# The Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To...' Topic



## maestro267

I thought this forum deserved a 'Currently Listening To...' topic, so here it is!

Now Playing: Octavarium by Dream Theater (24 minutes of sheer genius!)


----------



## Aramis

Previous Currently Listening... thread was in Members Chat board, so in fact you could write there about non-classical music too.


----------



## Cyclops

Listening to The Killers,Hot Fuss. Undoubtedly their best album


----------



## Kevin Pearson

YES - TALES FROM TOPOGRAPHIC OCEANS

Has to be the best 4 20 minute plus songs in rock history!' (my opinion of course)

Kevin


----------



## Weston

Normally I would be listening to classic progressive rock like _Topographic Oceans_ or Jethro Tull's _A Passion Play_ (the finest 48 minute plus song in rock history. )

But this weekend I'm delving deeply into the singer songwriter genre in the album _Roadsinger _by Yusuf who sounds *exactly* like an early 1970's Cat Stevens.


----------



## Cyclops

Weston said:


> this weekend I'm delving deeply into the singer songwriter genre in the album _Roadsinger _by Yusuf who sounds *exactly* like an early 1970's Cat Stevens.


Yea he's still got it!


----------



## ConcertVienna

At your feet by Crowded house


----------



## ladyrebecca

*What Are You Listening To Right Now?*

I know this is a classical forum, but I am sure many of us listen to other stuff too. What is on right now? Currently, I happen to be listening to Miles Davis' Birdland 1951.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Rounds by Four Tet. Folky, electronic goodness


----------



## Argus

Both are excellent.


----------



## ladyrebecca

Argus, Money Jungle is my favorite album!


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Eutow

Autechre - Krib


----------



## Argus

Been on a big Electric Wizard kick over the weekend. Listening to these:




























They even inspired me to get my SG out of hibernation, along with my Big Muff and Memory Man, lay down some heavy riffs/chordal beds, loop them and do some seriously crazy improvisation. Put my RAT, Bad Monkey and Muff on together and got some sweet feedback/sustain. After playing classical guitar exclusively for the past 6 months, I was surprised how quickly I got back into the groove. A lot of that last paragraph will be confusing to non-guitarists.


----------



## andruini

Ignis Fatuus said:


> Rounds by Four Tet. Folky, electronic goodness


That's a good record, I really like Four Tet.


----------



## Weston

Argus said:


> Been on a big Electric Wizard kick over the weekend. Listening to these:


I'm suing Electric Wizard for destroying my speakers. (Well, not really. I may have to replace some of the caulking around the windows because of them.)

I hate the "singing," but absolutely love the deep black end-of-the-world beyond Iommi riffs of utter despair.


----------



## Argus

Weston said:


> I'm suing Electric Wizard for destroying my speakers. (Well, not really. I may have to replace some of the caulking around the windows because of them.)
> 
> I hate the "singing," but absolutely love the deep black end-of-the-world beyond Iommi riffs of utter despair.


If you want speaker annhiliating noise try some Sun O))). I haven't heard enough to really give a judgement on them but these videos just crack me up.


----------



## Sid James

*Lulu III* - Hommage au Rudi (Rudi Haag, vln./Lulu Weiss, gtr.) Sony

Some great European gypsy music to warm my soul!


----------



## maestro267

A Change of Seasons - Dream Theater (currently on VI. The Inevitable Summer)


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Weston

Argus said:


> If you want speaker annhiliating noise try some Sun O))). I haven't heard enough to really give a judgement on them but these videos just crack me up.


It took me a while to get to a place I could watch these. I have to say that's the best laugh I've had in a long time. I made it to the 3:30 mark on the first link where the (lead?) guitarist tunes his guitar in mid-drone. It's Spinal Tap meets John Cage.

The posturing in the 2nd link is pretty hilarious too - no offense intended to anyone taking it seriously.


----------



## Weston

Moving in a completely different direction, I recently acquired one of my favorite albums from the 80's I had been missing.










It features one of my favorite upbeat atmospheric songs:





It is rumored the singer, Elizabeth Frazier, is not exactly singing in any language, but it is "sort of" English, using syllables as notes. On other pieces she uses very unusual experimental vocal techniques. Later she went on to record some vocal music for the Lord of the Rings movies I believe.

I really loved the 4AD label. In its heyday it was a musical oasis in a vast desert of poor taste.


----------



## Yoshi

Butterflies and Hurricanes by Muse


----------



## Argus

I recently learned that the composer Karl Jenkins wrote a lot of Soft Machine's stuff during this period. It also features the other worldly Allan Holdsworth letting rip on a proper guitar. Quite different to the Robert Wyatt era output but still interesting.


----------



## dbutze

maestro267 said:


> I thought this forum deserved a 'Currently Listening To...' topic, so here it is!
> 
> Now Playing: Octavarium by Dream Theater (24 minutes of sheer genius!)


Good choice, Maestro thanks for the tip!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Argus said:


> Been on a big Electric Wizard kick over the weekend. Listening to these:
> 
> They even inspired me to get my SG out of hibernation, along with my Big Muff and Memory Man, lay down some heavy riffs/chordal beds, loop them and do some seriously crazy improvisation. Put my RAT, Bad Monkey and Muff on together and got some sweet feedback/sustain. After playing classical guitar exclusively for the past 6 months, I was surprised how quickly I got back into the groove. A lot of that last paragraph will be confusing to non-guitarists.


You and I are going to get along just fine, I listen to Electric Wizard quite a bit. EW, COC, Crowbar, Down, St. Vitus, Kyuss, Bongzilla, EHG, and Pantera are my main metal bands.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Right now I am listening to Korn. I have all of their first 5 albums shuffled up. I am excited for their new album, because they are getting their original producer to work on what he calls "Korn III"


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Right now, after re-watching Green Street (great film!), I'm listening to Terence Jay's "One Blood":


----------



## The Cosmos

I've been listening to Non-Classical for the past few days since I've had time only for a few songs on and off. It sort-of goes along the lines of these albums -

The Zombies - odessey & oracle (makes me jump up and down like a kid regardless of what the lyrics mean )
Love - Forever changes
John Lee Hooker - It Serve You Right to Suffer
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Howl

Sort of random, but hey, my music player was set to random after all .


----------



## Mozartgirl92

Here comes goodbye-Rascal Flatts


----------



## ConcertVienna

Dreadlock Holidays by 10cc


----------



## Weston

In the days before metal there was hard rock and psychedelia. One of the bands that merged these two directions was Iron Butterfly in the late 60's. I just watched a DVD concert of a 1997 reunion with original singer / keyboardist Doug Ingle - the guy allegedly too drunk to say "In the Garden of Eden" during rehearsals, so "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida" became their trademark marathon work.

Though the video quality is a little weak, Ingle is in great form in this and looks none the worse for wear. He still (at that time) has that distinctive semi-operatic drunken voice. I loved it! Wanted to bring out all my black light posters and light up some incense - or something.










Great interviews too. Big surprise - Ingle never ever intended to form a hard rock band.


----------



## maestro267

The Sky Moves Sideways (Phase I) - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Argus

Plus loads of traditional Chinese music inspired by that thread.


----------



## Aramis

Focus 3 is great album, one of my progressive favs.


----------



## Stunt21

Ooooh, I didn't expect less from people of such a forum!! =D (I'm new here...)

Great ones posted there! Maggot Brain, which someone posted, one of the posted which I love the most...Guitars can speak too!

Pink floyd - ECHOES. Isn't a great one  ??


----------



## Zeniyama

Just listening to some good old miscellaneous Syd Barrett; right now: Opel.

Ooh, and hi, forums! It's been awhile since I was last on, because logging in, for me, is a real b-tch... it doesn't even work half of the time!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Billie Jean jazz interpretation by Vitamin Records:

http://www.filefront.com/15406467/03-Billie-Jean.mp3/


----------



## KaerbEmEvig




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Argus

Some of this guy:










And I smidgen of the Benson:


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Indios Bravos: On Stage. A reggae-blues-rock fusion. Bought it four hours ago.


----------



## starry

Brand new song


----------



## andruini

Argus said:


>


That's one of my favorite albums right there.. Brian Eno is amazing.


----------



## BeethovenListener

Argus said:


>


Wow, I thought I was the only one who listens to this. Looks like I'm not alone. What's your favorite song from OTB? My favorites have to be _Motion Pictures_, _For The Turnstiles_ and _On The Beach_. _Ambulance Blues_ is sometimes a favorite, sometimes not. It depends on my mood.

As for what I'm currently listening to:


----------



## Argus

BeethovenListener said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only one who listens to this. Looks like I'm not alone. What's your favorite song from OTB? My favorites have to be _Motion Pictures_, _For The Turnstiles_ and _On The Beach_. _Ambulance Blues_ is sometimes a favorite, sometimes not. It depends on my mood.
> 
> As for what I'm currently listening to:


My favourite song from OTB is probably _For The Turnstiles_ but that is always subject to change. I like a lot of Neil's early album's like _After the Gold Rush _and _Harvest_. Also, he get's a lot of stick from guitarists for being sloppy in his solo's but I think songs like _Like a Hurricane, Cortez the Killer _and _Cowgirl in the Sand _ have great lyrical and emotional guitar work.

I haven't got into the Grateful Dead though.

Anyway, I'm going to listen to this tonight.










Haven't listened to it for about 6 months and thought it was due another spin.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

black sabbath: fairies wear boots


----------



## BeethovenListener

Santana III

Going to listen to next:


----------



## Danny

Utterly stunning most recent Album. Can't wait for the Autumn Albert Hall concert after seeing them twice already this last touring year perform this in full..


----------



## Argus

I'm going for a psychedelic shower now:


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword




----------



## KaerbEmEvig




----------



## KaerbEmEvig

And the other piano covers by the same pianist.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

just arrived on vinyl today


----------



## Argus

I forgot how great this track is:






But then there's nothing bad on the album.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## stephensmith

Does this one have "Bugler" on it? "Bugler" (about a dog) is one of the few pieces of pop music that actually makes me cry -- every time!


----------



## jurianbai

Finally a metal album. After two month of classical music 

Freedom Call, Legend of the Shadowking


----------



## jhar26




----------



## jhar26




----------



## graaf




----------



## mueske

graaf said:


>


Love that movie and it's music.


----------



## SPR

I just shifted from this:










to this:










and now I have whiplash. Next up Laurie Anderson.  I havent heard LetX=X/It Tango forever...


----------



## Argus




----------



## jhar26




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Johnny

Sacramentum - Far Away from the Sun.

Strongly recommended. Another one of those that would be particularly worthwhile checking out if you like Classical. Hell, anyone who likes Music!


----------



## jhar26




----------



## realdealblues

2 albums I've been listening to the last few days.










and










I'm really enjoying the new Hendrix album, and Jude Cole was just one of those guys who I thought wrote some great melodic songs in a time when songs based on good melody and songwriting was hard to find.


----------



## anacrusis

Currently listening to:

The Mars Volta-Frances the Mute, Deloused in the Comatorium

Cynic-Focus


----------



## Johnny

anacrusis said:


> Cynic-Focus


I assume you are familiar with Atheist - Unquestionable Presence?


----------



## anacrusis

Johnny said:


> I assume you are familiar with Atheist - Unquestionable Presence?


Yes. And Gorguts' Obscura. Those are some of my favorite albums!


----------



## Johnny

A man/woman of taste!


----------



## Johnny

You know Luc released some samples from the new Gorguts album in the last few days? Hard to make much of them, but you may want to have a listen if you haven't already.


----------



## anacrusis

A Man. Hahaha

Did he? You have a link? I've heard rumblings of a new gorguts album for a while, but nothing concrete.


----------



## Johnny

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=137107


----------



## anacrusis

That was cool! I'm excited for the new album. Atheist should have a new record out soon too right?


----------



## Johnny

Didn't know about that.


----------



## CostaSimpson

Phoenix Foundation, Miles Davis, Kings of Leon, KORA, Katchafire, John Coltrane, Edith Piaf, Nina Simone, Billie Holiday. I have a very wide musical diet.


----------



## Argus




----------



## Mordacis

Deathspell Omega - First Prayer





first post here. good day!


----------



## JRFuerst

U2 - Pop
Peter Gabriel - Up
Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero
The Belated - Belief in the Process


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Ian Masters' Daily Briefing on KPFK.org

http://www.kpfk.org/


----------



## Argus




----------



## cw4257

Does anyone know of the Ink Spots? They were quite popular in the 1940s, they were like a barbershop quartet with guitar and piano in the background.

I've been listening to their tracks "Maybe", "The best things in life are free" etc etc. Very simple tunes and unexpectedly still fascinating after months of airplay.


----------



## Weston

I'm not often in a jazz mood, but when I am it's hard to beat this remastered version of Herbie Hancock's _Cantaloupe Island_:










http://www.amazon.com/Cantaloupe-Is...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271386382&sr=1-1

I also love love love the tone wheel sound of a funky old Hammond organ. (I'm betting *Argus* will like, or already has, these last two below.) There is nothing quite like the real Hammond:

Zony Mash - Brand Spankin' New










http://www.amazon.com/Brand-Spankin...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271386828&sr=1-4

or just funky familiar old grooves you may never have heard before:

ModeReko - ModeReko










http://www.amazon.com/ModeReko/dp/B00005A7X1/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271387030&sr=1-1


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Funk? Here you go:










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Message-Cym...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271411052&sr=8-4

Should arrive this month when my cousin finds some spare time and ships it (the former owner didn't ship outside the UK).


----------



## Conor71

Listening to a bit of Non-Classical this weekend, quite enjoyable! .
Now playing:
My Bloody Valentine: Loveless


----------



## KaerbEmEvig




----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

http://www.thedeependwithnickmichaels.com/main.htm

Takes me back to the great 1970s!
OMG it was a great era.


----------



## robert

Argus said:


>


excellent......


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

Belle And Sebastian: Tigermilk


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

I have finished listening through the discographies of:

Muse,
Opeth,
Cymande,
Dream Theater and
Symphony X.

Still waiting are:

Rhapsody of Fire (doing it right now),
Led Zeppelin,
Queen,
Pink Floyd,
Porcupine Tree,
Deep Purple,
Czeslaw Niemen,
Marek Grechuta,
Eric Clapton,
Steve Winwood,
Charlie Musslewhite,
Blues Traveler,
Jimmie Vaughan,
Jeff Baxter,
B.B. King,
Ray Charles,
James Brown,
Cab Calloway,
Aretha Franklin,
John Lee Hooker,
Taj Mahal,
The Jeff Beck Group,
Mahavishnu Orchestra,
The Who,
The White Stripes,
The Yardbirds,
Jimi Hendrix,
Band of Gypsys,
Cream,
Cynic,
Tomasz Stanko,
Krzysztof Komeda,
John Coltrane,
Miles Davis,
AC/DC and
Roxy Music.

Eh, busy year it will be /Yoda.

Currently listening to:


----------



## David58117

Anathema, Lydia, and Blue October. Patiently (not really!!!!!) awaiting the new Anathema release.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Head_case

Conor71 said:


>


Lovely album. This is my favourite of hers. Just gorgeous.

Currently listening to:


----------



## ghostViolin

Morrowind (PC Game 2003) Soundtrack

(not a soundtrack album actually, just the background music but I love it)


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Weston

I've been listening to the authentic Hammond B3 tone wheel sound of Niacin.


----------



## jhar26

Supremes 5 cd box set.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

*Lies* probably in my top ten favorite Korn songs.


----------



## jurianbai

for the great rocker Ronnie James Dio (July 10, 1942 - May 16, 2010)

Rainbow - Catch the Rainbow





Black Sabbath - I





RIP!


----------



## jhar26

Neil Young - On the Beach


----------



## David58117

Mercyful Fate!


----------



## rpmcnama

Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence-Dream Theater


----------



## Argus




----------



## Weston

Looks like Argus has experienced a Sonic Attack on his district.


----------



## Argus

Weston said:


> Looks like Argus has experienced a Sonic Attack on his district.


Yes, but I did not panic and thought only of myself.

BTW, have you heard that Manuel Gottsching album. Not only is it excellent but every sound on it is made by treated electric guitars. And that was in the mid 70's.


----------



## maestro267

rpmcnama said:


> Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence-Dream Theater


Good call!


----------



## jhar26

The original Broadway cast recording.


----------



## andruini

Ah, great selection up there Argus, reminded me of when I was big into Krautrock and Space Rock...
I loved Can, Neu!, Cluster, that La Dusseldorf record, and Guru Guru. Things like Ash Ra Tempel, Amon Düül II and Agitation Free took more effort from me..

I have a few recent purchases lined up for today, I went on a bit of an 80's synth-pop binge..
Holy **** - Latin
New Order - Brotherhood
Gary Numan - The Pleasure Principle
Ultravox! - Ultravox!
OMD - Architecture & Morality
Primal Scream - Screamadelica


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> Ah, great selection up there Argus, reminded me of when I was big into Krautrock and Space Rock...
> I loved Can, Neu!, Cluster, that La Dusseldorf record, and Guru Guru. Things like Ash Ra Tempel, Amon Düül II and Agitation Free took more effort from me..
> 
> I have a few recent purchases lined up for today, I went on a bit of an 80's synth-pop binge..
> Holy **** - Latin
> New Order - Brotherhood
> Gary Numan - The Pleasure Principle
> Ultravox! - Ultravox!
> OMD - Architecture & Morality
> Primal Scream - Screamadelica


Every now and again I like to delve back into some prog or Krautrock or something like that I haven't listened to in a while. Agitation Free I always forget about but Malesch is an awesome record.

Good selection of 80's synth pop. Others that would fit in are Cabaret Voltaire, Depeche Mode and early Human Leugue. My dad was well into that stuff in the 80's and has loads of bootleg cassettes from gigs him and his mates smuggled recorders into. There seems to be a mini revival of that sound with artists like La Roux, Hot Chip and Little Boots. But to be honest I prefer long hypnotic synth improvs over the short concise pop song. That's where the Germans like Klaus Schulze and Tangerine Dream specialised over the British.


----------



## ghostViolin

Alhambra - Fadista

It's a Japanese prog metal band and I have 2 of their earlier albums which are in Japanese. I think they're like Angra and fellow country mates, Galneryus. 

And personally I'd like to say that they're better than Dream Theatre.


----------



## andruini

Central Market by Tyondai Braxton..
I'm not entirely sure how to catalog this.. I've heard it marketed as a contemporary classical CD.. After all, it's an album of compositions for orchestra and electronics and rock instruments... However, it's totally on the fringe of what we call classical music... It sounds more like his work with Battles, except with a more Stravinskian edge to it. It's an amazing album, really really interesting stuff. Highly recommended.


----------



## Glaliraha

Genesis ~ *Dancing With The Moonlit Knight*


----------



## David58117

Depeche Mode - Songs of Faith and Devotion.


----------



## ghostViolin

Kamelot - Karma (2001)


----------



## Camilla

Queen - Who wants to live forever.


----------



## Argus




----------



## Camilla

Fyfe Dangerfield - She's always a women


----------



## stephcre8ive

Natalie Imbruglia - Torn on Radio 2.
Not by choice, I'm at work. But I was singing and jigging along, I admit it!


----------



## Argus

http://****ingsick.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/1975-sabotage.jpg


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another weekend... another long hot day in the art studio painting... another cook-out in the back-yard (barbecued chicken)... and still another slew of good beers (thank God for on-line spell-check) and I'm back listening to Frank...










and Miles...










and if I keep drinking... and there's a case of *Young's Double Chocolate* just calling to me... I'll end up with the Stones played REAL LOUD.:hg::buddies:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Instead of the Stones I went off into left field and ended up listening to this:










A phenomenal singer!! My secular, non-practicing, Jewish studio mate ended up singing along with Mahalia last time I played her in the studio, and he declared that he wants me to have her and Johnny Cash' "Keep Your Eyes on Jesus" played at his funeral just to see the expression on his family's faces.:shock::rofl:


----------



## Earthling

I forgot about this John Prine song (performed soulfully HERE by Bonnie Raitt), *"Angel from Montgomery."* There are very few exceptions where I enjoy country music, but this is one of them. Damn, what an absolute tearjerker!


----------



## JMJ




----------



## jhar26

One of Sinatra's best ballad albums.


----------



## JMJ




----------



## Sonata

I've been listening to a lot of Dream Theater and Lacuna Coil lately. And I have recently started listening to Rory Gallagher....very enjoyable music.


----------



## jhar26

Country Gospel isn't really my thing, but despite the fact that a few songs are way too sappy (none more so than "Are all the Children In") the majority are pretty good and most - leaving aside the subject matter - don't sound that different from the secular music Cash was making in the 50's. In the end it's almost impossible to dislike this album because he sounds so sincere


----------



## Argus




----------



## jhar26




----------



## maestro267

> I've been listening to a lot of Dream Theater


Good call! 

Fatal Tragedy. By the above. With some pretty awesome drumming from Mr. Portnoy.


----------



## graaf




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

*Holding All These Lies *is their best effort in many years


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## jhar26

Volume five of the Quintessential Billie Holiday series. One of the best, but all nine of them are great. Well, volume one is arguably less than great because of the sometimes poor material Billie had to work with in the early days of her career when songwriters preferred to have their material sung by more established (and white) singers.


----------



## DreamInSong




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## matsoljare




----------



## Serge

This.

There's only so far you can get away from classical.


----------



## Argus




----------



## Argus




----------



## DreamInSong




----------



## Argus

I've found the groove I'd been searching for:

_Fela Kuti - Expensive **** _(risque album cover removed)



















I'd heard the name Fela Kuti ages ago but never gave him a listen. I had been missing out on some great stuff. Supreme Afro-jazz-funk.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I've been listening to Dire Straits a lot lately. Mark Knopfler was my first influence on guitar, and remains the greatest influence.










Then some bands for my trumpet influence.


----------



## Serge

Now this.

Wow, very interesting! Although I am not sure if this can really be called non-classical.


----------



## Argus

Look at this awesome album cover:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## KaerbEmEvig




----------



## Sonata

I've been listening to a ton of Rory Gallagher lately.


----------



## jhar26

It had been almost a year (I guess) since I listened to an album from my favorite pop singer Dusty Springfield. But once I start listening to her I can't stop anymore, so yesterday became Dusty day for me and I loved every minute of it.....


----------



## Argus

Ufommamut - Snailking


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

*Really spectacular cool classic jazz*: Milt Jackson & John Coltrane: 'bags & trane' w/(to be fair) Hank Jones, Paul Chambers, and Connie Kay.

One swingin' good session from 1960:
http://www.amazon.com/Bags-Trane-Mi...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1283648433&sr=1-3


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Boogie Chillen!


----------



## Argus

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Boogie Chillen!


That's some good blues. I was listening to some of those albums about a month ago.(http://www.talkclassical.com/104777-post123.html)

This morning I listened to this:










This was the first Boards of Canda album I got, when I was first really getting properly into music. Listening now it's probably not as good as Music has the Right to Children or Geodaddi, but it's still enjoyable.


----------



## JMJ

Miles, _On The Corner_ & _Get Up With It_ ..


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still hooked on the blues. Its Labor day Weekend. fabulous steaks on the grill. Medium rare... still mooing... some great Belgian and British beers... and Muddy and Stones blasting 'til the neighbors complain. What more could you want?:devil:


----------



## Weston

Argus said:


>


How are these two albums? This is one of the few mid-70's Tangerine Drem albums I don't have.

For a long time I enjoyed Jade Warrior's "Released" album on vinyl, but have not gotten around to buying it on CD. Now it is outrageously expensive. "Released" is supposedly more progressive rock than their other albums, which I have read lean toward new age. I've heard a couple of cuts from "Floating Worlds" and a few from "Last Autumn's Dream" and to me they sound similar to "Released." Is it worth tracking down?


----------



## Wicked_one

Probably one of the best gypsy jazz groups I've heard. Some tracks are going to my heart just like that and I do envy the Stochelo's guitar and picking technique.


----------



## Argus

Weston said:


> How are these two albums? This is one of the few mid-70's Tangerine Drem albums I don't have.
> 
> For a long time I enjoyed Jade Warrior's "Released" album on vinyl, but have not gotten around to buying it on CD. Now it is outrageously expensive. "Released" is supposedly more progressive rock than their other albums, which I have read lean toward new age. I've heard a couple of cuts from "Floating Worlds" and a few from "Last Autumn's Dream" and to me they sound similar to "Released." Is it worth tracking down?


The Tangerine Dream is a good solid album, like pretty much all their mid to late 70's output. It features a lot of shorter pieces, so it can't really be compared with Phaedra or Force Majeure. It's clear to see where John Carpenter got his inspiration from for his movie soundtracks. If you've got Phaedra, Rubycon, Stratosfear and albums like that then you're not missing out on much, it's just slightly more to the point and less spacy. I mainly picked it up because it was £3, and up until this last year TD albums were quite expensive, but they seemed to have all dropped to between £5-7 lately. Which is nice.

Floating Worlds is the only Jade Warrior album I own but I've heard songs off their earlier ones. It is moving towards new age and features lots of 'world' music elements but it has enough rockiness (great guitar playing and drumming) to keep me satisfied. The stuff after Way of the Sun, I think is where they go downhill rapidly. The whole album is on Youtube right now if you want to listen.


----------



## Argus

Lots of drony noise. Both classical and non-classical.


----------



## Argus

And a new album by The Sword:










Pretty good hard rock/stoner metal with heavy 70's influences.


----------



## JMJ




----------



## JMJ




----------



## Argus

Arcana - The Last Wave


----------



## Argus

Earthless - Live at Roadburn


----------



## JMJ




----------



## Weston

Wayne Shorter is awesome. I have a couple of his albums,_ Atlantis_ and _High Life_. The former is a little closer to his fusion work with Weather Report than the latter.

Today I listened to *October Project*, a kind of goth, folk, adult contemporary outfit that has opened my eyes (or ears rather) to the mystic beauty of the contralto voice. Appropriate for fall.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mahalia could convert the most adamant atheist.










And Barbara ain't no slouch.










And Dylan... like the good Jewish boy that he was... tears the central story of Judaism apart with "God said to Abraham, "Kill me a son." Abe said to God, "You must be puttin' me on."










And the Louvin Brothers? One of the greatest LP covers ever... and one of the greatest albums ever.


----------



## JMJ




----------



## Argus

Recently discovered a band called Windy & Carl. The two albums of theirs I've listened (Drawing of Sound and Consciousness) to have both been great. Kind of like a mix of Eno, Fripp, My Bloody Valentine, Mogwai and La Monte Young.



















Other recent listenings:

23 Skidoo









DJ Krush & Toshinori Kondo









Mnemonists - Horde









Nurse with Wound


----------



## Argus

Om - Conference of the Birds









Sabu Orimo









Lights in a Fat City









SPK - Leichenschrei









Volcano the Bear









Syzygys


----------



## Argus

Toshi Ichiyanagi









Tribes of Neurot









Vibracathedral Orchestra - The Queen of Guess









Violent Onsen Geisha









Zero Kama








(All the sounds on this record were created using human bones :devil


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Steve M

3 Fervent Travelers: Forget About It


----------



## franz

maestro267 said:


> Now Playing: Octavarium by Dream Theater (24 minutes of sheer genius!)


You legend, such a great song!

I bought Pet Sounds by The Beach Boys on CD last Wednesday, I've listened to it every day since!


----------



## Conor71

Argus said:


> Zero Kama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (All the sounds on this record were created using human bones :devil


Argus, if you dont mind me asking, I am intrigued by where/how you stumble across all of this stuff you listen to? (I have certainly not heard of any of it in most cases!) .
Do you work in a Record shop/Music library or borrow from another source? - anyways I am always impressed by just how eclectic your taste seems to be, not many folk like yourself around! :tiphat:.


----------



## Argus

Conor71 said:


> Argus, if you dont mind me asking, I am intrigued by where/how you stumble across all of this stuff you listen to? (I have certainly not heard of any of it in most cases!) .
> Do you work in a Record shop/Music library or borrow from another source? - anyways I am always impressed by just how eclectic your taste seems to be, not many folk like yourself around! :tiphat:.


Various places/sources. And no, I don't work in a record store or anything like that. I just enjoy 'different' music.

I find a good way of finding new artists is on Rate Your Music. If you search for an artist you like, there will be a number of lists compiled by users at the bottom of the artists page. Then I search through these lists for bands/artists that I am unfamiliar with and check them out. If you find a user with similar tastes to you, then you're laughing.:tiphat:

Other methods are looking at what other Amazon customers bought, looking through full festival line-ups (I find this very hit and miss), BBC Radio 3 (especially the Late Junction)having music discussions with even the most casual of acquaintances, playing random videos on Youtube, multi-tag radio on Last FM and having a father who was into some of this stuff when he was younger (although he does think some of what I listen is just droning noise and he hates jazz)

Here at T-C, some_guy turned me on to a lot of great contemporary classical/avant-garde/experimental musicians. I'll stumble across a musician who I think's great and relatively obscure, then a few months later read one of some_guy's old posts and see he was singing their praises without me even noticing. Not to say I've liked all his recommended musicians but I find they often lead naturally to stuff I really dig.

Playing an instrument might have helped somewhat as I'd check out guys who I'd heard were good players, even though it can lead to music I really don't like (Steve Vai, Yngwie Malmsteen and Weather Report to name a few).

Anyway that's what works for me. There's plenty of music I am still completely oblivious to though. I just find the best method is listening to everything without prejudices or predispositions based on critics or other peoples opinions.


----------



## Argus

Here's what I've listened to since Sunday:

Six Organs of Admittance









Wolf Eyes









Eluvium - Copia








(A very relaxing album)


----------



## Conor71

Argus said:


> Various places/sources. And no, I don't work in a record store or anything like that. I just enjoy 'different' music.
> 
> I find a good way of finding new artists is on Rate Your Music. If you search for an artist you like, there will be a number of lists compiled by users at the bottom of the artists page. Then I search through these lists for bands/artists that I am unfamiliar with and check them out. If you find a user with similar tastes to you, then you're laughing.:tiphat:
> 
> Other methods are looking at what other Amazon customers bought, looking through full festival line-ups (I find this very hit and miss), BBC Radio 3 (especially the Late Junction)having music discussions with even the most casual of acquaintances, playing random videos on Youtube, multi-tag radio on Last FM and having a father who was into some of this stuff when he was younger (although he does think some of what I listen is just droning noise and he hates jazz)
> 
> Here at T-C, some_guy turned me on to a lot of great contemporary classical/avant-garde/experimental musicians. I'll stumble across a musician who I think's great and relatively obscure, then a few months later read one of some_guy's old posts and see he was singing their praises without me even noticing. Not to say I've liked all his recommended musicians but I find they often lead naturally to stuff I really dig.
> 
> Playing an instrument might have helped somewhat as I'd check out guys who I'd heard were good players, even though it can lead to music I really don't like (Steve Vai, Yngwie Malmsteen and Weather Report to name a few).
> 
> Anyway that's what works for me. There's plenty of music I am still completely oblivious to though. I just find the best method is listening to everything without prejudices or predispositions based on critics or other peoples opinions.


Cool, thanks Argus for satisfying my curiosity! :tiphat:
I have discovered new classical stuff on Amazon using the Bought menu and am a member of RYM but have not used it to find recommendations.

A most valuable rescource of course are forums like this one - I've certainly discovered and bought a lot of recordings through the reviews of other Members! :trp:.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Right now?

Kalle Kappner's piano improvisations on Opeth's compositions (especially 06 and 07):

http://www.lenin01.de/Opeth/index.php


----------



## Listener

I return to this recording frequently

Furious Angels by Rob Dougan


----------



## Steve M

I Am The Walrus.


----------



## Steve M

Sufjan Stevens, "Chicago". A family favorite is Sufjan.


----------



## Argus

Don Cherry









Les Rallizes Denudes









Sand









The Fall









Pere Ubu









Taj Mahal Travellers


----------



## Conor71




----------



## karenpat

this man's a genius.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Traffic - all the 7 studio albums proper. Great stuff - only the comback album ('Far From Home') from 94 disappoints and that's mainly because it's too long to sustain itself. RIP Jim, Ric, Rebop and Chris.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Argus

Ducktails


















Sun Araw









Belong - October Language









Frank Zappa









Neon Indian


----------



## Conor71

Good morning .
Beachwood Sparks: Self-Titled
The Telescopes: 3rd Wave


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Steve M

King Crimson "21st Century Schizoid Man"


----------



## Argus

Expo 70 - Black Ohms









Emeralds - Does It Look Like I'm Here?









Portico Quartet - Isla









Neptune Towers









Oneohtrix Point Never


















It seems to be cool nowadays to put no clue to who the album is by on the cover. Only one of those posted above has the full title and band name on it.


----------



## JMJ




----------



## elgar's ghost

Listened to Fuzzy, the debut album by Grant Lee Buffalo. Hard to believe it's 17 years old. Still sounds fresh. Also it was one of the first CDs I bought when eventually making the transition from vinyl and tapes.


----------



## Conor71

The Warlocks: Rise And Fall



> 2001 release from the trippy, freewheeling, nine-member group which includes two drummers & four guitarists - often focuses heavily on dark, amphetamine-fueled hard rock skree & titanic singular-riff freakouts (the jagged, sawtooth guitars of the Velvet Underground's 'Sister Ray' seem to be a huge influence). 9 tracks. Bomp Records.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## cyrix

check out the Albums of Four Tet band

* Dialogue (Output Recordings, May 1999)
* Pause (Domino Records, 28 May 2001)
* Rounds (Domino Records, 5 May 2003)
* Everything Ecstatic (Domino Records, 23 May 2005) 
* Remixes (Domino Records, 25 September 2006)
* Ringer (Domino Records, 21 April 2008)
* There Is Love in You (Domino Records, 25 January 2010)


----------



## KaerbEmEvig




----------



## Conor71

[Disc 2] - Mono Album Version.


----------



## Argus

James Ferraro - Clear









Forest Swords - Dagger Paths









John Cale - Stainless Gamelan









Julian Lynch - Orange You Glad









Yellow Swans - Going Places









The Longcut









Plus raags featuring Ganpati Bhat Hasanagi, Jitendra Abhisheki, Vishwamohan Bhatt, Parmeshwar Hegde and Rajendra Teredesai.


----------



## maestro267

Porcupine Tree - _The Incident_, VI. The Incident


----------



## Listener




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Been listening to this jem all week. Mark Knopfler is IMO the greatest non-classical guitarist.










Been listening to this a lot lately too. Never been too big on Folk music, but I am a sucker for harmony, which these guys did great.


----------



## joen_cph

Glad this one finally came on you-tube -
from one of the best Danish rock-LPs ever:






another favourite is this Petrucciani:





and one classic that somehow never stops to be good either:






+ Tori Amos, "To Venus & Back", the live part - another absolute favourite of mine.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

5 cm per second's ending theme played on two electric guitars:


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Colourless




----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Colourless said:


>


Added to my list of discographies to listen to. Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Colourless

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Added to my list of discographies to listen to. Nice. Thanks.


If you like swing music, you should also check out Brian Setzer Orchestra. They're great


----------



## Steve M

Sufjan Stevens again today: "Come On Feel the Illinoise!"


----------



## JMJ




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Argus

Geinoh Yamashirogumi - Ecophony Rinne









Osorezan/Do No Kenbai









Sleep









High Wolf









Aidan Baker & Tim Hecker









Plus a fair bit of Dhrupad.


----------



## Sid James

Some Django (late sessions playing electric guitar)










& Art Blakey with guests Barney Wilen (alto sax) & Bud Powell (piano)


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Sid James

Listened to this a couple of times since I got it yesterday:










I heard one of the songs of the Gorillaz on radio & really loved it, so I got this album yesterday. It was their second album, and contains their usual eclectic mix of styles and approaches. Some of the tunes have a bit of rap and there's even a gospel choir, children's choir & string sextet contributing to some of the tracks. This album has high production values and I think these guys are really talented. It's difficult to choose a favourite track, but if pressed I would choose "Dirty Harry" which includes the children's choir. The only downside is that the booklet contains no lyrics so it's difficult to know exactly what these songs are about, but maybe that's the reason the band did this - to make the listener listen to the music rather than simply following along the lyrics. This is excellent stuff & I will surely get their other two albums in due course...


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Colourless

Been listening to these lately:


----------



## maestro267

Spock's Beard - On A Perfect Day


----------



## Conor71

Good morning - some Belle and Sebastian to start the day .


----------



## Colourless




----------



## Steve M

"I Know That Love" Novi Ierusalem, Belarusian Rock Band


----------



## Argus

Fripp and Eno









Cabaret Voltaire









Jackie-O ************









Throbbing Gristle


----------



## Serge

Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve

Sounds like the right approach!


----------



## JMJ




----------



## JMJ




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Steve M

Неба Осколки - Новый Иерусалим


----------



## Argus

The Mars Volta









Fennesz









No Neck Blues Band


----------



## JMJ

Disc 1 ..

1963-1971


----------



## JMJ

Disc 2 ..

1981-1989


----------



## Argus

Howlin' Wolf









Arthur Russell









Fraction









Penguin Cafe Orchestra









Terje Rypdal


----------



## Conor71

Good morning - some non-classical lstening today


----------



## Comus

The Severed Rails

Amazing folk group from Scotland.


----------



## Conor71

Although I have played the single Motorcycle Emptiness quite a bit I have never listened to this whole album before.
Not sure if I like this a lot! - Its kind of like 80's glam rock fused with indie rock sensibilities which is'nt, for me, a very appealing combination! :-\.

Up next: Loop - Fade Out


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm English yet I 'get' Grand Funk Railroad. Do I win a prize?


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Argus

Yusef Lateef


















Cecil Taylor









Farben









Paolo Angeli









Thomas Brinkmann


----------



## Conor71

Sun Kil Moon: April


----------



## Serge

Deathspell Omega - Paracletus. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Argus said:


> Yusef Lateef


When I got that album in the '70s, I drove all around LA trying to find a Chinese globular flute. Never did find one.

Today I'm listening to _Ray Sings, Basie Swings_. Of course, really it's an old master tape of Ray singing live with the background re-recorded several years later by the Count Basie Ghost Band, which doesn't sound much like the original Basie band, but it's still a smoking backup group.


----------



## JMJ




----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## Argus

Manxfeeder said:


> When I got that album in the '70s, I drove all around LA trying to find a Chinese globular flute. Never did find one.


You should have gone to a potter and I'd bet they'd have been able to knock something up. If I remember correctly, the hole placement isn't as crucial on a spherical flute (which acts like a Helmoltz resonator) as opposed to a normal cylindrical flute.

Or you could have just settled for an ocarina.:trp:

Pharoah Sanders









John Surman









Pentemple









Susumu Yokota









Lowell Davidson


----------



## Argus

Sun Ra


















Karl Seglem


----------



## JMJ




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm sorry, I never listen to anything other than classical, unless forced to. Except Soundtracks, which can involve many instruments.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm sorry, I never listen to anything other than classical, unless forced to.


_Unless forced to_ . . . That reminds me of the time in college we threw a guy in a listening room and piped in Chinese folk music while we held the door shut. It wasn't pretty. :devil:


----------



## JMJ




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Argus

Heavenly Music Corporation









Hound Dog Taylor









Black Mountain









Lucio Battisti








(Why is this guy not more famous outside of Italy. Pop par excellence)

Factums


----------



## Conor71

*Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures
The Cure: Faith (delux edition)*


----------



## Aramis

Do you consider Akon to be classical composer?


----------



## danslenoir

JMJ said:


>


The solo in Tornado of Souls is one of my favourite pieces in all music. Magical


----------



## Manxfeeder

Today was a smackdown session between the original recordings of Ray Charles to _Ray Sings, Basie Swings_, where they took live performances of Ray singing and later dubbed in the Count Basie ghost band. I focused on comparing the original backup bands to the dubbed-in Count Basie band.

In _Let the Good Times Roll_, the band in the original recording sounds more like Basie, but the sound isn't the best. In _How Long Has This Been Going on_, the Basie band plays basicially the same arrangement as the original but ends up sounding more like a dance band. The country songs are a vast improvement because they replaced the embarrasingly white choir with better background singers, and horns replace the thin strings in the original _Crying Time_. _Look What They've Done to My Song_ is better in the later recording with a big band, and the background singers sing French properly.

Overall, Ray Charles' singing is great on both of them. I've ended up prefering the original bands, but the Basie band still cooks. I'm keeping both in my rotation.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Just finished:










Currently listening to:


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## GonNadel

Omnimi


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Ozone Makoto:


----------



## Conor71

*My Bloody Valentine: Tremelo [EP]*


----------



## Conor71

*Sigur Ros: Med Sud I Eyrum Vid Spilum Endalaust*


----------



## Delicious Manager

Esbjörn Svensson Trio: _e.s.t. live in hamburg_

One of music's most immense tragedies was in June 2008 when Esbjörn Svensson died in a diving accident just offshore from his native Stockholm, Sweden. Music lost one of its most original and accomplished minds and jazz would never be quite the same again.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Afro Blue - Makoto Ozone, Gary Burton:






Untitled improvisation - Makoto Ozone:






Asian Dream - Makoto Ozone:


----------



## Conor71




----------



## jhar26

"I want to be loved by you, just you and nobody else but you. Boo boo bee doo.
I want to be loved by you. Ba deedily deedily deedily dum, boo boo bee doo!"

Great stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jhar26 said:


> "I want to be loved by you, just you and nobody else but you. Boo boo bee doo.
> I want to be loved by you. Ba deedily deedily deedily dum, boo boo bee doo!"
> 
> Great stuff.


Wow, I didn't know they had a record out. But she definitely had a lot of hits, come to think of it.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## starthrower

Mike Keneally-Scambot
Thinking Plague-A History Of Madness, In Extremis 
5uu's-Hunger's Teeth
Gryphon-TheTransatlantic Anthology, some great 70s classically influenced English rock.
Another Parcel Of Steeleye Span, first 5 Chrysalis albums on 3 CDs

IMO, every classical music fan should listen to Gentle Giant.


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## Steve M

"Don't Forget the Children of Africa" Dane Starbuck


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

DAMN! This is amazing. Can't wait for the DVD.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Conor71 said:


>


I have been listening to that band off and on for years. Great stuff!!!


----------



## Argus

Conrad Schnitzler









Asmus Tietchens









Andrew Chalk









Ustad Zia Mohiuddin Dagar









Allerseelen


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## Aramis

chan8196 said:


> Maybe it is not so like you think in my opion.


Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

A group from Poland - they play tango.

The band leader is a lecturer at a conservatory in Katowice. He won the second edition of Polish edition of BGT.


----------



## Igneous01

favorite new releases

but the masterpiece that i always go back to:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## toucan




----------



## toucan




----------



## ada123

I am currently Listening to The Killers.. this one is great to listen and having awesome lyrics with it..


----------



## GonNadel

Omnimi: Phobos - Mars I (Album: Eight Moons)


----------



## Decrepit




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## Barking Spiderz




----------



## Manxfeeder

John Coltrane and Pharaoh Sanders mixing it up live.


----------



## Edward Elgar




----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Edward Elgar said:


>


Love it!



*vomits*

Still love it!


----------



## Conor71




----------



## the_emptier

toucan and manxfeeder...good taste  lee morgan is one of my favorite trumpet players, and of course JC is the best

and I'm listening to Opeth-Beneath the Mire


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

*Bud Powell, 1949*--swinging hard-bop:
http://www.amazon.com/1949-1950-Bud...8206330?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1301239567&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-1946...8206330?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1301239567&sr=1-1


----------



## Igneous01

The Blizzard ^^ awesome remixes from them as always


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

Stan Kenton's New Concepts of Artistry in Rhythm. What a lineup - Lee Konitz, Frank Rosolino, Richie Kamuka, Conte Candoli, Maynard Ferguson.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Stan Kenton's New Concepts of Artistry in Rhythm. What a lineup - Lee Konitz, Frank Rosolino, Richie Kamuka, Conte Candoli, Maynard Ferguson.


I just bought the Five Classic Albums 2-CD set.
http://www.importcds.com/Music/1915...ce=sd&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=google


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> I just bought the Five Classic Albums 2-CD set.


Wow, that looks interesting. I'd like to hear City of Glass again. Bob Graettinger was from my home town. Our college music librarian knew him and used to talk about him. He sure wrote some distinctive music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well after a crappy day... April Fools and the first Friday the students have had in 4 weeks due to meetings, conferences and two snow days... and I needed an evening of wings and beer... some good imported European stuff: Corsendonck Christmas Ale (on sale after the holiday), Samuel Smith Imperial Stout, and Ommegang Chocolate Indulgence (I'm saving that for last... I absolutely love Belgian beer and ale). Now its on to my favorite music for slipping slowly (or not so slowly considering the alcohol levels in this stuff) into inebriation:










And then?

Perhaps this:


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, that looks interesting. I'd like to hear City of Glass again. Bob Graettinger was from my home town. Our college music librarian knew him and used to talk about him. He sure wrote some distinctive music.


I was very impressed with City Of Glass, and This Modern World. Some great sounding modern orchestral music. The other albums are fine too!


----------



## maximedam

Kramnik - Viclone


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm listening to some YouTube clips of the old Don Ellis Band. I went to a couple of their concerts back in the day. They sure were fun. Except for that time when their percussionist came off the stage during a concert and sat down next to my girlfriend. Fortunately, she wasn't attracted to guys covered with hair.


----------



## World Violist




----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


>


This is the first I've heard of her. I've been listening to YouTube clips. She's one of the few singers who can scat sing in an interesting manner.

She has an interesting life story also and is using music to heal people. Well, I know my nerves are calmer after hearing her.


----------



## Art Rock

My review:

Three years after their very worthwhile debut album No secrets, German prog metal band Dorian Opera have returned with a masterpiece. Crusade 1212 is a fascinating concept album with a tragic opera-like storyline, inspired by the historical Children's crusade. The original four members are still there, augmented with a lead singer (Sven the Axe) and a female guest vocalist (Alexandra Goess). The music falls roughly in the Dream Theater meets Neo Prog range, with considerable instrumental virtuosity, but without noodling for noodling's sake. The extended instrumental passages are all fit for purpose, and in the best prog tradition.
Right from the atmospheric start with a short spoken recital of the subject matter over a great almost improvised instrumental background, this highly melodious, heavy rocking album keeps you spellbound. Metal riffs and hard rock sequences alternate with more soft spoken passages, but both are dominated by truly fantastic keyboards (Andrew Roussak) and gorgeous guitar work (Oliver Weislogel) - worthy of comparison with the greatest in the genre. Bass player Joe Eisenburger and drummer Harry Reischmann also take their opportunities to shine. Singer Sven the Axe's high-pitched voice is very suited for this repertoire, with an occasional vibrato that reminded me of early Uriah Heep (one of my favourite bands). Appropriately for a guest vocalist, Alexandra Goess gets fewer lines, providing background vocals mostly, but she takes her chance where she is given it, in particular in the beautiful track Two hearts. Excellent voice.

If there is one thing that bugged me about their debut, it was the recording quality. Well, no complaints in that respect for the new release. Great sound, great balance between the various instruments and the singing. The cover is once more excellent, the booklet with all lyrics in gothic font is informative, even if it takes a while to get used to reading it.

There is not much point in going into detail song by song - this is after all a concept album that should be heard in its entirety. And it really should be heard - it is absolutely brilliant!

http://www.progarchives.com/album.asp?id=32669


----------



## jhar26

Good jazz double album.


----------



## World Violist

Manxfeeder said:


> This is the first I've heard of her. I've been listening to YouTube clips. She's one of the few singers who can scat sing in an interesting manner.
> 
> She has an interesting life story also and is using music to heal people. Well, I know my nerves are calmer after hearing her.


Yes, her life story is quite interesting. I like this album quite a lot. She has some really deep lyrics and yes, it's a remarkably relaxing listen.


----------



## Conor71

*Sigur Ros: Hvarf / Heim
Mogwai: Mr. Beast*


----------



## Conor71

*Sigur Ros: Hvarf / Heim
Various: Input 64*


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71

*
Soundrack: Seiken Densetsu 2 - Hiroki Kikuta*


----------



## maximedam

Funkerman - La Sirena 





Funkerman - Smoking Blue


----------



## Conor71

*Asobi Seksu: Citrus
My Bloody Valentine: Is'nt Anything*


----------



## Conor71

*
Arcade Fire: Neon Bible*


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71




----------



## haydnfan

Arcade Fire, Suburbs










First listen, and I already love it (I only knew a couple of songs before).


----------



## Manxfeeder

I thought Fred Lipsius was great with Blood, Sweat and Tears (I even memorized his God Bless the Child solo), and he's still a great player. The CD needs a different name, but oh, well . . .


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71

*Peter Gabriel: Security*


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## samurai

ELP--_Brain Salad Surgery and Tarkus_


----------



## jhar26

Talking Heads, one of the best bands ever in my opinion.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## samurai

John Coltrane_--trane plays the blues_
Lee Morgan_--Best Of The Blue Note Years _
Wayne Shorter--_Best Of The Blue Note Recordings_
Dave Brubeck Quartet--_Time Further Out_
ELP--_Tarkus_


----------



## Conor71




----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_Best Of The Blue Note Years and The Sixth Sense_


----------



## haydnfan

Arcade Fire, Neon Bible.










I love this band.


----------



## Art Rock

A huge disappointment.


----------



## Conor71

haydnfan said:


> Arcade Fire, Neon Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this band.


Another great album by Arcade Fire! = enjoy Haydnfan 

now playing:


----------



## samurai

In the jazz realm today, I listened to:
Donald Byrd--_Fuego_
ArtBlakey_--Indestructible_
Lee Morgan--_Search For The New Land and Best Of The Blue Note Years_


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues and trane's blues_
Lee Morgan_--Search For The New Land _


----------



## samurai

Donald Byrd_--B_yrd _in_ _Hand_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Conor71 said:


>


Seeing this brought back a great Sarah Vaughan memory. Back in 1975, the Count Basie band was playing at Disneyland's Carnation Plaza on their dance pavilion next to the ice cream vendor. Right in the middle of a piece, Freddie Green looked up, threw his arm in the air from his guitar, and yelled, "Sass!" I turned the direction he was looking, and standing in the corner eating a vanilla ice cream cone was Sarah Vaughan herself. Then they continued playing, with no announcements, no dragging her up to the stand, just letting her enjoy the concert and her ice cream.


----------



## Conor71

Manxfeeder said:


> Seeing this brought back a great Sarah Vaughan memory. Back in 1975, the Count Basie band was playing at Disneyland's Carnation Plaza on their dance pavilion next to the ice cream vendor. Right in the middle of a piece, Freddie Green looked up, threw his arm in the air from his guitar, and yelled, "Sass!" I turned the direction he was looking, and standing in the corner eating a vanilla ice cream cone was Sarah Vaughan herself. Then they continued playing, with no announcements, no dragging her up to the stand, just letting her enjoy the concert and her ice cream.


Haha nice! - great story


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues_


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues_
Lee Morgan_--Cornbread _


----------



## maximedam

Filterwolf - Klezmer's Revenge


----------



## yogibearjmy

The Punch Brothers. They have a lot of high quality-composed music. Take a listen to Chris Thile's "Blind Leaving the Blind" 4-movement piece for his band.


----------



## graaf

Depeche Mode - Violator


----------



## samurai

Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers--_Mosaic_
Dave Brubeck Quartet_--Time Further Out _


----------



## Conor71

*Brian Eno: Discreet Music*

This Disc makes me think of former member Tapkaara as it has 3 pieces based on Pachelbels Canon!


----------



## Conor71

*Loop: A Gilded Eternity*

90's Psychadelic Rock Band - Has aged suprisingly well!, an enjoyable listen


----------



## Conor71

*
Billie Holiday: Lady In Satin*

First listen


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Veronica Mortensen - Julie:

http://kajot.wrzuta.pl/audio/92nSB1jGx6l/veronica_mortensen_-_julie (You need to wait a bit for it to load the player.)


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_trane's blues_


----------



## Conor71

*Eurythmics: Greatest Hits*


----------



## samurai

Dave Brubeck--_Time Further Out_
Lee Morgan--_Cornbread_


----------



## delallan

I love Kate Bush, and this song from her more recent album Aerial, in particular.


----------



## Conor71

*Tender Trap: 6 Billion People*


----------



## Conor71

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor: Yanqui U.X.O.*


----------



## samurai

Jackie Mclean_--Let Freedom Ring _


----------



## Conor71

*Martial Solal: At Newport '63*


----------



## samurai

Emerson Lake and Palmer_--Brain Salad Surgery_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Listening to some YouTube clips of Odetta. Wow, she could sing.


----------



## Conor71

Conor71 said:


> *Godspeed You! Black Emperor: Yanqui U.X.O.*


Listening to this one again


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Manxfeeder

Conor71 said:


>


Wow, was George Benson ever that young?


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane-- _coltrane_ _plays_ _the_ _blues_
ELP--_Tarkus_


----------



## Conor71

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, was George Benson ever that young?


Haha, yes maust be an early one for him I think! 

Now Playing:










*Syd Barrett: Barrett*


----------



## Conor71

*Charles Mingus: Tijuana Moods*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Argus

Art Rock said:


>


On that album cover he looks like what I'd imagine a child born of David Bowie and Myra Hindley would look like.


----------



## Conor71

*Peter Gabriel: Birdy*


----------



## Conor71

*Herbie Hancock: Head Hunters*

First listen


----------



## maximedam

Paul Hazendonk 'Sound Shifting: Versatility'


----------



## Fugue

Trumpet and guitar. A superb album.


----------



## Fugue

starthrower said:


>


I love Fresu's sound.


----------



## Conor71

*Charlie Parker: Bird*

Good morning  - First listen of the day and a first listen to this album as well.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Pretty wild stuff, trippin me out.


----------



## Conor71

*Miles Davis: Kind Of Blue*

Listening to the last Disc from my Jazz Boxset  - this has been an awesome purchase and i will definetely be getting the Second volume in the series which has just been released. This is really my first exposure to Jazz and I have enjoyed it immensely! - will be returning to these albums many times in future I think


----------



## samurai

Conor71 said:


> *Miles Davis: Kind Of Blue*
> 
> Listening to the last Disc from my Jazz Boxset  - this has been an awesome purchase and i will definetely be getting the Second volume in the series which has just been released. This is really my first exposure to Jazz and I have enjoyed it immensely! - will be returning to these albums many times in future I think


Hi Conor71. That looks like an awesome purchase! Besides "Kind of Blue" can you tell mewhich and how many other albums or cds are in that jazz box and what the second volume consists of? Would you know if I can buy this from Amazon? Thanks--Steve


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> Hi Conor71. That looks like an awesome purchase! Besides "Kind of Blue" can you tell mewhich and how many other albums or cds are in that jazz box and what the second volume consists of? Would you know if I can buy this from Amazon? Thanks--Steve


Hey Samurai  - the contents for the Collection No. 1 is as follows:

Louis Armstronglays WC Hardy,Sarah Vaughan:Sarah Vaughan in hifi,Art Blakey:The Jazz Messengers,Billie Holiday:Lady in satin,Miles Davis:Kind of blue,Dave Brubeck:Time out,Duke Ellington/Count Basie:the count meets the duke,Helen Merill parole e musica,Charlie Mingus:Tijuana moods,Chet Baker:Chet is back !,Thelonious Monk:Monks dream,Sonny Rollins/Coleman Hawkins:Sonny meets Hawk !, Martial Solal:At Newport 63,Paul Desmond/Gerrry Mulligan:Two of a mind,Benny Goodman:Together again!,George Benson Quartet:its uptown,Nina Simone:sings the blues,Art Tatum piano starts here,Erroll Garner:concert by the sea,Herbie Hancock:head hunters,Stan Getz:the best of both worlds,Jaco Pastorius:Jaco Pastorius,Weather Report:heavy weather,Wynton Marsalis:Marsalis standard time vol 1, and last the original soundtrack from Bird-Charlie Parker.

You can buy the first collectio from Amazon at the link below (its very cheap too!) :

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Jazz-Collection-Original-Recordings/dp/B003IY49S4/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1305952485&sr=1-1

The Contents of the second box are:

Duke Ellington - Ellington Uptown; Dave Brubeck - Jazz Goes To College; Louis Armstrong - Satch Plays Fats; Miles Davis - Round About Midnight; Various Artists - The Sound Of Jazz; Charles Mingus - Mingus Ah Um; Sonny Rollins - The Bridge; Paul Desmond - Desmond Blue; Thelonious Monk - Underground; Freddie Hubbard - Straight Life; Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds Of Fire; Clifford Brown - The Beginning And The End; George Benson - Beyond The Blue Horizon; Herbie Hancock - Thrust; Wayne Shorter - Native Dancer; Gerry Mulligan & Chet Baker - Carnegie Hall; Chet Baker - She Was Too Good To Me; Jim Hall - Concierto; Stanley Clarke - School Days; Return To Forever - Romantic Warrior; Weather Report - 08:30; John McLaughlan, Al Di Meola, & Paco De Lucia - Friday Night In San Francisco; Dexter Gordon - Round Midnight; Carmen McRae - Carmen Sings Monk; Wynton Marsalis - Standard Times Vol.3.

You can purchase the second box at the link below (it is just released and is more expensive than the first set as the price hasnt dropped significantly yet):

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Jazz-Collection-Various-Artists/dp/B004S7G67C/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1305952843&sr=1-3


----------



## Conor71

*Modest Mouse: Good News For People Who Love Bad News*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Conor71 said:


> *Miles Davis: Kind Of Blue*
> 
> Listening to the last Disc from my Jazz Boxset  - this has been an awesome purchase and i will definetely be getting the Second volume in the series which has just been released. This is really my first exposure to Jazz and I have enjoyed it immensely! - will be returning to these albums many times in future I think


Definitely a stunning value. Almost every last album is an essential classic of jazz... and the set runs less than $2 US per disc. I'd buy the set immediately if I didn't already own everything in it.


----------



## Conor71

*The Lucksmiths: Naturaliste*

A Pleasing Indie Pop album - I have'nt listened to this one enough I think!


----------



## kv466

3 Libras - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Art Rock

NINE HORSES: SNOW BORNE SORROW


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ray Charles, then some YouTube clips of Gato Barbieri.


----------



## kv466

Grateful Dead - Terrapin Station


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Electric Wizard- Ivixor B / Phase Inducer


----------



## Manxfeeder

Some old folk songs by John Jacob Niles. What a weird voice. I know he was a huge influence on Bob Dylan, but I'm hearing more of him in Tiny Tim.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_coltrane_ _plays_ _the_ _blues_


----------



## maximedam

Taras van de Voorde - The Game


----------



## Fugue

New album from Sylvian. Once again, will take time to fully appreciate but well worth the effort in the end!


----------



## Conor71

*Explosions In The Sky: How Strange Innocence*


----------



## Conor71

*Deerhunter: Microcastle*


----------



## samurai

Dave Brubeck Quartet--_Time Further Out_


----------



## Conor71

Conor71 said:


> *Deerhunter: Microcastle*


Now listening to Disc 2 - this is the last Disc in my "to listen to" list, now I have listened to everything in my music collection!


----------



## Conor71

*Joni Mitchell: Ladies Of The Canyon*


----------



## Conor71

*U2: The Unforgettable Fire*


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_The Sidewinder_


----------



## kv466

Franklin - Paramore


----------



## McNick

Lately - The Helio Sequence


----------



## McNick

The Vanishing - Stars


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Earth- Angels of Darkness, Demons of Light


----------



## samurai

Dave Brubeck Quartet--_Time Further Out_


----------



## Conor71

*Paul Desmond & Gerry Mulligan: Two Of A Mind*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Boris/Sunn O))) Collaboration


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_trane's_ _blues_ 
Lee Morgan--_The Sixth Sense_
WayneShorter_--Juju_
Thelonious Monk--_Ken Burns Jazz_
Thelonious Monk and John Coltrane--_At Carnegie Hall_


----------



## kv466

Weak and Powerless - A Perfect Circle


----------



## samurai

Steely Dan_--Two__ Against Nature_


----------



## Meaghan

Lately I've been captivated for some reason by Bob Dylan's "Don't Think Twice, It's All Right." By listening to it repeatedly, I figured out the chord progressions, and have been trying (somewhat absurdly) to emulate his guitar playing at the piano. And also singing. A fun way to pass the time, but certainly not something I want anybody else to hear...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Jean Ferrat chante Aragon


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues and trane's blues_

ELP--_Brain Salad Surgery_


----------



## samurai

ELP--_Brain Salad Surgery and Tarkus_


----------



## Conor71

*Joanna Newsom: The Milk-Eyed Mender*


----------



## Conor71

*The Cure: Pornography*


----------



## Conor71

*Pale Saints: The Comforts Of Madness*


----------



## Keychick

The Cream , 
Wheeles on Fire.


----------



## Vaneyes

The New York Times ran this photo today (see below) with a story, "Crosswalks Can Be Deadly For The Elderly".
Too bad half of The Beatles are dead. They could bury their differences and recreate the famous Abbey Road shot, maybe with a cane, walker, or wheelchair.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Forests of Legend


----------



## Conor71

*Brian Eno: Before And After Science*


----------



## Conor71

*Brian Eno: Another Green World*


----------



## Suwannee Tim

The Carter Family


----------



## samurai

Just sampled--again--from you tube what I consider to possible be one of the most brilliant and haunting works ever composed in the entire jazz canon: "Equinox" by John Coltrane. His and Tyner's playing on this masterpiece are--IMHO--simply other-wordly and almost beyond description:


----------



## Argus

Conor71 said:


> *Brian Eno: Before And After Science*


What do you think of this album?

I was a bit dissappointed with it, especially considered the guest musicians on it. It doesn't compare with Another Green World and I wouldn't rate is higly as Warm Jets or Tiger Bay either. The second half of the album is much better than the first though with his more ambient introspective tracks but all in all I thought it was a step back from Discreet Music.

I've listened to this the past couple of days:










I can't make my mind up about it. It feels like he's tried to cram too much into one album and it's a bit all over the place.


----------



## samurai

Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers--_Mosaic_
Lee Morgan--_The Sixth Sense_
JohnColtrane--coltrane plays the blues and trane's blues


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Too bad half of The Beatles are dead. They could bury their differences and recreate the famous Abbey Road shot, maybe with a cane, walker, or wheelchair.


I remember how many people thought that when the original picture was taken, Paul WAS dead.


----------



## Manxfeeder

A blast from my past: Jesus Christ Superstar. This is the motion picture soundtrack. I need to look up the original double-LP version.


----------



## Conor71

Argus said:


> What do you think of this album?
> 
> I was a bit dissappointed with it, especially considered the guest musicians on it. It doesn't compare with Another Green World and I wouldn't rate is higly as Warm Jets or Tiger Bay either. The second half of the album is much better than the first though with his more ambient introspective tracks but all in all I thought it was a step back from Discreet Music.


I quite enjoyed the album but I didnt enjoy it as much as Another Green World - I will re-listen to it today to try and get a better idea about it 

Now Listening:










*Brian Eno: Here Come The Warm Jets*


----------



## Conor71

Conor71 said:


> *Brian Eno: Before And After Science*


Re-listening to this now (currently on Track 6) - Yes, I like this Album quite a bit I think - It's got a very mellow sound and is not that different in most respects to Another Green World (I would now rate it on the same level)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## McNick

On Reflection by Appleseed Cast, one of my favourite songs ever


----------



## Argus

Conor71 said:


> Re-listening to this now (currently on Track 6) - Yes, I like this Album quite a bit I think - It's got a very mellow sound and is not that different in most respects to Another Green World (I would now rate it on the same level)


If I had it on LP I'd probably always start on the second side and listen from there.

Anyway, Sun Ra today.


----------



## samurai

Dave Brubeck Quartet--_Time Further Out_
Lee Morgan--_Search For The New Land_


----------



## Conor71

*Bjork: Homogenic*

First listen (been meaning to hear this one for ages!)


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_Search For The New World and_
_ The Sixth Sense_
JohnColtrane_--trane's_ _blues__ and _
_ coltrane plays the blues_
Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers_--Indestructible _


----------



## Manxfeeder

Listening to some YouTube clips of the old Thad Jones-Mel Lewis Big Band. Wow, what a group.


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--_The Classic Blue Note Recordings_


----------



## samurai

Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers--_Indestructible_
LeeMorgan--_The Sixth Sense and Search For The New Land_


----------



## karenpat

I'm listening to a youtube rip of Michael Buble and Blake Shelton singing Home...*blush* not very "intellectual" perhaps...


----------



## robert

Bennie Maupin Jewel in the Lotus....also digging him on Bitches Brew.....


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_trane's_ _blues_ and _coltrane_ _plays_ _the_ _blues_
LeeMorgan--_The Sixth Sense_


----------



## World Violist

I'm feeling some jazz today.










And something tells me this wasn't really recorded in 1595


----------



## samurai

World Violist said:


> I'm feeling some jazz today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something tells me this wasn't really recorded in 1595


I believe that's a pretty safe bet on your part.:lol: If I recall correctly, the numbers Blue Note used on their albums to denote them had nothing to do with the years they were produced/recorded. Btw, what a great album, featuring as it does Cannonball and Miles. Good choice!


----------



## World Violist

I just cannot stop watching this video today. Dana Carvey is a relatively new thing to me, and I just discovered this a day or two ago...and I've been watching it almost non-stop since. It's just too perfect for words.






She choppin' broccolay!


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--_From The Point of View of Gagarin. _I've only recently really started listening and getting into this man's music. All I can say is I'm simply overwhelmed by its stark beauty and sheer inventiveness. The trio plays with such power and emotion that it sounds like "more than the sum of its parts". What a tragic loss to the music world that Esbjorn Svensson had to die so soon!


----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> She choppin' broccolay!


Ha! I guess the secret's out; people will listen to anything as long as there's an ostinato behind it.

I know it's the Fourth of July, and my band is going to play patriotic songs tonight at the city park, but first I'm honoring the birthday of a good friend from Ireland with some songs from old Erin.


----------



## Cyber

Atom Heart Mother by Pink Floyd... Masterpiece!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grand Funk Railroad - Closer To Home. Great hairy-assed hard rock from 1970.


----------



## samurai

elgars ghost said:


> Grand Funk Railroad - Closer To Home. Great hairy-assed hard rock from 1970.


For that memorable summer of 1970, when I was getting ready to go into the Army {or so I thought} "I'm Your Captain" from _Closer To Home _was my anthem. It seemed like the progressive rock station I constantly listened to {WNEW FM in NYC} played it just about every other minute, and I loved it to death! Thanks for that blast from the past. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

samurai said:


> For that memorable summer of 1970, when I was getting ready to go into the Army {or so I thought} "I'm Your Captain" from _Closer To Home _was my anthem. It seemed like the progressive rock station I constantly listened to {WNEW FM in NYC} played it just about every other minute, and I loved it to death! Thanks for that blast from the past. :tiphat:


Hi, S. Yes, I've read before that this particular song was a favourite with US armed forces personnel especially the 'closer to home' refrain - it seemed to tap into the mood of the times.


----------



## Argus




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

<<Go ahead, click it.


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_The Best of the Blue Note Years_
John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues_
What sheer geniuses these men were! I truly believe that the music they created will endure forever!


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_The Best of the Blue Note Years_
_ The Sixth Sense_


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_The Sixth Sense_
Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers--_Mosaic_


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Argus

Smoking old school techno/electro/hip-hop courtesy of Cybotron:






Japanese style surf guitar courtesy of Takeshi Terauchi:


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--Disc 1 from _The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions. _Did I hear someone say dissonance and atonality. Man, does he and this group ever pull it off! Astounding listen. :cheers:


----------



## Argus

Bhundu Boys










Yellow Magic Orchestra










Lee Perry


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--Disc 2 from_ The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions _{4 cd set in all}.* Corrado*, the last piece on this disc, really kicks ***! 



Miles and his quintet at their best; what a great pioneering effort this album is, coming out as it did in 1968! I would say that this Miles group is the very successful progenitor of jazz/rock fusion groups which would emerge later in the seventies, such as the immortal Weather Report. Given that Shorter and Zawinul were major components of *Bitches Brew*, there is little surprise in that observation. Magnificent!


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--_Strange Place For Snow_


----------



## kv466

Grateful Dead - Stanley Theater, 9/27/72


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--_The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions, Discs 3 and 4_


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues_
Miles Davis--_Disc 1 from The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions._


----------



## Vesteralen

Keren Ann - Keren Ann (2007)


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_trane_ _plays_ _the_ _blues_
Lee Morgan--_The Best of the Blue Note Years and The Sixth Sense_


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Rotting Christ - Triarchy of the Lost Lovers






One of the best examples of Mediterranean black metal, which favors lyrical guitarwork and poetic themes over aggression/overt abrasiveness. All this without getting, in my opinion, vapid and too commercial like a lot of Swedish and American bands. Pity the band name still makes people assume they're brutal death metal or something.


----------



## DarkAngel

Foghat for sunday morning..............

Too bad the Foghat hit collections by Rhino Records used short edited versions of classic cuts, they all sound great in full length


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_The Sixth Sense_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grateful Dead's debut album. Not a bad opening shot - apart from the 'sign of things to come' jam/solo on the albums's closer ('Viola Lee Blues') most of the material is conventionally played almost in a 'garagey'/freakbeat style.


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--_Disc 2 from The Complete In A Silent Way Sessions {3cd set}._
So flowing and dreamily melodic, these works would serve as a bridge to *Bitches Brew.*


----------



## Keychick

Well i just finnished listening to " Michael Bloomfield "
Essential Blues is the disk.
Woweee what a piece of work, what skills that man possessed...


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--_Disc # 2 from The Complete In A Silent Way Sessions. _IMHO, this represents *smooth* *jazz *better than the muzak crap that so often passes these days under that sobriquet. It flows, improvises beautifully and works off and with actual, discernible themes that are fully melodic, unlike the "elevator muzak" that so often--and unfortunately--advertises itself as *jazz.* Davis, Zawinul and Shorter are geniuses to my way of thinking--and listening.


----------



## kv466

einstürzende neubauten - blume


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## regressivetransphobe

Yapoos - Dadada ism




Experimental new wave. Influences from Japanese folk and minimal electronic music, yet they have clear punk rock roots. (Not so much in this song, which is rather lilting and sad.)


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Rammstein ~ Nebel

Rammstein has really become my "go to" band as of late. You can tell they respect music, which is hard to find.


----------



## Argus

regressivetransphobe said:


> Yapoos - Dadada ism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimental new wave. Influences from Japanese folk and minimal electronic music, yet they have clear punk rock roots. (Not so much in this song, which is rather lilting and sad.)


Goes downhill after 40 seconds. The digital synth sound, the accordion and the over chorussed guitar work well but the singing kills it.

Speaking of synth's I've been listening to 80's Klaus Schulze.


----------



## Vesteralen




----------



## robert

Stan Getz "FOCUS" an all time favorite


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_The Blue Note Years and Search For The New Land_


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--_The Complete In A Silent Way Sessions, Disc # 1._


----------



## Manxfeeder

Spotify finally came to the US. I'm listening to the Thad Jones-Mel Lewis Big Band playing Don't Git Sassy. Lots of fun.


----------



## Argus

Iggy Pop - The Idiot - I never get tired of his two Bowie albums










Cabaret Voltaire - 4x25 - Angular industrial funk










An assortment of Thomas Mapfumo stuff as well.






Right now I'm listening to some A Certain Ratio.


----------



## kv466

Railroad Bill - The Oklahoma Boys (www.myspace.com/oklahomaboys)


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--_Disc # 2 from The Complete In A Silent Way Sessions. _Genius at work, nothing less!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

On black vinyl, just arrived at my favorite track on here I think. Starts out with a bit of a punk vibe and heavy grating vocals but slowly unfolds into a beautiful haunting melody which swirls about in a repetitive manner while still evolving the whole way and then slowly dissolves into a drone with electronic sounds sounding deep beneath.


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--_Strange Place For Snow. _Simply beautiful works from a great musician whom the world will miss for all time!


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Untitled #23*

Latest release from one of my favourite Aussie Rock Bands - absolutely superb!, I love this album


----------



## Conor71

*Marty Willson-Piper: Art Attack*

I loved this album when I was a kid - it's still great I think


----------



## graaf

Agnes Obel - Philharmonics


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--_The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions: Disc # 1_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Listening to Amy Winehouse. I guess I'm a little late to start now.


----------



## Fugue

Discovering Markus Stockhausen


----------



## Argus

Ornette Coleman - Of Human Feelings










Mother Mallard's Portable Masterpiece Co - Like a Duck to Water










Edgar Froese - Pinnacles










Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene










As you can see, I've been in a big 70's synth listening spell.



graaf said:


> Agnes Obel - Philharmonics


I know she does better on the continent but I'm surprised she isn't more well known here in Britain. I think that's a really good, pleasant album, although Riverside does stand above the rest.


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--_Disc # 2 from The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions_


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--*Strange Place For Snow.* Simply brilliant, *IMHO*, of course!


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Uninvited, Like The Clouds*

A great album! - now listening to the final track.


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Hologram Of Baal*

Another album from The Church - this is an earlier effort than the last one and is a also a first listen


----------



## starthrower




----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

FLESHPRESS:All Hope Lost


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues and trane's blues_
e.s.t_.--Strange Place For Snow _


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kraftwerk's Autobahn. 

It's bringing me back to 1974, when I first heard it on the music rotation on a flight to Hawaii. I'd time my headphone use to when it would reappear, along with the Average White Band's Pick Up the Pieces. Somehow that made the flight go by faster.


----------



## kv466

Very long Dubstep mix


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--_Strange Place For Snow_
John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues_
Lee Morgan--_The Sixth Sense_
Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers--_Indestructible _{true that!} :tiphat:


----------



## kv466

Hold Me Thrill Me Kiss Me - Mel Carter


----------



## Manxfeeder

Graham Central Station, Ain't No Bout A Doubt It. Gospel funk with the Tower of Power horn section.


----------



## Jupiter

I think this album is really underrated. Great arrangements, memorable lyrics, well sung. For any Smiths fan, or anyone else. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sofronitsky

muse


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Three Shades of Blue*, Johnny Hodges and Leon Thomas with Oliver Nelson's band.

You can't tell Johnny Hodges would die two months after this album was released; he was still playing with authority. The backup band had some dream-team players as well and cooks behind him. They got Leon Thomas on board for vocals and some truly weird scat singing.


----------



## kv466

Al Fondo Hay Sitio - Tommy Portugal


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--_Strange Place For Snow_
LeeMorgan_--The Sixth Sense and The Blue Note Years_


----------



## Fugue

Extraordinary album.


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Forget Yourself*


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*Juju*


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Noise rock. Seedy and raw, just the way it should be. Pity they were so overlooked.


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Uninvited Like The Clouds*


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--_Strange Place For Snow_
Wayne Shorter--_Juju_


----------



## Argus

Last week:

Agoria
Caribou
Oneohtrix Point Never
SBTRKT
Derrick May
Aphex Twin
808 State
Bibio
Flying Lotus
Pantha du Prince
Flying Saucer Attack
Gold Panda
Amon Tobin
John Foxx
LFO
Norm Talley
OMD
Suicide
Adonis
Zanov


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## Noak

Although it might actually be sort of classical related I guess.










*Nikos Veliotis, Taku Sugimoto, Taku Unami & Kazushige Kinoshita-Quartet*


----------



## robert

Blues Dream

Where In The World

Bill Frisell


----------



## Manxfeeder

I just stumbled on *Lee Konitz with Warne Marsh * on Spotify. I'll be holding all calls for a while.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Odetta Sings Dylan. Wow, what a singer.


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*The Classic Blue Note Recordings*


----------



## KaerbEmEvig




----------



## kv466

Garbage Man - Sex Bob Om


----------



## Argus

Last week:

Nicolas Jaar
Carl Craig
Robert Hood
M83
Slam
Ron Trent
Sun City Girls
Twilight Ritual
Uncle Jim
Baths
Jan Hammer
Delorean
Portico Quartet
Huntsville
Monoton
Joey Beltram
Fad Gadget


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grand Funk Railroad - live bonus tracks from the E Pluribus Funk album. Not that I particularly want to but it's the only way I can drown out the 'garden party' being held outside the next house where typically one person has to have a braying laugh that is ten times louder than everyone else's.


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--_Strange Place For Snow_
Wayne Shorter--_The Classic Blue Note Recordings_


----------



## Argus

samurai said:


> e.s.t.--_Strange Place For Snow_
> Wayne Shorter--_The Classic Blue Note Recordings_


You've mentioned that E.S.T album in 11 seperate posts. I take it you really like it.


----------



## samurai

@ Argus, You're absolutely right about that cd; every time I listen to it--and it has been just about every day--I hear some riff or development that Svensson does that I missed before. And so, again today, I listened to that as well as *Time Further Out *by the Dave Brubeck Quartet.


----------



## Xaltotun

Death in June just appeared in Spotify, after years of waiting! I must have written "Death in June" a hundred times in the search field. I've been listening to their "The World That Summer" album, because it's the only one of their albums that matter that I still don't have in my CD collection.


----------



## samurai

Dave Brubeck Quartet--_Time Further Out_
Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers--_Mosaic_
John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues_


----------



## kv466

Weather Report Suite - Grateful Dead


----------



## Jupiter

I'm listening to this in my car. Great driving music


----------



## kv466

Jupiter said:


> I'm listening to this in my car. Great driving music


And you're posting, too?...well, is that a little safer than texting while driving...hope so...I really love the shadow on your Jupiter, btw...I kept looking for it when Cassini flew by but couldn't...thanks to you, now I have

Nws,...

Bad Religion - Suffer (entire album)


----------



## Jupiter

"Ragged Glory" shares my glovebox with










and










and










Mmm, that's quite a mixture.


----------



## Vesteralen

Ken Burns' Jazz - Count Basie


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_trane's blues and coltrane plays the blues_
e.s.t.--_Strange Place For Snow_


----------



## Manxfeeder

samurai said:


> You're absolutely right about that cd; every time I listen to it--and it has been just about every day--I hear some riff or development that Svensson does that I missed before.




Now you've piqued my interest. I have it playing.


----------



## samurai

@ Manxfeeder, I also should have mentioned in my last post that the EST bass player and drummer are quite fantastic, and create different types of sound effects--especially the bassist--on their instruments. I believe the bassist does it by his bowing technique. Check out this video of *Spunky Sprawl *on Youtube. I find it fascinating how the drummer uses the empty tambourine and those small cymbals to such great effect as well: 



And this piece--*From Gagarin's Point of View, *really showcases the skills of the bass player, and how he can draw strange, eerie sounds from his bass: 





To my friend Argus, I should note that I am about to purchase a "new"--for me--EST cd containing the Gagarin piece entitled *Somewhere Else Before.*


----------



## Fugue

I would be interested to know what you think of their last album LEUCOCYTE.

Everyone should try and listen to this album by Elvind Aarset, it's genius.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I have ALL of e.s.t.'s albums and love _Leucocyte_. It is such a tragedy that Svensson never saw its release. What a terrible loss of a great musician!


----------



## Manxfeeder

samurai said:


> @ Manxfeeder, I also should have mentioned in my last post that the EST bass player and drummer are quite fantastic, and create different types of sound effects--especially the bassist--on their instruments.


Thanks for the clips. I appreciate their exploring timbres beyond the norm.

I wonder how the drummer could play with his eyes closed. Most ensembles communicate visually; this group seems to consistently not look at each other. But I guess it worked for them.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Manxfeeder said:


> I wonder how the drummer could play with his eyes closed. Most ensembles communicate visually; this group seems to consistently not look at each other. But I guess it worked for them.


The three musicians had been together since their school days. They don't need to look at each other - they were totally empathic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Delicious Manager said:


> The three musicians had been together since their school days. They don't need to look at each other - they were totally empathic.


Wow, the ideal music setting.


----------



## kv466

I usually got too much sweat in my eyes when I'm drumming to even open them myself but that's what playing with some good players for a while does to you...no need for sight, only sound!

Anyway, I'm listening to some more Bad Religion


----------



## KaerbEmEvig




----------



## samurai

@ Fugue, I have not heard *Leucocyte *yet, but I'll give it a listen on Spotify and/or Youtube. I'm sure I'll like it when I do.


----------



## samurai

James Gang_--Funk_ # _49. _Some ***_-_kicking rock and roll!
Ry Cooder, Mick Jagger, Randy Newman and various other artists--_Performance {movie soundtrack}. _If this isn't some serious "cutting edge" music, then I don't know what is.


----------



## kv466

Piggy's Got Back - Kermit the Frog


----------



## samurai

Via Spotify, I just listened to *Leococyte *by the Esbjorn Svensson Trio. I must say--for the first time since "getting into" them--that I really didn't think as much of this album as some of the other work I've heard them do. It just seemed to be mostly sound effects without any real thematic development at all. Very disappointing indeed!


----------



## kv466

Help On The Way > Slipknot > Franklin's Tower - Grateful Dead Live Without A Net '90


----------



## samurai

Emerson, Lake and Palmer--*Tarkus*


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio: *Retrospective The Very Best of E.S.T. *via Spotify. I find this to be a far more listenable and interesting album than *Leococyte*. Its selections are much more melodious and moving, IMHO.


----------



## Fugue

Yes, I've been listening to that on there too. Leucocyte is different for sure, that's why I wondered what you thought.
I like it but then I love that sort of setting. I really liked the direction they were going in, it would have been fascinating to see what they produced next.


----------



## samurai

@ Fugue, In your last post you used the word setting. I was just wondering what you are referring to; keep in mind, you're talking to a non-musician here!


----------



## samurai

Courtesy of Spotify, I just listened to the following:

Focus--*Mother Focus*
*Esbjorn Svensson Trio Plays Monk*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Listening to The Rock Revival and reliving my youth during what was called The Jesus Movement in the '70s. I played in the horn section with One Truth (Track 2) a few times. It's bringing back some nice memories and some that are truly great.


----------



## robert

Brad Mehldau

Largo

Elegiac cycles

Live in Tokyo


----------



## kv466

Blind Melon - Blind Melon (album '92)


----------



## starthrower

Mike Marshall/Darol Anger-At Home And On The Range


----------



## kv466

Traditional Peruvian Andes Folk Music


----------



## samurai

e.s.t.--*Strange Place For Snow {*yes*, *Argus*, *once again*,* I know!}


----------



## samurai

Once again, thanks to Spotify, I listened to the *Esbjorn Svensson Trio: Retrospective--The Very Best of E.S.T.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Don Ellis, *Electric Bath*.


----------



## Jupiter

I heard this again last night:










Will Oldham is pretty underrated. I don't know why his stuff is not more widely known


----------



## samurai

Emerson, Lake and Palmer--*Brain Salad Surgery*
e.s.t.--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jason Upton, *Faith*.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--_trane's blues and coltrane plays the blues_


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## kv466

Bad Religion - 4 albums 'Suffer', 'No Control', Against The Grain' and 'Generator'


----------



## samurai

James Gang--_Funk # 49_
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--_Somewhere Else Before_


----------



## Rasa

For a non-english speaker, the language is just comical.


----------



## samurai

Horace Silver--*Song For My father*


----------



## samurai

Horace Silver--*Song For My father*


----------



## Conor71

*Loop: Heavens End*


----------



## Conor71

*Peter Gabriel: Up*

First listen!


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: After Everything Now This*


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before. *One of the absolute gems on this cd is an Indian raga sounding piece, almost having the same feel--at least to me--of George Harrison's masterpiece "Within You Without You". If you stay with this piece for about 2 minutes, it literally explodes in its development and crescendo to the triumphal conclusion: I don't think anyone who listens will be disappointed if they hang in there beyond the first 2 minutes or so: Esbjörn Svensson Trio - The Face Of Love


----------



## Conor71

*Sonny Rollins: The Bridge*


----------



## kv466

Epic - Faith No More


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*Search For The New Land*


----------



## Conor71

*Steve Kilbey: Dabble*


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before *and *Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## starthrower

Conor71 said:


> *Sonny Rollins: The Bridge*


One of my favorites, along with the Lee Morgan!


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Sixth Sense*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*
Lee Morgan--*The Sixth Sense*


----------



## kv466

Tori Amos - Under The Pink


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*trane's blues and coltrane plays the blues*
Lee Morgan--*The Best Of The Blue Note Years*


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--_The Best Of The Blue Note Years_
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--_Somewhere Else Before_


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*The Classic Blue Note Recordings*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Strange Place For Snow and Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter*--The Classic Blue Note Recordings, Disc # 1.*


----------



## Vesteralen

Grace Griffith sounds uncannily like a young Judy Collins.


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter*--The Classic Blue Note Recordings, Discs 1 and 2*. Awesome!


----------



## Vesteralen

I've lately been favoring World Music. I love not knowing what the words mean. One more reason not to get turned off.


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter*--The* *Classic** Blue Note Recordings, Disc # 1*


----------



## samurai

Herbie Hancock--*From My Point Of View and The Best Of The Blue Note Years.*


----------



## lou

Bill Nelson, the former Be Bop Deluxe guitarist.

If you care to, check out his website at www.billnelson.com

The man has been quite proficient over the years and creates some wonderful, yet non-commercial, music.


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio*--Strange** Place For Snow and Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Conor71

*Jim Hall: Concierto*


----------



## starthrower

I discovered this German acoustic guitar duo a few months ago.
Two albums recorded in the late 70s. Great stuff!


----------



## samurai

The Cannonball Adderly Quintet--*Live At The Lighthouse*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Sixth Sense and Search For The New Land*
Horace Silver Sextet--*The Cape Verdean Blues*
Donald Byrd--*Fuego*


----------



## lou

samurai said:


> Lee Morgan--*The Sixth Sense and Search For The New Land*
> Horace Silver Sextet--*The Cape Verdean Blues*
> Donald Byrd--*Fuego*


I'm liking your taste samurai! I was on a nothing but jazz kick for a few months recently. Now it's nothing but classical. I seem to have these cycles of listening.


----------



## samurai

@ Lou, Thanks. Whenever I can, I try to listen to both genres every day, with--now and then--some prog rock mixed in. I know what you mean about the cycles, though; they can very easily become ruts if I'm not careful!


----------



## starthrower

Mike Keneally Band-Bakin' @ The Potato


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The* *Sixth* *Sense*


----------



## robert

E.S.T.

Somewhere Else Before

Strange Place For Snow

GREAT RUSH...


----------



## robert

samurai said:


> the cannonball adderly quintet--*live at the lighthouse*
> esbjorn svensson trio--*somewhere else before*


 bingo jackpot


----------



## samurai

robert said:


> bingo jackpot


You're so right; it can't get much better than those 2 artists!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Keith Jarrett--*The* *Koln* *Concert {1975}. *Unfortunately, Jarrett made only one part of this historic performance available on *Spotify* {Part 2C}, which happens to be the shortest of the other segments, but also extremely beautiful and expressive. So, in order for me to be able to hear this in its entirety, I'll either have to eventually purchase it outright or slog through the youtube jungle to track it down--but track it down I shall, one way or the other!


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Hologram Of Baal*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Dead man: Euphoria


----------



## samurai

Herbie Hancock--*The Best Of The Blue Note Years*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio*--Strange* *Place* *For* *Snow* *and Somewhere* *Else* *Before*


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

http://www.npr.org/2011/09/11/140288664/first-listen-opeth-heritage

Scroll down to listen.


----------



## samurai

Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Time Further Out*


----------



## kv466

Rage Against The Machine - Self-titled ablum; right now, litening to 'Wake UP' !!!


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Best of Lee Morgan: The Blue Note Years*
Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Time Further Out*


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan*--The Best Of Lee Morgan: The Blue Note Years *
Art Blakey--*Indestructible*


----------



## Guest

The new Dream Theater, "A Dramatic Turn of Events." Not quite as heavy as "Black Clouds, Silver Linings," nor is the drum production as good, but I'm enjoying it. What they lost in heaviness they made up for in technicality.


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*Juju*


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*trane's* *blues* and *coltrane* *plays* *the* *blues*
Art Blakey--*Mosaic*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before *and* Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## starthrower

Adrian Legg-Guitar For Mortals


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Tomasz Stańko - Suspended Night










Opeth - Heritage


----------



## samurai

*thelonious monk quartet and john coltrane at carnegie hall*


----------



## samurai

thelonious monk quartet and john coltrane at carnegie hall


----------



## Conor71

*Paul Desmond: Desmond Blue*

First listen of this recording from my newest Jazz box-set


----------



## samurai

The Cannonball Adderly Quintet--*At The Lighthouse*
Lee Morgan--*Search For The New Land*


----------



## Conor71

*Peter Gabriel: Up*


----------



## Conor71

*Steve Kilbey: The Slow Crack*

Last heard this one about 12 years ago when I used to own it on Vinyl! - now have it on CD


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## kv466

Grateful Dead - 9/21/72 The Spectrum, Philadelphia


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*trane's* *blues* and *coltrane* *plays* *the* *blues*. With Mccoy Tyner tickling the ivories, jazz music doesn't get much better than this! 
Lee Morgan--*Search For The New Land*


----------



## Conor71

*Teenage Fanclub: Bandwagonesque*


----------



## Conor71

*The Sundays: Static And Silence*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

John Coltrane--*Coltrane's Sound*


----------



## Conor71

*Carmen McRae: Carmen Sings Monk*


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*coltrane plays the blues*


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Priest = Aura*


----------



## samurai

Conor71 said:


> *Carmen McRae: Carmen Sings Monk*


@ Conor71, I am fascinated by this album and concept, as I am somewhat familiar with many of Monk's works. He is one of my favorite musicians of all time. I was wondering which songs Ms. Mcrae sings, and who wrote the lyrics. I only ask this because--if memory serves--all of his works I've heard have been instrumental. Again, though, I might be mistaken in this: perhaps he did pen some songs which I haven't heard.


----------



## arts

I just finished recording this pop/country song by Taylor Swift. We filmed it at a castle in Atlanta.


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> @ Conor71, I am fascinated by this album and concept, as I am somewhat familiar with many of Monk's works. He is one of my favorite musicians of all time. I was wondering which songs Ms. Mcrae sings, and who wrote the lyrics. I only ask this because--if memory serves--all of his works I've heard have been instrumental. Again, though, I might be mistaken in this: perhaps he did pen some songs which I haven't heard.


Hey Samurai  - heres a list of the songs on the album and which Monk album they originally come from:

1. Get It Straight (Straight, No Chaser)
2. Dear Ruby (Ruby, My Dear)	
3. It's Over Now (Well, You Needn't)
4. Monkery's the Blues (Blue Monk)
5. You Know Who (I Mean You)
6. Little Butterfly (Pannonica)	
7. Listen to Monk (Rhythm-A-Ning)
8. How I Wish (Ask Me Now)	Listen
9. Man, That Was a Dream (Monk's Dream)
10. 'Round Midnight
11. Still We Dream (Ugly Beauty)	
12. Suddenly (In Walked Bud)
13. Looking Back (Reflections)	
14. Suddenly (In Walked Bud) [Alternate Version][Alternate Take]
15. Get It Straight (Straight, No Chaser) [Alternate Version][Alternate Take
16. 'Round Midnight [Alternate Version][Alternate Take][#][*]	
17. Listen to Monk (Rhythm-A-Ning) [Alternate Take][#][*]	
18. Man, That Was a Dream (Monk's Dream) [Alternate Take][#][*]

The Lyrics are by Jon Hendricks and Mike Ferro - I've only listened once but its a pretty cool album! I may put it on again now! :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

Conor71 said:


> *Carmen McRae: Carmen Sings Monk*


listening to this one again


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, Thanks for the 411; it sounds really great. I never knew that anybody had actually put lyrics to any of Monk's works.


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Duke Ellington at Newport, 1956 {Complete}--*Black and Tan Fantasy and Mood Indigo*


----------



## Glaliraha




----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Blue Note Years*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Strange Place For Snow and Somewhere Else Before*
Horace Silver--*Song For My Father*


----------



## Conor71

*Steve Kilbey: The Slow Crack*


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: El Momento Siguiente*


----------



## samurai

Horace Silver--The Cape Verdean Blues and Song For My Father


----------



## science

Some silly, pleasant little bonbons.


----------



## Vesteralen

science said:


> Some silly, pleasant little bonbons.


It's in my CD batch this week. Love it.

Also in my batch this week:










A bit more intense than the later fun-loving Aldebert, but still great.


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Sixth Sense*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## bassClef

Angus & Julia Stone - I don't like much new music but them I like, muchly.


----------



## samurai

Jackie Mclean--*Let Freedom Ring*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio*--Somewhere Else Before*
Lee Morgan--*The Sixth Sense*


----------



## graaf




----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Conor71

*P.J. Harvey: To Bring You My Love*


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Forget Yourself*


----------



## starthrower

The Steve Howe Album









Well...not completely non classical. It's a nifty little guitar album!


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*trane's blues and coltrane plays the blues*
Lee Morgan--*The Best of Lee Morgan: The Blue Note Years*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Strange Place For Snow and Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Metalkitsune

The video seems mistitled though,it's actually darkwave.


----------



## kv466

Terra Naomi - Virtually (entire album)


wow, Conor...I had no idea! you never cease to surprise


----------



## samurai

The Beatles--*Rubber Soul*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before and Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Magician Among The Spirits*


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, How are you today? Hope you and yours are well. I was just wondering whether *The* *Church* is a progressive rock or jazz group, or perhaps a combination of the two? Thanks.
Steve


----------



## graaf




----------



## kv466

Grateful Dead - Eyes of the World, 6/26/74 Providence Civic Center


----------



## samurai

The Beatles--*Revolver*
Art Blakey--*Indestructible*


----------



## Vaneyes

ARA


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> @ Conor71, How are you today? Hope you and yours are well. I was just wondering whether *The* *Church* is a progressive rock or jazz group, or perhaps a combination of the two? Thanks.
> Steve


Hey Samurai - The Church are an Aussie Art Rock Band and a favourite group of mine.
Their hit single "Under The Milky Way" is a good starting point if you are interested in them 

Now listening:

*The Church: Uninvited Like The Clouds*


----------



## Conor71

*Chet Baker: She Was Too Good To Me*

Another first listen from one my Jazz boxsets  - Baker has a beautiful voice! I have a second album of his called "Chet Is Back" which I really like as well and it has a nice mixture of his excellent trumpet playing and singing.


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, Thanks for that info; I'll check them out on YouTube and/or Spotify.


----------



## CountessAdele

April Smith, songs from her cd The Great Picture Show.


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*
Miles Davis--*The Complete In a Silent Way Sessions--Disc # 3*
Miles Davis--*Bitches Brew--Disc # 1*


----------



## Conor71

*Genesis: The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway*


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: After Everything Now This*


----------



## Conor71

*Loop: Fade Out*



> Loop hypnotized all with their discordant, trance-like spell which served as an antidote to the prevailing trends in British pop at the time; they resurrected the concept of loud, out-there rock for a new era, creating droning soundscapes of bleak beauty and harsh dissonance loosely influenced by The Velvet Underground, The Stooges, The MC5, but retaining the avant-garde and experimental edge of Can, Faust, Neu!, Rhys Chatham, Glenn Branca, and minimalist systems music. Live shows were revelatory--Loop pushed PAs to the very limit, delivering a sonic pummel that has yet to be experienced since.


----------



## Conor71

*Peter Gabriel: Up*


----------



## starthrower

Helmet Of Gnats


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Hindsight [Disc 1]*

2 Disc Compilation of the groups early singles and B-sides


----------



## starthrower

New Dave Pike Set-Salomao










Another great release from the German MPS label.

Dave Pike-Vibes
Volker Kriegel-Guitar
Eberhard Weber-Bass
Marc Helman-Drums
+ three Brazilian percussionists


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions: Disc # 2 *
MilesDavis--*The* *Complete* *In* *A* *Silent* *Way* *Sessions: Disc # 2*


----------



## samurai

Herbie Hancock--*The Blue Note Years: The Best of Herbie Hancock*


----------



## kv466

Metallica - To Live Is To Die


----------



## goingunder

Instrumental harpsichord / electric violin


----------



## samurai

Cannonball Adderly--*The Cannonball Adderly Quintet Live In San Francisco*


----------



## samurai

Cannonball Adderly--*The Cannonball Adderly Quintet Live in San Francisco. *I just read in the liner notes for this album that one of the people who was in the audience at the Jazz Workshop to take in these performances was none other than Dmitri Shostakovich. He apparently enjoyed himself very much and liked what he heard!


----------



## Conor71

*Steve Kilbey: Dabble*


----------



## Conor71

*Steve Kilbey: Freaky Conclusions*



> An intimate 13 track look at SKs creative process from the era 1980-84 or the first 4 Church albums. A unique collection of home recordings, digitally transferred, sonically enhanced and represented as SK would have it. Digipak. Karmic Hit. 2003.


----------



## Conor71

*Bjork: Homogenic*

One of only 2 Bjork albums I own - I like this one because I think the electronic music suits her vocal style so well


----------



## Conor71

*Lou Reed: Berlin*


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*JuJu*


----------



## Conor71

*New Order: Substance*


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*Juju*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## Kayla

Just now I listen to *whiskey lullby*


----------



## samurai

Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Time Further Out*


----------



## Manxfeeder

I was unaware that Tom Lehrer wrote a song about Alma Mahler. Very clever.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Orietta Berti singing Bella ragazza dalla treccia bionda


----------



## samurai

Herbie Hancock--*The Blue Note Years: The Best of Herbie Hancock*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Conor71

*The Cure: Pornography*


----------



## starthrower

Marion Brown-Geechee Recollections/Sweet Earth Flying 
Impulse 2 on 1 release


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Hologram Of Baal*


----------



## Conor71

*Bob Dylan: The Times They Are A Changin'*


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, A true classic indeed; nice find!


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio*--Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> @ Conor71, A true classic indeed; nice find!


Thanks Steve  - I'm a bit of a Dylan fan but haven't listened to him in ages! Also played this today:

*Bob Dylan: Bob Dylan*


----------



## Conor71

*The Dave Brubeck Quartet: Jazz Goes To College
The Dave Brubeck Quartet: Time Out*

A Jazz double play!


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, Spot on choices with your Dylan and Brubeck!


----------



## samurai

On *YouTube*:

Gerry Mulligan Quartet--*Frederic Chopin Prelude in E Minor, Op.28, No.4*


----------



## samurai

Horace Silver--Cape Verdean Blues


----------



## starthrower

Elvin Jones-Illumination


----------



## Conor71

*The Triffids: The Black Swan*

Probably my favourite local band - now listening to Disc 2 of this extended edition which features mostly out-takes and alternative versions of the songs on the original album release.


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Blue Note Years: The Best of Lee Morgan*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Conor71 said:


> Thanks Steve  - I'm a bit of a Dylan fan but haven't listened to him in ages! Also played this today:
> 
> *Bob Dylan: Bob Dylan*


 That is one of my favorite Dylan albums. Other of my favorites include John Wesley Hardin and Self Portrait.


----------



## samurai

Two of my favorites--in addition to those already mentioned--are *Blonde* *on* *Blonde* and *Highway* *61* *Revisited*.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent and coltrane's sound*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

John Coltrane--*Ole*


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Times they are a Changing is another very good one, because for me it has several folkier tunes. I really like the folk stuff Dylan did and so some of the Live Bootlegs are great for that. A ton of great folky stuff on the bootleg series 1-3. All the 60s albums are, of course, great.


----------



## samurai

Art Blakey--*Mosaic*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Let me just add that Bob Dylan probably was the most significant person of the 20th Century American culture and music.


----------



## Conor71

*The Triffids: Calenture*

Playing Disc 2 from my extended version of the album - outtakes, Demo's and Rarities.


----------



## Conor71

*Weather Report: 8:30*


----------



## Conor71

*The Kinks: The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society*

Now listening to Disc 3 of this Delux edition of a Classic album - Demo's, outtakes and rarities.


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, That's fantastic! They were--and still are--one of my all-time favorite groups. They are also a major reason why--along with groups such as The Who, Beatles, Stones and ELP--I have always enjoyed British rock far more than American. THanks for reminding me of that group and that particular album. Great find indeed!


----------



## Kopachris

I've also listened to _The Wall_ and _The Final Cut_ by Pink Floyd this evening. I'm in a prog rock mood tonight.


----------



## samurai

KC, Great choice as well with the *Tommy* album! IMHO, it is one of the most cutting edge albums ever penned by The Who or any other rock group in the whole wonderful landscape of progressive rock.


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> @ Conor71, That's fantastic! They were--and still are--one of my all-time favorite groups. They are also a major reason why--along with groups such as The Who, Beatles, Stones and ELP--I have always enjoyed British rock far more than American. THanks for reminding me of that group and that particular album. Great find indeed!


Thanks Steve - its one of my favourite Classic Albums! 

now listening:

*The Magnetic Fields: 69 Love Songs*

Now listening to Disc 1 of this 3 CD set of Songs!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Mingus - Mingus Oh Yeah. What an opening 1-2 punch: the rollicking 'Hog Callin' Blues' (Roland Kirk's and Booker Irvin's squealing and oinking saxes plus Jimmy Knepper's grunting trombone - absolute killer!) and 'Devil Woman', a showcase for Mingus the rarely-heard (and underrated) blues singer/pianist. Mingus plays piano instead of bass throughout this album - bassist is the tragically short-lived Doug Watkins who dovetails seamlessly into Mingus' arrangements. Fine album all the way through.


----------



## samurai

Art Blakey--*Indestructible*
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Conor71

*Sigur Ros: Agaetis Byrjun*

Love these guys - great album!


----------



## Conor71

*Tim Hecker: Ravedeath, 1972*

First listen to this one



> 2011 album from the Canadian Electronic musician and sound artist. Recorded in a church in Reykjavik, Iceland and using a pipe organ as the primary sound source, this piece is essentially a live recording. In reality, it exists in a nether world between captured live performance and meticulous studio work, melding the two approaches to sonic artifice as a unity. It is in parts a document of air circulating within a wooden room, and also a pagan work of physical resonance within a space once reserved for the hallowed breath of the divine.


----------



## Conor71

*Slowdive: Catch The Breeze*

Now playing Disc 2 of this Compilation Album


----------



## Conor71

*Chet Baker: She Was Too Good To Me*


----------



## Conor71

*Charlie Parker: Bird*


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, Nice, man, nice!


----------



## kv466

Seminole Wind - John Anderson

Can't Get High - Widespread Panic


----------



## Philip

Wicked album:


----------



## Conor71

*Powderfinger: Odyssey Number Five*


----------



## Conor71

*Ride: Nowhere*


----------



## Conor71

*Sebadoh: Bakesale*


----------



## Conor71

*A Winged Victory For The Sullen: A Winged Victory For The Sullen*

First listen of this Album of Electronica


----------



## science

I think I've started to figure this out!


----------



## Conor71

*Red House Painters: Songs For A Blue Guitar*


----------



## starthrower

Marco Minnemann-Comfortably Homeless


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Blue Note Years: The Best of Lee Morgan*


----------



## science




----------



## Conor71

*Mahavishnu Orchestra: Birds Of Fire*


----------



## Conor71

*Miles Davis: Round About Midnight*


----------



## science

When I'm 64?


----------



## jhar26

Hiromi is one of todays leading jazz (and jazz fusion) pianists. Very energetic and very virtuosic, sometimes also for it's own sake. She definitely sets out to impress with her dazzling technique. Not a masterpiece maybe, but an enjoyable feel-good album that will put a smile on your face and leave you wondering if Hiromi would be capable of playing the minute waltz in 30 seconds.


----------



## Conor71

*R.E.M.: Lifes Rich Pageant*


----------



## Conor71

*Simon & Garfunkel: Bridge Over Troubled Water*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*: 

John Coltrane--*coltrane's sound. *The more I listen to Trane, Tyner and Elvin Jones playing together, the more I am convinced that they formed one of the greatest combinations known to jazz music *ever*.


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Parallel Universe*

Now listening to Disc 1 of this 2 Disc set. Disc 1 has remixes from their album AfterEverything Now This while Disc 2 features previously unreleased songs from the album sessions.


----------



## jhar26

Very exciting celtic-folk-rock-punk (that about covers the genre label I hope :lol.


----------



## starthrower

Playing this one in memory of the great Paul Motian who died yesterday at age 80.
He was best known as the drummer for the original Bill Evans Trio, but he had a 
long and interesting career. RIP


----------



## Conor71

*Martial Solal: At Newport '63*


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71

*Beachwood Sparks: Once We Were Trees*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Charles Lloyd--*Forest Flower {Live at Monterey}.*


----------



## violadude

Just got this in the mail and giving it the first spin through, Thinking Plague - in this life. Lucky for me, I got one of the last copies before it became unavailable on Amazon.


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Parallel Universe*

Now listening to Disc 2 of this 2 Disc set.


----------



## Conor71

*David Bowie: Best Of Bowie*

Listening to Disc 1 of this 2 Disc set - can't beat Bowie's early stuff!


----------



## Conor71

*Nina Simone: Silk & Soul*


----------



## jhar26

Radka Toneff was a semi-legendary Norwegian (!) jazz vocalist with a very beautiful voice. Her voice sounds a bit like the quieter side of Eva Cassidy or the ballad voice of the later Linda Ronstadt. Just voice and piano this one. Just beautiful. Check it out on Spotify if you like this sort of music.


----------



## deeslexia

Shamefully , revisiting my 15 year old self with the Gunter Kallman choir with Elizabethan Serenade ... sorry , I still love it !


----------



## samurai

Charles Lloyd*--Forest Flower {Live @ Monterey} *


----------



## samurai

Charles Mingus--*The Black Saint And The Sinner Lady*
Charles Mingus--*Ah Um*

edit: Both heard via *Spotify*


----------



## Conor71

*The Triffids: Treeless Plain*

First listen of this recently arrived album


----------



## starthrower

Played this one today for the first time in 20 years. Good stuff!
Henry Kaiser & Sergei Kuriokin-Popular Science


----------



## Conor71

*Thelonius Monk: Underground*


----------



## Conor71

*Stereolab: Transient Randon Noise-Bursts With Announcements*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Finally getting around to hearing *Neutral Milk Hotel*. My reaction to them is more favorable than Bill Murray's.


----------



## starthrower

Keith Jarrett-Death And The Flower


----------



## kv466




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Conor71

*Explosions In The Sky: The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place*


----------



## Conor71

*Explosions In The Sky: All Of A Sudden I Miss Everyone*


----------



## Conor71

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor: Yanqui U.X.O*


----------



## Conor71

Listened to today at work :

*Duke Ellington: Ellington Uptown
Explosions In The Sky: How Strange Innocence*


----------



## Conor71

*Explosions In The Sky: Take Care, Take Care, Take Care*


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Vaneyes

Chromeo covering Boz Scaggs Lowdown, beginning at 2:05.


----------



## Conor71

*The Beach Boys: Pet Sounds*


----------



## Conor71

*Boards Of Canada: Geogaddi*


----------



## Conor71

*Be Good Tanyas: Chinatown*


----------



## Conor71

*Deerhunter: Microcastle*

Now listening to Disc 1 of his 2 Disc set of Indie Rock


----------



## Conor71

*Art Blakey: The Jazz Messengers*


----------



## jhar26




----------



## starthrower

FZ & The Mothers- Live 1969


----------



## Conor71

*Explosions In The Sky: The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place*


----------



## misterjones

It depends on how one defines classical (or non-classical, for that matter). Zappa is played many ways, but here is an excellent CD of Zappa music played in a classical manner (ostensibly Baroque, though I can't say it sounds like Vivaldi et al.).


----------



## kv466

I posted advice so I guess I'm a geezer; this made me put on geezer music.


----------



## starthrower

misterjones said:


> It depends on how one defines classical (or non-classical, for that matter). Zappa is played many ways, but here is an excellent CD of Zappa music played in a classical manner (ostensibly Baroque, though I can't say it sounds like Vivaldi et al.).


Yeah, that's a good recording! I have a bunch of those Zappa repertoire albums. Other favorites are Ed Palermo Big Band's first two CDs, and a little known Swedish release recorded live by the Bohuslan Big Band.


----------



## misterjones

I decided I didn't like the Palermo interpretations, but I'll give it another listen. Maybe it will grow on me . . . like Zappa himself did over the years.


----------



## starthrower

I think Palermo did a great job on the arrangements, and his band is phenomenal. The third CD Eddy Loves Frank didn't get me all that excited, but the other two I really like.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Rasa

This song contains truth


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Charles Lloyd--*Forest Flower {Live @ Monterey}. *This is some outta sight music created by Lloyd and Jarret and it is definitely going to be one of my next "non-classical" purchases from Amazon.


----------



## samurai

The Jazz Messengers--*The* *Jazz* *Messengers At The Cafe Bohemia, Volume 2.*


----------



## Conor71

*Simon & Garfunkel: Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M
Bob Dylan: Another Side Of Bob Dylan*

A folky 2-play for my morning walk - both albums I have only listened to a couple of times before, both great!


----------



## samurai

@Conor71, Both are truly classic works, and bring me back to my youth a thousand years ago!


----------



## Conor71

*Talking Heads: Once In A Lifetime
Michael Jackson: Thriller*

An 80's two play!


----------



## Conor71

*The Beach Boys: Pet Sounds*


----------



## Conor71

*Arcade Fire: Funeral*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Ornette Coleman*--The* *Shape* *Of* *Jazz* *To* *Come*. A definite "keeper" in my book.


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Parallel Universe*

Now listening to Disc 2 of this album of re-mixes and rarities


----------



## joen_cph

Just returned from a budget trip to Istanbul and Bursa, those highly interesting and many-facetted cities. Bought his album








*Türkan Kandirali:"My Star, My Moon", *by the senior Turkish clarinetist.

Folksy arrangements held in an agreable style; had perhaps hoped for a bit more difficulty, but still it is a nice album.

Some of the best examples can be heard here:


----------



## science




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

The Ornette Coleman Quartet--*This Is Our Music.* Overall, I did not find this to be quite as melodic or accessible {perhaps because there is more "free jazz" improvisation going on } as Coleman's *Shape Of Jazz To Come, *but I will most definitely give it another couple of listenings at some time.


----------



## Conor71

*Various Artists: Like A Daydream*

Listening to this compilation of 90's Dreampop


----------



## Conor71

*Gerry Mulligan, Chet Baker: Carnegie Hall Concert*


----------



## Conor71

*Belle And Sebastian: Fold Your Hands Child, You Walk Like A Peasant*


----------



## opium

Just had a 45 minute shower and stuck on Pantera.


----------



## Conor71

*Belle And Sebastian: The Boy With The Arab Strap*


----------



## Conor71

*Fleet Foxes: Fleet Foxes*

This is awesome! - have listened to this 3 or 4 times since aquiring it last week!


----------



## Conor71

*Pink Floyd: Atom Heart Mother*

First listen


----------



## neoshredder

Great cd. I like the middle part of that cd the most. "If" and"Summer '68" are awesome.


----------



## science




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:*
> 
> The Ornette Coleman Quartet--*This Is Our Music.* Overall, I did not find this to be quite as melodic or accessible {perhaps because there is more "free jazz" improvisation going on } as Coleman's *Shape Of Jazz To Come, *but I will most definitely give it another couple of listenings at some time.


Yeah, but this one has so much energy that I just love it! It's a bit more freewheeling and scrappy sounding. Not as polished as The Shape Of Jazz To Come, which by the way is a dead on prophetic album title if there ever was one!


----------



## samurai

starthrower said:


> Yeah, but this one has so much energy that I just love it! It's a bit more freewheeling and scrappy sounding. Not as polished as The Shape Of Jazz To Come, which by the way is a dead on prophetic album title if there ever was one!


Agreed; both are great in their own individual ways.


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## starthrower

Brand X-Unorthodox Behaviour

1976 debut release by British prog/fusion band featuring Phil Collins on drums
and the amazing Percy Jones on fretless bass.


----------



## Conor71

*Pale Saints: Throwing Back The Apple
New Order: Movement*


----------



## Conor71

*Pink Floyd: Atom Heart Mother*


----------



## science

and another one gone another one gone


----------



## kv466

^^

Once again, Conor! Oh, man, I haven't busted out the Adam Heart in quite a while! I think I'm gonna get to it a little later today. That, and a good run through A Saucerful of Secrets...perhaps, my favorite album of theirs.


----------



## Conor71

*New Order: Movement*


----------



## Conor71

*The Cure: Faith*

Listening to Disc 2 of the deluxe version of this album - out-takes, demos & singles


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Cannonball Adderly Quintet --*In Chicago {with John Coltrane}.* Outstanding!


----------



## Conor71

*The Kinks: The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society*

Listening to Disc 2 of the extended version of this one - mono album version


----------



## neoshredder

*The Zombies - Odessey and Oracle*

Listening to this amazing album of Baroque Pop at its best. Gotta love the Harpsichord and Mellotron.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Dave Brubeck Quartet*--Time In*. *Bravo*! What a tremendous group of artists these guys were. This album is outstanding from beginning to end.


----------



## Conor71

*Spacemen 3: The Perfect Prescription*


----------



## misterjones

This represents about my fifth attempt at Zappa's "Freak Out" album. I think I'm finally there.


----------



## Conor71

*The Beatles: 1962-1966*

Listening to Disc 2 of this compilation Album


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

John Coltrane*--coltrane's sound*. Another truly great album from Trane and Tyner. Drummer Elvin Jones and bassist Steve Davis round out an all-star lineup here.


----------



## neoshredder

*The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed *


----------



## Conor71

Conor71 said:


> *The Kinks: The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society*
> 
> Listening to Disc 2 of the extended version of this one - mono album version


Listening to this again - mono version as before (its my favourite!)


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

The Cannonball Adderly Quintet*--Cannonball Plays Zawinul*


----------



## Conor71

In celebration of completing my collection of Pink Floyd I will be playing their music this weekend and probably some Bruckner as well! 
Played so far today:

*Pink Floyd: Atom Heart Mother
Pink Floyd: Obscured By Clouds*


----------



## Conor71

*Pink Floyd: Ummagumma*

Finished listening to both Discs of this new record - Disc 1 is a Live Album and Disc 2 is a Studio Album of experimental music with pieces composed by each member of the band.
I've heard rumours that Ummagumma was one of PF's poorer efforts and having now heard it this does not suprise me as the Second Disc of experimental works is'nt a particularly interesting one. The first disc of live Songs was quite good I thought. Overall I agree that this is one of PF's less stellar albums and can't see myself returning to it that much


----------



## neoshredder

Pink Floyd is a legendary band. Can't go wrong with almost all their albums. 

*Camel - The Snow Goose*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Conor71

*The Polyphonic Spree: The Beginning Stages Of*


----------



## Conor71

*Pink Floyd: Meddle*


----------



## kv466

Ok, man,...you made me do it!

Pink Floyd: A Saucerful of Secrets


----------



## Conor71

*Pink Floyd: Wish You Were Here*

^^^^Nice kv!!! - I think I'll put that one on next!


----------



## Conor71

*Pink Floyd: A Saucerful Of Secrets*


----------



## Conor71

*Billy Joel: Essential*

Disc 1 - early stuff!


----------



## jhar26

Their first great album in my opinion.










Most recent solo album from the former Catatonia singer. More folk oriented than the Catatonia stuff, but I've always liked Cerys and this one is pretty good as well.


----------



## neoshredder

Thought I would add another Kinks cd. Listening to Waterloo Sunset, Two Sisters, and Death of a Clown from Something Else.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Happy 70th Birthday, John McLaughlin! born Jan 4th 1942










Oh...wait, this is a classical album!


----------



## Kopachris

UKFDubstep's YouTube channel. Now playing:


----------



## kv466

"Mrs. Klegg...another drop of gin?"


----------



## Vaneyes

Love for Sale, from...


----------



## science

Sketches of Spain is one of my all-time favorite albums in any genre of music whatsoever. _All_ music lovers _must_ hear it.


----------



## starthrower

I dig me some Miles. I love Gil Evans's albums too!


----------



## science

starthrower said:


> I dig me some Miles. I love Gil Evans's albums too!


I will get some someday, but so far I haven't heard amy of his work except what he did with Davis.


----------



## rojo

Europe - The Final Countdown






:lol:


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Weather Report--*Heavy Weather*


----------



## BlazC




----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Starfish*

Disc 1 of the 2 Disc extended version of this album


----------



## Conor71

*Loop: Heavens End*

Disc 1 of the 2 Disc extended version of this Album


----------



## Conor71

*Louis Armstrong: Satch Plays Fats*


----------



## science




----------



## Vaneyes

Celebrating Shirley Bassey's 74th birthday by listening to her 60th birthday album.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tower of Power Live*. These guys are so tight, they almost squeak.


----------



## starthrower

science said:


> I will get some someday, but so far I haven't heard amy of his work except what he did with Davis.


The Individualism Of Gil Evans, and Out Of The Cool are the two I really like. Recorded in the 1960s.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Weather Report--*Weather Report*


----------



## Vaneyes

Rod Stewart, 67 today.


----------



## opium




----------



## aphyrodite

I regret nothing.


----------



## Dawson

My first post on the forum!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dawson said:


> My first post on the forum!


Welcome!

I remember when I was a kid, I got swept up in the Beatles and the British Invasion. But when Rubber Soul came out, it wasn't the usual pop stuff, and it kind of threw me off. Of course, time has proven that there are some real classics there. And it also proves, don't trust the musical judgment of a kid.


----------



## samurai

@ Dawson, Welcome to the forum; you couldn't have posted a better choice for a classic rock album! You obviously have exquisite taste: Congrats!


----------



## samurai

Charles Mingus*--Ah Um *


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Conor71

*Charlie Parker: Bird*


----------



## graaf

Rickolus - Photographs


----------



## starthrower

Ralph Towner-Diary


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Bang A Gong (Get It On) from...


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to *Jellyfish - Bellybutton*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Wayne Shorter--*Night Dreamer*


----------



## Conor71

*The Pogues: Best Of*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Charles Mingus--*Ah* *Um*


----------



## starthrower

Recorded live in Japan 1985


----------



## Crudblud

Captain Beefheart - Doc at the Radar Station


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
"Making love to a vampire with a monkey on my knee" Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm experiencing a blast from the past.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Katia Labeque and John McLaughlin. Wow.

[video]http://www.nme.com/nme-video/youtube/id/s-x2wKoK85Q/search/Katia%20Labeque[/video]


----------



## rojo

I Will Survive






:lol:

Indeed.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

The Cannonball Adderly Quintet--*Them Dirty Blues*


----------



## science




----------



## Souhayl

Wax Tailor


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Starfish*

Disc 1 of the 2 Disc special edition


----------



## Conor71

*Charles Mingus: Mingus Ah Um*


----------



## Conor71

*Pink Floyd: A Momentary Lapse Of Reason*

This one used to be one of my favourite albums when I was a kid - sounds a bit dated now but still an interesting listening experience!


----------



## Conor71

*Loop: Fade Out*

Disc 2 of the extended Album edition


----------



## science




----------



## Conor71

*The Verve: Urban Hymns*


----------



## science




----------



## samurai

Return To Forever*--No Mystery *


----------



## starthrower

Oregon-Friends

Paul McCandless/Collin Walcott/Glen Moore/Ralph Towner


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Ray Stevens.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Conor71

*Will Oldham: Joya*


----------



## Conor71

*Sonny Rollins: The Bridge*


----------



## samurai

Sonny Rollins*--Saxophone Colossus*. Along with pianist Tommy Flanagan and drummer Max Roach, this set has some great jammin' going on. Very nice indeed!


----------



## starthrower

The Bridge is my favorite Rollins album. Great music!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

Sonny Stitt*--Sunday*
Pet Shop Boys*--Please **{West End Girls *is still the* BOMB!}*


----------



## samurai

Dave Burbeck Quartet--*Time Further Out*


----------



## starthrower

Polyethylene Pet-1000 Satellites


----------



## kv466

Milo Antics - Paint Myself A Different Color


----------



## opium

This guy is phenomenal. I love live looping like this.


----------



## rojo

This is kinda violent and I don't condone revenge, but I gotta support the animals here. And the playing is great.


----------



## Conor71

*George Benson: Beyond The Blue Horizon*


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Weather Report--*Mr. Gone
*Pet Shop Boys--*Please
*Jimi Hendrix--*His Greatest Hits and South Saturn Delta

*This guy was such a genius who was so far ahead of his time it's not even funny. What a loss!


----------



## starthrower

You talking about Hendrix or Weather Report? WR had several geniuses in Joe Zawinul, Wayne Shorter, Jaco Pastorius.

But hey, I know you are referring to Jimi. That's cool!


----------



## samurai

@ ST, Yeah, I was in fact referring to Jimi, but you are absolutely right about the Weather Report guys as well, especially Shorter.


----------



## samurai

Charles Mingus--*Ah Um. *This joint sounds better and better each time I listen to it!


----------



## Jupiter

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KA-8f-rY_.../b-bO3HCbodo/s400/Roxy+Music+-+Roxy+Music.jpg


----------



## Jupiter

Arggg! Can't remember how to post pics. Please excuse my blind blunderings...


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Autograph Radio on last.fm (Bands Similar to Autograph)


----------



## Conor71

*The Church: Parallel Universe*


----------



## Conor71

*The Field Mice: For Keeps*


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Beatles odyssey today - virtually all the original output from early 65 to their split (minus the semi-duplicative Yellow Submarine soundtrack). I normally listen to their albums in isolation or two at the most but following their incredible creative evolution from the zesty latter-day moptop material of Help! to the triumph-in-the-face-of-adversity masterpiece that was Abbey Road in one fell swoop was a real buzz. Thank you, boys.


----------



## Conor71

*Wayne Shorter: Native Dancer*

First listen to this one which is from one of my Jazz box-sets


----------



## Conor71

*Weather Report: 8:30*


----------



## starthrower

Love Native Dancer! Such a beautiful record! Milton and Wayne Shorter are a great combination.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent*


----------



## Conor71

*Sigur Ros: ()*


----------



## Vaneyes

"Our Love Is Here To Stay" from...

View attachment 3031


Happy Birthday, Natalie.


----------



## Jupiter

I'm enjoying Roxy's early material.


----------



## Cnote11

This Will Destroy - Young Mountain


----------



## Cnote11

Love me some Post-Rock


----------



## Conor71

*Paul Desmond & Gerry Mulligan: Two Of A Mind*


----------



## Conor71

*Paul Desmond: Desmond Blue*


----------



## starthrower

Conor71 said:


> *Paul Desmond & Gerry Mulligan: Two Of A Mind*


A very appropriate title. I love this type of jazz with two brilliant soloists interacting. You might want to check out Mulligan's Columbia album What Is There To Say, and the recordings with Chet Baker. Mulligan was admired by many in the classical world including Ricardo Muti.

Some other good stuff in this style can be found on the recordings of Lee Konitz and Warne Marsh.


----------



## Crudblud

Frank Zappa - 1973/05/18 Uniondale, NY

Great concert from one of my favourite Zappa line-ups.


----------



## Cnote11

Listening to this beauty


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*The Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Time Changes*


----------



## misterjones

The other quintet . . .


----------



## Vaneyes

"Papa Thibodeaux" from...

View attachment 3125


----------



## Conor71

*Pink Floyd: A Momentary Lapse Of Reason*


----------



## starthrower

I dug this one out for the first listen in years.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Saving All My Love For You", from...

View attachment 3158


R.I.P. Whitney Houston, dead at 48.


----------



## Desiree

Ofra Haza - Shaday


----------



## Conor71

*Miles Davis: Round About Midnight*


----------



## Crudblud

Today:

The Mothers - Uncle Meat
The Mothers - We're Only in it for the Money*
Captain Beefheart - Doc at the Radar Station

Currently:

Ruins - Hyderomastgroningem

* = Remastered Japanese import.


----------



## starthrower

John Scofield-Meant To Be


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Weather Report--*I Sing The Body Electric. *Much of this album reminded me of a combination of the Mahavishnu Orchestra and *Live-Evil *from Miles. All very interesting works going on in the early Seventies.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent*


----------



## Conor71

*The Dave Brubeck Quartet: Time In*

First listen of this newly arrived album


----------



## ksargent

Cohen's latest is a masterpiece


----------



## smoledman

Daft Punk soundtrack for "Tron: Legacy".


----------



## starthrower

Chick Corea-Three Quartets
1981 release featuring Michael Brecker, Eddie Gomez, Steve Gadd


----------



## smoledman

Lana Del Rey - "Born to Die".


----------



## Cnote11

If nobody has figured it out yet, I certainly love Miles.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Everybody is talking about Whitney Houston, but another great all-around talent passed away in January, Clare Fischer. He had an impact on jazz, Latin, and even pop music (from Michael Jackson to Prince). I'm listening to *The Duke, Swee'Pea and Me*, with Richard Stoltzman.


----------



## Cnote11

I never really listened to him, surprisingly, as I'm a big Bossa Nova fan. Heard him on some side dates for Moacir Santos though. Will have to pick something up!

I decided to go with more Miles.


----------



## starthrower

As far as I'm concerned, Clare Fischer's contributions to music are far more significant the Whitney Houston's. She had a great voice, but the material is nothing to be praised or remembered.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm getting tired of the Whitney Houston overkill to be honest. The media sure know how to beat a dead horse, no pun intended. I don't think she made any real important contribution. You have many greats dying week after week and none of them get the coverage. Then again, majority of them do not die in scandalous ways that allow the media to run nonstop with it.


----------



## starthrower

Eric Kloss-One Two Free


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cnote11 said:


>


Oh, yeah! Another great talent who died unnecessarily. But it was the doctors who messed up in his case.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beat Generation Jazz. I'm a fan of Jack Kerouac's writing style, so it's fun to hear him reciting his poetry. But the cherry for me is Slim's Jam, where Charlie Parker is heard complaining about his reed before he takes off on a great ride, followed by Dizzy Gillespie.


----------



## starthrower

Mark Murphy-Bop For Kerouac


----------



## Cnote11

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, yeah! Another great talent who died unnecessarily. But it was the doctors who messed up in his case.


Yeah, him and Bobby both died very young and really without much cause. Bobby got addicted to alcohol when his career starting going into a down slide in his early 30s. His stint under Art Blakey... man, composed one of my favorites in Moanin' and that entire album is one of my favorites. I feel he doesn't get enough respect. Both deaths were entirely preventable. As for Dolphy, he is one of the most talented players I've ever heard and to think of what he could have brought next! To think he died because he didn't have his medication and the doctors messed up is heartbreaking. I've had so many times where I would listen to an album and be blown away by the playing only to see its Dolphy on the date. The deaths of Dolphy and Coltrane are two which I really sit and ponder over as far as future directions of their music.


----------



## samurai

On Spotify:

Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Jazz Impressions Of New York. *This--as is so much of the DBQ'S work--is pure gold!


----------



## addieruss

Listening to The Killers,Hot Fuss. Undoubtedly their best album


----------



## misterjones

Post-war bebop generally. Specifically, this at the moment.


----------



## Conor71

*Dexter Gordon: Go*

A first listen from my newly arrived Blue Note collectors box-set


----------



## starthrower

Mal Waldron Quintet-Hard Talk










Mal Waldron-piano
Steve Lacy-soprano sax
Manfred Schoof-trumpet
Isla Eckinger-bass
Allen Blairman-drums


----------



## Conor71

*Clifford Brown: Beginning And The End
Louis Armstrong: Louis Armstrong Plays W.C. Handy
Louis Armstrong: Satch Plays Fats*

Playing these 3 Classic Jazz Albums before bed


----------



## starthrower

George Russell-Complete Remastered Recordings On Black Saint/Soul Note










awesome 9 disc box set I picked up for 30 dollars!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Phat Pack, Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Big Band*.

I knew Gordon way back when he was in high school. He was a monster big band composer and alto sax player way back then. He's still a monster. And he still has that quirky sense of humor.


----------



## Cnote11




----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

*Weather Report--*Night Passage*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mingus Ah Um*.

It's hard to believe I haven't heard this yet. Oh, well, better late than never.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Mark Murphy-Bop For Kerouac


Wow, I like his reading. I like Kerouac's writing style, and he really does it justice.


----------



## misterjones

Every time I survey my jazz collection, I wonder why I have three of the Art Pepper Village Vanguard CDs. Then I listen to them and it is immediately apparent why. Perhaps I should get the entire box and wonder about that for awhile.


----------



## Cnote11




----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

*Weather Report--*Black Market *


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:
The Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Countdown: Time In Outer Space*


----------



## neoshredder

Listened to Neu!- '75


----------



## Cnote11

Listened to Bobby Broom for the first time this morning. It was very tasty and you can't go wrong with Monk compositions.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Cnote11




----------



## starthrower




----------



## bigshot

I just got the complete Hank Williams Mother's Best Flour radio programs. 18 hours of previously unreleased Hank Williams performances, including many songs he never recorded commercially. The music is a revelation and hearing Williams chat amiably with the host of the show really gives you a feeling for his personality. This is a major CD release.

The downside is the absolutely absurd packaging. I don't know what I'm going to do with this albatross of a box. It's HUGE and ungainly. I understand that the recordings are important and they wanted to do something special, but something that fits on a shelf would be better.


----------



## samurai

Charles Mingus--*Ah Um*


----------



## Zauberberg




----------



## Vesteralen

Earliest, and one of the three best, AP efforts.


----------



## Cnote11




----------



## Cnote11




----------



## misterjones

I'll admit to being something of a racist when it comes to jazz. I mean, if you aren't (or weren't) African American, I assumed you just couldn't be (or have been) a truly excellent musician. I've been finding out lately that just isn't true. I'm currently enjoying and being amazed by this . . . wondering, as I am, how this man could have laid down some of the best music of his career in his 50s.


----------



## misterjones

samurai said:


> Charles Mingus--*Ah Um*


If you like Mingus Ah Um and like Ole Coltrane, you might like this, as well. (I do . . . for all three.)


----------



## Cnote11

Ohhhhh yeah, Cumbia and Jazz Fusion is an awesome album. It isn't "Jazz Fusion" and I hope the title doesn't turn some people away. Anything Mingus produced is worthwhile in my opinion. I think Let My Children Hear Music is vastly underrated, as is Oh Yeah. Or should I say overlooked? Mingus Ah Um and Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus are my favorites though.


----------



## misterjones

Cnote11 said:


> Mingus Ah Um and Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus are my favorites though.


Those are my top two, as well. I also have Cumbia and Jazz Fusion (obviously) and Mingus Plays Piano. I find it a bit surprising that I like the latter, but Mingus's jazz sensibilities show through even though he is a ways away from his primary instrument.

I have Mingus Dynasty waiting for me at the library, so I'll see if I can add that one to the list.


----------



## Cnote11

If you liked Mingus on the piano but want it to be an ensemble date you should check out the aforementioned "Oh Yeah". He even sings on it! Has Rahsaan Roland Kirk and Booker Ervin as lead horns on it.

Currently listening to this:


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*coltrane plays the** blues
*John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent*


----------



## Cnote11

Samurai, you seem to be big on Coltrane so I was wondering why you think of his later dates like Ascension?


----------



## samurai

@ Cnote11, I'm not overly familiar with *Ascension*, but if that coincided with his *Love Supreme* and more "spiritual" phase, then I probably wouldn't like it as much as I do his earlier work with Monk and Tyner.


----------



## samurai

@ Misterjones, Thanks for the 411 on Mingus; I'll try and check out that album recommended by you on *Spotify/or Youtube.*


----------



## samurai

@ Cnote11, Looking at your *Bitches Brew *post reminded me that my copy has worn out after all these years of playing it and that I shall soon be purchasing a new one--perhaps the Legacy Edition owned by you--from *Amazon*. Thanks for reminding me of how much I adore that work by Miles and crew!


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, Ascension was post ALS and was during his free jazz years. One of my favorite by him, but besides A Love Supreme my favorite works are his earlier ones, like Blue Train, My Favorite Things, Africa/Brass, Ole Coltrane, and probably my favorite of all and top five Jazz album, Giant Steps. By the way, I don't actually own the legacy edition of Bitches Brew. My copy is actually The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions Box Set as seen here:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Bitches-Brew-Sessions/dp/B00000FC7S

His tone on Bitches Brew is just beautiful to me. There is a track on the Complete Box Set called Take It or Leave It that I just fell in love with at 14-years-old, before I really grew to understand Bitches Brew. That song is just so dreamy and atmospheric. I don't love fusion as much as I do the bop idiom but some of the albums are simply undeniable. The people playing on this album spawned some pretty good fusion with my preference leaning towards Sextant by Herbie being my favorite of the bunch. I do like Return to Forever, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Weather Report, and all that other stuff this spawned. Bitches Brew easily tops them all though, and Live-Evil as well. I've always loved Sivad. Miles really was an innovator. I have nearly every album of his and to me they are all wonderful. One that is typically panned, Quiet Nights, is actually one of my favorite albums by Miles. I loved his worked with Gil Evans and, while I wish there was more, what they produced was of high quality that can be cherished with infinite replay ability in my eyes.


----------



## samurai

@ Cnote11, I absolutely agree with you re: Miles and all the other geniuses on *Bitches Brew* ---including Wayne Shorter and Chick Corea--and the tremendous heights they would go onto after this most seminal of works with which they were involved. What an all-star roster that was!


----------



## Cnote11

Wayne Shorter was someone I really admired in my youth. Great player and he composed a lot of stellar stuff.

What I listened to last:









Currently listening to: 









What I have queued:


----------



## Cnote11




----------



## Conor71

*Sonny Rollins: A Night At The Village Vanguard*

Now listening to Disc 1 of this 2 Disc set


----------



## Conor71

Conor71 said:


> *Sonny Rollins: A Night At The Village Vanguard*
> 
> Now listening to Disc 1 of this 2 Disc set


Now listening to Disc 2


----------



## tdc

I don't expect to get any 'likes' over this one, but I always liked this group and I must admit - occasionally I listen to straight up pop music. :tiphat:


----------



## Cnote11

I've never heard of them and I'm going to give you a thumbs up for posting straight-up pop music. I enjoy pop music myself from time to tme. 

Float by Peter Broderick









Okunimeguri by Umekichi








Guitarra Portuguesa by Carlos Paredes


----------



## samurai

:clap:John Coltrane--*Coltrane. *Another stellar outing by Trane, Tyner, Elvin Jones and Jimmy Garrison!


----------



## Cnote11

Elvin is my favorite drummer. He's such a beast! Oddly enough, I never bothered to listen to any of his albums as a leader...  I tend to overlook albums with drummers as the leaders, except for Art Blakey of course. I'm not quite sure why that is.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Elvin Jones made many fine albums as a leader. Recently re-issued are Illumination/Dear John C. on one CD. He recorded a number of fine albums for Blue Note which are now out of print.

Then Again/Midnight Walk is another good 2-fer re-issued on the Collectables label. Originally on Atlantic.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=popular&field-keywords=elvin+jones&x=0&y=0


----------



## misterjones

Though he wasn't the leader, Jones made the difference for my purchase of this one:


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Charles Mingus--*Cumbia and Jazz Fusion*


----------



## Manok

Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Neil Sedaka, 73.

"Laughter in the Rain", from...

View attachment 3831


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify*:

Charles Mingus--*Pithecanthropus Erectus*


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*Coltrane*


----------



## Conor71

*My Bloody Valentine: Is'nt Anything*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify

*The Sonny Stitt Quartet--*New York Jazz*


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent*


----------



## kv466

Ok, so I have officially entered another one of my Aerosmith kicks. Guess I'm getting ready for the last time I'll see them.

Angel - Permanent Vacation


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify

*Weather Report--*Sweetnighter.* Of all the WR ouevre I've heard so far, this for me was a very disappointing venture. I found the pieces to be very dry and un-exciting, without much of the characteristic drive and energy I have come to expect of this group. No one piece jumped out at me, so to speak. Overall, this listening experience just left me flat. :scold:


----------



## ksargent

Perhaps the greatest song ever written about an amusement park. This performance is from the mid-80's and features Christine Collister on backing vocal - perhaps RT's best female singer after Sandy and Linda.


----------



## Cnote11

starthrower said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Elvin Jones made many fine albums as a leader. Recently re-issued are Illumination/Dear John C. on one CD. He recorded a number of fine albums for Blue Note which are now out of print.
> 
> Then Again/Midnight Walk is another good 2-fer re-issued on the Collectables label. Originally on Atlantic.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=popular&field-keywords=elvin+jones&x=0&y=0


Thanks mate. I have a feeling my life is about to be enhanced greatly.


----------



## Conor71

Now listening to a shuffle from these 2 albums :


----------



## Cnote11

I woke up yesterday with The Strokes in my head and since my only stereo is my laptop... and my laptop needed a cord replaced I could not listen to Is This It, but now that I have fixed it you have reminded me that I should do so. So this is what I'm listening to in just a few moments, or however long it takes me to find my CD.


----------



## starthrower

samurai said:


> On *Spotify
> 
> *Weather Report--*Sweetnighter.* Of all the WR ouevre I've heard so far, this for me was a very disappointing venture. I found the pieces to be very dry and un-exciting, without much of the characteristic drive and energy I have come to expect of this group. No one piece jumped out at me, so to speak. Overall, this listening experience just left me flat. :scold:


Have you seen any of their DVDs? Both the Montreux 1976, and the Germany 1971 are really good. They are totally different of course, because the band was changing and evolving every year.


----------



## Zauberberg




----------



## Meaghan

This guy:
http://harrisonfulop.bandcamp.com/
Harry went to my college, where he was a vocal performance major. He starred in the opera, did a lieder recital, etc. I heard him working in practice rooms all the time, and often heard his voice crack into the signature "growl" that can be heard on some of these tracks - and he's made it into an asset. This is the first time I've heard him sing non-classical, and I love his terrific, powerful, expressive voice at least as much as when he's singing opera. He's pretty great.


----------



## samurai

@ Starthrower, Re: Weather Report, I haven't seen any of their DVDS. Your point about their constantly morphing into different bands--and consequently, different approaches to sound--as well as styles is well taken indeed.


----------



## Chrythes

This is some sick guitar playing. GypsyJazz!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Great stuff.

I think I shall post it in the obscure music thread as well.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Linda Eder: Man of la Mancha (Live)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ynrky_iw6Q


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*John Coltrane--*Ole*


----------



## norman bates

Chrythes said:


> This is some sick guitar playing. GypsyJazz!


the music is too much about his technique, but his right hand is really scary.


----------



## Cnote11




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*John Coltrane--*Coltrane's Sound. *As always with this unit of Tyner, Trane and Jones, there is such an incredible flow and beautiful chemistry going on amongst all its members, that the group sounds like a well-oiled machine which keeps on producing some of the most evocative and lyrical music--jazz or any other genre--ever created. Incredibly inspiring and eloquent. :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

*Sigur Ros: Agaetis Byrjun*


----------



## Cnote11

Miles Ahead by Miles Davis

I listened to 9 albums yesterday and three of them included

Birth of the Cool (again!), Bitches Brew later on, Ascenseur pour l'échafaud right afterwards, followed by this gem










I also listened to Giant Steps by John Coltrane, Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus by.... Charles Mingus, Dye it Blonde by Smith Westerns, Kaleide by Sky Larkin, Waited Up 'til It Was Light by Johnny Foreigner, and this morning The Mouse and the Mask by Dangerdoom.

All in all, I'm beginning to think 75% of my posts in this thread are Miles Davis albums.


----------



## Cnote11

E.S.P. Miles Davis


----------



## Cnote11

I'll retire Miles and listen to Crossings by Herbie Hancock as I settle in for bed.


----------



## samurai

Cnote11 said:


> I listened to 9 albums yesterday and three of them included
> 
> Birth of the Cool (again!), Bitches Brew later on, Ascenseur pour l'échafaud right afterwards, followed by this gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also listened to Giant Steps by John Coltrane, Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus by.... Charles Mingus, Dye it Blonde by Smith Westerns, Kaleide by Sky Larkin, Waited Up 'til It Was Light by Johnny Foreigner, and this morning The Mouse and the Mask by Dangerdoom.
> 
> All in all, I'm beginning to think 75% of my posts in this thread are Miles Davis albums.


@ CNote11, You could do a lot worse than that! You have some really great picks there, in addition to the Miles output. Nice going!


----------



## Cnote11

I don't know what it is about Miles that I love so much, especially the works with Gil Evans. Miles Ahead, Porgy and Bess, Birth of the Cool, Quiet Nights, Sketches of Spain, and Filles de Kilimanjaro are definitely some of my favorite albums. I never heard Star People though, but regardless, everything they did together was top notch. I'm currently angry that my image of Miles Ahead up yonder apparently expired. I've always been disappointed that they replaced that album cover on reissues. Here is to hoping my image now stays intact forever


----------



## samurai

I think that with Miles--as with any *great* musician--he could coax notes out of his horn and at times make it sing as few others have been able to do, before or since. His *Sketches of Spain--*at least for me--has always been a great exemplar of the lyricism which he could achieve with his chosen instrument. The range of moods and emotions he is able to evoke on this album is simply stupendous!


----------



## Cnote11

Too bad some people pan the album as "easy-listening" just because it didn't have the bop solos, etc. Such a shame. People really tend to be stuck in singular ways of doing things and cannot branch out to embrace alternatives.


----------



## Cnote11

Listening now to!










Bossa Nova Bacchanal by Charlie Rouse


----------



## Cnote11

Let My Children Hear Music by Charles Mingus. Mingus stated that he thinks its the best album he ever made. It is scored for a jazz orchestra.










Cults - Self-titled

This album was never far away last summer. I will celebrate the brilliant weather we've been having these last two weeks with this.


----------



## misterjones

Cnote11 said:


> I don't know what it is about Miles that I love so much . . .


Not to minimize or marginalize his music - I like it a lot and have tons of it - but Davis is one of those (few) musicians whose personna can be even more attractive than his music. One feels just a bit more cool listening to "Miles".


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Sketches of Spain*


----------



## Cnote11

misterjones said:


> Not to minimize or marginalize his music - I like it a lot and have tons of it - but Davis is one of those (few) musicians whose personna can be even more attractive than his music. One feels just a bit more cool listening to "Miles".


I could definitely see that happening. Miles did have that rebel, brash attitude and he broke ground. His persona made for a great read when I read his autobiography. I actually want to read it again I found it so interesting. He really is a compelling character. Despite this, I feel his music more than speaks for itself. I actually can tell you why I love Miles so much, but I just find it interesting that I return to Miles more than any other Jazz musician, as if there is something extra special about this music compared to others, and there really is. The artists that he collaborated were nearly next to none and I think Gil Evans did a brilliant job arranging on a lot of his albums. I think my main draw to Miles is the amount of styles he covered. He turned over a lot of stones in his discography and typically they were all solid efforts. In this way, when I put on a different Miles album I feel like I'm listening to something completely different from anything in his discography a lot of the times, which definitely keeps Miles very fresh. When looking through discographies and seeing such different ideas in his work it really makes want to hear how he executed them, which keeps me listening. Miles also let a lot of other personalities thrive within his music, which also served to diversify his discography. To me, this is why I find his music so interesting, aside from the quality of the actual music.

Once again I will turn on Birth of the Cool! This time, however, it will share my attention with this essay due tomorrow.


----------



## samurai

@ CNote11, Absolutely spot on!


----------



## Cnote11

Also can't overlook the fact that he had COLTRANE on many of his albums. He literally leaves me breathless and in a mad fury when listening to him play. I'm not a spiritual man, but Coltrane definitely stirs something inside of me. He's definitely the preacher on the mount all the way through fire and brimstone and back again. You really can feel his passion within his music at all times. He was a special musician. Your albums aren't hurting when you're getting compositions from Wayne Shorter either. Tony Williams' drumming... I live for that. Plus, I'm fond of orchestration in Jazz, which Miles utilized several times. He gives me a little taste of everything. Post-Birth of the Cool listening I'm going to turn on:








The Shape of Jazz to Come

This album actually turned me off when I was younger. Probably a lot had to do with the tone of the plastic horn. I just didn't understand why a lot of places had it ranked number one as the best jazz album of all time. These days I can't get over how special this album is. It is another album on my frequently played list. Ornette is another musician that I have too many of their albums than I know what to do with!


----------



## Cnote11

I sure am tired of writing this essay. Probably shouldn't have left it until the last moment.  Need some Stars of the Lid and Their Refinement of the Decline to wind me down, possibly with some lemonade


----------



## Cnote11

Ellington at Newport 1956. Oh so perfect in every way.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Weather Report--*Tale Spinnin'*


----------



## Cnote11

My final round for the night









Is This It! The Strokes









All Your Summer Songs by Saturday Looks Good To Me










The second disc of Their Refinement of the Decline. This will wind me down after a long night of writing my essay and prepare me for all the homework and reading I ignored doing to finish said essay. Here is to an early morning for the homework and not paying attention in my first class in order to catch up on the reading.


----------



## misterjones

Still working on this. I'm a bit surprised I'm enjoying it all, even the strings sessions. I usually don't like jazz + strings.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*Coltrane*


----------



## Conor71

*Sonny Rollins: A Night At The Village Vanguard*

My non-classical album of the week!


----------



## Cnote11

Sketches of Spain, listened to this earlier

Later, in honor of samurai


----------



## Cnote11

Nautilus by The Depreciation Guild










There's a reason Miles loved Clark Terry. Oscar Peterson Plus One. Un disque fantastique.


----------



## Cnote11

Astor's Tango Zero Hour


----------



## samurai

@ CNote 11, I am indeed honored, Thank You. That Coltrane joint is one of my favorites by him. And, in your honor, I listened to the following by Ornette Coleman: *Out of Nowhere, American Jazz and {of course} The Shape Of Jazz To Come. *Out of all three albums I like the last the best; the others were just too un-melodic and grating for these old ears of mine!


----------



## Cnote11

Aha, how old are you samurai? My ears can take the beating; I am only 22 after all  The Shape of Jazz To Come is too often thrown out there as some harsh album, but really I don't see it that way. I once tried listening to it when someone was vacuuming and doing other various things that made it impossible to hear the basslines and THEN it started to sound a bit off to me. I feel you really need to find the anchor and interplay in there or it starts to get confusing. That is why when I play some things for people who tell me they don't or can't follow multiple lines, it basically is a living nightmare for them. In the end, I know The Shape of Jazz To Come is relatively listenable when my sister tells me it sounds like easy listening in comparison to all the other stuff I play in a similar vein.


----------



## PetrB

The radio emitted sounds of Jupiter, courtesy of NASA.


----------



## Conor71

*Slowdive: Catch The Breeze*

Listening to a shuffle from this 2 Disc Best of Compilation


----------



## samurai

@CNote, I'm more than twice your age; I'm old enough to be your father. I understand where you're coming from with Ornette Coleman. I just found *The Shape Of Jazz To Come *to be far more listenable than the other 2 albums I sampled tonight on *Spotify, *but I can always re-visit them again in future.


----------



## Cnote11

PetrB said:


> The radio emitted sounds of Jupiter, courtesy of NASA.


Ah, I haven't listened to the Voyager recording in a little while. They are brilliant!


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> @CNote, I'm more than twice your age; I'm old enough to be your father. I understand where you're coming from with Ornette Coleman. I just found *The Shape Of Jazz To Come *to be far more listenable than the other 2 albums I sampled tonight on *Spotify, *but I can always re-visit them again in future.


Mmm, no! I was merely backing up your point that Shape is one of his more accessible albums. You should check out some of his earlier ones than that if you haven't if you like that one. Something else!!!!! and Tomorrow is the Question! Both great albums in my opinion. What were those other two releases you listed. I've never heard of them.


----------



## samurai

@ CNote, The other two are *Out of Nowhere and American Jazz.* Thanks for the recommendations; I'll try and find them on *Spotify.*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Kronos Quartet--*Monk Suite: Kronos Quartet Plays Music of Thelonious Monk
*Ron Carter--*Uptown Conversation*


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> @ CNote, The other two are *Out of Nowhere and American Jazz.* Thanks for the recommendations; I'll try and find them on *Spotify.*


Must be compilation releases or something. Not part of his personal discography.

Having said that, I'm proud of Ron Carter coming from Ferndale. We have a lot of great jazz players that came out of Detroit and the surrounding area.


----------



## Cnote11

This Town Needs Guns - Animals

I should go to sleep, as it is 1:16 AM, but I'm just not feeling very well.


----------



## Cnote11

Noveller - Desert Fires









Mice Parade - What It Means To Be Left-Handed


----------



## starthrower




----------



## science

Anyone know how to pronounce "Thomasz Stanko?"

Anyway, this is a very pleasant soft jazz cd; I can't do the deep analysis but I'd guess that formally it is approximately free jazz slowed way, way down.


----------



## science

Lot of good discussion here lately about Miles Davis, Ornette Coleman. I'm just a beginner in jazz - I have only the one Ornette Coleman album, _The Shape of Jazz to Come_, and maybe half a dozen of the most famous Miles Davis albums. _Sketches of Spain_ is a great favorite of mine already, probably my favorite Miles Davis album, though I do genuinely like _Kind of Blue_, not just saying so because I know I'm supposed to. I like every Miles Davis album that I've heard; he is certainly my favorite jazz musician at this early stage of my knowledge.

I've only listened to _The Shape of Jazz to Come_ perhaps five times, and I like it, but it didn't inspire me to run out and get a lot more of his stuff. I do have a bit on my high priority wish list, along with lots of other stuff....


----------



## science

Sorry if this lowers the level of the conversation here, but:

a) I'm trying to get everything on my iTunes to a play count of at least 1; and, 
b) I'm trying to play stuff that my wife won't object to; and, 
c) really guys, if it hadn't been so popular, you'd have liked it fairly well: it was fairly original in its time, and certainly is well-done from a professional point-of-view.


----------



## starthrower

science said:


> Anyone know how to pronounce "Thomasz Stanko?"


Toe-mas Shtanko

ECM has a ton of great stuff. For another great trumpet/flugelhorn player, try some Kenny Wheeler. I also really like the pianist on the Stanko album, Bobo Stenson. His recent trio album Cantando is great.


----------



## Cnote11

science said:


> Lot of good discussion here lately about Miles Davis, Ornette Coleman. I'm just a beginner in jazz - I have only the one Ornette Coleman album, _The Shape of Jazz to Come_, and maybe half a dozen of the most famous Miles Davis albums. _Sketches of Spain_ is a great favorite of mine already, probably my favorite Miles Davis album, though I do genuinely like _Kind of Blue_, not just saying so because I know I'm supposed to. I like every Miles Davis album that I've heard; he is certainly my favorite jazz musician at this early stage of my knowledge.
> 
> I've only listened to _The Shape of Jazz to Come_ perhaps five times, and I like it, but it didn't inspire me to run out and get a lot more of his stuff. I do have a bit on my high priority wish list, along with lots of other stuff....


I liked Kind of Blue when I first heard it but it honestly took me a lot of listens to go from merely enjoying it to loving it greatly. Having said that, So What was always one of my favorite songs. If I look at my Miles Davis play counts they would tell you that Birth of the Cool is my favorite Miles album.


----------



## starthrower

On the playlist today:


----------



## Cnote11

aka Moanin'! Lee Morgan's solo on Moanin' the song is one of my favorites. Benny Golson's is absolutely fantastic as well. In fact, they all are, including one of my favorite piano players in Timmons, who wrote the tune. Definitely competes for my favorite jazz track. Wish it could go on for twice as long. Lee Morgan rules all on this though.

After that I'm deciding between 
















The Sidewinder and Search For New Land by Lee Morgan. Search For New Land may have come out after Th Sidewinder, but it was recorded first. Both great albums, but I think I'm going to reach for the most straight-ahead of the two in Sidewinder. Although, it is hard to pass up a lineup with Hancock, Grant Green, and Wayne Shorter in it. Joe Henderson is no slouch himself though.

After that, I may put this on for a spin, with Lee Morgan featuring on trumpet










East Meets West by Ahmed Abdul-Malik

Edit: I did indeed decide to put on East Meets West. Boy, do I ever love the song of an oud and Lee Morgan absolutely shreds on this album. I love him and Benny Golson together. Also, I did end up going for The Sidewinder! I'm in love with that trumpet sound of Morgan's.


----------



## starthrower

Search For The New Land is my favorite Lee Morgan album.

Now playing:


----------



## Cnote11

science said:


> Sorry if this lowers the level of the conversation here, but:
> 
> a) I'm trying to get everything on my iTunes to a play count of at least 1; and,
> b) I'm trying to play stuff that my wife won't object to; and,
> c) really guys, if it hadn't been so popular, you'd have liked it fairly well: it was fairly original in its time, and certainly is well-done from a professional point-of-view.


 I've never heard of this. It came out the year after I was born apparently. I youtube'd it and now I feel like crying  I feel like I've been sexually harassed or something


----------



## science

Cnote11 said:


> I liked Kind of Blue when I first heard it but it honestly took me a lot of listens to go from merely enjoying it to loving it greatly. Having said that, So What was always one of my favorite songs. If I look at my Miles Davis play counts they would tell you that Birth of the Cool is my favorite Miles album.


_Kind of Blue_ was a breakthrough for me. I think it was my 2nd jazz album (after _Getz/Gilberto_). I listened to it perhaps two or three times, and I thought, "Well, it's ok, but I don't see what the big deal is."

So I went online, I found out about modal jazz. I had enough musical theory to understand what it meant, but I didn't (and don't, and probably never will) have the kind of ear-training that would enable me to hear what was happening without being told. So, with that information, I went back to _Kind of Blue_ and listened again.

Blew (blue? j/k) my mind. One of those times in my life - like reading Kierkegaard or Maximus the Confessor or Euler - that I was just in awe of the genius of an individual - Coltrane, Adderley, Evans and Chambers as well as Davis.

I've since learned a bit more about Davis of course, especially from Herbie Hancock who obviously learned a lot from him, and everything seems to have such an opinion of him. I don't know how he was as a person, but as a musician he must be among the immortals.


----------



## science

Cnote11 said:


> I've never heard of this. It came out the year after I was born apparently. I youtube'd it and now I feel like crying  I feel like I've been sexually harassed or something


Yeah, sorry about that.

I like Moby too...


----------



## Cnote11

I've never cared enough to take the time to really listen to Moby, but I have nothing against him. Maybe I'll give something a spin for the hell of it! What disc would you suggest?

Lovely pun, by the way


----------



## science

Cnote11 said:


> I've never cared enough to take the time to really listen to Moby, but I have nothing against him. Maybe I'll give something a spin for the hell of it! What disc would you suggest?


Honestly, I wouldn't suggest.

It's feel-good pop-electronica. Technically very good, of course - he knows what he's doing with the equipment. He's got a lot of talent. He sometimes does some interesting work with sampling, as in the song "Run On."

What I would recommend instead, if you're looking for some of this electronica stuff, is an album Conor71 posted a page or so back, Sigur Ros' _Aegetis Byrjun_. But if you're really, really stuck on Moby, either the album _Play_ which is probably going to be the most popular thing he'll ever do (includes "Run On" and "Southside," with Gwen Steffani, which you must have heard), or "Wait for Me," which I like better, and reminds a lot of work by Eno.


----------



## science

Because of this discussion, I've decided to listen to _Wait for Me_ again - have only heard it two or three times. It is nice and warm. Get a good pair of headphones for it.


----------



## Cnote11

science said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't suggest.
> 
> It's feel-good pop-electronica. Technically very good, of course - he knows what he's doing with the equipment. He's got a lot of talent. He sometimes does some interesting work with sampling, as in the song "Run On."
> 
> What I would recommend instead, if you're looking for some of this electronica stuff, is an album Conor71 posted a page or so back, Sigur Ros' _Aegetis Byrjun_. But if you're really, really stuck on Moby, either the album _Play_ which is probably going to be the most popular thing he'll ever do (includes "Run On" and "Southside," with Gwen Steffani, which you must have heard), or "Wait for Me," which I like better, and reminds a lot of work by Eno.


I quite love electronic music, I'll have you know. All 5 billion sub-genres of it. Aegetis Byrjun is one of my favorite albums, but why would you call it electronic? That bit mystifies me! It is a good slab of rock in my opinion; post-rock to be exact. Sure, lots of effects are used, but it isn't composed in the same way whatsoever. I was old enough to remember the popularity of Play, but I don't remember any of the songs. I do remember that there was a single Moby song being played constantly on the radio, however. I will give it a list.  No harm in it.


----------



## Cnote11

science said:


> Because of this discussion, I've decided to listen to _Wait for Me_ again - have only heard it two or three times. It is nice and warm. Get a good pair of headphones for it.


A video shot by David Lynch? Nice, warm? Downtempo? This one sounds rather interesting.


----------



## ksargent

When I was just getting into jazz back in late 70's, this album opened up several new vistas for me. Kirk is one of those artists that has to be experienced - he was a true original. "The Return of the 5000 Lb Man."


----------



## science

Cnote11 said:


> I quite love electronic music, I'll have you know. All 5 billion sub-genres of it. Aegetis Byrjun is one of my favorite albums, but why would you call it electronic? That bit mystifies me! It is a good slab of rock in my opinion; post-rock to be exact. Sure, lots of effects are used, but it isn't composed in the same way whatsoever. I was old enough to remember the popularity of Play, but I don't remember any of the songs. I do remember that there was a single Moby song being played constantly on the radio, however. I will give it a list.  No harm in it.


No harm at all, indeed. My own guess is that electronic music is the classical music of our time, but I haven't got up to our time yet.

As for the genre, I don't really pay any attention to that kind of thing. I threw it in there because it is "ambient" and I just toss that right in with "electronica" and so on. Doesn't matter to me at all. Genre is dead. Or rather it has become nothing but a method of creativity: musicians find ways to classify their music simply in order to violate those classifications. We are all genre-nominalists now; genre-essentialism is for history classes only, like Ptolemy's astronomy. So I will make loads of errors of that kind.


----------



## Cnote11

Well, I don't think genres are overwhelmingly important, and many musicians scoff at them. As a listener I find them to be semi-important though in helping me find similar things I quite enjoy. It is an easy way of characterizing similar music with similar sounds and intents. I think Brian Eno would be quite upset at you classifying music with crashing cymbals and drums as ambient  although yes, some parts you could definitely call ambient in nature. Ambient is often made without any use of electronic instruments though, but I've seen ambient classified under so many different umbrellas and being classified in so many different ways that I just sort of lump it all together myself. Although, this makes for miscommunication when I tell people I love ambient, because a lot of people have different ideas about what ambient actually is, because it has been influenced by different movements, such as the more New Age ambient, against the "neo-classical" ambient, etc. People want to classify because it is easier to make assumptions about things, because it is associated with a term. If you talk to someone and they say they like "rock music", you really have no idea what they are talking about. If you ask them to name some artists, you still may have no idea what they are talking about. I think this is where genre becomes semi-important again, but I've seen people make new genres over the littlest things that is becomes extremely silly. I'm all for genres as a helpful, useful term for communication, but not for the rigorous defining of music.

*Edit:* Oh, and yes, I must mention that my favorite cymbal sound ever is found that Sigur Ros album. They found a discarded and damaged cymbal on the street and used it in the song Ny Batteri. Absolutely fantastic to my ears! One of the best sounds in all of music for me, period.


----------



## science

Cnote11 said:


> Well, I don't think genres are overwhelmingly important, and many musicians scoff at them. As a listener I find them to be semi-important though in helping me find similar things I quite enjoy. It is an easy way of characterizing similar music with similar sounds and intents. I think Brian Eno would be quite upset at you classifying music with crashing cymbals and drums as ambient  although yes, some parts you could definitely call ambient in nature. Ambient is often made without any use of electronic instruments though, but I've seen ambient classified under so many different umbrellas and being classified in so many different ways that I just sort of lump it all together myself. Although, this makes for miscommunication when I tell people I love ambient, because a lot of people have different ideas about what ambient actually is, because it has been influenced by different movements, such as the more New Age ambient, against the "neo-classical" ambient, etc. People want to classify is it is easier to make assumptions about things, because it is associated with a term. If you talk to someone and they say they like "rock music", you really have no idea what they are talking about. If you ask them to name some artists, you still may have no idea what they are talking about. I think this is where genre becomes semi-important again, but I've seen people make new genres over the littlest things that is becomes extremely silly. I'm all for genres as a helpful, useful term for communication, but not for the rigorous defining of music.


All good points.

If/when I get more deeply into this kind of music - I'm still primarily exploring classical, with a bit of jazz and rock/pop/etc. tossed in here and there, and probably my next big excursion is going to be into Indian music - I will surely benefit from paying more attention to the labels.


----------



## Cnote11

Do get into Indian music. There is a distinct difference between the various Indian classical musics, so I think it is wise to pay some attention in the beginning, especially since they rely on forms so heavily. The music is absolutely beautiful. The labels don't matter once the music is on, however. Too often people want to evaluate the music based upon the label it takes, as it must conform to certain "specifications" that define that sort of music. As you noted, it is indeed a rubbish idea. I'm still exploring music myself! I have around 10,000 artists in my collection and growing, but I feel like I've only scratched the surface. There is never a day where I don't feel like I've struck oil and am being thrown head first into an entirely new wealth of music to explore in-depth. I make it my business to explore every genre in every country, and every genre for every country.


----------



## science




----------



## Cnote11

That album cover always reminds me of another one of my favorite albums by the hip-hop group The Foreign Exchange.










Both great albums that I've been thinking about listening to lately.


----------



## starthrower

Herbie's made a lot of great albums, but Speak Like A Child is in the top 3 or 4 for me. Unusual instrumentation, beautiful compositions, and fantastic piano solos!


----------



## samurai

Jimi Hendrix--*Electric Ladyland :trp:*


----------



## starthrower

One of these days I'll have to pick up the latest edition of Electric Ladyland. I have an ancient 80s edition that sounds like crap. I think they finally got it right after about five reissues.


----------



## samurai

I still have the original vinyl version packed away somewhere!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Weather Report--*Night Passage*


----------



## Cnote11

Sure has been a lot of Weather Report from you lately. Maybe, just maybe, Heavy Weather will get a spin from me tomorrow.


----------



## samurai

Yeah, I'm really into both Zawinul and Shorter, especially since Zawinul did a lot of work with two of my all-time favorites, Cannonball Adderly and Miles. And I just love the music Shorter puts out, whether with his own group or the Jazz Messengers of Art Blakey!


----------



## Cnote11

As much as I love the various line-ups for Jazz Messengers, my favorite lineup was the one that featured Benny Golson instead of Shorter, although I certainly loved that one. A Night In Tunisia, Africaine, etc are great, but Moanin' will always be my go to. I've never checked out Zawinul as a leader, but he did write that previously mentioned favorite track in "Take It or Leave It" from the Bitches Brew sessions, as well as Pharaoh's Dance on the actual disc, which is enough for me to care!


----------



## samurai

@ Cnote, Re: Zawinul,are you familiar with a tune of his called *74 Miles Away,* which he wrote and performed with Cannonball Adderly? IMHO, it is one of the most innovative and exciting jazz pieces ever penned. If you don't have it in your personal collection, I can track it down for you on *YouTube or Spotify. *


----------



## Cnote11

I'm not familiar with it, honestly. I don't own very much by Cannonball, only Somethin' Else, Mercy, Mercy, Mercy! Live at the Club, and a random Greatest Hits that came bundled with the previous disc mentioned, which happens to have Work Song on it, which is one of my favorites. I've always enjoyed Nat Adderley's playing a lot, which makes him my main draw to anything by Julian. That's why I find myself listening to Mercy, Mercy, Mercy, which also includes Zawinul on piano, a lot more than Somethin' Else, despite Miles playing on that one. 74 Miles Away sounds intriguing, and even features Nat on a song. That is enough to win me over for a listen.


----------



## Conor71

*Pavement: Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain*


----------



## Vesteralen

Had this LP for years and recently replaced it with the CD. Tracks 1 and 6 are eminently skippable, but the rest of it is great. Her weird soprano put her in a class outside both country and folk music of her time. This being her first album, her voice had more youthful power. In later years, that unique voice became ultra-quavery and a lot more of an acquired taste.


----------



## starthrower

I was on an Emmylou kick a few years back. I love her ballad singing. She's one of the few country artists in the mainstream that I can take seriously. So many of the others are manufactured by the Nashville music machine. I'm also a big fan of her mentor, the late Gram Parsons.


----------



## Vesteralen

Lesson #1 - How to lose all credibility on Talk Classical.

I'm just finishing listening to my Kris Allen Compilation CD from American Idol Season 9. I don't care. The guy was incredibly inventive musically and was one of the least karaoke performers the ultimate karaoke show ever had.

His piano quartet version of "Ain't No Sushine", busker-version of "She Works Hard for the Money", and solo acoustic take on "Heartless" are among the best things ever done on AI. 

(The show compilation disc is far more enjoyable for me than his first CD - way overproduced, as most A19 music is.)


----------



## science




----------



## Cnote11

You lose no credibility with me, Vesteralen.  If only TC knew some of the stuff I enjoyed.


----------



## Vesteralen

I purchased a new 10 CD set of early Dave Brubeck recordings at a Half-Price Books store. It's odd. Most of the tracks seem to have been released on regular albums, but they are presented chronologically in order of recording date and not according to the way they may have actually appeared on the albums. 

Anyway, I've been listening to the second CD in the set. It has complete performances of several standards like "You Are" and "The Trolley Song", but it also has what seems to be a rehearsal track of "The Trolley Song" with a bunch of starts and stops on it. Anyway, I like a lot of the early Brubeck material, so this is a nice way to fill in some of the gaps in my regular collection.


----------



## Cnote11

They tend to put them in chronological order for a lot of jazz box sets. I kind of hate it a lot.


----------



## norman bates

Vesteralen said:


> Anyway, I like a lot of the early Brubeck material


are you talking of his octet?


----------



## Vesteralen

norman bates said:


> are you talking of his octet?


The Octet music I've heard really seems to have the Darius Milhaud influence, but frankly, I find it hard to listen to for an extended period. I'm more into the college concerts from the early fifties.


----------



## samurai

@ CNote, In that song, Nat plays quite a prominent role with his riff; notice how towards the end of it he transforms the cornet's timbre and sound into something very Middle Eastern and exotic sounding. I've never understood how he achieved that effect, nor have I ever heard any other great trumpet player--including Miles and Lee Morgan--be able to achieve that magical and awesome effect.


----------



## Cnote11

Oops, I can't go back and edit now by I meant to say Nat on the album*, not song. I must say that song comes on STRONG at the beginning. It comes packing some serious weight. The thing with Nat is that he mainly played the cornet which allowed him to have mastery of it and to get completely different timbres than the trumpet. Sadly, with the rise of swing, when they wanted louder instruments, you lost a lot of cornet players. I think Nat was the best Jazz cornet player I've heard. There are some people who hold the opinion that Miles should have never played the trumpet, as they believe he is better suited to the cornet or the flugelhorn like he played on Miles Ahead (entirely), Sketches of Spain, Porgy and Bess, and possibly some other stuff I'm forgetting.. I definitely think Nat is entirely underrated and brought something different than everybody else. I don't see him get mentioned very often.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to one of my favorite non-classical cd's. The Moody Blues - To Our Children's Children's Children. Very much recommended.


----------



## Vesteralen

Emmylou's second album. This is the one where her "Hot Band" is starting to take shape - one of the best ensembles of its kind ever. Lots of classics on this disc. I like how the CDs always give a couple of bonus tracks, though I suspect the Cajun piece they included dates from several years after this album was originally recorded - either that or it was recorded after a long day. Her voice doesn't sound quite as young and strong on it.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^
She did a beautiful rendition of the Beatles classic!


----------



## Vesteralen

This was my first time to listen to the second Aldebert CD. Though nothing will ever equal the magic of "Carpe Deum" from his 3rd disc, this was a great CD - a bit more variety than the first and some pretty infectious pieces.


----------



## Vesteralen

starthrower said:


> ^^^^^^^
> She did a beautiful rendition of the Beatles classic!


I agree. Her versions of "For No One" from the first album and "Here, There & Everywhere" on this one are two of my favorite Beatles' covers (along with "Every Little Thing" by Yes).


----------



## starthrower

Emmylou's cover of Poncho and Lefty on the Luxury Liner album is another favorite. And the title track to Quarter Moon In A Ten Cent Town really sends me!

Actually, Easy From Now On is the name of the tune. The album title being a line in the lyric.


----------



## Vesteralen

starthrower said:


> Emmylou's cover of Poncho and Lefty on the Luxury Liner album is another favorite. And the title track to Quarter Moon In A Ten Cent Town really sends me!


Agree again. Those are standouts on their respective albums.

Hmmmm.....We must disagree on something.....I know! I love her duets with Faysioux Starling (Green Rolling Hills, Another Lonesome Morning). But, I'm getting ahead of myself.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not familiar with much of her work past 1980, with the exception of Cowgirl's Prayer. I was listening to a lot of Tony Rice in the 80s and 90s before he lost his voice. I love Larry Rice too. Rest his soul.


----------



## Vesteralen

starthrower said:


> I'm not familiar with much of her work past 1980, with the exception of Cowgirl's Prayer. I was listening to a lot of Tony Rice in the 80s and 90s before he lost his voice. I love Larry Rice too. Rest his soul.


"Green Rolling Hills" is actually on the same album as "Quarter Moon" (1978). "Another Lonesome Morning" is on the unjustly neglected "Cimarron" album from 1981 (so you probably aren't familiar with that one).


----------



## starthrower

No, I haven't heard Cimarron.


----------



## Vesteralen

I bought this and two other Keren Ann discs on the strength of the one song "Jardin d'hiver" that is on this disc. I originally heard it on a Putumayo compilation disc.

Much of her music sounds the same (very undersung), though her first album was all English and the second all French. Nothing unlistenable, and each disc seems to have two or three outstanding tracks.


----------



## Argus

Trust - Trst










Decent album, terrible cover.


----------



## jhar26

First solo album (1973) from the vocals/keyboard guy from the Allman Brothers Band.


----------



## Cnote11

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 4088
> 
> 
> I bought this and two other Keren Ann discs on the strength of the one song "Jardin d'hiver" that is on this disc. I originally heard it on a Putumayo compilation disc.
> 
> Much of her music sounds the same (very undersung), though her first album was all English and the second all French. Nothing unlistenable, and each disc seems to have two or three outstanding tracks.


I'm very much a fan of the album "Nolita". It reminds me of a lovely time when I would curl up with that album and read The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov day after day. This was a very cozy and joyous experience for me one lovely late-June of summers past.


----------



## Cnote11

This is a project of various principal players in various orchestras (Berlin, Philly, etc.) playing together. Quite lovely.


----------



## Vesteralen

Cnote11 said:


> I'm very much a fan of the album "Nolita". It reminds me of a lovely time when I would curl up with that album and read The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov day after day. This was a very cozy and joyous experience for me one lovely late-June of summers past.


Haven't gotten to that one yet...I tend to listen to artist's works chronologically when I can (part of my OCD). So, it's coming up eventually. 

At any rate, it's nice to know other people on this site have some mutual listening experiences outside of classical.


----------



## Vesteralen

Cnote11 said:


> This is a project of various principal players in various orchestras (Berlin, Philly, etc.) playing together. Quite lovely.


Tell me more. What kind of music is it?


----------



## Vesteralen

One of my favorite Putumayo discs is "Quebec", and it's from that that I got interested in Annie Villeneuve. Unfortunately, the song on the Putumayo disc, "Un Homme", was not typical of the whole CD from which it came. This disc has a very "pop" feel to it, though it has the decided advantage of not being quite as synthetic-sounding as many of it's stateside relatives.


----------



## Vesteralen

"Albanian Lullabye" may not be to the average listener's taste, but this is very 'authentic' sounding music (whatever that means). If you don't mind a little wailing and cackling from time to time, go for it. It's actually pretty intriguing stuff.

(Of course, I don't know what any of this music is actually about. One of the joys of listening to music in a language you don't understand is that the lyrics don't get in the way.)


----------



## Cnote11

Vesteralen said:


> Haven't gotten to that one yet...I tend to listen to artist's works chronologically when I can (part of my OCD). So, it's coming up eventually.
> 
> At any rate, it's nice to know other people on this site have some mutual listening experiences outside of classical.


Well, I really do love French pop music. I enjoy Benjamin Biolay produced music as well, of which Keren Ann's first three albums are. Nolita was the first one she did without him and just happens to be my favorite. It feels darker and more understated to me for the most part, with a more drifting, dreamy and sparse tone, than her first few albums.

As for Mico Nonet, it is what I term "chamber ambient" because I don't have a better term for it! "Mico Nonet blends an ambient minimalist layer of vintage analog synthesizers with cello, viola, oboe and french horn improvised by members of the Philadelphia Orchestra and the Berlin Philharmonic."

I guess you'd just have to hear it:


----------



## Cnote11

Albums I've been listening to:








Peter Broderick's Float








Benoît Pioulard - Précis 
Currently:








Nolita by Keren Ann


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Emilio Pericoli : Al di là


----------



## Vesteralen

Nice. Amazing to hear so many signature pieces (or versions of them) on his very first CD.


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

*The Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Jazz Impressions of Eurasia
*Weather Report--*This Is Jazz # 10*


----------



## Philip

Noctourniquet by The Mars Volta


----------



## Cnote11

Was that any good, Philip?


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> Was that any good, Philip?


Oh yes....


----------



## Vesteralen

The singer Lena Horne called "the mother of us all". Few singers have been able to display so much personality in just the medium of recording alone.


----------



## Vesteralen

Hands down, the best APP album - a true concept album. A couple of tracks sound a bit dated now, but I love it anyway.


----------



## Cnote11

Hmmm, I've never giving APP a shot. I've always thought about doing so...










Meet Me In St. Louis - Variations on Swing

Post-Hardcore with a billion time signature changes


----------



## ksargent

1969 classic which was the first appearance of "The Creator has a Master Plan."


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Spinning this on the turntable right now. It's my favorite track on the album as of right now I think. It's just such a diverse track.


----------



## Cnote11

Naked City's Radio


----------



## Cnote11

I'm not exactly sure what the terms here so instead of posting the album cover I'll just say that I'm listening to Pig Destroyer's Terrifyer


----------



## Cnote11

Cryptopsy's None So Vile. Guess I'm in a rougher mood tonight.


----------



## Cnote11

I've queued up a release by a relatively obscure artist named Cistern with his debut EP "Door Opener". I can relate to that title, as I find myself opening doors for a lot of people in public. Only this time, I've no idea where the door is being opened to.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Robin Trower--*John Peel Session {5th March 1974} and Bridge of Sighs*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> I've queued up a release by a relatively obscure artist named Cistern with his debut EP "Door Opener". I can relate to that title, as I find myself opening doors for a lot of people in public. Only this time, I've no idea where the door is being opened to.


Perhaps the door to one's own mind?

Hopefully it doesn't conjure up images of "the day in the life of a chauffeur" or something to that effect.






I know Opeth is a bit of hit and miss for some people, but I've always found their music to be incredibly moving. Especially their older work.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm a fan of Opeth myself, so you have no arguments from me. Also, I did get a bit of a chauffeur vibe while listening.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> I'm a fan of Opeth myself, so you have no arguments from me. Also, I did get a bit of a chauffeur vibe while listening.


Haha oh god.

That's great though, do you have a favorite album? I've been listening strictly to their old stuff lately. Particularly the first two.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Love me some doom.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

One of the only 4 or 5 hip-hop albums I like.


----------



## ksargent

You may have to be over 50 to fully appreciate this, but - a masterful performance.


----------



## Cnote11

iforgotmypassword - Probably Blackwater Park actually

ksargent - I can fully appreciate it and I'm only 22!

regressivetransphobe - If you were going to pick only 4 or 5 you definitely made a great choice with that one. What are your other ones?


----------



## Cnote11

I'm going a light as light can be this morning and listening to East Asian pop! Now excuse me while I go have tea parties with my nieces.


----------



## Cnote11

Now onwards to this. Great jazz fusion. One of the best pianists out now.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Not the exact track,but a track from the album that I'm listening to.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm just finishing up the Nils Frahm and Olafur Arnalds live show streaming right now on USTREAM. This is the last song and it has been a beautiful concert. Especially when they play four-hands.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Wayne Shorter--*The Soothsayer
*Procul Harum--*Grand Hotel*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Cnote11

Rachel Grimes from the chamber group Rachel's solo outing, "Book of Leaves".


----------



## Meaghan

My roommate!
http://danmccormick.bandcamp.com/track/dont-tread-on-me
I am fond of his voice.


----------



## Cnote11

I downloaded that.

I'm listening to Thelonious Monk's Straight No Chaser. He was a great composer.


----------



## Meaghan

Cnote11 said:


> I downloaded that.


You mean Dan? (If so, good. I like promoting my friends.  And I like living with a singer-songwriter-guitarist who does stuff like this in our living room all the time.)


----------



## Cnote11

Yes, I do mean Dan!


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Greatest Hits*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## misterjones

I found the compositions rather dull and I can't say I've liked anything Shelly Manne has done (as a leader or sideman).


----------



## Cnote11

dun dun dun Point of Departure is FANTASTIC!










Was giving this a little spin. Very fitting for the weather.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Stone Temple Pilots Radio on last.fm. Creep is being played right now.


----------



## Conor71

*Gerry Mulligan & Chet Baker: Carnegie Hall Concert*


----------



## Cnote11

Solo post-bop piano mixed with some classical and ragtime/blues influence. She's such a fantastic pianist. Injects some humor in there along with her great technical feats on this one. I enjoy how she take a different approach on every album.


----------



## neoshredder

So Melodic.


----------



## Cnote11

This here... is Bobby Timmons


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to "atmospheric" radio on last.fm. Quite interesting sounds here.


----------



## Cnote11

What exactly is on "atmospheric" radio?


----------



## Cnote11

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


----------



## Cnote11

Saritote II by Taku Sugimoto & Moe Kamura


----------



## neoshredder

Cnote11 said:


> What exactly is on "atmospheric" radio?


These are all custom radio stations based on what people tag as atmospheric or any name you can think of basically. The artist radio station are based on artists similar to the name you picked but tagged stations are based on what people tag. Thus, it is a mixed package. You can skip as many tracks as you want which is a useful thing to find a song that really fits that tag.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


After seeing this I might have to pull out my copy and give it a spin.

Anyways this is what I'm listening to:


----------



## Cnote11

neoshredder said:


> These are all custom radio stations based on what people tag as atmospheric or any name you can think of basically. The artist radio station are based on artists similar to the name you picked but tagged stations are based on what people tag. Thus, it is a mixed package. You can skip as many tracks as you want which is a useful thing to find a song that really fits that tag.


I realise that  I'm just wondering what you liked from it.

@iforgotmypassword: you should do it! Crank it up loud 

Also, Lightning Bolt is ace! Music to run around to for sure. Haven't listened to them in awhile. Maybe I'll put it on my list of things to listen to in the next coming days.


----------



## Cnote11

I just finished listening to Lana Del Rey's Born to Die and am currently listening to this:










School of Seven Bells


----------



## norman bates

starthrower said:


>


i love andrew hill's music.
















i don't know how many times i've listened to these two albums too.


----------



## Moira

Today I'm listening to Tina Turner stuff. I'm going to a tribute show tonight and need to refresh my memory on exactly how the Queen of Rock 'n Roll sounds. My favourite is "Private Dancer" ever since I saw the most thought provoking and moving contemporary dance piece about 'exotic' dancers ('Fake Skies' was the title of the piece) in which this number featured.


----------



## Crudblud

Guitar Slim - The Things That I Used to Do

The one from 1996, and incidentally the fourth or fifth Guitar Slim compilation to use this title. They're not reissues either.


----------



## Cnote11

Last night I listened to Dove's Kingdom of Rust and then proceeded to queue a whole bunch of loud and fast rock tracks and blasted my ears out until 2 o'clock in the morning. Then I listened to this










Aspidistrafly's I Hold A Wish For You

Now that I'm awake, I am listening to this










Jacaszek's Glmmer


----------



## starthrower

norman bates said:


> i love andrew hill's music.


I've had a tough time getting into some of his albums including Pax, Change, and Compulsion. I like Dance With Death, Passing Ships, and Black Fire.

My favorite music is on the Mosaic Select 3-CD set. I enjoy this music more than any of the Blue note releases.
It features a wide range of styles and personnel including Bennie Maupin, Sam Rivers, Ron Carter, and several great drummers.


----------



## Cnote11

Listened to Liturgy's Aesthethica. Listened to Mirah's The Old Day Feeling. Now I'm currently listening to this:










dälek's Gutter Tactics


----------



## jhar26

Grunge/hard rock classic.


----------



## jhar26

Pop classic.


----------



## neoshredder

Cnote11 said:


> I realise that  I'm just wondering what you liked from it.
> 
> @iforgotmypassword: you should do it! Crank it up loud
> 
> Also, Lightning Bolt is ace! Music to run around to for sure. Haven't listened to them in awhile. Maybe I'll put it on my list of things to listen to in the next coming days.


I didn't listen to it that long. But I liked Yndi Halda.


----------



## kv466

Every Car You Chase - Police/Snow Patrol


----------



## Cnote11

neoshredder said:


> I didn't listen to it that long. But I liked Yndi Halda.


Yndi Halda is great! This is my favorite by them. Especially for the lovely violin phrase starting at 8:25. The post-rock world has patiently been waiting for the follow up to their debut for 6 years.


----------



## Cnote11

kv466 said:


> Every Car You Chase - Police/Snow Patrol


 That sounds like one strange mash-up.


----------



## Cnote11

Listened to some "Ethereal Wave", let's just say Dream Pop, and some J-Pop


----------



## Cnote11

Things I listened to today: the dalek album again, DJ Muggs and Sick Jacken's The Legend of the Mask and the Assassin, and SNSD's The Boys

currently listening to this










Don Caballero's American Don. Something fans of Steve Reich and his electric counterpoint would enjoy. The guitar playing also gets compared to King Crimson/Fripp often.


----------



## Cnote11

Battles - Mirrored

This band features Ian Williams from Don Caballero, as well as the jazz musician Anthony Braxton's son.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Squeeze--*Argy Bargy. *I had really quite forgotten what a great group this is; this is one fantastic album!


----------



## Cnote11

What Burns Never Returns by Don Caballero


----------



## Cnote11

Just finished Sky Larkin's The Golden Spike


----------



## Conor71

*Hank Mobley: Soul Station*

Listened to this one a few times this week - great album!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Things I listened to today: the dalek album again, DJ Muggs and Sick Jacken's The Legend of the Mask and the Assassin, and SNSD's The Boys
> 
> currently listening to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Caballero's American Don. Something fans of Steve Reich and his electric counterpoint would enjoy. The guitar playing also gets compared to King Crimson/Fripp often.


I found out about Don Caballero from the guitarist of one of our only decent local bands "The Kickass". They only play once or twice a year now, but when they do it's always a kickass show... pun partially intended.






Sadly this place no longer exists and the music scene is dying more and more each year. We're pretty much down to one decent venue in the whole area and this is a college town dammit!


----------



## Cnote11

Lol at the people trying to mosh near the end. Not bad stuff. Much better than anything we have locally, that is for sure.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Lol at the people trying to mosh near the end. Not bad stuff. Much better than anything we have locally, that is for sure.


Yeah, honestly that was a poor representation of them. They're a pretty great band. I posted a video of them on the Obscure music thread of when they did a bass/synth-guitar duo and I think that exemplifies their abilities a little better.


----------



## Cnote11

I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## science

They got so much things to say right now!


----------



## Cnote11

There Will Be Fireworks


----------



## science

Reliving my youth with "The Downward Spiral." It's as good as ever.


----------



## Moira

Some South African/African folk music. 

The dominant instrument apart from the voices is an accordian (not a piano accordian, but a squash box). 

The particular song playing now is one I learned from my father and translates to "Children, don't dirty the water, the old people have to drink it". `Even as a child I thought the lyrics were stupid.


----------



## Cnote11

Françoise Hardy - Mon amie la rose


----------



## Cnote11

and this one too. Tous les garcons et les filles!


----------



## Cnote11

Samurai, I know you're a big jazz fan but I'm not sure where you stand on jazz guitar. If you enjoy it at all I suggest you check out this album. I've only had it for a few months but I absolutely love it. He's a fantastic player and it isn't like you can go wrong with Monk compositions. Recommend all around for the jazz lovers on this board.


----------



## Cnote11

Carla Bley - Social Studies


----------



## samurai

@ CNote, I'm really not a fan of guitar, organ or clarinet in the type of jazz I tend to like {be-bop}, but I love Monk and so will check disc you posted on *Spotify; *Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Sixth Sense*


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> @ CNote, I'm really not a fan of guitar, organ or clarinet in the type of jazz I tend to like {be-bop}, but I love Monk and so will check disc you posted on *Spotify; *Thanks for the heads up on this!


Yeah, I wasn't always that big of a jazz guitar fan. It grows with me over the years to the point that I enjoy it a lot, but now that I play guitar and am attempting to play jazz, I find that I love it more than ever. I've come to rank many guitarists as my favorite jazzmen, like Wes Montgomery, Kenny Burrrell, George Benson, and Bill Frisell. I also personally enjoy the organ, of which George Benson plays with on a few of his bop albums, and the clarinet, as I'm a huge Eric Dolphy fan. Flute is great as well.


----------



## Cnote11

Oh yes, and Django Reinhardt.


----------



## Cnote11

Peter Broderick's Float and bed. It is 4:23 in the morning and I have to be up in a few hours...


----------



## Moira

samurai said:


> @ CNote, I'm really not a fan of guitar, organ or clarinet in the type of jazz I tend to like {be-bop}, but I love Monk and so will check disc you posted on *Spotify; *Thanks for the heads up on this!


I'm quite fond of Charlie Christian on electric guitar.

I don't know much about jazz at all, though. Certainly not enough to determine styles and genres.


----------



## ksargent

Concidentally, I stopped in to share this and I find the discussion is on jazz guitar. I first came across Emily when she had her excellent column in Guitar Player back in the 80's. She died way too young (at 32), but she was and is one of the greats.


----------



## Moira

Emily Remler is wonderful. 

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Zauberberg




----------



## Cnote11

Curb soundtrack. One of my fav shows.


----------



## pierrot

This is so beautiful:


----------



## pierrot

This is so beautiful:


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

*Hank Mobley--*Soul Station *{Thanks, Conor!}.


----------



## Cnote11

Samurai, do you happen to like J.J. Johnson?


----------



## samurai

CNote, I am really not that familiar with his work; I believe he is a trombonist, no? I can check him out on *Spotify or YouTube.*


----------



## Cnote11

He is a trombonist yes, and I'm not sure how you feel about the instrument, but The Eminent Jay Jay Johnson Volume 2 is widely considered a bop classic. The reason I'm bringing it up is because it features Hank Mobley as the saxophone player (on the second half of the disc tracks 7-15), so if you happen to like his playing I think you'd enjoy that disc. Charles Mingus, Wynton Kelly, Paul Chambers, Kenny Clarke, and Horace Silver also feature on that disc. There is also a disc called "Tenor Conclave" that features Mobley, Coltrane, Al Cohn, and Zoot Sims all playing together. So if you're interested in more Mobley, I suggest checking these out.

If you end up checking out that J.J. disc, here is more info about who plays on which songs, as it is combined of two separate dates.

http://www.bluenote.com/ArtistDiscography.aspx?ArtistId=903777&UPCCode=724353214425


----------



## jhar26

Very beautiful cool jazz. Sometimes sounds a bit like a movie soundtrack, but that's not meant to be a criticism. Great!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just got this in the mail today. I would post it in the obscure music section... but I can't find it anywhere online. I might try again though because it's great.


----------



## samurai

@CNote, Thanks so much for that 411 on J.J. Johnson; I intend to look on *Spotify* for *Tenor Conclave.*


----------



## samurai

ELP--*Brain Salad Surgery; *still the bomb some 39 years after it was originally recorded!


----------



## starthrower

Here you go, Samurai!


----------



## Cnote11

Nils Frahm - Felt









This Will Destroy You - Young Mountain









Explosions In The Sky - All Of a Sudden I Miss Everyone


----------



## samurai

@ StarThrower, Thanks so much for that ELP link; I have seen it and it is great. Lately, I can't seem to get me enough of ELP and Procol Harum. Thanks Again!


----------



## starthrower

There are a couple more parts to that rehearsal footage. Just type in Emerson Lake & Palmer rehearsal on YouTube.


----------



## samurai

StarThrower, Absolutely!


----------



## Cnote11

Jazz Contemporaries - Reasons in Tonality

There isn't very much information about this one out on the internet. Seems to be quite the under-the-radar release.

"One of the greatest Strata East albums, and one of the few albums ever by Keno Duke (and all of them are great). Duke leads a crack group of soul jazz players, featuring Clifford Jordan and George Coleman on tenor, plus Julius Watkins on French horn, and Harold Mabern on piano, who is in excellent excellent form, and who really drives the whole thing with beautiful crashing chords. Two extended tracks, both of them over 20 minutes in length"


----------



## Cnote11

Clark Terry - In Orbit

Features a great lineup of Terry, Thelonious Monk, Sam Jones, and Philly Joe Jones


----------



## samurai

@ CNote, That Clark Terry joint with Monk really looks sweet! I shall be checking it out ASAP on *Spotify. *Thanks so much for posting it. What did you think of it after listening to it?


----------



## Cnote11

Well, I'm currently in the midst of listening. It isn't my first go around with it, however. It is the first record Terry played Flugelhorn, as well as the only Riverside sideman date Monk played. I am of the opinion that Monk did not play enough sideman dates. It really was a rarity, only eight of them! Not hard to collect them all. My opinion on this disc is that is is very solid, but not extraordinary. It features a very nice Monk composition in "Let's Cool One" which is heavy on the Monk and has a nice drum solo for Philly. Monk gets some nice playing time on this disc. You'd almost be fooled into thinking it was his album. Quite the laid back and light affair all around. Largely to do with the flugelhorn playing, which is just very mellow. It isn't a Brilliant Corners Part 2 with Terry and Monk or anything, and it is before my favorite Monk period, but still a nice disc to have in the collection. The rhythm section does a great job on this disc and Philly gets several chances to strut his stuff.


----------



## Cnote11

I feel like I'm selling it short. It really is a nice album that I would recommend. I feel like I'd take several Monk albums over this by far though.


----------



## samurai

Got you, C. I'm definitely going to give it a listen, then.


----------



## Cnote11

Well I do hope you enjoy it. Sometimes it can be those discs that fly just below the surface in player's discographies that end up being the real gems to your ears.


----------



## Cnote11

Listening to this. 200 Years. Nice folky disc.










This to go into bed with. The Tired Sounds of Stars of the Lid. I wanted to hear some strings instead of piano tonight. It is 1:41 AM and I am back to school today. I have a two large essays to do this week and a big test today. I feel like I am prepared to do well. The only draw back is having to wake up in 6 hours! Goodnight Samurai and TC.


----------



## Sonata

Alive in Chains: black gives way to blue


----------



## samurai

ELP--*Tarkus. *Still magnificent after all these many years!


----------



## kv466




----------



## Cnote11

Alex Turner - Submarine










Sky Architects - The Reflection


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

*McCoy Tyner--*Monk's Dream*


----------



## Cnote11

Samurai, what are your thoughts on players like Cecil Taylor, Sun Ra, Anthony Braxton, Andrew Hill, Archie Shepp, Albert Ayler, Pharoah Sanders, Art Ensemble of Chicago, David Murray, Wadada Leo Smith, and the bunch?


----------



## samurai

CNote, Although I am not familiar with all of the names mentioned by you, some of them {probably Sun Ra, Sanders and Shepp} are just a little too "out there" on the fringes of free jazz for my pea sized brain to follow. However, I seem to recall hearing a little of Andrew Hill, and remember liking him. I shall have to listen to him more on* Spotify. *What's your overall take on them?


----------



## Cnote11

I love free jazz, so I have nothing but positive things to say about all of them. Sometimes I wonder if it is me "getting it" or is it that I just like noise  I feel that my predisposition to liking chaotic or disjointed things allows me to connect to easier. If I were to suggest one off that list for people who aren't into that kind of stuff it would definitely be Andrew Hill.






Also, I feel like you shouldn't be too quick to dismiss Sun Ra. It seems like most people have this perception of him being far out there, but not all of his stuff is like that. He has a huge discography after all. Check this song out and tell me if this is what you think of when you hear the name Sun Ra.






David Murray is fantastic and doesn't get the attention he deserves from the jazz community at-large, but he gets his due from the critics. Have you ever heard of the trumpeter Olu Dara? He played with David Murray and they made quite the solid duo.


----------



## samurai

@ CNote, Thanks for that Sun Ra link; I will listen to it and get back to you. As for the trumpeter you cited, I have heard neither of him nor David Murray.


----------



## Cnote11

Shame! I really hope you do check out the Sun Ra video though. I feel like people are only aware of Sun Ra from the 60s on, when he started diving hard into drugs and took the space, spiritual, Egyptian stuff to the extreme. Sun Ra was an extremely talented musician and was very diverse. It is a shame it is overshadowed by this conception of him and his music. I personally love all his "out there" stuff, but I feel there is a lot of other stuff in his discography that can appeal to everybody.










Linking you to the above song has caused me to put this album on. Perhaps you've stumbled into threads where I've constantly recommended this. It is one of my favorite jazz albums and my favorite of Sun Ra. There is a song on here though, called "Ancient Aiethopia", that explores the percussive interest of Sun Ra that was to become the center of some of his early 60s albums, along with some flute playing for the first four minutes, followed by some lovely trumpet, then more percussion and a bit of chant-singing while the bass plays a repeating figure underneath for about a minute as it builds towards its climax. That is about as far out as it gets.


----------



## samurai

@ CNote, That is definitely not a piece I would have previously associated with the name Sun Ra. I enjoyed its melodic development and flow very much. Is Dara the trumpet player in this and if David Murray is also in this, what instrument is he on? All I can say is, if this is "free jazz" then sign me up. Or does this work represent an earlier phase of Sun Ra's before he "evolved" further?
C, I'll check out the album you just posted above on* Spotify *in a day or so. I better watch it, next you are going to convert me into a Pharoah Sanders fan as well!


----------



## Cnote11

No, no. David Murray and Olu Dara were never part of Sun Ra's Arkestra or anything like that. The David Murray bit at the end of my post was just a random rambling of mine. David Murray was a tenor saxophone player who got some hype when he came out in the 70s. He was only 21 when he made his first recording and was out on the circuit. He raised a lot of eyebrows back then. He came out with a very mature style that was quite different than what most tenors were playing at the time. I believe he ended up winning a grammy and being named artist of the year and decade by various publications, but despite all of this, and his prolific recording output, he never became one of the "well known names". 

Also, this definitely isn't free jazz. As I said, Sun Ra was quite diverse and his discography is distinctively split into "periods". This is part of his "Chicago Period" and is one of the last albums of his 50s output. After this disc he starts to get a little more experimental on every album, taking off completely sometime in the mid-to-late-60s, but still not featuring that pure cacophony a lot of people associate Sun Ra with. The same can be said for a lot of free jazz musicians and their discographies. A lot of them were rooted in bop after all.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm afraid it is that time to go to sleep once again. Another early morning and long day awaits.

I'm heading to sleep with this slice of "tango nuevo jazz".

mama!milk's Fragrance Notes










Followed by the second disc of the Stars of the Lid disc from last night.


----------



## norman bates

Cnote11 said:


> There is a song on here though, called "Ancient Aiethopia", that explores the percussive interest of Sun Ra that was to become the center of some of his early 60s albums, along with some flute playing for the first four minutes, followed by some lovely trumpet, then more percussion and a bit of chant-singing while the bass plays a repeating figure underneath for about a minute as it builds towards its climax. That is about as far out as it gets.


my favorite track on that album (and though i've not great knowledge of theory and i can be wrong i think it's one of the first examples of modal jazz)


----------



## Cnote11

norman bates said:


> my favorite track on that album (and though i've not great knowledge of theory and i can be wrong i think it's one of the first examples of modal jazz)


Indeed! Sun Ra pioneered the idea of modal jazz. Miles was hot on his tracks though!

In general, Sun Ra and Miles both read a lot of theory and were greatly influenced by the classical of their time. It doesn't surprise me that they were two of the players to make innovations throughout their whole careers.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Spinning this Lp right now.


----------



## aphyrodite

Indie music. I'm obsessed with the genre lately.


----------



## Crudblud

Child Pornography - The Beatles

How's that for being provocative?


----------



## sheffmark

Buzzcocks - Another Music In A Different Kitchen


----------



## samurai

The Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Time Further Out*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Clark Terry and Thelonious Monk--*In Orbit*


----------



## starthrower

Chicago VII 

Their last great double album.


----------



## science

I have never identified more closely with an album than this. If my soul spontaneously produced lyrics and music, this is what it would be like.


----------



## Sonata

Lacuna Coil: Dark Adrenaline. 
Within Temptation: Heart of Everything
Delaine: April Rain.

Excellent albums, all three.


----------



## Cnote11

aphyrodite said:


> Indie music. I'm obsessed with the genre lately.


Like what?


----------



## Cnote11

Ulcerate - Everything is Fire

Great album. Anybody who likes extreme metal would do well to listen to it.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*McCoy Tyner--*Sama Layuca*


----------



## Cnote11

Delfonics - La La Means I Love You


----------



## Mesa

A rollocking mish mash of electronics and funk, from the greatest mind in dance music.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*coltrane plays the blues and trane's blues*


----------



## Conor71

*John Coltrane: Blue Train*


----------



## Conor71

*Mogwai: The Hawk Is Howling*

Some Post-Rock: Playing the Mogwai for a first listen followed up by the Sigur Ros Album.


----------



## sheffmark

One of my all-time favourite albums.
The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society


----------



## Cnote11

That is one of my favorites too. The Kinks had a few albums that were just so great. My top three being Arthur, Village Green, and Lola Versus Powerman. What a run! I'll take Ray Davies writing over Lennon and McCartney's. Kinks were much better than The Who and The Rolling Stones, in my opinion.


----------



## sheffmark

Thanks Cnote11!
Ray Davies is my all-time songwriting hero.
Second to none in my opinion.
Arthur and Lola Versus Powerman are brilliant too and i also love Schoolboys In Disgrace and Misfits too.
Glad you like them too!


----------



## Cnote11

Listened to Sky Larkin's Golden Spike, The Vaccines, and Youthmovies today.










This is such a good album. The Sky Larkin one is one of my favorite rock albums as well.

Currently having a good round of This Town Needs Guns.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Wayne Shorter--*Atlantis*


----------



## rojo

This has got to stop.






"...and when that flag blows.. there'll be no more wars..."


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*McCoy Tyner--*Atlantis. *I found this album to be far more melodic and varied than Shorter's cd of the same name; in many ways it is reminiscent of Tyner's album called *Trident, *of which I am also very fond.


----------



## pasido

The Velvet Underground Live 1969. Most awesome band ever.


----------



## sheffmark

One album i never get tired of hearing.
David Bowie - The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars


----------



## starthrower

Listening to my B&N bargain bin purchases:


----------



## Cnote11

Don Cab's American Don, The Weeknd House of Balloons, Nils Frahm's Felt, Mighty Clouds S/T, Madvillain's Madvillainy, DJ Muggs et Sick Jacken's Mask et l'assassin, Kyarypamyupamyu's moshi moshi harajuku, 4minute's Volume Up, Meg Passport/Paris, DangerDoom's Mouse and the Mask, Elzhi's Elmatic.

That was non-classical my listening for the day.


----------



## PetrB

James Booker's stunning musicianship, "On the Sunny Side Of The Street."


----------



## norman bates

PetrB said:


> James Booker's stunning musicianship, "On the Sunny Side Of The Street."


thank you, i had never heard of him before.
have you any album to suggest?


----------



## sheffmark

I love Scott Walker's early solo albums.
This album in my opinion is one of the greatest ever made.
Scott Walker - Scott 3


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*Search For The New Land*


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

The first side of the LP is an eastern, sometimes almost gypsy-esque steel string piece in the vein of John Fahey, ending in an electronic drone.

The second side is a piece in a similar style, but accompanied by a small acoustic ensemble.


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

*Sun Ra Arkestra--*Reflections In Blue
*Squeeze--*Argy Bargy*


----------



## Mesa

<3


----------



## Cnote11

Took a beautiful walk to the library and out and about while listening to this.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*Coltrane*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Squeeze--*Spot the Difference*


----------



## Cnote11

I certainly have listened to a lot of stuff in the last few days. More Nils Frahm, 씨스타, a bunch of Mogwai, Autumn In Hiroshima, Alex Turner, Explosions in the Sky, The Vaccines, Olafur Arnalds, Arctic Monkeys, Meg, and a bunch of other stuff. Not to mention a boat load of Philip Glass. That doesn't belong in this thread though. Essay writing calls for non-stop musical onslaught.


----------



## Cnote11

Explosions in the Sky - All of a Sudden I Miss Everyone


----------



## Cnote11

Explosion in the Sky - Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Die, Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Live Forever


----------



## Cnote11

Explosions in the Sky - The Earth Is Not a Cold Dead Place


----------



## Cnote11

Explosions in the Sky - Take Care, Take Care, Take Care


----------



## starthrower

I've been listening to this Chicago tune several times.


----------



## science




----------



## sheffmark

science said:


>


Excellent choice!!:tiphat:


----------



## Cnote11

Portal - Outre'










Nils Frahm - Wintermusik










Arctic Monkeys - Suck it and See










Hiromi - Place to Be


----------



## Cnote11

Hiromi - Time Control










Oscar Peterson Plus One Clark Terry


----------



## Conor71

*Loop: Heavens End*

Disc 2 of the extended version of this Album


----------



## Cnote11

Loop is great, but Spacemen 3 are better.










Went on a walk and listened to this again.


----------



## Cnote11

Also this:










My Maudlin Career by Camera Obscura


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Vaneyes

Royal Teens and "Short Shorts".


----------



## wolf

None of it can compare with the least interesting of the works of Mozart....or Ravel...orBeethoven...or whatever...nor is it highbrow 'rock'. But the melodies and the tests are very nice.


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## Conor71

Cnote11 said:


> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Maudlin Career by Camera Obscura


You have been listening to some great stuff Cnote! - I highly approve the Explosions In The Sky and Camera Obscura.
Im glad someone else on the forum likes Loop! - I am also a big Spacemen 3 fan!


----------



## Cnote11

I'm a huge Spaceman 3 fan. Spiritualized is coming to town next month but I won't be able to attend the show, sadly. I did see Explosions in the Sky and that was a fantastic night.

For now, it is more MINGUS MINGUS MINGUS MINGUS MINGUS. One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Conor71

*Explosions In The Sky: All Of A Sudden I Miss Everyone/Take Care, Take Care, Take Care*


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to these back-to-back.


----------



## Conor71

neoshredder said:


> Listening to these back-to-back.


I have these 2 as well - great Bands!. I think my favourite Album from Mercury Rev is Yerself Is Steam


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, two more great bands indeed! Currently listening to this

Elmore James - Blues After Hours


----------



## Conor71

*Cannonball Adderley: Somethin' Else*

Listening to the Cannonball Adderley Disc (a good one!) followed up by the Romantic Warrior Disc which I am mostly unfamiliar with


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, As always, nice grouping; you really do have exquisite taste in your jazz selections!


----------



## Cnote11

Currently listening to this:










Gang Starr - The Ownerz

Other stuff I've been listening to: Madvillainy, Dangerdoom, Ben Woods, Wildchild, Organized Konfusion, Arctic Monkeys, Cults, Fennesz, Weakling, and Vektor.


----------



## Cnote11

Shinsight Trio - Shallow Nights Blurry Moon

Can't believe I missed this. Better late than never.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Procol Harum--*Grand Hotel :clap:*


----------



## starthrower

Coincidentally, I've been listening to this set in the car all week.


----------



## samurai

@ Starthrower, Very, very nice indeed! I simply have to get a hold of *Broken Barricades *on cd.


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> @ Conor71, As always, nice grouping; you really do have exquisite taste in your jazz selections!


Thanks mate thats very kind of you to say  - I can't take all the credit for my Jazz collection as they are part of a few box-sets I own and I probably would'nt have been cluey enough to choose them myself!


----------



## starthrower

Chick Corea-My Spanish Heart


----------



## Cnote11

Family Music by YMCK


----------



## Cnote11

Giving another spin to the great American Don by Don Caballero.


----------



## Cnote11

Ghosts and Vodka - Addicts and Drunks


----------



## Cnote11

Pele - Elephant


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Tangerine Dream--*The Private Music Of Tangerine Dream *{is this genre considered *"Ambient"* music and/or "*New Age*" rock or something else entirely? }


----------



## Cnote11

It is electronic music, samurai. Sort of draws from a few genres and helped influence later ones. No real stringent genre for Tangerine Dream in retrospect when comparing to the sounds of those genres now.

Currently listening to this for the first time


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*McCoy Tyner Trio--*Inception/Reaching Fourth*


----------



## Cnote11

That was absolutely fantastic... Now I will turn on Float by Peter Broderick and float to sleep.


----------



## Conor71

*Butthole Surfers: Psychic, Powerless, Another Mans Sac../Rembrandt Pussyhorse*

Listening to these 2 amusing Punk records from the 80's


----------



## Cnote11

Introducing... Ruben Gonzalez. Some lovely Afro-Cuban Jazz.


----------



## Cnote11

James Carr - You Got My Mind Messed Up


----------



## Cnote11

Fania All-Stars - Live at the Cheetah, Vol. 1

Yup, this is some great Salsa


----------



## PetrB

_Piano, Cello, glitches… and a lot of other studio produced manipulations with electronic toys._

*Nils Frahm & Anne Müller:*
Journey For A Traveller




Seven Fingers




Let me kay Be C




Duktus




Show your teeth





_'Cello and pedal gear, delay, etc. musicians:_
*Peter Gregson:*
*Music:*
Spin 




Orb




Tu Non Mi Perderai Mai




Soundscapes 




*Talk, lecture*
"Playing for Time + Restaurants"





_Julia Kent: 'Cello, multi-tracked pieces, others w/ pedal loops; some 'live,' with pedal devices, delay…_
Arlanda




Idlewild




Schipol




Overlook




A Spire




Missed




Tempelhoff ['Live']





*Other:*
_Julia Wolff - composer_
Big, Beautiful, Dark and Scary: 
for clarinet, piano, electric guitar, cello, double bass and percussion (2002)


----------



## samurai

Cnote11 said:


> Introducing... Ruben Gonzalez. Some lovely Afro-Cuban Jazz.


CNote11, That is some truly great music! Have you seen the *Buenavista Social Club *documentary made by Ry Cooder? I think that picture of Ruben Gonzalez at the piano with the little girl nearby is a still that was in the movie. Great choice indeed! I shall have to acquire that cd someday, as the music is fantastic!


----------



## Cnote11

I actually never saw the documentary. I have the album that was released from the project, along with all the albums from those involved, but never watched it for some reason... Interesting that the Buena Vista Social Club album wasn't supposed to be what it was. If you're not aware, they were going to have some musicians fly in from Mali and the album was to be a hybrid of Mali music and Cuban music. The musicians from Mali did not receive their visas in time so it didn't happen. HOWEVER, that album did end up being made after all this time a year and a half ago and they called it Afrocubism.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Progulus Radio on live365.com.


----------



## starthrower

French TV circa 1971 Frank Zappa joined by Jean Luc Ponty and more!


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to this classic.


----------



## Conor71

*Bud Powell: The Amazing Bud Powell, Vol. 1*

Now listening to this classic Jazz album - next up I will play the 3 Discs of the Loop album in its entirety


----------



## Cnote11

Be Forest - Cold.


----------



## Cnote11

Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place

I'd consider putting this on my list for that top 10 thread


----------



## Philip

PetrB is like an infinite resource of music repertoire.

Explosions In The Sky The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place... Oh yeah.

I'm listening to Glass Eights by John Roberts


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*McCoy Tyner--*13th House*


----------



## Xaltotun

Rome: "Flowers from Exile". Thought-provoking stuff.


----------



## Cnote11




----------



## Manxfeeder

Hey, I'm listening to that one too!



Cnote11 said:


>


----------



## Cnote11

[email protected]'s World Wild 2010. Now listening to Portal's Outre'


----------



## Cnote11

Kazumoto Endo - While You Were Out


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Cnote11

The Strokes - Is This It


----------



## Cnote11

Chet Baker with Bill Evans


----------



## Cnote11

George Benson - Breezin'


----------



## Cnote11

Carla Bruni - No Promises

Time for me to sleep. :tiphat: Big test in the morning and I once again will be lacking in sleep! I live for the pressure


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Oliver Nelson, Three Shades of Blue*.

Oliver Nelson puts smoking arrangements in front of a smoking big band and lets Johnny Hodges, as Duke Ellington said, "be Johnny." Hodges died three months later, but you can't tell any signs of weakness. He's still one of my favorite saxophone players. Leon Thomas also pops up with his distinctive way of scat singing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cnote11 said:


> George Benson - Breezin'


Wow, a blast from my past. I've got to pull that one up now. Here come the memories . . .


----------



## Cnote11

I think that album has to be the only "smooth jazz" I care to listen to. I love George. It is a shame he didn't put out more bop recordings, although I hear he might do another straight ahead release before he retires.


----------



## Cnote11

Carla Bley - Tropic Appetites


----------



## Cnote11

Carla Bley - The Carla Bley Big Band Goes to Church


----------



## starthrower

Jack Bruce-Songs For A Tailor


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Sun Ra Arkestra--*Hours After*


----------



## kv466

Gettin' the Led out!


----------



## starthrower

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:
> 
> *Sun Ra Arkestra--*Hours After*


I have a big Sun Ra collection. I was fortunate to see the Arkestra perform on a beautiful summer day back in 1986. I love their early records including Supersonic Jazz, Jazz In Silhouette, Sound Sun Pleasure, Interstellar Low Ways, and Cosmic Tones For Mental Therapy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> I have a big Sun Ra collection. I was fortunate to see the Arkestra perform on a beautiful summer day back in 1986.


Lucky! They were in Berkeley back in '74 when I was there for a jazz festival, and I had to pass them up to hear Sonny Rollins. But then again, I got to hear Sonny Rollins.


----------



## Sonata

The cover's hard to read. "The Fruit Fallen" by Edensong. They're classified as "eclectic prog"
An album I don't listen to frequently, but it's quite interesting nonetheless. A blend of acoustic guitar, slightly heavier rock, quite a bit of flute work.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Lucky! They were in Berkeley back in '74 when I was there for a jazz festival, and I had to pass them up to hear Sonny Rollins. But then again, I got to hear Sonny Rollins.


I heard Sonny Rollins here in Syracuse in the mid 90s. He was 65 at the time and still playing his butt off. But truthfully, there wasn't much group interplay. It was more like Sonny Rollins and his back up band. It was an outdoor festival, so I guess that approach was probably for the best.


----------



## Sonata

Tori Amos, "Night of Hunters"


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Loverboy "Working for the Weekend" off of .38 Special Radio on Last.fm.


----------



## Conor71

*The Dave Brubeck Quartet: Time Changes*

I will follow-up the Brubeck album with the Bowie - both are first listens!


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, As always, Sir, your taste is impeccable!


----------



## Conor71

^^ Thank you kindly samurai! :tiphat:

now playing:
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet: Time Further Out*

Listening to more Brubeck n' Bowie, both first listens again!. After this I will play the smiths album followed up by some more Classical Music


----------



## Conor71

*Teenage Fanclub: Songs From Northern Britian*

Following this up with the Sebadoh Album - both were Birthday presents in past years


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Be Forest - Cold.


Mmm Shoegazey


----------



## Cnote11

Yup, quite dreamy. It was a happy find for my tastes.










Lily Chou-Chou


----------



## starthrower

About once every two or three years I pick up another Dylan album. Just got this one!
I've always loved the cover photo too. The songs are classics, of course!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*McCoy Tyner--*Song Of The New World*


----------



## jimw1

*The Hour Before Dawn​*


----------



## jimw1

neoshredder said:


> Listening to *Jellyfish - Bellybutton*


Brilliant Album.......


----------



## starthrower

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:
> 
> *McCoy Tyner--*Song Of The New World*


Have you heard McCoy's 1978 album Together? If not, I recommend it along with Extensions from 1970.


----------



## jimw1




----------



## Cnote11

Codes in the Clouds - Paper Canyon


----------



## Cnote11

All of a Sudden I Miss Everyone by Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Cnote11

Bobby Broom plays Thelonious Monk. I really do enjoy this album. One of the best jazz guitar albums I've heard yet. No wonder Sonny Rollins loves this guy so much.


----------



## Cnote11

Now listening to Blu's UCLA


----------



## sheffmark

I can be wherever i want to be when i'm listening to this!
Cocteau Twins - Head Over Heels


----------



## Cnote11

Some good ol' Capsule


----------



## pasido

starthrower said:


> About once every two or three years I pick up another Dylan album. Just got this one!
> I've always loved the cover photo too. The songs are classics, of course!


My favorite Dylan album.


----------



## samurai

@ Starthrower, Regarding your Tyner suggestions, Thanks; I haven't yet heard either of the works cited by you. Hopefully, though, I'll be able to find them on *Spotify* or *YouTube.*


----------



## Cnote11

Never listened to these guys before. It isn't bad British indie rock.


----------



## Conor71

*The Doors: Legacy*

Listening to Disc 2 of this best of compilation - it's a good one!. I've been fighting off the urge to buy the Complete Doors box-set the last week or so and think I will just have to get it as this is such great music!


----------



## Cnote11

Worriedaboutsatan - Arrivals


----------



## Conor71

*Asobi Seksu: Citrus*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Conor71 said:


> *The Doors: Legacy*
> 
> Listening to Disc 2 of this best of compilation - it's a good one!. I've been fighting off the urge to buy the Complete Doors box-set the last week or so and think I will just have to get it as this is such great music!


I haven't ventured into their music much outside of my exposure to their better known pieces, but is it fair to say that the band was just as important as Jim Morrison for their musical success? I've heard that Morrison, being musically illiterate, would sing his melodies, and they had to figure out the notes and crazy harmonies implied by the notes, so in the end, it would be as much their song as his.

Also, I think it's cool that the Ray Manzarek, the organ player, based Light My Fire on John Coltrane's version of My Favorite Things. And it's also cool that, at least when playing live, the organ player also supplied the bass part. (Okay, I think it's cool because I used to play the organ.)


----------



## PetrB

This video clip (second link), sent me by my Niece, reminded me of a 'golden oldie' as being, the most 'literally' apt soundtrack for the vid...

Open this "soundtrack" link first, -- it is set on repeat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQpbURSFaNU

The vid: "Time to Dance Walk Baby!"
In a new window, open the first link, and mute the audio...





Let'em run


----------



## Vaneyes

Some of you saw it here first...sampling Link Wray & The Wraymen epics (2 CDs!). 

View attachment 4842


----------



## PetrB

Lawrence English ~ Soft Fuse from Kiri No Oto
http://www.youtuberepeat.com/watch/?v=VfLUvfgQuCw


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> I haven't ventured into their music much outside of my exposure to their better known pieces, but is it fair to say that the band was just as important as Jim Morrison for their musical success? I've heard that Morrison, being musically illiterate, would sing his melodies, and they had to figure out the notes and crazy harmonies implied by the notes, so in the end, it would be as much their song as his.
> 
> Also, I think it's cool that the Ray Manzarek, the organ player, based Light My Fire on John Coltrane's version of My Favorite Things. And it's also cool that, at least when playing live, the organ player also supplied the bass part. (Okay, I think it's cool because I used to play the organ.)


Morrison wrote the lyrics, but Manzarek and Krieger wrote most of the music. Krieger wrote Light My Fire, and Manzarek came up with the intro.

That Legacy set covers a lot from the early albums, but is skimpy on the latter ones. Some of the older fans hate the remixed albums released in 2007, but I think Strange Days, and Morrison Hotel sound great!


----------



## Cnote11

PetrB said:


> Lawrence English ~ Soft Fuse from Kiri No Oto
> http://www.youtuberepeat.com/watch/?v=VfLUvfgQuCw


I haven't heard this album yet... but A Colour for Autumn is a good one.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Now here is just an amazing album by Anoushka Shankar (Ravi's daughter)! It's an interesting and creative mix of Hindustani music and Spanish Flamenco. Apparently Flamenco has it's roots in India. I had never really contemplated the similarities before but after listening to this wonderful album I can hear how this could be so. I recommend listening to this at a reasonably good volume. Here is the Spotify link:






And isn't she also quite lovely? Not that it matters to the quality of the music but I don't mind looking at photos of her! 










Kevin


----------



## cwarchc

First bought on LP back in the day
Now on cd


----------



## sheffmark

The one and only.........
Dr Feelgood - Down By The Jetty


----------



## cwarchc

I've moved onto this now.
It's a good way into Gil if you haven't heard him before


----------



## Manxfeeder

Some classic Tower of Power. As usually, I skipped the songs written for the girls and headed for the straight-up funk. Lenny Pickett is amazing on tenor, as is Chester Thompson on organ.









Now on to Train's new album.


----------



## jimw1




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Jethro Tull--*Stormwatch*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Time Out*


----------



## sheffmark

One of the most beautiful songs ever written with the best saxophone solo in mainstream music history!
Hazel O'Conner - Will You

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NJSqcvAQ8l8


----------



## Meaghan




----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades. *What a dynamite remaster of this album by Salvo. Trower really kicks *** and is taking no prisoners!


----------



## clavichorder

Its been years since a pop song has gotten in my head like this!


----------



## Argus

Hindustani proto-Acid House ragas courtesy of Charanjit Singh:






Genius.


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades
*King Crimson--*In The Court Of The Crimson King*


----------



## starthrower

I've never been an avid roots rock listener, but this album is an exception.
Arguably one of the finest of its kind.


----------



## samurai

@ Starthrower, That is truly an iconic "Americana " album. Great choice--and taste--indeed!


----------



## Cnote11

Booker Ervin - The Freedom Book

Booker has always been a great player on the Mingus albums










Gene Ammons - Boss Tenor

I also might throw this one on later. One of the best modern jazz albums










Arthur Blythe - Lenox Avenue Breakdown

Also listened to this one earlier.










Carla Bley's Big Band Goes To Church

I really love Carla and her compositions and if anything I'd definitely check out this Charlie Haden album that she composed all the songs for.










Liberation Music Orchestra

Also Gary Burton's A Genuine Tong Funeral


----------



## cwarchc

Just finished this









moved onto this









Have to feed my inner socialist tendencies


----------



## robert

Mary Halvorson

ON & Off

Saturn Sings


----------



## sheffmark

Another favourite chill-out album of mine.
Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left


----------



## samurai

For the third straight day, I've been listening to *Broken Barricades *by Procol Harum; I just can't seem to get my fill of Trower's inspired Hendrix-like fills and Brooker's haunting vocals. :clap:


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach at his best takes music where no music has gone before.


----------



## sheffmark

The Smiths at their peak!
The Smiths - The Queen Is Dead


----------



## Vaneyes

'Ninety minutes from New York to Paris.'


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades *


----------



## jimw1




----------



## sheffmark

T Rex - Electric Warrior


----------



## jimw1

sheffmark said:


> T Rex - Electric Warrior
> View attachment 5007


Excellent..Saw them at Bell Vue Manchester....1972....


----------



## samurai

King Crimson--*In The Court Of The Crimson King*


----------



## sheffmark

jimw1 said:


> Excellent..Saw them at Bell Vue Manchester....1972....


Wish i'd seen them live!
I've had a lifelong obsession with Bolan and T Rex and i'm 44 yrs old now!


----------



## Cnote11

I feel so young in this thread 

I'm listening to Mono. I do love my Post-Rock.


----------



## neoshredder

Love - Forever Changes


----------



## cwarchc

Catain Bob, sadly missed


----------



## sheffmark

One of the best Punk albums ever made!
Stiff Little Fingers - Inflammable Material


----------



## samurai

From the sorely missed genius, Mr.Esbjorn Svensson:


----------



## Cnote11

Mingus Oh Yeah


----------



## Badinerie

One of the best live LP's ever and one of my fave bands ever...Icarus born on wings of steel is playing now...


----------



## Cnote11

Magyar Posse - Random Avenger


----------



## starthrower

Title track to the new Santana album. Pretty good!


----------



## sheffmark

The Jam - Setting Sons


----------



## Manxfeeder

jimw1 said:


> [/CENTER]


Nice video! I actually have the movie. And I disagree with that lady's silly quote, "What a strange looking bird." That thing was beautiful. Except for the guns, of course.


----------



## clavichorder

Amazing!


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## science

Packing for vacation tonight, and trying to get a few recent purchases listened to:


----------



## science

Ran out of space, so:


----------



## cwarchc

The sound quality is not the best, however they are copies of original 1934 & 35 recordings
Fabulous style


----------



## cwarchc

Having a good jam session


----------



## cwarchc

This will be the next
Can't beat a bit of folk


----------



## cwarchc

Keeping on the folk


----------



## samurai

King Crimson--*In The Court Of The Crimson King*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Listening to some classic Aretha Franklin on Spotify. The cover also lists Nina Simone, with the subtitles "The fabulous singers of soul and jazz," but her CD didn't make it to Spotify. 

Anyway, it's Soul with a capital S.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Donna Summer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hank Crawford, More Soul.*

Hank had a big, direct sound that I wanted to get on my saxophone when I was starting out. I noticed he was a big influence on David Sanborn also. Here's his first outing, backed by the Ray Charles horns. His style combines Charlie Parker's bebop with Ray Charles' R&B. I guess you'd call that soul-bop.


----------



## samurai

During the "Disco Rage" of the Seventies {which you whippersnappers wouldn't be old enough to remember}, my one exception to basically never buying or listening to most of it was the *Bad Girls *album by Donna Summer and the *Saturday Night Fever *album by the Bee Gees. As old age slowly but relentlessly continues to creep up on me, I can't remember which came out first. All I do remember is that she was my *dream girl. RIP. *I already miss her. :angel:


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*The Pineapple Thief--*Tightly Unwound*


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> During the "Disco Rage" of the Seventies {which you whippersnappers wouldn't be old enough to remember}, my one exception to basically never buying or listening to most of it was the *Bad Girls *album by Donna Summer and the *Saturday Night Fever *album by the Bee Gees. As old age slowly but relentlessly continues to creep up on me, I can't remember which came out first. All I do remember is that she was my *dream girl. RIP. *I already miss her. :angel:


SNF soundtrack 1978, Bad Girls 1979.


----------



## bluejeanjunky

Listening to "Bulls on Parade" by Rage Against The Machine right now..

___________________________________________
_These blogs keep the fire of music burning in me:_

http://www.scarysquids.com/

http://www.audiomasteringman.com/


----------



## samurai

@ Vaneyes, Thanks so much for that post; it brought back many wonderful memories of those summers {no pun intended} of the late Seventies when I still had a headful of dark black hair, no paunch and visions of really making a difference in the world. 
For me, Donna Summer will always remain one of the most beautiful women ever born.


----------



## starthrower

Some hard to find albums reissued on the excellent Spanish label, Lonehill Jazz. Classic hardbop!


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades *


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to the Strawbs - Hero and Heroine


----------



## samurai

neoshredder said:


> Listening to the Strawbs - Hero and Heroine


Now that's truly a blast from the past! I haven't heard their name--let alone any of their music--in decades.
Nice find. :cheers:


----------



## cwarchc

An under appreciated artist


----------



## samurai

McCoy Tyner--*Horizon*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vesteralen

One of the two CDs that came with this issue of Jazz Improv. This set has always been my favorite from the magazine. The CD I'm listening to now has a number of outstanding tracks, including Gerald Wilson's "Blues for the Count", and my favorite, the kletzmer piece "Rabbi Villanatowitz" by Oscar Stagnaro.


----------



## cwarchc

Just spent an enjoyable hour or so with this one


----------



## sheffmark

Paolo Nutini - Sunny Side Up
Contains the gorgeous track "Candy" and the absolutely brilliant "Pencil Full Of Lead".
If anbody doesn't own this album then buy it.It's brilliant!


----------



## samurai

Some classic DBQ. RIP Mr. Joseph Morello:


----------



## Vesteralen

A very mixed bag for me. Maybe the best version of "Something Cool" I've heard. Some of the "My Fair Lady" tunes work, but "Show Me" definitely does not. When you take away the lyrical emphasis by syncopating in odd places, the song loses its very reason for existence.

I don't know the right term for this style of vocal jazz, but it really fluctuates for me between nice and annoying. No contesting Ms Sutton's ability, though. She's very talented.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Canadian singer/songwriter Bruce Cockburn is one of those artists who has never really had the accolades he so rightly deserves. His music is thoughtful poignant and often penetrating into the soul. His musicianship is outstanding and he is probably one of the best acoustic guitarists alive in my opinion. His career has spanned 42 years and a couple of dozen albums and yet most have never heard of him. I prefer his music from the mid 70s to the 90s but that's probably because that was when I was listening to almost everything he put out. If you have never given Cockburn a listen this album is a good starting point. It contains one of the only songs of his that ever got any radio play in the U.S. called "Wondering Where The Lions Are". Although it's a fine song I think it's probably the weakest song on the album. One thing that can be said about this album is that it still sounds "fresh" after all these years and not "dated" like so many albums of the lates 70s and early 80s. If this album was released today you would not have any clue it dates back to 1979. I'll provide the Spotify link for those of you who have it and would like to give him a try:

spotify:album:7ChTlWs1GzcNMXU5GZdDeV










Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chameleon Circuit.*

These guys take Doctor Who episodes and write songs about them. It could fall into cheesiness, but it actually doesn't. It's lots of fun for Blue Boxers like me.


----------



## samurai

Another knockout punch from the DBQ:


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Steve Roach "The Magnifiicent Void".


----------



## Vesteralen

I can't explain why I love AP so much. It's probably because at heart I'm really shallow. The last track "Oh Life (There Must Be More)" is as good as anything in the earlier albums.


----------



## Vesteralen

Hard bop paradise


----------



## samurai

On *YouTube,* some magnificent Trane and Tyner, working their magic on an old "chestnut":


----------



## samurai

McCoy Tyner--*Horizon*


----------



## Conor71

*Asobi Seksu: Citrus/Blonde Redhead: 23*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I had to take a break from classical and listen to some jazz but started off with Sade's latest! Even after 25 years I still love her voice and style. Sensuous and delicious!










Gotta dig Weather Report! I especially like this album:










Then I decided that some Herbie Hancock was in order. Every once in a while I have to just dust things off and once again go on his Maiden Voyage:










Then after listening to Hubbard on Herbie's album I just had to hear some more of his trumpet playing. This is the first album her recorded for Creed Taylor's CTI records. CTI really kind of invented what we would call "smooth jazz" today but the albums he produced were cutting edge at the time in the 70s.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

After the Hubbard I decided on one of my old favorites...Bob James Three. I always loved this album. The improvisation is great and one of the first jazz albums I owned in the late 70s.










Followed the James up with a little Brubeck. One of the greatest jazz albums of all time.










And lastly moving forward to a little more modern jazz with the Tim Richards Trio:










Gotta love jazz!

So much music but too little time! 

Kevin


----------



## Conor71

*Boards Of Canada: Peel Sessions*

Now playing these 2 new purchases for a first listen


----------



## DeepR

Pete Namlook & Klaus Schulze - Dark Side of the Moog IX - Set the Controls for the Heart of the Mother


----------



## Badinerie

Making Sunday Dinner and Listening to....


----------



## karenpat

I'm actually listening to the winning single of The Voice Norway...there are a lot of fake/shallow talent shows out there but in this case, at least this season in this country, a lot of good singers and artistry.


----------



## Vesteralen

karenpat said:


> I'm actually listening to the winning single of The Voice Norway...there are a lot of fake/shallow talent shows out there but in this case, at least this season in this country, a lot of good singers and artistry.


I watched the YouTube capture of the "airplane" song by the winner of Norway Idol. I didn't know there was also The Voice Norway. So, I just went and looked it up. All I found was the Tom Waits song he did on the show. His gesturing mannerisms were a bit repetitive and distracting, but he does indeed have a "voice". What's the name of his winning single?


----------



## kv466

I'm gettin' my country on!


----------



## cwarchc

Time for a bit of "blues" from a couple of the legends


----------



## Manxfeeder

kv466 said:


> I'm gettin' my country on!


Oh, yeah! Sitting on my deck with sweet tea, swatting the occasional bug, listening to Alison Krauss. As they say, that's what I like about the South.


----------



## Conor71

*Sigur Ros: Von*

Im taking a break from Classical this week and listening to some favourite and some un-heard non-classical music 
First up this record from one of my favourite groups followed up by the Boards of Canada album which I just downloaded a few days ago..


----------



## Vesteralen

Recommended from music magazine. I love this disc, but only in small increments. If you play the whole thing, it just seems like too much of the same thing.


----------



## Conor71

*Boards Of Canada: The Campfire Headphase/Miles Davis: In A Silent Way*

Playing the following 2 albums for first listens..


----------



## samurai

@ Conor 71, I think that you are really going to love the Miles!


----------



## chee_zee

clearly, no other human being has come as close to the emotional side of music as these two, may they both RIP:










maybe mitsuda:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

"It's gotta good beat. I can dance to it."


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## sheffmark

Leonard Cohen - Songs of Leonard Cohen
In my opinion, Cohens greatest album!:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm listening to Stanley Turrentine, The Jumpin' Blues, on Spotify. 

His big sound is distinctive. How he got that way is, his dad taught him saxophone by teaching him one note per week so he could focus on his tone. I don't think I'd do that, but apparently it worked for him.

He's done duets with Diana Krall and Astrud Gilberto, two different singers, and his hard-core masculine playing is a perfect foil. Still, his most enjoyable recordings to me are those backed up by a Hammond organ, either with his wife, Shirley Scott, or Jimmy Smith.


----------



## Conor71

*The Smiths: Hatful Of Hollow*

Now playing the Smiths album and will follow this up with the Sigur Ros Disc


----------



## sheffmark

Conor71 said:


> *The Smiths: Hatful Of Hollow*
> 
> Now playing the Smiths album and will follow this up with the Sigur Ros Disc


The Smiths!!
Another of my favourite bands ever!!:tiphat:
They were the first band i ever saw live in concert in 1984!!
They were fantastic!


----------



## Conor71

^^Wow, it must have been great to see The Smiths live Mark they are an awesome band!. I just recently bought the Complete Smiths box-set and a box of Morrisey singles as well - I am really looking forward to hearing it all! :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

*Slint: Spiderland/Sonic Youth: Daydream Nation*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

A classic jazz album from 1973. I was only 13 when this came out but didn't hear it for the first time until I was 17. The distinctive sound of RTF was enhanced on the first couple of albums by the presence of Flora Purim on vocals and her percussionist husband Airto Moreira. Later they would take on more of a jazz rock flavor but not so much on their first couple of albums which are my favorites of their studio albums.










Also enjoyed this Freddie Hubbard. It's considered to be one of his very best albums and one of the best jazz albums of all time as well and I would agree.










Kevin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Discreetly grooving to Kula Shaker's first two albums. Psychedelic-tinged Brit-Pop with a bit of Hinduism thrown in. Golden Avatar is a STONKER of a track.


----------



## sheffmark

Conor71 said:


> ^^Wow, it must have been great to see The Smiths live Mark they are an awesome band!. I just recently bought the Complete Smiths box-set and a box of Morrisey singles as well - I am really looking forward to hearing it all! :tiphat:


They were absolutely fantastic and that concert at the Sheffield City Hall is still one of the best gigs i've ever been to!

I've got everything The Smiths did and i love it especially "The Queen Is Dead" but i dont own much solo Morrisey stuff!
I might have to invest in some!!

Enjoy your new albums, i think you'll love them!:tiphat:

Mark


----------



## opus55

I had PMG's _Letter From Home (1989)_ since '94 and enjoyed it but never occurred to me that I should get another one. Well I finally got one today at used book store. _Full Circle_ is at least as good as _Letter From Home_ and perhaps less new-age sounding.


----------



## Turangalîla

I have little respect for most music that is not "serious classical" music, but I stumbled across the composer Christos Hatzis and am very intrigued by his work. (His music definitely has classical influences, but is also a mixture of ethnic/folk/electronic.)


----------



## dmg




----------



## Tero

Can't really list much, as my iPod plays music on shuffle. Every 10th song seems to be Beatles.


----------



## Conor71

*Miles Davis: Filles De Kilimanjaro/Kenny Burrell: Midnight Blue*

Playing these 2 classic Jazz albums back to back - the Burrell will be a first listen!


----------



## Conor71

*The Doors: The Soft Parade/Fripp & Eno: No Pussyfooting*

Playing these 2 albums for first listens!


----------



## Conor71

*Experimental Audio Research: Beyond The Pale/Seefeel: Polyfusia*

Wow, the Fripp & Eno was pretty trippy - it must have been quite radical when it was released in the early 70's!. After No Pussyfooting some more ambient/drone type stuff - both for a first listen


----------



## Polyphemus

My all time favourite non-classical album is 'Dave Brubeck Live at Carnegie Hall 1963'. I am not a jazz fan and my listening is very limited in that field.

Other than that my non-classical listening goes back to the late 60's before the bean counters took over the music business. The likes of 'H P Lovecraft', 'Its a Beautiful Day', 'Clear Light', 'Al Kooper and of course Mike Bloomfield', 'TYA' Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac etc. 
Happy days when we were young and had (long) hair.


----------



## sheffmark

Conor71 said:


> *The Doors: The Soft Parade/Fripp & Eno: No Pussyfooting*
> 
> Playing these 2 albums for first listens!


See, i told you that you'd got great taste in music!!:lol:
The Doors were fantastic!!
The Soft Parade isn't their best album in my opinion but still great nevertheless!!:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

opus55 said:


> I had PMG's _Letter From Home (1989)_ since '94 and enjoyed it but never occurred to me that I should get another one. Well I finally got one today at used book store. _Full Circle_ is at least as good as _Letter From Home_ and perhaps less new-age sounding.


The First Circle was probably my most listened to album of the mid 80s. I heard many of the tunes performed live in the fall of '83 before the album was released. I was listening to Tell It All yesterday, and to my ears it features one of Metheny's greatest guitar solos on record. I also love the rhythmic cowbell melody that kicks off and propels the tune throughout. Brilliant music!


----------



## samurai

@ Polyphemus, Coming from a person--me--who has listened to a lot of jazz in his life, I must commend you on your choice of that particular DBQ album; *IMHO,* it is one of their finest efforts--be it live or recorded--in their whole catalogue.


----------



## opus55

starthrower said:


> The First Circle was probably my most listened to album of the mid 80s. I heard many of the tunes performed live in the fall of '83 before the album was released. I was listening to Tell It All yesterday, and to my ears it features one of Metheny's greatest guitar solos on record. I also love the rhythmic cowbell melody that kicks off and propels the tune throughout. Brilliant music!


Oops, just noticed my typo: Full Circle -> First Circle. Based on Amazon preview of other songs, there are at least five other albums I might want to get! Really good stuff.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^^
I recommend Imaginary Day, Still Life Talking, Travels, American Garage.

The Way Up, Imaginary Day Live, Speaking Of Now DVDS are great too. Joni Mitchell's Shadows & Light DVD featuring Metheny, Mays, Jaco Pastorius, and Michael Brecker features another great concert from 1979.


----------



## Conor71

sheffmark said:


> See, i told you that you'd got great taste in music!!:lol:
> The Doors were fantastic!!
> The Soft Parade isn't their best album in my opinion but still great nevertheless!!:tiphat:


Haha, thanks Mark! :tiphat: - I agree Soft Parade is not the best Doors album I have heard so far but it has some great tracks on it! I am certainly glad to have heard it


----------



## sheffmark

Conor71 said:


> Haha, thanks Mark! :tiphat: - I agree Soft Parade is not the best Doors album I have heard so far but it has some great tracks on it! I am certainly glad to have heard it


If you haven't heard them already i'd recommend The Doors Strange Days and L.A Woman albums!:tiphat:
You'd love 'em!!


----------



## Tero

Soft Parade was a different concept but the title track was a missed opportunity. They tried to make long tracks as some sort of art, but it just served as drama for Morrison, the music never made an impression on me. Give me album version of Light My Fire over those any time.

The title track was a little better...playing it now... than I remember, but there are three better songs on the album.


----------



## science




----------



## science

Had an epiphany recently: Paul Motian is my favorite jazz drummer. I love Jack DeJohnette and Tony Williams and Art Blakey and Philly Joe Jones and Elvin Jones. But Motian is my favorite.

And Pieranunzi (let's pretend that I just knew how to spell that and didn't have to check it three times to get it right) is an artist I want to find out more about.


----------



## Conor71

sheffmark said:


> If you haven't heard them already i'd recommend The Doors Strange Days and L.A Woman albums!:tiphat:
> You'd love 'em!!


Thanks mate - I still havent heard L.A Woman so I will play that one next  Strange Days is a great album! I will play The Soft Parade again now too for a re-listen!


----------



## Conor71

*The Doors: The Soft Parade/L.A Woman*

Now playing these 2 classic albums


----------



## cwarchc

All praise for the lizard king
Listen to American Prayer last
It's best taken when you have become immersed in Jim's world


----------



## norman bates

science said:


> And Pieranunzi (let's pretend that I just knew how to spell that


pee
e (pronounced like the first "e" in "center" in this case) 
ra 
noon 
zee


----------



## samurai

@ Conor 71, Watch out for Mr. Mojo rising! :devil:


----------



## science




----------



## samurai

The Jazz Messengers--*The Jazz Messengers.* Simply outstanding music from Blakey, Byrd, Silver , Mobley and Watkins.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> The Jazz Messengers--*The Jazz Messengers.* Simply outstanding music from Blakey, Byrd, Silver , Mobley and Watkins.


I really love the Jazz Messengers! Them and the Jazz Crusaders are a couple of my all time faves.

Currently listening to John Coltrane's My Favorite Things album. I really love the music on this album but the mix drives me crazy. I really don't like the way it was mixed with Coltrane and Davis off to the right channel and Tyner and Jones in the left with no center. For some reason this much separation doesn't work for me. Especially since I have to wear my headphones to listen at night. Oh well....the music's too good to pass up.










Kevin


----------



## Badinerie

Yeah!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cold Blood.*

Some classic Bay Era R&B from the late sixties. Man, this lady could sing.









Some Bay Era R&B from last year. Man, this lady can _still_ sing!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sharon Jones and the Dap-Kings.*

Live tracks, not over-produced, just some good home cooking.


----------



## Arabella

A little bit of George Harrison.


----------



## Badinerie

Getting a bit Psychedelic tonight.


----------



## Sonata

Non essential, but pleasant enough background music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Butterfield Blues Band, Keep on Moving.*

The title track is some smoking blues. The rest sounds like it was recorded in a garage. _Buddy's Advice_ is notable because I believe it's David Sanborn's first recorded solo. I have it transcribed, and like most Sanborn solos, they sound better than they look - in other words, you can play them, but they don't sound like the original.









Then tracking David Sanborn's early career with his efforts with the Brecker Brothers in a style they called skunk funk - combining rhythmic grooves with cerebral playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Phil Woods, Phil Salutes Bird.*

Phil is a hard bopper who has endured all the changes in jazz, absorbed what was worthwhile, and sounds as good as he ever did. He's someone I never get tired of hearing.


----------



## cwarchc

Manxfeeder said:


> *Phil Woods, Phil Salutes Bird.*
> 
> Phil is a hard bopper who has endured all the changes in jazz, absorbed what was worthwhile, and sounds as good as he ever did. He's someone I never get tired of hearing.
> 
> View attachment 5507


Hmmmm nice


----------



## samurai

King Crimson--*In The Court Of The Crimson King
*Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades*


----------



## Conor71

*Vangelis: Heaven And Hell*

Playing this newly downloaded album for a first listen..


----------



## Sonata

Dream Theater's Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence


----------



## Conor71

*Jean Michel Jarre*

Listening to this newly purchased Album for a second time - its pretty wonderful I think!. I feel like downloading a ton of Jean Michel Jarre now but I've got to stop buying new music as I want to re-listen to my old stuff!


----------



## starthrower

Enjoying some Chicago blues this weekend.


----------



## science

The Blanton-Webster Band. Fun old classics.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I couldn't sleep last night, and at 2 in the morning I realized I'd never heard Fleetwood Mac's *Rumours.* So I'm fixing that now.

Overall impression, it deserves its classic status, but at the risk of blasphemy, am I alone in thinking that Stevie Nicks was the only great singer in that group at that time?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Continuing on to* Tusk*. I remember it was considered a failure back in the day, but at that music was in a great recession; I remember Time Magazine pining for a music messiah. Anyway, I'm probably going to embarrass myself, but Tusk is my favorite track - not because it's that great of a song, but it has the USC marching band on it. Okay, I'm a fan of marching bands.


----------



## Sonata

In the Court of the Crimson King, by King Crimson. My first foray into this band, checked out from the library.


----------



## cwarchc

Just discovered these
Very avant garde
very clever
Brilliant


----------



## Manxfeeder

cwarchc said:


> Just discovered these
> Very avant garde
> very clever
> Brilliant


I can't find that one on Spotify, so I'm listening to this one. I think it's the same one. Anyway, it's reminding me of what Sergio Mendez and Brazil '66 used to do to Beatles songs in the '60s.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Speaking of Brazil '66, I'm getting a blast from my past.

Combining pop with Bossa Nova rhythms, he was unique in having two female vocalists who sang in unison, which somehow worked really well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Just got through this on Spotify. Except for the McCoy Tyner track, it's pretty much a waste of time. You've been warned.


----------



## samurai

The Jazz Messengers--*The Jazz Messengers*


----------



## Vesteralen

I love her uniquely husky voice. I also like that she sings poetical songs that usually have a message rather than simple love songs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 5567
> 
> 
> I love her uniquely husky voice. I also like that she sings poetical songs that usually have a message rather than simple love songs.


I'm listening now. You're right; her voice is unique. I can't understand what she's singing, but it sounds nice.


----------



## Vesteralen

Recommended disc from Stereophile. I had forgotten what an amazing improvisor this guy is. To keep going at this advanced age, too...


----------



## Sonata

Apocalyptica, their self-titled album.


----------



## samurai

Horace Silver--*The Cape Verdean Blues
*Horace Silver--*Song For My Father*


----------



## Sonata

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 5567
> 
> 
> I love her uniquely husky voice. I also like that she sings poetical songs that usually have a message rather than simple love songs.


I'm going to have to give her a listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Fleetwood Mac, Greatest Hits.*

This may be their greatest hits, but it's not a compilation of their history, concentrating instead on the Buckingham/Nicks years. They had some cool stuff before that, like Albatross and Black Magic Woman. Oh, well . . .


----------



## Sonata

Our Lady Peace: Curve.


----------



## Sonata

Lacuna Coil: Dark Adrenaline. Their best album in years


----------



## Conor71

*Miles Davis: Sketches Of Spain*

Maiden listen of this one though I think I must have heard the Concierto before!


----------



## aleazk

This is one of the best rock (actually fusion) musicians of my country: Luis Spinetta. Sadly he has died this year :
















I love the particular way in which he uses elements of jazz in his music. He literally is a myth here.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

aleazk said:


> He literally is a myth here.


I think you meant to say he literally is a "legend". That would be the proper English. I know myth and legend do have a meaning that is similar and yet when we say that a person is a legend it means he is a great, outstanding person and not a person of mythical fantasy or fictional story with a moral message or meaning. "He's a legend" is a colloquial figure of speech. Please don't mistake my correction as speaking down to you but an honest attempt to help improve your Argentinian English is all. Cheers!

Kevin


----------



## aleazk

Kevin Pearson said:


> I think you meant to say he literally is a "legend". That would be the proper English. I know myth and legend do have a meaning that is similar and yet when we say that a person is a legend it means he is a great, outstanding person and not a person of mythical fantasy or fictional story with a moral message or meaning. "He's a legend" is a colloquial figure of speech. Please don't mistake my correction as speaking down to you but an honest attempt to help improve your Argentinian English is all. Cheers!
> 
> Kevin


Hi, yes, even in Spanish you say "él es una leyenda" ("He's a legend"). And, in fact, that's the traditional phrase. But lately, colloquially, you can also say "mito" (myth), although the two words have different meanings. The "Real Academia Española" ("Royal Spanish Academy"; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Academia_Española) now accepts as valid this second option too (http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=mito, the third option). I just assumed that this was also the case in English.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bob Marley and the Wailers, Confrontation.*

I don't know why I can't get rid of the other album cover, but I'm not interested in that one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cold Blood, Sisyphus.*

This was their second album. Instead of their usual R&B/funk, they tried jazz fusion on this one. Every review I've seen for this is positive, but to me, it just sounds like the soundtrack to a blaxploitation film. I'm glad that after this, they went back to R&B/funk.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cold Blood, First Taste of Sin.* and *Thriller.*

Good ole East Bay R&B. I'm not posting the cover of Thriller, because, well, I'm not thrilled with it. (The cover, not the album.)


----------



## Sonata

Shine down: Leave a Whisper.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Invocations, Jazz Meets the Symphony 7.*

I started with Groovin' High, and my thought was, as the French say, Qu'est-ce que c'est? This poor trumpet player is blowing his chops off while the orchestra is noodling distractingly throughout. But the other tracks are much better; just don't start with this one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Very Best of Tower of Power.*

These guys are so much fun to hear. Every part is interesting.


----------



## Sonata

Dead Can Dance: Into the Labyrinth; played it on my car ride into work this morning, and I'm three songs in. This band has been on my radar for about a year, after Itunes recommended it to me. But this is the first time I've finally gone and listened to them. Very interesting ambient music; not a style of music I play all that often, but I think I'll really enjoy them for the times I'm in the right mood for it.


----------



## Vesteralen

Other than the fact that it's vibes (which I love), it's not really my kind of music. Listenable, though.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Vaneyes

Best three minutes in showbiz. Tom's a geezer now, but that's okay (age 69 for this performance). Stick around for the cougar growl.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gets Over You, The Right Now.*

They are coming to Nashville tomorrow, and go figure, I'll be in Clarksville. Oh, well, I don't go to bars, anyway. But if their bari sax player breaks his leg, I'll take their call.


----------



## Sonata

Dream Theater's Alcoholics Anonymous suite. I've owned all the separate song for years, but never actually set up a playlist for a play through of all of them.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Needed something relaxing after work and so am listening to this collection of guitar pieces.










Kevin


----------



## Conor71

*The Smiths: Meat Is Murder*

Playing this recently arrived Album for a first listen


----------



## Conor71

*Sonny Clark: Cool Struttin'/Miles Davis: A Tribute To Jack Johnson*

Playing these 2 Jazz albums, both for a first listen


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Conor71 said:


> *Sonny Clark: Cool Struttin'/Miles Davis: A Tribute To Jack Johnson*
> 
> Playing these 2 Jazz albums, both for a first listen


You have very good taste in jazz Conor! Sonny Clark was a great pianist who sadly died much too young and Miles? All you can say is wow! Jazz hardly gets better than these two selections in my opinion.

Kevin


----------



## Conor71

Kevin Pearson said:


> You have very good taste in jazz Conor! Sonny Clark was a great pianist who sadly died much too young and Miles? All you can say is wow! Jazz hardly gets better than these two selections in my opinion.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kevin!  - I dont own much Jazz apart from a few box-sets and luckily these have a selection of very good albums in them!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Conor71 said:


> Thanks Kevin!  - I dont own much Jazz apart from a few box-sets and luckily these have a selection of very good albums in them!


If you want to add more jazz to your library the easiest thing to do is check out works by the side musicians of albums you really enjoy because you're likely to find you enjoy their albums as well. Like on the Sonny Clark album you have Art Farmer, Jackie McLean, Paul Chambers and Philly Joe Jones. It's kind of like following a family tree in some ways and a lot of fun to do. It surprising when you start to see the connections. On the Miles you have Steve Grossman, John McLaughlin, Herbie Hancock, Michael Henderson, Billy Cobham, Chick Corea etc. All these musicians have made some great recordings. Some better than others but the talent of all these musicians cannot be denied although by many sadly unappreciated. What's interesting to me is your choice of a hard bop classic and one of the first jazz-rock fusion albums. Completely different styles in the jazz world and yet each a lot of fun. My preference has always leaned toward the hard bop styles but I do also enjoy fusion too. Keep exploring because jazz is an incredible art form with an infinite variety to choose from!

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Conor inspired me to listen to some jazz this morning instead of my usual classical fare. I started off with Paul Chambers album Bass On Top (1957). Chambers was one of the finest jazz bassmen ever. Too bad he too died far too young. No telling where his music might have gone. Fortunately we have his legacy in seven albums as a leader and a ton of albums as a sideman.










Next I journeyed on to Elmo Hope's album Elmo Hope Plays His Own Compositions (1961) Hope was a really fine pianist and under appreciated. Check him out and see for yourself:










Now I'm listening to Milt Jackson and John Coltrane's Bags and Trane (1960) album. Just truly great stuff!










Kevin


----------



## Chrythes

I have no idea why I never got to these guys when I was into Prog-rock. Great psychedelic rock. Even sounds ahead of its time.


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm not sure quite what to make of this.


----------



## Conor71

*Jean-Michel Jarre: Les Chants Magnetiques/Equinoxe/Oxygene*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach - Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces










My bible.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Still on a jazz kick thanks to Conor and tonight I'm listening to a real treat. I have been a casual fan of Christian McBride for quite a while now and always enjoy what I hear but I was not prepared for how absolutely good this recording was going to be. His first attempt at Big Band and it is awesome! It was released last year and won a Grammy award and I would say well deserved. Too bad they don't consistently award top notch work and recordings like this on the award list are far too infrequent. Christian McBride is not only one of the best living bass players of jazz but he has proven to be a very good arranger.










Kevin


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Vaneyes

Not long ago, we had a meaningful celebration for the late great Donna "Queen of Disco" Summer.

Now I'd like to present (with your indulgence,of course) the Top 10 Non-QoD Songs. A couple, maybe more, of these songs irritated the hell outta me when they were current. But I now recognize their artistry. LOL

No. 10 - Car Wash


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 9 - 1999


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 8 - Brick House


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 7 - Rock the Boat


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 6 - More, More, More (I know that's what most of you disco fans are saying now, right?)


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 5 - It Only Takes a Minute


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 4 - Can't Get Enough of Your Love


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 3 - Get Down Tonight


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 2 - I Like the Nightlife


----------



## Vaneyes

No. 1 - Boogie oogie oogie (TOH are looking good, performing this a quarter of a century after the fact.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, Vaneyes, that's a blast from the past!

To put the '70s in context, in the '60s, America had a draft for the Vietnam War, and us kids grew up with the fear that one day that "Greetings" letter from Uncle Sam would show up at our doors and we'd be off to the jungles. When the war ended - or whatever you call how it stopped - all that pent-up anxiety flew out and we all got really goofy (i.e., the movie Blazing Saddles) and we all wanted to dance.

I've been in a different mixed bag from the old days. First, *Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks*, a quirky take on Western Swing Retro.

Then a more legit past-blast, *Sonny Criss*, from the golden age of Sonnys (Sonny Rollins, Sonny Stitt, Sonny Criss). Yeah, that's what alto saxes were made for. I wish Sid James could pop out of TC and "come up and see me sometime" to listen to this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Good stuff, MF. 

Sid commented one time (maybe more) that his 'puter nearly explodes when he hits on a You Tuber thread, so his virtual visiting to such is doubtful. Mine coughed 'n sputtered a little on the disco compilation.

PEE-ESS: Too bad there weren't better YT vids for KC & Sunshine Band. 'Til next time, Boogie oogie oogie.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lou Reed, Transformer.*

I know, God-fearing people like me shouldn't dip into this kind of stuff, but how else do you find out how other people are thinking? Anyway, it's interesting, though somewhat disturbing. There's a nice shout-out to T.S. Eliot's Waste Land (Goodnight Ladies) and a couple tracks with Ronnie Ross on saxophone (probably the most well-known baritone sax solo in rock history). And now I finally know why Mystery Science Theatre's spaceship is called the Satellite of Love.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Best of Booker T and the MGs.*

Well, it's not _all_ the best. Anyway, here's the house band of Stax Records in Memphis back in the '60s, where white folks and black folks played together and didn't pay much attention to color.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Funky Good Time: The Anthology.*

Another backup band, this time James Brown's, appearing variously as Maceo and the Macks, Fred Wesley and the JBs, and I can't remember the others. I really like how Maceo Parker plays also sax. However, this compilation is only for hard-core fans like me; it can get monotonous for the unconverted.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Manxfeeder said:


> *Lou Reed, Transformer.*
> 
> I know, God-fearing people like me shouldn't dip into this kind of stuff, but how else do you find out how other people are thinking? Anyway, it's interesting, though somewhat disturbing. There's a nice shout-out to T.S. Eliot's Waste Land (Goodnight Ladies) and a couple tracks with Ronnie Ross on saxophone (probably the most well-known baritone sax solo in rock history). And now I finally know why Mystery Science Theatre's spaceship is called the Satellite of Love.
> 
> View attachment 5834


Sometimes ignorance is bliss! :angel:

Kevin


----------



## maestro267

Bought this yesterday. Prog supergroup featuring Mike Portnoy (ex-Dream Theater), Neal Morse (ex-Spock's Beard), Roine Stolt (The Flower Kings) and Pete Trewavas (Marillion). Bookended by two 26-minute epics, with a modern-day Abbey Road medley and a short (by this album's standards) piano ballad in the middle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

maestro267 said:


> Bought this yesterday. Prog supergroup featuring Mike Portnoy (ex-Dream Theater), Neal Morse (ex-Spock's Beard), Roine Stolt (The Flower Kings) and Pete Trewavas (Marillion). Bookended by two 26-minute epics, with a modern-day Abbey Road medley and a short (by this album's standards) piano ballad in the middle.


I hope you like it. Neal is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Vesteralen

and you thought no one would ever have the guts to admit it...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vesteralen said:


> and you thought no one would ever have the guts to admit it...


Ha! You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din.

I'm listening to another of Neal Morse's supergroups.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

maestro267 said:


> View attachment 5851
> 
> 
> Bought this yesterday. Prog supergroup featuring Mike Portnoy (ex-Dream Theater), Neal Morse (ex-Spock's Beard), Roine Stolt (The Flower Kings) and Pete Trewavas (Marillion). Bookended by two 26-minute epics, with a modern-day Abbey Road medley and a short (by this album's standards) piano ballad in the middle.


I love all the Transatlantic albums. I just wish there were more.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

One of my favorite ELP albums.










Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kevin Pearson said:


> I love all the Transatlantic albums. I just wish there were more.
> 
> Kevin


I'll have to pass this on to Neal. Maybe it will put a bug in his ear.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Manxfeeder said:


> I'll have to pass this on to Neal. Maybe it will put a bug in his ear.


It's been a long time since they have done a studio album and they might all feel like "been there, done that". The live albums they released are nice and all but it would be great to see a new studio album of new material. And as much as I enjoy Flower Kings, Dream Theater and Spocks Beard I think Transatlantic's albums far surpass anything they put out.

Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*This is Jazz 30 - Dirty Dozen Jazz Band*.

This is goofy and fun. I could do without the vocals, but who asked me?


----------



## Vaneyes

Paul Revere (age 74) and the Raiders still exist, but without Mark Lindsay (age 70). Gone separate ways long ago, I learned, as many others have. Over six decades, Revere, Lindsay, and thirty others have formed the group.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some semblance of this group still performs, though without it's most interesting original member/founder, an alien from Mars aka Rudy Martinez aka ?. Their biggie was recorded in 1966.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Troggs, largely forgotten now, were huge in the 60's. Three mega hits '66/'67. Hendrix later covered Wild Thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, Vaneyes, you're making me feel young again!

I'm listening to more Dirty Dozen Jazz Band. They managed to get Dizzy Gillespie to sing Oop Pop a Dah. I though I was the only one who know that song. Diz was one of the few interesting scat singers.

Then on to Lee Konitz and Warne Marsh, two absolute masters.

Finally, Warne Marsh with just a bass and drums. Nice interaction between the bass and sax. I was fortunate to see Warne a couple times with Supersax. Wow.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Said the spider to the fly....


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Vaneyes said:


> Said the spider to the fly....


Next thing you know he'll be posting Bobby Vee or Frankie Valli! :lol:

Kevin


----------



## maestro267

Manxfeeder said:


> I hope you like it. Neal is a good friend of mine.


It's stunning! Even though it's not a concept album, I love how a few ideas recur throughout the album. And the 'jamming' nature of the songs (particularly Suite Charlotte Pike and Hanging in the Balance)



Kevin Pearson said:


> I love all the Transatlantic albums. I just wish there were more.
> 
> Kevin


Mike Portnoy mentioned in an interview that they're trying to make room in their schedules to record again. Which is nice.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the CDs I bought at the final NEARfest concerts in Bethlehem, PA last weekend.

Soft Machine Legacy-s/t
Van Der Graaf Generator-Still Life
Mike Keneally-Vai Piano Reductions Vol 1
David Earle Johnson/Jan Hammer-HIP Address
Frank Zappa-The Dub Room Special


----------



## maestro267

Porcupine Tree - _Stupid Dream_

I'm going to be mentioning this band a fair bit in this thread, as they're my current favourite group. I've loved everything I've heard from Steven Wilson.


----------



## Sonata

One of my favorite albums of all time. Intense, emotional, melodic, aggressive. It really has everything.


----------



## Ravndal

Murcof - Death And the Maiden





Private Domain's project - Iko Invites Murcof for two experimental electronic versions of classical compositions.
Here is his version for Schubert's famous Death and the Maiden.

Murcof:
Murcof was founded in early 2001 as a solo project of Fernando Corona in Tijuana, México. Murcof experiments with minimalistic electronic and classical music, exploring how digital precision and acoustic warmth can complement each other. The music is intended to reflect a digitalized way of interacting with the world, with each other and ourselves. It is meant to remind us that the end user will always be human, and that technology is a tool of expression and not an end in itself.
Original Composition:
The String Quartet in D minor was written in 1826 by Franz Schubert, just after the composer became aware of his ruined health. It is popularly known as the Death and the Maiden Quartet because the second movement is adapted from the piano accompaniment to Schubert's 1817 song (or Lied), Death and the Maiden.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower, I remember Harold Land from the Clifford Brown group; an excellent sax player! That Spanish issue looks very interesting.


----------



## Sonata

I'm sure I'll send a shiver of disgust down several members' spines, but I can take it.

Linkin Park: Living Things


----------



## maestro267

This evening, two debuts.

*Oasis*: Definitely Maybe
*The Killers*: Hot Fuss


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Derek Trucks Band, Already Free.*

A new take on old Delta blues.


----------



## starthrower

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 5800
> 
> 
> I'm not sure quite what to make of this.


That's some great stuff! Bill Frisell is a fine composer, and a unique guitarist!
I would call this chamber jazz Americana from the far side!


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> starthrower, I remember Harold Land from the Clifford Brown group; an excellent sax player! That Spanish issue looks very interesting.


It's some decent hard bop. Probably my favorite albums with Harold Land are Landslide by the Curtis Counce Group, and For Real by Hampton Hawes.


----------



## millionrainbows

http://amzn.com/B00004ZDYT







http://amzn.com/B00004U04T


----------



## maestro267

*Porcupine Tree*: Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Derek Trucks Band, Out of the Madness.*

Okay, I'm not listening to all of it - some of the lyrics make me uncomfortable, like the one about seducing a schoolgirl - but it's interesting guitar playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Complete Yusef Latif*.

I don't get the title; it's only seven tracks. And I don't think it's necessarily his best work. Maybe they've compiled some of his more populist recordings for a quick sale. I dunno . . .


----------



## Manxfeeder

maestro267 said:


> Mike Portnoy mentioned in an interview that they're trying to make room in their schedules to record again. Which is nice.


Just as an update, I spoke with Neal about another Translantic recording, and he does want to do one, but, as Mike said, their schedules haven't lined up yet.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Manxfeeder said:


> Just as an update, I spoke with Neal about another Translantic recording, and he does want to do one, but, as Mike said, their schedules haven't lined up yet.


That's good news that they are at least trying but as busy as they all are it will probably never happen. I'll believe it when I see it, which even if they started recording today would likely be at least a year away.

Kevin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I'm listening to a bunch of field recordings I captured this evening... sorry no album photo.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *The Complete Yusef Latif*.
> 
> I don't get the title; it's only seven tracks. And I don't think it's necessarily his best work. Maybe they've compiled some of his more populist recordings for a quick sale. I dunno . . .
> 
> View attachment 6034


I've got quite a few Lateef CDs, but I don't recognize the titles on that album. They're certainly not some of his better known recordings. Maybe the album title is referring to his multi-instrumental capabilities displayed on the record?


----------



## samurai

Traffic--*Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys. *This album still sounds as fresh and exciting to me as when I first heard it back in the early seventies. Long live Stevie Winwood and British Progressive Rock!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Chick Corea--*Early Days*


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Sonata

After some mid-day classical, back to progressive.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

__
https://soundcloud.com/chordnotes%2Fgmaj7-kinesis


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Return To Forever--*Romantic Warrior* 
John Coltrane--*Coltrane's Sound*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Conor71

*Bluetile Lounge: Half Cut*


----------



## maestro267

*Porcupine Tree*: Deadwing

Today is the 20th anniversary of the release of one of the finest prog-metal albums of all time, Images and Words by Dream Theater. I'll be giving that a spin this evening.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*Matt Monroe* singing *Jean* (English Version), I love his magical voice and I love the song.


----------



## Conor71

*John Coltrane: Giant Steps/Joe Henderson: Page One*


----------



## cwarchc

I've gone blue in the deep south


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Return To Forever--*Hymn Of The Seventh Galaxy*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:
> 
> *Return To Forever--*Hymn Of The Seventh Galaxy*


One of my very favorite fusion albums and groups! I think Romantic Warrior is my favorite of theirs though. Good choice!

Kevin


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Return To Forever--*No Mystery*


----------



## samurai

Kevin Pearson said:


> One of my very favorite fusion albums and groups! I think Romantic Warrior is my favorite of theirs though. Good choice!
> 
> Kevin


Yeah, KP, I couldn't agree with you more on this; the more I listen to *Romanic Warrior*, the more I find that I like it. Alas, it is currently unavailable from *Amazon,* so--at least for the interim--I'll have to continue to go to *Spotify *to listen to it. I believe in that incarnation of RTF, Al Dimeola {spelling?} was their guitarist? Anyway, along with Weather Report and McClaughlin's Mahavishnu Orchestra, RTF is starting to become one of my favorite fusion groups as well.


----------



## starthrower

Romantic Warrior, along with Hymn Of The Seventh Galaxy has been re-issued in its entirety on the 2 disc set, RTF Anthology. This set also includes selections from No Mystery, and Where Have I Known You Before.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Anthology...&qid=1341881991&sr=8-1&keywords=rtf+anthology


----------



## millionrainbows

There's a good collection now called "The Y Years"


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Romantic Warrior, along with Hymn Of The Seventh Galaxy has been re-issued in its entirety on the 2 disc set, RTF Anthology. This set also includes selections from No Mystery, and Where Have I Known You Before.


Hooray! After reading the reviews, and realizing that "Hymn" is remixed & remastered, this is good news indeed! I always liked the material & playing on that, but the sound was always sub-par. At last, I can truly enjoy this one again.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> Yeah, KP, I couldn't agree with you more on this; the more I listen to *Romanic Warrior*, the more I find that I like it. Alas, it is currently unavailable from *Amazon,* so--at least for the interim--I'll have to continue to go to *Spotify *to listen to it. I believe in that incarnation of RTF, Al Dimeola {spelling?} was their guitarist? Anyway, along with Weather Report and McClaughlin's Mahavishnu Orchestra, RTF is starting to become one of my favorite fusion groups as well.


I also have been a long time fan of McLaughlin and the Mahavishnu. I was fortunate enough to see them live I think it was 1975 in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. He was incredible and made me a lifetime fan. I haven't always enjoyed his various excursions but at least he's bold enough to continue to experiment. Unlike some of his peers who are stuck in the past.

As for Romantic Warrior Amazon has it new through the third party vendors for less than $10.00 including shipping. I have bought many CDs via the third party vendors and have never once had a problem. I have orderd from both of the top two listed.. ImportCDs and MovieMars. I know they can be trusted and they also have high ratings. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00002DEBW/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Kevin


----------



## Conor71

*Paul Chambers: Bass On Top*

I've been meaning to re-visit this recording after I seen Kevin play it last week - pretty cool stuff! I like the bowing of the Bass in the first song!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Conor71 said:


> *Paul Chambers: Bass On Top*
> 
> I've been meaning to re-visit this recording after I seen Kevin play it last week - pretty cool stuff! I like the bowing of the Bass in the first song!


I love that recording! Chambers has to be one of the best to ever play bass. If you like bassmen check out Ron Carter also. He has made some fine albums and was sideman on more than you can count.

Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Velvet Underground and Nico.*

This is supposed to be the 13th greatest album of all time, says Rolling Stone. It's kind of disturbing in its confessional nature, graphic in an uncomfortable way, like Alan Ginsburg's poetry; its sound, though influenced by modern classical composers, just brings me to a dark place. It may be great, but it's not something I'm coming back to.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *The Velvet Underground and Nico.*
> 
> This is supposed to be the 13th greatest album of all time, says Rolling Stone. It's kind of disturbing in its confessional nature, graphic in an uncomfortable way, like Alan Ginsburg's poetry; its sound, though influenced by modern classical composers, just brings me to a dark place. It may be great, but it's not something I'm coming back to.
> 
> View attachment 6180


I hear you. I was a big VU user back in the day (late 60's & early 70's), but that's when I only had half a brain.


----------



## Vaneyes

We haven't forgotten you, Bobby.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I knew this was coming! ROTFL!! Well, we might as well do this:






Kevin


----------



## samurai

Kevin Pearson said:


> I also have been a long time fan of McLaughlin and the Mahavishnu. I was fortunate enough to see them live I think it was 1975 in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. He was incredible and made me a lifetime fan. I haven't always enjoyed his various excursions but at least he's bold enough to continue to experiment. Unlike some of his peers who are stuck in the past.
> 
> As for Romantic Warrior Amazon has it new through the third party vendors for less than $10.00 including shipping. I have bought many CDs via the third party vendors and have never once had a problem. I have orderd from both of the top two listed.. ImportCDs and MovieMars. I know they can be trusted and they also have high ratings. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00002DEBW/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin and thanks so much for that vendor information; I shall look into placing an order for RW with one of them in the near future.


----------



## samurai

Conor71 said:


> *Paul Chambers: Bass On Top*
> 
> I've been meaning to re-visit this recording after I seen Kevin play it last week - pretty cool stuff! I like the bowing of the Bass in the first song!


@ Conor71, As KP has so aptly pointed out, PC--along with Ron Carter--is one of the greats in bass playing. If I recall correctly, he did some fine work with John Coltrane and friends. I've always liked his style. Great choice!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify*:

The Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Time Changes
*Return To Forever--*This Is Jazz # 12*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cannonball Adderley, Greatest Hits.*

Whether it's his greatest hits or not , I'm not too concerned; I just like the way this guy plays, even when he leans toward commercialism. (Hey, a guy's gotta eat, especially one as big as he was.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Dolphy, Iron Man.*

Going from Adderley's commercialism to something with no commercial potential, unless your ears are tweaked like mine. I think Eric Dolphy was amazing. I wish he could have lived longer; he was still reaching for more when he died through medical negligence.


----------



## samurai

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cannonball Adderley, Greatest Hits.*
> 
> Whether it's his greatest hits or not , I'm not too concerned; I just like the way this guy plays, even when he leans toward commercialism. (Hey, a guy's gotta eat, especially one as big as he was.)
> 
> View attachment 6189


@ Manx, Have you ever heard his* Live in San Francisco* album with Bobby Timmons and his brother Nat, with such classics as This Here and Hi-Fly by Randy Weston? Also, his rendition with the late great Joe Zawinul on Joe's piece called 74 Miles Away? *IMHO,* jazz music--nor any other genre of music for that matter--get much better than these works put out by these great musicians.


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

One of the finest new jazz albums I have heard in a while. Well, recent anyway as it came out in April but I have not heard it until now. Who am I talking about? Joe Locke and the Geoffrey Keezer group and their latest album *Signing*. It's modern jazz at it's best. Locke is an extraordinary vibraphonist and pianist Keezer is superb. Highly recommended!










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Moved on to something more in the traditional jazz vein with the Deep Blue Organ Trio. This is an excellent album to relax to. Some people might find a guitar, organ and drum trio to be boring but these guys are anything but boring. You can tell that they enjoy playing together and their camaraderie comes across in the music.










Kevin


----------



## science

Two classic albums that I can truly say I haven't really appreciated yet.


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> @ Conor71, As KP has so aptly pointed out, PC--along with Ron Carter--is one of the greats in bass playing. If I recall correctly, he did some fine work with John Coltrane and friends. I've always liked his style. Great choice!


Thanks mate - I will try and check out Ron Carter now that both you and Kevin have mentioned him!


----------



## Conor71

Manxfeeder said:


> *The Velvet Underground and Nico.*
> 
> This is supposed to be the 13th greatest album of all time, says Rolling Stone. It's kind of disturbing in its confessional nature, graphic in an uncomfortable way, like Alan Ginsburg's poetry; its sound, though influenced by modern classical composers, just brings me to a dark place. It may be great, but it's not something I'm coming back to.
> 
> View attachment 6180


Wow thats one of my favourite Albums ever! - sorry you didnt care for it mate. I agree the VU are quite a dark band though!.


----------



## science




----------



## Manxfeeder

samurai said:


> @ Manx, Have you ever heard his* Live in San Francisco* album with Bobby Timmons and his brother Nat, with such classics as This Here and Hi-Fly by Randy Weston? Also, his rendition with the late great Joe Zawinul on Joe's piece called 74 Miles Away? *IMHO,* jazz music--nor any other genre of music for that matter--get much better than these works put out by these great musicians.


I haven't heard it yet, but I found it on Spotify, so I'm listening now. Thanks!


----------



## Conor71

*Miles Davis: Bitches Brew/Bill Evans: Portrait In Jazz*

Playing these 2 jazz albums for the first time.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Conor71 said:


> *Miles Davis: Bitches Brew/Bill Evans: Portrait In Jazz*
> 
> Playing these 2 jazz albums for the first time.


So Conor...what do you think of Bitches Brew? Can you dig it? Or is it too far out there for your taste? I have been trying for years to "get" what is going on with that album. I know it's supposed to be one of the best jazz albums of all time and I do get that for the time it was quite innovative but after 40 years of trying to get into the album I still lose interest in it pretty fast. The last time I listened to it was about a year ago and I did enjoy it more than I ever have but I have to say that I much prefer the early Miles stuff.

The Bill Evans is a classic though and a great album!

Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cannonball Adderley, Somethin' Else.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Pearl Jam Vitalogy. Probably my favorite Pearl Jam cd. I like it better than Ten and Vs.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Manxfeeder said:


> Cannonball Adderley, Somethin' Else.
> 
> View attachment 6208


Decided to listen to this great album myself tonight! Gotta love this ensemble!!

Kevin


----------



## science

Wonderful. Better than _Bitches Brew_. But I am not yet prepared to say it is better than _On the Corner_.


----------



## Conor71

Kevin Pearson said:


> So Conor...what do you think of Bitches Brew? Can you dig it? Or is it too far out there for your taste? I have been trying for years to "get" what is going on with that album. I know it's supposed to be one of the best jazz albums of all time and I do get that for the time it was quite innovative but after 40 years of trying to get into the album I still lose interest in it pretty fast. The last time I listened to it was about a year ago and I did enjoy it more than I ever have but I have to say that I much prefer the early Miles stuff.
> 
> The Bill Evans is a classic though and a great album!
> 
> Kevin


I enjoyed BB quite a bit and ended up listening to it twice today!  I think I would rank it up there with In A Silent Way and A Tribute To Jack Johnson as the best I have heard so far from this artist: I really like the long improvs/jams on these ones.
I like On The Corner which science has mentioned too with my only criticism of that Album being that it doesnt seem to feature Davis himself an awful lot (if at all!) but I may have missed him - Im not the worlds most concentrated listener sometimes!


----------



## Sonata

I checked this out from the library. Classified as "world music" The description sounded like there would be some really interesting ethnic influences. However, techno/trance type music predominates. I'm only four songs in to the album, but a total "miss" for me.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

science said:


> Wonderful. Better than _Bitches Brew_. But I am not yet prepared to say it is better than _On the Corner_.


I do enjoy the African rhythms of this album as I think that's what makes the album work. I find it more interesting than Bitches Brew. Some really cool solos by everyone. Amazing stuff!

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

I picked up a used copy of the sister album, Pangaea. I would like to hear this music in high resolution sound on the Japanese issue because these domestic releases are rather poor sounding.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> I picked up a used copy of the sister album, Pangaea. I would like to hear this music in high resolution sound on the Japanese issue because these domestic releases are rather poor sounding.


Pangaea just seems like extended versions of Agharta to me. I think I prefer Agharta but I'll give it another listen.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

With the mention of Langgaard's Music of the Spheres in another thread I decided to listen to Mike Oldfield's album by the same title. The music on this album may not be on the level of the Langgaard but the music is beautiful none the less and probably one of the better works of Oldfield.










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Not sure if I should have posted this in the classical music thread as it could be considered classical music but some here might object to it. Anyway, I really love this album called *Six Pieces For Orchestra* by Tony Banks the former keyboardist for Genesis. His first foray into Classical music was with the album *Seven - A Suite for Orchestra* and was very well recieved and I enjoyed it immensely but it was more like film music. This album though does not have the film score flavor and has some pieces that are quite moving. I especially love the third piece called *Blade*. The violin is just fantastic! I think most on this board would enjoy that piece if not the entire album. I tried to see if it is available on YouTube but it is not. However, I did find a link on Spotify for those curious enough to venture into the beautiful and sublime.

spotify:album:1EWXEdCycYXSkBmFz3mMQb










I did find this YouTube of Tony Banks discussing this album in an interview where he discusses Blade in particular. Unfortunately the sound quality is very poor. Especially the music parts.






Kevin


----------



## samurai

McCoy Tyner--*Horizon
*20th Century Masters {Millenium Edition}--*The Best of Steve Winwood*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I enjoy McCoy Tyner also Samurai. A great career with a lot of great recordings.

Moved on to some jazz myself and although this album is not Tyner it does include a piece by him. It's a sampler record of some great Latin styling on Impulse! records. Really fun stuff!










1. Desafinado - Coleman Hawkins 
2. Ven Devorame Otra Vez - Antonio Hart	
3. Hold 'Em Joe - Sonny Rollins	
4. Setembro - Donald Harrison	
5. Mas Que Nada (Pow, Pow, Pow) - Dizzy Gillespie
6. Searchin' - McCoy Tyner 
7. Little Boat (O Barquinho) - Gabor Szabo	
8. September In Rio - Danilo Perez	
9. Nunca Mas - Gato Barbieri 
10. The Day The World Stopped Turning - Johnny Hartman

Kevin


----------



## samurai

@ KP, That really looks like an intriguing mix you have there! I shall try and find it--and the Joe Locke you recommended on *Spotify.*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> @ KP, That really looks like an intriguing mix you have there! I shall try and find it--and the Joe Locke you recommended on *Spotify.*


Here's the Spotify link for you:

spotify:album:6nr8AwG8HhZ5ng5tbZr9b3


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## myaskovsky2002

My son produced this song, he co-wrote this somg with his client, the guy singing

It is in French,

Enjoy anthow!






Martin


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*The Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Countdown: Time In Outer Space*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Return To Forever--*Romantic Warrior*


----------



## Sonata

The new Serj Tankian album, last night. I really enjoy it on first listen.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Art Blakey And The Jazz Messengers--*Buttercorn Lady*


----------



## Cnote11

I've been listening to a lot of Wes Montgomery lately. There was a new release this year of some demos and live recordings before he cut his debut album. Interesting to hear! Also "The Incredible Jazz Guitar of" and "Smokin' at the Half Note" with Wynton Kelly and Paul Chambers. Lots of Ruben Gonzalez, Stéphane Grappelli, Joe Pass, Kenny Burrell and stuff like that too. While in Scotland, my fiancee actually purchased the Penguin Guide to Jazz for us to look at and there I must say it is enjoyable to flip through and find new recordings and artists to check out. I have a long list that I'm waiting to dig in on. If only I could stop listening to my Jazz Guitar collection to do so.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Cnote - Wes Montgomery is probably one of the most influential guitarists in jazz history. Much of the sound of jazz guitar can be attributed to him. The only guitarist I can think of that had as much or more influence is Django Reinhardt. Those two names come up again and again when guitarists talk about who influences them and not only jazz guitarists but guitarists in many different genres have been influenced by him. I especially like his Verve and A&M recording years but I do also like the early years too. It's cool to know that Montgomery is still being listened to and discovered by music buffs to this day. It would be sad if his music was lost to obscurity.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah I also really enjoy Wes Montgomery.


----------



## Cnote11

I was a latecomer to Wes. I've been listening to Jazz since I was little but I never really listened to Jazz guitar until a few years ago. Wes is what got me into it with the recording "The Incredible Jazz Guitar Of...". From then on, I've been completely sold and increasingly so. I used to be a trumpet guy, but now I listen to mostly guitar jazz, so it seems. This might have something to do with playing trumpet in my youth and now currently playing guitar .


----------



## Vesteralen

I once had a very good CD of "Together Again" that I lost. This collection was the most inexpensive way I could find to replace it. No opinion yet on the earlier album here, but "Together Again" is the only BG disc I can't be without - Hampton, Krupa...


----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to Wes in quite a while, but I have a bunch of records. I'm a big Pat Martino fan. His 1972 Live album, and 1974's Consciousness are probably my favorites. I really like his fusion album Joyous Lake, too.

Some other great stuff to listen to are the west coast records on the Contemporary label. To my ears these albums were recorded much better than the Blue Notes, and Prestige albums. I guess I'm not much of a Rudy Van Gelder fan. If you like guitar, the Barney Kessel/Ray Brown/Shelly Manne albums are great. Also recommended is Sonny Rollins and the Contemporary Leaders, featuring Kessel. And Sonny's 1962 classic, The Bridge, with Jim Hall. This, imo is one of the great modern jazz records of that era.


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

Chick Corea/Herbie Hancock/Keith Jarrett/McCoy Tyner 
Latin On Impulse! {*Thanks, KP.}


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beach Boys, Pet Sounds.*

Rolling Stone just called this the second greatest album of all time. I'm finally getting around to hearing it. Personally, I think the vocals are great, and it has interesting background effects, but overall, there's something about it that I don't like; maybe it's its underlying tired, world-weary feel.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently, I am listening to Rush's Clockwork Angels album.

View attachment 6302


This could easily be the rock album of 2012 for me personally, from the first notes this album simply clicked for me. There is not a weak track on the album. The instrumentation is fantastic and the vocals are very good, as are the lyrics.


----------



## Conor71

*Tangerine Dream: The Virgin Years: 1974-1978*

Now playing Disc 1 of this 3 Disc set - pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Cnote11

neoshredder would like that


----------



## Philip

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beach Boys, Pet Sounds.*
> 
> Rolling Stone just called this the second greatest album of all time. I'm finally getting around to hearing it. Personally, I think the vocals are great, and it has interesting background effects, but overall, there's something about it that I don't like; maybe it's its underlying tired, world-weary feel.
> 
> View attachment 6297


What i find annoying about this record is that they consistently drop two tones after every single musical phrase. Ever since i've figured this out i can only listen to their Best of albums.


----------



## Conor71

Cnote11 said:


> neoshredder would like that


Haha yes I always think of him too when this group are mentioned


----------



## samurai

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beach Boys, Pet Sounds.*
> 
> Rolling Stone just called this the second greatest album of all time. I'm finally getting around to hearing it. Personally, I think the vocals are great, and it has interesting background effects, but overall, there's something about it that I don't like; maybe it's its underlying tired, world-weary feel.
> 
> View attachment 6297


I agree; I've always thought that *Surf's Up *was a much better album, both conceptually and in terms of sheer listening enjoyment.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I honestly don't know how Pet Sounds could be number 2! I know it may seem un-American of me but I've never understood the appeal of the Beach Boys and after re-listening to Pet Sounds I still don't. I would much rather listen to Jan and Dean if I am going to listen to beach music. This leaves me with one question. 

What was number one? 

Kevin


----------



## Philip

it's Rolling Stone...... completely pathetic at listing or reviewing or anything else


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kevin Pearson said:


> I honestly don't know how Pet Sounds could be number 2! I know it may seem un-American of me but I've never understood the appeal of the Beach Boys and after re-listening to Pet Sounds I still don't. I would much rather listen to Jan and Dean if I am going to listen to beach music. This leaves me with one question.
> 
> What was number one?
> 
> Kevin


Sergeant Pepper.


----------



## jani

I love this album! I bought it on last January and i am still not tired of it!




Damn!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Manxfeeder said:


> Sergeant Pepper.


Well, that's at least understandable. It probably was one of the most innovative rock albums of all time. Or at least one of the most influential albums. But Pet Sounds? yeesh!

Kevin


----------



## Conor71

*John Coltrane: Plays The Blues*

Playing this one for a first listen and about half way through it now. Sounds good - I like Blues-Infused Jazz


----------



## samurai

Conor71 said:


> *John Coltrane: Plays The Blues*
> 
> Playing this one for a first listen and about half way through it now. Sounds good - I like Blues-Infused Jazz


Conor, That really is a tremendous album. Great listening awaits you!


----------



## Vesteralen

Modern big band music - not quite my thing, but some of it is fine for me.


----------



## Sonata

Yesterday:









Very good album, their best in my opinion.









Many fans were disappointed because they think it fell short of the original Operation Mindcrime. It certainly did, but I still like it very much.


----------



## cwarchc

My latest acquisition came today.
Not sure if you can put them into a genre or not?
I've only recently discovered them.
Unfortunately the founder member died in 1997


----------



## starthrower

Weather Report-self titled

Nothing like their later groove oriented music, but a very beautiful album. If you like In A Silent Way,
you'll probably like this. Features Miroslav Vitous on bass, and Airto on percussion.


----------



## jani




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Coltrane Plays the Blues.*

I'd never heard of this until Conor and Samurai mentioned it. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## starthrower

I've been revisiting this one over the past few days. 
It all comes together here. A peak recording in their
long career.


----------



## jani

Gotta love Steve Vai!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane, One Up, One Down.*


----------



## Sonata

Our Lady Peace: Clumsy. Great alternative album that was very popular in my high school days.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Sonata

Good wake-up in the morning album.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Miles Davis, Bitches Brew.*


----------



## Vaneyes

For Jagger's 69th.


----------



## Vaneyes

And, a few months in advance of Johnny Rivers' 70th.


----------



## Sonata

Onto classical now, but earlier today, I listened to *Faith No More* I have four of their albums, and just had them on shuffle.


----------



## Vaneyes

From 1966.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Manxfeeder said:


> *Miles Davis, Bitches Brew.*
> 
> View attachment 6497


Funny...I listened to this today as well. I think I'm finally starting to actually enjoy listening to it. It's only taken 40 years or so. 

I also listened to these:





































I'm off on Thursdays and it's the one day I have to myself because my wife works Monday - Friday. So, Thursday's the only day I can crank up the stereo and hear these albums the way they were meant to be heard...loud and on good speakers!

Kevin


----------



## Vaneyes

Peace Train's a-comin'.


----------



## Vaneyes

1967.


----------



## kv466




----------



## Sonata

"Frank Sinatra Duets"
Not music I listen to often, but a couple times a year, Old Blue Eyes hits the spot.


----------



## Ralfy

Live and shorter version:


----------



## Sonata

Andromeda: Extension of the Wish. Decent progressive metal album.


----------



## samurai

Some Sonny Rollins:


----------



## samurai

A bit of Sonny Stitt:


----------



## Sonata

B.B. King: Greatest Hits


----------



## samurai

Traffic--*Shootout at the Fantasy Factory; *such an outstanding group and album!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

A nostalgic album from my childhood.


----------



## samurai

This wonderful jazz-inflected piece from Traffic's *Shootout at **the Fantasy Factory, *which reminded me so much of another one of my favorite free riffing instrumental works by them called _Freedom Rider, _from *John Barleycorn Must Die**: 



*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane, the Classic Quartet - Complete Impulse Studio Recordings.*

I'm going through parts of this on Spotify. So far my favorites are Out of This World and Wise One. Alabama makes me sad.

I probably shouldn't say this publicly, but I've listened to A Love Supreme once a year every year since 1974 trying to like it, and I just don't. I recognize the artistry, but there's too much pounding on the downbeat; it wears me out.


----------



## starthrower

I'm assuming this is from the Live In Europe 1967 CD/DVD set? Will have to pick this up at some point.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Savatage - Gutter Ballet. What a great album.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> Listening to Savatage - Gutter Ballet. What a great album.


I haven't listened to that one yet, but I do very much enjoy Savatage. I own Dead Winter Dead, Handful of Rain, and Edge of Thorns. Edge of Thorns is by far my favorite, great album.


----------



## neoshredder

I got Edge of Thorns as well. Right up there with Gutter Ballet.


----------



## Niki

I've been walking around the city of Toronto a lot listening to Grimes -- 



 -- it's ethereal and beautiful, esp. for nightly meandering strolls along the waterfront and through Trinity Bellwoods Park.


----------



## Vaneyes

This album and Malbec are looping nicely with London 2012.


----------



## science

Got to hang out here more often.


----------



## Vaneyes

1966


----------



## samurai

I had forgotten just how much I enjoyed--and how often--I used to listen to this jazz-infused instrumental {_Glad_}, by Stevie Winwood and *Traffic, *which in this live performance segues directly into _Freedom Rider_. Does anyone make music like this anymore? Simply outstanding!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Traffic--*When The Eagle Flies*


----------



## neoshredder

Decided to go ambient. Listening to Andreas Vollenweider's Magic Harp cd.


----------



## starthrower

Played this one in the car today.

Miles Davis Live-Evil










On tap from the library is the expanded version.
Cellar Door Sessions 1970


----------



## Vaneyes

1967


----------



## Vesteralen

Another music magazine recommendation. Haven't really keyed in on a lot of the lyrics yet, but musically intriguing.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## samurai

Yes--*The Yes Album. *This sounds as exciting as when I first heard it previewed on WNEW FM by Scott Muni, whereupon I rushed out to buy my own copy {vinyl, of course}. It sounds as fresh and innovative as when it premiered back in 1971. Ah, lost youth, where hast thou gone? This is a truly great album and group.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> Yes--*The Yes Album. *This sounds as exciting as when I first heard it previewed on WNEW FM by Scott Muni, whereupon I rushed out to buy my own copy {vinyl, of course}. It sounds as fresh and innovative as when it premiered back in 1971. Ah, lost youth, where hast thou gone? This is a truly great album and group.


I was/am a huge YES fan. I used to listen to them almost everyday and owned hundreds of bootleg recordings by them. I still enjoy an occasional YES album but not as much as I used to. My favorites being The Yes Album, Fragile, Close to the Edge, Tales of Topographic Oceans, Relayer, Going for the One. I enjoyed the Rabin years too but not near as much as their earlier works. The reunited albums of the later years just have not ever been as good as the material created during their peak years in the 70s. It's really hard to continue to be creative and relative. And I don't think I speak of fondness of those albums because of nostalgia but because they truly are better than anything else they ever did artistically.

Kevin


----------



## samurai

@ KP, I totally agree with you on this; except for the Stones, most of the prog rock groups I had initially adored in the Seventies {Procol Harum, Tull, ELP} never could match their original creativity and levels of excitement that they created after the original group had disbanded and then "reformed". Perhaps it is a function of only being able to break new ground one time--and one time only--and then everything tried after that is by definition no longer "pioneering" or "innovative", but seems vapid, derivative--and, if I daresay so, especially in the case of Yes and Tull--somewhat pretentious and artsy-fartsy. As the old saw goes, "Ain't nothing like the first time". I guess this holds true in music as well as most other aspects of the life experience.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

One of my favorite albums from my teenage years and one of the first jazz albums I ever bought is John Klemmer's Touch. Touch and Barefoot Ballet were constantly played by me. Of course I was high as a kite back then but I still really enjoy the smooth sax sound of Klemmer. He was a pioneer of what would become known as smooth jazz in the late 80s and 90s, but back when this album was made there was no such thing as smooth jazz and no smooth jazz radio stations. If you like to listen to soft relaxing sax playing the try Touch. It will "touch" you!










Kevin


----------



## Conor71

*Miles Davis: Nefertiti/Wynton Marsalis: Standard Time, Volume 3*


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *The Velvet Underground and Nico.*
> 
> This is supposed to be the 13th greatest album of all time, says Rolling Stone. It's kind of disturbing in its confessional nature, graphic in an uncomfortable way, like Alan Ginsburg's poetry; its sound, though influenced by modern classical composers, just brings me to a dark place. It may be great, but it's not something I'm coming back to.
> 
> View attachment 6180


The Deluxe version has the mono mix, which is well-worth hearing. Yes, this was the 'dark side' of the counter culture. New York, heroin addiction, sexual deviance, and more.

I see their first three abums as a trilogy, representing 
1: Innocence (shattered)
2: Debauchery (White Light/White Heat)
3: Redemption

The third album (redemption), entitled simply "The Velvet Underground," was released in its first pressing with Lou Reed's mix, referred to as the "closet mix" because the vocals are mixed higher, and recorded "dry" as if from a small closet (the pun was also intended, I'm sure). Get this mix if at all possible, available in the box set (although I did find a loose copy of that disc which had been separated from the 4-disc set). The other mix was done by record company executives, and I call it the "corporate mix." It is inferior in every way.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> The third album (redemption), entitled simply "The Velvet Underground," was released in its first pressing with Lou Reed's mix, referred to as the "closet mix" because the vocals are mixed higher, and recorded "dry" as if from a small closet (the pun was also intended, I'm sure). Get this mix if at all possible, available in the box set (although I did find a loose copy of that disc which had been separated from the 4-disc set).


Thanks! Spotify has the album you've pictured on the right; I'm listening now. Is that the inferior one? As it is, it is a nice contrast to the banana album.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kevin Pearson said:


> One of my favorite albums from my teenage years and one of the first jazz albums I ever bought is John Klemmer's Touch.


John Klemmer was cool. But I do have a distinct memory about him.

I was able to see him in a lawn concert at Cal State Fullerton back in the day. He was wearing pants that looked like a jester would wear, and since they didn't have a belt, he kept having to pull them up. It's pretty hard to play like he did and stop every few minutes to pull up your jester pants, but he managed. He also had a young harmonica player who had an annoying habit of dancing when he wasn't playing, then continuously pulling up his mic cord as it slipped down.

I have to admit, it was hard to concentrate on the music with all that pants-pulling, dippy dancing, and cord-yanking.


----------



## Ravndal

Genious! Techno is certainly an art form


----------



## Sonata

Strange Brew: Best of Cream


----------



## samurai

From Trane and Tyner:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

This one's for L'enfer.


----------



## samurai

Yes--*The Yes Album*


----------



## starthrower

Joni Mitchell at the height of her powers! Plus Jaco Pastorius on bass!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Sounds of Zurich Airport.*

This is a big band made up mostly of employees of the Zurich Airport. You can tell, this isn't the Basie Band, but it has nice arrangements. I'm not sure I'd want to hear this recording again, but I'd like to see them live at the airport.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Return To Forever--*Romantic Warrior and No Mystery*


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades*


----------



## starthrower

Well, I'm putting this up here for Samurai since he mentioned he would give Holdsworth a listen. This is the opening track to the first album I bought back in 1985 called Road Games. At the time, this tune totally blew my mind. Such beautiful chord melody playing, followed by an incredible solo. There's a lot of guitar shredders around, but there's only one Allan Holdsworth. His music is soulful and beautiful, and although he plays very fast, I never get the feeling he's trying show off. He's just being Allan, a beautiful artist!






If you like this, here's 40 minutes of prime live music from Tokyo 1984, with Chad Wackerman on drums, and Jimmy Johnson on bass. The first tune, Tokyo Dream is also on the Road Games CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonny Rollins, Saxophone Colossus.


----------



## millionrainbows

Manx, I like "The Bridge" by Sonny Rollins; and all of the quartet stuff with Jim Hall on guitar.


----------



## Vesteralen

Kevin Pearson said:


> I was/am a huge YES fan. I used to listen to them almost everyday and owned hundreds of bootleg recordings by them. I still enjoy an occasional YES album but not as much as I used to. My favorites being The Yes Album, Fragile, Close to the Edge, Tales of Topographic Oceans, Relayer, Going for the One. I enjoyed the Rabin years too but not near as much as their earlier works. The reunited albums of the later years just have not ever been as good as the material created during their peak years in the 70s. It's really hard to continue to be creative and relative. And I don't think I speak of fondness of those albums because of nostalgia but because they truly are better than anything else they ever did artistically.
> 
> Kevin


Agree with you on all this. As a side note - I really like their latest effort "Fly From Here". It is in the style of "Drama" more than the classic years, but it is definitely my favorite CD by them in the last 20 years.


----------



## Vesteralen

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 6619
> 
> 
> Another music magazine recommendation. Haven't really keyed in on a lot of the lyrics yet, but musically intriguing.


Gave M. Ward's "A Wasteland Companion" several more listens before returning it to the library yesterday. Love it. Sort of Dylan, sort of Lennon in a 21st century way. I will be investigating his output more in the future.


----------



## millionrainbows

Sun Ra, nobody else like him.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^
I went to a jazz festival in 1986, and the Sun Ra Arkestra opened the show. I was 24 at the time, and I had never heard of Sun Ra. He put on a very entertaining show, and his band was great. Years later I picked up most of the CDs on the Evidence label, and some live stuff as well.


----------



## Crudblud

Roy Orbison - In Dreams

One of the best pop albums ever, seriously, especially if you can appreciate imaginative instrumentation and song structure.


----------



## BeatOven

lately and i do suggest:


----------



## Ravndal

Dntel - Aimlessness. 

So many good tracks. Wonder why RA only gave it 2.5/5 zzz..


----------



## samurai

The John Coltrane Quartet--*Coltrane*


----------



## millionrainbows

A classic Monk album, also available in SACD. From the opening strains of the old Baptist hymn "Abide With Me" _(written by one William H. Monk in 1861---this is Monk's idea of a pun),_ in the sax-friendly key of E-flat, just as it appears in the hymnal---with Coleman Hawkins on baritone and John Coltrane on tenor---it takes off from there. One of the greatest moments in jazz comes in "Well, You Needn't" after Monk's angular, fragmented, ultra-modern detective story piano solo, when he calls out *"Coltrane! Coltrane!"* and Coltrane jumps in with a brilliant solo. If you like jazz, you *gotta* have this!


----------



## samurai

millionrainbows said:


> View attachment 6821
> 
> 
> A classic Monk album, also available in SACD. From the opening strains of the old Baptist hymn "Abide With Me" _(written by one William H. Monk in 1861---this is Monk's idea of a pun),_ in the sax-friendly key of E-flat, just as it appears in the hymnal---with Coleman Hawkins on baritone and John Coltrane on tenor---it takes off from there. One of the greatest moments in jazz comes in "Well, You Needn't" after Monk's angular, fragmented, ultra-modern detective story piano solo, when he calls out *"Coltrane! Coltrane!"* and Coltrane jumps in with a brilliant solo. If you like jazz, you *gotta* have this!


I believe that this is the first jazz record I ever bought, when I was about 15 years old. It brings back a lot of wonderful memories as well!


----------



## starthrower

Gotta love Monk sitting in that little red wagon! When CDs first came out in the early 80s, I bought Monk's Music, and Brilliant Corners. Still my favorite Monk albums!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Yes--*Going For The One {Expanded}*


----------



## mtmailey

Here is good cd for me:AFRICAN DRUMS and AFRO-CARIBBEAN GROOVES.there is plenty of polyphony & polyrhythms here.


----------



## Sonata

Symphonic metal band *Leaves Eyes*, with their most recent album *Meredead*.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Manx, I like "The Bridge" by Sonny Rollins


I'm listening now. Thanks!


----------



## Vesteralen

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:
> 
> *Yes--*Going For The One {Expanded}*


Oooo.."Turn of the Century" is my favorite.


----------



## Sonata

On a symphonic metal kick today, in between my classical listening.

Just downloaded yesterday:









Maybe more goth-metal than symphonic. I don't know. Whatever the genre, they are one of my favorite bands. I've been following them since before they became well known here in the US, and I've seen them live twice. Awesome music:









Not up to the level of musicianship of the previous two bands, IMHO. I'd call them symphonic pop-metal. Still, the singers voice is pleasing to the ear and it's a decent, easy listen:









This last band I would have categorized on par with Nemesea, pleasant but nothing special. Until their last album. Their music reached a whole new level both technically and thematically. I just love this one, and it's getting better with each listen:


----------



## Ravndal

I recommend checking this out. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Sonata

Continued my female fronted symphonic/goth metal last night.

More Lacuna Coil:









And Stream of Passion with their most recent release:


----------



## Mesa

Vaneyes said:


>


Awesome track!

I'm listening to a load of Ray Charles, Blind Willie Johnson, Big Bill Broonzy and Rev. Gary Davis at the moment, various materials.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

This album make me wanna holler!










Booker Ervin and Roland Kirk on reeds, Jimmy Kneeper on bone, Doug Watkins on bass, 
Dannie Richmond on drums, Mingus on piano and hollers!


----------



## EricABQ

Going with a little country folk this afternoon. I haven't listened to this in quite some time. A mixed bag, but some really nice songs in here:


----------



## Crudblud

The Mothers of Invention - Carnegie Hall

Featuring the Persuasions as supporting act.


----------



## starthrower

Jazzy Sunday so far. Revisiting these classics for the first time in several years.


----------



## graaf




----------



## Ravndal

lmao


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Sonata

Leaves' Eyes: Vinland Saga. So glad I finally got around to checking this group out. I've really been enjoying them!!! I have to full length albums and an EP, and I'll definitely grab their other two albums at some point.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beautiful! Jazz on a Telecaster? It sounds magnificent. Ted Greene was one of the most advanced harmonic thinkers who ever picked up a guitar. You've *got* to hear this. It was his only album.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## norman bates

millionrainbows said:


> View attachment 6959
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Jazz on a Telecaster? It sounds magnificent. Ted Greene was one of the most advanced harmonic thinkers who ever picked up a guitar. You've *got* to hear this. It was his only album.


agree, i absolutely love his version of Danny boy. And his videos where he is improvising in the style of Bach are simply jaw dropping.
Another fantastic jazz album (actually one of my very favorites) with telecaster is Pure Desmond with Ed Bickert (who with Greene and Lenny Breau are in my holy trinity of chord melodists). An album that probably was a favorite of Ted Greene too, in a video on youtube there's a segment where he is talking of Bickert and he plays the intro of Squeeze me exactly like it's played on the album.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

Vas- in the Garden of Souls

Serj Tankian-Harikiri

Winds- Reflections of the I

Miss Saigon


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Manxfeeder

Ravndal said:


> lmao


Wow. If _that_ guy can do those moves, maybe there's still hope for me.


----------



## Sonata

Art Tatum Solo Masterpieces Volume 1


----------



## Crudblud

The Mothers - Weasels Ripped My Flesh


----------



## Crudblud

Frank Zappa - Lumpy Gravy


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Crudblud

Glenn Miller - The Star Collection


----------



## Crudblud

Fong Naam - Siamese Classical Music, Vol. 1: The Piphat Ensemble Before 1400 A.D.


----------



## Renaissance

Great prog band.


----------



## Crudblud

Benny Goodman - 1936, Vol. 2

Maybe I should've started with Vol. 1? Who cares, this is awesome!


----------



## Crudblud

Seoul Ensemble of Traditional Music - World Network Series, Vol. 12: Korea


----------



## EricABQ

On a quick drive this morning Faith No More's Epic came on the radio. I hadn't heard that in a very long time. I turned it up loud and basked in the awesomeness.


----------



## belfastboy

Me thinks he's gonna go far


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## samurai

Some Brubeck:


----------



## tdc

The Doors - _Summer's Almost Gone_


----------



## belfastboy

samurai said:


> Some Brubeck:


On my playlist!! Love it....


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy

*Sorry Sibelius*!!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## samurai

_"Please lock me away, and don't allow the day, here inside, where I hide, with my loneliness. I don't care what they say I wont stay in a world without love"._

BB, Great choice, which brings back a lot of of my wayward youth to me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sonata

Mars Volta-Noctourniquet


----------



## neoshredder

Taking a break from Classical Music. At least for a few hours. lol Listening to 80's Rock. Yes some so of it is hair metal but only the best for the genre.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

neoshredder said:


> Taking a break from Classical Music. At least for a few hours. lol Listening to 80's Rock. Yes some so of it is hair metal but only the best for the genre.


We would expect nothing less! 

Kevin


----------



## starthrower




----------



## cwarchc

I'm exploring some Jacques Brel
I got into him through Bowie's cover of "The Port of Amsterdam"
Here's a great song


----------



## Crudblud

LP 1 from The History and Collected Improvisations of Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention


----------



## Crudblud

Django Reinhardt - Djangologie 1928-1950: Disc 1

A sprawling 20 disc box covering Django's recordings from, as the name implies, 1928 to 1950.


----------



## Crudblud

^Disc 2 of that set


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Sonata

Today and yesterday:

Lacuna Coil: Comalies
Evanescence: Evanescence
Serj Tankian: Hirikari
Eighteen Visions: Darkest Days
Dream Theater: A Dramatic Turn of Events


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Sonny Rollins--*Newk's Time*


----------



## samurai

This is my favorite cut from *Newk's Time*:


----------



## Crudblud

Cab Calloway - Chronological Classics 1930-1931


----------



## Crudblud

Glenn Miller - The Golden Years: Disc 1

Calloway proved to be far too "dixie" for my taste.


----------



## Manxfeeder

samurai said:


> This is my favorite cut from *Newk's Time*:


Great choice. :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Dark Suns: Grave Human Genuine
Apocalyptica: Worlds Collide
Savatage: Edge of Thorns
Leaves Eyes: Vinland Saga
Epica: a couple of slower songs of their album Requiem for the Indifferent


----------



## EricABQ

On the drive home from work just now the classic rock station played Twisted Sister's We're Not Gonna Take It. I cranked it.

I would have preferred I Wanna Rock, but it still worked.


----------



## jani

Gotta love Steel panther!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Arsakes




----------



## Mesa

85% Zappa.


----------



## Crudblud

Rene Bloch - Mucho Rock

Latin American big band swing. Mmm mmmmm!


----------



## Crudblud

Django Reinhardt - Djangologie 1928-1950: Disc 3


----------



## Crudblud

Glenn Miller - The Golden Years: Disc 2

I cannot be stopped.


----------



## Crudblud

The Stalin - Trash

Decidedly not big band swing.


----------



## Sonata

Art Tatum: Piano starts here


----------



## campy

John Philip Sousa, _Looking Upward Suite. _Keith Brion leading the Royal Artillery Band on a Naxos CD.

(Or does this belong in the classical section?)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Crudblud

Glenn Miller - The Golden Years: Disc 3

It's a real sadness that there's only four discs to go at.


----------



## opus55

Genesis

















My favorite Genesis piece - Firth of Fifth. I like the live version in Seconds Out better than studio one.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent *


----------



## Sonata

A blast from the past: back to my school days! Cranberries: No Need to Argue. I never even heard the whole CD the last time around, dug it out of my collection. I think it's my sisters actually.

Also, Rise Against: Unraveling. Their debut album. It's ok, very rough sound. My least favorite of their albums. But in general I love Rise Against, so I was interested in hearing their roots.


----------



## EricABQ

This was the best album to come out of the whole Seattle craze.

I will fist fight anyone who says it wasn't.*

*No I won't.


----------



## Sonata

Fantastic album. AIC were in my top five favorite bands back in the day. I can't quite say they've held that spot, but I still really really like their music. Their acoustic stuff (Sap, Jar of Flies) was actually pretty awesome as well as their heavier stuff. I still have most of their albums I do believe.

Yesterday I listened to Rory Gallagher, BBC Sessions. Right now I'm continuing on some blues, with the Best of Johnny Winter on Spotify.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Grateful Dead Albany, NY 3/26/90
http://www.dead.net/spring1990


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ArthurBrain

A hypnotic dreamy acid groove from Laurent Garnier


----------



## starthrower

Terje Rypdal-Unfinished Highballs disc from the Odyssey box. Some great modern big band music if you like prog rock, fusion, and modern jazz. Lots of great soloing on electric piano, moog, trumpet, guitar, etc. Here's a preview.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Genesis--*Selling England By The Pound* {1973}


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:*

Hank Mobley--*Soul Station*


----------



## Crudblud

Primus - Sailing the Seas of Cheese

Bit of nostalgia for the old folks.


----------



## Crudblud

Son House - The Real Delta Blues


----------



## ArthurBrain

Some tripped jazzy vibes....


----------



## clavichorder

Classics of blues and rock


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## violadude




----------



## elgar's ghost

Tyranny & Mutation - Blue Oyster Cult's tremendous second album and for me their crowning glory. How could it be anything other than fantastic with song titles like '7 Screaming Diz-Busters' and 'O.D.'d on Life Itself'?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Dusted off these classics today.


----------



## Lenfer

Ravndal said:


> lmao


Where is this? I think the one in the yellow suit cuts my hair....


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Hank Mobley--*Roll Call*


----------



## Metalkitsune

Some JPop


----------



## cwarchc

Time for a bit of jazz....hhmmm nice


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Crudblud

The Uncollected Glen Gray and the Casa Loma Orchestra, 1939-1940

No, I don't think the title makes any sense either, but it's a really good compilation.


----------



## Crudblud

Stan Kenton - Complete Capitol Studio Recordings: Disc 5


----------



## Crudblud

Glen Gray and the Casa Loma Orchestra - Swingin' Decade

Why is big band swing so fantastic?


----------



## jani

This one gives me chills every time i hear it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

Janiva Magness: Stronger For It. A smokin' female blues artist


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Ravndal




----------



## EricABQ

Everyday on the way home from work I flip around the various rock stations here in town hoping for at least one song that I can turn up and enjoy a little good old fashioned rock music. Some days I strike out and some days I have moments like the one I had today:


----------



## neoshredder

Created an 80's Rock playlist on my iPod that puts in all my favorite 80's songs and cd's into one massive playlist. 527 songs at present. Enjoying them right now.


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> Created an 80's Rock playlist on my iPod that puts in all my favorite 80's songs and cd's into one massive playlist. 527 songs at present. Enjoying them right now.


Go ahead. Keep them to yourself. See if i care.

Next CM project for you. Load all D. Scarlatti Keyboard Sonatas.


----------



## neoshredder

Vaneyes said:


> Go ahead. Keep them to yourself. See if i care.
> 
> Next CM project for you. Load all D. Scarlatti Keyboard Sonatas.


I'll put down the first 10 songs of my playlists. I'll go more into Classical Music later. 

Joe Satriani - Lords of Karma 
Boston - Party
Bon Jovi - Hardest Part is the Night
Firehouse - Oughta be a Law
Scorpions - Wind of Change
Vandenberg - Wait
Dokken - Cry of the Gypsy 
Dokken - I Can't See You
Gary Moore - The Law of the Jungle
Autograph - Send Her to Me.


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> I'll put down the first 10 songs of my playlists. I'll go more into Classical Music later.
> 
> Joe Satriani - Lords of Karma
> Boston - Party
> Bon Jovi - Hardest Part is the Night
> Firehouse - Oughta be a Law
> Scorpions - Wind of Change
> Vandenberg - Wait
> Dokken - Cry of the Gypsy
> Dokken - I Can't See You
> Gary Moore - The Law of the Jungle
> Autograph - Send Her to Me.


Gary Moore?

View attachment 7878


----------



## neoshredder

Great guitar player. Most famous for his Still Got the Blues album but also created some great 80's Rock Music. Victims of the Future is the best example of that imo. But yeah just one of many cd's of the 80's worth mentioning. We're Stars.


----------



## neoshredder

A shoutout to Steelheart. His voice was in the movie Rockstar. Stand up and Shout! Their 80's debut (or should I say their 1990 debut of the 80's sound) album was amazing imo.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ondine

...


----------



## violadude

I'm sure it's cheesy. But I can't understand what he's saying, so it's ok lol. I just think the music is pretty. It's from a korean drama I watched called "Dr. Jin"


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

Elysion: Silent Scream. Enjoyable female fronted band from Greece. Hope to see a second album by them in the near future,

Savatage: Edge of Thorns. Excellent album.


----------



## Crudblud

The Indispensable Artie Shaw: Disc 1

I love finding these sets for next to nothing in weird little shops.


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## EqualMoneySystem

I'm listening to one of Chet Bakers last concerts at the moment, the great Tokyo concert from 1987


----------



## clavichorder

Edited....


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ondine

The Robert Fripp String Quintet


----------



## Crudblud

Rudimentary Peni - Cacophony

Yet to be topped by any punk record ever, I believe.


----------



## Crudblud

Frank Zappa - 1978/09/21: Mid Hudson Center, Poughkeepsie


----------



## nikola

So, some of my most favorite musicians and groups so far are:
Elton John, Billy Joel, Ennio Morricone, Vangelis, Mark Knopfler, Chris Rea, Yanni, Katie Melua, ABBA, The Beatles, Chris Isaak, Brandi Carlile, Coldplay, Phil Collins, Edith Piaf, Angelo Badalamenti, Glenn Miller, etc.


----------



## Crudblud

Eric Dolphy and John Lewis play Kurt Weill


----------



## Sonata

Rise Against: Appeal to Reason. One of my very favorite bands. They are playing a concert in ten days just two and a half hours from my house, but I don't think I'll be able to go


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:*

John Coltrane--*Coltrane's Sound*


----------



## Sonata

A mixed playlist of soft Frank Sinatra songs:

A Very Good Year
Fools Rush In
Strangers in the Night
I'm a Fool to Want you
World We Knew
I'll Be Seeing You
Send in the Clowns
Softly as I Leave You

Actually, a few songs on this list are choking me up. Send in the Clowns, and I'll Be Seeing You. Unfortunately right before my daughter was born last month, my mom left my father, which ended a 33 year marriage. In their earlier years when they were happy, they used to love dancing and Sinatra was a favorite.


----------



## nikola

I love so much this:


----------



## Cnote11

L'amazing Bud Powell, Volume One










Guten stuff


----------



## Cnote11

I do like the _other_ cover better, though. I mean, this one is just too "somber" for such a bouncing album. The other was more vibrant and playful. Bad choice!


----------



## violadude

Listening to Sleepytime Gorilla Museum. Also, cool interview of them. They say Bartok is one of their influences


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## oogabooha

I'm listening to Beat Happening's self titled album. they're a _great_ indie pop band who are just about being complete amateurs but making music that is from your heart at the same time. I love classical music and being trained in an instrument for years, but the underground "amateur" scene is something that I have a deep admiration for/involvement in


----------



## millionrainbows

Gotta listen to The Beatles periodically. These 2010 remasters sound fan-tastic.


----------



## Sonata

At the moment, I'm listening to my husband play "Devil Went Down to Georgia" which my husband is playing on Guitar Hero. Before that he played a song from the Top Gun soundtrack and a Lacuna Coil song from the same game.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> At the moment, I'm listening to my husband play "Devil Went Down to Georgia" which my husband is playing on Guitar Hero. Before that he played a song from the Top Gun soundtrack and a Lacuna Coil song from the same game.


No trough the fire an the flames?

This is what i am listening to at the moment.


----------



## Sonata

oogabooha said:


> I'm listening to Beat Happening's self titled album. they're a _great_ indie pop band who are just about being complete amateurs but making music that is from your heart at the same time. I love classical music and being trained in an instrument for years, but the underground "amateur" scene is something that I have a deep admiration for/involvement in


I love your attitude! I've become quite passionate about classical music in the last year, and it's encompassed well over half of my listening. However, I've no intention of ever becoming highbrow about it, simply because I love all sorts of music. Do I like music to tell a story and have depth? Of course! But I have no problem belting out a simple rock song either, or getting all emotional to a corny love song.


----------



## Sonata

Yesterday: BE by one of my very favorite bands, Pain of Salvation. The lead singer/head of the band/songwriter, is such an incredible musician: Daniel Gildenlow. His vocal range is great.


----------



## campy

"You Go To My Head," music & lyrics by J. Fred Coots and Haven Gillespie. Frank Sinatra's 1945 recording for Columbia.


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> No trough the fire an the flames?


oh no. he's worn that out too many times attempting it on expert. I won't let him play that one when I am around!


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> oh no. he's worn that out too many times attempting it on expert. I won't let him play that one when I am around!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cnote11

Dave Brubeck - Time Out (Jazz)


















Thelonious Monk - Brighter Corners and The Unique Thelonious Monk (Jazz)










Chet Baker - Chet is Back! (Jazz with some Jazz vocal bonus tracks)










Toki Asako - Weekend Shuffle (Jazz Pop Vocal)










Horace Silver - Cape Verdean Blues (Jazz)


----------



## Cnote11

John Coltrane - A Love Supreme (Jazz)










Introducing Ruben Gonzalez (Afro-Cuban Jazz)










Pasteboard - Glitter (Shoegaze)










Broken Little Sister - Memories, Violet & Demons (Shoegaze/Dream Pop)










Neon Bunny - Seoulight (Korean Indie-Pop)










Salyu - Salyu x Salyu (Japanese "Bjork-pop")


----------



## Cnote11

and finally










Wayne Shorter - Speak No Evil (Jazz)

I claim this page as solely mine


----------



## Ondine

Nobody is Perfect... Truly


----------



## oogabooha

Sonata said:


> I love your attitude! I've become quite passionate about classical music in the last year, and it's encompassed well over half of my listening. However, I've no intention of ever becoming highbrow about it, simply because I love all sorts of music. Do I like music to tell a story and have depth? Of course! But I have no problem belting out a simple rock song either, or getting all emotional to a corny love song.


Thanks so much! I've been in love with classical music for many years now, but the common thread that seems to be prevalent throughout my music tastes is honesty, and when human expression is involved, I believe that's the most important thing. That is certainly encompassed by many musicians in the classical scene, but the simpleness and realistic approach is also embodied in 3 chord songs with beautiful, "amateur" melodies and great lyrics. This is what allows me to call Beethoven beautiful while calling I Wrote Haikus About Cannibalism In Your Yearbook beautiful as well. Even then, large concept albums like _69 Love Songs_ (the Magnetic Fields) or "teenage symphonies to god" like the Beach Boys' _Smile_ are very prolific pieces of art.

I write a lot of folk music in various punk bands/indie pop bands and go to many local shows, so I'm well encompassed in the local scene (and am helping arrange/record strings for many albums at the moment.) However, classical music will always be where my heart lies, but I don't see why people can't like every type of music there is.

I'll post some more:
(*note* NSFW language I guess)


----------



## oogabooha

millionrainbows said:


> View attachment 8041
> 
> 
> Gotta listen to The Beatles periodically. These 2010 remasters sound fan-tastic.


Do you prefer the stereo versions or the mono? I'm not a _huge_ fan of the Beatles (I used to, but I prefer the Beach Boys now and have since lost a lot of interest I used to have for the Beatles), but I always remember being angry at the stereo mix for _Magical Mystery Tour_...the remasters sound nice, but I always keep it mono.


----------



## millionrainbows

oogabooha said:


> Do you prefer the stereo versions or the mono? I'm not a _huge_ fan of the Beatles (I used to, but I prefer the Beach Boys now and have since lost a lot of interest I used to have for the Beatles), but I always remember being angry at the stereo mix for _Magical Mystery Tour_...the remasters sound nice, but I always keep it mono.


It depends, for specific reasons. I prefer the mono version of "Day Tripper" because they tended to put reverb on the vocals in stereo mixes, and the vocals here in mono are "dry," so they sound better, more up-front, and the song "drives" more, as I remember the single on the radio.

I do have the Mono Box, as well as the stereo. For me, the older stuff sounds better in mono, like "Drive My Car" and songs from that period. Sgt Pepper is actually a different mix in places, so it's interesting in that regard also.

In the Mono Box, there are 1965 stereo mixes done by George Martin which sound good. One is of "Help," and another.















I don't like things "just because they are in mono"; there has to be audible difference which depends on other factors. Generally speaking, mono recordings are more phase-coherent, which means the signal will be clearer, esp. the bass, but that was more crucial on LPs played on turntables, or tape, media which had inherent tracking & phase imperfections.


----------



## neoshredder

Another 80's Rock night for me.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now, I'm listening to a cycle of Deep Purple's Made In Japan, Come Taste The Band and tribute album Machine Head: Remachined.


----------



## Sonata

Rage For Order- Queensryche. A favorite.


----------



## Cnote11

Busdriver - RoadKillOvercoat


----------



## Ondine

War









Achtung Baby


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's another obscure gem you had to know about in the days of vinyl, and even back then it was rare. Great piano playing from Nicky Hopkins (played with Jeff Beck, Rolling Stones, Quicksilver). Mick Taylor contributes some guitar. Good string arrangements, good songs.


----------



## Ondine

This midnight calls for Garbarek.


----------



## Cnote11

Time out










New Boss Guitar of George Benson


----------



## Sonata

A couple other throwbacks to my school days: *Live, Throwing Copper*, and *Moist, Silver*. The former I listened to a lot when I was young. The latter was my sister's and I'd only heard their hit single back then, until she gave me the CD in a collection purge a couple years ago.


----------



## Meaghan

Bob Dylan, Duquesne Whistle
http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.html?action=1&t=1&islist=false&id=160015988&m=160017027
This song has a suggestion of apocalypse to me - as if the whistle is the Silver Trump announcing Judgment Day (and there are lyrics that support this interpretation), which is in very interesting contrast to its persistently chugging cheeriness. Fascinating.

Listen to that Duquesne whistle blowin'
Blowin' like the sky's gonna blow apart
You're the only thing alive that keeps me goin'
You're like a time bomb in my heart


----------



## Ravndal

Been listening to "Blue Notebooks" by Max Richter. Truly an amazing album


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Eliectric Light Orchestra - Time.


----------



## EricABQ

On the way home from work today the classic rock station played Photograph by Def Leppard and backed it up with Stairway To Heaven.

I'm not the least bit embarrassed to say that I turned it up and sang along to both.


----------



## samurai

*The Cannonball Adderley Sextet In New York*


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Art Rock

Miles Davis - Kind of blue.

Been on a (re)discovery tour of Miles Davis recently.


----------



## Vaneyes

A purge request.


----------



## Ondine

Loving this Jazz experience... and its Title!


----------



## Conor71

*Vangelis: Spiral*

Having a non-classical day today - now playing the Vangelis album and after this I will play the Smiths compilation


----------



## millionrainbows

This was originally called "Red Norvo with Strings," a pun on the "Charlie Parker with Strings" album on Verve. The "strings" are Tal Farlow on guitar, and Red Mitchell on bass. If you only buy one jazz album this year, get this one.


----------



## Conor71

*Sun Kil Moon: April/Red House Painters: Self Titled*


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## jani




----------



## violadude




----------



## Kevin Pearson

Having listened to Bob Dylan for 40 years or more I have often been disappointed with some of his releases but the best of his albums far outweigh the disappointments. With every album he releases you think to yourself "does Dylan really have anything interesting to say anymore and is he even relevant anymore"? However, Dylan now at 71 years old still does have something worth listening to. His latest release Tempest is really a fine album and is up there, in my opinion, with his albums like Blonde on Blonde, Blood on the Tracks, Time Out of Mind, New Morning, Slow Train Coming, Hard Rain or Oh Mercy. Check it out if you can!If you have Spotify it's on there and Amazon has it for sale for only $9.99










Kevin


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to; ELO - Out of the Blue. An amazing album btw. Definitely their best album.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Arsakes

Boogie Man - Sid Phillips


----------



## EricABQ

Ray LaMontagne's first album, Trouble. 

Excellent.


----------



## jani




----------



## jani

Dragonforce released their new music video few days ago, and i must say that they have improved a lot. It isin't just endless guitar fills&solos anymore.


----------



## samurai

*The Cannonball Adderley Sextet In New York*


----------



## Crudblud

Suara Parahiangan - Sundanese Instrumentala Degung Sabilulungan


----------



## Crudblud

Gauze - F***heads


----------



## Crudblud

Sekar Sunda Ensemble of Bangli Village - Gamelan Gong Gede


----------



## samurai

ELO--*Time*. Great sounding album from the early eighties.


----------



## Crudblud

Khmer Wedding Music

I can't find any information about the ensemble playing these, but it is very well recorded for an apparently no-name ethnomusicology record.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy

always gets me


----------



## Sonata

More non-classical than classical today. I did a random shuffle of my iPod for awhile, which gave me songs by Symphony X, Sculptured, The Doors, and Pink Floyd.

I then listened to Janiva Magness, Stronger For It

Now: Operation Mindcrime by Queensryche. A truly amazing album, I cannot rave about it enough. I played it out in my early 20s, but after a long breather, it's as wonderful as ever.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

ELO--*Eldorado*


----------



## Cnote11

She - Coloris










After this

Saint John Coltrane's _A Love Supreme_


----------



## Cnote11

Sucrette - C'est Si Bon Plus

Yes... shibuya-kei


----------



## EricABQ




----------



## jani

If you like instrumental solo music you should check this out! I think that Guthrie Govan is one of the best guitarists around these days.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## rojo

Just lift yourself... gonna feel real good.






'Cause when you close your heart, then you close your mind.


----------



## Sonata

belfastboy said:


>


Nice to know there's another Sinatra fan on here


----------



## Sonata

Right now:A trifecta of wonderful symphonic metal albums.

Kamelot: Poetry for the Poisoned
Serenity: Death and Legacy
Delain: April Rain


----------



## Cnote11

Sonata said:


> Nice to know there's another Sinatra fan on here


You can count me in on that one as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cnote11 said:


> You can count me in on that one as well.


Yup. He's still Chairman of the Board.


----------



## cwarchc

I'm surfing at the edge of time
I've got this on vinyl from the early days


----------



## Sonata

More excellent symphonic metal. This time Within Temptation: The Silent Force. My second favorite album by this band, second only to "The Heart of Everything"

ETA: and now their album Mother Earth.


----------



## crmoorhead

Brian Eno: Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy


----------



## crmoorhead

Cnote11 said:


> You can count me in on that one as well.


Me too! Sinatra and Ella Fitzgerald melt away any troubles instantly! My favourite song by Sinatra is this:






And how about some Ella?:






I'm an incurable romantic, I'll admit it.


----------



## starthrower

Emerson Lake & Palmer 40th Anniversary Concert on AXS TV network right now.


----------



## Wandering

I was going to put Brubeck's Dorian Dance from 'a La Mode' on here via youtube, but I can't find it; All I can find is some showy bell chimes thingy!


----------



## Sonata

I'm letting my iPod make some non-classical listening decisions for me right now. Right now it's Nightwish's album Oceanborn.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> I'm letting my iPod make some non-classical listening decisions for me right now. Right now it's Nightwish's album Oceanborn.


I bought the Imaginaerum on last January and i still think its awesome!
Its even better if you listen to the whole album from begging to end, the final track don't make sense if you don't listen to the other tracks first because it recaps the themes from other songs.
I love Anettes vocals on this album!


----------



## Sonata

I don't have either of the albums with Annette. I had listened to samples and they didn't appeal....however with your remarks, I may have to give them a deeper look


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> I don't have either of the albums with Annette. I had listened to samples and they didn't appeal....however with your remarks, I may have to give them a deeper look


One of my favorite songs on the album.


----------



## Crudblud

Tokyo Gakuso - Gagaku: Court Music of Japan


----------



## Sonata

Rusted Root: self titled album

Our Lady Peace: Somewhere out there

Mars Volta: Octahedron

I have something of a love-hate relationship with Mars Volta. They have a bombast that makes them interesting and unique. However, often that bombast goes over the top for me. Deloused in the Comatorium is awesome, and I like much of Octahedron. However, there is plenty in their cataologue that I do not like at all.


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## kv466

Luke Bryan - Tailgates and Tanlines
Jason Aldean - Night Train


----------



## Crudblud

Ensemble Nipponia - Kabuki and other traditional music of Japan

An interesting LP from the late 70s which collects several old pieces from the 18th and 19th centuries, traditional pieces which are older (12th century), and some compositions from the 1970s.


----------



## jani

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## DeepR

This trance track totally kicks balls.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Sonata

Green Carnation: The Quiet Offspring

This is a progressive metal band, but this particular album is more of straight-up hard rock. Even though I love progressive metal as a genre, but I find they do no frills rock better.


----------



## jani

This "old fool" can still rock! \m/


----------



## EricABQ

I dug this old CD out for the drive to and from work today.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Andy Williams (1927 - 2012). I particularly enjoyed his Xmas songs.


----------



## Crudblud

Frank Zappa - You Can't Do That On Stage Anymore, Vol. 5


----------



## Sonata

Pain of Salvation- 12:5

This is a live acoustic album. It's a real work of art, it's not just a random mix of songs performed live, but a real cohesive blend of songs in a new way from the original. Wonderful.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## EricABQ

Today I tuned to the classic rock station to begin my commute home and Free Bird was just starting. I hadn't listened to Free Bird in a number of years, so I figured I would listen to the whole thing. I pulled into the garage just as it was finishing. This tells me two things:

1. Traffic was moving really well today.

2. Free Bird is long, man.


----------



## Cnote11

Two Brubeck discs

Time Further out and Jazz Impressions of Japan


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Sonata

iPod shuffle mode again:

Rory Gallagher: Wayward Child
Bush: Glycerine
Harmony: Prevail
Ben Folds Five: Brick
Aaron Lewis: Black (Pearl Jam cover)


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 8530


One of my favourite contemporary jazz singers.


----------



## etkearne

*The HK Alliance*- Catherine Chase (2012)

It is my own band's music haha. I listen to my own works quite a bit to spot mistakes.


----------



## jani

etkearne said:


> *The HK Alliance*- Catherine Chase (2012)
> 
> It is my own band's music haha. I listen to my own works quite a bit to spot mistakes.


I like to listen some of my own works even for enjoyment, ( I have few finished pieces and tons of unfinished pieces)
I really like some of my own music and find some of it original.
I think that when you write music you have to write music what you can be proud for ( if you have a deadline that goal always can't be reached)


----------



## etkearne

jani said:


> I like to listen some of my own works even for enjoyment, ( I have few finished pieces and tons of unfinished pieces)
> I really like some of my own music and find some of it original.
> I think that when you write music you have to write music what you can be proud for ( if you have a deadline that goal always can't be reached)


I agree. I enjoy everything that I write, or else I wouldn't have finished it!! But I try to set aside time to listen as Devil's Advocate for things that could be improved upon or things that take the piece down the wrong road for what I want to convey.


----------



## tdc




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Yes--*Time And A Word {Remastered and Expanded Version, 2003}*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

Dragon Tunes: Children's singalong music *sigh* the things you do for your kids.


----------



## Cnote11

I believe this was the first album I ever posted in this thread

Kenny Burrell - Midnight Blue


----------



## Cnote11

Grant Green - Idle Moments










João Gilberto - João Voz e Violão


----------



## Cnote11

Joe Pass - Virtuoso


----------



## starthrower




----------



## neoshredder

The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed and Electric Light Orchestra - Time


----------



## Sonata

Yesterday: Robin Rogers, Treat Me Right
Today: Mind's Eye, Walking on H20


----------



## etkearne

I am listening to a song by my band (The HK Alliance) called "Colors of the Maples" that I wrote when the 95 degree temperatures finally ceased and the trees started turning colors. So it has a lot of refreshing motifs in it with beautiful layered guitars and a catchy bassline.


----------



## pierrot

Listening to GY!BE's new album Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend!. It's just an average post-rock disc, but the second song "Their Helicopters' Sing" sounds like it could be a Ligeti or a Xenakis composition, incredible.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

ELO--*Time. *Outstanding concept album from 1981. Well done indeed!


----------



## Sonata

Johnny Winter: Best of


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## jani

Not even close to the original version but i thinks its still good.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Kevin Pearson

Today I am devoting the majority of my day to listening to non-classical (mostly jazz). I had the privilege in the 1970s, and when I say privilege I do not use the word lightly, to see John McLaughlin and the Mahavishnu Orchestra perform live in Millwaukee, Wisconsin. I was mesmerized. I was not really very familiar with McLaughlin and attended with a friend who was an enthusiast. McLaughlin blew me away as I had never heard anyone play guitar like that in my life. We had seats only about five rows back from center stage and I could see every finger movement. He had a double fretted guitar and how he could move from one to the other with such lightning speed and precision was mind blowing. They performed in an auditorium where only about 3000 people could attend and so the environment was intimate. I would say almost spiritual. Anyway that evening made me a lifelong fan of John McLaughlin and to this day I believe him to be one of the greatest guitarists in the world (electric or acoustic). So I am starting the day off by listening to Birds Of Fire.










Kevin


----------



## starthrower

Birds Of Fire is my favorite MO album. I was a decade late to the fusion phenomena, being only 10 years old in '72. I wish I could have heard this music when it was brand new. Anyway, I got turned onto all the classic fusion stuff listening to college radio in the early 80s.

20 years later I was on the air at this very same station (WAER-Syracuse University) playing fusion and modern jazz. BTW, I believe there's a complete MO concert in B&W up at YouTube when they played in Syracuse in '72. An older friend of mine attended the show.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> Birds Of Fire is my favorite MO album. I was a decade late to the fusion phenomena, being only 10 years old in '72. I wish I could have heard this music when it was brand new. Anyway, I got turned onto all the classic fusion stuff listening to college radio in the early 80s.
> 
> 20 years later I was on the air at this very same station (WAER-Syracuse University) playing fusion and modern jazz. BTW, I believe there's a complete MO concert in B&W up at YouTube when they played in Syracuse in '72. An older friend of mine attended the show.


I'll have to look for that concert on YouTube. I was just a teenager when I saw McLaughlin but he made a lasting impression and very few concerts I have attended have ever done so. I was more into the "progressive rock" scene as a teenager but I dabbled into the fusion as well. I think my appreciation for it has grown over the years. Miles Davis' Bitches Brew was way too far ahead of where I was musically and it has taken me a long time to appreciate it to any degree.

Another album that I had difficulty with was Herbie Hancock's Sextant album, which is what I am listening to now. At the time I think this album was not very well received, which is weird because it's not that far off what Miles was doing, but today it's looked back at as a must have of the early jazz fusion scene. The album is kind of bizarre in that it seems to meander and is rather "spacey" way out there avant garde funky groove. I think you have to be high to appreciate this music at it's fullest but that is way behind me and so I must try my best to get through to it on my own. Also I must add that this is one of the best album covers ever!










Kevin


----------



## Ravndal

The new album from "Gary Beck". I love it.


----------



## Sonata

Tori Amos- Little Earthquakes. Her smashing debut. This first album, along with her last (Night of Hunters) are my favorite albums by her. She is one of my favorite artists.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Moving on to something a little more traditional with the great Stanley Turrentine and his classic CTI recording called "Sugar". CTI made so many great recordings in the 1970s. The basic lineup for this album featured Stanley Turrentine - tenor saxophone, Freddie Hubbard - trumpet, George Benson - guitar, and Ron Carter - bass with guest appearances by Airto, Hubert Laws, Lonnie Liston Smith, Billy Cobham etc. Creed Taylor had access to some of the best studio musicians of the time and great artists to boot. If you have never heard Sugar you have missed one of the best Jazz albums of the 70s in my opinion. Never cared for the cover of this album though as I have never had a foot fetish and it just doesn't seem sexy to me but it's what's inside the cover that counts.










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Staying with the Creed Taylor sound with a classic Wes Montgomery album "Down Here on the Ground". Montgomery surely has to be one of the best smooth jazz guitarists of all time. His versatility and creativity at times is just amazing! Don Sebesky also does a nice job on some of the arrangements.










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Guess now that I got into this laid back groove I'm finding it hard to leave it. This time it's with the wonderful sax player Paul Desmond. Desmond of course is most known for his composition Take Five and his long time involvement as a member of the Dave Brubeck Quartet. However, he did some wonderful things on his own after leaving Brubeck and this album is one of them. Very relaxing album with good variety of sounds.










Kevin


----------



## cwarchc

Apologies for anybody who hasn't seen the "Fast Show"
but 
Hhmmm nice
time for a bit of jazz
this is really cool or hip (take your pick)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Back to something a little more upbeat with Mike Stern's "Odds or Evens". This is probably one of Stern's best albums. A little bit in the smooth jazz vein but there is a lot of fusion here as well. Some great guitar playing no matter what. Anyone who enjoys the the band The Yellowjackets I think would really dig this album.










Kevin


----------



## Chrythes

First time with Coltrane. This is just awesome.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Here's another Jazz gem by Jeremy Steig. Steig is an incredible flutist and this album really has some funky things going on. This album is actually a compilation of his albums 'Legwork' and 'Wayfaring Stranger'. In any case it's a good example of early jazz fusion. The wife will be getting home shortly so my listening will have to resume later tonight when she goes to bed. Really enjoying a day of Jazz though. Nice break!










Kevin


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades*
King Crimson--*In The Court Of The Crimson King*

These have to be two of my favorite prog rock albums of all time, along works from ELP and Yes, of course!


----------



## Crudblud

Frank Zappa - The Grand Wazoo

The original LP mix.


----------



## neoshredder

samurai said:


> Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades*
> King Crimson--*In The Court Of The Crimson King*
> 
> These have to be two of my favorite prog rock albums of all time, along works from ELP and Yes, of course!


You got great taste in music.


----------



## samurai

@ Neoshredder, Thanks, as do you! :cheers:


----------



## starthrower

Kevin Pearson said:


> Back to something a little more upbeat with Mike Stern's "Odds or Evens". This is probably one of Stern's best albums. A little bit in the smooth jazz vein but there is a lot of fusion here as well. Some great guitar playing no matter what. Anyone who enjoys the the band The Yellowjackets I think would really dig this album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I agree, Kevin! Odds Or Evens has always been my favorite Stern album. I bought it back in 1991 when it was first released.
I think this is his strongest collection of compositions and melodies. His subsequent albums suffer from a sameness quality
so I've stopped buying them. But he's a great player. I've seen him live a few times. He was in BST for a little while too, back
in the day.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Vinnie Moore Radio on last.fm. Though the best guitar players I know already, there are plenty that are interesting as well.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Well the wife is gone for a few days and so I'm going to take advantage to crank up the stereo. Really been digging listening to jazz lately so I started off the day with this great recording of some of the best sessions of Grant Green. Green was a phenomenal guitarist and would influence many guitarists to come. This album has some pretty funky grooves for the early morning but it sure is fun to listen to. Man this guy could play!










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

What if you could have the skilled training of a classical string quartet but also be able to professionally improvise? ( You do know that this is a rare ability for classical musicians to improvise don't you?) I think the outcome might be The Turtle String Quartet. If anyone wants to listen to some awesome jazz performed by a string quartet then I highly recommend you check these guys out. I would also say that if you are a fan of the Dave Grisman Quintet their albums will probably appeal to you.










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Another off the beaten track album. This time by jazz harpist Dorothy Ashby. Gotta love albums like this!










Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

Crudblud said:


> Frank Zappa - The Grand Wazoo
> 
> The original LP mix.


I've heard that LP a million times. When a friend gave me his C Melody Sax, I was so pumped. Now I actually have a mystery horn! (Yep, Cleetus is really Ernie Watts doing insane things to one of those.) Oh, and my wife _is_ so sensitive she's invisible.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Queen of Soul - The Best of Aretha Franklin.*


----------



## Ondine

The Charles Mingus Anthology

Atlantic Records


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cold Blood.*

Lydia Pense is a great singer and hasn't lost it, even though there's an over 30-year span between these albums.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Schandmaul, a German folk-rock/folk-metal band, one of my all-time favorites. 
In a few days they will be giving a show not far from my place, but I will be on my way to Germany at the same time. Aaaaaarrrrrgh!


----------



## Cnote11

The thing to do by Blue Mitchell


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lecrae, Church Clothes.*

A lot of my teenage/20-something friends like this guy. I'm not sure I'm in his target audience.


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


I have not heard this album but I love E.S.T.! I especially dig their Plays Monk album. Great stuff!

Kevin


----------



## samurai

Yes, Kevin, I whole-heartedly agree with you; it's such a shame that Svensson had to die so young. For my money, the jazz that EST created is some of the best ever.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> Yes, Kevin, I whole-heartedly agree with you; it's such a shame that Svensson had to die so young. For my money, the jazz that EST created is some of the best ever.


Yea it was such a tragedy and a real loss for us music lovers. At least he left quite a few albums behind for us to continue to enjoy.

Kevin


----------



## samurai

ELO--*Time*. The more I listen to this album, the more that I am convinced it is an ELO masterpiece!


----------



## Ondine

Birds of Fire

The Mahavishnu Band Orchestra

That outstanding Line-Up! John, Jerry, Jan, Rick & Billy.


----------



## samurai

From EST, a great live performance of one of my favorite pieces from *Somewhere Else Before*. Notice how Svensson at certain times gets the piano to sound like a stringed instrument. He was truly an amazing talent, and I miss him very much: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cfBtxDbB5aA


----------



## Cnote11

Complete Bitches Brew Sessions
I'm currently through 2 hours and 20 minutes of the 4 and a half hour journey.


----------



## Cnote11

One of those days


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Strange Place For Snow*


----------



## Cnote11

This In a Silent Way boxset is another 3 and a half hour journey. I've only made my way through an hour and a half of it and I don't think I'll be finishing the rest tonight  I do love these Miles boxsets. I'm taking recommendations on what Miles set I should strap myself in for tomorrow!


----------



## Cnote11

Midnight Blue


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent*


----------



## Arsakes

Nancy Wilson - Can't Take My Eyes Off You






Plain beautiful


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Cnote11

SOUTAISEIRIRON - Hi-fi Anatomia


----------



## Sonata

Watched a few *Lindsey Stirling* videos on YouTube. I really enjoyed them, and I'll be listening more in the future!

And now, four hours later, *Virgin Black: Mezzo Forte* and *Sombre Romantic*
They are a strange blend of doom metal and ambient. I generally don't care for doom, but this is different enough to work. Its not a band I play too often. They can sound a little dreary if I listen often, but every now and then it hits the spot. Tonight it does.


----------



## Sonata

More non-classical. As much as I love my classical music exploration, I have been neglecting my other music. Spurred on by some other-genre discussion last night:

*Pink Floyd: The Wall*. I forgot how good this album is. I'll likely give it another listen within the month
*Metallica*: a playlist of about ten favorites on my iPod.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## regressivetransphobe




----------



## Sonata

The Moody Blues and Emerson Lake and Palmer. I only have about ten songs between the two, but I listened to all of those today. And I think I want more from each of them.

Led Zeppelin on shuffle.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## realdealblues

Listening to Ronnie James Dio's "Lock Up The Wolves" album. 

Forgot how good this album is. It's one of those albums that never seemed to get any praise but had some really great songs. His voice was so strong. I miss the Little Man with the HUGE voice


----------



## opus55

Vangelis.. I love the main theme of Blade Runner and the nostalgic mood of La Petite Fille De La Mer


----------



## Cnote11

Everybody Digs Bill Evans


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EricABQ

There's something about this song that has always stuck with me. It's really one of my favorites.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc

Time for some Gil


----------



## samurai

Cannonball Adderley: *The Cannonball Adderley Sextet In New York.* Their first ever live performance in New York, and it is dynamite! The presence of Yusef Latef on tenor sax, oboe and flute, coupled with Joe Zawinul's soulful piano playing, really takes this music to a whole other level!


----------



## Sonata

In the evenings the last couple of days I've been playing some carefully selected *Pain of Salvation* songs for my husband, trying to get him hooked


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Gil Scott-Heron--*We're New Here and Me And The Devil*


----------



## Sonata

More Pain of Salvation yesterday. The album "One Hour by the Concrete Lake"

This morning while getting ready for work I listened to a couple songs from a progressive rock band called Tiles


----------



## Arsakes

Ella Fitzgerald - Every Time We Say Goodbye (1965)


----------



## Chrythes

Grant Green. I want to get into Jazz even more, especially into bebop and guitars. Idle Moments is a great album, though I want more of Green's playing. Playing Green Street now, it seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. Either way, this music is pure awesome.


----------



## Vesteralen

Of the more recent AP albums, this one stands out. Nicely surprised by a couple of female vocals, too, including Clannad's Maire Brennan (one of my favorites).

Described by one reviewer as Pink Floyd meets Kenny G, it's still (if you're in the mood for it) a great disc for the unashamed APP fan.


----------



## buafafa

I thought this forum deserved a 'Currently Listening To...' topic, so here it is!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Chrythes said:


> Grant Green. I want to get into Jazz even more, especially into bebop and guitars. Idle Moments is a great album, though I want more of Green's playing. Playing Green Street now, it seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. Either way, this music is pure awesome.
> 
> View attachment 9263
> 
> 
> View attachment 9264


Love Grant Green! One of the greatest jazz guitarists ever in my opinion.

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

Picked up some Herbie-less Headhunters today. A two-fer re-issue.
Pretty good stuff even without Hancock. I bought it mainly to hear 
more of Bennie Maupin's playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

cwarchc said:


>


Back in the early '70s I never paid much attention to Coltrane or Billie Holiday, but my local jazz station (KBCA - loved that station) used to play this song over and over, and this adjuration finally got me to branch out into their music.

Of course, Coltrane didn't take my troubles away; it was more like, "Oh, nuts, how am I ever going to play like that?"


----------



## graaf

Songs are variations on classical themes (copy/paste from wikipedia):
"Shattering Sea" (Variation on: Song of the Madwoman on the Sea-Shore, Prelude Op. 31, No. 8 - Alkan) 5:38
"SnowBlind" (Variation on: Añoranza from 6 Pieces on Spanish Folksongs - Granados) 3:14
"Battle of Trees" (Variation on: Gnossienne no. 1 - Satie) 8:42
"Fearlessness" (Variation on: Orientale from 12 Spanish Dances - Granados) 6:31
"Cactus Practice" (Variation on: Nocturne Op. 9, No. 1 - Chopin) 4:27
"Star Whisperer" (Variation on: Andantino from Piano Sonata in A major, D 959 - Schubert) 9:53
"Job's Coffin" (Inspired by: Nautical Twilight, Mendelssohn.) 3:32
"Nautical Twilight" (Variation on: Venetian Boat Song from Songs Without Words, Op. 30 - Mendelssohn) 3:16
"Your Ghost" (Variation on: Theme and Variations in E-flat major, WoO 24 from Ghost Variations - Schumann) 5:38
"Edge of the Moon" (Variation on: Siciliano from Flute Sonata, BWV 1031 - Bach) 4:51
"The Chase" (Variation on: The Old Castle from Pictures at an Exhibition - Mussorgsky) 3:02
"Night of Hunters" (Variation on: Sonata in F minor, K. 466 - Scarlatti, and: Salva Regina, Gregorian chant) 5:32
"Seven Sisters" (Inspired by: Prelude in C minor - Bach) 2:44
"Carry" (Variation on: The Girl with the Flaxen Hair from Préludes I - Debussy) 4:07


----------



## starthrower

My first listen to this 1972 Mingus large ensemble album in at least a decade.
This was Mingus's favorite album. I don't know if it's my favorite, but it's a 
great record! I shouldn't have waited so long in between spins!


----------



## Arsakes

Nat King Cole - Unforgettable


----------



## EricABQ

I'm very partial to the original version of this song, but this is pretty nice:


----------



## Sonata

Coheed & Cambria: Year of the Black Rainbow. Great album, great band.


----------



## EricABQ

It would take some effort to convince me there has been a more thrilling piano part in any rock song that what is in this one.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

I had a brief iPod shuffle list: 
1) *Jewel*-Amen
2) *Metallica*- The Day that Never Comes
3) *Anthrax*- Ball of Confusion. First listen to this one, decent song. Anthrax is more my hubby's speed than mine, but I'll give this song some more play in the future.

Now to continue a non-classical listening project: I am listening to all of *Coheed & Cambria's* albums in reverse chronological order. Today it's *Good Apollo I'm Burning Star IV, Volume 2: No World for Tomorrow*. To me their albums are varied enough that I'll easily complete this listening project in just a few days. I have a couple favorite albums by them, but in my mind they've never put out a bad album. They have a new album just released, and I'll definitelty get it in a few months' time.


----------



## Wandering




----------



## Chrythes

Continuing with Grant Green -






















Great Music. 
Also, Pat Martino -


----------



## Guest

I know this isn't classical, but it's what I've just watched on Youtube...

"If the future of funerals has a sound, this is it."*

*http://www.greenplastic.com/radiohead-lyrics/kid-a/motion-picture-soundtrack/*






Motion Picture Soundtrack
*
Red wine and sleeping pills
Help me get back to your arms
Cheap sex and sad films
Help me get back where I belong

I think you're crazy, maybe
I think you're crazy, maybe

Stop sending letters
Letters always get burned
It's not like the movies
They fed us on little white lies

I think you're crazy, maybe
I think you're crazy, maybe

I will see you in the next life.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Matt Ulery - By a Little Light

Is this jazz or classical? A hybrid of both or none? Is it a genre you can't categorize? Whatever it is I have to say this is one of the most fascinating to listen to modern albums I have heard in quite some time. Original for sure and an album I think worth hearing!










Kevin


----------



## Sonata

*Dream Theater*: Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence suite.


----------



## Vaneyes

Aw c'mon, let's cuddle.


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach - Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces










I believe it is the greatest work of music of the 21st century so far. Steve Roach is leading us into the future.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## PetrB

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## Wandering

^


----------



## tdc

Wow, this guitarist impressed me today.


----------



## jani

You should all check it out.


----------



## Sonata

*Coheed & Cambria:* Good Apollo I'm Burning Star IV, Volume 1: From Fear Through the Eyes of Madness.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Sonata

Kamelot- Epica


----------



## Vaneyes

Newport 1960. The precious Raelets at 5:27.

Hank Crawford - alto sax
David "Fathead" Newman - tenor sax
Leroy "Hog" Cooper - baritone sax
John Hunt - trumpet
Marcus Belgrave - trumpet
Edgar Willis - bass
Teagle Fleming - drums


----------



## korenbloem

Mercury Rev - Boces


----------



## Mickey

Laetitia Sadier- Silencio


----------



## Kevin Pearson

These are really off the beaten track for me but I was in the mood for some schmaltzy background music this evening and turned to Russ Conway's "At The Theater" album. Some really good melodies and Conway was a fun pianist. Here's the playlist:

1. Some Enchanted Evening
2. People Will Say We're In Love
3. They Say It's Wonderful
4. This Is My Lovely Day
5. Hello Young lovers
6. Almost Like Being In Love
7. So In Love
8. On The Street Where You Live
9. We'll Gather Lilacs
10. If I Loved You
11. You've Done Something To My Heart
12. Tonight
13. I've Never Been In Love Before
14. The Party's Over










And also put on some Liberace! No I don't own these in case you're wondering, but they are on Spotify along with a lot of other weird and interesting stuff.










And then there is this weird Arthur Lyman Hawaiian/Mexican hybrid music! Fun stuff! Unfortunately the recording is slightly distorted.










Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Miles Davis, Kind of Blue.*

Kevin Pearson's post elsewhere gave me a spur to give Miles another try. And, of course, I don't need a reason to hear Cannonball Adderly . . .


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Manxfeeder said:


> *Miles Davis, Kind of Blue.*
> 
> Kevin Pearson's post elsewhere gave me a spur to give Miles another try. And, of course, I don't need a reason to hear Cannonball Adderly . . .
> 
> View attachment 9583


I hope you can listen with new ears Manxfeeder. This is one of my very favorite jazz albums of all time! 

Kevin


----------



## Wandering

Lonesome Road - 'Fatha' Hines version with his orchestra - not piano solo






Could of sworn I'd heard this in a Tarantino flick also? Kill Bill?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Very Best of Cannonball Adderly.*

I'm not sure what Inside Straight is doing in this compilation, but it does feature a downright goofy solo by Nat.


----------



## Sonata

Last night I had a playlist of various songs by *Avenged Sevenfold*, *Dream Theater*, *Symphony X* and *Five Finger Death *Punch

While getting ready for work this morning, I had some lighter fare by *Jars of Clay* and *The Fray*


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Last night I had a playlist of various songs by *Avenged Sevenfold*, *Dream Theater*, *Symphony X* and *Five Finger Death *Punch
> 
> While getting ready for work this morning, I had some lighter fare by *Jars of Clay* and *The Fray*


Symphony X is good, Michael Romeo is a great guitarist.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Cnote11

Satoko Fujii - Kitsune-bi

Avant-Garde Jazz


----------



## cwarchc

......


----------



## SpanishFly

This almost seems out of place after the slew of Motown and Jazz. Anyways:

*Avenged Sevenfold* - anything, especially _Scream,_ _Gunslinger,_ _Afterlife,_ _Dear God,_ _Almost Easy_

*The Sword* - brand new album, love _Apochryphon_!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Refractions, the Kim Richmond Concert Jazz Orchestra*.

I'm glad to see Kim Richmond still kicking around. I met him back when he first started, I think I impressed him by being an 18-year-old who knew who Don Byas was. It's strange what will prick up someone's ears.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

SpanishFly said:


> This almost seems out of place after the slew of Motown and Jazz. Anyways:
> 
> *Avenged Sevenfold* - anything, especially _Scream,_ _Gunslinger,_ _Afterlife,_ _Dear God,_ _Almost Easy_
> 
> *The Sword* - brand new album, love _Apochryphon_!!


I saw Avenged Sevenfold in concert about six years ago, along with Coheed & Cambria. I did not really know them at the time, outside of "Unholy Confessions" and a couple of other songs. They played a great show though, and now I am a fan.

I am currently in the mood for something a little more agressive for my lunchtime listening. I am currently playing "For We Are Many" by *All That Remains*


----------



## Guest

Just returned to Elbow's _Seldom Seen Kid_ and blubbed to _Loneliness of a Tower Crane Driver. _ I don't really know what the song is about, but I find if I sing along, putting my heart and soul into it, it cuts me up at exactly the point where it reaches its climax (around 3:47), and the unexpected key change seems to undercut the crescendo.

It's beautiful.


----------



## Sonata

Just a touch of 311 at the end of my lunch hour before getting back to classical. Hostile Apostle, I Told Myself, and Champagne.


----------



## norman bates

I'm listening a lot to R.Stevie Moore these days. A fan of Zappa, incredibly prolific, he sounds to me often like a lo-fi version of groups like XTC, Beach boys, Todd Rundgren, but it's difficult to pigeonhole his music, altough it seems that in his eclectism is very pop at his core, but there are a lot of strange musical experiments.


----------



## Wandering

I just watch the film _What's New Pussycat_, put a smile on my face...

Here we go! Oh Brother!


----------



## samurai

ELO--*Time. *I like this album more each time that I listen to it. :trp:


----------



## Wandering

^ I'll check that out samurai, thanks.  If I know it, it isn't by name, until now?


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## DeepR

Such a fantastic, uplifting and joyful piece. My favorite from New Age of Earth (1976).


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades*. Between Trower's monster riffs and B.J. Wilson's power drumming, this is one ***-kicking album!


----------



## samurai

Clovis said:


> ^ I'll check that out samurai, thanks.  If I know it, it isn't by name, until now?


Hi, Clovis. The name of the album is _*Time,*_ and if you have access to Spotify, you can check it out in its entirety, which is how I found it before deciding to buy the cd.


----------



## samurai

Cannonball Adderley--*The Cannonball Adderley Sextet In New York. *This is truly some *smokin'* jazz music!


----------



## jani

Getting my doze of heavy music! \m/


----------



## cwarchc

very gallic


----------



## millionrainbows

Finally, a good mastering of this. Even on vinyl, it lacked highs. *Esoteric* (dist. Cherry Red Records, Ltd.) finally got it right. The highs are restored, and I can finally hear Allan Holdsworth's guitar solo on _Hazard Profile._


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*Coltrane*


----------



## PetrB

*Lunar....*

Checking out...

Nick Cave & Warren Ellis -series of short pieces from grooveshark playlist "Lunar" 
Sent to me by a friend, extremely musical short pieces, I believe written for film or theater, by two outstanding musicians. 
http://grooveshark.com/#!/playlist/Nc+and+amp+We/78991158


----------



## Schubussy

Nick Cave & Warren Ellis are both amazing


----------



## Zauberberg

listening non stop to http://www.presentcat.com/


----------



## norman bates

Schubussy said:


> Nick Cave & Warren Ellis are both amazing


for a period i've listened a lot to dirty three. And i like your avatar too by the way, Sun ra is one of my favorite musicians ever


----------



## Schubussy

I love Sun Ra. He may have been completely mental but he definitely knew how to write some good music.

Some spacey music, composed by Angelo Badalamenti


----------



## millionrainbows

Schubussy said:


> I love Sun Ra. He may have been completely mental but he definitely knew how to write some good music.


No, he wasn't mental. He was born & raised in Alabama, then moved to Chicago. The costumes and persona were his way of rejecting America (I'm from outer space) and removing himself from the racism he experienced, and creating his own world.


----------



## norman bates

millionrainbows said:


> No, he wasn't mental. He was born & raised in Alabama, then moved to Chicago. The costumes and persona were his way of rejecting America (I'm from outer space) and removing himself from the racism he experienced, and creating his own world.


i agree. Read to his lyrics:

Is this a planet of life? 
Then why do people die? 
This is not life, this is death. 
Can't you understand?

You're only dreaming. 
You're not real here. 
You're only dreaming 
You did all the things 
you did before you died.

You're asleep. 
Wake up before it's too late 
and you die in a dream.

This world is not the real world. 
It's all illusion. It's not real. 
Can't you feel that this world is not real? 
Someone cast a magic spell 
on the people of planet Earth. 
II.-
If you do right they put you in jail. 
If you do wrong they put you in jail. 
You can't win. 
You got to do something else. 
You got to get away from here.

You make death your master. 
You're not free. 
If you're free, why do you bow to death? 
Is that what you mean by liberty? 
Stop bowing down to your master called death. 
If you're free, prove it.


----------



## Schubussy

I should have written '(possibly) completely mental' really, I've never been sure. That sounds convincing anyway.


----------



## Sonata

Vanden Plas: Christ-0


----------



## millionrainbows

It's good stuff...


----------



## norman bates

Nuno Canavarro - Plux Quba (1988)

a gorgeous and very little known album of warm and soothing electronic music that predated the glitch genre.


----------



## Zauberberg

Squarepusher - Ultravisitor


----------



## Sonata

Nearing completion of my Coheed & Cambria project. I am on *"In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth 3". *Just one more album to go after this one.


----------



## jani

Listening some extreme metal played with piano, some of you metal haters might find this listenable.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent. *This unit of Trane, Tyner, Jones and Garrison is simply genius, seeming to feed and flow off each other's riffs effortlessly. This is truly great jazz music!


----------



## norman bates

samurai said:


> John Coltrane Quartet--*Crescent. *This unit of Trane, Tyner, Jones and Garrison is simply genius, seeming to feed and flow off each other's riffs effortlessly. This is truly great jazz music!


Coltrane at his most lyrical, Wise one and Lonnie's lament are two of my very favorite tracks of him.


----------



## millionrainbows

A classic album.


----------



## Schubussy

I'm liking the jazziness of this thread.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to America's Greatest Hits.


----------



## Vaneyes

Are you experienced?


----------



## Vaneyes

"Listen up...foot 'n wall locker inspections in ten minutes. That's one-zero, gentlemen!"


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

This morning on my drive to and from a workout: Three Days Grace, self titled album.
This evening over dinner and my kids' bathtime: Within Temptation, The Heart of Everything. One of my (admittedly many) favorite albums.


----------



## Sonata

Queensryche: Empire


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


>


Well, rats. I would have joined you, but it's not on Spotify.


----------



## Schubussy

Sonata said:


> Queensryche: Empire


That's a cool album. I wanted to see them live but they cancelled at the last minute


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Sonata

Linkin Park: Living Things


----------



## norman bates

Millionrainbows: I don't know how many times I've listened to Out front. Such a tragic loss, he was destined to be one the greatests.


----------



## millionrainbows

Oh, yeah. I came onto him via Dolphy. He looks like Wynton Marsalis to me. The Candid label is very interesting in general.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, rats. I would have joined you, but it's not on Spotify.


I bought it at a local independent record store. The whole concert was improvised with no breaks. Continuous music from start to finish. I'm very happy with the results. Not a honk and squeak fest, or too abstract. Just great music making by three master musicians. RIP Sam Rivers.


----------



## Sonata

Evanescence: self titled album


----------



## Sonata

Leaves' Eyes: Vinland Saga
Nightwish: Oceanborn


----------



## millionrainbows

These sound fantastic in DTS 5.1 surround.


----------



## Sonata

Nightwish: Century Child


----------



## Schubussy

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - No More Shall We Part


----------



## millionrainbows

After watching Ken Burns' _*Dustbowl...*_







..........................................................


----------



## starthrower

I just picked up this 1974 album on CD. This is one of the best sounding recordings of the older
ECM releases I've heard. Features two guitarists, Carlos Ward on alto sax, and Charlie Haden
on bass. RIP Paul Motian


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Kate Bush and Black Sabbath. All day. yup


----------



## Wandering

^ Guthrie, how 'bout that!

I dig this album here, Exuberante reminds me of Stravinsky's Ebony Concerto, the trombone slide bit atleast, they have other similarities also such as multi-rhythmics. _Makes me stupid happy, more so than usual even. _


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## clavichorder

Thanks to violadude for introducing Gentle Giant to me, who heard about them through Starthrower.

This is a great song:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Gentle Giant were one of my very favorite prog bands of the 70s. I used to own every one of their records and back then they were hard to come by in this country (USA). All their albums are on Spotify and it's fun to revisit them from time to time.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Hair Band Radio on Pandora. Pandora is much better with Genre Stations compared to Last.fm.


----------



## Baroque

Gladius - Jingle Bell Shock
The YouTube video is insane--Christmas music with explosions! oh, and of course, the music is EPIC, first and foremost...


----------



## Wandering




----------



## Ondine

A sort of melacholy night...


----------



## Ondine

starthrower said:


> I just picked up this 1974 album on CD. This is one of the best sounding recordings of the older
> ECM releases I've heard. Features two guitarists, Carlos Ward on alto sax, and Charlie Haden
> on bass. RIP Paul Motian


Jazz lovers will miss him a lot... what a outstanding drummer.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^
An outstanding artist!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Nina Simone, Pirate Jenny. Not something to hear with the lights off.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to some 80's music to pump up the adrenaline as I was feeling fatigued most of today.  Need to feel better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neal Morse, from A Proggy Christmas. He usually is pretty serious about what he does, but this one makes me laugh, and it's supposed to. I hear echoes of the Ohio Players' The Funky Worm at 2:00, Frank Zappa at 3:43, and Frankenstein at 4:14. (I asked him; they weren't conscious references. It just shows all the influences that float around in his head subconsciously.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Another Neal Morse Proggy Christmas/Halloween song. This time he really is using Frankenstein. Also, he's using a real drummer.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Eloy Radio on last.fm. In a mood to space out with some space rock.


----------



## Cnote11

Stephane Grappelli avec Joe Pass et Niels-Henning Ørsted Pedersen - Tivoli Gardens










Bobby Broom Plays for Monk










Everybody Digs Bill Evans


----------



## Cnote11

The Amazing Bud Powell, Volume One










Duke Ellington - Live at the Whitney


----------



## Cnote11

Dexter Gordon's "The Christmas Song"






Edit: Oops wrong thread... oh well

Duke Ellington - Piano Reflections


----------



## korenbloem




----------



## Manxfeeder

Cnote11 said:


> Dexter Gordon's "The Christmas Song"


Hey, I'll join you!


----------



## kv466

...just a creepin'...


----------



## korenbloem

Townes van Zandt - Townes van Zandt


----------



## Cnote11

What was the first album you posted, korenbloem? The pictures are not working.

This is the third time I'm listening to this album today










Mass of the Fermenting Dregs - ゼロコンマ、色とりどりの世界


----------



## millionrainbows

--------------------------------->








Beautiful German electronica, on the SKY label.


----------



## Cnote11

Mississippi Fred McDowell - I Don't Play No Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## Sonata

Final Fantasy XIII-2 Soundtrac, Disc one
Christmas music on a local radio station while getting read for work.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Final Fantasy XIII-2 Soundtrac, Disc one
> Christmas music on a local radio station while getting read for work.


You have a great playlist now, i don't know who Brandon Musser is but rest of them are great!


----------



## Sonata

Why thank you Jani!

I found Brandon Musser a few years back, on emusic. I loved emusic at the time because they'd send me deals to sign back up for a month of service and they'd give me something like 75 free downloads. It really allowed me to try out a bunch of random music. Brandon Musser is a musician as well as performing various other duties at Syntax Records. I know him only for his piano music though, very enjoyable miniatures, between 2-6 minutes in length. Very melodic and generally (though not always) upbeat. I only have his "Piano Collection #1" right now, but he also has "Piano Collection #2", and now "Chapparal Nights" which literally just came out this month, and is on my Christmas wishlist


----------



## Schubussy

Just discovered this band.


----------



## cwarchc

One of my latest Amazon finds for 1p


----------



## Cnote11

Son House - Delta Blues & Spirituals


----------



## norman bates

Schubussy said:


> Just discovered this band.


great album, especially for those who like the fatalistic music of nick cave, tom waits, leonard cohen, morphine and similar stuff.


----------



## Schubussy

norman bates said:


> great album, especially for those who like the fatalistic music of nick cave, tom waits, leonard cohen, morphine and similar stuff.


Now you're just listing my favourite bands/artists. Explains why I like it so much really.


----------



## jani

What do you get when you combine great powerful rhythm guitar sound with a singer who has a great&powerful voice?
Also add the harsh German language.
You get RAMMSTEIN!!!


----------



## Cnote11

Got the new Hiromi album finally... giving it a first time listen


----------



## Sonata

Rise Against: The Sufferer and the Witness. Fantastic album.
311: Universal Pulse. Nothing special, but catchy ear candy now and again.


----------



## Cnote11

Baroque Jazz Trio


----------



## Ondine

God! This man is just... wonderful... 

Standards as standards are supposed to be played...

















Live...









...in Norway









_...Still_ live









This concert is a _'must have'_


----------



## aleazk

_The_ man :


----------



## Cnote11

Listened Emily Remler's Take Two and am now listening to Hiromi's Move once again.


----------



## Sonata

Dream Theater: A Change of Seasons
Vanden Plas: Seraphic Clockwork

Love both of these. Change of Seasons seems to get better with each listen. My toddler was rocking out to it last night which was so fun to see!


----------



## Ondine

Sonata said:


> Dream Theater: A Change of Seasons


That album is just great. There is a lot of tribute to other bands in a very special manner. I has Perfect Strangers which belongs to the Band that I must love... Deep Purple!





> My toddler was rocking out to it last night which was so fun to see!


That's great Sonata!


----------



## Schubussy

Cnote11 said:


> Baroque Jazz Trio


This is a pretty cool album I discovered recently, more jazz needs harpsichord!



Sonata said:


> Change of Seasons seems to get better with each listen.


I used to consider the title track one of my top 5 favourite songs. 






New Nick Cave. No I don't know why the title's in text speak either.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jani said:


> What do you get when you combine great powerful rhythm guitar sound with a singer who has a great&powerful voice?
> Also add the harsh German language.
> You get RAMMSTEIN!!!


Wow, what a freaky group. I think the keyboard player is working too hard.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I like Rammstein (especially later albums where there is less of those disco-style keyboards), but this particular song is just bad taste in my humble opinion.


----------



## jani

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, what a freaky group. I think the keyboard player is working too hard.


Believe me you haven't seen nothing from them yet, They have a song called Pu**y ( censored for TC :lol
They actually made a real porno video as music video for that song.
It has censored and uncensored version.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jani said:


> Believe me you haven't seen nothing from them yet, They have a song called Pu**y ( censored for TC :lol
> They actually made a real porno video as music video for that song.
> It has censored and uncensored version.


Hmm. Maybe I'll take your word on that one . . .


----------



## Cnote11

Once again returning to the new Hiromi album. I will devote myself to this album for the next weeks to come.


----------



## Sonata

Vangough: Manikin Parade. Progressive metal band I found on emusic a couple years back. At first listen I was highly impressed with them. For some reason these days I don't feel very inclined to listen often though I'm not sure why.


----------



## Schubussy

Talking of prog..


----------



## Cnote11

Hiromi marathon... it's been half a year since I've listened to most of her works. I've decided that I will spend my day with the following albums. The new album has reinvigorated my love for them.


----------



## Cnote11

oh yes, and also her album with Chick Corea


----------



## Ondine

Tord Gustavsen Trio's 'The Ground'









Keith Jarrett Trio's 'Tribute'

Amazing!


----------



## Head_case

Listening to some retro cult classics reworked by Peggy Sue (Brit girl band!):

http://peggysue.bandcamp.com/

You can hear the whole album here. Just perfect for cruising in an open top car on a sunny day.

I wish 

In the think of winter


----------



## Sonata

Second listen in three days to Dream Theater's "Change of Seasons"


----------



## quack

Scott Walker is crazycakes.


----------



## Ondine

In the mood for King Crimson...

















Starless & Bible Black


----------



## neoshredder

Ondine said:


> In the mood for King Crimson...
> 
> View attachment 10648
> 
> 
> View attachment 10649
> 
> 
> Starless & Bible Black


King Crimson is awesome. I love In the Court of the Crimson King. So psychedelic.


----------



## Schubussy

quack said:


> View attachment 10646
> 
> 
> Scott Walker is crazycakes.


Yeah. The new album is cool.

And King Crimson is indeed awesome.


----------



## Ondine

neoshredder said:


> King Crimson is awesome. I love In the Court of the Crimson King. So psychedelic.


Yes Neo'. Most of the albums are really good.

When I was young psychedelic stuff was really good


----------



## Ondine

Schubussy said:


> Yeah. The new album is cool.
> 
> And King Crimson is indeed awesome.


Harvest Moon is wonderfull!


----------



## Ondine

Still in the mood... 

King Crimson 'Projekt Four'









'Projekt Two'


----------



## Schubussy

Ondine said:


> Yes Neo'. Most of the albums are really good.
> 
> When I was young psychedelic stuff was really good


Psychedelic stuff is always really good.

Saw this live a few weeks back, never seen so many hippies in one place before


----------



## Cnote11

Chihiro Yamanaka - After Hours

First time I've listened to her. Pretty nice straight-ahead jazz.

I've noticed a strong trend of Japanese pianists being overtly influenced by Oscar Peterson. Sometimes I learn this in retrospect, and it always reminds me of why I probably enjoy many of the pianists they churn out.


----------



## Cnote11

Kenny Burrell - Have Yourself a Soulful Little Christmas


----------



## Cnote11

Toshiko Akiyoshi - The Toshiko Trio

She was brought to fame by Oscar Peterson, who heard her play in a club in Japan and proceeded to get her a contract to record her first album. She was also the first Japanese student ever to attend Berklee. Her music, however, is nothing like Peterson's. This one is her second record and has Paul Chambers playing on bass in a piano trio format. Her music has more of a Bud Powell shade to it with a tinge of impressionism. Quite fascinating, in my opinion.


----------



## cwarchc

Melanie Pain, one of the singers associated with Nouvelle Vauge is playing Manchester soon
I'll have to try to get tickets


----------



## millionrainbows

--------------------------------->








Ella Fitzgerald: The Harold Arlen Songbook (Verve). One for my Baby (and One More for the Road), Out of This World, Over the Rainbow, from my big box of songbooks.


----------



## starthrower

I took a chance on this one, and it turned out great! Early 70s hard bop with electric piano.
Recommended if you like Woody Shaw, Pat Martino, etc. Nice to see these Black Jazz Label
albums on CD. http://www.blackjazz.com/main.html


----------



## Ondine

Dixieland Jazz...


----------



## Cnote11

Junko Onishi - Live at the Village Vanguard

Another Berklee girl

From wiki: "Although she lists Duke Ellington, Thelonious Monk, and Ornette Coleman as her primary influences, her playing is also reminiscent of McCoy Tyner and contemporaries such as Kenny Kirkland and Mulgrew Miller"

Good company, if you ask me.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Tangerine Dream radio. Found this great track.


----------



## Cnote11

Live at the Village Vanguard, Vol. 2! Decided to keep going with Junko...

tempted to pause to listen to neoshredder's video... but I have decided to take up that for tomorrow.


----------



## neoshredder

Cnote11 said:


> Live at the Village Vanguard, Vol. 2! Decided to keep going with Junko...
> 
> tempted to pause to listen to neoshredder's video... but I have decided to take up that for tomorrow.


The track is great for bedtime. Oh well.


----------



## Cnote11

neoshredder said:


> The track is great for bedtime. Oh well.


Well, I'm currently listening to it now


----------



## Cnote11

This is my first time listening to Ashra... if you don't know Ash Ra Tempel --the former incarnate of Ashra-- I would suggest checking them out. Enjoying the track before bed. You can listen to more Ashra under the name Manuel Göttsching.


----------



## cwarchc

The late great Bob Calvert.
This relates to the miners strike in the UK


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah Ash Ra Tempel sounded much different imo. The direction for Electronic music kind of went from really spaced out in the early 70's to more melodic in the late 70's. A different kind of spaced out. I definitely prefer the late 70's though it started going south in the late 80's and on imo. I might be interested in Electronic-Avant-Garde Fusion Composers. I see some names listed under Tangerine Dream Similar list including Brad Fiedel, Biz Ortolani, Robert Fripp, and Marek Bilinski. Not sure if they would be labeled that. Well I see Xenakis might be the most popular Composer that uses Electonic. Anyways, I'll keep my eyes open for those looking to Compose Avant-Garde through Electronics.


----------



## cwarchc

That Robert Calvert has got me going back to my youth.
Here's one from Hawkwind. Saw them in the early 80's


----------



## Nariette

Most people are surprised when you tell them you love classical, but it's not a really big surprise if they hear that you like other genres too. I like rock, in all kinds, except glamrock. There is nothing wrong with being attracted to other genres right? Though I think people who say that they love "all kinds of music" are exagerating, because that is impossible.


----------



## Schubussy

'I like all types of music, rock _and_ hip-hop!'


----------



## neoshredder

Nariette said:


> Most people are surprised when you tell them you love classical, but it's not a really big surprise if they hear that you like other genres too. I like rock, in all kinds, except glamrock. There is nothing wrong with being attracted to other genres right? Though I think people who say that they love "all kinds of music" are exagerating, because that is impossible.


I don't understand why people don't like glam rock. Way better music than grunge rock. Talented sings and guitar players. Yes glam had its weak bands just like basically every other genre. I guess I just don't understand the backlash on glam.


----------



## Cnote11

I like T-Rex and they are glam rock, right?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to Wes Montgomery's first solo album "Fingerpickin". He certainly was one of the best jazz guitarists of all time but as much as I love his music I think Grant Green had gotten the shaft by Montgomery overshadowing him. I actually think Green was a better guitarist but the influence they both have had on the genre cannot be denied. Too bad Grant never got to know how much people loved his playing. Like so many artists he is more popular today now that he's dead than he was when alive.


----------



## Cnote11

I personally prefer Wes and several guitarists to Grant. That isn't to knock him though, as I think he is fantastic and I incorporate some of what he does into my playing. Did you hear the new Wes Montgomery album _Echoes of Indiana Avenue_? It is a live recording that was recently found of Wes at a club in his hometown prior to him getting signed to record.


----------



## Cnote11

A lot of homework... a lot of studying for finals .. .therefore... a lot of music!

Hiromi - Move (Twice)
Hiromi - Place to Be
Dave Brubeck Quartet - Time Out
She - Electric Girl
She - Coloris
She - Orion

and then this










Django Reinhardt - Classic Early Recordings In Chronological Order


----------



## Cnote11

Complete Atomic Basie... as well as a bit of Wes Montgomery's Smokin' at the Half Note










Count Basie - April In Paris


----------



## Cnote11

Time for some Kind Of Blue


----------



## HoraeObscura

stendeck - can you hear my call


----------



## Sonata

Yesterday: 









This band does a fusion of classical and metal. The vocalist is somewhat passionless, so they may have done better with a different one. Still, he has a decent voice so he doesn't actively hurt the band. Their blend of classical with metal is excellently done.

Right now: a mash-up of female-fronted symphonic metal music. I don't think I'll ever tire of this stuff!


----------



## millionrainbows

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to Wes Montgomery's first solo album "Fingerpickin". He certainly was one of the best jazz guitarists of all time but as much as I love his music I think Grant Green had gotten the shaft by Montgomery overshadowing him. I actually think Green was a better guitarist but the influence they both have had on the genre cannot be denied. Too bad Grant never got to know how much people loved his playing. Like so many artists he is more popular today now that he's dead than he was when alive.


Grant Green vs. Montgomery: Wes had a great sound with that thumb, and my (and Pat Metheney's) favorite is _Live at the Blue Note. The "overshadowing/shafting" you speak of cuts both ways: Wes Montgomery was later over-commercialized by Creed Taylor, so his legacy rests on his early work, IMHO.

_ I have several Grant Green albums. _Green Street,_ where he is playing guitar/bass/drums trio format, without piano, is one I love. Green was a great player, and is good to learn from.

--------------------------------->








----------------------->








------------->


----------



## Ondine

millionrainbows said:


> Grant Green vs. Montgomery: Wes had a great sound with that thumb, and my (and Pat Metheney's) favorite is _Live at the Blue Note. The "overshadowing/shafting" you speak of cuts both ways: Wes Montgomery was later over-commercialized by Creed Taylor, so his legacy rests on his early work, IMHO.
> 
> _ I have several Grant Green albums. _Green Street,_ where he is playing guitar/bass/drums trio format, without piano, is one I love. Green was a great player, and is good to learn from.
> 
> --------------------------------->
> View attachment 10739
> 
> 
> ----------------------->
> View attachment 10740
> 
> 
> ------------->
> View attachment 10741


Wow! This is what I call music of the very best standard. Out form this world.


----------



## Ondine

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to Wes Montgomery's first solo album "Fingerpickin". He certainly was one of the best jazz guitarists of all time but as much as I love his music I think Grant Green had gotten the shaft by Montgomery overshadowing him. I actually think Green was a better guitarist but the influence they both have had on the genre cannot be denied. Too bad Grant never got to know how much people loved his playing. Like so many artists he is more popular today now that he's dead than he was when alive.





Cnote11 said:


> A lot of homework... a lot of studying for finals .. .therefore... a lot of music!
> 
> Hiromi - Move (Twice)
> Hiromi - Place to Be
> Dave Brubeck Quartet - Time Out
> She - Electric Girl
> She - Coloris
> She - Orion
> 
> and then this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Django Reinhardt - Classic Early Recordings In Chronological Order





Cnote11 said:


> Complete Atomic Basie... as well as a bit of Wes Montgomery's Smokin' at the Half Note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Basie - April In Paris





Cnote11 said:


> Time for some Kind Of Blue





millionrainbows said:


> Grant Green vs. Montgomery: Wes had a great sound with that thumb, and my (and Pat Metheney's) favorite is _Live at the Blue Note. The "overshadowing/shafting" you speak of cuts both ways: Wes Montgomery was later over-commercialized by Creed Taylor, so his legacy rests on his early work, IMHO.
> 
> _ I have several Grant Green albums. _Green Street,_ where he is playing guitar/bass/drums trio format, without piano, is one I love. Green was a great player, and is good to learn from.
> 
> --------------------------------->
> View attachment 10739
> 
> 
> ----------------------->
> View attachment 10740
> 
> 
> ------------->
> View attachment 10741


This little corner of TC is just amazing... keeps me in the Non-Classical mood... and it is just as great as any greatness in music.


----------



## Ondine

This evening... 'Saporo'









The Sun Bear Concerts/Keith Jarrett

ECM issued this set of 6 CD's of Keith's early stage solo piano concerts.

Saporo, Kyoto & Osaka are the ones that I like the must.

Saporo is for beginning to end a masterpiece. It has a very fine crafted minimalism and a sort of 'hidden' serialism with a good amount of dissonance while Keith is in search for the tune that, as it is suddenly found it suddenly fades; but leaving something all around.

There is depth in each note. There is also a kind of 'intended randomness' but what surprises me a lot more is that in this one as in the other two, it feels like a sort of anticipation of the outstanding 'Sacred Hymns'.


----------



## millionrainbows

God, this is transcendently beautiful music. The remastering is fantastic as well.

----------------------->


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

John Coltrane--*Coltrane's Sound*


----------



## Schubussy

Got this after hearing it described as psychedelic voodoo swamp blues or something like that. It did not disappoint.


----------



## purplerain

Y'all ain't got love for tha g-funk?


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Keith Jarrett--*Life Between The Exit Signs*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Cnote11




----------



## PetrB

From the *Alan Lomax Archive*... a treasure trove which if not known to you may more than please. Everything on here is 'folk' from Sacred Harp shape singing, a white Tennessee woman singing folk songs acappella, or a black man and his wife singing blues with guitar, in their living room or on the porch..... _all the Very Real Deal. _
*Sacred Harp (Shape Note Singing) "The Last Words of Copernicus, #112"*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Cnote11

Complete Works of Scott Joplin


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Cnote11




----------



## Cnote11

This is actually my favorite version of the song from Live in Paris


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Cnote11

I think I might have to pull out _In the Wee Small Hours_ or perhaps one of the ones with "Swingin'" in the title.


----------



## Sonata

What a coincidence! I am listening to Frank Sinatra as well "Send in the Clowns"


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

Dead Can Dance: Toward the Within. I rented four of their albums from the library. Some of their stuff is enigmatic and intruiging, others aren't my thing. Well worth the listen though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vince Guaraldi, Cast Your Fate to the Wind.

His Charlie Brown Christmas music is so famous, I forgot he did other things.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cnote11 said:


> This is actually my favorite version of the song from Live in Paris


At her best, she can keep me riveted to her performances, half fascinated, half frightened. I don't listen to her with the lights off.


----------



## Cnote11

Thelonious Monk - Brilliant Corners

Listened to this as I cleaned my apartment


----------



## Renaissance

A very interesting kind of minimalism


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Story*


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:*
> 
> Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Story*


Do you have both boxes, samurai?

Those compositions, in my opinion, are gems of the overall history of music.


----------



## Ondine

Sonata said:


> Dead Can Dance: Toward the Within. I rented four of their albums from the library. Some of their stuff is enigmatic and intruiging, others aren't my thing. Well worth the listen though.


From them try 'Aion'. Maybe you will enjoy it, Sonata


----------



## Ondine

Renaissance said:


> A very interesting kind of minimalism


Wow! the picture is outstanding, Renaissance.

Remembers me a famous Mexican cartoonist:









Maestro Guadalupe Posadas.


----------



## samurai

Ondine said:


> Do you have both boxes, samurai?
> 
> Those compositions, in my opinion, are gems of the overall history of music.


 @ Ondine, Never having heard these works before, I am very impressed indeed. I have to find out {perhaps by checking Amazon} who the sidemen are with Jarrett. The offering on *Spotify* has some eleven pieces on it, so I'm not sure if this would comprise one box or not. Tremendous, flowing jazz. Some of the riffing amongst the sax, drums and piano reminds me so much of the progressive rock group _Traffic,_ especially when they had started using that African drummer on some of their works {I just can't recall his name at present}.


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> @ Ondine, Never having heard these works before, I am very impressed indeed. I have to find out {perhaps by checking Amazon} who the sidemen are with Jarrett. The offering on *Spotify* has some eleven pieces on it, so I'm not sure if this would comprise one box or not. Tremendous, flowing jazz. Some of the riffing amongst the sax, drums and piano reminds me so much of the progressive rock group _Traffic,_ especially when they had started using that African drummer on some of their works {I just can't recall his name at present}.


Maybe I am showing my ignorance, but what is Spotify?

In the market there are two boxes. One has 5 CD's and the other has four.

The one with the five CD's comprises 1973-1974 period where Fort Yawuh (2), Treasure Island, Death and the Flower and Backhand were issued.

The recordings were done with the old 'American Quartet' as its main personnel: Dewey Redman; Charlie Hadden; Keith Jarrett & Paul Motian, normally adding another member to the crew.

For Fort Yawuh the incorporation was Danny Johnson in the percussions and recorded at the Village Vanguard.

It was the time when Keith was also exploring other instruments; not only the piano. This is really interesting. In Fort Yawuh he plays soprano sax and tambourine.

Treasure Island incorporated Sam Brown for the guitar and, again, Johnson with Guilherme Franco in the percussions. Here Keith is at the soprano sax, osi drum.

And for Backhand and Death and the Flower there is no Johnson but just Franco and Keith is at the soprano, wood flute, osi drum and percussions, too.

This is the first Box Set.


----------



## Ondine

The second box set has four CD's.

I tried it from Amazon a long time ago but it was out of stock so I purchase it from a private person who was selling it. It is called 'Mysteries: the impulse years 1975-1976.

The recordings are: Shades, Mysteries, Byablue & Bop-Be.

The personnel is, again, the legendary 'American Quartet' which shows a lot more strength and with a very dominant Redman influence which in my opinion was the core of that ensemble. Also I feel that Jarrett give up 'his' American Quartet because this man become very dominant in taste and direction.

Shades and Mysteries have Franco added and Keith is at the wood flute and osi drum; while Bop-Be and Byablue are just about the American Quartet as its best with nobody added and Keith is at soprano and percussions, too.

The musical experiences of this period -good a bad ones- shaped a lot of what Keith will become later as a pianist player much more than those from 'Miles' and 'Lloyd' periods even when he has told to Ian Carr -his biographer- that the experience with Charles Lloyd was a definitive one. I think that listening to the Impulse years is evident that Keith got the real Jazz training dealing with the temper of the 'American Quartet' because he was 'looking at' more than 'learning with'. I think that with the Impulse years, he broke the shell. 

I am really happy knowing that you are enjoying this outstanding moments of music, samurai


----------



## Sonata

Ondine said:


> From them try 'Aion'. Maybe you will enjoy it, Sonata


I do like that one


----------



## samurai

@ Ondine, *Spotify *is a music service available for listening on the computer, featuring all genres of music. I pay a monthly fee of 5 dollars and have unlimited access to any of their thousands of listed classical, jazz or rock selections. The way the works are listed doesn't indicate whether or not they are in box sets or not, and, so, I have no way of knowing.
I hope I haven't confused the issue even further!


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> @ Ondine, *Spotify *is a music service available for listening on the computer, featuring all genres of music. I pay a monthly fee of 5 dollars and have unlimited access to any of their thousands of listed classical, jazz or rock selections. The way the works are listed doesn't indicate whether or not they are in box sets or not, and, so, I have no way of knowing.


Oh I see... Thanks samurai!



> I hope I haven't confused the issue even further!


No, you didn't.


----------



## samurai

Hi, Ondine. After reading your very informative post re: the various lineups with Jarrett, I believe that what I was listening to on *Spotify* comprised the "American Quartet" phase of his evolution, with Paul Motian and Dewey Redman. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge of and love for this wonderful artist and group with me! :wave:


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> Hi, Ondine. After reading your very informative post re: the various lineups with Jarrett, I believe that what I was listening to on *Spotify* comprised the "American Quartet" phase of his evolution, with Paul Motian and Dewey Redman. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge of and love for this wonderful artist and group with me! :wave:


You are welcome, samurai  :wave:


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Keith Jarrett--*The Mourning of a Star*


----------



## starthrower

Samurai, definitely try to listen to Treasure Island; Death And The Flower; Expectations; and Survivor's Suite by Keith Jarrett. You can't find anymore soulful or creative jazz than Jarrett/Redman/Haden/Motian. Also the Atlantic albums El Jucio/Life Between The Exit Signs on a 2-fer CD.

Expectations is on Columbia/Sony, and Survivor's Suite is on ECM.


----------



## Cnote11

California Guitar Trio - Yamanashi Blues


----------



## neoshredder

samurai said:


> @ Ondine, *Spotify *is a music service available for listening on the computer, featuring all genres of music. I pay a monthly fee of 5 dollars and have unlimited access to any of their thousands of listed classical, jazz or rock selections. The way the works are listed doesn't indicate whether or not they are in box sets or not, and, so, I have no way of knowing.
> I hope I haven't confused the issue even further!


Yeah Spotify is awesome. So much selection. I get the Premium version for $10 a month since I got a Squeezebox Touch and it requires the premium version. The 2 together and I can listen to basically anything in my room without using a computer and much better speakers which I got as well.


----------



## Schubussy

Ondine said:


> From them try 'Aion'. Maybe you will enjoy it, Sonata


Aion used to be one of my least favourite of theirs, now it's the one I listen to most. I love all of them though.


----------



## Sonata

Re: Dead Can Dance. I'll be listening to another one later today, just not sure which one yet.

For last night and this morning:

*Shinedown: Amarylis
Epica: The Divine Conspiracy
Elysion: Silent Scream*

Regarding the above: I have been a big Shinedown fan for about ten years now. Their second album didn't do much for me, but otherwise I really like their work. Last night was my first full listen of Amarylis after my husband picked it up last month. I am very pleased. Great album.

Elysion: They are a little-known gothic metal band from Greece. With exception of the very last song on the album, this is an excellent one. The album is very cohesive with the songs having a consistent structure but enough variety to keep if from getting dull. The lead singer's voice is lovely, though not quite reaching the heights of lead singers from Lacuna Coil, Within Tempation, or Epica or Tarja (previous Nightwish singer) The aforementioned ladies I consider tops in this style of music. There is a small part of me that wonders if this album will have staying power for me, if I'll enjoy it so much in a few years time, and I'm not sure why I have that feeling. Nevertheless, I am enjoying the heck out of it so far.

Epica: When they do symphonic metal right, it is fantastic. As I said, Simone Simons, the lead singer, has one of the best voices in melodic metal today. I love their ballads, and some of the heavier stuff that does not feature the male singer's screamy vocals. Now after a few years of listening to this music, I actually don't mind some growlies or other such effects, the "beauty and the beast" vocal stylings. But I just can't tolerate HIS very much, so he ruins it sometimes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neil Young - I'm currently going through all of his studio albums from 69 to 78.


----------



## Sonata

Haven't gone through Neil Young's work yet, but he's been on my radar for awhile. Maybe I should get him on my 2013 to listen to list.

I'm now onto *Status Minor: Dialog*. Good stuff. I've been heavy into non-classical stuff since last night, mostly running towards various bands that do melodic type metal.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Neil Young - I'm currently going through all of his studio albums from 69 to 78.


I bought the archival release Live At Massey Hall 1971 earlier this year. A great solo concert in excellent sound.

Unless you're a completist, the single audio CD is recommended over the CD/DVD. The concert film is very dark, murky and grainy.


----------



## Sonata

Earlier: Sonata Arctica. I have only three of their songs, and I wouldn't mind digging deeper into their catalogue at some point.

Now, Dead Can Dance: Into the Labyrinth


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Keith Jarrett*--Mysteries/Shades*


----------



## Mesa

Rinsing this recently. Found them from two of my Lead Belly favourites, and found their set of standards really awesome.


----------



## Head_case

Listening to Grant Lee Phillips. 

I think he took a dive after leaving Grant Lee Buffalo. His last album was really dire. Even worse - I bought it twice :/


----------



## Ondine

Mesa said:


> Rinsing this recently. Found them from two of my Lead Belly favourites, and found their set of standards really awesome.


Also I enjoy gospel... do you, Mesa?


----------



## Ondine

The time Jarrett was engaged with quartet performance, he used to shift from the American Quartet to the Scandinavian Quartet. In the later we can listen to Jan Garbarek before exploring other styles with the Sax; Pale Danielsson at the Bass and Jon Christensen drumming.

_'Personal Mountains'_ is one of my favourites... Christensen deserves most of the credit for the flavour of this outstanding oeuvre, but Garbarek's sax changing from disonance toward tune improvisations are really astonishing.


----------



## starthrower

Just got this one. Another great Black Jazz title. Doug's wife Jean has an incredible voice and sings lyrics to Wayne Shorter's Infant Eyes, Bobby Hutcherson's Little B's Poem, and the beautiful Horace Silver tune, Peace. Recorded in 1971. http://www.blackjazz.com/


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Return To Forever--*Romantic Warrior*
Keith Jarrett--*Fort Yawuh*


----------



## HoraeObscura

top notch moody electronica with percussion... project by Flint Glass & Empusae


----------



## starthrower

Listening to these with my morning coffee.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:*

Keith Jarrett--*El Juicio {The Judgement}*


----------



## samurai

On *YouTube:*

Keith Jarrett--*The Koln Concert*


----------



## starthrower

Esbjorn Svensson Trio Live at Jazzbaltica 2003 on YouTube.






These guys are great! Gotta get a couple CDs.


----------



## samurai

@ Starthrower, Absoulutely! One of the great tragedies is that Esbjorn Svensson had to die at such an obscenely young age. I consider him to be a piano genius.


----------



## samurai

On Spotify:

Keith Jarrett--*Treasure Island*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Keith Jarrett--*Byablue
*Return To Forever--*No Mystery
*


----------



## cwarchc

Some coooool jazz


----------



## samurai

Ron Carter, Herbie Hancock and Tony Williams--*Third Plane
*Weather Report--*Mysterious Traveller
*


----------



## starthrower

samurai said:


> @ Starthrower, Absoulutely! One of the great tragedies is that Esbjorn Svensson had to die at such an obscenely young age. I consider him to be a piano genius.


Indeed! I really dig his playing and the vibe of the whole band. RIP

NP: Keith Jarrett-Treasure Island

You got me goin' on Jarrett again, Samurai! This album is the one that got me started on his 70s work. I found it in a bargain bin about 20 years ago knowing nothing about this quartet at the time.

There's one more from back in the day that I think you'll enjoy. A 1970 album by Jarrett and Gary Burton. It's filled with soulful playing and beautiful melodies.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 11018


One of my favourite Christmas albums.


----------



## Ondine

starthrower said:


> A 1970 album by Jarrett and Gary Burton. It's filled with soulful playing and beautiful melodies.


Sure it is!


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> Ron Carter, Herbie Hancock and Tony Williams--*Third Plane*


*

An outstanding trio, Oh yes!*


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> On Spotify:
> 
> Keith Jarrett--*Treasure Island*


Treasure Island is indeed that...


----------



## Ondine

[Chant of the Soil + Innocence + Processional + Oasis + New Dance + Sunshine Sung] * [Keith + Jan + Palle + Jon] = Nude Ants


----------



## samurai

@ Starthrower, I shall certainly try to find that Jarrett/Burton album on* Spotify.* Thanks for the heads up! :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

*Gary Burton and Keith Jarrett*
Weather Report--*Procession*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> Indeed! I really dig his playing and the vibe of the whole band. RIP
> 
> NP: Keith Jarrett-Treasure Island
> 
> You got me goin' on Jarrett again, Samurai! This album is the one that got me started on his 70s work. I found it in a bargain bin about 20 years ago knowing nothing about this quartet at the time.
> 
> There's one more from back in the day that I think you'll enjoy. A 1970 album by Jarrett and Gary Burton. It's filled with soulful playing and beautiful melodies.


Decided to join in on this one as well. I really love Gary Burton and Keith Jarrett as well. I guess this is the only recording they made together but it's awesome!

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Decided to take another trip back to the 70s with this 1977 release by Flora Purim called "Nothing Will Be As It Was...Tomorrow". I love most of Flora's early output. She has a fabulous voice! I think anyone who enjoys early Weather Report and Return To Forever would enjoy her albums. Check out especially "Open Your Eyes You Can Fly" and her album "Butterfly Dreams"




























Kevin


----------



## starthrower

I was listening to a lot of Flora & Airto about 10-12 years ago. I went to see them in concert and I talked to Airto after the show. He told me he played the gig on one hour of sleep due to logistical problems between cities. I was amazed because he played drum kit for the entire show, plus he did a solo percussion set. At age 60, no less!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> I was listening to a lot of Flora & Airto about 10-12 years ago. I went to see them in concert and I talked to Airto after the show. He told me he played the gig on one hour of sleep due to logistical problems between cities. I was amazed because he played drum kit for the entire show, plus he did a solo percussion set. At age 60, no less!


Airto is fabulous as well and I have enjoyed his work solo (especially his CTI recordings) and as a session percussionist. I'd love to have seen both of them live but alas I just have to enjoy their recordings. I think Flora was arrested for drugs back in the 80s? 90s? I can't recall but I think that hurt her career.

Listening now to a really awesome album! If you can check this out on Spotify it's worth a listen.


----------



## starthrower

Thanks! I'll look it up. Flora did some time in prison for a drug rap, but that was way back in the 70s. She made the Open Your Eyes album after she was released.


----------



## mtmailey

I like WALTZ TO THE DEATH from the 1989 BATMAN soundtrack. Find it hard to find good other music.


----------



## Mesa

The search for man-Adele is over. _Phenomenal _pop tune. Guess i can enjoy it for another few days until we begin the saturation


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> Thanks! I'll look it up. Flora did some time in prison for a drug rap, but that was way back in the 70s. She made the Open Your Eyes album after she was released.


I knew prison term was in there somewhere. It just shows that memory is not a good tool. I thought it was later. In any case we can agree she was/is a great artist and put out some really wonderful work.

Kevin


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Return To Forever--*Returns*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to one of the divas of jazz vocals. I love Nancy Wilson. She was just simply wonderful. This album has a good variety and her interpretations are pleasant to relax to.


----------



## starthrower

Esbjorn Svensson Trio-Strange Place For Snow










George Russell-Jazz In The Space Age










Just received these two great albums recorded 40 years apart.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

EST was a fabulous ensemble and one of the finest jazz bands in modern times. I'm also a fan of George Russell and have owned several of his recordings over the years. His big band albums are great but I also really like his sextet albums. Especially this one:










Kevin


----------



## starthrower

I still need to pick up Stratusphunk. I've been slowly collecting his albums over the past 15 years or so. I bought the 9 CD Soul Note box last year.

But this re-issue of Jazz In The Space Age is fantastic! The original album has some mind bending tunes and playing with Bill Evans and Paul Bley on pianos, and some great horn players. Also included are some classic live tracks including Stratusphunk.

And the e.s.t. album blows me away too! Every tune on the album is superb.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Good luck acquiring Stratusphunk because it's kind of rare now and out of print. Copies go for quite a bit of mulah.

Listening to the Soundtrack album by Miles Davis and Marcus Miller called Siesta. Unusual album for Miles because it borders on New Age music in some ways more than it sounds like jazz, but there are some very interesting and experimental things on here as well to make for a worthwhile listening experience. It's hard for me to be very objective about Miles Davis because I love his music so much. I don't know really if this is a great album or simply a good album but I'm leaning toward good. I'm just glad he wasn't afraid to experiment and try other things. The diversity of his catalog is amazing!


----------



## Mesa

First heard Astral Weeks a few weeks ago, first listen it had axed it's way in to my top 50 albums, second top 20 and top 5 by the third. By quite a way, the greatest vocal performance on any record i've ever heard.






SPLOOSH.


----------



## HoraeObscura

Igorrr's fourth album, been waiting a long time for this, finally enjoying it!



> "Hallelujah" is not only the follow-up to "Nostril", but also a definite step forward for Igorrr. An album which was for years in the making, it is the translation into tracks of very old ideas and the combination not only of styles, but also of many guest musician's talent. Together with several new singers and musicians, Igorrr has perfected here the concepts he had touched in his previous albums, improving his production and mixing breakcore, baroque classical music and metal in an even faster, more coherent and crazier way. Both from Igorrr solo and from his high-profile guests "Hallelujah" is the lorrrd's concentrate, the exhilarating, mad result of a perfectionist's tireless work.


http://www.adnoiseam.net/

listen on spotify:


----------



## Sonata

"Remember When" Alan Jackson. I'm not a big country fan, but a good song is a good song. And I really like this one.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Ashra - New Age of Earth.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

A true jazz classic! Engineered by the great Rudy Van Gelder with outstanding talent to support Farmer's great trumpet playing. Hank Mobley on tenor sax is wonderful on the 4 tracks he plays on as is Elvin Jones on the drums. Farmer's brother, Addison, is adequate on bass and Kenny Drew on piano adds backbone to a lot of the tracks. Certainly one of the best jazz albums of the 1950s.


----------



## Schubussy

Some acid jazz


----------



## jani

Bono's vocal performance isn't top notch but it still makes the album version sound stale( Beautiful day).


----------



## WavesOfParadox

Classically-influenced Christian progressive deathcore requiem anyone?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

WavesOfParadox said:


> Classically-influenced Christian progressive deathcore requiem anyone?


Is that music for zombies?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kevin Pearson

^ The funny thing about that is that you don't even need to play it because we already know every note by heart! lol


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Return To Forever--*This Is Jazz #12*


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## jani

Are you into Jazz/fusion?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rumer, Seasons of My Soul.*

Presto posted a video of her recently. Her voice is very evocative; it reminds me of a different time and is lovely in a melancholic way.

UPDATE: She included in her collection _The Warmth of the Sun_. That's the forgotten B-side to the Beach Boys' _Dance, Dance, Dance_. I actually had that 45. Wow, she's really putting me in the Wayback Machine.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chet Baker, When Sunny Gets Blue.*

Probably his last recording. Kind of sad, what happened to him. Holy smokes, what an awful vocal on _Isn't It Romantic. _ And he tries to scat. Sad.


----------



## Cnote11

Camel - Moonmadness


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## GreenMamba

Gavin Bryars, The Sinking of the Titanic. Although I was tempted to put this in the Classical list.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Story*


----------



## Wandering

I saw _Passion Fish_ recently, I loved the film, I'd seen it ages ago but had forgotten most of it. The most moving part for me was the music in the Bayou scene, I must have it!


----------



## Cnote11

GreenMamba said:


> Gavin Bryars, The Sinking of the Titanic. Although I was tempted to put this in the Classical list.
> 
> View attachment 11238


You should have. I'm pretty sure I did the times I listened to it.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Weather Report--*Weather Report 
*Weather Report--*I Sing The Body Electric
*


----------



## violadude

I really like this song.


----------



## Sonata

Daughtry: Break the Spell


----------



## oogabooha

this album is phenomenal. it's sad that many modern masterpieces are hip hop, because too many people (i.e. many of my classical friends) will never realize the power and ambition that this type of music packs. the genre simply doesn't get enough credit among musicians.

that being said, _this album_

(album artwork pictured is from Kendrick Lamar's album _good kid, m.A.A.d city_)

probably should give this context


----------



## jani




----------



## oogabooha

jani said:


>


----------



## Cnote11

Emily Remler - Take Two


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Boston Radio on last.fm.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc

Having a "blue" morning today







which was followed by this one


----------



## Wandering




----------



## Sonata

Shinedown: Amaryllis
Within Temptation: Silent Force.
Evanescence: self titled album


----------



## Flamme

Great band and song


----------



## cwarchc

This needs to be tried a few times to appreciate Klaus


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dreams.*

This was a relatively unknown supergroup which included, before they were well known, the Brecker Brothers, Billy Cobham, and the bass player for the Letterman band. They were probably better apart than together, but it still has its fun moments.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


>


[DISCLAIMER: Of course, I don't approve of the subject matter of the song ] I'm amazed at how an old white guy can steal the stage from a young and beautiful woman. Hey, is that Bobby Keys on sax? Wahoo!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stan Kenton, Live at Redlands.*

A classic.


----------



## Sonata

Duran Duran: The Wedding Album.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> [DISCLAIMER: Of course, I don't approve of the subject matter of the song ] I'm amazed at how an old white guy can steal the stage from a young and beautiful woman. Hey, is that Bobby Keys on sax? Wahoo!


Old guys are cool. 

You bet it is BK. A vet of R&R touring since age 15 with Bobby Vee and Buddy Holly.


----------



## Sonata

Apocalyptica: Reflections. I don't know that I have a favorite album by them, but this is probably their most consistently solid one. I like them all


----------



## samurai

Mick Jagger rules!


----------



## Ondine

Sonata said:


> Apocalyptica: Reflections. I don't know that I have a favorite album by them, but this is probably their most consistently solid one. I like them all


My favourite is the one with Metallica's material


----------



## Sonata

Ondine said:


> My favourite is the one with Metallica's material


That's how I first got into them, my brother introduced my sister and I to that album. Welcome Home sounds absolutely incredible on cellos. A lot of them do actually!


----------



## graaf

Tuareg music, fascinating stuff...


----------



## Ondine

Sonata said:


> That's how I first got into them, my brother introduced my sister and I to that album. Welcome Home sounds absolutely incredible on cellos. A lot of them do actually!


From that album, Sonata, it is Sad but True and The Master of Puppets the ones that I have enjoyed the most.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

The Moody Blues--*To Our Children's Children's Children*


----------



## starthrower

Blasting, Billowing, Bursting Forth with the
Power of ten billion butterfly sneezes,
Man with his flaming pyre has conquered the wayward breezes...


----------



## samurai

starthrower said:


> Blasting, Billowing, Bursting Forth with the
> Power of ten billion butterfly sneezes,
> Man with his flaming pyre has conquered the wayward breezes...


Spot on, word for word!


----------



## starthrower

It's my favorite Moody Blues album.


----------



## samurai

starthrower said:


> It's my favorite Moody Blues album.


It is one of my favorites by them as well; I have this, as well as I*n Search Of The Lost Chord, On The Threshold Of A Dream and Days of Future Passed* on vinyl. Alas, they are all packed away now, and I must turn to Spotify in order to listen to them again, unless I decide to replace the LPS with CDS.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> It is one of my favorites by them as well; I have this, as well as I*n Search Of The Lost Chord, On The Threshold Of A Dream and Days of Future Passed* on vinyl. Alas, they are all packed away now, and I must turn to Spotify in order to listen to them again, unless I decide to replace the LPS with CDS.


Spotify is plenty good enough for those old Moody albums. Save your money for more classical or jazz. It's a better investment in my opinion and I say that being a Moody Blues fan btw.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to In Search of the Lost Chord. Think I found it.


----------



## neoshredder

Now listening to Electric Light Orchestra - On the Third Day


----------



## cwarchc

Some traditional folk




I'm going to listen to these play at a small pub in Feb
and I've just discovered this woman, beautiful voice


----------



## starthrower

Kevin Pearson said:


> Spotify is plenty good enough for those old Moody albums. Save your money for more classical or jazz. It's a better investment in my opinion and I say that being a Moody Blues fan btw.


I'm going to have to do the streaming thing eventually. I don't have anymore room for CDs. If I ever have to move, it's going to be a nightmare.

That said, I just bought some Keith Jarrett ECM CDs. Streaming ECM albums just doesn't make sense. I still buy books too. I can't read a book on one of those kindle things.


----------



## neoshredder

starthrower said:


> I'm going to have to do the streaming thing eventually. I don't have anymore room for CDs. If I ever have to move, it's going to be a nightmare.
> 
> That said, I just bought some Keith Jarrett ECM CDs. Streaming ECM albums just doesn't make sense. I still buy books too. I can't read a book on one of those kindle things.


MOG>Spotify if you live in the United States. The difference is sound quality. MOG is cd quality sound.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> I'm going to have to do the streaming thing eventually. I don't have anymore room for CDs. If I ever have to move, it's going to be a nightmare.
> 
> That said, I just bought some Keith Jarrett ECM CDs. Streaming ECM albums just doesn't make sense. I still buy books too. I can't read a book on one of those kindle things.


I can understand you buying ECM recordings on CD. They release some really fine products.

As for reading on a Kindle I own a Barnes and Noble Nook and love it! I prefer my Nook Simple Touch with glowlight for reading as it has the eink and is easier on the eyes but I also own a Classic Nook, a Nook Tablet, and a new Nook HD+ 9 inch tablet. The HD+ I have converted to a full blown tablet and am able to buy not only from Barnes and Noble but Google Play, and the Amazon app and reader stores. I hate being locked into one place. The convenience of carrying an entire library with me wherever I go is really nice. I still buy paper books occasionally but rare these days when almost any title new or old is available immediately for download and many of them for free. I never lack for something to read that's for sure!

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

The e-book thing is probably great for people who travel a lot. I haven't had a lot of downtime to do much reading in the past year. I've been chipping away at the same few titles over the past year. I tend to pick difficult reading that is really beyond my educational/intellectual capacity, so it's slow going.


----------



## millionrainbows

I went to YouTube and made a whole CD of the same song, "Paddy's Green Shamrock Shore." There are numerous versions, vocal and instrumental, so I'm getting a good overview of the song, a good take on the details of the melody, variations in the verses, extra verses, and different keys.
The song came out of the Irish folk revival, and succinctly describes the voyage of an emigrant ship from Derry to New York City—not neglecting to mention the miseries of seasickness. An Atlantic crossing took about 35 days back then.


----------



## AndyS

A bit of Django Django before bed


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

The Moody Blues--*Every Good Boy Deserves Favour*


----------



## neoshredder

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:*
> 
> The Moody Blues--*Every Good Boy Deserves Favour*


Listening to that as well on MOG now.


----------



## Schubussy

This:


----------



## Sonata

Over the past few days:

Leaves' Eyes: Vinland Saga
Within Temptation: Silent Force
Native American Flute Lullabies compilation
Sacred Spirit: Chants and Dances of Native Americans
Vas: Offerings
Deep Forest: Boheme
Il Nino: Confessions
Echolyn: As the World


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Flamme

Cover better than original...


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


>


Love Nick Drake.

Part of this song was used in an AT&T commercial:


----------



## Sonata

Mary Youngblood, a musician who specializes in Native American flute. I downloaded a few songs from four of her albums. Really cool stuff. I love exploring new-to-me genres.


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's a catchy pop song I fell for, hard, after seeing the very end of this video. It put the whole song in a new perspective. I love to get fooled like that.


----------



## Mahlerian

Charlie Mingus: Tijuana Moods


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Patti Page...dies at age 85.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## millionrainbows

This is the lesser-known, but superior take of this song, released in Britain but never heard in the US until this "Blues" collection and the box set.


----------



## Sonata

Violet Tears: Cold Memories & Remains.

I found this band through a free gothic music sampler on Amazon, and enjoyed their song on there so much that I ordered this somewhat obscure album. Gothic seems to encompass a lot of sounds. In this case, it is a mellow band, very atmospheric with a pretty good beat and capable female singer as well as a male (with no growlies, thankfully). If you're not in the right mood for this album, it can feel dull after a few songs. But in the right frame of mind and time, it is quite lovely stuff.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Ok you Moody Blues fans...Go over and vote in my Moody Blues thread. It too me a while to work that up and you guys are the ones who inspired me to do it. Here's the link:

http://www.talkclassical.com/23117-your-favorite-moody-blues.html
Kevin


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

The Moody Blues--*In Search Of The Lost Chord*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:*
> 
> The Moody Blues--*In Search Of The Lost Chord*


Are you going to get around to Seventh Sojourn? 

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder

samurai said:


> On *Spotify:*
> 
> The Moody Blues--*In Search Of The Lost Chord*


Did you get in a trance?  That music can take you to outer space.


----------



## Cnote11

Estrella Morente - Mi cante y un poema


----------



## Sonata

Last night before bed: 







. Since my baby girl seems to like it, a few of these pieces are going to become part of my nightly routine with her. I leave my ipod on the pillow by her cradle, then sneak back in for it later 

This morning:







mammoth set of four discs. Some pieces are quite good and stand well on their own. Some I don't like at all. But as I've not played the game, there's going to be some music that just doesn't work on it's own out of context.

Now onto this








*Orphaned Land*: Neverending Way of O'WarrioR
Israeli progressive metal band. A great album with an exciting mix of melodic metal infused with ethnic music. Sometimes these types of albums don't work; Orphaned Land makes it work very well. There are some "growlies" which I am not a big fan of in general, but they do them fairly well and limit them. I haven't listened to this album in over a year, time to re-visit!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Hypnotique


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme




----------



## cwarchc

My all time hero,
but I have seen Ozzy a couple of times as well









This was on the commute


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme

> My all time hero,
> but I have seen Ozzy a couple of times as well


Didnt watch him live but he seems to be a great showman...Beside being a great singer..


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Cnote11

Just got this one... Kenny Burrell - Guitar Forms


----------



## cwarchc

Flamme said:


> Didnt watch him live but he seems to be a great showman...Beside being a great singer..


Saw at the "Monsters of Rock" in the 80's, totally out of his head (too spaced out on something to put on a good show)
Went to see him again in Manchester, much better, really tight band and a great show


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I hope to get more Dave Brubeck albums.


----------



## Schubussy

King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon








It may be a complete copy of the first one but I still think it's a much better album than many people give it credit for.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^
I've always preferred it to the first album.

NP:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Ravndal

Kleerup with Lykke Li - Until we bleed


----------



## neoshredder

starthrower said:


> ^^^^^^^
> I've always preferred it to the first album.
> 
> NP:


In the Court of the Crimson King is amazing.


----------



## starthrower

neoshredder said:


> In the Court of the Crimson King is amazing.


It's just phase one of the band's history. I like their live recordings on The Great Deceiver 4 disc set with Bill Bruford on drums, and John Wetton on bass. But it's totally different than the first two albums.

Their last album, The Power to Believe is very dark and heavy. Same with Thrak, or the 2 CD live set Vroom Vroom.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme




----------



## violadude

A cool song from the original version of the Dragon Ball Z series. Don't let the fact that it's from a sorta kiddie anime fool you, it's a good one


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

'You can have your cake and eat it too'


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


> 'You can have your cake and eat it too'


Can you have Your cake and dont ''eat it too''?lol


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Wandering

Happy Birthday, *Jimmy Page*!!!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## cwarchc

This was the commute this morning
Some real lo-fi recordings, but great songs








Followed by this one whilst making the evening meal
Much better quality


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Aldo Nova only radio on MOG. Great feature on MOG allowing an option to only play songs from that band. Yeah I'm sure some are tired of me talking abut MOG just like overdoing Tangerine Dream praise.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## oogabooha

to update this thread whenever i listen to this album would be incredibly tedious. i started listening to it in february and now it's my most-listened to album ever, racking up 2,000 scrobbles just for the album.

it's pretty much like breathing now. i still retain my statement that this is my favorite thing in pop music.


----------



## Flamme

This song is sooo childish and crazy in both music and lyrics and in the same time so good and powerful that it can be very possible that it was made as a part of some mind control experiment...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Christian Gospel Pentecost.*

This is gospel music pre-Elvis; you can hear what influenced him. One oddity is the Prisonaires, a group of prisoners who had a minor hit with Just Walking in the Rain, who were a favorite of Tennessee Governor Frank Clement. Here they offer a song about how Frank Clement is a mighty man of God. Not many prisoners would say that about their governor.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Flamme said:


> This song is sooo childish and crazy in both music and lyrics and in the same time so good and powerful that it can be very possible that it was made as a part of some mind control experiment...


A mind control experiment - now it all makes sense!


----------



## Flamme

You see once you Let yourself go everything is soo clear and easy


----------



## Tristan

I love any kind of "synthpop".


----------



## Flamme

Manxfeeder said:


> A mind control experiment - now it all makes sense!


Not sayin nothin for certain ...
But see for yourself compare...Even most dreamy and '''druggy'' songs of them like Lucy... Strawberry Fields and Maxwells Silver have some sense and clarity folloing one musical and textual line all along...''Happiness'' nope it has something really odd inside..


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Schubussy

Keeping it psychedelic and 60's


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Manxfeeder

Since we're reliving the '60s, this is one of my favorites. There's not much mystery surrounding what this song is about.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rolling Stones, Exile on Main Street.*

First time hearing this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks, Manx, for educating me about Gov. Clement and the Prisonaires (crimes of rapes and murders). Lead singer & writer Johnny Bragg lived 'til 2004. The Gov. died in a 1969 car crash. I thought his "rousing" '56 DNC speech might be at YT, but no luck.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rolling Stones, Exile on Main Street.*
> 
> First time hearing this one.
> 
> View attachment 11778


A drug-fueled album with many twists and turns.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exile_on_Main_St.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to the Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Sonata

Elysion: Silent Scream
Epica: various songs
Kamelot: Silverthorn.
Delain: We are the Others

I'm thinking some Within Temptation or Stream of Passion might be in order before the day is out as well.


----------



## Flamme

Didnt hear nothin from Stream of Passion but WT is pretty cool...With Sharon ofcourse...


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

The local rock station is playing its annual 12 hour "Metallica-thon" from 6 PM to 6 AM. I like them, though it's too much for me, on hour is plenty. Metallica is my husband's favorite band though, so he's playing it right now.


----------



## starthrower

Awesome guitar solo by Frank Zappa.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc




----------



## jani




----------



## cwarchc




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try listing to Lisztomania, if you like pompous rock opera








Starring Roger Daltery as Liszt, Sara Kestelman as Princess Carolyn, Paul Nicholas as Wagner, and Ringo Starr as the Pope. Look out for (LIttle) Nell Campbell, Rick Wakeman, Georgina Hale, Murray Melvin and an uncredited, Oliver Reed

The album was later upgraded as The Real Lisztomania by Wakeman because he was dissatisfied with the original release.

Wakeman is even quoted as saying "This album stinks. At the time I was having a huge run in with A&M records and their hierarchy would do anything possible to try and disrupt what I was trying to do. It was not an easy time. I delivered the finished soundtrack album and it was immediately thrown back in my face and a deal was done directly with the film company to take the tapes and do what they wanted with them, which was a complete disaster in my eyes. The album flopped dismally and I was furious because it was my name on the front cover."


----------



## oogabooha

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Starring Roger Daltery as Liszt...and Ringo Starr as the Pope.


this sounds incredibly scary


----------



## millionrainbows

Their first album on Bearsville, produced by Dave Edmunds. After leaving Savoy Brown.


----------



## millionrainbows

This 'un really went under everybody's radar except for hard-core *Quatermass* fans (see cover). *Hard Stuff * featured *John Gustafson* on vocals & bass. This is from their second album *"Bolex Dementia*" which first was banned in the US for its original horrific cover, redone then re-released, then the two other members had a serious car crash shortly before the tour to promote it.
-






--













Here's the _other_ best song, the title track instrumental "Bolex Dementia." This song is vaguely disturbing to me for some reason; the dissonant, whole-tone bass riff, the jagged chord accents, the radio-graffiti with ominous terror-news, guitarist John Cann's guitar/morse-code noises (pushing the high E string against the pickup), the abrupt ending...


----------



## Head_case

Listening to Serena Matthews' old classic:


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's two acoustic cuts by Allan Holdsworth, the man with two brains and 16 fingers.


----------



## millionrainbows

@ cwarch:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

oogabooha said:


> this sounds incredibly scary


Yep sure is - Ive got it on LP and is a blast (not in a good way - more a perverse way), I've have never seen the movie thou.

I have got 200 Motels the movie by Zappa with a similar cast strangely enough including Ringo again (playing a dwarf Frank Zappa), being chased by a nympho Nun (played by Keith Moon- another who guys hey) along with Flo and Eddie and Ansley Dunbar and many others including someone dresses as a vaccuum cleaner !!!- one crazy movie too .....
refer http://pdxfilm.wordpress.com/


----------



## oogabooha

It feels like I haven't listened to _Loveless_ (by MBV) in so long, so when I felt the craving to blast "Only Shallow" today, I put it on and was in a trance for the next hour. It's not my favorite album by My Bloody Valentine, but it is remarkable.


----------



## Schubussy

I love that album, I prefer Slowdive overall though.

more shoegaze!


----------



## oogabooha

Schubussy said:


> I love that album, I prefer Slowdive overall though.
> 
> more shoegaze!


Lush is actually my favorite shoegaze band, but I was just really in a _Loveless_ mood today (PLUS I"M REALLY ANXIOUS FOR THEIR ALBUM)

thanks for the video. forgot about that song...ee i love it


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Boston - Third Stage.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Schubussy

Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain


----------



## Zauberberg

Moodymann


----------



## cwarchc

My all time hero


----------



## cwarchc

The genius that was Klaus Nomi?? So far ahead of his time


----------



## Sonata

My first listen to Leaves' Eyes album "Njord" Just as good as their other two!
Shuffled playlist of Dead Can Dance.


----------



## millionrainbows

One of my favorite 80's bands, from Sheffield.


----------



## Schubussy

Dead Can Dance ~ Spiritchaser


----------



## starthrower

Donald Fagen-Morph The Cat










This was sort of an impulse buy, as I spotted it in a bargain bin. I should have left it there.
An overly slick and ultimately dull no surprises affair with so so songs. About as exciting as
Fagen looks on the cover.


----------



## millionrainbows

A great Grant Green release. The classic "power trio": guitar, bass, and drums, it puts a lot on the guitarist; he must be constantly "on." The empty, spacious sound (no piano) is very soothing. Attention guitarists! Get this.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Captain Matchbox Whoopee Band - Aussie band, active throughout the 1970s based in Melbourne and centred around singer and Mic Conway ("Captain Matchbox") and his brother Jim, who is widely regarded as one of Australia's finest exponents of the blues harmonica.
some of there singles where:
If I Can't Hav-Anna in Cuba, Wangaratta Wahine, My Canary Has Circles Under His Eyes.

Gotta love the dude on Piano - he is definately on something...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mesa

The Alan Lomax compilation of the same name:





For Spotify folks, there's a brilliant 5 minute version.


----------



## millionrainbows

This 2-LP set, when released in 1975, had the biggest returns in RCA's history. Returns for refunds or exchange, that is, by disgruntled rock fans who had bought Reed's 5 previous solo records and were expecting more of the same.

Remastered for CD in 2000, it sounds as bad as ever (joking). Listen with headphones, because it is strictly separated stereo (more like 2-channel), and nothing is panned toward center. It reminds me of John Cage's Fontana Mix, done the same way, which through headphones creates an oddly schizophrenic effect. If you're hearing voices in your head, this is the thing to mask them out (I heard that Roky Erikson used such a "static" technique using several TVs and radios all tuned to static white noise, to quiet the voices in his head). It works well, what can I say.
Bob Ludwig, who mastered this, said he liked it, because he had a background in avant-garde music when he attended Eastman. I liked it too, and I have my vinyl copy to this day.

There's also a DVD performance of this, using acoustic instruments rather than amplified feedback guitars. In Germany, this album was apparently taken very seriously, but not here in the good ol' USA, where it nearly ended Reed's career.

-----------------••••


----------



## oogabooha

millionrainbows said:


> This 2-LP set, when released in 1975, had the biggest returns in RCA's history. Returns for refunds or exchange, that is, by disgruntled rock fans who had bought Reed's 5 previous solo records and were expecting more of the same.
> 
> Remastered for CD in 2000, it sounds as bad as ever (joking). Listen with headphones, because it is strictly separated stereo (more like 2-channel), and nothing is panned toward center. It reminds me of John Cage's Fontana Mix, done the same way, which through headphones creates an oddly schizophrenic effect. If you're hearing voices in your head, this is the thing to mask them out (I heard that Roky Erikson used such a "static" technique using several TVs and radios all tuned to static white noise, to quiet the voices in his head). It works well, what can I say.
> Bob Ludwig, who mastered this, said he liked it, because he had a background in avant-garde music when he attended Eastman. I liked it too, and I have my vinyl copy to this day.
> 
> There's also a DVD performance of this, using acoustic instruments rather than amplified feedback guitars. In Germany, this album was apparently taken very seriously, but not here in the good ol' USA, where it nearly ended Reed's career.
> 
> -----------------••••
> View attachment 12182


i absolutely adore this album. probably favorite thing lou reed has done (although I favor TVU's self titled--without Nico--a tad more). really opened my ears in a way that I'm eternally grateful for.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## neoshredder

Listening to the Moody Blues Radio on last.fm. Right now playing "At the Harbour" from Renaissance. Great band as well btw.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try this guy Richard Clapton, no he's not Eric's brother- One Oz's best but not heard of outside oz, this is just one of his tracks a picked out


----------



## oogabooha

found a cheap copy of this on vinyl today and since it was in great condition I would have been idiotic _not_ to purchase it. This album is gorgeous and the lyrical content is close to my heart.


----------



## EricABQ

I listened to Tom Waits' _Franks Wild Years_ while getting things done around the house this morning.

I think this is my favorite Waits album but it's hard to tell.


----------



## starthrower

"I'm going straight to the top."


----------



## Vaneyes

Saw Frank Jr. in an old Sopranos episode the other night. A few nights before that, he participated in a realty show. Not reality, real estate. Walkin' and talkin' us through a boyhood home in Palm Springs ('Twin Palms'), describing what and what hadn't changed about it. Anyway, after those two blasts of "Chairboy", I got to wonderin' about his sister Nancy. Thus...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

White boys stole the blues! Is that Jerry Portnoy on harp? He's a good player!


----------



## jani

Warning this video contains extremely heavy and fast guitar work and should not be viewed by anyone who has a any kinda heart condition!


----------



## Sonata

Our Lady Peace: Spiritual Machines. First listen of this album by a band I've liked for a long time. Very pleased with it!


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## SiegendesLicht

Blackmore's Night. I especially like the earlier, more "folksy" albums.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

George's aunt. A fine singer, not mentioned often enough.

Manx, maybe we should begin a Rosemary Clooney revival. Well, I guess I have already, right here at TC. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## oogabooha

Vaneyes said:


>


I enjoy the instrumental portion of this performance, but I can't seem to ever get over the sane, calm voice that Astrud Gilberto originally projected on the album:






what an angelic voice, and her projection still influences music to this day (I can't listen to much twee pop without instantly being reminded of her stage presence)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes

Ooga, women have burned their bras and feeling more assertive, which is okay by me.


----------



## samurai

This vintage Brubeck piece, which forever hooked me on jazz when first I heard it, way back in 1967:


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered this great band on YouTube. Kinda proggy with catchy melodies.
The keyboard player is awesome.


----------



## Schubussy

Tangerine Dream ~ Rubycon


----------



## Head_case

Sixteen Horsepower:


----------



## Schubussy

Head_case said:


> Sixteen Horsepower:


I love 16 Horsepower, especially Sackcloth 'N' Ashes. Was watching this documentary on David Eugene Edwards just the other day actually


----------



## Head_case

I love their live concerts most. Just hate not being able to see them perform live anymore. Sackcloth N Ashes is hauntingly powerful and gothic.

Hoarse has some of the most amazing electric accordion bellowing I've ever heard.  David Eugene was playing this live in Camden Town, London when I heard it - it made everyones guts rumble like a freight train was pounding through the concert floor.










The Folklore & Secret South albums really crown their studio work.










Top 10 album of the year release on the Matilda Father Radio site and college radio:










I never got into David's other band projects as much as I did Sixteen Horsepower


----------



## Schubussy

I'm jealous, I bet they were amazing live. Folklore is the only one I've not heard, Secret South is my second fav. And yeah, Wovenhand aren't bad but they're not nearly as good.


----------



## Head_case

David Eugene Edwards' live concerts are just out of this world!

That concert left a strong impression on me. Other contemporary rock bands just paled into commercial blandness in comparison.

Folklore is very slow gothic folk music; it is not as fast paced as anything like 'Clogger' or the opening track of Secret South - dark and haunting in a slower traditional Appalachian way.

I was an early fan before they became famous - ended up getting all what they released on vinyl LP (including 'Olden' and their 'Live' double album) as well as their obscure singles. The second time I saw them, they played in a central London venue (the former Empire). It was filled with death metal fans with girly long hair - it was so funny - the 16 HP live concerts completely awed them into silence as if the fear of God had struck them. All I could see in front was rows of male brunettes and blondes as obedient as little schoolgirls.

Btw - their really weird offshoot, the Denver Gentlemen, is also worth spooking others out with:










I guess you didn't get into Lilium (the other offshoot band of 16 HP)? I tried them but found them too instrumentally avant garde - interesting for my Calexico moments.


----------



## Schubussy

Folklore sounds like my sort of thing, I prefer their folkier side. I've not heard of The Denver Gentlemen and I've only listened briefly to Lilium, don't really remember what I thought of it. I'll have to give them both a proper listen. 

I'm a big Calexico fan too by the way, I was planning to see them in Bristol in a few weeks but I don't think I can make it now. Oh well.

Listening to Folklore on youtube now, it's pretty great.


----------



## Head_case

You've got to hear Folklore proper on vinyl LP then!

The brooding anticipation of an atmosphere of threat pervades the whole album. It's so dark, even if its tempo is pared right down.

Lilium didn't stick with me in the way Calexico do. Very strange to find that we have similar tastes in alt.folk rock. I saw them in concert in Montreal and got a pack of their special Calexico cigarette matchsticks from the sales guy who was really welcoming. Fantastic concert except Convertino shouldn't ever try, not even pretend to speak French. He just can't and it was really embarrassing hearing him. My spine positively chilled and it took another few numbers to wear off the uncomfortable memory of his failed attempt.

Currently enjoying Jimmy Dale Gilmore's strangely entrancing folk rock album produced by T Bone Burnett. His Texan drawl is really quite interesting for me. Nowhere as dark as 16HP though.


----------



## Schubussy

Yeah I love folk/alt-country/americana/all those sorts of genres.


----------



## Head_case

That was rather difficult! :lol:

Meet Sam Phillips:






What an amazing songwriter.

"Now that I've worn out....
I've worn out the world
I'm on my knees in fascination
And looking through the night
And moon's never seen me before
But I'm reflected light.

I rode the pain down
Got off
And looked up
Looked into your eyes. 
The lost open windows
All around my dark heart
lit up the skies."


----------



## neoshredder

Looking for something really ambient. Decided on Zeit from Tangerine Dream.


----------



## EricABQ

I'm continuing my week of Tom Waits with Blood Money. A fairly negative, not particularly cheerful album. Songs written for the play Woyzeck, which I haven't seen or know anything about.

This song is pretty representative of the album. And the cookie monster mash up is just kind of funny.


----------



## GreenMamba

EricABQ said:


> I'm continuing my week of Tom Waits with Blood Money. A fairly negative, not particularly cheerful album. Songs written for the play Woyzeck, which I haven't seen or know anything about.


Just reading the song titles is depressing. Misery Is the River of the World, Everything Goes to Hell, God's Away on Business.

I like the album a lot though, and it's a great band. Colin Stetson, Charlie Musselwhite, Larry Taylor, bit of Stewart Copeland.


----------



## EricABQ

GreenMamba said:


> Just reading the song titles is depressing. Misery Is the River of the World, Everything Goes to Hell, God's Away on Business.
> 
> I like the album a lot though, and it's a great band. Colin Stetson, Charlie Musselwhite, Larry Taylor, bit of Stewart Copeland.


I think of the three albums he released that were from stage productions, Blood Money was the weakest for me. I think the other two (Alice and The Black Rider) rank among the best of his works, but Blood Money falls a little short. Although it does have some real gems (All the World Is Green and Starving In The Belly Of A Whale as examples.)


----------



## GreenMamba

EricABQ said:


> I think of the three albums he released that were from stage productions, Blood Money was the weakest for me. I think the other two (Alice and The Black Rider) rank among the best of his works, but Blood Money falls a little short. Although it does have some real gems (All the World Is Green and Starving In The Belly Of A Whale as examples.)


I love Alice and would rate it higher than Blood Money. Black Rider is probably a little lower for me. Franks Wild Years was also a play.


----------



## Sonata

Dave Matthews Band: Crash. I don't care for much of his output, but this is a solid, energetic album that brings me back to my college days. First listen in about three years.

Evergrey: Glorious Collision. Huge overhaul of the band prior to this albums' release, but the heart of the band, Tom Englund remained. As a result the album is very good!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try this - sounds a lot like Z...pa even the name hey


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

or even this


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Yusef Lateef, oboe blues. I dig this cat!

[YT]v=_pw1j0u0NzU&NR=1[/YT]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

try this.....


----------



## EricABQ

I was watching Sons Of Anarchy on DVD the other night, and at the end of one of the episodes they used this version of Fortunate Son as the "mood piece" at the end of the episode.

I consider Fortunate Son to be one of the truly great American rock songs of all time, and this version of the song is quite nice. No vocals, just guitar.


----------



## JCarmel

Kinda Funky!....thank you very much.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Soundtrack, On the Road.*

Some guy who should know said the soundtrack to On the Road was accurate for the period, so I'm listening. Of course, my jaw literally dropped when I heard _Yip Roc Heresy._ I thought I was the only guy alive who knows about that one.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## oogabooha

this song still breaks my heart. the last 30 seconds are so well-done.





a very short-lived band that had a very small output.


----------



## cwarchc

Some very good interpretations of great songs
They suit her voice very well
Good album, especially if you like Brecht


----------



## Sonata

Garth Brooks: The Hits
Tim Donahue and James LaBrie: Madmen & Sinners
Tori Amos: The Bee Keeper


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

I'm on a Bert Jansch kick.

A Rare Conundrum
Avocet
Heartbreak
Live At McCabe's Guitar Shop


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Donde voy from Tish Hinojosa's Album Homeland


----------



## JCarmel

BB at The Beeb!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A bit of Black Metal: *Vinterriket *


----------



## oogabooha

haven't listened to this in a very long time.

"And so now when I drink, I'm going to drink to excess
And when I smoke, I will smoke gaping holes in my chest
And when I scream, I will scream until I'm gasping for breath
And when I get sick, I will stay sick for the rest
Of my days peddling hate out the back of a Chevy Express
Each one a fart in the face of your idea of success
And if this be thy will, then ******* pass me the cup
And I'm sorry, Dad, no, I'm not making this up"


----------



## Sonata

Winds: Prominence and Demise


----------



## JCarmel

Sentimental?!...but what the heck...


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Danger Danger Radio on last.fm. Nothin' But a Good Time. This kind of music brings up my spirits.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

I have Evergrey: Torn and Savatage: Edge of Thorns queued up in my CD player for when my Brahms disc is done


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Billy Thorpe & The Aztecs- More **** than Class


----------



## Ericacock

I love English music.Albums Chicago Speech,Ultimate Warrior are my favorite.
clarinet and flute duets free music sheets


----------



## Itullian

jethro tull


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Zappa at the Hammersmith Odeon 1978


----------



## oogabooha

this is tragic


----------



## samurai

Itullian said:


> jethro tull


Which album {s}?


----------



## Itullian

samurai said:


> Which album {s}?


doesnt matter cause they're all great,  but i was listening to Roots to Branches.
love it.


----------



## JCarmel

George Benson 'In Flight'....George's best cd, I think


----------



## BlazeGlory

My church choir is singing this on Sunday, 2/17/13 so I'm practicing.


----------



## EricABQ

This is, in my humble opinion, among the greatest American rock songs ever written.

I've personally never tried out the line "you ain't a beauty, but hey, you're alright" but I imagine it would require finesse to be successful.


----------



## oogabooha

just watched a lovely production of Wozzeck, and for some reason I felt compelled to revisit this album after. the melancholy atmosphere complimented it well. the album really does bring B&S's strongest material to the front, and the title track is a great example of that. the lyrics are hauntingly (and very appropriately) gloomy and charming


----------



## EricABQ

As great as the orginal version of this song is, I find that this one better captures the mood of the lyrics.


----------



## EricABQ

Two great songs inspired by a lame "holiday."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Very Early AC/DC......................


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

The Nice--*Elegy.* Though to my ears this is not a particularly innovative or exciting work {as I had remembered the original vinyl I have of it, packed away somewhere}, I found it interesting, in that it adumbrated the eventual sound of ELP, which became one of my favorite prog rock bands in the early seventies.


----------



## starthrower

Some great Ponty footage from Germany 1972. This tune was recorded a few years earlier on the King Kong album which consisted mainly of Zappa compositions.


----------



## Schubussy

Boards of Canada - Music Is Math


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I don't listen to rock very much anymore but I was in the mood for something I have not listened to in a long while. This is my very favorite YES album. I love every piece and every moment.


----------



## cwarchc

A great guitarist


----------



## jani

I recently bought a guitar gods collection CD it had this song and i have to say that it's great song!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ravndal

Thomas Fehlmann


----------



## AndyS

Listening to Alice Russel - easily one of the best British female singers of the last few years, yet gets none of the recognition of a Winehouse or Adele


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Time Jumpers

Dixieland Country?


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Mercury Rev - Deserter's Songs


----------



## Schubussy

neoshredder said:


> Listening to Mercury Rev - Deserter's Songs


I like that album a lot.


----------



## neoshredder

More Mercury Rev


----------



## Schubussy

I have Deserter's Songs on now.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah I really like the dreamy type music. The Flaming Lips are kind of similar with the cd Soft Bulletin and Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots.


----------



## Schubussy

I could never get into Soft Bulletin for some reason except a few songs, I love Yoshimi though. But I usually love pretty much anything that's dreamy/spacey/got tons of reverb anyway.


----------



## neoshredder

This song makes me teary-eyed.
Boston - Can'tcha Say (You Believe in Me) / Still in Love


----------



## oogabooha

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I really like the dreamy type music. The Flaming Lips are kind of similar with the cd Soft Bulletin and Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots.


speaking of dreamy


----------



## OboeKnight

My Little Phoenix - Tarja Turunen


----------



## Sonata

Madonna: something to remember

Journey: Greatest hits

Otis Rush: the essential Otis Rush; Cobra recordings

Fluent Blue: Lingua Franca (An awesome band almost nobody knows about, now defunct. They hailed from Michigan and toured the Midwest college circuit some ten years ago. My husband and I, when engaged, saw them twice while I was in college. Awesome blues tinged rock

Fair to Midland: Fables from a Mayfly

Avenged Sevenfold: Nightmare


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## yoed

you can listen to my new video i released today as well as the full album, enjoy..





full album:
http://yoednir.bandcamp.com


----------



## Sonata

Trio of my favorite Evanescence songs:

My Immortal
Lithium
The Change

Beautiful!


----------



## Schubussy

Some psychedelic folk


----------



## Sonata

Tori Amos: Little Earthquakes.

Spectacular solo debut album.


----------



## Tristan

Am I the only one who likes Japanese folk music?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Zombies - She's Not There


----------



## starthrower

John Tchicai And Strange Brothers/Put Up The Fight re-issue


----------



## cwarchc

Had a "blue" evening, followed by this one


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Crudblud

Django Reinhardt - Djangologie 1928-1950: Disc 4

I love this box set to pieces, and yet it is still intact. 

So cold.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Tangerine Dream - The Virgin Years


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## GreenMamba

Listening to this. Makes me want to drink a martini (traditional one, of course).

View attachment 13681


----------



## OboeKnight

Sonata said:


> Trio of my favorite Evanescence songs:
> 
> My Immortal
> Lithium
> The Change
> 
> Beautiful!


Love Evanescence! Oh Amy Lee...words cannot begin to describe her majesty 

Listening to Tarja Turunen's What Lies Beneath album.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## neoshredder

Listening to 311. Brings back old memories whenever I listen to the 90's. Now I know why I had mixed feeling about this cd back in the day. Too much rap. And all the supposed cool kids listened to this during the day.


----------



## Schubussy

I have kept very little from my punk listening days (first genre I really listened to) but I still love Wire.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Jonn Serrie - And the Stars Go With You


----------



## starthrower




----------



## OboeKnight

Delirium- Epica (from the album Requiem for the Indifferent)


----------



## Sonata

OboeKnight said:


> Delirium- Epica (from the album Requiem for the Indifferent)


Great song!

I have started my full-library listening project, which I expect will take up to three years. It's supposed to be alphabetical by album, but stupid iTunes has it sorted by artist first. I may find away around it at first, but for now I'll leave as is because I don't have time to monkey with it.

First up: "Alice Cooper's Greatest Hits" A very enjoyable, quick listen. I like every song. Only puzzling thing: why on eart is "Poison" not on here? Perhaps it wasn't released yet, I don't know. Nevertheless, I own the song as a single so it's a moot point.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> Listening to 311. Brings back old memories whenever I listen to the 90's. Now I know why I had mixed feeling about this cd back in the day. Too much rap. And all the supposed cool kids listened to this during the day.


I have a couple 311 CDs. Kind of to "round out" variety in my already eclectic music library. I don't feel the need to listen often, less than once a year. But they are fun when I do. Exception: Beautiful Disaster which is always a great song.


----------



## cwarchc

.....


----------



## OboeKnight

Assorted Nightwish and Tarja Turunen songs...it's a weird operatic metal kind of day


----------



## Sonata

Alice in Chains- Alice in Chains album
Blue Oyster Cult- Don't Fear the Reaper
Alien Antfarm- Smooth Criminal
Alison Crowe- Covers
Leaves' Eyes- Njord


----------



## OboeKnight

Beauty of the Beast - Nightwish album: _Century Child_


----------



## neoshredder

One of my favorite prog rock songs. 
IQ - Harvest of Souls


----------



## DeepR

neoshredder said:


> Listening to Jonn Serrie - And the Stars Go With You


Beautiful and very soothing album. Perfect to fall asleep to.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Needs any explaination !!!! maybe not, safer that way..........


----------



## Schubussy

Tom Waits ~ Closing Time


----------



## cwarchc

Some cool jazz





followed by something a little more irreverent, but equally brilliant


----------



## cwarchc

Still having a rest from classical.
A great protest album, from a very accomplished musician


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Thin Lizzy


----------



## neoshredder

Now back to some metal. It's been awhile.


----------



## starthrower

From Herbie's 1978 album Sunlight. This is a record I've known about for 35 years, but never got around to picking up. If I had known Jaco was on it, I'd have bought a copy ages ago.


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades
*ELO--*Time*


----------



## clavichorder

Its been a long time...fitting song. The mood, and maybe the lyrics, not sure yet.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Folkearth* - a Folk/Viking metal band comprised of musicians from various European countries. 
What a music! It gives me shivers and makes the blood in my veins run faster.


----------



## OboeKnight

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Folkearth* - a Folk/Viking metal band comprised of musicians from various European countries.
> What a music! It gives me shivers and makes the blood in my veins run faster.
> 
> View attachment 14142


Sounds like something I'd be in to. I'll check it out!

Hm...actually pulled out some Evanescence this morning, it had been a while. Listened to Fallen. Then went with some of Nightwish's _Once_ album.


----------



## samurai

Emerson Lake and Powell--*Emerson Lake and Powell*


----------



## Avey

Nico - Fairest of the Seasons

Though she didn't write it...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

samurai said:


> Emerson Lake and Powell--*Emerson Lake and Powell*


So Palmer doesn't cut the mustard?????


----------



## Schubussy

Dead Can Dance - Within the Realm of a Dying Sun


----------



## ptr

Interesting! I just wrote about Lisa Gerrard in the new Film Music Composer thread and started listening to her sound track to the NZ film *Whale Rider*...









Very emotional music!

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

*Dream Theater- Awake*.

I have owned this album for a good twelve years now, and I find that several of the songs that I didn't particularly enjoy before have really grown on me. I love when this happens!! Favorite song on it though is still the same: the dark, melodic and very proggy* Space-Dye Vest.*


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Mnemic - Audio Injected Soul


----------



## neoshredder

Mnemic was alright. Now listening to Strapping Young Lad - City


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Schubussy

Ennio Morricone - Amapola Part II


----------



## Flamme




----------



## MaestroViolinist

A friend just told me to listen to this: 



 I think it's actually really awesome.


----------



## Sonata

*Aerosmith: Big Ones*. Good old rock, haven't listened to this album in a couple of years, but it was very enjoyable as I got ready for work. May be included into heavier listening rotation for awhile
*
Dream Theater: Black Clouds & Silver Linings*, deluxe version. They have instrumental versions of each of the songs in this set, which I found pointless, but I wanted the 5 cover songs that were also included in this version. Now that I'm doing my "full library listening project" I have determined that about two of the songs are actually BETTER without vocals, so I'm pleased I listened. Another one was not better but different enough to be worthwhile, one was a wash, and the ballad felt pointless without vocals. So that one was purged from my music library.

*Amy Grant: The Collection*. Not exactly my style of music so much, either in some of the message (as my current religious/spiritual identity is kind of up in the air at the moment.) or the style of music. Still, this was fairly enjoyable as some upbeat and pleasant background music after a tiring day at work. I did delete one song from my library from this album, but the rest stay.

*Blackfield: Blackfield II *I only have one song on this album, downloaded in my Emusic sampling days. "End of the World" What a smashing song it is though. Very beautiful.

*Albert King: Greatest Hits.* Again as mentioned above in my Emusic days I'd download a lot of "partial" albums based on song samples. Kind of regret not getting full albums, but oh well. Three tracks off of this one.

*BB King: Greatest Hits*. As above. All told, about an hour of blues between the two albums.


----------



## JCarmel

Dionne Warwick....The Love Songs.

I never get tired of listening to this album...as far as popular songs go, I don't think I could find anything I like more.


----------



## Flamme

Mmm incredible energy cuts you up...


----------



## OboeKnight

Xandria's album _At Neverworld's End_


----------



## jani

Stratovarius just released a new music video, from their newest album, their new sound is kickass!!!
This band just keeps getting better and better!
If you are into melodiuc metal you must listen to this track!


----------



## Sonata

OboeKnight said:


> Xandria's album _At Neverworld's End_


Oh darn, I meant to order that per your recommendation yesterday, but I already put in my purchase. Well, they'll be top on my list to explore once I'm done with all of my current listening.


----------



## jani

MaestroViolinist said:


> A friend just told me to listen to this:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's actually really awesome.


Yeah, Andy is one of best "new" guitarists. 
Classical violinist digging a metal track!?!?

Ok, i am just kidding.
I think its cool that you like it Mastro


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^
That's got to be one of the most horribly compressed and obnoxious recordings I've ever heard.


----------



## Laura

Django Django


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Fear Factory - Obsolete


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Sonata

Within Temptation: The Unforgiving. 

A lot more mainstream, less symphonic than previous releases. Really enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## oogabooha

this is the type of metal i'm down with. iron maiden used to be my favorite, but have since really bored of all of the virtuoso-** that is put into "melodic hard rock" and passed off as metal.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Kenny Ball, dead at 82.


----------



## Schubussy

oogabooha said:


> this is the type of metal i'm down with. iron maiden used to be my favorite, but have since really bored of all of the virtuoso-** that is put into "melodic hard rock" and passed off as metal.


Atmospheric black metal & doom metal are the best!


----------



## cwarchc

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P. Kenny Ball, dead at 82.


My mum took me to see him. along with Acker Bilk, when I was a wee small boy over 40 years ago


----------



## cwarchc

Disc 1 of this set
You can hear the sadness in her voice


----------



## Sonata

I'm listening to an amalgam of various songs today:

America: The Last Unicorn theme song
Avril Lavigne: Complicated
Avenged Sevenfold: Unholy Confessions, Chapert Four, I Won't See You Tonight part I, Afterlife
Albert King: Blues at Sunrise, & Blues at Sunset
Animals: House of the Rising Sun
Annie Lennox: various songs
Ataris: Boys of Summer
Aviatic: Arrival
Beautiful Disorder: show me a sign
Breathe: sweet caress
Bixby Lane: and so you've forgotten


----------



## OboeKnight

^^^ Haven't heard any Avril in forever! Used to be a huge fan.

Went with some old school Nightwish this morning: _Oceanborn_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

OboeKnight said:


> Went with some old school Nightwish this morning: _Oceanborn_


I really love the old Nightwish with Tarja (and don't really care for Annette). Her solo albums are very good too, especially the Finnish-language songs. What a beautiful language!


----------



## neoshredder

More Fear Factory. I love this Futuristic Metal sound this band produces. Wish more bands were like this. But I guess it's complicated to sound futuristic and be metal at the same time.


----------



## OboeKnight

SiegendesLicht said:


> I really love the old Nightwish with Tarja (and don't really care for Annette). Her solo albums are very good too, especially the Finnish-language songs. What a beautiful language!


Tarja is perfect. She makes me happy lol. I love both of her solo albums. Yes, her Finnish singing is incredible..._Oasis_ and _Montanas de Silencio_ are beautiful.


----------



## yoed

this song was recorded only with multiple cello tracks and vocals, would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Sepultura - Beneath the Remains


----------



## Flamme

As a sleep creeps through...


----------



## neoshredder

Fear Factory - Archetype


----------



## Sonata

Apocalyptica- 7th Symphony


----------



## cwarchc

Starting the day off "chillin" to some cool jazz


----------



## Sonata

Within Temptation: Mother Earth.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme

In ancient times...
Hundreds of years before the dawn of history
Lived a strange race of people... the Druids

No one knows who they were or what they were doing
But their legacy remains
Hewn into the living rock... Of Stonehenge

Stonehenge! Where the demons dwell
Where the banshees live and they do live well
Stonehenge! Where a man's a man
And the children dance to the Pipes of Pan


----------



## Schubussy

Elgar meets breakcore


----------



## jani

I am not gay, but i must say that their current singer is hot!


----------



## cwarchc

Just watched/listened to this dvd.








Finishing a good day off with the 1st disc of this


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> I am not gay, but i must say that their current singer is hot!


How do you mean *hot*??


----------



## jani

Andante said:


> How do you mean *hot*??


Good looking, physically attractive.
I am also curious to know do the women on this forum agree with me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

peter green's fleetwood mac - need your love so bad


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Better still if you like this sorta thing and live this time


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Good looking, physically attractive.
> I am also curious to know do the women on this forum agree with me.


You are male?? and not homo?


----------



## jani

Andante said:


> You are male?? and not homo?


No homo hahah...


----------



## Jord

Vinnie Moore, brilliant.


----------



## Guest

@jani If you find another male attractive you should be a bit worried


----------



## Sonata

Nothing he should be worried about. Who cares?

I listened to Apocalyptica again  Worlds Collide this time. And Coheed and Cambria: Afterman, the Ascension. Very solid album, I enjoyed it


----------



## Schubussy

The Zombies - Hung Up on a Dream

Very best song of the 60s. I have decided.


----------



## neoshredder

Fear Factory - Mechanize


----------



## oogabooha

Andante said:


> @jani If you find another male attractive you should be a bit worried


I'm gay and i would advise him to be worried about listening to dragonforce, not finding another male attractive


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> *Nothing he should be worried about. Who cares?*
> 
> I listened to Apocalyptica again  Worlds Collide this time. And Coheed and Cambria: Afterman, the Ascension. Very solid album, I enjoyed it


I think that comment means that she agrees with me


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> I think that comment means that she agrees with me


Or maybe she agrees with the concept.  I agree with it to.


----------



## jani

This must be the most genius album&song title ever! :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Hilarious Zappa concert!


----------



## Schubussy

DUB


----------



## JCarmel

In a desperate bid to flee these snow-bound shores, I'm catching the 'Orient Express' tomorrow morning...in the company of 'I Salonisti'....their music-making is so infectious, I'm bound to enjoy the trip. Hopefully, there won't be any murders aboard this particular train?! And come the next day, I'll be crossing the Venetian lagoon, arriving at St Lucia station...down the steps and straight onto vaporetto route No. 1...up the Grand Canal & on to San Marco Square. 
Now where's that tin of pigeon food?.....









http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=XrvqqdYkoYI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=XrvqqdYkoYI


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> In a desperate bid to flee these snow-bound shores, I'm catching the 'Orient Express' tomorrow morning...in the company of 'I Salonisti'....their music-making is so infectious, I'm bound to enjoy the trip. Hopefully, there won't be any murders aboard this particular train?! And come the next day, I'll be crossing the Venetian lagoon, arriving at St Lucia station...down the steps and straight onto vaporetto route No. 1...up the Grand Canal & on to San Marco Square.
> Now where's that tin of pigeon food?.....
> 
> View attachment 14593
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=XrvqqdYkoYI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=XrvqqdYkoYI


Days gone by, JC. No mo' pigeon feeding. While on the GC, check on Gritti Palace's refurbishment for me. Ciao!


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> I think that comment means that she agrees with me


I have a preference for darker hair personally, but he does have nice looking facial features.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## oogabooha

I've been listening to Justin Timberlake's new album and crying a lot and I think it fulfills its purpose as a solid pop album? Ugh yes

It's really good


----------



## neoshredder

oogabooha said:


> I've been listening to Justin Timberlake's new album and crying a lot and I think it fulfills its purpose as a solid pop album? Ugh yes
> 
> It's really good


I dislike Timberlake's music intensely. But you are free to listen to whatever you may.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ But is it ok.................


----------



## neoshredder

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ But is it ok.................


As long as I don't have to hear it. I used to listen to the music channels on the tv. I've been scarred. lol Bieber might even be worse. I just can't shut out music from stores.


----------



## oogabooha

neoshredder said:


> I dislike Timberlake's music intensely. But you are free to listen to whatever you may.


How else am I supposed to boost my libido? Haha, no worries. I guess my taste doesn't line up with yours (I.e. I can go from intensively studying John cage to playing Timberlake). In terms of pop albums, though, this new album is first class. Smooth production, delicious music, etc. Can't wait to give it more time.


----------



## oogabooha

speaking of gloomy music...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This is definately not Timberlake..........


----------



## DeepR

Carbon Based Lifeforms, they're alright.


----------



## Schubussy

What about the forests?

Nope.


----------



## jani

oogabooha said:


> I've been listening to Justin Timberlake's new album and crying a lot and I think it fulfills its purpose as a solid pop album? Ugh yes
> 
> It's really good


¨
And you advise me to worry because i think that Herman Ri is coor!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

neoshredder said:


> I just can't shut out music from stores.


Wear a headset with some good ol' metal in it.


----------



## Schubussy

Duuuuuuuuuuude...


----------



## oogabooha

jani said:


> ¨
> And you advise me to worry because i think that Herman Ri is coor!


_maaaaan_, it was a sarcastic jab at the fact that you were afraid of being considered homosexual. Listen to whatever music you want, I'll listen to whatever I want. I don't want to type what I think about Dragonforce just because it wouldn't be reasonable to type here (and it's all opinion so)

i love that video, though :lol:

ugh, I've been listening to this album a lot lately (and pinkerton, which I just added a link to below). this band's early material really just consumes me in its excellence and teenage sappiness. I wish they broke up or something instead of releasing more albums because they would really be the best band ever (read: my favorite) if they had stopped after the first few albums.






i'm working on some things in starbucks right now, but the first thing i'm going to do when i get home is put on my pinkerton record and collapse on my bed. I love how he users the character Pinkerton (read: Madame Butterfly) and relates it to teenage ambitions and sadness.


----------



## JCarmel

Edith Piaf 'Non, je ne regrette rien' a selection of her song performances









Nat King Cole 20 Golden Greats









It's impossible to choose 'the Voice of the Century' but if I had-to, it wouldn't be any Sutherland, Callas, Caruso or Pavarotti for me. It would be between Edith Piaf and Nat King Cole!


----------



## Vaneyes

VOC? I'd probably nominate Frank Sinatra and Ella Fitzgerald.


----------



## oogabooha

it honestly depends on whether you're talking non-classically trained, jazz, or whatever, but I think overall I'd have to go with Billie Holliday.

In fact, this is a related song:
_"Billie, you're a miracle, and God knows I need one
Sing me something terrible that even dawn may come
You and me, we don't believe in happy endings"_





also, a bit off topic of best singer: that song posted above is a very well written song, but it's so peculiar. One of those songs where it doesn't sound like a verse/chorus/etc., but rather just two rotating choruses taking turns. I don't mean chorus in the literal sense of repeating, but just the quality of the climaxing material.


----------



## jani

oogabooha said:


> _maaaaan_,* it was a sarcastic jab at the fact that you were afraid of being considered homosexual. Listen to whatever music you want, I'll listen to whatever I want. I don't want to type what I think about Dragonforce just because it wouldn't be reasonable to type here (and it's all opinion so)
> 
> i love that video, though :lol:
> *
> ugh, I've been listening to this album a lot lately (and pinkerton, which I just added a link to below). this band's early material really just consumes me in its excellence and teenage sappiness. I wish they broke up or something instead of releasing more albums because they would really be the best band ever (read: my favorite) if they had stopped after the first few albums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm working on some things in starbucks right now, but the first thing i'm going to do when i get home is put on my pinkerton record and collapse on my bed. I love how he users the character Pinkerton (read: Madame Butterfly) and relates it to teenage ambitions and sadness.


I wasn't being afraid of being called as a Homo l:lol: , i think that another male can say to another male that he is good looking without being gay. I think that if you can't you are afraid about being called as homo or you think that admitting that can someway make you homo or something.

Also i understand that Dragonforce isn't for everyone, but when i was 15 they made me realize that the guitarists can play something else than chords and those penatonic patterns which has been recycled by million times by other musicians. The speed& melody was something that i hadn't heard before etc...


----------



## Guest

JCarmel said:


> Edith Piaf 'Non, je ne regrette rien' a selection of her song performances


Aha yes EP a unique voice, the original Ertha Kit.


----------



## Schubussy

I almost fell asleep at a Dragonforce gig once...

Some psychedelic/prog metal


----------



## jani

Schubussy said:


> *I almost fell asleep at a Dragonforce gig once...
> *
> Some psychedelic/prog metal


What year? If it was 2003-2007 i understand but after they released their Ultra Beatdown cd they decided to really get their stuff together.
I saw them on 2009 and 5 months ago.
On the second time i got the singer&bassist to sign my DF shirt.
Also my mind was blown on both times.
I am gonna go to as many DF gig's as possible!


----------



## Schubussy

Probably around 06/07. Power metal's never been my thing though anyway.


----------



## OboeKnight

Xandria _Neverworld's End_ 
Been listening to this a lot lately. Its sort of reminiscent of Tarja era Nightwish


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


>


I much prefer this version..............


----------



## Kevin Pearson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I much prefer this version..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14747


I used to LOVE this album when I was a teenager in the 70s. Recently Spotify added the entire Zappa library to their service and so I listened to several for nostalgia sake. The funny thing is none of them were as good as I remember them. I used to know every song on this album by heart and thought every song was cool. Today I would say only a couple of the songs are cool but not anything I would want to really hear again. I guess I have changed after all! 

Kevin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ for the worse I would say lol


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Sepultura - Roots


----------



## BartokBela

I'm listening to Nujabes, it's one of the few hiphop artists I enjoy listening to. With his creative use of (often jazzy) samples he is able to give his songs a nostalgic tinge. On the downside, he can be quite repetitive and I can only listen to it when i'm in a certain mood. I think of it more as background music, just to create an atmosphere.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## neoshredder

Sepultura - Chaos A.D.


----------



## Sonata

Coheed & Cambria: Afterman, Decension
Sonata Arctica: Silence

Moderate listening pleasure in each, first listen for both.
C&C doesn't quite live up to the previous albums yet, though it may take time to absorb the material. Not bad though. Sonata Arctica has a lot of songs that are a bit over-the-top for me, but there are several good ones there too.


----------



## Kivimees

Some old time Finnish fusion:


----------



## EricABQ

In honor of Clive Burr's passing, I think I will listen to some early Maiden today.

RIP.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/14/clive-burr-dead_n_2874740.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment&ir=Entertainment


----------



## starthrower

Kivimees said:


> Some old time Finnish fusion:
> 
> View attachment 14794


Nice! I'm a Wigwam fan.


----------



## jani

Alexi might not be the most gifted metal guitarist technically but is definitely one of the finest riff and solo writers i know!
He has his own unique sound, he has a great sense of melody, also his riffs have that " GRAB YOU BY THE BALLS" attitude.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## cwarchc




----------



## jani

The song that made want to pick up the guitar for the first time!


----------



## Kivimees

Has it really been almost 40 years?


----------



## jani

Watching the young Yngwie play, makes me feel that no one ever has had the same level of mastery over the electric guitar. His energy&confidence etc... Watching&listening to him makes me feel that there isn't anything that he can't do with that guitar.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

A great Gabriel era Genesis show, 1973.


----------



## Sonata

Rise Against: random playlist my husband has going. One of my absolute favorite bands!
Sonata Arctica: Silence. Some of their songs are over the top, but for the most part I am enjoying them.
Dream Theater: Octavarium. Great album!
Mind's Eye: Walking on Water. Nice progressive rock group. This album grows on me with each listen.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm in a Midnight Oil mood today................


----------



## Sonata

Sonata Arctica got me in the mood for some more power metal. Various songs by *Firewind* and *Serenity* helped energize me for work this AM.


----------



## Feathers

I'm so addicted to Amalia Rodrigues' melancholic yet strong voice.


----------



## OboeKnight

Voice=*Perfection*


----------



## CoCo

I've just found out how to post a picture...I hope?
So here goes.








Hurrah, it worked. Really enjoy this album of Randy's!


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## rrudolph

millionrainbows said:


>


My favorite picture of the Stones:









Although I like this one too:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## neoshredder

Listening to the Innocence Mission.


----------



## OboeKnight

It's a Nightwish morning.


----------



## OboeKnight

View attachment 15128


It's a Nightwish morning.


----------



## BartokBela

Monza: Van God Los. One of the best Belgian rock bands.


----------



## Sonata

Art Tatum: Solo masterpieces, Volume 1

Within Temptation: The Heart of Everything

Flashback of Anger: Splinters of Life


----------



## cwarchc

some eccentricity


----------



## OboeKnight

The Crow, the Owl, and the Dove is such a moving song.









Hmmm....its been a while since I was in to Dragonforce, but they are highly melodic and enjoyable every once in a while.


----------



## Flamme

Mama, oooo...


----------



## Sonata

Funny stuff there Flamme 

R. Carlos Nakai: Canyon Trilogy. Native American flute solo music. Lovely stuff. As I told my husband it's like baby valium, both kids went right to sleep to it last night. 

Mary Youngblood: Beneath the Raven Moon: More Native American flute, but with other accompanying instruments, including a couple bits with wordless vocals


----------



## millionrainbows

Murray Head, "Nigel Lived." An overlooked gem of classic rock.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## jani

OboeKnight said:


> View attachment 15190
> 
> 
> The Crow, the Owl, and the Dove is such a moving song.
> 
> View attachment 15191
> 
> 
> Hmmm....its been a while since I was in to Dragonforce, but they are highly melodic and enjoyable every once in a while.


Have you heard their new album The power within?
Its amazing,its very versatile compared to what they have done before, for example the song called seasons is very catchy. They also made an acoustic version of the song which is great!

Also i don't understand this Dragonforce hatred among metal heads, they are very skilled musicians, for example when you compare them to other metal bands the first thing you notice that they use way less straight scale runs in their solos than most of the technical metal bands.
I guess that Dragonforce isn't just BRUTAL enough for them.
Also they are very good playing live.


----------



## OboeKnight

jani said:


> Have you heard their new album The power within?
> Its amazing,its very versatile compared to what they have done before, for example the song called seasons is very catchy. They also made an acoustic version of the song which is great!
> 
> Also i don't understand this Dragonforce hatred among metal heads, they are very skilled musicians, for example when you compare them to other metal bands the first thing you notice that they use way less straight scale runs in their solos than most of the technical metal bands.
> I guess that Dragonforce isn't just BRUTAL enough for them.
> Also they are very good playing live.


I'll have to look into it! I've always liked them and I don't understand the hatred either. Oh well.


----------



## Schubussy

I find them a bit repetitive & dull. But then I don't think metal is best played fast, metal is best played slooooooooow


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Metal Church


----------



## neoshredder

Now listening to Fastway


----------



## ptr

..some ambient to kick of this Saturday morning:

*Johan Agebjörn* - Mossebo (Lotuspike; LSM 13 2008)














*Waldteufel* - Rauhnacht (Terra Fria ‎- tf006 2005)














/ptr


----------



## Schubussy

Some gloomy ambient stuff I've just found


----------



## cwarchc

......


----------



## Feathers

This "song" (or whatever one would call it) suddenly popped up in my head today, and I had to hear it. I was strangely addicted to this (both the sound and the visuals) in high school. Maybe I'm just easily amused.


----------



## Guest

This is a real tear jerker


----------



## samurai

From the *Cloud:* Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Story*


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Moody Blues Radio on last.fm. How I wish there were more bands similar to the Moody Blues.


----------



## Sonata

Coheed & Cambria: Afterman, Ascension.
Mary Youngblood: Beneath the Raven Moon


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Wayne Shorter--*Introducing the Wayne Shorter Quintet, with Wynton Kelly and Lee Morgan*


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## samurai

On Spotify:

Wayne Shorter - *Weather Report Recordings Of Wayne Shorter Compositions 2
*
Wayne Shorter - *Without A Net**



*


----------



## millionrainbows

*This is a tear-jerker.*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

millionrainbows said:


> *This is a tear-jerker.*


It didn't take me long to work out I was listening to early 70's prog rock but a Scottish progressive rock group, now I ask you..... lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Would like to see the movie Permissive thou


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*This is a tear-jerker.*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Turtles revisited.............. Brought to you by Eddie RUKidding lol


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Sonata

Coheed & Cambria: Afterman, The Descension. 

I've given the first album of the set 2 listens, on my 2nd listen of this one now. My opinion is growing with more familiarity of the material.  Worthy additions to the excellent C&C catologue.

I saw them live about 7 years ago. There most recent release at the time was "Good Apollo I'm Burning Star IV, Volume I" They have since put out four more albums. I would LOVE to see them live again. Onto the internet I go to see if they are touring anytime soon :guitar:


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## cwarchc

So far ahead of his time, sadly missed, "stark raving"


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Flamme




----------



## JCarmel

In between my classical listening, I'm hoping to squeeze-in a spin of my two old Dionne Warwick LP's....Golden Hits, Volumes 1 and 2.
Saddened to hear that she's being declared Bankrupt due to missing funds...due to the IRS and so-on....it must be a 'Heartbreaker' for her?!
Devoid of funds she may be but musically-bankrupt, never....her hits with the songs of Burt Bacharach are as good as 'Pop' gets!
















Edit...make that 4 albums?!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Thanks to cwarch for that great Mingus footage. I wish Eric Dolphy had taken a solo in that one.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hats off to Harper!


----------



## cwarchc

Still into the Jazz
How about Lester Young & Billie Holiday





If you know the "Fast Show" from British tv? "Hmmm nice"


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## jani

The song which made 99% of the guitar hero 3 players crazy while they were trying to beat it.


----------



## OboeKnight

jani said:


> The song which made 99% of the guitar hero 3 players crazy while they were trying to beat it.


It's even hard on the "easy" setting lol. The last time I played guitar hero (I can't remember when) I was able to play it on medium...I think


----------



## Conor71

Listening to a couple of Albums from my Miles Davis boxset:


----------



## millionrainbows

Orange was the color of her dress; then blue silk...underwear?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Chrythes

This masterpiece -









It's been a long time since I listened to prog.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ptr

*Brendan Perry* - Ark (Cooking Vinyl 2010)














*..external driftwood of the mind!*

/ptr


----------



## rrudolph

Listened to Steve Reich all morning. Now I'm clearing my ears (in fact my entire head) with some Eno:


----------



## cwarchc

If you like "modern" jazz, you could do a lot worse than discover this young Japanese pianist






Here's another, in a different style


----------



## Wood

Jefferson Airplane - After bathing at Baxter's






"No man is an island.....he is a peninsula" 6:03


----------



## Wood




----------



## Wood




----------



## Flamme




----------



## samurai

Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Story*
E.S.T.--*Strange Place For Snow and Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Flamme




----------



## millionrainbows

View attachment 6754
View attachment 3975
View attachment 2362
View attachment 7777
View attachment 2367
View attachment 2360
View attachment 2347
View attachment 2333
View attachment 2267


----------



## science

I'd actually forgotten that I own this. What a wonderful album. Not for audiophiles by any means... but for all jazz piano fans!


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> In between my classical listening, I'm hoping to squeeze-in a spin of my two old Dionne Warwick LP's....Golden Hits, Volumes 1 and 2.
> Saddened to hear that she's being declared Bankrupt due to missing funds...due to the IRS and so-on....it must be a 'Heartbreaker' for her?!
> Devoid of funds she may be but musically-bankrupt, never....her hits with the songs of Burt Bacharach are as good as 'Pop' gets!
> 
> View attachment 15474
> 
> View attachment 15473
> 
> 
> Edit...make that 4 albums?!!


Bad management and lack of artist due diligence are sadly/unfortunately common in the entertainment industry. This is often emphasized with an artist appearing in small venues way beyond her/his prime-time.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## norman bates

I'm listening to the Jimmy Wyble's etudes and I'd like to find more music like this for guitar (electric or not). For those who don't know the etudes, it's a strange mix of jazz and classical music with a lot of counterpoint. The great Ted Greene described the etudes this way:"George Van Eps meets Bartok and they visit Thelonious Monk to discuss the music of J.S.Bach and Gershwin"






here more:
http://www.davidoakesguitar.com/jimmyTribute.php#


----------



## ptr

After three massive Mahler Symphonies These ears need something soft to regain their strength!

*Radka Toneff*, voice & *Steve Dobrogosz*, piano - Fairytales (Odin)














/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Non Classical or classical?


----------



## techniquest

Just now I'm listening to this....


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I just picked up Jimi Hendrix's Band of Gypsies album and I haven't been so pleased with an album from blues/rock genres on first listen for a long time.

On my first listen and it sounds fantastic, full of atmosphere and brilliantly recorded. It is amazing how much power and range a three-piece can convey, especially in a live setting. This is definitely winging it's way to my iPod quickly.


----------



## Celloissimo

I'm pretty ashamed to say that I just listened to this:


----------



## quack

Rest in peace Jason Molina


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Deleted..................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try again


----------



## Taggart

A beautiful collection of atmospheric Chinese music played on traditional instruments.


----------



## ptr

Some Vocal Latino Jazz Pop au Brazil to make me lighten up..

*Maria Rita* - SNA (Warner Music Latina)














/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

A brilliant film, about a bygone era.
Ry Cooder keeps a low profile, and it's about the Cubans


----------



## userfume

one of my favourites


----------



## rrudolph

Trying to keep my blood pressure low this morning:

Makoto Kawabata: Inui 2









Robert Fripp: A Blessing of Tears









Tangerine Dream: Zeit









As a critic once said about Zeit, "just when you think something's going to happen, it doesn't". That's the kind of music I want to listen to right now.

*ADDENDUM:* I just read an even better quote about Zeit: "This is like being shrunk down and tossed into a bottle of NyQuil....IN SPACE" (from someone calling themselves "Chaosmonger" on rateyourmusic.com)


----------



## ptr

I sometimes like to listen to this dude when I peel them potatoes!









*Nick Lowe* - Labour of Lust (Columbia 1979)

/ptr


----------



## OboeKnight

Getting my jazz on today. Maybe if I practiced my tenor more, I could pull this off...maybe.


----------



## belfastboy

I'm in a weird mood!!!


----------



## presto

Just bought a Herb Alpert CD, great stuff!


----------



## belfastboy

OMG - I love this...lol...like a carry on film!! lol



presto said:


> Just bought a Herb Alpert CD, great stuff!


----------



## cwarchc

Ah, you can't beat the whiff of eccentricity


----------



## ptr

Sometimes you have to steer way clear of the beaten track to keep Your sanity!

*The Knife* - Shaking the Habitual (2013)









This is the best Swedish band today!

/ptr


----------



## Schubussy

Spacemen 3 - Sound of Confusion


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Grand Hotel*. Some of the most ***-kicking music ever made! The opening drum fill by B.J. Wilson on this stops me in my tracks every time: Procol Harum - Bringing Home The Bacon

p.s As with the opening guitar riffs to the Stones "_Can't You Hear Me Knocking" _this grabs you by the short hairs right away and won't let go. But you must play them *LOUD!*


----------



## Schubussy

The Velvet Underground & Nico


----------



## GantzGraf

Thinking Plague, Decline and fall


----------



## GantzGraf

Kraftwerk - _Minimum-Maximum_ (2CD)


----------



## Schubussy

GantzGraf said:


> View attachment 16050
> 
> 
> Thinking Plague, Decline and fall


Thinking Plague - Behold The Man

This is weird. I like it.


----------



## GantzGraf

Weird is good, sometimes


----------



## Schubussy

Definitely!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## samurai

Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Time Further Out*


----------



## OboeKnight

The Best of Kansas. I have absolutely no idea what put me in this mood, but I'll go with it lol.


----------



## Sonata

Nice choice Oboe Knight. I love Dust in the Wind and Wayward Son!

Smattering of this and that throughout the weekend. A few songs from Delain "We are the Others" album, Sonata Arctica "Silence", Hollywood Undead, "Hear Me Now", Nightwish "Two For Tragedy" Five Finger Death Punch "The Bleeding." 
Stone Sour "Through the Glass"


----------



## cwarchc

Having a quick break from the alphabetical run down of my classical collection.
This is my 1st cd from this talented pianist


----------



## Flamme




----------



## samurai

Robin Trower-*-Long Misty Days and In City Dream.* Some truly amazing guitar work and effects on these songs. Very haunting and ethereal music. If Trower and Hendrix aren't twins {maybe fraternal?} then I don't know who else would qualify.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dictators - New York New York Live 1981 (burnt for me by a friend some time back). Very good quality 'close to the action' recording from the band that were the missing link between the rock 'n' roll attitude of the New York Dolls and the punk ramalama of the Dead Boys and Ramones. Group is on fire and needless to say motormouth frontman Handsome Dick Manitoba is on fine crowd-baiting form. Four of the original band (plus drummer Thunderbolt Patterson who has been with them for over 20 years himself now barring a two-year break during the 90s) are still gigging under the Dictators banner when time allows - would love to see them make it to England one day.


----------



## Sonata

Watched a few "Piano Guys" and "Lindsey Stirling" videos on YouTube. fun stuff


----------



## Flamme




----------



## CypressWillow

The late, very great Cesaria Evora in my favorite rendition of a gorgeous song:






Gosh, she was magical.


----------



## CypressWillow

It might not be 'Classical' but it's surely classic. The ending of my favorite film of all time. Utterly beautiful.


----------



## ptr

Utterly Romantic Ambient!

*Harold Budd & Hector Zazou* - Glyph (Made To Measure)














/ptr


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Celloissimo

Jimi Hendrix- Purple Haze


----------



## graaf

Terje Rypdal - If Mountains Could Sing










Two tracks from the album in one video:


----------



## norman bates

Michael Yonkers - Microminiature love (1968)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Flamme




----------



## samurai

Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Story*


----------



## evagreen

Argus, Money Jungle is so awesome !!!


----------



## EricABQ

I've been on another Springsteen kick these last couple of days. Mostly just selections from his live box set.


----------



## Sonata

Quite a nice sampler of progressive rock music. Really hit the spot last night. It used to be my go-to genre addiction before I got deep into classical music. This inspired me to download a couple of progressive rock podcasts to my iPod.


----------



## BartokBela

I'm listening to some ambient, Tim Hecker and Aphex Twin. Very relaxing stuff.


----------



## science

Been mostly listening to jazz lately. 

- Ellington at Newport 1956
- Ellington Uptown
- The Blanton - Webster Band
- Red Clay 
- Straight Life
- Native Dancer
- Jazz at Massey Hall
- Concierto (Jim Hall) 
- Hot Fives and Sevens 
- School Days 
- Piano Starts Here
- Birth of the Hot
- Happenings

Other than that, Joplin's Piano Rags as well.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy

enough said!


----------



## quack

No way is it enough said, this is an even better song.






I'm just here promoting Hefner, a very underrated band who should be stealing all this publicity


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's the Bloodrock clip I mentioned elsewhere. This is up a whole step from the other thread example, in D rather than C. 
With a D pedal tone in the bass, we hear chords above it as Emin/D - D Maj- C Maj/D - D Maj.

The "E min" is actually the upper extension of a C Maj7. It's not a "ii."


----------



## jani

I just don't get tired of this song, i love the melody and the "anthemic" and epic feel and the speed on it.
ALSO THEY JUST ANOUNCED THAT THEY HAVE FINISHED WRITING THEIR NEXT ALBUM AND HIT THE STUDIO ON MAY!


----------



## Flamme

How long shall we
Mourn in the dark
the bliss and the beauty
Will not return...


----------



## cwarchc

In honour of my new tt, I've dusted down some of my old vinyl lp's
This was the 1st








followed by this








finishing with some good ole boys


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Grand Hotel*


----------



## millionrainbows

Frank Zappa: _Quaudiophiliac _(DTS Entertainment). This is a collection of quadraphonic mixes that Zappa did in the early 1970's, back when quadraphonic records were supposed to be the next thing. Quadraphonic records and turntables never really caught on, but now these old tapes were brought out of the vault, baked, cleaned up, and now we can hear them in hi-res 4-ch sound. DTS 5.1, at 96kbps/24-bit.
It sounds great; _Waka-Jawaka _is included, as well as the orchestral piece _Naval Aviation in Art?_, an old_ Chunga's Revenge_ wah-wah jam, and a remix of the studio _Wild Love,_ plus various other guitar solos and stuff. It sounds fantastic.


----------



## ptr

*Laurie Anderson* - Mister Heartbreak (Warner 1984)














*Portishead* - SNA (Go!/London 1997)














*Fred Frith & Henry Kaiser* - With Enemies Like These, Who Needs Friends (SST 1987)














/ptr


----------



## OboeKnight

Sonata said:


> Nice choice Oboe Knight. I love Dust in the Wind and Wayward Son!
> 
> Smattering of this and that throughout the weekend. A few songs from Delain "We are the Others" album, Sonata Arctica "Silence", Hollywood Undead, "Hear Me Now", Nightwish "Two For Tragedy" Five Finger Death Punch "The Bleeding."
> Stone Sour "Through the Glass"


Two For Tragedy is an unlikely choice  I do love the Wishmaster album. It was sort of different from all the others.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Night Ranger - Midnight Madness


----------



## Mesa

The Beach Boys - The Smile Sessions

To be honest, if i was going to go all Charles Manson, this would be the record to obsess about


----------



## Sonata

OboeKnight said:


> Two For Tragedy is an unlikely choice  I do love the Wishmaster album. It was sort of different from all the others.
> 
> View attachment 16384


Unlikely in what way? I'm a sucker for a good melodic, sad song.lol. Have you heard "Forever Moments" by them? It doesn't fit their usual style either. It was actually a demo I believe, that was only released later on actually. But it's freaking incredible!

At the moment though, I'm listening to Theocracy, "Mirror of Souls" I don't do straight up power metal all THAT often, but it's got some good energy and nice riffs.


----------



## samurai

Tonight, some great, ***-kicking rock:


----------



## OboeKnight

Sonata said:


> Unlikely in what way? I'm a sucker for a good melodic, sad song.lol. Have you heard "Forever Moments" by them? It doesn't fit their usual style either. It was actually a demo I believe, that was only released later on actually. But it's freaking incredible!
> 
> At the moment though, I'm listening to Theocracy, "Mirror of Souls" I don't do straight up power metal all THAT often, but it's got some good energy and nice riffs.


I guess it's just one of their lesser known songs. People don't usually know it unless they buy Wishmaster lol. That being said, I love the song. Yes Forever Moments is great! I have the special addition Angels Fall First album and that is on there. Have you heard their first song ever, titled 'Nightwish'? It's actually very impressive for a first studio attempt. Tarja's voice sounds very raw and real, I love it.


----------



## Flamme

OboeKnight said:


> Two For Tragedy is an unlikely choice  I do love the Wishmaster album. It was sort of different from all the others.
> 
> View attachment 16384


Sharon was a babe


----------



## Flamme




----------



## clavichorder

Amazing chromatic harmonica player and blues musician who I saw live once, Mark Dufresne:


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Jack Bruce and Robin Trower--*Seven Moons Live*
Robin Trower--*Caravan To Midnight*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ptr

Spent the afternoon @ Wrigley Field in Chicago with Dave Matthews Band reliving their concert from 2011!










/ptr


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:*

Robin Trower--*Victims of The Fury*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Robin Trower--*Farther On Up The Road: Disc 1 of The Chrysalis Years {1977-1983}*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Jerry Lee Lewis plays Steinway. LOL


----------



## Wood

Anuna Anuna


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Flamme




----------



## ptr

A classic non-classical Americana:

*Harry Nilsson* - Schmilsson (RCA/MFSL 1971)










*Kathy Mattea* - Coal (R.E.D 2008)










Tom Russell - Mesabi (Shout! Factory 2011)










/ptr


----------



## Celloissimo

Megadeth's Rust in Peace Album. Call me a philistine but when I'm not listening to classical, I'm an ardent metalhead.


----------



## Sonata

"Honor the Father" by Dream Theater. I usually prefer some of their less heavy songs, but this one is fantastic.


----------



## Celloissimo

Sonata said:


> "Honor the Father" by Dream Theater. I usually prefer some of their less heavy songs, but this one is fantastic.


You listen to Dream Theater? That is fantastic, I approve.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Jerry Lee Lewis plays Yamaha.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Joan Baez--*Ring Them Bells {Disc # 1}*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:
*




Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs


----------



## samurai

I have been listening to this gut wrenching song by the inimitable Joan Baez many times over the past few days and I dedicate it to all the "patriots" and "arm chair warriors" the world over who have throughout history been so quick to send other people's children to fight, die and be grievously maimed in wars in which neither they nor any of their family have made any sacrifices.
Pertaining to our particular American strain of these "heroes", allow me to introduce all of you to Dubya, Wolfowitz--and last, but certainly by no means least--that brave hunter of men and animals, Dick Cheney.


----------



## ptr

.. feeling sad this morning, and with out any apparent reason, so I play some sadish music...

*Nick Drake* - Bryter Later (1970)










*Zoe Mulford* - Bonfires (2009)










And now, something to put some umph back in me:

*Dirty Dozen Brass Band *- Voodoo (1987)










/ptr


----------



## DeepR

The symphony of the universe. A glorious work of art. I listen to it just about once a week.


----------



## cwarchc

The great John Cooper Clarke, one of my heroes


----------



## Sonata

I was VERY excited to see that symphonic/power metal band *Serenity *released a new album just last week. So much so that I broke my no-buy policy and snapped it up immediately. *"War of Ages" *I've listened to it over the course of the last week, but I've been so busy I have not been able to properly "hear" it. Hope to change that this week. Initial impression is favorable. I don't think it tops their stellar "Death & Legacy" but they HAVE signed on a female backup vocalist full time, which is great.

Right now my first listen of *Kris Allen's eponymous album*, something I'd normally pass over myself, but my mom ordered it for me. In the vein of David Cook and Daughtry. It's not bad, decent background music that's work-appropriate for when I need something other than classical, on par with Cook, not as good as Daughtry


----------



## jani

That's right homies i am blasting some, mad beats!
If you hate keep hatin, but dis ***** doesn't care.¨
But seriously 50 cent just has that certain charisma that other rappers don't have.


----------



## jani

This rap has one of the most genius hooks ever! Damn *****!


----------



## samurai

Here's another song especially dedicated to all of those hawks out there who never served a day in the military, but are more than willing--eager even--to send off others to fight in their "justified and absolutely essential" wars:


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Robin Trower--*Farther On Up The Road { The Chrysalis Years, 1977-1983, Disc # 2}*


----------



## Mesa

Feel free and go ahead to use that word in front of him!

On a related note, i was listening to a real hip hop record earlier:





I suggest you find the album 'Ready to Die' and see how long you still listen to fiddy, Jani


----------



## millionrainbows

Miles Davis: Black Beauty: Live at the Fillmore West (CBS 2-SACD Stereo). This sextet is a good one, with Dave Holland on bass, Steve Grossman on soprano sax, Airto, Jack DeJohnette on drums, and Chick Corea on electric Rhodes piano. They do selections from Bitches Brew. Long, mesmerizing jams over barely perceptible roots, not much root movement. Chick Corea is in top form, playing long, lightning-fast chromatic runs, like Schoenberg on steroids. Just give 'em a groove and let 'em go. Only very excellent players could get away with this. As John Cage said, "I give people freedom and they end up making fools of themselves." There are no fools here, just consummate players


----------



## samurai

Robin Trower--*Long Misty Days** and In City Dreams
*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## millionrainbows

Miles Davis: T_he Complete Jack Johnson Sessions _(CBS 5-CD). Heavy emphasis on "dirty" wah-guitar by John McLaughlin, during his slashing, lacerating period. Heavy bass, and drums, almost a rock album. Davis' trumpet solos are brilliant. The original album was overlooked and under-promoted. The original album is included here, consisting of two 20-minute-plus cuts which were assembled from these parts by Teo Macero. Much more "groove" oriented than _Miles Davis at Fillmore West,_ which was freer and more unfocused.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## BartokBela

Boards of Canada - Music Has The Right To Children
Tim Hecker - Radio Amor & Harmony in Ultraviolet
Flying Lotus - Cosmogramma


----------



## millionrainbows

The Brian Melvin Trio featuring Jaco Pastorius, bass; Jon Davis, piano: Standards Zone. The only piano/bass/drums recording Jaco ever made, one year before his untimely death. Highlights are "Wine & Roses" and "Moon and Sand."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Benny Carter, Jazz Giant.*

What a line-up: Ben Webster, Shelly Manne, Barney Kessel, Leroy Vinnegar, Frank Rosolino, and - what do you know? - Andre Previn.

Benny Carter could make a saxophone dance.


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--*Grand Hotel*


----------



## GreenMamba

Louis Armstrong, Hot Fives


----------



## samurai

E.S.T.--*Strange Place For Snow and Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Sudonim

Atomic - _The Bikini Tapes_


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

*Mountain-*-Nantucket Sleighride and Climbing*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Robin Trower--*Farther On Up The Road {Disc # 3, The Chrysalis Years, 1977-1983}.* To my ears, this is by far the weakest disc of the set, mainly because there is not enough Dewar and a tad too much Bruce!


----------



## Alypius

Miles Davis, _Live in Europe 1969: Bootleg Series, Vol. 2_ (Columbia Legacy, 2013) (2 CDs + DVD):










An important historic document of the great "lost quintet" (Chick Corea, Dave Holland, Wayne Shorter, Jack DeJohnette) from the Bitches Brew era. And a great record!


----------



## OboeKnight

Nightwish morning.


----------



## Sonata

Serenity: War of Ages
Coheed & Cambria: Afterman; the Descension


----------



## Sudonim

The National - _High Violet_ (expanded edition)


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## jani

Saw this on a youtube front page this is absolutely amazing, the atmosphere that he creates is magical!




Another amazing piece from him


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani

The moment when you listen to the lyrics of this song and realize how dirty they are xD!!


----------



## Sonata

*Kompendium: Beneath the Water*. 
Stumbled upon this project from the frontman of the progressive band Magenta, having never really heard of either one before. It was "suggested" by my Amazon Cloud player while I was streaming War of Ages by Serenity.

As I tend to do, I impulsively downloaded it after hearing brief samples. What a wonderful album!!! It was actually the artwork that moved me to sample it (can't upload it on my ipad though). Progressive rock, bordering on metal in some places. But so much more going on there too. It's a concept album. There's a lot of celtic music interlaced, with a couple operatic singers threaded in there, good solid vocals with a few spoken-word moments in a non cheesy way, and some of the guitar riffs were blues-oriented. All of this was blended seemlessly. moving, emotional, wonderful. I hope it holds up to repeat listens because I'm loving it!


----------



## samurai

Robin Trower--*Long Misty Days/In City Dreams. *Lately, I just can't seem to get enough of this guy!


----------



## Alypius

Two new records by two of the finest jazz artists working today:

Chris Potter, _The Sirens_ (ECM, 2013) (released: Jan. 29)










Dave Douglas, _Time Travel_ (Greenleaf, 2013) (released: Apr. 9)


----------



## cwarchc

had a night off my journey through my classical collection
time for some good jazz















followed by a bit of "monk time"


----------



## ptr

The new album from the Really, Really Serious Bluegrass Banjoman!









*Steve Martin* & *Edie Brickell* - Love Has Come For You

/ptr


----------



## Celloissimo

Iron Maiden- Phantom of the Opera

this was one of their first hits and the song has immediate appeal to any metal listener.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hello

Merzbow really is one of the non-classical musicians ever.


----------



## lunchdress

Called in sick today and having a Monk Morning


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


>


I feel sorry for the accordion player. He's obviously working hard, but I can't hear him.


----------



## EricABQ

On the way home from work the rock station played Night Ranger's Sister Christian. That song is one of those classic rock staples I will always listen to when it comes on. 

But, that song always puts me in the mood to watch Boogie Nights.


----------



## EricABQ

Cookie Monster has covered Tom Waits again. Some people certainly have a lot more free time than I do.


----------



## oogabooha

I've been into a lot of Jens Lekman lately...what a phenomenal songwriter (I'd put him among the greats)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Charlie Parker, The Dial Sessions.*


----------



## quack

oogabooha said:


> I've been into a lot of Jens Lekman lately...what a phenomenal songwriter (I'd put him among the greats)


Thanks for the reminder about Jens Lekman, i'd forgotten how good he is, _The Opposite of Hallelujah_ is a brilliant funny song. "I picked up a sea-shell to illustrate my homelessness but a crab crawled out of it making it useless And all my metaphors fell flat"


----------



## oogabooha

quack said:


> Thanks for the reminder about Jens Lekman, i'd forgotten how good he is, _The Opposite of Hallelujah_ is a brilliant funny song. "I picked up a sea-shell to illustrate my homelessness but a crab crawled out of it making it useless And all my metaphors fell flat"


that's a great song as well. He has a very poetic way of thinking, but also has a knack for sarcasm and good humor to find hope in the worst of times (a la Stephin Merritt or Cole Porter).

I love this the most:

"A man walks into a bar
orders a beer and a bowl of peanuts
but the bar turns into a spaceship
and the bartender gives him a hair cut
i cant remember the end of that joke
you once told it to me when we smoked
on your fathers expensive cigars
all i remember is the part of a man walking into a bar"


----------



## EricABQ

Had a pretty good back to back song selection on the classic rock station on the way home. Stop Dragging My Heart Around by Nicks/Petty and Somebody's Baby by Jackson Browne. Love both those songs.


----------



## Sonata

Dead Soul Tribe: songs from January Tree and Murder of Crows
Mary Youngblood: Beneath the Raven Moon


----------



## PetrB

Brandt Brauer Frick - Caffeine




More about rhythm than any other musical elements....


----------



## cwarchc

Dusted off some of my old "prog" vinyl


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Gentle Giant--*The Power and the Glory.* For a prog rock band, somehow, this group just hasn't done it for me; they are just too wimpy and whiney for my tastes, at least so far. Am I missing something here?


----------



## starthrower

Keep listening, Samurai. GG's music is pretty complex. They had two lead singers in Derek Shulman and Kerry Minnear. Minnear has the softer, very English sounding vocals. Derek is the more masculine vocalist. But The Power And The Glory is a great album. A tune like So Sincere is pretty amazing, and something most rock bands couldn't come close to composing or performing.


----------



## Schubussy

Sonata said:


> Dead Soul Tribe: songs from January Tree and Murder of Crows
> Mary Youngblood: Beneath the Raven Moon


Didn't know you like Deadsoul Tribe! Have you heard their singer's other band, Psychotic Waltz? I was pretty much obsessed with them in my teens haha, I still think they're one of the most underrated bands ever.


----------



## PetrB

John Fahey - Fare Forward Voyagers (Soldier's Choice) [Full Album]


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> Keep listening, Samurai. GG's music is pretty complex. They had two lead singers in Derek Shulman and Kerry Minnear. Minnear has the softer, very English sounding vocals. Derek is the more masculine vocalist. But The Power And The Glory is a great album. A tune like So Sincere is pretty amazing, and something most rock bands couldn't come close to composing or performing.


I've found GG's vocal styling to be quite a lot of fun. You have a mixture of rock, folk, renaissance, baroque and even jazz. Their musical transitions and time changes add interest to their songs. They were/are unlike any other prog band that I know. *Power and the Glory* is one of their best albums.

Kevin


----------



## Sonata

Xandria: Neverworld's End.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Skeeter Davis* - The End of The World


----------



## Sonata

Over the last couple of days:

Mortal Love: Best of album
Apocalyptica: self titled
Epiclore: Labyrinth Alpha. 
Black Fuzz: self titled. I"m sure NOBODY on this forum has ever heard of Black Fuzz. They were a young band that recorded one or two demos, mostly a high school band. My brother was friends with them. Fun music nonetheless.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kevin Pearson

Because of another thread that mentioned Rod Stewart I thought I'd give a listen to Never a Dull Moment. I forgot how great some the tunes are on this album. Some of my favorites are Mama You Been On My Mind, You Wear it Well, I'd Rather Go Blind and Twistin' The Night Away. Great stuff that brings back some fun times in my youth.










Kevin


----------



## cwarchc

I can't understand how I missed this album when it was first released
An extremely talented artist


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## jani

Definitely one of the top 10 rock&metal songs ever made!
This song always gets me pumped!


----------



## Sonata

*Tori Amos:* The Beekeeper. Definitely not her best, but good background work music and still highly enjoyable.

*Allison Crowe:* Covers. 
*Final Fantasy XIII:2 Soundtrack*. Some good snippets there, but mostly can't hold a candle to the earlier Final Fantasy music. Of course there was NO way to beat the "Final Fantasy 2002 in concert" full orchestrated album. 
*Thornley*:Come Again. Straight up rock, no frills. 
*Kamelot*: Silverthorn. GREAT album.


----------



## oogabooha

"We must take all of the medicines too expensive now to sell
Set fire to the preacher who is promising us hell
And in the ear of every anarchist that sleeps but doesn't dream
We must sing, we must sing, we must sing"


----------



## Sonata

Shifting gears now:

Faith No More: Album of the Year.


----------



## cwarchc

jani said:


> Definitely one of the top 10 rock&metal songs ever made!
> This song always gets me pumped!


I saw the "Crue" at The Monsters of Rock festival in the early 80's they were c**p, and were bottled off the stage
Van Halen (in the David Lee Roth era) were amazing with AC/DC headlining, a great day
T


----------



## Manxfeeder

William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy. Wow, this is . . . painful.


----------



## cwarchc

A rest from classical on the commute today









A very talented Japanese pianist

and this, from a recommendation 
Not sure about it yet, needs a few more drives to work


----------



## Sonata

I just discovered a fantastic little gem. I was reading up on George Winston, one of the pioneers of "New Age" piano, a genre which I happen to love. Apparently one of his influences and favorite bands was The Doors, whom I also greatly enjoy. He recorded 

"Night Divides the Day" George Winston performs Doors music. I just youtubed it and it's quite awesome. I ordered up a copy!


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good evening,

Miles Davis--Bitches Brew.

Jim


----------



## samurai

JLTNJUSA1963 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Miles Davis--Bitches Brew.
> 
> Jim



Excellent choice. Congratulations on having great taste! :tiphat: There were such fantastic musicians working with Miles on this cutting edge album.


----------



## jani

cwarchc said:


> *Í saw the "Crue" at The Monsters of Rock festival in the early 80's they were c**p, and were bottled off the stage*
> Van Halen (in the David Lee Roth era) were amazing with AC/DC headlining, a great day
> T


See what drugs do to you , they make you play like crap!
I heard that Crue played their first sober concert on 88.


----------



## Sonata

*Tori Amos: Scarlet's Walk.*

One of my top 3 Tori albums, along with Little Earthquakes and Night of Hunters. Not a bad song on this album! I haven't played it in over a year, so it's quite pleasing to hear again!


----------



## ptr

..cooking music:










*They Might Be Giants - Nanobots*











Dancin' on the kitchen floor!









/ptr


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach - Soul Tones

Masterful, as only he can do it.


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good morning,

I think I'm a bit wired from a Snapple lemon iced tea I had last evening. Thank you for the compliment, samurai. I'm now listening to Miles Davis: Sketches of Spain, but I should have listened first to Kind of Blue, which is alphabetically before it. But Kind of Blue will go just as well after: Spencer Davis Group--Best Of; DC Talk--Jesus Freak; and Claude Debussy--Piano Works A Debussy Recital, Philippe Entremont on piano.

Jim


----------



## EricABQ

Some early Iron Maiden. Not any complete albums, just a selection of songs I downloaded from iTunes. Phantom Of The Opera at the moment.


----------



## cwarchc

something a little different, I've been dusting off some of my old vinyl
seems this is for sale on Amazon for £140


----------



## Schubussy

EricABQ said:


> Some early Iron Maiden. Not any complete albums, just a selection of songs I downloaded from iTunes. Phantom Of The Opera at the moment.


Their debut is my favourite by them.





Some 80's psychedelia


----------



## cwarchc

really rather beautiful, came across it by accident on YT


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good afternoon,

Def Leppard (which sounds like a large spotted cat with a hearing loss)--Pyromania, as part of my alphabetical listening project.

Jim


----------



## GreenMamba

Paul Simon's Graceland. Hadn't listened in a while.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Swamp Salad."The Ballad Of Greepy Greek"1971 Aussie Phych Boogie Rock- my fav genre!


----------



## ptr

Started the morning with something non-classical:

*Mauri Antero Numminen* - M. A. Numminen på Svenska (Love Records)









Numinen is a giant on the cross-Finish-Swedish Entertainment Scene! Anyone with the least interest in Nordic music should treasure his album, *M. A. Numinen sings Wittgenstein*!






And after that a classic Swedish Chanteuse:

*Ulla Sjöblom* - A collection of recordings 1956-1983 (Various, later Polygram Se)









Sings Leo Ferré in Swedish ("Le piano du pauvre"):





And a song with Lyrics by Swedish poet Sonja Åkesson (The song is an ironic tale about someone going in and out of mental and penal institutions):





/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

I'm going through my iPod and listening to all the Indigo Girls songs that I have.

Damn, that Amy Ray can sing.


----------



## Sonata

On the drive home from our date last night, my husband and I listened to Savatage "Handful of Rain" Very good album. We fell asleep listening to a shuffle of our three Philip Wesley solo piano albums. I had it on repeat by accident, but it was very wonderful every now and then I'd get into lighter sleep and hear that beautiful music playing.

Today: Nemesea. "The Quiet Resistance"


----------



## Crudblud

Benny Goodman - Moon Glow

One in a bunch of about 20 Goodman compilations I rescued from a second hand bargain bin. 20p per album!


----------



## Sonata

Susan Boyle: I Dreamed a Dream


----------



## Celloissimo

Mastodon's concept album Leviathan


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good evening,

It is late Tuesday evening, 14 May 2013 here on America's east coast. I am five hours behind GMT. I am listening to the nine-track, two-CD *Derek and the Dominos In Concert* while loading Jim Brock and Van Manakas--*Letters From the Equator* (jazz) (Reference Recordings RR56CD) into ITunes.

Jim


----------



## CypressWillow

An incredible version of "Besame Mucho" by Cesaria Evora. What an amazing talent she was. Would loved to have seen her in person.






Such an artist.


----------



## cwarchc

Great music, sadly unappreciated


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Taking a jazz break with a nice album by Sonny Rollins from 1990 called *Falling in Love With Jazz*. Some nice backup here with Branford Marsalis, Tommy Flanagan, Jerome Harris, Jack DeJohnette and others!


----------



## Sonata

Alice in Chains: Black Gives Way to Blue
The Mars Volta: With Twilight as my Guide
Mind's Eye: Walking on H20
David Nevue (solo "New Age" piano): mixed playlist off of YouTube


----------



## MagneticGhost

Genesis - Archive 2


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ptr

..having a lighter morning:

*Al Stewart* - 24 Carrots (*RCA*)










*Steve Forbert* - Little Steve Orbit (*Nemperor*)










*Jackson Browne* - Late for the Sky (*Asylum*)










/ptr


----------



## ptr

cont.

*Levon Helm* - Dirt Farmer (*Vanguard*)










*Rickie Lee Jones* - The Devil You Know (*Concord*)










*David Sylvian* - Sleepwalkers (*Samadhisound*)










/ptr


----------



## iBone

Genesis - Selling England By The Pound


----------



## Schubussy

Rap? More like crap amiright?

Just kidding, rocking out to some ATCQ :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Small Faces:

Vocals/guitar - Steve Marriott (Died in house fire, 1991. Inducted into Rock 'n Roll Hall of Fame, 2012)
Bass guitar - Ronnie Lane (Died of MS, 1997. Inducted into Rock 'n Roll Hall of Fame, 2012 ) 
Drums - Kenney Jones (On behalf of Small Faces and in memory of his late colleagues Steve Marriott and Ronnie Lane, Jones established a children's charity, the 'Small Faces Charitable Trust')
Keyboards - Ian McLagan (at age 68, lives in Austin, Texas, doing local gigs)


----------



## Schubussy

Neil Young - Tonight's the Night


----------



## jani

Children of Bodoms newest single, their new album will be released in three weeks!
If you are into Metal you should definitely check this out!


----------



## Crudblud

Nonesuch Explorer Series - Burkina Faso: Rhythms of the Grasslands


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane, A Love Supreme.*

I listen to this once a year every year. I'm spurred to listen because it played a prominent part in the movie Blue Like Jazz (not that the movie was that great, but it put a bug in my ear to listen again).

I don't really _like_ this - it's too driving, and Coltrane's sound is more of a cry - but I appreciate what the group is doing.


----------



## Chrythes

This is _cool_.


----------



## lunchdress

eta: warning: lyrics contain some adult content and I don't want to offend anyone;; this album was produced by Ray Manzarek, RIP, and is just one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

So sorry to hear of Ray's passing. R.I.P. Condolences to Dorothy.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Just picked up Beth Hart & Joe Bonamassa's new album Seesaw and on first listen I am impressed. A great pairing with a fantastic group of musicians. Anton Fig is particularly on great form.


----------



## cwarchc

Still dusting off my old vinyl
I bought this in 1984, after seeing them at the "Monsters of Rock" festival at Donnington Park (same venue as Ozzy, Van Halen, AC/DC, Motley Crue)
I'd never heard of them, but was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Skilmarilion

Listening to some Woodkid...


----------



## Badinerie

Too cool to be forgotten...


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:*

*Art Blakey's Jazz Messengers With Thelonious Monk*


----------



## Sonata

Yiruma: listening to various piano pieces on YouTube.

Night-time listening lately:
Philip Wesley, David Nevue, Michelle McLaughlin, Ludovico Einaudi: composers of New-Age Style piano music (well, Einuadi isn't just solo piano), my husband and I are find these very relaxing to fall asleep to lately.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rob E.G. - "Jezebel" aka Robie Porter see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robie_Porter


----------



## millionrainbows

Listening to the first Doors album in DTS 5.1, from the _Perception_ box, in honor of Ray Manzarek's passing from bile duct cancer (The DTS mixes, after the first album, are significantly different from the Dolby 5.1 mixes).

When Elvis Costello compiled his list of his "500 Greatest Albums" for _Vanity Fair, _he made it a point to inform us that he included no Doors albums. "I just don't get The Doors." I wonder how come? Him and Morrison were both drunks. I guess he was jealous...Costello could never get away with wearing leather pants.

David Lee Roth once remarked, "The reason most rock critics _like _Elvis Costello is because most rock critics_ look _like Elvis Costello." :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Kleinzeit

Stealth XTC in da house, yo!


----------



## millionrainbows

Since XTC emerged on the surge of the 1979 "punk" movement, I suppose they were compelled to disguise their "hippie" origins...:lol:


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Mahlerian

Miles Davis: Kind of Blue

No other introduction needed, I suppose.


----------



## jani




----------



## Badinerie

Mahlerian said:


> Miles Davis: Kind of Blue
> 
> No other introduction needed, I suppose.


Prefer Blue Haze but....yeah!


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Schubussy

millionrainbows said:


> Since XTC emerged on the surge of the 1979 "punk" movement, I suppose they were compelled to disguise their "hippie" origins...:lol:


I love The Dukes of Stratosphear. The only 'proper' XTC album I ever got into was Skylarking, and even that I think is a bit uneven. The Dukes of Stratosphear I listen to loads though, but then I am much more into psychedelia than new wave.


----------



## Kleinzeit

XTC Now with strings!


----------



## Crudblud

Rudimentary Peni - _Pope Adrian 37th Psychristiatric_

Based entirely on Nick Blinko's experience in a psychiatric ward, during which he came to believe that he was next in line to become pope. There is a loop of Blinko chanting "Papas Adrianas" that plays constantly throughout the album, this chanting motif spills over into the lyrics, which most consist of one or two lines repeated over and over again. Unfortunately it is not as interesting as its premise, and nowhere near as interesting as a Rudimentary Peni record should be, in fact it is positively dull. For a far better time, see their 1989 masterpiece _Cacophony_.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Lee Morgan--*The Procrastinator.* With Herbie Hancock, Wayne Shorter, and Bobby Hutcherson, how could this in any way be bad?


----------



## MagneticGhost

What a classy album this is!! 
Daft Punk!


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good afternoon!

Dixie Dregs: Bring 'Em Back Alive (Capricorn Records 9 42005-2).

Earlier:
Disney (Theatrical Productions Ltd) Presents Beauty and the Beast Broadway's Classic Musical (Walt Disney Records 60861-7)
Disney Presents Tarzan (Walt Disney Records 61541-7).

Jim


----------



## rrudolph

Zoning out to some vintage electronica:






























(That third one is Robert Fripp: A Blessing of Tears)


----------



## cwarchc

One of my all time great albums, on vinyl


----------



## Manxfeeder

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 18348
> 
> 
> What a classy album this is!!
> Daft Punk!


Well, then, I have to check it out! I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## oogabooha

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 18348
> 
> 
> What a classy album this is!!
> Daft Punk!


A very good album indeed. The opening track is killer, and Julian Casablancas is an absolute highlight. They did it again!


----------



## MagneticGhost

oogabooha said:


> A very good album indeed. The opening track is killer, and Julian Casablancas is an absolute highlight. They did it again!


My fave is Giorgio by Moroder. Just some fab drums going on in that one.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Marillion - Sounds that can't be made


----------



## Kevin Pearson

If you like jazz vocal and especially ensemble jazz vocals I cannot recommend more highly than the New York Voices. Just great harmonies of classic jazz tunes. This album is a 5 star all the way through!










Kevin


----------



## Sonata

a symphonic metal playlist featuring the likes of: Nightwish, Epica, Lacuna Coil, Leaves Eyes, Elysion, Kamelot, Serenity, and Xandria.

Yum yum. Symphonic metal is veritable ear candy to me. 
And I'm sure OboeKnight is going to give me a like for this one!


----------



## Celloissimo

Sonata said:


> a symphonic metal playlist featuring the likes of: Nightwish, Epica, Lacuna Coil, Leaves Eyes, Elysion, Kamelot, Serenity, and Xandria.
> 
> Yum yum. Symphonic metal is veritable ear candy to me.
> And I'm sure OboeKnight is going to give me a like for this one!


If you're into symphonic metal you should definitely look into Therion. They're the anointed one among symphonic metal bands and based on the bands mentioned in your playlist like Nightwish, you'll love Therion.


----------



## samurai

This afternoon, amidst howling wind and torrential rain, some timeless music:


----------



## lunchdress

Was craving some Lalo Schifrin for some reason so I just downloaded 'Enter the Dragon' soundtrack and it's perfect.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Chilling out this evening with Joshua Redman's latest album called Walking Shadows. He collaborated with Brad Mehldau as producer. I really like this CD. It's ballad oriented and thus more of an easy listening experience. It's the first album Redman has used an orchestra and it works really well. Reminds me of the old CTI Don Sebesky days. Even though most of the tracks are slower numbers they are not boring in any way. There is a lot of variety to the album. It's emotional, sensual and yet earthy and full of confidence and poise. Definitely one of Redman's finer works. I give it a strong 4 out of 5 stars.










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Woke up in a good mood this morning and wanted to put something exhilarating on. This album by the NEW Gary Burton Quartet from 2011 is just fabuloso! If you like complex rhythm and percussive jazz then this is an album you would want to hear. Really great artistry by the entire group. The quartet includes:

Gary Burton - Vibes
Julian Lage - Guitar
Scott Colley - Bass
Antonio Sanchez - Drums

Most jazz fans know how great a talent Gary Burton is on the vibes, however many fans have yet to recognize the guitar talent of Julian Lage. This guy is fantastic. The guy was a child prodigy. He had his first performance at age eight and at age 13 performed on the Grammy Awards program. He's been a "faculty" member at Stanford University since age 15. At 24 on this album he is playing as a seasoned veteran. Scott Colley has been around a long time as a session bassist for a lot of jazz albums as has Antonio Sanchez. Playing drums with the likes of Pat Metheny and Christian McBride.

5 out 5 stars for sure!










I understand the same line up has a new album out or coming out soon. It will be a must have for me!

Kevin


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok (1881-1945): Piano Concerto No. 1 (1926), second movement: The theme which occurs at 3:00 and continues to build up to the end, seemed strangely familiar to me, until I finally realised it was quoted by keyboardist Peter Robinson of Quatermass, in the song Make Up Your Mind, about 5:00 in.


----------



## aleazk

Ok, I admit it!, I like cool jazz!:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## esharpe

Don Ellis : _Tears of Joy_

Strawberry Soap


----------



## MagneticGhost

This is so beautiful. So very simple musically but quite haunting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Best of the Waitresses.*

This is my first encounter with them beyond Square Pegs and I Know What Boys Like. I think the lyrics are clever and the chord changes are beyond the usual and sometimes unexpected. Plus, their sax player plays with a free-jazz inflection (he used to work for Anthony Braxton). Too bad they broke up after two albums.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## aleazk

More Brubeck:






Brubeck's "chord" style and Paul Desmond's "cool" sax blend fantastically.


----------



## Manxfeeder

aleazk said:


> More Brubeck:
> Brubeck's "chord" style and Paul Desmond's "cool" sax blend fantastically.


Interesting video. Regarding Brubeck's style, I remember a commentator saying back in the day he'd go to Brubeck concerts with Vassar girls, and they'd comment on his playing, saying, "Oh, that's Bach. Oh, that's Buxtehude." Personally, I haven't been able to do that. These girls must have been pretty sharp or very pretentious.


----------



## Sonata

Yesterday, in honor of Memorial Day: *Queensryche: American Soldier*
The meaning behind the day struck me harder this year than any prior.

Also:
*Dream Theater: A Dramatic Turn of Events* A nice return to form after the disappointing Black Clouds & Silver Linings
*Lacuna Coil: self titled EP* Fantastic debut album release, stands up for me alongside other debut albums by The Doors and Pain of Salvation. 
*West Side Story* In terms of musicals I've been giving a lot of love lately to my favorite, Miss Saigon, due to the recent live performance I've seen, as well as Phantom of the Opera, as I just bought the piano sheet music. I have long neglected West Side Story, which I grew up with and loved as a teenager. So I remedied that yesterday. Good to listen to again! The Quintet and Tonight are outstanding, I can't help but sing along to The Jet Song, I Feel Pretty, and Officer Krupke with its ridiculous lyrics. And of course whose heart doesn't melt with the closer, Somewhere? Repeat listen soon I'm sure.


----------



## Sonata

Celloissimo said:


> If you're into symphonic metal you should definitely look into Therion. They're the anointed one among symphonic metal bands and based on the bands mentioned in your playlist like Nightwish, you'll love Therion.


I tried samples of therion before and they didn't do it for me, but samples don't really do certain bands justice. I will give them a try, thanks for the recommendation! Which album would you suggest first?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*NRG Ensemble.*

Wondering whatever happened to Mars Williams, the sax player for the Waitresses. He ended up lots of places, including here. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Vaneyes

A good cover, at what looks like a private party.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Devo never begged, contrary to...


----------



## Arsakes

Bill Haley & His Comets - Rock 'N' Roll Music


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Sonata

Wolverine: Cold Light of Monday
Daughtry: Break the Spell


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Epica*: Requiem for the Indifferent. I'm going to their show in Minsk tomorrow.


----------



## jim prideaux

*contribution from new member*

initially intended to contribute to one of the threads concerning 'classical' music-otherwise no point in joining-but then distracted by this thread title-Bobo Stenson,Swedish pianist has been making albums(does that give my age away?) either as a sideman or under his own name for over thirty years-for any one who is in search of 'jazz' that exhibits some form of 'classical sensibility' and at times the most astounding sense of melody I cannot recommend too highly his recent trio album particularly-having said that I am typing this whilst listening to D vorak who seems to take a bit of a caning on some of the posts I have just read


----------



## aleazk

Bill Evans...


----------



## Sonata

The Doors: Waiting for the Sun.

Big Doors kick lately!


----------



## Mesa

^ Hated that tune and most of the album for ages, but it's one that still gets regular airing these days. The title track sounds so huge and looming (Even if it take some 10 listens to start to get the point)

And this, 





The EP with 6 George Harrison covers on called 'Tribute To' is well worth a listen, particularly if you like any early My Morning Jacket. I'm not sure how you can't like his voice, to me it sounds like taking a bath full of moonbeams in a foggy back alley in Jack the Ripper era London.


----------



## EllenBurgess

till the world ends by brittney spears


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:
*
McCoy Tyner--*A Pair of Pianos *{with Larry Vuckovich}
McCoy Tyner--*Essential McCoy Tyner {Live}
*


----------



## ptr

Having a Fado Nuevo Morning:

*Mariza* - Fado Tradicional (2010)










*Mísia* - Fado (2000)










*Katia Guerreiro* - Os Fados Do Fado (2009)















/ptr


----------



## Sonata

The Doors again! Now onto "Strange Days"

I find I like "When the Music's Over" more than the last time I listened to this disc about two years ago. It's still 3-4 minutes too long, but better than I remembered anyway.


----------



## Sonata

Mesa said:


> ^ Hated that tune and most of the album for ages, but it's one that still gets regular airing these days. The title track sounds so huge and looming (Even if it take some 10 listens to start to get the point)


I like it.....I like the way they build the tension before the resolution but I can certainly understand your point. Interesting note, I don't know if you recall. Waiting for the Sun the SONG is actually not on Waiting for the Sun the ALBUM. It's on Morrison Hotel.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## cwarchc

She sang at the inauguration ball for JFK, and at Martin Luther Kings funeral


----------



## EllenBurgess

i love you like a love song baby
by selena gomez 
and after this i would listen to
let it rain over me


----------



## jani

I found this and loved it!
I would like to hear what our little Huilunsoittaja thinks of it.


----------



## Mesa

Sonata said:


> I like it.....I like the way they build the tension before the resolution but I can certainly understand your point. Interesting note, I don't know if you recall. Waiting for the Sun the SONG is actually not on Waiting for the Sun the ALBUM. It's on Morrison Hotel.


I have quite the omelette on my face!

I own all the first six albums (and even Other Voices, haha) but this year most of my Doors has been consumed through the Perception box set on spotify (you can never listen to less than five tunes at once, usually. 'No way, Spanish Caravan! I forgot about the second early demo of Moonlight Drive! NO WAAAY!'). I should have remembered that the Moog wasn't available in 1968, too.









On the subject, underrated little gem:


----------



## OboeKnight

Janis Joplin Greatest Hits


----------



## SimonNZ

found these two in the secondhand bins today:















filling in a couple of gaps in my Jarrett collection

playing the Standards Trio album The Cure now


----------



## Sonata

Mesa said:


> I have quite the omelette on my face!
> 
> I own all the first six albums (and even Other Voices, haha) but this year most of my Doors has been consumed through the Perception box set on spotify (you can never listen to less than five tunes at once, usually. 'No way, Spanish Caravan! I forgot about the second early demo of Moonlight Drive! NO WAAAY!'). I should have remembered that the Moog wasn't available in 1968, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject, underrated little gem:


Nice!!
I recently ordered George Winston's "Night Divides the Day" solo piano tribute to the doors, as I am a solo piano music fanatic. I listened on YouTube, he does some really cool things with the Doors music.


----------



## Ondine

This is the kind of performance that needs intimacy and time to mature the relationship between artist, oeuvre and listener.


----------



## maestro57

City and Colour's new album _The Hurry and the Harm_


----------



## Ravndal

Baby Ford & Zip - Clean Hands


----------



## SimonNZ

In-studio footage of The Double Six Of Paris, in all their finger-snappin glory:






(vocalese of Woody Herman's "Four Brothers" and Art Blakey's "Moanin")

also: Mimi Perrin (wearing the cool glasses above) doing a solo vocalese of Charlie Parker's "Scrapple From The Apple":






and best of all Mimi doing an amazing vocalese of John Coltrane's "Naima":


----------



## cwarchc

Time for some cool jazz tonight








followed by this


----------



## clavichorder

Did I already post this? Watermelon Man by Herbie Hancock. That stuff is weirdly phenomenal.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

clavichorder said:


> Did I already post this? Watermelon Man by Herbie Hancock. That stuff is weirdly phenomenal.


Have you heard _*Cantaloupe Island *_by Hancock? Awesome. Take a listen:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## oogabooha

If there is ever an album that should be loved simply because of its cover (and it has good music, too)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## oogabooha

"If it brings me to my knees
It's a bad religion
This unrequited love
To me it's nothing but a one-man cult
And cyanide in my styrofoam cup
I can never make him love me
Never make him love me"


----------



## OboeKnight

Not usually my kind of music...but I have fallen in love with Cher. My mom has always been a fan of hers, but I never really paid attention to it. I stumbled across a Cher song on YouTube the other day and now I'm hooked lol


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## norman bates

shawn lane - the powers of ten








I've listened again to this album because I see a lot of people, even here on this forum who like technical rock guitar saying "he's not the usual shredder, he's a genius, he's so original" etc, but I don't get it. The only thing that is outstanding for me is his speed and dexterity, but I find his melodic ideas pretty banal, the same for his jazz rock tunes, and his classical pieces simply kitsch (the sounds of his keyboard are awful). The only thing I've listened of him that I've really liked is a fragment of a live when he's playing with indian musicians and he's messing up with the delay and the whammy bar. But most of the time he sounds exactly like another shredder, maybe a bit more eclectic and less stupid than a michael angelo batio or a malmsteen, but not much more. I don't see subtlety or great originality, but just an incredibly fast shredder who play pieces with some vapid jazzy/classical influence. And I wonder if I'm missing something.


----------



## jani

The most skilled&talented pop performer


----------



## oogabooha

This is probably one of the most interesting non-classical "projects" I've heard recently. definitely worth checking out...the music is actually intriguing


__
https://soundcloud.com/carparkrecords%2Fmontag-porn-archives-lo-fi

_"It's hard to imagine that porn movie scores could be of any interest. You have to go quite far back in time in order to find surprisingly sophisticated "porn music". In the world of gay pornography, the late 70s and early 80s are an interesting era when it comes to music scores. Disco was still very popular of course and it was still used a lot but there was also a whole range of different moods out there. Being gay was not just about partying, it was also about being an outcast, living with forbidden compulsions... And I think is is what partly explains the use of much darker music in some gay films back then, including quite interesting electronic music. Of course, the vibe differs a lot from one movie to the other, but movies like "Turned On" (1982) or "Games" (1983) (both featuring legendary porn star Al Parker featured on the artwork) have some of the most interesting music I've ever encountered in film. Slow paced, very spacey, the music is so intriguing, I just felt compelled to share it. And by doing a bit more research, I came across a variety of scores that I thought would make a great mix. So here's the result, hope you enjoy it.

Keep in mind that the music comes from film tape transfered onto VHS tape later digitized to web format videos... hence the poor sound quality!

Finally, I'd like to point out that the majority of the pornstars featured in the porn films included in this mix died of AIDS in the late 80s and early 90s. I'd like to encourage you to donate to the AIDS Research Alliance in the hope of finding a permanent cure for the virus: aidsresearch.org/donate/"_


----------



## Mesa

Gone from my least favourite to third or fourth favourite pet sound in the last month.





So much wonderment can be found within.


----------



## ptr

Two Soundtracks:








*Miklós Rózsa* - Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid








*Eric Serra* - The Big Blue

/ptr


----------



## Mesa

Never liked don't pass me by until hearing this. Drums and vocals are much, much better.





Wonderful stuff, mister Starr.


----------



## Meaghan

How I managed to spend most of my life _not_ loving the Mountain Goats is utterly beyond me.


----------



## Chrythes

Great one.


----------



## Wood

*ALTAN* Runaway Sunday


----------



## jani

You have to be a very negative person who hates life inorder to dislike this band!


----------



## Mesa

You discovered glittery, wondery king of glam, Marc Bolan yet, Jani? I think you might dig his schtick!










And a pretty touching Bowie-esque one.


----------



## jani

Mesa said:


> You discovered glittery, wondery king of glam, Marc Bolan yet, Jani? I think you might dig his schtick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pretty touching Bowie-esque one.


Yeah chill version of glam, its cool.
Look at the womans face at 0:54 on the first video, i can read her mind " oohh how long i have to do this.".


----------



## Celloissimo

Ruptured Heart Theory by EyehateGod


----------



## Kleinzeit

what's it like to be a loon?

....i liken it to a balloon


----------



## Sonata

Symphonic metal is really hitting the spot right now. Kamelot, Serenity, Delain, Within Temptation, etc,
Also Coheed & Cambria, Rise Against, Five Finger Death Punch.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I listened to Roxy Music's first two albums today for the first time in a fair while. Although generally labelled as 'art rock/art-glam' I still find it hard to properly categorise the band and the remarkable sounds they made at that stage of their career - there were many different styles fighting for space, often within the same song. Bryan Ferry may have written all the songs but Brian Eno's wild card stardust was sprinkled over every one of them. The debut album - one of only two to feature Eno - still sounds bewilderingly original after 40 years.

Here's something from their debut ('Roxy Music' - 1972):






And something from the follow-up ('For Your Pleasure' - 1973):

www.ych?v=6_G0Yexs4zUoutube.com/wat


----------



## Schubussy

Wire - Mannequin


----------



## oogabooha

I've lost so much sleep and nerves over this album and I'm glad I can finally bask in it. Definitely picking up vinyl when I get the chance. Going to take at least 10 listens to digest it, because Kanye seems to have outdone himself for the 5th time. Really good! We'll see how it simmers down after the chaos blows over.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Decided to switch gears after Shostakovich and listen to a bootleg recording of Yes in Quebec 1979. This is one of the best bootlegs of them that has made its way into the hands of the fans. It was meant to be officially released by the band to celebrate their 10th anniversary but it never happened and found its way into the hands of a collector and then on to a bootlegger. The recording has really good sound quality and in stereo. You really get to hear how good these guys were live. Especially Steve Howe on guitar and Chris Squire on bass. The recording has some hum in it but not so much that it ruins the experience. Yes really knew how to put on a high caliber show. How I miss those days. I would love to be able to go back in time and see them again at their peak.










Kevin


----------



## EllenBurgess

one love by the band Blue


----------



## Mesa

To commemorate checking my Last.fm and seeing 909 plays of the Beatles since March 20.


----------



## Guest

Tangerine Dream - Zeit

What do people here think of Klaus Schulze btw?


----------



## Schubussy

arcaneholocaust said:


> What do people here think of Klaus Schulze btw?


----------



## mtmailey

These are some great cds here:AFRICAN TRIBAL RHYTHMS & AFRICAN DRUMS they have plenty of polyrhythms here.


----------



## norman bates

arcaneholocaust said:


> Tangerine Dream - Zeit
> 
> What do people here think of Klaus Schulze btw?


I can't listen all day Irrlicht or Cyborg or Timewind but I like him. And the artwork for Blackdance is my favorite ever


----------



## jim prideaux

Charles Lloyd-Canto and Notes from Big Sur
Bobo Stenson-anything I can get hold of-he plays on the two albums above-how has he received so little real acknowledgement for so long and yet Jarrett gets away with the same old stuff?
Marc Johnson-Shades of Jade

new to this laptop malarkey-could not register with the ecm jazz forum and felt the need to post this somewhere-hope someone is interested!


----------



## starthrower

Paul Motian ECM Box Set


----------



## jani

This is the new band of ex Dragonforce singer, its melodic hardrock, i must say that its good but not even close Dragonforce.


----------



## Mesa

^ That was gash. I thought people stopped doing that 10 years ago?

Never mind, just got around to listening to Bookends all the way through (fairly ashamedly, i've had it for a month)






Not heard this since on the radio eating breakfast as a nipper, and as with so many S&G songs, they seem to have a new and profound impact when you rediscover them as an adult.


----------



## Schubussy

Jefferson Airplane - Crown of Creation


----------



## DeepR

Ozric Tentacles - A Gift of Wings






One of my favorites from the Ozrics.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Alice Cooper's Dragontown album. 

A truly under-rated album in his discography, easily one of my favourites.


----------



## lunchdress

This has been on regular rotation since I first heard it a few months ago, it makes such perfect sense. 








Avalon





This Island Earth


----------



## Skilmarilion

Woodkid: _Iron_


----------



## GreenMamba

Sneaking time at the office to listen/watch Blind Faith at Hyde Park.


----------



## jim prideaux

funnily enough as along term Steve Winwood fan I spent a lot of time recently watching both Blind Faith and recent performances by Clapton with Winwood on youtube. Winwood must be one of the most underrated musicians/singers of the last 40 years-his voice is still remarkable.For some reason Blind Faith still have a real appeal-economy and precision combined with some kind of endearing self deprecation-so there!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Not bad, not a patch on Heaven & Hell's The Devil You Know, but not bad. 7.5 - 8/10
View attachment 19794


----------



## starthrower

Bill Frisell Trio concert. Italy 1993


----------



## Kleinzeit

Seinfeld theme slowed down 1200%


----------



## jani

You say that you love guitar music?
You haven't heard of Guthrie Govan?

If that's you shame on you.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^
I've heard of him, but I haven't listened to him. He's in a trio with Marco Minnemann and Bryan Beller, who also play with Mike Keneally. I have all of Keneally's albums, and a bunch of Marco's stuff.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Next to the band Love I think Al Kooper is probably one of the most influential and yet little known artists of the 60s and 70s. Kooper was phenomenal! He was a studio musician mostly and played on recordings of almost everyone, including the Rolling Stones, The Who, Bob Dylan, Jimi Hendrix and many others. His recording with Stephen Stills and Mike Bloomfield is legendary. He was also the founder of Blood, Sweat and Tears but left after their first recording. His first solo album called "I Stand Alone" is really an amazing album. It has influences of blues, jazz, classical, bluegrass, country, psychedelic, and many other genres. This is a 60s rock masterpiece in my opinion and yet you never hear about Al Kooper. I highly recommend checking out his recordings. They are original and the variety they offer keeps them interesting.










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Decided to listen to Super Sessions with Al Kooper, Stephen Stills and Mike Bloomfield. Absolutely one of the best albums of the late 60s in my opinion. Some really awesome jamming but Bloomfield's blues guitar playing is phenomenal.










Kevin


----------



## starthrower

Al Kooper played a show here several years back. I picked up the expanded Super Session CD while I was there. If you like Bloomfield's playing, you'd probably enjoy Freddie King. Bloomfield sounds a lot like F. King. His electric guitar tone is pretty much identical. And of course legions of blues players have covered Freddie King tunes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's a warm sunny day (yes, we have them in England, too) and I'm listening to Ry Cooder's first three albums: Ry Cooder, Into the Purple Valley and Boomer's Story. Essentially down-at-home funky and country blues and certainly not as eclectic as some of his later output but these three albums remain my favourites along with Paradise & Lunch and they're perfect for the front porch (which I...er...don't have).


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> Al Kooper played a show here several years back. I picked up the expanded Super Session CD while I was there. If you like Bloomfield's playing, you'd probably enjoy Freddie King. Bloomfield sounds a lot like F. King. His electric guitar tone is pretty much identical. And of course legions of blues players have covered Freddie King tunes.


Oh yea!!  Freddie King!! Gotta love anyone who can play guitar like that. Bloomfield's style comes from the Chicago Blues sound and King was also heavily influenced by Chicago blues as well. Of course there are quite a few really great black blues musicians but very few really great white blues musicians and Bloomfield was almost as good as they come. He understood the blues and wasn't just a technical wizard. Have you ever heard his earliest recordings with The Butterfield Blues Band? Their album East West is phenomenal for the time and Bloomfield's playing is so good! It happens to be what I'm playing tonight. I'm taking a break from Classical for a bit and enjoying listening to some of these old favorites.










Kevin


----------



## ptr

_in rapid succession after lunch:_

*Lisa Gerrard* - The Black Opal (2009)









*Lisa Gerrard* - The Mirror Pool (1995)









*Portishead* - Dummy (1994)









*Max Richter* - 24 Postcards In Full Colour (2008)









/ptr


----------



## Ebab

*Patti Austin and Greg Phillinganes: "Lean On Me" (live)*

starts at 0:51


----------



## starthrower

Please disregard.


----------



## starthrower

Kevin Pearson said:


> Oh yea!!  Freddie King!! Gotta love anyone who can play guitar like that. Bloomfield's style comes from the Chicago Blues sound and King was also heavily influenced by Chicago blues as well. Of course there are quite a few really great black blues musicians but very few really great white blues musicians and Bloomfield was almost as good as they come. He understood the blues and wasn't just a technical wizard. Have you ever heard his earliest recordings with The Butterfield Blues Band? Their album East West is phenomenal for the time and Bloomfield's playing is so good! It happens to be what I'm playing tonight. I'm taking a break from Classical for a bit and enjoying listening to some of these old favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Yeah, I have East-West. I've always liked Bloomfield, Butterfield, and Elvin Bishop. And Nick Gravenites! I like Butterfield's Better Days album too. I'm a Geoff Muldaur fan. I saw him in a little club back in 2001. He still sounded great!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Charismatic lead Marc Bolan died in a car accident six years later. Only surviving T-Rex'er is drummer Bill Legend.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EllenBurgess

listening to The Kills' Midnight Boom.


----------



## Sudonim

Just ended:









And before that:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kevin Pearson

One of the best and most interesting Jazz Fusion albums I have heard in a long long time!


----------



## PetrB

One way to use autotune....
Sweet Brown ~ Original news Report and Autotune:





_"Oh Lord Jesus, its a fahr!"_


----------



## lunchdress

It's a sunny Saturday morning, the coffee has kicked in, and so has Bob Crosby and His Bob Cats


----------



## Mesa

Incredibly positive without being hammy (alright, maybe a wafer thin slice of ham).

Perfect music for watching the SUPERMOON. Or perhaps the opposite of perfect. Oh well, here you go:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Listening to _The Cranberries_ for the first time in a long while ...

"Joe"


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> One way to use autotune....
> Sweet Brown
> 
> _"Oh Lord Jesus, its a fahr!"_




Yeh man I love it.............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What else would I listen too.


----------



## PetrB

PetrB said:


> One way to use autotune....
> Sweet Brown ~ Original news Report and Autotune:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Oh Lord Jesus, its a fahr!"_


A-yep. She is operatic even when just speaking-- near song anyway.


----------



## Guest

lunchdress said:


> It's a sunny Saturday morning, the coffee has kicked in, and so has Bob Crosby and His Bob Cats
> 
> View attachment 20006


Great stuff hows about this


----------



## lunchdress

Andante said:


> Great stuff hows about this


Oh yeah!! The best!!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SiegendesLicht

The soundtrack to the 2004 _Phantom of the Opera_ film, dubbed in German.






That dubbing is a little masterpiece all by itself. What did Mahlerian say about the German Romantic longing in the other thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/26292-debussy-clair-de-lune-2.html#post481106 ? The same sentiment comes across very strong here too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane, My Favorite Things.*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

lunchdress said:


> Oh yeah!! The best!!


Did you ever hear British trad jazz?? below Dr Jazz, Ken Colyer

https://www.box.com/s/g2nkw4idc3syt278k9e4


----------



## lunchdress

Andante said:


> Did you ever hear British trad jazz?? below Dr Jazz, Ken Colyer
> 
> https://www.box.com/s/g2nkw4idc3syt278k9e4


I did see "That's Trad, Dad!" a couple years ago, some good stuff as I recall...Thanks!!


----------



## lunchdress

Drifting off to dreamland with Bill Evans Trio / Moon Beams


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane, One Down, One Up and Afro Blue.*

This is a gold mine for sax players; Coltrane keeps throwing off ideas. As for listening, it's a different story; it's relentless, driving, and it gets tiring, at least to my ears.


----------



## Celloissimo

Jethro Tull- Aqualung


----------



## belfastboy

*J'adore*









Just pure excellence..xxxx


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Schubussy

Bill Evans - You Must Believe in Spring


----------



## samurai

Thelonious Monk--*
The Thelonious Monk Orchestra At Town Hall
*Cannonball Adderley--*
The Cannonball Adderley Sextet In New York

*Simply great jazz music and performances by both of these stellar musicians and their groups. *Bravo!*


----------



## starthrower

3-CD set of material recorded at Sam Rivers Studio Rivbea.


----------



## OboeKnight

Evanescence- The Open Door (I don't understand why everyone complained about this album...some of their best songs were on it and I personally really liked the direction they were going.)
Nightwish- Once
Amberian Dawn- Clouds of Northland Thunder
Coheed and Cambria- assorted songs


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Alan Myers (58), drummer.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mesa

First decent band i think i've discovered this year from the Guardian's new band of the day (it's great reading for young musicians such as i, the competition appears almost nonexistant)

The singer has an awesome Danziggy voice, the drummer is very tight and the 3 of them are apparently a mere 15-19 years old.


----------



## Sonata

OboeKnight said:


> Evanescence- The Open Door (I don't understand why everyone complained about this album...some of their best songs were on it and I personally really liked the direction they were going.)
> Nightwish- Once
> Amberian Dawn- Clouds of Northland Thunder
> Coheed and Cambria- assorted songs


You have great taste 

I listened to Coheead & Cambria today as well, The Second Stage Turbine Blade. I'm starting a project again of listening to all their albums in chronological order. They are one of my favorite bands, somehow bringing fresh material yet always maintaining what makes them special. I saw them live once, great show!

Also: Vanden Plas, Seraphic Clockwork. Nice when a band's best album is their most recent, makes you excited about the band's future. Wonderful progressive metal album, the final three tracks in particular!

Xandria: Neverworlds End

I've been addicted to music from Serenity's last two albums lately too, sometimes listening to the same 3 or 4 songs several times in one day.

Also: my "serene" songs at work that kind of help melt away the stress: River Flows in You, Yiruma, and Eagles Wings.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mesa




----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> 3-CD set of material recorded at Sam Rivers Studio Rivbea.


All I can say is, Oh, oh, oh! But there are no soundclips and no Spotify. What do you think?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P. Alan Myers (58), drummer.


Merv Griffin interviewing Devo. That's so surreal.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> All I can say is, Oh, oh, oh! But there are no soundclips and no Spotify. What do you think?


I think it's a great set! I just got it last week, and I've only listened to it once, but I thoroughly enjoyed the first two discs. The third not as much. It's been re-issued on Douglas Records, and I paid less than 14 dollars from an Amazon vendor. A great deal!

There are samples at Amazon, and you can find some complete tracks on YouTube. I don't know who made the recordings, but the sound is very good!

I've been listening to a lot of free music lately, so this stuff sounds great to me. Also recommended is the Sam Rivers/Dave Holland/ Barry Altschul Reunion set on Pi Recordings. This is some of the finest totally improvised music I've heard. Remarkable structure, ideas, and continuity sustained for over 50 minutes on disc one, and about 35 on disc two.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Schubussy

Creepiest track ever?


----------



## korenbloem

Wrekmeister Harmonies - You've Always Meant So Much to Me


----------



## starthrower

One of the most joyful and soulful albums in my collection, with fantastic compositions and performances.


----------



## cwarchc

...........................


----------



## Mesa




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Instrumental or Classical?


----------



## millionrainbows

I found a used 2-CD set by *The Supremes,* and got it because I am obsessed by the song _"You Keep Me Hanging On," _which contains the greatest bass-playing of all time, by Motown session player *James Jamerson.* *Fantastic!





*


----------



## cwarchc

...........


----------



## EricABQ

Just going through my Ipod listening to all the songs I have from The Alarm. 

Back when I was about 14 or 15 this band basically ruled my world. A lot of their stuff has aged surprisingly well.


----------



## samurai

Robin Trower--* Bridge of Sighs, Long Misty Days/In City Dreams*


----------



## starthrower

Zappa/Mozart Medley on acoustic guitars!


----------



## norman bates

millionrainbows said:


> I found a used 2-CD set by *The Supremes,* and got it because I am obsessed by the song _"You Keep Me Hanging On," _which contains the greatest bass-playing of all time, by Motown session player *James Jamerson.* *Fantastic!
> *


*

Jamerson was for sure one of the greatest musicians who ever worked in popular music. Pure class.
I don't know what is his best bass part because there are so much that are amazing.
Considering the Supremes I especially love this one for "How long has that evening train been gone?"





*


----------



## AndyS

Relaxing with Pharoah Sanders' Thembi just now


----------



## SimonNZ

David Sylvian - Secrets Of The Beehive


----------



## samurai

King Crimson--*
In the Wake of Poseidon 
*Emerson, Lake and Powell-*-Emerson, Lake and Powell*


----------



## OboeKnight

Phantom of the Opera 25th Anniversary Concert...there is a Phantom and Christine that remain unparalleled.


----------



## samurai

Mountain--* Twin Peaks*


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Ravndal

My jaw fell.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Listening to a lesser known band called _Tan Hauser Gate_ - happened to see them playing a gig in the UK a while ago now.






Their debut album has a really unique sound with a few Pink Floyd inspired moments. Some of the guitar solos are particularly great.


----------



## EllenBurgess

keep on dance till the world ends by Brittney spears


----------



## MagneticGhost

Haven't listened to much pop at all since I've been on this site. 
But I've had a little time off with this fine album this morning.
Simon Collins (son of Phil) fronted prog band. Sounds a bit like Marillion and Porcupine Tree.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Black Cherry and Supernature by Goldfrapp - the two sexed-up 'electroglam' albums that were a juddering about-turn from the new age-y 'hello birds hello trees' ambience of their debut Felt Mountain. Alison G sounds like she's positively groaning for it here. Hmm...kinky...


----------



## Ravndal

Listening to "Days to Come" by Bonobo while working on my terrace. Beautiful album.


----------



## MagneticGhost

elgars ghost said:


> Black Cherry and Supernature by Goldfrapp - the two sexed-up 'electroglam' albums that were a juddering about-turn from the new age-y 'hello birds hello trees' ambience of their debut Felt Mountain. Alison G sounds like she's positively groaning for it here. Hmm...kinky...


Two great albums but for me they never surpassed the perfect Felt Mountain. I wish they'd revisit that style. Are they even still going?


----------



## Schubussy

They are.

I only liked Felt Mountain though, never really liked the change of style. For something kinda similar I recommend Julee Cruise's 'Floating into the Night'. Angelo Badalamenti wrote the music so you're guaranteed quality.


----------



## Guest

Doing classical right now but today was mostly a Nirvana day. **** the haters.


----------



## Guest

Mournful Congregation - _An Epic Dream Of Desire_

The last three and a half minutes of this record are some of the most divine moments of the genre.


----------



## Guest

I wanted cheese with my whine...


----------



## EllenBurgess

i dont care
who you are
where you from
what you did
as long as you love me by Backstreet Boys...


----------



## SimonNZ

Red Garland (feat. John Coltrane and Donald Byrd) - Soul Junction


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> King Crimson--*
> In the Wake of Poseidon
> *Emerson, Lake and Powell-*-Emerson, Lake and Powell*


Both are monumental groups. I like much more the late King Crimsom albums.


----------



## wanamaker

So I'm new to the forum and I'm not sure how appropriate it is for me to be posting in this thread without even having posted in any other threads yet, but I was really floored by this and felt compelled to post about it. I had never heard of Anna Von Hausswolff, but I think I'm going to be listening to a lot of her for a while.

Anna Von Hausswolff Live in Paris:


----------



## DeepR

Listening to recent live performances of my ambient favorites Steve Roach, Michael Stearns and Robert Rich.


----------



## Guest

I did Steve Roach's Midnight Moon early this morning. Always good stuff.


----------



## lunchdress

Broadcast / The Noise Made By People


----------



## Skilmarilion

Keane - _Everybody's Changing_


----------



## violadude

Working my way through the Led Zeppelin albums. I'm on the famous one.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> Working my way through the Led Zeppelin albums. I'm on the famous one.


Guess which Zeppelin song is about sex?


----------



## GreenMamba

violadude said:


> Working my way through the Led Zeppelin albums. I'm on the famous one.


Just two more until the The Great One.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 21260


Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing (and Other Stories). The best album of the last seven years for me.


----------



## violadude

GreenMamba said:


> Just two more until the The Great One.


Physical Graffiti?


----------



## Guest

The Caretaker's Patience (After Sebald) - really sounding fantastic right now...basically Schubert samples looped under static and other ambience.


----------



## elgar's ghost

violadude said:


> Physical Graffiti?


Do you like the In Through The Out Door album? Apart from In The Evening I've never got on with it at all.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## cwarchc

Just spinning the new cds from Amazon
liking this very much, 







and then this one








definitely appear to be listening to much more jazz these days


----------



## Schubussy

I used to listen to a lot more. That was before classical music started taking over.


----------



## jani

The part at 1:48 always gives me shivers.
One of the greatest performances in the history of rock'n roll!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Eagles*--The Very Best Of The Eagles
Hotel California 
The Long Run
*Don Henley*--End Of The Innocence
Building The Perfect Beast

*


----------



## GreenMamba

violadude said:


> Physical Graffiti?


Yep. IMO, their masterpiece.


----------



## aszkid

Reviving a bit my 8GB folder of Radiohead. Yeah, Kid A is still the one, + Hail to the Thief and the B-Sides of In Rainbows.


----------



## EllenBurgess

till the world ends by brittney spears


----------



## rrudolph

Reissue with a "bonus" track (In cosa crede chi non crede?)


----------



## GreenMamba

Ben Allison, Riding the Nuclear Tiger. I forgot I had this, but I'd bought it at Amazon years ago and it automatically downloaded it to my cloud. An excellent jazz album.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to 80's hairband radio. I don't care if society these days think that this music is corny. I love it in small doses.


----------



## Tristan

Unfortunately, some people I know seem to think this Japanese electronic music is all I listen to, at least it's what I'm "known for". I like _way_ more than just this kind of music, but I do love it:

96Neko - Migikata no Chou


----------



## Ondine

Somewhere









Mmm... delicious.


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## DeepR

listening to some random music with the Armenian duduk
love this instrument
also used in movies quite a lot, like here:


----------



## Ondine

Nude Ants + Personal Mountains + Live Performance, 1979 = S L E E P E R

















Simple Amazing!


----------



## EllenBurgess

till the world ends
keep on dance
till the world ends......................... By Brittney Spears


----------



## SimonNZ

Sleeper was one of the most welcome releases of last year for me, even if it was "just" an old concert from the vaults.

I've wished very dearly for quite a while now that the Belonging Band would put aside the ancient history, get back together for a few jams, and see what comes of it.


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## starthrower

Craig Taborn-Chants


----------



## Ondine

SimonNZ said:


> Sleeper was one of the most welcome releases of last year for me, even if it was "just" an old concert from the vaults.


Sure. The album is a must have for jazz lovers in general and -of course- for Keith fans.

Being a life performance makes it wonderful.



> I've wished very dearly for quite a while now that the Belonging Band would put aside the ancient history, get back together for a few jams, and see what comes of it.


Keith Jarrett is approaching his 70's. He recently experienced his second divorce and I guess it was a very painful experience for him. I don't know if he has the strength to do that.

Garbarek shifted from Jazz to 'World Music' and I doubt that he will get into Jazz again. In my opinion, Garbarek was the one who stood out in the Belonging Band and gave it its flavour.

I don't know what has happened with Christensen. His drumming technique is what I must enjoy while listening the Belonging Band.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Doobie Brothers--*Livin' On The Fault Line. *This album from 1977 sounds every bit as good as I remembered it sounding on vinyl when first I heard it some 36 years ago. Michael McDonald's voice and intonations still give me chills, as do those of Don Henley.
Don Henley--*
The Very Best Of Don Henley* 
Eagles--*The Long Run*


----------



## brotagonist

_Trans Europa Express_ - Kraftwerk

I only just acquired the original version, having only ever had the English translation during the age of vinyl.


----------



## DeepR

rrudolph said:


> View attachment 21632
> 
> 
> Reissue with a "bonus" track (In cosa crede chi non crede?)


One of the mighty pillars of all electronic music. However, the reissue has a weaker, different version of Velvet Voyage. The original is much, much better IMO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Reliving the days of my youth with some Cold Blood.


----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








boapity boap 15 characters


----------



## cwarchc

Latest purchase


----------



## Guest

Can't find the 'what are you doing right now' thread...so I'll post here...

Three pieces of granary toasted, spread with Frank Cooper's Fine Cut; home-espressed capuccino; brilliant sunshine...

...and just dropped on to the mat, Brian Eno's _Another Day on Earth_!

The perfect breakfast.


----------



## DeepR

Vangelis - Antarctica


----------



## Schubussy

The Stranglers - Rattus Norvegicus


----------



## Manxfeeder

MacLeod said:


> Can't find the 'what are you doing right now' thread...so I'll post here...
> 
> Three pieces of granary toasted, spread with Frank Cooper's Fine Cut; home-espressed capuccino; brilliant sunshine...
> 
> The perfect breakfast.


Aw, you're killing me! I'm getting ready for a medical procedure today, and I can't eat until 3:00 tomorrow.


----------



## jani

The last ten tracks i have listened to according to my phone are:
- Mozart's magic flute queen of the night aria
- Dragonforce - holding on
- Children of bodom - Tie my rope
- Beethoven - Egmont overture
- Beethoven - Ninth symphony fourth movement
- Beethoven - Sixth symphony first movement
- Beethoven - Fifth symphony first movement
- Tchaicovsky - Fifth symphony first movement
- Dragonforce - Trought the fire and the flames
- Steel panther - 17'n girls in a row


----------



## Guest

Do you have to dilute the awesome classical with dragonforce and CoB?


----------



## Vesteralen

Probably for about the 25th time in the last year.


----------



## Ondine

Keith Jarrett: 'The Impulse Years 1973-1974.

Now: Disc 3. Treasure Island.


----------



## Mesa

Wonder if Thom Yorke heard this when he was writing Creep?


----------



## Ondine

Keeping the Impulse; Unveiling the 'Mysteries'!

Disc 1: Shades.


----------



## Schubussy

John McLaughlin - My Goal's Beyond


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Natalie Maines, Mother.*

I think Ms. Maines sings better than this; to me, she sounds a little tired. And the title track, "Mother," is, as they say, pitchy. But, hey, NPR gushed over this, so who am I to disagree?


----------



## cwarchc

Sound quality is not the best, but these are old recordings


----------



## Mesa

I heard a street band in Lecce playing Minor Swing at about midnight last week. Had a double bassist and the guitarist was pretty note-perfect. Twas lovely.


----------



## Schubussy

Do you live around there Mesa? My dad is from Taranto. I need to visit Italy again.


ps. listening to Bach so nothing else to add to this thread!


----------



## Mesa

Ahh nope, was a marvellous holiday.

And...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mesa

Vaneyes said:


>


I see your Rascals and raise you a SiGarf!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## PetrB

Earlier today at a friend's -- via Vinyl LP: 
*Van **** Parks, Song Cycle*
Completely brilliant, a protean display of musical prowess from one very fine extraordinarily skilled 22 year-old musician.

Still brilliant and highly advanced _forty five years later_, it is also still "not for everybody."


----------



## cwarchc

I'll raise the cheese factor






I LIKE Andy Williams


----------



## brotagonist

Van der Graaf (Generator) - _The Quiet Zone/The Pleasure Dome_

About the third playing. I just picked it up (used) this morning. I think I'm nearing saturation.


----------



## aleazk

Bill Evans' last concert, particularly this piece:






Damn genius.


----------



## Mesa

PetrB said:


> Earlier today at a friend's -- via Vinyl LP:
> *Van **** Parks, Song Cycle*
> Completely brilliant, a protean display of musical prowess from one very fine extraordinarily skilled 22 year-old musician.
> 
> Still brilliant and highly advanced _forty five years later_, it is also still "not for everybody."


Such a strange young man was Mr Parks. Some phenomenal contributions to Smile! I imagine a large portion of these wonderful verses from Cabin Essence:

"I want to watch you windblown facing
Waves of wheat for your embracing.
Folks sing a song of the grange.

Nestle in a kiss below there.
The constellations ebb and flow there.
And witness our home on the range."

aaaaaand...


----------



## aleazk

Robert Glasper Trio live: 




Seems pretty good.

edit: wow, I'm really impressed.

edit 2: I'm really blown away by the first 30 minutes of this.

edit 3: that drummer is not human, absolutely amazing rhythmic complexity.


----------



## Skilmarilion

_Please Stay_ - The Cryin' Shames


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Guest

Burial is one of the few artists today still doing exciting things. Well played sir.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Quincy Jones, You Got It Bad, Girl.*

Aside from the borderline embarrassing vocals by Q and somewhat commercial selections, the musicians are smoking.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Matisyahu, Youth.*

A Jewish singer, singing about Judiasm, reggae-style. Very interesting.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## PetrB

Nina Simone ~ My Baby Just Cares for Me; Montreux, live! 
Pretty jaw-droppingly great....
*"...but, there's a Bosendorfer here. So we'll see what happens."*


----------



## cwarchc

On lovely, new, mono vinyl


----------



## GreenMamba

On Spotify, Jimmy Smith Live at Club Baby Grand


----------



## Skilmarilion

Listening to the soundtrack from the fantasic movie, _The Place Beyond the Pines_.

Favourite track: Mike Patton - _The Snow Angel_


----------



## starthrower

Kimara Sajn-Daybreak/Epigram










You can listen to this beautiful album here.
http://www.precognitiverecords.com/news.html


----------



## PianistFingers

'Non Vivo Piu' Senza Te'- Biagio Antonacci.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Moving On, Dublin Gospel Choir.*

Wait a minute. This is a white choir? From Ireland? They sure had me fooled.


----------



## cwarchc

Some cool jazz, hhmmm nice


----------



## realdealblues

Was listening to this one last night. Really love his older "Hard Bop" recordings like this one.

View attachment 22421


John Coltrane: Dakar


----------



## cwarchc

more jazz...........


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes: Les and Larry had such a great sound. I played a few of their arrangements; they're fun to play also, with all the interaction between the sections.

I'm listening to *Barton Hollow* by The Civil Wars.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Johnny Cash, The Man Comes Around.*

It's like hearing him in a confessional.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## belfastboy

Because tonight Belfast is killing each other because of culture...which culture?? So upset.....so much violence....montagues and capulets!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## jani

Have had this on repeat for the last hour!


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## starthrower

Ah George we hardly knew ya! RIP


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> Ah George we hardly knew ya! RIP


A few nights ago I listened to his new album that came out last month called Dream Weaver. He was an incredible talent and produced some really fine stuff. I was only a teenager when I started listening to him in the early 70s. RIP Duke!

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

Losing George Duke really hurts! A beautiful man, and an irreplaceable musician. I've spent countless hours listening to his wonderful keyboard playing and vocals on his own records, and with Zappa, Flora Purim, Jean Luc Ponty, among others.


----------



## Schubussy

There's not enough dark/angry reggae.


----------



## cwarchc

http://www.kmhd.org/player/


----------



## jani

The more time i have spent on clubs&bars the more i have started to love this kinda music.

I f*c*ing love the chorus on this song.

Why?
Probably because this kinda music is playing there and while i am having the time of my life it has probably created an emotional anchor to it.


----------



## Arsakes

An hour ago I was listening to *Horace Silver*'s music. _Tokyo Blues_ for example.


----------



## OboeKnight

Been obsessively listening to The Phantom of the Opera and Les Miserables. I've got both musicals memorized entirely...no one will watch them with me because I sing along to every word :lol:


----------



## Vesteralen

On any purely logical level there should be nothing to like about Astrid Gilberto....but I do.


----------



## GreenMamba

The Replacements Pleased to Meet Me on Spotify.

I used to own this on cassette, but hadn't listened to it in about 20 years. It's always nice to do that because it really brings back the memories.


----------



## aleazk

One of Bill Evans' last concerts... again:


----------



## Vesteralen

Not my personal favorite APP, but it does have mostly good tracks and is probably about the most even in quality of all his efforts. "Old and Wise" is a personal favorite.


----------



## JCarmel

In the form of a 'Music For Pleasure' cassette...in between youtube clips, I'm listening to this recording.









Yep, 'Beat Me Daddy, Eight To The Bar!'


----------



## OboeKnight

Been a complete Nightwish day. Oceanborn, Wishmaster, Century Child, Dark Passion Play, and Imaginaerum.


----------



## SimonNZ

Miles Davis - Quintet/Sextet

one of my favorites of his Prestige years


----------



## DeepR

Speedy J - A Shocking Hobby

Ahhh... nothing like some good noise to clear the mind.


----------



## OboeKnight

Xandria's album Ravenheart.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## cwarchc

Takes me back to my youth


----------



## starthrower

I'm actually listening to the CD, but here's the opening number.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## norman bates

starthrower said:


> I'm actually listening to the CD, but here's the opening number.


I think it's also my favorite track on it. Great album anyway


----------



## Selby

M83 - Hurry Up, We're Dreaming.









While listening to this I imagined that it is what you would have gotten if Edgard Varese had remixed of Ravel's L'enfant et les sortileges.

Brilliant group.


----------



## BlackDahlia

*"See Who I Am" - Within Temptation*
_Come into my world..._


----------



## Andolink

Free Improv and Electro-acoustic improv by The Sealed Knot, Chris Burn's Ensemble
Cremaster with Angharad Davies and Assumed Possibilities


----------



## GreenMamba

Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique


----------



## ptr

Perfect in the background when You are doodling ze disches! 

*Zola Jesus* - Versions (2013) (Sacred Bones Records)










/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Charles Mingus - Pithecanthropus Erectus


----------



## Wood




----------



## Guest

On first listen, sounds like the best Ulver since Perdition City.


----------



## emiliaemilia

ud better listen and watch this great video. also you cak found Rihhana and others lovely singers


----------



## starthrower

Chicago VI










Just got the CD! First time listening to this one since I had it on 8-track back in 1974. I still think Just You 'N' Me is one of the finest 3 minute pop tunes/arrangements I've ever heard!


----------



## cwarchc

...........................................................


----------



## Schubussy

arcaneholocaust said:


> View attachment 23165
> 
> 
> On first listen, sounds like the best Ulver since Perdition City.


I've heard very good things, look forward to listening to it.


----------



## Guest

I think it was track 4 and 6 that had some of the same cheese as Shadows Of The Son, but the rest was almost Klaus Schulze-esque.


----------



## Guest

Felt the need to take some opposite action and stop over-listening to piano concertos...


----------



## rrudolph

Thought I'd listen to some old classics this morning because sometimes nostalgia just comes out of nowhere, ya know?...


----------



## Art Rock

I'm trying something new. Every few days, I pick four albums at random from my pop/rock CD cabinet to play the coming days (alternating with classical). Today's harvest:

Genesis - Trespass
Eno - Ambient 4
Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Phildalphia
Vangelis - Direct


----------



## Arsakes

Imelda May - Its your Voodoo Working






I like the rock'n'roll and rockabilly style of hers and her husband.


----------



## EricABQ

iTunes is allowing free streaming of the new Avenged Sevenfold album (to be released next week) so I checked that out this morning.

I don't listen to hard rock very often anymore, but I've always enjoyed what I've heard from these guys. 

This album didn't grab me immediately, but has potential to grow on me. I'm undecided if I'll buy it when it comes out.


----------



## EricABQ

Double post.

..................................


----------



## aleazk

Bill Evans Trio in Olso .


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## clavichorder

Because I feel like it:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

...message too short...


----------



## HeartofGold

Finnish metal bands, in particular these three...
-Apocalyptica
-Children of Bodom
-Nightwish


----------



## cwarchc

......................................


----------



## Mesa

Beatles do the wall of sound.


----------



## Guest

I know there's some fans here..


----------



## cwarchc

Will have a meaning to UK residents of a certain age (you needed to live through it)


----------



## Guest

I would list Burial amongst the very small list of artists still doing exciting new things in this new decade. Others include Swans, The Caretaker, Ulver, Beherit, etc...


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan - The Freewheelin Outtakes


----------



## RobinG

slad's 'Play It loud' album. Released before they became big on the Glamrock scene. It showed their true potential as a rock band.


----------



## Mesa

And just like that, i'm transformed into a weeping 15 year old hipster girl.

Bewildered why no-one's used it in a film yet.


----------



## astronautnic

Peter Murphy: The secret B-ees
Threshold: March of Progress
Selig: Magma


----------



## aleazk

More Bill Evans, of course:


----------



## Mesa




----------



## cwarchc

Good sound quality & well produced
Just can't get it


----------



## cwarchc

Moved into a more relaxed place


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Return of Art Pepper*


----------



## Tristan

Now this song is just plain strange:

BLR - Kicked Your Monkey


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> I'm trying something new. Every few days, I pick four albums at random from my pop/rock CD cabinet to play the coming days (alternating with classical). Today's harvest:
> 
> Genesis - Trespass
> Eno - Ambient 4
> Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Phildalphia
> Vangelis - Direct


This morning, these four popped into my hands:

Nits - In the Dutch mountains
Corrs - In blue
Renaissance - Turn of the cards
GYBE - Lift your skinny fists like antennas to heaven


----------



## cwarchc

Todays non classical mix








and








followed by


----------



## norman bates

Art Rock said:


> This morning, these four popped into my hands:
> 
> Nits - In the Dutch mountains


It's great to see someone mentioning them, I really like their Giant normal dwarf.





I must to explore better their discography.


----------



## aleazk

Miles Davis - _Kind Of Blue_.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan - Bootleg Series Vol.10: Another Self Portrait


----------



## Ondine

cwarchc said:


> Moved into a more relaxed place











Maybe you will enjoy Lama Gyurme & Jean-Philippe Rykiel performing with absolute respect and devotion the Tibetan Vajra Chants in their recording 'Rain of Blessings'.


----------



## cwarchc

preceded by


----------



## Zerkalo

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest

New Vali album just came out and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 23927

Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven by Godspeed You! Black Emperor

On repeat - and inspiring an upcoming re-listen to all their albums.


----------



## AndyS

I'm listening to a Frank Sinatra boxset from the columbia years my nan gave me when she was doing a clear out a few weeks back.

cwarch, I love that Marianne Faithfull album, not listened to it in a while, but I loved it with just her and the piano


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 23932

f#a# (infinity symbol) by Godspeed You! Black Emperor.


----------



## cwarchc

AndyS said:


> cwarch, I love that Marianne Faithfull album, not listened to it in a while, but I loved it with just her and the piano


Yes it's one of my faves too, her voice just fits the songs


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 23963

Yanqui U.X.O. by Godspeed You! Black Emperor.


----------



## AndyS

Karma by Pharoah Sanders

Stuck in jazz and country mode today


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 23976


A disappointment. It seems that this side-project of the fabulous Steven Wilson has run its course (the second album was brilliant).


----------



## starthrower

Mike Keneally - You Must Be This Tall


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've always liked this album. It's raw but full of energy, and it still manages to swing.


----------



## Mesa

Q: Does pop get more elaborate than this?




A: No.

Spector, you're a god damn genius.


----------



## science

Doin' the ol' Flatt & Scruggs.










Been listening to a lot of Ella lately too:










I suppose I need to mention that that is the cover of "Sings the Harold Arlen Song Book."










With apologies to quite a few fine and famous recordings, this might be my personal favorite live recording ever.


----------



## science

Since I don't do drugs, I have to listen to Jarrett's "The Köln Concert" every so often.










For a long time I had a different Robert Johnson recording, but this is fine!










I love Red Clay and I like Straight Life. First Light is new to me, though. The strings thing.... Funny thing, I really like Charlie Parker with Strings, and Stan Getz' Focus is really good. Does any other jazz with strings measure up? I suspect that I'll love "First Light" in time. We'll see!


----------



## Art Rock

Back to playing four random albums from my pop/rock collection:

King Crimson - The compact King Crimson
Clannad - Banba
Hollies - Best of the 70s
Mars Volta - Frances the Mute


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> With apologies to quite a few fine and famous recordings, this might be my personal favorite live recording ever.


Interesting. I have Miles' enormous discography near complete, but thats one I hardly ever play. You've made me want to give it a fresh listen when I get home.

but playing now:










Pat Metheny - Travels


----------



## Art Rock

Another four random picks from my collection:

Uriah Heep - Sweet freedom
Franz Ferdinand - Tonight
Everything but the girl - The best of EBTG
Phish - Hoist


----------



## Andolink

*Zirkadia* 
Dieb 13 > laptop
Thomas Korber > guitar, electronics
Jason Kahn > laptop








*Fronts*
Mark Trayle > guitar, electronics
Jason Kahn > analog synthesizer, mixing board, shortwave radio


----------



## cwarchc

I only bought this as I have a friend called John Mclaughlin?
However it's very good


----------



## samurai

cwarchc said:


> I only bought this as I have a friend called John Mclaughlin?
> However it's very good
> 
> View attachment 24243


Great album, cwarch. Enjoy!


----------



## samurai

Thelonious Monk--*Monk Big Band And Quartet in Concert at Philharmonic Hall {Disc # 2}. * Some great blowing by Rouse on tenor and Monk's playing always fascinates and rewards.


----------



## science

A gem. Ought to be famous.


----------



## Art Rock

Next four random picks:

Alquin - Wheelchair groupie
Dire Straits - Dire Straits
Colin Blunstone - The very best of CB
Earth Wind and Fire - Ultimate collection


----------



## neoshredder

60's Psychedelia meets 80's Hard Rock. 2 of my favorite Eras of Rock/Pop Music. Here is Joan Jett's cover of Crimson and Clover. Also listening to Little Liar.


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> Great album, cwarch. Enjoy!


Of course; a must have


----------



## science

It's ok. I don't see this becoming a favorite. But it's solid.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Flamin' Groovies - Yesterday's Numbers. Neat single-disc comp of the rawer, pre-Shake Some Action years.


----------



## Art Rock

Next four random picks:

Simon and Garfunkel - Wednesday morning 3AM
Heather Nova - Oyster
Travis - The man who
Various artists - Nederpop hits


----------



## starthrower




----------



## cwarchc

In the need to go back...............









perhaps ?????


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans - Alone


----------



## Kleinzeit

it's got a good beat, it makes you dance _and_ vote.


----------



## cwarchc

Listening on Youtube


----------



## cwarchc

Think I'm regressing tonight

I'll be onto Arthur Brown & Kingdom Come next


----------



## brotagonist

I guess I'll regress, too. I have had this on the shelf, waiting for its inaugural playing, since I picked it up a couple of weeks ago, acquired used as a swap. It is an old favourite from the mid-'70s.









Had to unlike your post, cwarchc, as it appears that you are advocating the use of medicinal herbs for non-medicinal purposes. I like the TD, though.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Released in 1970. Robert Fripp on guitar.


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> Released in 1970.


I knew that ;-) But I first discovered them in the mid-'70s.


----------



## starthrower

Charming collection of obscure 60s rock n roll and surf music.
http://crossfirepublications.com/


----------



## Tristan

Cute Japanese vocaloid music:

96Neko & Len Kagamine - Happy Synthesizer


----------



## SimonNZ

The Max Roach Quartet feat. Hank Mobely


----------



## Schubussy

brotagonist said:


> Had to unlike your post, cwarchc, as it appears that you are advocating the use of medicinal herbs for non-medicinal purposes. I like the TD, though.


Don't worry cwarchc, I replaced the like for you


----------



## cwarchc

Still back in my formative years (musically at least)


----------



## DeepR

I nearly forgot how much I like this one. "Metastatic Resonance"... such a magnificent piece.... one of the most soothing pieces of music I know of.


----------



## Schubussy

I've been meaning to get into Lustmord. Any albums you'd recommend starting with? I guess that one?





One of my very favourite songs.


----------



## DeepR

Yes, I'd recommend to listen in bed with headphones to Heresy and the album above for total immersion. If you like these two, you could explore more of his albums, but IMO none of them are as good and some contain reworks of existing pieces etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Charlie Parker With Strings.*

Personally, I'm not crazy about the strings;I think their arrangements are syrupy. But, hey, it was oboe player Mitch Miller's time to shine. Anyway, Charlie Parker is amazing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sonny Rollins, Saxophone Colossus.*


----------



## cwarchc

Postie's just brought me a box set of 8 Charles Mingus cd's
Starting off with this one


----------



## Mesa

^Have fun! I bought a triple pack about this time last year with Ah Um, Dynasty and Tijuana Moods and i'm somewhat hesitant to track down more in fear of them not matching the stellar level of said three. Ysabel's Table Dance is one of the grandest jazz pieces in the known universe.

...aaand...






In love with the Roy-O since watching a Jeff Lynne documentary the other day.

SING TO ME FOR ETERNITY, BESPECTACLED CELESTIAL GENTLEMAN!


----------



## starthrower

Mesa said:


> I bought a triple pack about this time last year with Ah Um, Dynasty and Tijuana Moods and i'm somewhat hesitant to track down more in fear of them not matching the stellar level of said three. Ysabel's Table Dance is one of the grandest jazz pieces in the known universe.


You won't be disappointed if you look into some of the Atlantic albums including Pithecanthopus Erectus; Blues & Roots; Live At Antibes; Oh Yeah! All superb records!


----------



## kelseythepterodactyl

I am listening to a group called Dirty Loops. They are a group from Sweden, who play what they describe as "pop fusion." They are very influenced by jazz. Right now they have mostly covers, but they are working on an album. This makes that annoying Justin Bieber song actually kinda good. They are extremely skilled instrumentalists, and I can't wait to see what original material they come up with.


----------



## cwarchc

Captain Bob...............


----------



## Vesteralen

...a force of nature that you have to be in the mood for. If you're not, it can grate. If you are, it can (be) great.


----------



## Ingélou

I just discovered this blast from my hippy past... This is from 1963, when I was a screaming adolescent Beatles fan, but when I was at uni, I went with an Indian friend to a Ravi Shankar concert at the Albert Hall in the early 1970s. Fabulous. And just listen to the tabla solo!


----------



## cwarchc

....................................................


----------



## Blancrocher

I only ever knew Friedrich Gulda from his performances of classical repertoire, but I've started seeking out his ensemble jazz performances. Not bad!


----------



## aleazk

A nice sundown with mister William Evans:


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach - Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces - Disc 3: Recent Future

Pure bliss all the way. And then that final track... just when you think the music cannot take you away any further... so surreal, yet strangely comforting.


----------



## Blancrocher

Cedar Walton - Blues for Myself









And for me!


----------



## SimonNZ

Herbie Hancock - Man-Child


----------



## Vesteralen

When my son borrowed my "Together Again" cd a few years ago and lost it, I had difficulty replacing it till I found this double CD. I still like "Together Again" more than the earlier album on this offering, but none of it is bad.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vesteralen

One of the better French Putumayos.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## MagneticGhost

Have listened to the new Manic Street Preachers Album - Rewind the Film - 3 times through on Spotify this evening.

It's their best since This is my truth...


----------



## Vesteralen

Prime Time / Don't Answer Me / Ammonia Avenue highlights of this otherwise average APP effort


----------



## cwarchc

Written in the 80's but relevant now, unfortunately


----------



## Tristan

Dubstep:






;D


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Gilberto

Frank Sinatra - Sings Only For The Lonely ....it is only as old as I am and has a cover with Frank looking like Pagliacci
arranged by Nelson Riddle but he didn't conduct it because he was busy touring with Nat King Cole, conducted by Felix Slatkin (father of Leonard) ...what or who is Q magazine? While my wife was making pasta and eggplant it gave me time to look up facts about this album. Q magazine lists this as the #1 on the 15 greatest stoner albums of all time. I'm not arguing but I don't recognize anything after Dark Side Of The Moon.

After dinner... Frank Sinatra - In The Wee Small Hours ...wikipedia facts In his autobiography, B.B. King speaks about how he was, and is, a "Sinatra nut" and how he went to bed every night listening to "In the Wee Small Hours." [16] Tom Waits has named it one of his favourite albums.[17] His album The Heart of Saturday Night features cover artwork based on In the Wee Small Hours.[18] Per the biography "Divided Soul," Marvin Gaye cited it as a favorite and an inspiration for his posthumously released "ballad" album Vulnerable along with Billie Holiday's "Lady in Satin."


----------



## Mesa

According to Last.fm, this song alone has seen thirty plays by me in the last week. I believe i've contracted Orbison's Syndrome, i need to get it looked at before it develops in to full blown haemorroyds.


----------



## Mesa

File under "Why the hell didn't i know this existed?"


----------



## brotagonist

One of my all-time favourite bands, Einstürzende Neubauten, from their classic album, _Silence is Sexy_:









Just the bonus CD tonight, containing the legendary 18-minute track, _Pelikanol_.

"Nur zur Erinnerung,
_Bitter Mandel, Marzipan,
_Pelikanol..."


----------



## Blancrocher

Listening to this classic from the recently departed Dave Brubeck to kickstart a busy day.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been looking for where I put these albums away for a while and I have finally found them.

Great artist, one I have grown to appreciate more as I have gotten older.

View attachment 25349
View attachment 25350
View attachment 25351


----------



## AndyS

Gilberto said:


> Frank Sinatra - Sings Only For The Lonely ....it is only as old as I am and has a cover with Frank looking like Pagliacci
> arranged by Nelson Riddle but he didn't conduct it because he was busy touring with Nat King Cole, conducted by Felix Slatkin (father of Leonard) ...*what or who is Q magazine?* While my wife was making pasta and eggplant it gave me time to look up facts about this album. Q magazine lists this as the #1 on the 15 greatest stoner albums of all time. I'm not arguing but I don't recognize anything after Dark Side Of The Moon.
> 
> After dinner... Frank Sinatra - In The Wee Small Hours ...wikipedia facts In his autobiography, B.B. King speaks about how he was, and is, a "Sinatra nut" and how he went to bed every night listening to "In the Wee Small Hours." [16] Tom Waits has named it one of his favourite albums.[17] His album The Heart of Saturday Night features cover artwork based on In the Wee Small Hours.[18] Per the biography "Divided Soul," Marvin Gaye cited it as a favorite and an inspiration for his posthumously released "ballad" album Vulnerable along with Billie Holiday's "Lady in Satin."


Q is a rather dreadful music magazine (that I seem to have had a subscription to since I was 15) that likes to pretend it knows about music but really caters towards what is popular to the masses rather than what is decent... and they LOVE lists, they're always coming up with meaningless ones that make no sense


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Beach Boys - Pet Sounds


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Björk - Post


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Gary Numan - Telekon Live
View attachment 25422


----------



## Balhor

_*Radiohead - Ok Computer*_


----------



## Gilberto

Joey DeFrancesco - Goodfellas


----------



## Balhor

Karl Jenkins Lacrimosa


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 25479


Peter Gabriel songs covered by various artists (from Randy Newman to Eno). Some duds, some beautiful, but overall unsatisfactory given how much I love most of these in the original versions.

Link.


----------



## JCarmel

Need to reconnect to my youth....'Runaway' 'Little Town Flirt' 'Do You Want to Dance?' 'Hey Little Girl'....that's my very,_ very _early youth, please understand?!









And Bobby Vee!...words cannot convey how much I used to want to marry this gentleman?!


----------



## Winterreisender

Balhor said:


> Karl Jenkins Lacrimosa


Bit harsh putting this in the non-classical thread!


----------



## Balhor

A masterpiece of the '80s


----------



## DeepR

Tetsu Inoue - Organic Cloud

Tetsu Inoue - Inland

Some of the greatest ambient music ever made.


----------



## Schubussy

Tetsu Inoue - Chill In Chill Out

Your description intrigued me. 

I like it, but I'm going to wait til I buy new headphones before I listen to more. I got Lustmord's 'The Place Where the Black Stars Hang' too but I'm going to wait for that too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Jim Pepper, The Path.*

I've never heard of this guy, but his saxophone is in the Smithsonian Institution's National Museum of the American Indian, so I'm giving him a listen.

Just as an aside, does it bother anyone else that a perfectly good instrument is stuck behind a glass case just because someone famous or near-famous played it? Personally, I'd rather see a good picture in a museum and let the instrument live through another musician.


----------



## Gilberto

Sara Isaksson & Rebecka Tornqvist - Fire In The Hole ...2 Swedish women singing Steely Dan songs with piano and minimal accompaniment.


----------



## Tristan

There's something not quite right about this song; can't quite put my finger on it:


----------



## Schubussy

That's one of my very favourite albums, it's so eerie and dreamy. Not going to lie, it's also the first album I listened to really stoned, drifting in and out of sleep... felt like I was in space with no sense of time, one of the best experiences listening to music I've ever had.

Talk Talk - Spirit of Eden


----------



## cwarchc

A bit of jazz for today


----------



## DeepR

From Delerium - Spheres


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

For Manx...


----------



## Vaneyes

And for JC...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Blancrocher

You don't have to take my word for it that Iyer's a genius.


----------



## cwarchc

Still in jazz mode


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 25666


The second best pop/rock album of 2013 for me (Steven Wilson being #1).


----------



## Gilberto

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 25663
> 
> 
> Still in jazz mode


I just discovered a Bob Belden project with various artists called Miles Espanol - New Sketches Of Spain and listening right now. I guess it has been out a couple years but I'm late to the party.


----------



## starthrower

Dave Holland's new band and CD, Prism. This is sounding really good on first listen.


----------



## brotagonist

No Spam here, just canned okra.









I decided to take a trip down memory lane.


----------



## SimonNZ

Listening to the contents of the Voyager Golden Record










Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F. First Movement, Munich Bach Orchestra, Karl Richter, conductor. 4:40
Java, court gamelan, "Kinds of Flowers," recorded by Robert Brown. 4:43
Senegal, percussion, recorded by Charles Duvelle. 2:08
Zaire, Pygmy girls' initiation song, recorded by Colin Turnbull. 0:56
Australia, Aborigine songs, "Morning Star" and "Devil Bird," recorded by Sandra LeBrun Holmes. 1:26
Mexico, "El Cascabel," performed by Lorenzo Barcelata and the Mariachi México. 3:14
"Johnny B. Goode," written and performed by Chuck Berry. 2:38
New Guinea, men's house song, recorded by Robert MacLennan. 1:20
Japan, shakuhachi, "Tsuru No Sugomori" ("Crane's Nest,") performed by Goro Yamaguchi. 4:51
Bach, "Gavotte en rondeaux" from the Partita No. 3 in E major for Violin, performed by Arthur Grumiaux. 2:55
Mozart, The Magic Flute, Queen of the Night aria, no. 14. Edda Moser, soprano. Bavarian State Opera, Munich, Wolfgang Sawallisch, conductor. 2:55
Georgian S.S.R., chorus, "Tchakrulo," collected by Radio Moscow. 2:18
Peru, panpipes and drum, collected by Casa de la Cultura, Lima. 0:52
"Melancholy Blues," performed by Louis Armstrong and his Hot Seven. 3:05
Azerbaijan S.S.R., bagpipes, recorded by Radio Moscow. 2:30
Stravinsky, Rite of Spring, Sacrificial Dance, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Igor Stravinsky, conductor. 4:35
Bach, The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, Prelude and Fugue in C, No.1. Glenn Gould, piano. 4:48
Beethoven, Fifth Symphony, First Movement, the Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer, conductor. 7:20
Bulgaria, "Izlel je Delyo Hagdutin," sung by Valya Balkanska. 4:59
Navajo Indians, Night Chant, recorded by Willard Rhodes. 0:57
Holborne, Paueans, Galliards, Almains and Other Short Aeirs, "The Fairie Round," performed by David Munrow and the Early Music Consort of London. 1:17
Solomon Islands, panpipes, collected by the Solomon Islands Broadcasting Service. 1:12
Peru, wedding song, recorded by John Cohen. 0:38
China, ch'in, "Flowing Streams," performed by Kuan P'ing-hu. 7:37
India, raga, "Jaat Kahan Ho," sung by Surshri Kesar Bai Kerkar. 3:30
"Dark Was the Night," written and performed by Blind Willie Johnson. 3:15
Beethoven, String Quartet No. 13 in B flat, Opus 130, Cavatina, performed by Budapest String Quartet. 6:37


----------



## cwarchc

Not his best, but still thought provoking


----------



## brotagonist

I could _almost_ put this in the classical listening thread, but pseudo-quasi crossover is just not truly classical to my ears. Tony Conrad was member of the Dream Syndicate, along with La Monte Young and John Cale (a founding member of the Velvet Underground). Here, he pairs his droning violin with Faust, the legendary Krautrock band. I am only listening to disc 2 today.









I wanted this album so badly, that I actually paid about $30 for it  It is a double, the 30[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary edition. I have only ever gone to that extreme perhaps 3-4 times, for single discs, even. I really do try to keep my average dispatched cost/disc near $10 :lol:


----------



## tdc

I'm listening to the Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness. I forgot how good this album was, I feel like I'm in the '90s again.


----------



## brotagonist

tdc said:


> Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness.


That sounds so uplifting


----------



## brotagonist

Burhan Öçal and the Istanbul Oriental Ensemble perform the music of the Turkish gypsies. Theirs is a fusion of Turkish (Ottoman) Classical Music, a music based on instrumental makam solos, comparable to Western modes, with Turkish gypsy folk, an improvisational style. _Gypsy Rum_ is the first of a series of exquisite albums:









I'm listening to the first tracks as I head off to bed, then will start the day tomorrow with the rest.


----------



## brotagonist

I seem to be on a little non-classical binge.









This is the last of the legendary 'Berlin' albums, the glory era of Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.


----------



## cwarchc

Time for some more jaaaaazzz


----------



## Jobis

Pop music in the east is actually millions of light years ahead of western pop music.


----------



## cwarchc

Something for lovers of "ambient"music
Pete Namlook & Bill Laswell


----------



## DeepR

Dead Can Dance - Within the Realm of a Dying Sun






Cantara is as awesome and exciting as ever.


----------



## DeepR

cwarchc said:


> Something for lovers of "ambient"music
> Pete Namlook & Bill Laswell


From this duo I'd recommend Psychonavigation 2. Great album.


----------



## Crudblud

Van **** Parks - Jump!
Van **** Parks - Clang of the Yankee Reaper
Townes Van Zandt - Townes Van Zandt
Warren Zevon - Warren Zevon
Randy Newman - Sail Away

It's been an American singer/songwriter kind of day for some reason.


----------



## Tristan

I don't know what you'd call this type of music. It's repetitive, but I can't get enough of it:


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Beach Boys - Sunflower. Not quite Pet Sounds. But a very good effort nonetheless.


----------



## Mesa

neoshredder said:


> Listening to Beach Boys - Sunflower. Not quite Pet Sounds. But a very good effort nonetheless.


Had a fling with Sunflower the other day, a bit overrated but some solid work there.

You know what's awesome and relatively unheard? Pacific Ocean Blue by Dennis Wilson.





(Actually a bonus track on the reissue, but so good!)


----------



## SimonNZ

Keith Jarrett's Sun Bear Concerts - sides 1-4 (Kyoto concert)

picked up the 10-lp box of this at the secondhand store today, filling an important gap in my Jarrett collection

someone had sold them a huge collection of early ECMs, now I've got to decide which others I need to grab quickly (including some very tasty-looking Eberhard Webers)

also purchased Ralph Towner's Solstice, which I've been wanting for a while


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vampire Weekend.*

These guys were just in Nashville. They give encouragement to college students that an English major can actually get a job.


----------



## cwarchc

my eldest got me into these


----------



## SimonNZ

Eberhard Weber's The Colours Of Chloe


----------



## brotagonist

For Your Pleasure...









One of the great rock masterpieces, featuring Bryan Ferry and Brian Eno.

"For your pleasure
In our present state
Part false part true
Like anything
We present ourselves

...

Old man
Through every step a change
You watch me walk away
Tara tara...."


----------



## Blancrocher

It's nice to be able to include Takemitsu in here on his birthday, as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

It's *Disco Night at TC*.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Some good picks in the preceding Top 20, but Ring My Bell is a lame #1.

But don't fret, here 'tis. The real #1.


----------



## brotagonist

A Can specialty, their _Ethnological Forgery Series_, polished jewels from mundane genres. This takes reggae to new heights of sophistication, with a very hip and 'non-mundane' message and a good measure of jollity:


----------



## starthrower

Urszula Dudziak



















A couple of late 70s Inner City jazz re-issues.


----------



## Tristan

This song was designed as a parody of crappy new music and it became a huge hit in the process:


----------



## brotagonist

A-oo! That will remind me of just one song: Warren Zevon's _Werewolves of London_


----------



## SimonNZ

The "Standards" Trio - Yesterdays


----------



## starthrower

Three mid 70s British jazz albums.


----------



## Gilberto

SimonNZ said:


> The "Standards" Trio - Yesterdays


The best jazz ensemble for the last 30 years. Not one bad album; far from it. Everything they do is magic.


----------



## Blancrocher

What's that? Monk's birthday?


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 25666
> 
> 
> The second best pop/rock album of 2013 for me (Steven Wilson being #1).


This album (Agnes Obel's second) has been on my play list for dozens of times in recent weeks. It is simply fantastic.


----------



## DeepR

Ahhh. This is where I belong. What an album, what an album. After ten years of regular listening it's still as great as ever. How anyone conceived this is beyond me. Nothing brings me closer to experiencing the vastness, splendor and timelessness of the universe.


----------



## violadude

I've been listening a lot to Alice in Chains lately. They're a new discovery for me  (don't judge me, I grew up almost totally on classical music). I quite like their really dark, gritty sound. 

I've also been trying to get into Animal Collective because the whole experimental electronic angle to their music sounds right up their alley. I've only listened to their first three albums so far. I really liked Spirit They're Gone, Spirit They've Vanished. That was a really fantastic album. I was less thrilled about Dance Manatee but it was alright, definitely not as bad as some people say, although you can hardly hear the vocals at all. And Campfire Songs sounds really interesting so far, I'm quite intrigued by it.


----------



## pwdemars

Some brilliant Bossa Nova from Stan Getz


----------



## cwarchc

......................


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> This album (Agnes Obel's second) has been on my play list for dozens of times in recent weeks. It is simply fantastic.


Checked some of that out last night - I like it a lot.

While doing so I noticed this:






I had no idea that Lynch - one of the brilliant film directors of our time, was also such a talented recording artist.


----------



## pwdemars

Errol Garner: one of my all-time favourite pianists and I don't think there is anyone like him.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Sonata

Rory Gallagher: Calling Card
Darkwater: Calling the Earth to Witness
Within Temptation: various random songs


----------



## GreenMamba

Blonde on Blonde, my favorite Dylan album.


----------



## starthrower

Pat Metheny Group-Still Life (Talking)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The National, Trouble Will Find Me.*

Trying to get current on hipster bands.


----------



## Gilberto

elegance ... Charlie's wife sings a number here; never heard her sing before; excellent


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kaizers Orchestra: Aldri Vodka Violeta


----------



## brotagonist

The sound of Saturn's Rings, as I'm...

"Travelling strange celestial roads,
Strange celestial roads...
to endless Heaven."


----------



## Gilberto

brotagonist said:


> The sound of Saturn's Rings, as I'm...
> 
> "Travelling strange celestial roads,
> Strange celestial roads...
> to endless Heaven."
> 
> View attachment 26544


I didn't realize until a year ago that Sun Ra made a movie back in the 70s. It was up on youtube in sections around a year ago. Struck me as pretty trippy with jazz loung scenes, a lot of bros running around like Superfly and B movie UFO props. This has nothing to do with that recording. I'm just rambling.


----------



## Gilberto

His best album in my estimation. I had this on vinyl when it came out and many nights I would put on side B, turn it up loud and go to bed. The first side is the "vocal" side and it is neither bossa nova nor jazz. The second side is purely orchestral, composed as a nod to Villa-Lobos and orchestrated by Claus Ogerman.


----------



## brotagonist

Gilberto said:


> Struck me as pretty trippy with jazz lounge scenes, a lot of bros running around like Superfly and B movie UFO props.


That certainly sounds like the Sun Ra I know (from recordings only) 

I have a low threshold for weirdness, so I decided to try one of Sun Ra's funkier albums. The title track is a wonderful dance tune and the second is a swinging instrumental number  Allmusic loves the third and final track, but the lyrics sort of ruin it.

It has been decades since I heard the album and I now have it on CD. I hope it will work it's magic on me again.


----------



## rrudolph

Some new-to-me recordings from Brian Eno and Robert Fripp:








(I don't know why I never owned this one before, but now I do)









And a couple old familiar ones to round out the program:








(Omitting the "Healthy Colours" tracks)









By the time I'm finished listening to this batch, I'll be so relaxed I may appear catatonic to those around me. I'm OK with that.


----------



## Tristan

"Die Zuhalterballade" from The Threepenny Opera by Kurt Weill


----------



## Sonata

Dream Theater's new self-titled album. It's great!


----------



## Art Rock

Sonata said:


> Dream Theater's new self-titled album. It's great!


Good to see you enjoy it. Personally, I found it rather disappointing, but tastes differ.


----------



## cwarchc

Just fancied some Weill & Brecht


----------



## ccravens

Early Johnny Hodges & his orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

Jackson Browne
For Everyman album.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I may be behind the times by several decades but I have just discovered Janis Joplin. She certainly has a unique voice. Powerful, expressive and honest - I'm hooked.

Picked up my first album after exploring YouTube - Big Bother & The Holding Company's Cheap Thrills. Up to Turtle Blues and I love this album already.

View attachment 26703


----------



## brotagonist

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have just discovered Janis Joplin.... I'm hooked.


The successor, with her new band, _Kozmic Blues_, and the successor to that, with her next band, _Pearl_, are just as good. _Kozmic Blues_ is my personal favourite of these three essential rock albums. I still haven't replaced them on CD. I don't listen to that old stuff very much, but maybe...?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

brotagonist said:


> The successor, with her new band, _Kozmic Blues_, and the successor to that, with her next band, _Pearl_, are just as good. _Kozmic Blues_ is my personal favourite of these three essential rock albums. I still haven't replaced them on CD. I don't listen to that old stuff very much, but maybe...?


Thanks Brotagonist. Looking on Amazon, the albums aren't too expensive so I will pick up both of those albums together when I make my next order.

Do you have any opinion on the live albums?


----------



## cwarchc

..................

I dont know why it's posted twice?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm listening to Thelonious Monk's album Monk's Dream.


----------



## brotagonist

AClockworkOrange said:


> Do you have any opinion on the live albums?


I am not sold on live albums by any band: too much crowd noise, bad recording environment, typically less than _studio-ideal_ renditions, etc. Nevertheless, Janis had a presence that likely would make some of her live recordings worthwhile: I just don't know which. Start by checking the professional reviews on Allmusic and (with a lump of salt) the fan reviews on Amazon


----------



## AClockworkOrange

brotagonist said:


> I am not sold on live albums by any band: too much crowd noise, bad recording environment, typically less than _studio-ideal_ renditions, etc. Nevertheless, Janis had a presence that likely would make some of her live recordings worthwhile: I just don't know which. Start by checking the professional reviews on Allmusic and (with a lump of salt) the fan reviews on Amazon


Thanks for the input Brotagonist.

I'll need a salt mine for Amazon's reviews, I learned very quickly to be weary there :lol:

I must admit, I love live albums - provided they are well recorded and free of studio overdubs. I would never be without the studio originals but for me, a good live album enhances the listening experience.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Evoken

Fantastic funeral doom metal, one of my favorite metal bands (cue to the username).


----------



## samurai

The Doobie Brothers--* Minute By Minute*


----------



## maestro267

Sonata said:


> Dream Theater's new self-titled album. It's great!


Oh yes! It's fantastic! 

Now playing: The Sum of No Evil by The Flower Kings.


----------



## Gilberto

Lester Bowie's Brass Fantasy


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Lupe Fiasco* - _Strange Fruition_


----------



## korenbloem

Albert Ayler Witches & Devils (vinyl)

now:









Eve Risser, Benjamin Duboc & Edward Perraud - En Corps


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Evoken

Spinning this one right now...


----------



## Guest

Hey Evoken, any chance you're named after the death/doom band/Thergothon song?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Gilberto




----------



## Evoken

arcaneholocaust said:


> Hey Evoken, any chance you're named after the death/doom band/Thergothon song?


Hey, yep after the doom band 
One of my favorite metal bands.


----------



## Guest

I've heard far too much metal to call them one of my all-time favorites, but looking at their catalogue, they're certainly one of the most consistent bands out there.


----------



## Evoken

arcaneholocaust said:


> I've heard far too much metal to call them one of my all-time favorites, but looking at their catalogue, they're certainly one of the most consistent bands out there.


Yeah they are very consistent, same way as Esoteric who also play a similar style of doom.


----------



## Guest

Esoteric <3

good tastes so far


----------



## brotagonist

After 2 hours of Bernd Alois Zimmermann's magnificent opera _Die Soldaten_, I felt like revisiting an old favourite from 1981, Cabaret Voltaire's _Red Mecca_. It still sounds fresh today.


----------



## Evoken

Excellent Old School Death Metal


----------



## Guest

My god...the best death metal record since at least '98...you're one of the good people, I see.

NP: Nobuo Uematsu - Final Fantasy VII: Piano Collections


----------



## Evoken

arcaneholocaust said:


> My god...the best death metal record since at least '98...you're one of the good people, I see.
> 
> NP: Nobuo Uematsu - Final Fantasy VII: Piano Collections


So are you I see . Yeah that album is amazing. Which 98 death metal album do you have in mind?

RE: Uematsu, awesome composer my personal favorite of his is the Final Fantasy VI Soundtrack. The music of the final bosses + the ending is fantastic.


----------



## Guest

Maybe The Chasm's _Deathcult For Eternity: The Triumph_ or Incantation's _Diabolical Conquest_, but I might actually enjoy Dead Congregation more than even those. I can't say much really tops it since '93 or '94, actually.


----------



## Evoken

Top quality stuff both. As far as Incantation goes, I think Diabolical Conquest is even better than Mortal Throne of Nazarene and overall find these and Onward to Golgotha better than anything Immolation have ever released (which I bring up do to them being compared so often). The Chasm are quite consistent with their output, they remind me a bit of Bolt Thrower's consistency, even tho I think that while good, none of Bolt's albums really reach the height of those two albums you mentioned.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Been listening to a lot of Kaizers Orchestra, mainly songs from the albums _Ompa til do dør_ and _Violeta Violeta vol. III._

"Resistansen" is great.


----------



## Celloissimo

Pimp Daddy Welfare, the greatest rapper of all time. Going on a marathon with masterpieces like "Waffle Whorehouse", "Beat the Bitch that Talks too Much", and "Elmo Pimps Hoes"


----------



## Schubussy

arcaneholocaust said:


> Maybe The Chasm's _Deathcult For Eternity: The Triumph_ or Incantation's _Diabolical Conquest_, but I might actually enjoy Dead Congregation more than even those. I can't say much really tops it since '93 or '94, actually.


No 'My Arms, Your Hearse'?

More into doom/black metals myself anyway.

Pelt - Ayahuasca












mmmmmmmmmm drone music


----------



## Guest

I like MAYH but it's definitely not death metal.


----------



## Schubussy

It's more 'prog' than 'death'. I'd still argue it falls into death metal though but I can see why you wouldn't. But who cares, good music is good music.


----------



## Guest

^ Good one! One of the first metal bands I ever got into. And it was that album that did it.

And I've debated the "death metalness" of Opeth with people for years now...most people assume that dissonance, growls, aggression, etc. adds up to death metal...I just don't hear much death metal in the music aside from a few parts here and there. The intervals, chords, etc. used aren't really similar to any death metal bands. I used to play a lot of their music on guitar, and the riffs I ended up playing were rarely death metal riffs.


----------



## GreenMamba

Continuing my current Dylan kick with Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## Evoken

.


----------



## samurai

The Doobie Brothers--* Taking It To The Streets*


----------



## Guest

Then: 







Now:


----------



## Evoken

Currently on this...


----------



## starthrower

Brian Auger Live At The Baked Potato


----------



## Evoken

Currently on this...


----------



## maestro267

*Steven Wilson:* The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories)


----------



## cwarchc

From a fabulous box set of Mingus


----------



## Evoken

Currently on this...


----------



## Guest

Evoken, u gots a last.fm? Most metalheads seem to...


----------



## Schubussy

I do but I don't use it anymore. I've left the scrobbler installed so I can jump straight to the artist page in a few clicks when I'm listening to something but I set it to not scrobble, though for some reason it still randomly decides to scrobble some stuff, so my charts aren't too accurate.

http://www.last.fm/user/Bowagahija

And yes, I'm ashamed at the lack of metal in my charts. Bathory only 155th? I should commit seppuku.


----------



## Evoken

arcaneholocaust said:


> Evoken, u gots a last.fm? Most metalheads seem to...


Yeah: http://www.last.fm/user/IevokenI

How about you?


----------



## Guest

Current last.fm is arcaneholocaust...you look strangely familiar sir...i feel like i may have run into you when my last.fm was jcpcc14 or something...or did you post on the opeth forum or ultimate metal forum or something?


----------



## Guest

As for you, Schubussy, your charts imply that you are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Evoken

arcaneholocaust said:


> Current last.fm is arcaneholocaust...you look strangely familiar sir...i feel like i may have run into you when my last.fm was jcpcc14 or something...or did you post on the opeth forum or ultimate metal forum or something?


Ah, yes I actually post in the Ultimate Metal forum and used to post in the Opeth subforum there too and also on the other Opeth forum that came out after that one was closed (forget the name and site now).

I go by mooDoom in UM. I _think_ I have come across your posts in UM too...


----------



## Guest

Uh oh. I'm Lateralus14 on UM. Don't judge me, lol. My suppressed elitest tendencies tend to surface with that crowd...


----------



## Evoken

So that's you! Hehe, nice to see you around here  No worries. I've very much gotten used to the whole attitude that goes on with "that crowd", can easily get under your skin if you let it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## MaxB




----------



## dikshithdt

Dream Theater's new genius track "Illumination Theory" , worth listening every second of the song .


----------



## Evoken

Currently on...


----------



## science

Taxi driver's radio played Rupert Holmes "Him." Blast from the past.


----------



## Schubussy

Evoken said:


> Ah, yes I actually post in the Ultimate Metal forum and used to post in the Opeth subforum there too and also on the other Opeth forum that came out after that one was closed (forget the name and site now).
> 
> I go by mooDoom in UM. I _think_ I have come across your posts in UM too...


I used to post on UM too, a long long time ago though and I can't remember what name I used.


----------



## Mesa

Does make me want a reverb pedal and a new haircut.


----------



## Schubussy

The soundtrack to today's lazy afternoon doze.

Love - Forever Changes








One of the best albums of the 60's, but I've barely listened to it for years now.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Sax at 3:17, Manx.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

"This is not just hippie fun. Behind it is Black Power. Behind it is Communism."


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Siamese Dream from the Smashing Pumpkins. One of my favorite Alternative Rock albums.


----------



## Evoken

Currently on...


----------



## cwarchc

................................


----------



## Vaneyes

Only the country has changed, and changed, and changed, and changed....


----------



## cwarchc

Some good choices Vaneyes, had to watch all the IOW festival


----------



## Evoken

Currently on this...


----------



## Schubussy

Evoken said:


> Currently on this...
> View attachment 27034


Possibly my favourite doom album (until I put on Epicus Doomicus Metallicus or Come My Fanatics..., then my mind might change)

Have you heard Scald? They're not as well known but one of my favourite doom bands.


----------



## Evoken

Schubussy said:


> Possibly my favourite doom album (until I put on Epicus Doomicus Metallicus or Come My Fanatics..., then my mind might change)
> 
> Have you heard Scald? They're not as well known but one of my favourite doom bands.


Yeah it is a very nice album  I have yet to hear Scald, will definitely check them out, thanks!


----------



## Guest

Listen to Scald asap. Surely a top 10 of trad doom, at the least.


----------



## Evoken

^ Yeah will check them out 

Currently on this...


----------



## Sonata

Miss Saigon and Phantom of the Opera: my two favorite musicals


----------



## Blancrocher

Vijay Iyer and co playing on Tirtha and Accelerando.


----------



## neoshredder

Reliving my teen years (though painful at the time) as this was the big album of its time. Amazing how time heals pain and even good memories come out of it.


----------



## Wandering

Roky Erickson's Burn the Flames, extra heavy on Classical Music imagery.


----------



## samurai

This ineffably beautiful piece by E.S.T. and Pat Metheny; usually I don't like guitars--electric or otherwise--with my jazz, but I most definitely have to make an exception in this case: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc2mEtmxwDw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 27118


Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream

View attachment 27119


Steve Morse - High Tension Wires

I saw Joe Satriani with Steve Morse about a month ago. I hadn't really listened to either in the last couple years (although I did listen to Satch's new album when it came out not long ago) so I've been digging out some oldies. They were both pretty impressive live.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I had the good fortune of seeing Steve Morse twice in tiny clubs for 5 bucks. Also Mike Keneally, a phenomenally talented artist who is touring with Satriani.

I haven't listened to High Tension Wires in years, but I've always liked Highland Wedding, and Modoc.


----------



## Simon Moon

The Aristocrats - Boing:We'll Do it Live









World class chops and great tunes played live by these 3 masters. Burning fusion!

Marco Minnenamm - drums
Brain Bellar - bass
Guthrie Govan - guitar


----------



## Simon Moon

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I had the good fortune of seeing Steve Morse twice in tiny clubs for 5 bucks. Also Mike Keneally, a phenomenally talented artist who is touring with Satriani.
> 
> I haven't listened to High Tension Wires in years, but I've always liked Highland Wedding, and Modoc.


I've seen the Steve Morse band open for The Dixie Dregs on several occasions.

I've also seen Kenneally play many times at a local jazz club (The Baked Potato) on many occasions. Talk about one of the most underrated, unknown musicians around. The guy is a monster!


----------



## realdealblues

Yeah it was cool seeing Mike Keneally as well...and Marco Minnemann for that matter. His drum solo was killer as always.


----------



## maestro267

Decided to jump to the rock ship for this evening's listening.

*Storm Corrosion*: Storm Corrosion
*Toy Matinee:* Toy Matinee


----------



## Evoken

Currently on this...








Really love Warpaint


----------



## starthrower

Simon Moon said:


> I've seen the Steve Morse band open for The Dixie Dregs on several occasions.
> 
> I've also seen Kenneally play many times at a local jazz club (The Baked Potato) on many occasions. Talk about one of the most underrated, unknown musicians around. The guy is a monster!


True! Keneally is an incredibly gifted and intelligent musician and composer. Zappa really knew how to scout out talent. I have Mike's CD/DVDs of his Baked Potato performances. I met him back in June 2012 at NearFest in Bethlehem, PA.


----------



## Evoken

Metallica should have called it quits after this concert.


----------



## Pantheon

I'm alternating between Jethro Tull's Aqualung and Moody Blues' Days of Future Passed. Interesting mixture I must say.


----------



## RonP

The Essential Iron Maiden.


----------



## Vesteralen

Probably the most inexplicable passion in music I have - I love Greek music.


----------



## maestro57

Imagine Dragons - Demons


----------



## Tristan

^In that case...


----------



## nannerl

Listening to Cher LLoyd... gotta give that girl some props ! Amazing talent.... hope it doesn't get squashed out by the industry


----------



## Evoken

Currently on...


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Candlebox.


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*Trane's Blues and Coltrane Plays The Blues 
*EST--* Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## Schubussy

Tom Waits - Closing Time


----------



## brotagonist

Selon Le Monde: _Le musicien américain Lou Reed est mort_. RIP









_Here comes the ocean
And the waves down by the sea
Here comes the ocean
And the waves where have they been

But here come the waves
Down by the sea
Washing the eyes of the men
Who have died

Down by the sea

Here come the waves..._


----------



## cwarchc

Some Taiko


----------



## Aramis

0:50 onwards - most awesome movie theme ever. Been haunting me for couple of days now.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lou Reed and John Cale - Songs For Drella


----------



## GreenMamba

Marvin Gaye, What's Going On


----------



## Vesteralen

An APP album I never tire of. Some great songs, and it starts out with a very perspicacious (for the mid-80s) send up of one of the greatest curses of Western culture of the past 30 years - Talk Radio - in "Let's Talk About Me". Gotta love it.

(Just remembered....it was also very perceptive in isolating one of the other greatest threats of the last 30 years - Identity Theft - in "Somebody Out There".)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Very Best of the Velvet Underground.*


----------



## Mesa

On browsing my last.fm library looking for gold nuggets, i was sorting by album and investigated the most played record, Sgt. Pepper. I have discovered the absurd weighting towards John, although i was sure i always swang slightly more towards Paul in all matters of the Beatles.

Track Duration Plays ↓
Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds 3:04 23
A Day in the Life 5:03 23
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (reprise) 1:25 20
Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! 2:38 19
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band 2:01 18
With a Little Help from My Friends 2:44 17
Good Morning Good Morning 2:41 16
Fixing a Hole 2:35 16
Lovely Rita 2:42 16
She's Leaving Home 3:34 15
Getting Better 2:47 14
Within You Without You 5:04 13
When I'm Sixty-Four 2:38 13

Thank you, Last.fm induced paranoia!






Time for my third copy of Pepper soon, have the original CD and 09 remaster, but heard the original mono cd the other day and was mightily impressed.

Lucy sounds so much fuller and dreamier.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gary Burton Quintet - Dreams So Real: Music Of Carla Bley


----------



## BlackDahlia

*"Summertime Saddness" - Lana Del Rey*
_...nothing scares me anymore._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Complete Bix and Tram.*

These two were so melodic in their improvising. I've always been impressed with Frankie Trumbauer. Instead of a tenor, he played a C Melody saxophone, which gave him a mellow sound which influenced Lester Young.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Just got this on iTunes - Freddie King - King of the Blues. The CD seems to be hard to find sadly. Fantastic compilation of material from a criminally under-rated Bluesman. I'd take Freddie is the real King of the blues for me.

View attachment 27477


----------



## Art Rock

Manxfeeder said:


> *The Very Best of the Velvet Underground.*
> 
> View attachment 27407


Listening to The Velvet Underground and Nico (the banana cover album).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Jack White - Blunderbuss* / Third Man Records

A present received from my daughter today, seeing how I liked the White Stripes so much
*
The Velvet Underground - Loaded* / Atlantic Records
*The Velvet Underground and Nico* / Verve Records

This is not an original choice for tonight but there you go...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc

a certain soft spot for Kraftwerk, they got me into electronic music when they needed 3 40 tonne trucks to move their gear


----------



## SimonNZ

Lining up some JJ Cale for mid-day listening at work:
























Okie, Really and Troubadour


----------



## Mesa

One of the finest marriages of rock and electronic.

+
Velvet Underground and Nico, Transformer


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Arcade Fire - Funeral


----------



## samurai

Jackie McLean--* Let Freedom Ring*


----------



## Wandering

A thread made me go here, not my fault, it made me, its that darn good, the music I mean!


----------



## Vesteralen

Visiting some old friends this afternoon................


----------



## cwarchc

Yusef Lateef Eastern Sounds


----------



## samurai

Clovis said:


> A thread made me go here, not my fault, it made me, its that darn good, the music I mean!


As long as you're still *above ground *when you go!


----------



## samurai

Procol Harum--* Broken Barricades*


----------



## Guest

Random Mazzy Star songs


----------



## Schubussy

Opeth - Damnation


----------



## Oreb

On a major Grateful Dead kick, for the first time in years.

Listening to this gem as I type.


----------



## Evoken

Have listened to their albums many times but since I am in the mood, I am experiencing the entire Esoteric discography again at the moment, currently on:









Masterful. Esoteric really can do no wrong in my eyes. Even their initial 'Emotions' demo is great, tho the band is not pleased with how it turned out and has refused to re-release it because of that.


----------



## cwarchc

I'm really enjoying Yusef Lateef at the moment


----------



## Gilberto

Frank Sinatra - Sings For Only The Lonely
Frank Sinatra - Ring-A-Ding-Ding


----------



## ShropshireMoose

"Hello Ladies and Gentlemen, this is Roy Fox Speaking" Roy Fox and His Band at the Monseigneur Restaurant, Piccadilly. Decca Ace of Clubs ACL 1172 recordings 1931-32.
I grew up with this LP and I still love and adore it. With vocals by Al Bowlly, Nat Gonella et al, Lew Stone on piano, Tiny Winters on bass, and so on, who could fail so to do????


----------



## samurai

Eagles: 







*The Very Best Of 

*This is a truly smokin' 2 CD compilation of a wonderful group.
*


*


----------



## Gilberto

ShropshireMoose said:


> "Hello Ladies and Gentlemen, this is Roy Fox Speaking" Roy Fox and His Band at the Monseigneur Restaurant, Piccadilly. Decca Ace of Clubs ACL 1172 recordings 1931-32.
> I grew up with this LP and I still love and adore it. With vocals by Al Bowlly, Nat Gonella et al, Lew Stone on piano, Tiny Winters on bass, and so on, who could fail so to do????


Thanks. I love this kind of stuff; listening on spotify now. And I'll be checking out my favorite for this kind of stuff tomorrow... archive.org here I come!


----------



## starthrower

Nigerian High Life


----------



## Sonata

Edensong: The Fruit Fallen
Pain of Salvation, Cohhed & Cambria, Dream Theater, Queensryche, System of a Down, Serj Tankian and Tori Amos are in very heavy rotation right now too. Also Miss Saigon, and New Age style solo piano. 

I'm afraid my classical music listening this last month has been virtually nil, just not appealing to me lately. I'll come back 'round soon enough though


----------



## Blancrocher

Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder


----------



## samurai

Eagles-- *The Very Best Of {Disc # 2}*


----------



## BlackDahlia

*"Only An Ocean Away" - Sarah Brightman*
There's an ocean between us, you know where to find me.
Just reach out and touch me, I feel you in my own heart.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Chris Potter - The Sirens

Chris Potter - saxophones, bass clarinet
Craig Taborn - piano
David Virelles - prepared piano, celeste, harmonium
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Eric Harland - drums

Producer - Manfred Eicher / ECM

A new disc for me, but I'm a complete sucker for this sort of ECM modern jazz and it already seems sort of familiar.


----------



## EricABQ

Selected tracks from Ray LaMontagne's first two albums.


----------



## cwarchc

Followed by this


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I Let a Song Go Out of My Heart: Duke Ellington and His Famous Orchestra. 1938

A superb LP of Ellington's Columbia recordings 1937-39. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Oreb

Yesterday's listening:









and


----------



## SimonNZ

Oreb said:


> Yesterday's listening:
> 
> View attachment 27914


Love that record - and just a few days ago discovered that someone on youtube has put up an albums worth of outtakes and demos from it:


----------



## brotagonist

My first non-classical purchase in many months:









David Lynch & John Neff - Blue Bob

This is my favourite David Lynch album: it sums up everything he has done. The songs have an instinctual edge that was lost on his later albums.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Soundgarden.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Tales was the first pre-sales UK Gold disc for anyone BUT divided fans and confused many including me.

I shall have to play it again as it is my least played LP other than 'Ma Jesus y su accordeon'


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Wish you were here (the Immersion version)


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Wish you were here ...

actually ... and wish I was somewhere else ;-)


----------



## cwarchc

2nd cd of this superb set


----------



## Jos

CocoRosie, live at Montreux.
Streaming through iPod because me turntable developed some humming noise. Great stuff, one of the girls has an operavoice, i believe she was actually trained as a classical singer. Worked with Anthony & Johnsons.
Highly recommended, somewhat disturbing lyrics sometimes, wonderful music.

Cheers,

Jos


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I preferred the original drummer for Group #2



Oreb said:


> Yesterday's listening:
> 
> View attachment 27914
> 
> 
> and
> 
> View attachment 27919


----------



## Evoken

Been on an Esoteric marathon lately...






Disconsolate has to be one of my favorites from them, truly amazing.


----------



## samurai

Doobie Brothers--*Takin' It To The Streets*


----------



## Oreb

Not quite sure where the 'progressive' in the title comes from, but who cares? When you feel like listening to some filthy, sweaty blues, like I did today …


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Slider by T. Rex - the last of the great quartet of albums released between 1970 and 1972. 1973's Tanx is nearly there but the coke and egotism were beginning to have an evaporating affect on Marc Bolan's creativity.


----------



## Art Rock

An MP3 USB stick I compiled earlier this year. Just now a 20 minutes re-mix of Two Tribes (FGTH), now Follow you follow me (Genesis), one of their best songs after the golden days of Gabriel and/or Hackett.


----------



## Winterreisender

Having an all day Björk marathon. Just enjoying her "Biophilia" album at the minute.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Black Bottom Stomp/The Chant/Grandpa's Spells/Original Jelly-Roll Blues/Doctor Jazz
Jelly Roll Morton's Red Hot Peppers.

Known all these since childhood. I love 'em. I remember hearing Alistair Cooke call "Black Bottom Stomp" one of the finest examples of jazz ensemble playing ever recorded, I entirely agree- and when this current set has played through then I shall play it again so much do I enjoy it!


----------



## Vaneyes

George Formby, anyone?


----------



## Oreb

I was at one of these gigs (at least) - a GREAT band


----------



## samurai

Donald Byrd--*
Fuego 
*Thelonious Monk*--Monk Big Band and Quartet in Concert {Disc # 1}

*Thelonious Monk--*The Thelonious Monk Orchestra at Town Hall*


----------



## shangoyal

Yo La Tengo and The Doors


----------



## brotagonist

Einstürzende Neubauten : _Fünf auf der nach Oben offenen Richterskala_









I can't believe that I can understand lyrics that I had never understood, that I am hearing flexing metal sheets and other sounds that I had never heard before. This has been a longtime favourite.


----------



## samurai

shangoyal said:


> Yo La Tengo and The Doors


Which Doors album?


----------



## Guest

New Jimi Hendrix:


----------



## shangoyal

The first one, their best by far, and one of the best of all time...



samurai said:


> Which Doors album?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SimonNZ

Chris Rea's 2005 Blue Guitrars album - disc two

found the full eleven (!!) cd set last week being sold insanely for the price of a single disc

is this biggest single album (ie non-compilation, non-boxset roundup) anyone has released? so far the quality has been nothing but top-notch


----------



## Schubussy

Not sure why I'm listening to this and not the real thing but it's a nice tribute


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schubussy said:


> Not sure why I'm listening to this and not the real thing but it's a nice tribute


I'm listening also.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gary Burton and Ralph Towner - Matchbook


----------



## Art Rock

One of my all-time top 5 rock albums: Porcupine Tree's _Fear of a blank planet_.


----------



## Guest

Boards Of Canada - _Music Has The Right To Children_

And to think I once thought they were Boreds Of Canada!


----------



## Tristan

A huge guilty pleasure song. I absolutely love this song, but I'm kind of embarrassed to admit I like it. The singer is Miley Cyrus' brother after all:






It's just so darn catchy and it reminds me of a lot of fun times in my life


----------



## ALEXANDREG

Dream Theater and things around it


----------



## Flamme

This song is wickedly good cant stop repeating...Doom sound, slow but enormously powerful, contains drops of pure black magick...


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Schubussy

Flamme said:


> This song is wickedly good cant stop repeating...Doom sound, slow but enormously powerful, contains drops of pure black magick...


Cathedral have a really nice version of 'Solitude' on that album too.





mmmmm psychedelic folk


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Schubussy

Well that was scary...


----------



## BartokBela

Frank Zappa - Willie The Pimp


----------



## Mesa

Leonard Cohen - Various Positions






Approaching Doolittle as my favourite album of the 80's. Some dodgy synth programming is overwhelmed by the grandiose, unstoppable force of his songwriting.


----------



## tdc

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Wam Bam Thank You M'am!

Back from Suffragette City.


----------



## GreenMamba

The Jimmy Giuffre 3


----------



## Schubussy

Current 93 - All the Pretty Little Horses


----------



## jim prideaux

After a gap of 35 years I again saw Television in concert last night.......and what a major 'blast' it was......


----------



## SixFootScowl

And that is brother Edgar Winter on the Saxaphone.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Schubussy said:


> Cathedral have a really nice version of 'Solitude' on that album too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm psychedelic folk


Its funny in original ''Black sabbath'' song was meant as a joke about ''seances'' or devil worshipping but T0N made out of it and more darker and heavier version, especially with haunting ''Ave Satanas''...One of the rare song that stays with me after the listening i cant believe i haven't done that for years i catch myself singing verses in my head or when working something...lol


----------



## Jos

CocoRosie Live.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Mesa

The miming to the solo is hilarious.


----------



## Flamme

The ''worlds end'' reminded me...




Why there is no more smarter positive music in todays mainstream...


----------



## starthrower

Fela Kuti-Zombie
Fela Kuti/Ginger Baker-Live
David Byrne/Brian Eno-My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts


----------



## Copperears

Paul vanDyk, VONYC Sessions 2012. Mix from his year-long podcast. Absolutely phenomenal, as always. A showcase of what you can do with electronic instruments and a profoundly good feel for orchestration and sound mixing and recording.

2013 Sessions on the way.


----------



## Tristan

かわいい音楽です。





^_^

And yes, I'll probably have to hand in my "man card" for listening to this... >.<


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan Live At The Newport Folk Festival 1963-1965


----------



## Mesa




----------



## PeterJB




----------



## EricABQ

So I was driving home today and all the radio stations were on commercial except the rock station, and they were playing Kiss's Lick It Up, so I was forced to listen to the entire song.

Now, I try to avoid over-statement or hyperbole, but I have to say.......Lick It Up is the worst song in the history of recorded music.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

One Hour Tonight- Kenny Davern Quartet
Kenny Davern (Clarinet)/Howard Alden (guitar)/Phil Flanigan (bass)/Giampaolo Biagi (drums)

A superb album by one of my favourite clarinettists. Davern's tone is like liquid gold. The exchanges between the four of them on "Pee-Wee's Blues" are beautiful. But there's not a dud on the whole album.


----------



## Flamme

Schubussy said:


> *Well that was scary...*


Death In June is a great band, may be called a cult one...They are politically not nazis but sort of national anarchists...But they sing a lot about victims of reich and that were german soldiers too...


----------



## Schubussy

I didn't realise it was them! I only have 'But, What Ends When The Symbols Shatter', it's a good album I should listen to more. I've been listening to loads of Current 93 lately.


----------



## shangoyal

Greatful Dead... oops, Grateful Dead


----------



## SixFootScowl

shangoyal said:


> Greatful Dead... oops, Grateful Dead


I didn't realize there was a difference. Kind of like Beatles vs Beetles.


----------



## shangoyal

TallPaul said:


> I didn't realize there was a difference. Kind of like Beatles vs Beetles.


Exactly! Awesome music, any name you use.


----------



## Manxfeeder

TallPaul said:


> I didn't realize there was a difference. Kind of like Beatles vs Beetles.


When I was a kid and Beatlemania was raging, my friend called me all excited and invited me to hear his new Beatles album. When we heard it, we were stunned; it was filled with terrible, weird songs like "Do the Beetle, yeah." Then we looked at the cover. The group was the _Beetles_. I still remember the awful feeling my friend had realizing he had just wasted a month's allowance.

Maybe that was the typo that turned me into an English grammar freak.


----------



## Winterreisender

Dream Theater - Images & Words

I don't usually listen to metal but this is a masterpiece by any standards


----------



## Sudonim

SimonNZ said:


> is this biggest single album (ie non-compilation, non-boxset roundup) anyone has released? so far the quality has been nothing but top-notch


Well, Cecil Taylor's _Berlin '88_, in its original format, was an 11-CD set also. It too was a non-compilation, a set of performances (mostly duos) with Taylor and a host of European improvisers such as Derek Bailey, Evan Parker, Tony Oxley, Han Bennink, etc.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sorry, Devil made me do it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

This may be the greatest three minutes in rock 'n roll. Remember it!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Tristan

Some acquired taste music


----------



## SimonNZ

Sudonim said:


> Well, Cecil Taylor's _Berlin '88_, in its original format, was an 11-CD set also. It too was a non-compilation, a set of performances (mostly duos) with Taylor and a host of European improvisers such as Derek Bailey, Evan Parker, Tony Oxley, Han Bennink, etc.


Oh, my! Eleven cds of Cecil Taylor!

Actually its been years since I've played an album of his, so I'm going to give this one a listen:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> This may be the greatest three minutes in rock 'n roll. Remember it!


But it might also be the scariest three minutes...I'd forgotten Jagger's wacky moves!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani

Flamme said:


>


Ahh... Metallica, Master of puppets is definitely on of the metal albums ever made.


----------



## jani

I find myself listening to these songs at least two times in a day.





´




I even after a year of listening "On the backs of angels" on a daily basis i think its the best Dream Theater song.
The intro is one of the best intros in metal music ever.

It has great punchy heavy riffs, great melody, great chorus, great bridge section, also the whole song has very epic feel to it.
Also at the end of the song you really get the feeling of that something is finished but there is still more coming ( It's the first track of the album.).


----------



## Skilmarilion

James Blunt - _Goodbye my Lover_


----------



## Mesa

_Superb _rendition of the Hall and Oates classic, featuring the best talkboxer in the world, P-Thugg of Chromeo.


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> But it might also be the scariest three minutes...I'd forgotten Jagger's wacky moves!


The one exaggerated slo-mo move was genius.

Scary? You've been sheltered. Gimme Shelter is still available.


----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## Vaneyes

W, after two decades of occasional "confrontation", I'm still trying to understand this artist and her creativity. Due to this unsuccessful journey, so far, I suspect too much is rooted in Iceland, a country I'll probably never visit. Thoughts?

2013 Interview






2013 Paris concert


----------



## Andolink

Grateful Dead--Live at Shrine Auditorium, Aug. 23-24 1968:


----------



## GreenMamba

Eric Dolphy, Out to Lunch


----------



## Flamme




----------



## samurai

The Eagles--Very Best Of (Disc 2).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

This is Jelly Roll Morton's Red Hot Peppers playing "Black Bottom Stomp", recorded: 15th September, 1926, it still, 87 years on, sizzles with a life and vibrancy that make me want to shout for joy. Who could disagree with the late Alistair Cooke, who once stated on a broadcast that it was possibly the finest jazz record of it's type ever made. Yay!


----------



## Blancrocher

Miles Davis - Bitches Brew. Could use a brew right about now, by the way--t.g.i.f.

*p.s.* For the record, it was a perfectly fine week--I just like Fridays! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Havin' one for 'ya, Blanc!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bob Dylan:


----------



## Guest

*Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark - Stanlow

*




OMD seemed to take themselves very seriously - very earnest - but I still like them now, as I did in 1980. I think this is the best track off the album (_Organisation_) and amongst their best overall - though never released as a single.


----------



## Gilberto

Mindful by Sunna Gunnlaugs ...some Icelandic jazz, in the vein of Jarrett's 70's European Quartet (to my ears anyhow)


----------



## Copperears

Annie Up, by the Pistol Annies -- some great, clever country, done right.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

This song always gets me up


----------



## Gilberto

Better Days by The Heptones ...includes covers of Suspicious Minds & Crystal Blue Persuasion


----------



## Flamme

Excellent song


----------



## SimonNZ

Charlie Parker With Strings


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Sidney Bechet- Refreshing Tracks.
Bechet (sop) with Martial Solal (piano)/Lloyd Thompson (bass)/Al Levitt (drums) Paris 1957

Bechet and co. playing standards (I Only Have Eyes For You/The Man I Love/Exactly Like You/These Foolish Things/Once in a While/Jeepers Creepers/I Never Knew), absolutely superb.


----------



## science

No matter how mediocre this is, I love it unapologetically.


----------



## shangoyal

The Kinks and My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Skilmarilion

James Blunt - _1973_


----------



## cwarchc

on "old" vinyl


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Satch plays Fats. The wonderful Louis Armstrong's tribute to the equally wonderful Fats Waller.

Just to send me to bed happy! I love this album, Louis on great form, and it's always a pleasure to hear him in company with Barney Bigard, Trummy Young and Billy Kyle.


----------



## science

Not a favorite, actually, but something I should get to know better.


----------



## Shropshirelad

Hello Mr Moose like it!!


----------



## samurai

science said:


> Not a favorite, actually, but something I should get to know better.


Hi, Science. Along with this seminal work, I would highly recommend an album by Brubeck called *"Time In" *


----------



## samurai

@ Science, I'm so sorry, I also meant to add another Brubeck keeper called *"Time Further Out".* Both of these works are available--in their entirety--on *Spotify.*


----------



## dgee

Where's the soul TC? We got jazz, prog, classic rock, indie, but next to nothing from the only musically literate genre that touches the places "classical" music can't reach? ;-)

I'll start you off with a dynamite James Brown produced Bacharach cover - but will keep coming back to redress the balance with nuggets from my collection of classics and rarities:


----------



## shangoyal

What a gorgeous album... thank heavens for Bob Dylan.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

My dad was born today in 1921, his favourite music was that of the British dance bands, and his favourite band, Harry Roy. Here's a recording they made in Nottingham on the 16th January, 1941. "New Tiger Rag". It's a terrific arrangement by Stanley Black, who is also the pianist on this record, Joe Crossman takes the clarinet solo, George Firestone is the drummer who really builds it at the end. I've still got all dad's 78s of all this stuff and I love it, unconditionally!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Listening to this lovely LP which was a Christmas present in 1972! I was eight then, and I still love the music on it, more to the point, it's still in immaculate condition. The bands are: Carroll Gibbons/Jack Hylton/Jack Payne/Roy Fox/Harry Roy/Charlie Kunz/Lew Stone/Ambrose/Maurice Winnick/Henry Hall. This, by and large is what I was brought up on, along with the more popular classics. It was a great surprise to me, when we eventually got round to discussing music at school to find out that people I regarded as well known names weren't known to anyone but me, and that what everyone else was listening to was a. unknown and b. anathema to me!
Thinking about it, my signature should have been: "Always out of step." !!


----------



## Flamme

Awesome powerful songs, sticks with you so addictive both rhytm and words


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach - Vortex Immersion concert 

So good. Some utterly amazing moments in there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Miles Davis, Kind of Blue.*

I've always enjoyed Cannonball Adderley and liked Coltrane, but I finally get what Miles was doing.


----------



## Vaneyes

FWIW, I agree with The Moose of Shropshire re Time Out. LP or CD, itsa marvel. :tiphat:


----------



## science

Manxfeeder said:


> *Miles Davis, Kind of Blue.*
> 
> I've always enjoyed Cannonball Adderley and liked Coltrane, but I finally get what Miles was doing.
> 
> View attachment 29275


That was the first jazz album that awed me. I heard it was a big deal so I bought it and listened to it a few times, but I didn't get what the big deal was. Then I read about it - fortunately I had enough knowledge of theory to understand it - and listened to it again, and I could hear it, and I was immediately dumbfounded. I've probably never felt so close to musical "genius" as that first time that I listened to _Kind of Blue_ with comprehension.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Rough Guide To Cape Verde

Another perrenial favorite here at work. After a hundred plays it still sounds fresh. Such a shame that apart from Cesaria Evora the albums by these artists are so poorly distributed and/or so hard to find.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

science said:


> That was the first jazz album that awed me. I heard it was a big deal so I bought it and listened to it a few times, but I didn't get what the big deal was. Then I read about it - fortunately I had enough knowledge of theory to understand it - and listened to it again, and I could hear it, and I was immediately dumbfounded. I've probably never felt so close to musical "genius" as that first time that I listened to _Kind of Blue_ with comprehension.


I know what you mean Science. I owned several Miles albums and would listen to them occasionally. When I went through 4 1/2 months of severe acute depression. several years ago, I was not working, and one day I put on Kind of Blue and Miles just"clicked" for me, and not just that album. I listened and re-listened to him and it helped make the nightmare of depression more manageable.

Kevin


----------



## Gilberto

Madeleine Peyroux - The Blue Room
Ray Charles - Genius Loves Company
Van Morrison - Inarticulate Speech Of The Heart


----------



## Gilberto

The Durutti Column - A Paean To Wilson


----------



## Tristan

I don't usually like country music, but I like this song:






My girlfriend would play it sometimes (she's from Oklahoma ) and I came to like it.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

How about a little Spike Jones? What thinkest you of this, eh?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Some codgers can still sing.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My all time favorite guitarist:
embedding disabled, so you have to click here to watch it


----------



## Tristan

One type of music I like that I always forget to mention is late 50s/early 60s bubblegum pop and falsetto rock 'n' roll:


----------



## Flamme

Although gay very funny and positive song


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 29424


After watching an amazing documentary about this US artist who had no success whatsoever at home, and became a legend in South Africa.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Blake

Arcana - _As Bright As A Thousand Suns._ Some Neo-Classical Darkwave. Beautiful.


----------



## Schubussy

I used to listen to Arcana years ago. I should probably start again.

Tom Waits - Closing Time


----------



## Flamme

This song is totally crazy in a good way and with a positive vibe


----------



## Flamme

I cant believe how the audience is passive even more passive than on classical music concert lol Unlike the song...


----------



## cwarchc

John Coltrane The Heavyweight Champion - The Complete Atlantic Recordings
An amazing boxset


----------



## Guest

Stina Nordenstam - This Is Stina Nordenstam










On Spotify. I don't suppose anyone knows if she is still active? Or, rather, whether she has finally decided to stop altogether?


----------



## Mesa

Learning this note for note. About half of it memorised. Good lord, my hands are sore.


----------



## Schubussy

Fahey is amazing, probably my favourite guitarist.

#i recently discovered Robbie Basho, don't know how I didn't know him earlier being a Fahey fan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gang of Four - Entertainment 
The Pop Group - Y

Two prime slabs of late 70s agit-noisenikfunk.


----------



## Flamme

Just awesome...


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Flamme

Original is great but this cover has well...Life of its own...<3


----------



## Mesa

Schubussy said:


> Fahey is amazing, probably my favourite guitarist.
> 
> #i recently discovered Robbie Basho, don't know how I didn't know him earlier being a Fahey fan.


Learning it exactly may be the most intricate and difficult thing i've ever done on a guitar, but it's the most rewarding.

It's the one of the first John Fahey tunes i've actually heard. About 48 hours ago, was stricken by it, it ceased to leave me be. 24 hours ago i set about learning it (with the aid of a tab in a few places, i admit), now i'm still awake (up all night learning it, instead of completing some rather crucial but seemingly trivial Uni work) and have the ability to play this tune any time i like (to within a pleasant accuracy!)and anywhere there's a guitar. Mimicking in great detail his playing has had an immediate and permanent improvement on my playing.

Will be buying a Fahey record or two in the week, suggestions?  (Thinking Transfiguration first possibly?)

To celebrate and lull me off to sleep, some marvellous '59 Jazz with a political undercurrent:


----------



## Flamme

Not bad cover...


----------



## Art Rock

Just played:

View attachment 29572


Now playing:

View attachment 29573


Two of my 100 favourite albums of all time.


----------



## Blake

This is heart-wrenchingly beautiful. Carbon Based Lifeforms - _Frog:_


----------



## Flamme

Roaming in far off territory...


----------



## Schubussy

Mesa said:


> Learning it exactly may be the most intricate and difficult thing i've ever done on a guitar, but it's the most rewarding.
> 
> It's the one of the first John Fahey tunes i've actually heard. About 48 hours ago, was stricken by it, it ceased to leave me be. 24 hours ago i set about learning it (with the aid of a tab in a few places, i admit), now i'm still awake (up all night learning it, instead of completing some rather crucial but seemingly trivial Uni work) and have the ability to play this tune any time i like (to within a pleasant accuracy!)and anywhere there's a guitar. Mimicking in great detail his playing has had an immediate and permanent improvement on my playing.
> 
> Will be buying a Fahey record or two in the week, suggestions?  (Thinking Transfiguration first possibly?)


Good stuff, I wish I could play guitar!

My favourites are Days Have Gone By and The Yellow Princess. Transfiguration is amazing too, and Fare Forward Voyagers. He's got a ton of albums and I've yet to hear most of them though.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Terje Rypdal - Miroslav Vitous - Jack DeJohnette"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Warne Marsh Quintet, Jazz of Two Cities.*

Warne Marsh was one of those fabulous improvisors who seems to be known mostly by connoisseurs.

I got to see him at Shelly's Mann Hole back in the day. I got there an hour early, and even then, the only seat in the place was at the bar. And right as they were about to start, a voluptious young blond sauntered in, and the bartender poked me and said, "Give the lady a seat." I'm usually a gentleman, but that ticked me off. Nevertheless, I yielded my place and spent the night on my feet. But it was worth it.


----------



## presto

I've always loved the old Dance Band music from the 1930's and 20's
I probably have over thousand 78 rpm records and they are great fun, this gives you an idea of how this kind music sounds, often quite jazzy.

[video=youtube;dJQ6t8FaAk4#t=35]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJQ6t8FaAk4#t=35[/video]


----------



## belfastboy

AMAZIN.....


----------



## belfastboy

presto said:


> I've always loved the old Dance Band music from the 1930's and 20's
> I probably have over thousand 78 rpm records and they are great fun, this gives you an idea of how this kind music sounds, often quite jazzy.
> 
> [video=youtube;dJQ6t8FaAk4#t=35]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJQ6t8FaAk4#t=35[/video]


U have my vote - I LOVE IT...


----------



## SimonNZ

Terje Rypdal - After The Rain


----------



## Gilberto

Mesa said:


> Learning it exactly may be the most intricate and difficult thing i've ever done on a guitar, but it's the most rewarding.
> 
> Will be buying a Fahey record or two in the week, suggestions?  (Thinking Transfiguration first possibly?)


I like Guitar Hymns and Christmas album because the songs are structured shorter but still the Fahey touch shines through.


----------



## Mesa

Listened to about ten Fahey records and bought The Legend of, Transfiguration and Days have gone by. I need many more as i discover them, at least i have a response when people ask me what i'd like for christmas other than 'Nothing, i have managed to reach a plateau of contentment.'

I think the reason i struck off so strongly with him is i was already highly familiar with John Hurt, Booker White, Son House, Patton and the like beforehand. To hear these references and nuances everywhere constructed into something completely original is the thing that i was heading towards but in a fully developed and disciplined system.

Also amusing to hear him and Grossman were friendly rivals as archivists (archivers?) and vintage technique masters, which has led me to find this superb SG original in slow retort to 'The Assassination of Stefan Grossman':


----------



## SixFootScowl

Tuvan throat singing. I just love this stuff:


----------



## rrudolph

Today marks the twentieth anniversary of Frank Zappa's death, so I'll be listening to his music all day.

Starting with:


----------



## rrudolph




----------



## scratchgolf

"Tenuousness" by Andrew Bird

"Tenuous at best was all he had to say 
When pressed about the rest of it, the world that is
From proto-Sanskrit Minoans to Porto-centric Lisboans
Greek Cypriots and harbor sorts who hang around in ports a lot uh huh"

Very few singer/songwriters can pull off high-end, intelligent lyrics without sounding pretentious or contrived. Billy Joel had that ability and Andrew Bird may be the best of them all.


----------



## rrudolph

...............


----------



## Freddie von Rost

Always found FZ rather hard going. Similarly, Captain Beefheart. Interesting, but hard going.


----------



## cwarchc

Liking this very much, I have the only cd that I can find for sale


----------



## Mesa

Stuck on the Legend of Blind Joe Death, got my head down and stuck in to some ridiculous uni work that's due in by midnight, this comes on. I heard the album once a few days ago but it was instantly incredibly familiar, so i decided to take a break for a few minutes, turn off the lights, sit on the bed and just listen. By the end? A stream of tears down my face and a lump in my throat the size of a watermelon.


----------



## dgee

Classical doesn't do swagger that well. So with the weekend coming up and the babysitter booked, I'm turning my mind to steppin out with this:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

A pleasant 25 minutes from 80 years ago to finish with! Jack Payne was born on the same day as yours truly, and also shares the same middle name, and his signature tune, that opens this album was "Say It With Music", what more d'ye want, eh? Oh, and the version of Frankie Trumbauer's "Choo-Choo" on here is superb. Yay. 
NB. same day, but not the same year I hasten to add.


----------



## Mesa

The new Daft Punk single.





+




÷




=


----------



## Andolink

Derek Bailey, guitar; Fred Frith, guitar; Sonny Sharrock, guitar; John Zorn, horns; Bill Laswell, bass; Charles K. Noyes, percussion


----------



## brotagonist

The definitive reissue that includes both volumes 1 & 2 on one disc, plus 4 bonus tracks, 27 songs in all: this is nearly 78 minutes of great Western ballads that evoke the early days of this continent.


----------



## Flamme

Deggiiial


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 29930


The new Fish (ex Marillion) - imo the best in his career, and one of three top albums of 2013 (along with Steven Wilson and Agnes Obel).


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://random









Cabaret Voltaire : Voice of America (2nd album)

I always liked the raw industrial and electronic sounds of this group's early material.


----------



## Gilberto

Recordando los Exitos de Mercedes Simone









Thirties tango from La Dama del Tango


----------



## samurai

The Doobie Brothers--* Minute By Minute*


----------



## starthrower

Harry Nilsson on the Beeb.


----------



## Tristan

So many good dubstep songs in F# minor...


----------



## Gilberto

Snow is falling in the Poconos, wine is flowing ...and listening to one of the best two Christmas albums of all time


----------



## Mesa




----------



## jani

I suggest that you check out this band if you are into hardrock!

I am seeing them live on 18th December, they are new Finnish hardrock band, imagine modern version of guns and rozes.

They have only released one Album Via label!


----------



## Vaneyes

Just in time for Xmas.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vesteralen

Strange mix...it's all about the rhythms


----------



## Vesteralen

..............................................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dom




----------



## Mesa

Spotifiers, i highly recommend the recent addition of Buddy Holly: The Complete Studio Recordings and more.

Sat through all six discs this morning, and the 3 disc Memorial Collection this evening.

Merry Christmas, dopamine receptors.


----------



## realdealblues

One of my favorite guitarists growing up was Jake E. Lee. Jake was just the ultimate cool Hard Rock Guitarist.

Anyway, since he's got a new band called Red Dragon Cartel and their new album is coming out in January, I've been going back and relistening to his guitar work and it still amazes me all these years later.

View attachment 30248
View attachment 30249
View attachment 30250
View attachment 30251
View attachment 30252


----------



## DeepR

careful now






:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://random

Random includes everything in my collection...









A very nice album, from start to finish. Love this version of Stagger Lee. I've only played the DVD once, when I first got the album. Maybe I'll get around to it again sometime.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

brotagonist said:


> A very nice album, from start to finish. Love this version of Stagger Lee. I've only played the DVD once, when I first got the album. Maybe I'll get around to it again sometime.


I liked No more shall we part which a girl got me last year. It's quite old but memorable and sadly we did part so wasn't true but there it is :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Manu Katche - Third Round


----------



## Tristan

Zankoku na Tenshi no Teeze - Yoko Takahashi






The theme to Neon Genesis Evangelion. It's an excellent song, independent of the anime.


----------



## Katie

Okay, when required to be in the office, I have the absolute and unmitigated privilege of closing the door, ignoring the phone, and getting busy with research and writing that does not preclude listening to music most of the day. Today's menu entailed: 
(1) UmmaGumma (both live and studio)
(2) Obscured by Clouds
(3) 5/15/77 (does this really require further specification?  )
(4) Gilmour/Live Gdansk

A lovely Thursday, but HOORAY for pending Friday!/Katie


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

Foundations--The Keith Jarrett Anthology*


----------



## scratchgolf

Jimmy Buffett's Christmas album, but not by choice. Ugh, what an awful thing to have to hear. It's playing in the waiting room I'm sitting in. I actually really like Jimmy Buffett, at times. He has some wonderful tunes from a 6-7 album span but everything since has been terrible. He should stick to the beach and leave Christmas to others.


----------



## shangoyal

Cookin' with the Miles Davis Quintet [1955]

Davis/Coltrane/Garland/Chambers/Jones


----------



## cwarchc

This one on the commute in









and this on the way home


----------



## Vesteralen

Clifford Brown, Lou Donaldson, Horace Silver, Blakey.....live.....hard bop heaven


----------



## DeepR

Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding

My favorite album of all time. I will never get enough of it, ever.


----------



## jani

Eminems newest album!

This song is sick!
Great lyrics, great flow, great beat and i admire Eminems ability to rap that fast.
I suggest that if you like rap even a little listen to this track you won't regret it!


----------



## Gilberto

Cal Tjader - Soul Sauce


----------



## Flamme

Beautiful song, both lyrics and melody.


----------



## samurai

The Who *--Odds and Sods *


----------



## dgee

Enormous song. If you don't love what happens between 3:00 and 3:20 you need to check your pulse


----------



## jani




----------



## science

You in the jungle baby!

I can't help it. In a bar the other night I heard "Patience" and got all nostalgic, and nostalgia led to a need to hear an hour of guitar thrashing. So I'll get it out of my system. (They were a great rock band. Their best songs are going to survive at least a few more decades.)


----------



## cwarchc

Goatika, with Tony Levin


----------



## Katie

The Doors in Vancouver - now this is the last in the series of live performances that I've acquired; came in the post today, had it on the ipod for an afternoon run...Crap, Morrison dialed in his performance until Alvin King made his appearance, though Krieger and Manzerek had noteworthy moments during "music's over" and (especially) turn out the lights.

Quite frankly, Jim doesn't sound drunk or high, which - contrary to institutional media opinion - may be correlative to a sluggish start here. One thing I've noticed in the Boston, Detroit, Hollywood Bowl, and Pittsburgh shows, is that JiMo connects immediately with the AUD through personal interaction onstage and the succeeding performances are stellar.

Likewise here; until he solicits a smoke from the AUD and comments on the quality of tobacco in Canada (though it may be an American ***), his presence is largely perfunctory. But, after that(Love Me 2x) things begin to escalate and then puncture the Troposphere with AK's arrival/K


----------



## smoledman

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet. Steven Wilson is a genius.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

View attachment 30587


Deep Purple: Come Taste the Band

An underrated album - probably the most underrated in the band's catalogue. Sadly, the band's desire to evolve and try different things rather than slavishly try to live in the past worked against them - a pity considering that MK2 was just the same - changing with each album but I suspect the absence of the man in black worked against them (sadly). This is a different Deep Purple but it is Deep Purple and a Deep Purple that sounds more inspired than anything they have since recorded - irrespective of line-up.

I am as big a fan of Blackmore's playing as anyone but Tommy Bolin's playing here is fantastic and certainly maintains the standards set on previous albums. His style is very different but no less fantastic. It is a pity that drugs took their toll on him in a live setting - combined with the hostility of some crowds (I have heard a Liverpool bootleg in which the crowds constant chants of Blackmore and refusal to give Bolin a chance really disgusted me to be honest - why buy a ticket if you aren't a fan of the album/line-up?). He didn't necessarily perform consistently live as a result but as evidenced on the album and his own earlier live recordings, he was a fantastic and versatile guitarist.

John Lord and Ian Paice especially are on fire on this album. Fantastic performances and both show their own flexibility ad abilities wonderfully. Paice has got to be one of the best rock drummers around - for me, he is far better than the overrated Bonham and just a nose ahead of the somewhat underrated Bill Ward.

David Coverdale is in fine form. Glenn Hughes is variable though - again due to drugs. This is more prevalent in his OTT and at times irritating presence on this line-up's live releases but on album he sounds good. Getting Tighter is a great track.

I really wish we could have seen a second album from this line up. Come Taste the Band for me, is the last truly great album from the band. The reformed Mk2 line-up just sounded as though it were going through the motions. Sure, there were to great tracks but the albums were far too inconsistent and lived on the bands reputation (just as Black Sabbath's 13 does now sadly). Live though, the band still had it. The JLT album was also mediocre but Blackmore sounded in better form - but only recaptured his full force when he reactivated Rainbow before forming Blackmores Night. The Morse albums are variable. Flashes of real greatness but they feel more like Gillan albums than Deep Purple albums. Bananas comes closest for me, followed by Now What?! and some of Rapture of the Deep but nothing that has followed has come close to Come Taste the Band for me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ahmad Jamal - Ahmad's Blues









Ahmad Jamal Trio, 1958

Non-classical music tonight as my children are back home. Jazz is the agreed compromise between us!

I'm too lazy to prevent the next album on Foobar from starting, which is...

Ahmad Jamal - Blue Moon









Ahmad Jamal Quartet, 2012


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Black Sabbath: Heaven & Hell*
View attachment 30627


The album that brought the late, great Ronnie James Dio into Black Sabbath. Though I love all eras if the band, the Dio-era is my favourite *by far*.

This album is a classic in purest sense of the word - not an exaggeration, but a time proven statement. Following on from the somewhat confused Never Say Die, this is clearly a line up with fire and creativity once again.

It is quicker to say that the only track which lets the album down for me is Walk Away. Not a bad song as such, simply weaker than the other tracks on this fantastic record. The rest are all fantastically strong tracks.

I find it sad that Wishing Well is somewhat maligned, being the positive reflection of Die Young, it being an upbeat track. It has grown to be one of my favourite tracks on the record by virtue of the fact it is different. Lady Evil is another standout with an incredible base line and that infamous quote of Devil Woman at the end of the guitar solo.

This album was my introduction to Ronnie James Dio and subsequently Dio-era Rainbow (I honestly never knew they anything more than a pop-rock band before discovering Dio and I still detest what Rainbow became - Doogie Whites efforts being the exception). It also opened the door to the Dio-Band, Elf and of course the other eras of Black Sabbath, Deep Purple and reinforced my love of narrative in music.

It was this narrative which drew me to the Metal/Rock I listen to and led me, eventually, to Classical Music.

I know it is a cliche but this album was a life changing album for me. I still listen to this album heavily, 8-9 years later after purchasing it. I would say that it easily one of the best and most influential albums I have ever bought.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

This is a great LP of a now little remembered reedman who was a terrific jazz musician in this country when they were few and far between, sadly Freddy Gardner died young (1910-1950) but all the tracks on here have a nice swing that's hard to beat, and I offer the following version of "The Snake Charmer" to give you an idea of his great jazz playing:


----------



## SimonNZ

Art Pepper - The Complete Freewheeling Sessions


----------



## dgee

Pure unadulterated joy from Curtis Mayfield - one of the great songwriters. Fans of falsetto BVs, brass bass and short solo fiddle licks in pop (did you spot it?) will be pleased. And yet it's about a failed marriage(?) - go figure


----------



## dgee

......................


----------



## dgee

Willie Hutch - a very fine musician and probably the composer laureate of blaxploitation. First, the youtube picture may curdle your stuffy blood but this is extreme Bacharach level of gorgeousness with an arrangement to match - cello and flute obbligatos, some freakin harp, the little piano and guitar flourishes. Sumptuous






And second: it's essentially just a vamp, a groove. But by crikey - the textural mastery! Those sinister brass crescendi, string syncopation, that harp again, the thrillingly insistent rhythm section, a groove breakdown with, what, like, 5 guitars? And you get to look at Pam Grier


----------



## Flamme

Cool doom energy...


----------



## scratchgolf

Neutal Milk Hotel - On Avery Island. Getting ready for their Austin show in Feb.


----------



## Gilberto

I-Roy - Don't Check Me With No Lightweight Stuff


----------



## SimonNZ

The Heptones - Black Is Black (Studio One)


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://selected

I was happy that a generous selection of Wolf Biermann's ballads were reissued on a nice album a few years ago. Ich höre mir heute nur die erste von den zwei Platten an.









Wolf Biernann
Songs of the Prussian Icarus


----------



## Flamme

Not bad for chillin' in these cold winter days...


----------



## Sonata

Dream Theater: Disappear


----------



## SimonNZ

Nick Drake - Bryter Layter

non-classical desert island disc


----------



## Schubussy

I would choose 'Five Leaves Left'. River Man is probably my favourite song.

Neil Young - Harvest Moon


----------



## Flamme

Cool piece...


----------



## Vaneyes

More of the Devil's music.


----------



## Andreas

Completely obsessed with Kraftwerk.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dexter Gordon (feat. Bobby Hutcherson) - Gettin' Around


----------



## samurai

Doobie Brothers--* Livin' On The Fault Line and Minute By Minute*


----------



## cwarchc

preceded by more Sun Ra


----------



## SimonNZ

Yusef Lateef - Eastern Sounds

RIP


----------



## cwarchc

This is a superb piece of music, one of my all time fave jazz albums. A true musician. RIP



SimonNZ said:


> Yusef Lateef - Eastern Sounds
> 
> RIP


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

Yusef Lateef - The Centaur And The Phoenix


----------



## Art Rock

This remains my favourite Christmas CD. Especially her version of Joni Mitchell's River.


----------



## samurai

Eagles--The Very Best Of ( 2 CD Set)


----------



## hpowders

"Bitches Brew" Miles Davis. So glad I live in a private house!! :lol:


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> "Bitches Brew" Miles Davis. So glad I live in a private house!! :lol:


Which reminds me that I meant to give this a play:










Miles Davis - It's About That Time: Live At Fillmore East


----------



## smoledman

Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing


----------



## GreenMamba

I have been listening to Willie Nelson's Stardust in the car. Over the years, this has become seasonal music for me.


----------



## Flamme

Beautiful cover...


----------



## SimonNZ

Ethiopian - Everything Crash (Studio One)


----------



## Tristan

*Craig Morgan* - ******* Yacht Club









Why do I like this song? This brand of country-pop goes against everything I stand for...but it's just so fun  My girlfriend, who is from Oklahoma, seems to like this stuff and I have to admit it can be fun to listen to in the car sometimes


----------



## SimonNZ

The last three played here at work went down really well with staff and customers:


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I was lucky to see Gil Scott-Heron a year before he passed. Gotta love a brother who wrote a song like ****** On The Moon.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## brucknerian

Old Snoop Dogg mixtapes - "Welcome to tha Chuuch". Especially Vol. 8. Takes me back to my teenage days.


----------



## dgee

Which Warwick sister was better? Niether! Dee Dee in a crazed soul banger saying "foolish" a lot and nailing being an alto - give the drummer some too! The garage recording patina just adds to the experience


----------



## shangoyal

Marvin Gaye - What's Going On

I guess this is musical purgatory or something - the man was a magician with his voice - he is just ahhhhhhhhhhhhh - superb, and sexy and just so passionate.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Brill! Not so good performance but the feedback from the audience...Not of this world...


----------



## cwarchc

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I was lucky to see Gil Scott-Heron a year before he passed. Gotta love a brother who wrote a song like ****** On The Moon.


A very poignant piece of poetry, that is just as relevant today, as when it was written


----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Plant and Jimmy Page - No Quarter


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC

Space Hymn, Lothar and the Hand People. Of course.


----------



## scratchgolf

Dean Martin - Essential Dino. Perfect cooking music.


----------



## Gilberto




----------



## SimonNZ

Francoise Hardy - La Question

My favorite Francoise album, and, I've heard, her own personal favorite as well.

Quite a change of style in 1971. Almost Nick Drake-ish.


















edit: for anyone who hasn't heard it and may wish to sample:


----------



## RedRum

John Mayer- Come When I Call


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## starthrower

Keyboard oriented Argentinian band. ELP fans may enjoy this?


----------



## Gilberto

the party has officially started...

Van Morrison 2000-06-10 
Norwegian Wood Festival, Oslo, Norway
FM

Back On Top
The Healing Game
Days Like This
Vanlose Stairway > Trans-Euro Train
Moondance
Brown Eyed Girl
In The Afternoon > Don't You Get Me High
Precious Time
Have I Told You Lately
It's All In The Game


----------



## SimonNZ

The Pat Metheny Group (ECM, 1978)

I found this just a bit too light when I first got it, but now its gentle charms and subtle touches are growing on me.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Im not an satanist, but these guys f***** rock


----------



## SimonNZ

Fairport Convention - Unhalfbricking


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://(re)new

There isn't much of that pop I used to listen to in the '70s/'80s that I still sometimes get a nostalgic feeling for, but Cabaret Voltaire have endured. I thought I could satisfy myself with their first three albums, but recently, I decided to get their fourth and a (sort of) fifth that collects the early singles and b-sides. After these albums, they went electronic disco-pop and I stopped following them, but these early albums remain classics.















There are a lot of tape overdubs and electronic treatments that make this sound sort of like danceable versions of what Stockhausen was doing back then (Kurzwellen, Hymnen, Kontakte...). CV is credited with being the first industrial band and giants of the genre, such as Einstürzende Neubauten, covered their classic, Nag Nag Nag, displaying their unlikely Sheffield pedigree. You can hear it on YT: It's a gem.


----------



## starthrower

From a great but forgotten album feat. Dr. John, David "Fathead" Newman, Ray Anderson, Will Calhoun


----------



## jim prideaux

Bregenz-Munchen concerts-Keith Jarrett...


----------



## Blake

Mathias Grassow - _Bloodmoon_. Ambient grandmaster


----------



## Oreb

Got this box for Christmas. Beautiful, idealistic, from a better age.


----------



## samurai

starthrower said:


> Keyboard oriented Argentinian band. ELP fans may enjoy this?


I'm a huge ELP fan; hopefully, this group is on *Spotify and/or YouTube. *If they are, I shall definitely check them out. Thanks for the heads up here! :tiphat: 
Any particular albums of theirs you might recommend?


----------



## Itullian

oreb said:


> got this box for christmas. Beautiful, idealistic, from a better age.
> 
> View attachment 31992


love csn ...................


----------



## samurai

Itullian said:


> love csn ...................


Thumbs up on CSN; one of the seminal groups in the American folk-rock idiom! To this day, *Find The Cost of Freedom *remains for me--along with *Children of Darkness,* by Baez--two of our generation's haunting and timeless masterpieces. CSN's harmonies are unsurpassed, at least to my untrained ears.


----------



## ptr

Some Ambient:

*Atrium Carceri* - The Untold (2013)









/ptr


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Blake

ptr said:


> Some Ambient:
> 
> *Atrium Carceri* - The Untold (2013)
> 
> View attachment 32004
> 
> 
> /ptr


Not bad. Definitely check out raison d'être, Lustmord, Northaunt, and Krammarheit since it looks like you dig the Dark Ambient stuff.


----------



## Blake

Some more Grassow. _Emerald._ Really beautiful ambient work. This guy's the real deal... I can't recommend him enough.


----------



## Katie

I purchased Walsh's latest effort after seeing The Eagles back in November (anyone else at Thompson-Bowling?) at what I presumed - rather mistakenly - would be a benignly nostalgic review of the commercial stand-bys; however, a remarkable sampling of pre-Hotel work, rearrangements, and extended jamming proved the band to be a vibrant, contemporary force...the most remarkable component - to my ears - being Joe's off-the-hook play, especially while shredding his way through solo staples like RMW, Funk49, and Life's Been Good...his absolutely phenomenal demonstration prompted my purchase and, having already made 2 complete passes of the studio disc since receiving it this morning, I can easily endorse it as a comprehensively excellent addition to his exemplary catalogue, standing with integrity among giants like Smoker, So What, and Sick Mind/K


----------



## starthrower

samurai said:


> I'm a huge ELP fan; hopefully, this group is on *Spotify and/or YouTube. *If they are, I shall definitely check them out. Thanks for the heads up here! :tiphat:
> Any particular albums of theirs you might recommend?


I have their self-titled CD, Alas.










For some other organ heavy stuff, check out Atomic Rooster's first album, w/ Carl Palmer.










The re-issue comes with a nice booklet of photos and band history.


----------



## starthrower

Here it is, Samurai.






Here's another cool album I discovered recently.
Great organ work on this one as well, but more
blues oriented.


----------



## Schubussy

One of my favourite ambient albums.


----------



## Flamme

Kick *** band and song slowly turning into ''classic''..


----------



## Blake

Steve Roach: Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces.


----------



## samurai

starthrower said:


> Here it is, Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another cool album I discovered recently.
> Great organ work on this one as well, but more
> blues oriented.


@ star thrower, Thanks so much for this! I will check into these asap.


----------



## Blake

Robert Rich: Below Zero.


----------



## DeepR

Vesuvius said:


> Steve Roach: Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces.
> 
> View attachment 32163


:wave:

With this one, Steve Roach single-handedly took the entire genre of ambient music to a higher level, again. Disc 2 and 3 is where it's at. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## clara s

since today it's David Bowie's birthday,

I am listening now

"space odity" and "Gazoline"

pure hymns


----------



## dgee

I needed some extremely well-crafted, musically literate and slightly shiny pop so it was straight to the 70s









Two incredibly strong albums in a year at age 19? No trouble for Kate


----------



## cwarchc

With narration by the "eccentric" Professor Stanley Unwin.
If you haven't heard of him? It's worth searching him out on YT


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## lupinix

EELS beautiful freak


----------



## Blake

The Smiths: Hatful of Hollow. Pretty cool dig.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Katie

Vesuvius said:


> The Smiths: Hatful of Hollow. Pretty cool dig.QUOTE]
> 
> In my book, you've mastered the art of understatement. I'm a bit late to The Smiths (actually I was already 2 years too late at birth), but I've never encountered music that seemed to bond so instantaneously with my genetic coding as did this band ...Marr's remastered box set is one of the greatest musical purchases I've made. Great Call!
> 
> Incidentally, I was feeling a bit punky this morning and during my run got through ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and about 1/2 of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K


----------



## SimonNZ

The Rough Guide To The Music Of Ethiopia


----------



## MagneticGhost

First time I've listenened to pop for quite a bit!

Howard Jones - One to One
Mark Knopfler - Privateering


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://select

Burhan Öçal & the Istanbul Oriental Ensemble's second album, _Sultan's Secret Door_. Dare we enter?








​Classical and traditional music from and inspired by the rich traditions of the gypsies and Ottoman Turkey.


----------



## Guest

Brand X - _Ghost of Mayfield Lodge_ from the album _Masques_. Found this on Youtube, and the photos are from 1978. I was there at Knebworth festival...Brand X were first on, I think, though Phil Collins didn't play as he was on later with Genesis.






Gorgeous!


----------



## Jos

This one and others by Aphex Twin, Autechre and Plaid

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## lupinix

Emilie Autumn Opheliac <3


----------



## Matsps

Simon O'Shine - Your Distant World






Or am I not listening to non-classical? :S hmm...


----------



## SimonNZ

The Belle Brigade singing Bob Dylan's "No Time To Think"

an absolutely superb cover of what I consider one of Dylan's most unjustly neglected songs (original is on Street Legal), but lost in the middle of the hit-and-miss 4-cd Chimes Of Freedom tribute collection


----------



## Flamme

Kick *** band...Luv the Melody and keyboard


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm listening to the Dawn Upshaw's album I wish it so.







Unlike others classical singers, Dawn Upshaw is fantastic singing popular music. The album contains beautiful songs, classy popular music. Love it!


----------



## Blake

Grails: _Black Tar Prophecies 4,5, & 6._ Really cool instrumental/experimental rock band.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

One of my favourite records for as long as I can remember, so since the age of three, and probably a bit earlier! I append the following as being my favourite track on the album for many years (now I find I enjoy it all equally well).


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Vaneyes

Though not the Nono I was looking for.
View attachment 32623


----------



## Orfeo

*Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers:*
Moanin, Are You Real, The Drum Thunder, Blues March, Infra-Rae, Nica's Dream, It's You or No One,
The End of a Love Affair.
*Horace Silver:*
Room 608, The Preacher, Cool Eyes.
*Bud Powell:*
Bouncing with Bud, Wail, Dance of the Infidels, You Go To My Head.
*Burning Spear:*
Marcus Garvey, Slavery Days, Live Good, Give Me, Old Marcus Garvey, Tradition,
Jordan River, Red, Gold, and Green, Resting Place.
*The Ethiopians:*
Owe Me No Pay Me, Cool It Amigo, Fire A Mus Mus Tail, Reggae Hits the Town, My Testimony.


----------



## dgee

Avant garde influenced TV theme ;-) - a surprisingly satisfying one minute of music


----------



## belfastboy

dgee said:


> Avant garde influenced TV theme ;-) - a surprisingly satisfying one minute of music


LOL - I rather think this version is funky / cool.....!


----------



## belfastboy

belfastboy said:


> LOL - I rather think this version is funky / cool.....!


OR...better still....Saturday nightclub stance!....


----------



## OboeKnight

Love this album. Beautiful melodies. Simone's voice is undeniably entrancing.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Blake

Andrew Bird: _Break It Yourself._


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://select









Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
_The Firstborn is Dead_


----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Jazz At Oberlin (1953) and Brubeck Time (1955)


----------



## lupinix

eels love of the loveless


----------



## Guest

Vesuvius said:


> Andrew Bird: _Break It Yourself._
> 
> View attachment 32714


Any good? I've got two of his albums, but lost track of him lately.


----------



## samurai

SimonNZ said:


> Dave Brubeck - Jazz At Oberlin (1953) and Brubeck Time (1955)


Excellent, timeless jazz. Well chosen! :cheers:


----------



## SimonNZ

samurai said:


> Excellent, timeless jazz. Well chosen! :cheers:


Thats actually the first disc of a box set that has _twenty_ Dave Brubeck albums on ten cds - two albums per disc. Just arrived in the mail today.


----------



## Doc

Bill Evans, The Complete Village Vanguard Recordings from 1961.


----------



## Blake

MacLeod said:


> Any good? I've got two of his albums, but lost track of him lately.


I think it's excellent. If you originally liked his style then it wouldn't be a stretch to dig this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Brubeck Plays Brubeck (1956) and Jazz Impressions Of The USA (1956)


----------



## Sonata

Apocalyptica: Wagner Reloaded.

Really cool album!


----------



## cwarchc

really starting to appreciate traditional Japanese music


----------



## Lunasong

The Cars: _Heartbeat City_


----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Trio With Cal Tjader (1952) and Jazz At The College Of The Pacific (1953)


----------



## Gilberto

2 duet albums of spirituals

Hank Jones & Charlie Haden - Steal Away

It's Me, O Lord (Standin' In The Need Of Prayer
Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen
Spiritual
Wade In The Water
Swing Low Sweet Chariot
Sometimes I Feel Like A Motherless Child
L' Amour de Moy
Danny Boy
I've Got A Robe, You Got A Robe (Goin' To Shout All Over God's Heaven
Steal Away
We Shall Overcome
Go Down Moses
My Lord, What A Mornin'
Medley: Abide With Me > Just As I Am > What A Friend We Have In Jesus > Amazing Grace

Archie Shepp & Horace Parlan - Goin' Home

Nobody Knows The Troubles I've Seen
Go Down Moses
Steal Away 
Deep River
My Lord What A Mornin'
Amazing Grace
Sometimes I Feel Like A Motherless Child
Swing Low Sweet Chariot


----------



## Blake

Ishq: _And Awake._


----------



## OboeKnight

Feelin' some No Doubt today


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Chris Potter - The Sirens [ECM, 2013]


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://offsite

_Ich möchte ein Eisbär sein
im kalten Polar
_
I've never tired of this silly little song 






I was thinking of some of the great songs of the Neue Deutsche Welle.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Time Out (1959) and Jazz Impressions Of Eurasia (1958)

edit: that was the first time I'd heard the Eurasia album, and I've gotta say I was really surprised and impressed by that one


----------



## jim prideaux

TurnaboutVox said:


> Chris Potter - The Sirens [ECM, 2013]
> 
> View attachment 32959


you may already be aware but he contributed to Pat Metheny's recent return to form with the Unity Band album.
Keith Jarrett-Bregenz/Munich-oh yeah!


----------



## Blake

Grails: _Deep Politics._


----------



## AClockworkOrange

This evening I am going to be listening to *Deep Purple's Now What?!*

View attachment 33000


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Songs By Tom Lehrer. "The Old Dope Pedlar" and "I Hold Your Hand In Mine" are two of my favourites, but I love the whole album.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Charles Mingus - *Mingus Ah Um* [Colombia, 1959]









Simone Guiducci - *Slang* [Abeat, 2003]









Stefano Bagnoli, Drums; Fausto Beccalossi, Accordion; Kyle Gregory, Trumpet; Simone Guiducci, Guitar (Acoustic); Eberhard Weber (who is a jazz God!), Bass; Antonio Zambrini, Piano

Pat Metheny involved here too!


----------



## rrudolph

Magma: Kohntarkosz


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Jazz At The Black Hawk (1952) and Jazz At Storyville (1952)


----------



## Katie

Release-for-release, the Road Trips' installments constitute the supreme GOGD series...listening (for the umpteenth time) to RT 2.3 and 3.4, which demonstrate the quantum brilliance of "the only ones that do what they do"* among different cultural periods and lineups...you know yer in the presence of cosmic genius when China Cat emerges organically from the theme song to "everybody's favourite fun game"...God, How I Love This Band!/K















*Gratzi, Uncle Bobo


----------



## SimonNZ

Miles Davis - Agharta

Haven't played this in a decade or two - no idea why not, this is awesome!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just started reading this









So inspired me to listen to this


----------



## Flamme




----------



## OboeKnight

Enjoying some early Within Temptation. Back when Sharon was super operatic


----------



## Blake

Robert Rich: _Echo of Small Things._ This ambient titan.


----------



## Gilberto

SimonNZ said:


> Miles Davis - Agharta
> 
> Haven't played this in a decade or two - no idea why not, this is awesome!


This is a fantastic album. I had tickets to a US concert the year after this and it was cancelled...he went into retirement. Luckily, I saw him plenty in the 80s.

Last night I listened to "In Concert" ...the one with the cartoon cover and no credits. Recorded a year or two before Agharta. Very dark and under-rated album.


----------



## Gilberto

The Durutti Column - Treatise On The Steppenwolf

sublime


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Olivia Tremor Control. 
http://www.amazon.com/Cubist-Castle...0367926&sr=1-9&keywords=olivia+tremor+control


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://random

Yes, my random algorithm forces my to revisit non-classical music, too. A couple of days ago, it was my favourite album from when I was 13, Black Sabbath's _Master of Reality_ (and I enjoyed it so much that I played it twice!).









Yesterday, I was supposed to listen to this, but I couldn't, as I was in a Bach mood, so I'm giving it a try now...









Hugh Laurie _Let Them Talk_

Laurie is a British television actor I had never heard of. I was listening to the university radio station while cruising in the car a year or two ago, when Laurie's version of _St. James Infirmary_ came on. I had to have it! Since I got rid of my vinyl collection in 1990, I vowed never again to buy an album for one song, but I admit I did buy this for that song.

I am not very keen on blues. Jazz is just on the edge of my realm of interest and blues is at least a continent farther south, but this album is a pretty good fit for me. It has 19 'New Orleans' blues songs... and I was familiar with many of them. It also comes with a nice Region 0 DVD in NTSC format (surprisingly, it was less expensive to get the CD+DVD version than the CD-only version, new!) that includes most or all of the songs, plus some sightseeing in New Orleans and anecdotal commentary.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Chick Corea and Gary Burton - Hot House* 
Chick Corea, piano; Gary Burton, vibraphone [Concord records, 2012]











> Hugh Laurie Let Them Talk
> 
> Laurie is a British television actor I had never heard of.


He was the comedy partner of Stephen Fry in their early TV career, and played Bertie Wooster to Fry's Jeeves in the UK P. G. Wodehouse TV adaptation. And I believe he played some minor part in 'House'. Amongst other things. If that helps!


----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Plays And Plays (1957) and Dave Digs Disney (1957)


----------



## SimonNZ

The Anthology Of American Folk Music

five of the six discs on full random


----------



## cwarchc

Postie brought me this today.
Just spinning the 1st cd


----------



## Schubussy

SimonNZ said:


> The Anthology Of American Folk Music
> 
> five of the six discs on full random


I've wanted to buy this for years.


----------



## Doc

Django Reinhardt: Souvenirs de Django Vol. 1, 2 & 3
Dizzy Gillespie: Jazz Concert, 1948 + bonus 10" LP from Max Roach.

First two discs from the box set 'Jazz on Disques Vogue'.


----------



## ptr

Juana Molina - Wed 21










/ptr


----------



## Blake

Katie said:


> Release-for-release, the Road Trips' installments constitute the supreme GOGD series...listening (for the umpteenth time) to RT 2.3 and 3.4, which demonstrate the quantum brilliance of "the only ones that do what they do"* among different cultural periods and lineups...you know yer in the presence of cosmic genius when China Cat emerges organically from the theme song to "everybody's favourite fun game"...God, How I Love This Band!/K
> 
> View attachment 33051
> View attachment 33052
> 
> 
> *Gratzi, Uncle Bobo


I'm inspired. Will jam shortly.


----------



## Vaneyes

Not! The Captain & Tennille are calling it quits. The Captain says he was blindsided. 

http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/22/captain-and-tennille-divorce/


----------



## SimonNZ

cwarchc said:


> Postie brought me this today.
> Just spinning the 1st cd
> View attachment 33297


How does that box set out the material?

The one I've been going through recently is on the Real Gone Jazz label:










ordinarily I wouldn't be quite so keen on this kind of box, but Real Gone sets retain the albums as albums, rather than just a big mix of random tracks, and, even the hardcore jazzheads say, have acceptable sound quality.


----------



## Skilmarilion

From the Invictus soundtrack ...

_9000 Days_ - Overtone feat. Yollande Nortjie


----------



## lupinix

Pink Floyd The Piper at the Gates of Down

Wow so far I like this much better than later albums like dark side of the moon or wish you were here, it seems so much more sincere, maybe having Syd Barret as songwriter or not makes a lot of difference


----------



## Blake

lupinix said:


> Pink Floyd The Piper at the Gates of Down
> 
> Wow so far I like this much better than later albums like dark side of the moon or wish you were here, it seems so much more sincere, maybe having Syd Barret as songwriter or not makes a lot of difference


I can't say I dig it more than Dark, Animals, or Wish... but props for a cool album. :tiphat:


----------



## Gilberto

love my Trojan box sets ....nostalgic for some 70s tunes


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I had the day off (teacher) due to the extreme cold (-14 to -17° F windchill). We are now looking at a coming blizzard with 40-50 mile per hour wind gusts on top of the temps. By Tuesday they are talking of a high of -4°. We spent the day stocking up on groceries including some good coffee... and very good dark beer...



















Already pounding back a couple of these... and I should note that they are both in the 10% ABV range... I've shifted from classical to my usual drinking music:


----------



## Vaneyes

LOL, SLGO. Stay warm.


----------



## Oreb

Italian prog glory -


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://random

_Meine Sehnsucht
Kommt aus dem Keller raus..._









Einstürzende Neubauten : _Halber Mensch_

A very accessible album from EN's early _extreme_ period, featuring all sorts of breaking glass, sheet metal, crushing bricks, and God knows what. Add angst-ridden German singing albeit shouting: these works work. Industrial meets art. At first, it's hard to listen to; then, it's hard not to listen to  There are also a couple of bonus tracks not on the original 1985 album: a cover of Lee Hazelwood's _Sand_, and an entirely instrumental Stockhausenesque study in organized noise, _Das Schaben_ (The Scraping), that get's under your skin... in a good way  _Sehnsucht_ is one of several masterpieces of the album.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Forward to battle!


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

A quick comment on the Captain and Tennille: The Captain's name is Daryl Dragon, and he is the son of Carmen Dragon, who conducted the Hollywood Bowl Symphony for years.

There is a thread on Scottish music, and I went looking for any of Jean Redpath's recordings of Robert Burns' poems set to music on YouTube. I didn't find any, but I did find her Leaving the Land, which is a beautiful song


----------



## Blake

Ott - _Mir._ Psychedelic Dub master.


----------



## Sonata

Apocalyptica: Wagner Reloaded
Lacuna Coil: Dark Adrenaline
Stream of Passion: Darker Days


----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Southern Scene (1960) and The Riddle (1960)


----------



## cwarchc

SimonNZ said:


> How does that box set out the material?
> 
> The one I've been going through recently is on the Real Gone Jazz label:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordinarily I wouldn't be quite so keen on this kind of box, but Real Gone sets retain the albums as albums, rather than just a big mix of random tracks, and, even the hardcore jazzheads say, have acceptable sound quality.


Taken from live and studio sessions originally recorded by Fantasy and Columbia between 1953 and 1959, made up of quartet tracks featuring the alto of Paul Desmond together with some of Brubeck's solo piano excursions.
, Pretty good SQ 
I'm upto cd5 and enjoying it


----------



## Doc

Sidney Bechet: Bechet Souvenirs + On Parade + Ambiance Bechet
Mary Lou Williams: Plays in London + Mary Lou Williams Quartet

Discs 4 and 5 from the box set 'Jazz on Disques Vogue'.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*John Coltrane - Blue Train* [Blue Note, 1957]


----------



## lupinix

Muse 2nd Law, forcing myself liking some songs of it
I just find it such a shame I really liked most of songs a lot from the earlier albums but seem not to like 1 that much from this album


----------



## cwarchc

TurnaboutVox said:


> *John Coltrane - Blue Train* [Blue Note, 1957]
> 
> View attachment 33504


Bought this recently, on a special deal at Amazon, for £5 on shiny, new, crackle free vinyl
I'll have to dig it out a give it a spin


----------



## starthrower

A beautiful record I found last year.


----------



## Morimur

Atahualpa Yupanqui


----------



## OboeKnight

The Phantom of the Opera original London cast. Basically my life.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Featuring Jimmy Rushing (1960) and Near Myth (1961)


----------



## lupinix

Drukqs by Aphex Twin


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Kenny Baker's Dozen recorded live at Ronnie Scott's in Birmingham 3rd/4th September, 1993. I was there both nights, and this is a smashing souvenir of a superb, swinging band. Kenny was a brilliant arranger as well as a wonderful trumpet player, and every member of this group were great soloists (and thankfully many of them still are!). Difficult to mention any highlights, the whole album is one great big joyous highlight.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## lupinix

Steven Wilson The Raven that refused to sing (and other storiess)


----------



## Doc

A TurnaboutVox-inspired evening in the church of John Coltrane. 
*Blue Train*, *Giant Steps* and *My Favourite Things*. Jazz gold.


----------



## ptr

*Joe Henry* - Trampoline (Mammoth 1996)










*Guy Clark* - Songs And Stories (Dualtone 2011)










/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

Going for something different today


----------



## SimonNZ

Stan Kenton - New Concepts Of Artistry In Rhythm


----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Brubeck - Gone With The Wind (1959) and Brubeck A La Mode (1960)


----------



## Schubussy

Lula Côrtes and Zé Ramalho - Paêbirú

Brazilian psych folk. I got it after reading it described as sounding like an ayahuasca party in the rainforest. It does.


----------



## Blake

Ochre - _Lemodie_. Some great IDM.


----------



## OboeKnight

She's just as good without Nightwish...but I'm wearing my Nightwish t-shirt today anyway.


----------



## SimonNZ

George Jones Salutes Hank Williams


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoy the Melodic Sunshine by Cosmic Rough Riders. Used to love this album back in the day but sadly the album's 'Beach Byrds relocated to Strathclyde' style only warrant the occasional listen these days.


----------



## Andreas

Inspired by their recent Grammy success: Daft Punk, Random Access Memories










I was a fan of their first two albums but had completely forgotten about them for a good decade. I was pretty surprised to hear them doing so well at the Grammys, since I only knew them as a house music act. Like the album very much.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

This is one I came across while looking for something else, Hubert Laws take on the Moonlight Sonata. As one of the commenters said, a version you can dance to.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Even Better, someone put the entire Afro-Classic album on You-Tube. O frabjous day!






Here's the playlist:

1."Fire and Rain" (James Taylor) - 7:58
2."Allegro from Concerto No. 3 in D" (Johann Sebastian Bach) - 3:47
3."Theme from Love Story" (Francis Lai) - 7:32
4."Passacaglia in C Minor" (Bach) - 15:14
5."Flute Sonata in F" (Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart) - 3:17

In the Fire and Rain track, I love the way he builds up the music in my mind to an overload, wipes it out, and then rebuilds it.


----------



## Sonata

Dax Johnson: The Beauty of Human Error
Pain of Salvation: The Perfect Element


----------



## Matsps

Above and Beyond - Sirens of the Sea (acoustic):


----------



## Blake

Hibernation - _Second Nature._


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Flamme




----------



## cwarchc

a nice bit of jazz drumming


----------



## Doc

Lee Konitz Plays + Lionel Hampton & His Paris All Stars Vol. 4, 5 & 6.

Discs 7 and 8 from the box set 'Jazz on Disques Vogue'.


----------



## jim prideaux

Josh Rouse-Nashville.


----------



## Vaneyes

Trying to get in the mood for Sochi, though it's over 800 miles from Moscow. Salut, Russkies!


----------



## DeepR

Sasha - Xpander - Baja






One of my favorite chill tracks. 
This takes me to a paradise island somewhere far away, by the sea, sunshine and a cool breeze. Total freedom and completely no stress. Ahhh.


----------



## Doc

Count Basie: Atomic Mr. Basie.
The Dave Brubeck Quartet at Carnegie Hall.
Miles Davis and Gil Evans: Sketches of Spain.


----------



## lupinix

Emilie Autumn Fight like a girl


----------



## Vinyl

Steve Hillage - Green


----------



## Blake

Loess - _Wind and Water._


----------



## Gilberto

Gene Clark - No Other ....read a blurb in Rolling Stone mag about how a number of current bands are becoming infatuated with this album to the point of performing the whole album in concert. Released about 40 years ago, it came and went. 

Mavis Staples - One True Vine ...superb album and just as good as her last You Are Not Alone. She still has a voice.


----------



## Schubussy

George Harrison - All Things Must Pass








So was George sitting on these tracks while The Beatles were still together? Because what the hell were they thinking choosing 'Maxwell's Silver Hammer' over anything on this?


----------



## Gilberto

Going back old school. Yeah, harmony...what is the point?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Howard Jones - Human's Lib / Dream Into Action


----------



## ShropshireMoose

3rd February was the birthday of Bert Firman (1906-1999), a very good friend of mine, so I'm indulging myself with this CD, which contains his recording of Rhapsody in Blue- the first one made in Britain, with Carroll Gibbons taking the solo piano part. Bert was a lovely man, fine violinist and he had a good band. Here, for your enjoyment is that recording of Gershwin's famous rhapsody:


----------



## Vinyl

A good friend of mine has an alter ego as Dark Ambient star SVARTSINN, and today I received the collaboration he did with (other well-known dark ambient artist) Northaunt, "The Borrowed World", music inspired by Cormac McCarthy's novel "The Road".

I quite like (and sometimes dabble in myself) dark ambient, and on first listen this album is one of the better efforts from both artists. 
One point lost for the vinyl pressing. It's not top notch, which it deserves. It came with a CD, and of course these guys make all of this music on computers anyway, but EVEN SO, they decided to release it on vinyl, and it should be spitzenklasse. 
(They kind of get the point back for simply doing a vinyl run. I've been bothering them about that for years, haha)

I'm not involved in this in any way except being a friend and a fan, so I assume it's OK to post a link?

http://www.deep-audio.de/NORTHAUNTSVARTSINNTheBorrowedLPCD


----------



## Doc

Miles Davis: In a Silent Way
Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come


----------



## cwarchc

Doc said:


> View attachment 34329
> View attachment 34330
> 
> 
> Miles Davis: In a Silent Way
> Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come


In the words of the "Fast Show" nice


----------



## cwarchc

One of my all time favourite "urban" poets, as well as a damn fine musician


----------



## Sonata

Evergrey: Recreation Day. However, I am listening to much more classical than non-classical in the last couple weeks.


----------



## MrTortoise

Just discovering James Booker. What a piano player and what a voice! "Come Rain of Come Shine" and "Please Send Me Someone to Love" were bullets of emotion shot into my heart.


----------



## hpowders

Doc said:


> View attachment 34329
> View attachment 34330
> 
> 
> Miles Davis: In a Silent Way
> Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come


I love In a Silent Way. As we used to say in days long forgotten, "Groovy!!!"


----------



## Blake

Koan - _Argonautica._ Greatness.


----------



## Ravndal

Ulver & Sunn O))) - Terrestrials

Excellent album.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc

This one now








Preceded by this one


----------



## starthrower

Bought this on a whim, and it turned out to be a terrific set!


----------



## neoshredder

This song really speaks to me. Great Lyrics. America - Lonely People


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## violadude

I've been listening to a lot of the "Deftones". I grew up in the 90s and even though I didn't listen to rock music growing up I find myself drawn to 90s rock anyway (Alice in Chains, Nine Inch Nails, and Melvins are some other bands I really like). I know Deftones is more 2000s but if I'm correct their roots are kinda in 90s style rock...


----------



## neoshredder

violadude said:


> I've been listening to a lot of the "Deftones". I grew up in the 90s and even though I didn't listen to rock music growing up I find myself drawn to 90s rock anyway (Alice in Chains, Nine Inch Nails, and Melvins are some other bands I really like). I know Deftones is more 2000s but if I'm correct their roots are kinda in 90s style rock...


Allice in Chains rocked. Love their first few albums. My favorite might be Jar of Flies.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> Allice in Chains rocked. Love their first few albums. My favorite might be Jar of Flies.


My favorite right now is (predictably) "Dirt".


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## lupinix

Metric Fantasies


----------



## Masada

*The Chairman of the Board*

The Chairman of the Board singing through one of my many favorites of his, _Frank Sinatra Sings for Only the Lonely_






​


----------



## Blake

Aes Dana - _Leylines._


----------



## Sudonim

Quite often I find myself liking the latter-day Dylan more than the "classic" one.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://random

I admit I'm not really in the mood for show music, although it is a fine album... and I think it's winning me over as its playing 









Ute Lemper sings _Berlin Cabaret Songs_ (in German). This album is one of the Decca Entartete Musik (Nazi-decreed degenerate music) series. The album also exists in the English version, but I have never heard it:









If you like smoky cabaret music, à la Marlene Dietrich, you will love this.


----------



## DrKilroy

I have no idea what it is, but I like it. 






Best regards, Dr


----------



## Flamme

''Ahoy there!''


----------



## Schubussy

Dead Can Dance - Aion


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Haydn man

Annie Lennox Diva
Boy can she sing


----------



## OboeKnight

Obsessed with this album right now. I can't believe I didn't buy it sooner. I think Jillian is my favorite song there...it's just great.


----------



## Antihero




----------



## SimonNZ

Orchestra Baobab - Made In Dakar


----------



## Morimur

*Captain Beefheart: Trout Mask Replica*

The only true masterpiece in the "Rock" idiom: Jazz, Blues and the Avant-Garde mixed into one nightmarish stew.

View attachment 35065


----------



## Morimur

*Atahualpa Yupanqui: L'Integrale [Box-Set]*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000027JNH


----------



## norman bates

Lope de Aguirre said:


> The only true masterpiece in the "Rock" idiom: Jazz, Blues and the Avant-Garde mixed into one nightmarish stew.
> 
> View attachment 35065


I wouldn't certainly call it "the only true rock masterpiece" but it's certainly one of greatest and one of the most original albums too. And Atahualpa is probably my favorite folk musician


----------



## Morimur

norman bates said:


> I wouldn't certainly call it "the only true rock masterpiece" but it's certainly one of greatest and one of the most original albums too. And Atahualpa is probably my favorite folk musician


Atahualpa is my favorite folk musician too. I bought L'Integrale late last year from eBay, as Amazon was and still is sold out of new copies. Anyway, a giant artist. Picasso was fan.


----------



## Schubussy

norman bates said:


> I wouldn't certainly call it "the only true rock masterpiece" but it's certainly one of greatest and one of the most original albums too. And Atahualpa is probably my favorite folk musician


I'm actually not too fond of it myself, although it is very much my sort of thing. I would choose several Captain Beefheart albums ahead of it.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Miles Davis And Horns" (1956)

...though made up of sessions from 1951 and 1953


----------



## starthrower

Sun Ra-Helsinki 1971


----------



## Vinyl




----------



## norman bates

Schubussy said:


> I'm actually not too fond of it myself, although it is very much my sort of thing. I would choose several Captain Beefheart albums ahead of it.


What are your favorites? There are very few things of Beefheart that I don't like, but I see TMR as the perfect realization of his vision, with all those polyrhythms and those crazy guitars. There was a thread not long ago about surreal music, I have difficulties to find something classical that I would put in that thread but TMR is certainly a good candidate for it.
And tell me more about Hurley, I know only Have moicy! and it's a fantastic album.


----------



## jani

Literally eight years ago ( yeah eight years is a long time for a youngster like me.) this song was released and its still one of my favorites and four year after its release it literally changed my life.

Before it hadn't heard such speed, melody etc... at the same time i wasn't aware that you could even play guitar like that.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## cwarchc

How you can play a guitar?
Watch and learn


----------



## SimonNZ

Now:










Horace Silver - The Jody Grind (1966)

earlier:










Blind Boy Fuller - East Coast Piedmont Style


----------



## Count




----------



## Schubussy

jani said:


> Literally eight years ago ( yeah eight years is a long time for a youngster like me.) this song was released and its still one of my favorites and four year after its release it literally changed my life.
> 
> Before it hadn't heard such speed, melody etc... at the same time i wasn't aware that you could even play guitar like that.


That's all well and good, but in my opinion metal sounds best played as slow as possible.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Octagonal Gold- Harry Gold and His Pieces of Eight

An album from 1980, when Harry was a mere 73 years of age. Some great bass sax solos on here, Harry bought his bass sax off Adrian Rollini in the 1920s! He made all the arrangements for his band, who are: Bob Lazell (clarinet and tenor sax), Al Wynette (trumpet), Gordon Blundy (trombone), Don Lowes (piano), Peter Crane (bass) and Stan Daly (drums). All the tunes are good standards, I especially like: "Stumbling", "Mississippi Mud", "Poor Butterfly", "Ida, Sweet as Apple Cider" and "Dippermouth Blues".


----------



## Blake

KiloWatts - _Acceptitude._ Most nice.


----------



## Gilberto

Gilberto said:


> Going back old school. Yeah, harmony...what is the point?


I have to wonder why this wouldn't be considered "classical". Is there something here that can't be notated and approved under that label?

Go back to defining what "classical" really is...


----------



## samurai

John Coltrane--*
Trane's Blues and Coltrane Plays the Blues 
*Art Blakey and The Jazz Messengers--* Mosiac*


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*The Sixth Sense*


----------



## SimonNZ

Keren Ann - La Biographie De Luka Philipsen










Ali Farka Toure and Toumani Diabate - In The Heart Of The Moon










LaVern Baker Sings Bessie Smith


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Xaxa lol nope


----------



## Schubussy

Stars of the Lid - The Tired Sounds of Stars of the Lid


----------



## Gilberto

Hot Tuna 2013-11-21 The Strand Theater, Lakewood, NJ (Live) on Spotify

I don't understand nor can I search out why there are thousands of Hot Tuna concerts up on Spotify. Their "book" is not like the Dead or anything. But wow....Jack was slappin' the bass around on I Know Your Rider.


----------



## samurai

Horace Silver--*
Song For My Father and The Cape Verdean Blues 
*Lee Morgan--* Search For The New Land*


----------



## SimonNZ

Chick Corea and Gary Burton - Live At Montreux 1997 dvd


----------



## Blake

Baroness - _Yellow and Green._


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Tristan

*Janne da Arc* - Sylvia






A Japanese rock band that often incorporates orchestral strings into their music. Love them.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beach House - Bloom










Mazzy Star - So Tonight That I Might See

Been needing a good dose of dreamy calm-making music today


----------



## Blake

May Blitz - _May Blitz._


----------



## Oreb

A new one from my hero (and Gary Lucas):









and this stunner:


----------



## Gilberto

101 Strings - The Soul Of The Blues !!!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pink Floyd - _Echoes_, _Us and Them_, _Shine On You Crazy Diamond_.


----------



## Gilberto

Yes - Close To The Edge Instrumental Version


----------



## PetrB

*Douglas Spotted Eagle*

Douglas Spotted Eagle ~ Arrival


----------



## maestro267

*Transatlantic*: Kaleidoscope

This album is nearly a month old, and I got my copy this week. What an album! Two massive epics flank three shorter songs (by prog standards anyway).


----------



## Blake

Black Widow - _III_


----------



## SimonNZ




----------



## PetrB

Nikhil Banerjee & Shankar Ghosh - Marubehag, Mishra Shivaranjani





On this two-hour long link, the first piece lasts approximately 1:34:00. The recording stops mid-performance of the second piece. Still, that hour plus near forty minutes is more the way Indian music goes, outside constraints of 'how much room is on the recording medium.' Concerts in India can be out-of doors, start in early evening, last until dawn: people come, people go, they nap and wake, while many are in attendance throughout.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Waltz for Debby* Bill Evans / Bill Evans Trio (1961)


----------



## starthrower

Steve Lacy Quartet playing Prospectus


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Sonata

Leaves Eyes: Njord, Lovelorn
Within Temptation: The Unforgiving, Mother Earth
Darkwater: Calling the Earth to Witness
Harmony: Dreaming Awake
Five Finger Death Punch: War is the Answer
Dax Johnson: Levity, The Beauty of Human Error
Tim Neumark: Influence


----------



## Skilmarilion

Rolling with *Pink Floyd* a fair bit lately ...

- _Hey You_
- _Comfortably Numb_
- _Dogs_
- _Sheep_
- _Pigs (Three different ones)_
- _Time_
- _High Hopes_


----------



## Vesteralen

Prefer the complete Bozzies, but this is a good compilation as compilations go.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this tonight and would recommend it


----------



## Blake

The English Beat - _I Just Can't Stop._


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

Kenny Burrell - Midnight Blue










Herbie Hancock et al - A Tribute To Miles


----------



## Cosmos

Right now I'm listening to a prog-house playlist while I study for my midterm






And now I'm getting off talkclassical


----------



## mirepoix

Hank Garland - Jazz Winds from a New Direction.

I find this to be fairly easy listening and none the worse for that. In fact, it's almost the type of music I can have playing in the background while I'm otherwise occupied.


----------



## Wood

Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Morimur

*Behemoth - (2014) The Satanist*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Turisas* - Battle Metal on YouTube. Another great Finnish metal band.






They are playing a gig in a few weeks in my town, I will defintely be there.


----------



## Blake

Hariprasad Chaurasia - _Raga Darbari Kannada._ Master of the bansuri.


----------



## KenOC

Vesuvius said:


> Hariprasad Chaurasia - _Raga Darbari Kannada._ Master of the bansuri.


Hariprasad Chaurasia says he developed breath control (of which he has plenty) in his younger years while training to be a professional wrestler. 'S true!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## clavichorder

The Who, See Me Feel Me Touch Me Heal Me


----------



## starthrower

Funky 70s album form Gismonti.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

starthrower said:


>


This was VDGG's peak imo along with Hammill's In camera and Over. World Record tried too hard to be like Still Life a bit like A day at the races did following A night at the Opera

A regrouping as VDG was entertaining but different and I did quite like Quiet zone. Hammill has produced some good albums since that mid-70s heyday with A Black box, Sitting targets and Enter K being more than likeable though thereafter less so imo.

I saw them around the time of World Record and than again around the time of Quiet Zone but only sporadically thereafter.

I'll next spin The margin I think as it's ages since I've listened to that clap-free K Group album.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^
I like those two more than the earlier albums. Hammill sounds great singing this high energy, aggressive material. Still Life is a great recording too!

I'd be interested in hearing more of Hammill's solo material. I have one old album of acoustic material, but I'd like to hear something a little heavier as long as it's not some dated 80s production.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Arcade Fire's new album... Reflector. A great follow up to their Grammy award winning 'The Suburbs' in 2010.
David Bowie can be heard in the title track below:


----------



## Schubussy

Acid Mothers Temple & The Cosmic Inferno - Pink Lady Lemonade - You're From Outer Space


----------



## SimonNZ

Ornette Coleman - Something Else


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Schubussy

Joy Division - Closer


----------



## starthrower

I didn't know the coed lineup performed this old material.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SimonNZ

Rokia Traore - Bowmboi


----------



## Tristan

*Crystal Fighters* - Plage






A pretty good example of the type of music I listen to when not listening to classical.


----------



## MagneticGhost

The new Mike Oldfield album.
Some great guitar solos.


----------



## DeepR

Very nice chill track.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Blues A-Plenty, Johnny Hodges and Ben Webster.*


----------



## shangoyal

The Band - Music from Big Pink


----------



## SimonNZ

Keith Jarrett / Garry Peacock / Jack De Johnette - Inside Out


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sebastian Hardie


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

shangoyal said:


> The Band - Music from Big Pink


I think I'll give that a listen after lunch as it's been years, um, likely decades ... TY


----------



## Vaneyes

Eddie, long time no see. Your posts have become as scarce as Varese concert pieces. Anyway, welcome back, if you were ever gone. :tiphat:


----------



## Blake

Johnathan Kreisberg - _Shadowless._ Great Jazz guitar.


----------



## Morimur

What's up with that 'video'? This isn't a brothel, Vanayes.


----------



## Morimur

Muse Wanderer said:


> Arcade Fire's new album... Reflector. A great follow up to their Grammy award winning 'The Suburbs' in 2010.


I guess I can see why it's popular, but I find it _very_ repetitive... Now it's tattooed in my BRAIN!!! AAARGGHH!!!


----------



## Morimur

Sorry for being such a critic ya'll. Here's something you can judge me on...


----------



## SimonNZ

Donald Byrd - Street Lady


----------



## clavichorder

Rockin' out.


----------



## samurai

clavichorder said:


> Rockin' out.


*IMHO, *the opening wrenching guitar riffs to this song are amongst the best--if not *the best*--ever to be heard in any rock song from any era or group. From the jump, they grab you by the cajones and won't let go! :devil:


----------



## starthrower

Return To Forever 1973 w/ Bill Connors

[YT]v=ppUpj90YAFU#t=380[/YT]


----------



## Gilberto

Earl "Fatha" Hines - Honor Thy Fatha ....a true original.


----------



## Blake

The Veils - _Sun Gangs._ Really dig this band.


----------



## tdc

Simple pop music, (and listen to that sloppy guitar solo  ) still what charisma. PJ Harvey has got the stuff.


----------



## Schubussy

My favourite reggae song.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I really dig this progressive rock band called Transatlantic. It includes members from Spocks Beard, Marillion, Dream Theater and The Flower Kings. This video is not really very representative of their overall sound as they are like a mix of Yes and Genesis and many of their songs are epic in scope and length (25 to 60 plus minutes). However, I really love this video and this song by Neal Morse.






Also I found this really cool remastered concert of Genesis during the Peter Gabriel days on YouTube. This is a good example of the art rock form and the theatrics that made Genesis so cool before the days when Phil Collins took over vocals. I think Collins was a good choice as his voice has many similar characteristics of Gabriel's but they had to sacrifice the interesting theatrics that made their shows so unique in the early days.






Kevin


----------



## Morimur

Kevin Pearson said:


> I really dig this progressive rock band called Transatlantic. It includes members from Spocks Beard, Marillion, Dream Theater and The Flower Kings.


If you like progressive rock, the music of Igor Wakhevitch might be of interest to you. Here's a sample...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Eddie, long time no see. Your posts have become as scarce as Varese concert pieces. Anyway, welcome back, if you were ever gone. :tiphat:


Thanks Vaneyes, just like Varese quality not quantity


----------



## elgar's ghost

Cactus - Fully Unleashed. A 2-disc live compendium from 1971-2 featuring the three incarnations of this sadly short-lived band formed from the ashes of Vanilla Fudge. Includes the complete (and previously unissued) final gig of the volatile Rusty Day/Jim McCarty/Tim Bogert/Carmine Appice line-up recorded close-up and personal on what sounds like a wonderfully sweaty evening at Ellis Auditorium, Memphis.

In a recent thread I suggested that Mountain may have been the U.S.'s first classic heavy rock band. If so, on this evidence Cactus were the second.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## cwarchc

A touch of Hancock








preceded by a little Monk


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Quentin Maclean was a remarkable organist. He studied with Reger, gave the first performance in Britain of Hindemith's Organ Concerto (with Sir Henry Wood conducting), but was best known as a cinema organist. I bought this on the net from the USA. It was recorded only a couple of weeks before Mac's death in 1962 from lung cancer, and is most enjoyable. Opening with Eric Coates' Knightsbridge March, there is a fascinating version of the Lambeth Walk, a good medley of standards, a decidedly quirky version of Valencia, and it ends with 12th Street Rag. The recordings were made on the spur of the moment with no intention of publication, but I'm jolly glad they did. Would that he'd recorded more classical stuff- his 78 of Widor's Toccata is the fastest version I've ever heard, and as clear and precise as anybody's. A great musician.


----------



## Blake

Ekko - _Any Given Sunday._ Really tasteful and subtle stuff.


----------



## starthrower

Towner/Abercrombie-Five Years Later 
Just released on CD in the states.


----------



## samurai

Don Henley--*Actual Miles: Henley's Greatest Hits. * The more I listen to this guy sing, the more I admire him.


----------



## jani

I love this tune could dance to it for hours.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Ornette Coleman--*
Change Of The Century 
*Chick Corea and Return To Forever--* Romantic Warrior*


----------



## Sonata

Several enjoyable non-classical albums lately:

Michele McLaughlin: Reflections
Pan's Labyrinth film score
Evanescence: self titled album and Fallen
Elysion: Silent Scream
Lacuna Coil: self titled EP
Coheed and Cambria: Afterman the Ascension
Frank Sinatra playlist
Carlos Nakai: Canyon Trilogy


----------



## starthrower

Ginger Baker in Frankfurt 1995 w/ Bill Frisell and Charlie Haden.


----------



## Blake

Orbital - _In Sides._


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Tristan

Love this:


----------



## Oreb

A bit of a binge today - keeping me company while I wrestle with PowerPoints and the dreaded Endnote - and very indulgent because IMO these are five-star masterpieces:


----------



## maestro267

*Spock's Beard*: Snow

A rock opera.


----------



## Katie

In anticipation of what hopefully will be a soon-issued statement regarding Dave's Picks volume 10 from the Dead's primal era, I've been listening to Ladies and Gentlemen, a compilation of excerpts from 4 shows in April '71 at their East Coast Mecca (lotta of '69 redux!)...that sublime transition from NFA > GDTRFB is a 20 second excerpt I use to help explain "it" to potential initiates 















peace/Katie


----------



## ShropshireMoose

This superb CD features some of the finest British jazz musicians of the 1950s and I absolutely love it. Kenny Baker I knew well, and his trumpet playing was always inspirational, others featured on here include the wonderful George Chisholm, Jimmy Skidmore, Harry Klein, Dill Jones, Vic Ash, Bill le Sage, Eric Delaney, Phil Seaman, and the now almost forgotten alto player, Bertie King, a wonderful soloist, with a most beautiful tone. This CD on Vocalion, has been remastered from the original tapes and sounds superb. Highly recommended.


----------



## mirepoix

Manxfeeder said:


> *Blues A-Plenty, Johnny Hodges and Ben Webster.*


I should have known it wouldn't be enough for me to simply click 'Like' on this post... So yet again, this forum has (albeit innocently) twisted my arm and sent me to Amazon, and now Johnny Hodges and Ben Webster, Strayhorn and Woodyard et al are all on their way to me.


----------



## Sonata

I'm going to go through my entire collections of: Lacuna Coil, Within Temptation, Leaves Eyes, and Vanden Plas in preparation for all of their new albums


----------



## SimonNZ

Ram Narayan, sarangi - "Raga Jaunpuri"


----------



## Wood

*Mingus *at Cornell 1964


----------



## Gilberto

Joe Pass - At Montreux 1975


----------



## wrycker

I'm listening a lot to Don McLean lately. One of the best singers-songwriters ever, in my opinion. Highly recommend to check it out


----------



## rrudolph

There's some great orchestral writing on this recording.








And some great chamber stuff on this one.


----------



## Centropolis

I really like this album.


----------



## cwarchc

If you are an aficionado of Tony Levin? you will enjoy this


----------



## wrycker

Centropolis said:


> I really like this album.
> 
> View attachment 37066


Come away with me her best album for me =)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Édith Piaf: Padam, Padam


----------



## starthrower

Ralph Towner-Solo Concert


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a great bluesy guitarist who thinks very highly of Johnny Winter:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Royal Northern College of Music, Manchester (tonight, Saturday 15th March)

Tord Gustavsen Ensemble (Norway)

(Tord Gustavsen, piano; Tore Brunborg, saxophones; Mats Eilertsen, double bass; Jarle Vespestad, drums)


----------



## Blancrocher

You've Lost that Loving Feeling--live in 1965.

*edit* And now Unchained Melody.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Tristan

Ah...it's nice to listen to some "low music" every now and then. All this talk of elitism and sophistication and "hard work" to enjoy a piece of music makes me want to hear more stuff like this:


----------



## senza sordino

My rare venture into the world of non classical. I thought tonight I'd listen to 
Claude Bolling Suite for Classical Guitar and Jazz Piano Trio
View attachment 37204


----------



## SimonNZ

starthrower said:


> Ralph Towner-Solo Concert


A desert island disc. i'm going to pull that one out for another listen


----------



## mirepoix

Les Paul (minus multiples of Mary) for my Sunday morning.


----------



## starthrower

SimonNZ said:


> A desert island disc. i'm going to pull that one out for another listen


It took me forever, but I finally picked up the CD. Towner is one of a kind, with a unique sound and approach on the 12 string acoustic. Other favorite albums are Diary, and Oregon's Winter Light. Also recommended is the recently re-issued Five Years Later, with John Abercrombie.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Black Sabbath: Dehumanizer
*
View attachment 37308


An incredibly underrated album, within the context of Black Sabbath as a whole and within the Ronnie James Dio era.

I love all era's of the Band from the original through to Tony Martin but the Dio-era is without a doubt my favourite. It is a pity more live material from this album hasn't been made available and an opportunity was missed with the deluxe reissue to include the Cozy Powell demos (Bad Blood, The Next Time and if memory serves an original demo for Master of Insanity).

Three of my favourite tracks on this album in their studio versions would have to be:

*Buried Alive*





*Too Late*





In a live environment, *After All (The Dead)* is a try classic:


----------



## Blake

Kamelot - _The Black Halo._ Kahn is one of the greatest voices in Metal, without a doubt. Opera trained ... he's the real deal.


----------



## Blancrocher

Josephine Baker - J'ai deux amours


----------



## SimonNZ

Scott Walker - Scott 1


----------



## science

I need to spend more time in this corner of the forum. I think I like you guys.

The wife spent last night at her sister's, so the mouse listened to some free jazz:










And some Miles Davis:










She came back so I thought I'd remind her about how to approach our marriage:










- and to tell the truth, I don't think she listened to it one bit.


----------



## Gilberto

David Crosby - If I Could Only Remember...These Sessions 

3 beautiful hours of studio tapes that resulted in his first solo album
and if you know who was on it then you know where it goes


----------



## Jos

Black sands by Bonobo and then Tapestry by Carole King. 
Weird combo, I know....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SimonNZ

earlier:










Duke Ellington (feat. Mahalia Jackson) - Black, Brown and Beige (1958)

"Come Sunday" is one of Mahalia's finest moments










Scott Walker - Scott 2










Arne Domnerus - Jazz At The Pawnshop

apparently this set is a Very Big Deal with audiophile collectors, and is famed for its perfect capture of live acoustics

can't argue with that - and its also some really great playing


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> Scott Walker - Scott 2


Scott Walker is one of my favourite borderline artists, him constantly crossing over in to the unexpected quite excites me!

/ptr


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Harry Roy and his band, this set I had for Christmas in 1973! I love it still. Today it's side 3 that's getting an airing, so I am enjoying: Sky High Honeymoon/Down Home Rag/Heatwave/What a Difference a Day Made/San Sue Strut/Cheerful Blues/You're a Sweetheart/Old Mammy Mine. Recordings from 1935-8, they sound great, and the energy of the band is a delight. Stanley Black's piano solos on Down Home Rag and San Sue Strut are a particular pleasure- but I love it all.


----------



## norman bates

SimonNZ said:


> "Come Sunday" is one of Mahalia's finest moments


I'd say it's one of the finest moments of american music


----------



## mirepoix

Orange Crate Art - Van **** Parks and Brian Wilson.


----------



## GreenMamba

Led Zeppelin's Physical Graffiti, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Morimur

*Wolf Krakowsky - (2002) Goyrl: Destiny*

Bob Dylan has nothing on Wolf Krakowsky.

View attachment 37467


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Jos said:


> Black sands by Bonobo and then Tapestry by Carole King.
> Weird combo, I know....
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Isn't Bonobo a dwarf chimpanzee - I guess one pop music performer found their level whilst Carole did her bit of sewing


----------



## Katie

Van, I think yer seriously screwing with our heads! The Rivieras, Rosie & Co., Wolf, Buck & Ringo, AND John & Olivia...this is like a mind bending session of Sesame Street's "One of these things doesn't belong", only the answer is "everything" ...


----------



## SimonNZ

Duke Ellington - Ellington Indigos (1958)


----------



## mirepoix

SimonNZ said:


> Duke Ellington - Ellington Indigos (1958)


Yes. In fact, 'yes' multiplied by the minimum number of characters required to post a message.


----------



## starthrower

Just got this one after waiting 20 years. Superb material and performances without the
dated production of the previous releases recorded in the 80s. John Surman's reed work
on a number of tracks gives it even more strength!


----------



## Morimur

*Einstürzende Neubauten - (1983) (2006) Zeichnungen des Patienten O.T.*

Sonic terrorism at its finest...

View attachment 37513


----------



## SimonNZ

Scott Walker - Scott 3

a desert island disc










Duke Ellington - Ellington Uptown (1952)










Sparks - Lil' Beethoven


----------



## samurai

Don Henley--*Actual Miles: Henley's Greatest Hits. *This guy always has something politically relevant to say in his songs and the voice to get his message across. Along with Jackson Browne and Michael McDonald, he has definitely become one of my favorite male lyricists and singers.


----------



## Jos

Boards of Canada,

Music has the right to children, rereleased on vinyl in 2013. 

As good as it was in the nineties. Electronica at its best.



Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Gilberto

In a folk mood today...

Joan Baez - Any Day Now (songs of Bob Dylan)
Arlo Guthrie - The Best Of Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Katie

Among a storied 35-year touring career comprising 2,318 shows, RT 2.2 arguably documents one of the top 5!...buzzy, hoary, fat, wet, sound!


----------



## Vaneyes

Katie said:


> Van, I think yer seriously screwing with our heads! The Rivieras, Rosie & Co., Wolf, Buck & Ringo, AND John & Olivia...this is like a mind bending session of Sesame Street's "One of these things doesn't belong", only the answer is "everything" ...
> 
> View attachment 37475


Thanks, Katie. :kiss:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## Blancrocher

Ornette Coleman, The Shape of Jazz to Come.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Duke Ellington and Johnny Hodges! To quote the title of an old song, "What a Perfect Combination" ! This is one of my favourite jazz records, bliss!


----------



## cwarchc

Random selection for the commute









I now remember why I only bought one of their albums


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*The Beatles: Love*
View attachment 37881


This was my gateway into the Beatles and it still holds a place in my heart. A fantastic album.

The reworked 'While My Guitar Gently Weeps' into a string/guitar arrangement alone is heavenly but the sheer number of subtle details and transitions make this a real gem. The abridged 'Glass Onion', the insertion of the guitar solo from 'Hey Bulldog' into 'Lasy Madonna' and the introduction 'Here Comes the Sun' stand out particularly for me.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scott Walker - Til The Band Comes In (a.k.a. Scott 5)

a surprisingly uneven album, with more concessions to the mainstream, after the previous four


----------



## ShropshireMoose

The inimitable Marty Grosz and his Orphan Newsboys. A superb guitarist, vocalist, wit and raconteur, with Peter Ecklund (cornet), Bobby Gordon (clarinet) and Greg Cohen (bass), this is as good a way to start the day as any. The tracks I played are: My Monday Date/I'm Building Up to an Awful Letdown/It's the Talk of the Town/Back In Your Own Backyard/Clarinet Marmalade/A Hundred Years from Today/Squeeze Me/Sweet Substitute/Comes Love/One Hour Tonight/Wabash Blues.
Marty's vocal on "Sweet Substitute" is as good as Jelly Roll Morton, without being in any way an imitation of that wonderful man, this is a great record.


----------



## SimonNZ

Art Blakey - A Night At Birdland










David Sylvian - Gone To Earth


----------



## Skilmarilion

Nas

_World's an Addiction_

_No Introduction_

_Carry on Tradition_

_What Goes Around_


----------



## SimonNZ

Just purchased a copy of The New Penguin Book Of English Folk Songs, and I'm going to go through it with Youtube, comparing different versions of all 151 songs and finding prefered versions, and reading the notes:

1 The Bold Princess Royal






2 Bonny Bunch Of Roses O






3 Captain Ward


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Fats Waller, what a superb pianist, composer, arranger, musician. Did anyone else ever bring such joy to living? Did anyone else bring such unadulterated brio and sparkling good humour to the recording studios? I doubt it. What a tragedy he wore himself out and died at the age of 39. This is a great LP, the tracks are: How Can You Face Me?/Dream Man/What's the Reason?/Sweet and Low/Handful of Keys/I Used to Love You/There'll Be Some Changes Made/Original E-flat Blues/I Just Made Up With That Old Girl of Mine/You're Laughing at Me/Ring Dem Bells/Lulu's Back in Town/My Very Good Friend the Milkman/Do Me a Favour. Fats' solo piano version of Duke Ellington's "Ring Dem Bells" is really beautiful and show just what a sensitive musician he was.


----------



## JohnD

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 38209
> 
> 
> Fats Waller, what a superb pianist, composer, arranger, musician. Did anyone else ever bring such joy to living? Did anyone else bring such unadulterated brio and sparkling good humour to the recording studios? I doubt it. What a tragedy he wore himself out and died at the age of 39. This is a great LP, the tracks are: How Can You Face Me?/Dream Man/What's the Reason?/Sweet and Low/Handful of Keys/I Used to Love You/There'll Be Some Changes Made/Original E-flat Blues/I Just Made Up With That Old Girl of Mine/You're Laughing at Me/Ring Dem Bells/Lulu's Back in Town/My Very Good Friend the Milkman/Do Me a Favour. Fats' solo piano version of Duke Ellington's "Ring Dem Bells" is really beautiful and show just what a sensitive musician he was.


What an artist!


----------



## cwarchc

I saw these in 1984 at the Monsters of Rock, at Castle Donnington
Very impressive for an unknown German band


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Vaneyes

Robert Goulet R.I.P.


----------



## SimonNZ

6 The Handsome Cabin Boy





 (Kate Bush)

7 The Female Drummer





 (Steeleye Span)

8 Bold General Wolfe





 (Maddy Prior)

9 The Golden Vanity





 (Peggy Seeger)


----------



## Katie

I'm almost embarrassed to admit that, after a number of years of deadicated listening, I've only this afternoon downloaded the soundboard of the Dead's 5/7/77 Boston Garden show...good heavens, to think of this performance back-to-back-to-back with Barton Hall and Buffalo is simply breathtaking; anyway, here are a few of my favorites (for the Cliff Notes versions, listen to 1:25-3:00 of Deal and 3:47-close at 7:30(!!) for TMNS...clearly this is Jerry's stage, but Keith's manic work on the piano is blisteringly good (wow  ))











Sign me, out in the cold rain and snow tonight/Kat


----------



## Gilberto

John Holt - 1000 Volts of Holt ....Killing Me Softly...Mr Bojangles...I love his voice ....while making my Jamaican rice and peas
The Mighty Diamonds - Ice On Fire

later...
The Doors - The Workshop Sessions ...love this stuff...just bangin' it out in the studio
Neil Young - The Complex Sessions - Change Your Mind

later yet...

Acoustic Hot Tuna 2014-02-17 McDonald Theater, Eugene, OR


----------



## Gilberto

Katie said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to admit that, after a number of years of deadicated listening, I've only this afternoon downloaded the soundboard of the Dead's 5/7/77 Boston Garden show...good heavens, to think of this performance back-to-back-to-back with Barton Hall and Buffalo is simply breathtaking; anyway, here are a few of my favorites (for the Cliff Notes versions, listen to 1:25-3:00 of Deal and 3:47-close at 7:30(!!) for TMNS...clearly this is Jerry's stage, but Keith's manic work on the piano is blisteringly good (wow  ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me, out in the cold rain and snow tonight/Kat


I'll take your word for it. I have had a link saved of SBDs...I'll make this the first.


----------



## Vaneyes

From the post-disco era, Taylor and Louis XIV hair.






Two days ago, on The Morning Show (Toronto). Lookin' good at 52. There must be a daytime talk show for her somewhere.


----------



## starthrower

Long live Sam Rivers!


----------



## SimonNZ

11 The Greenland Whale Fishery





 (The Pogues)

12 The Isle Of France





 (Nic Jones)

13 The Mermaid





 (The City Waites)

14 Nancy Of Yarmouth





 (The Young Tradition)

-

stop me if this is going to become annoying


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> 6 The Handsome Cabin Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kate Bush)
> 
> 7 The Female Drummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Steeleye Span)
> 
> 8 Bold General Wolfe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Maddy Prior)
> 
> 9 The Golden Vanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Peggy Seeger)


Great idea Simon. This deserves it's own thread.


----------



## Wood

Recently I've listened to Art Blakey, June Tabor and the Atlanta Rhythm Section.


----------



## Wood

Recently I've listened to Art Blakey, June Tabor and the Atlanta Rhythm Section.

But only once each.........


----------



## Sonata

Tarja- What Lies Beneath
Within Temptation- Hydra
Lacuna Coil- Listened to all of their albums recently
Apocalyptica- Wagner Reloaded, live


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Tristan

This has to be one of my all-time favorite non-classical songs. At least in the top 5. I just love it:

*Passion Pit* - Sleepyhead


----------



## JohnD

Crudblud said:


> Frank Zappa - 1973/05/18 Uniondale, NY
> 
> Great concert from one of my favourite Zappa line-ups.


Was that his Petite Wazoo band?


----------



## GreenMamba

Have been listening to my favorite Jazz album:


----------



## starthrower

JohnD said:


> Was that his Petite Wazoo band?


No. Wazoo was '72.


----------



## Blake

GreenMamba said:


> Have been listening to my favorite Jazz album:
> 
> View attachment 38398


Jamming some Miles today too. Very nice.


----------



## SimonNZ

Following GreenMamba and pulling out Miles Smiles for another listen.

Not my favorite Miles album, but I still love everything the Second Quintet recorded. What a band!


----------



## Blancrocher

Miles - Sketches of Spain


----------



## SimonNZ

17 The Saucy Sailor Boy





 (Wailin Jennys)

19 Spanish Ladies





 (Robert Shaw Chorale)

20 The White Cockade





 (The Corries)

21 The Bold Fisherman





 (Shirley Collins)

22 Cupid The Ploughboy





 (Jim Causley)


----------



## SimonNZ

duplicate..........................


----------



## Gilberto

Looks like some Miles Davis was going down yesterday. I happened to give the Miles At The Fillmore a spin yesterday (just the first 2 discs). Great to finally hear these shows in their full unedited performances.

Right now.... Bob Dylan - Another Self Portrait ...fans really hate on the Self Portrait album. Not only did I not mind the change of pace at the time, the newly issued alternative takes and versions along with other tracks from the period is most welcome here.


----------



## SimonNZ

*gasp* I didn't realize they'd put out a third set in the Miles Bootleg Series. Thanks for the heads up!










http://www.allaboutjazz.com/php/article.php?id=46924#.UzqWcaiSxIE


----------



## Jeff W

Just got done listening to this soundtrack.


----------



## Blancrocher

Joshua Rifkin playing "Piano Rags by Scott Joplin," for the composer's birthday anniversary.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## SimonNZ

The Very Best Of Ethiopiques, disc two


----------



## ShropshireMoose

The Indispensable Duke Ellington and the Small Groups 1941

Charlie the Chulo/Lament for Javanette/A Lull At Dawn/Ready Eddy Barney Bigard and His Orchestra
Dear Old Southland/Solitude Duke Ellington

Side 2 of this great record. The Barney Bigard items are amongst my favourites of the Ellington small group recordings, especially "A Lull at Dawn" and "Ready Eddy". Beautiful, really beautiful. Ellington's two piano solos are extremely good too.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Fantastic outdoor gig by the New Grass Revival shortly before they disbanded.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I am exploring a number of blues artists through YouTube. In particular, I am listening to Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Elmore James and Leadbelly.

Sister Rosetta Tharpe is the biggest surprise. Her character and passion really shines through the music. Equally expressive vocally and on guitar.


----------



## Katie

AClockworkOrange said:


> Right now I am exploring a number of blues artists through YouTube.


I can get lost on youtube, which - in addition to iTunes and Amazon (esp. with the proliferation of the latter's mp3 inventory) - I usually leave up in separate windows as I read through the TC threads to facilitate quick sampling of referenced works. And don't get me started on the documentaries! Sometimes the hours between 8 pm and 2 am are lost in a fugue.../kat








Edit: "fugue" :lol: , I caught it after posting; yet, sometimes both musical and psychological episodes of the phenomenon coincide!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Katie said:


> I can get lost on youtube, which - in addition to iTunes and Amazon (esp. with the proliferation of the latter's mp3 inventory) - I usually leave up in separate windows as I read through the TC threads to facilitate quick sampling of referenced works.


I often do this when I'm writing as I tend to use music to inspire or create certain moods or simply to keep me going. I always had music on when writing assignments back at Uni and I would have gone 'round the twist with my dissertation otherwise.

I must admit, it never occurred to me to this when browsing threads for the reasons you mentioned. It seems so obvious now but until you mentioned it...  I think I may have to borrow that idea for an indefinite period of time...:lol:


----------



## larshouseguru

Have anyone heard "Richard Akesson - The composer"? 

It´s so amazing. My guess is that he will be the biggest composer/producer in the world after some time!
He´s like Chopin or Rachmaninoff 2014!!!


----------



## Blancrocher

The Wayne Shorter Quartet - Without a Net


----------



## SimonNZ

Love it. No apologies.


----------



## Katie

larshouseguru said:


> Have anyone heard "Richard Akesson - The composer"?
> 
> It´s so amazing. My guess is that he will be the biggest composer/producer in the world after some time!
> He´s like Chopin or Rachmaninoff 2014!!!


Are you sure? I don't think this is an original composition...






And while this starts rather nicely, gravity pulls it quickly to earth with the onslaught of the synth sound and vocal accompaniment...still, I do like the piano at the start and finish...


----------



## Tristan

Blue October - Into the Ocean

This is such a depressing song, but it is absolutely beautiful:


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## maestro267

*Steven Wilson*: Grace for Drowning


----------



## Tristan

I never see anyone post any reggae in here:

*Rebelution* - Safe and Sound






It's impossible for me to not associate this song with Santa Cruz. If I'm there, I have to listen to it


----------



## Katie

Tristan said:


> *Rebelution* - Safe and Sound


That puts me to mind of a recent tape I discovered among a box of cassettes purchased at a yard sale for a couple bucks: Eek-a-mouse's "Assassinator" (RAS/1983)...I made it about 3 songs in before the tape shredded and now can't find anything but the vinyl; this absolutely amazing creation was apparently never released on cd! Guess I'll look for a d/l, though neither iTunes nor Amazon appears to have the mp3...anyway, here's the title track...














Edit: Correction, the entirety of Assassinator - except for Bad Friday - and another album, The King and I, appear as a combined twofer under the title Mouse-a-Mania, which both sources above do carry as a download, as well as in cd format through affiliates. There, now you know more than you could possibly want about Eek-a-mouse; go ahead and wow yer friends on the weekend party circuit!


----------



## Gilberto




----------



## senza sordino

Sir John Alot of Merrie Englandes Musyk Thyng and ye Grene Knyghte (1968)
John Renbourne
View attachment 38660

View attachment 38661


I first heard this over 30 years ago. My uncle had an LP, I made a tape copy. I lost that copy some years ago. So I hadn't heard Sir John alot in some time. The first side / half is medieval music, played on a modern guitar and the second side is more like folk music, sometimes a little bluesy and always with some fine guitar playing. I now have my own copy.


----------



## PetrB

LOL. "Tibetan Healing Sounds #1" (11 hours duration


----------



## norman bates

millionrainbows said:


> ...


recently I was listening some of the stuff Ted Greene recorded on cassette tape, and besides the poor quality of the recording the playing is amazing. Like this beautiful version of Joni Mitchell's Both sides now





and he said that he was just fooling around and that he didn't know what the hell he was doing.


----------



## Blake

millionrainbows said:


>


This was quite excellent.


----------



## SimonNZ

24 Game Of All Fours





 (Kate Rusby)

26 The Golden Glove





 (Fairport Convention)

27 Green Mossy Banks Of The Lea





 (Aiden Forde)

28 Hares On The Mountain





 (Steeleye Span)

29 The Indian Lass





 (Jeremy Kahn)

30 Just As The Tide Was Flowing





 (Eliza Carthy)


----------



## Gilberto

Phaedra by Tangerine Dream


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

I'm listening to Richard Shindell's Reunion Hill. I particularly like "The Weather", which is on YouTube


----------



## millionrainbows

Yeah, I just about cry every time I hear Ted Greene play "Danny Boy." Glad y'all liked that.


----------



## Tristan

This song is exactly why I like electronic music:






Dillon Francis' IDGAFOS and IDGAFOS 2.0 really affected the way I looked at EDM, particularly the use of the pentatonic.


----------



## Gilberto

I guess I'm late to the party. This is over a year old. It is on ECM. It is live. And it is Michael Jackson songs. And I have listened to it twice already.

As there is a recent Miles Davis topic and both reviews I read mentioned him...

Of all the tributes to Michael Jackson, this -- by the great jazz trumpeter Rava -- would seem the most unexpected. If Miles Davis were still alive we might not have been surprised by such an exploration of Jackson's tunes, but European Rava admits he only ever had passing acquaintance with Jackson's music.

It wasn't until a few days after the singer-writer's death that he came home from a concert and found his wife watching a DVD of Jackson concert that he registered it and "was swept away as if by a tornado".

"From that moment onward I couldn't live without this music".

A wonderful ballad-player, Rava plays Speechless rather as Davis played Jackson's Human Nature, and boiling groovers like Thriller in flashes of shrill improv over tuba riffs and rumbling congas. Privacy is an electric guitar and soul-sax maelstrom, Smile is a New Orleans street march strut, and Little Susie (the best track) features Rava in Mediterranean heat-haze mode, before a lilting waltz partnership with Danielle Tittarelli's alto sax. It sounds like a laid-back jazz group having a party, not a Quincy Jones band nailing every hit, but it's a real tribute, not a lament for lost youth.

http://www.elsewhere.co.nz/jazz/5161/enrico-rava-on-the-dance-floor-ecm-ode/

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2012/aug/23/enrico-rava-dance-floor-review


----------



## SimonNZ

^Thanks for that great review and for the heads-up. I went and listened to a concert by that band on YT - very impressive.

playing earlier:










Keith Jarrett - Treasure Island

playing now:










Bobby Hutcherson - Components


----------



## cwarchc

Some local (to me) folk music. We have a vibrant local scene with plenty os small venues


----------



## AClockworkOrange

In rotation around my classical listening tonight has been or is:
*
The Original Soul Sister (4CD Set) - Sister Rosetta Tharpe*
View attachment 38847


A brilliant singer, guitarist and performer. I am surprised that I actually enjoy the gospel element in her music. It is well written/interpreted music sung and played with passion and emotion.

*The Original Ink Spots: All Time Greatest Hits*
View attachment 38850


I love variety, different music for different moods. I didn't realise just how many songs performed by the Ink Spots I knew before I listened to them for the first time.

*The Beatles: Love*
View attachment 38852


I love the subtle little changes and transitions in the music on this album - the abridged Glass Onion, the supercharged Lady Madonna with the guitar solo from Hey Bulldog and of course the alternative version of Strawberry Fields Forever.

Finally two MTV Unplugged albums:
View attachment 38853
View attachment 38854


I am not the worlds greatest Nirvana fan, never have been. I like some songs but overall, not usually my cup o' tea. The Unplugged Album however changed my view on them significantly. I may not like every song but this is an incredible album and a very genuine performance.

I love much of Alanis Morisette's music very much. This album is one my favourites, like the Nirvana it is an intense and sincere performance. I admire the use of Cello in both of the above. One song which stands out for me here is this version of 'I Was Hoping', so much more personal and intense here in this setting. Excellent.


----------



## mirepoix

Just finished listening to and watching this:






Dave Brubeck Quartet - 40 days.
Morello is cool throughout, but particularly at around 00:57


----------



## drvLock

I'm listening now to Funker Vogt, a industrial/aggrotech band from Germany.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Sid James

*Errol Garner's Concert by the Sea.* Garner on piano, Eddie Calhoun on the bass and Denzil Best on drums. Recorded in California, 1955. One of the legendary jazz piano albums. The sound is low-fi, even for the period, but more than adequate to capture the spontaneity of these guys playing. It is simply so amazing to hear.


----------



## science

I do love the Erroll Garner. It's the only recording of his that I've ever heard though, being as I'm pretty much a jazz newbie.










Can anyone help me appreciate this? I don't get it yet.










This I do get. Very good stuff.










That is Spyro Gyra's _Morning Dance_, a reasonably good album IMO. It's a bit too bright for me to really love it, and a bit simplistic harmonically, but it is interesting as an example of what was gong on in the late '70s among certain jazz fans. In other words, I hear this as a step from the kinds of music being made at that time by people like Pat Metheny and Antonio Jobim.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sid James

science said:


> I do love the Erroll Garner. It's the only recording of his that I've ever heard though, being as I'm pretty much a jazz newbie.
> 
> ...


Its the only one of Garner's I own too. But do you know Earl "Fatha" Hines? He's in some ways similar to Garner. A more distant relative so to speak is George Shearing, who took on board some of Garner's standards and played them, I am guessing he must have been influenced by him to some extent (esp. them both doing Latin rhythms early on in the piece, 1940's and '50's). As for the Cannonball album I remember having the title track Mercy Mercy Mercy on tape, it was a live gig so it could have been that one. Cover was different though. Its been ages since I have heard him though, I am aiming to build up my jazz cd collection replacing old formats as I've been doing more rigorously with the classical. I may well be posting on this thread a lot more.


----------



## mirepoix

Wearing headphones, ignoring the film that's being watched and instead listening to Louis Armstrong - in particular, this:






I believe it's the second take of that tune. And it might be my favourite solo on any instrument within any genre; it just sounds so human.


----------



## Blancrocher

5 Mingus


----------



## SimonNZ

That reminds me that i wanted to listen to this:


----------



## tdc

Love the song, the costumes, this performance - great.


----------



## SimonNZ

Then you're sure to love this combination:






Its the shoes that make it work


----------



## Alypius

science said:


> .... being as I'm pretty much a jazz newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me appreciate this? I don't get it yet.
> 
> ...


I was too slow to appreciate Bill Evans. It is hard now to hear him in context -- since he has been so often imitated that the novelty of his work is now hard to hear. We've all seen so many mediocre (or cheezy) jazz pianists in bars noodling these mellow wisps of stuff. Two key points about Evans:

First, he brought classical piano into jazz, specifically the piano music of Debussy and Ravel, including certain motifs, chords, and voice leading patterns. His contribution was heard as innovative at the time and he helped spark jazz artists to go classical artists and mine other materials (both Miles Davis and John Coltrane used to explore the scores of Stravinsky and others for ideas). If you go and listen to Miles Davis' justly famous and celebrated _Kind of Blue_, it is the dialogue between Bill Evans and bassist Paul Chambers that opens the very famous opening chords of "So What". Evans' chords give a probing depth and mystery and the exchange between him and Chambers is the sort of probing dialogue that characterizes his career-long work with bass players. In listening to this, remember that these guys are improvising -- they are winging it, walking a tightrope with no net. Evans in the liner notes to _Kind of Blue_ compares their improvisation to the Zen painting -- no erasures, no corrections possible:






Second, he created the piano trio as we think of it now, that is, an equal partnership of all three players. In Evans' work, Paul Motian's drumming and especially Scott LaFaro's bass work is every bit as important as Evans' playing. The record you cite is a landmark in part because of the tragedy that followed it: 10 days later, Scott La Faro was killed in a car accident. While that record is justly famous, you might get a little better sense of Evans by listening to "Israel" from Evans' earlier _Explorations_






Hope that is of some help.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Trip Tease: Fine Moments From The Blue Note Catalogue"

Despite the silly title and the tacky cover this is actually a very well chosen two discs worth from the problematic late sixties / early seventies funk/soul crossover period of the label.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans - Never Let Me Go


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Duke Ellington--*Four Symphonic Works: Black, Brown and Beige Suite; Three Black Kings; New World a'coming and Harlem. *All four works feature the American Composers Orchestra led by Maurice Peress. 
Duke Ellington--*The Nutcracker Suite; Mood Indigo; A Tone Parallel to Harlem {The Harlem Suite, 78 RPM Version} and Take the 'A' Train. *All four pieces are performed by the Duke Ellington Orchestra.


----------



## science

Wonderful, fun old stuff.


----------



## science

An old favorite. A beautiful album, very rewarding of attention.


----------



## Mesa

I've only just discovered it after looking for more of the superb Vanguard Visionaries series (the Skip James edition is... one of the best things i've ever bought), but just over half a century ago it topped the billboard charts for a fortnight!






One of the most bombastically chubby guitar sounds ever put to reel. Two 12 strings!


----------



## Blancrocher

Steve Coleman & Five Elements -- Weaving Symbolics.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The Kansas Bible Company seems to be stirring some attention in Nashville.

Just a suggestion: those sax players need to take some basic lessons. They sound like second-year junior high players.


----------



## senza sordino

Gil Evans Out of the Cool
View attachment 39167

I don't listen to much jazz, but it makes a nice change. Especially this late at night.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ewan MacColl - Bad Lads And Hard Cases (Riverside, 1959)

which is the first disc of this repackaging of three of MacColl's late fifties albums

original lp:


----------



## Schubussy

Anyone got any recommendations for piano-led blues like this?


----------



## SimonNZ

Toumani Diabaté and Ballaké Sissoko - New Ancient Strings










"Mali Music" - various Malian musicians (plus contributions from Damon Albarn)










Ali Farka Toure - Savane


----------



## Blancrocher

Pedro Infante - Cucurrucucu Paloma


----------



## Mesa

Schubussy said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for piano-led blues like this?


Just realised a huge gap in my library in this area, a presumed 'yeah, i have tons!'. Upon reinvestigating, it's about 95% Nawlins boogie (Fats Domino, Dr John, Longhair etc).

Anyway, a nugget or two:


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Kinks magnificent quartet of studio albums from 1966-1969:

Face to Face
Something Else by the Kinks
The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society
Arthur, or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire

There were still many goodies to come, but for me this represents the pinnacle of their career in general and Ray Davies's creativity in particular. Fabulous stuff.


----------



## Gilberto

Marvin Gaye - What's Going On - Deluxe Edition 

I'm finding myself returning to the "original Detroit mix" included in this set


----------



## shangoyal

Beautiful melodies, compact and crisp arrangements. Perfect psychedelia.


----------



## shangoyal

Gilberto said:


> Marvin Gaye - What's Going On - Deluxe Edition
> 
> I'm finding myself returning to the "original Detroit mix" included in this set


One of the greatest albums of all time for me.


----------



## Levanda

shangoyal said:


> Beautiful melodies, compact and crisp arrangements. Perfect psychedelia.


I would like to know the names or some little more information please if you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## starthrower

Schubussy said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for piano-led blues like this?


I love Jack Dupree. That song is not from the album pictured, but I recommend the 2-fer CD of that album, plus Soulful and Natural Blues. His "Death of Big Bill Broonzy" is worth the price. Plus, the liner notes recounting his amazing life story will move you to tears.

For other good piano blues, there's Memphis Slim, and Otis Spann.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bill Evans and Jim Hall - Undercurrent










Grant Green - Grant's First Stand


----------



## Vaneyes

Martha Burks, vocals.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kenny Garrett, sax.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm no jazz expert. So I need to learn. My local public broadcaster is replaying Ken Burns' Jazz. I never saw it the first or second time around, so now I will watch. Toward that end, I will play my jazz CDs as a warm up. I don't have much, my classical collection completely overwhelms my jazz collection, which you can count on two hands. 
*Django Reinhardt and Stephane Grappelly with the Quintet of the Hot Club of France.* Makes you want to get up and dance.
View attachment 39340


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Katie

elgars ghost said:


> The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society and Arthur, or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire


Well, played, EG! Indeed, 2 seminal - yet vastly underrated (or perhaps just underdiscussed) - works from rock's Golden Era; later on, from a much later period, I think Give the People... is also a lyrical, musical, and sequencing bit of brilliance reminiscent of the character of VGPS and Arthur  /k


----------



## science

Making my way through this box and this is also fun:


----------



## science

I have two albums by Champion Jack Dupree, and by far the one I prefer is "Anthology of the Blues."










I'd put that on my top 3 blues albums list. It's really a special thing.


----------



## starthrower

Family-Song For Me; Bandstand


----------



## Mesa

Listened to about three hours of Booker White today, and an incredible tune i was unfamiliar with jumped out:


----------



## Gilberto

SimonNZ said:


> Bill Evans and Jim Hall - Undercurrent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Green - Grant's First Stand


You can't go wrong with Grant Green. I'm pretty sure I have every album he made and they are all enjoyable.


----------



## SimonNZ

Here's another one, playing now, which I got last week with the one above:










Grant Green - Sunday Mornin'

Which are your favorites of his albums, Gilberto?


----------



## Blancrocher

Grant Green - Idle Moments


----------



## Dustin

Funny Grant Green's name came up because I saw Robert Cray in concert last night and he recently mentioned he's been getting back into a lot of Grant Green stuff. I'd never heard his music till the other day but I enjoyed what I heard from the above Idle Moments CD.


----------



## SimonNZ

Idle Moments is a desert island disc, for sure. I especially love the combination of Green together with Bobby Hutcherson on vibes, also found on the Street Of Dreams album and on John Patton's Let Em Roll, an album which should have been kind of hokey and average, but which their presence elevates to a very strong session.


----------



## Gilberto

SimonNZ said:


> Here's another one, playing now, which I got last week with the one above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Green - Sunday Mornin'
> 
> Which are your favorites of his albums, Gilberto?


Sunday Mornin'
Feelin' Blue
Am I Blue
Easy


----------



## Gilberto

Solo Paul....love the title word play. Kinda dense in spots, playful as always.


----------



## sankalp

Right Now !!Well m listenin to 1990's Hits...


----------



## dgee

One of the classics - huge for me as a youngster


----------



## Mesa

An incredibly fine bootleg.


----------



## senza sordino

*John Renbourn.* He's a folk guitar player, but no singing. He plays everything from medieval, blues, folk finger picking style, and even jazz. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Renbourn
The album I'm currently listening to is *The Hermit* from 1976
View attachment 39496


----------



## SimonNZ

Art Blakey - Like Someone in Love


----------



## Sid James

Compliation album *Jimmy Smith "Plays red hot blues"* on Jazzclub masters series. Its pretty good, I quite like hammond, and Smith had this unique style with bluesy/gospel feel. I especially like the tracks with guitarist Kenny Burrell, in an intimate quartet formation. There's also the fusion type big band stuff, arrangements by Lalo Schifrin which where big sellers for Smith. The only thing is it hasn't got his biggest hit I've Got My Mojo Workin.' But still great, recordings from 1960's to 2000. The last ones feature Etta James and B.B. King amongst others.












science said:


> Making my way through this box and this is also fun:


I think I"ve got a compilation album derived from that series, I will have to dig it out!


----------



## cwarchc

A really fine album


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

Art Blakey - Ritual (1957)


----------



## senza sordino

Flamme said:


>


The first Return to Forever album from '72 is one of my favorite jazz albums. Chick Corea is one cool cat.


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*Schizophrenia and Speak No Evil. *Both these albums are so very mellow and melodic; Herbie Hancock--as always,the anchor--is a rhythmic, driving force and Shorter's playing is at times nothing less than inspired. Kudos all around! :cheers:


----------



## SimonNZ

joining in the Speak No Evil listening with cwarchc and samurai


----------



## GreenMamba

Lee Morgan *Sidewinder*


----------



## cwarchc

one of my alltime favourites


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Lee Morgan*--Gigolo
*Miles Davis--*Miles at The Fillmore 1970: The Bootleg Series, Vol.3 {disc 1} 
*Sonny Rollins--*Freedom Suite and History. *Some really *** kicking jazz on the latter!
Sonny Stitt--*Sonny Stitt Sits In With the Oscar Peterson Trio; Gene Ammons and Sonny Stitt and Sonny Stitt, Bud Powell and J.J. Johnson
*OLiver Nelson--*The Blues and the Abstract Truth. *Some really fine tunes on this album.


----------



## samurai

Herbie Hancock, Ron Carter and Tony Williams--*Third Plane. *Some great stuff from 1977.
Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before. *Simply ethereal jazz music from this wonderful group. R. I. P. Mr. Svensson.


----------



## senza sordino

Inspired by Flamme
Chick Corea and Return to Forever.
View attachment 39636


----------



## SimonNZ

Art Blakey - Holiday For Skins, Vol.1 (1959)










Art Blakey - Roots And Herbs (rec.1961, rel.1970)


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

I am currently listening to this NES video game soundtrack.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Breathless/Our Days Together/At the Cafe Continental/Goodnight Children Everywhere/In an 18th Century Drawing Room: Ambrose and his Orchestra
Ramona/Dawning/Same Old Moon/Happy Go Lucky You/Meet Me in my Dreams Tonight/When I Passed the Old Church Door: Layton and Johnstone
Ringle Dingle/South Rampart Street Parade: RAF Dance Orchestra
Stardust/I Cried For You: Bing Crosby
Love Never Grows Old/In the Middle of a Dream: Victor Silvester's Ballroom Orchestra
Chase the Ace/Finger Prints: Harry Engleman's Quintet
I Met Her on Monday/There Are Such Things/You Made Me Care/She Had To Go and Lose it at the Astor/Oh You Gorgeous Dancing Doll/In a Little Rocky Valley: Harry Roy and His Band.

A few favourite 78s. These are all ones that dad bought when he was a young man! I grew up with them, and I love them all still. Harry Engleman was a marvellous pianist and composed the two titles that he plays with his Quintet. I knew him well when he was an old man, and I was in my 20s, and actually played these two pieces on two pianos with him at concerts we gave in the early 1990s! I still trot 'em out occasionally, and audiences love them.


----------



## senza sordino

In honour of my Uncle who passed last year, who absolutely loved jazz, and that I'm watching Ken Burns' Jazz, finally here's a classic that is currently spinning on my CD player
View attachment 39748


My mother introduced me to classical, my uncle (her brother) introduced me to jazz.


----------



## Sid James

*George Shearing "Swinging in a Latin Mood,"* on Jazzclub Legends series. I've loved Shearing from the first track I heard by him, which was probably his appearance on the film _Jazz on a Summer's Day_. That mix of Afro-Cuban beats, classical influences from Bachian counterpoint to Satie's lounge music, innovation combined with fusion and great easy listening. Beginning with his own hit _Lullaby of Birdland _and ending with _The Way We Were_ (made famous by Barbra Streisand), George plays everything in between here, from tunes by Gershwin, The Beatles, Burt Bacharach, Irish trad and then some. Recorded in 1974 with Andy Simpkins, bass; Sigi Schwab, guitar; Herbert Thusek, vibes; Rusty Jones, drums; Chino Valdes on congas and bongos; Carmelo Garcia on timbales.


----------



## SimonNZ

Art Blakey - At The Jazz Corner Of The World, Vols 1 and 2 (1959)

not to be confused (easily done) with Blakey's Meet You At The Jazz Corner Of The World, also a live double just one year later, also recorded at Birdland

this one has Hank Mobley on sax, the later one has Wayne Shorter


----------



## cwarchc

Yesterday started with







and







And


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Well, I Love Fast Cars*















Terminal adolescence I suppose. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

_Fast and furious we ride the universe 
To carve a road for us that slices every 
curve in sight 
We accelerate, no time to hesitate 
This load will detonate whoever would 
Contend it's right 
Born to lead 
At breakneck speed 
With high octane 
We're spitting flames 
Freewheel burning 
On we catapult, we're thrusting to the hilt 
Unearthing every fault, go headlong 
into any date 
We don't accept defeat, we never will retreat 
We blaze with scorching heat obliterations 
everywhere 
Look before you leap has never been 
the way we keep 
Our road is free 
Charging to the top and never give in never 
stops the 
Way to be 
Hold on to the lead with all your will and 
concede 
You'll find there's life with victory on high_


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Terminal adolescence I suppose. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> _Fast and furious we ride the universe
> To carve a road for us that slices every
> curve in sight
> We accelerate, no time to hesitate
> This load will detonate whoever would
> Contend it's right
> Born to lead
> At breakneck speed
> With high octane
> We're spitting flames
> Freewheel burning
> On we catapult, we're thrusting to the hilt
> Unearthing every fault, go headlong
> into any date
> We don't accept defeat, we never will retreat
> We blaze with scorching heat obliterations
> everywhere
> Look before you leap has never been
> the way we keep
> Our road is free
> Charging to the top and never give in never
> stops the
> Way to be
> Hold on to the lead with all your will and
> concede
> You'll find there's life with victory on high_


If I could live my life over again...


----------



## Gilberto

I've been listening to a lot of the alternate versions of the Marvin Gaye albums. Deluxe editons they call them. Strip the mainstream production away and you get the genius in full glory. What I always marveled at while listening; the choir/multiple voice answer and response/overlaying vocals. A few of the vocal tracks are obviously delayed and/or reverb but still...it is like a whole choir of beautiful Marvins.


----------



## Sid James

*Ellington '65.* The Duke's band playing tunes from the hit parade of the time, *Billy Strayhorn's* imaginative arrangements feature the orchestra in full flight as well as more intimate small groups in some songs.










*'Classic Demis Roussos'* compilation album on Universal label. Some enjoyable easy listening, bringing together Demis' enormous vocal range (this guy could do falsetto), to Greek flavours of the plucked strings (bouzoukis), and that classic '70's disco vibe. Songs include _Forever and Ever, My Friend the Wind, Goodbye My Love, Goodbye_, etc. An hour of this is enough though (earworm alert!).


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> If I could live my life over again...


Every time I stomp on the pedal of that 528 Hemi, I lose something like ten years in age. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Every time I stomp on the pedal of that 528 Hemi, I lose something like ten years in age. Ha. Ha. Ha.


Then don't do it too often, or I'll be feeling like Lewis Carroll every time I contact you.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> Then don't do it too often, or I'll be feeling like Lewis Carroll every time I contact you.


So, math isn't my thing, but if I stomped on the Hemi once two weeks ago. . . that's make me. . . _six-teen_.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> Then don't do it too often, or I'll be feeling like Lewis Carroll every time I contact you.


In fact, try this _Gedankenexperiment_ youself: Stomp on the gas pedal three times. . . wait. . . and listen to the engine (after it breaks):

http://www.keithblack.com/

-- That's the Fountain of Youth. The faster you drive, the younger you become.

And that in a nutshell is my beauty secret.

There's no replacement for displacement.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> In fact, try this _Gedankenexperiment_ youself: Stomp on the gas pedal three times. . . wait. . . and listen to the engine (after it breaks):
> 
> http://www.keithblack.com/
> 
> -- That's the Fountain of Youth. The faster you drive, the younger you become.
> 
> And that in a nutshell is my beauty secret.
> 
> There's no replacement for displacement.


More and more I treasure the dignity of old age.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pearls before swine, and youth before beauty.

Your looks will only get you so far, Tito.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Pearls before swine, and youth before beauty.
> 
> Your looks will only get you so far, Tito.


Ah, but my voice will live forever! And I will sing this song for you (though today I will let my beloved Kirsten do it):


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> Ah, but my voice will live forever! And I will sing this song for you (though today I will let my beloved Kirsten do it):


So lovely. Thanks.


----------



## cwarchc

Re-visiting my ressurected vinyl collection
The only problem is that there is only 1 classical album in it
And it isn't this one


----------



## Morimur

*Daniel Johnston - 1990*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Fun music, great for Easter.


----------



## senza sordino

Louis Armstrong and Oscar Peterson
View attachment 39971

Armstrong sings too much and doesn't play the trumpet enough in this disk.


----------



## Gilberto

senza sordino said:


> Louis Armstrong and Oscar Peterson
> View attachment 39971
> 
> Armstrong sings too much and doesn't play the trumpet enough in this disk.


I don't have this album. I just finished reading a comprehensive biography of Armstrong covering 1920-1950. Once he got the chance to sing, it was pretty much a 50/50 deal. I like both his singing and playing. I don't know, in my mind, one is just as good as the other.


----------



## SimonNZ

Art Blakey - A Night In Tunisia (1960)


----------



## senza sordino

Gilberto said:


> I don't have this album. I just finished reading a comprehensive biography of Armstrong covering 1920-1950. Once he got the chance to sing, it was pretty much a 50/50 deal. I like both his singing and playing. I don't know, in my mind, one is just as good as the other.


I prefer his trumpet playing. On that disk there isn't much of that, so I should get an album with more trumpet playing. Can you recommend an album of Louis Armstrong playing the trumpet?


----------



## aleazk




----------



## sankalp

George Micheals careless Wispers


----------



## elgar's ghost

Uriah Heep - Live. recorded at Birmingham Odeon in 1973 slap bang in the middle of their glory era of 1971-75. Probably one of the most critically-reviled heavy rock groups in history but I love 'em, so there.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

sankalp said:


> George Micheals careless Wispers


Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . Oh my God!-- _le recherche du temps perdu_. I feel like I'm back in my freshman biology class sitting next to the girl that had a _Wham!_ sweater and used to sing that song. . . totally great. Ha. Ha. Ha. ha.


----------



## opus55

Vangelis: Themes










I was listening to Pet Shop Boys earlier


----------



## GreenMamba

Sonny Rollins: Sonny, Please (2006)


----------



## senza sordino

Quincy Jones 
View attachment 40125


----------



## sankalp

Ben E King - Stand by me


----------



## Vinyl




----------



## Vinyl




----------



## Morimur

vinyl said:


>


Satan!! Eeeek!!


----------



## starthrower

Rare Pat Martino club recording featuring the title track from his great fusion album, Joyous Lake.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Miles Davis--*Miles At The Fillmore 1970: Bootleg Series, Vol.3 {disc # 2}*


----------



## sankalp

East India Youth-Dripping down


----------



## science

Listened to this last night. Everything that is wrong with new country is wrong with this album too, but actually this album has some good points. There's a few humorous story-telling type tracks that really hearken back to a much earlier, richer, less manufactured sort of country music. My wife laughed out loud and we actually enjoyed the music fairly well.


----------



## mirepoix

Joe Pass - 'Blues for Fred.'

Almost affectionate interpretations.


----------



## Blake

Patrick Watson - _Wooden Arms._ This guy is brilliant.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

senza sordino said:


> Quincy Jones
> View attachment 40125


I love "_Razzamatazz_."






Dancing _ALL_ night!

_Such_ a fun song.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Blake

Alda - _Tahoma._ Cascadian Black Metal. Shamanic.


----------



## senza sordino

Duke Ellington 2 disks of all his early hits
View attachment 40287


I'm listening to all my jazz CDs over the next few weeks, not too many, about 20 or so, as I watch Ken Burns' Jazz on the TV


----------



## Blake

toe - _For Long Tomorrow._ Takashi is one of the greatest drummers on the planet.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Essential Bessie Smith, disc one


----------



## Arsakes

I find it a good song with nice music. 
Note: I'm not American


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Quincy Jones: "Ai No Corrida"*






The memory that immediately comes to mind with this number is: Driving entirely too fast along Big Sur_ en route _to Carmel, trying to out-race the sun around those curves-- for dinner with friends; in a car of friends, anticipating the rollicking conversation to come. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . God, I love those horns.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Bette Midler - Jackpot! The Best Bette*















I _love _that outfit!-- Cute and not Versace hooker-chic.

"I've Still Got My Health"

"In The Mood"

"Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy"


----------



## Blake

toe - _The Book About My Idle Plot On A Vague Anxiety._


----------



## cwarchc

Todays commute


----------



## starthrower

McLaughlin's Heart Of Things band w/ Gary Thomas, Matthew Garrison, Dennis Chambers, Jim Beard


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify: 
*
Miles Davis--*Miles at the Fillmore 1970: The Bootleg Series, Vol.3 {discs # 3 and 4}
*Miles Davis--*Bitches Brew. *Still magical and fresh, some 40 years on. I can only imagine how it would have sounded had Hendrix been able to sit in on these sessions; the inter-action among him, Mclaughlin and Davis would have been simply awesome!


----------



## SimonNZ

Gary Peacock - December Poems

part of a good ECM haul at the secondhand shop today


----------



## Manxfeeder

Listening to this on Spotify.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bill Connors, guitar - Of Mist And Melting (ECM, 1977)

with Jan Garbarek, saxophone, Gary Peacock, bass, Jack DeJohnette, drums

not essential, but far better that the damned-with-faint-praise reviews would have one believe


----------



## sankalp

Aerosmith- Dream on


----------



## Mesa

Bonus track off LA Woman with the late, great Ray Manzarek on vocals. Snazzy, whimsical blues number.


----------



## starthrower

Egberto Gismonti-Infancia


----------



## Blake

The Beatles - _Sgt. Pepper..._


----------



## Arsakes

Vesuvius said:


> The Beatles - _Sgt. Pepper..._
> 
> View attachment 40525


Most of the Beatles albums I've listened to have weak recording quality. Is there any of them that you know and is recorded with high quality recorders?


----------



## Blake

Arsakes said:


> Most of the Beatles albums I've listened to have weak recording quality. Is there any of them that you know and is recorded with high quality recorders?


Hmm, the ones I've listened to all seem about equal to me. That's the way recording technology was in the 60s, and I think it adds to the charm and naturalness. Of course there have been remasters that you can check out - Just type Beatles remasters in google.


----------



## starthrower

Abbey Road sounds good. But I like my Beatles to sound like the 60s, not slick digital recordings.


----------



## Blake

starthrower said:


> Abbey Road sounds good. But I like my Beatles to sound like the 60s, not slick digital recordings.


Yea, although it does get a bit annoying when the drums are playing only in my left ear for the whole album. Stereo back then sucked.

… Now that I think about it, I actually prefer the remasters for this very reason. They balance out the stereo much better.


----------



## Mesa

Had a crack at singing this on the piano earlier, got two verses in before having to stop because i began to bawl like an infant.

You aren't of this planet, Antony my dear.


----------



## SimonNZ

Curtis Fuller - Volume 3 (1957)


----------



## Blake

The Doors - _Waiting for the Sun._


----------



## SimonNZ

Shelly Manne - At The Blackhawk Vol.3


----------



## starthrower

Milton Nascimento


----------



## norman bates

starthrower said:


> Milton Nascimento


Great album and great cover too


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I pick up a Milton album every few years, and I found that one in a local store yesterday.

The wife just went out to the grocery store, so I put this on. I know it's the most famous
electric Miles album, but it's the one I'm least familiar with.


----------



## SimonNZ

McCoy Tyner - Echoes Of A Friend


----------



## Sid James

Some non-classical things listened to recently:

*Duke Ellington's Mary Poppins album* from the 1960's. The tunes from the musical are merely springboards for some great playing here. The Duke as usual shares around the solos - including Cootie Williams on trumpet, Paul Gonsalves, Johnny Hodges on saxes, and Sam Woodyard on drums - and the co-arranger is Billy Strayhorn.










Classic 1970's hard rock/metal album *"High Voltage" by AC/DC.* Love those roaring guitars, Bon Scott's raucous voice, and that deliberately raw and unpolished vibe. Songs include _High Voltage, T.N.T., It's a Long Way to the Top_.


----------



## sankalp

Baby come back - Player


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Whitesnake*























"Still of the Night"

"Here I Go Again"


----------



## SimonNZ

Keith Jarrett - Arbour Zena


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Time to Get WIIIIILD!: Shocking Blue/ Fuzztones*










"Send Me a Postcard"














"Cinderella"


----------



## opus55

João Gilberto and Stan Getz at Carnegie Hall #2


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ambrose and His Orchestra
The Free and Easy/Nevertheless/Singapore Sorrows/Happy-go-lucky You/Exactly Like You/A Bench in the Park/'Leven Thirty Saturday Night/Love Letters in the Sand/My Baby Just Cares for Me/Cryin' for the Carolines/Moanin' for You

Eleven great tunes from 1928-32, wonderfully played by this great band of the period. This is an absolutely cracking LP! Love it.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Eric Dolphy--*Out To Lunch.* Some very interesting, "cutting edge" {atonal?  } jazz music being undertaken here; definitely worth some closer listening to in future.
Andrew Hill--*Point Of Departure 
*Miles Davis*--*Live Bitches Brew


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Eric Dolphy--*Out To Lunch.* Some very interesting, "cutting edge" {atonal?  } jazz music being undertaken here; definitely worth some closer listening to in future.
Andrew Hill--*Point Of Departure 
*Miles Davis*--Live Bitches Brew*


----------



## Blancrocher

Nina Simone - Mood Indigo






Feeling Good


----------



## Blake

Dr. Dog - _Easy Beat._


----------



## science

View attachment 40727


Another fine volume of fascinating music!


----------



## sankalp

layla-eric clapton


----------



## Nightman

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOiBlL9pHMw

Oh Frank <3


----------



## opus55

Stradivarius in Rio










This would be nice music to play in my back yard.. when this rain stops.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Fuzzbox & B-52's*

B-52's










"Cosmic Thing"






"Planet Claire," "Rock Lobster"

Fuzzbox


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Traci Lords/ Prodigy*










"Control"




















"Diesel Power"


----------



## Vaneyes

Thinking of Mississippi and Alabama.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mesa

Beatles fans, just go ahead and buy the first Big Star album , _#1 Record_. Superb stuff.


----------



## Blake

Dr. Dog - _Fate._


----------



## Blake

A lil' jazz guitar…

Jonathan Kreisberg - _Trioing._









Gilad Hekselman - _Hearts Wide Open._








(Anyone who's interested in jazz-guitar should check this guy out. Amazing.)


----------



## Nightman

Roy Clark


----------



## Blake

A lil' jazz piano…

Aaron Parks - _Invisible Cinema._


----------



## senza sordino

Modern Jazz Quartet
View attachment 40813


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Oliver Nelson--*The Blues And The Abstract Truth 
*Sonny Rollins*--History. *With Diz and Monk, this is nice, nice--very nice!


----------



## sankalp

guns n roses-Knocking on heavens door


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Ministry-o-Rama*




















The weather's gorgeous. . . and I'm hy-per as hell. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I've got to get to the beach!


----------



## cwarchc

Tangerine Dream Stratosfear


----------



## Blake

Gilad Hekselman - _This Just In._ Without a doubt, one of the greatest Jazz guitarist today.


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Disc 3 2of The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions.* Outstanding work, especially the cuts _Orange Lady,__ Yaphet and Corrado._ This man--much like Hendrix-- were *light years* ahead of their times. How I miss them both! Zawinul was no slouch either.


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes said:


> Thinking of Mississippi and Alabama.


Love this guy, especially _Into The Mystic
_


----------



## Blake

Man, I've really been in a Jazz dig lately.

Other great contemporary Jazzmen:

Lage - _Gladwell._








Rosenwinkel - _Deep Song._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wicked in the Woods with Abba.


----------



## cwarchc

Something a little different
Not really that traditional, but the drumming is pretty damn good


----------



## Blake

Guess what? More Jazz!

Pat Martino - _Consciousness._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*GBH: Give Me Fire*















Get some_ height _off that stage dive!


----------



## science

I realize that this risks seeming rather excessively stylish but deep in my heart it is true: this music makes me glad to be alive. A lot of horrible things are bound to happen to me in my life but please the gods I will always have this at least.


----------



## samurai

science said:


> I realize that this risks seeming rather excessively stylish but deep in my heart it is true: this music makes me glad to be alive. A lot of horrible things are bound to happen to me in my life but please the gods I will always have this at least.


Well said, Science, thanks for expressing what I have been unable to say about this wonderful genre so eloquently! :cheers:
BTW, have you seen the movie Bird directed by Eastwood and starring Forrest Whitaker? I thought it was quite a tribute to a great musician and jazz pioneer.


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Disc # 2 of The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions 
*Miles Davis--*Discs 1 and 2 of The Complete In a Silent Way Sessions 
*There are times during these performances when it seems that Miles and Shorter are playing on an other-wordly level. Although I am basically an athesist as pertains to my religious beliefs, I would most definitely characterize some of these sounds as simply being {no pun intended here!} heavenly {sic }.


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> Great music!
> 
> I can't go beyond Shirley Collins for Hares on the Mountain:


----------



## science

samurai said:


> Well said, Science, thanks for expressing what I have been unable to say about this wonderful genre so eloquently! :cheers:
> BTW, have you seen the movie Bird directed by Eastwood and starring Forrest Whitaker? I thought it was quite a tribute to a great musician and jazz pioneer.


You know, I haven't. I've had it on the back of my mind for a very long time. Thank you for reminding me about it.

On a "free association" basis, did you know Eastwood's son Kyle is a jazz musician? A few years ago a friend loaned me one of his albums, "Metropolitan." Sounded solid to me, but I didn't seek out more. Maybe you'd like it!


----------



## Blake

Lage Lund - _Early Songs._ Another excellent contemporary jazz-guitarist.


----------



## SimonNZ

The "Standards" Trio - Whisper Not


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Disc # 3 of The Complete In a Silent Way Sessions
*Miles Davis--*Disc # 1 of Bitches Brew {Legacy Edition}
*Riveting conceptual jazz music on both of these albums. Bravo! :cheers:


----------



## samurai

science said:


> You know, I haven't. I've had it on the back of my mind for a very long time. Thank you for reminding me about it.
> 
> On a "free association" basis, did you know Eastwood's son Kyle is a jazz musician? A few years ago a friend loaned me one of his albums, "Metropolitan." Sounded solid to me, but I didn't seek out more. Maybe you'd like it!


Thanks, Science, I shall definitely look into this; I had no idea that his son is a jazz artist. What instrument does he play?


----------



## Blake

Hekselman - _SplitLife._ I can't get enough of this guy. World class.









… also Jesse van Ruller accompanied by Seamus Blake on the tenor sax. Very nice.
_Circles_


----------



## Alypius

*Nels Cline Singers - Macroscope (Mack Avenue). *

Released just last Tuesday. Nels Cline is, to my mind, one of the finest guitarists on the planet. He is best known as the lead guitarist for the alt-country / rock group Wilco. On his own, his styles vary wildly from mellow imitations of Jim Hall to wild noise rock a la Sonic Youth. This is his most consistent -- and one might say, consistently mainstream record. That doesn't mean a lack of fire. The first two tracks start mildly enough but blaze by the end. Officially classified as "jazz," it is more consistently closer to an instrumental rock (though with a jazz aesthetic). His longtime drummer Scott Amendola (a talented composer and bandleader himself) is no less amazing. For me, the best jazz record of 2014 so far:










A good review on All About Jazz:

http://www.allaboutjazz.com/macroscope-nels-cline-mack-avenue-records-review-by-troy-collins.php#.U2O48l6CjnY

For those unfamiliar with their sound, here's a great cover of an old Weather Report song ("Boogie Woogie Waltz") from their previous record, _Initiate_ (Cryptogramophone, 2010). I can't find any of the new album on YouTube yet.


----------



## JCarmel

Purchased solely to Exercise-a-bit-to...as I don't intend to do much of_ that_! (After three tracks of listening, I'm ready/desperate to call it a day!)
The album is on Spotify...









And at 1 pence...it's about right?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beiderbecke: In the Dark/In a Mist
Waller: Squeeze Me/Chelsea/Keepin' Out of Mischief Now/Lonesome Me/My Fate is in Your Hands
Morton: Wolverine Blues
Williams: I Ain't Got Nobody
Thompson: Little Wonder/Yancey on my Mind
Barris: From Monday On
Cook: I'm Comin' Virginia
Handy: Memphis Blues
Lewis: Yancey Special
Hines: Caution Blues
Joplin: Scott Joplin's New Rag
Johnson: You Can't Lose a Broken Heart Butch Thompson

Butch Thompson is a superb pianist. What my old friend, the late Kenny Baker, used to call a "two-handed pianist"! Verily he needeth no rhythm section, for he is his own rhythm section, and endlessly inventive. He has terrific technique, but it never gets in the way of the music. He also gets the most glorious sounds from the piano, I highly recommend this album, and indeed, any of his solo albums. Wonderful.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

Of late, I've been listening to quite a lot of Miles and Sonny Rollins, so I have just ordered from* Amazon *these two gems:








and


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Disc 3 2 of Bitches Brew {Legacy Edition}
*DVD of a live 1969 concert in Copenhagen by the Davis Quintet performing some of their recently released* Bitches Brew* album I was rather disappointed in the flow and pacing--or lack thereof-- in these renditions, with no breaks between pieces, there was no "stream of consciousness" sense to this music, which I usually feel when listening to it. It was really great seeing all the guys in their younger days, and I came to the conclusion after watching this that bassist Dave Holland is one hell of a musician. But, overall, I must say that this performance seemed to devoid of passion and one in which the group was still trying to work out some of the "rough edges" of the album, which had only recently been released. I guess that's why there are studio versions.


----------



## samurai

Sorry about the typos in two of my recent Miles Davis posts: They both should read* Disc # 3, not Disc # 3 2.*


----------



## Varick

Discovered a band called "Calexico" recently. They have been around for a while and to date only have 4 of their albums. They are named after the border town they are from in California (CALifornia-mEXICO) and that is exactly their sound: South West Rock with mexican/mariachi band.

I get why some of the more obscure/lesser known bands that I enjoy aren't that popular, but this is a band I just don't get why they are not more well known. Everyone (Probably about 20 people so far) that I have played them for thought they were excellent. Oh, well. Wondering if anyone else here knows/are into them as well.

Varick


----------



## Schubussy

Varick said:


> Discovered a band called "Calexico" recently. They have been around for a while and to date only have 3 of their albums. They are named after the border town they are from in California (CALifornia-mEXICO) and that is exactly their sound: South West Rock with mexican/mariachi band.
> 
> I get why some of the more obscure/lesser known bands that I enjoy aren't that popular, but this is a band I just don't get why they are not more well known. Everyone (Probably about 20 people so far) that I have played them for thought they were excellent. Oh, well. Wondering if anyone else here knows/are into them as well.
> 
> Varick


I love Calexico, they're one of my favourite bands. Which albums do you have? Feast of Wire and Black Light are my favourites.

Neil Young - Live At Massey Hall 1971


----------



## Varick

I have "Feast of Wire," "The Black Light," "Hot Rail," & "Spiritoso." Spiritoso is a live album where they have a small string section that accompanies their band. Whoever did the arrangements did a great job. It's an excellent album. 

Varick


----------



## Blake

Ralph Towner - _Anthem._


----------



## Blake

Peter Bernstein - _Live at Smalls._ Such a tasteful player.


----------



## cwarchc

I grew up with these
Still brilliant


----------



## Alypius

Varick said:


> Discovered a band called "Calexico" recently. They have been around for a while and to date only have 4 of their albums. They are named after the border town they are from in California (CALifornia-mEXICO) and that is exactly their sound: South West Rock with mexican/mariachi band.
> 
> I get why some of the more obscure/lesser known bands that I enjoy aren't that popular, but this is a band I just don't get why they are not more well known. Everyone (Probably about 20 people so far) that I have played them for thought they were excellent. Oh, well. Wondering if anyone else here knows/are into them as well.
> 
> Varick


Varick, I'm a huge fan of Calexico and have been since the early 2000s. I've seen them in concert 4 times, and they put on a great show. Like many indie bands, Calexico has never gotten the widespread popular recognition they deserve. But they are well-known in indie circles and by most major music critics. _Feast of Wire_ and _Black Light_ appeared on many top 10 lists in the years they appeared. You don't seem to have a couple of their best records, _Convict Pool_ (2004), which is a brief EP with some great cover like "Alone Again Or" (see the video below), and _Carried to Dust_ (2008). I was disappointed by their latest (_Algiers_). Their earlier _Garden Ruin_ is uneven but the best songs ("Cruel", "Roka," "All Systems Red") are excellent.





























There seem to be a sprinkling of indie rock fans around here. I'll start a thread on it soon.


----------



## senza sordino

Benny Goodman
View attachment 41156

including Sing Sing Sing


----------



## Sid James

*Johnny Cash's At Folsom Prison from 1968*.

Listening to this was quite emotional and draining - I had to stop halfway through. A lot of the songs have tragic subjects - we're talking murder, suicide, death by hanging (like _25 minutes to go _, simultaneously tongue in cheek and chilling to the bone) and appropriately enough, imprisonment. In itself, Cash's deep baritone voice is emotional enough. But its not all depressing, there are a few love songs thrown in, also a good deal of humour and rapport with the 2000 inmates of the prison. Cash even premieres a song written by one of the inmates Glenn Shirley (_Greystone Chapel _a sad, gospel inspired piece, about crime and redemption), and quite humbly says he hopes his performance does justice to it.

Its said to be Cash's biggest selling album, and I find it very moving, but like some of the darkest of classical pieces, I seldom take this out, its best savoured once in a while.


----------



## opus55

Dusty Springfield















My favorite female vocal in pop music


----------



## Blake

Dave Holland - _Dream of the Elders._


----------



## Varick

Alypius said:


> Varick, I'm a huge fan of Calexico and have been since the early 2000s. I've seen them in concert 4 times, and they put on a great show. Like many indie bands, Calexico has never gotten the widespread popular recognition they deserve. But they are well-known in indie circles and by most major music critics. _Feast of Wire_ and _Black Light_ appeared on many top 10 lists in the years they appeared. You don't seem to have a couple of their best records, _Convict Pool_ (2004), which is a brief EP with some great cover like "Alone Again Or" (see the video below), and _Carried to Dust_ (2008). I was disappointed by their latest (_Algiers_). Their earlier _Garden Ruin_ is uneven but the best songs ("Cruel", "Roka," "All Systems Red") are excellent.
> 
> There seem to be a sprinkling of indie rock fans around here. I'll start a thread on it soon.


Well, I do plan on getting every one of their albums. I'll probably have their entire discography by the end of the summer (so much music to buy, so little time!). Great video. Thx for the link!

V


----------



## SimonNZ

Herbie Hancock - My Point Of View


----------



## Blake

Paul Motian - _Sound of Love._ A jazz drummer/composer of most excellence.


----------



## sankalp

Desolation row- Bob dylan


----------



## Blake

Charles Lloyd - _Canto._


----------



## Tristan

*Kreayshawn* - Firetruck









If people judged me only by my non-classical tastes...man...that would be unfortunate.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tristan said:


> *Kreayshawn* - Firetruck
> 
> View attachment 41264
> 
> 
> If people judged me only by my non-classical tastes...man...that would be unfortunate.


I like the pink Mini-Mouse ears in "Gucci Gucci"if nothing else.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*M83 'Kim and Jessie'*






Cuter than hell.


----------



## Blake

Some more Lloyd - _The Water Is Wide._ This is some meditative Jazz here.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*In A Silent Way 
*Sonny Rollins--*Saxophone Colossus*


----------



## Schubussy

Hallucinogen - Orphic Thrench





It's 4:30am and I'm wide awake.

Despite the music it's only caffeine that's to blame.


----------



## SimonNZ

Keith Jarrett - Expectations (1972)


----------



## sankalp

The Beatles - Let it be


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


>


Since I got married, then had a daughter, and now have two granddaughters (soon to be three in August), this song has always put me in a great mood.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Picnic with the Lord, The Carpenter Ants.*

Good ole' gospel with lots of soul and a Hammond B3 organ. Loving it.


----------



## Blake

Jan Garbarek - _Witchi-Tai-To._ Exceptional jazz saxophonist who really carved his own path.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Jane's Addiction*









(Album cover edited to protect those with more delicate Victorian sensibilities.)

"Up the Beach"

"Had a Dad"

"Summertime Rolls"


----------



## Morimur

*Meiko Kaji - (2004) Zenkyoku Shu*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Sonny Rollins--*History
*Eric Dolphy*--Out To Lunch*


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Water Babies 
*Sonny Rollins--*Saxophone Colossus
*Miles Davis*--Miles In The Sky*


----------



## Manxfeeder

samurai said:


> Eric Dolphy--Out To Lunch


Eric Dolphy is one of my weaknesses. I'll have to put that one on myself.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Slow dance. C'mon you wallflowers.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Katie

*Sleepy alligator in the noonday sun...*

Dave's Picks Volume 10 has arrived ("The Alligator Has Landed"), and though familiar with the circulating SBD posted on Archive.org, the remastered original reels yield myriad new sonic and performance discoveries of this, a magnificently representative show from the last chapters of what might accurately be classified 'primal Dead'.







(click to enlarge)

This performance can still be streamed on Archive here - https://archive.org/details/gd69-12-12.sbd.gerland.10988.sbeok.shnf - and for an abbreviated tour of the show's crown jewels, start with track 22 running through the final number that, appropriately enough, is titled "We Bid You Goodnight".

Incidentally, for those disinclined to thousands of hours of listening across hundreds of shows, trust me when I tell you that the sequence of Alligator>Drums>Alligator>WBYGN Jam>Jam>Caution (and, really, "Feedback" as well) constitute an arguably definitive rendition of the classic Alligator-Caution pairing.

Knowing this, you'll appreciate the significance of the iconic - and bodaciously kick **** - design created by artist Tony Millionaire on the t-shirts and cover associated with this release...check out the link where you can select a couple different views (and augment your decidedly unDead wardrobe)

http://www.dead.net/store/apparel/short-sleeve-tops/los-angeles-121169-limited-edition-t-shirt

Incidentally, while the main release comprises the show dated 12 December '69, the bonus disc of extra material comes from a set performed at the same venue (Thelma) the previous night, hence the different date on the shirt versus the album cover./kate


----------



## Blake

More Garbarek - _Atmos._ A true visionary. Incorporating Nordic ambience into his jazz sax. I can see why he's one of the flagship artists for ECM - a label known for their innovative artistic perspective.


----------



## Blake

Garbarek with The Hilliard Ensemble - _Mnemosyne._ Lovely and brilliant.









… also the album _Madar._ More of a shamanic approach from this jazzman.


----------



## Sid James

*Deep Purple: Made in Japan*
- Recorded live in Osaka and Tokyo, Japan, August 1972

Interesting mix of things here, classic hard rock incorporating jazz and even classical - quotes flew by, from Ellington to Mantovani to Holst's _Jupiter._ A lot of it overblown but a lot also that provides some quite stimulating listening across the 75 minute stretch. Disc two of the set is only around 25 minutes, it has the encores, I'll get to it later.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## sankalp

Ed sheeran-A team


----------



## Blake

Chris Potter - _Song For Anyone._


----------



## cwarchc

Today's commuting music


----------



## Blake

Jamming through this box of Miles' original mono recordings. Excellent.


----------



## Blake

Freddie Hubbard - _Backlash._ I love that tone of his.


----------



## Blake

Dave Brubeck - _Time Changes._ Papa cool cat.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sid James said:


> *Deep Purple: Made in Japan*
> - Recorded live in Osaka and Tokyo, Japan, August 1972
> 
> Interesting mix of things here, classic hard rock incorporating jazz and even classical - quotes flew by, from Ellington to Mantovani to Holst's _Jupiter._ A lot of it overblown but a lot also that provides some quite stimulating listening across the 75 minute stretch. Disc two of the set is only around 25 minutes, it has the encores, I'll get to it later.


This is my all time favorite Deep Purple album. Their studio endeavors pale in comparison; and of course, anything that isn't with Ian Gillian. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

An older next-door neighbor had it when I was in seventh grade. I absolutely loved it; and still do. _"Highway Star," "Smoke On the Water," "Space Trucking," "Black Night" "Speed King"-- hell yeah!!!!!_

Thumbs up.


----------



## Blake

Kenny Dorham - _Afro-Cuban._ "The Poet."


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## samurai

Joe Zawinul--*Zawinul* 
Sonny Rollins--*Saxophone Colossus* 
Miles Davis--*Disc # 2 of Bitches Brew {Legacy Edition}*


----------



## Blake

Hittin' some Garbarek before I hit the sack - _Esoteric Circle._


----------



## starthrower

Late 80s Miles sounding good, with great Stratocaster guitar solo from Robben Ford.
Now if they could just remix this and turn down the synths.


----------



## shangoyal

Popol Vuh - Hosianna Mantra


----------



## Blake

Clifford Brown - _Brownie: The Complete EmArcy Recordings Of Clifford Brown_, Disc 1. What a beauty this is.


----------



## samurai

Vesuvius said:


> Clifford Brown - _Brownie: The Complete EmArcy Recordings Of Clifford Brown_, Disc 1. What a beauty this is.
> 
> View attachment 41493


It's really a shame that he had to die at such an obscenely young age, like Hendrix.


----------



## Blake

samurai said:


> It's really a shame that he had to die at such an obscenely young age, like Hendrix.


For sure, but it makes it that much more magical. I mean, look at all he did in the span of ~4 years or so. He was a master.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Deep Purple: "Speed King"*






Time to get wild at work alright.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Friends, the wide open highway, burrying the speedometer. . . the most important quesiton is: "Where to eat?"


----------



## cwarchc

Some cool jazz


----------



## Blake

Man, I've been in a Jazz trumpet dig lately…

Lee Morgan - _Search For The New Land._


----------



## Wood

Loving all the jazz posted on here of late. Sorry to lower the tone:

*The Levellers: *Levelling the land


----------



## Wood

starthrower said:


> Late 80s Miles sounding good, with great Stratocaster guitar solo from Robben Ford.
> Now if they could just remix this and turn down the synths.


Crikey, I didn't know late Miles was _that_ good.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

why apologise, Wood? ----- "There's only one way to live, and that's your own, your own, your own!"


----------



## Wood

Headphone Hermit said:


> why apologise, Wood? ----- "There's only one way to live, and that's your own, your own, your own!"


Ah, a fellow Boatman perchance.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Blancrocher

Lotte Lenya - Mack the Knife


----------



## Blake

Morgan - _The Rajah._ This guy was a pure bada**.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> why apologise, Wood? ----- "There's only one way to live, and that's your own, your own, your own!"


"Freedom cannot be granted. It must be taken."

- Max Stirner, _The Ego and His Own_


----------



## SimonNZ

Fred McDowell with The Hunter's Chapel Singers - Amazing Grace


----------



## Blake

More Lee Morgan? Yes, please.

_Candy._ Everything he does rips, and yet he remains tasteful.


----------



## Sid James

Following Vesuvius' lead,* Kenny Dorham's Afro-Cuban album *from 1955. I am very much a fan of this Afro-Cuban area of jazz, another favourite being George Shearing. _Afro-Cuban_ isn't as famous as _Una mas_, but its a great album, some illustrious musos join Dorham such as Horace Silver, Percy Heath and Art Blakey.










Then onto some hammond organ with *Lou Bennett*, in *Pentacostal Feeling*, a session recorded in Paris in 1966. Half the tracks have that gospel feel, the organist like a preacher, the brass like the choir. Bennett's grandpa officiated at a Baptist church, and he cut his teeth in music by playing harmonium to accompany the choir there. The other half of the album pares things down to a trio, and that's where my favourite track is,_ Peter's Waltz _(a composition by Sahib Shihab). Bennett's colleagues here are also illustrious: Rene Thomas on guitar, Kenny Clarke in the drum chair, the brass conducted and arranged by Donald Byrd (on trumpet). I love the breezy playing style of Thomas and any album with Clarke that I've got is a winner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Great fun to dance to.


----------



## Tristan

Listening to good 30 Seconds to Mars, before they went "dance pop":


----------



## SimonNZ

following Vesuvius and Sid James and giving Kenny Dorham's Afro Cuban another spin

I especially love these indirect reminders/prompts if they send me to something in my collection that I've unjustly neglected - this one I've heard maybe only twice before, for no good reason


----------



## Wood

*Hothouse Flowers *People


----------



## aleazk

Weather Report - _Weather Report_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*McLaughlin,De Lucia, Al Di Meola: "Short Tales of the Black Forrest"*






Note-spinning, certainly, but with some fun parts in the interstices.


----------



## science

View attachment 41607


When people have the "greatest rock album" of all time discussion, I inevitably feel that they put this one and Zeppelin IV too far down on their list.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

science said:


> View attachment 41607
> 
> 
> When people have the "greatest rock album" of all time discussion, I inevitably feel that they put this one and Zeppelin IV too far down on their list.


---
I'll take parts of_ Piper at the Gates of Dawn, Meddle, Saucerful of Secrets,_ and _Ummagumma_ any day over_ Dark Side of the Moon _or_ The Wall_. . . as much fun as those two albums can be.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Rolling Stones: Between the Buttons, "My Obsession"*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I want Flea's pants! Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . awesome.


----------



## science

Marschallin Blair said:


> ---
> I'll take parts of_ Piper at the Gates of Dawn, Meddle, Saucerful of Secrets,_ and _Ummagumma_ any day over_ Dark Side of the Moon _or_ The Wall_. . . as much fun as those two albums can be.


Noted.

[clears throat, scratches beard, blinks several times, scratches belly, scratches head, shifts in seat, looks into the distance]

Well, I guess I'd better be going.


----------



## cwarchc

Beautiful accoustic vocals




A very underated (IMHO) female vocalist
Cut her teeth with Nouvelle Vague, now recording & touring with her own band


----------



## cwarchc

Must be a French evening for me





really enjoying this group


----------



## Wood

*Mario Lanza

Frank Sinatra*


----------



## samurai

science said:


> View attachment 41607
> 
> 
> When people have the "greatest rock album" of all time discussion, I inevitably feel that they put this one and Zeppelin IV too far down on their list.


Absolutely, science, especially *Zep IV.* Great choices! :tiphat:


----------



## Blake

Yes, I'd also put _Animals_ and _Wish You Were Here_ in the tops, as well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Judas Priest*






Charging that pike wall with the full-tilt charge. Taking heads and ears. . . Ha. Ha. Ha. I love the over-the-top aggressivity of this music. I use it as gym-fare; and of course play it on Saturday mornings in the office at work. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

That bass drum part from 01:48-01:55 sounds like a 572 Hemi, just begging to be redlined.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

An ode to maximal horsepower. . ._ unleashed_. 'Sophomoric,' just like me. I identify, totally.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Ted Nugent- "Wang Dang Sweet Poontang"*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Early Van Halen All the Way*


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair

*I'm Gonna Rage To-night!*


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Eric Dolphy--*Out To Lunch* 
Miles Davis--*Milestones*


----------



## SimonNZ

Cecil Taylor - Conquistador


----------



## Blancrocher

Johnny Cash and June Carter - Jackson


----------



## SimonNZ

Gene Clark - No Other


----------



## samurai

Eric Dolphy--*Out There and Outward Bound*


----------



## Mesa

Another video, probably NSFW

Cripes, a British group from this decade i'm actually interested in. Sounds like Television if they spent their time in the pub with Mark E Smith instead of practicing.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## cwarchc

Max Richter Infra
Certainly different


----------



## SimonNZ

Dexter Gordon - Go

edit: I'd forgotten that the last track is bookended by quoting the "Westminster Chimes".






For a moment I thought that somehow Miles' version of If I Were A Bell, which uses the same device, was starting up:


----------



## PetrB

A charm the pants off of you unless you are dead flash mob video I just ran across:


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Disc # 2 of Bitches Brew {Legacy Edition}
*Miles Davis*--Disc # $ of Bitches Brew {Complete Sessions Edition}
*Sonny Rollins-*-Sunny Days Starry Nights. *This one has really disappointed me; to my ears it sounds as if Sonny just "mailed this one in" to get another paycheck. No real jazz development or any kind of "deepness" to the music, which I always look--oops, :scold: I mean, listen--for.
Sonny Rollins--*Saxophone Colossus. *Now that's more like it!


----------



## SimonNZ

Andrew Hill - Point Of Departure


----------



## SimonNZ

Justin Bieber - Believe: Acoustic

seeing what all the hate is about

gotta say that as yoof music goes I've heard _plenty_ worse - I was expecting some tough-boy posturing, but this is wall to wall saccharine

I'd rather have this coming from the back of the bus than what I usually get


----------



## Wood

*The Outlaws.....*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dedicated to Rozsa, Korngold, Newman, and Steiner-- and to all those who have sailed the high seas.

Awesome chorus.


----------



## SimonNZ

Cesaria Evora - Mae Carinhosa


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*

Dexter Gordon--*Go*


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Disc # 1 of The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions 
*Eric Dolphy--*Out There
*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

Portuguese Fados 1926-1930, Vol.1


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc

and









My latest jazz buys


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Rush: Anthem*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Sex (I'm a) [HD] - Berlin*






Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . This songs the best. The_ best_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*New York Dolls: Bad Girl*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Motley Crue: Live Wire*


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## KenOC

Spirit! Listening to Clear now. It's from a period in my life totally wasted with loose women and good drugs. Alas, all too short...


----------



## Blancrocher

Inspired by SimonNZ, I'm listening to Amalia Rodrigues, "The Queen of Fado."


----------



## Sid James

*Count Basie On the Sunny Side of the Street* (jazzclub series). _The count on the bones leading his orchestra, arrangements by Chico O'Farrill. Recorded NYC, 1969 & 1970. _

I like the Duke, but I've also got plenty of time for the Count.










*Willie Nelson's "Stardust" album* (1978, Columbia/Sony).

This is Willie doing the great American songbook, including the title track, as well as _Georgia on my mind_, _Blue Skies, Unchained Melody, September Song, Moonlight in Vermont_ (his favourite song, btw), _On the Sunny Side of the Street _(like the count!) and others. I like Willie's laconic delivery of these songs, its got this natural and conversational aspect. The band includes Booker T. Jones on organ and piano, who also did the arrangements.










*Dionne Warwick "I say a little prayer" and other hits *(Flashback/Warner).

Most of these songs are classics by Burt Bacharach and Hal David. My favourite would be *Do you know the way to San Jose,* on the surface a song about getting away from the big smoke, but below that casting doubt on the American dream. _*Alfie*_ is also great, that mix of emotional warmth and devastating honesty conveyed by Warwick's voice. Another favourite is _*Walk on By*_, like many of Bacharach's songs, displaying trademarks like changing rhythms and sudden key changes garnered no doubt from his teacher, Milhaud.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Spirit! Listening to Clear now. It's from a period in my life* totally wasted with loose women and good drugs.* Alas, all too short...


The horror, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Tristan

This has to be one of my all-time favorite non-classical songs. It has such an interesting sound:

*Rufus Wainwright* - Greek Song


----------



## shangoyal

If you have three great players in a jazz ensemble, three are enough.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Spirit! Listening to Clear now. It's from a period in my life totally wasted with loose women and good drugs. Alas, all too short...


---
I don't even know who Clear Spirit is-- I'll have to look them up-- but I just have to acknowledge your great post. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Then You May Take Me To The Fair*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love George Lynch's guitar playing in this. My absolute template-ideal when I was in grammar school. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Blake

Robert Rich - _Humidity._









Ian Boddy - _Slide._


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . This songs the best. The_ best_.


Scandalous! Marschallin Blair, thou shalt be branded with the scarlet letter!... Or is that only for adultery? Oh well!


----------



## Varick

SimonNZ said:


> Justin Bieber - Believe: Acoustic
> 
> seeing what all the hate is about
> 
> gotta say that as yoof music goes I've heard _plenty_ worse - I was expecting some tough-boy posturing, but this is wall to wall saccharine
> 
> I'd rather have this coming from the back of the bus than what I usually get


That took either great courage or a great amount of spare time.

Discovered another amazing band called "Elbow." So far I only have one album (soon to get the rest of the discography): "The Seldom Seen Kid"

Great stuff. They remind me a little of The National but a bit more "interesting"

Anyone else familiar/fans of them?

V


----------



## Blake

Brian Eno - _Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks._


----------



## senza sordino

Louis Armstrong, I purchased this today. 
View attachment 42152

all of his great recordings from the 1920s. Love it.


----------



## starthrower

I wish I had a copy of this one!


----------



## Sid James

*Meat Loaf's "Bat out of Hell" album* (1978), songs by Jim Steinman.

I hadn't heard the whole album, apparently its the third biggest selling rock album in history. That's unusual, particularly since the idea for this started as a rock opera, but was eventually turned into an album. Jim Steinman's early recollections of Meat Loaf was like some Wagnerian character. No wonder the album went really well in the UK, _Jesus Christ Superstar _had already happened there, and later Steinman would team up with Andrew Lloyd Webber (in _Whistle Down the Wind_). This has been good, I suppose the songs are quite long for a rock format (a few around 10 minutes) but it works, partly because they use theatrical techniques. And it rocks too, much besides the big hits like the title track and _You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night)._










Also taking in this double cd set of *Miriam Makeba*, hear early years (1950's-60's). Surprising how she also covers non-African stuff, like _Carnival _the classic Brazilian song (and she sings it in Portuguese too), apart from traditional material and her own compositions.


----------



## Pysmythe

'Pompeii am Gotterdammerung,' by The Flaming Lips, I listened to again a couple of days ago. Quite a different kind of rock song, for its particular genre: A HUGE sound, but without a guitar in it anywhere. And it tells a sad love story very, very briefly. Something about it is quite moving to me. I think it hits its mark very well, and you can just about feel the lava flowing.


----------



## DeepR

Ozric Tentacles - Arborescence










Some mighty fine tracks on this one.


----------



## Cheyenne

I plan to buy the album when I get my allowance at the end of the month -- its among my favorites, but sadly out of print.


----------



## starthrower

Emmylou Harris-Quarter Moon In A Ten Cent Town


----------



## SimonNZ

The Red Garland Trio - Groovy (1957)










Joe Henderson - The Elements (1973)


----------



## Blake

Robert Rich - _Ylang._


----------



## senza sordino

I would put Rhapsody in Blue, The Piano Concerto in classical listening but this CD we listened to today doesn't seem like classical music so I'm putting it here. 
George Gershwin Overtures and songs
View attachment 42283

View attachment 42284


The list of songs is really small on my iPad mini, I don't know if you can read it.

P.S. Some of my colleagues who are the same age as me say that the music from the 80s was the best. How they can claim it was better than any other I don't know, but I like the music from the 20's. How weird am I?


----------



## Vaneyes

Two tracks from.* 'Deed I do*, and *Johnny One Note*. Go to hell, Baby Bieber.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> Emmylou Harris-Quarter Moon In A Ten Cent Town


I saw her in-concert a long time ago. She had the misfortune of having the Amazing Rhythm Aces warm-up for her. After a sizzling 45-minute session with ARA, half the auditorium filed out. I left sometime later.


----------



## Varick

starthrower said:


> Emmylou Harris-Quarter Moon In A Ten Cent Town


Not a country music fan, but her album with Mark Knopfler "All The Road Running" is awesome.

V


----------



## KnulpJose

:tiphat:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Leonard Cohen's Songs of Love and hate. 

Laughing Len I call him affectionately.


----------



## Mesa

Hoiked this album today. Concentrated, uncut Clapton.


----------



## cwarchc

Something a little different for me


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*Here's Lee Morgan*, *Expobident and Leeway.* The last two albums have Morgan and Wayne Shorter together, and they are truly a "dynamic duo". Blakey pounding away on the skins doesn't hurt the cause either.


----------



## starthrower

Varick said:


> Not a country music fan, but her album with Mark Knopfler "All The Road Running" is awesome.
> 
> V


Will have to give it a listen. When it comes to country music, I mainly listen to the 60s & 70s stuff, or bluegrass. I do have a couple of Knopfler's solo albums.


----------



## starthrower

Listened to this one on the way home tonight. It's like a fine wine
that I crack out once in a while. In my opinion, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Fripp and Brian Eno - No Pussyfooting (1973)

beginning an unhurried project of listening to all of Eno's extensive discography in chronological order


----------



## clara s

Passenger - Let her go

interesting sound that brings to me a feeling for dancing


----------



## cwarchc

SimonNZ said:


> Robert Fripp and Brian Eno - No Pussyfooting (1973)
> 
> beginning an unhurried project of listening to all of Eno's extensive discography in chronological order


I've got this on vinyl.
Not played it for many years, just going to dust if off and give it a spin.


----------



## Wood

*Planxty* Words & Music


----------



## SimonNZ

The Rough Guide To The Music Of Okinawa










Brian Eno - Here Come The Warm Jets (1974)


----------



## mirepoix

'Smooth Operator' - Dorothy Dandridge. 
Sadly, her voice isn't as remarkable as her..._poise_. But an interesting listen all the same.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*The Film Music of Miklós Rózsa*






Hail Rózsa!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Miklós rózsa forever*






That choral development and climax at 0:48-1:55 is_ AWE-SOME_.

Great cd if you can get it.


----------



## cwarchc

A good one for the commute


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Nightwish: Storytime*






Go Flor go!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Nightwish - Showtime, Storytime, Live*


----------



## Mesa

SimonNZ said:


> Robert Fripp and Brian Eno - No Pussyfooting (1973)
> 
> beginning an unhurried project of listening to all of Eno's extensive discography in chronological order


Ahh, i recall a lecturer at college was an engineer on this. (Classy guy named Ray. Like Roger Moore but with a wider skill set.)

When Fripp was experimenting with a new and hugely convoluted tape delay rig for his guitar, he earnestly quoth: "Guys, maybe the public just isn't prepared for the implications of this music!"

He may well have been correct.

Edit: Upon inspection of the Swastika Girls youtube entry, first comment: _I bought this LP when it first came out. I was not ready for it. It took a long time but after several listenings it grew on me ...Now of course I love it. It was way ahead of it's time and might still be...............﻿_. Ahaha.

On the subject, this evening i'll give Warm Jets an airing.






Absolutely stellar Frippery on this one in particular.


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan and Wayne Shorter--*The Young Lions*


----------



## SimonNZ

Mesa said:


> Classy guy named Ray. Like Roger Moore but with a wider skill set.


That's wonderful. I hope somehow he has an opportunity to hear of this description.


----------



## Tristan

Haven't listened to music like this in a while; it's refreshing:

*Pegboard Nerds* - Frainbreeze






The Pegboard Nerds are one of my favorite dubstep acts, even if they are most known for their remixes. But their original music is worth looking at as well.


----------



## SimonNZ

Keven Ayres / John Cale / Brian Eno / Nico - June 1 , 1974 (rel: June 1974)










Brian Eno - Taking Tiger Mountain By Strategy (rel: November 1974)


----------



## Cantabile

Bix Biderbecke. A shot of Jazz Age sunshine from Davenoprt, Iowa!


----------



## Conor71

Tonights listening :


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Mike Oldfield's best work from the 90's: _Amarok_ and _The Songs of Distant Earth_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Waking up on the sunny side with Louis Armstrong!










Kevin


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## Sid James

*Soundtrack to the film "Labyrinth" by Trevor Jones & David Bowie* (1986)

Some classic 8o's pop here, synths, saxes, tunes, the lot. The film was memorable for its mix of Jim Henson's puppetry, special effects that where innovative for the time, and performances by *David Bowie *and Jennifer Connelly (and if David's mullett hairstyle doesn't scream 'this is the 1980's' I dunno what doesn't). Songs such as _Underground, Magic Dance, As the World Falls Down _are here interpolated with instrumental tracks that speak to the movie's sense of fantasy, a kind of childhood surrealism at play.










*James Brown "The Soul Brother's Jazz" compilation album* (Jazzclub legends series).

*James Brown* was one of the greats of the 20th century, taking influences from and in turn influencing musicians of so many genres. Hard to categorise what's here, from his signature songs such as _Cold Sweat, Papa's Got a Brand New Bag, It's a Man's, Man's World, _to jazz songs and crooner-type ballads, to instrumental tracks like _The Thing in G. _In that, Brown plays hammond organ, and you can hear how minimalists and polystylists of classical music learnt so much from his music.


----------



## tdc

I'm watching the Documentary "It Might Get Loud", with Jimmy Page, The Edge and Jack White, and wondering who in their right mind would think Jack White is a suitable guy to be in this film alongside the other two...I've never enjoyed any of his music myself... The guy is an interesting image and an interesting conversation with zero interesting musical ideas from my perspective.


----------



## Pysmythe

tdc said:


> I'm watching the Documentary "It Might Get Loud", with Jimmy Page, The Edge and Jack White, and wondering who in their right mind would think Jack White is a suitable guy to be in this film alongside the other two...I've never enjoyed any of his music myself... The guy is an interesting image and an interesting conversation with zero interesting musical ideas from my perspective.


Great documentary. Like the director himself, I love the look on The Edge's face when Page starts playing the Whole Lotta Love riff, lol.


----------



## Morimur

Pysmythe said:


> Great documentary. Like the director himself, I love the look on The Edge's face when Page starts playing the Whole Lotta Love riff, lol.


Willie Dixon sued Led Zeppelin, claiming that "Whole Lotta Love" was largely plagiarized from "You Need Love," written by Dixon and recorded by Muddy Waters as a single for Chess Records in 1962.

I wonder what the look on Willie Dixon's face was like...


----------



## tdc

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Willie Dixon sued Led Zeppelin, claiming that "Whole Lotta Love" was largely plagiarized from "You Need Love," written by Dixon and recorded by Muddy Waters as a single for Chess Records in 1962.
> 
> I wonder what the look on Willie Dixon's face must have been like...


The plagiarism issue was all about the lyrics I think when it came to that track, so had nothing to do with the guitar riff - which is largely what made that a great song...sure Page stole a few riffs too, but then again so have nearly all great composers throughout history.


----------



## Pysmythe

Exactly. And I used to have a Willie Dixon album with the song in question on it. Just as you said, the only similarity I recall was in the lyrics.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Morimur

Page had good taste; he only stole quality material.


----------



## Blake

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Page had good taste; he only stole quality material.


He did. But so many rockers were doing this kind of stuff. The Zep was simply the most famous.

Don't ask for examples...


----------



## Winterreisender

Vesuvius said:


> He did. But so many rockers were doing this kind of stuff. The Zep was simply the most famous.
> 
> Don't ask for examples...


Deep Purple were probably one of the worst offenders for plagiarism, e.g. Child in Time:






and Black Knight:


----------



## tdc

@Starthrower and Lope de Aguire

First off, yes admittedly on the early Zep albums there are some instances where more credit should have been given to other sources, that said those videos in Starthrower's link exaggerate the musical similarities on many of those tracks, yes the short instrumental track Black Mountainside was largely ripped and so was large chunks of Dazed and Confused, but the video is wrong in suggesting there is no original musical material in either track, there are parts taken out and added to both. The feel in Zeppelin's versions are very different than what is presented in the original tracks. Jansch's arrangement sounds like a folk song, Pages instrumental does not sound like folk music - it has that mystical feel to it that no other band seemed to be able to really capture. 

Aside from those two examples on Zeppelin I it is pretty clear the music presented on the Zeppelin albums is in the large majority quite original and sounds worlds away from the original songs shown in those videos. What it comes down to is Plant wasn't original enough on the first couple of albums lyrically, his lyrics actually got quite good later on and far surpassed the lyrical content on those early albums that were nicked from other blues songs. Lets face it - nobody really listens to those early Zeppelin albums for the lyrics. Lets take a look at Babe I'm Gonna Leave You, Page took a fairly traditional guitar chord progression and made it a thousand times better on their version, sure the lyrics are not too original but half the lyrics in that song are just the word "baby"!


----------



## SimonNZ

Brian Eno - Another Green World (1975)


----------



## Pysmythe

Again, right on. And... I was only talking about the ONE song in question, before everyone piled on all over my rear with examples of Zep "plagierism". For sure, they should've given more credit, since failing that has tarnished their legacy... But Page's production and arranging skills do make those slices into essentially completely different musical entities, imo.


----------



## tdc

^ Yes and I should add to my previous post that even by Zeppelin II there are mostly original (and improved) lyrics. 

Not to downplay the blues greats from the past like Howlin' Wolf and Willie Dixon without which - there would be no Zeppelin.


----------



## Conor71

Too much different stuff to list all today - some highlights from a great days listening:

Andrew Lloyd Webber - Jesus Christ Superstar (Original Studio Cast version)
Jeff Lynne - War Of the Worlds

these:

















I hadn't heard anything by the Moody Blues before apart from Nights In White Satin - I will listen to all of this set over the coming weeks. I am especially interested in music from the 1970's the last couple of months! :lol:


----------



## shangoyal

1977, New York, Television. Wow...


----------



## Conor71

shangoyal said:


> 1977, New York, Television. Wow...


I especially like the song Venus from this album - Thanks for posting it I hope you are enjoying!


----------



## shangoyal

Conor71 said:


> I especially like the song Venus from this album - Thanks for posting it I hope you are enjoying!


That's my favourite too, but all of them are awesome!


----------



## starthrower

tdc said:


> @Starthrower and Lope de Aguire
> 
> First off, yes admittedly on the early Zep albums there are some instances where more credit should have been given to other sources, that said those videos in Starthrower's link exaggerate the musical similarities on many of those tracks, yes the short instrumental track Black Mountainside was largely ripped and so was large chunks of Dazed and Confused, but the video is wrong in suggesting there is no original musical material in either track, there are parts taken out and added to both. The feel in Zeppelin's versions are very different than what is presented in the original tracks. Jansch's arrangement sounds like a folk song, Pages instrumental does not sound like folk music - it has that mystical feel to it that no other band seemed to be able to really capture.
> 
> Aside from those two examples on Zeppelin I it is pretty clear the music presented on the Zeppelin albums is in the large majority quite original and sounds worlds away from the original songs shown in those videos. What it comes down to is Plant wasn't original enough on the first couple of albums lyrically, his lyrics actually got quite good later on and far surpassed the lyrical content on those early albums that were nicked from other blues songs. Lets face it - nobody really listens to those early Zeppelin albums for the lyrics. Lets take a look at Babe I'm Gonna Leave You, Page took a fairly traditional guitar chord progression and made it a thousand times better on their version, sure the lyrics are not too original but half the lyrics in that song are just the word "baby"!


The point being made in those video clips is that they (Led Zeppelin) credited themselves as being the sole authors of the material in question. Not that they didn't add any of their own musical contributions. Most rock musicians of their generation were listening to the same folk and blues records, so it was rather absurd to be giving themselves full credit.


----------



## Badinerie

Been listening to Joe Bonamassa with Beth Hart recently. The LP's they did together are great! What a voice she has.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Serge Gainsbourg

Du Jazz dans le Ravin [rec. 1958-64; Mercury, 1997]


----------



## cwarchc

In keeping with my french theme


----------



## Mesa

...and still living la belle vie,






Which i can _honestly _say is one of the greatest records ever made.


----------



## DavidA

What about this for harmony?


----------



## jim prideaux

shangoyal said:


> 1977, New York, Television. Wow...


good to see this lot still being appreciated-saw them first late 70's and they were a revelation, saw them again last year and again- what a concert!-Tom Verlaine has never really had the recognition he deserves-song writer, lyricist and one of the most original guitarists..........


----------



## SimonNZ

Horace Silver - The Stylings Of Silver (1957)


----------



## Morimur

shangoyal said:


> 1977, New York, Television. Wow...


Great, great album.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify: *
Booker Little Quintet--*Out Front {with Max Roach}
*Jeff Ballard Trio--*Time's Tales*


----------



## SimonNZ

Brian Eno - Discrete Music (1975)


----------



## Winterreisender

Tori Amos - From The Choirgirl Hotel


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


>


That whole series of videos on You Tube extensively documenting Led Zeppelin's plagiarisms _is_ hilarious.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Winterreisender said:


> Deep Purple were probably one of the worst offenders for plagiarism, e.g. Child in Time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Black Knight:


--
Oh my God! This is revelatory to me. I had no idea. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . And I _love_ those songs off of the _Made in Japan _album.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lou, Joseph Arthur*

Joseph Arthur pays tribute to Lou Reed by reinterpreting his songs with just an acoustic guitar. Critics seem to think it's great. So far, Satellite of Love is a failure; it misses the quirky production of David Bowie. With Heroin, I miss John Cale's viola. I'm into Pale Blue Eyes. Sure, he's emphasizing the lyrics, but I still miss the original.

Oh, well, if you'd like an album all at pretty much the same tempo, the same guitar, and same high-tenor harmonies, you'd probably get more out of this than me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lou Reed, Sally Can't Dance*

I don't know what to make of this one; the production is pretty busy and gets in the way of the lyrics. But, hey, it has horns. I'm a sucker for horns.


----------



## norman bates

Badinerie said:


> Been listening to Joe Bonamassa with Beth Hart recently. The LP's they did together are great! What a voice she has.


she has an amazing voice, but I was a bit disappointed by the album.


----------



## Blake

Spoon - _Gimme Fiction._ This is a rad band.


----------



## Tristan

*Zomboy* - Terror Squad






This song is pretty phat.


----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Fripp and Brian Eno - Evening Star (1975)


----------



## tdc

The Cure - _Burn_






I like this Cure song off The Crow movie soundtrack.


----------



## ptr

a short stroll down nostalgia lane:

Flash and the Pan - SNA (Ensign 1978)










/ptr


----------



## Wood

Oscar Peterson on Jazz 625 right now.


----------



## Morimur

*Catherine Ribeiro + Alpes - (1972) Paix*

Sample...


----------



## Schubussy

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Sample...


That's a very cool album, not listened for a long time.


----------



## SimonNZ

Brian Eno - Before And After Science (1977)


----------



## Wood

*Linda Thompson* One clear moment

Richard comes in for a fair bit of stick on this album.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gena's Birthday Song from the start of episode two of Cheburashka


----------



## cwarchc

Not sure if you could pin a genre on this
A great recording, they went a bit more mainstream after this one


----------



## Mesa




----------



## SimonNZ

Marianne Faithfull - Blazing Away: Live

The tour this recording was taken from was playing in my city on my 21st birthday, and it still bothers me a little after two decades that I wasn't able to go


----------



## Sid James

*"The Swingin' Shirley Horn" compilation album* (on jazzclub legends).

I first got to know *Shirley Horn's *music in her last couple of decades, when she sang with small group accompaniment (jazz trios). So it was a surprise to hear her earlier recordings here, some of the tracks with Quincy Jones and Johnny Pate conducting their big bands done in the 1960's. These recordings cover the four decades leading up to 2000. Its enjoyable overall, if I had to pick a favourite it would be _*Hit the Road Jack*,_ sang as part of a tribute to Ray Charles, but Horn really puts her own stamp on it. She always struck me as cool as a cucumber and also very nuanced, using the minimum of devices to maximum effect.










Continuing with one of my favourite soundtracks to the film *The Blues Brothers* (1980) with *Dan Aykroyd and John Belushi *singing on many tracks, with contributions by *Ray Charles, James Brown, Aretha Franklin and Cab Calloway*. Great to shake a tail feather or two to! Apart from all the great music, the film is renowned for reviving the wrap around sunglasses industry...and for having the most cars destroyed in the epic police chase that ends it.










*Black Sabbath's classic self-titled debut album (1970). *This was one of the earliest of albums establishing heavy metal. The seven tracks work together very well, surprisingly the album was put together in only a day. From the title track with its bells and nature sounds ushering in *Ozzy Osborne's *vocals that sounds like a conversation between_ Macbeth _and one of the witches in Shakespear's play, to the final track* Warning *which finishes with seven minutes given over to the band, with great guitar work from *Tom Iommi*. In between, the song that became a hit single, *Evil Woman*.


----------



## cwarchc

Back to a milestone album of my youth


----------



## SimonNZ

"Classic Old-Time Music From Smithsonian Folkways"


----------



## Sid James

Started with *Dave Brubeck and his quartet*, a compilation on alto of recordings from 1950's and '60's, with his blend of jazz and classical. _Take Five, Blue Rondo a la Turk, Unsquare Dance,_ and many other compositions of his (as well as _I Feel Pretty _by Bernstein and _Take the A Train _by Strayhorn). 










Continuing with *Aretha Franklin*, a collection of some of her big hits, _*Aretha's Gold*_. The hairstyle and yellow feathery thing date her image, but _The Queen of Soul's _music - as she was dubbed by Ray Charles - is timeless:










And the *Gorillaz Demon Days album*, an eclectic blend of everything from rock to pop, classical (use of a string sextet), hip hop, gospel. It all hangs together well though, and its got guest spots including one by Dennis Hopper doing a monologue in_ Fire Coming Out of the Monkey's Head_. A lot of the songs don't have a clear meaning, they just suggest images and juxtapose them, and I quite like that collage effect here in both style and substance:


----------



## Tristan

^Love Gorillaz. "Feel Good Inc." is one of my favorite non-classical songs.


----------



## Guest

Robyn and Royksopp's new EP _Do It Again_ on Spotify...

View attachment 43149


Had to interrupt my listening of today's Saturday Symphony as it popped up on a news page I was reading!


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Disc # 1 of The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions
*Jeff Ballard Trio-*-Time's Tales
*


----------



## Fratello

Exxasens - The Falling - Satellites album


----------



## science

Getting my Cape Verde on:

View attachment 43204
View attachment 43206


The latter is my favorite Horace Silver album, actually.


----------



## Sid James

Tristan said:


> ^Love Gorillaz. "Feel Good Inc." is one of my favorite non-classical songs.


That's the song that got me into them as well. I quite like their eclectic style. They aren't afraid to mix things up, and I also like the ambiguity of the lyrics. I still haven't worked out what their songs are about exactly, but I don't care, its part of their uniqueness.


----------



## SimonNZ

Cluster and Brian Eno - s/t (1977)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Marschallin Blair said:


> That whole series of videos on You Tube extensively documenting Led Zeppelin's plagiarisms _is_ hilarious.


Plagiarism is nothing new........


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pasadena/Sister Kate/Farewell Blues/Sahara/Hen Pecked Blues/My Sweetie Went Away/Everybody Stomp/Show Me the Way to Go Home/Crazy Words, Crazy Tune/Masculine Women and Feminine Men/Take Your Pick/I Never See Maggie Alone/There Ain't No Maybe in my Baby's Eyes/I'm Knee Deep in Daisies/Side By Side 
The Savoy Havana Band

I'm back in the 1920s with this one, and I love it! This double-album has one record a-piece devoted to the Orpheans and the Havana Band. I've given the Havana Band a spin tonight. The pianist on many of the tracks is Billy Mayerl, and he takes a great solo on "I'm Knee Deep in Daisies". "Take Your Pick" is one of my favourite numbers, written by Pete Mandell, the bands banjoist as a feature for himself, it's very hot stuff, but I love it all. Yay!


----------



## KnulpJose

I totally recommend this:devil:


----------



## SimonNZ

Brian Eno - Music For Airports (1978)


----------



## tdc

David Bowie - _I'm Deranged_

An interesting alternate version of this very cool track I initially discovered on the movie _Lost Highway_. If I'm not mistaken Eno collaborated with Bowie on this.


----------



## science

I appreciated the soundtrack to _Lost Highway_ because it introduced me to This Mortal Coil's _Song to the Siren_. Anyone willing to do a little goth might look into that.


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> "Classic Old-Time Music From Smithsonian Folkways"


That looks great!


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> That looks great!


It is! The Smithsonian albums in that series are particularly well chosen and themed samplers of their extensive catalogue:


----------



## science

View attachment 43342


This is horrible so far. The music is mediocre (though very professionally performed of course) but the lyrics are shocking. I suspect that if I pay enough attention, I will be able to find one that isn't a cliche.

I have this so I believe I should listen to it at least once, and this is that once.


----------



## science

View attachment 43343


This is better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lou Reed, Berlin.*

Wow, this is depressing. Holy smokes, Caroline Says II has a recording of kids crying for their mother. But it has the Brecker Brothers on horns and, uh -- nope, I never want to hear those kids crying again.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

Brian Eno - Music For Films (1978)


----------



## Mesa

science said:


> Getting my Cape Verde on:
> 
> View attachment 43204
> View attachment 43206
> 
> 
> The latter is my favorite Horace Silver album, actually.


Ahh, you just remound me of this, one of the 40 or 50 tunes that would show up every time a friend and i had a rollocking Jazz-off. A particularly potent trump card.





(By the way, anyone, how did my premiere of the word 'remound' go? It's practical and awfully fun to say and type.)

Edit: Remound is actually a word, although these days more commonly referring to grave tending. Straight in to my daily usage pool.


----------



## cwarchc

Brubeck Take Five 10cd boxset
cd2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*David Axlerod, Heavy Axe*

I found this on YouTube. Wow, that's a blast from my past.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Blue Washboard Stomp/Blue Clarinet Stomp Nos. 1 & 2/Blue Piano Stomp/Weary City/Bull Fiddle Blues/Indigo Stomp/Bucktown Stomp Johnny Dodds' Washboard Band and Trio

A marvellous set of performances from one of the finest early jazz clarinettists. These recordings date from 1928-9, but the music contained herein is timeless. Also assisting Mr. Dodds are his brother Baby on drums, Natty Dominique (cornet), Honore Dutrey (trombone), Lil Armstrong (piano) and Bill Johnson (bass- of the string variety). It all adds up to a most satisfying listen.


----------



## Sid James

*Don Burrows' Whenever album *(recorded 1990), featuring him playing various saxes, flutes and clarinets (sometimes in duets with himself thanks to tricks with recording technology) alongside his jazz quintet and string orchestra. Arrangements by the pianist of the group, Julian Lee and the string orchestra is led by Phil Hartl.

This is great, the ballads are amongst my favourite tracks here - including Don's own compositions - as are the more rhythmic tracks such as Gershwin's_ But Not For Me _which ends the album. The vibe of the recording is spontaneous, most of the tracks where recorded in only one take! Burrows was against jazz becoming too controlled and classical. His style is melodic with a focus on improvisation, with a very down to earth and chilled out aspect.










On to *Etta James, *a disc that has her two earliest albums in full - *At Last! *and *The Second Time Around *- and five bonus tracks. Etta was extremely versatile, her voice adaptable to the different songs - from dance numbers, to love songs, standards - mixing styles as diverse as soul, rock and pop. The inclusion of string orchestra imparts lushness and warmth to some of these arrangements.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jackie McLean - One Step Beyond (1963)

including Bobby Hutcherson on vibes, Tony Williams on drums, Grachan Moncur III on trombone and Eddie Khan on bass


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to my favourite New Age music: _Aphelion_ by Amethystium.


----------



## Mesa

Found the EP 'Fair Enough' on my old computer, forgot how great it was. Fan of Tangerine Dream/Jean Jacques Perrey etc? Track this down for some fine, fine synth programming.

A cover they did the same time for a compilation of an obscure old French synth tune is marvellous too.


----------



## cwarchc

This helped me to chill out, whilst stuck in the traffic on my commute home


----------



## dgee

Assorted Steveland Morris (Mr Wonder to you) - surely in the top echelon of song writers of any style at any time (not to mention his playing and singing skills):

Tuesday heartbreak





Knocks me off my feet





Superwoman/Where were you when I needed you?





Do I do





My cherie amour


----------



## science

I can do this one:

View attachment 43556


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Young Kiri*






Absolute_ doll_.

0:38-0:41


----------



## science

View attachment 43596


This was my third time listening to this, I think, and I enjoyed it more than I have before. She does have a great voice, and the tradition itself is interesting.


----------



## ptr

science said:


> This was my third time listening to this, I think, and I enjoyed it more than I have before. She does have a great voice, and the tradition itself is interesting.


Love Fado, I try to vacation in Lisbon every second years to get some of it live down my spine, Rodirguez was one of the greatest!

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane, Blue Trane*

I was listening to John Coltrane and Monk's recording at the Five Spot, and it occured to me, I've never heard Blue Trane.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 43631
This is another great anime soundtrack got it online a while back.


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*In A Silent Way*. Simply heavenly music! :angel:
Keith Jarret--*The Impulse Story.* Some wonderful stuff here, especially *De Drums and The Rich And The Poor. *


----------



## SimonNZ

Brian Eno and Cluster - After The Heat (1978)










Stephan Micus - Implosions (1977)


----------



## science

View attachment 43653


Countrifyin' myself right up.


----------



## science

Manxfeeder said:


> *John Coltrane, Blue Trane*
> 
> I was listening to John Coltrane and Monk's recording at the Five Spot, and it occured to me, I've never heard Blue Trane.
> 
> View attachment 43617


I'm pretty much a newbie to Coltrane myself. I intend to get to know this album much better in the future.


----------



## science

View attachment 43657


Something random. A friend of mine gave this to me. There is some Tangerine Dream piece that I heard a long time ago and have been looking for, but it is probably not on this one...


----------



## Wood

Baby James Harvest


----------



## Wood

Live Tapes


----------



## samurai

science said:


> I'm pretty much a newbie to Coltrane myself. I intend to get to know this album much better in the future.[/ UOTE]
> It's a great album, science; you're in for quite a treat. Enjoy.


----------



## shangoyal

One of my favourite Beatles songs: 




The ending is genius.


----------



## cwarchc

science said:


> I'm pretty much a newbie to Coltrane myself. I intend to get to know this album much better in the future.


I'll second Samurai with this one
A great album
I've got the reissue on vinyl (stereo disc, mono disc and cd)


----------



## OboeKnight

Loving this Kerli album. Don't know why I haven't listened to it sooner. And Xandria and Epica's new albums are sooo good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schizophonic by Combustible Edison. An enjoyable frothathon from the campy 90s retro-lounge combo.


----------



## Alypius

This evening, some jazz:


----------



## SimonNZ

89. Young Ramble Away





 (Mill Lane)

90. Young Sailor Cut Down





 (The High Strange Difters)

91. All Jolly Fellows Who Follow The Plow





 (Kate Rusby)

92. The Barley Mow





 (The Irish Rovers)


----------



## Conor71

Playing this recently arrived disc for a first listen - great stuff! :


----------



## Conor71

This is probably my most played album this week - having another listen tonight. Amazing music:


----------



## Conor71

Another favourite of late - Steve Winwood/Traffic:


----------



## starthrower

Conor71 said:


> Playing this recently arrived disc for a first listen - great stuff! :


Their other studio album, Natural Elements, is also fantastic!


----------



## starthrower

Going through this set this weekend.


----------



## GreenMamba

Sun Ra and the Arkestra


----------



## Conor71

starthrower said:


> Their other studio album, Natural Elements, is also fantastic!


Cool stuff, I got that one recently too - will give it a spin soon!


----------



## SimonNZ

Orchestra Baobab - A Night At Club Baobab


----------



## senza sordino

One of my non classical guilty pleasures: musicals. Today we listened to Oklahoma!
View attachment 43777


----------



## hpowders

senza sordino said:


> One of my non classical guilty pleasures: musicals. Today we listened to Oklahoma!
> View attachment 43777


Ha! Me too!! Love the old favorites like South Pacific, Kiss Me Kate, Oklahoma, My Fair Lady, West Side Story, etc;

I just rented Oklahoma twice on DVD-one old, the other, from around 10 years ago. Can't get enough of that surrey!! 

I go whenever the revival tours come to Tampa.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

If you're a jazz fan and have not heard the Lenny Marcus Trio then you are missing out on one of the finest jazz trios in existence today. Every album is fresh and innovative. Marcus is a fabulous pianist and one of his major influences and mentors was Ray Bryant. He has released not one but two tribute albums to honor Ray. The Trios latest effort, *Second Set*, is a good mixture tunes with a little of everything from Beethoven to Scott Joplin. Lots of interesting transitions in their tunes and that make you say..."I gotta hear that again"! I highly recommend this album to anyone who likes percussive jazz.










Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

Harold Budd and Brian Eno - The Plateaux Of Mirror (1980)


----------



## Conor71

Playing some random tracks from this compilation:


----------



## Conor71

^^The Moody Blues compilation is great! Not a dud track on it so far 
Up next: Sigur Ros - Valtari
I prefer this one to their latest album but that's not saying much - awesome group!:


----------



## muzik

There exist only two types of music: good and bad.

This is good:


----------



## shangoyal

Joni Mitchell's albums _Ladies of the Canyon_ and _Blue_.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I've been more into a jazz mood lately for some reason. I have enjoyed the vibe playing of Gary Burton since I was a teenager in the 70s. Very few musicians have the ability to sustain my interest in what they do for so many years but Burton is an exception. His latest outing by the New Gary Burton Quartet called *Guided Tour* is really entertaining and refreshing. Burton has always had a talent for recruiting talented musicians around him and with the New Quartet he does so once again. This album is their second outing and is as good and possibly better than their first album together (*Common Ground*). This ensemble includes:

Gary Burton, vibraphone
Julian Lage, guitar
Scott Colley, bass
Antonio Sanchez, drum

I really enjoy the guitar playing of Julian Lage. Although he has been quite good even as a teenager, now in his mid twenties he is starting to show more maturity with his talent. Scott Colley on bass is extraordinary and fun to follow his groove. His discography includes working with artists like Pat Martino, Jim Hall, Chris Potter and many other greats! Antonio Sanchez on drums can hardly be beat as he has played with the best of the best for years in Jazz circles.

This is a lineup worth giving a listen to!



















Kevin


----------



## senza sordino

Good afternoon everyone, it's so nice to see old friends and some new faces, and even some old friends with new faces.

This afternoon I'm listening to La Cage aux Folles.

I saw this Broadway production in New York four years ago. Fantastic, I was in the front row.
View attachment 43875


We are what we are
Half a brassiere
Half a suspender
Half real and half fluff
You'll find it tough
Guessing our gender


----------



## hpowders

So Beautiful or So What
Paul Simon

Best album in years.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## science

View attachment 43896


My wife says, "That's cute."


----------



## science

View attachment 43904


Both this and the Louvin Brothers albums came to my attention via one of the 1000 albums you must hear books. There is a good website too - here is the page for this recording: http://www.1000recordings.com/music/viva-el-mariachi/


----------



## science

senza sordino said:


> One of my non classical guilty pleasures: musicals. Today we listened to Oklahoma!
> View attachment 43777


I really need to get into musicals more - a major gap in my education!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Baker's Boogie/Ev'ntide/Mean Dog Blues/Bugle Call Rag/Harlem Twist/Blues I Love to Sing/Phil the Fluter's Ball/Delirium Kenny Baker's Dozen
How's This?/Love Me or Leave Me/If I Could Be With You (one hour tonight)/Keepin' Out of Mischief Now/How Can You Face Me?/Puttin' On the Ritz/Mr. Paganini (you'll have to swing it)/Doo-dee/St. Louis Blues/Honolulu Blues/Act One, Scene One Kenny Baker's Half Dozen

Two great LPs by Kenny Baker on one CD. The Dozen were a terrific group, and there are some wonderful solos on all these tracks, Harry Hayes' beautiful liquid gold alto tone is heard to great effect on "Ev'ntide", Harry was a good friend of mine, and a very very fine alto player, one of the first in this country to play bop, and a real gentleman. George Chisholm remains one of the finest jazz trombonists the world has ever known, and is heard to great effect on nearly every track on this album. The whole thing is an absolute joy from start to finish, and the sound on this Dutton Vocalion CD is superb.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Deluxe edition of the entire 18-song concert:


----------



## Sid James

Lately, these:

Starting with *The Commitments soundtrack *from the early 1990's. Its unique for having all R&B songs covered by the cast of the movie. Some great renditions of hits by Wilson Pickett, Otis Redding and many others.










Then, *The Don Burrows Quintet - Live in Melbourne, 1983* (The Bill Armstrong Collection). The two cd set has the Australian group playing jazz standards as well as a medley from the musicals (_Singin' in the Rain _and _Get me to the church on time_) with great washboard virtuoso Len Barnard. I'm not joking, and its quite a fun track. After that, a few improvisations on Chinese melodies (_Cradle Song; Orchids and Butterflies_) which where picked up by the band on their visit to China (the first Western jazz band to do so). The concert finishes with two great encores, _Waltzing Matilda _and an 11 minute traversal of_ Basin Street Blues_, with all band members giving solos.

The quintet here comprised of: Don Burrows - clarinet, flute, sax ; George Golla - guitar ; Dave Pudney - string bass, flugelhorn & piano ; James Morrison - trumpet, trombone, piano, vibraphone ; Len Barnard - drums & washboard










Finishing with more Australian music, *Missy Higgins' The Sound of White album *(2004, Eleven/EMI). The album garnered hits _Scar_ and _Ten Days, _but there's a lot here besides. All songs are by Missy Higgins, with a combination of acoustic/folkish vibes and jazz and rock. Its quite eclectic, but underlying it are the lyrics, which can be dark. There are suggestions of suicide, depression and loss. Its not all gloomy though, but there's plenty of depth to this album as well as being great listening just for the music too.


----------



## shangoyal

Listening to old avant-garde favourites (sort of an oxymoron) like:










Meet the Residents (1974)

and










The Pop Group - Y (1979)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Max Steiner: Treasure of the Sierra Madre*






Steiner's main title music in the first minute of the cut is awesome.

It needs to be choreographed to ice skating.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ordered this one today:


----------



## science

View attachment 44125


There were 15 seconds or so near the beginning of this album that worried me. I was liking it. Fortunately it descended into cliché and I don't have to rethink any aspects of my ideology.

View attachment 44126


Phenomenal album of Indonesian music.


----------



## science

View attachment 44133


Hmmmm. I don't know what I think of this.


----------



## Morimur

science said:


> View attachment 44125
> 
> 
> There were 15 seconds or so near the beginning of this album that worried me. I was liking it. Fortunately it descended into cliché and I don't have to rethink any aspects of my ideology.
> 
> View attachment 44126
> 
> 
> Phenomenal album of Indonesian music.


Shouldn't 'Music from the Morning of the World' be considered 'Classical'? Gamelan _is_ Indonesia's Classical music, after all.


----------



## jani

****, she has a great voice!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Herbie Hancock, Dolphin Dance.*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## opus55

Spotifying some old tunes.

















Anyone heard of B'z? Elsa?


----------



## SimonNZ

John Hassell and Brian Eno - Possible Musics (1980)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Perhaps my favorite Johnny Cash song:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Levanda

Raimonds Pauls Latvian composer I loved his music. Have a little pleasure to listening his music.


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## Blake

I have a love for this band.


----------



## senza sordino

Count Basie
View attachment 44367

1. Honeysuckle Rose
2. Swinging At The Daisy Chain
3. Roseland Shuffle
4. Boogie Woogie (I May Be Wrong)
5. One O'Clock Jump
6. John's Idea
7. Time Out
8. Topsy
9. Sent For You Yesterday
10. Every Tub
11. Swingin' The Blues
12. Blue And Sentimental
13. Doggin' Around
14. Texas Shuffle
15. Jumpin' At The Woodside
16. Shorty George
17. Jive At Five
18. Oh, Lady Be Good


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SiegendesLicht

My laptop has been out of order for three weeks now and still not fixed, so I am sitting in a small booth at the local post office surfing the net and rocking to Rammstein.


----------



## starthrower

My first Joe Henderson CD purchased 25 years ago. I've picked up
most of his other albums since then.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nirvana, Nevermind.*

Finally getting around to hearing this one. It only took 23 years.


----------



## starthrower

Apparently this tune made a big impression on John Coltrane.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Apparently this tune made a big impression on John Coltrane.


Holy smokes, there it is: The theme to Impressions, at 1:24.

All Music says, "Fragments of the Pavane were later worked into . . . Dizzy Gillespie's "Bebop" and "April B," and David Baker's "Wes Montgomery in Memoriam."


----------



## starthrower

Interesting find here.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Holy smokes, there it is: The theme to Impressions, at 1:24.
> 
> All Music says, "Fragments of the Pavane were later worked into . . . Dizzy Gillespie's "Bebop" and "April B," and David Baker's "Wes Montgomery in Memoriam."


I just learned of this yesterday while reading the liner notes to Hank Mobley's Straight No Filter CD. Mobley wrote a tune with a similar melody.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm going to listen to all my musicals on CD. Today's listening is
Oliver
View attachment 44438


Food glorious food
Hot sausage and mustard
while we're in the mood
cold cherries and custard


----------



## starthrower

On a Be-bop kick today.


----------



## Tristan

Saw a performance of "Pippin" recently and I'm hooked on it. This is probably my favorite song from the musical:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Next on my pile to listen to (just purchased today):


----------



## omega

Karrin Allyson, _In Blue_










Great singing, great album!


----------



## Morimur

*Bob Marley - Legend: The Best of Bob Marley and The Wailers*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I think Pantera opened for them at the zenith of their fame.


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> I think Pantera opened for them at the zenith of their fame.


Good Lord. I won't miss this place when I am gone.


----------



## Tristan

Marschallin Blair said:


> I think Pantera opened for them at the zenith of their fame.


Man...good to know I'm not the only Babymetal fan


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Good Lord. I won't miss this place when I am gone.


"Youth and beauty beat age and a bad haircut any day. . . isn't that right, Maleficent?"


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a Hound Dog that predates Elvis' cover:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Chic: Le Freak*






_EVERYONE_ on the dance floor!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Ah, the 90's... Can't help but remember them with a tiny bit of nostalgia and plenty of horror.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Ah, the 90's... Can't help but remember them with a tiny bit of nostalgia and plenty of horror.


Well, Senor de Aguirre, as they say: If you're not part of the freaks, you're part of the boredom.


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well, Senor de Aguirre, as they say: If you're not part of the freaks, you're part of the boredom.


Esta usted en lo correcto, señorita Blair.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Esta usted en lo correcto, señorita Blair.


Encantada. Gracias. . . Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Jos

Boards of Canada, "music has the right to children". Birthdaypresent from my lovely missus !! The re-issue, cause I missed the original one at the time. 
After this : Autechre; I'm in an electronixmood and I'm lovin' it ! 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## starthrower

Just got the Blue Note Japan CD of this. A great sounding record with
two reed players, percussion, and bass.


----------



## Blake

TesseracT - _One._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Love this song.

. . . and for Beyoncé in hot pants, too.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## senza sordino

Pink Floyd, Wish You Were Here
View attachment 44760


Remember when you were young?
And you shone like the sun?
Shine on you crazy diamond


----------



## Morimur

senza sordino said:


> Pink Floyd, Wish You Were Here
> View attachment 44760
> 
> 
> Remember when you were young?
> And you shone like the sun?
> Shine on you crazy diamond


That album used to depress the heck out of me as a teenager.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Arkansaw Man. On vinyl, an original 12" pressing from 1982. Listening to a piece called "The Ballroom Song". Priceless.


----------



## Morimur

*Camilo Sesto: Camilo Superstar*


----------



## senza sordino

Lope de Aguirre said:


> That album used to depress the heck out of me as a teenager.


I can understand that, but I was already depressed. At the time, it was as if Pink Floyd was speaking to me directly. Now, listening to Pink Floyd is nostalgic, a longing for a youth lost and nearly forgotten.


----------



## jani

Brand new song from Dragonforce.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


>


*Mmmmm Good!*

View attachment 44827


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Wintersun: Sons of Winter and Stars*






The concluding warrior's chorus is fantastic.

Riding to victory.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Turisas is a Finnish folk metal band from Hämeenlinna. They were founded in 1997 by Mathias Nygård and Jussi Wickström and named after the ancient Finnish God of War.






"Among Ancestors"

A peaceful grove,
in treetops above the whisper of the wind
It echoes over fields, over endless wilderness
You close your eyes and there you are
among your ancestors
They greet you,
welcomed to enter the war
for freedom of their heirs

Over the vasted fields, bearing the strongest shields
Our fathers rode
Through the thickest brakes,
armed with the sharpest stakes
To none they bowed

The Northern blow cuts through your skin
As swells beat your vessel
The open sea surrounding seems dark and cold
You wonder why men around
you sit quiet for themselves
Staring into the darkness...

They know what awaits them there
It is victory, or death

The calm Baltic Sea
reflects the first morning sunbeams
A rosy-fingered dawn over the seas,
an illusion of peace
Straight ahead a palisade steep
The time has come, "Hit the beach!"

Over the vasted fields, bearing the strongest shields
Our fathers rode
Through the thickest brakes,
armed with the sharpest stakes
To none they bowed

A peaceful grove,
in treetops above the whisper of the wind
It echoes over fields, over endless wilderness
You close your eyes and there you are
among your ancestors
They greet you welcome to enter the war
for the freedom of their heirs

At last, the moment you've been waiting for
Now it's time to fight or fall
The enemy line getting closer and closer
You distinguish his eye-whites
And pull your sword..."Strike!"

You see your blade cut off his head
Another father ends up dead
No time to think who will miss him at nights
Another slash and someone's husband dies

See the fear in their eyes
"Their lines are scattered, hunt them down!"
None were left alive to tell their wives


----------



## Blake

Yea, I've been jamming some heathen metal too. What a coincidence.

Finsterforst - _Rastlos._








Moonsorrow - _Kivenkantaja._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

It gets the Robert E. Howard Seal of Approval.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vesuvius said:


> Yea, I've been jamming some heathen metal too. What a coincidence.
> 
> Finsterforst - _Rastlos._
> View attachment 44837
> 
> 
> Moonsorrow - _Kivenkantaja._
> View attachment 44836


--
Cheers, friend. Let's go berzerking.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ensiferum: "Into the Battle"

Full-tilt charge all the way.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

RIP Horace Silver

Blowing The Blues Away (1959)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For all libertarian brave hearts.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Two Steps From Hell*






"Birth of a Hero"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfred Newman: _The Captain From Castille_

One of the greatest main titles ever.

Those strings? Those french horns?

SEAR-ING.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Marschallin Blair

"I've always held a grudge against Halloween. I never go out on Halloween or wear a costume because, besides all the drunk people giving me the creeps, it's amateur night. My resentment stems from the hypocritical concept that it's okay to dress up one day of the year, but not okay any other day of the year. So I've always chosen to protest by dressing up every day except that one. Listen, I know it's ridiculous, but I can't help it."

- RuPaul

The force and originality of the idea is beyond question.

Turn it up to ten; all day, everyday.

Let the amateurs wait for that one day a year to come off their leash.


----------



## Blake

Bathory - _Blood on Ice._


----------



## senza sordino

Herbie Hancock Headhunters
View attachment 44989


----------



## Blake

Moonsorrow - _Viides Luku - Havietty._ One mighty band.


----------



## samurai

Lee Morgan--*Introducing Lee Morgan; Lee Morgan Sextet and Lee Morgan Volume 3 
*Miles Davis*--Disc # 1 of The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions
*


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Today we went for a trip to Richmond Park in London and everyone in the car was moaning because of the usual Beethoven playing! 

So I played an album by the icelandic band Sigur Rós, a favourite of mine from years ago, and everyone enjoyed himself tapping the melodies and listening to the rising falsetto voice of Jonsi.

It wasn't my dear Beethoven but sometimes you need to keep old Ludwig to yourself 

Sigur Rós - Með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust

(With a Buzz in Our Ears We Play Endlessly)

Here's a highlight of the album..."Ára bátur" ("Row boat")


----------



## Wood

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 44354
> 
> 
> ZAZ
> 
> View attachment 44355


It seems that a Parisienne needs to spend time living on the streets in order to be authentic, just like blues singers have to travel the railroads and American folk singers have to sing about the Dust Bowl...


----------



## Wood

The music of *J G Thirlwall*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Amalia Rodrigues - Coracao Independente*






"_Gaivota_"

Gorgeous.


----------



## Wood

Marschallin Blair said:


> "_Gaivota_"
> 
> Gorgeous.


Gorgeousity even.

I've just received a (different) 2CD collection through the post of AR, I'm looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Wood

Music of the Masai, Kenya


----------



## SimonNZ

Lou Donaldson - Wailing With Lou (1957)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*The Young Kiri*


----------



## SimonNZ

Lou Donaldson - Lou Takes Off (1957)


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to this old favourite: "Tea for the Tillerman" by Cat Stevens


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Two great- and very enjoyable discs. The first features Kenny Baker paying tribute to some of his favourite trumpeters, a nice eclectic mix, and wonderful showcase for his own remarkable trumpet playing- and skills as an arranger. The band are pretty good too, apart from Kenny there are nice solos from Roy Willox, Tommy Whittle and Don Lusher, and with Lenny Bush, Brian Lemon and Jack Parnell in the rhythm section you know that it will all swing nicely. The second disc features Brian Lemon with Roy Williams, Alan Barnes, Ken Peplowski, Dave Cliff, Dave Green and Martin Drew, in a nice mix of old standards. One of my favourite songs of all time "When Your Lover Has Gone" features outstanding soloing from Roy Williams on trombone, what a splendid player he is. All very enjoyable.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I've been on a jazz run this evening (thus far), two volumes of the 78s of Harry Hayes, a superb alto player, one of the first in this country to play in the bop style, he was a good friend of mine, I recall him saying that he remembered when the first recordings by Dizzy Gillespie and Charlie Parker hit these shores, "I sat up all night playing them over and over again, and trying to get my head round what they were doing." The recordings that he made with his own band for HMV are great examples of small band jazz, and with such fine players as George Chisholm, Kenny Baker, George Shearing, Norman Stenfalt et al, and Harry himself of course, a good time is guaranteed to be had by all, as it is on the CD of Terry Gibbs, Buddy De Franko and Herb Ellis. I heard Gibbs and De Franko at the Cork jazz festival in 1995, absolutely wonderful, I bought this record at that gig and have been enjoying it ever since. Recorded live in 1991, boy could these boys swing (and possibly still can).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Great album with Johnny Winter on guitar, Willie Dixon on upright bass, and Sonny Terry on harmonica and vocals:


----------



## SimonNZ

Lou Donaldson - Light-Foot (1959)


----------



## Wood

*Duke*...........................


----------



## ShropshireMoose

The One I Love/Autumn Leaves/Elaine/Just in Time/'Tis Autumn/Slow Boat to China/Jusa bit 'O' Blues/Stars Fell on Alabama/Time After Time

Spike Robinson and Harry "Sweets" Edison, with Ross Tomkins (Piano), Monty Budwig (Bass) and Paul Humphrey (Drums). If there's ever been a more lovely, laid back and gently swinging jazz record made than this, then I'd like to hear it. It is just a perfect way to chill! Pure gold, that's what it is, pure gold. Yeah.


----------



## starthrower

One of my favorite jazz-rock tunes. It has a big band swing feel with a very catchy hook, a great arrangement, and the drums and guitar are superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rock to tear your shirt off to:

https://sp3.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608000080338419763&pid=15.1


----------



## SimonNZ

Lou Donaldson - The Time is Right (1959) and Sunny Side Up (1960)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Alan Barnes and Brian Lemon play a whole swathe of tunes by Harold Arlen, an absolute joy. This is an album replete with much inventive playing. Hooray!


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to _Ys_ by Joanna Newsom for the first time. Why have I never heard of this before?!

Lol, Wiki describes the genre as "freak folk." I would describe it more as a wonderfully avant-garde folk tinged song-cycle for the 21st century. It reminds me a bit of Van Morrison's _Astral Weeks_... on the one hand long and rambling, on the other hand extremely captivating.


----------



## SimonNZ

^ I've had the good fortune of seeing Joanna Newsom in concert twice, and the first time - promoting the Ys album, just solo voice and harp on stage - was one of the best concerts I've ever experienced. 

Astral Weeks is a good comparison. The long opening track "Emily" is, imo, an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Vaneyes

The devil's music. :devil:

R.I.P. songsmith Bobby Womack.:angel:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## dgee




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

RIP Bobby Womack


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tommy Whittle, supreme on tenor sax and backed by Brian Dee, Len Skeet and Bobby Orr, this is a wonderful album, there are four Whittle originals on it and various standards, and not so standards! "My One and Only Love" is one of the most beautiful tenor solos I've ever heard, it's almost as though Johnny Hodges had taken up the tenor. Highly recommended.


----------



## science

View attachment 45489
View attachment 45490
View attachment 45491
View attachment 45492
View attachment 45493


The highlight for me - no offense to anything here of course because this is all great music - is the Anthony Braxton. That is a work of art, and it is new to me. The Jarre is new to me too, and I can dig it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kevin Pearson

So far this has been a fun few days musically. One of my surprising discoveries was an album by Bela Fleck and Chick Corea called The Enchantment. This is truly a fascinating album and quite unusual. For those who don't know Bela Fleck is a banjo player and Chick Corea is a jazz/jazz fusion keyboardist. Now I don't know how many jazz albums with a banjo player have ever been made but I doubt very many and maybe this was the first but this album is spectacular. I don't think I have ever really heard anything quite like this recording but I hope that Fleck and Corea will re-unite at some time and do a follow up album. This is another album I would give 5 out of 5 stars to!










Kevin


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I haven't heard that one, Kevin. I know it's been out for a few years. Corea guested on an album Bela made quite a few years ago entitled Tales From The Acoustic Planet. Actually it was almost 20 years ago.

And Bela's biggest influence on banjo, Tony Trischka, who is from my hometown, is a pioneer of jazz/grass type music. And of course the early black jazz bands used banjo before guitar took over. There was a guy named Danny Barker from New Orleans, who was a well known jazz banjoist.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Jinkx Monsoon - "Jinkxalicious"*






Absolutely dragnificent, Jinkxalicious.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vesteralen

Yes, I know...reality singing show contestants....fodder for the commercial music companies...

But, this is something very different. Heavy blues and jazz elements - independently produced - and with a voice that you will not be able to mistake for anyone else's. "Never Gave Me Butterflies" may be the best new song I've heard in years.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A number of songs from one of my favourite bands of all time, Black Sabbath -* Ronnie James Dio-era* a.k.a.* Heaven & Hell *












​Ear in the Wall \m/





Country Girl/Neon Knights (Live at Wacken 2009) - one of my favourite live clips of the band.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Vaudevillians: "The Best Vaudeville Act of the 1920's"

"Ladies and gentlemen, may I present Miss Kitty Witless."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jinkx Monsoon: Live Via Satellite


----------



## Mesa

Can't believe i wasn't familiar with this before today. Got it on CD somewhere, on one of those '5,000 Elvis Hits in no particular order and wildly varying quality for a tenner!' but i've never chanced upon it.


----------



## senza sordino

A week of non classical listening here
Yes Relayer
View attachment 45660

Pink Floyd Animals
View attachment 45661

Bob Marley Greatest Hits
View attachment 45662

Chicago II it was my mother who bought this LP, I now have a cd
View attachment 45663


I don't listen to rock n roll from later than 1979. I think I might own more classical music written after 1979 than rock n roll!


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Complete Blind Willie Johnson"

and

"Passion Sources"

two very important albums for me from my early twenties, which I haven't played in quite some time - wonderful to hear them again


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SONNET CLV

Found this buried out of order on my record shelf this afternoon. Don't know where I picked it up from. Don't remember ever playing it. The vinyl is in very good condition for this 1976 release from 20th Century Records. So I gave it a spin. And it proved so so ... some strengths, some weaknesses. I prefer my original Parliaphone LP pressings of the actual fab four doing these songs.

_The Songs of John Lennon and Paul McCartney_ Performed by the World's Greatest Rock ArtistsI









Tracklist .

A1 -Ambrosia (2) Magical Mystery Tour 
A2 -Elton John Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds 
A3 -Bee Gees Golden Slumbers/Carry That Weight 
A4 -Leo Sayer I Am The Walrus 
A5 -Bryan Ferry She's Leaving Home 
A6 -Roy Wood Lovely Rita 
A7 -Keith Moon When I'm Sixty-Four 
B1 -Rod Stewart Get Back 
B2 -Leo Sayer Let It Be 
B3 -David Essex Yesterday 
B4 -Jeff Lynne With A Little Help From My Friends / Nowhere Man 
B5 -Lynsey De Paul Because 
B6 -Bee Gees She Came In Through The Bathroom Window 
B7 -Richard Cocciante Michelle 
C1 -Four Seasons, The We Can Work It Out 
C2 -Helen Reddy The Fool On The Hill 
C3 -Frankie Laine Maxwell's Silver Hammer 
C4 -Brothers Johnson Hey Jude 
C5 -Roy Wood Polythene Pam 
C6 -Bee Gees Sun King 
C7 -Status Quo Getting Better 
D1 -Leo Sayer The Long And Winding Road 
D2 -Henry Gross Help 
D3 -Peter Gabriel Strawberry Fields Forever 
D4 -Frankie Valli A Day In The Life 
D5 -Tina Turner Come Together 
D6 -Wil Malone & Lou Reizner You Never Give Me Your Money 
D7 -London Symphony Orchestra, The End


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Starthrower- thanks for the info on Trischka and Barker. I'll check them out.

My wife are going to see YES in concert in August and so I have been binging on YES, which I have not done in a very long time. Really enjoying listening to them again and forgot how much I love them. I'm looking forward to their new album in July too.
























Continued in next post.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Continued....


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Kevin


----------



## senza sordino

^^^^^^^ love Yes. Though I don't know their stuff past 90125 from 1983.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Jinkx Monsoon- "The Inevitable Album"*



















Larger than life-- just the right size.

Fantastic actress.


----------



## Sid James

Lately its been these:

*Helen Merrill with trumpeter Clifford Brown and Gil Evans and his orchestra. *This is two albums from the 1950's put onto one CD. I've loved this for ages, she does a great rendition of *Yesterdays*, bringing out the poignancy and nostalgia in the lyrics so well and Brown's trumpet solos are like tone poems in miniature.










Also, guitarist *Wes Montgomery's Paris Concert of 1965*, a great jam session with his quintet. There are a few originals here, interpersed with standards. One is Thelonius Monk's _*Round About Midnight*_, and saxophonist Johnny Griffin joins in for that. He has a bit of fun with his solo, and hams it up. I don't think small group jazz can get much better than this.










And *Burt Bacharach's songs*, on a compilation on Camden label featuring various singers and isntrumentalists. I quite like *Perry Como's* relaxed and natural style, he always did things with a sense of style and discernment. He does a number of songs here, and I quite like _A House is Not a Home_. *Ed Ames *also does a rendition of _Do You Know the Way to San Jose _that is a favourite. There's also* Dionne Warwick,* who is the singer most associated with Bacharach, and others who aren't so much as *Nina Simone *who does _The Look of Love_.


----------



## Badinerie

Last night I had a few beers and played along with this beauty...


----------



## Jeff W

Nat King Cole - Love Is The Thing


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

"Yes" was, for a very long time (ago, I could add) my favorite group. I especially like "the Yes album", one of their earlier albums. As time progressed (with Rick Wakeman...), so did their ...warble... er, I think. ;-)


----------



## Mesa

Now this kids, is how you play a guitar.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. McFadden & Whitehead.:angel::angel:






In 2004, shortly after this PBS fundraiser, lead singer John Whitehead would be murdered in a drive-by shooting of mistaken identity. Two years later, his singing partner Gene McFadden would succumb to cancer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

BBC Radio 2 - 1989 Jerry Goldsmith Concert with the National Philharmonic Orchestra






In this programme:

The Wild Rovers
The Blue Max
The Great Train Robbery
Masada
Islands In The Stream
The Boys From Brazil


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*The Film Music of Brian Easdale*






2009 BBC Proms- Brian Easdale: _The Red Shoes Ballet Suite/I]









-- and the re-recording of this music on Chandos with Rumon Gamba and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales has Easdale's suite from Black Narcissus as well-- which alone in its exotic glory is worth the entire price of the cd._


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Badlands - High Wire


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joe Bonamassa & John Hiatt - Tennessee Plates*





*Sister Rosetta Tharpe - This Train (Live)*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair

When in Rome do as the Vandals; or in a rowdy town like Huntington Beach, California.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vesteralen

The Count wears well


----------



## Wood

*The Albion Band *1990










Not a favourite. The Morris On albums are the ones to get.


----------



## SimonNZ

Keith Jarrett - La Scala

I'm a pretty big Jarrett fan, but this is, imo, one of his least essential and least inspired releases


----------



## lincrusta

Falling in love with Metronomy's "She Wants" from _The English Riviera_ (album's fantastic)!


----------



## Blake

Bathory - _Hammerheart._


----------



## Guest

Hatfield and the North...sweet whimsy! And pretty good musicianship and composition, IMO!


----------



## ptr

*Eydie Gormè* - Swings the Blues (HMV CLP 1170)










Mono Rules! People who need more then one channel to listen to music lack imagination...

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

Classic protest song and great to boot



Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Yma Sumac: Malambo No. 1*






So cute. I'm cranking it louder than Slayer right now at work. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## hpowders

That's poison, Sumac!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> That's poison, Sumac!


"Take your Sumac, children. Now it's good for you. . . and turn it up to ten for the neighbors!"

-- Happy pre-Fourth. It's raging all around my block right now. . . only it's a band playing ZZ Top standards and not Sumac.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc

Inspired by Vaneyes





and


----------



## Wood

*Piaf*fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## cwarchc

Carrying on the same, it's such a shame that man doesn't learn from mistakes


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Jeff W

1776 - Original Broadway Cast. Years of watching the movie on DVD makes me wish there was a reissue of the movie version of this...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Blancrocher




----------



## starthrower

Just picked this up for 10 dollars. All five albums are superb! Especially Sailin' Shoes.


----------



## SimonNZ

Keith Jarrett - Death And The Flower


----------



## 38157

Classical chops in a non-classical context. The best type of compromise (and George Duke on keyboards).


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Why would you characterize this musical situation as a compromise? In fact, when FZ's musical performances were compromised, it usually involved under-rehearsed classical music ensembles. Not the case here.


----------



## 38157

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Why would you characterize this musical situation as a compromise? In fact, when FZ's musical performances were compromised, it usually involved under-rehearsed classical music ensembles. Not the case here.


You misunderstand - I don't mean as a compromise on FZ's part. To rephrase, it's good middle ground musically - the presentation of the material makes it accessible to a number of audiences which are usually quite distinct.


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, none of the stuffy classical trappings. But I don't like terms such as middle ground. Sounds watered down.


----------



## 38157

Depends on the context, I think. In the first place, "compromise" was probably the wrong word. I think the term "middle-ground" doesn't necessarily indicate a compromise, but a bridge between two (or more) things, as FZ's case. He had musicians who could make "classical" music "groove", which I think is an extremely valuable thing.


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, the groove is important to me. I like progressive music with some funk and blues mixed in. There was a lot of this stuff being created in the 70s. And Zappa hired a lot of jazz musicians who could swing and had serious chops. One of the best examples of this is FZ's tune Echidna's Arf.


----------



## 38157

Agreed, but I think one of the most important things is demonstrated by the improvisations in "Big Swifty" - I heard two versions where they groove in 11/16, and you don't even realise it since they do it so fluidly. I think we have George Duke and Chester Thompson/Ralph Humphrey to thank for this, for a large part of it. 
Don Ellis I think could also do this with odd meters (though I think he sometimes sounds more "mechanical" than the likes of FZ) - "Bulgarian Bulge" is the most melodic tune I've ever heard that I have a hard time counting.


----------



## starthrower

I like the version of Big Swifty on YCDTOSA Vol. 1 which is the Roxy era band. George Duke's playing on this is phenomenal, and FZ solo is inspired. I have some Don Ellis albums. He was an incredibly skilled musician, but I'm not a fan of the high powered big band brass stuff. There's a tune on Electric Bath that has a nice groove. I forget the title.


----------



## 38157

The YCDTOSA rendition IS Big Swifty. The only one that (almost) matches it is the recently released Road Tapes 2 Version (on Youtube) - in fact, I like the drumming more on the outchorus of the latter, but the performance doesn't quite have the power of the former.

What I find with Don Ellis is that his use of meter is what generates the interest in the melody - some of his melodies I find to be quite cheesy, but this is offset by phrasing and time changes. Maybe that was a calculated decision? I like his stuff, but because of the aesthetic he seems to achieve, it feels slightly like a parody of big band (although I wouldn't call it a parody).


----------



## SimonNZ

Miles Davis - Directions, disc one


----------



## starthrower




----------



## mirepoix

Sidney Bechet - 'I Can't Believe That You're in Love With Me'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'Anything goes' is right. The outrageous we do immediately. The shocking takes a bit longer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Book of Mormon*






Funniest lyrics. . . 'ev-er.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Traci Lords, "Control"*






"Control"

Great dance song.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Another song to just completely rave-out to.


----------



## norman bates

http://www.mocm.ca/Music/Title.aspx?TitleId=317971
I already know the second album with Lenny Breau but now I've found this link with to the first Beverly Glenn-Copeland work and I wonder why she's still practically unknown. She really reminds me of Tim Buckley in his folk-jazz days, and it's a big compliment for me.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Pennsylvania 6-5000 - Glenn Miller


----------



## SimonNZ

Dave Holland - Dream Of The Elders


----------



## cwarchc

From a very underated band
Here's a YT link if you want to hear them?


----------



## GreenMamba

Sun Ra Sleeping Beauty


----------



## SimonNZ

l







l

Pat Metheny - Bright Size Life (1976)

with Jaco Pastorius on bass and Bob Moses on drums


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I Love You for Sentimental Reasons - The Nat King Cole Trio


----------



## Morimur

*Paco de Lucía - (2004) Nueva Antologia (2 CD)*

View attachment 46315


Heavenly Flamenco. España pura.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 46329
View attachment 46330


After OD-ing on Vivaldi, this is just what the doctor ordered

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Dustin

Listening to New Orleans piano legend Allen Toussaint. This man is amazing and this is an extraordinary jazz album that is easily likable.


----------



## SONNET CLV

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 46186
> 
> From a very underated band
> Here's a YT link if you want to hear them?


Have had the vinyl copy in my collection for a long time -- a great album!

Tonight I'm listening to Stan Getz: The Chick Corea/Bill Evans Sessions, a double LP from VERVE VE-2-2510. The recordings are from 1964 and 1967. The sound is stunning. The opening drum volley on side one is an awakener for sure.









It's interesting that as I reached for this album, I noticed my Universal Music/Quality Records Pressing copy of _ELLA AND LOUIS_, also a Verve album, leaning against the record shelf, and for a moment I thought of grabbing that one for the listening session. But I went with the Getz instead, since I hadn't played it for some time. But ... after I put on the album, I took a look at the jacket, and there, on the back cover, is a drawing of Getz with his sax and Evans with his cigarette at the piano. And lo and behold -- there on the wall behind the piano, prominently displayed, is the very portrait of Ella and Louis that graces the cover of _ELLA AND LOUIS_. The fates are with us tonight.


----------



## Sid James

Two double disc compilations of *Ray Charles *and *Elton John*. I enjoyed listening to these during the course of the past week.


----------



## SimonNZ

Weather Report - Mysterious Traveller


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*The Classic Blue Note Recordings {Discs 1 and 2} 
*Miles Davis--*The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions {Discs 1 and 2}

*


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

John Barry is such an integral part of the James Bond appeal. On Her Majesty's Secret Service might've been lacking Sean Connery, but the score brings it up to such a level. This particular piece is one of my favorite contemporary orchestrations. It's beauty sends shivers. The 60's Bond scores are some of the finest pieces of music. They could easily stand on their own. I think I listen to the soundtracks more than I watch the films.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rebekah Del Rio singing "Llorando."


----------



## tdc

Blancrocher said:


> Rebekah Del Rio singing "Llorando."


Another nice version of that classic.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

If You Knew Susie, Like I Know Susie - *Enoch Light and the Charleston City All Stars*





I can not stop listening to this song. I love, love, love the old Jazz.


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Anne Shelton. I have some 78's that were my late Father's You'll never Know, Wing and a prayer, and this one.


----------



## norman bates

SONNET CLV said:


> Have had the vinyl copy in my collection for a long time -- a great album!
> 
> Tonight I'm listening to Stan Getz: The Chick Corea/Bill Evans Sessions, a double LP from VERVE VE-2-2510. The recordings are from 1964 and 1967. The sound is stunning. The opening drum volley on side one is an awakener for sure.
> 
> View attachment 46353
> 
> 
> It's interesting that as I reached for this album, I noticed my Universal Music/Quality Records Pressing copy of _ELLA AND LOUIS_, also a Verve album, leaning against the record shelf, and for a moment I thought of grabbing that one for the listening session. But I went with the Getz instead, since I hadn't played it for some time. But ... after I put on the album, I took a look at the jacket, and there, on the back cover, is a drawing of Getz with his sax and Evans with his cigarette at the piano. And lo and behold -- there on the wall behind the piano, prominently displayed, is the very portrait of Ella and Louis that graces the cover of _ELLA AND LOUIS_. The fates are with us tonight.
> 
> View attachment 46354


I guess it's more a compilation than a album, the pieces with Corea are exactly those on Getz's Sweet Rain (my favorite album of him, especially the title track is gorgeous)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"When The Lovelight Starts Shining Through His Eyes"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Fishbone*






Curtis Mayfield cover: "Freddie's Dead"






"Ugly," "Party at Ground Zero"


----------



## Manxfeeder

This album is about to be released, and it sounds interesting. It reminds me of Lana Del Rey, only better; its nostalgia is more authentic, harkening back to French music of the '60s. Plus, the album's title is great: I Love You, But I Must Drive Off This Cliff Now.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Tonight? Enjoying Curt Kirkwood, guitar and vocals, Cris Kirkwood, bass and vocals, and Derrick Bostrom, drums, on an original SST vinyl release of the Meat Puppets's eponymous album _Meat Puppets _on SST009, engineered by SPOT at Unicorn Studio, 11-24-81 and mixed by SPOT at Music Lab 5-10-82.









Released to play at 45rpm, this is the one which features (on side 2, which is spinning on the ScoutMaster right now) both Bob Nolan's "Tumblin' Tumbleweeds" and the Puppets's own classic "Meat Puppets". Soon the band would go commercial and their sound would change (for the worse). But here, on their first album, they are sublime. This is the only Meat Puppets album you really need (though their second release on SST, _Meat Puppets II_, continues the carnage even as it starts to mellow, but does contain the classic "Lake of Fire" covered by Kurt Cobain and the boys on the _Unplugged_ album).

Here's a commercial blurb from an internet site on the album: "_Meat Puppets_ was released in Summer of 1982 to near unanimous praise from the rock press. _The New York Rocker _called it 'one of the most forcibly gripping blobs of wax ever created,' and _New Musical Express _called the Meat Puppets 'near-virtuosos, three of the most inspired musicians living under the sun.'"

There's nothing quite like this album, _Meat Puppets_. And after spending an enjoyable afternoon with a Mozart opera, _La clemenza di Tito_, I needed something just as sublime to cleanse the palate. But I settled for _Meat Puppets_. Great stuff, especially in its original vinyl incarnation spinning at 45rpm on fine stereo gear. This is why one collects records.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Jean Michel Jarre's _Waiting for Cousteau_, one of my favourite ambient works.


----------



## opus55

Dave Grusin: Random Hearts (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)


----------



## mirepoix

Not the sort of thing I usually listen to, really. But this is my partner's theme song - just 'cos.


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 46577

Steely Dan - Aja


----------



## Whippoorwill

Molly Drake (Nick Drake's mother) playing and singing '_I Remember_'. Recorded at home, what makes this recording so wonderful for me is Molly's husband Rodney chirping in at the end with an innocuous "_...really good._" It warms me to the core.


----------



## starthrower

Great old Mothers concert!


----------



## Tristan

I sure hope I see more from this band in the future!


----------



## cwarchc

St Vincent Glasto 2014 set
Never seen her before, quite intriguing


----------



## 38157

I love Trout Mask Replica more than I love anything by Penderecki, Zappa, Bartok, Nancarrow, Górecki, whoever you'd like to name. Beefheart, whilst being great, is not my favourite musician (though he is very far up there), but he produced my favourite musical work, and the current incarnation of The Magic Band are the greatest live act I've ever seen.
I think this album works best if listened to all the way through at a very high volume. It would be a momumental experience if they played TMR in nightclubs at the ridiculous volume they pump **** out in those joints - preferably with a live Magic Band - if they did, I'd probably enjoy "clubbing" much more.


----------



## cwarchc

This was the commute today
Great while sat stuck in the traffic, made it much more bearable


----------



## Whippoorwill

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 46711
> 
> This was the commute today


A superlative album. Every track's a stunner.

As for me: Boa's track '_Duvet_'. The anime fans amongst you will recognise it as the opening theme from '_Serial Experiments Lain_'. There's something wondrously melancholy about the instrumentation from 1:34.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Plus From Us" - Realworld label, various artists

and

Jan Garbarek - Witchi-Tai-To


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the umbrella scene at 2:40-2:51. Cuter than hell.


----------



## cwarchc

An artist I've only just discovered


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Get your rollerblades. . . let's _go_!


----------



## SimonNZ

Duke Ellington - And His Mother Called Him Bill

"Next Stop Soweto Vol.3" - various artists


----------



## SimonNZ

138 The Lincolnshire Poacher





 Peter Adamson

140 The Poor Smuggler's Boy





 Jackie Oates

141 The Sheffield Apprentice





 Hedy West

142 Thorneymoor Woods





 Anne Briggs

143 Three Butchers





 The Transmutations


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Laurie Anderson, Bright Red.*

Strange album. But In Our Sleep really sticks in your head, where Lou Reed joins her.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny Winter (in his memory--died two days ago at 70):





Post your comments and memories of Johnny in 
THIS THREAD.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Howard Shore: Lord of the Rings: "Shieldmaiden of Rohan"*






That _chorus_!

_Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!_


----------



## SimonNZ

Manxfeeder said:


> *Laurie Anderson, Bright Red.*
> 
> Strange album. But In Our Sleep really sticks in your head, where Lou Reed joins her.
> 
> View attachment 46881


Love Laurie

"Speak My Language" and "Same Time Tomorrow" are probably my most played tracks from that album.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tyrannosaurus Rex - A Beard of Stars. Marc Bolan's fourth album was probably his first great one - it was certainly the album which initiated the two-year evolution from acoustic-playing child-like fairy-story telling hippy to his more worldy wise Gibson Les Paul-toting Electric Elf teen-idol persona. This was the last album to feature the longer group name before the contraction to the snappier T. Rex and the first to feature electric guitar and Steve Took's replacement Mickey Finn on percussion.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan - Together Through Life and Tempest

looking forward to seeing him here live in September - last stop on his 2014 tour


----------



## cwarchc

On, very, old vinyl


----------



## Vaneyes

Classicist in many ways, Ravi does Monterey (1967).  Peace.


----------



## Min

Tree Top Flyer, Old Time Rock and Roll, Top Gun Anthem, The A-Team TV series theme.


----------



## Antiquarian

Saudade by Thievery Corporation, their new album


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Play at maximum volume _à outrance_. It's a perfect summer day for it.


----------



## Sid James

Recently I've been enjoying these two:










*Midnight Oil Essential Oils compliation on Sony (2 cd's)*

It's hard to forget the video clip of *Beds are Burning*, one of the big songs to come out of Australia in the 1980's, with its images of the Australian desert and Aboriginal people who live there. The song with its chorus "how do we sleep while our beds are burning?" was a potent mix of visual metaphors and politics, a comment on the mistreatement of Aboriginal people during history and in the present.

I don't know if music can change the world, but it can certainly raise awareness on important issues, and the oils where great at doing that. When they started, some predicted that they wouldn't last because they where so unconventional, but these critics where proved wrong. This compilation brings together 36 songs from their 25 years together, from 1978 to 2003. The vibe is like hard rock, and the words are something that I have to follow as closely as I would a poem. These songs can be pretty intense and are laden with imagery, contrasts and symbolism. Often the mood of the music conflicts with the content of the lyrics, a device used to imply irony and sarcasm.

I've got many favourites here, from *Short Memory*, where Garrett rattles through some of the shameful moments of human history, from colonialism to totalitarianism, only to conclude that "short memory must have a short memory." Then there's *Lucky Country *which includes all manner of idealised cliches about Australia, but then veers off into darker vibes that include the less than ideal aspects such as suburban sprawl, fast food chains, complacency, apathy and alienation. Then there's *Truganini *which contrasts jingoism with genocide.

They certainly held a mirror to controversial issues such as post-colonialism, the environment, the global superpowers, nuclear disarmament, the list goes on. And who could forget the very appearance of its front man and lead singer Peter Garrett? Almost two metres high, his bald and gaunt features and his gyrating in front of the band are things that immediately come to mind when I think of the oils. Garrett entered parliament after the band split up, serving in the last Labor government.










*Perry Como 16 Most Requested Songs compilation*

In contrast to the oils,* Perry Como *offers pretty relaxed listening. He was the longest running crooner, and the biggest selling one. I like his smooth and natural style. He had a way of putting meaning to the words, but he rarely if ever overdoes it or hams it up. The selection here includes music of different styles, including from big band era to songs from musicals, easy listening to Latin vibes.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Sid James said:


> *Perry Como 16 Most Requested Songs compilation*
> 
> In contrast to the oils,* Perry Como *offers pretty relaxed listening. He was the longest running crooner, and the biggest selling one. I like his smooth and natural style. He had a way of putting meaning to the words, but he rarely if ever overdoes it or hams it up. The selection here includes music of different styles, including from big band era to songs from musicals, easy listening to Latin vibes.


I absolutely love Perry Como. He's my favorite of the crooners, and definitely one of my favorite singers ever. Such a professional guy. I've read that he was a barber before he became a singer, and always offered to cut peoples hair.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Vacation all I ever wanted!"-- _yeah, '_permanent_ vacation.' Ha. Ha. Ha.

Love this song.


----------



## Serge

Faith No More. Yep.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Serge said:


> Faith No More. Yep.


I saw those guys when I was twenty. Mike Patton had me in stitches. I never realized how funny he could be live.


----------



## Serge

Marschallin Blair said:


> I saw those guys when I was twenty. Mike Patton had me in stitches. I never realized how funny he could be live.


If any musicians could ever be described as transcendent it's probably them.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Serge said:


> If any musicians could ever be described as transcendent it's probably them.


-- and Mr. Bungle.


----------



## cwarchc

Something a little different for the commute


----------



## 38157




----------



## Orfeo

*Lester Young*
Live at the Birdland 
-Neenah, These Foolish Things, Lester Leaps In, Too Marvelous for Words, etc.).

*Billy Holiday*
Columbia recordings (1933-1944)
-Your Mother's Song in Law, Riffin' The Scotch, I Wished on the Moon, Summertime, etc.).

*Clifford Brown & Max Roach*
-I'll Remember April, Time, Gertrude's Bounce, Flossie Lou, The Scene is Clean, etc.

*Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers*
-Infra-Rae, Nica's Dream, It's You or No One, Ecaroh, Late Show, etc.

*Reggae*
The Paragons (The Tide is High, My Best Girl, Only A Smile, Silver Bird, On the Beach, etc.)
The Kinstonians (False Witness, Fun Galore, I make a Woman)
Althea & Donna (Uptown Top Ranking).


----------



## GreenMamba

Miles Davis' *Filles de Kilimanjaro*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The movie's stupid but the musical's absolutely delightful. My original cast autographed-and-framed _Momma Mia_ poster proves it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Dolphy, Out to Lunch.*

I'm a Dolphy fan, but when I first heard this 20 years ago, I traded in the CD. I guess I have new ears; it sounds great to me now.


----------



## tdc

I'm also on a Faith No More kick at the moment, still marveling over this show...I love the passion Patton puts into this - the first song - wow! 






Bit of a mystery here, a commenter on youtube says this show was actually '95 and not '97. I in fact could not find any evidence of a Phoenix Festival in '97. But if it is indeed in '95 would Faith No More really be performing so many songs off _Album of the Year_ which wasn't even released until '97?


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> I saw those guys when I was twenty. Mike Patton had me in stitches. I never realized how funny he could be live.


Are you in your 40s? :angel:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Blackfoot - Train, Train


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Serge

tdc said:


> Bit of a mystery here, a commenter on youtube says this show was actually '95 and not '97. I in fact could not find any evidence of a Phoenix Festival in '97. But if it is indeed in '95 would Faith No More really be performing so many songs off _Album of the Year_ which wasn't even released until '97?


Well, it appears that Jamiroquai was there too:






Otherwise Wiki omitted him altogether:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Festival

Also the pic:


----------



## SimonNZ

The Blue Stars Of France - Lullaby Of Birdland

Even though I'm a big fan of The Double Six Of Paris and of the original Swingle Singers lineup, I hadn't previously heard of this vocalese group, founded by Blossom Dearie, that inspired and influenced both later in the fifties, and also included the amazing Christiane Legrand, who appeared later in both.


----------



## starthrower

From the Solid Gove CD.


----------



## Wood

*Lynyrd Skynyrd *Gimme back my bullets










On old vinyl.

Bless 'em.

*Jethro Tull *Aqualung










More old vinyl.

*Jefferson Starship *Red Octopus










Yet more.

I never tire of the cream of 70s rock music. Cream of all rock in fact.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Wood: On old vinyl.
> 
> Bless 'em.


"Sweet Home Alabama" all the way! I love that song.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Are you in your 40s? :angel:


Yes, I merely_ look _like I'm in my twenties. _;D_


----------



## brotagonist

I've never liked hip hop. Then, I discovered this band, Gorillaz, courtesy of BurningDesire. At first, the electronics, noise and unconventionality seduced me, but upon closer listening, it is only a small handful of songs from the first two albums, Gorillaz and Demon Days, that stand up to a repeated listening. This one has kind of a nice beat and squelchy fade:


----------



## brotagonist

A song by Can that is always nice to come home to


----------



## cwarchc

double posted in the "Jazz Hole"
One of my all time faves


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Itullian

pure genius


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Serge

Still Faith No More. I guess I am "unfazed". Hehe

Coincidentally, is this Ukraine in the making?


----------



## Wood

*Pinky & Perky *Let's twist again






I wouldn't have got through my toddler years without these singing pigs from the sixties.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Prior to Buddy's song, Ed Sullivan shares a joke. Don't miss that.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Dick Clark lead-in we could do without, but the priceless Big Bopper vid makes it tolerable.


----------



## Wood

Vaneyes said:


> Prior to Buddy's song, Ed Sullivan shares a joke. Don't miss that.


I didn't hear / get it. Please can you explain it?

Nice to see the original version of 'That'll be the day'.

Linda Ronstadt and band did it so well too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> I didn't hear / get it. Please can you explain it?
> 
> Nice to see the original version of 'That'll be the day'....


A facetious remark. Sullivan's stab at humor fell flat, as it often did. 

I can only guess that Sullivan and Holly had an off-stage exchange about North vs. South. Holly was born in Lubbock, Texas, and maybe pushed Sullivan's Civil War button. Shortly before this 1957 "That'll Be The Day" performance on The Ed Sullivan Show, comedian Dick Shawn appeared in 1956, with a Civil War routine and song. Sullivan enjoyed it, maybe because Shawn's act favored the North.

Relations got frostier 'tween Sullivan and Holly. Read "Personality", by scrolling more than half way down on this Wikipedia linked page.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Sullivan

Holly's last performance on The Ed Sullivan Show (1958), singing, "Oh Boy".


----------



## Wood

Vaneyes said:


> A facetious remark. Sullivan's stab at humor fell flat, as it often did.
> 
> I can only guess that Sullivan and Holly had an off-stage exchange about North vs. South. Holly was born in Lubbock, Texas, and maybe pushed Sullivan's Civil War button. Shortly before this 1957 "That'll Be The Day" performance on The Ed Sullivan Show, comedian Dick Shawn appeared in 1956, with a Civil War routine and song. Sullivan enjoyed it, maybe because Shawn's act favored the North.
> 
> Relations got frostier 'tween Sullivan and Holly. Read "Personality", by scrolling more than half way down on this Wikipedia linked page.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Sullivan
> 
> Holly's last performance on The Ed Sullivan Show (1958), singing, "Oh Boy".


Ah yes, I get it now. I'm not sure southerners would have taken that dig too well.

Sullivan comes across as quite a tyrant.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to this 90's classic (exactly 21 years old today!)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Madlib -- _Shades of Blue: Madlib Invades Blue Note_, 2003

Picked up a vinyl copy of this today, so I slapped it on the turntable this evening. Intriguing stuff, to say the least.

VINYL FORMAT. 2014, Blue Note
_Shades of Blue _is a remix album by DJ Madlib that was released by Blue Note in 2003. Madlib was invited to explore the Blue Note vaults and remix/reinterpret the Blue Note classics. _Shades of Blue _was reissued as part of an overall Blue Note 75th anniversary vinyl reissue campaign spearheaded by current Blue Note Records President, Don Was.








Otis Jackson Jr., known professionally as Madlib, is a Los Angeles, California-based DJ, multi-instrumentalist, MC, and music producer born on October 24, 1973 in Oxnard, California, United States. Known under a plethora of pseudonyms, he is one of the most prolific and critically acclaimed hip hop producers of the 2000s and has collaborated with myriad hip hop artists, including Tha Alkaholiks, Mos Def, De La Soul, Ghostface Killah, Talib Kweli, A.G.


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc




----------



## SONNET CLV

Listening to Dead Voices On Air - _The Silent Wing_ - Tourette Records ‎- tourette 014 - released 2010

... musical creations by Mark Spybey, mastered by Steven Seibold

Vinyl, LP, Album, Limited Edition (400 copies)

Style: Abstract, Experimental, Ambient

Intriguing ambient doodlings. Unfortunately, my vinyl copy is not the most silent vinyl I've heard, and side one is especially noisy, with a constant static swish I can't clean from the record. Poor pressing, is my guess. Fortunately I didn't pay too much for the album, and this is rather an anomaly coming from Tourette whose product, in my experience, is generally top notch. Still, I favor supporting new artists and their experimental work. I recommend _The Silent Wing_, nonetheless. (I only wish my copy were more silent. Alas.)


----------



## tdc

Morrissey - *World Peace is None of Your Business*


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

I think I dated the woman in this vid, once. She claimed to be an astral projectionist. How do you like the Trini Lopez lead-in. Good, huh?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Blues Magoos were good, but they coulda been great. Read at Wikipedia why they stumbled in that aspiration.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

Van Morrison - Hymns To The Silence

better than I remember it being


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have just discovered a band which has left an indelible mark on me musically - Uriah Heep.

It started with hearing a cover version or two of their music. I enjoyed the songs and when I accidentally came across a documentary featuring a brief interview with Mick Box that I decided to look up the band on YouTube.

As there was a sale on locally, I have picked up Demons & Wizards, ...Very 'eavy ...Very 'umble, Salisbury and Head First.

Right now I am listening to Lady in Black. I adore the song and the lyrics may rank amongst some my favourites - I love music with a narrative (hence Ronnie James Dio, Iron Maiden were particularly potent and drew me into music) and 'Heep certainly have this.






I have so much listen ending to be getting on with, 'tis lucky to be passionate about music


----------



## Art Rock

Heep's July Morning and Easy Livin' are two of my all-time favourite songs.

Listening to Radiohead - The bends.


----------



## 38157




----------



## DiesIraeCX

*The Smiths - The Queen is Dead*


----------



## brotagonist

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have just discovered a band which has left an indelible mark on me musically - Uriah Heep.


I started listening to them when I was 15 and had all of their albums by the time I was 16: Salisbury, Look at Yourself, Demons and Wizards and The Magician's Birthday. I seem to recall that Demons and Wizards was my favourite. I never heard any of their subsequent albums.

I remember that a friend was into the Moody Blues. We used to trade albums and he _really_ wanted me to get hooked on the Moody Blues, which I never did. I don't recall if he got to like Uriah Heep, but I don't think he ever did


----------



## mirepoix

In the main it's a live set by Krupa, Willie Smith on alto and Hank Jones on piano. And it's one of my all time favourites.


----------



## starthrower

My Goals Beyond...Live!


----------



## Tristan

This is probably the most shameful song I admit to liking:

*Nickelback* - Rockstar






I know his voice is not good...but I love it


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing my Radiohead playing... after The Bends and OK Computer, it's now Kid A.


----------



## starthrower

Little Feat-The Last Record Album; Time Loves A Hero


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Real Bahamas In Music And Song" - Nonesuch Explorer Series

originally:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm continuing explore Uriah Heep.

The two particular line-ups I'm enjoying are:
- The David Byron fronted line-up
- The Bernie Shaw fronted line-up

Like Black Sabbath, I consider these two line-up to be different bands in many ways. Both generating superb music but each with distinct and individual style albeit with the common theme of Mick Box's (criminally underrated) guitar work and the guitar/keyboard dynamic.

The difference in singer also influences the sound - both fantastic.

I will explore the other singers/line-ups in due course.

For now, I am listening to the following on YouTube:


----------



## 38157




----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan - The "Royal Albert Hall" Concert

For now just the first disc, with the acoustic half of the show. I think I prefer this version of "Desolation Row" over the already impressive original.


----------



## aleazk

Branford Marsalis Quartet, Live:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

It's almost Friday!

Dance at 0:51._ ;D_


----------



## KenOC

From Spirit's Twelve Dreams of Dr. Sardonicus: Nature's Way. Lots of good songs from this band, 40 or 50 years ago.


----------



## KenOC

OK, another: Spirit, from Clear: So Little Time to Fly.


----------



## Jeff W

Johnny Keating & His Band - Swing Revisited

My grandfather had this on reel to reel audio tape and I would always want to listen to this when we would go to visit. When it was reissued onto CD, I immediately snatched it up!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've seen Jane's Addiction seven times. The most memorable show for me was in the late eighties at the John Anson Ford Theater in Hollywood. It was their 'Homecoming' tour for the _Nothing's Shocking Album_ and they played a booked-out week straight. I saw them on a Saturday night and they were _on_; _I_ was wild;_ the crowd _was wild; and after the show, my friends and I went down the hill to Hollywood Blvd. and just absolutely TV-rampaged.

Unbelievable fun.

Back when the band lived up to their reputation.

Perfect music for me at work as I'm winding-down and ready to go out. . .

Happy Friday, everyone!!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Richard Thompson - 1,000 Years Of Popular Music










Ry Cooder / Manuel Galban - Mambo Sinuendo










Ramblin' Jack Elliot - Jack Takes The Floor


----------



## SimonNZ

Blind Willie McTell - Statesboro Blues (RCA/Bluebied)


----------



## Art Rock

Radiohead - Amnesiac.


----------



## cwarchc

A local, to me, band that combine punk, reggae, ska & dubstep
Not my normal fare, however the lyrics tend to be well thought out and they have a distinctive sound


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"I'm a GEI-shaaaaa."_ Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I love this song. Memories of Catholic grammar school.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Let It Be"?-- nonsense: "Let It Bleed."


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Serge

AC/DC Thunderstruck.

Well, not quite...






* *****, I thought those guys were from Texas, but they are actually from Finland. I guess the environment fooled me. My bad.


----------



## KenOC

For you sprouts...


----------



## SimonNZ

"Ray Charles" (1957) and "The Great Ray Charles" (1957)


----------



## Badinerie

Just came off Karajan's 77 Beethovens 5th...straight into this lp...Ooo Mama!


----------



## Katie

Serge said:


> *****, I thought those guys were from Texas, but they are actually from Finland. I guess the environment fooled me. My bad.


Well, Serge, Texas has always been more a state of mind (or lack thereof) than a geographic certainty.

I was surprised to note that my last log-on occurred almost 2 months ago! Then, as I began canvassing recent recommendations, I realized it must the gravitational pull of some many Tull lovers...I discovered JT about 3 weeks ago, and am in that honeymoon mode of near-continuous company with TAAB and APP, as well as the live releases Bursting Out (77) and IOW (70). (Aqualung/40, Stand Up, Benefit, and Songs f/t Wood are en route!)

Not surprisingly, as a Deadhead, I am stunned at the lack of early live releases given the band's proclivity for magnificent and extemporaneous group dialogue onstage.

TAAB & APP arguably represent a highwater mark in rock theater and, in one of those queer alignments of cosmic circumstance, my next draw from the Toscanini RCA box for listening at the office today was AT & the NBC SO's rendition of Haydn's Symphony No.88*; an extraordinary coincidence because I was immediately struck by similarities in the powerful musical currents shared by it and - especially the early dramatic movements of - APP! Sadly, my lack of technical musical education or general knowledge correlates with a deficient vocabulary in this area that precludes a more satisfying explanation of these congruencies.

Still, a pretty neat observation among pieces written approximately 185 years apart!/peace, kate


----------



## SimonNZ

"Southern Journey Vol.2 :Ballads And Breakdowns"


----------



## Morimur

Serge said:


> AC/DC Thunderstruck.
> 
> Well, not quite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *****, I thought those guys were from Texas, but they are actually from Finland. I guess the environment fooled me. My bad.


The tractor license plate is definitely not Texan and the musicians aren't sufficiently hairy enough to qualify as Americans. Tee-hee!


----------



## Badinerie

I used to have a Bluegrass Band and we did Highway To Hell. and The Stones, Its all over now. Always went down well. Heh!


----------



## ptr

Feeling slightly francophile this morning:









*Pauline Croze* - SNA (2005)









*Anaïs* - À l'eau de javel (2012)









*Amélie-les-crayons* - La Porte Plume (2007)

/ptr


----------



## Lukecash12

सानन्दं नंदी हस्ता हाथा मुरझरा
ओमकार पंजर शुकीम उपनिषद्

He begins with a recitation from the Shukim Upanishad and Bhagavad Gita and a prayer, and then starts singing a beautifully ornamented alaap, slowly slipping between quarter tones as he delicately curves between dhaivat and pancham. The raga is named after the Hindu deity Shiva, and it is customary for vocalists to start by chanting the holy syllable (aum/ohm) to invoke the Vedas and then sing portions of the Gita, a Hindu book attributed to divine inspiration from Krishna, the reincarnation of Shiva during the time of the Great Kin Wars. As the singer proceeds through the raga, conversation between Arjunas and Krishna is replayed and several yoga (forms of devotion, from renouncing the world as an ascetic, to charity, public service, rituals, etc. all are considered their own legitimate path) are addressed from the Gita.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

The amazing guitarist Junior Brown and his custom made guitar:


----------



## shangoyal

Maybe my favourite jazz album of all time. Maybe not, but it's a bloody good effort. It's so "cosmic" in its feel, so broad and inspirational; simply love it to bits.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Romper-Room time at work.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Southern Journey Vol.6: Bad Man Ballads"


----------



## Blake

A. King - _I'll Play the Blues for You._


----------



## Blancrocher

Jeanne Moreau, "Le tourbillon de la vie."


----------



## omega

*Herbie Hancock*, _River: The Joni Letters_
with many guests...


----------



## Vesteralen

*BOHEMIA AFTER DARK*

Classic, classic album originally issued under Kenny Clarke's name, but nowadays known as early Cannonball. (Actually, both Adderleys are on this one)

Just like some classical listeners get stuck in the romantic era, I'm afraid I'm really stuck in hard bop.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ray Charles - Yes Indeed (1958) and At Newport (1958)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Let's Go 'Camp'-ing!*






Alaska: "That [b-word] just read me underneath the _cement_."

Sharon: "I don't know _how_ to read."

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

_So_ funny.

God I love camp.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Ensiferum: "Into Battle"*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taking_ DOWN _that pike wall!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Amon Amarth: "Asator"*






_Lightning cracks the blackened sky,
Hear the thunder chariot ride!
All brave men with hearts of war,
tread the path of mighty Thor.

Son of Odin,
Thunder God,
Master of War,
Asator_!

Lyrics I can_ believe in_.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SimonNZ

The Chess Blues Box, disc one

currently St. Louis Jimmy's "Florida Hurricane"


----------



## Sonata

Miles Davis: Kind of Blue

My first real listen to instrumental jazz. I mean I've sampled but this is the first time I've really decided to give it a go. I don't know quite how I feel about it right now. It's interesting. I'm a little tense right now and it feels a touch calming. Maybe the fact that it's instrumental and also somewhat foreign to me somehow distracting part of my brain.


----------



## echo

this has some Phat beats


----------



## SimonNZ

"Southern Journey Vol.12: Georgia Sea Islands"


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I am hooked on *Jim Steinman's Pandora's Bo*x project.

One great album in *Original Sin *with four fantastic singers - an underrated jewel from Steinman.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Classic Southern Gospel From Smithsonian Folkways"

misleading title: closer to "Classic Bluegrass On Gospel Themes"

but great listening once I'd made sure they hadn't given me the wrong disc, and got over looking forward to some vintage Gospel


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Amon Amarth: "We Shall Destroy"*

I saw these guys a couple of years back at the House of Blues in Hollywood. I talked to the singer Johan Hegg before they went on. His English was near perfect. You'd think he was a surfer and biker from Huntington Beach, California and not from Sweden. Fantastic set. Absolutely pile-driving, warrior-metal.






A message to the New World Order:

"We Shall Destroy"

Sword and spear
Wall of shields
Standing strong
On this their chosen battle field

Form the lines
Shield by shield
Side by side
We're marching into destiny

March as one
Don't look back
Oden's sons
Attack!

Unleash hell! Do not repent!
Warfare grants us no lament
Let your weapons slash and tear
This is no place for fear

Hold the lines! Move as one!
In unity our victory's won
Our shields will form a mighty wall
United we shall never fall

Fear will not pierce our hearts
Though swords and arrows will
Victory is our reward
For all the blood we spill
We didn't come to waste our lives
Like pawns in savage game
Our spirits, spears
And shields are linked
In a much stronger chain

March as one
Don't look back
Oden's sons
Attack!

All are one
And one is all
Side by side
The battle calls
All are one
And one is all
Shield by shield
We'll never fall

Unleash hell! Do not repent!
Warfare grants us no lament
Let your weapons slash and tear
This is no place for fear

Charge with force! Break their ranks!
No remorse, crush their flanks!
Pulverize their human wall!
We shall destroy!


----------



## echo

tick tock - party o'clock


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I'm listening to the superb soundtrack from Streets of Fire, worth it alone for the Jim Steinman songs performed by Fire Inc. alone. Great album.


----------



## Sonata

Continuing my fledgling jazz exploration with David Brubeck and Oscar Peterson. My piano instructor was stoked to learn of this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Right now I'm listening to the superb soundtrack from Streets of Fire, worth it alone for the Jim Steinman songs performed by Fire Inc. alone. Great album.
> View attachment 49037


Lee Ving from Fear as Piggy (if memory serves) isn't bad either.


----------



## Vesteralen

Terrific album. I'm liking this one a lot.


----------



## SimonNZ

AClockworkOrange said:


> Right now I'm listening to the superb soundtrack from Streets of Fire, worth it alone for the Jim Steinman songs performed by Fire Inc. alone. Great album.
> View attachment 49037


A big unapologetic "like" for the Streets Of Fire soundtrack. Still listen to it regularly after (wow) thirty years.

I wish the'd bring out an edition that also has all of Ry Cooder's stuff from the film.


----------



## echo

Bass master bringing the thunder


----------



## Badinerie

Nik Turner's Sphynx. Xitintoday 
Space rock Pharoe.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> Right now I'm listening to the superb soundtrack from Streets of Fire, worth it alone for the Jim Steinman songs performed by Fire Inc. alone. Great album.
> View attachment 49037


Wow, type when tired and use the word alone too often (d'oh). :lol:

I'm still listening to the Streets of Fire soundtrack along with Steinman's othe project Pandora's Box - Original Sin.

Streets of Fire is the rare case of a soundtrack which not only captures the feel of the film but stands perfectly out of context. A strong, well put together album.

Original Sin is also an incredible disc. Not quite as consistent as Streets of Fire but definitely a gem. It manages to maintain narrative and all four singers are equally strong.


----------



## Orfeo

*Coleman Hawkins*
Yesterdays, Body & Soul, Dinah, Voodie, Sweet Lorraine, My Ideal, etc.

*Dexter Gordan*
Chromatic Aberration, The Hunt, Byas a Drink, I've Found a New Baby, Rosetta, etc.

*The Delta Rhythm Boys*
Dry Bones, A-Sittin & A-Rockin, One O'Clock Jump, My Sacrifice, Rigoletto Blues, etc.

*Thelonious Monk*
Green Chimneys, Japanese Folk Songs, Tea for Two, Monk's Dream, Straight No Chaser, etc.

*Benny Goodman*
Down South Camp Meeting, Bugle Rag Call, Sing, Sing, Sing, Goodbye, etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Pharoah Sanders, Pharoah Sanders' Finest*

I don't know if it's his _finest_; maybe I'd say most palatable. It's still great playing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ray Charles - What'd I Say (1959) and The Genius Of Ray Charles (1959)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Albert Ayler, Spiritual Unity*

For some reason, I "get" this.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I spent part of the evening with this disc, the LP: PRESTIGE 7578









KENNY BURRELL 
_Out Of This World _

Recording Date: September 14, 1962

Personnel:
Ray Barretto CG 
Eddie Locke D 
Kenny Burrell G 
Tommy Flanagan P 
Coleman Hawkins TS

Scott Yanow has this to say at http://thisdayinjazzhistory.blogspot.com/2011_09_01_archive.html:

The great Kenny Burrell receives a major assist from saxophone patriarch Coleman Hawkins (who is in exemplary early-Sixties form), Hawkins' rhythm section of the time (made up exclusively of natives of Burrell's hometown Detroit) and conga drummer Ray Barretto. The choice of material and variety of settings are inspired, with Burrell heard solo on "No More," over just bass and drums on "Guilty," in two different settings and on three titles by the full sextet. Each soloist is fully engaged throughout, with things shifting into even higher gear when Burrell and Hawkins converse on "Montono Blues" and "I Thought About You." 

I'll add that the sound of this recording is stunning. Kenny and Coleman are right there in the room playing for you. A great album, and one of my long time favorite guitar jazz LPs. (My favorite track remains the title track: "Out of this World"; but they're all good.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Nightwish*


----------



## echo

kentucy overhand





killer solo


----------



## cwarchc

Staying on Saturn


----------



## SimonNZ

Ray Charles - Soul Brothers (1958) and The Genius Hits The Road (1960)


----------



## Badinerie

Groovin and movin.


----------



## cwarchc

1st outing with this band


----------



## echo

a piece by school kids about a Queen - i like it and not just because it's better than most adults could even contemplate


----------



## SimonNZ

The Miles Davis Quintet: The May 11th 1956 Mastertakes

a 78-minute compilation I made of the takes from the two sessions on this one day that went into the Cookin' / Steamin' / Workin' / Relaxin' series:

In Your Own Sweet Way
Diane
Trane's Blues
Something I Dreamed Last Night
It Could Happen To You
Woody 'N You
Ahmad's Blues
Surrey With The Fringe On Top
It Never Entered My Mind
When I Fall In Love
Salt Peanuts
Four
The Theme


----------



## Manxfeeder

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 49335
> 
> 1st outing with this band


I hope you like it. Neal is a friend of mine, a genuinely gifted musician and a truly nice man.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Badinerie said:


> Groovin and movin.
> 
> View attachment 49300


Wow, that's blast from the past. Well, actually, I've never heard it; I've just seen it laying around a lot of my alternative-lifestyle friends' places back in the day. I'm listening with you.


----------



## JACE

Steve Kuhn - _Mostly Ballads_










Kuhn is a master. Love this.


----------



## Blancrocher

Martha and the Vandellas - Heatwave


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane.*

I'm listening to a playlist on Spotify. I just noticed it isn't an album, just assorted tracks.


----------



## SimonNZ

Horace Andy - In The Light

still my all-time favorite reggae album


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lukecash12 said:


>


Ulysses Everett McGill: "Say, any of you boys smithies? Or, if not smithies per se, were you otherwise trained in the metallurgic arts before straitened circumstances forced you into a life of aimless wanderin'?"


----------



## Badinerie

Yep... O Brother! Love the late great John Hartfords Version on the " Down from the Mountain" Live Concert DVD


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"At heart I am a warrior."

- Friedrich Nietzsche, "Why I am So Wise," _Ecce Homo _






Full-tilt-charge Kreator at Wacken.

Great set.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bunny Wailer - Blackheart Man (1976)

and

Max Romeo - War Ina Babylon (1976)


----------



## Serge

Faith No More - Be Aggressive. Do a youtube search, knock yourself out: I couldn't find the official version. Go for a studio recording.


----------



## Badinerie

An old Favourite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane, Crescent.*

This is a YouTube upload of a 1966 concert at Temple University. I usually don't like Coltrane's free jazz phase, but this one is interesting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jan Garbarek - Eventyr (1981)

and

Everyman Band - Without Warning (1985)


----------



## SimonNZ

Stephan Micus - Till The End Of Time (1978)

and

Terje Rypdal / Miroslav Vitous / Jack DeJohnette - s/t (1979)


----------



## Serge

Faith No More - Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## Serge

Still Faith No More. And still the Angel Dust album. I'm fine.


----------



## Serge

I love my Faith No More's, what else can I say?


----------



## NorthWind

777: Cosmosophy by Blut Aus Nord. Excellent album.


----------



## Cheyenne

I felt like listening to blues harmonica -- from a man who is apparently a wizard.


----------



## SimonNZ

Abercrombie / Holland / DeJohnette - Gateway (1976)

and

Dave Holland - Extended Play (2003)


----------



## SimonNZ

Haden / Gismonti / Garbarek - Magico (1980)

and

Burton / Corea - Duet (1978)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I saw T_wo Steps from Hell_ in June of last year at the Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles. This was the last song they did for the night. Merethe Soltvedt was just the cutest thing imaginable.


----------



## omega

My favourite jazz radio
http://www.tsfjazz.com/accueil.php


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Blue Train, John Coltrane.*

Uh, not to be confused with that other blue album.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

For those interested, a *John Kay* documentary.


----------



## Vesteralen

Guess it's one of those "nuff said" things.


----------



## GreenMamba

Jazz: Ben Allison -* Riding the Nuclear Tiger* (2001)

http://benallison.com/cds/riding-the-nuclear-tiger/


----------



## Blancrocher

Ella Fitzgerald - It's too darn hot


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing my Radiohead playlist - the bonus CD's for The Bends, and OK Computer.


----------



## Morimur

Art Rock said:


> Continuing my Radiohead playlist - the bonus CD's for The Bends, and OK Computer.


Radiohead... You mean the band that passes for 'avantgarde' in Rock circles nowadays? What do you think of the way they use production tools? I find their music to be riddled with production effects.


----------



## Art Rock

Of course they use production effects. I don't care, I like the end result.


----------



## GreenMamba

Art Rock said:


> Of course they use production effects. I don't care, I like the end result.


You know who else used production effects? Hitler. The Beatles.


----------



## Bet

michael buble- it had better be tonight


----------



## starthrower

yada, yada, yada...






Whew! This JBG performance is a scorcher!


----------



## 38157

Possibly the weirdest John Zorn album I've heard, aside from his Christmas album.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Cocteau Twins - Treasure (1984) and Heaven Or Las Vegas (1990)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SimonNZ said:


> The Cocteau Twins - Treasure (1984) and Heaven Or Las Vegas (1990)


Awesome, I love those albums! Fraser has some of the most unique vocals out there.


----------



## starthrower

How about those chords!


----------



## SimonNZ

Tom Waits - One From The Heart soundtrack

and

Charlie Parker With Strings


----------



## SimonNZ

Sadao Watanabe - Tokyo Dating

Robbie Robertson - Music For The Native Americans


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hpowders

Ahhhhhh....brings me back to those long forgotten days of yesteryear....when men were men, and women were glad of it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

For the 30th anniversary the Oxygene album recreated live on stage using only the original 1976 tech.

Total Retro Porn, and quite an achievement for something that was originally achieved through extensive overdubbing.


----------



## opus55

Back to the 80's


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Back to the 80's


Oh my <trilling> Godddddddddddddddddd.

- I had those albums as a kid.

I thought Vinnie Vincent was-- Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.-- _'so cool'_; that is to say, until I heard Yngwie Malmsteen-- (yes, I know: just as funny.)

Uncanny.


----------



## opus55

VVI and Anthrax were probably at the opposite ends of metal of 80's lol
I liked Malmsteen too but fast picking just gets old after a while.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> VVI and Anthrax were probably at the opposite ends of metal of 80's lol
> I liked Malmsteen too but fast picking just gets old after a while.


Yeah, I know. . . though I didn't know it at the time. Ha. Ha. Ha.

It's just Bach fast-forward and fast-backwards.

I still like to put it on occasionally just for the camp of it all.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Following that teenage metal lead of Opus55's:






These guys were so on the night I saw them down in Tijuana of all places. Pure stage-diving-galore-off-the-monitors energy. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ahhhhhhhhh. . . . To be a teenager.


----------



## dgee

Nostalgia for the 70s (which I hardly lived) via the early 2000s (in which I sowed my wild oats):


----------



## dgee

And one of the most delightful songs/vids of that time:






Australian!


----------



## Kopachris

Some dubstep from the day when it wasn't all about the drop.


----------



## Blake

I dig this band. So much catchy satire, I can hardly stand it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just released 4 days ago:








Clips and a video tribute playing one of the songs.


----------



## Blake

This witty, controversial, curious pumpernickel of a human.


----------



## Bloosman

The Geese and the Ghost by Anthony Phillips.

Founding member of Genesis who "apparently" left the band due to stage fright, being replaced by Steve Hackett.

Phillips playing is simply sublime...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Dear Vaneyes, I'm beginning to have serious doubts about your sanity. Please advise.


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by dgee. Kylie never required a babysitter as a kid. Mom & Pop just wet those lips and stuck 'em to a wall.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said the following: _Inspired by dgee. Kylie never required a babysitter as a kid. Mom & Pop just wet those lips and stuck 'em to a wall._ Re my post #5809 above : *QED*.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair

*"Your Makeup Is Terrible"*






Direct from Planet Glamtron, its 'Alaska.'

Italian _Vogue _from outerspace never looked so good.


----------



## Jos

Vaneyes said:


> Inspired by dgee. Kylie never required a babysitter as a kid. Mom & Pop just wet those lips and stuck 'em to a wall.


Another Kyliefan !! Wonderful , oh the days of clubbin'.....

Vaneyes, Lets open the TC discoclub. Members only !!






Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Marschallin Blair said:


> Direct from Planet Glamtron, its 'Alaska.'
> 
> Italian _Vogue _from outerspace never looked so good.


What's in a name....:lol::lol:

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Vaneyes

Jos said:


> Another Kyliefan !! Wonderful , oh the days of clubbin'.....
> 
> Vaneyes, Lets open the TC discoclub. Members only !!
> Cheers,
> Jos


Right on, anything for a buck. And she needsta be spanked for giving me impure thoughts. Wait a minute!


----------



## starthrower

6 disc set of mostly Terje Rypdal material.


----------



## Badinerie

The last non classical albums I listened to were on the way back from Ibiza.


----------



## starthrower

Norwegian psych/rock/fusion band.


----------



## cwarchc

A good album if you like Tangerine Dream


----------



## Schubussy

Ali Farka Touré - The River


----------



## Marschallin Blair

You're makeup is _still _terrible.

Cluck. Cluck.

I love Alaska.

Deeeeeeeee-vaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Very Cosmo.

No photoshop necessary.


----------



## Sid James

Lately, these:

*The Very Best of Slim Dusty* compilation album on EMI. Some of this country legend's best known songs - Pub with no beer, Duncan, Lights on the Hill, etc.










*Nina Simone's Pastel Blues album.* This is ends in her ten minute long epic rendition of _Sinnerman_. Tear inducing, spine tingling stuff.










Also *Birth of the Cool by the Miles Davis Nonet*. This is quite intricate but also tuneful, I hope to listen to it again a couple of times soon:


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Kate Bush with me tea.


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> Very Cosmo.
> 
> No photoshop necessary.


No entiendo.


----------



## starthrower

A favorite Buddy Guy Chess recording.


----------



## Pugg

I gotta right to sing the blues - Eileen Farrell ( 1959 )


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Wow! There's just no words to describe how good this album is. I rarely ever click advertising links on YouTube but I saw the name Laura Nyro and my curiosity was aroused. Found the album on Spotify and now I have to purchase a copy. Just brilliant with some really wonderful musicians and singers. This is a Billy Childs masterpiece!!!










Kevin


----------



## hpowders

Kevin Pearson said:


> Wow! There's just no words to describe how good this album is. I rarely ever click advertising links on YouTube but I saw the name Laura Nyro and my curiosity was aroused. Found the album on Spotify and now I have to purchase a copy. Just brilliant with some really wonderful musicians and singers. This is a Billy Childs masterpiece!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I love Laura Nyro. She wrote fantastic songs that others made famous like "Up ON The Roof", "Stone Soul Picnic".
I have all her albums and saw her perform live at the Fillmore East in NYC.
She died tragically young, robbing us of one of the best song-writers ever.


----------



## starthrower

Some great ******* blues!


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Simon - Graceland


----------



## starthrower

Monk, blues guitar style.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*A Message From Another World*






Perry Farrell has it easy.

The Venice Beach, California turbaned-headed guitarrist, Harry Parry-- followed me and my friends for at least two blocks--- and I was laughing so hard I could barely_ walk _at times.

That guy _rules_.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm a little (read: extremely) behind the times.

I have just bought my first David Bowie album. Obviously I had an awareness of some of his bigger hits plus his wonderful performance on Queen's Under Pressure but I have finally decided to give him a chance.

*The Rise & Fall of Ziggy Stardust.
*
Knowing nothing of his discography other than positive references to this album, I made a blind purchase.

The reason ironically is Marilyn Manson. I have often heard references to Manson being influenced by Bowie - beyond the obvious - and excellent - (Omega & the) Mechanical Animals album which 'Ziggy clearly inspired.

I'm presently on my first listen and the only track to slightly irritate is Starman, purely through overexposure. It reminded me of The Beatles a little in sound at first - that is a compliment - and I am really enjoying the album. It is a breath of fresh air.

It is both odd and interesting to hear Trevor Bolder outside of Uriah Heep.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm a little (read: extremely) behind the times.
> 
> I have just bought my first David Bowie album. Obviously I had an awareness of some of his bigger hits plus his wonderful performance on Queen's Under Pressure but I have finally decided to give him a chance.
> 
> *The Rise & Fall of Ziggy Stardust.
> *
> Knowing nothing of his discography other than positive references to this album, I made a blind purchase.
> 
> The reason ironically is Marilyn Manson. I have often heard references to Manson being influenced by Bowie - beyond the obvious - and excellent - (Omega & the) Mechanical Animals album which 'Ziggy clearly inspired.
> 
> I'm presently on my first listen and the only track to slightly irritate is Starman, purely through overexposure. It reminded me of The Beatles a little in sound at first - that is a compliment - and I am really enjoying the album. It is a breath of fresh air.
> 
> It is both odd and interesting to hear Trevor Bolder outside of Uriah Heep.


A childhood friend of mine was a HUGE Bowie fan from the time he was a kid and all the way though high school. He had everything. I heard most of it at his house--- willingly or un-.

I'm more of a pick-and-choose, song-by-song Bowie fan myself. "Fashion," "Scary Monsters," "Cat People," "China Girl," Jean Genie,"-- the ususal stuff; the usual 'full-out-camp' stuff.

That same friend hired a jitney and got tickets for me and some other surfer friends of his to see David Bowie at Angel Stadium in Annaheim, California (about forty minutes south of Los Angeles). He had to drag us all to it--- the sweetner for me was that Siouxsie was opening up for him; that got the hook in my mouth. The show was that important to him. "Tickets for everyone!-- HERE! We're GOING!"--- Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Peter Frampton came out for an encore of the Velvet Underground's "White Light, White Heat." I thoroughly enjoyed the concert. He's a great showman when he just lets himself go and drops the pretense.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Not_ polished, _not_ perfect, _not _a pageant queen-- but can she sing?-- _'no'_.

-- But can she _rave_?

Uh huh. _;D_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> A childhood friend of mine was a HUGE Bowie fan from the time he was a kid and all the way though high school. He had everything. I heard most of it at his house--- willingly or un-.
> 
> I'm more of a pick-and-choose, song-by-song Bowie fan myself. "Fashion," "Scary Monsters," "Cat People," "China Girl," Jean Genie,"-- the ususal stuff; the usual 'full-out-camp' stuff.
> 
> That same friend hired a jitney and got tickets for me and some other surfer friends of his to see David Bowie at Angel Stadium in Annaheim, California (about forty minutes south of Los Angeles). He had to drag us all to it--- the sweetner for me was that Siouxsie was opening up for him; that got the hook in my mouth. The show was that important to him. "Tickets for everyone!-- HERE! We're GOING!"--- Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Peter Frampton came out for an encore of the Velvet Underground's "White Light, White Heat." I thoroughly enjoyed the concert. He's a great showman when he just lets himself go and drops the pretense.


That sounds a wonderful experience and you are definitely lucky to have had a friend like that.

I must admit the number of times i have been dragged to something i didn't think i would enjoy only to discover i really liked it is staggering. It's funny how that works isn't it, now I just go with the flow.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Not_ polished, _not_ perfect, _not _a pageant queen-- but can she sing?-- _'no'_.
> 
> -- But can she _rave_?
> 
> Uh huh. _;D_


I could easily hear Marilyn Manson covering this track :devil:


----------



## violadude

Starting my afternoon off with the Captain


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The water's_ seventy-two degrees_ where I live!!!!!!!--- and I'm almost off of work. Praise GOD!!!! I'm just going to go WIIIIIIIIIILD!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I could easily hear Marilyn Manson covering this track :devil:


Marilyn can cover "Control" and Traci can cover "Disposble Teens."--- I _love_ that song!!!






_CRANK IT!!!!_


----------



## Blancrocher

Gorillaz - The Fall (album)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

My girl, Sharon. _LOVE_ her.


----------



## hpowders

Laura Nyro at the Filmore East; three nights before Christmas, December 22, 1970.

I was fortunate enough to have been at this concert. I will never forget this wonderful singer/songwriter who truly defined the meaning of the word "soul".


----------



## Vaneyes

The other Captain, and he's got the hat to prove it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SiegendesLicht

Nostalgia...


----------



## starthrower

Ridiculously great 12 year old drummer. Marco Minnemann watch out!

[YT]v=m91-9TS74v8#t=140[/YT]


----------



## Vesteralen

When I'm in the mood for this kind of music (which is not always) there are some discs that stand out more than others. This is one.


----------



## Badinerie

One of my oldest LP's

Morning Dew...Fantastic!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Romper room time at work. Almost off. . . Does it show?


----------



## starthrower

"The crux of the biscuit is the apostrophe."


----------



## Weston

^Jack Bruce on stun bass!


----------



## starthrower

I heard it played live by Dweezil's band a few months ago.


----------



## Blancrocher

Marlene Dietrich - Lili Marlene


----------



## Sid James

*Merle Haggard "20 Greatest Hits" compilation album.* More country music, songs include _Mama Tried, Okie from Muskogee, Workin' Man Blues_, etc. Most of these dwell on past loves, stints in prison, battles with the booze, cheerful things like that. _*Sing Me Back Home*_, about a man being sent to his death requesting one last song, really packs a punch. Well, don't they say if a song makes it as a big hit, 9 times out of 10 it will be something sad?










On to *Caught in the act*, a live performance from 1983 of Australian band *Redgum.* Heavy lashings of political satire here, the style is folkish (including fiddles and flutes). Their hit song *I was only 19 (A walk in the light green)* is here, conveying the brutal reality of the Vietnam war for the young Australians who fought there. Its based on experiences of two friends of lead singer John Schumann. Otherwise the tone here is more sarcastic than tragic, while some songs are more reflective or quirky.










Finishing with another listen to* Birth of the Cool by Miles Davis Nonet*. Very rewarding, and it shows how much can be packed into a brief space of 3 minutes. These tracks are like little well polished gems, all the musicians are soloists, and their combined talent is amazing to hear.


----------



## Orfeo

*Roy Shirley*
-Rolling Rolling, Girlie, If I Did Know, Touch Them, Flying Reggae, etc.

*Alton Ellis*
-Rock Steady, Rocksteady, My Willow Tree, Blessing of Love, etc.

*Linval Thompson*
-Don't Cut Out Your Dreadlocks, Money, Money, Danger in Your Eyes, Jah Jah the Conqueror, etc.

*Joe Higgs*
-More Slavery, There's A Reward, Life of Contradiction, Wake Up and Live, etc.

*Cornell Campbell*
-Girl of My Dreams, Stars, The Gordon, Gun Court Law, Stay Down Babylon, etc.

*Derrick Harriott*
-Step Softly, The Loser, Solomon, Stop That Train, Long Story, etc.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^pleased to see you're a Pistols fan, Marschallin!

The late, lamented Ivor Cutler, on the late, lamented John Peel show in 1984


----------



## Marschallin Blair

TurnaboutVox;725962 pleased to see you're a Pistols fan said:


> lAXU22BtMhQ[/MEDIA]


They're accidents looking for a reason to happen: Me on a road trip up to Los Angeles on the weekend with my friends all the way. One of the greatest rock albums_ EV-A_. . .

The Cutler's great, Voxxy. I was laughing out loud. Cheers. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Queen from L.A. (my girl, Alaska)-- Meet Queen from Miami (Gia).

-- And George Bernard Shaw thought that_ Americans and Englishmen _were two people separated by a common language!!

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Cheyenne

Accepts -- Balls to the Wall









My parents were a little disturbed by the album cover -- ".. What are you listening to exactly? Is this what I think it is?" The track listing didn't help: "Balls to the Wall", "London Leatherboys", "Turn Me On"! The greatest thing about the record is how remarkably clean the digital remaster is: I am very impressed!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cheyenne said:


> Accepts -- Balls to the Wall
> 
> View attachment 51601
> 
> 
> My parents were a little disturbed by the album cover -- ".. What are you listening to exactly? Is this what I think it is?" The track listing didn't help: "Balls to the Wall", "London Leatherboys", "Turn Me On"! The greatest thing about the record is how remarkably clean the digital remaster is: I am very impressed!







"Fast Like a Shark" all the way!


----------



## Wood




----------



## Pugg

​
By profession a classical singer but this on is more jazzy :tiphat:


----------



## Wood

Pugg said:


> ​
> By profession a classical singer but this on is more jazzy :tiphat:


Interesting, I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wood said:


>


Truly lovely in every way.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## DeepR

^nice, I was just listening to a friend of his:






Floating, such a masterpiece for the ages. Best synth+drums space rock jam session ever.


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> ​
> By profession a classical singer but this on is more jazzy :tiphat:


She looks great in that photo. That would make a great country music album cover a la Jessi Colter.


----------



## Wood

Anna Karina


----------



## Wood

Anna Karina 2


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wood said:


> Anna Karina


Amélie-meets-Carmen.

Cute.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Wood

Marschallin Blair said:


> Amélie-meets-Carmen.
> 
> Cute.


Yeah cutie....................


----------



## Wood

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Blonde pop, I like it!

This one passed me by back in the day, so nice to see it now.


----------



## samurai

Eric Burdon and The Animals--*The Very Best Of* 
Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band--*Stranger in Town and Against The Wind* 
Almost forgot how good ***-kicking rock and roll sounds when it is cranked up good and loud, especially when one is receptive to it and in the mood, which I definitely have been since my recent release from hospital and physical rehab!


----------



## SixFootScowl

More Johnny Winter.


----------



## SixFootScowl

samurai said:


> Eric Burdon and The Animals--*The Very Best Of*
> Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band--*Stranger in Town and Against The Wind*
> Almost forgot how good ***-kicking rock and roll sounds when it is cranked up good and loud, especially when one is receptive to it and in the mood, which I definitely have been since my recent release from hospital and physical rehab!


Rock This:


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> Marilyn can cover "Control" and Traci can cover "Disposble Teens."--- I _love_ that song!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _CRANK IT!!!!_


The real star of that video is the chimpanzee.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Blancrocher

Amy Winehouse - Back to Black


----------



## Blancrocher

Wood said:


> Anna Karina


Great flick--glad to be reminded of that one, Wood.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> Amy Winehouse - Back to Black


Love the make up.

<Ping!>


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morimur said:


>


A younger engineer at my work saw those guys and said that the goat's head on stage or whatever it was-- was stinking up the place; and that as much as he liked the music, the singer was kind of spoiling the mood by falling to his knees and whispering Satanic chants every so often.

I told him-- stench aside-- that it sounded like high commedy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morimur said:


> The real star of that video is the chimpanzee.


I merely like the song-- and of course some of the artistic elements satirizing political and religious group-think.


----------



## cwarchc

If you don't know this group? This is a good intro


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cutest song ever.

Especially at the afterparty. . . trying to get it right.


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> Great flick--glad to be reminded of that one, Wood.


Yes, it is good to revisit Godard now and again.


----------



## cwarchc

on cd


----------



## Schubussy

Sorry to be a downer. I do like this song though.


----------



## DamoX

Organon (2014) - *BACKNEE HORN*

A promising experimental Krautrock outfit from Israel.
http://backneehorn.bandcamp.com/album/organon


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cheek to Cheek, Bennett and Gaga*

On first listen, it seems like Tony Bennett's voice is almost gone, but he still knows how to sing convincingly. Ms. Gaga doesn't meet the challenge; she's trying hard, but she's just competent, with something essential missing. (When I'm listening to her sing, I think of the pilot in Star Wars trying to blow up the Death Star: "Almost there . . . almost there . . . negative. It just impacted on the surface.")


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oh Richard, how I've missed you.
Great beepage here.


----------



## Blancrocher

Germaine Montero singing "Les cinq etages," a song by Pierre jean de Beranger.


----------



## cwarchc

Not my "normal" fare


----------



## samurai

Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band--*Stranger In Town and Against The Wind. *Some great songs on both of these; I forgot how much I used to enjoy listening to this group on vinyl "back in the day".


----------



## starthrower

I've been getting into the veteran Polish band SBB lately.


----------



## rrudolph

Captain Beefheart & The Magic Band: Lick My Decals Off, Baby


----------



## Pugg

​By origin a classical artist but this makes me want to go to Greece again as soon as possible.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Shankar - Who's To Know (ECM, 1980)


----------



## Jeff W

Not my usual fare, but the GF insisted on me trying some of her music for a change.


----------



## DamoX

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 52046
> 
> 
> Not my usual fare, but the GF insisted on me trying some of her music for a change.


Definitely a pop masterpiece!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Rapsody Overture.*

If you like dirty words mumbled over classical arias, this is for you.

That's not a recommendation, just a warning label.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love this Southern California band's cover of Black Sabbath's "Into the Void."


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Blancrocher

Edith Piaf


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Not the very best album by YES but their newest release is not too bad. I enjoy several tracks on here and the album has grown on me the more I listen to it.


----------



## starthrower

You're a die hard, Kevin. I gave up after Tormato.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> You're a die hard, Kevin. I gave up after Tormato.


I guess I am because they're the only rock band I still support by buying their albums and DVDs. The band, their music and their history just fascinate me.

Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

"Pallavi: South Indian Flute Music" - Nonesuch Explorer series

T.Viswanathan, flute, L.Shankar, violin, T.Ranganathan, mrdangam


----------



## starthrower

I think I'll be picking up a copy!


----------



## Blancrocher

Elis & Tom


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> Elis & Tom


Oh man. That performance is magnificent. Such a transcendent song. I've looked at it a hundred times, and it doesn't get old!

I discover Elis last year. She's one in a million, imho. Such vitality and joy and charisma.


----------



## Wood

Uncle Meat

'Wowie Zowie!'


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter, Peter And Mary - s/t (1962)

and

Allan Sherman - My Son, The Folk Singer (1962)


----------



## norman bates

JACE said:


> Oh man. That performance is magnificent. Such a transcendent song. I've looked at it a hundred times, and it doesn't get old!
> 
> I discover Elis last year. She's one in a million, imho. Such vitality and joy and charisma.


I have to say that my favorite song of her (and one of my favorite songs ever) it's another one from her album with Jobim is the plaintive Inutil paisagem. Not exactly an example of joy and vitality, but what a gem.


----------



## cwarchc

The Red album from this collection









Another artist "discovered" by my exploration of Ry Cooder's collaborations


----------



## Guest

Detta har hant by Gosta Berlings Saga.

Fan bloody marvellous! I love this band.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> I think I'll be picking up a copy!


Yeah. There's two monster players.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ingrid Michaelson, Girls and Boys.*

I keep listening to female singer-songwriters thinking I'll somehow understand women.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Heh, heh! That's funny! Never heard of Ingrid Michaelson, but I looked her up on YouTube. 
She sounds really good!


----------



## SimonNZ

Playing again one of the best bootlegs I've found of Bob Dylan's Tempest-era setlist:

Nagoya, April 18th 2014 (the sound kicks in just after the one minute mark):


----------



## SimonNZ

following the tasty sample upthread, checking out the full album:


----------



## Blake

.........................


----------



## Guest

I heard a snippet of this walking in town today from a passing car and I thought "Wow! Yes!" :


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Neon Hitch, "Wannabe" (Spice Girls Cover)


----------



## Guest

Postscript to #5947 
Prefer this :


----------



## Guest

And now I'm listening to this ("Golden Brown" by the Stranglers). The video is a bit silly, but I've always liked the way this piece shifts between the 3/4 and 4/4 metre, not to mention that funky harpischord :


----------



## Blancrocher

Big Farm - Salad Days

http://bigfarm.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Absolute_ maximum volume at work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## SimonNZ

Quincy Jones:

Sounds And Stuff Like That (1978)
I Heard That (1976)


----------



## mirepoix

With no shame whatsoever.





_
"And when she's walking she's looking so fine..."_


----------



## Sid James

Lately , these:










*Fats Waller - A Handful of Fats (Original 1929-1942 recordings) * (Naxos)

If you asked me which performers I'd like to go back in time and see, one of them would be *Fats Waller. * Brilliant pianist and party animal rolled into one, his wry singing style perfectly complimented by his piano accompaniment, throwing in many musical quotes.

Talking to all that, there's *The Joint is Jumpin'* - as good a picture as any of a party in Harlem in the 1930's - and a bit of Grieg's _Peer Gynt _(_In the Hall of the Mountain King_) quoted in *Viper's Drag, * but Fats shows a gentler side too in *Georgia On My Mind.*

This collection has a good mix of instrumental and vocal tracks. *Two Sleepy People *stood out for its introductory trumpet solo, which takes up half of the song before Fats comes in singing. It sounds unusual for the time, especially considering how it is only three minutes long (as are all tracks on the album).

There's also a landmark recording here, *The Jitterbug Waltz*, the first cut in jazz to feature Hammond organ.

*Your Feet's Too Big* is as hilarious as ever, but it may well be a metaphor for a common way black people where put down with jokes about the size of their feet. I don't know but I am guessing, I wouldn't put it past Waller to do that!

What a legendary musician - and like some classical composers, Waller's early death at age 39 robbed the world of a major talent.










*Joan Baez - The Best of Joan C. Baez (recordings 1972-1976) * (A&M)

Over to *Joan Baez. * The 1970's saw her formerly bare folksy acoustic style of the previous decade branch out quite a bit. There is her signature clear soprano voice in an eclectic setting of synths, strings, and guitars, taking in a mix of folk, country and rock. I quite like the prison song *Billy Rose, * and the personal and intimate *Love Song to A Stranger*, and her arrangement of a Spanish song *Gracias A La Vida (Here's To Life). * There are also songs here by Bob Dylan, John Lennon and Stevie Wonder.










*Shirley Horn "The Swingin' Shirley Horn" compilation* (jazzclub legends series)

Finishing with *Shirley Horn, * whose voice exudes ultra coolness, whether backed by big band or with Horn leading her trio from the piano.


----------



## samurai

Sid James said:


> Lately , these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fats Waller - A Handful of Fats (Original 1929-1942 recordings) * (Naxos)
> 
> If you asked me which performers I'd like to go back in time and see, one of them would be *Fats Waller. * Brilliant pianist and party animal rolled into one, his wry singing style perfectly complimented by his piano accompaniment, throwing in many musical quotes.
> 
> Talking to all that, there's *The Joint is Jumpin'* - as good a picture as any of a party in Harlem in the 1930's - and a bit of Grieg's _Peer Gynt _(_In the Hall of the Mountain King_) quoted in *Viper's Drag, * but Fats shows a gentler side too in *Georgia On My Mind.*
> 
> This collection has a good mix of instrumental and vocal tracks. *Two Sleepy People *stood out for its introductory trumpet solo, which takes up half of the song before Fats comes in singing. It sounds unusual for the time, especially considering how it is only three minutes long (as are all tracks on the album).
> 
> There's also a landmark recording here, *The Jitterbug Waltz*, the first cut in jazz to feature Hammond organ.
> 
> *Your Feet's Too Big* is as hilarious as ever, but it may well be a metaphor for a common way black people where put down with jokes about the size of their feet. I don't know but I am guessing, I wouldn't put it past Waller to do that!
> 
> What a legendary musician - and like some classical composers, Waller's early death at age 39 robbed the world of a major talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joan Baez - The Best of Joan C. Baez (recordings 1972-1976) * (A&M)
> 
> Over to *Joan Baez. * The 1970's saw her formerly bare folksy acoustic style of the previous decade branch out quite a bit. There is her signature clear soprano voice in an eclectic setting of synths, strings, and guitars, taking in a mix of folk, country and rock. I quite like the prison song *Billy Rose, * and the personal and intimate *Love Song to A Stranger*, and her arrangement of a Spanish song *Gracias A La Vida (Here's To Life). * There are also songs here by Bob Dylan, John Lennon and Stevie Wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shirley Horn "The Swingin' Shirley Horn" compilation* (jazzclub legends series)
> 
> Finishing with *Shirley Horn, * whose voice exudes ultra coolness, whether backed by big band or with Horn leading her trio from the piano.


Hi, Sid; I don't know if the Baez record you have has a song on it called *"Children of Darkness".* If it doesn't, I would highly recommend that you--and all other Baez admirers, of whom I am one--seek it out. In my book, it is one of the most hauntingly effective political protest songs ever written, by Richard farina, I believe. Her voice/delivery is like that of a clear bell.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I loved Frankie Goes to Hollywood back in the day. And this comeback album from the erstwhile lead singer, Holly Johnson is none too shabby either.


----------



## starthrower

An oldie but goodie! I haven't heard this for about 36 years!


----------



## cwarchc

Time for some protest


----------



## starthrower




----------



## norman bates

Garoto - Historical guitar recordings

Garoto like Jobim and Gnattali or Gershwin in america is a composer who made music that is a beautiful mix of classical, popular and jazz elements. His sophisticated harmonies and memorable melodies predated the bossa nova movement but besides the technical aspects and the historical importance I'm absolutely loving this. I could see a Bill Evans playing gentle and lyrical pieces like Duas Contas or the subtle harmonies of Sinal dos tempos.
For those who love guitar I'd say that this is essential music. Anyway the quality of the recording is not very good, so someone would prefer the interpratation of his pieces made by other guitarists. Paulo Bellinati has done a great work, (altough I don't like his rendition of Duas Contas) but I'd be curious to listen more interpretations of Paulinho Nogueira considering how well played is this medley


----------



## Vaneyes

Rocker *Paul Revere* dead at 76. R.I.P.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/raiders-leader-paul-revere-dead-at-76-20141005


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*In A Silent Way 
*Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band-*-Stranger In Town and Against The Wind
*


----------



## Jeff W

Did much more non-Classical listening than Classical listening last night...









Michael Buble - Crazy Love









Michael Jackson - Thriller









Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Americana Deluxe


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1995) Afghanistan; A Journey to an Unknown Musical World*


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> Miles Davis--*In A Silent Way
> *Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band-*-Stranger In Town and Against The Wind
> *


One of my all time favs!! In A Silent Way.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'Live in Japan'?-- More like "Unleashed in the East."

I love hard-charging, live Judas Priest. . . especially just before getting off work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## JACE

Sid James said:


> Lately , these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fats Waller - A Handful of Fats (Original 1929-1942 recordings) * (Naxos)
> 
> If you asked me which performers I'd like to go back in time and see, one of them would be *Fats Waller. * Brilliant pianist and party animal rolled into one, his wry singing style perfectly complimented by his piano accompaniment, throwing in many musical quotes.
> 
> Talking to all that, there's *The Joint is Jumpin'* - as good a picture as any of a party in Harlem in the 1930's - and a bit of Grieg's _Peer Gynt _(_In the Hall of the Mountain King_) quoted in *Viper's Drag, * but Fats shows a gentler side too in *Georgia On My Mind.*
> 
> This collection has a good mix of instrumental and vocal tracks. *Two Sleepy People *stood out for its introductory trumpet solo, which takes up half of the song before Fats comes in singing. It sounds unusual for the time, especially considering how it is only three minutes long (as are all tracks on the album).
> 
> There's also a landmark recording here, *The Jitterbug Waltz*, the first cut in jazz to feature Hammond organ.
> 
> *Your Feet's Too Big* is as hilarious as ever, but it may well be a metaphor for a common way black people where put down with jokes about the size of their feet. I don't know but I am guessing, I wouldn't put it past Waller to do that!
> 
> What a legendary musician - and like some classical composers, Waller's early death at age 39 robbed the world of a major talent.




Loves me some Fats Waller! I picked up a 2-LP set of his solo piano recordings about a year ago. Probably my favorite Fats. AMAZING stuff.


----------



## starthrower

The late great Paul Butterfield.


----------



## cwarchc

Still exploring "world music" I seem to be drawn to the cradle of humanity?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Performance art? Or just the bottom of a liquor bottle?

Jinkx Monsoon? Or me on the table at Benihana for my birthday?

Hard to say.


----------



## Badinerie

Gettin funky with the King.....


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Performance art? Or just the bottom of a liquor bottle?
> 
> Jinkx Monsoon? Or me on the table at Benihana for my birthday?
> 
> Hard to say.


"Classical music is dead for a reason"? WHAT!!?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Waking up to Rockabilly. Connecting to my (post-1990) Tennessee roots.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> "Classical music is dead for a reason"? WHAT!!?


Yeah, I know: Jinxie isn't perfect. But then, I love her to death_ because of _it. What would you expect from a campy commedy queen?






Incidentally, the etymology of her stage name is: 'Jinkx'-- as in, "_Jinks! You owe me my coke!"--- _and 'monsoon'-- as in, "_a terrible and destructive tropical storm_."

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Marschallin Blair

"We are Siamese if you please. . . we are Siamese if you don't please. . ."

I love this song.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Fly on your wings, like an eagle! Fly! Touch the _sun_!"

_Absolutely_, Icarus.

"Go all the way, and then when you've gone too far and its too late?-- _then_ reel it in."

That's the Marschallin Blair motto alright.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Girl Crazy.
More great tunes than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Blancrocher

Estelle - American Boy


----------



## Morimur

*Tindersticks - (1993) Tindersticks*


----------



## Morimur

*Bruce Springsteen - (1982) Nebraska*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Almost off of work!!!!!!!

_CRANK-ING IT!!!!_


----------



## SimonNZ

David Bowie

Young Americans (1975)
Black Tie, White Noise (1993)


----------



## starthrower

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to an old favourite.


----------



## Cheyenne

Taking a break from studying physics, feeling restless and wild, I put on Accept's _Restless and Wild_!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Listening to an old favourite.
> 
> View attachment 53266


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cheyenne said:


> Taking a break from studying physics, feeling restless and wild, I put on Accept's _Restless and Wild_!
> 
> View attachment 53270


"_Fast Like a Shark_"!

I heard an otherwise mediocre band, Holy Grail, who opened up for _Amon Amarth_ some years ago up at the House of Blues in Hollwyood do an absolutely fierce rendition of that song. The best I've ever heard in fact. Their studio endeavor pales in comparison. They self-evidently really practiced it to death-- and it came off like butter. Very exciting-- far exceeding Accept's original. . . too bad their entire set wasn't up to the same level.

Yeah, just the type of music you need to hear when preparing for a test on quarks and string theory. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 53296


The Antlers - Familiars (2014). The music is excellent - and great cover.


----------



## Morimur

*Scott Walker - (2006) The Drift*










I used to love this album, but as I listen, I realize how repetitive it really is. Classical has ruined a lot music for me.

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ptr

Morimur said:


> I used to love this album, but as I listen, I realize how repetitive it really is. Classical has ruined a lot music for me.


Scot Walkers last three last albums are still some of my most favourite "pop" albums!

/ptr


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1989) Inedit 11; Voix de l'Orient Sovietique*


----------



## Cheyenne

Marschallin Blair said:


> "_Fast Like a Shark_"!
> 
> I heard an otherwise mediocre band, Holy Grail, who opened up for _Amon Amarth_ some years ago up at the House of Blues in Hollwyood do an absolutely fierce rendition of that song. The best I've ever heard in fact. Their studio endeavor pales in comparison. They self-evidently really practiced it to death-- and it came off like butter. Very exciting-- far exceeding Accept's original. . . too bad their entire set wasn't up to the same level.


I listened to the studio rendition: it sure is interesting!



Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, just the type of music you need to hear when preparing for a test on quarks and string theory. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


Nah, it's oriented towards classic Newtonian physics -- the test (which I made today) -- even involved an albatross diving for fish! No shark, but close!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cheyenne said:


> I listened to the studio rendition: it sure is interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marschallin Blair: I think the studio endeavor is a hard-driven joke, myself. For some reason, the live one they did was well-nigh perfect; at least given my sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's oriented towards classic Newtonian physics -- the test (which I made today) -- even involved an albatross diving for fish! No shark, but close!
Click to expand...

Well, thank God for that. Because, like Nobel Laureate physicist Richard Feynman-- the creator of Quantum Electrodynamics, himself-- famously said: "If you think you understand quantum mechanics, then you don't understand quantum mechanics."


----------



## Sid James

samurai said:


> Hi, Sid; I don't know if the Baez record you have has a song on it called *"Children of Darkness".* If it doesn't, I would highly recommend that you--and all other Baez admirers, of whom I am one--seek it out. In my book, it is one of the most hauntingly effective political protest songs ever written, by Richard farina, I believe. Her voice/delivery is like that of a clear bell.


Thanks samurai, it wasn't on that compilation I talked about before, and I think you summed it up well. Haunting is the word I'd use for her voice, and I like the instrumentals in it too.



JACE said:


> Loves me some Fats Waller! I picked up a 2-LP set of his solo piano recordings about a year ago. Probably my favorite Fats. AMAZING stuff.


Yes he was amazing, a legend. I just listened to another album recently which I hope to post here about soon, perhaps later today. The man was one of a kind, and I love how he throws in suggestions of musical quotes (including classical). There's many shades of meaning suggested by his songs, apart from the brilliant humour that was so obviously part of his act (I read that he started in vaudeville, but before that he sung gospel which is not uncommon amongst musicians of the time).


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sid James

Lately, these:










*Fats Waller - The Original 1939 Associated Transcriptions* (Naxos Jazz Legends)

More *Fats Waller.*

This collection was recorded on a single day in New York, and is a mix of songs and piano solos. Waller's powers of improvisation shine through, as does his quick-witted humour.

A few tracks have spoken intros by him. The one to *The Spider And The Fly *has Waller referring to Rimsky-Korsakov and Tchaikovsky (who apparently "didn't know any better" since they didn't compose this song, but Fats did so by implication he's better!).

*Ain't Misbehavin' *is another classic, the accompaniment replicating pennies dropping being a symbol for the narrator's penniless situation due to having to pay alimony. This is humour laced with a sarcastic edge, because Waller had to make alimony payments.

There's the usual injection of musical quotes too (no prizes for guessing which tune by Handel introduces *Hallelujah*).

There's odd harmonies galore here too, many moments of inspiration as well as fun packed into these little musical gems.










*John Williamson "Warragul" album *(1989, EMI)

The first thing I noticed about this album was the variety of textures. It reads like the country equivalent of a Sculthorpe piece - for example, use of Aboriginal instruments, wood and rocks as percussion, and the taped sounds of nature.

The songs vary from the picturesque and personal to humorous and serious comments on topics involving Australian history and the environment.

Among my favourites here are *Drover's Boy*, a reflection on a dark aspect of Aboriginal history; *Boogie With M'Baby*, a funny song about going out dancing in the 1950's; *Rip Rip Woodchip*, which asks the perennial question of why Australia's fine wood is logged just to be sold as cheap woodchips; and *Shelter*, which reflects on another issue still around more than ever, refugees.

Warragul means dingo in Aboriginal language.










*Best of Glenn Miller - RCA Original Masters*

Finishing with some swing music from one of the greats, *Glenn Miller and his orchestra*. Swing defined the American scene in terms of popular music in the 1930's and '40's and in those decades it was rare for a Miller record not to reach the top 10. He received the first of ten gold records (given for a million in record sales) in 1942 for *Chattanooga Choo Choo*, and his reign of the charts continued until his premature death.


----------



## samurai

Don Henley:*Actual Miles: Don Henley's Greatest Hits* 
Eric Burdon and The Animals:* Absolutely The Best* 
Doobie Brothers--*Takin' It To The Streets* .Love those green mirror shades on the cover {used to own a pair myself}. And the music ain't half-bad either!


----------



## starthrower

I'm joining Sid for the Fats Fest!


----------



## PetrB

American Indian chant / song; singer, tribal 'chorus' wooden flute, synth string pads 'n' all...
Joseph Spotted Eagle ~ Arrival


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> (Various Abba Videos via YouTube)
> 
> _CRANK-ING IT!!!!_


Nooooooo!!!

It. Is. A. Sin. :lol:

I knew new what would happen but I clicked anyway and now I have Abba trapped in my head :lol:

Seriously though, good music is good music.

Looking at some of your recent posts here, from Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Accept to Abba - I love your eclectic taste in music :devil:

Also, thank you for sharing the Jinkx Monsoon video - I had not heard of Jinkx before but I'll be keeping an eye on YouTube :lol:


----------



## tdc

^ That is a ridiculous amount of u-tube links there...was it really necessary to keep all of those in the quote too? It messes up the page.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

tdc said:


> ^ That is a ridiculous amount of u-tube links there...was it really necessary to keep all of those in the quote too? It messes up the page.


Sorry tdc, hadn't factored that in when quoting the post. Quoted videos removed


----------



## cwarchc

Finding my way around this interesting character

Followed by


----------



## tdc

I'm currently listening to Mr. Bungle - _California_. I'd previously only explored a handful of songs by this band, and had a hard time understanding their vibe. They are starting to click with me - this album seems really good.


----------



## Jeff W

'The Nightmare Before Christmas' soundtrack


----------



## starthrower

Mike Keneally


----------



## Blancrocher

Jussi Bjorling singing popular Swedish songs.


----------



## D Smith

Peggy Lee and Benny Goodman. She hadn't developed much of her later style in these early recordings but still great to listen to.


----------



## starthrower

This film features classic footage, and commentary from Fats Waller's son
who looks just like him.


----------



## Badinerie

Lucinda Williams....live. Glorious stuff!


----------



## DeepR

Constance Demby - Novus Magnificat

In my newbie days I once posted it in the classical forums; big mistake of course. Everyone fell over each other to tell me how bad it is, after giving it a half-*** listen. Shouldn't have dared to make any sort of comparison to classical music, of course. And today I'd agree, but still, I like it for what it is. The only piece of new age music I like. It's largely improvised actually. Though I'm not sure I would've liked it now if I had never listened to it before. That's hard to tell.


----------



## norman bates

Lewis Taylor - limited edition 2004

Consider is a very weird pop song but I really like it, I wish someone could explain what's going on harmonically in this track.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I spent a portion of this afternoon enjoying _The Cole Porter Mix_ by Patricia Barber.










Magnificent.

Not only is Barber magnificent, as always, but she surrounds herself with talented musicians atuned to her particular vision and technically equipped to pull it off.

Cole Porter, of course, has done his job sublimely.

Put it all together and you get one of the finest contemporary vocal jazz records there is: _The Cole Porter Mix _by Patricia Barber.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I'm a huge fan! I started with Modern Cool back in 2000, and I've picked up most of her releases.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan

The Freewheelin Outtakes
Blood On The Tracks: The New York Sessions

edit: heh, I keep forgetting that "I Shall Be Free" has a couple of extra verses that didn't make it on to that final version at the end of Freewheelin:

I'm standin on the corner just waitin' around
The prices were up and the temperature was down
It costs too much to freeze outside
So now I sit by my fireside.
Burnin' P.O. phone books
Burnin' newspapers clippings
Huckleberry Finn hats.

Well, late last night when it got late
I decided I gotta lose some weight
So I loaded up my horse
Went to Reno and got a divorce
Lost a hundred and twenty pounds! 
In two hours!

And for my money the Freewheelin outtake of "Hollis Brown" is much stronger than the version that eventually appeared on The Times..


----------



## starthrower

Great set of bluesy material here!


----------



## samurai

Eagles--*The Very Best Of {Discs 1 and 2*}


----------



## starthrower

Never picked up this one back in the day. Just got the CD.
It's a lot better than I expected.


----------



## starthrower

I bought this one, and Crisis, What Crisis? a couple of years ago.
I think I picked their two best albums!


----------



## JACE

SONNET CLV said:


> I spent a portion of this afternoon enjoying _The Cole Porter Mix_ by Patricia Barber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent.
> 
> Not only is Barber magnificent, as always, but she surrounds herself with talented musicians atuned to her particular vision and technically equipped to pull it off.
> 
> Cole Porter, of course, has done his job sublimely.
> 
> Put it all together and you get one of the finest contemporary vocal jazz records there is: _The Cole Porter Mix _by Patricia Barber.


Funny coincidence. Earlier today I was listening to Dick Hyman's solo piano tribute to Porter, _All Through the Night_:










Excellent!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Badinerie

Dire Straits...Havn't listened to them for yonks.Thought I'de give it a spin.


----------



## cwarchc

A bit of Joni


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 53779


Listened last night - on vinyl (for the first time since the 80s for the LP record version).


----------



## starthrower

Badinerie said:


> Dire Straits...Havn't listened to them for yonks.Thought I'de give it a spin.
> 
> View attachment 53776


Great album and production, but it got so much radio airplay that it ruined it for me. Still love the intro to Your Latest Trick with the Brecker Brothers. This was left off the original vinyl.


----------



## SimonNZ

starthrower said:


> Great album and production, but it got so much radio airplay that it ruined it for me. *Still love the intro to Your Latest Trick *with the Brecker Brothers. This was left off the original vinyl.


That early eighties "wine bar"-sound is one of my guilty pleasures.

Which now makes me feel like pulling this out for another spin:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tdc

Still been listening to this excellent album recently - if you think a mix between the Beach Boys, Frank Zappa, and Danny Elfman sounds interesting (actually that description really just scratches the surface of the sounds on this) here is the album for you.






Mike Patton has got to be one of the most versatile vocalists out there - among other things I find hard to classify he does jazz, avante-garde pop, metal, Ramayan Monkey chanting, Italian pop and classical music (Berio).

I'd go so far as to say he is a musical genius, one of the greats of our time.


----------



## samurai

Miles Davis--*Bitches Brew {Disc 1}*


----------



## JACE

samurai said:


> Miles Davis--*Bitches Brew {Disc 1}*


Awe-inspiring music!!! _Bitches Brew_ is a masterpiece, imho.


----------



## samurai

JACE said:


> Awe-inspiring music!!! _Bitches Brew_ is a masterpiece, imho.


Absolutely agree; like Hendrix, Davis and his music and its structures/techniques were so far ahead of their time that it might be hard for today's computer raised and spawned generation to appreciate--or to really understand and respect-- how cutting edge these artists truly were.


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing : Ella Fitzgerald , lady be Good. (best of Gershwin songbook)


----------



## JACE

Listening to some samba-jazz from the mid-60s:










*Paul Winter: Rio - with Luiz Bonfa, Roberto Menescal, and Luiz Eca*
At times this LP is _almost_ "easy listening." But it's just so damn _pretty_ that I don't mind -- especially after a long day at work.


----------



## Sid James

*Opeth's Damnation album from 2003. *This metal band is said to be one of those that are quite close to classical, and I can hear why. Overall the tone here is more mellow than intense, and their eclectic blend also takes in strong hints of world music. The eight tracks come across as a song cycle, and the music has equal weight to the lyrics. The second last track is purely instrumental. All where written by lead vocalist/guitarist Mikael Akerfeldt.

The lyrics suggest haunting images and have a common theme of that transitory world between life and death. There is a hypnotic minimalist vibe in some of these, sometimes suggestive of classical dance, others of Indian ragas.

This was very interesting couple of listens, and I may buy more of this band's music.











On to more familiar territory with the *Nat King Cole trio*. Most of this compilation has tracks with Nat on piano/vocals, Oscar Moore on guitar and Wesley Prince on bass (recorded 1940-1941).

Some of Nat's hits such as_ *Sweet Lorraine*_ and _*Hit that Jive, Jack*_ are here. There is also a selection of purely instrumental tracks, showcasing this side of the trio that I haven't heard before. Its amazing to hear the improvisatory skills of these three guys in tracks like _*Honeysuckle Rose*_. I also like the incorporation of a police siren in _*Call the Police*_, which parallels developments in classical at the time.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

"The Rough Guide To The Music Of Madagascar"


----------



## Morimur

*Music of Central Asia Vol. 5: Badakhshan Ensemble: Song & Dance of Pamir Mountains*


----------



## cwarchc

Off to Saturn via Spotify (just managed to get it working on my Linux rig)


----------



## Morimur

*Scott Walker + Sunn O))) - (2014) Soused*

https://play.spotify.com/album/35QvDKN3TUg5CbKeHKjKho


----------



## SimonNZ

Radio Tarifa - Cuzando El Rio (World Circuit, 2001)










Oumou Sangare - Seya (World Circuit, 2009)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


>


Excellent ......................


----------



## echo




----------



## starthrower

^^^
Listening to this on YouTube. I recently ordered the Passion Play Deluxe set which features a CD of this music remixed with some alterations to some of the tracks.


----------



## Itullian

Passion Play is a masterpiece.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Passion Play is a masterpiece.


I had the CD years ago, but couldn't get into it. I gave it another try on YouTube the other night, and I was getting into it, so I couldn't resist the deluxe edition.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I had the CD years ago, but couldn't get into it. I gave it another try on YouTube the other night, and I was getting into it, so I couldn't resist the deluxe edition.


It takes a few listens, but it comes together.
Much musical treasure there.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Needed this to wake up this morning!


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (2009) Altai, Siberia 10; The Song of the Golden Mountains*










A beautiful disc that will have you yearning for a simpler life, away from the incurable madness of the cities.


----------



## cwarchc

Back to the cradle of earth


----------



## cwarchc

Staying in Africa, this is fantastic


----------



## SimonNZ

Orchestra Baobab - Specialist In All Styles (World Circuit, 2005)


----------



## starthrower

Cool song from the much maligned Zappa album. It features Johnny Guitar Watson,
so that makes it a winner right there!


----------



## starthrower

This gets my vote for hippest R&B/funk number.


----------



## Jeff W

Harry James and his Orchestra featuring Frank Sinatra. Listened to this last night between the Mozart and the Mahler...


----------



## violadude

*The Grand Opening and Closing by Sleepytime Gorilla Museum*









Sleepytime Gorilla Museum is one of my favorite bands. They were an experimental rock/somewhat metal band that were active mostly between 1999-2011. They have a great sound and play around a lot with timbre and rhythm, often employing violins (not in a cheesy way "rock symphony" way, thank goodness but more as a chamber instrument) and other instruments that they made themselves. I know they cite Bartok and Stravinsky as a couple of their influences (Not that their music sounds that much like either).

I think some Classical Music people would enjoy their music, especially those who are a fan of 20th century classical.

Here are the first and third tracks of the album I'm listening to. They show two different sides of the band.

Sleep is Wrong: 




Ablutions:


----------



## senza sordino

It's here in the non classical currently listening thread. I'm currently listening to
Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon.
View attachment 54200


----------



## SimonNZ

Ali Farka Toure - Niafunke
Afel Bocoum - Alkibar

Two of my absolute favorite albums in any genre, and they were both recorded at the same sessions, each providing backup to the other.

Oh to have been producer Nick Gold for that single week in 1999 in a village in the middle of Mali.


----------



## cwarchc

SimonNZ said:


> Ali Farka Toure - Niafunke
> Afel Bocoum - Alkibar
> 
> Two of my absolute favorite albums in any genre, and they were both recorded at the same sessions, each providing backup to the other.
> 
> Oh to have been producer Nick Gold for that single week in 1999 in a village in the middle of Mali.[/QUOTE
> 
> SimonNZ,
> I'm just starting my journey into African music.
> Ali Farke Toure and Tinariwen seem to be where I'm at the moment.
> Have you any suggestions as to who to go to next?


----------



## SimonNZ

Oh, goodness me. Africa is a big, big continent with so much great music from such a large number of countries and cultures...

I can suggest a few discs if you want (do you want to keep exploring the musical riches of Mali or expand out?).

But if you want the best advice track down a copy of the two volume edition of The Rough Guide To World Music. Volume one covers Africa, Europe and the Middle East, and goes through country by country with extensive listening recommendations (and a select group of Essential Listening ) at the end of each country chapter.

Usually my view of these guide books is a ballance of pluses and minuses - but really these two volumes are _remarkably_ good (they also started an expanded three volume edition but never finished it). I have a friend who is a world music DJ, and we were singing the praises of these volumes together just the other day.

http://www.amazon.com/Rough-Guide-World-Music-Volume/dp/1858286352










The Rough Guide cds are also particularly well chosen samplers (head and shoulders above something like Putomayo - don't bother with cafe-friendly stuff like that).

However: if you'd just like some random recommendations then by all means name a country you're interested in and I'll tell you the stuff I like.


----------



## Vaneyes

Their most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Schubussy

John Martyn - On the Cobbles


----------



## starthrower

^^^^
I have quite a few John Martyn albums, but I haven't heard that one.

NP:










Been a jazz fan for over 30 years, but never listened to this stuff before.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music for the Gods: The Fahnestock South Sea Expedition: Indonesia"


----------



## Badinerie

Old Fave Lp...


----------



## senza sordino

More rock and roll for me in the past two days than I've listened to in months

Yes, Fragile, which I still like. 
View attachment 54341

Tales of Topographic Oceans. This is too long. That's the result of the length of a song to be determined by how much music can fit on one side of an LP. There are some interesting moments, and I applaud the effort, but I think they could have either trimmed about 15-30 minutes of music, or consulted a symphonist on how to construct long scale works. There is change in each song (they call movements in the liner notes), but it doesn't always hold together. 
View attachment 54342


----------



## SimonNZ

A final listen to some of the 5cd bootleg "The Genuine Basement Tapes" before the official 6cd set comes out in a few days, so I can appreciate the cleanup work thats been done.

It was this 5cd set that Griel Marcus used for his superb book Invisible Republic. I hope he brings out a new addition.


----------



## echo

this is what i consider an example of ripping the guts out of a guitar


----------



## ptr

*Scott Walker + Sunn O)))* - Soused (4AD)










There is a wibe in Scot Walker's voice that that sparks a light in my ears! :clap:

/ptr


----------



## Lydia Low

Currently listening to Songs From a Secret Garden


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of a change Im listening to a BBC Radio 2 session of Patty loveless I have on Mini Disc. She made this when promoting "Mountain Soul" Recorded in a small studio she chats with the host and the band exchange banter between tracks and you can hear them wooping it up during the music. After this there is a similar session from Gillian Welch and Dave Rawlings for the "Time (The Revelator)" Album recorsded in RCA studio B!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sam & Dave, the Nashville Soul Sessions*

The liner notes are vague about these, recorded sometime in the late '70s. But, hey, it's Sam & Dave with Nashville sidemen, and there are a ton of songs here.

The sound is a lot better than the Stax originals, and Sam & Dave still sing their socks off. My only complaint is, the horns are mixed a little too far back.


----------



## joen_cph

Due to recent concert news stories, I have been listening, for more than a minute, to Iosip Kobzon

http://www.iosifkobzon.ru/ru/
https://t.co/TaOyMLzmcv


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> More rock and roll for me in the past two days than I've listened to in months
> 
> Yes, Fragile, which I still like.
> View attachment 54341
> 
> Tales of Topographic Oceans. This is too long. That's the result of the length of a song to be determined by how much music can fit on one side of an LP. There are some interesting moments, and I applaud the effort, but I think they could have either trimmed about 15-30 minutes of music, or consulted a symphonist on how to construct long scale works. There is change in each song (they call movements in the liner notes), but it doesn't always hold together.
> View attachment 54342


I agree that Fragile is a very good album, but I think some of the 'solo' tracks are a bit of a misfire as links to the 'group' tracks.

Currently listening to these albums from the Impressions not long before Curtis Mayfield's departure. Love the brass especially.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61TmkOPaiRL._SX425_.jpg


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> I agree that Fragile is a very good album, but I think some of the 'solo' tracks are a bit of a misfire as links to the 'group' tracks.


I think two of those solo tracks are pretty good: The Fish and Mood for a Day. Agreed, the others are a misfire, and Rick Wakeman performing the scherzo from Brahms 4th is hysterical, and not in a good way. You can't go wrong with the guitar playing of Steve Howe. It's a bit unfair that Steve Howe in the 70s was consistently placed as one of the best guitar players, now he's nearly forgotten.


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> I think two of those solo tracks are pretty good: The Fish and Mood for a Day. Agreed, the others are a misfire, and Rick Wakeman performing the scherzo from Brahms 4th is hysterical, and not in a good way. You can't go wrong with the guitar playing of Steve Howe. It's a bit unfair that Steve Howe in the 70s was consistently placed as one of the best guitar players, now he's nearly forgotten.


Bang on. Those are the two tracks that work well.

Loved the story about the subtitle of The Fish. One night at Advision studio when Jon Anderson was burning the midnight oil trying to work out a vocal for Chris Squire's piece, he got one of their entourage out of bed saying: 'I want the name of a prehistoric fish in eight syllables. Call me back in half an hour...' Hence _Schindleria Praematurus_. I would have wanted a half-credit for that!


----------



## samurai

For about the twentieth time this week, been listening to this cranked way up on my car's cd player {especially *San Franciscan Nights and Spill The Wine {baby!} *


----------



## samurai

senza sordino said:


> More rock and roll for me in the past two days than I've listened to in months
> 
> Yes, Fragile, which I still like.
> View attachment 54341
> 
> Tales of Topographic Oceans. This is too long. That's the result of the length of a song to be determined by how much music can fit on one side of an LP. There are some interesting moments, and I applaud the effort, but I think they could have either trimmed about 15-30 minutes of music, or consulted a symphonist on how to construct long scale works. There is change in each song (they call movements in the liner notes), but it doesn't always hold together.
> View attachment 54342


 

I heartily agree with you on your observations about *"Tales";* I actually found it to be one of the most boring, pretentious and arcane album of any genre ever produced. I was yawning and couldn't wait for the damn thing to finally be over, already!
With all this being said, Yes remains one of my favorite Seventies prog rock groups.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I loved Tales from the very first listen and still do to this day. I don't find it pretentious as much as I find it exploratory and adventurous. That said I do think the two albums on either side of Tales are superior recordings. That would be Close to the Edge and also Relayer. For me Gates of Delirium on Relayer is one of the best pieces of music rock ever produced. It's almost a spiritual experience. Glad to see some YES being listened to by others around here.

Kevin


----------



## Sid James

*Aretha Sings the Blues and Astrud Gilberto's Finest Hour.*

A session where Soul met Bossa nova. Contrasting the voices and styles of *Aretha Franklin* and *Astrud Gilberto.*

Aretha can really belt it out and go from low to high in an instant. This disc has a mix of live and studio tracks, some with small group accompaniment and others with strings and vocal backing. I really like *Take a Look*, the delivery of the lyrics by Aretha is emotional to the max.

Astrud's vocal range is quite limited, but I like that relaxed and girlish way she sings, transporting us right to that beach in *The Girl from Ipanema*.


----------



## starthrower

A Passion Play
40th Anniversary Edition


----------



## starthrower

^^^
BTW, it sounds great! And that's just the stereo mixes. Someday I hope to put together a surround system, so I can enjoy the other discs. It's a really nice package in hardcover book style, with glossy tour photos and several articles, plus the tour date log.


----------



## drvLock

Fear Factory - Demanufacture


----------



## Morimur

*Spiritual Songs, Traditional Chants & Flute Music of the American Indian (2 CD)*










This is no tacky, new-age trash -- it's authentic Native American music, and it is glorious; a desert island disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sid James said:


> *
> 
> Astrud's vocal range is quite limited, but I like that relaxed and girlish way she sings, transporting us right to that beach in The Girl from Ipanema. *


*

Gilberto is one of those singers who I hear and wonder why it is that she's so interesting. I guess it's good songs and good arranging combined with her je ne sais quois.*


----------



## Badinerie

Today I was trying out my new Rega amp with these LP's


----------



## Sid James

Manxfeeder said:


> Gilberto is one of those singers who I hear and wonder why it is that she's so interesting. I guess it's good songs and good arranging combined with her je ne sais quois.


Its interesting that you think that because she's taken me a while to get used to, apart from _The Girl from Ipanema_ which was easy to love. In some ways she's got that quirkyness factor, similar to Blossom Dearie. But if I can put it in words, Astrud's voice gives me a sense of the naive, a bit of fragility, and as I said girlishness and a kind of natural charm. You'd most likely know the famous story of how that recording was made, Stan Getz wanted the chorus to be sung by someone other than Joao Gilberto, and suggested his wife Astrud do the job. Despite Joao's protestations, Astrud ended up doing it, and as they say the rest is history!


----------



## norman bates

I'm listening to to Rosa Balistreri and I wonder why I didn't know her yet, one of the most powerful italian singers I've ever heard, on the opposite side of the singers you are discussing. She seems to me like a female counterpart of Camaron de la Isla





(the title of the song can be transated as "that bitch of your mother")


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## SimonNZ

Fela Kuti - Underground System


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1996) Voices of Forgotten Worlds (2 CD)*

_Highly recommended._


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 54657


A beautiful laid back jazz disc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Fela Kuti - Open And Close

after being knocked out by the Underground System album last night, I've decided its high time I had a better grasp of the extensive Fela Kuti discography, hopefully playing one a day for the next while


----------



## omega

Let the sun in!

*Canta Brasil*
Kenny Barron (piano) | Duduka Da Fonseca (drums) | Nilson Matta (bass) | Valtinho (percussion) | Anne Drummond (flute) | Romero Lubambo (guitar)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

This set from the near the end of what turned out to be a fairly difficult year for them shows the Stones in fine form - Mick Taylor bedding in nicely after a fraught debut at Hyde Park and a salacious Mick gleefully telling the girls at a rammed Madison Square Garden that he's 'bust a bu'on on my trahsers...'

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51UN0i7tqlL._SX425_PJautoripBadge,BottomRight,4,-40_OU11__.jpg


----------



## Badinerie

A couple of old Classics. A bit like me!


----------



## SimonNZ

Fela Kuti - Yellow Fever (1976)


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (2005) Rolas de Aztlan (Songs of the Chicano Movement)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## cwarchc

Something a little different


----------



## Cheyenne

Some folks believe I have a strange sense of humor, which isn't usually tickled in the ordinarily humorous situations, so it comes as relief to find something as unabashedly funny as this. I haven't laughed so hard in -- well, weeks. It's a cover of Born to be Wild done by the great NWOBHM band Raven, with Udo Dirkschneider from Accept and U.D.O. as special guest.. According to Udo, it was a mere accident: they were drunk, decided to play Born to Be Wild, and someone pressed 'record' for fun. The laughably over-the-top dual vocals are really unmatched. God, I'm never going to tire of hearing this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Badinerie said:


> View attachment 54745


It still intrigues me that Time magazine declared Exodus to be The Best Album Of The Twentieth Century.

Putting aside the silliness of even attempting to find such a title (asking a lot, admittedly), I think its a fascinating choice, especially as I would have expected them to either a) follow the recieved critical opinion (Sgt Pepper) or b) follow the sales figures (Thriller)

playing a little later, but might as well post it now:










Fela Kuti - Gentleman (1973)


----------



## Morimur

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 54831
> 
> 
> Something a little different


_You don't know me
I'm not just one of your little toys
You don't own me
Don't say I can't play with other boys!_


----------



## tdc




----------



## senza sordino

I don't pull out the jazz very often, but I enjoy it when I do. I had an uncle who was a jazz nut, and every time I play some jazz music, it reminds me of him, and my life 30-40 years ago, when I spent a lot of time with him.
Dave Brubeck, Time Out
View attachment 54871


----------



## samurai

Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Story*


----------



## cwarchc

Good start to the day


----------



## SimonNZ

Fela Kuti - Teacher Don't Teach Me Nonsense (1986)


----------



## JACE

omega said:


> Let the sun in!
> 
> *Canta Brasil*
> Kenny Barron (piano) | Duduka Da Fonseca (drums) | Nilson Matta (bass) | Valtinho (percussion) | Anne Drummond (flute) | Romero Lubambo (guitar)
> View attachment 54733


:cheers:

Omega, have you heard any records by *Trio da Paz*?

That band is comprised of three of the performers on this Kenny Barron record: Duduka Da Fonseca, Nilson Matta, and Romero Lubambo. Fantastic music. My favorite of their recordings is called _Partido Out_ (Malandro).


----------



## Sid James

Lately its been these:

*Dolly Parton's The Collection*, recordings from the 1990's. Quite a mix of songs here, from *Peace Train*, which has a South African choir accompanying Dolly, to *After The Goldrush*, which had an environmental theme, and the gospel flavoured concluding song *Shine On*.

Quite a few songs are autobiographical, about growing up in poverty, which are reminders of how country music can be dark and cut very close to the bone (although Dolly is not as dark as Johnny Cash). It's a big reason why I don't listen to country a lot, although I like it.










Over to jazz from Paris in the 1950's with pianist *Jack Diéval and his "Jazz aux Champs Elysées All-Stars" * band. Diéval hosted a weekly radio show that was very popular in the post-war decades, and this studio recording is a recreation of what would usually go to air. He introduces and back announces songs, with tunes ranging from his own compositions to those of Basie, Ellington and Gershwin.

There is definitely a classical touch to Diéval's playing, his intro to *The man I love* just oozes Debussy. *The nearness of you* has the two saxes intertwining in a way that is a thing of beauty too.

Some of the cream of French jazz musos where in this group, comprising Guy Lafitte on tenor sax, Michel de Villers on baritone sax, Sacha Distel on guitar, Paul Rovere on bass and Christian Garros on drums.

The disc also includes a shorter EP of four songs played by Diéval with his jazz trio. Again, *Tenderly* is like impressionism meets swing, one critic of the time praising him "for the prettiness of his touch, the simplicity and logic of his phrasing, and the facility with which he improvises."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cheyenne said:


> View attachment 54854
> 
> 
> Some folks believe I have a strange sense of humor, which isn't usually tickled in the ordinarily humorous situations, so it comes as relief to find something as unabashedly funny as this. I haven't laughed so hard in -- well, weeks. It's a cover of Born to be Wild done by the great NWOBHM band Raven, with Udo Dirkschneider from Accept and U.D.O. as special guest.. According to Udo, it was a mere accident: they were drunk, decided to play Born to Be Wild, and someone pressed 'record' for fun. The laughably over-the-top dual vocals are really unmatched. God, I'm never going to tire of hearing this.







Guaranteed to turn heads at work when you crank it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beautiful guitar music made more fascinating by watching the fretwork and string bending:


----------



## samurai

Wayne Shorter--*The Classic Blue Note Recordings {Disc # 2**}*


----------



## SimonNZ

Introducing Shiyani Ngcobo










Mory Kante - Sabou


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Levanda

I feel romantic today.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A find acoustic rendition of Rollin and Tumblin in the style of the old bluesmen:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The sun's out and its pure azure-August right now in Southern California--- AND I'M STUCK INSIDE A BUILDING AT WORK!!!

Maybe Abba will save me. . . at least for the next couple of minutes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Amy Dickson, A Summer Place*

Nice, bright classical tone, good control. Not much improv, just wrapping herself around the melody. And she gets a lovely sound from the soprano sax.


----------



## SimonNZ

Orchestra Baobab - Pirate's Choice, disc one


----------



## cwarchc

Still in Africa


----------



## senza sordino

Gil Evans Out of the Cool. I love this music, so cooooooool and grooooooovy. Lots of o's
View attachment 55558


----------



## samurai

Eric Burdon And The Animals--*Absolutely The Best. *I know, I'm simply playing this to death!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Autechre, EP7*


----------



## Weston

Wow! Autechre. Now that's usually tasty.^


----------



## Jeff W

*Three by Sinatra*





















Three albums by Sinatra. Ring-A-Ding-Ding!, Come Dance With Me! and In The Wee Small Hours.


----------



## opus55

Pink Floyd: Endless River


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The John Coltrane Anthology*

At least the anthology put out by Rhino Records.


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> Gil Evans Out of the Cool. I love this music, so cooooooool and grooooooovy. Lots of o's
> View attachment 55558


Budd Johnson's solo on "La Nevada"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> Budd Johnson's solo on "La Nevada"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've never heard it. Now I've got to hear it. Checking into Spotify.


----------



## Dustin

Frank Sinatra: Come Dance With Me

By the way, on the topic of Sinatra, I've just went back and visited the Sinatra Family Forum for the first time in like 5 years and it's still intriguing to me that Nancy Sinatra regularly posts on there and interacts with the forum members. I've had a few online conversations with her over the years and it's always a cool feeling. I suggest at least checking it out if some of you are into Sinatra.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Badinerie

Wow Timewarp alert... forty years have gone missing!


----------



## Jos

Weston said:


> Wow! Autechre. Now that's usually tasty.^


Used to play Autechre a lot, especially Incunabula and Amber.
With their later albums I can't help thinking every now and then, "are they taking the ****...?"


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell*

Savoy


----------



## pmsummer

HEJIRA
*Joni Mitchell*

Asylum


----------



## SimonNZ

^Wonderful! Hejira is one of my absolute favorite albums.

playing now, just picked it up, here we go...










Bob Dylan - The Basement Tapes Complete, disc one (of six)


----------



## Vaneyes

"Jock Strap Blues" from...


----------



## SimonNZ

Sugarcubes - Stick Around For Joy

for my money this is still Bjork's finest forty minutes on record


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Morimur

*Captain Beefheart - (1967) Safe as Milk*


----------



## Pugg

​Miles Davis: Kind of Blue.
Do I need to say more? :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
*Orlando Concert
Perfect Houseplants*

Linn Records


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL & PAT METHENY
*Jim Hall
Pat Metheny*

Nonesuch


----------



## SimonNZ

David Bowie - Hunky Dory
T.Rex - The Slider


----------



## cwarchc

and this one


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
with Eberhard Weber

ECM


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


>


With a VERY young Ryland P. Cooder on guitar, IIRC.


----------



## JohnD

pmsummer said:


> With a VERY young Ryland P. Cooder on guitar, IIRC.


Ry played a big part in getting the songs on this album ready to be recorded. Besides playing guitar on the album, he also plays bass on "Abba Zaba." And a similarly young Taj Mahal plays washboard on one track.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Morimur

*The Velvet Underground - (2001) Bootleg Series Vol. 1 (The Quine Tapes) (3 CD)*


----------



## scratchgolf

I just received the new, and final Pink Floyd album in the mail. So far it's.......meh, no Waters, no dice.


----------



## pmsummer

TARPAN SEASONS
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Orchestra

Jazzland


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Morimur

*Camarón de la Isla - (1992) Una Leyenda Flamenca (2 CD)*


----------



## brotagonist

With my consuming interest in Classical Music, I have had little interest or time for the other albums from my collection, but in the past days, I have slipped in a couple (my non-repeating random series algorithm knows no prejudice  ).





















I heard Nick Cave's From Her to Eternity on Saturday, I think. I bought it for just one song, his spitefully genuine rendition of Leonard Cohen's Avalanche, but I like pretty much everything on the album.

Can's Future Days was a Sunday afternoon listen, as I was combing the house for donations to the Salvation Army. I enjoy getting things I no longer require out of the house. This time it was a window fan I used to use, but this summer, for the first time, I didn't use it and I think it didn't really make a whole lot of difference. Also, there was a picture frame, some kitchen gadgets and canning jars, and some clothes I am done with. I drove them over Monday afternoon. I like to get things away asap and not have stuff I no longer require sitting around.

I just finished off with Ellington Indigos, a calm and relaxed start to the morning, today, as the sun comes up. Already, I am thinking of my real listening to follow: Will it be Berg's Lulu? Mendelssohn's Concertos, again? The next disc in the Beethoven String Quartets box?


----------



## Morimur

*Egschiglen - (2007) Gereg*

_Very happy with this purchase._












> BBC Review
> A genuinely intriguing and overall rewarding release.
> Stewart Turner 2007
> 
> The idea of a swan-throat lute and a horse-head violin sounds like something guaranteed to get the RSPCA all of a tither, but these are but two of the traditional Mongolian instruments employed by Ulaanbaatar collective Egschliglen on their latest release.
> 
> Formed in 1991, the Egschliglen (translating loosely as 'Beautiful Melody') project aims to take the traditional rhythms and instrumentation of Mongolian folk music and adapt them for contemporary listening - adding innovation, experimentation and playfulness to the mix, rather than simply playing their way note-for-note through the ancient standards.
> 
> Central to this is the art of 'koommii', traditional Mongolian 'hroat-singing', which evolved as a way of imitating the sounds of nature, such as the mountains, the rivers and the wind. So far, so romantic. However, to Western ears, this deep, resonating overtone growl can be somewhat hard work, and rather than evoking the wide, open plains of Mongolia, instead conjures up images of Hanna Barbera's Captain Caveman creation in the throes of a heavy bout of food-poisoning, or something from a Reeves and Mortimer sketch.
> 
> The album often works best when the koomii is given a bit of respite. The epic, cinematic ''Nutgiin Zamd'' builds beautifully, ending up where Chinese and Russian folk-music meets a Sergio Leone Western soundtrack. On slower pieces such as ''Huurhun Haliun'', the slightly discordant soundscape even draws parallels with the violin-heavy sounds of the first Velvet Underground album. Final track ''Bau'rin'' even re-works a childlike Bavarian peasant-song in the Mongolian-style, and it works like a dream.
> 
> Gereg is a genuinely intriguing and overall rewarding release - just figure out your stance on Mongolian throat-singing in advance.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/reviews/r2w6


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan - The Basement Tapes Complete

Five of the six discs on full random

Griel Marcus went on record with his initial impressions of this, saying, unexpectedly, that he was disappointed, and that what had once been mysterious had been reduced to mere session spadework by revealing all the work chronologically.

Somewhere there is a Columbia exec sighing "there's just no pleasing you people".

I sympathize to a degree with Marcus - while there are surprises and gems all the way through there is a definite pattern of a steady rise in quality through discs one and two as they get comfortable with each other and the setting into the still amazing lightning in a bottle magic of discs three and four, then an eventual tiredness and routine setting in through discs five and six.

My feeling after the first couple of passes is, if you have the ability to play the box on full six disc shuffle, allowing each piece to stand out distinct from whatever sameyness each session may have had, and creating a greater sense of variety and unexpected juxtapositions.

The two-disc set that has had thirty-eight well chosen selections packed in is quite probably all most people will want or need, and what I'd recommend, unless they're a nutcase completeist like me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kate Davis, A Kate Davis Holiday*

An unusually interesting Christmas album from a talented young singer. I'd recommend first hearing her Live at Jimmy Mac's CD, where her singing is dynamite. But she's pretty darned good on this one anyway. And I appreciate her turning Thad Jones' A Child Is Born into a Christmas song.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kate Davis, Live at Jimmy Mac's.*

Taking my own advice and listening to this. Love it.


----------



## pmsummer

PUNCH 
*Punch Brothers*

Nonesuch


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Punch Brothers, Ahoy*

I've never heard of these guys before. Classical bluegrass? Wow. Thanks, Mr. Summer!


----------



## Thelovatsisattack

There's actually a new band from Canada thats starting to make waves. I think there releasing there debut album in January or something like that. I follow them because they say that they play symphonic rock/metal which i think is pretty cool. They did a really cool cover of Chopins Ocean Etude. The only reason why im posting this is because it's a cover of one of my favourite classical pieces. Take a look, you'll either love it or hate it, fortunately i love it!


----------



## pmsummer

BOOK OF SILK
*Tin Hat Trio*

Ropeadope


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Punch Brothers, Ahoy*
> 
> I've never heard of these guys before. Classical bluegrass? Wow. Thanks, Mr. Summer!
> 
> View attachment 56399


Go see them if you get the chance. They put on a helluva show!


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Charlie Haden
Keith Jarrett*

ECM


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Punch Brothers, Ahoy*
> 
> I've never heard of these guys before. Classical bluegrass? Wow. Thanks, Mr. Summer!
> 
> View attachment 56399


I have their last two CDs. I'm not crazy about Chris Thiele's vocals, but the music is good. For a fantastic live instrumental CD in this vein, try Mark O'connor's 30 Year Retrospective w/ Thiele, Bryan Sutton, and Byron House.


----------



## Albert7

Arcade Fire baby. All about Arcade Fire.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bjork - Homogenic (1997) and Vespertine (2001)


----------



## Badinerie

Im the mood for some serious Kitsch! So Im going to work my way through this series. It may take some time though!

Vol 1 1968.









Vol 2 1968


----------



## Badinerie

Next two.

Vol 3 1968









Vol 4 1969


----------



## Badinerie

Next up

Vol 5 1969









Vol 6 1969









Only another 96 to go


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A classic live album from a classic band...*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Im the mood for some serious Kitsch! So Im going to work my way through this series. It may take some time though!
> 
> Vol 1 1968.
> 
> View attachment 56530
> 
> 
> Vol 2 1968
> 
> View attachment 56531


I like the cute bangs and pout on the girl at the top.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## MagneticGhost

Listened to the following Kate albums today for the first time in a few years.

The Kick Inside
Lionheart
The Dreaming
Hounds of Love
The Sensual World
50 Words for Snow

Such talent. It was like falling in love all over again.


----------



## cwarchc

Continuing in Africa


----------



## Blancrocher

Fanta 4


----------



## Triplets

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 56570
> 
> 
> Listened to the following Kate albums today for the first time in a few years.
> 
> The Kick Inside
> Lionheart
> The Dreaming
> Hounds of Love
> The Sensual World
> 50 Words for Snow
> 
> Such talent. It was like falling in love all over again.


It was 6 years between her last two albums, so let's hope that she isn't so pokey going forward.


----------



## Schubussy

Lou Reed - Berlin


----------



## SarahNorthman

The sign- Ace of Base


----------



## Tristan

*SirensCeol* - Unlimited Pancakes






I've probably posted this before, but I'm listening to it and it's just so great. Has one of the best "drops" in dubstep


----------



## cwarchc

.......................


----------



## pmsummer

NEW JAZZ FRONTIERS FROM WASHINGTON
*The "JFK" Quintet*

Riverside


----------



## cwarchc

This doesn't feel African to me?


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## starthrower

Just got this great set. Music totally kicks ****!


----------



## cwarchc

A sadly forgotten singer


----------



## Schubussy

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 56626
> .......................


I love that album, really beautiful music.

John Zorn - Bar Kokhba


----------



## starthrower

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 56656
> 
> 
> This doesn't feel African to me?


Sounds pretty good, though. Have you heard Water From An Ancient Well? There's a lot of beautiful melodies on that one. Also, Cape Town Revisited is a great sounding live album.


----------



## Albert7

After some Scheonberg listening, right now I'm digging Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth's album "The Main Ingredient".


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Blancrocher

Ylvis - Jan Egeland


----------



## cwarchc

not sure if this should be in the "jazz hole" or here?
Great album


----------



## cwarchc

starthrower said:


> Sounds pretty good, though. Have you heard Water From An Ancient Well? There's a lot of beautiful melodies on that one. Also, Cape Town Revisited is a great sounding live album.


Yes I've listened to "Water from an ancient well" great music, however it just doesn't speak of Africa to me?


----------



## pmsummer

THE SEED-AT-ZERO
*Robin Williamson*; compositions, vocals, guitar, harp, mandolin

ECM


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Albert7

True classic. Digging House of Pain's first album here:









I really relish the Pete Rock remix of "Jump Around" more than the original version.


----------



## Badinerie

Some more Top of the Pops this Morning to chase away the monday morning blues.

Vol 8 1969









Best of 1969









Vol 9 1970








Having fun with these cheesy old Covers lp's


----------



## Albert7

Right listening to the uncensored iTunes version (not the Amazon version without the bonus track) of Amy Winehouse's Back to Black... very chilling especially the song "Love is a Losing Game" which is my favorite song of hers. My insides are shaky there.









P.S. Listening to the Hot Chip remix of Rehab and hate it... Mark Ronson was a genius!


----------



## Albert7

Right now easing myself into what is the best remix album ever in the hip hop world:

Pete Rock and CL Smooth's Rare Tracks which is the most expensive CD I ever paid for and ripped to Apple Lossless for endless enjoyment:


----------



## ptr

Having an Efterklang evening:


























Set on random! Room only lit by one small candle, the volume quite high, new pair of sub-woofers working down to 10Hz according to spec! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Did I say that music is all about bass!  Yes it is! Yes it is! Yes it is! Yes it is! Yes it is! (my new mantra! :clap






/ptr


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> True classic. Digging House of Pain's first album here:
> 
> View attachment 56805
> 
> 
> I really relish the Pete Rock remix of "Jump Around" more than the original version.


By the way listened to this in Apple Lossless.


----------



## pmsummer

EVERYBODY DIGS BILL EVANS
*Bill Evans*; piano
Sam Jones; bass
Philly Joe Jones; drums

Riverside


----------



## pmsummer

PIXIEDUST
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet

ACT


----------



## scratchgolf

One of my favorite albums of all time. Certainly their high water mark in a exciting career.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm almost off at work and I'm _CRANK-ING_ this.


----------



## pmsummer

TEXAS SHEIKS
*Geoff Muldaur *and the Texas Sheiks

Tradition & Moderne GmbH

CD jacket cover by Ed Ruscha


----------



## belfastboy

Don't know why....but I've been listening to this all week!!!


----------



## pmsummer

URUBU
*Antonio Carlos Jobim*
Claus Ogerman; arranger, conductor

Warner Bros.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

THE HARROW & THE HARVEST
*Gillian Welch & David Rawlings
*
Acony


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I remember seeing the B-52's on New Year's Eve with the Red Hot Chili Peppers and. . . well. . . it was just uninhibited-_awesome_.

_;DD_


----------



## scratchgolf

One of the most talented singer/songwriters out there. Absolutely love this song.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## cwarchc

Going to see these in a couple of weeks in Manchester


----------



## JohnD

_The Rosemary Clooney CBS Radio Recordings (1955-61)_

View attachment 57101


----------



## Albert7

I am trying to finish listening to Taylor Swift's album Red which isn't too bad so far.

I like her ballads rather than her catchy radio hits honestly.


----------



## mirepoix

Gerry Mulligan: Live at the Pleyel. Vol. 2 (1954)


----------



## Albert7

JohnD said:


> _The Rosemary Clooney CBS Radio Recordings (1955-61)_
> 
> View attachment 57101


Curses! I wish that the Mosiac jazz box sets had downloads and their CD's are too expensive for me to afford .


----------



## starthrower

albertfallickwang said:


> Curses! I wish that the Mosiac jazz box sets had downloads and their CD's are too expensive for me to afford .


Here's a good poor man's CD. I picked it up at B&N.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

GLORYLAND
Traditional and Anonymous
*Anonymous 4
Darol Anger
Mike Marshall*

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

Love Geoff Muldaur! I met him about 14 years ago. A great musician!


----------



## pmsummer

SIMPLE GIFTS
_Shaker Chants and Spirituals_
*Shakers of Sabbathday Lake
Schola Cantorum
The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen, director

Erato


----------



## SimonNZ

She and Him - Classics

Way better than I was expecting! I hadn't much cared for their previous albums, but Zooey seems to have figured out how to best use her limited vocal range and they've produced a lovely, languid album of 40s-60s era covers.


----------



## shangoyal

The Stooges - first album

The Dream Syndicate (80s alt-rock band) - The Days of Wine and Roses


----------



## Jeff W

A Charlie Brown Christmas - Vince Guaraldi Trio

Trying to get a little into the Christmas spirit after all the festivities from yesterday. Very tough when you work in retail and have Christmas shoved down your throat beginning right after Halloween...


----------



## jim prideaux

it's all well and good all this classical stuff but time to re engage with my younger self-back to a time when music was as much about mythology as anything else-The Band, the 4cd re-release of the Last Waltz-'It makes no difference'-Rick Danko as a vocalist-remarkable!!!


and I have just experienced a timely reminder of the healing powers of Robbie Robertson's guitar playing!

just reached the end of the first disc-had forgotten how great Stage Fright is-oh man!


----------



## SimonNZ

^The version of "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" from that betters the original, imo.

Pretty great version of "Evangeline", too.

And Joni doing "Coyote"...and Muddy doing "Mannish Boy"...

hmmm..I think I'll join you and put that on shortly


----------



## Albert7

Encoded the original version of Notorious B.I.G. into my playlist rather the remastered version which isn't remastered.















The remastered version by Puff Daddy is only useful for the two extra bonus tracks and the DVD video version. However, Puff Daddy censors Notorious BIG's lyrics about his blowing up the World Trade Center and removes samples from the songs such as Parliament from the track "Machine Gun Funk". That is just wrong from a rap scholar's viewpoint rewriting history like that. I am glad to have the original purist version of this album (which is now all out of print).

Link for proof: http://www.thecoli.com/threads/ready-to-die-new-remaster-samples-removed-from-a-couple-of-songs.77637/


----------



## jim prideaux

SimonNZ said:


> ^The version of "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" from that betters the original, imo.
> 
> Pretty great version of "Evangeline", too.
> 
> And Joni doing "Coyote"...and Muddy doing "Mannish Boy"...
> 
> hmmm..I think I'll join you and put that on shortly


intriguing to reflect on the realisation that one's enthusiasms cn be communicated to the like minded in the antipodes-Cheers!

it is also the case that it is a long time since 'rock music' (what ever that term means!) has left such a big smile on my face!

oh and while I remember-my son was recently in your fair city, touring with a band (he is the keyboard player, one of our greatest 'days out' together was a trip to the house of Sibelius) and he spoke very highly of the place and the people-so there you go!


----------



## ptr

*The Ghost Of A Saber Tooth Tiger* - Midnight Sun (2014)









Mmmmmmm...

No daddy issues here!

/ptr


----------



## schigolch




----------



## GreenMamba

Lucinda Williams' World Without Tears. Not on par with Car Wheels on a Gravel Road, but still good.


----------



## pmsummer

*Crossover. More this than that.*










UNCOMMON RITUAL
*Edgar Meyer*, double bass
*Béla Fleck*, banjo
*Mike Marshall*, mandolin

Sony


----------



## SimonNZ

The Pixies - Doolittle (3cd edition)

Disc two: The Peel Sessions


----------



## Albert7

Yes another spin of this wonderful classic by the sultry singer Lana Del Rey:


----------



## Manxfeeder

So I'm standing in the grocery line and see all the teen magazines are touting 5 Seconds of Summer. Holding my nose and listening.

Okay, now I'm culturally relevant.


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Gabriel - Passion


----------



## pmsummer

DEPTH OF MERCY
*Red Mountain Church Hymn Project*

Red Mountain Church


----------



## pmsummer

MOUTH MUSIC
*Mouth Music*

Ryko


----------



## SimonNZ

Cat Stevens - Mona Bone Jakon (1970)
Rolling Stones - Flowers (1967)


----------



## starthrower

^^^
That's my favorite Cat Stevens album.


----------



## SimonNZ

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> That's my favorite Cat Stevens album.


Mine also. Strange how seemingly little known it is, as its a much stronger collection than the two super-famous albums that followed it


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Cat Stevens - Mona Bone Jakon (1970)
> Rolling Stones - Flowers (1967)


I am a huge Cat Stevens fan in fact.


----------



## starthrower

SimonNZ said:


> Mine also. Strange how seemingly little known it is, as its a much stronger collection than the two super-famous albums that followed it


I remember hearing Wild World on the radio in the early 70s, but it wasn't until the early 80s that an old friend played Mona Bone Jakon for me.


----------



## Albert7

This delightful album by the British retro pop gal group The Pipettes... you must hear it on Spotify (I have the US version with 2 extra tracks here)!


----------



## pmsummer

NEW FOLK SONGS
*Perfect Houseplants*

Linn Records


----------



## starthrower

I used to listen to these cats a lot back in the early 80s.


----------



## Badinerie

Housework goes by quicker with a bit of 70's kitsch!

Vol 10 1970









Vol 11 1970









Vol 12 1970








]


----------



## pmsummer

BILL FRISELL, RON CARTER, PAUL MOTIAN
*Bill Frisell*, electric guitar
*Ron Carter*, double bass
*Paul Motian*, drums

Nonesuch


----------



## starthrower

Original David Grisman Quintet


----------



## SimonNZ

Isobel Campbell and Mark Lanegan - Ballad Of The Broken Seas


----------



## Albert7

Some awesome Carole King greatest hits... a carry-over from my biological dad's listening (he had Tapestry on vinyl):


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Isobel Campbell and Mark Lanegan - Ballad Of The Broken Seas


Is this a pop album?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vanilla Fudge - Psychedelic Sundae (best of 67-70). Perfect for those Austin Powers idiot-dancing moments.

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608008150767501347&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


----------



## Albert7

De La Soul's Bulhoone Mind State an integral classic... Sorry can't post album cover from my iPhone.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet* with Eberhard Weber

ECM


----------



## SimonNZ

albertfallickwang said:


> Is this a pop album?


I assume it would be found under pop/Rock in the record stores, though its got a number of Folk and Country elements and references, along with Blues-via-Zeppelin touches from Lanegan.

I find the opening track "Deus Ibi Est" particularly infectious, and it highlights the "shouldn't work but does" complimenting of Campbell's delicate whisper of a voice with Lanegans whiskey-ruined croak.


----------



## Albert7

Started to listen to the new Wu-Tang Clan album A Better Tomorrow and it was painfully bad so far. RZA samples were off the track. Nothing as good as the good old days. Will buy on iTunes but one Spotify sample was good enough to convince me otherwise.


----------



## starthrower

Frank Zappa left us 21 years ago. Dec 4, 1993


----------



## Albert7

Here you go... a nice cover at least


----------



## Badinerie

Tat time!

Vol 13 1970









Best of 1970









Vol 14 1970


----------



## GreenMamba

albertfallickwang said:


> Started to listen to the new Wu-Tang Clan album A Better Tomorrow and it was painfully bad so far. RZA samples were off the track. Nothing as good as the good old days. Will buy on iTunes but one Spotify sample was good enough to convince me otherwise.


I've listened to part of it as well. I don't know if I'd go as far as painfully bad, but they sound like they're getting too old for this.


----------



## Kivimees

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gypsy Woman and Other Hits from The Impressions.*

The cover is too ugly to post.

It just occurred to me that Curtis Mayfield was their lead singer. The things you learn.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ewan McColl and Peggy Seeger - The Long Harvest, records 9 and 10

which some brilliant person has put up on YT:











...which is for me the first time I've been able to hear any of these much praised but long-unavailable albums. As far as I can tell Argo brought out just one batch of lp then it was deleted and has never been on cd, and the original vinyl now commands absurd prices online. Seriously Argo (or Universal, or whoever it is now), this needs to be rectified at the first opportunity!

The idea of the series was recordings of the folk songs collected/catalogued by Francis James Child and commonly known as the "Child Ballads", but for these albums to follow each Child Ballad with three or four regional or historical variants of the same song. Ten albums were released in total:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*

BAG Production


----------



## pmsummer

PRIVATE BRUBECK REMEMBERS
*Dave Brubeck*, solo piano

Telarc


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE 
*John Zorn*

Tzadik


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SimonNZ

Burning Spear - Marcus Garvey / Garvey's Ghost










Neko Case - Fox Confessor Brings The Flood


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Jimmy Guiffre/ Lee Konitz*

Lee Konitz told a story where Charlie Parker approached him and thanked him for not sounding like him. Interesting compliment.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Jimmy Guiffre - Free Fall*

Holy smokes! This is an amazing exploration of free jazz before that genre took off. Instead of off-putting honks and wails, this sounds classical; sure, there are quarter tones and exploding notes, but you'd think he was reading from a score. And the accompaniment is not pounding chords but free counterpoint. It's as if Anton Webern had formed a jazz ensemble.


----------



## Buddha

Sounds interesting, mf. Although I enjoy Anthony Braxton and Pharoah Sanders, my overall tolerance for the school of honks, hoots, bleats, and blaats is limited. I'll have to give Jimmy Guiffre - Free Fall a try. Thanks for the reco.

P.S. From your handle, I assume you have manx cats? Never tried one of that breed. Our current pride is composed of a pair of Mau sister/littler mates, typical in all respects of the breed. Highly entertaining and highly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Buddha said:


> P.S. From your handle, I assume you have manx cats? Never tried one of that breed. Our current pride is composed of a pair of Mau sister/littler mates, typical in all respects of the breed. Highly entertaining and highly recommended.


Yeah, I had a manx. He was amazing; smart, loving, devoted, and trainable. He went on to his reward last year. 
Now we have our daughter and her family living with us as they build their house, so we have their cat. She's semi-feral and unpredictable. Quite a contrast.

And I also enjoy Braxton and Pharaoh Sanders. I love Sanders' sound, and Braxton is always surprising.


----------



## The nose

Shining's _Blackjazz_







Black metal and Jazz what a weird combination. I love it.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the girl's dance at 01:48-- totally stuff I do with my friends shopping.


----------



## pmsummer

NATT I BETLEHEM
*Solveig Slettahjell*, vocal
Tord Gustavsen, piano
Sjur Miljeteig, trumpet

KKV


----------



## starthrower




----------



## GreenMamba

Listening to the Futuristic Sounds of Sun Ra.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
*Gary Burton Quintet*

ECM


----------



## pmsummer

DU TEMPS & DE L'INSTANT
_Moments in Time_
*Jordi Savall*, viele and violes de gambe
*Montserrat Figueras*, vocals
*Arianna Savall*, vocals, harps
*Ferran Savall*, vocals and lute
Pedro Estevan, percussion

Alia Vox


----------



## jurianbai

this is why I love cello. simple.


----------



## Morimur

*Motorpsycho and Ståle Storløkken - The Death Defying Unicorn*

_For those who love complex rock/jazz/prog/avant/fusion music..._


----------



## JACE

Morimur said:


> _For those who love complex rock/jazz/prog/avant/fusion music..._


Morimur, THANK YOU for sharing this. It's freakin' GREAT!


----------



## SimonNZ

David Ruffin - Feelin Alright (1969) and My Whole World Ended (1969)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Almost off of work.

Time to _rave. _ _;D_


----------



## pmsummer

TUBULAR BELLS
*Michael Oldfield*

Elektra


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 57210
> 
> 
> A Charlie Brown Christmas - Vince Guaraldi Trio
> 
> Trying to get a little into the Christmas spirit after all the festivities from yesterday. Very tough when you work in retail and have Christmas shoved down your throat beginning right after Halloween...


I have to get this!!


----------



## SimonNZ

a couple of popular standbys here at work:

JJ Cale - Gold
Cat Power - The Greatest

that's a particularly well chosen 2 cds worth of JJ Cale, btw, if anyone is looking for such a thing


----------



## pmsummer

PURE BOSSA NOVA
_A View on the Music of_
Antonio Carlos Jobim
*Jobim* and a few other artists

Verve


----------



## SarahNorthman

Alone by Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ESSENTIAL JOHN FAHEY
*John Fahey*

Vanguard


----------



## SimonNZ

Aretha Franklin - Unforgettable: A Tribute To Dinah washington (1964)
Daddy G - "DJ Kicks" series


----------



## elgar's ghost

RIP Ian McLagan. Only Kenney Jones left now.


----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*

Great Speckled Dog


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

When the music's over by The Doors. The first solo by Krieger, after the first "Music is your only friend" -section, is just great!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> When the music's over by The Doors. The first solo by Krieger, after the first "Music is your only friend" -section, is just great!


I assume you mean the studio version off 'Strange Days'? Great stuff, but I prefer the more visceral version from Absolutely Live - especially when Morrison is baiting the unruly crowd during the quiet section: '...now, is that any way to behave at a rock 'n' roll concert?'


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

elgars ghost said:


> I assume you mean the studio version off 'Strange Days'? Great stuff, but I prefer the more visceral version from Absolutely Live - especially when Morrison is baiting the unruly crowd during the quiet section: '...now, is that any way to behave at a rock 'n' roll concert?'


Yeah, the studio version with the two guitar tracks. I have never liked any of the live versions. I probably focus too much on the guitar solo. I don't think Krieger ever got it in any live version as well as he got it on the studio recording. But that has also, obviously, something to do with the "infinite feedback" cirquit their producer made for the solo.


----------



## SimonNZ

pmsummer said:


> THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
> *Over The Rhine*
> 
> Great Speckled Dog


^Oooh, I love Over The Rhine!

I think I'll put my favorite one on next:










Over The Rhine - The Trumpet Child (2007)

Sadly I dont own any of their Christmas discs, which for some reason don't seem to get distributed out this way


----------



## pmsummer

SimonNZ said:


> ^Oooh, I love Over The Rhine!
> 
> I think I'll put my favorite one on next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over The Rhine - The Trumpet Child (2007)
> 
> Sadly I dont own any of their Christmas discs, which for some reason don't seem to get distributed out this way


The Trumpet Child (the song) is certainly one of favorite Christmas plays. Darkest Night of the Year is highly recommended, if only for the bowed-bass version of The First Noel.


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> The Trumpet Child (the song) is certainly one of favorite Christmas plays. Darkest Night of the Year is highly recommended, if only for the bowed-bass version of The First Noel.


http://overtherhine.com/albums/the-darkest-night-of-the-year/


----------



## StephenTC

These days,when it comes to non-classical, I am just waiting for a new album from Jon Cleary -(esp with the Absolute Monster Gentlemen combo): modern music has passed me by...poor poor little old me... 
here is a taste


----------



## MagneticGhost

Genesis - Trespass

Great album


----------



## Wood

Hendrix, then Taj Mahal's self-titled début album, with Ry Cooder on rhythm guitar.










x


----------



## pmsummer

*Non-classical classical playing right now and currently being listened to.*










THE RITE OF SPRING
Gabriel Fauré, Igor Stravinsky, Claude Debussy, Johann Sebastian Bach
*Hubert Laws*
Don Sebesky; arranger, conductor

CTI


----------



## Albert7

Time to enjoy some Jewel... her album Spirit is good.


----------



## cwarchc

Christmas pressie from my, beautiful, wife. Pre listened on Spotify


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS WITH CHANTICLEER
*Chanticleer*
Dawn Upshaw, soprano
Joseph Jennings, music director

Teldec


----------



## brotagonist

I've been listening to quite a number of non-classical recordings today  .









Marlene Dietrich Die Frühen Aufnahmen

These early recordings are crackly, but listenable nonetheless, taken from 78s.









Roxy Music

The first album. I still love this band's early recordings. Play loud!









Del McCoury A Deeper Shade of Blue

Del is the greatest bluegrass legend ever! I love his stuff. This is one of his finest, the other being Cold Hard Facts.









Cab Calloway Best of the Big Bands

This remastered album barely shows its age: the scratches are mostly gone. I love ole Cab. Hi De Ho :lol:









Johnny Cash Sings Ballads of the True West

I used to think that his preambles bothered me, but I found this to be very listenable this time round.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still at it  I never liked this album very much _back then_, despite it's considerable popularity among those in the know, but I never was much of an Iggy Pop fan:









Iggy Pop Lust for Life

This is the first of two albums that were issued as Iggy Pop albums, but were really Iggy Pop and David Bowie collaborations. Nearly 40 years later, I really like this  David Bowie's unmistakable influence is primarily audible in the musical style. The title song, Lust for Life, has rightfully become a rock classic. Bowie sings the original version of his hit, Tonight, which he later rerecorded for one of his own albums. This version is no dud. Unfortunately, there are what I would call duds, two of them, immediately following, but the album recovers fully for the final two tracks. B+


----------



## candi

Doing some tests on the tube amp in our Grundig 390. Listening to Basstoy's Runnin'


----------



## candi

Doing some tests on the tube amp in our Grundig 390. Listening to Basstoy's Runnin'.... oooo... Mack the Knife is on! yes!


----------



## Cheyenne

It must have been fun to design rock covers in the 80s. I'm "studying" French by singing along with lyrics -- and you know, my pronunciation is actually improving!


----------



## Morimur

*Krallice - Diotima*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Fugs, Dover Beach.*

Somehow I missed out on this group back in the day. But I'm a fan of Matthew Arnold's poem, so I'm listening. 
This song is not to be confused with the Bangles' Dover Beach, which doesn't refer to the poem but strangely does quote from T.S. Eliot's Prufrock.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Pink Floyd, Shine On You Crazy Diamond*

Maybe I'm stepping on a sacred cow, but speaking as a sax player, the sax solo on Shine One is awful; Candy Dulfer does a much better job. Just my two cents.


----------



## Morimur

*MACHINE HEAD - Bloodstone & Diamonds (OFFICIAL ALBUM STREAM)*

Excellently reviewed disc by Machine Head: http://www.metacritic.com/music/bloodstone-diamonds/machine-head


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pink Floyd - _Us and Them_


----------



## Cheyenne

I continue "studying" French.


----------



## pmsummer

*My favorite non-Syd Pink Floyd abum... still.*










UMMAGUMMA
*Pink Floyd*

Harvest - EMI


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance




----------



## Badinerie

Meanwhile back at the farm.....just finished listening to this lot.

1971 Was a great year for me. I was finally old enough to get into the under 16's disco in the village town hall. Also I was picked for the Village's youth footie team too. The latter being still contentious some forty odd years later!

Vol 14 1971









Vol 15 1971









Vol 16 1971


----------



## Morimur

*Khun Narin - Khun Narin's Electric Phin Band (Official Audio)*

*WIRED Article: * http://www.wired.com/2014/08/khun-narin-electric-phin-band/

*Full Album: *


----------



## SimonNZ

Skilmarilion said:


> Pink Floyd - _Us and Them_


I caught a bit of Zabriskie Point on tv the other night, and looking into the music used I read that a rejected track (which Antonioni found "too sad") was something called "The Violent Sequence", an early instrumental version of what was to become "Us and Them"






but playing now:










Le Rail Band feat. Mory Kante


----------



## Conor71

Its been a while since I posted on this forum - hello everyone and nice to see you again 
I've been listening to a lot of non-classical music this year - this is what im currently playing:










The deluxe version of Tim Buckley's debut album - very good. Playing it for the second time today


----------



## Badinerie

Latest batch of TOTP lp's to play.

Vol 18 1971









Vol 19 1971









Vol 20 1971


----------



## elgar's ghost

Conor71 said:


> Its been a while since I posted on this forum - hello everyone and nice to see you again


Good to see one of the 'oldies' back.

Talking of oldies, this is what I'm playing right now...


----------



## SimonNZ

Conor71 said:


> Its been a while since I posted on this forum - hello everyone and nice to see you again
> I've been listening to a lot of non-classical music this year - this is what im currently playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deluxe version of Tim Buckley's debut album - very good. Playing it for the second time today


Connor! Long time no see!

There was some concern for your wellbeing on the Current listening thread some time ago.


----------



## starthrower

A couple I found at the Salvation Army store.


----------



## Conor71

elgars ghost said:


> Good to see one of the 'oldies' back.
> 
> Talking of oldies, this is what I'm playing right now...


Thank you very much elgars :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

SimonNZ said:


> Connor! Long time no see!
> 
> There was some concern for your wellbeing on the Current listening thread some time ago.


Hey Simon :tiphat:
Im sorry for worrying you guys - I am fine and well 
Its been a long time since I listened to any Classical Music - I haven't really listened to any since April so that's why I haven't been around.
I really like this forum - Im not sure when ill get back to the Classical Music but I will post in this thread from time to time and I am still interested in what you all are listening to and will check out current listening every week


----------



## SimonNZ

Cocteau Twins - Four-Calendar Cafe










Cocteau Twins - Snow

an ep of "Frosty The Snowman" and "Winter Wonderland" given the Cocteau treatment


----------



## Conor71

Todays albums:


----------



## Vaneyes

Dedicated to *Conor71's* comeback.


----------



## starthrower

HAPPY 74th BIRTHDAY, Frank Zappa!!!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

​
*Harry Connick Jr.*
Christmas album


----------



## PeteW

Conor71 said:


> Its been a while since I posted on this forum - hello everyone and nice to see you again
> I've been listening to a lot of non-classical music this year - this is what im currently playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deluxe version of Tim Buckley's debut album - very good. Playing it for the second time today


Thankyou. And I enjoy Happy Time from Blue Afternoon


----------



## Conor71

Vaneyes said:


> Dedicated to *Conor71's* comeback.


Haha, thanks Vaneyes! :lol:


----------



## Conor71

PeteW said:


> Thankyou. And I enjoy Happy Time from Blue Afternoon


Excellent PeteW!  - Happy Time is a great song. The version I own is on the Dream Letter live set but I recently ordered a 5 CD set with the Blue Afternoon album on it so I will get to hear the version you are listening to soon.
I find the Starsailor album a bit heavy going  - have you heard this one and what do you think of it?


----------



## Conor71

Tonight listening - A shuffle mix of all the U2 albums. Currently playing:


----------



## SimonNZ

Joe Cocker - Fire It Up: Live In Cologne


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. He died. He was sooooo beautiful....to me...


----------



## Vaneyes

Rock on, Joe.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tonight Alive, "Don't Wish".
It's not what I usually listen to, but a friend has asked me to arrange it for voice and piano.
It's really quite nice.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Pretty fantastic album.


----------



## MagneticGhost

My 2nd Favourite album from the 90's.


----------



## Badinerie

Christmas time 1971 style!


----------



## SimonNZ

MagneticGhost said:


> My 2nd Favourite album from the 90's.


Go on then: what's the first?


----------



## pmsummer

*More 'Celtical' than 'Classical', so this should have been posted here earlier.*










ANCIENT NOËLS
*Maggie Sansone and Ensemble Galilei*

Maggie's Music


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS WITH SONOS HANDBELL ENSEMBLE
*Sonos Handbell Ensemble*
James Meredith, director

Well-Tempered Productions


----------



## Blancrocher

Brandt Brauer Frick - Bop


----------



## starthrower

A scientist's Christmas Carol. Buckminster Fuller would be proud!

[YT]v=c0jRk4QjS2U&feature=youtu.be[/YT]


----------



## hpowders

Music for Christmas
Polyphony
City of London Sinfonia
Stephen Layton

Wonderful choral arrangements of familiar and obscure holiday carols.


----------



## Morimur

*A Christmas Classic . . . OOOOWWWW!!!!*


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY:
John Fahey's Guitar Soli Christmas Album
*John Fahey*

Takoma


----------



## pmsummer

*Absolutely, positively, the most important (to me) Christmas recording I possess.*










WASSAIL! WASSAIL!
_Early American Christmas Music_
*Christmas Revels*
with Jean Ritchie & Robert J. Lurtsema
John Langstaff, director

Revel Records


----------



## pmsummer

HOT JAZZ FOR A COOL YULE
Live from the Riverwalk Landing
*The Jim Cullum Jazz Band*

Pacific Vista


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
Anonymous, Christmas Traditional, American Traditional, John Jacob Niles, John Francis Wade, George Frederick Handel, American Anonymous, Benjamin Franklin White, William Billings, Patsy Williamson, Carl Thiel, Daniel Read
*Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen, director

Erato


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
*Bruce Cockburn*

Columbia


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I'm a big Cockburn fan. I want to read his new memoir, Rumours Of Glory.


----------



## Badinerie

Groovin after midnight, yeah!


----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
*Maddy Prior* with
The Carnival Band

MHS via Saydisc


----------



## Carstenb

Amazing Grace in Minor


----------



## Haydn man

This girl can sing


----------



## Skilmarilion

Katy B.


----------



## pmsummer

NOËLS CELTIQUES
_Celtic Christmas Music from Brittany_
*Ensemble Choral du Bout du Monde*

Green Linnet


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I'm a big Cockburn fan. I want to read his new memoir, Rumours Of Glory.


A friend of mine, a long admirer of Cockburn, recently reviewed the book. For him, it was not a positive experience.


----------



## Cheyenne

The longest surviving all-female hard rock band, with three of the original members still in after nearly 40 years (their original guitarist died in 2007). They're great!


----------



## samurai

Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Years*. This music never grows old.


----------



## pmsummer

A 'Christmas Mix' from an Indie folk label I enjoy.

01 - The Tallis Scholars - Miserere
02 - John Cale - Child's Christmas in Wales
03 - Mice Parade - Dasher, Prancer, Donner and Blitzen
04 - Lal Waterson - Christmas is Now Drawing Near at Hand
05 - Big Star - Jesus Christ
06 - Fennesz - Perfume For Winter
07 - Derek & Dorothy Elliott - Wassail Song
08 - Dennis Wilson - Holy Evening
09 - Max Richter - Winter 3
10 - Ruth - 87 Sundays
11 - Fotheringay - Winter Winds
12 - Gorky's Zygotic Mynci - Christmas Eve
13 - Valerie Masters - Christmas Calling
14 - Procol Harum - A Christmas Camel
15 - David Tyack's Dakota Oak - Hannover Under Snow
16 - Collie Ryan - Owl of Winter Fortnite
17 - Patti Reid - The Snows
18 - Galaxie 500 - Snowstorm
19 - Midlake - Winter Dies


__
https://soundcloud.com/agarlandofsong%2Fthe-owl-service-jukebox-songs-for-the-winter-season-vol1


----------



## pmsummer

BETHLEHEM AFTER DARK
*Butch Thompson*, piano
*Laura Sewell*, cello

Daring Records


----------



## pmsummer

*It's hard to play this without thinking, "What could have been?"*










A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Vince Guaraldi Trio*

Fantasy


----------



## JACE

samurai said:


> Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Years*. This music never grows old.


In my book, Jarrett's "American Quartet" is one of the best jazz groups ever.


----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Johnson - King Of The Delta Blues Singers, vols 1 and 2


----------



## pmsummer

MY HOLIDAY
*Mindy Smith*

Vanguard


----------



## Badinerie

Pulled this out off a skip yesterday. Great fun! More German oompah than anything else.


----------



## PeteW

This has become one of my favourite songs: Leo Ferré - à Saint Germain des Pres.














I love it even without knowing the full meaning of the lyrics, but if anyone could send me translation....? Would be v much appreciated, thankyou.

J'habite à Saint-Germain-des-Prés
Et chaque soir, j'ai rendez-vous avec Verlaine
Ce vieux pierrot n'a pas changé
Et pour courir le guilledou près de la Seine
Souvent l'on est flanqué d'Apollinaire
Qui s'en vient musarder chez nos misères
C'est bête, on voulait's'amuser
Mais c'est raté, on était trop fauchés

Regardez-les tous ces voyous
Tous ces poètes de deux sous et leur teint blême
Regardez-les tous ces fauchés
Qui font semblant de ne jamais finir la semaine
Ils sont riches à crever, d'ailleurs ils crèvent
Tous ces rimeurs fauchés font bien des rêves quand même
Ils parlent le latin et n'ont plus faim, à Saint-Germain-des-Prés

Si vous passez rue de l'Abbaye
Rue Saint-Benoît, rue Visconti, près de la Seine
Regardez le monsieur qui sourit
C'est Jean Racine ou Valéry, peut-être Verlaine
Alors vous comprendrez, gens de passage
Pourquoi ces grands fauchés font du tapage
C'est bête, il fallait y penser
Saluons-les à Saint-Germain-des-Prés.


----------



## drvLock

I came to work today listening to the Silent Hill 2 OST. Some very frightening music there.


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 5 continued...*










CHRISTMAS CAROLS FOR SOLO GUITAR
*Charlie Byrd*

Koch


----------



## pmsummer

VERVE PRESENTS:
_The Very Best of Christmas Jazz_
*Various Verve Artists*

Verve


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS FOR THE WINTER SEASON
_Volumes 1 & 2_
Various Artists Compilation
*The Owl Service Jukebox*

Stone Tape Recordings


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Willie Bobo - Spanish Grease / Uno Dos Tres 1-2-3*


----------



## aajj

I love jazz and I always return to Albert Ayler's live Greenwich Village recordings. Originally on vinyl and later on CD in an epic two disc set containing the complete recordings.


----------



## Guest

Sorry - I'm sure this has been posted before, but I don't follow this thread often...but I've just been enjoying this video (and, in fact, the whole album) and must share...

George Ezra and Sir Ian McKellen at the bus stop!


----------



## Badinerie

Chrimbo Pressies!


----------



## PeteW

MacLeod said:


> Sorry - I'm sure this has been posted before, but I don't follow this thread often...but I've just been enjoying this video (and, in fact, the whole album) and must share...
> 
> George Ezra and Sir Ian McKellen at the bus stop!


Nice, thankyou.


----------



## Jobis

Great pop album.


----------



## Morimur

Jobis said:


> View attachment 59908
> 
> 
> Great pop album.


That poor woman lost her bra! Somebody do something!


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 6*










AN AMERICANA CHRISTMAS
*Vassar Clements*
Norman & Nancy Blake
Roy Huskey, Jr.
...and friends

Koch


----------



## SarahNorthman

Truth or Dare by: Marianas Trench


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 7*










DECEMBER
_Piano Solos_
*George Winston*

Windham Hill


----------



## omega

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15


----------



## pmsummer

TRADITIONAL & MODERN CAROLS
*The Pro Arte Singers*
Paul Hillier, director
Indiana University Children's Chamber Choir

Harmonia Mundi USA


----------



## Vaneyes

#1 on this date in 1966. Three Monkees live, ranging in age from 69 to 72. Davy Jones died of a heart attack at age 66 in 2012.:angel:

I'm a believer!


----------



## pmsummer

HI-FIDELITY HOLIDAY
_A Holiday Compilation in Stereo_
*Esquivel, Keb' Mo', Cocteau Twins, Dean Martin, Combustible Edison, Leonard Cohen, XTC, El Vez, James Brown, The Alarm, The Temptations, Peggy Lee, Robbie Robertson, The Blue Hawaiians, Bobby Darin*

Starbucks/EMI


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jobis said:


> View attachment 59908
> 
> 
> Great pop album.


Uh, she needs to cover herself with a violin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

omega said:


> View attachment 59945
> 
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15


I was fooled for a minute; I thought it was Lana Del Rey singing in French.


----------



## pmsummer

A GREAT BIG CHRISTMAS
_The Christmas Album_
*Tuba Meisters*

tubameisters.com


----------



## Albert7

Right now enjoying the new Wu-Tang Clan album via Youtube (waiting to get it on iTunes)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Queen
Forever (Deluxe 2CD Edition)​








Queen were my first musical love and still my favourite Rock group of all. The previously unreleased tracks are fantastic and worth waiting for (to me anyhow) and a this compilation is a wonderful platform for lesser heard gems to shine.

The one-two of "You Take My Breath Away" and "Spread Your Wings" may be one of my favourite pairings in a very long time. Two of my favourite Queen songs, it has been so long since I heard "You Take My Breath Away". The same can be said of "Lily of the Valley", "Don't Try So Hard" and "Nevermore"

A great album to begin the new year.


----------



## Badinerie

Getting dowwwwwn muthas!


----------



## Haydn man

I have long loved her singing and this is a new disc given by a friend


----------



## SimonNZ

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to get my 14 yo daughter to appreciate the importance of the Ramones in the history of late twentieth century popular music. But oh no she wont pogo!


----------



## aajj

^^ Not even "I Wanna Be Your Boyfriend?" Rocket to Russia might be a little easier for her to digest. It's a bit more accessible than their first album.

Stop Making Sense is not only a great album but one of the best rock movies I've seen.


----------



## GreenMamba

Cathy Berberian's take on The Beatles.


----------



## elgar's ghost

'Stop Making Sense is not only a great album but one of the best rock movies I've seen.'

I concur heartily - the group seemed to be completely on top of their game round about then. Speaking in Tongues was the last studio album of theirs I totally liked from beginning to end.


----------



## SimonNZ

Joni Mitchell - Ladies Of The Canyon (1970) and For The Roses (1972)


----------



## samurai

Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band--*Against the Wind.* Excellent music, covering all types of moods, of which Ive been undergoing many, since my wife passed away in November.


----------



## SimonNZ

Oh samurai, I had no idea...

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## samurai

GreenMamba said:


> Cathy Berberian's take on The Beatles.


Didn't Steely Dan reference her in one of their songs? Great find, btw! :cheers:


----------



## samurai

SimonNZ said:


> Joni Mitchell - Ladies Of The Canyon (1970) and For The Roses (1972)


Two of Joni's truly timeless albums, along with *Blue and The Hissing Of Summer Lawns*. :cheers:


----------



## SimonNZ

samurai said:


> Two of Joni's truly timeless albums, along with *Blue and The Hissing Of Summer Lawns*. :cheers:


I agree...in fact I'd say all of Joni's 70s albums are essential - what an incredible sustained streak of invention, with no resting on the laurels:

Ladies Of The Canyon - 1970
Blue - 1971
For The Roses - 1972
Miles Of Aisles (live) - 1973
Court And Spark - 1974
The Hissing Of Summer Lawns - 1975
Hejira - 1976
Don Juan's Reckless Daughter - 1977
Mingus - 1979

Staggering...

(Hejira, in fact, is damn near my absolute favorite pop/rock album by anyone)


----------



## brotagonist

CV Mix-Up (first album)

During the football game (Cowboys vs. Lions)


----------



## starthrower

Frank in Philly


----------



## brotagonist

I was quite preoccupied with my finances this week  so I didn't get around to much exercising. My random algorithm picked this a few days ago, but I wasn't feeling it then. Doing biceps presently. This is up right after Cannonball Adderley:









Kraftwerk Trans Europa Express

I'm glad I got the original German version last summer. I'd never heard it: it gives the music some novelty without losing the nostalgic familiarity.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## omega

One of my favourites...

*Gil Evans - New Bottle Old Wine*


----------



## cwarchc

Something a little different


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Très soigné, c'est si bon._


----------



## aajj

SimonNZ said:


> I agree...in fact I'd say all of Joni's 70s albums are essential - what an incredible sustained streak of invention, with no resting on the laurels:
> 
> Ladies Of The Canyon - 1970
> Blue - 1971
> For The Roses - 1972
> Miles Of Aisles (live) - 1973
> Court And Spark - 1974
> The Hissing Of Summer Lawns - 1975
> Hejira - 1976
> Don Juan's Reckless Daughter - 1977
> Mingus - 1979
> 
> Staggering...
> 
> (Hejira, in fact, is damn near my absolute favorite pop/rock album by anyone)


Heck of a run she had. My favorites are Blue and For the Roses.

The '70s was a strong decade for Canada, between Joni Mitchell, Neil Young, Leonard Cohen and The Band (4/5 Canadian).


----------



## DeepR

Klaus Schulze - Floating (1976)

Love it forever and ever. Simplistic, yet with incredible drive. In the 1970s Schulze was a very inspired artist, now he is but a shadow of his former self, with his endless tiresome synth noodling. But this piece still has heart and actually makes time go by fast.


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> Heck of a run she had. My favorites are Blue and For the Roses.
> 
> The '70s was a strong decade for Canada, between Joni Mitchell, Neil Young, Leonard Cohen and The Band (4/5 Canadian).


I'm going to include Bachman Turner Overdrive and Rush in that list!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm just a little hyper at work right now. . . . just a_ little._ _;D ;D ;D _

"Strike a pose! . . . . Strike a pose!" Absolutely, 'G'-'D' right!--- right on your _desk._


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Albert7

Not a bad album; just a fun one:









yeah no hating no hating .


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

James Brown - Black Caesar


----------



## Badinerie

This brilliant lp from the 70's










Earlier today though I dug out the 12" 15 minute version of Donna Summers "I feel love" and gave it some wellie!


----------



## Barnaby

Ooh! I love these type of threads. Give you so many great ideas 

I'm not sure how to post images of covers on here but I've been listening to Roy Harper's "HQ" and an oldie from my youth, "The Garden of Jane Delawney" by Trees.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A pair of Ronnie James Dio-era Rainbow (the only era for my tastes) classics





























​


----------



## GreenMamba

The Jayhawks' Hollywood Town Hall


----------



## Peter Gibaloff

Non-classical...


----------



## Barnaby

Ry Cooder: Paradise and Lunch


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to the entire:









Steeleye Span : The Lark in the Morning

This is a reissue of their first three albums (before they moved to Chrysalis Records). I'm not much into folk and these are their most traditional albums, but I love them. It's the medieval sound that is so enchanting.

It is not likely news to most here, but I was having supper, when _When I was on Horseback_ came on. Gasp! I knew it and recognized some lines and, then, it hit me... _Streets of Laredo_. I did some research and they are both versions of an old song called _The Unfortunate Rake_.

Some of the picking on the album sounds like bluegrass, too.


----------



## starthrower

I bought a few Steeleye Span collections and ended up with 13 albums.


----------



## starthrower

AClockworkOrange said:


> A pair of Ronnie James Dio-era Rainbow (the only era for my tastes) classics
> View attachment 60740
> View attachment 60741
> 
> 
> View attachment 60742
> 
> 
> View attachment 60743
> 
> ​


I'm not really a fan of this kind of music, but I've always liked Ronnie James Dio. He was an intelligent and articulate guy who stood up for what he believed in, and didn't take any crap from anybody. He grew up not far from my hometown, and I once drove down Dio Way. The street named after him.


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> I bought a few Steeleye Span collections and ended up with 13 albums.


That's not difficult to do  I have their first eight :tiphat: They really were (are?) quite a great band, in how they merged the medieval with rock. I was also into medieval classical a few years back, so their sound is not foreign to me.


----------



## starthrower

Are you familiar with Gryphon? They were an English folk/classical rock group sounding a bit like Steeleye and Gentle Giant.


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> Are you familiar with Gryphon? They were an English folk/classical rock group sounding a bit like Steeleye and Gentle Giant.


I think I vaguely recall the name from 'back then', but I can't say I ever heard them  Never got into the Giant, either 

One band that was kind of medieval that I was very much into was Third Ear Band  Their albums were very difficult to find. I treasured the Polanski Macbeth soundtrack (their most popular one) as well as one I only ever had on cassette, Alchemy. They kind of foreshadowed bands like Henry Cow and Slapp Happy, I'd say.


----------



## starthrower

Gentle Giant is one of the most inventive bands I've ever listened to. The material and arrangements are really high caliber. All of their albums recorded from 1971-1976 are excellent.


----------



## PeteW

If you can get hold of it listen to this:

Soft Cell: Say Hello, Wave Goodbye

...but has to be the extended version with excellent long solo oboe intro.


----------



## omega

I would regard this album as Jazz...


----------



## Albert7

One of my favorite masterpieces! My stepdad and I will crack the vinyl first then the 5 disc set:


----------



## ptr

Staying over with a friend in Stralssund for a few days travelling south, he's Jazz Vinyl only, playing Dave Brubeck + Jay & Kay live at Newport, love those trombones!










/ptr


----------



## ptr

spinning now:










I could almost give up "classical" for a night with Nina Simone!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Released January 11, 1963.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Currently taking a break from my Hindemith binge with the self-titled (and criminally neglected) third album by the Flying Burrito Brothers. Includes some fine songs by Gram Parsons's replacement, Rick Roberts - such a pity that this line-up of Hillman/Roberts/Leadon/Kleinow/Clarke fell apart so quickly and thus doomed the band.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Cosmic Thing," B-52's. It might be raining outside right now but its sunny-side up inside.


----------



## pmsummer

BEFORE AND AFTER SCIENCE
*Brian Eno*

Editions EG


----------



## SimonNZ

Barbara Streisand - Guilty

Love it. No apologies.


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> Are you familiar with Gryphon? They were an English folk/classical rock group sounding a bit like Steeleye and Gentle Giant.


Great band, except for the, um, 'vocals' (personal opinion, obviously).


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGE OF HEART
*Martin Speake*
Bobo Stenson
Mick Hutton
Paul Motian

ECM


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Pikku kukka






Hipster style thing from Finland. I got their CD for free when a friend of my had a hippie outburst and wanted to get rid of everything he owned.


----------



## samurai

Emerson, Lake and Palmer--*Tarkus.* A very powerful and compelling album, if only its dark and insightful motif weren't' so rudely broken by _Are You Ready Eddie?_, at the very end of the work. In spite of this one blemish, it still ranks up there as one of my favorite progressive rock albums of all time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

samurai said:


> Emerson, Lake and Palmer--*Tarkus.* A very powerful and compelling album, if only its dark and insightful motif weren't' so rudely broken by _Are You Ready Eddie?_, at the very end of the work. In spite of this one blemish, it still ranks up there as one of my favorite progressive rock albums of all time.


They couldn't leave it at that - they also blotted their copybook with Benny the Bouncer from Brain Salad Surgery.


----------



## starthrower

I love Benny The Bouncer!


----------



## science

View attachment 60902
View attachment 60903


There was a time when I'd'a said Black Saint was my favorite album, and I think in all 2014 I only listened to it once. I'm getting 2015 off to a better start. If I have time, I'll listen to some Herbie Hancock later.


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, January 12, 1963.


----------



## pmsummer

WINTER 2015 MIXTAPE
*I Care If You Listen*
1. Tracy Silverman, Matisse: La Danse (3:01)
2. Mara Gibson, Tom Aber, Michael Hall and Robert Pherigo, Moments - Method IV (3:19)
3. Christopher Cerrone, composer; Marc Lowenstein, conductor, Invisible Cities Scene 4: Armilla (5:48)
4. PbGut, heiressless (3:32)
5. Nonsemble, composed by Chris Perren, Go Part 3c (3:58)
6. John Eagle, incomplete polyrhythms: 2/1 (7:45)
7. Christoffer Schunk, Refractions III (3:24)
8. JP Merz, composer; Leo Sussman and Caitlynn Winker, piccolo, drops on a living surface (6:30)
9. Powerdove, Into the Sea (3:49)
10. Carlos Pacheco-Perez, percussion; Jay Hurst, composer, Gilded (7:03)
11. Erik Hove Chamber Ensemble, Saturated Colour (6:34)
12. Niels Lyhne Løkkegaard and Copenhagen Recorder Ensemble, Soprano Recorder (5:24)
13. Benedict Schlepper-Connolly, composer; performed by Ergodos Musicians, All the ends of the earth II (4:12)

I Care If You Listen

http://www.icareifyoulisten.com/


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> I love Benny The Bouncer!


Fair play for your even-handedness, S! To me it just seems as if they were trying too hard to be a bit wacky - 'hey, even us po-faced proggers have to show the world that we can goof around, ya know...'. I blame Paul McCartney, personally...


----------



## elgar's ghost

science said:


> View attachment 60902
> View attachment 60903
> 
> 
> There was a time when I'd'a said Black Saint was my favorite album, and I think in all 2014 I only listened to it once. I'm getting 2015 off to a better start. If I have time, I'll listen to some Herbie Hancock later.


I can't even easily choose a favourite Mingus album - there are at the very least half a dozen absolute gems and two of them are in your picture. If pushed, I might go for Oh Yeah - an absolute blast from beginning to end!


----------



## JACE

elgars ghost said:


> I can't even easily choose a favourite Mingus album - there are at the very least half a dozen absolute gems and two of them are in your picture. If pushed, I might go for Oh Yeah - an absolute blast from beginning to end!


Forced to pick one Mingus record, I think I'd go with _Mingus at Antibes_.

But I agree with you EG. There are SO MANY great Mingus recordings!


----------



## Jeff W

Listened to these two albums this morning:









Frank Sinatra - Nice 'N Easy









Nat King Cole - Love Is The Thing


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## aajj

^^^ I think the last time i heard that Bow Wow Wow '80s song was in the '80s.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aajj said:


> ^^^ I think the last time i heard that Bow Wow Wow '80s song was in the '80s.


The song reminds me of being extravagantly and irrepressibly free during the summertime when I was a kid.

I just absolutely _AD-ORE_ it-- and of course love Anabella's voice in it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Released January 14, 1956.


----------



## SimonNZ

Tom Waits

Swordfishtrombones (1983)
Rain Dogs (1985)
Frank's Wild Years (1987)


----------



## aajj

On Frank's Wild Years, the two that knock me out are "Hang on St. Christopher" and "Cold Cold Ground."


----------



## SimonNZ

aajj said:


> On Frank's Wild Years, the two that knock me out are "Hang on St. Christopher" and "Cold Cold Ground."


Oh, yeah. "Cold Cold Ground" is one of my favorite things in the Waits discography. FWY doesn't seem to get talked about as much as the other two there, but I think its a really strong collection, and its the songs from that album which were the highlights for me of the wonderful Big Time concert film: "Telephone Call From Istanbul", "Yesterday Is Here", "Train Song" and "Way Down In The Hole" (now made famous by The Wire).

Must watch that again sometime soon.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I didn't post these but last night I listened to these:































Continued in the next post......


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Actually this last one I mostly stared at the cover a lot. Not sure how much of the music I actually heard!  
Honestly though When I first heard *Glad Rag Doll* I didn't care for it because it was quite a bit different than any of her previous albums but it has grown on me with repeated listens. Still not one of my favorites of hers but I now like it enough to give it a spin occasionally.

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

SimonNZ said:


> Tom Waits
> 
> Swordfishtrombones (1983)
> Rain Dogs (1985)
> Frank's Wild Years (1987)


"I'm goin' straight to the top."


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> "I'm goin' straight to the top."


Or, "Top of the world, Ma!"


----------



## SimonNZ

KenOC said:


> Or, "Top of the world, Ma!"


No, no..."up where the air is fresh and clean"






edit: heh, damn it's fun watching that again


----------



## Vaneyes

Kevin Pearson said:


> Actually this last one I mostly stared at the cover a lot. Not sure how much of the music I actually heard!
> Honestly though When I first heard *Glad Rag Doll* I didn't care for it because it was quite a bit different than any of her previous albums but it has grown on me with repeated listens. Still not one of my favorites of hers but I now like it enough to give it a spin occasionally.
> 
> Kevin


Dressing like that, she needsta be taught a lesson.:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

January 15, 1965 - *Who* releases their first album "I Can't Explain".


----------



## SimonNZ

Dead Can Dance

Spleen And Ideal (1985) 
Within The Realm Of A Dying Sun (1987)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

It's Friday morning and I've had a long week at work. So, I'm trying to motivate myself this morning by listening to something fun and I chose this wonderful live recording of Diane Schuur and the Count Basie Orchestra. She has such a wonderful voice and can really swing. Love this album!










Kevin


----------



## KenOC

Something from back when.


----------



## SimonNZ

James Brown - Get On The Good Foot (1972)










Cocteau Twins - Victorialand


----------



## KenOC

Spirit: Twelve Dreams of Dr Sardonicus. Oddly, when I was younger (yes, much younger) I didn't think much of this. Now I listen to it and...wow!


----------



## PeteW

For some reason I feel moved to mention Labi Siffre, Something So Strong.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reaches #1 on January 17, 1976.


----------



## Jos

^^
Good grief, must post antidote


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## aajj

Stevie Wonder - Don't You Worry 'Bout a Thing


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## mushrider

D'Angelo's new album, "Black Messiah". 
1/12


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Yoko Ono singing Katy Perry's Firework*

My cat likes it.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Manxfeeder said:


> *Yoko Ono singing Katy Perry's Firework*
> 
> My cat likes it.


LOL!!!!

My cat never responds to music except when I put Bette Midler on. For some reason she really seems to like Bette's voice.

Kevin


----------



## Albert7




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Makin' Whoopee/Old Fashioned Love/I'm Left With the Blues in my Heart/My Blue Heaven/Hands Across the Table/You're Mine You/Idaho Art Tatum/Benny Carter/Louis Bellson

Supremely enjoyable jazz from three superb musicians. Art Tatum was a phenomenon, no question, and here he is ably abetted by the equally wonderful Benny Carter, and a stylish and very discrete Louis Bellson. So many drummers would do well to take a leaf from his book re. how to accompany and not drown everyone else out!! Wonderful.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Albert7

[video=dailymotion;x26odtz]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26odtz_prince-sexy-mother-******_music[/video]


----------



## VinylEupho

Kevin Pearson said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> My cat never responds to music except when I put Bette Midler on. For some reason she really seems to like Bette's voice.
> 
> Kevin


Haha ... My dog reacts to the music theme of The young and the restless. Runs to the tv and starts howling


----------



## cwarchc

..........................


----------



## opus55

Opeth- Pale Communion

I guess it's their new album. I don't keep up with new pop/rock releases but just for a change I'll listen to this.


----------



## Albert7

Looking forward to checking this lovely disc out:

Great cover too. Good job Ward and Zooey


----------



## ShropshireMoose

This set contains some of the rarest of Fats Waller's recordings, all superbly remastered by Ted Kendall. Most of the tracks I'd never heard before, and the sound, especially on the recordings of Fats on the organ from 1926-7 is stunning. The playing is pretty stunning too. The recordings with the wonderful Alberta Hunter are a joy, what a beautiful voice she had (her recordings with Jack Jackson's band in the 1930s are wonderful, especially "I Travel Alone" and "Two Cigarettes in the Dark", worth searching out), and Fats' accompaniment is most sensitive. The four tracks with Rev. J C Burnett are awful, they really are, but that still leaves ninety-six numbers to revel in! Yay!!


----------



## schigolch

Gloria Gaynor.............................


----------



## Guest

Lord, some nostalgia! Just got a cheap best of bargain. Budgie! A real blast from a long distant past. Enjoyable again after all these years, but for different reasons. I'm still in the Zoom Club!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruce Springsteen

Wrecking Ball (2012)
High Hopes (2014)

the first one there is one of his strongest albums, imo, and gets quite a bit of play here at work


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two of the best debut albums by my reckoning. in fact, 1978 was an excellent album year.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I Walk the Earth - Voice of the Beehive


----------



## Albert7

Don't forget that scratchgolf will be presenting non-classical stuff tomorrow evening on tinychat .


----------



## Albert7

Loving this classic:


----------



## Albert7




----------



## starthrower

Al's 1985 acoustic album w/ Airto on percussion.


----------



## aajj

Sleater-Kinney, Call the Doctor









The Raincoats 1st album, released around 1979-80.


----------



## Badinerie

Back to the TOTP lps. I need cheering up! Three great volumes

Vol 22 1972









Vol 23 1972









Vol 24 1972


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Definately songs to bury the throttle to on the wide-open highway when on road trips with friends.

Heads swiveling, tresses a-flyin'.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Flamingos - Flamingo Serenade (1959)










Aretha Franklin - Young, Gifted and Black (1972)










Harold Burrage - Messed Up! The Cobra Recordings 1956-58










Fats Domino - '65 (live)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Definately songs to bury the throttle to on the wide-open highway when on road trips with friends.
> 
> Heads swiveling, tresses a-flyin'.


I love your taste Marschallin, I adore Deep Purple and I cannot remember the last time I heard Necroshine (it's been a while since I listened to any Overkill truth be told).

The last time I listened to Overkill, it would be when their excellent 'Ironbound' album came out.

As for Deep Purple, if you don't mind me asking, what do you think of "Come Taste the Band"? :tiphat:

I don't hear frequent mention of it which to me is a pity as I have always seen it as a strong - albeit different - album. Tommy Bolin, Paice & Lord (R.I.P.) were in especially good form.


----------



## Guest

If I could respond re Come Taste....
I was never a mega Purple fan but quite enjoyed Come Taste. I wasn't knocked out by Bolin's solo stuff, but if you don't have it you should REALLY check out Spectrum by Billy Cobham. A fantastic album with Bolin at his mercurial height.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Termites - Do The Rocksteady (1967)










Mavis Staples - Only For The Lonely (1970)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Embracing my roots.....*

Before the fanatic of classical music that I am, I used to listen to songs from an bands/singers before the '80s.

Listening today:

View attachment 61910


View attachment 61911


View attachment 61912


View attachment 61913


View attachment 61914


----------



## MagneticGhost

The New Above and Beyond album.
Maybe not as good as their previous but still highly enjoyable.


----------



## senza sordino

Emerson Lake and Palmer.
View attachment 61985

View attachment 61986


I haven't listened to this CD in years, I'm enjoyed the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Albert7




----------



## AClockworkOrange

gog said:


> If I could respond re Come Taste....
> I was never a mega Purple fan but quite enjoyed Come Taste. I wasn't knocked out by Bolin's solo stuff, but if you don't have it you should REALLY check out Spectrum by Billy Cobham. A fantastic album with Bolin at his mercurial height.


I'll look into that Gog, thanks :tiphat:

On a side note, your Avatar is fantastic 

Current listening:
*Bernie Marsden - Shine
*








I picked this album up last October after hearing the re-recording of 'Trouble' - a song he cowrote in Whitesnake with Coverdale again on vocals on Planet Rock radio. A solid old-school blues-rock album.


----------



## Badinerie

Todays TOTP listens from 1972

Vol 25









Best of.









Vol 26


----------



## SimonNZ

Minnie Riperton - Adventures In Paradise










T-Bone Walker - The Complete Capitol/Black & White Recordings, disc one










"Jamaica-Mento, Vol.1"


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW QUARTET
*Gary Burton*

ECM


----------



## SarahNorthman

Amazing song


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This Michael Jackson tribute album by BWB is actually really good. You would probably only enjoy it though if you like "smooth jazz". The production values and musicianship of Norman Brown, Kirk Whalum, & Rick Braun are very high.










Kevin


----------



## DeepR

Young Vangelis looking like a boss


----------



## Badinerie

AClockworkOrange said:


> I love your taste Marschallin, I adore Deep Purple and I cannot remember the last time I heard Necroshine (it's been a while since I listened to any Overkill truth be told).
> 
> The last time I listened to Overkill, it would be when their excellent 'Ironbound' album came out.
> 
> As for Deep Purple, if you don't mind me asking, what do you think of "Come Taste the Band"? :tiphat:
> 
> I don't hear frequent mention of it which to me is a pity as I have always seen it as a strong - albeit different - album. Tommy Bolin, Paice & Lord (R.I.P.) were in especially good form.


When Come taste the Band was released, Uriah Heep's High and Mighty and Sabbaths Never Say die We knew it was the end of an era. (We know then as Come taste the Bland, High and Shighty and Never say Dire!) 
We, meaning my friends and fellow Purple Heep and Sabbath fans. 
There were plenty of new bands to take their place though thank goodness. and their earlier lps still shine like rock beacons in a landscape of naffness!

Time for some classic Heep I think...Lp of course!


----------



## science

View attachment 62125


I have an irrational-beyond-irrational attachment to this album, which (as it is so sappy) I might ordinarily find hard to like, but on this album Waits sounds so incredibly much like my great uncle (my grandfather's sister's husband), a man that I respected more than I've respected any one else I've ever known, and I discovered this album just about the time that I heard that he'd passed. This is that extra-musical crap that is supposed to be verboten, and the mighty experts can crap on me all they like for having it. My relationship with this music is what being human is, and no one is going to take that from me for some ideology.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Deep Night/This Can't Be Love/Memories of You/Once in a While/A Foggy Day/Lover Man/You're Mine you/Makin' Whoopee 
Art Tatum/Buddy De Franko/Red Callender/Bill Douglass

Another superb album from the Tatum group sessions. I was sad to see that Buddy De Franko died on Christmas Eve last year, only found out when looking for the image to put up for this post, which shows the state of news reporting in this country. He was a major jazz artist by any standards. I saw him at Cork Jazz Festival in 1995, playing with vibraphonist Terry Gibbs, it was an outstanding set, as is this outing with Art Tatum. How lucky we are to have all these beautiful inspirations on record.


----------



## elgar's ghost

science said:


> View attachment 62125
> 
> 
> I have an irrational-beyond-irrational attachment to this album, which (as it is so sappy) I might ordinarily find hard to like, but on this album Waits sounds so incredibly much like my great uncle (my grandfather's sister's husband), a man that I respected more than I've respected any one else I've ever known, and I discovered this album just about the time that I heard that he'd passed. This is that extra-musical crap that is supposed to be verboten, and the mighty experts can crap on me all they like for having it. My relationship with this music is what being human is, and no one is going to take that from me for some ideology.


TW could sing the Spice Girls songbook and somehow still make it relevant...


----------



## SimonNZ

^ heh, that reminds me that I was playing a TW bootleg concert a few days ago where his song "Pasties And A G-String" begins with a spirited rendition of "The Hokey-Pokey":






Good concert, good sound.


----------



## Haydninplainsight

Listening to Yo la Tengo- Extra Painful

It was reissued recently and it's a great album.


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM NOVUM
*Komitas, Perotin, Pärt, Garbarek, Anonymous*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Jan Garbarek; saxophones

ECM New Series


----------



## starthrower

Living Colour-Time's Up


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Young Vangelis looking like a boss


Well what do you know... I listen to this band and song for the first time and a day later you find out the singer has just passed away...


----------



## pmsummer

FROM THE SEAS TO THE STARS
*The Straw Bear Band*

Hobby Horse


----------



## Vaneyes

Released January 27, 1956.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ShropshireMoose

A nice compilation of recordings by 16 different groups, featuring some truly great players. Harry Parry and the Radio Rhythm Club Sextet play a very spirited version of "I've Found a New Baby", Harry's clarinet playing is superb, and the pianist, a 22 year old fellow named George Shearing! Harry Hayes was a supreme alto sax player, who I knew very well, his band play Harry's own composition "First edition", with outstanding solos from Kenny Baker on trumpet and George Chisholm on trombone, as well as Harry's wonderful alto playing. Harry Gold was another player I knew well, and his band, the Pieces of Eight play his quirky composition "Meander in the Minor". It's all good stuff, and no mistake!


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*

Concord Jazz


----------



## SimonNZ

Bo Diddley - Have Guitar Will Travel (1960)










Linda Hayes - Atomic Baby










At Home With Screamin Jay Hawkins (1958)


----------



## Vaneyes

#1 in UK, January 29, 1983.


----------



## Barnaby

Philophobia by Arab strap


----------



## pmsummer

MAMBO SINUENDO
*Ry Cooder
Manuel Galbán*

Nonesuch - Perro Verde


----------



## Blancrocher

Alestorm - Drink


----------



## SimonNZ

Big Maybelle - What More Can A Woman Do (1962)


----------



## pmsummer

INFINITY IN SOUND
*Garcia Esquivel* and His Orchestra

RCA Victor


----------



## aajj

SimonNZ said:


> Big Maybelle - What More Can A Woman Do (1962)


Yeah! Love her on "Everybody's Got A Home But Me." I've also heard her kick-butt cover of "96 Tears."


----------



## aajj

SimonNZ said:


> At Home With Screamin Jay Hawkins (1958)


I don't know if the song is on this album, but i first heard Screamin' Jay's "I Put a Spell on You" a long time ago in the Jim Jarmusch movie _Stranger than Paradise_. One of the characters walked around with a boom box and as i recall played no other song. I also recall she said "Screamin' Jay is the man" or words to that effect. What a killer song! CCR's cover was also very good.


----------



## SimonNZ

aajj said:


> Yeah! Love her on "Everybody's Got A Home But Me." I've also heard her kick-butt cover of "96 Tears."


The "? And The Mysterians" song? Wow - I'll have to go looking for that!

(and yup: "I Put A Spell On You" is on the At Home album

playing now:










James Brown - Nothing But Soul (1968)


----------



## SimonNZ

AWESOME!!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to:










Airto - _Fingers_


----------



## aajj

SimonNZ said:


> AWESOME!!


Yeah, when she sings "i'm gonna get there," she leaves no doubt she will! I slightly prefer the original by ? & the Mysterians (for the irresistible Farfisa organ) but Maybelle will simply not be denied and nails it.


----------



## SimonNZ

JACE said:


> Now listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airto - _Fingers_


Airto Moreira is someone I've always noticed adding an important contribution to some of my favorite albums. I'd like to know his discography better. How was that one?

playing now:










Billy Joel - Turnstiles (1976)










The Very Best Of The Delfonics










Rick James - Street Songs (1981)


----------



## aajj

Us3 - Cantaloop
Funky, funky!






And the original, fresh as ever!


----------



## starthrower

JACE said:


> Now listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airto - _Fingers_


Romance With Death is my favorite tune from Fingers. But Tombo is probably the best known piece.
I was fortunate to meet and talk with Airto one summer day after a show about 14 years ago. A very gracious gentleman.


----------



## SimonNZ

James Brown - Hell (1974)


----------



## Blancrocher

Psycho Killer


----------



## elgar's ghost

SimonNZ said:


> James Brown - Hell (1974)


His last really good album, so I'm told?


----------



## SimonNZ

Chris Rea - Blue Guitars (2005, 11-cd original album)

disc three ("Louisana and New Orleans") and disc four ("Electric Memphis Blues")


----------



## Badinerie

Having a Janis Joplin Session. Going all sniffly


----------



## elgar's ghost

Badinerie said:


> Having a Janis Joplin Session. Going all sniffly


I'm not surprised - Pearl is a fantastic album, and had musicians who knew how to stay in tune (I always thought Big Brother were a bit too rough). Probably my favourite female singer along with Sandy Denny and Nico.


----------



## Badinerie

Pink Floyd. Meddle. 
Going right back to the beginning of my record collection. 1975 I when I bought this LP with money from my sixteenth birthday. I had bought a Pioneer deck and amp on the never never which my sister signed for in return for some listening time No speakers yet. just some headphones I swapped for some airfix models. Took nearly another year to sneak some very second hand Wharfdale speakers in past my parents. The Turntable is still going strong in my spare room. Amp is still working too though one of my friends Daughter has it. Speakers in her Dads garage collecting dust.


----------



## pmsummer

*Because yes and no.*










CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals_
*The Dowland Project*
John Potter

ECM New Series


----------



## Badinerie

Still in Classic rock mode....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Badinerie said:


> Pink Floyd. Meddle.
> Going right back to the beginning of my record collection. 1975 I when I bought this LP with money from my sixteenth birthday. I had bought a Pioneer deck and amp on the never never which my sister signed for in return for some listening time No speakers yet. just some headphones I swapped for some airfix models. Took nearly another year to sneak some very second hand Wharfdale speakers in past my parents. The Turntable is still going strong in my spare room. Amp is still working too though one of my friends Daughter has it. Speakers in her Dads garage collecting dust.


Yes, the scrimping days of early listening - reminds me when I bought a Garrard turntable and an Armstrong amp from someone who I delivered papers to - he sold me them for a very reasonable £50 but it took me months to pay it off from my meagre earnings working before and after schooltime at a newsagents during the late 70s. Sadly the equipment is long gone. Like you, I had only headphones to begin with which I scrounged off my brother-in-law.


----------



## aajj

Funkadelic - Maggot Brain


----------



## elgar's ghost

Spurred on by Badinerie's Skynyrd choice, I've decided to give this comp a blast. Black Oak Arkansas never got the props that other Southern bands like Skynyrd, the Allmans and ZZ Top got but, at their best, they were damned good! As long as you can get over Jim Dandy's foghorn vocals there is much to like here.


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> Spurred on by Badinerie's Skynyrd choice, I've decided to give this comp a blast. Black Oak Arkansas never got the props that other Southern bands like Skynyrd, the Allmans and ZZ Top got but, at their best, they were damned good! _As long as you can get over Jim Dandy's foghorn vocals there is much to like here_.


I never quite got over his croakin' voice but i agree there is some fine rockin' from the band.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dondada - Sittin Sideways


----------



## Blancrocher

Beatbox Brilliance - Tom Thum


----------



## pmsummer

THE NORTH STAR GRASSMAN AND THE RAVENS
*Sandy Denny*

Island


----------



## SarahNorthman

I honestly cant live without Gackt's music.


----------



## JohnD

Badinerie said:


> Having a Janis Joplin Session. Going all sniffly
> 
> View attachment 62826


Check out the book "On The Road With Janis Joplin" by John Cooke. It's wonderful!


----------



## JohnD

GreenMamba said:


> Cathy Berberian's take on The Beatles.


"Even Cathy Berberian knows there's one roulade she can't sing." -Steely Dan


----------



## OboeKnight

Nice addition to my metal collection.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Françoise Hardy, _tant de belles choses, _indeed.

_Je adore sa voix mignon._

Cute as hell.


----------



## Vaneyes

Purple Haze recorded February 3, 1967.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGE RINGING ON HANDBELLS
_The Friends Meeting House, Frenchay, Bristol, England_
*The Change Ringing Handbell Group*

Saydisc


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Well, my copy of Diana Krall's newest album arrived today called Wallflower. I was hoping I could have posted this in the Jazz Hole thread but it seems Diana is leaving Jazz for the Easy Listening genre. I love her voice and think she is a great vocalist but she only really excels when she sticks with Jazz. These songs are all kind of bland and blah. This will probably be my last Diana Krall album I buy without hearing it first. I have collected all of her albums over the years and loved every one of them up until her last album Glad Rag Doll. The further she gets from Jazz the less interesting her music becomes. I would probably enjoy Wallflower if there was some kind of Krall spin to these songs and if she brought something new to the table that invigorated these songs but these are just a bunch of cover songs without any embellishments to make them even somewhat interesting. Really disappointing to see someone so gifted not use her talent at what she is best at and that is Jazz. At least I have copies of her great albums to fall back on. About the only positive thing I could say about this album is that it would be a good album to put on to go to sleep by. Yawn.....










Kevin


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Sorry to hear the album is a bummer, Kevin. Though she does look hot on that cover.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Sorry to hear the album is a bummer, Kevin. Though she does look hot on that cover.


She's always looked hot and her singing used to be oh so hot! I miss the old Diana! 

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

I recently bought Esperanza Spalding's first album. It's very good. She's a natural on the Brazilian stuff.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> I recently bought Esperanza Spalding's first album. It's very good. She's a natural on the Brazilian stuff.


I like Spalding a lot. She has a really nice sound. Another one who really is good on Brazilian is Flora Purim. I used to love her albums.

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

Well she should be good since she's Brazilian. I have lots of Flora & Airto CDs.


----------



## Albert7

The best album of 2014 easily that isn't classical and I'm listening to this on my Minidisc player.









Sounds so 1970's like Sly Stone.


----------



## Vaneyes

Released February 4, 1977.


----------



## SimonNZ

James Brown - Revolution Of The Mind (1971)










Al Green - The Belle Album (1977)










Alison Krauss - Too Late To Cry (1987)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Françoise Hardy, _"Je suis d'accord."_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jaqueline Taieb, "_Le coeur au bot des doigts_."


----------



## echo




----------



## tortkis

Kevin Pearson said:


> Well, my copy of Diana Krall's newest album arrived today called Wallflower. I was hoping I could have posted this in the Jazz Hole thread but it seems Diana is leaving Jazz for the Easy Listening genre. I love her voice and think she is a great vocalist but she only really excels when she sticks with Jazz. These songs are all kind of bland and blah. This will probably be my last Diana Krall album I buy without hearing it first. I have collected all of her albums over the years and loved every one of them up until her last album Glad Rag Doll. The further she gets from Jazz the less interesting her music becomes. I would probably enjoy Wallflower if there was some kind of Krall spin to these songs and if she brought something new to the table that invigorated these songs but these are just a bunch of cover songs without any embellishments to make them even somewhat interesting. Really disappointing to see someone so gifted not use her talent at what she is best at and that is Jazz. At least I have copies of her great albums to fall back on. About the only positive thing I could say about this album is that it would be a good album to put on to go to sleep by. Yawn.....


I liked _When I Look in Your Eyes_ very much. I heard it being played in a CD store and purchased it right away. Too bad she is leaving Jazz. She has a really nice voice.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Baka Forest People: Heart Of The Forest"


----------



## Badinerie

Girl you look so pretty to me, like you always did...










Just finished listening to this fine lp.


----------



## nirvxyj

Just listening to some post rock, Mono & Explosions in the Sky.


----------



## Badinerie

Janice Joplin. CD though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

One of my favourite JJ pics - makes me a bit sad that she couldn't be that happy more of the time.


----------



## aajj

Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Dance of Maya


----------



## cwarchc

Some intersting covers


----------



## elgar's ghost

Great debut - a real breath of fresh air back in 1978. Little did we know at the time that it would be partly responsible for eventually spawning a million terrible hair-metal bands.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent sequel to TAAB 1.


----------



## starthrower

Bulgarian Funk!






Bulgarian chicken skin music!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded February 6, 1929.


----------



## aajj

^^^ I guess Rudy was an early crooner before Bing and Ol' Blue Eyes.

Mr. Vallee sang "Good Night Sweetheart" in the Preston Sturges movie The Palm Beach Story (as the woman he loved kissed another man - who happened to be her husband). I couldn't find that clip on youtube but here he is makin' whoopie.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scott Walker - Scott 3


----------



## pmsummer

SECRET STORY
*Pat Metheny*

Geffen


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I was going to post this in the Jazz Hole thread but decided that I didn't want to offend anyone who might be a jazz purist. These albums probably fall more into the "smooth jazz" or contemporary jazz" genre but I love them. The three albums by a couple of the kings of smooth jazz....Bob James and Earl Klugh. All three of these albums are great in their own ways. They are all different and yet alike. I'd like to see one more collaboration by them.




























Kevin


----------



## Vaneyes

This tune became NYC's official anthem on February 7, 1985.


----------



## aajj

^^^ And the Yankees play it each time they win at home.

Dylan's "Visions of Johanna."


----------



## SimonNZ

Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley (1958) and Bo Diddley's A Twister (1962)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Great double album - and the final instalment of Stephen Stills's purple period from 1966 to 1972.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*She & Him, Volume One*

I started out with their Classics album and was disappointed; Zoey isn't enough of a singer to pull off these songs. But Volume One is better.


----------



## SimonNZ

Aretha Franklin - Hey Now Hey (The Other Side Of The Sky) (1973)










Wanda Jackson - There's A Party Going On (1961)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just played a disc full of my favorite Johnny Winter tunes, like Dallas.


----------



## Itullian

elgars ghost said:


> Great double album - and the final instalment of Stephen Stills's purple period from 1966 to 1972.


Have u seen the utube video of them playing the rock side of this album?
Its amazing.


----------



## Badinerie

Having a bit of a concept lp session.


----------



## jim prideaux

Fear Fun-Father John Misty-in preparation for the new album turning up!

and just a note to say that those who appreciate Manassas album-nice one!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Itullian said:


> Have u seen the utube video of them playing the rock side of this album?
> Its amazing.


I've seen footage of them, from German TV as I recall. Might have to take another look as its been a while.


----------



## JACE

*Linda Ronstadt - Heart Like a Wheel*

Not hard to understand why this was a breakout album for Ronstadt & helped make her a huge star. It's damn good.


----------



## pmsummer

ABYSSINIANS
*June Tabor*

Topic


----------



## Albert7

In this thread I can definitely tell you what I was not listening to this past week---

Miley Cyrus


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*

Tzadik


----------



## pmsummer

albertfallickwang said:


> In this thread I can definitely tell you what I was not listening to this past week---
> 
> Miley Cyrus


We need a 'Double Like' button.


----------



## Don Fatale

This week is all about The Unthanks new album Mount The Air.

It continues the fusion of progressive folk with jazz and classical elements. Plus a kind of Sketches of Spain trumpet theme.

Short version of 10 minute title track:


----------



## JACE

pmsummer said:


> ABYSSINIANS
> *June Tabor*
> 
> Topic


Love Tabor's singing. Such a devastating voice!


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, February 10, 1940


----------



## Vaneyes

#3, February 10, 1968. Sax for Manx at 1:18 - 1:50 (Mike Sharpe aka Mike Shapiro).


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, February 10, 1979 (Mo' sax fo' Manx, Tom Scott 2:25).


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon random songs by Coldplay and 2Pac and Ella Henderson. Also listened to the whole Run the Jewels 2.


----------



## jim prideaux

Alexander said:


> This week is all about The Unthanks new album Mount The Air.
> 
> It continues the fusion of progressive folk with jazz and classical elements. Plus a kind of Sketches of Spain trumpet theme.
> 
> Short version of 10 minute title track:


thanks for this-had been contemplating ordering the album and your post 'swung it'-Kenny Wheeler?


----------



## JACE

Now listening to classic *Airto Moreira*:










_*Fingers*_


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> *Linda Ronstadt - Heart Like a Wheel*
> 
> Not hard to understand why this was a breakout album for Ronstadt & helped make her a huge star. *It's damn good.*


An apt phrase for an album containing "You're No Good."  Definitely her pinnacle. Sad she has Parkinson's.

On a completely different note, Funkadelic's Who Says a Funk Band Can't Play Rock?


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> #1, February 10, 1979 (Mo' sax fo' Manx, Tom Scott 2:25).


A date that will live in infamy? Rod Stewart was sooooo dang good when the '70s began and sooooo gawd awful by the time the '70s ended.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Vaneyes

#1, February 11, 1922. This clip's later, but more palatable than the original with black face accompaniment at YT.


----------



## Vaneyes

February 11, 1941, "Chattanooga Choo Choo" (Glenn Miller Orchestra) awarded first Gold Record.


----------



## Vaneyes

Record originally recorded February 11, 1962.


----------



## aajj

^^^ Speaking of the Beatles, February 9th was the anniversary of their first appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show, in 1964.

Etta James - A Sunday Kind of Love


----------



## SimonNZ

Aretha Franklin - Aretha In Paris (1968)


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Albert7




----------



## Vaneyes

February 12, 1924*, *George Gershwin's "Rhapsody In Blue" premieres at Aeolian Hall, NYC.


----------



## Blancrocher

Die Prinzen - Alles Nur Geklaut


----------



## SimonNZ

The Handsome Family - Singing Bones










Francoise Hardy - Voila!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beatles - Because
Very nice. I think I shall listen to more of their music.


----------



## JACE

*Johnny Griffin & Eddie "Lockjaw" Davis - Lookin' at Monk!*










*The Best of the Staple Singers*


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm listening to this wonderful album using my new Minidisc player:


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny Group*

Warner Bros.


----------



## Albert7

Garfunkel and Oates are just classic political commentators:


----------



## Tristan

I just listened to this song three times in a row lol:

*New Politics* - Harlem


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> *Johnny Griffin & Eddie "Lockjaw" Davis - Lookin' at Monk!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Best of the Staple Singers*


Both of these albums are wonderful classics indeed . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC BY RY COODER
_Music for Films_
*Ry Cooder*

Warner Bros.


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## SimonNZ

John Barry - From Russia With Love soundtrack


----------



## aajj

Ethel Waters - I've Found a New Baby
I smile when she rolls the r in "thrrrill."






Sidney Bechet leading the charge on an instrumental version.


----------



## Vaneyes

Duke Ellington records "Take The A Train", February 15, 1941.


----------



## pmsummer

MY NAME IS BUDDY
_Another Record By_
*Ry Cooder*

Nonesuch - Perro Verde


----------



## Blancrocher

Solomon Linda - Mbube (aka "The Lion Sleeps Tonight")


----------



## Blancrocher

Miriam Makeba - Oxgam


----------



## Chronochromie

I still can't get over how good this album is.







Animal Collective - Sung Tongs


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD RAIN
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet

Act


----------



## Albert7

Finished up the whole Raekwon album. Hit and miss effort.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jorge Ben - Solta o Pavão (1975)


----------



## tortkis

Donald Fagen - Sunken Condos








I think all of the Fagen's solo albums are very good, though my favorite is still the first one.


----------



## PeteW

Saw a surprisingly engaging and interesting documentary about Neil Sedaka on BBC4 the other day. 
I can't claim to be a particular fan, but I really did get sucked in.


----------



## Guest

Black Gives Way to Blue.

Alice in Chains

(contains Check My Brain, which has possibly the most monstrous riff created!)


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to this classic Tull lp. Havnt played it since I got my new Rega Brio amp. Sounds bloomin marvelous!


----------



## Vesteralen

*My February Main Rotation*


----------



## pmsummer

INSPIRATION
*Lynne Arriale Trio*

Montreux


----------



## pmsummer

STEAL AWAY
_Spirituals, Hymns and Folk Songs_
*Charlie Haden
Hank Jones*

Verve


----------



## Albert7

Really loved this:


----------



## aajj

Howlin' Wolf - a 2-fer CD, containing the albums _Moanin' in the Mooniight_ & _Howlin' Wolf_ (rocking chair).


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
with Eberhard Weber

ECM


----------



## Vesteralen

Looking into early blues. Can't get much earlier than this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ma Rainey's Black Bottom (Yazoo label)










"Fathers And Sons: Historic Gospel Quartets" (Spirit Feel label)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Night*

Hmm, Simone Dinnerstein and a folk singer. I'm not much into female folk singers beyond Odetta, so this isn't grabbing me. But I appreciate her hubris in folk-singing Dido's Lament. Not so much her interpretation, just her hubris.


----------



## SimonNZ

^ Well, I had to check that out:






oh dear...


----------



## pmsummer

LIFT EVERY VOICE
*Charles Lloyd*, tenor saxophone
Geri Allen, piano
John Abercrombie, guitar
Marc Johnson, double-bass
Larry Grenadier, double-bass
Billy Hart, drums

ECM


----------



## Albert7

I am a huge fan of Tori Amos:


----------



## Manxfeeder

albertfallickwang said:


> I am a huge fan of Tori Amos:


Thanks for the introduction. I'm listening now.


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett
Charlie Haden*

ECM


----------



## pmsummer

HELL AMONG THE YEARLINGS
*Gillian Welch
David Rawlings*

Acony


----------



## Albert7

Tori Amos' Under the Pink my stepdad, Ben, and I are hearing:


----------



## starthrower

Go-Live From Paris










Stomu Y'Mashta
Steve Winwood
Al Di Meola
Klaus Schulze
Michael Shrieve


----------



## pmsummer

TUBULAR BELLS
*Mike Oldfield*

Virgin


----------



## Badinerie

Lady Day...


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Fascination: The Best of Elis Regina*


----------



## Vesteralen

Basie could often be great. This disc gets pretty high marks from critics. Not sure it's my personal favorite, but I never begrudge it when it's on its turn in the rotation.


----------



## PeteW

Shola Ama: You Might Need Somebody









Just wanted to hear this again. 
Seems to fit my mood. 
I think there have been many recordings of this, but for me Shola Ama gets it just right.


----------



## pmsummer

AHMAD JAMAL
_Priceless Jazz Collection Compilation_
*Ahmad Jamal*

GRP


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded February 25, 1957.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recording begins for Abbey Road album, February 25, 1969.


----------



## Albert7

Heard this lovely pop album tonight:


----------



## pmsummer

LIFT YOUR SKINNY FISTS LIKE ANTENNAS TO HEAVEN
*Godspeed You! Black Emperor*

Constellation


----------



## elgar's ghost

From 1970, this was originally designated to be Steve Winwood's debut solo album after he disbanded Traffic to join Blind Faith in 1969. However, he needed lyrics and also someone else to play the two instruments which he couldn't, sax and flute. Enter Jim Capaldi and Chris Wood and - hey presto! - Traffic were back. John Barleycorn Must Die is probably the best Traffic album ever, even if the post-1969 material occasionally missed the wild card stardust of the errant Dave Mason.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR A NEW SOCIETY
*John Cale
*
Island


----------



## pmsummer

Sort of a 'twixt'n tweener'.










MYTHOMANIA
_Von Hexen, Feen, Wässermannern, Zauberern und Geistern
Songs and Dances of Medieval Germany_
*Bären Gässlin*

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## pmsummer

Another 'straddler'.










NEW YORK COUNTERPOINT
Bill Douglas, Andrew Lloyd-Webber, Charles Ives, Steve Reich, Perotin
*Richard Stoltzman*
with Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall, Eddie Gomez, Glen Velez

RCA


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*

Concord Jazz


----------



## pmsummer

Another attempt at having it both ways...










PERPETUAL MOTION
_Works By:_
*Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Paganini, Beethoven, Bach*
Béla Fleck
w/Edgar Meyer, Evelyn Glennie, Joshua Bell, Gary Hoffman, John Williams, Chris Thile

Sony


----------



## starthrower

Mallets of the Gods!

[YT]v=JYuOZnAqQCY#t=114[/YT]


----------



## pmsummer

HID N X 2
_Lost and Found_
*Various Popular Artists*

Personal Digital Mix-Tape

Gospel themes, intentional or inadvertent, in secular popular music from 1928 to 2004. Blind Willie Johnson to the Thirteenth Floor Elevators.


----------



## Albert7

I love your photos of your iPod classic. Makes it seems so great!


----------



## Albert7

watching this on Tinychat with a few folks now.


----------



## pmsummer

albertfallickwang said:


> I love your photos of your iPod classic. Makes it seems so great!


Thank you, sir. I am honored.

Antiques are fun. This thing has lain dormant for about 6 years. Just recharged the battery this week and found lots of fun hidden within.


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> Thank you, sir. I am honored.
> 
> Antiques are fun. This thing has lain dormant for about 6 years. Just recharged the battery this week and found lots of fun hidden within.


Agreed. I just dusted off my Sony portable CD player and started to use it again. Awesome feelings


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARROW AND THE HARVEST
*Gillian Welch
David Rawlings*

Acony


----------



## pmsummer

GOSPEL NIGHTS - YES JESUS LOVES ME
_McCabe's Guitar Shop_
*Maria Muldaur
John Fahey*

Takoma 2-fer


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer, are those albums iTunes purchases or ripped CD's. If ripped CD's you did very well with the album art covers!


----------



## pmsummer

albertfallickwang said:


> pmsummer, are those albums iTunes purchases or ripped CD's. If ripped CD's you did very well with the album art covers!


Some iTunes, some Magnatunes, some ripped. If I ripped them, I grabbed the cover art from Amazon usually.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Maroon 5, Hands all over*

I've never listened to this group, but a couple of my friends in their '40s went to their concert last night, so I'm seeing what the fuss is all about.

It doesn't seem like the kind of thing people in their mid-40s would be interested in, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## almc

A shiny diamond, one of the many that Elton granted to people, back in the rise of the 70s, when his inexhaustible creativity & his tremendous ability to easily spawn exquisite melodic themes, (along with the lyrics of immaculate beauty by Bernie) were at their highest point ... a point, unfortunately, not to be reached again ....

An excellent track, a beauty that could leave you enchanted or paralyzed, a little treasure buried in oblivion, a love song that is an attempt not to depose our private gods, not to tear them off the podium, because we know very well, that it will be us that relentlessly and irrevocably will be destroyed, us, the zealots of a religion that we made ourselves, in stifling personal impasse deserts of Sinai ...


----------



## Blancrocher

SDP with Sido - Ne Leiche


----------



## pmsummer

FARO ANNIE
*John Renbourn*

Reprise


----------



## pmsummer

RISE UP LIKE THE SUN
*The Albion Band*

Island


----------



## aajj

I guess this qualifies as non-classical: a string quartet arrangement of Weill's Youkali Tango. I can't get it out of my head. Originally from a Weill tribute album, _Lost in the Stars_.


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> From 1970, this was originally designated to be Steve Winwood's debut solo album after he disbanded Traffic to join Blind Faith in 1969. However, he needed lyrics and also someone else to play the two instruments which he couldn't, sax and flute. Enter Jim Capaldi and Chris Wood and - hey presto! - Traffic were back. John Barleycorn Must Die is probably the best Traffic album ever, even if the post-1969 material occasionally missed the wild card stardust of the errant Dave Mason.


Wow, this album brings back memories. When i was a kid i attended summer camp, they'd have occasional dances, and "Glad" would always be played. When i was a teen i got into the rest of the album. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> Wow, this album brings back memories. When i was a kid i attended summer camp, they'd have occasional dances, and "Glad" would always be played. When i was a teen i got into the rest of the album. Thanks for your comments.


Most welcome. What still astounds me is that Steve Winwood seemed to be a seasoned veteran by then yet he was still only 21 when he wrote the music for this album.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Maroon 5, Hands all over*
> 
> I've never listened to this group, but a couple of my friends in their '40s went to their concert last night, so I'm seeing what the fuss is all about.
> 
> It doesn't seem like the kind of thing people in their mid-40s would be interested in, but maybe that's just me.


No, you're right - they shouldn't!


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> Most welcome. What still astounds me is that Steve Winwood seemed to be a seasoned veteran by then yet he was still only 21 when he wrote the music for this album.


Yeah, he really was a seasoned veteran. He sang "Gimme Some Lovin'" with Spencer Davis, co-founded Traffic and Blind Faith and appeared on Hendrix's _Electric Ladyland _album. He also played in front of hundreds of thousands of people in Hyde Park with Blind Faith as part of the Stones concert.


----------



## Vaneyes

Beatles begin filming "A Hard Day's Night" March 2, 1964.


----------



## aajj

^^^
Best ever rock & roll movie, imo. Also my favorite of their early albums (the UK version, with all original songs).


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Motorpsycho & Ståle Storløkken: The Death Defying Unicorn*
Featuring Ola Kvernberg, Trondheimsolistene and the Trondheim Jazz Orchestra

King Crimson-esque prog with some jazz & classical influences blended in. Great music.


----------



## aajj

^^^
Speaking of King Crimson, i listened to _Larks' Tongues in Aspic_ last week. I'd say it sounded Motorpsycho & Ståle Storløkken-esque but i never heard 'em.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mercedes Sosa - Gracias A La Vida


----------



## Vesteralen

Very early Scaggs. Mostly good to very good tracks. The one stand-out track is "Why Why". Love it.


----------



## Morimur

*Black Devil Disco Club - (1978) Disco Club*















_Trashy French electronic disco - This ain't good for you, but it's addictive as crack cocaine._


----------



## pmsummer

SOMETHING MORE
*Ginny Owens*

Rocketown


----------



## MagneticGhost

Probably my favourite lead guitarist performance.


----------



## Vesteralen

Early Annie Lennox


----------



## pmsummer

AWAKE, MY HEART!
_Traditional Estonian music performed on English Handbells_
*Arsis Handbell Ensemble*
Tönu Körvits*; arranger
Aivar Mäe; director

CCn'C Records


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> SOMETHING MORE
> *Ginny Owens*
> 
> Rocketown


Man that cover looks so good. I am hunting down the album on iTunes now as we speak.


----------



## Blancrocher

Yma Sumac - Gopher Mambo; Chuncho


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> No, you're right - they shouldn't!


I have one album on CD for Maroon 5. Very cool band.


----------



## JACE

*A couple of my old favorites...*

Now listening to Genesis' _A Trick of the Tail_:










After my friend introduced to LP to me in my junior year of high school, I listened to it at least once a day all the way through high school.

Earlier I was listening to The Who's _Live at Leeds_:


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> Now listening to Genesis' _A Trick of the Tail_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my friend introduced to LP to me in my junior year of high school, I listened to it at least once a day all the way through high school.
> 
> Earlier I was listening to The Who's _Live at Leeds_:


I really enjoy The Who!


----------



## Itullian

An all time favorite.


----------



## jim prideaux

Itullian said:


> An all time favorite.


in my early teens this was the second 'album' (in the days when that word carried weighty significance!) I bought,the first being Never a Dull Moment-difficult to imagine now but those were the days when Rod really did count for something-you had to be there and at a certain age to 'get it'

This morning after Glazunov I have been listening to a Caravan compilation I bought in Sainsburys for three quid-eccentric and English music at its best-in the past few months I have bought some 'absolute corkers' in the supermarket for near to nothing-'Aces' as Billy Bob would say!


----------



## jim prideaux

aajj said:


> Wow, this album brings back memories. When i was a kid i attended summer camp, they'd have occasional dances, and "Glad" would always be played. When i was a teen i got into the rest of the album. Thanks for your comments.


Winwood-another hero and I still listen to him regularly in one context or another-'Somtime I feel so uninspired' from 'On the road' on for his guitar playing,the criminally ignored first solo album for 'Hold on' and 'Vacant Chair'........I could go on and on!


----------



## MagneticGhost

JACE said:


> Now listening to Genesis' _A Trick of the Tail_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my friend introduced to LP to me in my junior year of high school, I listened to it at least once a day all the way through high school.
> 
> Earlier I was listening to The Who's _Live at Leeds_:


Trick of the Tail - what an awesome album. All great - but I have a particular love for Entangled. Especially the long instrumental outro.


----------



## elgar's ghost

MagneticGhost said:


> Trick of the Tail - what an awesome album. All great - but I have a particular love for Entangled. Especially the long instrumental outro.


It's one of my three or four favourite Genesis albums - they may have been lucky to have been able to 'promote from within' after Gabriel's departure but the blend of humour and sublimity is Genesis at the top of their 70s game. A very strong album throughout, beautifully played and sung.


----------



## pmsummer

ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL REMEMBERS THE ALAMO
*Asleep at the Wheel
*
Shout! Factory


----------



## pmsummer

THE CROCKETT CHRONICLES
_Fathers of Texas Series_
*K.R. Wood*

Texanna Records


----------



## pmsummer

FATHERS OF TEXAS
*K.R. Wood*

Texanna Records


----------



## Vaneyes

Released in the UK, March 6, 1970.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Albert7

Thanks to dedalus, we have this fine piece now:


----------



## Albert7

Celebrating some Russian pop music which I dig btw:


----------



## science

Since February 15th, this is the non-classical I've listened to:

View attachment 65725


----------



## Blancrocher

The Supremes - Where Did Our Love Go?


----------



## maestro267

*Marillion*: Brave


----------



## Albert7

science said:


> Since February 15th, this is the non-classical I've listened to:
> 
> View attachment 65725


That is totally awesome! A1 sauce for your selections.


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> Now listening to Genesis' _A Trick of the Tail_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my friend introduced to LP to me in my junior year of high school, I listened to it at least once a day all the way through high school.
> 
> Earlier I was listening to The Who's _Live at Leeds_:


Did you enjoy any other Genesis albums? They had something to prove after Peter Gabriel left and they made a statement with _Trick of the Tail. _Terrific album and I always have a soft spot for "Ripples." I went crazy for them for a couple of my teen years and still enjoy their '70s albums. _Selling England By the Pound, Foxtrot, The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway _and _Nursery Cryme _are top drawer progressive rock (or whatever label). Also a big fan of the first two post-Gabriel albums, _Trick _and _Wind & Wuthering_. After that, lost interest.

I saw Genesis on their _Wind & Wuthering_ tour, when Phil Collins was beginning to step out of Gabriel's shadow and before the band went pop. They had a second drummer, I think Chester Thompson, and put on a great performance.


----------



## aajj

Itullian said:


> An all time favorite.


_Every Picture... _is a great album from beginning to end. I think all his early albums through _Never a Dull Moment_ are worthwhile.

Vaneyes recently posted a "on this day" video of "Do You Think I'm Sexy" and I thought about how far down the drain he'd gone from the early '70s to the late '70s.


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> _Every Picture... _is a great album from beginning to end. I think all his early albums through _Never a Dull Moment_ are worthwhile.
> 
> Vaneyes recently posted a "on this day" video of "Do You Think I'm Sexy" and I thought about how far down the drain he'd gone from the early '70s to the late '70s.


He couldn't do much wrong from 68-74 - two albums with the Jeff Beck Group, four albums with the Faces, the solo albums up until 'Smiler'. The rot set in once he moved to LA to live the Hollywood dream with Britt Ekland. Sophisticated as the playing was by the army of Southern session heavies on Atlantic Crossing it was nevertheless the beginning of the end, creatively at least. Even the raunchy 'Hot Legs' from 1977 seemed empty and bogus compared to similarly earthy but earlier fare such as 'Stay With Me'.


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> He couldn't do much wrong from 68-74 - two albums with the Jeff Beck Group, four albums with the Faces, the solo albums up until 'Smiler'. The rot set in once he moved to LA to live the Hollywood dream with Britt Ekland. Sophisticated as the playing was by the army of Southern session heavies on Atlantic Crossing it was nevertheless the beginning of the end, creatively at least. Even the raunchy 'Hot Legs' from 1977 seemed empty and bogus compared to similarly earthy but earlier fare such as 'Stay With Me'.


"Hot Legs" is the rock equivalent to the discoid "Do You Think I'm Sexy": vapid and, as you put it, empty. He may have thought he was capturing the raunch of Faces or the Stones, if he cared enough to think about it at all. If i want to hear a Stones riff by a band other than the Stones, i'll listen to Bowie's "Rebel Rebel."


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> Did you enjoy any other Genesis albums? They had something to prove after Peter Gabriel left and they made a statement with _Trick of the Tail. _Terrific album and I always have a soft spot for "Ripples." I went crazy for them for a couple of my teen years and still enjoy their '70s albums. _Selling England By the Pound, Foxtrot, The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway _and _Nursery Cryme _are top drawer progressive rock (or whatever label). Also a big fan of the first two post-Gabriel albums, _Trick _and _Wind & Wuthering_. After that, lost interest.
> 
> I saw Genesis on their _Wind & Wuthering_ tour, when Phil Collins was beginning to step out of Gabriel's shadow and before the band went pop. They had a second drummer, I think Chester Thompson, and put on a great performance.


I'd love to have seen Genesis while Steve Hackett was still with them but I was just a wee bit too young - I never got to see them until 1980 and even then we had to queue overnight in the cold outside the venerable old Birmingham Odeon as we knew the tickets would sell out within hours of the box office opening. It was all enormodomes after that tour.


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> I'd love to have seen Genesis while Steve Hackett was still with them but I was just a wee bit too young - I never got to see them until 1980 and even then we had to queue overnight in the cold outside the venerable old Birmingham Odeon as we knew the tickets would sell out within hours of the box office opening. It was all enormodomes after that tour.


I would have loved (or killed, at the time) to have seen them with Gabriel but i did not get into them until after he was gone. They played Madison Square Garden when i saw them, which holds (or held) about 19,000 for concerts. They did not sell the place out, not even close, but i suppose playing a venue that large was a preview of things to come. Losing Hackett after _Wind & Wuthering_, in retrospect, signaled a change in their approach. When their next album, _And Then There Were Three_, came out, i thought they might fade away into oblivion. Guess not!


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> I would have loved (or killed, at the time) to have seen them with Gabriel but i did not get into them until after he was gone. They played Madison Square Garden when i saw them, which holds (or held) about 19,000 for concerts. They did not sell the place out, not even close, but i suppose playing a venue that large was a preview of things to come. Losing Hackett after _Wind & Wuthering_, in retrospect, signaled a change in their approach. When their next album, _And Then There Were Three_, came out, i thought they might fade away into oblivion. Guess not!


Yes, there was a discernible sense of a new kind of economy with the writing on ...And Then There Were Three, but it was an album that I still liked a lot on the whole. Had they kept that balance between stripping some of the fat away while still having a recognisable connection with their standard sound then I wouldn't have gone off them as quickly as I did. I appreciate that the band felt they had to move on and they did it very cleverly, but they nevertheless became too mainstream for my liking.


----------



## SimonNZ

Seeing what all the fuss is about:










actually I've been looking for an excuse to check out more early Genesis. I like Trespass, but have heard the others only once if that - possibly due to being overwhelmed and confused by The Lamb Lies Down some time back.


----------



## Guest

aajj said:


> I would have loved (or killed, at the time) to have seen them with Gabriel


I''m your man then! Selling England tour, Manchester.

Magical. (when Phil Collins was just the drummer!!!)


----------



## MagneticGhost

maestro267 said:


> *Marillion*: Brave


Yay - Marillion. Not many mentions here.


----------



## MagneticGhost

maestro267 said:


> *Marillion*: Brave


Yay - Marillion. Not many mentions here.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Art Rock

The fabulous new Steven Wilson album _Hand. Cannot. Erase._, one of the best albums of recent years.


----------



## aajj

dogen said:


> I''m your man then! Selling England tour, Manchester.
> 
> Magical. (when Phil Collins was just the drummer!!!)


I am envious! :tiphat:


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


>


I never cared for the album but love the song. The video is marvelous! Central Park in the '70s.


----------



## starthrower

Some bloody old, but bloody good Limey rock.


----------



## JACE

aajj said:


> Did you enjoy any other Genesis albums? They had something to prove after Peter Gabriel left and they made a statement with _Trick of the Tail. _Terrific album and I always have a soft spot for "Ripples." I went crazy for them for a couple of my teen years and still enjoy their '70s albums. _Selling England By the Pound, Foxtrot, The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway _and _Nursery Cryme _are top drawer progressive rock (or whatever label). Also a big fan of the first two post-Gabriel albums, _Trick _and _Wind & Wuthering_. After that, lost interest.


Yeah, I'm pretty much with you. I love everything from _Nursery Cryme_ to _Wind & Wuthering_. Occasionally, I'll pull out _And Then There Three..._ and _Duke_. But they're not on the same level.

I do admit that the mid-70's QUARTET -- post-Gabriel departure, pre-Hackett Departure -- is my favorite incarnation of the band. I know _Trick_ and _W&W_ inside out, backwards and forwards just because I've heard them a million times. 

_Selling England_ or _Foxtrot_ are my faves from the Gabriel era.



aajj said:


> I saw Genesis on their _Wind & Wuthering_ tour, when Phil Collins was beginning to step out of Gabriel's shadow and before the band went pop. They had a second drummer, I think Chester Thompson, and put on a great performance.


I'm JEALOUS! I wish I'd seen them then.

The closest I'll ever come to that was Steve Hackett's recent "Genesis Revisited" tour, which was surprisingly good. Not the same tho'!


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> Seeing what all the fuss is about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I've been looking for an excuse to check out more early Genesis. I like Trespass, but have heard the others only once if that - possibly due to being overwhelmed and confused by The Lamb Lies Down some time back.


I am a HUGE Genesis fan -- but _Lamb_ has never resonated with me. (I'm in the minority in that regard.) There are many other better starting points, imho.


----------



## JACE

MagneticGhost said:


> Yay - Marillion. Not many mentions here.


Wow. I haven't heard Marillion in a LONG time. I had _Script for a Jester's Tear_ and _Misplaced Childhood_ on cassette tapes. They're both long gone.


----------



## JACE

aajj said:


> I am envious! :tiphat:


Me too! 

..............


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat, dedalus is playing us this wonderful classic:


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty much with you. I love everything from _Nursery Cryme_ to _Wind & Wuthering_. Occasionally, I'll pull out _And Then There Three..._ and _Duke_. But they're not on the same level.
> 
> I do admit that the mid-70's QUARTET -- post-Gabriel departure, pre-Hackett Departure -- is my favorite incarnation of the band. I know _Trick_ and _W&W_ inside out, backwards and forwards just because I've heard them a million times.
> 
> _Selling England_ or _Foxtrot_ are my faves from the Gabriel era.
> 
> I'm JEALOUS! I wish I'd seen them then.
> 
> The closest I'll ever come to that was Steve Hackett's recent "Genesis Revisited" tour, which was surprisingly good. Not the same tho'!


_Selling England_ is my favorite Gabriel-era album, though my favorite song is "Supper's Ready" on _Foxtrot_. I never heard of that Steve Hackett tour but i'm assuming he included "Horizons," the lovely little guitar piece that i think of as the unofficial introduction to "Supper's Ready."

I saw Peter Gabriel on his first solo tour after leaving the band. No theatrics or costumes, just a straight-up performance and a good one. Robert Fripp was in the band. He stood behind a curtain, but during the set the crowd cheered for him to show himself; he stepped out and acknowledged everyone. That was strange!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

_Wildgänse rauschen durch die Nacht_ - a German WWI-era march.






A song of the men who looked into the very face of death with courage and defiance.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Art Rock said:


> The fabulous new Steven Wilson album _Hand. Cannot. Erase._, one of the best albums of recent years.


I was going to ignore this release because I've been spending too much money. 
Curses!! I might have to rush out and buy it now 

Loved his Raven album.


----------



## MagneticGhost

JACE said:


> Me too!
> 
> ..............


Me three.
I love Genesis in all their incarnations but I'm completely with Jace. The quartet was my favourite. Wind and Wuthering is my favourite album of all time. 
Although we disagree on the Lamb which is my 2nd favourite.


----------



## isorhythm

This kind of evening...


----------



## Albert7

isorhythm said:


> This kind of evening...
> 
> View attachment 66053


My gosh... I wish that I could get to hear. Sadly enough I have to wait until Friday this week.


----------



## JACE

MagneticGhost said:


> Me three.
> I love Genesis in all their incarnations but I'm completely with Jace. The quartet was my favourite. *Wind and Wuthering is my favourite album of all time.*


_Like the dust that settles all around me,
I must find a new home.
The ways and holes that used to give me shelter,
Are all as one to me now._


----------



## starthrower

I like Afterglow on the live album. I still don't own Wind & Wuthering. I finally bought And Then There Were Three, and I think it's excellent! Too bad it sounds horrible at high volumes. The CD remastering is not very good.


----------



## Guest

Just being assaulted by Dillinger Escape Plan.

Any other fans out there??


----------



## Vronsky

*Swans -- The Burning World*









Swans -- The Burning World (1989)

I like the depressive sentiment woven throughout the album. Great cover by Robert Mapplethorpe also.


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> I like Afterglow on the live album. *I still don't own Wind & Wuthering*.


GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



starthrower said:


> I finally bought And Then There Were Three, and I think it's excellent! Too bad it sounds horrible at high volumes. The CD remastering is not very good.


Yeah, the remastering is very odd.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not a fan of the long, opening number. "Daddy, Daddy, you promised." And I have a good live recording of Blood On The Rooftops on Steve Hackett's Genesis Revisited live set.


----------



## starthrower

Cracked out the 5 disc set.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dustin

Probably my favorite recording of a musical, period.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music Of The World's Peoples, Vol.1" (Smithsonian Folkways, 1951. Henry Cowell, Producer)


----------



## aajj

Hendrix live at Berkeley


----------



## pmsummer

BEGEGNUNGEN II
*Brian Eno
Hans-Joachim Roedelius
Dieter Moebius
Conny Plank*

Sky Records


----------



## Morimur

Art Rock said:


> The fabulous new Steven Wilson album _Hand. Cannot. Erase._, one of the best albums of recent years.


Seems to be generating a lot of praise from critics, including _allaboutjazz_. Will investigate further.


----------



## pmsummer

THE BERN PROJECT
*Rhys Chatham*

Hinterzimmer


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^^ Please can people stop encouraging me to buy this album - I've spent my monthly allowance. 

Seriously - I'm a big fan. Raven was one of the albums of it's year. I've been looking forward to this release but it's sort of sprung up on me and I will have to wait a couple of weeks until payday now.



Edit - Referring to post 2 up - Morimur and Steven Wilson.


----------



## Morimur

MagneticGhost said:


> ^^^^^ Please can people stop encouraging me to buy this album - I've spent my monthly allowance.
> 
> Seriously - I'm a big fan. Raven was one of the albums of it's year. I've been looking forward to this release but it's sort of sprung up on me and I will have to wait a couple of weeks until payday now.
> 
> Edit - Referring to post 2 up - Morimur and Steven Wilson.


Well, you can listen to the whole thing before you buy...


----------



## SimonNZ

Eric Clapton - Rush soundtrack


----------



## pmsummer

BRENT JONES AND THE T.P. MOBB
*Brent Jones and the T.P. Mobb*

Chordant


----------



## Blancrocher

Materia - Materia Girl


----------



## Morimur

Blancrocher said:


> Materia - Materia Girl


I've a sudden craving for milk (not sausages!).


----------



## SimonNZ

"Primitive Music Of The World" (Smithsonian Folkways, 1962. Henry Cowell, producer.)


----------



## tortkis

Peter Gordon - Symphony 5








https://foommusic.bandcamp.com/album/peter-gordon-symphony-5
Peter Gordon's first new album in 20 years. I enjoyed this a lot.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Long considered one of pop music's uncategorisable oddities, the Mighty Shatner recites poetry and song lyrics over quaint, almost MOR mood music. The highlights (this term being open to individual interpretation) are undoubtedly the covers of two famous 60s rock songs - Mr. Tambourine Man and Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds.

Originally released on the Decca label in 1968 and - surprise, surprise - unsuccessful on release, this album became a much sought-after cult item, and the second wind it gained after its re-release in the CD era prompted a follow-up c. 35 years later called Has Been. The jury's still out as to whether the man himself was/is doing this for self-deprecating laughs or whether he was/is in deadly earnest, but this campy classic still has to be heard to be believed.


----------



## Vesteralen

My super-frequent rotation of non-classicals for March


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> Long considered one of pop music's uncategorisable oddities, the Mighty Shatner recites poetry and song lyrics over quaint, almost MOR mood music. The highlights (this term being open to individual interpretation) are undoubtedly the covers of two famous 60s rock songs - Mr. Tambourine Man and Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds.
> 
> Originally released on the Decca label in 1968 and - surprise, surprise - unsuccessful on release, this album became a much sought-after cult item, and the second wind it gained after its re-release in the CD era prompted a follow-up c. 35 years later called Has Been. The jury's still out as to whether the man himself was/is doing this for self-deprecating laughs or whether he was/is in deadly earnest, but this campy classic still has to be heard to be believed.


Sometimes, perhaps it's best to not go "where no man has gone before."


----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> Sometimes, perhaps it's best to not go "where no man has gone before."


Indeed so (now where did I put that Planet Romulus 'Tribute to James Brown' album...)


----------



## pmsummer

DELUXE
*Harmonia*
Music and concept by Rother/Roedelius/Moebius

Brian


----------



## pmsummer

THE EARTH IS NOT A COLD DEAD PLACE
*Explosions in the Sky*

The Temporary Residence


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Originally released on the Decca label in 1968 and - surprise, surprise - unsuccessful on release, this album became a much sought-after cult item, and the second wind it gained after its re-release in the CD era prompted a follow-up c. 35 years later called Has Been. The jury's still out as to whether the man himself was/is doing this for self-deprecating laughs or whether he was/is in deadly earnest, but this campy classic still has to be heard to be believed.


It's one of those things that's so bad it's good. I'm listening to Spleen - Lucy in the Sky.


----------



## pmsummer

DURCH DIE WÜSTE
*Hans-Joachim Roedelius*

Sky


----------



## pmsummer

AN EMPTY BLISS BEYOND THIS WORLD
*The Caretaker*

Haft Records


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

FILMS FOR RADIO
*Over the Rhine*

Back Porch Records


----------



## pmsummer

A FIX BACK EAST
*Tarbox Ramblers*

Rounder


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet with Eberhard Weber*

ECM


----------



## SimonNZ

"Folk Music of the Mediterranean" (Smithsonian Folkways, 1952. Henry Cowell, producer.)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Badinerie

Touch of 70's "Allmany"cool.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

ECM


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm watching a Tuvan throat singer covering Queen. I don't think I'll do that again.


----------



## elgar's ghost

What was side two has a little less impact than side one but overall this is one of the most explosive albums of that - or any other - era. Ramblin' Rose and Kick Out The Jams is still one the most potent opening one-two punches to an album ever. I wonder if the bloke who emceed for the band, 'Brother' J.C. Crawford, is still around...


----------



## pmsummer

THE HANGMAN'S BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER
*The Incredible String Band*

Island


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> What was side two has a little less impact than side one but overall this is one of the most explosive albums of that - or any other - era. Ramblin' Rose and Kick Out The Jams is still one the most potent opening one-two punches to an album ever. I wonder if the bloke who emceed for the band, 'Brother' J.C. Crawford, is still around...


MC5 was the only band to show up and perform at the concert in the park during the 1968 Democratic Convention in Chicago. The other bands who had agreed to play were supposedly scared off by the threat of violence.


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> MC5 was the only band to show up and perform at the concert in the park during the 1968 Democratic Convention in Chicago. The other bands who had agreed to play were supposedly scared off by the threat of violence.


Yes - back then there was no doubting the 5's commitment to the causes they believed in, whether you shared their political standpoint or not.


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> Yes - back then there was no doubting the 5's commitment to the causes they believed in, whether you shared their political standpoint or not.


MC5 were very much of their time, as politically oriented as any rock band that ever existed, including British punks such as The Clash - and like the later punks they recorded some head-stomping music.


----------



## cwarchc

Shame they haven't done anything else easily available


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded March 14, 1941.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Ricky Ricardo", Viva Cuba!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

BBC RADIO 3
*Jacques Loussier Trio*

BBC Radio 3 Transcription

_Jazz trio renditions of classical works and jazz standards._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Peggy Lee*

This lady sure could turn a phrase.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fine comp primarily covering the Temps' Norman Whitfield era.


----------



## pmsummer

LAST EXIT TO HAPPYLAND
*Gurf Morlix*

Rootball


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music of the World's Peoples: Vol. 2" (Smithsonian Folkways, 1952. Henry Cowell, producer)


----------



## Badinerie

Different kind of cool.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAUGHING STALK
*Wovenhand*

Sounds Familyre


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## aajj

^^^ 
I listened to their first two albums this week.


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> Fine comp primarily covering the Temps' Norman Whitfield era.


They really changed with the times, and successfully. Ball of Confusion and Psychedelic Shack are a long way from My Girl and Get Ready.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


>


I love those horn-based bands from back then. But a guy his age saying, "I love you, got to have you, CHILD," that's creepy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

A companion to Vehicle on YouTube is Barbara Eden singing Spinning Wheel. Wow, that's weird. And they gave Brittney Spears grief for lip-syncing and dancing? As Berthold Brecht said, "The line forms on the right, dear."


----------



## Chronochromie

.................................................. ..


----------



## pmsummer

LET'S MAKE A RECORD
_Original recording remastered_
*Sister Gertrude Morgan *

Rope-A-Dope


----------



## aajj

Television - _Marquee Moon_


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE & WAR
_B-Sides & Remixes_
*Josh Garrels*

Small Voice


----------



## pmsummer

MAMBO SINUENDO
*Ry Cooder
Manuel Galbán*

Nonesuch - Perro Verde


----------



## Albert7

Chilling out to a classic rap album on TinyChat here:


----------



## pmsummer

THE BEST OF...
*Altan*

Green Linnet


----------



## Vaneyes

Released March 17, 1972. Bonus--the creative process. LOL


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, March 18, 1967.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> Released March 17, 1972. Bonus--the creative process. LOL


I had this 45 back in the day. Came in this goofy sleeve. 
The b-side, "Blindman," was also pretty good.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> I had this 45 back in the day. Came in this goofy sleeve.
> The b-side, "Blindman," was also pretty good.


I've seen it spelt three ways--bugaloo, boogaloo, bugalu.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> I've seen it spelt three ways--bugaloo, boogaloo, bugalu.


I've only seen the one spelling, boogaloo. 
Songfacts.com offers these thoughts about the meaning of the title:

_"Boogaloo" was Ringo's nickname for Paul McCartney. The song was Ringo urging Paul to stop his snide remarks in the press about the other Beatles, and just make good music. _

_The BOOGALOO was a rock & roll dance popular in the 1960's. Therefore, while Ringo MAY have been referring to Paul in his song by saying things like " you think you're a groove" or "get yourself together now", he is not calling Paul a boogaloo._

On a personal note, I have never danced the boogaloo or been called a boogaloo (not to my face).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Released March 17, 1972. Bonus--the creative process. LOL
> 
> [/video]


You know, if he'd just learned how to write music on paper, he wouldn't have had to be stumbling around the house looking for a tape recorder. Or at least write down "Bflat, G, F-F, G." It's not rocket science. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## GreenMamba

Donald Byrd, Street Lady


----------



## Ingélou

Kevin Burke, the 'Toss the Feathers' set from his LP, 'If the Cap Fits'. 




*Pure bottled exhilaration, with a green label. *


----------



## Sonata

Working my way through all of my Epica albums. Next if I'm still in symphonic metal mode, I'll be listening to all of my Stream of Passion albums.


----------



## Guest

Time for some down-tuned!






Alice in Chains

Stone

:tiphat:


----------



## Vesteralen

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 64609
> 
> 
> Basie could often be great. This disc gets pretty high marks from critics. Not sure it's my personal favorite, but I never begrudge it when it's on its turn in the rotation.


I'm starting to begrudge it. I'm getting a bit sick of Joe Williams.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Playing this as a non-Beethoven interval. None of the group's six studio albums were great all the way through but this, their third, came mighty close. A remarkably mature work for a band whose three oldest members were still only 20 at the time of recording (the bass player was only 17).

RIP Koss and Andy Fraser.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Depeche Mode*: _Violator_


----------



## pmsummer

THE POWER OF THE TRUE LOVE KNOT
*Shirley Collins*

Polydor


----------



## Vaneyes

A little too new-age compared to earlier stuff. Jefferson Starship kicked off their first tour on this day in 1974.


----------



## Tristan

I don't know how someone with a non-classical taste as ridiculous as mine ends up liking great classical music, but that's just how its. My latest non-classical obsession

"Chocolate Disco" by Perfume


----------



## starthrower

Flakes, Flakes!


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGE OF HEART
*Martin Speake*
Bobo Stenson
Mick Hutton
Paul Motian

ECM


----------



## pmsummer

THE REMINDER
*Feist*

Polydor


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROYAL TENENBAUMS
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_
Various Artists
Mutato Muzika Orchestra
*Mark Mothersbaugh*

Hollywood Records


----------



## pmsummer

THE SERMON ON EXPOSITION BOULEVARD
*Rickie Lee Jones*

New+West


----------



## pmsummer

SAD DAYS, LONELY NIGHTS
*Junior Kimbrough*

Fat Possum


----------



## pmsummer

SOWIESOSO
*Cluster*

Sky


----------



## pmsummer

SPIRIT CANOES
*Stag Hare*

Inner Islands


----------



## pmsummer

SPIRITS
*Richard Stolzman*

RCA Victor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> A little too new-age compared to earlier stuff. Jefferson Starship kicked off their first tour on this day in 1974.QUOTE]
> 
> I thought Jefferson Starship's early material was really good, especially the Red Octopus album, but I can't really offer much justification for their evolving into the MOR pap machine of the 80s and 90s. No offence meant, Vaneyes.


----------



## aajj

^^^
I much preferred Jefferson Airplane. 
_Red Octupus _has some very good songs, such as Fast Buck Freddie, Play on Love and the hoedown Git Fiddler. Good mainstream pop and the only Starship album i ever cared for.


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, March 21, 1964.


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> ^^^
> I much preferred Jefferson Airplane.
> _Red Octupus _has some very good songs, such as Fast Buck Freddie, Play on Love and the hoedown Git Fiddler. Good mainstream pop and the only Starship album i ever cared for.


As did I, but I found their Bark and Long John Silver albums underwhelming on the whole. However, I can forgive them because they gave us one of THE great counter-culture anthems, Volunteers.


----------



## cwarchc

A good set from the Proclaimers


----------



## elgar's ghost

Not considered a top-notch effort but that's only by Morrison's own celestial standards of his late 60s/early 70s output. Forget that it was bookended by the superb Moondance and Tupelo Honey and you still have a fairly strong album.


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> Not considered a top-notch effort but that's only by Morrison's own celestial standards of his late 60s/early 70s output. Forget that it was bookended by the superb Moondance and Tupelo Honey and you still have a fairly strong album.


Love this album! While I don't put it up with his _very _best albums of the period, it's filled with first-rate songs and the looseness of a singer and band having a grand, casual time. Some of the lesser known great songs are Crazy Face, Call Me Up in Dreamland, I'll Be Your Lover Too and especially Virgo Clowns. Many other artists would kill (or injure) for these songs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've got my six-month-old on my lap. What else can I listen to?


----------



## starthrower

Jimi Hendrix, of course!


----------



## aajj

^^^
Based on Manxfeeder's six month old, i reckon the Hendrix song would be "If Six Was Nine."



elgars ghost said:


> As did I, but I found their Bark and Long John Silver albums underwhelming on the whole. However, I can forgive them because they gave us one of THE great counter-culture anthems, Volunteers.


Also one of the great bits of psychedelia to a bolero beat, "White Rabbit." All of _Surrealistic Pillow _is very fine. I also used to have their best-of collection on vinyl, _The Worst of the Jefferson Airplane._

I don't know much of _Bark _but i had the vinyl _Long John Silver_. Not much there, as you said. The title song was a stand-out. The album cover was designed to be converted into a cigar or "stash" box. I was around 12 and my "stash" consisted of odds & ends such as pens, pencils and baseball cards.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Cult Music Of Cuba" (Folkways Records, 1951.)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

"Music Of Equatorial Africa" (Folkways Records, 1950.)


----------



## tortkis

SimonNZ said:


> "Music Of The World's Peoples, Vol.1" (Smithsonian Folkways, 1951. Henry Cowell, Producer)


Folkways looks very interesting, thank you. I'm now listening to this one. I love Oay Lalay.


----------



## SimonNZ

Indispensable documents of vanished worlds, and of forgotten sources of traditions.

I'm actually starting a project of listening to one Folkways album every day, starting with the oldest.

Luckily I have access to almost the entire catalogue through my local library's website (via a subscription service called AlexanderStreet).


----------



## Guest

Lucky you! I hardly have access to decent books at my local library!


----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBIE
*Monica Zetterlund
Bill Evans*

Philips


----------



## pmsummer

THE WELL BELOW THE VALLEY
*Planxty*

Polydor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chic:* I'll Be There
Back in the Old School


----------



## tortkis

Windsongs - The Sound of Aeolian Harps - Roger Winfield


----------



## SimonNZ

"Unquiet Grave and Other American Tragic Ballads" - Andrew Rowan Summers, voice and dulcimer

(Folkways, 1951)


----------



## aajj

SimonNZ said:


> Indispensable documents of vanished worlds, and of forgotten sources of traditions.
> 
> I'm actually starting a project of listening to one Folkways album every day, starting with the oldest.
> 
> Luckily I have access to almost the entire catalogue through my local library's website (via a subscription service called AlexanderStreet).


Have you listened to this one? These recordings will have you doin' a jig and bouncing around the room. 

Here is the track listing:
http://www.folkways.si.edu/classic-old-time-music-from-folkways/american-folk/album/smithsonian


----------



## padraic

A Brooklyn-based experimental metal band called Sannhet.

https://sannhet.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Il_Penseroso

And one of my favorite songs, his biggest hit: The End... such a heavenly voice! Sadly he passed away so soon.


----------



## isorhythm

I'm listening to this new Kendrick Lamar album.









I'm pretty sure this is genius. If you like contemporary hip hop at all you need to listen to it ASAP (of course if you like contemporary hip hop at all, you already know about it).


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music Of The Sioux And Navajo" (Folkways, 1949)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

At the Gym today, I listened to *Heaven & Hell's 'The Devil You Know'*









Presently, I'm listening to *'Behind the Wall of Sleep' by Black Sabbath (Mk. I) from the 'Reunion' Live Album*


----------



## aajj

Patti Smith - _Horses_


----------



## Blancrocher

Lotte Lenya - Mack the Knife


----------



## Blancrocher

Hildegard Knef - Amsterdam


----------



## dreamer

From the 30th anniversary package of the Darkness lp. He recorded the complete album live in 2009, I think.






Better than the original ?


----------



## SimonNZ

"Folk Music Of Hungary" (recorded by Bela Bartok. Folkways, 1950)


----------



## Blancrocher

Jeanne Moreau - Le Tourbillon De La Vie


----------



## Blancrocher

Mina & Alberto Lupo - Parole Parole


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, March 26, 1955.


----------



## FPwtc

Larry Young - Lawrence of Newark. A dense funky free jazzy organ masterwork. More about textures than solos.


----------



## aajj

Captain Beefheart & the Magic Band - _Doc at the Radar Station_ (1980)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Love and Rockets, "Mirror People"






Bad Religion, "You Are (The Government)"






Bad Religion, "Delerium of Disorder"






Bette Midler, "Best Bette"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

M83, "Kim and Jessie"

I love this video.


----------



## pmsummer

*Not yet 'classical'?*










MERCY
*Meredith Monk*
Theo Bleckmann, Allison Easter, Katie Geissinger, Ching Gonzalez; Vocals
Bohdan Hilash; Clarinet, Clarinet (Bass), Clarinet (Contrabass), Composer
John Hollenbeck; Bell, Bells, Bowed Vibes, Composer, Cowbell, Cymbals, Drums (Bass), Gong, Marimba, Melodica, Metal Percussion, Percussion, Piano, Resonator, Triangle, Unknown Contributor Role, Vibraphone, Vocals, Xylophone
Meredith Monk; Composer, Primary Artist, Producer, Vocals
Allison Sniffin; Piano, Synthesizer, Viola, Violin, Vocals

ECM


----------



## pmsummer

BANDONEON PURE
_Dances of Uruguay_
*René Marino Rivero*; bandoneon

Smithsonian Folkways


----------



## Albert7

Using both a HTC Desire 510 phone and iPod Classic this morning, I heard this dope album from iTunes (w/ pops and cracks from a 12" vinyl transfer).


----------



## Blancrocher

Rita Hayworth - Put the Blame on Mame


----------



## pmsummer

KEN BURNS JAZZ
_The Story of America's Music_
5-CD set of the music from the PBS series
*Various Artists*

Columbia Legacy - Verve - PBS


----------



## pmsummer

LIKE MINDS
*Gary Burton*
Chick Corea
Pat Metheny
Roy Haynes
Dave Holland

Concord Jazz


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> LIKE MINDS
> *Gary Burton*
> Chick Corea
> Pat Metheny
> Roy Haynes
> Dave Holland
> 
> Concord Jazz


Awwwww... I really miss your iPod classic shots!


----------



## SimonNZ

"Folk Music Of Ethiopia" (Folkways, 1951)


----------



## Albert7

This morning on the train I sampled out:










and


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio de Andre - Il bombarolo


----------



## Schubussy

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - No More Shall We Part


----------



## Manxfeeder

Apparently disco is having a resurgence. Here's a video to help you brush up on your moves.


----------



## tortkis

Delphine Dora: Près du coeur sauvage (2014)








https://delphinedora.bandcamp.com/album/pr-s-du-coeur-sauvage
Complex and beautiful. A fantastic album.

Delphine Dora (b. 1980) is "a pianist, improviser, singer, and songwriter from France."


----------



## Blancrocher

Chan Chan


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music Of Indonesia" (Folkways, 1950)










"Folk Music Of Palestine" - (Folkways, 1951)


----------



## Cheyenne

My God this is a great live album -- I came for Magic Dick but stayed for the others. I love how the cover isn't actually a full house.


----------



## Guest

Egg: The Polite Force

Ah, they don't make prog rock like this any more. Still beautiful music...


----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> Egg: The Polite Force
> 
> Ah, they don't make prog rock like this any more. Still beautiful music...


Dave Stewart is god!


----------



## Schubussy

Ozric Tentacles - Pungent Effulgent


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Stella By Starlight/On The Street Where You Live/Guilty/Friendly Persuasion/For Every Man There's a Woman George Shearing

This is side one of this LP, there's one of the deepest scratches I've ever seen on side two, which prevents me from playing it (I finished off a stylus on it!!), it is a beautiful record (well, side) and there are so many allusions to the classics - especially Debussy - that I almost wondered which thread it belongs best on! Here I think really. NB. have just found a CD of this LP, 2nd hand online which has extra tracks on and very cheap, it's ordered, so I'll soon be able to listen to the whole thing plus more lovely Shearing sounds, YAY!


----------



## aajj

Volare - The Very Best of The Gipsy Kings


----------



## Vesteralen

March is ending, so, retiring from my frequent play list are a few albums I have really enjoyed listening to the whole month long.

I'm on my final listening to








By no means a gritty prog rock band, their style was pretty firmly rooted in classical music. Michael Dunford's writing featured numerous classical quotes and references. Betty Thatcher's lyrics could occasionally seem a wee bit pretentious (as could the music) to some listeners, but I often find them fascinating in a nostalgic way.

The main attraction of the band to me, though, was the incredible Annie Halsam, easily one of the most gifted female vocalists ever. Even her live performances show her seemingly effortless traversal of the demanding range required by these songs.

"Kiev" is probably my favorite track on this album, but I love them all. One of my collection's classic albums.


----------



## Andreas

Only found out about Coleman recently, not being a jazz listener much.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Despite the band playing in front of what sounds a predominantly teenyboppish Japanese crowd this is a terrific live album. I used to have the original 1978 release on LP (proudly declaring itself to be on 'Kamikaze yellow vinyl' - hmm...), but this expanded 2-disc edition is excellent - especially welcome is the storming version of The Move's California Man.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Double disc, 51 tracks:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cheyenne said:


> My God this is a great live album -- I came for Magic Dick but stayed for the others. I love how the cover isn't actually a full house.


That is a GREAT album. I had this one back in high school days. This was when J. Giles was a hard driving band, before they went commercial and (sorry but) then sucked. Same thing happened to ZZ Top. Went commercial and sucked, but they sold more albums. Well, its the masses.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan - Minneapolis Tape, Bonnie Beecher's Apartment, 22nd December 1961


----------



## aajj

SimonNZ said:


> Bob Dylan - Minneapolis Tape, Bonnie Beecher's Apartment, 22nd December 1961


This looks very interesting. I think he was still going by his family name of Zimmerman, before changing to Dylan.

And now for something completely different: Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti


----------



## Vesteralen

Frequent rotation discs - new for April:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the new Nightwish album. I can't wait to see them next month.


----------



## aajj

Vesteralen said:


> Frequent rotation discs - new for April:
> 
> View attachment 67568
> View attachment 67569
> View attachment 67570
> View attachment 67571
> View attachment 67572


The Renaissance title song on that album, "Ashes are Burning," is a beauty.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Next up on my car stereo is a great rocking, Crazy Horse style, rendition of American folk songs:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rumours* album goes #1, April 2, 1977.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Fabian's* 72 these days. Two wives "turned him loose", but he's content with his third (m.1998).


----------



## Blancrocher

Howlin' Wolf - Smokestack Lightning


----------



## Blancrocher

Stones - Can't You Hear Me Knocking


----------



## Schubussy

Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left








Perhaps my favourite album, though I change my mind a lot.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Typical Donovan - even during his 65-69 creative and commercial peak he could induce jaw-dropping with one song and toe-curling with the next! This is definitely one of his stronger albums, though...

Note: Donovan's 60s discography in the UK and the US often parted company, but this time (unlike the early Rolling Stones output which was fairly bowdlerised in the US) the US albums were far more thoughtfully compiled, and these are the versions that have been re-released.


----------



## cwarchc

An interesting line up, and a great album. IMHO


----------



## pmsummer

A FIX BACK EAST
_Were You There_
*Tarbox Ramblers*

Rounder


----------



## SimonNZ

"Songs And Dances Of Armenia" (Folkways, 1952)


----------



## pmsummer

A LOVE SUPREME
*John Coltrane*

Impulse!


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, April 4, 1964.


----------



## pmsummer

THE STONE
*David Olney*

Bandcamp


----------



## Haydn man

Pink Floyd Wish you were here
One of their best albums


----------



## opus55

Arch Enemy: War Eternal










I like the new album very much.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Steve Howe and Martin Taylor have both been around for a very long time. Steve of course is mostly known for his work with YES and also Asia. Taylor is probably best known for his association with Stephane Grappelli and also David Grisman. I had trouble deciding if I should post this here or in the Jazz Hole thread because there are many elements on this album that fit the Jazz genre. However, I wanted anyone, not just Jazz fans, who loves great guitar work to know about this album. It really is masterfully crafted and every piece on here is fantastic. Two of the world's best guitarists collaborating on one of the best guitar albums I have heard. It's available on Spotify so if you can take a listen and check it out. You won't be disappointed!










Kevin


----------



## starthrower

Plucked this out of the B&N bargain bin last week. I love Newman's songs, and his classic American piano style. Normally I can't stand nasal vocals, but Randy has so much charm that he makes it attractive.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This was released on his last studio album which came out after he died last summer:


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC BY: RY COODER
_Music for Films_
*Ry Cooder*

Warner Bros.


----------



## pmsummer

Set on repeat.


----------



## starthrower

This is all instrumental, and cooks like hell. Great stuff!


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell*, guitar
Eyvind Kang, viola
Rudy Royston, drums

Savoy Jazz


----------



## Blancrocher

Jason Moran & Robert Glasper


----------



## Blancrocher

Vijay Iyer Trio - Human Nature


----------



## pmsummer

Blancrocher said:


> Vijay Iyer Trio - Human Nature


Where's the "Double Like" button?


----------



## cwarchc

Today's commute


----------



## Manxfeeder

Alabama Shakes, Boys & Girls

*







*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*George Benson, Benson and Farrell.*

This is a blast from my past; I haven't heard this since the '70s. In fact, it's bringing up some unpleasant memories from the time when I used to listen to it. It's weird how music can transport you back to somewhere that you haven't been for a long time.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is one of my blasts from the past:


----------



## Chronochromie

The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Old Harp Singers Of Eastern Tennessee" (Folkways, 1951)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Finnish band Nightwish has some songs based on Richard Dawkins' evolutionary biology book_ The Greatest Song on Earth_.

I really like the Danish singer Flor Jansen a lot- personality-wise that is.

I absolutely love the band's tribute to evolution and to human freedom and creativity in their new song "Shudder Before the Beautiful," which has Richard Dawkins reading his book at the beginning of the song:

"Shudder Before The Beautiful"

The deepest solace lies in understanding
This ancient unseen stream
A shudder before the beautiful

Awake Oceanborn
Behold this force
Bring the outside in
Explore the self to epiphany

The very core of life
Is soaring higher of truth and light

The music of this awe
Deep silence between the notes
Deafens me with endless love
This vagrant island Earth
A pilgrim shining bright
We are shuddering
Before the beautiful
Before the plentiful
We're the voyagers

Tales from the seas
Cathedral of greed

The very core of life
Is soaring higher of truth and light

The music of this awe
Deep silence between the notes
Deafens me with endless love
This vagrant island Earth
A pilgrim shining bright
We are shuddering
Before the beautiful
Before the plentiful
We're the voyagers

The unknown
The grand show
The choir of the stars
Interstellar
Theatre play
The nebula curtain falls
Imagination
Evolution
A species from the veil
As we wander
In search of
The source of the tale

The music of this awe
Deep silence between the notes
Deafens me with endless love
This vagrant island Earth
A pilgrim shining bright
We are shuddering
Before the beautiful
Before the plentiful
We're the voyagers






They're playing in Hollywood next month!!!! _;D_


----------



## Belowpar

Ever wondered what the song of the moment actually sounded like?






If you have to ask, you just don't understand.


----------



## pmsummer

SimonNZ said:


> "The Old Harp Singers Of Eastern Tennessee" (Folkways, 1951)


I will bet that is a wonderfully powerful recording. Great set list!


----------



## jim prideaux

when I was in my mid teens I had the good fortune to be introduced to Van Morrison through the album Tupelo Honey-well aware that since then he has become increasingly 'mainstream' and arguably quite boring-every so often I return to the days when for me he could do no wrong-when Caravan was THE song and It's too late to stop now the greatest live album-so on a sunny afternoon while 'pottering'-The Philosophers Stone,a double CD of outtakes and alternate versions,many from the earlier and more creative part of his career.......


----------



## padraic




----------



## Belowpar

jim prideaux said:


> when I was in my mid teens I had the good fortune to be introduced to Van Morrison through the album Tupelo Honey-well aware that since then he has become increasingly 'mainstream' and arguably quite boring-every so often I return to the days when for me he could do no wrong-when Caravan was THE song and It's too late to stop now the greatest live album-so on a sunny afternoon while 'pottering'-The Philosophers Stone,a double CD of outtakes and alternate versions,many from the earlier and more creative part of his career.......


Now there's a thread? When was Van the Man at the top of his game?

Did you purchase the deluxe 4 CD Moondance with the outakes? Fascinating.

How did this






Turn into?






Alchemy?


----------



## Easy Goer




----------



## cwarchc

This mornings drive music


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two-disc retrospective taken predominantly from the group's six albums with the original line-up. Disc one is almost flawless as it focusses heavily on the mainly excellent first two albums, Bad Company (1974) and Straight Shooter (1975). The law of diminishing returns kicked in afterwards, although the best material from the next two albums, Run With The Pack (1976) and Burning Sky (1977), would have made for a fairly solid album in its own right. Sadly, I haven't many too kind words for the final two albums, Desolation Angels (1979) and Rough Diamonds (1982) - both indicate that Paul Rodgers and Mick Ralphs were creatively running on fumes and manager Peter Grant's increasing lack of interest probably also had a discouraging effect.


----------



## SimonNZ

Horace Andy - Dance Hall Style










Massive Attack - Protection

...to compare the original version of Horace Andy's "Spying Glass" with his more famous later version with MA. And concluding once again that wonderful as the originals are they greatly benefited from the added menace brought to the later versions (particularly the night and day difference of the sweet love song "You Are My Angel" with the ominous "Angel" from _Mezzanine_ - perfectly used/choreographed for the kidnapping of Zoe in The West Wing.)










Jorge Ben - A Tabua De Esmeralda










Lee Moses - Time And Place


----------



## Easy Goer

This was a recent purchase. Eydie Gorme had a beautiful voice.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm trying to accelerate my complete playing of the collection, so I've had a few non-classical albums on lately (they go faster, since I can typically absorb them in 1-2 plays).










Cabaret Voltaire: The Living Legends

I was heavily into this band in the mid- to late-'70s. This collects their singles and I really enjoyed the look back.










Guess Who: Track Record

I was heavily into this band when I was about 12-16 or so. I had all of their 45s, and there were a lot of them! This collects these songs and some others, from all of their albums. Again, I really enjoyed hearing it, but the last 3 tracks were regrettably taken to fill out the final disc (and there would have been many fine songs left to choose from).










Tony Rice: Sings Gordon Lightfoot

Tony does bluegrass versions of Gordon's greatest hits. Yes, I heard all of these when I was in junior high school, too, and I think I prefer Tony's versions.










David Grisman, Jerry Garcia, Tony Rice: The Pizza Tapes

Allegedly, this was a tape that was stolen by the pizza boy and bootlegged, before being released as an album. I'm not sure that I fully believe that. This is not the sort of thing I would buy, as I much prefer studio recordings, but this album is a success. The guys do a lot of bluegrass standards.










Einstürzende Neubauten: Ende Neu

This was their first album after the fall of the wall. I love this group. This album was a transitional one between their early post-punk noise and later poetic art rock phases. It has a few of my favourite songs, but a number of lesser ones. Still, it is a nice album of the Zeitgeist.


----------



## pmsummer

These New Puritans.


----------



## Vesteralen

Brand new disc from Boz Scaggs. Really blues roots. For a 71 year old guy, he still has his trademark voice. Amazing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Go Go's: "Vacation"










B-52's: "Cosmic Thing," "Channel Z"






Siouxsie, "Spellbound"






Fishbone, "Party at Ground Zero"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bob Dylan, New Morning:









I especially like this song: If dogs run free.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Nightwish, "Storytime"


----------



## pmsummer

EASTER SUITE FOR JAZZ TRIO
_The South Bank Show, 1984_
*Oscar Peterson*
The Oscar Peterson Trio
Oscar Peterson; piano
Niels-Henning Orstedt Pederen; bass
Martin Drew; drums

ArtHaus Musik


----------



## pmsummer

IF I COULD ONLY REMEMBER MY NAME
*David Crosby*

Atlantic


----------



## Easy Goer

John Lee Hooker - The Healer


----------



## pmsummer

*Classical informed by Folk, or Folk informed by Classical? Or is it Jazz?*










THE ENCHANTED GARDEN
*John Renbourn Group
*
Transatlantic


----------



## pmsummer

A MEETING BY THE RIVER
*Ry Cooder*; bottleneck guitar
*V.M. Bhatt*; mohan viná

Water Lily Acoustics


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet* 
with Eberhard Weber

ECM


----------



## SixFootScowl

Next up on my playlist. I just got this double CD set at Dearborn Music used for free because I had 10 punches on my free CD card. 









Ah it is wonderful. Just Johnny and his guitar.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Silly National Socialist politics aside, the _German Africorps March_ is great. The horn flourishes throughout the piece remind me of John Williams.


----------



## Guest

Hendrix live in Cologne, Germany, 1969. Incendiary performances. Not bad sound, but Mitch's drums are all but drowned out by Jimi's guitar.


----------



## mtmailey

*Oldies*

View attachment 68102
I got this cd set heard one cd it brought back memories when i was younger when there lp & tapes..The other cd had a few songs i remember though.IT was refeshing to hear them.


----------



## pmsummer

Alison Krauss, Robert Plant, Buddy Miller, and T Bone Burnett.


----------



## Easy Goer

Stevie Ray Vaughan And Double Trouble - Live Alive


----------



## CMonteverdi

My favorite band:









... i was there last year 

LK


----------



## cwarchc

An interesting group, I couldn't attach a genre to their music


----------



## Taggart

Picked this up in a charity shop. Listened to disc 3 - didn't hear a trace of bluegrass. Interesting the amount of yodelling - Patsy Montana, Jimmy Rogers - but the Carter Family - 

The compiler betrays his age when he talks of Uncle Mac and Children's Favourites when discussing some of the tracks.


----------



## pmsummer

A DYNAMIC NEW SOUND
_Guitar/Organ/Drums_
*The Wes Montgomery Trio*

Riverside


----------



## pmsummer

THE PIPER AT THE GATES OF DAWN
The *Pink Floyd*

EMI

Original mono.


----------



## Easy Goer

Neil Diamond - Hot August Night


----------



## SimonNZ

^Ha! I was playing that just a couple of hours ago for the first time in ages!

A wonderful slightly guilty pleasure.


----------



## pmsummer

FIELD OF REEDS
*The New Puritans*

Infectious


----------



## pmsummer

ACCELERANDO
*Vijay Iyer Trio*

ACT


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> ACCELERANDO
> *Vijay Iyer Trio*
> 
> ACT


I love the glass support that you use for the shots... it made me want to see you encase your vinyl albums in blocks of ice LOL.


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> I love the glass support that you use for the shots... it made me want to see you encase your vinyl albums in blocks of ice LOL.


Back when I first began documenting my plays, they stood before a glass-brick wall in my studio/office. Retired and moved to exurbia, but I kept a leftover brick as a light catcher.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Percy Sledge (74).


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is the Bring it On Home that I like best (must be different song than the one Vaneyes posted):


----------



## Blancrocher

Die Ärzte - Junge


----------



## hpowders

When A Man Loves A Woman

RIP Percy Sledge.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a killer sample track: Help Me


----------



## Pugg

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Aftermath*, released April 15, 1966.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is the Stones album I bought when I was about 10 years old. I admit the Stones are a great rock band but I don't care for them. However, this is a great album from their early bluesy days:


----------



## Vesteralen

I am so bummed.......


----------



## Blancrocher

Edith Piaf - La foule






Sylvie Vartan: La Plus Belle Pour Aller Danser


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dylan. Basement Tapes:


----------



## pmsummer

*The day after Ruination Day.*










TIME (THE REVELATOR)
*Gillian Welch* and *David Rawlings*

Acony


----------



## pmsummer

SKULL AND ROSES
(_Skull Fux)_
*Grateful Dead*

Warner Bros.


----------



## Easy Goer

Jackson Browne - Running on Empty


----------



## Bevo

Sing Sing Sing


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> TIME (THE REVELATOR)
> *Gillian Welch* and *David Rawlings*
> 
> Acony


Wow, that is a smashingly beautiful cover. Now I want to hear this album. Folk rock?


----------



## SimonNZ

Kate Bush - 50 Words For Snow

twice in a row - this has really grown on me


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> Wow, that is a smashingly beautiful cover. Now I want to hear this album. Folk rock?


Americana, so sorta folk-rock, but more towards folk.


----------



## pmsummer

A show from the Beeb/4... with my morning coffee.


----------



## Schubussy

> Americana, so sorta folk-rock, but more towards folk.


I like to think of it as the music on the border of country & folk, that's what it sounds like to me. I love the stuff anyway.


----------



## Albert7

Vaguely related to Liszt ... but right now digging this:


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio De André - Don Raffaè (The Godfather)


----------



## Easy Goer

Natalie MacMaster - Live


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Albert7

This morning on my iPod classic, I heard this iTunes download.










Easily this is one of the finest 10 albums of the past decade. Experimental funk and D'Angelo's bravery in dealing with everything from love to politics make this the creme de la creme.


----------



## Easy Goer

The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed


----------



## Cosmos

Listening through Arcade Fire's album Neon Bible, right now on my favorite song of the album: Intervention


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

GHOSTS
*English Acoustic Collective*

R.U.F.


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> GHOSTS
> *English Acoustic Collective*
> 
> R.U.F.


That cover looks so cool. What kind of music is this?


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> That cover looks so cool. What kind of music is this?


Traditional British. Guitar, fiddle, and concertina.


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, April 21, 1956.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

The non-classical song I've been listening to most this month:


----------



## Morimur

Cesare Impalatore said:


> The non-classical song I've been listening to most this month:


BAAAHAHAHA! I used to get a kick out of her surname when I was in grade school...cos you know, she's a woman and....nevermind.


----------



## pmsummer

SUNSHINE SUPERMAN
*Donovan*

EMI


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Morimur said:


> BAAAHAHAHA! I used to get a kick out of her surname when I was in grade school...cos you know, she's a woman and....nevermind.


Don't worry, I love anecdotes from the blithe times of immaturity :lol:


----------



## clara s

non-classical for tonight

a hymn


----------



## elgar's ghost

After much roadwork in the late 60s The Who were a ferocious live act by the time a new decade dawned - this hitherto low-key gig from Leeds University from February 1970 shows them on their best form. Original vinyl album was about 40m long and with audience noise all but mixed out. This 'deluxe' reissue contains (I think) the whole concert along with the often amusing between-song patter from Pete Townsend with the odd contribution from Daltrey and Moon. Entwistle characteristically contents himself with the occasional barely-audible aside.

The Who had an unorthodox chemistry for a hard rock band - in their case it was usually Townshend's power chords which anchored the group while Entwistle and Moon often elaborately played all around him. It sounds like a recipe for disaster but when they got it right - as they usually did back then - the results were incredible. Disciplined chaos!


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA NOVA PELOS PASSAROS
*Charlie Byrd*

Riverside


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> BOSSA NOVA PELOS PASSAROS
> *Charlie Byrd*
> 
> Riverside


pmsummer you have such great tastes in albums... And I still love that ice block effect.

Honestly you almost have me tempted to freeze one of my Suzanne Vega vinyls in our freezer and then I will take it out.


----------



## pmsummer

ESBJÖRN SVENSSON TRIO PLAYS MONK
*Thelonious Monk*
Esbjörn Svensson Trio

ACT


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> pmsummer you have such great tastes in albums... And I still love that ice block effect.
> 
> Honestly you almost have me tempted to freeze one of my Suzanne Vega vinyls in our freezer and then I will take it out.


Thank you.

Remember, don't play that Vega disc until it warms up to 99.9F.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Itullian

elgars ghost said:


> After much roadwork in the late 60s The Who were a ferocious live act by the time a new decade dawned - this hitherto low-key gig from Leeds University from February 1970 shows them on their best form. Original vinyl album was about 40m long and with audience noise all but mixed out. This 'deluxe' reissue contains (I think) the whole concert along with the often amusing between-song patter from Pete Townsend with the odd contribution from Daltrey and Moon. Entwistle characteristically contents himself with the occasional barely-audible aside.
> 
> The Who had an unorthodox chemistry for a hard rock band - in their case it was usually Townshend's power chords which anchored the group while Entwistle and Moon often elaborately played all around him. It sounds like a recipe for disaster but when they got it right - as they usually did back then - the results were incredible. Disciplined chaos!


One of the great rock albums of all time.
When rock was ROCK


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to the new Howard Jones album.
Some great synthy tracks, instrumentals and pretty piano led songs about connecting and loving each other. Not much here to dislike.


----------



## SimonNZ

Curtis Mayfield - There's No Place Like America Today (1977)


----------



## cwarchc

preceded by


----------



## pmsummer

ANTIFOGMATIC
*Punch Brothers*

Nonesuch


----------



## pmsummer

FIELD OF REEDS
*These New Puritans*

Infectious


----------



## tortkis

Erling Wold: The Bed You Sleep in








https://erlingwold.bandcamp.com/album/the-bed-you-sleep-in

_"The soundtrack for Jon Jost film, a movie that starts sad and gets much sadder, and music that conveys a moody atmosphere of regret and loss. A mix of live instruments and samples from the sawmill that dominates the town where the movie was shot. A mix of Wold's typical post-classical style with country elements."_

Accordion - Big Lou 
Cello - Matthew Brubeck 
Clarinet - Beth Custer 
Drums - Mark McQuade Crawford 
Piano - Erling Wold 
Saxophone - Nik Phelps 
Viola - Katrin Wreede


----------



## pmsummer

tortkis said:


> Erling Wold: The Bed You Sleep in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://erlingwold.bandcamp.com/album/the-bed-you-sleep-in


Guess I oughta hear this.


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> Guess I oughta hear this.


Found and ordered.


----------



## tortkis

pmsummer said:


> Found and ordered.


Great, I hope you will enjoy it. I think Wold is a very good composer.

Now listening to:

Billy Childs: Map to the Treasure: Reimagining Laura Nyro








Billy Childs, Renee Fleming, Yo-Yo Ma, Dean Parks, Carol Robbins, Scott Colley, Carlitos del Puerto, Brian Blade, Vinnie Colaiuta, Mark Robertson, Jen Choi Fischer, Luke Maurer, Vanessa Freebairn-Smiith, Jay Bellerose, Becca Stevens, Lisa Fischer, Alyssa Park, Esperanza Spalding, Wayne Shorter, Rickie Lee Jones, Chris Potter, Ledisi, Susan Tedeschi, Steve Wilson, Shawn Colvin, Chris Botti, Dianne Reeves, Alison Kraus, Dan Tyminski

I didn't know Laura Nyro. This is really nice.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a sample of Tom Feldmann's playing.


----------



## pmsummer

tortkis said:


> Great, I hope you will enjoy it. I think Wold is a very good composer.


You had me at 'Accordion, Cello, Clarinet, Drums, Piano, Saxophone, and Viola'.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Shuggie Otis - Inspiration Information


----------



## brotagonist

I just had Dylan's _Bringing it all back Home_ album on; now, it's Eno's _Here come the warm Jets_. I love 'em both, but it's Eno that will get a second helping  and at least double the volume


----------



## Blancrocher

Ray Charles: What'd I Say


----------



## elgar's ghost

tortkis said:


> Great, I hope you will enjoy it. I think Wold is a very good composer.
> 
> Now listening to:
> 
> Billy Childs: Map to the Treasure: Reimagining Laura Nyro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Childs, Renee Fleming, Yo-Yo Ma, Dean Parks, Carol Robbins, Scott Colley, Carlitos del Puerto, Brian Blade, Vinnie Colaiuta, Mark Robertson, Jen Choi Fischer, Luke Maurer, Vanessa Freebairn-Smiith, Jay Bellerose, Becca Stevens, Lisa Fischer, Alyssa Park, Esperanza Spalding, Wayne Shorter, Rickie Lee Jones, Chris Potter, Ledisi, Susan Tedeschi, Steve Wilson, Shawn Colvin, Chris Botti, Dianne Reeves, Alison Kraus, Dan Tyminski
> 
> I didn't know Laura Nyro. This is really nice.


That's inspired me to play this, Laura's second album. Talk about assured - this was recorded when she was barely out of her teens. Recommended to anyone who might like gospel/soul shot through with Brill Building smarts. Wish she'd written something for the stage - God, what a talent she was.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Robin Hood Ballads" - Wallace House (Folkways, 1953)


----------



## tortkis

elgars ghost said:


> That's inspired me to play this, Laura's second album. Talk about assured - this was recorded when she was barely out of her teens. Recommended to anyone who might like gospel/soul shot through with Brill Building smarts. Wish she'd written something for the stage - God, what a talent she was.


Thanks, I am listening to that album now. Her music is so powerful and touching.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Right now I'm listening to this nice concert by Björk at the Royal Opera House:


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> I just had Dylan's _Bringing it all back Home_ album on; now, it's Eno's _Here come the warm Jets_. I love 'em both, but it's Eno that will get a second helping  and at least double the volume


Dylan just did a sold out show in Tampa.


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> That's inspired me to play this, Laura's second album. Talk about assured - this was recorded when she was barely out of her teens. Recommended to anyone who might like gospel/soul shot through with Brill Building smarts. Wish she'd written something for the stage - God, what a talent she was.


I have all of Laura Nyro's albums and was fortunate to hear her live at NYC's Fillmore East. Those were the days!
My favorite album of hers is New York Tendaberry.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> I have all of Laura Nyro's albums and was fortunate to hear her live at NYC's Fillmore East. Those were the days!
> My favorite album of hers is New York Tendaberry.


Wow... those were the good ole days.

I wish that I had something from Nyro on vinyl.


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to Frank Zappa's Freak Out! It was one of my favourite albums when I was 18  Some of the lyrics are pretty good, very sarcastic and irreverent, but some is regrettably just too inane. Still, it was fun, but I was pretty glad when it ended  (What used to be the first LP disc was the best, but the final two longer tracks on the former second disc are too stupid to be taken very seriously.)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

elgars ghost said:


> That's inspired me to play this, Laura's second album. Talk about assured - this was recorded when she was barely out of her teens. Recommended to anyone who might like gospel/soul shot through with Brill Building smarts. Wish she'd written something for the stage - God, what a talent she was.


One of my all time favorite singer/songwriter albums. Still holds up well after all these years.

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> I just listened to Frank Zappa's Freak Out! It was one of my favourite albums when I was 18  Some of the lyrics are pretty good, very sarcastic and irreverent, but some is regrettably just too inane. Still, it was fun, but I was pretty glad when it ended  (What used to be the first LP disc was the best, but the final two longer tracks on the former second disc are too stupid to be taken very seriously.)


I read in an interview with FZ that the album was released without his consultation before Monster Magnet was finished. I've seen some photos of the studio sessions where Frank is conducting a larger ensemble instrumentalists, but the weirdness and offbeat humor tends to downplay the serious compositional side of things.


----------



## starthrower

Kevin Pearson said:


> One of my all time favorite singer/songwriter albums. Still holds up well after all these years.
> 
> Kevin


Love that one too! Laura Nyro was a musical goddess.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic


----------



## Blancrocher

4 Seasons - Oh What a Night


----------



## Belowpar

elgars ghost said:


> Despite the band playing in front of what sounds a predominantly teenyboppish Japanese crowd this is a terrific live album. I used to have the original 1978 release on LP (proudly declaring itself to be on 'Kamikaze yellow vinyl' - hmm...), but this expanded 2-disc edition is excellent - especially welcome is the storming version of The Move's California Man.


Part of the fun of this site is being reminded.

Saw Cheap Trick in a small club in Birmingham circa 1978 where they announced their special guest to join them on stage...Roy Wood.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Belowpar said:


> Part of the fun of this site is being reminded.
> 
> Saw Cheap Trick in a small club in Birmingham circa 1978 where they announced their special guest to join them on stage...Roy Wood.


Now that I'd like to have bore witness to - thanks for the memory!


----------



## Blancrocher

OMC - How Bizarre


----------



## padraic




----------



## Autocrat

Bought a Dream Theater 5 disc set with the residual $20 on a gift card I got for Christmas.









For those who don't know, I would classify the early Dream Theater output such as these albums as:


Harmonically simple.
Rhythmically complex.
Melodically rich.
Lyrically challenged (unless you're a 17-year old boy with depressive tendencies).
Technically challenging.
Awesomely well played.

I really like it, some of my favourite DT songs live in this set, and at the price I couldn't walk past.

Happy to expand on any of the above points if anyone gives one enough to ask.


----------



## Vaneyes

Glenn Miller's "PE 6-5000", recorded April 28, 1940. :tiphat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0OUkNOwpXtc#t=25

Related:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEnnsylvania_6-5000


----------



## Sonata

Sent By Ravens & Skillet: two excellent Christian Rock bands

Nothing More, straight up rock, very enjoyable


----------



## Blancrocher

Edwyn Collins - I Never Met a Girl Like You Before


----------



## Blancrocher

Black - Wonderful Life


----------



## Autocrat

Sonata said:


> excellent Christian Rock bands


That's a phrase you don't read too often.


----------



## Easy Goer

Listening to Joni Mitchell - Court and Spark. News reports today indicate she is in a coma.


----------



## pmsummer

SPIRIT OF THE ZITHER
*Sister Claire Bénédicte*
Carmelite Nun of Luçon

Jade


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## senza sordino

It's been a while since I have posted here. These are the last five non-classical albums I've listened to.

John Renbourn Sir John a lot
View attachment 68928

Claude Bolling Suite for Classical Guitar and Jazz Trio
View attachment 68929

Chick Corea Return to Forever
View attachment 68930

The Beatles Rubber Soul
View attachment 68931

Django Reinhardt and Stephane Grappelly with the Quintet of the Hot Club of France
View attachment 68932


----------



## Blancrocher

Yma Sumac - Chuncho


----------



## pmsummer

THE THIRD QUARTET
*John Abercrombie*; guitar
Mark Feldman; violin
Marc Johnson; bass
Joey Baron; drums

ECM


----------



## SimonNZ

B.B.King - Indianola Mississippi Seeds


----------



## Blancrocher

Man of Constant Sorrow


----------



## Schubussy

I think maybe I should consider this a guilty pleasure*, steampunk is pretty silly but I can't deny I really like this song a lot.

*edit: nah, f it, it's cool.


----------



## pmsummer

STARS IN MY CROWN
*Jorma Kaukonen*

Red House


----------



## pmsummer

Blancrocher said:


> Man of Constant Sorrow


Ayeeee... ham a man!


----------



## brotagonist

Earlier today I listened to:










Wes Montgomery, Cannonball Adderley & the Poll Winners

While I am a great fan of both Wes and Julian, this is not either of their best albums, although I believe it might be the only one with them together. It is enhanced with some rousing vocal swing numbers, but they are not the greatest of the era, either. It's sort of a B- album, one that die-hards will definitely want, but it's not essential for a casual jazz fan. As of a couple of hours ago, I no longer own it


----------



## AnotherSpin

Troubadour - JJ Cale


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Death - Voice of the Soul:


----------



## Schubussy

Perfect night driving song


----------



## Albert7

Day 1.















Title: Rare Tracks (YouTube link)

Performer(s): Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth

Classical Music Piece Associated with this Work: Any aria album with Franco Corelli; Mahler's Symphony No. 6; Mahler's Symphony No. 7

Breakdown: In full disclosure, I own this full album on compact disc and it remains probably my most valuable single disc album in my personal collection when I got the Japanese import a long time ago. People here are wondering why I began my journey with a remix compilation. For me, some of the remixes are even better than the originals on the two albums Mecca and the Soul Brother and The Main Ingredient. Pete Rock's production remains the epitome of that lush orchestral sound and even though this remix disc does not feature prominently the strong horn sampling that was a signature of Mecca and the Soul Brother, the producer's ability to evince a very lilting quality with a "breezy" yet hardcore approach to each of the remixes proves again that the remix isn't a mere throwaway track but a philosophical discursion into exploring the possibilities of revisiting the same song within a different context than before. Sadly why this album never made it to iTunes yet puzzles me.

My favorite song:

Hard to say honestly. Personally every single track on this short album is a refined banger or head nodder here. Pete Rock before his breakup with C.L. Smooth could do nearly no wrong with nearly flawless production. So I vote for the following:

Get on the Mic (Remix). I enjoyed the original version on The Main Ingredient but I would like to argue that the remix is much profound with that lovely sample that drives the impetus for the whole song. After researching on the WhoSampled database, the key sample is from The Charmels' Sea Shells with that fundamentally dope bassline and horn melody. Arguably this is the version that should have been on the original LP but Pete Rock decided to go with the more minimal version instead. In that case, it's basically the same lyrics with the switched up sample in question and pretty much the same drum beats, funky and dirty in 8-bits just the way that I relish it. I recommend anyone hearing this to find it as the final track on the album as the closer.

My favorite lyric:

C.L. Smooth on It's Not A Game...

It's not a game when the Mecca Kane lucifer knows your name
Now I think I'm on the verge of black male growing extinct
Now my survival they libel the label homicidal
My spirits aren't idle, now you put your hands on the Bible
Now the opposite of my God is Nimrod
Taught by Master Faud, hard, now I'm pulling your card

Definitely a fascinating lyric from the MC with a ton of William Blake imagery here. I still am trying to decipher what C.L. Smooth was trying to say here but I suspect a lot of it has to do with the religious imagery with the 5 Percenter philosophy. Considering that I am not an expert in esoteric philosophy from that generation, I just merely marvel at the dense amount of images that remind me of the great poet Dante in The Divine Comedy. Apparently the concept of extinction is something that probably falls into the depth of stuff that I don't have a full grasp yet on.

Conclusion: A must hear for sure. And definitely the best compilation of remixes ever for me. Perhaps along with Buckwild's remix disc which I will examine later on. A definite winner to hear.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Classical duty done for the time being - now time for the good Doctor and his swampy night tripping remedies:

Gris-gris (1968)
The Sun, Moon & Herbs (1971)


----------



## Albert7

Title: The Main Ingredient (YouTube link, sadly enough not on US iTunes)

Performer(s): Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth

Classical Music Piece Associated with this Work: Bruckner's Symphony No. 8; Mahler's Symphony No. 8

Breakdown: Definitely the best (or more like my favorite) album that came out of the Chocolate Boy Wonder's basement (the nickname for Pete Rock here). Gone are the signature horn samples that amassed on the All Souled Out EP and Mecca and the Soul Brother albums. Here we have a refined sound that infuses each song as a complete banger from start to finish. There are almost no weak spots whatsoever and the lovely instrumental interludes increases the listener's appreciation for the high level of craftsmanship and crate digging that proves again how Pete Rock could be literally producing consistently on a concept album. Also it is wonderful how upbeat and tough the album sounds just like listening to the voice of Wunderlich with that smoothness that C.L. Smooth is able to deliver without any compunction.

My favorite song:

Too many to list but the stand out for me is the posse cut In the Flesh. With the brilliant introduction or prelude sampling the luxurious vibes from the song Ralph's New Blues of the Modern Jazz Quartet into the backbone sample of George Benson's guitar lick from Face It Boy, It's Over, this song is a fabulous example of how elegance and masculine toughness could be combined together into a blend that flows smoothly like a cup of iced coffee in the morning. The orchestral overlays with a sample from the Steve Miller Band's Space Intro and Fly Like an Eagle add a subtle touch of rock that highlights the very strong "maleness" of the track similar to that of the vodka portion of a martini. Finally the chopped up elements in the outro from Kool and the Gang's jazz track Dujii helps out with the breakbeat with lots of muscle that showcases Pete Rock's ability to compose the beat with that funky jazz flavor that perks up one's ears in such a way that subverts the tough male lyrics of the poetic participants in question.

This is the posse track that includes the relatively unknown group InI, whose group album got shelved by the Elektra label due to issues with the total genius of the Chocolate Boy Wonder during the early 1990's. Rob-O and Deda are incredible in their guest appearance here.

My favorite lyric:

C.L. Smooth on Sun Won't Come Out...

I rule chicks off acoustics, watchin the Knicks
We up ten, but need to stop shootin bricks
Put the jailhouse funk in under stars
Til the lines on my looseleaf, look like some metal bars
My forecast hits a megablast, and what I invent
A pack of bloodhounds could never get the scent
Payin off the beast now my bills increase
If there's a five dollar rock sold in the park I want a piece

Undoubtably a complex lyric that didn't even feature any form of enjambment (for those in the know for English majors). Here the basketball metaphor and jail imagery suggesting entrapment is a fine example of C.L. Smooth's writing skills. Also there exists a reference to poetry writing which adds a meta-fictional quality of the whole song in such a way that layers a reflective touch to the underlying desperate tone of composing lyrics for money versus lyrics for art's sake. Such a tenor within his voice crescents in a way that manifests the emotional vehicle that C.L. Smooth wouldn't be able to reproduce in his later solo efforts.

My favorite guest lyric:

Rob-O on In the Flesh...

Rob-O's at the top of the list, so bust this
Stick to funk like Scotch, the top-notch vocalist
You don't stop, cause I can illustrate with the needle
Penetrating straight to the souls of many people
Is there any evil? On this path I'm innovating
Stil faking, put down your pads and stop waiting
See the year of the fly MC is here, so stand clear
I'm facing the Gods with no fear

Enough said... anyone who compares himself/herself to scotch is a winner in my book. The spiritual nature of rapping is highlighted in the metaphor of life's journey and the question of ethical values within rapping as a form of social responsibility. The line referring to the afterlife when the MC arrives in the face of the gods is incredible because it connects the masculine toughness with a moral ability to resist evilness. One can see later on that Rob-O would bring back that theme into InI's album. And the Benson guitar sample just adds the tough lack of resistance of the listener to the gravitas of the whole explanation that entails the balancing between moral decision making and the necessity of music making.

Conclusion: Definitely one of the top 10 rap albums ever on my list. Why people neglect this album puzzles me and it's definitely a gem worth re-discovering. Hopefully iTunes will bring this album someday to the shores. Virtually no weak points and the lyrics and production is very consistent. The interludes are great and worth hearing alone just like Wagner's Tristan und Isolde easily. At least peep on the YouTube link.


----------



## cwarchc

Now


----------



## Albert7

Tonight on my record player, I am spinning Cold Blood from the late 1960's.


----------



## Albert7

On my record player, I am blasting out Carly Simon's first album while my stepdad and Ben are sleeping.


----------



## pmsummer

*Non-Classical Red Seal?*










SHADOW BEHIND THE IRON SUN
*Evelyn Glennie*
Evelyn Glennie; percussion, improvisation
Michael H. Bauer; production, improvisation, mixing

RCA Red Seal


----------



## Easy Goer

SimonNZ said:


> ^Ha! I was playing that just a couple of hours ago for the first time in ages!
> 
> A wonderful slightly guilty pleasure.


Sorry I missed your earlier comment. Not something I play very much but just for early childhood memories.


----------



## Albert7

Title: D.I.T.C. (YouTube link, not on iTunes)

Performer(s): D.I.T.C. posse

Classical Music Piece Associated with this Work: Mozart's Symphonies 39-41, Berg's Lulu

Breakdown: Definitely raw New York finest hip-hop at its finest. Straight from the underground, we have the likes of O.C., Lord Finesse, Fat Joe, Showbiz, A.G., Buckwild, and Big L all delivering wonderful tracks that range in themes on the art of rapping to dealing with police brutality in the face of redemption from the streets. With guest production from DJ Premier, my jaw drops every time I hear this album because of the variety of rhyme approaches. Lots of descriptions and battle rhymes.

My favorite song:

Day One. The vibraphone and bass sample from the Oliver Sain song "On The Hill" is alone worth its weight in gold. With priceless lyrics from each member of the crew and the dark, well-crafted vibes increasing the menace behind the lyricism of the street poets, this slamming track exemplifies simple production values that highlight the brilliance of the complete posse cut.

My favorite lyric:

Big L in Da Enemy...

I drive up and down Harlem blocks, iced out watch
Knots in my socks, cops think I'm selling rocks
Pulling me over to see if I'm drunk, but I'm sober
They wouldn't f--- with me if I drove a Nova
Listen Columbo, you're mad because your money come slow
And what you make in a year, I make in one show
Now you wanna frisk me and search my ride
Call me all kind of names, try to hurt my pride
You're just mad cause I'm a young cat, pockets dumb fat
Talking 'bout, "Where the gun at?" I been there and done that
I'm through with that illegal life, I'm staying legit

This verse alone is quite relevant to today's charged political atmosphere. Here there is the theme of redemption from street dealing to a better life and the act of being judged based on looks rather than actions. Big L's thoughtful politics need very little explanation due to the insightful story about this potentially deadly confrontation with the authorities who try to throw him into the pen.

Conclusion: Production is relatively inconsistent on this album so not everything here is a head nodder but the cuts "Ebonics," "Day One," and anything that DJ Premier dropped on this album is worth listening. It's definitely a classic in its own right and unjustly neglected in the canon. The Rockwilder mix of the song "Thick" is awful and instantly forgettable. My plan is to hear the other D.I.T.C. albums or compilations which are available on iTunes to see if those are more consistent and worthy efforts.


----------



## cwarchc

Carrying on with my "world music" tour


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Laura Fygi, Watch What Happens.*

Wow, this lady can sing. And not just sing; she knows how to phrase. This is a lovely recording, but it isn't definitive for her; she's even better than this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Laura Fygi, Rendez-Vous*

Oh, shucks, there's not much better than Laura Fygi singing in French.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I had the best time last night seeing Nightwish, Sabaton, and Delain at the Greek Theater in Griffith Park up in Los Angeles.

I went because I wanted to see the Finnish heavy metal band Nightwish with their Dutch singer Floor Jansen- whom I love- but I have to say in all honesty that the Swedish power metal band Sabaton who opened up for them very nearly stole the show (well, they clearly did for some of my friends). They're one of the best live acts I've seen in ages. I very nearly went hoarse screaming during their set. If you like manly, warrior metal- this is the band for you. I expected them to be kind of fatuous and sort of comic-book hyperbole judging from what little I saw on You Tube- but they were nothing of the sort. Absolutely tight, full-tilt-charge awesome- at least as a live act.

The Dutch band Delain put on a cute 'girly-metal' set- nothing that moved me but certainly pleasant in its way. I did like the _joie de vivre_ of their singer, Charlotte Wessels.

And Nightwish?- they played like lions, although it took Floor about forty minutes or so to get into her animated stride. Once she did though, Nightwish's set really kicked into high gear. They played an older Nightwish standard "Stargazers," which was the best I've ever heard it done. "Storytime," "The Greatest Show On Earth," and "Ghost Love Score" just exuded love and vitality.

I was jumping around so much that I lost my phone in addition to my voice- but who cares? Not even Cal Trans closing large swaths of the I-5 freeway on my way back home (turning a two hour drive into a four-hour-plus drive) could dampen the mood. I haven't seen a rock show that good in ages. I wanted to stay out all night long in Hollywood, but my friends had to work the next day- so instead of getting home at six in the morning they got back- thanks to Cal Trans- at three-thirty in the morning. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## GreenMamba

The late Ben E. King


----------



## Albert7

Title: It's the SP's (YouTube link, not on iTunes due to it being a greatest hits mixtape)

Performer(s): The Sound Providers mixed by DJ Reveal

Classical Music Piece Associated with this Work: Babbitt's All Set; Beethoven's Symphony No. 9

Breakdown: DJ Reveal mixes a bunch of greatest hits from a bunch of The Sound Providers albums. It's just so dope in fact to hear DJ Reveal scratch song by song across a most wonderful selection. So spiritual an experience that I can't really describe my joy upon hearing this album every single time. Just listen to the YouTube link above and tell me what you think.

My favorite song:

I love them all. Okay, I will highlight...

It's Gonna Bee (Alright) featuring guest artists Wee Bee Foolish. Dope horn sample with old school funk. And the vocal sample with Greg Nice (I think based on the tone) adds a lovely finish to the song. Positive anthem for surviving through suffering and life.

My favorite lyric:

The Sound Providers with Maspyke on The Throwback...

Talk about it: and no I don't mean no rumor cause-
When the s--- flies, there`s no telling where it glides
Best friends is torn relationships scorned over
Lies that shoulda been aborted before they were born

A lovely lyric regarding broken friendships and trust. Not a typical topic for hip-hop scientists here. I really dig the positive attitude of the rappers here.

My favorite guest lyric:

Maspyke on The Throwback...

Talk about it: you gotta problem with your love-mate
Used to be great, now it's borderline love and hate
Wait, a little time is the recipe
Even if you don't believe in destiny

Word, seriously. That is some pretty deep lyric. I can relate as I am getting divorced presently. So I can understand where he is coming from. Word is bond and I'm outty. Note, very psychologically accurate.

Conclusion: Guys, you seriously need to hear this whole mixtape from the YouTube clip linked above. It's also a download as well but definitely since this is a good summary of The Sound Providers' career, this is a most lofty exploration on any given day. Peace.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Lucio Battisti - I giardini di marzo






The greatest italian singer-songwriter of all, intimate and profound. This is my dearest non classical song.


----------



## pmsummer

JOE PASS IN HAMBURG
*Joe Pass*
The NDR Bigband
Radio Philharmonie Hannover

ACT


----------



## pmsummer

MAPA
*Uakti*

Point Music


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> MAPA
> *Uakti*
> 
> Point Music


Just looking at this photo wants to force me to analyze...






Sorry, psych. I am actually not going to write my usual rap review of Vanilla Ice even though people could bribe me .

Still... all that ice really gets me looking... or more like ice being the simulacrum for glass block or vice versa.


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti*

Verve

"We have got onto slippery ice where there is no friction and so in a certain sense the conditions are ideal, but also, just because of that, we are unable to walk. We want to walk so we need friction. Back to the rough ground!"

-- Ludwig Wittgenstein


----------



## Albert7

Title: Fela Soul (YouTube link, not on iTunes due to it being an experimental mixtape)

Performer(s): De La Soul, Fela Kuti, mixed by Amerigo Gazaway

Classical Music Piece Associated with this Work: Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 21

Breakdown: For my first De La Soul album to analyze here, I decided on an unusual mixtape that the relatively Amerigo Gazaway remixed with the Afrobeat composer Fela Kuti. The concept is very intriguing considering that Kuti is a relatively unknown artist here in the United States. Very ethereal for a conceptual album. Note that I first heard Fela Kuti from a sample that Pete Rock flipped for InI on their album. I love the sound bytes from Kuti's voice throughout the album as interludes.

My favorite song:

Stakes Is High (Remix). For me, it sounds better than the original version.

My favorite lyric:

Pos on Stakes Is High (Remix)...

The instamatic focal point bringing damage to your boroughs
Be some brothers from the east with them beats that be thorough
Got the solar gravitation so I'm bound to pull it
I gets down like brothers are found ducking from bullets
Gun control means using both hands in my land
Where it's all about the cautious livin'
Migrating to a higher form of consequence, compliments
Of strugglin', that shouldn't be notable
Man every word I say should be a hip hop quotable

This is a stern warning about the evils of violence in the black communities and the dangers of the way of the gun. The metaphor from nature are priceless as gold here. With intelligent dissection of what is going on, De La Soul delivers what is one of the most politically insightful lyrics about ghetto living.

Conclusion: An exceptionally creative album for sure. Perhaps not enough scratching for the vocal hooks, etc. from my judgment but the sweet sounds of Fela Kuti help to lift the De La Soul and a Gorillaz song onto a higher plane. Too bad the remix productions are not always consistent with some of the drums not working in full dope mode. However, one must praise Gazaway for thinking about such an original concept! Amen, peep the album.

Also, you can download for free from here: https://amerigo.bandcamp.com/album/fela-soul-remastered. I got a copy of it on both mp3 and ALAC formats. You can also get it in FLAC too.


----------



## Schubussy

Albert7 said:


>


Yes! I'm a big fan of this, little known but very cool mixtape, a friend of mine showed it to me a few months back. I actually skimmed your post quickly & thought you posted De La Soul's '3 Feet High and Rising' and was about to recommend it myself! Unfortunately Amerigo Gazaway I think got into bit of legal trouble with his Tribe Called Quest mixtape. I think I'd choose 'Breakadawn' as best track, or maybe 'Stakes Is High' too.

Dead Can Dance - Within the Realm of a Dying Sun


----------



## elgar's ghost

Interesting compilation album by the short-lived rock/big-band project from the early 70s which was largely the brainchild of 60s British blues veteran/catalyst Alexis Korner and composer/arranger John Cameron. C.C.S. was the catchy abbreviation for the more unwieldy Collective Consciousness Society.

As virtually all of the 20-odd members of the band were session musicians they were usually busy with other work so C.C.S. gigs were rare but they did manage to record three albums and register a few Top 30 singles (one of which was their instrumental version of Led Zep's Whole Lotta Love which was used as the theme tune for TV's Top of the Pops throughout the 70s). Alexis Korner was no singer but thankfully his co-vocalist Peter Thorup was a genuine R & B belter and Cameron was the ringmaster holding it all together.

Great stuff for those for those who might like the idea of early Blood Sweat & Tears as played by a group approaching the size of the Stan Kenton Orchestra.


----------



## Wood

Mars










Various tracks downloaded from amazon by these No Wave legends.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ALTERNATE MOODS OF TIJUANA
*Charles Mingus*

Doxy


----------



## pmsummer

AHMAD JAMAL
_Priceless Jazz Collection Compilation_
*Ahmad Jamal*

GRP


----------



## Albert7

Sorry folks but I won't be able to post up my daily hip hop album review. So tomorrow I will be back on track. Many apologies.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight on vinyl... some Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## pmsummer

THE BED YOU SLEEP IN
Original Motion Picture Soundtrack
*Erling Wold*
Big Lou; accordion
Matthew Brubek; cello
Katrina Wreede; violin
Nik Phelps; saxophone
Mark McQuade-Crawford; drums

Table of the Elements


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio de Andre - Dolcenera






Un Giudice


----------



## Katie

*The Big Five-Oh*

Birth of a Legend and still casting a mighty shadow 20 years post disbandment...


----------



## Albert7

I have decided to not write a full-length breakdown for the hip-hop months because of some family matters that happened yesterday so I am spending some time dealing with this. So basically I will just post the albums I hear here.

Yesterday and today on my iPod classic from an iTunes download. I also have this album ripped on CD as well as the vinyl version for this masterpiece.


----------



## pmsummer

NUESTRO SON BARROCO
_Diferencias e Invenciones_
*Tembembe Ensamble Continuo*

FONCA/Conaculta


----------



## tortkis

Sing Men and Women! by Alan Morse Davies & Dave Seidel








https://mysterybear.bandcamp.com/album/sing-men-and-women

good drone.


----------



## Balthazar

*The xx ~ xx*


----------



## tortkis

To What Strange Place B - Sides: more songs of the Ottoman - American diaspora, 1909 - 29 (Canary Records)








https://canary-records.bandcamp.com...ongs-of-the-ottoman-american-diaspora-1909-29
_24-track, 70-minute, digital-only collection of recordings ca. 1909-1929 that were transferred for possible inclusion on the Tompkins Square Records 3CD set To What Strange Place: the Music of the Ottoman-American Diaspora, 1916-30, but were. for one reason or another, not.

The first 19 recordings were made in New York City or across the river in northern New Jersey by Arab, Armenian, Assyrian, and Greek immigrants. The last 5 tracks were made in present-day Greece, Bulgaria, and Turkey and imported physical or issued domestically in the U.S. for the immigrant market. _


----------



## Guest

I've got a couple of albums of this music...spine tingling...Bulgarian female choir


----------



## ptr

Billy Eckstine and Sarah Vaughan sing the best of Israel Baline (Mercury)










Awesome nostalgia! Israel ruled Tin Pan Alley! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

I heard this ripped CD mixtape (only 5000 copies) on my iPod touch this morning. Very good with a few missteps in production. My favorite song is going to be "Knuckle Sandwich."


----------



## pmsummer

BOOK OF SILK
*Tin Hat Trio
*
Ropeadope


----------



## Belowpar

ptr said:


> Billy Eckstine and Sarah Vaughan sing the best of Israel Baline (Mercury)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome nostalgia! Israel ruled Tin Pan Alley! :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr


Don't know the album but I need to know if there's a better track than…






And yes I know this isn't by Israel Isidore Beilin but it's just georgeioius.


----------



## Belowpar

Albert7 said:


> Sorry folks but I won't be able to post up my daily hip hop album review. So tomorrow I will be back on track. Many apologies.


Albert

In an effort to see if I do have an open mind (wife and daughter rushed to hospital suffering from shock at the very idea!)

Please point me to ONE hip hop TRACK I can hear on Youtube. I will listen to it carefully 3x and will post back on here only positive thoughts I have.


----------



## Art Rock

It has its moments, but it is not as good as his work in and with Genesis.


----------



## Albert7

Belowpar said:


> Albert
> 
> In an effort to see if I do have an open mind (wife and daughter rushed to hospital suffering from shock at the very idea!)
> 
> Please point me to ONE hip hop TRACK I can hear on Youtube. I will listen to it carefully 3x and will post back on here only positive thoughts I have.


Hello there Belowpar,

Here you go:






Like a former TA back in Purdue University awhile back (in organic chemistry lab awhile back), I will offer a few questions...

1) Opinions on the allusion to the original Tom Tom Club song "Genius of Love"?
2) How does the scratches enhance the track? Does it help to elucidate the sampled breakbeat?
3) Opinions on the vocal sample from "Just Rhymin' With Biz"?
4) Does the vocal sample help to improve the historicity of the track? Does it make it more postmodern? With hip-hop referring the "glory days" of hip-hop, is there a form of respect to the past?
5) Are there any parallels to classical music within this track?

300 word essay if you want, optional of course.  Have fun with it.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard this on my iPod touch from a CD rip (not on iTunes)










An awful remix of "Off the Books" turned me off. And sadly enough the remix of the songs from "Street Level" are not real remixes but the same instrumentals.

A novelty EP that's for sure.


----------



## Albert7

This evening using the ripped CD since it wasn't on iTunes on my Samsung Galaxy S5 which sounded awesome.










Definitely one of the best 10 hip hop albums ever. The lyrics aren't the best and pretty sexist but the offbeat jazzy production redeems this all the way home.


----------



## ptr

Belowpar said:


> Don't know the album but I need to know if there's a better track than…


It's a sleezy pop album, but this is about the sleeziest it get!

/ptr


----------



## tortkis

pmsummer said:


> BOOK OF SILK
> *Tin Hat Trio
> *
> Ropeadope


This is wonderful. Thank you for the post, I didn't know about the group. Melancholic & lyrical.


----------



## cwarchc

My favourite bass


----------



## omega




----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard this lovely experimental pop album on my Samsung Galaxy S5. So detailed and clear.










Lana Del Rey is probably one of the top two or three singers in popular culture today. Her voice is like a strange mix of Beth Gibbons, Maria Callas, Tori Amos, and Nancy Sinatra all wrapped up in one. This debut album is a brilliant indictment of American materialism and a search for truth in the midst of true spiritual values. Admittedly "Born to Die" is definitely one of the best ten popular culture albums during the past ten years easily. Every song is nearly flawless and I would like to single out "Video Games" as one of my favorite tracks along with a few other orchestral trip hop produced songs. A must hear for sure.


----------



## cwarchc

and some more


----------



## AnotherSpin

Several albums of Keith Jarrett - he is 70 today


----------



## SimonNZ

David Ackles - American Gothic










Bert Jansch and Martin Jenkins - Avocet


----------



## Albert7

Tonight, I heard this fascinating song.






It sounds like Takemitsu type of production with definitely the memorable line.

"I would rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6."

Pretty dark form of wit, that's for sure. Definitely worth a listen. Too bad the dude never did a full length album.


----------



## Albert7

I am previewing this lovely dope album for myself tonight. Fierce and purely what I need for meditating after a rather long week.










Tons of scratching and lots of beautiful samples!






I probably will end up getting this off iTunes relatively soon. All praises due to the highest.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Fahey - The Dance of Death & Other Plantation Favorites (1965)


----------



## Schubussy

Love John Fahey & the sort of music he influenced.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubussy said:


> Love John Fahey & the sort of music he influenced.


It was the absolutely superb Bert Jansch album I played earlier today (upthread) that led me to it.

I plan on playing more Fahey (and Jansch) over the next few days. Any recommendations?


----------



## Schubussy

If you like Fahey I'm sure you'll like Robbie Basho











And Jack Rose






For Bert Jansch type stuff, you may know him already but Dave Van Ronk is pretty similar


----------



## pmsummer

tortkis said:


> This is wonderful. Thank you for the post, I didn't know about the group. Melancholic & lyrical.


Agreed. Their entire catalog is outstanding (IMO).


----------



## Easy Goer

The Beatles - A Hard Day's Night


----------



## Schubussy

Belowpar said:


> Albert
> 
> In an effort to see if I do have an open mind (wife and daughter rushed to hospital suffering from shock at the very idea!)
> 
> Please point me to ONE hip hop TRACK I can hear on Youtube. I will listen to it carefully 3x and will post back on here only positive thoughts I have.


May I?


----------



## starthrower

SimonNZ said:


> It was the absolutely superb Bert Jansch album I played earlier today (upthread) that led me to it.
> 
> I plan on playing more Fahey (and Jansch) over the next few days. Any recommendations?


I like Jansch's LA Turnaround, A Rare Conundrum, Avocet, and The Ornament Tree. I don't listen to the early albums much.
Fahey's Best Of 1959-1977 usually satisfies.

Other favorites by acoustic guitarists:

Woody Mann-Stories
Martin Simpson-Cool & Unusual; Collection on Sanachie label.
Adrian Legg-Guitar For Mortals
Bruce Cockburn-Salt, Sun & Time
Roy Harper-The Green Man
Essential: Best Of John Renbourn
Harvey Reid-Circles; In Person

Harvey Reid is a phenomenal musician living in Maine USA. He's been independent his entire career releasing CDs on his own Woodpecker Records. He's extremely versatile and has mastered all styles of acoustic guitar playing. He also writes high quality original material. http://www.woodpecker.com/


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to the daddy of rock and roll.....


----------



## SimonNZ

Ray Charles - Sweet And Sour Tears (1964)


----------



## Albert7

This morning while it was raining, I heard this most awesome album on my iPod touch using a lossless CD rip.










Perfect Prince Paul production and the crazy variety of sampling from nursery rhymes to Young-Holt Unlimited makes this quite a landmark recording. Topics include gun violence due to child abuse, De La Soul's parody of house music, anti-drug humor and warnings, a parody of sexism in rap, railings against the gangster rap industry, psychological warfare, the corruption of the fast food industry and workers' rights, etc. You have to listen to this masterpiece in its epic scope. Too bad not on iTunes yet.

Even though this album would be superseded by their next album, this album remains in the top 10 hip-hop albums of all time for me. Word.

Also the best skits ever... or at least some of them. Here is a transcript of the ending.

LAWNGE: That's it? That's all? Van Damme! What happened?
What happened to
The pimps? What happened to the guns? Whappened to the curse
Words? [crocker]
That's what rap music is all about, right?
MASE & AUB: Yeah man, right
LAWNGE: That little b------ Jeff. He found this [crocker] in the right place
ALL: GARBAGE!!
LAWNGE: De La Soul is dead!
MASE: Word, let's be out. Let's get the [crocker] [crocker]
LAWNGE: Word, let's go play Hammer


----------



## Belowpar

SimonNZ said:


> It was the absolutely superb Bert Jansch album I played earlier today (upthread) that led me to it.
> 
> I plan on playing more Fahey (and Jansch) over the next few days. Any recommendations?


The Transfiguration of Blind Joe Death is the one that made me take notice. John Peel used to play tracks in between the latest Punk and Dub releases!

For those who haven't heard him before try stating with track two Orinda-Morago


----------



## Schubussy

One of my favourite folk albums, Michael Hurley - Armchair Boogie


----------



## tortkis

Between Heaven & Earth: Traditional Gamelan Music of Bali (Music Club)









The gamelan Jegog, made of giant bamboo, is fast and exciting, in good contrast with the gorgeous & graceful gamelan semar pegulingan.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard this most lovely hip hop album on my iPod classic.















Definitely one of the top three rap albums ever. Prince Paul is like the Stockhausen and Boulez of the rap world... experimental, anti-corporate, railing with madness against sell outs, Al Hirt sample, satirical, playful, and well goodness only knows what the geeks will think of this genius.

Ego Trippin' (Part Two) is the classic gem but every song is a banger. No compromises.

One of my favorite verses from Posdnous.

"I am Posdnous
I be the new generation of slaves
Here to make papes to buy a record exec rakes
The pile of revenue I create
But I guess I don't get a cut cuz my rent's a month late
Product of a North Carolina cat
Who scratched the back of a pretty woman named Hattie
Who departed life just a little too soon
And didn't see me grab the Plug Tune fame"


----------



## tortkis

Comme à la radio - Brigitte Fontaine, Areski Belkacem and the Art Ensemble of Chicago (Saravah, 1970)









fantastic collaboration.


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, May 11, 1985


----------



## Vaneyes

Released May 11, 1974.


----------



## Radames

Listened to the new Death Cab for Cutie CD a week ago. Didn't really like it much. They played in concert in Montreal Friday, but I went to the symphony instead.

Also finally listened to the new Weezer "Everything Will Be Alright in the End " even though it's been out since October. I like that one better.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Delain, "Your Body is a Battleground"


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


> Released May 11, 1974.


Love it, but of course you also listened to


----------



## pmsummer

*Happy Hour Music.*










THE SAD MACHINERY OF SPRING
*Tin Hat
*
Rkyo / Hannibal


----------



## pmsummer

DEEP NATURAL
*Michelle Shocked*

Mighty Sound


----------



## Schubussy

Roger Dean Young - Slide


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Goldsmith should have scored Kurosawa's films and not Takemitsu. There's a great battle cue I love in this. Hard to believe its in a Disney film.


----------



## pmsummer

THE WALL
*Pink Floyd*

EMI - Capitol

First listen to the 2011 remaster (on CD). First listen since I gave away almost all of my pop/rock LPs in 2001.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The photos from this video are mostly from decades after this recording, but the recording is great and dates to the 1960s.


----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBIE
*Bill Evans Trio*
Bill Evans; piano
Scott LaFaro; double bass
Paul Motian; drums

Riverside


----------



## pmsummer

GOT NO STRINGS
*Michelle Shocked*

Mighty Sound


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Albert7

Been listening to KMD's Black ******** (limited edition) during the past two days but since my desktop is having issues I haven't been able to upload the album art. I will post more later on after it's repaired on this masterwork.


----------



## tortkis

Vaneyes said:


> Released May 11, 1974.


Very nice. Few days ago, I was listening to this EP. The trio versions are interesting.

Donald Fagen: Trans-Island Skyway EP








Trans-Island Skyway (Edit])
Trans-Island Skyway (Bass, Drums, Vocal Only)
Snowbound (Bass, Drums, Vocal Only)
Home At Last [Live]
Big Noise, New York

Now listening to disc 5 of Cheap Xmas. Wonderful tunes I have not heard before. (Disc 1-4 are The Nightfly, Kamakiriad, Morph The Cat, and Sunken Condos.)

Cheap Xmas: Donald Fagen Complete (Disc 5)








Rhymes
Big Noise New York (Demo)
True Companion (Soundtrack Version)
Confide In Me (Demo)
Blue Lou (from Glengarry Glenn Ross)
Shanghai Confidential
Green Flower Street (Live at the Beacon)
Century's End
Hank's Pad (Live)
Viva Viva Rock 'N' Roll (Live)


----------



## pmsummer

KURR
*Amiina*

Ever


----------



## SixFootScowl

This guy is fantastic and he has five of his albums up for free download at his website! Only the latest album costs. I recommend the last four especially.


----------



## pmsummer

LIFT EVERY VOICE
*Charles Lloyd*; tenor saxophone
Geri Allen; piano
John Abercrombie; guitar
Marc Johnson; double-bass
Larry Grenadier; double-bass
Billy Hart; drums

ECM


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Anthony Braxton, 20 Standards*

This is a live album. I'm appalled at Braxton's intonation. He uses a custom mouthpiece and still has the intonation problems of a ninth grader. And his soprano sax handling is high-school level also. Sure, he has a unique improvisation style, but good grief, even Branford Marsalis took the time to go to Phil Woods and get his sound straightened out.

I'm reminded of someone suggesting that Marilyn Monroe take acting lessons. Her reply, "Why? I'm a star." Maybe that's his excuse.


----------



## ptr

Mildred Anderson - Person to Person (Prestige)










Awesome vocal jazz with the Eddie "Lockjaw" Davis Trio featuring the remarkable Shirley Scott on ze Hammond B3 organ!

/ptr


----------



## pmsummer

RITE
*Unni Lovlid*

Grappa


----------



## pmsummer

BEING THERE
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

ECM


----------



## SimonNZ

Pentangle - Basket Of Light










"Mama Let Me Lay It on You 1926-1936" (Yazoo Records)


----------



## Pugg

​
From yesterday : nice present from a dear friend.


----------



## Orfeo

*Frank Wess*
Bebop Classics
It's so Peaceful in the Country, Rainy Afternoon, Star Eyes, Stella by Starlight, 
But Beautiful, Gone with the Wind, I See Your Face Before Me.


----------



## mellame

I'm a huge Queen fan, so it's rare a day doesn't go by without me listening to them. I'm just so mesmerized by Freddie Mercury's voice!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm absolutely hooked on the music on the music of *Uriah Heep*, exploring more of their recordings. Mick Box is an incredibly underrated Guitarist. Separating Rock from Metal, Uriah Heep make my Top Tier, rubbing shoulders with Black Sabbath, Queen and Deep Purple.

Presently, I am listening to the '*Return to Fantasy*' album. So far, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Albert7

Woodkid on YouTube (taking a slight break from the hip hop research month until next Monday due to Randy's record sale).


----------



## SimonNZ

Pentangle - Reflection


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*

Tzadik


----------



## pmsummer

SimonNZ said:


> Pentangle - Reflection


Consider this a 'Double Like' click.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## brotagonist

Some dashing through the non-classical yesterday, since it rained and I had time:










Nico Desertshore + alternate versions (disc 2 of this reissue)

I like her and always have. This is a sensational release that also includes The Marble Index (disc 1).










Talking Heads More Songs about Buildings and Food

Their second, the first of their 3 or 4 Brian Eno produced classics. It is still a favourite, along with the successor, Fear of Music. Regrettably, the Heads went sort of funky in their later issues, which was a total downer


----------



## SimonNZ

Pentangle - Solomon's Seal










B.B.King - Lucille (1968)










Bob Dylan - Bootleg Series 1-3, disc three










"Times Ain't Like They Used To Be: Early American Rural Music Vol.1"


----------



## joen_cph

*Mikael Wiehe*: _Lindansaran_ (Dancer on a Tightrope), 1983, LP

Maybe you have to be a local Scandinavian to really appreciate the pixie-like Scania-Swedish dialect in the comforting voice of this veteran, left-wing rock singer, but musically there´s also something to be found in the album, which sounds surprisingly modern to my ears, especially the B-side. Finally got the LP that had been missing in my collection for a long time.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Iron Maiden hi-rez.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AnotherSpin said:


> Iron Maiden hi-rez.


Iron Maiden, 'what'?


----------



## AnotherSpin

Marschallin Blair said:


> Iron Maiden, 'what'?


http://www.qobuz.com/fr-fr/search?q=iron+maiden&i=boutique


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AnotherSpin said:


> http://www.qobuz.com/fr-fr/search?q=iron+maiden&i=boutique












_Run toooo theeee hiiiiiils! Run for youuuuuuuur liiiiii-iiiiiiiiii-iiiiiife!_

Oh yeah!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Atomic Rooster - Death Walks Behind You

The band's second album, released in 1971. Probably their best, and certainly the heaviest. A group plagued by near-constant personnel changes during its original four-year history, this line-up had its limitations - John DuCann was a fairly limited vocalist and could never be accused of being a flashy guitarist either, while keyboard player Vincent Crane's organ bass pedals didn't have the heft of a normal bass guitar. At least drummer Paul Hammond coped with filling the gap left by the recently-departed Carl Palmer! But despite their shortcomings and a slightly off-kilter group dynamic they still collectively had sufficient chops to make this album work. I remember the hit single 'Tomorrow Night' when I was a whippersnapper and I finally caught up with the album nearly 40 years later. Sadly all three members of this line-up are no longer with us.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore




----------



## SimonNZ

Pentangle - Cruel Sister


----------



## pmsummer

SimonNZ said:


> Pentangle - Cruel Sister


Consider this a quadruple 'Like'. Contains the most astounding guitar duet/duel in recorded history (IMNSHO).


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Quartet
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
Ikue Mori - electronics

Tzadik


----------



## SimonNZ

pmsummer said:


> Consider this a quadruple 'Like'. Contains the most astounding guitar duet/duel in recorded history (IMNSHO).


I've been loving the Pentangle discs I've been playing this week - no idea why its taken me so long to find my way to them.

Which are your favorites? After this initial introduction I've found I've returned a few times to Basket Of Light, and love it every time.


----------



## pmsummer

SimonNZ said:


> I've been loving the Pentangle discs I've been playing this week - no idea why its taken me so long to find my way to them.
> 
> Which are your favorites? After this initial introduction I've found I've returned a few times to Basket Of Light, and love it every time.


Cruel Sister, and then Reflection, and The Pentangle are probably my top three... in that order. Pretty much any of the original line-up's efforts are much loved in Casa Verano.

Jacqui McShee - vocals (1968-1973, 1981-present)
Bert Jansch - guitar, vocals (1968-1973, 1981-1995; reunions - 2008, 2011; died 2011)
Terry Cox - drums (1968-1973, 1981-1987; reunions - 2008, 2011)
Danny Thompson - double bass (1968-1973, 1981-1986; reunions - 2008, 2011)
John Renbourn - guitar, vocals (1968-1973, 1981-1982; reunions - 2008, 2011; died 2015)


----------



## SimonNZ

Pentangle - s/t










Ray Charles and Cleo Lane - Porgy And Bess (1976)










Mississippi John Hurt - Complete 1928 Okeh Recordings


----------



## Barbebleu

John Renbourn - The Black Balloon, Courtney Barnett -I've Got a Friend Called Emily Ferris Keith Jarrett - Creation and Field Report -Marigolden


----------



## bassClef

Distance, Light & Sky - Casting Nets


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Walking in L.A."






"Words"






"Mental Hopscotch"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Veruka Salt, "Seether," "Volcano Girl"


----------



## Albert7

Last week on my iPod classic I heard this lovely album from KMD which is an unknown masterpiece. Shelved by Elektra Records back in the day due its cover art, this politically brilliant critique of black stereotype and slave mentality did not see the light of day for many years. Unfortunately, this conceptual rap album is not available on US iTunes so I had to get the CD version with bonus tracks. Also a new and updated version of this album appeared for Record Store Day 2015. I probably will get it again.















One of my favorite tracks is Sweet Premium Wine which samples Five Stairsteps and Cubie. Peep the album for its low-fi and raw political lyrics. Note that Zev Love X would become the infamous MF Doom.


----------



## Guest

One of my absolute favourite bands: Gosta Berlings Saga....

Playing this album a lot at the mo...






This one's quite typical of them; starts quietly then slowly builds, builds, builds to cathartic heaven.


----------



## Vaneyes

#3, May 18, 1985.


----------



## Vaneyes

May 18, 1970, "Let It Be", final Beatles album released in US. Mostly rotten songs, save three...one of which is, "Get Back".


----------



## Vaneyes

Greatness.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Amon Amarth, "Asator"

_"Lightning cracks the blackened sky,
Hear the thunder chariot ride!
All brave men with hearts of war,
Ride the path of mighty Thor!"_

I approve.


----------



## GreenMamba

I've been working from 7 to 11 every night, really makes life a drag.

*Led Zeppelin III
*
(Can't seem to find an album cover image that TC will take.)


----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


>


Great album... certainly a fun one.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## brotagonist

I'm back in my teens, listening to 'classic' rock :lol:

I started off with an old favourite, Black Sabbath Vol.4:









Then, disc 2 (corresponds to the second LP) of the Beatles White Album:










And next, a mega-favourite, The Plastic Ono Band Live Peace in Toronto 1969  I don't have this one, so YT will have to do. I'm skipping side one, as it's just ordinary rock standards, nothing wild, but it does have the hit single, Cold Turkey. No, I'm going for the 100-proof juice: Don't Worry Kyoko (Mummy's only looking for her Hand in the Snow) and John, John Let's Hope for Peace.










I used to have this on LP, back then 

Here are the videos to the last two:


----------



## pmsummer

brotagonist said:


> And next, a mega-favourite, The Plastic Ono Band Live Peace in Toronto 1969  I don't have this one, so YT will have to do. I'm skipping side one, as it's just ordinary rock standards, nothing wild, but it does have the hit single, Cold Turkey. No, I'm going for the 100-proof juice: Don't Worry Kyoko (Mummy's only looking for her Hand in the Snow) and John, John Let's Hope for Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have this on LP, back then
> 
> Here are the videos to the last two:


Love it. Performance Art as musical performance.

Maybe we could start a thread like the 4'33" one.


----------



## brotagonist

The ending to John John feeds my Japanese sensibility  I am at a loss for words. Leaving my teens behind  and sticking with the letter 'J'...









The Johnson Mountain Boys: Blue Diamond

I love these guys. Real bluegrass. The title track is one of my favourites (you should hear Jean Ritchie's version  it's through her that I discovered the Johnson Boys), but the whole album is classic. I don't have any of their others, though.


----------



## brotagonist

pmsummer said:


> Love it. Performance Art as musical performance.
> 
> Maybe we could start a thread like the 4'33" one.


I'm at a loss as to what that entails  I'm not sure I know much of that sort of stuff, or...


----------



## SimonNZ

Moondog - s/t (1969)










Moondog - More Moondog (1956)

wow...it seems I've found yet another amazing discography to explore


----------



## ptr

pmsummer said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K70LIzQLtDU


Zeitkratzer is contemporary art music (ie. "classical") for me! Their soundscapes are always interesting as are their series of interpretations and collaborations with fx. Stockhausen and Alvin Lucier, James Tenney and Keiji Haino to name a few!



SimonNZ said:


> wow...it seems I've found yet another amazing discography to explore


As is Moondog, at least borderlining classical! (Lots of fun music to discover with him Si!)

/ptr


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> I've been working from 7 to 11 every night, really makes life a drag.
> 
> *Led Zeppelin III
> *
> (Can't seem to find an album cover image that TC will take.)











this'll do I think.


----------



## SimonNZ

Moondog - Moondog And His Friends (1953)


----------



## brotagonist

All those Moondog covers take me back :lol: A friend from my teens/early adulthood was really into him, so I had the opportunity to hear a number of them. Admittedly, I don't remember much about them... but I've got my listening lined up for quite some time to come: the '50s list is keeping me busy :tiphat: It's a losing battle, just _thinking_ of keeping up.

In the meantime, I decided to give the Johnson Mountain Boys a second spin, too, before putting it back on the shelf.


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
with Ikue Mori - electronics

Tzadik


----------



## pmsummer

The time/warp continuum seems to have a glitch.


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER
*Danny Thompson*
Danny Thompson - double bass
Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle
Bernie Holland - guitars

Hannibal


----------



## pmsummer

THE HOUR IS NOW
*Collie Ryan*

Yoga Records


----------



## SimonNZ

Moondog - s/t (1956)


----------



## Albert7

Two days I heard this landmark hip hop album on my iPod classic using a CD rip. I plan to buy this from iTunes at some point.

Nearly every song from Kurious is awesome. Thanks to The Beatnuts.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Residents - God In Three Persons


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent* - piano
Brian Bromberg - double bass
Joe LaBarbera - drums

Artistry


----------



## cwarchc

......................


----------



## Morimur

*Joni Mitchell - Blue*

It's a great album and by 'great' I mean _truly great_. Within the POP medium Mitchell is a very talented and gifted songwriter-much more so than that lousy little 'poet', Dylan.

However, good as 'Blue' is, I can't really connect with it on a personal level-reason being that it was made and written by a woman. What does that mean? I am a man, for better or worse, and Joni's music and lyrics are all very personal and of course, very feminine. Get in touch with my 'gentler' side you say? I am sorry, I don't think I have much of that in me. This is not a criticism on the quality and breadth of Joni's masterpiece; it's a great piece of work, just not my style.


----------



## SimonNZ

^Wow. I was all ready to like after the first line, but you lost me with everything after. Joni speaks to me (a dude) directly, and articulates my own inarticulate feelings the way all great song writers do.

edit after your edit: I don't think of her as "gentle", either.

(but each to their own, etc)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Waitresses Deluxe Special, Ze Complete Recording*

The Waitresses were one of the more interesting '80s bands; intelligent and ironic lyrics, a singer who exuded sarcasm and ennui, and a sax player who played beyond the traditional boring six rock sax licks.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ray Charles - Ray's Moods (1966)










Milton Nascimento - Milton (1970)










Lô Borges - s/t (1972)


----------



## pmsummer

A RED SCORE IN TILE
*William Basinski*

Streamline


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, May 22, 1961.


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, May 22, 1965.


----------



## Albert7

After spending a whole week hanging out with 20 years old hearing hip hop most of it from recent times are completely unlistenable. Every other rap song from the past five years are about drugs and crime and clubbing and thugs with awful beats. I can't wait to return back to classical music soon.


----------



## GreenMamba

Albert7 said:


> After spending a whole week hanging out with 20 years old hearing hip hop most of it from recent times are completely unlistenable. Every other rap song from the past five years are about drugs and crime and clubbing and thugs with awful beats.


That's actually not true. I suspect you are only hearing a select portion of the hip hop that is out there.

The irony is that this is exactly what the "rap is crap" contingent does for all hip hop.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Oliver Nelson and Eric Dolphy, Straight Ahead*

The king of patterns in jazz with the king of anarchy in jazz. (Well, it wasn't anarchy; Eric Dolphy knew what he was doing.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Electrifying Eddie Harris*

Sonny Stitt tried plugging his sax into the Varitone, and it didn't really work. Eddie Harris knew how to keep it interesting, despite the over-the-top jazz-funk.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ray Charles - A Message From The People (1972)










Wanda Jackson - Rockin' With Wanda


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to YesSongs by YES. This album is just like WOW!! Amazing energy and the performance of the band is just so awesome. YES is my favorite band of all time but I don't listen to this album as frequently as I do their other works. I wish the recording was a little better because it has a muddy sound in some respects and you have to kind of ignore that to hear the meat of the performance. They are releasing a seven CD set next week from the same period. Seven shows from 72 is how they are promoting it. Apparently some of the YesSong tracks were from these concerts of recently discovered tapes. It might seem like overkill to just a casual fan but for us diehard fans we are so grateful that Rhino decided to give us all the concerts and not just a highlight CD. Now for those who just would like a highlights disc they are releasing a two disc set just for you, but I want it all. Anyway, back to YesSongs I would say this has to be one of THE greatest live rock albums ever released. Not a dull moment on it and you get to hear YES at their peak and really how good they were/are.










Kevin


----------



## EDaddy

jhar26 said:


>


A classic! Love me some Miles now


----------



## EDaddy

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to YesSongs by YES. This album is just like WOW!! Amazing energy and the performance of the band is just so awesome. YES is my favorite band of all time but I don't listen to this album as frequently as I do their other works. I wish the recording was a little better because it has a muddy sound in some respects and you have to kind of ignore that to hear the meat of the performance. They are releasing a seven CD set next week from the same period. Seven shows from 72 is how they are promoting it. Apparently some of the YesSong tracks were from these concerts of recently discovered tapes. It might seem like overkill to just a casual fan but for us diehard fans we are so grateful that Rhino decided to give us all the concerts and not just a highlight CD. Now for those who just would like a highlights disc they are releasing a two disc set just for you, but I want it all. Anyway, back to YesSongs I would say this has to be one of THE greatest live rock albums ever released. Not a dull moment on it and you get to hear YES at their peak and really how good they were/are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I grew up with this record. In fact it was my introduction to Yes and blew my mind enough to spur me on to other great ones from The Yes Album (My personal fave) to Close To The Edge and beyond (I have to be in a very specific mood for Topographic). Some of the standouts for me on Yessongs is Perpetual Change... Steve Howe's guitar work is absolutely sick on it; as well as Mood For A Day (far more exciting than the studio version on Fragile IMO) and I always loved Wakeman's outing on The Six Wives of Henry VIII. Great stuff!


----------



## EDaddy

SimonNZ said:


> Moondog - s/t (1969)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moondog - More Moondog (1956)
> 
> wow...it seems I've found yet another amazing discography to explore


I've heard of this guy but who the hay is he? He looks like a Caucasian Sun Ra! Lol. Now_ that_ would have been a pairing: Moondog Meets Sun Ra!


----------



## elgar's ghost

David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World (1970).










Not his breakthrough album but the indicators are there such as Ronson's crunchy guitar work and Bowie's rich lyrical imagery. What makes this record really distinctive is that most of it is bare-bones heavy rock unlike its folk-based predecessor (David Bowie aka Space Oddity) and the more arty proto-glam of the follow-up (Hunky Dory).


----------



## Albert7

For the past week I have been analyzing this masterwork. InI's Center of Attention is the first disc I ripped from an out-of-print hip hop box set into Apple Lossless and played back on an iPhone 4S.















InI's shelved album by Elektra Records was one of the most shortsighted moves done after the release of Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth's album The Main Ingredient. This and KMD's Black ******** were two fairly complex and political rap albums that never saw the light of day since the middle of the 1990's. I had to hear both albums on improper bootlegs for many years and luckily I managed to get both albums on their underground label release with bonus tracks.

InI was a wonderful family collaboration that Pete Rock gathered from his relatives. With Rob-O and Grap Luva headlining the group with brilliantly insightful lyrics that symbolized the death of positive, non-gangster lyrics in rap music, Center of Attention is a very dense album that incorporates themes about the failure of youth amongst the black populace, the necessity of enduring suffering, the moral obligation of family life, the political history of the Ethopian king Haile Selassie, Eastern mysticism, Five Percenter philosophy, and a profound examination of the Rastafari movement. Musically complex going toe to toe with the very "atonal" production of The Bomb Squad on the early Public Enemy albums, Pete Rock was able to sample Notorious B.I.G., the Juice Crew, Fela Kuti, and even the over-sampled James Brown in a new blend that challenged at the time the growing trend towards misogyny, guns, clubbing, gangster warfare, ultra violence, and drugs that marred rap with the growing ascendancy of 2Pac, Mobb Deep, and Dr. Dre.

With very reflective and poetic sensibility which was unusual for a supergroup of twenty-something old rappers, the mastery of ideas is manifest in each well-crafted song. Here is an example from Grap Luva's mouth:

"Dig it
Every day of my life I bear witness to the power of words
And what they do to the many and the few
I'm speaking thoughts with the mind and the mouth open
Keeping my people on point, plus I'm hoping
That my word sound power will devour the fools
For they know not the hour the Most High rules
I got an aura created by words of praise
Original G, watch I as I amaze
All my pupils, when I speak I have scruples
Treat my mind like a holy tabernacle
No one can attack and steal my thoughts
Therefore the words I say are the lessons I brought
Into the cipher, words now possess value
If you wanna know the real then let me tell you
You're responsible for what you say
Because the words you speak can truly cause dismay"

Wow... this is definitely on the level of any of Mahler's songs in terms of imagery and philosophical level. Sadly enough as the album never had a commercial release until BBE Records decided to put this out, no one would know the gift of positive rappers working hard to make a good difference to society. This is a must find treasured album which I consider to be my top three albums of all time. Next week on to disc two of this box set.


----------



## SimonNZ

EDaddy said:


> I've heard of this guy but who the hay is he? He looks like a Caucasian Sun Ra! Lol. Now_ that_ would have been a pairing: Moondog Meets Sun Ra!


I've somehow only just discovered him myself, but it seems most of my muso friends are already long familiar with and admiring of his singular works and life.

New Yorkers here of a certain age might it seems remember him as a familiar figure standing on street corners busking and selling poetry thgrough the 50s 60s and 70s, seemingly homeless, a 6'4" man dressed as a viking complete with spear. Few realising - until a high profile return to the studio for Columbia - that he already had an impressive discography behind him, recorded using many instruments he'd invented himself.

I'll be able to tell you more once this book I've ordered comes in (I'll be reading it immediately):










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moondog










playing now:










Ray Charles - I'm All Yours Baby (1969)


----------



## pmsummer

BEYOND THE MISSOURI SKY
_(short stories)_
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Pat Metheny* - guitar

Verve


----------



## AnotherSpin

Ghazals by Farida Khanum


----------



## tortkis

Spires That In The Sunset Rise: Beasts In The Garden








https://spiresthatinthesunsetrise.bandcamp.com/album/beasts-in-the-garden
STITSR is Kathleen Baird and Taralie Peterson.

psychederic? The opening track reminded me of Terry Riley's electric organ works.


----------



## Albert7

GreenMamba said:


> That's actually not true. I suspect you are only hearing a select portion of the hip hop that is out there.
> 
> The irony is that this is exactly what the "rap is crap" contingent does for all hip hop.


I agree with you here. However, if I used a crowdsourced playlist from the 20 something olds, then I get crap like this:






Maybe this is good but it ain't my taste IMHO. Even worse I had to tolerate this video 






Definitely the worst of the worst. The Havergal Brian of rap.


----------



## Albert7

More intolerable rap I had to put up with today this morning before Ben's church.






Cringeeeee.

Even as a postmodernist, there is nothing really to deconstruct. 

On the other hand, there is all this bling bling mythology I could analyze.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Nice to know that everybody still remembers the _de rigueur_ hand gestures from the first edition of the 1988 booklet 'How To Gesticulate When Appearing In A Rap Video'...

I think I'll go back to 1966 and gesticulate wildly to the Mothers:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Whitesnake: The Purple Album*

Whilst predictably these re-recordings don't surpass the classic originals, the results are surprisingly enjoyable and don't denigrate the originals. I had low expectations but am happily blown away. _*The Gypsy and Holy Man*_ shine particularly brightly here. Conversely, the bonus tracks - *Comin' Home* and *Lady Luck* sadly don't. I love the originals but these... they just don't work for me here - no bite and lacking in urgency.

Taken as an homage - a bit of fun and nostalgia it is largely an enjoyable listen.

It inspired me to dig out my copies of *Burn, Stormbringer and Come Taste the Band* so it wins right there regardless. It may be heresy but listening to MK.3 and Mk.4 Deep Purple really highlights how bland the present version of the band is. Ian Gillan had his moments in Mk.2 but I'd take Mk.3 or Mk.4 any day of the week these days.


----------



## Balthazar

*The Magnetic Fields ~ 69 Love Songs*


----------



## cwarchc

...................


----------



## Tristan

Love me some trap:






I was listening to Beethoven's Piano Sonata #29. Followed it with this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ray Charles - Renaissance (1975)


----------



## Albert7

Finally an actual fabulous and amazing from the crowdsourced playlist this afternoon. Great beat too. Thanks folks.


----------



## Albert7

Good times... heard a song from this lovely album:


----------



## Albert7

Late night find:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pink Floyd: Comfortably Numb, Wish You Were Here, Shine On You, Crazy Diamond and other goodies. 
They don't make music like this nowadays.


----------



## Haydn man

By pure coincidence I am listening this album


----------



## Schubussy

SiegendesLicht said:


> Pink Floyd: Comfortably Numb, Wish You Were Here, Shine On You, Crazy Diamond and other goodies.
> They don't make music like this nowadays.


Sure they do


----------



## Albert7

Schubussy said:


> Sure they do


That album looks pretty interesting indeed.


----------



## Albert7

Here tonight from the good old days.


----------



## tdc

LazerHawk - Skull and Shark


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## cwarchc

On spotify


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Bassy. _


----------



## Guest

Schubussy said:


>


Cool stuff! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Portishead. Loved them then. Love them now.


----------



## Dim7

.......................

_Last edited by überMod; Today at 1:25. *Reason:* it's okay for you to like that in the closet, but not openly_


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> .......................
> 
> _Last edited by überMod; Today at 1:25. *Reason:* it's okay for you to like that in the closet, but not openly_


Why's that then ducky?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tom Holkenborg's score works absolutely PER-FECT in the action scenes.

The brutally-percussive music he scores to the war party with the reving of their mini-fleet of double-engine, double-supercharged, nitromethane Hemi's is absolutely thrilling.

-You HAVE to see this in IMAX 3-D though with a hammering sound system. I think its quite possibly the greatest action film I have ever seen.


----------



## Belowpar

Hugely influential but largely forgotten today.

S(w)ing it sisters, "Yowser"!


----------



## Figleaf

Belowpar said:


> Hugely influential but largely forgotten today.
> 
> S(w)ing it sisters, "Yowser"!


Connie Boswell was an excellent singer! I think the white jazz singers of that time tend to be underrated now.


----------



## Albert7

Been pretty sick lately so my hip hop month this week hasn't been going too well. Will catch up next week.


----------



## pmsummer

DAY IS DONE
*Brad Mehldau Trio*
Brad Mehldau - piano
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Jeff Ballard - drums

Nonesuch


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Dylan Live at Wembley Arena, London, October 6th 2000

One of the very best performances and sound captures of the very many Dylan bootlegs:


----------



## pmsummer

SLEEPYTOWN
*Flaco Jimenez*

Back Porch


----------



## pmsummer

JOHN RENBOURN
ANOTHER MONDAY
_Two Albums on One CD_
*John Renbourn*

Transatlantic


----------



## Schubussy

Miles Davis - In a Silent Way


----------



## elgar's ghost

Box-ticking 2-disc overview of Mr. Brown's metamorphosis from Mr. Dynamite to Soul Brother #1.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

L.A. Hardcore, "Zombie"

God this song makes me laugh- best music ever when going on a caffeinated road trip and rocking out and jumping on your friends in the back seat of the car- though it'd be better with rave lights all over the place; at least that's what my sister tells me.






And for maximum volume at the stoplight late on Friday night:






Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## pmsummer

NEW CHAUTAUQUA
*Pat Metheny* - solo guitar(s)

ECM


----------



## Albert7

Last week I heard this second half of this hip-hop box set. I apologize profusely about not keeping up very well on my hip-hop research months but having been sick and preoccupied with tons of errands and drama, I will catch up and I may extend my hip-hop months for another month or so.

Pete Rock is incredible on production on this album I heard on my iPod touch fifth generation and using my new Bowers & Wilkins headphones. Deda is not a great rapper but who cares when you have a bunch of dope instrumentals.


----------



## Itullian

The great Buddy.
RIP


----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard this awesome album on my iPod Touch in Apple Lossless format.















A really solid mixtape that is totally raw at the hands of DJ Evil Dee. Some of my favorite lyrics include:

From L-Fudge's song "What If?"

[Talib Kweli]
We bring it back to science, wit the finest of Medina
Imagine all the people livin in, maybe I'm just a dreamer
Non-believers microscopic like ameobas
Runnin out of phony acts, be at the underground spots when you need us
Defeat the purpose of the circus, guess who the animals (guess who)
They over-work us and jerk us till we ain't thinkin clearly (come one)
Cuz the history we stay weary of various theories
Question evolution and use to pass this lesson through revolution
Ask what not to do (yes), without firepower how is you militant? (yes)
That type s*** we don't forget like elephants (never forget)
We stompin black holes in space
If you tore this wicked system down, what would you build in its place?
You gotta plan then we rollin (come on), don't waste my time (please)
There is land that is stolen which is rightfully mine
What if slavery never happened and we was never colonized?
What if governments never lied and white folks apologized?
Or if the environment didn't create the context for the art
When n***** celebrate the death and breakin black mommas hearts
What part, would a MC like me play wit my positive talents play
If there was no negativity to keep the balance?

[Shabaam Sahdeeq]
What if '87 never happened?
No innovative hip-hop, no crack kingpin, no park hand-clappin
Damn, one to his chest, the tool jam
He tried to flash a black casket, his son's a *******
What if the guns was gone soon as your sons was born?
Back to the fisticuffs, only the snakes get bust
From greed to lust, I seen em all fall face first
Rapidly tappin the frequency and get dissed by chemist
I be exposin the scandalous
Sahdeeq, maniscription is the beef s***
What if the sky fell into the sea?, apocalypse now
Crushin the globe on a quest for your long lost souls
What if I catch the red-eye flight to J-A
And build wit the knotty's on the hill all day?
What if I smacked the grin off your chin
When you say, that the cats on this track don't have nuttin to spray?

From Black Attack's "My Crown"

When it's time to drop the vinyl
I make sure that all lyrics is final

It is wonderful to see that this mixtape marks the growth of R.A. the Rugged Man, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, and DJ Hi-Tek.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS AND ALL THAT STUFF
*Leo Kottke*

Capitol


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Spent quite a bit of time listening to this fabulous set. Really am enjoying the raw sound of the band at a time when they were on the upward rise to stardom. Everyone's playing is stellar even when things may not go quite as they hoped. I like the way Rhino released this for the fans including all the warts. I have always loved YesSongs, but this is such a more clear production. I'll always be grateful for all the joy this band has given me for 43 years.










Kevin


----------



## Albert7

Someone please blast me if I ever have to see this ever again.















Sadly enough it seems that rap/hip-hop went off the cliff today.


----------



## Morimur

*Pixies - (1989) Doolittle*


----------



## Guest

Kevin Pearson said:


> Spent quite a bit of time listening to this fabulous set. Really am enjoying the raw sound of the band at a time when they were on the upward rise to stardom. Everyone's playing is stellar even when things may not go quite as they hoped. I like the way Rhino released this for the fans including all the warts. I have always loved YesSongs, but this is such a more clear production. I'll always be grateful for all the joy this band has given me for 43 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


OOhhhh sounds nice. I saw them on the Relayer tour, albeit curtailed by the weather!!!

(but I don't have £63 going spare!!)


----------



## cwarchc

....................


----------



## pmsummer

THE SEED-AT-ZERO
*Robin Williamson*

ECM


----------



## Sextus

Johnny Hartman - The Complete Bethlehem Sessions


----------



## Guest

Clutch.
Full Fathom Five.
DVD.
Magical and real.


----------



## pmsummer

*Jean Ritchie, R.I.P.*


----------



## TYang

The War On Drugs - Lost in the Dream


----------



## Belowpar

pmsummer said:


>


Early as in June?


----------



## pmsummer

US
*Bosque Brown* 
(Mara Lee Miller)

Bandcamp


----------



## elgar's ghost

Roxy Music's first two albums (Roxy Music and For Your Pleasure) - such an original-sounding group back then.


----------



## pmsummer

SLOW MUSIC
_Texas Bohemia II_
*Texas Bohemian-Moravian-German Bands*
Compiled by Thomas Meinecke

Trikont Records, München


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Nocture In Blue

-


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW QUARTET
*Gary Burton
*
ECM


----------



## Schubussy

Sun Ra - Space Is The Place


----------



## SixFootScowl

Two albums in one:


----------



## pmsummer

WATCHING THE WELL
*John Thorne
Danny Thompson*

Naim


----------



## HungarianDancer

currently listening to Lindemann, and Rammstein, more so , after meeting the lead singer almost 3 weeks ago


----------



## cwarchc

Die Antwoord

South African music?
Certainly different


----------



## Vaneyes

Released June 6, 1965.


----------



## Vaneyes

Released June 6, 1960.


----------



## pmsummer

Love for real.


----------



## Sonata

Lots of Phish and Tori Amos


----------



## pmsummer

THE THIRD QUARTET
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Mark Feldman - violin
Marc Johnson - bass
Joey Baron - drums

ECM


----------



## Morimur

cwarchc said:


> Die Antwoord
> 
> South African music?
> Certainly different


It's pop music. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## omega

*Portico Quartet*









Electronic music, with jazz influences. Quite relaxing.


----------



## MrTortoise

Sufjan Stevens


----------



## pmsummer

UNDERCURRENT
*Bill Evans
Jim Hall*

Blue Note


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
*Uakti*

Point


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
_with Eberhard Weber_

ECM


----------



## pmsummer

BEING THERE
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

ECM


----------



## AndyS

Been listening to Tori Amos' first 2 albums this morning


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

ECM


----------



## GreenMamba

Whiskeytown Strangers Almanac.

I like it better than any solo Ryan Adams (who I'm admittedly not a huge fan of).


----------



## pmsummer

MORE A LEGEND THAN A BAND
*The Flatlanders*

Rounder


----------



## pmsummer

SOLO MONK
_The Complete Columbia Solo Recordings: 1962-1968_
*Thelonious Monk* - piano

Columbia


----------



## Belowpar

pmsummer said:


> SOLO MONK
> _The Complete Columbia Solo Recordings: 1962-1968_
> *Thelonious Monk* - piano
> 
> Columbia


Thanks, I was unaware of these recordings, could you describe them? Prefer them to his work with bands?


----------



## pmsummer

Belowpar said:


> Thanks, I was unaware of these recordings, could you describe them? Prefer them to his work with bands?


The solo recordings were my first introduction to Monk back in the mid-1960s. They remain my favorite, as his gift is unencumbered by the need for others to 'keep up'. Highly recommended.


----------



## cwarchc

on cd
followed by








On Spotify, probably my favourite of Gil's recordings


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded June 10, 1964 (Chess Studios, Chicago).


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

31 years later, a darker, "It's All Over Now".


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny Winter It's all over now 1984 Montreux


----------



## senza sordino

It took a couple of weeks to listen to the following

With students in the room
Pink Floyd, Beatles and Yes
View attachment 71006

View attachment 71007

View attachment 71008


at home on my own
Supertramp and South Pacific, I love my musicals
View attachment 71009

View attachment 71010


----------



## Blancrocher

JAY Z, Kanye West - Otis ft. Otis Redding

"Yeah, photo shoot fresh, lookin like wealth
I'm about to call the paparazzi on myself" 
- love it.


----------



## Morimur

*Camarón - (1992) Una Leyenda Flamenca (2 CD)*










If you love Flamenco as I do, you must absolutely acquire a copy. This compilation is pure unadulterated passion.


----------



## cwarchc

Zoviet France Shouting at the ground


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> If you love Flamenco as I do, you must absolutely acquire a copy. This compilation is pure unadulterated passion.


I'm not sure I have an unbridled love for Flamenco, but I do have one for true _cante jondo_ and the poems of Lorca.


----------



## pmsummer

JANUARY
*Marcin Wasilewski Trio*

ECM


----------



## tortkis

La Musique Electronique du Niger by Mammane Sani et son Orgue








https://sahelsounds.bandcamp.com/album/la-musique-electronique-du-niger

_"Mammane Sani Abdullaye is a legendary name amongst Niger's avant garde. A pioneer of early West African electronic music, for over 30 years his instrumentals have filled the airwaves. The instrumental background drones of radio broadcasts and instrumental segue ways of TV intermissions borrow heavily from his repertoire. The dreamy organ instrumentals drift by sans comment, yet are known to all. 
Mammane first found the organ in 1974."_


----------



## pmsummer

PROMISES KEPT
*Steve Kuhn*
w/Strings

ECM


----------



## Albert7

Lately no time to listen to anything but this track got me:


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
*Jefferson Airplane*

RCA Victor


----------



## Blancrocher

Esther Ofarim - El Condor Pasa


----------



## GreenMamba

Free - Fire and Water.

Righteous ol' bluesy rock.


----------



## starthrower

Some early 70s Dutch prog rock. The lead off tune Hocus Pocus made them famous, but the rest of the album is quite different. And very good!


----------



## starthrower

Moving on to Italy. I'm not a huge fan of Italian prog, but the 70s band Area is one group I enjoy. They are great players and the music is very challenging and has an eccentric flair I find attractive. Their vocalist being the most eccentric of them all. This music will probably appeal to modern jazz/fusion lovers and Zappa fans.










Also recommended are their albums Arbeit Macht Frei, Crac, and the live album Are(A)zione.


----------



## pmsummer

ABYSSINIANS
*June Tabor*

Topic


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Albert7

Further proof that Ramsey Lewis samples can make a wonderful hip hop track. Especially when it's the Beatles being covered.






This is a beautiful reflection on growing old and the creation of legacy (historically) in the hip hop world. A common topic and never typically as reflective in the rap world just like the luxurious track. And it's orchestral to the best along with the scratched KRS-One sample from the song "I'm Still #1."


----------



## brotagonist

I don't know how I seem to manage it, but it always seems like Sundays end up having a lot of non-classical music. This time, it's been only one album:









Steve Earle and the Del McCoury Band
The Mountain


----------



## Albert7

I heard the latest effort from Brand Nubian's Sadat X on YouTube tonight.






Wonderful album although it doesn't beat Brand Nubian's album Foundation from back in the day. Still worth a listen and I hope to order this off iTunes relatively soon.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## pmsummer

SIGN OF LIFE
_Music for 858 Quartet_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, composer
858 Quartet

SLG


----------



## SixFootScowl

Clapton's "From the Cradle" blues album:


----------



## Albert7

I woke up pretty early this morning due to insomnia but managed to get this one under my belt. Too bad I couldn't find this one on iTunes but someone was kind enough to get this uploaded on YouTube at least.






Too bad this was not an official release and certainly this is a superb effort from the Beatnuts production crew from back in the day. And they haven't done anything recently sadly enough.

A must hear for the hip-hop connoisseurs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

CLIPS


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Alice in Chains' Facelift & MTV Unplugged albums.

I haven't listened to these for a while, makes a refreshing change.


----------



## Morimur

*Camilo Sesto - (1997) Superstar (2 CD)*










Camilo Sesto will only be familiar to you if you're Latin American or European (Spaniard). Either way, he was an extremely talented pop musician and so I recommend that you seek this set out-if you enjoy well crafted pop music, it will not disappoint.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

this piece is catchy =)


----------



## millionrainbows

Florestan said:


> CLIPS


Interesting. I'm looking for them to release an old James Cotton LP on Bearsville, with Johnny Winter, with the song "Kiddie Boy."


----------



## millionrainbows

*Rhys Chatham, Guitar Trio is My Life, 3-CD (Table of the Elements), *stumbled across in Goodwill for 2.99.....


----------



## SixFootScowl

millionrainbows said:


> Interesting. I'm looking for them to release an old James Cotton LP on Bearsville, with Johnny Winter, with the song "Kiddie Boy."


Wow, I have about everything Johnny Winter did including handfuls of concert CDs, some when he was touring with Cotton, and have not heard of Kiddie Boy. They did one release of the Johnny Winter, Muddy, Cotton stuff, not sure they will do any others.










Pretty sure these tracks come from several different concerts:


----------



## Musicophile

Joe Henderson - Inner Urge









Just wrote about it on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/06/17/the-legacy-of-the-jazz-messengers-3-joe-henderson-inner-urge/


----------



## Morimur

*Lole y Manuel - (2000) Hojitas de Menta*


----------



## Schubussy

The Magnetic Fields - 69 Love Songs








Saw one of you guys listening to this recently. I've listened to it before and didn't like it much but it seems like a grower. Of course the albums that take a while to like are often the ones that stick with you the longest. Liking it a little more already in fact.

EDIT: Yeah, what was I thinking before? This is pretty great.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pere Ubu - Datapanik in the Year Zero. Cleveland's finest give themselves the four-disc box set treatment, courtesy of Ubu Projex thru Cooking Vinyl.

What we get are the first five albums, seven tracks of pre-debut album material including the Final Solution and 30 Seconds over Tokyo singles plus a disc mainly comprising of interesting side-project material. Great booklet, too.


----------



## brotagonist

I've always kind of liked some 'Southern Rock'. Is it due to growing up hearing Creedence Clearwater Revival and their Bayou sound? I have virtually none of it in my collection, but I bought this one a couple of years back, mainly for Simple Man, Free Bird and Tuesday's Gone. I still think those are the main songs, but the album is ok.









Lynyrd Skynyrd
Pronounced...


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> I've always kind of liked some 'Southern Rock'. Is it due to growing up hearing Creedence Clearwater Revival and their Bayou sound? I have virtually none of it in my collection, but I bought this one a couple of years back, mainly for Simple Man, Free Bird and Tuesday's Gone. I still think those are the main songs, but the album is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd
> Pronounced...


By far LS's best - strong all the way through.


----------



## Schubussy

Marvin Gaye - What's Going On








I've always thought this album was a bit overrated in the genre (I'm more a Curtis Mayfield fan) but a good listen nevertheless.


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to the second disc a couple of weeks ago; this morning, I'm finishing up the album.









Nico Marble Index (plus alternate takes and unreleased songs)

This reissue of her second and third albums is exquisitely done, not just from the aspect of the cover and booklet, but the remastering and sensitive choice of additional material. Ravishing!

[I'm starting to make a dent in my non-classical traversal of my collection, but classical has a long way to go, yet ]


----------



## Morimur

*Paco de Lucia - (2004) Cositas Buenas*










*¡Viva España! *


----------



## millionrainbows

Florestan said:


> Wow, I have about everything Johnny Winter did including handfuls of concert CDs, some when he was touring with Cotton, and have not heard of Kiddie Boy. They did one release of the Johnny Winter, Muddy, Cotton stuff, not sure they will do any others.


*"Kiddie Boy"* was written by *Todd Rundgren,* interestingly enough. I forgot which Rundgren album it was on, but Cotton does it, and that LP also had Johnny Winter playing slide on it. I think Rundgren produced the album.

Later edit: It was on a* NAZZ* album, *"NAZZ NAZZ,"* the second one.

After-search edit: here's info I found about the LP:

*James Cotton Blues Band - 1970 Taking care of business (*)*


​​
 Capitol LP SM-814​ Producer: Todd Rundgren and Mark Moogy Klingman 
Recorded: I.D Sound Studio, Los Angeles.
*Band*


James Cotton - Lead Vocals and Harmonica 


The Sky Is Crying(Danny Kortchmar) Drums - Ritchie Heyward Slide Guitar - Todd Rundgren Bass - Stu Woods Organ & Piano -Mark Klingman Guitar - Matt Murphy 
Long Distance Operator(Bob Dylan) Drums - Joel Bishop O'Brian Bass - Stu Woods Piano - Mark Klingman Guitars - Michael Bloomfield & Todd Rundgren 
I'm A Free Man(Mark Klingman) Drums - Ritchie Heyward Bass - Stu Woods Electric Piano - Mark Klingman Guitars - Matt Murphy & Todd Rundgren 
Can't Live Without Love(R. Valante - R. Vito) Drums - Todd Rundgren Bass - Stu Woods Piano & Organ - Mark Klingman Guitars - Matt Murphy & Don Triano 
Kiddy Boy(Todd Rundgren) Drums - N. D. Smart II Bass - Stu Woods Guitar Matt Murphy & Todd Rundgren Piano - Mark Klingman 
Side Two: 
*She Moves Me*(McKinley Morganfield) Bottleneck Acoustic Guitar - *Johnny Winter Bass Drum* - Joel Bishop O'Brian 
Tonight I Wanna Love Me A Stranger(T.Rundgren/M.Klingman) Drums - Ritchie Heyward Bass - Stu Woods Piano - Mark Klingman Guitar -Matt Murphy Slide Guitar - Todd Rundgren 
Nose Open(Matt Murphy) Guitar - Michael Bloomfield Drums - Joel Bishop O'Brian Organ - Mark Klingman Piano - Ralph Shuckett 
*Georgia Swing* (N. D. Smart II, M. Klingman, T Rundgren) Drums - N. D. Smart II Bass - Stu Woods Piano - Mark Klingman Guitars - Don Triano & Matt Murphy 5 Georgia Swing(M. Bloomfield) Drums - Joel Bishop O'Brian Bass - Stu Woods Guitars - Michael Bloomfield & *Johnny Winter* Piano- Mark Klingman Accordian 

Note Johnny Winter playing bass drum on cut 7, and (piano?) on cut 10.

http://yeech.altervista.org/winter/index.html


----------



## Albert7

I actually prefer Stevie Wonder for my old school R and B.



Schubussy said:


> Marvin Gaye - What's Going On
> View attachment 71246
> 
> 
> I've always thought this album was a bit overrated in the genre (I'm more a Curtis Mayfield fan) but a good listen nevertheless.


----------



## Morimur

Schubussy said:


> Marvin Gaye - What's Going On
> View attachment 71246
> 
> 
> I've always thought this album was a bit overrated in the genre (I'm more a Curtis Mayfield fan) but a good listen nevertheless.


Gave it a listen some time ago and it sounded hopelessly dated.


----------



## Albert7

Morimur said:


> Gave it a listen some time ago and it sounded hopelessly dated.


This is supposed to be a fairly political album with lots of references to the social movements during the Vietnam War era. I really enjoy this album.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schubussy said:


> The Magnetic Fields - 69 Love Songs
> View attachment 71228
> 
> 
> Saw one of you guys listening to this recently. I've listened to it before and didn't like it much but it seems like a grower. Of course the albums that take a while to like are often the ones that stick with you the longest. Liking it a little more already in fact.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, what was I thinking before? This is pretty great.


I found this in Goodwill for 2.99, and I will give it a listen.


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL & PAT METHENY
*Jim Hall
Pat Metheny*

Nonesuch


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Balthazar




----------



## GodNickSatan

brotagonist said:


> I listened to the second disc a couple of weeks ago; this morning, I'm finishing up the album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nico Marble Index (plus alternate takes and unreleased songs)
> 
> This reissue of her second and third albums is exquisitely done, not just from the aspect of the cover and booklet, but the remastering and sensitive choice of additional material. Ravishing!
> 
> [I'm starting to make a dent in my non-classical traversal of my collection, but classical has a long way to go, yet ]


Nice choice. The Marble Index and Desertshore are two of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Albert7

Taylor Swift's song "Shake It Off" but not in the way that you get it canned usually:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans: Plays for Lovers


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane Anthology*

I've finally stopped listening to Coltrane as a saxophone player would do (or maybe couldn't do). It's been kind of painful. Now I'm just listening to it as music, and I'm actually finally enjoying it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More jazz here - one of Mingus' later releases. Companion album 'Changes Two' is in the post and eagerly anticipated.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ludovico Einaudi - The Royal Albert Hall Concert (2010)

Lady Labyrinth
Nightbook
In Principio
Indaco
Bye Bye Mon Amour *
[YouTube]










Hmmm. This is not unpleasant, actually. Well, actually it's quite pleasant late night listening, not memorable but sort of sub-ECM minimalist jazz / new age in style.

I'm disappointed, I was expecting something much less palatable!


----------



## Albert7

A few weeks ago I heard this landmark compilation hip hop album on my iPod touch via Apple Lossless format.










This is probably one of my favorite Rawkus compilations easily. The hit single 1-9-9-9 is one of the finest songs ever done with a very strong political angle.






I recommend this album very much. It even includes one of my favorite Eminem tracks ever. The dark themes and humorous take on suicide still is one of the most jaw-dropping lyrics ever dispensed in the hip-hop industry.

Here is the refrain:

Cause any man who would jump in front of a minivan
For twenty grand, a bottle of pain pills and a minithin
Is f***** crazy -- you hear me? Ha?
Is f***** crazy -- hello, hi!
Cause any man who would jump in front of a minivan
For twenty grand, a bottle of pain pills and a minithin
Is f***** crazy -- do you hear me?
Is f***** crazy

I can see why Seamus Heaney called Eminem one of the finest poets ever.


----------



## tortkis

pmsummer said:


> ABYSSINIANS
> *June Tabor*
> 
> Topic


I know almost none of the music posted here, except for some jazz, and Tabor is another great finding to me. Her deep & rich voice is wonderful, and the unaccompanied singing is especially impressive. Thanks.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm listening to this lovely hip-hop album with Ghostface Killah. Wonderful live production that emulates sampled beats. And definitely so far better sounding than the latest Wu-Tang Clan effort.










Heard on the iPod classic using Apple Lossless. I plan to get a digital version via iTunes at some point.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mingus - The Black Saint & The Sinner Lady


----------



## pmsummer

HAVE A LITTLE FAITH
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, arrangement
Don Byron - clarinet, bass clarinet
Guy Klucevsek - accordion
Kermit Driscoll - bass
Joey Baron - drums

Nonesuch


----------



## starthrower

I've been picking up Grant Green albums sporadically for a few decades. I recently got this one, and I'm really digging it! It's the first time I've listened to him in a trio format, and his guitar sound is superb backed by just the bass and drums. There are some excellent originals and a great rendition of Round Midnight.


----------



## tortkis

Hands - Dave Holland & Pepe Habichuela (Dare2 Records)








Dave Holland - double bass
Pepe Habichuela - guitar
Josemi Carmona - guitar
Carlos Carmona - guitar
Israel Porrina (Piraña) - cajón and percussion
Juan Carmona - cajón and percussion


----------



## pmsummer

STRANGE PLACE FOR SNOW
*Esbjörn Svensson Trio*

Columbia


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to irfan wasted on some Grand Marnier, it goes well whit the music, i never had grand marnier before this stuff is sweet it taste like marmelade.The first Irfan(the bulgarian band) is hudge what a sound it blown me away monsalvato is epic in the true sense. all the album is fabuleous, no doupt, one heck of a gem.

Than tonight i might lisen to some classic like hildegard of Bingen ''marriage entre le ciel et la terre'' this is quite a nice one on jade record.

What is my point here , because i find something similar in irfan ,if i compared Hildegarde music modern rendition


----------



## SONNET CLV

Art Zoyd's _Musique Pour l'Odyssée _(_Music for the Odyssey_) -- Gérard Hourbette (violin), Thierry Zaboïtzeff (bass guitar, cello, vocals), and Jean-Pierre Soarez (trumpet), joined by percussionist Daniel Denis (who would remain a core member of the band for two decades), oboist/bassoonist Michel Berckmans (of Univers Zero and Von Zamla), saxophonist Michel Thomas, and a second violinist, Franck Cardon.

My copy is the 2013 Sub Rosa release, an edition of the 1978 three track _Musique Pour l'Odyssée _with seven bonus tracks recorded in the mid-'80s, with one exception, a live track from 1975.

Just seemed the thing to hear after a day spent listening to Bach, Schubert, and Dvorak and reading Samuel Beckett's early novel _DREAM OF FAIR to middling WOMEN_. (I mean, seriously -- what can _really_ follow Bach, Schubert, Dvorak and Beckett?)


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1997) Spiritual Songs, Traditional Chants & Flute Music of the American Indian*










_VA - (1997) Spiritual Songs, Traditional Chants & Flute Music of the American Indian (2 CD)_


----------



## leroy

Blanck Mass "Dumb Flesh" its really good!

http://blanckmass.bandcamp.com/album/dumb-flesh

favorite track:


----------



## Morimur

*Songs of Leonard Cohen*


----------



## Morimur

*Songs of Love and Hate*


----------



## Schubussy

You can't just miss out Songs from a Room like that!

Spiritualized - Lazer Guided Melodies


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My non-classical listening for the last couple of days...





























​


----------



## pmsummer

TRAFFIC
*Traffic*

Island


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND ABOUT MIDNIGHT
*Miles Davis*

Columbia


----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> TRAFFIC
> *Traffic*
> 
> Island


I liked the story I heard where Traffic's Dave Mason was mildly chastised by the others in the band for writing off-kilter psychedelic pop songs (House for Everyone, Hole in My Shoe etc) when they wanted to be taken seriously for their more 'deeper' material. Ever the wild card, Mason had already left the group once after their debut and on his return for the above album he responded to his bandmates' complaints by giving them Feelin' Alright? - arguably his signature tune and during the 70s something of a rock standard.

Typical Worcester boy is Dave - contrary and unpredictable. :lol:


----------



## Schubussy

I love 'Hole in My Shoe' (and quirky psychedelic pop in general) so go Dave!

John Fahey - Death Chants, Breakdowns and Military Waltzes


----------



## pmsummer

THINGS YOU ALREADY KNOW
*Chris Campbell*
Steven Copes, Erin Keefe, Andrei Tchekmazov

innova


----------



## millionrainbows

Boy, this is one of those songs that just gets under my skin very quickly. I heard it on a Reader's Digest 4-Cd collection I found at Goodwill. It was a better, different take.






This is it. Compare the two.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> I've been picking up Grant Green albums sporadically for a few decades. I recently got this one, and I'm really digging it! It's the first time I've listened to him in a trio format, and his guitar sound is superb backed by just the bass and drums. There are some excellent originals and a great rendition of Round Midnight.


I love the guitar trio format. It's a good learning vehicle for guitar. I have this one and a couple of others. The Julie London features a trio backing her up, with Barney Kessell.


----------



## pmsummer

millionrainbows said:


> I love the guitar trio format. It's a good learning vehicle for guitar. I have this one and a couple of others. The Julie London features a trio backing her up, with Barney Kessell.


I always think of those albums as Barney Kessel recordings with a really hot female singer.

;-)


----------



## norman bates

pmsummer said:


> I always think of those albums as Barney Kessel recordings with a really hot female singer.
> 
> ;-)


Kessel did a wonderful work (altough on the second one if I remember well there was someone else), but I really like Julie London as a singer too.


----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
*The New Gary Burton Quartet*

Mack Avenue


----------



## starthrower

Kenny Dorham-Matador/Inta Something










Both albums feature Jackie McLean. Matador recorded in the studio in 1962
and Inta Something recorded live in 1961.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans - New Conversations


----------



## Sonata

Evan's Blue and 10 Years, good straight up rock music


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mingus cut three great studio albums in 1959 - this is the first:


----------



## pmsummer

norman bates said:


> Kessel did a wonderful work (altough on the second one if I remember well there was someone else), but I really like Julie London as a singer too.


Indeed. Howard Roberts took Kessel's place on Volume II... with Red Mitchell on bass!


----------



## dwapluskoci

Middle 9 - Swing and Circle on the Fluyt


----------



## MrTortoise

Pat Methany Unity Group
Kin










Pat Methany
The Orchestrion Project


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Therion* - Lemuria. Epic metal, but still not as epic as Wagner


----------



## pmsummer

STILL
*Richard Thompson*

Fantasy


----------



## Blancrocher

Ellington/Mingus/Roach - Money Jungle


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

PARIS ENCOUNTER
*Stephane Grappelli
Gary Burton*

Label M


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

PARIS ENCOUNTER
*Stephane Grappelli
Gary Burton*

Label M


----------



## Musicophile

I wrote about it on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/05...-trio-the-ideal-art-form-of-the-21st-century/


----------



## pmsummer

OREGON
*Oregon*

ECM


----------



## Albert7

A few weeks ago I heard this lovely album on my iPod classic. This out-of-print album is so worth hunting down and finding.










This album contains one of the best party anthems ever.






Also the sampling is just wonderful in addition to the great intellectual lyrics. Very hard bop feel to it all. Not typical for a Native Tongues album.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny Group*

Warner Bros.


----------



## Albert7

I heard this mixtape CD ripped for my iPod classic. This is a very hit and miss album with a few standout singles.










AZ is an all right rapper and more famed as the sideman for Nas. I do enjoy this particular single.


----------



## Albert7

Awesome track folks!


----------



## Albert7

Future listening for tonight and props to The chocolate boy wonder for allowing us to preview this online:






More comments to come later on tomorrow-ish?


----------



## Albert7

Awesome video game music tonight:


----------



## pmsummer

*Do ya?*


----------



## tortkis

a formal consideration of the symbolism within 'the wind among the reeds' in light of yeats' nationalism (part 1) by elizabeth veldon








https://elizabethveldon.bandcamp.co...he-reeds-in-light-of-yeats-nationalism-part-1


----------



## Albert7

September 11, 2001. That fateful day in American history. Interestingly enough, there have been a few rap albums that predicted this event many years before it happened.

This morning I heard this marvelous album, despite Akinyele's irritating flow and pretty ugly cover regardless of the misogynistic title, done by the wonderful Queens producer Large Professor and scratching performed by Rob Swift on this out-of-print rap classic encoded in Apple Lossless and played back on my iPod classic. Large Professor does his near flawless job sampling jazz and soul rarities all over this album...










Lots of highlight tracks on this album easily. One of my favorites include the following joint.






Interesting fact from this album from 1993: Akinyele ends the song entitled "The Bomb" by bragging the following last section of his verse.

Drag
I done blew up the World Trade and Vietnam
Huh, beacuse this s*** here is the bomb!

And that boasting was done about eight years before the two planes hit the World Trade Center. Quite a historical prediction from a rap album?


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm listening to this wonderful classical album on my iPod classic.















This seminal album includes various topics like the simile between Iraq and New York City (this was before 9/11 by the way), the street lifestyle, thug culture, daily life in Queens (which is my birthplace as well), Marley Marl production, forces of darkness, Islamic philosophy, unusual samples especially similar to that of Mobb Deep, etc.

My favorite lyrics is Prodigy's hook from the song L.A., L.A. (Remix).

L.A. L.A. big city of dreams
But everything in L.A. ain't always what it seems
You might get fooled if you come from outta town
Cos we coming from Queens it gets down

All of this over some of the best Marley Marl production in hip hip history...


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a live by Dead can dance,it's decent for 2008 but it aged since there last live sound was better, but since it's DcD i give them a decent 8/10, some song are mystery song but i know most of them, what would have impressed me would had been DcD unreleased tracks double album, but this were unavailable.


----------



## senza sordino

It's taken me a while, these are the last five non classical albums I've listened to.

Hair, Love my musicals
View attachment 71657


Modern Jazz Quartet Django
View attachment 71658


Bob Marley Legend
View attachment 71659


Stan Getz, Joao Gilberto, takes me back to my childhood. Lovely stuff
View attachment 71660


Jeff Beck Truth,with Beck's Bolero (Jimmy Page, Keith Moon, John Paul Jones, Nicky Hopkins and Jeff Beck). The rest of the album is great, Rod Stewart sings his heart out, I ain't superstitious is probably the best track on the album. 
View attachment 71661


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> THINGS YOU ALREADY KNOW
> *Chris Campbell*
> Steven Copes, Erin Keefe, Andrei Tchekmazov
> 
> innova


Dang, summer, we have eerily similar taste. This is a great recording - Innova puts out some quality material.


----------



## Morimur

*Hungarian Music from Transylvania; Traditions of Gyimes and the Great Plain*


----------



## Albert7

Last two weeks I have been playing this album at work. iTunes download using an iPhone 6 Plus. Years ago, I waited nearly ten hours to get her autograph. Nice lady for sure.


----------



## Morimur

*World Library of Folk and Primitive Music, Vol. XVII: Romania*












> AllMusic Review by John Vallier [-]
> 
> Nestled in between Hungary and Serbia on its western border, and Moldova and the Black Sea on its eastern border, is the country of Romania. A Roman province beginning in about 100 AD, the country has been overrun by barbarian hordes, converted to Eastern Orthodox Christianity, occupied by Nazis, ruled by the Communists, and -- since 1989 -- on board for capitalism's bumpy ride. Reflecting Romania's mercurial history is its brilliantly eclectic musical heritage. On World Library of Folk & Primitive Music, Vol. 6: Romania a cross-section of this eclecticism of sounds is presented. Its 35 tracks offer up ritual music, dance music, pastoral music, and more. Originally recorded between 1934 and 1957 by many an ethnomusicologist working for the Archive of the Folklore Institute, Bucharest, the collection was compiled and edited by Tiberiu Alexandru, and in 1960 by Alan Lomax for Columbia Records. In its contemporary digitized form it is being re-released by Rounder. From a stentorian overture on a gargantuan Transylvanian horn, known as a tulnic, to a whimsical final cut featuring pan-piper Fanica Luca soloing over the stylized folk arrangements of the Barbu Lautaru Orchestra, each selection is played by expert musicians. The touching love ditties, animated dance tunes, epic songs, and religious melodies that round out this exceptional CD all offer portals into Romania's distant musical worlds, captured before the ubiquitous onslaught of globalization.


----------



## pmsummer

FIELD OF REEDS
*These New Puritans*

Infectious


----------



## Wood

*Tori Amos*: Little Earthquakes










*Doris Day*: Move over darling

Played on a loop for a while.

*Barclay James Harvest*: Bob Harris Session 1971 July 5


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Balthazar

Summer Music Mode


----------



## Morimur

Balthazar said:


> Summer Music Mode


A relic of the 90s. Always loved that cover.


----------



## senza sordino

Another five albums I've just listened to.

I liked my rediscovery of Jeff Beck, I also listened to
The Jeff Beck Group, Beck Ola
View attachment 71699


curious to hear some Vangelis, inspired by a recent thread
Heaven and Hell
View attachment 71700


Opera Sauvage
View attachment 71701


and because we lost Chris Squire today
so long and thanks for the fish
The Yes Album
View attachment 71702

Fragile
View attachment 71703

I love Heart of the Sunrise, it's almost in sonata form I think, theme, second theme, development and return to the theme.


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> A relic of the 90s. Always loved that cover.


"A relic of the 90s."

I am having a difficult time coming to grips with that (chronological) concept.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KenOC

pmsummer said:


> "A relic of the 90s."
> 
> I am having a difficult time coming to grips with that (chronological) concept.


For sure...the 90s were just last week!


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> For sure...the 90s were just last week!


The 90s were just in the future!


----------



## pmsummer

TARPAN SEASONS
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Orchestra

Jazzland


----------



## pmsummer

IF MOUNTAINS COULD SING
*Terje Rypdal* - electric guitars
Bjørn Kjellemyr - bass
Audun Kleive - drums
Terje Tønnesen - violin
Lars Anders Tomter - viola
Øystein Birkeland - cello
Christian Eggen - conductor

ECM


----------



## Albert7

Tonight I completed a three day marathon for this lovely album from Pete Rock on Youtube:






I plan to get this from iTunes soon. Not always consistent, Pete Rock experiments with new styles and that's a wonderful risk. Regardless, I miss the Pete Rock of old.


----------



## Morimur

*Steve Tibbetts - (1977) Steve Tibbetts*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Some great blues (14.5 minutes worth)





Edit, may as well listen to this 36-minute concert as well, some great slide guitar at the end:


----------



## Albert7

Morimur said:


>


Great cover here. I'm rather impressed.


----------



## Albert7

Right now this is the first non-classical album I am hearing on the MH40's during the burn-in period. Wow, these headphones are the equivalent of aural pornography with 360 degree realism easily.

Using an iPod classic without any amplifier to play the Apple Lossless rip (plan to get the iTunes version later).










Wow, the headphones have changed the rap music accuracy and transparency. For the first time, I can hear the separate channels and even too much details down to DJ Premier's scratching switching channels as if this studio album were alive. Every sampled Adrian Younge component is scarily haunting and the headphones are just bright (slight harshness will tone down as the burn-in phase will finish out later on) but the MH40's just pop out the album with a good balance and warm sound. Not neutral but the music is just lively.

This album is short and off the hook. I remember when rap albums were 35 minutes and got to the point. That is the way things ought to be. Word.


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ

ECM


----------



## Vaneyes

For Canada Day and all my moose-ridin' friends.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Albert7

I heard this lovely album using Apple Music download on an iPod Touch 5th generation.










Birdy's voice is pure and lovely.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## tortkis

Canada Day - Harris Eisenstadt (Clean Feed, 2009)








Harris Eisenstadt, drums
Eivind Opsvik, double bass
Matt Bauder, tenor Saxophone
Nate Wooley, trumpet
Chris Dingman, vibraphone


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded July 2, 1956.


----------



## cwarchc

Rather nice.


----------



## pmsummer

THURSDAY AFTERNOON
*Brian Eno*

Editions E'G


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon, I heard this masterful hip hop album on my iPod classic in Apple Lossless format.










Ugh, it's hot outside but I managed to plow through this most political album from the Gang Starr Foundation. Jeru the Damaja is nearly flawless in his thoughtful lyrics and DJ Premier is always on point with his samples and breaks here. This is probably one of the top ten rap albums ever for me.

Too many highlights to list but listen to this:






The first full track "The Frustrated N****" is definitely worth a full analysis.


----------



## starthrower

St Patrick's Day 1988






They played another show in Syracuse a few days later
and I was lucky to be there.


----------



## pmsummer

EVERYBODY DIGS BILL EVANS
*Bill Evans* - piano
Sam Jones - bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums

Riverside


----------



## pmsummer

VEGAS
*Two Tons of Steel*

Palo Duro Records


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Albert7

Yesterday morning I heard this classical rap album using Apple Music download on my iPod touch.










I really appreciate the legacy of N.W.A. but Dr. Dre's first solo outing was ruined by poor guest appearances and somewhat inconsistent production values. Hearing this again, this album sounds rather dated now. On the other hand, the standout track is Lil Ghetto Boy which is very profound. That track is one of the best songs about experiencing the jail life as a gangster.






Too bad the album is marred by too many blunt references, sexist jokes, and tiresome phallic references. Honestly, Dr. Dre had a chance to revive his N.W.A. mantra but missed it. His next album would be exceptionally better.


----------



## pmsummer

PUNCH
*Punch Brothers*

Nonesuch


----------



## Wood

*Barclay James Harvest










*plus 13 bonus tracks


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1994) Uzlyau; Guttural Singing of the People of the Sayan, Altai, and Ural*


----------



## cwarchc

....................


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

AT CARNEGIE HALL
*Thelonious Monk Quartet*
with John Coltrane

Blue Note


----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUT
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*

Colombia


----------



## Proms Fanatic

And no, I'm not a Daily Mail reader, but my parents are...


----------



## Morimur

*The Small Faces - (1999) Darlings of Wapping Wharf Launderette (2CD)*


----------



## pmsummer

LIKE MINDS
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Chick Corea - keyboards
Pat Metheny - guitar
Roy Haynes - percussion
Dave Holland - bass

Concord Jazz


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


>


Isn't that the recording the FBI used as part of their psych-ops against the Branch Davidians' compound?


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> LIKE MINDS
> *Gary Burton* - vibraphone
> Chick Corea - keyboards
> Pat Metheny - guitar
> Roy Haynes - percussion
> Dave Holland - bass
> 
> Concord Jazz


Nice shot of the CD booklet! Wow.

Hmm... too bad you can't take photos of my iTunes collection LOL.


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> Nice shot of the CD booklet! Wow.
> 
> Hmm... too bad you can't take photos of my iTunes collection LOL.


Yeah, I'm a 'hands-on' kinda guy. ;-)


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> Isn't that the recording the FBI used as part of their psych-ops against the Branch Davidians' compound?


Don't know but had I been at the compound, I'd have been groovin' to it.


----------



## Albert7

This morning using an Apple Music download on my iPod touch I heard this lovely Korean pop album.










Lovely vocals although the collaboration between Snoop Dogg and the gals was disappointing. Please dog master have some effort into the lyrics which are more subversive than whatever you attempted to drop.

Otherwise, the other songs are wonderful and upbeat. Very energetic and a good showcase of what Korean pop is all about. I need to find more of this soon. The MH-40's exhibit wonderful clarity for such a solidly produced album.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night's listening, courtesy of Flint and Ann Arbor, MI (unable to post at the time as I was in the middle of a tiresome e-mail exchange).


----------



## Balthazar

More summer tunes...


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARBLE INDEX 1968
_Disc One of The Frozen Borderline 1968-1970_
*Nico*

Elektra/Warner Bros./Rhino


----------



## Guest

Good grief, I used to have the Marble Index. What a voice.


----------



## Guest

Proms Fanatic said:


> View attachment 71874
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not a Daily Mail reader, but my parents are...


I'm sorry but I've had to report this post. Twice, once for Bazza and once for mentioning the Daily Hate.


----------



## Morimur

*Abner Jay - (2009) True Story of Abner Jay*


----------



## Morimur

Proms Fanatic said:


> View attachment 71874
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not a Daily Mail reader, but my parents are...


----------



## pmsummer

DESERTSHORE 1970
_Disc Two of The Frozen Borderline 1968-1970_
*Nico*

Elektra/Warner Bros./Rhino


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Amy Winehouse.*

Oh, my. Her voice brings me back to a place in my past, into what Longfellow called "the secret anniversaries of the heart."


----------



## Albert7

Do you plan to see the documentary about her coming out this week?



Manxfeeder said:


> *Amy Winehouse.*
> 
> Oh, my. Her voice brings me back to a place in my past, into what Longfellow called "the secret anniversaries of the heart."
> 
> View attachment 71979


----------



## GreenMamba

Some proper New Zealand rock.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Albert7 said:


> Do you plan to see the documentary about her coming out this week?


I probably will eventually. But there's a little too much drama surrounding my life now to add to it; I think I need to watch movies about trees and flowers and chirping birds.


----------



## pmsummer

JAZZ FOR RELAXATION
_Full Range High Fidelity_
*Marty Paich* - piano
Larry Bunker - vibraphone
Joe Mondragon - double bass
Howard Roberts - guitar
Frank Capp - drums

VSOP/Tampa


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, July 7, 1967.


----------



## Vaneyes

Released on July 7, 1967.


----------



## Sonata

A hard rock playlist that I downloaded from Amazon Prime.

Consists of plenty of All That Remains, some Avenged Sevenfold, Killswitch Engage, In Flames. Pretty good for a random playlist. They aren't all to my taste but I like more than not on here.

Oh, and I also listened to Fates Warning for the first time in years. A Pleasant Shade of Grey. Great album!


----------



## senza sordino

An afternoon of housework listening to the following

Chicago II including such good stuff as Ballet for a Girl in Buchanan, 25 or 6 to 4, It better end soon.
View attachment 72029


Crosby Still and Nash, their first album from 1969
View attachment 72030


Led Zeppelin, Houses of the Holy. I haven't listened to the complete album in many years. 
View attachment 72031


----------



## Vesteralen

it's about to 'rive any minute now


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*

Tzadik


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
> *John Zorn*
> 
> Tzadik


Still not sure what to make of Zorn - great composer/musician or hack? Love his graphic designer though.


----------



## pmsummer

ASTOR PIAZZOLLA REUNION
_A Tango Excursion_
*Gary Burton*

Concord


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Dr Johnson

The Bad Plus - These Are The Vistas.

I particularly like their take on Smells Like Teen Spirit.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Cecil Taylor's Jazz Advance - his debut album from 1956.


----------



## pmsummer

MOON AND MIND
*Oregon*

Vanguard


----------



## brotagonist

To celebrate the Greatest Outdoor Show On Earth (the Calgary Stampede, for you uncultured cowpokes), I listened to Brooks and Dunn's Tight Rope.










I read somewhere that it was their least best received album, but I think it is their best one.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight on my desktop while helping my pal out.


----------



## Sonata

Faith No More: Sol Invictus
Avenged Sevenfold: Hail to the King
Fates Warning: Pleasant Shade of Gray
Love and Death: Between Here and Lost


----------



## Albert7

Sonata said:


> Faith No More: Sol Invictus
> Avenged Sevenfold: Hail to the King
> Fates Warning: Pleasant Shade of Gray
> Love and Death: Between Here and Lost


Cover art? Thanks.


----------



## Vesteralen

On current playlist. Continuing through my abridged Putumayo catalog.


----------



## jim prideaux

OK-in my years as a listener which started with the purchase of Never a Dull Moment with saved up pocket money there has been Yes, Van Morrison, Steely Dan, the kick in the head that was seeing the Clash in '77,Television,Sibelius,ECM-from school through university and a career-but today for 5 quid in Sainsbury's I picked up the remastered House of the Holy-b***** h***!

so it is as good as I remember-at 14 I was 'bang on'.....


----------



## cwarchc

Takes me back to my, misspent, youth


----------



## jowthatsme

_The Shape of Jazz to Come_ by Ornette Coleman. It's also led me back to _The Shape of Punk to Come_ by Refused, both very far from classical!


----------



## pmsummer

RITE
*Unni Lovlid*

Grappa


----------



## MrTortoise

jim prideaux said:


> OK-in my years as a listener which started with the purchase of Never a Dull Moment with saved up pocket money there has been Yes, Van Morrison, Steely Dan, the kick in the head that was seeing the Clash in '77,Television,Sibelius,ECM-from school through university and a career-but today for 5 quid in Sainsbury's I picked up the remastered House of the Holy-b***** h***!
> 
> so it is as good as I remember-at 14 I was 'bang on'.....


Rock on Jim, I know that was a good time! Zeppelin at their Zenith!


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Maisonettes - Heartache Avenue


----------



## elgar's ghost

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 72157
> 
> 
> Takes me back to my, misspent, youth


Superb album - 1978 was a fantastic year!


----------



## starthrower

Wigwam is a 70s Finnish band, but they had an English vocalist, Jim Pembroke.

Fresh Garbage is a 2 disc set of non album takes and other songs.










Their 1971 album re-issued on Esoteric. Most fans consider this to be their
best album, along with the more artsy prog album Being. And I happen to think
their 1969 debut Hard N Horny is great too.










The Fairyport title track is a favorite.


----------



## pmsummer

WILLIS ALAN RAMSEY
*Willis Alan Ramsey*

Shelter Recording Co.


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
with Eberhard Weber

ECM


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti*

Verve


----------



## tortkis

Entourage - Entourage Music & Theatre Ensemble (Folkways Records, 1973)








http://entouragemusic.com/index.php/discography/entourage-1973/
Joe Clark - E-flat soprano saxophone, electric keyboard, acoustic piano, percussion
Rusti Clark - viola, recorder, guitar, percussion
Michael S. Smith - drums, assorted percussion, thumb piano


----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard this fascinating album from the hardcore and raw group Jedi Mind Tricks. Apple Lossless on an iPod classic.










Not quite as good as their Violent by Design album but definitely hardcore and more visceral than even N.W.A.


----------



## cwarchc

Something a little different from my normal taste


----------



## Albert7

A lovely performance live.


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano
*Charlie Haden* - double bass

ECM


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I heard this on my iPod classic in Apple Lossless format.










Those Master & Dynamic headphones really enhance this oft-heard album. Also noted that if your guest artists rhyme Albuquerque and turkey within an internal rhyme, then this makes this album already a huge winner.

A plus plus for Everlast and his unique fach. Like good Irish beer.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ian Carr & Nucleus, Belladonna. BGO Records BGOCD566


----------



## Dr Johnson

John Abercrombie, Dave Holland, Jack DeJohnette - Gateway. ECM 1061


----------



## pmsummer

BILL FRISELL, RON CARTER, PAUL MOTIAN
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
*Ron Carter* - double bass
*Paul Motian* - drums

Nonesuch


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon on the new PonoPlayer, I heard this classic rap album.










Definitely parts of it sound rather dated but there are many highlights. One of most controversial songs is "F*** tha Police" which addresses the issue of police brutality in urban areas.






The production bridges both old and new school techniques of sampling. Dr. Dre shines on every track here. The 20th anniversary version of this album includes some remixes which are awful and do not do justice to the original work however.

The PonoPlayer made this album rather exceptionally sounding.


----------



## Albert7

Meghan Trainor makes a man cry:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Five Finger Death Punch.*

A friend told me to hear this. It's not my kind of music, but the singer has a compelling voice and the musicians play well for that kind of thing.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1999) Sindhi Soul Session*


----------



## pmsummer

*Chamber Bluegrass Eastern Jazz Americana*










THE RODEO ERODED
*Tin Hat Trio*

Ropadope


----------



## Vesteralen

[

Current playlist includes all three of these Rascals albums.

Most frustrating thing about the Rascals of this period is how, outside of "People Got to be Free"(my all-decade song of the 1960s) and "See", they picked some of their weakest tracks to release as singles (i.e "Ray of Hope", "Heaven", "Carry Me Back").

There are some killer tracks on *Freedom Suite*, like "Look Around", "Island of Love" and "Of Course" and on *See*, "Death's Reply" and "Hold On", among others. Any one of them would have been better than the former three.

Anyway, some great music here, though gradually declining in quality through the three albums, IMO.


----------



## Guest

Time to dust down ye olde cassettes.

Incoming nostalgia....

Talking Heads
True Stories


...this to be followed by Remain in Light.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Terje Rypdal, To Be Continued. ECM 1192


----------



## pmsummer

EXPLORATIONS
*Bill Evans Trio*
Bill Evans - piano, direction
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums

Riverside


----------



## Blancrocher

Manu Chao - Cinco Razones


----------



## Balthazar




----------



## Kevin Pearson

Vesteralen said:


> Current playlist includes all three of these Rascals albums.
> 
> Most frustrating thing about the Rascals of this period is how, outside of "People Got to be Free"(my all-decade song of the 1960s) and "See", they picked some of their weakest tracks to release as singles (i.e "Ray of Hope", "Heaven", "Carry Me Back").
> 
> There are some killer tracks on *Freedom Suite*, like "Look Around", "Island of Love" and "Of Course" and on *See*, "Death's Reply" and "Hold On", among others. Any one of them would have been better than the former three.
> 
> Anyway, some great music here, though gradually declining in quality through the three albums, IMO.


It's so rare to know of anyone who actually knows of the Rascals later work, and especially rare to find someone who appreciates it. As much as I like The Young Rascals and Groovin' albums these three and Once Upon A Dream are what solidified me as a Rascals fan. Once Upon a Dream was almost a quantum leap for them, which set the seeds for the three albums you list. Freedom Suite is probably my favorite of these three but they all have some tracks to commend in them. Now off to listen to some Rascals!

Kevin


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Belowpar

Itullian said:


>


This thought should really only be said out loud when one has the excuse of being drunk...but I'll toss it out anyway.

Do you think his long melodic lines owe anything to an older, perhaps...dare I say it...operatic tradition?
His songs are somehow different to the contemporaries he's normally linked with.


----------



## Vesteralen

Even more ragtime......


----------



## ptr

Itullian said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61K0sXl6U0L._SX355_.jpg


One of my all time favourite singersongwriter albums! There was a time in the seventies when I listened to it several times a day!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

Yesterday (arr. Takemitsu)


----------



## Blancrocher

Eye of the Tiger - Acoustic Guitar Solo Cover (Violão Fingerstyle)


----------



## Rhombic




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Steely Dan.
Katy Lied.

Another great album from two geniuses of popular music. Delish.


----------



## Art Rock

One of my favourite instrumentalists.


----------



## pmsummer

ANTOLOGIE
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
Morten Qvenild - piano

Emarcy


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## padraic




----------



## Guest

padraic said:


>


Great album! (as is the eponymous debut)

That whole Canterbury "style" is so evocative of the mid 70s.


----------



## Albert7

Late tonight I am listening to this offbeat alternative album from Wilco which was free.










The PonoPlayer really elicits a strong emotional reaction from my head. You guys must hear this very surreal album. Even down to the cover. The mp3's are free from the band currently.


----------



## cwarchc

I can't believe I didn't discover Leonard until last year?


----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard this Wilco album again on the PonoPlayer. So worth it. Lots of symbolism and humanity on this album. Plus symbols of rebirth. The cat on the cover is a sexual pun as well as a sacred symbol in Egyptian mythology. And the vase symbolizes rebirth with its cervical shape.


----------



## Albert7

This morning and afternoon I heard on my PonoPlayer the high resolution FLAC version of Lana del Rey and the free vinyl FLAC version of She & Him. Why not Christmas in July?


----------



## Morimur

*Atahualpa Yupanqui - (1992) L'Intégrale (5 CD)*


----------



## Weston

Today at work I listened to the Jurassic classic "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida." Sorely dated now, it still features an amazing guitar tone sounding like tortured banshee dinosaurs in heat. No one else ever quite had this bizarre tone. It gives me goose bumps

It's not a great headphone experience though. The stereo separation is waaaay too exaggerated and dry with guitar coming strictly into one ear, organ strictly into the other with no spatial realism.

Can't someone remix / re-polish this jewel for today's ears? (I nominate Steven Wilson.)


----------



## Blancrocher

Jefferson Starship - Miracles


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
*Gary Burton Quintet*

ECM


----------



## Guest

Unicorn
Tyrannosaurus Rex.

Still magikal. 
Before Marc had his head turned by mammon.


----------



## Balthazar




----------



## Blancrocher

Evans/LaFaro/Motian - Complete Village Vanguard Recordings


----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps

Tzadik


----------



## MrTortoise

Herbie Hancock
Mwandishi


----------



## SixFootScowl

From the Animals' "Before We Were So Rudely Interrupted"


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I heard this album on the PonoPlayer. FLACs from the PonoMusic Store.










Such a lovely voice and reminds me of Vanessa Carlton or a younger Tori Amos.


----------



## pmsummer

AMERICA
*John Fahey*

Takoma


----------



## Guest

Drums of Death

Field recording in Ghana.

Sure to clear the dance floor.


----------



## Dim7

dogen - Atonal Felinology


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> dogen - Atonal Felinology


You got one of my albums??


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> You got one of my albums??


Yes. I've also got a recording of your performance of Queen of the Night's Aria. I'm contemplating whether I should upload it to Youtube or not.


----------



## cwarchc

An artist I found via Ted talks
Very accomplished
[video]http://www.ted.com/talks/kaki_king_rocks_out_to_pink_noise?language=en#t-428779[/video]


----------



## Albert7

On YouTube, I am listening to this lovely album. Adrian Younge's atmospheric production with live instruments is incredible. Reminds me of Mobb Deep with the grime samples.






Ghostface Killah on point again.


----------



## pmsummer

DEEP RIVER
_The Spirit of Gospel Music in Jazz_
*The Jim Cullum Jazz Band*
with Clark Terry, Nicholas Payton, Topsy Chapman, Nina Ferro

Riverwalk


----------



## pmsummer

WEST TEXTURES
*Robert Earl Keen, Jr.*

Sugar Hill


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> WEST TEXTURES
> *Robert Earl Keen, Jr.*
> 
> Sugar Hill


At first I thought it was his son. But I see it's an album released in 1989. I always liked that album of Texas songwriters that Lyle Lovett did called Step Inside This House. I know there's a Keen song on there.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sezen Aksu - Vazgeçtim


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> At first I thought it was his son. But I see it's an album released in 1989. I always liked that album of Texas songwriters that Lyle Lovett did called Step Inside This House. I know there's a Keen song on there.


After his dad died, Keen dropped the 'Jr.' from his name.










http://www.texasmonthly.com/stand-desk/robert-earl-keen-and-lyle-lovett-front-porch


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kevin Pearson

A true classic rock album from 1974! Just some fabulous playing and so much fun to listen to.










Kevin


----------



## Morimur

*Mickey Newbury - (2011) An American Trilogy (4 CD)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beatles 65-67:

Help! (album)
Day Tripper/We Can Work It Out (single - included on Past Masters II comp.)
Rubber Soul (album)
Paperback Writer/Rain (single - included on Past Masters II comp.)
Revolver (album)
Penny Lane/Strawberry Fields Forever (single - included on Magical Mystery Tour album)
Sgt. Pepper (album)
All You Need Is Love/Baby You're A Rich Man (single - included on Magical Mystery Tour album)
Hello Goodbye/I Am The Walrus (single - included on Magical Mystery Tour album)
Magical Mystery Tour EP (included as part of the Magical Mystery Tour album)


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Albert7

This morning on my iPod touch I heard this great album from Apple Music.










So it's Amy Winehouse versus Amy Schumer at the box office now. Who will win?

Honestly, I love the way that Amy punches around with total lack of respect for the subjects. Even Jewish and Mexican people. I will never look at Michelle Kwan ever again after this standup routine.

You guys must hear her out seriously!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beatles 68-70:

Lady Madonna/The Inner Light (single - included on Past Masters II album)
Hey Jude/Revolution (single - included on Past Masters II album)
The Beatles (a.k.a. "White Album")
The Ballad of John & Yoko/Old Brown Shoe (single - included on Past Masters II album)
Let It Be...Naked (McCartney's preferred version of album - includes 'Don't Let Me Down' b-side at the expense of the two shortest tracks from original album. Also devoid of Phil Spector's embellishments and group banter)
Abbey Road

Yellow Submarine album from early 1969 considered surplus to requirements apart from It's All Too Much, Only A Northern Song, All Together Now and Hey Bulldog, all of which I youtubed.


----------



## pmsummer

LAST DANCE
*Keith Jarrett
Charlie Haden*

ECM


----------



## SONNET CLV

Dug out an old favorite to hear today, following a major tweaking of the turntable and cartridge which has my rig humming at a high level right now.

"Desolation Avenue" by the band The Leather Nun, Sweden's dark answer to ABBA.









The EP (a 12 inch black vinyl record that runs at 45 rpm for even better quality sound than 33 1/3 will allow) is from Wire Records in Stockholm, WRMS 007. Side A features two tunes: "On the road" and "Son of a good family", and side AA features the title track "Desolation Avenue" (full length version) from an apparent "live" date. I contend that "Desolation Avenue" ranks with the best rock out there, which for me includes the Doors' "Light My Fire", Chicago's "25 or 6 to 4", Iron Butterfly's "In a gadda da vida", and Television's "Marquee Moon." If you like any of the aforementioned songs, you should enjoy "Desolation Avenue."

Take a listen. Of course, hearing this you-tube video version via your laptop speaker won't have nearly the crushing weight that I get on my current rig, spinning the Wire Records EP at 45 rmp. But you'll get the main point, I'm sure:






NOTE -- Don't confuse this song with Boz Scaggs's "Sweet Release" (aka "Desolation Avenue"). Boz Scaggs aint The Leather Nun.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

Black Market: Rise Against
Game of Thrones: Music from the TV series


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to this yesterday:










Westernhagen : Jaja

I rather like Marius Müller-Westernhagen's songs, but often find them unenergetic. This album really rocks! It has a couple of quiet songs, too, but is mostly a rocker. It's my favourite. I think it is strongly inspired by the Stones, but there is also a song that sounds like Velvet Underground and a number of others that I can't place the style of.

This morning, I heard:










Gordon Lightfoot : Gord's Gold

This has pretty much all of his greatest hits, except the Edmund Fitzgerald, alas! I grew up with these on the radio and I hated them. Gord's music was antithetical to the times that were characterized by the Plastic Ono Band, the Doors, Beefheart, Zappa, Alice Cooper, Guess Who, Black Sabbath, CCR, the Stones etc. I've grown to enjoy them over the years and this is pretty much the only album of this type I have. Now, I can enjoy them as nostalgia


----------



## pmsummer

*The Price Is Right*










STAR WARS
*Wilco*

dBpm Records


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Somehow I missed this album in my collection of non-opera Kiri and I stumbled on this on YouTube. Liked it enough to order me a copy for $4.00.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Balthazar




----------



## Sonata

Harry Connick Jr. : Your Songs
Josh Groban: Josh Groban

Something smooth, not too rough around the edges for a tired morning!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Balthazar

I remember when I first got this thinking, "She doesn't sound too bad for being 40 years old!" :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

OBRIGADO BRAZIL 
*Yo-Yo Ma* - Cello
Helio Alves - Piano
Odair Assad - Guitar
Sergio Assad - Guitar, Arranger
Cyro Baptista - Percussion
Paulinho Braga - Drums
Jose DaSilva - Percussion
Jose DeFaria - Percussion
Paquito D'Rivera - Clarinet
Egberto Gismonti - Flute, Guitar, Piano, Arranger
Romero Lubambo - Guitar, Cavaquinho
Cesar Camargo Mariano - Piano
Nilson Matta - Bass
Rosa Passos - Guitar, Vocals
Kathryn Stott - Piano

Sony Classical


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## xample

I've recently gotten hooked to some jazz tunes, But Beautiful and Anything Goes are really good!


----------



## Vaneyes

Released in the UK, July 23, 1965.


----------



## cwarchc

A concept album from Robert Calvert (one time member of Hawkwind)


----------



## Albert7

This morning and last week I heard this landmark hip-hop album produced by The Bomb Squad. This was an iTunes purchase on my iPod classic.










I really found this album to be the equivalent of funky musique concrete. It is very political and sounds like James Brown meets Stockhausen. Sadly enough, due to issues with sampling today, we will never see the likes of this type of brilliant experimentation in hip hop or mainstream music anymore.

And Chuck D is always on point with his trenchant lyrics analyzing the plight of the black man in today's society. Sadly enough nothing has changed.


----------



## Barbebleu

John Fahey - Fare Forward Voyagers.


----------



## Albert7

Time for some Carly Simon lovin'! I rented this album from Apple Music and heard it all for the first time this afternoon. Wonderful lyricist and very sweet. Also this is a rather personal album. Heard it on my iPod touch.










I wonder how many references to James Taylor can we count?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Rolling Stones - Singles Collection: The London Years. Great three-hour comp of all the singles from 'Come On' in 1963 through to 'Brown Sugar' in 1971 complete with all the UK and US flip-sides (apart from three later b-sides which managed to avoid the lobster-like claws of Allen Klein).


----------



## MrTortoise

Gentle Giant
Free Hand


----------



## Sonata

Michele McLaughlin playlist on YouTube. Wonderful contemporary piano music


----------



## starthrower

MrTortoise said:


> Gentle Giant
> Free Hand


I still haven't heard a good sounding version of this great album. But I didn't buy the latest CD on Alucard.

NP:










I've been listening back and forth to the original and remixed versions. So much Zappa goodness!


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


>


I've always liked Lowell George and Little Feat, but I never heard this album. Played the hell outta Waiting For Columbus, and Sailing Shoes.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> I've always liked Lowell George and Little Feat, but I never heard this album. Played the hell outta Waiting For Columbus, and Sailing Shoes.


I don't have Waiting For Columbus but Sailing Shoes is one of my favourites. I think there is a difference between the first two albums (when they were a four piece with Roy Estrada on bass and Lowell George as the only guitarist) and subsequent albums when they were a six piece with a second guitarist and a conga player. The first two have a slightly rougher quality which I like.

That's not to say that I don't like the latter incarnation.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cwarchc

Dr Johnson said:


>


Fabulous album
I have this on vinyl


----------



## cwarchc

No classical today




A great partnership of sounds


----------



## Dr Johnson

cwarchc said:


> Fabulous album
> *I have this on vinyl*


As did I. Now on CD. Just as good.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Albert7

This afternoon's listening:


----------



## pmsummer

WATCHING THE WELL
*John Thorne
Danny Thompson*

Naim


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon choice concert:


----------



## pmsummer

EXTENDED CIRCLE
*Tord Gustavsen Quartet*

ECM


----------



## Albert7

Tonight with friends this chill album:


----------



## pmsummer

FALLING OFF THE ROOF
*Ginger Baker Trio*
Ginger Baker - drums
Bill Frisell - guitars
Charlie Haden - bass
w/Bela Fleck - banjo
Jerry Hahn - electric guitar

Atlantic


----------



## Albert7

Lana Del Rey's first single from her forthcoming album Honeymoon.






Lanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaa!


----------



## Albert7

Off a library CD this morning played back on the living room CD player.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

ECM


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

THE HERMIT
_Guitar Artistry_
*John Renbourn*

Shanachie


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans & co: You Must Believe in Spring


----------



## Balthazar




----------



## Vronsky

*Eric Burdon & the Animals -- The Animals (1964; US version)*









Eric Burdon & the Animals -- The Animals (1964; US version)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Quincy Jones, Gula Matari*

This is Quincy exploring his African roots before the movie Roots ever came out. The band is a whose-who of jazz players.


----------



## Weston

Observation: While browsing the classical current listening thread(s) I find myself clicking like for at least half the selections, but browsing this current listening thread I feel pretty indifferent. I guess my non-classical tastes are fairly narrowed into mostly progressive rock and hard rock and a little jazz. I also like some electronic music or IDM, but people rarely post that kind of stuff.


----------



## starthrower

This video is a bit out of sync with the audio, but I love Deep Purple's sound. No synthesizers or cheesy guitar sounds. Of all the hard rock bands, I felt like these cats were some of the better musicians.


----------



## Albert7

This evening I heard this lovely album on YouTube!


----------



## Metairie Road

Albert7 - Hawthorne's album started badly and I nearly gave up on it. But the more I listened to it the better it got. That lovely foot tapping 70's Pop/Soul vibe he has going on made me listen to the end. Made me dig out my Van Morrison and soul 45's and give 'em a spin.

*Van Morrison - Days Like This*





*Latimore - Let's Straighten It Out*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## pmsummer

METROPOLIS
*Turtle Island String Quartet*

Windham Hill


----------



## pmsummer

GRATEFUL DEAD
*Grateful Dead*

Warner Bros.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Excellent compilation of the three albums of sassy, writhing funk released by Miles' ex between 1973-1975 (that's her on the front of Miles' Filles de Kilimanjaro album). All songs written by Davis herself and musicians include ex-Family Stone's rhythm section Greg Errico and Larry Graham plus guitarist Neil Schon of Santana/Journey. Absolutely criminal that these albums went largely under the radar as full-on and low-down 70s funk doesn't get better than this.


----------



## Sonata

I'm currently trying a free trial of Apple Music. I have several of Phish 's studio albums but haven't known where to start with their live material. This is making it possible as I'm having random iPod Phish concerts. First up is Ventura


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Aretha Franklin, I Never Loved a Man*

Number 84 on the Rolling Stone's 500 Greatest Albums of All Time. It's amazing that her backup band had some white guys from Muscle Shoals, Alabama. Soul doesn't know color boundaries.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Excellent compilation of the three albums of sassy, writhing funk released by Miles' ex between 1973-1975 (that's her on the front of Miles' Filles de Kilimanjaro album).


Thanks for the heads-up. I've never heard anything from her. Of course, I wasn't listening to music back in her day. I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## pmsummer

TRESPASSER
*Chris Wood*

R.U.F


----------



## starthrower

I have the CD, but I don't feel like looking for it.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Excellent compilation of the three albums of sassy, writhing funk released by Miles' ex between 1973-1975 (that's her on the front of Miles' Filles de Kilimanjaro album). All songs written by Davis herself and musicians include ex-Family Stone's rhythm section Greg Errico and Larry Graham plus guitarist Neil Schon of Santana/Journey. Absolutely criminal that these albums went largely under the radar as full-on and low-down 70s funk doesn't get better than this.


Looks like it's only available on vinyl. I gotta get some of her stuff.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans - Alone


----------



## Balthazar

*The Strokes ~ Is This It?*


----------



## Cosmos

Going to listen to some Frank Ocean and FKA Twigs on the train


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Looks like it's only available on vinyl. I gotta get some of her stuff.


Sadly all her stuff seems to go out of print pretty quickly - even the latest reissues of her first three albums. I was lucky just to have got this one a few years ago when there was a rare price drop.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

*The internets said this is my favorite Beatles album. They may be right.*










RUBBER SOUL
*The Beatles*

Parlophone


----------



## pmsummer

LUBBOCK (ON EVERYTHING)
*Terry Allen*
Terry Allen- piano, vocals
Lloyd Maines - pedal steel, guitars, dobro, mandolin, banjo, bell tree, harmony vocals
Kenny Maines - bass, harmony vocals
Curtis McBride - drums
Allan Shinn - percussion, marimba, jawbone, skin castanets
Richard Bowden - fiddle
Ponty Bone - accordion
Don Caldwell - saxophone, string arrangements
Joe Ely - harmonica
Luis Martinez - jazz guitar
Jessie Taylor - "flatland guitar"
Tommie Anderson - trumpet
Mark Anthony - trombone
Russ Standefer - tuba
Ruth Ann Truncale - violin
Susan Allen - violin
Karen Blalack - cello
Leslie Blackburn - viola
Monterey High School Marching Band - school song
Sylvester "band-aid" Rice, Gwen Hewitt, Suzanne Paulk, Jo Harvey Allen - harmony vocals
Freddy Pride, Mike Austin, Vincent Thomas, Jimmy Sampson - "whooooit" harmony

Fate Records


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Musicophile

haven't listened to this for ages.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cwarchc

Rather partial to a bit of Leonard, very intelligent songwriting


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

My favorite musical opening of any of those Disney or Disney-type movies


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Georges Delerue: Music from the Films of Francois Truffaut (London Sinfonietta)


----------



## pmsummer

JANUARY
*Marcin Wasilewski Trio*

ECM


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


Holy **** that's one brilliant album! Bolin's finest too. And THAT bass riff!

I walked into my local record store as a mere whipper snapper. Suddenly Quadrant 4 kicked off immediately followed by a shop full of punters jaws dropping to the floor.

Magical album!


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Holy **** that's one brilliant album! Bolin's finest too. And THAT bass riff!
> 
> I walked into my local record store as a mere whipper snapper. Suddenly Quadrant 4 kicked off immediately followed by a shop full of punters jaws dropping to the floor.
> 
> Magical album!


A friend of mine got it when it first came out. I've loved it ever since. I just hope that all the people who listen to Massive Attack's Safe From Harm know where the riff came from.


----------



## pmsummer

FRIDAY NIGHT IN SAN FRANCISCO
_Live_
*Al DiMeola
John McLaughlin
Paco DeLucia*

Columbia


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

XANTHE TERRA
_In Memorium, John Fahey (1939-2001)_
*Charlie Schmidt*

Strange Attractions


----------



## pmsummer

GP / GRIEVOUS ANGEL
*Gram Parson*

Reprise


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Little Boots, Hands*

Okay, so this is Little Boots. Now I know.


----------



## pmsummer

JAZZ PROFILE
_No. 022_
*Sarah Vaughan*

Blue Note


----------



## Vaneyes

Lovely orchestration, opening with sitar, and at 2:10, sax.

R.I.P. Karen Carpenter. :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Aussie Prog rock band Spectrum, with Mike Rudd -great guitarist
Album Milesago from 1971


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## PeteW

Musicophile said:


> View attachment 73024
> 
> 
> haven't listened to this for ages.


Ditto. Absolute classic from start to finish. 
Goes v nicely with A Day at the Races.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MrTortoise

The first two Yes records, streaming them. The earliest I've owned is 'The Yes Album' but both these have some quality material.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Instrumentally, the rockier moments of the debut remind a little of Vanilla Fudge. Have never seen that cover before, by the way.


----------



## MrTortoise

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Instrumentally, the rockier moments of the debut remind a little of Vanilla Fudge. Have never seen that cover before, by the way.


If I remember correctly I think the US/UK releases had different covers. Couldn't tell you which one is which, but Chris Squire resembles Benedict Cumberbatch a bit in that photo. Never noticed that before.


----------



## Dr Johnson

MrTortoise said:


> If I remember correctly I think the US/UK releases had different covers. Couldn't tell you which one is which, but Chris Squire resembles Benedict Cumberbatch a bit in that photo. Never noticed that before.


The cover for the UK vinyl release of Yes' first album looked like this:


----------



## MrTortoise

The wise George Harrison
All Things Must Pass, first disc


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cwarchc

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cwarchc

Carrying on with the same









An all time fave


----------



## MrTortoise

Wings
Venus and Mars


----------



## Balthazar




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Ooh Dr Johnson, the things you think are precious, I don't understand.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


That's a new one on me. Care to spill some beans?


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> That's a new one on me. Care to spill some beans?


I came across them in the book Electric Eden.

Some of them played on albums by the great and the good of folk-rock

Opening track of the album.

Allmusic biog


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Ooh Dr Johnson, the things you think are precious, I don't understand.


Like the elliptical journey of the celestial teapot....


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Like the elliptical journey of the celestial teapot....


Quite right!

I don't think folk-rock falls into my personal orbit which probably explains why I'd not come across that album. I had some Richard Thompson albums but they went in one of The Great Culls.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Quite right!
> 
> I don't think folk-rock falls into my personal orbit which probably explains why I'd not come across that album. Groovy cover!


In fact Mighty Baby (the band and album) isn't folk-rock. It just seems that some of them were chums with Richard Thompson _et al._


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> In fact Mighty Baby (the band and album) isn't folk-rock. It just seems that some of them were chums with Richard Thompson _et al._


Yeh, just read the Allmusic bio. (and edited my post!)

That one reminds me of Syd Barrett.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny Group*

Warner Bros.


----------



## pmsummer

Dr Johnson said:


> In fact Mighty Baby (the band and album) isn't folk-rock. It just seems that some of them were chums with Richard Thompson _et al._


They're the ones to blame, perhaps.


----------



## starthrower

Hot girls can sing!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Harmonie

Although I know folk rock was a big thing back when this published, I still found it shocking to find such a folk song amidst this rock group's library, and it's quite well-done if you ask me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Brilliant rendition but the album is superb all the way through. Funky, folky, jazzy, rocky - this was Steve Winwood at the top of his game and yet he was still only 21 when it was recorded.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Brilliant rendition but the album is superb all the way through. Funky, folky, jazzy, rocky - this was Steve Winwood at the top of his game and yet he was still only 21 when it was recorded.


Irritatingly I can't see anything in Bassoonist's post other than the text. But from what you say here are you talking about _John Barleycorn?_


----------



## Guest

Well deduced there!


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Well deduced there!


Thank you. Although it would be nice not to have to deduce. I can't see Starthrower's image (if that is what it is) either.


----------



## Harmonie

Dr Johnson said:


> Irritatingly I can't see anything in Bassoonist's post other than the text. But from what you say here are you talking about _John Barleycorn?_


Oh, my apologies. I didn't take into account that not everyone can see YouTube videos! It is, indeed John Barleycorn... As has already been stated. I will be careful in the future.

Starthrower's post is also an YouTube video with an adaptation of the song "All About Bass"


----------



## Dr Johnson

You needn't apologise. I suspect that the fault may lie with my browser.


----------



## Harmonie

Oh wow, I must say that the "First Version" of the song on the Deluxe Edition of the album is also excellent!


----------



## Guest

Their new album is due out soon. Here's hoping it contains something of this calibre; the excellent Regulator by Clutch.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur

*Wolf Krakowski - (2001) Transmigrations: Gilgul*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

August 5, 1966, Beatles *Revolver* album released in US.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I haven't listened to this for at least a year. I'd forgotten just how enjoyable it is and just how good John Surman is.


----------



## GreenMamba

What's Going On.


----------



## pmsummer

MULE VARIATIONS
*Tom Waits*

Anti-


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to VAS the american duo , made of drummer, percussionist of talent greg ellis and the awesome singer azam ali, there first is probably there best Sunyata is spellbounding, than there is offerings tha is a solid release, after this there garden of soul wich is very good too but the last opus of VAS that i dont have is not that good.


----------



## Morimur

*The Trees Community - (2007) The Christ Tree*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

JOÃO VOZ E VIOLÃO
*João Gilberto*

Verve


----------



## pmsummer

AWAY OUT ON THE MOUNTAIN
*Tim & Mollie O'Brien*

Sugar Hill


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Released in UK, August 6, 1965.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur

*Swans - (1991) White Light from the Mouth of Infinity*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Miles Davis, Bitches Brew.*

First time hearing this.


----------



## Wood

*The Yardbirds* Five Live


----------



## pmsummer

LAST DATE
_June 2, 1964_
*Eric Dolphy* - flute, bass clarinet, alto saxophone
Misja Mengelberg - piano
Jacques Schols - double bass
Han Bennik - drums

Fontana


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MrTortoise

Carla Bley, piano
Andy Sheppard, saxophones
Steve Swallow, bass
Billy Drummond, drums


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*King Crimson
Larks' Tongues in Aspic*


----------



## MrTortoise

There is some amazing music making going on on this record. Recorded live.


----------



## eljr

*Sigur Rós
Takk...*


----------



## eljr

*Inventions
Maze of Woods*


----------



## eljr

*Rihanna
Music of the Sun*


----------



## pmsummer

*A warm welcome to a new TC member. You are among friends.*










AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
*Jefferson Airplane*

RCA Victor


----------



## tortkis

Beninghove's Hangmen - Bryan Beninghove (2011)








Rick Parker - trombone 
Kellen Harrison - bass 
Dane Johnson - guitar
Eyal Maoz - guitar
Shawn Baltazor - drums 
Bryan Beninghove -sax/compositions

sounds like a soundtrack of a Tarantino movie. (There is a track titled "Tarantino".)


----------



## eljr

*
Willie Nelson
Stardust*


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Loreena mckinnitt, an ancient muse, this album is rich in layer of mélodies, the production is top notch think peter grabriel standard of production, yes i may be mainstream music, but it's fine celtic music whit ecletic sound of the orient, i would go has far has saying this is her best opus yet, i like this better than the visit our book of secret but i did not heard parallel dream. im looking for azam ali solo record wondering if i will find the same colors in her music, but let's remain focus go right there buy her record LM '' an ancient muse'' if you should have a loreena mckinnitt album it should be this one, i allready comment on this album, what are you waiting for get this gem pronto it should be in everyone collection.It survive many lisen the album is that good it remain finelly crafted not to long not to short no weak songs.

:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Great Voices: In-Akustik Reference Sound Edition*


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, August 8, 1960.


----------



## Morimur

eljr said:


> *Rihanna
> Music of the Sun*


You're fortunate that I am not master and commander of the world because if I that were the case, I'd put you on a train destined for a re-education camp in Siberia.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ unfortunately, there would need to be a great number of very long trains


----------



## GreenMamba

So Rihanna listening earns you a trip to Siberia, but Itsy Bisty Teenie Weenie doesn't? (no offense, Vaneyes).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ there's more than one route into Siberia, I believe


----------



## Balthazar




----------



## Wood




----------



## Wood




----------



## norman bates

Zeze Gonzaga & Quinteto de Radames Gnattali - Valzinho, Um Doce Veneno (1979)

I think it's the only album dedicated to the music of Valzinho. A gem of brazilian popular music


----------



## Weston

Well, it's just barely non-classical, but "So What?"










This was a great find in a CD bin of a local antique mall.


----------



## Weston

Browsing this thread I am amazed at how many fellow TCers are into progressive rock and jazz fusion. I've always suspected these genres have a close connection to classical.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


> #1, August 8, 1960.


You, sir, win the internets.


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Great Voices: In-Akustik Reference Sound Edition*


----------



## eljr

*Dead Can Dance
Into the Labyrinth*

SACD


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Art Pepper
The Way It Was*

SACD


----------



## Wood




----------



## pmsummer

REVOLVER
*The Beatles*

Parlophone


----------



## Balthazar

James Blake covers Joni Mitchell's _A Case of You_ with a video featuring Rebecca Hall.

Inspired by Wood's entry above.


----------



## Schubussy

Native North America (Vol. 1): Aboriginal Folk, Rock, and Country 1966-1985








Just bought this. Very mixed bag so far. Some really good tracks, some awful ones.


----------



## pmsummer

Balthazar said:


> James Blake covers Joni Mitchell's _A Case of You_ with a video featuring Rebecca Hall.
> 
> Inspired by Wood's entry above.


Frau Summer says: "That's my favorite Joni Mitchell song. He doesn't get to sing it."

I kinda like it, but marital harmony requires me to keep this opinion to myself.


----------



## pmsummer

*See what I had to do?*










BLUE
*Joni Mitchell*

Reprise


----------



## Balthazar

pmsummer said:


> Frau Summer says: "That's my favorite Joni Mitchell song. He doesn't get to sing it."
> 
> I kinda like it, but marital harmony requires me to keep this opinion to myself.


:lol:

I like Blake's piano accompaniment a lot. And his version makes me feel marginally less awkward singing along to "O, Canada" in falsetto.


----------



## Vaneyes

How Can I Be Sure - Young Rascals (1967)
Out In The Country - 3 Dog Night (1970)
Reelin' In The Years - Steely Dan (1972)
Georgia - Boz Scaggs (1976)
The End Is Not In Sight - Amazing Rhythm Aces (1976)


----------



## eljr

*Radka Toneff
Fairy Tales*


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Vaneyes

Released August 11, 1956.


----------



## Morimur

*Bolivia Manta - (1989) Anata*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 73593


It's been a long time since I've been blown away by a band I had never heard before. This is excellent prog.


----------



## eljr

*Portishead
PNYC*


----------



## Morimur

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 73593
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I've been blown away by a band I had never heard before. This is excellent prog.


Man, the lyrics are terrible. I'd scrape my pennies together and invest on a professional writer.


----------



## padraic

Tartar Lamb - _Polyimage of Known Exits_


----------



## eljr

*Procol Harum
A Salty Dog*


----------



## cwarchc

An interesting protest album
Perhaps not the best music, but made with the right intentions


----------



## Chronochromie

.................


----------



## Wood

*Enrico Rava*: New York Days










Nice background music to listen to whilst on Talk Classical. Otherwise not very interesting.


----------



## pmsummer

*Heck. I don't know where to post this. Better cover my bases.*










EXTEMPORE 
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_ 
*Orlando Concert 
Perfect Houseplants*

Linn Records


----------



## Balthazar

Guilty pleasure. Inspired by the opera voting thread.


----------



## MrTortoise

King Crimson

Larks Tongues in Aspic

First time listening to this with my new speakers. Wow, that was a treat!


----------



## Art Rock

Morimur said:


> Man, the lyrics are terrible. I'd scrape my pennies together and invest on a professional writer.


Personally, I don't care about lyrics. I listen to the music.


----------



## eljr

*David Byrne
The Catherine Wheel*


----------



## eljr

*Cat Stevens
Tea for the Tillerman*


----------



## eljr

*Frank Sinatra
Sinatra at the Sands*


----------



## eljr

*Purity Ring
Another Eternity*


----------



## padraic




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*The Beatles
Yellow Submarine*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Deep Purple's Stormbringer album. Presently up to the track 'You Can't It Do Right'. Although I prefer the Burn and Come Taste the Band albums by far, my appreciation for this album continues to grow.


----------



## eljr

*Jimi Hendrix / The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Are You Experienced?*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Listening to this via YouTube because I don't have the vinyl and it has not been released on CD.










Saw them live in 1973 supporting Henry Cow and String Driven Thing!!


----------



## cwarchc

Modern day chanson?
Very popular in the French speaking world
Always comes across as though she is enjoying life


----------



## cwarchc

Carrying on with chanson, straying into Belgium


----------



## elgar's ghost

Great album all the way (and one of the best debuts I've ever heard) but Break On Through and Soul Kitchen make for one hell of an opening one-two punch...


----------



## Morimur

cwarchc said:


> Modern day chanson?
> Very popular in the French speaking world
> Always comes across as though she is enjoying life


I'll take Jacques Brel's misery instead, thank you.


----------



## MrTortoise

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 73593
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I've been blown away by a band I had never heard before. This is excellent prog.


Listened to this at work today and was very impressed. If you are a fan of prog and haven't heard this band, check them out. Thanks for the recommendation Art Rock.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Isaac Hayes, Black Moses. Taj Mahal, The Real Thing.*

Some hot buttered soul followed by a four-tuba band.


----------



## haydnfan

Pink Floyd


----------



## Dr Johnson

Worth it for The Australian Doors Show version alone.


----------



## MrTortoise

King Crimson

Lizard


----------



## eljr

*Cyrus Chestnut

A Million Colors in Your Mind *


----------



## eljr

MrTortoise said:


> King Crimson
> 
> Lizard


this is truly a great spin


----------



## MrTortoise

eljr said:


> this is truly a great spin


Yeah, it sure is, first time listening to this album in maybe 20 years and I forgot just how good it is. I'm trying to work in all of the classic Crimson albums into my current listening sessions. It's been way too long since I've had these sounds in my ears!


----------



## eljr

*Alabama Shakes

Sound & Color *


----------



## Badinerie

Kashmir thundering out now as I do some housework. Keep forgetting what an absolute stonker this is!


----------



## eljr

*Mumford & Sons

Wilder Mind *


----------



## Figleaf

Elvis Presley- Walk a Mile in My Shoes. Required listening for August 16th 2015, the 38th anniversary of his passing.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Elvis Presley- Walk a Mile in My Shoes. Required listening for August 16th 2015, the 38th anniversary of his passing.


38th, crikey! 

Christy Moore - Ride On










Cocteau Twins - Head over heels / Sunburst and snowblind










Shringar Bros - Raga Bageshri & Raga Bhairavi


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Great compilation which gathers together virtually all of the UK Decca material by Newcastle's finest. The group were actually beginning to fall apart at this stage - original drummer John Steel left before recording of their third UK album (which provides the bulk of the material included here) begun, guitarist Hilton Valentine's eccentric acid-triggered behaviour was giving cause for concern and bassist Chas Chandler was losing interest fast. The only real duffer on this is a track called 'Clapping', attributed to keyboard player Dave Rowberry - perhaps stuff like this was better left to Steve Reich...


----------



## Vaneyes

#1 song and album, August 16, 1986.


----------



## Rhombic

I feel obliged to post this incredibly complex piece: 



Impressively original!


----------



## tdc

I've been enjoying this new song by Big Wreck, a rock band I used to listen to quite a bit.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## millionrainbows

Ray of Light1998

I picked this up for a dollar at the library. I like it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dr Johnson said:


>


What a classic album. This is really what Cream was all about for me, rather than Clapton. Good songs, good piano playing. I have the remaster. Oh yes, and great bass playing and vocals.

"Theme for an Imaginary Western" is a great song.


----------



## millionrainbows

For a lark, I picked this up at Wal-Mart for 13.88. Yeah, sure, another remaster, but at least this one has the moveable wheel. I was pleasantly surprised at the perceptible difference from my last copy (also a remaster, by Jimmy Page and Bob Ludwig back in...2003?).

The resolution is better, the vocals float over the music in separate clarity and glory, the bass is tighter, more coherent, and the guitars sound better (it's not easy to make a distorted guitar sound better). Highly recommended.









Sorry, this item is not available in 
Image not available


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> For a lark, I picked this up at Wal-Mart for 13.88. Yeah, sure, another remaster, but at least this one has the moveable wheel. I was pleasantly surprised at the perceptible difference from my last copy (also a remaster, by Jimmy Page and Bob Ludwig back in...2003?).
> 
> The resolution is better, the vocals float over the music in separate clarity and glory, the bass is tighter, more coherent, and the guitars sound better (it's not easy to make a distorted guitar sound better). Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this item is not available in
> Image not available


When I had III on vinyl I always remembered how underwhelmed I was with the production compared to, say, that of "IV" and the debut album, both of which had far more clarity and punch - to my ears III sounded both muddy and compressed while Plant's vocals often came across as if they were being phoned in via satellite.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> When I had III on vinyl I always remembered how underwhelmed I was with the production compared to, say, that of "IV" and the debut album, both of which had far more clarity and punch - to my ears III sounded both muddy and compressed while Plant's vocals often came across as if they were being phoned in via satellite.


Boy, not me! The first album sounded worse than anything they did after that. III sounded great because it was more acoustic. IV sounds too cluttered to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Seeing how long I can listen before I get a gag reflex.









Update: I got all the way to track four. Sugar Shoppe was too much to handle.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## tdc

millionrainbows said:


> Boy, not me! The first album sounded worse than anything they did after that. III sounded great because it was more acoustic. IV sounds too cluttered to me.


Personally I love how the production differs quite a bit between all of the Zeppelin albums, so you get music in a fresh perspective with each album. Page touches on this in a recent interview and even suggested Cream could have made better recordings if he had produced them.

The production on III grabbed me right away, and I really loved it - I think it is the 'trippiest' Zeppelin album. To my ears it sounded like some of the later retro classic rock bands that became well-known in the '90's borrowed a lot from the *stripped-down sound of Zeppelin III.

*not really sure its the best descriptor...'stripped-down' at least in comparison to other Zep records, raw? trebly? I dunno)


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> Boy, not me! The first album sounded worse than anything they did after that. III sounded great because it was more acoustic. IV sounds too cluttered to me.


I'll try and meet you halfway - I agree that the original production values generally suit the acoustic material better and that re-mastering has beefed up the overall sound a bit (although I haven't got the latest one) but heavier tracks like Immigrant Song still don't seem quite 'there' to me - an album-opening diz-buster like that should be leaping from the speakers like what Black Dog and Good Times Bad Times did - if you've got it, why not flaunt it? I dunno, maybe Page on this occasion didn't want it to sound like that at all...

Sorry, but we will still have to part company about the production of the first album - for a predominantly hard rock album from early '69 it sounds quite crunchy and fresh to me. Still, different strokes for different folks etc. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Morimur

VU are the greatest rock band of all time bar none.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

Lotsa laughs and good stories with the late great studio guitar ace.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> Lotsa laughs and good stories with the late great studio guitar ace.


Tommy! He used to write a column in Guitar Player. Each month was one particular session. He would list every bit of kit used on the date plus his fee.


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> Tommy! He used to write a column in Guitar Player. Each month was one particular session. He would list every bit of kit used on the date plus his fee.


Yeah! I had ten years of GP magazines from 1982-92, but unfortunately I had to get rid of most of them due to space limitations. I enjoyed the magazine most when it was independently owned and published.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> Yeah! I had ten years of GP magazines from 1982-92, but unfortunately I had to get rid of most of them due to space limitations. I enjoyed the magazine most when it was independently owned and published.


I started reading it in '83 but drifted away in the late 80s. I think I may have one copy left but stupidly I threw all the others out for the same reason.


----------



## Vaneyes

*All You Need Is Love*, #1, August 19, 1967.


----------



## Vaneyes

*My Sharona*, #1, August 19, 1979.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dr Johnson said:


> I started reading it in '83 but drifted away in the late 80s. I think I may have one copy left but stupidly I threw all the others out for the same reason.


No idea where the one copy (1983, Keith Richards on cover) is.

But I still have the book American Guitars by Tom Wheeler and The Guitar Player Book which has lots of interviews with guitarists. Happy days.


----------



## starthrower

I have that purple book too, but the binding fell apart years ago.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> I have that purple book too,* but the binding fell apart years ago*.


Ditto.////////////////////////


----------



## starthrower

Tommy's ornate rendition of a well known standard.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dave Brubeck Quartet: Time Out


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur

*The Velvet Underground - (2001) Bootleg Series Vol. 1 (The Quine Tapes) (3 CD)*

Bought this when it first came out in 2001. The VU were a _ferocious_ live act.


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Uses to be Led Zeppelin, Rush, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, Electric Light Orchestra, Santana, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Journey, Van Halen, Steve Vai, Whitesnake, Meat Loaf, Genesis, Barclay James Harvest, David Bowie, Jamiroquai, Manfred Mann's Earth Band, Stevie Wonder, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison & The Doors.

And Blues, Country, traditional Sertanejo, Jazz in general


----------



## Morimur

*Can - (1971) (2011) Tago Mago (40th Anniversary Edition) (2 CD)*


----------



## pmsummer

SOPWITH CAMEL
*The Sopwith Camel*

One Way Records via Kama Sutra


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur

*Howlin' Wolf - (1997) His Best (Chess 50th Anniversary Collection)*


----------



## ptr

*Dizzy Gillespie* ‎- The Ebullient Mr. Gillespie (Verve)

/ptr


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## MrTortoise

Streamed at the office. NSFW, this music is too good.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1999) Flammes du Coeur; Gypsy Queens (2 CD)*


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> I'll try and meet you halfway - I agree that the original production values generally suit the acoustic material better and that re-mastering has beefed up the overall sound a bit (although I haven't got the latest one) but heavier tracks like Immigrant Song still don't seem quite 'there' to me - an album-opening diz-buster like that should be leaping from the speakers like what Black Dog and Good Times Bad Times did - if you've got it, why not flaunt it? I dunno, maybe Page on this occasion didn't want it to sound like that at all...
> 
> Sorry, but we will still have to part company about the production of the first album - for a predominantly hard rock album from early '69 it sounds quite crunchy and fresh to me. Still, different strokes for different folks etc. Thanks for your reply


Best of crunch and new remastering voodoo-boxes...that's what I'm hoping to get when I buy the first album remaster. I'll report back on it!


----------



## millionrainbows

pmsummer said:


> SOPWITH CAMEL
> *The Sopwith Camel*
> 
> One Way Records via Kama Sutra


There's newer remasters of this that sound better.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dr Johnson said:


> I started reading it in '83 but drifted away in the late 80s. I think I may have one copy left but stupidly I threw all the others out for the same reason.


I still have mine, and Guitar World, in milk cartons in the garage.


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio de André - Storia di un impiegato


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*The Corries -- The Silver Collection/Ireland's Greatest Hits*









The Corries -- The Silver Collection









Ireland's Greatest Hits


----------



## cwarchc

...................


----------



## Schubussy

Elizabeth Cotten - Freight Train


----------



## Vronsky

*Music of the Earth - Astonishing And Rare Instruments (UNESCO)*









Music of the Earth - Astonishing And Rare Instruments (UNESCO)


----------



## MrTortoise

King Crimson

In the Wake of Poseidon


----------



## Schubussy

MrTortoise said:


> King Crimson
> 
> In the Wake of Poseidon


I've always thought this album is better than a lot of people give it credit for. Sure it's maybe a bit too similar to Court of the Crimson King but what's the harm in that?


----------



## Selby




----------



## MrTortoise

Schubussy said:


> I've always thought this album is better than a lot of people give it credit for. Sure it's maybe a bit too similar to Court of the Crimson King but what's the harm in that?


Agreed, fine record, but it really is disc 2 of what should have been the double-album 'ITCOTCK'. There are lots of groups out there that have basically made the same record more than twice. 'Catfood' is always a fun listen.


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered this fantastic Brazilian quintet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubussy said:


> I've always thought this album is better than a lot of people give it credit for. Sure it's maybe a bit too similar to Court of the Crimson King but what's the harm in that?


I agree - bearing in mind the band were in complete disarray by then it's not the shipwreck it could have been, maybe because of Michael Giles and Greg Lake agreeing to stick around until recording was finished. Even Sinfield provided some good lyrics (Catfood).


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to godflesh slavestate album , justin broadrick hate it , but i kinda like it,im looking for godflesh fan or making convert to godflesh music, yep instead of islam of a religion choose godflesh i will be there at there gig in montreal.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Released in the UK, August 23, 1963.


----------



## cwarchc

...............
Blixa Bargeld & Teho Teardo
Still Smiling


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Schubussy said:


> I've always thought this album is better than a lot of people give it credit for. Sure it's maybe a bit too similar to Court of the Crimson King but what's the harm in that?


Totally agree. Yes, it's similar and no it doesn't have Schizoid Man on it (!) but I think overall, it's actually possibly a better album than the debut.


----------



## pmsummer

THE THIRD QUARTET
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Mark Feldman - violin
Marc Johnson - bass
Joey Baron - drums

ECM


----------



## Dr Johnson

pmsummer said:


> THE THIRD QUARTET
> *John Abercrombie* - guitar
> Mark Feldman - violin
> Marc Johnson - bass
> Joey Baron - drums
> 
> ECM


Do you have a John Abercrombie album called Arcade in your collection?


----------



## pmsummer

Dr Johnson said:


> Do you have a John Abercrombie album called Arcade in your collection?


No sir, I do not. But I am keeping my eyes open.


----------



## Dr Johnson

pmsummer said:


> No sir, I do not. But I am keeping my eyes open.


I bought it on vinyl many years ago, was slightly disappointed that it didn't sound like Gateway, but grew to quite like it. Then I got rid of it when I got rid of all my vinyl.

On it he is credited with playing electric mandolin as well as guitar. Most of his soloing seems to be in so high a register that I used to wonder if he was playing a 4 string electric mandolin.

Excuse my ramblings.


----------



## ptr

*Nobuo Hara and His Sharps & Flats* ‎- Smashing (Toshiba)

Japanese Big Band recorded in 1978, awesome fidelity, very silent vinyl, slick playing! (Gershwin tunes on side A and Rogers&Hart on side B)

/ptr


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


Oh yes my little child. Great Deceiver, Lament, The Night Watch...Fracture...

{drool}


----------



## cwarchc

My favourite poet, with a message


----------



## Dr Johnson

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 74152
> 
> My favourite poet, with a message


One of my favourite songs..


----------



## brotagonist

A random selection I have been randomly putting off for another random time... NOW!








Einstürzende Neubuten * Silence is Sexy (I listened to the limited edition second disc a few months back, so just the actual album today)

One of my favourite non-classical albums, with lots of catchy lyrics and catchier noise.


----------



## PeteW

dogen said:


> Oh yes my little child. Great Deceiver, Lament, The Night Watch...Fracture...
> 
> {drool}


Yes, all this recent King Crimson talk has put me in the mood to listen again. 
The Night Watch, for example, an all time favourite.


----------



## pmsummer

LIVE IN BREMEN: 1974
*Gary Burton Quintet*
Gary Burton - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass
Bob Moses - drums

JZM - Bremen Rudfunk


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums

Savoy Jazz


----------



## pmsummer

THE MIRACULOUS HUMP RETURNS FROM THE MOON
*Sopwith Camel*

Reprise


----------



## MrTortoise

PeteW said:


> Yes, all this recent King Crimson talk has put me in the mood to listen again.
> The Night Watch, for example, an all time favourite.


Go rummage through those long lost corners of your CD collection and enjoy. I just finished up listening to


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

TRIO
*Marcin Wasilewski* - piano
Slawomir Kurkiewicz - double bass
Michal Miskiewicz - drums

ECM


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Balthazar

*Flobots ~ Handlebars*

"I can keep rhythm with no metronome... no metronome..."


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

PATTERNS IN SOUND
_An Emotional Experience in Musical Communication_
*Enoch Light*
Enoch Light & The Light Brigade
Tony Mottola
Lew Davis & His Orchestra
Bob and Phil & The Orchestra

_Project 3_


----------



## pmsummer

TRAP DOOR
*T-Bone Burnett*

Warner Bros.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Wood

*INDIGO GIRLS* 1200 Curfews










*JAMES* Laid










*JEFFERSON STARSHIP* Blows Against the Empire


----------



## MrTortoise

King Crimson

Thrak


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*Goran Ivanović & Fareed Haque -- Macedonian Blues: Laments and Dances (2001)*









Goran Ivanović & Fareed Haque -- Macedonian Blues: Laments and Dances (2001)


----------



## starthrower

da da da da da da da da






Harry was good, but Joni is a musical goddess!


----------



## Wood

Richard Thompson: Sweet warrior


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who - A Quick One (1966). Possibly the band's most lop-sided studio album from their glory era. The album title and the short running time of just over 30 minutes are the first clues - the story goes that about half of the songs were composed in a rush by all four members in order to bulk the album out to meet deadline time. The inclusion of some non-album singles and E.P. tracks released in 1966 ('Substitute', 'Circles', 'Happy Jack') would have served the album better. The stronger material ('A Quick One', 'Run Run Run', 'So Sad About Us') is excellent, but too much hastily-written filler makes the album sail perilously close to the wind.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> The Who - A Quick One (1966). Possibly the band's most lop-sided studio album from their glory era. The album title and the short running time of just over 30 minutes are the first clues - the story goes that about half of the songs were composed in a rush by all four members in order to bulk the album out to meet deadline time. The inclusion of some non-album singles and E.P. tracks released in 1966 ('Substitute', 'Circles', 'Happy Jack') would have served the album better. The stronger material ('A Quick One', 'Run Run Run', 'So Sad About Us') is excellent, but too much hastily-written filler makes the album sail perilously close to the wind.


I gave it a "like" not for the album but because it's the 'Oo.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Great comp, and I always loved that cover. Back in the day, the group took turns to offer ideas for album art but I wouldn't know who was responsible for this one.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Great comp, and I always loved that cover. * Back in the day, the group took turns to offer ideas for album art but I wouldn't know who was responsible for this one*.


I didn't know that. I suppose if I had thought about it I would have assumed all such decisions were taken by Townshend.

A factoid about The Who that I like is that Kit Lambert was the son of Constant Lambert, the composer.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes, Kit and co-manager Chris Stamp made for something of an odd couple based on being at near-opposite ends of the social scale but they helped drive the Who forward during the 60s and Kit in particular was supportive of Pete Townshend when the latter's ambition to progress beyond writing 3-minute pop songs was beginning to manifest itself. 

Keith Moon got in on the act by appropriating Kit's floridly upper-crust way of speaking (especially the expression "dear boy") - Keith 'returning the favour' by turning Kit onto certain drugs and the exhausting nightclub scene which eventually led to Lambert losing control of first the band and then himself.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> *Yes, Kit and co-manager Chris Stamp made for something of an odd couple based on being at near-opposite ends of the social scale *but they helped drive the Who forward during the 60s and Kit in particular was supportive of Pete Townsend when the latter's ambition to progress beyond writing 3-minute pop songs was beginning to manifest itself.
> 
> Keith Moon got in on the act by appropriated Kit's floridly upper-crust way of speaking (especially the expression "dear boy") - Keith 'returning the favour' by turning him onto certain drugs and the exhausting nightclub scene which eventually led to Lambert losing control of first the band and then himself.


Indeed, but I think that was part of the zeitgeist. It's a shame that Lambert went so badly off the rails.

Constant Lambert was (to an extent) the model for the character "Moreland" in Anthony Powell's _A Dance To The Music Of Time_.


----------



## PeteW

starthrower said:


> da da da da da da da da
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry was good, but Joni is a musical goddess!


She is indeed; many thanks for that.


----------



## pmsummer

THREE FORKS OF CHEAT
*Trapezoid*

_Rounder_


----------



## starthrower

Picked up the remaster w/ 8 bonus tracks. I don't think this remaster sounds as good as the old CD
I borrowed from a friend years ago.


----------



## Weston

The song Bridge of Sighs itself is the loneliest sounding piece of spooky blues I believe I've ever heard. Phenomenal.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> The song Bridge of Sighs itself is the loneliest sounding piece of spooky blues I believe I've ever heard. Phenomenal.


Was Dewars a great singer or what


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Was Dewars a great singer or what


Trower has said he believes Dewar's vocals were a major factor in the success of the album.
He also credits the engineer for the way he captured the guitar sounds.


----------



## starthrower

This one sounds about the same as his last few albums. I bought it because it was in the same bargain bin with the Robin Trower CD. McLaughlin's rapid fire staccato soloing gets a bit monotonous, but I like listening to his band. He has a phenomenal rhythm section.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Trower has said he believes Dewar's vocals were a major factor in the success of the album.
> He also credits the engineer for the way he captured the guitar sounds.


So rich and soulful.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> Picked up the remaster w/ 8 bonus tracks. I don't think this remaster sounds as good as the old CD
> I borrowed from a friend years ago.


A fine album.

I saw Trower live twice in the 70s.


----------



## ptr

*"The Astaire Story"* (Clef 1952)
Fred Astaire - vocals, tap / Charlie Shavers - trumpet / Flip Phillips - tenor saxophone / Oscar Peterson - piano / Barney Kessel - guitar / Ray Brown - double bass / Alvin Stoller - drums

An awesome album!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

*Mildred Anderson* ‎- No More In Life (Prestige Bluesville ‎- BVLP 1017 1961)

/ptr


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

For my wife's birth anniversary. I will and do.


----------



## pmsummer

LIVE
*The Paul Desmond Quartet*
Paul Desmond - saxophone
Ed Bickert - electric guitar 
Don Thompson - double bass
Jerry Fuller - drums

_A&M Horizon_


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
American Beauty*

DVD-A
192kHz/24-bit stereo


----------



## eljr

*King Crimson
Starless and Bible Black*


----------



## Blancrocher

Marlene Dietrich - Frag nicht warum ich gehe


----------



## Belowpar

Ah, Marlene on the web.

Thank you and it reminds me of my favourite song "of hers".

Most unusually a German song that was popular on both sides during WW11. 
Particularly when sung by a certain German to Allied troops.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lili_Marleen


----------



## AClockworkOrange

'Vincent Price' by Deep Purple


----------



## Orfeo

*The Wardell Gray Story*
Johnny Come Lately, Bamby, Easy Swing, The Chase, Five Star, April Skies, etc.
-Discs I - IV (Proper).

*Horace Silver*
Finger Poppin, Juicy Lucy, Sweet Stuff, Song for My Father, Calcutta Cutie, etc.
-Blue Note.

*Sonny Rollins*
The Bridge, God Bless the Child, Dearly Beloved, Yesterdays, Just Friends, etc.
-RCA/BMG.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sometimes nothing else will do.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## cwarchc

And now for something completely different


----------



## Schubussy

Morimur said:


>


Haaaaaambuurger Laaaaaady


----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer

HOT TUNA
*Hot Tuna*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to my two bands, one is garage lo-fi instrumental avant-noise doom it is a 13 minute opus, the production is terrible but i want it to be lo-fi .This is not the best effort done in the genra but* Burial room *this is the name of the band consist of a line-up of two person guitar ,bassit, drum machine, it's minimalist Noisy has hell and slow grinding.It where originally recorded in the 90'' it's pitch dark, the music felt like a drug trip more than a jam.

Than i lisen to my other band whit a different line-up called* Hexen *it's about organic avant doomdub noise band whit progressive and industrial overtone, my disciple thee who record it was inspired by author n punisher( a doom dub band) i was influence by godflesh...but we were influence by so many other stuff ranging from classical ,new age even jazz ect.This recording is a true ufo,Im proud of the recording this is a ''pierrot lunaire'' an oddity, i wish someone would play some of my material on radio.

p.s if someone has a radio show about ''space alien music'' or ''experimental doom'' he may reach me by message i can sent you the demo if you want to play some of my material on your show.

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIRGIN'S LAMENT
_(Caoineadhi Na Maighdine)_
*Sorcha Ni Ghuairim, Irish Traditional, Christmas Traditional, Pilib O Laoghaire, Cait Ni Ghallchobhair, Gregorian Chant, Nóirín Ní Riain*
Nóirín Ní Riain - soprano
Benedictine Monks of Glenstal Abbey

_Sounds True_


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to* Azam Ali* 
- *elysium of the brave *(her debut)
- *loga r torkian*
- *de la nuit aux lever du jour*

Nice colorful modernist world-beat i would recommend the first one out of the 3 all do i haven't lisen the others

Than i would like to point i bought a some classical another version of *Arnold Schoenberg'' le pierrot lunaire'' *on musique d'abord conduct by philippe herrewedge , i bought it because it had rad review...and i only had one version of this work and my darn imports has not arrived yet, jésus for christ sake do something(lol).


----------



## Xaltotun

I actually listened to a non-classical music CD; this doesn't happen many times a year. It was The Incredible String Band's "The Hangman's Beautiful Daughter". Man, this was a good experience, such a great album. I found myself chanting the lyrics of "Koeeaddi There" with a demonic/sick/cute child's voice afterwards.

"Born in a house where the doors were shut tight
Shadowy fingers on the curtains at night
Cherry tree blossom, head high snow
A busy main road where I wasn't to go
I used to sit on the garden wall
Saying hello to people going by so tall
Hello to the postman's stubbly skin
Hello to the baker's stubbly grin
Mrs. Thompson gave me a bear
Bridget and some people lived upstairs........."


----------



## pmsummer

DJANGO
*Modern Jazz Quartet*

_Prestige_


----------



## pmsummer

NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
*Marc Johnson* - bass
*Peter Erskine* - drums
with
*John Surman* - saxophone, clarinet

_ECM_


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Great record!


----------



## corndogshuffle

I'm sort of on a perpetual ska kick. My favorite ska band by far is Streetlight Manifesto. Their album "Everything Goes Numb" is probably my favorite "non-classical" album of all time. I like it better than most classical music to be honest. Don't know if the ska sound resonates with anyone else, but here is the lead track from their album.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bronski Beat - Smalltown Boy


----------



## Blancrocher

The Cure - A Forest


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, September 3, 1966. ha ha


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Check out this amazing blind girl on lead guitar!


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> Check out this amazing blind girl on lead guitar!


Amazing!

Strange way of playing the guitar: she seems to be playing it like a bass.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> #1, September 3, 1966. ha ha


Nice. Pound for pound, probably his strongest album- although it wasn't released in this form in the UK due to contractual hassles.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


>


You should be ashamed of yourself, Vaneyes.

Scandalous!


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Strange way of playing the guitar: she seems to be playing it like a bass.


Yeah, I don't know how she can play so fast with her fingers. She's also a keyboard virtuoso.


----------



## cwarchc

My commute this morning


----------



## Blancrocher

Talk Talk - It's My Life


----------



## Blancrocher

Leonard Cohen - First We Take Manhattan


----------



## starthrower

A very tasty instrumental album!


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> A very tasty instrumental album!


I don't know the album but I love Frampton's guitar playing with Humble Pie and the first few solo albums.

Wind Of Change has some great stuff on it.


----------



## tdc

Brian Eno - _Third Uncle_


----------



## Sonata

Tarja: Winter Storm


----------



## starthrower

After procrastinating for 30 years, I finally bought a copy. This 2005 remaster sounds great too! This album has such an odd collection of material, but it seems to work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Always loved Micky Waller's drum sound on that album - it sounded, well, _natural_!


----------



## Schubussy

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Opium Tea


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Always loved Micky Waller's drum sound on that album - it sounded, well, _natural_!


Sounds great cranked up loud! And I love the first bonus track, I've Been Drinking. Speaking of sound, the Jeff Beck Group albums with Bob Tench and Max Middleton have recently been cleaned up and re-issued. I've read that they sound much better. I know my ancient CD copies sound pretty crappy. Rough And Ready sounds particularly horrendous.


----------



## eljr

*Neil Young
Tonight's the Night*


----------



## Schubussy

eljr said:


> *Neil Young
> Tonight's the Night*


I was just about to put this on myself!


----------



## starthrower

Nice clip here of Lowell George demonstrating slide guitar technique.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> Nice clip here of Lowell George demonstrating slide guitar technique.


I stumbled across this video a few months ago. Excellent stuff. China White is one of my favourite Little Feat songs. I'm surprised it had to wait for Hoy-Hoy! before being released.

Is the slide he's using in the video the Sears and Roebuck socket wrench that gets mentioned on Hoy-Hoy!?


----------



## starthrower

Never heard China White before, but it sounds like a good tune. I don't have Hoy Hoy. Two of my favorite Feat tunes are Got No Shadow, and Cat Fever. I don't know if they ever recorded live versions?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

Dr Johnson said:


>


----------



## Vaneyes

Leningrad Cowboys, my favorite video of anything, ever.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> Never heard China White before, but it sounds like a good tune. I don't have Hoy Hoy. Two of my favorite Feat tunes are Got No Shadow, and Cat Fever. I don't know if they ever recorded live versions?


There are usually loads of videos on Youtoob of Little Feat doing live versions of tunes.

Hoy-Hoy! is well worth it if you have all the studio albums up to and including Down On The Farm.

Studio version of China White:






This is also on Hoy-Hoy! Excellent track and at the end c.3'.12" comes the socket wrench.


----------



## Dr Johnson

pmsummer said:


>


This video was my introduction to the delights of the album.

LMAO (as I believe the acronym is)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Handy 2-disc overview of THs' output especially as it contains a bunch of rarities including their debut non-album a-side. Still a bit miffed that it didn't include _Thank You for Sending Me an Angel_, though.


----------



## cwarchc

One of the greatest (IMHO) female singers, ever.


----------



## Badinerie

Whilst making sunday dinner earlier today I played this CD Even joined in on the Mandolin work.










Then Later 'The Mountain'. by Steve Earl featuring Del McCoury's band. I love Ronnie McCoury's Playing. Also Iris Dement Feartures on the song Still in 'Love with you' Her vocals are heart breaking. Put together with Ronnie's Mandolin she had me near tears. But then........


----------



## deprofundis

I bought a *Niyaz *cd called *Sumud*, it's ethnic electro-pop (world beat), from azam ali (Vas).I did like and still like Vas i like some of her solo work has azam ali, but this project is too electronic for me, i would like to point out, perhaps womens would enjoy it more since women are more into electro than guys, than i would like to had , if you have the 3 first Vas and some of her solo work than you dont need this , she dosen use her vocal range that mutch in this project, it's not that i hate it but it'S not my cup of tea, i find it slightly interresting and that it.


----------



## starthrower

I've been cranking this one the past two days. The last track, Gonna Get You, is a killer!
I like this more than any Who tune.


----------



## senza sordino

John Renbourn Sir John Alot of Merrie Englandes Music
View attachment 74728


The Beatles, White Album. Contains some of the best, and the worst of the Beatles. 
View attachment 74730


----------



## starthrower

I can't believe Jansch and Renbourn are gone. Bummer!


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> I can't believe Jansch and Renbourn are gone. Bummer!


agreed. I did see John Renbourn in concert about 25 years ago, in a small auditorium. It was packed to the rafters, they needed a bigger place. Perhaps the organizers didn't expect that crowd, and underestimated how popular he was.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> I've been cranking this one the past two days. The last track, Gonna Get You, is a killer!
> I like this more than any Who tune.


Good record, S - showed Pete still had it despite those (IMO) two largely disappointing 80s Who albums which followed. Because lyric-wise this was such a soul-baring album it seemed in places like a follow-up to The Who By Numbers from five years previously.


----------



## pmsummer

*Labor Day in the USA*










MY NAME IS BUDDY
_Another Record By_
*Ry Cooder*

_Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


----------



## pmsummer

senza sordino said:


> John Renbourn Sir John Alot of Merrie Englandes Music
> View attachment 74728


Heard a wonderful discussion on Sirius Radio's classical channel a couple of months ago about Renbourn's huge contribution to the revitalization of Early Music performance/popularity. I certainly concur.


----------



## MrTortoise

pmsummer said:


> MY NAME IS BUDDY
> _Another Record By_
> *Ry Cooder*
> 
> _Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


Woah, extra points for Box Car Willie in the background!


----------



## pmsummer

KING OF THE ROAD
*Boxcar Willie*

_Warwick_


----------



## pmsummer

CROWN OF CREATION
*Jefferson Airplane*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

INDUSTRY
*Richard Thompson
Danny Thompson*

_Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

DANCING DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN
*The Albion Dance Band*

_Talking Elephant _


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent* - piano
Brian Bromberg - double bass
Joe LaBarbera - drums

_Artistry_


----------



## starthrower

My new favorite non-classical song!


----------



## pmsummer

*Closing out Labor Day from a post above.*


----------



## pmsummer

*One last play for this American Holiday.*


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I haven't played that CD in years. That tune has sort of an Al Bowlly vibe to it. Nice guitar tone on that!


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> My new favorite non-classical song!


I hope she she showed her appreciation.


----------



## dwindladwayne

_Milonga is Coming_, played by Astor Piazzolla and Gary Burton, from the live album "The New Tango"


----------



## Art Rock

The Polish heavy prog band Riverside, one of my favourite bands of this century, with their latest.


----------



## pmsummer

BEYOND THE MISSOURI SKY
_(short stories)_
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Pat Metheny* - guitar

_Verve_


----------



## Blancrocher

Michel Legrand - theme music for Godard's "Vivre sa Vie."


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Morimur

An amazing album!


----------



## bharbeke

I'm listening to some Eric Clapton on YouTube, mostly from the 2013 and 1994 tours. There's some great guitar work there.


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, September 9, 1957.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Impressions - This is My Country (1968)/The Young Mods Forgotten Story (1969)

Two of the final four Impressions albums to feature Curtis Mayfield, and both are absolute belters. Can't remember a soul album which had brass and string arrangements more stirring than those featured here and Mayfield's songwriting was top-drawer:


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Blondie.

I have everything by them. Though, admittedly I gravitate toward the band's sexy, campy, disco-ish ambit from 1978-1980 the most.

The _Parallel Lines _remaster has a _Heart of Glass_ that sounds very good- but the remaster on the _Greatest Hits_ cd blows it away in terms of pristine high-end clarity.


----------



## cwarchc

Rather interesting and different


----------



## Jos

8140^my wife saw Blondie a little while ago at the Paradiso, Amsterdam. Despite her somewhat euh, advanced age she can still deliver. 
I believe she had a short flirtation with jazz, but this concert was Greatest hits full blast. Too bad I couldn't join my lovely, but it was a girls only thing.

Used to have her poster in my teenagerroom. My mum had some objections regarding her dress, or lack thereof..........


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jos said:


> 8140^my wife saw Blondie a little while ago at the Paradiso, Amsterdam. Despite her somewhat euh, advanced age she can still deliver.
> I believe she had a short flirtation with jazz, but this concert was Greatest hits full blast. Too bad I couldn't join my lovely, but it was a girls only thing.
> 
> Used to have her poster in my teenagerroom. My mum had some objections regarding her dress, or lack thereof..........


Thanks for sharing that, Jos.

Yeah, Debbie got all 'plastic-surgery-disaster-tacky' on the looks- but I'll always treasure her in her prime. _;D_

When I was a little kid, "Heart of Glass" was my favorite song- that is to say, until "Call Me" hit me like a sledge-hammer.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny Winter and Muddy Waters:


----------



## Blancrocher

Stones - Play with Fire


----------



## castratosingerscom

Fantastic song by Mr Jones


----------



## k1hodgman

- Stein um Stein, Rammstein.






- Sanctified, Nine Inch Nails (Tension Tour, 2013). @33:07






- Is Your Love Strong Enough?, How To Destroy Angels.






I can't listen to anyone of them, else I sit on my butt all day.


----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS TRIO
_At Shelly's Manne-Hole, Hollywood, California_
*Bill Evans Trio*

_Riverside_


----------



## Morimur

k1hodgman said:


> - Sanctified, Nine Inch Nails (Tension Tour, 2013). @33:07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't listen to anyone of them, else I sit on my butt all day.


I saw NIN live in 1999-first year of college. They're a good live band, but the music itself-let's just say I had horrible taste in music back then. The stuff sounds like terrible, cheesy, sing-along techno to me now.

It's just my opinion, no offence meant.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Live album from the often misunderstood San Francisco satirists - recorded at Hammersmith Odeon, London in 1977.

The name of the band and the notoriety of the 'White Punks on Dope' single gained the Tubes a New Wave-ish branch of fan support about this time (despite the fact that punk was one of the many things which they parodied) but if anything the then nine-piece group were closer to the Mothers of Invention in spirit, ripping into such topical subject matter as consumerism, television game shows, bondage and rock 'n' roll excess via their outrageously theatrical stage show.

After this (their fourth album) the Tubes went more AOR and toned down the live theatrics but managed to remain relatively successful until talismanic singer Fee Waybill left in 1986.


----------



## Vaneyes

#1, September 10, 1966.


----------



## bharbeke

Is there a reliable YouTube source for Beatles songs? When I come back to the ones I've saved, they invariably have been removed for violating copyright.

I just listened to Boston's self-titled album for the first time. I'd heard a lot of the songs on classic rock radio before, but I still enjoyed them and those that were new to me. My one criticism is that I'm not a fan of the shouting at the end of Let Me Take You Home Tonight.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## k1hodgman

"It's just my opinion, no offence meant."

None taken.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tony Bennett / Bill Evans Album


----------



## SONNET CLV

*Merzbow* ‎- *Jigokuhen*

Label: Important Records ‎- Imprec321
Series: 13 Japanese Birds - 15
Format: Vinyl

Released:01 Mar 2011
Genre: Electronic
Style: Noise

Tracklist
A	Jigokuhen 1	18:09
B	Jigokuhen 2	18:03

*Jigokuhen* is an LP by the Japanese noise musician Merzbow. It is the 15th and final volume of the Japanese Birds series, but is a stand-alone release. The title Jigokuhen (地獄, Hell hen) is a pun on the title of the book and film Jigokuhen (地獄変?, Hell Screen).

This is glorious noise. This is an album that will not only clear out your sinuses and ear-wax, it may well loosen teeth and possibly dislodge your brain from its stem. It most certainly fries the components in your hi-fi rig. But then again, it's the kind of disc you want to spin to break in new components, tubes, cables, speakers. Push it too much, though, and you may blow up your rig.

I'm one of those who owns two different complete sets of the Merzbow series "13 Japanese Birds". I can't get enough of this stuff.
Glorious noise!


----------



## Vaneyes

Anyone spot a grandparent?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Let's go sailing!

I love how the saxophone takes off gently- and then starts to kind of dance with the baseline from 02:43 to 03:47.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ptr

*JoNo* - Silence (2015)

Swedish melodious post-progg band, heavily influenced by Queen, the Meal Brothers etc. I bought this mostly because I went to school with the lead singer, not half bad as it turns out even if production perhaps could have benefited from a better (professional) producer!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


>


Fine remastering job - the extra clarity given to the bass guitar and drums sounds amazing through headphones.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Vaneyes

#1 album, September 11, 1965.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> Fine remastering job - the extra clarity given to the bass guitar and drums sounds amazing through headphones.


A fine album full stop . I loved it when I first bought the vinyl in 1971 and used to listen to it on something like this:


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE THE ROOM ABOVE HER
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone

_ECM_


----------



## gHeadphone

Antony and the Johnsons with the Danish National Chamber Orchestra - so beautiful


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur




----------



## gHeadphone

Amazing Grace live with Aretha


----------



## Blake

Been digging into Gazpacho's discography. They're a sort of mellow, progressive, art-rock band. This is great stuff.


----------



## Balthazar

*Aretha Franklin ~ Unforgettable*


----------



## Vronsky

*Bill Withers -- the complete Sussex & Columbia albums*









Bill Withers -- the complete Sussex & Columbia albums


----------



## pmsummer

RESURRECTION PART II 
_20th Century Improvised Music Works _
*Ernst Reijseger 
Noël Akchoté 
Uri Caine 
Dave Douglas 
Paul Motian Trio
Gary Thomas Quartet*

_Winter & Winter - Special Edition_


----------



## MrTortoise

ptr said:


> *JoNo* - Silence (2015)
> 
> Swedish melodious post-progg band, heavily influenced by Queen, the Meal Brothers etc. I bought this mostly because I went to school with the lead singer, not half bad as it turns out even if production perhaps could have benefited from a better (professional) producer!
> 
> /ptr


Good music, and I hear the Queen influence for sure. I agree, this could have been even better if a producer was involved with the project.


----------



## eljr

Broadway all morning.

Evita, original cast recording and now Phantom of the Opera.


Pretty damned loud too.


----------



## MrTortoise

eljr said:


> Broadway all morning.
> 
> Evita, original cast recording and now Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> Pretty damned loud too.


haha, excellent! I have a soft spot for ALW though I don't listen often now. I had the studio recording of Evita, made before the stage production, and wore the grooves off that double album!


----------



## cwarchc

More Nina for me


----------



## eljr

Cats


................................


----------



## SixFootScowl

Alan Haynes, a little known but phenomenal blues guitarist who plays a lot of stuff that Johnny Winter played, like this tune:


----------



## ptr

*Television* - Marquee Moon (1977)










*Tom Verlaine* - Words from the Front (1982)

/ptr


----------



## tortkis

Live Long Day - Willie Mcblind








Jon Catler, guitars; Babe Borden, vocals and autoharp; Mat Fieldes, bass; Lorne Watson, drums

A Harmonic Series Blues band, using 64-tone just intonation. _"Featured on this CD are musical techniques seldom, if ever, heard on record before including Harmonic Rhythm and Harmonic Lyrics, a title track composed completely in the Undertone Series (the mysterious and unexplored sister of the Overtone Series) [...]"_ (FreeNote Music)


----------



## tortkis

Henry Flynt: New American Ethnic Music, Volume 1: You are my Everlovin' + Celestial Power (Recorded Records)









_Two 45-minute fiddle improvisations from 1980 and '81. "With his extraordinary violin virtuosity, the originator of Concept Art shows the down-home side of his hillbilly roots on both these cuts, as well as some dazzling intonation on You Are My Everlovin'..." --La Monte Young._


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

Apocalyptica: Shadowmaker


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Byrds - The Notorious Byrd Brothers (1968).

The band fell apart during the recording of this album. David Crosby was unceremoniously fired halfway through (though Roger McGuinn and Chris Hillman had the nous to retain three songs he'd already contributed) and drummer Michael Clarke, who was fading into the background throughout, was out for good once the album finished. Even original singer Gene Clark came back on board for a short while to replace Crosby before leaving again, although his alleged contribution to this album amounted to no more than singing backing vocals on a couple of tracks.

Somehow out of this mess emerged what many consider to be the group's best ever album, but I find that listening to it is a bittersweet experience as the beauty of the music is at odds with the conflict which overshadowed the making of it.

This 1990s reissue features a hidden track where the group are bickering in the studio, with Crosby in particular hectoring Clarke for his lack of interest.


----------



## PeteW

Florestan said:


> Alan Haynes, a little known but phenomenal blues guitarist who plays a lot of stuff that Johnny Winter played, like this tune:


Thankyou, that was superb!
Anyone who likes Blues must see this.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## SONNET CLV

Track Listings
1. God Gave Me You
2. Crying Shame
3. I'm On My Way
4. Drivin' Blues
5. Tell Me Why
6. End Of The Line
7. House Of The Rising Sun
8. I Want To Be Your Lover
9. Boozin' Blues
10. Heartbreak Hotel
11. Music For The People


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> A fine album full stop . I loved it when I first bought the vinyl in 1971 and used to listen to it on something like this:


Related...

http://www.capitol6000.com/recordplayers.html


----------



## Blancrocher

Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## Blancrocher

The Irish Rovers - Johnny, I hardly knew ya


----------



## Blancrocher

Orthodox Celts - Star of the Country Down

A Serbian band ... no kidding


----------



## tortkis

Chicago Blues: Boogie Woogie and Blues Played and Sung By Memphis Slim (Folkways Records, 1961)








Memphis Slim (piano, vocal), Arnold "Jump" Jackson (drums), Arbee Stidham (guitar)


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Lucifer Saudade




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Vronsky

*The Very Best of Marvin Gaye (Motown 2001)*









The Very Best of Marvin Gaye (Motown 2001)


----------



## cwarchc

Very meaningful writing, sadly no longer with us
A troubled man


----------



## pmsummer

THAT'S WHAT
*Leo Kottke*

_Private Music _


----------



## Blancrocher

Josephine Baker - J'ai deux amours


----------



## Blancrocher

Edith Piaf - La foule


----------



## pmsummer

SECOND SIGHT
*Marc Johnson's Bass Desires*
Marc Johnson - bass
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Scofield - guitar
Peter Erskine - drums

_ECM _


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky

*Music of the Ancient Sumerians, Egyptians & Greeks | Ancient Egypt*









Music of the Ancient Sumerians, Egyptians & Greeks
ensemble De Organographia









Music in the Age of the Pyramids: Ancient Egypt
Rafael Pérez Arroyo


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lana Del Rey, Honeymoon*

I'm listening to a few tracks. But I'm pumped that she has a track where she recited Eliot's Burnt Norton. I don't know about Lana, but I'm kind of an Eliot fan.


----------



## Weston

45 years later it still bugs me when that Three Dog Night song ends, ". . . your One Man Baah-oooooh."


----------



## Weston

Vronsky said:


> View attachment 75318
> 
> 
> Music of the Ancient Sumerians, Egyptians & Greeks
> ensemble De Organographia
> 
> View attachment 75319
> 
> 
> Music in the Age of the Pyramids: Ancient Egypt
> Rafael Pérez Arroyo


I don't know. It doesn't sound like it could get any more classical than those.


----------



## Weston

Blake said:


> Been digging into Gazpacho's discography. They're a sort of mellow, progressive, art-rock band. This is great stuff.
> 
> View attachment 75014
> View attachment 75015
> 
> View attachment 75016
> View attachment 75017


I absolutely love their first album which I think is called Bravo. I've dubbed their genre "progternative."


----------



## haydnfan

Time Out, Mingus Ah Um


----------



## deprofundis

I went to see *godflesh* me and a buddy tonight whit noisemaker local* pelvic floor*, *prurient* that was rather ambient and power electronic sado masochism music.Than godflesh the ''plat de resistance'' it was bass heavy has hell piercing silver feedback the blue print of the guitarist and justin broadrick, the relentless drum machine, may i need to say more my hear or bleeding im partially deaf for a week or permanently(rad) to decibel abuse, for the next week i will be lisening to sweet vocal music to rest my ears.


----------



## Guest

Guapo.

Obscure Knowledge.


----------



## starthrower

Lotus Feet - J McLaughlin, JL Ponty, Zakir Hussain 2013


----------



## Schubussy

Mississippi John Hurt - Last Sessions


----------



## Jorge Hereth

VIA Rail's Canadian, the way as filmed, edited as musicated by John Ryan:


----------



## pmsummer

NEW CHAUTAUQUA
*Pat Metheny* - solo guitar(s)

_ECM_


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Haven't listened to that one in ages. But hearing the title track on the radio back in 1982 is what got me into Metheny. I taped that tune, and James on a cassette from the college radio station, and proceeded to play it over and over.


----------



## eljr

*Omar Souleyman
Bahdeni Nami*


----------



## starthrower

Delicious sounds!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ayers Rock- Aussie Prog Rock band 1976 from Album Beyond


----------



## tortkis

Woody Guthrie: This Land is Your Land: The Asch Recordings, Vol. 1 (Smithsonian Folkways Recordings)








recorded 1944-1947, NYC


----------



## Morimur

*Blood Orange - (2013) Cupid Deluxe*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

REGARDS FROM CHUCK PINK
*Leo Kottke*

_Private Music_


----------



## tortkis

Sonia Malkine Sings French Folk Songs, accompanying herself on the lute (Smithsonian Folkways Recordings, 1964)









Very intimate. Her straightforward singing is pleasing.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

*Deutsche Grammophon dropped them, so I guess they aren't Classical anymore.*










THE RODEO ERODED
*Tin Hat Trio*

_ropeadope_


----------



## tortkis

Antonio Carlos Jobim and Friends (Verve, 1996)








Antonio Carlos Jobim, Herbie Hancock, Joe Henderson, Shirley Horn, Gal Costa, Jon Hendricks, Gonzalo Rubalcaba, Oscar Castro-Neves, Paulo Jobim, Ron Carter, Harvey Mason, Alex Acuña

Gorgeous and wonderful tribute.


----------



## eljr

*Lana Del Rey
Honeymoon*


----------



## pmsummer

A TEMPORARY DIVE
*AneBrun*

_DetErMine_


----------



## pmsummer

BAGS GROOVE
*Miles Davis* - trumpet
Sonny Rollins - tenor saxophone
Horace Silver - piano
Percy Heath - bass
Kenny Clarke - drums
Milt Jackson* - vibraphone
Thelonious Monk* - piano
_*"Bags' Groove"_

_Prestige_


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to *Monarch! *from french basque region in France, they play ultra slow doom dirge whit sludgy overtone, Noisy and loud are keywords here, now the album is called deadmen tell no tales, quite cold and minimalist the way you want it, this double cd drone in feedback abuse and black ink. as a part time fan of doom genra i would rank this close to *Grief *(usa) come to grief album only slower louder,so this double cd has kilometric track 5 songs in total, this remind me of band like *esoteric* from england.


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER NEXT / ELEMENTAL
_Two Classic original Albums from Britain's Finest Bassist_
*Danny Thompson*

_Eagle_


----------



## haydnfan

Blue Train


----------



## starthrower

Robben Ford in Germany 1998


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur

I was one year old when this album came out. Great trashy POP it is.

_Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!
Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!_


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


>


Pat's Dance album! At least the first couple of tracks, anyway. I went to one of the shows in '95.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The first track is a splendid groove!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur

I am gonna turn into a manic depressive if i keep listening to this.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Chick Corea / Béla Fleck
Two*

Wonderful new release.


----------



## Biwa

Béla Fleck - The Bluegrass Sessions: Tales from the Acoustic Planet, Vol. 2


----------



## cwarchc

On Spotify


----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


>


Which of course means a portion of the royalties are going to Mr Keith Jarrett as you have also been listening to his tune "Long As You Know You're Living Yours". 
Sadly Mr Jarrett's lawyers have currently removed this from Youtube but you don't need to be a musicologist to hear the resemblance. Having about 10% of your hearing intact is sufficient.

BTY I love "The Awkward Twins".


----------



## Pugg

Got a present from someone last night:

​


----------



## elgar's ghost

I need a pair of suede Chelsea boots, some stripy trousers, an orange shirt with frills and a paisley Nehru jacket...and a tambourine...


----------



## Conor71

Been enjoying some Australian rock music the last few weeks - tonights listening:


----------



## eljr

*Jimi Hendrix
First Rays of the New Rising Sun*


----------



## eljr

*
King Crimson
Starless and Bible Black*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marc Bolan's final album from early 1977. Thankfully a return to more streamlined fare after his overblown but curiously vacuous mid-70s output. The title track is a classic - self-deprecating about his recent struggles but also irrepressibly arrogant, confidently reaffirming that he was still a star despite it all. And he was right. 'The Prince of Players' indeed. God rest his soul.


----------



## eljr

*
Crazy Horse / Neil Young
Rust Never Sleeps*


----------



## pmsummer

MAN WITH THE WOODEN FLUTE
_Traditional Flute Music of The British Isles, America, Quebec and Cape Breton_ 
*Chris Norman* - flute
Robin Bullock - Cittern, Fiddle, Guitar
Ann Marie Morgan - Viola da Gamba
Pete Sutherland - Fiddle

_Dorian_


----------



## Blancrocher

Rafferty - Right Down the Line


----------



## Conor71

Some more Aussie rock this afternoon:










Tumbleweed's 1st album as part of the above compilation


----------



## Conor71

Playing the album La Folie from this 2 Disc set:










I love the single Golden Brown but I haven't heard the whole album before.
A few tracks in already - Its quite good


----------



## Pazuzu

I Love this man raw and sketchy blues.


----------



## eljr

*2Cellos
Celloverse*


----------



## eljr

*
Omar Souleyman
Bahdeni Nami*


----------



## pmsummer

TOO LATE OR TOO DEAD
*90 Day Men*

_Southern Records_


----------



## Vronsky

*Swans - White Light From The Mouth Of Infinity (1991)*










Swans - White Light From The Mouth Of Infinity (1991)


----------



## Vronsky

Conor71 said:


> Playing the album La Folie from this 2 Disc set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the single Golden Brown but I haven't heard the whole album before.
> A few tracks in already - Its quite good


Nice choice. I love their offbeat humor.


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
_The Gnostic Trio_
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
with Ikue Mori - electronics

_Tzadik_


----------



## Blancrocher

Gregory Isaacs - Night Nurse


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Blancrocher

John Lee Hooker and Ry Cooder, 1992.


----------



## Balthazar

I heard "People are People" today and it led me to pull up this gem of an album.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Weston

Spock's Beard is arguably the best US prog band. Beware of Darkness is an early album, probably my favorite if only because it was my introduction to them and the one I know the best. I listened to nearly the entire album uninterrupted yesterday at work.


----------



## Weston

Vronsky said:


> Nice choice. I love their offbeat humor.


"We -- are-- the meninblack."

Long before those silly movies.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Spock's Beard is arguably the best US prog band.


I don't believe I've ever heard them so I will have to rectify that.


----------



## pmsummer

Repurposing my old iPhone into a media streamer.

Last Wednesday's BBC-3 'Late Junction'.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06cb85b


----------



## Blancrocher

Angelo Badalamenti - Twin Peaks Soundtrack


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

The Warm World of João Gilberto. The Man Who Invented Bossa Nova









Recorded 1958-1961, before he moved to USA. Essential and superb.


----------



## Weston

Attention, Yes fans. If like me you hadn't heard about this album you need to. Why didn't I hear about it at the time (1987)? I recently downloaded it from [that big web site where you buy albums and stuff that want's to put a link where I didn't intended one] and I _love_ it! (The album I mean.)

*eSquire* is Nikki Squire, compelling Grace Slick-like lead vocals, Chris Squire, background vocals (and presumably bass on this first album) Alan White, Trevor Horn and daughter Carmen Squire. It is at least as good as any 80s era Yes album and perhaps better. Ever so slightly pop but with enough prog inventiveness to satisfy. I listened to much of the album at work today -- dangerous, as I got very angry when the phone would ring.

Here's a sample. The chorus seems to my ears to be in a constant state of key change. I'm not sure how they manage that effect. It's such a different sounding proggish pop, or "prop" as I like to think of it.


----------



## pmsummer

A CRACK WHERE THE LIGHT GETS IN
*Steve Lawson*

_Bandcamp_


----------



## eljr

*Lana Del Rey
Honeymoon*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Frank Sinatra
Sinatra at the Sands*


----------



## eljr

*Anoushka Shankar
Home*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*King Crimson: In the Court of the Crimson King (An Observation by King Crimson)*​


----------



## eljr

*Wilco
Star Wars*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Blancrocher

Víg Mihály - Valuska and Old (from Béla Tarr's The Werckmeister Harmonies)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love John Sykes' blistering guitar solo at 02:57+


----------



## Balthazar

After watching _The Theory of Everything_ I'm in the mood for math rock.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Polyphemus

Just watched both Cream concerts from the R A H, courtesy of Sky Arts. 

The 2005 concert was definitely Eric Clapton with Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker, whereas the original 'Farewell' concert was undoubtedly Cream in all their original glory.

Gone was Clapton's Gibson (the fatter Gibson sound being an integral part of the Cream sound).

Though the sound quality on the 1968 show is a bit dodgy it is IMO far preferable to the 2005 effort.


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> Attention, Yes fans. If like me you hadn't heard about this album you need to. Why didn't I hear about it at the time (1987)? I recently downloaded it from [that big web site where you buy albums and stuff that want's to put a link where I didn't intended one] and I _love_ it! (The album I mean.)
> 
> *eSquire* is Nikki Squire, compelling Grace Slick-like lead vocals, Chris Squire, background vocals (and presumably bass on this first album) Alan White, Trevor Horn and daughter Carmen Squire. It is at least as good as any 80s era Yes album and perhaps better. Ever so slightly pop but with enough prog inventiveness to satisfy. I listened to much of the album at work today -- dangerous, as I got very angry when the phone would ring.
> 
> Here's a sample. The chorus seems to my ears to be in a constant state of key change. I'm not sure how they manage that effect. It's such a different sounding proggish pop, or "prop" as I like to think of it.


Whoa! thanks for posting, this is like a gift, I hope that I have a chance to listen to this tonight, this weekend is a bit more booked up that usual so not as much listening time, however I hope I can find a slot of this ASAP.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


I think this was by far their best album.
Came out around the same time as AiC's Dirt, which I've just re-bought.

Two landmarks in rock methinks.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

It's the only album of theirs I have. I was a bit out of the loop with this sort of thing when it came out but I walked into a shop a year or two ago and it was playing on the sound system and I liked it so much I bought it!


----------



## Weston

MrTortoise said:


> Whoa! thanks for posting, this is like a gift, I hope that I have a chance to listen to this tonight, this weekend is a bit more booked up that usual so not as much listening time, however I hope I can find a slot of this ASAP.


Hope you aren't disappointed. I could be liking it because I was so surprised it evens exists. But the chorus of the song has been stuck in my head for several days. And not in an unpleasant way.


----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
_Compositions of Bill Evans_
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - guitar
Mark Johnson - bass

_Winter & Winter Music Edition_


----------



## Schubussy

Ali Farka Touré - The Source


----------



## Vaneyes

Russian cable guy came to the house last weekend. I suggested *Leningrad Cowboys*, and he seemed very interested. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## starthrower

A track from an instrumental album Spedding recorded and shelved 45 years ago.
It's being released on CD next month on the Hux label.
http://www.huxrecords.com/cdsales147.htm


----------



## Conor71

Tonights listening:


----------



## Conor71

Somewhat addicted to old Aussie Indie Rock the last 5 weeks or so - now listening:


----------



## eljr

*Radka Toneff
Fairy Tales*


----------



## Vronsky

*Various Artists Solo Bouzouki (2014)*










Various Artists Solo Bouzouki (2014)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bill Evans, Conversations with Myself*

Wow, there's two of him playing!


----------



## schigolch

Listening to an old record by Kraftwerk, "The Man-Machine", back from the 1970s, while waiting for the England vs. Australia RWC game to start:


----------



## Balthazar

*The Cure ~ Disintegration*


----------



## pmsummer

PANDA PARK
*90 Day Men*

_Southern Records_


----------



## tortkis

The Music Of Antonio Carlos Jobim - "Ipanema" - Lisa Ono (ODE Music)









with Paulo & Daniel Jobim and Miúcha.


----------



## eljr

*Gina Chavez
Up Rooted*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rod Stewart could do little wrong for me between 1968 and 1974 - Jeff Beck Group, the Faces and his first five solo albums. These are his first two solo albums from the days when his own songs were very good and was also judicious in his choices when covering the work of others:

The Rod Stewart Album a.k.a. An Old Raincoat Won't Ever Let You Down (1969)
Gasoline Alley (1970)


----------



## eljr

*Punch Brothers
The Phosphorescent Blues*


----------



## eljr

*
Hot Tuna
The Phosphorescent Rat*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

Kilby Snow: Country Songs and Tunes with Autoharp (Folkways Records)








http://www.folkways.si.edu/kilby-sn...ith-autoharp/old-time/music/album/smithsonian

_"Recorded over three days on the stage of an auditorium near Kennett Square, Pennsylvania, Kilby Snow sings and plays autoharp on this 1969 Folkways release."_


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## schigolch

Searching my CD library today I found this CD that I have almost forgotten, and I remembered it contains one of my favorite non-classical songs ever, "Gabriel":


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Belowpar

elgars ghost said:


> Rod Stewart could do little wrong for me between 1968 and 1974 - Jeff Beck Group, the Faces and his first five solo albums. These are his first two solo albums from the days when his own songs were very good and was also judicious in his choices when covering the work of others:
> 
> The Rod Stewart Album a.k.a. An Old Raincoat Won't Ever Let You Down (1969)
> Gasoline Alley (1970)


Yes, a thousand yes. For those who only know his later work, put aside your preconceptions and try these.

When the present Mrs Below par and I got serious, i.e. we combined our music collections, we only had 4 records in common and 30 years later we still don't see eye to eye on much more than the greatness of early Rod Stewart!

Now that the LP is a curiosity of history we have lost the joy of picking one side as our favourite. I can't say that anyone has ever bettered side two of Every Picture Tells a Story.

Oh Henry
Maggie May
Mandolin Wind
(I Know) I'm loosing you.
Reason to Believe

Enjoy.

PS when did (brackets) in song titles go out of favour?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Video game music, from the Touhou Project franchise to be more specific. Touhou has really lovely music.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

Coryell's 1975 album with three members of Oregon.










Larry played at a club about a quarter mile from my house last night. It was mostly full band stuff, but he also played his orchestral acoustic guitar rendition of Ravel's Bolero. And they finished off with an interesting take on Spoonful which morphed into Wayne Shorter's Footprints.


----------



## eljr

*Purity Ring
Another Eternity*


----------



## eljr

Dr Johnson said:


>


very nice idea


----------



## eljr

*Gretchen Peters
Blackbirds*


----------



## Vaneyes

October 5, 1962, Beatles first single "Love Me Do" is released.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Such a [email protected] cute video.

I like the song too.


----------



## eljr

*









Jakob Bro
Gefion*


----------



## eljr

*Chris Potter / Chris Potter Underground Orchestra
Imaginary Cities*


----------



## pmsummer

TIME AND TIME AGAIN
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone

_ECM_


----------



## Polyphemus

Dr Johnson said:


>


What a line up.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jim Stafford - Spiders and Snakes


----------



## Ilarion

Since yesterday I've been listening to some greatly contemplative prose like this:

"When the memories begin to fade,
Of how bullets rained from the sky like hailstones,
Of how buildings were destroyed one by one,
What will be left within us that can defeat death?
When our memory is buried in catacombs
Of those whose crimson dew enveloped the earth,
And how the earth then healed their wounds,
Will we ourselves be worthy of remembrance?

Along the dusty roads,
Along the mountain streams -
Remember them!
Under stars and shower of rain,
In the spring and the winter,
Remember them!

And here's the music:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


>


My second favourite Traffic LP. Never understood why the press were generally so sniffy about it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> My second favourite Traffic LP. Never understood why the press were generally so sniffy about it.


Perhaps it was too much of a departure from the older, "looser" Traffic.

Personally I love the tight playing of the Muscle Shoals team on this (and many other albums).

Rock critics, who needs 'em?


----------



## eljr

*DJ Spooky / Kronos Quartet
Rebirth of a Nation*


----------



## eljr

*Chick Corea / Béla Fleck
Two*

disc 1 this morning


----------



## science

I have a rule that I have to listen to this at least once for every time I listen to _Cape Verdean Blues_, otherwise I'd listen to the latter incessantly and not remember what this one sounds like. But the truth is, this one is really, really good too.


----------



## eljr

*Jennifer Warnes
Famous Blue Raincoat*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Both "sides"!


----------



## science

eljr said:


> *Jennifer Warnes
> Famous Blue Raincoat*


I have occasionally considered buying that album.

What do you think of it?


----------



## Polyphemus

Rock critics, who needs 'em?[/QUOTE]

Halleluiah Doctor J


----------



## Vesteralen

The final Rascals' album. The first half is great.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass
Book of Longing*


----------



## eljr

science said:


> I have occasionally considered buying that album.
> 
> What do you think of it?


honestly, it's a must own


----------



## science

eljr said:


> honestly, it's a must own


Maybe so... but why?


----------



## eljr

*Rudresh Mahanthappa
Bird Calls*


----------



## eljr

science said:


> Maybe so... but why?


sorry, I don't do reviews, I am just not good at assigning adjectives to subject things nor putting into words the quality of recordings.

If you are not aware, I can tell you, it is universally revered and that is what got my attention just a few years ago. I was late to the party on it.

BTW, I use the term must own very very rarely.

Hopefully this will service in failings as a reviewer.

all the best

eljr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Skyhooks - Living in the 70's (1974)


----------



## gHeadphone

eljr said:


> *Jennifer Warnes
> Famous Blue Raincoat*


I absolutely adore this album, 2 thumbs up from me


----------



## Polyphemus

Perhaps Emerson's finest record. IMO Nice were a lot more Rock n Roll than the bloated, pompous ELP. Sadly O.List left the band unable to cope with Emerson's commandeering the bands musical direction. The late Brian Davison's drumming was a joy to listen to. The real weakness of Nice was the vocal department but it was not too important,though Jacksons interpretations of Dylan were pretty good.
Having been at their only successful Irish gig in the National Stadium (happy days) the show is still a cherished memory for me. Emerson with knives flashing and O'List's fuzz fuelled guitar it was one of the best rock gigs I have ever attended.


----------



## tdc

Jerry Reed - When You're Hot, You're Hot


----------



## Jos

1975 CBS. Phillysound.

Three degrees, Harold Melvin and the blue notes, Trammps and many more. Great stuff, gonna dig volume one from the crates !


----------



## Balthazar

A recent post to member science prompted me to pull this up:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lou Reed, Transformer*

Lou Reed's insights into the New York world/underworld, and it ends with a soprano saxophone playing Dixieland. I'm a sucker for a soprano saxophone.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Andrea True, White Witch*

I remember her from that old hit "More, More, More (How Do You Like It)." It turns out she was a little better singer than I thought she was. (Emphasis on "a little better.") Anyway, I'm paying tribute to a Nashville native and a distinguished alumnus of St. Cecelia's All-Girl Catholic School turned porn star (I'll take their word for that one; I don't watch that kind of thing) turned pop star turned psychic. (Come to think of it, I don't think she's on their distinguished alumnus list.)

Okay. Tribute over. I need to hear some real music now.


----------



## Blancrocher

Nina Simone - Ain't got no ... I've got life


----------



## Manxfeeder

Blancrocher said:


> Nina Simone - Ain't got no ... I've got life


Only Nina Simone can sing "I got my boobies" and make it not sound weird.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*The Last Record Album - Little Feat*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*B.L.T. - *Jack Bruce, Bill Lordan & Robin Trower


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Conor71

Tonights listening:










Great Aussie group


----------



## eljr

*Elle King
Love Stuff*


----------



## eljr

*Natalie Imbruglia
Left of the Middle*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Love this album but such a pity that the CD version omits their sophisticated ballad 'Crabsody in Blue'...


----------



## eljr

*The Roches
The Roches*


----------



## eljr

*Traffic
Shoot Out at the Fantasy Factory*


----------



## eljr

*Derek & the Dominos
Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs*


----------



## eljr

*Cyrus Chestnut
A Million Colors in Your Mind*


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet / Terry Riley
Terry Riley: Requiem for Adam*


----------



## eljr

*Neil Young
Harvest*


----------



## eljr

*D'Angelo / D'Angelo and the Vanguard
Black Messiah*


----------



## cwarchc

Today's commute


----------



## eljr

*Connie Converse
How Sad, How Lovely*


----------



## Dr Johnson

eljr reminded me.....


----------



## eljr

*Ben Williams
Coming of Age*


----------



## Guest

Today's commute.
Fan-bluddee-marvellous.


----------



## Guest

...and for those of you wearing headphones...


----------



## k1hodgman

I like your taste, sir.


----------



## pmsummer

HANG UP SORROW & CARE
_A Cure for all Melancholy, being a collection of the Wit and Philosophie of Old Simon the King_
*Maddy Prior and the Carnival Band*

_Park Records_


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

*Rammstein -* Benzin


----------



## tortkis

Peter Gordon: Star Jaws (Lovely Music, 1977)








_Star Jaws_ - Steve Bartek (basses), Peter Gordon (clarinet), Tony Johnson (drums), Maggi Payne (flute), "Blue" Gene Tyranny (Clavinet, polyMoog synthesizer)
_I'm Dreaming in the Sun and Dreaming in the Moon (lyric by Kathy Acker)_ - Steve Bartek (bass, acoustic guitar), Peter Gordon (vocals, alto sax, piano), Tony Johnson (drums), Lynne Morrow (backup vocals), Maggi Payne (flute), Jane Sharp (backup vocals), Arthur Stidfole (bassoon), "Blue" Gene Tyranny (RMI electric piano), Karl Young (clarinet, tenor sax)
_Machomusic_ - Steve Bartek (guitar, bass), Peter Gordon (tenor saxes), Tony Johnson (drums)
Intervallic Expansion[/i] - Steve Bartek (bass, guitar), Peter Gordon (alto and tenor saxes), Tony Johnson (drums), "Blue" Gene Tyranny (clavinet)
_Life is Boring (lyric by Peter Gordon)_ - Steve Bartek (bass, guitar), Chuck Clark (tenor sax), Rich Gold (kazoo), Peter Gordon (vocals, alto sax), Tony Johnson (drums), Steve MacKay (baritone sax), Lynne Morrow (backup vocals), Maggi Payne (flute), Jane Sharp (backup vocals), "Blue" Gene Tyranny (RMI electric piano, clavinet)
_Lullabye (lyric by Kathy Acker)_ - Peter Gordon (piano, polyMoog synthesizer), Jane Sharp (vocals)


----------



## pmsummer

GETZ/GILBERTO #2
_Live at Carnegie Hall_
*Stan Getz & Joao Gilberto*
with Gary Burton

_Verve_


----------



## eljr

*The Band
Jericho*


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to some new records i just pick up

*Jean-michel Jarre *oxygene not my favorite but pleasant
*Jean-Michel Jarre *Equinoxe i like this one better but i only heard it once

Than i also both Bulgarian traditional music, the cd is called *enchanting voice of bulgaria galina durmushliyska*, not so bad but not quite le mystere des voix bulgares either.The instrumentation interresting but the disc is reppetitive.


----------



## Dim7

Helloween - March of Time


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Nelson Riddle - It's Your Turn





I always loved Nelson's use of flutes in his arrangements. His swinging brass was a force to be reckoned with, but the flutes got as much love, which isn't something you saw a lot from Big Band era musicians. I don't believe any of the major ones ever used flutes that I know of, maybe the ones that got big in the 50s, but as far as the 30s and 40s you never heard it.


----------



## cwarchc

Staying in Afrique


----------



## eljr

*Neil Young
Tonight's the Night*


----------



## eljr

*Neil Young
Time Fades Away*


----------



## eljr

*Harry Nilsson
Nilsson Schmilsson*


----------



## eljr

*The Rolling Stones
Let It Bleed*


----------



## eljr

*The Rolling Stones
Beggars Banquet*


----------



## GreenMamba

Hüsker Dü's last studio album.


----------



## pmsummer

LOS PÁJAROS PERDIDOS
_The South American Project_
*L'Arpeggiata*
Christina Pluhar - director

_Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

SLOW MUSIC
_Texas Bohemia II_
*The Texas Bohemian-Moravian-German Bands*

_Trikont_

I disagree with this Amazon Editorial Review, but you get the idea.


> A horribly compelling grab-bag of 70s jukebox hits covered by South Texas Moravian, Bohemian and German bar bands. The Ellinger Combo sound stoned out of their brains droning out the anti-hippy anthem "Okie From Muskogee". Joe Patek's Orchestra are a righteously groovefree oompah band hilariously lurching their way through Hank Williams's "Fraufein". Even more of a nightmare, Adolf Hofner. And His Pearl Wranglers transform "I'll Be With You In Apple Blossom Time" into a threat from a manic depressive. In some ways a wonderful collection, but if you identify with this music, just don't move into my neighbourhood.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rebekah Del Rio - Llorando


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Buffalo Springfield
Retrospective: The Best of Buffalo Springfield*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Some downer-rock to stop me from smiling too much. If only Black Sabbath could have carried on writing stuff as good as this.


----------



## Weston

*Entheogenic - Anthropomorphic*










I lean more toward glitchy IDM, but this is nice in a Tangerine Dream kind of way.


----------



## pmsummer

LAST DANCE
*Keith Jarrett
Charlie Haden*

_ECM_


----------



## eljr

*Asleep at the Wheel
Live at Billy Bob's Texas*


----------



## Badinerie

Great Album!!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Probably my favorite singer. He's one of the reasons I sing.


----------



## eljr

*Original Soundtrack
Stanley Kubrick's A Clockwork Orange (Music from the Soundtrack)*


----------



## eljr

*Original Soundtrack
Standing in the Shadows of Motown*


----------



## eljr

*The Who
Who's Next*


----------



## eljr

*Sarah Jarosz
Build Me Up from Bones*


----------



## eljr

*The Band
The Band*


----------



## eljr

*The Band
Stage Fright*


----------



## tdc

Was watching a bit of the Eric Clapton _Crossroads Guitar Festival _from Dallas, Texas 2004, I was a bit taken a back by the realization that its already been over a decade since its release and four of the major performers from this DvD are now dead:
*
RIP*
Robert Lockwood Jr.
Hubert Sumlin
B.B. King
J.J. Cale


----------



## HolstThePhone

Love me a bit of Ed Sheeran at the moment - the lad can sing guys


----------



## eljr

*Natalie Imbruglia
Male*


----------



## eljr

*Brian Eno
January 07003: Bell Studies for the Clock of the Long Now*


----------



## pmsummer

*Everybody sing!*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Billy Thorpe and the Aztecs ‎- More **** Than Class


----------



## pmsummer

WOOD
*Brian Bromberg*

_A440_


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Rammstein - Reise, Reise

Probably their most solid album. I still enjoy the fun of the first album the most, but they are definitely at their peak on this album.


----------



## Sonata

They were big in my school days and I ignored them. Now they've all but faded into obscurity and I've become a big fan. go figure!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## SarahNorthman

Billy Joel- Vienna I love this guy.


----------



## Guest

Automatic Fine Tuning.

I heard this band on John Peel. Knocked me out. Dual guitar instrumental band. Made one album then ultimately disbanded.

I went to see them in the late seventies but the gig got cancelled.

Now I see I can get the album on import from Germany. I may just have to do that...


----------



## Dr Johnson

For those of us who like the sound of an electric guitar being driven hard (I suspect I am not the only one here ) the first few seconds of this are pure heaven. First heard it in 1971, still like hearing it now.


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
The Best of Louisiana Music *


----------



## Sonata

Evergrey,
Glorious Collision


----------



## eljr

*Elle King
Love Stuff*


----------



## Fat Bob

May have been offcuts from other projects but this has so many great songs that other singers would have given their eye teeth for:


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
Blues for Allah*


----------



## Balthazar

*The Killers ~ Hot Fuss*


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
Dave's Picks, Vol. 12: Colgate University, Hamilton, NY 11/4/77*

Disc III recorded at Seneca College, Toronto, 11/2/77


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
May 1977*

May 12 1977 disc II


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
May 1977*

May 12 1977 disc III


----------



## Vaneyes

"White Album" completed October 14, 1968.


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
Winterland 1973: The Complete Recordings*


----------



## cwarchc

This is the one at the moment








The mornings commute was








I really enjoy Sade's voice


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
Fillmore West 1969*


----------



## Sonata

Tears on Tape: HIM
I like their sound, but they seem to be a one trick pony. A decent listen but I probably won't return for another listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Primal Scream - Vanishing Point (1997) and XTRMNTR (2000)


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

So very nice.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

One of the best country/western records ever made.


----------



## pmsummer

ROOK
*Shearwater*

_Matador_


----------



## pmsummer

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> View attachment 76468
> 
> 
> One of the best country/western records ever made.


I might even remove the "country/western" disclaimer.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

pmsummer said:


> I might even remove the "country/western" disclaimer.


Yeah, in my mind it is one of the greatest albums ever. During a time when people still paid more attention to the singles, and the idea of an album as an entire piece wasn't that common yet.


----------



## pmsummer

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Yeah, in my mind it is one of the greatest albums ever. During a time when people still paid more attention to the singles, and the idea of an album as an entire piece wasn't that common yet.


One of the first 'concept albums'? Perhaps.

P.S. Meet you at the Menil sometime, perhaps.


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to Sun Ra's Strange Celestial Road this afternoon. It might not be his greatest, but I think I like it a bit more than I had thought I did (for a while, I was thinking I had been too rash in getting it a few summers ago, but I think I'm fine with having it after all ).


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

pmsummer said:


> One of the first 'concept albums'? Perhaps.
> 
> P.S. Meet you at the Menil sometime, perhaps.


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Balthazar

*Panda Bear ~ Panda Bear Meets the Grim Reaper*


----------



## tdc

Les Paul and Chet Atkins

This is awesome:


----------



## eljr

*Anoushka Shankar
Home*


----------



## Strange Magic

Hypnotic.


----------



## eljr

*Watkins Family Hour
Watkins Family Hour*


----------



## tdc

Due to the rave reviews its getting in this thread I've decided to check out:






Pretty nice stuff, am I hearing this lyric right at 17:22 "_He's about the worst f****r I've seen on the range" _??

Not the kind of language I would expect from an old school recording like this. :lol:


----------



## eljr

*Sufjan Stevens
Carrie and Lowell*


----------



## Polyphemus

I think the word is Bucker.


----------



## eljr

*Cream
Disraeli Gears*


----------



## eljr

*Neil Young / Neil Young & the International Harvesters
A Treasure*


----------



## tdc

Polyphemus said:


> I think the word is Bucker.


Yes, thank you. That makes so much more sense.


----------



## cwarchc

Some good old boys from Texas, on crackly pop


----------



## science




----------



## science

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> View attachment 76468
> 
> 
> One of the best country/western records ever made.


That's a really good old one.


----------



## Weston

science said:


>


I love Blue Wind from this album. Jan Hammer rocks out!


----------



## Weston

What does it mean? When I browse through the Classical Current Listening thread(s) I'm hitting like on two thirds of the posts at least. On this thread - one like per two pages maybe. Yet I really enjoy non-classical. 

I think it must mean my non-classical likes are still closer to classical than to other genres.


----------



## starthrower

Just received this beautiful box set. It's gonna be a Billy Cobham weekend!


----------



## Dr Johnson

CD 2


----------



## starthrower

My very old CD copy which doesn't sound too great. But both this album and the other 1972 JB Group album have been newly remastered and released.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*James Brown, Star Time Anthology*

Four CDs of James Brown, from beginning to end. As the Tower of Power song says:
You know, the more things change, the more they stay the same;
It may be a different age, but I'm on the same page;
'Cause one thing that I've found, I'll still be diggin' on James Brown.


----------



## senza sordino

Weston said:


> What does it mean? When I browse through the Classical Current Listening thread(s) I'm hitting like on two thirds of the posts at least. On this thread - one like per two pages maybe. Yet I really enjoy non-classical.
> 
> I think it must mean my non-classical likes are still closer to classical than to other genres.


I do the same. For me it means my non-classical musical tastes are more limited, I don't like everything in non-classical and I like nearly everything in classical.


----------



## senza sordino

I went to a political rally today. We will have a federal election here on Monday. The rally made me think of this, so I played it when I got home. I was making dinner, which can be loud, so I turned up the volume. I don't like listening to classical when I make dinner, I don't hear it well.

Pink Floyd The Final Cut
View attachment 76546


A week ago I finished watching Ken Burns' Civil War. It made me think of this CD I had. I listened to it last week, but forgot to post here. I hadn't listened to it in years. It's just songs, there is no actual instruction. The CD did come with the sheet music, and I did learn a few songs some years ago. I don't play the guitar much these days. 
Stefan Grossman's How to Play Blues Guitar
View attachment 76547


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
All-Time Greatest Swing Era Songs*


----------



## pmsummer

tdc said:


> Due to the rave reviews its getting in this thread I've decided to check out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice stuff, am I hearing this lyric right at 17:22 "_He's about the worst f****r I've seen on the range" _??
> 
> Not the kind of language I would expect from an old school recording like this. :lol:


Strawberry Roan: "He's about the worst BUCKER I've seen on the range."


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

some lovely ambient music out of my normal realm of listening. It is largely electronica based but there are violins and wordless vocals in some of the songs. Quite beautiful


----------



## starthrower

I've never seen anything like this. These guys are incredible!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After hearing _Playin' Hideaway_ on the Radio a couple of times, I decided to investigate the veteran bluesman.

_The Blues Came Callin'_ was in stock locally so I bought it and have enjoyed it a great deal. I have read around Walter Trout for some time but I have never been curious enough to listen until the aforementioned single was played a couple of times on the radio. Right place, right time for me it seems.

I will definitely investigate Walter Trout further in due course.


----------



## eljr

*Shelby Lynne
I Can't Imagine*


----------



## eljr

*Wilco
Star Wars*


----------



## pmsummer

AND THEIR REFINEMENT OF THE DECLINE
*Stars Of The Lid*

_Kranky_


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

This song creeps into my head all the time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Unhalfbricking by Fairport Convention (1969) - the group's third album and only the inclusion of too many Dylan covers prevents it from being a classic. The trad. arr. A Sailor's Life and Sandy Denny's Who Knows Where the Time Goes? still chill the wotsits off me more than 35 years after first hearing them.

The couple in the foreground are Sandy Denny's parents pictured at their house in SW London. The group members themselves are behind them in the garden. Sadly tragedy struck once the album was completed when the group's van crashed killing their teenage drummer Martin Lamble and guitarist Richard Thompson's girlfriend.


----------



## Tero

I traded some junk CDs for a CD. The store did not have much, so I got Jefferson Airplane's Surrealistic Pillow. It's sort of a folk rock album. The hippie thing was not fully going yet, but Jerry Garcia acted as uncredited arranger. It has some classic tracks but is uneven overall. Never cared for Marty Balin.


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> Unhalfbricking by Fairport Convention (1969) - the group's third album and only the inclusion of too many Dylan covers prevents it from being a classic. The trad. arr. A Sailor's Life and Sandy Denny's Who Knows Where the Time Goes? still chill the wotsits off me more than 35 years after first hearing them.
> 
> The couple in the foreground are Sandy Denny's parents pictured at their house in SW London. The group members themselves are behind them in the garden. Sadly tragedy struck once the album was completed when the group's van crashed killing their teenage drummer Martin Lamble and guitarist Richard Thompson's girlfriend.


A Sailor's Life. Fantastic on SOOOO many levels.


----------



## pmsummer

Tero said:


> I traded some junk CDs for a CD. The store did not have much, so I got Jefferson Airplane's Surrealistic Pillow. It's sort of a folk rock album. The hippie thing was not fully going yet, but Jerry Garcia acted as uncredited arranger. It has some classic tracks but is uneven overall. Never cared for Marty Balin.


I think Garcia was mentioned more as 'Spiritual Adviser' than arranger.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

The group that shaped the Western genre.


----------



## Ingélou

And now for something completely different: Persian Folk Music on YouTube.





It sounds a wee bit pop-i-fied but is still gorgeously rich & tingle-sweet, with an after-taste of yearning and melancholy sharpness. 
Musical :angel:halva!


----------



## Manxfeeder

The billboards all over Nashville are proclaiming the upcoming arrival of Joe Bonamassa. I feel silly; I've never heard of him. I'm trying to remedy that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ingélou said:


> It sounds a wee bit pop-i-fied but is still gorgeously rich & tingle-sweet, with an after-taste of yearning and melancholy sharpness.


What lovely writing! You should have been an English teacher. Oh, wait . . .


----------



## Schubussy

pmsummer said:


> AND THEIR REFINEMENT OF THE DECLINE
> *Stars Of The Lid*
> 
> _Kranky_


Huge fan of this one myself!


----------



## eljr

Courtney Barnett
*Sometimes I Sit and Think, And Sometimes I Just Sit*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme




----------



## eljr

*Old & In the Way
Old & In the Way*


----------



## eljr

*Hot Tuna
Burgers*


----------



## Balthazar

*Serge Gainsbourg ~ Reqiuem pour un c--*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


You have got eclectic tastes, Doctor.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Yes.


----------



## Flamme

Great take on a classic song! Choir sounds absolutely amazing...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Flamme said:


> Great take on a classic song! Choir sounds absolutely amazing...


I love the Leningrad Cowboys.

Here's another version of Stairway, done in a slightly different style:


----------



## eljr

*Karrin Allyson / Dave Bass / Phil Woods
NYC Sessions*


----------



## Morimur




----------



## TresPicos

Gentle Giant
Experience


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (2008) Sol Sajn; Jiddische Musik in Deutschland und ihre Einflüsse (1953-2009)*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jack Bruce - _Out of the Storm 1974







_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flamme

Baths always wake me up on a cold and dreary day...


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

You haven't heard this song, until you've listened to it on vinyl on a good system. THAT BRASS!!! 





It's funny how all these guys are putting on fedoras, and phrasing like Sinatra, trying to capture that magic. What I find is missing, isn't lack of ability in the singer, but a lack of confidence. Also, Sinatra was getting backed by Billy May, Nelson Riddle, and Don Costa. You ain't gonna make a bad record with those guys behind you. One of the things I think was missing from the 70s and 80s Sinatra recordings, was the power those old orchestras had. Yeah, he still had Don Costa, and Billy May on recordings, but the orchestras just didn't seem to swing as wild. It's like listening to a Glenn Miller recording, and then listening to a new group playing a Glenn Miller arrangement. There's just a lack of that spark.


----------



## eljr

*Chick Corea / Béla Fleck
Two*


----------



## Flamme

Some wicked ambient...


----------



## eljr

*Peggy Lee
The Best of Miss Peggy Lee*


----------



## pmsummer

WATERSHED
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*

_Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## Dr Johnson

Another rather different cover of Stairway To Heaven:


----------



## eljr

*Yo-Yo Ma
Portrait of Yo-Yo Ma*


----------



## Fat Bob

So much better than the official MTV Unplugged album.


----------



## Schubussy

Dr Johnson said:


> Another rather different cover of Stairway To Heaven:


Nice one, I heard this years ago and forgot about it completely!


----------



## Flamme

I think Stairway would sound good even in techno version...
In a mood for a...


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

eljr said:


> *Peggy Lee
> The Best of Miss Peggy Lee*


I absolutely melt when I hear Peggy Lee.

In fact I did a portrait of her a couple of years ago.

http://stephenreams.deviantart.com/art/Bewitching-Lee-375576464


----------



## pmsummer

DRUNKARD'S PRAYER
*Over the Rhine*

_Back Porch_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONG SURRENDER
*Over the Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Here's another version of Stairway for you guys to peruse. It's a classical arrangement of the piece as a piano trio and done rather well I think.






Kevin


----------



## cwarchc

In the mood for some "cool" jazz
cd 4 from this set


----------



## Guest

Irak
L'art du ud
Munir Bashir.

Just beautifully sad.


----------



## Dr Johnson

pmsummer said:


>


A fine version from a fine album.


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> A fine version from a fine album.


I like Ring Of Fire.

NP:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

*Cage the Elephant
Cage the Elephant*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Alison Krauss / Robert Plant
Raising Sand*


----------



## eljr

*Led Zeppelin
Physical Graffiti*


----------



## Arsakes

BB KING - Mean and Evil


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Itullian




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Adrian Belew - _Mr. Music Head







_


----------



## LiquidSoap

Joe Satriani- Not Of This Earth http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLox2zWudT9zhHqEBe3IgQaTJjrNb09Ruv


----------



## eljr

*Yiruma
First Love*


----------



## eljr

*The Rascals
The Ultimate Rascals*


----------



## eljr

*Pink Floyd
The Dark Side of the Moon*


----------



## eljr

*Page & Plant / Jimmy Page / Robert Plant
No Quarter*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*
Various Artists
Evita [Original Broadway Cast]*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hot Tuna _- Hot Tuna







_


----------



## Vronsky

*Vlatko Stefanovski & Miroslav Tadić Live in Belgrade (2000)*










Vlatko Stefanovski & Miroslav Tadić Live in Belgrade (2000)


----------



## tortkis

Tango & Folkore Music Of Argentina - Epsa World Music








Ramiro Gallo Quinteto; El Arranque; Víctor Lavallén; Leopoldo Federico; María Estela Monti; Roberto Calvo; Oscar Miranda; San Telmo Lounge; Silvia Gómez; Javier Sánchez


----------



## Balthazar

*Eminem ~ The Marshall Mathers LP*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*The Who
Tommy*


----------



## eljr

*The Who
Quadrophenia*


----------



## eljr

*Laurie Anderson
Big Science*


----------



## eljr

*The Beatles*


----------



## eljr

*The Beatles *


----------



## eljr

*Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass
Whipped Cream & Other Delights*


----------



## pmsummer

PUNCH
_Punch Brothers_

_Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*

_Tzadik_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beck Bogert & Appice. Their only studio album from 1973.

Instrumentally, a marriage made in heaven as the ex-Vanilla Fudge/Cactus rhythm section of Tim Bogert and Carmine Appice could tear it up every bit as much as Jeff Beck could. In fact, Bogert and Appice abandoned Cactus in order to join Beck.

Now the bad news: they needed a singer. Bogert's vocals are too weedy for the power-trio format - Jack Bruce he ain't. Secondly, the self-written material isn't all that strong. Definitely a group which amounted to less than the sum of its parts and the album suffers as a result.


----------



## deprofundis

*DELERIUM* from Vancouver B.C canada, there album -syrophenikan (1990), the short story goes Delerium was an ambient-electronica-industrial oufit consisting of 2 person.There early music is eerie Faces ,form , illusion is quite something but the record had behing out of print and expensive, but one of there best, than there is descend period stil dark ambient less interresting than there debut( that i dont have grrr), than there is syrophenikan very interresting
dark ambient tribal drumming music, than im waiting for stone tower the later album which may be out of print(once again grrr)
but i still have archive 2 of early Delerium sound like mix influence of* kraftwerk *and *jean michel jarre*,i like it.To finish this i like to point out im waiting for Delerium archive 1 whit stuff from the very first albums it's a double cd( it may or may not be discontinued(grrr for christ).But let's stay positive someone will call me and says sir we have your cds and i will be like hmm yeah let's get em.But what about the later delerium well it's more pop more commerical very orthodox i like them less.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## cwarchc

The Red part of this one


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Massive Attack
Mezzanine*


----------



## eljr

*Grizzly Bear
Yellow House*


----------



## eljr

*Grizzly Bear
Veckatimest*


----------



## tortkis

Vronsky said:


> Vlatko Stefanovski & Miroslav Tadić Live in Belgrade (2000)


Vlatko Stefanovski & Miroslav Tadić (Spanish guitars)









Fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
Truckin' Up to Buffalo: July 4, 1989*


----------



## eljr

*Hans Zimmer
Interstellar [Original Motion Picture Soundtrack]*


----------



## Flamme

What a song...I have a divine feeling...


----------



## starthrower

Recorded in 1970. Just released. Great stuff!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sparks - Indiscreet.


----------



## eljr

*Portishead
Dummy*


----------



## Guest

Electric Wizard

Witchcult Today.

The spirit of early Sabs lives on!

(courtesy of Spotify)


----------



## Balthazar

*Meshell Ndegeocello ~ Bitter*


----------



## Guest

More Spotify...

Down.
Over the Under.

Like Electric Wizard, another new one on me.
Sounding good...

Ah...a project band. Actually, this damn fine fayre.


----------



## eljr

*Jorma Kaukonen
River of Time*


----------



## Polyphemus

Back to my youth.

Candles is undoubtedly a masterpiece while Stoneground was also superb but it wa never a huge success.


----------



## pmsummer

DEVOTIONS
*Ketil Bjørnstad*

_EmArcy_


----------



## pmsummer

BLUE LIGHT 'TIL DAWN
*Cassandra Wilson*

_Blue Note_


----------



## Manxfeeder

_*Bennie Jolink, We'll Sweep Out the Ashes.*_

I was involved in a trial with the lady who wrote this song, suing her publisher for holding back royalties. She had to produce a list of everyone who recorded her song. Sweep Out made it all the way to the Netherlands. I had to check that one out.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Delerium* from canada there first early years called archive 1, this is pretty good, ambient industrial electronics
sometime it sound like a cross breed of *Tangerine Dream *or* Jean-michel Jarre *and *dead can dance *(it carrie the same spirit)
even one might says* Arcana *of sweden. here are four album cover here face form illusion, morpheus, syrophenikan,stone tower.
It feature essential delerium but some song from face form illusion and stone tower are missing, but it's a darn good introduction to this band later stuff archive 2 is also good but beyond this point there music became pop infused,but that ockay if they decide to go this direction, thus said i preffer there early stuff.I might be the only one who care for this band on TC.


----------



## pmsummer

IN NOMINE
_16th-Century English Music for Viols_
*Thomas Tallis, Christopher Tye, William Byrd, John Taverner*, others
Fretwork

_Musical Heritage Society
via Amon Ra / Saydisc_


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL QUARTET WITH KENNY BARRON, 1997
*Jim Hall* - guitar
*Kenny Barron* - piano
Scott Coley - double bass
Terry Clarke - drums

_Blue Note - Tokyo_


----------



## eljr

*Michael Hedges
Aerial Boundaries*


----------



## starthrower

^^^^
Brilliant record! What a shame we lost Michael Hedges at such a young age.

NP:










Larry's acoustic tour de force. Recorded a couple years after touring with 
John McLaughlin and Paco de Lucia.


----------



## Badinerie

Just finished a heavy session....


----------



## tortkis

Sergey Akhunov: "Elephant". Soundtracks. 2010
Russian State Symphony Cinema Orchestra, R. Komachkov (cello)








https://sergeyakhunov.bandcamp.com/album/elephant-soundtracks-2010


----------



## Badinerie

Polyphemus said:


> View attachment 77089
> View attachment 77090
> 
> 
> Back to my youth.
> 
> Candles is undoubtedly a masterpiece while Stoneground was also superb but it wa never a huge success.


Love these two LP's Stoneground Words is my pick of the two though. Special times listening to that with someone, in my past.


----------



## Morimur

tortkis said:


> Sergey Akhunov: "Elephant". Soundtracks. 2010
> Russian State Symphony Cinema Orchestra, R. Komachkov (cello)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://sergeyakhunov.bandcamp.com/album/elephant-soundtracks-2010


Is that soviet writing I see? torkis, you commie bast*rd.


----------



## Flamme

Beautiful or like we say Prelepa song...One that touches the heart, with special combination of colour of the voice, words and playing, blened together perfectly...I often feel like a raven anyway.


----------



## Balthazar

*Count Basie ~ The Atomic Mr. Basie*


----------



## Guest

Portishead

Machine Gun.

from the album I've got on: Third.

(live on Later with Jools Holland)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

THE WATER IS WIDE
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone
Brad Mehldau - piano
John Abercrombie - guitar
Larry Grenadier - double-bass
Billy Higgins - drums

_ECM_


----------



## Blancrocher

Charles Trenet - La Mer


----------



## starthrower

This piece is so beautiful! Reminds me of my ex Vietnamese girlfriend.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## brotagonist

It's Sunday, so guess what!? Non-classical seems to get pushed to Sundays 

First:










Tony Conrad with Faust
Outide the Dream Syndicate

Tony Conrad, one of the original and founding members of the Dream Syndicate, along with La Monte Young, John Cale and others, performs a searing violin drone to the primal beat courtesy of German Krautrock legends Faust. I had listened to the bonus second disc a few months back (contains the single and an unreleased take), so today was just the original album, 2 long tracks.

Now:









Steeleye Span
Parcel of Steeleye Span (First 5 Chrysalis albums)

Only the first of three discs today, as five albums would be too much all at once. While I've always balked at folk music, Maddy's voice, the olde songes and the slightly rockified arrangements, as well as the fact that an old friend adored this group-they go back a long way for me-all add up to a certain kind of lasting appeal.


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGUE 
*Johann Sebastian Bach* 
Calefax Reed Quintet

_MDG_

edit: I forget where I am sometimes.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme

What a Voice, O heavens


----------



## Morimur

I first heard Zappa's "Uncle Meat" several years ago and hated it. The album cover and music made me think of putrid urine and as I continued to listen, at one point I actually thought I _smelled_ urine-I immediately switched my CD player off.

Today marks the first time I listen to a Zappa album in many years and I must confess that I am liking what I am hearing. Maybe my sense of smell has deteriorated.


----------



## Schubussy

Nick Drake - Pink Moon


----------



## eljr

*Purity Ring
Another Eternity*


----------



## SarahNorthman

God Knows
Fay Wolf.

Amazing song.


----------



## eljr

*Steven Wilson
Hand. Cannot. Erase.*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

SECRET STORY
*Pat Metheny*

_Geffen_


----------



## tortkis

Aw Sa Yone Vol. 1 by Dieuf-Dieul de Thiès








https://terangabeat.bandcamp.com/album/aw-sa-yone-vol-1
Recorded on the 19th of January, 1982.

wonderful hypnotic music of Senegal.


----------



## brotagonist

Still catching up on non-classical albums randomly selected by my non-repeating algorithm, that I put off (further randomness introduced?) last week:

CCR Chronicle










I had all of their 45s when I was a teen. While I'm not into having their albums, I do enjoy these hits, most of which were likely no. 1. Their faux-Bayou sound (they were from California, I believe) never ceases to appeal.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Polyphemus

Dr Johnson said:


>


Fantastic band, pity about Farlowe's vocals though.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Polyphemus said:


> Fantastic band, pity about Farlowe's vocals though.


I'm ok with them. I think he gave the 2nd incarnation of the band their particular flavour.


----------



## Polyphemus

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm ok with them. I think he gave the 2nd incarnation of the band their particular flavour.


With the major talents on top form I just thought Farlowe's voice dominated far too much. However it was always a pleasure to listen to Heisman's always superb drums hot to mention Heckstall-Smith and Clempson. 
However the Don Airey Gary Moore incarnation wa a backward step IMO.

Another great favourite of mine;----


----------



## Dr Johnson

Polyphemus said:


> With the major talents on top form I just thought Farlowe's voice dominated far too much. However it was always a pleasure to listen to Heisman's always superb drums hot to mention Heckstall-Smith and Clempson.
> However the Don Airey Gary Moore incarnation wa a backward step IMO.
> 
> Another great favourite of mine;----
> 
> View attachment 77243


The first Colosseum album I heard was Daughter Of Time (which I loved and love) so I didn't have a problem with Farlowe, slightly over the top though he may have been.

Agree absolutely about Colosseum II. Oh dear.

I once saw Hiseman live, playing drums for his wife Barbara Thompson.

Do you know the Dick Heckstall-Smith solo album A Story Ended?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Invisible-Plumb


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> The first Colosseum album I heard was Daughter Of Time (which I loved and love) so I didn't have a problem with Farlowe, slightly over the top though he may have been.
> 
> Agree absolutely about Colosseum II. Oh dear.
> 
> I once saw Hiseman live, playing drums for his wife Barbara Thompson.
> 
> Do you know the Dick Heckstall-Smith solo album A Story Ended?


Hey!
First band I saw was Colosseum!
And years later, in the brief moment I thought I was going to be a drummer, I went to a Jon Hiseman drum masterclass. I sat about six feet away from him. Jeez, he could play. The only bit I remember was when he was explaining a passage where his feet were playing in one time signature whilst his hands were playing in another.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Hey!
> *First band I saw was Colosseum!
> *And years later, in the brief moment I thought I was going to be a drummer, I went to a Jon Hiseman drum masterclass. I sat about six feet away from him. Jeez, he could play. The only bit I remember was when he was explaining a passage where his feet were playing in one time signature whilst his hands were playing in another.


I am not worthy! I am not worthy!


----------



## cwarchc

Janis Joplin Pearl


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I am not worthy! I am not worthy!


You could feel a bit worthy. I only went because my older brother was buying tickets and asked me if I wanted to go. I said yes on the spur of the moment. I don't think I really enjoyed the gig, I didn't know their music and it wasn't my cup of tea. But it was my initiation into fribdom!


----------



## Dr Johnson

The first band I ever saw live was actually Comus.

They were supporting Mungo Jerry (1970) who I had gone to see. An incongruous pairing, if ever there was one.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

George Strait - Always Never the Same

I'm slowly making my way through the George Strait albums I have not heard yet. This one has 8 winners and 2 so-so songs.


----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


> I once saw Hiseman live, playing drums for his wife Barbara Thompson.
> 
> [/URL]?


Hey I was the other guy there 
She was very good.

Can't stand drummers who think they are the main attraction.

From the dictionary of common sense

A Band. A group of musicians plus a drummer.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Belowpar said:


> *Hey I was the other guy there*
> She was very good.
> 
> Can't stand drummers who think they are the main attraction.
> 
> From the dictionary of common sense
> 
> A Band. A group of musicians plus a drummer.


Brighton, 1987 or 88?


----------



## Belowpar

One of the glories of youtube is it gives you the chance hear stuff that you have only read about in books.

Van Morrison has always been a curmudgeon and hard to get to know. The producer Lewis Merenstein got through to him by saying how much he loved King Pleasure's Mood for Love. The result was a working partnership that produced Astral Weeks and the title track of Moondance. Respect Lewis.


----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


> Brighton, 1987 or 88?


Twickenham about 73 or 4.

I had no idea she was so multi talented.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Thompson_(musician)

Edited because of another attack of false memory syndrome!


----------



## pmsummer

THE SOUND OF STREETCARS
_The Ring of Flanged Wheels on Steel Rails_
*Toronto Transportation Commission Streetcars*

_HRN Productions_


----------



## pmsummer

(TEN) YEARS TOGETHER
_The Best of Peter, Paul and Mary_
*Peter, Paul and Mary*

_Warner Bros._


----------



## pmsummer

WHERE THE WILD THINGS ARE
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_
*Karen O and The Kids, with Carter Burwell*

_Interscope_


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


>


Iconic LP.

The image goes well with your current Benedictine avatar. ;-)


----------



## LiquidSoap

The First Noel
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFyUAy3s-EYYOTwEGYCarRqrPoY0ZMu6n


----------



## bharbeke

A great CD I heard yesterday is Brian Setzer Orchestra's Dig That Crazy Christmas. It is miles better than Boogie Woogie Christmas. The versions of Jingle Bell Rock, White Christmas, and You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch are standout tracks.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur




----------



## sweetviolin

Iris Dement has an awesome voice.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GOLDEN ARCHIPELAGO
*Shearwater*

_Matador_


----------



## pmsummer

THIRTEEN DOWN
*Bert Jansch* Conundrum

_Kicking Mule_


----------



## tortkis

The New Sound of Brazil - Piano of João Donato (RCA)


----------



## starthrower

And now for something a little out of the ordinary!


----------



## Morimur

*Jack DeJohnette - Album, Album*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Schubussy

Dr Johnson said:


> The first band I ever saw live was actually Comus.
> 
> They were supporting Mungo Jerry (1970) who I had gone to see. An incongruous pairing, if ever there was one.


Wow I'm sure that was fun. Love _First Utterance_.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schubussy said:


> Wow I'm sure that was fun. Love _First Utterance_.


I was 12 at the time. Comus went over my head a bit.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Expanded 23-track version of the original 11-track off-cuts album curated by John Entwistle in 1974, a year when The Who were largely inactive due to Roger Daltrey and Pete Townshend being preoccupied with the filming of Ken Russell's _Tommy_. As it serves as an alternative career retrospective it was also a good idea to re-sequence the tracks for this 1998 reissue in pretty much chronological order (although many fans of the original vinyl release seem to think that this logic ruins the balance of the album).


----------



## eljr

*Laurie Anderson
Heart of a Dog*


----------



## pmsummer

MINNEAPOLIS
_Walker Art Centre, Minneapolis 2014_
*Chris Thile & Brad Mehldau*

_Pirates of the Innerwebs/Jazzboot_


----------



## Balthazar

*Thelonious Monk ~ Solo Monk*


----------



## eljr

*Mumford & Sons
Wilder Mind*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Hot Tuna
2012-02-25 The Egg, Albany, NY (Live)*


----------



## eljr

*King Crimson
Live at the Orpheum*


----------



## cwarchc

Different from the Mongolian / Tuva style
It's the Inuit women who sing it as a competion


----------



## eljr

*The War on Drugs
Lost in the Dream*


----------



## pavelissa

eljr said:


> *The War on Drugs
> Lost in the Dream*


Thank you so much for posting it here. I am currently listening this album and I like it very much. 'Suffering' is such a great track! CHeers


----------



## bharbeke

Elton John: Don't Shoot Me, I'm Only the Piano Player

11/14 really nice tunes


----------



## eljr

*Hot Tuna
2013-06-21 the Egg, Albany, NY (Live)*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







_Buena Vista Club Social (1997)_
A wonderful latin music album! Love the instrumentations and the musicians are excellent.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Why this never became a hit, even when Billy Joel brought it back into the set for his Songs in the Attic album, is a mystery to me. Of course, Billy had a lot of songs that should've been hits. Luckily a good bit of his stuff did.


----------



## elgar's ghost

bharbeke said:


> Elton John: Don't Shoot Me, I'm Only the Piano Player
> 
> 11/14 really nice tunes


EJ was at the top of his game from 1970's Tumbleweed Connection to 1976's Blue Moves. Only one real dud (1974's Caribou) in a 9-album stretch - that's a good run.


----------



## eljr

*Young Ejecta
The Planet*


----------



## eljr

*Robin Trower
Something's About to Change*


----------



## eljr

*Original Soundtrack
Sucker Punch*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​*Agnes Baltsa*: Songs my Country taught me.
Delightful recording :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
American Beauty*


----------



## eljr

*Duke Garwood
Heavy Love*


----------



## eljr

*Love
Forever Changes*


----------



## elgar's ghost

The 'Oo's last album with Moon. Panned on release (especially by me, apart from the superb title track which deserved to chart higher when released as a single) but it somewhat curiously holds up better 35+ years on to these ears. Maybe I was disappointed at the time that after three years of waiting it seemed more like an uneasy amalgam of the The Who By Numbers style introspection shot through with Townshend's struggle to remain relevant in an ever-changing musical world rather than the no-holds-barred hard rock diz-buster I hoped it would be.

Nice flares, John.


----------



## eljr

*Halsey
Badlands*


----------



## eljr

*Edie Brickell / Steve Martin
So Familiar*


----------



## eljr

*Lana Del Rey
Honeymoon*


----------



## eljr

*Alabama Shakes
Sound & Color*


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> The 'Oo's last album with Moon. Panned on release (especially by me, apart from the superb title track which deserved to chart higher when released as a single) but it somewhat curiously holds up better 35+ years on to these ears. Maybe I was disappointed at the time that after three years of waiting it seemed more like an uneasy amalgam of the The Who By Numbers style introspection shot through with Townshend's struggle to remain relevant in an ever-changing musical world rather than the no-holds-barred hard rock diz-buster I hoped it would be.
> 
> Nice flares, John.


Haven't heard this in at least 20 years. A pretty damn good album for this late in the game. But something about the sound bugs me. Some muffled frequencies.


----------



## starthrower

Just stumbled onto this one.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Haven't heard this in at least 20 years. A pretty damn good album for this late in the game. But something about the sound bugs me. Some muffled frequencies.


True. I never really liked the production on Quadrophenia either - because of all the synths, horns and tapes it sounded as if it had been mixed to death at the expense of the actual band who often sounded too thin and distant. The fact that three different studios were used maybe didn't help. That album featured some of the angriest songs Townshend ever wrote - sonically they should shake you by the throat in the way that the 'big' songs did on Who's Next but they don't quite manage it.


----------



## eljr

*John Mayer
Where the Light Is: John Mayer Live in Los Angeles*


----------



## sweetviolin




----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
Live/Dead*


----------



## eljr

*Mott the Hoople
Mott*


----------



## sweetviolin




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
Europe '72*


----------



## pmsummer

[video]https://www.facebook.com/100101306699217/videos/1014656291910376/[/video]

The kind of music I've been listening to this weekend at the "Ten Day Salute to Sausage" in New Braunfels, Texas.


----------



## eljr

*Jerry Garcia
The Very Best of Jerry Garcia*


----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar 
*Miroslav Vitous* - bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums

_ECM_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Pink Martini, Bolero*

They're coming to Nashville, and I don't know much about them. This is an unusual take on the Bolero chestnut.


----------



## eljr

*Jethro Tull
Original Masters*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Jerry Garcia Band
After Midnight: Kean College, 2/28/80*


----------



## eljr

*Tony Bennett
Duets: An American Classic*


----------



## bharbeke

elgars ghost said:


> EJ was at the top of his game from 1970's Tumbleweed Connection to 1976's Blue Moves. Only one real dud (1974's Caribou) in a 9-album stretch - that's a good run.


Let's agree to disagree on exactly where the duds are in his output. I listened to Madman Across the Water not too long ago, and it does not have much to recommend it besides Tiny Dancer. I still have to hear most of Elton John's albums, as I know him mostly from his singles, The Lion King, Aida, and the songs he has performed on tour with Billy Joel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fine 1978 debut album from band helmed by Mark Perry (Zappa-loving punk fan and erstwhile editor of seminal Sniffin' Glue fanzine) complete with all the non-album a's and b's. Followed it up with the courageous but disastrous Vibing Up The Senile Man album, which all but obliterated the band's fan-base.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

It's been 3/4ths of a century since Les Paul's music started hitting the airwaves, and it still sounds like pure wizardry. He wasn't only experimenting with multi-layered recordings, he was perfecting the art of it. We live in the age of computers and technology that allows us to correct any mistakes, but Les was doing that back when there was no digital help.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Irma Thomas
The Best of Irma Thomas*


----------



## Morimur

eljr said:


> *Irma Thomas
> The Best of Irma Thomas*


WRONG! Time is _never_ on anyone's side.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Morimur

Dr Johnson said:


>


I love, _love_ that cover.

I can smell the ***** and p!ss all the way from here.

:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

RIP Allen Toussaint. Died yesterday.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Open Lane

Cacophony - Go off!


----------



## GreenMamba

Eric B and Rakim, Paid in Full.

Too bad Albert isn't still around, he'd have appreciated this.


----------



## pmsummer

PARIS ENCOUNTER
*Stephane Grappelli*
*Gary Burton*

Label M


----------



## pmsummer

COLLECTION
*Gary Burton*
and friends

_GRP_


----------



## eljr

*The Dead
4/28/09 IZOD Center, East Rutherford, NJ*


----------



## bharbeke

Rory Gallagher - Top Priority

That guy can tear it up on the guitar!


----------



## eljr

*Janis Joplin
I Got Dem Ol' Kozmic Blues Again Mama!*


----------



## eljr

*T. Rex
Electric Warrior*


----------



## eljr

*The New Basement Tapes
Lost on the River*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Vangelis* best opus, well.. in my book Antartica based on a japanese film i never seen, the music his utter new age,
but not corny in any way. The music gently remind you of and hostile land for humans how frail we are and how more adapted animals are surviving in this extreme climat.But even if it's a hostile place were it's hard to surive , there is great peace and harmony among the species, we human we kill each others...

Have a nice day and buy this one it's better than heaven and hell in my mind.


----------



## eljr

*José González
Vestiges & Claws
*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Motörhead - the 'proper' debut album. In memory of recently-deceased drummer Philthy Animal Taylor. Most fans prefer the Overkill and Ace of Spades albums but for me this is the hammer which drove the golden spike, despite the small-label sonic restrictions (or perhaps they were just impossible to produce properly back then).


----------



## Wood

Clive Dunn: Grandad

I've played this track so many times today whilst I'm trying to set up the digitisation of a cassette, that I'm almost starting to like it!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> Clive Dunn: Grandad
> 
> I've played this track so many times today whilst I'm trying to set up the digitisation of a cassette, *that I'm almost starting to like it!*


You'll have to go on some sort of detox program.


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> You'll have to go on some sort of detox program.


Got that covered:











A little more seriously, BARCLAY JAMES HARVEST <some penalty tracks> including Dark now my sky, The sun will never shine and When the world was woken. This was the era when Robert John Godfrey was quite prominent.

But not that prominent...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> Got that covered:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Strewth! :lol:


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Motörhead - the 'proper' debut album. In memory of recently-deceased drummer Philthy Animal Taylor. Most fans prefer the Overkill and Ace of Spades albums but for me this is the hammer which drove the golden spike, despite the small-label sonic restrictions (or perhaps they were just impossible to produce properly back then).


I didn't know about Phil Taylor. Hope he's stll making some noize wherever he is. I was a big fan of the trio, right from hearing the 12" of "Motorhead" on John Peel. I think the bass guitar intro caused the radio to fall off the fridge!
Monster rock n roll band.


----------



## Morimur

Hear the full album:


__
https://soundcloud.com/vahagni%2Fsets


----------



## Itullian

Underrated album. One of my favorites.


----------



## Open Lane

Also been listening to philthy phil and motorhead today. Overkill for me.


----------



## eljr

*Pink Floyd
Animals*


----------



## eljr

*American Composers Orchestra / Philip Glass / Michael Riesman
Heroes Symphony by Philip Glass from the Music of David Bowie & Brian Eno*


----------



## eljr

*Phil Lesh
Love Will See You Through*


----------



## eljr

*Bob Dylan
Time Out of Mind*


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower

^^^^
Al Di in the comb over days! I like Dark Eye Tango, and Egyptian Danza from that album.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme

Sombre reminder of the Moment in Time.


----------



## Open Lane

Ozzfest 97 compilation. First and probably last time listening to this. Good thing i got this cheap.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

These guys are pretty cool. Can't put a label on 'em.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent non-classical: Led Zeppelin I, Deep Purple In Rock, Jethro Tull - Heavy Horses


----------



## elgar's ghost

Itullian said:


> Underrated album. One of my favorites.


The cover showed Entwistle to be no mean cartoonist either!


----------



## eljr

*Neil Young
Bluenote Café*


----------



## Open Lane

frank zappa - the grand wazoo.

Over played this years back. Listening to it for the first time in years. Like finding an old friend!


----------



## Dim7

Pokemon theme lipsynced by DragonForce.


----------



## robinreusch

I am listening to the songs of Chester Bennington.......


----------



## eljr

*Panda Bear
Panda Bear Meets the Grim Reaper*


----------



## eljr

*Justin Townes Earle
Absent Fathers*


----------



## eljr

*Hans Zimmer
Interstellar [Original Motion Picture Soundtrack]*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

FRESH AS A SWEET SUNDAY MORNING
_Recorded Live on April 22nd 2006 at Sheffield Memorial Hall, England_
*Bert Jansch*

_Mooncrest_


----------



## eljr

*Steve Earle / Steve Earle & the Dukes
Terraplane*


----------



## eljr

*JD McPherson
Let the Good Times Roll*


----------



## eljr

*Chris Potter / Chris Potter Underground Orchestra
Imaginary Cities*


----------



## eljr

*Björk
Vulnicura*


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding


----------



## starthrower

This one is available from Zappa.com only. It's expensive, but after 30 years of listening to FZ's music, this just might be the most exhilirating Zappa listening session I've had the pleasure of experiencing. 75 minutes of exciting music recorded live on December 9 & 10, 1973.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Sidsel Endresen / Stian Westerhus
Bonita*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dim7

Axenstar - Blind Leading the Blind


----------



## Open Lane

Oliver Nelson - Soul Battle


----------



## Wood

LYNYRD SKYNYRD

Live on the Old Grey Whistle Test:






I always thought that Ronnie Van Zandt may have deserved some extra recognition.

 on learning that anti-longhair gym teacher Leonard Skinner opened bars on the back of his facile connection with the band.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Open Lane

Steve Khan - Subtext

Hard to beat this.


----------



## Open Lane




----------



## opus55

Merciful Fate: Dead Again (1998)










Taking my heavy metal meds


----------



## Iean

Very refreshing music while doing a thesis :angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Archie Shepp, Mama Too Tight*

My wife just came home. This one requires headphones.


----------



## Iean

Amazing music :angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Old blues tune covered by Mountain front man Leslie West on his new album:


----------



## Itullian

Nice to see Leslie still rockin' :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


>


I like this album. Never had a problem with the Payne/Barrere-led shift in musical direction.


----------



## Sonata

Red, Release the Panic. Courtesy of Amazon Prime


----------



## Guest

Anoushka Shankar
Live at Carnegie Hall

Raga Madhuvanti
Raga Desh
Bhupali tabla duet
Raga Mishra Piloo

(Classical, but not Western!!!)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

ALONE TOGETHER
*Dave Mason*

_MCA _via_ Blue Thumb_


----------



## Didnasker

Dave Brubeck w/ Paul Desmond: Jazz Goes to College
Jazz at the Pawnshop on Vinyl...

and my new crush: Amber Rubarth:


----------



## Iean

A classic CD worth listening over and over again:angel:


----------



## opus55

Iron Maiden: Live After Death (1985)










Rocking with _Phantom of the Opera_


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny Group*

_Warner Bros._


----------



## pmsummer

Dr Johnson said:


>


The peak of performance. Bravo! Brava!


----------



## pmsummer

JESUS' BLOOD NEVER FAILED ME YET
*Gavin Bryars*
Anonymous London Tramp, field recording - vocal
Tom Waits - additional vocal
Orchestra
Gavin Bryars - conductor

_Point Music _


----------



## KenOC

pmsummer said:


> JESUS' BLOOD NEVER FAILED ME YET
> *Gavin Bryars*


I have that on the classical side! Goes to show...something.


----------



## Iean

Not their best CD but there are definite gems (Lookin' For A Reason, Need Someone to Hold):angel:


----------



## tortkis

Music Inspired By the Works of David Lynch & Angelo Badalamenti - Silencio (Overneath Music/Viking Music)


----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> ALONE TOGETHER
> *Dave Mason*
> 
> _MCA _via_ Blue Thumb_


The boy's done good since the days of hanging around his dad 'Chocky' Mason's confectionary shop on Worcester's Broad Street heh heh...

Anyhow, I need some sun-splashed L.A. pop from early 1967 to help me forget it's still dark here at 6:30 a.m....


----------



## Belowpar

pmsummer said:


> JESUS' BLOOD NEVER FAILED ME YET
> *Gavin Bryars*
> Anonymous London Tramp, field recording - vocal
> Tom Waits - additional vocal
> Orchestra
> Gavin Bryars - conductor
> 
> _Point Music _


I doubt this is known to many but it's EXTRORDINARY.

AS I understand it: a tape of an unidentified gentleman of the streets singing was given to the composer Gavin Bryers. He put a key phrase on a loop and treated it with total respect by putting a empathetic orchestral backround to it. This version then came to the attention of Tom Waits who went into the studio and joined in.

Each December the BBC London presenter Robert Elms will add this to his show. It's become for me the most moving Christmas music. There are several version of different lengths but to start.


----------



## Claireclassical

currently listening to my playlist "Crossover- Lost Love Songs": 




- And no I'm not heartbroken or anything at the moment  "Guess it just fit my mood - maybe it's the weather?

Anyhow check it out... It sure is a mix of everything


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Currently listening to the Undertale OST.


----------



## pmsummer

KenOC said:


> I have that on the classical side! Goes to show...something.


I would have posted the 'original' version (non-Tom Waits) over there as well.


----------



## pmsummer

Belowpar said:


> I doubt this is known to many but it's EXTRORDINARY.
> 
> AS I understand it: a tape of an unidentified gentleman of the streets singing was given to the composer Gavin Bryers. He put a key phrase on a loop and treated it with total respect by putting a empathetic orchestral backround to it. This version then came to the attention of Tom Waits who went into the studio and joined in.
> 
> Each December the BBC London presenter Robert Elms will add this to his show. It's become for me the most moving Christmas music. There are several version of different lengths but to start.


It's a remarkable work, and like Górecki's Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (#3), it is capable of altering one's breathing rhythm while listening.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Steve Reich
Steve Reich: Electric Counterpoint; Different Trains*


----------



## GreenMamba

I suppose you could argue about the Gavin Bryars' piece, but Reich works are clearly classical.


----------



## Iean

She's back and she's better than ever!:angel:


----------



## Don Fatale

Iean said:


> View attachment 77816
> 
> 
> Not their best CD but there are definite gems (Lookin' For A Reason, Need Someone to Hold):angel:


Former CCR obsessive here
...Yes, underrated, and has a nice production if I recall.


----------



## eljr

*Neil Young
Harvest*


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONG SURRENDER
*Over the Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Open Lane

motorhead - 1916. There are good and bad aspects on the album. This good part is that it's a bit dif from their other releases I own. The bad part is that it's a bit slow moving. Still worthwhile, however.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my band, it's lame , thus said maybe in a good way, it's elevator music on drugs, that has piercing gongs, that his bass heavy, whit subtil prog, modern classical even jazz, industrial.ect...

It's an experimental noise bands, not harsh noise except the last track , most of it is instrumental, all do there are some voices and vocal work on some track very burried in the noise. So this is not just a noise-band it's rocket science.

But after this musical-racket, i may lisen to* loreena mckinnit *something like an ancien muse that i find fantastic, the production
is top notch...this album may be her best opus so far, im not aware of her later work but this album special.


----------



## Iean

I miss her so much!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Tori Amos
Unrepentant Geraldines*


----------



## eljr

*Temples
Sun Structures*


----------



## Dim7

Sonata Arctica - The Wolves Die Young


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
All-Time Greatest Swing Era Songs*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

opus55 said:


> Merciful Fate: Dead Again (1998)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my heavy metal meds


Oo, Mercyful fate - that's some pretty 'true' metal there .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dr Johnson said:


>


Daaaaaaaaaaamn, I want to buy Fireball soon . Deep Purple - one of the places to go for extremely high quality rock.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent non-classical listening:

Led Zeppelin I









Led Zeppelin II









Deep Purple In Rock









Jethro Tull - Songs from the Wood


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Also parts of Uriah Heep - The Magician's Birthday:


----------



## DeepR

Juno Reactor is trashy but I like it anyway. There's a fantastic raw energy to their music.


----------



## Sonata

Recent listening


----------



## Iean

eljr said:


> *Tori Amos
> Unrepentant Geraldines*


After listening to this CD for the nth time, I still cannot find a filler cut. ALL the songs seduce you with their melodies ( if you can call them as such) and their very intelligent (sometimes impenetrable) lyrics. :angel:


----------



## Iean

Cannot get enough of this gem of a CD:angel:


----------



## eljr

*Kate Bush
50 Words for Snow*


----------



## eljr

*David Nevue
Awakenings: The Best of David Nevue (2001-2010)*


----------



## eljr

*Brian Eno
January 07003: Bell Studies for the Clock of the Long Now*


----------



## eljr

*Arlo Guthrie
The Best of Arlo Guthrie*


----------



## Iean

I miss the 80s:angel:


----------



## Open Lane

Stanley Clarke - The Stanley Clarke Band


----------



## eljr

*Grateful Dead
To Terrapin: May 28, 1977 Hartford, CT*


----------



## clavichorder

Lots of '80s music on this page, so I thought I'd contribute with Los Prisioneros "We Are Sudamerican Rockers". Completely classic, I just heard of it. Love it!






And also from them, La Voz de los 80'!


----------



## starthrower

Very different from the previous, and massively successful Songs In The Key Of Life, but a great album none the less.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

eljr said:


> *David Nevue
> Awakenings: The Best of David Nevue (2001-2010)*


That is one of my absolute favorite albums. David Nevue and Phillip Wesley (another New Age pianist) were who inspired me to learn to play piano.


----------



## Sonata

My last couple listens


----------



## Sonata

Here are a few more:










I'd heard a fair bit about this ambient music artist here on TalkClassical actually. I checked this out from the library. The first couple of tracks I was slow to warm to but it improved as it went on. Probably worth 2 or 3 listens.










Michele Mclaughlin is another great piano artist I enjoy. We went to a concert featuring her, Philip Wesley and Doug Hammer about two weeks ago. It was awesome


----------



## Iean

Still makes me smile after all these years:angel:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

An oldie, but goody!


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

One of the few good female soloists I have heard.


----------



## Iean

one word : PERFECT :angel:


----------



## eljr

*Adele
25*


----------



## Wood

Billy Joel: Streetlife Serenader

Champion Jack Dupree: Various


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Flamme

Cool soundtrack for a cool movie.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Sonata

Some fun high energy power metal that helped wake me up this morning


----------



## SixFootScowl

Be sure to watch the follow on video "One Room Country Shack" for some exquisite blues guitar.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Opening shot, Donald Trump on synthesizer.


----------



## Weston

pmsummer said:


> RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
> *Terje Rypdal* - guitar
> *Miroslav Vitous* - bass
> *Jack DeJohnette* - drums
> 
> _ECM_


Miroslav Vitous - a haunting familiar name to me. What else was he involved in? The Mahvishnu Orchestra? Weather Report pre-Pastorius? Oh, I suppose I could look it up.


----------



## Weston

At work i listen mostly on random play, but the stand out tracks today came form Tribal Tech, a genre bending jam band. Or maybe it's what we used to call fusion. I'll never understand why fusion became so maligned after its heyday - just like prog.


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti*

_Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

PARIS, TEXAS
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_
*Ry Cooder*

_Warner Bros._


----------



## SixFootScowl

More power blues from Johnny:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hawkwind - Space Ritual Alive (released 1973 - recorded live in Liverpool and Brixton, December 1972).

The set here largely consisted of most of the band's third studio album, Doremi Fasol Latido, but also featured non-album material. The six-piece group was augmented by vocalist/poet/associate Bob Calvert for this tour - he would return permanently from 1976-1979 helping to push the music into a more streamlined direction. Here the band can be heard at their drug-fuelled scuzzy astro-biker peak with all the instruments fighting for space.


----------



## Weston

^Hawkwind is one of my guilty pleasures. I enjoy their vibe very much - in private! I think Robot / Highrise from P.X.R.5 is my favorite bit so far.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Weston said:


> ^Hawkwind is one of my guilty pleasures. I enjoy their vibe very much - in private! I think Robot / Highrise from P.X.R.5 is my favorite bit so far.


Yes, I also like most of the late 70s stuff. Quark Strangeness and Charm, PXR5 and 25 Years On make for a good trilogy - I think their metamorphosis from slobbering drug-rock to a more contemporary and tighter sound was on the whole successful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Reminds me, wondering if "hawk" reincarnated. Last post 5.7.13.


----------



## pmsummer

COME SUNDAY
*Charlie Haden
Hank Jones*

_Emarcy_


----------



## Iean

Love her always:angel:


----------



## pmsummer

SPOOKED
*Robyn Hitchcock*

_Yep Roc_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

LET IT BE
*The Beatles*

_Apple_


----------



## Iean

so many memories with this CD:angel:


----------



## Open Lane

Peter Brotzmann - Signs


----------



## Sonata

Sirenia has been one of the rare symphonic metal bands that I haven't found much enjoyment from. This album seems to be an exception. Not bad at all!


----------



## Iean

Fantastic new music from Foo Fighters and its FREE ( from their website):angel:


----------



## eljr

*Black Sabbath
Paranoid*


----------



## eljr

*Patricia Barber
Café Blue*


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> *Black Sabbath
> Paranoid*


I listened to a good blast of early Sabbath yesterday. I'd forgotten what a great foil Bill Ward is to the rest of the band; loose, jazzy and free but still a vital part of the music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> I listened to a good blast of early Sabbath yesterday. I'd forgotten what a great foil Bill Ward is to the rest of the band; loose, jazzy and free but still a vital part of the music.


Great album - Rat Salad is the only track I find skippable.

As with Pete Townshend with the Who, it was often Tony Iommi who 'grounded' the song while the bass and drums weaved inside and out of it. Geezer and Bill were an imaginative (and under-appreciated) rhythm section who proved that Sabbath weren't all about sledgehammer riffs and doom-laden lyrics.

The album cover is still ****, though.


----------



## eljr

*Edie Brickell / Steve Martin
So Familiar*


----------



## eljr

*The Moody Blues
December*


----------



## deprofundis

*Kitaro *'' best of''' the definitive collection, so the title subject it's is utter best material, my dad like it suprisingly enought, he hate most of my music but dig kitaro.


----------



## Open Lane

Jeff beck - you had it coming


----------



## tortkis

White Bird in a Blizzard - Robin Guthrie and Harold Budd (Lakeshore Records)


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL QUARTET WITH KENNY BARRON, 1997
*Jim Hall* - guitar
*Kenny Barron* - piano
Scott Coley - double bass
Terry Clarke - drums
_
Blue Note - Tokyo_


----------



## Morimur

Finally got this in the mail; newly remastered. The only complaint I have is the ghastly album artwork which manages to eclipse the original in its lack of creativity. Come on, Laswell, this masterpiece deserves better.


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> Finally got this in the mail; newly remastered. The only complain I have is the ghastly album artwork which manages to eclipse the original in its lack of creativity. Come on, Laswell, this masterpiece deserves better.


I am embarrassed to say I know not this work, but I will continue my investigation (liking both Pharaoh Sanders and Bill Laswell, who I presume was involved in the reissue).


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> I am embarrassed to say I know not this work, but I will continue my investigation (liking both Pharaoh Sanders and Bill Laswell, who I presume was involved in the reissue).
> 
> View attachment 78230


Oh, you need a copy of this album in your life-trust me.


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> Oh, you need a copy of this album in your life-trust me.


Put in my Amazon basket, as I dig through my LP archives for Material's "Memory Serves".


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> *Patricia Barber
> Café Blue*


Brilliant album! As is the follow up, Modern Cool.


----------



## starthrower

I love me some Spearhead!


----------



## Iean

Cher in her campiest best:angel:


----------



## Sonata

Started the day with some good energetic music by a favorite band. Their style has changed through the years, but they still put out good music.

And then I range in the holidays with this:


----------



## Iean

Sonata said:


> Started the day with some good energetic music by a favorite band. Their style has changed through the years, but they still put out good music.
> 
> And then I range in the holidays with this:


APOCALYPTICA! been a fan since "Inquisition Symphony" :angel:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Iean said:


> APOCALYPTICA! been a fan since "Inquisition Symphony" :angel:


I thought Bruckner had written one.


----------



## Haydn man

Currently enjoying some of this


----------



## Open Lane

Grahm central station - s/t. I dig this, mainly for the bass playing


----------



## Albert7

Lana Del Rey's latest album is off the hook!


----------



## eljr

*Kendrick Scott / Kendrick Scott Oracle
We Are the Drum*


----------



## elgar's ghost

I loved the band's 'black and white' period consisting of their first three albums from 71-74, especially the middle one. Tinny production usually scuppers the sonic impact of a hard rock band (Judas Priest 75-79 is a case in point) but in BOC's case it uncannily enhances the eerie far-side-of-space atmospherics of their off-kilter take on heaviosity twinned with often oblique lyrics and Bill Gawlik's sleeve art. I guess producer/part-time lyricist Sandy Pearlman knew what he was doing after all.


----------



## Vronsky

*Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band: Clear Spot*










Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band: Clear Spot


----------



## Morimur

Listening to Sharrock's 'Ask the Ages' again. Damn, what an album—I am obsessed.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Uriah Heep - The Magician's Birthday - title track - love those blazing solos and the general melodic and structural variety in this song.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Vronsky

*Morphine: Good*










Morphine: Good


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kivimees

Fifty year old folk music. Not everyone's cup of tea, but I like it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

B. B. King - Live at the Regal









Marvellous licks by B. B. - truly a master of blues guitar.

Jethro Tull - Aqualung









Ah, good old Aqualung. All the tracks are excellent .


----------



## eljr

*
Barbra Streisand
A Christmas Album*


----------



## eljr

*Diana Ross
Christmas in Vienna*


----------



## eljr

*Trans-Siberian Orchestra
Christmas Eve and Other Stories*


----------



## elgar's ghost

A veritable orgy of Uriah Heep - part II tomorrow.

Very 'Eavy...Very 'Umble (1970)
Salisbury (1971)
Look at Yourself (1971)
Demons and Wizards (1972)


----------



## eljr

*Andrea Bocelli
My Christmas*


----------



## Flamme

You dont have to put on the Red light


----------



## Vaneyes

50th anniversary of this song. Mike Love's on the fringe again. He wanted so bad to be cool, but never was.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Since I've Been Loving You is worth the price of the album alone.


----------



## MrTortoise

Dr Johnson said:


> Since I've Been Loving You is worth the price of the album alone.


Here here! Love the entire album, but that track does steal the show.


----------



## bharbeke

Clint Black put out a new album this year called On Purpose. It is really good, and he shows off both instrumental and songwriting chops. The only track I do not like is "One Way to Live," as it seems a bit too preachy. Still, 13/14, and I know where the skip button is.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to don the spectral cheesecloth, velvet loons and platforms and start calling people 'man' again - it's Uriah Heep pt. II...

The Magician's Birthday (1972)
Live (1973)
Sweet Freedom (1973)
Wonderworld (1974)


----------



## eljr

*Ultimate Painting
Green Lanes*


----------



## eljr

*Tame Impala
Currents*


----------



## eljr

*Rod Stewart
Every Picture Tells a Story*


----------



## Morimur

Pretty trippy folk/rock...


----------



## eljr

*Andra Day
Cheers to the Fall*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Uriah Heep - third and final instalment.

The classic 1972-74 line-up now gone and the personnel merry-go-round starts up again in earnest. Bassist Gary Thain fired and replaced by John Wetton who in turn is replaced by Trevor Bolder after the first two albums below. Original vocalist David Byron fired after High and Mighty and replaced by John Lawton.

Return to Fantasy (1975)
High and Mighty (1976)
Firefly (1977)
Innocent Victim (1977)


----------



## Morimur

*Grateful Dead - Blues for Allah*


----------



## eljr

*St. Vincent
St. Vincent*


----------



## DeepR




----------



## eljr

*Ben Williams
Coming of Age*


----------



## eljr

*AWOLNATION
Run*


----------



## Biwa

Van Der Graaf Generator - Still Life


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful composition by Ralph Towner.


----------



## eljr

*Elle King
Love Stuff*


----------



## eljr

*Young Ejecta
The Planet*


----------



## atsizat

I like this piece of Billy Holliday: 



 and also this one:



Both are from Billie Holliday.


----------



## Open Lane

Stanley clarke, marcus miller, victor wooten - smv. Starts off strong but goes down hill toward the middle/end.


----------



## omega

*Julia Kent*
_Character_


----------



## Flamme

Gr8 vibe, Gr8 performers


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Santana - Abraxas









Good old Latin rhythms, drums and Santana's dominanot solo sound. A 70s classic .


----------



## tortkis

GIVING UP with Stock, Hausen & Walkman


----------



## starthrower

Nice blast from the past!


----------



## Flamme

Luv these guys...


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 78511
> 
> 
> Van Der Graaf Generator - Still Life


For many years VDGG and Crimson were my two favourite bands; and Still Life came a close second to Pawn Hearts as my favourite. Literate rock at its finest.


----------



## pmsummer

TERRA BRASILIS
*Antonio Carlos Jobim*

_Warner Bros._


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Chicago Transit Authority (1969)
Chicago (II) (1970)

There can't be too many groups whose first two studio albums were doubles. As it happens, so were their third and seventh!


----------



## Biwa

dogen said:


> For many years VDGG and Crimson were my two favourite bands; and Still Life came a close second to Pawn Hearts as my favourite. Literate rock at its finest.











Van Der Graaf Generator - Pawn Hearts

I love this music, too! Earlier this year the VDGG albums were remastered and released on SHM-SACD in Japan. And well...I just couldn't resist. I bought the whole lot! :lol: I hadn't heard these albums in a while. It's been great fun rediscovering them again.

And as for KC, it's been even better!! I am not sure if you're into surround sound, but Steven Wilson from the band Porcupine Tree has been working with Fripp to remix KC's albums into 5.1 from the master tapes. Of course, good old 2-channel stereo is fine, but hearing them in surround has been a revelation. Here's an article about it... http://www.bluefat.com/1003/King_Crimson.htm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Radiohead, Hail To The Thief*


----------



## starthrower

Some phenomenal compositions and playing from Fripp & co.


----------



## Easy Goer

The Essential Willie Nelson


----------



## Morimur

*Atahualpa Yupanqui - L'integrale (5 CD)*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Rainbow - Catch the Rainbow, Starstruck (from 'The Very Best of Rainbow')









'Catch the Rainbow' is one of the greatest Dio tracks I've heard so far, funny I've never really heard it before acquiring this disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Happy Birthday, Jimbo (he would have been 72 today).


----------



## Vronsky

*Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures (1979)*










Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures (1979)


----------



## gHeadphone

Some Joni before bed


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF THE TRIO, VOLUME TWO
_Live At The Village Vanguard_
*Brad Mehldau* - piano
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Jorge Rossy - drums

_Warner Bros._


----------



## deprofundis

*XTC* making plans for nigel, great band but i remenber em for this song only, my sister said they were not one hit Wonder and had lots of hit, i like this late 70'' early 80'' synth pop rock, i can never get tired of stuff like this. they dont make music this good today since the industry killed the old everything that was rock and had synth, they axe the idea , after band like tear for fear,remenber talk talk also... i miss these years when pop was actually good.

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## tortkis

Nouakchott Wedding Songs


----------



## Ilarion

Some very melodious sequences in this piece...


----------



## Ilarion

Some very melodious sequences in this piece...

And this one too is great...


----------



## Flamme

If this is ''Non-classical''...Some nice light piano anyways


----------



## Flamme

Trippy...Music and vid...Colours in motion


----------



## Open Lane

Vsop - live under the sky. Hubbards pressence on the vsop albums has always been rather fascinating to me. Imo it's like listening to miles but with someone more proficient on the trumpet. It wouldn't have happened the same way if it hadn't been for miles, but i've always thought of these albums as miles on the next level.


----------



## DeepR

Ohhh yes, delicious noise.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


>


That is one good looking mama . . . Oh, and the music is good too.


----------



## Badinerie

Elisa 2002 CD


----------



## cwarchc

One, still, cool lady


----------



## elgar's ghost

Playing disc one which consists of the VU first album from 1966 in stereo plus the five Velvets-composed selections written for Nico's debut album which was released the year after.

I rarely play disc two, to be honest (the same album in mono plus the four tracks from the album which were mixed for release on 45rpm).


----------



## Schubussy

Morimur said:


> Pretty trippy folk/rock...


I love his song titles. "People Say I'm No Good", "Don't Do Anything Illegal"

Neko Case - Furnace Room Lullaby


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

These guys have recorded a few dozen albums over the years, and this is a great one!


----------



## Open Lane

Billy Cobham - The Funky Thide of Sings

good stuff.


----------



## Flamme

Cure. 4 Soul


----------



## PeteW

deprofundis said:


> *XTC* making plans for nigel, great band but i remenber em for this song only, my sister said they were not one hit Wonder and had lots of hit, i like this late 70'' early 80'' synth pop rock, i can never get tired of stuff like this. they dont make music this good today since the industry killed the old everything that was rock and had synth, they axe the idea , after band like tear for fear,remenber talk talk also... i miss these years when pop was actually good.
> 
> :tiphat:


...and inevitably we had someone in my class in school called Nigel at that time - I think he took all the singing at him in good spirit!


----------



## PeteW

gHeadphone said:


> Some Joni before bed


Perfect, every single track on this is superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chicago III (1971) and Chicago V (1972).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

B. B. King - Live in Japan









Whoa, what an album! Crystal-clear playing by B. B. King, lots of surprising experimentation and subtlety. Very tight band sound. Overall a great live album, highly recommended.

Rainbow - Kill the King, Long Live Rock 'n' Roll, from 'The Very Best of Rainbow'









This stuff is excellent. Dio and Blackmore shine in these tracks.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS & CAPERS
*Maddy Prior
The Carnival Band*

_Park_


----------



## Open Lane

Abysmal Dawn - Obsolescence

On Deck: Decapitated - Winds of Creation


Something there is no substitute for good ol' technical death metal. Loving this stuff right now.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## deprofundis

*Curtis Mayfield *  best of he groovy and the drummer a machine he is not human, stand out are pusherman and move on up, im not an expert in this genra (funk) but a friend of mine a rocker dude enjoy it, i guess i know why now...

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> Chicago III (1971) and Chicago V (1972).


What an amazing jam band they were before the death of Terry Kath and their settling into a routine of "adult contemporary" easy listening ballads.


----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> Time to don the spectral cheesecloth, velvet loons and platforms and start calling people 'man' again - it's Uriah Heep pt. II...
> 
> The Magician's Birthday (1972)
> Live (1973)
> Sweet Freedom (1973)
> Wonderworld (1974)


A terribly underrated and misunderstood group.  I absolutely loved Box's guitar work. There's nothing quite like it. Not virtuoso maybe, but distinctive. I also love Ken Hensley's song writing ability and the great vocal harmonies, though I admit I cringe a lot at David Byron's nightclub performer stage presence. Performers shouldn't interject asides into their vocals. Robert Plant was bad about this too, in my opinion.


----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> I loved the band's 'black and white' period consisting of their first three albums from 71-74, especially the middle one. Tinny production usually scuppers the sonic impact of a hard rock band (Judas Priest 75-79 is a case in point) but in BOC's case it uncannily enhances the eerie far-side-of-space atmospherics of their off-kilter take on heaviosity twinned with often oblique lyrics and Bill Gawlik's sleeve art. I guess producer/part-time lyricist Sandy Pearlman knew what he was doing after all.


For me they were the anti-Black Sabbath and I loved both bands. Where Sabbath slammed with tons of heavy lead sludge, BOC burned with white hot flames -- "Hot Rails to Hell" being a primes example. Crank up the treble!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Weston said:


> What an amazing jam band they were before the death of Terry Kath and their settling into a routine of "adult contemporary" easy listening ballads.


Absolutely, Weston - many people think they lost their sense of adventure and were on the slide after 'III' but even though things got somewhat more streamlined for the next few albums they were still a million miles away from being the full-on MOR monstrosity of the late 70s. One early song that goes under the radar is 'What Else Can I Say' from 'III' - it was only the second song Pete Cetera wrote for the group but it was a real gem which reminded me of the kind of stuff that Stephen Stills was writing at the time.

Kath was a tough loss - not just a great guitarist but also blessed with a superb blue-eyed soul voice. Once he died what rock 'n' roll elements were left in Chicago by then died with him. I admired the group's pluck for carrying on without him but retrospectively I really wished they hadn't.


----------



## Weston

Lately I've been listening to this Steppenwolf concert from about the year 2000. The band may not be the original, but --man! -- they sound a lot better than the studio albums, and John Kay even has a better voice here than on the albums. You've gotta love that Hammond B3. When hard rock, the world and I were all young.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dr Johnson said:


>


Oh yeah, the classic .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

The Eagles - Hotel California, New Kid in Town, Life in the Fast Lane, Wasted Time; from 'Hotel California'









Getting into the country-laden, melodic sound of The Eagles. An excellent album.


----------



## MrTortoise

Not really 'live' or 'at The Club', but a fine record nonetheless. 'Mercy, Mercy, Mercy' is one catchy ditty by Zawinul.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chicago VI (1973) and Chicago VII (recorded 1973 - released 1974). Their story pretty much ends for me here.


----------



## PeteW

Have made a few purchases.

Heard The Unthanks on radio, browsed their stuff and discovered their cover of King Crimson's Starless. 
It's excellent, haunting...
Have a listen whether you're a KC fan or not.









Mr Blue Sky - shoot me down in flames if you like, but it's a masterpiece. I was brought back to it because it was recently the subject of a very moving edition of Soul Music on BBC R4 - have a listen to that as well.









Virtual Insanity - this old favourite of mine was on at our recent work Xmas night out...I think...I had had a more than sensible amount to drink....


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Chicago VI (1973) and Chicago VII (recorded 1973 - released 1974). Their story pretty much ends for me here.


Had those two on 8 tracks back in '74. Album VII is a long time favorite. What other rock band releases a double album with an opening side long jazz suite?


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Had those two on 8 tracks back in '74. Album VII is a long time favorite. What other rock band releases a double album with an opening side long jazz suite?


Yes, it was quite a bold step not to have any vocals for the whole of side one - possibly the last bold step they took.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Purchased mint vinyl copy in market in Toulon France for 20 Euros, well worth the listen


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio De Andre - Dolcenera


----------



## Blancrocher

De André - Don Raffaé


----------



## Blancrocher

Nino Rota - Theme music for Romeo & Juliet


----------



## aleazk

Pink Floyd - On The Run






One of my favorites!


----------



## Avey

Not a joke. Seriously amazing music. So mesmerizing.


----------



## Weston

I picked this up an an antique mall (appropriately) this weekend. Recorded the year I was born, it seems just barely relevant to me, especially the vocal tracks. But since I do so enjoy his work with Dave Brubeck I thought I'd give it a try. I enjoy the latter part of the album featuring the Paul Desmond Quartet better than the Quintet pieces. Much of it does sound similar to "Take Five."


----------



## Itullian

A favorite Moodys album.


----------



## Jorge Hereth

*Los Amigos Invisibles*; that band is often called _Venezuela's Jamiroquai_

_Viviré para Ti_:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Just listened to this for the first time in years. Some of it isn't bad, including the track "Flame Sky" which has Mclaughlin playing on it.


----------



## Vronsky

*Swans: Love of Life (1992)*










Swans: Love of Life (1992)


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Vince Guaraldi Trio*

_Fantasy_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​Harry Connick Jr: When my heart find Christmas


----------



## gHeadphone

Shadow and Jimmy - Was Not Was.

Song written by Elvis Costello from this little gem of an album


----------



## Flamme

Some cool prog...


----------



## Open Lane

miles davis - sorcerer, miles in the sky


----------



## Biwa

King Crimson - Islands


----------



## deprofundis

You wont beleive what im lisening Brutal doom death legends of australia called * dISEMBOWLEMENT *(spell this way).
The sound is att time etherical, at time barbaric and guttural , a voice out of the grave, trully one gem among death or deathdoom, i say this because this band has fast paced moment where it's blasting the hell out of you.

Cult release i have the double cd, all do i would not consider me a metal head i like this stuff.

:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

*Lizz Wright
Freedom & Surrender*


----------



## GreenMamba

Hadn't listened to this since college. Used to love this kind of stuff.


----------



## aleazk

Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky (Live)






(the choir parts are otherworldly)

Pink Floyd - Hey You






J.L.Borges on The Wall: "I love this music; it has a tremendous force, terrible but vital"


----------



## pmsummer

HARK!
*Richard Stoltzman*
Eddie Gomez, Dave Samuels, Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall
Boys Choir of Harlem

_RCA Victor_


----------



## Blancrocher

Supremes - You Keep Me Hangin' On


----------



## Biwa

Tangerine Dream - Phaedra


----------



## Biwa

The Moody Blues - On the Threshold of a Dream


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Uriah Heep - 'The Magician's Birthday' - currently the title track









I love this album. All the tracks are different, fresh, varied and inspired. This must be one of the greatest rock albums of all time.


----------



## Biwa

Love - Forever Changes


----------



## Biwa

The Doors - L.A. Woman


----------



## Flamme

Babe, run, run, run away...


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 79055


Ceremony by Sweden's Anna von Hausswolff. Like Kate Bush on acid. Absolutely love it.


----------



## MrTortoise

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 79055
> 
> 
> Ceremony by Sweden's Anna von Hausswolff. Like Kate Bush on acid. Absolutely love it.


hmmmm as a KB fanatic I find this very intriguing.


----------



## Art Rock

It is a unique sound. She plays a church organ rather than a piano, dreamy compositions, her voice alternating between lower and higher registers (and sounding uncannily like Kate in the higher ones).

Her latest album will be up next.


----------



## MrTortoise

Art Rock: Good album, streaming it now from Spotify. She does have a fine voice. Her writing reminds me more of Pink Floyd than KB, nonetheless, good stuff!


----------



## Flamme

Great ''mish mash'' of new musick and old video...


----------



## elgar's ghost

What it must have been like to be in your mid-20s, have a collective musical vision, an almost immediate telepathic synthesis with your bandmates' talents and confident in the knowledge that you could be on the verge of making an incredible amount of money...


----------



## tortkis

UNHEARD INDONESIA VOL. I: The Trance Music of East Java
Arrington de Dionyso with Javanese Trance Music Ensembles


----------



## starthrower




----------



## cwarchc

Hvel by Arstidir, from Iceland


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

Fragments - Jurica Jelić (suRRism-Phonoethics)


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


>


Johnny was the coolest!

"I was in the baloney section
And I had to take myself a close look
Now Abdul-Jabbar couldn't have made these prices
With a sky hook"


----------



## Open Lane

Liquid tension experiment - lte2


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS CAROLS FOR SOLO GUITAR
*Charlie Byrd*

_Columbia/Sony/Koch_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hawkwind - In Search of Space. Their second album, released 1971. Bonus tracks are from 1972 and all feature new rhythm section of Lemmy and Simon King - the non-album single 'Silver Machine'/'Seven by Seven' plus an edited non-album live cut 'Born To Go'.

Original vinyl issue had an intricate (not to say fragile)die-cut sleeve which opened diagonally at the front. The picture on the back was a blurred photo of dancer Stacia in an advanced state of undress.


----------



## pmsummer

BETHLEHEM AFTER DARK
*Butch Thompson* - piano
*Laura Sewell* - cello

_Daring Records_


----------



## pmsummer

NATT I BETLEHEM
*Solveig Slettahjel* - vocals
T*ord Gustavsen* - piano
Sjur Miljeteig - trumpet

_KKV_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


Mmmmm gold dust.


----------



## Dr Johnson

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I'm Putting All My Eggs in One Basket/Let's Face the Music and Dance/I'm Building Up to an Awful Let-down/Pick Yourself Up/The Way You Look Tonight/The Waltz in Swing Time/A Fine Romance/Bojangles of Harlem/Never Gonna Dance/Slap That Bass/Beginner's Luck/They All Laughed/Let's Call the Whole Thing Off/They Can't Take That Away From Me/Shall We Dance?
Fred Astaire with Johnny Green and His Orchestra

A whole bunch of classics on sides 2 and 3 of this set. "The Way You Look Tonight" always brings tears to my eyes, so simply sung and so beautifully expressed, the original and best, beyond any doubt. "Slap that Bass" and "Beginner's Luck" are two particular favourites and somewhat less well known amongst Gershwin songs, and let's not forget "I'm Building Up To an Awful Let-down" which is a great song that Fred Astaire himself composed to words by Johnny Mercer. I wouldn't be without any of these recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Roxy Music trivia no. 1 - rumours went around that the cover model was actually Bryan Ferry in drag. Needless to say, not true. This still remains one of the most remarkable debut albums I've ever heard.


----------



## Biwa

Love this band!


----------



## Weston

Men Without Hats - Pop Goes the World arrived from Amaz*n over the weekend. After 28 years of knowing that *Ian Anderson* made a guest appearance on flute for this song I've finally gotten around to ordering it. I've always loved Ivan Doroschuk's deceptively simple melodies and distinctive baritone.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Blancrocher

Zombies - Time of the Season


----------



## Blancrocher

Zombies - Tell Her No


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Blancrocher

Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros - Home


----------



## Blancrocher

Clapton/Winwood - Can't find my way home


----------



## tortkis

The Allison Cameron Band








Eric Chenaux: guitars, harmonicas
Stephen Parkinson: guitars, harmonicas
Allison Cameron: composition, banjo, keyboards, tapes, harmonicas, electronics, percussion


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dr Johnson said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


No idea about the music, a like for the cover .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Uriah Heep - 'Sunrise', 'Spider Woman', 'Blind Eye' from The Magician's Birthday









A classic - one can listen to this many times and it always sounds fresh.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dr Johnson

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> No idea about the music, a like for the cover .


I'll think you'll also like this which includes the final part of one of the tracks from the album:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme

This song cuts deep...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dr Johnson said:


> I'll think you'll also like this which includes the final part of one of the tracks from the album:


Yep, you were not mistaken.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dr Johnson said:


>


Guess you're a sucker for pretty girls .


----------



## Dr Johnson

And a good groove.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bjork, Medulla*


----------



## Flamme

Great cover...Luv this freaky band


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sonata

getting into some tango music;


----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*The National: High Violet (2010)*










The National: High Violet (2010)


----------



## helenora

non-classical I'm dancing :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY
_Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
*John Fahey*

_Takoma_


----------



## johnnysc

John Coltrane - A Love Supreme/The Complete Masters


----------



## Flamme

Homo est similis bullae, how true...


----------



## pmsummer

WASSAIL! WASSAIL!
_Early American Christmas Music_
*Christmas Revels*
with Jean Ritchie & Robert J. Lurtsema
John Langstaff - director

_Revel Records_


----------



## pmsummer

A WAVERLY CONSORT CHRISTMAS
_From East Anglia to Appalachia_
*Waverly Consort *
Rosamund Morley, soprano
Michael Jaffee - director

_Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Iean

Best Song : Flesh Without Blood :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

HOT JAZZ FOR A COOL YULE
_Live from the Riverwalk Landing_
*The Jim Cullum Jazz Band*

_Pacific Vista - Riverwalk_


----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
*The Carnival Band*
Maddy Prior - vocals

_MHS - Saydisc_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

A GREAT BIG CHRISTMAS
_The Christmas Album_
*Tuba Meisters*

_Self Published_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHRISTMAS CELTIC SOJOURN
_WGBH Compilation_
*Maddy Prior and The Carnival Band, Bonnie Rideout, Sheena Wellington, Steve Schuch and The Night Heron Consort, Aine Minogue, John Renbourn, Dordan, Revels, Ensemble Choral Du Bout Du Monde, Dordan, Boys Of The Lough, Nowell Sing We Clear, Waterson:Carthy, Connie Dover*

_GBH - Rounder_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl

Some hard driving Christmas music:


----------



## cwarchc

Rather good


----------



## cwarchc

My youngest has got me listening to these
Really rather good


----------



## Dim7

Mew - Am I wry?


----------



## Iean

One of the best in the Unplugged series:angel:


----------



## LiquidSoap

Steve Green - The First Noel
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFyUAy3s-EYYOTwEGYCarRqrPoY0ZMu6n


----------



## tortkis

The Big Gundown ~ John Zorn plays the music of Ennio Morricone (Tzadik)








recorded 1984-85


----------



## Biwa

Donald Fagen - Kamakiriad


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 4.2*










DECEMBER
_Piano Solos_
*George Winston*

_Windham Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 4.3*










CAROLS FROM HEREFORDSHIRE
*Sproatly Smith*

_Bandcamp/Reverb_


----------



## Iean

Very nice collection of covers recorded live:angel:


----------



## PeteW

"Aké" from this album. 
Beautiful and haunting song - sung in an endangered Cameroonian dialect.


----------



## Flamme

Nice


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 4.4*










CHRISTMAS WITH SONOS HANDBELL ENSEMBLE
*Sonos Handbell Ensemble*
James Meredith - director

_Well-Tempered Productions _


----------



## Schubussy

Blind Willie McTell - Atlanta Strut


----------



## gHeadphone

Listening to Andrew Bird and getting a pain in my heart, gorgeous.

(hopefully its just the beauty of the music and not the amount of food and drink ive had over the week)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Black Sorrows - Joe Camilleri - "Chained To The Wheel"


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Going back to my early teens:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

No music playing, but I hope this is as good a place as any to say:

R.I.P. Ian Fraser Kilmister (1945-2015)


----------



## Biwa

elgars ghost said:


> No music playing, but I hope this is as good a place as any to say:
> 
> R.I.P. Ian Fraser Kilmister (1945-2015)


Sad news...http://consequenceofsound.net/2015/12/r-i-p-lemmy-kilmister-motorhead-frontman-dead-at-70/

He will be missed!

As a tribute, I am playing...


----------



## Guest

Motorhead.

End of an era.


----------



## Guest

Exodus.

An early pioneer of the new wave of metal, their latest album shows they can still pack a punch.

Blood In Blood Out


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Uriah Heep - 'July Morning', from _Look at Yourself_






Masterpiece, imo.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

dogen said:


> Exodus.
> 
> An early pioneer of the new wave of metal, their latest album shows they can still pack a punch.
> 
> Blood In Blood Out


Bonded by Blood! That used to be fun .


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Bonded by Blood! That used to be fun .


Yeah I loved it too, though I lost them through subsequent albums. I've heard snippets of all the latest album and I reckon I'll get it. The current vocalist reminds me of Baloff (RIP).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flamme

Wow, this is amazing. RIP Lemmy


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## tortkis

Áine O'Dwyer - Music For Church Cleaners vol. I and II (MIE)









_Áine O'Dwyer was given access to the pipe organ in St Mark's Church, Islington while the cleaners were at work. [...] With the door left open to serendipity, it can seem that the sonic environment coalesces in sympathetic harmony. Here, the synth-like whoosh of the vacuum cleaner, a child's laughter, various echoed clatters and chatter become part of the music._


----------



## Flamme

Magnificent song...Love can really melt the ice and clean tired, rugged and worn out souls...This song is truly a mystery. With so good composed both melody and words. Like its really a ''God send''..And it doesnt lose any of its white magic in a live performance...So addictive...I know its naive and maybe even cheesy, but this 80s romantic hit heals me every time...


----------



## Blancrocher

Kate Bush - Cloudbusting


----------



## Blancrocher

Blondie - Maria


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 6.1,2,3*




























A WINTER'S SOLTICE 
_Volumes II, III, & IV_
*Windham Hill Artists*

_Windham Hill_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 6.4*










DREAM SEASON
_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis*, harp
Jurji Konje, percussion

_Telarc_


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 6.5*










CHRISTMAS JAZZ
_Verve Presents: The Very Best of..._
*Verve Artists*

_Verve_


----------



## Dim7

Death - Painkiller (Judas Priest cover)


----------



## tortkis

Stone Flower - Antonio Carlos Jobim (CTI)


----------



## pmsummer

YULESTRIDE
*Butch Thompson*

_Daring Records_


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 7.1*










A WINTER'S SOLSTICE 
*Windham Hill Artists*

_Windham Hill_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Flamme said:


> Wow, this is amazing. RIP Lemmy


That's pretty insane. RIP Lemmy.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Biwa said:


> Sad news...http://consequenceofsound.net/2015/12/r-i-p-lemmy-kilmister-motorhead-frontman-dead-at-70/
> 
> He will be missed!
> 
> As a tribute, I am playing...
> 
> View attachment 79538


Yep, Motorhead influenced all of thrash/speed metal. Used to listen to a lot of it. But Motorhead did have some good songs, 'Killed by Death' being one of my favourites.


----------



## Guest

Fear Factory
Demanufacture

I think this has stood the test of time, still as enjoyable (on cassette!) as when it came out (1995). (Remanufacture is good too)


----------



## Flamme

D*oes the funny dance*


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been listening a lot to The endless river









It's Pink Floyd and it's lovely. It's great to listen without great expectations.


----------



## Flamme

I bet it just ''drags on and on...''...?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Whispering/Minnie the Moocher/Kickin' the Gong Around/Jig-time/I Got Rhythm/Nobody's Sweetheart/Georgia/Yes Yes (My baby said yes)/The Old Man of the Mountain/If I Didn't Have You/How'm I Doin'?/She Didn't Say Yes/You're My Everything/Oh! Mo'nah! Roy Fox and His Band

A favourite record for as long as I can remember (literally!), with vocals by Al Bowlly, Nat Gonella and Lew Stone, not to mention fine solos from Gonella, Stone, Harry Berly, etc., it's 42 minutes of sheer delight! Recorded 1931-32, despite not being in the best of sound (those early Decca recordings were always a bit boxy), the sheer bounce and exuberance of the band come across very well indeed.


----------



## Heliogabo

Just "opening to the sound". I'm listening to it again...


----------



## starthrower

Great album recorded in 1976. If you like Jeff Beck's Wired, you'll probably dig this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This song used to play on the radio all the time in the 1970s and somehow the guy's name popped into my head so I looked up the song. It's a trip watching this with the early 1970s hair and clothing styles.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Rainbow - The Temple of the King:






The Scorpions playing 'The Temple of the King' - Ronnie James Dio Tribute:






Wonderful song and a great tribute by The Scorpions, imo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just got time for this before nipping out for a couple of beers. Although the Stranglers were initially accepted by most of the UK punk cognoscenti in 1976-77 the music on their first two albums was not the street urchin two-fingered brattishness of the Sex Pistols but more like pub-rock stripped of its good-time rhythm and blues elements and shot through with an admirable degree of grumpiness. This is still one of my favourite debut albums.

The Stranglers - Rattus Norvegicus.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flamme

Like a river


----------



## starthrower

Natalie Cole dead at 65 from congestive heart failure.


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 8.2*










CELTIC CHRISTMAS
_Windham Hill Sampler_
*Various Artists*

_Windham Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 8.3*










NOËLS CELTIQUES
_Celtic Christmas Music from Brittany_
*Ensemble Choral du Bout du Monde*

_Green Linnet_


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## starthrower

When your girl dumps you, you *feel* the lyrics!


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> When your girl dumps you, you *feel* the lyrics!


----------



## Biwa

Opeth - Pale Communion

Fantastic 5.1 surround mix.


----------



## Weston

Florestan said:


> This song used to play on the radio all the time in the 1970s and somehow the guy's name popped into my head so I looked up the song. It's a trip watching this with the early 1970s hair and clothing styles.


They look completely normal to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another one of my favourite debut albums. Bearing in mind that Syd Barrett wrote about 90% of this album thank God they got it recorded before he went completely off his onion.


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> Another one of my favourite debut albums. Bearing in mind that Syd Barrett wrote about 90% of this album thank God they got it recorded before he went completely off his onion.


An absolute masterpiece.


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 9.2*










ANCIENT NOËLS
*Maggie Sansone* and *Ensemble Galilei*

_Maggie's Music_


----------



## MrTortoise

Inspired by the Renaissance thread started by Weston. Listening to their first album I'm reminded they followed the tradition of Procol Harum and The Nice quoting classical works, in this case Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata. It's a nice record. I'm going to remember to work Renaissance into my playlist more often.


----------



## Open Lane

Frank zappa - chungas revenge


----------



## Flamme

Raw power **** yeah!


----------



## Blancrocher

Brad Mehldau Trio - Exit Music (for a film)


----------



## Blancrocher

Brad Mehldau Trio - Samba e amor


----------



## ptr

Stealers Wheel/Stuck In The Middle With You

Awsome song!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

Godley & Creme/Under Your Thumb

/ptr


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 10.1*










CELTIC CHRISTMAS III
_A Windham Hill Sampler_
*Various Artists*
Micheál Ó Domhnail - producer

_Windham Hill _


----------



## pmsummer

Couldn't locate this version in the above post. This is definitive.


----------



## pmsummer

BUDDY & JULIE MILLER
*Buddy Miller and Julie Miller*

_Hightone Records_


----------



## pmsummer

*Well... it's not "Classical."*


----------



## pmsummer

*And this isn't "Classical" either.*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Latest vinyl purchase mint original Aust pressing 1970

In the Wake of Poseidon


----------



## starthrower

This is the version I've known for decades.


----------



## starthrower

Here's another favorite from a classic bluegrass album. Some amazingly diverse music was recorded at this famous club. Miles Davis-Live Evil, Danny Gatton/Buddy Emmons ******* Jazz Explosion.


----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar
*Miroslav Vitous* - bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums

_ECM_


----------



## Flamme

This guy sounds so baked Excelllent song, nevertheless


----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps

_Tzadik_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Great 2-disc compilation of East London's finest despite the undeservedly lame title. Generous representation of the group's three albums plus all of the non-album singles and most of the non-album b-sides - in fact, this compilation includes the vast majority of their recorded output which ran from mid '65 to late '68.

The Small Faces were around for barely four years (if we ignore the ill-advised late 70s reformation) but they were quality from their amphetamine-fuelled mod beginnings right through to the hazy acid buzz of their later days.


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 12.1*










A TOOLBOX CHRISTMAS
*Woody Philips*

_Gourd Music_

Sort of a sentimental, melodic _Einstürzende Neubauten_ for the Holidays.


----------



## Guest

Exodus
Blood In Blood Out.

Steve Souza reminds me of Bon Scott (and that's a good thing!)


----------



## Pugg

Mama's & Papa's (present from my mother), she's singing like mama Cash :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas 12.2*










AN AMERICANA CHRISTMAS
*Vassar Clements*
Norman & Nancy Blake
Roy Huskey, Jr. & Friends

_Koch_


----------



## Vronsky

*Johnny Cash: American III: Solitary Man (2000)*










Johnny Cash: American III: Solitary Man (2000)


----------



## Blancrocher

Brad Mehldau - Hey You


----------



## Blancrocher

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Blancrocher

Welshly Arms - The Letter


----------



## MrTortoise

Blancrocher said:


> Welshly Arms - The Letter


Nice cover! RIP Alex Chilton, you are missed. :angel:


----------



## tortkis

Luiz Bonfá: Solo in Rio 1959 (Smithsonian Folkways)


----------



## MrTortoise

Big Star

Radio City


----------



## cwarchc

In tribute to Syd Barrett, it would have been his 70th birthday today


----------



## Iean

John Mayer's very underrated album:angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## GreenMamba

Willie's 1996 album


----------



## joen_cph

*Evert Taube*: _Kinesiska Muren_ 



(exact recording date unknown, released on LP in 1960)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Simon and Garfunkel - 'Simon and Garfunkel's Greatest Hits'









Both musicians are very fine guitarists and singers. The lyrics are great as well. Overall an excellent listen .


----------



## Blake

I've really been enjoying The Pineapple Thief lately. Cool band.


----------



## MrTortoise

Frank Zappa - Freak Out!


----------



## MrTortoise

Frank Zappa - Boulez Conducts Zappa: The Perfect Stranger

Frank and Pierre have gone to **** people off on another astral plane.










Wow, so awesome to know this forum will auto-censor me! I guess my language has been very respectable so far


----------



## kartikeys

Recently, songs by the band R.E.M


----------



## Open Lane

MrTortoise said:


> Frank Zappa - Boulez Conducts Zappa: The Perfect Stranger
> 
> Frank and Pierre have gone to **** people off on another astral plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so awesome to know this forum will auto-censor me! I guess my language has been very respectable so far


I don't think frank would approve auto censorship... Just sayin'


----------



## Morimur

Pugg said:


> Mama's & Papa's (present from my mother), she's singing like mama Cash :lol:


Keep yo mama away from dem ham sandwiches!


----------



## MrTortoise

Open Lane said:


> I don't think frank would approve auto censorship... Just sayin'


I think Zappa fought a few trials concerning censorship, but I'm not sure what his views were about censorship in private internet-forum . Alas, his really doesn't matter, what matters are the members thoughts on that.


----------



## Barbebleu

John McLaughlin - Black Light. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Open Lane

Sonore - call before you dig. Forgot how much i like avantgarde jazz


----------



## Open Lane

Barbebleu said:


> John McLaughlin - Black Light. Excellent stuff.


Listened to that last night and this morn. What an awesome album!


----------



## Ilarion

I have listened to this quite a few times recently:


----------



## pmsummer

PANAGIA
_Six Byzantine Greek prayers to the Panagia, one of the names of the Virgin Mary, Mother of Christ, set to music._
*Stephan Micus* - Bavarian zither, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice

_ECM_


----------



## Itullian

Great.........................


----------



## Dr Johnson

Seems appropriate.


----------



## Fat Bob

On this day, started with this:









Then moved on to:









And now listening to:









Thank you Mr Bowie.


----------



## Chronochromie

Rest in peace...


----------



## MrTortoise

David Bowie

Blackstar

Presented as a gift to his fans and released only 2 days before his death. RIP DB.


----------



## Open Lane

ozzy - scream

really an underrated album. has some good moments.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

B. B. King - 'Chains and Things', from _B. B. King - Live in Japan_









The blues licks sound that much more fresh live. An excellent B. B. King album imo.


----------



## Blancrocher

Cat Stevens - Wild World


----------



## Blancrocher

Stones - Ruby Tuesday


----------



## Blancrocher

Gwyneth Paltrow - Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## tortkis

Lost Highway


----------



## Open Lane

Jeff beck - truth


----------



## jim prideaux

'Bulbs' and 'Fair Play' from Van Morrison's Veedon Fleece-what ever he might have become he was at one point a vital part of my musical life and at a difficult time these two tracks somehow provide a 'warm blanket'.......so have repeatedly listend to these two songs in the car...and that is even before embarking on the great 'Cul de sac'!


----------



## bharbeke

Open Lane said:


> ozzy - scream
> 
> really an underrated album. has some good moments.


It did not do a lot for me, but "Let It Die" was a great track.


----------



## groofay

I'm stuck on David Bowie's "Blackstar" right now. What a way to go.


----------



## pmsummer

PALO SANTO
*Shearwater*

_Matador_


----------



## Schubussy

For some reason I've always ignored Jackson C. Frank although apart from classical this sort of folk/blues is my favourite type of music. Now I've no idea why I never got into this before, this is going straight into my favourite albums list.


----------



## brotagonist

^ sounds a bit like Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## Iean

Still sounding great after all these years:angel:


----------



## Schubussy

John Fahey - Days Have Gone By


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Schubussy

Townes van Zandt - Townes van Zandt


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

AC/DC - 'Hard as a Rock', 'Cover you in oil', 'Boogie Man' from _Ballbreaker_









Going through an AC/DC 'revival' phase right now. This might be one of their best albums - the songs are very distinct, each with its own character. Angus is just at the top of his game here, and the album production is very good.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## pmsummer

WHEN I SAW
*GUFO*
Ruth Goller - Bass/Vocals
Dave De Rose - Drums/Vocals
Dario Rossetti-Bonell - Guitar/Mandolin

live at Jamminaround 2014


----------



## elgar's ghost

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


And Delia Smith made the cake...(famous UK TV cook for anyone not in the know).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lou Reed, Transformer*

I'm probably the only guy who, when he thinks of David Bowie, first thinks of Transformer. He co-produced it and sang on it along with his guitarist, Mick Ronson, who provided notably the string arrangements.


----------



## Schubussy

In a somewhat state of dunkenness I accidentally smashed the top of my teapot and am now listening to this as a kind of British lament.


----------



## Guest

Sweaty smelly dirty. Metal.
Exodus
Tempo of the Damned.


----------



## Jos

cbs 1975


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> And Delia Smith made the cake...(famous UK TV cook for anyone not in the know).


Was she sober??!?!


----------



## pmsummer

*Yeah...THAT Gavin Bryars.*










THE MOAT RECORDINGS
*Jospeh Holbrooke Trio*
Derek Baily - guitars
Gavin Bryars - double bass
Tony Oxley - percussion

_Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

Schubussy said:


> In a somewhat state of dunkenness I accidentally smashed the top of my teapot and am now listening to this as a kind of British lament.


I feel your pain.


----------



## pmsummer

*WWWT? (What Would Wesley Think?)*










BLACK SHIPS ATE THE SKY
*Current 93*

_Durtro Jnana_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENCHANTED ISLES
_Harp Music of Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales_
*Carol Thompson* - harps

_Dorian_


----------



## science

Just a little sewage:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## science

Although this is no doubt also sewage, my inferior perceptions of the cosmic aesthetic objectivities renders me able to enjoy it greatly.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Badinerie

Going back to the start. Always preferred this one to II or IV..


----------



## Blancrocher

Henry Hall & His Orchestra - The Teddy Bear's Picnic


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Iean

The Corrs' music keeps getting better through the years:angel:


----------



## Badinerie

Folk rather than classsical Nice though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grateful Dead - Europe '72


----------



## ptr

A new world record!

/ptr


----------



## atsizat




----------



## cwarchc

Just been running through the npr Tiny Desk Concerts
There are some amazing sets on there
These 2 are very good


----------



## pmsummer

AMERICAN ANGELS
_Songs of Hope, Redemption, & Glory_
*Anonymous 4*

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Ingélou

The sound, the sound of a viola & a violin playing American folk - oh, wow!


----------



## elgar's ghost

More sad news to report...

Mott The Hoople drummer Dale Griffin (a.k.a. Buffin) dies aged 67. The youngest member of the group, Dale was in many ways the group's keeper of the flame for many years after they had split so it was especially sad that his Alzheimers-related infirmity prevented him from performing with Mott when they reformed for their 40th anniversary concerts in 2009 (his role was admirably covered by the Pretenders' Martin Chambers, like Buffin a Herefordshire boy), although he played along to the encores and took a bow with the others at the end to arguably the loudest cheers of the night.

Dale was blessed with a wry, down-to-earth sense of humour which came over especially well in interviews and was to all intents and purposes well-liked not just by his bandmates but within the industry in general.

Mott The Hoople in their 1974 pomp - l-r: Dale Griffin, Ariel Bender, Morgan Fisher, Overend Watts, Ian Hunter


----------



## pmsummer

AHMAD JAMAL
_Priceless Jazz Collection_
*Ahmad Jamal*

_GRD - Universal_


----------



## starthrower

I'm not even a huge Bowie fan, but this band sounds great! Recorded in 2000.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Honeysuckle Rose/Ain't Misbehavin'/'S'Wonderful/Tin Roof Blues/You Took Advantage of Me/Carolina Shout/I'm Coming Virginia/Crazy Rhythm/Beale Street Blues/Someday Sweetheart/Who's Sorry Now? Cliff Jackson

Cliff Jackson (1902-1970) is not one of the better known stride pianists, but he was a great player, as these recordings from 1961-62 testify. It is nice to be able to hear a great stride player recorded in stereo, most of them having predeceased the stereo era! All the numbers are very familiar, but Cliff Jackson brings his own unique stamp to bear on them, thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Flamme

Bloody masterpiece...


----------



## isorhythm

This right here.


----------



## tortkis

Soul & Bossa - Lisa Ono (2007)


----------



## kartikeys

Mehdi Hassan, among the most popular light-classical (ghazal) singers in the Indian subcontinent, and the most brilliant composer.


----------



## dgee

Just going back and forth between these two and wondering:











I love (LOVE) Dionne's secure artistry but is Aretha just overpoweringly better without even trying? Competing on a different level? Probably...

But I will always have a soft spot for Dionne regardless


----------



## dgee

For another example when Aretha goes off and takes the BVs with her (courtesy C.Mayfield - one of C20s great song-writers):


----------



## Flamme

Few songs make me jump out a chair and dance...


----------



## TresPicos

All the Beatles songs were just made available for streaming in Spotify, so I've gone through them all and found some new favorites (apart from the obvious ones). Today, I just can't stop listening to this one:


----------



## cwarchc

Someone else I came across on the npr Tiny Desk Concerts


----------



## pmsummer

*Former 'Cultural Exchange Students', no doubt.*


----------



## science

Although this is no doubt also sewage, my inferior perceptions of the cosmic aesthetic objectivities renders me able to enjoy it greatly.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans Trio - Sunday at the Village Vanguard


----------



## Tristan

Been getting into the bizarre music of Benji Hughes. He's not very well known, but he has a new album coming out on the 29th.

Example of his music:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Honeysuckle Rose/The Midnight Sun Will Never Set/Crazy Rhythm/Blue Star/Cotton Tail/Body and Soul/Cherry/Doozy Benny Carter and His Orchestra

A brilliant LP from 1961, Benny Carter is a legend, he was a driving force in jazz bringing much joy from the 1920s through to the 1990s (I heard him in 1994 at Brecon Jazz Festival when he was still on superb form), this LP finds him in great company, and on great form, not just a brilliant player but a wonderful composer and arranger. Terrific!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Uriah Heep - _Salisbury _and _Demons and Wizards_ albums:

















Not sure which album I prefer more overall. Demons and Wizards seems to have more immediate 'hits', but Salisbury may be more solid throughout. Overall though, excellent stuff.


----------



## cwarchc

More "new" to me via npr


----------



## clara s

whoever at this time of the day, can ride his car through Miami's Ocean Drive,
I dedicate this song to this person...






one of my favourite songs


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Mott The Hoople - _Mott_ (1973):










In memory of Dale Griffin - 1948-2016.


----------



## atsizat

Turkish music from 1960s.


----------



## pmsummer

Just now, a high school kid walking down my street playing "Sunshine Of My Love" on a saxophone...

...and I live in the semi-sticks!


----------



## tortkis

Skip James: I'm So Glad ~ The Complete 1931 Paramount Recordings (document)


----------



## Guest

Russian Circles
Geneva


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

SOLOS AND DUETS
_Köln, November 9th, 1985_
*Dave Holland* - double bass
*Marc Johnson* - double bass

_Jazz Boot_


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> Just now, a high school kid walking down my street playing "Sunshine Of *Your* Love" on a saxophone...
> 
> ...and I live in the semi-sticks!


Memory... don't leave home without it.


----------



## tortkis

John Zorn: The Hermetic Organ (Tzadik, 2012)









avant garde improvisations on the Aeolian-Skinner pipe organ of St. Paul's Chapel.


----------



## tortkis

pmsummer said:


> SOLOS AND DUETS
> _Köln, November 9th, 1985_
> *Dave Holland* - double bass
> *Marc Johnson* - double bass
> 
> _Jazz Boot_


I want to hear this but cannot find it on Amazon or even on Dave Holland's website. Is it a bootleg?

I love bass solo/duet, and Holland's Emerald Tears and Ones All are among my favorites. I have a duet album of Holland & Barre Phillips too.


----------



## Guest

Exodus
Bonded by Blood









One of the very best metal albums, no question.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

ONES ALL
_Solo_
*Dave Holland* - double bass

_Dare2_


----------



## Flamme

Amazing band with a livid and wild energy...Brought me up from the depths of winter blues sunday depression!!! Also excellent in making soundtracks for Dario Argentes slashers...Especially the ''Suspiria'' and ''Profondo rosso''


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

I suppose it's a sacrilege not to buy the complete albums, but I bought this on impulse. Any way you slice it, there's only one Band like this! 77 minutes of soul drenched goodness!


----------



## starthrower

This performance practically had me in tears!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme

Wow, so sharp you can cut yourself!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Ingélou

Wonderful! - Bagpipes & fiddle.


----------



## PeteW

starthrower said:


> This performance practically had me in tears!


Thankyou
Me too.


----------



## aleazk

This guy is from my native Tucumán, Argentina. lol, I saw him in a coffee shop a couple of weeks ago and I gave him a handshake (well, he's actually a friend of my mother and I was with my mother). Anyway, I love his voice and his arrangements of traditional Argentinian folk songs. If you know Mercedes Sosa (she was also from my native city), you may like him too.


----------



## PeteW

aleazk said:


> This guy is from my native Tucumán, Argentina. lol, I saw him in a coffee shop a couple of weeks ago and I gave him a handshake (well, he's actually a friend of my mother and I was with my mother). Anyway, I love his voice and his arrangements of traditional Argentinian folk songs. If you know Mercedes Sosa (she was also from my native city), you may like him too.


Absolutely superb playing and singing. 
Thankyou.


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> whoever at this time of the day, can ride his car through Miami's Ocean Drive,
> I dedicate this song to this person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favourite songs


Cool Buick, clara s.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

*I don't know... maybe this IS classical.*


----------



## pmsummer

*Why yes, I'm feeling weill, thank you.*


----------



## pmsummer

*Oingo Boingette.*


----------



## pmsummer

Ingélou said:


> Wonderful! - Bagpipes & fiddle.


Fantastic artist and album! Happy Robert Burns Day!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

I heard this song one day in a record store in Albany, NY about 21 years ago. It stopped me dead in my tracks. I left the store with a copy of the CD.


----------



## GreenMamba

Trying to get my mind off winter time.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dawood

Listening to *Master Musicians of Bukkake* - 'Further West'









An album that can be played at the same time as their last proper release 'Far West.'









So I've got one album playing out of my stereo and in the centre of my room, the second album playing out of my laptop...

Sonic intrigue through the shimmering lights...


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Cool Buick, clara s.


unfortunately, i was out of town and missed the car ride :lol:


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Blancrocher

The Cars - Let the Good Times Roll


----------



## Blancrocher

Kanye West - Amazing


----------



## Blancrocher

Iggy Pop - Passenger


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Morimur




----------



## Dim7

Don't care about Neon Genesis Evangelion but I have to say that I like the opening.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ShropshireMoose

The Birth of the Blues/Lucky Day/Where's that Rainbow/She Didn't Say "Yes"/Try To Forget/When We're Alone/Hot-Cha Selection/It's Bad For Me/How Could We Be Wrong?/Sweet and Lovely/Just One More Chance/Mad About The Boy/"Words and Music" Selection/Willow Weep For Me/Young and Healthy Edythe Baker

Edythe Baker (1899-1971) was a very fine popular rhythm pianist popular in the 1920s/30s, I've had these 78s of her for years, but had never seen a picture of her until, this evening when playing these records it occurred to me to look online and see if I could find out what she looked like, well I did and the result you can see for yourselves, stunning is the word methinks. She married Gerard d'Erlanger in 1928, the d'Erlanger's were a family of bankers, Frederic d'Erlanger was a composer who would be related to Gerard in some way I presume, anyway, Gerard was a lucky man indeed to wed Edythe Baker, and she, born in poverty, hadn't done so badly either!!


----------



## starthrower

Live New Year's Eve 1999


----------



## science

I'm feeling a little too lazy to post the cover art, but I listened to Miles Davis's _Bitches Brew_ and _Sinatra Live at the Sands_ today.

I'm in New Orleans for the month, so I've been hearing a lot of great music live. Last night I heard three different bands: a folk-rocksy one, an electric blues one, and an absolutely wild free jazz one. It was a great night. I had to come home early because my wife was sick!


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


>


Great track and not just another love song.

"Please don't talk about love tonight..."

and my teenage mind found the frisson all the greater, with the rumour that Ms Bridges was not singing about men.


----------



## pmsummer

*Paul Kantner, R.I.P.*


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat

hello hope all is welll


----------



## ldiat

ok thats how to post a video!! got it sorry wrong thread!


----------



## ldiat

how about this one


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ldiat

coo! got the hang of it now!


----------



## ldiat

yes and oldie and cool


----------



## ldiat

omg here is a good one


----------



## ldiat

the state of Ohio's theme song


----------



## ldiat

last one got the hang of it Thanks:trp::guitar:


----------



## starthrower

Great rock n roll album!


----------



## tortkis

Book of Ways - Keith Jarrett (ECM, 1987)









Imaginative improvisations on clavichord in a variety of styles such as folk, baroque, avant garde, minimalism, ballads, ... The sound of clavichord is expressive and beautiful.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I listened to Kampfar-Profan tonight because they won Spellemann (Norwegian grammy-thing) for metal. Pretty hard stuff but I like it


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Live In Japan 1972










I shoulda checked the reviews before I bought this. The Rhino sound is crap. Brickwalled to the max.
And the print is much smaller than on this image. But I'm still glad to finally hear this concert.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> Live In Japan 1972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shoulda checked the reviews before I bought this. The Rhino sound is crap. Brickwalled to the max.
> And the print is much smaller than on this image. But I'm still glad to finally hear this concert.


I actually enjoy this recording. I'm not sure what you think is crap about it. Do you think it's worse than the sound quality of Chicago IV Live at Carnegie Hall? However, I have not ever heard a live recording that was as good as a studio recording. I have heard live recording "performances" however that were far better even if the sound of the recording was inferior to the studio.

Kevin


----------



## starthrower

Kevin Pearson said:


> I actually enjoy this recording. I'm not sure what you think is crap about it. Do you think it's worse than the sound quality of Chicago IV Live at Carnegie Hall? However, I have not ever heard a live recording that was as good as a studio recording. I have heard live recording "performances" however that were far better even if the sound of the recording was inferior to the studio.
> 
> Kevin


I'm referring to the way the CD sound was produced. It's loud and obnoxious and lacking in dynamic range.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> I'm referring to the way the CD sound was produced. It's loud and obnoxious and lacking in dynamic range.


I guess I need to pull my CD copy out and have another listen. Most rock music to my ears sounds loud and obnoxious anyway.


----------



## PeteW

Sóley - One Eyed Lady from this album. 
Beautiful, very haunting - a 'lullaby', but not...


----------



## starthrower

Kevin Pearson said:


> I guess I need to pull my CD copy out and have another listen. Most rock music to my ears sounds loud and obnoxious anyway.


That's just old fartdom, Kevin!


----------



## pmsummer

*Signe Anderson, the original female singer in Jefferson Airplane, has died at age 74.*


----------



## ldiat

after the airplane


----------



## ldiat

the other group


----------



## NordHK

Jrock and Dream Theater. From 2min songs to 24min ones. Just amazing


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## brotagonist

Marlene Dietrich Live at the Café de Paris


----------



## brotagonist

I haven't listened to non-classical for weeks (and I still haven't completed my full collection play, so there is a lot to be heard, yet). Now I'm hearing:










I especially like the psychedelic songs, such as Hurdy Gurdy Man, Atlantis and more. This album is a classic.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I surprised myself: I didn't think I was _really_ in the mood for that one right now, but I enjoyed it so much that I've decided to give it a replay.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Bartolo

Very good Soundtrack!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Dr Johnson

Wiki factoid:

The earliest known performances of "America" came from the band Clouds.[17] In their earlier incarnation as 1-2-3, they had performed a re-written version of the song that included all the elements later used by Yes: changes in time signature, classical interludes, newly written segments etc. A live tape exists of this being performed at the Marquee in April 1967, prior to the release of any known recording by any artist, including the writer himself. Paul Simon had recorded demos at Levy studios in London in 1965, and tapes of these were passed to the band by a studio engineer (Stu Francis of Radio Luxembourg). In 1966, 1-2-3 also performed Sounds of Silence from this same tape.[18]

And here, allegedly, is it:


----------



## starthrower

This one seems to be highly regarded by Bowie fans, but I'm not too crazy about it.
The sound is grungy low fi (is that why it's titled Low?) and some of the songs fade
out shortly after they get started. And there aren't any good melodies. And half the
album is Eno soundscapes that probably sound better if you're stoned, but they don't
do much for my ears.

I love the pervious album Station To Station, and I'm going to listen to Lodger next.


----------



## Morimur

starthrower said:


> This one seems to be highly regarded by Bowie fans, but I'm not too crazy about it.
> The sound is grungy low fi (is that why it's titled Low?) and some of the songs fade
> out shortly after they get started. And there aren't any good melodies. And half the
> album is Eno soundscapes that probably sound better if you're stoned, but they don't
> do much for my ears.
> 
> I love the pervious album Station To Station, and I'm going to listen to Lodger next.


Station to Station is one of his better albums but that's not really saying much-Bowie's older material sounds terribly dated.


----------



## PJaye

Vienna Teng - Dreaming through the noise. A great singer/songwriter/Pianist with elements of classical, electronic, jazz, country and whatever else turns her on in her music. I found a live video of 'Now three'. One of my favorites from this one.


----------



## starthrower

Morimur said:


> Station to Station is one of his better albums but that's not really saying much-Bowie's older material sounds terribly dated.


I've been listening to Aladdin Sane quite a bit, and it's a great sounding record. Not dated at all. And Diamond Dogs sounds great as well. If anything, his hugely popular 80s album Let's Dance, sounds very dated to my ears. 1970's The Man Who Sold The World sounds the most dated of his early records due to the old school guitar sounds and hard rock style. But I'll still take that over the stuck in the 80s production of Let's Dance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> I've been listening to Aladdin Sane quite a bit, and it's a great sounding record. Not dated at all. And Diamond Dogs sounds great as well. If anything, his hugely popular 80s album Let's Dance, sounds very dated to my ears. 1970's The Man Who Sold The World sounds the most dated of his early records due to the old school guitar sounds and hard rock style. But I'll still take that over the stuck in the 80s production of Let's Dance.


_Let's Dance_ was the album that gave Bowie a new yuppie fanbase, I suppose. Bowie being Bowie I wasn't expecting a _Scary Monsters_-style art-rock fest but I very unhappy with it and thought it both shallow and cheesy at the same time - the Bowie album that the chaps could groove to down the wine bar along with _Thriller_ and _No Jacket Required_.


----------



## Guest

Just a reminder: All members of this forum agreed to the ToS when they registered. Let's keep it civil, no more references to Phil Collins.

Some fat, bald ******* have been emigrated.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Badinerie

starthrower said:


> I've been listening to Aladdin Sane quite a bit, and it's a great sounding record. Not dated at all. And Diamond Dogs sounds great as well. If anything, his hugely popular 80s album Let's Dance, sounds very dated to my ears. 1970's The Man Who Sold The World sounds the most dated of his early records due to the old school guitar sounds and hard rock style. But I'll still take that over the stuck in the 80s production of Let's Dance.


Aladdin Sane is my favourite Bowie lp. Special memories from special times.
But Ive just finished listening to this cd. and Im off to beddybyes!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

starthrower said:


> This one seems to be highly regarded by Bowie fans, but I'm not too crazy about it.
> The sound is grungy low fi (is that why it's titled Low?) and some of the songs fade
> out shortly after they get started. And there aren't any good melodies. And half the
> album is Eno soundscapes that probably sound better if you're stoned, but they don't
> do much for my ears.
> 
> I love the pervious album Station To Station, and I'm going to listen to Lodger next.


Agreed, did a listen to FLAC files of both Low and then Station to Station. Hate the drum sound on Low, I know it was meant to be feature of the album- but it sound so thin like it was recorded from the next door studio with the doors shut. Station to Station sounds so much fuller and deeper sounding, a great mix of much higher quality. On low sounds like rushed job which producer lost interest in.


----------



## bharbeke

I heard some great stuff today:

ZZ Top - Antenna
Scorpions - Humanity: Hour I
Gary Moore - Corridors of Power


----------



## gHeadphone

A little Plan B for me


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

I listened to the classic Lovedrive from Scorpions yesterday. The all-instrumental track "Coast to Coast" is weaker than the solos during the regular songs, but it is not objectionable. The other seven songs are all great, making the album a must-listen for metal/rock fans and Scorpions fans in particular.


----------



## pmsummer

HOT BURRITOS!
_Anthology 1969-1972_
*The Flying Burrito Brothers*

_A&M_


----------



## Guest

Is this metal?
It's certainly got a catchy melody.


----------



## Guest

Heap powerful magic.

(and a King Crimson drummer in a former life)


----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> HOT BURRITOS!
> _Anthology 1969-1972_
> *The Flying Burrito Brothers*
> 
> _A&M_


Oh, nice choice. Such a pity that the post-Gram third album often goes un-noticed - his unjustly semi-forgotten replacement Rick Roberts wrote some great stuff for it.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Blancrocher

Jeanne Moreau - Le tourbillon


----------



## Blancrocher

Lucienne Boyer - Parlez-moi d'amour


----------



## Blancrocher

Lucienne Boyer - Mon coeur est un violon


----------



## tortkis

Best of Caetano Veloso (Nonesuch)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After dinner of Tex-Mex and lots of tequila I'm listening to a Texas-themed playlist on Spotify: Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, Bob Wills, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Clarence Gatemouth Brown, etc...

Right now? Bob Wills- Take me Back to Tulsa

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I'd never been into this band, although I heard all of the hits:






It's got me chuckling. I can't resist hearing this one, too, with... that's Cheech and Chong, isn't it? It must be that drug thread 






Oh, so that's who did this one!  I never knew it was War.


----------



## pmsummer

StlukesguildOhio said:


> After dinner of Tex-Mex and lots of tequila I'm listening to a Texas-themed playlist on Spotify: Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, Bob Wills, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Clarence Gatemouth Brown, etc...
> 
> Right now? Bob Wills- Take me Back to Tulsa
> 
> :tiphat:


By binding legal and moral requirements, I am obligated to 'like' this post.


----------



## pmsummer

StlukesguildOhio said:


> After dinner of Tex-Mex and lots of tequila I'm listening to a Texas-themed playlist on Spotify: Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, Bob Wills, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Clarence Gatemouth Brown, etc...
> 
> Right now? Bob Wills- Take me Back to Tulsa
> 
> :tiphat:


And while you're in the neighborhood...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Very cool song works better with Vid clip


----------



## Casebearer

Come on guys & galls: Meet The Residents. I did!


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> I've been listening to Aladdin Sane quite a bit, and it's a great sounding record. Not dated at all. And Diamond Dogs sounds great as well. If anything, his hugely popular 80s album Let's Dance, sounds very dated to my ears. 1970's The Man Who Sold The World sounds the most dated of his early records due to the old school guitar sounds and hard rock style. But I'll still take that over the stuck in the 80s production of Let's Dance.


Well Mozart sounds dated too, as do Dylan's albums of the 60's. I've always loved The Man Who Sold The World as a very intimate and direct album. I completely agree on Let's Dance, China Girl etc. Bowie temporarily lost it there completely. I've recently been through my music collection: there's hardly anything from the 80's that's wortwhile keeping, except for a few bands outside of mainstream music like Pere Ubu.


----------



## brotagonist

Casebearer said:


> I've recently been through my music collection: there's hardly anything from the 80's that's wortwhile keeping, except for a few bands outside of mainstream music like Pere Ubu.


I like Pere Ubu, too! I don't yet have any on CD, though  I really should get Terminal Tower, Dub Housing, perhaps a couple of others.


----------



## Casebearer

brotagonist said:


> I like Pere Ubu, too! I don't yet have any on CD, though  I really should get Terminal Tower, Dub Housing, perhaps a couple of others.


Don't confine yourself to those! There is so much more that you'll enjoy. David Thomas is on the same level as Zappa, Beefheart, The Residents. Go to Ubutique and discover his enormous body of work, also under the name of David Thomas & The Pedestrians etc. He's my nowaday hero as a freethinking und utterly original composer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> Come on guys & galls: Meet The Residents. I did!


This one ? Very cool


----------



## brotagonist

I used to have all of the Pere Ubu albums on LP and a couple of David Thomas ones, too. It's been 25 years! I saw Pere Ubu live in Berlin at the Metropol am Nollendorfplatz when I used to live there. It was a good concert


----------



## brotagonist

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This one ? Very cool
> View attachment 81095


I used to be into them, too. I had a stack of their LPs. My favourite was the Commercial Album. I loved the zen-like brevity of those 40 1-minute tracks and their equally zen-like lyrics.

'Birds in the trees,
shake dust from their wings..."


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> I like Pere Ubu, too! I don't yet have any on CD, though  I really should get Terminal Tower, Dub Housing, perhaps a couple of others.


This is out of print right now but if you see this on offer somewhere then I suggest you insert this 4-disc collection into your life a.s.a.p.










What you get is the early pre-debut album singles, the first five albums plus an interesting disc of early pre-PU or side-project material.


----------



## Casebearer

brotagonist said:


> I used to have all of the Pere Ubu albums on LP and a couple of David Thomas ones, too. It's been 25 years! I saw Pere Ubu live in Berlin at the Metropol am Nollendorfplatz when I used to live there. It was a good concert


We have a lot in common: I saw Pere Ubu in their early days in the Paradiso in Amsterdam, twice I think, around 1978 or 79. David's moves and gestures added a whole lot to the music when he was young. (A bit like Joe Cocker: the moves express the content more than the rhythm).

I saw Pere Ubu again recently in January 2015 in the Metropool in Hengelo (Netherlands also). He's an older man now (as we are) and he now performs sitting on a chair with a bottle of wine like a French clochard. Wonderful performance.


----------



## Casebearer

brotagonist said:


> I used to be into them, too. I had a stack of their LPs. My favourite was the Commercial Album. I loved the zen-like brevity of those 40 1-minute tracks and their equally zen-like lyrics.
> 
> 'Birds in the trees,
> shake dust from their wings..."


The Commercial Album is my favorite also. Probably because it was my first introduction to their music. I got it as a birthday present from the fellow students I lived with then. I still cherish it and play it once in a while.

The other magnificent one-minute tracks album from that period is of course the Miniatures album, edited by Morgan Fisher, with 51 Masterpieces of approximately one minute. It's so much fun listening to all that creativity and chaos.

'How long we got?' 
'60 seconds' 
(and counting down....).

Funny thing is you don't listen to it as if they were 51 separate pieces. In my mind it's a radio play consisting of 51 perfectly arranged scenes.


----------



## brotagonist

elgars ghost said:


> This is out of print right now but if you see this on offer somewhere then I suggest you insert this 4-disc collection into your life a.s.a.p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you get is the early pre-debut album singles, the first five albums plus an interesting disc of early pre-PU or side-project material.


Too bad I didn't go for it about 4 years ago  Now, it sells for $170!


----------



## Casebearer

elgars ghost said:


> This is out of print right now but if you see this on offer somewhere then I suggest you insert this 4-disc collection into your life a.s.a.p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you get is the early pre-debut album singles, the first five albums plus an interesting disc of early pre-PU or side-project material.


I completely agree!


----------



## Casebearer

I see now that Ubu's on tour again. He's in Berlin, Hamburg and Dresden at the end of March. 
I'll try to get tickets for Utrecht myself.


----------



## brotagonist

I got into the Residents along with Chrome and Tuxedomoon from Subterranean Modern, a Ralph Records compilation from '79. I pretty much followed the band from their first albums, but the Commercial has always been the favourite. It was reissued on CD with a number of additional 1-minute tracks, plus a couple of singles to fill it out.

I never even heard of Miniatures  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Casebearer

Now listening to Blame the Messenger by David Thomas and the Wooden Birds on vinyl.

By the way: where do all the people on this forum get the album sleeve pictures from? I don't suppose they're all excellent photographers :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

I get them mostly from Amazon. When I can't get it there, I try Allmusic. If that fails, I Google it and check the image results.


----------



## bharbeke

ZZ Top - Rio Grande Mud

It's their second studio album, and they already had so much of their sound figured out. "Just Got Paid" is a standout track.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Re: the Morgan Fisher-edited _Miniatures_. If I remember correctly a Mojo magazine article referred to a limited run on microcassette which came with suitably miniature-sized artefacts including a playing card, a sketchbook(!) and some colour slides. The whole was certainly an interesting project and could go down as one of the great cult albums - and to think it was curated by a man originally famous for playing keyboards with Mott The Hoople!


----------



## starthrower

Italian band. Contemporary jazz/funk/fusion.


----------



## pmsummer

*Feeling like an old hippie today. Oh, wait...*










SUNSHINE SUPERMAN
*Donovan*

_EMI - Capitol_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> SUNSHINE SUPERMAN
> *Donovan*
> 
> _EMI - Capitol_


Pound for pound probably his best album from his heyday.


----------



## starthrower

This is one remaster(2002) that didn't get screwed up. A great sounding reissue of 
a rock masterpiece.


----------



## Casebearer

elgars ghost said:


> Re: the Morgan Fisher-edited _Miniatures_. If I remember correctly a Mojo magazine article referred to a limited run on microcassette which came with suitably miniature-sized artefacts including a playing card, a sketchbook(!) and some colour slides. The whole was certainly an interesting project and could go down as one of the great cult albums - and to think it was curated by a man originally famous for playing keyboards with Mott The Hoople!


I don't know about all that. My vinyl copy came with a poster. It absolutely is a very interesting (cult) album. You can find more here: http://www.morgan-fisher.com/discogpages_e/miniatures.html
Some parts of it can be found on youtube, but not all of it.


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to Ben van den Dungen Quartet - A Night at the Club.
Recorded in Madrid in the famous Café Central. Perfect jazz, very enjoyable.


----------



## Iean

One of the best albums of this amazing group:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

First listen to this for many a month - all 144 minutes of it which meant it was more quadruple album length rather than the triple it actually was. Cost me £4-99 back in 1981 and exactly the same (minus p&p) when I bought the re-mastered 2xCD 25 years later. Although releasing only 5 official full-length albums during 1977-82 the Clash actually shoehorned approx. 10 albums-worth of music into that period - not just a commendable work ethic but also a testament to their creativity. Strummer may not have been impressed with the comparison but this sprawling beauty with all of its diverse flotsam and jetsam really is their White Album.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Dim7

Something embarrassing.


----------



## Figleaf

Dim7 said:


> Something embarrassing.


Found when clearing out my old record cabinet at my parents house today: Two Little Boys by Rolf Harris, and two 78rpm records by 'GH Chirgwin, the Chocolate Coloured C**n'.

Beat that!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Good quality sound and great set list!


----------



## tortkis

Strung Out In Heaven: A Bowie String Quartet Tribute
Jherek Bischoff and Amanda Palmer








https://amandapalmer.bandcamp.com/album/strung-out-in-heaven-a-bowie-string-quartet-tribute


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## cwarchc

Moondog More Moondog


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Borknagar-Winter Thrice, pleasant & proud Norwegian metal


----------



## Badinerie

Been mucking about in the back room scanning some old family photographs and listening to...



















readu for bed now though!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

_*Absolutely Free,* 
_Purchased a near mint 1972 UK pressing, plays very well


----------



## starthrower

SBB is a Polish rock band with a 40+ year history.


----------



## Casebearer

*Great Plains (Hungarian puszta) by Mihály Dresch Quartes*

Sorry, I double posted it. See next post.


----------



## Casebearer

*Great Plains (Hungarian puszta) by Mihály Dresch Quartet*

A great piece of epical proportions: Great Plains (Nagy Puszta) by Mihály Dresch (saxophone). Just a phragment of it is on youtube: 



. In reality it is an 11 minute piece with a beautiful build up.

This music really elevates you and lifts you up emotionally to experience the vastness of the great plains - the Hungarian puszta - as if you were there walking ....... and then on wings. It's unbelievable that music can make you do that.

View attachment 81289


Great Plains is one of five incredible compositions on the wonderful cd 'Riding the wind' (Mozdulatlan utazás) by the Mihály Dresch Quartet.

View attachment 81290


Dresch is probably hardly known outside of Hungary but the Dresch Quartet makes excellent jazz with strong folkroots. Everything I've heard of Mihály Dresch - quite a lot so far - is of the highest quality and touches me very deeply. It has all that you search for in free-er forms of jazz but is deeply emotional at the same time (quite a lot of free jazz lacks that quality).

If you like Coltrane you'll like this for sure. It has the same spirituality I find in A Love Supreme. Kovacs' violin also brings a distinct Bartókian flavor to the music. Now there you have two of my favourite composers giving birth to a third one.


----------



## Adair

A classic of jazz...


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to* Gore *from netherland a dutch avant noise-rockers trio , almost forgotten if it were not for southern lord label, Gore ain't a metal band but there loud as hell and relentless, reppetitive riffs(sludgy), martial drumming , bass heavy...these guys were instrumental godz...

Than i want to had , what you dont have the first 3 Gore cd : hartgore , mean man dreams, wrede(double lp) get this if you 
want something eerie all instrumental loud and brutal.

:tiphat:


----------



## Iean

Westlife :angel:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Iean

One of the best albums of 2014:angel:


----------



## tortkis

Fred Hersch Plays Jobim (Sunnyside)


----------



## Biwa

Nat King Cole - Love is the Thing


----------



## Biwa

Iean said:


> View attachment 81326
> 
> 
> One of the best albums of 2014:angel:


What album is this?

I know I've seen this cover but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## Iean

Biwa said:


> What album is this?
> 
> I know I've seen this cover but I can't remember what it is.


Jack White's "Lazaretto"...slightly better than his first solo outing "Blunderbuss":angel:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

In the 70s, there was so many amazing bands. Queen was from another world. Brian May is one of the reasons I got a guitar, and I still think he has one of the greatest guitar tones and techniques of all time.


----------



## Adair

Pour yourself a generous glass of bourbon, lower the lights, and sit back to hear this riveting jazz singer...Helen Merrill!


----------



## Biwa

Iean said:


> Jack White's "Lazaretto"...slightly better than his first solo outing "Blunderbuss":angel:


Thanks! Just listening to some tracks on YouTube.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

In the Dark/Squeeze Me/Chelsea/Keepin' Out of Mischief Now/Wolverine Blues/I Ain't Got Nobody/In A Mist/Lonesome Me/Little Wonder/My fate Is In Your Hands/From Monday On/I'm Comin' Virginia/Memphis Blues/Yancey Special/Caution Blues/Scott Joplin's New Rag/You Can't Lose a Broken Heart/Yancey on my Mind Butch Thompson

A smashing solo piano disc from the ever wonderful Butch Thompson. One of my favourite jazz pianists, he never makes an ugly sound at the piano, and this disc is full of delights. His inspired way with Bix Beiderbecke's "In the Dark" is quite something, but then, the whole disc is quite something. Highly recommended.


----------



## EricABQ

For my workout this morning I went with Anthrax's _Persistence of Time._

I'm impressed at how well this 26 year old album has held up. Doesn't sound terribly dated and it's lyrical themes of urban unrest and racial tension are very relevant to today's climate.

Forgot how good this album was (and is.)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson

I've been listening to Hunky Dory a lot recently.

I can't help wondering what Bowie was thinking when he wrote the lyrics to "Andy Warhol".

"Andy Warhol"

Like to take a cement fix
Be a standing cinema
Dress my friends up
just for show
See them as they really are
Put a peephole in my brain
Two New Pence to have a go
I'd like to be a gallery
Put you all inside my show

[CHORUS]
Andy Warhol looks a scream
Hang him on my wall
Andy Warhol, Silver Screen
Can't tell them apart at all

Andy walking, Andy tired
Andy take a little snooze
Tie him up when he's fast asleep
Send him on a pleasant cruise
When he wakes up on the sea
Be sure to think of me and you
He'll think about paint
and he'll think about glue
What a jolly boring thing to do

[CHORUS]


----------



## pmsummer

Adair said:


> Pour yourself a generous glass of bourbon, lower the lights, and sit back to hear this riveting jazz singer...Helen Merrill!
> 
> View attachment 81331


I've got the bourbon, but alas, no Merrill.


----------



## pmsummer

SOLOS AND DUETS
_Köln, November 9th, 1985_
*Dave Holland* - double bass
*Marc Johnson* - double bass

_Jazz Boot_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

I was searching for a song a very long time, we all know it, like but, never enough time.
Yesterday at a friend house put on this record , and.......problem solved :tiphat:






From:


----------



## Adair

The riveting Brazilian singer, Elis Regina, singing Tom Jobim's _Estrada do Sol._


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Guest

_Back In NYC_ from

View attachment 81389


Great for reliving moments as a rebellious teenager - whacking up the volume as I drive to Morrisons for bread and wine!


----------



## Schubussy

I could never get into Genesis for some reason, even back when I was really into prog. I actually prefer the Genesis rip-off band Marillion.


----------



## Iean

Lou Reed on a cool Saturday evening :angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Iean said:


> View attachment 81395
> 
> 
> Lou Reed on a cool Saturday evening :angel:


As I recall, Rick Wakeman _and_ Steve Howe played on that album.


----------



## pmsummer

THE APPEARANCE OF COLOR
*John Metcalfe*

_Realworld_


----------



## Schubussy

I wish Sabbath had done a whole album of tracks like this.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Schubussy said:


> I could never get into Genesis for some reason, even back when I was really into prog. I actually prefer the Genesis rip-off band Marillion.


I could never get into Marillion as they were a Genesis rip-off band :lol:


----------



## Adair

Here is a great live clip of Joao Gilberto in the 1960s singing _Samba da Minha Terra_ and playing extraordinary guitar. The clip is unfortunately short and cut-off, but the rhythmic propulsion and joy, not to mention the percussive sounds he makes with his mouth, are exhilarating! Ah, the Bossa Nova years!






And here is the wonderful studio version of the song...


----------



## jcofer

A bit of world music:









and then some afro-fusion:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## nbergeron

I have a sort of evangelical fervor to make as many people as I can to like The Magnetic Fields.


----------



## tortkis

Adair said:


> Here is a great live clip of Joao Gilberto in the 1960s singing _Samba da Minha Terra_ and playing extraordinary guitar. The clip is unfortunately short and cut-off, but the rhythmic propulsion and joy, not to mention the percussive sounds he makes with his mouth, are exhilarating! Ah, the Bossa Nova years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the wonderful studio version of the song...


That's wonderful. I'm listening to this very intimate album, _João Gilberto_ (1973), accompanied by only percussion, Sonny Carr.


----------



## bharbeke

Billy Joel - The Stranger

I had heard a lot of this one before, but this was my first time hearing the whole thing. This is a classic from start to finish, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## deprofundis

*Cabaret voltaire *one of the pionner of industrial house music(is this appropriated to call em this) but anyway there are couple of song i like like : i want you and piledriver...

Remenber old school industrial trend, before fake industrial pop alternative metal band, some of it was annoying like trobbing gristle some of them like cabaret voltaire made dance floor hits whit industrial strengh, jeez i Wonder if i am the only guy on TC that still lisen to em...


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

bharbeke said:


> Billy Joel - The Stranger
> 
> I had heard a lot of this one before, but this was my first time hearing the whole thing. This is a classic from start to finish, and I highly recommend it.


You ought to give Turnstiles a whirl. I think every Billy Joel album was amazing, though. Speaking of which, I just got tickets to see him later this year.


----------



## bharbeke

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> You ought to give Turnstiles a whirl. I think every Billy Joel album was amazing, though. Speaking of which, I just got tickets to see him later this year.


I plan on going through his catalogue bit by bit, so I will get there sometime. I definitely love "New York State of Mind" and like "Prelude/Angry Young Man." I hope you enjoy his show!

I finished my trek through the music of Scorpions. I like over 100 of their songs. For their best complete albums, though, I would say that Love at First Sting, Lovedrive, Humanity: Hour I, and Return to Forever are the most satisfying.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

Bass, Drums, Tenor Sax


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes, I use to take the p*** out of Gary Numan's music back in the day but I eventually warmed to the Tubeway Army/early solo stuff.

TA/Numan's debut album from 1978 featured more guitar than synth and the stark textures reminds me of early Japan and John Foxx-era Ultravox as much as anything else (Bowie, obviously) - it all occasionally sounds awkward and unrefined but as an opening manifesto it wasn't without promise. And - shock, horror - Numan showed here that he was more than a capable guitarist.

The live recording of a whole gig from the 1980 tour (supporting the massive-selling _Telekon_ album) which makes up the second part of disc one and the whole of disc two of the _Living Ornaments '80_ set was offered up by a fan who had managed to acquire a tape directly from the soundboard where none with any decent sound quality were supposed to have survived, although it is not known from which gig the tape came from. The first part of disc one is the original 10-track release recorded at London's Wembley Arena.

1979-1981 was the era which brought out the best in Numan sound-wise - synths which throbbed, washed over and pierced but with conventional instruments providing the backbone creating a Janus-like sound looking both backwards and forwards - a last analogue hurrah before the full horrors of fey over-produced 1980s synthpop kicked in.


----------



## gHeadphone

Aimee Mann!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Bit of a guilty pleasure but I don't care.


----------



## Dim7

Edguy - Judas at the opera house


----------



## DeepR

Manuel Göttsching - E2 E4






Masterpiece of minimalism. Wait for the guitar, wait for it, sit it out from the start!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

bharbeke said:


> I plan on going through his catalogue bit by bit, so I will get there sometime. I definitely love "New York State of Mind" and like "Prelude/Angry Young Man." I hope you enjoy his show!


Thank you! That's how I got into his music. I used to just like his greatest hits, and then more and more I got to listening to the b-sides, and now I like a lot of the b-sides more than the hits. Streetlife Serenader, Tomorrow Is Today, Los Angelenos, Everybody Loves You Know, and countless others.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet *
with Eberhard Weber

_ECM_


----------



## Pugg

I just discovered Chris Isaak:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

I've made my way through the albums of Jason Aldean released to date (six of them). I am amazed at just how much I like most of them. I recognized that he had a "cool new sound" to his music, as referenced in "Crazy Town," but I thought he was just smart about which singles he released. It turns out that he has crafted some very strong albums, and his batting average is somewhere around 85% overall.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81KTyeojCKL._SY355_.jpg


----------



## Jos

Carbon based lifeforms, playing via YT.

Wonderful trippy ambient for by the woodfire on this cold day.


----------



## Metalkitsune




----------



## tortkis

Brian Eno: New Space Music - bonus track of Neroli Expanded Edition (All Saints Records)


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> I just discovered Chris Isaak:tiphat:







Can't Help Falling In Love With You - Chris Isaak


----------



## bharbeke

Currently playing: Trumpet Evolution by Arturo Sandoval

I enjoyed Sandoval's Hot House album, and I wanted to check out something else from him. Trumpet Evolution has Sandoval playing tribute to trumpet players through the ages, performing classics in the original players' styles. As long as you expect that going in, it is great fun.

Something else I heard that I recommend is Dwight Yoakam's cover of "Mercury Blues," a song mostly known as an Alan Jackson tune to country listeners today.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

*road trip to Utah*

Pere Ubu: Road to Utah (from: Carnival of Souls, 2014).

You don't wanna go there......


----------



## Casebearer

*Ubu's daddie*

Pere Ubu's ancestors: Henry Cow. Viva Pa Ubu!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tower of Power, Great American Soulbook*

Wow. The ultimate soul backup band.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

King Crimson
_In the Wake of Poseidon







_


----------



## starthrower

Live In Boston 1972. 20 piece wind, brass, and percussion ensemble.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Kyuss
Blues for the Red Sun

Genre-defining classic!!!


----------



## Casebearer

*The Lounge Lizards - Voice of Chunk*

John Lurie's Lounge Lizards only released a small amount of albums in the eighties and early nineties. I love what I know of them. Free and original (jazz) but at the same time very organized. Listening to Voice of Chunk right now. Let's not forget them.


----------



## Casebearer

From 1983 but new to me: La Marmite Infernale - Moralité surprise. Reminds me a bit of Lester Bowie's Art Ensemble of Chicago.








La Marmite Infernale is a free music ensemble from Lyon (France). They recently reworked Berlioz.


----------



## starthrower

Their classic live album from 1974, recorded in great sound.

Larry Carlton-Guitar
Max Bennett-Bass
Joe Sample-Keyboards
Wilton Felder-Tenor Sax
Wayne Henderson-Trombone
Stix Hooper-Drums


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

Ponty was on quite a roll with his streak of great albums in the 70s and early 80s.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

Pre-fusion Ponty recorded live in Hollywood, 1969. Word has it that FZ sat in for a number,
but that part wasn't released.


----------



## Casebearer

White Noise - An Electric Storm. (Cult) Classic album although a bit dated in some respects but that adds to the charm of it IMO. Might be a mind blowing experience even today - if you've never heard it before and are not too familiar with the electric way. This is what synthetizers (EMS VCS 3) were ment to do. Some vocals remind me a lot The Residents by the way.

Several catchy tunes on it that stick on you, but the final piece 'Black Mass: Electric Storm in Hell' is the most interesting if you would ask me.









Fun is the image you get on your computer screen when you search for 'An electric storm' in Google > Images.

The second to fifth album of White Noise are probably worth checking out too but who has?


----------



## Casebearer

*Sonic acts*

Sonic acts, a Dutch documentaire by Frank Scheffer, on sonic acts (from Musique concrete and Stockhausen to ......). 
You might enjoy it especially when you're fluent in Dutch, German, French and English.

The first part is:


----------



## Schubussy

Casebearer said:


> The second to fifth album of White Noise are probably worth checking out too but who has?


I listened to a few of the later ones years ago but don't really remember them, a bit more of a generic synth sound and not nearly as unique. I love An Electric Storm though.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 1 Solus/The Inner Source 1971


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay so im lisening to *Dead can Dance *best opus in my eye *aion*, the album is ''féerique'' and etherical, one of there best if not the best, my only problem is the lenght of the album, too short, after the first lisen you can beleive it allready over, dont get me wrong it's a 10 out of 10 , perfect album but it was price not as an ep but a regular album...And for the DCD i dont have mindphaser i find it the utter worst it's horrible i did not bought this record yet i have em all.


----------



## ldiat

i'll post this in this thread. Move it if its wrong...


----------



## Casebearer

Schubussy said:


> I listened to a few of the later ones years ago but don't really remember them, a bit more of a generic synth sound and not nearly as unique. I love An Electric Storm though.
> 
> View attachment 81714


Thanks, Schubussy!


----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


>


I remember well when this came out. Focus surely made an impression back then and they had several big hits in The Netherlands so they were widely appreciated. I liked it a lot at first but also remember I started to get bored by it after some time. IMO something is missing to make it 'great music', although it still is enjoyable.


----------



## Casebearer

Gruppo Sportivo was an interesting band in the late seventies in The Netherlands. They had some success outside of The Netherlands also. Lots of fun and parody but nice in their own right also. They covered Bob Marley (I shot my manager) and Zappa (Take your clothes off when you dance).

"Disco really made it
It's empty and I hate it."

It was the music industry taking over again....


----------



## Casebearer

*Reverend Shine Snake Oil Company*

Now this is very special to me. The revelation of 2015 as far as I'm concerned. I saw them perform twice. They are not to be placed in any specific genre, they transcend all of that. You deserve their music and they deserve your attention. Take your time checking them out, you must be in for a pleasant surprise!






Please listen through all of the video. The slow build up and sudden change of mood at around 5.20 is heartbreaking.






The strongest blues I have heard in a very very long time, strengthened by African polyrhytmics. Blues is not DEAD anymore.






What bluegrass you know starts with the line: 
"Gave my heart to a vegetarian. 
Said eat it before it gets cold."

They impress. I hate the corny sound of it, but I'm a big fan. I hope you'll check out a lot of it and let us know what you feel about them.


----------



## bharbeke

Luther Allison - Blue Streak

This is brilliant and right up there with his Reckless album. Luther plays pretty much exactly what I want from Chicago blues. He left a legacy of great music, and I am happy to have the chance to discover it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pressure Drop.


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## pmsummer

CAPE TOWN REVISITED
*Abdullah Ibrahim* Trio

_Tip Toe_


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> CAPE TOWN REVISITED
> *Abdullah Ibrahim* Trio
> 
> _Tip Toe_


I have this one. A beautiful record and a great recording. And those South African melodies!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Probably should put this one under Classical


----------



## Schubussy

deprofundis said:


> Ockay so im lisening to *Dead can Dance *best opus in my eye *aion*, the album is ''féerique'' and etherical, one of there best if not the best, my only problem is the lenght of the album, too short, after the first lisen you can beleive it allready over, dont get me wrong it's a 10 out of 10 , perfect album but it was price not as an ep but a regular album...And for the DCD i dont have mindphaser i find it the utter worst it's horrible i did not bought this record yet i have em all.


It took a long time for Aion (and The Serpent's Egg) to grow on me actually, but I love it now. My favourite is Within the Realm of a Dying Sun though.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE VILLAGE VANGUARD RECORDINGS, 1961
*Bill Evans*
Scott LaFaro
Paul Motian

_Riverside_


----------



## starthrower

Flora Purim-That's What She Said 
Recorded 1976


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *IRFAN* eponymous album from 2000, after this perhaps there second opus seraphin, since i'm waiting for the last one whit anxiety or enthousiasm.One of the greatest new talent out there in neo-classical darkwave rooster.I think they sound better than dead can dance, they are a progression of em... one step beyond , i thank TC menber schubussy for hooking me whit this band , one of my greatest discovery.


----------



## Guest

Egg









Eternally delightful...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Demented indeed.


----------



## Schubussy

Dr Johnson said:


> Demented indeed.


I was hoping for something more psychedelic with that cover. The organ is cool though.


----------



## pmsummer

THE BEST OF MILT JACKSON
*Milt Jackson* - vibraphone

_Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

PARIS ENCOUNTER
*Stephane Grappelli* - violin
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Steve Swallow - bass
Bill Goodwin - drums

_Label M_


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I used to dislike Queen's poppier work from the 80s, but I've slowly begun to appreciate it as much as their 70s rock.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I sometimes listen to jazz, but not often


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Giving the turntable a brief rest, be good if the Lost Episodes came on vinyl


----------



## tortkis

MEV 40 (1967-2007) - Musica Elettronica Viva (New World Records)








Allan Bryant, Alvin Curran, Carol Plantamura, Frederic Rzewski, Ivan Vandor, Richard Teitelbaum, Garrett List, Gregory Reeve, Karl Berger, Steve Lacy

A 4-disc set of Musica Elettronica Viva's performance during 40 years. MEV is an improvisation group since 1966 with various members. Experimental electronics sounds mixed with free jazz-like improvisation. Steve Lacy participated in more than half the tracks. Very interesting.


----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> Egg
> 
> View attachment 81847
> 
> 
> Eternally delightful...


Dumb name for a group, but the music is great! I dig all of Dave Stewart's bands.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS DU SUD ET DU NORD
_Norway and Catalan_
*Hirundo Maris*
Arianna Savall - voice, harp
Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, mandolin
Sveinung Lilleheir - guitar, voice, dobro
Miquel Angel Cordero - double-bass, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Guest

I just lost a friend suddenly, so this is for you Dave. Still rockin'


----------



## DeepR

Suspended Memories - Earth Island

Great album. Here's the title track.


----------



## starthrower

Up close footage of Oregon in concert, August '75.

https://tv.nrk.no/serie/moldejazz/FBUA07003175/18-08-1975


----------



## tortkis

Traces - Camila Meza (Sunnyside)








http://sunnysidezone.com/album/traces

Camila Meza - voice, electric & acoustic guitar 
Shai Maestro - piano, Rhodes, Wurlitzer, Mellotron, pump organ, ampli-celeste 
Matt Penman - bass 
Kendrick Scott - drums 
Bashiri Johnson - percussion 
Jody Redhage - cello 
Sachal Vasandani - voice

A fantastic new release from Camila Meza - fresh and attractive voice/playing, powerful compositions.


----------



## Tristan

Listening to Babymetal, quite possibly one of the greatest bands in existence:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Schubussy

Mississippi John Hurt - Today!


----------



## starthrower

Glorious!


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR A NEW SOCIETY
*John Cale*

_Domino / Electric Drone_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

M:FANS
_A remake of 1983's Music for a New Society that re-contextualises the original songs into radical new forms to resonate with the digital age._
*John Cale*

_Domino / Electric Drone_


----------



## Stirling

Aoi no ue - A Noh Drama


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jazz is not dead, it just smells funny (FZ)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dreams, Imagine My Surprise*

The Brecker Brothers on horns, Billy Cobham on horns, produced by Steve Cropper, this was a grand experiment in R&B/jazz back in the '70s.


----------



## pmsummer

EXPLORATIONS
*Bill Evans Trio*
Bill Evans - piano, direction
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums

_Riverside_


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one in ages. I've got Joshua Judges Ruth on deck.


----------



## Schubussy

XTC - Skylarking








Took a long time to grow on me, I love it now though.


----------



## DeepR

Robert Rich & Lisa Moskow - Yearning

It has grown on me in time. One of the greatest ambient albums ever. Totally zen.


----------



## gHeadphone

Arctic Monkeys first album

Fresh and cheeky, i remember going to HMV to buy it one morning having seen them the night before on the Jools Holland tv show and there was no album to be bought. They blew up pretty quickly right then!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I dug out this great album upon hearing of the death of John Chilton today. Bought at Ronnie Scott's in Birmingham in 1994, after a superbly enjoyable gig by George Melly with John Chilton's Feetwarmers, it brings it all back. I saw them many times and they were always wonderfully entertaining evenings, with much laughter from George's ribald wit, and much musical enjoyment from John Chilton's marvellous arrangements. There's a particularly moving version of "The House of the Rising Sun" on this album.


----------



## starthrower

A wonderful collection of witty and eccentric tunes from the late English songsmith.
Three discs of studio material, and one live set.


----------



## affettuoso

The entirety of the new "Hamilton" soundtrack, but particularly "My Shot."


----------



## Morimur

gHeadphone said:


> Arctic Monkeys first album
> 
> Fresh and cheeky, i remember going to HMV to buy it one morning having seen them the night before on the Jools Holland tv show and there was no album to be bought. They blew up pretty quickly right then!


I think I was still in college when they were popular. Whatever happened to them?


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Diffie: In Another World

Joe has some great songs on this album. He sounds as good as ever. It's yet another example that artists that radio has given up on are still out there making music that fans will enjoy.

Very current listening is Ballbreaker by AC/DC.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82027
> 
> 
> I dug out this great album upon hearing of the death of John Chilton today. Bought at Ronnie Scott's in Birmingham in 1994, after a superbly enjoyable gig by George Melly with John Chilton's Feetwarmers, it brings it all back. I saw them many times and they were always wonderfully entertaining evenings, with much laughter from George's ribald wit, and much musical enjoyment from John Chilton's marvellous arrangements. There's a particularly moving version of "The House of the Rising Sun" on this album.


I remember we were on our way to see Status Quo at Deeside Leisure Centre in 1981 when we stopped off at an M6 service station - and there in a packed dining area were George Melly, John Chilton and the rest of the band all in stripy blazers eating their sausage, egg, beans and chips - now that's what I call 'On The Road' credibility.


----------



## atsizat

This music is killing me. It is so sad.


----------



## Morimur

atsizat said:


> This music is killing me. It is so sad.


Sad? Creepy, perhaps.


----------



## atsizat

Morimur said:


> Sad? Creepy, perhaps.


It is so sad, not creepy.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## helenora

after listening to organ music , need something completely different
Caravan , a haunting version indeed.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Think this is fascinating


----------



## Schubussy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 82098
> 
> Think this is fascinating


Completely forgot about Voivod! Not heard them for many many years..


----------



## pmsummer

SECRET STORY
*Pat Metheny*

_Geffen_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to some live work of *Dead can dance *called : Toward the whitin, as far has live material go this is standard but the redeemers are unreleased songs, im lisening to it and that about it everything have been mention or said about this band, aieon remain my favorite .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

CHEAP TRICK for me tonight


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still for me their best album - God bless Australia (via Scotland):


----------



## starthrower

Some blues for Friday evening. One of Susan's early records, and 
an early 90s live set from Boston's Ronnie Earl.


----------



## bharbeke

I am going through the remaining albums I haven't heard of Kiss and AC/DC. Does anyone have recommendations for bands with similar sounds, even if they are lesser known?


----------



## elgar's ghost

bharbeke said:


> I am going through the remaining albums I haven't heard of Kiss and AC/DC. Does anyone have recommendations for bands with similar sounds, even if they are lesser known?


As regards AC/DC, I recommend Rose Tattoo's first two or three albums (in case you haven't heard them already).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

elgars ghost said:


> As regards AC/DC, I recommend Rose Tattoo's first two or three albums (in case you haven't heard them already).


For AC/DC, also try Billy Thorpe and the Aztecs albums such as _The Hoax Is Over, Aztecs Live at Sunbury, More **** Than Class & __Steaming at the Opera House_


----------



## tortkis

Spires That In The Sunset Rise with Michael Zerang 'Kata Physin'








Kathleen Baird- Vocals, Harmonium, Flute, Spike Fiddle, Banjo 
Taralie Peterson- Vocals, Cello, Mbira, Banjo Ukulele, Electric Guitar 
Michael Zerang- Drums, Percussion, Zither


----------



## Wood

Muddy Waters........


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> Muddy Waters........


Oh no, he's my dad's favourite!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> Oh no, he's my dad's favourite!


In that case your dad has got excellent taste.


----------



## Wood

And we'll have something to talk about when we meet up!


----------



## Iean

Still very enjoyable after 100 spins:angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Going to indulge in a little bit of Western Swing with Asleep At The Wheel's first and third albums - Ray Benson's tongue-twisting acrobatics on the manic _I've Been Everywhere_ are a delight.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Cream...need I say more?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Dr, a favourite of mine (and my brother, who bought it).


----------



## Guest

Sometimes you need a blast of righteous anger...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Some of this had dated badly. But that is part of its charm. :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


>


It's a shame more people on this side of the pond don't know about this album. It's brilliant!

NP:










First listen to this one in many years. The first four tracks are the high energy guitar hero side of Shawn Lane which brings to mind Eric Johnson and Steve Morse. After that it goes into a different universe. More keyboard and symphonic sounding with jazz, classical, and other styles weaved in.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Roger Taylor hitting notes that only dogs can hear.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Milos Karadaglic is one of the best up and coming classical guitarists in the world. He's signed with Duetsche Grammophon and has recorded several albums with them. This is his latest album of his arrangements of Beatle songs with occasional strings and guest artists. Really a fine recording and playing with inventiveness that breathes new life into some old worn out classics.










Kevin


----------



## Dim7

Elvenking - Moonbeam Stone Circle


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> It's a shame more people on this side of the pond don't know about this album. It's brilliant!


It's also a shame that they split up after this album.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> It's also a shame that they split up after this album.


It is, although sometimes the muse leaves a band and it's best to have a full stop. By example, the related band Egg produced two brilliant albums and then split up. That seemed a shame but when a third album was cobbled together somewhat later (The Civil Surface) it made me glad they'd called it a day when they did.


----------



## Iean

Very enjoyable CD from one of my all-time favorite male artists:angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> It is, although sometimes the muse leaves a band and it's best to have a full stop. By example, the related band Egg produced two brilliant albums and then split up. That seemed a shame but when a third album was cobbled together somewhat later (The Civil Surface) it made me glad they'd called it a day when they did.


Good point.

Since making that post I've done some research on Allmusic and found that Phil Miller formed a band called National Health which sounds interesting so I've ordered their first album.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Good point.
> 
> Since making that post I've done some research on Allmusic and found that Phil Miller formed a band called National Health which sounds interesting so I've ordered their first album.


I had their first two albums but, as you'd probably expect I can't remember a thing about them. I have a vague notion they were good; let us know what you think.

Back on the Egg trail: Mont Campbell did a solo album (Round Tower) which I bought with high hopes but was absolutely dreadful, Dave Stewart decided to do "adult pop" ... at least Clive Brooks had a decent gig with the Groundhogs....


----------



## Guest

Ha! (and Mr Vox!)
Just seen this on Campbell's website!!!! -

*A reviewer in Folk Roots, unable to find anything to say about the actual music in Music From a Round Tower, wrote instead the following clerihue, which I rather like:

Dirk Mont Campbell
Does like to ramble.
Music From a Round Tower
Seems to last for weeks but is actually just under an hour.'


----------



## PeteW

This was a delightful programme yesterday on BBC R4 on the music of NW England.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0729rqq

Folk mainly, eg The Unthanks, but also punk.


----------



## PeteW

This was a delightful programme yesterday on R4 on the music of NE England.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0729rqq

Folk mainly, eg The Unthanks, but also punk.


----------



## MrTortoise

Dr Johnson said:


>


Gave this a listen, so nice to hear great music that is new to me from that awesome early-mid 70's rock era.


----------



## Guest

MrTortoise said:


> Gave this a listen, so nice to hear great music that is new to me from that awesome early-mid 70's rock era.


If you like this, the debut album is just as good>


----------



## Guest

Upsilon Acrux
Radian futura.


----------



## jim prideaux

Traffic-On the road, John Barleycorn....


----------



## starthrower

MrTortoise said:


> Gave this a listen, so nice to hear great music that is new to me from that awesome early-mid 70's rock era.


If you like Rotter's Club, try the first album, plus Dave Stewart's next band, National Health.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN ROOTS
_Country Dance Tunes, Improvisations, & Shape Note Hymns_
*Hesperus*

_Maggie's Music_


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## atsizat

An italian song that sounds extremely sad. It is from 1969.


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent* - piano
Brian Bromberg - double bass
Joe LaBarbera - drums

_Artistry_


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im having a doom metal fest, whit a: split of* Grey Daturas/monarch*! ,* fleshpress *from finland than good old *Grief* there cult album come to grief, im not a metal head but i enjoy slow pace genra like doom sometime or some black sabbath the first 6 ones.Jeez i Wonder if im the only doom fan here on talk classical?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Schubussy

deprofundis said:


> Tonight im having a doom metal fest, whit a: split of* Grey Daturas/monarch*! ,* fleshpress *from finland than good old *Grief* there cult album come to grief, im not a metal head but i enjoy slow pace genra like doom sometime or some black sabbath the first 6 ones.Jeez i Wonder if im the only doom fan here on talk classical?


Doom is the best metal sub-genre if you ask me. My listening nowadays is pretty much limited to Sabbath and Electric Wizard though.


----------



## Wood

*The Tree People*: Self-titled debut from Oregon acid-folk band in 1979.










No page in Wikipedia yet. They're worth a shot though.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Looks intriguing.


----------



## Guest

Schubussy said:


> Doom is the best metal sub-genre if you ask me. My listening nowadays is pretty much limited to Sabbath and Electric Wizard though.


I quite liked Wizard when I checked them out recently. Maybe I'll dive back in.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sad news in Oz, Ross Hannaford Daddy Cool lead guitarist dies at 65 after cancer battle. Australia's favorite rock guitarist and member of ionic band Daddy Cool was inducted into the Australian Recording Industry Association (ARIA) Hall of Fame in 2006. He will be remembered as one of the country's greatest musicians.


----------



## PJaye

Hoping another album will come from her soon. This and her other ones are just fine for now though..


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## DiesIraeCX

*FKA twigs*: LP1 and M3LL155X

Kanye? Kendrick Lamar? Swift? Nope, FKA twigs is the most talented person in music right now. She directs, produces, creates, etc. she does it all. The video linked below is the music video for her third EP, M3LL155X.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

Percussionist Vasconcelos just died at age 71. RIP


----------



## pmsummer

KIND OF BLUE
*Miles Davis*
Julian "Cannonball" Adderley - alto saxophone
John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Bill Evans - piano 
Wynton Kelly - piano 
Paul Chambers - double bass
Jimmy Cobb - drums

_Columbia_


----------



## deprofundis

I was drunk,i lose filter thanks moderator for moderating me, than i says im so mad i feel like lisening to *early swans *and cursing life but i know this is not constructive... so i may lisen to something sweet instead but im out of idea?

Guys on talk classical help me out...


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Guest

Thinking Plague

Early


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> Looks intriguing.


I'm currently investigating progressive folk music from just after its commercial collapse in the seventies. This all went under my radar at the time, but it is pretty good. As well as The Tree People above, I've been listening to the following:

SEDMINO 'Il dejanje' (1982)










HAIZEA 'Hontz gaua' (1979)










Itziar - Itziar (1979)










None of these bothered the best sellers lists when they were issued, or at any time since then, but they are very good records with considerable originality.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^
Not heard of any of those.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

AZTECS Live. great album just picked up nice vinyl copy 1971 original pressing








Also was filmed back in 71 with some tracks on youtube


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Guest

Now enjoy the next thirty minutes ad-free...

Electric Wizard.

Shuffle...starting with Black Mass...


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> KIND OF BLUE
> *Miles Davis*
> Julian "Cannonball" Adderley - alto saxophone
> John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
> Bill Evans - piano
> Wynton Kelly - piano
> Paul Chambers - double bass
> Jimmy Cobb - drums
> 
> _Columbia_


Your pictures are sometimes so captivating, this one is stunning.:tiphat:
( as is the disk)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Runt.


----------



## Guest

Portishead
roseland nyc live


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sad new Keith Emerson has died RIP


----------



## Pugg

*New on Vinyl180 gr*

Thanks to pmsummer.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MrTortoise

RIP Keith


----------



## MrTortoise

Emerson, Lake, and Palmer

Brain Salad Surgery


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## jim prideaux

Traffic-low spark of high heeled boys-have just noticed how impressive the re mastering is and the 'clarity' it brings to this album-this will be followed by 'shoot out at the fantasy factory'......

'liked' the ELP posts-not because I like the band but because as with a number of events recently it is almost as if someone is setting fire to my youth!

....and that's before I even noticed the previous post concerning the demise of Nana Vasconcelos-remember having a brief chat with him 'at the bar' when he was playing with Andy Sheppard-really nice gent!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
_Jazz Explorations compilation_
*Bill Evans*

_Riverside_


----------



## Blancrocher

Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer


----------



## Blancrocher

Emerson, Lake, and Palmer - Lucky Man


----------



## Blancrocher

Al Stewart - Year of the Cat


----------



## Wood

Al Stewart: Last Days of the century










Strange to see Blanco's post right above this.

Beatles Blue










Did Paul really die in November 1966?

I don't like Billy Shears.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny Group*

_Warner Bros._


----------



## Wood

Kathryn Tickell: On Kielder Side










Tickell has been awarded the OBE for services to folk music. I don't know much about the economics of being the world's number one Northumbrian piper, but I would imagine that a bursary would be useful, if not to her, then at least to the number two or number three.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## DeepR

Ulrich Schnauss - A Strangely Isolated Place

Hmmm, nearly forget about this guy. Some wonderful laidback tracks on this one.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Schubussy

DeepR said:


> Ulrich Schnauss - A Strangely Isolated Place
> 
> Hmmm, nearly forget about this guy. Some wonderful laidback tracks on this one.


I saw him live pretty recently, but he played really upbeat dancey music. I was a little disappointed by that to be honest.

Tom Waits - Orphans


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another wistful beauty from the fertile imagination of Ray Davies and an excellent follow-up to the magnificent _The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society_. Ray was in the middle of a real hot streak - between 1965 and 1971 there was no better songwriter with such a broad palette.

_Arthur - or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire_ (1969):


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tickle Toe/Save Your Love For Me/Twins/Funky Fluke/Imagination/Soft Winds Johnny Griffin/Eddie "Lockjaw" Davis Quintet

A superb album by these great players. I heard the first track a couple of weeks ago on "Jazz Record Requests" and ordered the album as soon as I got home. Money well spent.


----------



## pmsummer

GOT NO STRINGS
*Michelle Shocked*

_Mighty Sound_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sloppy, spirited and trashy - in short, great rock & roll.

_The New York Dolls_ (1972):


----------



## pmsummer

BOOK OF SILK
*Tin Hat Trio*

_Ropeadope_


----------



## Blancrocher

Georges Delerue - Catherine and Jim (from Jules and Jim soundtrack)


----------



## Blancrocher

Mihály Vig - Valuska (from Werckmeister Harmonies soundtrack)


----------



## Blancrocher

Kylie Minogue - Who were we (Holy Motors)


----------



## tortkis

Music for Fragments from the Inside - Harold Budd & Eraldo Bernocchi (Sub Rosa)








Harold Budd (piano), Eraldo Bernocchi (electronics)

http://www.subrosa.net/en/catalogue/soundworks/harold-budd--eraldo-bernocchi.html
_An astonishing piano player drifts on beats and scapes. Recorded during a magic night in the courtyard of a Siena Renaissance Italian Palazzio where the lightness of Harold Budd meets Eraldo Bernocchi deep electronics. Beats and bass, drones and scapes ties together harmonically to meet one of the most emotionally involving piano player/composer._


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dim7

Janne Da Arc - Sakura


----------



## opus55

Porcupine Tree: Nil Recurring










Enjoying this since yesterday.


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLUES AND THE ABSTRACT TRUTH
*Oliver Nelson* - alto saxophone, tenor saxophone
Eric Dolphy - flute, alto saxophone
George Barrow - baritone saxophone
Freddie Hubbard - trumpet
Bill Evans - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
Roy Haynes - drums

_Impulse!_


----------



## tortkis

Swedish Songs - The Essential Collection by Johanna Grüssner & Mika Pohjola (Blue Music Group)








Johanna Grüssner - voice
Mika Pohjola - piano, arranger
and several others.

_The song selections here offer a list of essential songs from the Scandinavian standards repertoire, covering originals by songwriters Evert Taube, Olle Adolphson, Alice Tegnér and Erna Tauro, and several traditional hymns which are often found on Scandinavian people's lips._


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl, presnet from my dearest*







180 gram


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE IS REAL
_The Music of Esbjörn Svensson_
*Ulf Wakenus* - guitar
radio.string.quartet.vienna
Lars Danielson - double-bass, cello
Morten Lund - drums
Lars Jansson - piano

_ACT_


----------



## Guest

Emerson, Lake & Palmer
Karn Evil 9


----------



## pmsummer

*Betwixt and between.*










THE NINE MAIDENS
*John Renbourn* - cittern, guitars, drums, compositions
Julian Diggle - congas, tambourine
Joe Tancock - bodhran

_Flying Fish_


----------



## GreenMamba

_I'm an old cowhand, from the Rio Grande..._


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Latest purchase near mint 1972 Aust copy ($18) of Curved Air *Phantasmagoria *Plays very well


----------



## MrTortoise

Remember, Love is the Answer. Not sure what the question is.


----------



## Easy Goer

Jackson Browne (1972)


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN DAYS OF FALLING
*Esbjörn Svensson Trio* (E.S.T.)

_ACT_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

Building Instrument (Hubro Music)








Building Instrument:
Mari Kvien Brunvoll (vocals, sampler, zither, percussion, kazoo)
Øyvind Hegg-Lunde (drums and percussion)
Åsmund Weltzien (synthesizer, electronics, melodica)

__
https://soundcloud.com/hubro%2Fbuilding-instrument-historia


----------



## mahler76

Currently many different things making lists for my internet radio show. Beth Hart, Janis Joplin, Nick Cave, Tom Waits are some of them.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sunny day in Norway=PACO DE LUCIA-Cancion Andaluza


----------



## Guest

Ministry
Live, at their peak. Utterly brilliant. Mesmerising, powerful, tribal, iconoclastic.


----------



## PeteW

Get Happy - Judy Garland

This certainly makes me feel happy.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*AC/DC Back in Black*

The guys on the radio were commenting on AC/DC letting their lead singer go and mentioned Back in Black is probably the only album where a group introduced a new singer and didn't lose anything in the process. So I'm just educating myself here; I don't usually listen to this kind of thing.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Paul Simons first solo album (I think) from 1972


----------



## pmsummer

BLONDE ON BLONDE
*Bob Dylan*

_Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

*How the hell did I miss these guys?!?*










WESTERNAIRE
*Milton Mapes*

_Aspyr_


----------



## Morimur

starthrower said:


>


That album cover gives me the creeps.


----------



## Blancrocher

Elvis - "Burning Love," with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Elvis - All Shook Up


----------



## starthrower

Some very intense playing here. The rhythm section really cooks!


----------



## Blancrocher

Howlin' Wolf - Evil


----------



## starthrower

I used to listen to this great trio a lot 25 years ago on their two albums. It's great to watch them do their stuff!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## cwarchc

My latest discs, courtesy of Mrs cwarchc








Probably Frank at his best?

followed by something a little different


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Wood

AL STEWART: Past, Present & Future










'Terminal Eyes' is a classic.

AL STEWART: Time Passages


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

A rather obscure late 70s release. Features everthing from a duet with pianist Cecil Taylor, to a live version of Open Fire w/ Ronnie Montrose and Brian Auger. Also some tracks with Jan Hammer, and Herbie Hancock. And one with George Benson.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Flying Colors.*

This is another Neal Morse supergroup. It's funny; I asked him about it when he was recording it. He was ambivalent. I think he didn't like having to work with a producer.


----------



## bharbeke

Manxfeeder said:


> *AC/DC Back in Black*
> 
> The guys on the radio were commenting on AC/DC letting their lead singer go and mentioned Back in Black is probably the only album where a group introduced a new singer and didn't lose anything in the process. So I'm just educating myself here; I don't usually listen to this kind of thing.


"Didn't lose anything" is a bit of an overstatement. I grew up with Brian Johnson, and I like music from his period a lot. That said, Bon Scott also had a strong presence as a front man, songwriting chops, and a decent voice. The popularity of Back in Black owes a lot to the strength of the songs "Back in Black" and "You Shook Me All Night Long." Also, Angus Young is arguably the central figure of AC/DC, being both visually and musically memorable, writing a lot of the music, and contributing to the overall sound of the band.

I finished my retrospective of AC/DC and Kiss recently. Here are the albums I would recommend (at least 80% of the songs are good):

Rock or Bust
Black Ice
Ballbreaker
Let There Be Rock

Alive! (the first one)
Monster
Asylum
Sonic Boom


----------



## Wood

Al Stewart & A Shot in the Dark Live


----------



## Blancrocher

Pulp - Common People


----------



## Barbebleu

The Weight - The Band.


----------



## Blancrocher

Luna - California (All the Way)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Billy Thorpe & The Aztecs - Time Traveller*
Latest Lp purchase ($20), nice vinyl copy rare compilation double album covering Billy's work from 1963 to 1976, just before he headed for the USA.


----------



## Blancrocher

Velvet Underground - Waiting For My Man


----------



## pmsummer

THE HEALING HANDS OF TIME
*Willie Nelson*

_EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

"IN REAL TIME"
_Live '87_
*Fairport Convention*

_Island_


----------



## deprofundis

im currently lisening to what i got: *Irfan ''the eternal return'' *new cd from a friend distro in Oslo and he got me the* Arcana box*-set woaw cool dude.
Than i told yah i would find a way to get my end on these, i feel so happy i got 5 new albums.Now im broke even if i had a deal,
i will have to face harsh reality spend on tuna sandwitch ,cheap foods, cheap bread but i got what iwanted hey, is it what important, beside i need to lose some weght not that im fat but i want to look sexier hehehe, anyway have a nice whatever day or night ,depending on where you are i supposed.

your pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to Gábor Gadó's Greetings From The Angel from 2000 published by Budapest Music Center Records (BMC CD 040). They have a very interesting catalogue of Hungarian jazz and modern classical music.

Gábor Gadó is a Hungarian jazz guitarist living in Paris. Outstanding jazz. It was advised to me in a music store in the center of Budapest when I visited in 2009. Two years later I went back to Budapest and bought 10 Hungarian jazz cd's directly from the record company's office, mostly Mihály Dresch cd's. I'm so glad I did.


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## PeteW

It Must Be Love

I didn't know Labi Siffre wrote this. 
Listened when I heard the ukulele session musician on radio telling how he had never ever played the ukulele before!
This original is great! Not just the ukulele but also a great bass line and acoustic guitar solo.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 82683


Colin Stetson's "Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony" - a modern version of this masterpiece. Fascinating.


----------



## Wood

Al Stewart: Indian Summer

Al Stewart: Russians and Americans










The latter recorded on an old cheapo cassette and accompanied by an hilarious interview of Erika Cheetham by Russell Harty about her book 'Nostradamus'. The index card has a big chunk taken out of it, which I recall was nibbled away during a mouse infestation in my home many years ago.


----------



## starthrower

One of my favorite twangy/bluesy/rootsy gee-tar albums!


----------



## pmsummer

PANAGIA
_Six Byzantine Greek prayers to the Panagia, one of the names of the Virgin Mary, Mother of Christ, set to music._
*Stephan Micus* - Bavarian zither, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice

_ECM_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

pmsummer said:


> *Stephan Micus* - *Bavarian zither*, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice
> 
> _ECM_


That's interesting, I never knew such an instrument existed.

And my current listening is Mark Knopfler - Ragpicker's Dream. A white man playing the blues


----------



## starthrower

2 disc compilation


----------



## Iean

Madonna's throwaway songs are still pop gems :angel:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Iean

Very memorable soundtrack :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

TRAIL OF SOULS
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Knut Reiersrud* - guitar
In The Country - pianist Morten Qvenild, bassist Roger Arntzen and drummer Pål Hausken

_ACT_


----------



## Pugg

*From last night*

​
*Lalo Schifrin: Black Widow *


----------



## Conglomerate

Wire - 154


----------



## pmsummer

TIME FURTHER OUT
_Miro Reflections_
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*

_Columbia_


----------



## Easy Goer

Bert Jansch - L.A. Turnaround (1974)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Badinerie

An old compilation cd. Music used behind tv adverts.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Uriah Heep - _Salisbury _









An excellent album, imo. Melodic, experimental rock with excellent vocals and instrumental playing.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## PenaColada

Captain Beefheart - Trout Mask Replica. Might be my favorite rock album of all time. This thing was (and still is) an oddity in rock music.


----------



## cwarchc

Not the Japanese copy though, streamed through Spotify


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

THE STONE
*David Olney*

_Bandcamp_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Morimur

_Einstürzende Neubauten - (1989) Haus der Lüge_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


>


Good choice. Great fun to be had trying to identify which bands are being 'honoured' - as I recall they take their velvet hats off to Syd Barrett's Pink Floyd, The Byrds, The Beatles, The Yardbirds, The Electric Prunes, The Move, The Kinks and The Beach Boys and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> Good choice. Great fun to be had trying to identify which bands are being 'honoured' - as I recall they take their velvet hats off to *Syd Barrett's Pink Floyd, The Byrds, The Beatles, The Yardbirds, The Electric Prunes, The Move, The Kinks and The Beach Boys* and I'm sure there are others.


You've mentioned quite a lot to be going on with! :lol:


----------



## Morimur

_The Trees Community - (2007) The Christ Tree_


----------



## Wood

The very best of Jethro Tull: early CD compilation.










Henry Hall


----------



## Dim7

Sonata Arctica - The Boy Who Wanted To Be A Real Puppet


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> _Einstürzende Neubauten - (1989) Haus der Lüge_


This. Recommended.


----------



## Morimur

_Skinny Puppy ‎- (1999) The Singles Collect_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Badinerie

I noticed in our local Sainsbury's there was a rack of LP's on sale including Led Zeppelin 2 and 4. This spurred me on to get out my vinyl and see how they were. I'm working my way through them and currently am on Four. Really enjoying them too!










Next up....Houses of the holy.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Do you mean that Sainsbury had vinyl copies of these on sale?


----------



## Badinerie

2 & 4 yes. There was a rack with the name Crossley on it I presume it was selling the players. There was some early Bowie starting about 12 quid.


Found the list on Sainsbury's site.

AC/DC Back in Black £16

Adele 25 £18

Amy Winehouse Back to Black £14

Bob Marley Legend £14

David Bowie The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars £16

David Bowie – Hunky Dory (£16)

David Bowie Nothing Has Changed (The Best of David Bowie) £20

Eagles Hotel California £12

Fleetwood Mac Rumours £12

Foo Fighters The Greatest Hits £18

Led Zeppelin Led Zeppelin IV £12

Led Zeppelin Led Zeppelin £12

Nick Drake Pink Moon £14

Nirvana Nevermind £14

The Beatles Abbey Road £16

The Beatles Sgt Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band £16

The Smiths The Queen is Dead £12

The Specials The Specials £12

The Stone Roses The Stone Roses £14


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Dr Johnson

Badinerie said:


> 2 & 4 yes. There was a rack with the name Crossley on it I presume it was selling the players. There was some early Bowie starting about 12 quid.
> 
> Found the list on Sainsbury's site.
> 
> AC/DC Back in Black £16
> 
> Adele 25 £18
> 
> Amy Winehouse Back to Black £14
> 
> Bob Marley Legend £14
> 
> David Bowie The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars £16
> 
> David Bowie - Hunky Dory (£16)
> 
> David Bowie Nothing Has Changed (The Best of David Bowie) £20
> 
> Eagles Hotel California £12
> 
> Fleetwood Mac Rumours £12
> 
> Foo Fighters The Greatest Hits £18
> 
> Led Zeppelin Led Zeppelin IV £12
> 
> Led Zeppelin Led Zeppelin £12
> 
> Nick Drake Pink Moon £14
> 
> Nirvana Nevermind £14
> 
> The Beatles Abbey Road £16
> 
> The Beatles Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band £16
> 
> The Smiths The Queen is Dead £12
> 
> The Specials The Specials £12
> 
> The Stone Roses The Stone Roses £14


Interesting.

I expect the CD versions are all available for about £5.00.


----------



## Morimur

_New Order - (1989) Technique_


----------



## Badinerie

11.00 pm Im on my third can of Grolsch and have this DVD on.


----------



## Barbebleu

Badinerie said:


> 11.00 pm Im on my third can of Grolsch and have this DVD on.


Wonderful artist and this is a great set. Her albums with Joe Bonamassa are knockout too.


----------



## Barbebleu

I'm listening to a Gillian Welch and Dave Rawlings bootleg - Travellin' Companion vol 4. Fantastic stuff with an amazing version of Jefferson Airplane's White Rabbit.


----------



## Badinerie

I like Gillian Welch too. Have a few of her cd's. Love Americana and old Timey.
Beth Hart is on at a local venue soon. Should be going to see her. The venue is doing that thing where the sell the seats at the back of the venue first. Im holding out for nearer seats.


----------



## elgar's ghost

From 1981... This band deserved to have been far more successful bearing in mind their status as prime movers within the mid-late 70s NY punk scene - the missing link between the New York Dolls and the Ramones. Raucous, occasionally comical but always lovable and bass player Andy Shernoff wrote some cracking tunes. Glad that the irrepressible Handsome Dick Manitoba is still keeping the flame.


----------



## EricABQ

_The Presidents of the United States of America_

There are times I'm convinced this was the best album of the nineties.


----------



## Badinerie

Live Big Brother and Full Tilt....


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Easy Goer

Jr. Walker & All Stars - Definitive Collection. A recent purchase inspired by Dr. Johnson's post in the 60s & 70s Soul Music thread.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Deep Purple - _Machine Head_

Current tracks: Lazy/Space Truckin'. Blackmore's soloing here and throughout the album is excellent.


----------



## Badinerie

Been enjoying the next Zepp lp....










And played along with a certain track...:lol:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Casebearer

Art Zoyd - Musique Pour L'Odyssee (1979)






French progrock mixed with experimental electronics & free chamber jazz. Very interesting. Reminds me of Henry Cow and parts make me think of some Residents albums.


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to Fred Frith - Gravity (1990) now, letting youtube do the thinking for me.

Gravity is as relevant today as it ever was, ha ha.


----------



## tdc

Sometimes I get a craving to listen to Action by Streetheart. Spider's got to be the best Canadian rock bassist.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Badinerie said:


> Been enjoying the next Zepp lp....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And played along with a certain track...:lol:


Excellent, nice setup .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frank Zappa - _Just Another Band from L.A. _









This album is hilarious. Haydn would've liked it .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After 2 days of pretty modern classical I suddenly had to hear some of this...


----------



## MrTortoise

The Nice - Five Bridges


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl double album*







On vinyl, 180 gr double album :tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic

Want to hear some awesome progressive rock, listen to Kaipa - Path of Humbleness at the 5:50 mark on.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Badinerie

Next LP in my Zepp trip....great music but not great sounding vinyl.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## opus55

Back to the 80's with Whitney Houston


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Weasels Ripped My Flesh






*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson

I think this has Curtis Knight on vocals.


----------



## pmsummer

MOON AND MIND
*Oregon*

_Vanguard_


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE THE ROOM ABOVE HER
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

From the new CD being released on May 6th.


----------



## regenmusic

Jukka Tolonen - Tolonen! (1971) [FULL ALBUM] Skipping around as it's diverse.


----------



## Pugg

Last night from Amsterdam to home after the concert:

​
Reneé Fleming; Dark Hope :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger & The Trinity - Streetnoise (1969 DLP)

Eclectic, mainly Hammond-driven mix of moody baroque pop, jazz-rock and a mild whiff of post-psychedelia. About 50% of the album is cover material but the group don't disgrace themselves on any of them (their cover of Dylan's 'This Wheel's On Fire' the previous year showed how inventive they could be) and at least they try to put their own spin on things rather than merely reproducing soundalike versions.

Driscoll, who only three or so years before was manning the phone at the Yardbirds fan club, sings with a very distinct tone which reminds me of Airplane-era Grace Slick at times. Especially worthy of note is her rendition of the traditional American folk ballad 'When I Was A Young Girl' - a real emotional tour-de-force. And her own compositions on this album are really quite good - had she concentrated on music full-time during the 70s and beyond it's not beyond the realms of fantasy to suggest that she could have had a career tangent as singular as, say, Scott Walker's.


----------



## eljr

*David Bowie
Blackstar*


----------



## Badinerie

Splashed out a little yesterday, well,a lot! Bought Led Zeppelin's Houses of the Holy and Physical Graffiti on Vinyl Deluxe editions! 'Houses' is a real improvement. The original lp was never a great sounding LP With 'Graffiti' the improvements are a bit more subtle but my original lp is showing its age so it was good just to hear a clear crackle free lp. Just finished listening to them this afternoon. apart from the extra lp's yet. Get those played tommorow.


----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
*The New Gary Burton Quartet*

_Mack Avenue_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

Music of Morocco: Recorded by Paul Bowles, 1959 (Dust-to-Digital)









http://www.dust-digital.com/morocco/
_From July to December 1959, Paul Bowles crisscrossed Morocco making recordings of traditional music under the auspices of the Library of Congress. Although the trip occupied less than six months in a long and busy career, it was the culmination of Bowles's longstanding interest in North African music._

Review by Richard Gehr
http://blog.bandcamp.com/2016/03/28/paul-bowles-in-morocco-the-lost-recordings/

I am about halfway through this 4-disc set. The music recorded here is vivid and energetic. A fantastic collection.


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger & The Trinity - Streetnoise (1969 DLP)


In my parents house that stands for : Absolutely Fabulous:tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dio - _Sacred Heart_









Probably Dio's best cover art?  In all seriousness, an excellent vocal performance by Dio, definitely one of his strongest. Some excellent tracks on the album, imo.


----------



## deprofundis

*Arcana* - early years very nice stuff, it remind me of a better dead can dance or more evolve early delerium let's says syrophenikan perriod per se...this is my verdict, i also have Raspail, and le serpent rouge(very groovy).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Badinerie

For the first year I had this lp I had it drawing pinned to my bedroom ceiling along with other duffers I bought then Including Deep purple's Come Taste the Band and Uriah Heeps High and Mighty.

Its still only a two tracker in my opinion...but I play it every few years just to check.
Thus endeth my Led Zeppelin reverie. Everything after this one never made it home!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Badinerie

Didnt make it all the way through Presence yet again. Need some aural cotton buds to clear the gunk out of my ears.

This lot should do. I'll start with Made in England. Chris Farlowe features.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson

In effect, a best of...


----------



## bharbeke

Complete studio albums of George Strait, Joe Diffie, and Gary Moore

In terms of best song catalog, I don't think anyone comes close to George Strait. He's got a great voice and knows how to pick his songs well. If he has a weakness, it is a lack of energy and creativity in his live show.

Joe Diffie is a singer that I grew up with, and even the later material that I am not familiar with is good stuff. I would put him down as an underrated artist.

Gary Moore is one of the most impressive guitar players I've heard, and he also can sing and write. He left us too soon, but he left behind an amazing legacy of music.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Great Brazilian artist I "discovered" some years ago while on honeymoon in Fuengirola, Spain (with a nice Caipirinha  )


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
*Gary Burton Quintet*

_ECM_


----------



## Casebearer

Laurie Anderson - United States Live.






Not just music. Much more. I've seen her in Amsterdam (1984) doing United States and have been an admirer of her work and intelligence since then.

Mach 20 performed live:


----------



## starthrower

The 25 minute suite, Cafe... never fails to leave me in astonishment!

Egberto Gismonti-guitars, piano
Jan Garbarek-soprano sax
Nana Vasconcelos-percussion
Collin Walcott-percussion
Ralph Towner-12 string guitar


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

TEXAS SHEIKS
*Geoff Muldaur* and the Texas Sheiks

_Tradition & Moderne GmbH_


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Geoff Muldaur is an American treasure! And apparently, an under-appreciated one. I went to see him back in 2001, and around 40 people showed up. Anyway, he's a sweet guy, and he signed my copy of The Secret Handshake, which is an absolutely terrific album!


----------



## cwarchc

An interesting mix of players
I got "into" Chris Thile through his interpretations of Bach on a mandolin
He is multi talented


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW CRYSTAL SILENCE
_The Duet_
*Chick Corea* - piano
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone

_Concord_


----------



## Casebearer

UB40 Live (that's the name of the album) on vinyl.









I don't regularly listen to reggae. All I know about reggae is (some) Bob Marley, UB40 and Linton Kwesi Johnson. But it's not that bad really!


----------



## eljr

*Anoushka Shankar
Land of Gold*


----------



## pmsummer

*MUCH better than the Wynton disc I played earlier on another, busier thread.*










THE MAGIC HOUR
*Wynton Marsalis Quartet*

_Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

CONCIERTO
*Jim Hall* - guitar
Paul Desmond - saxophone
Chet Baker - trumpet
Ron Carter - double-bass

_CTI_


----------



## starthrower

There aren't too many current prog rock albums that grab my attention, but this one is very good. An ambitious 2 CD set by Ohio based ensemble, Axon-Neuron. http://axonneuron.bandcamp.com/album/metamorphosis-2


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Punch Brothers - My Oh My


----------



## Badinerie

Meanwhile...on the Wizard Planet in the Galaxy of Rainbows...








Im still on my my Rock Vinyl 'trip' Lp 4 of Uriah Heep.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Led Zeppelin - Presence (1976). Nearly 40 years after buying it I'm still not exactly thrilled to bits with one or two of the tracks but the rest of the album, especially 'Achilles Last Stand' (sic.), 'For Your Life' and 'Nobody's Fault But Mine' never palls for me. And it was one of Jimmy Page's better production jobs, at least to these admittedly ageing ears - maybe the absence of keyboards on the album allowed for more clarity.


----------



## starthrower

After a mild and beautiful month of March, things turned very depressing here with
winter weather returning and bringing four inches of snow. I'm cheered up slightly
this afternoon with the arrival of this wonderful album. This one features group
performances of a number of Gismonti's great compositions including Maracatu
Frevo, Loro, and Em Familia. And a second disc of solo performances. ECM 1981


----------



## Badinerie

elgars ghost said:


> Led Zeppelin - Presence (1976). Nearly 40 years after buying it I'm still not exactly thrilled to bits with one or two of the tracks but the rest of the album, especially 'Achilles Last Stand' (sic.), 'For Your Life' and 'Nobody's Fault But Mine' never palls for me. And it was one of Jimmy Page's better production jobs, at least to these admittedly ageing ears - maybe the absence of keyboards on the album allowed for more clarity.


True enough...but still a bit of a Curate's Egg.


----------



## pmsummer

BLESSED QUIETNESS
_A Collection of Hymns, Spiritual, and Carols_
*Cyrus Chestnut* - solo piano

_Atlantic Jazz_


----------



## Badinerie

Number 5......I suspect you's will get bored with this long before I do..:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Badinerie said:


> True enough...but still a bit of a Curate's Egg.


Yeah, I see your point. When I got into LZ in 77-78 it was Presence, Houses of the Holy and some of Physical Graffiti which I had to work harder with than anything else by them.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM _


----------



## bharbeke

This clip is simply incredible. "A little emotional" from the description is underselling it.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Badinerie

Friday night in Birmingham....This lp has a great bottom end thump to it!


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSE HOTEL
*Robert Earl Keen*

_Lost Highway_


----------



## seven four

Paul Bley - 12 (+6) in a Row


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## seven four

Paul Bley - Time Will Tell


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian band Motorpsycho with new album "Here Be Monsters". Prog./psychedelic rock


----------



## seven four

Yes - Time and a Word


----------



## Badinerie

Next two.... Not their strongest period, but still the odd strong track.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I'd still rank _Sweet Freedom_ as the last strong album they did with David Byron - things weren't the same after that (hitting a nadir with _High & Mighty_ which you still to look forward to heh heh...).


----------



## cwarchc

Nothing like a bit of Janis Joplin for the morning commute


----------



## Conglomerate

Fuzzy socialist pop, what's not to like?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Badinerie

Badinerie said:


> Next two.... Not their strongest period, but still the odd strong track.


This is a great album. The last good one by a long chalk.. A few people I know love the first side but not the second. I love it all. 'Beautifull Dream' is one of my fave Heep tracks of all time I saw them live on this tour. blooming fantastic ! John Wettons bass solo brought plaster down from Newcastle City Hall's ceiling Lots of young girls screaming at the front of the stage for Dave Byron...followed by my screams as I leant over the balcony and got too close to a flash bomb!. Magic time!


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I'm glad you still like RtF even though I'm not a massive fan, despite some very good material on it. I like UH a lot but I can't help thinking what with Wetton's pedigree that the band were something for him to keep his hand in with after the disappointment of King Crimson splitting up - I couldn't imagine him being there for the long haul. All the same, it was genuine coup for the group to acquire his services and happily RtF sold really well.


----------



## pmsummer

PASS IN TIME
*Beth Orton*

_Heavenly / BMG_


----------



## seven four

Ralph Alessi - Quiver


----------



## Casebearer

Red Hill Orchestra, consisting of Jozef Dumoulin (Fender Rhodes), Ellery Eskelin (sax), Dan Weiss. Three highly original and very interesting musicians all worth following.






I happened to see Dan Weiss twice. Maybe the best jazz drummer there is. Incredibly rhythms, sounds and subtleties.
Tonight he performed in Nijmegen (Netherlands) with Tineke Postma's Sound Halo feat. Greg Osby. I was there, people!!!


----------



## Belowpar

It's when you know spring has truly arrived.


----------



## Badinerie

Belowpar said:


> It's when you know spring has truly arrived.


Nice turntable!


----------



## starthrower

Pretty cool tune. More edgy and aggressive than a lot of his stuff.


----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


>


Can anyone show me how to select the 'Unlike' button, before pressing the like?


----------



## pmsummer

SOL DO MEIO DIA
*Egberto Gismonti* - piano, guitar, flute, bottle 
Nana Vasconcelos - percussion, miscellaneous
Ralph Towner - 12-string guitar, bottle

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

VEGAS
*Two Tons of Steel*

_Palo Duro_


----------



## seven four

King Crimson - Live in Toronto

:wave:


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Rainbow - _Temple of the King_






Ritchie just lays down the punishment in that solo.  Excellent guitar work.


----------



## pmsummer

CAR WHEELS ON A GRAVEL ROAD
*Lucinda Williams*

_Mercury_


----------



## pmsummer

THE FROZEN BORDERLINE
_1968-1970_
*Nico*

_Elektra/Warner Bros. / Rhino_


----------



## pmsummer

DEPARTURE
*Gary Burton* 
& Friends

_Concord _


----------



## KenOC

Screaming Lord Sutch does Jack the Ripper! You've gotta be a certain age...






Also known as the Third Earl of Harrow, Screaming Lord Sutch founded the Official Monster Raving Loony Party in 1983 and stood in 40 elections, all of which he lost, a record. He hung himself in 1999.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## elgar's ghost

Top marks for the Nico and Scott Walker posts, chaps. I'm trying to imagine them collaborating - what an album that could have been... Anyhow, it's the Mothers' opening double-whammy for me this morning.

_Freak Out!_ (1966) and _Absolutely Free_ (1967)


----------



## Wood

JEFFERSON STARSHIP: Earth


----------



## seven four

Steve Howe - Homebrew 4


----------



## seven four

Lull - Cold Summer








Lull - Continue


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It is metal \m/


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

MY ZAPPA BLURAY "THE ROXY MOVIE" DIDN'T WORK NOW...more Primordial on spotify then...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bharbeke

Josh Groban - You Raise Me Up

This is his signature song, and it is beautiful every time.


----------



## Conglomerate

Photo from the liner notes


----------



## tortkis

Invocation/Transformations - Muskox









Mike Smith (banjo, dano, synth, flute), Ali Berkok (keyboard, synth), Ryan Driver (synth), Mark Laver (soprano saxophone), Erika Nielsen (cello), Lisa Conway (violin), Pete Johnson (fender bass), Jeremy Strachan (guitars, flute), Alia O'Brien (flute), Jamie Drake (drumset & percussion), Jake Oelrichs (drumset & percussion)


----------



## Casebearer

Rocking Chair Frank. He's a multimedia artist from San Diego. In 2009 he had this project. Wonderful videos too.

10 places inside:





Shaky fever:





High Noon:





Sugar & Spice





Blues at the outer edge of a spiral arm:


----------



## seven four

Lull - Dreamt About Dreaming


----------



## seven four

Hariprasad Chaurasia - Krishnadhwani


----------



## starthrower

Live recordings from January 2015. Features the 31 minute Metheny composed title track.


----------



## seven four

Tony Scott - Music for Yoga Meditation


----------



## pmsummer

SOPWITH CAMEL
*Sopwith Camel*

_One-Way Records via Kama Sutra_


----------



## pmsummer

NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Marc Johnson - double bass
Peter Erskine - drums
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet

_ECM_


----------



## tortkis

Outside The Dream Syndicate - Tony Conrad with Faust









RIP Tony Conrad (March 7, 1940 - April 9, 2016)


----------



## seven four

Santana IV 






.


----------



## Casebearer

Two 'secret pleasures' of mine and then the real stuff.

First a song from a Bulgarian television series about the Bulgarian hero Kapitan Petko Voyvoda who played a major role in the freedom fight against the Ottomans in the 19th century and became a friend of Garibaldi. I'm trying to sing it along when I put this on. Would like to have such a deep bass!






This is a bit more authentic (choir) version of the song.






Love this one also. Bulgarian folk (style) singing. If a girls sings to me like that I'm in love immediately.






But of course this is the real stuff. In my opinion human tragedy and loss cannot be expressed better.


----------



## Casebearer

And if you don't know these ones from Bulgaria we will put on your tombstone you waisted your life...
















I could go on and on and on.........


----------



## Casebearer

There seems to be something wrong with the Bulgarian youtube links. But maybe I like my posts even better this way.

PS. On a different computer it seems to be allright. No idea what happened. They went black or blank on the other one.


----------



## pmsummer

*Crossover*










I CARE IF YOU LISTEN
*Spring 2016 Mixtape*
1. Goodbye The Band - _That Corporate Park Was a Beautiful Human Beehive_ (5:06)
2. Monica Pearce (Sam Houston Percussion Ensemble) - _chain maille_ (8:12)
3. Andy Bliss (Nick Zammuto) - _Green Yellow Green Red_ (6:37)
4. Martha Mooke - _Two Windows_ (5:35)
5. Spektral Quartet - _The Ancestral Mousetrap (2014)
IV. Bringing a Dead Man Back Into Life_ (4:17)
6. Philip Thompson/IonSound Project - _Separate Self Mvt. I_ (5:02)
7. Nick Zoulek - _Symmetry: In Memories_ (5:28)
8. Kirk Pearson/BIT - _A Spark Glows_ (1:33)
9. Nadia Shpachenko/Genevieve Feiwen Lee (Tom Flaherty) - _Airdancing_ (8:27)
10. Joaquín Mendoza Sebastián - _…quizás se electrocutó_ (3:36)
11. George Hurd/Hurd Ensemble - _Four Went Down_ (6:00)
12. Masatora Goya (Carlos Boltes) - _Distance_ (7:38)
13. Evan Williams/Hocta Quartet - _Quartet for Saxophones, II._ (2:31)

_ICIYL download_


----------



## pmsummer

FLORILÈGE DE LA VIELLE A ROUE
_Music for Drone from the Middle Ages and from French Folk Traditions_
*René Zosso* - vocals and hurdy-gurdy
*Anne Osnowycz* - vocals and epinette des Vosges

_Harmonia Mundi Plus_


----------



## seven four

Robert Fripp - Exposure

.


----------



## Conglomerate

...In "Jane from Occupied Europe"


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut* & Friends

_Atlantic_


----------



## Pugg

​Eillen Farrel: I've got the right to sing the blues:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

In honor of Ritchie Blackmore's 71st birthday:


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


>


very cool ...................


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


> very cool ...................


Great performance of one of my favorite 20th century works. I tracked down a recording (same ensemble from a different performance in Mali) and Federal government agents are rushing it to me.


----------



## Badinerie

Not had much time to listen to anything lately but I borrowed this Lp from my Banjo player. 
Pretty good!


----------



## elgar's ghost

60's Zappa/Mothers tonight.


----------



## millionrainbows

Frank Zappa: Waka/Jawaka. A great "jazz" album by Zappa, with great horn writing, lots of killer trumpet from Sal Marquez, and sections too, great solos from keyboardist Don Preston and Zappa on guitars, with lots of his acoustic chord accompaniment, which he is not often noted for. Great themes and melodies in this, and lots of nifty time signatures, with great drumming by Aynsley Dunbar. I suggest listening to Big Swifty first, a rambling 17-minute improv, and then the title track after that.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Kontrapunctus said:


> In honor of Ritchie Blackmore's 71st birthday:


What??? He's 71??? Don't give me that ... 

Current non-classical listening: 
Led Zeppelin - _IV_ - 1994 Remaster.









Haven't listened to good ol' Led Zeppelin IV in a while. The strongest tracks are definitely 'Black Dog', 'Rock and Roll' and 'Stairway to Heaven', though the other tracks are solid of course.

Dio - _Holy Diver _ - Remastered version









Good ol' Holy Diver - all the tracks are solid and musically very well thought out imo. The CD contains an interview with RJD about forming the band and about all the tracks, quite interesting.

_Sacred Heart _









This album sees Dio try a more melodic, perhaps slightly 'commercial' direction, though this music is nevertheless completely Dioesque. I really like the approach on this album, it perhaps has more variety than 'Holy Diver' in terms of the types of songs and Dio's singing.


----------



## Badinerie

What good is sitting alone on the shelf....


----------



## pmsummer

RICHLAND WOMAN BLUES
*Maria Muldaur*

_Stony Plain_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Made an appointment to see a neurologist today - time to Check my Brain.


----------



## pmsummer

BEYOND THE MISSOURI SKY
_(short stories)_
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Pat Metheny* - guitar

_Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

FIRST LIGHT
*Richard & Linda Thompson*

_Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

*My inclination was to post this under 'Classical', but banjo.*










UNCOMMON RITUAL
*Edgar Meyer* - double bass
Béla Fleck - banjo
Mike Marshall - mandolin

_Sony_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian metal from Ihsahn of Emperor fame \m/


----------



## bharbeke

I've got a lot of Dwight Yoakam and Dolly Parton in my queue. Here is one I've recently enjoyed from Dwight's covers album of Buck Owens songs:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Lycia *-Wake and Iona quit nice stuff actually


----------



## tortkis

Classic Arabic Music ~ A Recital of Muwashahat with Afif Alvaréz Bulos and his ensemble (Folkways Records)


----------



## seven four

Jim Hall - Magic Meeting


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> UNCOMMON RITUAL
> *Edgar Meyer* - double bass
> Béla Fleck - banjo
> Mike Marshall - mandolin
> 
> _Sony_


A classic! I remember the day I bought a copy, 19 years ago! It was propped up on a little stand, just like your photo.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## seven four

Gnidrolog - In Spite of Harry's Toenail


----------



## seven four

Egg - Egg


----------



## Guest

seven four said:


> View attachment 83589
> 
> Egg - Egg


Mega mega respect!!!!


----------



## Guest

Blotted Science
The Machinations of Dementia.

Muscular, widdly widdly instrumental rock, like I've been a sucker for since AFT. A mere trio but I bet the drummer does masterclasses, the bassist plays a 5 string and the lead plays a 7 string. Or something. Endlessly inventive.


----------



## bharbeke

You got me interested, dogen. I will sample the first track and see what I think.


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


>


I've loved this one for ages! Little Feat at their peak, just before Lowell George went off the deep end.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> I've loved this one for ages! Little Feat at their peak, just before Lowell George went off the deep end.


I only got this today. Normally I avoid live albums.

I agree that the playing is superb. The version here of Mercenary Territory (which I never thought much of on The Last Record Album) is outstanding.

I wish I'd seen them live.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wonder why this song popped up in my head...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sturgill Simpson, A Sailor's Guide to Earth*

I particularly like the tracks where they imported the horns from the Dap Kings. The baritone sax even gets a chance to cut loose.


----------



## Badinerie

Hmm page 666 what would be appropriate?


----------



## pmsummer

DJANGO
*Modern Jazz Quartet*

_Prestige_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have heard some Daft Punk on spotify until I discovered that PJ Harvey has just released a new album! Major happening


----------



## cwarchc

Some more or Mr Meyer along with a few other, rather talented musicians


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet* 
with Eberhard Weber

_ECM_


----------



## tortkis

Taking issue - Tony Conrad / Genesis Breyer P-Orridge (Dais Records)








Tony Conrad (violin, bells), Genesis Breyer P-Orridge (violin, kalimba, percussion), Morrison Edley (percussion)
recorded 2009


----------



## beatnation




----------



## seven four

Egg - The Civil Surface


----------



## seven four

David Bowie - Pin Ups
David Bowie - Hunky Dory






.


----------



## seven four

Adrian Belew - Side One
Adrian Belew - Side Two


----------



## starthrower

Been digging this one since it was released in '87. Quirky, offbeat tunes
and brilliant guitar work.


----------



## norman bates

Cesar Camargo Mariano & Hélio Delmiro - Samambaia


----------



## Blancrocher

Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain


----------



## Casebearer

The Feelies - Crazy Rhythms


----------



## Casebearer

A secret pleasure: Etta James & Dr. John - I'd rather go blind.


----------



## Badinerie

Ooh yer! 3lp 180 gram vinyl. Stupendously good.


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
_The Gnostic Trio_
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
with Ikue Mori - electronics

_Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> Been digging this one since it was released in '87. Quirky, offbeat tunes
> and brilliant guitar work.


My favorite 'Supergroup'.


----------



## millionrainbows

dogen said:


> Mega mega respect!!!!


Does "Egg" have anything to do with Gong, of whom I'm a big fan?


----------



## seven four

millionrainbows said:


> Does "Egg" have anything to do with Gong, of whom I'm a big fan?


Steve Hillage did an album with Egg (an early Date Stewart band) called Khan.

.


----------



## seven four

Charles Lloyd - I Long To See You


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Gordontrek

It's very rare for me to listen to pop/rock at all. But here I am. I do in fact enjoy it once in a while. The simplicity is welcome after studying the rhythms at the end of Rite of Spring.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Casebearer

Károly Binder, Trilok Gurtu and Mihály Borbély (Budapest, 2004).






The music starts after 30 seconds.

After 7 minutes you'll see and hear a flute like you've never seen or heard.


----------



## Pugg

My dad had a crush on her, little did he know the poor man.


----------



## starthrower

My old girlfriend and I used to drive all over upstate NY and go to Duke shows.


----------



## Casebearer

Slade - Coz I love you.

It made a big impression on me when I was a teenager. Still like it of course.


----------



## Casebearer

Robert Wyatt - Pigs in there

Pigs... and they live in there?
At a day like this...Living in there?

Incredible genius. One of the most authentic songs I know.


----------



## Casebearer

Another Wyatt classic. His great interpretation of Chic's At last I am free.


----------



## Casebearer

Heartbreaking and exceptionally beautiful! Wyatt's Sea Song. (I'll stop now).


----------



## regenmusic

Ina Martell & Michael Hansen - Der zug fahrt ab (1970)


----------



## Pugg

regenmusic said:


> Ina Martell & Michael Hansen - Der zug fahrt ab (1970)


You must be from Germany


----------



## regenmusic

Ina Martell » Wenn du Hochzeit hast (1965)






Ina Martell - Blumen aus Eis 1970 East Germany


----------



## regenmusic

Pugg said:


> You must be from Germany


No, but I had a German girlfriend, lol....I'm part Scandinavian and Italian (and English) and as everyone knows if you mix all that up you get a German.


----------



## Pugg

regenmusic said:


> No, but I had a German girlfriend, lol....I'm part Scandinavian and Italian (and English) and as everyone knows if you mix all that up you get a German.


That's solved then, as long as you are happy.:cheers:


----------



## Schubussy

Shuggie Otis - Inspiration Information


----------



## Manxfeeder

*James Brown*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

WATERSHED
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*

_Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## tortkis

Joan of Arc - Tony Conrad (pump organ)












recorded 1968


----------



## bharbeke

I finished my Dwight Yoakam journey. In terms of songs that I enjoy, he is currently behind George Strait, Brian Setzer, Scorpions, and Gary Moore and just head of Brad Paisley. Most of those are still making music (RIP Gary), and I am still exploring other artists' catalogs, so that lineup can definitely shift around over time.

I'd like to recommend the albums Gone and If There Was a Way. Both were produced by Pete Anderson, and the sound and songwriting on those albums is killer.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prince "The Artist" R.I.P.*


----------



## starthrower

A favorite of mine from the excellent Cryptogramophone label.
Violinist Jenny Scheinmann has a beautiful sound. She's modern
and earthy/folky at the same time. I caught her on tour with
Bruce Cockburn about 4-5 years ago.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> *Prince "The Artist" R.I.P.*


Can't say I was much of a fan of his (a few songs I like), but this is pretty big news. Still in his 50s. RIP.


----------



## Balthazar

*Prince ~ Purple Rain*

An epic album...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Casebearer

Only for Dutch people: Bertus Staigerpaip jerking around with the lyrics of Prince (My pants are much to tight...)


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio De Andre - Dolcenera


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio De Andre - Citta Vecchia


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio de André - Carlo Martello


----------



## tortkis

Gamelan Music of Cirebon, Indonesia - Gamelan Sinar Surya









_"While most gamelan recordings thus far have focused on the music of Bali and south central Java, there is another, earlier style of Gamelan that is little known: the music from the ancient kingdom of Cirebon, Indonesia."_


----------



## tortkis

FANCY2013


----------



## Varick

One of my favorite Prince Albums. Close to a masterpiece.

V


----------



## Guest

Secret Chiefs 3
Book of Souls: Folio A


----------



## starthrower

I just picked up this 1993 recording. An excellent instrumental outing from the drummer/composer with Bill Frisell on guitar, and Wayne Horvitz on keyboards.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album from Ben Harper & the Innocent Criminals "Call it what it is" on spotify


----------



## elgar's ghost

Elvis the king of rock 'n' roll? I don't think so...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

EVERYBODY'S BROTHER
*Billy Joe Shaver*

_Compadre_


----------



## seven four

Sam Rivers and Dave Holland, vol. 1 & 2





.


----------



## pmsummer

THE RITE OF SPRING
_Gabriel Fauré, Igor Stravinsky, Claude Debussy, Johann Sebastian Bach_
*Hubert Laws*
*Don Sebesky* - arranger, conductor
_
CTI_


----------



## Varick

Going through some albums of his that I never listened to a lot (compared to his other albums that is).

V


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to my Midland hard core from 1970-71.















undefined


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the wonderfull sound of *Trial of the bow *passage rites an australian darkwave etheric band
if your into arcana or early delerium or dead can dance per se you might like em. there menber are ex menber of long gone
death doom legends disenbowldement.You should check this out.


----------



## Iean

Now listening to this amazing CD by Wolfmother!:angel:


----------



## tortkis

Cité de la Musique - Dino Saluzzi (ECM, 1997)








Dino Saluzzi (Bandoneon), Marc Johnson (Double-Bass), José María Saluzzi (Acoustic Guitar)


----------



## pmsummer

LIVE AT MOERS
_Recorded live at Moers Festival, Moers Germany, May 23, 2010_
*Arve Henriksen* - trumpet, electronics, vocal
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - violin
Rudy Royston - percussion

_JZM Transcription Services_


----------



## seven four

John McLaughlin - Extrapolation
John McLaughlin - Where Fortune Smiles 
Larry Young - In Paris (the ORTF Recordings)


----------



## Pugg

Playing in the car whilst driving:

​


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Black Sabbath's fourth and fifth albums from 1972 and 1973.


----------



## pmsummer

NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Marc Johnson - double bass
Peter Erskine - drums
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

Pere Ubu (I keep returning there).

First an oldie: I'm lookin' into the ..... Heart of Darkness






Woolie Bullie (from the roadtrip through Pennsylvania):

Geography is a language they can't screw up
The land and what we add to it cannot lie






And finally: Pere Ubu ahead of their time in 1976:


----------



## Stavrogin

Venetian Snares
Awesome music if you ask me


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

My favorite piece in 25/16 time (actually, the only piece I know in that time sig )






I dare you not to bob your head/tap your feet or otherwise move your body to the rhythm.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lotte Lenya - Moon of Alabama


----------



## Blancrocher

Hildegard Knef - Amsterdam


----------



## Blancrocher

Otto Waalkes - Zwergenlied


----------



## Dedalus

Been a while since I listened to this album. The last three songs in particular hit home.


----------



## seven four

Gavin Harrison - Circles
Gavin Harrison - Drop



.


----------



## pmsummer

DOMESTIC SONGS
*Solveig Slettahjell*

_ACT_


----------



## pmsummer

BOOK OF SILK
*Tin Hat Trio*

_Ropeadope_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

A TANGO EXCURSION
*Astor Piazzolla Reunion
Gary Burton*

_Concord_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Skipping around on spotify all the sad songs by Tom Waits. I have them all on CD too.


----------



## Barbebleu

John Mayer - Where the Light Is.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the fabulously talented Kimara Sajn, from Washington state. http://www.precognitiverecords.com/


----------



## Pugg

*On vinyl.*










Bridge over Troubled Water
On vinyl


----------



## Casebearer

Stavrogin said:


> Venetian Snares
> Awesome music if you ask me


Interesting although the breakbeats are too dominant for my taste. I like Hajnal from the same cd better:






But I like Szerencsétlen even more when you listen to it while watching the funny video at the same time. Then the breakbeat stuff doesn't annoy me suddenly.






Anyway thanks for your post because through it I found out about the Hungarian suicide song Szomorú Vasárnap! I'll start a different thread on that one.


----------



## tortkis

Music for Guitar & Patience - Le Berger (Home Normal)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## Dr Johnson

The album "M" from this 3 disc collection.


----------



## pmsummer

PUNCH
*Punch Brothers*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

*There IS a bit of 'Classical' mixed in here, but just a tiny bit... and it's suspect.*

http://bbc.in/1VX6VaS

But I encourage you to click and listen.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Various live videos on the Living Colour Music channel on youtube. My favourite band! Go Vernon Reid


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

Maja Osojnik is a very interesting lady from Slovenia living in Vienna. She does pop, folk, jazz but mostly electronics/musique concrete often accompanied by voice parts. She was one of the founders of the Low Frequency Orchestra and you can hear that she loves them.

Here she is at the Interpenetration festival in Graz (2015)


----------



## geralmar

Gloria Balsam; possibly her only release:


----------



## tortkis

Tin Hat: the rain is a handsome animal (17 songs from the poetry of E.E.Cummings)









sweet and adventurous.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to blue moon sung by elvis , no not blue moon of Kentucky, just blue moon, because it remind me of me...
Like it so mutch i sing it in the shower, i like the part when he sing , blue moon you saw me standing whiteout a love of my own... what a great song it make me feel sad(a worst offender in the sadness genra than joy division).I swear to god...


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to blue moon sung by elvis , no not blue moon of Kentucky, just blue moon, because it remind me of me...
> Like it so mutch i sing it in the shower, i like the part when he sing , blue moon you saw me standing whiteout a love of my own... what a great song it make me feel sad(a worst offender in the sadness genra than joy division).I swear to god...


You ought to give the Sinatra version a listen. It's definitely a great song, regardless of the artist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nifty overview of CCS (Collective Consciousness Society), the early 70s English rock/big band project led by vocalists Alexis Korner and Peter Thorup along with director John Cameron. They were around for three years but studio commitments (virtually all of the backing band were session musos) and the cost of taking such a large band on the road meant that they only managed to play a handful of live dates during that time.


----------



## seven four

Brian Eno - The Ship


----------



## Heliogabo

Some 80's Miles


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower




----------



## seven four

McDonald and Giles


----------



## starthrower




----------



## DeepR

Redshift, the best retro "Berlin School" synthesizer band in existence. 
Their music only works for me in small dosages, but when it works, it works alright. They make those analog synths sound better than anyone.

https://redshift2.bandcamp.com/track/redshift

This track from their first album is obviously heavily inspired by Tangerine Dream, like most of their stuff.


----------



## Figleaf

*Nunta La Români- Orchestra Paraschiv Oprea and soloists*










Some characterful and rather raucous Romanian traditional wedding music. Rough singing and playing, but an infectious sense of rhythm and fun. Wood and I found this old Electrecord double LP in a junk shop earlier today, in near perfect condition!


----------



## pmsummer

ANTIFOGMATIC
*Punch Brothers*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

RUSK II
*Unni Løvlid* - vocals
*Frode Haltli* - accordion
*Vegar Vårdal* - fiddle_

Helio_


----------



## Casebearer

DeepR said:


> Redshift, the best retro "Berlin School" synthesizer band in existence.
> Their music only works for me in small dosages, but when it works, it works alright. They make those analog synths sound better than anyone.
> 
> https://redshift2.bandcamp.com/track/redshift
> 
> This track from their first album is obviously heavily inspired by Tangerine Dream, like most of their stuff.


I don't care for the music that much but I agree their sound is great!


----------



## aleazk




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

FOLK SONGS
_Ballads, Hymns and Lullabies_
*Trio Mediaeval*
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

SECOND SIGHT
*Marc Johnson's Bass Desires*
Marc Johnson - bass
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Scofield - guitar
Peter Erskine - drums

_ECM_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Blancrocher

Charlie Chaplin - City Lights Music


----------



## Blancrocher

Michel Legrand - music for "Vivre sa vie"


----------



## Blancrocher

Delerue: Brouillard (Jules and Jim)


----------



## tortkis

Contratangos ~ New duos for Tango Bass - Juan Pablo Navarro (Epsa Music, 2010)









duos of double bass and other instruments: piano, guitar, or bandoneon.


----------



## Guest

DeepR said:


> Redshift, the best retro "Berlin School" synthesizer band in existence.
> Their music only works for me in small dosages, but when it works, it works alright. They make those analog synths sound better than anyone.
> 
> https://redshift2.bandcamp.com/track/redshift
> 
> This track from their first album is obviously heavily inspired by Tangerine Dream, like most of their stuff.


Nah, this is Redshift...


----------



## DeepR

No thanks. This is Redshift:

https://redshift2.bandcamp.com/track/glide

Turn up the volume!


----------



## DeepR

Every band should have a big Moog modular as center piece instead of some lousy singer with guitar.


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Stavrogin

The short clip on Radiohead's web space.


----------



## Stavrogin

Stavrogin said:


> The short clip on Radiohead's web space.


The full video of the new Radiohead song (just posted on Dead Air Space)
http://www.radiohead.com/deadairspace/201605032


----------



## pmsummer

CITÉ DE LA MUSIQUE
*Dino Saluzzi* - bandoneon
Marc Johnson - double-bass
José M. Saluzzi - guitar

_ECM_


----------



## bharbeke

Vince Gill - Down to My Last Bad Habit

This is a vast improvement over Guitar Slinger, sounding much closer to something like These Days or When Love Finds You. Every song is one that bears further listening.


----------



## Guest

Stavrogin said:


> The short clip on Radiohead's web space.


Their new single...






Love it! And the animation is splendid (I was raised on Bura and Hardwick)


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Their new single...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! And the animation is splendid (I was raised on Bura and Hardwick)


Excellent video.


----------



## deprofundis

im currently lisening to *CCR* (Creedence Clearwater revival), there best song , it's came out of the sky, the lyrics are funny has hell, the kind of song you sing along lol


----------



## norman bates

Arrigo Barnabé - Tubarões Voadores (1984)

Definitely a strange album. It sounds like a mix of Schoenberg (I'm thinking of his Pierrot lunaire), funk and new wave.
I guess that some would mention Zappa.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## CDs

Listening through Seal's discography from his debut in 1991 to last year's '7'.


----------



## Morimur

MacLeod said:


> Their new single...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! And the animation is splendid (I was raised on Bura and Hardwick)


Meh.

Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.


----------



## Casebearer

I've been searching for live material of John Coltrane on YouTube in the past but there wasn't much to be found then. Tonight I finally found a live performance of A Love Supreme (France, 1965) that was uploaded there a few months ago. The sound quality is great. Music reached it's state of perfection.


----------



## Blancrocher

Buena Vista Social Club - Chan Chan


----------



## Blancrocher

Elis Regina & Tom Jobim - "Aguas de Março"


----------



## tdc

*Stone Temple Pilots* - _Silvergun Superman_ live

Not the best video but very decent audio. High quality live Rock n' Roll here, I would've loved to see these guys in the early '90's.

RIP Scott Weiland one of the most talented frontmen in the history of rock.


----------



## Blancrocher

Caetano Veloso - Cucurrucucú paloma


----------



## Blancrocher

Vicente Fernandez - Aca Entre Nos


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Cinco de Maio and I'm seriously f'ed up after a couple pictures of Margaritas, a couple shots of Patron, and a couple tumblers of Hornitos Black Barrel (tequila aged in whiskey barrels). Now I'm listening to a Spotify playlist of Texas/Mexican music (Bob Wills, Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, Ray Charles' "Seven Spanish Angels", etc...) while sipping on more more Hornitos. What's the closest "classical" to rock n roll and old county and blues? Mozart's Magic Flute? Boccherini?


----------



## PJaye

I'm going to see Pierre bensusan in concert this Saturday here in Toronto. I'm so looking forward to it, as I've been a long time fan of his music.


----------



## tortkis

Blancrocher said:


> Caetano Veloso - Cucurrucucú paloma


So touching!

Currently listening to Caetano Veloso (1986) ...


----------



## Casebearer

Theme song from the Shaka Zulu TV-series and movie of the nineties

Now that was something else in those days, after all those westerns.






Or another version:


----------



## Casebearer

Ibrahim Maalouf (wonderful French-Lebanese trumpet player) at a Festival in Spain


----------



## Stavrogin

The clip of another new song by Radiohead on their web space right now.


----------



## Barbebleu

This is quite excellent. Highly recommended.


----------



## Stavrogin

And here it is, second single off the new Radiohead album

"Daydreaming"


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> *Stone Temple Pilots* - _Silvergun Superman_ live
> 
> Not the best video but very decent audio. High quality live Rock n' Roll here, I would've loved to see these guys in the early '90's.
> 
> RIP Scott Weiland one of the most talented frontmen in the history of rock.


I did see them in Nottingham, England. Damn good show too as I recall.

So people of a certain age can revel in some nostalgia, I found this band listing for the venue (Rock City)...

http://www.leftlion.co.uk/articles.cfm/title/rock-city-listings-1990-1994/id/3316


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Morimur

Barbebleu said:


> View attachment 84276
> 
> 
> This is quite excellent. Highly recommended.


Yep. Wadada sure is great.


----------



## Vaneyes

Just kidding.


----------



## seven four

Michael Formanek, Ensemble Kolossus - The Distance


----------



## tortkis

Psychic Temple Plays Music For Airports









Psychic Temple: Tabor Allen (drums), Philip Glenn (Hammond organ), Danny T. Levin (trombonium, euphonium, marching baritone, valve trombone), Paul Masvidal (electric guitar), Curt Oren (baritone saxophone), Cathlene Pineda (Wurlitzer electric piano), Sheridan Riley (drums & percussion), Chris Schlarb (electric guitar), Kris Tiner (trumpet), David Tranchina (double bass), Mike Watt (electric bass)






It rather reminded me of _In a Silent Way_. The accompanying piece _Music For Bus Stops_ is a contrasting, groovy jazz-rock. Very, very good. (Kris Tiner who plays the main theme is a wonderful trumpeter. I love his duo albums with Mike Baggetta.)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Radiohead's _In Rainbows_ and _Kid A_


----------



## regenmusic

Nick Drake Bryter Laytor


----------



## pmsummer

WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
Petra Haden - voice
Eyvind Kang - viola
Thomas Morgan - bass
Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion

_OKeh_


----------



## pmsummer

Nothing to see here. Keep moving.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

listening to some 90s stuff today;


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered this RT cover of the Donovan tune. It's available on the inexpensive soundtrack
album, Crossing Jordan. http://www.allmusic.com/album/crossing-jordan-mw0000025891


----------



## cwarchc

Listening to this.
It's their 2nd cd, which I bought at their gig in Manchester the other week
Good fun music, brilliant live


----------



## tortkis

SSAHHA - UMMI









Amino Belyamani (quarter-tone piano, percussion, vocals), Sam Minaie (bass), Qasim Naqvi (drums), Brahim Fribgane (oud, percussion, vocals), Houman Pourmehdi (ney, daf, tonbak), Shelley Thomas (vocals), Pedro Eustache (berber flutes)

_"deep Moroccan grooves on a retuned piano"_ (DoM)


----------



## pmsummer

*Attempting to broaden my audience...*










FOOTPRINTS
*Jai Uttal* - arranger/composer, bells, cello, chimta, dotar, ektara, gopichard, gubgubbi, guitars, harmonium, kartals, shaker, swaramandala, synthesizer, vocals
Don Cherry - trumpet
Lakshmi Shankar - vocals

_Triloka_


----------



## pmsummer

TO MUM, FROM AYNSLEY AND THE BOYS
*The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation*

_Blue Label_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## GreenMamba

Lester Young and Teddy Wilson

"Prisoner of Love" just slays me.


----------



## tortkis

Silver Wheel of Prayer - Roy Montgomery (VHF Records)









Roy Montgomery (guitar, EBow, organ)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a dark ambient noise released i recorded decade ago back in the early 90'' , it's called mystereously *'' Usine 451''*.
This ''music' or ''noise'' gently drone or is ear bleeding frequency, the story behind this, i have a storage room, where i keep crap or thing i dont know where to put .

So i found several cd and i was like ockay empty Pocket, cd that dosen work and than bam!, it struck me usine 451 6 kilometric track it last 72+ minutes... i was like jeez i really made this, this sound kinda cool, i will ask a friend who is a musician to remix or re recorded it in other word polish the product compress some frequency, it already sound rad.

You guys know i was a noisician back than i talk about my band, than found this obscur released and i was like jeez hmm
this is interresting, i sculted drones and feedback in an odd way.Why post on this since no one gonna ear it here oh well
i felt like it,im proud of my musical project, musical loosely said it's not music and it's not pure noise there is some structure
anyway, have a nice day, a dude like Masami Akita of Merzbow fame might like it or skullflower new Noisy material.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

PROMISES KEPT
*Steve Kuhn* - piano
w/Strings

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


>


The singer Victor Brox has a good voice. Reminds me of Nick Cave and Jim Morrison.


----------



## Guest

Guapo
Black Oni


----------



## GreenMamba

The incomparable Oliver "Tuku" Mtukudzi, from a mixed CD prepared for me by an acquaintance several years ago.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## CDs

Charlie Haden & Hank Jones _Steal Away_.


----------



## pmsummer

RODEO ROMANCE
_Blazing Guitars Celebrate the Romance of the West_
*The Sons of Cisco*
featuring Frank Corrales

_Buckaroo Records_


----------



## Casebearer

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Abbatoir Blues


----------



## pmsummer

TRAIL OF SOULS
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Knut Reiersrud* - guitar
In The Country
Morten Qvenild - piano
Roger Arntzen - double-bass
Pål Hausken - drums

_ACT_


----------



## Conglomerate

The Dead C - Harsh 70's Reality


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent* - piano
Brian Bromberg - double-bass
Joe LaBarbera - drums

_Artistry_


----------



## Biwa

porcupine tree - in absentia


----------



## Casebearer

Johnny Cash - The mercy seat


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to Merzbow- pulse demon and venerology , skullflower -desire for holy war and tribulation and perhaps masonna-inner mind mystique, than i will lisen to some Xenakis since my material sound like him to and lou reed metal machine music. 

All of these were influence to some degree of my project Usine 451, that is a dark ambient / harsh noise band that drone or you could simply says it's a noise band like china's Torturing nurse (i.e).


----------



## Pugg

*late last night*

​
*Rufus Wainwright*: Take All My Loves
Shakespeare Sonnets on music


----------



## Guest

_A Moon Shaped Pool_ - Radiohead

And if you've not found this website, it can be quite handy if you're interested in the lyrics and the stories behind some of the songs.

http://www.greenplastic.com/radiohead-lyrics/

View attachment 84495


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## Iean

PRINCE :angel:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

MODERN FOLK IS RUBBISH
*Various Late-60s/Early-70s Artists*
Compiled and Mixed by The Owl Service Jukebox

_Rif Mountain_


----------



## pmsummer

ACID TRACKS: AN INTRODUCTION TO THE ROOTS OF PSYCH-FOLK
*Various Late-60s/Early-70s Artists*
Compiled and Mixed by The Owl Service Jukebox

_Rif Mountain_


----------



## pmsummer

THE PIPER AT THE GATES OF DAWN
*Pink Floyd*

_EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

SHADOW BEHIND THE IRON SUN
*Evelyn Glennie*
Evelyn Glennie - percussion, improvisation
Michael H. Bauer - production, improvisation, mixing

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## starthrower

I've been on a bit of a Savoy Brown kick for the first time in about 20 years.
I really dig this one, and Raw Sienna. And I need to pick up Looking In, and
I'll be all set.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

MIRO REFLECTIONS
_Time Further Out_
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*

_Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti*

_Verve_


----------



## AndreyGaganov

Peter Hammill - "Autumn".


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

Midori Takada: Through The Looking Glass





Midori Takada is a composer / percussionist. This is fantastic.


----------



## Pugg

​Andrew Lloyd Webber :Jesus Christ Superstar: 1996 London Cast Recording Soundtrack
Joanna Ampil David Burt Steve Balsamo Zubin Varla


----------



## Lukecash12

I guess you could say that Muse is "non-classical", but in a lot of ways they are. If they had fleshed this out into a full symphony, I would be so happy:


----------



## pmsummer

SOL DO MEIO DIA
*Egberto Gismonti* - 8-string guitar, kalimba, piano, wood flutes, voice, bottle
Naná Vasconcelos - percussion, berimbau, tama, corpo, voice, bottle
Ralph Towner - 12 string guitar
Collin Walcott - tabla, bottle 
Jan Garbarek - soprano saxophone

_ECM_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## CDs

Listening to Tracy Chapman's full discography from her first _self titled_ album in 1988 to her latest album _Our Bright Future_ in 2008.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer

DEVOTIONS
*Ketil Bjørnstad*

_EmArcy_


----------



## pmsummer

GETZ/GILBERTO #2
_Live at Carnegie Hall_
*Stan Getz & Joao Gilberto*
with Gary Burton

_Verve_


----------



## Autocrat

My birthday the other day, so....








David Bowie, Blackstar.








Elvis Costello & The Roots, Wise Up Ghost








Paul Kelly, Seven Sonnets & A Song








Sex Pistols, Never Mind the Boll*cks, BluRay Audio.


----------



## pmsummer

*Had a pretty good upright bass player on this tour.*


----------



## Guest

youtube festival...currently ministry...so what ... live ..


----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBIE
*Bill Evans Trio*
Bill Evans - piano
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums

_Riverside_


----------



## regenmusic

Roger Rodier - Upon Velveatur (1972)


----------



## Morimur

https://harveyvaldes.bandcamp.com/album/pointcounterpoint


----------



## Vronsky

*Swans: The Burning World*










Reviving memories these days with _The Burning World_ by Swans.
Great cover BTW.


----------



## bharbeke

The Mavericks: What a Crying Shame

Most of the songs are very good, and Raul Malo's voice shines on all of them.


----------



## Iean

Still amazing after all these years :angel:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I listened to some Anthony Braxton last night, what a fine saxophonist!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Fates Warning - Perfect Symmetry 

I haven't listened to much or very little music that isn't classical or jazz in the last few years, but had "Chasing Time" in my head, so I dug around my CDs and pulled out this album and gave it a spin. It is a meaningful album to me.


----------



## Dawood

I haven't listened to any non-'classical' music since I got my new headphones.

Not connected I decided to listen to *Om: Conference of the birds*.

The new headphones reveal layers of atmosphere not experienced before.

At Giza: an army of peaceful monks treading the earth - thunderous love in their hearts. 
Don't dare disrespect them.

They will kill you.


----------



## pmsummer

SAXOPHONE COLOSSUS
*Sonny Rollins* - tenor saxophone
Tommy Flanagan - piano
Doug Watkins - bass
Max Roach - drums

_Prestige_


----------



## Casebearer

Juan Serrano from Cordoba (Spain) living in Florida. Probably the only Dr. in flamencology...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer

Beautifully frightening, like a modern day Nostradamus.






Lyrics:

http://http://www.metrolyrics.com/another-day-in-america-lyrics-laurie-anderson.html


----------



## pmsummer

THE AYNSLEY DUNBAR RETALIATION
*The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation*

_Not Bad Records_

via Liberty


----------



## starthrower

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I got turned on to Patricia Barber with that album back in 2000. She's a great talent, and Modern Cool is one of the best sounding CDs in my collection. Engineered by Jim Anderson, who also recorded the Joe Henderson Big Band album, and some of James Carter's early stuff.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> I got turned on to Patricia Barber with that album back in 2000. She's a great talent, and Modern Cool is one of the best sounding CDs in my collection. Engineered by Jim Anderson, who also recorded the Joe Henderson Big Band album, and some of James Carter's early stuff.


I agree--it does sound great. A friend brought his 2-LP set of it when he wanted to hear my audio system, which was my introduction to it. Wow, it might sound a tad richer, but at $50, I think I'll stay with the CD, which cost me only $6!


----------



## Iean

Welcome back, Roxette:angel:


----------



## Biwa

the allman brothers band - idlewild south


----------



## Blancrocher

Xiu Xiu - Plays The Music of Twin Peaks


----------



## norman bates

I'm listening to Dorival Caymmi these days. I love the atmosphere of many of those old tunes.

A lenda do Abaeté





Noite de temporal





O vento


----------



## Schubussy

Blancrocher said:


> Xiu Xiu - Plays The Music of Twin Peaks


I'll have to give this a listen later, love the music Twin Peaks and these versions sound pretty interesting.


----------



## pmsummer

LIVE IN BREMEN: 1974
*Gary Burton Quintet*
Gary Burton - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass
Bob Moses - drums

_JZM - Bremen Rudfunk_


----------



## seven four

Bill Evans - Some Other Time, the Lost Session from the Black Forest


----------



## pmsummer

SUNSHINE SUPERMAN
*Donovan*

_EMI - Capitol_


----------



## Xenakiboy

XTC - Skylarking

Haven't listened to rock music for a long while but I'm gradually enjoying it again!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

O BROTHER, WHERE ART THOU?
_Original Motion Picture Sountrack_
*Various Americana and Roots Artists*
Compiled by T Bone Burnett

_Mercury_


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Casebearer

Extreme/death metal versions of Il Pulcino Pio - a children's song and reggaeton summer hit from a few years back


----------



## kartikeys

A classically inspired song:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

NEW FRIEND
*Eugene Friesen* - cello
Paul Halley - piano, pipe organ

_Living Music_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Going to try to learn this when I get an electric guitar in 2-3 weeks. Been stricktly classical for 10 years. I have to hear this over and over. I'll never manage the midi-stuff...


----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
*The New Gary Burton Quartet*

_Mack Avenue_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Casebearer

Iva Bittová, one of the most authentic experimental vocal artists. This is just one example of her versatile body of work.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Iean

Chicago :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

JOE PASS IN HAMBURG
*Joe Pass* - guitar
NDR Bigband
Radio Philharmonie Hannover

_ACT_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

THE KNEE PLAYS
_Music for Robert Wilson's CIVIL warS_
*David Byrne*
The Dirty Dozen Jazz Band

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

BLOOD ON THE SADDLE
*Tex Ritter*

_Capitol_


----------



## Xenakiboy

A Doo *** compilation! I know it's silly but there is something charming about it


----------



## pmsummer

Party on.


----------



## Casebearer

George Clinton - The Cinderella Theory


----------



## Blancrocher

Charles Jolly - The Laughing Policeman


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE THE ROOM ABOVE HER
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone

_ECM_


----------



## Casebearer

Pere Ubu - Golden Surf II from the Carnival of Souls


----------



## CDs

Listening to the full discography of Chris Botti from his _First Wish_ in 1995 to _Impressions_ in 2012.


----------



## pmsummer

I LONG TO SEE YOU
*Charles Lloyd & The Marvels*
Charles Lloyd - tenor saxophone, alto flute
Bill Frisell - guitar
Reuben Rogers - bass
Eric Harland - drums
Greg Leisz - steel guitar

_Blue Note_


----------



## agoukass

Jasmine
Keith Jarrett, piano
Charlie Haden, bass


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## pmsummer

A TEMPORARY DIVE
*AneBrun*

_DetErMine_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Casebearer

Les Shleu Shleu (on vinyl), the best band from Haiti it is said.


----------



## Casebearer

Lalgudi Jayaraman - Mara Vairi Ramani. It's a nAsikAbhUshanI raga but you probably would have guessed that.


----------



## Casebearer

"A super rendition of one of my all time favorite song, Adamodi galade of Sri Thyagaraja Swamy, set in Charukesi, Adi talam by Sri Lalgudi Jayaraman.

Following a brief essay of the raga, the various sangathis that Sri LGJ sets about for the pallavi is just mindblowing. One cannot ask for more as Mridangam maestro Sri Karaikudi Mani and G Harishankar on Kanjeera provide the perfect accompaniment to an ultimate rendition of the song" (Vijay Kannan on YT)


----------



## Casebearer

Nairobi Golf Kid


----------



## Casebearer

Musica Andalusi - Li Habibi


----------



## Casebearer

Eno/Byrne - My Life in the Bush of Ghosts. One of the best albums ever made.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Toby Twining Music, Shaman*

I guess this is nonclassical. It's hard to tell. Lots of a capella vocal tricks.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Xenakiboy

Not currently but recently I have been listening to a lot of XTC, after I discovered them of a Sorabji blog, of all places! :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

CROSSING JORDAN
_Music from the NBC TV Series_
Sam Phillips, Marc Anthony Thompson, Alison Krauss, Cassandra Wilson, Richard Thompson, Lucinda Williams, The Holmes Brothers, Vic Chesnutt, Jill Hennessy, Joe Henry, Wendy Melvoin, Lisa Coleman, Rosemary Clooney
*T Bone Burnett* - executive producer

_DMZ - Sony_


----------



## pmsummer

ACCELERANDO
*Vijay Iyer Trio*
_
ACT_


----------



## Casebearer

^

In my opinion Iyer is one of the most interesting jazz composers/pianists today.


----------



## Vronsky

*Wolfgang Lendle: Spanish Guitar Music*










Wolfgang Lendle: Spanish Guitar Music


----------



## aleazk

Bill Evans with Toots Thielemans.


----------



## CDs

Tracy Chapman - Greatest Hits


----------



## Iean

Best Track : One Friend :angel:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very much into guitarist Vernon Reid these days. So anything by him, meaning: Living Colour, Masque & Spectrum Road  He's the MAN!!!


----------



## pmsummer

MODERN COOL
*Patricia Barber*

_Premomition_


----------



## pmsummer

NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Marc Johnson - double bass
Peter Erskine - drums
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet

_ECM_


----------



## Casebearer

Frank Zappa - Barcelona 1988. Two hours long of the Best Band You Never Heard In Your LIfe. Well, I did, but it was in Rotterdam (same tour). It was mind boggling.






I ask your attention for "When the lie's so big". Not often mentioned, as it's not from his more popular periods, but an incredible piece of music.


----------



## Casebearer

And of course Big Swifty.


----------



## tortkis

In an Ambient Way - Powerhouse (Chesky Records, 2015)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two tasty compilations taking in Ike & Tina's high energy R & B early-mid 60s output on the Kent label followed by funkier material from the late 60s/early 70s. And all credit to Tina - she wrote some good stuff during those rare periods in the early 70s when a coke-crazed Ike wasn't slapping her around.


----------



## Taggart

The sound quality may not be too good, but the music is excellent.


----------



## starthrower

I bought these folk/bluegrass guitar classics over 30 years ago, and they remain two of my favorites.


----------



## Morimur

From the dark continent...


----------



## pmsummer

THE APPEARANCE OF COLOUR*
John Metcalfe*

_Realworld_


----------



## seven four

Moby - Long Ambients 1: Calm, Sleep
Bad Company - Live at Wembly 2010
Robin Trower - Where Are You Going To
Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs
Terry Reid - Bang, Bang You're Terry Reid
Buffalo Springfield Again






:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Tired of easy listening? Try this album!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Cante Flamenco "Forms"_ Soleares & Siguiriyas _ I've recently begun reading about, watching and listening to Cante Flamenco. The following two "forms" are my favorites.

http://www.talkclassical.com/41033-thoughts-about-cante-flamenco.html (Go Down to Post #6)

The first is proof that traditional cante still lives here and there. The cantaora is the gifted daughter, Estrella Morente, of the cantaor Enrique Morente. The guitarist is Juan "Pepe" Habichuela. 





The second offering is sung by the then-young but renowned gitano cantaor Antonio Nuñez, aka El Chocolate, recently deceased. The guitarist is Eduardo de la Malena. The particular song here is one made famous long ago by the greatest of gitano cantaors, Manuel Torres.


----------



## Strange Magic

.p


JosefinaHW said:


> The first is proof that traditional cante still lives here and there. The cantaora is the gifted daughter, Estrella Morente, of the cantaor Enrique Morente. The guitarist is Juan "Pepe" Habichuela.


I'm very happy that some are sharing my love of cante flamenco. And here I get to correct the name of the aforementioned accompanist to Estrella Morente--he is José "Pepe" Habichuela.


----------



## JosefinaHW

This one is another MUST SEE and HEAR:

José de la Tomasa por Malagueñas





 (Make Sangria and Enjoy!)


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just listened to Skylarking by XTC AGAIN and it's definitely my favourite rock album at the moment, it's memorable and there is something special about it!


----------



## Vaneyes

God bless the Queen, and Dame Shirley.


----------



## seven four

John McLaughlin - Belo Horizonte
John McLaughlin - The Montreux Concerts, disc 1,2 & 6 (Mahavishnu v.2 & the One Truth Band)
Mahavishnu - Adventures in Radioland
Max Richter - SLEEP [Remixes]
Moby - Long Ambients 1: Calm, Sleep
Jon Hassell - Fourth World, Vol. 2 - Dream Theory in Malaya
Philip Glass - Songs From Liquid Days
Béla Bartók: Sonata for Guitar, transcription by Christophe Dejour
Buffalo Springfield - Buffalo Springfield Again
Buffalo Springfield - Last Time Around


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

Fennesz: Endless Summer (Mego, 2001)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

Jacques Brel. Do we still know him here? Such a great performer, poet and composer. Ahead of his time. 
"I've been singing for it's the only reason for a song to exist."





. From 1959





. From 1966.





. From lang ago.










. Interview with English subtitles


----------



## bharbeke

I have been listening to the albums from some opening acts for concerts I will attend this summer. Here are the best songs I heard:

Maddie & Tae: "Fly"
Tyler Farr: "A Guy Walks Into a Bar," "Withdrawals"
Brett Eldredge: "Wanna Be That Song," "Mean to Me"
Michael Ray: "Another Girl," "Run Away With You"


----------



## Xenakiboy

XTC - English Settlement

I can't explain how much I love this band after discovering them two weeks ago. Their songwriting is so perfect and often deceptively prog rock, for an alternative rock band!


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> XTC - English Settlement
> 
> I can't explain how much I love this band after discovering them two weeks ago. Their songwriting is so perfect and often deceptively prog rock, for an alternative rock band!


I was a big fan in the early days; saw them in Manchester and got Barry Andrews a drink at the bar.


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> I was a big fan in the early days; saw them in Manchester and got Barry Andrews a drink at the bar.


That is awesome! They're are one of the only rock bands that have peaked ANY interest at all for me over the past few years and I'm blown away. So you know they're doing something right! :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

DEPARTURE
*Gary Burton*
& Friends
_
Concord_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## tortkis

Like a Duck to Water - Mother Mallard's Portable Masterpiece Company (Cuneiform Records, 1976)


----------



## Xenakiboy

XTC - English Settlement, AGAIN! :cheers:


----------



## deprofundis

*Vangelis - chariot of fire Jarre Equinoxe*, one would swear Jarre anticipated megaman music in the 70''
this by all mean is amazing, thn what about Vangelis well this songs and alpha remain monolith of importance
in the electronic music.


----------



## pmsummer

STANDARDS
*Jimmy Smith* - organ
Kenny Burrell - guitar
Donald Bailey - drums

_Blue Note_


----------



## Xenakiboy

One of my favorite rock albums of all time:


----------



## pmsummer

CAPE TOWN REVISITED
*Abdullah Ibrahim* Trio

_Tip Toe_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Vangelis, _Cosmos, Theme_ You bring back old memories, DeP. This is the theme song. There's another piece I loved but will have to search for the name and video.






The other piece I mentioned, _Alpha_:


----------



## pmsummer

RITE
*Unni Løvlid*

_Grappa_


----------



## Casebearer

Midori Takada, a Japanese composer and percussionist. Through the Looking Glass is on the list of 10 essential Japanese records that no one is looking for.
http://www.thevinylfactory.com/vinyl-factory-releases/geisha-boogie-10-essential-japanese-records-that-no-one-is-looking-for/


----------



## CDs

*Chris Botti - December*

Nothing like Christmas in June!


----------



## pmsummer

PATHWAYS
_Live at Birdland_
*Dave Holland Octet*

_Dare2_


----------



## pmsummer

JAZZ FOR RELAXATION
_Full Range High Fidelity_
*Marty Paich* - piano
Larry Bunker - vibraphone
Joe Mondragon - double bass
Howard Roberts - guitar
Frank Capp - drums_

VSOP - Tampa_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

BAGS MEETS WES!
*Milt Jackson
Wes Montgomery*
Wynton Kelly
Sam Jones
Philly Joe Jones

_Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

A NEW PERSPECTIVE
*Donald Byrd*
Band & Voices
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

THE SOURCE
*Ali Farka Toure*

_Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ

_ECM_


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Xenakiboy

After that, I feel in the mood for more Patton at moment so I've gotten out my copy of the first Tomahawk album!! Blasting this on my stereo! And the neighbours are listening to Americana stuff too, it's great! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> *Chris Botti - December*
> 
> Nothing like Christmas in June!
> 
> View attachment 85338


I love Chris Botti, posted before, no one respond., well their loss


----------



## Casebearer

Brian Eno's Textures. Not commercially released as an album.


----------



## CDs

Pugg said:


> I love Chris Botti, posted before, no one respond., well their loss


Yep! Good stuff. I'm listening through his full discography.


----------



## Casebearer

Roxy Music - In Every Dream Home A Heartache. Haunting music and beautiful poetry.


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Yep! Good stuff. I'm listening through his full discography.












This is my favourite from 1995 .


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*
John Medeski - piano, organ
Kenny Wollesen - vibes
Trevor Dunn - bass
Joey Baron - drums

_Tzadik_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Casebearer said:


> Roxy Music - In Every Dream Home A Heartache. Haunting music and beautiful poetry.


Remember Roxy Music (and Bryan Ferry) this way. Such a shame their music was so unadventurous after reforming in 1979.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## CDs

On a Linn Records SACD kick right now. First Mozart now *Alyn Cosker - Lyn's Une*


----------



## CDs

Pugg said:


> This is my favourite from 1995 .


His albums on Verve are ok but I think he found his groove on his first two albums with Columbia _Night Sessions_ and _A Thousand Kisses Deep_.


----------



## tortkis

Lost In The Humming Air (Music inspired by Harold Budd) (Oktaf, 2012)









Deaf Center, Loscil, Martin Fuhs, Biosphere, Xela, Marsen Jules, Andrew Thomas, Mokira, Christopher Willits, Taylor Deupree, Rafael Anton Irisarri, Porn Sword Tobacco, bvdub & Criss Van Wey


----------



## Guest




----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


>


R.I.P. Swarbie, thanks for memories.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Cardiacs - A little man and a house and the world

Love these guys so much, one of the best!


----------



## Casebearer

The Who - Baba O'Riley. There was something very innovative about this song in musical history but I forgot what.


----------



## Casebearer

The Who - Quadrophenia. I have this album for a very long time and give it a listen every now and again. It's still very nice and has this unique atmosphere. A whole lot of great bass playing too.


----------



## Pugg

Casebearer said:


> The Who - Quadrophenia. I have this album for a very long time and give it a listen every now and again. It's still very nice and has this unique atmosphere. A whole lot of great bass playing too.


Someone gave me Tommy by the Who, don't know what to think of it


----------



## Casebearer

Forget about it and listen to Quadrophenia


----------



## Casebearer

On the other hand: as we seem to be be in completely different musical worlds I'd be glad to take this one and others off your hands in exchange for albums I don't like.


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> Someone gave me Tommy by the Who, don't know what to think of it


I think you had to be there.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> I think you had to be there.


I was born in 1985 so


----------



## Czech composer

If you want four-chord song switch it off at 0:07


----------



## Iean

Christopher Cross :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

Casebearer said:


> The Who - Baba O'Riley. There was something very innovative about this song in musical history but I forgot what.


The answer is: Terry Riley.


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> Forget about it and listen to Quadrophenia


I suppose it's hip to favor Quadrophenia, but I prefer Tommy. Followed by Live At Leeds, and The Who Sell Out. Of course, Who's next is brilliant, but I can't listen to it due to over exposure.


----------



## seven four

Jack DeJohnette - In Movement






.


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass

_ECM_


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> I suppose it's hip to favor Quadrophenia, but I prefer Tommy. Followed by Live At Leeds, and The Who Sell Out. Of course, Who's next is brilliant, but I can't listen to it due to over exposure.


It might be hip, don't know about that, but I've always preferred Quadrophenia, maybe due to overexposure to Tommy in those days (you couldn't avoid it). Anyhow it was not so much my opinion as an attempt to get Pugg to listen to something else than classic classics and enjoy it.


----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


> The answer is: Terry Riley.


Could you expand on that? If memory serves me right it had something to do with the guitar loops used.


----------



## KenOC

All too decadent. Their earlier stuff:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Ben Levin Group - Invisible Paradise 

I discovered this guy and his band a few weeks ago and alongside XTC has made me want to explore a bit more prog rock again. He is an amazing guy, check him out. He writes 40 minute epic songs, shreds guitar, even raps. Seems a very humble guy too! Like Frank Zappa meets Kendrick Lamar!


----------



## Xenakiboy

https://benlevingroup.bandcamp.com/album/invisible-paradise


----------



## Xenakiboy

Also this make freak some of you out but its a very powerful epic prog piece dealing with a part of the human condition and psychology.






Those into prog metal may love the heck out of this! :guitar:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Sorry for all the posts today, I'm in a folk/country mood now. Some of Young's music has meant a lot to me growing up, so I put on this beauty! :cheers:


----------



## Dr Johnson

KenOC said:


> All too decadent. Their earlier stuff:


Come, come, sir! Surely you would not call Live At Leeds and Who's Next decadent?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

GARCIA
*Jerry Garcia*
Phil Kreutzmann

_GDM_


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I'm listening to "The Almighty," the brain child of the Red Hot Chili Peppers guitarist John Frusciante and rap duo Black Knights.


----------



## starthrower

Sweet track included as a bonus on one of the Raven Records 2-fers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After Neil Young's curiously underwhelming debut these next two beauties cemented his reputation as rock royalty.


----------



## tortkis

Here's That Rainy Day (For Didier) - Noël Akchoté


----------



## Guest

This Heat
made available

Certainly one of the most important of "avant-garde" bands. Their unsettling music was like a bomb blast born out of the Cold War late twentieth century.


----------



## pmsummer

DAY IS DONE
*Brad Mehldau Trio*
Brad Mehldau - piano
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Jeff Ballard - drums​
_Nonesuch_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to John Zorn's Klezma Jazz group 'MASADA".

I used to listen to them quite a bit last year, LOVE IT!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

It's a treat!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to go all the way now! :devil:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm going to go all the way now! :devil:


This and Brahms at the same time?
Now I am confused.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> This and Brahms at the same time?
> Now I am confused.


I posted this near the end of the album silly


----------



## seven four

Pat Metheny - The Unity Sessions










.


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL & PAT METHENY
*Jim Hall
Pat Metheny*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

This Heat
Deceit

from the album>

S.P.Q.R.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm going to go all the way now! :devil:


I had this...but can't remember it at all...
I see Trey Spruance is on it....


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> I had this...but can't remember it at all...
> I see Trey Spruance is on it....


Apparently he (Trey) didn't enjoy making it, or something along those lines. Anything with Zorn and Patton involved is guaranteed to be a trip. If my mind is functioning properly right now, I think this was right before Mr Bungle recorded California... 
Zorn was still touring with the original Masada group too (I think). And Zorn's bigger classical works started getting performed around 1996 - then too. The result is a very crazy audio assault!!! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Vronsky

*Ben E. King: Don't play that song! (1962)*










Ben E. King: Don't play that song! (1962)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Iean

I miss this amazing artist :angel:


----------



## starthrower

I should listen to this one more often. There are some really good songs here.


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> I should listen to this one more often. There are some really good songs here.


One of my favorites. Great songs. Great musicians.

I mean, "Roll Over Vaughan Williams"? What more could you ask of Brit Folk-Rock?


----------



## tortkis

PA El Agus y El Uli - Orquesta Tipica Juan Pablo Navarro (Sunnyside Records, 2016)









Guillermo Rubino (violin), Ahram Kim (violin), Christine Brebes (violin), Mayumi Urgino (violin), Clara Nardozza (viola), Paula Pomeraniec (cello), Lautaro Greco (bandoneon), Santiago Segret (bandoneon), Emiliano Greco (piano), Esteban Falabella (guitar), Juan Pablo Navarro (contra bass, composer, arranger & director), Mariano Tiki Cantero (percussion (Track 2)), Nicolás Enrich (bandoneon (Track 8))

Music of Juan Pablo Navarro, Emiliano Greco, Diego Schissi, and Astor Piazzolla.

http://www.sunnysiderecords.com/release_detail.php?releaseID=831


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> One of my favorites. Great songs. Great musicians.
> 
> I mean, "Roll Over Vaughan Williams"? What more could you ask of Brit Folk-Rock?


The first five songs I remembered. Maybe because those get performed live on occasion? But I had completely forgotten a beautiful song called The Old Changing Way.


----------



## Vronsky

*Marvin Gaye: What's Going On (1971)*










Marvin Gaye: What's Going On (1971)


----------



## cwarchc

We say no to your war
By the Covered Wagon Musicians
There's an interesting story around these


----------



## Barbebleu

Scott Walker - Tilt.


----------



## Guest

Ichi on Buttsu
Ronnie Nyogetsu Seldin.

View attachment 85558


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Josquin desprez hudge motet called Memor esto verbi tui, for peace of mind today i was angrier than michael gira on Facebook whit some punk and his preppie friend i slam them both they tag team me , in the end i win they had no argument at all, i said to the punk you know what you lie you says you have good intention but your a bully and than you treaten me than he laught i knew and everyone knew he was an a** (sorry for using this word) i called a fruit by is name... i real slam the punk, i was aggressive beyond words hahaha, it felt great


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

VOICE IN THE NIGHT
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone
John Abercrombie - guitar
Dave Holland - double-bass
Billy Higgins - drums, percussion
_
ECM_


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Scott Walker - Tilt.


No Wagner today?


----------



## tortkis

Reflections - Western Skies Motel










__
https://soundcloud.com/westernskiesmotel%2Fsets

_"Western Skies Motel is an instrumental project from Denmark. The music is inspired by the dry winds of the American prairie."_


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower

Muldaur's triumphant return to form after an 18 year absence. Released 1998.


----------



## CDs

John Gorka - So Dark You See


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> No Wagner today?


Not on this thread Pugg.


----------



## Vronsky

*John Williams: 500 Years of Guitar (2006)*










John Williams: 500 Years of Guitar (2006)


----------



## regenmusic

Jukka Tolonen - Windermere Avenue


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Lamar's To Pimp A Butterfly, which is unusual for me, I don't listen to rap at all. Surprisingly, it's actually pretty good, the songs have some clever turns and twists. It has moments of jazz fusion and experimentation with electronics, which is cool. 

The album is acclaimed by various rock and metal musicians, which has convinced me to check it out, I'm not afraid of rap. 

I think I'll return to Takemitsu after this though!


----------



## regenmusic

HAKEN - Earthrise (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## Belowpar

Just arrived

Van Morrison ..It's too late to stop now...Volumes 11, 111, 1V & DVD

For me this is nothing less than a dream come true. 

I have played the original double album more than ANYTHING I've ever owned. I have a ritual, whenever I get a new medium for playing music (sometimes this comes with a car attached) its the first thing I play, Never tire of it.

Over the years I've collected about a dozen bootlegs of VM between '71 and 74 and hopefully I can put this obsession to rest now.

Half way thought Vol 11 and it's a good as I've hoped for. Wonders will never cease.


----------



## pmsummer

NOT FOR NOTHIN'
Dave Holland Quintet
*Dave Holland* - double bass
Chris Potter - soprano, alto and tenor saxophones
Robin Eubanks - trombone and cowbell
Steve Nelson - vibraphone & marimba
Billy Kilson - drums

_ECM_


----------



## tdc

Korn


----------



## Xenakiboy

Popol Vuh - Spirit Of Peace 

Because this is a deeply entrancing new age album, which has a little sentimental value to me.

Damn it Xenakiboy, you're very sentimental recently. Sort that out!


----------



## KenOC

Rod Stewart has been knighted. Tell me it ain't so!


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Rod Stewart has been knighted. Tell me it ain't so!


Alas it's true :lol:


----------



## Casebearer

I'm not ashamed to say I like some of his music, especially some early songs, e.g. (I know) I'm losing you. Nothing wrong with that one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Crazy Horse_ (rec. 1970 - rel. 1971) and _Harvest_ (rec. 1971 - rel. 1972).

After about a year or so of working with Neil Young, Crazy Horse, augmented by guitarist Nils Lofgren and producer/pianist Jack Nitzsche, needed to let off some creative steam of their own, mainly due to guitarist Danny Whitten's burgeoning songwriting talent. The resulting album was a remarkably strong and assured set all the way through, Whitten writing or co-writing half of the material, with Lofgren and Nitzsche weighing in with some good songs of their own. Not only that, there was the added bonus of Ry Cooder contributing slide guitar to three songs.

Sadly things went rapidly downhill for Danny Whitten after this - triggered by heroin addiction, his deterioration led to him dragging his feet during the rehearsals for the 1972 _Harvest_ tour and he was out of the picture altogether when Young sent him back to Los Angeles to get his act together (Neil meant well, but L.A. was not exactly the most conducive place Whitten could have gone to). After getting to L.A. Whitten was dead within 24 hours, and this Crazy Horse album remains the last will and testament of a richly gifted man who blew himself apart just as he was coming into his own.

So, if anyone tells you how much they love the sappy versions by Sir Roderick Stewart and Everything But The Girl of _I Don't Want To Talk About It_ tell them that there is no substitute for the original and that it can be found here, along with Nils Lofgren's _Beggars Day_ and the Whitten/Young _(Come On Baby Let's Go) Downtown_ (a live version of which later resurfaced on NY's _Tonight's The Night_ gloomfest).


----------



## KenOC

Crazy Horse and Harvest are two of my very favorite albums. Mostly due to my age, certainly. Very sad to hear the story behind the albums.

Another artist in that age who had great talent, and continued to perform for years, was Donovan. And Cat Stevens, of course.


----------



## Xenakiboy

regenmusic said:


> HAKEN - Earthrise (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


"The Cockroach King sits on his throne
With the midas touch and a heart of stone
An empire build on guile and greed
A bleeding ground for those who heed"

Yes, I know this band. Aquarius was an album that blew me away when I first heard it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Casebearer said:


> I'm not ashamed to say I like some of his music, especially some early songs, e.g. (I know) I'm losing you. Nothing wrong with that one.


Can't argue with that - from 68-74 Rod Stewart could do little wrong in my eyes - his own material, either on his solo albums or with the Faces, was strong and he was a tasteful interpreter of many other songs, including _(I Know) I'm Losing You_.

Sadly, once he was shacked up with Britt Ekland in L.A. and started to live the Hollywood dream the fall from grace began, despite the enormous success which was to follow.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Never thought I'd be enjoying a rap album, especially as much as I am!  :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Spirit, always a favorite band of mine. Did you know...Randy California drowned while trying to save his young son from a rip current off Molokai, Hawaii in 1997? His son was saved, but he perished.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've known of this album for years but never listened to it, I wonder if its any good? It is critically praised..

The first song reminds me of Mike Patton (with Faith No More) a bit


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

Picked up this great sounding live set from RT's website for 10 dollars. Features a quintet recorded on their 1999 northeast tour. Teddy & Richard on guitars, Danny Thompson-bass, Michael Jerome-drums, Pete Zorn on everything else!


----------



## pmsummer

CRITICAL MASS
*Dave Holland Quintet*
Chris Potter - tenor & soprano saxophones
Robin Eubanks - trombone
Steve Nelson - vibraphone, marimba, tambourine
Dave Holland - double bass
Nate Smith - drums​
_Dare2 Records_


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Listening to Spirit, always a favorite band of mine. Did you know...Randy California drowned while trying to save his young son from a rip current off Molokai, Hawaii in 1997? His son was saved, but he perished.


No I didn't; that's terrible. Spirit were a favourite in our household all those years ago...


----------



## starthrower

One of Martyn's early records before his mature style evolved. But this one and London Conversation feature some intimate, stripped down guitar/vocal performances.


----------



## Belowpar

elgars ghost said:


> Can't argue with that - from 68-74 Rod Stewart could do little wrong in my eyes - his own material, either on his solo albums or with the Faces, was strong and he was a tasteful interpreter of many other songs, including _(I Know) I'm Losing You_.
> 
> Sadly, once he was shacked up with Britt Ekland in L.A. and started to live the Hollywood dream the fall from grace began, despite the enormous success which was to follow.


..and I can't argue with a word of this. When I shacked up with the present Marchioness BP the only albums we had ain common were the first 4 of his solo outtings. They contain forgotten gold.

Sadly the Mrs has retained a liking for him and we're off to make him even richer again later this year. These days he has so little voice he has the audience do 60% of the work. Still she wears it well.

Why oh why give these guys gongs. Sir Paul/Mick/Van/Rod!!! Who's next? For about a year before it was Mick the papers were full of him and I recon he had a PR co working on it. So if Townsend or some other past it starts appearing in your paper regularly, I'd nip down to William Hill fast.

Does Mr Cameron think it will help his poularity. Who knew ~GB&I will stay in Europe becasue of Rod's knighthood. Likely isn't it?


----------



## pmsummer

TRAFFIC
*Traffic*

_Island_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

NEW JAZZ FRONTIERS FROM WASHINGTON
*The "JFK" Quintet*
_Riverside_


----------



## Blancrocher

Clapton - Old Love


----------



## Blancrocher

Stones - Spider and the Fly


----------



## Blancrocher

Stones - Walkin the Dog


----------



## tortkis

Canary Records 5 Year Anniversary Compilation (2014)









_Having released 16 LPs in 5 years, here are 15 tracks from 15 records, 54 minutes of great music, recorded ca. 1908-1952.._

Canary Records: "early 20th century masterpieces (mostly) in languages other than English."


----------



## Xenakiboy

https://benlevingroup.bandcamp.com/album/freak-machine

One of the greatest prog albums and even concept albums/40 minute song I've heard, comparable to the prog masters e.g like Genesis, Dream Theater (but better), Devin Townsend, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and even Zappa!

I recommend any prog fans to buy this immediately!


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> Canary Records 5 Year Anniversary Compilation (2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Having released 16 LPs in 5 years, here are 15 tracks from 15 records, 54 minutes of great music, recorded ca. 1908-1952.._
> 
> Canary Records: "early 20th century masterpieces (mostly) in languages other than English."


That cover drives crazy .


----------



## pmsummer

THE RESOLUTION OF ROMANCE
_Standard Time Vol. 3_
*Wynton Marsalis
Ellis Marsalis*

_Columbia_


----------



## starthrower

A rare treat to hear a complete show by this band. It features a 20 minute performance of King Kong. The improv section of this will be familiar to fans of the Chunga's Revenge album, as it was excerpted and retitled The Nancy And Mary Music. More info and track list at this link.http://www.jambase.com/article/new-installment-frank-zappa-road-tapes-due-may


----------



## Xenakiboy

starthrower said:


> A rare treat to hear a complete show by this band. It features a 20 minute performance of King Kong. The improv section of this will be familiar to fans of the Chunga's Revenge album, as it was excerpted and retitled The Nancy And Mary Music. More info and track list at this link.http://www.jambase.com/article/new-installment-frank-zappa-road-tapes-due-may


There's nothing quite like, as of yet hearing Frank Zappa live. Such a unique combination of composed music, improvised music and stage skits. The Road Tapes set is fantastic!


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> There's nothing quite like, as of yet hearing Frank Zappa live. Such a unique combination of composed music, improvised music and stage skits. The Road Tapes set is fantastic!


I agree. I have the Road Tapes #1 (Helsinki, Finland, 1973).


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> https://benlevingroup.bandcamp.com/album/freak-machine
> 
> One of the greatest prog albums and even concept albums/40 minute song I've heard, comparable to the prog masters e.g like Genesis, Dream Theater (but better), Devin Townsend, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and even Zappa!
> 
> I recommend any prog fans to buy this immediately!


Very nice, Xenakiman!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> I agree. I have the Road Tapes #1 (Helsinki, Finland, 1973).


Hearing them play Octandre by Varese was a treat when I first heard it!! Something I'll do if I decide to form a rock band alongside my classical career!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> Very nice, Xenakiman!


I heard it a month ago for the first time and keep getting the feeling of needing to listen to it again! (just like certain classical pieces I'm obsessed with at the moment, that you'd say I've listened to a lot into past month!)


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower

Informal guitar/vocal performances and studio banter.


----------



## Vronsky

*Pere Ubu: Story of my Life (1993)*










Pere Ubu: Story of my Life (1993)


----------



## Casebearer

Vronsky said:


> Pere Ubu: Story of my Life (1993)


Finally someone who also likes Pere Ubu. Join the club! There are two of us now!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Tonight I've been listening to the following/will be listening to:

Devin Townsend - Ziltoid The Omniscient (possibly my favourite prog metal album of ALL time!)
Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine (a highly sentimental album for me, a tearjerker)
John Zorn's first Naked City album (still a favourite among his non-classical music!)
Strapping Young Lad - Alien (yes it's heavy, but it pales in comparison to Penderecki, Xenakis or Varese)
John Zorn's Radio, the second Naked City album. (I've gotten so much enjoyment out of this one!)
Then end it off with Kind Of Blue by Miles Davis! (one of those things that makes me desperately wish I could afford a saxophone)

:tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*The Stranglers: La folie (1981)*










The Stranglers: La folie (1981)


----------



## starthrower

I adore this wonderful set! Includes an all instrumental version of Lumpy Gravy without the dialogue. An alternate mix of the dialogue version, and two versions of the We're Only In It For The Money album. Plus a third disc of unreleased music from both album sessions, and a beautiful booklet.


----------



## Casebearer

Two songs from Nick Cave's Abattoir Blues:

Hiding all away






and Abattoir Blues





The album is a mixture of very powerful upbeat and steady bluesrock and ballads with beautifully instrumentation. And then there's always something very attractive in the coloration of his 'gospel choirs'.


----------



## Xenakiboy

starthrower said:


> I adore this wonderful set! Includes an all instrumental version of Lumpy Gravy without the dialogue. An alternate mix of the dialogue version, and two versions of the We're Only In It For The Money album. Plus a third disc of unreleased music from both album sessions, and a beautiful booklet.


 :clap::wave:


----------



## Casebearer

Reverend Shine Snakeoil Company - In Case We Don't Die filmed at W2 in the Dutch city of 's Hertogenbosch.
I was there, it was a great concert by the best blues voice and performer of today Claudius Pratt also known as Angeryman. Blues in a peculiar way that is. It's also gospel, african polyrhythms, neopunk and soapbox music.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
_Compositions of Bill Evans_
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - guitar
Mark Johnson - bass

_Winter & Winter Music Edition_


----------



## pmsummer

AMERICAN DREAMS
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass 
Michael Brecker - tenor saxophone
Brad Mehldau - piano
Brian Blade - drums

_Verve_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still into Vernon Reid here. Listened to the solo here in half tempo, to try to figure out what was going on and: it's atonal, got delay and makes me confused! The song starts at about 3 minutes and has a solo that is out of this world


----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


> AMERICAN DREAMS
> *Charlie Haden* - double-bass
> Michael Brecker - tenor saxophone
> Brad Mehldau - piano
> Brian Blade - drums
> 
> _Verve_


I have that one too. It's on the soft side, in my experience it requires close listening and a certain mood to appreciate it.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## aleazk

More Bill...






8 hours of Bill to be precise


----------



## seven four

Chick Corea - Solo Piano - Portraits (2014)


----------



## pmsummer

TARPAN SEASONS
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Orchestra

_Jazzland_


----------



## CDs

New Red Hot Chili Peppers album _The Getaway_.


----------



## Casebearer

Tuxedomoon's EP 'Scream with a View'. In my opinion four excellent songs.


----------



## Casebearer

Snakefinger: Chewing Hides the Sound


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> Snakefinger: Chewing Hides the Sound


I have that album!!! 
Also his work with the Residents (another of my favourite groups)
The kraftwerk cover is awesome too! Didn't even know it was a cover when I first heard it...


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

A friend bought these Blu-ray/CD remixes as a retirement present for me--they sound great!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Kontrapunctus said:


> A friend bought these Blu-ray/CD remixes as a retirement present for me--they sound great!


I say yes to that, but Topographic?


----------



## pmsummer

FOREST FLOWER
_At Monterey_
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone, flute
Keith Jarrett - piano
Cecil McBee - bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums

_Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

JAZZ IMPRESSIONS OF JAPAN
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*

_Columbia_


----------



## Xenakiboy

It's hard to believe this came out in 1970, it sounds so 80s!!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A friend bought these Blu-ray/CD remixes as a retirement present for me--they sound great!


My jaw fell on my knee, seeing this.


----------



## Casebearer

Kontrapunctus said:


> A friend bought these Blu-ray/CD remixes as a retirement present for me--they sound great!


These are all great albums. Personally I'm most familiar with Close to the edge. I still play it regularly and sing it from start to finish. Beautiful uplifting melodies and constant changes in mood and rhythm.


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> I have that album!!!
> Also his work with the Residents (another of my favourite groups)
> The kraftwerk cover is awesome too! Didn't even know it was a cover when I first heard it...


I love the Residents too. But then you must also love Miniatures (ed. Morgan Fisher)?


----------



## starthrower

Jerry sounding great here playing a stratocaster.


----------



## Casebearer

Nina Simone's Sinnerman


----------



## Xenakiboy

Though I love hearing Mr Eye screaming his guts out with John Zorn's Naked City, I feel like his band the Boredoms at the moment. He is such an insane musician and singer, absolutely!




And insanity in music isn't a bad thing!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> My jaw fell on my knee, seeing this.


For a good or a bad reason?


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> For a good or a bad reason?


_Never bad,_ I didn't expect it, that's all.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> _Never bad,_ I didn't expect it, that's all.:tiphat:


Well, they were a gift, and I probably would never have bought them on my own, but I'm happy to have them when I need a break from classical music, which isn't often!


----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar
*Miroslav Vitous* - bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums
_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall_
*Hirundo Maris*
Arianna Savall - soprano, baroque triple harp
Petter Udland Johansen - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice​
_Carpe Diem_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just as the title says, it's a gift. And one I'm thankful for, actually it'd be a good birthday or Christmas present?


----------



## pmsummer

LET'S GET AWAY FROM IT ALL
*Ray Ellis*
and his Orchestra

_Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE THE ROOM ABOVE HER
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

THE RAIN IS A HANDSOME ANIMAL
_seventeen songs from the poetry of e.e. cummings_
*Tin Hat*

_New Amsterdam_


----------



## regenmusic

Linda Scott - I've Told Every Little Star


----------



## regenmusic

Casebearer said:


> Nina Simone's Sinnerman







"Sinner Man" (1977) Dr. Charles G. Hayes & Cosmopolitan Church of Prayer Choir


----------



## Casebearer

Grencsó Collective. Unique recording from 1988/89.

Zsuzsa Boór: B-flat clarinet, flute; István Grencsó: tarogato, E-flat clarinet, alto saxophone; Zsolt Vaskó: soprano & tenor saxophones, piccolo, flute, accordion; Róbert Benkő: acoustic bass; Tamás Gerőly: drums, percussion; István Baló: drums, percussion.

00:00 1. Farewell of Rákóczi/Rákóczi búcsúja
10:56 2. Hiding/Bújdosó
11:38 3. "My Little Horse..."/"Kicsi lovam..."
19:02 4. Kossuth's Song/Kossuth nóta
20:12 5. Marching of the Circus Into the Parliament/A cirkusz bevonulása a parlamentbe
26:06 6. Barefooted/Mezítlábas
31:10 7. Epitaph (to the Memory of A)/Felirat fejfára (A-nak emlékére)
35:00 8. Orchestral Etude in Dance-rythm/Zenekari gyakorlat táncritmusban


----------



## aleazk

Bill Evans and Toots Thielemans


----------



## pmsummer

SUNSHINE BOY
_The Unheard Studio Sessions & Demos 1971-1972_
*Townes Van Zandt*

_Omnivore_


----------



## Barbebleu

This is a delight from three first class artists.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## Casebearer

aleazk said:


> Bill Evans and Toots Thielemans


Toots Thielemans has been receiving more public acclaim over the last years and probably rightly so because his is a master of his instrument. Nevertheless his name for me and many people of my generation and taste is synonymous with the extremely boring, corny music we were confronted with continuously on Dutch public television for decades. He was there when I was a child, when I was an adolescent, a young adult etc. His repertoire choice was absolutely terrible and you couldn't get more mainstream - and less adventurous - jazz than his. Quite traumatic.


----------



## tortkis

Terry Riley: You're Nogood









recorded 1967


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

One of those alternative rock/new wave bands I love dearly! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

This Heat

1979 first album. Still modern. My partner thought there was something wrong with my hi-fi.

View attachment 85976


----------



## pmsummer

A DYNAMIC NEW SOUND
_Guitar/Organ/Drums_
*The Wes Montgomery Trio*

_Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

Xenakiboy said:


> One of those alternative rock/new wave bands I love dearly! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Lamar's To Pimp A Butterfly again!
I had it stuck in my damn head all day at work today :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

XTC'S Skylarking!
I was obsessed with listening to this last month, as the regulars here will know! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> XTC'S Skylarking!
> I was obsessed with listening to this last month, as the regulars here will know! :tiphat:


 Is still such a well-written and very fresh record! There ain't one bad track on the whole thing! And our "Atheist" anthem 'dear God' fits so well as a climax before the conclusion. And of course you can really hear the Englishness in Andy's voice on some songs! :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've now got The Cardiacs' "A Little Man" album on! I discovered these guys two months ago. They're such a fun band, which I slot into my favoured category (with avant-garde rock groups like The Residents, Oingo Boingo, Gong, Zappa etc.)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Ben Levin - Life And Back 
Such a powerful but emotionally heavy album, take caution


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Vronsky

*Chicago: Chicago II (1970)*










Chicago: Chicago II (1970)


----------



## Guest

Mr. Bungle
Disco volante.

Another of my "grounds for divorce" albums.

View attachment 86027


----------



## tortkis

Open Space 2015 Midnight Concert - Matt Smiley









La Monte Young: Composition 1960 no. 7
Pauline Oliveros: First Meditation
John Zorn: Archery A/B/C

Matt Smiley (percussion, radio, keyboards, conducting), Nick Lavery (tuba), Claire Hegstrom (flute), Shilo Stroman (percussion), Jenna Hunt (harp), Joel Harris (tenor sax), Ryan Seward (percussion), Kenyon Brenner (ewi), Mike Gersten (clarinet), Tom Amend (keyboard), Brianna Harris (alto sax), Ted Olsen (bass), Amanda Riggers (keyboard), Sam Williams (percussion)


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> Mr. Bungle
> Disco volante.
> 
> Another of my "grounds for divorce" albums.
> 
> View attachment 86027


Who doesn't love Patton!


----------



## pmsummer

PRIVATE ASTRONOMY
_A Vision of the Music of Bix Beiderbecke_
*Bix Beiderbecke*
Geoff Muldaur's Futuristic Ensemble

_E Deutsche Grammophon E_


----------



## Casebearer

dogen said:


> Mr. Bungle
> Disco volante.
> 
> Another of my "grounds for divorce" albums.
> 
> View attachment 86027


Would be a nice theme for a separate thread...


----------



## Xenakiboy

tortkis said:


> Open Space 2015 Midnight Concert - Matt Smiley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Monte Young: Composition 1960 no. 7
> Pauline Oliveros: First Meditation
> John Zorn: Archery A/B/C
> 
> Matt Smiley (percussion, radio, keyboards, conducting), Nick Lavery (tuba), Claire Hegstrom (flute), Shilo Stroman (percussion), Jenna Hunt (harp), Joel Harris (tenor sax), Ryan Seward (percussion), Kenyon Brenner (ewi), Mike Gersten (clarinet), Tom Amend (keyboard), Brianna Harris (alto sax), Ted Olsen (bass), Amanda Riggers (keyboard), Sam Williams (percussion)


Very good, though this belongs over in the classical thread


----------



## pmsummer

Dr. Ralph Stanley

Born: February 25, 1927, McClure, Virginia, VA
Died: June 23, 2016, Sandy Ridge, VA


----------



## Morimur

Listen to the entire album here...
http://borissavoldelli.bandcamp.com/album/the-great-jazz-gig-in-the-sky


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower

^^^
Is the music better than the animation?


----------



## pmsummer

PARCEL OF ROGUES
*Steeleye Span*

_Chrysalis_


----------



## pmsummer

*Breaks it.*










BELOW THE SALT
*Steeleye Span*

_Chrysalis_


----------



## pmsummer

*Breaks it 3: "Seven hundred elves from out the wood, proud and grim they were."*










NOW WE ARE SIX
*Steeleye Span*

_Chrysalis_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Reliving my youth: I saw this tour in the US (Berkeley, CA).










I suppose, technically, that I'm watching it, too.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> Reliving my youth: I saw this tour in the US (Berkeley, CA).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose, technically, that I'm watching it, too.


Proust would be proud of you.

And he'd probably have fancied Freddie Mercury too.


----------



## tortkis

Xenakiboy said:


> Very good, though this belongs over in the classical thread


Sometimes I don't know where to post. 

Now listening to Deva Loka by Michael Stirling (2014).









_Deva Loka is a recording of North Indian Classical Vocal Music recorded by Michael Stirling, vocalist, accompanied by Benjy Wertheimer, tabla; Peia Luzzi, tanpura & Lucy Stirling, tanpura. [...] Michael Stirling is a Disciple of Pandit Pran Nath and a student of Maestro Terry Riley._

very good raga singing and playing.


----------



## pmsummer

THE SECRET HANDSHAKE
PASSWORD
*Geoff Muldaur*

_Floating World_


----------



## starthrower

Valentine's Day at the Fillmore East.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm waking my morning with "Ventures In Space" by The Ventures 

God I love this album! I got no work today, so I can take it slowly for once this week!


----------



## GreenMamba

Bernie Worrell, RIP


----------



## Casebearer

A spoonful of the blues I like.


----------



## Casebearer

Let's do another one. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Casebearer

Google Ads offers me a bagpipeplayer at my funeral while I'm listening to...........


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to a bit of 200 Motels in the classical section, now I'm on a roll with his prog rock, LOVE this!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I haven't listened to Zappa in a while and now I'm having tingly feelings, I love his music so much. He's a special one! Though I prefer Zappa's rock, prog, jazz and doo-*** over his classical, just saying.  :kiss::cheers:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Feeling like another one of my favorite things in the non-classical world:


----------



## Ingélou

World, I love you...


----------



## Xenakiboy

Ingélou said:


> World, I love you...


I love the Shankars. I unfortunately can't say that I listen to enough Indian classical


----------



## DeepR

Rubycon Part I never gets old, never.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## JosefinaHW

Jose de la Tomasa and Manolo Franco.... timeless


----------



## Xenakiboy

:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Sekar - Peni Candrarini









http://penicandrarini.com/dischography/

Peni Candrarini is an Indonesian composer, singer, and "sindhen" - a female solo singer who sing with a Gamelan.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've posted about the guitarist's (Ben Levin) solo music (which uses the same lineup) previously but **** this is sooo good! The music that he has written and been involved in is some of the greatest non-classical I've ever heard, and it's written in our lifetimes! He's the true future of progressive/art rock for sure!






This band will probably be big in the prog world in a few years, if not they'll be like a Gentle Giant-type innovative band that's influence is felt in the future!     :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

PRIME DIRECTIVE
*Dave Holland Quintet*

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

*Breaks-It Dancing, still.*










COMMONER'S CROWN
*Steeleye Span*

_Chrysalis_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to this again, it's so good it hurts!


----------



## Vronsky

*King Crimson: The Night Watch (1973)*










King Crimson: The Night Watch (1973)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## GreenMamba

Mississippi John Hurt, recorded late in life.


----------



## Lyricus

*Nina Simone, Pastel Blues [1965]*


----------



## Pugg

Lyricus said:


>


Wonderful cover, is t on vinyl?


----------



## Lyricus

This is the vinyl cover:










However, you guys (in the Netherlands) got this release instead:










Same track listing, as far as I know.


----------



## Morimur

*Adam Rudolph: Dream Garden*

Hear it at:
http://adamrudolph.bandcamp.com/album/dream-garden


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to Frank Zappa's live album "Make a Jazz noise here"

Still one of the greatest live rock albums ever recorded! (alongside Live At Fillmore East)
Great lineup in this band too! I love good ole' Ike Willis, Mike Keneally is a legend and Chad Wakerman! 
Some brilliant arrangements of familiar tunes here, alongside two brief Bartok and Stravinsky arrangement!


----------



## Guest

Vronsky said:


> King Crimson: The Night Watch (1973)


I thought time flies! Recorded 73, album released 97.


----------



## bharbeke

Bon Jovi: Slippery When Wet

Not counting the trio of smash hits that appear on the Greatest Hits CD, I like "Social Disease," "Raise Your Hands," "I'd Die For You," and "Wild in the Streets."


----------



## starthrower

Veteran bassist Ron Wasserman has died. I first heard him with David Grisman over 30 years ago. RIP
http://ww2.kqed.org/arts/2016/06/29...ght-bassist-dies-after-brief-hospitalization/


----------



## tortkis

Funkcronomic - Bill Laswell (2016)









Bill Laswell (bass, guitar), Bernie Worrell (keyboards), Karsh Kale (drums)


----------



## starthrower

A great songwriter I've neglected for decades. And some beautiful guitar accompaniment from Jerry Donahue.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

Now this is more like it! Still is a much better sounding record than the murky, muddy Electric CD of a few years ago. And the material is stronger, imo.


----------



## Barbebleu

Earth - Neil Young and The Promise of the Real(Willie Nelson's sons). Live album of Neil on one of his crusades. Excellent!


----------



## jim prideaux

irrespective of what I might have concluded about the more recent Van Morrison albums (ie 80's onwards) 'Its too late to stop now' remains one of those that has been with me in one form or another since I first heard it aged 15-indeed I find myself returning to it whenever life gets a little challenging simply because it never ceases to lift me up!

so along comes a new boxed set of three CD''s of material from the same tour (and a DVD of the Rainbow concert) and the whole lot does nothing but reinforce the feelings I have had about this music for 40 years. If anyone out there suspects that this may appeal to them I would not even hesitate!

on YT-the video for Dexy's cover of Joni Mitchell's 'Both Sides Now'......great song, great cover and a really entertaining video.


----------



## Barbebleu

jim prideaux said:


> irrespective of what I might have concluded about the more recent Van Morrison albums (ie 80's onwards) 'Its too late to stop now' remains one of those that has been with me in one form or another since I first heard it aged 15-indeed I find myself returning to it whenever life gets a little challenging simply because it never ceases to lift me up!
> 
> so along comes a new boxed set of three CD''s of material from the same tour (and a DVD of the Rainbow concert) and the whole lot does nothing but reinforce the feelings I have had about this music for 40 years. If anyone out there suspects that this may appeal to them I would not even hesitate!
> 
> on YT-the video for Dexy's cover of Joni Mitchell's 'Both Sides Now'......great song, great cover and a really entertaining video.


Got the Van and heartily agree. Also agree with the Dexy cover.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> A great songwriter I've neglected for decades. And some beautiful guitar accompaniment from Jerry Donahue.


I totally LOVE Joan Armatrading and always have. Her music has always been very dear to me and no one equals the intimate feel and immediate connection to your (= my) personal life. When I was a young adult she gave voice to my inner feelings like no one else. She sings about emotion in a genuine and sincere way without ever getting corny. I think that is a major achievement when you enter the realm of emotions in popular music. At least I could totally dig it when I was 25 or so.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Silver Bells

_The significance of this image will follow in a later post._


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Silver Bells


I knew it, you sentimental one .


----------



## jim prideaux

starthrower said:


>


my post just before yours referred to my 'lifetime' appreciation for Van Morrison's 'Its too late to stop now' and then you coincidentally include 'On the Road' in a post!

Steve Winwood''s solo on 'Sometimes I feel so uninspired' had a similar effect on me as an impressionable teen in the early 70's.....repeatedly listening to it he somehow managed to convey an optimism etc etc

I recently started to listen to Traffic albums again (while not listening to Sibelius,Schumann) and found them to be as impressive and enjoyable as I had remembered....even 'When the eagle flies' although the recipient of (as I remember) damning reviews at the time is really interesting-Winwood's voice and keyboards remain a wonder!

continuing with first listen to the expanded 'Its too late to stop now' and it is quite simply superb, further evidence that the Caledonia Soul Orchestra was such a great band with arrangements that encourage them to swing at one moment and then at another provide an impressionistic canvas for Morrisons originals or interpretations........Disc 1-Purple Heather followed by Hank Williams 'Hey good looking' and then 'Being green'...early in the morning, physically preparing for a day at work,'headwise'...gone! (as they used to say!)

the version of Caravan on the disc of the Rainbow concert is so good, seeming to convey some sense of the ecstatic it might even displace the original in my heart!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Once again Zappa - Make A Jazz Noise Here 

Disk two is playing! Such a great live album, REALLY GOOD!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Once again Zappa - Make A Jazz Noise Here
> 
> Disk two is playing! Such a great live album, REALLY GOOD!! :tiphat:


Finished Mahler already?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Finished Mahler already?


Yes I have but I forgot to specify it was only part 2, which is epic by the way! :tiphat:


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Silver Bells
> 
> _The significance of this image will follow in a later post._


This is my father in law, Lee Wintner, a bass baritone who did a lot of movie work in the 1940s and '50s. Here he is in a scene from *The Lemon Drop Kid*, a Bob Hope movie featuring the song, *Silver Bells*, during the big production number of the song, taking place on New York's 5th Ave., actually a Los Angeles movie studio. It was a day's work of sitting around and a 3 second take. His line: "I wish this was a sleigh," delivered in a New York accent. He never got a movie credit, but was in several classic films both on screen and off as a voice, probably best known in *The Wizard of Oz* sequence with the evil palace guards marching toward the lair of the Evil Witch of the East.

Movies was for the paycheck. In "real life," he sang opera, his roles including Sarastro, Dr. Miracle (Tales of Hoffman,) Varlam, several others I can't recall at the moment, was a highly regarded voice teacher and on a first name basis with the likes of Lauritz Melchior and Jerome Hines (Jerry, but nobody was informal with Melchior.) He was a featured performer at Hollywood Bowl concerts and performed at the Santa Monica Civic opera. The only recording of his that we know of was one of children's songs, but his recitals were wonderful. The first time I heard his *Winterreise* it drove me to my knees. Literally.

Arriving in Los Angeles in the late 1930s, Lee's first job was as a boxing coach at the YMCA, but somewhere along the line he got interested in music, studied with Hugo Streilitzer, and went in that direction. At the time, he was one of few voice teachers who accepted African American students. An athlete at the University of Alabama, which he attended on a football scholarship, Lee witnessed the aftermath of a lynching. It affected him profoundly and he dedicated himself to fighting against racism for the rest of his life. 
He was strong as a bull, dying at age 93 a few days after teaching his last group of students. I honor his memory.


----------



## acitak 7

currently listening to, je men fou pas mal by steve riley and the mamou playboys awesome


----------



## pmsummer

*Early Music.*


----------



## starthrower

A young David Lindley. Quite a character, and a great slide guitarist.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

^^^
15 years ago I sat right in front of Geoff and listened to him perform this song and many others. There were only about 40 of us in the room. I found the original recording of Wild Ox Moan on a collection of folk blues recordings. He certainly transformed it in to a lyrical and contemporary acoustic musical number, which of course is his specialty.


----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUT
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*

_Columbia_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lionel Richie is a genuinely nice bloke. Forgive him and his former bandmates their later crimes and remember how downright funky the Commodores used to be before the gush took over.


----------



## tortkis

Le Mystere Des Voix Bulgares (Nonesuch, 2006)
Bulgarian State Television Female Choir


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have heard this several times now, with some Funkadelic and Living Colour in between. The band is called Purson.


----------



## Casebearer

tortkis said:


> Le Mystere Des Voix Bulgares (Nonesuch, 2006)
> Bulgarian State Television Female Choir


This group is one of my absolute favorites! For emotional content and perfection of execution.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

And if all music was destroyed I hope this Bulgarian choir music would be left...(and Zappa of course). It is the core of music.


----------



## tortkis

Casebearer said:


> This group is one of my absolute favorites! For emotional content and perfection of execution.


This was the first time I heard this group, and I was astonished by the powerful harmony. Very unique and attractive music.


----------



## isorhythm

Something summer-y....


----------



## Schubussy

Tom Waits - Nighthawks At The Diner


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

Flat Tire - Music For A Non-Existent Movie - Allan Holdsworth (MoonJune Records, 2001 - remastered 2013)
Allan Holdsworth (synthaxe, guitar)
Dave Carpenter (acoustic bass, tracks 3 & 8)


----------



## pmsummer

MOUTH MUSIC
*Mouth Music*
Martin Swan - instruments, arrangements
Talitha MacKenzie - vocals​
_Rykodisc_


----------



## pmsummer

SOMEWHERE ELSE BEFORE
*E.S.T.*

_Columbia_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


>


So the nonsense gang are also prog fans too! Islands is a great record! :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

TRILOBYTE
*Uakti*

_Point Music_


----------



## regenmusic

Nashville Gold Switched On Moog - Wichita Lineman


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rosie

My favourite singer, she's perfect!!


----------



## Morimur

kontrapunctus said:


>


wtf?
************


----------



## pmsummer

VANGUARD RECORDS VS. SUGAR HILL RECORDS
_Solomon Poss presents a World Title Bout Over Twelve Rounds_
*Nickel Creek, Dolly Parton, Robert Earl Keen, John Fahey, Tim O'Brien, Joan Baez, Skip James, John Hammond, Jr., Sonny Landreth, Buddy Guy, Doc & Merle Watson, Ian & Sylvia*

_Vanguard/Sugar Hill_


----------



## Morimur

Leave it to the Germans to make one of the very best Rock albums of all time!


----------



## pmsummer

RALPH STANLEY
*Ralph Stanley* - vocals
Norman Blake - guitar, weissenhorn, mandocello
Stuart Duncan - banjo, violin
Mike Compton - mandolin
Dennis Crouch - string bass​
_DMZ_


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> wtf?
> ************


In a strong New Jersey accent, "You gotta a problem wit dat?"


----------



## Schubussy

regenmusic said:


> Nashville Gold Switched On Moog - Wichita Lineman


I want a moog!

Townes van Zandt - The Late Great Townes Van Zandt


----------



## pmsummer

NEW ORLEANS
_Putumayo Presents_
*Various Historic Recordings...from Dr. Michael White to Doc Cheatham to a young Dr. John*

_Putumayo World Music_


----------



## pmsummer

FOR NO GOOD REASON AT ALL
_A Fusion of Medieval-Renaissance and Traditional American Music_
*Hesperus*
_
Golden Apple_


----------



## pmsummer

THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
*The United States of America*
Joseph Byrd III

_Sundazed _via_ Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

LAST EXIT TO HAPPYLAND
*Gurf Morlix*
_
Rootball_


----------



## pmsummer

THE WEST WAS BURNING
*Martha Scanlan*
_
Sugar Hill_


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Hey Jude,_ The Beatles

This is a dedication to Z and his Sweetie on the occasion of a special anniversary. Happy Anniversary and Many, Many, Many More!!!

Begin at 0:53...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Guapo
Obscure Knowledge

View attachment 86294


----------



## Biwa

Chicago Quadio Bluray Audio box set.

Spectacular!

Review... http://theseconddisc.com/2016/07/05/review-chicago-quadio/#comments


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Blodsvept by Finntroll: extreme metal+Finnish polka=humppa  Lots of fun \m/


----------



## Vronsky

*Marvin Gaye: Trouble Man (1972)*










Marvin Gaye: Trouble Man (1972)


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> In a strong New Jersey accent, "You gotta a problem wit dat?"


"I'm walkin' here! I'm walkin' here!"


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Casebearer

Just on a very personal note and not meant to offend anyone but I can't stand the 'weak' face of Paul McCartney and a lot of his music, especially with Wings. Although I admit he has made some nice songs.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


>


Dance, puppets, dance!


----------



## tortkis

The Thoughtfulness of Distance (Phonometrograph, 2015)
Chris Gestrin (piano, fender rhodes)
Keith Lowe (piano, acoustic and electric bass)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Casebearer

Some Dutch blues(rock)/beat from the early days...

Cuby and the Blizzards:






The Golden Earrings:






Brainbox






The Outsiders






The Golden Earrings


----------



## Casebearer

And another one by the Golden Earring, somewhat later.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm now listening to one of my all-time favourite rock albums. Had such an impact on me when I was younger, still as great as when I first heard it (actually maybe even more!)


----------



## Xenakiboy

^^^ The pure EPICness of Master Builder, easily makes it one of the greatest songs ever written and making them one of the greatest bands. In my enthusiasm-induced humble opinion! :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Nice anthology of material from the 70s & 80s. 43 tracks. It's identical to the earlier Love & Affection anthology.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Earlier today I was reminded (by a tortuous association of ideas) that over 30 years ago, while playing a gig in Birmingham (England) with a band thrown together for the occasion, the lead singer suddenly decided to launch into an a cappella rendition of Old Shep. If only someone had recorded the event.

Anyway:


----------



## Figleaf

^ I love Elvis, but I find his apparent sincerity there rather troubling. To paraphrase Oscar, “One must have a heart of stone to hear the death of Old Shep without laughing.” For this reason I prefer Mr Jim Reeves as Shep's bereaved master.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> ^ I love Elvis, but I find his apparent sincerity there rather troubling. *To paraphrase Oscar, "One must have a heart of stone to hear the death of Old Shep without laughing."* For this reason I prefer Mr Jim Reeves as Shep's bereaved master.


:lol:

Extraordinary. As I was posting the above video the same idea passed through my mind.


----------



## pmsummer

THINGS YOU ALREADY KNOW
*Chris Campbell*
Ensemble Musicians
_
innova_


----------



## acitak 7

*currently listening to*

331Erock playing the William tell overture finale, classical guitar [sort of]


----------



## starthrower

Some down home blues & Tulsa swing. Both are compilations with some excellent 
and informative liner notes. And no, Tulsa Shuffle doesn't include Elvin's big pop
hit from the mid 70s. This is the early stuff.


----------



## acitak 7

*paul mccartney*

yes your right paul has only sold 1 BILLION UNITS WHAT A LOSER


----------



## elgar's ghost

There's a soulboy or girl in all of us if we search hard enough.


----------



## Guest

acitak 7 said:


> yes your right paul has only sold 1 BILLION UNITS WHAT A LOSER


If you are going to make a snarky reply, at least use proper capitalization, spelling, and punctuation.


----------



## acitak 7

*paul mccartney*

complete mastery of the English language is not necessary to get your point across,(even though I am English) and the original post wasnt very complimentary.


----------



## Keef

Van Morrison It's Too late to Stop Now on vinyl - this and the new CD box set are essential.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

MARATHON
*Darden Smith*
_
Darden Music_


----------



## pmsummer

AS FALLS WICHITA, SO FALLS WICHITA FALLS
*Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays*
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Keef

Finally got to the end of this box:









Taken about 8 months but it has had to compete with a lot of other boxes.

Some of the fusion is very good but the straight jazz discs are the highlights for me.


----------



## Xenakiboy

starthrower said:


>


I love Willy The Pimp! Especially from the Fillmore


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> AS FALLS WICHITA, SO FALLS WICHITA FALLS
> *Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays*
> _
> ECM_


I am wondering for quit a while mow, mr pmsummers ; is that a cockroach on the top of the vase?


----------



## Casebearer

elgars ghost said:


> There's a soulboy or girl in all of us if we search hard enough.


You're absolutely right, but we can do without the pants.


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> I am wondering for quit a while mow, mr pmsummers ; is that a cockroach on the top of the vase?


Telephone for Mr. Cockroach! Metheny & Mays calling Mr. Cockroach! Do you want this call, Mr. Cockroach?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

*The Allman Brothers Band - Les Brers in A Minor*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Taggart

Captures the essence of a pub sessions with shouts and background noises. The musicians really live the music and draw you in.


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> I am wondering for quit a while mow, mr pmsummers ; is that a cockroach on the top of the vase?


Yes. Solar-powered mechanical cockroach. A gift from my granddaughter.


----------



## tortkis

It's Hard for Me to Say I'm Sorry (Editions Mego, 2016)
Christian Fennesz, Jim O'Rourke


----------



## pmsummer

JAZZ
*Ry Cooder
Joseph Byrd*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

2 CD compilation spanning the years 1966-2000. Roy chose the material himself
and there's loads of great stuff among the 25 tracks.


----------



## Pugg

Yesterday: on vinyl. :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


>


Undoubtedly a lot of discussion is possible about how they made sense of the clay tablets, the instrument, the way they may have played it it ancient times, etc etc.

All I can say is I expected the pitch to be much higher. Funny how these ideas get into your mind without any source to base them on.


----------



## regenmusic

"Interrupted Courtship On Elevated Railroad" 1904 Edison Phonograph Cylinder Fireside


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur




----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower

AKA Ugly Roomers


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Guapo
History of the Visitation

View attachment 86457


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_


----------



## Badinerie

Zepplin Remastered Vinyl. In the Light' on right now.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

THE HERMIT
_Guitar Artistry Edition_
*John Renbourn* - solo guitar
_
Shanachie_


----------



## pmsummer

LIGHT FLIGHT
*Pentangle*
_
Snapper_


----------



## cwarchc

.................


----------



## Morimur

*Cloud Becomes Your Hand - (2016) Rest in Fleas*

https://cloudbecomesyourhand.bandcamp.com/album/rest-in-fleas


----------



## pmsummer

ALRIGHT JACK
*Home Service*
_
Fledg'ling Records_


----------



## Casebearer

^^
Nice and uplifting, Morimur!


----------



## Pugg

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 86473
> .................


People camping on his grave, it a kind of funny to see .


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## PresenTense

Miles Davis - Bitches Brew and Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works II


----------



## Morimur

*Schnellertollermeier - (2015) X*

https://cuneiformrecords.bandcamp.com/album/x


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower

Double CD re-issue of the 1973 album which also includes their Live In Rome 1973 album. Some very interesting music featuring wonderful sounding percussion, anolog synths, sitars, and trippy vocals. Recommended to fans of Robert Wyatt, Gong, and other offbeat early 70s Euro space/prog rock. I got this from Wayside Music for 6 dollars!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Killer live version followed below by the studio version:





That's Rick Derringer on the left, shortly after leaving the McCoys (Hang on Sloopy):


----------



## starthrower

Lead singer of Thunderclap Newman fame. The late Speedy Keen was a master pop 
songwriter.


----------



## cwarchc

On the morning commute


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

REGARDS FROM CHUCK PINK
*Leo Kottke*
_
Private Music_


----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps

_Tzadik_


----------



## starthrower

Roger Ruskin Spear - Electric Shocks released 1972

A seriously fun and eccentic album that doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## Pugg

Last night a bit of Dusty Springfield , had my parents over .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

Red Cross - John Fahey (Revenant, 2003)









John Fahey (guitar)
On "Untitled with Rain": Tim Knight (organ, chimes), Rob Scrivner (bass)


----------



## DeepR

Some fantastic retro 80s synth pop on here, only better sounding than ever.


----------



## Morimur

*Post DELETED_*Post DELETED_*Post DELETED_*Post DELETED


----------



## DeepR

That probably wasn't very positive?  Just saying, it's OK to dislike it.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENCHANTED GARDEN
*John Renbourn Group*
_
Transatlantic_


----------



## senza sordino

I don't post here in this thread very often. While I do listen to non classical music, I might not listen to a complete album, so I don't bother posting. I have listened to these five albums from start to finish in the past couple of weeks. Here's a sample of the non classical I listen to.

Eagles Hotel California 
View attachment 86568


Bob Marley Legend 
View attachment 86569


Louis Armstrong (this is so much fun)
View attachment 86570


John Renbourn The Hermit (thanks to pmsummer for reminding me this is in my collection) 
View attachment 86571


Yes Going for the One (my fourth favourite band) 
View attachment 86572


----------



## KenOC

Spirit: Twelve Dreams of Dr Sardonicus.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Haven't listened to it in a while so may as well put XTC'S Skylarking on again! :tiphat:

Definitely one of the best alternative rock albums I've heard


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> Haven't listened to it in a while so may as well put XTC'S Skylarking on again! :tiphat:
> 
> Definitely one of the best alternative rock albums I've heard


Almost finished it now, it's still a bloody good album. I don't think there's a bad track at all, it feels like a concept album to some degree, though I don't think it is. There are definitely themes running through this though, it's a good listen!


----------



## tortkis

Standards - Bernie Worrell (Scufflin', 2011)









Bernie Worrell (piano, synthesizer, rhodes, organ, clavinet, melodica), Ronny Drayton (guitar), Smokey Hormel (nylon string guitar, guitar, acoustic guitar, baritone guitar), Andrew Kimball (guitar), Kyle Cadena (guitar), Tim Luntzel (upright bass, bass), Melvin Gibbs (bass), Evan Taylor (drums), JT Lewis (drums), Glen Fittin (percussion, vibraphone), Darryl Dixon (alto sax), David Watson (tenor, baritone sax, flute), Jonathan Arons (trombone), Freddie Hendrix (trumpet, flugel horn)

Parliament/Funkadelic keyboardist Bernie Worrell plays jazz standards. Funky, but his playing of acoustic piano is fairly straight-ahead. I just learned that he passed away last month.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXI5JqpDsc_7EFU3Bq4uL7hn0Af1mmaWL


----------



## Guest

Vista Chino
Peace

View attachment 86598


----------



## starthrower

Also featuring Kenny Garrett, Christian McBride, Vinnie Colaiuta


----------



## Casebearer

Three beautiful improvisations by Gijs Hendriks (baritone saxophone), Henri Bok (bass clarinet) and Willem Tanke (piano - playing all the registers).


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
with Eberhard Weber
_
ECM_


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> PASSENGERS
> *The Gary Burton Quartet*
> with Eberhard Weber
> _
> ECM_


That's a nice cover .


----------



## PresenTense

I ******* love Brainticket <3


----------



## Guest

Following a documentary on BBC4 on Friday night - The Story of 10cc -


----------



## Xenakiboy

MacLeod said:


> Following a documentary on BBC4 on Friday night - The Story of 10cc -


10cc ain't bad, though I prefer Godly & Creme's work more! You've reminded me to put one of their CDs on though! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

PresenTense said:


> I ******* love Brainticket <3


Thank goodness for google .


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> That's a nice cover .


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

Retrospectives - Bernie Worrell









An instrumental album fundraised via indiegogo.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The Beatles: Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> The Beatles: Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
> 
> View attachment 86661


The details on that cover are amazing.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

God this man's music means a lot to me, outside of classical and (to a lesser extent) jazz.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I think I've been lacking a bit of this in my system lately, should put it on now and then! 
Classic album, a prog rock/alternative rock masterpiece!


----------



## Guest

I don't actually want to start a thread called "The Non-Classical 'I'm NOT currently listening to...'" but as I scanned the unread threads, that's what my eye accidentally read and I couldn't help wondering if one of the mad gang (eg dogen, Dr Johnson) had misposted one of their Group Messages.

Just a thought. No offence.



So, the non-classical I'm NOT currently listening to includes all and any folk, jazz, world, country, R 'n B, doo-w- (scrub that, 10cc do doo-*** pastiche), alt, punk, post-punk, new wave, new romantic, grunge, acid, hip-hop, trip-hop, house, glam, rap, prog, urban - you name it, I'm not listening to it (except 10cc).


----------



## Xenakiboy

MacLeod said:


> I don't actually want to start a thread called "The Non-Classical 'I'm NOT currently listening to...'" but as I scanned the unread threads, that's what my eye accidentally read and I couldn't help wondering if one of the mad gang (eg dogen, Dr Johnson) had misposted one of their Group Messages.
> 
> Just a thought. No offence.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the non-classical I'm NOT currently listening to includes all and any folk, jazz, world, country, R 'n B, doo-w- (scrub that, 10cc do doo-*** pastiche), alt, punk, post-punk, new wave, new romantic, grunge, acid, hip-hop, trip-hop, house, glam, rap, prog, urban - you name it, I'm not listening to it (except 10cc).


I'm not listening to hip hop right now, so I think you're ok for now


----------



## Pugg

MacLeod said:


> I don't actually want to start a thread called "The Non-Classical 'I'm NOT currently listening to...'" but as I scanned the unread threads, that's what my eye accidentally read and I couldn't help wondering if one of the mad gang (eg dogen, Dr Johnson) had misposted one of their Group Messages.
> 
> Just a thought. No offence.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the non-classical I'm NOT currently listening to includes all and any folk, jazz, world, country, R 'n B, doo-w- (scrub that, 10cc do doo-*** pastiche), alt, punk, post-punk, new wave, new romantic, grunge, acid, hip-hop, trip-hop, house, glam, rap, prog, urban - you name it, I'm not listening to it (except 10cc).


Get it of your chest is the right way


----------



## millionrainbows

The Classical music I'm NOT currently listening to: Mozart, Brahms, Spohr, all opera except Wozzeck…ahh, I feel better!


----------



## starthrower

Some of the best early 60s jazz you never heard in your life! Especially Free Form
and Abstract. Joe Harriott plays alto sax. The other musicians are little known
British and West Indies players. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Harriott


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

FINNTROLL again! Metal-humppa


----------



## pmsummer

WILD LIFE
*Home Service*

_Fledg'ling_


----------



## Casebearer

Protopunk band Rocket from the tombs performing Ain't it fun and So cold. Some ferocious guitar sounds.
They later split up to form Dead Boys and Pere Ubu.


----------



## Casebearer

And here's a comparison of 30 seconds over Tokyo performed by Rocket from the tombs and then the later interpretation by Pere Ubu. Both are stunning. The first one sounds like the Black Sabbath/Uriah Heep version of the second. Still I like the second one even better. In my opinion it conveys the angst of the journey and the horror of what was to happen much better.

Flew off early in the haze of dawn
in a metal dragon locked in time,
skimming waves of an underground sea
in some kind of a dream world fantasy

Sun a hot circle on a canopy,
'25 a racing blot on a bright green sea
Ahead the dim blur of an alien land,
time to give ourselves to strange gods' hands

Dark flak spiders bursting in the sky,
reaching twisted claws on every side
No place to run,
no place to hide,
no turning back on a suicide ride

Toy city streets crawling through my sights,
sprouting clumps of mushrooms like a world surreal
This dream won't ever seem to end,
and time seems like it'll never begin
30 seconds,
and a one way ride
30 seconds,
and no place to hide
30 seconds over Tokyo


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*Anastasia: Before the Rain (1994)*










Anastasia: Before the Rain (1994)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Saw this lot live at the Marquee in the summer of 1976. Perhaps it's the current warm spell that reminded me of them.

From Allmusic:

*"Back when giant carnivorous bass players ruled the Earth, Back Door were the hungriest of them all."*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


> Saw this lot live at the Marquee in the summer of 1976. Perhaps it's the current warm spell that reminded me of them.
> 
> From Allmusic:
> 
> *"Back when giant carnivorous bass players ruled the Earth, Back Door were the hungriest of them all."*


I think it was April 74 when I saw them as the support act for ELP at Wembley Empire Pool (as it was then)

Colin Hodgekisson(?) was the bass man and he played chords through the loudest PA I've ever heard. Quadraphonic too! Great things were predicted for him/them.

Missed the last train home. Dad not impressed!


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


>


My favorite Free album! Forgot I had a copy. Bought it decades ago.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> My favorite Free album! Forgot I had a copy. Bought it decades ago.


I have it on CD now. Bought a vinyl copy in 1972 from a friend who'd "borrowed" it from his sister.

They were much rawer (which I like) on this album than subsequent ones, although I also like their later stuff.


----------



## starthrower

I bought a copy on CD in the late 80s, which is when I started going through my intense blues listening phase.


----------



## Pugg

Eileen Farrell - I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues


----------



## Ginger

Mack the Knife with Louis Armstrong


----------



## SixFootScowl

Decent cover of the Stones Gimmie Shelter:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Great blues album. Here is a sample track:


----------



## starthrower

Sam's new country song.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Florestan said:


> Great blues album. Here is a sample track:


Used to do a cover of Tired Of Tryin' in a band many years ago.


----------



## cwarchc

................


----------



## Guest

Pet Shop Boys
Electric

View attachment 86737


----------



## starthrower

Old guy music.


----------



## Dr Johnson

From the first Humble Pie album I bought (in 1971).


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Lenny

I was listening to my old times favourite, Kraftwerk. Funny thing, I was recognizing all kinds of interesting details, small melodies here and there, from Hindemith and Schönberg. Example: Trans Europe Express reminds me a lot of Schönberg's chamber symphony #1. Fathers of techno!


----------



## norman bates

Lenny said:


> I was listening to my old times favourite, Kraftwerk. Funny thing, I was recognizing all kinds of interesting details, small melodies here and there, from Hindemith and Schönberg. Example: Trans Europe Express reminds me a lot of Schönberg's chamber symphony #1. Fathers of techno!


weird, Kraftwerk used harmonies and rhyhtms so simple that tend I associate them with minimalism.


----------



## Lenny

norman bates said:


> weird, Kraftwerk used harmonies and rhyhtms so simple that tend I associate them with minimalism.


Sorry, I should have been more detailed. I mean that Kraftwerk's melodies and loops sound like something ripped off from Schönberg. What they repeat thousand times changes every second in Schönberg's music.But then again Schönberg sounds like anything and everything, and nothing at the same time. I'm not an expert, actually Schönberg is very new to me, I'm slowly trying to get into that sort of music.


----------



## Retyc

My favorite track from Ocrilim's first Annwn album:





(well, at least currently)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EarthBoundRules

Xenakiboy said:


> Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!


Nice! Ween is my favourite band.


----------



## pmsummer

Chamber Tango Dada Jazz, so I sometimes post it over there.










FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*
_
BAG Production_


----------



## pmsummer

TARPAN SEASONS
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Orchestra
_
Jazzland_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Another non-classical album that had an effect on me when I was younger, pulls on your emotions heavily.


----------



## Pugg

I am going to listing to Barbara Streisand later, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> I am going to listing to Barbara Streisand later, don't tell anyone.


*PUGG ALERT!* just kiddin, I love Doo *** so your secrets safe wit me!


----------



## Casebearer

Two songs by the fascinating Holger Hiller from his album Oben im Eck (1986). The title track and We don't write anything on paper or so (both in German). His singing reminds somewhat of Robert Wyatt.

EINFACH NUR GENIAL!


----------



## Dr Johnson

I wonder how Steve Howe managed to avoid feedback.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> I am going to listing to Barbara Streisand later, don't tell anyone.







written by the great Laura Nyro

and






written by the mighty Becker and Fagen.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Biwa

Wes Montgomery - Full House


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

SAD DAYS LONELY NIGHTS
*Junior Kimbrough*
and the Soul Blues Boys
_
Fat Possum_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Queen: Greatest Hits: The Platinum Collection I
Bohemian Rhapsody
Another One Bites The Dust
Killer Queen
Fat Bottomed Girls
Bicycle Race
Play The Game
Flash
We Will Rock You
We Are The Champions


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson

Live at the 12 Bar Club in Denmark St, which has now fallen victim to redevelopment vandalism.

The building had been a forge in the 17th century; behind the guitarist was a small fireplace where he had to put his amp because the stage was so cramped.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to this masterpiece by Negativland:








Which I've gotten a lot of enjoyment from in the past.
It works perfectly on so many levels and is one of many layers to their majestically ironic and self-aware, legendary career! :tiphat:

A must listen for Zappa and Residents fans!


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Queen: Greatest Hits: The Platinum Collection I
> Bohemian Rhapsody
> Another One Bites The Dust
> Killer Queen
> Fat Bottomed Girls
> Bicycle Race
> Play The Game
> Flash
> We Will Rock You
> We Are The Champions
> 
> View attachment 86816


A true fan I see


----------



## Vronsky

*Roscoe Mitchell & Tyshawn Sorey: A Game of Catch (Live performance)*






Roscoe Mitchell & Tyshawn Sorey: A Game of Catch (Live performance)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> Listening to this masterpiece by Negativland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I've gotten a lot of enjoyment from in the past.
> It works perfectly on so many levels and is one of many layers to their majestically ironic and self-aware, legendary career! :tiphat:
> 
> A must listen for Zappa and Residents fans!


Didn't know about them. Their stance and battle on copyright issues makes them even more interesting than just any out-of-the-ordinary band.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> Didn't know about them. Their stance and battle on copyright issues makes them even more interesting than just any out-of-the-ordinary band.


The"Christianity is stupid", Helter Stupid controversy, which was an amazing hoax they created. The U2 one too is astounding! 
Let's just say their level of performance art combining their real life reality and activism, makes them even more interesting (in that area) than even Zappa!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer, check this mindtwisting abstract Negativland portrait:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Ben Levin Group - Freak Machine 
Followed by his album Life And Back

I felt a bit upset that for no reason I haven't listened to him in a few weeks, he has completely changed my non-classical world. His music has meant a lot already!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Later on, I'll be listening to his other band Bent Knee in their perfect live performance here:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now listening to another brilliant non-classical work that I've enjoyed the hell out of in my teens:









To think that I'll be following this up with Haydn and Shostakovich 

What does dogen think of this album???


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Now listening to another brilliant non-classical work that I've enjoyed the hell out of in my teens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To think that I'll be following this up with Haydn and Shostakovich
> 
> What does dogen think of this album???


Mr Bungle and Disco Volante are both mind-bogglingly good. They also led me to Trey Spruance's band Secret Chiefs 3.


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> Mr Bungle and Disco Volante are both mind-bogglingly good. They also led me to Trey Spruance's band Secret Chiefs 3.


I discovered Mr Bungle, Faith no more, John Zorn and the Secret chiefs 3 all separately and was amazed as I learned they where all linked!
Disco Volante, yes is also a very great album.
I'm treating myself to some music I haven't listened to in quite a while!! (The Melvins' Bullhead and Voivod's Nothingface shortly)


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Taggart

Driving to and from Walsingham to the sound of Celtic Fiddle -lovely place, lovely day, lovely music.


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL & PAT METHENY
*Jim Hall
Pat Metheny*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Dr Johnson

Prompted by watching *this programme about Pet Sounds.*


----------



## KenOC

Traffic, The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys. My wife, who's from China, loves this and is playing it now. That must say something, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

The bulls horns haven't been pulled in a while, I'm popping on this monster!


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


>


I do like the title from this record .


----------



## pmsummer

WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
Petra Haden - voice
Eyvind Kang - viola
Thomas Morgan - bass
Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion
_
OKeh_


----------



## Ginger

Caro Emerald - Deleted Scenes from the Cutting Room Floor


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent* - piano
Brian Bromberg - double bass
Joe LaBarbera - drums
_
Artistry_


----------



## Xenakiboy

pmsummer said:


> WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
> *Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
> Petra Haden - voice
> Eyvind Kang - viola
> Thomas Morgan - bass
> Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion
> _
> OKeh_


Any Frisell is good Frisell, love him!


----------



## pmsummer

KNOW WHAT I MEAN?
*Cannonball Adderley
Bill Evans*
_
Riverside_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming : Dark Hope.*
For the horrible times in this world.


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Schilling - Major Tom


----------



## Blancrocher

Falco - Der Kommissar


----------



## Blancrocher

New Musik - Living by Numbers


----------



## pmsummer

*Sometimes you buy a record... sometimes it buys you.*










MORE CRAZY OTTO
*Fritz 'Crazy Otto' Schulz-Reichel* - prepared piano
_
Polydor_


----------



## Balthazar

*Stevie Wonder ~ Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> MORE CRAZY OTTO
> *Fritz 'Crazy Otto' Schulz-Reichel* - prepared piano
> _
> Polydor_


How long do you have this , if I may be so bold to ask?


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> How long do you have this , if I may be so bold to ask?


Picked it up just today.


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> Picked it up just today.


It's been used,so much we can see, hope you have some pleasure from it without to much scratches.


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> It's been used,so much we can see, hope you have some pleasure from it without to much scratches.


It's actually in very good condition, no scratches. The disc is near mint.

And enjoyable, too.


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> It's actually in very good condition, no scratches. The disc is near mint.
> 
> And enjoyable, too.


I know the music ,seems another life looking at the cover of this album.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

sorry,I posted it twice.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Traverso said:


> sorry,I posted it twice.


That's understandable. I suspect we are all pretty excited by Crazy Otto.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

Dr Johnson said:


> That's understandable. I suspect we are all pretty excited by Crazy Otto.


Sort of a cross between Butch Thompson and John Cage. Actually, right up my tin-pan alley.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *usine 451 *my ambient project that border harsh noise, not just border but it drone endlessly and hiss, im mad because i gave it to my assistant let's called him Léonin and he did no edit remastered re-mix the work yet as we speak and it'S been like 3 month he has it, dammit what a slacker and a disapointement...but beside this ambient project im enjoying even if unfinished ...

I will be lisening to obscur ambient band, and classical later on perhaps mighty Jacobus Vaet.. but this is another story hey...


----------



## regenmusic

Truth Of Truths - A Contemporary Rock Opera

"My name is Don J. Long and my partner Sharon Ruffin is the widow of famous record producer Ray Ruff, who produced this album with nearly 300 performers, musicians, artists and technicians back in 1971 as a road show rock opera. Its premiere was on Easter Sunday morning in April 1971 at the Greek Theater in the Hollywood Hills near Los Angeles. There were over 3,000 people who attended this event, including me - I was there! It was an awesome stage production, and went on the road to about half a dozen cities across America that year."

It has Jim Backus as the voice of God supposedly, haven't gotten to that part.


----------



## Pugg

This woke me up this morning, seems to be a number one once in the U.S


----------



## Dr Johnson

For those of us not lucky enough to own a Crazy Otto album:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite band


----------



## Merl

Tides of Man - Young and Courageous. Great post-rock album.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

^^^
The Chairman of the Bored!!!

NP:



















Blasting some of my favorites from these albums. It's For You, Third Wind, etc...


----------



## starthrower

Fantastic album I hadn't listened to in years. RIP Paco


----------



## elgar's ghost

The post-Gene Clark quartet were beginning to disintegrate as 1967 wore on (not least because of David Crosby believing himself to be a hip counter-culture rhetorician which nettled the largely apolitical Roger McGuinn and Chris Hillman no end) but what eventually emerged in early 1968 amidst all the turmoil was what I think is the Byrds' finest album of all. Despite the group never being the same after Crosby was fired in October 1967 I'd still like to have been a fly on the wall when McGuinn and Hillman went to his house to drop the bombshell.

It was often believed that Michael Clarke's horse at the right of the picture was supposed to represent David Crosby in a mocking way after he was sacked from the band. If so, then surely the horse is facing the wrong way...


----------



## Guest

Thinking Plague
Early Plague Years

View attachment 86988


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## Xenakiboy

Via dogen, this is ***ing kick ***, Portishead is interesting too


----------



## Xenakiboy

Certainly has a vibe to it, there's something about her voice, can't pin down what though.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I love this woman's first few albums, very great _whatgenreisthat_ style artist:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Beautiful song, I'm going to put the whole album on now!!


----------



## Merl

Portishead were a great band. Dummy is a fantastic album.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Via dogen, this is ***ing kick ***, Portishead is interesting too


Funnily enough, in responding to Florestan I discovered this. I love early Sabbath and (clearly) Portishead but I'm not so sure of this!


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Portishead were a great band. Dummy is a fantastic album.


Portishead are still extant. Just not overly prolific!


----------



## JosefinaHW

The first seventeen (17) minutes of the movie _SPECTRE_ are on continuous replay in the background--and then when they get to the aerial shots of the Zocalo in Mexico City I switch to watching the film too. Thanks to (and in honor of) Clavichorder I'm reliving the beauty, excitement, and magic of Mexico City.

P.S. I've followed Bond to many amazing locations in my life, but he followed me to Mexico City!


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> Funnily enough, in responding to Florestan I discovered this. I love early Sabbath and (clearly) Portishead but I'm not so sure of this!


I've never heard this song, like this before. Interesting vibe


----------



## Merl

Black Sabbath (with Ozzy) are my favourite band of all time. My first metal gig was Sabbath supported by Van Halen in 1978. I was spoiled by that experience.


----------



## Dr Johnson

When the 2nd album came out a friend and I played the above song all night, much to the increasing annoyance of the other guests at the dinner party my chum was hosting.

:lol:


----------



## norman bates




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> When the 2nd album came out a friend and I played the above song all night, much to the increasing annoyance of the other guests at the dinner party my chum was hosting.
> 
> :lol:


Fabulous horns and strings...


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> When the 2nd album came out a friend and I played the above song all night, much to the increasing annoyance of the other guests at the dinner party my chum was hosting.
> 
> :lol:


Such an amazing song, ***ing amazing!!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> Such an amazing song, ***ing amazing!!!!


Addictive, isn't it?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Addictive, isn't it?


It certainly is, wow!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

via a prompt of dogen recently:






Takes me back to my teens, when I got hooked onto this album (and Skyvalley) (alongside a Bartok addiction)!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

And this one too:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Such an important album for me in my late teens, huge impact on me. Without a question, one of my favourite rock albums full-stop.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Also, you notice the awesome Petruska references in Status Back Baby? 

The, whole album is one of his best. Still love it as much as I did when I first heard it!


----------



## Merl

Can't beat a bit of Frank. *Runs off to play Black Napkins


----------



## Xenakiboy

Merl said:


> Can't beat a bit of Frank. *Runs off to play Black Napkins


I prefer his earlier albums (Absolutely free - One size fits all) but Make A Jazz noise here is one of the greatest non-classical albums I've ever heard! :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Xenakiboy said:


> I prefer his earlier albums (Absolutely free - One size fits all) but Make A Jazz noise here is one of the greatest non-classical albums I've ever heard! :tiphat:


I really love Apostrophe and Overnite Sensation but Frank made so much music there's summat for everyone in there. The first album I got was Sheik Yerbouti and it's still a fave of mine. 'Baby Snakes' was my ringtone on my mobile for years.


----------



## Merl

I was just happy I finally got to see him at the Hammersmith Odeon in the 1980s. Wonderful concert.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Merl said:


> I really love Apostrophe and Overnite Sensation but Frank made so much music there's summat for everyone in there. The first album I got was Sheik Yerbouti and it's still a fave of mine. 'Baby Snakes' was my ringtone on my mobile for years.


I don't really like Sheik Yerbouti much, City of tiny lights is an addictive song but there isn't much reply value for me, but it certainly did gain him exposure! You simply can't forgot Bobby Brown, Dancing Fool and trying to grow a chin! :lol:

Proceeds to sing "I wanna be dead, in bed. Please kill me, cause that would thrill me" 20 times and probably irritate the neighbours


----------



## Guest

Out of Season
Beth Gibbons and Rustin Man

View attachment 87073


----------



## Merl

^I gave that CD away to the charity shop last week, in a big CD clearout. I never liked it (**dogen hits the 'block' button)!


----------



## pmsummer

DEPTH OF MERCY
*Red Mountain Church Hymn Project*

_Red Mountain Church_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hank Williams Jr, Five-0


----------



## pmsummer

DELIRIUM TREMOLOS
*Ray Wylie Hubbard*
_
Philo_


----------



## Merl

Russian Circles - Guidance (new album)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Lamia




----------



## tortkis

Encore(s) - Plays Joe Hisaishi (Complete Sessions) - Noël Akchoté (2016)


----------



## Guest

template for trump


----------



## Retyc

Gorguts - Obscura
"ugly, dissonant, chaotic mess"


----------



## Conglomerate

Keith Rowe - The Room


----------



## Ginger

Gentlemen of Swing


----------



## pmsummer

NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Marc Johnson - double bass
Peter Erskine - drums
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet​_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

I, FLATHEAD
_The Songs of Kash Buk and the Klowns_
*Ry Cooder*
_
Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## HarrietPowell




----------



## Sonata

I don't listen to a lot of jazz, but every now and again


----------



## elgar's ghost

After _Fairytale_ in 1965, Pye Records for one reason or another made rather a pig's breakfast when releasing Donovan's output in the UK from the next three years (something to do with a dispute between Pye and Donovan's label in the US, Epic). The US releases got it right, so thankfully those were the versions released on CD about ten years ago.


----------



## pmsummer

BILL FRISELL, RON CARTER, PAUL MOTIAN
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
*Ron Carter* - double bass
*Paul Motian* - drums

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Sonata

Some folk music time:


----------



## starthrower

A beautifully produced compilation that can serve as a great introduction to the Ra curious, or a brilliant addition/gap filler for the long time fan. Includes a superb booklet with informative essays, track info, musician photos, and a two page color display of 18 Saturn albums. And there are some previously unreleased tracks to spicen the gumbo. Dig in!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I don't listen to a lot of jazz, but every now and again


Hallelujah, nice music.:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

One of my faves and an epic post-rock track.


----------



## Granate

_I have been listening to a lot of classical music lately. No non-classical albums. However, some singles like these are good:_

*Tove Lo* - Good Girl





*Banks* - Gemini Feed





_These girls made two of the best albums of 2014, but I am not sure that either of their comebacks will stand up for their talents._


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL QUARTET WITH KENNY BARRON, 1997
*Jim Hall* - guitar
*Kenny Barron* - piano
Scott Coley - double bass
Terry Clarke - drums
_
Blue Note - Tokyo_


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> After _Fairytale_ in 1965, Pye Records for one reason or another made rather a pig's breakfast when releasing Donovan's output in the UK from the next three years (something to do with a dispute between Pye and Donovan's label in the US, Epic). The US releases got it right, so thankfully those were the versions released on CD about ten years ago.


I spotted the Greatest Hits CD in a store a few weeks ago, so I bought it. Donavan wrote the liners for his wonderful songs. And the musical arrangements are brilliant as well. It's too bad his music didn't seem to bridge the subsequent decades. It's quintessentially 60s fare.


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
with Ikue Mori - electronics​_
Tzadik_


----------



## Xenakiboy

pmsummer said:


> IN LAMBETH
> _Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
> *John Zorn*
> The Gnostic Trio
> Carol Emanuel - harp
> Bill Frisell - guitar
> Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
> with Ikue Mori - electronics​_
> Tzadik_


Another awesome Zorn album, I knew I recognised that cover!


----------



## Retyc

Lou Reed's Metal Machine Music played by the "Zeitkratzer" Ensemble, transcription by Ulrich Krieger


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EarthBoundRules

Retyc said:


> Lou Reed's Metal Machine Music played by the "Zeitkratzer" Ensemble, transcription by Ulrich Krieger


Oh God, I pity you.


----------



## bharbeke

So you'd like a little guitar with your video game music? Dr. Manhattan has you covered:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Merle Haggard: Rainbow Stew: Live At Anaheim Stadium


----------



## corndogshuffle

Youngblood Brass Band. Nat McIntosh is one of my favorite tuba players.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

AC/DC Backtracks Disk 1









High Voltage (Original Australian Release) 
Stick Around 
Love Song 
It's A Long Way To The Top (If You Wanna Rock 'N' Roll) (Original Australian Release) 
Rocker (Original Australian Release) 
Fling Thing 
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (Original Australian Release) 
Ain't No Fun (Waiting Around To Be A Millionaire (Original Australian Release) 
R. I. P. (Rock In Peace) 
Carry Me Home 
Crabsody In Blue 
Cold Hearted Man 
Who Made Who (12" Extended Mix) 
Snake Eye 
Borrowed Time 
Down On The Borderline 
Big Gun 
Cyberspace


----------



## pmsummer

NEW FOLK SONGS
*Perfect Houseplants*
_
Linn Records_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

Harry Connick Jr. - "It Had To Be You" (Lyrics)​


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*Larry Coryell: Le Sacre Du Printemps (1983)*










Larry Coryell: Le Sacre Du Printemps (1983)


----------



## Guest

Portishead
Dummy

View attachment 87378


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Manxfeeder

corndogshuffle said:


> Youngblood Brass Band. Nat McIntosh is one of my favorite tuba players.


Oh, shucks, that's fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Neal Morse, One*


----------



## Sonata

Manxfeeder said:


> *Neal Morse, One*
> 
> View attachment 87392


I need to get around to listening to his stuff.


----------



## Sonata

As for me:










One of the albums that defined my high school era. I don't think I've listened to this in over a decade. A bit of nostalgia  Actually I might have to start a thread about albums that defined ones teenage years...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> I need to get around to listening to his stuff.


He is very prolific. This album was when he was in his overtly evangelical phase. He's since then done projects with Flying Colors, Transatlantic, and now the Neal Morse Band. Plus, he occasionally releases worship projects. Between all that, he's starting a church in Nashville. I don't know how he keeps it all going.


----------



## Sonata

Manxfeeder said:


> He is very prolific. This album was when he was in his overtly evangelical phase. He's since then done projects with Flying Colors, Transatlantic, and now the Neal Morse Band. Plus, he occasionally releases worship projects. Between all that, he's starting a church in Nashville. I don't know how he keeps it all going.


Flying Colors is high on the list, since Mike Portnoy's in it. (Huge Dream Theater fan here). I also want to listen to ? sometime, but I've had trouble locating that one .


----------



## Pugg

​Melina Merkouri


----------



## Xenakiboy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Neal Morse, One*
> 
> View attachment 87392


I'm surprised to see someone listening to Morse on here, he's a naturally skilled songwriter. Question Mark and Sola Scriptura are fine albums, religious or not! Spock's Beard where pretty good back in the early days
You a Flower Kings junkie too? Transatlantic are alright :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Sonata said:


> Flying Colors is high on the list, since Mike Portnoy's in it. (Huge Dream Theater fan here). I also want to listen to ? sometime, but I've had trouble locating that one .


I used to like DT quite a bit in my teens, but now I can barely stand to listen to them. I still find Awake to be a prog masterpiece, there's a really mature and quite dark vibe to that album I can still connect to! :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> He is very prolific. This album was when he was in his overtly evangelical phase. He's since then done projects with Flying Colors, Transatlantic, and now the Neal Morse Band. Plus, he occasionally releases worship projects. Between all that, he's starting a church in Nashville. I don't know how he keeps it all going.


On the list to check out.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

These 2 are really nice


----------



## Blancrocher

Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain


----------



## Sonata




----------



## starthrower

Hiatus Kaiyote - Choose Your Weapon


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 87430
> 
> 
> Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain


Good album, he was in serious business with that record, then there's Bitches Brew...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson, I feel like some Leather now!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Do you mean Lather?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Do you mean Lather?


I do and I said it wrong on purpose. 
It's a fantastic collection:


----------



## Sonata




----------



## pmsummer

OVERTIME
*Dave Holland Big Band*
Dave Holland - double bass, composer, arranger, bandleader
Antonio Hart - alto saxophone, flute
Mark Gross - alto saxophone
Chris Potter - tenor saxophone
Gary Smulyan - baritone saxophone
Alex Sipiagin - trumpet
Duane Eubanks - trumpet
Taylor Haskins - trumpet
Robin Eubanks - trombone
Josh Roseman - trombone
Jonathan Arons - trombone
Steve Nelson - vibraphone & marimba
Billy Kilson - drums​_
Dare2_


----------



## cwarchc

Today's commute


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm suddenly listening to jazz, but the quiet & calm kind


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

And now for something completely different: Ulver, Norwegian experimental group's new album.


----------



## Merl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 87547
> 
> And now for something completely different: Ulver, Norwegian experimental group's new album.


I like some Ulver but I really couldnt get into the last album.

Anyway, having a break from classical and just playing this classic Crippled Black Phoenix track on youtube. Wonderful live band (much better without this guy fronting them).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Balthazar

*Jeannie C. Riley ~ Harper Valley P.T.A.*

(video feat. Barbara Eden)


----------



## Balthazar

*Echo and the Bunnymen ~ Crocodiles*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Ralfy

My Bubba


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## cwarchc

Todays drive


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Montgomery Gentry: Rebels On The Run

1. "Damn Right I Am"
2. "Ain't No Law Against That"
3. "Damn Baby"
4. "Empty"
5. "Where I Come From"
6. "I Like Those People"
7. "Rebels on the Run"
8. "Simple Things"
9. "Missing You" 
10. "So Called Life" 
11. "Work Hard, Play Harder"


----------



## Barbebleu

Gene Clark - Two Sides To Every Story.


----------



## DeepR

Klaus Schulze - In Blue - Return of the Tempel 

Fantastic noodling (except for the keyboard saxophone part, that's almost unforgivable)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bob Dylan, Nashville Skyline:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Alarm on the wrong channel, so I woke up with this, my great uncle is still a fan.


----------



## Casebearer

Bought this one on holiday in Slovenia a few days ago: Miusow Quartet - Smejmo se skupaj ("Let's Laugh together").

Interesting fusion of jazz, funk & folk based on accordeon and flute (reminds me of Ian Anderson's Jethro Tull).

The Quartet consists of Andrej Copar (soprano, tenor and baritone sax and flute), Marko Brdnik (accordeon), Tibor Mihelic (bassguitar, mouth harp, vocals) and Blaz Grm (drums) with Bostjan Gombac (back vocals).

I've just listened to it once now. Interesting but really nothing I can easily compare it too...

All I can find on the Miusow Quartet on YT is some of these (with Andrej Copar but none of the other band members that are on the cd).






I like Blaz Grm for a drummers name.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


>


Swinging with Mrs Johnson?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## bharbeke

I revisited Diamond Rio's self-titled album, and it is still great.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bharbeke said:


> I revisited Diamond Rio's self-titled album, and it is still great.


Diamond Rio is good.:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Albert Ayler - Nuits de la Fondation Maeght. 

Music is indeed the healing force of the universe!


----------



## Scopitone

CSNY _4 Way Street_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Balthazar

*Lee Morgan ~ The Sidewinder*

Written in 1963 by the 24-year-old Morgan, this is a surefire way to put me in a good mood.


----------



## Xenakigirl

Been listening to an odd combination of Henry Cow and The Cure recently


----------



## GreenMamba

Wilco's first album.


----------



## Conglomerate

Third Ear Band - Alchemy


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

Since I've deliberately avoided telling everyone what I'm currently listening to, I'm listening to this album currently....yeah:


----------



## Grant

Been listening a lot lately to Big Walter Horton


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
The New *Gary Burton* Quartet
_
Mack Avenue_


----------



## tortkis

Hard Work, No Pay Volume 1 (ATA Records, 2015)









The Yorkshire Film & Television Orchestra Feat. Martin Connor - Somebody Stole My Thunder
Rachel Modest - I (Who Have Nothing)
Jermaine Peterson - Saturday's Child
Maggie Somers - The Name Game


----------



## pmsummer

THE WELL BELOW THE VALLEY
*Planxty*
_
Polydor_


----------



## tortkis

We Are the Music Makers! ~ Preserving the Soul of America's Music (2014)









http://www.musicmaker.org/music-makers-merch/


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Wood

Currently on:

Anita O'Day: Anita sings the most


----------



## Wood

Yesterday:

Jethro Tull

Stormwatch










A Passion Play










Songs from the Wood










About the same time Status Quo released an album where the cover also had a tree stump record player. I've always wondered how that duplication came about. Status Quo's music was so lacking in originality that I have always assumed that they nicked the cover of this great album too.


----------



## jim prideaux

in case there happens to be anyone out there to who this might be relevant-if you remember fondly the great album that is 'Its too late to stop now' by Van the Man then you really should get hold of the box set that features recordings from the same tour-there are certain albums/pieces of music that seem to have accompanied me through decades (Sibelius in another context)and this release just confirms that when I was 14 when the original album was first released my ears (and arguably my heart) worked........it is literally difficult to describe how great his band (the Caledonia Soul Orchestra) were!

on a slightly different note-have 'hammered' two albums by Lake Street Dive, particularly 'Bad Self Portraits'-great songs that draw on the traditions of 40-50 years of 'pop music 'delivered with real panache-the lead singers voice is outstanding-great stuff on yt (and I am fortunate to have a ticket to see them in November)

oh...and at the gym on YT-Little Feat 1977 concert...Lowell George at the top of his game, his claim to greatness also reflected in a rare piece of film of a performance of Long Distance Love..


----------



## Wood

BLIND WILLIE JOHNSON: Dark was the night


----------



## Granate

All these were a relieving listen for me:

*Ian William Craig*
Centres
*FatCat Records (2016)*









*Various Artists*
Eleven into Fifteen: a 130701 Compilation
*FatCat Records (2016)*









*Prurient*
Unknown Rains
*Hospital Productions (2016)*









*Ólafur Arnalds*
Island Songs
*Mercury Records (2016)*









*Rival Consoles*
Night Melody
*Erased Tapes Records (2016)*









_Classical Music these days grew very tiring for me, until I decided to stop and check out contemporary electronic/modern classical albums like the interesting, brand new FatCat label, plus two well known Erased Tapes signees (RC & ÓA) and Noise Electronics producer Prurient.
I listened to so much CM that it suddenly became harmless to me. I was now out of ideas and tried out some records I wanted to listen completely for a long time, plus Ólafur Arnalds brand new EP because he is the Modern Classical boss  . If changing CM for this was a good idea, taking these records to our beach with windy weather felt even better.
These listenings made me think that probably Classical Music is not able to become by favourite genre even if I try hard enough to appreciate all its complexities. I grew up with computerized, digital sounds, manipulated to achieve the most striking, intimate, noisy-painful or textured musical feelings, and left out realistic instruments like the classical ones, naked, assembled to achieve a particular harmony, but failing to hook me up by two earphones. I am not an audiophile, but I am getting the feeling that only becoming one, Classical Music and Electronic-textured music would be on the same level._


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Wood




----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


>


Thank you for that! Never heard it before.


----------



## Wood

I hadn't realised that there were so many different versions.

Not too sure about this one.






Janis Joplin would have done it well.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> I hadn't realised that there were so many different versions.
> 
> Not too sure about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janis Joplin would have done it well.


Agreed. That's a bit dodgy. Changing songs, here's Jimi Hendrix (with Curtis Knight singing) doing Sweet Little Angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Casebearer

^^
I'd have to answer that one with BB King & James Brown, although I like the Hendrix version better. James Brown - for all the nice stuff he did - somehow always annoys me a bit with being too pleased with himself and always interrupting songs every thirty seconds.


----------



## Casebearer

Just typed "Osiek" in Youtube search field and now I'm watching harvesting machines on the Polish countryside.... Fitting as it's harvest time.






I wonder what this is about? It seems to be a company film with harvesters playing the main roles.

There are more of these videos if you like ZEN-watching big machines (the same way it has something to watch fish in an aquarium)...


----------



## Balthazar

*The Flaming Lips ~ Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## corndogshuffle




----------



## Balthazar

*The Beatles ~ Revolver*

Released 50 years ago this month. 

To quote Laurie Anderson (a.k.a. Mrs. Lou Reed) out of context, that was "back when I was a Hershey bar in my father's back pocket."


----------



## Xenakiboy

I currently have this playing at *full volume* on my stereo, shaking the ground loud. It's not background music, and evokes strong feelings in me. Jazz is a world I adore both as excitement and romance!


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *The Beatles ~ Revolver*
> 
> Released 50 years ago this month.
> 
> To quote Laurie Anderson (a.k.a. Mrs. Lou Reed) out of context, that was "back when I was a Hershey bar in my father's back pocket."


And it's still making money.


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> And it's still making money.


Must it be reduced to monetary values?


----------



## Dr Johnson

So different from Debussy.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

*T Bone Burnett and friends.*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

AC/DC: Backtracks disc 2









Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (Live) (Sydney Festival, 30 Jan 1977) 5:10
Dog Eat Dog (Live) (Apollo Theatre, Glasgow, 30 Apr 1978) 4:30
Live Wire (Live) (Hammersmith Odeon, London, 2 Nov 1979) 5:06
Shot Down In Flames (Live) (Hammersmith Odeon, London, 2 Nov 1979) 3:28
Back In Black (Live) (Capital Center, Landover MD, 21 Dec 1981) 4:19
T. N. T. (Live) (Capital Center, Landover MD, 21 Dec 1981) 3:53
Let There Be Rock (Live) (Capital Center, Landover MD, 21 Dec 1981) 7:30
Guns For Hire (Live) (Joe Louis Arena, Detroit MI, 18 Nov 1983) 5:23
Rock And Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (Live) (Joe Louis Arena, Detroit MI, 18 Nov 1983) 4:11
This House Is On Fire (Live) (Joe Louis Arena, Detroit MI, 18 Nov 1983) 3:22
You Shook Me All Night Long (Live) (Joe Louis Arena, Detroit MI, 18 Nov 1983) 3:27
Jailbreak (Live) (Dallas TX, 12 Oct 1985) 13:21
Highway To Hell (Live) (Tushino Airfield, Moscow, 28 Sep 1991) 3:59
For Those About To Rock (We Salute You) (Live) (Tushino Airfield, Moscow, 28 Sep 1991) 6:55
Safe In New York City (Live) (Phoenix AZ, 13 Sep 2000)


----------



## Pugg

This woke us up this morning.......


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Scopitone

Picked this one up on amazon mp3 the other day, on a whim.

I can't believe I didn't like Canned Heat when I was younger.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

AC/DC: Backtracks (Disc 3)

High Voltage (Live - Donington Park, 17 Aug 1991) 
Hells Bells (Live - Donington Park, 17 Aug 1991) 
Whole Lotta Rosie (Live - Donington Park, 17 Aug 1991) 
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (Live - Donington Park, 17 Aug 1991) 
Highway To Hell (Live - Tushino Airfield, Moscow, 28 Sep 1991) 
Back In Black (Live - Tushino Airfield, Moscow, 28 Sep 1991) 
For Those About To Rock (We Salute You) (Live - Tushino Airfield, Moscow, 28 Sep 1991) 
Ballbreaker (Live - Plaza De Toros De Las Ventas, Madrid, 10 Jul 1996) 
Hard As A Rock (Live - Plaza De Toros De Las Ventas, Madrid, 10 Jul 1996) 
Dog Eat Dog (Live - Plaza De Toros De Las Ventas, Madrid, 10 Jul 1996) 
Hail Cesar (Live - Plaza De Toros De Las Ventas, Madrid, 10 Jul 1996) 
Whole Lotta Rosie (Live - Plaza De Toros De Las Ventas, Madrid, 10 Jul 1996) 
You Shook Me All Night Long (Live - Plaza De Toros De Las Ventas, Madrid, 10 Jul 1996) 
Safe In New York City (Live - Phoenix AZ, 13 Sep 2000)


----------



## cwarchc

This is somebody I wish I had the opportunity to meet


----------



## Pugg

Wake up music this morning.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't gone to bed yet. Still rockin'


----------



## Dr Johnson

I've just got up!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

I listened to Eric Church's Mr. Misunderstood album. It didn't click with me very often, but I do like the song "Round Here Buzz" quite a bit.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Scopitone

1991-95 is by far my least favorite from the band. But this show was recommended to me enthusiastically, so I am giving it a fair listen.


----------



## tortkis

The Joe Tatton Trio - Sunday Shade (2016)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cwarchc

This Icelandic group

Kvel by Arstidir


----------



## Conglomerate

New Order - Brotherhood


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD DOG HAPPY MAN
*Bill Frisell*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

LAST OF THE RED HOT BURRITOS
*The Flying Burrito Brothers*

_A&M_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

METAL \m/ New to me tonight and I love it!


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## Casebearer

Posted it before but it's so good I'm posting it again...


----------



## Casebearer

An unusual setup performing Hey Joe: Nick Cave, Mick Harvey, Toots Thielemans, David Sanborn, Charlie Haden and Omar Hakim .......






Sound quality is not flawless.


----------



## Casebearer

Continuing with Nick Cave....


----------



## Casebearer

And an interesting documentary on his Berlin years made by Bram van Splunteren for VPRO Dutch Broadcasting.


----------



## Wood

Recently:

Capercaillie: Nadurra
Blind Willie Johnson: Dark was the night
ZZ Top: Eliminator
Paul Simon: Graceland

Currently:

The McGarrigles: French record


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ironic title as the couple divorced soon after. Musical contributions by the usual congregation of A-list heavies - Clapton, Mason, Whitlock, Preston, Russell etc. There's even an embarrassment of riches in the backing vocals department - Tina Turner, Eddie Kendricks, Rita Coolidge, Merry Clayton...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Blancrocher

Jane Birkin & Serge Gainsbourg - Je t'aime


----------



## Blancrocher

Vanessa Paradis - Le tourbillon de la vie


----------



## Blancrocher

Carla Bruni - Quelqu'un m'a dit


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Poison - Look What The Cat Dragged In


----------



## tortkis

MYTHIC FAILURES - FENTON (12k, 2016)









Fenton (guitar, electronics)


----------



## tortkis

Blancrocher said:


> Jane Birkin & Serge Gainsbourg - Je t'aime


This is very sensual. The song was banned in many cities. Gainsbourg first recorded it with Brigitte Bardot, but she refused to release the recording.


----------



## Casebearer

tortkis said:


> This is very sensual. The song was banned in many cities. Gainsbourg first recorded it with Brigitte Bardot, but she refused to release the recording.


As 18-year old students living in a student housing complex we ate our evening dinner together. We filled in the void that not praying before dinner left us with with playing this song after dinner. Every evening that is. Our appetites where enormous those days.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Casebearer

Not enough from the old continent around here! Here is African Scream Contest (well, I expected something else more like the African version of the Finnish Scream Choirs).


----------



## Casebearer

Now of course I should post some choir screaming from Finland. Starspangled banner seems a good choice.


----------



## Casebearer

Of course you're dying for another one:


----------



## Casebearer

To be fair to the Finnish they can actually sing also. Some Finnish folk (a polka) performed by Loituma a Finnish quartet whose members combine the Finnish vocal tradition with the sounds of the kantele.






You might not be into polka that much but the performance is incredible and crosses borders...


----------



## Casebearer

Finishing off my choir trip with Zappa's Brown Moses (Thingfish). De hamonyes gives us a chill...


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Sonata

What I expect is a little-known blues album. It's quite good actually, 70s blues rock style. It was a project of Roine Stolt, singer of a progressive rock band called The Flower Kings. I suspect this was marketed more to progressive music fans which was how I found it. I didn't really get into the Flower Kings, but this is enjoyable. My only complaint is that it's a two-disc set and I think it would have been stronger if it were paired down into a single album. If you like blues, check it out! Plus the cover art is cool.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Miles120

loving the music posted in this thread. So very varied and diverse. Never quite know what to expect


----------



## Vronsky

*Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures (1979)*










Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures (1979)


----------



## pmsummer

Vronsky said:


> Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures (1979)


This: Double like.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Retyc

Dysrhythmia - Severed and Whole


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alan Jackson: Don't Rock The Jukebox


----------



## pmsummer

BOOK OF SILK
*Tin Hat Trio*
_
Ropeadope_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Not the best audio/video quality, but a great show during their last year on tour.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Big Bopper Jr. died in 2013 (age 54), four years after this commemorative concert. More on he and his dad The Big Bopper (dead at 28) can be found here...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Bopper


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

WHICH WAY IS EAST
*Charles Lloyd
Billy Higgins*
_
ECM_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cwarchc

I really like these guys


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

JOE PASS IN HAMBURG
*Joe Pass* - guitar
NDR Bigband
Radio Philharmonie Hannover
_
ACT_


----------



## pmsummer

THE SILENT MAJORITY
_(Terry Allen's Greatest Missed Hits)_
*Terry Allen*
_
Sugar Hill_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Waylon Jennings: Lonesome, On'ry And Mean
with 3 songs not released on the original recording


----------



## Casebearer

For Rudy van Gelder. I hope he's on a blue train.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite extreme metal band! Barney rules


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER NEXT / ELEMENTAL
*Danny Thompson
*
_Eagle_


----------



## Pugg

My alarm went of this morning with this song: Righteous Brothers-Unchained Melody.
I've seen it twice now, actually a song that is a song.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second collection of choice off-cuts from between '67 and '69 released in the wake of the Mothers' first disbandment.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found a Tom Waits playlist on youtube. Nice slow songs  (got too much Napalm Death last night...)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

I've been watching some episodes of Monty Python and The Sweeney on TV. A wave of 1970s nostalgia came over me. You see, I left England in the mid 70s two months before my tenth birthday. I remember England well, and it's 1970s England I remember, that's how I remember England to be. To compliment my 1970s television I've been listening to the following five albums this week.

Emerson, Lake and Palmer debut album released six days before my fifth birthday 
View attachment 88289


Pink Floyd Meddle released thirteen days before my sixth birthday 
View attachment 88290


Led Zeppelin 3 released one month after I started pre school
View attachment 88291


Genesis Selling England by the Pound released two years before we emigrated
View attachment 88292


Yes Close to the Edge released while I was in Mrs Appleby's class. 
View attachment 88293


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


>


How are Excentrifugal Forz and Energy Frontier? I think I don't know those songs.
Did you also buy Frank Zappa for President? I'm curious about the vocal version of Amnerika, probably my favorite Zappa composition.


----------



## starthrower

Excentrifugal Forz is on the original album, Apostrophe. It's the short tune where Frank is playing fretless guitar on the intro. Energy Frontier is an alternate title for Down In De Dew, of which a short version was released on the Lather album. And it also encompasses the instrumental title track. Anyway, if you get the CD, Simon Prentis explains everything in his excellent liner notes.


----------



## starthrower

Love the cover photo on this one! I don't listen to this band much, but I like a few of their albums. Too bad the record company thinks loud, bright and brittle is the way to master albums that sounded great on vinyl.


----------



## pmsummer

PAUL DESMOND & THE MODERN JAZZ QUARTET
_Recorded Live on December 25, 1971 at Town Hall/NYC_
*Paul Desmond
The Modern Jazz Quartet*
_
Red Baron_


----------



## Sonata

Vas: Feast of Silence

A very awesome, atmospheric alternative world music album.


----------



## Merl

This took me back to being a pupil at my first primary school, when I played it earlier.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Casebearer

Merl said:


> This took me back to being a pupil at my first primary school, when I played it earlier.


For the first 40 seconds his voice sounds like Ian Hunter's. Had never noticed that.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> Love the cover photo on this one! I don't listen to this band much, but I like a few of their albums. Too bad the record company thinks loud, bright and brittle is the way to master albums that sounded great on vinyl.


Nice cover.

I don't know any of their albums but when bands like ELO and Supertramp hit the charts and became popular in our discotheque is when I said goodbye to rock/pop music for several years. Supertramp was known in our circles as Super-ramp (in Dutch; it means Superdisaster in English). Not long after that popular culture was dominated by the Eagles and Gerry Rafferty over here, which confirmed my choice. Of course this is my 16 year old self speaking. As I said I haven't listened to any of their albums.


----------



## Merl

Casebearer said:


> For the first 40 seconds his voice sounds like Ian Hunter's. Had never noticed that.


Noddy Holder had one of the most underrated voices in rock. Terrific singer. You only realise how good he was when you try and sing his songs. Tempted to go and see Ian Hunter for one last time in November, when he plays Glasgow.


----------



## Wood

Conglomerate said:


>


This album has a great back story, perhaps the most authentic hippy musician.

I haven't acquired it yet. Is it any good?


----------



## cwarchc

Got my tickets to see these, when they play Manchester in November

A strange mixture: Finnish group, playing bluegrass covers of heavy rock
Sounds as though it wouldn't work, I think they are great, as well as good fun


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> I've been watching some episodes of Monty Python and The Sweeney on TV. A wave of 1970s nostalgia came over me. You see, I left England in the mid 70s two months before my tenth birthday. I remember England well, and it's 1970s England I remember, that's how I remember England to be. To compliment my 1970s television I've been listening to the following five albums this week.
> 
> Emerson, Lake and Palmer debut album released six days before my fifth birthday
> View attachment 88289
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd Meddle released thirteen days before my sixth birthday
> View attachment 88290
> 
> 
> Led Zeppelin 3 released one month after I started pre school
> View attachment 88291
> 
> 
> Genesis Selling England by the Pound released two years before we emigrated
> View attachment 88292
> 
> 
> Yes Close to the Edge released while I was in Mrs Appleby's class.
> View attachment 88293


Five seminal albums....from my teenage years...


----------



## Sonata

Deloused in the Comatorium: Mars Volta

First listen in about five years. I run warm and cold with this band, but this is a great album.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Merl

Sonata said:


> Deloused in the Comatorium: Mars Volta
> 
> First listen in about five years. I run warm and cold with this band, but this is a great album.


Brilliant album!


----------



## Wood

Wood said:


> This album <Vashti Bunyan> has a great back story, perhaps the most authentic hippy musician.
> 
> I haven't acquired it yet. Is it any good?


Okay I've found it on You Tube and it is playing now. Some of the songs remind me of Brian Cant's singing interludes on Camberwick Green and Trumpton.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

*Because someone showed no respect on another thread...*


----------



## pmsummer

PRIME CUTS 1998
_Folk / Song / World Music in Germany_
*Various Artists*
_
ProFolk / MDR Kulture / Heideck Records_


----------



## senza sordino

More non classical music and I take a nostalgic journey back to my youth. In the last post on this thread I mentioned that I emigrated from England. Well, here's some music from my adopted continent. Though to be honest, I never really did get into American music. I always preferred the music from the old world. But that never meant I didn't listen to any American music.

My uncle had a copy of this album, which I borrowed from time to time until I made my own tape. I listened to this on Spotify 
Stevie Wonder Innervisions
View attachment 88344


Chicago 2. My mother bought this record. I have since bought myself the cd. 
View attachment 88345


Allman Brothers Brothers and Sisters. I used to have a tape of this. I listened to this on Spotify. Jessica is an impressive song considering there is so little thematic material to work from, just two or three chords for eight minutes.
View attachment 88346


Steely Dan Can't buy a thrill. I had never listened to this complete album until today. I knew three or four songs only. From Spotify 
View attachment 88347


Neil Young Greatest Hits. I bought this cd a few years ago. Here in Canada we have something call "Can Con", Canadian content. Radio stations must play a certain percentage of Canadian content. So my youth listening to the radio always included Neil Young.
View attachment 88348


P.S.
In case you're wondering, yes, this is a lot of music lately for me. But right now, school is still out and I don't return to work until next week. Until then, crank up the stereo......classical, jazz, rock, whatever. This old geezer likes it all.


----------



## starthrower

Cool Bossa


----------



## Pugg

On the alarm clock this morning.


----------



## tortkis

Ritual Beating System - Bahia Black (1992)









Carlinhos Brown (guitar, percussion, vocals), Wayne Shorter (soprano saxophone), Herbie Hancock (piano, prepared piano), Bernie Worrell (Hammond B-3 organ), Henry Threadgill (flute), Larry Wright & David Chapman (buckets), Tony "Funky Drummer" Walls (drums, metal), OLODUM / Antonio Luis Alves de Souza


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> On the alarm clock this morning.


At YT also, Carly's provided some songs from her 1987 Martha's Vineyard concert.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carly_Simon:_Live_from_Martha's_Vineyard


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vronsky

*Boston: Boston (1976)*










Boston: Boston (1976)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - voice
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower

I used to have a vinyl copy about 40 years ago. I have fond memories of the summer of '76.
Listening to this on YouTube.


----------



## Vronsky

*Frank Zappa: Jazz from Hell (1986)*










Frank Zappa: Jazz from Hell (1986)


----------



## Vronsky

*Frank Zappa: The Grand Wazoo (1972)*










Frank Zappa: The Grand Wazoo (1972)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

LONE PRAIRIE
*Corey Christiansen*

_Origin Records_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Wood

Anuna Anuna


----------



## pmsummer

*The definitive version for Alpenhorn and Harmonica.*


----------



## Merl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

LIVING COLOUR


----------



## Wood

REGGIE BOSANQUET


----------



## Blancrocher

Loituma - "Ievan Polkka" (Eva's Polka)1996


----------



## Blancrocher

Neil Innes - Godfrey Daniel


----------



## Blancrocher

Neil Innes - Protest Song


----------



## Casebearer

Blancrocher said:


> Loituma - "Ievan Polkka" (Eva's Polka)1996


Hey, nice you picked it up!


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Hampshire Hog

next time you fancy a straightforward rock album, 10 good songs in a row, no frills, with slightly mannered vocals, " Bikini Red " by the Screaming Blue Messiahs is worth a try.


----------



## pmsummer

BIRTHDAY BLUES
ROSEMARY LANE
*Bert Jansch*
_
Transatlantic_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


>


Nice piece, very funny of course. But I'm not sure it is the definitive version for Alpenhorn and Harmonica. In my opinion several musicians are really underperforming and don't seem to be fit to the job. The Alpenhorn-player is great but this violinist? Does he know his part? He looks quite insecure with his own performance. All in all I think the director did not prepare them well . This can certainly be beaten by a more inspired effort.


----------



## Vronsky

*Frank Zappa: The Yellow Shark (1993)*










Frank Zappa: The Yellow Shark (1993)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## KirbyH

An ominum gatherum of the less string-heavy music I've been enjoying lately:





















I have my brother to thank for enjoying B0RNS - we listened to "Electric Love" in the car one day and I was hooked. I'll say it now - the incredibly vast majority of pop music does little for me, and this is the exception. I love the thoughtfulness that's put into his melodies - which are catchy but never trite. I often find myself singing "American Money" and "Clouds." If you want to go a step further, take away some of the heavier backing and it sounds an awful lot like The Beach Boys. It's sugary without being diabetes-inducing, a pleasure to listen to without making you feel guilty for enjoying it. Though maybe we need to redefine what guilt means, in that case.

Scott Bradlee's got a palpable hit with his Postmodern Jukebox material. All of his covers are good, most superb. ("I Don't Mind" seems to be the only one that suffers from not being played in its original style - Frank Sinatra-esque singing with the words "Just cause you dance on a pole, it don't make you a ***" seems painfully incongruous to me.) Anyway - I think that the songs that ARE older work better. Take for example "Dancing In The Dark" - Von Smith is a perfect emulator for Bruce Springsteen's original. Robyn Anderson's "Gangsta's Paradise" when played in vintage 20s style gains even more significance than how Coolio did it. Most impressive is Scott's ability to find these incredibly talented singers for collaboration - Haley Rheinhart could become a household name off of "Seven Nation Army" alone. I think the greatest achievement here however is Mr. Bradlee's arranging talents. He takes charts of somewhat iffy quality and turns lead into gold. It's a really fun, enlightening experience - take these troubadours to heart and enjoy a better life!


----------



## Pugg

I woke up with this , this morning.


----------



## Balthazar

Going out to Mahlerian...

*Cher ~ The Music's No Good Without You*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Hampshire Hog

..............................


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Folsom

Wilco - Schmilco. Interesting they had this artists do the artwork.


----------



## Pugg

This woke me up this morning .
Kenny Loggins - I'm Free (Heaven Helps the Man )


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention: One Size Fits All (1975)*










Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention: One Size Fits All (1975)
My favourite album by Zappa, so far. Previous number one was _Joe's garage_ (all acts), but after _Inca roads_ I changed my mind completely.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beachwood Sparks' sophomore album from 2001 and their last before a lengthy hiatus. Trippy, multi-layered reverb-laden alt. country. Gram Parsons-era Flying Burrito Brothers and especially _Notorious Byrd Brothers_-era Byrds seem to be the principal rocks upon which they built their church but often shot through with extra lashings of wide-eyed spacy atmospherics.


----------



## Pugg

This woke me up this morning.......


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> This woke me up this morning.......


someone stood in front of you with a big drum reciting Martin L. King? what a very effective alarm clock !!! hard beats


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> someone stood in front of you with a big drum reciting Martin L. King? what a very effective alarm clock !!! hard beats


Ii do think it last about 60 seconds before a hand made end to it, only the name stayed in my mind.:devil:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Ii do think it last about 60 seconds before a hand made end to it, only the name stayed in my mind.:devil:


you killed it by hand :lol:

beautiful music :trp:


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> you killed it by hand :lol:
> 
> beautiful music :trp:


Not at five, am it is


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


>


Completely forgot I bought the 2 CD set. Will dig it out.

NP: Adrian Belew


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

Today's wake up call";

Bob Carlisle - Butterfly Kisses


----------



## helenora

I´m happy for you Pugg, today at least no drums in the ear !!!


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I´m happy for you Pugg, today at least no drums in the ear !!!


I knew it was you that would reply the moment I pushed; submit reply.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today Living Colour released "Who Shot Ya mixtape", just heard a Michael Jackson cover


----------



## Stavrogin

Black Dice | Seabird


----------



## Vronsky

*Frank Zappa: One Shot Deal (2008)*










Frank Zappa: One Shot Deal (2008)


----------



## deprofundis

Vangelis is god not God as a superior spirit, but in is fields,and i will lisen to antartica love this ,one of my favorite vangelis album based on a japanese movie on the same themathics.Isolation frozen soil wilderness, incredible film and soundtrack by mister Vangelis, and if you look closely
im not lucifer you know look im the dude in the adidas track suit and this is one of my buddy, i would like to point out im not gay, we are like brother, i cherrish my friends and they do the same...

My camera dosen work anymore because of stupid upload and i can only rely on people taking picture and they take em when im wasted , but that ockay


----------



## Pugg

Alarm this morning


----------



## Dr Johnson

In an attempt to wake myself up properly.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ralfy said:


> My Bubba


They're pretty cute .


----------



## Vronsky

*Jim Morrison & The Doors: An American Prayer (1978)*










Jim Morrison & The Doors: An American Prayer (1978)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album from Devin Townsend Project "Transcendence"! Came out yesterday  HEVY DEVY!!


----------



## Pugg

This is waking up music:

Wet Wet Wet - Love Is All Around


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Love is the drug Roxy Music


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Was Stills-Young Band, currently Deep Purple Machine Head before that several forgettable Moody Blues Albums


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Oh dear is back to Justin Hayward Moving Mountains not quite Machine Head


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now Bob Welch - Self Titled at least Justin is finished


----------



## Merl

Just finished listening to Bruckner. Time for summat a bit different.


----------



## Ingélou

Sunday is a great day for Sessions, for Sessions fiddle practice, and for listening to Sessions music. 
Folk on, not folk off.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dillard & Clark's two enjoyable country rock albums from 68-69 plus a mid-70s corker by the man who was referred to by Nico as a 'Welsh Dracula'.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dan Hicks and His Hot Licks.*.

This group was always fun to watch, his backup musicians were aces, and his interactions vocally with his singers was unique. I was sorry to learn Mr. Hicks passed away last February.


----------



## tortkis

I.S.O. (1999)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

woke up with

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2 (with lyrics)


----------



## Casebearer

The Feelies - Crazy Rhythms


----------



## Casebearer

Mantronix - In Full Effect. Electrical hip hop pioneers...


----------



## Casebearer

Tuxedomoon - Nervous guy (1979). Reminds of The Residents somehow.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sounds better on Vinyl for some reason :lol: Not so Angelic Singing...........


----------



## Casebearer

Malka Moma by the great singer Nely Andreeva


----------



## Casebearer

Some more Bulgarian polyphony. In case you want a glimpse of heaven before your time is due.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Mu wake up call.
Ace; How long


----------



## tortkis

The Trance Of Seven Colors - Maleem Mahmoud Ghania with Pharoah Sanders









Recorded in the House of the Caid Khoubane in the Medina of Essaouira, District Chbanat, Morocco on June 1,2 & 3, 1994.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

George Duke- Feel


----------



## norman bates

25 minutes of pure delight, like everything involving Matt Munisteri. And Bill Frisell is great too.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*Captain Beefheart & the Magic Band: Clear Spot (1972)*










Captain Beefheart & the Magic Band: Clear Spot (1972)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## deprofundis

I was curently lisening to *Jean-Michel jarre old stuff the first 3 album *are classic, _but the reason im here is i had a funny anecdote, i invited my father for a drink, he visit me we were drinking beer on the balcony and some persistant squirrel was in the stair so i started doeing sounds like hey you want a peanut, than the squirrel was self confident climb the stair we win his trust, than my father drop a shot of beer on his head...

Than the squirrel is drunk go rest in the stair death drunk(kind of) i was like oh no we killed this innocent squirrel , than he move once again and again again he got beer bath, this was so funny my father made me laught to tears_.


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA NOVA PELOS PASSAROS
*Charlie Byrd*
_
Riverside_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ELP - Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Pugg

My wake up call:
Jan smit & John Denver Calypso


----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


>


Music from the other side of the fence...


----------



## Casebearer

Another one from that side of the fence


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## pmsummer

ANTHOLOGY
*Nina Simone
*
_RCA_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Michael Bublé - It's A Beautiful Day [Official Music Video]


----------



## Casebearer

I'll keep on posting this masterpiece untill I get some more reactions after the one I got from starthrower after my first post on Maja Osojnik. Especially from Eddie, Xenakiboy, Barbebleu, Dogen, Vronsky, tortkis, pmsummer .........


----------



## Casebearer

Here it is with a different video


----------



## Casebearer

Maybe a bit corny but this is a song I was totally in love with when I was 11 years old.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Found Gold *Isle of Wight Jimi Hendrix* 1971 LP (Polydor), just brought it in great nik ($15) and have got the HIFi Kranked many Db of goodness happening here at present  think I got a Bargin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

very sweet record, my wife was at that concert in '70 very jealous of her- I wasn't damnNow onto Weather Report (bought same shop seal 180g for $20)- Black Market


----------



## Sonata

Some great blues artists, past and present. BB King and Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Ingélou

Some lovely Bruce Molsky videos! *'Like!'*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Screaming Eagle of Soul sings BLACK SABBATH


----------



## pmsummer

MILES AHEAD
*Miles Davis* + 19
Gil Evans - arrangements
_
Jazz Track via Columbia_


----------



## Casebearer

From United States. Beuatiful piece in it's own right.


----------



## Casebearer

Maybe you know this, I didn't. It's great.

I'm not gonna say too much about it except that you'll have to give it a chance for maybe the first five or ten minutes and accept that her voice is a bit less compared to before.

She ends the performance with a story on the Birds bases on Aristophanes. Really wonderful.

The musically most interesting parts (if you're especially searching for that are from 39 minutes and onwards.


----------



## Pugg

Extreme - More Than Words


----------



## starthrower

Dusted off these two this evening. A coupla good ol' Texas boys!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here's more:


----------



## pmsummer

ASHORE
*June Tabor* - voice
Andy Cutting - diatonic accordion
Mark Emerson - viola & violin
Tim Harries - double bass
Huw Warren - piano
_
Topic_


----------



## Pugg

Summer Is Over Dusty springfield


----------



## Ingélou

Traditional lament for the Battle of Flodden Field, 1513:
Beautiful - both sound & pictures.

This video was found by my lovely Scottish husband. :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Laurie Anderson Cello Solo

Her playing,It reminds me of Arvo Pärt


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

Last Concert - Ground-Zero (1999)









_"Otomo Yoshihide's final version of Ground-Zero expanded the large rock format into an orchestra of electronics, noise and massive sounds. Impossible to categorise, it yet fits within the contexts of free-jazz and psychedelic rock, pushing at the edges of genre and providing an infinite pool of restless, organic din. Do jump in."_


----------



## starthrower

Zimmy at his creative zenith! I don't have the big box, just the 2 CD set.
The sound is striking with amazing presence. Fantastic booklet too!


----------



## pmsummer

TRILOBYTE
*Uakti*
_
Point Music_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Calvin Harris ; Summer


----------



## Casebearer

The lazy rhythm, the full brass sound, the guitar melody and the voice. It's a perfect combination.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> TRILOBYTE
> *Uakti*
> _
> Point Music_


I do think your beetle and the vases are the most photographed things in your whole house.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Zimmy at his creative zenith! I don't have the big box, just the 2 CD set.
> The sound is striking with amazing presence. Fantastic booklet too!


I agree and I am fortunate enough to have the big box. So many gems, so little time.


----------



## Barbebleu

New album by Wilco - Schmilco! Great stuff as usual from Mr. Tweedy.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> MILES AHEAD
> *Miles Davis* + 19
> Gil Evans - arrangements
> _
> Jazz Track via Columbia_


Oooh, vinyl, nice!


----------



## Barbebleu

New album by Wovenhand - Star Treatment.


----------



## Barbebleu

Old album by Gary Burton - Tennessee Firebird.


----------



## Barbebleu

Casebearer said:


>


One of my all time favourite albums by anyone.


----------



## Barbebleu

tortkis said:


> The Trance Of Seven Colors - Maleem Mahmoud Ghania with Pharoah Sanders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded in the House of the Caid Khoubane in the Medina of Essaouira, District Chbanat, Morocco on June 1,2 & 3, 1994.


Thanks for this Tortkis, a Pharaoh album I don't have - yet!!


----------



## CDs

*David Johansen and the Harry Smiths*


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Who: Boris the Spider.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I love the folksy spin on this


----------



## Pugg

How about waking up wit this:

Oliver- Goodmorning starshine


----------



## Casebearer

Florestan said:


> The Who: Boris the Spider.


Thanks for posting this. Haven't heard it before. I like original songs about animals. I would never have guessed these were The Who. It has a Syd Barret goes death growl metal sound to it (just combining two YT-quotes).


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> How about waking up wit this:
> 
> Oliver- Goodmorning starshine


it´s for initial sudden jump out of bed wondering in which world I am? right ? is humanity still in there?


----------



## pmsummer

1865
_Songs of Hope and Home from the American Civil War_
*Anonymous 4*
*Bruce Molsky* - fiddle banjo, guitar & vocals
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

LIVE FROM DUBLIN
_In Tribute to Derek Bell_
*The Chieftains*
_
RCA Victor/Sony_


----------



## Pugg

Woke up with this, how appropriate.

Music Was My First Love - John Miles


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

…Very 'Eavy …Very 'Umble








Just found me copy


----------



## pmsummer

HOUSE ON HILL
*Brad Mehldau Trio*
Brad Mehldau - piano
Larry Grenadier - bass
Jorge Rossy - drums​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Sonata

*Tori Amos: Unrepentant Geraldines*

Tori Amos is one of those artists whom I find something to enjoy from all of her albums. Certainly I have favorites (debut Little Earthquakes, everyone loves that one! and her much more recent Night of Hunters) but even the ones that many listeners may say "meh" it still seems worth a listen to me. I've had this album on my iPod for a year and it got lost in the shuffle. It's in the middle of the pack, but as noted, I like it!










*Trivium: Vengeance Falls*

I promised my son we could listen to some hard rock while he did his homework tonight


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> I do think your beetle and the vases are the most photographed things in your whole house.


It's where the light is.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> …Very 'Eavy …Very 'Umble
> View attachment 88894
> 
> 
> Just found me copy


Very 'eep.........


----------



## Pugg

3 Doors Down - Losers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*A Strange Fantastic Dream - Ariel *(Mine is the Oz Cover as shown, below is the UK Cover)


----------



## Pugg

​*Sting; Nothing like the sun *


----------



## Ingélou

Irish traditional music - happiness in a capsule for the weekend.


----------



## Sonata

A fine pair of albums from Avantasia, two in a story arc:


----------



## pmsummer

AN ECHO OF HOOVES
*June Tabor*
_
Topic_


----------



## pmsummer

THE APPEARANCE OF COLOUR
*John Metcalfe*
_
Realworld_


----------



## starthrower

Dated synth guitar and drum sounds, but some great playing from John Abercrombie.


----------



## Sonata

Pale communion: Opeth. A bit of a change from their usual music in that there are none of their death growls. and that's good thing. it's very jazzy and has some excellent drumming


----------



## SixFootScowl

Totally Awesome Concert Footage of Very Early Beatles, Animals, Kinks, Stones, and others:





Direct link:


----------



## Pugg

Wake up call :

I THINK IT'S GOING TO RAIN TODAY - Randy Newman


----------



## starthrower

Jack DeJohnette Parallel Realities 
released 1990 w/ Pat Metheny & Herbie Hancock


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Guitar hero Mark Tremonti here (and some IPA for me too)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*Johnny Cash: The Legend of Johnny Cash (2005)*










Johnny Cash: The Legend of Johnny Cash (2005)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Spectrum /Mike Rudd - I'll be gone, Old Rockers just keep rockin, at least Mike is anyway. Bloody Good Performance- Org below from 1971. Damn the Rockwiz version is better but looks like the only way to see it is direct on Youtube- have put another version (Rockwiz one is better) below the original.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More old Oz rockers still going Cool Oz Rock Daddy Cool from 2009- Ross Wilson (still going)/ Ross Hannaford (in dress thing sadly passed away last year) same concert as above-original below


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

INTO THE PURPLE VALLEY
*Ry Cooder*
_
Reprise_


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I wanna get the new one with David Lindley.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I wanna get the new one with David Lindley.


Ross Hannaford was a very similar Character /Muso to David Lindley


----------



## starthrower

Love the way these guys sound with Terry Evans & Bobby King on vocals.


----------



## Pugg

Woke up with:

The Cure The Last Day of Summer


----------



## worov




----------



## pmsummer

TRIO
*Marcin Wasilewski* - piano
Slawomir Kurkiewicz - double bass
Michal Miskiewicz - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

STOA
*Nik Bärtsch's Ronin*
_
ECM_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> TRIO
> *Marcin Wasilewski* - piano
> Slawomir Kurkiewicz - double bass
> Michal Miskiewicz - drums
> _
> ECM_


What's this like PM? I'm tempted just because it's ECM! I know, that's too sad for words, but Herr Eicher is not a bad judge so I'd be surprised if they were garbage.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> STOA
> *Nik Bärtsch's Ronin*
> _
> ECM_


I've got this too. Excellent.


----------



## cwarchc

Some good music on these pages
One of my fave, newish, groups


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> What's this like PM? I'm tempted just because it's ECM! I know, that's too sad for words, but Herr Eicher is not a bad judge so I'd be surprised if they were garbage.


It's closer to Tord Gustavsen's work than to Nik Bärtsch's Ronin (but not as lyrical). I like it a lot.


----------



## starthrower

East Meets West


----------



## Pugg

Wake up call

Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

FZ OZ with Norman Gunston on harmonica, well I was listening to it, very loud on my Wharfedale Dovedale SP speakers at full blast until the wife got home


----------



## starthrower

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> FZ OZ with Norman Gunston on harmonica, well I was listening to it, very loud on my Wharfedale Dovedale SP speakers at full blast until the wife got home
> 
> View attachment 89021


Frank sounds kind of odd at that concert. Like he drank a couple glasses of wine, or smoked a joint before the show. But he plays a mean guitar on Filthy Habits!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

starthrower said:


> Frank sounds kind of odd at that concert. Like he drank a couple glasses of wine, or smoked a joint before the show. But he plays a mean guitar on Filthy Habits!


Yep, maybe he tried the gum leaves - Frank was known to like Oz flora and fauna

I did want until Kaiser Rolls was finished before going to pick the wife up (who likes Opera Yuck) from the train station thou


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one in ages. Maybe 20 years?


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Merl

Hadn't listened to this beauty in about 5 years, before tonight.










Lost Angeles....what a great song!


----------



## Pugg

Alarm went of with: 
Eternity - Rachel Taylor


----------



## Guest

Their lead guitarist/vocalist/song writer is into Xenakis, Penderecki, Schnittke--


----------



## Hampshire Hog

Been listening to the first four Echo and the Bunnymen albums quite a bit recently.
I really think they have stood the test of time incredibly well.Lyrics occasionally sound a little ordinary, but nevertheless, four really very fine albums.Heaven Up Here the best of the four,if I had to choose one.
The Killing Moon is one of my favourite singles ever.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Clean version





Sentimental Version (RIP Doc)


----------



## Merl

The band I've seen more than any other (nearly in double figures) got an outing on the way home tonight. One of my favourite albums.


----------



## Pugg

This mornings wakeup call:

Doug Ashdown - Winter In America (1978)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ An Aussie from Adelaide, good choice- is 1pm in afternoon in Adelaide now!


----------



## Medtnaculus

Totally obsessed with Deerhunters Halcyon DIgest. Can anyone suggest similar stuff especially tracks like "earthquake" and "helicopter"?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

.....................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

I love marimba! The sound reminds me of one of the greatest Chet Baker albums with lots of marimba and vibraphone: Peace!


----------



## Casebearer

Kontrapunctus said:


> Their lead guitarist/vocalist/song writer is into Xenakis, Penderecki, Schnittke--


Sorry it's blocked over here by some lawyers


----------



## Pugg

Leo Sayer - Raining in my heart.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Leo lives in Australia now you know!


----------



## starthrower

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Leo lives in Australia now you know!


Aren't you lucky!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ I should be so lucky.........


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Barbebleu

Maleem Mahmoud Ghania and Pharaoh Sanders - Trance of Seven Colours. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Guest

This Heat
Deceit

View attachment 89081


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife wanted to hear Celtic Thunder, so there I am. Such sweet thunder has never been heard by my heavy metal ears before...


----------



## pmsummer

FILMS FOR RADIO
*Over the Rhine*
_
Back Porch Records_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

Woke up with:

Art Garfunkel - Bright Eyes


----------



## realdealblues

Just got this one in the mail today...

View attachment 89112


*Doyle Bramhall II*
_Rich Man_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just put on Opeth's completely new album, released today! It starts off with classical guitar  although not played "properly" to my traditional ears...The band is not so metal anymore, more of a progrock group (maybe)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Opeth didn't get played so much. Back to a new "favorite" band, Deftones new "Gore". Heavy but atmospheric


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

Uri Geller would have liked the subject, ha ha.


----------



## Pugg

Loud wakeup call this morning;

The Romantics - Talking in Your Sleep


----------



## Casebearer

The sound is not of the highest quality but after your ears got used to that they are in for a great concert of the most interesting lady of our days: Maja Osojnik


----------



## Pugg

Nelly Furtado - Turn Off The Light


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Justin Hayward again!

but did sneak on Michael Hedges Aerial Boundardaries for a while


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

William Ackerman now on a Windam Hill kick


----------



## tortkis

Nadadura - Diente de Madera (2016)









Jonah Schwartz (Banjo and vox), Corina Inveninato (Tambura), Federico Fossati (Shruti box)

Argentina drone folk influenced by La Monte Young, Pandit Pran Nath, and Nathan Bowles.


----------



## nikola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

The Mamas And The Papas - Monday Monday

How appropriate to wake up with.


----------



## Ingélou

A few years ago, when he was more traditional than he is now.
Pungent, virile, warm-blooded music - the real McCoy! :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

RESURRECTION PART II
_20th Century Improvised Music Works_
*Ernst Reijseger
Noël Akchoté
Uri Caine
Dave Douglas
Paul Motian Trio
Gary Thomas Quarte
*
_Winter & Winter - Special Edition_


----------



## Barbebleu

Natalie Merchant - The House Carpenter's Daughter
Neko Case - The Virginian


----------



## starthrower

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> William Ackerman now on a Windam Hill kick


Don't forget some Alex DeGrassi.

NP:










Long lost instrumental album that re-surfaced recently. Nothing like the roots rock stuff he did later on.
If you like modern jazz, you might dig this one.


----------



## Pugg

Jacques Dutronc : Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille


----------



## Casebearer

Great song. I've always loved it for the feel and the balance of sound between the voice that's singing the story of Paris waking up, the flute that's singing it's own separate song and the bass and drum in the background joining up in subtle but interesting interplay and accompaniment.


----------



## worov




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cwarchc

Not sure whether to post this here or the classical music thread
A very interesting, young, composer I've recently come across


----------



## Vronsky

*Hawkwind: Space Ritual (1973)*










Watching Sixers vs. Celtics and listening to Hawkwind: Space Ritual (1973)


----------



## Blancrocher

Marilyn Munroe - I wanna be loved by you


----------



## Blancrocher

Lucienne Delyle - Mon amant de Saint-Jean


----------



## Blancrocher

Cora Vaucaire - La complainte de la butte


----------



## Pugg

Wake up call this morning:

Miss Montreal - Tic Toc (Official audio)


----------



## Casebearer

Misss Montreal is a Dutch singer annex television personality that has been hyped too much, can't really sing that well live and has an annoying emo-attitude. Just my opinion.


----------



## Casebearer

cwarchc said:


> Not sure whether to post this here or the classical music thread
> A very interesting, young, composer I've recently come across


I've listened to "Taken". I think I like it. Especially the song development and changing soundscapes throughout the song.


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Blancrocher said:


> Marilyn Munroe - I wanna be loved by you


More Cleavage less Lemon.............


----------



## motoboy

My 4 year old has been picking The Police's " "Synchronicity" for every car trip recently and "S'murder(sic) By Numbers" is her favorite song on it, so lots of that, "Dream of The Blue Turtle" and Zappa's "Broadway The Hard Way" for me right now.


----------



## helenora

voila, I've watched French cancan by Jean Renoir and like this song sung by Cora Vaucaire


----------



## Pugg

Bit of a shock to the waking system this morning.

Stevie Wonder - Another Star


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Bit of a shock to the waking system this morning.
> 
> Stevie Wonder - Another Star


you know it looks like as if you shock yourself quite deliberately every day, beginning of the day just to cure this shock in a process of the day with something more agreeable for ears, something more classical


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> you know it looks like as if you shock yourself quite deliberately every day, beginning of the day just to cure this shock in a process of the day with something more agreeable for ears, something more classical


We do have a new alarm system, It refuges to stay on the classical station and so every day is something really new.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm listening to POP!  Not so often that happens. It's Usher's new album.


----------



## Pugg

Faithless - Take The Long Way Home


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tropical indie! Now I've heard that too  Bareto plays cumbia music from Peru in a modern way.


----------



## Vinyl

Stein Torleif Bjella: Gode Liv. 

It's so good, it's worth learning Norwegian for.


----------



## Merl

The wonderful Placebo on my way home. Half term!!! Yay!!!


----------



## motoboy

My kid wants blues now so it's Clapton's "Just One Night" this week.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## millionrainbows

This is what I'm listening to. Some may consider this rock or electronica; I just see it as two musical minds, trying to escape the confines of rock stardom. A 3-CD set, most of it sounds good. The low spots are on disc 1; disc 2 has some really good soloing from Fripp; but disc 3 has some master reels of the original loops, in pristine quality. You can read all about it in the Amazon reviews.


----------



## Pugg

wake up call this morning;
My Country 'Tis of Thee, Crosby and Nash


----------



## starthrower

Mount Rushmore! I was there 20 years ago. I love South Dakota, it's beautiful country!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Listening to this magnificent album! :tiphat:


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Merl said:


> The wonderful Placebo on my way home. Half term!!! Yay!!!


Every you, every me? I remember this band!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Amazing album!


----------



## Merl

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Amazing album!


Totally agree. Haven't played it in ages, tho.


----------



## Vronsky

*Frank Zappa: Sleep Dirt (1979)*










Frank Zappa: Sleep Dirt (1979)


----------



## Dim7

Mew - My Complications

Really quite like their latest album + - (yes that's the name). Really dreamy and also catchy/poppy in a good way.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

THE SECRET HANDSHAKE
PASSWORD
*Geoff Muldaur*
_
Floating World_


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Merl said:


> Totally agree. Haven't played it in ages, tho.


Neither, it's been around 5 years since I listened to ANY Tool. They're brilliant every now and then!


----------



## Blancrocher

Supertramp - Logical Song


----------



## Casebearer

Joe Jackson's Loisaida and Heart of Ice from the Body and Soul album (1984). Loisaida is a beautiful, melodic instrumental piece. Heart of Ice has a nice build up.











I haven't listened to Joe Jackson for maybe three decades as I was fed up with his music after the overexposure in the 1980's but he really deserves to be listened to.


----------



## Pugg

My wake up call this morning.

Pharrell Williams - Happy


----------



## starthrower

2016 Remastered Deluxe Edition 2 CD


----------



## starthrower

Good Sunday Morning album. You can also listen to these cats backing up 
John Mayall on his Turing Point album.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Black prog metal! Album of the year?


----------



## starthrower

This album is dedicated to the spirit of Galileo. - Michael Hedges


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

starthrower said:


> This album is dedicated to the spirit of Galileo. - Michael Hedges


My wife likes Aerial Boundaries too, she usually gets concerned when I start putting my selections on the turntable....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A Reefer Derci LP- Particularly like Ayers Rock Tracks​Boogie Woogie Waltz and Gimme Shelter


----------



## Casebearer

Talking Heads '77






I've never been a very big fan of the Talking Heads although they have important things in common with Pere Ubu. It's nice but somehow not completely my thing.


----------



## Pugg

Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves


Believe it or not but I knew her at one point


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I'm listening to a wonderful album from the band Portishead called "Dummy". It's one of the finest trip hop albums I've heard. It offers competition to one of my other favourite trip hop artists Bjork.


----------



## Casebearer

Could you tell me some more about trip hop? What is that exactly?


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Casebearer said:


> Could you tell me some more about trip hop? What is that exactly?


Here: but it never hurts to google!


----------



## Casebearer

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Here: but it never hurts to google!


Thanks. By the way: Google always hurts as it's in fact the biggest advertisement company on earth. I should stop googling...


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Believe it or not but I knew her at one point


I do have no doubt whatsoever, why should one brag about a thing like that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I want details......................


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> I do have no doubt whatsoever, why should one brag about a thing like that.


I'm not bragging and I didn't know her closely but I met her several times. It's just you brought her to mind, she was a lovely person. Sadly not everyone gets a fair chance in life


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I'm not bragging and I didn't know her closely but I met her several times. It's just you brought her to mind, she was a lovely person. Sadly not everyone gets a fair chance in life


That's what I said, I do believe you.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Casebearer said:


> Thanks. By the way: Google always hurts as it's in fact the biggest advertisement company on earth. I should stop googling...


It's very much the home of the internet or "internet 101" for most people, but I respect your opinion


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Been ridin' Mighty Little the Pygmy Pony


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 89367
> 
> Been ridin' Mighty Little the Pygmy Pony


Who is the slime??


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Who is the slime??


from your TV set, I would say currently Donald Trump.........


----------



## Barbebleu

Jack DeJohnette's Directions - New Rags.

Brilliant band with John Abercrombie, Alex Foster, Mike Richmond. ECM's usual high standard.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

The pop music I'm currently never listening to. Except when these guys poke fun at it!


----------



## Flamme

What is really...Precious.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> from your TV set, I would say currently Donald Trump.........


Well it is common fact that Trump is a smiley businessman that HAS been successful, it's not a good thing but it's true.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Well it is common fact that Trump is a smiley businessman that HAS been successful, it's not a good thing but it's true.


Very common I would say..............


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

*You"re fired!!*



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very common I would say..............


I'm still finding it hard to understand that he's running for president though. When I see him, I can only think of this:










:lol:


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

starthrower said:


> The pop music I'm currently never listening to. Except when these guys poke fun at it!


I remember those guys. If THAT is what members on this site mean when they use the term "pop music", I wholeheartedly agree. But I'm still unsure


----------



## starthrower

Do I have to see his face on this forum? Please, no more photos of the donald.


----------



## Pugg

Piano Man- Billy Joel


----------



## Casebearer

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> It's very much the home of the internet or "internet 101" for most people, but I respect your opinion


I respect yours as well. In fact I'm googling all the time and thereby making Big Brother bigger myself also. It's quite a dilemma.


----------



## Casebearer

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Well it is common fact that Trump is a smiley businessman that HAS been successful, it's not a good thing but it's true.


I've seen the aftermath of the recent debate. He's only smiley when there's a camera near or a picture to be taken. I'm not sure he's a real businessman also. I heard he inherited his fortune to begin with. That's an easy start. Especially when you can loose a few hundred million dollars in business deals and detract that from the tax you pay for the next twenty years or so. This is not a succesfull businessmann. It's an ugly baby born into capital and helped out of his luxury misery by the American community that has paid for his "success".


----------



## Casebearer

It's off topic I know but I feel very very sorry for the choice you Americans have to make during the next elections. Our democratic system is bankrupt and we all know this disease will hit Europe soon as well. Are there no serious independant candidates?


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> Are there no serious independant candidates?


The media is the problem. They pretty much ignore the independents. A billionaire/celebrity narcissist windbag like Trump is their cash cow. And we might as well ad sex offender to his resume. If he was black he'd have been arrested already.


----------



## Flamme

Where are you, dear?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No wonder the band look so happy, in Bunny heaven...............


----------



## starthrower

Vinyl transferred to CD. Really good fusion record from mid 70s.


----------



## Pugg

Nirvana - Stay Away


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

Collin Raye - Here I Am, Lord (from the His Love Remains CD):






Collin Raye has a beautiful voice, and he sings these hymns and songs with reverence and passion.


----------



## Flamme

LOL, song is total wack, but it has some nice chill feeling about it, always puts smile on mah face


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

Been reading a bio of Allen Ginsberg, and playing Tom Waits as the soundtrack.


----------



## Casebearer

see next post please


----------



## Casebearer

Don't know Bad as me but I like Heartattack and Vine!

I also love Nighthawks at the diner. Here's Warm beer and cold woman (I just don't fit in) for all of you m********s that don't fit in as well!


----------



## Pugg

Love Me Tender, Elvis Presley


----------



## motoboy

I can never thank my buddy, Troy, enough for turning me on to Tom Waits, George Clintons' various bands and Zappa. He can keep his reggae and zydeco, though.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Leggiero

The best album I've heard of late is _Let Them Eat Chaos_ by Kate Tempest, an artist previously unknown to me. She's a performance poet (think John Cooper Clarke or, more obscurely, Patrick Jones), whose influences, according to her Wikipedia entry "include Samuel Beckett, James Joyce, W B Yeats, William Blake, W H Auden", and while I wouldn't claim that her poetry is in any way on a par with their writings, it's intelligent, hard-hitting stuff that really doesn't deserve the "it's not real poetry" opprobrium heaped on it in certain snobbish circles. Ironically, given that this is a music forum, I must confess that the backing is very much that, playing 13th or 14th fiddle to the spoken word, but it never intrudes, and at many points does serve to enhance the atmosphere that Tempest's words are seeking to create.

By way of contrast, I've yet to appreciate what all the fuss is about that much-vaunted eclectic, Laura Mvula (Janelle Monáe, by way of contrast again, now she's a different matter...)


----------



## worov




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Last and worst one for the day.........


----------



## Figleaf

*The All-Time Greatest Hits of Roy Orbison*










I put this one on yesterday to appease my opera-weary son, who quite likes early rock n roll... personally I like the more melodramatic Orbison songs such as _Leah_ and _In Dreams_. One could say they are almost operatic.


----------



## Pugg

Wake up call today:
Harry Nilsson-Good Old Desk


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC HOUR
*Wynton Marsalis Quartet*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Flamme

Great cover...Heavy as a sledge hammer...



 Dat bass do!!!


----------



## Pugg

The Vamps - Wake Up


----------



## elgar's ghost

For personal reasons I sadly haven't had time to listen to much music of any kind in recent weeks but I'm on a soul splurge today with a few compilations. I loathe the lazy, generic titles given to many budget collections such as these but needless to say the music itself is more than worth it. The Jackie Wilson 2-disc set is nicely re-mastered, too.


----------



## deprofundis

im lisening to good old Delerium Faces, form , illusion and there stone tower cd, two great album for there respective time
nice eerie (pretty mutch like Arcana from Sweden).Pretty sweet there first record seem better there first 4 albums.Not a bad band but eventually after these i like there stuff less what about you guys, im back from a rave outside and were very reasonable like drank two beers and smoke a bit mostly tobacco, and would not submit to there query of me drinking more i would give away beers, but it was a good night.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## cwarchc

My latest purchase


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

TOHEAVENURIDE
*Michelle Shocked*

_Mighty Sound_


----------



## Pugg

Zedd - Stay The Night ft. Hayley Williams


----------



## regenmusic

Elephant9 - Fugl Fonix


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

Cuneiform Records: The Albums of 2015








(free download) https://cuneiformrecords.bandcamp.com/album/cuneiform-records-the-albums-of-2015

A lot of great stuff here. Schnellertollermeier, Le Rex, Pixel, Guapo, The Kandinsky Effect, Soft Machine, Michael Gibbs & the NDR Bigband [w/ Bill Frisell], Adam Rudolph / Go: Organic Guitar Orchestra, Richard Pinhas, Sonar, Raoul Björkenheim / eCsTaSy, Rob Mazurek / Exploding Star Orchestra, Thinking Plague, Mike Osborne, Michael Gibbs & the NDR Bigband, Henry Kaiser & Ray Russell


----------



## Pugg

My wake up call:
Adele - Send My Love


----------



## tortkis

supersilent 6 (Rune Grammofon, 2003)









supersilent: Arve Henriksen (vocals, trumpet, percussion), Helge Sten (live electronics, synthesizer, electric guitar), Ståle Storløkken (synthesizer), Jarle Vespestad (drums)


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


>


Beautiful. Some of his notes in Alice touch slightly on the sound of Louis Armstrong. Not too much just a perfect little. 
The cd cover is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. Gold and Blue. Yves Klein, master of monochrome painting, would have liked it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## worov

Dave Holland :


----------



## Flamme

The ultimate Lifter...


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO
*Marcin Wasilewski* - piano
Slawomir Kurkiewicz - double bass
Michal Miskiewicz - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Surfing through teamrock.com's 30 greatest metal debut albums of the last 30 years. Done Napalm Death, Death and Morbid Angel, Danzig since yesterday. Pretty heavy stuff (except Danzig)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

ESBJÖRN SVENSSON TRIO PLAYS MONK
*Thelonious Monk*
Esbjörn Svensson Trio
_
ACT_


----------



## SixFootScowl

This afternoon:


----------



## Pugg

My wake up call. 
Feeling Good - Nina Simone (1965)


----------



## Casebearer

Here's my soft side: Anne Sofie von Otter's collaboration with Elvis Costello (For the Stars).


----------



## Casebearer

If you know it you won't mind me posting. If you don't you'll just love it. Stunningly beautiful song.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Billy Joel: She's always a women.


----------



## jailhouse

Deathspell Omega - Draught

definitely one of the first extreme metal bands i'd recommend to people that like people like Xenakis, Ligeti, Penderecki et al


----------



## jailhouse

now playing 
Gentle Giant - Octopus:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing


----------



## motoboy

I love some TMBG.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

^^^
Played that on the radio one time, and the phones started ringing. A new Zappa fan was born, and an old one said thanks!


----------



## Dr Johnson

This video has Steve Howe playing guitar which, of course, he didn't. It was Pete Banks.


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just finished FZ:OZ now got In The Wake Of Poseidon cranking on the record player


----------



## Pugg

Josh Rouse ; Quiet Town


----------



## Casebearer

Tigran Hamasyan - What the waves brought.

Incredible playing. Don't know if I should post it here or under classical but as he's well known in the jazz scene...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## motoboy

I love the atmosphere of this record.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Barbebleu

Un Poco Loco - Bobby Hutcherson. Tremendous album.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Corinne Bailey Rae - Like A Star


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


>


Really great show. And I love Don Cherry.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## jim prideaux

Van Morrison-The extended (ie three extra CD's) and recently released 'Its too late to stop now'......

I would readily accept some of the criticisms of a lot of his more recent stuff but after listening to this over and over again I have nothing but admiration for the man and his great band........

the original release quickly became a part of my life when I was 14 and listening to it now on a relaxed Saturday, waiting for long term pals to arrive for a trip to the pub later in the day...well, there you go!


----------



## tortkis

Three White Roses & A Budd - Harold Budd, Bill Nelson & Fila Brazillia (2002)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

LEONARD COHEN'S new album! I couldn't wait until the cd arrives in the mailbox. It's on spotify! This guy is my hero


----------



## Pugg

My wake up call:

Rachelle Ferrell - 'Til You Come Back To Me


----------



## Casebearer

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> LEONARD COHEN'S new album! I couldn't wait until the cd arrives in the mailbox. It's on spotify! This guy is my hero


My wife got the cd for me as an unexpected present today. She even went 2* 8 km's on her bicycle to get it for me. I think she likes it herself too .

Cohen is 82 and still smoking (cover picture). We don't hear much about the benefits of smoking these days, it's all one-sided propaganda, so I suppose he wants to make a deliberate statement on that too before he dies (whenever that is, never trust a smoker to die young).

As for the songs, well he isn't singing much anymore. It's more like melodic, rhythmic and well timed poetry declamation. Nevertheless it's powerful and beautiful (and dark). And I love the low sounds.

I like several songs on first listening: You want it darker, Treaty, Traveling Light and especialy It seemed the better way:

It seemed the better way
When first I heard him speak
But now it's much too late
To turn the other cheek

Sounded like the truth
Seemed the better way
Sounded like the truth
But it's not the truth today

I wonder what it was
I wonder what it meant
At first he touched on love
But then he touched on death

I better hold my tongue
I better take my place
Lift this glass of blood
Try to say the grace.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Sam Cooke- You send


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Had just bought a not too bad vinyl copy in a weekend market for $2 bucks so was giving it a listen. Played pretty well only two pops on the whole recorded- Wife didn't enjoy it much thou, which means it is a good solid record! - Thats my old grey whistle test............


----------



## pmsummer

TIME (THE REVELATOR)
*Gillian Welch
David Rawlings*

_Acony_


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

TEMPTATIONS - GET READY


----------



## regenmusic

Katty Line - Ne Fais Pas La Tête (1966)


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


>


I'm in two minds about buying this. How do you rate it Starthrower?


----------



## bharbeke

Jason Aldean - They Don't Know (entire album)

Jason Aldean pulls off the trick of having a signature sound and a similar formula in most of his songs, but they are different enough musically and lyrically that a person can still tell them apart. This new album is consistently great and highly recommended.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Barbebleu said:


> I'm in two minds about buying this. How do you rate it Starthrower?


Would be keen to hear Stars opinion too, this is one I have not got but have Roxy the Movie which is great and would recommend as well as several copies of Roxy and elsewhere.

Basically I would say its gotta been good coming from the Roxy set you can't go wrong....... Only reason I have not get it is Zappa stuff is getting increasingly difficult to purchase in Oz, particularly the newer release stuff, older stuff can be found in secondhand record shops but newer stuff is like hens teeth.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet 
with Eberhard Weber*

_ECM_


----------



## Pugg

The Kooks - Sea side.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## jim prideaux

the gym gives me access to YT while exercising..........

Van Morrison-Live at the Bottom Line NY '78 and a more modern clip of a great performance of In the afternoon/Philosophers Stone/Back onTop........

Stephen Stills/Manassas-Amsterdam 72 and Pansimiento (spelling?) from Down the Road (do not think I had heard this great song since I was 15 so I played it over and over!)......

oh and Dr Johnson....you have posted a great song from Waiting for Columbus....I have also been watching the Feat concert from the Rainbow in 77!


----------



## jim prideaux

second disc (ie outtakes etc) form re released version of 'Van the mans' Moondance.........no one can have too many versions of Caravan in their lives!!!..........


----------



## bharbeke

I found this incredible video of Keith Urban absolutely dominating the guitar on "Devil Went Down to Georgia (Nashville)":






Jennifer Hudson covering Brooks & Dunn and making it her own:






An oldie but goodie from the fantastic Ricky Van Shelton:


----------



## Wood

elgars ghost said:


> For personal reasons I sadly haven't had time to listen to much music of any kind in recent weeks but I'm on a soul splurge today with a few compilations. I loathe the lazy, generic titles given to many budget collections such as these but needless to say the music itself is more than worth it. The Jackie Wilson 2-disc set is nicely re-mastered, too.


The Sam & Dave album is very good.

Here is Fairport Convention during the Gottle of Geer period, led by Swarbs and with a very strange line up including Dan ar Bras:


----------



## Wood

This is a terrific set from Fotheringay, including classic versions of John the Gun and Black Jack Davey. In one track it was probably the first time I have heard a backing singer (Sandy Denny) outshine the lead (her husband).

Denny may have been better staying with this band rather than going solo, given that she would have been able to be the chief songwriter but still part of a competent band. It could have had a different outcome, but if wishes were fast trains to Texas...


----------



## Pugg

Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia


----------



## Casebearer

Wood said:


> This is a terrific set from Fotheringay, including classic versions of John the Gun and Black Jack Davey. In one track it was probably the first time I have heard a backing singer (Sandy Denny) outshine the lead (her husband).
> 
> Denny may have been better staying with this band rather than going solo, given that she would have been able to be the chief songwriter but still part of a competent band. It could have had a different outcome, but if wishes were fast trains to Texas...


Great sound. Beautiful version of John the Gun.


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> PASSENGERS
> *The Gary Burton Quartet
> with Eberhard Weber*
> 
> _ECM_


I suddenly knew, there's something missing on the picture.


----------



## Sonata

Beautiful solo Native American Flute music. A nice palate cleanser to my other more involved music.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ST4

Flamme said:


>


"Bloody Kisses" and "October Rust" are both masterpieces, October Rust especially meant a lot to me at one point but think I over-played it :lol:
"black #1" is also one of those songs that can stay stuck in your head for weeks


----------



## ST4

starthrower said:


>


Alongside Fillmore East, one of the greatest live albums in my opinion


----------



## Pugg

Eskobar - Someone New (feat. Heather Nova)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4

starthrower said:


>


Amazing band!! 
It's great that they seem to be starting to get the recognition they deserve


----------



## Pugg

October Country - My Girlfriend Is A Witch


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fado is a style they say is sad


----------



## ST4

If you like prog rock/prog metal and alternative rock, check this guy out! :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> October Country - My Girlfriend Is A Witch


Anyone we know..................


----------



## ST4




----------



## Pugg

Nice wake up call this morning:

Autumn in New York: Louis Armstrong Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> I put this one on yesterday to appease my opera-weary son, who quite likes early rock n roll... personally I like the more melodramatic Orbison songs such as _Leah_ and _In Dreams_. One could say they are almost operatic.


He has a wonderful voice, in my opinion. I love his songs. Your son has taste!


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anyone we know..................


Pure circumstantial.


----------



## starthrower

Fantastic collection that retails for 6-7 dollars. 2 CDs


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Such a sweet song  There's some Schubert in there!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Its the Sixties Baby


----------



## Pugg

Nice waking up music :
Al Green - Love and Happiness


----------



## pmsummer

TINTINNABULATION
_Low Frequency Version_
*Environments 2*
Syntonic Research

_Atlantic_


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


>


Good band formerly known as Simon Dupree and the Big Sound if my memory serves me well and I'm not flying any kites!


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> I suddenly knew, there's something missing on the picture.


The Mrs. had an exterminator come out.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Laura Fygi, Turn Out the Lamplight*

Ms. Fygi is dynamite in anything she turns her way. I mean, she even brushes all the dust and cobwebs off the Bangles' Eternal Flame.


----------



## motoboy

"Shibuya Bop" with the Chapman Stick is breathtaking!


----------



## Pugg

Racoon : No mercy


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to some of my favorite country songs/videos this weekend. Here is a sampling:

Reba McEntire: "Whoever's in New England"
Brad Paisley: "He Didn't Have To Be"
Tim McGraw: "When She Wakes Up (And Finds Me Gone)"
Blackhawk: "That's Just About Right"
Keith Urban: "I Can't Stop Loving You"
Rascal Flatts: "Fast Cars and Freedom"
George Strait: "The Big One"

Brad Paisley: "She's Everything"





Alan Jackson: "Midnight in Montgomery"


----------



## Badinerie

Borrowed these two LP's from my Banjo Player this week...looks like I have some more vinyl to add to my hit list!


----------



## Flamme

So soothing


----------



## pmsummer

DOMESTIC SONGS
*Solveig Slettahjell*
_
ACT_


----------



## Pugg

Wake up call this morning:

The Waterboys - November Tale


----------



## Casebearer

Mayo Thompson's Horses (I never knew this before! Just the Pere Ubu version wich is fabulous also)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Legend .................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## starthrower

Top end is pretty ugly on this recording, but the performances are bristling with energy and enthusiasm.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Harry Partch


----------



## ST4

Me Harry Partch too


----------



## Pugg

Bob Dylan - Hurricane


----------



## Casebearer

Nick Cave - Live at the KCRW.

In my opinion he's one of the very few that really stand out nowadays and has the stature and level of the bands of the 60's and 70's that we still love. But somehow there's not much enthusiasm for his music and lyrics on this side of TC so far. Don't understand why at all!


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Nick Cave - Live at the KCRW.
> 
> In my opinion he's one of the very few that really stand out nowadays and has the stature and level of the bands of the 60's and 70's that we still love. But somehow there's not much enthusiasm for his music and lyrics on this side of TC so far. Don't understand why at all!


Yay, you like Nick Cave too! He's one of my favorite singers at the moment. (I haven't heard any of his recent music admittedly)


----------



## ST4

Love her work!


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> Love her work!


Nice of you to join me and starthrower. She's absolutely fabulous!


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Nice of you to join me and starthrower. She's absolutely fabulous!


One of my favorite living composers! I adore her work 
Not only just "Let them grow" but her classical and electro-acoustic works are awesome :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> Yay, you like Nick Cave too! He's one of my favorite singers at the moment. (I haven't heard any of his recent music admittedly)


The Mercy Seat makes a grown man cry as someone on YT commented. I find many of his songs and story telling of the last 15 years just sheer beauty. It is so heavy emotionally that it completely takes over your actual feelings of the moment.


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> The Mercy Seat makes a grown man cry as someone on YT commented. I find many of his songs and story telling of the last 15 years just sheer beauty. It is so heavy emotionally that it completely takes over your actual feelings of the moment.


I've listened to the albums between Henry's Dream and No more shall we part quite heavily and found them to have some really powerful and _real_ music (meaning dealing with the darker side of daily life). 
I get a bit emotional with some of his music, definitely!


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> I've listened to the albums between Henry's Dream and No more shall we part quite heavily and found them to have some really powerful and _real_ music (meaning dealing with the darker side of daily life).
> I get a bit emotional with some of his music, definitely!


Funny, I started listening to Nick Cave from around No more shall we part. My wife loves it too although I have to cancel listening to it halfway with her because it's too much.


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> One of my favorite living composers! I adore her work
> Not only just "Let them grow" but her classical and electro-acoustic works are awesome :tiphat:


I love her last album, especially Waiting


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> I love her last album, especially Waiting


I love the two videos for it too, that's a really powerful song!


----------



## ST4

Maja Okojnik - Broken Heart Collector










Very awesome, hearing her doing really avant prog type music!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

ST4 said:


> I love the two videos for it too, that's a really powerful song!


Just the way she says f#ck with her low voice and accent is so sexy! And yes, it's an amazing piece. I'm seduced!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

The Black Eyed Peas - Shut Up


----------



## pmsummer

THE NINE MAIDENS
*John Renbourn* - cittern, guitars, drums, compositions
Julian Diggle - congas, tambourine
Joe Tancock - bodhran
_
Flying Fish / Transatlantic_


----------



## Wood

Jefferson Airplane: Rejoyce


----------



## pmsummer

NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Marc Johnson - double bass
Peter Erskine - drums
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
_
ECM_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Delerium *mood mix of dark ''new age'' and industrial mix of the early year, than im lisening to some *godflesh* cold world e.p, the story being tonight is i was invited to one of these raves or happening and i dont feel like it i have been sick for the last 6 days christ today im feeling better so quite it i said im not partying, this friend like to see me wasted has no empathy , my two legs were locks , my back hurt, i could sleep all weeks, i had 3 appointement doctor , nurse, and blood test, im tired and if he can understand this he a fool, and partying cost money... i lost this month 30$ my internet bill was boosted .My doctor prescribed me rat poison, and im suppose to party well i says to hell you go down bellow leave me alone...

But to all of you i wish a happy night.


----------



## Pugg

Tony Bennett, Lady Gaga - The Lady is a Tramp


----------



## ST4

Thanks to deprofundis, I'm listening to this brilliant killer album:






:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

2003 remaster sounds very good!










2016 BMG Re-issue includes 2 versions of the album. New remaster on disc 1, and re-mix on disc 2.
Re-mix has removed the tape hiss, and includes alternate version of From The Beginning w/ different synth solo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Four Al Green albums from his early-mid 70s purple patch:

_Call Me_ (1973), _Livin' For You_ (1973), _Al Green Explores Your Mind_ (1974) and _Al Green Is Love_ (1975)










Here's _Jesus Is Waiting_ from the _Call Me_ album


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

My dream genre of music sounds like the opening of this without ever devolving into a repetitive beat or dull, empty filler (also known as trance).


----------



## Pugg

Jack Johnson - While We Wait


----------



## Gradeaundera

Pugg said:


> Jack Johnson - While We Wait


I don't like that one eh matey


----------



## starthrower

Back when freaks got on TV.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> Back when freaks got on TV.


I wonder what Eddie's aliens think of this. When you look at it from a distance in time and space the real freaks are on the dance floor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Four Smokey Robinson & The Miracles albums:

_Going To A Go-Go_ (1965), _Away We A Go-Go_ (1966), _Make It Happen_ (1967) and _Special Occasion_ (1968).


----------



## starthrower

2016 2 CD Edition features a couple of wonderful studio jams and a beautiful alternate instrumental section of Take A Pebble. I wish they'd release more of this stuff. The sound is fantastic!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> I wonder what Eddie's aliens think of this. When you look at it from a distance in time and space the real freaks are on the dance floor.


Klassic Casebearer, Beefheart was an Alien and I think some of those dancers were on the MIB watch list...........


----------



## psfrankel

The Mavericks *Music For All Occasions.*
(My DH especially likes the steel guitar, which is one of the instruments he plays.)


----------



## Pugg

Bit of rough awakening

The Shirelles - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow


----------



## JACE

Archie Shepp & Dollar Brand - _Duet_ (Denon)


----------



## Vinyl

Ola Kvernberg: The Mechanical Fair


----------



## bharbeke

Dwight Yoakam - Two Doors Down (bluegrass version from Swimmin' Pools, Movie Stars):






I like both versions I've heard (this one and the one from These Days).


----------



## Pugg

Terry Jacks - Seasons In The Sun


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

R.E.M. - Losing My Religion


----------



## Wood

A batch of records from Moonjune ends with The Sours debut from 2013.










This is a vehicle for New York artist Sarah Schrift. The self-penned songs are sung very well by her, with accompaniment mainly from an acoustic guitarist. 'joni' gets the last acknowledgement on the sleeve. The songs have a great deal of variety but are linked together by a strain of melancholy running through them.

This may not be as good as Joni Mitchell, but it isn't bad.


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Terry Jacks - Seasons In The Sun


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Somewhere Jacques Brel is throwing up…and he had a very strong constitution.

Let Wiki explain.

Original version[edit]
The original French-language song is a sardonic ballad, in which the speaker gives backhanded farewells to his adulterous wife and her lover and the priest he disagreed with while sarcastically expressing his wish that there should be singing and dancing when he is buried. Before Jacks popularized the song, earlier recordings had been released by The Kingston Trio with the first cover version of McKuen's translation in 1963 and the British band The Fortunes in 1968.
Terry Jacks version[edit]
Jacks's version was recorded in Vancouver in 1973 by Jacks and his wife at the time, Susan Jacks. They made the decision to record the song when the Beach Boys, who recorded a version with Terry Jacks producing, decided to abandon their recording.
Although prior English-language versions had attempted to retain the sarcastic tone of the original French song, Jacks opted to make it more sentimental. In each verse, the protagonist bids farewell to someone important in his life:
•	The first verse refers to "a trusted friend" that he had known since he was "9 or 10". The original specifically names the friend as "Émile", which Jacks's versions does not.
•	The second verse refers to the protagonist's father (who unsuccessfully tried to warn him of his lifestyle); this verse differed from the original as it was sung in a manner which downplayed the original's bitter tone of regret.
•	The third verse refers to "Michelle, my little one" (implied to be his daughter, who will now grow up without her father). This verse completely replaced the third and fourth verses referring to infidelity in the French original.
It was released under Jacks's own name on his label, Goldfish Records and immediately topped the record charts in the U.S. (where it was released on Bell Records), in Canada, and the UK,[3] selling over 14 million copies worldwide.


----------



## Guest

A lifeless clone,terrible. Somewhere Jacques Brel is throwing up… indeed.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Coltrane, Africa*

I heard of this after reading Steve Reich's comments on it in the November '16 BBC Music Magazine. I can't believe I've missed it until now.﻿


----------



## Casebearer

Belowpar said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Somewhere Jacques Brel is throwing up…and he had a very strong constitution.
> 
> Let Wiki explain.
> 
> Original version[edit]
> The original French-language song is a sardonic ballad, in which the speaker gives backhanded farewells to his adulterous wife and her lover and the priest he disagreed with while sarcastically expressing his wish that there should be singing and dancing when he is buried. Before Jacks popularized the song, earlier recordings had been released by The Kingston Trio with the first cover version of McKuen's translation in 1963 and the British band The Fortunes in 1968.
> Terry Jacks version[edit]
> Jacks's version was recorded in Vancouver in 1973 by Jacks and his wife at the time, Susan Jacks. They made the decision to record the song when the Beach Boys, who recorded a version with Terry Jacks producing, decided to abandon their recording.
> Although prior English-language versions had attempted to retain the sarcastic tone of the original French song, Jacks opted to make it more sentimental. In each verse, the protagonist bids farewell to someone important in his life:
> •	The first verse refers to "a trusted friend" that he had known since he was "9 or 10". The original specifically names the friend as "Émile", which Jacks's versions does not.
> •	The second verse refers to the protagonist's father (who unsuccessfully tried to warn him of his lifestyle); this verse differed from the original as it was sung in a manner which downplayed the original's bitter tone of regret.
> •	The third verse refers to "Michelle, my little one" (implied to be his daughter, who will now grow up without her father). This verse completely replaced the third and fourth verses referring to infidelity in the French original.
> It was released under Jacks's own name on his label, Goldfish Records and immediately topped the record charts in the U.S. (where it was released on Bell Records), in Canada, and the UK,[3] selling over 14 million copies worldwide.


I love the background you're giving on this hit song by Terry Jacks that is well known of course. Didn't know it was a Brel song. I also remember the Fortunes version (equally bad) and vaguely remember the Rod McKuen version. Much better but nevertheless not very believable: 'well, you cheated on me often and with my best friend, but hey, what the heck, I forgive you'. You might wanna do that in your personal life but it's not the stuff great songs are made of.

Brel is the only one that does it right. Without the sarcasm the song looses it's double layer and most of it's value. 
So I think we should all hear Brel's version:


----------



## Pugg

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds/Kylie Minogue - Where The Wild Roses Grow


----------



## Casebearer

I think the great art Brel arrives at here is due to the fact that it was impossible to broadcast plainly explicit songs about this subject in the very early 1960's in Europe. So by his self-censoring in the Belgian cultural context he found this beautiful sarcastic form for it. Market-oriented censorship might explain for the much softer - more puritan - American version.

I also love the development in the songtext:

To his friend Emile. "I know you will take care of my wife." _Could still be innocent._

To the priest: "We weren't on the same path but we were seeking for the same port." _We're getting worried._

And then to the lover Antoine. "Seeing that you were her lover, I know you will take care of my wife". _It's clear now. _


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds/Kylie Minogue - Where The Wild Roses Grow


Do you know what you're listening to in the early morning? 
Haunting song.


----------



## Pugg

Casebearer said:


> Do you know what you're listening to in the early morning?
> Haunting song.


It was on my alarm clock, if you really want to know.


----------



## JACE

*Arild Andersen - Shimri (ECM, 1978)*










with:
- Bass - Arild Andersen
- Piano, Synthesizer - Lars Jansson
- Tenor Saxophone, Soprano Saxophone, Flute - Juhani Aaltonen
- Drums, Percussion - Pål Thowsen

It's been reissued as part of this 3-CD set:










Highly recommended!


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## starthrower

Leonard Cohen has died at 82. http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/leonard-cohen-dead-at-82-w449792


----------



## Pugg

On the alarm clock this morning.

James Taylor - Your Smiling Face


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> It was on my alarm clock, if you really want to know.


Yes, I do want to know. If I understand correctly you take no responsibility for what is on your alarm clock. Well, I wouldn't either, my alarm clock just produces noise. What has been puzzling me nevertheless is what your exact aim is in telling us about your alarm clock every morning. Is it's aim to share with us the music you were inadvertently confronted with? Would you like us to do the same? We could publish playlists of radio stations that play music we don't like if you want.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> Do you know what you're listening to in the early morning?
> Haunting song.


Aussies Rule the airwaves.......


----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar
*Miroslav Vitous* - bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD DOG / HAPPY MAN
*Bill Frisell*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## cwarchc

And


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some fun punkish frenzy by former blackmetalgurus Darkthrone. Hard life working at the postoffice...


----------



## Vronsky

*Hamilton Bohannon: Stop & Go (1973)*










Hamilton Bohannon: Stop & Go (1973)


----------



## Harmonie

A Visit to Newport Hospital - Egg

This song is incredible. I've been listening to it for years and can't get enough of it!


----------



## Pugg

Leonard Cohen - I'm Your Man


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*

_Concord Jazz_


----------



## Pugg

Velvet Underground-"Sunday Morning" from "Velvet Underground and Nico"


----------



## Casebearer

Do your job, and do it right
Life's a ball. Tv tonight
Do you love it?
Do you hate it?
There it is 
The way you made it


----------



## starthrower

Just got this one. The best thing I've heard of 70s soul since I bought Curtis Live about 15 years ago!


----------



## Conglomerate

Jennifer, your red hair's burning
Yellow jokes come out of your mind...


----------



## Pugg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dark Necessities


----------



## jailhouse

Animals As Leaders - The Madness of Many

Just came out a few days ago. Liked the last one a lot and this one appears to be of similar quality.


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums
_
Savoy Jazz_


----------



## JACE

*John Lee & Gerry Brown - Bamboo Madness (Limetree, 1973)*
featuring Chris Hinze, Gary Bartz, and Jasper van 't Hof


----------



## Barbebleu

Chick Corea - Convergence. bbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Pugg

The Eagles- Desperado


----------



## Flamme

And tonite it is...Harambe and me...


----------



## tdc

Travis Meeks - Whose Ghost There


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

TRAIL OF SOULS
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Knut Reiersrud* - guitar
In The Country
Morten Qvenild - piano
Roger Arntzen - double-bass
Pål Hausken - drums

_ACT_


----------



## bharbeke

I've listened to the entire Garth Brooks Ultimate Collection. Here is my analysis of what it does and does not contain relative to the two CDs I own, the Ultimate Hits and Double Live, which I assume are among the most popular releases for people to own. Actual new tracks to this collection are marked with an asterisk. I have previously owned almost every CD by Garth Brooks but downsized due to space reasons. It is nice to get some of my favorite tracks back. I did not buy Blame It All On My Roots, which I perhaps should have done, as his covers are generally solid. I'd still like to get that one for all the songs it has and the DVD that are not included here.

Gunslinger, the new CD, is very good. I did not rate any songs from it 5 stars, but most of them were 4 stars. The 25th anniversary edition of Friends in Low Places is okay to hear. George Strait sings his parts well, but it does not seem like a natural fit for him. I love Keith Urban's guitar work, and it pains me to say that what he brought to the solo here does not measure up to the original done by Chris Leuzinger.

I recommend this boxed set to anybody based on the strength of its new material. Those who own no Garth should also pick up the Ultimate Hits for several classic tracks that were not included in the box and for the music videos.

5 Stars (Double Live only)

Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up)
American Honky-Tonk Bar Association
The Fever
Papa Loved Mama

4 Stars (Double Live only)

Callin' Baton Rouge
Friends in Low Places
Tearin' It Up (And Burnin' It Down)

3 Stars (Double Live only)

The Beaches of Cheyenne
We Shall Be Free

5 Stars (Ultimate Hits only)

Ain't Going Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up)
American Honky-Tonk Bar Association
The Fever
Friends in Low Places

4 Stars (Ultimate Hits only)

Beer Run
Callin' Baton Rouge
Leave a Light On
Papa Loved Mama
We Shall Be Free

3 Stars (Ultimate Hits only)

The Beaches of Cheyenne
Learning to Live Again

5 Stars (new to Ultimate Collection)

Cowboy Bill
Dixie Chicken
In Lonesome Dove
*More Than a Memory (Live)
*New York State of Mind (Live)
The Red Strokes

4 Stars (new to Ultimate Collection)

Addicted to Love
Against the Grain
Alabama Clay
All Right Now
*Ask Me How I Know
*Baby, Let's Lay Down and Dance
Belleau Wood
*Cowboys and Friends
Do What You Gotta Do
Don't Close Your Eyes
Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me
Drift Away
A Friend To Me
*He Really Loves You
*Honky-Tonk Somewhere
I'll Be the Wind
*In Another's Eyes (Live)
Ireland
Last Night I Had the Strangest Dream
Man Against Machine
Midnight Sun (Live)
Mrs. Robinson
Night Rider's Lament
One Night a Day
*One Night a Day (Live)
People Loving People
*Pure Adrenaline
Rodeo and Juliet
Rodeo or Mexico
Rollin'
She's Every Woman
She's Tired of Boys
*Sugarcane
Sweet Home Alabama
That Ol' Wind
Unwound
Victim of the Game
*Weekend
*Whiskey to Wine
Why Ain't I Running
*Working for a Living (Live)
*Wrapped Up In You (Live)
You Move Me

3 Stars (new to Ultimate Collection)

*1982
*8Teen
Against the Wind
Allison Miranda
*American Pie (Live)
Amos Moses
Anonymous
*Bang! Bang!
Black Water
Cold Like That
The Cowboy Song
Cowgirl's Saddle
Doctor My Eyes
Don't Cross the River
*Friends in Low Places (25th Anniversary Edition)
Good Ol' Boys Like Me
*Good Ride Cowboy (Live)
Goodnight Saigon
Hard Luck Woman
How You Ever Gonna Know
I'd Rather Have Nothing
Midnight Train
Midnight Train to Georgia
Mom
My Baby No Esta Aqui
(Sittin' On) the Dock of the Bay
That Girl Is a Cowboy
Thicker Than Blood
White Lightning
Who'll Stop the Rain
Wild World
You Wreck Me

5 Stars (on Ultimate Collection and another release)

The Dance
Good Ride Cowboy
If Tomorrow Never Comes
If Tomorrow Never Comes (Live)
More Than a Memory
The River
Rodeo
Rodeo (Live)
Shameless
Shameless (Live)
Standing Outside the Fire
The Thunder Rolls
The Thunder Rolls (live)
Unanswered Prayers
When You Come Back To Me Again

4 Stars (on Ultimate Collection and another release)

The Change
The Dance (Live)
In Another's Eyes
Longneck Bottle
Standing Outside the Fire (Live)
That Summer
Two of a Kind, Workin' on a Full House
Two of a Kind, Workin' on a Full House (Live)
Two Pina Coladas
Two Pina Coladas (Live)
What She's Doing Now
Wild as the Wind (Live)
Workin' for a Livin'

3 Stars (on Ultimate Collection and another release)

It's Your Song (Live)
Longneck Bottle (Live)
Midnight Sun
Much Too Young (To Feel This Damn Old)
Much Too Young (To Feel This Damn Old)(Live)
The River (Live)
That Summer (Live)
To Make You Feel My Love
To Make You Feel My Love (Live)
Unanswered Prayers (Live)
Wrapped Up In You


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

The Corrs - Runaway


----------



## ST4

This really groovy record! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Conglomerate

New Order - Technique


----------



## pmsummer

STANDARDS
*Jimmy Smith* - organ
Kenny Burell - guitar
Donald Baily - drums

_Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
*Gary Burton Quintet*

_ECM_


----------



## Pugg

Chelsea Hotel - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## ST4

This song should actually be the national anthem :angel:


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4




----------



## SixFootScowl

IMO this lady blows away Elvis' rendition of this song:


----------



## Flamme

Effin beautiful violin...Damn...


----------



## Vronsky

*Gong: Angel's Egg (1973)*










Gong: Angel's Egg (1973)


----------



## JACE

*The Kenny Werner Trio - Peace: Live at the Blue Note (Half Note Records, 2004) *
with Johannes Weidenmuller & Ari Hoenig

I'm going to see Kenny Werner tomorrow night. He's performing with the Georgia State University Big Band.

Werner's one of my favorite jazz musicians, so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## jailhouse

little known italian prog one off made by really young kids. Sick cover too

Semiramis - Dedicato A Frazz


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

Pearl Jam - Just Breathe


----------



## regenmusic

the apocalypse - 'god is my home' midwest(?) christian acid folk 45 on apocalypse


----------



## ST4




----------



## Barbebleu

Bob Dylan - The Pedlar Now Speaks (Philadelphia June 1995)


----------



## pmsummer

SIGN OF LIFE
_Music for 858 Quartet_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, composer
858 Quartet - string quartet
_
SLG_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metallica has a new album out today! 77 minutes long, it's really awesome. My beer & calvados tastes better now


----------



## jailhouse

NP: Leviathan - Scar Sighted


----------



## Pugg

Chet Baker - I get along without you very well


----------



## Guest




----------



## Retyc

Kontrapunctus said:


>


More like Meh-chuggah


----------



## tortkis

Cuneiform Records: The Albums of 2016









São Paulo Underground; Richard Pinhas / Tatsuya Yoshida / Masami Akita [Merzbow]; Wadada Leo Smith; I.P.A.; Ergo; The Claudia Quintet; Bent Knee; Naima; The Ed Palermo Big Band; Gary Lucas' Fleischerei; Empirical; Thumbscrew: Mary Halvorson, Michael Formanek, Tomas Fujiwara; Rez Abbasi & Junction; Richard Pinhas & Barry Cleveland; Deus Ex Machina

https://cuneiformrecords.bandcamp.com/album/cuneiform-records-the-albums-of-2016


----------



## JACE

The Dave Liebman Group - _Expansions: Live_ (Whaling City Sound)


----------



## Guest

Retyc said:


> More like Meh-chuggah


Yes, but it's polyrhythmic-chugging!


----------



## Pugg




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your favorite color baby? LIVING COLOUR! Saw them live tonight!!!


----------



## Pugg

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ST4

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes, but it's polyrhythmic-chugging!


0-0-0--0-0-0--0-0-0-13-0----0-0-00-0-0--0-0-130--


----------



## Flamme

*...does a funny dance...*:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Eddie Vedder ; Society


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## James Mann

Dr Johnson said:


>


I have that record too Dr Johnson, they where great in their day


----------



## brianvds

George Winston - Autumn:


----------



## helenora

Songs from roaring 20s after watching "A Midnight in Paris"  The soundtrack was really motivational for me


----------



## jailhouse

New Metallica album. Pretty rehashed riffs and Kirk Hammett is just terrible nowadays. What a shame


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4

Such a good ballad:






Haven't listened to these guys in a long time


----------



## Pugg

Gerard Lenorman - La ballade des gens heureux


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg, what's your opinion on that record? Do you like it, do you hate it or is it still just the alarm clocks preference you're sharing with us?


----------



## ST4

Now for something completely different! :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

*Godflesh* fundamental and precious moment, Godflesh_ cold world e.p , merciless e.p messiah e.p and perhaps decline and fall e.p_ in the end my neighbor or so gonna hate me , but i dont care about music or noise faschist intolerant soul , i am a human burn in hell if you dont understand my sole purpose in life wright now is my love and devotion for the music, have a nice day folks music keep me alive.

:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Casebearer said:


> Yes, I do want to know. If I understand correctly you take no responsibility for what is on your alarm clock. Well, I wouldn't either, my alarm clock just produces noise. What has been puzzling me nevertheless is what your exact aim is in telling us about your alarm clock every morning. Is it's aim to share with us the music you were inadvertently confronted with? Would you like us to do the same? We could publish playlists of radio stations that play music we don't like if you want.


Case, it would appear that some posters are taking the OP a touch too literally. I thought the intention was some indication of the non-classical stuff that we listen to by choice, not random stuff that the media throws at us. Otherwise my current non-classical listening would be the jingle they are using to advertise an insurance company on tv at this moment in time. Can't really believe that is the intent of this thread.

Either that or it's just that dark Dutch sense of humour being exercised!


----------



## ST4

deprofundis said:


> *Godflesh* fundamental and precious moment, Godflesh_ cold world e.p , merciless e.p messiah e.p and perhaps decline and fall e.p_ in the end my neighbor or so gonna hate me , but i dont care about music or noise faschist intolerant soul , i am a human burn in hell if you dont understand my sole purpose in life wright now is my love and devotion for the music, have a nice day folks music keep me alive.
> 
> :tiphat:


Yes! Godflesh are so bloody great! 
Their last album was pretty good too. Are into other industrial metal bands too? :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

KURR
*Amiina*
_
Ever_


----------



## starthrower

Goofy cover, but a great pop record from 1975. Excellent recording too.


----------



## Pugg

*Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack*


----------



## Casebearer

Barbebleu said:


> Case, it would appear that some posters are taking the OP a touch too literally. I thought the intention was some indication of the non-classical stuff that we listen to by choice, not random stuff that the media throws at us. Otherwise my current non-classical listening would be the jingle they are using to advertise an insurance company on tv at this moment in time. Can't really believe that is the intent of this thread.
> 
> Either that or it's just that dark Dutch sense of humour being exercised!


I agree with you completely and it was the full intent of my post to make that clear, mixed with some dark Dutch sense of humour, because I'm bound by certain rules on this forum that prevent me from making a more unambiguous statement. I hope you'll join me in my effort of untrolling 'The Non-Classical I'm Currently Listening To' from automated alarm clock postings.


----------



## Barbebleu

Casebearer said:


> I agree with you completely and it was the full intent of my post to make that clear, mixed with some dark Dutch sense of humour, because I'm bound by certain rules on this forum that prevent me from making a more unambiguous statement. I hope you'll join me in my effort of untrolling 'The Non-Classical I'm Currently Listening To' from automated alarm clock postings.


Sorry Case, I had forgotten you were Dutch and I wasn't actually referring to you! yes, I'd rather see postings that refer to what people are listening to through choice and hopefully that's what we will see in the future.


----------



## Pugg

I memory for the late Freddie Mercury who died 25 years ago.

Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever (Official Video)


----------



## starthrower

Not a huge Camel fan, but I like the first record.


----------



## pmsummer

CAPE TOWN REVISITED
*Abdullah Ibrahim* Trio

_Tip Toe_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Led Zeppelin fourth album. Listening to this album for the gazzilionth time since I was 14. Bonzo's resting place is only a few miles up the road in Rushock church so a few of us will be paying him a discrete visit before crimbo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Goofy cover, but a great pop record from 1975. Excellent recording too.


Damn fine album - probably the last really good one he and Taupin did (if only _Blue Moves wasn't a flabby double)_.


----------



## tdc

^^^ That album cover makes me realize where a local band got their name "Fantastic Brown Dirt".


----------



## Pugg

​What a voice!


----------



## Casebearer

The Black Page. First #1 as a drum solo by Terry Bozzio, then the whole thing played by Zappa Plays Zappa. Incredible. 
The piece quite reminds me of Varèse.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jon Spencer Blues Explosion - _Acme_ (1998):


----------



## bestellen

Harambe


----------



## senza sordino

I've been rewatching Ken Burns' jazz again. The ten part documentary made in about 1999? It's a pretty good documentary though there are a few problems. 8 of the 10 episodes are about the first 40 years or so of jazz, and the final two episodes cover the final 60 years. So I listened to a few of my jazz CDs, it took a couple of weeks to listen to these five, as I don't listen to much jazz.

Duke Ellington 2 CD set Gold Collection, back cover listing the pieces
View attachment 90447


Count Basie Swingsation (a lot of fun)
View attachment 90448


Modern Jazz Quartet Django (lovely album)
View attachment 90449


John Coltrane Giant Steps (terrific stuff)
View attachment 90450


Marsalis Standard Time vol 1
View attachment 90451


----------



## jailhouse

np: Leviathan - Massive Conspiracy Against All Life


----------



## Pugg

Another stunning voice found.


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> Another stunning voice found.


I agree. I have some old cd by her on tape somewhere and it's quite nice.


----------



## Casebearer

She also produced some music that is way over on the soft/sentimental side. But other stuff like this is great:






PS I have noticed the similarity in the title with Maja Osojnik's great song by the same name.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## jailhouse

np








Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Slow Riot for New Zero Kanada

classic album.


----------



## starthrower

Personnel:
Jean-Luc Ponty - 5-string electric violin, violin, piano, keyboards
Ralphe Armstrong - fretless bass
Joaquin Lievano - guitar, guitar synth
Jamie Glaser - guitar
Casey Scheuerell - drums, percussion
Allan Zavod - keyboards, synthesizer﻿

RIP Allan Zavod 1945-2016


----------



## JACE

*Rez Abbasi Acoustic Quartet - Intents and Purposes (Enja)*


----------



## jailhouse

Joey Alexander's second album. Still baffling to me listening to this little kid improvise over coltrane changes. This take of 'Countdown' is just insane. and you can already hear much improvement on the quiet tunes.


----------



## Pugg

Shush fine music .


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> View attachment 90489
> 
> 
> Shush fine music .


That's actually a brilliant album, nice to see that you like it!


----------



## ST4

Now for something completely different, I'm not of the fan and have only recently heard their album "throwing copper" and had a deja vu moment. Apparently I've heard over half of the album before yet never owned or listened to it before???


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> That's actually a brilliant album, nice to see that you like it!


I shall take this as a compliment then. :cheers:


----------



## ST4

jailhouse said:


> np
> View attachment 90468
> 
> 
> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Slow Riot for New Zero Kanada
> 
> classic album.


I desperately need to listen to more Godspeed!


----------



## ST4




----------



## cwarchc

Sailing the seas of cheese by Primus

preceded by


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## MaxB

Birth of the Cool


----------



## Pugg

On vinyl .


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4




----------



## starthrower

2 CD live set of jazz & fusion classics.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jailhouse

Sunn O))) - Kannon


----------



## Pugg

I like the other one more.


----------



## tdc

Interesting listening to this really early Melvins. They started off genius right away.

(My version of this album includes Gluey Porch Treatments)


----------



## ST4

tdc said:


> Interesting listening to this really early Melvins. They started off genius right away.
> 
> (My version of this album includes Gluey Porch Treatments)


The Melvins are awesome, cool to see another classical fan who loves them!


----------



## Barbebleu

Charlie Haden's LMO last recording. Charlie only on first and last tracks but Steve Swallow on the studio stuff and fantastic arrangements by Carla Bley make this a must have. Just wonderful stuff.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

I put this one on the stereo once every few years for The Camera Eye.


----------



## Pugg

This I had to hear according to an acquaintance.
So I did, perhaps seeing it will be better.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## CMonteverdi

Pearl Jam MSG may 2nd 2016... that i attended (btw)

LK


----------



## starthrower

Woke up from my nap with Fool On The Hill playing in my head. And I can't get rid of the Donald image. Pity to ruin such a bloody nice ol' Beatles song. I put the album on anyway.


----------



## jim prideaux

revisited Lambchop album 'Nixon' after rather a long time......reminded me of what I had been missing-will have to catch up with the more recent stuff!


----------



## ST4

starthrower said:


> I put this one on the stereo once every few years for The Camera Eye.


Not a Rush fan by a long shot but _The Camera Eye_ is definitely an incredible prog rock song, so is _Cygnus X-1_.

I really hate _Tom Sawyer_ though :scold:


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to my jazz albums since watching Ken Burns' jazz. This set of five I heard over the previous three days all have a Latin or European feel.

Django Reinhardt and Stephane Grappelly as the Qunitet of the Hot Club of France, great stuff
View attachment 90591


Miles Davis Sketches of Spain
View attachment 90592


Stan Getz and Joao Gilberto featuring Jobim. I have a special affinity to Brazil because........
View attachment 90593


Claude Bolling Suite for Classical Guitar and Jazz Piano Trio with Angel Romero, George Shearing, Shelly Manne, Ray Brown. Lovely stuff
View attachment 90594


Chick Corea and Return to Forever, possibly my favourite jazz album in my collection 
View attachment 90595


Playing jazz always reminds me of my uncle who was such a huge fan of all things jazz. He passed three years ago, and playing some jazz is my way of bringing him back. He had a substantial collection of LPs


----------



## Pugg

View attachment 90597


Very Cool music .


----------



## starthrower




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

For the festive season .


----------



## Sonata

My husband's favorite band is Metallica so for early Christmas I got him the new album. There was a good sale on their early albums on Amazon (4-5 bucks!) so I repurchased the first five for him as his are beat up or lost. Our drive down to see my family this weekend therefore featured Metallica.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

The Dubliners - current track is 'Leaving of Liverpool'

Not Classical Music, but definitely a classic


----------



## David OByrne




----------



## Pugg

Last night: Ella sings Christmas


----------



## pmsummer

A playlist of hers.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04j71h8


----------



## Pugg

​
*Harry Connick. Jr.*


----------



## starthrower

Bottleneck slide shovel


----------



## starthrower

She's got legs! And a mean guitar.


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> Chick Corea and Return to Forever, possibly my favourite jazz album in my collection
> View attachment 90595
> 
> 
> Playing jazz always reminds me of my uncle who was such a huge fan of all things jazz. He passed three years ago, and playing some jazz is my way of bringing him back. He had a substantial collection of LPs


That _Return to Forever_ album is one of my all-time favorites -- regardless of genre.


----------



## JACE

John Lewis - _Sensitive Scenery_ (Columbia Japan)


----------



## Barbebleu

Bob Dylan - The Real Royal Albert Hall Concert. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> Bottleneck slide shovel


Creative farming!


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> John Lewis - _Sensitive Scenery_ (Columbia Japan)


Don't know the music, beautiful cover though.


----------



## Sonata

Traversing through George Winston's seasonal albums. So far, I've listened to Autumn and December this week.



















Also listened to two of the four Nine Lashes albums that I have.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

Flamenco Music ~ Instrumental Spanish Flamenco Guitar, Original Acoustic Guitar Songs With Latin Jazz Band, Latin Dance Party - Gypsy Flamenco Masters


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marc Bolan at the crossroads with two albums released in 1970. _A Beard of Stars_ brings the curtain down on his 1960s bongos-and-acoustic guitar Tyrannosaurus Rex period, while the album's closer, _Elemental Child_, is a taster of things to come with Bolan gleefully plugging in. The eponymously-titled follow-up album (and the first with the abbreviated _T. Rex_ moniker), although mainly electric, was still relatively stripped back and full of the whimsical lyrics which characterised the first four albums, but stylistically it was the crucial stepping stone between the acoustic years and the kick-*** glam-rock boogie approach which resulted in the _Electric Warrior_ album from the following year.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

José James-No Beginning No End. Smooth jazz with an incredible voice  Jazz is not dead, it just smells funny...


----------



## eljr

*The Piano Guys
A Family Christmas*


----------



## starthrower

This album is a mellow masterpiece! I'm glad I finally got around to it.


----------



## Barbebleu

Miles Davis - Freedom Jazz Dance, Bootleg Series No. 5


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Miles Davis - Freedom Jazz Dance, Bootleg Series No. 5


I don't buy a lot of those posthumous Miles collections, but I'm gonna have to get that one. 
The greatest band that ever was!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Comin' Through the Rye/'Tis Autumn/Soft Shoe Shuffle/Ragtime Cowboy Joe/They Say/Idaho/That Lovely Weekend/The Kerry Dance/Southern Scandal/Spring Will Be A Little Late This Year/Pavanne/Any Broken Hearts To Mend?/The Whistler's Mother-in-law/Skylark/It Could Happen To You/Sleepy Serenade Geraldo and His Orchestra

A delightful LP of Geraldo and His Orchestra, superb playing by a group of great musicians, I'm particularly fond of "Ragtime Cowboy Joe", a great arrangement, splendidly sung by Dorothy Carless, Johnny Green and the band!!


----------



## tortkis

Chick Corea: My Spanish Heart (Polydor/Verve)









Corea visited Spain before the recording of this album. "A recent trip to Spain re-inspired my interest in flamenco music and led to a whole new awareness of my love for the music -as well as the music of Latin America and Africa-. I dont know what else to call this creation except 'My Spanish Heart'" (Corea)


----------



## tortkis

Barbebleu said:


> Miles Davis - Freedom Jazz Dance, Bootleg Series No. 5


I am not so into rehearsal recordings but Nefertiti session reel seems interesting. Did you find these session/rehearsal recordings worth listening to?


----------



## Barbebleu

tortkis said:


> I am not so into rehearsal recordings but Nefertiti session reel seems interesting. Did you find these session/rehearsal recordings worth listening to?


You probably need to be a real keen fan which I am. But there is some wonderful stuff in this release. I enjoyed listening to the genesis of some outstanding music.


----------



## Barbebleu

tortkis said:


> Chick Corea: My Spanish Heart (Polydor/Verve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corea visited Spain before the recording of this album. "A recent trip to Spain re-inspired my interest in flamenco music and led to a whole new awareness of my love for the music -as well as the music of Latin America and Africa-. I dont know what else to call this creation except 'My Spanish Heart'" (Corea)


One of my all time favourite Chick albums. When I feel like being cheered up I tend to stick this on. Particularly Armando's Rhumba. Just so exhilarating.


----------



## Blancrocher

Nina Simone - I'm Feelin' Good


----------



## Blancrocher

Amy Winehouse - You Know I'm No Good


----------



## Blancrocher

Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walkin'


----------



## Blancrocher

Mingus - Moanin'


----------



## pmsummer

First toe in the water.










A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Vince Guaraldi Trio*
_
Fantasy_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Sonata

I'm listening to the Dead Word, the first album put out by the progressive metal band Dead Soul Tribe. Not a bad album, it was bettered by their later efforts though. The standout here is the excellent drumming.


----------



## pmsummer

PANAGIA
_Six Byzantine Greek prayers to the Panagia, one of the names of the Virgin Mary, Mother of Christ, set to music._
*Stephan Micus* - Bavarian zither, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
& Friends

_Atlantic_


----------



## Sonata

I'm listening to a few from one of my favorites, Evergrey. They are a Swedish progressive metal band.



















and their latest, I just popped it into my car CD player during my morning work commute










excuse the cheesy artwork, the music is wonderful


----------



## pmsummer

DREAM SEASON
_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis* - harp
Jurji Konje - percussion
_
Telarc_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Such a nice voice.


----------



## zinc701

Bill Evans - Portrait in Jazz


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ariel - A Strange Fantastic Dream


----------



## Pugg

Adele, also good voice


----------



## Retyc




----------



## Pugg

I am just like my dad: hooked.....


----------



## tortkis

Eccentric Soul: The Tragar & Note Labels (Numero)









A compilation of soul music originally released from Tragar & Note labels from 1969 to 1977. Each tune is really nice. Tipping Strings was used in the soundtracks to The Trust.


----------



## bharbeke

Brad Paisley - Water

I love this song. It's just pure fun.


----------



## starthrower

Not a big listener of contemporary Christian music, but this piece is beautiful. Gorgeous acoustic/electric guitar work and vocals. Recorded 1973. Phil has a heavy McCartney influence.


----------



## Casebearer

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Graveyard Train and Penthouse Pauper.

Bayou Country was one of the first 'pop' records I bought, think I was 13 years old or so. Still like several songs from that album. Love the slow swamp sound in Graveyward Train, dragging your feet through the mud. Also love the guitar sound in Penthouse Paper. And of course Foggerty's voice.


----------



## Pugg

Otis Redding - I´ve Got Dreams To Remember 
very moving lyrics.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS CAROLS FOR SOLO GUITAR
_Traditional_
*Charlie Byrd* - guitar
_
Koch_


----------



## JACE

*Edward Simon - The Latin American Songbook (Sunnyside, 2016)*
with Joe Martin (b) & Adam Cruz (d)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus


----------



## bharbeke

Carrie Underwood - Cupid's Got a Shotgun

This has some great guitar playing by Brad Paisley in it, too.


----------



## starthrower

3 CD Set 75 tracks


----------



## senza sordino

My five non classical albums this week are:

Chick Corea and Return to Forever Light as a Feather
View attachment 90859


Miles Davis Bitches Brew
View attachment 90860


Herbie Hancock Head Hunters
View attachment 90861


Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland 
View attachment 90862


Stevie Wonder Innervisions 
View attachment 90863


Return to my childhood with this music


----------



## Blancrocher

Dalida - Bambino


----------



## Blancrocher

Dalida - Bang Bang


----------



## Blancrocher

Mina / Alberto Lupo - Parole parole


----------



## Blancrocher

Rita Pavone - Dio, come te amo


----------



## Pugg

Simon & Garfunkel - Silent Night/7 O' Clock News


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Barbebleu

My favourite Christmas album.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

You probably all know Nick Drake. But I didn't, I just knew him by name and nothing more. What a tragic story and what a great music he made. Been listening to a Youtube clip with his essential songs. Uniquely beautiful.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Some Nat King Cole hits...


----------



## Tristan

From Kubrick's _Lolita_ soundtrack. Good movie, good book, good early 60s soundtrack:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY
_Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
*John Fahey*

_Takoma_


----------



## Guest

I've been drawn back to my teenage years and the Industrial/Electric Body Music that I enjoyed for a time. Lately, I have been listening heavily to Nitzer Ebb, Front 242, and Front Line Assembly. Great 80's/early 90's electronic music.


----------



## Pugg

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video)

Wonderful song, didn't know the story behind it.


----------



## starthrower

4 disc set containing their first six albums, plus some previously unreleased live material.
If you're into progressive rock/fusion, this set comes highly recommended.










Phil Collins/Chuck Burgi-drums
Percy Jones-fretless bass
Robin Lumley/Peter Robinson-keyboards
John Goodsall-guitar
Morris Pert-percussion


----------



## regenmusic

Aslan (UK) 1976 Love Song / Mary (Living Words)





Aslan (UK) - Paws for Thought (1976) - Full Album





Alsan (UK) - Second Helpings (1977) - Full Album


----------



## starthrower

Old favorite, released 1982










Steve Morse-guitars
T Lavitz-keyboards
Mark O'Connor-violin
Andy West-bass
Rod Morgenstein-drums

Guests: Steve Howe-classical guitar, Patrick Simmons, Alex Ligertwood-vcls


----------



## Pugg

Happy Holidays!!!!

Andy Williams - It's The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year (Music Video)


----------



## Dr Johnson

From that part of me that is not bah-humbug re Xmas, Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In my car during this holiday, when doing errands. Drive slow and safe, play loud and fast


----------



## Barbebleu

Kristin Hersh - Wyatt at the Coyote Palace.

Gillian Welch - Boots #1, The Official Revival Bootleg.


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Ainsley

I'm listening to The Civil Wars- check out " Poison and Wine" as well as "From this Valley"


----------



## Retyc

tight


----------



## tortkis

Voices from the Distant Steppe - Shu-de (Real World)









Amazing throat-singing, but not only that, there are a lot of varieties of music. Highly enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> Voices from the Distant Steppe - Shu-de (Real World)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing throat-singing, but not only that, there are a lot of varieties of music. Highly enjoyable.


Beautiful cover !


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WOWIE! How it goes  Very fresh metal sci-fi style! Terminal Redux by Vektor.


----------



## Casebearer

Tom Waits' Alice (2002).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wouter Hamel: Lohengrin*


----------



## jailhouse

System of a Down - s/t

lol i literally haven't heard this since i was 15. Definitely a quality album imo. Nice short break from massive 1.5 hour long symphonies i've been listening to all day


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MaxB




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Besides Ella my other half very favourite.


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Retyc

The second track sucks (structurally too transparent, lacks development), the rest is great.


----------



## jim prideaux

'listening'to Top Of the Pops for the first time in years and I have no idea what is going on.......from seeing the Clash in October 1977 as an 18 year old student and believing I was right there in the centre of things to this......back to Martinu or Jarrett I think!


----------



## tortkis

New York Boogaloo - Spanglish Fly (2015)









Spanglish Fly is a boogaloo revival band based in New York.


----------



## Pugg

Abba ; Happy New Year.


----------



## Casebearer

Maja Osojnik - Condition I.

Musique concrete electronique. Great video as well


----------



## Casebearer

Arto Lindsay's lifelong 'horrible noise' campaign....






I love the contrast between his tonal (often sweet and swinging Brazilian) singing parts with the atonal guitar sounds and rhythms. Nice voice as well. A unique artist!


----------



## Casebearer

Just finished the whole video. In the end Arto gets some reinforcements in. Great stuff!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Blancrocher

Marilyn Monroe - Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friends


----------



## Blancrocher

Marilyn Monroe - I wanna be loved by you


----------



## Blancrocher

Rita Hayworth - Put the blame on Mame


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

Really in love with this entire album; it's too bad that, judging from the few other albums I've heard by Venetian Snares, he doesn't really understand why Frictional Nevada is so interesting.


----------



## Pugg

For us mortals who have to work again.


----------



## tortkis

Antología del Cante Flamenco









Originally released in 1958. Various singers with Perico el del Lunar's guitar. This is passionate music.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Catharsis: Dea & Febris Erotica.





Russian Neoclassical Melodic Power Metal. Just started listening to this (after forgetting I'd ordered it about a month ago). No idea how all the adjectives to 'Metal' combine yet. Definitely some piano involved... Sorry for the pure link, but the album cover is NSFW.


----------



## Robert Gamble

So, after a bit more listening I have to say I really like this. The weak link is the singer but he's not a bad Metal singer. Just an average one. The instrumental stuff is a lot of fun though.


----------



## JACE

*Hall & Oates - Abandoned Luncheonette (Atlantic)*

I grew up listening to this early H&O record. It was in my father's music collection, and it was one of his favorites. I think it's brilliant and creative, the best music they ever made -- but I'm nowhere near objective about it.


----------



## Pugg

​Present from a dear friend .


----------



## elgar's ghost

JACE said:


> *Hall & Oates - Abandoned Luncheonette (Atlantic)*
> 
> I grew up listening to this early H&O record. It was in my father's music collection, and it was one of his favorites. I think it's brilliant and creative, the best music they ever made -- but I'm nowhere near objective about it.


Right with you on this one, JACE - a brilliant patchwork quilt of an album! The diversity of material was incredible (blue-eyed soul, Broadway jazz, sophisticated pop, hard rock and - yes - bluegrass) and the song-writing quality high. There were still some goodies to come but by and large I felt it all went a bit too slick and generic after this no matter how handsomely future albums paid the rent.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jeanne Moreau - Le tourbillon de la vie


----------



## 433




----------



## Blancrocher

Georges Delerue - Catherine & Jim


----------



## Blancrocher

Michel Legrand - Vivre sa vie


----------



## Blancrocher

Mihály Vig - Valuska


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Czech composer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

De Mi Corazón Al Aire - Vicente Amigo (CBS/SONY)


----------



## jim prideaux

spent a lot of time over the past couple of days listening to the two Fleet Foxes albums!


----------



## Blancrocher

Dolly Parton - Jolene


----------



## Blancrocher

Patsy Cline - Crazy


----------



## Blancrocher

Patti Smith - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## senza sordino

A non classical binge for me in the last two days

Gil Evans Out of the Cool. Such a great album
View attachment 91335


The definitive Charlie Parker. 
View attachment 91336


John Coltrane A Love Supreme
View attachment 91337


Chicago 2, I still enjoy this album
View attachment 91338


Boston first album. I haven't listened to this in years, it's not as good as I remembered it
View attachment 91339


----------



## Guest

Front Line Assembly - Provision


----------



## Pugg

Dusty Springfield / Windmills Of Your Mind 
Puts everything in perspective.


----------



## jim prideaux

knighthood,old, too smooth.....who cares!

Van Morrison's latest album 'Keep me Singing'.......marvellous!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Prompted by your signature, Jim:


----------



## Pugg

​
Just half of it last night.


----------



## Casebearer

And what did you think of that half?


----------



## tortkis

Folk Music of Spain (Folkways Records, 1951)


----------



## Pugg

Mambo! Original recording remastered / *Yma Sumac.*
Stunning voice.


----------



## Casebearer

She has a stunning reach of voice but I never liked the music that much to be honest.


----------



## Pugg

Nina Simone ; To love somebody.
I love Dusty Springfield more but this good.


----------



## Robert Gamble

So many shivers in this song for me. Spawn (the comic book) lovers should check out the whole CD ("The Dark Saga") which is a concept album for the comic book series. It definitely gets over the top at times, but that's how I like it when I listen to metal. There's enough slow parts to really show off this singer's range.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

The Alexandrov Ensemble - The last concert.






R.I.P., brothers and sisters.


----------



## Pugg

​On loan from a neighbour, his way of liking "classic", bless him.
Not bad player though.


----------



## cwarchc

........................


----------



## David OByrne

Robert Gamble said:


> So many shivers in this song for me. Spawn (the comic book) lovers should check out the whole CD ("The Dark Saga") which is a concept album for the comic book series. It definitely gets over the top at times, but that's how I like it when I listen to metal. There's enough slow parts to really show off this singer's range.


I love the Iced Earth!!!  

Dark Saga vs Burnt Offerings, what do you think?

also, the something wicked trilogy


----------



## Robert Gamble

I like all of the ones you mentioned. Probably the original Something Wicked is my favorite, then Dark Saga, then Burnt Offerings. I know that Dark Saga got some negative remarks from people who liked Iced Earth's earlier stuff, but it works very well for me.


----------



## Pugg

Rachelle Ferrell, one of the best voices out there.


----------



## David OByrne

Robert Gamble said:


> I like all of the ones you mentioned. Probably the original Something Wicked is my favorite, then Dark Saga, then Burnt Offerings. I know that Dark Saga got some negative remarks from people who liked Iced Earth's earlier stuff, but it works very well for me.


What do you think of later albums like Dystopia or Plagues of Babylon? I like their earlier work the best. The first five albums are solid albums. Horrorshow is good but their style changed quite a bit


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> View attachment 91477
> 
> 
> Rachelle Ferrell, one of the best voices out there.


We don't agree much but here you're absolutely right.


----------



## Robert Gamble

David OByrne said:


> What do you think of later albums like Dystopia or Plagues of Babylon? I like their earlier work the best. The first five albums are solid albums. Horrorshow is good but their style changed quite a bit


I agree. I have all of their stuff, but Horrorshow moved too far from their style for me, and then after Barlow left and even when he came back they seemed more about creating a good story than creating good music. Doesn't mean there weren't good songs, but as a whole the earlier CDs were far better to me.


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio De André - Don Raffaè (The Godfather)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bocca di Rosa - Fabrizio De Andrè


----------



## Blancrocher

Il pescatore (versione originale - 1970) - Fabrizio De André


----------



## Pugg

Alice & Battiato - I treni di Tozeur


----------



## Casebearer

Don't think I've heard this Zappa piece before. It's incredible.






Twenty-one ain't the age, it's the rhythm.


----------



## Casebearer

This one's very very nice too


----------



## Casebearer

Don't know if anyone here ever posted this great Velvet song. Now I'm sure it has been done. Sister Ray has nursed me often. She's the Florence Nightingale of my youth.


----------



## Casebearer

Ray Manzarek giving background on how Riders on the Storm got into being.


----------



## Casebearer

A really heartbreaking documentary on the life of Christa Päffgen - Nico. It's almost making me cry.


----------



## KjellPrytz

I am listening to this new Tribute song for Liverpool FC (Free listening, Lyrics available):

https://play.spotify.com/artist/4chzWNj1kePVqJf2J0xgR5


----------



## Pugg

KjellPrytz said:


> I am listening to this new Tribute song for Liverpool FC (Free listening, Lyrics available):
> 
> https://play.spotify.com/artist/4chzWNj1kePVqJf2J0xgR5


If one doesn't have Spotify you don't have aces.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Billy Joel "Pianoman" Original Video


----------



## Casebearer

Yes, this video is on YouTube and YouTube is not an alarm clock.


----------



## senza sordino

My last five non classical albums, all played in the previous three days
Moody Blues Days of Future Passed, I like this. The use of an orchestra seems pretty good, except for that final gong.
View attachment 91562


Claude Bolling Suite for Flute and Jazz Piano Trio. A recent purchase, I saw it fairly cheaply on Amazonia. Do you consider this classical? I don't, though it did win for best chamber music. This is the original with Jean Paul Rampal. Terrific
View attachment 91563


Yes, The Yes Album. Wonderful and optimistic music 
View attachment 91564


Pink Floyd Animals
View attachment 91565


Pink Floyd The Final Cut. Has the post war dream finally ended? I leave that as an unanswered and unanswerable question. 
View attachment 91566


----------



## Casebearer

I love the Yes album and Pink Floyd's Final Cut. The Final Cut has an atmosphere that brings back the bad days of Thatcher and the way we felt about that very vividly. I'll immediately put it on.


----------



## pmsummer

LINCOLNSHIRE POSY
*Percy Grainger*
Home Service


----------



## Casebearer

Been listening first to The Lounge Lizards - Live in Berlin (1991). See post in Latest Purchases - non classical.

I like the Lounge Lizards a whole lot but at first listening I think this live album is overrated (on Rate Your Music) compared to for instance Voice of Chunk (studio album) which I prefer by miles. There's far too much talking and introducing of band members going on. I'll listen again of course but so far ........quite disappointing!


----------



## Casebearer

Listening now to Keith Jarrett's Köln Concert. I bought it because it is such a classic and I never heard it before. 
I much say it also is a bit disappointing. It has several very very nice parts but a lot of long boring parts as well. During these parts it becomes the kind of Zen-nish (minimal) piano music I dislike. Give me Einstein on the Beach. If he had left the (far too simple) melodies out and concentrated on his other hand it might have been something really worthwhile all the time. So I've got some mixed feelings on it. Again just first impressions.


----------



## Pugg

Hildegard Knef - Heimweh nach dem Kurfürstendamm last night, did buy her CD this morning.
That smokey voice.


----------



## Armanvd

Hi All. I'm New Here. I've Been Listening To Esbjörn Svensson trio's Live In Hamburg Lately . It's Fantastic.


----------



## Vronsky

*Morphine: Good (1992)*










Morphine: Good (1992)


----------



## Conglomerate

Kyoto










shout-out to Barbebleu


----------



## Pugg

George Michael : careless whisper 
Rest in Peace


----------



## Casebearer

Been listening to Waka/Jawaka again. What an enjoyment that is. Just simply pleasure. So uplifting. It makes me so hap hap hap happy!


----------



## David OByrne

Robert Gamble said:


> I agree. I have all of their stuff, but Horrorshow moved too far from their style for me, and then after Barlow left and even when he came back they seemed more about creating a good story than creating good music. Doesn't mean there weren't good songs, but as a whole the earlier CDs were far better to me.


I agree, they're one of my favorite bands anyway. I'm bound to love most of their work anyway :lol:


----------



## bharbeke

Alan Jackson is a national treasure, and "She Likes It Too" is one of his fun early album cuts.


----------



## jailhouse

Earth - Earth 2

(one of my favorite albums of all time)


----------



## bharbeke

Buck Owens packs a lot of great music into a half-hour set in Live From Austin, TX. Some of today's performing acts could learn something from this for sure.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Let's hope this is the darkest it gets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Not much pop music over the decades has moistened my eyes but Ray Davies in late 1960s wistful nostalgic mode does it more than anyone.


----------



## Armanvd

Black Host - Life In The Sugar Candle Mines (2013)


----------



## starthrower

RIP Maggie Roche


----------



## Pugg

Sam Cooke - Summer time (w/ Lyrics)


----------



## Casebearer

Haven't listened to David Sylvian's _Brilliant Trees_ for thirty years although I've always liked it. Listening to it just now it's even much better than I remembered.


----------



## Casebearer

Don't know if you still remember her or even knew her, especially across the Atlantic, but no one can bring you back to how life in Western Europe felt at the end of the seventies better than the Godmother of Theatrical Punk, Nina Hagen. Born in East Berlin and educated in the Brecht/Weill tradition she had been living in England for a short while before she returned to Germany and later cooperated with the Dutch rock & roll hero and _enfant terrible_ Herman Brood.

If you don't know her and want to know about her. Het voice is incredible, both 'operatic' and in performing theatrical roles in her songs. But don't just listen to the music, the texts are equally important and sometimes very poetic.

Two 'outside of the regular' songs from the first album











And a song about Herman Brood (a great Dutch Rock 'n Roll Junkie).






And Herman's Saturday Night to conclude with


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky

*The Sisters of Mercy: Floodland (1987)*










The Sisters of Mercy: Floodland (1987)


----------



## senza sordino

My five non classical this weekend:
John Renbourn Sir John a lot of Merrie Englands Musick thyng and ye greene knyghte, transformed my own guitar playing. My uncle introduced me to this album in the early 80s and its been with me ever since. A desert island disk for me.
View attachment 91772


Beatles with the Beatles, makes you sing and dance
View attachment 91773


Pink Floyd Saucerful of Secrets, I played some Floyd last week and really liked it, so I might play all of their albums over the next few weeks
View attachment 91774


Yes Relayer, super and quite intense playing
View attachment 91775


Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here, as an adult my favourite Floyd album
View attachment 91776


----------



## Pugg

Gareth Gates - Spirit In The Sky 
My sister in law reminded me of this clip, hilarious.


----------



## Armanvd

Aphex Twin - Syro







I'm Trying To Enjoy Electronic Music But I Can't . I Don't Feel Anything While Listening To Aphex Twin Who Is A Big Name In Electronic Music.
Any Suggestions ?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Steeleye Span's first three albums handily gathered together on a 2-disc set.

_Hark! The Village Wait_ (1970), _Please to See the King_ (1971) and _Ten Man Mop or Mr. Reservoir Butler Rides Again _ (1971):


----------



## regenmusic

Dionne Warwick - Don't Make Me Over - Live 1963


----------



## tortkis

A Shadow in Time - William Basinski


----------



## Pugg

Stranger On The Shore - Mr. Acker Bilk

What a way to be woken this morning


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## bharbeke

Boston - Cool the Engines (great song from a pretty solid album)


----------



## bharbeke

Another good song from Boston called "Magdalene"


----------



## techniquest

At the moment I'm listening to some Mogueheart.


----------



## Pugg

Present from my dearest.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one, once again. Saw them live in November and got to meet the guys


----------



## bharbeke

Great live version of "Together Again" from Buck Owens' Carnegie Hall concert:


----------



## bharbeke

This one goes in the "blew me away" category for non-classical music. "Five Long Years" by Buddy Guy is an amazing blues jam with mind-blowing vocal, piano, and guitar work.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Bought that album back in '91 when it was brand new.


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to Soft Machine's One. For the first time.






I might like other albums even more but incredible for a first album.


----------



## Pugg

On the turntable last night.


----------



## regenmusic

Novalis - Wunderschätze (1976)


----------



## Casebearer

Now listening to Soft Machine's Volume Two. One of the best albums ever made in my opinion.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Monty Python - Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life

Do not want to offend anyone with the original but I almost wet myself. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Fabulous - such style!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jos

armanvd said:


> Aphex Twin - Syro
> View attachment 91778
> 
> I'm Trying To Enjoy Electronic Music But I Can't . I Don't Feel Anything While Listening To Aphex Twin Who Is A Big Name In Electronic Music.
> Any Suggestions ?


Hi Armanvd, electronica of this type is a bit of an acquired tast, but one can get tired of it easily. 
I would recommend "selected ambient works ll" by Aphex Twin and "incunabula" by Autechre. I used to be heavily into electronix but these two albums are the ones that stated (when in the mood for it, which is not very often these days)


----------



## senza sordino

More non classical music this weekend than classical I think.

Claude Bolling Sonatas for two pianos. I really like his music. I wouldn't listen to it all day as there is a certain amount of sameness to it, but I like his music once in a while.
View attachment 91986


John Renbourn The Hermit, one of my favourite guitarists 
View attachment 91987


Pink Floyd Piper at the Gates of Dawn
View attachment 91988


Pink Floyd Atom Heart Mother
View attachment 91989

Slowly playing through my entire collection of Pink Floyd

Yes Fragile
View attachment 91990


----------



## Pugg

John Lennon - The Luck Of The Irish

Bloody Sunday Derry, Norden-Ierland on 30 January 1972


----------



## Pugg

JOHNNY PEARSON - SLEEPY SHORES 
I had to make a tape for a funeral, this was one of the request.


----------



## pmsummer

HEYDAY
_The BBC Sessions 1968-1969 / Extended_
*Fairport Convention*
_
Island_


----------



## pmsummer

SIGN OF LIFE
_Music for 858 Quartet_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, composer
858 Quartet - string quartet
_
SLG_


----------



## Easy Goer

Toy Caldwell. First listen to this one previously mentioned by Starthrower. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Frank Zappa, Hot Rats.*

I just realized that after all these years, I haven't heard this one yet.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Frank Zappa, Hot Rats.*
> 
> I just realized that after all these years, I haven't heard this one yet.
> 
> View attachment 92054


That's the one most people buy first. The latest edition reverts back to the original mix. But I like FZ's 1987 re-mix for the guitar heavy numbers.


----------



## Casebearer

I agree very much. The original mix sounds as if you have an egg box on both of your ears and takes the brilliance out of the music.


----------



## Pugg

I am exploring this man's music.


----------



## jim prideaux

bland, smooth, not a patch on his younger self?......do not care a jot.....

when you need a spot of tuneful and lyrical romanticism that is well played and arranged..... 

if the world strikes you as just..well 'tricky'...

the great triptych from Van the Mans 'No Guru,no method,no teacher'......

Foreign Window/ATown called Paradise/In the Garden...

that will sort you out!


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently lisen to VAS american duo that gave us 4 albums i dont have the forth but the first 3 are inredible, there like a more middle easrern Dead can Dance flavoring, if we can says, a ggood band over-all, nice enchanting voice of Azam Ali an Iranian singer and percussionist of talent an american dude.Im lisening in order the 3 first cd Sunyata the first behing my favorite, than offerings and albuum that varied in hindouism eythmics, than in the garden of soul(tercio), that about it.

I salute friend and TC menber i got a group on Talck Classical for this mather called Darkwave,new age blblbla you will find it if interrest., take care, your pal the profondis.

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my side-projects *Burrial Room* (garage lo-fi instrumental psyche noise-Doom/sludge band) 2 long jams different years for sessions different year, same guitar players, this was a duo that existed in the early 90''.Than i might lisen to *Hexen!* hard psych-prog,ambient, new-age, noise dub doom(trow in the kitchen sink to label it) what about experimental dub doom prog?shawll we?

Finally im lisening to * Usine 451 *black picth dark harsh-noise\ ambient\field recording, my last project in the making, the demo.Everything available at Obsidian Crown Records ltm(if you ask me i can send you a cd-r of my music depending on what you whant.Just ask me has friend's or send private messages.Or join my group Fanboys and groupies of deprofundis.


----------



## starthrower

25 min version!


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums
_
Savoy Jazz_


----------



## Pugg

Last night whilst driving back from Amsterdam.
Beautiful cover also.


----------



## bharbeke

Wynonna Judd - When Love Starts Talkin'


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Amy Winehouse, Back to Black*

Amy's voice can get grating on its own, but Mark Ronson and the other guy balance it with outstanding production. Of course, I'm a sucker for the Dap Kings' horns.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

G l a m m e t a l


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## regenmusic

Kim Weston - Take Me In Your Arms (Rock Me a Little While)


----------



## Pugg

Chris Isaak - Wicked Game [Full Compilation Album] 1991


----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


>


Never knew they joined up together. Great combination.


----------



## Armanvd

Camel - Rajaz (1999)
The Guitar Solo For Last Track Of This Album "Lawrence" Is One Of The Best Solos I've Ever Heard


----------



## pmsummer

JOHN RENBOURN
ANOTHER MONDAY
_Two Albums on One CD_
*John Renbourn*
_
Transatlantic_


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to a lot of non classical lately.

Slowly working through my Pink Floyd CDs, not in chronological order

Pink Floyd, The Wall. I haven't heard this in years. When it was released, I was 14 and I played it over and over. But then I put it aside, I know it so well. 









Pink Floyd The Division Bell, from 1994. Possibly the last rock and roll album I bought newly released.









And slowly playing my Yes CDs too.
Yes, Time and a Word









And I played two new acquisitions of jazz CDs
Miles Davis Bitches Brew









John Coltrane Love Supreme, gorgeous music


----------



## Pugg

The Mamas and The Papas - 16 of Their Greatest Hits - Full Album


----------



## pmsummer

ANTOLOGIE
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
Morten Qvenild - piano
_
EmArcy_


----------



## pmsummer

RIVER OF TIME
*Jorma Kaukonen
*
_Red House_


----------



## pmsummer

THE HANGMAN'S BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER
*The Incredible String Band*

_Island_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

Peter Hofmann - Sailing


----------



## Casebearer

Do you really like that? It gives me the shivers...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

QUARTET
*Peter Rowan* - lead vocals, guitar
*Tony Rice* - lead guitar
Bryn Davies - bass, vocals
Sharon Gilchrist - mandolin, vocals
_
Rounder_


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


>


My Wife was at that Concert, along with the many thousands...............


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

Soul music!

Acadian Acadian ...cadian Cajun.


----------



## Casebearer

Vaneyes said:


>


Nice rhythmic build up. Great heavy bluesrock. Haven't heard of Mountain since a long time...


----------



## Pugg

​Amy Winehouse.
_Eddie on Viny_l!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Last night: Cesária Évora


----------



## bharbeke

Eric Clapton - Edge of Darkness (co-written by Michael Kamen!)






I really liked that song, and his version of "Wonderful Tonight" from the same album (24 Nights) is also a highlight.


----------



## bharbeke

Billy Joel - Honesty (awesome song!)


----------



## Pugg

Aretha Franklin Sings The Great Diva Classics


----------



## Granate

*Lady Gaga*
The Fame
The Fame Monster
Born This Way
Artpop
Joanne
*Interscope Records, 2017 HDTracks Remasterings*

_I now enjoy more her albums after the remastering, the potential of my Superlux headphones and the negative feeling that after_ Joanne _that Gaga is not coming back. Anyway, the formula was in drought when she released_ Artpop.


----------



## Granate

*Various Artists
Fifty Shades Darker (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)*
Republic (2017)

_Zayn & Taylor Swift, Halsey are ok. Tove Lo returns to her magnificient songwriting from 2014. Scrap the rest._









*36
Tomorrow's Explorers*
3six Recordings (2017)

_Kind of expected more_









*Egyptrixx
Pure, Beyond Reproach*
Halocline Trance (2017)









*Amber Run
For a Moment, I Was Lost*
Easylife (2017)


----------



## Pugg

Goodbye England's Rose (Princess Diana Tribute)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## regenmusic

Offering - A Fiïèh


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pet Sounds *
51 years old


----------



## pmsummer

SWAMP SEED
*Jimmy Heath*
And Brass
_
Riverside_


----------



## Pugg

Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack (Original)


----------



## Colgate7

I'm currently listening to more and more Ella Fitzgerald - i know, i know i should have listened from day 1! Literally everyone loves her! Do any of you know of any celebrity Ella fans? I've love to know the famous people she has touched over the years.....


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Moore - The Sky Is Crying (from the Blues Alive album)






The part from about 6:00 to the end is awe-inspiring.


----------



## Pugg

Colgate7 said:


> I'm currently listening to more and more Ella Fitzgerald - i know, i know i should have listened from day 1! Literally everyone loves her! Do any of you know of any celebrity Ella fans? I've love to know the famous people she has touched over the years.....


This question puzzles me, is that any relevance towards Ella Fitzgerald's music?


----------



## Colgate7

Pugg said:


> This question puzzles me, is that any relevance towards Ella Fitzgerald's music?


Not a huge relevance, just an interest in celeb fans of Ella


----------



## deprofundis

Im liseningt to news purchased of* Arcana* (sweden neo-classical darkwave band) :
1-As bright as a thousands suns
2-The new light


----------



## Ingélou

This is a fantastic series of Irish (& Scottish or Shetland) tunes - the man is such a character & each little video so entertaining and lively. I found it out from a folk forum that I belong to.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## pmsummer

BEING THERE
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## Bettina

Joni Mitchell--The Hissing of Summer Lawns. Interesting blend of jazz, folk and rock styles, with lots of creative tunings and modal harmonies. Also, the lyrics are fascinating--I enjoy Mitchell's approach to social commentary and autobiographical reflection.


----------



## Pugg

If you want to have a laugh....


----------



## Casebearer

Bettina said:


> Joni Mitchell--The Hissing of Summer Lawns. Interesting blend of jazz, folk and rock styles, with lots of creative tunings and modal harmonies. Also, the lyrics are fascinating--I enjoy Mitchell's approach to social commentary and autobiographical reflection.


One of the greatest albums in my opinion


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE THE ROOM ABOVE HER
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## johankillen

Great songs


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dropkick Murphys new album


----------



## MaxB

Wayne Shorter "Speak No Evil"


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN DAYS OF FALLING
*Esbjörn Svensson Trio* (E.S.T.)
_
ACT_


----------



## pmsummer

johankillen said:


> View attachment 92427
> 
> 
> Great songs


A sadly brilliant recording. Even the 'throw-away' cuts are great.


----------



## pmsummer

TUESDAY WONDERLAND
*Esbjörn Svensson Trio*
_
Emarcy_


----------



## pmsummer

HIGH LOW AND IN BETWEEN
THE LATE GREAT TOWNES VAN ZANDT
*Townes Van Zandt*

_EMI Acoustic Highway 2-fer_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Current Spinning on my record player

A1-Small FacesHere Come The NiceA2-Chris FarloweOut Of TimeA3-Humble PieNatural Born WomanA4-Amen CornerHalf As NiceA5-The NiceAmericaA6-Small FacesTin SoldierB1-Small FacesItchycoo ParkB2-P.P. Arnold1sr Cut Is The DeepestB3-Twice As MuchSitting On A FenceB4-Amen CornerHello SusieB5-Fleetwood MacMan Of The WorldB6-The NiceThoughts Of Emerlist DavjackB7-Small FacesLazy Sunday 


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now the World of Hits - late Afternoon on OZ I'm sure the neighbours will be enjoying it...........


----------



## starthrower

New Steve Wilson Re-mix. The album is no longer flat as a pancake.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Spinning some WFM Wife Friendly Music - Best of UB40 then Yes- The Yes Album PWWLT Prog Wife Will Listen to


----------



## elgar's ghost

Disc one of this two-disc set...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

Dr Johnson said:


>


I need a double (triple) 'LIKE' on this.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Not bad! He put lyrics to the Jimmy Page tune.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Sonata

The awesome "Six degrees of Inner Turbulence" suite


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


>


Two very beautiful songs.

I didn't know Pentangle but it's lovely with the double bass an all.
Farewell Farewell is such a great song by the Fairport Convention. Sandy Denny's voice is so special and dear to me. One of the Sirens.


----------



## jim prideaux

over 40 years since I first heard it but still resonates with the same impact........

Steely Dan-Pretzel Logic


----------



## eljr

Nikki Lane
Highway Queen

Release Date
February 17, 2017
Duration
36:56
Genre
Country
Styles
Alternative/Indie Rock


----------



## eljr

Jesca Hoop
Memories Are Now

Release Date
February 10, 2017
Duration
37:32
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/SongwriterAlternative/Indie RockIndie FolkIndie Rock


----------



## eljr

Tash Sultana
Notion

Release Date
September 23, 2016
Duration
40:13
Genre
Pop/Rock


----------



## Casebearer

Don't think I've ever seen a post on them over here: Screaming Headless Torsos. I think they're great. They approach Zappa from one side...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shake your pants


----------



## Vaneyes

Messy sound, but enough energy.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

Dinah Washington - Mad about the boy lyrics
Beautiful voice.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

Some Celine Dion today:






When she is on, she is on!


----------



## regenmusic




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I used to be scared of this band...Esoteric Warfare by Mayhem that is.


----------



## pmsummer

EXPLORATIONS
*Bill Evans Trio*
Bill Evans - piano, direction
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

DEPARTURE
*Gary Burton*
& Friends
_
Concord_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All men be cursed!!!


----------



## Retyc

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 92549
> 
> I used to be scared of this band...Esoteric Warfare by Mayhem that is.


Ordo ad Chao is pretty ok... not sure about Esoteric Warfare...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It is the true Mayhem!  Evil all over, creative and diverse in it's own way. I had to order it on amazon so I can blast it in my car (when my wife isn't there with me). \m/


----------



## Armanvd

A Very Special Recording IMO


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard the whole new album by José James. It's pretty hip and modern with lots of variations in style. Try it out! He has a great voice


----------



## Barbebleu

Windy City - Alison Krauss

I'm Only Human - Rag & Bone Man

Blues and Lonesome - Rolling Stones

Lee-Way - Lee Morgan

Joy Will Find A Way - Bruce Cockburn


----------



## Barbebleu

Arman said:


> A Very Special Recording IMO


I totally concur.


----------



## bharbeke

If you like guitar, wait until about halfway through this performance of "Blue Ain't Your Color." Keith Urban, Chris Stapleton, and Vince Gill trade solos, and it is phenomenal!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The good old songs from the early 80's here! Rock Brigade


----------



## bharbeke

Chris LeDoux - Bareback Jack

Getting injured by a bull has never sounded so rocking.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

With *Arnel Pineda*.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Steve M

Chain Breaker


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

Trio II with Dolly Parton, Emmylou Harris, and Linda Ronstadt

This is a wonderful collaboration, and their voices blend so well, no matter who the lead vocalist is.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Def Leppard's first album "On Through the Night". Rock Brigade really rocks!!!


----------



## pmsummer

GETZ/GILBERTO #2
_Live at Carnegie Hall_
*Stan Getz & Joao Gilberto*
Gary Burton - vibraphone

_Verve_


----------



## MaxB

John Coltrane "A Love Supreme"


----------



## Pugg

Eileen Farrell, the best from her RR albums.


----------



## Jos

Associative browsing through the crates. Harry James reminded me of Zappa; who'd have thought....


upload a gif


----------



## deprofundis

*Slab!* from U.k *descension* album 1987 has brutal and heavy has early swans but more groovy
Than some johnny ''guitar'' watson

:tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

............................

Leonard Cohen
You Want it Darker


----------



## Casebearer

Jos said:


> Associative browsing through the crates. Harry James reminded me of Zappa; who'd have thought....
> 
> 
> upload a gif


Amazing resemblance!


----------



## starthrower

Never realized Roy Haynes played drums on this one. But I don't like how the drums are only in the right channel.


----------



## bharbeke

Recommendations from current listening:

When Love Finds You by Vince Gill
Money and Cigarettes by Eric Clapton


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am actually listening to Lemonade by Beyoncé.


----------



## bharbeke

Eric Clapton - Me and Mr. Johnson

Clapton is great with the blues! From the Cradle is another of his blues albums that I would recommend.


----------



## starthrower

Give this a listen if you're a George Duke fan. That's what the vocals remind me of. Anyway, some fine pop music with excellent musicianship.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Zappa - Mothers Day


----------



## regenmusic

Pekka Pohjola - Harakka Bialoipokku (album) 1974


----------



## starthrower

1999 live recording. Kicks ***!


----------



## Pugg

Alison Moyet, great voice.


----------



## starthrower

I have a few Bonnie albums I play once or twice a year.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Met Ronnie Baker Brooks yesterday when I stopped in at Dearborn Music. He was playing the blues (solo) in the store after a concert the night before.


----------



## starthrower

'
Pretty good stuff! It starts off with some disco sounding backing tracks, and gradually gets more jazzy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


It bugs me that they left Sinister Footwear off this DVD.


----------



## Sonata

Pink Floyd, Wish You Were Here.


----------



## techniquest

Rick Wakeman "Six Wives of Henry Eighth" from the '5 Classic Albums' set on Spectrum/Universal. Strange to hear that some of the tracks still have rather wobbly pitch problems just like my original vinyl record had


----------



## techniquest

Now I'm listening to the 'Sheets of Blue' 2-disc set by the Enid.


----------



## Granate

*Ed Sheeran
Divide* _(Deluxe Edition)_
Asylum Records
2017

I have been for a long time a person who did not get Ed Sheeran's popularity and success. Nor _Plus_ or _Multiply _were enough for me as albums in whole, though they had some attractive singles. Anyway, then Sheeran was for me more a hitmaker than a musician able to close a good pop album, no matter his cross-genre with rap or hearbreaking lyrics. My favourite until this week was _Afire Love_






I did not listen to any of his album singles until I spinned the full album this Sunday. I ran out of Classical albums to listen to before the Bruckner Sacred Works. It completely caught me out of guard. It's not that he has developed a lot his compositional abilities, mixed more genres or has produced better. His team (with him on the lead I suppose) has managed to create a rounded by making his compositons and tonal melodies more effective. It features an uplifting deluxe edition with the cliché-filled yet-fun _Barcelona_ and my personal mindblown and contender for pop track of the year _Nancy Mulligan_. The standard edition is well crafted with four great opening songs: _Eraser, Castle on the Hill_ and _Shape of you._ All ready for the charts, but for once I am hooked up.














Not expecting you to agree with me. I would never believe my words two months ago, he wasn't even on my map (don't you know it Bruckner).


----------



## starthrower

Alas-self titled album.

Great record, if you like ELP, Focus, Wigwam, Super Sister. Very well recorded in warm analog sound. Mostly instrumental, but with a bit of beautiful Spanish vocals. The band hails from Argentina.


----------



## Vronsky

*Kosheen: Resist (2001)*










Kosheen: Resist (2001)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Such a entertaining recording.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

WOOD
*Brian Bromberg*
_
A440_


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## bharbeke

I listened to Merle Haggard's I'm a Lonesome Fugitive album today. That whole thing is pure country gold. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## pmsummer

HOUSE ON HILL
*Brad Mehldau Trio*
Brad Mehldau - piano
Larry Grenadier - bass
Jorge Rossy - drums​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Love songs from countries and centuries near and far... Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall_
Hirundo Maris 
*Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice 
_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## Pugg

Due to another thread....


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

The "In" Crowd ~ Ramsey Lewis Trio


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

White Queen from Queen II. Grew up on this


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Me again! Merry Christmas


----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBY
*Bill Evans Trio*
Bill Evans - piano
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## starthrower

...I'd be a millionaire!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corey Feldman, Angelic to the Core*

I think the only reason this album was released was to let average people know that though they can sing in the shower, that doesn't mean they should go into a recording studio. This could be you, and be glad it isn't.


----------



## starthrower

Chicago VII 1974










I used to listen to this one on 8-track back in the mid 70s. Just got the CD.
Great first side of all instrumental jazz!


----------



## pmsummer

BEING THERE
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

Thought about posting this on the purely classical thread, but thought better of it. Still, a very fascinating take on a monumental work.


----------



## starthrower

Dusseldorf 4/24/72


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Burt Bacharach / Dusty Springfield ~ The Look Of Love


----------



## Granate

*Eilean Records I*









*Josh Mason & Nathan McLaughlin
On the Brink (eilean 72)*
Eilean Records, 2017









*Daniel K. Böhm
Carrier (eilean 95)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Jonathan Kawchuk
North EP (eilean 03)*
Eilean Records, 2015









*offthesky
Silent Went the Sea (eilean 38)*
Eilean Records, 2016

_First episode of the listenings to this well packaged label. The artists compose around the electronic-ambient genres and the designer Rémi Verdier creates arresting minimalistic covers even if they are just digital. 

"On the Brink" is a haunting experience, a bit towards noise for one hour.
"Carrier" weighs more in the electronic range and doesn't hesitate in experimenting. The compositions do not usually end well though.
"North" is faithful to the world it wants to envision and provides cool landscapes and icy melodies playing safe but staying sound.
And "Silent Went the Sea" is my personal first pick with incredible soundscapes of Drone and Modern Classical. It builds up the tension and enables my headphones to commnicate the small details.
_


----------



## Granate

*Eilean Records I (Song samples)*

It looks like Bandcamp or Soundcloud embeds do not work out on Talk Classical.


----------



## Pugg

Harry Connick Jr. - It Had to Be You 
My song of the day.


----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki* - *Colin Stetson*
Matt Bauder - saxophone
Dan Bennett - saxophone
Ryan Ferreira - guitar 
Rebecca Foon - cello
Greg Fox - drums
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer 
Grey McMurray - guitar 
Sarah Neufeld - violin 
Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone 
Megan Stetson - vocals
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI​
_52Hz_


----------



## Granate

*Eilean Records II*









*øjeRum
Væv (eilean 54)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Nathan Mc Laughlin
Nothing to Be Sad About EP (eilean 42)*
Eilean Records, 2014









*Jason van Wyk
Attachment (eilean 75)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Sublamp
Lianas (eilean 16)*
Eilean Records, 2014


----------



## Pugg

​From last night: our Dutch pride!


----------



## Granate

*Eilean Records III*









*Benjamin Finger
Pleasurably Lost (eilean 59)*
Eilean Records, 2015









*Chris Dooks
Accretion Disc (eilean 08)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Omrr
Music For The Anxious (eilean 06)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Richard Ginns
Until The Morning Comes (eilean 82)*
Eilean Records, 2015


----------



## bharbeke

Some wonderful country from the 20th century - Merle Haggard's A Friend in California and Reba McEntire's Read My Mind

Read My Mind may be one of the 10 best albums ever made.


----------



## laurie

Listening to *Dire Straits* - Making Movies .... again, & always 
It's a desert island disc for me!


----------



## Pugg

​
Sting.


----------



## Casebearer

Yes, I know, he's Sting.


----------



## Granate

*Eilean Records IV*









*Moss Covered Technology
Speicherbank (eilean 09)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Wil Bolton
February Dawn (eilean 43)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Uwe Zahn, Porya Hatami, Darren McClure
Veerian (eilean 32)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Dag Rosenqvist
The Forest Diaries (eilean 37)*
Eilean Records, 2015


----------



## cwarchc

Recently discovered this Danish group


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

*Eilean Records V*









*Daniel W J Mackenzie
Every Time Feels Like the Last Time (eilean 91)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*9t Antiope
Isthmus EP (eilean 98)*
Eilean Records, 2017









*Monolyth & Cobalt
The Dunen Diaries (eilean 50)*
Eilean Records, 2017

That's all I had time to listen to. Now getting classic operas...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## regenmusic

I just go out of my way to find this stuff for you guys. I really hope you like it :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Sting - Nada Como El Sol - Fragile /Portuguese .
Even better than the English version.


----------



## tortkis

Memoria De Los Sentidos - Vicente Amigo









Réquiem is deeply moving.


----------



## Pugg

Fabulous voice.


----------



## janxharris

Rush - Xanadu (live R30 tour)


----------



## bharbeke

I've listened to a lot of Merle Haggard, Reba McEntire, and The Voice auditions recently. Here are three great tracks that you should check out:


----------



## Vronsky

RIP


----------



## elgar's ghost

Soundtrack for _Anatomy of a Murder_ (1959) and _Ellington at Newport_ (1956):


----------



## Vronsky

*The Velvet Underground & Nico (1967)*










The Velvet Underground & Nico (1967)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vronsky said:


> The Velvet Underground & Nico (1967)


I'll Be Your Mirror has to be my favorite of the songs Lou Reed wrote.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sam and Dave, The Nashville Soul Sessions*

This album is somewhat of an oddity; they do their same hits with a different group in a different city. But it was done in Nashville, so I'm interested.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Live Blood*

Lydia Pense led the vocals for Cold Blood in the late '60s, and here she is 40 years later, as powerful as ever. And backing her up is no shell-cover-old-hits band who is just dialing it in. On the contrary, these guys are smoking and incredibly tight. In fact, this band is better than the '60s band.


----------



## pmsummer

ANGEL SONG
*Kenny Wheeler* - trumpet, flugelhorn
Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
Dave Holland - double-bass
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

EVERY TIME I THINK OF YOU
*Alan Broadbent*

_Artistry_


----------



## pmsummer

BEYOND THE MISSOURI SKY
(short stories)
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
*Pat Metheny* - guitar
_
Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUT
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
_
Columbia_


----------



## Pugg

​From last night, on Vinyl.


----------



## Casebearer

You're improving.


----------



## Steve M

British Invasion Music, primarily early Beatles, The Dave Clark Five, The Zombies, The Troogs, plus Oasis, while working on pre-production for a record.


----------



## Vronsky

*Lou Reed: New York (1989)*










Lou Reed: New York (1989)


----------



## Vronsky

*The Stranglers: Feline (1982)*










The Stranglers: Feline (1982)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation (1988)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vronsky said:


> Lou Reed: New York (1989)


I don't know that one. I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Albert7

Classical ballet and hip hop rolled into one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Albert7 said:


> Classical ballet and hip hop rolled into one.


I'm detecting some symbolism here. Hey, hip-hop isn't supposed to make me think.


----------



## Pugg

​Eileen Farrell, the woman sing blues as if she never did anything else.


----------



## Vronsky

*Funkadelic: Maggot Brain (1971)*










Funkadelic: Maggot Brain (1971)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2nd CD, "Bawlers" is maybe my absolute favorite Tom Waits!


----------



## bharbeke

From Santana's Corazon album, tracks 7-10 are wonderful (and an Indiana Jones reference doesn't hurt!).


----------



## Pugg

​A very fine Dutch singer:
Dotan.


----------



## helenora

watched a movie and this song was in a soundtrack


----------



## cwarchc

"discovered" this guy through NPR "tiny desk" 
I have to admit, that I prefer his poetry, rather than the hip hop style of this recording
However, a very interesting character with meaning to his words


----------



## Pugg

​
Another Dotan recording, I like it.


----------



## Pugg

here's a clip, hope it works in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oops, now I'm diabolical...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> here's a clip, hope it works in your neck of the woods.


Rats. It doesn't. Maybe it is because I _do_ live in the woods.


----------



## pmsummer

SOPWITH CAMEL
*The Sopwith Camel*

_One Way Records_ via _Kama Sutra_


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano, scat vocals 
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Rats. It doesn't. Maybe it is because I _do_ live in the woods.


Just try you tube and type : Dotan.


----------



## Pugg

​Cassandra Wilson, stunning voice .


----------



## Jos

image url upload

This one, and after that some classic house from the late eighties/early nineties. Too bad my better half won't let me have 2 turntables in the livingroom


----------



## Vronsky

*Far East Family Band: Parallel World (1976)*










Far East Family Band: Parallel World (1976)


----------



## pmsummer

NEW ORLEANS
_Putumayo Presents_
*Various Historic Recordings...from Dr. Michael White to Doc Cheatham to a young Dr. John*

_Putumayo World Music_


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> ​Cassandra Wilson, stunning voice .


Great recording and artist.


----------



## Vronsky

*Oliver Nelson & Steve Allen: Soulful Brass (1968)*










Oliver Nelson & Steve Allen: Soulful Brass (1968)


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> Great recording and artist.


Was my first one , got the one below from my neighbour, a must hear he said, he's right.


----------



## pmsummer

NEW CHAUTAUQUA
*Pat Metheny* - solo guitar(s)
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower

Live album by the New York band. TC member Chalkpie has played guitar and composed music for this group.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Challenging title Eddie .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Challenging title Eddie .


Its a great listen and first of the series of 6 vols (apart from the sampler version), many good tracks including a very early version of Sofa and ruthie ruthie which always makes me laugh


----------



## jailhouse

Jos said:


> image url upload
> 
> This one, and after that some classic house from the late eighties/early nineties. Too bad my better half won't let me have 2 turntables in the livingroom


I've heard this album so many times. Perfect for the commute in NYC

np: Slayer - Reign in Blood

what a classic


----------



## Jos

Can imagine that, Jailhouse.
When I visited your wonderful city I imagined myself travelling these subways with "outboard" headphones, blasting dubstep.
Did score a great 12" dj Krush near our b&b in lower east side.


----------



## starthrower

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Love this one too! Great versions of Mammy Anthem, Big Swifty, You Didn't Try To Call Me, and Oh, No.


----------



## regenmusic

Vronsky said:


> Oliver Nelson & Steve Allen: Soulful Brass (1968)


Cool album, not much on youtube, did find some from another they did.





Goin' Great


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes, we love!


----------



## jailhouse

np: Camel - Mirage


----------



## Pugg

Lalo Schifrin - Black Widow


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## Pugg

His name is; Douwe Bob, Dutch guy with a very fine voice.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got MASTODON's new album in the mail today and I've taken it for a ride in the Mazda. It's almost my birthday


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm not in my car anymore so I'm continuing on this concert. Try Phoenix at 42.30


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

Ella Fitzgerald Ev'ry time we say goodbye (with lyrics) 
From a CD with had in the car last night.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HAHA! It's me again, with this kind-of-classical black metal! It is of course a classic black metal song, this time with the National Opera Chorus. Only one more song after this in the whole performance. Drummer "Frost" (real name Kjetil!) is a real animal \m/




...and here with special guest singer Sivert Høyem.
WHY NOT TRY TO LISTEN TO SOMETHING DIFFERENT THAN USUAL?


----------



## Blancrocher

Zaz - Je veux


----------



## Blancrocher

Zaz & Pablo Alborán - Sous le ciel de Paris


----------



## Blancrocher

Celine Dion & Alain Delon - Parole Parole


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio de Andre - Bocca di Rosa


----------



## Blancrocher

Indila - Dernière danse


----------



## pmsummer

TRILOBYTE
*Uakti*
_
Point Music_


----------



## Bettina

I'm not sure if this counts as classical or non-classical...but I'll post it here because it's probably not strictly classical: Pablo Ziegler, Beyond Tango. I saw Ziegler in concert last year and I was impressed with his modernist take on the tango genre.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Let the inner hippie out


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm not sure if this counts as classical or non-classical...but I'll post it here because it's probably not strictly classical: Pablo Ziegler, Beyond Tango. I saw Ziegler in concert last year and I was impressed with his modernist take on the tango genre.


Looks like Jerry Springer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Looks like Jerry Springer.


Or Eric Clapton


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti* Oficina Instrumental
_
Verve_


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

AT CARNEGIE HALL
*Thelonious Monk* Quartet
with *John Coltrane*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAK OF THE DEVIL
*John Abercrombie Trio*
_
ECM_


----------



## Blancrocher

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Life by the Drop


----------



## Blancrocher

"Larry L," whoever that is, doing a respectable cover of "The Letter."


----------



## Blancrocher

Passenger - Let Her Go


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Smith - Needle in the Hay


----------



## Pugg

​
Agnes Blatsa sings Greek composers.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My Latest Vinyl purchase Mudshark Live- The Mothers

Actually I can't find a copy of this album on youtube- so have posted the Mudshark song from the Fillmore LP instead

*Tracklist*


1-1Daddy's Home1-2The Polka1-3Mudshark1-4Magdalena1-5CKGM Station Ad By Frank1-6Jam2-1She Painted Up Her Face2-2Jam2-3Band Intro By Mark Volman2-4Chat2-5Happy Together / ***** Dimension2-6Outro Frank - Polka2-7Chom Station Ident

*Credits*


Bass - Jim Pons
Drums - Aynsley Dunbar
Guitar - Frank Zappa
Keyboards - Bob Harris (5), Ian Underwood
Vocals - Frank Zappa, Howard Kaylan, Mark Volman
Woodwind - Ian Underwood

*Notes*

CKGM-FM Studios, Montreal, July 5th 1971. 
Historic Radio Recording. 
Digitally Remastered.
Pressed on serious 180g vinyl.

Having played a gig earlier in the evening, the band taped this largely acoustic set for broadcast on the local CKGM-FM radio station.

Comes with a glossy white insert sheet featuring photos and an interview with FZ credited to Hit Parader, June 1971.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I like the ***** on dimension


----------



## bharbeke

Marty Stuart - Let There Be Country album

This is fantastic country music. The 80's and 90's were very good periods for country music in general.


----------



## pmsummer

DEPARTURE
*Gary Burton* & Friends
_
Concord_


----------



## deprofundis

Well tonight i feel for decibel abused , never ending feedback abused, i em listening to Bunkur (From Netherlands drone-doom band).One of the menber is from Lewd, and obscur sludge trio that shredded in the 90'' ,i truelly dig it, than i will lisen to Nullify
by em, there new album.

Than i might lisen to Monarch, Sun 0))), wicked King Wicker or early Earth, before Earth 2, this is godlike(no blasphemy intended).

:tiphat: i salute my friends and followers, thank you , danke , arrigato ect


----------



## Pugg

Always nice to hear Dusty's voice.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

RIP Billy


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

Such A Night!


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## SixFootScowl

This is probably my favorite artist outside of classical and blues:





Fascinating documentary on Neil:


----------



## starthrower

Great feature for electric bass (Arthur Barrow) and marimba ( Ed Mann). Plus Vinnie on drums, and Tommy Mars on keys.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, it's JAMIROQUAI


----------



## pmsummer

NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Marc Johnson - double bass
Peter Erskine - drums
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
_
ECM_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Weld (recorded live in 1991). Neil and CH collectively have their mojo working big-time here - what a beautiful, squally guitar-fest this 2 hour-long album is!


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

Scorpions - 20th Century Masters collection

It's great to be able to hear all the biggest hits in one place. Coincidentally, I heard the announcement of their concert where I live the day after listening to this. I will get a chance to see them before they stop touring! Yay!

Merle Haggard - Pride in What I Am

This is another great CD from the master.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Guess which Satyricon concert I'm watching again \m/


----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki* - *Colin Stetson*
Matt Bauder - saxophone
Dan Bennett - saxophone
Ryan Ferreira - guitar 
Rebecca Foon - cello 
Greg Fox - drums 
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer 
Grey McMurray - guitar
Sarah Neufeld - violin
Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone
Megan Stetson - vocals
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI

_52Hz_


----------



## starthrower

I believe this is Pekka's first album from 1972. Very impressive, and beautiful music!


----------



## Vronsky

*New Order: Ceremony (Live)*


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE II
*A modern Mass for the Feast of St. Michael based on the medieval melody L'homme Armé*
The Orlando Consort
Perfect Houseplants
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## deprofundis

Josef van Wissem & Jim Jarmusch: the mystery of heaven, mind blowing album, grab it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Neil Young: Sugar Mountain--Live At Canterbury House 1968










1. [Emcee Intro]
2. On The Way Home
3. Songwriting Rap
4. Mr. Soul
5. Recording Rap
6. Expecting To Fly
7. The Last Trip To Tulsa
8. Bookstore Rap
9. The Loner
10. "I Used To..." Rap
11. Birds
12. Winterlong [Excerpt] & Out Of My Mind - Intro.
13. Out Of My Mind
14. If I Could Have Her Tonight
15. Classical Gas Rap
16. Sugar Mountain - Intro.
17. Sugar Mountain
18. I've Been Waiting For You
19. Songs Rap
20. Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing
21. Tuning Rap & The Old Laughing Lady - Intro.
22. The Old Laughing Lady
23. Broken Arrow


----------



## bharbeke

Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson - Pancho and Lefty

I'm not the biggest Willie Nelson fan, but I liked most of this album. It would be a 9/10 for me if I didn't find the "Half a Man" imagery a bit too strange for my taste.


----------



## KenOC

Something quite different.


----------



## Blancrocher

Nina Simone - Ain't got no... I got life


----------



## Blancrocher

Amy Winehouse - F Me Pumps


----------



## Casebearer

Interesting that you post these two together. I like 'm both. Amy has lots of class (although I find this particular song somewhat too repetitive/on the boring side). In comparison however I like Nina so much more. Maybe less perfect in some aspects but living music, music you feel has a real connection to living your life and surviving and even enjoying it in spite of the hardships. I'm also very touched by the way Nina looks so vulnerable and very proud and outraged in a subdued way at the same time, it almost makes me cry within 30 seconds.


----------



## Casebearer

KenOC said:


> Something quite different.


Nice summary of what's wrong with technology driven "communication" in Western culture.


----------



## Vronsky

*Joy Division: New Dawn Fades (Live)*


----------



## Casebearer

Vronsky said:


>


Great song and great performance at the Paradiso. That was around the time (1980 - 1982) I visited it regularly. Joy Division, Pere Ubu and Tuxedomoon were the new thing back then. Wonderful memories. What seemed so normal and 'part of daily life' in those days in Amsterdam, will never be here again. I'd swop the good and the bad of those days immediately for the good and bad of these days. For instance deciding in the afternoon you felt like going to the opera (Berg's Wozzeck or Tchaikovsky Eugene Onegin) and actually enjoying it that evening. Nowadays you have to order tickets months in advance. Also I liked the heroin influenced depressed musical cultural atmosphere much more than the cranked up cocaine and speed culture that came afterwards.


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Nina Simone - Ain't got no... I got life


Such powerful lyrics.


----------



## Vronsky

*Thurston Moore & John Zorn: "@" (2013)*










Thurston Moore & John Zorn: "@" (2013)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## Blancrocher

Flanagan and Allen - Run Rabbit Run


----------



## Blancrocher

Henry Hall - Teddy Bears' Picnic


----------



## Blancrocher

Boomer & Travis - Foul Owl on the Prowl


----------



## Blancrocher

Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs - Lil' Red Riding Hood


----------



## pmsummer

SECRET STORY
*Pat Metheny*

_Geffen_


----------



## Pugg

Robbie Williams & Nicole Kidman - Something Stupid - Lyrics 
I am in a romantic mood .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

In honor of Ritchie Blackmore's 72nd birthday today. Can he really be that old?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oranssi Pazuzu with Värähtelijä, psychedelic black metal it is. Kind of atmospheric


----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


> QUERCUS
> *June Tabor* - vocals
> *Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
> *Huw Warren* - piano
> _
> ECM_


Strange thing that a cd that's called Oak has so much water on it's surface


----------



## Dr Johnson

St Paul & The Broken Bones - Sea Of Noise.


----------



## Casebearer

Variations on a theme by David Thomas and the Pedestrians. I want to ask for your special attention for "The Egg and I" now that it's Easter. Starts at 10:39.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## jegreenwood

Having celebrated Easter with the St. Matthew Passion, I decided to anticipate the next Christian holiday.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## quietfire




----------



## quietfire




----------



## quietfire




----------



## quietfire




----------



## Vronsky

*Pixies: Surfer Rosa (1988/2007 Remaster)*










Pixies: Surfer Rosa (1988/2007 Remaster)


----------



## deprofundis

I will be currently listening to *GORE* from netherlands ex pandomonium menber excellent instrumental band, i will lisen to there 1988 album there best effort a double vynil, i had it on cd and the double vynil a true masterpiece of instrumental sludge the album called Wrede, could there be a link between King Crimson Red , that was brutal prog album that i love also.. i connect the dots, as a musicologist, have a nice days , friends followers and mortal enemy since jesus told us to love em dont ask me why..

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

These guys again. Kind-of-avant-garde-rock


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
with Eberhard Weber

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

RELAXIN' WITH
*The Miles Davis Quintet*
Miles Davis - trumpet
John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Red Garland - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums

_Prestige_


----------



## Casebearer

Some rhythm


----------



## Casebearer

Some sound


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

R.I.P.


----------



## cwarchc

Not my "normal" fare, however, the vocalist is an old friend


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morgan James, Reckless Abandon*

Morgan said when she started singing, she wanted to sound like "Joni Mitchell and Mariah Carey and Aretha Franklin." I think that describes her here. Add to that Julliard and Broadway, and now she's out there with serious chops. However, I'm a little disappointed with this album; I think she's dialed it down for some reason. She can roar when she's unplugged.


----------



## pmsummer

MONK'S MUSIC
*Thelonius Monk*
Thelonius Monk Septet

_Jazz Wax Records_ via _Riverside_


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Casebearer

Some sound & rhythm. Play it loud.


----------



## science

Currently listening to a rendering of Bill O'Reilly say his name as Smashmouth's "All Star."

http://www.stereogum.com/1936118/al...ments-are-bill-oreilly-saying-his-name/video/


----------



## Casebearer

science said:


> Currently listening to a rendering of Bill O'Reilly say his name as Smashmouth's "All Star."
> 
> http://www.stereogum.com/1936118/al...ments-are-bill-oreilly-saying-his-name/video/


Well that's fun but his name is too long to get himself properly introduced :lol:.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Such a romantic you


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife showed me this today. "Nordic pagan folk music" played by a Dutch artist, on historical instruments. She showed me something I haven't heard before, and was proud of it! (I'm the one who has music-mania)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Casebearer said:


> Some sound & rhythm. Play it loud.


YOWZA! What universe is this from?


----------



## Barbebleu

Mark Kozelek - On Tour, A Documentary.(soundtrack)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> YOWZA! What universe is this from?


It was a message intercepted by NASA from David Bowman... they are still trying to decrypt whether it is a message of peace or a warning.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In a mellow mood


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I regard these guys as peace and love of brutal metal (got beer)


----------



## KenOC

Remember this?


----------



## deprofundis

From Netherlands the* Josef van Wissem* bless this man, he made , re-discovered lute music, im curently listening to 
_Nihil obstat_
_All it made_
and
_The Mystery of heaven_ whit none other than *Jim Jarmush* films director(the one that made the great movie Stranger than paradise). :angel:

Im thankful full of love in my heart, i salute friends, followers, friendly stranger..:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The ultimate metal album for a Norwegian who grew up in the 80's (after some beers)


----------



## Casebearer

Phil loves classical said:


> It was a message intercepted by NASA from David Bowman... they are still trying to decrypt whether it is a message of peace or a warning.


It was intercepted in Vienna. So was this one. In April last year. I think it's a warning to be peaceful.


----------



## deprofundis

*Monarch! *from Basque country(euskara) situated between France and spain border to the west, there a kilometric drone doom band got to love this, snail pace speed, that drone endlessly,some guys here will dig it, kinda sabbathian(in a black sabbath way).an interresting speechie, there best yet is the double cd 5 song _Dead man tell no tales._Goodnight everyone.

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

*Fleshpress *from finland kilometric doomsludge the e.p is called *worm dirges*
it sound ncie kind off Gore miniml metal or purveyor of doomsludge purist??

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one was nice and peaceful  You sure this is "non-classical"? Talking Maja Osojnik here.


----------



## DeepR

Pleiadians - Maia


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This one was nice and peaceful  You sure this is "non-classical"? Talking Maja Osojnik here.


The message was picked up in the skies. There where classical and non-classical meet....


----------



## Casebearer

Rdeca Raketa & Karl Wratschko's Traversing with a roadmovie from Vienna to Istanbul with silent documentary films from 1909 - 1922 accompanied by music that could have been made by Maja Osojnik.

Looking more deeply into that it *is* made by Maja Osojnik, together with Matija Schellander. Together they form Rdeca Raketa (Red Arrow).






This is how we lived 100 years ago in cities. Walking, taking the tram, fueling the horse or fueling the car.

Also remarkable the billboard that says: 'ohne Geld, keine Heirat'. (Without money, no wedding).


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Casebearer

Material (with Bill Laswell on bass).


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to a lot of classical lately, and so this afternoon I switched. This might be an odd collection of music, but the one thing these five albums have in common is that they were produced sometime between late 1964 and 1970, and so was I

John Renbourne. Sir John a Lot. My uncle introduced me to this album more than 30 years ago. Terrific, and at the time I styled some of my own guitar playing after it. I don't play the guitar much anymore. Still love this music though.









John Coltrane Love Supreme 









Beatles Revolver Probably my favourite of their albums









Cream Wheels of Fire, when I want to rock, I rock hard









Miles Davis Bitches Brew


----------



## bharbeke

Les Miserables: 10th Anniversary Concert at the Royal Albert Hall

The songs that are good on this are VERY good. Valjean's actor, even though his voice has a bit of a strange Sean Connery sound to it, delivers a great performance. Lea Salonga is fantastic, and so is the guy playing Javert.


----------



## tortkis

Casebearer said:


> Material (with Bill Laswell on bass).


This is very good. On the same page of youtube, I found Seven Souls with William S. Burroughs. Purchased the album, now listening to it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## deprofundis

*Teeths of the lion rule the divine, *utter sludge doom, my kind of in the red , amps to 11 kind stuff, there killdozer cover awesome. Have a nice day folks , friends and followers.

The old man in my avatar is my Father, he is a classical enthousiast of the baroque era and jazz, blues fan

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

senza sordino said:


> I've been listening to a lot of classical lately, and so this afternoon I switched. This might be an odd collection of music, but the one thing these five albums have in common is that they were produced sometime between late 1964 and 1970, and so was I
> 
> John Renbourne. Sir John a Lot. My uncle introduced me to this album more than 30 years ago. Terrific, and at the time I styled some of my own guitar playing after it. I don't play the guitar much anymore. Still love this music though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Coltrane Love Supreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatles Revolver Probably my favourite of their albums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cream Wheels of Fire, when I want to rock, I rock hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles Davis Bitches Brew


Love Bitches Brew! Caused my downstairs neighbor to bang up with a broom handle one day on his ceiling. I don't think he was joining the rhythm section!


----------



## elgar's ghost

A veritable cornucopia of non-album goodies plus a few demos/alternative takes from Aretha's 66-73 studio output on Atlantic (the exception being the presence of one track where Aretha duets with Ray Charles on a 1973 TV Special in honour of Duke Ellington) - as none of the CD re-issues of her studio albums from this era contain bonus material this two-disc set is a great way to gather up plenty of previously-undiscovered gems, including two non-album b-sides and three stripped-back demos for the first Atlantic album where Aretha sings and plays piano while accompanied by just a bassist and drummer.


----------



## DeepR

The Orb - Orbus Terrarum

Still like this album. Plateau is my favorite track, very atmospheric.


----------



## cwarchc

then


----------



## Blancrocher

Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave


----------



## Blancrocher

Supremes - You Just Keep Me Hanging On


----------



## Blancrocher

Estelle/Kanye West - American Boy


----------



## Casebearer

tortkis said:


> This is very good. On the same page of youtube, I found Seven Souls with William S. Burroughs. Purchased the album, now listening to it.


Like it as well. Very, very nice piece!


----------



## Pugg

Cheek To Cheek by Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong with Lyrics 
For Ella's birthday.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to 3 album of *Black Boned angel* aminimalist doom band here are the 3 album there quite nice
the album are 
_Verdun
Endless comming into life
Bliss and void inseparable
_
yep on album one song kilometric song that drone , that is guitar laden amps in the red at 11

Take good care friends and followers


----------



## Blancrocher

Herbie Hancock/Pink/John Legend - Don't Give Up


----------



## Blancrocher

Kate Bush - The Wedding List


----------



## Blancrocher

Kate Bush - Wow


----------



## Casebearer

Blancrocher said:


> Kate Bush - The Wedding List


Very, very good song/composition. Great singing as well. I like the duet/interaction with the bass in the first part.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> Very, very good song/composition. Great singing as well. I like the duet/interaction with the bass in the first part.


Is that Pete on Guitar and Phil on drums?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

check this out


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2 by the Gloaming.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> check this out


Les Who, very funny. Early days, but they're already quite crazy. The part with the high voices in the first song could have been Bee Gees. The second song has that nice psychedelic ring to it. (That's how far I came tonight).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> Les Who, very funny. Early days, but they're already quite crazy. The part with the high voices in the first song could have been Bee Gees. The second song has that nice psychedelic ring to it. (That's how far I came tonight).


Wait till Pink Floyd come on - very early set with Dave Gilmore - is very good


----------



## Vronsky

*Editors: The Weight of Your Love (2013)*










Editors: The Weight of Your Love (2013)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm listening to Finn Kalvik, Norwegian folk-singer's new album. Came out yesterday and tomorrow is his 70th birthday. My colleague is playing guitar on this album  I liked Finn Kalvik since the early 80's.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Blancrocher

Josephine Baker - J'ai deux amours


----------



## Blancrocher

Edith Piaf - La foule


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Alydon

I've just bought Mark Hollis by Mark Hollis (Talk Talk) and after listening to thousands of different musical genres over the years have to say this is the most unusual and simply one of the greatest albums ever made. Not everyone will get it but for others it will change you in some way you just won't be able to explain.


----------



## Casebearer

Felt like it


----------



## Casebearer

And one of my favourites


----------



## elgar's ghost

Electric Flag - _Old Glory_

Nice compilation from an ill-fated eight-piece collective - probably a case of too much talent, certainly a case of too many drugs and by the time they hit their stride prime movers Barry Goldberg (organ) and Mike Bloomfield (guitar) were already out of the picture. In fact, Goldberg left even before the debut album was finished. Once Mike Bloomfield left shortly after the album came out the group's fate was effectively sealed. The rest of the group somehow kept it together long enough to record a second album but by then only drummer Buddy Miles and singer Nick Gravenites had any enthusiasm and Electric Flag fell apart quickly afterwards.


----------



## deprofundis

*BONGRIPPER *3 albums
miserable ( me at this moment)
satan worshipping doom
hate ashbury

there wont be no more comment im bloody angry and sad, you dont know...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Are You Experienced?* (2004 remaster, + 'Hey Joe', 'The Wind Cries Mary' and 'Purple Haze')

Still amazing.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## TurnaboutVox

The Jimi Hendrix Experience

Axis: Bold as Love [Track Records, 1967]


----------



## cwarchc

An under rated group. IMHO


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The Jimi Hendrix Experience*

Electric Ladyland [Track Records, 1968]

Which is a great album.


----------



## Sonata

Cool soundtrack, even cooler show.


----------



## pmsummer

APPALACHIA WALTZ
_Traditional Compositions, Contemporary Realizations_
*Yo-Yo Ma* - cello
*Edgar Meyer* - bass
*Mark O'Conner* - violin
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Blancrocher

Jewel - Who Will Save Your Soul?


----------



## Blancrocher

Netherlands Radio Choir - Somebody that I used to know


----------



## Blancrocher

Nouela - The Sound of Silence


----------



## Blancrocher

Lee Hazlewood & Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine


----------



## Blancrocher

Lee Hazlewood & Nancy Sinatra - Some Velvet Morning


----------



## Pugg

Inspired by a film coming out today.


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD RAIN
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet
_
Act_


----------



## Vronsky

*Editors: An End Has a Start (2007)*










Editors: An End Has a Start (2007)


----------



## pmsummer

BAGS MEETS WES!
*Milt Jackson
Wes Montgomery*
Wynton Kelly
Sam Jones
Philly Joe Jones
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

RIVER OF TIME
*Jorma Kaukonen*

_Red House_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Duran Duran their first album Duran Duran:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson

Blancrocher said:


> Lee Hazlewood & Nancy Sinatra - Some Velvet Morning


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


>


Shouldn't this one be in the worst songs list too


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Shouldn't this one be in the worst songs list too


Right you are, Eddie. Some songs have the knack to balance precariously 'tween. Hungry Eyes, Someday, too, for instance.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Conglomerate said:


>


Non Classical version of 4'33''


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to* Bedemon* a heavy metal band from the 70 close in sound to black sabbath, a recommendation of mister *Norman Bates*(talk classical menber), ahh mister Bates, you know your music sir, i fully respect you, your knowledge is impressive my honor and respect dear sir :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

I was listening whit my ipods to my second project of dark ambient, industrial ,noise, called* Usine 451*, the first track is finish it's called vanished into black smoke(the track about a demon spirit i crushed and he vanished into black smoke it smell like sulfur afterward how strange), so my good friend and studio guy remastered it and put is flavor as i am a Jackson pollock of noise/ industrial/ ambient, i built the structure, the skeleton, he put is special touch make it a tad more musical since he has a background of a jazzman, i hope the album will be finish sooner are later, he work it in is spare time and he buzy guy so i understand sounds promessing this first track soundz like_* Z'ev meet Nurse whit wound meet tangerine dream. *_I promess has soon has the album finish and my other friend send it on bandcamp you will be the first , you guys of talk classical to hear it, it's a privilege for you folks, goodnight & take good care friends and followers, friendly strangers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Recorded 1969-70 slap-bang in the middle of her creative hot streak at Atlantic.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Casebearer

Real, powerful music with great build up and lyrics. I was there at the concert, very impressing.






Lyrics:

The sky is falling. I hear the future calling… Were on a
path to destruction.
Those who feel helpless… feel that they must confess.
Their gods and saviors bring comfort.
All this waste that lies before me… I've made myself, some
impressions some obsessions, in sickness and in health.
Reflections and fetishes, castaways claim residence on the
shores of my memories… Goring like vampires living off
the delicate life of my fantasies…
Before you pass your judgment, you better take a look at
yourself. I ain't the one who tried to change my name and
become someone else.
There are no changes X4 All we have is….
The sky is falling. I hear the future calling… Were on a
path to destruction.
Those who feel empty… lack common courtesy. Their
beliefs warrant their mischief.
All we do is complain about things we do not have. Rich
or poor we all die the same, it ain't so bad.
Guilt and despair are seen everywhere, charlatans selling
fools gold… vying for control of your mind and body so
you better pick the devil you know.
Before you pass your judgment, you better take a look at
yourself. I ain't the one who tried to change my name and
become someone else.
There are no changes X4 All we have is….


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lee Fields & the Expressions  2nd album of the evening.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Still on a Sunbury kick


----------



## Pugg

Isaiah - Don't Come Easy (Australia) Eurovision 2017 - Official Music 
Your country fellow man Eddie


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just goes to show a great guitarist can even overcome a crap stage mate


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Isaiah - Don't Come Easy (Australia) Eurovision 2017 - Official Music 
Your country fellow man Eddie [/QUOTE]
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Isaiah - Don't Come Easy (Australia) Eurovision 2017 - Official Music
> Your country fellow man Eddie


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo[/QUOTE]

Yes, he's doing well it seems.....:lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Selby




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Vronsky

*Swans: White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (1991)*










Swans: White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (1991)


----------



## Pugg

From last nigh vinyl session.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Lynyrd Skynyrd, (Pronounced 'Leh-'nerd 'Skin-'nerd)










On spotify.


----------



## laurie

Have you ever seen them live? They put on a great show!


----------



## JeffD

Andy Statman, Flatbush Waltz, title cut.


----------



## Vronsky

*The Many Faces of Joy Division (CD 3)*










The Many Faces of Joy Division: A Journey Through the Inner World of Joy Division
The Roots & The Manchester Scene (CD 3)


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1968


----------



## deprofundis

A.N.P ''absolute null punkt'' killsonic action lp,absolute null punkt is a pre-Zeni geva sludge noise-rock, i love this stuff, have a nice day everyone :tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Hank Jones & Oliver Nelson: Happenings (1966)*










Hank Jones & Oliver Nelson: Happenings (1966)


----------



## Sonata

Cranberries: Wake up and Smell the Coffee

&









Blind Guardian: At the Edge of Time


----------



## Sonata




----------



## tortkis

Donato Elétrico - João Donato (SeloSesc, 2016)















http://www.donatoeletrico.com/p/electric-donato.html

_Donato plays vintage keyboards like Fender Rhodes, Moog and Clavinet, accompanied by power brass and mellow strings, guitar and bass grooves, funky beats and Afrobrazilian percussion, alongside young musicians from the contemporary Brazilian music scene (in a total of 25 players, including the funky big band Bixiga 70 and musicians connected to Céu, Curumin, Tulipa Ruiz, Lucas Santtana, Metá Metá, Otis Trio, Forró in the Dark)._


----------



## Pugg

Smile - Nat King Cole (High quality)


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like those 3 chords


----------



## SuspiciousMilk

The maestro himself


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans - Alone


----------



## pmsummer

WOOD II
*Brian Bromberg* - double bass
Randy Waldman - piano
Vinnie Colaiuta - drums
_
Artistry_


----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBY
*Bill Evans Trio*
Bill Evans - piano
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


You...:Blu-ray and no vinyl.........I am flabbergasted.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> You...:Blu-ray and no vinyl.........I am flabbergasted.


Don't Worry I brought a Zappa vinyl LP the other day to make up for it............


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't Worry I brought a Zappa vinyl LP the other day to make up for it............


Puffffffffffffff safe me a sleepless night .


----------



## bharbeke

Zac Brown Band's new CD, Welcome Home, is really good! The musicianship is at ZBB's normal high level, and the song selection is the best they've had to date.


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL & PAT METHENY
*Jim Hall
Pat Metheny*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Check out this awesome track from the album: Tennessee Stud


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE THE ROOM ABOVE HER
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## Pugg

Armanvd said:


>


And singing along, out loud?


----------



## Selby




----------



## Armanvd

Pugg said:


> And singing along, out loud?


Sometimes :lol: I'm Not A Singing Kind of Person , But Sometimes I Do Sing Along With Songs I Like


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something called SKRONK METAL..."popular music of a kind that is experimental and deliberately discordant" AND extreme metal...wow, good thing I warmed up with Gerard Grisey  Oh, the band I'm listening to is Dodecahedron.


----------



## Pugg

From last night.

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## DeepR

Tangerine Dream - Rubycon

Never gets old, never.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

Still love it.


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*
John Medeski - piano, organ
Kenny Wollesen - vibes
Trevor Dunn - bass
Joey Baron - drums

_Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*
_
BAG Production_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny*
Pat Metheny Group
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mr. Vernon Reid takes off at 5 minutes! WOWIE <3


----------



## tortkis

The Neck Is The Bridge To The Body - Kaki King








https://kakiking.bandcamp.com/album/the-neck-is-the-bridge-to-the-body

Though the accompaniment sounds are rich, each tune basically consists of minimalistic repetitions of phrases. Mesmerizing instrumental music.


----------



## Pugg

​From last night.


----------



## regenmusic

Roger Rodier - Upon Velveatur (1972)


----------



## Blancrocher

Nouela - The Sound of Silence


----------



## Blancrocher

Lily Allen - Smile


----------



## Blancrocher

Lily Allen - Not Fair


----------



## Blancrocher

Stones - She's So Cold


----------



## pmsummer

MAMBO SINUENDO
*Ry Cooder
Manuel Galbán*
_
Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


----------



## Blancrocher

10 Years After - I'd Love to Change the World


----------



## Blancrocher

Suicide is Painless


----------



## Blancrocher

Jefferson Starship - Miracles


----------



## laurie

pmsummer said:


> AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
> *John Zorn*
> John Medeski - piano, organ
> Kenny Wollesen - vibes
> Trevor Dunn - bass
> Joey Baron - drums
> 
> _Tzadik_


I love this cool photo!


----------



## SixFootScowl

These three in past several days:


----------



## Pugg

Dusty Springfield / Windmills Of Your Mind 
One of the most realistic lyrics I ever heard.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

Master Drummers of Africa - Nzomba is the track, in case it doesn't show up.

Between that, the Birdman soundtrack, and the last 12 or 13 songs I just favorited on Spotify I'm finally learning to love solo-percussion works the way I've always wanted to.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

Pharoah Sanders - _Karma_ (1969):










Portishead - _Portishead_ (1997):


----------



## norman bates

Blancrocher said:


> Suicide is Painless


jazz version


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Blancrocher said:


> Stones - She's So Cold


Like an Ice Cream Cone, the mind wonders what mick was thinking ...... Biancia!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wheels of Fire



















Cream


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and yet again Maggot Brain by Funkadelic

Mother Earth is pregnant for the third time
For y'all have knocked her up
I have tasted the maggots in the mind of the universe
I was not offended
For I knew I had to rise above it all
Or drown in my own ****


----------



## pmsummer

*After 50 years, I just noticed that Ringo is the seargent.*










SGT. PEPPERS LONELY HEARTS CLUB BAND
*The Beatles*
_
Capitol/Parlophone/EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## tortkis

Michael Nyman: 6 Days, 6 Night (Venture)


----------



## Casebearer

I've been ordering a few albums by Youssou N'Dour. First one I listened to is Egypt. Might be an album Strange Magic likes as well.


----------



## regenmusic

FRANCK POURCEL- DOUBLE 0 SEVEN- A WINTERS TALE


----------



## Barbebleu

Steve Tibbetts - A Man About A Horse

Manu Katche - Manu Katche

Handsome Family - Twilight

Oregon - Prime


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Selby




----------



## pmsummer

SOL DO MEIO DIA
*Egberto Gismonti* - 8-string guitar, kalimba, piano, wood flutes, voice, bottle
Naná Vasconcelos - percussion, berimbau, tama, corpo, voice, bottle
Ralph Towner - 12 string guitar
Collin Walcott - tabla, bottle
Jan Garbarek - soprano saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
*Gary Burton*
The New Gary Burton Quartet
_
Mack Avenue_


----------



## Pugg

Present from the neighbours. 
Not bad for a warm summer night.


----------



## Casebearer

Really impressive bass playing by John Wetton


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Flaming Lips-Oczy Mlody. I find this very atmospheric and at times weird in a nice way  I very seldom listen to something like this.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

JOHN RENBOURN
ANOTHER MONDAY
_Two Albums on One CD_
*John Renbourn*

_Transatlantic_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS DU SUD ET DU NORD
_Norway and Catalan_
*Hirundo Maris*
Arianna Savall - voice, harp
Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, mandolin
Sveinung Lilleheir - guitar, voice, dobro
Miquel Angel Cordero - double-bass, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## cwarchc

These are playing in Manchester in August, I'll be going


----------



## Vronsky

My ultimate favourite cover of Atmosphere.


----------



## pmsummer

ANGEL SONG
*Kenny Wheeler* - trumpet, flugelhorn
Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
Dave Holland - double-bass
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

RAMBLING BOY
*Charlie Haden*
Family & Friends
_
Decca_


----------



## Pugg

You're So Vain- Carly Simon


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is nice and new from Iceland


----------



## Vronsky

*Funkadelic: One Nation Under a Groove (1978)*










Funkadelic: One Nation Under a Groove (1978)


----------



## Vronsky

*War: The World Is a Ghetto (1972)*










War: The World Is a Ghetto (1972)


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Vronsky

*Maze ft. Frankie Beverly: Back to Basics (1993)*










Maze ft. Frankie Beverly: Back to Basics (1993)


----------



## pmsummer

SOMEWHERE ELSE BEFORE
*E.S.T.*
_
Columbia_


----------



## regenmusic

The Claus Ogerman Orchestra - Time Passed Autumn (3-Part Suite)


----------



## Pugg

Chet Baker on warm summer evening.


----------



## Tristan

Still haven't seen the movie, but love the soundtrack:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Icelandic band Sólstafir with new album "Berdreyminn". I'm hooked on this! Been calculating grades for my students and in between only listened to this. No classical yesterday and today...


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

THE TRINITY SESSIONS
*Cowboy Junkies*

_RCA_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just brought another vinyl original pressing version of WOIIFTM, for $50 cool in great nick.


----------



## Pugg

Ella sings Cole Porter
( from last night)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

One of my angels!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## dillonp2020

Starting to work on my Beatles collection.







I've had it since I went to see Paul last August, should have started sooner.


----------



## Vinyl

Kate Tempest : Let them eat chaos.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The Road Goes On Forever (10th Anniversary Edition), The Highwaymen:










On spotify.


----------



## pmsummer

WHO KNOWS WHERE THE TIME GOES
*Judy Collins*
_
Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

HEJIRA
*Joni Mitchell*
_
Asylum_


----------



## pmsummer

HAND OF KINDNESS
*Richard Thompson*
_
Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

A present from the neighbours who went to Italy and both this in Holland for watching the house.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hank Williams Jr: Rowdy:










ESPN got it right and brought Hank Williams Jr back to open Monday Night Football.

On spotify.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Love this song and it is one of the few I can actually sing:


----------



## pmsummer

TIME (THE REVELATOR)
*Gillian Welch
David Rawlings*

_Alcony_


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC HOUR
*Wynton Marsalis Quartet*

_Blue Note_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> TIME (THE REVELATOR)
> *Gillian Welch
> David Rawlings*
> 
> _Alcony_


PM, are you sure you're not me in a parallel universe?:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> HEJIRA
> *Joni Mitchell*
> _
> Asylum_


Oooh, a cassette. How very retro PM! BTW, nice equipment.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> CHANTS DU SUD ET DU NORD
> _Norway and Catalan_
> *Hirundo Maris*
> Arianna Savall - voice, harp
> Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, mandolin
> Sveinung Lilleheir - guitar, voice, dobro
> Miquel Angel Cordero - double-bass, voice
> David Mayoral - percussion, voice
> _
> ECM New Series_


That's annoying PM. This is the first album you have posted for ages that I don't have. Given how much your taste reflects my own I suppose I am duty bound to get this just on general principle.:lol:

Ps. Now remedied. I heard a bit of it and loved it. It is now on order along with Bella Terra and Peiwoh. I hadn't realised she was Jordi Savall's daughter. I love his stuff too. Much thanks for the heads-up PM.


----------



## Barbebleu

I am now going to stop looking at this thread. I keep on seeing stuff that I haven't listened to in ages and I now have the urge to listen to but haven't the time!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In contrast to all the classy stuff here, I'm listening to "Scream Bloody Gore" by Death, and before that "Seven Churches" by Possessed. HAHA \m/ so 80's style death metal


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> Oooh, a cassette. How very retro PM! BTW, nice equipment.


I was told the other day by a college musician that CDs are retro now... and that vinyl is NEW technology.


----------



## pmsummer

REUNION
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone, marimba
Pat Metheny - guitar
Mitch Forman - piano, keyboards
Will Lee - electric bass
Peter Erskine - drums
_
GRP_


----------



## pmsummer

BEING THERE
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*
_
ECM_


----------



## Casebearer

They call it glam rock, art rock, the first punk...

I call it jazz!


----------



## Blancrocher

Vinicio Capossela - Il Ballo di San Vito


----------



## Blancrocher

Fabrizio de Andre - Dolcenera


----------



## Blancrocher

Fab de Andre - Don Raffae


----------



## Casebearer

I just discovered this BBC session from 1972. Absolutely fabulously raw and original Roxy...


----------



## Barbebleu

Every time I play anything by Josephine Foster my wife is more convinced than ever that I have lost the plot. But I just really love her idiosyncratic style.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*X, Wild Gifts*

I used to read about X in the LA Times back in the day, but I never got around to actually hearing them, even though Exene made a visit to Nashville last year. I'm really surprised by this one. The band members have chops. This was produced by the keyboard player of the Doors, and it sounds like Carl Perkins jamming with the Waitresses (though the Waitresses hadn't been formed yet).


----------



## Blancrocher

Alessandro Mannarino - I'm Drunk


----------



## Blancrocher

Rino Gaetano - But the Sky is Always Bluer


----------



## Pugg

​
CHEEK TO CHEEK [VINYL] 
Ella and Louis.
Music that makes you smile and happy.


----------



## Sonata

*Therion*-Lemuria.
I just started getting to know this symphonic metal band in the last six months. My opinion on their material is mixed, but their good stuff is very enjoyable. In my opinion, this is their strongest work.


----------



## Baccouri

massive attack teardrop


----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

I call this jazz as well! The wonderful Then by Yes.


----------



## Marc

The Gathering: Strange Machines.


----------



## Marinera

Sparks - Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://https://open.spotify.com/user/spotify/playlist/37i9dQZF1CAlf1cZXONK20
Apparently spotify thinks these songs are my favorite summer music. Feel free to comment and tell me if you get a summer vibe


----------



## Blancrocher

Rammstein - Keine Lust


----------



## Blancrocher

Rob Zombie - Dragula


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright for all who listens to metal! Here's one more


----------



## Blancrocher

Kraftwerk - Das Model

p.s. And now listening to "November Wolves," Kjetil


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Woops, slipped into disco-mode here...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

disco + black metal = black metal


----------



## Pugg

​





Great voice, great music.


----------



## Robert Gamble

A very good metal band but this is a ballad. I always get shivers when the instruments drop away at the very end to just leave the chorus singing.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The Beatles: Help!










On spotify.


----------



## Pugg

Miriam Makeba - African Sunset


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHTFALL
*Quercus*
June Tabor - vocals
Iain Ballamy - saxophone
Huw Warren - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

JOHN RENBOURN
ANOTHER MONDAY
_Two Albums on One CD_
*John Renbourn*
_
Transatlantic_


----------



## Pugg

Douwe Bob - Strangers in the night


----------



## Casebearer

He's a great singer.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

SPIRIT OF THE ZITHER
*Sister Claire Bénédicte*
Carmelite Nun of Luçon
_
Jade_


----------



## pmsummer

*When Cecil Sharp took LSD.*


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

​Linda Ronstadt : Canciones de mi Padre.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So are you happy?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Season of the Witch again ( Donovan was cool but this is my fav version wah wah wah)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Here's one of this metal group's non-ballads (most of them are, but the one I posted before was a ballad). Have to admit, I've probably heard this song a dozen times and enjoyed it in a kind of passive way. But one thing that listening to Classical has done for me is to force me to listen at 'multiple levels'. In this case there's the drums and heavy guitar lines, but there's also the vocals and some other melodies going on under the aggressive lines. It hit me today what a great song this is (IMO). It shifts between different styles and moods, never feels too long (even the incredible held note at the end),


----------



## pmsummer

THE ANDREW CRONSHAW CD
*Andrew Cronshaw*
and friends
_
Topic_


----------



## Pugg

Mas Canciones/ Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sileas - "Play on Light"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sìleas


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Panic at the Disco: Death of a Bachelor http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl2OvKxMA0s&list=RDFl2OvKxMA0s#t=0

Dear Evan Hansen


----------



## Pugg

From last night on vinyl.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Pugg said:


> From last night on vinyl.


Great song!! Aw so many memories.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> From last night on vinyl.


Paul's version from the DNC during the election was not up to par, there is a reason, after all, why Art sang that one!


----------



## Marinera

my number1 favourite in non-classical these days


----------



## Art Rock

Pugg said:


> From last night on vinyl.


That was the very first LP I bought.


----------



## MattB

Earlier in the day this is what I was listening to .


----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps
_
Tzadik_


----------



## Sonata

Symphonic metal band Serenity, with an excellent historical based concept album.









Lana Del Ray, Ultraviolence. Not her best effort by any means


----------



## pmsummer

MAN WITH THE WOODEN FLUTE
Traditional Flute Music of The British Isles, America, Quebec and Cape Breton
*Chris Norman* - flute
Robin Bullock - cittern, fiddle, guitar
Ann Marie Morgan - viola da gamba
Pete Sutherland - fiddle
_
Dorian_


----------



## Pugg

Aretha Franklin - Think [1968] (Original Version) 
I have to help a friend out who's performing this, rusty fingers though.


----------



## Casebearer

If you remember them, most won't, you might be thinking back to the great days we had shows like the Young Ones.
Where the hell have anarchy and absurdism gone?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Annied

Having just acquired a record player after several years without one, I've been digging into my ages old vinyl and this is currently playing.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Sonata said:


> Symphonic metal band Serenity, with an excellent historical based concept album.


I have this album and enjoyed it.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Nothing too adventurous today ... but I did spend the morning relistening to the entire Beatles White Album, the new Mono LP release.









Splendid stuff. So many classic songs.

Wait! Did I say "nothing too adventurous"?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

TNT with Tor With the Hammer \m/  \m/


----------



## pmsummer

NEW FOLK SONGS
*Perfect Houseplants*

_Linn Records_


----------



## Sonata

Break in Reality: Spectrum of the Sky
Some really good instrumental music; heavy on the strings with some drumming, up-temp a bit of a rock music/film music blend


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


That's a modern version of The Shadows, ha ha!


----------



## deprofundis

Right now i'm curreently enjoy rtro, early skullflower
Birthdead e.p
Form Destroyer L.p

Acuatully a fairly good hard psychedelic noise guitar noise-rock laden band, thre beest era, all do i would love last shot at heaven, third gathekeeper, exquisite F bordedom that would follow and the noise ala lou reed metal music that would follow.

Hey it's my birthday today im 40 yrs old, darn i'm an old man now, this is kinda depressing, but i feel ok...i guess,.

P.s if your looking for a darker skullflower kinda band i would subject Splinterd from u.k also, good night :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine
Somehow I like this kind of music, strange but good


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine
> Somehow I like this kind of music, strange but good


thats why helen kellers hands where blue......


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Somewhere Between Heaven and Hell.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENCHANTED ISLES
_Harp Music of Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales_
*Carol Thompson* - harps
_
Dorian_


----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is what I listened to in the car over the past week or so:

Neil Young









Clapton









B.B. King









Dylan


----------



## elgar's ghost

_More_ - Pink Floyd's potboiler from 1969, their soundtrack to director Barbet Schroeder's debut movie about a couple of young wastrels who meet up in Paris and eventually become junkies on the Spanish island of Ibiza.

Understandably there are a handful of tracks of inconsequential incidental music which are of comparatively minimal interest but to counterbalance this there are half a dozen substantial gems here, four of which demonstrate Roger Waters' increasing confidence as a songwriter while new-ish boy Dave Gilmour continues to bed himself in.

_Cirrus Minor_ is post-Barrett psychedelic Floyd at their shimmering, spacey best, the uncharacteristically hard-rocking _Nile Song_ sounds bizarrely like proto-stoner rock and the stirring _Cymbeline_ is very impressive. Add to that the plaintive _Green is the Colour_ plus two cracking instrumentals in _Main Theme_ and _Quicksilver_ and the album is only a couple of tracks short of being very good rather than sporadically interesting.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I enjoyed this a lot  Warning: Gets wild.


----------



## Malx

Not yet knowing how to post images on the site I'll simply say:

Yes - Yessongs - the gatefold triple album from my youth still makes me shiver. i was at one of the concerts used for the album - those were the days.


----------



## Casebearer

This is what I listened to in my car


----------



## Barbebleu

Florestan said:


> Here is what I listened to in the car over the past week or so:
> 
> Neil Young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clapton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.B. King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan


Nice!bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Vronsky

One of the best (pop) music videos I've ever seen. The music isn't anything special, but it fits to the story (first I thought it's a fan-made video, but it's the official). Good work.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

[video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08t43v1#play[/video]


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## SONNET CLV

ldiat said:


>


For some reason, I've never been able to quite enjoy the Seeker's after hearing the girl band Wilma doing their cover of "Georgy Girl".


----------



## Pugg

​From earlier this morning when the internet was down.:devil:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## bharbeke

I'm pre-gaming for the Brad Paisley concert this weekend. I hadn't heard much music from the opening acts, so I listened to what Spotify had for Lindsay Ell, Chase Bryant, and Dustin Lynch.

All of them have their good songs, and I particularly liked Lindsay Ell. Chase Bryant just needs more material out there. Dustin Lynch is the most average and bro country of the three.


----------



## pmsummer

*Not fade away.*










SKULL & ROSES
_Skullfux_
*The Grateful Dead*
_
Warner Bros._

My name is August West.


----------



## Pugg

Cesaria Evora : Cabo Verde.

Even the neighbours liked it last night.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95422


Peter Gabriel revisiting old songs in orchestral arrangements on _New blood_.


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
*Jefferson Airplane*
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tried some Bootsy Collins (The Funk Capital of the World), but returned to Haydn string quartet (op. 33/1)


----------



## Itullian

Cream, Disraeli Gears


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just been listening to this as drove to my road construction Job in Sale - only 260km's from Sunbury- fav. tracks for me are Oh No and Suicide Chump from completely different ends of Zappa career!


----------



## Pugg

​
The great Eileen Farrel.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just been listening to this as drove to my road construction Job in Sale - only 260km's from Sunbury- fav. tracks for me are Oh No and Suicide Chump from completely different ends of Zappa career!


Besides those some of my favourites are Sofa #1 and Babbette.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> Besides those some of my favourites are Sofa #1 and Babbette.


Yep and I'd include Sofa #2 Plastic People and Ruthie -Ruthie also... good for a laugh


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Basically elevator music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Basically elevator music.


Good God man you listen to the Sims??????

try this - much more fun Penguin in bondage


----------



## Sound Of Silence

Currently listening to the best songs of the Queen. By the way i like the topic.


----------



## JeffD

I am listening to some old guitar music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Compilation of the three albums by the John Foxx-era band released between 1977 and 1978. Angular, if sometimes derivative, post-glam but certainly of more interest than the over-lush synth-pop Ultravox made during the 80s with Foxx's replacement Midge Ure.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
> *Jefferson Airplane*
> _
> RCA Victor_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

pmsummer said:


>


Naming an album raining in Port Arthur is really bad taste - as Port Arthur is the site of the worst mass shooting deadliest in Australian history, with 35 dead..............


----------



## Casebearer

The great Arto Lindsay!


----------



## pmsummer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Naming an album raining in Port Arthur is really bad taste - as Port Arthur is the site of the worst mass shooting deadliest in Australian history, with 35 dead..............


It's also in the frequent path of tropical storms/hurricanes... like the current TS Cindy.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...6c2829bdc6a9ced!8m2!3d29.8849504!4d-93.939947


----------



## Casebearer

And more Arto Lindsay. You can listen to him all day without getting bored.


----------



## Casebearer

Arthur Brown's Crazy World...with lots of Hammond


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoying a day off today so I'm starting the day with a few albums which take me back to my rock-loving teen/20-something years (even though I was actually too young to buy the first three albums when they came out).

Hawkwind - _In Search of Space_ (1971), Traffic - _Shoot Out at the Fantasy Factory_ (1973), Santana - _Borboletta_ (1974) and Rush - _A Farewell to Kings_ (1977):


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach & Vir Unis - Blood Machine (2001)

https://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/album/blood-machine

Love this album as much as the first time I heard it. It's just uncanny how much the music lives up to the concept of the album. Fast travelling blood cells being pumped through a network of canals. A blend of the mechanical and the organic. Its airy sound and futuristic atmosphere are a treat to the ears.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HAHA! Was challenged to find some good metal released this year. It's my stepsons 30th birthday today and he wanted something good and noisy. Among others I found LOCK UP. All things metal is my not so secret double-life


----------



## bharbeke

Brad Paisley: Moonshine in the Trunk


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

pmsummer said:


> It's also in the frequent path of tropical storms/hurricanes... like the current TS Cindy.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...6c2829bdc6a9ced!8m2!3d29.8849504!4d-93.939947


Very different Port Arthur I Fear - sounds like your Port A is not in Tasmania........ refer below

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Arthur_massacre_(Australia)


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent* - piano
Brian Bromberg - double bass
Joe LaBarbera - drums
_
Artistry_


----------



## pmsummer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very different Port Arthur I Fear - sounds like your Port A is not in Tasmania........ refer below
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Arthur_massacre_(Australia)


Of course not, and has no bearing on the tragedy in Tasmania.


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent* - piano
Brian Bromberg - double bass
Joe LaBarbera - drums
_
Artistry_

Playing it a second time.


----------



## Blancrocher

Frank Zappa - Muffin Man


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm actually listening to HIP-HOP :devil: With a little bit of punk attitude  Ho99o9 is the name.


----------



## Sonata

Haken-Affinity. Some finely crafted progressive rock


----------



## pmsummer

EXTENDED CIRCLE
*Tord Gustavsen Quartet*
_
ECM_


----------



## Guest

Moods of the Day - Evening Ragas Bombay 1995 Polygram India

1. Raga Marwa - Pandit Hariprasad Chaurasia
2. Raga Hansadhwani - Pandit Shivkumar Sharma
3. Raga Yaman - Ustad Amjad Ali Khan


----------



## pmsummer

QUARTET
*Peter Rowan* - lead vocals, guitar
*Tony Rice* - lead guitar
Bryn Davies - bass, vocals
Sharon Gilchrist - mandolin, vocals
_
Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> QUARTET
> *Peter Rowan* - lead vocals, guitar
> *Tony Rice* - lead guitar
> Bryn Davies - bass, vocals
> Sharon Gilchrist - mandolin, vocals
> _
> Rounder_


----------



## Pugg

Miles from last night.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## pmsummer

PROJECTIONS
*The Blues Project*
_
Verve Folkways / Sundazed_


----------



## Iean

No Filler!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^No Filler in Manilla


----------



## pmsummer

RITE
*Unni Løvlid*
_
Grappa_


----------



## Iean

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^No Filler in Manilla


It's Manila, not _Manilla_:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Iean said:


> It's Manila, not _Manilla_:angel:


So not like Vanilla - glad we cleared that up, now we can rest easy


----------



## Tristan

Yes, I know, Andrew Lloyd Webber, well, I like Andrew Lloyd Webber and I like this song:


----------



## pmsummer

CROWN OF CREATION
*Jefferson Airplane*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Iean

Another proof that Kanye is a genius!


----------



## Scopitone

Pretty much nonstop for the last 18 hours.


----------



## pmsummer

REGARDS FROM CHUCK PINK
*Leo Kottke*

_Private Music_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Casebearer

A genius from Marocco. The great Oum.


----------



## Iean

Britney at her most vulnerable incarnation! Very underrated masterpiece:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ sorry I don't buy it!


----------



## pmsummer

TALES FROM THE ACOUSTIC PLANET
*Béla Fleck* - banjo (all tracks)
Grace Bahng - cello (track 13)
Sam Bush - mandolin (tracks 10, 11)
Chick Corea - piano (tracks 8, 9, 12)
Jerry Douglas - resophonic guitar (tracks 2, 3, 11)
Stuart Duncan - violin (tracks 3, 6, 10, 11)
Robert Barry Green - trombone (track 4)
Connie Heard - violin (track 13)
Bruce Hornsby - piano (track 3)
Kenny Malone - drums (tracks 7, 11), percussion (track 10)
Branford Marsalis - soprano saxophone (track 14), tenor saxophone (track 8)
Edgar Meyer - acoustic standup bass (tracks 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14), piano (track 4)
Paul McCandless - bass clarinet (track 1), English horn (track 5), 
oboe (tracks 2, 5, 13), soprano saxophone (track 1)
Matt Mundy - mandolin (tracks 1, 6, 13)
Tony Rice - guitar (tracks 1, 3, 5, 6)
Dennis Solee - clarinet (track 4)
George Tidwell - trumpet (track 4)
Mary Kathryn Vanasdale - violin (track 13)
Kristin Wilkinson - viola (track 13)
Roy "Futureman" Wooten - acoustic percussion (tracks 1, 3, 4, 6, 13), drums (tracks 5, 8), vocal wind effects (track 4)
Victor Wooten - electric bass (tracks 1, 5), fretless bass (tracks 3, 8, 11), electric standup bass (track 4)​
_Warner Bros._


----------



## dillonp2020

Iean said:


> View attachment 95577
> 
> 
> Britney at her most vulnerable incarnation! Very underrated masterpiece:angel:


Yes! Out with Beethoven, in with Britney. Bagatelles? Nah, "Baby One More Time" is artistry.


----------



## Iean

dillonp2020 said:


> Yes! Out with Beethoven, in with Britney. Bagatelles? Nah, "Baby One More Time" is artistry.


"Baby One More Time" is NOT in this album. That song is in her FIRST album. This is her NINTH (9th) studio album. You do not judge an artist based only on her FIRST song. Otherwise, we should judge the artistry of the Beatles based on the quality of "Please Please Me". :angel:


----------



## Iean

Definitely better than "Smoke + Mirrors":angel:


----------



## pmsummer

O BROTHER, WHERE ART THOU?
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrac_k
*Various Americana and Roots Artists*
Compiled by T Bone Burnett
_
Mercury_


----------



## Pugg

​
From last night.
On 180 gram vinyl.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vronsky

pmsummer said:


> O BROTHER, WHERE ART THOU?
> _Original Motion Picture Soundtrac_k
> *Various Americana and Roots Artists*
> Compiled by T Bone Burnett
> _
> Mercury_


Interesting movie, I've watched it several months ago. Not the best from the Coen brothers, but it stands. The end was a bit confusing. I remember this song:


----------



## Iean

Gwen's break-up album with a new-wave fixation:angel:


----------



## pmsummer

BILL FRISELL, RON CARTER, PAUL MOTIAN
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
*Ron Carter* - bass
*Paul Motian* - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

HOUSE ON HILL
*Brad Mehldau Trio*
Brad Mehldau - piano
Larry Grenadier - bass
Jorge Rossy - drums

_Nonesuch _


----------



## pmsummer

THE PIPER AT THE GATES OF DAWN
*Pink Floyd*
_
EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
with Ikue Mori - electronics
_
Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

Vronsky said:


> Interesting movie, I've watched it several months ago. Not the best from the Coen brothers, but it stands. The end was a bit confusing. I remember this song:


The musicians that the actors were lip-synching.


----------



## Pugg

Discovered a new voice.
Patricia Kaas.


----------



## Casebearer

2HB of the first Roxy Music album: watery piano, smoky sax, great drumming and sound.


----------



## tortkis

A Temple In The Clouds - Jeffrey Fayman & Robert Fripp








https://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/album/a-temple-in-the-clouds-name-your-price

Splendid soundscape.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

KILN HOUSE
*Fleetwood Mac*

_Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

THEN PLAY ON
*Fleetwood Mac*

_Reprise_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We've been scrubbing our terrace free for oil all day for the 2nd time. That's 80 sq. meters that was almost black, tar-like, and now almost good as new wood. So...I only heard Napalm Death "Smear Campaign" in the car while getting more oilremover.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Awesome performance here! I especially love the drummer. TURN IT UP


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
_with Eberhard Weber_

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## eljr

Jamie Saft / Bobby Previte / Steve Swallow
Loneliness Road

Release Date May 26, 2017
Genre
Jazz


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*
John Medeski - piano, organ
Kenny Wollesen - vibes
Trevor Dunn - bass
Joey Baron - drums
_
Tzadik_


----------



## eljr

Hope Sandoval / Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions
Until the Hunter

Release Date November 4, 2016
Duration58:56
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/Songwriter
Alternative/Indie Rock
Indie Folk
Neo-Psychedelia


----------



## starthrower

Steve Tibbetts Compilation 3 CD
https://electricfetus.tuneportals.com/UPC/494969633312/Steve-Tibbetts_CompilationAccoustibbettsEle


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Pugg

Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## Iean

Katy Perry's most sonically coherent album to date:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ This is better


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Iean

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Harry Styles

Definitely one of the best albums of 2017. Very difficult to decide which is the best song since all tracks are destined to be covered by a lot of artists in the future. Can't wait to listen to Harry Styles' next album to know which musical direction (pun intended) he will pursue.


----------



## pmsummer

SAXOPHONE COLOSSUS
*Sonny Rollins* - tenor saxophone
Tommy Flanagan - piano
Doug Watkins - bass
Max Roach - drums
_
Prestige_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Iean

Welcome back, Shakira!


----------



## pmsummer

THE BEATLES
*The Beatles*

_Parlophone_


----------



## pmsummer

THE SAD MACHINERY OF SPRING
*Tin Hat*

_Ryko / Hannibal_


----------



## Pugg

Patricia Kaas sings Piaf.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Were not gonna take it slade - Good song after quitting job


----------



## pmsummer

NEW ORLEANS
_Putumayo Presents_
*Various Historic Recordings...from Dr. Michael White to Doc Cheatham to a young Dr. John*
_
Putumayo World Music_


----------



## pmsummer

DEPTH OF MERCY
*Red Mountain Church Hymn Project*
_
Red Mountain Church_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

*Paolo Fresu (with A Filetta, Daniele di Bonaventura)* - _Mistico Mediterraneo_










Contemporary jazz at its best.


----------



## huntsman

Oops! No video? Just posted a link to Youtube...where did I go wrong?


----------



## Iean

Definitely not a single dud in Selena's standout album:angel:


----------



## Casebearer

huntsman said:


> Oops! No video? Just posted a link to Youtube...where did I go wrong?


This works as well but when you want us to see a picture of the YT video you have to click on one of the pictograms first (the one that says 'Add video' or something like that) and paste the link in there.


----------



## Pugg

huntsman said:


> Oops! No video? Just posted a link to Youtube...where did I go wrong?







Here you go.......


----------



## huntsman

Thanks for the help. 

Hope you like the music...


----------



## eljr

Al Di Meola
Elegant Gypsy

Release Date 1977
Duration37:00
Genre
Jazz
Pop/Rock
Styles
Fusion
Guitar Virtuoso
Jazz-Rock
World Fusion
Guitar Jazz
Jazz Instrument


----------



## eljr

Al Di Meola
Land of the Midnight Sun

Release Date 1976
Duration35:11
Genre
Jazz
Pop/Rock
Styles
Fusion
Guitar Virtuoso
Jazz-Rock
Guitar Jazz
Jazz Instrument
Recording Location
Different Fur Trading Co., San Francisco, CA
Electric Lady Recording Studio
Electric Lady Studios, New York, NY


----------



## pmsummer

THAT'S WHAT
*Leo Kottke* - guitar
Billy Peterson - string bass, 5-string electric bass, drums, piano, synth, Farfisa Professional
Bruce Paulson - tenor & bass trombones
Gordy Knudtson - percussion
_
Private Music_


----------



## MattB

*Chet Baker* - _Chet Baker & Strings (1953/1954)._


----------



## Iean

One of the best pop albums in the last five years!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kylie Minogue do the Locomotion


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Kylie Minogue do the Locomotion


I don't really like it you know - I just posted it from my worst songs of all time thread:devil:


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I don't really like it you know - I just posted it from my worst songs of all time thread:devil:


The lip sync is bad as well


----------



## Pugg

[video]







[/video]

Wonderful music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Iean

Very enjoyable listen even after the 4th spin:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ No way man try this by the Aussie Clapton!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Sarah Vaughan - You'd Be So Nice To Come Home To (Live @ The London House) Mercury Records 1958
From last night :angel:


----------



## Iean

A great pop album with so many outstanding tracks :angel:


----------



## jim prideaux

Pat Metheny Group-The Way Up


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR A NEW SOCIETY
*John Cale*

_Domino_


----------



## MattB




----------



## Vronsky

*Sonic Youth: Sister (1987)*










Sonic Youth: Sister (1987)


----------



## Pugg

​
Erykah Badu


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## SONNET CLV

Currently am exploring the discs in the boxset _The Complete Remastered Recordings on Dischi Della Quercia: Giorgio Gaslini_: consisting of eleven albums from the DDQ label.

















Pianist Gaslini (22 October 1929 - 29 July 2014) has long been a favorite of mine. He proved a formidable artists in a range of styles, though I most prefer him in his avant-garde modes.

Here's some of what Wikipedia says of him: 
Giorgio Gaslini (Italian pronunciation:*[ˈdʒordʒo ɡaˈzliːni]) was an Italian jazz pianist, composer and conductor.
He began performing at 13 and recorded with his jazz trio at 16. In the 1950s and 1960s Gaslini performed with his own quartet. He was the first Italian musician mentioned as a "new talent" in the Down Beat poll and the first Italian officially invited to a jazz festival in the USA (New Orleans 1976-77). He collaborated with leading American soloists, such as Anthony Braxton, Steve Lacy, Don Cherry, Roswell Rudd, Eddie Gómez, Max Roach, Nacci Alberto, but also with the Argentinian Gato Barbieri and Frenchman Jean-Luc Ponty. He has also adapted the compositions of Albert Ayler and Sun Ra for solo piano, which the Soul Note label has issued. He also composed the soundtrack of Michelangelo Antonioni's La notte (The Night, 1961).


----------



## jim prideaux

perhaps a little out of character but returning to my 'youth' with Blind Faith and Derek and the Dominoes.....lead here initially by my lifelong admiration for Steve Winwood and then I watched the Cream reunion film on YT while at the gym....Jack Bruce!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

JAZZ FOR RELAXATION
_Full Range High Fidelity_
*Marty Paich* - piano
Larry Bunker - vibraphone
Joe Mondragon - double bass
Howard Roberts - guitar
Frank Capp - drums
_
VSOP - Tampa_


----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


>


Nice music and great text.


----------



## Steve M

Обійми (OST Битва за Севастополь) - Hold Me (The Battle For Sevastopol) by Okean Elzy, the premiere Ukrainian pop group.


----------



## pmsummer

DEPARTURE
*Gary Burton & Friends*
Gary Burton - vibraphone
Peter Erskine - drums
Fred Hersch - piano
John Patitucci - bass
John Scofield - guitar​_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW QUARTET
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Michael Goodrick - guitar
Abraham Laboriel - bass
Harry Blazer - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## isorhythm

Lately I can't stop listening to Chicago blues.


----------



## Pugg

Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My signature tune





and another great Billy Fields tune


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

ANGEL SONG
*Kenny Wheeler* - trumpet, flugelhorn
Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
Dave Holland - double-bass
Bill Frisell - electric guitar

_ECM_


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Harry Styles' new album


----------



## Pugg

Extreme - More Than Words


----------



## Pugg

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Harry Styles' new album


Isn't that a guy who left a" famous" boy band?


----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


> ANGEL SONG
> *Kenny Wheeler* - trumpet, flugelhorn
> Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
> Dave Holland - double-bass
> Bill Frisell - electric guitar
> 
> _ECM_


I hope to see Lee Konitz in concert here in september. I believe he's 90 years old.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My signature tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another great Billy Fields tune


Wanna talk about them? We could compare. Feel sorry for the other.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Pugg said:


> Isn't that a guy who left a" famous" boy band?


Yes. He has adopted an 80's rock vibe that I absolutely live for.


----------



## pmsummer

Casebearer said:


> I hope to see Lee Konitz in concert here in september. I believe he's 90 years old.


Turning 90 on October 13, 2017. Amazing.


----------



## Pugg

Quiet town - Josh Rouse


----------



## Sonata

*Rory Gallagher*: BBC sessions.
EXCELLENT Blues rocker!


----------



## MattB

*Mandolin Orange* - This Side of Jordan










_folk / americana / alt-country
_
Beautiful music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ST4

Heaven served on a lovely platter by the most attractive woman in the world, with a large flat-screen TV, 10 star meals and unlimited phone calls:


----------



## ST4

I am physically incapable of not, hence being morally obliged to listen to this now:


----------



## Pugg

The Dave Brubeck Quartet - Time Out - 1959 (FULL ALBUM)


----------



## ST4

Still on a binge:


----------



## ST4

When people claim The Beatles, Yes, Rush or Floyd where the greatest band of the 60s/70s, you gotta show them some grace. They obviously haven't heard of Magma:  :kiss:


----------



## ST4

Completely different again:


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> Still on a binge:


Great music. The only thing I wonder about is if these Luttenbachers ever land :lol:


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Great music. The only thing I wonder about is if these Luttenbachers ever land :lol:


Probably not, they've been flying so much that they are in another universe now, and it's glorious! :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> When people claim The Beatles, Yes, Rush or Floyd where the greatest band of the 60s/70s, you gotta show them some grace. They obviously haven't heard of Magma:  :kiss:


Very nice. But Yes is better. And the Soft Machine as well.


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Very nice. But Yes is better. And the Soft Machine as well.


Dude, I have all the Yes albums, most Soft Machine, most Genesis, all Rush, most Van Der Graaf, all Zappa (yes) and so on :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

STANDARDS
*Jimmy Smith* - organ
Kenny Burrell - guitar
Donald Baily - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Bertali




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> Dude, I have all the Yes albums, most Soft Machine, most Genesis, all Rush, most Van Der Graaf, all Zappa (yes) and so on :tiphat:


Well, then you should know better, dude! :devil:


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Well, then you should know better, dude! :devil:


:lol:

I had an awesome but long car trip earlier this year on holiday, this guy who I knew through mutual association (irrelevant) gave me a free trip up to my "hometown" (which saved a lot of money) but anyway, I played _The Yes Album_ (plus Zappa's _Weasels Ripped My Flesh_) among other various prog albums (and some Xenakis, Messiaen, Bartok too) and he had a nostalgic flashback with The Yes Album. It made for surprisingly amazing driving music!


----------



## ST4

It was awesome! :tiphat:

I love me some _Yes_!


----------



## ST4

Speaking of Yes too, I've have CTTE on my mind lately. Perhaps because it's a perfect 70s prog album? Unforgettable songs? idk but I always get stuff like "_Coming quickly to terms of all expression laid, Emotion revealed as the ocean maid_" or the Stravinskian guitar lick in Siberian Khatru or "_Down at the edge, round by the corner, Not right away, not right away_" in my head 

My mind is telling me "Listen ST4, just play the damn album already, you got the time" :lol:


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> Speaking of Yes too, I've have CTTE on my mind lately. Perhaps because it's a perfect 70s prog album? Unforgettable songs? idk but I always get stuff like "_Coming quickly to terms of all expression laid, Emotion revealed as the ocean maid_" or the Stravinskian guitar lick in Siberian Khatru or "_Down at the edge, round by the corner, Not right away, not right away_" in my head
> 
> My mind is telling me "Listen ST4, just play the damn album already, you got the time" :lol:


If your mind is naming you after your nick name it's high time for some fresh air and a good night sleep. :angel:


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> If your mind is naming you after your nick name it's high time for some fresh air and a good night sleep. :angel:


In fact I did get a great sleep last night, thanks for asking. No, it's midday right now, no time for sleeping :lol:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cat Food King Crimson


----------



## Merl

The new Stone Sour album today. I'm impressed - best thing they've done since House of Gold and Bones Pt1.


----------



## Pugg

10 cc - The Worst Band In The World 
It takes guts to record a song like this.


----------



## ST4

starthrower said:


>


I saw him live 

One of my favorite guitarists, such an inspiration :tiphat: (where's the bow down emoticon?)


----------



## pmsummer

JOHN RENBOURN'S SHIP OF FOOLS
John Renbourn's Ship of Fools
*John Renbourn* - cittern, guitar, vocals
Maggie Boyle - bodhran, flute, whistle, vocals
Steve Tilston - guitar, mandolin, Spanish guitar, vocals
Tony Roberts - clarinet, flute, guitar, mandolin, Northumbrian smallpipes, recorder, saxophone​_
Flying Fish_


----------



## pmsummer

LEON RUSSELL
*Leon Russell*
_
Shelter_


----------



## JosefinaHW

First four minutes of _Quantum of Silence_

'Gets my dopamine flowing


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
_with_ 
Ikue Mori - electronics
_
Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

TRAVELLER'S PRAYER
*John Renbourn*

_Shanachie_


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can't help myself. I need some death metal inbetween this and that  New album by Oslo band Execration here: "Return to the Void" It's actually pretty adventurous metal, not overpowering all the time.


----------



## pmsummer

GUIDED TOUR
*The New Gary Burton Quartet*
_
Mack Avenue_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## MattB

*Lhasa de Sela* - Lhasa










My favorite album of her is The Living Road but this one has gems like _1001 Nights_ that makes it unforgettable.


----------



## Pugg

The Proclaimers - I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)


----------



## Blancrocher

Jacob Collier - Isn't She Lovely


----------



## Blancrocher

Jacob Collier - Fascinating Rhythm


----------



## Casebearer

Very original presentation. He must have put in a lot of work.


----------



## pmsummer

BELOW THE SALT
*Steeleye Span*
_
Chrysalis_


----------



## Vronsky

*Dead Kennedys: Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables (1980)*










Dead Kennedys: Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables (1980)


----------



## espanys

Joni Mitchell. Court and Spark.


----------



## Pugg

Run too fast, fly too high - Janis Ian


----------



## SONNET CLV

John Fahey's 1997 classic (or "non-classic", depending who you talk to) noise album _The Mill Pond_.

_The Mill Pond_ was originally released as a double 7" vinyl record. Only 1000 were made and it immediately went out of print. It was reissued on CD by Important Records in 2007. (I have one of these, with the white board stock cover, of which 1500 were printed.) This reissue includes a collection of 32 of Fahey's paintings in a cardboard folio.

Concerning _The Mill Pond_, Stewart Mason states in his _Allmusic_ review: "... a frustratingly inconsistent minor work that's primarily of interest to hardcore John Fahey fans and students of the 1990s noise rock underground." _Dusted Magazine _critic Bill Meyer wrote "No matter how you look at it, _The Mill Pond _is not a peak of John Fahey's career... the music amongst the strangest and, in places, ugliest of his career."

OK, Stewart and Bill -- maybe the music is frustratingly ugly, but isn't that part of what we hardcore noise rock fans find satisfyingly beautiful?


----------



## DeepR




----------



## pmsummer

THE BEST OF...
*Altan*
_
Green Linnet_


----------



## Blancrocher

Herbie Hancock - Watermelon Man


----------



## Blancrocher

Herbie Hancock - Dolphin Dance


----------



## Blancrocher

Bill Evans - Reflections in D


----------



## pmsummer

HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*

_Angel EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

NEW CHAUTAUQUA
*Pat Metheny* - solo guitar(s)
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

THE ARTISTRY OF STAN GETZ
_The Best of the Verve Years, Volume 1 (1952 - 1967__, 2-CD set)_
*Stan Getz*
_
Verve_


----------



## Pugg

John Miles - Music - 1976


----------



## SONNET CLV

Cracked into this box set a couple of days ago























I've long been a fan of the Beatles' guitarist and it was a pleasure to receive this big box set of all the George Harrison albums on vinyl. Though I've had a few of these in original pressings, and though I have the two big CD box sets of Harrison's music, The Dark Horse years, and the Apple years ...


















... I was looking forward to hearing all the music via a turntable and cartridge needle, the way it was originally meant to be heard. And I must admit the sound is glorious. The pressings are sublime, with silent run-ins and no manner of significant disc noise. The music blasts out of black backgrounds of silence and forms in full bloom between the speakers, filling my listening room with George and his band, there!, with their instruments!, making music! Glorious music!

I may never turn back to those CDs again, so keep checking Discogs where they may soon come up for sale.


----------



## Casebearer

SONNET CLV said:


> John Fahey's 1997 classic (or "non-classic", depending who you talk to) noise album _The Mill Pond_.
> 
> _The Mill Pond_ was originally released as a double 7" vinyl record. Only 1000 were made and it immediately went out of print. It was reissued on CD by Important Records in 2007. (I have one of these, with the white board stock cover, of which 1500 were printed.) This reissue includes a collection of 32 of Fahey's paintings in a cardboard folio.
> 
> Concerning _The Mill Pond_, Stewart Mason states in his _Allmusic_ review: "... a frustratingly inconsistent minor work that's primarily of interest to hardcore John Fahey fans and students of the 1990s noise rock underground." _Dusted Magazine _critic Bill Meyer wrote "No matter how you look at it, _The Mill Pond _is not a peak of John Fahey's career... the music amongst the strangest and, in places, ugliest of his career."
> 
> OK, Stewart and Bill -- maybe the music is frustratingly ugly, but isn't that part of what we hardcore noise rock fans find satisfyingly beautiful?
> 
> View attachment 96065


Fascinating, haunting and original. I love this!


----------



## Casebearer

Blancrocher said:


> Bill Evans - Reflections in D


Don't know why but I don't like this D chord I think.


----------



## Bertali




----------



## Bertali

Great music from a band that was more or less dead with Geoff Tate (song) at the helm. Now with new singer Todd La Torre they've resurrected like a phoenix from the ashes.











:clap:​


----------



## Bertali

The original quartet recording, adding percussionist André Ferrari to Väsen's trio sound becomes greater than the sum of its parts. This landmark 1997 recording changed the face of Swedish folk music forever, and brought the band international acclaim."






Artist: *Väsen*
Album: *Världens Väsen*
Genres: *World music, Traditional, Neofolk, Nordic, Folk-rock*
Origin: *Sweden*
Year: *1997*​


----------



## bharbeke

I was at this concert, and it absolutely rocked! It's great to experience it sitting down, too!


----------



## Ingélou

Very pleasant New-Agey sound & 'mystik' pictures - gratifies my Boho tendencies.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Saturday Night cold chisel


----------



## Blancrocher

The Tokens: The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## Blancrocher

Harry Belafonte - Banana Boat Song

By the way, the guy who wrote the lyrics for this song, William Attaway, was a distinguished writer. Blood on the Forge is a great novel, for anyone interested.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jimmy Buffet - Margaritaville


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## JosefinaHW

Lots of Driving Today. _Casino Royale_ "African Rundown:






_Skyfall_ "Grand Bazaar, Istanbul"


----------



## pmsummer

ANTHOLOGY
*Nina Simone*

_RCA_


----------



## Pugg

Talking To Myself (Official Video) - Linkin Park


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

Blancrocher said:


> Harry Belafonte - Banana Boat Song
> 
> By the way, the guy who wrote the lyrics for this song, William Attaway, was a distinguished writer. Blood on the Forge is a great novel, for anyone interested.


Belafonte was 'just a guy' from my parents life time at first but I've listened to a few of his live recordings over the past years and I must say he was a very great performer, a perfectionist.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I like the impressive intro


----------



## elgar's ghost

Four of us went to St. Michael's church in Rushock to pay our respects at John Bonham's burial plot yesterday evening just before the sun set - we made an on-the-spot decision to stop off on the way home after a pleasant evening drinking in the leafy surroundings of Chaddesley Corbett. After the subdued atmosphere of last night's graveside reflection I want to hear the thunder today.


----------



## jim prideaux

elgars ghost said:


> Four of us went to St. Michael's church in Rushock to pay our respects at John Bonham's burial plot yesterday evening just before the sun set - we made an on-the-spot decision to stop off on the way home after a pleasant evening drinking in the leafy surroundings of Chaddesley Corbett. After the subdued atmosphere of last night's graveside reflection I want to hear the thunder today.


Magnificent post (and that is not hyperbole and neither is this.....)

having had enough of Celi and his interpretation of Schumann on YT at work I have just hit the nostalgia button so effectively my head is all over......Stones 'Waiting on a friend' and 'Time waits for no one'......b***** h***!!!!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wintersun with a new song from album released today. Symphonic death metal from Finland. Almost 15 minutes long


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> I like the impressive intro


Yeah, the intro is something else and not the usual Spllt Enz fare - not that they were ever predictable - the other interesting thing about this song is that is was banned by BBC as it was released at the start of the Falklands War and they thought it was a Pis# take on the loss of Brit ships in that battle- they obviously didn't look at the songs lyrics and video otherwise they would have realises it was about the early settlers travelling to NZ amoungst other things............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

AS FALLS WICHITA, SO FALLS WICHITA FALLS
*Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays*
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

SILVER
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet

_ACT_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

Aberfeldy - Love Is An Arrow


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to a band called : *Grill,* it's a crossover between skullflower and Ramleh all does more industrial in spirit and experimental.

I challenge any fan of these aforred mention bands, your in for a treat hmm hmm.

goodnight and i would says for 1993 groundbreaking release, it could had come up in 2017


----------



## jim prideaux

Rolling Stones-Let it Bleed

Keith Jarrett-Bremen Lausanne

Pat Metheny Group-Travels


----------



## Bertali

Fantastic album in new Limited Editon 4CD/Blu-ray Deluxe Format








CD/Bluray version of a brand new (2017) Stereo & 5.1 Remaster of Marillion's 1985 album Misplaced Childhood.

Disc one features the complete remastered album. Discs two and three contain a live concert recorded Live at the Muziekcentrum Vredenburg in the city of Utrecht in October 1985. The performance includes the entire Misplaced Childhood album along with several songs from the band's earlier albums, like "Script For A Jester's Tear" and "Fugazi." All of the live recordings are previously unreleased except for "Chelsea Monday," which was the B-side to "Heart Of Lothian" (The full concert is included with the MISPLACED CHILDHOOD (DELUXE EDITION) LP set).

The BluRay disc contains an hour-long documentary about the album and promo videos for album singles "Lavender", "Kayleigh", "Lady Nina" and "Heart Of Lothian." Also featured is the original album remixed by Steven Wilson in 5.1 Surround Sound and the 2017 Remaster in high resolution 96kHz 24 bit. Rounding out the disc are Wilson's Surround Sound and Stereo remixes of "Lady Nina," the B-side to "Kayleigh."


----------



## pmsummer

THE BEST OF
*Bert Jansch*

_Shanachie_


----------



## Pugg

Ella Fitzgerald - Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## isorhythm

Someday I'll have the time to really get to know this music.


----------



## pmsummer

JANUARY
*Marcin Wasilewski Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Zappa plays Zappa


----------



## Pugg

Miles Davis - Tutu (Full Album)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## MattB

*Donald Harrison* - _Paradise Found_


----------



## jim prideaux

on YT at work....EST,Pat Metheny and the Schleswig Holstein Chamber Orch at Jazz Baltica 2003.


----------



## MattB

*Rebirth Brass Band* - _We Come To Party_


----------



## pmsummer

WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
Petra Haden - voice
Eyvind Kang - viola
Thomas Morgan - bass
Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion
_
OKeh_


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW CRYSTAL SILENCE
_Duet_
*Chick Corea* - piano
*Gary Burton* - vibes
_
Concord_


----------



## tortkis

Stock, Hausen & Walkman present Organ Transplants Volume 1


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ST4

pmsummer said:


> WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
> *Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
> Petra Haden - voice
> Eyvind Kang - viola
> Thomas Morgan - bass
> Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion
> _
> OKeh_


Really awesome album, I've met Bill and seen almost that exact line-up (minus Kang) on tour. Frisell is one of my favorite guitarists, amazing arrangements/improvs there! Petra Haden too, she defines awesome


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SONNET CLV

My latest serious listening session (me, my listening room, my stereo rig, darkness and quiet ... and my music [to fill the quiet]) comprised two works. The first was Spanish composer Roberto Gerhard's intriguing Symphony No.3,_ Collages_, a work dating from around 1961 when it received its first performance in London, and a piece, to quote from the 1994 liner notes of David Drew, which "is singled out among Gerhard's orchestral and instrumental music by its incorporation of electronic tape," a technique Gerhard gained familiarity with from an acquaintance, Edgar Varese, with whom he had been on friendly terms in Spain in the 1930s. Gerhard takes the textural fusion of electronics and orchestra to further depths than did Varese in his own _Déserts_. It's a good listen, and remains maybe my favorite of the four (all of them interesting) Gerhard symphonies.

View attachment 96250


Some of you readers of this particular thread may not be hard-core "classical music" listeners, and Gerhard ranks as a "classical music" composer, albeit of the post-modern persuasion. But this is a piece you may well enjoy if you are a fan of experimental tape/electronic works. Yes, the orchestra uses standard instruments (often in non-standard ways), but a plethora of intriguing electronic sounds swirl around, bounding in and out of the orchestral fabric, floating, carousing, attacking from various angles (just like a ... a collage!) throughout the 20 minute work.  Again, it's a good listen -- both edgy and relaxing, sometimes at the same time. But then, Gerhard is a master. I would hope that this Symphony No.3 might draw some of you into the modern/post-modern/contemporary vein of "classical music" if you are not yet already there. If you are there and have yet to experience the Gerhard Third, what are you waiting for?

I continued my listening session by following up with Part I (approximately 30 minutes) of My Cat Is An Alien's _Leave me in the black No-Thing_, a intense amalgamation (Isn't that somewhat like a collage?) of guitars (one electric cosmic guitar and one electric astral guitar), electronics and percussion, all skillfully, and improvisationally, handled by the Italian brothers Maurizio and Roberto Opalio. (And look! Another connection. Two Roberto's!) This stuff rocks the ears, to be sure.

View attachment 96251


Though some may term this "noise music", tonight I like to think of it in the more cultured, and musical term "sound sculpture." The brothers Opalio (whose band's name I prefer in the Italian: Il Mio Gatto e' un Alieno) transcend both popular and "classical" musics to hone into a range that rather defies categorization. Thus, "sound sculpture." But it makes a fitting coupling with Roberto Gerhard's Third Symphony.

When might these two artists meet again in my listening room? Possibly one day soon I'll take up Gerhard's most intriguing dramatic cantata based on the Albert Camus novel, _The Plague_. Part II of _Leave me in the black No-Thing _may well prove complimentary to that profoundly moving walk on the dark side.

View attachment 96247


Not exactly electronic music, that. But it pricks the same nerve endings.

------
Originally posted on the Electronic Music thread, but it seems to work here as well.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet




----------



## ST4

SONNET CLV said:


> My latest serious listening session (me, my listening room, my stereo rig, darkness and quiet ... and my music [to fill the quiet]) comprised two works. The first was Spanish composer Roberto Gerhard's intriguing Symphony No.3,_ Collages_, a work dating from around 1961 when it received its first performance in London, and a piece, to quote from the 1994 liner notes of David Drew, which "is singled out among Gerhard's orchestral and instrumental music by its incorporation of electronic tape," a technique Gerhard gained familiarity with from an acquaintance, Edgar Varese, with whom he had been on friendly terms in Spain in the 1930s. Gerhard takes the textural fusion of electronics and orchestra to further depths than did Varese in his own _Déserts_. It's a good listen, and remains maybe my favorite of the four (all of them interesting) Gerhard symphonies.
> 
> View attachment 96250
> 
> 
> Some of you readers of this particular thread may not be hard-core "classical music" listeners, and Gerhard ranks as a "classical music" composer, albeit of the post-modern persuasion. But this is a piece you may well enjoy if you are a fan of experimental tape/electronic works. Yes, the orchestra uses standard instruments (often in non-standard ways), but a plethora of intriguing electronic sounds swirl around, bounding in and out of the orchestral fabric, floating, carousing, attacking from various angles (just like a ... a collage!) throughout the 20 minute work. Again, it's a good listen -- both edgy and relaxing, sometimes at the same time. But then, Gerhard is a master. I would hope that this Symphony No.3 might draw some of you into the modern/post-modern/contemporary vein of "classical music" if you are not yet already there. If you are there and have yet to experience the Gerhard Third, what are you waiting for?
> 
> I continued my listening session by following up with Part I (approximately 30 minutes) of My Cat Is An Alien's _Leave me in the black No-Thing_, a intense amalgamation (Isn't that somewhat like a collage?) of guitars (one electric cosmic guitar and one electric astral guitar), electronics and percussion, all skillfully, and improvisationally, handled by the Italian brothers Maurizio and Roberto Opalio. (And look! Another connection. Two Roberto's!) This stuff rocks the ears, to be sure.
> 
> View attachment 96251
> 
> 
> Though some may term this "noise music", tonight I like to think of it in the more cultured, and musical term "sound sculpture." The brothers Opalio (whose band's name I prefer in the Italian: Il Mio Gatto e' un Alieno) transcend both popular and "classical" musics to hone into a range that rather defies categorization. Thus, "sound sculpture." But it makes a fitting coupling with Roberto Gerhard's Third Symphony.
> 
> When might these two artists meet again in my listening room? Possibly one day soon I'll take up Gerhard's most intriguing dramatic cantata based on the Albert Camus novel, _The Plague_. Part II of _Leave me in the black No-Thing _may well prove complimentary to that profoundly moving walk on the dark side.
> 
> View attachment 96247
> 
> 
> Not exactly electronic music, that. But it pricks the same nerve endings.
> 
> ------
> Originally posted on the Electronic Music thread, but it seems to work here as well.


Wrong thread, why is this in the non classical thread?


----------



## ST4

It's not Sunday but the perfect song for this morning:


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4

<3


----------



## ST4

****ing yeah!


----------



## Pugg

'

The Ventures - Walk -- Don't Run (original) - [STEREO]


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> '
> 
> The Ventures - Walk -- Don't Run (original) - [STEREO]


I really love The Ventures, they're a brilliant band. Several vinyls of their work have been inspiring to me


----------



## ST4




----------



## CypressWillow

I listen to this once every year or two.

At first, I thought it was a joke. I thought it way beyond kitsch, and the singer's mannerisms irritated me. He was stiff and smirking, in my opinion. I watched it over and over, 4 or 5 times at least, in sort of an ecstasy of revulsion. Is this for real? Then I looked him up and he was rather a well-loved, almost iconic figure in the Soviet Union: talented, modest, super nice, etc.

Go figure!


----------



## ST4




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> I really love The Ventures, they're a brilliant band. Several vinyls of their work have been inspiring to me


Well, they're nice soundwise but don't over do it. The Feelies are much better :lol:


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


>


She made dozens of better songs in my opinion.


----------



## pmsummer

IF MOUNTAINS COULD SING
*Terje Rypdal* - electric guitars
Bjørn Kjellemyr - bass
Audun Kleive - drums
Terje Tønnesen - violin
Lars Anders Tomter - viola
Øystein Birkeland - cello
Christian Eggen - conductor​
_ECM_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

DAY IS DONE
*Brad Mehldau Trio*
Brad Mehldau - piano
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Jeff Ballard - drums​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## ST4

Thank you again KenOC


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4

Damn, this one is a killer:


----------



## ST4

Though the chorus vaguely reminds me of this awesome song:


----------



## ST4

Hell, I'm on another binge now:






And this band started out playing straight up thrash metal! :kiss:


----------



## ST4

...as evidenced here: <3


----------



## Pugg

NINA SIMONE-FEELING GOOD


----------



## MattB

*Steve Earle* - Invisible


----------



## Pugg

On vinyl.


----------



## tortkis

MYTHS 3 ~ La Nouvelle Sérénité (Sub Rosa)








Jon Hassell, Harold Budd, Gavin Bryars, Les Archives Sonores Sub Rosa


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> On vinyl.


Is it any better on Vinyl or do you just like he bum?


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it any better on Vinyl or do you just like he bum?


I never judge CD'S or anything for that matter on the outside, the inner that's counting.


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> Hell, I'm on another binge now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this band started out playing straight up thrash metal! :kiss:


Don't know what you like here. I don't hear it. Except from the tight playing there's nothing much I like. I liked their Devolve a whole lot better, though trash metal isn't really my thing.


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Don't know what you like here. I don't hear it. Except from the tight playing there's nothing much I like. I liked their Devolve a whole lot better, though trash metal isn't really my thing.


Yeah, Beautiful Machine is in the period where they where playing more with synthpop elements.

Their most recent album is much more heavier:






Their first few albums are spectacular, they're NZ icons though.

Here are two of their most well known songs (which are alternative rock):











If there's anything to get from all these songs posted here, is that none of them sound that similar. They changed their sound again and again but still sound like Shihad :tiphat:

(They're not avant garde, jazz or prog rock so yeah :lol: )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Spectrum - with apologies to Mr Green genes (Ross Wilson who wrote it was an early Zappa fan)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Original version even more Zappaish


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mike Rudd from Spectrum


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> Yeah, Beautiful Machine is in the period where they where playing more with synthpop elements.
> 
> Their most recent album is much more heavier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their first few albums are spectacular, they're NZ icons though.
> 
> Here are two of their most well known songs (which are alternative rock):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything to get from all these songs posted here, is that none of them sound that similar. They changed their sound again and again but still sound like Shihad :tiphat:
> 
> (They're not avant garde, jazz or prog rock so yeah :lol: )


FVEY is ok, I'll grant you that.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Original version even more Zappaish


I like both. Never heard of them before. Sometimes a bit sloppy in the performance but nice music.


----------



## Casebearer

Since where posting this kinda stuff I'll post some of Herman Brood & the Wild Romance (the best Dutch rock ever, better than Focus).

First a nice anarchistic video with the power ladies Nina Hagen and Lena Lovich






And a short 6 minute documentary on Herman Brood & Nina Hagen's anarchistic marriage party with the Meteors playing a great song after a few minutes. Really Dutch.

And at last Gimme your love where Nina is blowing Herman (completely doped) away.


----------



## Casebearer

The final Ave Maria


----------



## Casebearer

Nina Hagen's Stille Nacht. Great singing and what a picture! Pure iconography. Unforgettable


----------



## Casebearer

"Only one person dares to be the Nina Hagen"

A video on her extreme versatility


----------



## Casebearer

"The Queen of spontaneous High Notes"


----------



## Casebearer

Her versatily is endless.






I think you want to be a part of Nina Hagen's world :devil:


----------



## Ingélou

Folk meets Baroque! Love it...






Edit: Gordon Bennett - I just realised that I posted it on the wrong thread. In the Jazz Hole, when I thought it was 'the nonclassical I'm listening to'. 
Honest, I didn't really think that this was jazz. 

I crave pardon, amigos!

PS - It's in the right place now! Prompt action after I contacted a mod. Cheers.


----------



## pmsummer

CAPE TOWN REVISITED
Abdullah Ibrahim Trio
*Abdullah Ibrahim* - piano, composer
Marcus McLaurine - bass
George Gray - drums​_
Edition MAWI_


----------



## Bertali

Excellent album from Ultravox 1981

Chris Cross
Warren Cann
Billy Currie
Midge Ure

They have gotten a little bit older but they still sound pretty good.






:clap:​


----------



## ST4

Merry christmas folks:


----------



## pmsummer

EVERY TIME I THINK OF YOU
*Alan Broadbent*
_
Artistry_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

Chet Baker : Italian Sessions.


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4

Awesome live performance, in public:


----------



## ST4

Another live performance.....in the dessert


----------



## ST4

This is not fake, this is real, they are actually performing on a cliff:


----------



## eljr

Old Crow Medicine Show
50 Years of Blonde on Blonde

Release Date April 28, 2017
Duration01:04:42
Genre
Pop/Rock
Country
Folk
Styles
Contemporary Country
Neo-Traditionalist Country
Jug Band
Americana
Contemporary Folk
String Bands
Bluegrass
Neo-Traditional Folk
Old-Timey
Recording DateMay, 2016
Recording Location
Museum, CMA Theatre, Nashville, TN
The Country Music Hall of Fame


----------



## eljr

The Civil Wars
Barton Hollow

Release Date February 1, 2011
Duration40:01
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Contemporary Singer/Songwriter
Alternative Pop/Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock
Americana
Recording Location
The Art House, Nashville, TN


----------



## MattB

Don Cherry, Herbie Hancock, Ron Carter, Billy Higgins... in NOLA.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## MattB

*The Midnight Ghost Train* - _Cypress Ave._










I don't listen to a lot of stoner rock anymore, but what that band did with this last album is really something. Departing from their original raw stoner rock sound, this album is filled with blues, alt country, southern rock... it really stands out. Each track deserves a careful listen. Again and again.


----------



## Pugg

Nina Simone - Mr Bojangles


----------



## tortkis

Stud Stim - Goem (Raster-Noton, 1997)


----------



## Casebearer

Posted a live version before but I didn't know of this extraordinary version/video. One of the best songs by Nina & Herman I know.


----------



## David OByrne




----------



## eljr

Hans Zimmer
Interstellar [Original Motion Picture Soundtrack]

Release Date November 17, 2014
Duration01:11:38
Genre
Stage & Screen
Styles
Film Music
Film Score
Original Score
Soundtracks
Recording Location
AIR Studios
Lyndhurst Hall
Temple Church, London


----------



## Biwa

Love the soundtrack to Interstellar. Great movie, too! Here's an interesting video about it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out fridays new releases. Prong now, kind of cool  METALL!


----------



## eljr

Stomu Yamashta's Go
Go/Go Live from Paris

Release Date November 26, 2004
Duration01:45:06
Genre
Jazz
Styles
World Fusion


----------



## eljr

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


this young lady is most excellent


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

CITÉ DE LA MUSIQUE
*Dino Saluzzi* - bandoneon
Marc Johnson - double-bass
José M. Saluzzi - guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## Pugg

Jim Croce -- You Don't Mess Around With Jim


----------



## Flamme




----------



## eljr

Lana Del Rey
Lust for Life

Release Date July 21, 2017
Duration01:12:05
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Adult Alternative Pop/Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## pmsummer

AVOCET

*Bert Jansch* - guitar, piano
Danny Thompson - double bass
Martin Jenkins - flute, mandocello, mandolin, violin 
_
Castle_


----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My first 8-track tape purchase at the age of 15 was this album:


----------



## bharbeke

Galactic Empire (Star Wars cover band in the metal style)

Here's a taste:






These guys rock!


----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
*Gary Burton*
The New Gary Burton Quartet

_Mack Avenue_


----------



## Pugg

Eddie Vedder - Sleeping By Myself


----------



## Marc

The Shirts: Laugh And Walk Away (1979).
Lots of dance floor memories.


----------



## Bertali

*Roger Waters
is this the life we really want?*
2017


----------



## Casebearer

Marian Faithfull's A Child's Adventure.

Here's a video on it (not exactly following the album).


----------



## Casebearer

Then I listened to Bulgarian folk music by the Varna Folk Dance Group on vinyl (Negram ELS 947) from 1972. Really beautiful but it isn't on YT. I continued with a Maria Muldaur form 1973 on Reprise records. I love it. Sometimes a bit too countryish but most of it is more jazzy. She has guys like Ry Cooder, Amos Garrett and Jim Keltner - and many others - playing with her on this album.

I'll post the sexy and naughty Don't you feel my leg a Blu Lu Barker song from 1938 in a version that's made not from the album itself.






I think she's underrated these days.


----------



## Casebearer

Then I continued with what some nowadays would call a guilty pleasure because she's so underrated you can buy her vinyl for nothing. I just like it. No guilt involved.

As the full album isn't on YT I'll post something different: BBC recordings 1969 - 1975. (Haven't listened to them myself yet)


----------



## Casebearer

And now I'm listening to Tales from Topographic Oceans by Yes. This is a different story. I've always liked Yes a lot and I bought the album soon after it came out but I could not really connect with it at that time. So I sold it one or two years later and I've been sorry about that later. The good news is I bought it again yesterday (on perfect vinyl) and I'm enjoying it right now.






This is a very rare thing in my life, normally I know what I like, and I'm not a great believer in 'learning to love' music by repeated listening. But this case shows that I do have a learning curve, although it is very flat


----------



## Pugg

Elkie Brooks - Love Ain't Something You Can Get For Free (Lyric Video) 
She made a new record I hear, sounding good , must check it out more.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Elkie Brooks - Love Ain't Something You Can Get For Free (Lyric Video)
> She made a new record I hear, sounding good , must check it out more.


WOW can not view in the US! "
The uploader has not made this video available in your country.


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> WOW can not view in the US! "
> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.


I do have the same "problem" from time to time, if you really want to see it, just go to You Tube and put in the name of performer and problem solved.


----------



## Metairie Road

My jaw dropped when I saw the headline... then I noticed the extra 'd', and breathed a sigh of relief.

*Kid Creole and The Coconuts - Stool Pigeon*





One more from one 'd'.

*Kid Creole & the Coconuts featuring Coati Mundi - Que Pasa/Me No Pop I*


----------



## bharbeke

Merle Haggard - I Think I'll Just Stay Here and Drink






This is one of his finest, and it would not be out of place on the radio today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Elkie Brooks - Love Ain't Something You Can Get For Free (Lyric Video)
> She made a new record I hear, sounding good , must check it out more.


Unconditional love is free, isn't it?


----------



## Barbebleu

Party by a great New Zealand artist called Aldous Harding. Just brilliant songs beautifully sung.


----------



## Vaneyes

FWIW '150 Greatest Albums Made By Women'

http://www.npr.org/2017/07/24/538387823/turning-the-tables-150-greatest-albums-made-by-women

Top 5 for me are probably: Blossom Dearie (1989); The Best of Peggy Lee (1998); Carole King-Tapestry (1971); Carly Simon-No Secrets (1972); Diana Krall-When I Look In Your Eyes (1999).


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> The Tokens: The Lion Sleeps Tonight


Careful, Blanc, or I'll hit you with, "Why Me Lord".


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I want that guitar.........


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I want that guitar.........


Coat's okay, but playin' with gloves!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Coat's okay, but playin' with gloves!!


Not even Hendrix could do that!


----------



## Pugg

Silence -- Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I want that guitar.........


Commenting on your own post... Maybe you should see a doctor? :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> Commenting on your own post... Maybe you should see a doctor? :devil:


Did you have anyone in mind.............


----------



## pmsummer

FRESH AS A SWEET SUNDAY MORNING
_Recorded Live on April 22nd 2006 at Sheffield Memorial Hall, England_
*Bert Jansch*
_
Mooncrest_


----------



## David OByrne

I'm watching mashups right now


----------



## Pugg

Loreena McKennitt - The Mystic's Dream


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you have anyone in mind.............


I'd wish you were here too, Eddy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

David OByrne said:


> I'm watching mashups right now


Hey a new poll ??


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://loudwire.com/living-colour-program-exclusive-song-premiere/
Been waiting for this for 3 years since I first heard about Living Colour's new album. YEAH! Have preordered the album, being released 8th Sept.


----------



## ST4

No hyperbole, one of the greatest things ever written: :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

Vaya Con Dios - Je L'aime Je L'aime


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> No hyperbole, one of the greatest things ever written: :kiss:


Ah, come on, in its subgenre it's maybe great but it's also over-the-top-symfonic-gospellish-hallelujah-metal - 'Within Temptation' style. (That's as far as I get, I don't know nothing in this genre).

Also I thought, where did I see that face before? I found out. It's our own Anneke van Giersbergen singing. Lovely lady by the way, witty and with a nice southern Dutch accent.


----------



## Pugg

Amaury (Exclusive White Vinyl) (LP+CD)
Artist Wouter Hamel.


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Ah, come on, in its subgenre it's maybe great but it's also over-the-top-symfonic-gospellish-hallelujah-metal - 'Within Temptation' style. (That's as far as I get, I don't know nothing in this genre).
> 
> Also I thought, where did I see that face before? I found out. It's our own Anneke van Giersbergen singing. Lovely lady by the way, witty and with a nice southern Dutch accent.


Yep I love Anneke :cheers: (she used to be in a great Gothic metal band called The Gathering)

This song is just good ole Prog Metal, such an uplifting song, seriously dude. When it gets to my me, sometimes really helps my day! He's got plenty of other inspiring songs though.

Devin Townsend has a wonderful duality between often writing really over-the-top (and sometimes ambitious) songs but at the same time being really self-depreciating and not taking himself too seriously (but his music is always really heartfelt). Every album he's done has been quite different from the last (but maybe not to the extent of John Zorn or Mike Keneally) .

The album this is from "Epicloud" was intended to be "joyfulness and positiveness in the face of difficult times" thematically, which really shines in this song.

Just let the motto "Laugh, love, live, learn" sink in :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here's som kind-of-black fairytale metal  I bought the album and have it in the car. It's a metal version of the 4 seasons, 4 songs about 14 minutes long each. I actually dig it! Yes I do.


----------



## Bertali




----------



## pmsummer

BRUBECK TIME
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*

_Columbia_


----------



## Pugg

Miles Davis on vinyl last night


----------



## pmsummer

PUNCH
*Punch Brothers*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

NEW FRIEND
*Eugene Friesen* - cello
Paul Halley - piano and pipe organ
_
Living Music_


----------



## pmsummer

Rest in Peace, Mr. Campbell.


----------



## CurlybWv988

So much DMX. I've basically been listening to hardly anything except for DMX and my classical music. I love it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Paul Kelly


----------



## Blancrocher

Nino Rota - 8 1/2 theme


----------



## Pugg

Circle of Life - The Lion King feat. Tony Glausi


----------



## KenOC

Traffic, Low Spark of High Heeled Boys. Never wear this one out.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

MAPA
*Uakti*

_Point Music_


----------



## Pugg

Peter Fox - Haus am See (official Video)


----------



## Balthazar

My vote for song of the summer:

*Bleachers* ~ _Don't Take the Money_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fox on the Run


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
*Gary Burton Quintet*
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

SAXOPHONE COLOSSUS
*Sonny Rollins* - tenor saxophone
Tommy Flanagan - piano
Doug Watkins - bass
Max Roach - drums
_
Prestige_


----------



## eugeneonagain

I've been listening to a fair bit of Frank Wess Quartet recently (particularly the Moodsville no-8) and some of Herbie Mann's early albums when he was still a bop player in the '50s - _Yardbird Suite_ and _Just Wailin'_ are great albums.

Today I was listening to '_The Cats_' a 1959 album with Idrees Sulieman - trumpet, Tommy Flanagan - piano, Kenny Burrell - guitar and Coltrane on sax. I don't know who the drummer and bassist are off-hand.


----------



## Pugg

Cleo Laine - from both sides now-


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


>


Love that album! You've been doing your research I see 

Famously a guitarist with The Residents but his solo albums are brilliant :tiphat:


----------



## ST4

A slice of heavy and groovy heaven


----------



## ST4




----------



## Joe B

Feeling a little rowdy this morning.


----------



## eugeneonagain

ST4 said:


> A slice of heavy and groovy heaven


Compared to this Stockhausen seems like Mozart.


----------



## pmsummer

HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## ST4

eugeneonagain said:


> Compared to this Stockhausen seems like Mozart.


Glad you like :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Michael Martin Murphey & the Rio Grande Band - "Wildfire"


----------



## Casebearer

eugeneonagain said:


> Compared to this Stockhausen seems like Mozart.


Then you don't know that much of Stockhausen, ha ha.


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Then you don't know that much of Stockhausen, ha ha.


Agreed!

As Stockhausen is one of the lighter of the later century composers, he is ambitious and often esoteric but he's not very heavy or aggressive or even rhythmic compared to Xenakis or even Bartok :lol:

Stockhausen (much like Boulez with his exotic timbres) doesn't spend much time with low suspended notes, screeching sounds or even much syncopated (dau dah-dah dadadad dah dah-dah etc) rhythms, lol


----------



## Casebearer

Well, he was from the non-rhythmic part of Europe (Germany c.s.), we can't blame him for that. :lol:


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Well, he was from the non-rhythmic part of Europe (Germany c.s.), we can't blame him for that. :lol:


I guess it may have been part of the reason Stockhausen and Boulez had a bit of a disdain for both Xenakis and Ligeti :lol:


----------



## ST4

Right now, one of my all time favorite albums: (and this is coming from a Xenakis and metal fan  )


----------



## Balthazar

*Rodriguez ~ Cold Fact*


----------



## ST4

Balthazar said:


> *Rodriguez ~ Cold Fact*


Another favorite album of mine 

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## MattB

*The Moody Blues* - _Live at Montreux 1991_










Oldie but goodie...


----------



## Pugg

Van Morrison - Warm Love


----------



## cwarchc

They are playing in Manchester on the 26th
I've got my ticket


----------



## starthrower

Sublime! Solo acoustic and electric guitar styles encompassing modern jazz chord melodies, classical guitar, among others played with a depth, beauty, and mastery that is only diminished by my inadequate description of this great music.


----------



## starthrower

My fiancee's current favorite. Great record!


----------



## pmsummer

PANAGIA
_Six Byzantine Greek prayers to the Panagia, one of the names of the Virgin Mary, Mother of Christ, set to music._
*Stephan Micus* - Bavarian zither, dilruba, chitrali sitar, sattar, 14-string guitar, nay, voice
_
ECM_


----------



## Joe B

Ute Lemper, "Crimes of the Heart"


----------



## pmsummer

MY NAME IS BUDDY
_Another Record By_
*Ry Cooder*
_
Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pretty hardcore! Got Mike Patton on it


----------



## Joe B

Luis Villegas, "Café Ole"

A self taught guitarist from East LA. It can be infectious, so beware!


----------



## pmsummer

CITÉ DE LA MUSIQUE
*Dino Saluzzi* - bandoneon
Marc Johnson - double-bass
José M. Saluzzi - guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## Joe B

Yoshida Brothers, "Rising"

These guys are nuts!

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...22A308F4F59B6B66788322A308F4F59B6B6&FORM=VIRE

and then again with Monkey Majik






Talk about cross over artists!


----------



## Pugg

Lloyd Cole And The Commotions - Forest Fire


----------



## pmsummer

OLLABELLE
*Ollabelle*
_
DMZ - Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

*"Double your pleasure, double your fun... "*










OLLABELLE
*Ollabelle*
_
DMZ - Columbia_


----------



## Pugg

Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - "Through The Morning Through The Night"


----------



## Pugg

Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - "Through The Morning Through The Night"


----------



## Joe B

I've been playing DJ at home waiting for this site's issues to be resolved. Just thought I'd share some of the "singles" I've been listening to:

John Scofield, "Now She's Blonde" from "Blue Matter"






Yellow Jackets, "Los Mambos" from "Samurai Samba"






Pat Metheny Group, "First Circle" from "First Circle" (a great piece to audition audio equipment)






Eric Dolphy, "Les" from "Outward Bound"






Lee Ritenour, "Turn the Heat Up" from "Portrait"


----------



## Sonata

*Seventh Wonder- Mercy Falls*

Seventh Wonder is a melodic progressive metal band; this is a genre of which I indulged in extensively about a decade ago (opera would be that obsessive genre for me now!) I wouldn't say Seventh Wonder flew beneath my radar; I was familiar with them and intended to check them out, but by then the genre had more or less played itself out for me. I still listened to my favorite albums, but it was time for new horizons.

Well, as I started reorganizing my iPod, I've been getting back into progressive metal lately. A sampling of Seventh Wonder on Amazon music was very promising. So I just downloaded all of their albums. Mercy Falls is excellent melodic metal and I look forward to listening to the other albums over the next couple weeks!


----------



## Sonata

*R. Carlos Nakai and William Eaton: Ancestral Voices*

R. Carlos Nakai is a highly renowned Native American Flutist. I have several of his albums, and like many who have too large a music collection, I haven't listened to any of them regularly enough to know them WELL. As I'm embarking on my Native American flute playing, I turned back to his works in my collection. Some of his albums are solo flute, but this one also incorporates acoustic guitar and a variety of percussion. The flute is less in the foreground but it's still an enjoyable experience


----------



## Joe B

Sonata said:


> *R. Carlos Nakai and William Eaton: Ancestral Voices*
> 
> R. Carlos Nakai is a highly renowned Native American Flutist. I have several of his albums, and like many who have too large a music collection, I haven't listened to any of them regularly enough to know them WELL. As I'm embarking on my Native American flute playing, I turned back to his works in my collection. Some of his albums are solo flute, but this one also incorporates acoustic guitar and a variety of percussion. The flute is less in the foreground but it's still an enjoyable experience


You may have these (there are more), but Nakai playing with Peter Kater is an excellent combo (native flute and piano).

















I think my favorite Nakai CD is "Canyon Trilogy."






Some other really good native American flute players are Jesse Kalu (nice guy, met him in Sedona)






and Tchin


----------



## Pugg

​From yesterday afternoon whilst the site was down.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## tdc

Kyle Reese Revenge


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## tdc

Blooded the Brave - _Not a Game_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Balthazar

*Grace Jones ~ Island Life*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Elvis Presley - If I Can Dream (With the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra) [Official Audio] 
Elvis died 40 years ago today.


----------



## Sonata

Joe B said:


> You may have these (there are more), but Nakai playing with Peter Kater is an excellent combo (native flute and piano).
> 
> View attachment 96747
> 
> 
> View attachment 96748
> 
> 
> I think my favorite Nakai CD is "Canyon Trilogy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other really good native American flute players are Jesse Kalu (nice guy, met him in Sedona)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Tchin


I wasn't aware of the NA Flute and piano combination albums, Nakai has so many that it's easy to miss some! Thank you for the suggestion! I found them under Kater on Amazon music. I just loaded them on to my iPod!I'll look up the other recommended artists too. agree re: Canyon Trilogy. I mean I think it's my favorite, as I said I've not heard them often enough to be certain. But while the combination albums are enjoyable there is something haunting and mesmerizing about the NA flute in solitude.

Right now I'm listening to another Native American flutist; Mary Youngblood. While I think of Nakai as more generally traditional, I feel Youngblood has more of a contemporary/New Age vibe. this is the album I'm listening to right now:









*Mary YoungBlood, Dance with the Wind*


----------



## Joe B

Sonata said:


> I wasn't aware of the NA Flute and piano combination albums, Nakai has so many that it's easy to miss some! Thank you for the suggestion! I found them under Kater on Amazon music. I just loaded them on to my iPod!I'll look up the other recommended artists too. agree re: Canyon Trilogy. I mean I think it's my favorite, as I said I've not heard them often enough to be certain. But while the combination albums are enjoyable there is something haunting and mesmerizing about the NA flute in solitude.
> 
> Right now I'm listening to another Native American flutist; Mary Youngblood. While I think of Nakai as more generally traditional, I feel Youngblood has more of a contemporary/New Age vibe. this is the album I'm listening to right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mary YoungBlood, Dance with the Wind*


Not bad, I just checked out some of her work on youtube.com. I know it may seem like a real stretch from the NA flute, but have you ever given a listen to the Japanese bamboo flute, aka Shakuhachi?

Here's a very traditional example:






It's a lot more "haunting" then the NA flute.


----------



## Sonata

Joe B said:


> Not bad, I just checked out some of her work on youtube.com. I know it may seem like a real stretch from the NA flute, but have you ever given a listen to the Japanese bamboo flute, aka Shakuhachi?
> 
> Here's a very traditional example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot more "haunting" then the NA flute.


Thank you so much for the suggestion! I love checking out new instruments, so I look forward to giving this a listen!
I am listening right now to *Nakai and Kater on Windows and Walls* as you suggested! I'm enjoying very much  I don't know, Joe if you saw me mention it, but I actually just bought a Native American flute and I'm giving it a try. I'm not having an easy time of it....all the tutorials talk about how easy it is but it's taking some work getting a smooth tone. I'm excited to give it a try though

Also today on a different genre: progressive metal. One of my long-loved bands that I've listened to since high school








*Dream Theater: The Astonishing.*

An enjoyable album. Not their best, but definitely better than Black Clouds and Silver Linings. Enjoyable drumming. But almost too much of a good thing. It's a concept album-I like those-but the idea isn't as well fleshed out as their previous concept albums. And there's not enough diversity in the songs to span the full two hour experience. I might start listening in two seperate segments and I'll probably enjoy more.


----------



## Joe B

Sonata said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestion! I love checking out new instruments, so I look forward to giving this a listen!
> I am listening right now to *Nakai and Kater on Windows and Walls* as you suggested! I'm enjoying very much  I don't know, Joe if you saw me mention it, but I actually just bought a Native American flute and I'm giving it a try. I'm not having an easy time of it....all the tutorials talk about how easy it is but it's taking some work getting a smooth tone. I'm excited to give it a try though
> 
> Also today on a different genre: progressive metal. One of my long-loved bands that I've listened to since high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dream Theater: The Astonishing.*
> 
> An enjoyable album. Not their best, but definitely better than Black Clouds and Silver Linings. Enjoyable drumming. But almost too much of a good thing. It's a concept album-I like those-but the idea isn't as well fleshed out as their previous concept albums. And there's not enough diversity in the songs to span the full two hour experience. I might start listening in two seperate segments and I'll probably enjoy more.


I also have a NA flute. Playing around with the positioning of the block or "bird" is usually required each time I decide to play. I'm not very good, but I've come up with a couple of tunes on my own. I'm good enough to play out on the porch when no one else is around.....you know those music critics.:lol:

I gave a listen to "Dystopian Overture." Sounds like it should be a sound track for some kind of sci-fi movie.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your favorite colour baby?
LIVING COLOUR!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Joe B

Stewart Copeland, Stanley Clarke, and Deborah Holland, "I Won't Be Sleeping Anymore" from "Animal Logic II"


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW QUARTET
*Gary Burton*
_
ECM_


----------



## Joe B

I was all set to post a video of Kazumi Watanabe's "Spice of Life II" when I found this on youtube.com.

Al Di Meola and Kazumi Watanabe playing acoustic guitars form a concert in Japan. They're interaction musically and technique are definitely worth a watch:






First time I've ever seen this.


----------



## Pugg

Carole King - Tapestry (Full Album - HQ)


----------



## Pugg

19th nervous breakdown

to whom it concerns .


----------



## Balthazar

*David Bowie ~ "Heroes"*


----------



## MattB

The Mighty Atomic Bitchwax


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> 19th nervous breakdown
> 
> to whom it concerns .


Hope you liked it, I've got more recommendations whenever you go through that trauma again :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Eagles - Learn To Be Still


----------



## Sonata

My last couple albums both have some "world music" tinge to them









*Vas- Feast of Silence*

Vas is a duo of an Iranian female vocalist Azam Ali and a male American percussionist/instrumentalist, Greg Ellis. They collaborated on four albums. In addition to vocals, Ali plays the hammered dulcimer, tambura, and drums. Greg incorporates several instruments: udu, dumbek, nagara, cymbals, bells, drums, keyboard, tabla. I'm definitely going to have to read up on some of these instruments; it's a very middle eastern sound. They share some sound characteristics with the more well known Dead Can Dance, if you're familiar with them









*Dead Soul Tribe- The Dead Word*

A band I've dabbled in a fair bit, but haven't gotten to know in depth. They are a progressive metal band. Their sound is unique from others of the genre in that they employ tribal rhythms...very distinct drumming which was a big draw for me, and the use of a flute as well. They've been in my music library for several years, and I think it's time to really get to know their work well rather than just picking my favorite couple songs to play over and over  This is actually their weakest release for me, though I still like it. So I look forward to listening ahead to their other albums even more.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Joe B

Eric Dolphy, "Candid Dolphy"


----------



## Sonata

*Bass & Mandolin: Chris Thile and Edgar Meyer
*

As I was pondering various instruments the other day, I thought to myself that I really have not listened to much mandolin music. Thus, I wandered onto Amazon Music and tried this out. Some pretty neat stuff so far


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Keith Richards meets Patti Smith


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## MattB

With what is happening in my home country, this is all I can come up with.

_Dead Combo e as Cordas da Má Fama_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try this instead an oldie but a goodie - some say this is where Elton got the idea for his song........ about Crocodiles 





Note Australian tradition now states that if this song is played in a bar, you gotta down your pants and dance


----------



## eugeneonagain

I was listening to this album today. Here's one of the songs with a funky clavinet:


----------



## Pugg

Katie Melua - Wonderful Life


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

THE BEST OF
*Milt Jackson*
_
Riverside_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ayers Rock Beyond


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Tallisman




----------



## Tallisman

Cracker:


----------



## pmsummer

THE LADY AND THE UNICORN
*John Renbourn*

_Shanachie_


----------



## Tallisman

pmsummer said:


> THE LADY AND THE UNICORN
> *John Renbourn*
> 
> _Shanachie_


ex-Pentangle? Bah. Gimme Faiport Convention.


----------



## Williarw

Kind of Blue. A brilliant album!


----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUT
TIME FURTHER OUT
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
_
Columbia_


----------



## Joe B

Jeff Lorber, "Worth Waiting For"













(gave it a listen in the car on the way to dinner)


----------



## Pugg

Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack (Original)


----------



## ST4




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday on 1966 Mono Dunhill LP.


----------



## Sonata

I listened to some really good non classical over the weekend. I had the time: a trip downstate so several hours of driving. I don't like driving too much but these made the trip more enjoyable:

*Fair to Midland-Fables From a Mayfly*
I've seen both the terms progressive rock and alternative applied to this band. I'm not sure which is more accurate, but I think both genres denote-or at least originally denoted-a unique sound with some experimental effects. Whichever category you put them in, I think Fair to Midland fits that idea. I'm no music critic and I tend not to go too deep into analysis. The vocalist has a unique sound which may be off-putting to some but to me is part of the band's charm.








*
Seventh Wonder-Waiting in the Wings*
In my last splurge before putting myself on a music purchasing restriction I foolishly decided to buy all four of Seventh Wonder's albums at once. I say foolishly because I probably didn't need to spend all the money at once. That said, my recklessness has been music to my ears. I'm really enjoying Seventh Wonder, a very melodic progressive metal band









*Dead Soul Tribe- Murder of Crows*
More progressive metal....my favorite Dead Soul Tribe release. If you're interested; look up the songs "Some Things You Can't Return, Time, and Black Smoke and Mirrors. My favorite songs off this album. Maybe I'll post clips later on.


----------



## Ingélou

I'm remembering Peter Bellamy - the picture above is a cd I'd like to get my hands on. The singer grew up in Norfolk, where we now live.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Bellamy

We saw Peter Bellamy once at the Durham Folk Festival, and we're also Kipling fans - Taggart & I met and were married in the village where Kipling made his home, Burwash in East Sussex. What a wonderfully evocative voice Peter Bellamy had. I'm listening to Oak & Ash & Thorn (see below) on YouTube & we're going to buy some cds of his. What a loss to the world, and such a sad story.


----------



## Pugg

Jim Croce - Which Way Are You Goin'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Chicago - Chicago II Ultradisc UHR™ Hybrid SACD Mobile Fidelity


----------



## Pugg

I gotta right to sing the blues - Eileen Farrell ( 1959 )


----------



## pmsummer

REST IN PEACE, Mr. Abercrombie.










NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Marc Johnson - double bass
Peter Erskine - drums
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAK OF THE DEVIL
*John Abercrombie Trio*
John Abercrombie - guitars
Dan Wall - Hammond B3 organ
Adam Nussbaum - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Joe B

One of the Blue Note gems in my collection (honestly, all of my Blue Note CD's are gems)


----------



## Joe B

Followed that up with a little Pat Benetar: Fire And Ice, Heartbreaker, Hard To Believe, Treat Me Right, Hell Is For Children, You Better Run, and Promises In The Dark.

Unfortunately, this 3 CD set is so heavily compressed I only listen to it occasionally.....almost instant listener fatigue.


----------



## bharbeke

I put on some Gary Moore this morning, mostly from Blues Alive. "Walking By Myself," "Still Got the Blues," and "Parisienne Walkways" are songs that will stand the test of time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> REST IN PEACE, Mr. Abercrombie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOVEMBER
> *John Abercrombie* - guitar
> Marc Johnson - double bass
> Peter Erskine - drums
> John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
> _
> ECM_


Has John Abercrombie passed? I didn't know. When did this happen. I have all his albums and he is one of my all time favourite guitarists. He came to Glasgow a few times and I saw him twice also with Ralph Towner? This is terribly sad news.

Addendum. Just read about this on Google. Only 72, no age at all.


----------



## pmsummer

[video]https://www.facebook.com/Jazzcorner/videos/10155422309371501/[/video]


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

First time last night.
Carole King


----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


>


Beautiful, subtle music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ This video contains content for UMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds......

Ba$tards


----------



## PlaySalieri

Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty.

I remember this filling the airwaves when I was a teenager.

Astonishing sax solo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A compilation of the Animals' UK Decca output, the bulk of it being a reissue of the UK-release _Animalisms_ album from 1966 (known in America as _Animalization_ but with a different track listing) along with contemporaneous singles and b-sides. The rest of the album is comprised of a very early four-track EP from 1963 (when they were known as the Alan Price Rhythm & Blues Combo) before the group signed to Columbia plus three other tracks which were credited to Eric Burden and the Animals but which had very little in common with the previous group which had fallen apart by September 1966.


----------



## Dr Johnson

First heard this in 1977. Never stopped enjoying it.

Sad loss.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Not sure I've heard that particular album, Dr J., but I discovered ECM jazz about 1977 and likewise never stopped listening. Jack DeJonette has always since been a favourite of mine.

Just now listening to:
*
Etta James
At Last the Best of Etta James *
[Sony, compilation 2010]


----------



## Merl

Played this one at dinner-time. A great album from one of my favourite guitarists. The first track, 'Redeem Team' is an all-time favourite.


----------



## pmsummer

RUBBER SOUL
*The Beatles*

_Parlophone_


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm not long back from the pub. I'm too enfeebled by age to dance properly so I'll let a certain Mr. Brown take over. This compilation is so cheap now it should be illegal NOT to buy it.


----------



## Joe B

More details at:

http://www.talkclassical.com/32020-jazz-hole-179.html

Post # 2672


----------



## Pugg

Manfred Mann - Ha Ha Said The Clown


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4

*Madvillain - Madvillainy* (MF Doom)


----------



## Barbebleu

Dr Johnson said:


> First heard this in 1977. Never stopped enjoying it.
> 
> Sad loss.


Sad loss indeed. All the Gateway albums are just a delight. It's a shame they didn't record more. Perhaps there is some stuff lurking in the ECM vaults, who knows?


----------



## Sonata

*Therion-Sirius B*

Therion is a symphonic metal band that tends to go over the top every now and again....but in a good way. I don't consider them high art, but they are fun to listen to now and again.









*Seventh Wonder- The Great Escape*

Now I've listened to three of my four Seventh Wonder albums, and I'll probably finish with the fourth over the weekend. As with other releases, highly satisfying melodic metal. They could have used some stronger lyrics, but oh well.


----------



## Joe B

Yellow Jackets: "Four Corners"






A really great band. I faded away from them as personnel changed over the years (I was a BIG fan of Mark Russo's sax playing). This album, in my opinion, was their zenith.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Deftones "Gore" from 2016. Is this numetal or alternative rock? Anyway I like to hear them once in a while


----------



## Joe B

Freddie Hubbard (trumpet), Wayne Shorter (sax), Cedar Walton (piano), Reggie Workman (bass), and Philly Joe Jones (drums). Highly recommend!


----------



## Joe B

Followed up Freddie Hubbard with a little Billy Cobham "Power Play"


----------



## pmsummer

FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*
_
BAG Production_


----------



## Pugg

*Cleo Laine*.


----------



## Tristan

*Reol* - Yoi Yoi Kokon






Now this is some freakin' non-classical music


----------



## Joe B

Tristan said:


> *Reol* - Yoi Yoi Kokon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is some freakin' non-classical music


This makes me think of the sound track from the Jean Reno movie "Wasabi".


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## JJF

Various CD's of Eliane Elias!


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Not bad for eighties music :lol:


----------



## Casebearer

One of my favorite songs. This is a raw version differing from the album.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^^ :lol: Yeah, it was very 80's cutting edge then :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## rjrobinson198

Godspeed You! Black Emperor's _Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven_, for about the hundredth time.


----------



## Strange Magic

Tim Buckley: what a metamorphosis in such a relatively short period of time! From Folk Rock, then transition, then "Sex Funk", then dead of a heroin overdose at 28. It may be that his greatest accomplishment was siring Jeff Buckley (also very prematurely dead). I'm not a big fan of Tim Buckley, but here is a dynamite live version of _Sweet Surrender_, easily the best song from the very (maybe too) funky album, Greetings from L.A.:


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

rjrobinson198 said:


> Godspeed You! Black Emperor's _Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven_, for about the hundredth time.


Double plus good like.


----------



## Blancrocher

Pink Martini - Je ne veux pas travailler


----------



## Blancrocher

Sofiane - Tout l'monde s'en fout


----------



## Blancrocher

Lartiste - Chocolat feat. Awa Imani


----------



## Pugg

​From last night.


----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar
*Miroslav Vitous* - bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## MattB

*Django Reinhardt* - _The Best Of Django Reinhardt_










:guitar:


----------



## pmsummer

WALKIN'
Miles Davis All Stars
*Miles Davis* - trumpet
Lucky Thompson - tenor saxophone on side one
J. J. Johnson - trombone on side one
David Schildkraut - alto saxophone on side two
Horace Silver - piano
Percy Heath - bass
Kenny Clarke - drums
_
Prestige_


----------



## pmsummer

MY FAVORITE THINGS
*John Coltrane*
_
Atlantic_


----------



## Pugg

Mumford & Sons - Hopeless Wanderer


----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


> MY FAVORITE THINGS
> *John Coltrane*
> _
> Atlantic_


I have that one and it's one of My Favorite Things!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The German singer-songwriter Reinhard Mey - one of my favorite non-classical performers ever. Those who know German, will appreciate the lyrics too:






On October 2nd he is coming to Hamburg


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> The German singer-songwriter Reinhard Mey - one of my favorite non-classical performers ever. Those who know German, will appreciate the lyrics too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On October 2nd he is coming to Hamburg


I know this song ,when it was closing time they played it in the bar where I came as a young man,happy memories.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ayers Rock


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> I know this song ,when it was closing time they played it in the bar where I came as a young man,happy memories.


Come to Hamburg, there are still a few tickets left  The man and his music are really wonderful.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Come to Hamburg, there are still a few tickets left  The man and his music are really wonderful.


I really do believe you but I think I must pass.Perhaps with another occasion,anyhow ,I wish you many happy hours with Reinhard Mey.:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> I really do believe you but I think I must pass.Perhaps with another occasion,anyhow ,I wish you many happy hours with Reinhard Mey.:tiphat:


Thanks. It is a great joy to be able to hear my favorite music live, whether it is Wagner in Bayreuth or the great symphonies at the Elbphilharmonie, or Reinhard Mey.


----------



## bharbeke

Daughtry (entire catalog of music)

Here are the songs that I liked a lot on first listen:

"Long Live Rock & Roll"
"The World We Knew"
"High Above the Ground"
"Renegade"
"Outta My Head"
"Start of Something Good"
"Crazy"
"We're Not Gonna Fall"
"Losing My Mind"
"Spaceship"
"It's Not Over"
"Used to Be"
"Over You"
"Feels Like Tonight"
"What I Want"
"There and Back Again"
"Feel s Like the First Time"
"What I Meant to Say"
"September"
"Learn My Lesson"
"Supernatural"
"Tennessee Life" (with harmony vocals by Vince freakin' Gill!)
"What Have We Become"


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE SONGS
*Miles Davis*
_
Columbia_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mental as Anything - Berserk Warriors*



*


----------



## Pugg

​On vinyl last night.


----------



## Casebearer

SiegendesLicht said:


> The German singer-songwriter Reinhard Mey - one of my favorite non-classical performers ever. Those who know German, will appreciate the lyrics too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On October 2nd he is coming to Hamburg


I love Reinhard Mey too. Very pleasant voice, superb diction. I recently mentioned him in this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/51027-popular-music-guilty-pleasures.html


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Robert Gamble




----------



## pmsummer

MARIA MULDAUR
*Maria Muldaur*

_Reprise_


----------



## interestedin

SiegendesLicht said:


> The German singer-songwriter Reinhard Mey - one of my favorite non-classical performers ever. Those who know German, will appreciate the lyrics too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On October 2nd he is coming to Hamburg


Reinhard Mey, wow. That brings back childhood memories.. :tiphat: Didn't know he is still singing on stage.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

interestedin said:


> Reinhard Mey, wow. That brings back childhood memories.. :tiphat: Didn't know he is still singing on stage.


Yes he is. And when it comes to bringing forth the beauty of German, to making the language itself sound like music, he is up there with the best, even with Wagner.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Highland Aire" by Lyle Mays.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ornette Coleman - _Tomorrow is the Question!_ (1959) - his second and final album for the Contemporary label and the launching pad for his superb six-album stint (nine if you count the three retrospective albums of out-takes) on Atlantic from 1959-61.


----------



## pmsummer

MOON AND MIND
*Oregon*
_
Vanguard_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More Stevie Wright - post Easybeats


----------



## Vronsky

Black Uhuru: Brutal (1986)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

pmsummer said:


> MARIA MULDAUR
> *Maria Muldaur*
> 
> _Reprise_


That's funny. A month ago I bought that album on vinyl. It's great and not just for Midnight at the Oasis.


----------



## Casebearer

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes he is. And when it comes to bringing forth the beauty of German, to making the language itself sound like music, he is up there with the best, even with Wagner.


I agree. German can be very beautiful. In fact of all languages I know a bit about I like German most, even more than Italian and a lot more than English. My main problem with German is that there is such a big difference between cultural German and what I would call 'media-German'. Listening to German or Austrian radio or watching German or Austrian television is often quite unbearable. The worst are commercial stations. A nasty habit is that English/American movies, instead of being subtitled, are overdubbed with German voices that are almost always very unnatural and lack every credibility. It has always surprised me that Germans don't revolt to that practice. This overdubbing is an important reason why most Dutch people hardly ever watch German television I think, which is one reason why we often are more oriented to the Anglosaxon world instead of our more important neighbours.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> More Stevie Wright - post Easybeats


This is from Dutch Toppop. You know that in these weekly Toppop-show we had for centuries almost all of the artists merely lip-synced their hitsingles? Most of them we're not that good at lip-syncing......... and where's the band?


----------



## Pugg

On vinyl last night.


----------



## Casebearer

From right now: Nestor Zavarce + Tin Tan - Contrapunteo venezolano


----------



## Casebearer

Tongolele (1949)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> This is from Dutch Toppop. You know that in these weekly Toppop-show we had for centuries almost all of the artists merely lip-synced their hitsingles? Most of them we're not that good at lip-syncing......... and where's the band?


Never seen the show we had Countdown here downunder but here is the band with Stevie Wright Doing all of Evie


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

CountDown circa 1975


----------



## SONNET CLV

Essra Mohawk, the Collectors' Choice disc CCM-2091, billed on the wrapping sticker as "Essra Mohawk's 1975 Masterpiece, Now with 2 Bonus Tracks!"














Legendary Singer and Songwriter (born Sandra Elayne Hurvitz in Philadelphia on Shakespeare's birthday in 1948) Essra Mohawk's list of accomplishments is nearly endless. She has worked with world class artists such as Frank Zappa and Jerry Garcia, and has opened for greats such as Grateful Dead, Procol Harum, Jimi Hendrix and Cream. Her songs have been recorded by Cyndi Lauper, Tina Turner, Peabo Bryson and many others. And, I'm pleased to say, she has recorded a song written by my brother the songwriter, and it remains one of my favorite Essra Mohawk works, though it is not on this particular album to which I listened twice this evening. Just one of those moods, I suppose.

I actually think Essra's voice has aged well, and she sounds better on her later recordings, in my opinion. But she never was a slouch, as this 1975 recording reveals.

Rock on, Essra!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

SONNET CLV said:


> Essra Mohawk, the Collectors' Choice disc CCM-2091, billed on the wrapping sticker as "Essra Mohawk's 1975 Masterpiece, Now with 2 Bonus Tracks!"
> 
> View attachment 97134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendary Singer and Songwriter (born Sandra Elayne Hurvitz in Philadelphia on Shakespeare's birthday in 1948) Essra Mohawk's list of accomplishments is nearly endless. She has worked with world class artists such as Frank Zappa and Jerry Garcia, and has opened for greats such as Grateful Dead, Procol Harum, Jimi Hendrix and Cream. Her songs have been recorded by Cyndi Lauper, Tina Turner, Peabo Bryson and many others. And, I'm pleased to say, she has recorded a song written by my brother the songwriter, and it remains one of my favorite Essra Mohawk works, though it is not on this particular album to which I listened twice this evening. Just one of those moods, I suppose.
> 
> I actually think Essra's voice has aged well, and she sounds better on her later recordings, in my opinion. But she never was a slouch, as this 1975 recording reveals.
> 
> Rock on, Essra!


She also was Uncle Meat


----------



## MattB

*Sílvia Pérez Cruz i Cástor Pérez* - _Vestida de nit
_





Daughter & Father. Beautiful.


----------



## laurie

Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers ~ Damn The Torpedoes (1979)

One of my top-ten favorite albums; "Refugee" & "Here Comes My Girl" a couple of my favorite 
songs _ever_. Had this cranked up* loud* all morning!! :guitar:


----------



## pmsummer

THURSDAY AFTERNOON
*Brian Eno*

_Editions E'G_


----------



## Vronsky

Maceo Parker: Us (1974)


----------



## pmsummer

BEFORE AND AFTER SCIENCE
*Brian Eno*
_
Editions E'G_


----------



## Pugg

​
Again vinyl .


----------



## SONNET CLV

Pugg said:


> ​
> Again vinyl .


And especially great in MONO vinyl.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps
_
Tzadik_


----------



## Joe B

Artists: Ron Carter, Charles Davis, Kenny Garrett, Billy Higgins, Lou Orensteen, Don Sickler, Steve Turre, Cedar Walton
featuring Ron Carter and Billy Higgins

program:
Willow Weep for Me
Hallucinations
Bremond's Blues
So In Love
Book's Bossa
Out of the Past
He's a Real Gone Guy
Something in Common

This is an excellent disc. Cedar Walton seems to have just gotten better with age.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sebastian Hardie Tubular Bells


----------



## Joe B

Wayne Shorter: "Atlantis"


----------



## pmsummer

KURR
*Amiina*
_
Ever_


----------



## Pugg

Katie Melua on vinyl. 
Pic is not mine, so don't worry.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

I LONG TO SEE YOU
*Charles Lloyd & The Marvels*
Charles Lloyd - tenor saxophone, alto flute
Bill Frisell - guitar
Reuben Rogers - bass
Eric Harland - drums
Greg Leisz - steel guitar​_
Blue Note_


----------



## Pugg




----------



## pmsummer

ABBEY ROAD
*The Beatles*

_Parlophone_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

GOOD DOG HAPPY MAN
*Bill Frisell*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion

_OM_


----------



## senza sordino

Some years ago I said to myself and a few others who would listen that 1971 was the best year in rock music. I even had a folder in my iPod for all the music in 1971. I was thinking of album rock, not the pop charts - entire albums were my claim.

Three days ago I found a book in the library called "never a dull moment, 1971, the year that rock exploded", by David Hepworth. The author claims that 1971 was the best year in rock music. He admits this is an opinion and he wrote a book to back up his claim. So I'm glad to know my opinion has merit, someone even wrote an entire book. I was only six in 1971, I wasn't going to concerts or buying records at that time. But by the time I did start buying records, I looked back to 1971.

I have started my 1971 listening project with the following five albums all English. I'll have an American album fest next.

Emerson Lake and Palmer, Tarkus 









The Yes Album









Led Zeppelin 4









Who's Next. 









Pink Floyd Meddle


----------



## bharbeke

I am not as into some of the bands from the 1971 list (such as Led Zeppelin). Still, I thought it would be fun to look at what came out that year that I do dig and would recommend. Here's what I found:

Merle Haggard: Someday We'll Look Back (includes "Tulare Dust")
ZZ Top: ZZ Top's First Album
Merle Haggard: Hag
Glen Campbell: The Last Time I Saw Her
Ronnie Milsap: Ronnie Milsap
Dolly Parton: Coat of Many Colors
Rory Gallagher: Deuce


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Casebearer

Pink Floyd - A Saucerful of Secrets. What's the last time you listened to it?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

FOR NO GOOD REASON AT ALL
_A Fusion of Medieval-Renaissance and Traditional American Music_
*Hesperus*
_
Golden Apple_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

THE WEST WAS BURNING
*Martha Scanlan*
_
Sugar Hill_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


>


----------



## Sonata

*Pagan's Mind-Enigmatic Calling*
The cover art is painfully gaudy, but the music within is better. Better, but not fantastic. This is fairly solid progressive metal. The biggest weakness is the lead vocalist who sounds kind of like a cyborg honestly. Enjoyable but I listen to it only every few years.








*
Fair To Midland- Arrow and Anchors
*
Very satisfying...like I said before, not sure if it's more alternative rock or progressive rock. Either way, very unique sound.









*Red- Of Beauty and Rage*
I enjoyed this one a lot and will be listening to more Red shortly.


----------



## pmsummer

Happy Labour Day.










INDUSTRY
*Richard Thompson
Danny Thompson*
_
Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

PASS IN TIME
*Beth Orton*

_Heavenly / BMG_


----------



## senza sordino

My 1971 listening project continues with the music of North America

All on Spotify, complete albums

Allman Brothers Band Live at the Fillmore East. Killer stuff









Marvin Gaye What's Going On. I hadn't heard the entire album before this, only the title track. It's a pretty good album









Carole King, Tapestry. I had heard the complete album in years. My favourite of today's five albums.









Don McLean American Pie. My parents had the album in the 70s. We've all heard the title track many times over the years, but I hadn't heard the rest of the album in decades. Not bad, though Vincent is very nice









Joni Mitchell, Blue All good Canadians know her music


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Twas Freddy's Birthday today


----------



## pmsummer

CONCIERTO
*Jim Hall* - guitar
Paul Desmond - saxophone
Chet Baker - trumpet
Ron Carter - bass
_
CTI_


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Feeling like this after "fighting" with my work PC. I'm a Mac-guy...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## bharbeke

I decided to look at my favorite "all killer, no filler" albums to see if any year had a large amount of them, similar to the 1971 discussion earlier. 2014 had the most, which I have listed below. 2009 and 2011 had 13 great albums each to be my runner-ups. The years would be a lot different if I looked at individual songs I like, but that would take a lot more time to chart.

Sam Hunt: Montevallo
Sara Evans: Slow Me Down
Vince Gill and Paul Franklin: Bakersfield
Blake Shelton: Bringing Back the Sunshine
Brad Paisley: Moonshine in the Trunk
Brian Setzer: Rockabilly Riot! All Original
Dierks Bentley: Riser
Dolly Parton: Blue Smoke
Eric Church: The Outsiders
Hunter Hayes: Storyline
Jason Aldean: Old Boots, New Dirt
Joe Bonamassa: Different Shades of Blue
Lady Antebellum: 747
Rascal Flatts: Rewind


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

Heading to Ithaca tonight to see Brand X.


----------



## pmsummer

SPIRITS
*Richard Stolzman*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## St Matthew

So ****ing good


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Seen this one in the house also, been called youth sins.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


If no one picked it the short guy in this vid is Angus Youngs older brother George (from the Easybeats) dressing up (in a couple of scenes) as his younger brother from AC/DC


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

oh god is this me!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Chain I remember when i was young- Oz classic


----------



## St Matthew




----------



## Dr Johnson

http://www.allmusic.com/album/djangology-49-mw0000230217


----------



## jim prideaux

the morning spent with three great 'albums' (from the days when the term was still used!)....

Joni Mitchell-Hejira
Pat Metheny Group-Offramp
Steve Winwood-Steve Winwood


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky

Love is the Message - The Best of MFSB (1995)


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Casebearer

That's a great album. Cat Stevens has been ignored too much because he took an ideological/religious U-turn. These ideologies/religions suck but the music is still great.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's Christmas and happy birthday! Didn't get my preordered CD yet, but it's on spotify.


----------



## Blancrocher

John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads


----------



## Blancrocher

Maybe Tomorrow - Littlest Hobo Theme Song


----------



## Blancrocher

Willie Nelson - On the Road Again


----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


>


i do like him much!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> i do like him much!


Me too although it's sounding more like speaking instead of singing.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

The Broadway musical *Hamilton*


----------



## Jos

Wonderful song, thnx to pmsummer for reminding me of her.


----------



## Joe B

Driving around doing chores listening to theses:


----------



## SONNET CLV

Just opened my Limited Edition colored vinyl LP copy of Greg Allman's last album, _Southern Blood_, a beautiful disc of laid-back country rockers well worth hearing.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm still on my 1971 listening project. I'm planning on listening to 25 albums from 1971. Here are numbers 11 through 15, in no particular order. These five are from England.

Jethro Tull Aqualung. I used to have a cassette type of this album









Rod Stewart Every Picture Tells a Story. My sister had the lp but I listened to it more than she did. Terrific album









Yes Fragile. Released on my sixth birthday. I still own a CD, and still my favourite from this five.









Rolling Stones Sticky Fingers. I was never a big Stones fan









David Bowie Hunky Dory


----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only newest album by Living Colour, again and again 
try this one


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and this one song by José James


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Montgomery Gentry: Rebels on the run:


----------



## tortkis

If You Got Funk, You Got Style - Funkadelic


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

Earlier this afternoon:









Hall and Oates Rock 'n Soul Part I Track Listing:

1. Say It Ain't So
2. Sara Smile
3. She's Gone
4. Rich Girl
5. Kiss On My List
6. You Make My Dreams
7. Private Eyes
8. Adult Education
9. I Can't Go For That (No Can Do)
10. Maneater
11. One on One
12. Wait for Me

Audio CD (February 5, 2016)
Format: Hybrid SACD - DSD
Label: Mobile Fidelity


----------



## Joe B

Original Release Date: 2001
CD
Label: Silver Wave Records


----------



## SONNET CLV

senza sordino said:


> I'm still on my 1971 listening project. I'm planning on listening to 25 albums from 1971. Here are numbers 11 through 15, in no particular order. These five are from England.
> 
> Jethro Tull Aqualung. I used to have a cassette type of this album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rod Stewart Every Picture Tells a Story. My sister had the lp but I listened to it more than she did. Terrific album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Fragile. Released on my sixth birthday. I still own a CD, and still my favourite from this five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Stones Sticky Fingers. I was never a big Stones fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Bowie Hunky Dory


Sounds like a great project! (I happen to have four of the five albums you list in my current vinyl collection. Never owned the Rod Stewart disc. Likely my loss.)


----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

*Pedro Iturralde Quartet* - _Etnofonias_ (Dado Dada Jazz Club 1999)

Pedro Iturralde - Saxos, Clarinete
Miguel Angel Chastang - Contrabajo
Mariano Diaz - Piano
Carlos Carli - Bateria

Could not find it in France or Spain, had to order it from... Bergen County, New Jersey :tiphat:.










El Cant Dels Ocells, Suite Hellenique, Negra Sombra...


----------



## Dr Johnson

http://www.allmusic.com/album/peche-à-la-mouche-mw0000613918


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

ECHOES
_The Best of..._
*Pink Floyd*

_EMI_


----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just for Pugg


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got this in the mail today. This is the meaning of COOL! 
https://pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/tony-allen-the-source/


----------



## Merl

Had this on at the end of my school day.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yes- Starship Trooper for Howe's son recently past


----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

Steely Dan-Pretzel Logic and Katy Lied from the Citizen Dan boxed set.........


----------



## jim prideaux

......and on to Manu Katche's album 'Neighbourhood'.......with a line up that includes Stanko, Garbarek and Wasilewski this was never really likely to disappoint-musicianship combined with classic ECM 'thang'


----------



## jim prideaux

early evening with the Dan and the Royal Scam.......I have known this album well for over 40 years now and I still never tire of it !


----------



## pmsummer

GARCIA
*Jerry Garcia*
_
GDM_


----------



## pmsummer

WATERSHED
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*

_Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## pmsummer

FOR HAMP, RED, BAGS, AND CAL
*Gary Burton*
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## Pugg

Eileen Farrell Sings Torch Songs


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Most people i know think that I'm Crazy


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

Billy Joel - You May Be Right (live performance from 1982 Long Island, if YT comments are right)


----------



## bharbeke

Celine Dion - It's All Coming Back to Me Now (Live)

This is an amazing performance of my favorite Celine Dion song. It was one of the first songs I ever heard on CD, and it was the last song at my first junior high dance, so it holds some nostalgic value.


----------



## Open Lane

Tal Farlow - The Swinging Guitar


----------



## Open Lane

Mingus - Mingus Plays Piano


----------



## pmsummer

LOS PÁJAROS PERDIDOS
_The South American Project_
*L'Arpeggiata*
Christina Pluhar - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Pugg

Ute lemper - Berlin cabaret songs


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dutch Tilders


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson

Listened to this last night.


----------



## pmsummer

I, FLATHEAD
_The Songs of Kash Buk and the Klowns_
*Ry Cooder*
_
Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


----------



## Granate

What a fascinating album is this. I didn't get it on a first listen with my headphones, on my labtop. But on a bus trip, it becomes something totally different.


















And a guilty-pleasure remix to complete THE Alt-Pop album of 2017. All fun.
And nice The Weeknd reference (not "IT")


----------



## pmsummer

UMMA GUMMA
*Pink Floyd*
_
Harvest - EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

TOHEAVENURIDE
*Michelle Shocked*

_Mighty Sound_


----------



## Open Lane

Earlier: Danny Gatton - relentless

Now: Jimmy Bruno - Like That

Both feature Joey Defrancesco and are great.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Chocolate Rain

Listening to Peter Frohmader's criminally underrated 'Through Time and Mystery'. Peter took the formula for the archetypal 1980's science fiction, electronic soundtrack & created a true masterpiece. For me, no other album better portrays that mysterious dark underworld of fantastical creatures, black magic, phantoms & cursed temples.


----------



## Barbebleu

Neil Young - Hitchhiker. Lovely to hear these demos.


----------



## starthrower

Recently discovered this forgotten British band, and I picked up the 2-fer on the BGO label.


----------



## pmsummer

PROMISES KEPT
*Steve Kuhn* - piano
w/Strings
_
ECM_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Casebearer

I don't know how well known the Dutch 70's band Gruppo Sportivo from The Hague is outside the Netherlands but you'll do yourself a favor by listening to this very original group. It was one of the bands that proves that Humor Belongs To Music. Their best, ten song album is called '10 Mistakes' for a starter. Lyrics are often funny. I also like the way the female choir often directly responds to the lead singer in the same way the choir comments to the action in an Aristophanes comedy. The music also has some Zappa-esk elements and includes several rip offs or citations, e.g. 'I shot my manager'. Really fun and good music.

It was produced by Robert Jan Stips (Supersister, The Nits).






Listen past the (long) intro!


----------



## Casebearer

"i'll buy a dictionary and look up what you said to me"


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer

"Disco really made it. It's empty and I hate it."


----------



## Casebearer

"She said your nose is running honey, i said sorry but it' SNOT."


----------



## Casebearer

For Eddie


----------



## Casebearer

Shave me, shave me....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

[


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

i love this song...her voice at the end!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

A cat from my hometown. Jason obtains a big brilliant sound with his 12 string tuned to DADGAD.


----------



## Open Lane

ldiat said:


>


That's a good choice!


----------



## senza sordino

My 1971 listening project continues with these five from North America, albums 16-20.

Carly Simon Anticipation









James Taylor Mud Slide Slim









The Doors LA Woman









Johnny Cash Man in Black









Santana III


----------



## senza sordino

And here are the last five albums I listened to from my 1971 listening project.

Mahavishnu Orchestra The Inner Mounting Flame









Traffic Low Spark of High Heeled Boys









Cat Stevens Teaser and the Firecat (the album with Morning has broken, Peacetrain and Moon Shadow)









John Lennon Imagine









T Rex Electric Warrior (Yes, I watched Top of the Pops as a kid growing up in England)


----------



## senza sordino

In summary, for years I had always thought that 1971 was a fantastic year for album rock, and then two weeks ago I found a book called Never a Dull Moment, 1971, The Year that Rock Exploded, by David Hepworth. It's been a very entertaining read as he writes about the music in context, the events that were happening at the same time. And some key moments in music history.

1971 was the year that:

Concert for Bangladesh, the beginning of concerts for a cause 
First shows of the New York Dolls, the primeval beginnings of punk.
The Stones become tax exiles in France, leading to many others
Beginning of nostalgia rock, fans start wanting to hear rock and roll from the oldies such as Beach Boys etc
Stevie Wonder gets a new contract, says farewell to Motown sound and starts working with TONTO
Elvis meets Nixon
Final formation of Queen
Eagles form

In summary, here are my twenty five albums I listened to over the course of two weeks and three weekends

ELP Tarkus 
Yes The Yes Album
Led Zeppelin 4
The Who Who's Next
Pink Floyd Meddle

Allman Brothers Band Live at the Fillmore East
Marvin Gaye What's Going On
Carole King Tapestry
Don McLean American Pie
Joni Mitchell Blue

Jethro Tull Aqualung 
Rod Stewart Every Picture Tells a Story
Yes Fragile
The Rolling Stones Sticky Fingers
David Bowie

Carly Simon Anticipation 
James Taylor Mud Slide Slim
The Doors LA Woman
Johnny Cash The Man in Black
Santana Santana III

Mahavishnu Orchestra The Inner Mounting Flame
Traffic Low Spark of High Heeled Boys
Cat Stevens Teaser and the Firecat 
John Lennon Imagine
T Rex Electric Warrior

There is some music I didn't get to, but that's a pretty good year, I think. I rest my case.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

gee who is singing?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chef'Specia*l ; Amigo


----------



## Casebearer

I expected 100.000.000 likes (see page 913). You all disappoint me because I got zero from 5 posts. Gruppo Sportivo deserves better. So do I.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jos

Casebearer said:


> I expected 100.000.000 likes (see page 913). You all disappoint me because I got zero from 5 posts. Gruppo Sportivo deserves better. So do I.


Haven't been around for a few days, Case. Likes are in place  Fully agree, a hilarious band from my younger years. Seen 'm live and the two albums are amongst the very few from that era I still play from time to time. 
Good observation about the Zappaesque qualities of this band, btw. Humor does belong to music, indeed.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Stairway to Heaven Zappa Style


----------



## ldiat

dont care for the band and sting but do like this tune


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

rock and Roll Outlaw Rose Tattoo


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Eric Clapton's feature vocal performance on a Zappa track (at 0.25secs)


----------



## MattB

Love it .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

SOMETHIN' ELSE
*Cannonball Adderley* - alto saxophone
Miles Davis - trumpet
Hank Jones - piano
Sam Jones - bass
Art Blakey - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Casebearer

I can't seem to like anything all of you are posting :lol:

On the other hand I must say I like what's been posted above.


----------



## Pugg

[video]







[/video]​


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]​


i like this post


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## tdc

I don't listen to that much jazz, but when I'm in the mood for it, this is one of my go-to-guys.

Wes Montgomery - Round Midnight


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just like fire would chris bailey - go the Saints


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This song predates the Sex Pistols


----------



## Pugg

Lloyd Cole.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Lobby Loyde


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

some members will not know these tunes!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

lets dance!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> lets dance!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


> lets dance!!


Excellent band. Jim McCarty was (and still is) a ****-hot guitarist - try and check out his work with Carmen Appice and Tim Bogert in their 70s hard rock group Cactus.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jimi Hendrix Experience - _Axis: Bold as Love_ (1967)

Very good album, but I've never found it as satisfying as the debut. It's not as spontaneous and crunchy as _Are You Experienced_ even though it contains two of my all-time Hendrix songs, the militant psych/funk workout _If 6 was 9_ and the gorgeous ballad _Little Wing_. Presumably because of the nature of his two-albums-a-year contract with Track Records _Axis: Bold as Love_ had to be written and recorded with perhaps more haste than Hendrix would have liked.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Out today! One of my favorite extreme metal bands. Got a BIG and strong white IPA to go with it  \m/


----------



## SixFootScowl

A friend loaned me this. Very good. Always liked Tom Petty:


----------



## eljr

Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin [Remastered]

Release DateJune 3, 2014
Recording Location
Olympic Studios, London
LabelAtlantic
FormatCD
Duration44:52


----------



## Barbebleu

Bruce Cockburn, Bone on Bone.

Jethro Tull, Ploughing the Boots Vol. 1 (fantastic bootleg)

Son Volt, Honky Tonk.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Bruce Cockburn, Bone on Bone.


Hoping to see Bruce in Ithaca on Nov. 6th.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Led Zeppelin
> Led Zeppelin [Remastered]
> 
> Release DateJune 3, 2014
> Recording Location
> Olympic Studios, London
> LabelAtlantic
> FormatCD
> Duration44:52


I remember this disc well. My sister got to spend several weeks in England with family friends and she brought a copy back home as a gift for me. For a few months, I was the only one of my friends who had a copy of it.


----------



## Pugg

​
Rufus Wainwright.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## tortkis

Max Richter: Taboo (Music From The Original TV Series)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Ouch, more suited for worst song and worst video


----------



## Casebearer

Arto Lindsay - an incredible and overlooked genius


----------



## Bulldog

Pugg said:


> Ouch, more suited for worst song and worst video


That was one boring video.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Hoping to see Bruce in Ithaca on Nov. 6th.


Nice. Unfortunately I missed him on his previous visit to Glasgow as I was double booked that evening. Enjoy.


----------



## Chocolate Rain

Listen to this song and you'll never look at getting high the same way again





A song that I listen to whenever I'm feeling down.





I like the bittersweet beauty of the guitar progression. The way resolves itself gives the impression of consolation in the wake of a tragedy.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Ouch, more suited for worst song and worst video


hey its Hang on Sloopy! not the worst....chzzz and i like her cap!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat

Dr Johnson said:


>


cool! this tune reminds me of


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^
I'd say Sensible's vocal averageness is infinitely less irritating than La Lauper's Noo Yoik helium-induced bubblegum warble. 

Earlier: _Live at the Fillmore East_ - extended version of the _Band of Gypsys_ (sic.) album culled from the short-lived post-Experience combo's Fillmore East gigs recorded between 31/12/69 and 1/1/70.


----------



## Pugg

​
Eric Clapton "unplugged" 
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


>


Very relevant song. It relates to me. I have neighbours (sweet people though) that regularly hire what I've come to name "The Electric Gardener".

"The Electric Gardener is Here Again".

"Shut up, Can't Hear You Anyway. It's The Electric Gardener That's Here Again."

"I Feel Blue. The Electric Gardener Was Early Today".

This idiot is stupid, lazy as hell and I suppose he's deaf too. He electrically mowns 20 square meters of lawn and he even tries to clean up fallen leaves in autumn with his leaf blower after a night of torrential rainfall.


----------



## Casebearer

Chocolate Rain said:


> Listen to this song and you'll never look at getting high the same way again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A song that I listen to whenever I'm feeling down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bittersweet beauty of the guitar progression. The way resolves itself gives the impression of consolation in the wake of a tragedy.


Don't like the second song that much but the third one's nice (reminds me faintly of the atmosphere of Lou Reed's Berlin) and the first song and video by Eels is really great. You might wanna post that in the thread "Suicide songs - preferably with impact" as well.

Suicide songs -- preferably with impact


----------



## Taggart

My lifeblood in dance rhythm.

(Guy can write, guy can play)


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONGEST RIVER
*Olivia Chaney*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Vronsky

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds: Push the Sky Away (2013)


----------



## Casebearer

Great album, Vronsky!


----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Jimi Hendrix Experience - _Electric Ladyland_ (1968).

Fantastic stuff - the whole thing lasts for an hour and a quarter but it flies past like it's a single album. Even the Noel Redding-penned track isn't that bad despite his weedy singing voice.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


















*Performer:* Dawn Upshaw
*Conductor:* Eric Stern
*Composers:* Marc Blitzstein, Stephen Sondheim, Kurt Weill, Leonard Bernstein
*CD* (DDD--8/2/94)
*Label:* Nonesuch


----------



## Pugg

Amy Winehose .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SarahTG

this:


----------



## SONNET CLV

What else? The Beatles: _Abbey Road_.




























Released 48 years ago on this date.

I do have cleaner, more recent pressings on LP and of course several on CD, but I decided to take out my original vinyl copy today and give that a spin, sides A and B. I was surprised by how wonderful the sound was. Slight static sound on the opening run in groove, but once the music started the noise disappeared and I enjoyed two pristine sides, nearly a half century old. No skips or pops. Wow! That's what you kiddies get if you take care of your toys.


----------



## Pugg

Gabriel Rios - This Marauder's Midnight


----------



## ldiat

i have always loved this tune. viewing hendrix posts. and the lower part of the rif is great


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


>


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The la de das


----------



## bharbeke

Darius Rucker brings us a great new song from his October 2017 album called "Don't."


----------



## Pugg

Eva Cassidy : Song bird.

What a voice.:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

*The Complete Blind Willie Johnson
*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite punk band


----------



## laurie

bharbeke said:


> Darius Rucker brings us a great new song from his October 2017 album called "Don't."


Great song .... I've always dug this guy's voice.


----------



## bharbeke

His first four solo albums have all been great, "all killer, no filler" albums. I'm eagerly awaiting the next one this year.


----------



## SarahTG

Just Panic! At The Disco today


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

​
Kate Bush: The Kick inside.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

no one knows this one!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

if any ones listens to this whole tune i will come and have a few beers with yinz


----------



## ldiat

bye bye we done


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## laurie

bharbeke said:


> His first four solo albums have all been great, "all killer, no filler" albums. I'm eagerly awaiting the next one this year.


I've liked him since Hootie & the Blowfish days, but didn't follow his solo stuff too closely ....
I'll have to check these out. Thanks!


----------



## laurie

It's a Lyle Lovett kind of day ....









_Joshua Judges Ruth (1992)_

My favorite Lyle album, & here's a live version of my favorite Lyle song, _ North Dakota _ (w/
Rickie Lee Jones). I could listen to that voice all. day. long. 
.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just time to slot this gentle offering in before a well-earned beauty sleep.

KISS - ALIVE! (1975)


----------



## Joe B

A "classic" Blue Note release.
*Program: *Sandu, Boperation, Lament for Booker, Hub Tones, Desert Moonlight, Just a Ballad for Woody, Lotus Blossom
*Performers:* Freddie Hubbard: trumpet, flugelhorn; Woody Shaw: trumpet; Kenny Garrett: alto saxophone, flute; Mulgrew Miller: piano; Cecil McBee: bass; Carl Allen: drums.
*Recording:* Recorded at the Van Gelder Studios, Englewood Cliffs, NJ on 11/21/85/ and 11/22/85
*Format:* CD (DDD)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

BOOKER T. & THE MGs "SOUL DRESSING"

Vinyl edition.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...we make no bones about it, we're here to make as much *******, horrible, disgusting noise as is humanly possible...these guys are not censored  "Barney" is a true hero for us all! These guys are my flower power of extreme metal. They convey a good moral for all people


----------



## tortkis

Agneta Nilsson - Heldon (Cuneiform)


----------



## deprofundis

*Godflesh *live at roadburn (tilburg festival Netherland) woaw godflesh never been so tight visceral brutal, a most

*Cecil Taylor*: essensial jazz master, (may i need to says more)


----------



## Pugg

Five Live
George Michael, Lisa Stansfield en Queen


----------



## Granate

After Strauss Operas, a bunch of new releases:









^^
Ben Frost: The Centre Cannot Hold









^^
Benjamin Clementine: I Fell a Fly









^^
Demi Lovato: Tell Me You Love Me









^^
Miley Cyrus: Younger Now









^^
Oscar and The Wolf: Infinity


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Granate

^^
bvdub: Heartless









^^
Four Tet: New Energy









^^
Kölsch: 1989









^^
Missio: Loner









^^
Post Malone: Stoney


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

Ella Fitzgerald: Brighten the corner .


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## regenmusic

Marion Maerz - Burt Bacharach Songbook (Bureau B) [Full Album]

Let's just say I'm skimming through it


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Barbebleu

Conglomerate said:


>


Now that's a fabulous album. I bought it on vinyl back in the day when it was just released. Classic Fahey. Now I must go and listen to it again!


----------



## Barbebleu

Chick Corea - The Musician. Three fantastic cds.

Stephen Stills and Judy Collins - Everybody Knows. Great album by two terrific artists. Hard to believe that Judy is 78. Her voice is just amazing.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

I've been listening to Eric Church's 61 Days in Church - Volume 1. The quality is variable, but I really liked 9 out of these first 30 tracks. Here is a sample of the good stuff:


----------



## Dumbo

The Boswell Sisters, an early 1930s singing trio that I had never heard of until my 97 year old mother asked her Alexa device to play it. Fantastic. You should check them out.

I've been discovering a lot of great old music I would never have known about if we hadn't bought my mom an Amazon Alexa device. 

Huggin'and Chalkin' by Hoagie Carmichael was another fun one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachell Ferrell *: First instrument.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## deprofundis

Im enjoying right now *Sarcofago *: I.N.R.I from Brazil, cult stuff, legends of there genra raw black metal, this is even more extreme than old *Sepultura*, im not a big black metal fan , but i enjoy this and think this was recorded in 1986 way way ahead of time, a metal head would tell you.


----------



## Pugg

Ella Fitzgerald: Hello Love,
Mono LP


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson

Curtis Knight singing?


----------



## eljr

Jessica Pratt
On Your Own Love Again

Release Date January 27, 2015
Duration31:34
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/Songwriter
Indie Folk
Alternative/Indie Rock
Experimental Rock


----------



## Joe B

Another Dawn Upshaw disc has arrived to join the collection. I'm currently playing the disc now. This is my first experience with the music of Vernon Duke. Quite nice. The arrangements, playing, and singing are first rate.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## JeffD

Great Nordic mandolin music! Betcha thought mandolin was boring.









https://www.mandolincafe.com/mp3/mp3/nordicmandolin-gustaf.mp3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Robert Gamble

Ran across this yesterday... can't stop playing it.


----------



## Barbebleu

JeffD said:


> Great Nordic mandolin music! Betcha thought mandolin was boring.
> 
> View attachment 98008
> 
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/mp3/mp3/nordicmandolin-gustaf.mp3


Chris Thile is the greatest living exponent on the mandolin IMHO of course!


----------



## Barbebleu

David Crosby - Sky Trails


----------



## JeffD

Barbebleu said:


> Chris Thile is the greatest living exponent on the mandolin IMHO of course!


He is a once in century musician. And he is only getting better and more interesting.

He is one of the giants among us, who are, percentage wise, not recognized in proportion to their greatness.

That said, there is an explosion of great mandolin playing right now. Just amazing what is out there, and not just narrowly talking about technical ability, but musicality and as well. In all genres, folk, bluegrass, americana, of course,but also classical, blues, jazz, experimental stuff on the cutting edge of meaninglessness, all genres represented.

Don't get me wrong. We mandolinners have a lot of catching up to do. Back in the day, there were more mandolin players, per capita, than there are guitar players, per capita, today. It is hard to conceive of it, but its true.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## deprofundis

Here what im curently listening sludgy industrial act,of the late 80 early 90'', *Grill *album light very eclectic nothing sound close to Grill except_ albooth or breadwinner_ at time but kind off...

Than im also listening to the compilation Mortar, whit eclectic act of noise/ industrial scene of europe, *Gore/hoer* Minimal noise sludge 2 tracks, than Grill Live. Good night folks have a nice nap im goeing to bed it's also 10h30 pm.


----------



## laurie

Dr Johnson said:


>


I've never heard of this band, but I_ really_ like this! Straight off, I thought of George Harrison, & the Beatles, then Celtic folk music; then there's that lovely little string bit (around 3:00) ~ yeah, this is great. Thanks for posting it, Dr. Johnson.


----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> Ran across this yesterday... can't stop playing it.


*Wow*. Can't say I've ever been a Disturbed fan before, but this gave me shivers!


----------



## Joe B

Mike Stern's "Little Shoes":


----------



## Joe B

Yellow Jackets "Sightseeing":


----------



## MattB

Jerry Lee Lewis - The Complete London Sessions










When I can't sleep. Helps me through the night.


----------



## laurie

JeffD said:


> Great Nordic mandolin music! Betcha thought mandolin was boring.
> 
> View attachment 98008
> 
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/mp3/mp3/nordicmandolin-gustaf.mp3


Oh no, never! I've loved the sound of the mandolin since I was a kid & heard Rod Stewart's _Maggie May_.
This clip was great, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Joe B

Sting's "Shape of My Heart":








IMG]


----------



## Joe B

Steely Dan's "The Cave of Altimira":


----------



## Joe B

Steely Dan's "With a Gun":


----------



## Joe B

Luis Villegas "Café Ole":


----------



## laurie

JeffD said:


> That said, there is an explosion of great mandolin playing right now. Just amazing what is out there, and not just narrowly talking about technical ability, but musicality and as well. In all genres, folk, bluegrass, americana, of course,but also classical, blues, jazz, experimental stuff on the cutting edge of meaninglessness, all genres represented.


I would be really interested to hear about your favorite CDs & recommendations (well, maybe not the "cutting edge of meaningless" stuff, for me ~ but everything else!  :lol Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

Enya, bit dull to be honest.


----------



## Joe B

I'll end my evening with "Slip Away", a tune by the Pat Metheny Group:


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> Enya, bit dull to be honest.


"Shepherd Moons" was, in my opinion, her best release.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> "Shepherd Moons" was, in my opinion, her best release.


I bought this one in the charity shop for €1,00


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Heh heh - brings back memories. Clever band in their heyday, and much misunderstood.


----------



## Dr Johnson

For some reason they came to mind :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

From the new album! This one isn't extreme at all


----------



## Robert Gamble

laurie said:


> *Wow*. Can't say I've ever been a Disturbed fan before, but this gave me shivers!


Glad someone else enjoyed this! I was looking for the original and clicked on this one by mistake. Pretty great imagery too.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> Glad someone else enjoyed this! I was looking for the original and clicked on this one by mistake. Pretty great imagery too.


Yeah, the video was striking; definitely upped the shiver factor! 
Don't you love it when you discover something cool by accident?!


----------



## Robert Gamble

laurie said:


> Yeah, the video was striking; definitely upped the shiver factor!
> Don't you love it when you discover something cool by accident?!


Oh yes. Their "Land of Confusion" cover is also pretty good, but far more faithful to the original.


----------



## JeffD

laurie said:


> I would be really interested to hear about your favorite CDs & recommendations (well, maybe not the "cutting edge of meaningless" stuff, for me ~ but everything else!  :lol Thanks!


Here is a favorite album. The whole album.

And Statman has done quite a lot of music since this album came out in the 80s, but I still love this. Every cut on this album I have at one time or another thought was my favorite.


----------



## Pugg

​Caro Emerald.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Living Colour has the most plays by me the last month and Satyricon the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> I bought this one in the charity shop for €1,00


Probably you paid 50 cents too much!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe you guys and gals think I post too much metal, but that's the way it goes. This band is "melodic death metal" and is fierce as hell  Checking out fridays releases.


----------



## deprofundis

I have partial instrumental of L.A usa cult new-wave 80'' band *Savage Republic*, what a great band!
*Cecil Taylor *: Improvisation 3 longs tracks woaw, kilometric fun
*Zeni Geva*: Trance europe experience whitch is a live session on netherlandese radio loud , brutal, no compromises lol

Have a nice day or night from west to east or east to west , occident & orient, talk classical readers, fan, friend, followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some African music before bedtime. First Youssou N'Dour and then Oumou Sangaré.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## JeffD

laurie said:


> I would be really interested to hear about your favorite CDs & recommendations (well, maybe not the "cutting edge of meaningless" stuff, for me ~ but everything else!  :lol Thanks!


Avi Avital is another one of my very favorites. Most of his output is classical music, but he knows few boundaries, as shown in this clip appropriate to this non-classical thread.






And then there is the unforgettable Jethro Burns:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident
Estampies Royales_[/B]_, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310_
Ensemble Nu:n

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
_*Estampies Royales*__, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310_
Ensemble Nu:n

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*_, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310_
Ensemble Nu:n

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> ESTAMPIE
> _A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
> *Estampies Royales*_, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310_
> Ensemble Nu:n
> 
> _Edition Raumklang_


I could swear I've seen this somewhere before.:lol::lol:


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> I could swear I've seen this somewhere before.:lol::lol:


It must be really, really,_ really_ good! :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

laurie said:


> It must be really, really,_ really_ good! :lol:


It is. Twixt genres.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> "Shepherd Moons" was, in my opinion, her best release.









Much better indeed Joe.
only a fiver.


----------



## deprofundis

Well im currently listening to the utter heaviness of *Caspar Brotzmann* : Massaker, guitar laden in the red music, im listening to the compilation Mortar, Brotzmann feautted on it you probably guest it, of experimental noisy experimental rock and industrial.*Nox *is an interresting trio from france doeing '' pagan ttribal industrial'' guitar heayness, groovy, Grill live shredded i swear good compilation all in all.

Second i wanna had other music that shredded in intensity if you will try the song Machinery of *Savage Republic* or the when it's fail song.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Black Widow by Lalo Schifrin


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## laurie

Getting in the mood to enjoy Shawn Mullins live tonight ....
This will be about the 7th (?) time we've seen him ~ I love this guy!


----------



## laurie

Shawn Mullin's version of _House of the Rising Sun _ is my favorite of _any _I've heard ~
played live, it brings the house _*down*_ !! :guitar::clap:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

SALUTARE
*Improvisation on Liturgical Music of the Middle Ages*
Ensemble Nu:n

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## JeffD

This is one of my favorites right now.


----------



## laurie

Here's a fantastic live version of one of my very favorite Shawn Mullins' songs..._ Shimmer._


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## tdc

Bruce Cockburn - If I Had A Rocket Launcher, live Austin City Limits

I love this guy's guitar work


----------



## Pugg

The Corrs Unplugged.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Live at Constitution Hall, December 1973. Wow!


----------



## Barbebleu

tdc said:


> Bruce Cockburn - If I Had A Rocket Launcher, live Austin City Limits
> 
> I love this guy's guitar work


The man is a legend. I have every album, not a dud amongst them, even his Christmas album! His new one Bone on Bone is very, very good


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Big day for Norwegian metal fans. Enslaved released their latest album "E" today. They used to be a black metal band ages ago, but now are very progressive in style.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to Brittish hard psychedelic rock,* Loop,* guitar laden guitar driven in the red like i like it, on and on and on motorik minimalist riffs, bombastic.Godlfesh used the service of Paul Neville from there infameous Streecleaner album, Pure perriod, slaveslate era. Amen to this.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Big day for Norwegian metal fans. Enslaved released their latest album "E" today. They used to be a black metal band ages ago, but now are very progressive in style.


Ah, Norwegian black metal is now considered easy listening. Excellent. :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Hope There's Someone - Anthony and the Johnsons
Reconsider Baby - Elvis
Baby, Let Me Follow You Down -Dylan
Gates of Eden - Dylan
I Want You - Dylan (Dylan at Budokan version)
That's All Right Mama - Elvis
Amirilli - Beniamino Gigli ( yes I know, not non-classical)
Emily - Joanna Newsom
Jealousy - Liz Phair
Needle of Death - Bert Jansch
Song to the Siren - This Mortal Coil
Blue Moon of Kentucky - Elvis
Tom Traubert's Blues - Tom Waits
October Song - Incredible String Band
Skiss 3 - Alice Boman
Alone Again Or - Calexico
Let Me Be - Dan Arborise
Born To Hum - Erin McKeown
Nightfall - Incredible String Band
Wicked Game - London Grammar
She Moved Through The Fair - Arianna Savall
Going Home - Mary Fahl
Johnny Remember Me - John Leyton
Song to the Siren - Tim Buckley (Monkee's TV show version)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pentangle - _Cruel Sister_ (1970)

One of the more overlooked Pentangle albums, but certainly not lacking in drama - the obligatory murder ballad, an ode to the ill-fated North West Passage expedition from the 1840s and much else besides (not least an epic version of _Jack Orion_). Proof positive that us Brits can do bleak misery as well as anyone else but with the haunting bleakness comes a peculiar kind of beauty.


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> Pentangle - _Cruel Sister_ (1970)
> 
> One of the more overlooked Pentangle albums, but certainly not lacking in drama - the obligatory murder ballad, an ode to the ill-fated North West Passage expedition from the 1840s and much else besides (not least an epic version of _Jack Orion_). Proof positive that us Brits can do bleak misery as well as anyone else but with the haunting bleakness comes a peculiar kind of beauty.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## Pugg

Sam Cooke.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

love this tune.....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Barbebleu said:


> Ah, Norwegian black metal is now considered easy listening. Excellent. :lol:


Haha! Not really easy listening  but progressive (black) metal is what they have become.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

ANGEL SONG
*Kenny Wheeler* - trumpet, flugelhorn
Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
Dave Holland - double-bass
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## Pugg

Miles Davis ‎- Birth Of The Cool

Vinyl.


----------



## Casebearer

Heartbreakingly beautiful.


----------



## Casebearer

Imagine losing your 15 year old son....


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Owllistening

Last week I was staying in a holiday cottage. Among a huge stack of CDs they had there I found one of Roy Orbison's hits and I was immediately transported back to my youth. I think I bought one or two of his singles back in the day. He actually wasn't as good a singer as I'd remembered him, but it still gave me warm, nostalgic glow and I couldn't resist downloading a collection when I got home. I find myself wondering what an operatic tenor or soprano might make of some of his big power ballads.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Blancrocher

Gets good at 1:30


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

starthrower said:


>


Whats it like, Good to see a Ed Mann CD


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

for Itullian


----------



## starthrower

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Whats it like, Good to see a Ed Mann CD


It's a great sounding modern jazz/fusion disc. A few female vocal tracks which are very good. Features Chad Wackerman, the Fowler brothers, Doug Lunn on bass.






PS This was released back in 1990 right after Get Up in '88.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAK OF THE DEVIL
*John Abercrombie Trio*
John Abercrombie - guitars
Dan Wall - Hammond B3 organ
Adam Nussbaum - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im listning to heavy psychedelic rock revival of 80-early 90''
Whit *Cable Regime *sounded strangely like godflesh more spacy less metal
and *Loop*, another psychedelic guitar laden rock fill whit motorik stoners riffs
yet fine in execution not sloppy or anything.I discover* Ramleh *and dont know what to think about em yet i only hear one song
And that about it folks experimental colorfull rock music for meal for tonight.Love my friends , followers, readers please take care.

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

BEING THERE
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Ocean Of Wisdom, Karuna, Tibet, Rhythm Of Dakini, Presence, Thanksgiving To Mother Earth, Journey With Ancients, Peace Through Kindness 
*Performer:* Nawang Khechog
*Composer:* Nawang Khechog
*Recording: *Recorded at Mochi House, USA
*Format:* CD (DDD-6/20/95)
*Label: *Domo


----------



## Pugg

Harry Jr. Connick - Only You.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

*Mark Lanegan* - One Way Street (The Sub Pop Albums)










The only Mark I prefer to Mark Sandman and Maker's Mark.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

The Soul Sessions Vol. 2
Joss Stone


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## eljr

Yusuf / Cat Stevens
The Laughing Apple

Release Date September 15, 2017
Duration33:26
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Contemporary Singer/Songwriter
Soft Rock


----------



## Pugg

Cleo Laine sings Sondheim


----------



## SixFootScowl

Exploring some Edgar Winter I have never heard before.


----------



## MattB

Sammy Davis and drums.


----------



## bharbeke

Sara Evans - I Keep Looking

This is one of my favorite songs. That killer riff to start things out, the way "unsatisfied" rolls off the tongue, the observation of human nature, the guitar solo, and just plain being a good tune give it a lot of staying power.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just coming into Summer here


----------



## Pugg

Hometime/ Alison Moyet


----------



## Itullian

deleted..............


----------



## ldiat

Itullian said:


> deleted..............


its cool go ahead and post!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Joe B

Mikey sure does know how to write a song.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> ​


perry como!? born not too far from where i was born and lived Canonsburg, Pa.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Having gone off the classical straight and narrow, as I can from time to time, I finally found the right place to post:

An old favourite album from my youth:

View attachment 98463


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Spilt Enz


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


>


I've got that album on vinyl last year. Etta is great.


----------



## Blancrocher

Neil Young - Old Man


----------



## Blancrocher

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing


----------



## Blancrocher

Nina Simone - Sinnerman


----------



## starthrower

Just picked this up for under 7 dollars. Contains two superb live sessions recorded in 1982 and 1984 in NYC, and Concord, CA respectively.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONGEST RIVER
*Olivia Chaney*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Pugg

*Norah Jones*


----------



## tortkis

Condo - Peter Gordon & Love Of Life Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

*Lou Reed's : Metal Machine Music* aka MMM, beautifull crafted noise, no irritant here you like guitar laden wall of sound. art form that minimalist and noisy than voila! the plat de resistance, MMM would inspired countless band of brittish scene associated whit Mathew Bower of_* skullflower fame and the more Obscur work of Splintered, Merzbow*_ and ect...what an album an a classic noise that is almost new-age what living paradox and i love it.

:tiphat: good night from west to east nighty night or sunshine day for some take care.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I practiced guitar today until I wanted to hear some DISCO...CHIC, Michael Jackson, Sister Sledge, Earth Wind & Fire...Sometimes this happens


----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


>


This is a perfect song!


----------



## laurie

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I practiced guitar today until I wanted to hear some DISCO...CHIC, Michael Jackson, Sister Sledge, Earth Wind & Fire...Sometimes this happens


So, what exactly did you listen to??


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli

This'll make 10 posts. That's the last 4 non-classical videos I "liked" at YT


----------



## laurie

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Always liked this song .... this is kind of a lack-luster version tho, imo..... dedicated, as always, to an old boyfriend eek 
(_& I'm glad that my husband is not on this forum!_)


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli

This was next when Twylyte was over.


----------



## Larkenfield

Loved the Zappa. Tight band! Advance Romance Lyrics: 
https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/frankzappa/advanceromance.html

No more credit
From the liquor store
Suit is all dirty, boy
Shoes is all wore
Tired and lonely, my
Heart is all sore
Advance romance
I can't stand it no more

Told me she loved me
I believed what she said
Took me for a sucker, boy
All corn-fed
Next thing I knew
She had a bolt on the door
Advance romance
I can't use it no more

She took George's watch
Like they always do
(It was a Timex, too!)
No more money, boy
I shoulda knew
The way she do me, boy
She might do you, too
Advance romance
People I am through!

More...


----------



## Mowgli

Larkenfield said:


> Loved the Zappa. Tight band!...


Bongo Fury was one of my first Zappa albums back in the 70's and it's still one of my favorites along with Hot Rats for moar Beefheart content :cheers:


----------



## tdc

Very early STP, Weiland's voice is god-like.


----------



## tdc

Maybe because I grew up in the '80's sometimes I like to listen to this retro synth music. This album cover is way more hard core than the actual music by the way.


----------



## Mowgli

I bought Black Ribbons by Shooter Jennings & Stephen King on the day it was released in 2010
This song was featured on Sons Of Anarchy. Go fullscreen HD . It's awesome.


----------



## Casebearer

Mowgli said:


>


Suspense video! Great tree bridge building.


----------



## Casebearer

Mowgli said:


> I bought Black Ribbons by Shooter Jennings & Stephen King on the day it was released in 2010
> This song was featured on Sons Of Anarchy. Go fullscreen HD . It's awesome.


Wonderful video and great music. I did go full screen and it was certainly worth it. (I wanna shoot all of these planes out of the sky now.)


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## bharbeke

I heard this on the radio last night. It's got a very catchy chorus.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Shame about the cheesy DJ talking over the start...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

80's style


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

butterflies and zebras.......


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

lets dance!


----------



## Barbebleu

Ane Brun's new covers album - Leave Me Breathless. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Mowgli

Love that sig @Barbeleu

The timing changes are a little awkward to my classical(al)/rocker ears in the first 4 or so minutes in this one. It's like 2 songs (and 2 different videos) in 1 - skip to 4:30 or so if it bugs you. It's all good but if you can't stand difficult time changes then part 2 starts at about 4:45

Go HD Fullscreen






Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me.
lets me see.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn beyond the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition, missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines.

Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me.
lets me see there is so much more
and beckons me to look through to these infinite possibilities.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn outside the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition leaving opportunities behind.

Feed my will to feel this moment urging me to cross the line.
Reaching out to embrace the random.
Reaching out to embrace whatever may come.

I embrace my desire to, I embrace my desire to
feel the rhythm, to feel connected
enough to step aside and weep like a widow
to feel inspired, to fathom the power,
to witness the beauty, to bathe in the fountain,
to swing on the spiral, to swing on the spiral,
to swing on the spiral of our divinity and still be a human.

With my feet upon the ground I lose myself
between the sounds and open wide to suck it in.
I feel it move across my skin.
I'm reaching up and reaching out.
I'm reaching for the random or whatever will bewilder me.
Whatever will bewilder me.
And following our will and wind we may just go where no one's been.
We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been.

Spiral out. Keep going...


----------



## Mowgli

I got Pan's Labyrinth on Blu Ray - No Regrets - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457430/


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

_Band of Gypsies_ (live at the Fillmore East 31/12/69 and 01/01/70):










_First Rays of the New Rising Sun_ (all but one track recorded between 1969-70):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Mowgli

Hello to you


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli

Elementary Season 4 Episode 20


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli

I think the theme song to the Netflix series Hand Of God sounds a little like 7 Nation Army


----------



## Mowgli

Brand spanking new upload. This guy has a helluva collection.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A twist on the Zappa story.............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

SHIRLEY COLLINS Barbara Allen


----------



## Guest

WET WILLIE Keep on smilin'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Steve Winwood solo album in all but name. Forget the over-produced 80s and all its attendant MTV with all its massive earning potential ******** - this man helmed this wonderful album at the ripe old age of 22.


----------



## Selby

The latest from Wolves in the Throne Room and BLUT AUS NORD


----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

RANDY NEWMAN: Political Science






Australia is saved!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Really, even when a scotchman sing this one


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> Steve Winwood solo album in all but name. Forget the over-produced 80s and all its attendant MTV with all its massive earning potential ******** - this man helmed this wonderful album at the ripe old age of 22.


I like your taste in music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Super Rail Band of the Buffet Hotel de la Gare, Bamako.


----------



## Casebearer

Good choice Kjetil! As you're too busy or lazy :devil: I'll post a YT-link


----------



## Pugg

Roxy music / bryan ferry - Street life - 20 great hits


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Ingélou

Just beautiful... :angel:


----------



## Barbebleu

Robin Williamson and His Merry Band - American Stonehenge. The album between A Glint at the Kindling and Journey's Edge and unjustifiably, in my opinion, much overlooked.


----------



## MattB




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> I like your taste in music.


Thank you. I've loved this album for nearly forty years - such a pity Chris Wood and Jim Capaldi are no longer with us as Traffic would be one of the few bands I'd have gone out of my way to see had the three core members reformed (even better had Dave Mason been involved despite his early oddball songs). Capaldi and Winwood reformed briefly in the mid-90s but the two of them just wasn't 'Trafficy' enough for me - presumably had Chris Wood been alive he'd have joined them as he loved being in the band.


----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


>


Is that the same kind of speed they want today?


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Joe B

*In the car earlier this afternoon:*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## MattB

John Carpenter's music is on Bandcamp, and it's great!

Anthology: Movie Themes 1974 - 1998











https://johncarpentermusic.bandcamp.com/


----------



## pmsummer

WORLDBEAT BACH
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Jeremy Wall - arranger, keyboards
*Richard Stoltzman* - clarinet
Gary Burton - vibes, marimba
Eddie Gomez - double bass
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## starthrower

RIP Richard Abrams 1930-2017


----------



## pmsummer

FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*

_BAG Production_


----------



## Pugg

the undisputed truth - Face to face with the truth


----------



## Mowgli

I enjoyed the (appropriate) background music in Colin's latest


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First this




...then this




Old favorites tonight


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> Steve Winwood solo album in all but name. Forget the over-produced 80s and all its attendant MTV with all its massive earning potential ******** - this man helmed this wonderful album at the ripe old age of 22.


One of the most underrated bands of all time - Welcome to the Canteen is one of my favourite albums despite the dodgy sound.
There is a spontaneity and joy in the music making that is hard to find elsewhere - a great live album.
That & Humble Pie's "Rockin the Fillmore" were the live albums I loved as a youngster. I guess I should also mention "Made in japan" Purple's finest moments!


----------



## Malx

Currently an album I have not listened to for years:


----------



## Barbebleu

Robin Williamson and Clive Palmer - At The Pure Fountain. A delight.


----------



## Malx

Just before bed - If I

View attachment 98856


----------



## Mowgli

Malx said:


> I guess I should also mention "Made in japan" Purple's finest moments!


MIJ is my favorite live hard rock album.
Here's another DP finest moments (not Ian Gillan so maybe Blackmore's finest moments...) -

Ritchie Blackmore sacrifices 3 Strats to the metal gods
The trip starts peaking at about 8:30
Blackmore spotlight at 12:30
Guitar duel at 14:40
Psychosis at 17:40

I prefer the version on Made In Japan but I saw this live on TV the day of the show.
I was a Die-Hard Deep Purple fan already but had never seen anything like this before.


----------



## Mowgli

Another great Space Truckin
Found on the DP Copenhagen DVD, plz correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Pugg

ABBA on vinyl.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

GO AWAY FROM MY WORLD
*Marianne Faithfull*

_London_


----------



## Mowgli

LP playing - https://www.allmusic.com/album/rock-roll-music-to-the-world-mw0000204928


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* "Forward March", "Yolanda, You Learn", "The First Circle", "If I Could", "Tell It All", "End of the Game", "Mas Alla", "Praise"
*Performers: *Pat Metheny Group
*Composers:* Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays
*Recording:* Recorded 2/15-19/84 at Power Station, New York
*Format:* CD (AAD-1984)
*Label: *ECM

The title track "The First Circle" is on par with Steely Dan's "Aja" as a ground breaking work. It won the 1984 Grammy for "Best Jazz Fusion Performance."


----------



## Pugg




----------



## tdc

Young Guns - Weight of the World


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mowgli said:


> LP playing - https://www.allmusic.com/album/rock-roll-music-to-the-world-mw0000204928


Really good solid album - the critics didn't like it as much as _Ssssh_ or _Cricklewood Green_ but this is the TYA album I've enjoyed the most.


----------



## pmsummer

BRAZIL BOSSA NOVA & BLUES

*Herbie Mann* - flute
Hagood Hardy - vibraphone
Billy Bean - guitar
Bill Salter - bass
Willie Bobo - drums
Carlos "Patato" Valdes - congas
Carmen Costa - maracas
José de Paula - tambourine

_United Artists Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

RETROSPECTIVE
_The Best of_
*Buffalo Springfield*

_ATCO_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still Crazy After All These Years.


----------



## Vronsky

Traffic: John Barleycorn Must Die (1970)


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Casebearer

I saw Donny McCaslin today at a jazz festival. The studiowork I've heard of him is much more interesting than the concert was.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Casebearer said:


> Is that the same kind of speed they want today?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Selby

Mount Eerie (Phil Elverum)
Wind's Poem


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Cannibal Corpse. It's pretty metal \m/ Heard the whole album in one go, on headphones. Intense, should be album of the year!


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


>


So, yes and no. Speed is probably speedier today.

Interesting documentary on The Small Faces btw.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Casebearer

And now I've started watching a documentary on Steve Marriot's career with Humble Pie...


----------



## Vronsky

Return to Forever: Romantic Warrior (1976)


----------



## Vronsky

Julian Jay Savarin: Waiters on the dance (1971)


----------



## Mowgli

A year ago we were eatin' sammiches on Easy Street


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky

The Beatles: Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (1967, Audiophil edition)


----------



## Casebearer

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I bought that one cheap when I was 15 but one of the LP's was missing so I got rid of it again. Maybe I shouldn't have. I woudn't have if I had known the direction popular music took later.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Emmylou Harris - Red Dirt Girl


----------



## Pugg

Mae McKenna US vinyl LP album (LP record)
Tracklisting / Additional Info: 
01 Dying to Live Winter 3:51
02 Once in the Morning Webb 3:33
03 All in Love Is Fair Wonder 3:47
04 Other Side of Me Greenfield, Sedaka 3:12
05 Song for Simon Rafferty 3:03
06 Together We Get By Brook 3:50
07 Elderberry Wine John, Taupin 3:43
08 How Could We Dare to Be Wrong Blunstone, Dennys 3:45
09 Imagine Lennon 3:24
10 Black-Eyed Susan Brown Traditional 3:58
11 Said the Major Brook 2:54
12 Old Man Newman 4:00


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Malx

Earlier today I drifted off from the classical straight and narrow on to the wilds of the rock world.
Well truth be told not too wild!

Played two classic tracks from my youth:

The Wizard - Uriah Heep from the Demons and Wizards album & from the album Fragile - Heart of the Sunrise by Yes.


----------



## Pugg

Fantastic Joe, thanks again,


----------



## Sonata

Pink Floyd, Endless River


----------



## Vronsky

Herbie Hancock: Head Hunters (1973)


----------



## Vronsky

Billy Cobham: Spectrum (1973)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Earlier today I drifted off from the classical straight and narrow on to the wilds of the rock world.
> Well truth be told not too wild!
> 
> Played two classic tracks from my youth:
> 
> The Wizard - Uriah Heep from the Demons and Wizards album & from the album Fragile - Heart of the Sunrise by Yes.


Hope the cheesecloth kurta and the crushed velvet loon pants still fit. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> Hope the cheesecloth kurta and the crushed velvet loon pants still fit. :lol:


I was never into the fashion of the early seventies - thank goodness! But if I had been I fancy there would be little chance of them fitting now.


----------



## LezLee

Micah P Hinson - Presents The Holy Strangers

I’ve been a fan of Micah P Hinson for several years and have seen him once. I love his songs but he has a strange presence. He was with his equally weird wife who tried without success to play drums.


----------



## Pugg

MELINA MERCOURI: MELINA - JE SUIS GRECQUE


----------



## bharbeke

Josh Groban - Noel (Deluxe Edition)

I love his voice, and he hits a home run with "Ave Maria."


----------



## Vronsky

Pink Floyd: The Dark Side of the Moon (1973) (Bernie Grundman Remaster)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cwarchc

I was lucky enough to see these guys earlier in the year

An amazing musician and he knows how to work a crowd


----------



## Vronsky

Vlatko Stefanovski & Bodan Arsovski: Zodiac (1990)


----------



## MattB

An Intimate Piano Session

Duke Ellington


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Casebearer

cwarchc said:


> I was lucky enough to see these guys earlier in the year
> 
> An amazing musician and he knows how to work a crowd


NIce but nevertheless I'll beat you on your Reverend with my Reverend ha ha.






Listen past the (fabulous!) intro which takes about 2 minutes. I was present at that concert by the way (front row).


----------



## Casebearer

Zappa - Waffenspiel






Great eerie sounds from a dying man.


----------



## Casebearer

Beat the reaper.






Even more incredible sounds that get you spellbound.


----------



## Casebearer

Dio fa. A divine piece


----------



## Casebearer

With N-Lite (quoting In The Navy) it might even be getting better if thta's possible at all. I'm addicted to Zappa's xenographic pieces.


----------



## Casebearer

There's just one advice for all this music. Don't try to grasp it. Just get lost in it and you'll be fine.


----------



## Casebearer

I must conclude this with Amnerika. A Zappa piece I'm incredibly fond of and this is by far the best performance. It makes me crave.... For what? I don't know, it's not important, life maybe.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Byrds' third outing, and the first post-Gene Clark. As a result of Clark's departure after co-writing and recording the stunning _Eight Miles High_ David Crosby and Roger McGuinn had to find their individual song-writing feet fast - the results here were mixed but the experience of being thrown in the deep bore riper fruit on the two albums which followed this one, especially when bass guitarist Chris Hillman unexpectedly emerged with good songs of his own.

That said, this is a really satisfying album of diverse material - space rock, Scottish folk, country, faux-soul, Eastern-influenced drone - all embellished by McGuinn's trademark chiming Rickenbacker and the group's harmony vocals, and one of only a couple of peak-period Byrds LPs which doesn't contain any Dylan covers. Their adaptation of _I Know My Rider_ is the highlight of the bonus tracks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

WOOD
*Brian Bromberg*

_A440_


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Casebearer

Analysis of Frownland on Trout Mask Replica


----------



## Barbebleu

Trouble no More. Bootleg Series Vol. 13 - Bob Dylan. Fabulous stuff from the gospel tours. I have a fair few bootlegs from that period so this is nice to have an official release.


----------



## LezLee

Just remembered an old favourite

*Kraftwerk* Trans-Europe Express


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENCHANTED ISLES
_Harp Music of Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales_
*Carol Thompson* - harps
_
Dorian_


----------



## Merl

Been playing the new Darkness album in the car. After many albums of crud (their first was a hard rock classic), 'Pinewood Smile' is a real return to form. Lyrics are really good and it makes me smile from beginning to end. It's good to see a band laughing at themselves.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## LezLee

*Merl*:
Many years ago my niece was studying at Jodrell Bank for her doctorate in Astrophysics. She was to go to New Mexico to see and use the Very Large Array Radio Telescope. It was suggested she fly out in a couple of days' time but asked could she postpone it for a day as she'd booked to see The Darkness...........


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

One of the scariest singers I've ever heard - maybe it's the scratches and pops on what few listenable 78's still existed by the time they were exhumed and transferred onto cd half a century later, maybe it's the myth behind the man and all the attendant black folklore and superstition, maybe it's the fact that only half of his lyrics have ever been properly deciphered...whatever it is and whatever made it, this is American music that should be preserved and protected for ever.


----------



## Mowgli

elgars ghost said:


> One of the scariest singers I've ever heard - maybe it's the scratches and pops on what few listenable 78's still existed by the time they were exhumed and transferred onto cd half a century later, maybe it's the myth behind the man and all the attendant black folklore and superstition, maybe it's the fact that only half of his lyrics have ever been properly deciphered...whatever it is and whatever made it, this is American music that should be preserved and protected for ever.


That's been sitting in my Amazon cart for many months. Are you playing the 3CD set?
Howizit compared to the Charlie P recordings available 10+ years ago?
8 reviewers like it but...

Br1tag upped this 4 short hours ago. It opens with one of my favorite Zappa rockers. Doreen. It's worth popping it open even for a non-fan just for the shots of his extensive "unofficial" Zappa collection. Chunga's has some wicked riffing. But wait, there's more.


----------



## Pugg

​
from last night


----------



## Casebearer

Mowgli said:


> That's been sitting in my Amazon cart for many months. Are you playing the 3CD set?
> Howizit compared to the Charlie P recordings available 10+ years ago?
> 8 reviewers like it but...
> 
> Br1tag upped this 4 short hours ago. It opens with one of my favorite Zappa rockers. Doreen. It's worth popping it open even for a non-fan just for the shots of his extensive "unofficial" Zappa collection. Chunga's has some wicked riffing. But wait, there's more.


I didn't know that. About Mark Pinske I mean. He's responsible for the Zappa sound I love most! I've always immensely loved the sound on Them or Us (Doreen! I love you), Thingfish, Guitar and several other albums from this period. I all have them on vinyl that sounds incredible. I thought it was the mastering technique (DMM) or the quality of the vinyl or so but it's the engineering!


----------



## Casebearer

The sixties had many great Dutch bands, especially from The Hague and Rotterdam.

Q65 was one of the great and very popular bands from The Hague.





That's three years before Led Zeppelin did it.


----------



## Casebearer

Another one was The Golden Earrings (later: Golden Earrings). In the sixties they had a quite different sound from their internationally better known 70's and 80's songs.

One of their great songs from the 60's:






Another one:






But I probably like even more this one from 1971:


----------



## Merl

^Loved Golden Earring. Finally got to see them 30 years later (they never toured the UK after the early 70s). It meant an 8 hour round trip from Manchester to Ipswich, though. 'She Flies on Strange Wings' is probably my fave Earring song (apart from Mad Love's Comin' and 'Vanilla Queen').


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mowgli said:


> That's been sitting in my Amazon cart for many months. Are you playing the 3CD set?
> Howizit compared to the Charlie P recordings available 10+ years ago?
> 8 reviewers like it but...


Yes, it was the three-disc set on the Complete Blues imprint. The only other set that I remember being released was the seven-disc _Screamin' and Hollerin' the Blues_ collection on Revenant for which _Mojo_ gave an in-depth review. I was tempted by it (not least because of the inclusion of an informative book by John Fahey) but in the end I decided that including music by Patton's contemporaries was gilding the lily too much despite how good the music may have been, so I decided that the three-disc set of Patton's official discography covered the essential bases. And to be honest, I'm not sure whether the recordings are in a position to be cleaned up any more without losing some of the essence which makes them such a time-in-a-bottle listening experience in the first place - I think Delta blues is one of those rare genres where sonic limitations can actually enhance the music.


----------



## Vronsky

Tangerine Dream: Zeit (1972)


----------



## Pugg

John mayer - Born and raised


----------



## tdc

Hey Hey my my Rock n Roll can never die
There is more to the picture, than meets the eye...


----------



## tdc

"Banksters are gangsters, that's what I'm yelling, they own your reality and control your salary."


----------



## tdc

Young Guns - Rising Up


----------



## MattB

Max Richter - Woolf Works, The Waves, Tuesday

Lecture by Gillian Anderson.






Beautiful.


----------



## Sonata

The Doors: Morrison Hotel


----------



## pmsummer

WATERSHED
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*
_
Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

​
Rachelle Ferrell


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## starthrower

Steve Wilson re-mix single CD.

Decided to forgo the deluxe set. They are nice, but my other three mostly sit on the shelf as I don't have surround sound.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

PAUL DESMOND & THE MODERN JAZZ QUARTET
_Recorded Live on December 25, 1971 at Town Hall/NYC_
*Paul Desmond
The Modern Jazz Quartet*

_Red Baron_


----------



## Pugg

​
Want Two /Rufus Wainwright


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli

You can click "CC" to turn the subtitles off


----------



## Mowgli

Kath & The Gang


----------



## Mowgli

I started a Bach WTC video and recognized something that I didn't notice on my Richter CD.
I recognized a guitar intro from side 2 of Black Sabbath's Master Of Reality album.
The very first track Prelude I sounds quite similar to Orchid, the intro to Lord Of This World.
Missus & I recognize it on the Richter piano version but it's strikingly similar on harpsichord.
Tony Iommi isn't classically trained. Maybe he heard it somewhere and it just stuck in his head.
The MOR guitar intros were just bits of noodling in the studio that they had recorded.




sounds like Part I's Prelude I on harpsichord IMO


----------



## pmsummer

PROMISES KEPT
*Steve Kuhn* - piano
w/Strings
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

[video=facebook_share;1856571891025852]https://www.facebook.com/Koranayarita2016/videos/1856571891025852/[/video]


----------



## pmsummer

[video=facebook_share;1311583312222636]https://www.facebook.com/ra50.david/videos/1311583312222636/[/video]


----------



## Casebearer

Mowgli said:


>


I think it's 42 years ago I heard this last. Still don't like it that much ha ha. :lol:


----------



## SONDEK

Check out the whole album... NEW DAWN


----------



## Mowgli

Casebearer said:


> I think it's 42 years ago I heard this last. Still don't like it that much ha ha. :lol:


different machine


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Pugg

​
Fancy Words for Failure 
Julian Velard


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## smoledman




----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
Gary Burton Quintet
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - electric bass
Bob Moses - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## Pugg

​
Dusty Springfield ‎- Dusty In Memphis 
Vinyl edition.​


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Art Rock

The gallery is open, so I picked some videos from my favourite artist to play.


----------



## Mowgli

over & over & over...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Malx

This album and the wonderful Pawn Hearts are my two favourite Van Der Graaf Generator albums, both stand the test of time.

View attachment 99309


----------



## tdc

Erasure (live) - The Innocents


----------



## pmsummer

SPIRITS
*Richard Stolzman*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## Pugg

The Beatles: Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
on vinyl


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


>


I don't remember if I got that one first or Aqualung. I played both till they were grey and have very fond memories of the intimate feel of Living in the Past.


----------



## Casebearer

Malx said:


> This album and the wonderful Pawn Hearts are my two favourite Van Der Graaf Generator albums, both stand the test of time.
> 
> View attachment 99309


Don't know why but I missed out on VDGG for the main part during my youth but I saw Peter Hammill live once in London (Odeon Hammersmith) in the summer of 1980 or so. Wonderful it was.


----------



## Casebearer

I remember now. Although the music is great and many songs are as well, I don't always like his voice.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## LezLee

Not listened to this for about a year. Still great!


----------



## starthrower

John Fahey-America










The Yellow Princess


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Two Young brothers now gone, first George and now Malcolm RIP


----------



## elgar's ghost

RIP Malcolm Young - a true Aussie and Scotsman.

Not listening to AC//DC yet, though.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Pugg

​
Ella in Berlin.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Today I listened to a ton of Chicago's first 8 albums. I loved Terry Kath and recently had seen a program featuring his daughter (who was only 2 years old when he died), searching for her fathers famous Fender Telecaster guitar. In the program, she interviews the band and many associated with them. It was wonderful and heart-rending. She finds the guitar and learns so much more about her father. A truly lovable dude and the heart and soul of Chicago, a band that would never be the same after he was gone.


----------



## Mowgli

KJ von NNJ said:


> Today I listened to a ton of Chicago's first 8 albums. I loved Terry Kath and recently had seen a program featuring his daughter (who was only 2 years old when he died), searching for her fathers famous Fender Telecaster guitar. In the program, she interviews the band and many associated with them. It was wonderful and heart-rending. She finds the guitar and learns so much more about her father. A truly lovable dude and the heart and soul of Chicago, a band that would never be the same after he was gone.


I posted a Kath & The Gang concert from 1970 two pages ago. You caught that right?
Love that early CTA - http://www.talkclassical.com/6106-non-classical-im-currently-955.html#post1347689
Do you remember what that show was called? I'd like to watch that.

I remember the day when he FUBT. So tragic.
I'm pretty sure we were driving around and heard it on the radio.
We were all into Van Halen & Zeppelin & Tull and my friends didn't get why I was blown away.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

I've been neglecting my non-classical collection. I have tried to remedy that this weekend (while still listening to plenty of Beethoven piano sonatas, Verdi opera and Salieri Requiem in between)

*Apocalyptica: Worlds Apart *(heavy metal cello)








*
Harry Connick Jr. Your Songs*









*Liv Kristine: Vervain* (Symphonic Metal)


----------



## Pugg

Brian Flanagan: Where Dreams Are Made


----------



## Casebearer

Not their hit album but the more you listen to it .....


----------



## regenmusic

The Overcomers - By The Door


----------



## Czech composer

What do you think about it???


----------



## Sonata

*David Nevue: A Delicate Joy*
Relaxing solo piano music. I love the cover art on this. The art and album title both really encapsulate the spirit of the music 









Evanescense: self titled album


----------



## Pugg

​
The Corrs: Forgiven, Not Forgotten
(180g vinyl)


----------



## tdc

_"Some people are very content with living a very quiet, well mannered, orderly life when so many obvious injustices are going on. They just seem to ignore it or not care at all, letting it happen without ever becoming involved. I think that's sad." _- Jim Morrison


----------



## KenOC

tdc said:


> _"Some people are very content with living a very quiet, well mannered, orderly life when so many obvious injustices are going on. They just seem to ignore it or not care at all, letting it happen without ever becoming involved. I think that's sad." _- Jim Morrison


If they wait until injustices cease, they may wait a very long time indeed.


----------



## ldiat

Czech composer said:


> What do you think about it???


i like grapefruit horse by that name and a restaurant in vegas


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thomas Mapfumo and the Blacks Unlimited-Danger Zone


----------



## Sonata

*Radiohead: The Bends*









Music from my adolescence


----------



## Merl

I've been playing a lot of rock this week. I started with the Darkness' new album (Pinewood Smile) which is rather amusing>






Then it was some wonderful old Sabbath










and finally Morrissey's excellent new album.....


----------



## Guest

It is great indeed to welcome back these friends! I just received this original Manticore pressing. The cover is well-worn, but the discs are near-mint. It puts the CDs to shame! I saw this tour (although they included a shortened "Pictures" as I recall), so it makes a nice souvenir.


----------



## Pugg

Aretha Franklin: A Brand New Me: Aretha Franklin With The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Think
Don't play that song (You lied)
I say a little prayer
A brand new me
(You make me feel like) A natural woman
Angel
Border Song (Holy Moses)
Let it be
People get ready
You're all I need to get by
Son of a Preacher Man

new on vinyl.


----------



## Mowgli

https://www.discogs.com/Bruce-Springsteen-Greetings-From-Asbury-Park-NJ/release/2683678

First issue plus someone stuck an old concert promo sheet in it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Merl

Today...... BUCKETHEAD Claymation Courtyard.


----------



## starthrower

Sending best wishes and get wells to guitar legend Jerry Donahue who has suffered a severe stroke.

http://sweetrelief.org/program/jerry-donahue-fund/


----------



## tdc

Blooded the Brave - Freedumb


----------



## Pugg

​
Hotel California


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

Excellent album. Two disks. Some songs (Slow Train & Gotta Serve Somebody) occur on both disks with '79 and '81 performance dates so you can see how the performance evolved over time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Satyricon \m/ Fuel For Hatred right now!


----------



## Barbebleu

Fritz Kobus said:


> Excellent album. Two disks. Some songs (Slow Train & Gotta Serve Somebody) occur on both disks with '79 and '81 performance dates so you can see how the performance evolved over time.


Nice Fritz. I treated myself to the 8 disc box. Three into it and nary a dud so far. There are some wonderful versions of some of his best material. I love all the Dylan periods and this one, the Temples in Flames period, is a badly neglected and underrated one imho.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
with Eberhard Weber
_
ECM_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Barbebleu said:


> Nice Fritz. I treated myself to the 8 disc box. Three into it and nary a dud so far. There are some wonderful versions of some of his best material. I love all the Dylan periods and this one, the Temples in Flames period, is a badly neglected and underrated one imho.


The 8-disk set would be awesome! I might have to get it someday. Meanwhile, they need an official release in good sound of the Dylan/Petty concerts.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


>


Oooh, it's a while since I heard this. Thanks for reminder.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> PASSENGERS
> *The Gary Burton Quartet*
> with Eberhard Weber
> _
> ECM_


A fantastic Burton album from one of his best bands, although I've yet to hear a dud album from the great GB.


----------



## Malx

Probably the most commercial/accessible record the Captain recorded but is has a special something going for it I rather like.

View attachment 99471


The next most commercial/accessible recording from the Captain, probably a desert island disc for me - it just stimulates so many memories for me.

I first heard this when I was about 14 years of age and it totally changed how I looked at and listened to music forever - it made the standard pop music of my youth sound vacuous, the rest is history.

View attachment 99478


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Finally this evening before bed - "Waiting for a train" & "Loan me a Dime" from this wonderful album. This was before Boz went commercial and still had a rootsy, bluesy feel to his music. Duane Allman plays some fantastic guitar on "Dime" - a vastly underrated album in my humble opinion.

View attachment 99479


----------



## Mowgli

I'm checking my Hendrix boots. They tend to be excellent. No room for subpar when there's so much awesome. I already found a dud and IIRC that Canadian Club disc's speed is way off. Swingin' Pig are always nothing but the best. Stones, Zappa, Little Feat, Doors & Neil Young are next.


----------



## Pugg

​
Alain Clark 'Bad Therapy'


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> ​
> Hotel California


I think there is not one band and album I dislike as much the Eagles. Hotel California - together with Gerry Rafferty - is for me the landmark of regresssion in popular musical development.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some kind of party-techno-junk...Our neighbours must think their music is so good, they have to share it with everyone...


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


>


Again another excellent reminder. I actually have these on vinyl as well as cd. Amazing music by three colossal musicians.


----------



## Barbebleu

Casebearer said:


> I think there is not one band and album I dislike as much the Eagles. Hotel California - together with Gerry Rafferty - is for me the landmark of regresssion in popular musical development.


You were doing fine until you lumped the wonderful Gerry Rafferty in with the execrable Eagles.


----------



## schigolch

The legendary Alberta Hunter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Mowgli

Judas Liszt - Mephisto Waltz After Midnight


----------



## Vronsky

Pink Floyd: Obscured by Clouds (1972)


----------



## Malx

After discovering Captain Beefheart at the age of 14 Zappa was next, this album and Peaches en Regalia in particular remind me of family holidays driving down to England stopping in laybys for lunch eating sandwiches and hard boiled eggs along with hot milky coffee. 
My mother constantly asked me to turn down my portable cassette player when this album was playing.

View attachment 99510


My mother was a formidable lady but no real musical taste, god rest her soul.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Black Sabbath Vol. 4 (1972) - apart from skipping _Changes_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Casebearer said:


> I think there is not one band and album I dislike as much the Eagles. Hotel California - together with Gerry Rafferty - is for me the landmark of regresssion in popular musical development.


I thought the Eagles were fine as a relatively uncomplicated country rock band - sadly they decided to get unconvincingly rocky just in time to get in sync with the plasticity of mid-70s LA.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Casebearer

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon. In HQ, so with great sound, even using the tiny speakers connected to my computer. Retro days are here again...


----------



## tdc

The Eagles were a band that I used to consider as having only one good song, _Hotel California_, over time I've come to respect them as a very good band lyrically and musically. Part of this has to do with learning some of their songs for my guitar students (some well put together chord progressions, and fine musicianship in my opinion).

This Don Henley track has *excellent lyrics* I think people should *pay attention* to. It features a nice guitar solo too, unfortunately the studio version was not on youtube.






"Dirty Laundry"

I make my living off the evening news
Just give me something
Something I can use
People love it when you lose
They love dirty laundry

Well, I coulda been an actor
But I wound up here
I just have to look good
I don't have to be clear
Come and whisper in my ear
Give us dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down

Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em all around

We got the bubble headed
Bleached blonde
Comes on at five
She can tell you 'bout the plane crash
With a gleam in her eye
It's interesting when people die
Give us dirty laundry

Can we film the operation
Is the head dead yet
You know the boys in the newsroom
Got a running bet
Get the widow on the set
We need dirty laundry

[Instrumental Interlude]

You don't really need to find out
What's going on
You don't really want to know
Just how far it's gone
Just leave well enough alone
Eat your dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down

Dirty little secrets
Dirty little lies
We got our dirty little fingers
In everybody's pie
We love to cut you down to size
We love dirty laundry

We can do the Innuendo
We can dance and sing
When it's said and done
We haven't told you a thing
We all know that Crap is King
Give us dirty laundry


----------



## LezLee

I'm not a big Eagles fan but I love the amazing 'Last Resort'


----------



## pmsummer

CITÉ DE LA MUSIQUE
*Dino Saluzzi* - bandoneon
Marc Johnson - double-bass
José M. Saluzzi - guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## BlackDahlia

*"Tea For Two" Beverly Kenney *( late 1950's )


----------



## KenOC

Maybe you'd like Shostakovich's version!


----------



## Vronsky

Dizzy Gillespie: Afro (1954)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Sonata

Dream Theater: Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence


----------



## starthrower

Keith should've left this stuff on the shelf. Some dreadful vocal numbers, and uninspired instrumentals.


----------



## starthrower

Quirky guitar carols!


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> Quirky guitar carols!


Doubleplus like.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mowgli

27:33 minutes - video is just OK but sound is great.


----------



## Sonata

*Apocalyptica: Seventh Symphony
*









Nothing More:

*Stories We Tell Ourselves*









*Nothing More: self titled album*


----------



## LezLee

*Elbow with John Grant - Little Fictions

*




Guy Garvey & John Grant blending beautifully


----------



## Merl

Sonata said:


> *Apocalyptica: Seventh Symphony
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing More:
> 
> *Stories We Tell Ourselves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing More: self titled album*


I went to see Nothing More with my mate 2 years ago. They played a great set at King Tuts in Glasgow. Unfortunately I find the new album bland and boring. Shame cos they are a very good live band.


----------



## Mowgli

Not the exact same as my 11CD Antrabata Studio Masters box set but hey it's free
Here's an hour and 18 minutes of LZIII & LZIV soundboard studio outtakes


----------



## MattB

*Détroit* - Horizons

Bertrand Cantat
Pascal Humbert


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


>


Twin Gibson Les Paul attack - they beat Thin Lizzy to it by nearly 20 years! :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Fine use of the Leslie speaker.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


The music's allright but Dickie's never been one of my Zappa favorites and there are only few of those. So this is quite a unique post.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

^^^






Singing In The Rain - Singing In The Rain (Gene Kelly) [HD Widescreen]
Saw this once on a old movie channel, liked it very much.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

my does one notice the shoes the gals are wearing in last dance numbers???


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Casebearer

Great Zappa - Vai duet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

this can go in the psalms thread


----------



## ldiat

RIP


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> RIP


I ask my mother if she liked him back then, her answer, yak.......


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

Gong: Shamal (1975)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

Out of print Audio DVD.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli

Watching Motorvision from DVDR


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> I ask my mother if she liked him back then, her answer, yak.......


Your mother has taste.


----------



## MattB

Kisses on the Bottom

Paul McCartney


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Lacrimosa* - Hohelied der Liebe (A Hymn to Love)






Bible verses from 1 Corinthians 13 set to Goth type metal music. I am listening to this with candlelight and red wine - so romantic


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vronsky

Pere Ubu: The Modern Dance (2005 Remaster)


----------



## Pugg

​From yesterday, the Christmas lights on the fireplace on and a hot chocolate.....l:angel:


----------



## Barbebleu

Eric Dolphy - Live at the Five Spot.


----------



## Oreb

The bands we grow up with...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

This month, I'm going through and listening to all of my Coheed & Cambria albums  they are a band I enjoy very much.
Yesterday I listened to the double album set:

*Afterman: The Ascension* and *Afterman: Descension*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cheesy.

But also tasty.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Stranglers - _Black and White_ (1978). Their third album, and the one where their music became more angular and experimental in places.


----------



## Pugg

​
One for the Mrs.
Chef'Special


----------



## Casebearer

I am like a....


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Oreb

On the bus to work this morning...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bharbeke

Eric Church's 61 Days in Church, Volume 3

Recommendations:

Smoke a Little Smoke
Homeboy
Round Here Buzz
Any songs he covers that you love the original version of (he does some great covers on this tour)


----------



## Oakey

Pet Shop Boys - Burn


----------



## bharbeke

Tim McGraw and Faith Hill: The Rest of Our Life (duet album)

This album is solid music. The two are reliable singers with outstanding production, and their vocal chemistry and harmony work extremely well.


----------



## Sonata

Oakey said:


> Pet Shop Boys - Burn


I was listening to their song "Go West" the other day. I don't know much of their material but that was a favorite growing up.



Merl said:


> I went to see Nothing More with my mate 2 years ago. They played a great set at King Tuts in Glasgow. Unfortunately I find the new album bland and boring. Shame cos they are a very good live band.


I agree that the new album isn't as good as their two previous (though Fade In/Fade Out is one of my favorite Nothing More songs overall. I saw them live a couple years ago too, and would enjoy doing so again!


----------



## Vronsky

Magma: Mëkanïk Dëstruktïẁ Kömmandöh (1973)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Disc One* - *Ariel Aloha *

1. Disco Dilemma 
2. The Party's Just begun 
3. Where Did You Go?
4. Amazon
5. Illicit Love
6. Hollywood
7. It's Only Love
8. All I Need Is A Change
9. It's Gonna Get Worse
10. You Keep Me Moving
11. King's Cross Crusader
12. I'll Be Gone
*Disc Two - Live!! More From Before
*1. Jamaican Farewell
2. Island Fantasia Suite: 
i. Coral Queen 
ii. Dark Side of Yeppoon 
iii. Party Reprise; It's Time We Said Our Goodbyes
3. We Are Indelible
4. Rock & Roll Scars


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's thrash!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

King Kong: Jean-Luc Ponty Plays the Music of Frank Zappa (1970)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Selby

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's thrash!


I've listened to this twice this week. It's a great throwback! I don't think I'll buy it, but, I really enjoyed it. It even inspired me into a mid-'80s Slayer/Metallica/Anthrax binge, which was super fun!!


----------



## Selby

^^ Also, this:
http://loudwire.com/power-trip-arent-down-fox-news-playing-their-music/


----------



## pmsummer

WATERSHED
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*
_
Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
From last night .


----------



## regenmusic

Pekka Pohjola - Nipistys
Just one of many unbelievably good videos of him you can find on YT.


----------



## Casebearer

Carmel - The Drum is Everything

A great 80's album in my opinion (of which there are so few). She didn't really achieve much else as far as I know but this one's really memorable especially for the drum and bass.









Album cover is great too.


----------



## Sonata

*311*- Self titled album


----------



## Sonata

*Hawthorne Heights- Zero*


----------



## LezLee

The excellent *Eef Barzelay aka Clem Snide*

Trying to do a cull, so far have managed to ditch one out of 12.


----------



## cougarjuno

XTC -- Oranges and Lemons


----------



## Vronsky

Phish: Junta (1989)


----------



## Sonata

*Adele:*

*21*









*25*


----------



## pmsummer

AMERICAN CLASSIC
*Willie Nelson*

_Blue Note_


----------



## Mowgli

[video=facebook_share;333924340415042]https://www.facebook.com/brassagainstthemachine/videos/333924340415042/[/video]


----------



## Mowgli

Once in Royal David's City stood a lowly cattle shed,
where a mother laid her baby.
You'd do well to remember the things He later said.
When you're stuffing yourselves at the Christmas parties,
you'll laugh when I tell you to take a running jump.
You're missing the point I'm sure does not need making;
that Christmas spirit is not what you drink.
So how can you laugh when your own mother's hungry
and how can you smile when the reasons for smiling are wrong?
And if I messed up your thoughtless pleasures,
remember, if you wish, this is just a Christmas song.
Hey, Santa... pass us that bottle, will you?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My first ever favorite band, think I listened only to them for 2 years straight. Now it's hard to have only one favorite band.


----------



## pmsummer

EXTENDED CIRCLE
*Tord Gustavsen Quartet*

_ECM_


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Sunday morning jazz session.


----------



## Guest

Which is best?

Smokie






Johnny


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Dan Ante

1995 The Chieftains - The long black veil


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

yea i know again I like this tune....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Oreb

On the bus today, this from Percy:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

OF RIVERS AND RELIGION
*John Fahey and his Orchestra*
John Fahey - guitar
Chris Darrow - guitar, dobro, fiddle, mandolin
Joel Druckman - double bass
Jack Feierman - trumpet
Ira Nepus - trombone
Joanne Grauer - piano, calliope
Nappy La Mare - banjo
Alan Reuse - banjo
Joe Darensbourgh - clarinet
_
Reprise - BGO Records_


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER THE BALL
*John Fahey and his Orchestra*
John Fahey - guitar
Chris Darrow - guitar, fiddle
Joel Druckman - double bass
Dick Cary - piano, horn
Joe Darensbourg - clarinet
Jack Feierman - trumpet
Peter Jameson - guitar
John Rotella - saxophone
Allen Reuse - banjo, mandolin, ukulele
Britt Woodman - trombone
_
Reprise - BGO Records_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## eugeneonagain

Just listened to Heaven 17's Penthouse and Pavement album, after not hearing it for a long while. Still excellent. Very eclectic.


----------



## Sonata

Listening through all of my *Coheed & Cambria* albums this month. This week:

Color Before the Sun:









Year of the Black Rainbow:









Second Stage Turbine Blade:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Frontman Warrel Dane died of a heart attack


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

i thought this tune was written for "singing in the rain" but this is 1939 a few years befor and judy!


----------



## ldiat

boy did she have some thin legs! and check out the shoes!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

DREAM SEASON
_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis*
Jurji Konje - percussion
_
Telarc_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli

I've been going through my Jazz & Miscellaneous LP sections overnight.

Now playing https://www.discogs.com/Chet-Atkins-Hi-Fi-In-Focus/release/2357369


----------



## Mowgli

LP playing now


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli

Best version


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dark rock n roll


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## starthrower

Smoking hot show! Johnny tells the tepid crowd to get off their asses and rock.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Malx

Thanks to having a free two month subscription to Qobuz streaming, I thought I'd visit some places I haven't been for years.

Starting with, what I consider to be a criminally underrated Zepplin album - Houses of the Holy.

View attachment 100059


Followed by one of the best Irish folk/rock albums never listened to by most people, at least to my knowledge.

Horslips - The Book of Invasions.

View attachment 100060


----------



## Malx

Now moving on to one of the first 10 albums I ever bought back in 1970 - thinking back some of the stuff I bought may be considered strange for a thirteen year old to buy. But having been influenced by an older friend of the family maybe its understandable.

Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die.

View attachment 100061


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite albums from the US west coast scene:

Bob Weir - Ace.

I know the Dead were fantastic but this album to me summed up that time in the very early seventies, lets be honest it was a Dead album in all but name with a good few of the songs becoming staples in the Dead's live performances.

View attachment 100062


----------



## Malx

Probably the first opera I ever listened to, again one of my first 10 albums:

The Who - Tommy.

View attachment 100063


----------



## Malx

Another 3 of those first 10 albums:

Van Morrison - Moondance.

View attachment 100065


Neil Young - After the Goldrush.

View attachment 100067


Emerson lake & Palmer 1st Album

View attachment 100068


----------



## Malx

Another of my first 10 albums. This and Pet Sounds are the Beach Boys finest recordings. IMO of course.

View attachment 100069


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Mowgli

Saturday Night 6 pack










Now playing Canned Heat Live At Topanga Corral. I've had this and Kings Of Boogie since the early 80's when I bought a 2-fer "import" cassette at a fleamarket.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a dinosaur!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lakeside Dive, Side Pony*

I really like this band. But this album is disappointing, mostly because it's overdone. They shine when it's just the four of them live. I'd recommend listening to them on their YouTube videos over this album.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Had to hear the first 2 songs again! From Ultima contemporary music festival 2013. I believe the Opera chorus sounds "kind of Russian"


----------



## Mowgli

TYA ~ The Stomp


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tgdb9

I read about these guys a few years ago and decided to listen again today. Here's their cover of the Roy Orbison song "Pretty Woman". Both awesome and funny.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've been on a little bit of a Charles Mingus binge recently. Too many images to post but _Oh Yeah_ (recorded late 1961) is arguably my favourite album of the ones I've played so far and it certainly contains some of his most raucous material - the opener _Hog Callin' Blues_ is nigh-on primeval.


----------



## Pugg

​
Ella Fitzgerald- Bewitched

1. Bewitched
2. Begin The Beguine
3. My Funny Valentine
4. S'Wonderful
5. I Concentrate On You
6. Summertime [With Louis Armstrong]
7. Let's Do It (Let's Fall In Love)
8. The Lady Is A Tramp
9. Lover
10. A Foggy Day
11. Manhattan
12. This Can't Be Love
13. Night And Day
14. There's A Small Hotel
15. So In Love
16. From This Moment


----------



## Mowgli

I'm downsizing the LP collection again. 
I already sold a 290 LP lot for 10 Benjamins.

Records spun tonight while I decide what to keep:

Sarah Vaughn Sings and The Jazz All Stars
Crazy World Of Arthur Brown
Bloomfield Kooper Stills Super Session
Love ~ Forever Changes
Captain Beyond ~ ST
Spirit ~ ST
Cat Stevens ~ Buddha and the Chocolate Box
Now spinning Ten Years After ~ Watt

I have about 150 more Rock LPs pulled & about 75 Jazz pulled and I have buyers for both


----------



## Casebearer

Good thing you're keeping the Crazy World of Arthur Brown.

Wanna tell us what you're selling in future?


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> ​
> Ella Fitzgerald- Bewitched
> 
> 1. Bewitched
> 2. Begin The Beguine
> 3. My Funny Valentine
> 4. S'Wonderful
> 5. I Concentrate On You
> 6. Summertime [With Louis Armstrong]
> 7. Let's Do It (Let's Fall In Love)
> 8. The Lady Is A Tramp
> 9. Lover
> 10. A Foggy Day
> 11. Manhattan
> 12. This Can't Be Love
> 13. Night And Day
> 14. There's A Small Hotel
> 15. So In Love
> 16. From This Moment


All the good golden oldies Pugg they don't write them like that any more, which band was it or was it various.


----------



## Mowgli

Casebearer said:


> Good thing you're keeping the Crazy World of Arthur Brown.
> 
> Wanna tell us what you're selling in future?


I'm not selling my original near mint Bad Religion ~ Into The Unknown
Sadly that's my record that's worth the most. 
It was a good score for under a buck in a huge batch I got ridiculously cheap.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Religion

EDIT - Hah, I found a pic from about a year ago


----------



## Mowgli

Just played The Blues Project ~ Projections
Now I'm halfway through Jethro Tull ~ Heavy Horses

Both keepers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rory from Aunty Jack has died Vale Rory -Eddie is sad


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Flamme

Interesting...


----------



## MattB

Bob Dylan And Johnny Cash - Girl From The North Country


----------



## Etherealz

Nemesis- Arch Enemy


----------



## bharbeke

Garth Brooks

I recently got Blame It All On My Roots, a package that has 4 CDs of Garth Brooks covering songs that influenced him in his youth and beyond. Some of it I have heard from The Ultimate Collection, but there were 25 tracks that were new to my Garth collection. Here were my favorites from that group:

"Act Naturally"
"Bad Company"
"Fishin' In the Dark"
"Great Balls of Fire"
"Hold On, I'm Coming"
"I Heard It Through the Grapevine"
"I Never Loved Someone the Way I Love You"
"Life in the Fast Lane"
"Maggie May"
"Somebody to Love"
"Tonight the Bottle Let Me Down" (highlight of the set)

It was great to see the Las Vegas show on the DVD, too. I saw it one time on a TV broadcast, but it is much better without commercials. He can entertain so well with just his voice and a guitar.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> ​


I never knew what a good voice she had I just thought another pop singer.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Mingus - _Mingus Dynasty_ (1959)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Itullian




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Casebearer

MattB said:


> Bob Dylan And Johnny Cash - Girl From The North Country


Nice song. although they didn't practise much together it seems/


----------



## Casebearer

Flamme said:


>


This album has such a beautiful subdued and aching sound. So dear to me.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Is this the same group as the New Seekers?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Flamme

Heavy af!


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Is this the same group as the New Seekers?


the NEW SEEKERS 







i forgot about this second one


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Is this the same group as the New Seekers?


Yes but older - and the new ones where fakemister ripoffs and they weren't Aussie 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_Seekers


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Itullian




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mowgli

Bad Boy Boogie from If You Want Blood You've Got It CD -> Beyerdynamic 880's


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Its Empty


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## MattB

Apocalypse Dudes

Turbonegro


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

Mazzy Star: So Tonight that I May see.









I owned this album when I was a young teenager. I felt this was a one-hit-wonder, the first song on the album being quite good and nothing else worth listening to. I am giving it another chance today, over twenty years later. I'm afraid my opinion hasn't changed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vronsky

The Mamas And The Papas: If You Can Believe Your Eyes And Ears (1966)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## regenmusic

Pekka Pohjola - Mathematical Air Display

With Mike Oldfield and Pierre Moerlen from Gong.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


>


Remember a 70s band called City Boy, Dr. J? The same vocalist, Lol Mason.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> Remember a 70s band called City Boy, Dr. J? The same vocalist, Lol Mason.


I do remember City Boy (and learned that Mason was the vocalist about a year ago on Allmusic) but I don't think they did anything to equal this.

This is my favourite pop single.


----------



## Flamme

:devil::lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

SNOW ANGELS
*Over The Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
& Friends
_
Atlantic_


----------



## LezLee

*Bernard Butler* Friends and Lovers

Forgotten how good this is!


----------



## regenmusic

Wigwam- Simple Human Kindness


----------



## Pugg

​
Very nice recording from Verve .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

very Aussie xmas- Its christmas day here already folks- watch the video at your own peril


----------



## Flamme

Sad songs bout love...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Nice peaks, who needs the music even if its titillating


----------



## Flamme

LOL my dude...I have to be in Very special mood to listen to this bunch...But they have helepd me...In my worst hours...All that musical surrealism thrown into the mix, helps you, float away...In a street lingo, they are lit, make you forget and go through d s***...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taake and "Kong Vinter". Black metal on Christmas Eve...This year I didn't really get a good feeling of Christmas. We ate, unwrapped presents and had dessert. I usually have some must hear Christmas songs, like Harry Belafonte and Norwegian Sondre Brattland. This year I didn't hear those...


----------



## pmsummer

NATT I BETLEHEM
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Tord Gustavsen* - piano
Sjur Miljeteig - trumpet
_
KKV_


----------



## Jacck

Neil Young - Like A Hurricane


----------



## pmsummer

A DAVE BRUBECK CHRISTMAS
*Dave Brubeck* - solo piano
_
Telarc Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

HI-FIDELITY HOLIDAY
_A Holiday Compilation in Stereo_
*Esquivel, Keb' Mo', Cocteau Twins, Dean Martin, Combustible Edison, Leonard Cohen, XTC, El Vez, James Brown, The Alarm, The Temptations, Peggy Lee, Robbie Robertson, The Blue Hawaiians, Bobby Darin*
_
Starbucks/EMI_


----------



## Jacck

let's have some hippies, Zager and Evans - In The Year 2525


----------



## Jacck

Gentle Giant - In a Glass House 
an underrated prog rock band that is famous for using counterpoint in their compositions (just like Bach)


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 2 of 12.*










A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Vince Guaraldi*
Vince Guaraldi Trio
_
Fantasy_


----------



## deprofundis

Loop Heaven End's Forever song, loop a great band it actually sound like a pop version of godflesh, very amazing band i have the 3 albums wow , what a sound.Please someone , aknowledge this?


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dan Ante

*A prize of TC$120 for anyone that purchased this record*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^sorry not me


----------



## Jacck

Moondog & The London Saxophonic ‎- Sax Pax For A Sax


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS WITH SONOS HANDBELL ENSEMBLE
*Sonos Handbell Ensemble*
James Meredith - director
_
Well-Tempered Productions_


----------



## pmsummer

BETHLEHEM AFTER DARK
*Butch Thompson* - piano
*Laura Sewell* - cello
_
Daring Records_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

This I like with a mojito and a cuban cigar, Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## pmsummer

VERVE PRESENTS:
_The Very Best of Christmas Jazz_
*Various Verve Artists*
_
Verve_


----------



## Joe B

Traveling back to 1986 with this one. The youtube video below is track #1.






This is track #3, a good, solid ballad :





(I've always loved this simple tune)

These are worth a quick listen. When Michael Brecker and David Sanborn both show up for the same album, in my book, it's definitely worth a listen.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

[v


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

HARK!
*Richard Stoltzman*
Eddie Gomez, Dave Samuels, Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall 
Boys Choir of Harlem
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

DECEMBER
_Piano Solos_
*George Winston*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## regenmusic

Finnforest - Finnforest (self-titled) (1975) - Full Album

Sounds just like Genesis in 1976.


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^sorry not me


Great find. This is a rocking grand daddies combo. Don't trust anybody under 60!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ yeah and my fav cover version of Hey Joe too


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Clash - _Sandinista! _(1980):

Originally a triple album but _Sandinista!_ could have been a quadruple one due to its immense running time of over 140 minutes. As with the Beatles' _'White Album' _it works because the album's sheer diversity carries it through and, also like the _'White Album'_, there are some great little songs almost anonymously tucked away in the far corners. Sure, I wouldn't shed too may tears if I never heard three or four of the tracks again but Joe Strummer was quite correct in saying that whatever its faults or question marks over its length he wouldn't change or leave out any of it. And when it was released it went on sale for the price of a single album largely due to the band taking a reduction in royalties in order to keep the costs down. A sprawling, glorious mess of a record and one which has aged curiously well.


----------



## Sonata

I listened to some excellent symphonic metal yesterday while out driving on some errands with my kids:








*Winds: Reflections of the I*









*Epica: Consigned to Oblivion*


----------



## Jacck

my most favorite punk album


----------



## pmsummer

YULESTRIDE
*Butch Thompson* - piano solo
_
Daring Records_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE II
*Windham Hill Artists*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

HOT JAZZ FOR A COOL YULE
_Live from the Riverwalk Landing_
*The Jim Cullum Jazz Band*

_Pacific Vista - Riverwalk_


----------



## Pugg

​
Gary Moore ‎- Ballads & Blues 1982 - 1994


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Jacck

Inti Illimani


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS AROUND THE WORLD
*West Edge String Quartet*
Kermit Poling, Elizabeth O'Bannon - violins
Borys Smolaga - viola
Ruth Drummond - cello​_
Centaur_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

Love Talbot's tenor voice and acoustic guitar playing.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

A variety of non-classical albums today:









*Miss Saigon*- my very favorite musical 









*Steve Aiko- Neon Future II*









*Frank Sinatra- Come Fly With Me*


----------



## Jacck

Deep Purple - April


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Fed-Ex delivered these late this morning. Listened to "Heart Like a Wheel" and disc one of the Billy Joel set. Sound quality is good on the Ronstadt disc with excellent mid's and high's. The sound quality on the Joel disc is excellent throughout. Too bad Mobile Fidelity does these limited runs. The Ronstadt disc is #1836 of 3,000 and the Joel disc is #2983 of 3,000. I'm glad I ordered when I did. I'm sure there's a logical explanation for this market approach, but I don't see it. I would order a boat load of discs from their catalog if they were still in print (Rush's "Moving Pictures" would be at the top of the list).


----------



## Mowgli

I just found some 1970 Purple I'd never seen before so rock out with your Bach out


----------



## Mowgli

Hieronymus Buckethead


----------



## Sonata

*Winds-Prominence & Demise*


----------



## Mowgli

Vapors in between


----------



## Sonata

*Portishead*: Self titled abum
my first experience with this band


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICANA CHRISTMAS
*Vassar Clements*
Norman & Nancy Blake
Roy Huskey, Jr.
...and friends

_Koch_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Jacck

An Innis Aigh - gaelic traditional song


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

SONGS FOR THE WINTER SEASON
_Volumes 1 & 2_
*Various Artists Compilation*
The Owl Service Jukebox

_Stone Tape Recordings_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

WASSAIL! WASSAIL!
*Early American Christmas Music*
Christmas Revels
with Jean Ritchie & Robert J. Lurtsema
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revel Records_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

Beautiful African music with a melancholic tone


----------



## pmsummer

A WAVERLY CONSORT CHRISTMAS
_From East Anglia to Appalachia_
*Michael Jaffee* - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE IV
*Windham Hill Artists*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## starthrower

1973

Joe Henderson-tenor sax, flute
Larry Willis-keyboards
Dave Holland-bass
Jack DeJohnette-drums
James Blood Ulmer-guitar
Arthur Jenkins-percussion


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY
_Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
*John Fahey*

_Takoma_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

*Creed: My Own Prison*

A popular album in my high school years, and it's held up pretty well, over 20 years later


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE
*Windham Hill Artists*

_Windham Hill_


----------



## Pugg

​
Duets: An American Classic/Duets II
Tony Bennet.


----------



## Jacck

Rammstein - Seeman


----------



## Sonata

*Epica: Classical Conspiracy*
A great live album!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat

starthrower said:


> 1973
> 
> Joe Henderson-tenor sax, flute
> Larry Willis-keyboards
> Dave Holland-bass
> Jack DeJohnette-drums
> James Blood Ulmer-guitar
> Arthur Jenkins-percussion


did joe not play with a band called the "crusaders"?


----------



## Sonata

*Evergrey: The Dark Discovery*

Evergrey is one of my favorite progressive metal bands, but other than a couple early songs on their live album, I've only known them from their third album on. Well Amazon music now has their first two albums available for streaming. It's enjoyable hearing their early songs


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Kind of Blue (1959)


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS
*From the Old & New Worlds*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: In a Silent Way (1969)


----------



## Vronsky

Chet Baker: Chet (1959)


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Jacck

some gypsies
Fanfare Ciocârlia - Asfalt Tango


----------



## Guest

Secret Chiefs 3 (plays Masada Book 2 - John Zorn)
Xaphan: Book of Angels vol.9


----------



## pmsummer

MY HOLIDAY
*Mindy Smith*
_
Vanguard_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who - _A Quick One _(1966).

Despite being a bit of a Who nut I've never really took to this album and as a result this is my least favourite album from the original line-up along with their final outing _Who Are You?_ (1978).

Despite containing some good individual tracks I don't think the album hangs together all that well but the inclusion on the CD re-issue of four of the five tracks from the contemporaneous _Ready Steady Who_ EP plus three b-sides from non-album singles are welcome especially when bearing in mind the album's rather short original running time.


----------



## starthrower

ldiat said:


> did joe not play with a band called the "crusaders"?


No, I don't think Joe Henderson ever played with the Crusaders. Maybe you're thinking of Joe Sample, their piano player?


----------



## Vronsky

Jean-Luc Ponty: Cosmic messenger (1978)


----------



## Vronsky

Cheb Mami: Dellali (2001)


----------



## Selby

*Der Weg einer Freiheit - Stellar*


----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
*Maddy Prior* - vocals
The Carnival Band
_
MHS via Saydisc_


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I have been listening to Caravan's first seven albums off and on over the past year or so. I was quite a Yes/Genesis/Rush/Crimson/ELP/Van der Graaf/Hammill fan back in the day but Caravan was a band that kind of escaped my attention. Camel too. So it's felt good to discover this music recently. I particularly like If I had to Do it Again... and In the Land of Grey and Pink, but the other stuff is quite interesting as well. With Camel, Moonmadness and The Snow Goose are nice alternatives when taking a break from classical music. 
In that interest I also sought out Hatfield and the North's first album. Really interesting and exploratory. Richard and David Sinclair have quickly become household names among my retro-prog list of favorites. Pye Hastings wrote some great songs but I only wish his voice was a bit stronger. Love to Love You is an infectious tune.


----------



## Vronsky

Bill Evans Trio: Waltz For Debby (1962)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Casebearer

Who's Next. Deluxe Edition. From the original album I love Baba O'Riley (stunning piece) and Won't get fooled again. 
From the New York Record Plant Sessions I love Baby don't you don't it. Spinning now....


----------



## Jacck

America


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Its dry and hot here at present


----------



## pmsummer

KENTUCKY CHRISTMAS
_Old and New_
*Jean Ritchie*
_with_ Hesperus, Family, and Friends
_
Greenhays_


----------



## Vronsky

Hank Mobley: Soul Station (1960)


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS & CAPERS
*Maddy Prior*
The Carnival Band

_Park_


----------



## pmsummer

Casebearer said:


> Who's Next. Deluxe Edition. From the original album I love Baba O'Riley (stunning piece) and Won't get fooled again.
> From the New York Record Plant Sessions I love Baby don't you don't it. Spinning now....
> 
> View attachment 100531


I have to agree. The Terry Riley influence (and performance?) on those tunes are landmarks of contemporary popular music (IMLTHO).


----------



## Vronsky

Esbjörn Svensson Trio: Tuesday Wonderland (2006)


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Ascenseur Pour L'Echafaud (1957)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Santana - _Moonflower_ (1977). Double album of which about 70% was recorded live in 1976. The live tracks still show Carlos and co. to be a potent act on stage but the studio material here, largely co-written with keyboardist Tom Coster (apart from the hit cover of the Zombies' _She's Not There_), shows Santana's abundance of creative juices of the early 70s now reduced to little more than a trickle. Whether or not his devotion to spiritual leader Sri Chimnoy was responsible for taking the fire out of his belly may be up for debate but the worse was yet to come - the next few studio albums were on the whole quite awful.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS FOR ALL SEASONS
*Jean Ritchie* - vocals & dulcimer
Robert Abramson - harpsichord
LaNoue Davenport - recorder
_
Tradition_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE II
*Windham Hill Artists*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

EVEN THE SNOW TURNS BLUE
_An Over The Rhine Christmas Compilation_
*Over The Rhine*
_
OTR_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Malx

A diversion from the classical earlier this evening led me to try two albums from the past that without access to Qobuz I would never have gone back to - but I'm glad I did. 
In some ways these two albums, with others, made me curious to discover all kinds of music and made me more receptive to modern classical music.

Pink Flag - Wire + Faust IV - Faust.

View attachment 100610
View attachment 100611


----------



## Malx

Dr Johnson said:


>


Possibly my favourite live album, if you can exclude The Grateful Dead's discography.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Malx

KJ von NNJ said:


> I have been listening to Caravan's first seven albums off and on over the past year or so. I was quite a Yes/Genesis/Rush/Crimson/ELP/Van der Graaf/Hammill fan back in the day but Caravan was a band that kind of escaped my attention. Camel too. So it's felt good to discover this music recently. I particularly like If I had to Do it Again... and In the Land of Grey and Pink, but the other stuff is quite interesting as well. With Camel, Moonmadness and The Snow Goose are nice alternatives when taking a break from classical music.
> In that interest I also sought out Hatfield and the North's first album. Really interesting and exploratory. Richard and David Sinclair have quickly become household names among my retro-prog list of favorites. Pye Hastings wrote some great songs but I only wish his voice was a bit stronger. Love to Love You is an infectious tune.


KJ von NNJ.

I had the honour of seeing Caravan live three times - I say honour as along with Wishbone Ash around the same time they were one of the tightest bands around.
I would like to add "For Girls Who Grow Plump in The Night" to the albums you mention as rather special, by that time their musicianship had reached a slightly higher level and the arrangements reflected that confidence, imo of course.


----------



## Malx

Caravan - For Girls Who Grow Plump In The Night.

The first proposed artwork was rejected as the girl shown reclining was naked - this cover is much more tasteful!

View attachment 100613


----------



## Blancrocher

Sarah McLachlan - Possession (piano version)


----------



## Blancrocher

Hildegard Knef - Amsterdam


----------



## Blancrocher

Marlene Dietrich - Lili Marleen


----------



## Malx

To conclude an evening away from Classical;

Wishbone Ash - Pilgrimage & Fairport Convention - Leige & Lief

View attachment 100615
View attachment 100616


----------



## Vronsky

John Coltrane: Meditations (1966)


----------



## Pugg

*John Coltrane* My Favourite Things
LP Vinil 180 Gramas Bernie Grundman Atlantic Rhino Records 2010 EU


----------



## Casebearer

^One of the best records ever made! Keep up developing a good taste.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Malx said:


> KJ von NNJ.
> 
> I had the honour of seeing Caravan live three times - I say honour as along with Wishbone Ash around the same time they were one of the tightest bands around.
> I would like to add "For Girls Who Grow Plump in The Night" to the albums you mention as rather special, by that time their musicianship had reached a slightly higher level and the arrangements reflected that confidence, imo of course.


Snap! I saw Caravan live three times too. The first time was at the Marquee not long after Waterloo Lily had come out (were you there?  )

Girls Who Grow Plump is my favourite of their albums.


----------



## Jacck

The Moody Blues - Days Of Future Passed (1967)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nifty if lamely-titled 20-track compilation from the first (and best) part of Betty Wright's solo career from c. 1968-73. I'd quite forgotten how young she was when recording for the little-known Alston label in Miami - she was a teenager when all of these tracks were laid down.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Now She's Blonde" from John Scofield's "Blue Matter"


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Malx

Dr Johnson said:


> Snap! I saw Caravan live three times too. The first time was at the Marquee not long after Waterloo Lily had come out (were you there?  )
> 
> Girls Who Grow Plump is my favourite of their albums.


No I wasn't at the Marquee - London was a different world to me when I was a teenager!


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Malx and Dr. Johnson,

"Plump" is a more lushly recorded album, for sure. David Sinclair came back to the band for a couple of more years after leaving before "Waterloo" was recorded. Sinclair brought an artillery of keyboards with him for Plump. I think it is a gem of an album with more elaborate arrangements representing a high-point for Pye Hastings as a songwriter. Not to be over-looked is the live "Sinfonia" album which has some very good things on it. I also like Cunning Stunts which I thought was quite a brave change of direction for the band. There are a couple of wonderful tracks on that album. Hastings was able to stay more in the background, giving his voice a break. It sounded less like a Caravan album with new members taking care of the vocal chores.
The late Richard Coughlan was with them from the beginning. He is one of the unsung great drummers of the genre. Of course the late Pip Pyle was with Richard Sinclair and Hatfield and the North during this time. Another great drummer, more than worthy of mention. I always wind up going into the history of all this stuff!
Guitarist Phil Miller recently passed away. He was a much respected player who was a member of the Hatfields and Matching Mole. I have Matching Mole's first album. I can't say that I have been able to like it but it is an interesting one all the same. A bit all over the place and abstract. Much more of a challenge than the always friendly sounding Caravan.


----------



## Sonata

*Big Big Train: Grimspound*

A quality progressive rock band that I've recently gotten into. Stylish album are too. Also recommended by them is their album Folklore, which incidently also has a bird on the cover


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## cougarjuno

Blue Oyster Cult - Spectres


----------



## Selby

*The Great Old Ones - Takeli-li*


----------



## Pugg

Duetos
Gilberto Gil


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson

KJ von NNJ said:


> Malx and Dr. Johnson,
> 
> "Plump" is a more lushly recorded album, for sure. David Sinclair came back to the band for a couple of more years after leaving before "Waterloo" was recorded. Sinclair brought an artillery of keyboards with him for Plump. I think it is a gem of an album with more elaborate arrangements representing a high-point for Pye Hastings as a songwriter. Not to be over-looked is the live "Sinfonia" album which has some very good things on it. I also like Cunning Stunts which I thought was quite a brave change of direction for the band. There are a couple of wonderful tracks on that album. Hastings was able to stay more in the background, giving his voice a break. It sounded less like a Caravan album with new members taking care of the vocal chores.
> The late Richard Coughlan was with them from the beginning. He is one of the unsung great drummers of the genre. Of course the late Pip Pyle was with Richard Sinclair and Hatfield and the North during this time. Another great drummer, more than worthy of mention. I always wind up going into the history of all this stuff!
> Guitarist Phil Miller recently passed away. He was a much respected player who was a member of the Hatfields and Matching Mole. I have Matching Mole's first album. I can't say that I have been able to like it but it is an interesting one all the same. A bit all over the place and abstract. Much more of a challenge than the always friendly sounding Caravan.


I agree that _Caravan & the New Symphonia_ is an excellent album. I listened to it constantly in 1975/76.

_Cunning Stunts_ I couldn't get on with at all.


----------



## Mowgli

WZ Vol 1 was my favorite 4 wheelin' tape BITD - $4 replaced the skippy one :headbang:


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Judas Priest song \m/ The "Metal God" sounds awesome


----------



## pmsummer

WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
Petra Haden - voice
Eyvind Kang - viola
Thomas Morgan - bass
Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion
_
OKeh_


----------



## pmsummer

SIGN OF LIFE

_Music for 858 Quartet_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, composer
858 Quartet - string quartet
_
SLG_


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Jacck

Steven Wilson - Deform To Form A Star


----------



## Jacck

Babatunde Olatunji - Drums of Passion (1959)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Currently enjoying a homemade two-disc Led Zep compilation. I could have squeezed a few more on but that's when I start obsessing about what to leave off.

1. Communication Breakdown
2. Babe I'm Gonna Leave You
3. Your Time Is Gonna Come/Black Mountain Side
4. Whole Lotta Love
5. Lemon Song
6. Heartbreaker
7. Immigrant Song
8. Since I've Been Loving You
9. Gallows Pole
10. Black Dog
11. Misty Mountain Hop
12. When The Levee Breaks
13. The Rain Song
14. No Quarter
15. The Ocean
16. Custard Pie
17. In My Time Of Dying
18. Kashmir
19. Bron-Yr-Aur
20. Ten Years Gone
21. For Your Life
22. Nobody's Fault But Mine
23. In The Evening
​


----------



## Jacck

The Rasmus - Ten Black Roses


----------



## philoctetes

Recently discovered Rabih Abou-Khalil... especially enjoyed a live set with Howard Levy and Steve Swallow entitled Odd Times...


----------



## pmsummer

HOUSE ON HILL
Brad Mehldau Trio
*Brad Mehldau* - piano
Larry Grenadier - bass
Jorge Rossy - drums​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## peleshyan




----------



## pmsummer

OF RIVERS AND RELIGION
John Fahey and his Orchestra
*John Fahey* - guitar
Chris Darrow - guitar, dobro, fiddle, mandolin
Joel Druckman - double bass
Jack Feierman - trumpet
Ira Nepus - trombone
Joanne Grauer - piano, calliope
Nappy La Mare - banjo
Alan Reuse - banjo
Joe Darensbourgh - clarinet​
Reprise - BGO Records


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Faithless Love"


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Captain Jack"............the mastering on this disc is good, really good. MFSL was right on target.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "On Green Dolphin Street"


----------



## Pugg

​
Native Invader (Deluxe Edition) CD. Tori Amos


----------



## Jacck

GRIFT - Den stora tystnaden


----------



## Dr Johnson

This was one Radio 6 last night:


__
https://soundcloud.com/

They don't seem to be on YouToob.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Queensrÿche – Operation: Mindcrime


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli

CD now playing - Denon -> Marantz -> Klipsch


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

​
Vinyl edition.


----------



## deprofundis

Gentelmens & ladie'S im listening to perhaps noise-rocker of nois-rocker of legend GORE from netherlands Lifelong Deadline double cd, it took me time multiple listening to figure hey this double album his awesome, heavy has hell experimental bass punishing experimental metallic rock in the red, i love this it,s one of my holy graal, anecdote story goes back in when it came out i purchased it, but was too young too fully appreciated and sold it (blast, blasphemy, shame on me) but i got a nice copy trought one of GORE menber a cool dude, so if you like guitar laden in the red amps to 11, motorik metallic rock that odd pic this ufo , this is an awesome brutal artrock endeveaor, accomplishement , and sludgy kind of a more heavier melvins more metallic , but still not heavy metal, closer to hard prog rock .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Barbebleu

Dr Johnson said:


>


They used this for the tv show The Deuce. Brilliant show, equally brilliant soundtrack.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> OF RIVERS AND RELIGION
> John Fahey and his Orchestra
> *John Fahey* - guitar
> Chris Darrow - guitar, dobro, fiddle, mandolin
> Joel Druckman - double bass
> Jack Feierman - trumpet
> Ira Nepus - trombone
> Joanne Grauer - piano, calliope
> Nappy La Mare - banjo
> Alan Reuse - banjo
> Joe Darensbourgh - clarinet​
> Reprise - BGO Records


One of my favourite Fahey albums, this and After The Ball. Two underrated gems.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Muse - Map of the Problematique


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Rolling Stones - _Sticky Fingers_ (1971) and _Exile on Main St._ (1972):



Van Morrison - _His Band and the Street Choir_ (1970) and _Tupelo Honey_ (1971):


----------



## MattB

Scott 4 (1969)

Scott Walker










His last album of the 60's, dare I say the best.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Kinks - _Kinda Kinks_ (1965) and _The Kink Kontroversy_ (1965):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

BARCLAY JAMES HARVEST - Everyone is everybody else (1974)






SHARON SHANNON (1991)










JACKSON C. FRANK (1965)






Includes Blues Run the Game, Milk and Honey and You Never Wanted Me.


----------



## Vronsky

The Pixies: Bossanova (1990)


----------



## Pugg

I love this voice.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

Alabama Shakes
Sound & Color

Release Date April 21, 2015
Duration47:22
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
American Trad Rock
Punk Blues
Alternative/Indie Rock
Recording Location
Sound Emporium, Nashville
United Recording, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Jacck

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Fantastic player.

I wouldn't normally think a guitarist should touch Hendrix, but SRV's Voodoo Child (Slight Return) is immaculate.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Fantastic player.
> 
> I wouldn't normally think a guitarist should touch Hendrix, but SRV's Voodoo Child (Slight Return) is immaculate.


Almost makes me want to put heavy gauge strings on my Strat


----------



## Pugg

​
Ella sings Cole Porter.


----------



## Jacck

The Moody Blues-Melancholy Man


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


>


Terry Kath was a brilliant guitarist. A tragedy he died so young.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Dire Straits: On Every Street
the guitar solo from 2:50 is nice


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mott the Hoople - _Brain Capers_ (1971). Their fourth and final album for Island Records and overall their most raucous. Guy Stevens may have been able to create the right kind of aggressive energy in the studio but he certainly didn't nail it at the production console - the results are murky to say the least. The band split not long after this - luckily David Bowie intervened, persuaded them to stay together and pretty much saved their bacon by giving them _All The Young Dudes_.


----------



## cougarjuno

Ellington and Coltrane


----------



## Vronsky

The Beatles: Revolver (1966)


----------



## Pugg




----------



## KJ von NNJ

I ended my listening evening with some Motorhead. Fast Eddie Clarke died earlier this week. Now all three members of the original 1980's trio are gone. Just two songs from Live From Hammersmith, their seminal LIVE album. Metropolis and Overkill.

After listening to Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony, I was not sure if I was in the right headspace. But, it's like butter.
If it's good, I can shift gears with the best of 'em. Listened to two versions of "Sofa" by Mr. Zappa. The original instrumental from One Size Fits All and the Steve Vai driven version from You Can't Do That on Stage Anymore, Volume One. A really good one!

I finished it all off with Wilhelm Stennhammer's 1st piano concerto, 4th movement. A beautifully lyrical closing section worked wonders on the preceding works. Seta Tanyel is a wonderful pianist. It's hard to believe that the concerto is the composers Opus 1. An original version, first recorded on Hyperion. Such raw and beautiful inspiration. It seemed to fit with the whole mood, somehow.

I have been checking out u-tube clips of the late Ray Thomas of The Moody Blues, who passed away a few days ago. For My Lady was always one of my favorite Moody Blues songs. Legend of a Mind is another. RIP Ray Thomas and Fast Eddie Clarke. An unlikely pair but I loved them both.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

MIKE OLDFIELD - "CRISES" - 1983


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Out yesterday. Me like


----------



## Sonata

A couple from Evergrey

Monday Morning Apocaypse









and my favorite (really cool cover art too!):
The Inner Circle.


----------



## pmsummer

WOULDN'T YOU MISS ME?
_The Best Of..._
*Syd Barrett*
_
Harvest_


----------



## Blancrocher

Migos - Llama Llama Red Pajama


----------



## Pugg

​
Holland -The Beach Boys


----------



## Jacck

Erkin Koray - Elektronik Türküler 1975
awesome Turkish psychedelic rock. The biggest hit is probably Cemalım at 18:45


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

David Bowie - _David Bowie_ (1969). The Dame's second album. Re-released and repackaged by RCA as _Space Oddity_ in 1972 during Ziggymania. In places DB still sounds as if he is tentatively finding his way as the album is a slightly odd mish-mash of baroque pop, folk and art-rock. However, strong indications of both his ambition and individuality are definitely there, and it's a massive improvement on his debut from two years earlier. Not a bad record at all, in fact.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## tdc

New vocalist Jeff Gutt seems a very good fit for STP.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

KATHRYN TICKELL - On Kielder Side


----------



## MattB

The Ranch

Glass Skies

https://glassskies.bandcamp.com/album/the-ranch










Alternative country rock from Australia.
The voice of the singer, Hana Brenecki, is what got me.


----------



## Vronsky

Sonic Youth: Goo (1990)


----------



## The Deacon

Hunters & Collectors - same


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat

Cranberries singer Dolores O'Riordan dies suddenly aged 46


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Wolf without pack" in Swedish "Varg utan flock" by Shining. The label calls the genre "suicidal metal"... sound pretty raw!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Art Rock

RIP Dolores O'Riordan.

This is imo the best Cranberries CD (Bury The Hatchet).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Barbebleu

This evening's listening pleasures.

The Staves - Dead & Born & Gone. 
The Staves & Ymusic - The Way is Read
Terje Rypdal - If Mountains Could Sing
Marion Brown - Geechee Recollections
Marion Brown - Sweet Earth Flying
Ian Anderson - Plays The Orchestral Jethro Tull


----------



## Vronsky

Eddie Hazel: Game, Dames and Guitar Thangs (1977)


----------



## Pugg

​
No Need to Argue; The Cranberries


----------



## MattB

Art Rock said:


> RIP Dolores O'Riordan.
> 
> This is imo the best Cranberries CD (Bury The Hatchet).


This is my favorite album by one of my favorite bands ever.

Without the Cranberries and Dolores O'Riordan's voice, I would probably never have started writing songs and playing gigs some 15 years ago... I still write songs, no longer play gigs, still listen to the Cranberries. Godspeed.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Can never have too much Little Feat


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Can never have too much Little Feat


I bitterly regret having never seen them live.


----------



## bharbeke

Two versions of Sharp Dressed Man, my favorite ZZ Top song:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Bowie today. All three albums are brilliant but I have a special affection for the riff-driven monochrome bleakness of TMWStW. Producer Tony Visconti was no slouch on bass - his playing weaved around Mick Ronson's concrete overcoat guitar work in the way Geezer Butler's did with Tony Iommi - I wonder if Bowie and/or Ronson had heard Black Sabbath's debut album as in places their respective sound-worlds are remarkably similar.

_The Man Who Sold the World_ (1970):


_

Hunky Dory_ (1971):



_The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars_ (1972):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> I bitterly regret having never seen them live.


Same here if the _Waiting for Columbus_ album was anything to go by.


----------



## Barbebleu

Terje Rypdal - Q.E.D. Having listened to it now, if I never hear it again it will be a day too soon. Not his best and really not representative. Unless you're a massive Rypdal fan and love avant-garde music you can body-swerve this.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Casebearer

elgars ghost said:


> Continuing with Bowie today. All three albums are brilliant but I have a special affection for the riff-driven monochrome bleakness of TMWStW. Producer Tony Visconti was no slouch on bass - his playing weaved around Mick Ronson's concrete overcoat guitar work in the way Geezer Butler's did with Tony Iommi - I wonder if Bowie and/or Ronson had heard Black Sabbath's debut album as in places their respective sound-worlds are remarkably similar.
> 
> _The Man Who Sold the World_ (1970):
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Hunky Dory_ (1971):
> 
> 
> 
> _The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars_ (1972):


I quite agree with you. TMWSTW is a unique album for it's monochrome tone and atmosphere. I've always loved it.


----------



## Jacck

Yesterday, we had some snow and there were some traffic accidents on the highway and got stuck in a traffic jam for over one hour. And I listened to my CDs of Santana (best of) and Jethro Tull (Aqualung) in the car.


----------



## Samael420

Never mind most people posting rock and blues in this thread, I am enjoying some urban poetry.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Selby

*Départe - Failure, Subside*


----------



## Mowgli

Lateralus CD - Denon -> Marantz -> Klipsch


----------



## elgar's ghost

Earlier on - two from Bowie before his haircut.

_Aladdin Sane_ (1973):



_Diamond Dogs_ (1974):


----------



## Vronsky

George Clinton: Computer Games (1982)










Pharoah Sanders: Elevation (1974)


----------



## Pugg

​
Randy Newman ‎- Good Old Boys


----------



## Jacck

I listened to some Pink Floyd - Animals and Division Bell


----------



## Mowgli

Jacck said:


> I listened to some Pink Floyd - Animals and Division Bell


I came here to post this. You probably didn't play the 8-track though.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Next two from DB. Although having decisively brought the curtain down on glam-rock with _Diamond Dogs_ it was still a bold move by Bowie to throw a real curveball next time around with his take on clean-cut blue-eyed soul. _Young Americans_ must have confused the hell out of a lot of his fans back then but even after nearly four and a half decades the album has aged pretty well (and I certainly think it has aged better - not to say being far more likeable - than the over-produced _Let's Dance_, which could be considered to be its 1980s equivalent). At the time it could have been conceived as a total miss-step accompanied by a remorseless fusillade of 'sell-out' accusations but Bowie carried it off - he sounded convincingly at home with his new approach.

A sizeable portion of the _Station to Station_ material also had its foundations in Stateside funk but beneath the surface the carefree dancefloor-friendly vibe which ran through _Young Americans_ was largely superseded by a strain of Euro-oriented art-rock which would characterise much of his subsequent output for the next few years. Bowie by this time may have been hoovering a significant acreage of South America up his schnoz but it certainly wasn't stymying his creativity - _Station to Station_ represents a spike on the chart even by his dazzling 1970s standards.

_Young Americans_ (1975):



_
Station to Station_ (1976):


----------



## Vronsky

Maceo Parker: Life On Planet Groove (1992)


----------



## Mowgli

Earlier








Now - Shrine 69 --- Next - Boston 70 (3CD)


----------



## pmsummer

TRAFFIC
*Traffic*

_Island_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Its 42C here so listening to some chill out music on the cans as the wife is not a fan lol


----------



## Pugg

​
Thanks to you very much Vronsky, I made someone very happy.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Casebearer

elgars ghost said:


> Next two from DB. Although having decisively brought the curtain down on glam-rock with _Diamond Dogs_ it was still a bold move by Bowie to throw a real curveball next time around with his take on clean-cut blue-eyed soul. _Young Americans_ must have confused the hell out of a lot of his fans back then but even after nearly four and a half decades the album has aged pretty well (and I certainly think it has aged better - not to say being far more likeable - than the over-produced _Let's Dance_, which could be considered to be its 1980s equivalent). At the time it could have been conceived as a total miss-step accompanied by a remorseless fusillade of 'sell-out' accusations but Bowie carried it off - he sounded convincingly at home with his new approach.
> 
> A sizeable portion of the _Station to Station_ material also had its foundations in Stateside funk but beneath the surface the carefree dancefloor-friendly vibe which ran through _Young Americans_ was largely superseded by a strain of Euro-oriented art-rock which would characterise much of his subsequent output for the next few years. Bowie by this time may have been hoovering a significant acreage of South America up his schnoz but it certainly wasn't stymying his creativity - _Station to Station_ represents a spike on the chart even by his dazzling 1970s standards.
> 
> _Young Americans_ (1975):
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Station to Station_ (1976):


I love both albums. Let's Dance (and China Girl) is where Bowie lost me (temporarily).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Casebearer said:


> I love both albums. _Let's Dance (and China Girl) is where Bowie lost me (temporarily)_.


Pretty much the same here. I didn't get on with Bowie's three post-_Scary Monsters_ 80s albums at all - even the man himself referred to them as 'my Phil Collins period'. After that I admired his return to harder rock with Tin Machine but their output was too hit and miss. _Black Tie White Noise_ from 1993 was the start of the renaissance for me.


----------



## Jacck

Keane - Bend and Break


----------



## Vronsky

Gil Scott-Heron: Pieces Of A Man (1971)


----------



## starthrower

Vronsky said:


> Gil Scott-Heron: Pieces Of A Man (1971)


Gil is the man!

NP:


----------



## Vronsky

Eddie Hazel: Rest In P (1994)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I've been listening to Allan Holdsworth lately. The vinyl albums I.O.U., Metal Fatigue and EP Road Games. I bought this stuff back in the day and it's been a long time since I'd heard them. Needless to say, Holdsworth was an excellent guitar player who influenced Van Halen, Malmsteen and just about any musician who had heard him play. He was truly the Legato King.
I am re-reading Bill Bruford's autobiography (Jawbone Press). A great read for anyone interested in more than just the sex and drugs aspect of bands and musicians. Bruford speaks of Holdsworth many times in the book, from supergroup U.K. to his solo work with the great guitarist. Bill Bruford clearly thought him to be nothing short of an extraordinary musician. I am hearing Holdsworth's playing with new ears. It's still as fresh and vital as anything going on today in the world of fusion guitar playing. He was light years ahead of most of them.


----------



## Mowgli

"It's old but it's good..." - Neil Young

ZE Frank's "True Facts" series on YouTube is Best Of The Internet IMO


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album, out today by Black Label Society-"Grimmest Hits"...Rock n roll!


----------



## Mowgli

Arkansas not California


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Guest

This Heat.
Repeat.


----------



## Guest

KJ von NNJ said:


> I've been listening to Allan Holdsworth lately. The vinyl albums I.O.U., Metal Fatigue and EP Road Games. I bought this stuff back in the day and it's been a long time since I'd heard them. Needless to say, Holdsworth was an excellent guitar player who influenced Van Halen, Malmsteen and just about any musician who had heard him play. He was truly the Legato King.
> I am re-reading Bill Bruford's autobiography (Jawbone Press). A great read for anyone interested in more than just the sex and drugs aspect of bands and musicians. Bruford speaks of Holdsworth many times in the book, from supergroup U.K. to his solo work with the great guitarist. Bill Bruford clearly thought him to be nothing short of an extraordinary musician. I am hearing Holdsworth's playing with new ears. It's still as fresh and vital as anything going on today in the world of fusion guitar playing. He was light years ahead of most of them.


I'm rather more interested in his instrumental albums; which would you particularly recommend? I suspect I saw him twice in concert, once with UK and once with Bruford. They were both small venues so I was but a few feet from the band.


----------



## starthrower

KJ von NNJ said:


> I've been listening to Allan Holdsworth lately. The vinyl albums I.O.U., Metal Fatigue and EP Road Games. I bought this stuff back in the day and it's been a long time since I'd heard them. Needless to say, Holdsworth was an excellent guitar player who influenced Van Halen, Malmsteen and just about any musician who had heard him play. He was truly the Legato King.
> I am re-reading Bill Bruford's autobiography (Jawbone Press). A great read for anyone interested in more than just the sex and drugs aspect of bands and musicians. Bruford speaks of Holdsworth many times in the book, from supergroup U.K. to his solo work with the great guitarist. Bill Bruford clearly thought him to be nothing short of an extraordinary musician. I am hearing Holdsworth's playing with new ears. It's still as fresh and vital as anything going on today in the world of fusion guitar playing. He was light years ahead of most of them.


I love those three Holdsworth albums, along with Sand, Secrets, and Wardenclyffe Tower. I've always felt like those are his strongest efforts. I was fortunate to see Allan play live three times. Way back in 1986, and again in 2008 and 2010. There is an excellent live concert from Japan 1984 on YouTube where he is playing material from IOU, Road Games, and Metal Fatigue. If you type in Tokyo Dream you'll find it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chrysta Bell & David Lynch BEAT THE BEAT (Official Video)


----------



## Blancrocher

David Bowie - Space Oddity


----------



## Blancrocher

Jefferson Starship - Miracles


----------



## Blancrocher

Audioslave - I am the Highway


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

Esma Redzepova: Mon histoire, My Story (2007)


----------



## Pugg

Boz Scaggs
Boz Scaggs
LP (Item 561077) Atlantic, 1978


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> Jefferson Starship - Miracles


My favourite Jefferson Starship album with Grace Slick and Papa John Creech on top form.

Amon Düül - 1970 - Paradieswärts






The original amateur musicians from the Amon Duul commune. Surprisingly good, even first thing in the morning with caffeine the only drug ingested.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

AL STEWART

Love Chronicles
Past, Present & Future
Time Passages


----------



## Jacck

Ray Thomas 'From Mighty Oaks'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next DB instalment but missing out _Lodger_ which I've never got around to obtaining on CD. _Scary Monsters_ is excellent - I only wish Bowie could have followed it up in a similarly angular fashion during the 1980s but for those of us who never succumbed to the dubious charms of 80s production values and the whole MTV thing we got _Let's Dance_ and _Tonight_ instead. The spectacularly successful _Let's Dance_ and _Tonight_ may have been manna for the Gordon Gekko generation and proved if nothing else that Bowie could be all things to all people but this overblown era for me represented a nadir in terms of both creativity and integrity.

_
Low_ (1977):



_"Heroes"_ (1978):



_Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps)_ (1980):


----------



## The Deacon

Hawkwind's latest: "In The Woods"

Peeps say this is their best in a long time but imho lotta fill here ....even some ca-ca.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Deacon said:


> Hawkwind's latest: "In The Woods"
> 
> Peeps say this is their best in a long time but imho lotta fill here ....even some ca-ca.


What would you say was their last good album? I've heard nothing since _Choose Your Masques_ and I didn't particularly like that either.


----------



## The Deacon

Levitation '80

"Palace Springs" ('91) 

"Electric Tepee" ('92)

"Blood of ...." 2010 was okay.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New solo album by Joe Perry. It's rock n roll!


----------



## MattB

Live & Swingin' (Concert in Saint Louis 1965, with Johnny Carson)

The Rat Pack






One good afternoon.


----------



## Pugg

​
:angel:


----------



## Jacck

some good Krautrock
SIDDHARTHA - Weltschmerz (1975)


----------



## ZJovicic

Recently been listening to all albums of Annie Clark aka St. Vincent.
I find both her music, and her presentation and attitude very interesting.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Barbebleu

New album from John Surman - Invisible Threads. Lovely stuff with the usual ECM high production values.


----------



## The Deacon

Bill Bruford Band Live Roxy '79


----------



## Vronsky

Blue Öyster Cult: Blue Öyster Cult (1972)


----------



## Pugg

​
Want Two -* Rufus Wainwright*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

The Zombies: Odessey And Oracle (1968)










Jethro Tull: Thick As A Brick (1972)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

Steely Dan: Pretzel Logic (1974)










The Sonics: Here Are The Sonics!!! (1965)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>





ldiat said:


>


I wonder what they all looking like today...... ( if still alive)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Camel "Mirage" (1974)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

Roberto Murolo - Dicitencello Vuje


----------



## starthrower

The boys went out on top!


----------



## starthrower

Hugh Masekela has passed after a battle with prostate cancer. He was 78.
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jan/23/hugh-masekela-obituary


----------



## pmsummer

LADILIKAN
*Trio Da Kali
Kronos Quartet*
_
World Circuit_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

​
Mark Knopfler / Willy DeVille - Storybook Love


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

​
*Love Sublime; Renée Fleming, Brad Mehldau*


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


Good grief I had this LP decades ago. It's not dated much has it :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Good grief I had this LP decades ago. *It's not dated much has it* :lol:


It's datedness is its charm.

To be honest, I only know this track from the Harvest sampler, Picnic A Breath Of Fresh Air.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> It's datedness is its charm.
> 
> To be honest, I only know this track from the Harvest sampler, Picnic A Breath Of Fresh Air.


That was what caused me to buy the album! Looking at the track listing now, it was a jolly decent sampler.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Rick Miller - Heart of Darkness


----------



## Dr Johnson

Listening to this for the umpteenth time makes me wish that I had made the effort to see them live.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## The Deacon

Passport - infinity machine


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite chaos


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Mark E. Smith (5.3.57 - 24.1.18) RIP

The Fall
Wings


----------



## The Deacon

Mark E. Smith has died???

My goodness!

I have NO IDEA of The Fall's music but, on my own forum, a major poster - well that is just about all he talks about! He has not posted recently, so this must be the reason.



.....
The bassist of Kinks,Argent....just passed away the other day.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Poor old Mr Smith. Only 60.

I wonder if he had any Quintessence in his collection. One suspects not.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


She looks better when she's older


----------



## The Deacon

I gots that Quintessence with TEXTURED foc, Jimmeh.
That is their best lp. (But their live material is better than studio.)

Beware of the "Indweller" lp. It sucks on weasel tittay.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Deacon said:


> I gots that Quintessence with TEXTURED foc, Jimmeh.
> That is their best lp. (But their live material is better than studio.)
> 
> *Beware of the "Indweller" lp. * It sucks on weasel tittay.


I know. I bought it on vinyl when it came out.

BTW, I am not Jimmeh.


----------



## The Deacon

Jimmeh, yew wans the real bone: St. Pancras '71 and Queen Elizabeth Hall '72. Them two ceedee rule.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson

The Deacon said:


> Jimmeh, yew wans the real bone: St. Pancras '71 and Queen Elizabeth Hall '72. Them two ceedee rule.


Yes, I expect so.


----------



## The Deacon

You a fusion space cadet, Dr Jimmeh?
I suspect so.

How did you feel about a genius like holdsworth dying penniless?

I read that he did not have the cab fare to get him to the hospital.

That makes me so angry at the world.


----------



## Dr Johnson

It is very sad (especially for Allan) but he wasn't the first nor will he be the last.


----------



## Malx

Just the job for an evening when a bit of nostalgia is required.

Paul Kantner & Grace Slick - Baron von Tollbooth & the Chrome Nun.

View attachment 101135


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Suddenly had to hear this! I regard them as a "kind-of-modern-day-QUEEN".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...oh, and this one!!! It's got a Schubert quote even.


----------



## Malx

Closed off nostalgia night with what I consider one of the best debut albums ever - the 1969 first LP from the flawed genius that was Nick Drake.

View attachment 101136


Then I just had to move on to a logical next album given the title track was about Nick Drake.

Solid Air - John Marytn.

View attachment 101137


As much as I love my classical music and it makes up over 90% of my listening these days occasional nostalgia nights are most enjoyable.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Ella sings Gershwin.


----------



## JACE

*Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers - Caravan (Riverside/OJC)*
IMO, the band on this LP was one of the very best incarnations of the Jazz Messengers -- with Freddie Hubbard, Wayne Shorter, Curtis Fuller, Cedar Walton & Reggie Workman. The same group is also heard on _Free for All_ (Blue Note) and _Ugetsu_ (Riverside/OJC).


----------



## elgar's ghost

40-track Chuck Berry comp, issued by MCA back in the 1990s. My only real beef is that there are no sleeve-notes at all (recording dates would have been nice at least...) but there are a couple of pleasant surprises on this, especially the seven-minute 1972 live version of _Reelin' and Rockin'_ (which I think was from the same gig which inflicted his cover of Dave Bartholomew's _My Ding-A-Ling _upon the UK charts).


----------



## JACE

*Kenny Werner - The Melody (Pirouet)*
with Johannes Wiedenmueller & Ari Hoenig

A terrific, long-standing jazz trio; one of my favorite groups out there today.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

These guys! New album today \m/


----------



## MattB

Hilarious Death Blues (2007)

Antic Clay

https://stickfigurerecordings.bandcamp.com/album/hilarious-death-blues-double-album










Alt country / blues


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Atomas

Jazz (bop/early fusion era), kraut/space/progressive rock


----------



## David OByrne

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Suddenly had to hear this! I regard them as a "kind-of-modern-day-QUEEN".


They try to mimic Queen but Queen will never be as good as them


----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

IN HIS HANDS
*Gene Harris*

_Concord_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

PASS IN TIME
*Beth Orton*
_
Heavenly / BMG_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Electric Light Orchestra, Time:










1. Prologue
2. Twilight
3. Yours Truly, 2095
4. Ticket To The Moon
5. The Way Life's Meant To Be
6. Another Heart Breaks
7. Rain Id Falling
8. From The End Of The World
9. The Lgihts Go Down
10. Here Is The News
11. 21st Century Man
12. Hold On Tight
13. Epilogue
14. The Bouncer
15. When Time Stood Still
16. Julie Don't Live Here


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Its the Australia day weekend here in Oz so Suffer this


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Uxbal




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps
_
Tzadik_


----------



## starthrower

I've been listening to a ton of Sylvian on YouTube. It's all good, but this one is exquisite. If you prefer something more electric, try Damage with Robert Fripp. But if Beehive floats yer boat, also listen to Rain Tree Crow.


----------



## Atomas

Yasuaki Shimizu 'Kakashi' 1982


----------



## starthrower

I hardly ever hear any rock music from 20 somethings that I like, but these kids kick butt! They released an album or two, but have since disbanded.


----------



## starthrower

Another entertaining young band with an exotic flair.


----------



## MattB

The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford (2007)

Nick Cave & Warren Ellis


----------



## KenOC

MattB said:


> The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford (2007)
> 
> Nick Cave & Warren Ellis


Heckuva movie. Recommended!


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Jacck

Semiramis - Dedicato A Frazz (1973)


----------



## Vronsky

Allan Holdsworth: Velvet Darkness (1976)


----------



## pmsummer

LOS PÁJAROS PERDIDOS
_The South American Project_
L'Arpeggiata
*Christina Pluhar* - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

Buddy Miles: Them Changes (1970)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Suddenly got a Donna Summer kick! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

In celebration of finally getting a good Shure V15-III body to replace the one that began humming along with the music. The JICO SAS stylus plays on.










INTO THE PURPLE VALLEY
Ry Cooder

Reprise


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Utopia by Björk. Pretty new album and very atmospheric


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

LIVE AT MOERS
_Recorded live at Moers Festival, Moers Germany, May 23, 2010_
*Arve Henriksen* - trumpet, electronics, vocal
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - violin
Rudy Royston - percussion
_
JZM Transcription Services_


----------



## Pugg

​
Elkie Brooks ‎- Two Days Away
Label:
A&M Records ‎- AMLH 68409
Format:
Vinyl, LP, Album


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Ingélou

Fabulous version of Child ballad 243:


----------



## MattB

Consider The Birds (2004)

David Eugene Edwards' Woven Hand

https://wovenhand.bandcamp.com/album/consider-the-birds


----------



## cougarjuno

*Keely Smith - Cherokeely Swings*


----------



## pmsummer

MODERN COOL
*Patricia Barber*

_Premomition_


----------



## pmsummer

GARCIA
*Jerry Garcia* - acoustic guitar, electric guitar, pedal steel guitar, bass, piano, organ, samples, vocals
Bill Kreutzmann - drums
Robert Hunter - lyrics

_GDM_


----------



## Pugg

​
Billie Holiday The First Verve Sessions French 2-LP vinyl record set


----------



## Granate

In a long pause from Historical Wagner Recordings, between Die Walküre and Siegfried, I listened to the contemporary albums I had been missing this January. I'm really glad to have enjoyed for the first time Royal Blood's classic rock, a genre I always avoid. I can't understand how much has Opera helped to hear the musicality and richness of contemporary music.


----------



## pmsummer

MOON AND MIND
*Oregon*
_
Vanguard_


----------



## Mowgli

Remastered _Raw Sienna/Looking In_ CD on the stereo


----------



## Mowgli

Blue Cheer-ish


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat

Mowgli said:


> Remastered _Raw Sienna/Looking In_ CD on the stereo


aaahhh some one else likes these guys!


----------



## ldiat

RIP Dennis Edwards


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

RESPECT
*Jimmy Smith* - organ
Eric Gale - guitar
Thornel Schwartz - guitar
Bob Bushnell - double bass
Ron Carter - double bass
Bernard "Pretty" Purdie - drums
Grady Tate - drums
Creed Taylor - producer
Rudy Van Gelder - engineer​_
Verve_


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Fabulous version of Child ballad 243:


Fine stuff. My favourite is Jaqui McShee. What a fine pair of eyes.






Great band too!


----------



## Guest

Child ballad 100 Willie o'Winsbury






The Child ballads deserve a thread.


----------



## Ingélou

Tulse said:


> Child ballad 100 Willie o'Winsbury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Child ballads deserve a thread.


This is one of my favourites too - we have it on a 'progressive folk' compilation cd and at one time played it almost constantly on car journeys. 
PS - Are you going to start a thread? Would be very happy to support it. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Dylan's 'The man in the long black coat' from the perspective of the House Carpenter.

I usually play the original, but here is Steve Hackett's cover.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> This is one of my favourites too - we have it on a 'progressive folk' compilation cd and at one time played it almost constantly on car journeys.
> PS - Are you going to start a thread? Would be very happy to support it. :tiphat:


I'd like too, certainly with all the prog, jazz and that strange acid stuff there must be some room for more traditional fayre. I have in mind something like picking a particular ballad then the members sharing their favourite versions, thoughts etc.

I'm currently a bit overloaded with other threads to ensure a Child ballads thread gets the momentum it deserves. If you would like to do it, then please go ahead, but if not then I'll come back to it in the future.


----------



## Ingélou

I am taking a slight break from TC at present for personal reasons, so will give you time to start it. 
There *is* a general folk thread, but Child ballads are about the lyrics too. I have always loved them and opted to study them more deeply while at university - but that was decades ago! 

Here's another song from the progressive folk album we bought on holiday in Wales once. This one is a version (American?) of Little Musgrave and Lady Barnard, Child 81.






Through the years, the lyrics of this ballad (the broadside version) provided me with a good poetry lesson that always interested my classes.


----------



## bharbeke

Marty Stuart: Let There Be Country

Fantastic album. This man and his band have an abundance of talent.


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHT TRAIN
*The Oscar Peterson Trio*
Oscar Peterson - piano
Ray Brown - double bass
Ed Thigpen - drums
_
Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

GOD DON'T NEVER CHANGE
_The Songs of..._
*Blind Willie Johnson*
The Blind Boys of Alabama, Tom Waits, Lucinda Williams, Cowboy Junkies, Rickie Lee Jones, Luther Dickinson, Susan Tedeschi and Derek Trucks, Maria McKee, Sinead O'Connor
_
Alligator_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Montgomery Gentry, Here's to You
mp3


----------



## Malx

Finishing tonight's listening away from cm with:

Kate Bush - Aerial & Steely Dan - Gaucho.

View attachment 101343
View attachment 101344


----------



## Malx

And finally:

Jack Bruce - Songs for a Tailor followed by If - If. 
If I may be presumptive, no pun intended, If's first album was underrated and is a very fine album.

View attachment 101345


View attachment 101346


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> Finishing tonight's listening away from cm with:
> 
> Kate Bush - Aerial & Steely Dan - Gaucho.
> 
> View attachment 101343
> View attachment 101344


"Gaucho" is a fantastic album. Hard to believe Steely Dan could follow up "Aja" with another grand slam.


----------



## Pugg

​
https://www.rubenhein.nl/


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

Leftfield: Leftism (1995)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Blancrocher

Stevie Wonder - Part-Time Lover


----------



## Blancrocher

Stevie Wonder - Pastime Paradise


----------



## Blancrocher

2pac - Dear Mama


----------



## Blancrocher

Migos - T-Shirt


----------



## Mowgli

HiFi LoFi NoFi's just fine with me


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Pugg




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Pugg do you remember this??


----------



## regenmusic

Gamble Folk "Two Different Worlds" Xian Psych Folk


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Art Rock

I bought this CD a few weeks ago. Two LP records that my parents had and played a lot when i was a kid. Pure nostalgia to hear this once more (the records have gone missing in one of many moves, or got lost in sorting things out after my father passed away).


----------



## pmsummer

CHARLIE BYRD
*Charlie Byrd* - guitar
Joe Byrd - bass
Wayne Phillips - drums
Paula Hatcher - flute
Bill Reichenbach - trombone
_
Crystal Clear Records_

45 RPM D2D


----------



## Vronsky

Thin Lizzy: Nightlife (1974)










Thin Lizzy: Jailbreak (1976)


----------



## tdc

Dr Johnson said:


>


Greatest rock album of all time imo.


----------



## tdc

starthrower said:


> I hardly ever hear any rock music from 20 somethings that I like, but these kids kick butt! They released an album or two, but have since disbanded.


The music isn't really to my taste, but damn I do like that singer. <3


----------



## pmsummer

STOA
*Nik Bärtsch's Ronin*

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

Dang! Larry's son is as great as hid Dad! Love his bass lines and soloing.


----------



## Pugg

Groundwork Rising - Ruben Heins.


----------



## starthrower

Great show just uploaded a few days ago.


----------



## pmsummer

INTERCONTINENTAL
*Joe Pass* - guitar
Eberhard Weber - bass
Kenny Clare - drums
_
MPS - BASF_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
Canciones de Mi Padre/ Linda Ronstadt


----------



## philoctetes

Chrome Chronicles I&II

Another Roxy Music fan here...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

NIGEL MAZLYN JONES - Ship to shore






I saw him in 1980 supporting post-Woolly BJH at Hammersmith Odeon. A singer songwriter who applies a lot more electronic effects to his acoustic guitar than did John Martyn with his Echoplex.


----------



## starthrower

"They told me to play what I felt. Hey, I'm a jazz musician, that's what I do ... so I recorded my first solo ... we listened back and they said it was great. I recorded a second take and that's the one they used. I was gone in a half hour. The next thing I know I'm hearing myself in every airport bathroom in the world." - Pete Christlieb: tenor sax


----------



## Pugg

​
Ella Fitzgerald: Lullabies Of Birdland (180g) vinyl


----------



## ldiat

starthrower said:


> "They told me to play what I felt. Hey, I'm a jazz musician, that's what I do ... so I recorded my first solo ... we listened back and they said it was great. I recorded a second take and that's the one they used. I was gone in a half hour. The next thing I know I'm hearing myself in every airport bathroom in the world." - Pete Christlieb: tenor sax


well i really like steely dan so lets listen to this one...thanks


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

:clap:


----------



## pmsummer

THE SOUND OF STREETCARS
T_he ring of flanged wheels and steel rails in Toronto, Canada, September 1962_
Toronto Transportation Commission
*Witt No. 2836* - scrapped in July 1963
*P.C.C. No. 4001* - scrapped in February 1969
_
HRN Productions_


----------



## starthrower

I was very impressed watching and listening to this concert. I ignored their album when it was released because I don't really care for smooth jazz, but they actually keep that stuff to a minimum during this performance. Larry's guitar tone on both Les Paul and Stratocaster is the best I've ever heard. Ritenour's versatility and chops are inspiring. And the rhythm section is superb!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

Dino: The Essential Dean Martin

Dean Martin










"You're not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on." :cheers:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The drummer is my workmate  My wife digs this band, especially after a nachtspiel at our place!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

MattB said:


> Dino: The Essential Dean Martin
> 
> Dean Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You're not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on." :cheers:


Really? I can't remember...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/cognitiveshift%2Fpj-harvey-harry-escott-an-acre-of-land-1
Hey! New PJ Harvey song and a beautiful one  ...oh, it's not an original...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


>


if any one does listens to this...does it seem too fast? does not sound right.......


----------



## ldiat

again cause i am grey LOL


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

pete and repete are walking across a bridge pete falls over who is left?


----------



## ldiat

ok no more allman bros.....yea right


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson

ldiat said:


> if any one does listens to this...does it seem too fast? does not sound right.......


I think somehow it has got raised in pitch slightly rather than being too fast (it lasts the same time as the "real" version on the CD).

One of the comments below the video suggests it is 3 semitones sharp. I don't pretend to be able to identify it that precisely but the vocals certainly sounded a bit higher on first listen. Difficult to understand why anyone would do that.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat

Dr Johnson said:


> I think somehow it has got raised in pitch slightly rather than being too fast (it lasts the same time as the "real" version on the CD).
> 
> One of the comments below the video suggests it is 3 semitones sharp. I don't pretend to be able to identify it that precisely but the vocals certainly sounded a bit higher on first listen. Difficult to understand why anyone would do that.


yes i agree just sounded off. i have listened to this version several times. first i noticed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's friday and I always check out new albums on the heavier side. This is a real killer album! Got beer


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Malx

This album always cheers me up, the man was in my opinion so underrated it staggers me.

Captain Beefheart - Safe as Milk.

View attachment 101472


----------



## Pugg

​
*Trois Couleurs Bleu* .
Zbigniew Preisner


----------



## pmsummer

Wonderful recording.


----------



## pmsummer

Malx said:


> This album always cheers me up, the man was in my opinion so underrated it staggers me.
> 
> Captain Beefheart - Safe as Milk.
> 
> View attachment 101472


Wonderful recording... and with Ry Cooder to boot!


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> Wonderful recording... and with Ry Cooder to boot!


I have that one around here somewhere. I need to revisit.


----------



## Mowgli

ldiat said:


> if any one does listens to this...does it seem too fast? does not sound right.......


From Layla Wikipedia :
7:02 to 7:11 (with piano coda; depending on version)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cougarjuno

Lou Reed - The Blue Mask


----------



## Malx

Dr Johnson said:


>


The Red Card Album was a very fine piece of work imo - time to dig out an old cassette I should still have of it in a box somewhere, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONGEST RIVER
*Olivia Chaney*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

TEXAS SHEIKS
*Geoff Muldaur*
and The Texas Sheiks
_
Tradition & Moderne GmbH_


----------



## pmsummer

A DYNAMIC NEW SOUND
_Guitar/Organ/Drums_
*Wes Montgomery*
The Wes Montgomery Trio

_Riverside_


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Pugg

​
Eurythmics Ultimate Collection Japanese Promo CD album


----------



## Casebearer

Mowgli said:


>


Good listen. Wonderful!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't use youtube a lot but I wanted to hear this because I didn't want to fish the _Let It Be_ album out and play it all. Ideally I wanted to post the rooftop footage as this was one of the songs which was played but I couldn't find what I was looking for.

By this time (early 1969) the Beatles pretty much had one foot in the grave yet McCartney could still knock out a belter of a song which sounds to me something like the kind of hard rock which The Who were to come out with a year a so later. McCartney didn't come up with a middle eight but this was serendipitously provided by Lennon, extracted from a song of his own (_Everybody Had a Hard Year_) which he didn't (or couldn't) finish.


----------



## Jacck

Savia andina - Greatest Hits - Mejores canciones


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE LONGEST RIVER
> *Olivia Chaney*
> _
> Nonesuch_


This is just a fabulous album. I got it a few weeks ago and have returned to it often.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bobo Stenson Trio - Contra la Indecision.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## Mowgli

Remastered CD on the stereo


----------



## pmsummer

10 (TEN) YEARS TOGETHER
_The Best of Peter, Paul & Mary_
*Peter, Paul, & Mary*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Mowgli

I just read a Discogs blog article that was linked to from my FB feed.
I expected to see *Leaf Hound ~ Growers Of Mushroom* but no.
Discogs entry says last sold was 5/17 and lowest price sold for was $1,797.44 
I click on "last sold 10 May 2017" and it says I need an account to access.
Anyone have an account there that would check it out for me?
https://www.discogs.com/Leaf-Hound-Growers-Of-Mushroom/release/2625594

Here's the article - https://blog.discogs.com/en/top-30-...old-in-discogs-marketplace-for-december-2017/

Whoops. Now I see the article only includes Dec 2017. 
$1265 for DSoTM you gotta be ******** me :facepalm:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The weekend favorites are new ones from Fu Manchu and PJ Harvey (had to hear some older ones by her too).


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The weekend favorites are new ones from Fu Manchu and PJ Harvey (had to hear some older ones by her too).


Did you know PJ played Magdalena in Hal Hartley's movie _The Book Of Life_?

Here's a few quotes:

Lawyer: It's the Mormons. I'm outta here, you're on your own.
Jesus Christ: Now, who are the Mormons again?

[about human beings]
Satan: It's amazing the things they do. They're inventing themselves now. Artificial intelligence and cybergenetics and so on.
Jesus Christ: It's impressive, I admit.
Satan: They're cross-fertilizing pears with apples and goats with sheeps, tobacco plants with lightning bugs.
Jesus Christ: Now that's just stupid.
Satan: Well, I agree.

Satan: I talked to your boyfriend today.
Magdalena: You're so unimaginative.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mavis Staples / You Are Not Alone


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

An early DeJohnette album that escaped my radar. Sounds beautiful!

Recorded February 1976 Jack Dejohnette: drums, tenor saxophone on 'The Vikings Are Coming' Alex Foster: tenor & soprano saxophones John Abercrombie: electric & acoustic guitars Mike Richmond: upright & electric basses Warren Bernhardt: acoustic & electric pianos, clavinet, cowbell


----------



## pmsummer

SHUT DOWN
_Compilation of early 1960s hot-rod anthems and ballads_
*The Beach Boys - The Cheers - The Super Stocks - The Piltdown Men - Robert Mitchum - Jimmy Dolan - The Eligibles*
_
Capitol_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Merl

Sonata said:


> A couple from Evergrey
> 
> Monday Morning Apocaypse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite (really cool cover art too!):
> The Inner Circle.


I'm not mad on newervEvergrey but the old stuff like Recreation Day is great.


----------



## Merl

It's been back to the first rock band I got into, today.....Wishbone Ash. Seen them multiple times live. Love this track and was playing first album today but FUBB is my fave (from Live Dates 2).


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

GOOD RAIN
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet

_Act_


----------



## Rach Man

Is there a better song than Peter Gabriel's "Solsbury Hill"?

Here is a spectacular arrangement where he sings with a full orchestra live on David Letterman, complete with a bit of Beethoven to assist.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mavis Staples
We'll Never Turn Back


----------



## Casebearer

Laurie Anderson! Way ahead!

Interesting interview and performance from German tv (1984).


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


>


A superb album. It should be much more widely known than it is.

Nothing wrong with Cream, but every time someone bangs on about how wonderful Crossroads is I'd like to make them sit down and listen to this.


----------



## Guest

GARY BURTON - Tennessee Firebird


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

PJ Harvey for me.


----------



## Guest

I'm currently playing Songs for a Tailor ↑↑ for the first time. It won't be the last.

(That is quite a band. Barbara Thompson's husband too. :tiphat


----------



## Mowgli

On the stereo from CDR


----------



## Pugg

​
*Time Waits for No One- Mavis Staples*


----------



## Mowgli

Picture a bright blue ball just spinning, spinning free
Dizzy with eternity.
Paint it with a skin of sky, brush in some clouds and sea
Call it home for you and me.
A peaceful place or so it looks from space
A closer look reveals the human race.
Full of hope, full of grace, is the human face.
But afraid, we may our home to waste.
There's a fear down here we can't forget hasn't got a name just yet
Always awake, always around singing ashes to ashes all fall down.
Now watch as the ball revolves and the nighttime calls
And again the hunt begins and again the bloodwind calls
By and by again, the morning sun will rise
But the darkness never goes from some men's eyes.
It strolls the sidewalks and it rolls the streets
Stalking turf, dividing up meat.
Nightmare spook, piece of heat, you and me, you and me.
Click, flashblade in ghetto night. Rudies looking for a fight.
Rat cat alley roll them bones. Need that cash to feed that jones
And the politicians throwing stones
Singing ashes, ashes all fall down.
Commissars and pin-striped bosses role the dice
Any way they fall guess who gets to pay the price.
Money green or proletarian gray, selling guns instead of food today.
So the kids they dance, they shake their bones
While the politicians throwing stones
Singing ashes, ashes all fall down.
Heartless powers try to tell us what to think
If the spirit's sleeping, then the flesh is ink.
History's page, it is thusly carved in stone
The future's here, we are it, we are on our own.
If the game is lost then we're all the same
No one left to place or take the blame.
We will leave this place an empty stone
Or this shining ball of blue we can call our home
So the kids they dance, they shake their bones
While the politicians are throwing stones
Singing ashes, ashes all fall down.
Shipping powders back and forth
Singing "black goes south while white comes north"
And the whole world full of petty wars
Singing "I got mine and you got yours."
And the current fashions set the pace.
Lose your step, fall out of grace.
And the radical he rant and rage, Singing "someone got to turn the page"
And the rich man in his summer home,
Singing "Just leave well enough alone"
But his pants are down, his cover's blown
And the politicians are throwing stones
So the kids they dance they shake their bones
Cause its all too clear we're on our own
Picture a bright blue ball just spinning, spinning free
It's dizzying, the possibilities. Ashes, Ashes all fall down.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli

Played 4 Canned Heat and a Savoy Brown CD along with that Python & a disc of Beethoven Variations.


----------



## Guest

↑↑

Liked the Meal Ticket. Another fine sounding band that never had a breakthrough.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## bharbeke

Gary Moore: Blues and Beyond (the live parts)

This is another spectacular live CD set from Moore. He was one of the best blues players at putting the passion into both the guitar playing and his singing.


----------



## Guest

Sarah Jarosz live at Shrewsbury Folk Festival 2017






Cute Texan reminiscent of Nanci Griffith.


----------



## eljr

Tulse said:


> Sarah Jarosz live at Shrewsbury Folk Festival 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Texan reminiscent of Nanci Griffith.


A very talented young lady.


----------



## Pugg

​
Radiohead - OK Computer (1997)


----------



## Jacck

Euclidean - Quod Erat Faciendum


----------



## Guest

Nirvana - The Story of Simon Simopath (1967)






The first rock opera.


----------



## Mowgli

*The Prophet Song* from *A Night At The Opera* blasting on my stereo

The 2011 Queen remasters sound spectacular.

*ANATO*, *News Of The World* & *Jazz* went missing on their way from Amazon.de
I e-mailed support on Tuesday, DHL had them on my porch this morning.
Awesome service.


----------



## Guest

King Crimson
In the wake of Poseidon


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> King Crimson
> In the wake of Poseidon
> 
> View attachment 101590


My King Crimson 50 years on project is getting close: The Brondesbury demos must be getting recorded about now.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> My King Crimson 50 years on project is getting close: The Brondesbury demos must be getting recorded about now.


I'm still toying with going to see them in Manchester later in the year.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I'm still toying with going to see them in Manchester later in the year.


By the time I catch up with this year I'll be well into my second century!

I hope they are still good if you go to see them. I've been very disappointed when I've seen my old bands in recent years, for a variety of reasons. I try to only watch younger musicians live nowadays, though there isn't always a choice.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> By the time I catch up with this year I'll be well into my second century!
> 
> I hope they are still good if you go to see them. I've been very disappointed when I've seen my old bands in recent years, for a variety of reasons. I try to only watch younger musicians live nowadays, though there isn't always a choice.


Just bought literally one of the last tickets for Brum Symphony Hall. Totally spooky I just thought about it, checked and found both Brum and Manchester were about to sell out. OK, now I'm going to be excited for months.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

Flawless rendition of this Bruce Cockburn classic played on a beautiful Taylor guitar.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Mowgli

https://www.youtube.com/user/vzqk50HD/videos






Faster moments spent spread tales of change within the sound
Counting form through rhythm electric freedom
Moves to counter-balance stars expound our conscience
All to know and see the look in your eyes

Passing time will reach as nature relays to set the scene
New encounters spark a true fruition
Guiding lines we touch them, our bodies balance out the waves
As we accelerate our days to the look in your eyes

From the moment I reached out to hold, I felt a sound
And what touches our soul slowly moves as touch rebounds
And to know that tempo will continue
Lost in the trance of dances as rhythm takes another turn
As is my want, I only reach to look in your eyes

CHA-CHA-CHA CHA-CHA


----------



## Mowgli

https://www.youtube.com/user/vzqk50HD/videos






Dawn of light lying between a silence and sold sources,
Chased amid fusions of wonder, in moments hardly seen forgotten,
Coloured in pastures of chance dancing leaves cast spells of challenge,
Amused but real in thought, we fled from the sea whole.
Dawn of thought transfered through moments of days under searching earth
Revealing corridors of time provoking memories, disjointed but with purpose,
Craving penetrations offer links with the self instructors sharp
And tender love as we took to the air, a picture of distance.
Dawn of our power we amuse redescending as fast as misused
Expression, as only to teach love as to reveal passion chasing
Late into corners, and we danced from the ocean.
Dawn of love sent within us colours of awakening among the many
Won't to follow, only tunes of a different age.
As the links span our endless caresses for the freedom of life everlasting.


----------



## Mowgli

We love when we play


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

September Of My Years (Expanded Edition)

1965 / 2010 Reissue

Frank Sinatra


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

This is one of the better albums I've heard from Szabo.


----------



## Pugg

​
Marvin Gaye- United (with Tammi Terrell)

Format
Vinyl LP
Label
UMC


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> This is one of the better albums I've heard from Szabo.


You might love Gabor Gado (Hungarian jazz guitar player) as well. I have his beautiful album Greetings from an Angel.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Egg
The Polite Force


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## The Deacon

First five minutes of "Lumpy" is good and mebbe 2 minutes on side 2.

Rest is all pure.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Deacon said:


> First five minutes of "Lumpy" is good and mebbe 2 minutes on side 2.
> 
> Rest is all pure.....


Which version................................


----------



## Pugg

​
Ray Barretto El Watusi UK vinyl LP album (LP record)


----------



## regenmusic

Rick Wakeman- Criminal Record (1977) (FULL ALBUM)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Mowgli

Some they will and some they won't and some it's just as well


----------



## Sonata

*Diablo Swing Orchestra: Pandora's Pinata*
One of the albums I bought two or three years ago and only had one listen. Now that I've taken a hiatus from purchasing new music I'm actually getting to know my massive collection better!


----------



## tdc

Joe Bonamassa - Happier Times

Joe Bonamassa delivers consistently great musicianship and has been helped tremendously by the production efforts of Kevin Shirley (who also happened to be the sound engineer of Led Zeppelin's most excellent 2003 live DvD).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Blue Öyster Cult - _Tyranny and Mutation_ (1973).

Their second album and I still think it's their best. The production on this album was quite thin and trebly (as it also was on BOCs first and third albums) but it uncannily complimented their slightly off-kilter approach, often oblique lyrics and Gawlik's stark artwork.


----------



## starthrower

Betcha never heard of this group! A friend of mine played it for me last night. An early 70s Canadian rock trio with some eccentric vocal qualities that made it an amusing listen.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> *Diablo Swing Orchestra: Pandora's Pinata*
> One of the albums I bought two or three years ago and only had one listen. Now that I've taken a hiatus from purchasing new music I'm actually getting to know my massive collection better!


Sonata I just played that on YT, it's quite unique. Is there anything else from the same genre or label worth checking out?


----------



## The Deacon

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which version................................


Wot????
There are two versions, Hubert???
That's two too many.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Deacon said:


> Wot????
> There are two versions, Hubert???
> That's two too many.


I posted the original version Capital records - give it a listen its very different from what you know refer below for an explaination, the original has no pigs or ponys 
Lumpy gravy original version

https://ekoliniol.com/f6368b6e.htm


----------



## Sonata

I'm finally getting around to listening to the latest *Rise Against album, Wolves*, which was released in June of last year. I've been a great fan of Rise Against for some time, but I over-saturated my ears with them a few years back and subsequently didn't check out this release sooner









Also: 
*Leprous: Bilateral* 
A solid release from this progressive metal band which I enjoy but doesn't necessarily leave me yearning to listen to more of their music.


----------



## pmsummer

PTAH THE EL DAOUD
*Alice Coltrane* - piano, harp
Joe Henderson - alto flute, tenor saxophone
Pharoah Sanders - alto flute, tenor saxophone, bells
Ron Carter - bass
Ben Riley - drums
_
Impulse_


----------



## pmsummer

THE FEUDAL SPIRIT
*Rob Noyes* - 6 and 12 string guitar sol_o

Poon Village / Forced Exposure_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg




----------



## SONNET CLV

I took on a listen to the entire "Leave me in the black No Thing" by My Cat Is An Alien.









My ears are still ringing. 
Ah ... glorious noise!

And I followed the listening session of the My Cat album with all 63 minutes of Louis Theodore Gouvy's Symphony 4, Symphonie breve, and Fantaisie Symphonique on cpo 777 382-2, heavy Romantic classicism.









And my ears are _still_ ringing from the My Cat album. 
Glorious noise!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## The Deacon

I never could understand the allure of John Martyn.

In Soho ,on Gtreek Street ,was a shoddy basement folk club -I think this is where Dylan first saw Martin Carthy and nicked two tunes which he re-wrote lyrics to turn them to"Girl from North Country" (one of his best tracks ever) and "Bob Dylan's Dream".
Anyways this club was a goldmine: Davey Graham, Mick Softley,Donovan,Al Stewart,Renbourn, Briggs,McTell,Harper,Williamson,Denny,Alexis Korner...all played there!
Martyn too.

I have all these great folkies in my collection - but no Martyn. (To be fair, only know two Martyn lps. His best-known "Solid Air" just does NOT resonate with me.)


----------



## tvparty




----------



## Polyphemus

A lot older but he can still sing.


----------



## Guest

Les Cousins

c z


----------



## Jacck

שוטי הנבואה - קול גלגל


----------



## eljr

Wolf Alice
Visions of a Life

Release Date September 29, 2017
Duration46:39
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative/Indie Rock
Indie Rock

This is an excellent spin for those who enjoy pop/rock/indie


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> ​


ya know i know a fellow his name BoB and he is from Iran...............


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>





ldiat said:


>


This is so ironic these two after each other...........:lol:


----------



## Jacck

David Gilmour - The Best Guitar Solos


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tvparty




----------



## Pugg

The Boy Who Cried Wolf/ L.P
Passenger.
From last night.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Uriah Heep - Look At Yourself


----------



## pmsummer

OCEANA - TENEBRAE - THREE SONGS
*Osvaldo Golijov*
Folk-Instrument Ensemble
Gwinnett Young Singers
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Kronos Quartet
Dawn Upshaw
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## pmsummer

UNDERCURRENTS
*Bill Evans* - piano
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBIE
Bill Evans Trio
*Bill Evans* - piano
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## MattB

The most delightful Dinah Shore...


----------



## Jacck

Radiohead - Lotus Flower
he dances like he has been bitten by a tarantula


----------



## pmsummer

ECHOES
_The Best of..._
*Pink Floyd*

_EMI_


----------



## Mowgli

Theme from Strike Back on Skinamax


----------



## pmsummer

Jacck said:


> Radiohead - Lotus Flower
> he dances like he has been bitten by a tarantula


I have an antidote for that. ;-)


----------



## Mowgli

[video=facebook_share;1783827175181438]https://www.facebook.com/mowgli.vapes/videos/1783827175181438/[/video]


----------



## pmsummer

WE'LL NEVER TURN BACK
*Mavis Staples*

_Anti-_


----------



## pmsummer

MAGICAL MYSTERY TOUR
*The Beatles*

_EMI - Parlophone - Apple_


----------



## pmsummer

MAMBO SINUENDO
*Ry Cooder
Manuel Galbán*

_Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Napalm Death! I even have a ticket to see them at the Inferno Festival 1st April  My most favoritest extremest band! Barney's the man!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Cohen Owes Me $97 - written by Irving Berlin, sung by Joe Fontana.

_Old man Rosenthal lay sick in bed
Soon the doctor came around and said
"No use crying, the man is dying. He can't live very long!"
"Send my son here to my side," they heard the old man say
"I've got something to tell him before I pass away"
Soon his son was sitting by his bed
"What's the matter, Papa dear?" he said
The old man said, "My son, before my days are done
I want you to know:_

[Refrain:]

_Cohen owes me ninety-seven dollars
And it's up to you to see that Cohen pays
I sold a lot of goods to Rosenstein and Sons
On an I.O.U. for ninety days
Levi brothers don't get any credit
They owe me for one hundred yards of lace
If you promise me, my son, you'll collect from ev'ry one
I can die with a smile on my face"_

[2nd verse:]

_Old man Rosenthal is better now
He just simply wouldn't die somehow
He is healthy and very wealthy since he got out of bed
Such a change you never saw, he's got such rosy cheeks
He picks up in just one week what should take weeks and weeks
Ev'ryone who knew that he was sick
Couldn't tell how he got well so quick
They went and asked him to explain how he pulled through
Rosenthal replied:_

[2nd refrain:]

_Cohen owed me ninety-seven dollars
And my son went out and made poor Cohen pay
A bill was owed to me by Rosenstein and Sons
And they settled on that very day
What could my son do with all that money
If I should leave it all and say goodbye?
It's all right to pass away, but when people start to pay
That's no time for a bus'nessman to die..._


----------



## MattB

American Recordings (1994)

Johnny Cash


----------



## pmsummer

SOUNDS OF SILENCE
*Simon & Garfunkel*
_
Columbia_


----------



## The Deacon

Johnny Cash admitted he only knows how to play a few chords.

..................

N.P. John Renbourn & Bert Jansch "John & Bert".


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti

_Point_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

Great albums from these lovely sisters.


----------



## Jacck

Jambina (from winter olympics)


----------



## Guest

This Heat
This Heat


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Michael Jackson - Beat It


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

​_From last night. _


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Capeditiea

Capeditiea - Enantiodromia Anthology


----------



## Capeditiea

Capeditiea - Xul


----------



## Capeditiea

Dir En Grey - Arche


----------



## Pugg

​
Control [Vinyl LP] - Kensington

From last night


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

King Crimson I Talk to the Wind


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


>


Fine track. The _Rock & Roll Music to the World_ album goes under the radar compared to, say, _Cricklewood Green_ and _Ssssh_ but I think it's the most consistent one I've heard by them.


----------



## Pugg

wrong thread sorry


----------



## Capeditiea

Pugg said:


> wrong thread sorry


Fnord. :3 .....


----------



## Sonata

I'm really excited about this Finnish rock band that my sister introduced me to, *Poets of the Fall*. The singer has a soulful voice and I enjoy several of their lyrics.

Carnival of Rust









Jealous Gods









Temple of Thought


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> Fine track. The _Rock & Roll Music to the World_ album goes under the radar compared to, say, _Cricklewood Green_ and _Ssssh_ but I think it's the most consistent one I've heard by them.


And here's another fine track by them (but I don't really know the album):






Also, you can hear slightly more of Chick Churchill than usual. A friend and I saw TYA live in 1974. We worked our way to the front to see if Chick actually played anything.


----------



## Pugg

Dave Brubeck -Time Out
From last night.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Latest album by Electric Wizard! It's electric and I have a ticket to see them at the Inferno Festival (in Oslo) along with Napalm Death and others on April 1. \m/ :devil: \m/


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## The Deacon

i GOTS TRADE COPY OF THE SECOND sUGARLOAF LP, sPACESHIP eARTH.


----------



## Pugg

*Pictures- Katie Melua *
Form last night.


----------



## ldiat

mowgli said:


>


the james gang!! Dool!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## MattB

Live At The Sands

April 4, 1967 performance

Dean Martin


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

L'Ombre d'une source (2014)

French gypsy guitarist Thierry "Titi" Robin & Michael Lonsdale

Music & Poetry by Thierry "Titi" Robin
Poetry read by Michael Lonsdale


----------



## Pugg

​
*Roberta Flack- Killing Me Softly* German vinyl LP album (LP record)

1. Killing Me Softly With His Song
2. Jesse
3. No Tears
4. I'm the Girl
5. River
6. Conversation Love
7. When You Smile
8. Suzanne

From last night!!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

one of the best Czech prog rock albums - *Progres 2 ‎- Dialog S Vesmírem (1980)*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I wonder if any of you have ever heard this awesome group? One of my favorite progressive groups from the 70s. They had three albums and if memory serves me correctly this was their last. Thus the title "Last" Tango


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


>


What a track. Probably the highlight for me during their somewhat spotty performance at Knebworth in 1979 - their rendition of this captured the Zep majesty of old.


----------



## laurie

Needed a Badfinger fix today ....






... &_ this_ is my favorite Badfinger song


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Pugg

​
Jeff Buckley ‎- So Real: Songs From Jeff Buckley 
From last night.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Jacck

Bo Hansson - Ur Trollkarlens Hatt


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MattB

L.A. Woman (1971)

The Doors


----------



## The Deacon

Jacck said:


> Bo Hansson - Ur Trollkarlens Hatt


Bo was a GOD. Period.

Everyone on this forum get down on your knees and avert your gaze.


----------



## Jacck

Antares - Sea Of Tranquillity - 1979


----------



## Dr Johnson

Jacck said:


> Bo Hansson - Ur Trollkarlens Hatt


Blimey! That's a name from the past. I used to have his "Lord Of The Rings".


----------



## Mowgli

Watching Strike Back


----------



## lucasbiblio

Some Bossa-Nova by Diana Krall


----------



## lucasbiblio

Sorry for posting again, but I'm contemplating a bossa nova on this brazilian night, this sounds like a Jazz from the tropics, the best of brazilian music, oh sure.


----------



## Pugg

​
Zbigniew preisner - Trois couleurs: bleu
From last night!


----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Greatest Hits (LP 180 grams)

From last night.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival - Greatest Hits (LP 180 grams)
> 
> From last night.


Hey! did you listen to this on the corner??? and can i please borrow 5 cents??...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr




----------



## Mowgli

RIP Pigpen McKernen 9/8/45 - 3/8/73

International Speedway 12/28/69 was the first taper's tape I got. Best stage banter ever. "Hey, your lens cap is on, you" Blistering show. HtH etc Full show is at archive dot com (org?) 
here's my favorite Mason's Children


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mowgli

Pressed Rat and Warthog have closed down their shop,
They didn't want to - 'twas all they had got.
Selling atonal apples, amplified heat,
And Pressed Rat's collection of dog legs and feet.

Sadly they left, telling no one goodbye.
Pressed Rat wore red jodhpurs - Warthog a striped tie.
Between them, they carried a three-legged sack,
Went straight round the corner and never came back.

Pressed Rat and Warthog have closed down their shop.
The bad captain madman had told them to stop
Selling atonal apples, amplified heat,
And pressed rat's collection of dog legs and feet.

The bad captain madman had ordered their fate.
He laughed and stomped off with a nautical gate.
The gate turned into a deroga tree
And his pegleg got woodworm and broke into three.

Pressed Rat and Warthog have closed down their shop,
They didn't want to - 'twas all they had got.
Selling atonal apples, amplified heat,
And Pressed Rat's collection of dog legs and feet.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Captainnumber36

Steven Cravis - The Sound of Light


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Mowgli

Hurdy Gurdy Man every 44 minutes or so


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Talking Heads - "Road To Nowhere"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mowgli said:


> Pressed Rat and Warthog have closed down their shop,
> They didn't want to - 'twas all they had got.
> Selling atonal apples, amplified heat,
> And Pressed Rat's collection of dog legs and feet.
> 
> Sadly they left, telling no one goodbye.
> Pressed Rat wore red jodhpurs - Warthog a striped tie.
> Between them, they carried a three-legged sack,
> Went straight round the corner and never came back.
> 
> Pressed Rat and Warthog have closed down their shop.
> The bad captain madman had told them to stop
> Selling atonal apples, amplified heat,
> And pressed rat's collection of dog legs and feet.
> 
> The bad captain madman had ordered their fate.
> He laughed and stomped off with a nautical gate.
> The gate turned into a deroga tree
> And his pegleg got woodworm and broke into three.
> 
> Pressed Rat and Warthog have closed down their shop,
> They didn't want to - 'twas all they had got.
> Selling atonal apples, amplified heat,
> And Pressed Rat's collection of dog legs and feet.


God Almighty, Baker's lyrics were worse than Pete Brown's...


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Greasy Love Songs_ by the Mothers - includes the original vinyl mix of _Cruising With Ruben & the Jets_ (1968).

Currently attempting to compliment Roy Estrada's high harmonies on _Fountains of Love _without much success.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tome Waits - _Orphans: Brawlers, Bawlers and B******s_ (2007):

Beautifully packaged three-disc set of 24 rare songs from 1984-2005 along with 30 new ones. This man's well never seems to run dry.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metal night! \m/ New Judas Priest


----------



## Mowgli

Was - Alice Cooper sings Leonard Bernstein - Gutter Cat Vs The Jets
now, the next song


----------



## pmsummer

PIXIEDUST
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet
_
ACT_


----------



## Pugg

​
From last night.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> From last night.​




same, from last night


----------



## Mowgli

Cosmik Debris in my earholes


----------



## ldiat

eljr said:


> same, from last night


WHY is Paul out of step on the cover??? and why bare feet??


----------



## Itullian

ldiat said:


> WHY is Paul out of step on the cover??? and why bare feet??


There was a rumor at that time that Paul was dead and replaced by his brother.
These things were looked at as clues.
Also, the license plate on the VW reads 28IF.
Meaning he'd have been 28 if he was alive.

Also, on the back cover, if you connect the circles it says
3 Beatles.


----------



## Jos

Wonderful disco and lofi house for a saturday evening.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...I'm actually in love with Donna Summer again these days


----------



## Mowgli

Wait for it...


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## pmsummer

PARIS ENCOUNTER
*Stephane Grappelli* - violin
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Steve Swallow - bass
Bill Goodwin - drums
_
Label M_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to track #2, title track, "First Circle":


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Midori Takada - Through The Looking Glass
amazing relaxation music


----------



## eljr

King Crimson
In the Wake of Poseidon

Release Date May 15, 1970
Duration40:56
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Art Rock
Prog-Rock
Album Rock
Recording Location
Studio Wessex Sound, London, England
Wessex Sound, London, England


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

OLD FASHIONED LOVE
*John Fahey*
& His Orchestra
_
Takoma_


----------



## Richard8655

Pop music from East Germany (DDR) in the 60's and 70's. Surprisingly appealing and original, but maybe an acquired taste.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

PAUL DESMOND & THE MODERN JAZZ QUARTET
_Recorded Live on December 25, 1971 at Town Hall/NYC_
*Paul Desmond
The Modern Jazz Quartet*
_
Red Baron_


----------



## Pugg

Armatrading Joan - To the Limit (full album)

From last night!


----------



## Sonata

Going on two and a half months with no new album purchases. This is allowing me to dig into that good old unlistened-to-pile. This one came as a recommendation from my mother three or four years ago. Not my usual fare but so far I am enjoying it:
*
Beth Hart: Leave the Light On*


----------



## Capeditiea

Capeditiea - Dark Queen of Fae


----------



## Pugg

​
The Beach Boys ‎- Summer Days (And Summer Nights!!)
From last Night.


----------



## regenmusic




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

King Crimson ‎- August 07, 2008 - Park West, Chicago, Illinois
Label:
DGMLive.com ‎- DGMLive 1301
Series:
The King Crimson Collectors' Club -
Format:
20 × File, FLAC, Album, Club Edition 
Country:
UK
Released:
2008
Genre:
Rock
Style:
Prog Rock


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beth Hart sure can sing. I guess Joe Bonamassa is a great guitar player; the billboards in Nashville say so.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Not my usual fare but so far I am enjoying it:
> *
> Beth Hart: Leave the Light On*


That's funny; I just discovered her two minutes ago.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

the big house in DC??????


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

​
Tasmin Archer ‎- The Best Of Tasmin Archer


----------



## eljr

Listening to: *Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas*

by:

*Idina Menzel*

then by:

*Tony Bennett*

then by:

*Judy Garland*

then by:

*Barbra Streisand*

then by:
*
Vienna Boys' Choir*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Pugg

Joan Armatrading ‎- The Very Best Of Joan Armatrading

From last night.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

BEING THERE
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*
_
ECM_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mothers of Invention - _Uncle Meat_ (1969).

Everything minus the 'bonus' film excerpts (which I would have preferred to have seen tagged onto the end of disc two, not at the beginning of it).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## ldiat

starthrower said:


>


weather report...Nice!


----------



## Pugg

George Michael - Five live 
From last night.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


>


Used to have it on vinyl and now I shall have to get it on CD.


----------



## starthrower

Just picked up this re-issue on the BGO label. Two excellent recordings from the late 70s. Includes an extensive essay on the history of Oregon and the band members, with many interesting details going back to the early 60s.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli

Fillmore East April 1971 4CD set is in the changer coming out through my Klipsch
Here's a Charlie Miller mastered soundboard of an April 71 show.
More good SB shows from Wall Of Sound - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOn8Nb8Tw5jyEmnmJIIZfTg/videos


----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
_Compositions of Bill Evans_
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - guitar
Mark Johnson - bass
_
Winter & Winter Music Edition_


----------



## Pugg

​From last night: Dusty Springfield
The Look of Love.


----------



## elgar's ghost

David Bowie - _Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps)_ (1980):

His last truly great album? Maybe, but there was a lower-key return to form from 1993's _Black Tie White Noise_ onwards which was often overlooked until his last two albums.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Joe Bonamassa/Beth Hart, See Saw*

Ms. Hart sure can sing. And now she's in front of a horn section with strings. Yowza! Joe Bonamassa is good, I guess, but living in Nashville, I'm kind of burned out on guitar players. (Can I say that out loud?)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mowgli

Shake it up baby now


----------



## Mowgli

First 6 in the 1st changer cartridge. Now playing #5 - Help!
No regrets. This release sounds awesome.
I'm going to give the mini-documentary DVD a spin after this album and save Rubber Soul for Breakfast.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Stevie Wonder ‎- Songs In The Key Of Life*
Label:
Tamla ‎- T13-340C2
Format:
2 × Vinyl, LP, Album
Vinyl, 7", 33 ⅓ RPM, EP 
From last night.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ZJovicic

One of the most famous Indonesian songs: Bongkar by Iwan Fals


----------



## MattB

Infiniment (2003 - 25th anniversary of Brel's death)

Jacques Brel


----------



## senza sordino

Today and yesterday around dinner time, I listened to these three gems.

John Renbourne Sir John Alot of Merrie Englandes musyk thyng and ye grene knyghte









Claude Bolling Suite for classical guitar and jazz piano trio









Pat Metheny 80/81









This is the first non classical music I've really listened to since last September


----------



## Pugg

​
Ascenseur Pour L'Echafaud CD.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Miles Davis Bitches Brew


----------



## eljr

Irma Thomas
Take a Look

Release Date 1968
Duration30:01
Genre
R&B
Styles
New Orleans R&B
Soul
Recording Date1965


----------



## pmsummer

WAYFARING STRANGER
Folksongs
*Andreas Scholl* - countertenor
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
_
Decca_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

URGH! Dark Funeral


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano, scat vocals
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Hello Love, from last night.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ella Hooper


----------



## ZJovicic

St. Vincent - Champagne Year


----------



## Jacck

*Joe Satriani - Always With Me, Always With You*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> ​


name: triple like!!! music......


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> name: triple like!!! music......


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## regenmusic

Pekka Pohjola - Harakka Bialoipokku (album) 1974


----------



## pmsummer

UNICORN
_Medieval, Appalachian, and World Music in Fusion_
*Hesperus*
_
Dorian_


----------



## Guest

Van der Graaf Generator
Pawn Hearts


...been a while since I listened to this classic album....


----------



## Jacck

Daniel Hůlka - Sníh


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> UNICORN
> _Medieval, Appalachian, and World Music in Fusion_
> *Hesperus*
> _
> Dorian_


Another intriguing one PM! Thanks, more hunting down for me.:lol:


----------



## pmsummer

"QUARTET"
Pat Metheny Group
*Pat Metheny* - guitars
Lyle Mays - piano
Steve Rodby - bass
Paul Wertco - drums​_
Geffen_


----------



## cwarchc

....................


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
Chet Baker sings.
From last night.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No its not Renee Fleming but Renee Geyer


----------



## eljr

The Moody Blues
On the Threshold of a Dream

Release Date April 25, 1969
Duration36:55
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
British Psychedelia
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Baroque Pop
Psychedelic Pop
Recording DateJanuary 12, 1969 - January 31, 1969


----------



## eljr

The Moody Blues
Days of Future Passed

Release Date November 10, 1967
Duration41:21
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Art Rock
British Psychedelia
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Prog-Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Recording DateMay 9, 1967 - June 29, 1967


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

NEW FOLK SONGS
*Perfect Houseplants*
_
Linn Records_


----------



## Dr Johnson

From one of the finest albums ever made:






Bit of a non-sequitur, but I wish Hunter S. Thompson were still alive.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## starthrower

Just got this one. I picked it for the rhythm section of Bobo Stenson, Anders Jormin, and Tony Oxley who are also featured on Stanko's Leosia.


----------



## pmsummer

CITÉ DE LA MUSIQUE
*Dino Saluzzi* - bandoneon
Marc Johnson - double-bass
José M. Saluzzi - guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## laurie

My favorite Killers' song, I think .... _ crank this up!_


----------



## Pugg

The Corrs unplugged.
From last night.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Isn't this a sweet song?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

One of the best sounding piano trios I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

Great voice, as it says, timeless.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Yanni - In My Time


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## eljr

John Lennon / Plastic Ono Band
Plastic Ono Band

Release Date December 11, 1970
Duration39:31
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Rock & Roll
Singer/Songwriter
Recording DateSeptember 26, 1970 - October 23, 1970


----------



## eljr

John Lennon
Imagine

Release Date September 9, 1971
Duration39:25
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Singer/Songwriter
Rock & Roll
Recording Location
Ascot Sound Studios, Ascot, Berkshire, England
Record Plant, NY
Record Plant, NY, NY


----------



## eljr

Johnny Cash
The Baron

Release Date 1981
Genre
Country
Styles
Traditional Country
Country-Pop


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ween - The Mollusk


----------



## SixFootScowl

eljr said:


> Johnny Cash
> The Baron
> 
> Release Date 1981
> Genre
> Country
> Styles
> Traditional Country
> Country-Pop


Hey, that album is sure hard to find. Looks like it is vinyl and never made it to CD. Found this great song:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ween - Quebec


----------



## eljr

Hot Tuna
And Furthurmore...

Release Date October 12, 1999
Duration01:17:03
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Blues-Rock
Recording Date1998


----------



## Captainnumber36

The Mothers of Invention - One Size Fits All


----------



## laurie

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ween - Quebec


Ah! So you _were_ just joking in another thread about liking _only_ refined & sophisticated classical music, & rock being the Devil's music ~ whew!  :devil: :lol:


----------



## laurie

One of my favorite Rush songs ...._ I love this!_


----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## Captainnumber36

laurie said:


> Ah! So you _were_ just joking in another thread about liking _only_ refined & sophisticated classical music, & rock being the Devil's music ~ whew!  :devil: :lol:


I keep going back and forth on it...but sometimes I come back to Rock to see if I really miss it or not.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tdc

Big Wreck - _I Digress_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

Uriah Heep
Very 'Eavy... Very 'Umble

Release DateJune 1, 1970
LabelBMG / Castle Communications
FormatDigital Download
Duration01:19:34
Release Info
Studio Recording


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

Jack Bruce and Friends
Alive In American

Genre
Rock
Release Date
1999


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's Going On-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Pugg

Simon and Garfunkel's Greatest Hits
From last night.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## regenmusic

Kindekrist - Life To Give (1973)


----------



## Sonata

Tried out *Neil Young* last week with *Harvest*:
somewhat tepid for my tastes, though there were a couple of good songs that stuck out










Then from one of my favorite singer-songwriters, *Tori Amos*. a less frequently listened to album, *To Venus and Back*


----------



## eljr

Chris Botti
Live: With Orchestra and Special Guests

Release Date 2006
Duration01:16:31
Genre
Jazz
Easy Listening
Vocal
Styles
Contemporary Jazz
Crossover Jazz
Instrumental Pop
Smooth Jazz
Standards
Jazz-Pop
Recording DateDecember, 2005
Recording Location
The Wilshire Theatre, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Kinks - _Lola Versus Powerman and the Moneygoround, Part One_ (1970):

After the sepia-tinted pastoral nostalgia of _Village Green Preservation Society_ and the lament for the changing urban world of _Arthur_ the Kinks entered the 1970s with a rootsy, grittier sound which complimented Ray Davies' sardonic observations, centred largely around the music biz - by then he had more than enough stories of his own to tell, but I can't help thinking that the Byrds' _So You Want to Be a Rock 'n' Roll Star_ from 1967 acted as some sort of trigger.

_Lola_ and _Apeman_ were the singles which deservedly put the Kinks back into the charts after a fallow 1969 but there were other stand-outs - _Denmark Street_ mocks the futility of peddling songs to the mass of publishing companies which proliferated in the London street of the same name, the soul-destroying grind of being almost permanently on the road is covered in _This Time Tomorrow_, while _Top of the Pops_ is a savage indictment on the fickleness of sudden adulation on the strength of just one hit single.

Incidentally, there was no part two...


----------



## eljr

Jack Bruce / Robin Trower
Seven Moons Live

Release Date August 28, 2009
Duration01:17:01
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Blues-Rock
Hard Rock
Recording DateFebruary 28, 2009
Recording Location
Concertgebouw De Vereniging, Nijmegen, The Netherlands


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flying by Living Colour.


----------



## eljr

Björk
Selmasongs

Release Date September 19, 2000
Duration32:14
Genre
Pop/Rock
Electronic
Styles
Alternative Dance
Alternative Pop/Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock
Experimental Rock
Club/Dance
Electronica
Experimental
Trip-Hop
Recording Location
El Cortijo Studios
Greenhouse, Reyjavik
Osterled, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## pmsummer

ESBJÖRN SVENSSON TRIO PLAYS MONK
*Thelonious Monk*
Esbjörn Svensson Trio
_
ACT_


----------



## eljr

Kate Bush
Aerial

Release Date 2005
Duration01:19:56
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Adult Alternative Pop/Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock
Art Rock
Alternative Pop/Rock


----------



## eljr

Jeff Beck
Beck-Ola

Release Date June, 1969
Duration30:29
Genre
Pop/Rock
Blues
Styles
Album Rock
Blues-Rock
British Blues
Guitar Virtuoso
Hard Rock
Regional Blues
Contemporary Pop/Rock


----------



## pmsummer

"QUARTET"
Pat Metheny Group
*Pat Metheny* - guitars
Lyle Mays - piano
Steve Rodby - bass
Paul Wertco - drums​_
Geffen_


----------



## ldiat

eljr said:


> Jeff Beck
> Beck-Ola
> 
> Release Date June, 1969
> Duration30:29
> Genre
> Pop/Rock
> Blues
> Styles
> Album Rock
> Blues-Rock
> British Blues
> Guitar Virtuoso
> Hard Rock
> Regional Blues
> Contemporary Pop/Rock


love this LP played it tons in the my younger years.........just recently


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


I know what you're doing here my friend!


----------



## SixFootScowl

One of my favorite Zappa songs:


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> I know what you're doing here my friend!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> One of my favorite Zappa songs:


I like the Maroon Sofa too


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album, "Det va nære på", by norwegian fiddler Susanne Lundeng. Folkmusic from the north of Norway.


----------



## Pugg

Diana Krall BEST OF/Lounge & Dinner Music.
From last night.


----------



## cougarjuno

computer glitch


----------



## cougarjuno

computer glitch


----------



## cougarjuno

*Genesis - Foxtrot*


----------



## starthrower

Exciting, high octane performance from 1970.


----------



## tdc

Chet Desmond - _Go Walkin' Down There_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

YOWZA, YOWZA, YOWZA! It's CHIC


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
Ancient Heart : Tanita Tikaram


----------



## Larkenfield

, , , _Roky Erickson & the Aliens_ , , ,






Some musicians walk the line between good and evil, sanity and insanity-and Roky Erickson has been one of them. After a drug bust, he was later diagnosed as a paranoid schizophrenic but has since recovered with help of his son. He's most famous for "Two-headed Dog."


----------



## Jacck

Stratovarius - Phoenix


----------



## Merl

All the TYA posts made me play Recorded Live. Leo Lyons was just immense in Good Morning Little Schoolgirl. I had the pleasure of being right at the front when TYA reformed to play Reading in 1983. I was suitably blown away. Great bassist!


----------



## eljr

The Byrds
The Byrds' Greatest Hits

Release Date 1967
Duration39:11
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Country-Rock
Folk-Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
AM Pop
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Recording DateJanuary 20, 1965 - November 29, 1966


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Car wash! Car wash yeah!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Dr Johnson

Merl said:


> All the TYA posts made me play Recorded Live. Leo Lyons was just immense in Good Morning Little Schoolgirl. I had the pleasure of being right at the front when TYA reformed to play Reading in 1983. I was suitably blown away. Great bassist!


Saw them live in Guildford in 1974. Me and my mate went to the front to see if Chick Churchill actually _did_ anything.

(Apologies if I've posted that before, which I almost certainly have).


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Metallica-Master Of Puppets


----------



## starthrower




----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon has 7 or 8 Holdsworth lps, but the Deacon got rid of two with Beck. The sound becomes towards straight jazz on those. Less fusion.


----------



## eljr

David Byrne / St. Vincent
Love This Giant

Release Date September 11, 2012
Duration44:17
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/Songwriter
Alternative/Indie Rock
Recording Location
Water Music Studios, Hoboken, NJ


----------



## starthrower

The Deacon said:


> The Deacon has 7 or 8 Holdsworth lps, but the Deacon got rid of two with Beck. The sound becomes towards straight jazz on those. Less fusion.


The deacon's loss.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Primordial-"Exile Amongst the Ruins". Really liked their last one, and the song that was pre-released sometime ago.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> The deacon's loss.


I'd say a deacon's loss...


----------



## Guest

Laura Marling: What he wrote






Laura Marling is a posh girl from the Berkshire / Hampshire border. The song features on the (great) 2017 film by Ildiko Enyedi 'On body and soul'.


----------



## Enthusiast

Less punky than some of his stuff but good for all that.

View attachment 102519


----------



## eljr

David Byrne / St. Vincent
Love This Giant

Release Date September 11, 2012
Duration44:17
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/Songwriter
Alternative/Indie Rock
Recording Location
Water Music Studios, Hoboken, NJ


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not a classic, but any crumb from this table is welcome.


----------



## Guest

Haven't heard that one before.


----------



## Jacck

System Of A Down - Toxicity


----------



## Jacck

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop


----------



## pmsummer

THE STONE
*David Olney*

_Bandcamp_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue


----------



## Pugg

From last night.


----------



## Casebearer

It has been Nick Cave Night: Push The Sky Away, Live from KCRW, The Boatman's Call and Skeleton Tree. Nobody today compares.






Just keep on pushin'...


----------



## Captainnumber36

I just discovered this tune on another board I visit, check it out, I really love it!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Talking Heads - Naked


----------



## Jacck

Iron Maiden - Fear of The Dark (HQ)


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> System Of A Down - Toxicity


They were a fantastic band till they changed writing and vocalist duties, don't know if it was for health reasons? And then the internal issues....such a shame....


----------



## Captainnumber36

I lied before, I *love* Miles Davis - Bitches Brew


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Captainnumber36

starthrower said:


>


They are a great band! What a voice, and a real beauty as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pink Floyd - _A Saucerful of Secrets_ (1968):

Bit of a patchwork quilt of an album seeing it was put together from different sessions with and without the ailing Syd Barrett, but bearing in mind how up against it the band were at the time I think it holds together rather well.

_Let Their Be More Light_ and _Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun_, both written by Roger Waters, continues in the space-rock style of _Astronomy Domine_ and _Interstellar Overdrive_.

_Corporal Clegg_ is Waters again but in a more overt Barrett-esque style.

Rick Wright contributes two hazily nostalgic beauties in _Remember a Day_ and _See-Saw_.

The title track is a four-part epic which combines both space-rock and _avant-garde_ elements and ends with a beautiful Bach-like chorale.

The album closes with the only song which features Syd Barrett predominantly - the disturbing _Jugband Blues_. Barrett, probably aware that he was irredeemably losing his grip by then, lets us into his mind and what we witness is hardly anything less than an acid-induced meltdown. The final couplet - just a distant-sounding Barrett with acoustic guitar - sounds not just like a premonition of his departure from the group but also disembodiment from reality in general and the result is quite heart-wrenching. It's hard to recall an album finishing so poignantly.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Merl

Not played this old un for a few years until tonight. Split Part 2....yeah!

View attachment 102569


----------



## Pugg

​
A Collection Of Various Interpretations Of Sunny


----------



## Captainnumber36

I just saw the movie, this song is fantastic! I love it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

jeff buckley - grace


----------



## eljr

Tom Constanten
Grateful Dreams

Release Date April 11, 2000
Duration48:29
Genre
Pop/Rock
New Age
Styles
Contemporary Instrumental


----------



## pmsummer

PARIS ENCOUNTER
*Stephane Grappelli* - violin
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Steve Swallow - bass
Bill Goodwin - drums
_
Label M_


----------



## Pugg

Frank Sinatra Greatest Hits í ½í± Frank Sinatra Top 20 Best Soul Love Songs


----------



## Pugg

double post , sorry mods


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

EASTER SUITE FOR JAZZ TRIO
_The South Bank Show, 1984_
*Oscar Peterson*
The Oscar Peterson Trio
Oscar Peterson - piano
Niels-Henning Ørstedt Pederen - bass
Martin Drew - drums
_
ArtHaus Musik_


----------



## SixFootScowl

A tribute to Johnny Winter's early years:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mr Bojangles--the full story:


----------



## pmsummer

SOL DO MEIO DIA
*Egberto Gismonti* - piano, guitar, flute, bottle
Nana Vasconcelos - percussion, miscellaneous
Ralph Towner - 12-string guitar, bottle

_ECM_


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Someone around me said the word "Aruba"...


----------



## bharbeke

Speaking of Kokomo, if you didn't know this existed before now, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Pugg

Cleo sings Sondheim.


----------



## Casebearer

bharbeke said:


> Speaking of Kokomo, if you didn't know this existed before now, you're in for a treat.


Didn't know that. The song gets me very mellow. Well, it's the Beach Boys (but I prefer the Muppets).

Looked up Kokomo: it's only 1 hectare big!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Polyphemus

Colosseum II with Julian Lloyd Webber, I always had a high regard for this album.


----------



## Pugg

​
All The Light Above It Too.
Jack Jonhson.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to godflesh Selfless album, one of there best effort, harder than hardened stell riffs,bombastic bulldozing heavy bass, melancolic at time like song: Empyreal, dvasting in anger: Anything is mine song, yet thee voice remain clear you can understand the qualudian voice(let''s toss a joke
Needdles to say im a long time fan of the band since the 80''


----------



## elgar's ghost

Moby Grape - _Vintage_.

Great two-disc overview of the ill-starred band's peak years from 1967-69, focussing mostly on the first three albums. Also features a smattering of alternative versions, live tracks and a demo version of Skip Spence's jaw-dropping farewell to the group - _Seeing_ (a.k.a _Skippy's Song_). May manager Matthew Katz be tormented with the bites of a thousand fleas every day of his life for screwing this great group over.


----------



## Jacck

deprofundis said:


> Im listening to godflesh Selfless album, one of there best effort, harder than hardened stell riffs,bombastic bulldozing heavy bass, melancolic at time like song: Empyreal, dvasting in anger: Anything is mine song, yet thee voice remain clear you can understand the qualudian voice(let''s toss a joke
> Needdles to say im a long time fan of the band since the 80''


great band, deprofunids !


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Soup - Sleepers




great prog rock from 2017


----------



## 38157

Just finished writing a slow jazz-fusioney Kopanitsa piece - then I searched "kopanitsa" on Youtube and found this, which had I seen it before might have destroyed my motivation to work on my own song:


----------



## Pugg

Chet baker
Too Cool.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## deprofundis

Ramleh heavy psychedlic rock from britain, circular & motorik rock, kind off space out ,trip out into space whit this experimental rock band.


----------



## Jacck

Tool - Jambi


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Psycrence - "Moral Decay" (2014)




probably not many metal fans here, but this is an awesome song


----------



## bharbeke

The ending is a little abrupt, but the song on the whole was quite enjoyable. You'll find fans of just about every genre on TC, though like you said, the number may not be terribly high.

On the country side of things, I heard a mix of Clint Black songs recently. A good number of them were from the outstanding albums Nothin' But the Taillights and One Emotion.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

A rare diversion from the Classical music super highway:

Side one of this LP ie the title track (Although to be fair it was on CD so hard to play side two).

View attachment 102717


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Can you guess the songs ?


----------



## pmsummer

KILN HOUSE
*Fleetwood Mac*

_Reprise_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hey in the same vein sort of

A Hard Road John Mayall


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

[/CENTER]
From last night.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey in the same vein sort of
> 
> A Hard Road John Mayall


YES! a good one!


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> [/CENTER]
> From last night.


i like Her. thanks nice!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## cougarjuno

*Gregory Alan Isakov - The Weatherman*










simply sublime


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
Vienna Enhanced, Original recording reissued


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Molecules To Minds - Ascent Into Insignificance


----------



## eljr

Céline Dion
Falling into You

Release Date March 12, 1996
Duration01:07:00
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Adult Contemporary
Recording Location
Capitol Studios, Hollywood, CA
Compass Point
Cove City Sound Studios
Hum Inc. Productions
L.I. New York
MEGA Studios
T
The Dream Factory
The Hit Factory, New York, NY
The Power Station, New York, NY
The Record Plant, Los Angeles, CA
Westlake studios


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nifty 20-track overview of the 1965-1967 output from this excellent Garage/Blue-eyed Soul outfit. Hard rock fans may be familiar with guitarist Jim McCarty's early 1970s work with Cactus.


----------



## pmsummer

PRIME CUTS 1998
_Folk / Song / World Music in Germany_
*Various Artists*
_
ProFolk / MDR Kulture / Heideck Records_


----------



## pmsummer

Oopsie doopsie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

eljr said:


> Céline Dion
> Falling into You
> 
> Release Date March 12, 1996
> Duration01:07:00
> Genre
> Pop/Rock
> Styles
> Adult Contemporary
> Recording Location
> Capitol Studios, Hollywood, CA
> Compass Point
> Cove City Sound Studios
> Hum Inc. Productions
> L.I. New York
> MEGA Studios
> T
> The Dream Factory
> The Hit Factory, New York, NY
> The Power Station, New York, NY
> The Record Plant, Los Angeles, CA
> Westlake studios


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pugg

​
Greatest hits by Sade
Disc 1 last night.


----------



## MattB

Music in the Age of the Pyramids

Ensemble Hathor
Rafael Pérez Arroyo










The fact that this is a recreation of the music of ancient egypt is to be taken with a grain a salt. More like Arroyo's very personal vision based on whatever fragments he chose to study. Delightful nonetheless. Very soothing.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Jacck

Roundabout by Yes


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Pugg

​
Lisa Stansfield - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## deprofundis

Of cabbages & kings, raw & crusty noise-rock, kinda metallic whiteout being metal ,sludgy, feauturing Algis Kyzis of Swans, perhaps of cabbages and kings can rival SWANS in loudness and brutally and intensity.I like em more than swans anyway...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*AC/DC, Back in Black*

Tom Moon made this part of his list of 1,000 recordings to hear before you die. All righty, then.


----------



## pmsummer

JOE PASS IN HAMBURG
*Joe Pass* - guitar
NDR Bigband
Radio Philharmonie Hannover
_
ACT_


----------



## Pugg

​Eric Clapton: Unplugged.
Last night.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

Black Sabbath - _Heaven and Hell_ (1980):



One-eyed Sabbath fans used to annoy me back then - boycotting this album 'because Ozzy's not on it'. Never mind the fact that it was their best since _Sabotage_ - we're talking the kind of fans who'd rather have bad Sabbath albums with Ozzy singing (_Technical Ecstacy_ and _Never Say Die!_) rather than a good album featuring someone else.

And they were a damned sight better live in 1980 than they were in 1978 as well...


----------



## Jacck

Neil Young - I'm The Ocean


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Pugg

​
Luther Vandross The Night I Fell In Love UK vinyl LP album (LP record)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Van der Graaf Generator - Still Life and Peter Hammill In Camera.
I also listened to H to He by Van der Graaf Generator.


----------



## eljr

Earl Sweatshirt
I Don't Like ****, I Don't Go Outside

Release Date March 23, 2015
Duration29:56
Genre
Rap
Styles
Underground Rap
Hardcore Rap
Alternative Rap
Recording Location
EastWest Studios, Los Angeles, CA
Glenwood Place Studios, Burbank, CA
Jungle City Studios, New York, NY
Lambo Cui Studio, New York, NY
Paramount Recording Studios, Hollywood, CA
The Sanctuary, Narnia, CA
The Village Recording Studio, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

On fridays I like to check out new metal albums. Todays winner is a live album, "Messe Noire" by Behemoth. They call this "blackened death metal". OK \m/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pmsummer said:


> joe pass in hamburg
> *joe pass* - guitar
> ndr bigband
> radio philharmonie hannover
> _
> act_


big happy man face


----------



## ldiat

OMG here or worst!


----------



## pmsummer

THURSDAY AFTERNOON
*Brian Eno*

_Editions E'G_


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Led Zeppelin II_ (1969) and _Led Zeppelin III_ (1970).

I love these two albums. I often used to play them one after the other as they seemed to me to be like two sides to the same coin, but the production on both is _terrible_ - what happened to the in-your-face crunchiness which helped to make the debut album such a stunner?


----------



## starthrower

Very cool... and trippy!


----------



## Pugg

Carol King/ One to one 
From last night.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Coachella Festival Live Stream, War on Drugs now:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Now St. Vincent is on.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Prine, The Tree of Forgiveness*

At 71, he's still cool and writing great song lyrics.


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa and Beth Hart: Black Coffee

This is a sumptuous blend of rock, jazz, blues, gospel, and plenty of other musical styles. Most of these are covers of older material, but the group gives them each new life and unique treatments.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tom Waits - Rain Dogs


----------



## laurie

Hands down, my favorite John Prine song (one of my favorite songs _period_) is 
Angel from Montgomery ~ it's just one of those perfect songs ... & Bonnie Raitt _owns it,_ imo. 
I've seen (heard) her sing it in concert too ... wow.


----------



## Guest

In honor of Ritchie Blackmore's 73rd birthday!


----------



## pmsummer

STRANGE PLACE FOR SNOW
*Esbjörn Svensson Trio*

_Columbia_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kontrapunctus said:


> In honor of Ritchie Blackmore's 73rd birthday!


Polite audience but a band totally in excelsis...


----------



## pmsummer

ONE MOMENT MORE
*Mindy Smith*

_Vanguard_


----------



## Pugg

​
Chet Baker - Riverside 
Disc 2 last night.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Right now, "Hearts Alive" by the Atlanta based progressive metal band, Mastodon. From the 2004 album "Leviathan". A shattering piece of raw prog metal.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I love Sufjan Stevens:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> Joe Bonamassa and Beth Hart: Black Coffee
> 
> This is a sumptuous blend of rock, jazz, blues, gospel, and plenty of other musical styles. Most of these are covers of older material, but the group gives them each new life and unique treatments.


Any excuse to hear Beth Hart is a good one. I'm listening on Spotify.

One observation: "Unique treatments"; that's for sure. I remember getting assigned Lullaby of the Leaves when I was taking organ lessons as a kid, and I still shudder at how cheesy I played the melody; I thought I was being bluesy. I didn't expect how these two did it; they bypassed the cheese altogether.


----------



## pmsummer

WALKIN'
Miles Davis All Stars
*Miles Davis* - trumpet
Lucky Thompson - tenor saxophone on 'side one'
J. J. Johnson - trombone on 'side one'
David Schildkraut - alto saxophone on 'side two'
Horace Silver - piano
Percy Heath - bass
Kenny Clarke - drums
_
Prestige_


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Polite audience but a band totally in excelsis...


They were probably stunned into submission! I think DP was in the _Guinness Book of Records _for the "Loudest Band in the World" award at that time.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sufjan Stevens: The Avalanche.


----------



## pmsummer

TRANEING IN
*John Coltrane* - saxophone
McCoy Tyner - piano
Elvin Jones - drums
Jimmy Garrison - bass
_
United Audio Holland_

Live recording (Stockholm?). Not the same as Prestige catalogue 7651.


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Capitol Theatre, Passaic, NJ, 4/25/77

Genre
Rock
Date Released
16 Apr 2016


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes - _Relayer_ (1974):

The only album to feature Rick Wakeman's replacement on keyboards, Patrick Moraz. At the time the album divided fans and critics alike, just like its predecessor, _Tales from Topographic Oceans_. I personally would put it my top three Yes albums and, unlike the criticism which greeted the sprawling and over-ambitious _Tales..._, I can't quite understand why there was any real dissent. The album's three tracks are completely different to each other in mood - the side-long _The Gates of Delirium_ is Yes at their most widescreen (not to say powerful), the frantic _Sound Chaser_ is the nearest they got to jazz-rock/fusion and _To Be Over_ provides a pastoral warm-down.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dee Dee!
1234


----------



## ldiat

eljr said:


> Grateful Dead
> Capitol Theatre, Passaic, NJ, 4/25/77
> 
> Genre
> Rock
> Date Released
> 16 Apr 2016


i do have a touch(much) of gray in my hair so i remember the "dead"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Ultravox before Midge Ure turned them into a pap synth band.

In 1977 this album was rarely off my turntable - it never made the charts which probably prompted the record company into requesting change of direction. I wonder where they may have ended up if John Foxx had stayed at the helm.

View attachment 102913


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dee Dee!
> 1234


Great live album - shocking that all four originals are now dead.


----------



## pmsummer

MAPA
*Uakti*
_
Point Music_


----------



## ldiat

pmsummer said:


> MAPA
> *Uakti*
> _
> Point Music_


i see that little creature in front:lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Leonard Cohen - Songs From A Room


----------



## Pugg

​
Dusty in Memphis:angel:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Leonard Cohen - Various Positions


----------



## Captainnumber36

David Bryne & St. Vincent - Love This Giant


----------



## Captainnumber36

Frank Zappa - Hot Rats (Giving it another shot).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


>


Are they all purposefully attempting to dislocate their jaws to the left?


----------



## Pugg

Carnets de scène by Patricia Kaas.


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Blues for Allah

Release Date September 1, 1975
Duration44:09
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Country-Rock
Jam Bands
Album Rock
Recording DateFebruary 27, 1975 - May 7, 1975
Recording Location
Aces


----------



## eljr

John Mayer
Where the Light Is: John Mayer Live in Los Angeles

Release Date July 1, 2008
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Adult Alternative Pop/Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Blues-Rock
Recording Location
Nokia Theatre L.A. Live, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## eljr

Joe Satriani
G3 Live: Rockin' in the Free World

Release Date February 17, 2004
Duration01:32:47
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Guitar Virtuoso
Recording DateOctober 21, 2003
Recording Location
The Uptown Theater, Kansas City, MO


----------



## eljr

Islander
Violence & Destruction

Release Date April 29, 2014
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Metal
Nü Metal
Heavy Metal


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Dr Johnson

Off and on, throughout the day.


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Live/Dead

Release Date November 10, 1969
Duration01:15:07
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Folk-Rock
Jam Bands
Psychedelic/Garage
Rock & Roll
Album Rock


----------



## laurie

It's a Leon Redbone love-fest here today! So far ....



























Did I mention how much I love Leon Redbone? :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

*Mike Gordon Band*

This is the solo project of bassist Mike Gordon from the legendary jamband Phish. I love his quirky approach to songwriting, and think the band's improvisation skills are fantastic.


----------



## Pugg

​
Ray Charles - Grandes sucessos
I believe a Spanish pressing


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Europe '72

Release Date November, 1972
Duration02:39:30
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Jam Bands
Country-Rock
Recording Location
Concertgebouw, Amsterdam, The Netherlands
Empire Pool, Wembley, England
Jahrhundert Halle, Frankfurt, Germany
Lyceum Theatre, London, England
Olympia Theatre, Paris, France
Tivoli Concert Hall, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Flamme

Mind shattering.


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Grateful Dead (Skull & Roses)

Release Date October, 1971
Duration01:10:12
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Country-Rock
Jam Bands
Recording DateMarch, 1971 - April, 1971
Recording Location
Alembic Studios, San Francisco, CA


----------



## Vronsky

Syd Barrett: Syd Barrett (1974)


----------



## Pugg

​
Pablo Honey- -Radiohead


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Dick's Picks, Vol. 1: Tampa, FL 12/19/1973

Release Date December, 1993
Duration02:04:59
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Jam Bands
Album Rock
Country-Rock
Recording DateDecember 19, 1973


----------



## laurie

My favorite Van Morrison song ... :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

EDGELARKS
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*
_
Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Profan by Kampfar \m/


----------



## Pugg

​*Gilberto Gil -* Duetos


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ZJovicic

Very good bass solos.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## laurie

I've been listening to this gem regularly since the good Dr. Johnson brought it to my attention a while back ...
it just instantly 'clicked' with me. What a great song!


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

Andrew Lloyd Webber
Jesus Christ Superstar

Release Date 1996
Duration01:31:10
Genre
Classical
Stage & Screen
Styles
Show/Musical
Cast Recordings
Recording Date1996
Recording Location
Air Studios (Lyndhurst Hall)
Air Studios(Lyndhurst Hall)
Cts Studios
Metropolis Studios
Olympic Studios, London, England
The Enterprise Studio
The Enterprise Studio, L.A
Whitfield Street Studios, London, England


----------



## ZJovicic

Been exploring older music lately...
Today on my playlist:

Barrett Strong - Money (That's what I want) (1959)
Bobby Darin - Mack The Knife (1959)*
The Drifters - There Goes My Baby (1959)
The Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You (1959)
Howlin' Wolf - Spoonful (1960)*
Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind (1960)
Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely (1960)*
The Drifters - Save The Last Dance For Me (1960)*
The Everly Brothers - Cathy's Clown (1960)
The Shirelles - Will You Love Me Tomorrow (1960)

*personal favorites


----------



## starthrower

Found a mint copy of this CD for 3 dollars at Angry Mom's in Ithaca.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

The Beach Boys
Wild Honey

Release Date December 18, 1967
Duration24:19
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
AM Pop
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Sunshine Pop
Psychedelic Pop
Psychedelic/Garage
Recording DateSeptember 26, 1967 - November 15, 1967


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Workingman's Dead

Release Date June 14, 1970
Duration35:33
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Country-Rock
Jam Bands
Recording DateFebruary, 1970
Recording Location
Pacific High Recording Studio, San Francisco, CA


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Road Trips, Vol. 3, No. 1: Oakland 12-28-79

Release Date November 10, 2009
Duration02:32:24
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Jam Bands
Album Rock


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## pmsummer

LEON RUSSELL
*Leon Russell*
_
Shelter_


----------



## Norman Gunston

love it ,


----------



## Pugg

Cleo Lane / Stormy weather.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Last night.


----------



## Score reader

*Steely Dan - The Royal Scam*


----------



## mariabianca

Currently listening to Milky Chance, Amy Winehouse, and Russ


----------



## eljr




----------



## laurie

I've always loved The Cars, & this is one of my very favorites ~


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pink Floyd - The Wall


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Captainnumber36

Miles Davis - Agharta


----------



## Pugg

Tracy Chapman: Crossroads 
From last night


----------



## regenmusic

Imitation Electric Piano 2001 EP Full Album


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Flamme

Uhh this makes me feel so DIRTY...And powerful! Dark energy bomb, goes under your skin and stays there!


----------



## laurie

For your enjoyment, here's the lovely Miss Francine Reed! We've seen her several times with Lyle Lovett's Large Band, & she always brings the house down with _this _.... _Wild Women Don't Get the Blues_


----------



## laurie

And now, for something completely different ...


----------



## pmsummer

ALRIGHT JACK
*Home Service*

_Fledg'ling Records_


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> ALRIGHT JACK
> *Home Service*
> 
> _Fledg'ling Records_


Because of an almost definitive version of Percy Grainger's "Lincolnshire Posy" this could ALMOST be cross-posted in the regular classical thread.


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW QUARTET
*Gary Burton*

_ECM_


----------



## Pugg

Hello Love- Ella Fitzgerald​


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

_The Dresden Dolls_ (2003): The debut studio album of dark, slightly twisted cabaret-nouveau from acclaimed Bostonian duo. Just don't call it 'Goth', though - they won't like it...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Captainnumber36

Tedeschi Trucks Band - Made Up Mind


----------



## Captainnumber36

A Perfect Circles latest release - Eat The Elephant


----------



## laurie

Captainnumber36 said:


> A Perfect Circles latest release - Eat The Elephant


Never heard of the band, but I like their name! What kind of music is this, Captain?


----------



## Captainnumber36

laurie said:


> Never heard of the band, but I like their name! What kind of music is this, Captain?


Dark, complex, hard rock with intellectual lyrics and a frontman that can sing like an angel and also pull of a nice gritty voice/scream as well.

Their new album is a bit softer though, more piano instead of guitar.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tedeschi Trucks Band - Revelator


----------



## Pugg

​
Songs for My Mother
Ronan Keating
Released 2009


----------



## atsizat

I think this is the best composition in The Godfather movies


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:








on the way in,








on the way home.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Flying Burrito Brothers - _The Flying Burrito Brothers_ (1971)/_Last of the Red Hot Burritos_ (1972):

Dr J's earlier posting of Gram Parsons' two solo albums prompted me to dig out this, the third and last Flying Burrito Brothers studio album to be recorded by a line-up with any real credibility.

Gram formed the band in 1968 but lost interest during the time of their second album when he thought it was cooler to hang out with Keith Richards or turn up for gigs wrecked. Gram was fired in early 1970 by co-founder Chris Hillman and was replaced with the unheralded Rick Roberts. Despite being an unknown quantity Roberts settled in quickly and contributed some good songs to the third album, especially_ Colorado_ and _Four Days of Rain_.

However, this promising line-up (which also featured ex-Byrds drummer Michael Clarke) fragmented not long afterwards when guitarist Bernie Leadon jumped ship to co-found the Eagles and pedal steel player Sneaky Pete Kleinow returned to session work. After Leadon and Kleinow were replaced Chris Hillman briefly kept the band afloat but left himself in late 1971 when Stephen Stills asked him to join Manassas - and with him gone it was virtually game over.

With Michael Clarke also leaving around this time this meant that 'new boy' Rick Roberts was saddled with a string of European dates to fulfil with a band which existed in name only. To his credit he did get one more line-up together to do the tour before declaring the band defunct.

The accompanying live album, featuring the final line-up that Hillman was involved with, was released to little interest the year after his departure.


----------



## pmsummer

JOHN RENBOURN'S SHIP OF FOOLS
John Renbourn's Ship of Fools

*John Renbourn* - cittern, guitar, vocals

Maggie Boyle - bodhran, flute, whistle, vocals

Steve Tilston - guitar, mandolin, Spanish guitar, vocals

Tony Roberts - clarinet, flute, guitar, mandolin, Northumbrian smallpipes, recorder, saxophone
_
Flying Fish_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sonata

Listened to a couple of great progressive albums this week:

My introduction to the band *The Dear Hunter. Act IV: Rebirth in Reprise* Can't wait to hear more of their stuff, this was really an excellent album. 









A little heavier, but very melodic: *Seventh Wonder: Mercy Falls*


----------



## Sonata

Also: blast from the past, a little nostalgia from middle school and high school years

*Fiona Apple: Tidal*









*The Cranberries: Everybody Else is Doing it so Why Can't We?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ain't Nobody by Chaka Khan on spotify. Spotify made me 6 daily mixes actually with my favorite music, according to them. RnB is mix no. 3. There are also 3 classical mixes, 1 metal, 1, rock. The one I'm listening to is nice and relaxing, disco & motown and such


----------



## Casebearer

The Other Side of Heggelund....


----------



## cwarchc

I was on the front row of this gig on Tuesday
Great group, good musicians & good fun


----------



## elgar's ghost

After honing their live act with countless gigs in the USA on the back of the _Tommy_ album someone had the intelligence to record this not long after they came home. What a gig this must have been - and once the reissue brought back the banter and full set this was not just up close and personal but a band who at that time just could have been the greatest live rock band ever.


----------



## Casebearer

To me the 80's are the era when great popular music became a subcultural thing. I just hate what the eighties did to popular music. But of course there are always exceptions. Joe Jackson is one I know of course but recently I've been listening to several of his albums again. All are great. Great songs, nice tight playing. I like his jazz swing album The Jumpin Jive even better than I like the original swing.


----------



## Score reader

*Eddie Henderson - Sunburst*









Eddie Henderson - trumpet, flugelhorn, cornet
Julian Priester - trombone
Bennie Maupin - tenor saxophone, bass clarinet, saxello
Bobby Hutcherson - marimba (track 6)
George Duke - electric piano, clavinet, synthesizer
Buster Williams - bass (track 7)
Alphonso Johnson - electric bass (tracks 1-6)
Harvey Mason (tracks 1-6), Billy Hart (track 7) - drums


----------



## Score reader

*John McLaughlin - Extrapolation*









John McLaughlin - guitar
John Surman - baritone and soprano saxophones
Brian Odgers - double bass
Tony Oxley - drums


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

LARK RISE TO CANDLEFORD
*Keith Dewhurst
The Albion Band*
_
Talking Elephant_


----------



## pmsummer

A DYNAMIC NEW SOUND
_Guitar/Organ/Drums_
*Wes Montgomery*
The Wes Montgomery Trio
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNODY OF EARTH
A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_


----------



## laurie

_*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Harold Arlen Songbook* _~ my favorite of her songbook albums. It's fantastic!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

I've been listening to a lot of Gentle Giant lately. I have 6 of their 13 albums and have been playing those in my car a lot. They are the ultimate prog rock band for me, better than early Genesis. Awesome and underrated
Gentle Giant Nothing At All


----------



## Score reader

*Aerosmith - Rocks (1976)*


----------



## pmsummer

XANTHE TERRA
_In Memorium, John Fahey (1939-2001)_
*Charlie Schmidt *- acoustic 6-string and 12-string guitar

_Strange Attractions_


----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


>


Nifty footwork, Ray! Rather spiffing little solo by Heyward, what what...


----------



## Score reader

*Aerosmith - Toys in the Attic (1975)*









Aerosmith Part 2...


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE II
_A Jazz Mass for the Feast of St. Michael based on the medieval melody L'homme Armé_
*The Orlando Consort
Perfect Houseplants*

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Jos

After Incunabula my fav album of this wonderful electronica outfit. Not for everyday, but when in the right mood I find it mesmerizing. Chiastic slide, Autechre. WARP, 1997. British pressing.


----------



## ldiat

just a few days away......'70


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## deprofundis

Sarcofago (inri) and old Sepultura ( bestial devastation, morbid vision e.p), Sarcofago is more extreme , it's speed trash grind black metaal all in one,iit's rare i purchased metal but i needed something barbaric and in your face brutallity.


----------



## Sonata

*Alice in Chains: Unplugged*

This highlights everything that was great about Alice in Chains! It was a favorite album in high school. Great to revisit.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Isaac Hayes-Hot Buttered Soul


----------



## deprofundis

Im listeningto the split cd of noothgrush(usa) & corrupted (sludge from japan) massively crushing whit bulk power, good band of the genra


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to Keith Urban's Graffiti U album. Nothing was bad, but only four songs are a yes to the question "Would I be excited to hear this at a live show?" One of those is linked in this post.


----------



## pmsummer

WOOD
*Brian Bromberg*

_A440_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sylvan Esso's album "What Now".


----------



## Captainnumber36

Dream Theater:


----------



## pmsummer

CARAVAN
*Art Blakey*
Jazz Messengers
_
Riverside_


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Two from the Vault

Release Date 1992
Duration01:49:11
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Country-Rock
Folk-Rock
Jam Bands
Psychedelic/Garage
Album Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock
Experimental Rock


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Dick's Picks, Vol. 3

Release Date November 7, 1995
Duration02:17:52
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Jam Bands
Album Rock
Recording DateMay 22, 1977


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103327


For the missus last night who was in nostalgic mood; Vera Lynn 100


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ZJovicic

Heard this on radio today, and had to find on Youtube:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some retro kind of music for me...Lee Fields & the Expressions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Giving this a listen before nipping out to get something to eat. As the Beatles discography on CD doesn't allow for contemporaneous bonus tracks this is a pretty essential set for gathering together the singles and b-sides (plus the first version of _Across the Universe_, which later appeared on a World Wildlife Fund charity album, and was re-recorded for the _Let it Be_ album) which didn't feature on the original albums from late 65 onwards.

The other two tracks on here which appeared on the original _Let it Be_ album - _Get Back_ and _Let it Be_ - are different mixes.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Dave Matthews Band - Before These Crowded Streets


----------



## Captainnumber36

Frank Zappa - The Grand Wazoo


----------



## Captainnumber36

Frank Zappa - Zoot Allures


----------



## Captainnumber36

Frank Zappa - Chunga's Revenge


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Sonata

My first foray into the *Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Captainnumber36

The Grateful Dead - Anthem of the Sun


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Casebearer




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Captainnumber36 said:


> The Grateful Dead - Anthem of the Sun


This is just not normal.


----------



## Sonata

*Phish: Ventura
*
Phish can meander too long with some of their live jams for my taste, but otherwise this is an excellent live Phish album and contains my favorite Phish Song: Wolfman's Brother


----------



## laurie

Earlier today ... beautiful sunny weather, windows rolled down, & _this _comes on the car radio. 
_Crank it up!!!_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lake Street Dive, Free Yourself Up*

Lake Street Dive is always interesting.

"We used to kick it like Joe and Obama
Now you just leave me at home playin' mama."

Clever.


----------



## regenmusic

Suzanne Ciani - The Velocity Of Love (full album)

The title should say Vangelis too since he's on every piece.﻿


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## janxharris

It's quite rare for me to enjoy non-classical as much as I enjoy classical...but what about this:






Wow.


----------



## Enthusiast

Parts of the soundtrack of countless hot summer days so long ago but still remembered. Also, three of the best rock albums ever.

























Aahh.


----------



## janxharris




----------



## janxharris




----------



## janxharris




----------



## janxharris




----------



## janxharris




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

Sandy Denny will stand the time. 

I'm still sad over her early death.


----------



## Casebearer

The harmonies of them singing John The Gun give me goosebumps every time.


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Enthusiast

Long time since I listened to it. It is still great.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is a long time since I listened to any jazz, in fact. I think it was Caravanserai (not really jazz but close) yesterday that reminded me. Much of this stuff is all a bit heated for a hot day - maybe it is like eating curry in hot countries - but so energising. Musical inspiration on tap.


----------



## Guest

Black Sabbath
Ultimate Collection (2 CD set)


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> The harmonies of them singing John The Gun give me goosebumps every time.


The depth of artistry is remarkable. And Jerry Donahue's guitar playing is superb. It's so sad to know he can no longer play as the result of a debilitating stroke.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kristin Hersh (ex Throwing Muses), 10-4 All, CD 2. Released through her own website only. Brilliant stuff, just her voice and her acoustic guitar.


----------



## Jacck

Gilgamesh - Another Fine Tune You've Got Me Into




My first time listening. Great album


----------



## Enthusiast

The live album from









And then a more recent favourite.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> Gilgamesh - Another Fine Tune You've Got Me Into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time listening. Great album


Ah....memories!
Have you heard Hatfield and the North? If not, I think you may enjoy them.


----------



## Jacck

dogen said:


> Ah....memories!
> Have you heard Hatfield and the North? If not, I think you may enjoy them.


thanks for your recommendation. I will czech them out, never heard of them


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> thanks for your recommendation. I will czech them out, never heard of them


Richard Sinclair was in both bands.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lets cruise away from here...


----------



## Casebearer

Enthusiast said:


> The live album from
> 
> View attachment 103455
> 
> 
> And then a more recent favourite.
> 
> View attachment 103456


Ah, another Nick Cave lover! Be welcome!


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

A Robert Wyatt morning. His very great first solo album, Rock Bottom,









and then something more recent and more mixed but, along with everything else, it has that great anti-war song "Out of the Blue".


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> Ah....memories!
> Have you heard Hatfield and the North? If not, I think you may enjoy them.


Anything with Dave Stewart. Egg, Hatfield, National Health, Bruford, Khan


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

eljr said:


>


I have not run across this in my blues browsing before. Thanks for sharing! Do you have any Clapton or guitar playlists on YouTube?


----------



## eljr

bharbeke said:


> Do you have any Clapton or guitar playlists on YouTube?


No I don't.

Can't help ya. 
sorry


----------



## eljr

Very Cool, Tom Jones with CSN&Y:


----------



## MattB

Human (Deluxe) (2017)

Rag'n'Bone Man










Beautiful voice and lyrics.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm in a Five mood





Five Soft Machine


----------



## regenmusic

Pulsar - The Strands Of Future [1976] [FULL ALBUM]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## janxharris




----------



## janxharris




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Score reader

*The Allman Brothers Band - Brothers and Sisters*









One of my top 10 all time records.


----------



## ldiat

Score reader said:


> *The Allman Brothers Band - Brothers and Sisters*
> 
> View attachment 103534
> 
> 
> One of my top 10 all time records.


yes one of my top 1a b c d.....and that jelly jelly with pony boy:clap:
ps for another brother


----------



## Casebearer

Many things can be said about Prince. Not a genuine favorite of mine although some of his music is really great to my ears.

This is my kind of Prince: the jazzy kind. But then not all of that.


----------



## Enthusiast

Normally you would expect this sort of thing - a rock band setting great poetry - to be crass and it was maybe an audacious risk. But it is brilliant!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

Galactic Empire - Episode II






These metal covers of Star Wars music continue to impress, and it is great to get some Force Awakens music in the mix this time, too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10 years ago! My favorite Judas Priest song from this century  Just hear it!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ex-James Brown personnel get it on in 1970 - this is tight.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vangelis - Rosetta


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## Kevin Pearson

I wasn't sure if I should post this hear or in the Jazz thread. The British band, Lydian Collective, is a Fusion/Prog/World sound band. They have some really interesting syncopations, time signatures, color and transitions in every one of their songs. No vocals just instrumental. So, I would say if you want something really fun and interesting to listen to you might give them a listen. I doubt anyone that likes Prog or Fusion would be disappointed. Really fun to listen to with headphones btw.


----------



## Sloe




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Traffic
Traffic


----------



## Enthusiast

Mine has the other cover but ...









Electric Ladyland: It seems to get better and better.


----------



## Enthusiast

And now, a really nice mixture of very different music that somehow also works well together. I can't remember where I picked it up but seem to listen to it quite often - anyone know it or anything about it?


----------



## eljr

Wolf Alice
Visions of a Life

Release Date September 29, 2017
Duration46:39
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative/Indie Rock
Indie Rock


----------



## eljr

Esperanza Spalding
Emily's D+Evolution

Release Date March 4, 2016
Duration45:44
Genre
Jazz
Styles
Alternative R&B
Crossover Jazz
Jazz-Pop
Contemporary Jazz
Alternative/Indie Rock
Electric Jazz
Indie Pop
Latin Jazz
Recording Location
Human, NYC
NRG Studios, LA
The Magic Shop


----------



## pmsummer

DEPTH OF MERCY
*Red Mountain Church Hymn Project*

_Red Mountain_


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris

Arianna Savall - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl

Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord

Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice

Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice

David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice
_Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## laurie

One of Glen Campbell's very best ...


----------



## laurie

And I love this beautiful cover of it, by Ala.ni


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## elgar's ghost

_Black Beauty: Miles Davis at Fillmore West_ (recorded April 10th 1970).

Miles and co. lock into some murderous grooves. Airto Moreira's squeaking cuíca still annoys the hell out of me, though...

Personnel:

Chick Corea - electric piano
Miles Davis - trumpet
Jack DeJohnette - drums
Steve Grossman - saxophone
Dave Holland - bass
Airto Moreira - percussion


----------



## MattB

Sunset Mission

Bohren & der Club of Gore

Morten Gass - piano
Christoph Clöser - tenor saxophone
Thorsten Benning - drums
Robin Rodenberg - bass


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

Emma Ruth Rundle
Marked for Death

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration38:11
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/Songwriter
Indie Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock
Recording Location
The Farm, Pinon Hills, CA


----------



## eljr




----------



## cwarchc

A bit of Wilco & Norman
A great gig, I was about 5 rows back from the stage


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> VOX COSMICA
> *Hildegard von Bingen*
> Hirundo Maris
> 
> Arianna Savall - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
> 
> Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
> 
> Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
> 
> Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
> 
> David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice
> _Carpe Diem Records_


Give me a break PM. Another Arianna Savall album I have to get.:lol:


----------



## pmsummer

NEW CHAUTAUQUA
*Pat Metheny* - solo guitar(s)

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
with Ikue Mori - electronics​_
Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> Give me a break PM. Another Arianna Savall album I have to get.:lol:


Maybe the best of her output so far as a director.


----------



## bharbeke

Walter Trout (and friends): We're All In This Together

An album of collaborations on 13 originals plus "The Sky is Crying," it is fantastic blues from start to finish. If you like electric guitar, I cannot recommend this any more highly.

Are there any TC members more familiar with Walter Trout who can recommend something from the rest of his discography?


----------



## laurie

Emma Ruth Rundle
Marked for Death



eljr said:


>


eljr, you've been posting a lot of really interesting music lately (I didn't peg you for an Usher fan!  ) .... these two (new-to-me) cd's _really_ grabbed me ~ especially Emma Ruth Rundle. I'm loving that echoey, dark, noir vibe she's got. Can you recommend any other similar artists/CDs that I might like? Thanks!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## MattB

Bill Evans Trio with Symphony Orchestra (1966)

Bill Evans - piano
Larry Bunker - drums
Chuck Israels - bass
Grady Tate - drums
Claus Ogerman - arranger, conductor










My new favorite album for a sleepless night...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## laurie

^^^^^

More cowbell!! :lol:


----------



## eljr

ldiat said:


>


most excellent


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> More cowbell!! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> Emma Ruth Rundle
> Marked for Death
> 
> eljr, you've been posting a lot of really interesting music lately (I didn't peg you for an Usher fan!  ) .... these two (new-to-me) cd's _really_ grabbed me ~ especially Emma Ruth Rundle. I'm loving that echoey, dark, noir vibe she's got. Can you recommend any other similar artists/CDs that I might like? Thanks!


Gretchen Peters has a new album being released tomorrow. Amazon promised me it would be in my mailbox today so I'd have it for the release date. I expect it to be worthwhile. 

If you enjoy Emma Ruth Rundle, Hope Sandoval you may also find enjoyable. Aside from being the definition of "sultry" her music is rather captivating. She was with Mazzy Stars in the 90's before striking out alone.

Her last release, Until the Hunter was well received but I prefer here earlier work, Through the Devil Softly.

I am sure you are familiar with Fiona Apple. If not let me know. :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Two more fine blues albums:

Tommy Castro: Stompin' Ground
Tinsley Ellis: Winning Hand


----------



## pmsummer

INDUSTRY
*Richard Thompson* - guitar, vocal*
Danny Thompson* - double bass
_
Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

CHET BAKER
_Compilation_
*Chet Baker*
_
Jazz Manifesto_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

Uncle John's Band


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> Emma Ruth Rundle
> Marked for Death
> 
> eljr, you've been posting a lot of really interesting music lately (I didn't peg you for an Usher fan!  ) .... these two (new-to-me) cd's _really_ grabbed me ~ especially Emma Ruth Rundle. I'm loving that echoey, dark, noir vibe she's got. Can you recommend any other similar artists/CDs that I might like? Thanks!


Something else you may enjoy,









alt-country, critically applauded


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


>


for me, this is a masterpiece


----------



## eljr

D'Angelo and the Vanguard / D'Angelo
Black Messiah

Release Date December 15, 2014
Duration55:54
Genre
R&B
Styles
Alternative R&B
Contemporary R&B

An AllMusic, Best of 2015 selection.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

NIGHTFALL
Quercus
June Tabor - vocals
Iain Ballamy - saxophone
Huw Warren - piano​_
ECM_


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Woohoo! Go fast!


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER
*Danny Thompson* - double bass
Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle
Bernie Holland - guitars
_
Hannibal_


----------



## MattB

pmsummer said:


> CHET BAKER
> _Compilation_
> *Chet Baker*
> _
> Jazz Manifesto_


Love the pic with the watch!

What kind of chronograph is this, I can't recognize the pushers?


----------



## pmsummer

MattB said:


> Love the pic with the watch!
> 
> What kind of chronograph is this, I can't recognize the pushers?












It's a dead Chinese imitation 'Omega' ('Alpha' branded) calendar watch. It was a joke gift, and it makes a nice paperweight.


----------



## eljr

Gretchen Peters
Dancing With the Beast

Release Date May 18, 2018
Genre
Country


----------



## laurie

eljr said:


> Gretchen Peters
> Dancing With the Beast
> 
> Release Date May 18, 2018
> Genre
> Country


So... what do you think of it?


----------



## laurie

In the mood for some Mellencamp today ...


----------



## pmsummer

FOREST FLOWER
_At Monterey_
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone, flute
Keith Jarrett - piano
Cecil McBee - bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums

_Atlantic_


----------



## senza sordino

The five non classical albums I listened to this week were:

Phaedra Tangerine Dream. I haven't listened to Tangerine Dream for years. Were they always that boring? From Spotify 









Vangelis Albedo 0.39 Another album I haven't heard in decades and this one I still liked. Spotify 









Paco de Lucia, Al di Meola and John McLaughlin. I bought this last month on record shop day for a couple of bucks. I liked it. 









Return to Forever, Romantic Warrior. From the library. 









The Weather Report, Heavy Weather, from my collection.


----------



## pmsummer

LIFT EVERY VOICE
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone
Geri Allen - piano
John Abercrombie - guitar
Marc Johnson - double-bass
Larry Grenadier - double-bass
Billy Hart - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Young Ejecta
The Planet

Release Date January 27, 2015
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Dance
Indie Electronic


----------



## eljr

Jessica Pratt
On Your Own Love Again

Release Date January 27, 2015
Duration31:34
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/Songwriter
Indie Folk
Alternative/Indie Rock
Experimental Rock


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying to learn this on guitar, since it's Nile Rodgers


----------



## eljr

need to give this new release another spin


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to my lastest purchased Lycia Bare and Cold album, wwhat a wonderful cult gothic band


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Trying to learn this on guitar, since it's Nile Rodgers


As I discovered when learning the guitar part for Good Times, there are a lot of useful tutorials for Nile Rodgers' stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr




----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> LIFT EVERY VOICE
> *Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone
> Geri Allen - piano
> John Abercrombie - guitar
> Marc Johnson - double-bass
> Larry Grenadier - double-bass
> Billy Hart - drums
> _
> ECM_


And I don't need to buy this because I've already got it!!


----------



## Barbebleu

eljr said:


>


One of my all time favourite albums by one of my all time favourite bands.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> NIGHTFALL
> Quercus
> June Tabor - vocals
> Iain Ballamy - saxophone
> Huw Warren - piano​_
> ECM_


This is nice isn't it. So was the previous one.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> WHATEVER
> *Danny Thompson* - double bass
> Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle
> Bernie Holland - guitars
> _
> Hannibal_


Drat! Thanks PM. The wallet takes another hit.


----------



## laurie

^^^
Yeah, you're starting to cost _me _$$'s too, pmsummer! :lol:



pmsummer said:


> EDGELARKS
> *Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*
> _
> Dragonfly Roots_


I'm sampling this album now, this is really good stuff. Hannah Martin's voice is something special; she sounds just like ... _*who?!?*_
I can't place it, & it's bugging me! Anyway, can you suggest other similar artists that I might like?
Thanks ....


----------



## eljr

Omar Souleyman
Bahdeni Nami

Release Date July 27, 2015
Duration51:22
Genre
International
Styles
Arabic
Middle Eastern Traditions
Syrian
Turkish
Recording Location
Babajim Studios, Istanbul


----------



## eljr

Barbebleu said:


> One of my all time favourite albums by one of my all time favourite bands.


Without question, one of the top 5 albums in rock of all time. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> This is nice isn't it. So was the previous one.


Indeed. Not quite the level of the first, but a darn good follow-up.


----------



## pmsummer

laurie said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, you're starting to cost _me _$$'s too, pmsummer! :lol:
> 
> I'm sampling this album now, this is really good stuff. Hannah Martin's voice is something special; she sounds just like ... _*who?!?*_
> I can't place it, & it's bugging me! Anyway, can you suggest other similar artists that I might like?
> Thanks ....


Part Sandy Denny, a bit of Joni Mitchell? My wife and I have had the same discussion.


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> Drat! Thanks PM. The wallet takes another hit.


You won't regret it. Promise.


----------



## pmsummer

R.I.P., Glen Branca.


----------



## Barbebleu

laurie said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, you're starting to cost _me _$$'s too, pmsummer! :lol:
> 
> I'm sampling this album now, this is really good stuff. Hannah Martin's voice is something special; she sounds just like ... _*who?!?*_
> I can't place it, & it's bugging me! Anyway, can you suggest other similar artists that I might like?
> Thanks ....


Yeah Now I'm chasing their albums down now. Sheesh!!


----------



## MattB

With Animals (upcoming album)

_Save Me_

Mark Lanegan & Duke Garwood


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm feeling slightly rebellious.


----------



## Enthusiast

A great Summer album!


----------



## eljr




----------



## laurie

^^^^
Are you going to give us a hint, eljr?


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> ^^^^
> Are you going to give us a hint, eljr?


LOL

You know, I was thinking, as remarkably as that in itself may seem, I was thinking, if ever there was an album that needed no introduction, this is it. So I posted just the cover, unnamed.

Well, there is always someone! :lol:

Oh, hint... osmium with butterfly wings :devil:


----------



## eljr




----------



## laurie

eljr said:


> LOL
> 
> You know, I was thinking, as remarkably as that in itself may seem, I was thinking, if ever there was an album that needed no introduction, this is it. So I posted just the cover, unnamed.
> 
> Well, there is always someone! :lol:
> 
> Oh, hint... osmium with butterfly wings :devil:


Oh duh .... Led Zeppelin . In my defense, that's the only LZ album that I don't have, so I completely blanked it  That wasn't a very good hint, btw .... I knew that wasn't an Iron Butterfly album! :lol:


----------



## Jacck

Led Zeppelin


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> Oh duh .... Led Zeppelin . In my defense, that's the only LZ album that I don't have, so I completely blanked it  That wasn't a very good hint, btw .... I knew that wasn't an Iron Butterfly album! :lol:


It was too a good hint!

lol


----------



## laurie

eljr said:


> It was too a good hint!
> 
> lol


No way! :lol: What do butterfly wings have to do with a zeppelin?!


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> No way! :lol: What do butterfly wings have to do with a zeppelin?!


it's heavy (osmium) music that is takes to the sky

like a led zeppelin ot an iron butterfly.


----------



## laurie

eljr said:


> it's heavy (osmium) music that is takes to the sky
> 
> like a led zeppelin ot an iron butterfly.


Hmm ... it's a_ bit_ better, with the explanation, but still... your musical recommendations are _much _better than your hints! :lol:


----------



## ldiat

Jacck said:


> Led Zeppelin


no if you play this backwards one can listen to a trumpet brass devil concerto. tee hee


----------



## ldiat

eljr said:


> it's heavy (osmium) music that is takes to the sky
> 
> like a led zeppelin ot an iron butterfly.


did you type I RON BUTTERFLY??


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Jacck

Greensleeves - Flute and Harp


----------



## Ralphus

Goldfrapp. All their albums.


----------



## Guest

Some fabulous contemporary jazz, just discovered courtesy of TC

EST
Leucocyte


----------



## Enthusiast

A(nother) classic. I while since I heard it; a pleasure to hear it again.


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Satriani - What Happens Next

This guy has technical mastery and musical artistry, and his rhythm section is star-studded this time, too.


----------



## laurie

Listening to_ this _new purchase ... it's fantastic.









Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## MattB




----------



## elgar's ghost

I never liked Yes's debut album all that much but I like the opener, _Beyond and Before_. Probably the closest they ever got to sounding like Vanilla Fudge.


----------



## eljr

ldiat said:


>


Arguably the second best Rock song ever.


----------



## eljr

Rhiannon Giddens
Freedom Highway

Release Date February 24, 2017
Duration49:56
Genre
Country
Blues
Folk
Pop/Rock
Styles
Piedmont Blues
Regional Blues
String Bands
Neo-Traditional Folk
Neo-Traditionalist Country
Bluegrass
Contemporary Country
Country Blues
Modern Acoustic Blues
Recording Location
Bunker Studios, Brooklyn, NY
Sessions Studio, Greensboro, NC
The Cypress House, Breaux Bridge, LA

AllMusic "Album Pick"


----------



## eljr

ldiat said:


>


Great, great track!


----------



## eljr

Jethro Tull
Original Masters

Release Date November, 1985
Duration53:48
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Art Rock
Blues-Rock
Hard Rock
Prog-Rock


----------



## bharbeke

Jason Aldean - Rearview Town

This album continues Aldean's streak of keeping a consistent sound and style without sounding repetitive. I love his music, and now there is more to love. I found his current tour introduction in the video below, and it's pretty cool.


----------



## eljr

Kevin Pearson said:


> YES - TALES FROM TOPOGRAPHIC OCEANS
> 
> Has to be the best 4 20 minute plus songs in rock history!' (my opinion of course)
> 
> Kevin


Wow!

Someone else who truly "get's" Tales.

Very cool. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Yes
Tales from Topographic Oceans

Release Date January 9, 1974
Duration01:21:14
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Art Rock
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Prog-Rock
Recording Date1973
Recording Location
Morgan Studio, London, England


----------



## eljr

Yes
Fragile

Release Date January 4, 1972
Duration39:52
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Art Rock
Prog-Rock
Arena Rock
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Recording DateSeptember, 1971
Recording Location
Advision Studios, London, England


----------



## Guest

I've just ordered Yessongs after a two decade hiatus!


----------



## pmsummer

ALONG THE DOWNS
_The Countryside Collection Album_
*Ashley Hutchings*

_Mooncrest_


----------



## laurie

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Gillian Welch, with David Rawlings


----------



## laurie

eljr said:


> Rhiannon Giddens
> Freedom Highway


She's great, isn't she? I have this, & have been meaning to get some of her solo work, think I'll do that now!
..........


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Barbebleu

This is a great thread, although it's proving to be a costly one.

Lately I have been listening to the new Brad Mehldau album called Seymour Reads The Constitution, a live album with Anouar Abrem, Dave Holland, Jack de Johnette and Django Bates, a box set of Nick Drake, Steve Tibbetts new album called Life Of and Neil Young, Bottom Line 1974 and a bunch of great singers from the Antipodes -

Aldous Harding, Nadia Reid, Courtney Barnett, Emily Barker with Red Clay Halo and The Waifs.

Isn't music just wonderful.


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Wake of the Flood

Release Date November 15, 1973
Duration31:17
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Jam Bands
Country-Rock
Recording DateAugust 4, 1973 - September 7, 1973


----------



## MattB

laurie said:


> View attachment 104030
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Gillian Welch, with David Rawlings


Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Merl

After seeing them for the umpteenth time last week...... This one. My fave SOD track.


----------



## bharbeke

Colin James - Blues Highway

Terrific playing here!


----------



## Josquin13

Lately, I've revisited the one album by Blind Faith--such classic tunes, and a recent album called "Roadsinger" by Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens), which is a bit more mellow than his earlier music, but excellent:

https://www.amazon.com/Blind-Faith/...F8&qid=1527276597&sr=8-1&keywords=blind+faith

https://www.amazon.com/Roadsinger-b...F8&qid=1527276819&sr=1-4&keywords=yusef+islam


----------



## eljr

Three Dog Night
Captured Live at the Forum

Release Date December, 1969
Duration38:20
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
AM Pop
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Recording Location
The Forum


----------



## Barbebleu

Josquin13 said:


> Lately, I've revisited the one album by Blind Faith--such classic tunes, and a recent album called "Roadsinger" by Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens), which is a bit more mellow than his earlier music, but excellent:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Blind-Faith/...F8&qid=1527276597&sr=8-1&keywords=blind+faith
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Roadsinger-b...F8&qid=1527276819&sr=1-4&keywords=yusef+islam


Blind Faith, great band and my favourite track is Can't Find My Way Home.


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> View attachment 104030
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Gillian Welch, with David Rawlings


i may need to break this out, excellent spin:tiphat:


----------



## laurie

Enchanting ~ her voice hooked me on my very first listen ....


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I have been admiring the body of work that Clarence White left behind leading up to his untimely death in July 1973 at the age of 29. The Kentucky Colonels, White Brothers and The Byrds. Also some solo material he left us. 
I'm a big Leo Kottke fan and I have been listening to some of his music to. 

Well, along with acoustic guitar brilliance I have also been checking out the life, career and music of System of a Down.
Their eclectic brew of nu-metal, thrash metal, rap metal and blend of armenian/turkish folk music along with chant, has to be some of the most interesting stuff made in the genres mentioned. It gets on my nerves after a while...too much angst.....but some of the boys solo music is wonderfully rootsy. Vocalist, Serj Tankian especially shines with acoustic armenian music as well as with an orchestra. I'm not much for cross-over......always been real critical of it....but with Serj it works wonderfully. He has a great voice too, when he's not grunting or screaming! His acoustic stuff is really touching...full of heart, and I'm glad to have become acquainted with it. A special artist that I have new respect for.
His and Darron's voices are truly wonderful. Like an Armenian/Turkish Alice in Chains. Weird, I know...but worth the listen. Chop Suey! has been flooring me for sixteen years. What a track.


----------



## Enthusiast

Great band!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent album.


----------



## laurie

I've got _New Amsterdam's_ "double dutch" lyrics stuck in my head now, might as well listen to 
some more Elvis .... Costello, that is!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Coldplay - Parachutes!


----------



## pmsummer

THE RESOLUTION OF ROMANCE
_Standard Time Vol. 3_
*Wynton Marsalis
Ellis Marsalis*

_Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

PROMISES KEPT
*Steve Kuhn* - piano
w/Strings
_
ECM_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

these guys from the Pittsburgn,pa area YES!


----------



## Guest

THE BYRDS - Sweetheart of the Rodeo






The album which introduced Gram Parsons and helped to bring Country to the mainstream. This is very good, but unfortunately Roger McGuinn, an inferior singer, replaced Parson's vocals on a number of tracks. Hickory Wind makes it's first appearance here, though it is noticeable that Parson's hadn't yet developed his charismatic, broken and out of tune voice at this point.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Nick Cave (with the added bonus of PJ Harvey on one song ... and Kylie Minogue is also there on another).


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Bennie Maupin Quartet
Early Reflections


----------



## Jacck

Djembe Solo Modern /// DADDI BAHMANI


----------



## Jacck

Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pmsummer

LIVE AT MOERS
_Recorded live at Moers Festival, Moers Germany, May 23, 2010_
*Arve Henriksen* - trumpet, electronics, vocal
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - violin
Rudy Royston - percussion
_
JZM Transcription Services_


----------



## pmsummer

SKULL AND ROSES*
*The Grateful Dead*
_
Warner Bros. - Rhino

_

*GRATEFUL DEAD (official title, original title NSFW)


----------



## Captainnumber36

John Coltrane - "Dakar"


----------



## Captainnumber36

John Coltrane - Ascension


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

The last four non classical albums I listened to:

I went to the library and picked up The Kronos Quartet Pieces of Africa. It was quite enjoyable, different and interesting. 









Because I liked the Kronos Quartet album, I sought more African music. From the library I got
The Rough Guide to African Guitar Legends 









And from Spotify I sought out more African music
The Rough Guide to South African Jazz. This was a lot of fun









Ali Farka Toure, good. The last piece on this album was more like some southern blues, African music that travel east across the Atlantic, I guess


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

COB - Spirit of Love (1971)






Clive's Original Band from the Cornish scene in the early 70s. Clive is Clive Palmer, formerly of the Incredible String Band. Weird, traditional, eastern and a home made dulcimer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Sticking to recent themes - another Nick Cave album and another Robert Palmer (sort of ... ) album. Both great. Not at all like each other.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jakob Bro - Returnings
Chick Corea - Rendezvous in New York
Nick Drake - Bryter Later


----------



## laurie

senza sordino said:


> The last four non classical albums I listened to:
> 
> I went to the library and picked up The Kronos Quartet Pieces of Africa. It was quite enjoyable, different and interesting.


I got this Kronos CD fairly recently; I think it's great. I'm going to be checking out the others you mentioned here; thanks!


----------



## pmsummer

AVALON BLUES
_A Tribute to the Music of Mississippi John Hurt_
*Mississippi John Hurt*
Chris Smither, Bruce Cockburn, Lucinda Williams, Alvin Youngblood Hart, Justin Townes Earle / Steve Earle, Dave Alvin / Peter Case, Ben Harper, Geoff Muldaur / Clare Muldaur / Jenni Muldaur, Mark Selby, Beck, Victoria Williams, Bill Morrissey, Taj Mahal, Gillian Welch / David Rawlings, John Hiatt
_
Vanguard_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> AVALON BLUES
> _A Tribute to the Music of Mississippi John Hurt_
> *Mississippi John Hurt*
> Chris Smither, Bruce Cockburn, Lucinda Williams, Alvin Youngblood Hart, Justin Townes Earle / Steve Earle, Dave Alvin / Peter Case, Ben Harper, Geoff Muldaur / Clare Muldaur / Jenni Muldaur, Mark Selby, Beck, Victoria Williams, Bill Morrissey, Taj Mahal, Gillian Welch / David Rawlings, John Hiatt
> _
> Vanguard_


Ah, something I already have. Yay. This is a great compilation. Was it not a freebie with Uncut magazine a goodly number of years ago?


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

EVERYBODY'S BROTHER
*Billy Joe Shaver*

_Compadre_


----------



## laurie

pmsummer said:


>


Hey pmsummer ~ you are obviously a Lyle Lovett fan too (& who wouldn't be!  ) ~ have you seen him live?


----------



## haydnguy

Loved the Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Jacck

Fascinating Rhythm - Great Hits Of The 1920s


----------



## Guest

e.s.t.
tuesday wonderland


----------



## Guest

Bobo Stenson Trio
Cantando


----------



## Score reader

*Joni Mitchell - Blue*









_Carey_ really takes me to another place...


----------



## Score reader

*Ryuichi Sakamoto - Async (2017)*


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## regenmusic

Sound Purpose - To A Pop Star (1975)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## atsizat

Let's suffer depression. I can hardly stand without drinking while listening to this depressing music of Ennio Morricone. This kind of music makes one alcoholic. It's so depressing.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

Henry Mancini
The Music from Peter Gunn

Release Date 1959
Duration39:52
Genre
Stage & Screen
Easy Listening
Jazz
Styles
Instrumental Pop
Jazz-Pop
Lounge
Mood Music
Original Score
Soundtracks
Spy Music
TV Music
TV Soundtracks


----------



## eljr

Lindsey Stirling
Brave Enough

Release Date August 19, 2016
Duration55:21
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Classical Crossover
Club/Dance


----------



## laurie

In the mood for some Chris Isaak today ...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Beach Boys - _Smiley Smile_ and _Wild Honey_ (1967):

The short running time for both of these albums suggests a struggle for new material in the wake of Brian Wilson's meltdown. The paucity of tracks salvaged from the aborted _Smile_ project and hastily re-recorded for _Smiley Smile_ probably tells its own story insofar as how much was actually viable in the first place when Brian was getting ever further off his onion, but what was eventually released has its own quirky charm, even if the album had to be bolstered by the inclusion of the then year-old _Good Vibrations_ single.

_Wild Honey_ sounds like a conscious about-turn away from Wilson's snail-paced, multi-tracked search for cosmic perfection approach of the _Pet Sounds_/_Smile_ era. It's certainly not hickory-smoked Stones or Band-like Americana a year ahead of its time but there's a palpable feeling that this is a band needing to catch their breath while remembering how to have a bit of fun after all the psychodrama of the previous 18 months: simpler music with simpler arrangements that take six weeks to record rather than nearly a whole year - and despite being a million miles from being earthshattering the results are certainly no worse for that, even if the whole album lasts for a miserly 24 minutes.

I've included an image of the rear cover of the package as the front cover shows only the _Smiley Smile_ artwork.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

THE LONGEST RIVER
*Olivia Chaney*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Tsk tsk...no seatbelts...


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
Gary Burton Quintet
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - electric bass
Bob Moses - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## Colin M

Lucinda Williams live at the Fillmore in San Francisco 2003. Country folk blues at its finest. The late great Gram Parsons called this genre “cosmic American music.” Ironically, the Glimmer Twins Richards and Jagger may be the genre’s virtuosos during the Exile years in Southern France.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Colin M

Needs a little more cowbells : )


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Guest

Van der Graaf Generator
H to He, Who am the Only One

Still sounding fresh after all these years. It seems generally rather expensive on Amazon at the mo...don't know why....


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

Maja Osojnik and Opcion. Play it loud to enjoy.


----------



## ldiat

haydnguy said:


>


my x wife  loved him


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


>


That was a shock to me!


----------



## Ingélou

Beautiful Irish melody, maybe one of O'Carolan's - The Lamentation of the Clergy.


----------



## Guest

I wonder what our own Norman Gunston thinks of that performance. He was a funny guy.


----------



## Guest

A tape of the Jeff Beck at Ronnie Scott's concert is the only Beck I have, or indeed know, other than the Frank Zappa fluid reference.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tulse said:


> A tape of the Jeff Beck at Ronnie Scott's concert is the only Beck I have, or indeed know, other than the Frank Zappa fluid reference.


There was quite a good documentary about his on BBC4 (TV) a while back. I always liked some of his stuff and disliked others but I never really got him, it seems.


----------



## Enthusiast

Fela Kuti - I am starting what could be a marathon of his CDs that I bought once while visiting Nigeria. This one is called Hits of Fela 3 and has "Sorrow, Tears and Blood"; "Everything Scatter" and "Army Arrangement".


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Captainnumber36

Dr Johnson said:


>


Wow, I came to post that I'm listening to There and Back by Jeff Beck! Love Wired and Blow by Blow!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## Captainnumber36

Rufus Wainwright - Milwaukee At Last


----------



## Vronsky

Gang Of Four: Solid Gold & Another Day / Another Dollar (1995)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Those 3 versions of Pork Pie Hat are remarkably different to each other. Great musicians all round.

it sort of works playing all three at once too. Reminiscent of a Ferneyhough String Quartet


----------



## Norman Gunston

Dutch Tilders (no relation to Pugg)


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


>


I've been meaning to pick up the re-issue of this. My old Epic CD sounds pretty crappy.


----------



## starthrower

One of two Ritenour albums I bought over 30 years ago. The other being Captain Fingers.


----------



## Vronsky

Tuxedomoon: Half-Mute / Scream With A View (1985)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Captainnumber36

Loudon Wainwright III - Album I


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## senza sordino

About 90 years of jazz from around the world this weekend, the first four from my collection, the last from the local library

Louis Armstrong, so much fun. From the 1920s recorded directly onto disk.









Stephane Grappelly and Django Reinhardt. Fantastic, love it. 









John Coltrane A Love Supreme









Stan Getz and Joao Gilberto play the music of Jobim. Sultry, gorgeous and take me back to my childhood 









Wadada Leo Smith America's National Parks, recorded in 2016. Trumpet, piano, drums, bass and Cello. The cello adds a lot of texture. Ninety minutes music over two disks. Interesting but perhaps too long for my taste.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> I've been meaning to pick up the re-issue of this. My old Epic CD sounds pretty crappy.


I've just ordered this:


----------



## Score reader

*Yellow Magic Orchestra - Public Pressure (1980)*


----------



## Vronsky

Talking Heads: Remain in Light (1980)


----------



## bharbeke

Jeff Beck is extremely talented. Thanks for sharing those videos and albums.

Ritenour was mentioned above. It's not current listening, but his Six String Theory album is a jewel of guitar playing.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wowie! Brazilian women playing death metal! Awesome


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

haydnguy said:


>


So, so good!

----------------


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## starthrower




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Mantronix
This Should Move Ya









Not considered a patch on the first three albums, but I love them electro beats.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wowie! Brazilian women playing death metal! Awesome


**** yeah. ..............


----------



## Sonata

*
Apocalyptica: Plays Metallica By Four Cellos*

My older brother introduced this to me 20 years ago and I still enjoy it


----------



## eljr




----------



## Score reader




----------



## Captainnumber36

Beck - Colors


----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


>


I prefer this to the original release. Spector's embellishments may have been well-intentioned but I think they were largely at odds with the stripped-back nature of much of the music. Plus the reissue includes _Don't Let Me Down_, the best song that Lennon contributed to the sessions (not that he contributed many).


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## janxharris




----------



## janxharris




----------



## starthrower

Not my usual listening fare, but I'm enjoying the vintage guitar sounds.


----------



## Art Rock

starthrower said:


> .


_China grove_ remains a personal favourite.


----------



## laurie

Really enjoying a couple of new purchases today...








^^^ Thanks to pmsummer! 

And that CD led me to discover this amazing duo ....









I'm not very good at describing music, so I'll quote what Pitchfork has to say about them ~
"Smoke Fairies' dueling guitars .... now shrouded in a mist, muggy & ancient, like some unholy union
of Fairport Convention & Colour Haze". (now to check out Colour Haze!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Score reader




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> Not my usual listening fare, but I'm enjoying the vintage guitar sounds.


Once you get that Blues Junior...


----------



## MattB

Algiers (2012)

Calexico










_No Te Vayas ♫_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Ingélou

*Wild Geese* on the Irish Viol - Ernst Stolz Early Music. 
Another beautiful Celtic 'tune-to-die-for'. :angel:


----------



## Merl

Went to see these guys again (for the 4th time) in Glasgow last night. Love am and ive been a fan of their stuff for 10 years.


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one in ages. It still sounds good. Cleaner guitar tones and less dense than everything that followed. I bought this just before he got famous with Surfing With The Alien.


----------



## haydnguy

Cruising in my car with the 8-track tape blaring my senior year of high school. 1973


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## haydnguy

Welcome to the forum Cosmic Cowboy. Love that Carlene Carter!

Here's some Emmylou:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

haydnguy said:


> Welcome to the forum Cosmic Cowboy. Love that Carlene Carter!


Thank you for the kind and gracious welcome - and now I have an excuse to play a different version of a previous selection - enjoy!

We're probably the only two who know that she was married to Nick Lowe which gives me an excuse to add yet another tune.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

This tune was written by Nick Lowe who was Carlene Carter's husband from 1979 until 1990. Her stepfather is Johnny Cash.

And those are The Bangles go-go dancing stage left.






This is the version that first appeared when Nick Lowe was playing in Brinsley Schwarz - that's Brinsley on guitar with Nick Lowe vocals and bass.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

And this is Bruce Springsteen tearing it up with Eddie Vedder, Jackson Browne, and John Fogarty -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

And now with some country-rock we have Timothy B. Schmidt (Poco, The Eagles) with from left to right - Timmy Cappello, Todd Rundgren, Nils Lofgren, Burton Cummings, Dave Edmunds & Joe Walsh.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

And here we have Buffalo Springfield with Richie Furay (who went on to form Poco with Jim Messina who would then leave and join up with Kenny Loggins where they formed (brace yourself) Loggins and Messina) singing lead on a tune written by bandmate Neil Young. Neil forever regretted not singing lead on this one although Richie acquits himself more than admirably.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Might as well give Neil his own tune -


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Time for a bit of "compare and contrast" -

The original -






versus the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Another bit of "compare and contrast" -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## regenmusic




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Another bit of "compare and contrast" -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Captainnumber36

Billy Bragg & Wilco - Mermaid Avenue


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

In early 1942 elements of the Imperial Japanese Navy proposed an invasion of Australia.

In Australia, the government, the military and the people were deeply alarmed after the fall of Singapore in February 1942 about the possibility of a Japanese invasion of Australia. Japan had the military capability, and Australia lacked defenses. Japan never actually planned an invasion, but the fear of one led Australia to form a close reliance on the United States to protect itself.

Apparently it was a fear yet to be overcome because when I saw this title in the shop I thought it referred to nascent xenophobia in Oz about the Japanese. It's not. It's about drinking. But it never hurts to remain ever vigilant. They do seem taller.


----------



## starthrower

One of the best guitar albums I've listened to in a while. I enjoyed all 15 tracks.
Loads of variety with the jazz, blues, modern rock, classical, and a few vocals by 
BB King, Keb Mo' and Robert Cray to add some flavor. Great sonics to boot!


----------



## senza sordino

Hardly any classical music this week, instead I went with Yes. I got rid of many of my rock and roll CDs a few years ago, but I couldn't get rid of Yes. The first four here are my CDs

The Yes Album, Yours is no Disgrace is one of my all time favourites 









Close to the Edge. It doesn't get any better than this 









Going for the One, Awaken is pretty good









90125, haven't heard this complete album in years. Not bad









From Spotify, I have never heard this before. It's pretty good, including the two new tracks. The other tracks are live versions of old standards, Roundabout is faster and terrific, Starship Trooper is great
Keys to Ascension 









(And more Yes to come)


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I re-purchased CDs of The Yes Album, and Going For The One. The re-masters sound great, especially The Yes Album. I can't say the same for Tormato. That re-master sounds horrid. Incredibly bright and compressed. Relayer sounds only slightly better. My old copies of Fragile. and CTTE sound fine.

Now I have to get the new Fish Out Of Water 2 CD set.


----------



## ldiat

since you have Boob Dylan in a post


----------



## ldiat

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Another bit of "compare and contrast" -
> 
> The original -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cover -


i have read that the brothers did not get along.....


----------



## Joe B

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I re-purchased CDs of The Yes Album, and Going For The One. The re-masters sound great, especially The Yes Album. I can't say the same for Tormato. That re-master sounds horrid. Incredibly bright and compressed. Relayer sounds only slightly better. My old copies of Fragile. and CTTE sound fine.
> 
> Now I have to get the new Fish Out Of Water 2 CD set.


Did you get the MobileFidelity gold CD of The Yes Album? I've got it, and it does sound great.


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> Did you get the MobileFidelity gold CD of The Yes Album? I've got it, and it does sound great.


No, I just have the Rhino edition. My other CD is an old Atlantic edition. Mostly I loathe the sound of Yes records after 1973. Too much brittle, shrill sound.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

ldiat said:


> i have read that the brothers did not get along.....


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...little-concord-singing-duos-relationship.html


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The Original - (written by Glenn Sutton) -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The Original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The Original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The Original -






and the cover -


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I re-purchased CDs of The Yes Album, and Going For The One. The re-masters sound great, especially The Yes Album. *I can't say the same for Tormato.* That re-master sounds horrid. Incredibly bright and compressed. Relayer sounds only slightly better. My old copies of Fragile. and CTTE sound fine.
> 
> Now I have to get the new Fish Out Of Water 2 CD set.


Let's face it, Tormato was a bloody awful album anyway.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> Let's face it, Tormato was a bloody awful album anyway.


I thought _On the Silent Wings of Freedom_[/I] was OK, but there was far too much fluff - _Circus of Heaven_ is excruciating.

Anyway, it's a re-acquired _Yessongs_ for me right now - my first listen since I was about 13 stone.


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> Let's face it, Tormato was a bloody awful album anyway.


I like a few songs. I was done with Yes after 1978. Years later I bought Drama, but I don't care for it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> I thought _On the Silent Wings of Freedom_[/I] was OK, but there was far too much fluff - _Circus of Heaven_ is excruciating.


I agree on both counts.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> I like a few songs. I was done with Yes after 1978. Years later I bought Drama, but I don't care for it.


I think Drama is better than Tormato, but that's not saying much. :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> I like a few songs. I was done with Yes after 1978. Years later I bought Drama, but I don't care for it.


I don't like Tormato either, though I will probably listen to it this weekend, as it's in my collection, and On the Silent Wings of Freedom is pretty good. I have never listened to Drama, and I never will on principle- no Jon Anderson, whom I think is a wonderful singer, and a huge part of the Yes sound. I will listen to Keys of Ascension 2 soon, but I'm looking for another post 1990 album to listen to, I'm not sure which one though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'd rather have that one Yes album without Jon Anderson which at least sticks to a Yes-kind of ethic rather than the mid-life crisis albums that featured him afterwards when they went down the MTV-loving Genesis route. _Drama_ was not bad at all.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

now for some cool


----------



## Malx

dogen said:


> Van der Graaf Generator
> H to He, Who am the Only One
> 
> Still sounding fresh after all these years. It seems generally rather expensive on Amazon at the mo...don't know why....
> 
> View attachment 104360


VDGG's music is to me timeless, in my youth I saw them live four times each performance was something special - musically and lyrically. My favourite band of the early 70's and as you suggest their music is still relevant . Currently listening to La Rossa and My Room from Still Life - two tracks that are special to me.

View attachment 104607


Edit - now listening to A Plague of Lighthouse Keepers from Pawn Hearts my first VDGG album.

Camps of panoply and majesty, what is Freedom of Choice?
Where do I stand in the pageantry…whose is my voice?
It doesn't feel so very bad now: I think the end is the start.
Begin to feel very glad now:
ALL THINGS ARE A PART
ALL THINGS ARE APART
ALL THINGS ARE A PART.

Not your average lyric from that time!


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti Oficina Instrumental*
_
Verve_


----------



## Malx

I may be asking a question that has been dealt with on this thread before but as an infrequent visitor please give me some slack.
I love and still have the Greasy Truckers Party live album which imo features one of the best live sets ever recorded - the Brinsley Schwarz set was marvellous does anyone agree?
( Magic Michael was awful!!)


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






with the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






with the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Two odd pairings joined together because each tune is primarily an ode to other acts -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






with the cover -






Have to give Bryan Ferry kudos for lyrical integrity...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

A nice pairing from a nice pair who should have stayed together -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast different versions of the exact same tunes that I placed above this but just feel like hearing -

Without vocals - all guitar -






and with vocals from former "Jeff Beck Group" lead singer Rod Stewart -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Guitarists! - Watch and weep - a guitarist who did more with just two fingers than we did with four -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






and the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> now for some cool


Eddie, you really should have dedicated this song to Eugene, my roadie. He's very sensitive to slights...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

No concept - just a really cool song - incredibly tight band -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Two songs with the same title and literally nothing else in common -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Nailin' the guitar intro and the middle solo is when I first knew that I could really play. Jimmy Page said that Elliott Randall's solo was his favourite of all time. The solo was ranked 40th best guitar solo of all time by the readers of Guitar World magazine. That sounds really impressive until you find out that my solo on the Bay City Roller's "Rock 'n' Roll Love Letter" was ranked 39th.






In retrospect I really wish that we had given more thought to the trousers...






I write things like this because I know that no one is reading them.


----------



## MattB

Bram Stoker's Dracula

Wojciech Kilar










Soundtrack to the 1992 movie by Francis Ford Coppola.

Masterpiece.


----------



## ldiat

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Nailin' the guitar intro and the middle solo is when I first knew that I could really play. Jimmy Page said that Elliott Randall's solo was his favourite of all time. The solo was ranked 40th best guitar solo of all time by the readers of Guitar World magazine. That sounds really impressive until you find out that my solo on the Bay City Roller's "Rock 'n' Roll Love Letter" was ranked 39th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In retrospect I really wish that we had given more thought to the pants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I write things like this because I know that no one is reading them.


reeling in the years double like rock n roll love letter 1/4 like.


----------



## ldiat

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Compare and contrast -
> 
> The original -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cover -


we will take eddie


----------



## ldiat

well since you mentioned rod...


----------



## ldiat

lou who??


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

ldiat said:


> reeling in the years double like rock n roll love letter 1/4 like.


Yes but do try to remember that my solo was ranked #39 by the readers of Guitar World magazine. Elliott Randall (of Steely Dan and "Reelin' In The Years" fame) purportedly said that my solo was his favourite of all time but that he really wished that we had given a bit more thought about the trousers we were wearing.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Yes but do try to remember that my solo was ranked #39 by the readers of Guitar World magazine. Elliott Randall (of Steely Dan and "Reelin' In The Years" fame) purportedly said that my solo was his favourite of all time but that he really wished that we had given a bit more thought about the trousers we were wearing.


I'm sorry but I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around that.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pat Metheny Group - Travels


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Kevin Pearson said:


> I'm sorry but I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around that.


What's the difficult part? The solo or the trousers? The solo was just ripping good. The trousers? - Not so much.

Watch it again except this time close your eyes (the trousers really were just dreadful) and you'll swear you're hearing the second coming of Jeff Beck -






Wait for the 1:31 mark - that's me - just shredding it and showing you why I was voted #39 and Elliott Randall and his solo on "Reelin' In The Years" was voted 40th.

Odd but true - when I quit (was fired from) the Bay City Rollers they replaced me with Elliott Randall and haven't been heard from since.... serves ya right ya ungrateful twee poofs! But on the plus side I didn't have to wear those dreadful trousers...


----------



## RamonC

I'm sure you also like it


----------



## pmsummer

SIGN OF LIFE
_Music for 858 Quartet_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, composer
858 Quartet - string quartet
_
SLG_


----------



## ldiat

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> What's the difficult part? The solo or the trousers? The solo was just ripping good. The trousers? - Not so much.
> 
> Watch it again except this time close your eyes (the trousers really were just dreadful) and you'll swear you're hearing the second coming of Jeff Beck -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for the 1:31 mark - that's me - just shredding it and showing you why I was voted #39 and Elliott Randall and his solo on "Reelin' In The Years" was voted 40th.
> 
> Odd but true - when I quit (was fired from) the Bay City Rollers they replaced me with Elliott Randall and haven't been heard from since.... serves ya right ya ungrateful twee poofs! But on the plus side I didn't have to wear those dreadful trousers...


ok nice, was that a 'double lead' I was listrning???


----------



## RamonC

Here is a piece. . .


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Showing one another just how wonderfully hip and clever we are is all well and good but it's the rubbish that we secretly listen to that defines us.

I have 25 posts in the following thread and challenge anyone here to post at least one more example of just the most dreadful rubbish anyone could ever imagine but that we have just fallen in love with and listen to all the time. If you've already posted here - just give us a quick "here's mine".

Now 'fess up, lads... I could use a break from all of this talent on display.

https://www.talkclassical.com/51027-popular-music-guilty-pleasures-5.html?highlight=guilty+pleasures


----------



## Guest

What about the lasses et al?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Apologies to Mr Green Genes on this one


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

dogen said:


> What about the lasses et al?


The lasses always seem to have such exquisite taste that "guilty pleasure" is a concept that is completely unknown to them.

The et al? Don't know, someone from that camp will have to speak up on their behalf.


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, leader
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums
_
Savoy Jazz_


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

dogen said:


> What about the lasses et al?


I need to retract my original reply as it was too flippant and lacked the proper respect for both the "lasses et al" and the OP.

Women would find it just the worst sort of foolishness to feel self-conscious about expressing emotions about something that brings us happiness and thus I don't think that they would ever trouble themselves about "guilty pleasures".

Men, however, are fully capable and quite eager and willing to express just the worst sort of foolishness about feeling self-conscious about expressing emotions whether those of happiness or sadness.

We project an image of ourselves that quite often is as odds with our actual reflection. We must be fearless when frightened, strong when weak, and wise when we cannot believe just how bloody foolish we were to find ourselves in the midst of problems without solutions that we quite often created ourselves.

Two of my "guilty pleasures" which might strike most as somewhat odd if not outright puzzling is "Keep the Home Fires Burning" and "White Cliffs of Dover". They are "guilty pleasures" because of the self-consciousness that I feel as my eyes begin to water when I hear -

_"Keep the home fires burning 
While your hearts are yearning 
Though your lads are far away
They dream of home..."_

and -

_"There'll be bluebirds over
the white cliffs of Dover
tomorrow
just you wait and see.

There'll be love and laughter
and peace ever after
tomorrow
when the world is free
_

To this very day whenever I hear those two tunes I can hear the whispery ghost-like echoes of the anguished prayers sent heavenwards by mums and sisters, wives and daughters for their sons and brothers, husbands and fathers and I feel so profoundly filled with sorrow for those who sent those prayers heavenwards not knowing that those they were praying for would never return.

The third selection which will probably bring forth a look of puzzlement coupled with a laugh is Susan Boyle's appearance on "Britain's Got Talent" but there is that moment when the crowd stands in ovation that to this day also when I view it brings chills of exhilaration down my spine as I see someone who has persevered in the face of adversity, someone who was mocked and ridiculed and shunned with scorn but who has risen above everything that weighed her back, held her down, and threatened to crush her spirit and soul.

I also am reminded of those lessons that I too often forget - to be charitable - and not to judge for reasons which are not fair.

This was the answer that I should have given you earlier, Brian. It was a proper question which required a proper answer and I hope that this will do.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






with the cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Compare and contrast -

The original -






and the first cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

And the second cover -






and the third cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

And the fourth cover -






and the fifth and last cover -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

An often overlooked and frequently forgotten country-rock pioneer -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Just a little too long between Neil tunes...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Two completely unconnected tunes other than that each share the same first two words and each is a tune that you sometimes just really really need to hear -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Despite being the most commercially unsuccessful Byrds' album to date upon its initial release, Sweetheart of the Rodeo is today considered to be a seminal and highly influential country rock album.


----------



## Ivan Smith




----------



## Score reader

*Tim Davies Big Band - The Expensive Train Set*


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD DOG / HAPPY MAN
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops and music boxes
Greg Leisz - pedal steel, Dobro, lap steel, Weissenborn, National steel guitar and mandolin
Wayne Horvitz - organ, piano, samples
Viktor Krauss - bass
Jim Keltner - drums and percussion
Ry Cooder - guitar​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Oi! Video clip writer - that's *Mr.* Acker Bilk to you! … prat...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

_The Man With The Golden Voice - _


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

*RIP Rik Mayall - 9-6-2014*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First song here is absolutely awesome and groovy! New big discovery for me yesterday


----------



## bharbeke

What a performance and staging!


----------



## pmsummer

WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
Petra Haden - voice
Eyvind Kang - viola
Thomas Morgan - bass
Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion​_
OKeh_


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## St Matthew

One day things will make sense but for now, I am not listening to this, even though I posted it:






Because I don't like Nickleback. I am not being elusive at all but because I posted this in this thread, you would assume that I would be listening to it, but I'm not. In this post, is all the secrets of TC.


----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
Compositions of Bill Evans
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
Mark Johnson - bass​_
Winter & Winter Music Edition_


----------



## pmsummer

ASHORE
*June Tabor* - voice
Andy Cutting - diatonic accordion
Mark Emerson - viola & violin
Tim Harries - double bass
Huw Warren - piano
_
Topic_


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

*And for my final tune -*






*Signing off from Sydney, New South Wales, Australia - Oi! Oi! Oi!

Happy Trails!*


----------



## bharbeke

Alan Jackson - She's Got the Rhythm (And I've Got the Blues)

I had the cassette of A Lot About Livin' (And a Little 'Bout Love), which also had Chattahoochee and Mercury Blues, when I was first getting into music. Alan Jackson has a lot of songs that I love.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Abbey Road - The Beatles


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who - _The Who by Numbers_ (1975):

Probably their most introspective album, musically as well as lyrically. I like it but I can't help feeling that most of the material would have been better off being used by Townshend for a solo album - overall it's closer in feel to his 1972 album _Who Came First_ than to what was done by the Who up until that point. Great cover art by the Ox.


----------



## St Matthew

I believe I can fly, I believe I can touch the sky, but it's against my will


----------



## Norman Gunston

Call the mod squad


----------



## MattB

Toulouse Street (1972)

The Doobie Brothers


----------



## bharbeke

Sugarland - Bigger

Their songs are about a 50/50 hit/miss with me. However, Jennifer Nettles sings the hell out of every one of them. For the best of her voice on the album, try tracks 9 and 10.


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHTFALL
Quercus
*June Tabor* - vocals
Iain Ballamy - saxophone
Huw Warren - piano​_
ECM_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Paul Simon - Still Crazy After All These Years


----------



## starthrower

Just bought the Esoteric 2 CD re-issue.


----------



## eljr

Sigur Rós
Valtari

Release Date May 29, 2012
Duration54:29
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative/Indie Rock
Ambient Pop
Dream Pop
Experimental Rock
Post-Rock
Alternative Pop/Rock
Recording Location
AIR Studios
Greenhouse Studios
Sundlaug


----------



## Prat




----------



## Joe B

To work:










Back home:


----------



## senza sordino

Another week of Yes. It's my tribute because it's been fifty years since Jon Anderson and Chris Squire met in that London pub. The first four albums here are from my collection, the last from Spotify. It took a week to listen to these five albums. One of my favourite bands for sure.

The first Yes album, a terrific debut









Fragile, a classic









Relayer, I really like this album, all three songs are strong









Tormato, a couple of good songs, On the Silent Wings of Freedom is pretty good, but the rest is weak









The Keys to Ascension 2, some live tracks of their classics and new songs. My first listen to this twenty year old album. I really liked it, the new songs are pretty good









Some more Yes is cued up


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## RogerExcellent

On my alarm clock this morning


----------



## RogerExcellent

Captainnumber36 said:


> Paul Simon - Still Crazy After All These Years


You like great music :angel:


----------



## Prat




----------



## starthrower

Nik Bartsch Ronin-Awase


----------



## laurie

bharbeke said:


> Sugarland - Bigger
> 
> Their songs are about a 50/50 hit/miss with me. However, Jennifer Nettles sings the hell out of every one of them. For the best of her voice on the album, try tracks 9 and 10.


Yes ... I feel the same about them; the songs are often just ok, but Nettles is kind of amazing!


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## San Antone

Cosmic Cowboy said:


>


Great stuff. That Transatlantic Series of recordings has some really good tracks.


----------



## MattB

The Night (2000)

Morphine

Mark Sandman - voice, 2 string slide bass, acoustic guitar, piano, organ
Dana Colley - baritone sax, tenor sax, bass sax
Jerome Deupree - drums (tracks 1-8, 10, 11)
Billy Conway - cocktail drum, drums, percussion










♫


----------



## Guest

Talking Heads
Remain in Light

For me, their best album.


----------



## Jacck

Emily Bear Jazz Concert Germany


----------



## Jacck

haven't heard this in ages


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS DU SUD ET DU NORD
_Songs of Norway and Catalan_
Hirundo Maris
*Arianna Savall* - voice, harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - voice, hardingfele, mandolin
Sveinung Lilleheir - guitar, voice, dobro
Miquel Angel Cordero - double-bass, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC IS
*Bill Frisell *- electric & acoustic guitars, loops, bass, ukulele, music boxes

_OKeh_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Siouxsie and the Banshees - _Twice Upon a Time: The Singles_ (1992):

Singles compilation covering the 1982-1992 period, minus the _Song from the Edge of the World_ single which the group omitted because of dissatisfaction with the production. Also, _The Last Beat of My Heart_ is a live version rather than the original studio recording.

There were many 'Goth' bands that emerged in the 1980s and a lot of them were turgid beyond belief, not to say too similar-sounding (Sisters of Mercy, Fields of the Nephilim, the Mission etc.). Despite their origins in the 70s London punk scene S&tB were also lumped in with the Goth crowd, but they had both the intelligence and a more subtle musical palette which enabled them to transcend such lazy pigeon-holing.


----------



## RogerExcellent

To whom it concerns .


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

RogerExcellent said:


> On my alarm clock this morning


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

SOMETHIN' ELSE
*Cannonball Adderley* - alto saxophone
Miles Davis - trumpet
Hank Jones - piano
Sam Jones - bass
Art Blakey - drums​_
Blue Note_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Uriah Heep - _Live_ (1973):

Having a trip down memory lane with this live album recorded at the much-missed Birmingham Odeon.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## MattB

If You Can Believe Your Eyes And Ears (1966)

The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## bharbeke

New Garth Brooks song - "All Day Long"

Fun honky-tonk song for summer, and it plays at the top of the hour every hour today on a lot of country radio stations


----------



## deprofundis

*Zeni Geva * (noise-rock from Japan) there _implosion single_ ,two tracks,,, implosion sound more brutal more raw, i know this because, have ''Freedom Bondage allbum'' than there another version of sea of death once again different than on F.B.. album.Have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

TUBULAR BELLS
*Mike Oldfield*
_
Virgin_


----------



## pmsummer

THE SAD MACHINERY OF SPRING
*Tin Hat*
_
Ryko - Hannibal_


----------



## regenmusic

Wigwam - Losing Hold


----------



## regenmusic

Wigwam: Bless your lucky stars

...a few years later


----------



## starthrower

A old ECM album I never heard before. Nice stuff for acoustic guitar, flute, vibes.


----------



## San Antone

*A Richer Tradition: Country Blues and String Band Music 1923-1942*

This is a fantastic 4CD set of relatively unknown acoustic blues and old time music from the '20s and '30s.


----------



## ldiat

i can not find the thread about "60's female artists" so i will post here


----------



## elgar's ghost

Black Sabbath - _Vol. 4_ (1972): Programming out the cheesefest that is _Changes_ and the reverb-laden _musique concrète_ of _FX_ so as not to get in the way of the proper stuff.


----------



## San Antone

Early Country Songs, Vol. 4 (Legendary Bluegrass Artists) [Recorded 1926-1936]


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Black Sabbath - _Vol. 4_ (1972): Programming out the cheesefest that is _Changes_ and the reverb-laden _musique concrète_ of _FX_ so as not to get in the way of the proper stuff.


What can I say...

I've literally got the T-shirt. I think Under the Sun was their best ever song.

Although Ozzy was the perfect singer for them and although, of course, Iommi invented metal, I do think Geezer and Bill were under-rated.

Have you read the Mick Wall or Iommi books?


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> What can I say...
> 
> I've literally got the T-shirt. I think Under the Sun was their best ever song.
> 
> Although Ozzy was the perfect singer for them and although, of course, Iommi invented metal, I do think Geezer and Bill were under-rated.
> 
> Have you read the Mick Wall or Iommi books?


Bill and Geezer were a very fluid rhythm section at times - as with Entwistle and Moon of the Who they could weave in and out while the guitarist anchored the song with a riff.

Nope - I didn't even know any had been written. Mick Wall was a writer I had a lot of time for, especially when he contributed to _Sounds_ and also during the early years of _Kerrang!_, when he and Sylvie Simmons (a.k.a. Laura Canyon) wrote in a far more mature style than colleagues such as Xavier Russell and Dave Dickson.


----------



## Guest

Kerrang! and Sounds.


----------



## elgar's ghost

If the NME hadn't have been up its own **** so much when Julie Burchill and Tony Parsons were holding court I've have read that as well.


----------



## Guest

I had a full page article published in Kerrang! about ZZ Top when they were still unknown in the UK. But that's an anecdote for when I'm decaying in a care home. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Really? What number was it? I must have read that! The only times I've ever been in print was when I had a couple of my letters featured in _MOJO_.

I remember buying the first edition of _Kerrang!_ when I was at college early in 1981. Wish I'd hung on to it but at the time I just assumed it was going to remain an occasional _Sounds_ metal-friendly spin-off rather than an ongoing publication in its own right. Perhaps I'm looking back at _Kerrang!_ through rose-tinted spectacles, though - a lot of the NWoBHM bands they featured were risible.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Goolutionites and the Real People


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Really? What number was it? I must have read that! The only times I've ever been in print was when I had a couple of my letters featured in _MOJO_.
> 
> I remember buying the first edition of _Kerrang!_ when I was at college early in 1981. Wish I'd hung on to it but at the time I just assumed it was going to remain an occasional _Sounds_ metal-friendly spin-off rather than an ongoing publication in its own right. Perhaps I'm looking back at _Kerrang!_ through rose-tinted spectacles, though - a lot of the NWoBHM bands they featured were risible.


I too remember buying the first one. It had Angus Young on the front didn't it?

I don't know what number the article was in. For some mad reason I unilaterally sent off brief reviews of the Top's albums (up to Deguello) and it got published (together with an interview). My piece was uncredited so naturally when I told a friend that I'd written it he basically called me a deluded liar. In a huff I wrote to the publisher and complained. I duly received an apology for the "oversight" and a small cheque. Thus began and ended my career in rock journalism.


----------



## starthrower

Bruce Cockburn-Nothing But A Burning Light


----------



## Jacck

Caedmon - Sea Song


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

THE SERMON!
*Jimmy Smith* - organ
Lou Donaldson - alto saxophone
Tina Brooks - tenor saxophone
George Coleman - alto saxophone
Kenny Burrell - guitar
Eddie McFadden - guitar
Donald Bailey - drums
Art Blakey - drums
Rudy Van Gelder - engineer​
_Blue Note_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## regenmusic

Dominique Guiot & Eric Mallet - natural


----------



## Casebearer

Sorry, I think that's Scheisse. No offence meant.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

Mick Softley - Time Machine (1970)


----------



## Sonata

*Migrant: The Dear Hunter*









Probably the weakest The Dear Hunter release, but still worth a listen


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## laurie

Just discovered these guys, & I'm liking them a lot. I read that they were a mix of the Black Crowes, Lynyrd Skynyrd, & the Allman Brothers, & I'd say that's about right ~ this is good stuff!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just some disco and black metal


----------



## pmsummer

FOR HAMP, RED, BAGS, AND CAL
*Gary Burton*
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Joe B

Title track (#3): "The First Circle":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## RogerExcellent

My dear father's favorite singer, Dusty Springfield, loving it also :kiss:


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## RogerExcellent

Shirley Bassey, such an icon


----------



## RogerExcellent

Norman Gunston said:


>


That's wonderful Norman. Do you like Boney M too?


----------



## deprofundis

*one heck of a band, what a sound, rock purists*

Loop (old english rock band) all 3 albums they made: 
A Gilded to eternity ( my favorite , cult album warning, actung)
Fade out
Heaven end's

Excellent band of taste of raw rock ( brittish \ english revival of the 60-70'',,80''-90'' scene loud psychedelic rock) bravo Loop im a fan
Have a nice days


----------



## MattB

Hugsjá (2018)

Ivar Bjørnson & Einar Selvik

Einar Selvik: Lead vocals, Kravik-lyre, Taglharpa, goat-horn, Bronze-lure, flute and percussion.
Ivar Bjørnson: Guitars and electronics.
Silje Solberg: Hardanger-fiddle and backing vocals.
Iver Sandøy: Drums, percussion and backing vocals.
Håkon Vinje: Backing vocals.










_Norwegian Folk_

♫


----------



## Ingélou

'Paddy in the Smoke' - sounds of an Irish pub session from the London of the 1960s. There's shouting and chatting and sometimes the playing and/or the recording is not of the highest quality, but forget about that. It has drive - spirit - atmosphere. It just carries you along.

Taggart & I now have this cd and played it in our car to and from church yesterday. Took my mind off my ear troubles and our struggles to sell the house. Highly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Joni Mitchell, Paprika Plains*


----------



## San Antone

Dylan - John Wesley Harding


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lee Konitz, Passion Flower*

Lee used to have a fabulous tone and incredible technique. He is 90 years old now and still recording. However, this one is incredibly disappointing. His tone sounds thin and unsupported, like a junior in high school, and he goes in and out of tune. His technique is also dodgy. Much as I hate to say it, if this represents his current skill level, maybe it's time to hang it up.


----------



## pmsummer

STOA
Nik Bärtsch's Ronin
*Nik Bärtsch* - piano, electric piano
Sha - bass clarinet, contrabass clarinet
Björn Meyer - 6-string bass
Kasper Rast - drums
Andi Pupato - percussion​
_ECM_


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> 'Paddy in the Smoke' - sounds of an Irish pub session from the London of the 1960s. There's shouting and chatting and sometimes the playing and/or the recording is not of the highest quality, but forget about that. It has drive - spirit - atmosphere. It just carries you along.
> 
> Taggart & I now have this cd and played it in our car to and from church yesterday. Took my mind off my ear troubles and our struggles to sell the house. Highly recommended.


My Grandfather used to play the piano in pubs in London in the 40's, 50's and 60's. He could play anything, though he couldn't read a single note of music. He must have been really entertaining. I only heard him play in the house a few times in the 70's when he was quite old. I was too young in the 60's to be hanging out in a London pub drinking. If he knew the tune, he could improvise and play it. And my Uncle and Aunt ran several pubs in London in the 60's.


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano, scat vocals 
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONGEST RIVER
*Olivia Chaney*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## senza sordino

My third and final instalment of my Yes retrospective. It's been fifty years since the birth of Yes, when Jon Anderson and Chris Squire (may you rest in peace) met in a London pub.

Time and a Word, my least favourite of the early years of Yes, I find it a bit noisy and chaotic, some of its good, some not so much. My CD 









Yessongs, a live triple album. Great. I used to own this, I don't know what happened to it, I no longer own it and I listened to this via Spotify 









Tales of Topographic Oceans. I really like this, despite its length. Nous Sommes du Soleil is terrific. I own this cd









Big Generator. I haven't listened to this since the 80s. I couldn't wait till it was over, terrible 80s sounds. From Spotify 









The Ladder, recorded right here on the west coast of Canada, in 1999. I had never heard this before, I quite liked it. Some really good moments. Though Jon Anderson's lyrics have lost something, his lyrics are more literal and less enigmatic from the days of recording Tales.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Mama's & Papa's (present from my mother), she's singing like mama Cash :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

senza sordino said:


> My third and final instalment of my Yes retrospective. It's been fifty years since the birth of Yes, when Jon Anderson and Chris Squire (may you rest in peace) met in a London pub.
> 
> Time and a Word, my least favourite of the early years of Yes, I find it a bit noisy and chaotic, some of its good, some not so much. My CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessongs, a live triple album. Great. I used to own this, I don't know what happened to it, I no longer own it and I listened to this via Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tales of Topographic Oceans. I really like this, despite its length. Nous Sommes du Soleil is terrific. I own this cd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Generator. I haven't listened to this since the 80s. I couldn't wait till it was over, terrible 80s sounds. From Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ladder, recorded right here on the west coast of Canada, in 1999. I had never heard this before, I quite liked it. Some really good moments. Though Jon Anderson's lyrics have lost something, his lyrics are more literal and less enigmatic from the days of recording Tales.


I like early Yes and not the later stuff(eg Big generator etc) so find Time and a Word ok but The Yes Album is my favourite of theirs, I've got a nice vinyl copy of Yessongs but I guess Ozland is a bit far from you


----------



## San Antone

Kieran Kane & Rayna Gellert


----------



## Sonata

I have the 3 month trial of Spotify Premium so I'm trying to gobble up as much as I can  Listening to some newer albums from bands I like:

*Kamelot: Shadow Theory*









*Imperia: Tears of Silence*









*Orphaned Land: Unsung Prophets and Dead Messiahs*


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO
*Marcin Wasilewski* - piano
Slawomir Kurkiewicz - double bass
Michal Miskiewicz - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## MattB

Like Swimming (1997)

Morphine

Mark Sandman - 2-string slide bass, vocals, tritar, keyboards, Mellotron, guitar
Dana Colley - baritone and tenor saxophone
Billy Conway - drums, percussion

with:

Mike Rivard - double bass on "Lilah" and "Empty Box"
Larry Dersch - drums on "Like Swimming"
Deborah J. Klein, Melissa Gibbs, Meredith Byam - backing vocals on "Murder for the Money"


----------



## Guest

Portishead
Roseland NYC Live

Songs from their first two albums augmented by an orchestra. The band and orchestra marry perfectly, as if the songs had been written to include them in the first place. Trip hop heaven.


----------



## Sonata

A pair on non-classical piano albums
*
Doug Hammer: Americana*








*
Philip Wesley: Beyond Cloud Nine*


----------



## starthrower

Indian orchestra.


----------



## starthrower

Fantastic sounding show!


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to a forgotten band _From small town Venlo in Netherlllands _called *Gore* that were active from 1985 to mid 90'', an ultimate classic, critics did not like, well sometime critics are wrong this double cd or lp on Megadisk called* Lifelong Deadlines* , is hudge, experimental , brutal, relentless, experimental noise-rock trio , no compromise is done here.

Goodnight folks :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

STANDARDS
*Jimmy Smith* - organ
Kenny Burrell - guitar
Donald Baily - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Sonata

*Poets of the Fall: Revolution Roulette*









*Ark: Burn the Sun*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey people! Angelique Kidjo made a cover album of Talking Heads "Remain in Light"  Afrobeat-style!


----------



## pmsummer

ANGEL SONG
*Kenny Wheeler* - trumpet, flugelhorn
Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
Dave Holland - double-bass
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
Iain Ballamy - saxophone
Huw Warren - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## laurie

pmsummer said:


> QUERCUS
> *June Tabor* - vocals
> Iain Ballamy - saxophone
> Huw Warren - piano
> _
> ECM_


I knew June Tabor's name, but had never listened to her until tonight ~ wow. Her voice is _striking_. I just started with the first thing I saw on YouTube, songs from the album *Ashore,* & I've _already_ ordered it! 
What else should I hear, what are your favorites, pmsummer? (She has a huge catalog to choose from)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Haydn man

Great album to listen to many classic tracks
If you are unfamiliar with Elvis Costello, shame on you I say. Correct this deficiency at once


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Faces - _Good Boys... When They're Asleep_ (1999):

Excellent 19-track comp in chronological order which takes in the best of their four studio albums plus non-album singles and a previously-unreleased song from their final studio session in late 1974. My only gripe is that it couldn't find room for their excellent live cover of Paul McCartney's _Maybe I'm Amazed_.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky

Wire: Pink Flag (1977)


----------



## deprofundis

*Coloured Balls ''ball power album 1973'*' woaw what a sound like a mish mash of sabbath, zeppelin, ccr and protto punk, i love this band!!! 

Favorite include : Human Being, Thatt what mama said and especially GOD wow , what a guitarist aussie power laden guitar, one of the best band Australia produced :whit The Scientists, super fun band, i love it way to go aussie love you guys

:tiphat: i had become a fan of this band since then


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Granate

I have only 3 studio Bizet Carmens left to listen to. But before tomorrow's beach stroll, I need to check out Drizzy's latest work


----------



## pmsummer

EVERYBODY DIGS BILL EVANS
*Bill Evans* - piano
Sam Jones - bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## RogerExcellent

Listening with grandad very nice music also .


----------



## Merl

Went to see the Waterboys in Edinburgh on Friday night. Excellent gig topped off by a great version of this song (still not as good as this particular version from Glastonbury, though). I'm currently trying to work out a couple of chords in this one as some idiot has tabbed it wrongly on Ultimate Guitar. Why can no-one ever get tabs and chords right, online?


----------



## zootMutant

Bo Hansson - Sagan om ringen






Bo Hansson - organ, guitar, Moog synthesizer, bass guitar
Rune Carlsson - drums, congas
Gunnar Bergsten - saxophone
Sten Bergman - flute

Music Inspired by Lord of the Rings is an instrumental progressive rock album by Swedish musician Bo Hansson. As its title suggests, it is a concept album based on author J. R. R. Tolkien's high fantasy novel, The Lord of the Rings.

The album was originally issued in Sweden in late 1970, under the Swedish title of Sagan om ringen, and was subsequently re-released internationally as Music Inspired by Lord of the Rings in September 1972. The album reached the Top 40 of the UK Album Chart and was eventually certified gold in the UK and Australia.

Cheers,
zoot


----------



## pmsummer

PURE BOSSA NOVA
_A View on the Music of..._
*Antonio Carlos Jobim*
Jobim and a few other artists
_
Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

SECRET STORY
*Pat Metheny*

_Geffen_


----------



## Guest

Thinking Plague
Hoping against hope









I've had this since its release but it didn't really engage me. But now I'm really enjoying it, as much as their other excellent albums. I think it was financed through crowdfunding.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Latest album by Satyricon, Deep Calleth Upon Deep. It's not too extreme and has lots of clever songs, almost progressive style but still kind of black metal. My favorite in the car these days!


----------



## pmsummer

THE "YELLOW PRINCESS"
*John Fahey*

_Vanguard_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE "YELLOW PRINCESS"
> *John Fahey*
> 
> _Vanguard_


Now yer talking!:lol:


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## zootMutant

pmsummer said:


> THE "YELLOW PRINCESS"
> *John Fahey*
> 
> _Vanguard_


Thanks! Listening to it now...


----------



## Jos

Listening to some incredibly vulgar techno trance by one of those YT deejays.
To my shame I’m quite enjoying it while working on my project motorbike.


----------



## Sonata

Faith No More: Sol Invictus


----------



## senza sordino

King Crimson In the Court of the Crimson King. My first listen to this. It's pretty good, and more jazzy than I thought it would be. 









So I thought I'd continue with late 60s early 70s English prog rock, without any Yes. 
Jethro Tull Thick as a Brick. Haven't listened to this in at least ten years. Still like it.









Emerson Lake and Palmer Trilogy. 









Genesis Selling England by the Pound









Gentle Giant, I've never heard this before. Not bad, nice to hear a few different instruments, not just the standard four or five piece band. Mandolin, xylophone, violins, wind instruments


----------



## ldiat

people in socal will get this


----------



## MattB

Late Night Jazz (2018)

Chet Baker

Guitarist Philip Catherine
Piano player Egil Kapstad
Bass player Terje Venaas










The last Paris session. All instrumental. What's not to love...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky

Gang of Four: Entertainment! (1979)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

This, by Orchestre Obsolete. It's obviously been around a while, but I only just came across it (thanks to my Sis on FB).


----------



## Score reader

*Ryo Fukui - Scenery*


----------



## RogerExcellent

To whom it concerns .


----------



## Merl

Some great post-rock from a band I really like.


----------



## elgar's ghost

MacLeod said:


> This, by Orchestre Obsolete. It's obviously been around a while, but I only just came across it (thanks to my Sis on FB).


I like it - I should love to hear them collaborate with the Dresden Dolls.


----------



## LezLee

I'm really not keen on women's voices and like very few female singers so it was good to hear one I really enjoyed on the radio.

Melissa Laveaux - Lé Ma Monte Chwal Mwen






I've tried 3 times to post a video clip as per dogen's instructions but I still get the link only


----------



## cwarchc

On the commute, this morning


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

About time to share this again! Watch out for the drummer (his name is Kjetil).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## RogerExcellent

Very nice music :angel:


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Satriani - Unstoppable Momentum (very nice album)

Dierks Bentley - The Mountain (I like a little over half, "Woman, Amen" is a great song and single)


----------



## senza sordino

I thought I'd binge on some non classical the last couple of days. All from my collection

Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland, such a thrilling album









Miles Davis Bitches Brew









Stevie Wonder Innervisions, terrific stuff. I picked this up second hand a week ago. I was thinking of what other albums would compliment this and came up with this collection of five









Herbie Hancock Headhunters 









George Benson Breezin' My parents bought this in 1976, I've since acquired the cd. Smooth jazz, not quite as funky as the previous four albums, it's a nice album and takes me back to the 70s.


----------



## pmsummer

COOL BLUES
*Jimmy Smith* - organ
Lou Donaldson - alto saxophone
Tina Brooks - tenor saxophone
Eddie McFadden - guitar
Donald Bailey, Art Blakey - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Ultravox - Vienna*


----------



## cougarjuno

*Jackson Browne - For Everyman *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Small Change by Tom Waits. I have all his albums from before spotify-age.


----------



## laurie

LezLee said:


> I'm really not keen on women's voices and like very few female singers so it was good to hear one I really enjoyed on the radio.
> 
> Melissa Laveaux - Lé Ma Monte Chwal Mwen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've tried 3 times to post a video clip as per dogen's instructions but I still get the link only*


Hey Lezlee ~ I had to ask this same question awhile back, (I'm_ very_ tech-challenged!!) & Rys' post, #3, explained it the best. Follow his directions, & remember to hit that 'OK' button after you enter the URL . 

How to embed YouTube videos in a post?


----------



## laurie

Thanks for posting this, LezLee ~ she's great!! I sampled the rest of this album on Amazon, & ended up buying it!


----------



## Enthusiast

senza sordino said:


> I thought I'd binge on some non classical the last couple of days. All from my collection
> 
> Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland, such a thrilling album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles Davis Bitches Brew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Wonder Innervisions, terrific stuff. I picked this up second hand a week ago. I was thinking of what other albums would compliment this and came up with this collection of five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbie Hancock Headhunters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Benson Breezin' My parents bought this in 1976, I've since acquired the cd. Smooth jazz, not quite as funky as the previous four albums, it's a nice album and takes me back to the 70s.


You played many of my favourite non-classical albums!


----------



## Enthusiast

After a lot of listening to the more avant garde end of classical music over the past weeks, yesterday was Nick Cave day for me.























I really like these albums and must get some more of his music.


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes - _Relayer_ (1974):

The first Yes album I bought at the tender age of 14 and still one of my favourites. A few of my schoolmates reckon I should have started with _Fragile_ or _The Yes Album_ as this was more 'difficult', but I took to it straightaway.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

BLUE COUNTRY HEART
*Jorma Kaukonen* - guitar, vocals
The Nashville All-Stars
Sam Bush - mandolin, fiddle, background vocals
Jerry Douglas - dobro, weissenborn
Byron House - bass, background vocals
Béla Fleck - banjo​_
Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

THE BEATLES
*The Beatles*
_
Parlophone / EMI_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBY
*Monica Zetterlund* - vocals
*Bill Evans* - piano
Chuck Israels - bass
Larry Bunker - drums
_
Philips Japan_


----------



## pmsummer

PART ONE
*The West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band*
_
Sundazed - Reprise_


----------



## senza sordino

A few days ago I bought second hand John Coltrane and Miles Davis. I thought about what other albums would complement these two purchases. This is what I've heard in the past couple of evenings. All five from the golden age of jazz albums, all from my collection

Miles Davis Porgy and Bess (1959)









Modern Jazz Quartet Django (1956)









Charles Mingus Mingus Ah um (1959)









Gil Evans Out of the Cool (1960)









John Coltrane My Favorite Things


----------



## RogerExcellent

Zbigniew preisner - Trois couleurs: bleu
From last night!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

Shadow Gallery: Tyranny


----------



## San Antone

Ola Belle Reed


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## RogerExcellent

I love listening to Dusty with my father when I was young, love you dad :kiss:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Armanvd




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Andrew Hill-Grass Roots

Found this today at the Bop Shop in Rochester, NY


----------



## pmsummer

CORNOLOGY
*The Bonzo Dog Band*

_EMI_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER
*Danny Thompson* - double bass
Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle
Bernie Holland - guitars

_Hannibal_


----------



## Sonata

*Seraphim: Irfan*
Stunning album from a Bulgarian "world music" band


----------



## senza sordino

I've been on a non classical binge lately. I'm home all day right now. Though in a week, I'll be gone for about six weeks.

Santana debut album released August 1969. Fantastic stuff. I've had this cd many years, I won't part with it.









Chicago, their second album. 1970 It's really their only album I've liked all the way through. I stopped liking Chicago when Peter Cetera started singing and writing more for the band. My mother got me into this in the 1970s. This is the album with 25 or 6 to 4. I like it, though the sound quality isn't great, it's like listening to a cassette tape. My CD









Herbie Mann Push Push, 1971. My uncle had this album. Yes, I know the cover photo is gross, but the music is pretty good, especially the title track, on which Duane Allman plays. There's a good cover of Marvin Gaye What's Going On, and a weak cover of Never have to say goodbye, I think I prefer the original Jackson Five version. Overall the album is fine. From Spotify 









Chick Corea and Return to Forever, their debut. Probably my favourite jazz cd in my collection. Love it to bits. 1972









The Weather Report, debut album 1971. Nice stuff. My uncle had an extensive vinyl collection that we listened to. Sadly he's no longer here, I don't know what happened to the records. I should ask my aunt. I don't see her very often though


----------



## starthrower

I bought the new Steve Wilson re-mixed Chicago II CD. It sounds a lot better than the very flat sounding Rhino CD.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> I bought the new Steve Wilson re-mixed Chicago II CD. It sounds a lot better than the very flat sounding Rhino CD.


Good to know. Thanks, I found the remix on Spotify. I'll check it out.


----------



## Guest

The entire song is worth hearing and seeing but Neil gets completely unhinged at the 5:45 mark...


----------



## haydnguy

At Abbey Road Studio, 1964


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Armanvd




----------



## starthrower

Early Sco released 1979. I have the recent Japanese CD.

Two great bands on this one:

Kenny Kirkland-piano, keyboards
Anthony Jackson-bass
Steve Jordan-drums
Sammy Figueroa-perc

Dave Liebman-Saxophones
Eddie Gomez-bass
Billy Hart-drums


----------



## MattB

I See a Darkness (1999)

Bonnie 'Prince' Billy










♫


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat




----------



## senza sordino

I'm on a binge of music, here are five more albums I've just listened to.

Pat Methany 80/81, released in 1980. I bought this cd used last summer. Terrific, especially the first track Two Folk Songs









The Weather Report Heavy Weather. 1977. I bought this cd used last summer. Lots of fun









Steely Dan Pretzel Logic. 1974. From Spotify, I haven't listened to this for many years. Very good.









Doobie Brothers Toulouse Street 1972. From Spotify. The album with Listen to the Music 









The Allman Brothers Brothers and Sisters 1973. From Spotify. Great, especially Southbound and Jessica. Killer stuff, The Allman Brothers are probably my favourite American band.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Killer stuff, The Allman Brothers are probably my favourite American band.


One of my favourite American bands also - especially fond of "Eat a Peach" and all 33:41 of "Mountain Jam".

I did a search on Wikipedia for the above and the article on "Mountain Jam" was really quite interesting -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Jam

A single song whose genesis references the following - The Allman Brothers Band, The Grateful Dead, Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac, Donovan, Jimi Hendrix, and "Will the Circle Be Unbroken".

"33:41 in length in its March 1971 Eat a Peach performance, the song is instrumental and features solos from all of the band members. Duane Allman starts with a guitar solo, after which Gregg Allman solos on Hammond organ, followed by a guitar solo by Dickey Betts. Midway through the song there is a drum duet by Butch Trucks and Jaimoe, later joined by a bass guitar solo by Berry Oakley. Then Duane comes back in for the slide guitar climax, and produces some of his best-known slide guitar, 23 minutes in."


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## starthrower

80/81 is just about the best work Metheny did on ECM along with The First Circle, and Wichita Falls.


----------



## Triple A

I'm trying to make a fusion between classical singers and urban dance and music poetry are you interested to see how it works?









https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/in-o...ve-classical-music-poetry-tickets-46492942643


----------



## starthrower

Not an official release, but very listenable soundboard tape. Some great Scofield solos.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> 80/81 is just about the best work Metheny did on ECM along with The First Circle, and Wichita Falls.


I'm not familiar with all of Pat Methany's work. I'll check out those albums. Thanks


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I'm not familiar with all of Pat Methany's work. I'll check out those albums. Thanks


The others are very different than 80/81 which is more hardcore acoustic jazz.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Luis Villegas' "Cafe Ole":










Here's the title track:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Often overlooked and frequently forgotten - Jim Messina...


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## MattB




----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Excellent Finnish jazz/rock. Very good rhythm section, tenor sax, and guitar.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Dickie Betts just nails this one...


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Guest

Pet Shop Boys
Electric









Best album since Very, IMO.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Pet Shop Boys
> Electric
> 
> View attachment 105756
> 
> 
> Best album since Very, IMO.


I wasn't at all familiar with the group other than the collaboration with Dusty Springfield and I came across this as I was attempting to learn more about them -

"The Pet Shop Boys have sold more than 50 million records worldwide, and are listed as the most successful duo in UK music history by The Guinness Book of Records. Three-time Brit Award winners and six-time Grammy nominees, since 1985 they have achieved 42 Top 30 singles, 22 of them Top 10 hits in the UK Singles Chart, including four UK number ones: "West End Girls" (also number one on the US Billboard Hot 100), "It's a Sin", an acclaimed cover of "Always on My Mind" and "Heart". Other hit songs include a cover of "Go West", "Opportunities (Let's Make Lots of Money)" and "What Have I Done to Deserve This?" in a duet with Dusty Springfield.

At the 2009 Brit Awards in London, Pet Shop Boys received an award for Outstanding Contribution to Music. In 2016, Billboard magazine named Pet Shop Boys the number one dance duo/group over the 40 years since the chart's inception in 1976. In 2017 the duo received NME's Godlike Genius Award."

I had no idea - I must really live a sheltered life...

I also had no idea that this tune reached number 1 in the UK, US, and Canada -






This is an article on past "Godlike Genius Award" winners - https://www.nme.com/photos/22-glorious-years-of-nme-s-godlike-genius-award-1417150

Just goes to show you that there's always something new to learn...

- Syd


----------



## tdc

Eric Clapton - Kind Hearted Woman


----------



## laurie

It's a *Dire Straits* kind of day today ... as it often is


----------



## Guest

I've got virtually all of the PSB's albums and have seen them live. "Pop music" is not my thing, but they are my one exception. Intelligent, talented, articulate.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest




----------



## St Matthew

That hits the spot


----------



## jim prideaux

Derek and the Dominoes-Layla and etc

Blind Faith-Blind Faith

....ended up here having spent a not inconsiderable amount of time in the car with following Traffic albums.....

When the eagle flies
Shoot out at the fantasy factory
Low Spark of high heeled boys.....

yeah!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## laurie

Warming up to see Shawn Mullins tomorrow night ~ we love this guy, he is _amazing_ live! (we've seen him many times) Can't wait! 
This is one of my favorites ....


----------



## Guest




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Derek and the Dominoes-Layla and etc
> 
> Blind Faith-Blind Faith
> 
> ....ended up here having spent a not inconsiderable amount of time in the car with following Traffic albums.....
> 
> When the eagle flies
> Shoot out at the fantasy factory
> Low Spark of high heeled boys.....
> 
> yeah!


now listening to Winwood's 'About time' and clearly some Amazonia reviewers do not hear this evocative album in the same way that I appear to......

later tonight off to Newcastle for Michael Head and the Red Elastic Band's 'gig'....it may appear obvious but I do hope they do 'Comedy'....a great song by his earlier band Shack ( have a listen on YT!)...Big weekend on the gig front as my son's band are playing up here tomorrow night.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## jim prideaux

Traffic-John Barleycorn.

('Empty Pages' has just come on.....what a song!)


----------



## senza sordino

The previous three evenings I listened to these.

Les Paul and Mary Ford. The Hit Makers (1953) I really like most of their songs, How High the Moon is great. Tiger Rag is too cornball for me, but the rest are good. In case you're unfamiliar, Les Paul was a real person, not just a guitar. I think his riffs and runs sound great, rapid fire but so clean and crisp. The multi tracking is done well. Mary Ford harmonizes with herself very well. If you think about it, this makes sense. As she harmonizes with herself in multitracking her voice pattern / voice signature matches easily at each note, unlike trying to harmonize with other people, each of whom have a slightly different voice pattern. From Spotify 









Frank Sinatra, Songs for Swinging Lovers. (1956) From Spotify. I know most of the songs, though I don't think I've listened to this album before. Sounds great 









Sonny Rollins Saxophone Colossus, (1956), I recently purchased this cd second hand. I enjoyed listening to this









Thelonius Monk Brilliant Corners (1957) from Spotify 









West Side Story, original cast production (1957) a cd from my collection. I have a weak spot for musicals, my guilty pleasure and West Side Story is one of my favourites to be sure. I first saw the movie when I was about ten. I had a crush on a girl in my class, my first crush. I saw this movie and started to understand romantic love for the first time at about that time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New (metal) albums out today! I'm curious about these guys and Scars on Broadway (Daron Malakian). This one is more grand that what I've heard from Skeletonwitch before. They have to live up to a name like that


----------



## Haydn man

Compilation album by this unique artist


----------



## laurie

Listening to my fave Simon & Garfunkle album, Bookends; & this is one of my very favorite S&G songs, America ~ it amazing that this song, that I've heard 100s of times, is still so emotionally powerful for me. Also amazing ~ this album is now *50 *years old!!! That hardly seems possible, great music just never ages I guess!


----------



## Guest

laurie said:


> Listening to my fave Simon & Garfunkle album, Bookends; & this is one of my very favorite S&G songs, America ~ it amazing that this song, that I've heard 100s of times, is still so emotionally powerful for me. Also amazing ~ this album is now *50 *years old!!! That hardly seems possible, great music just never ages I guess!


Well done! - :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Madiel

forever great, forever Levon


----------



## senza sordino

Okay, my last entry here for many weeks, I promise. I'll be away for over a month starting tomorrow. I'll look in and like some posts from time to time.

From the previous two afternoons and evenings

King Crimson From The Court of the Crimson King, (1969)a recent second hand purchase. 









The Who, Tommy. (1969) I really like this, even more as I get to know some opera. The overture to Tommy is really good, in that it's like an overture to a classical music opera, a tease of music to come. I haven't heard this in its entirety for years. It's nice to revisit this.









The Beatles Abbey Road. (1969) I haven't heard this in its entirety for years. The best George Harrison songs while with the Beatles are here. 









Genesis Selling England by the Pound (1973) A recently purchased second hand cd. Most enjoyable, especially Firth of Fifth. 









Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon (1973) I played this because it was mentioned this week here. I have such high praise for this album. I haven't heard this in a few years in its entirety. I heard Eclipse a few times last summer during the eclipse. 









All CDs from my collection.

When the band you're in starts playing different tunes, I'll see you on the dark side of the moon.


----------



## Guest

No relevance... no reason... no rhyme... just a fun tune and a great performance...


----------



## Guest

This actually was my ring tone for a long time...


----------



## deprofundis

*Coloured ball ''Second album'' Heavy metal kids,* i find there Ball Power so good i needed more of this awesome aussie rock band.


----------



## pmsummer

BOOTS NO. 1
_The Official Revival Bootleg_
*Gillian Welch
Dave Rawlings*
_
Acony_


----------



## pmsummer

STOA
*Nik Bärtsch's Ronin*

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

SECRET STORY
*Pat Metheny*
_
Geffen_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Have a great trip, senza! I listened to the Broadway recording of West Side Story a couple weeks ago. It sounds fine, but I prefer the movie in this case.

I saw Dixie Chicken in Sydney Nova Scotia's post on the last page. If you have not yet heard it, check out Garth Brooks's cover of it on The Chase (not streaming on its own, but available to Amazon Unlimited members, and the CD itself is at least 70% good).


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil




----------



## joen_cph

*Ahmad Jamal*, Milestones of a Legend, 10 CD Box.

New acquisition.

Hm - should I give away some 90% of the record collection, and keep this among the items?


----------



## pmsummer

THE FULL ENGLISH
*The Full English*
_
Topic_


----------



## bharbeke

Lots of Walter Trout today:

Common Ground
The Blues Came Callin'
In Session

He is quickly becoming one of my favorite blues guitarists/singers.


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Joe B

Had to spend 2 hours in the car today, so I took advantage of the listening time it presented:


----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
*The New Gary Burton Quartet*
_
Mack Avenue_


----------



## MattB

Stand In The Fire (live, 1980)

Warren Zevon










♫


----------



## deprofundis

Imwaiting for a buddy of mine, i was currently listening to the new GODFLESH - Post-self- , it's actually quite good, love there esthetic , very art school, and there more indus more organic lesser metal that cool..A very good album mister Broadrick & mister Green has they are duo, keep it up, godflesh had done a solid release.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I love mr. Tom Waits <3


----------



## Guest

Forty-Seven years after it's release and it takes me this long to realize that at the 2:54 mark they start singing "All we are saying - is give peace a chance..." - Forty-Seven years?!... Can't get anything past me...






Might as well play the original, eh? -


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Daron Malakian and Scars On Broadway.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## elgar's ghost

Rolling Stones - _Singles Collection: The London Years_:

3-disc collection of all the A and B-sides (both UK and USA) beginning with debut single _Come On_ from June 1963 through to _Brown Sugar_ almost exactly eight years later. Ideal gap-filler for those who, like me, prefer the UK versions of the pre-_Satanic Majesties_ albums which, unlike their US counterparts, didn't feature many of the singles and B-sides from that time.


----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar
*Miroslav Vitous* - bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tonight is usually "metal-night" for me, but didn't feel like it. Heard just one new song by Voivod.


----------



## pmsummer

JOE PASS IN HAMBURG
*Joe Pass* - guitar
NDR Bigband
Radio Philharmonie Hannover

_ACT_


----------



## Malx

Led Zepplin - Presence


----------



## laurie

Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin ~









This duo are my new favorite thing, I think that they're amazing. I'll steal a line from someone else's review here ~ "... these two work together as two spirits of one soul ..." & I'd say that's about right!


----------



## LezLee

I've been a big fan of the magnificent Rufus Wainwright since first hearing him 20 years ago and 'Vibrate' has always been my favourite song. I rarely like cover versions of anything but I came across this version on YouTube and think it's beautifully done.
It's best if you know the original but you might like it anyway.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Daron Malakian and Scars On Broadway-Dictator again. It's almost like a new System of a Down album! Only need Serj Tankian to sing it like only he can


----------



## LezLee

.......................


----------



## LezLee

......................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...I just had to hear the real stuff!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wanted to post this in the opera subform, but...Norwegian opera chorus here!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ok, one more then...


----------



## Fredx2098

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wanted to post this in the opera subform, but...Norwegian opera chorus here!


That's beautiful. The vocals (the REAL vocals) remind of a band, maybe Shining? Have you heard of them? they're like the kings of suicidal black metal, but not really my favorite. My favorite might be Make a Change... Kill Yourself (I hope I don't get banned for these combinations of words).


----------



## pmsummer

IF MOUNTAINS COULD SING
*Terje Rypdal* - electric guitars
Bjørn Kjellemyr - bass
Audun Kleive - drums
Terje Tønnesen - violin
Lars Anders Tomter - viola
Øystein Birkeland - cello
Christian Eggen - conductor
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

TURBULENT INDIGO
*Joni Mitchell*
_
Reprise_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Score reader

*Haruomi Hosono - Paraiso (1978)*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Three NY albums in between today's Wagner binge.

_On the Beach_ (1974):



_American Stars 'n Bars_ (1977 - recorded 1974-77):



_Comes a Time_ (1978 - recorded 1975-77):


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I recently (re)discovered this album from Blue Öyster Cult from 1983. I love it! It has a fantastic vibe/groove to it:


----------



## pmsummer

LADILIKAN
*Trio Da Kali
Kronos Quartet*
_
World Circuit_


----------



## pmsummer

BLESSED QUIETNESS
_A Collection of Hymns, Spirituals, and Carols_
*Cyrus Chestnut* - solo piano
_
Atlantic Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

Giving the Yamaha changer a workout.










STEELEYE SPAN
_Original Chrysalis Album Series_

Below the Salt
Parcel of Rogues
Now We Are Six
Commoners Crown
All Around My Hat
*Steeleye Span*

_Chrysalis - Warner_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Blancrocher

The Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City (1966)


----------



## pmsummer

STORYTELLER
*Jim Hall*

_Concord Jazz_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ørnen, the eagle, by Terje Rypdal. My hero in high school, saw him live 2 times back then. I remember one of them as the loudest gig ever


----------



## pmsummer

THE "YELLOW PRINCESS"
*John Fahey*
_
Vanguard_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## haydnguy

I know we've all heard this song a thousand times but Young's guitar playing and the acoustics are great. Grab your headphones, he's never sounded better.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

ALL IN MY MIND
*Dr. Lonnie Smith*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

TAKE TEN
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA ANTIGUA
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_ deep groove


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ultraphonix-Original Human Music, featuring George Lynch and Corey Glover


----------



## Guest

I know we've all heard this song a thousand times but Young's guitar playing and the acoustics are great. Grab your headphones, he's never sounded better.


----------



## MattB

Live at the Fillmore Auditorium (1967)

Chuck Berry w/ Steve Miller (Blues) Band


----------



## starthrower

Kamasi Washington-Heaven and Earth 2CD + surprise bonus disc

Good music, but nothing original. A myriad of 60s & early 70s jazz influences.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not the best sound, but AWESOME anyway! My favorite band


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I know you all have heard this a million times before :devil:


----------



## regenmusic

Pastor T L Barrett (1971) - Like a Ship ... Without a Sail (Full Album)

I like the upbeat numbers, of which there are several.


----------



## starthrower

1979 trio session recorded in excellent sound. No far out playing here. Adventurous, but succinct and to the point. Recommended!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to an excellent album , a punkk stole me decade ago SCORN(brittish duo) this one from 1992 sound strangely like godflesh,, heck it got Justin Broadrick on iit has guitar player, the e.p come whit an Lp called vae Solis , more grinndcore dub sounding , i preffered the loundgy e.p ''. Scorn was a good band especially Collossus and the first years of thee 90''e.p Lick forever dog''


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

ANTHOLOGY
_The Definitive Collection (1980-1992)_
*June Tabor*
_
Music Club_

Including the worst cover of Richard Thompson's 'Night Comes In' that I've ever heard. It is so bad, it could only have been done out of spite. Other than that, a great collection of a decade's output.


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> Including the worst cover of Richard Thompson's 'Night Comes In' that I've ever heard. It is so bad, it could only have been done out of spite. Other than that, a great collection of a decade's output.


:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Fredx2098

This song is so intense and heartbreaking. I love the dog barks through the vocoder. This whole album is flawless.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Celebrating the drop in temperature with this 2-disc comp. I felt that both Parliament and its Funkadelic alter-ego faltered as the 1970s drew to a close, but only when compared to the excellent body of work that had been laid down prior to that. And one certainly can't criticise their work-rate - all told, the P-Funk collective put out 22 studio albums out between 1969 and 1981, and that's not including albums from numerous side-projects such as Parlet, the Brides of Funkenstein, the Sweat Band and the Horny Horns.

Parliament - _Tear the Roof Off 1974-1980_:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Don Ellis, Live at the Fillmore*









The Don Ellis band was so much fun to see live back in the day. They had a way of swinging odd meters, and his soloists were amazing. Of course, there was that uncomfortable incident where the conga player left the stage and walked out and sat next to my date to "listen to the band." I didn't appreciate that. Fortunately, she wasn't into hairy conga players.


----------



## Guest




----------



## eljr

AUTZEN STADIUM
EUGENE, OR SHARE
June 30, 2018


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

deleted................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Fredx2098

One of my favorite Zappa songs. Very inappropriate!


----------



## laurie

I've always loved this song ....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## laurie

:angel:


----------



## Armanvd

The Mars Volta - De-Loused in the Comatorium (2003)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower

Henry Cow-Unrest


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

For fans of Fortunate Son:


----------



## Merl

My favourite Skynyrd track. Just gorgeous. That guitar playing of Steve Gaines is awesome. Fantastic album, fantastic track.


----------



## bharbeke

This whole album is pretty good. Check it out if you dig rock/heavy blues:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

ldiat said:


>


one of my first 100 LP's


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! 20 years since this came out  That was really something special!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! 20 years since this came out  That was really something special!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...oh, and I bought this 10 years ago. It's VIKING METAL! (yes, I got beer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and some prog metal from Norway, also 10 years old  Used to dig this, and then my daughter-in-law called the vocalist "evil badger"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, I'm having some fun! More stuff from 10 years ago. Kind of punk, kind of metal


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, I'm having some fun! More stuff from 10 years ago. Kind of punk, kind of metal


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...pop song by Cradle of Filth from 10 years ago.


----------



## Malx

A rare excursion to this thread:

Earlier - Careful with that Axe Eugene from Ummagumma - Pink Floyd.
Recently:
Genesis - Selling England by the Pound.

View attachment 106840


View attachment 106841


----------



## Malx

An almost perfect song in a wonderful performance:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only metal that's 10 years old tonight (almost).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ok, I'm going to post one last thing. There.


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa: Blues of Desperation and Dust Bowl

What a fantastic guitarist and singer!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Enjoying this immensely, then suddenly some noises interfere...and not in sync...Oh, it's Queen at the Rainbow '74.


----------



## pmsummer

STORYTELLER
*Jim Hall*

_Concord Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thanks to Queen I started liking heavy metal a long time ago. I suddenly realized in 5th grade (I think), that it wasn't cool to listen to only classical music. Queen was the first rock band I loved, and listened to only them for a long time. They do have some classical sounding melodies and harmonies, and Freddie Mercury has a fantastic voice.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...hey, I forgot about this crazy experimental group. Pretty hardcore


----------



## pmsummer

PASS IN TIME
*Beth Orton*

_Heavenly / BMG_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sam and Dave, The Nashville Soul Sessions*

These are rerecordings of their hits, only instead of being in Memphis, they were recorded in Nashville.


----------



## Mowgli

Jack Teagarden was born 8/20/1905


----------



## Mowgli

MetalGuruMessiah always gives exceptional notes with his videos
They lose their formatting when copied though so read, like & subscribe at YT :tiphat:
https://www.youtube.com/user/MetalGuruMessiah/videos






This video features the 8-track version of the track with Snowy White's guitar solo! To me at least, this is the definitive version of the song.

***Update***Two years after I uploaded my original video for this track, I noticed the video has finally become available for play. When I uploaded that video and realized that it would not be seen, I edited it for a live version of the song. Since the video is basically the same as featured on the currently available live version, I wanted to update it with something different, new, better....and wanted to use the version featuring Snowy White's guitar solo. Animals is probably my favorite album cover of all time (the composition, lighting and colors....especially of the sky and clouds!) and I wanted to try and light it up and bring it to life. I'm thrilled that I might finally be able to continue with some Pink Floyd vid concepts...especially the three monster tracks from Animals (and my long stalled "Echoes").

Original vid description w/Wiki information: "Pigs on the Wing" is a two-part song by the progressive rock band Pink Floyd from their 1977 concept album, Animals, starting and wrapping up the album. Animals ties Wish You Were Here as my favorite Pink Floyd album. It's a extremely dark album, but it captures the band at the height of their considerable musical prowess. The song is divided into two parts, which are the first and last tracks of the album. Both are in stark contrast to the album's middle three misanthropic songs, and suggest that companionship can help us overcome our flaws. The casual listener may ignore them for the most part; however they are keys to the album, summing up the album in its entirety in their short 1:25 time spans. Roger Waters apparently refers to himself as a "dog" in Part 2: "Now that I've found somewhere safe to bury my bone/And any fool knows, a dog needs a home/A shelter, from pigs on the wing." Another allusion is found in the line "So I don't feel alone, or the weight of the stone," which refers back to the dogs being "dragged down by the stone". According to Nick Mason, and confirmed by Waters, it is a love song directed towards Waters' new wife at the time, Carolyn. She was really the only one Roger's friends had ever met who could hold her own in an argument with him; according to Mason you had to be very good with semantics to win an argument against him. Waters wrote the song because that's all he had been looking for all along: someone who could stand up to him, an equal. The songs are constructed simply and feature no instrumentation besides a strummed acoustic guitar played by Waters. On the 8-track cartridge release, the song order was changed, and Parts 1 and 2 were played back-to-back at the beginning of the album. They were linked by a guitar bridge performed by Snowy White. Snowy would play the guitar solo in live performances on the 1977 Animals tour. On the last US leg of the performances, David Gilmour would play bass guitar instead of the electric rhythm guitar he played on the European and first US legs of the Animals tour. The complete version of the song, including the instrumental bridge, was re-released on Snowy White's Goldtop compilation album in 1995. I hope this video is (finally!) the start of several I hope to do by Pink Floyd....I won't rest until I've completed a video every track on both Wish You Were Here and Animals.....course it might take a while?! LOL! Anyway....it's a start....hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## pmsummer

WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
Petra Haden - voice
Eyvind Kang - viola
Thomas Morgan - bass
Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion

_OKeh_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa - Tea For One/I Can't Quit You Baby from British Blues Explosion Live






The album is a bit uneven, but this is some great blues.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mowgli said:


> Jack Teagarden was born 8/20/1905


Someone who deserves not to be forgotten. Though I must say, as a sax player myself, looking at that saxophone's embouchure makes my cheeks hurt.


----------



## pmsummer

HOUSE ON HILL
Brad Mehldau Trio
*Brad Mehldau* - piano
Larry Grenadier - bass
Jorge Rossy - drums​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> HOUSE ON HILL
> Brad Mehldau Trio
> *Brad Mehldau* - piano
> Larry Grenadier - bass
> Jorge Rossy - drums​_
> Nonesuch_


have you listened to After Bach? If so, what do you think?


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS DU SUD ET DU NORD
_Norway and Catalan_
Hirundo Maris
*Arianna Savall* - voice, harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - voice, hardingfele, mandolin
Sveinung Lilleheir - guitar, voice, dobro
Miquel Angel Cordero - double-bass, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


> have you listened to After Bach? If so, what do you think?


I have not, but I'll check it out!


----------



## tortkis

Julee Cruise Three Demos












The frist demo versions of Floating, Falling and The World Spins.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just me posting a metal video again. This time Alexi Laiho doing his thing with Children of Bodom. My favorite song by them


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## pmsummer

LADILIKAN
*Trio Da Kali
Kronos Quartet*
_
World Circuit_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Singer Rob Halford is 67 today


----------



## eljr




----------



## MattB

My World Is Gone (2013)

Otis Taylor










♫


----------



## pmsummer

EDGELARKS
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*
_
Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## starthrower

Mountain Jam


----------



## Iota

Not sure there is any voice I find more hypnotic than Joni Mitchell, only intensified by the dreamy fretless bass of Jaco Pastorius on this album.


----------



## starthrower

W/ Jim Hall. This one was recently re-issued on a 3 fer.
https://www.bgo-records.com/product/concierto-big-blues-studio-trieste/


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny*
Pat Metheny Group

_Warner Bros._


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out_ (live from 1969):



Still a bit ramshackle in one or two places but that adds to the excitement. They really hit a murderous groove on _Stray Cat Blues_ and their version here of _Little Queenie_ totally smokes (even allowing for the later guitar overdub).


----------



## pmsummer

TEXAS SHEIKS
*Geoff Muldaur*
The Texas Sheiks
_
Tradition & Moderne GmbH_


----------



## Vronsky

The Zombies: Odessey and Oracle (1968)


----------



## pmsummer

WEIGHTED MIND
*Sierra Hull*

_Rounder_


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> WEIGHTED MIND
> *Sierra Hull*
> 
> _Rounder_


very good choice, IMHO


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


> very good choice, IMHO


Thank you. As they say, "Even a blind pig finds an occasional truffle." ;-)

P.S. Thanks for the tip on After Bach. I liked it a lot, but Frau Schoemner stayed upstairs until it was over.


----------



## eljr

elgars ghost said:


> The Rolling Stones - _Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out_ (live from 1969):
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit ramshackle in one or two places but that adds to the excitement. They really hit a murderous groove on _Stray Cat Blues_ and their version here of _Little Queenie_ totally smokes (even allowing for the later guitar overdub).


This is quite simply the greatest Live Rock album of all time.

That said, I do cringe now when I listen to Stay Cat... "I can see you are only 13 years old?"


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> WEIGHTED MIND
> *Sierra Hull*
> 
> _Rounder_


I'm warning you PM, post another great album that I have to buy and I'm coming for you and I'm not bringing cookies!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


> This is quite simply the greatest Live Rock album of all time.
> 
> That said, I do cringe now when I listen to Stay Cat... "I can see you are only 13 years old?"


Yes, but perhaps apposite when you think Bill Wyman went on to squire a _very_ young Mandy Smith in the 1980s...maybe Jagger had a premonition which made him change the lyric. :lol:


----------



## Malx

After a day of listening to classical something different to end the day:

Dark Star from one of the very first albums I bought - Live Dead.


----------



## bharbeke

Garth Brooks: Triple Live (Fan Mix FREE download version; to get this, go to ticketmaster.com/GarthBrooks, then use code GarthTripleLive; there are geographical and supply restrictions, but if you can get it, go for it!)

This release is a great snapshot of his 2014-2017 world tour with Trisha Yearwood. The only major songs missing from this version were the openers, Man Against Machine and Baby, Let's Lay Down and Dance.

My favorite tracks were The Fireman, The Dance, Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up), The Thunder Rolls, Mom, and More Than a Memory.


----------



## laurie

Spinning my favorite Van Morrison album today ~ & it's my favorite because of _this_.....


----------



## laurie

bharbeke said:


> Garth Brooks: Triple Live (Fan Mix FREE download version; to get this, go to ticketmaster.com/GarthBrooks, then use code GarthTripleLive; there are geographical and supply restrictions, but if you can get it, go for it!)
> 
> This release is a great snapshot of his 2014-2017 world tour with Trisha Yearwood. The only major songs missing from this version were the openers, Man Against Machine and Baby, Let's Lay Down and Dance.
> 
> My favorite tracks were The Fireman, The Dance, Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up), The Thunder Rolls, Mom, and More Than a Memory.


Thanks, bharbeke ~ I'm going to pass this on to my daughters.  
They saw this tour in Portland, OR; & said it was* fantastic* & that Garth was _ 'on fire'!!!_ :guitar:


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> After a day of listening to classical something different to end the day:
> 
> Dark Star from one of the very first albums I bought - Live Dead.


As you know, this, Live Dead, is a very special album.

Dark Star>St. Steven, absolutely epic.


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> I'm warning you PM, post another great album that I have to buy and I'm coming for you and I'm not bringing cookies!!


That's OK. I'll have nachos waiting.


----------



## starthrower

I don't know where my CD is, so I had to listen to it on the YouTuber!


----------



## pmsummer

TAKE TEN
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## philoctetes

Y'all throwing down good ones tonight


----------



## philoctetes

Gone to Gat Man Do


----------



## elgar's ghost

Black Sabbath - _Sabbath Bloody Sabbath_ (1973):


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

eljr said:


>


The thing that gets me about the Beatles was that their music was great but their movies stunk. Hard Day's Night wasn't too bad for what it was, but Help was corny. Something about Ringo searching for a ring or something. Yellow Submarine just about put me to sleep (and I have insomnia!). I would love someone to ask Paul or Ringo why they couldn't make decent movies.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Are you in a sentimental mood?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright! Time for new metal kind of albums and beer on friday night! This is pretty noisy


----------



## Guest




----------



## haydnguy

I wore this one out. Great pick!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Are you in a sentimental mood?


ok yes in that kinda of a mood


----------



## jim prideaux

Eno......Another Green World.

'you would be surprised at my degree of uncertainty'


----------



## pmsummer

WEIGHTED MIND
*Sierra Hull*
_
Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

ASHORE
*June Tabor* - voice
Andy Cutting - diatonic accordion
Mark Emerson - viola, violin
Tim Harries - double bass
Huw Warren - piano
_
Topic_


----------



## pmsummer

THE AYNSLEY DUNBAR RETALIATION
*The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation*
_
Not Bad Records_

via Liberty


----------



## pmsummer

TO MUM FROM AYNSLEY AND THE BOYS
*The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation*
_
Blue Label_


----------



## pmsummer

REGARDS FROM CHUCK PINK
*Leo Kottke*

_Private Music_


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

PARIS ENCOUNTER
*Stephane Grappelli* - violin
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Steve Swallow - bass
Bill Goodwin - drums
_
Label M

via Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

CARAVAN
*Art Blakey*
Jazz Messengers
_
Riverside_


----------



## elgar's ghost

A couple of Joe Henderson albums tonight.

*Our Thing (Blue Note 1963):*



Joe Henderson (tenor saxophone)
Kenny Dorham (trumpet)
Andrew Hill (piano)
Eddie Khan (bass)
Pete La Roca (drums)

*In 'n Out (Blue Note 1964):*



Joe Henderson (tenor saxophone)
Kenny Dorham (trumpet)
McCoy Tyner (piano)
Richard Davis (bass)
Elvin Jones (drums)


----------



## Guest

Van Morrison and the Chieftains for me...


----------



## Barbebleu

elgars ghost said:


> A couple of Joe Henderson albums tonight.
> 
> *Our Thing (Blue Note 1963):*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Henderson (tenor saxophone)
> Kenny Dorham (trumpet)
> Andrew Hill (piano)
> Eddie Khan (bass)
> Pete La Roca (drums)
> 
> *In 'n Out (Blue Note 1964):*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Henderson (tenor saxophone)
> Kenny Dorham (trumpet)
> McCoy Tyner (piano)
> Richard Davis (bass)
> Elvin Jones (drums)


Ah, the joy of Blue Note. Brilliant albums from a brilliant label.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> ASHORE
> *June Tabor* - voice
> Andy Cutting - diatonic accordion
> Mark Emerson - viola, violin
> Tim Harries - double bass
> Huw Warren - piano
> _
> Topic_


PM, Clearly my previous warning has been ignored. Sleep with one eye open!


----------



## jim prideaux

laurie said:


> Spinning my favorite Van Morrison album today ~ & it's my favorite because of _this_.....


I am really interested to see what this is but these posts with big black boxes and nowt else do not work.....it is starting to irritate!


----------



## MattB

https://app.exploreapollo.org/


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

Saz'iso, an Albanian folk band live. Music from the heartland of music. Dutch VPRO recording from the yearly Music Meeting Festival in my hometown.


----------



## Casebearer

Sudan Archives, another great VPRO recording in the series Buiten Spelen (Playing Outside):


----------



## laurie

laurie said:


> Spinning my favorite Van Morrison album today ~ & it's my favorite because of _this_.....





jim prideaux said:


> I am really interested to see what this is but these posts with big black boxes and nowt else do not work.....it is starting to irritate!


Van Morrison, 'Tupelo Honey' 






Do all the videos here show as black boxes to you?
That_ would _be extremely annoying!


----------



## Itullian

They do to me too.
It's Explorer
if you use Chrome you can see them.


----------



## haydnguy

Let It Roll!


----------



## jim prideaux

laurie said:


> Van Morrison, 'Tupelo Honey'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do all the videos here show as black boxes to you?
> That_ would _be extremely annoying!


yes.....am I the only one?


----------



## Itullian

jim prideaux said:


> yes.....am I the only one?


Me too
There are others too.


----------



## philoctetes

No problem with Firefox--- my only complaint is that FF is not as fast as the others.., now playing, at the moment it almost sounds like Orange Blossom Special


----------



## deprofundis

Cabaret Voltaire Live at la hacienda classic album release cult performance , very nice i might had


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl

Time for something goofy:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Funny story in the liners about the song title, You Can Call Me Al. Simon was at a party one night and Pierre Boulez was there. Seems Maestro Boulez repeatedly referred to Simon as Al that evening.


----------



## jim prideaux

now on google chrome so what were 'black boxes' are not causing the same concerns as they were.......

having looked (after years!) at Greil Marcus' book about Van Morrison I have returned this morning to his album 'Into the music'.....if anything it sounds better today than I remember!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A nice slow melody with a helicopter keeping the beat here


----------



## Malx

The Man and Brinsley Schwarz contributions to this marvellous double album from my youth, 1972 to be precise - nostalgia at its best.
Nick Lowe was in his pomp and his song writing was of a very high standard.

I recall seeing the Brinsleys live in the Roundhouse in London in the seventies - a long trip from Scotland. The night before I'm fairly sure that I saw Kilburn and the High Roads at the same venue or perhaps my memory is suspect after so many years.

View attachment 107588


----------



## Malx

Jack Bruce - Songs for a Tailor

View attachment 107590


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

"That was 118 years ago..." today.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> The Man and Brinsley Schwarz contributions to this marvellous double album from my youth, 1972 to be precise - nostalgia at its best.
> Nick Lowe was in his pomp and his song writing was of a very high standard.
> 
> I recall seeing the Brinsleys live in the Roundhouse in London in the seventies - a long trip from Scotland. The night before I'm fairly sure that I saw Kilburn and the High Roads at the same venue or perhaps my memory is suspect after so many years.


Just the excuse that I was looking for to play this... I lurk here almost 24 hours a day... waiting... just waiting... for someone... anyone... to mention Brinsley Schwarz... and here comes Malx… poor unsuspecting Malx… giving me the excuse that I was looking for to play this... yet again... for like the thousandth time...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is so called "trve norwegian black metal". I used to be very scared of this band, they have a horrific, infamous past from the early 90's. At our high school this year, a cool kid played this for his audition! He didn't have a pigs head to throw at us...


----------



## jim prideaux

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Just the excuse that I was looking for to play this... I lurk here almost 24 hours a day... waiting... just waiting... for someone... anyone... to mention Brinsley Schwarz... and here comes Malx… poor unsuspecting Malx… giving me the excuse that I was looking for to play this... yet again... for like the thousandth time...


you should not have to go in search of an excuse to listen to this great song.........have a look at the line at the bottom of my posts in future if you do need an excuse!


----------



## starthrower

Vocals are reminiscent of George Duke. Bass playing is superb.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## starthrower

Perfect Sunday morning album.


----------



## starthrower

Found a used copy in a local store yesterday.


----------



## pmsummer

OLLABELLE
*Ollabelle*

_DMZ - Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND ABOUT MIDNIGHT
*Miles Davis* - trumpet
Paul Chambers - double bass
John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Red Garland - piano
Philly Joe Jones - drums​
_Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

KIND OF BLUE
*Miles Davis* - trumpet
Julian "Cannonball" Adderley - alto saxophone
John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Bill Evans - piano
Wynton Kelly - piano
Paul Chambers - double bass
Jimmy Cobb - drums​_
Columbia_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

When Jimi Hendrix was asked how it felt to be the world's greatest guitarist, he is reported to have said: 'I don't know, go ask Rory Gallagher'"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Gary Hoey - Dust and Bones

This is my first listen to this artist. The slide guitar work is amazing, and I'll be listening to more of his material. He's on the same label as Brian Setzer, and they both do Christmas songs as well as other material.


----------



## pmsummer

HAVE A LITTLE FAITH
_Music by Aaron Copland, Charles Ives, Bob Dylan, John Philip Sousa, and Stephen Foster_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, arrangements
Don Byron - clarinet, bass clarinet
Guy Klucevsek - accordion
Kermit Driscoll - bass
Joey Baron - drums​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

COME SUNDAY
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Hank Jones* - piano
_
Emarcy_


----------



## senza sordino

pmsummer said:


> HAVE A LITTLE FAITH
> _Music by Aaron Copland, Charles Ives, Bob Dylan, John Philip Sousa, and Stephen Foster_
> *Bill Frisell* - guitar, arrangements
> Don Byron - clarinet, bass clarinet
> Guy Klucevsek - accordion
> Kermit Driscoll - bass
> Joey Baron - drums​_
> Nonesuch_


This album looks really interesting. I just found it on Spotify. I'll play it later. You always post such interesting music. I'm very impressed with your taste in music.


----------



## Vronsky

Iggy Pop: Zombie Birdhouse (1982)


----------



## pmsummer

senza sordino said:


> This album looks really interesting. I just found it on Spotify. I'll play it later. You always post such interesting music. I'm very impressed with your taste in music.


You flatter me, but thank you. Perhaps it's ADHD disguised as Eclecticism.

;-)


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> Thank you. Perhaps ADHD disguised as Eclecticism? ;-)


Nope... genuine talent - :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Northern Chaos Gods by Immortal \m/ Is that a helicopter?


----------



## pmsummer

CONCIERTO
*Jim Hall* - guitar, acoustic guitar
Paul Desmond - alto saxophone
Chet Baker - trumpet
Roland Hanna - piano
Ron Carter - upright bass
Steve Gadd - drums​_
CTI_


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER
*Danny Thompson* - double bass
Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle
Bernie Holland - guitars​
_Hannibal_


----------



## Vronsky

Allan Holdsworth: I.O.U (1982)


----------



## pmsummer

CRIMSON MOON
*Bert Jansch*
_
Castle_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> This album looks really interesting. I just found it on Spotify. I'll play it later. You always post such interesting music. I'm very impressed with your taste in music.


Whad'ya think, Sordino? Bill Frisell made me like Madonna! Some wonderful interpretations on that album. I enjoy most of his stuff up through the mid 90s. Especially the Live CD.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## haydnguy

Here was a cover sung by Carole King's daughter.


----------



## haydnguy

What is "interesting" (at least to me) is that the video is "re-interpreting" the lyrics to the song.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you please help me get rid of this song from my brain?


----------



## philoctetes

Asking myself, just how big am I?

It's probably just me, but the side transition sounds like RVW #6 scherzo...


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

2000 Columbia Legacy Edition

This one sounds very good!


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to* Gore* from netherlands *wrede *double LP , who turn out to be a commercial fiasco, but a classic of it's own it's all instrumental, doomy, sludgy , kilometric track we have here ferrocieous intensity, henry rollins did a split whit this dutch band from venlo a live one, after this im listening to there *mean man's dream LP.*.


----------



## Guest

Scotland's very own Robyn Stapleton...


----------



## tortkis

Calypso Awakening (Smithsonian Folkways Recordings)













From the 1956-1962 Cook Records recordings. Good sound, wonderful rhythm.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard only Denisov during the day (maybe 2 hours)...So now some metal to soothe my weary soul \m/ Aura Noir it is.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...then some 1349


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Blood, Sweat & Tears_ (1968):

Big-selling second album, but, in total contrast to the stability that was to be enjoyed for a full decade by new label mates Chicago, revolving door-style personnel changes and the lack of a real quality song-writing nucleus undermined BS&T from here on in, despite keyboard/brass/reed player Dick Halligan's arrangement skills (the band were virtually dead in the water creatively by the time Halligan himself left three years later after album no.4).


----------



## starthrower

I bought the BST recently. A very good sounding CD. Critics poked fun at David Clayton Thomas but I think he sounds great on this record. His performance of God Bless The Child is very soulful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> I bought the BST recently. A very good sounding CD. Critics poked fun at David Clayton Thomas but I think he sounds great on this record. His performance of God Bless The Child is very soulful.


I totally agree with you, but after such a promising start it was still sad to see the band flounder so quickly after this - I don't mind the third album either but BS&T4 was pretty thin gruel which did little but highlight their lack of song-writing smarts. From what I've heard of their material after Dick Halligan and Fred Lipsius left makes me wish they'd have given up there and then.


----------



## starthrower

In Lambeth: Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake (2013)

Musicians: Carol Emanuel Harp Bill Frisell Guitar Ikue Mori Electronics Kenny Wollesen Bells, Vibraphone John Zorn Arranger, Composer, Conductor, Producer

Some beautiful, shimmering sounds here. Great for background relaxation or meditation, but the artistry compels one to listen more attentively.


----------



## Guest

Canada... Ya have to admit that we sure can produce some fabulous lookin' babes, eh?


----------



## jim prideaux

......just arrived in the post, the eagerly awaited live album (ECM) form the great Marcin Wasilewski Trio.

......so first listen as I type!


----------



## Vronsky

Ornette Coleman: Science Fiction (1971)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jimmy McGriff - _Electric Funk_ (Blue Note 1970): a trifle short at little over 32 minutes, but a Hammond-driven blast from beginning to end with chops aplenty.


----------



## Vronsky

Procol Harum: Procol Harum (1967)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Joe Satriani - The Extremist

"Cryin'" is a particularly good song from this album.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE "JAZZ GUITAR"
*Jim Hall Trio*
Jim Hall - guitar
Carl Perkins - piano
Red Mitchell - bass
_
Essential Jazz Classics_


----------



## starthrower

Dean Watson-Phantasizer


----------



## starthrower

These cats are some bad motherf#ckers!


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FROM BIG PINK
*The Band*
_
Capitol_


----------



## Guest

Thinking hockey today... and yes, this is a repeat from the other thread but what can I tell you other than that we take hockey way too seriously...


----------



## pmsummer

13 RIVERS
*Richard Thompson*

_New West_


----------



## philoctetes

morning raga, first time I've heard this musician, he's very good


----------



## Vronsky

Allan Holdsworth: Road Games (1983)


----------



## Vronsky

Eddie Hazel: Jams From The Heart (1994)


----------



## Art Rock

Gorgeous song, great video. Pure art.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time for a double-hit of San Fran hippiedom before heading out for the day.

Country Joe and the Fish - _Electric Music for the Mind and Body_ (1967):



The Grateful Dead - _Anthem of the Sun_ (1968):


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> 13 RIVERS
> *Richard Thompson*
> 
> _New West_


I bought a copy but I'm hesitant to give it a listen. I fear it may be a ho hum experience. But I want to get into it. I've got tickets for a show in November. I know I'll enjoy that.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> I bought a copy but I'm hesitant to give it a listen. I fear it may be a ho hum experience. But I want to get into it. I've got tickets for a show in November. I know I'll enjoy that.


I had the same reaction to this release. RT's albums have been disappointing for me since You Me Us? But he's always been great live so I hope that is still true.

Going through a heap of Couperin (pre-classical) right now


----------



## starthrower

philoctetes said:


> I had the same reaction to this release. RT's albums have been disappointing for me since You Me Us? But he's always been great live so I hope that is still true.


His previous album Still, is a pretty good listen. I've tried a few others but nothing has really moved me since Old Kit Bag. And I miss the more elaborate arrangements and extended ensembles of the older albums. But the way albums are selling today doesn't really warrant the expense. RT should be a household name by now, but I suppose the kind of lyrics he writes aren't conducive to selling products.


----------



## deprofundis

Old blues your mandatory listen Guitar Evangelist blind willie Johnson and Son House and Lead Belly for me for now, quite nice stuff.

:tiphat:


----------



## Malx

After some Varese I felt the urge to play this album - I can't quite work out why.

I still think for its time (1974) the title track was revolutionary, 22.47 mins of electronic wizardry - there really wasn't anything like it, at least to my knowledge as a spotty teenager - then I discovered Terry Riley!

View attachment 108111


----------



## Malx

It had to be next:

View attachment 108113


----------



## Malx

A late evening of non-classical listening ends with an album that was rarely off my turntable in my late teens:

Van Der Graaf Generator - Still Life

View attachment 108114


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky

Sun Ra and his Myth Science Arkestra: Cosmic Tones for Mental Therapy & Art Forms of Dimensions Tomorrow (1967 & 1965)


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> 13 RIVERS
> *Richard Thompson*
> 
> _New West_


Sadly, other than the first track, I feel that Richard is in a bit of a rut. And I say this as a long time fan with all his studio stuff plus bootlegs and I have seen him live a fair few times. It just seems a bit samey. Ah well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Vronsky

Vienna Art Orchestra: The Minimalism of Erik Satie (1989)


----------



## jegreenwood




----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps
_
Tzadik_


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Sadly, other than the first track, I feel that Richard is in a bit of a rut. And I say this as a long time fan with all his studio stuff plus bootlegs and I have seen him live a fair few times. It just seems a bit samey. Ah well, c'est la vie.


The first song grabbed me as well. But I got bored half way through the album. And the murky drum sound on some of the tunes bugs me. Doesn't anybody tune their kits anymore? Well, I'm on a Kinks kick at the present time.

NP:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


>


Beautiful cover.....


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Vronsky

Ornette Coleman: The Shape Of Jazz To Come (1959)










Allan Holdsworth: The Sixteen Men Of Tain (1999)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nattesferd by Kvelertak. It is black n roll (I'm a troll)  :devil:


----------



## senza sordino

Okay folks, this is it. As promised, I'm celebrating 50 years of Led Zeppelin. Fifty years ago this month, the four met and the course of rock and roll changed forever. I'm celebrating by listening to all their music. I listened to the the first five albums over the course of two evenings, tonight and yesterday.

Led Zeppelin 1. The opening, Good Times Bad Times has some of Bonham's most unique drumming, which he never seemed to repeat anywhere else. Dazed and Confused is my favourite track. 









Led Zeppelin 2. Terrific stuff, so bluesy. They really gel as a band. Considering they recorded this album in a variety of locations at different times on the road it hangs together so well with such an integrated overall sound. How many albums have a theremin? What is and what should never be, or maybe Ramble On are my favourite tracks. 









Led Zeppelin 3. The acoustic music sounds great, but my favourite track has got to be Since I've Been Loving You. Probably my favourite of all their blues songs. 









Led Zeppelin 4. Fantastic from start to finish. Jimmy Page keeps Black Dog interesting by overdubbing the riff in thirds later in the song, brilliant. I'm convinced Stairway to Heaven is a kind of Chaconne, a repeated piece of music over a simple bass line A-G#-G-F#-F-E, if you listen very hard the tune will come to you at last, the ending skips the G# and F# and instead repeats the A, G and F, brilliant (though I doubt Page set out to write a Chaconne). Four Sticks is in 5/8 time and When the Levee Breaks creates a fantastic sound over the same chord, a non standard blues tune where the chord doesn't change, more of a drone sound. This is much more effective than the last track on their first album (How Many More Times)









Houses of the Holy. My favourite song is probably the opener, The Song Remains the Same. A guitar army. Not one blues tune on the album, and considering they're essentially a blues band. Curious. I'm not always sure John Paul Jones always gets the credit he deserves. Solid bass playing throughout and then adds so much colour and texture to each song with his piano / melotron.


----------



## Vronsky

Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band: Trout Mask Replica (1969)


----------



## starthrower

1974 recording featuring Bob Cranshaw-bass, Mickey Roker-drums.


----------



## starthrower

John Zorn's Book Of Angels Vol 20 / Pat Mentheny-Tap


----------



## Vronsky

Tangerine Dream: Zeit (1972)


----------



## bharbeke

Journey - Evolution

That Perry/Schon magic is in full force here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just some Satyricon! Oh...I've said that before


----------



## starthrower

Giving the new Richard Thompson another spin. It's sounding better in the final quarter of the album. I'll keep listening over the next six weeks until I go to the show.


----------



## Vronsky

The Residents: Eskimo (1979)

Yesterday I watched the DVD of Eskimo released in 2002. Nice work.


----------



## Vronsky

Parliament: Mothership Connection (1975)


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLUES AND THE ABSTRACT TRUTH
*Oliver Nelson* - alto saxophone, tenor saxophone
Eric Dolphy - flute, alto saxophone
George Barrow - baritone saxophone
Freddie Hubbard - trumpet
Bill Evans - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
Roy Haynes - drums
_
Impulse!_


----------



## Vronsky

The Residents: Meet the Residents (1974)










Anthony Braxton: For Alto (1969)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky

Hank Mobley: No Room For Squares (1964)


----------



## Ingélou

I'm listening to a folk carol which was first published in the nineteenth century but may go way back, possibly to the time of the Mystery Plays. Ah who knows - but it's a lovely tune, especially when rendered by Maddy Prior's pure voice:


----------



## bharbeke

The Phantom of the Opera - Canadian Cast Recording

I've listened to the Crawford version so much that this alternative version feels like going to the play and getting a different interpretation. It was highly enjoyable.


----------



## Granate

Wizards of Electronics with new albums. Techno and Experimental Ambient (I don't have time to listen to three _Tristan und Isoldes)_

The Field - Infinite Moment










Tim Hecker - Konoyo


----------



## pmsummer

DIALOGUES
*Jim Hall* - guitar
Scott Coley - bass
Andy Watson - drums
_with_
Bill Frisell - guitar
Gil Goldstein - accordion
Joe Lovano - saxophone
Tom Harrell - flugelhorn
Mike Stern - guitar 
_
TELARC_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

RUMBLE FISH
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_
*Stewart Copeland*
_
A&M_


----------



## Dorsetmike

One of my favourite Mary Lou Williams tracks


----------



## Dorsetmike

Staying with big bands, Benny Gooodman; recorded London 1969, apart from Benny all other players are British.


----------



## Dorsetmike

And from the same date, a small group piece, line up Kenny Baker, George Chisholm, Bill McGuffie, Judd Proctor, Lennie Bush, Ronnie Stephenson and Benny.


----------



## pmsummer

RALPH STANLEY
*Ralph Stanley* - vocals
Norman Blake - guitar, weissenhorn, mandocello
Stuart Duncan - banjo, violin
Mike Compton - mandolin
Dennis Crouch - string bass​
_DMZ_


----------



## pmsummer

13 RIVERS
*Richard Thompson*

_New West_


----------



## Vronsky

The Residents: The Third Reich 'n Roll (1976)


----------



## Malx

Decided to conclude today's listening with some opera:

View attachment 108417


----------



## pmsummer

WEIGHTED MIND
*Sierra Hull*

_Rounder_


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Bags' Groove (1954)










Allan Holdsworth: Metal Fatigue (1985)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night it was the Rolling Stones - _Beggars Banquet_ (1968):

After the cul-de-sac the group found themselves in when latching onto psychedelia they rediscovered their mojo in serious fashion with this triumphant about-turn - convincingly rootsy in some places and gleefully kick-*** in others. Probably my favourite Stones album.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Not many groups that I listen to, but Renaissance is an exception, I love Annie Haslam's voice and the words of this track are beautiful


----------



## philoctetes

Gets better after more listens... very subtle, extemporaneous licks that pass by like semi-random thoughts... "stream of consciousness"... beginning to get the appeal of the sarod, sounding a bit more like an oud than the sitar...


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Wonderful anthology of this mellow voiced English troubadour.


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*
_
BAG Production_


----------



## pmsummer

R.I.P. Marty Balin.


----------



## Merl

Just been playing this track from the new Pineapple Thief album. Looking forward to seeing them for the umpteenth time next week, in Edinburgh.


----------



## starthrower

Searching for some trippy music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Danish troubadour died today...


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA ANTIGUA
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

TAKE TEN
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Guest

We need to pause this thread for a commercial break before resuming regular programming...






and now back to our regularly scheduled programming...






Check out drummer Neil Peart's mullet later in the video... what a beauty, eh?


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## Dorsetmike

Benny Goodman from London Date 1969, apart from Benny the rest of the line up are all UK players, including Kenny Baker, Tommy Whittle, Bill McGuffie.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> 13 RIVERS
> *Richard Thompson*
> 
> _New West_


I'm afraid that after the opening track I found this album a bit tedious. Richard seems to be in a bit of a rut imo.


----------



## pmsummer

A TREE WITH ROOTS
_The Songs of *Bob Dylan*_
Fairport Convention & Friends
_
Island_


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> I'm afraid that after the opening track I found this album a bit tedious. Richard seems to be in a bit of a rut imo.


Can't disagree.


----------



## Guest

Primus - Suck on This


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Last night it was the Rolling Stones - _Beggars Banquet_ (1968):
> 
> After the cul-de-sac the group found themselves in when latching onto psychedelia they rediscovered their mojo in serious fashion with this triumphant about-turn - convincingly rootsy in some places and gleefully kick-*** in others. Probably my favourite Stones album.


A great album, to be sure, but I find myself going more to Let It Bleed. Keep trying to get into Exile, but it hasn't clicked as yet for me like these two have.


----------



## Vronsky

J. J. Johnson: Blue Trombone (1957)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

On the way to work:










On the way back home:


----------



## elgar's ghost

DrMike said:


> A great album, to be sure, but I find myself going more to Let It Bleed. Keep trying to get into Exile, but it hasn't clicked as yet for me like these two have.


I have only one real problem with _Exile_ - I find it too long. It's chocker with quality but I don't think that the Stones even at their peak had the stylistic variety to stretch across a double album - it becomes too much of a good thing. Had it been split into two separate releases I'd probably appreciate it more.


----------



## Vronsky

David Kikoski: Kayemode (2017)


----------



## bharbeke

Brad Paisley - Moonshine in the Trunk

Phenomenal!


----------



## Guest

Amy Macdonald - "Mr. Rock & Roll"


----------



## Vronsky

The Meters: The Meters (1969)










Parliament: Funkentelechy Vs. The Placebo Syndrome (1977)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

To work:









Back home:


----------



## starthrower

Pretty Things-Parachute released 1970


----------



## Guest




----------



## jim prideaux

Pat Metheny Group on YT........Live in Besancon 1991......great concert which appears to feature certain 'songs' that were not recorded in the studio.


----------



## philoctetes

A good toe-tapper for a cloudy morning


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

Can: Tago Mago (1971)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

John Lewis: Grand Encounter (1957)


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower




----------



## MattB

Mr. Weinstein Will See You Now (Official Video | NSFW)

Amanda Palmer & Jasmine Power

_(If you don't know what NSFW means, it means that you should probably not watch this at work.)
_
Beautiful piece of art, powerful in many ways.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Focus playing Baroque? (not so surprising, Jan Akkerman has been known to play the Lute)


----------



## Vronsky

Tangerine Dream: Rubycon (1975)


----------



## Vronsky

Allan Holdsworth: Secrets (1989)


----------



## Colin M

The Mission Soundtrack Morione


----------



## philoctetes

Just got home from Hardly Strictly with Alison Krause closing up, so we've got Raising Sand on the box...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Eric Clapton 24 Nights, live at Royal Albert Hall 1990-91. A lot of fine blues on this set.









Disc One

"Badge" (Eric Clapton/George Harrison) - 6:51
"Running on Faith" (Jerry Lynn Williams) - 6:49
"White Room" (Jack Bruce/Pete Brown) - 6:10
"Sunshine of Your Love" (Bruce/Brown/Clapton) - 9:11
"Watch Yourself" (Buddy Guy) - 5:39
"Have You Ever Loved a Woman" (Billy Myles) - 6:52
"Worried Life Blues" (Big Maceo Merriweather) - 5:28
"Hoodoo Man" (Amos "Junior" Wells) - 5:41

Disc Two

"Pretending" (Jerry Lynn Williams) - 7:08
"Bad Love" (Clapton/Mick Jones) - 6:25
"Old Love" (Clapton/Robert Cray) - 13:01
"Wonderful Tonight" (Clapton) - 9:11
"Bell Bottom Blues" (Clapton) - 6:39
"Hard Times" (Ray Charles) - 3:45
"Edge of Darkness" (Clapton/Michael Kamen) - 6:30


----------



## Vronsky

Warren Zevon: Warren Zevon (1976)


----------



## philoctetes

Ya man


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eugeneonagain

Because I have simple tastes:


----------



## pmsummer

FOLK SONGS
_Ballads, Hymns and Lullabies_
*Trio Mediaeval*

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower

Released Sept 28th on Verve.

John Scofield-guitar
Gerald Clayton-piano, organ
Vicente Archer-bass
Bill Stewart-drums


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


>


By coincidence I just bought that Jorma album yesterday.


----------



## eugeneonagain

^ Not an album I would have known. I just listened to it on YouTube, It's great.


----------



## starthrower

AEC - Coming Home Jamaica

1998


----------



## philoctetes

An all-time fave in a new deluxe edition with B-sides and demo tracks

IMO Blessed State and Map Ref are as perfect as psycho-industrial pop can be....


----------



## starthrower

Paco De Lucia - Solo Quiero Caminar


----------



## Joe B

Just made a 55 minute trip down and back to the hygienist.
On the way down:










On the way back:


----------



## pmsummer

UNDERCURRENT
*Bill Evans* - piano
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
Blue Note_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Velvet Underground - _The Velvet Underground_ (1969):



New, softer approach but no dip in Lou Reed's creativity. The relentless drive of _What Goes On_ harks back to the John Cale days but most of the album is introspective and sparse. I've always found it a good late-night listen with just the mellow glow of one table lamp for company.


----------



## starthrower

eugeneonagain said:


> ^ Not an album I would have known. I just listened to it on YouTube, It's great.


Re: Jorma Kaukonen - Quah

I'd like it better without the strings. I'll have to pick up one of his later albums without the production. Reminds me of some of John Renbourn's early stuff.


----------



## philoctetes

Superb veena music


----------



## starthrower

Checking out the Bobbie Gentry box on YouTube. It's up there already and it hasn't been released yet. If I can scrounge up 80 dollars I'll buy it.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bobbie+gentry+the+girl+from+c hickasaw+county+[/video]


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Hoey - Bug Alley

11/12 great songs (sorry, but track 11 does not float my boat)

The video above should be of interest to all Bach fans.


----------



## starthrower

Just got the CD. Great album supplemented by a half hour of bonus live tracks.


----------



## pmsummer

"QUARTET"
Pat Metheny Group
*Pat Metheny* - guitars
Lyle Mays - piano
Steve Rodby - bass
Paul Wertco - drums
_
Geffen_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

The Residents: Fingerprince (1977)


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

BEYOND THE MISSOURI SKY
_(short stories) by_
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Pat Metheny* - guitar
_
Verve_


----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


>


This picture used to intrigue me - it always struck me as unlikely that Ginger Baker would tolerate Ric Grech (or anybody, for that matter) sitting on his bass drum. Then I read many years later that the drum kit actually belonged to Jim Capaldi. :lol:


----------



## Vronsky

Tangerine Dream: Electronic Meditation (1970)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

We now interrupt our regularly scheduled thread to bring you this word from our commercial sponsors...






We now return you to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky

The Animals: Animalism (1966)


----------



## starthrower

Village Green Preservation Society 1968

Picked up the 3 disc Deluxe Edition. This is a great set! Arguably their best album of the 60s along with Arthur. The collection of rarities on disc 3 is a real treat. It's amazing to hear the great work Ray and the band did under intense pressure from their indifferent managers and record company who only wanted more hit singles.


----------



## philoctetes

This morning's raga is exceptional. One of the best of the India Archive series I've been exploring. The tambura does much more than drone, the tabla are complex, and this gives the sitar freedom to weave a chain of beautiful folk melodies over the foundation. Bitches Brew.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vronsky

The Monks: Black Monk Time (1966)


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

What's the remaster like, eljr? The first edition stereo CD was godawful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vronsky said:


> The Animals: Animalism (1966)


This deserves a reissue.


----------



## philoctetes

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> What's the remaster like, eljr? The first edition stereo CD was godawful.


Not godawful, but they might have applied some non-linear EQ or loudness effects. Definitely not murky, but maybe... plastic? Is that a sound quality?

These are some decent remasters, from the Sony box set of live Monk CDs


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

Tuxedomoon: Holy Wars (1985)


----------



## elgar's ghost

philoctetes said:


> Not godawful, but they might have applied some non-linear EQ or loudness effects. Definitely not murky, but maybe... plastic? Is that a sound quality?


If you mean artificial-sounding to the point that it seems almost like two-track fake stereo, then yes. Perhaps I was too used to the mono vinyl from back in the day.


----------



## senza sordino

Part two of two, my listening tribute to fifty years of Led Zeppelin. The first part was the first five albums, absolute heaven. Part two is good, but not quite as close to heaven as the first five albums.

Physical Graffiti. Really good stuff, especially Kashmir. Yes, it's suffered from overplay but you got to admit it is a unique song from the annals of rock and roll. And In My Time of Dying is the killer track for me, John Bonham's drumming is absolutely inspired and explosive. 









Presence. Achilles Last Stand is fantastic, the rest of the songs I can do without. 









In Through the Out Door. This was the first Led Zeppelin album I bought, I was 14. I thought it was great, and still like most of it. Fool in the Rain is my favourite track. I still have the brown paper bag the album came in, it's 38 years old. 









Coda, my least favourite album. It feels like some outtakes. We're gonna groove, Poor Tom and I can't quit you are good. 









So that's my tribute to Led Zeppelin. It might be a while before I listen to their music again. When I was 14 they were all I listened to, but now I really don't want to hear their music again. It'll be a long time before I tune in to their music. Their music is good, but I know it too well, there is nothing really new for me in the music. Now I'm more interested in listening to something else.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky

Fred Frith: Gravity (1980)










Skeleton Crew: Learn to Talk / Country of Blinds (1990)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bad Company - _Anthology_ (1999):



Definitely a group who suffered from the law of diminishing returns, I reckon. Great debut, almost as good follow-up, curate's egg third and fourth albums, after that - pretty much forgettable. Four new tracks recorded specially for the album weren't exactly up to snuff either.


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ​_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

SOL DO MEIO DIA
*Egberto Gismonti* - piano, guitar, flute, bottle
Nana Vasconcelos - percussion, miscellaneous
Ralph Towner - 12-string guitar, bottle
_
ECM_


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

EXPLORATIONS
*Bill Evans Trio*
Bill Evans - piano, direction
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

COLLABORATION
*The Modern Jazz Quartet
Laurendo Almiedo*

_Label M_


----------



## pmsummer

NEW FRIEND
*Eugene Friesen* - cello
Paul Halley - piano and pipe organ
_
Living Music_


----------



## starthrower

Fascinating interview with Paul McCandless
https://www.innerviews.org/inner/paul-mccandless


----------



## Vronsky

Fred Frith: Accidental (2002)










The Residents: Not Available (1978)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bharbeke

Jake Owen - The One That Got Away

All the pieces come together in this song to make something irresistibly catchy and singable.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

And now for something completely different.

Les Paul and Mary Ford, from Spotify. I really enjoy this. I should get my own cd of their music. These are all singles from the early 50s. Lots of fun, and I find myself singing along. Good job I love alone.









Duke Ellington at the Newport Jazz Festival in 1956. I bought this cd from a second hand shop last summer. It's one cd, not the complete recording. It really is great. 









Charlie Parker. Most pieces recorded in the late 40s. Very good stuff. 









Guys and Dolls (recorded 1950). One of my guilty pleasures is musicals. I got to be in the orchestra for this musical four years ago. In the pit along with twenty sweaty teenagers. It was so much fun. This was a high school production and they needed an extra violin player so I was called in. I'm glad because it was great, one of my highlights in my teaching career. 









Miles Davis Porgy and Bess (1959), nice but not my favourite Miles Davis


----------



## Vronsky

Alamaailman Vasarat: Vasaraasia (2000)


----------



## Iota




----------



## Dorsetmike

> And now for something completely different.


And now even more different,






Which may have led to this one


----------



## Dorsetmike

My favourite version of Porgy and Bess, got the 2 LP set, sometimes gets listed used on Amazon at way way more than when new.
The link is to the list of tracks, so pick and choose or just hit "Play all"


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Uriah Heep - _High and Mighty_ (1976):



The group's ninth studio album and by far their weakest - and also their lightest due to main songwriter Ken Hensley wanting to pursue a more commercial direction. Singer and original member David Byron was booted out shortly afterwards due to unprofessionalism brought on by his hard drinking, and bassist John Wetton left as well after a two-year stint. Unless it was simply a case of keeping his hand in I could never understand why Wetton joined in the first place - as much as I like Uriah Heep I thought him joining them was tantamount to slumming it.

After all this you may well ask why I still want to listen to it - all I can say is after not listening to it for years I just wanted to see if there are any redeeming elements which I've never noticed before! I won't be holding my breath...


----------



## pmsummer

TUESDAY WONDERLAND
*Esbjörn Svensson Trio*

_Emarcy_


----------



## Guest

[video]https://dai.ly/x13e75g[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

poco a poco said:


>


In honor of your excellent post, here is another Muppet video I like:






This is what I am currently listening to:


----------



## starthrower

Not the best quality film, but such amazing music!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

The last Uriah Heep tune that I felt was really worth hearing...


----------



## Guest

The best tune on the last album by Mott the Hoople that I felt was really worth hearing...


----------



## Guest

The first track of the first album of an auspicious debut by a band that never quite lived up to expectations...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

I am on a *Tori Amos* kick right now. Listening to *Under the Pink* and *The Beekeeper*


----------



## pmsummer

ALL IN MY MIND
*Dr. Lonnie Smith*

_Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

ALMANACK
*Steeleye Span*
_
Charisma_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just heard of this band tonight. They are from Frankenmuth, Michigan, a small German-themed tourist town. Pretty good sounding.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> The last Uriah Heep tune that I felt was really worth hearing...


I would say that _Sweet Freedom_ was their last really good album.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's been weeks since I did a METAL FRIDAY! Soulfly has a new album out and I have beer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and Norwegian group Shining, who used to be an insane blend of metal and jazz with saxophone. Now it's just rock with swaying keyboards...I decided to like it, better than Justin Bieber  (he no metal)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! How is it possible that I listen to albums faster than you? My 3rd metal album tonight is the new one from Disturbed. It's a great album. It's modern!


----------



## MattB




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow! I've listened to 4 new albums tonight! This one is rock n roll and some psychedelia. Never before heard by me, and it's live. Great to drink some beer to new albums  all by myself...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oh no! I'm listening to Deathcrush by Mayhem. The most evil band ever...Whatever...I f you care, this was the first ever Norwegian black metal ep in 1987.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just like this...


----------



## starthrower

Some seriously heavy soul music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Pat Benatar's "Hard to Believe":


----------



## Joe B

Animal Logic's "There's a Spy (In the House of Love)":















Deborah Hollan, Stewart Copeland, Stanley Clarke


----------



## Joe B

edit: must be played LOUD!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Je vous souhaite le meilleur!

Je me souviens...

Au revoir,

- Syd


----------



## starthrower

I've got five or so versions of this beautiful tune, and this one really sends me! The late Collin Walcott is playing sitar and percussion.


----------



## Merl

Not played this in years until this morning. Boy, Marriot was such a great vocalist! Glad i had the pleasure to witness this one live in a small venue.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't always listen to Mayhem, but when I do, so do my neighbors :devil:


----------



## pmsummer

EDGELARKS
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*
_
Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> I've got five or so versions of this beautiful tune, and this one really sends me! The late Collin Walcott is playing sitar and percussion.


My favorite Oregon recording. I need to dig it out and listen again.


----------



## senza sordino

I miss the 1970s, I don't miss being a spotty shy teenager but I do miss my uncle, the music, having less responsibility, and less technology.

Mahavishnu Orchestra, Mounting Inner Flame. (1971) I got it fairly cheaply on Amazon when I was buying other items. 









Chicago III. (1971) Spotify. I've been meaning to listen to this album for years. I finally got around to it, I liked it but didn't love it. 









Frank Zappa The Grand Wazoo. (1972). Spotify. I'm rather unfamiliar with Zappa, I liked this. 









Herbie Hancock Sextant (1973). Spotify. Do we call this space jazz? 









Pat Methany Bright Size Life (1976) Spotify. Good stuff


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Good quality video of recent set.


----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## MattB




----------



## Vronsky

Tangerine Dream: Phaedra (1974)


----------



## bharbeke

I watched the DVD of Brad Paisley at West Virginia University. Man, that guy can play!


----------



## pmsummer

A DYNAMIC NEW SOUND
_Guitar/Organ/Drums_
*Wes Montgomery*
The Wes Montgomery Trio

_Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

DANGEROUS
*Wes Montgomery*

_Milestone - Fantasy_


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO
*Marcin Wasilewski* - piano
Slawomir Kurkiewicz - double bass
Michal Miskiewicz - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## haydnguy

A genre I'm just learning about: Vaporware


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Friday is metal night! So I'm listening to the new Bloodbath album. New today! Is death metal :angel:


----------



## starthrower

Soft Machine Vol 1


----------



## Vronsky

VA: Walking Blues (1979)


----------



## starthrower

Book Of Angels vol 22 Adramelech

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adramelech:_Book_of_Angels_Volume_22

Graphics are really hard to read on the CD, but Wiki makes it easier.

This one is a groovy little big band session.


----------



## pmsummer

THEN PLAY ON
*Fleetwood Mac*

_Reprise_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My former guitar student is doing pretty well! He wrote this very catchy song that's one of three finalists for "Årets urørt" (This years untouched), an annual prize in national radio. They call it "brat pop"  He currently studies music technology.


----------



## Vronsky

Joy Division: Closer (1980)


----------



## Vronsky

Markus Reuter feat. Sonar & Tobias Reber: Falling for Ascension (2017)


----------



## pmsummer

THE THIRD QUARTET
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Mark Feldman - violin
Marc Johnson - double bass
Joey Baron - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Vronsky

Ian Boddy & Markus Reuter: Distant Rituals (1999)


----------



## pmsummer

BEFORE AND AFTER SCIENCE
*Brian Eno*
_
Editions E'G_


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

QSF PLAYS BRUBECK
*Dave Brubeck, Paul Desmond*
Quartet San Francisco
Jeremy Cohen - violin
Alisa Rose - violin
Keith Lawrence - viola
Michelle Djokic - cello
_
ViolinJazz_


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

THE TRUE FALSE IDENTITY
*T Bone Burnett*

_DMZ/Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


>


...and I lost/threw away my original release 3D copy because: idiot child.


----------



## pmsummer

AWAY OUT ON THE MOUNTAIN
*Tim & Mollie O'Brien*

_Sugar Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

SOPWITH CAMEL
*The Sopwith Camel*
_
One Way Records_ via _Kama Sutra_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> ...and I lost/threw away my original release 3D copy because: idiot child.


still have mine!

I had given away all my 45's when I was young and had moved onto albums.... I leaned my lesson.


----------



## pmsummer

CAPE TOWN REVISITED
Abdullah Ibrahim Trio
*Abdullah Ibrahim* - piano, composer
Marcus McLaurine - bass
George Gray - drums
_
Edition MAWI_


----------



## pmsummer

_OF RIVERS AND RELIGION - AFTER THE BALL_ (Two CDs, One Disc)










OF RIVERS AND RELIGION
John Fahey and his Orchestra
*John Fahey* - guitar
Chris Darrow - guitar, dobro, fiddle, mandolin
Joel Druckman - double bass
Jack Feierman - trumpet
Ira Nepus - trombone
Joanne Grauer - piano, calliope
Nappy La Mare - banjo
Alan Reuse - banjo
Joe Darensbourgh - clarinet
_
Reprise - BGO Records_










AFTER THE BALL
John Fahey and his Orchestra
*John Fahey* - guitar
Chris Darrow - guitar, fiddle
Joel Druckman - double bass
Dick Cary - piano, horn
Joe Darensbourg - clarinet
Jack Feierman - trumpet
Peter Jameson - guitar
John Rotella - saxophone
Allen Reuse - banjo, mandolin, ukulele
Britt Woodman - trombone
_
Reprise - BGO Records_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENCHANTED GARDEN
*John Renbourn Group*
_
Transatlantic_


----------



## Vronsky

Tangerine Dream: Sorcerer (1977)


----------



## Vronsky

Julie Slick & Marco Machera: Fourth Dementia (2014)


----------



## Vronsky

Tangerine Dream: Stratosfear (1976)


----------



## bharbeke

Sara Evans - Slow Me Down album


----------



## Merl

Love this album. Not everyone likes post-rock but i do. This lot are great live. Nice bunch of guys too (met them in Dundee some years back)


----------



## bharbeke

Blackhawk has some good tunes, and they play most of them in this concert. If you want to hear more, try to find some clips of them before 2008 or after 2010 when Dave Robbins rejoined the band (he was one of the original three members).


----------



## haydnguy

This didn't make the cut in the Best Halloween thread but I always post this video (somewhere) on Halloween so here it is this year.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

ldiat said:


>


The Crossroads Guitar Festival DVDs are full of great performances!


----------



## philoctetes

Always work... go to church... do-do-do right... ah-ah-ah


----------



## Vronsky

Swans: The Burning World (1989)


----------



## Biwa

From Whence We Came

Ensemble Galilei


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Blue Moods (1955)


----------



## pmsummer

TELEPATHY
_2 Great Albums: Live at Village West - Telephone_
*Ron Carter* - double bass
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## Vronsky

Pink Floyd: Meddle (1971)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Out today is new live album by Opeth! This is the first track


----------



## Vronsky

John Coltrane: A Love Supreme (1965)


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIAS
_For Guitar and Banjo_
*Sandy Bull* - guitar, oud, banjo
Billy Higgins - drums
_
Vanguard_


----------



## rbacce




----------



## jim prideaux

a significant part of yesterday was spent listening to two Dylan albums-John Wesley Harding and Modern Times.

this morning has included revisiting Elvis Costello's Imperial Bedroom.....

...and before I focus my attention on the 'Saturday Symphony' I will be listening to the glorious Marquee Moon (Television)

yesterday I discovered that my Blood on the Tracks CD case was empty so I am awaiting a new copy in the post...just when I really wanted to listen to it as well (yes, I know spotify would have provided an immediate resolution but really!!!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

After staying out longer than I should last night I blew the morning cobwebs away with this earlier. Forget _Rockin' All Over the World_ and all the lightweight dreck that came after - this 1976 live album recorded at the Glasgow Apollo showed that Quo were a different sort of animal altogether before then. Also, this is the first album I ever bought (I think).


----------



## starthrower

Apostrophe's Parallel Universe


----------



## philoctetes

Geez, this thread is on a roll again...










Exploring Hassell's work on Spotify, this is a good one...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## senza sordino

I'm not sure what possessed me to listen to these today, I was in an old mood. Music from my parents early childhood and before.

Count Basie, from my collection of CDs. All his greatest hits. Lots of fun. Those cats can swing.









Artie Shaw from Spotify. Terrific clarinet playing. Traffic Jam is a killer track.









South Pacific. My guilty pleasure is musicals. This new recording is recorded by the Broadway Show cast I saw when I was in New York in 2010. There ain't nothing like a broadway show. My cd









Dizzy Gillespie, from Spotify. Great stuff









Billie Holiday from Spotify. I was in New York in the summer of 2010. Autumn in New York is my favourite track.


----------



## Vronsky

The Moody Blues: Days Of Future Passed (1967)


----------



## rbacce

Monty Adkins - Panel no. 2, To Ethan


----------



## eljr

A super 2017 release.


----------



## jim prideaux

live 'disc' from 'A Millers Tale'-a Tom Verlaine Anthology.

as I have commented in a number of posts I have recently returned to Television....and how rewarding and enjoyable it has been!!!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Vronsky

John Coltrane: Stardust (1963)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Barbebleu

Joanna Newsom - Walnut Whales (e.p.). Not for everyone but definitely for me! On hearing her my wife commented that Joanna couldn't sing. My response to that is that singing is about communication and, regardless of the timbre and quality of voice, if they're communicating then they're doing the job!

Personally, I love her voice and her songwriting is exceptional. 

And frankly, in the end, that's all that really matters:lol:


----------



## pmsummer

ARRIVAL
_Jazz/Concord and Seven, Come Eleven: Two Classic Albums_
*Herb Ellis* - guitar
*Joe Pass* - guitar
Ray Brown - bass
Jake Hanna - drums
_
Concord_


----------



## Vronsky

Blue Lester: The Immortal Lester Young (1956)


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Nefertiti (1968)


----------



## starthrower

Sublime!


----------



## starthrower

Love the sound of this album! Billy Gibbons never captured better guitar tones on record.


----------



## bharbeke

"She Loves My Automobile" and "Hi Fi Mama" are two very good songs off that album.


----------



## pmsummer

IDLE MOMENTS
*Grant Green* - guitar
Bobby Hutcherson - vibes
Joe Henderson - tenor sax
Duke Pearson - piano
Bob Cranshaw - bass
Al Harewood - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Relaxin' with the Miles Davis Quintet (1958)


----------



## Vronsky

Daniel Schnyder: Worlds Beyond Faust (2009)


----------



## pmsummer

NUESTRO SON BARROCO
_Diferencias e Invenciones_
*Tembembe Ensamble Continuo*

_FONCA/Conaculta_


----------



## Vronsky

Far East Family Band: The Cave Down To The Earth (1975)


----------



## tdc

Dear Rouge - Live Through The Night


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums
_
Savoy Jazz_


----------



## Vronsky

Cecil Taylor: Unit Structures (1966)


----------



## eljr




----------



## rbacce




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Muse. High tech production. I like Muse, but don't often listen to them. I always thought they have a strange mashup of ideas, and also sound a little classical...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stumbled upon the new album from Robben Ford! Purple House.


----------



## Vronsky

Sonny Sharrock: Ask The Ages (1991)


----------



## Joe B

96/24 flac


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> 96/24 flac
> View attachment 109792


Joe B ~ I didn't know that you were a Rush fan, too!! Have you ever seen them live?


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> Joe B ~ I didn't know that you were a Rush fan, too!! Have you ever seen them live?


No I haven't. I lived in Kent, WA from 10/1/81-10/1/82 and worked in down town Seattle. One of the friends I met there was BIG into Rush and Pat Benatar. The music of both is burned into my brain. I've wanted this on disc for a long time but refused to buy it because of the compression issues with "remastered" discs from this era. I decided to download the hi res FLAC file yesterday after @eljr pointed me to HDtracks.com as a good source for downloading files. I am not disappointed. The sound quality is great.

I'm glad to see you're "back in action". I figured posting this would get a response from you since you've posted in the past that you're a big fan.:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Vronsky said:


> Cecil Taylor: Unit Structures (1966)


Absolutely brilliant album. I still have my vinyl copy.


----------



## Ingélou

The player/arranger posted this on MIMF and I think it's fab. 
(Probably helps that I've always loved Glenn Miller.)


----------



## Vronsky

Markus Reuter & Ian Boddy: Colour Division (2013)


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> Joe B ~ I didn't know that you were a Rush fan, too!! Have you ever seen them live?


welcome back! ...........


----------



## pmsummer

TELEPATHY
_2 Great Albums: Live at Village West - Telephone_
*Ron Carter* - double bass
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Quiet Nights (1963)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Mowgli

Vronsky said:


> Miles Davis: Quiet Nights (1963)


Played Dig, Modern Jazz Giants & Steamin' LPs over the weekend


----------



## eljr

Hope Sandoval / Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions
Through the Devil Softly


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Raleigh, NC, June 9, 2018

cd 1


----------



## pmsummer

MY LIFE IN THE BUSH OF GHOSTS
*Brian Eno
David Byrne*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Vronsky

Bill Evans: Another Time: The Hilversum Concert (1968)


----------



## Vronsky

Traffic: Mr. Fantasy (1967)


----------



## starthrower

Some other forums are reporting that Roy Clark died today. I haven't seen any official reports.


----------



## KenOC

Country star Roy Clark, the guitar virtuoso and singer who headlined the cornpone TV show "Hee Haw" for nearly a quarter century and was known for such hits as "Yesterday When I was Young" and "Honeymoon Feeling," has died. He was 85.

Publicist Jeremy Westby said Clark died Thursday due to complications from pneumonia at home in Tulsa, Okla.

--AP report


----------



## starthrower

RIP Roy Clark 1933-2018


----------



## pmsummer

Let'r RIP, Roy. God's speed!


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> MY LIFE IN THE BUSH OF GHOSTS
> *Brian Eno
> David Byrne*
> 
> _Nonesuch_


an amazing work...


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am a viking! HAHA \m/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my favorite albums! It's a mystery


----------



## elgar's ghost

elgars ghost said:


> Uriah Heep - _High and Mighty_ (1976):
> 
> 
> 
> The group's ninth studio album and by far their weakest - and also their lightest due to main songwriter Ken Hensley wanting to pursue a more commercial direction. Singer and original member David Byron was booted out shortly afterwards due to unprofessionalism brought on by his hard drinking, and bassist John Wetton left as well after a two-year stint. Unless it was simply a case of keeping his hand in I could never understand why Wetton joined in the first place - as much as I like Uriah Heep I thought him joining them was tantamount to slumming it.
> 
> After all this you may well ask why I still want to listen to it - all I can say is after not listening to it for years I just wanted to see if there are any redeeming elements which I've never noticed before! I won't be holding my breath...


Nope - in the final analysis it's **** awful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Explosive black metal here! Wowie!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower

Richard Thompson - More Guitar

A live CD I bought at the show last night. The CD is good but the show was better!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Mowgli

Was Billion Dollar Babies now Reservoir Dogs Soundtrack


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Byron the Aquarius, house/dance/electronic guy. Jazz house is a genre I guess. He seems to use the same software I'm struggling with, that is Native-Instruments Komplete. I played around trying to get to know it better. Look out for DJ KJ or not...


----------



## Merl

Dug this old one out. Arguably one of BOA's finest albums (after If An Angel came to see you and Aint Life Grand). Forget the single, High n Dry is a brilliant song.


----------



## Vronsky

Eric Dolphy: Out To Lunch (1964)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> Dug this old one out. Arguably one of BOA's finest albums (after If An Angel came to see you and Aint Life Grand). Forget the single, High n Dry is a brilliant song.


Double likes here. Lynyrd Skynyrd and the Allmans always seemed to get most of the Southern Rock kudos whereas BOA were usually dismissed by the critics as some kind of hick version of Grand Funk Railroad. They had three guitarists in their line-up before both LS and the Outlaws settled on the idea and their interplay was no less impressive.


----------



## Merl

elgars ghost said:


> Double likes here. Lynyrd Skynyrd and the Allmans always seemed to get most of the Southern Rock kudos whereas BOA were usually dismissed by the critics as some kind of hick version of Grand Funk Railroad. They had three guitarists in their line-up before both LS and the Outlaws settled on the idea and their interplay was no less impressive.


Totally agree. They were called the blacksheep of the southern bands but were way better than many of them. I was a massive Black Oak fan in my youth but never saw them live (sadly). Sold all my vinyl of theirs off years ago but still have them all on CD and mp3. Raunch N Roll is still one of the most underrated live albums of all time. Hot Rod and Mutants of the Monster are great tracks. In fact I've just played the whole of Aint Life Grand, this afternoon, whilst ironing. Such a great and unknown album. Back Door Man and Let Life be Good to You are crackers. God I love Jim Dandy's deep voice (I know some people never liked it). RIP guitarists Jimmy Henderson and Rickie Lee Reynolds.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Ain't Life Grand_ was the first of theirs I got, round about 1980 - their albums were difficult to obtain by then and I think my copy was an import.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Depeche Mode here. It's great! Never paid attention to them before. I'm turning electronic...


----------



## pmsummer

O FOR A THOUSAND TONGUES TO SING
_18th Century Gallery Hymns_
*Maddy Prior*
The Carnival Band
The Mellstock Band
_
Portrait_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Latest album by Robben Ford again. Before that more Depeche Mode again.


----------



## Biwa

Jimi Hendrix: Electric Ladyland

5.1 surround mix (Bluray audio)


----------



## pmsummer

THE ESSENTIAL JOHN FAHEY
*John Fahey* - guitar
_
Vanguard_


----------



## philoctetes

Everybody get in line


----------



## starthrower

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Latest album by Robben Ford again.


I like this tune from his last album.


----------



## jim prideaux

The Band-Live recording September 16th 1976, The Palladium NYC.

Sound quality not that great but who cares as there is an immediacy and energy that cannot be ignored!


----------



## LezLee

Introduced to this on a voting games thread elsewhere. Excellent! I'm hooked!


----------



## Vronsky

The Nice: Autumn '67 - Spring '68 (1972)


----------



## Mowgli

Earlier today - Dazed & Confused Soundtrack & Gardiner's Beethoven 5th & 6th
Now Traveling Wilburys Vol 1&3


----------



## philoctetes

Never seen this before and it is blowing my mind


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If Mountains Could Sing for string trio and jazz trio by Terje Rypdal...but is it non-classical?


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> If Mountains Could Sing for string trio and jazz trio by Terje Rypdal...but is it non-classical?


I feel your pain.


----------



## pmsummer

MORRIS ON
*John Kirkpatrick* - vocals, accordions, harmonium, etc.
Richard Thompson - electric guitar
Barry Dransfield - vocals, fiddle, acoustic guitar
Ashley Hutchings - vocals, bass guitar
Dave Mattacks - drums
_
Carthage_


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY CLASSICS
*Pentangle*

_Shanachie_


----------



## LezLee

Elbow with the BBC Concert Orchestra - Starlings. My favourite song by a favourite group. Saw them live a couple of years ago, just wonderful.


----------



## pmsummer

JAZZ
*Ry Cooder
Joseph Byrd*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## regenmusic




----------



## philoctetes

Back on the Front Line


----------



## pmsummer

BUFFALO SPRINGFIELD AGAIN
*Buffalo Springfield*
_
ATCO_


----------



## pmsummer

GOD DON'T NEVER CHANGE
_The Songs of..._
*Blind Willie Johnson*
The Blind Boys of Alabama, Tom Waits, Lucinda Williams, Cowboy Junkies, Rickie Lee Jones, Luther Dickinson, Susan Tedeschi and Derek Trucks, Maria McKee, Sinead O'Connor

_Alligator_


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD DOG / HAPPY MAN
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops and music boxes
Greg Leisz - pedal steel, Dobro, lap steel, Weissenborn, National steel guitar and mandolin
Wayne Horvitz - organ, piano, samples
Viktor Krauss - bass
Jim Keltner - drums and percussion
Ry Cooder - guitar
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Mowgli

riffs with words





the same but rowdier


----------



## Mowgli

Cosmik Debris in my earholes from Roxy CD1


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## eljr




----------



## LezLee

The wonderful Elvis Perkins (son of Anthony), don't know why he's not better known.


----------



## starthrower

Continuing with the rock...










First time listening to this since high school in the 70s. My wife digs it too!
Of course Peter followed up this classic with a dud soon to be lampooned
by the one and only Frank Zappa on Sheik Yerbouti.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who - _Quadrophenia_ (1973). Played this morning.

Peter Dennis Blandford Townshend's most expansive - and probably most expensive - Who project, at least of the ones he completed. The story about a rebellious, thrill-seeking London teenager c.1965 who quickly ends up disillusioned with everything he originally believed in is plainly and compellingly told over its 80+ minutes. The original packaging, well-reproduced for this 1996 CD re-issue, was excellent. The only downside to the whole thing was the production: thin and sounding oddly distant, as if piling on all the sound effects, tapes, synthesisers and horns had undermined the band's trademark bass/guitar/drums heft - to these ears the re-mastering here was never really an improvement on the original vinyl issue.

That said, _Quadrophenia_ is still, on the whole, a fantastic achievement and for me represents Townshend at his final creative peak, at least in terms of sheer ambition and scale. His work was much more low-key and introspective after that.


----------



## Joe B

24/96 FLAC
Rush - Freewill
Rush - Limelight
Rush - Tom Sawyer
Rush - New World Man
Rush - Subdivisions

I've got to get my rear in gear, walk the dog, stack wood (rain is coming), and rake the dog yard.
On another note, this definitely cleans the palate from the choral music I listened to this morning.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## eljr




----------



## senza sordino

I overdosed on prog rock tonight. Four hours of music

King Crimson Larks Tongue in Aspic (1973). A new purchase. I've never listened to this before. Pretty good. I wish I had known about this music as a teen, I would have loved it.









Rick Wakeman Six Wives of Henry VIII (1973), from Spotify 









Emerson, Lake and Palmer Pictures at an exhibition (1971) from Spotify 









Genesis Selling England by the Pound (1973). A cd I picked up second hand cheaply last summer









Pink Floyd Animals (1977). A cd I've had for years, it replaced my lp. When I was a teen, I'd come home for lunch. There'd be just enough time to play an album. I have memories of playing this at lunch, then racing off to my Physics class. 









That's a lot of rock and roll, back to classical music for a couple of weeks.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Played those a lot in my high school days. The KC Great Deceiver live sets are a good companion to the Larks Tongue album.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I'd play all those if I still had them (and a turntable) but I sold most of my vinyl years ago. The only one of the five I bought again on CD was the King Crimson album, which for me was essential.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Odyssey by Terje Rypdal.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

STOA
*Nik Bärtsch's Ronin*

_ECM_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tumbleweed Connection - Elton John


----------



## Dorsetmike

Focus in concert, Hamburger concerto


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Freakwater - _Old Paint_ (1995):

Great folk/country with absolutely no hint of post-modern pastiche or cheesy homage-paying. Excellent ensemble playing and harmonies to die for from Catherine Irwin and Janet Beveridge Bean. Although from new wave/alternative backgrounds this music is in their blood. Gram Parsons would have loved it - maybe his ghost does.


----------



## bharbeke

LeAnn Rimes - One Way Ticket

This and the Con Air theme are actually pretty good songs from her, though she is usually not my preference.


----------



## DeepR

Ozric Tentacles - Waterfall Cities - Spiralmind

One of their best.


----------



## Mowgli

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahead_Rings_Out
https://www.allmusic.com/album/ahead-rings-out-mw0000655074


----------



## philoctetes

dreams of forests caterpillars hanging gardens floating heads


----------



## pmsummer

ANGEL SONG
*Kenny Wheeler* - trumpet, flugelhorn
Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
Dave Holland - double-bass
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano, scat vocals 
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower

Found a used copy of this at local store. I'd never heard it before. It's okay, but nothing special. McCartney's vocals sound rather tired and hoarse on a number of tracks.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vronsky

Django Reinhardt: Django (1954)


----------



## bharbeke

Gary Hoey - Ho! Ho! Hoey!

This is a great guitar-centric Christmas album in the vein of Brian Setzer. Silent Night (embedded below) and God Rest are my two favorites from this album.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Mowgli

https://musicaficionado.blog/2018/11/28/relayer-by-yes/
44 years ago set into rhyme


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> Found a used copy of this at local store. I'd never heard it before. It's okay, but nothing special. McCartney's vocals sound rather tired and hoarse on a number of tracks.


My Mother bought Wings Over America back in 1976 or 1977, just after its release. I listened to it over and over and over, I probably wore out the LP. I was eleven at the time, and it is really the first rock and roll album I devoured. She said I ruined the album for her because I listened to it so often. It's not a very nice thing to say to an eleven year old, I remember her saying it all these years later. Probably a true statement, but not really the right thing to say to a sensitive child.

I haven't listened to it in decades now. I found other music; I've found other better music. I have the LP in my collection sitting in a box with other LPs, but I don't have a record player. It's in my Spotify saved list but I haven't got around to listening to it again. Maybe I will, maybe I won't.


----------



## LezLee

*Loose Lips Sink Ships* - The Wisdom of Karl Malone's Sternum Fin

From a voting game on the Goodreads forum.


----------



## pmsummer

TRAFFIC
*Traffic*
_
Island_


----------



## pmsummer

*Not sure what to file this hybrid under.*










ALFABETO
*Domenico Pellegrini, Giovanni Paolo Foscarini, Giovanni 
Battista Granata, Giovanni Paolo Corbetta, Francesco Foscarini, 
Francesco Corbetta*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director
_
Astreé_


----------



## philoctetes




----------



## Vronsky

Kadri Gopalnath, James Newton & Puvalur Srinivasan: Southern Brothers (1999)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

the sultry voice of Moldovan contralto Anisoara Puica singing a cover of "Milion Roz" (originally a Latvian pop song, but mostly it gets covered in various Eastern European countries like Russia and Ukraine)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Was checking out Blue Note records and discovered José James' new album "Lean On Me". It's all covers of Bill Withers songs. Oh yeah, that song!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The George Benson Cookbook. Fluffing my ears with some jazz tonight


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Chainsmokers! Wow, I'm listening to EDM and enjoying it


----------



## MattB

*Pink Floyd's The Wall (Redux)*

The Melvins, Sasquatch, ASG, Mos Generator, Scott Reeder, Mark Lanegan, Mars Red Sky, Pallbearer, Yawning Man...


----------



## LezLee

I've been a big fan of Micah's for many years and went to see him in a strange basement venue in Glasgow. He's consistently weird as is his wife who was wearing what appeared to be a school uniform dress of blue and white gingham with a little collar. Her drumming was less than adequate and her singing terrible. He must love her very much.
I still enjoy his music though!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ariana Grande  She's the most played this month on spotify. She used the f word with grateful...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and Khalid. Heard the whole album "Suncity". Only 20 years old singer/songwriter. I now know that I don't really know what pop music is...


----------



## starthrower

High energy funky stuff. Nothing like his ECM albums.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## LezLee

Although I realise Sandy Denny's version is sacred, I think Rufus's glorious voice gives it a real poignancy.
But then I have been a big fan for 20 years.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I almost feel guilty for not listening to Bach on 1st Sunday of Advent. Instead I've heard some of the most popular mainstream poppety pop music...This one by Post Malone is pretty good


----------



## rbacce




----------



## LezLee

Mike Read's setting of Betjeman's 'Myfanwy'. Love this song, though I've always thought it a bit creepy.


----------



## Barbebleu

I've been revisiting my Jay Farrar/Son Volt stuff. This afternoon it was the live album, Artifacts. Currently listening to Okehma and the Melody of Riot. Fabulous. Next up is the expanded version of Trace. Then probably Jeff Tweedy's new album, Warm. I'll finish the evening with Neil Young's Songs for Judy.


----------



## pmsummer

SANDY BULL
_Vanguard Visionaries_
*Sandy Bull* - guitar, oud, tape recorder
_
Vanguard_


----------



## Vronsky

Depeche Mode: Ultra (1997)


----------



## Mowgli

Ozzy Osbourne was my spirit animal in the mid 70's. Happy Birthday Ozzy!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I just ordered this whole album. Here is a sample track.


----------



## pmsummer

REGARDS FROM CHUCK PINK
*Leo Kottke* - guitar
_
Private Music_


----------



## pmsummer

PENGUIN EGGS
*Nic Jones*
_
Shanachie_


----------



## pmsummer

UNFINISHED HIGHBALLS
Terje Rypdal's Odyssey
*Terje Rypdal*
_
JZM_


----------



## pmsummer

GHOSTS
*English Acoustic Collective*
_
R.U.F._


----------



## Ingélou

We've just finished the Ken Burns film The Civil War - got the boxed set & have been watching for the past week or so - stunning, so sad, so riveting - and this tune at the centre of all.

(Jay Ungar - Ashokan Farewell)


----------



## starthrower

A long lost ECM album that is included in the new Art Ensemble box I just received.


----------



## Barbebleu

Back in the day I was a fanatical collector of ECM albums. That was one of them. Of course I still have all my vinyl ECMs. Actually I still have all my vinyl!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am really getting into this band.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miles on the cusp.

_Miles in the Sky_ (recorded 1968):



_Filles de Kilimanjaro_ (recorded 1968):



_Water Babies_ (recorded 1967 and 1968):


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Back in the day I was a fanatical collector of ECM albums. That was one of them. Of course I still have all my vinyl ECMs. Actually I still have all my vinyl!!


I love the Leo Smith album. It's on the meditative side with some beautiful flute playing. New Directions In Europe album is also included. It's a great sounding live record.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

last was a Moldovan contralto. this time a Ukrainian one


----------



## LezLee

A new form of season's greetings !


----------



## starthrower

3CD/DVD


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

Galactic Empire - Episode II

If you didn't realize how metal Star Wars is, this will help.


----------



## Mowgli

I listened to ELP all day








Now it's time for some Dominance & Submission and Flaming Telepaths


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Good stuff. Forty years on I'm still fond of those first three B.Ö.C albums.


----------



## LezLee

I love the weird lyrics! I saw Suede a couple of years ago, they're brilliant live.


----------



## Mowgli

https://www.allmusic.com/album/toad-mw0000748031


----------



## starthrower

Wonderful album from Lester Bowie filled with his ample charm and humor. This one is included in the new Art Ensemble box.


----------



## LezLee

Scott Walker - Farmer in the City

Not a big Scott Walker fan but a friend thought I'd like this. I do.


----------



## Mowgli

Good "import" 18+ year old CDR - sounds like soundboard - NP - No Quarter


----------



## LezLee




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The bass!


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Black Beauty: Miles Davis at Fillmore West_ (rec. 1970):

Love the way in which the improvised passages are often underpinned by a percolating funk groove but Airto Moreira's incongruous cuíca drum still has on me the effect of fingernails slowly scraping down a blackboard.


----------



## pmsummer

DEEP RIVER
_The Spirit of Gospel Music in Jazz_
*The Jim Cullum Jazz Band*
_with_ Clark Terry, Nicholas Payton, Topsy Chapman, Nina Ferro
_
Riverwalk_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Mowgli

"needle dropping" some old Hendrix imports to see what deserves shelfspace, bootsbox, 4salebox or shitbox. BOGv3 is amazing but strange to me. After 100's of original BOG spins anything similar will sound odd.
This baby gets shelfspace :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

A chance discovery, when I was looking for examples of 'where jazz meets classical' - and it's delightful.

James Price Johnson : Yamekraw (1927), arr. for jazz piano and orchestra by William Grant Still


----------



## eljr

A masterpiece from 1981:


----------



## eljr

Last time I listened to this I posted it in classical. Today I post it here in non classical. :devil:

It's cross over really.


----------



## eljr

more crossover....


----------



## SixFootScowl

Excellent covers of major metal bands:








1.	"Set Me Free", Sweet (1974)
2.	"Blackout", Scorpions (1982)
3.	"Heaven and Hell"	, Black Sabbath (1980)
4.	"Lights Out"	, UFO (1977)
5.	"Carry On Wayward Son", Kansas (1976)
6.	"Highway Star", Deep Purple (1972)
7.	"Shout It Out Loud", Kiss (1976)
8.	"Over the Mountain", Ozzy Osbourne (1981)
9.	"The Trooper", Iron Maiden (1983)
10.	"Breaking the Law", Judas Priest (1980)
11.	"On Fire", Van Halen (1978)
12.	"Immigrant Song", Led Zeppelin (1970)
13.	"God"	M. Sweet, Stryper (2011)

This album includes a cover of the Boston song 'Peace Of Mind' featuring Boston guitarist Tom Scholz.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Mowgli

Now playing :guitar:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar
*Miroslav Vitous* - bass bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

I can't lose four stone of weight not get my original hair colour back, but who cares - this is still timeless stuff...


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:








and excerpts from


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> I can't lose four stone of weight not get my original hair colour back, but who cares - this is still timeless stuff...


Had that on vinyl in the 70s/80s. Great album!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Awesome metal remakes of earlier Stryper songs.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Fritz Kobus said:


> Had that on vinyl in the 70s/80s. Great album!


Same here - one of the first twenty or so albums I bought, if memory serves. I like the encores bonus disc with the CD, though.


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> Same here - one of the first twenty or so albums I bought, if memory serves. I like the encores bonus disc with the CD, though.


I did not realize the CD has a bonus disk. I ought to look it up now that I have a resurgence in interest in listening to Metal (basically Stryper). My first Deep Purple album and one of my favorites is Machine Head. A really great song on Machine Head that sadly the radio stations ignored is Never Before--check out the opening riffs--awesome!


----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










and


----------



## Malx

Every year I give the best Christmas album EVER imo an airing - this is no happy clappy album all sides and aspects of Christmas are illustrated but there are some absolute classic tracks on it, including the Waitress's Christmas Wrapping and my personal favourite " Its a big Country" by Davitt Sigerson.

Seasons greetings to all.

View attachment 110683


View attachment 110684


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> 3CD/DVD


Wonderful folk rock of the highest order - I saw Sandy Denny live in November 1977, what a voice, sadly five months later she was dead. I still mourn her passing - a special talent.
Perhaps strangely I have thought of Emma Kirkby as being the classical Sandy Denny or vice versa.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Wonderful folk rock of the highest order - I saw Sandy Denny live in November 1977, what a voice, sadly five months later she was dead. I still mourn her passing - a special talent.
> Perhaps strangely I have thought of Emma Kirkby as being the classical Sandy Denny or vice versa.


Great band! And Jerry Donahue's guitar playing is superb! He had a severe stroke a couple years ago but he's trying his best. He can only play with his left hand.


----------



## Malx

A lot of talented musicians passed through Fairport Convention and the multitude of offshoots of the band - none much better than Richard Thompson - in my opinion one of the finest guitarists.

Currently listening to:

View attachment 110685


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Great band! And Jerry Donahue's guitar playing is superb! He had a severe stroke a couple years ago but he's trying his best. He can only play with his left hand.


A little historical background - Fotheringay Castle was where Queen Elizabeth 1st of England imprisoned Mary Queen of Scots and where ultimately Mary was was executed.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> A lot of talented musicians passed through Fairport Convention and the multitude of offshoots of the band - none much better than Richard Thompson - in my opinion one of the finest guitarists.


I just caught Richard in concert a few weeks back. He and his band were in great form.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> I just caught Richard in concert a few weeks back. He and his band were in great form.


Great to hear he still has the quality I remember from the past.
I don't manage to get to many gigs these days, plus I must be honest and say I saw so many of the bands and performers I still love in their heyday that part of me feels I may be disappointed to see them after so long.

Now listening to a vastly underrated Fairport Convention album (imo) - Angel Delight. 
And to think a couple of hours ago I was listening to Xenakis - isn't music a wonderful art-form!

View attachment 110687


But this is probably the one folk rock album everyone should own/hear:

View attachment 110688


----------



## starthrower

I don't think you would be disappointed. Richard's band is excellent, and RT is in great shape. Sings and plays with the energy of a 30 year old.


----------



## eljr




----------



## philoctetes

Midnight at the Oasis










And the Sam Raimi Award for Album Art of the Year goes to ... Kammerflim Kollektief


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have to admit that I really like Post Malone. Just listen to that bass on "Better Now". He has 10 times more listeners on spotify than Beethoven, but Beethoven is 10 times his senior...


----------



## Mowgli

Good Purple jams - NP Child In Time








Up next - DP Live from 72/73


----------



## pmsummer

A DAVE BRUBECK CHRISTMAS
*Dave Brubeck* - solo piano

_Telarc Jazz_


----------



## Red Terror

philoctetes said:


> Midnight at the Oasis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Sam Raimi Award for Album Art of the Year goes to ... Kammerflim Kollektief


Sam Raimi? The horrible director?


----------



## pmsummer

SNOW ANGELS
*Over The Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

NATT I BETLEHEM
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Tord Gustavsen* - piano
Sjur Miljeteig - trumpet
_
KKV_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

SUFI POETRY
_Ellipse In Illingen, Germany, January 21, 2009_
*Tord Gustavsen Trio
Trio Mediaeval*

_JZM Radio Transcription_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Slayer (Cult), to distance myself from a mail I wrote regarding insurance...wait, this makes me angry


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa - Rockin' Christmas Blues (short but sweet)


----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## Mowgli

1989


----------



## Mowgli

1987 - my favorite SRV VC so far


----------



## bharbeke

Do you have a favorite performance of Texas Flood, Mowgli? That's the SRV song I go for the most.


----------



## Vronsky

The Doors: The Doors (1967)


----------



## philoctetes

I had this guy's LP called Mobo back in the 80s, that was electric dub-jazz or something, this is almost classical... he can play.


----------



## regenmusic

The Nulton Sisters - What Is Love


----------



## Faramundo

Herbie Hancock : Head Hunters (1973)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

People get up and drive your funky soul.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite veteran Norwegian folk singer. Maybe his Swedish isn't so good, but this is very evocative. "Day by Day" is an English translation. I loved this song ever since I heard a tearful version in a TV movie.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:


I was way to cool to listen to Chicago when I was in school.

Luckily I "discovered" them about 15 years ago. Awesome spin!


----------



## eljr

This is what I was listening to when Chicago was in their prime. (I am listening to this again now!)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## SixFootScowl

Stryper: Soldiers Under Command--Live Video Link


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vronsky

The Doors: Strange Days (1967)


----------



## pmsummer

DECEMBER
_Piano Solos_
*George Winston*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
_& Friends

Atlantic_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vronsky said:


> The Doors: Strange Days (1967)


I loved reading about the sleeve. Apparently the strongman was a club doorman and the bloke playing the trumpet was a cab driver. The statuesque blond on the rear of the sleeve was photographed in the 90s in the same New York courtyard - her name is Zazel Wild.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beautiful Christmas song with Lemmy, Billy Gibbons and Dave Grohl


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vronsky

The Stranglers: No More Heroes (1977)


----------



## Barbebleu

Son Volt - Trace.


----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Red Terror

Vronsky said:


> The Doors: Strange Days (1967)


I could never get over Morrison's inane lyrics.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Colin M

George Harrison Living in the Material World

One of the lushest musical openings of modern pop with Give Me Love. This song also testified that we hadn’t gotten the memo right and yet that slide guitar seen even years earlier on Old Brown Shoe was going to continue to be a focus going forward

Not a perfect album by any means... George tended to look inward too often when putting lyrics to a great melody Sue Me blues being the latest example (see Savoy Truffle as the earliest example of several). But some magnificent songs surround this with heartfelt vocals from a young man unleashead mostly from the burden that became The Beatles...


----------



## Jacck

*Rick Wakeman - Piano Odyssey*
I am surprised how amazing these pop rock songs can sound on a piano. Rick Wakeman is great


----------



## Vronsky

Capability Brown: From Scratch (1972)


----------



## Faramundo

Herbie's best period according to me


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## SixFootScowl

wrong thread. ....


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Recorded 2015


----------



## elgar's ghost

Red Terror said:


> I could never get over Morrison's inane lyrics.


He was never the dazzling word-juggler that some Doors fanatics make him out to be (or the profound poet that Jim Morrison himself aspired to be) but on many occasions I thought his words complimented the music well - even enhancing it at times.


----------



## starthrower

Released 1977


----------



## pmsummer

NOËLS CELTIQUES
*Celtic Christmas Music from Brittany*
Ensemble Choral du Bout du Monde
_
Green Linnet_


----------



## starthrower

Best new Christmas song!


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS CAROLS FOR SOLO GUITAR
_Traditional_ 
*Charlie Byrd* - guitar
_
Koch_


----------



## pmsummer

DREAM SEASON

_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis* - harp
Jurji Konje - percussion
_
Telarc_


----------



## Vronsky

Julio Benavente Diaz: Charango and Songs from Cuzco (2002)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Steel Pulse
Caught You* (released as 'Reggae Fever' in the US)
[Universal, 1980]

We are clearing out our home prior to moving and I found this 1980 cassette...










*
Gregory Isaacs
Soon Forward*
[African Museum, 1979]

Just 'cos!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Blue Train*

I'm trying to listen to this in the background, but doggone it, I ... just ... can't. I'm never going to get anything done today.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

THE TRUMPET CHILD
*Over the Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT NOËLS
_Basque and Galician carols from Spain, medieval Dutch & French carols, and Renaissance tunes by Tilman Susato_
*Maggie Sansone* - hammered dulcimer
Ensemble Galilei
Marcia Diehl - recorder, bowed psaltery and pennywhistle
Jim Brooks - recorder and concertina
Sue Richards - Celtic harp
Carolyn Surrick - treble viol & bass viola da gamba
_with_ 
Bonnie Rideout - Scottish fiddle
Zan McLeod - cittern and guitar
Ben Harms - hand drums and medieval tambourine
_
Maggie's Music_


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE
*Windham Hill Artists*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## regenmusic

Associations - Jasper Van't Hof

If you like it, let it play, because it starts to get into some unique soloing, especially for that time, but for any time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

regenmusic said:


> If you like it, let it play, because it starts to get into some unique soloing, especially for that time, but for any time.


Yet another jazz artist I've never heard of. Of course, I stopped listening to jazz in 1975 (it was too distracting, and I had to concentrate on getting out of school), so I've missed on a lot. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## pmsummer

WASSAIL! WASSAIL!
*Early American Christmas Music*
Christmas Revels
with _Jean Ritchie_ & _Robert J. Lurtsema_
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

CELTIC CHRISTMAS
_Windham Hill Sampler_
*Various Artists*

_Windham Hill_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sweet cover of that 80's tune with sweet Alissa and co.


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous, Christmas Traditional, American Traditional, John Jacob Niles, John Francis Wade, George Frederick Handel, American Anonymous, Benjamin Franklin White, William Billings, Patsy Williamson, Carl Thiel, Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director

_Erato_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Metal from New Zealand in Maori! Think they are under 20 years old.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
*Bruce Cockburn*
_
Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

HI-FIDELITY HOLIDAY
_A Holiday Compilation in Stereo_
*Esquivel, Keb' Mo', Cocteau Twins, Dean Martin, Combustible Edison, Leonard Cohen, XTC, El Vez, James Brown, The Alarm, The Temptations, Peggy Lee, Robbie Robertson, The Blue Hawaiians, Bobby Darin*

_Starbucks/EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
*Maddy Prior*
The Carnival Band
_
MHS via Saydisc_


----------



## Vronsky

Darius Jones & Matthew Shipp: Cosmic Lieder (2011)


----------



## pmsummer

HOT JAZZ FOR A COOL YULE
_Live from the Riverwalk Landing_
The Jim Cullum Jazz Band
*Jim Cullum* - cornet, leader

_Pacific Vista - Riverwalk_


----------



## starthrower

Amazing trio!


----------



## starthrower

Planeta Imaginario-Biomasa on Cuneiform Records

Spanish jazz/rock sextet


----------



## Vronsky

VA: We Out Here (2018)


----------



## pmsummer

HARK!
*Richard Stoltzman*
_with_ Eddie Gomez, Dave Samuels, Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall 
Boys Choir of Harlem
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## starthrower

CD/DVD on Cuneiform Records


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jacck

Victor Villadangos: Guitar Music of Argentina, Vol. 1 (Pujol, Ayala, Falú, Heinze)


----------



## starthrower

From the 5 Original Albums set


----------



## elgar's ghost

Slade - _Slade Alive vol. 2_ - recorded in the USA and UK in 1976-77 and released in 1978. Despite enjoying pockets of support over the pond (Kiss and the Ramones were big fans) Slade never cracked it there in terms of sales even after two years of solid gigging. They were as raucous as ever on this album, recorded at the time when their star was waning in the UK after five mega-selling years, but it lacks the in-your-face spontaneity of their breakthrough first live album from 1972.


----------



## Vronsky

Albert Ayler Trio: Spiritual Unity (1965)


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS WITH SONOS HANDBELL ENSEMBLE
*Seasonal Favorites on Handbells*
Sonos Handbell Ensemble
James Meredith - director
_
Well-Tempered Productions_


----------



## eljr

One of the top 10 albums ever released in any genre:


----------



## Vronsky

Sonny Sharrock: Seize The Rainbow (1987)


----------



## Vronsky

Pharoah Sanders: Izipho Zam (1973)


----------



## pmsummer

MY HOLIDAY
*Mindy Smith*

_Vanguard_


----------



## starthrower

Recorded May 1963


----------



## pmsummer

BETHLEHEM AFTER DARK
*Butch Thompson* - piano
*Laura Sewell* - cello
_
Daring Records_


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY
_Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
*John Fahey*
_
Takoma_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Stryper: No More Hell to Pay.


----------



## pmsummer

A WAVERLY CONSORT CHRISTMAS
_From East Anglia to Appalachia_
Waverly Consort
*Michael Jaffee* - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## pmsummer

A GREAT BIG CHRISTMAS
_The Christmas Album_
*Tuba Meisters*

_tubameisters.com_


----------



## pmsummer

A STAR IN THE EAST
_Medieval Hungarian Christmas Music_
*Anonymous 4*
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr




----------



## SixFootScowl

Great set. Came with CD and DVD of the concert. Watched the DVD and am now on the CD.


----------



## Vronsky

Larry Coryell: The Restful Mind (1975)


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. Recorded live on August 19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arranger
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## pmsummer

A TOOLBOX CHRISTMAS
*Woody Philips*
_
Gourd Music_

Sort of a sentimental, melodic _Einstürzende Neubauten_ for the Holidays.


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Miles Ahead (1957)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Radio channel called Retro Christmas. No Christmas songs, but now James Brown


----------



## Vronsky

Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention: We're Only In It For The Money (1968)


----------



## Merl




----------



## Vronsky

Pixies: Doolittle (1989)


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
& Friends
_
Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS FOR ALL SEASONS
*Jean Ritchie* - vocals, dulcimer
Robert Abramson - harpsichord
LaNoue Davenport - recorder
_
Tradition_


----------



## Malx

Steely Dan, Pretzel Logic.


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICANA CHRISTMAS
*Vassar Clements*
Norman & Nancy Blake
Roy Huskey, Jr.
...and friends
_
Koch_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vintage Stryper:





Fast forward 30 years and watch them do it again:


----------



## Vronsky

The Stooges: The Stooges (1969)


----------



## Joe B

Track #3, "King of Kansas":


----------



## Joe B

Track #4, "Jesse James":


----------



## Joe B

Track #7, "Los Mambos":


----------



## Joe B

Track #3, "Sightseeing":


----------



## Joe B

Track #3, title track, "The First Circle":


----------



## Joe B

Track #3, "Last Train Home":


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS DAY IN THE MORNING
_A Revels Celebration of the Winter Solstice_
The Christmas Revels
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS & CAPERS
*Maddy Prior* &
The Carnival Band

_Park_


----------



## joen_cph

Nice, almost balladic stuff, with a twist.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vronsky said:


> The Stooges: The Stooges (1969)


That was the best Stooges album.


----------



## Vronsky

Fritz Kobus said:


> That was the best Stooges album.


Perfect album for the New Year's eve.

_It's another year for me and you
Another year with nothing to do. _


----------



## Manxfeeder

Strange choice for New Year's listening.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

London Calling by the Clash. Never before have I heard a whole Clash album in one go. It's pretty cool


----------



## starthrower

An album rejected by ABC/Impulse when Ra was under contract.


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS
*From the Old & New Worlds*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Guest

Link to the complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to the complete LP -






Scottish folk rock...


----------



## Guest

Link to full LP -






Another Scottish folk group featuring the lovely vocals of Karen Matheson...


----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE II
*Windham Hill Artists*

_Windham Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

DREAM SEASON
_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis* - harp
Jurji Konje - percussion
_
Telarc_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the BFG!!! :guitar: <3


----------



## Vronsky

Pixies: Trompe le Monde (1991)


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. Recorded live on August 19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arranger
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## Guest

Link to the full LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to the full LP -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mBym1ep-QysZNmHOxPo3-MaPIVFFeNj8E


----------



## Guest

Link to full LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to full LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to full LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to full LP -


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Queen live at the Rainbow 74 on my TV. Love it!


----------



## bharbeke

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 111286
> 
> It's the BFG!!! :guitar: <3


Thanks for letting me know of this album's existence (and, by extension, the 2015 BFG's album). I love his work in ZZ Top and as a guest artist on Brooks & Dunn's Honky Tonk Stomp.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bwv 1080

Wow, is Stryper still a thing? Remember them as cheezy 80s Christian hair metal band









One of the half dozen or so death metal bands I listen to regularly


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl

Bwv 1080 said:


> Wow, is Stryper still a thing? Remember them *as cheezy 80s Christian hair metal band*


Your opinion. But many who were not Christians had high regard for Stryper.

Not too cheesy to have three #1 videos on MTV either:


> We released the "Calling On You" video and that wound up at number one on MTV, beating out Bon Jovi and beating out Poison and Motley Crue. We released "Free" and it went to number one. We released "Honestly" and it went to number one.


Stryper frontman, Michael Sweet, gets a lot or respect from the metal world then and now as shown in this video with Testament's Alex Skolnick.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

Boogaloo Joe Jones: Introducing the Psychedelic Soul Jazz Guitar of Joe Jones (1968)


----------



## Guest

Afro Celt Sound System - Volume One - Sound Magic

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Talitha MacKenzie - "Solas"

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

"Mouth Music" - Mouth Music with Talitha MacKenzie

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Bwv 1080

Fritz Kobus said:


> Your opinion. But many who were not Christians had high regard for Stryper.
> 
> Not too cheesy to have three #1 videos on MTV either:
> 
> Stryper frontman, Michael Sweet, gets a lot or respect from the metal world then and now as shown in this video with Testament's Alex Skolnick.


Thats fair, but I cant ger past the outfits and vocals

This is a Christian metal band I like with proper metal vocals


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bwv 1080 said:


> Thats fair, but I cant ger past the outfits and vocals
> 
> This is a Christian metal band I like with proper metal vocals


I listened to the video. Too intense for me and I especially don't care for the vocals. I think I am too old school for this stuff. Back in the old days I never paid much attention to the glam bands, preferring straight out rock like Johnny Winter was doing in the early to mid-70s. Closest I ever got to metal in the past was Deep Purple, AC/DC, and Van Halen. Even the earlier Stryper is more rock than metal. I only recently discovered Stryper. Not sure what I would have thought of them in the 1980s, but quite fascinating too look back on them and their striped get-up.

I much prefer the music and vocals such as in this Stryper song from their 2018 release, which is way different from their 80s stuff:


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

"Real Life" - Magazine

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Joe B

"Captain Jack":


----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE IV
*Windham Hill Artists*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> CAROLS & CAPERS
> *Maddy Prior* &
> The Carnival Band
> 
> _Park_





pmsummer said:


> A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
> *Maddy Prior*
> The Carnival Band
> _
> MHS via Saydisc_


In honour of the Epiphany - Three Kings' Day - January 6th - 

Maddy Prior & The Carnival Band - "Carols & Capers" 

Link to complete LP -






Maddy Prior & The Carnival Band - "A Tapestry of Carols" -

Link to complete LP -


----------



## pmsummer

Donny Brook said:


> In honour of the Epiphany - Three Kings' Day - January 6th -
> 
> Maddy Prior & The Carnival Band - "Carols & Capers"
> 
> Link to complete LP -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy Prior & The Carnival Band - "A Tapestry of Carols" -
> 
> Link to complete LP -


And a happy Epiphany to you and yours!


----------



## LezLee

I'm not a big jazz fan but there's a really good programme called 'J to Z' on BBC Radio 3 on Saturday afternoons which often features less well-known stuff. I really like this from Gil Evans - 'Las Vegas Tango'


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Cookin' with The Miles Davis Quintet (1957)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A bit extreme...Once made by wild and angry Norwegian teenagers...


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
& Friends

_Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

IN C MALI
*Terry Riley*
Africa Express
André de Ridder - director
_
Transgressive_


----------



## LezLee

Not heard that version before. Brilliant! 
Thank you.


----------



## pmsummer

NATT I BETLEHEM
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Tord Gustavsen* - piano
Sjur Miljeteig - trumpet
_
KKV_


----------



## Bwv 1080

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> A bit extreme...Once made by wild and angry Norwegian teenagers...


And unfortunately some were / are Dead


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Planxty (1973)

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

TELEPATHY
_2 Great Albums: Live at Village West - Telephone_
*Ron Carter* - double bass
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

The Cure - "Three Imaginary Boys - Deluxe Edition" 

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Was a winner ever decided?


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## pmsummer

A late arrival.










CRESCENT CITY CHRISTMAS CARD
*Wynton Marsalis*

_Columbia_


----------



## bharbeke

Phantom of the Opera: 25th Anniversary event from Royal Albert Hall

It's a fascinating set to listen to, as this is from a live performance of the musical, so some details come through a lot more clearly than in the 2-disc Crawford set. Some of the tracks are among my favorite versions of the songs like the title track with the electric guitars at the end. In contrast, I did not like how the Phantom sang in his final confrontation very much. It sounded like he was concentrating too much on the acting and not enough on the singing/sync. YMMV


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Bert Jansch (1965 debut album) -

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

Bert Jansch and John Renbourn (1966)

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Draumkvedet or "Dream poem"...I grew up with this Norwegian medieval ballad in a version by Agnes Buen Garnås. It's kind of like Dante's Devine Comedy in folkmusic, about a man who fell asleep on Christmas Eve and woke on the 13th day. I haven't heard Bratland's version before, but I saw it performed at the theater ages ago.


----------



## Guest

*David Bowie - "Berlin Trilogy" -* 









Link to complete LP -














Link to complete LP -














Link to complete LP -


----------



## tdc

Thundercat - Them Changes


----------



## Vronsky

Far East Family Band: Nipponjin (1975)


----------



## senza sordino

King Crimson Lark's Tongue in Aspic









Emerson, Lake and Palmer Brain Salad Surgery 









Genesis Selling England by the Pound 









Yes Relayer









Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here









The last two evenings, most enjoyable


----------



## Guest

The Clash - "Cost of Living" EP released in May of 1979 -









Link to complete EP -






Paired with the follow up LP "London Calling" released in December of 1979 -









Link to complete LP -


----------



## Vronsky

Danzig: Danzig (1988)


----------



## pmsummer

NEW MOMENTUM
*Robert Irving III* - piano
Buster Williams - bass
Marlene - Rosenberg - bass
Yussef Ernie Adams - drums
_
Sonic Portraits_


----------



## Guest

I'm cheating a bit as I'm not actually currently listening to this LP but a post by Merl in a different thread about "Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds" triggered a long lost memory which produced this post and so :tiphat: to Merl for providing the inspiration to write about an LP that I listened to once a very long time ago and never again since.









""All This and World War II" is a 1976 musical documentary directed by Tony Palmer. It juxtaposes Beatles songs covered by a variety of musicians with World War II newsreel footage and 20th Century Fox films. The film was severely mauled by critics and lasted just two weeks in cinemas before being pulled.

The film featured clips from the Nazi Germany army newsreels, Edgar Bergen & Charlie McCarthy, Milton Berle, Humphrey Bogart, Richard Burton, Neville Chamberlain, Dwight D. Eisenhower, Clark Gable, Adolf Hitler, Bob Hope, Joseph P. Kennedy, Laurel and Hardy, James Mason, Benito Mussolini, Franklin Delano Roosevelt, Joseph Stalin and James Stewart, among others.

Critics savaged the movie with gusto, audiences stayed away, and Fox promptly yanked the film from release. The reviewer in the New York Daily News wrote that the film's PG rating had to have stood for "Positively Ghastly".

The original intention of the filmmakers was to use actual Beatles music in the film. The decision to use other artists covering Beatles music was made by the film's producers after they realised additional money could be made through a soundtrack album. The decision was a sound one, as the soundtrack actually generated more revenue than the film.

The album reached number 23 on the UK Albums Chart, with a total of seven weeks on that listing, and number 48 on the Billboard Top 200. It also made number 17 on the Dutch album charts and number 37 on the New Zealand album charts. Elton John's rendition of "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds", when previously released as a single in 1974, had been a US number one hit. Rod Stewart's version of "Get Back" was subsequently released and became a UK hit single. Ambrosia's cover version of "Magical Mystery Tour" was released and became a US hit single reaching No. 39 on the Billboard chart."

1. "Magical Mystery Tour" Ambrosia

2. "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" (Features John Lennon (under the pseudonym "Dr. Winston O'Boogie") on lead guitar & backing vocals) Elton John

3. "Golden Slumbers"/"Carry That Weight" The Bee Gees

4. "I Am the Walrus" Leo Sayer

5. "She's Leaving Home" Bryan Ferry

6. "Lovely Rita" Roy Wood

7. "When I'm Sixty-Four" Keith Moon

8. "Get Back" Rod Stewart

9. "Let It Be" Leo Sayer

10. "Yesterday" David Essex

11. "With a Little Help from My Friends"/"Nowhere Man" Jeff Lynne

12. "Because" Lynsey de Paul

13. "She Came In Through The Bathroom Window" The Bee Gees

14. "Michelle" Richard Cocciante

15. "We Can Work It Out" The Four Seasons

16. "The Fool on the Hill" Helen Reddy

17. "Maxwell's Silver Hammer" Frankie Laine

18. "Hey Jude" The Brothers Johnson

19. "Polythene Pam" Roy Wood

20. "Sun King" The Bee Gees

21. "Getting Better" Status Quo

22. "The Long and Winding Road" Leo Sayer

23. "Help!" Henry Gross

24. "Strawberry Fields Forever" Peter Gabriel

25. "A Day in the Life" Frankie Valli

26. "Come Together" Tina Turner

27. "You Never Give Me Your Money" Wil Malone & Lou Reizner

28. "The End" The London Symphony Orchestra

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

"Scared to Dance" - Skids

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Merl

Donny Brook said:


> View attachment 111522
> 
> 
> "Scared to Dance" - Skids
> 
> Link to complete LP -


I teach around the corner from where the Skids used to rehearse. I taught the original bassist's nephew 4 years sgo. Btw, im a huge Skids fan and saw them back in 79.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> I teach around the corner from where the Skids used to rehearse. I taught the original bassist's nephew 4 years sgo. Btw, im a huge Skids fan and saw them back in 79.


Same here - saw them (and Big Country) every chance that I had and bought everything they ever released. I was just mesmerized by Stuart Adamson's playing - one of the all-time greats - a first-tier player.

RIP - Stuart Adamson - December 16, 2001.


----------



## pmsummer

DANGEROUS
*Wes Montgomery*

_Milestone - Fantasy_


----------



## LezLee

My very favourite band. I didn't discover them till after Jason Molina died and was devastated to realise I'd never see them.


----------



## pmsummer

QSF PLAYS BRUBECK
*Dave Brubeck, Paul Desmond*
Quartet San Francisco
Jeremy Cohen - violin
Alisa Rose - violin
Keith Lawrence - viola
Michelle Djokic - cello​_
ViolinJazz_


----------



## Vronsky

Lester Young & Harry Edison: Pres & Sweets (1955)


----------



## Guest

Since there isn't a "Non-Classical that I'm currently NOT listening to" thread this long-lost "classic" needs a home and thus here 'tis -









Link to complete LP -






Side one

1. "Introducing Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" 
- "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" - The Bee Gees and Paul Nicholas
- "With a Little Help from My Friends" - Peter Frampton and The Bee Gees

2. "Here Comes the Sun" - Sandy Farina

3. "Getting Better" - Peter Frampton and The Bee Gees

4. "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" - Dianne Steinberg and Stargard

5. "I Want You (She's So Heavy)" -The Bee Gees, Dianne Steinberg, Paul Nicholas, Donald Pleasence, Stargard

Side two

1. "Good Morning Good Morning" - Paul Nicholas, Peter Frampton and The Bee Gees

2. "She's Leaving Home" - The Bee Gees, Jay MacIntosh and John Wheeler

3. "You Never Give Me Your Money" - Paul Nicholas and Dianne Steinberg

4. "Oh! Darling" - Robin Gibb

5. "Maxwell's Silver Hammer" - Steve Martin

6. - "Rise to Stardom Suite" 
- "Polythene Pam" - The Bee Gees
- "She Came in Through the Bathroom Window" - Peter Frampton and The Bee Gees
- "Nowhere Man" - The Bee Gees
- "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise)" - Peter Frampton and The Bee Gees

Side three

1. - "Got to Get You into My Life" - Earth, Wind & Fire

2. - "Strawberry Fields Forever" - Sandy Farina

3. - "When I'm Sixty-Four" - Frankie Howerd and Sandy Farina

4. -"Mean Mr. Mustard" - Frankie Howerd

5. - "Fixing a Hole" - George Burns

6. - "Because" - Alice Cooper and The Bee Gees

7. - "The Death of Strawberry" 
- "Golden Slumbers" - Peter Frampton
- "Carry That Weight" - The Bee Gees

Side four

1. - "Come Together" - Aerosmith

2. - "Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite!" - Peter Frampton, The Bee Gees, and George Burns

3. - "The Long and Winding Road" - Peter Frampton

4. "A Day in the Life" - Barry Gibb and The Bee Gees

5. "Get Back" - Billy Preston

6. "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Finale)" - Full cast

"Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band is a double album produced by George Martin, featuring covers of songs by the Beatles. It was released in July 1978, as the soundtrack to the film Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, which starred the Bee Gees, Peter Frampton and Steve Martin.

The release made history as being the first record to "return platinum", with over four million copies of it taken off store shelves and shipped back to distributors. *Hundreds of thousands of copies of the album ended up being destroyed by RSO.* The company itself experienced a considerable financial loss and the Bee Gees as a group had their musical reputation tarnished, though other involved bands such as Aerosmith were unscathed in terms of their popularity.

In a contemporary review for The Village Voice, music critic Robert Christgau gave the album a D+ rating with an added "Must to Avoid" warning. He wrote that, apart from the Earth, Wind & Fire and Aerosmith songs, "most of the arrangements are lifted whole without benefit of vocal presence (maybe Maurice should try hormones) or rhythmic integrity ('Can't we get a little of that disco feel in there, George?')"

Writing in The Rolling Stone Record Guide in 1983, Dave Marsh dismissed the soundtrack as "An utter travesty" and "Easily the worst album of any notoriety in this book." Marsh identified Aerosmith's "Come Together" and Earth, Wind & Fire's "Got to Get You into My Life" as the only competent renditions and concluded: "Two million people bought this album, which proves that P.T. Barnum was right and that euthanasia may have untapped possibilities."

According to Stephen Thomas Erlewine of AllMusic, the album suffers from clumsy performances by the Bee Gees, Frankie Howerd and Peter Frampton, as well as performers who were poorly suited to their song, including Steve Martin, George Burns and Alice Cooper. Erlewine says that the soundtrack has become "a legend in its own right" due to its unenviable reputation and adds that, while it has attracted a cult following, "there's no erasing the fact that this is an absolutely atrocious record".

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band debuted at number 7 on the U.S. Billboard album chart and stayed at number 5 for six weeks. Although there was reported resistance to the interpretation of the Beatles' songs, such as Martin's comedic take on "Maxwell's Silver Hammer", Earth, Wind & Fire's version of "Got To Get You Into My Life" became a million selling single, while Robin Gibb's "Oh! Darling" and Aerosmith's "Come Together" both charted in the top 40."

Full disclosure - I actually have this LP but in my defense it was given to me as a gift by an extraordinarily attractive woman (who went on to become and remain my wife) and to my everlasting credit I had the presence of mind and graciousness to hide my unmitigated horror and displayed a level of enthusiasm and delight to such an extent that I should have given serious thought to becoming a professional actor. And honestly... if she wasn't an extraordinarily attractive woman I would have handed it back with a rather brisk "Thanks, but no thanks"... At least I would like to think that I would have done so... but you never know...


----------



## Vronsky

The Jimi Hendrix Experience: Axis: Bold As Love (1967)


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Thundercat - Them Changes


Found the above track impressive, so now I'm listening to the full album.


----------



## Vronsky

Captain Beefheart: Strictly Personal (1968)


----------



## Malx

Vronsky said:


> Captain Beefheart: Strictly Personal (1968)


If the term 'classic album' has a more deserving recipient then I'd love to hear it - one of those albums I never tire of hearing.
It brings back many fond memories of times of youthful discovery - learning that there was a whole lot more to music than 'pop'.


----------



## Malx

The softer side of the Captain - but still the finest quality music and musicianship.

View attachment 111570


----------



## Malx

Last tonight/morning - track one from:

View attachment 111571


A bit different from the our Captain but a fine album nonetheless.


----------



## philoctetes

Having a happy friday

























Sorry about the images, will do better next time


----------



## Guest

"Mott the Hoople's new 6-CD box set Mental Train: The Island Years 1969-1971 revisits the band's earliest, pre-glam years in deluxe fashion. The set includes remastered and expanded versions of all four original Island releases; an entire disc of unheard and unreleased material; and a full disc of live and BBC performances."

https://theseconddisc.com/2018/09/k...les-island-years-premieres-unreleased-tracks/


----------



## Joe B

The Spirit of Radio
Freewill
Limelight
Tom Sawyer
New World Man
Subdivisions


----------



## Merl

Some nice dark folk music from one of my favourite albums of last year. White Buffalo meets Nick Cave in this guys music.


----------



## Vronsky

Sonic Youth: Daydream Nation (1988)


----------



## senza sordino

I've been indoors all day and working on my scale model. It will not be finished for several weeks yet. I decided to listen to some non classical. All on Spotify

Supertramp Crime of the Century. I used to listen to this band a lot, but I haven't listened in years. It was nice to revisit.









Queen A Night at the Opera. Bohemian rhapsody we've all heard hundreds of times over the years but I haven't heard the rest of the album for a few years.









Electric Light Orchestra, Eldorado. First time listening to this, mostly enjoyable 









Genesis The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway. For a while this album wasn't available on Spotify, and today I looked and suddenly there it was. So I listened. It's the first time I've heard this from start to finish. I knew a few songs but not the entire album. I didn't know Genesis as a kid, that's too bad because I'm sure I would have loved the band as a kid. I enjoyed listening to this today. 









The Alan Parsons Project, I Robot. The first time I've heard this album. Not bad, I generally liked it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Ingélou

Ah, lovely Roy Orbison - what a beautiful voice, what wonderful communication of emotion.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Guest

"*Violator*" - *Depeche Mode*

Link to complete LP -


----------



## Vronsky

Lou Reed: Berlin (1973)


----------



## Vronsky

The Stranglers: Black and White (1978)

Very underrated band, or at least that's my impression of it...


----------



## Red Terror

This 2015 stereo 'reimagining' of THRAK (by Jakko Jakszyk & Robert Fripp) is a revelation. A merely 'good' album as released in 1995 is now unequivically _excellent_.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Guest

The Clash are my current favorite. I'm working my way through their discography. Just finished their S/T debut, now onto Give 'Em Enough Rope. Not looking forward to Sandinista!


----------



## philoctetes

DrMike said:


> The Clash are my current favorite. I'm working my way through their discography. Just finished their S/T debut, now onto Give 'Em Enough Rope. Not looking forward to Sandinista!


Sandinista remains one of my favorite all-time albums. One big streak of creativity. The smokey Lee Perry-ish production just ices the cake.

I've been burning holes through the Kinks new 50th anniversary Village Green reissue. Sounds great and the bonus tracks are cherry-picked.


----------



## Guest

philoctetes said:


> Sandinista remains one of my favorite all-time albums. One big streak of creativity. The smokey Lee Perry-ish production just ices the cake.
> 
> I've been burning holes through the Kinks new 50th anniversary Village Green reissue. Sounds great and the bonus tracks are cherry-picked.


I could never truly appreciate it. And it isn't because I came at the Clash from their earlier work first. My first Clash album was Combat Rock, which is more like Sandinista! than the others. But Sandinista just never clicked - for one, they got too wrapped up in their hubris and the album is just too long, and there are many, many things that could (and should) have been cut. Did we really need "One More Dub" immediately after "One More Time" or children singing "Career Opportunities?"


----------



## philoctetes

"Did we really need "One More Dub" immediately after "One More Time" or children singing "Career Opportunities?""

YES! The whole point was to include dubs and have fun. For an album that is so political that is a major feat alone. They insisted on a bargain price too and PO'd Epic big time. Don't like dub reggae, too bad. Any of those tracks are more memorable than "Know Your Rights" etc. 

Combat Rock was actually a reversal from Sandinista due to all the criticism the latter received (didn't the Guardian use the word "hubris"?), an attempt to be more commercial, and it got them some hits, but it wasn't a better album.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

PATRICK STREET
*Patrick Street*
Kevin Burke - fiddle
Jackie Daly - accordion
Andy Irvine - vocals, bouzouki, mandolin, harmonica
Arty McGlynn - guitar​_Green Linnet_


----------



## pmsummer

SÓLAS
*Talitha MacKenzie* - vocals
_
Shanachie_


----------



## pmsummer

TRAV'LING HOME
*American Spirituals*
_1770-1870_
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## senza sordino

Les Paul and Mary Ford. A 2 CD collection of their hits. A recent purchase, I really like this music. Most of the songs are from 1950 to 1954. 









Thelonius Monk Brilliant Corners









Duke Ellington At Newport 1956









Miles Davis Porgy and Bess









Sonny Rollins Saxophone Colossus


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Les Paul and Mary Ford. A 2 CD collection of their hits. A recent purchase, I really like this music. Most of the songs are from 1950 to 1954.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thelonius Monk Brilliant Corners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke Ellington At Newport 1956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles Davis Porgy and Bess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Rollins Saxophone Colossus


Love the Ellington and the Rollins albums. Jazz masterpieces!


----------



## Guest

philoctetes said:


> "Did we really need "One More Dub" immediately after "One More Time" or children singing "Career Opportunities?""
> 
> YES! The whole point was to include dubs and have fun. For an album that is so political that is a major feat alone. They insisted on a bargain price too and PO'd Epic big time. Don't like dub reggae, too bad. Any of those tracks are more memorable than "Know Your Rights" etc.
> 
> Combat Rock was actually a reversal from Sandinista due to all the criticism the latter received (didn't the Guardian use the word "hubris"?), an attempt to be more commercial, and it got them some hits, but it wasn't a better album.


I think London Calling was a much greater achievement in showcasing the breadth of their talents and interests. It hits on so many levels, and I can't even think of a weak point in the whole album. I can't say the same for Sandinista. It just doesn't feel anywhere near as thought out and fully realized - more like a bunch of half thoughts. Some work, most don't. There is probably one good normal-sized album in there. Neither Sandinista! nor Combat Rock would be in my top 2 Clash albums. Their debut and London Calling hold those spots.


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Highlights From The Plugged Nickel (1965)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After being in a black metal mood lately, I have heard some blues and soul. Blues being Billy F Gibbons-Big Bad Blues & Gary Clark jr.-Live album, and soul being José James-Lean On Me (covers of Bill Withers album). Oh, the black metal was Marduk \m/


----------



## LezLee

Recommended by a Scottish friend


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

Blake Mills - Look
Andrew Cyrille - Lebroba
Willard Grant Conspiracy - Untethered
Art Ensemble of Chicago - Nice Guys


----------



## elgar's ghost

DrMike said:


> I think London Calling was a much greater achievement in showcasing the breadth of their talents and interests. It hits on so many levels, and I can't even think of a weak point in the whole album. I can't say the same for Sandinista. It just doesn't feel anywhere near as thought out and fully realized - more like a bunch of half thoughts. Some work, most don't. There is probably one good normal-sized album in there. Neither Sandinista! nor Combat Rock would be in my top 2 Clash albums. Their debut and London Calling hold those spots.


I can appreciate this view - _Sandinista!_ is a sprawling mess of an album but, as with the Beatles' _White Album_, it just seems to work for me, warts and all. The Clash wrote an incredible amount of music during 1979 and 1980 - probably enough for seven single albums if we include their non-album stuff.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Love songs from countries and centuries near and far... 
Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall_
Hirundo Maris
*Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice
_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## pmsummer

Red Terror said:


>


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My favorite veteran Norwegian folk singer. Maybe his Swedish isn't so good, but this is very evocative. "Day by Day" is an English translation. I loved this song ever since I heard a tearful version in a TV movie.


Is he singing about the impending death of the Scandinavian welfare state?


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
> _Love songs from countries and centuries near and far...
> Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall_
> Hirundo Maris
> *Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
> *Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
> Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
> Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
> Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
> David Mayoral - percussion, voice
> _
> Carpe Diem_


Thanks P.M. That's it ordered! You just won't be warned will you. You seem determined to see me in the poorhouse!!


----------



## philoctetes

elgars ghost said:


> I can appreciate this view - _Sandinista!_ is a sprawling mess of an album but, as with the Beatles' _White Album_, it just seems to work for me, warts and all. The Clash wrote an incredible amount of music during 1979 and 1980 - probably enough for seven single albums if we include their non-album stuff.


I also like the Black Market Clash EP which indicates Sandinsta could have been even more bloated. Not the "Super" version. The original was available on CD for a short time as a Sony "Special Product". Armagideon Time could have been yet another side of Sandinista.

Deep into a Pink Floyd kick, collecting some of the new reissues which sound amazing. I was not a fan of the Wall and gave up on them at that point. Why? I was more into stuff like Sandinista! And I see know that I prefer Gilmore's cosmic visions to Waters' gutter rants. This one is arriving today.


----------



## Merl

elgars ghost said:


> I can appreciate this view - _Sandinista!_ is a sprawling mess of an album but, as with the Beatles' _White Album_, it just seems to work for me, warts and all. The Clash wrote an incredible amount of music during 1979 and 1980 - probably enough for seven single albums if we include their non-album stuff.


Yeah, I agree with Dr Mike. Sandinista is a lumbersome collection of great songs, average songs and a big pile of utter drivel. There's a fairly decent single album in there but nowt more. I find Combat Rock a much more coherent album. Tbh, although people rave about it, I find half of London Calling boring (some of it sounds like a rubbish Bob Dylan). I know that's contentious but compared to the excellent first album and the wonderful Give Em Enough Rope I find LC comes across as very clichéd. I think most people bought it for the cover and cos it looked as though it should be cool.


----------



## philoctetes

Merl said:


> Yeah, I agree with Dr Mike. Sandinista is a lumbersome collection of great songs, average songs and a big pile of utter drivel. There's a fairly decent single album in there but nowt more. I find Combat Rock a much more coherent album. Tbh, although people rave about it, I find half of London Calling boring (some of it sounds like a rubbish Bob Dylan). I know that's contentious but compared to the excellent first album and the wonderful Give Em Enough Rope I find LC comes across as very clichéd. I think most people bought it for the cover and cos it looked as though it should be cool.


I agree with your comments on LC. A lot of noise and virtue signalling but rather cliche at times. The title track and a few others are superb though.

To take a very cynical view, the Clash reached a peak with Give Em Enough Rope. London Calling took a more mainstream approach and was a great success commercially, but what next? IMO Some of the weaker tracks on GEER are better than most of the LC tracks. Last Gang in Town, for example.

Working with Jamaican producers gave them another successful lap around the track and provided those producers with overdue recognition and income. Lee Perry still remains one of the most unappreciated artists in popular music. Just my opinion of course.

Combat Rock has great singles while the rest is ugh... as you might guess I really missed the dub sound that came before...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If you like to drink beer and listen to metal on a friday night, just do it! Arch Enemy has a new album, kind of cheesy, it's all covers of everything from Tears for Fears to Judas Priest. Where's my cheese doodles...
...WAIT!!! This is not cheesy! It really kicks a$$!


----------



## starthrower

Listening to Tull in the car while the wife shops. So far went through three sides of Living In The Past, and now onto Thick As A Brick.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> Listening to Tull in the car while the wife shops. So far went through three sides of Living In The Past, and now onto Thick As A Brick.


Did she say "really don't mind if you sit this one out"?


----------



## starthrower

philoctetes said:


> Did she say "really don't mind if you sit this one out"?


Yeah, that's why I sat in the car listening to Driving Song, among others.


----------



## Red Terror

philoctetes said:


> I also like the Black Market Clash EP which indicates Sandinsta could have been even more bloated. Not the "Super" version. The original was available on CD for a short time as a Sony "Special Product". Armagideon Time could have been yet another side of Sandinista.
> 
> Deep into a Pink Floyd kick, collecting some of the new reissues which sound amazing. I was not a fan of the Wall and gave up on them at that point. Why? I was more into stuff like Sandinista! And I see know that I prefer Gilmore's cosmic visions to Waters' gutter rants. This one is arriving today.


Breakout your piggy bank, you've gotta get this baby, baby!


----------



## Malx

To many kitsch it may be but I still love this album:

View attachment 111798


----------



## Malx

Red Terror said:


> Breakout your piggy bank, you've gotta get this baby, baby!


Something troubles me - do we really need to hear everything a band put down - frankly a lot of the material on this type of release should be left in vaults. If they didn't deem it good enough to release at the time it probably wasn't.

I will concede there will be the odd gem in among the dross but please sift out the gems before release.


----------



## Red Terror

Malx said:


> Something troubles me - do we really need to hear everything a band put down - frankly a lot of the material on this type of release should be left in vaults. If they didn't deem it good enough to release at the time it probably wasn't.
> 
> I will concede there will be the odd gem in among the dross but please sift out the gems before release.


Have you listened to it? There are quite a few "gems" on this set.


----------



## Malx

I will admit I haven't listened to the box. 
There is more than I'd have the time to sample. But based on your statement "There are quite a few “gems” on this set" you are kinda endorsing my comment, in as much that quite a few gems to my mind doesn't justify the outlay for most listeners excepting die hard collectors.


----------



## Red Terror

Malx said:


> I will admit I haven't listened to the box.
> There is more than I'd have the time to sample. But based on your statement "There are quite a few "gems" on this set" you are kinda endorsing my comment, in as much that quite a few gems to my mind doesn't justify the outlay for most listeners excepting die hard collectors.


It's an exceptional set-I say that as a non-completist. I read quite a few reviews (as I often do) before buying, and was not disappointed. As a fan, this is probably the only Floyd box set you'd ever want or need to purchase.


----------



## Red Terror

Wonder what KC would sound like if Fripp was in the prodromal stage of full-blown psychosis? Search no more.


----------



## Red Terror

Let it be known that I am allergic to new-age music, but this lone recording is as close as I'll ever get to being a fan of the genre. Highly recommended.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some hardcore music with a Very Big Moose porter from Brewdog


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Let it be known that I am allergic to new-age music, but this lone recording is as close as I'll ever get to being a fan of the genre. Highly recommended.


I don't consider Tibbetts to be new age. He's more interesting than most of that stuff.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Michael Sweet (Stryper) "Bizarre" Official video featuring Todd Kearns (Slash):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Some early Stryper. These guys had to be pretty well known as at one time they had three videos in the top 10 rotation on MTV.


----------



## pmsummer

DEVOTIONS
*Ketil Bjørnstad*

_EmArcy_


----------



## starthrower

Released 1978


----------



## starthrower

Released 1976


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*
John Medeski - piano, organ
Kenny Wollesen - vibes
Trevor Dunn - bass
Joey Baron - drums
_
Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

Pay no attention to this window.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Why Not Me, William Shatner.*

Shatner's new country album. Pretty bad, and it's supposed to be.


----------



## starthrower

Released 1976


----------



## Manxfeeder

Miss Peggy Lee. Hoo boy, can she sing.


----------



## starthrower

Released 1988


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Don Ellis, Underground*

I'm reliving my college years. Don Ellis was so much fun to see live. Though John Prince at Cal State Long Beach warned me against the "Don Ellis Nervous Crap," I couldn't fight the feeling.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Diggin' some Peggy Lee.


----------



## pmsummer

OLLABELLE
*Ollabelle*

_DMZ - Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

TALES FROM THE ACOUSTIC PLANET
*Béla Fleck* - banjo
_...and a whole bunch of 'A-Listers'

Warner Bros._


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to a lot of non classical music the past couple of weeks, and I intend to continue this for a while. I'm feeling a bit nostalgic for my youth. I want to listen to some music I haven't heard in years, or music from my youth I never did listen to. Of course we didn't have Spotify 40 years ago. We had the radio but here we only heard singles and not the entire album. I didn't have much money to buy a lot of LPs, I didn't have a lot of friends and we moved a lot.

Genesis A Trick of the Tail. The first time I've listened to this. Pretty good 









Peter Frampton Frampton Comes Alive. I've heard a few tracks before, but the first time from start to finish. Pretty good 









Jeff Beck Wired. I used to have the LP, but only a couple of tracks got transferred to digital on my iPod. I haven't heard the other tracks in decades. Good stuff 









Supertramp Even in the Quietest Moments. I used to own the cassette (remember those?)









Electric Light Orchestra Out of the Blue. I remember this LP as a kid, but it's unlikely I heard it in its entirety. I would have liked it as a fourteen year old but now it is a bit boring. It's a double LP, but fortunately not too long









I want to hear the Genesis and Jeff Beck again.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

LAST DANCE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## LezLee

The wonderful David Byrne still going strong at 66.This is a really good album.


----------



## pmsummer

Nothing to see here. Keep moving.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Merl

As a Mancunian, I saw New Order more times than I could shake a stick at but just missed the Joy Division train. However, as a dark, grim Mancunian soundtrack of the time, Closer is hard to beat (Manchester in the late 70s wasnt nice) . At least the first few times I saw New Order we still got a few JD tracks (Ceremony, etc). Would have killed to hear Atmosphere played live though (even though they only performed it live a few times) . What a track!


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Merl said:


> As a Mancunian, I saw New Order more times than I could shake a stick at but just missed the Joy Division train. However, as a dark, grim Mancunian soundtrack of the time, Closer is hard to beat (Manchester in the late 70s wasnt nice) . At least the first few times I saw New Order we still got a few JD tracks (Ceremony, etc). Would have killed to hear Atmosphere played live though (even though they only performed it live a few times) . What a track!


In Canada when New Order released "Power, Corruption, and Lies" there was a sticker on the front of the LP which read "Does Not Contain Blue Monday" - I bought the UK 12" and the LP -











LP = 




Great, great band, eh?


----------



## LezLee

And then there's:


----------



## philoctetes

Apparently starthrower has quite the ECM collection  (envy) I used to be a reactionary about ECM (with a few exceptions like the AEC) but I've succumbed to a lot of it lately.

That Pink Floyd box has a 2CD condensed edition. Would this contain most of the gems you speak of? Two versions of Eugene! All of this is on Spotify so I don't have to buy it all.

My last post about Pink Floyd reveals some of my confusion about the band, especially how to split my opinion between Gilmore and Waters. I also vacillate a lot about the stuff starting with Animals forward... from space to earth and back again, it's a wild ride... Wire, another of my favorite bands has a similar tension between members, and seems to have some of that PF aesthetic...

Gonna put this on now while the sun drops


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

philoctetes said:


> Apparently starthrower has quite the ECM collection  (envy) I used to be a reactionary about ECM (with a few exceptions like the AEC) but I've succumbed to a lot of it lately.
> 
> That Pink Floyd box has a 2CD condensed edition. Would this contain most of the gems you speak of? All of this is on Spotify so I don't have to buy it all.
> 
> My last post about Pink Floyd reveals some of my confusion about the band, especially how to split my opinion between Gilmore and Waters. I also vaccilate a lot about the stuff starting with Animals forward... from space to earth and back again, it's a wild ride... Wire, another of my favorite bands has a similar tension between members, and seems to have some of that PF aesthetic...
> 
> Gonna put this on now while the sun drops


I didn't know there was a condensed edition-I have the complete box-set.

I don't care much for the Waters era, though I must say that 'Animals' and 'The Final Cut' are underrated. Never liked 'The Wall' but it's a good album, objectively speaking. I wouldn't bother with any of their output thereafter.


----------



## philoctetes

"For what it's worth, I think KC is a much better band."

I'd already perceived that. I'm still stuck in the 80s with them. Maybe I'll catch up with you someday. But we agree pretty much on what PF is best. I think the Wall should have left out the theatrical interludes and it would be great... being the guy who loves all of Sandinista! I know that doesn't make sense to anybody but me...

"in the Beechwoods" is on right now... I like it...


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC IS
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass, ukulele, music boxes
_
OKeh_


----------



## Red Terror

Persian classical music at its finest. It's a pity many at TC are not open to other classical music traditions.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## philoctetes

Red Terror said:


> Persian classical music at its finest. It's a pity many at TC are not open to other classical music traditions.


I've noticed, for what it's worth. I had a big Indian craze all last year when you weren't around. Became a fan of the rudra vina.Your selections are newer and perhaps more adventurous and I'll try to check them out.

That 2CD PF thingy is pretty good. "Stay" made a nice conclusion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> Persian classical music at its finest. It's a pity many at TC are not open to other classical music traditions.


Some may be like me. As much as I have sampled other classical traditions, none have really made me want to keep listening. Perhaps some other day I will see/hear it differently.

I do like Tuvan throat singing though. Is that a classical music tradition?


----------



## Red Terror

Fritz Kobus said:


> Some may be like me. As much as I have sampled other classical traditions, none have really made me want to keep listening. Perhaps some other day I will see/hear it differently.
> 
> I do like Tuvan throat singing though. Is that a classical music tradition?


Folk/Classical. It's been around for centuries in Central Asia.


----------



## Red Terror

philoctetes said:


> I've noticed, for what it's worth. I had a big Indian craze all last year when you weren't around. Became a fan of the rudra vina.Your selections are newer and perhaps more adventurous and I'll try to check them out.
> 
> That 2CD PF thingy is pretty good. "Stay" made a nice conclusion.


What 2CD PF thingy?

Have a listen to Kalhor's album here. I'd be interested to hear your opinion.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## philoctetes

I hear Belshazzar's Feast by Sibelius right now  in the Kalhor at 20 minutes I like it...


----------



## LezLee

Wow! Just listened to the whole of that Fard/Kalhor and recommended it to a fellow poster on Goodreads. I’m sure he’ll love it, thanks!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> Folk/Classical. It's been around for centuries in Central Asia.


Let's do it: 





This guy is pretty good:


----------



## senza sordino

Still more non classical. I've been listening to more non classical than classical lately. Just a phase.

The Police Regatta de Blanc. My sister was a big Police fan. I liked them too, but I couldn't admit it then. I couldn't like was she liked. But I like this music.









Elvis Costello This Year's Model. This is the first time listening to this all the way through. Pretty good.









The Pretenders debut album. The first time I've heard this, except for a couple of tracks. Pretty good also.









The Clash London Calling. The first time I've heard this from start to finish (if you can believe it). I liked it, and not quite what I expected 









U2 Boy. I used to own the cd, so I'm quite familiar with this. 









All on Spotify.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet* _with Eberhard Weber_
Gary Burton - vibraphone
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Eberhard Weber - double bass
Dan Gottlieb - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

senza sordino said:


> Still more non classical. I've been listening to more non classical than classical lately. Just a phase.
> 
> The Police Regatta de Blanc. My sister was a big Police fan. I liked them too, but I couldn't admit it then. I couldn't like was she liked. But I like this music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis Costello This Year's Model. This is the first time listening to this all the way through. Pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretenders debut album. The first time I've heard this, except for a couple of tracks. Pretty good also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clash London Calling. The first time I've heard this from start to finish (if you can believe it). I liked it, and not quite what I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2 Boy. I used to own the cd, so I'm quite familiar with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on Spotify.


A record label A&R friend of mine recommended the first Pretenders album to me back in ancient times during a late-night phone conversation. He said they were the 'next big thing'.

I didn't write the name of the band down, so when I went down to the indie record store, I came home with Throbbing Gristle's 'Third and Final Report'.

I don't regret the error, but it pays to write things down.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet* _with Eberhard Weber_
Gary Burton - vibraphone
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Eberhard Weber - double bass
Dan Gottlieb - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti Oficina Instrumental*
_
Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ACADEMY IN PERIL
*John Cale*
_
Edsel_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Live album by King Diamond out today. Heavy metal with high soaring vocals, as expected! I prefer Rob Halford for that kind of singing, but it's fun in an evil way (or opposite) 
like this:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I really like this guy. Have most of his albums.


----------



## pmsummer

UMMAGUMMA
*The Pink Floyd*
_
Harvest - EMI- Capitol_


----------



## starthrower

The rhythm section sounds great! These cats are in their late 70s.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> The rhythm section sounds great! These cats are in their late 70s.


It'd be great if someone like Steven Wilson would remaster all their great albums. Most of their early output suffers from muddy production.


----------



## Vronsky

Captain Beefheart: Safe as Milk (1967)


----------



## pmsummer

Vronsky said:


> Captain Beefheart: Safe as Milk (1967)


Like Double Plus.


----------



## Vronsky

Bill Laswell: Baselines (1983)


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING IN TONGUES
*Talking Heads*

_Sire_


----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBY
*Monica Zetterlund* - vocals
*Bill Evans* - piano
Chuck Israels - bass
Larry Bunker - drums
_
Philips Japan_


----------



## Vronsky

Grateful Dead: Anthem Of The Sun (1968)


----------



## philoctetes

Got lost in Armenia yesterday, via Spotify.. waking up to the duduk this morning...


----------



## Vronsky

Kevin Ayers: Whatevershebringswesing (1971)


----------



## starthrower

Ken Vandermark's current band.


----------



## Zofia




----------



## Jacck

I wanted to know what is the most hardcore metal song on the internet that I can find





this melodic romantic music sounds almost casual compared to some of the avant-garde stuff


----------



## Vronsky

Jefferson Airplane: After Bathing At Baxter's (1967)


----------



## Zofia




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jacck said:


> I wanted to know what is the most hardcore metal song on the internet that I can find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this melodic romantic music sounds almost casual compared to some of the avant-garde stuff


I guess all those were death metal. This one is pretty hardcore metal!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now, some funky stuff


----------



## starthrower

From Steve's 2 disc Live At The Village Vanguard Vol 1


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Walkin' (1957)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 112268
> 
> Now, some funky stuff


Photoshoped? She is so dark skinned never seen this before how cool!


----------



## Jacck

Munir Bashir - Arabesque (Mesopotamia)


----------



## pmsummer

VISIONS
_Music from Movies_
*Richard Stoltzman*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

COLD BLOW AND THE RAINY NIGHT
*Planxty*

_Shanachie_


----------



## starthrower

Worthy 2 disc set from extracted from the vaults.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This time you get to see him use the bottom half of the guitar. That's his wife (former guitar student) on the acoustic guitar.


----------



## pmsummer

CITÉ DE LA MUSIQUE
*Dino Saluzzi* - bandoneon
Marc Johnson - double-bass
José M. Saluzzi - guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

PUNCH
*Punch Brothers*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schifrin, The Dissection and Reconstruction, etc.
*

This is a weird and largely forgotten album from the '60s, putting a jazz spin on Renaissance/Baroque/Classical music. I thought it was cool when I was a teenager. The sidemen are incredible.


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schifrin, The Dissection and Reconstruction, etc.
> *
> 
> This is a weird and largely forgotten album from the '60s, putting a jazz spin on Renaissance/Baroque/Classical music. I thought it was cool when I was a teenager. The sidemen are incredible.
> 
> View attachment 112321


Me too (all of the above). Now I need to go up to the studio and find it in the shelves.


----------



## Vronsky

Jefferson Airplane: Surrealistic Pillow (1967)


----------



## Zofia




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one again.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Needed something noisy...


----------



## Vronsky

Parliament: Osmium (1970)


----------



## LezLee

Looking forward to his new album due in March


----------



## Red Terror

I don't like Genesis but I like Steve Hackett and this album is an excellent slab of prog deliciousness.


----------



## starthrower

I'm doin' a bit o' the Mule Skinner Blues!


----------



## pmsummer

FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*
_
BAG Production_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Worth another listen


----------



## Vronsky

Grateful Dead: Aoxomoxoa (1969)


----------



## starthrower

Long out of print debut album released in 1986.


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS OF A RAINY SEASON
_Solo Live_
*John Cale* - vocal, solo piano, acoustic guitar
_
Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

WOULDN'T YOU MISS ME?
The Best Of...
*Syd Barrett*

_Harvest_


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Workin' with the Miles Davis Quintet (1959)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Like many fridays, I have listened to some metal. Tonight I liked Yeruselem, almost ambient style & Vltimas, pretty extreme. I pre-ordered both from the record company. Birthdaypresent for myself


----------



## elgar's ghost

These three albums are fantastic. Sorry, but I can't be doing with his latin/world stuff which followed.


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> These three albums are fantastic. Sorry, but I can't be doing with his latin/world stuff which followed.


That's about as strong a first three albums as anyone has ever done. But I won't write off much of his later work (especially JAZZ, Bop Til You Drop, My Name Is Buddy, and his Latin opus, Mambo Senuendo). But when the politics override the artistry... the artistry usually suffers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've always admired your wider approach with all kinds of music, PM. Ry is a brilliant musician but he can only appeal to me with those early albums where he convincingly represents both a dustbowl white man and a black blues/folk musician within the space of half an hour.


----------



## starthrower

Great set here with Bobby King & Terry Evans spicing things up in the vocal dept.


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. Recorded live on August 19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arranger 
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## Joe B

24/96 FLAC file


----------



## regenmusic

Ina Martell - Blumen Aus Eis

Beautiful melody and language.

Flockenwirbel vor dem Haus,
Winter hat uns Glück gebracht.
Alles sieht verzaubert aus,
Märchen nur für uns erdacht.

Blumen aus Eis, 
blüh'n nur im Winter,
Küsse so heiss, 
schenk' ich dir immer,
im Pulverschnee,
am blauen See,
zu jeder Zeit.

Blumen aus Eis,
an Fensterscheiben,
ein Frühlingshauch
wird sie vertreiben,
doch einerlei,
denn für uns zwei
fängt die Liebe an.

Winter hängt die Fenster zu,
niemand hat uns zwei geseh'n.
Kühl schaut uns ein Schneemann zu,
dem wir eine Nase dreh'n.

Blumen aus Eis, 
blüh'n nur im Winter,
Küsse so heiss, 
schenk' ich dir immer,
im Pulverschnee,
am blauen See,
zu jeder Zeit.

Blumen aus Eis,
an Fensterscheiben,
ein Frühlingshauch
wird sie vertreiben,
doch einerlei,
denn für uns zwei
fängt die Liebe an.

Blumen aus Eis, 
blüh'n nur im Winter,
Küsse so heiss, 
ja, die schenk' ich dir immer,
im Pulverschnee,
am blauen See, 
zu jeder Zeit.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mother North from this one! 2nd last song. The opera chorus is singing the riffs  Love it!


----------



## starthrower

Jazz/Soul/Blues/Eastern exotica


----------



## Zofia




----------



## Merl

Still one of my favourite live post-rock bands.


----------



## starthrower

Just re-issued on ECM


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

here's some black/death metal


----------



## starthrower

Another re-issue just released.


----------



## Vronsky

The Brides Of Funkenstein: Never Buy Texas from a Cowboy (1979)


----------



## senza sordino

King Crimson In the Court of the Crimson King









Pink Floyd Atom Heart Mother, yes I admit, one of their weaker albums. Pink Floyd bootlegs have used this cover and called the album Dark Side of the Moo









Genesis Nursery Cryme, first time listening to this. 









Emerson Lake and Palmer debut album









Yes, The Yes Album. The millionth time I've heard this, it's my favourite Yes album. I never tire of this


----------



## starthrower

That Floyd album is pretty sad. The rest are fine!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

Released 1993/2019


----------



## MaxB




----------



## Vronsky

Jaco Pastorius: Word of Mouth (1981)


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA ANTIGUA
*Paul Desmond*- alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## senza sordino

The Beatles Magical Mystery Tour. The songs are pretty good, the concept is rather bland. (1967)









Moody Blues Days of Future Past. (1967)









Pink Floyd Piper at the Gates of Dawn (1967)









Jeff Beck Truth (1968) I had the LP but I never got a cd, I listened to it a lot as a kid. 









Jethro Tull Stand Up (1969). The first time I've heard this album, though I knew a few songs because I used to own a best of Jethro Tull on cassette


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Vronsky

Urbie Green: The Fox (1976)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My god! Wait until the banjo solo and...John Cage!


----------



## pmsummer

STEAL AWAY
_Spirituals, Hymns and Folk Songs_
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Hank Jones* - piano
_
Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

A bit of a hybrid...










OFFICIUM
_Soprano and tenor saxophones and choral skimmings from the 12th, 15th, and 16th centuries
Recorded September 1993, Propstei St. Gerold_
*Jan Garbarek* - soprano, tenor saxophones
*The Hilliard Ensemble*
David James - countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
John Potter - tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> That Floyd album is pretty sad. The rest are fine!


Strange, isn't it? Despite it's weaknesses I always liked _AHM_ - it's got a warm, bucolic vibe flowing through it.


----------



## Vronsky

Moby Grape: Grape Jam (1968)


----------



## Vronsky

The Stranglers: Rattus Norvegicus (1977)


----------



## pmsummer

UNCOMMON RITUAL
Edgar Meyer - double bass
Béla Fleck - banjo
Mike Marshall - mandolin

Sony


----------



## Jacck

Mesmerising sitar by Mita Nag


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> UNCOMMON RITUAL
> Edgar Meyer - double bass
> Béla Fleck - banjo
> Mike Marshall - mandolin
> 
> Sony


I remember the day I bought that one back in 1997. Brilliant album!

NP:


----------



## pmsummer

THE FROZEN BORDERLINE
1968-1970
_The Marble Index_ and _Desert Shore_
*Nico*
John Cale - arranger

_Elektra/Warner Bros. / Rhino_


----------



## pmsummer

BLUE LIGHT 'TIL DAWN
*Cassandra Wilson*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Strange, isn't it? Despite it's weaknesses I always liked _AHM_ - it's got a warm, bucolic vibe flowing through it.


I'll give it another listen. I swore off The Floyd for good after high school, but after almost 40 years I've collected their albums again on CD.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Borrowed from the library. Will listen in the car the rest of this week.


----------



## LezLee

Caught unawares, this can reduce me to tears. I always wonder why Satie is called 'Classical' but this isn't.


----------



## LezLee

A friend from the old Amazon forums once met Nico in Edinburgh and took her out for a coffee. He was completely entranced and overwhelmed! :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

FALLING OFF THE ROOF
*Ginger Baker Trio*
Ginger Baker - drums
Bill Frisell - guitars
Charlie Haden - bass
with Bela Fleck - banjo
and Jerry Hahn - electric guitar​
_Atlantic_


----------



## bharbeke

Fritz Kobus said:


> Borrowed from the library. Will listen in the car the rest of this week.


Did they have the 4-disc version? This is an amazing set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bharbeke said:


> Did they have the 4-disc version? This is an amazing set.


This was on a special display rack of CDs the library had recently acquired, so i did not look through the CD drawers, but I doubt they have the 4-disk set. There are some awesome tracks on this one. Some if it brings me images of Hendrix as I listen.


----------



## pmsummer

THE KNEE PLAYS
_Music for Robert Wilson's CIVIL warS_
*David Byrne*
The Dirty Dozen Jazz Band
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

MY NAME IS BUDDY
_Another Record By_
*Ry Cooder*
_
Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Discovered this album a few months ago; was very impressed when sampling through it. Finally am getting around to listening to the whole thing, and it's incredible! Anyone who's interested in prog or just rock in general, please listen to this album!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Merle Hazard giving us some of that "Ol' Atonal Music". Joyful stuff:


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano, scat vocals 
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## LezLee




----------



## LezLee

The magnificent Andrew Bird, from his new album, out next month.


----------



## Vronsky

Sun Ra: Atlantis (1969)


----------



## Vronsky

Blue Cheer: Vincebus Eruptum (1967)


----------



## Vronsky

Graham Central Station: Graham Central Station (1974)


----------



## Enthusiast

June Tabor & The Oyster Band


----------



## starthrower

I guess this would be called contemporary R&B. Vocals remind me of George Duke accompanied by Thundercat's accomplished bass playing.


----------



## bharbeke

The whole Aladdin Broadway soundtrack, but the overture is included above to give a taste


----------



## pmsummer

SPIRIT
*Spirit*
_
Ode_


----------



## pmsummer

SOLSTICE
SOUND AND SHADOWS
*Ralph Towner* - 12-string and classical guitars
Jan Garbarek - soprano and tenor saxophones
Eberhard Weber - bass, cello
Jon Christensen - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

SOLOMON'S SEAL
*The Pentangle*

_Reprise_


----------



## Vronsky

Charlie Haden: Silence (1989)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

APPALACHIA WALTZ
*Meyer - O'Connor - Traditional*
Yo-Yo Ma - cello
Edgar Meyer - bass
Mark O'Connor - violin
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Vronsky

VA: The Trombone Album (1995)


----------



## Jacck

Kronos Quartet - Flugufrelsarinn


----------



## starthrower

Inspired by the band's trip to China in the mid 90s.


----------



## Zofia

Claymore - OST


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> View attachment 112700
> 
> 
> I guess this would be called contemporary R&B. Vocals remind me of George Duke accompanied by Thundercat's accomplished bass playing.


He has a few good ideas but then proceeds to beat them to death.


----------



## Malx

Friday night is often the evening I stray into non classical areas, tonight's diversion has led me to these fine albums:

View attachment 112785


View attachment 112786


View attachment 112787


Nostalgia overload.


----------



## Malx

Now, a truly classic album:

View attachment 112790


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Malx

Velvet Underground:

View attachment 112792


Scritti Politti

View attachment 112793


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metal again, for me  Mayhem is pretty scary stuff!


----------



## Vronsky

Bill Laswell: Hear No Evil (1988)


----------



## Vronsky

Sun Ra: Cosmos (1976)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


That hair......... that clothing...:lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky

Curtis Fuller: New Trombone (1957)


----------



## LezLee




----------



## Zofia

My friend is the UK Scotland/England. He speaks English and the Gaelic languages (He has a very sexy accent  ). I first heard this song in the video game "Witcher 3 Wild Hunt". He told me it was a real song and showed me this video. Such beautiful music he teaches me some Gaelic songs. =)


----------



## Barbebleu

Zofia said:


> My friend is the UK Scotland/England. He speaks English and the Gaelic languages (He has a very sexy accent  ). I first heard this song in the video game "Witcher 3 Wild Hunt". He told me it was a real song and showed me this video. Such beautiful music he teaches me some Gaelic songs. =)


Try Julie Fowlis or Karine Polwart if you liked Capercaillie.


----------



## Barbebleu

At the moment I'm listening to Neil Young and The Promise of the Real - The Monsanto Years.


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa - Tour de Force (Royal Albert Hall discs)

The song Midnight Blues above was a highlight of this concert audio.


----------



## starthrower

The music is much better than the cheesy album covers. Some excellent British jazz featuring Kenny Wheeler, Gordon Beck, Norma Winstone, Roy Babbington, and Tony Levin (drums) not to be confused with the American bass & stick player.


----------



## starthrower

Rogerx said:


> That hair......... that clothing...:lol:


I know! Today's tattooed geeks and gals are much more attractive!


----------



## Zofia




----------



## regenmusic




----------



## Malx

A little earlier:

View attachment 112854


----------



## Malx

Now a classic that seems to get better with age:

View attachment 112856


Van and I parted ways sometime in the eighties - but some of his early work is indispensable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Smokey Robinson & The Miracles-Going To A Go-Go.


----------



## Red Terror

Essential.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ray Charles-What'd I Say


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Etta James-Love Songs


----------



## Vronsky

The Alan Parsons Project: Tales of Mystery and Imagination (1976)


----------



## Vronsky

Vronsky said:


> The Alan Parsons Project: Tales of Mystery and Imagination (1976)


This is by far the worst album I've heard this year.


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## pmsummer

FOOTPRINTS
*Jai Uttal* - arranger/composer, bells, cello, chimta, dotar, ektara, gopichard, gubgubbi, guitars, harmonium, kartals, shaker, swaramandala, synthesizer, vocals
Don Cherry - trumpet
Lakshmi Shankar - vocals

_Triloka_


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE "JAZZ GUITAR"
*Jim Hall Trio*
Jim Hall - guitar
Carl Perkins - piano
Red Mitchell - bass​_
Essential Jazz Classics_


----------



## Vronsky

Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson: It's Your World (1976)


----------



## Jacck

Be'lakor - Abeyance





awesome melodic death metal from Australia


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Zofia

*In Dreams - The Lord of The Rings (OST)*









So much feeling when I listen to this soundtrack...

_Guren glassui!_​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Black metal night for me. Mayhem, Urgehal & Automb (now) and whisky (only 3 small ones).


----------



## Vronsky

Sun Ra: Jazz in Silhouette (1959)


----------



## Red Terror

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Black metal night for me. Mayhem, Urgehal & Automb (now) and whisky (only 3 small ones).


A hell of a combination. Getting ready to invade Sweden?


----------



## Red Terror

Zofia said:


> *In Dreams - The Lord of The Rings (OST)*
> 
> View attachment 112900
> 
> 
> So much feeling when I listen to this soundtrack...
> 
> _Guren glassui!_​


Did Tolkien write these lyrics?


----------



## senza sordino

Tonight and yesterday evening

King Crimson Lark's Tongue in Aspic (1973)









Genesis Foxtrot. (1972) The first time I've heard this. Pretty good.









Jethro Tull Thick as a Brick (1972)









Pink Floyd Obscured by Clouds. (1972) A forgotten album between Meddle and Dark Side. I like it, but it's not anywhere near as good as its predecessor or next albums.









Emerson Lake and Palmer Tarkus. (1971) The title track is great, the rest (side two is not)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Wonder if your listening to Foxtrot has anything to do with a thread that recently I revived and accidentally started a little culture war in 

Anyway, good choices; here's mine:


----------



## LezLee

Heard for the first time yesterday on the radio. What a beautiful song!


----------



## bharbeke

Metal history of video games (through about 2015) - Awesome stuff!


----------



## starthrower

The original Al Kooper led ensemble. I just picked up the Sony Legacy Edition CD. The sound is very good. I love the Tim Buckley tune, Morning Glory.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Playing while driving in the snow.... Ignore the visuals.


----------



## Vronsky

Lester Young: Lester Young with the Oscar Peterson Trio (1952)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## JosefinaHW

Having as much fun as a rabbit in the snow... Here's the whole playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-c2xKNbkMkMPcIHHXhM0_4hg0bAlcxoA

And one to start:


----------



## starthrower

New re-issued edition with nine previously unreleased tracks.

This exceeds my expectations. Endless beauty and imagination all played with a delicate touch.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## pmsummer

MINDSIZE
SIN
*Poor Old Lu*
_
KMS_


----------



## starthrower

Bought this for driving music with the wife, but it's snowing like the North Pole today so it's getting a spin on the stereo.


----------



## Barbebleu

Weather Report - The legendary Live Tapes 1978-81


----------



## Vronsky

The Zombies: Begin Here (1965)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

<3 La Vida Es Un Carnaval-Celia Cruz <3


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## Vronsky

Moby Grape: Moby Grape (1967)


----------



## pmsummer

AOXOMOXOA
*Grateful Dead*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## pmsummer

TIME AND TIME AGAIN
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

PATRICK STREET
*Patrick Street*
Kevin Burke - fiddle
Jackie Daly - accordion
Andy Irvine - vocals, bouzouki, mandolin, harmonica
Arty McGlynn - guitar​_
Green Linnet_


----------



## Vronsky

John Cage & Sun Ra: John Cage Meets Sun Ra (1987)


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## starthrower

2 CD featuring John Scofield, Al Foster, Darryl Jones, Mino Cinelu, Robert Irving, Bill Evans


----------



## Guest

Bauhaus - Peter Murphy, Daniel Ash, Kevin Haskins, and David J


----------



## Vronsky

Graham Central Station: Release Yourself (1974)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Salsa on headphones. Tito Nieves y Sergio George live-Una Historia Musical.


----------



## Vronsky

Andrew Hill: Passing Ships (1969)


----------



## Vronsky

John Coltrane: Interstellar Space (1967)


----------



## Barbebleu

Oregon - Music for A Midsummer Night’s Dream.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Ianinmaschera

Jets to Brazil - Four Cornered Night


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dandy Warhols - _Thirteen Tales from Urban Bohemia_ (2000):

Good album with its fair share of diversity - indie-ish pop/rock, dense noise-rock, neo-psychedelia and what sounds like a tribute to Lee Hazelwood thrown in for good measure.


----------



## senza sordino

Genesis Duke. (1980) From Spotify. I knew a couple of the singles, but I've not heard the entire album. I generally liked it.









Genesis self titled album (1983). From Spotify. I think my sister had this album. I knew it, but hadn't heard it in years 









Asia debut album. (1982). On Spotify. A supergroup that can play lots of notes, but didn't bother writing good songs. That's 40 minutes of my time I'm not getting back.









Queen The Game (1980) Spotify. I prefer their earlier music. 









Pink Floyd The Final Cut (1983). From my collection of CDs. I'm surprised I didn't get this album until the early 2000s. In the early 80s I was obsessed with Pink Floyd's The Wall. Why didn't I buy The Final Cut in 1983? I like this album


----------



## MattB




----------



## Jacck

Psí vojáci - Tak akorát dlouhá (Sen v realitě)


----------



## Vronsky

Funkadelic: Standing On The Verge Of Getting It On (1974)


----------



## Guest

I'm making my way through U2's catalog. Currently up to The Joshua Tree. Really an excellent band, in my mind, up to and including Achtung Baby. The way they reinvented themselves for that album after accomplishing all they could in their previous sound, and then still stay on top. Their stuff beginning with Zooropa never resonated with me before. After a few years, giving it a fresh listen, we'll see if that opinion has changed.


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Get Up with It (1974)


----------



## pmsummer

ANGEL SONG
*Kenny Wheeler* - trumpet, flugelhorn
Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
Dave Holland - double-bass
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
_
ECM_


----------



## MattB

Chapter and Verse

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Death-The Sound of Perseverance.


----------



## Malx

Yes - Fragile

I remember buying this the day it was released back in November 1971 I was 14 at the time and a lot of my contemporaries thought the music was weird. But then again I thought the pop music they listened to was equally weird.

View attachment 113101


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa and Beth Hart - Live in Amsterdam






This singer/guitarist combo works extraordinarily well, and the horn section sounds mighty fine, too!


----------



## Vronsky

VA: Gender Wayang of Sukawati Village (1992)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Jacck

BOOZE & GLORY - "Only Fools Get Caught"




looks like some English skinheads


----------



## pmsummer

NUESTRO SON BARROCO
_Diferencias e Invenciones_
*Tembembe Ensamble Continuo*
_
FONCA/Conaculta_


----------



## starthrower

CD/DVD set. Amazing band. Sorta like the Italian Mahavishnu with a high powered vocalist.


----------



## LezLee

An old favourite


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Noname, Room 25*

I can't find a cover image small enough to post.

Finally, an interesting rapper. Her backgrounds are what we used to call cosmic jazz. I expect to hear a pop-in from Alice Coltrane and Pharaoh Sanders, which I could prefer over all the gutter language, but, hey, it's rap, so whatever.


----------



## Merl

Nice bit of sleaze for a Saturday night.


----------



## JosefinaHW

A recent new thread led me to watch and post this.... (Just two serious complaints--White?!?! get the hell out! and an automatic transmission?!?!?!--sacrilegious.) And, no, the man cannot play Bond, but the rest is fabulous.....


----------



## JosefinaHW

but one second of Ben Kingsley is enough to blow away anybody else.....


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
Gary Burton Quintet
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - electric bass
Bob Moses - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## Vronsky

Blue Cheer: Outsideinside (1968)










Moby Grape: Wow (1968)


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Doors - _Waiting for the Sun_ (1968): Their third album, which I listened to last night. It may not be the embarrassment of riches which made the first two albums so good but still contains three of the band's more enduring tracks - _Five to One_, _Hello, I Love You_ and _The Unknown Soldier_. The short running time of little over 33 minutes indicates that they were struggling to come up with new material by now but another reason was that they abandoned plans to include a side-long track called _The Celebration of the Lizard_ as they couldn't bang it into shape.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JosefinaHW said:


> A recent new thread led me to watch and post this....


Those are great.


----------



## LezLee

I always get laughed at for liking this as it's considered a bit naff.


----------



## pmsummer

TRAIL OF SOULS
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Knut Reiersru*d - guitar
In The Country
Morten Qvenild - piano
Roger Arntzen - double-bass
Pål Hausken - drums​_
ACT_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Diana Ross & the Supremes-Love Child


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

SALUTARE
*Improvisation on Liturgical Music of the Middle Ages*
_Ensemble Nu:n_

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## starthrower

I like this octet configuration of the band. It's much more diverse, and not all heavy guitar music like the quartet of almost 20 years ago.

Robert Fripp - guitar, keyboards, liner notes
Tony Levin - bass, chapman stick, voice, photography
Gavin Harrison - drums
Pat Mastelotto - drums
Jeremy Stacey - drums, keyboards
Jakko Jakszyk - guitar, flute, voice
Bill Rieflin - keyboards
Mel Collins - saxophone, flute


----------



## Vronsky

Frank Zappa & Mothers of Invention: Burnt Weeny Sandwich (1970)


----------



## Ingélou

I love this sort of piano - Blind John Davis, Every Day I have the Blues.


----------



## bharbeke

Tommy Castro - Can't Keep a Good Man Down and The Devil You Know

Very nice rock/blues sound here!


----------



## Vronsky

Far Out: Far Out (1973)

Far East Family Band/Far Out - A Japanese Space/Progressive rock band, not much popular on TC, but they have interesting material. They only existed for two years as Far East Family Band, released four albums. Far Out is the precursor of Far East Family Band and released only one album by that name. I've heard all 5 albums, I recommend them.


----------



## Jacck

Beth Hart - Caught Out In The Rain


----------



## regenmusic

Reflection/Sounds of Salvation "In the Dark" 1974


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Red Terror

LezLee said:


> I always get laughed at for liking this as it's considered a bit naff.


The lambada was all the rage when I was nine.


----------



## Jacck

Sun Quan The Emperor (Guzheng&Drum Ver.)


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## starthrower

Picked up a Japanese CD re-issue.


----------



## Armanvd

Listening to some Genesis songs.
Firth of fifth, The return of the giant hogweed, Mad man moon, etc.


----------



## starthrower

Always liked this slow soulful live performance. This upload retains the original solo section. FZ used only the head of the tune on the Vol 3 CD with a different solo spliced in.


----------



## millionrainbows

Back atcha, star thrower: I took a liking to this version of Filthy Habits. from YCDTOSA vol. 4.


----------



## millionrainbows

I love this album, and got to meet them backstage in Dallas.


----------



## Vronsky

Archie Shepp: Four for Trane (1964)


----------



## pmsummer

GUIDED TOUR
*Gary Burton*
The New Gary Burton Quartet
_
Mack Avenue_


----------



## Vronsky

Alexander von Schlippenbach Trio: Pakistani Pomade (1973)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening to an album like this brings home the connection between the USA and the UK and Ireland which goes back so long. There is joy here - there should be more and forget the differences.


----------



## Malx

The Doors - Strange Days.

View attachment 113432


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Für Elise here. Metal kind. I was 15 when this came. Just started my classical guitar lessons.


----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## senza sordino

The last couple of evenings

King Crimson In the Court of the Crimson King









Pink Floyd Ummagumma. I don't listen to this album much, once every several years. I like it, well most of it.









Genesis Trespass. The first time I've heard this. Though the song The Knife was familiar 









Traffic The Low Spark of a High Heeled Boys









Emerson Lake and Palmer Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## starthrower

I really enjoyed the Chicago set, so I went back to the record store and grabbed this one. Mel Collins on winds adds a lot to the ensemble.


----------



## pmsummer

NO. 3
*Fraunhofer Saintenmusik*

_Unsere Stimme_


----------



## LezLee

The brilliant Andrew Bird. New album comes out 22nd March.


----------



## pmsummer

THE PIPER AT THE GATES OF DAWN
_The_* Pink Floyd*

_EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
with Eberhard Weber
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

A TEMPORARY DIVE
*AneBrun*

_DetErMine_


----------



## Vronsky

Miles Davis: Filles de Kilimanjaro (1968)


----------



## LezLee

Getting my Sunday fix of Guy Garvey on BBC 6Music and loved this:


----------



## pmsummer

PUNCH
*Punch Brothers*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower

Mike Keneally - Scambot 1 Deluxe Edition

Released 2010


----------



## pmsummer

MAMBO SINUENDO
*Ry Cooder
Manuel Galbán*

_Nonesuch - Perro Verde_


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John* *Zorn*
John Medeski - piano, organ
Kenny Wollesen - vibes
Trevor Dunn - bass
Joey Baron - drums

_Tzadik_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## senza sordino

And now for something completely different

I've heard some of this music before but not programmed like this. An evening of New Age music from the 1970s. All from Spotify.

Brian Eno Another Green World (1975)









Kraftwerk Autobahn (1974)









Tangerine Dream Phaedra (1974)









Tangerine Dream Rubycon (1975)









David Bowie Low (1977)


----------



## LezLee

haydnguy said:


>


haydnguy- are you fully recovered from your fall? No concussion, I hope?


----------



## starthrower

Released 41 years ago, today.


----------



## philoctetes

Deluxe Edition, Disc 2 Singles


----------



## starthrower

15 characters


----------



## Malx

Wishbone Ash - New England

View attachment 113596


Traffic (in all but name) - Welcome to the Canteen.
wonderful live playing shines through less than perfect sound.

View attachment 113597


Traffic - When the Eagle Flies

View attachment 113598


Subconsciously this evening has become a monochrome album cover event.


----------



## LezLee

My online friend in Melbourne introduced me to the music of Charles (Chuck) Jenkins and the Zhivagos a while back and I've collected everything he's done. Not to be confused with the American country singer of the same name but nowhere near the same talent!


----------



## millionrainbows

Jan Ackerman's first solo album. He was in "Focus." I'd forgotten what an impression his music made on me back in 1972. Back then, I was absorbing everything. The opening cut "Fresh Air," clocking in at 19:55, is a free-form excursion that still sounds good to me today. Also, he does "Kemp's Jig" on nylon string, which inspired my first attempts at classical/Renaissance nylon-string guitar.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

A bit of a Zappa binge lately.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Love Firth of Fifth (and the rest of the album)


----------



## Boychev

Ornette Coleman - Dancing in Your Head (1977)


----------



## starthrower

Bill Bruford - Drums
Tony Levin - Bass, Stick
David Torn - Guitars
Chris Botti - Trumpet

Recorded Live


----------



## Jacck

Rick Wakeman - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Vronsky

Etta James: Etta James Sings Funk (1970)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Wishbone Ash - New England
> 
> View attachment 113596
> 
> 
> Traffic (in all but name) - Welcome to the Canteen.
> wonderful live playing shines through less than perfect sound.
> 
> View attachment 113597
> 
> 
> Traffic - When the Eagle Flies
> 
> View attachment 113598
> 
> 
> Subconsciously this evening has become a monochrome album cover event.


I always thought the cover for _When the Eagle Flies_ was pretty awful!


----------



## pmsummer

WRITTEN IN CHALK
*Buddy & Julie Miller*
_
New West_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tdc

Tool - _Swamp Song
_


----------



## Vronsky

Dave Holland: Seeds of Time (1985)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Love Firth of Fifth (and the rest of the album)


It's my favorite album of all time (Cinema Show and Firth of Fifth are two of my favorite pieces of music in any genre...) Foxtrot and other Genesis albums are right up there as well 

Anyway, here's what I'm listening to right now (for the first time, actually):









I also heard this for the first time last night; I liked it a lot, going to listen to it again soon:


----------



## LezLee

My favourite song from one of my favourite albums of all time.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

2/3 Rhythm section of Fugazi, 1/3 rock/jazz guitarist.
This new album from the Messthetics is really good. I have been a fan of Fugazi since I first heard their album Repeater, and one of the strongest aspects of that band was always their rhythm section, with Brendan Canty on drums and Joe Lally on bass. Their collaboration here with Anthony Pirog is not merely retread Fugazi material, but the blending of their rhythm section with some really good guitar work. The Fugazi guitar work was always good, and worked with the music, but was never really a focal point like it is here. A lot of it is more mellow than Fugazi, and not really directly comparable, but there are some moments where their roots shine through. Really good effort here - but be aware it is all instrumentals, no vocals.


----------



## Vronsky

Alex Chilton: Like Flies On Sherbert (1979)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Boychev

Darkthrone - A Blaze in the Northern Sky (1992)

_Hear a haunting chant
Lying in the northern wind
As the sky turns black
Clouds of melancholy
Rape the beams
Of a devoid dying sun
And the distant fog approaches_


----------



## deprofundis

Beleive it or not , im listening to black metal(ambient) Equimanthorn it's good darkness but uneven career some album are strong whit other , have filler tracks...

You like summerian black metal, there you have it Equimanthorn, i would not says it's the best band outhere or the worst, i really like some stuff they put out whilee other album it like ater on the back of a duck.


----------



## haydnguy

--------------------------------------------


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fairport Convention - _Angel Delight_ (1971):

Richard Thompson had left just before recording began but a couple of songs co-written by him feature here. Most of the album - the group's sixth - is _trad. arr._ which indicates a sudden dearth in the song-writing department due to Thompson's departure, but it is a strong and beautifully-played set nevertheless.


----------



## Vronsky

Nina Simone: High Priestess Of Soul (1967)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by In Flames. Yes, it's metal-friday again. These guys have become nu-metal lately, but I kind of like this one. Nu-metal for me is Limp Biscuit, which I totally avoid...


----------



## starthrower

This is a 5 disc set (3CD/2DVD) but the concert DVD alone is worth the price. Two and half hours of great music by Steve and band with guests John Wetton, Jakko Jakszyk, Nik Kershaw, Steve Rothery, and Amanda Lehmann.

1. Watcher of the Skies
2. The Chamber of 32 Doors
3. Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
4. Fly on a Windshield
5. Broadway Melody Of 1974
6. The Lamia
7. The Musical Box
8. Shadow of the Hierophant
9. Blood on the Rooftops
10. Unquiet Slumbers for the Sleepers
11. In That Quiet Earth
12. Afterglow
13. I Know What I Like
14. Dance on a Volcano
15. Entangled
16. Eleventh Earl of Mar
17. Supper's Ready
18. Firth of Fifth
19. Los Endos


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Armanvd

Kayhan Kalhor & Rembrandt Trio - It's Still Autumn (2019)


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the last tune, Lenny.


----------



## starthrower

Killer girl group it seems nobody but a few remember.


----------



## Haydn70

starthrower said:


> Killer girl group it seems nobody but a few remember.


I was 19 years old in 1971. I vaguely remember hearing about this group but don't remember hearing their music. But I do remember oh so well their 70s look which I loved: cute chicks with long, straight hair and no bras! Ah, those were the days!


----------



## Haydn70

The Everly Brothers, Two Yanks In England. Hands down, their version of _Pretty Flamingo_ is the best.


----------



## Vronsky

Pharoah Sanders: Karma (1969)


----------



## Vronsky

Kenny Dorham: Matador (1969)


----------



## Haydn70

One of the best things the Beach Boys did.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Honestly, the greatest


----------



## Haydn70

Great make-out music from Chris Montez and Kathy Young.


----------



## Haydn70

Great song by Tommy Roe.


----------



## Haydn70

A Del Shannon classic.


----------



## starthrower

Joe's Blue Note debut released 1991


----------



## Haydn70

Dion and the Belmonts sing _I Wonder Why_.

Arguably the quintessential doo *** record.


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*

_Concord Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

AMERICAN CLASSIC
*Willie Nelson*

_Blue Note_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Haydn70

Glen Campbell: Guess I'm Dumb

Brian Wilson "salutes" Burt Bacharach.


----------



## Vronsky

Nucleus: Elastic Rock (1970)


----------



## Haydn70

Vince Guaraldi Trio: _Cast Your Fate To The Wind_


----------



## Haydn70

Neil Diamond: _Do It_


----------



## Haydn70

The Four Seasons: _Save It For Me_


----------



## Haydn70

Randy and the Rainbows: Denise


----------



## Vronsky

The Doors: Absolutely Live (1970)


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums
_
Savoy Jazz_


----------



## Haydn70

The Crests: _Step By Step_


----------



## Haydn70

The Chimes: _Once In A While_


----------



## Haydn70

The Earls: _Remember Then_


----------



## Haydn70

The Tokens: _I Hear Trumpets Blow_


----------



## janxharris

Genesis Live - The Musical Box (2009 Remaster)


----------



## janxharris

Ben Howard - I Forget Where We Were - Live


----------



## elgar's ghost

In between the classical sessions I've been enjoying an XTC mini-binge over the last couple of days. There was so much pop/rock music which I disliked during the 1980s but XTC were always a group I had a lot of admiration for. _Drums and Wires_, their third album, still has that quirky, brittle quality which was a feature of their early output but represents a significant step forward in terms of texture variation and song-writing maturity. _English Settlement_ and _Skylarking_ are my absolute favourites, though - quintessentially English, totally accessible yet almost beyond easy categorisation. A _Village Green_-era Kinks for the 1980s maybe?

_Drums and Wires_ (1979):



_Black Sea_ (1980):



_English Settlement_ (1982):



_Skylarking_ (1986):



_Oranges and Lemons_ (1989):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

Herbie Mann: Do the Bossa Nova with Herbie Mann (1963)


----------



## starthrower

Compiled from his Chrysalis releases. A good companion to the Essential Leo Kottke also on Chrysalis due to very little overlap of material.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Compiled from his Chrysalis releases. A good companion to the Essential Leo Kottke also on Chrysalis due to very little overlap of material.


Nice stuff. I always liked Kottke and felt that he never got as much recognition as he deserved. He was always a bit overshadowed by the likes of John Fahey and Robbie Basho but he was equally good.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Nice stuff. I always liked Kottke and felt that he never got as much recognition as he deserved. He was always a bit overshadowed by the likes of John Fahey and Robbie Basho but he was equally good.


Oh yeah! Leo had marvelous technique, and so many great ideas both rhythmically and melodically. His compositions are superb! He is pretty highly regarded here in the states. Probably the most famous solo acoustic guitar performer. Although Tommy Emmanuel has become quite popular over the past 10-15 years. For some reason I could never get into Emmanuel's music. But Leo's music really connects with me.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## senza sordino

Vronsky said:


> Herbie Mann: Do the Bossa Nova with Herbie Mann (1963)


My uncle would have loved that album, and I don't know if he had it. He had a lot of jazz albums and he loved Brazilian jazz (bossa nova). I miss my uncle every day.


----------



## Haydn70

Bobby Rydell: _Forget Him_


----------



## Haydn70

Billy Joe Royal: _Down In The Boondocks_


----------



## Haydn70

The Beach Boys: Girl Don't Tell Me.

One of the Beach Boys' best records...unusual that there is no harmony...just a great lead vocal by Carl.


----------



## Haydn70

Barry and the Tamerlanes: _I Wonder What She's Doing Tonight_


----------



## pmsummer

A GENUINE TONG FUNERAL
_A Dark Opera Without Words by Carla Bley_
*Gary Burton*
Gary Burton Quartet
with orchestra
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> A GENUINE TONG FUNERAL
> _A Dark Opera Without Words by Carla Bley_
> *Gary Burton*
> Gary Burton Quartet
> with orchestra
> _
> RCA Victor_


I just love this album PM. That's an unusual cover. Is it a booklet? I have the original vinyl that I bought when it came out in the U.K. in 1969, I think. I believe it was released in the U.S. In '68


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> I just love this album PM. That's an unusual cover. Is it a booklet? I have the original vinyl that I bought when it came out in the U.K. in 1969, I think. I believe it was released in the U.S. In '68


1999 RCA CD reissue, with their then standard extra-small album cover reproduction.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, there's no metal here! This is a slower one, features Sivert Høyem on vocals (from Madrugada) and the Norwegian opera chorus! Love this concert! Even has a kind of aleatoric intro from the chorus and lots of hair \m/ Also it's from the Ultima festival 2013!


----------



## Vronsky

Wes Montgomery & The Wynton Kelly Trio: The Unissued 1965 Half Note Broadcasts (2013)


----------



## Haydn70

Soupy Sales: _The Mouse_

Zoomed up all the way to number 76 on the Billboard chart in 1965.


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3 this morning.

Nitin Sawhney and Anoushka Shankar


----------



## Vronsky

Tommy Flanagan Trio: Overseas (1957)


----------



## Vronsky

Bill Evans & Jim Hall: Undercurrent (1962)


----------



## MattB

Live in Reykjavik

Lhasa de Sela


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Larkenfield

Vronsky said:


> Bill Evans & Jim Hall: Undercurrent (1962)


Glad to see this mentioned. Beautiful album, no rhythm section other than themselves, a personal favorite-sensitive, swinging, and tender-both at their best with incredible empathy for each other. Amazing ballads. Must hear it again soon, like right now!... I believe this is one of the first albums Evans did after the tragic death in a car accident of his beloved soulmate bass player, Scott LaFaro... It was a devastating emotional loss that I think he never entirely recovered from. Bill Evans Archive...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBHA7pLwHqxk3NCYGT-p1KA


----------



## Guest

A playlist of albums from the independent DC punk/hardcore/post-hardcore label Dischord Records, including:

Minor Threat, S.O.A., Rites of Spring, Faith, Fugazi, Teen Idles, Embrace, Egg Hunt, Messthetics, Dag Nasty, Jawbox


----------



## starthrower

Armanvd said:


>


Fantastic album. I don't know why ECM doesn't keep this one in print?


----------



## starthrower

John Zorn Salem 1692

Julian Lage - Guitar
Matt Hollenberg - Guitar
Trevor Dunn - Bass
Kenny Grohowski - Drums


----------



## Haydn70

The Castells: _Sacred_


----------



## Haydn70

Bobby Darin: Dream Lover


----------



## Haydn70

Del Shannon: _Little Town Flirt_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Great stuff all around!


----------



## bharbeke

I've just gone through all of Cody Johnson's YouTube channel. He is a brilliant Texas country singer who is just now starting to get some exposure outside the state. Here is one of his singles to enjoy:


----------



## LezLee

I love Admiral Fallow, have seen them a couple of times. They’re excellent live and have a great rapport with the audience.


----------



## LezLee

From the late great Martyn Bennett and the amazing 'Grit' album.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something different than usual: New Chaka Kahn album  funky.


----------



## Vronsky

The Velvet Underground: Loaded (1970)


----------



## Vronsky

Alice Coltrane: Journey in Satchidananda (1971)


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIEW FROM A HILL
*The Owl Service*

_Rif Mountain_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who - _Odds & Sods_ (1974). Intriguing leftovers collection curated by John Entwistle during an album gap year - became even better when expanded to double-album length during the CD era.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Wishbone Ash - New England
> 
> View attachment 113596
> 
> 
> Traffic (in all but name) - Welcome to the Canteen.
> wonderful live playing shines through less than perfect sound.
> 
> View attachment 113597
> 
> 
> Subconsciously this evening has become a monochrome album cover event.


Wow, I've been playing Wishbone Ash today too, Malx. New England was one of the first albums I ever bought after hearing the wonderful 'Outward Bound' on Pete Baker's Rock Relay. Love the first 75% of that album. Shame it tails off at the end cos it starts brilliantly (and then gets better till after Outward Bound). As for Traffic's Welcome to the Canteen I agree about the sound. Shame cos it's a great album. The version of Dear Mr Fantasy on there is absolutely brilliant. Right I'm off to play more Wishbone Ash. Incidentally the album I was playing today, Malx, was Live Dates 2. Much better than Live Dates 1, IMO. FUBB and Way of the World are just stunning. That bass on FUBB!!!!!!


----------



## Malx

For me a grossly underrated album:

King Crimson - Islands.

View attachment 114039


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Wow, I've been playing Wishbone Ash today too, Malx. New England was one of the first albums I ever bought after hearing the wonderful 'Outward Bound' on Pete Baker's Rock Relay. Love the first 75% of that album. Shame it tails off at the end cos it starts brilliantly (and then gets better till after Outward Bound). As for Traffic's Welcome to the Canteen I agree about the sound. Shame cos it's a great album. The version of Dear Mr Fantasy on there is absolutely brilliant. Right I'm off to play more Wishbone Ash. Incidentally the album I was playing today, Malx, was Live Dates 2. Much better than Live Dates 1, IMO. FUBB and Way of the World are just stunning. That bass on FUBB!!!!!!


Merl - I was really into early Wishbone Ash, New England being about as far as I followed, but I will try Live Dates 2 when I have some spare listening time (a very rare commodity these days).


----------



## pmsummer

A GARLAND OF SONG
*The Owl Service*
_
Southern Records_


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLUES AND THE ABSTRACT TRUTH
*Oliver Nelson* - alto saxophone, tenor saxophone
Eric Dolphy - flute, alto saxophone
George Barrow - baritone saxophone
Freddie Hubbard - trumpet
Bill Evans - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
Roy Haynes - drums
_
Impulse!_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Terje Rypdal is a great hero!


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Oh yeah! Leo had marvelous technique, and so many great ideas both rhythmically and melodically. His compositions are superb! He is pretty highly regarded here in the states. Probably the most famous solo acoustic guitar performer. Although Tommy Emmanuel has become quite popular over the past 10-15 years. For some reason I could never get into Emmanuel's music. But Leo's music really connects with me.


Let's not forget Kottke's debt to John Fahey which he acknowledges.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> Let's not forget Kottke's debt to John Fahey which he acknowledges.


Not overlooked by this listener. You can hear Fahey in Leo's playing. But Leo has superior technique and used it to his advantage in the compositions he created. But there's no replacing John Fahey. He was much more than a guitar player. He was an American eccentric, a thinker, and an uncompromising character.


----------



## starthrower

I'm heading to Ithaca tomorrow night to see Sco's band at Cornell.


----------



## pmsummer

1: THE BURN COMES DOWN
*The Owl Service*

_Rif Mountain_


----------



## Vronsky

Bill Evans: Interplay (1962)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

The new IRFAN from Bulgaria , e.p roots, quite solid released , if you like them be sure to check the first 3 VAS from usa, you may as well like em, goodnight


----------



## Larkenfield

Three hours of bliss... With Eddie Gomez on bass and Marty Morell on drums... Lots of tunes he used to do with Scott LaFaro...


----------



## Art Rock

RIP Mark Hollis. This album is even better than I remembered.


----------



## Vronsky

Funkadelic: Hardcore Jollies (1976)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alice Cooper - _Welcome to My Nightmare_ (1975). AC's first solo album. The campometer needle goes into the red at times and it makes me wonder if it's one of those albums where producer Bob Ezrin has a little too much input, but it's a strong set.


----------



## Red Terror

Art Rock said:


> RIP Mark Hollis. This album is even better than I remembered.


64 is rather young. RIP.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GREAT ROAD
*Metamora*
_
Sugar Hill_


----------



## Merl

I put a load of old stuff on the car USB stick last week and so played this beauty on the way to work. Still one of my favourite tracks of the era. This was some line up of musicians and, for my money, Jon Hiseman is one of the greatest drummers I've ever seen in my life. I once attended a drum clinic in Manchester featuring him, Cozy Powell and Paul Burgess (10cc). Cozy and Paul were good solid drummers but Hiseman made them look like beginners. He did this 4/5 Indian rhythm thing with syncopated double bass drums and some wacky rolling rhythms across the toms. I was sat opposite Cozy Powell, who was just sat in awe, mouth agog. At the end everyone gave him a standing ovation. Cozy stood up at the end and said "Ladies and Gentlemen, you've just seen the world's greatest drummer..... Jon Hiseman! I've still never heard or seen anything better. Anyhoos check this out if you ain't familiar with Colosseum. It's a long one but what a track.






Or a shorter, later version from their reunion gigs


----------



## Vronsky

Buddy Miles Express: Hell and Back (1994)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cool women from Brazil here!


----------



## pmsummer

STRICTLY FOR THE BIRDS
_Lush, Jazzy Settings of Romantic Songs_
*Yehudi Menuhin* - violin
*Stephane Grappelli* - violin
Max Harris - arranger
_
EMI_


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's commute - Harleigh Cole ( Nat "King" Cole's grandson and Natalie Cole's nephew) and His All Conquering Warrior Band:


----------



## Malx

Jack Bruce - Songs for a Tailor.

Every collection should have this album - I have always thought of Jack Bruce as a musicians' musician almost everything he did had a quality to it. I recently watched the cream reunion concert DVD from the Royal Albert Hall his playing was immense.

View attachment 114095


Edit, linking nicely to Jack Bruce's album with the common denominator being the track Rope Ladder to the Moon next up is:

View attachment 114096


Second Edit: Continuing the connections to Songs for a Tailor - Mountain's Twin Peaks - although not featuring the original band members it still had the core of Leslie West & Felix Pappalardi and featured the track "Theme for An Imaginary Western". It also features the bloated/brilliant, take your pick, 31.34 minute version of Nantucket Sleigh Ride.

View attachment 114097


----------



## Vronsky

Big Brother and The Holding Company: Cheap Thrills (1968)


----------



## Vronsky

Jack McDuff: Tobacco Road (1967)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

PROMENADE
*Kevin Burke* - Fiddle*
Mícheál Ó Domhnaill* - Guitar, Performer, Piano (Electric), Vocals
Dónal Lunny - Bouzouki
Tríona Ní Dhomhnaill - Vocals
Declan Sinnott - Bass (Electric), Guitar (Electric)​_
Green Linnet_


----------



## pmsummer

SUNDAY AT THE VILLAGE VANGUARD
*Bill Evan Trio*
Bill Evans - piano
Scott Lafaro - bass
Paul Motian - drums​
_Riverside_


----------



## Vronsky

Dizzy Gillespie: Dizzy on the French Riviera (1962)


----------



## pmsummer

HOT DAWG
*David Grisman* - mandolin
Tony Rice - guitar
Darol Anger - violin
Eddie Gomez, Buell Neidlinger, Todd Phillips - bass​_
Horizon_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## LezLee

Loved this for years, specially the first track, 'Manj Khammaj'. Never been available on CD but some kind soul made it a free download!


----------



## jim prideaux

gym,YT......

Eno-Taking Tiger Mountain by strategy/Before and after Science


----------



## pmsummer

WATERCOLORS
*Pat Metheny* - guitars
Lyle Mayes - piano
Eberhard Weber - bass
Dan Gottlieb - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORY SERVES
*Material*
Bill Laswell - string bass
Fred Frith - guitar, xylophone
Billy Bang - violin
Fred Maher - drums, percussion
_
Elektra Musician / Celluloid_


----------



## Vronsky

Chet Baker: Chet Baker in Milan (1959)


----------



## SixFootScowl

This guy is as fun to watch as Joe Cocker:


----------



## Vronsky

Cannonball Adderley & John Coltrane: Cannonball & Coltrane (1959)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Parchman Farm


----------



## pmsummer

BONGOS / FLUTES / GUITARS
_Los Admiradores_
*Enoch Light* - producer/director
_
Command Records_


----------



## Vronsky

Anouar Brahem: Astrakan Café (2000)


----------



## pmsummer

MARIMBAS SOUTH OF THE BORDER
_Recorded in Mexico City_
*La Marimba Chiapas*

_Capitol_


----------



## pmsummer

WORKIN' WITH
The Miles Davis Quintet
*Miles Davis* - trumpet
John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Red Garland - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
"Philly" Joe Jones - drums​_
52nd Street Records_


----------



## starthrower

RIP Hal Blaine who passed today at age 90. I first saw his name on a Monkees album as an 8 year old.


----------



## Vronsky

Tal Farlow: The Interpretations of Tal Farlow (1955)


----------



## D Smith

That 'boring jazz' thread made me come over here for reassurance! I'm making a note to self to post here more regularly as I listen to jazz nearly as much as classical, as I know many members here do. On the speakers now:

Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers.


----------



## starthrower

Nice guitar tones!


----------



## LezLee

Posted in error


----------



## LezLee

I was a big fan of Lonnie Donegan for many years and love his version of this song. The percussion is great too.


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one in 15-20 years. A high quality recording with some great sounds that aren't too terribly dated.

Bill Frisell - guitars, banjo, bass, clarinet
Wayne Horvitz - keyboards
Joey Baron - Drums
Dave Hofstra - bass, tuba


----------



## Vronsky

David Bowie: The Man Who Sold the World (1970)


----------



## starthrower

Henry Threadgill - Where's Your Cup










Just found a used copy of this one today. Wow! This is some great Threadgill. Features alto sax and flute, 5 string electric bass, drums, and harmonium/accordian.


----------



## Steerpike

Art Rock said:


> RIP Mark Hollis. This album is even better than I remembered.


I'm more familiar with 'The Colour of Spring', which I think is great, but I'll give 'Spirit of Eden' a listen.

I didn't realise Mark Hollis was no longer with us. A great shame.


----------



## D Smith

Stan Getz and Oscar Peterson Trio. (1957) A wonderful combination of standards and Getz originals.


----------



## Vronsky

The Doors: Waiting for the Sun (1968)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Faramundo

Cotton Jones, founded by Michael Nau


----------



## Red Terror

Got my grubby paws on this baby. Splendid!


----------



## pmsummer

ALRIGHT JACK
*Home Service*
_
Making Waves_


----------



## Vronsky

Holdsworth is excellent. I liked the most _The Sixteen Men Of Tain_, _I.O.U._ and _Road Games_. I feel ambivalent towards _Metal Fatigue_ even though it was critically acclaimed.


----------



## Zofia




----------



## elgar's ghost

Not likely to end up in your pantheon of guilty pleasures, then, Mike?


----------



## pmsummer

WHITE LIGHT / WHITE HEAT
*The Velvet Underground*
_
Verve_


----------



## Vronsky

Hamza El Din: Music of Nubia (1964)

A suggestion to everyone who likes Rabih Abou-Khalil, Anouar Brahem or similar musicians.


----------



## starthrower

Vronsky said:


> Holdsworth is excellent. I liked the most _The Sixteen Men Of Tain_, _I.O.U._ and _Road Games_. I feel ambivalent towards _Metal Fatigue_ even though it was critically acclaimed.


Keep listening, Vronsky. There's some great music on Metal Fatigue. Home is a gorgeous ballad with a beautiful melody and acoustic guitar solo. The UnMerry Go Round is another brilliant composition with two sublime guitar solos. And Devil Take The Hindmost is beyond description. To my ears it's the most incredible electric guitar playing I've ever experienced. And I don't mean the technique alone, but the originality and depth of musicality boggles my mind. And I'm someone who played guitar and studied his book, Reaching For The Uncommon Chord.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Got my grubby paws on this baby. Splendid!


It's cool that there is comprehensive Holdsworth box. But I can't imagine trying get a handle on that much of his music all at once. I acquired these albums over a 15 year period as they were released. It's too bad they chose that title for the box. Allan hated it. Happy listening!


----------



## Vronsky

Bill Evans & Jim Hall: Intermodulation (1966)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dedicated to a friend who has been missed and never forgotten.


----------



## JosefinaHW

This always makes me cry. It's been so long since I've seen this movie.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

Bill Bruford - If Summer Had Its Ghosts.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> It's cool that there is comprehensive Holdsworth box. But I can't imagine trying get a handle on that much of his music all at once. I acquired these albums over a 15 year period as they were released. It's too bad they chose that title for the box. Allan hated it. Happy listening!


Which of the twelve CDs would you consider essential if you weren't getting them all?


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Which of the twelve CDs would you consider essential if you weren't getting them all?


It depends on your taste? Some fans don't like the albums with the synthaxe, but it never bothered me. One of those is Sand which I feel contains some if his best material. If you want something closer to jazz and less rock fusion I recommend The Sixteen Men Of Tain, or None Too Soon. Those are all instrumental with a bit more jazz feel. None Too Soon is his only album of modern jazz standards. He plays some Joe Henderson, Bill Evans, Coltrane, Django, and a couple originals. I know you're not big on vocals so avoid IOU, Road Games, and Metal Fatigue.

If you want more bang for your buck, get the new 2 disc compilation Eidolon. This gives you 28 tracks and it's 90 percent instrumental. And the vocal tunes are actually really good. One of them is Against The Clock with some great drumming by Vinnie Colaiuta.


----------



## Vronsky

Paul Desmond With Strings: Desmond Blue (1962)


----------



## Armanvd

Ambrose Akinmusire - Origami Harvest (2018)


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## starthrower

Dixie Dregs - Free Fall

Released 1977


----------



## Vronsky

Jan Garbarek & Kjell Johnsen: Aftenland (1980)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Watching a video of Lady Gaga singing Sinatra. It reminds me of a quote by Rebecca Howe on Cheers: I want to be so rich that I can stink and nobody will tell me." Now I finally understand what she meant.


----------



## pmsummer

MEET THE BEATLES!
_The First Album by England's Phenomenal Pop Combo_
*The Beatles*
_
Capitol_


----------



## pmsummer

TAJ MAHAL
*Taj Mahal*

_Colombia_


----------



## Vronsky

Howard Alden & George Van Eps: Seven And Seven (1993)


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> MEET THE BEATLES!
> _The First Album by England's Phenomenal Pop Combo_
> *The Beatles*
> _
> Capitol_


Certainly the first U.S. album!!:lol: I have all the U.S. releases as well as the U.K. ones. Different tracks. Good to have variety.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> It's cool that there is comprehensive Holdsworth box. But I can't imagine trying get a handle on that much of his music all at once. I acquired these albums over a 15 year period as they were released. It's too bad they chose that title for the box. Allan hated it. Happy listening!


Got myself a download of this. Goodness knows when I'll get started on it.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> It depends on your taste? Some fans don't like the albums with the synthaxe, but it never bothered me. One of those is Sand which I feel contains some if his best material. If you want something closer to jazz and less rock fusion I recommend The Sixteen Men Of Tain, or None Too Soon. Those are all instrumental with a bit more jazz feel. None Too Soon is his only album of modern jazz standards. He plays some Joe Henderson, Bill Evans, Coltrane, Django, and a couple originals. I know you're not big on vocals so avoid IOU, Road Games, and Metal Fatigue.
> 
> If you want more bang for your buck, get the new 2 disc compilation Eidolon. This gives you 28 tracks and it's 90 percent instrumental. And the vocal tunes are actually really good. One of them is Against The Clock with some great drumming by Vinnie Colaiuta.


I bit the bullet and got a download of the lot!


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> I bit the bullet and got a download of the lot!


Cool! This music rewards repeated listening. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Cool! This music rewards repeated listening. I hope you enjoy it!


I'm sure I will.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

MAR WEST
The Tony Rice Unit
*Tony Rice* - guitar
_
Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

ALONE TOGETHER
*Dave Mason*

_Blue Thumb_


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> MAR WEST
> The Tony Rice Unit
> *Tony Rice* - guitar
> _
> Rounder_


The first Tony Rice album I bought. I also have it on LP. It took me a while before I realized he was a singer too. Musta been those Grisman albums that kept it a secret.


----------



## starthrower

Still a thrilling listen 34 years later!


----------



## Haydn70

The Castells - "So This Is Love"


----------



## Haydn70

Rick Nelson: _Your Kind of Lovin'
_


----------



## Vronsky

Sun Ra: Heliocentric Worlds of Sun Ra Vol. 1 & 2 (1965 & 1966)


----------



## LezLee

I'm not usually keen on cover versions but I really like this. 
From 'Chimes of Freedom, an excellent Dylan tribute album.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chimes-Fre...efix=Chimes+of+freedom,aps,150&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## Haydn70

Ricky Nelson: _I Will Follow You_


----------



## pmsummer

OPEN THE DOOR
*Pentangle*

_Varrick_


----------



## pmsummer

GREAT GUITARS AT THE WINERY
*Charlie Byrd* - guitar*
Barney Kessel* - guitar
*Herb Ellis* - guitar
Joe Byrd - bass
Jimmie Smith - drums

_Concord Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

This could ALMOST be posted under 'Classical', not just because of the material, but also the musicianship, and the numbers of Early Music collections and careers that were inspired by this recording.










THE LADY AND THE UNICORN
*John Renbourn*
_
Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

READY FOR CONFETTI
*Robert Earl Keen*
_
Lost Highway_


----------



## Haydn70

Freddy "Boom Boom" Cannon: "The Dedication Song"


----------



## pmsummer

THE KÖLN CONCERT
*Keith Jarrett*
_
ECM_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

LezLee said:


> I'm not usually keen on cover versions but I really like this.
> From 'Chimes of Freedom, an excellent Dylan tribute album.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chimes-Fre...efix=Chimes+of+freedom,aps,150&sr=1-1-catcorr


This is one of the better covers sets of Dylan's songs. Lots of interesting takes and some of the more bscure songs get well treated.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Cool! This music rewards repeated listening. I hope you enjoy it!


I.O.U. now listened to. Not bad, looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE KÖLN CONCERT
> *Keith Jarrett*
> _
> ECM_


Fabulous stuff. Nice to see the vinyl version. I think I've got all Jarret's vinyl ECM and before you ask, that includes the Sunbear Concerts! Cost me a fortune at the time, I must have been mad! For a while I was fixated on getting all the ECM catalogue on vinyl. To be fair that was in 1980 and there wasn't a huge number of them. But I was quickly disabused of that idea when the releases came quicker than I could afford them. I think I've got 1001 to about 1150. Might be a couple of gaps. Stopped collecting vinyl about five years after CDs came out. And pretty well stopped CDs when downloads became available. Spousal pressure and a groaning attic floor!!


----------



## Barbebleu

I think I might take a leaf out of PM Summer's book and, where possible, post a picture of the vinyl version of whatever I'm listening to. Nice to see the sleeves.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Monk and Trane.


----------



## regenmusic

Wisdom Face to Face.


----------



## Vronsky

Funkadelic: Cosmic Slop (1973)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

Not played this one in a while.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

BOB WILLS SPECIAL
*Bob Wills* 
and his Texas Play Boys
_
Harmony - Colombia_


----------



## pmsummer

THE RETURN OF DOUG SALADAÑA
*Sir Douglas Quintet*
_
Philips_


----------



## pmsummer

OLD NO. 1
*Guy Clark*
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

BORDER WAVE
*Sir Douglas Quintet*
_
Takoma_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bharbeke

I've been listening to the Fun and Fresh Horses albums by Garth Brooks in preparation for his next concert.


----------



## Duncan

Elvis Costello - "Armed Forces" - 1979


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Duncan

Volumes One through Three of "The Original Transatlantic Sessions"


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> ALONE TOGETHER
> *Dave Mason*
> 
> _Blue Thumb_


Nice to see a fellow Worcester boy featured! I reckon our accents are somewhat different these days, though. :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Debut album by the Finnish band. Recorded 1969.


----------



## Vronsky

Herbie Hancock: Sextant (1973)


----------



## starthrower

Love the sound of this one. Horns augmenting a few tracks.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jim White - A Funny Little Cross to Bear. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful jazzy record by the great Canterbury bassist/vocalist.


----------



## Haydn70

Spencer Ross: _Tracy's Theme_


----------



## Haydn70

Bill Pursell: _Our Winter Love_


----------



## geralmar

"Easy listening" Hank Williams never occurred to me. Nice album cover, though. Incidentally, I used to think "Marty Gold" was the "pop" pseudonym for Morton Gould because both recorded for RCA. Marty Gold, however, was very much a real, separate person. (1966 L.P.)



https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_klWp_h6rKpWUVgHPY0d4ekJYuLAytiESM


----------



## Haydn70

Gerry and the Pacemakers: _It's Gonna Be Alright_


----------



## Haydn70

Joe E. Ross: _Ooh Ooh_


----------



## Haydn70

The Randells: _The Martian Hop_


----------



## Duncan




----------



## philoctetes

Get Happy is great love it.

Asad is really rockin right now...


----------



## starthrower

Bill Bruford/Tim Garland - Earthworks Underground Orchestra

Recorded live in NYC 2004


----------



## Merl

Two of my favourite guitarists today. Firstly, possibly my favourite guitar solo of all time, Mr. Robin Trower's electrifying solo to Rock Me Baby from the Live 1975 album. God, that tone is phenomenal!






I followed this up (at silly deafening level in the car) with Johhnny Winter's finest album (IMO) - the brilliant Stil Alive and Well. Cheap Tequila is one of my favourite songs ever. Am i right, Fritz?


----------



## elgar's ghost

After a pleasant evening out it's too late to continue my Shostakovich session with any real justification so instead I've unearthed these two beauties seeing it boils down to immediate gratification...

The Jeff Beck Group - _Truth_ (1968):










T. Rex - _The Slider_ (1972):


----------



## Barbebleu

John Scofield - Works For Me. Terrific album from an outstanding musician. Quite straight ahead but no less satisfying.


----------



## Vronsky

Jim Hall: Something Special (1993)


----------



## starthrower

Checking this out. Bought it at the show last night.


----------



## Joe B

starthrower said:


> Checking this out. Bought it at the show last night.


Did you see Metheny last night?


----------



## Duncan

The six-disc deluxe edition... I may have reached the last of my endurance when it comes to listening to "fragments"...


----------



## Barbebleu

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 114767
> 
> 
> The six-disc deluxe edition... I may have reached the last of my endurance when it comes to listening to "fragments"...


But it is fabulous!


----------



## Barbebleu

Vronsky said:


> Jim Hall: Something Special (1993)


Wonderful Gary Larson cover.


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> Did you see Metheny last night?


Yeah, fantastic show! Just a trio with guitar, drums and keys. Pat has a pedal that transposes his guitar lines to the bass octave while the pianist solos. And the pianist plays keyboard bass. Nate Smith from Dave Holland's band is on drums. Pat is changing the personnel for each leg of the tour to feature deserving young talent which is a great idea.


----------



## Haydn70

The Crests - _Trouble In Paradise_


----------



## Duncan

Barbebleu said:


> But it is fabulous!


It genuinely is and I'm an absolutely fierce almost borderline psychotic Dylan fan but this type of recording requires the ability to fully immerse yourself into it and to then observe how it was built from the ground up layer by layer and I was listening to it under a less than optimal listening environment.

The nine fragments of ""You're Gonna Make Me Lonesome When You Go" on Disc 2 and the 10 takes of "Bucket of Rain" on Disc 4 were a bit of a trial not because of the content but rather the inability to concentrate upon what I was hearing. I was in traffic at the time and I would have been better off listening to this - it's a commercial that is being shown here in Canada -






Nothing beats ""Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen" as music to drive by...


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA ANTIGUA
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_ deep groove


----------



## pmsummer

SON OF MORRIS ON
*Ashley Hutchings, Simon Nicol, John Tams, Phil Picket, Michael Gregory, 
Dave Mattacks, Shirley Collins, Martin Carthy, John Watchem, John Rodd, 
The Albion Morris Men, Ian Cutler, and the Adderbury Village Morris Men*
_
Import Records EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

LONE RHINO
*Adrian Belew*
_
Island_


----------



## LezLee

From the wonderful Virginia Astley album 'From Gardens Where We Feel Secure'


----------



## Duncan

Can't print the alternate titles here but if you're so inclined you can find them under "Background"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trust_(Elvis_Costello_album)

This was always one of my favourites from the first day of release until today but for many years I stood alone - most everyone that I knew turned away from this one after but one listen and wouldn't even give the time of day to "Almost Blue" (the follow up released later that same year - 1981).


----------



## MattB

CO-OP

by CO-OP

Dash Cooper - Lead Vocals
Jeremy Tabor - Guitar
Justin Swartzentruber - Bass
Cory Michalski - Drums










Dash Cooper sounds nothing like his father, and that's actually great.
Sound is way closer to stoner metal than anything else. Very good.


----------



## Duncan

On the way there... Roxy Music - "Stranded" - 1973









and on the way back... Bryan Ferry - "These Foolish Things" - 1973


----------



## Haydn70

The Murmaids - _Popsicles And Icicles_


----------



## Haydn70

Joey Powers - _Midnight Mary_


----------



## Haydn70

Diane Renay - _Navy Blue_


----------



## Haydn70

Dean Martin - _Memories Are Made Of This_


----------



## Haydn70

Richard Chamberlain - _Three Stars will Shine Tonight_


----------



## Haydn70

Mike Clifford -_ Close To Cathy_


----------



## Haydn70

Steve Lawrence - _Pretty Blue Eyes_


----------



## Haydn70

Billy Vaughn - _Theme from The Sundowners_


----------



## Haydn70

Ivo Robic - _Morgen_


----------



## Haydn70

Bert Kaempfert - _Skokiaan_


----------



## Haydn70

Ferlin Husky - _Gone_


----------



## Haydn70

Percy Faith - _Theme From A Summer Place_


----------



## Haydn70

Bobby Rydell - _The Cha Cha Cha_


----------



## Haydn70

Johnny Crawford - _Cindy's Birthday_


----------



## Haydn70

Perry Como - _Round and Round_


----------



## Haydn70

Andy Williams - _Lonely Street_


----------



## Haydn70

Pat Boone - Moody River


----------



## Haydn70

Don Gibson - _Sea Of Heartbreak_


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> Did you see Metheny last night?


New interview with some photos from last Friday's show.
https://expo.newyorkupstate.com/lif...-musician-in-pursuit-of-the-perfect-song.html


----------



## elgar's ghost

Santana - _Amigos_ (1976).

_Amigos_ was the last Santana studio album I can still get on with, but even then it pales in comparison to the ones that came before it. I persevered with Carlos and co. until the early 80s (_Festival/Moonflower/Inner Secrets/Marathon/Oneness/Zebop!/Shango_) but I was probably more in youthful denial than anything - in my opinion Santana's creativity began to flatline at an alarming rate from _Inner Secrets_ onwards.


----------



## pmsummer

SWEET RAIN
*Stan Getz* - tenor saxophone
Chick Corea - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Grady Tate - drums
_
Verve_


----------



## Duncan

On the way there -









and on the way back...









Ian Hunter - "Short Back and Sides" with Bonus Disc


----------



## Merl

Mollie John said:


> On the way there -
> 
> View attachment 114914
> 
> 
> and on the way back...
> 
> View attachment 114915
> 
> 
> Ian Hunter - "Short Back and Sides" with Bonus Disc


That's weird, I was playing Welcome to the Club on the way to work this morning. 'B*stard' was blasting out of my car as I pulled into the car park. Wonderful album!


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Hard to take in that Ian Hunter is 80 this June...


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## starthrower

Released 1987










1986


----------



## pmsummer

HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## Duncan

On the way there...









and on the way back...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## JosefinaHW

Recent ice climbing photo reminded me of this. 'Just wish the climbing ballet and Iko Iko lasted a lot longer.....


----------



## JosefinaHW

.................................................. ..............


----------



## JosefinaHW

dance without music....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Nyah and Ethan, Hans Zimmer


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mission Impossible, Nyah


----------



## JosefinaHW

i cheated with video here, so I'll post a different one....

Diamonds are Forever, David Arnold Project


----------



## JosefinaHW

I'm done...... Tomorrow Never Dies, Surrender


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## MattB

Thirteen Tales from Urban Bohemia

The Dandy Warhols










Nietzsche


----------



## pmsummer

DAY IS DONE
Brad Mehldau Trio
*Brad Mehldau* - piano
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Jeff Ballard - drums​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

A trip that is twice as far from here to there -

















Which of course means that it is twice as far from there to here...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1972


----------



## Duncan

Friday's trip that is twice as far from here to there -

















And thus Friday's trip is twice as far from there to here -


----------



## Flutter

Mollie John said:


> Friday's trip that is twice as far from here to there -
> 
> View attachment 115099
> 
> 
> View attachment 115100
> 
> 
> And thus Friday's trip is twice as far from there to here -
> 
> View attachment 115101
> 
> 
> View attachment 115102


Supertramp are awesome, not a massive fan but they are, again, awesome


----------



## pmsummer

TALES FROM THE ACOUSTIC PLANET
*Béla Fleck* - banjo
_...and a whole bunch of 'A-Listers'

Warner Bros._


----------



## Flutter

As I've been saying for years, this album is the one out of Roger's whole career IMO that has aged the best, most universally relevant. Amazing album, haven't heard this one either in a few years...good to hear it again!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

VITA
_Lutheran funeral hymns for unaccompanied solo voice, recorded inside Tomba Emmanuelle_
*Unni Løvlid* - vocal, with echo
_
Heilo_


----------



## Red Terror

The sole album by USA displays a curiously modern sensibility. Highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

ARRIVAL
_Two Classic Albums: Jazz/Concord - Seven, Come Eleven_
*Herb Ellis* - guitar
*Joe Pass* - guitar
Ray Brown - bass
Jake Hanna - drums
_
Concord_


----------



## pmsummer

Red Terror said:


> The sole album by USA displays a curiously modern sensibility. Highly recommended.


The follow-up, 'Joe Byrd and The Field Hippies', is perhaps equally amazing. Byrd is/was an amazing artist.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tdc

Mr. Bungle - None of Them Knew They Were Robots

A true story!


----------



## Flutter

tdc said:


> Mr. Bungle - None of Them Knew They Were Robots
> 
> A true story!


Great band, Disco Volante is my favorite though


----------



## Flutter

Thinking Plague's album "Hope Against Hope" right now


----------



## Joe B

Playing DJ - starting with these cuts from this:










"Faithless Love", "When Will I Be Loved", "Willin'"


----------



## Joe B

continuing:










"I'll Feel A Whole Lot Better", "Chimes Of Freedom"


----------



## Joe B

continuing:










"Heartbreaker", "We Live For Love", "Hard To Believe"


----------



## Joe B

continuing:










""Yah Mo B There", "Sweet Freedom", "I Gotta Try"

Blasting this stuff on my headphone rig.


----------



## Joe B

ending the evening:










"The Spirit of Radio", "Freewill", "Limelight", "Tom Sawyer", "New World Man", "Subdivisions"

*Mastered by Andy Van Dette from Masterdisk from the original masters through analog console, equalizers and compressors before being recaptured at 96kHz.*.....sounds GREAT!


----------



## laurie

^^^

Sounds like a fun party, Joe!


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3 - Victor Jara - Te recuerdo Amanda


----------



## bharbeke

George Strait has a new album out called Honky Tonk Time Machine. I like it quite a bit. 12/13


----------



## starthrower

Dave's Brazilian album featuring Eberhard Weber, Volker Kriegel, Marc Hellman, and several Brazilian percussionists. Recorded 1972.


----------



## pmsummer

UNCOMMON RITUAL
*Edgar Meyer* - double bass
Béla Fleck - banjo
Mike Marshall - mandolin
_
Sony_


----------



## Barbebleu

Everything Sacred - Yorkston, Thorne, Khan. Glorious stuff.


----------



## Barbebleu

Aldous Harding - Horizon. Ooh! Addictively hypnotic! I come back to this regularly when late night listening. I saw her last year in Glasgow and she was exceptional.


----------



## Flutter

Flower Kings' album "Desolation Rose", this one really grew on me quick initially. One of their top releases to date IMO:


----------



## Flutter

Don't think I've ever listened to the entire thing, so I'm making history :lol:

Pain Of Salvation's concept album "BE"


----------



## Red Terror

Flutter said:


> Don't think I've ever listened to the entire thing, so I'm making history :lol:
> 
> Pain Of Salvation's concept album "BE"


Their music is a pain alright.


----------



## Duncan




----------



## millionrainbows

Here's a very interesting video on the Doors' song "Touch Me," with examples of isolated tracks (how did he do that?). Illuminating.





Hello there, Mollie!


----------



## Vronsky

Nina Simone: Forbidden Fruit (1961)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

Graham Parker - "Howlin' Wind" - 1976









Graham Parker - "Squeezing Out Sparks" - 1979


----------



## Flutter

Bad Brains' debut:


----------



## geralmar

1964, L.P. Tiny orchestra; snarling, scrappy playing-- literally the performance used in the movie. Under twenty minutes of music in fake stereo nearly submerged in tape hiss. Side two padded with John Barry's pop arrangements of ersatz Zulu themes. Barry intensely disliked the release. No matter; one of my favorite soundtrack recordings. The later Silva Screen CD rerecording is limp and dinner party polite in comparison.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Judas Priest - _Stained Class_ (1978):

Along with Black Sabbath and Motörhead, the only heavy metal band I can still listen to these days. Judas Priest became huge in the early 80s but, as with Sabbath and Motörhead, I only listen to their older material. Pity the production on their four great 1970s albums (_Sad Wings of Destiny/Sin After Sin/Stained Class/Killing Machine_) was so awful, though.

_Stained Class_ is the album featuring the track which resulted in that ludicrous civil action after two American teenagers shot themselves because of hearing so-called subliminal messages. Vocalist Rob Halford even had to endure the embarrassment of singing part of the song in the courtroom. Ironic as well as ridiculous, because the track in question, _Better By You, Better Than Me_, wasn't even written by them - it was the cover of a song by Spooky Tooth.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Love - Forever Changes,
An album that could only really have been released in 1967.

View attachment 115440


----------



## Duncan

Three albums that were unable to escape the shadow cast by "Exile On Main St." - but which have held up better than anyone would have ever expected...

1973 - "Goats Head Soup"









1974 - "It's Only Rock 'n Roll"









1976 - "Black and Blue"


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Love - Forever Changes,
> An album that could only really have been released in 1967.
> 
> View attachment 115440


"Love's Forever Changes is the psychedelic folk-rock pioneers' finest achievement. In 2008, it was inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame, and in 2012 the Library of Congress added it to the National Recording Registry. Forever Changes introduced classics like "Red Telephone," "A House Is Not A Motel" and "Alone Again Or."

*Rhino celebrates the acclaimed album's golden anniversary with an extensive 4CD/DVD/LP collection. Forever Changes: 50th Anniversary Edition boasts more than a dozen rarities, including single versions of "Alone Again Or" and "A House Is Not A Motel" that are available for the first time since 1967.*

http://www.newreleasesnow.com/album/love--forever-changes-50th-anniversary-edition?genre=box-set


----------



## Flutter

SAGA - SAGA (1978), this album has got it all.


----------



## Duncan

Before providing the link to the website I need to warn everyone about the potential dangers of visiting...

Those of you who have impulse-control issues coupled with a lack of endless amounts of cash reserves should probably stay away lest you find yourself having to hold up liquor stores and convenience marts to pay for your purchases...

If someday you find yourself unshaven, unwashed, muttering incoherently, and living in a tent city whilst pushing around a shopping cart filled with "Special Editions" that you just had to have even though you really couldn't afford them you have no one to blame other than yourself because I did my best to warn you off...

http://www.superdeluxeedition.com/

This is a must-buy for me -









This? - Not so much... 24 CDs of KC material from '97 to 2008? - Not me, thanks...









_"King Crimson will release another one of their mega box sets in May. Heaven & Earth is the seventh in their ongoing series and focuses on the period from December 1997 to August 2008.

This box set features 18 CDs, 3 x blu-ray audio, one blu-ray video and two DVD-Audio discs. The first three CDs are devoted to enhanced version of the studio albums The ConstruKction Of Light (2000) and The Power to Believe (2003). The former has been remixed (by Don Gunn) and features all new drums by Pat Mastelotto and has a new moniker The ReconstruKction Of Light. The Power to Believe is featured as an extended/enhanced stereo mix and includes the studio version of Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With and Level 5.

The next four CDs feature the instrumental/improvised ProjeKcts, er, projects, described as "research and development" by Robert Fripp. These are all new to CD and each 'ProjeKct' each CD features a different line-up.
A further 11 CDs feature live recordings (several new to CD, with some material previously unreleased) from the 2000, 2001, 2003 and 2008 tours.

Of the three blu-ray audios:
Disc One contains the complete recordings of ProjeKcts 1, 3, 4 & 6 - every single concert plus additional material the ProjeKcts released, it features the complete albums: ProjeKct 1- Space Groove, The ProjeKcts - 4CD box, ProjeKct 1 - Jazz Café Suite, ProjeKct X - Heaven & Earth, BPM&M - ExtraKcts & ArtifaKcts and Rieflin/Fripp/Gunn - Repercussions of Angelic Behaviour

Disc Two contains the complete recordings of ProjeKct 2 (every single concert). More than 30 shows plus an album's worth of rehearsals.

Disc Three contains The ReconstruKction Of Light - the album in stereo and 5.1 mixes with the drums completely re-recorded by Pat Mastelotto - stereo mixes by Don Gunn, 5.1 mixes by David Singleton and the original album in hi-res stereo, The Power to Believe - expanded/enhanced 2019 master (2 tracks with additional elements plus 3 extra tracks assembled/mixed by David Singleton) and 5.1 surround mixes by David Singleton - all mixes executive produced by Robert Fripp - plus the Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With and Level 5 mini-albums, the 2000 show from London, the EleKtriK live album from 2003 and a video of a tour of the KC studio/live equipment setup from 2002.
There is also blu-Ray video disc of Europe 2000 - The Bootleg TV tour, which features around 10 hours of audio/video mostly never seen/heard since the concerts with versions of selected songs and improvs (usually two per night of each) from almost every show. Includes footage and music from 20 performances.

There is also blu-Ray video disc of Europe 2000 - The Bootleg TV tour, which features around 10 hours of audio/video mostly never seen/heard since the concerts with versions of selected songs and improvs (usually two per night of each) from almost every show. Includes footage and music from 20 performances.

Finally, two DVD-As (compatible with all dvd players) feature The ReconstruKction of Light (new stereo/5.1/original stereo mixes plus ProjeKct X - Heaven & Earth) and The Power to Believe (2019 stereo/5.1/original master mixes plus Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With mini-album).

As with the previous sets this box comes presented in a 12-inch box with booklet, memorabilia and new sleeve-notes by Sid Smith and David Singleton.

Heaven & Earth will be released on 31 May 2019 via Panegyric Recordings. If the big box is just too much you can opt for CD+DVD-A combos of The ReconstruKction Of Light and The Power to Believe."_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

Odd coincidence - two groups with two original studio releases in the same calendar year -

May 19, 1972 -









December 10, 1972 -









May 16, 1975 -









November 17, 1975 -


----------



## Barbebleu

Charlie Mariano - Autumn Dreams.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wood That Sings: Indian Fiddle Music of the Americas (Smithsonian Folkways). From the tip of South America all the way in to Canada, there are indians playing fiddles. Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Duncan

I was virtually certain that there had to be another group who issued two studio recording in one calendar year and I was right -

July 10, 1964 - The Beatles - "A Hard Day's Night" -









December 4, 1964 - The Beatles - "Beatles For Sale" -


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flutter

Mr Bungle - Disco Volante

(gotta be one of my favorite albums)


----------



## Duncan

*Dave Edmunds - "Tracks On Wax 4" - 1978*









*Dave Edmunds - "Repeat When Necessary" - 1979*









*Nick Lowe - "Labour of Lust" - 1979*









*Rockpile - "Seconds of Pleasure" - 1980*


----------



## Barbebleu

McCoy Tyner - A Tribute to John Coltrane.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice! Excuse the waste of space


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC BY RY COODER
Music for Films
*Ry Cooder*

_Warner Bros._


----------



## Malx

Sometimes you just have to have a dose of Sandy Denny's singing - what a fantastic voice.

View attachment 115650


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Sometimes you just have to have a dose of Sandy Denny's singing - what a fantastic voice.
> 
> View attachment 115650


Recorded in 1967 - not released until 1973...


----------



## pmsummer

THE MUSIC FROM PETER GUNN
Composed and Conducted by
*Henry Mancini*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Steerpike

Mollie John said:


> Odd coincidence - two groups with two original studio releases in the same calendar year -
> 
> May 19, 1972 -
> 
> View attachment 115511
> 
> 
> December 10, 1972 -
> 
> View attachment 115512
> 
> 
> May 16, 1975 -
> 
> View attachment 115513
> 
> 
> November 17, 1975 -
> 
> View attachment 115514


Uriah Heep! That takes me right back, and I must admit they remain one of my 'gulty pleasures' in music terms. I even went to see them live back in the day. Oh, and I have both of those 1972 albums in my collection as well (so, all credibility now gone).


----------



## Duncan

*Dave Mason - "Alone Together" - 1970*









*Dave Mason - "Headkeeper" - 1972
*








*Dave Mason - "It's Like You Never Left" - 1973*









*Dave Mason - "Dave Mason" - 1974
*








*Dave Mason - "Let It Flow" - 1977*


----------



## Hiawatha

Three Trapped Tigers:

5






2


----------



## LezLee

One of my Scottish friends has just introduced me to 'Suicide'. Great stuff! (I'm not depressed, don't worry )


----------



## pmsummer

SPOOKED
*Robyn Hitchcock*
-Dave Rawlings
-Gillian Welch
_
Yep Roc_


----------



## pmsummer

OREGON
*Oregon*

_ECM_


----------



## Duncan

On the listening menu for lunch during this week...


----------



## Flutter

Haken's Aquarius


----------



## regenmusic

Soft Machine - Softs (Full Album)


----------



## starthrower

From Brazil.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Duncan

For there and back...

*1978 -*









*1979 -*









*1980 -*


----------



## starthrower

Recorded live at the Keystone Korner San Francisco 1974


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## senza sordino

I've just finished listening to five new purchases. I need more time to fully absorb and learn the music. It's my first listen to all of these.

King Crimson

In the Wake of Poseidon 









Lizard 









Islands 









Starless and Bible Black









Red









I quite enjoyed listening to these. I would have loved these as a teen.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Red is a KC tune I can actually manage on guitar. One of their easier tunes.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

There and back...









*Thin Lizzy - "Jail Break" - 1976*









*Thin Lizzy - "Bad Reputation" - 1977*









*Thin Lizzy - "Live And Dangerous" - 1978*









*Thin Lizzy - "Black Rose" - 1979*


----------



## Red Terror

Mollie John said:


> There and back...
> 
> View attachment 115951
> 
> 
> *Thin Lizzy - "Black Rose" - 1979*


I finally had a listen to Thin Lizzy's "Black Rose", and came away puzzled as to why the band never caught on in North America as Zeppelin did. I do enjoy their music MUCH more than the latter's.

Verdict: Thin Lizzy is massively UNDERRATED.


----------



## Red Terror

On to "Jailbreak".


----------



## JosefinaHW

I love his voice; never heard of him before I posted Cesaria Evora's single.


----------



## JosefinaHW

UB40.... This is so fun!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Saw these twice live back in the late 70s, got quite a few Vinyls of them


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flutter

Tool's Lateralus


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
Eberhard Weber
_
ECM_


----------



## Duncan

*Elvis Costello - "My Aim Is True" - 1977*









*Elvis Costello - "This Year's Model" - 1978*


----------



## starthrower

Dug up this one for a listen after 20 years.


----------



## Barbebleu

Cecil Taylor - Almeda.


----------



## philoctetes

From the Muhal v.2 box


----------



## elgar's ghost

1978 was a great year for albums, and these are two of my favourites (both are debuts).

Devo - _Q: Are We Not Men? A: We Are Devo!_



Siouxsie and the Banshees - _The Scream

_


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> 1978 was a great year for albums...


That was some year, eh? - *The Best Albums of 1978 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1978&f=&fv=&orderby=InfoRankScore&sortdir=desc&page=1

*1970 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1970

*1971 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1971

*1972 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1972

*1973 -*

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1973

*1974 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1974

*1975 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1975

*1976 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1976

*1977 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1977

*1979 - *

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1979


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Nice link - thanks.


----------



## philoctetes

This belongs on a list somewhere... '77 or '78 (I) listening to II now (1988) - both great but much different


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> PASSENGERS
> *The Gary Burton Quartet*
> Eberhard Weber
> _
> ECM_


This is a fine album. Under-rated and occasionally hard to find!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, _So_, "In Your Eyes" As if it were yesterday...


----------



## JosefinaHW

And again,


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, _Biko_.... Owned the albums for forever but never saw any of the videos...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel was so amazing.....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, _I Have the Touch





_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, _Lay Your Hands on Me.... _No idea about later shows, etc.,... Couldn't care less.


----------



## JosefinaHW

There are no coincidences ....There are no accidents ....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel,_ So, _"Mercy Street"


----------



## pmsummer

PERPETUAL MOTION
_Music by Scarlatti - Bach - Debussy - Chopin - Tchaikovsky - Brahms - Paganini_
*Béla Fleck* - banjo
-Edgar Meyer - bass
-Joshua Bell - violin
-Gary Hoffman - cello
-Evelyn Glennie - marimba
-Chris Thile - mandolin
-John Williams - guitar
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, _Don't Give Up





_


----------



## JosefinaHW

........................................


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, _Passion on the Christ_, "The Feeling Begins"..... It was only yesterday.


----------



## JosefinaHW

John Legend,_ All of Me





_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Depeche Mode, _Violator_ (Remastered???What was wrong with the original?)


----------



## JosefinaHW

JosefinaHW said:


> Depeche Mode, _Violator_ (Remastered???What was wrong with the original?)


I get it! cool.


----------



## JosefinaHW

KD Lang, _All I Can Eat.... _Never seen the videos but love the music


----------



## JosefinaHW

...this may or may not be the entire KD Lang _All I Can Eat_ album playlist???

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgPgqnI_e-H02Rg8j_uc23n30-AXYyMxz


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## JosefinaHW

Time to leave memory lane...... John Mayer 3x5


----------



## bharbeke

Reba McEntire - Stronger Than the Truth

This album is all killer, no filler. The production and vocals are the high quality you expect from Reba, and the songs are about real things and emotions.


----------



## Flutter

Haken's The Mountain:


----------



## Flutter

Haken's L-1VE:


----------



## Duncan

*The Clash - "The Clash" - 1977*









*The Clash - "Give 'Em Enough Rope" - 1978*









*The Clash - "London Calling" - 1979*









*The Clash - "Sandanista!" - 1980*









*The Clash - "Combat Rock" - 1982*


----------



## Art Rock

Featuring the best guitar solo this side of Comfortably numb.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

THE BLACKLIGHT TRAP
*Milton Mapes*
_
Undertow_


----------



## Malx

An old friend getting an airing:

Neil Young

View attachment 116119


----------



## elgar's ghost

The softer side of Mollie's Clash post from roughly the same era. 

Blondie - _Blondie_ (1976):



Blondie - _Plastic Letters_ (1977):



Blondie - _Parallel Lines_ (1978):


----------



## Malx

A classic album that simply gets better as time goes by, sadly in my opinion Van never reached these heights again. It was a slow seller when it first came out but it is still selling to this day in decent quantities - every student flat in the seventies and eighties must have had a copy.

A desert island disc of mine - so many memories attached to each song, especially Cyprus Avenue & Madame George.
Isn't nostalgia a wonderful thing.

View attachment 116120


----------



## Malx

Now moved on to the album from Van Morrison that for me comes closest to the inspiration of Astral Weeks:

View attachment 116122


----------



## pmsummer

SILVER
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet
_
ACT_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

_Straight in a Gay Gay World_


----------



## Duncan

*The harder side of EG's Blondie post from roughly the same era.* 









*UFO - "Phenomenon" - 1974*









*UFO - "Force It" - 1975*









*UFO - "No Heavy Petting" - 1976*









*UFO - "Lights Out" - 1977*









*UFO - "Obsession" - 1978*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> A classic album that simply gets better as time goes by, sadly in my opinion Van never reached these heights again. It was a slow seller when it first came out but it is still selling to this day in decent quantities - every student flat in the seventies and eighties must have had a copy.
> 
> A desert island disc of mine - so many memories attached to each song, especially Cyprus Avenue & Madame George.
> Isn't nostalgia a wonderful thing.
> 
> View attachment 116120


Totally agree - despite my initial grounding in 70s prog and hard rock I loved this album right from the start. Timeless is perhaps an expression that is overused in praise of great work but never was it more apt here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> *The harder side of EG's Blondie post from roughly the same era.*
> 
> View attachment 116130
> 
> 
> *UFO - "Phenomenon" - 1974*
> 
> View attachment 116131
> 
> 
> *UFO - "Force It" - 1975*
> 
> View attachment 116132
> 
> 
> *UFO - "No Heavy Petting" - 1976*
> 
> View attachment 116133
> 
> 
> *UFO - "Lights Out" - 1977*
> 
> View attachment 116134
> 
> 
> *UFO - "Obsession" - 1978*


Great comeback! _Obsession_ is a particular favourite of mine, and arguably their best album. Pity it was Michael Schenker's last, especially as I never got to see the band with him in it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not in a good mood, so here's some Mayhem...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Recorded September 2017 in Dusseldorf


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Duncan

*Starting the week off with five fab folk-rock albums - *









*Pentangle - "Basket of Light" - 1969*









*Fairport Convention - "Liege & Lief" - 1969*









*Fotheringay - "Fotheringay" - 1970*









*Steeleye Span - "Parcel of Rogues" - 1973*









*The Albion Country Band - "Battle of the Field" - (recorded 1973 - released 1976)*


----------



## Duncan

*Adding three mid-70's folk-rock albums to the week's listening rotation that were personal favourites...*









*Al Stewart - "Modern Times" - 1975*









*Al Stewart - "Year of the Cat" - 1976*









*Al Stewart - "Time Passages" - 1978*


----------



## Duncan

*Needed two more titles to round out a week's worth of "There... and back..."*









*Richard and Linda Thompson - "I Want To See The Bright Lights Tonight" - 1874*









*Richard and Linda Thompson - "Shoot Out The Lights" - 1982*


----------



## bharbeke

Brooks & Dunn with Luke Combs: Brand New Man (from Reboot CD)

This album of new takes on their hits is an interesting look at what Brooks & Dunn's music might have sounded like if they were just starting out in the 2010s. About half of them are successful, and most of them are at least listenable. Brand New Man and My Next Broken Heart are two of my favorites from the new CD.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## senza sordino

Part 1 Genesis today and yesterday

Trespass









Nursery Cryme









Foxtrot









Selling England by the Pound









The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway









I didn't listen to Genesis in my youth. That's too bad because I'm sure I would have liked the band. Selling England and The Lamb are my favourites. I've never listened to their first album, I don't really want to. I think each album is better than the previous.


----------



## Steerpike

senza sordino said:


> Part 1 Genesis today and yesterday
> 
> Trespass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nursery Cryme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling England by the Pound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't listen to Genesis in my youth. That's too bad because I'm sure I would have liked the band. Selling England and The Lamb are my favourites. I've never listened to their first album, I don't really want to. I think each album is better than the previous.


This selection covers most of the good stuff, though Trick of the Tail has its moments.


----------



## Duncan

Steerpike said:


> This selection covers most of the good stuff, though *Trick of the Tail has its moments.*











Here's a link to the complete LP - it's a worthy addition to the Genesis canon.


----------



## Duncan

Taking a break from what appears to be a rather long night...









*The Amazing Blondel - "Evensong" *

"The style of their music is difficult to categorise. Most of it was composed by themselves, but was based on the form and structure of Renaissance music, featuring, for example, pavanes, galliards and madrigals.

It is sometimes categorized as psychedelic folk but would probably have been disowned by both the psychedelic community and the folk community, whilst being instantly recognizable to students of early music.

Terry Wincott described it as "*pseudo-Elizabethan/Classical acoustic music sung with British accents*". Eddie Baird is quoted as saying "People used to ask us, How would you describe your music? Well, there was no point asking us, we didn't have a clue."


----------



## Score reader

*Bjork - Vulnicura (2015)*









Some nice string arrangements in this one which are enhanced by the close mic'ing.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flutter

Can't help it again, Flower King's "Desolation Rose"


----------



## Duncan

Taking a break from what appears to be yet another rather long night...









*The Waterboys - 1983*









*The Waterboys - "A Pagan Place" - 1984*









*The Waterboys - "This Is The Sea" - 1985*


----------



## Duncan

*Gryphon - "Red Queen to Gryphon Three" - 1974*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## philoctetes

Red Terror said:


>


Sat behind Berne at the recent show in SF. Glad I was not the poor guy next to him.


----------



## Red Terror

This is a hell of an album. Recommended!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Duncan

Taking a break from what appears to be yet another rather long night...









*Home Service - "Alright Jack" -*






Immensely talented 80's British folk rock group


----------



## pmsummer

WALTZ FOR DEBBIE
Bill Evans Trio
*Bill Evans* - piano
Scott LaFaro - double bass
Paul Motian - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## starthrower

Found this today for a dollar. It turned out to be a great album!

Jeff Ballard - drums
Lionel Loueke - guitar
Miguel Zenon - alto sax


----------



## Flutter

Voivod's "Killing Technology"


----------



## Duncan

*Dire Straits - "Dire Straits" - 1978*









*Dire Straits - "Communiqué" - 1979*









*Dire Straits - "Making Movies" - 1980*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

TIME AND TIME AGAIN
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

SIGN OF LIFE
_Music for 858 Quartet_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, composer
858 Quartet - string quartet
_
SLG_


----------



## Taggart

Absolutely gorgeous - gooseflesh music.


----------



## Duncan

Taggart said:


> Absolutely gorgeous - gooseflesh music.


*Ballad of 4 Seasons -*






*Song of the Heart - *






*Journey to Suzhou - *






*Raindrops Beating on Banana Leaves - *






*Sound from Afar -*






*Er Quan Ying Yue - *






*Water Flowing from High Mountain -*






*Spring Dawn at Yang-Ming Mountain -*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Common Listener

Cat Power - _Jukebox_ (2008)



Mollie John said:


> *Dire Straits - "Dire Straits" - 1978*
> *Dire Straits - "Communiqué" - 1979*
> *Dire Straits - "Making Movies" - 1980*


These are exactly the three I own. Great stuff.


----------



## Flutter

Tool's "Opiate" EP:


----------



## Duncan

*The Bothy Band - 1975*









*The Bothy Band - "Old Hag You Have Killed Me" - 1976*









*The Bothy Band - "Out of the Wind - Into the Sun" - 1977*

*"Old Hag You Have Killed Me" -*






*"The Kesh Jig" -*






*Martin Wynne's/Reels - The Bothy Band 1976*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

*Peter Gabriel - "Peter Gabriel" - 1977*









*Peter Gabriel - "Peter Gabriel" - 1978*









*Peter Gabriel - "Peter Gabriel" - 1980*









*Peter Gabriel - "Peter Gabriel" - 1982*









*Peter Gabriel - "So" - 1986*

*Which of these is not like the other?*


----------



## pmsummer

A FIX BACK EAST
_Were You There_
*Tarbox Ramblers*

_Rounder_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

One of the first dozen or so albums I bought - I think I was about 12 years of age.

Still one of their finest along with Disraeli Gears.

View attachment 116640


I think it may have been named Full Cream in the US, but then again I could be wrong as that was the re-release title in the UK.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## regenmusic




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night while off-line it was Hawkwind - _In Search of Space_ (1971):

The group's second LP and the first of theirs which I bought a mere 40 years ago. Hawkwind's sound became more muscular once they had a new rhythm section in Lemmy and Simon King in place for the 1972 follow-up _Doremi Fasol Latido_, but this is still my favourite Hawkwind album, along with the _Space Ritual_ live double from 1973.

Useless bit of trivia - Hawkwind's first eight studio albums featured a different line-up every time.



Dave Brock - electric and acoustic guitars, electronics, vocals (1969-present)
Nik Turner - alto sax, flute, electronics, vocals (1969-77)
Dik Mik - electronics (1969-73 - died 2017)
Del Dettmar - synthesiser (1971-74)
Dave Anderson - bass, electric and acoustic guitars (1970-71)
Terry Ollis - drums, percussion (1969-71)


----------



## Duncan

*Setting up next week's "There... and Back" Playlist... Part One - *









*Kate Bush - "The Kick Inside" - 1978*









*Kate Bush - "Lionheart" - 1978*









*Kate Bush - "Never For Ever" - 1980*









*Kate Bush - "The Dreaming" - 1982*









*Kate Bush - "The Hounds of Love" - 1985*


----------



## pmsummer

THE STONE
*David Olney*

_Bandcamp_


----------



## Merl

One of my son's favourites. Always reminds me of sitting watching him play his Tony Hawkes game.


----------



## Duncan

*Setting up next week's "There... and Back" Playlist... Part Two - *









*- Roxy Music - "Country Life" - 1974*









* - Roxy Music - "Siren" - 1975*









* - Roxy Music - "Manifesto" - 1979*









* - Roxy Music - "Flesh and Blood" - 1980*









* - Roxy Music - "Avalon" - 1982*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


It's feeling like summer down here. :angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> It's feeling like summer down here. :angel:


yo! its always like summer here in Las Vegas!! yes!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> yo! its always like summer here in Las Vegas!! yes!!


Some have all the luck. 
Seriously, I like the seasons though.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Some have all the luck.
> Seriously, I like the seasons though.


ahhh seasons like the 'Burgh, one day 32f. next day 75 and the next snow!!


----------



## starthrower

Bill's 2 disc live set with Earthworks.


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano, scat
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## Malx

Mountain - an early weakness of mine a very fine heavy rock outfit with Leslie West a superb guitar/front man, Felix Pappalardi on bass and production.

View attachment 116812


----------



## senza sordino

Continuing with my survey of the music of Genesis. Last weekend I played five albums, Trespass through The Lamb Lies down on Broadway. The albums with Peter Gabriel. Here I continue without Peter Gabriel. You have to wonder if Genesis planned on being a mainstream pop group all along; gradually their music becomes more pop like and radio friendly. And generally less interesting.

A Trick of the Tail (1976) Pretty Good stuff









Wind and Wuthering (1976). The first time I've heard this album









And then there were three (1978) The first time I've heard this album.









Duke (1980) I like most of the music on this album









Abacab (1981) The least interesting of the five albums here


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

HIGH LOW AND IN BETWEEN
THE LATE GREAT TOWNES VAN ZANDT
*Townes Van Zandt*
_
EMI Acoustic Highway_

double album cd


----------



## pmsummer

ROOTS IN THE SKY
*Oregon*

_OGB_ via _Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon
*
_OGB_ via _Elektra_


----------



## Red Terror

*Ed Askew
Ask the Unicorn*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

WATERSHED
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*
_
Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## starthrower

Only the third Trower album I've purchased. The other two being Bridges Of Sighs, and RT Live.


----------



## Duncan

*Lunch time listening for the week...*









* - "Bob Dylan" - 1962*









* - "The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan" - 1963*









* - "The Times They Are a-Changin'" - 1964*









* - "Another Side of Bob Dylan" - 1964*









* - "Bringing It All Back Home" - 1965*


----------



## Red Terror

*Big Heart Machine*
*Big Heart Machine
*


----------



## pmsummer

LIFT EVERY VOICE
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone
- Geri Allen - piano
- John Abercrombie - guitar
- Marc Johnson - double-bass
- Larry Grenadier - double-bass
- Billy Hart - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Had to hear some blues and Tedeschi Trucks Band has a new album.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUT
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*

_Columbia_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
*Gary Burton Quintet*
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER
*Danny Thompson* - double bass
Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle
Bernie Holland - guitars

_Hannibal_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flutter

Alice In Chains "Rainier Fog"


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Released 2003

Andy Milne - piano keyboards
Bruce Cockburn - guitar, vocals
David Gilmore - guitar
Sean Rickman - drums
Rich Brown - bass
Gregoire Maret - harmonica


----------



## Red Terror

*Isotope*
*Illusion*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Released 1969


----------



## Red Terror

Damn this is heavy ... jazz cats can rock better than anyone.


----------



## tdc

Glen Campbell - Gentle on my Mind

Glen had some chops!


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight I listen to classical speedmetal legend classical metal,if you're a headbanger or a metalhead you dont have the following ,shame on you,I,m not a metalhead but still i worship the following:

Celtic frost
1- Into Pandemonium
2 Into Megatherion ( i love this so mutch) 5\5 stars

Sepultura
1-Morbid vision(killer release,new Sepultura no way)
2-Bestial Devastation

Sarcofago (barbaric black metal\hyper-blast speed metal)
1-Inri

Mayhem 
1-Live in Leipzig (killer live release,awesome)
2-deathcrush debut

This is the metal that past time testing, this speed metal still rule event today and better than these lousy new metals that s*ck. Real genuine straightfoward cool stuff.So metalhead do i know what good metal ,do i know essential metal,I think so!!!


----------



## pmsummer

THE SAD MACHINERY OF SPRING
*Tin Hat*

_Ryko / Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

WATCHING THE WELL
*John Thorne
Danny Thompson*

_Naim_


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> View attachment 116997
> 
> 
> Released 2003
> 
> Andy Milne - piano keyboards
> Bruce Cockburn - guitar, vocals
> David Gilmore - guitar
> Sean Rickman - drums
> Rich Brown - bass
> Gregoire Maret - harmonica


Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

*Akira Sakata / Chikamorachi *_(feat. Masahiko Satoh)_
*Proton Pump* (Family Vineyard, 2018)


----------



## starthrower

Released 1972


----------



## deprofundis

Aurora Sutra ,debut album , they change there name to Aurora, there a dark wave band, there second album less good than debut but has good interesting movements, that are moving, uplifting, I find em less drab than let's says the new Dead Can Dance, that reek boringness and lazzyness, a Band well worth checking out the first two at least the final two albums not as good doe. This my Non-classical for tonight and Spiritflesh by Nocturnal Emissions, a subjection of Regen,Thanks you Regen Music.Take care folks at T.C virtual headquater no matter your living in Amerika to England to The Philippines, to Zambia etc ,Deprofundis wish you well,planet earth humans of goodwill = les bien pensants de ce monde , les gens de distiction ,mes éloges et égards vous sont remis de main proppre!, God bless you folks,If you're atheist iI can bless you instead of god,if you stop beleiving beleive in me my heart my soul(animea mea) my corpus cristis :angel:


----------



## Flutter

Omar Rodríguez-López's "Solar Gambling"


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Duncan

* - Crosby, Stills, and Nash - 1969*









* - Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young - "Déjà Vu" - 1970*









*Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young - "4 Way Street" - 1971*


----------



## JosefinaHW

Erasure, _Blue Savannah





_


----------



## starthrower

Neil Young - On The Beach 1974


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> View attachment 117163
> 
> 
> Neil Young - On The Beach 1974


One of Neil's finest imo.


----------



## Malx

This evening another few of my earliest LP purchases, now in the collection in CD format:

King Crimson - In The Wake of Poseidon.

View attachment 117167


Frank Zappa - Waka Jawaka.

View attachment 117168


Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother.

View attachment 117173


----------



## Malx

An interesting take on a Pink Floyd classic:






Sorry don't know how to post video link!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! It's new DARKTHRONE


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> Continuing with my survey of the music of Genesis. Last weekend I played five albums, Trespass through The Lamb Lies down on Broadway. The albums with Peter Gabriel. Here I continue without Peter Gabriel. You have to wonder if Genesis planned on being a mainstream pop group all along; gradually their music becomes more pop like and radio friendly. And generally less interesting.
> 
> A Trick of the Tail (1976) Pretty Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wind and Wuthering (1976). The first time I've heard this album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were three (1978) The first time I've heard this album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke (1980) I like most of the music on this album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abacab (1981) The least interesting of the five albums here


I agree up to a point. I did like the immediate post-Gabriel work a lot, but back in 1978 I could smell a rat with the _Follow You Follow Me_ single from _...And Then There Were Three_, an album I otherwise loved. After that the game was up - the simpler sleeve art and the predominantly radio-friendly material of _Duke_ and _Abacab_ brought about the end of what had hitherto been a happy relationship. I appreciate that Genesis had to shrug off the mellotron-drenched 1970s but, like Yes, they streamlined too much for my liking and ended up as a prime example of why I hated so much mainstream music in the 1980s. Of course, once Phil Collins's solo career got under way Genesis's destiny as a stockbrokers' pet band was more or less assured.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Bob Dylan: Blonde on Blonde!


----------



## starthrower

I love these concerts from Lugano!

Cafe on perc, Jose Neto - guitar, Richard Bailey - drums


----------



## Flutter

Flower King's "Untold The Future"


----------



## Duncan

*
David Crosby - "If I Could Only Remember My Name" - 1971*









*Steven Stills - "Steven Stills" - 1970*









*Graham Nash - "Songs for Beginners" - 1971*









*Neil Young - "Neil Young" - 1968*


----------



## pmsummer

BILL FRISELL, RON CARTER, PAUL MOTIAN
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
*Ron Carter* - bass
*Paul Motian* - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
*The New Gary Burton Quartet*

_Mack Avenue_


----------



## Vronsky

Lou Reed & John Cale: Songs for Drella (1990)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, _I Grieve





 _


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW CRYSTAL SILENCE
_The Duet (disc 2)_
*Chick Corea* - piano
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
_
Concord_


----------



## starthrower

This guy is a trip!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Coldplay, _Politik





_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Coldplay, _In My Place





_


----------



## JosefinaHW

'Had to move a lot of furniture, but I've got the dics and I'm going out for a drive:


----------



## Duncan

*Buffalo Springfield - "Buffalo Springfield" - 1966*


----------



## Duncan

*Buffalo Springfield - "Buffalo Springfield Again" - 1967*


----------



## Duncan

*Buffalo Springfield - "Last Time Around" - 1968*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

More of Bob Dylan at his finest while working in my studio today:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, EVERYTHING.... It's been too long.....

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-c2xKNbkMkPtgUFOoRlOtMYY1fKoideI


----------



## starthrower

Compilation of Arlen's two Rounder albums recorded 1978-1980.


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## Common Listener

ldiat said:


>


I'm actually not the biggest fan of the verses, sonically, but the solo chorus is better and then the choral chorus - the sonics of that "*ooohh*" that's almost foghorn-like - is fantastic. And then comes the m*ooohh*g! Good stuff. I could listen to a long song of just that "*ooohh*."

Currently - eargasm every time:

Judas Priest - Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver


----------



## Common Listener

tdc said:


> Glen Campbell - Gentle on my Mind
> 
> Glen had some chops!


Definitely.

Among the many greats, I saw Roy Clark in there and it inspired me to play this. He had some chops, too (and the jokes are appropriate for this board, as well).


----------



## Duncan

*There...*









*Jackson Browne - "Jackson Browne" - AKA - "Saturate Before Using" - 1972*









*Jackson Browne - "For Everyman" - 1973 *









*Jackson Browne - "Late for the Sky" - 1974*









*Jackson Browne - "The Pretender" - 1976*









*Jackson Browne - "Running On Empty" - 1977*


----------



## Duncan

*And Back...*









*Eagles - "Eagles" - 1972*









*Eagles - "Desperado" - 1973*









*Eagles - "On the Border" - 1974*









*Eagles - "One of These Nights" - 1975*









*Eagles - "Hotel California" - 1976*


----------



## starthrower

Released 1972


----------



## Red Terror

This is wild...


----------



## pmsummer

AGAPE-AGAPE / LOVE-LOVE
*Popol Vuh*
_
SPV / Weird Brother_


----------



## Duncan

pmsummer said:


> AGAPE-AGAPE / LOVE-LOVE
> *Popol Vuh*
> _
> SPV / Weird Brother_


Saw this and thought you might be interested -

http://www.superdeluxeedition.com/n...ial-album-collection-vol-1-6lp-vinyl-box-set/

















BMG are issuing some key works of German electronic avant-garde band Popol Vuh next month. The Essential Album Collection, Vol. 1 - a 6LP vinyl box set - is on the way, as well as some standalone remastered CD releases.

Five albums have been remastered by Popol Vuh members Guido Hieronymus and Frank Fiedler. They are debut Affenstunde (1970), Hosianna Mantra (1972), Einsjäger & Siebenjäger (1974), Aguirre (1975) and Nosferatu (1978).

Affenstunde, Hosianna Mantra and Einsjäger & Siebenjäger are the first, third and fifth albums respectively, while Nosferatu is a 2LP set (hence six records for five albums) and features the two albums that were recorded for Werner Herzog classic film of the same name: Brüder des Lichts and On The Way to a Little Way. The other Herzog soundtrack is Aguirre composed for another cult classic (most of his films would fit that description!) Aguirre - The Wrath of God, the movie that features a memorable performance from Klaus Kinski playing Spanish soldier Lope de Aguirre, who leads a group of conquistadores down the Amazon River in South America in search of the legendary city of gold, El Dorado.

The vinyl is all 180g and feature original track listings plus bonus tracks. The outer box is spot varnished and these sets come with a six-page insert and two band posters.
There is no CD box, but rather separate digipaks with the remastered audio and bonus tracks. These come with detailed, illustrated booklets and sleeve notes by by Klaus Schulze, Werner Herzog, Gerd Augustin, Manfred Gillig-Degrave and Michael Fuchs-Gamböck.
The Essential Album Collection Vol. 1 and the CDs are released on 26 April 2019.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Early 70s Dutch band. I've got five albums and they are all excellent.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bharbeke

The entire album Let's Be Frank from Trisha Yearwood sounds exceptional. These interpretations of Sinatra songs are neither note for note recreations of the originals nor twisted beyond all recognition. They fall in the middle ground.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Syntax, _Pride _Would have a really fun video if they could have lost that glare.


----------



## pmsummer

AWAY OUT ON THE MOUNTAIN
*Tim & Mollie O'Brien*

_Sugar Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

SOPWITH CAMEL
*The Sopwith Camel*
_
One Way Records_ via _Kama Sutra_


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAK OF THE DEVIL
*John Abercrombie Trio*
-John Abercrombie - guitars
-Dan Wall - Hammond B3 organ
-Adam Nussbaum - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of my Genesis listening project. And it's the last. I much prefer early Genesis, I just can't enjoy Genesis in the 80s and beyond. I just don't want want to listen to the last two Genesis albums.

Genesis, self titled album (1983)









Peter Gabriel 3, Melt. (1980) I quite liked this. 









Phil Collins Face Value (1981) Not bad. 









Peter Gabriel So (1986) Meh. 









Genesis Invisible Touch (1986) Not good.









There are three Genesis albums I have no interest in listening to, the very first and the last two.


----------



## Duncan

pmsummer said:


> SOPWITH CAMEL
> *The Sopwith Camel*
> _
> One Way Records_ via _Kama Sutra_







Made its debut on 12-24-1966 - reached # 26 on Billboard and charted for 10 weeks...

Extending the "Camel" theme...









*Peter Frampton - "Frampton's Camel" - 1973*

which has actually aged pretty well in the intervening 46 years...

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL94gOvpr5yt0fe-yetOzp9JqXF6h8Tf7s


----------



## KenOC

Camels? Anybody remember _Midnight at the Oasis_? "Send your camel to bed..."


----------



## Duncan

*Camel - "Camel" - 1973*









*Camel - "Mirage" - 1974*









*Camel - "The Snow Goose" - 1975*









*Camel - "Moonmadness" - 1976*









*Camel - "Rain Dances" - 1977*

*Unjustly overlooked and often forgotten English progressive rock group...*

*RIP - Peter Bardens - 2002*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Barbebleu

Billie Eilish - When We All Fall Asleep, Where Do We Go?
Frank Zappa - Back to School
Jeff Buckley - In Transition
Sufjan Stevens - All Delighted People


----------



## starthrower

No funny lyrics, just cool guitar stuff.


----------



## millionrainbows

An overlooked band from Sheffield, The Comsat Angels. I met them at Club 500 in Dallas shortly after this album was released. They were very glad to see me with my armful of their LPs.


----------



## starthrower

Released 2010


----------



## philoctetes

One of my favorites from Nimbus


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## JosefinaHW

Depeche Mode, _Suffer Well





_


----------



## Bwv 1080

Dont forget this camel classic


----------



## elgar's ghost

From Dylan wannabe to psychedelic-tinged joker - Donovan in two albums:

_Fairy Tale_ (1965):



_Sunshine Superman_ (1966):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL & PAT METHENY
*Jim Hall
Pat Metheny*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## senza sordino

The start of a three part American music session.

Blood, Sweat and Tears. A self titled album (1968)









Frank Zappa Hot Rats (1969)









Chicago 2 (1970)









The Band, self titled album (1969)









The Allman Brothers Band, Idlewild South (1970)


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> The start of a three part *American* music session.


*The Band, self titled album (1969)*









*One-fifth American* (Levon Helm) - *four-fifths Canadian* (Robbie Robertson, Rick Danko, Richard Manuel, and Garth Hudson) means that technically you're actually starting a three part *Can-Am* music session...  - Enjoy!


----------



## MattB

Dogrel

Fontaines D.C.

https://fontainesdc.bandcamp.com/album/dogrel


----------



## millionrainbows

@RedTerror:


----------



## millionrainbows

@JosefinaHW:


----------



## starthrower

I'm listening to Carnival Detournement by Hamster Theatre. Recommended to fans of Thinking Plague who probably already have a copy.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## JosefinaHW

millionrainbows said:


> @JosefinaHW:
> 
> View attachment 117645


TYVM, Millions! I'll check it out. í ½í¸˜


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

*A weeks worth of "There..."*

*Sometimes you just have to fly the colours and so without further ado...

Ladies and Gentlemen...

"The pride of Fort Macleod, Alberta, Canada..." -*









*Joni Mitchell - "Songs to a Seagull" - 1968*









*Joni Mitchell - "Clouds" - 1969*









Joni Mitchell - "Ladies of the Canyon" - 1970









*Joni Mitchell - "Blue" - 1971*









Joni Mitchell - "For the Roses" - 1972


----------



## Duncan

*A weeks worth of "and Back..."*

*Sometimes you just have to fly the colours and so without further ado...

Ladies and Gentlemen... *

*"The pride of Toronto, Ontario, Canada..." -*









*Neil Young with Crazy Horse - "Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere" - 1969*









*Neil Young - "After the Goldrush" - 1970*









*Neil Young - "Harvest" - 1972*









*Neil Young - "On the Beach" - 1974*









*Neil Young - "Tonight's The Night" - 1975*


----------



## starthrower

Borrowed this one from the library. It's very well performed and produced but kinda generic. Still it's colorful and enjoyable enough, but I don't think I'll be buying any of their CDs.










This one is a beautiful record! Too bad Mr. Stanko has left us already.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Depeche Mode, _Never Let Me Down Again





 _


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## millionrainbows

The Fugs, NYC's answer to Frank Zappa. I read that Zappa considered them to be borrowing from him, and complained about their use of "eighteenth century poetry." A picture of Allen Ginsberg nude on the inside. Photography by Richard Avedon.


----------



## Duncan

Red Terror said:


>


I tried this out on a whim and thought that it was just amazing - thanks for posting it!

- "Norwegian jazz-fusion", eh? -


----------



## Taggart

CD 1 of








The first three albums. We got this at a garage sale. We've known these for nearly 50 years. What's not to like? Great material. superb vocals and excellent guitar backing. Baez at her best.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> The Fugs, NYC's answer to Frank Zappa. I read that Zappa considered them to be borrowing from him, and complained about their use of "eighteenth century poetry." A picture of Allen Ginsberg nude on the inside. Photography by Richard Avedon.
> 
> View attachment 117759
> View attachment 117760


I haven't heard about the alleged comments from Zappa, but the Mothers and the Fugs were so different. The Fugs were left leaning literary guys who were not serious musicians. If they were influenced by the Mothers' residency at the Garrick Theater that should reflect flatteringly on Zappa I would think.


----------



## pmsummer

SHE WANTS TO BE FLOWERS BUT YOU MAKE HER OWLS YOU MUST NOT COMPLAIN THEN IF SHE GOES HUNTING
*The Owl Service*
_
Stone Tape Recordings_


----------



## Red Terror

*Motorpsycho*
_*Here Be Monsters*_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! This came out 19th of April. African music makes me happy 
...there's a cover of Quimbara! doh...It's called CELIA...of course


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> SHE WANTS TO BE FLOWERS BUT YOU MAKE HER OWLS YOU MUST NOT COMPLAIN THEN IF SHE GOES HUNTING
> *The Owl Service*
> _
> Stone Tape Recordings_


PMSummer! What a title?!?


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC BY RY COODER
_Music for Films_
*Ry Cooder*
_
Warner Bros._

2-CD Set


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

JosefinaHW said:


> PMSummer! What a title?!?


Indeed. ;-)

A literary reference.

https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/235491-she-wants-to-be-flowers-but-you-make-her-owls


----------



## Flutter




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Unfinished Highballs - live recording with Swedish Radio Jazz Group 1976


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

*Gal Costa - (1969) Gal*


----------



## pmsummer

FITZCARRALDO
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_
*Popul Vuh*
_with excerpts:_ *Verdi - Leoncavallo - Meyerbeer - Strauss - Massenet - Puccini - Bellini*
_
Spalax_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to my Collection of noise bands on Bandcamp, six release on Noisy Hell Production(label). All done DYI, here's my page of Bandcamp offering for noise-mongers:

https://bandcamp.com/baronvonblood


----------



## starthrower

As usual these all star projects are hit and miss, but the hits on this one are pretty good.


----------



## deprofundis

No Tomorrow Charlie , band from Gent Belgium (Flanders), hardboiled noise & rolls , noise-metal, noise punk band.There early work a special CD done for me of all there 7'' inch and bonus material , by a flemish friend in the bands since 1986, cool stuff earlier years shredded to piece it's grinding Noise-Metal, noisy and krusty as it get and so much fun.

Deprofundis would like to warmly send is greeting to Benelux contries & Flanders among them, for great achievement in music and noisy music of avant-garde brutal skronk, that relentlesly brutal and no compromize taken.

:tiphat:

P.s I can't and wont copy you this special cd because , they ask me politely to not do so,I respect & honor there decision, and feel bless to have this.


----------



## Flutter

Magma's Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh


----------



## philoctetes

Tension tamer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love these guys <3


----------



## atsizat

A soundtrack from Doom 2 game (1994). I love it.


----------



## pmsummer

IDLE MOMENTS
*Grant Green* - guitar
Bobby Hutcherson - vibes
Joe Henderson - tenor sax
Duke Pearson - piano
Bob Cranshaw - bass
Al Harewood - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## StrE3ss

Bill Evans ‎- Interplay (Pure DSD)







Artist(s): Piano - Bill Evans
Bass - Percy Heath
Drums - "Philly" Joe Jones
Guitar - Jim Hall
Trumpet - Freddie Hubbard

Transfert from tape to DSD sound incredible


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

wrong thread.......


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Helmet Of Gnats - High Street
Released 2010 Ambient Records

Chris Fox - Guitars
Matt Bocchino - Keyboards
Wayne Zito - Bass
Mark Conese - Drums


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER NEXT / ELEMENTAL
*Danny Thompson*

_Eagle_


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums
_
Savoy Jazz_


----------



## senza sordino

Session two of three

The Flying Burrito Brothers. The Gilded Palace of Sin (1969). The first time I've heard this.









Crosby Still and Nash debut self titled album (1969)









Chicago, Chicago III (1971) Enjoyed this









Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention, Weasels Ripped my Flesh (1970). The first time I've heard this. I prefer other albums.









The Allman Brothers Band, Live at the Fillmore East (1971), what a killer album


----------



## starthrower

Zig Zag released 1996


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONGEST RIVER
*Olivia Chaney*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

DEVOTIONS
*Ketil Bjørnstad*

_EmArcy_


----------



## pmsummer

senza sordino said:


> Session two of three
> 
> The Flying Burrito Brothers. The Gilded Palace of Sin (1969). The first time I've heard this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosby Still and Nash debut self titled album (1969)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago, Chicago III (1971) Enjoyed this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention, Weasels Ripped my Flesh (1970). The first time I've heard this. I prefer other albums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Allman Brothers Band, Live at the Fillmore East (1971), what a killer album


#1 and #4 for me, please. YMMV.


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> #1 and #4 for me, please. YMMV.


It's always fun to see the reaction of fans who are first exposed to Zappa's later rock albums when they encounter the Mother's avant garde stuff! Weasels is a treasure.

NP:


----------



## brahmsgirl

Besides classical music, I kinda enjoy hip hop / rap. And as I'm polish, I listen mostly to polish hip-hop / rap "pieces" 
Here is one very talented, smart and funny guy, widely acclaimed as one of the most "sophisticated" in lyrcis and storytelling. 
Guy is actually also a professional lawyer 
In this particular song he's talking about common mistakes in polish language that are actually made by Poles due to laziness in speaking / using language properly


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Martyrdöd. Pretty hardcore! \m/ metal friday \m/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Old album by Bill Withers. Just as I am. No more metal friday


----------



## StrE3ss

Neil Young Greatest Hits


----------



## starthrower

A blast from the 90s neo-hippie past!


----------



## pmsummer

IF MOUNTAINS COULD SING
*Terje Rypdal* - electric guitars, composition
- Bjørn Kjellemyr - bass
- Audun Kleive - drums
- Terje Tønnesen - violin
- Lars Anders Tomter - viola
- Øystein Birkeland - cello
- Christian Eggen - conductor
_
ECM_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Peter Gabriel, The Rhythm of the Heat, Security


----------



## pmsummer

I LONG TO SEE YOU
*Charles Lloyd & The Marvels*
* Charles Lloyd - tenor saxophone, alto flute
* Bill Frisell - guitar
* Reuben Rogers - bass
* Eric Harland - drums
* Greg Leisz - steel guitar
_
Blue Note_


----------



## senza sordino

Third session of mostly American music. 
Crosby Stills Nash and Young Déjà Vu









The Grateful Dead Live/Dead (1969)









The Allman Brothers Band Eat a Peach (1972)









Frank Zappa And The Mothers The Grand Wazoo (1972)









Steely Dan Can't Buy a Thrill (1972)


----------



## JosefinaHW

_The English Patient_, Soundtrack, Original Music Gabriel Yared

As Far As Florence






Entire Soundtrack Playlist

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL96133968EC595B03


----------



## Rogerx

JosefinaHW said:


> _The English Patient_, Soundtrack, Original Music Gabriel Yared
> 
> As Far As Florence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire Soundtrack Playlist
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL96133968EC595B03


Great film, did you ever watched it?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Rogerx said:


> Great film, did you ever watched it?


A million and two times.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Depeche Mode, _Heaven_, Studio Session


----------



## Barbebleu

senza sordino said:


> Third session of mostly American music.
> Crosby Stills Nash and Young Déjà Vu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grateful Dead Live/Dead (1969)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Allman Brothers Band Eat a Peach (1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Zappa And The Mothers The Grand Wazoo (1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steely Dan Can't Buy a Thrill (1972)


Every one a gem!


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Every one a gem!


I have them all except for the CSN&Y. The warm analog sound on the Zappa is what I'm always looking for on those 70s era albums. I haven't played Eat A Peach for ages. Always dug Mountain Jam, and Les Brers...


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> I haven't played Eat A Peach for ages. Always dug Mountain Jam, and Les Brers...


Yes, that'a almost like jazz; improvisatory rock. They were "as tuned in" as the Dead ever were.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> I have them all except for the CSN&Y. The warm analog sound on the Zappa is what I'm always looking for on those 70s era albums. I haven't played Eat A Peach for ages. Always dug Mountain Jam, and Les Brers...


You need to remedy that omission, Star! Déjà Vu is excellent.


----------



## millionrainbows

boston boston


----------



## millionrainbows

Dutch "art" group, Jack Bruce's bass, Eric Clapton's guitar, cover art for The Incredible String Band, George Harrison's fireplace at Esher below.


----------



## starthrower

Esperanza is back with another amazing and thought provoking sophisticated pop record!


----------



## senza sordino

CSNY Déjà Vu I had on cassette. I hadn't listened to it in years. I've recently "discovered" Frank Zappa, thanks to Spotify. I'm not too familiar with the Grateful Dead. I had a couple of Allman Brothers cassettes. Steely Dan had plenty of radio play. I threw out my cassettes a few years ago. 

I just can't bring myself to listen to any non classical music that isn't from the late 60s to early 70s. That's all I've ever really listened to. That's all I've ever wanted to listen to. I was a very young child then, not a teen or adult. I don't want to "discover" music from the 90s or later. I just love that 70s feel and groove. My colleagues and friends of about my age love and listen to music of the 80s and 90s. I didn't listen to it then, and I don't now. 

Just send me back to 1973 when I was eight, living in a small town in the West Country of England. 

Part four of my mostly American music sessions coming up later.


----------



## pmsummer

SANDY BULL
_Vanguard Visionaries_
*Sandy Bull* - guitar, oud, banjo, tape recorder
_
Vanguard

_
Probably the first time I heard Carl Orff's music for the Carmina Burana (back in the mid-1960s)... and certainly the first time I heard it performed on a banjo.


----------



## pmsummer

Format violation.


----------



## pmsummer

senza sordino said:


> CSNY Déjà Vu I had on cassette. I hadn't listened to it in years. I've recently "discovered" Frank Zappa, thanks to Spotify. I'm not too familiar with the Grateful Dead. I had a couple of Allman Brothers cassettes. Steely Dan had plenty of radio play. I threw out my cassettes a few years ago.
> 
> I just can't bring myself to listen to any non classical music that isn't from the late 60s to early 70s. That's all I've ever really listened to. That's all I've ever wanted to listen to. I was a very young child then, not a teen or adult. I don't want to "discover" music from the 90s or later. I just love that 70s feel and groove. My colleagues and friends of about my age love and listen to music of the 80s and 90s. I didn't listen to it then, and I don't now.
> 
> Just send me back to 1973 when I was eight, living in a small town in the West Country of England.
> 
> Part four of my mostly American music sessions coming up later.


I hear you. I lived through it, and I feel the same way, pretty much.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> CSNY Déjà Vu I had on cassette. I hadn't listened to it in years. I've recently "discovered" Frank Zappa, thanks to Spotify. I'm not too familiar with the Grateful Dead. I had a couple of Allman Brothers cassettes. Steely Dan had plenty of radio play. I threw out my cassettes a few years ago.


The Dead really hit their stride with the second LP, Anthem Of The Sun. Their initial run of albums up to 1974's From Mars Hotel are probably the most inspired. I'm not enough of a Dead head to sort out the hundreds of live recordings. Zappa is another huge discography that takes time to sort out. I find the records up to 1975 or so to be more appealing and possess a spirit of optimism even though the cynical attitude is present, it doesn't feel as bitter as it would become later on.

The Allman Bros got me interested for a short while after they reformed with Warren Haynes in 1989. I think their 1991 record Shades Of Two Worlds is a great album. I caught them in concert that year and it was a very exciting show. Their live sound was huge. It was like a force of nature with all the percussion and the sound of the guitars. People went crazy when Dickey Betts launched into songs like Jessica, and Elizabeth Reed. I'll never forget that night!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

Barbebleu said:


> You need to remedy that omission, Star! Déjà Vu is excellent.


Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lNqD7baS72JT7IApNoyS_b8E98HQQkvrY


----------



## Duncan

*A week's worth of "There... " - *









*Joni Mitchell - "Court and Spark" - 1974*









*Joni Mitchell - "The Hissing of Summer Lawns" - 1975*









*Joni Mitchell - "Hejira" - 1976*









*Joni Mitchell - "Don Juan's Reckless Daughter" - 1977*









*Joni Mitchell - "Mingus" - 1979*


----------



## Duncan

*And a week's worth of "And Back..." - *









*Neil Young with Crazy Horse - "Zuma" - 1975*









*Neil Young - "American Stars 'n Bars" - 1977*









*Neil Young - "Comes A Time" - 1978*









*Neil Young and Crazy Horse - "Rust Never Sleeps" - 1979*









*Neil Young - "Hawks & Doves" - 1980*


----------



## Barbebleu

Good choices MJ. Excellent taste!:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

BAGS MEETS WES!
*Milt Jackson* - vibes
*Wes Montgomery* - guitar
Wynton Kelly - piano
Sam Jones - double bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums​_
Riverside_


----------



## Hiawatha

senza sordino said:


> CSNY Déjà Vu I had on cassette. I hadn't listened to it in years. I've recently "discovered" Frank Zappa, thanks to Spotify. I'm not too familiar with the Grateful Dead. I had a couple of Allman Brothers cassettes. Steely Dan had plenty of radio play. I threw out my cassettes a few years ago.
> 
> I just can't bring myself to listen to any non classical music that isn't from the late 60s to early 70s. That's all I've ever really listened to. That's all I've ever wanted to listen to. I was a very young child then, not a teen or adult. I don't want to "discover" music from the 90s or later. I just love that 70s feel and groove. My colleagues and friends of about my age love and listen to music of the 80s and 90s. I didn't listen to it then, and I don't now.
> 
> Just send me back to 1973 when I was eight, living in a small town in the West Country of England.
> 
> Part four of my mostly American music sessions coming up later.


I would be interested to hear if there are any radio stations these days - with presenters - that you find links in with your taste and that era as outlined. Sometimes I have searched quite extensively but I haven't really found anything of that kind - ie the sort of thing that really sounds like the early/mid 70s.


----------



## pmsummer

THEN PLAY ON
*Fleetwood Mac*
_
Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

STORYTELLER
*Jim Hall*

_Concord Jazz_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A little metal-break in between work...


----------



## pmsummer

SHELTER
*Olivia Chaney*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Let it bleed!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

New Purchase. Playing in the car today! DM, Playing the Angel
_
The Sinner in Me_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Depeche Mode, "The Darkest Star" Playing the Angel

Just listened to this song for the first time here at home. Do we have a DM thread? I just ordered _Delta Machine. _It's the album after that that grates; the few songs I've heard and videos I've watched seem really fake, unreal, dishonest: at least as a first impression. Anybody else get this impression?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> *And a week's worth of "And Back..." - *
> 
> View attachment 118251
> 
> 
> *Neil Young with Crazy Horse - "Zuma" - 1975*
> 
> View attachment 118252
> 
> 
> *Neil Young - "American Stars 'n Bars" - 1977*
> 
> View attachment 118253
> 
> 
> *Neil Young - "Comes A Time" - 1978*
> 
> View attachment 118254
> 
> 
> *Neil Young and Crazy Horse - "Rust Never Sleeps" - 1979*
> 
> View attachment 118255
> 
> 
> *Neil Young - "Hawks & Doves" - 1980*


I didn't realise it at the time, but _Hawks and Doves_ represented the end of a great run, and for me it was his weakest album since the debut. I don't know what you think, but NY's output from _Hawks and Doves_ until _Freedom_ was totally forgettable on the whole - vocoders, synthesisers, skinny ties, shorter hair and buying into the whole 80s thing in general just didn't suit some people, and NY was one of them. Thank God for _Freedom_ and (especially) _Ragged Glory_ - he well and truly regained his mojo with those albums!


----------



## philoctetes

Nils Petter Molvaer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Old" favorite here! Peace and love to you all


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This lady died on our National Day 7 years ago <3


----------



## JosefinaHW

My non-CM song of the week. DM, _The Darkest Sta_r ....made for driving late at night


----------



## starthrower

Includes their first three albums, and more...


----------



## JosefinaHW

starthrower said:


> View attachment 118434
> 
> 
> Includes their first three albums, and more...


"Hot Burritos"!!!??!! Come on. I'm open to trying almost anything, but "Hot Burritos"!?!?


----------



## pmsummer

JosefinaHW said:


> "Hot Burritos"!!!??!! Come on. I'm open to trying almost anything, but "Hot Burritos"!?!?


There is no other way. Hot in both kinds.


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> There is no other way. Hot in both kinds.


Ok, Good Sir, I'll see if I can find the album.


----------



## pmsummer

BLONDE ON BLONDE
*Bob Dylan*
_
Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

JosefinaHW said:


> Ok, Good Sir, I'll see if I can find the album.


----------



## starthrower

JosefinaHW said:


> Ok, Good Sir, I'll see if I can find the album.


While you're at it look for the Gram Parsons 2-fer, GP /Grevious Angel.


----------



## pmsummer

A hot burrito.


----------



## JosefinaHW

starthrower said:


> While you're at it look for the Gram Parsons 2-fer, GP /Grevious Angel.


`

Dear Heart, I am listening to the Hot Burrito's anthology. My dad liked some country music, the Moody Blues, and some other stuff. I am trying to listen to this stuff open-mindedly, and open-heartedly.... I will look into Gram Parson after this.

For ME, what do you think of Depeche Mode? Please feel free to be as honest as you wish.


----------



## starthrower

I've never listened to Depeche Mode, but I'll give them I try.


----------



## JosefinaHW

PMSummers, I LOVE TexMex food! Can't remember the name, but when I was working for KPMJ I spent a good bit of time in Austin and the food was fabulous! Mind you, I had previously been to Mexico City and I ate both the "up-scale" --I hate that term--and the on the street corner authentic Mexican food--it was fabulous. We also had a fabulous up-scale/off-the-street Mexican restaurant in Philly. It was amazing. I ate there at least once a week: no burritos on THAT menu, although I still love burritos, but amazing dishes cooked in a lava rocks. What made it even better that in the condo where I lived in Philly there was an absolutely gorgeous and refreshing pool and I met the owners and chefs of the restaurant! This is the stuff that makes life spicy and worth living!!!

...I'm still not sold on this music, but I'm listening.


----------



## JosefinaHW

starthrower said:


> I've never listened to Depeche Mode, but I'll give them I try.


Thank you!!! :kiss:

Maybe check out my personal playlist, I greatly respect your opinion:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-c2xKNbkMkNRtsNpmmValzKvFK8X1Kee


----------



## starthrower

I listened to the song you upload above. Sounds pretty good. The vocalist sounds familiar so maybe I've heard something on the radio?

I don't listen to much country, but I like Gram Parsons' songs and vocals. Especially the slow songs like Brass Buttons, and 1000 Dollar Wedding. I'm not big on the country jamboree stuff. Same for Emmylou Harris. Most of the other stuff I have is acoustic oriented. Artists such as Tony Rice, Sam Bush, Doc Watson, Jerry Douglas, etc...


----------



## Duncan

Two of the most accessible (and best) to serve as an introduction -


----------



## Duncan

*Special Weekend Edition of "There... "*









*Steely Dan - "Can't Buy A Thrill" - 1972*









*Steely Dan - "Countdown to Ecstasy" - 1973*









*Steely Dan - "Pretzel Logic" - 1974*


----------



## Duncan

*Special Weekend Edition of "... and Back " - *









*Steely Dan - "Katy Lied" - 1975*









*Steely Dan - "The Royal Scam" - 1976*









*Steely Dan - "Aja" - 1977*


----------



## senza sordino

The fourth and final session of my American music project.

American Beauty The Grateful Dead (1970)









The Eagles debut album (1972)









Brothers and Sisters The Allman Brothers Band (1973)









Apostrophe (') Frank Zappa (1974)









Pretzel Logic Steely Dan (1974)


----------



## pmsummer

STILL
*Joy Division*

_Quest - Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

RIVER OF TIME
*Jorma Kaukonen*
_
Red House_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Someone posted suggestions for me, thank you very much and will listen. BUT, I am so in love with Depeche Mode's Playing the Angel!!! Dear God, it's so amazing and so me.

Today Delta Machine and Spirit arrived. Haven't gotten to them yet. But I just HAVE to re-post "The Darkest Star" from _Playing the Angel.





_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Finally back to my music. _ Delta Machine_ and Spirit arrived today. 'Just about to rip off the plastic and rip them, but I am so in love with _Playing the Angel_. 'Ten more minutes.


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD RAIN
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet
_
Act_


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS DU SUD ET DU NORD
_Norway and Catalan_
*Hirundo Maris*
Arianna Savall - voice, harp
Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, mandolin
Sveinung Lilleheir - guitar, voice, dobro
Miquel Angel Cordero - double-bass, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

^^^
6 CD Nucleus box just released.
https://www.cherryred.co.uk/product...s-1970-1975-6cd-remastered-clamshell-box-set/


----------



## senza sordino

I recently purchased this book:
Mountains Come out of the Sky, The Illustrated History of Prog Rock by Will Romano









Chapters include 
In the Beginning (Proto Prog Rock)
Pink Floyd
King Crimson 
Emerson Lake and Palmer 
Yes
Genesis 
Jethro Tull
Colosseum and Greenslade
The Canterbury Scene
Camel
Gentle Giant
Prog Folk
Progressivo Italiano
German Prog and The Krautrockers
Song for America
Tubular Bells
Rush
UK
The Return of the King Crimson
Throwing it all away 
Marillion
Dream Theatre
21st Century

As I read through this book, I've planned out a mostly Prog rock listening project of about twelve parts of five albums each, that's 60 albums in total. It's ambitious and it'll take a couple of months or so. All English.

I've recently acquired seven King Crimson albums and Genesis albums. So this music is still new to me; I haven't been listening to King Crimson or Genesis for decades like some of you. I want to hear how their music sits with other contemporaneous music I am familiar with. And I intend on listening to some other music by bands I've not heard before. The twelve parts will be a mixture of music I'm very familiar with and music I'm not so familiar. All the music heard will be either from Spotify or CDs I own.

Just to get started I'm listening to this, some proto Prog rock. (Part one will follow later)
The Beatles Revolver, something I'm absolutely familiar with. A terrific album. My original vinyl LP hangs on my wall.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*
Tord Gustavsen - piano
Harald Johnsen - bass
Jarle Vespestad - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Depeche Mode, _Delta Machine_, Full Album


----------



## pmsummer

QSF PLAYS BRUBECK
*Dave Brubeck, Paul Desmond*
Quartet San Francisco
Jeremy Cohen - violin
Alisa Rose - violin
Keith Lawrence - viola 
Michelle Djokic - cello​_
ViolinJazz_


----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
_Compositions of Bill Evans_
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
Mark Johnson - bass
_
Winter & Winter / Music Edition_


----------



## pmsummer

CONCIERTO
*Jim Hall* - guitar, acoustic guitar
Paul Desmond - alto saxophone
Chet Baker - trumpet
Roland Hanna - piano
Ron Carter - upright bass
Steve Gadd - drums
_
CTI_


----------



## senza sordino

Part one of my English Prog Rock listening project. Yes, all of these are very familiar. What we have here is proto Prog rock. It's debatable whether or not the Beatles and The Who are Prog rock or proto Prog rock. I'm not writing the definitive guide to Prog rock here. There will be other albums in my project which are debatable.

The Beatles Sgt Pepper' Lonely Hearts Club Band (1967). I haven't listened to this complete album in a few years. 









The Moody Blues Days of Future Passed (1967) I often listen to this, a couple of times a year. 









Pink Floyd Pipers at the Gates of Dawn (1967) Great









Pink Floyd A Saucerful Full of Secrets (1968). My uncle introduced this album to me when I was a lad









The Who Tommy (1969) Terrific music.









I was there in London in the mid sixties, being pushed around in a pram. I am now far removed spacially and temporally.


----------



## Duncan

*A week's worth of "There... "*









*10cc - "10cc" - 1973*









*10cc - "Sheet Music" - 1974*









*10cc - "The Original Soundtrack" - 1975*









*10cc - "How Dare You!" - 1976*









*10cc - "Deceptive Bends" - 1977*


----------



## Duncan

*And a week's worth of "... and Back" - *









*Squeeze - "Cool for Cats" - 1979*









*Squeeze - "Argybargy" - 1980*









*Squeeze - "East Side Story" - 1981*









*Squeeze - "Sweets From A Stranger" - 1982*









*Squeeze - "Cosi Fan Tutti Frutti" - 1985*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Dolphy At The Five Spot*


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## tdc

Trevor Rabin - Anerley Road


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Blues. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

PASSAGE
138 B.C - A.D. 1611
_Exploring new arrangments for music of the modal system._
*Notre Dame Organum - Hildegaard von Bingen - Gregorian Chant - Nicolai Parmae - Francesco Landini - Carlo Gesualdo - Anonymous*
Empire Brass Quintet
_with_ acoustic and electric guitars, fretless bass, vocals, synthesizer, acoustic and electronic percussion
Rolf Smedvig - trumpet, arrangements, direction
_
Telarc_


----------



## Flutter




----------



## pmsummer

SECOND SIGHT
*Marc Johnson's Bass Desires*
Marc Johnson - bass
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Scofield - guitar
Peter Erskine - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Home from work today I heard some of "Crown of Creation" by Jefferson Airplane. Real flower power there  Then I came home and mowed the lawn.


----------



## pmsummer

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Home from work today I heard some of "Crown of Creation" by Jefferson Airplane. Real flower power there  Then I came home and mowed the lawn.


They don't make 'Flower Power' like they used to. ;-)


----------



## pmsummer

OK, a cleansing, after The Apocalypse...


----------



## Duncan

*Robyn Hitchcock - "Black Snake Diamond Röle" - 1981*









*Robyn Hitchcock - "Groovy Decay" - 1982*









*Robyn Hitchcock - "I Often Dream of Trains" - 1984*


----------



## philoctetes

Morning raga


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
with Ikue Mori - electronics​_
Tzadik_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Home from work today I heard some of "Crown of Creation" by Jefferson Airplane. Real flower power there  Then I came home and mowed the lawn.


Appropriate - listening to Jefferson Airplane and then having a session on the grass.


----------



## Boychev

Dødheimsgard, "Supervillain Outcast" (2008, Industrial Metal, Post-Black Metal)





RIDE THE PARANOIA
ALL LIFE IS PAIN
ONLY THE GRAVE IS REAL!


----------



## philoctetes

Another raga... making a better impression on relisten than the first time


----------



## philoctetes

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 118741
> 
> 
> *Robyn Hitchcock - "Black Snake Diamond Röle" - 1981*
> 
> View attachment 118742
> 
> 
> *Robyn Hitchcock - "Groovy Decay" - 1982*
> 
> View attachment 118743
> 
> 
> *Robyn Hitchcock - "I Often Dream of Trains" - 1984*


HItchcock was just in town Tuesday night. Saw him in his hayday at the Warfield.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying to be real hip here. I think I like this  Wait, this guy is far from the hippest on spotify...Anderson .Paak that is.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ESSENTIAL JOHN FAHEY
*John Fahey* - guitar
_
Vanguard_


----------



## senza sordino

Part 2 of my mostly English Prog rock listening project. This is more proto Prog rock

The Beatles The White Album (November 1968). Some of their best music and worst music all wrapped up in a double album. My CD









The Rolling Stones Beggars Banquet (December 1968). Yes, I agree, not proto Prog rock at all. Spotify 









Procal Harum Shine on Brightly (September 1968). Not available on Spotify. From YouTube, not my preferred source of music, as it was interrupted by commercials. And there was no way for me to know which track was playing. And the sound quality is inferior to Spotify or CDs. This was the first time I've heard this. I liked a lot of it. 









The Nice Ars Longa Vita Brevis (November 1968). From YouTube as it wasn't available on Spotify. I liked this album. Keith Emerson plays some Sibelius (Karelia Suite) and Bach (Brandenburg Concerto no 3). 









Yes Yes (debut album) (July 1969). My CD, I really like this album, it sounds great. A super debut effort.


----------



## tortkis

Windswept - Johnny Jewel


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've been very impressed with Gildas Le Pape and his windmill headbanging in Satyricon. Now he has switched style to stringswing since he quit black metal in 2013. That's fun!


----------



## starthrower

Lukas Simonis guitars & mandolin
Bob Drake bass and guitars
Chris Cutler drums

Groovy instrumental album with an early 60s rock/surf vibe. Beautifully recorded by Bob Drake.


----------



## philoctetes

ST, is this the same group? Rare stuff. Cool artwork.


----------



## pmsummer

SELECTED RECORDINGS
_ECM 1981-1993_
*Bill Frisell*
_
ECM
:rarum_


----------



## pmsummer

NEW MOON DAUGHTER
*Cassandra Wilson*

_Blue Note_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Triple like!!!!!!!!


----------



## philoctetes

A little party music for Saturday night


----------



## Duncan

*A week's worth of "There... "*









*Traffic - "Mr. Fantasy" - 1967*









*Traffic - "Traffic" - 1968*









*Traffic - "Last Exit" - 1969*









*Traffic - "John Barleycorn Must Die" - 1970*









*Traffic - "Welcome To The Canteen" - 1971*


----------



## Duncan

*And a week's worth of "... and Back"*









*Go - (Steve Winwood, Stomu Yamashta, Michael Shrieve et al) - "Go"*









*Steve Winwood - "Steve Winwood" - 1977*









*Steve Winwood - "Arc of a Diver" - 1980*









*Steve Winwood - "Talking Back To The Night" - 1982*









*Steve Winwood - "Back In The High Life" - 1986*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Luis Enrique + C4 Trio: Tiempo Al Tiempo. I suddenly checked out my "release radar" made by spotify, based on what I listen to.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LILTING BANSHEE
_Traditional Airs & Dances for Celtic Harp _
*Eileen Monger* - Celtic harp
Mike Billinge - bodhran
George Monger - hammer dulcimer
Jenny McLeod - uilleann pipes
_
MHS via Saydisc_


----------



## pmsummer

PARADISE AND LUNCH
*Ry Cooder*
_
Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

Mollie John said:


> *And a week's worth of "... and Back"*
> 
> View attachment 119038
> 
> 
> *Go - (Steve Winwood, Stomu Yamashta, Michael Shrieve et al) - "Go"*


GO!!!!! :-D

Love it!


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
*Jefferson Airplane*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

BOOMER'S STORY
*Ry Cooder*
_
Reprise_


----------



## philoctetes

philoctetes said:


> A little party music for Saturday night
> 
> View attachment 118981
> 
> 
> View attachment 118982


Just read that Merseyrail took down the posters for California Son due to complaints...


----------



## pmsummer

THE EARTH IS NOT A COLD DEAD PLACE
*Explosions in the Sky*
_
The Temporary Residence_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
> *Jefferson Airplane*
> 
> _RCA Victor_


This is not a bad idea at all on this holiday.


----------



## eljr

one thing I don't understand is why Kantner and Kaukonen do lead vocals on some of these songs with voices like Balin and Slick in the band.


----------



## pmsummer

RY COODER
*Ry Cooder*

_Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

SHELTER
*Olivia Chaney*
_
Nonesuch_

_Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


> one thing I don't understand is why Kantner and Kaukonen do lead vocals on some of these songs with voices like Balin and Slick in the band.


They never knew who they were.

It is of interest (to me) that Janis Joplin ALMOST joined the Airplane (as Signe Tolly-Anderson's replacement), but she didn't want to share vocals. Grace Slick took the spot.


----------



## tdc

philoctetes said:


> Just read that Merseyrail took down the posters for California Son due to complaints...


Yes I read that too, I guess freedom is not one of their values.


----------



## pmsummer

tdc said:


> Yes I read that too, I guess freedom is not one of their values.


https://thefederalist.com/2019/05/24/banning-morrissey-makes-stronger/


----------



## Vronsky

Pixies: Doolittle (1989)


----------



## Sonata

*Ultimate Sinatra*


----------



## starthrower

3 CD 75 Tracks

I did a bit of research at the Hoffman Forum and bought this set used for just a $1.67. It's 1990 mastering free of brickwalled sound. Comes with a 68 page booklet. What a deal!


----------



## philoctetes

pmsummer said:


> https://thefederalist.com/2019/05/24/banning-morrissey-makes-stronger/


"Like a Jordan Peterson with better hair"

A swing and a strike but what batting form...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So here's a beautiful song by a black metal band  Cheers with Chimay!
...Hey, this album is a year and a half old now. Been one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## starthrower

Composed and performed by Steve Gore & Steve Kretzmer with Dave Newhouse on winds.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Cold Play, _Politik, _In Concert. I'm not really sure how this got into my playlist--probably because YouTube recommendations are so great. Was listening to DM, _Playing the Angel_ in the car today, but this version of Politik is ABSOLUTELY FUN! Crank it up, get up, move, smile and rejoice in being alive!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

BAGS MEETS WES!
*Milt Jackson* - vibes
*Wes Montgomery* - guitar
Wynton Kelly - piano
Sam Jones - double bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

¿Que es Classical?










MISHIMA
_Film Music_
*Philip Glass*
Kronos Quartet
A Contracted Ensemble of Musicians
Michael Reisman - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Malx

One of the first LP's I bought:

View attachment 119313


Procol Harum - Procol Harum.

This album contains what I consider one of the finest 'pop' songs of all time, that description does belittle the quality of the song/track but it is difficult to regard it as rock or prog or anything else - unless someone else can give me a better designation.

The track I refer to is - She wandered through the Garden fence, Conquistador isn't half bad either, a great album.

View attachment 119315


----------



## Malx

Next along is this:

Wishbone Ash's first album - geez I listened to a lot of non mainstream music when I was 13 years old.

View attachment 119318


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

*Epica: Consign to Oblivion*


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA ANTIGUA
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
J*im Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

TAKE TEN
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

R.I.P. Roky Erickson.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jimi Hendrix, Red House, Live at Stockholm, Sweden 1969

I was reminded of Jimi Hendrix the other day by an extremely foxy member! A million years ago a lab tech who worked in my lab was playing this song. Never heard of it before and sadly this is not the version he was playing, but I loved the song, so here we go....






or just the link


----------



## JosefinaHW

^^^ Also I was listening to the audio version of Anthony Tommasini's book _The Indispensable Composers. _Apparently, Jimi Hendrix lived in London in a flat that adjoined the house that Handel rented! Hendrix thought that was so cool and so do I; even though I have listened to far too little of both their music.


----------



## JosefinaHW

As far as I can remember first time I am listening to this. Recommendations for other versions of the song are most welcome!






or just the link


----------



## JosefinaHW

Now I remember how "foxy" got into my mind. LOL. Hendrix, "Foxy Lady"






or just the link


----------



## philoctetes

Have not heard anything by Hersh in a while and I like it...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl

Jimi Hendrix and Johnny Winter used to jam together at The Scene. Here Jimi borrowed Johnny's base guitarist's guitar and played bass on Hey Joe. The bassist (Tommy Shannon, later bassist for Stevie Ray Vaughan) had this to say about Jimi's bass playing:


> He played with a pick and played the bass like a bass player would, not like a guitar player who just picked up a bass. He was a really good bass player, funky and really solid.







I often wondered if this Hendrix song was about the movie "Joe." In fact, I saw the movie when I was a teen, and IIRC (maybe not, its been 45 years), the song Hey Joe was used in the movie.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritzi, Did Hendrix commit suicide or did he accidentally overdose?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bond





 or just the link


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fritz Kobus said:


> Jimi Hendrix and Johnny Winter used to jam together at The Scene. Here Jimi borrowed Johnny's base guitarist's guitar and played bass on Hey Joe. The bassist (Tommy Shannon, later bassist for Stevie Ray Vaughan) had this to say about Jimi's bass playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wondered if this Hendrix song was about the movie "Joe." In fact, I saw the movie when I was a teen, and IIRC (maybe not, its been 45 years), the song Hey Joe was used in the movie.


Jimi was such a natural I bet he never even needed to re-string that right-handed bass.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Smokey Robinson and the Miracles - _Going to a Go-Go_ (1965) and _Away We a Go-Go_ (1966):

Great two-fer. Until the likes of Stevie Wonder and Marvin Gaye were allowed (or demanded) artistic control in the early 70s virtually all of Tamla Motown's albums contained a fair amount of filler due to the understandable prioritisation of 45s, but the first of the above is a stone-cold classic album all the way through. The other is good but it can't fail to pale when compared to its predecessor.

The picture below is of the slipcase which shows the _Going to a Go-Go_ sleeve with a bogus 'well-worn' effect of an old vinyl record - sharper images of both albums are included as inlays on the front and back of the cd container itself.


----------



## Duncan

Fritz Kobus said:


> Jimi Hendrix and Johnny Winter used to jam together at The Scene. Here Jimi borrowed Johnny's base guitarist's guitar and played bass on Hey Joe. The bassist (Tommy Shannon, later bassist for Stevie Ray Vaughan) had this to say about Jimi's bass playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wondered if this Hendrix song was about the movie "Joe." In fact, I saw the movie when I was a teen, and IIRC (maybe not, its been 45 years), the song Hey Joe was used in the movie.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hey_Joe

Hey Joe" is an American popular song from the 1960s that has become a rock standard and has been performed in many musical styles by hundreds of different artists. "Hey Joe" tells the story of a man who is on the run and planning to head to Mexico after shooting his unfaithful wife. The song was registered for copyright in the United States in 1962 by Billy Roberts. However, diverse credits and claims have led to confusion about the song's authorship. The earliest known commercial recording of the song is the late-1965 single by the Los Angeles garage band the Leaves; the band then re-recorded the track and released it in 1966 as a follow-up single which became a hit. The best-known version is the Jimi Hendrix Experience's 1966 recording. The song title is sometimes given as "Hey Joe, Where You Gonna Go?" or similar variations.

Just a killer version from 1976 - Roy really hits his stride at the 3:00 mark...


----------



## Malx

For no discernible reason after listening to two recordings of Mozart's 27th Symphony I felt the urge to play some Hendrix.

View attachment 119408


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Fritzi, Did Hendrix commit suicide or did he accidentally overdose?


As I recall, suicide does not seem to be the case. He was really high and vomited in his sleep. Because of his sleeping position, it was inhaled, choking him to death. That is the story I heard. Johnny jammed with Jimi but never really got to know him as a person, *he says in this interview*.


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> Jimi was such a natural I bet he never even needed to re-string that right-handed bass.


He played them upside down, which made it easy to borrow someone else's guitar.


----------



## elgar's ghost

True, but any borrowed right-handed guitar was likely to be already strung for a right-handed player. What I meant is that he was so good he could play it like that without the need to re-string it left-handed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It says Darkthrone-Old Star and it's heavy!


----------



## starthrower

Grateful Dead Dick's Picks Vol 5 Oakland 12/26/79


----------



## pmsummer

TRUE LOVE CASTS OUT ALL EVIL
*Roky Erickson*
with Okkervil River

_Anti-_


----------



## pmsummer

THE PSYCHEDELIC SOUNDS OF
*The 13th Floor Elevators*

_International Artists_


----------



## pmsummer

M:FANS
*John Cale*
_
Domino_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR A NEW SOCIETY
*John Cale*
_
Domino_


----------



## philoctetes

Got a heap of carnitas in the crock-pot...


----------



## pmsummer

THE APPEARANCE OF COLOUR
*John Metcalfe*

_Realworld_


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> True, but any borrowed right-handed guitar was likely to be already strung for a right-handed player. What I meant is that he was so good he could play it like that without the need to re-string it left-handed.


Exactly. I am pretty sure his regular guitar was a right handed guitar and he simply learned to play with the strings that way. He would probably have some trouble had someone actually handed him a left-handed guitar to play.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red House was one of the all time greatest blues songs ever written. Here Johnny pays tributed to Jimi and at the end of this says, "that's for Al Hendrix, Jimi's dad.






Johnny loved Red House. Here is a slower rendition:


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of my English Prog rock music listening project

King Crimson In the Court of Crimson King (Released October 1969)









King Crimson In the Wake of Poseidon (May 1970)









Emerson Lake and Palmer self titled debut album (November 1970)









Genesis Trespass (October 1970)









Gentle Giant self titled debut album (November 1970)


----------



## Duncan

*A week's worth of "There... "*









*Traffic - "The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys" - 1971*









*Traffic - "Shootout at the Fantasy Factory" - 1973*









*Traffic - "On the Road" - 1973*









*Traffic - "When the Eagle Flies" - 1974*









*Traffic - "Far From Home" - 1994*


----------



## Duncan

*And a week's worth of "... and Back" - *









*Steve Winwood - "Roll With It" - 1988*









*Steve Winwood - "Refugees of the Heart" - 1990*









*Steve Winwood - "Junction Seven" - 1997*









*Steve Winwood - "About Time" - 2003*









*Steve Winwood - "Nine Lives" - 2008*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> *A week's worth of "There... "*
> 
> View attachment 119473
> 
> 
> *Traffic - "The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys" - 1971*
> 
> View attachment 119474
> 
> 
> *Traffic - "Shootout at the Fantasy Factory" - 1973*
> 
> View attachment 119475
> 
> 
> *Traffic - "On the Road" - 1973*
> 
> View attachment 119476
> 
> 
> *Traffic - "When the Eagle Flies" - 1974*
> 
> View attachment 119477
> 
> 
> *Traffic - "Far From Home" - 1994*


I was delighted when I heard that Capaldi and Winwood were doing an album and I snapped it up as soon as it came out. _Far From Home_ has some good stuff on it but I think the album itself is much too long. _When the Eagle Flies_ is my least favourite Traffic album - it just doesn't seem to take off like the three which preceded it.


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLAN'S HARP
_Dance-tunes, Airs & Laments_
*Turlough O'Carolan*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## millionrainbows

Fritz Kobus said:


> Exactly. I am pretty sure his regular guitar was a right handed guitar and he simply learned to play with the strings that way. He would probably have some trouble had someone actually handed him a left-handed guitar to play.


Hendrix was left-handed, and he _did_ restring his guitars. Albert King did not; he played "left-handed and upside down," with no re-stringing. Doyle Bramhall also plays this way.

This is why right-handers started buying left-handed Strats and restringing them; it puts a different tension on the strings from the headstock, and makes the tremolo arm be on the top.


----------



## pmsummer

STORYTELLER
_Two Classic Albums in One Unique Package_
Circles - All Across The City
*Jim Hall*

_Concord Jazz_


----------



## atsizat

Getting depressed with Ennio Morricone.


----------



## millionrainbows

pmsummer said:


> STORYTELLER
> _Two Classic Albums in One Unique Package_
> Circles - All Across The City
> *Jim Hall*_Concord Jazz_


I've got "All Across The City" in SACD. Also, that tune is on this disc, and it's a good one. It has some good Brazilian tunes like "Morning of the Carnaval."


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dr. John passed away


----------



## starthrower

Sorry to hear that Mac has left us. He was one of a kind. I caught him live just once on a triple bill with BB King, and the Neville Brothers about 20 years ago.


----------



## pmsummer

TIME AND TIME AGAIN
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm actually listening to Ariana Grande! Today we had song exams at our school and I thought "Jason's song", that one of the girls sang, sounded really great. It's an almost jazzy pop song. I also found out that Ms. Grande is not the most popular artist on spotify anymore. Now she's only no. 7...I think our vocal teacher is pretty proud, all her students got top score!


----------



## pmsummer

IDLE MOMENTS
*Grant Green* - guitar
Bobby Hutcherson - vibes
Joe Henderson - tenor sax
Duke Pearson - piano
Bob Cranshaw - bass
Al Harewood - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## atsizat

Melancholy time with Ennio Morricone.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today in the car:


----------



## senza sordino

Part Four of my English mostly Prog rock listening project.

King Crimson Lizard. (December 1970)









King Crimson Islands (December 1971)









Pink Floyd Meddle (October 1971)









Emerson Lake and Palmer Tarkus (June 1971)









Genesis Nursery Cryme (November 1971)


----------



## The Deacon

Orlroight Senza!


...............

Last played: THE WINSTONS - SAME (Not THAT group, but the Italian trio from ....err....2016????)

This has been described as Canterbury -sound, but I'm not hearing that vibe.
Rather I'd pidgeonhole this as being neo-proto.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of _
*Carla Bley*
Gary Burton Quintet

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

THURSDAY AFTERNOON
*Brian Eno*
_
Editions E'G_


----------



## pmsummer

CALIFORNIA HERE I COME
*Bill Evans*
_
Verve_


----------



## atsizat

Unused theme by Ennio Morricone ( so much melancholy)


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon*
_
OGB_
via
_Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

ROOTS IN THE SKY
*Oregon*
_
OGB_
via _Elektra_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

Part five of my English mostly Prog rock listening project.

Traffic John Barleycorn Must Die. (July 1970). I used to own this on cassette. I haven't heard it in years. I listened on Spotify. Good stuff. 









Gentle Giant Octopus (December 1972). On Spotify. First time I've heard this. Interesting with lots of time changes. 









Emerson Lake and Palmer Pictures at an Exhibition (November 1971) Lots of fun









Led Zeppelin Untitled but all of us know it as Led Zeppelin IV (November 1971). It is the one album I listen to most often. It's the one hanging in my play room. When the Levee Breaks is a remarkable song for only using one chord, it's not twelve bar blues. Four Sticks is in 5/4 time. And I can still listen to Stairway to Heaven after all these years. Black Dog is great because Jimmy Page doubles the guitar parts in thirds later on to keep it interesting and moving forward. 









The Who Who's Next My favourite Who album


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bankstatement

Third - Soft Machine. Been a while - I listen to Facelift too much so this time I'm listening from back to front haha


----------



## The Deacon

FUSION ORCHESTRA - "Live at The Marquee '74"

(The Deacon insists that youse all doan knows nuffink.)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

DEATH CHANTS, BREAKDOWNS AND MILITARY WALTZES
_Containing the 1963 and 1967 versions_
*John Fahey*

_Takoma_


----------



## pmsummer

BAGS MEETS WES!
*Milt Jackson* - vibes
*Wes Montgomery* - guitar
Wynton Kelly - piano
Sam Jones - double bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

ONES ALL
_Solo_
*Dave Holland* - double bass
_
Dare2_


----------



## bankstatement

What a lineup.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Highway Star by Deep Purple! Fantastic  I'm trying to learn how to play it. It's pretty hard and fast too. Hard rock with some classical inspiration there.


----------



## tortkis

pmsummer said:


> ONES ALL
> _Solo_
> *Dave Holland* - double bass
> _
> Dare2_


I love it. I'm currently listening to another great bassist's solo album.

Barre Phillips: Journal Violone 9


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Once in a while I listen to Funkadelic.


----------



## eljr

Sigur Rós
Variations in Darkness

Release 2019


----------



## eljr

Grateful Dead
Blues for Allah

Release Date September 1, 1975
Duration44:09
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Country-Rock
Jam Bands
Album Rock
Recording DateFebruary 27, 1975 - May 7, 1975
Recording Location
Aces


----------



## CrunchyFr0g

Laura Nyro New York Tendaberry


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Seems like I'm not listening to classical for some days. It's true! Old favorite here <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...Boogaloo Blues. What's that?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Baroness, out today. Before they called this "post-metal", now "progressive sludge"...Anyway it's a rock thing, not metal at all. Kind of retro without sounding old to my ears. Not so bad!
HEY PEOPLE! YOU MIGHT LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How did I come here? ugh...that drum-solo. Have to turn it off...


----------



## ldiat

drum solo??


----------



## pmsummer

GHOSTS
*English Acoustic Collective*

_R.U.F._


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
*Abbess Hildegard of Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
> *Abbess Hildegard of Bingen*
> Gothic Voices
> Emma Kirkby - soprano
> Christopher Page - director
> _
> Hyperion_


Yep PM, another absolute belter of an album. I too have that original vinyl. I would never part with it even though I have it on cd too.


----------



## pmsummer

CARAVAN
*Art Blakey*
Jazz Messengers
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

DEPARTURE
Gary Burton & Friends
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Peter Erskine - drums
Fred Hersch - piano
John Patitucci - bass
John Scofield - guitar​_
Concord_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some jazz guitar legends tonight. El Hombre with Pat Martino earlier and now Boss Guitar with Wes Montgomery.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

<3 LIVING COLOUR <3


----------



## millionrainbows

A 2004 remaster of an old classic. It sounds wonderful, crisp, and smooth. Thanks again to Starthrower for turning me on to Wayside Music.


----------



## pmsummer

THE APPEARANCE OF COLOUR
*John Metcalfe*
_
Realworld_


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny*
Pat Metheny Group
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## Guest

Lately I have been going through the discography of New Order in reverse chronological order. I am almost at the end, nearly at the beginning - their breakthrough masterpiece Power, Corruption & Lies.


----------



## Malx

In 1969 at the tender age of 12 I was loaned this album by an older cousin. For weeks it never left the turntable for long, I couldn't really understand why, it just worked its way into my mind - its still in there.
British blues at its best, at least for this listener - isn't nostalgia great. 
Tonight was the first listen for over ten years - its still superb.

View attachment 120300


----------



## bharbeke

Billy Ray Cyrus - Achy Breaky Heart

Besides being a fun, upbeat song, there is some lyrical brilliance here.


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN DAYS OF FALLING
*Esbjörn Svensson Trio* (E.S.T.)
_
ACT_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All of Me was fun! Oh, I ordered myself a whisky, Glenmorangie "The Nectar d'Òr", that I can pick up in a week


----------



## pmsummer

MONK'S MUSIC
*Thelonius Monk*
Thelonius Monk Septet

_Jazz Wax Records_


----------



## starthrower

Steve Khan-Guitar
Anthony Jackson-Contrabass Guitar
Dennis Chambers-Drums


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More jazz guitar! Kurt Rosenwinkel now. Star of Jupiter. I like it more than his newest album.


----------



## Joe B

Just spent a few hours in the car listening to music from my youth:


----------



## Malx

The last five tracks from disc two of this live set;

Gimme Three Steps
Call Me the Breeze
Sweet Home Alabama
Crossroads
Free Bird

As good a run of tracks from this fine band as I've heard.

View attachment 120498


----------



## Malx

Another disc from yesteryear and a fabulous one too.
Fresh Cream - Cream. What a debut.

A short lived band whose influence was immense, anyone interested in rock history should have this 1966 recording on their shelves.

View attachment 120499
View attachment 120499


----------



## pmsummer

NEIGHBORHOOD
*Manu Katché* - percussion, drums
Sławomir Kurkiewicz - double bass
Marcin Wasilewski - piano
Jan Garbarek - saxophones
Tomasz Stańko - trumpet
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

THEN PLAY ON
*Fleetwood Mac*
_
Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

IDLE MOMENTS
*Grant Green* - guitar
Bobby Hutcherson - vibes
Joe Henderson - tenor sax
Duke Pearson - piano
Bob Cranshaw - bass
Al Harewood - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't often listen to jazz, but lately I just had to hear lots of jazz guitar guys. Pat Martino is my favorite now <3


----------



## senza sordino

Part six of my English Prog rock listening project

Yes The Yes Album. (February 1971) Includes my favourite Yes song: Yours is no Disgrace 









Yes Fragile (November 1971)









Jethro Tull Aqualung. (March 1971) I used to own this on cassette. I haven't heard the complete album in years. Great. I listened on Spotify to the Steve Wilson remix









Genesis Foxtrot. (October 1972) I'm still getting to know this album. I only recently heard it in its entirety in the last year. I'm now seeing how it fits in with its contemporaneous music. It's really good. I wish I had heard early Genesis in my youth.









Emerson Lake and Palmer Trilogy. (July 1972) A mixed review. I like ELP but this album is uneven.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMERS
*Elaine Elias*

_Bluebird_


----------



## millionrainbows

The first Todd Rundgren album, originally released on Ampex records. Features Hunt & Tony Sales (sons of Soupy Sales) on drums and bass. Some of Rundgren's best songs and electric guitar playing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought I would put on some calm piano music, but got a mail from Jazz Guitar Today with interview of David Grissom. So blues rock for me. He has a very nice PRS guitar


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...enough blues rock...more extreme this one :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Another disc from yesteryear and a fabulous one too.
> Fresh Cream - Cream. What a debut.
> 
> A short lived band whose influence was immense, anyone interested in rock history should have this 1966 recording on their shelves.
> 
> View attachment 120499
> View attachment 120499


Loved the version of _Spoonful_ - there was something really primal about it. Wasn't Eric great back in the days when he wasn't afraid to turn his amp up above 3?


----------



## tdc

Underrated Pop act imo

Dear Rouge - _Black to Gold_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gilad Hekselman-Further Chaos. Modern jazz guitar here!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower




----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

been getting into supertramp a lot lately


----------



## Larkenfield

Niacin - a thrilling combination of rock and jazz by three virtuoso musicians:


----------



## janxharris

I've posted this before but I think it so great it deserves more attention.

Bat For Lashes live at Glastonbury 2016


----------



## Larkenfield

Have always loved Pat's beauty, intelligence and strength of spirit...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Iggy Pop reissue of Zombie Birdhouse and a slow song by Batushka. Now I'll try Yellow Eyes' latest. Metalinjection calls it black metal...ok then.


----------



## starthrower

From the forthcoming 3 disc set to be released at the end of August.
https://www.zappa.com/news/frank-za...ented-audiophile-quality-first-time-specialty


----------



## pmsummer

I LONG TO SEE YOU
*Charles Lloyd & The Marvels*
- Charles Lloyd - tenor saxophone, alto flute
- Bill Frisell - guitar
- Reuben Rogers - bass
- Eric Harland - drums
- Greg Leisz - steel guitar
_
Blue Note_


----------



## senza sordino

Part seven of my British mostly Prog rock listening project. I keep a listening journal and I planned my project somewhat carefully. I purposely brought these five absolute classic albums together. The pinnacle of Prog Rock?

Yes Close to the Edge (September 1972). Fantastic, though I always thought And You and I quite weak compared with the other two songs.









Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon (March 1973). Not a weak moment. Sure it's been overplayed, but there's a reason. When the band you're in starts playing different tunes, I'll see you on the dark side of the moon. 









King Crimson Larks Tongue in Aspic (March 1973) Thoroughly enjoyed this. I only wish I had known about this album as a teen, I would have loved it.









Genesis Selling England by the Pound (October 1973). I only wish I had know about this album as a teen, I would have love it. Can you tell me where my country lies?









Emerson Lake and Palmer Brain Salad Surgery (November 1973). Fantastic stuff. And did those feet in ancient times walk upon England's green and pleasant land?









Five monumental Prog rock albums all released within fourteen months of each other. It's now long ago and far away. I was there then, as a small boy. And then one day you find ten years (or forty) have got behind you. Alas, you can never go home, home again.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Not an exhaustive overview of JLL's Sun years by any means but I'd rather have this two-disc set than a larger compilation containing superfluous extra takes and an over-abundance of country material. Also, this set is sequenced chronologically, which I prefer to see with compilations.


----------



## pmsummer

PERPETUAL MOTION
_Music by Scarlatti - Bach - Debussy - Beethoven - Chopin - Tchaikovsky - Brahms - Paganini_
*Béla Fleck* - banjo
-Edgar Meyer - bass
-Joshua Bell - violin
-Gary Hoffman - cello
-Evelyn Glennie - marimba
-Chris Thile - mandolin
-John Williams - guitar
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## pmsummer

WATERSHED
*Phillip Henry & Hannah Martin*

_Dragonfly Roots_


----------



## pmsummer

WATERCOLORS
*Pat Metheny* - guitars
-Lyle Mayes - piano
-Eberhard Weber - bass
-Dan Gottlieb - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

PROMENADE
*Kevin Burke* - fiddle
*Mícheál Ó Domhnaill* - guitar, piano (electric), vocals
-Dónal Lunny - bouzouki 
-Tríona Ní Dhomhnaill - vocals
-Declan Sinnott - bass (electric), guitar (electric)
_
Green Linnet_


----------



## pmsummer

PLEASE TO SEE THE KING
*Steeleye Span*
_
Mooncrest_


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gold & Grey by Baroness. I didn't love their music at once before, but this one is great!


----------



## Hiawatha

Jon Appleton - Four Fantasies for Synclavier (1982):


----------



## Hiawatha

Jon Appleton - Appleton Syntonic Menagerie (1969):


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Hiawatha

janxharris said:


>


I like that.

He was on similar lines at time to Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Hiawatha

Alvin Curran - Canti Illuminati [For Voice, Synthesizer, Tape] (1982):


----------



## Hiawatha

Bruce Haack ‎- The Way-Out Record For Children (1968):


----------



## Hiawatha

*The Go! Team - Thunder Lightning Strike (2004)*

At the time, this CD seemed quite good.

It has aged brilliantly well to be, with hindsight, one of its decade's classic albums.

The Go! Team - We Just Won't Be Defeated:


----------



## janxharris

Hiawatha said:


> I like that.
> 
> He was on similar lines at time to Jeff Buckley.


Indeed - shame Jeff is no longer with us. Have you heard this:

Ben Howard - I forget where we were before


----------



## Hiawatha

Ladyflash:


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Hiawatha

janxharris said:


> Indeed - shame Jeff is no longer with us. Have you heard this:
> 
> Ben Howard - I forget where we were before


"Grace" was my favourite rock CD of the 1990s.

He was a great talent.

I am aware of Ben Howard but couldn't quote much so I'm watching your clip now.

The other very slightly Buckley-esque artist I can think of from that era is Ben Christophers. Originally from Wolverhampton in the less than fashionable West Midlands (UK), he was hardly typical of the sort of thing that generally emanates from that region (The Move/ELO, Black Sabbath etc). When I first heard him, I thought he was going to be huge but he is an acquired musical taste, capable of a unique brilliance one moment and yet arguably too overwrought and arty/over-poetic the next. I liked the first album the best. Perhaps the high point for him was teaming up with Francoise Hardy for a new version of one track.

I'm enjoying the Ben Howard.....there is definitely a bit of emotional depth there.


----------



## Hiawatha

*From Ben Christophers - My Beautiful Demon CD (1999):
*
Ben Christophers - Before The Winter Parade:






Ben Christophers and Francoise Hardy - My Beautiful Demon:


----------



## janxharris

Hiawatha said:


> "Grace" was my favourite rock CD of the 1990s.
> 
> He was a great talent.
> 
> I am aware of Ben Howard but couldn't quote much so I'm watching your clip now.
> 
> The other very slightly Buckley-esque artist I can think of from that era is Ben Christophers. Originally from Wolverhampton in the less than fashionable West Midlands (UK), he was hardly typical of the sort of thing that generally emanates from that region (The Move/ELO, Black Sabbath etc). When I first heard him, I thought he was going to be huge but he is an acquired musical taste, capable of a unique brilliance one moment and yet arguably too overwrought and arty/over-poetic the next. I liked the first album the best. Perhaps the high point for him was teaming up with Francoise Hardy for a new version of one track.
> 
> I'm enjoying the Ben Howard.....there is definitely a bit of emotional depth there.


Thanks - will look up Christophers.

You heard Buckley's Glastonbury Mojo Pin? It's quite beautiful.


----------



## Hiawatha

janxharris said:


> Thanks - will look up Christophers.
> 
> You heard Buckley's Glastonbury Mojo Pin? It's quite beautiful.


Grrrr - I was in Geneva. 

Friends went.

My Glastonbury years were 93, 97, 98, 99, 00, 02, 03, 07, 08 and 09.

Then I got old (46) and there was little great music beyond the acoustic tent.

You will notice that I didn't start there until age 30 and - never one for convention - I convinced myself for most of the time I was there I was still partly in the 1960s. Now all the "legends" are younger than I am.

(To be frank, it was the others who dropped out - I could still cope, just, but there's no one to go with and I would struggle to find enough acts that I really wanted to see. I found this year's TV of it disappointing.)


----------



## Hiawatha

As a footnote, regular readers will know that, as a youthful looking and acting if unpretty 56 year old, I have been back on my quest this year for some true live legends as well as being at a few gigs of not very well known young people. This has taken me to Colin Blunstone live (74), Judy Collins live (79) and the where-has-he-been-all-our-lives Ural Thomas live (80). The latter does a range of things but one of them is to provide a sense of what it might have been like to have seen James Brown (which I sadly never did).

Anyhow, a little known fact is that Julie Felix was at Glastonbury this year. She was up at the acoustic tent and the television doesn't generally bother with that tent much at all. Now I would have been interested to see her out of curiosity. I am going to check her age right now and see if I can find any recent clips.


----------



## Hiawatha

Oh - here we are.

She has just turned 80.

Way, way closer to Attenborough's age than she is to mine.

Excellent. 

Next YouTube. This will be fun!











......a little bit laboured, I feel, but it's great that she is still doing it.


----------



## Hiawatha

Sorry to be a bit dull and somewhat domineering (which is actually not my character other than when I get enthusiastic) but I can feel a re-run coming on of my favourite two live young people from this year and my favourite three live older people. I have posted them before and I love them all. Then I am going to end with a couple of early Julie Felix's and a memorable relevant moment from a film. Hold on to your hats. It's going to be a blast. (And then I will probably have a spot of light lunch and an afternoon nap).

This amazing woman captured my heart.

We've got to turn her into a star.

Katy Hurt - Natchez:






Fire:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ural Thomas, 80.

The most recent album was recorded last year but I only found it this year and it's my CD of 2019.

No Distance (Between You and Me):






Deep Soul:


----------



## Hiawatha

Colin Blunstone, 74, at the Borderline, Central London, April 2019:

She's Not There:






Old and Wise:






(I was there and am afraid there are places where you can just about hear my own "dulcet" tones)


----------



## Hiawatha

Another young one who I've seen live this year. Quality, in my humble opinion. I have next to nothing to offer but I have always believed in my wide-ranging musical ear. There was a time when in a fantasy world I would have liked to have been a music promoter but not now. It would be constant rejections of these wonderful artists in favour of the usual current tripe. I would find it frustrating in the extreme:

Ariel Posen - Fade:






Can't Stop Thinking About You:


----------



## Hiawatha

Judy Collins - No One Is Alone

Sublime - and from "A Love Letter to Stephen Sondheim" recorded when she was in her mid seventies:






Mountain Girl, live at 79:


----------



## Hiawatha

Julie Felix - If I Could (El Condor Pasa), 1970:






Going To The Zoo:


----------



## Hiawatha

Sadly, the version of "Going To The Zoo" in Mike Leigh's "Nuts in May" is not accessible on YT so you will just have to have a bit of "Froggie Went a Courtin'" instead:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE "JAZZ GUITAR"
*Jim Hall Trio*
-Jim Hall - guitar
-Carl Perkins - piano
-Red Mitchell - bass
_
Essential Jazz Classics_


----------



## deprofundis

Im Listening to my current achievement of art della noise, release on noisy hell productions very neat label of noise scene of rosemont= me.

I will be listening to my band : Wreckage (perhaps not), since I heard it so much time, but other projects like Caustic Implosion, Decay Human or the mysterious Masochistic Joyride, is kinda of interesting hey, very Luigi Russolo Revival of industrial-noise genre, noise manifesto liber 2 of deprofundis, I enjoy some track of this release, the harsh wall of sound track, the drone ones, neato I say, why listen to music of other when you can make your own? 

Anecdote yesterday I was tko by hard working cleaning the house to top notch level, putting cards for renaissance, medieval and etc , separations was genius, my ventilators in my sleeping room feel like the hotel, tonight I hate fried zucchinis this were mondo, little bit of onion salt , some pepper , extra virgin olive bake in 10 minutes, why buy fried food when you can fried veggies your own.
It felt like a HERCULEAN works four days in rooms, clear my storage room lot of craps to trow away ,scavengers ,turned all stuff upside down next morning left monitors , then for the last time in year I slept ten hours straight flush and was tired for 2 hours before waking up.I had to dynamite myself whit coffee whit almond milk and sugar( tasty), than ginseng whit extra 2 bottles small one of ginseng purchased at friendly Chinese convienience store.


----------



## Hiawatha

Justin Hopper & Sharron Kraus with The Belbury Poly - Wanderer From "Chanctonbury Rings":


----------



## Hiawatha

Bedouine - One of These Days:


----------



## Hiawatha

Alexander - A Million Years:


----------



## Hiawatha

Hüsker Dü - Sorry Somehow:


----------



## Hiawatha

Sugar - If I Can't Change Your Mind:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nova Mob - Old Empire:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Japanese CD Edition


----------



## Barbebleu

Miles Davis - The Complete Jack Johnson CD 1


----------



## pmsummer

STEAL AWAY
_Spirituals, Hymns and Folk Songs_
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Hank Jones* - piano
_
Verve_


----------



## Larkenfield

This will cure whatever is ailing you in the crass postmodern world... pure class, poetic sophisticated, and swinging elegance... with Jim Hall on guitar:


----------



## Larkenfield

Excellent covers of St. Pepper:


----------



## pmsummer

LAST DANCE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

THE INTERCONTINENTALS
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass
Sidiki Camara - calabash, djembe, congas, percussion, vocals
Vinicius Cantuaria - electric and acoustic guitars, vocals, drums, percussion
Christos Govetas - oud, vocals, bouzouki
Greg Leisz - slide guitars, pedal steel guitar
Jenny Scheinman - violin
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE INTERCONTINENTALS
> *Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass
> Sidiki Camara - calabash, djembe, congas, percussion, vocals
> Vinicius Cantuaria - electric and acoustic guitars, vocals, drums, percussion
> Christos Govetas - oud, vocals, bouzouki
> Greg Leisz - slide guitars, pedal steel guitar
> Jenny Scheinman - violin
> _
> Nonesuch_


Thin ice PM, thin ice! Fortunately for you I have all of your last half dozen suggestions. I think I warned you before about sending me to the poor house. Stop posting such great music!:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pretty cool?!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checked out metalinjection.net for new metal and decided to hear the latest by Abbath...If you like black metal, you should hear this! Pretty awesome \m/


----------



## Malx

In my view one of the finest albums of the early seventies - the variety of influences and styles they incorporated into the album was fabulous.
From a time when albums sold based on their overall merit rather than on the back of a single creating interest.

View attachment 121043


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Red Terror

This puts 95% of rock albums to shame.

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying Abbath for the second time. Something tells me this is so called Black n roll. I like that! Abbath is the former frontman of Immortal if you didn't know. He also has a popular Motörhead tribute band called Bömbers. Kind of like a cartoon!


----------



## starthrower

It's My Own Fault

Johnny Winter guitar, vocal


----------



## pmsummer

TAKE TEN
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wowie! I love this


----------



## Serge

Slayer - Angel of Death (Russian folk instruments cover)


----------



## starthrower

Recently released Japanese CD edition.

Harold Land
Chick Corea
Reggie Johnson
Joe Chambers


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bankstatement

Just Another Diamond Day by Vashti Bunyan. Beautiful, quiet acoustic music. I've had a long day, I'm tired, and this is really hitting the spot right now.


----------



## Serge

Metallica - Orion / The Middle Part (Russian Cover)

Out of this World! (Literally. It's behind the Iron Curtain, you know.)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bankstatement

More peaceful folk with harp. Songs of Ireland by Mary O'Hara


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

On the Letterman show 1993.


----------



## pmsummer

GRATEFUL DEAD*
*The Grateful Dead*
_
Warner Bros. - Rhino_

*(Official title, original title NSFW)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Serge

Muse - Muscle Museum (Russian Cover)


----------



## pmsummer

ENVIRONMENTS 3
_Dawn & Dusk at New Hope, Pennsylvania_
*Syntonic Reasearch*
_
Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

ACCELERANDO
Vijay Iyer Trio
*Vijay Iyer* - piano , composition
Stephan Crump - bass
Marcus Gilmore - drums​_
ACT_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Serge

Prodigy - Breathe (Russian Cover)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

UNKNOWN PLEASURES
*Joy Division*

_Qwest_


----------



## elgar's ghost

I would be more inclined to agree with the title had the discs not contained anything from the soulless 80s.


----------



## pmsummer

JASMINE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano, scat-mumbled vocals
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

TIME FURTHER OUT
BRUBECK TIME
JAZZ RED, HOT AND COOL
JAZZ IMPRESSIONS OF JAPAN
TIME OUT
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
_
Columbia_

Loaded up the CD changer and set it to random.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

2010 CD remaster on Concord.


----------



## pmsummer

JOÃO
*João Gilberto*

_Verve_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## pmsummer

DREAMERS
*Elaine Elias*
_
Bluebird_


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Armanvd




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

UNICORN
_Medieval, Appalachian, and World Music in Fusion_
*Hesperus*
_
Dorian_


----------



## pmsummer

Armanvd said:


>


<3 ............. :-(


----------



## starthrower

Rest In Peace Johnny Clegg
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-49011161


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

DREAMERS
*Elaine Elias*
_
Bluebird_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Serge

Rammstein - Sonne (TRUE RUSSIAN EPIC COVER)


----------



## pmsummer

RAMBLING BOY
*Charlie Haden*
Family & Friends
Charlie Haden - bass, backup vocals
Petra Haden - vocal
Rachel Haden - vocal
Tanya Haden - vocal
Jerry Douglas - dobro
Sam Bush - mandolin
Stuart Duncan - fiddle
Bryan Sutton - guitar
Vince Gill- vocal
Dan Tyminski - backup vocals
Russ Barenberg - guitar
Bruce Hornsby - vocal
Ricky Skaggs - fretless banjo, mandolin, vocal
Rosanne Cash - vocal
Josh Haden - vocal
Elvis Costello - vocal
John Leventhal - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar
Bryan Stuart - guitar
Ruth Cameron - vocal
Jack Black - vocal
Bela Fleck - banjo
Buddy Green - harmonica​_
Decca_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something different here.


----------



## pmsummer

GETZ/GILBERTO #2
*Stan Getz* - tenor sax
*João Gilberto* - guitar, vocal
Gary Burton - vibes
Astrud Gilberto - vocal
_
Verve_


----------



## senza sordino

Part eight of my ambitious English mostly Prog rock listening project. All albums here from Spotify

Jethro Tull Thick as a Brick (March 1972) Terrific









Jethro Tull A Passion Play (July 1973). Mixed.









The Who Quadrophenia (October 1973). Great stuff









Led Zeppelin Houses of the Holy (March 1973). A lot of it is terrific, and a couple turkeys 









King Crimson Starless and Bible Black (March 1974). Good, though I've only heard it twice now.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Released on Atlantic in 1977


----------



## Red Terror

Galas is a more compelling singer to my ears.



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Something different here.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

DJANGO
*Modern Jazz Quartet*

_Prestige_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

First time hearing this... I like it. I think the concept goes well with Lynne's songwriting style.


----------



## Joe B

"Cafe Olé" by Luis Villegas:










This was his first CD, and it was nominated for a Grammy in 1999 for best "New Age Album"(???)

Title track:






OK, perhaps this one might be New Age?


----------



## Serge

Sabaton - Night Witches (Russian Cover)

Russian balalaika virtuoso Victor Olehnovich shining brightly as ever on this one.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jordi Savall's masterly world music journey - Ibn Battuta, Le Voyageur d'Islam. Two CDs documenting the travels of the 14th century traveller. Amazing and enlightening in equal measure.


----------



## starthrower

Embryo 1969 
CD Re-issue Label M 2001


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

2 disc compilation. Disc 1 is Soft Machine, Matching Mole, solo Wyatt. Disc 2 features 16 other artists Wyatt has collaborated with throughout the years. Overall a very interesting and diverse set.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rosalie Cunningham's new album. Kind of Beatles and psychedelic rock retro music. It's fun!


----------



## Art Rock

It is a rare occasion that I can add a song I had not heard before to my shortlist of perfection (10/10, less than 200 pop/rocksongs). It is even more unlikely that this would happen with a cover of one of the very best songs of all time, but here we go. The American heavy metal band Disturbed blew me away completely with their cover of Simon and Garfunkel's masterpiece The sound of silence. Although I still prefer the original, the cover is fabulous as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lame title for a compilation but this two-disc set pretty much ticks all of the boxes.


----------



## Serge

Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal (Russian Cover)


----------



## pmsummer

Hybrid.










ALCHEMIST
*Monteverdi - Du Prez - Mainerio - Anonymous - Ortiz - Le Jeune - Pickett*
Philip Pickett - arrangements, recorders, crumhorns, curtals, racketts, shawms, cornamusen, pan pipes, organ, gittern, symphony, chalumeau
Catherine Bott - soprano
Stephen Henderson - percussion, xylophone, bells, timpani
David Roblou - organ, harpsichord
Pavlo Beznosiuk - medieval fiddle, baroque violin/viola
Tom Finucane - lute, gittern
Anthony Pleeth - baroque cello
_
Decca_


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE "JAZZ GUITAR"
*Jim Hall Trio*
- Jim Hall - guitar
- Carl Perkins - piano
- Red Mitchell - bass
_
Essential Jazz Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

Bluegrass? Classical? Jazz?










UNCOMMON RITUAL
*Edgar Meyer* - double bass
Béla Fleck - banjo
Mike Marshall - mandolin
_
Sony_


----------



## tortkis

"Blue" Gene Tyranny and peter Gordon, Trust in Rock (Unseen Worlds)








https://www.unseenworlds.com/releases/trust-in-rock

It's great to hear an earlier version of "Blue" Gene Tyranny's Next Time Might Be Your Time, a masterpiece. Peter Gordon's Intervallic Expansion is an extraordinary minimal pop work.


----------



## Red Terror

*Tom Verlaine - (1984) Cover*


----------



## Malx

Bob Dylan - Desire.

View attachment 121930


----------



## Duncan

Release date August 2, 2019 -









Digitally remastered and expanded three CD box set. After recording five highly acclaimed albums for the CBS Records label, Soft Machine signed a licensing deal with EMI's progressive imprint, Harvest Records in 1974 and would record two further studio albums and a live album for the label over the next three years.

Bundles was the band's first for Harvest and featured a line-up of Mike Ratledge (keyboards), Karl Jenkins (oboe, piano, soprano sax), John Marshall (drums), Roy Babbington (bass) and new member Allan Holdsworth (guitar). An accessible collection, Bundles featured Holdsworth's considerable guitar playing talents and opened a new chapter for the band, and attracted much praise upon release.

By the time Softs was recorded, Allan Holdsworth had departed the group. The album would feature Karl Jenkins (keyboards), John Marshall (drums), Roy Babbington (bass) and new member John Etheridge (guitar), along with saxophonist Alan Wakeman. The album also saw the final appearance on a Soft Machine album by Mike Ratledge whose synthesizer contributed to the pieces 'Ban-Ban Caliban' and 'Song of Aeolus'.

Soft Machine's final album for Harvest was the classic 1978 live record Alive & Well Recorded In Paris. The band's line-up had changed once more by this point and comprised Karl Jenkins (piano, electric keyboards, synthesizer), John Marshall (drums), John Etheridge (acoustic and electric guitars) and new members Steve Cook (bass guitar) and Ric Sanders (violin). The album was the result of several nights of excellent concerts staged at Le Palace Theatre in Monmartre, Paris in July 1977.


----------



## Duncan

*Renaissance - Live At Carnegie Hall - Remastered and Expanded Edition (3-disc set)*

Esoteric Recordings is pleased to announce the release of a newly re-mastered and expanded 3CD clamshell box edition of the classic live album, Live at Carnegie Hall by RENAISSANCE.

Released in 1976, the double album documented a series of sold-out concerts at the Carnegie Hall in New York City staged in June 1975, which saw highly gifted vocalist Annie Haslam, Michael Dunford (acoustic and electric guitars), John Tout (keyboards, vocals), Jon Camp (bass, acoustic & electric guitars, vocals) and Terry Sullivan (drums, percussion) joined by the New York Philharmonic Orchestra.

Regarded as one of the finest live albums of the era, the album featured such classic tracks as 'Ocean Gypsy', 'Carpet of the Sun', 'Mother Russia', 'Can You Understand', 'Song of Scheherezade' and 'Ashes Are Burning' and is regarded among the finest works by Renaissance.

This expanded edition has been newly re-mastered from the original master tapes and features six lengthy bonus tracks, including the very rare live performance of 'Kiev', recorded at the concerts and issued as the B-side to a rare promotional single by Sire Records in the USA only. Previously unreleased on CD, this sought after performance has been added to this new release, along with the band's entire 60 minute performance for the BBC Radio One In Concert program from March 1976.

The release also features an illustrated booklet with a new essay.


----------



## Red Terror

*Kletka Red - (1996) Hijacking*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## LezLee

'Dark Stream' by the Belfast band 'Arborist' from their great (and only) album 'Home Burial'.
Not to be confused with the 'ambient' band from Chicago!


----------



## Malx

From 1969 the very fine eponymous album 'Boz Scaggs'.
The way Loan me a Dime just grows and developes still sends a shiver down my spine - love it.

View attachment 121969


----------



## Malx

Prompted by Red Terror's post above - time to dig out a fine jazz-rock album from a fellow Scot:

View attachment 121970


----------



## Malx

Finally to end a non-classical listening session another old favourite from my youth:

View attachment 121971


----------



## LezLee

While we're in Scotland...

One of my favourite bands, Admiral Fallow. I've seen them 3 times, one being a free show courtesy of Linn records. They're great live having such a terrific rapport with the audience.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Earlier it was Siouxie & the Banshees - _Kaleidoscope_ (1980). Great band - never issued a duff album throughout their near 20-year existence.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMERS
*Elaine Elias*

_Bluebird_


----------



## pmsummer

ALL FOR YOU
*Diana Krall*
_
Impulse_


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAKING OF NOW
*Pat Metheny*
Pat Metheny Group
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror

Roy Orbison is my Elvis.


----------



## millionrainbows

Canned Heat, 1969.


----------



## LezLee

pmsummer said:


> [/I]


Reminded me of this gorgeous album and my favourite track:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Robert Wyatt - Cuckooland
2003 Domino Records


----------



## Red Terror

I had no intention of enjoying this Foreigner compilation but there are some really strong songs on it-who knew?


----------



## Red Terror

*Soundgarden - (1994) Superunknown*

This is the best grunge album ever.


----------



## Jacck

DJ Quicksilver - Dance Megamix




I remember this Turkish DJ from some 15 years ago. His music was a rare example of techno music, that I actually liked. It was played at discotheques.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Before you say anything …

What the 'ell. It's the Monkees! And on orange vinyl, nonetheless. Some good songs there, too.


----------



## starthrower

This 1985 show is being released on a double CD tomorrow.
http://www.realgonemusic.com/news/2...oss-a-crowded-roomlive-at-barrymores-198.html
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...42e-e8f213ef368b&pf_rd_r=ZHXGDKNMS3YBDFDPBZEE


----------



## pmsummer

WEIGHTED MIND
*Sierra Hull*
_
Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

RITE
*Unni Løvlid*

_Grappa_


----------



## starthrower

Recorded in Woodstock, NY 1976

Features Andrew Cyrille, Mike Mantler, Carla Bley, in addtion to the leaders.

ReR CD release


----------



## Serge

Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Klukva / Russian balalaika Cover)


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite song by Motörhead! Didn't see this clip before.


----------



## pmsummer

BUENA VISTA SOCIAL CLUB
*Buena Vista Social Club*
_
World Circuit_


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## ECraigR

John Coltrane Quartet, Ole Coltrane


----------



## pmsummer

WARM YOUR HEART
*Aaron Neville*
_
A&M_


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Dresden Dolls - _Yes, Virginia..._ (2006). The second album by the off-kilter Bostonian duo. Slightly more conventional than the debut but still very good.


----------



## starthrower

One of the better sounding live concerts. Most of this can be found on the 2 disc compilation Deaf Man In The Corner, but three tracks are missing.


----------



## Red Terror

*Deathspell Omega - (2019) The Furnaces of Palingenesia*

Not sure what to make of this. Musically speaking can anyone tell me what's actually going on?


----------



## Malx

A truly original artist in my opinion:
Strictly Personal - Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band (and a very fine bunch of musicians they were too).

View attachment 122142


----------



## Jacck

Infected Mushroom Friends On Mushrooms





these guy are the Bach of psytrance. I have to nominate them for the best nonCM albums game tomorrow. Every single of their albums is amazing and I cannot decide which one. 

the CVs of these guys show that they are classically educated geniuses who played organ from age 4
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infected_Mushroom#Members


----------



## Malx

Captain Beefheart as a starter, followed by Bach Partitas as an audio palate cleanser, before a final substantial course of meaty Black Sabbath:

View attachment 122152


View attachment 122153


No indigestion so off to bed soon.
All in all an interesting and diverse days listening.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gaahls WYRD: GastiR-Ghosts Invited
Not as extreme metal as I was expecting. Black metals gay frontman (Gaahl from Gorgoroth) has made a nice and varied album, at times very evocative.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello ladies & gentlemen, tonight,im listening to your subjection:

*Sonny Sharrock band- Seized the rainbow
*

&

*Upsala Acrux- live album*

Thanks guys :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

deprofundis, thanks for pointing me in the direction of Upsilon Acrux.
I have listened to a good part of the album below and find it very interesting - I can hear influences from Yes & perhaps more so King Crimson (mid seventies).
I may not rush to buy but it is something I will return to stream.

View attachment 122171


----------



## starthrower

2017 ECM


----------



## Jacck

Prodigy - The Experience





this album is still as mind-blowing as the first time I heard it in the 1990's. I had it on a cassette and listened the tihs out of it from my walk-man. The second Prodigy album is just as mind-blowing. Pity for Keith.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taake-Kong Vinter. The 2 songs "Huset I Havet" & "Havet I Huset" (The House In the Ocean & The Ocean In the House)  I guess it's black metal, but with rock n roll guitars and some prog elements.


----------



## deprofundis

*Cavity*(usa) sludge-hardcore band, there retrospective 92-97'', neato very noisy & brutal, Noise & rolls, what do you think?

:tiphat:


----------



## Serge

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven (Russian Folk Orchestra / 6 balalaikas cover)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

This is purty!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Not a Dylan fanatic but this album is hard not to love. Highly recommended.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Serge

Sex Pistols - Anarchy In The USSR (Klukva Cover)


----------



## pmsummer

THE GOAT RODEO SESSIONS
*Yo-Yo Ma* - cello
*Stuart Duncan* - fiddle, mandolin
*Edgar Meter* - double bass, piano
*Chris Thile* - mandolin, fiddle
- Aoife O'Donovan - vocal 
_
Sony Masterworks_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

I like this one even better. Perfect.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metal. Black with a glass of water. They made me a playlist on spotify.


----------



## pmsummer

ALONE TOGETHER
*Dave Mason*

_MCA_ via _Blue Thumb_

One of Leon Russell's best albums.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

APPALACHIAN JOURNEY
*Yo-Yo Ma* - cello
*Edgar Meyer* - double bass
*Mark O'Connor* - violin, compositions
- James Taylor, Alison Krause - special guest vocals
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Serge

Nirvana - Smells like teen spirit (russian / balalaika cover)


----------



## Itullian

This is a fantastic set. It's mono, but very good mono.
It includes the complete Beethoven sonatas, 4 discs of Schumann, 1 of Brahms and Franck, 1 of Schubert, Chopin, Liszt and Stravinsky and an interview disc.
These were previously EMI recordings. The sound is great and so is the playing.


----------



## pmsummer

BILL FRISELL, RON CARTER, PAUL MOTIAN
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
*Ron Carter* - double bass
*Paul Motian* - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## senza sordino

Part nine of my English mostly Prog rock listening project.

Rick Wakeman The Six Wives of Henry VIII (January 1973)









Rick Wakeman Journey to the Centre of the Earth (May 1974). The first time I've heard this. Interesting. Apparently this is a live recording, no edits etc. A couple of times there are intonation problems. But generally an interesting listen.









Yes Tales of Topographic Oceans (December 1973). Lots of good stuff, but generally too long. 









Gentle Giant In a Glass House (September 1973). The first time I've heard this. I enjoyed most of it.









Supertramp Crime of the Century (September 1974). As a young teen I listened to Supertramp a lot, now I listen rarely and this album is the only one I want to listen to.


----------



## starthrower

I like the GG album. The Supertramp was ruined by a bright remaster, but I only listen to it once a year.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> I like the GG album. The Supertramp was ruined by a bright remaster, but I only listen to it once a year.


I'm not sure what you mean by a bright remaster. It sounded pretty good to me. But when I was a kid, most of my listening was on one of these. All of my Supertramp albums were on cassette


----------



## geralmar

"Christmas Dream" (Perry Como), Andrew Lloyd Webber/Tim Rice.






Wonderfully subversive upbeat Christmas song, whose lyrics become chilling with the knowledge that the song was written for The Odessa File (1974), a movie about a secret Nazi organization that places Nazi war criminals in high positions in government and industry in post-war Germany. (Como was popular in Germany in the 1960s, when the novel was set).


----------



## geralmar

1964, two-record set. Wartime speeches. 
Subtle fanfares enhance production.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by a bright remaster.


It's pretty common with major label remasters in the past 20 years. Dynamics are compressed and the treble is accentuated. That's why I look for older editions at Discogs. I don't like overly bright sounding CDs. It hurts my ears.


----------



## Jacck

*Alice Cooper - Killer *
this album simply rocks


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

BRIGHT DAY STAR
_Music for the Yuletide Season_
*Old Carols and Dance Tunes from the British Isles, Germany, and Appalachia*
The Baltimore Consort

_Dorian_


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> It's pretty common with major label remasters in the past 20 years. Dynamics are compressed and the treble is accentuated. That's why I look for older editions at Discogs. I don't like overly bright sounding CDs. It hurts my ears.


Shame that's the case - I remember the original vinyl had a nice warmth to the sound.


----------



## Malx

Earlier today a blast from the past:

View attachment 122467


View attachment 122468


----------



## Serge

Metallica - The Unforgiven (Russian / balalaika Cover)


----------



## Jacck

I listened to 3 System of a Down albums in a row - System of a Down, Hypnotize and Mesmerize


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Latest Darkthrone album! I like it  It's not really black metal or crust punk, like some of their recent albums. What would you guys call this, if you care to listen?
...WAIT! You need a beer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

DAMN! 1349 is pretty awesome. Try it a bit loudly


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

SGT. PEPPER'S LONELY HEARTS CLUB BAND
*The Beatles*
_
Capitol EMI Parlaphone_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Bill Connors guitar
Jan Hammer keyboards
Tony Williams Drums

Just getting to this one 45 years on and it was worth the wait. I prefer it to the more famous School Days.


----------



## pmsummer

I CAN SEE YOUR HOUSE FROM HERE
*John Scofield* - guitar
*Pat Metheny* - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass
Bill Stewart - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
*Jefferson Airplane*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## Malx

pmsummer said:


> AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
> *Jefferson Airplane*
> 
> _RCA Victor_


Classic Airplane - wonderful stuff.


----------



## Malx

If I had to choose only one Grateful Dead set to listen to for the rest of my life (god forbid) this may well be the one:

View attachment 122626


Obviously it has to be a live set - the band were really tight, the singing was in tune and it all just hung together perfectly.
I have just listened right through the three cds - its not often I will do that.


----------



## Malx

I thought this would be a suitable follow up disc to the Grateful Dead:

View attachment 122627


I clearly remember buying this as an LP second hand from the famous Cockburn Street market in Edinburgh when I was 16, there was a little brown stain on the inner sleeve of the album that had a slightly sweet/fruity smell, but the record played fine!


----------



## Malx

An non-classical evening/early morning continues with:

View attachment 122629


Followed by by the "Lifes a Long Song" EP via spotify. I bought the EP in Sept 1971 when I was 14 - I played it to death and to this day I remember every word of all the songs.


----------



## Vronsky

David Bowie: Station to Station (1976)


----------



## pmsummer

Malx said:


> Classic Airplane - wonderful stuff.


A truly wonderful and inspired album (if a muddled recording). Apogee, followed by rapid descent.


----------



## Red Terror

Can anyone tell me why the band Magma is so revered among Prog nerds? I don’t get what all the hoopla is about. Vander plays the same martial beats ad nauseam, and one is supposed to believe he was inspired by Coltrane? Crap, I say.


----------



## starthrower

I bought a vinyl copy of this about 35 years ago. Still sounds good!


----------



## starthrower

This band was from my area in central NY. This album was released back in '78


----------



## senza sordino

Part ten of my English mostly Prog rock listening project. A very long and ambitious listening project. I don't listen to non classical music every day, sometimes not every week.

King Crimson Red (October 1974). I'm still getting to know King Crimson 









Genesis The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (November 1974). This complete album is still new to me. I enjoy it a lot.









Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here (September 1975). Fantastic album; I love that the album is a palindrome. Inspired, I think. I've known this album since I was a kid. 









Camel Music Inspired by the Snow Goose (April 1975), on YouTube. I hate listening to music on YouTube because I get interrupted by advertisements. The first time I've heard this album. Not bad. I'll definitely check it out again if I can listen on another platform.









Camel Moonmadness (March 1976), on YouTube. Again I've never heard this before. Not bad.


----------



## starthrower

> I hate listening to music on YouTube because I get interrupted by advertisements.


Use addblocker with the Firefox browser. It takes care of the problem. I've been listening to albums on YouTube in my car with my phone and car's bluetooth connection. The sound is really good.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight dear lay & Gentelmen. I'm currently listening to Neu! from Germany, oldKrautrock band of wonder: NEU!, all there album
-Neu!
-Neu 2
-Neu! (1975 album)

Goodnight are day(Japan & Far-East), Australia, take care folks, take good care.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> Use addblocker with the Firefox browser. It takes care of the problem. I've been listening to albums on YouTube in my car with my phone and car's bluetooth connection. The sound is really good.


Thanks for this, but I'm not sure how to use this advice. I listened to YouTube on my television via my Roku connection.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> Thanks for this, but I'm not sure how to use this advice. I listened to YouTube on my television via my Roku connection.


I never get any adds on my Smart TV. But I don't have Roku TV.


----------



## Red Terror

Metal is mostly a $h¡++¥ genre, but there a few diamonds in the rough. Maiden is an institution.


----------



## millionrainbows

A surprisingly good 1979 album by Larry Coryell, I assume which was originally on Vanguard, with Darius Brubeck on keyboards. Thanks to Wounded Bird reissues.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> It's pretty common with major label remasters in the past 20 years. Dynamics are compressed and the treble is accentuated. That's why I look for older editions at Discogs. I don't like overly bright sounding CDs. It hurts my ears.


What other remasters did you find to be too bright? I thought the first David Bowie remasters on Virgin were too bright, also. They did some after that which were better.


----------



## starthrower

Worst one ever is Tormato by Yes. I bought it for a couple tracks and the bonus material but I found it unlistenable. There are more which I will list somewhere else.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Worst one ever is Tormato by Yes. I bought it for a couple tracks and the bonus material but I found it unlistenable. There are more which I will list somewhere else.


Thanks, starthrower, I'm listening. Maybe a thread on remasters?


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

BAGS MEETS WES!
*Milt Jackson* - vibes
*Wes Montgomery* - guitar
Wynton Kelly - piano
Sam Jones - double bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## senza sordino

Part eleven of my English mostly Prog rock listening project.

Yes Relayer (November 1974). I really like this album.









Genesis A Trick of the Tail (February 1976)









Jethro Tull Songs from the Wood (February 1977). The first time listening to this album. I liked it. I'll make an effort to listen to this again in the future.









Pink Floyd Animals (January 1977). Terrific. I don't get tired of this album. 









Pink Floyd The Wall (November 1979). As a teen I listened to this album over and over. I am tired of listening to this album. I won't listen to this album again anytime soon.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Red Terror said:


> Can anyone tell me why the band Magma is so revered among Prog nerds? I don't get what all the hoopla is about. Vander plays the same martial beats ad nauseam, and one is supposed to believe he was inspired by Coltrane? Crap, I say.


I tried listening to Magma years ago and found it impenetrable. Maybe it might have clicked in time but I've never particularly had the desire to give them another go.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS DU SUD ET DU NORD
_Norway and Catalan_
*Hirundo Maris*
Arianna Savall - voice, harp
Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, mandolin
-Sveinung Lilleheir - guitar, voice, dobro
-Miquel Angel Cordero - double-bass, voice
-David Mayoral - percussion, voice
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## starthrower

Revisiting this one after 35 years.


----------



## pmsummer

I LONG TO SEE YOU
*Charles Lloyd & The Marvels*
- Charles Lloyd - tenor saxophone, alto flute
- Bill Frisell - guitar
- Reuben Rogers - bass
- Eric Harland - drums
- Greg Leisz - steel guitar
_
Blue Note_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## millionrainbows

Roedelius, Self Portrait vol. II. I got this on vinyl years ago, finally got it on CD.


----------



## Red Terror

This compilation is a treasure trove of traditional (classical) Arabic Music. Highly recommended!


----------



## Red Terror

XxxxXXXXXXXxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXxxxxx


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

some dirty metal here \m/


----------



## Jacck

I must say that I find this death and satanic metal funny. These guys try to growl as deep and as evil as they can and try to shock you with their texts of murder and cannibalism. It all looks so infantile that they are funny. And now let us play some metal
Be'lakor - Stone's Reach


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jacck said:


> I must say that I find this death and satanic metal funny. These guys try to growl as deep and as evil as they can and try to shock you with their texts of murder and cannibalism. It all looks so infantile that they are funny. And now let us play some metal
> Be'lakor - Stone's Reach


Sweet! Don't think I read any death metal lyrics actually. I don't think this band is well known. Sounds a bit Swedish style melodic death metal. Nothing's shocking! ...or maybe Mayhem is. That's black metal and I'm looking forward to their new album soon.


----------



## Jacck

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Sweet! Don't think I read any death metal lyrics actually. I don't think this band is well known. Sounds a bit Swedish style melodic death metal. Nothing's shocking! ...or maybe Mayhem is. That's black metal and I'm looking forward to their new album soon.


I wasn't posting the Be'lakor because it is shocking, but because it is actually a metal band I like. All 3 of their albums. It is death metal from Australia, they have played also in Czech Republic. Examples of those funny extreme bands are for example Cannibal Corpse, Six Feet Under, Torture Killer etc. The music can be OK, but better not listen to the lyrics


----------



## Red Terror

Got my own copy of this baby. Get yours today, Prog lovers!


----------



## Jacck

Boris Petrov - Memory (FULL ALBUM, soviet electronic / modern, Russia, USSR, 1984)


----------



## Red Terror

More proggy goodness...


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND
*Tord Gustavsen Trio*

_ECM_


----------



## Jacck

*Slipknot - We Are Not Your Kind (2019)*
Slipknot is currently the best selling album in the world
https://www.billboard.com/charts/billboard-200

seriously, among the best metal I have ever heard, comparable to the great albums of the 1980's


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Boston 1972


----------



## millionrainbows

This just arrived in the mail.


----------



## Red Terror

Full Album: http://arktisair.bandcamp.com/album/en-trance


----------



## Malx

Like a fine wine some things just get better with age:

View attachment 122884


----------



## Malx

Having sampled the following album over the last few weeks I have finally pressed the button and ordered it - a fine three disc set!

View attachment 122887


----------



## Joe B

Had to drive my wife to Hartford for a doctor's appointment today. These two discs kept me mellowed out while driving in the crazy traffic:


----------



## starthrower

A nice companion to the Keystone recordings.
http://www.waysidemusic.com/Music-P...-Blowout-Sale)__23-Echo-spc-2CD-spc-2014.aspx


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The latest album by Darkthrone and Alter Bridge with a beer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I tried the latest from Killswitch Engage, but had to change to Satyricon, which I haven't heard for a while. I thought it would be cool, but it was too commercial-kind-of...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Like this sweet "black metal ballad"


----------



## StrE3ss

Astral Weeks
Van Morrison


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMERS
*Elaine Elias*

_Bluebird_


----------



## Malx

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 122931
> 
> 
> Astral Weeks
> Van Morrison


For me an indispensable album.


----------



## Jacck

John McLaughlin, Paco DeLucia, Al DiMeola - Friday Night in San Francisco 




if there is a better guitar album, I haven't heard it


----------



## starthrower

> if there is a better guitar album, I haven't heard it


Friday Night is good for pyrotechnics. Paco's Solo Quiero Caminar on Philips is a favorite, as is McLaughlin's Belo Horizonte. And Di Meola's Cielo e Terra is a great moody guitar album.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Like a fine wine some things just get better with age:
> 
> View attachment 122884


A good album bearing in mind how much disarray the group were in when it was being made - Ian McDonald already gone, Greg Lake on the verge of going and Mike Giles staying on only as a hired hand.


----------



## Jacck

starthrower said:


> Friday Night is good for pyrotechnics. Paco's Solo Quiero Caminar on Philips is a favorite, as is McLaughlin's Belo Horizonte. And Di Meola's Cielo e Terra is a great moody guitar album.


possibly. Technical virtuosity not necessarily means enjoyable music. For exampla Satriani is no doubt a technical virtuoso, the only problem is that I do not enjoy his music because it mostly sounds like pyrotechnics without substance.


----------



## starthrower

Jacck said:


> possibly. Technical virtuosity not necessarily means enjoyable music. For exampla Satriani is no doubt a technical virtuoso, the only problem is that I do not enjoy his music because it mostly sounds like pyrotechnics without substance.


I don't feel like his music lacks substance, but the first two CDs I bought over 30 years ago is enough. I don't really care for his overly processed sound and heavy distortion. And it's not very interesting from a rhythm standpoint. It's rather one dimensional guitar hero type stuff that isn't all that satisfying. I'd much rather listen to Mike Keneally albums. Mike happens to be Joe's keyboard player, but he's also a brilliant writer and guitarist. And his records feature phenomenal drummers that play very challenging rhythms. And Mike writes interesting lyrics too. He can pretty much do it all.


----------



## pmsummer

JAZZ
*Ry Cooder*
*Joseph Byrd*

_Warner Bros._


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> A good album bearing in mind how much disarray the group were in when it was being made - Ian McDonald already gone, Greg Lake on the verge of going and Mike Giles staying on only as a hired hand.


Good points well made - perhaps strangely I have a marginal preference for In The Wake over In the Court. I do believe the production was a little better regarding sound balance and maybe the critical point is I bought it before the first album so I wasn't too hung up with the prevailing idea it was the same template used on Court, but not as well.
Each to their own I guess!


----------



## Red Terror

Obscure Swedish Prog. Highly recommended.


----------



## Malx

Faust IV

View attachment 123016


----------



## pmsummer

TIME AND TIME AGAIN
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

ANTIFOGMATIC
*Punch Brothers*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Malx

A little earlier:

View attachment 123056


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

PAUL DESMOND & THE MODERN JAZZ QUARTET
_Recorded Live on December 25, 1971 at Town Hall/NYC_
*Paul Desmond
The Modern Jazz Quartet*
_
Red Baron_


----------



## regenmusic

Ofege - The Last Of The Origins LP (Nigeria, 1976) (Psychedelic, Funk, Disco, African)


----------



## Red Terror

This LP is awesome. Who needs re-masters when the original is this good.


----------



## Jacck

if you never heard any jazzpunk, now you have the chance...
Getatchew Mekuria & The Ex & Guests - Moa Anbessa 




is works surprisingly well. Mekuria is first class, the Dutch punk band (The Ex) sounds like average punk, but the whole fusion is very unique.


----------



## pmsummer

COMMON GROUND
*The New Gary Burton Quartet*
_
Mack Avenue_


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon*
_
OGB_
via _Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

ROOTS IN THE SKY
*Oregon*

_OGB_
via _Elektra_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bwv 1080

Wayne Shorter's most out album, has non-tonal harmonies and odd meters like 9/4


----------



## Serge

Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (Klukva Cover)

We don't need no education, they play, ha! The balalaika player Victor Olehnovich is a graduate of the Russia's most prestigious music school, btw.


----------



## Jacck

Chakra - Satekoso (1981)





there is nothing quite like the 80's Japanese pop
and a nice list to explore...
https://neosamzpoke.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_21.html


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*
John Medeski - piano, organ
Kenny Wollesen - vibes
Trevor Dunn - bass
Joey Baron - drums
_
Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

SALUTARE
_Improvisation on Liturgical Music of the Middle Ages_
*Gregorianische Choräle, Gesänge von Hildegard von Bingen und frühe mehrstimmige Vokalmusik in einem neuen instrumentalen Gewand*
Ensemble Nu:n
Gert Anklam - saxophone
Rebecca Bain - vocal
Katherine Hill - vocal
Falk Zenker - guitar / live electronics​_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Vadim Neselovskyi - piano
Julian Lage - guitar
James Williams - drums
Luques Curtis - bass
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## starthrower

John Etheridge - Guitar
Mike Ratledge - Keyboards
Karl Jenkins - Keys/winds
Roy Babbington - Bass
John Marshall - Drums


----------



## Jacck

some more J-pop guilty pleasure
Miharu Koshi - Parallelisme


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bharbeke

Dwight Yoakam's album This Time may be one of the most perfect albums ever made.


----------



## Malx

For me the second best Van Morrison album after Astral Weeks.

View attachment 123263


----------



## pmsummer

[









TEXAS SHEIKS
*Geoff Muldaur*
The Texas Sheiks
_
Tradition & Moderne GmbH_


----------



## pmsummer

FOR HAMP, RED, BAGS, AND CAL
*Gary Burton*

_Concord Jazz_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning: 23-track comp (with a few rarities thrown in). Uncle Tupelo were alt. country first-wavers but also had a harder rocking side.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

RUMBLE FISH
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_
*Stewart Copeland*
_
A&M_


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Tool*: _Lateralus_, _10,000 Days_, and the newly released album, _Fear Inoculum_.


----------



## canouro

*Vicente Amigo con Potito - Amoralí*


----------



## Jacck

Cambodian Rocks [Full album, 1996. Compilation]




within a couple of years, all of those bands in the recording were killed by Pol Pot


----------



## Red Terror

Little wonder Zorn hired these guys to play some of his game pieces-they are consummate professionals, to say the least. An awesome album by a band whose music scarcely qualifies as rock music, or at least the popular notion of it.


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHTFALL
*Quercus*
June Tabor - vocals
Iain Ballamy - saxophone
Huw Warren - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## Red Terror

This album will end up on many best-of-2019 lists.


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les flûtes, violon et dessus de viole_
*Marin Marais*
Aux Pieds du Roy
Michael Form, Dirk Boerner - direction
_
Ambronay_

(edit) Oops.


----------



## pmsummer

Oops redux. Mea culpa.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm back, and I decided to listen to some non classical music today. Part 12 of my ambitious English mostly Prog rock listening project. I'm still stuck in the 1970s.

Brian Eno Another Green World (September 1975). Spotify 









Steve Hackett Voyage of the Acolyte (October 1975). My new pre owned cd. I've never heard this before and I liked it a lot. 









Queen A Night at the Opera (November 1975). Spotify. I have the LP hanging on my wall. 









Alan Parsons Tales of Mystery and Imagination (May 1976) Spotify 









Yes Going for the One (July 1977) from my cd collection


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF THE TRIO, VOLUME TWO 
_Live At The Village Vanguard_
*Brad Mehldau* - piano
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Jorge Rossy - drums
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONGEST RIVER
*Olivia Chaney*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Jacck

Aytaç Doğan - Kanun Resitali 1 (Full Albüm Video)


----------



## pmsummer

WOOD
*Brian Bromberg* - double bass
Randy Waldman - piano
David Bromberg - drums
_
A440 Music Group_


----------



## Biwa

Poco - Cantamos

Fantastic remastering of the original Quad mix!


----------



## pmsummer

BLUE LIGHT 'TIL DAWN
*Cassandra Wilson*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## starthrower

1984 Elektra, 2008 Wounded Bird

Features Steve Coleman, Kenny Werner, Cecil McBee, Billy Hart, Jay Hoggard, John Purcell, Freddie Waits.


----------



## pmsummer

DANGEROUS
*Wes Montgomery*

_Milestone - Fantasy_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Velvet Underground.*

I'm listening to one song in particular. I was working as a court reporter in a very long and boring deposition, and toward the end, when I was doing everything I could to keep awake and to forget the knots in my back, a lovely young blue-eyed attorney began questioning with a dulcet voice and, most importantly, talking very slowly. And for the remainder of the deposition, the soundtrack in my head was Linger On, Your Pale Blue Eyes.


----------



## Red Terror

Manxfeeder said:


> *The Velvet Underground.*
> ...a lovely young blue-eyed attorney began questioning with a dulcet voice and, most importantly, talking very slowly.


Great story. For the last couple of years I've been training myself to disregard such visual pleasures by remembering that even the loveliest lass $h!t$ and farts and stinks. Crude and vulgar? Perhaps, but I do not like being susceptible to female charm. Most men I know are slaves to it and such a weakness can potentially lead to inner turmoil if one isn't careful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Red Terror said:


> Perhaps, but I do not like being susceptible to female charm. Most men I know are slaves to it and such a weakness can potentially lead to inner turmoil if one isn't careful.


I'm at an age where that kind of thing doesn't get to me. But if it spurs me into a favorite song that keeps me sane for the conditions I'm in, I don't mind.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HEY! New album by Iggy Pop! I've got lemongrass infused ale! Inhale, exhale, drink ale, don't fail...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oh my! I'm listening to The Idiot ******* Son because I just ordered an expensive Zappa box, with Halloween mask and everything...Coming to a nose near me this Halloween :clap:


----------



## pmsummer

THE INTERCONTINENTALS
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass
Sidiki Camara - calabash, djembe, congas, percussion, vocals
Vinicius Cantuaria - electric and acoustic guitars, vocals, drums, percussion
Christos Govetas - oud, vocals, bouzouki
Greg Leisz - slide guitars, pedal steel guitar
Jenny Scheinman - violin
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA ANTIGUA
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## Joe B

When I woke up this morning I remembered the last dream I was having. Like most dreams, it was a hodge-podge of various people and locations. I was younger in the dream and put this on the stereo for my younger brother to hear. As I can't get some of the tunes out of my head this morning, I'm giving this a spin until "the need" is gone:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

THE HERMIT
_Guitar Artistry Edition_
*John Renbourn* - solo guitar
_
Shanachie_


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW QUARTET
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Abraham Laboriel - bass
Harry Blazer - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying to keep up with these guys on my electric guitar. Is fast and noisy


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Is this the whole "It's Alive" ? 1 2 3 4!!!


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA NOVA PELOS PASSAROS
*Charlie Byrd*
_
Riverside_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

THE PARIS CONCERT
_Edition One_
*Bill Evans*

_Blue Note_


----------



## Malx

Steve Hackett:

View attachment 123613


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

From one of my favorite metal albums 2018 \m/
Primordial vocalist A.A. Nemtheanga comments: "In 1493 Walter Lynch was hanged by his own father James Lynch, Mayor of Galwayon on the West coast of Ireland for the murder of a young Spanish noblemen who was visiting the family home. He had fallen in love with a young woman by the name of Agnes in the Lynch of household and in a fit of jealous rage one night Walter took the young Spaniard's life. The story goes that an angry 'lynch mob' took to the streets and barred the way to the usual execution spot so James took his son Walter and hung him with his bare hands from the open window into the street.....he was lynched from the hanging sill. 'To Hell or the Hangman' is this story through Walters eyes, a tale of unrequited love with a murderous end. Enough drama for you? A curious and strange song for single number two from the new album, dark romanticism! so get on the dance floor..."


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


>


Definitely grabbing a copy of this.


----------



## Guest

Getting caught up on a lot of recent additions to my catalog:
Dinosaur Jr. - You're Living All Over Me
Morrissey - Bona Drag
Rancid - Let's Go
Stray Cats - Runaway Boys
R.E.M. - Part Lies, Part Heart, Part Truth, Part Garbage 1982-2011


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey! Is this the whole "It's Alive" ? 1 2 3 4!!!


That is a great album! I listened to it just the other day.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Definitely grabbing a copy of this.


I have only half the album on a CD-R a friend gave me. His stuff is very dense and meticulously arranged, so after 4-5 tunes I've had enough. I was more into the guitar-centric stuff 30 years ago. But if you dig this kind of music it's great. He did a soaring, lyrical ballad number with Mike Keneally called Inhale. 



 Reminds me of Jeff Buckley. It may have been a nod to him? It's also on Mike's Wine & Pickles CD.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Steve Hackett:
> 
> View attachment 123613


I'm going to see him in Ithaca. NY Friday night. I don't really follow his career but I like his guitar playing, and I'm anticipating an exciting evening of live music.


----------



## pmsummer

LOVERLY
*Cassandra Wilson*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Jacck

The East is Red 东方红 1965 Chinese 'song and dance epic' with English subtitles




amost as good as the Long March symphony


----------



## pmsummer

THUNDERBIRD
*Cassandra Wilson*

_Blue Note_


----------



## Guest

More Dinosaur Jr. today:
Green Mind
Where You Been
Give a Glimpse of What Yer Not
I Bet on Sky

And some Morrissey:
You Are the Quarry


----------



## Red Terror

Flamenco + Prog = *CARMEN*

Highly recommended!


----------



## Red Terror

Spain's greatest prog band..

Highly recommended!


----------



## bharbeke

Jason Aldean - Any Ol' Barstool

Listening to some Aldean tonight, it strikes me that he and Gary Allan would make a pretty great double bill.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
Gary Burton Quintet
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - electric bass
Bob Moses - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


> Spain's greatest prog band..
> 
> Highly recommended!


The sleeve has more than a passing resemblance to Tull's Minstrel in the Gallery.:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> DREAMS SO REAL
> _Music of Carla Bley_
> Gary Burton Quintet
> *Gary Burton* - vibraphone
> Mick Goodrick - guitar
> Pat Metheny - guitar
> Steve Swallow - electric bass
> Bob Moses - drums​_
> ECM_


One of my favourite Burton albums. Nice call.


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
_with Eberhard Weber

ECM_


----------



## starthrower

A one hour conversation about ECM Records with John Kelman.


----------



## starthrower

Poland 2006


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> RING
> *The Gary Burton Quintet*
> _with Eberhard Weber
> 
> ECM_


And again! It's weird because I've been on a Gary Burton and Terje Rypdal kick recently. Picked up a lot of the Rypdal on download that I didn't have and filled a couple of digital gaps with Burton too. Amazing musicians and an illustrious list of guys that they both worked with.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> A one hour conversation about ECM Records with John Kelman.


Thanks for this. Wonderful record label up there with Blue Note.


----------



## starthrower

Martin Simpson - Vagrant Stanzas



















Beautiful record from Martin Simpson I picked up new for 5 bucks.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Post Malone-Hollywood's Bleeding. Hey, OZZY sings on this! I think Post Malone deserves the popularity he has! Even an old insane metal guy like me likes his songs and sound


----------



## Guest

Pink Floyd:
Dark Side of the Moon
Wish You Were Here

I know Dark Side is the more praised, but I really prefer Wish You Were Here.


----------



## Malx

DrMike said:


> Pink Floyd:
> Dark Side of the Moon
> Wish You Were Here
> 
> I know Dark Side is the more praised, but I really prefer Wish You Were Here.


+1................


----------



## Malx

Floyd:

View attachment 123781


----------



## Malx

If you enjoy British early seventies prog rock you owe it to yourself to give this album a listen - one of the best from 1973.

View attachment 123783


----------



## Malx

Last tonight:

VDGG - Still Life.

View attachment 123784


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> If you enjoy British early seventies prog rock you owe it to yourself to give this album a listen - one of the best from 1973.
> 
> View attachment 123783


I don't, particularly. Really just a few Floyd albums.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> If you enjoy British early seventies prog rock you owe it to yourself to give this album a listen - one of the best from 1973. The Caravan CD re-issues with the bonus material are a great listen.
> 
> View attachment 123783


Just bought this one, and Cunning Stunts. I love this stuff, and pretty much all of the Canterbury bands.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Just bought this one, and Cunning Stunts. I love this stuff, and pretty much all of the Canterbury bands.


Yes a lot good music came out of that sub genre of prog rock - I have always had a lot of time for Soft Machine along with Gong and Hatfield and the North, Matching Mole and Henry Cow had their moments too.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Yes a lot good music came out of that sub genre of prog rock - I have always had a lot of time for Soft Machine along with Gong and Hatfield and the North, Matching Mole and Henry Cow had their moments too.


I'm a huge Kevin Ayers fan. I just love his songs, and the bohemian vibe. The Canterbury guys didn't take things too seriously. It was never pompous. Although the communist sympathies of Wyatt, and Cutler seemed rather naive.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> I'm a huge Kevin Ayers fan. I just love his songs, and the bohemian vibe. The Canterbury guys didn't take things too seriously. It was never pompous. Although the communist sympathies of Wyatt, and Cutler seemed rather naive.


How could I have forgotten Kevin Ayers, shame on me! 
Yes, music appeared to be a fun thing for most of those involved with a number of less serious tracks thrown into albums - Caravans 'Golf Girl' being a prime example off the top of my head. Not to mention the gloriously obvious spooneristic title of the album you have just purchased!


----------



## starthrower

Golf Girl, yeah! I adore Richard Sinclair. A marvelous musician. The only guy who can make me sigh singing about chocolate bars.


----------



## Red Terror

In my top five of 2019...


----------



## pmsummer

LIKE MINDS
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Chick Corea - keyboards
Pat Metheny - guitar
Roy Haynes - percussion
Dave Holland - bass
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hawkwind - _In Search of Space_ (1971): The first Hawkwind album I bought and still my favourite forty years later. I used to have all of Hawkwind's albums up until 1982 but I could probably only listen to about half of those now.










Dave Brock - electric and acoustic guitars, audio generator, vocals
Nik Turner - sax, flute, audio generator, vocals
Dik Mik - audio generator
Del Dettmar - synthesiser
Dave Anderson - bass, electric and acoustic guitars
Terry Ollis - drums


----------



## pianowillbebach

I'm listening to Khalid!


----------



## senza sordino

Part thirteen of my very long and overly ambitious English mostly Prog rock listening project.

Led Zeppelin Presence. Achilles Last Stand is great, the rest of the album is not so great. This is an image I found online, it's not my autographed LP









Genesis Wind and Wuthering 









Alan Parsons I Robot. Disco meets Prog. I like this album









ELO Out of the Blue. Not Prog rock, and not very good. 









Yes Tormato. Not a very good album. Tell me why did they put their best song on the album last? 









Four more parts to go, and I am running out of classic Prog rock albums


----------



## starthrower

> I am running out of classic Prog rock albums


There are capital P Prog albums, and there's a huge world of progressive music to discover.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> There are capital P Prog albums, and there's a huge world of progressive music to discover.


I'm exploring chronologically. I'm now moving onto the 80s, with Marillion, King Crimson. 90s Yes and Radiohead, 2000s with Porcupine Tree and Steven Wilson. I keep a listening journal and I've mapped out my listening project, in pencil. I gladly take suggestions. English, mostly progressive rock.


----------



## Red Terror

senza sordino said:


> I'm exploring chronologically. I'm now moving onto the 80s, with Marillion, King Crimson. 90s Yes and Radiohead, 2000s with Porcupine Tree and Steven Wilson. I keep a listening journal and I've mapped out my listening project, in pencil. I gladly take suggestions. English, mostly progressive rock.


Not sure that Radiohead are progressive, Senza. Regardless, happy listening.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Like 70s prog, but more sophisticated


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Big Bad Blues by Billy Gibbons while having a "Skeleton blues" wheat beer from Stewart brewing. Fits my mood


----------



## atsizat

If this is not a very good movie theme, I dont know what is.

Ennio Morricone at his best


----------



## bharbeke

Brian Setzer - Rock This Town (live from Montreal, included in The Ultimate Collection)

If you want something to get your body moving and dancing, look no further than this classic rockabilly tune.


----------



## pmsummer

JOHN RENBOURN
ANOTHER MONDAY
_Two Albums on One CD_
*John Renbourn*

_Transatlantic_


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Duncan

Ken Burns' 'Country Music' documentary soundtrack detailed -

https://themusicuniverse.com/ken-burns-country-music-documentary-soundtrack-detailed/


----------



## Malx

Once a year I give this unique album a listen.
The mighty Captain Beefheart and his fabulous Magic Band's Trout Mask Replica.

View attachment 124054


----------



## pmsummer

NEW MOON DAUGHTER
*Cassandra Wilson*

_Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

Malx said:


> Once a year I give this unique album a listen.
> The mighty Captain Beefheart and his fabulous Magic Band's Trout Mask Replica.
> 
> View attachment 124054


Absolutely a masterpiece.


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums
_
Savoy Jazz_


----------



## starthrower

1998 Curb/MCA Records

I found a mint used copy of this fine 2 disc set yesterday. For this listener, it's the capstone to Lovett's finest decade of releases. Lyle pays tribute to some of his favorite songwriters including Guy Clark, Townes Van Zandt, Steven Fromholz, Robert Earl Keen, and several others.


----------



## Duncan

*"Will The Circle Be Unbroken" -

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band and Various Artists - 1972*









*"Will The Circle Be Unbroken: Volume Two" -

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band and Various Artists - 1989*









*"Will The Circle Be Unbroken: Volume Three" -

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band and Various Artists - 2002*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

*Johnny Cash: The Complete Columbia Album Collection*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

BUCK JUMP
*The Dirty Dozen Brass Band*

_Mammoth_


----------



## pmsummer

BLUE LIGHT 'TIL DAWN
*Cassandra Wilson*

_Blue Note_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A Dawn to Fear by Cult of Luna. A real delicious album, relaxing and dreamy but hard and heavy too.


----------



## pmsummer

A TANGO EXCURSION
*Astor Piazzolla*
Astor Piazzolla Reunion
Gary Burton - vibraphone, direction
_
Concord_


----------



## pmsummer

LIGHT FLIGHT
*Pentangle*
_
Snapper_

2-CD early retrospective


----------



## starthrower

Tasty! And the sound on this set is superb!


----------



## Red Terror

Interesting album by every metal nerd's wet-dream band. Actually, Opeth are supposed to be "progressive" nowadays (as in 1970s progressive), which really means that there isn't a single innovative idea on the entire album. Anyway, it is a well recorded thing and the band seem to have full mastery of their instruments-a rarity in pop music.

The album cover looks like it should be on the murder mystery board game or something. Tacky.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listened to these last night.

The Animals on CD is a bit messy - their official albums from both the UK and the US have been issued infrequently and from different sources so until the group get the all-embracing reissue treatment they deserve then these compilations are probably the best way to go.

The first set covers - at least to the best of my knowledge - all of the studio work issued on Columbia from early 1964 until late 1965 plus a few outtakes.

The second set covers the even-briefer Decca period when the group started to disintegrate (although the music remained potent) - in fact, the disc is virtually the third and final UK album, _Animalisms_, plus non-album singles and b-sides, a couple of tracks credited to singer Eric Burdon/Eric Burdon and the Animals and a very early EP from 1963 when they were known as the Alan Price Combo. Sadly, what isn't represented is the all-covers US-only _Animalism_ album which was recorded over three separate sessions during 1966 and contains probably the last tracks the group put down before splitting that September.


----------



## philoctetes

Not sure what to call this music, but it's somewhat unique... mid-tempo reverbish electro-acoustic jazz / rock with titles like "Chain Rule Formula"


----------



## pmsummer

R.I.P. Robert Hunter










GRATEFUL DEAD *
*The Grateful Dead*

_Warner Bros. - Rhino_

*(Official label title, original band title NSFW)


----------



## philoctetes

pmsummer said:


> R.I.P. Robert Hunter


Yesterday I saw my neighbor who works at Terrapin in San Rafael as a doorman. He told me that one of his biggest goofs on the job was refusing to let Robert Hunter have a backstage pass....


----------



## millionrainbows

_Dark star crashes, pouring its light into ashes...Reason tatters, the forces tear loose from the axis...Shall we go, you and I while we can? Through the transitive nightfall of diamonds...

__What's become of the baby?_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

That was awesome!


----------



## Malx

The Who - Quadrophenia.

View attachment 124409


----------



## pmsummer

RUBBER SOUL
*The Beatles*

_Parlophone_


----------



## Malx

Tommy.

View attachment 124410


Hard to believe 50 years old this year.


----------



## millionrainbows

Malx said:


> Tommy.
> 
> View attachment 124410
> 
> 
> Hard to believe 50 years old this year.


Yesshirr...koff koff....


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ok Computer - Radiohead.


----------



## starthrower

I decided to order this set after listening to this piece. The price has come down some since last month.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Opeth, the Swedish version.


----------



## tortkis

Events 1998-1999 - The Quintet (PNL Records)








Carl Magnus Neumann: sax
Bjørnar Andresen: double bass
Eivind Opsvik: double bass
Ketil Gutvik: guitar
Paal Nilssen-Love: drums & percussion

Solid and creative improvisations. An excellent 5-disc set of the band's studio and live recordings. This is my recent favorite.


----------



## Red Terror

tortkis said:


> Events 1998-1999 - The Quintet (PNL Records)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Magnus Neumann: sax
> Bjørnar Andresen: double bass
> Eivind Opsvik: double bass
> Ketil Gutvik: guitar
> Paal Nilssen-Love: drums & percussion
> 
> Solid and creative improvisations. An excellent 5-disc set of the band's studio and live recordings. This is my recent favorite.


One of the best releases of 2019.


----------



## Captainnumber36

In Rainbows - Radiohead


----------



## Red Terror

One of the best prog releases of 2019


----------



## starthrower

Disc 1 Uncle Meat Original Vinyl Mix


----------



## regenmusic

"Look Where He Brought Us"- Cosmopolitan Church of Prayer


----------



## pmsummer

INTERPLAY
*Bill Evans* - piano
Freddie Hubbard - trumpet
Jim Hall - guitar
Percy Heath - bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
_Jazz Explorations (compilation)_
*Bill Evans*

_Riverside_


----------



## starthrower

https://sdbanrecords.bandcamp.com/album/airships-are-organisms


----------



## Serge

De-Phazz - Private feat. Pat Appleton


----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Vadim Neselovskyi - piano
Julian Lage - guitar
James Williams - drums
Luques Curtis - bass
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one in a couple years. Finally ordered the follow up, Sounds & Shadows.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Re-issued on the BGO label. These are their best sounding recordings from the 70s.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> Re-issued on the BGO label. These are their best sounding recordings from the 70s.


Just received a notice for an upcoming performance by Oregonia, with McCandless in the group. Mmmm. I love the version of Witchi-tai-to on that disc, first one I ever heard.


----------



## starthrower

philoctetes said:


> Just received a notice for an upcoming performance by Oregonia, with McCandless in the group. Mmmm. I love the version of Witchi-tai-to on that disc, first one I ever heard.


Oregonia? I heard McCandless was ill. Not sure about that being factual. But I saw some dates for November. Yeah, that is a great version of Witchi tai -to. Maybe eclipses the earlier one on Winter Light? But I never tire of that tune. I have two versions by Jim Pepper as well.


----------



## pmsummer

METROPOLIS
*Turtle Island String Quartet*
Darol Anger - violin
David Balakrishnan - violin
Irene Sazer - violin
Steve Smith - drums
Mark Summer - cello
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## Red Terror

*5uu's - (2002) Abandonship*

A masterpiece.


----------



## pmsummer

NOVEMBER
*John Abercrombie* - guitar
Marc Johnson - double bass
Peter Erskine - drums
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
_
ECM_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Be Bop Deluxe - Modern Music.
An album that was never really given the credit it deserved - its an album that doesn't date for me.
If you don't know it give yourself a treat and give it a listen.

View attachment 124786


----------



## Malx

Yessongs - Yes.
I saw Yes in Glasgow December '73 a litttle after this triple LP set was recorded and again in '77 - a band that could recreate the studio sound remarkably well on stage, very capable musicians all.
The concert in 1977 perhaps surprisingly had Glasgow boy Donovan as support, if my memory serves me well he went down pretty well with the audience - happy days!

View attachment 124787


----------



## pmsummer

FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*

_BAG Production_


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLUES AND THE ABSTRACT TRUTH
*Oliver Nelson* - alto saxophone, tenor saxophone
Eric Dolphy - flute, alto saxophone
George Barrow - baritone saxophone
Freddie Hubbard - trumpet
Bill Evans - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
Roy Haynes - drums
_
Impulse!_


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Red Terror

Damn, this is a good album. Cheers.


----------



## Malx

After hearing todays sad news I just had to play Toad from Fresh Cream

RIP Ginger was one of the best rock drummers ever to sit behind a kit.

View attachment 124847


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cream, Disraeli Gears*

My first exposure to Clapton/Baker was in the late '60s. My sister was a pen pal with a soldier stationed in Vietnam, and when he was on leave, he visited us. He was so cool. He came with a stack of LPs, and this was one of them. For that week, I was introduced to a world bigger than the four walls of my room.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
Tord Gustavsen Trio
*Tord Gustavsen* - piano
Harald Johnsen - bass
Jarle Vespestad - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower

1975 Vanguard Records, CD Re-issue on Wounded Bird 2019

Includes an extended performance of The Silence Of A Candle with Sitar and 12 string guitar solos.


----------



## Art Rock

The new Opeth, _In cauda venenum_. First listen, not fully convinced yet.


----------



## Red Terror

Art Rock said:


> The new Opeth, _In cauda venenum_. First listen, not fully convinced yet.


It's rather boring and non-progressive; a failure.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## regenmusic

Max Roach and Dollar Brand :Streams of Consciousness


----------



## Red Terror

In my top five of 2019


----------



## starthrower

Released 50 years ago today. I'm listening to the 1987 re-mix. If you're a fan of this album, there is a 50th Anniversary 6 CD set being released on Dec 20th. And pink vinyl too. Check Zappa.com later today for details.


----------



## starthrower

Oregon's collaboration with Elvin Jones recorded in 1976. CD Re-issued on Wounded Bird Records 2019.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alice Cooper - _Killer_ (1971): Perhaps not the best by the original band (that may well be the next album, _Billion Dollar Babies_) but this remains my favourite. I went to see AC last Friday in Manchester - great fun!


----------



## Haabrann

Metalucifer - Heavy Metal Iron Fists

These guys are something truly special, if you're coming from metal. It is a side project from legendary Sabbat (JPN), with Gezol as the main man in both bands. The lyrics in both bands are just beyond description, you've just gotta check it out if you have a NWOBHM bone in your body. Same goes for his other band Sabbat, but here in the context of first-wave black metal. Truly unique bands.

Here's a link to a Gezol interview that explains this better than I can:
http://www.chroniclesofchaos.com/Articles.aspx?id=1-582






Edited for typos.


----------



## starthrower

Tom Waits - Bad As Me released 2011


----------



## pmsummer

FOREIGN LEGION
*Tin Hat*

_BAG Production_


----------



## pmsummer

SOLOS AND DUETS
_Köln, November 9th, 1985_
*Dave Holland* - double bass
*Marc Johnson* - double bass
_
Jazz Boot_


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> Released 50 years ago today. I'm listening to the 1987 re-mix. If you're a fan of this album, there is a 50th Anniversary 6 CD set being released on Dec 20th. And pink vinyl too. Check Zappa.com later today for details.


That's a wonderful album, all the way through.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ACADEMY IN PERIL
*John Cale*

_Edsel_


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> That's a wonderful album, all the way through.


The Zappa site just uploaded this the other day. A very good sounding alternate mix.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> The Zappa site just uploaded this the other day. A very good sounding alternate mix.


More vault material. Frank unknowingly insured his family's financial wellbeing for at least three generations. Must be nice.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> More vault material. Frank unknowingly insured his family's financial wellbeing for at least three generations. Must be nice.


The stuff sounds great too! I'm looking forward to the Orchestral Favorites set that I ordered. It sounds phenomenal even on YouTube. I don't know about this expensive Hot Rats set? I'm not rushing to purchase it. I'll wait until it gets released and I can listen to some of it on YT.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Pentangle never released a bad album in their original incarnation - this one stands out for me because it most of the material is particularly downbeat and eerie.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Pentangle never released a bad album in their original incarnation - this one stands out for me because it most of the material is particularly downbeat and eerie.


Played a couple albums last night for the first time in a few years. I love this stuff. I still haven't heard their first album. And I'd like to pick up the double live CD they recorded many years later. It's too bad Jansch and Renbourn are both gone. They were fixtures of the British folk/acoustic music scene for my entire life.


----------



## joen_cph

*Tom Waits -* _Orphans_, 3CD (2006)

First listen. Edgy, but pretty astounding.


----------



## Colin M

The Rolling Stones Beggars Banquet. Let it Bleed directs you to Play this Loud. This one should say Play this Louder. Some of Keith’s finest moments on multiple types of guitars and great Lyrics from Mick all the way through... it’s here and then it’s gone.... I got No Expectations to pass through here again...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

joen_cph said:


> *Tom Waits -* _Orphans_, 3CD (2006)
> 
> First listen. Edgy, but pretty astounding.
> 
> View attachment 125243


I love that!!! Especially CD2. One of my absolute favorite Tom Waits, and I have them all.


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I love that!!! Especially CD2. One of my absolute favorite Tom Waits, and I have them all.


I've got five Waits CD titles, but have mostly just begun digging into them ...

WAITS, Tom:"The Heart of Saturday Night" CD (1974)
WAITS, Tom:"Swordfishtrombones" CD (1983)
WAITS, Tom:"Rain Dogs" CD (1984)
WAITS, Tom:"Mule Variations" CD (1999)
WAITS, Tom:"Orphans" 3CD (2006)

It's possible to find them here quite inexpensively at second-hand sales, the general public is really turning to streaming these days.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

joen_cph said:


> I've got five Waits CD titles, but have mostly just begun digging into them ...
> 
> WAITS, Tom:"The Heart of Saturday Night" CD (1974)
> WAITS, Tom:"Swordfishtrombones" CD (1983)
> WAITS, Tom:"Rain Dogs" CD (1984)
> WAITS, Tom:"Mule Variations" CD (1999)
> WAITS, Tom:"Orphans" 3CD (2006)
> 
> It's possible to dig them up here quite inexpensively at second-hand sales, the general public is really getting into streaming these days.


I have 23 I think. I'm almost a Tom Waits blood fan I guess. Don't really listen to him so much now, but all my CD's have been played regularly for 30 years or so.


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have 23 I think. I'm almost a Tom Waits blood fan I guess. Don't really listen to him so much now, but all my CD's have been played regularly for 30 years or so.


Any other favourites among them?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

joen_cph said:


> Any other favourites among them?


I usually say that Frank's Wild Years from 1987 is my favorite.


----------



## starthrower

Joen, you've got some good Waits titles. If you enjoy the earlier period a la Saturday Night, you'll probably enjoy Small Change, Blue Valentine, and Heart Attack and Vine. Alice, and Frank's Wild Years are also recommended for his later style.


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I usually say that Frank's Wild Years from 1987 is my favorite.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## joen_cph

starthrower said:


> Joen, you've got some good Waits titles. If you enjoy the earlier period a la Saturday Night, you'll probably enjoy Small Change, Blue Valentine, and Heart Attack and Vine. Alice, and Frank's Wild Years are also recommended for his later style.


Thank you, will keep an extra eye for them.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

Chamber Cabaret Jazz...maybe.










THE RAIN IS A HANDSOME ANIMAL
_seventeen songs from the poetry of e.e. cummings_
*Tin Hat*

_New Amsterdam_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

THE RODEO ERODED
*Tin Hat Trio*

_ropeadope_


----------



## pmsummer

BOOK OF SILK
*Tin Hat Trio*

_Ropeadope_


----------



## starthrower

Rounder Records 1988


----------



## pmsummer

DAY IS DONE
Brad Mehldau Trio
*Brad Mehldau* - piano
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Jeff Ballard - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower

1977 ECM Records

Ralph Towner - Guitars, Piano, French Horn
Jan Garbarek - Sax, Flute
Eberhard Weber - Bass
John Christensen - Drums


----------



## starthrower

Another old title I just picked up. I've seen it posted here a few times by pmsummer. I figured Burton with Weber had to sound good.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded live in Boston 1988
1989/2019 ECM


----------



## Red Terror

*Pat Mastelotto / Markus Reuter - (2017) FACE*

Full album: http://mastelottoreuter.bandcamp.com/album/face


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Duncan

*The Bootleg Series Volumes 1-3 (Rare & Unreleased) 1961-1991*

The Bootleg Series Volumes 1-3 is a box set by *Bob Dylan* issued on Columbia Records. It is the first installment in the Dylan bootleg series, comprising material spanning the first three decades of his career, from 1961 to 1989.

The Bootleg Series Volumes 1-3 contains rarities and unreleased works from the sessions for 1962's eponymous debut Bob Dylan to 1989's Oh Mercy.

Of the 58 total tracks, 45 are session outtakes from recording sessions for Dylan studio albums. Of the remaining 13 tracks, one is an outtake from the session for the "George Jackson" single of 1971, two are further releases from the Basement Tape sessions of 1967, five are live recordings, and five are demo records, three of latter being later duplicated on Volume 9 of the series.

The material is spread across three compact discs, five vinyl records, or three cassette tapes. In the case of the compact disc and cassette versions, each individual disc or cassette is labeled in the set as a distinct volume. Subsequent albums in the Bootleg Series were standardized to a double-disc volume in their primary non-limited edition format, excepting for Volume 14, and all continue the compact disc volume numbering. Unlike ensuing installments in the series, none of Volumes 1-3 are available individually in physical form.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I counterattacked my ears with 1349's new album after several hours of Corelli...Now I'm actually listening to nothing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow! New song by Mayhem is pretty hardcore...


----------



## Red Terror

*KoMaRa - (2015) Komara*

Full album: https://komara.bandcamp.com/album/komara


----------



## pmsummer

ABYSSINIANS
*June Tabor*

_Topic_


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> View attachment 125416
> 
> 
> Another old title I just picked up. I've seen it posted here a few times by pmsummer. I figured Burton with Weber had to sound good.


I hope you weren't disappointed. I love that LP... when I'm fully awake.


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> I hope you weren't disappointed. I love that LP... when I'm fully awake.


No, I love it! A beautiful album. The Towner Sound And Shadows is great as well. I bought five older ECM records and every one is excellent.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Charlie Puth: "Mother"





I love his whole second album. I'm struggling with the debut though, it's not as catchy. I might need to give it more of a fair shot!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

GUITAR IN THE SPACE AGE
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Greg Leisz - guitar, pedal steel guitar
Kenny Wollesen - drums, vibraphone
Tony Scherr - bass

_OKeh_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

IMPRESSIONS FOR HARP AND MARIMBA
_Ludwigsburger Festspiele: From Baroque to Rag_
*Georg Philipp Telemann - Leonardo Vinci - Angelo Conti - Jan Koestier - Jean-Michel Damase - Francois-Joseph Gossec - Tom Turpin*
Duo Arparimba
Babette Haag - marimba
Gudrun Haag - harp​_
Koch_


----------



## starthrower

Released 1994


----------



## regenmusic

Robin Keith, Grace: The Adrian Hall Set [UK] - b_7. Understanding.


----------



## Larkenfield

Toughness and vulnerability. Love her.


----------



## regenmusic

Ted Greene - Both Sides Now (Beautiful Solo Guitar)


----------



## starthrower

Karin Krog - We Could Be Flying
Polydor Records 1974

CD Re-issue 2007 Meantime Records


----------



## Serge

Metallica - Orion (TRUE EPIC RUSSIAN COVER)

Mission accomplished!


----------



## starthrower

Fran Zappa - The Grand Wazoo

Released 1972


----------



## pmsummer

SOMETHING OF TIME
*Nightnoise*
-Billy Oskay - violin, viola, piano, harmonium
-Mícheál Ó Domhnaill - guitar, whistle, piano, harmonium, synthesizer, vocals
-Tríona Ní Dhomhnaill - harmonium, harpsichord, synthesizer
-Brian Dunning - flute, alto flute, panpipes
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

KILN HOUSE
*Fleetwood Mac*
_
Reprise_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1349 in the car. The new album starts out very rock n roll then turns black.


----------



## starthrower

I bought this set back in the 1990s. Haven't played it for quite a while.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## pmsummer

IS THAT YOU?
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, bass, banjo, ukulele, clarinet
Wayne Horvitz - keyboards, drum programming, momentary bass
Joey Baron - drums
Dave Hofstra - tuba
_
Elektra/Nonesuch_


----------



## Dorsetmike

A couple of Benny Goodman tracks recorded in London 1969, apart from BG all other performers are from UK


----------



## Ingélou

Emily's Reel - composed by Mark O'Connor for Emily Ma.

First time I've come across it - a joyous experience.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Johnny A, Wichita Lineman


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album from MAYHEM. Earlier in my life I didn't dare to listen to them. It's frightening! I'm impressed that the vocals seem to come straight from hell. No other band can sound as evil as Mayhem.


----------



## Duncan

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 4: Bob Dylan Live 1966, The "Royal Albert Hall" Concert*

"Live 1966: The "Royal Albert Hall" Concert is a two-disc live album by Bob Dylan, released in 1998. It is the second installment in the ongoing Bob Dylan Bootleg Series on Legacy Records.

It was recorded at the Manchester Free Trade Hall during Dylan's world tour in 1966, hence the quotation marks around the false attribution to the Royal Albert Hall. Extensively bootlegged for decades, it is an important document in the development of popular music during the 1960s.

The setlist consisted of two parts, with the first half idk of the concert being Dylan alone on stage performing an entirely acoustic set of songs, while the second half of the concert has Dylan playing an "electric" set of songs alongside his band the Hawks. The first half of the concert was greeted warmly by the audience, while the second half was highly criticized, with heckling going on before and after each song."


----------



## Duncan

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 5: Bob Dylan Live 1975, The Rolling Thunder Revue*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

IT'S ALIVE.


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums

_Savoy Jazz_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Donna Summer remixes. Guess I should be dancing...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 125832
> 
> 
> *The Bootleg Series Vol. 4: Bob Dylan Live 1966, The "Royal Albert Hall" Concert*
> 
> "Live 1966: The "Royal Albert Hall" Concert is a two-disc live album by Bob Dylan, released in 1998. It is the second installment in the ongoing Bob Dylan Bootleg Series on Legacy Records.
> 
> It was recorded at the Manchester Free Trade Hall during Dylan's world tour in 1966, hence the quotation marks around the false attribution to the Royal Albert Hall. Extensively bootlegged for decades, it is an important document in the development of popular music during the 1960s.
> 
> The setlist consisted of two parts, with the first half idk of the concert being Dylan alone on stage performing an entirely acoustic set of songs, while the second half of the concert has Dylan playing an "electric" set of songs alongside his band the Hawks. The first half of the concert was greeted warmly by the audience, while the second half was highly criticized, with heckling going on before and after each song."


It's a great album - on the electric set Dylan was never more visceral and his band really tore things up. Compare this gig to the snooze-fests which followed from the late 1970s onwards.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jegreenwood

elgars ghost said:


> It's a great album - on the electric set Dylan was never more visceral and *his band* really tore things up. Compare this gig to the snooze-fests which followed from the late 1970s onwards.


Should be "The Band" (or at least 80% of it). 

A great album and the first true bootleg I ever bought. The second was The Basement Tapes.


----------



## jegreenwood

Not sure if this counts, but I was at "American Utopia," David Byrne's concert/stage show last night. and it was fantastic.


----------



## pmsummer

STORYTELLER
_Two Classic Albums in One Unique Package_
Circles - All Across The City
*Jim Hall*
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ah! Memories <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pushing little children, with their fully automatics, they like to push the weak around.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## tortkis

Live at Rotunda - Alcorn, Corsano, Nace (open mouth)








Susan Alcorn (pedal steel), Chris Corsano (drums), Bill Nace (guitar)
recorded September 5, 2018
https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/shop/alcorn-corsano-nace-live-at-rotunda/


----------



## Duncan

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 6: Bob Dylan Live 1964, Concert at Philharmonic Hall*


----------



## pmsummer

NEIGHBOURHOOD
*Manu Katché* - percussion, drums
Sławomir Kurkiewicz - double bass
Marcin Wasilewski - piano
Jan Garbarek - saxophones
Tomasz Stańko - trumpet
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

RUBBER SOUL
*The Beatles*

_EMI Parlophone_


----------



## tortkis

Chain Of Accidents - The Electrics (alyer records)








Ingebrigt Håker Flaten, bass; Raymond Strid, drums; Axel Dörner, trumpet, slide trumpet; Sture Ericson, tenor saxophone, clarinet, bass clarinet
recorded April 27, 2000


----------



## pmsummer

SHELTER
*Olivia Chaney*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

BLUE LIGHT 'TIL DAWN
*Cassandra Wilson*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## starthrower

In memory of audio engineer Jan Erik Kongshaug who died yesterday at 75. I believe this album is the first one he worked on for ECM.


----------



## pmsummer

WALKING ON LOCUSTS
*John Cale*

_Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

NEXT GENERATION
*Gary Burton*
_
Concord Jazz_


----------



## tortkis

Yoshi Wada: Off The Wall (Saltern)









Yoshi Wada and Wayne Hankin (bagpipes), Marilyn Bogerd (adapted organ hand-built by Wada), Andreas Schmidt Neri (percussion)

_"Off The Wall belongs somewhere between the exuberant harmolodic ritual of Ornette Coleman's Dancing In Your Head, a damp, medieval dirge and the inner ear soundings of composer Maryanne Amacher"_ - David Keenan


----------



## pmsummer

A TANGO EXCURSION
*Astor Piazzolla*
Astor Piazzolla Reunion
Gary Burton - vibraphone, direction
_
Concord_


----------



## philoctetes

Tecumseh Valley / Speed of the Sound of Loneliness


----------



## pmsummer

THE SECRET HANDSHAKE
PASSWORD
*Geoff Muldaur*
_
Floating World_


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I caught Geoff Muldaur at a small room near Syracuse University in June 2001. Got a signed copy of The Secret Handshake.

NP:










I found this golden nugget at a local shop today. Two 80 minute sets from July 1970. The sound is very good with plenty of bottom end from Berry Oakley.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet* 
with Eberhard Weber
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

CHANGING PLACES
Tord Gustavsen Trio
*Tord Gustavsen* - piano
Harald Johnsen - bass
Jarle Vespestad - drums​_
ECM_


----------



## jim prideaux

Led Zeppelin-from Houses of the Holy...…

Song Remains the Same and the Rain Song...…..

and more significantly...….why not??????


----------



## Guest

Decluttering my CD/MP3 collection - taking unwanted CDs to a boot fair - so I've been listening to things with cobwebs on and sorting them into piles.

Rip the whole thing then put for the boot fair (Phil Miller-In Cahoots)
Rip the one track I want (Bitches Sin, Black, Fat Boy Slim)
Keep, now I've listened again and enjoyed (Tori Amos)
Throw away (Freebies from the _Sunday Telegraph_)

Inevitably, this led to tidying the tags on some of my MP3s (OCD? Nah! :lol and I really enjoyed listening again to this:

View attachment 126465


Especially the title track, which was used in _Little Miss Sunshine_.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Led Zeppelin-from Houses of the Holy...…
> 
> Song Remains the Same and the Rain Song...…..
> 
> and more significantly...….why not??????


Because it's late and you'll wake the neighbours ?????


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Sweet - _Sweet Fanny Adams_ (1974). Good album of largely self-written hard rock material. Three 'Chinnichap' hits and their b-sides from 1973 make up the bonus tracks.


----------



## starthrower

Just got this one from Presto Classical of all places. Ordered it about 6-7 weeks ago.


----------



## millionrainbows

The king of wah-wah.


----------



## pmsummer

IN HIS HANDS
*Gene Harris* - piano
Pastor Ralph E. Beechum, Cherie Buckner, Curtis Stigers, Niki Harris - vocals
Jack McDuff - organ
Ron Eschete - guitar
Luther Hughes - bass
Paul Humphrey - drums
_
Concord_


----------



## senza sordino

Part 14 of my English mostly Prog rock listening project. It's been a while since my last post here on the non classical listening, about two months. I keep a listening journal.

King Crimson Discipline (September 1981). From Spotify. My second listen to this album









King Crimson Beat (June 1982) From Spotify. My first listen









Alan Parsons Project Turn of a Friendly Card (November 1980). I haven't heard this is decades. It takes me back. Spotify 









Marillion Script from a Jester's Tear (March 1983) I had a friend who listened to Marillion but I didn't. This was my first listen to this album. It's a bit like listening to classic Genesis. I liked it. I plan on listening to more Marillion. Spotify 









Pink Floyd The Final Cut. (March 1983) My collection. Though strangely I only bought the cd about ten years ago. When it came out in 1983 I was listening to a lot of Pink Floyd, but I never bought this album.


----------



## Duncan

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 7: No Direction Home: The Soundtrack*









*The Bootleg Series Vol. 8: Tell Tale Signs: Rare and Unreleased 1989-2006*


----------



## starthrower

I watched the The Last Waltz film last night and woke up with The Band on my mind.


----------



## pmsummer

DIRT FARMER
*Levon Helm*
_
Vanguard_


----------



## senza sordino

Part 15 of my English mostly Prog rock listening project.

Alan Parsons Project. Eye in the Sky (June 1982) Spotify. Nice album cover. 









King Crimson Three of a Perfect Pair (March 1984) Spotify 









Marillion Misplaced Childhood (June 1985) Spotify 









Marillion Clutching at Straws (June 1987) Spotify. I've not really listened to Marillion before, I like the music. I'll listen again.









Pink Floyd Momentary Lapse of Reason (September 1987) My collection of CDs. I went to see Pink Floyd in concert in 1987.


----------



## philoctetes

Television
Television
as good as Marquee Moon


----------



## philoctetes

"Dead Weight" is on repeat lately


----------



## tortkis

Live in Bologna - Cecil Taylor Unit (Leo)








William Parker (bass), Thurman Barker (marimba, drums), Cecil Taylor (piano), Carlos Ward (reeds), Leroy Jenkins (violin)
recorded on November 3, 1987


----------



## pmsummer

COLLECTION
_A Collection of Burton's Work on the GRP Label_
*Gary Burton* - Vibraphone, Marimba, Xylophone
Drums, Percussion - Peter Erskine
Guitar - Pat Metheny
Piano, Keyboards - Mitchel Forman
Guitar - Wolfgang Muthspell
Keyboards - Bob James
Tenor Saxophone - Bob Berg
Keyboards - Bob James
Tenor Saxophone - Bob Berg
Vibraphone - Gary Burton
Clarinet - Eddie Daniels
Piano - Mulgrew Miller
Bass - Steve Swallow
Drums - Jack DeJohnette
Guitar - Jim Hall
Guitar - Ralph Towner
Bass, Percussion - Will Lee
Guitar - Chuck Loeb
Piano, Keyboards - Alan Pasqua
Violin, Vocals - Tommy Kamp
Vocals - Rebecca Parris
Keyboards - Alan Pasqua
Piano - Makoto Ozone​
_GRP_


----------



## starthrower

Chose something decidedly non-hip on this January like morning. Listening to this stuff reminds me of childhood and the memories of all my dead relatives. RIP


----------



## pmsummer

THE NAKED SHAKESPEARE
*Peter Blegvad*
_
Virgin_


----------



## Vronsky

Tangerine Dream: Zeit (1972)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wardruna has a quite distinctive sound! This one is sung in old norse. Probably the closest thing to real viking music <3


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER
*Danny Thompson* - double bass
Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle
Bernie Holland - guitars

_Hannibal_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A bit like Pink Floyd


----------



## Barbebleu

Tull, Disc 2 of the 40th Anniversary Stormwatch box. As good as I suspected it would be. Stormwatch is very under-rated IMHO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Pretty Things - _1967-71_. Interesting comp of mainly non-album tracks. I don't think their psychedelic stuff worked well all the time but overall they still made a better fist of it than the Stones.


----------



## tortkis

Zebulon - Peter Evans








Peter Evans (trumpet and compositions), John Hébert (bass), Kassa Overall (drums)
recorded 2012

Big fierce sound, great technique. Superb contemporary free/bop/swing.


----------



## Rogerx

Great voice for this work.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Charlie Puth - "Voicenotes" album.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rufus Wainwright - Want One (full album)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## senza sordino

Part sixteen of my English mostly Prog rock listening project. And penultimate part.

Marillion Brave. (February 1994) Spotify the first and probably the last time I will ever listen to this









Pink Floyd The Division Bell (March 1994). My cd. I bought it new when it came out, and I think it's the last cd I ever bought of new music. I like it, though I rarely listen to it. 









King Crimson THRAK. (April 1995). Spotify. The first time I've hear this. It was okay. 









Radiohead OK Computer (June 1997) Spotify. The first time I've heard this. I will probably listen to this again, not too bad. Yes I know this isn't prog rock. 









Yes The Ladder (September 1999) Spotify. Not too bad, but not classic Yes.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Thom Yorke - The Eraser (solo album)


----------



## Captainnumber36

senza sordino said:


> Part sixteen of my English mostly Prog rock listening project. And penultimate part.
> 
> Marillion Brave. (February 1994) Spotify the first and probably the last time I will ever listen to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd The Division Bell (March 1994). My cd. I bought it new when it came out, and I think it's the last cd I ever bought of new music. I like it, though I rarely listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Crimson THRAK. (April 1995). Spotify. The first time I've hear this. It was okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiohead OK Computer (June 1997) Spotify. The first time I've heard this. I will probably listen to this again, not too bad. Yes I know this isn't prog rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes The Ladder (September 1999) Spotify. Not too bad, but not classic Yes.


I love Ok Computer!


----------



## Duncan

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 9: The Witmark Demos: 1962-1964*









*The Bootleg Series Vol. 10: Another Self Portrait (1969-1971)*


----------



## starthrower

From Pat's forthcoming album 'From This Place,' due February 21, 2020.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## regenmusic

Happy Family - Rolling the Law Court


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Interesting Hollies alum with some mild disco and Bee Gees vibe on a couple tunes. I actually enjoy the late Hollies from 1968 on much more than their earlier stuff but it's all good.


----------



## tortkis

Anoyo - Tim Hecker









otherworldly


----------



## DeepR

The Midnight. 
Synthwave is my favorite non-classical genre at the moment.


----------



## Duncan

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 11: The Basement Tapes Complete*









_*The Bootleg Series Vol. 12: The Cutting Edge 1965-1966*_


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLAN'S HARP
_Dance-Tunes, Airs & Laments_
*Turlough O'Carolan*
The Harp Consort
- Andrew Lawrence-King - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## senza sordino

The seventeenth and final part of my English mostly Prog rock listening project. By far my most ambitious listening project, and it took six months! I don't listen to a lot of non classical music, so this took a while. A total of 86 albums: recorded from 1966 to 2014, all English and mostly Prog Rock.

King Crimson The Construkction of Light (May 2000) Spotify. I didn't like this, too heavy and industrial.









King Crimson The Power to Believe (March 2003) Spotify. I didn't like this, again too heavy and industrial 









Porcupine Tree Deadwing (March 2005) Spotify, not too bad.









Stephen Wilson The Raven that Refused to Sing and other stories (February 2013) Spotify. I really liked this, I thought this was terrific. I liked that there were many instruments played: guitars with really good solos, acoustic guitars, pianos, organs, bass and also flute clarinet and saxophone. A great sound. Quite jazzy too, it could be Chick Corea in places. Recommended and I will definitely listen again.









Pink Floyd The Endless River (November 2014). Spotify. It seems fitting I end my listening project here, with an album that looks backward. My first listen and it's not too bad.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra Greatest Hits Best Songs Of Frank Sinatra full album


----------



## senza sordino

A lot of non classical for me this weekend. And I intend to listen to a lot more over the next few weeks. I have bought a few used non classical CDs over the previous few months, I want to listen to them.

Frank Zappa Hot Rats (October 1969)









Frank Zappa The Grand Wazoo (November 1972)









Steely Dan Can't Buy a Thrill (November 1972)









Mahavishnu Orchestra Birds of Fire (June 1973)









The Weather Report Heavy Weather (March 1977)









A very enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## Rogerx

The Best of Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Velvet Underground - _Loaded_ (1970).

This two-disc reissue from the 1990s has some good bonus stuff, including two versions of _Ocean_ and the cute Mo Tucker/Lou Reed duet _I'm Sticking With You_. Also of interest is the restoration of the longer version of _Sweet Jane_, which inexplicably had a piece removed for the original album, and there are early takes of _Sad Song_ and _Satellite of Love_, both of which resurfaced on Lou Reed solo albums, as did _Oh Gin_, which morphed into _Oh, Jim_. Excellent sleeve notes from _Rolling Stone_'s David Fricke.


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> The seventeenth and final part of my English mostly Prog rock listening project. By far my most ambitious listening project, and it took six months! I don't listen to a lot of non classical music, so this took a while. A total of 86 albums: recorded from 1966 to 2014, all English and mostly Prog Rock.


Congratulations on completing the listening project - I've been watching your progress from the very beginning.

Nice combination of depth and breadth in the choice of selections.

Now it's time to head to this thread and attempt to gain "ProgMasterMan" status - :lol:

Identify the Progrock CONCEPT lp


----------



## senza sordino

Mollie John said:


> Congratulations on completing the listening project - I've been watching your progress from the very beginning.
> 
> Nice combination of depth and breadth in the choice of selections.
> 
> Now it's time to head to this thread and attempt to gain "ProgMasterMan" status - :lol:
> 
> Identify the Progrock CONCEPT lp


I've looked at that thread. I don't even understand the questions. I am far removed from any kind of prog rock expert. My listening project was too long. I did get the chance to listen to some new music, and music I already knew in context with music I didn't know. And it was clear that these bands were usually listening to each other too. My knowledge outside of Britain and after 1980 is very limited. So much to learn, so much to listen to, too little time and I'm still working for a living.


----------



## pmsummer

SPIRIT OF THE ZITHER
*Sister Claire Bénédicte*
Carmelite Nun of Luçon
_
Jade_


----------



## regenmusic

VA - Legends Of Benin 1969-81 Afro-Funk Beat Agbadja 70s African Music Compilation Cavacha

I listen to first song mostly.


----------



## senza sordino

More non classical music this day.

Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention Weasels Ripped my Flesh (August 1970)









Mahavishnu Orchestra The Inner Mounting Flame (August 1971)









Steely Dan Pretzel Logic (February 1974)









Steely Dan Katy Lied (March 1975)









Pat Methany Bright Size Life (1976)









A nice collection of music I listened to today.


----------



## regenmusic

DIDIER BONIN - L'Arbre Verre [full album]


----------



## senza sordino

Miles Davis In a Silent Way (July 1969)









Santana Debut Album called Santana (released August 1969)









Miles Davis Bitches Brew (April 1970)









Chick Corea Return to Forever (September 1972) I adore this album









Herbie Handcock Headhunters (October 1973)









From my collection of CDs


----------



## starthrower

Jethro Tull - Stormwatch Force 10 Edition

Opened this one last night and read much of the liners while digesting my holiday dinner. Played the stereo re-mix this morning. It sounds quite good with beefy low end and overall clarity which surpasses the previous editions. Now on with the rest...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

I thought I would listen to some Canadian music for a change. I've spent over 80% of my life here, but I've never really listened to a lot of Canadian music. I've been exposed to a lot because of radio. We have Canadian content rules here. In the 1970s 25% of music played on the radio had to be Canadian. Now the percentage is 35%. So I was exposed to a lot of Canadian music as a youth when I came here in the 1970s.

All from Spotify.

Neil Young Harvest (February 1972)









Joni Mitchell Court and Spark (January 1974) Outstanding 









Rush Fly by Night (February 1975)









Rush 2112 (April 1976)









Bruce Cockburn Dancing in the Dragons Jaws (1979) This album has the single "Wondering where the Lions Are"









This music takes me back to my early days here in Canada. I'm a very nostalgic person and it's growing stronger as I age.


----------



## Duncan

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 13: Trouble No More 1979-1981*









*The Bootleg Series Vol. 14: More Blood, More Tracks*









*The Bootleg Series Vol. 15: Travelin' Thru, 1967-1969*


----------



## senza sordino

Some more Canadian music . I'm behind posting on current listening classical and non classical because last night my internet connection was s o s l o w.

Neil Young After the Gold Rush (September 1970)









Bachman Turner Overdrive BTO II. (December 1973) A couple of good songs, a couple of bad songs and the rest is just marginally okay. 









Gordon Lightfoot Summertime Dream (June 1976), the album with The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald









Rush Farewell to Kings (September 1977)









Rush Hemispheres (October 1978)


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE "JAZZ GUITAR"
*Jim Hall Trio*
- Jim Hall - guitar
- Carl Perkins - piano
- Red Mitchell - bass

_Essential Jazz Classics_


----------



## Rogerx

Peter, Paul and Mary - All the Best [Vintage Jukebox] (BEST OF POP - BEST OF FOLK)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pretty hardcore!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Being nostalgic here. My big guitar hero when it comes to electric. Love this moment! I only saw pictures before...


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> Some more Canadian music . I'm behind posting on current listening classical and non classical because last night my internet connection was s o s l o w.
> 
> Neil Young After the Gold Rush (September 1970)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bachman Turner Overdrive BTO II. (December 1973) A couple of good songs, a couple of bad songs and the rest is just marginally okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot Summertime Dream (June 1976), the album with The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Farewell to Kings (September 1977)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Hemispheres (October 1978)


I have particularly fond memories of _Hemispheres_ as it was the first Rush album I bought. Loved it from the get-go but sadly I was just too late to see them on that tour. Luckily they were back in the UK in late 1979 for a couple of dates at Stafford Bingley Hall even though by then the _Hemispheres_ tour was done and there was no new album yet to promote.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I thought I would listen to some Canadian music for a change. I've spent over 80% of my life here, but I've never really listened to a lot of Canadian music. I've been exposed to a lot because of radio. We have Canadian content rules here. In the 1970s 25% of music played on the radio had to be Canadian. Now the percentage is 35%. So I was exposed to a lot of Canadian music as a youth when I came here in the 1970s.
> 
> All from Spotify.
> Bruce Cockburn Dancing in the Dragons Jaws (1979) This album has the single "Wondering where the Lions Are"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This music takes me back to my early days here in Canada. I'm a very nostalgic person and it's growing stronger as I age.


Love that Cockburn album. I didn't discover him until '89 through a friend's copy of the compilation, Waiting For A Miracle. I was knocked out by the quality of the songwriting and guitar playing. I proceeded to pick up all of his albums as the CD re-issues and new releases came pouring out. And I've seen him in concert a couple of times. He currently has a release out of guitar instrumentals.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Dionne warwick


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ozzy Osbourne with Randy Rhoads. If you didn't know that's the first 2 albums: Blizzard of Ozz & Diary of a Madman. Haven't heard them much for years, but I really know them by heart and can even play some of the songs. I chose a good guy to be my guitar hero  Oh, better hear the live "Tribute" album next...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How about that audience!?


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> I have particularly fond memories of _Hemispheres_ as it was the first Rush album I bought. Loved it from the get-go but sadly I was just too late to see them on that tour. Luckily they were back in the UK in late 1979 for a couple of dates at Stafford Bingley Hall even though by then the _Hemispheres_ tour was done and there was no new album yet to promote.


I'm afraid I haven't been a very good supporter of my adopted country. I continued to listen to music from England while here, except on the radio, when we had no choice because of Canadian Content rules. I never owned a Rush LP. My neighbour / friend liked them a lot and introduced me to Rush in 1980. I dismissed him and Rush prematurely. And there was no reason to dismiss Rush, I've enjoyed listening to these albums this past couple of weeks.



starthrower said:


> Love that Cockburn album. I didn't discover him until '89 through a friend's copy of the compilation, Waiting For A Miracle. I was knocked out by the quality of the songwriting and guitar playing. I proceeded to pick up all of his albums as the CD re-issues and new releases came pouring out. And I've seen him in concert a couple of times. He currently has a release out of guitar instrumentals.


I really enjoyed this album, it's very entertaining. I'll make an effort to listen to it again soon. A friend at university was so totally into Bruce Cockburn. One time 30 years ago, we both played at an open mic at the school pub one night: I played on the guitar a Fernando Sor study and some Led Zeppelin and he played and sang some Bruce Cockburn songs. He got a much better round of applause than I. I haven't thought about that night in years. Oh the memories.


----------



## Rogerx

When My Heart Finds Christmas: Harry Connick Jr. + LYRICS


----------



## SONNET CLV

Since I just ordered the 17 CDs, 1 DVD and 250 page book Henry Cow album collection _Henry Cow Box Redux: The Complete Henry Cow _ (due for release later this month), I've been combing through my current Henry Cow discs, finding fascination and intrigue in nearly every track from sets such as the _Henry Cow Concerts_









and _Henry Cow The Studio: Vols. 1-5_









All of which makes me eagerly await the new box set.


----------



## starthrower

Haven't heard about that box, but I'm pretty well set with Cow. I have all of the original studio albums, the Concerts album, and a few single CD issues from the previous box set.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - Christmas Songs (full album)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Frank Sinatra - Christmas Songs (full album)


very nice "Santa Rogerx"


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> very nice "Santa Rogerx"


The very same to you ldiat. :cheers:


----------



## senza sordino

Some more Canadian music I've listened to

Joni Mitchell Ladies of the Canyon (April 1970)









Neil Young Rust Never Sleeps (June 1979)









Rush Permanent Waves (January 1980)









Rush Moving Pictures (February 1981)









Robbie Robertson self titled album Robbie Robertson (October 1987)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## philoctetes

Wire + Minutemen


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Randy Rhoads was born this day 1956.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dudadiddelidå!


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Album- Andy Williams


----------



## elgar's ghost

1978 was something of a banner year for me when it came to debut albums so I will be scheduling these in when time allows. More to follow...


----------



## Red Terror

Ah, the mighty Tull—for some reason I can never get into this band.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love this song!


----------



## pmsummer

TARPAN SEASONS
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Orchestra

_Jazzland_


----------



## senza sordino

Leo Kottke 6 and 12 Strings (Released December 1969). I picked this up cheap at a second hand shop in California this past summer. Terrific pickin' 









Flying Burrito Brothers The Gilded Palace of Sin (February 1969) Spotify 









The Byrds Sweetheart of the Rodeo (August 1968) Spotify 









Glen Campbell Witchita Lineman (November 1968) Spotify 









Merle Haggard Someday we'll look back (August 1971) Spotify 









I have a soft spot for country music, and country rock. One of my guilty pleasures. I knew some of this music because of radio airplay but now with Spotify I can hear the entire album.

And all this while writing Christmas cards. Yes, I admit I'm just a bit weird.


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin Christmas Songs Playlist - Best Of Dean Martin Christmas Songs - Christmas 2020


----------



## jazzownik666

This piece sound awsome...


----------



## jazzownik666

*Melancholia - very nice music*

This piece sound awsome...


----------



## bharbeke

senza, you never have to feel guilty about liking the music of Merle Haggard. What an artist!


----------



## Serge

King Weed - Acid Land (2019) (New Full Album)

Youtube-recommended. Pretty cool.


----------



## Red Terror

Ah, the sounds of the holiday season...


----------



## Rogerx

Julio Iglesias Greatest Hits || Best Of Julio Iglesias NEW 2017


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WOW! This is fantastic.


----------



## Red Terror

"It's four in the morning, the end of December
I'm writing you now just to see if you're better
New York is cold, but I like where I'm living
There's music on Clinton Street all through the evening
I hear that you're building
Your little house deep in the desert
You're living for nothing now
I hope you're keeping some kind of record"


----------



## Rogerx

the very best of Don Mclean


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> the very best of Don Mclean


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dean Martin Christmas Songs Playlist - Best Of Dean Martin Christmas Songs - Christmas 2020


and Deano is from Steubenville Ohio where i have lived for a few years......played pool were he played!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All Mirrors by Angel Olsen. They call this music for "Art Pop" and I understand why. I guess I like that


----------



## Rogerx

Bing Crosby's Christmas Classics (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF POP)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 127754
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I really like these guys. Very new and original!


----------



## Barbebleu

January Thompson - Whelmed. Great singer. Interesting arrangements using electronica combined with a variety of instruments.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.albumoftheyear.org
Getting ideas for all kinds of music on this page. Angel Olsen was a nice discovery! Now I'm hearing Matana Roberts.
...Old Star by Darkthrone sounded better with my beer


----------



## senza sordino

Some more country music and country rock I've been listening to

Bobbie Gentry Ode to Billie Joe (released August 1967)









Johnny Cash At San Quentin (June 1969)









Nitty Gritty Dirt Band Will the Circle be Unbroken (March 1972)









Eagles debut album (June 1972)









Allman Brothers Brothers and Sisters (August 1973). Yes, I admit, not very country and much more bluesy.


----------



## tortkis

In Spirit - Claude Tchamitchian, solo bass


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis - Merry Christmas (Silent Night Relaxing Songs) [Fantastic Christmas Carols]


----------



## geralmar

1957


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now I officially really like Angel Olsen


----------



## starthrower

RIP Emil Richards 1932-2019


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to more non classical than classical music lately. These albums might be well worn by many of you, but I only heard these for the first time within the last two years.

Today's listening and all my recent purchases. 
King Crimson Lizard (December 1970)









Genesis Nursery Cryme (November 1971)









Genesis Foxtrot (October 1972)









King Crimson Lark's Tongue in Aspic (March 1973)









Emerson Lake and Palmer Brain Salad Surgery (November 1973)


----------



## philoctetes

just discovered this - better late than never


----------



## philoctetes

another new discovery - where have I been?


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## fergusmcphail

Gershon Kingsley: composer, conductor, pianist, Moog synthesizer pioneer... 28 October 1922 - 10 December 2019


----------



## philoctetes

Um what? check it out


----------



## philoctetes

Enough of RW...


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Barbebleu

Keith Jarrett - Munich 2016. New ECM release.


----------



## Barbebleu

ldiat said:


>


Just recently got the Live at the Cow Palace, New Year's Eve 1973 set with Jerry Garcia sitting in. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Hot Rats Sessions by Frank Zappa. I have to confess that I don't have the original Hot Rats in my pretty large Zappa collection. Right now that seems like a big hole...I used to think that the live versions of the 60's material were better than the original recordings...hmmm


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zappa was born this day in 1940.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I fancied a Grateful Dead mini-binge, so I will put my classical listening aside until tomorrow - these days I don't have anything post-1972, but I think 68-72 was their glory era anyway.

Here's part one.

_The Grateful Dead_ (1967):



_Anthem of the Sun_ (1968):



_Aoxomoxoa_ (1969):



_Live/Dead_ (1969):


----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> I fancied a Grateful Dead mini-binge, so I will put my classical listening aside until tomorrow - these days I don't have anything post-1972, but I think 68-72 was their glory era anyway.
> 
> Here's part one.
> 
> _The Grateful Dead_ (1967):
> 
> 
> 
> _Anthem of the Sun_ (1968):
> 
> 
> 
> _Aoxomoxoa_ (1969):
> 
> 
> 
> _Live/Dead_ (1969):


Pretty much the cream of the crop.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## senza sordino

Gentle Giant Octopus (December 1972)









Genesis The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (November 1974)









King Crimson Red (October 1974). My purchase came with two mixes, a 30th Anniversary remaster and a 2013 Steve Wilson remaster. I listened to both. Not a big difference overall but the guitar parts were more clear in the Steve Wilson remaster of the first song Red.









Steve Hackett The Voyage of the Acolyte (October 1975)









Genesis A Trick of the Tail (February 1976)









All somewhat recent purchases that I'm getting to know.


----------



## pmsummer

TO DRIVE THE COLD WINTER AWAY
_Christmas Revels in Renaissance England_
*The Dufay Collective*
_
Dufay Recordings_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Grateful Dead part two this morning and early afternoon.

_Workingman's Dead_ (1970):



_American Beauty_ (1970):



_History of the Grateful Dead, Volume One: Bear's Choice_ (1973, but recorded live in 1970):



_The Grateful Dead_ (1971 live):


----------



## Barbebleu

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The Hot Rats Sessions by Frank Zappa. I have to confess that I don't have the original Hot Rats in my pretty large Zappa collection. Right now that seems like a big hole...I used to think that the live versions of the 60's material were better than the original recordings...hmmm


Just got that as an early xmas present to myself. I've only dipped into it but so far, so good,


----------



## SONNET CLV

Just came in the mail today:









*The Beatles (U.S.A) Ltd. *

Limited edition. 1000 Copies. (Mine is # 558.) 180 gram colored vinyl.
Cover reads "The Beatles USA, Philadelphia Convention Hall, 2nd September 1964" and "Beatles (U.S.A) LTD.
Spine reads "The Beatles USA 1965"

A1: Twist & Shout
A2: You Can't Do That
A3: All My Loving
A4: She Loves You
A5: Things We Said Today
A6: Roll Over Beethoven

B1: Can't Buy Me Love
B2: If I Fell
B3: I Want to Hold Your Hand
B4: Boys
B5: A Hard Day's Night
B6: Long Tall Sally


----------



## senza sordino

Perhaps the holy quintet of Rush albums. As discussed before, I've never really listened to Rush before, other than on the radio, the Spirit of Radio. I've just bought second hand, remastered CDs of Farewell to Kings and Hemispheres. The rest I listened to on Spotify.

2112 (released April 1976) 









Farewell to Kings (September 1977)









Hemispheres (October 1978), released one month after I started high school 









Permanent Waves (January 1980)









Moving Pictures (February 1981)









People say here in Canada you either love Rush or hate Rush. I'm not so sure about that, but opinions can be strong here. I like Rush, I never hated their music, but I was just listening to other Prog rock music.


----------



## philoctetes

Listening to a steady diet of Indian raga, somewhat blindly, but some of the popular pieces are getting familiar, especially Bhairavi, which seems to have some variations so I'm still a bit confused. I've surveyed a number of obscure musicians to avoid being spoiled by the luminaries, but today I chose this one by Ravi Shankar to hear his Bhairavi... and I'm stunned by his playing here...


----------



## Rogerx

Classic Christmas Songs : Frank Sinatra,Dean Martin,Elvis,Nat king Cole, Dean Martin,Johnny Mathis..


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY
_Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
*John Fahey*
_
Takoma_


----------



## pmsummer

WASSAIL! WASSAIL!
*Early American Christmas Music*
Christmas Revels
with _Jean Ritchie_ and _Robert J. Lurtsema_
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
*Bruce Cockburn*
_
Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Vince Guaraldi Trio*
_
Fantasy_


----------



## pmsummer

HI-FIDELITY HOLIDAY
_A Holiday Compilation in Stereo_
*Esquivel, Keb' Mo', Cocteau Twins, Dean Martin, Combustible Edison, Leonard Cohen, XTC, El Vez, James Brown, The Alarm, The Temptations, Peggy Lee, Robbie Robertson, The Blue Hawaiians, Bobby Darin*
_
Starbucks/EMI_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE NEW POSSIBILITY
> _Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
> *John Fahey*
> _
> Takoma_


Ooh, I must dig this one out. An absolute (christmas) cracker. Sorry.


----------



## Barbebleu

Marion Brown - Afternoon of a Georgia Faun
Charles Lloyd Quartet - Montreux 1967.


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> Ooh, I must dig this one out. An absolute (christmas) cracker. Sorry.


No reason to be sorry. It is indeed!


----------



## Rogerx

The Carpenters Christmas Songs Album - The Carpenters Greatest Hits 2018


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final Grateful Dead instalment this morning. The version of _Europe '72_ here is a two-disc reissue which extends the running time of the original triple album to over 150 minutes. I do have another live set, _Stepping Out_, which is a four-disc epic culled from their British tour dates in 1972. Understandably, quite a lot of the material from this overlaps with _Europe '72_ so I will leave it for another day.

As regards the studio output from 1973 onwards, I can't claim to be a great fan. I appreciate the band wanting to change direction as the 1970s progressed but the commercially successful trio of _Wake of the Flood_, _From the Mars Hotel_ and _Blues for Allah_ doesn't grip me half as much as their earlier material. The studio albums I heard from _Terrapin Station_ (1977) onwards did little else but to convince me that they were creatively flatlining by degrees.

_Europe '72_ (1972):


----------



## starthrower

John McLaughlin-Guitars
Kai Eckhardt-Bass
Trilok Gurtu-Percussion

Released 1990


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
_& Friends_

_Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS JAZZ JAM
*Wynton Marsalis*
and his 10-Piece Band

_Sommerset_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Watched Bohemian Rhapsody today. My first ever favorite rock band. Had to continue listening to them...nostagia <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's on youtube! Love this concert from their Sheer Heart Attack tour.


----------



## Art Rock

Got this one as a gift from a long-time friend who knows my taste pretty well - so I was quite surprised he had selected Billie Eilish, a name I recognize even though I had never heard any of her music. Turns out it is actually quite good.


----------



## pmsummer

HOT JAZZ FOR A COOL YULE
_Live from the Riverwalk Landing_
*The Jim Cullum Jazz Band*
_
Pacific Vista - Riverwalk_


----------



## pmsummer

A DAVE BRUBECK CHRISTMAS
*Dave Brubeck* - solo piano
_
Telarc Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS CAROLS FOR SOLO GUITAR
_Traditional_
*Charlie Byrd* - guitar
_
Koch_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now guitar shredding with Nita Strauss, Alice Coopers live guitarist. She's related to Johann Strauss I! She's pretty and can play


----------



## pmsummer

BETHLEHEM AFTER DARK
*Butch Thompson* - piano
*Laura Sewell* - cello
_
Daring Records_


----------



## pmsummer

HARK!
*Richard Stoltzman*
Eddie Gomez, Dave Samuels, Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall
Boys Choir of Harlem

_RCA Victor_


----------



## tortkis

Mouth Music









Chi mi na morbheanna (I see the great mountains)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife agreed to hear some death metal! Rejoice <3 Wanted to hear Hidden History of the Human Race by Blood Incantation for a while. It's been a bit hyped up. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## pmsummer

tortkis said:


> Mouth Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chi mi na morbheanna (I see the great mountains)


Wonderful recording. Inspired.


----------



## tortkis

pmsummer said:


> Wonderful recording. Inspired.


I was fascinated. It is unfortunate that the Martin Swan had no intention to continue this Gaelic folk/pop direction.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draumkvedet
I grew up listening to the version by Agnes Buen Garnås. Sondre Bratland is my favorite folksinger for Christmas.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now Jamila Woods-LEGACY!LEGACY!. Never before heard. She has been labelled as alternative R&B and neo-soul. That's nice


----------



## elgar's ghost

More 1978 debut albums tonight, those by 999, Alternative TV, Tubeway Army, Public Image Ltd and Pere Ubu.


----------



## pmsummer

CRESCENT CITY CHRISTMAS CARD
*Wynton Marsalis*
_
Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

YULESTRIDE
*Butch Thompson* - piano solo
_
Daring Records_


----------



## pmsummer

DREAM SEASON
_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis* - harp
Jurji Konje - percussion
_
Telarc_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS WITH SONOS HANDBELL ENSEMBLE
Sonos Handbell Ensemble
*James Meredith* - director
_
Well-Tempered Productions_


----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
*Maddy Prior*
The Carnival Band
_
MHS_ via _Saydisc_


----------



## pmsummer

SING WE NOW OF CHRISTMAS
_Six Centuries of European Christmas Music_
The Christmas Revels 
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revel Records_


----------



## Serge

Otava Yo - The Tale Of Ivan Groove


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Christmas 1975! Love this song <3


----------



## Ingélou

Lovely poignant folk song, 'The Bonny Light Horseman'.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Black prog metal. Sounds like there's a accordion in there  There is winter in the eye. (Ihsahn is the guy from Emperor)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cattle Decapitation doesn't really sound so good but...Is awesome if you like a little brutal metal


----------



## pmsummer

THE VERY BEST OF CHRISTMAS JAZZ
_Verve Presents_
*Various Verve Artists*
_
Verve_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Periphery IV: HAIL STAN <3 This music is all over the place! Progressive metalcore anyone? Insane guitar antics, brutal riffs and noise plus some sweet pop melodies! Oh, they scream too


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS & CAPERS
*Maddy Prior*
The Carnival Band

_Park_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS DAY IN THE MORNING
_A Revels Celebration of the Winter Solstice_
The Christmas Revels
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra - The Origins


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Franz Ferdinand-Always Ascending. Don't think I've heard them before. I like it! A whole lot of surfing on the net brought me to them. Also other stuff I've never heard before is a band called The Faint which is electro-pop among other genres. I like to surprise myself. Oh...I heard some metal too \m/


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## senza sordino

Rush this afternoon

Fly by Night (February 1975)









Caress of Steel (September 1975)









2112 (April 1976)









A Farewell to Kings (September 1977)









Hemispheres (October 1978)


----------



## pmsummer

ARRIVAL
_Two Classic Albums: Jazz/Concord - Seven, Come Eleven_
*Herb Ellis* - guitar
*Joe Pass* - guitar
Ray Brown - bass
Jake Hanna - drums
_
Concord_


----------



## senza sordino

More Rush today. For the past two days, I've listened to ten studios albums. I've listened to their evolution over ten years of music, from rock and roll to Prog rock to New wave / Reggae. Quite a journey. Though I started to lose interest in the last two albums of the ten.

Permanent Waves (January 1980)









Moving Pictures (February 1981)









Signals (September 1982)









Grace Under Pressure (April 1984)









Power Windows (October 1985)


----------



## Rogerx

Carole King Greatest Hits Full Album Carole King Best Hits Best Of Carole King 2018


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chicago's first three albums over the course of this afternoon and tonight. Originally all doubles with over three and a half hours of music in total - in the space of just two years that's some going.

_Chicago Transit Authority_ (1969):



_Chicago_ (1970):



_Chicago III_ (1971):


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> Chicago's first three albums over the course of this afternoon and tonight. Originally all doubles with over three and a half hours of music in total - in the space of just two years that's some going.
> 
> _Chicago Transit Authority_ (1969):
> 
> _Chicago_ (1970):
> 
> _Chicago III_ (1971):


It was my mother, of all people, who got me into early Chicago. I can't stand their later stuff into the 80s, too much pop and too much Peter Cetera for me. But those three first albums are really good, and there is a lot of music to listen to.

I recently found some early Chicago concert footage from Tanglewood, 1970 on Youtube. I had never seen this before, and it was most enjoyable. Terry Kath did some impressive shredding on 25 or 6 to 4 in that concert. Terry Kath, what a talent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm certainly no fan of the MOR/ballad-heavy era of the band either but I'm OK with the first seven studio albums. You are right, Kath was a fine guitarist - had he lived I couldn't see him staying with the band bearing in mind the direction they were going in.


----------



## starthrower

Good record! But I've always preferred their post 1970 stuff. This one and Low Spark always hit the spot.


----------



## pmsummer

THE NAKED SHAKESPEARE
*Peter Blegvad*
_
Virgin_


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra Greatest Hits Best Songs Of Frank Sinatra full album


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Chicago albums for later tonight.

_Chicago V_ (1972):



_Chicago VI_ (1973):



_Chicago VII_ (1974):


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## tortkis

Footsteps - Fretless Brothers









Jon Catler & Dane Johnson (12-Tone Ultra Plus guitars), Hansford Rowe (12-Tone Ultra Plus bass), Brian Chase (tuned drums)

Microtonal jazz rock. Catler played with La Monte Young.


----------



## starthrower

The first two Supersister albums released in 1970-71. I guess it would be classified as prog rock but a bit jazzy with a fine rhythm section, keyboards, flute and subdued vocals. I dig 'em!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> More Chicago albums for later tonight.
> 
> _Chicago V_ (1972):
> 
> 
> 
> _Chicago VI_ (1973):
> 
> 
> 
> _Chicago VII_ (1974):


Two nights ago, I watched Chicago Now More Than Ever on Netflix. It was also on CNN some months ago. It's a history of the band, and the video is from 2016 or 2017. There are many interviews from band members, though Peter Cetera declined to be interviewed. Cetera also declined to perform with them when the band was inducted into the Hall of Fame. It sounds as if there is some love lost between Cetera and the rest of the band.

The documentary outlines their history from their beginnings to the present. Included is all the drug use, their first manager Guercio who managed to take about 100% of their earnings, the death of Kath, the firing of their drummer Seraphine because he wasn't keeping a steady beat and their ups and downs in the charts. It was interesting, I enjoyed the documentary.

I will soon follow your lead and listen to the first few albums. I'll skip the last twenty or more.


----------



## starthrower

Some very English and very classically influenced ensemble music with lots of great sounding wind instruments, guitars, percussion, and electric bass. This particular compilation has been superseded by a more recent edition on Esoteric records entitled, Raindances.
https://www.cherryred.co.uk/product...-recordings-1973-1975-2cd-remastered-edition/


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Trio - eponymous double album from 1970. They only made one more before disbanding in 1971.

John Surman (sax/clarinet)
Barre Phillips (bass)
Stu Martin (drums)


----------



## Serge

Sabaton - Primo Victoria (Klukva cover)


----------



## Faramundo

inspIring !


----------



## starthrower

Steve Hahn - Chapman Stick, Trumpet
http://www.deepchocolate.com/


----------



## senza sordino

A bit of this and that from the early 80s

Genesis Duke (March 1980)









Peter Gabriel Melt (May 1980)









Queen The Game (June 1980)









King Crimson Discipline (September 1981)









Marillion Script for a Jester's Tear (March 1983)


----------



## starthrower

No fusion here. An all acoustic jazz record beautifully recorded. Features some familiar Brazilian originals, standards, and Chick Corea's Crystal Silence.


----------



## Red Terror

A definite desert island disc.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Heard a song on the radio at a store, which caught my attention by this little known Canadian group / duo. I thought their music is quite catchy and well done.


----------



## Serge

Rammstein - Deutschland (Epic Russian Cover / Klukva Show)


----------



## pmsummer

TUNES FROM THE ATTIC
_Popular and Courtly Tunes from Elizabethan England and Renaissance Scotland_
*The Baltimore Consort*
_
Dorian_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ISLAND YEARS
_Fear - Slow Dazzle - Helen of Troy_
*John Cale*

_Island Chronicles_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Biwa

Djabe - ly-o-lay ale loya (dvd-audio)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Electronic music for me. Not often I listen to that. I was surfing around and discovered "KYMA - sound design inspiration", which is a whole system for making electronic sounds. It's expensive and probably the leading hardware/software of it's kind. Found out some artists that use it and stumbled upon the album "Long Stories" by Amon Tobin. It's really fantastic! Cool and dreamy


----------



## Joe B

Today"s commute:


----------



## pmsummer

THE INTERCONTINENTALS
*Bill Frisell *- electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass
Sidiki Camara - calabash, djembe, congas, percussion, vocals
Vinicius Cantuaria - electric and acoustic guitars, vocals, drums, percussion
Christos Govetas - oud, vocals, bouzouki
Greg Leisz - slide guitars, pedal steel guitar
Jenny Scheinman - violin
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## cwarchc

All India Radio - Echo Other


----------



## Rogerx

*50 years young.*









After 50 years , still a classic.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rock On


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just have to share this one again! It's metal!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Fishing out some of my 80s-00s neo-psychedelia/alt-country/alt-rock/alt-whatever albums from off the shelf. If this particular session clicks, I might make a series of it - it's been a very long time since I listened to most of them.

Afghan Whigs - _Gentlemen_ (1993):










Beechwood Sparks - _Once We Were Trees_ (2001).



Bottle Rockets - _Blue Sky_ (2003):










The Church - _Heyday_ (1985). Fourth outing from Aussie jingle-janglers. Nice album - pity they had to swap their cool Byrds bobs for dodgy Duran Duran mullets, though.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Early Rebourn circa 1965. Mostly fingerstyle acoustic blues.


----------



## Merl

elgars ghost said:


> Fishing out some of my 80s-00s neo-psychedelia/alt-country/alt-rock/alt-whatever albums from off the shelf. If this particular session clicks, I might make a series of it - it's been a very long time since I listened to most of them.
> 
> Afghan Whigs - _Gentlemen_ (1993):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood Sparks - _Once We Were Trees_ (2001).
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle Rockets - _Blue Sky_ (2003):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Church - _Heyday_ (1985). Fourth outing from Aussie jingle-janglers. Nice album - pity they had to swap their cool Byrds bobs for dodgy Duran Duran mullets, though.


Oh EG, thank you for posting that Bottle Rockets album. I haven't heard that in ages. I've got all their stuff. Now you've made me play their Brooklyn Side album. Classic!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl, until you mentioned the Bottle Rockets I thought I was the only person who had anything by them.

Various alt-whatever stuff part two tonight.

Cowboy Junkies - _Studio: Selected Studio Recordings 1986-1995_ (released 1996).



The Dream Syndicate - _The Days of Wine and Roses_ (1982). Debut album from prime movers of California's _Paisley Underground_ movement.



Eleventh Dream Day - _Stalled Parade_ (2000):










The Golden Palominos - _A History (1986-1989)_ (released 1992). The Golden Palominos dabbled in various genres and were augmented by a litany of guest appearances during their existence.


----------



## pmsummer

DANGEROUS
*Wes Montgomery*
_
Milestone - Fantasy_


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon*

_OGB_ via _Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

ROOTS IN THE SKY
*Oregon*
_
OGB_ via _Elektra_


----------



## regenmusic

Pekka Pohjola - Try to remember


----------



## Biwa

Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes : 
Black & Blue / Wake Up Everybody

Dutton-Vocalion is performing a long awaited miracle with this and many other Quad remasters.


----------



## Biwa

The Miracles :
Love Crazy


----------



## Biwa

Miles Davis : Live-Evil

Another fantastic quad remaster. This time by Sony.


----------



## Biwa

The O'Jays : Survival / Family Reunion


----------



## starthrower

Michael Zentner - Present Time
Released 1983

Electric violin jazz that does not sound like JL Ponty. Also features fretless bass, woodwinds, keyboards and drums. Concludes with a beautiful harp/violin duet.


----------



## senza sordino

The last two evenings

Gentle Giant debut album (November 1970)









Emerson Lake and Palmer debut album (November 1970)









Led Zeppelin IV (November 1971) This is a new purchase for me, the newly remastered tapes. I got the CD cheaply second hand. It sounds good. I've known this music for decades of course. 









King Crimson Islands (December 1971)









Genesis Foxtrot (October 1982)


----------



## starthrower

Full concert recorded in San Francisco 1980

I was going to watch the Super Bowl, but I found this on YT and I watched the entire concert. There's a lot of flashy playing but there's some great music too. It's interesting to hear the unedited performances which were chopped up to fit on the album. Highlights for me are Paco's solo performance, and the Chick Corea tune, Short Tales Of The Black Forest performed by Di Meola and McLaughlin. And the Luis Bonfa piece that I hadn't heard before.


----------



## Jacck

Classical music from Iran - Great masters of the setar - Hossein Alizadeh (حسین علیزاده)


----------



## Red Terror

*Sonar / David Torn - (2019) Tranceportation (Vol. 1)*

*https://sonar-band.bandcamp.com/album/tranceportation-vol-1*https://sonar-band.bandcamp.com/album/tranceportation-vol-1


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Bassey - All the Best (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF R&B - BEST OF SOUL )


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Red Terror

*MARKUS REUTER - (2020) Truce*

*https://markus-reuter-moonjune.bandcamp.com/album/truce*


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Everything here is so cold. Everything here is so dark...If you care to listen, the vocalist does some cool throat/overtone singing.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror

New Order's early music was adequate, but their more contemporary work really exposes what a dead weight Bernard Sumner is as a vocalist. And the lyrics? Awful.

Ian Curtis might be glad he didn't stick around for this *****.


----------



## starthrower

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=annette+peacock+the+perfect+release+full+album+

Just discovered this obscure album. It's so good!


----------



## Jacck

Marcel Budală ‎- Acordeon (full album)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## regenmusic

Googoosh - Hamsedaye Khoobam


----------



## Rogerx

Pet Sounds Stereo


----------



## starthrower

Wow! I'm a huge Tony Rice fan and this is one of the most moving moments I've witnessed. I don't care for awards shows but this was something special. And quite miraculous when you hear the transformation in his voice by the time he's done speaking.


----------



## pianozach

elgars ghost said:


> More Chicago albums for later tonight.
> 
> _Chicago V_ (1972):
> 
> 
> 
> _Chicago VI_ (1973):
> 
> 
> 
> _Chicago VII_ (1974):


Chicago is one of my favorite bands.

I've quite the collection of Chicago albums:

Chicago Transit Authority
2000 Live '69
Chicago (II) 
III
At Carnegie Hall
V
VI
VII
VIII
IX Greatest Hits
X
XI
Hot Streets
13 
XIV
16
17
Greatest Hits 1982-1989
Stone of Sisyphus 
Night and Day: Big Band
Christmas: What's It Gonna Be, Santa?
"NOW" Chicago XXXVI

Only missing:

Greatest Hits, Volume II
18
19
21
XXVI: Live in Concert
XXX
XXXIII: O Christmas Three
XXXIV: Live in '75
XXXV: The Nashville Sessions
. . . and a bunch of compilation albums.


----------



## pianozach

Just finished up listening to Elton John's *Caribou*.

After having been a casual fan of Elton, there was something that completely turned me off about this follow up to *Yellow Brick Road*, in spite of the presence of the quite awesome *Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me*. Honestly, it's not a _bad_ album, with a good amount of solid tracks on it. Perhaps it was my adverse reaction to the opening track *The Bitch Is Back*, which I never liked very much, and then they over-played this track on the radio.

But it was 1974 and my teenage tastes were changing I guess. Strange that I never embraced Elton the same way since that album. Sure, I've got a smattering of his later albums, and there's some tracks I consider to be quite good (the aforementioned *Don't Let the Sun . . . , Sorry Seems to Be . . . , Empty Garden, Pinball Wizard, Song For Guy, I Guess That's Why They Call It the Blues, Understanding Women, The Lion King* soundtrack) , but that 1973 feeling never returned. Of course it didn't help that the Elton John songs that got airplay were perhaps the most popish lamest songs on their respective albums (_*Island Girl, Don't Go Breaking My Heart, Someone Saved My Life Tonight, Philadelphia Freedom, I'm Still Standing, Mama Can't Buy You Love, Johnny B. Goode*_ [worst cover ever], *Victim of Love*)

Somehow it seemed that he'd become a parody of himself.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> Just finished up listening to Elton John's *Caribou*.
> 
> After having been a casual fan of Elton, there was something that completely turned me off about this follow up to *Yellow Brick Road*, in spite of the presence of the quite awesome *Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me*. Honestly, it's not a _bad_ album, with a good amount of solid tracks on it. Perhaps it was my adverse reaction to the opening track The Bitch Is Back, which I never liked very much, and then they over-played this track on the radio.
> 
> But it was 1974 and my teenage tastes were changing I guess. Strange that I never embraced Elton the same way since that album. Sure, I've got a smattering of his later albums, and there's some tracks I consider to be quite good (the aforementioned *Don't Let the Sun . . . , Sorry Seems to Be . . . , Empty Garden, Pinball Wizard, Song For Guy, I Guess That's Why They Call It the Blues, Understanding Women, The Lion King* soundtrack) , but that 1973 feeling never returned. Of course it didn't help that the Elton John songs that got airplay were perhaps the most popish lamest songs on their respective albums (_*Island Girl, Don't Go Breaking My Heart, Someone Saved My Life Tonight, Philadelphia Freedom, I'm Still Standing, Mama Can't Buy You Love, Johnny B. Goode*_ [worst cover ever], *Victim of Love*)
> 
> Somehow it seemed that he'd become a parody of himself.
> 
> View attachment 130250


_Caribou_ was definitely overshadowed by the albums which bookended it - it wasn't a total clunker but I thought it was too lame in a complacent Californian soft rock kind of way. EJ had an otherwise excellent run in the early-to-mid 1970s but after _Captain Fantastic_ I found there was less and less for me to like.


----------



## Room2201974




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

James Brown is famous for his singles and a few live albums, but this is the studio album to have. Released in 1973, it features extended funk jams 7-12 minutes with the famous JB Horns including Fred Wesley, and Maceo Parker with Jimmy Nolen on guitar. 73 minutes of prime 70s funk.


----------



## Red Terror

Loving this album...


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Loving this album...


I'm a big fan of Flora & Airto. I've got a pile of albums. I met Airto about 18 years ago after he played a full show on one hour of sleep.


----------



## pianozach

*Chicago Transit Authority* or Chicago's first album (before they changed their name)


----------



## starthrower

In a rootsy, bluesy rock n roll mood today.


----------



## senza sordino

Last night and this afternoon, all from Spotify

Chicago Transit Authority (released 1969)









Chicago 2 (January 1970). I listened to the Steve Wilson remaster









Chicago III (January 1971)









Chicago V (July 1972)









Chicago VI (June 1973)









I skipped Chicago IV because it's a live album, I'm only interested in listening to their studio albums. A few weeks ago I watched the documentary Chicago Now More than Ever, and I'm following in the footsteps of Elgar's Ghost. There's some really good stuff here. My mother got me into Chicago many many years ago.


----------



## starthrower

Played that 3rd album last week. May be the least popular but it's a great album!


----------



## starthrower

Steve Gadd (drums)
Kevin Hays (piano and keyboards)
David Spinozza (guitar)
Jimmy Johnson (bass)
Walt Fowler (flugelhorn and trumpet)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Last night and this afternoon, all from Spotify
> 
> Chicago Transit Authority (released 1969)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago 2 (January 1970). I listened to the Steve Wilson remaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago III (January 1971)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago V (July 1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago VI (June 1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped Chicago IV because it's a live album, I'm only interested in listening to their studio albums. A few weeks ago I watched the documentary Chicago Now More than Ever, and I'm following in the footsteps of Elgar's Ghost. There's some really good stuff here. My mother got me into Chicago many many years ago.


I did the exact same thing this weekend.

By last night I'd gotten through "Side One" (of four) and part of Side Two of *Chicago VII*. This morning I started again at the beginning of *VII* - the first Side and a half are instrumental, a weird sort of jazzy-jammy hybrid. And it's their last double-LP album.

In a way, it's an underappreciated masterpiece, as it moves from jamjazz to some very eclectic pop/rock.









I too skipped IV (Carnegie Hall) . . . Too much talking and downtime, and the sound is pretty awful.


----------



## bharbeke

Why in the world doesn't Chicago name their albums? It makes it harder for people to remember which album is which, and it makes them seem like a factory producing next year's model.


----------



## Sieglinde

I really like some game soundtracks, Bloodborne, Dark Souls 3 and The Witcher 3 in particular. A lot of epic music. More enjoyable this way because when I'm playing, I'm too busy trying not to die.


----------



## elgar's ghost

bharbeke said:


> Why in the world doesn't Chicago name their albums? _It makes it harder for people to remember which album is which, and it makes them seem like a factory producing next year's model_.


After _Chicago VIII_ that's pretty much what they became.


----------



## pianozach

bharbeke said:


> Why in the world doesn't Chicago name their albums? It makes it harder for people to remember which album is which, and it makes them seem like a factory producing next year's model.





elgars ghost said:


> After _Chicago VIII_ that's pretty much what they became.


LOL

After Chicago XI they fired their longtime producer Guercio, and guitarist Terry Kath died from an accidentally self-inflicted gunshot wound at a party. People were alarmed, and in his inebriated state he thought he calm them down by putting the gun to his head to prove it wasn't loaded. He was mistaken.

Their twelfth album was named Hot Streets, and featured photos of the band on the cover instead of another clever version of their logo.

A subsequent marketing survey noted that consumers expected to see the logo on the cover, so for their 13th album they returned to their logo, this time in the shape of a highrise building. It's also the first to NOT use roman numerals for the numbering.

Supposedly their website has names for each of the covers:

III is "Tattered Flag"
X is "Chocolate Bar"
XI is "Regional Map"
XIV is the thumbprint one
etc.

. . . but I don't seem to be able to find that there.


----------



## Red Terror

Drinking some bourbon with Rain Dogs. Let's hope I know when to stop. :lol:


----------



## Red Terror

pianozach said:


> LOL
> 
> After Chicago XI they fired their longtime producer Guercio, and guitarist Terry Kath died from an accidentally self-inflicted gunshot wound at a party. People were alarmed, and in his inebriated state he thought he calm them down by putting the gun to his head to prove it wasn't loaded. He was mistaken.
> 
> Their twelfth album was named Hot Streets, and featured photos of the band on the cover instead of another clever version of their logo.
> 
> A subsequent marketing survey noted that consumers expected to see the logo on the cover, so for their 13th album they returned to their logo, this time in the shape of a highrise building. It's also the first to NOT use roman numerals for the numbering.
> 
> Supposedly their website has names for each of the covers:
> 
> III is "Tattered Flag"
> X is "Chocolate Bar"
> XI is "Regional Map"
> XIV is the thumbprint one
> etc.
> 
> . . . but I don't seem to be able to find that there.


Screw chicago, I can't be bothered. Hell of a city, though.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Screw chicago, I can't be bothered. Hell of a city, though.


Probably a generational thing, but their first decade is special to me.

NP: RIP John Christensen, brilliant Norwegian drummer.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> Screw chicago, I can't be bothered. Hell of a city, though.





starthrower said:


> Probably a generational thing, but their first decade is special to me.


.

*A sh!tload of extremely talented musicians that actually got it together and managed to record at least a dozen extraordinary albums.*

A shame it kinda just went bad. Those first 11 albums were bada$$. But the writing was already on the wall . . . first with disco and then punk, and a few ballad hits sung by Cetera. They fired their producer because he was "too overbearing", and then they lost Kath, their rock'n'roll conscience.

I read somewhere that some record executive asked them to "drop the horns" (Hey! *The Moody Blues* caved in to "suit" pressure - Their album *Ser La Mer* had none of band member Ray Thomas' flute on it, and they mixed out all of his backing vocals).

The band eventually became a "soft FM radio" ballad-maker, all but becoming Cetera's backing band. Then they fired the percussionist. Then *Cetera* left for a solo career. Then they fired virtuoso drummer *Danny Seraphine*, evidently for paying more attention to the business end of things instead of drumming (I read that to mean that he discovered he wasn't making as much as the band members).

They rebelled in 1993 and recorded an entire album that took them several steps closer to their roots, which would have been *XII*, but instead titled called *Stone of Sisyphus*. It's planned released date was March 22, 1994.

And their record company rejected the album. The label's rejection cascaded down to contribute to a "schism within the band".

I managed to get my hands on a bootleg of the album long before it's eventual release in 2008, fourteen years after its original release date (although one track was inexplicably cut from the release without any explanation from the band, which ended up owning the release).

From then on *Chicago*'s fortunes meandered aimlessly, producing a Big Band album, a few Christmas albums, and a hodgepodge of uneven albums.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> _Probably a generational thing_, but their first decade is special to me.


How do we know? Red Terror might even be as old than us. :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

pianozach said:


> .
> 
> Then they fired virtuoso drummer *Danny Seraphine*, evidently for paying more attention to the business end of things instead of drumming (I read that to mean that he discovered he wasn't making as much as the band members).


I remember a Wall Street Journal article that said Seraphine had Mob connections, through his nightclub called "Beginnings."


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Probably a generational thing, but their first decade is special to me.
> 
> NP: RIP John Christensen, brilliant Norwegian drummer.


Out of much respect for starthrower's impeccable taste in music, I got a hold of *"The Very Best of Chicago: Only the Beginning"* to see what the big deal is about. As we speak, I am two songs in and so far, so good; _25 or 6 to 4_ is a great song!


----------



## philoctetes

Dissing Chicago is so lame. CTA, their first album, is one of the greatest of all time. Admittedly I did not follow their pop stuff because in those days I considered it a mission to avoid pop music. But as someone who now enjoys a well-written pop song I can also enjoy Saturday in the Park...

That song on their first album "Listen" still gives me goose bumps... such wicked horns... Chicago 68

Also check out Sons of Champlin, Loosen Up Naturally is the album I know best "dancing on a hillside in the rain"

Thread duty: got more of those Classic Albums sets with a number of good sides that were not in my collection... Monk, Grant Green, Larry Young, Ike Quebec, and Jackie McLean... groove city


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Probably a generational thing, but their first decade is special to me.
> 
> NP: RIP John Christensen, brilliant Norwegian drummer.


ECM giant. First Lyle Mays, now Jon. Very sad.


----------



## Red Terror

Update on Chicago: "Colour My World" has won me over to the point where I am considering acquiring the Quadio Box. Looks like I must now eat my words; early Chicago was exceptional.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> Update on Chicago: "Colour My World" has won me over to the point where I am considering acquiring the Quadio Box. Looks like I must now eat my words; early Chicago was exceptional.


Yow!

They're good. They've always been good. Great integration of the horn section with the rhythm section. Excellent vocals from the original three: Lamm, Cetera, and Kath. Cetera's long term replacement, Jason Scheff, was vocally just as strong as Cetera, plus he played bass.

Some other non-original members have come and gone: Donny Dacus (guitar) was an astounding singer, and Bill Champlain (keys, guitar) was a damned good singer as well.

Lamm's prolific songwriting sustained them for many years, but started trickling off until he 'dried up' completely on Chicago 16. No matter, the rest of the band filled in the gaps just fine.

Funny thing is that they never _sucked_, it's just that the music business changed, as did the public's tastes in pop music, and the suddenly found themselves pigeonholed as "that ballads band" fronted by Cetera. The material is always played and arranged well, the vocals always excellent, the vibe great.

And of course, the mostly private internal politics of the band itself likely didn't help either.

Listening to Chicago 16, their first with new member Bill Champlain, new producer David Foster, and new record label Warner Bros. It's also the first to include outside songwriters, and the first without longtime "8th member' percussionist Laudir de Oliveira.


----------



## Duncan

Found this vintage thread looking for something else...

Chicago VS. Blood Sweat and Tears

Despite David Clayton-Thomas being a Canadian I'm going to have to go with Chicago on this one...

Interesting article on Chicago's induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and why Peter Cetera wasn't there -

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...lks-peter-cetera-absence-at-rock-hall-225418/


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Little Dio in 1962


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> How do we know? Red Terror might even be as old than us. :lol:


As Oscar Wilde once said, "the old believe everything, the middle aged question everything, and the young know everything." And since Red Terror seems to know, we can make an educated guess.

Red, at the very least pick up CTA, II, III, and VII. Those are all great albums. 5 is pretty good too. The Rhino reissue has some cool bonus tracks.


----------



## pianozach

Duncan said:


> Found this vintage thread looking for something else...
> 
> Chicago VS. Blood Sweat and Tears
> 
> Despite David Clayton-Thomas being a Canadian I'm going to have to go with Chicago on this one...
> 
> Interesting article on Chicago's induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and why Peter Cetera wasn't there -
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...lks-peter-cetera-absence-at-rock-hall-225418/


Well, it _almost_ explained why Peter wasn't there. Something about lowering *25 or 6 to 4* a fourth.

But their albums started out as that band with three vocalists: Lamm, Kath, and Cetera. There must be a shipload of songs they could have performed that didn't revolve around Cetera's vocals, like one of these three:

*Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?
Beginnings
While the City Sleeps*


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> As Oscar Wilde once said, "the old believe everything, the middle aged question everything, and the young know everything." And since Red Terror seems to know, we can make an educated guess.
> 
> Red, at the very least pick up CTA, II, III, and VII. Those are all great albums. 5 is pretty good too. The Rhino reissue has some cool bonus tracks.


Yep. *CTA, II, III*, and *VII*.

I'd add *V* and perhaps *X* to that.

And definitely *Stone of Sisyphus*.


----------



## starthrower

There's an old video interview with Cetera on YouTube where he talks a bit about his break with Chicago. He wanted to do a solo record while he was in the band and they gave him a hard time about it. Both the band and their management. So he he said screw it, and quit the band and became a solo artist.


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> Yep. *CTA, II, III*, and *VII*.
> 
> I'd add *V* and perhaps *X* to that.
> 
> And definitely *Stone of Sisyphus*.


For Chicago 2 the Steve Wilson remix is recommended over earlier editions which are very flat and lifeless sounding. It was never a good sounding record due to the red hot recording levels which saturated the tapes. But Wilson improved things as much as was humanly possible. The new version sounds fuller with more bottom end. The other Rhinos sound decent although the 3rd album isn't all that great of a recording either. But not as bad sounding as Chicago II. Musically speaking, I prefer the 3rd. CTA, and VII are my personal favorites.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## philoctetes

Red Terror said:


> Update on Chicago: "Colour My World" has won me over to the point where I am considering acquiring the Quadio Box. Looks like I must now eat my words; early Chicago was exceptional.


They used to say it was like the Moonlight Sonata...


----------



## starthrower

philoctetes said:


> They used to say it was like the Moonlight Sonata...


I remember hearing the song on the radio while riding in my mom's 1969 Volkswagen. The simple piano arpeggios were kind of hypnotizing to my young mind.


----------



## Serge

INCHES AWAY FROM FREEDOM by Nick Vasallo


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ozzy Osbournes newest album "Ordinary Man". I thought I wouldn't care so much, but I almost have a tear in my eye <3


----------



## Serge

Rammstein - Deutschland (Epic Russian Cover)


----------



## Malx

Its been a while since I've been round to this corner of the forum.
Tonight I listened to a set that was nearly worn out when I had a vinyl set up one of the best live recordings imo, tonight played courtesy of my re-established Qobuz subscription.









Now moved onto:


----------



## senza sordino

Still on the Chicago bandwagon. And as mentioned in the other thread, I'm behind with posting.

Chicago VII, (March 1974) A double album and quite jazzy. I liked it.









Chicago VIII (March 1975)









Chicago X (June 1976). (Chicago IX is a greatest hits album, I didn't listen to it)









Chicago XI (September 1977)









Chicago Hot Streets (October 1978)









All from Spotify

Definitely a gradual decline in the quality of music.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Still on the Chicago bandwagon. And as mentioned in the other thread, I'm behind with posting.
> 
> Chicago VII, (March 1974) A double album and quite jazzy. I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago VIII (March 1975)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago X (June 1976). (Chicago IX is a greatest hits album, I didn't listen to it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago XI (September 1977)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Hot Streets (October 1978)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All from Spotify
> 
> Definitely a gradual decline in the quality of music.


Cue up *Stone of Sisyphus*. It was supposed to be Chicago XXII, but got rejected and all but forgotten, becoming their "lost album". All but one track was eventually released as Chicago XXXII: Stone of Sisyphus in 2008, 15 years after it was recorded (1993).

That would place it between *Chicago 21* (a singularly weak album) and *Night and Day: Big Band* (an excellent album) had it actually been released after they recorded it.

I've been cycling through the *Chicago* albums as well: I'm up to *Chicago XXIII: Heart of Chicago 1967-1997*. It's a compilation, but whoever compiled it chose to bridge their two Chicago eras on one CD, shuffling between new and old songs from track to track, and including a couple of new unreleased tracks somehow. Many critics and fans disapproved of the concept, finding the distinct styles of both decades clashing with each other, and with the lack of many significant hits, which prodded Warner Bros./Reprise to issue a followup album the following year.


----------



## Malx

Still playing around on Qobuz I found an album I haven't heard for probably 30 years.
It won't be another 30 before I revisit it.

Pink Flag - Wire.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Its been a while since I've been round to this corner of the forum.
> Tonight I listened to a set that was nearly worn out when I had a vinyl set up one of the best live recordings imo, tonight played courtesy of my re-established Qobuz subscription.
> 
> View attachment 130687


What a freakin' classic....

I saw this tour twice. Once in NYC and once in Boston


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Love this one! These cats are my fave new band!






Guthrie Govan: Guitar, Bryan Beller: Bass, Marco Minnemann: Drums


----------



## senza sordino

Okay, here is my last part to my listening binge of Chicago. And I can't say I enjoyed any of it. Don't feel compelled to "like" my post. I wouldn't. And for most of this yesterday afternoon I was in the kitchen baking. For a brief moment I had the food processor on, and it sounded better than 1980s Chicago!

Chicago 13 (August 1979)









Chicago XIV (July 1980). My mother bought me this album sometime in the early 80s. I was only listening to music from the early 70s then. She said I should try listening to some new music. I listened to it once when she bought it for me. I probably haven't heard it since. And I never want to hear it again. Probably the worst album of these five, and therefore the worst of all fifteen Chicago albums I've listened to. 









Chicago 16 (June 1982) I wanted to hear what David Foster did to their sound. A better album than 14, but not the music I want to hear. I didn't like it. 









Chicago 17 (May 1984) Somehow this is worse than 16









Chicago 18 (September 1986). The first album without Peter Cetera. They didn't get better. 









After Chicago 7 in 1974, it's all downhill for me. I will definitely listen to the first six studio albums again. I hope never to listen to Chicago 8 and later.

And now for something completely different.


----------



## starthrower

2004 Cuneiform Records SACD

Also featuring Michael Manring, Steve Smith, Tom Coster, John Tchicai, Greg Osby, Zakir Hussain, Mike Keneally


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> Okay, here is my last part to my listening binge of Chicago. And I can't say I enjoyed any of it. _Don't feel compelled to "like" my post_. I wouldn't. And for most of this yesterday afternoon I was in the kitchen baking. For a brief moment I had the food processor on, and it sounded better than 1980s Chicago!
> 
> After Chicago 7 in 1974, it's all downhill for me. I will definitely listen to the first six studio albums again. I hope never to listen to Chicago 8 and later.


It's not likes you deserve, but a medal for taking one for the team. :devil:


----------



## starthrower

I've been collecting Wyatt's albums slowly over the past decade or so. Just got this one.


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> It's not likes you deserve, but a medal for taking one for the team. :devil:


I think it is interesting to listen to a band over time, to listen to their changes. And in the case of Chicago, their devolution. There are many examples of this particular kind of decline. I think Genesis, Yes, Rolling Stones, etc are examples of bands that decline over time, especially into the 1980s. And there are bands that got better over their lifetime, such as the Beatles.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I think it is interesting to listen to a band over time, to listen to their changes. And in the case of Chicago, their devolution. There are many examples of this particular kind of decline. I think Genesis, Yes, Rolling Stones, etc are examples of bands that decline over time, especially into the 1980s. And there are bands that got better over their lifetime, such as the Beatles.


The Beatles was only 8 years. The other bands would have been dropped from their labels if they didn't adapt and be more commercial. The Stones are a category unto themselves but I've never heard any post 1981 material.


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> Okay, here is my last part to my listening binge of Chicago. *And I can't say I enjoyed any of it. *Don't feel compelled to "like" my post. I wouldn't. And for most of this yesterday afternoon I was in the kitchen baking. *For a brief moment I had the food processor on, and it sounded better than 1980s Chicago! *
> 
> Chicago 13 (August 1979)
> 
> Chicago XIV (July 1980). My mother bought me this album sometime in the early 80s. I was only listening to music from the early 70s then. She said I should try listening to some new music. I listened to it once when she bought it for me. I probably haven't heard it since. *And I never want to hear it again. Probably the worst album of these five, and therefore the worst of all fifteen Chicago albums I've listened to. *
> 
> Chicago 16 (June 1982) I wanted to hear what David Foster did to their sound. A better album than 14, but not the music I want to hear. *I didn't like it. *
> 
> Chicago 17 (May 1984) *Somehow this is worse than 16*
> 
> Chicago 18 (September 1986). The first album without Peter Cetera.* They didn't get better.*
> 
> *After Chicago 7 in 1974, it's all downhill for me. *I will definitely listen to the first six studio albums again. *I hope never to listen to Chicago 8 and later.*
> 
> And now for something completely different.


Don't hold back, Senza, tell us how you really feel - :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Depeche Mode all day. They can be kind of depressing but very nice


----------



## starthrower

KCET Los Angeles first stereo rock n roll broadcast.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Sieglinde

I saw the movie when it came out and didn't like it. Then watched the classic stage version (with Lansbury and Hearn) and realized how wickedly funny it was and what a difference it made when the main characters were good singers. Cutting the ballad from the movie was a huge mistake, and so was making it edgy and mopey. Where was the dark humour? The cheesy grand guignol? The fourth-wall-breaking?

"Barbiere but bloodier than Salome and it kinda sounds like it wants to be Grimes."


----------



## starthrower

Some prime Stones!


----------



## Serge

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls (TRUE EPIC RUSSIAN COVER)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not sure what is going on here but appears to be a one-man quartet:


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz:

Lou Reed - Transformer,
If - If.


----------



## Malx

Now..........


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Via Qobuz:
> 
> If - If.
> 
> View attachment 130947


:tiphat: to Malx for bringing one of the "great lost bands" to the attention of the forum -

"If were a British progressive rock and jazz rock band formed in 1969. In the period spanning 1970-75, they released eight studio-recorded albums and undertook 17 tours of Europe, the US and Canada."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/If_(band)

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL94gOvpr5yt0EzNjSFznavHNVG5OY68sb


----------



## starthrower

Rolf Kuhn - Total Space MPS Records 1975

Rolf plays clarinet. And he's the older brother of pianist, Joachim Kuhn.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Some prime Stones!


I get an urge for a drink whenever I hear the Stones.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:


















Clair Marlo - classic singer/song writer. A real talent.

Track #2:


----------



## millionrainbows

Red Terror said:


> I get an urge for a drink whenever I hear the Stones.


Yeah, they don't bring out the best in me, either. Meanwhile, back on the street...


----------



## millionrainbows

SixFootScowl said:


> Not sure what is going on here but appears to be a one-man quartet:


It makes me want to drink.


----------



## Red Terror

A very trippy acoustic album. Highly recommended.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


> A very trippy acoustic album. Highly recommended.


looks like a peter max


----------



## eljr

alright, I'll give it a spin


----------



## senza sordino

I thought I would try some early Moody Blues. I've owned the first of these albums forever. But I don't know the next four, except for the singles released from the albums. Overall I think The Moody Blues are ok, interesting in places, boring in other places. It was an interesting listen, but I won't be returning to this for a while.

Days of Future Passed. (November 1967)









In Search of the Lost Chord (July 1968)









On the Threshold of a Dream (April 1969)









To Our Children's Children's Children (November 1969)









A Question of Balance (August 1970)


----------



## pianozach

Re: *CHICAGO*

They started out with a bang, and it was a very long slow slide into generic obscurity.

As pointed out, their first seven albums were really, really good (with, perhaps, the exception of their fourth album, the Live at Carnegie Hall, a poorly recorded and mis-mastered compilation of early Chicago).

Those albums delivered great tunes and arrangements, great horns and vocals. *Chicago I* through *Chicago V *delivered 100%.

But *Chicago VI* led off with perhaps their most duff track to date, the throwaway _*Critic's Choice*_, bringing the album down to a 92%.

In my ears, every album after that kept pushing that percentage down a few points. I still enjoy almost ALL of their output however . . . the arrangements and vocals stayed impossibly stellar, although many of the songs themselves became more corporate, generic, or syrupy.

Their lost album, *Stone of Sisyphus*, would have probably revived their credentials as innovators, or at the least, players in the game. But it was rejected by their record label and shelved for album 15 years. Their *Big Band* album is quite good, as is the revised version of their first Christmas album, *What's It Gonna Be Santa?*.


----------



## Granate

How a Spanish speaking Mahler fanboy couldn't feel attracted to a Latin Urban track with four different dominant chords with their own beat in less than 5 minutes? _Yo Hago Lo Que Me Da La Gana_ at first listen stands out for the old-school reggaeton style although I prefer the experiments of _X 100Pre._


----------



## Red Terror

Delete$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Red Terror

eljr said:


> alright, I'll give it a spin


How did you like it?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Red Terror said:


> I get an urge for a drink whenever I hear the Stones.


Lol!

Don't we all!!!


----------



## starthrower

Strength In Numbers - The Telluride Sessions

featuring Bela Fleck, Jerry Douglas, Edgar Meyer, Mark O'Connor, Sam Bush

Some good quality compositions on this one. And it goes without saying that the playing is high caliber coming from these master musicians. Released in the late 1980s.


----------



## pianozach

millionrainbows said:


> It makes me want to drink.


Is that 'cause Jesus tore the bars away?


----------



## pianozach

Concert For George









Interesting to hear so many of Harrison's songs sung by different voices all in one place.

The songs all hold up quite well.

Except I just cannot "get into" Tom Petty's voice. He sings a couple.

And then there's this guy. He sang three. Here's one of them.


----------



## Metalkitsune




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Cash Greatest Hits Full Album 2018 The Very Best of Johnny Cash


----------



## Serge

Kungens Män - Trappmusik (Full Album 2020)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## tortkis

Leo Takami - Unknown





From Felis Catus and Silence (Unseen Worlds). I subscribe to the label's digital releases. This is a very nice found.


----------



## Red Terror

No one rocks like Zappa.


----------



## starthrower

This one has been out for 25 years but I just got a copy.


----------



## pianozach

Dark Horse
George Harrison

He was a bit hoarse on this album


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Johnny Cash Greatest Hits Full Album 2018 The Very Best of Johnny Cash


I am surprised to see Hurt as the first song on the LP.

I believe Hurt, the way Cash sings it, is the sadest song ever recorded.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> View attachment 131279
> 
> 
> This one has been out for 25 years but I just got a copy.


You must hear the Jakszyk/Fripp reinterpretation of THRAK.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various alt-whatever stuff - somewhat delayed part three earlier this morning.

Golden Smog - _Down by the Old Mainstream_ (1996). Debut album. Golden Smog were a loose collective primarily made up of alt-country luminaries.



Grant Lee Buffalo - _Copperopolis_ (1996):










The Handsome Family - _Twilight_ (2001):



The Jayhawks - _Tomorrow the Green Grass_ (1995):


----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


> You must hear the Jakszyk/Fripp reinterpretation of THRAK.


where can it be found?


----------



## bharbeke

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=213124159714141



For anyone who likes King Crimson, my friend Anthony Garone at Make Weird Music plays the song FraKctured extremely well.


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't listened to any jazz for months. My non classical listening for the past few months has been rock and roll. And now or something completely different

Mingus Ah Um (released October 1959)









Miles Davis Sketches of Spain (July 1960)









Gil Evans Out of the Blue (February 1961)









Getz / Gilberto (March 1964)









John Coltrane A Love Supreme (January 1965)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

I really enjoy this one! Two masters having a lot of fun and making great music.


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Rea Greatest Hits Full Album


----------



## tortkis

Georgian Microjamz - Giorgi Mikadze (RareNoise Records)









"[...] a striking new hybrid of traditional Georgian folk music and progressive microtonal jazz [...]" Amazing.


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


>


Sheer magic!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbebleu

senza sordino said:


> I haven't listened to any jazz for months. My non classical listening for the past few months has been rock and roll. And now or something completely different
> 
> Mingus Ah Um (released October 1959)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles Davis Sketches of Spain (July 1960)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gil Evans Out of the Blue (February 1961)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getz / Gilberto (March 1964)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Coltrane A Love Supreme (January 1965)


Every one a gem!


----------



## Barbebleu

Charles Lloyd - 8. Kindred Spirits, Live from The Lobero
Wadada Leo Smith - Lake Biwa 
Wadada Leo Smith - American National Parks
Joni Mitchell - Live in Edwardsville 1969


----------



## elgar's ghost

I was sad to learn of McCoy Tyner's death yesterday - I just had to play this beauty from 1967.


----------



## starthrower

I woke up thinking about McCoy Tyner's passing so I had to put on some music. This one features Azar Lawrence, Juny Booth, Guilherme Franco, and Wibly Fletcher. Listening to the energy emanating from this recording, I can only imagine what it felt like to hear it live.


----------



## Barbebleu

More sad news. I wasn’t aware.


----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


> How did you like it?


it was really good!


----------



## pianozach

*Déjà Vu
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young*

You know, when David, Stephen, and Graham harmonized the Gods all smiled.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jon Thorne and Danny Thompson - Watching the Well.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Carnivore by Body Count. New album from Ice-T and his metal band! Rap-metal here...Hey! They have a mean version of Ace of Spades!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

OH! New album by José James! I like that <3


----------



## starthrower

My wife had to go and find this at a local record store yesterday. My sensible side said don't spend the money. But I knew I'd be kicking myself if I went home without it. So here I sit enjoying this fabulous set of wonderful music which was whittled down to the 45 minute Hot Rats album as well as inserted into other records including Chunga's Revenge, Weasels Ripped My Flesh, and Burnt Weeny Sandwich.










Housed in an attractive LP sized package.


----------



## pianozach

Don't judge.

*Demons and Wizards
Uriah Heep*


----------



## regenmusic




----------



## senza sordino

Last evening

Charlie Parker 









Sonny Rollins Saxophone Colossus (Recorded in one day June 22, 1956)









Thelonius Monk Brilliant Corners (1957)









John Coltrane My Favourite Things (March 1961)









Stan Getz Focus (January 1962)


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various alt-whatever stuff part four this afternoon.

The Long Ryders - _Native Sons_ (1984):



Morphine - _Like Swimming_ (1997):










Mudhoney - _March to Fuzz_ (2000): two-disc 'best of' compilation with b-sides, covers and rarities.










Nervous - _Son of the Great Outdoors_ (1996):


----------



## Red Terror

Love this album.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

2 CD compilation on the Capitol label released in 1991. Excellent sound and mastering on this set.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Serge

Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - HUMAN

A girl with some voice.


----------



## starthrower

Some classic jazz this week.


----------



## philoctetes

This is more of a varied listening experience than other KC albums I've heard - even the live shows...










And I recently found this combination of band and soloist doing a KC-like thing, with a bit more of the trance factor... the mp3s are bargain priced on Amazon too...


----------



## Rogerx

Mel Tormé - Greatest Hits (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF JAZZ)


----------



## Red Terror

Serge said:


> Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - HUMAN
> 
> A girl with some voice.


That's ... odd.


----------



## Barbebleu

Ralph Alessi - Imaginary Friends.


----------



## pianozach

Serge said:


> Диана Анкудинова / Diana Ankudinova - HUMAN
> 
> A girl with some voice.





Red Terror said:


> That's ... odd.


I concur. Very odd.

I accompany singers and choirs all the time, including for competitions and master classes.

This young lady would first be taken to task for her poor English pronunciation. Then there's something very . . . yes, odd . . . about her voice. OK, she's an obvious alto, with a poor control of her break. And her intonation is weird . . . her 'placement' is very strange.


----------



## pianozach

George Harrison
Early Takes, Vol. 1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love their new album! I saw Sepultura live a quarter of a century ago (Björk was there too)!


----------



## Rogerx

Bob Dylan - The Best Of


----------



## Rogerx

Etta James - ALL THE BEST (FULL ALBUM - THE BEST OF JAZZ)


----------



## tortkis

FME - UNDERGROUND









Ken Vandermark (reed), Nate McBride (bass), Paal Nilssen-Love (drums)
recorded live in Stockholm, 2002


----------



## starthrower

Another album turning 50 this year. I discovered it about half that time ago. It features an unknown at the time Peter Gabriel on flute.


----------



## Red Terror

Love this album. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys - Greatest HIts (FULL ALBUM - GREATEST SURF ROCK BAND


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> Love this album. Highly recommended.


Why do you recommend it?


----------



## bharbeke

Carrie Underwood - The Blown Away Tour DVD

This is an amazing concert. Even in the early 2010's, she had a great song list. The production is everything you would want it to be, theatrical and spectacular without overshadowing the music.


----------



## senza sordino

My guilty pleasure: musicals

Oklahoma (originally from 1943, this recording is from 1980)









Guys and Dolls (1950)









And some more music from the 1950s

Frank Sinatra Songs for Young Lovers (1954)









Les Paul and Mary Ford, a two CD set of their hits. I don't think Mary Ford sings on the early songs. (Songs from 1936 to 1954)









Elvis Presley, his first album (March 1956)


----------



## Red Terror

Pulled the trigger. Love it!


----------



## Rogerx

Queen - Greatest Hits (1) [1 hour long]


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Elvis Presley, his first album (March 1956)


That is one righteous album.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded at the Palladium, December 1976


----------



## pianozach

*Extra Texture* ("OHNOTHIMAGEN")
*George Harrison*

Understated and underrated album.

Here's the best track: *This Guitar (Can't Keep From Crying) 
*


----------



## Joe B

Pat Metheny and Lyle Mays with Nana Vasconcelos:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A teenage favorite for young Kjetil. Norwegian band TNT with American singer Tony Harnell and superguitarhero Ronni Le Tekrø.


----------



## Freddy

This is the only good piece of music produced in the last 100 years:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Freddy said:


> This is the only good piece of music produced in the last 100 years:


Matter of personal taste .


----------



## pianozach

*Faithful
Todd Rundgren
1976
*
Unconventional album from an unconventional artist, from back before CDs were a thing.

As LPs were the standard release format, artists' releases were limited or exploited by a Side One and a Side Two format. Rundgren, in this instance, used *Side One* for six very "faithful" covers of unique sounding recordings from Jimi Hendrix, The Beatles, The Beach Boys, Bob Dylan, and The Yardbirds.

Rundgren explained the motivation of the first side as treating rock music like European classical music, where a piece is performed over and over again in essentially the same way.

*Side Two* is a half dozen strong original pop/rock tracks.









His previous solo album, *Initiation*, used the LP format in a similar way, with Side One being a collection of intellectual rock songs, and Side Two a continuous multi-movement instrumental 35-minute epic synthesizer excursion inspired by the writings of early 20th-century occultist Alice Bailey, *A Treatise on Cosmic Fire*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various alt-whatever stuff part five tonight.

The Rain Parade - _Emergency Third Rail Power Trip_ (1983)/_Explosions in the Glass Palace_ (1984):










Sparklehorse - _Vivadixiesubmarinetransmissionplot_ (1995):










The Soundtrack of Our Lives - _Behind the Music_ (2001):










The Smithereens - _Blown to Smithereens: Best of..._ (1995):


----------



## Red Terror

A great album (though not their greatest) by the greatest rock band in the world...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

A mini Waits marathon tonight.

1985









1987








1978









1983


----------



## Guest

The Pogues: Rum, Sodomy and the Lash


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


> Love this album. Highly recommended.


Wonderful album. I had the great pleasure of meeting the great man himself after a gig at Glasgow's Royal Concert Hall in 2008. He was performing a live version of this album. He was in a wheelchair at the time but that didn't stop him. He was just wonderful. One of the people I was with was a neighbour of John's so I got to go and meet him in his dressing room. He was, unlike his reputation for being a bit prickly, charming.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

Ah, those were the days Red. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Wonderful album. I had the great pleasure of meeting the great man himself after a gig at Glasgow's Royal Concert Hall in 2008. He was performing a live version of this album. He was in a wheelchair at the time but that didn't stop him. He was just wonderful. One of the people I was with was a neighbour of John's so I got to go and meet him in his dressing room. He was, unlike his reputation for being a bit prickly, charming.


Great story, Barb! I had known Martyn's name for years and finally decided to pick up something about twelve or thirteen years ago. It was the compilation of live and studio material, Patterns In The Rain. I liked his songs and personality right away and ended up buying a pile of CDs. Patterns is great even if you have a bunch of albums as it contains some good live versions of Solid Air, and Don't Want To Know. I actually heard the later tune first covered by Dr John on a great album called Anutha Zone.


----------



## Red Terror

This is a damn good album. I am impressed!


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


> This is a damn good album. I am impressed!


Interesting choice Mr. Kinski.


----------



## starthrower

RIP Kenny Rogers


----------



## Red Terror

Barbebleu said:


> Interesting choice Mr. Kinski.


What do you think of it?


----------



## tortkis

J. Jasmine: My New Music - Jacqueline Humbert & David Rosenboom (1977)









Jacqueline Humbert, David Rosenboom, George Manupelli, Sam Ashley, David Behrman


__
https://soundcloud.com/unseenworlds%2Fsets


----------



## Red Terror

Well, no better time than the end of the world as we know it to listen to this record and have a drink. Cheers!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & The Papas - All the Best (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF FOLK ROCK)


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


> What do you think of it?


It's not bad. Reviled in its day but has actually worn quite well. Probably too different for the average BG fan at the time.


----------



## bharbeke

I watched the Katy Perry Prismatic World Tour DVD. That whole production is exceptional.


----------



## starthrower

I forgot I had this album. I'm reading Bill Wyman's book Stone Alone, and he mentioned that he produced this one.


----------



## senza sordino

A slightly odd combination of albums I listened to today.

And as mentioned previously, my guilty pleasure musically is musicals.

South Pacific. (Premiered in 1949, this recording is from 2008.) I saw one of the last performances of this revival in August 2010 at the Lincoln Center in NYC. Thoroughly enjoyable.









West Side Story (Recorded September 29, 1957). Probably my favourite musical. 









Ellington at Newport (Recorded July 7, 1956)









Ella and Ray (released October 1956)









The Genius of Ray Charles (October 1959)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Holger was such an important influence within the greatest non blues-based avant-garde rock band of all time, Can.

Stockhausen pupil and self taught guitar genius!

Sadly missed .........


----------



## Rogerx

The Hollies - The Origins (FULL ALBUM - GREATEST BRITISH POP/ROCK GROUP)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## tortkis

Being & Becoming - Peter Evans









Peter Evans (trumpet, piccolo trumpet), Joel Ross (vibraphone), Nick Jozwiak (bass), Savannah Harris (drums and percussion)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## regenmusic

Wigwam: Simple Human Kindness


----------



## starthrower

Don Preston: Vile Foamy Ectoplasm

A collection of recordings dating from the late 60s through the early 2000s including some jazzy Zappa-esque type material, and some electronica explorations. Some good humor in the mix as well, which is to be expected from an old Mother.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Come to think of it, many of my favorite songwriters are Canadians. Lightfoot, Joni Mitchell, Bruce Cockburn, Ian & Sylvia, Neil Young.


----------



## Vronsky

Status Quo: Just Supposin' (1981)


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^
I saw Quo that year at Deeside Leisure Centre when they were promoting the _Never Too Late_ album - I think it was their first UK tour in two years (a long time to wait for most bands back then). I wasn't totally enamoured with their post-_Blue for You_ material but they were still stonking as a live group. Alan Lancaster and Francis Rossi had to sing more as Rick Parfitt had laryngitis at the time. Dear God, is it really that long ago?!


----------



## pianozach

The Beatles
Live at the BBC

A few reasons this is a wonderful treasure. Live at the BBC is a 1994 compilation album featuring performances by the Beatles that were originally broadcast on various BBC Light Program radio shows from 1963 to 1965. 30 of the songs had never been issued previously by the Beatles.

They *nailed* so many of *their songs live*. Many artists actually cannot do that - the Beatles, in the early days, were a four person self contained group; they played their own instruments, the vocal harmonies were damn good for a bunch of self-taught musicians

Bunches of *great covers that they never released* commercially.

*George sang lead* on more than his usual later two per LP ration. This reflects their actual set lists before they hit the big time, when John and Paul found their way as singer/songwriters. As the youngest in the band, George's songwriting skills were fully a couple of years behind J&P, and by then their skills had already progressed beyond George's rudimentary songwriting skills. Along the way he had some nice tunes and lyrics included on albums, but his songs were certainly overshadowed by the brilliant songs of J&P. It wasn't until 1969 that his songs were fully EQUAL, perhaps better, and by then the band was almost done. And then his first album, a surprising triple-LP were full of a backlog of great songs rejected by his former bandmates.

These songs were played and recorded live in the studio, making them better representations of how good they were live than the actual recordings of live concerts like LIVE AT THE HOLLYWOOD BOWL and others, where they couldn't hear themselves over the sound of the screaming.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> The Beatles
> Live at the BBC
> 
> A few reasons this is a wonderful treasure. Live at the BBC is a 1994 compilation album featuring performances by the Beatles that were originally broadcast on various BBC Light Program radio shows from 1963 to 1965. 30 of the songs had never been issued previously by the Beatles.
> 
> They *nailed* so many of *their songs live*. Many artists actually cannot do that - the Beatles, in the early days, were a four person self contained group; they played their own instruments, the vocal harmonies were damn good for a bunch of self-taught musicians
> 
> Bunches of *great covers that they never released* commercially.
> 
> *George sang lead* on more than his usual later two per LP ration. This reflects their actual set lists before they hit the big time, when John and Paul found their way as singer/songwriters. As the youngest in the band, George's songwriting skills were fully a couple of years behind J&P, and by then their skills had already progressed beyond George's rudimentary songwriting skills. Along the way he had some nice tunes and lyrics included on albums, but his songs were certainly overshadowed by the brilliant songs of J&P. It wasn't until 1969 that his songs were fully EQUAL, perhaps better, and by then the band was almost done. And then his first album, a surprising triple-LP were full of a backlog of great songs rejected by his former bandmates.
> 
> These songs were played and recorded live in the studio, making them better representations of how good they were live than the actual recordings of live concerts like LIVE AT THE HOLLYWOOD BOWL and others, where they couldn't hear themselves over the sound of the screaming.
> 
> View attachment 132355


I have this album and listen to it on occasion. It is good, but I don't find myself in love with it. There are some bands that are fantastic studio bands and some bands that are fantastic live bands. I like their early stuff, but love their later stuff, which just didn't lend itself to live performances at that time. So I've never been too enthralled by live Beatles as much as some other bands live.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Loved the curtailed rooftop performance, though. In that environment the Beatles seemed to fleetingly regain the kind of _esprit de corps_ which had largely evaporated during the previous six months.


----------



## pianozach

DrMike said:


> I have this album and listen to it on occasion. It is good, but I don't find myself in love with it. There are some bands that are fantastic studio bands and some bands that are fantastic live bands. I like their early stuff, but love their later stuff, which just didn't lend itself to live performances at that time. So I've never been too enthralled by live Beatles as much as some other bands live.


And that's great. Yes, their later stuff was better.

I was a kid when they hit the scene here in the US in February 1964. Compared to the dreck on the radio at the time, and the couple of years before that, their songs were far more musically advanced, and even at 7 years old I could hear the difference.


----------



## Rogerx

The Byrds - All the Best (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF FOLK ROCK)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> The Byrds - All the Best (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF FOLK ROCK)


Can't go wrong with The Byrds, but this compilation is not an actual album. The tracklist in the description doesn't resemble the songs in that video.

I suggest The Byrds Greatest Hits


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> Can't go wrong with The Byrds, but this compilation is not an actual album. The tracklist in the description doesn't resemble the songs in that video.
> 
> I suggest The Byrds Greatest Hits


The things one find on You Tube from the arm chair watching on telly, will check that on out also .


----------



## starthrower

A good album to listen to in a time of uncertainty. Plus the fact that I haven't played it in years. I have the 1986 Decca CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Bread Greatest Hits The Best of Bread Best Songs Of Bread


----------



## Vronsky

Lounge Lizards: Lounge Lizards (1981)


----------



## Vronsky

Curtis Fuller: Smokin' (1972)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vronsky

Bill Evans: Empathy (1962)


----------



## starthrower

3 disc set










2 disc set

I recently picked up used copies of five out of the eight songbooks.


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Malx

The Nice - Elegy

One of the bonus tracks on this disc is Keith Emersons take on the 3rd movement of Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony, jazz elements included - an interesting listen.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Vronsky

Stephan Micus: To the Evening Child (1992)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

Ella Fitzgerald Sings Harold Arlen

Maybe it's just old fartdom? But I love these classic songs.


----------



## mikeh375

starthrower said:


> Ella Fitzgerald Sings Harold Arlen
> 
> Maybe it's just old fartdom? But I love these classic songs.


Starthrower, I have all of her songbooks and have loved them for years. The arrangements are particularly special on all of them, from Rodgers and Hart to Gershwin.


----------



## starthrower

I just ordered the last two volumes I didn't have so I'll have a complete collection. Got them all used at a good bargain.


----------



## mikeh375

her version of Blues in the Night is fantastic.


----------



## starthrower

mikeh375 said:


> her version of Blues in the Night is fantastic.


Great song! The nice thing about listening to these volumes is that I can identify the songwriters with their tunes. There's just too many to remember. I knew a lot of the Gershwin songs but I wasn't sure who wrote what with many of the others.


----------



## mikeh375

starthrower said:


> Great song! The nice thing about listening to these volumes is that I can identify the songwriters with their tunes. There's just too many to remember. I knew a lot of the Gershwin songs but I wasn't sure who wrote what with many of the others.


I'm particularly fond of the Porter songbook. The poignancy of her interpretation of 'Miss Otis Regrets' is touching and in the Rodgers and Hart recordings, she sings all the verses to 'Bewitched' including the classic rarely heard one...

"vexed again,
perplexed again,
thank God I can be over-sexed again"

Priceless...


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, there are some very clever lyrics and wordplay. The Porter set is a gem. Thanks to the late great Norman Granz we have these wonderful recordings.


----------



## Vronsky

Lou Reed & John Cale: Songs for Drella (1990)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one ended up as my "lockdown song"


----------



## Vronsky

Hamza El Din: Eclipse (1978)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Duncan

Here are links to each complete album for the following titles -

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Cole Porter Song Book*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_liiyPAUyE9-cdR0ie9FpyCQKoSZ1-DWgU

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Rodgers & Hart Song Book*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l_J21jcVzJbs-LUXcVBSJB1h8w065xEbQ

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Duke Ellington Song Book*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kYqQfKrgOeZZ53V-RlAkeRHvaYaIYOlxw

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Irving Berlin Song Book*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kHtyTmQn2yW4CUo3bH83qD6K9dM_Xc0Bk

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the George and Ira Gershwin Song Book*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mW23xH99dmAPIo25YrWWxnGifstwpmuOc

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Harold Arlen Songbook*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k5Eeze3BZF1H3tKOkSz_naZLKAmGqWwEM

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Jerome Kern Song Book*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kyI3Sd6xiRu8-T_l4d4rYhlOh5pHv1KR8

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Johnny Mercer Song Book*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_keDfyVT4jhQ0hBnUsAO5zDGnPh8Q5Qw-A


----------



## Duncan

*Alan Roberts and Dougie MacLean - Caledonia - 1978*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vronsky

Howard Alden & George Van Eps: 13 Strings (1991)


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour : The Best of Charles Aznavour - Full album 2018


----------



## Flamme

If I downed a glass of scotch every time they mentioned Hell in their songs! :lol:


----------



## Duncan

*CRM - Alex Campbell, Alan Roberts, and Dougie MacLean - 1979*


----------



## Red Terror

This one rocks hard. Highly recommended!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something completely different to Schumann here \m/


----------



## Joe B

Listening to tracks 6-12


----------



## Rogerx

The Byrds - Fifth Dimension 1966


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Duncan

*Dougie MacLean - "Snaigow" - 1980*









*Dougie MacLean - "On a Wing and a Prayer" - 1981*









*Dougie MacLean - "Craigie Dhu" - 1983*

*Dougie MacLean*, OBE (born 27 September 1954) is a Scottish singer-songwriter, composer, multi-instrumentalist and record producer. Described by AllMusic as "one of Scotland's premier singer-songwriters", MacLean has performed under both his own name, and as part of multiple folk bands, since the mid 1970s.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

Duncan said:


> Here are links to each complete album for the following titles -
> 
> *Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Cole Porter Song Book*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_liiyPAUyE9-cdR0ie9FpyCQKoSZ1-DWgU
> 
> *Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Rodgers & Hart Song Book*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l_J21jcVzJbs-LUXcVBSJB1h8w065xEbQ
> 
> *Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Duke Ellington Song Book*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kYqQfKrgOeZZ53V-RlAkeRHvaYaIYOlxw
> 
> *Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Irving Berlin Song Book*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kHtyTmQn2yW4CUo3bH83qD6K9dM_Xc0Bk
> 
> *Ella Fitzgerald Sings the George and Ira Gershwin Song Book*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mW23xH99dmAPIo25YrWWxnGifstwpmuOc
> 
> *Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Harold Arlen Songbook*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k5Eeze3BZF1H3tKOkSz_naZLKAmGqWwEM
> 
> *Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Jerome Kern Song Book*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kyI3Sd6xiRu8-T_l4d4rYhlOh5pHv1KR8
> 
> *Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Johnny Mercer Song Book*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_keDfyVT4jhQ0hBnUsAO5zDGnPh8Q5Qw-A


That's an awful lot of *Ella* to be listening to at the same time.


----------



## Flamme

Incidentally ''Ella'' means Cmon, in Greek!


----------



## pianozach

I've got the *More* soundtrack by *Pink Floyd,* their 3rd album I think. Probably a contender for their Worst 3 Albums list.


----------



## philoctetes

Last I heard he was recovering....


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> That's an awful lot of *Ella* to be listening to at the same time.


That's what I'm doing these past two weeks. I bought all of them plus the live set, Twelve Nights In Hollywood.


----------



## Malx

To help break in a new pair of Headphones - full triple album, well to tell the truth a Hi Res stream of the triple album.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> To help break in a new pair of Headphones - full triple album, well to tell the truth a Hi Res stream of the triple album.
> 
> View attachment 132770


One of the best live albums ever.

With the new inclusion of Rick Wakeman they managed to improve on one of their pre-Wakeman songs with a mind-blowing Moog solo.

This would be a decent idea for a thread: Best Live Albums

Yes: Yessongs
Peter Frampton: Frampton Comes Alive!
Pink Floyd: Pulse
Various: Woodstock


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> I've got the *More* soundtrack by *Pink Floyd,* their 3rd album I think. Probably a contender for their Worst 3 Albums list.
> 
> View attachment 132762


I appreciate the fact that it's something of an outlier as it's a soundtrack album but I think there is some good stuff on _More_. Waters was still maturing as a songwriter and Gilmour was not quite bedded in so it can be forgiven for not being overly cohesive, but I think there is just about enough quality on it to make it interesting despite the incidental odds and ends which were probably written in haste:

_Cirrus Minor_, _Quicksilver_ and _Main Theme_ - good slices of space rock/avant-garde
_Cymbaline_ and _Green is the Colour_ - good songs, especially the former
_Nile Song_ and _Ibiza Bar_ - proto-grunge, strange as it seems...

Give me these over the studio sides of _Ummagumma_ anyday...


----------



## Duncan

pianozach said:


> One of the best live albums ever.
> 
> With the new inclusion of Rick Wakeman they managed to improve on one of their pre-Wakeman songs with a mind-blowing Moog solo.
> 
> This would be a decent idea for a thread: Best Live Albums
> 
> Yes: Yessongs
> Peter Frampton: Frampton Comes Alive!
> Pink Floyd: Pulse
> Various: Woodstock


Our very own Senza Sordino started the following thread -

Favourite live albums

Work your way through it and feel free to contribute.


----------



## starthrower

Bruce Cockburn - Live
Toronto 1989


----------



## Rogerx

The Seekers 1975 - complete LP


----------



## starthrower

Released 1991


----------



## senza sordino

I am home all day (like the rest of you) and listening to a wide variety of music (like some of you).

Louis Armstrong The Best of the Hot Fives and Hot Sevens (two disks) Amazing, these recordings are now nearly 100 years old!









Django Reinhardt and Stefane Grappelly with the Quintet of the Hot Club of France, love this music 









Duke Ellington, a best of two cd set









Benny Goodman and his orchestra Sing, Sing Sing









Count Basie, another best of album


----------



## starthrower

Continuing with more David Murray. I have a stack of CDs I haven't listened to in years.










David Murray: Fast Life
Released 1992
Featuring: Branford Marsalis, John Hicks, Ray Drummond, Idris Muhammad


----------



## Rogerx

Cat Stevens Greatest Hits Album Live Cat Stevens Best Songs


----------



## senza sordino

Guitarmania this afternoon

John Renbourn Sir John Alot of Merrie Englandes Musyk Thyng and ye Grene Knyghte (1968)









Leo Kottke 6 and 12 String Guitar (1969)









John Renbourn and Stefan Grossman Snap a little owl (1978)









Claude Bolling Concerto for Classical Guitar and Jazz Piano Trio (1980)









Paco de Lucia, Al Di Meola and John McLaughlin (1996)


----------



## jim prideaux

Ry Cooder…….

Boomers Story.
Into the purple valley
Paradise and Lunch
Chicken Skin Music
Bop til you drop
Borderline…..

Wonderful music!


----------



## starthrower

Justin Time Records 2001
John Hicks/Ray Drummond/Andrew Cyrille


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Justin Time Records 2009


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Les Chansonniers - Vive la France - Essential French Songs


----------



## starthrower

Milton Nascimento - Clube Da Esquina
Recorded 1972

This is the Milton CD to have. Great songs all the way through! All sung in his native tongue.


----------



## philoctetes

from the "but is it jazz?" category... Jamie Saft, Joe Morris, Mary Halvorson, Gerald Cleaver, Chris Lightcap


----------



## philoctetes

^^^^ imagine a 60-minute avant-garde version of the break from Steppenwolf's Magic Carpet Ride... or an expanded revival of Tony Williams Lifetime...


----------



## Malx

Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die.
The album that allowed Steve Winwood to really do his thing without the constraints of producing single material for the first time.


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Music for Ballet_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti

_Point_


----------



## Rogerx

Bill Withers - Just the two of us


----------



## pianozach

Paul McCartney
NEW
2013

Executive Producer Giles Martin, son of Beatles George Martin

This YouTube playlist is only the bonus tracks on the 2014 'Collector's Edition"


----------



## Duncan

*Dougie MacLean - Butterstone - 1983*









*Dougie MacLean - Fiddle - 1984*









*Dougie MacLean - Singing Land - 1985*


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD DOG / HAPPY MAN
*Bill Frisell *- electric and acoustic guitars, loops and music boxes
Greg Leisz - pedal steel, Dobro, lap steel, Weissenborn, National steel guitar and mandolin
Wayne Horvitz - organ, piano, samples
Viktor Krauss - bass
Jim Keltner - drums and percussion
Ry Cooder - guitar
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower

Released August 1961

An interesting read if your a fan of the label or modern jazz in general.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Rogerx

The Tremeloes - The Origins (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF ROCK)


----------



## jim prideaux

fine morning in the N.E. OF England and I find myself cleaning and tidying up my utility room...………………

So what better on the I-pod than Steely Dan,

Cant buy a thrill
Countdown to Ecstasy
Pretzel Logic ( remember when this came out originally, one of the most perfect 'first sides'!)


----------



## Duncan

jim prideaux said:


> fine morning in the N.E. OF England and *I find myself cleaning and tidying up my utility room...………………*
> 
> So what better on the I-pod than Steely Dan,
> 
> *Cant buy a thrill
> Countdown to Ecstasy
> Pretzel Logic* ( remember when this came out originally, one of the most perfect 'first sides'!)


Wondering why Jim needed three full-length albums to get through "cleaning and tidying up my utility room"? -


----------



## starthrower

Good mood, music! South African jazz/funk.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


>


Jorma and Jack... God Bless them.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Red Terror

The Fugs were doing weird before the Velvets. Highly recommended!


----------



## Red Terror

Duncan said:


> Wondering why Jim needed three full-length albums to get through "cleaning and tidying up my utility room"? -
> 
> View attachment 133081
> 
> 
> View attachment 133082
> 
> 
> View attachment 133083


Looks like my in-laws basement. I was tasked with cleaning the whole mess up-it took me TWO DAYS!


----------



## The3Bs

Late night listening with the Liquid Tension Experiment (LTE):






In this live show LTE does a famous George Gershwin cover


----------



## pianozach

Yeah, spending most of my days at the computer surfing the web, while my 17,000 "songs" in my iTunes plays.

I've been letting it play albums alphabetically, so Friday it was McCartney's *New*, while today it's Chicago's "*Now*" (XXXVI).

Between *New* and *Now* was

New Adventures in Hi-Fi - R.E.M.
Nick of Time - Bonnie Raitt
Nicolai: Symphony In D, Overtures • Mahler: Symphonic Movements 
. . . . . . . . - Karl Anton Rickenbacher: Bamberg Symphony Orchestra
Night and Day - Chicago
A Night at the Opera - Queen
The Nightfly - Donald Fagen
The Nightmare Before Christmas - Danny Elfman
No Complaints Whatsoever - Jan Garrett and J.D. Martin
No Direction Home - Bob Dylan
No World Order - Todd Rundgren
Nomads Indians Saints - Indigo Girls
Northern Seascape - Jim Wilson

and a bunch of individual tracks from albums that start with "N".

*Now*'s not a bad album . . . way more adventurous than Chicago's ballad-y stuff from the 1980s. I wish it had more of that 'dirt' that their youthful exuberance gave their early albums.

Yeah, still missing Terry Kath, I guess.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Ry Cooder…….
> 
> Boomers Story.
> Into the purple valley
> Paradise and Lunch
> Chicken Skin Music
> Bop til you drop
> Borderline…..
> 
> Wonderful music!


Since posting this list I have hammered these albums and my oh my how enjoyable it has been. In the midst of the current circumstances I am now awaiting delivery of a highly praised live recording from the mid 70's 'Live from the Plant'......And it includes the simply wonderful 'Teardrops will fall'...…….So hopefully in a few hours it will become my 'current listening'.


----------



## starthrower

Trane's debut for Impulse. Released 1961


----------



## Enthusiast

RIP Manu Dibango, victim to Covid-19.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Since posting this list I have hammered these albums and my oh my how enjoyable it has been. In the midst of the current circumstances I am now awaiting delivery of a highly praised live recording from the mid 70's 'Live from the Plant'......And it includes the simply wonderful 'Teardrops will fall'...…….So hopefully in a few hours it will become my 'current listening'.


…...and it arrived......and has not disappointed!


----------



## starthrower

Released 1994

Murray's most contemporary sounding record featuring electric funk/blues, reggae, and some 80s Miles influenced fusion tracks.


----------



## Rogerx

The Best of Johnny Mathis


----------



## senza sordino

Stevie Wonder Talking Book (October 1972)









Quincy Jones You've Got it Bad Girl (October 1973)









Mahavishnu Orchestra Birds of Fire (January 1973)









Weather Report Heavy Weather (March 1977)









George Benson Breezin' (May 1976)









All this while working from home.


----------



## jim prideaux

senza sordino said:


> Stevie Wonder Talking Book (October 1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy Jones You've Got it Bad Girl (October 1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahavishnu Orchestra Birds of Fire (January 1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather Report Heavy Weather (March 1977)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Benson Breezin' (May 1976)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this while working from home.


Really rather inspiring Senza......I am currently listening to Relayer by Yes. However I may have to look to your current listening for guidance ie Weather Report and Stevie Wonder......you have also reminded me that years ago I had a great fondness for a particular Benson album 'in flight ' I think was the title!


----------



## senza sordino

jim prideaux said:


> Really rather inspiring Senza......I am currently listening to Relayer by Yes. However I may have to look to your current listening for guidance ie Weather Report and Stevie Wonder......you have also reminded me that years ago I had a great fondness for a particular Benson album 'in flight ' I think was the title!


Thanks, that was a good afternoon of music.

Stevie Wonder in the 1970s was a miraculous period of music making. Talking Book, Music of My Mind, Innervisions, Fullfillingness' First Finale, Songs in the Key of Life. All fantastic.

I have to admit I am not that familiar with much of the music of The Weather Report. I only own that one I listened to yesterday: Heavy Weather. I have listened to a couple others albums only. I will rectify that deficiency soon enough.

My parents owned that George Benson LP, and listened to it often. I got a second hand CD a few years ago. Again, I'm not that familiar with his entire output. I should listen to more.

Relayer is great, but I overdid the English prog rock music last year, and I'm taking a break from my "bread and butter" music. I'll return to my comfort food soon enough, but I'm ready to explore some other music first.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife is looking at Donald Trump speaking on the TV, so I put on Entombed A.D. \m/  \m/


----------



## starthrower

Revisiting a great blues record I played a lot in the late 90s. Features Gregg Allman on one track.


----------



## starthrower

John Prine 1946-2020 RIP


----------



## Rogerx

Love Chronicles Album - Al Stewart


----------



## Dim7




----------



## jegreenwood

John Prine. Rest in Peace.


----------



## starthrower

I dug out my Trilok Gurtu CD collection for a revisit. Listening to Crazy Saints Live at the moment.


----------



## Malx

John Martyn - Solid Air.
I can't remember the number of times I played this album and in particular the title track in the wee small hours.
Nostalgia doesn't get much better than this......


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Red Terror

Quality Prog/Fusion from Quebec. Highly Recommended!


----------



## Red Terror

A Fusion masterpiece via Indonesia:


----------



## senza sordino

Steely Dan Can't Buy a Thrill (November 1972)









Frank Zappa The Grand Wazoo (November 1972)









Mahavishnu Orchestra Inner Mounting Flame (November 1971)









Weather Report Mysterious Traveller (March 1974)









Chicago Chicago VII, their last good album (March 1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Otis Redding "The 25 Best songs" GR 024/16 (Full Album)


----------



## tortkis

Life Goes On - Carla Bley, Andy Sheppard, Steve Swallow (ECM)









Beautiful compositions and interplay.


----------



## ldiat

WEATHER REPORT!! then have to listen to KIONONIA





and also SPYRO GYRA


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

I finally gave up the whole playing albums alphabetically thing, and am now listening to the entire 17,256 item iTunes library on *shuffle*._

_Next 10 up:

Paul Hindemith: Octet for Winds and Strings - Varianten: Maessig bewegt
Sondheim/Angela Lansbury & Len Cariou - Sweeney Todd: Epiphany
Violetta de Outono - Tomorrow Never Knows (live)
Vedera - Satisfy
Todd Rundgren - An Elpee's Worth of Toons

Children's Choir guide choir - Fun, Fun, Fun
The Beatles - Being For the Benefit of Mr. Kite
Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart
Trevor Rabin - Cover Up
John Lee Hooker - Whiskey and Wimmen


----------



## jegreenwood

pianozach said:


> I finally gave up the whole playing albums alphabetically thing, and am now listening the entire 17,256 item iTunes library._
> 
> _Next 10 up:
> 
> Paul Hindemith: Octet for Winds and Strings - Varianten: Maessig bewegt
> Sondheim/Angela Lansbury & Len Cariou - Sweeney Todd: Epiphany
> Violetta de Outono - Tomorrow Never Knows (live)
> Vedera - Satisfy
> Todd Rundgren - An Elpee's Worth of Toons
> 
> Children's Choir guide choir - Fun, Fun, Fun
> The Beatles - Being For the Benefit of Mr. Kite
> Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart
> Trevor Rabin - Cover Up
> John Lee Hooker - Whiskey and Wimmen


But how can you listen to Epiphany without following it up with A Little Priest.


----------



## pianozach

jegreenwood said:


> But how can you listen to Epiphany without following it up with A Little Priest.


Sondheim is even better in moderation . . . ?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Common Listener

The Rolling Stones - _Sticky Fingers_ - "Can't You Hear Me Knocking"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now Diabolical by Satyricon \m/


----------



## Malx

Closing tonights listening with another album that was one for the wee small hours after midnight, perhaps even more so than Solid Air:

Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left.

First rate Lyrics, superb guitar playing, fine arrangements when required - contributions from Richard Thompson among others all adds up to make a memorable first album. A fine artist who sadly left this world far too young.


----------



## pmsummer

MEDDLE
*Pink Floyd*

_Capitol EMI_


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield - The Origins (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF POP - BEST OF R&B)


----------



## senza sordino

Miles Davis In a Silent Way (July 1969)









Frank Zappa Hot Rats (October 1969)









Weather Report debut album (May 1971)









Stevie Wonder Music of my Mind (March 1972)









Chicago V (July 1972)


----------



## ldiat

Weather Report!! have to listen to the Yellowjackets!!


----------



## ldiat

Miles Davis oh have to listen to Dave(wife partied w him!!!)


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Closing tonights listening with another album that was one for the wee small hours after midnight, perhaps even more so than Solid Air:
> 
> Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left.
> 
> First rate Lyrics, superb guitar playing, fine arrangements when required - contributions from Richard Thompson among others all adds up to make a memorable first album. A fine artist who sadly left this world far too young.
> 
> View attachment 133415


Thanks for the inspiration Malx…..I am now listening to Ry Cooder's album Chavez Ravine ( which features the superb '3rd base dodgers stadium', one of the most evocative and elegiac tracks I think I have ever heard)…..Nick Drake next!.....


----------



## jim prideaux

Nick Drake-Bryter Layter.

( Includes two of my favourite songs by Drake....'At the chime of a city clock' and 'Northern Sky'...…..whenever I walk to the match and cross the Wear Bridge 'Northern Sky' often comes into my mind as I look out across the river.....doubt if Nick Drake could find my hometown on a map let alone assume he had ever been here....and the great John Cale plays keyboards on the latter track)


----------



## jim prideaux

No more messing about...….time for.....

Stephen Bishop-On and on/Little Italy

Colin Blunstone-Say you don't mind

John Cale-Dying on the Vine ( from 'Fragments of a rainy season')

( in an interview in the Guardian this week with Alistair Campbell regarding how to deal with this isolation/lockdown stuff his advice appeared to be to listen to as much music as possible....nice one Alistair, following your advice!)…….

and as I now progress to further tidying up in the yard...…

Little Feat-Waiting for Columbus ( again!)


----------



## jim prideaux

Stevie Wonder-disc 2 from 'At the close of a century'....from Superstition through to Creepin'...


----------



## starthrower

Cassandra Wilson: Days Aweigh
1987 JMT Records

This is a superb early effort by Ms. Wilson. She is backed by several top flight jazz musicians. I find it more engaging than the dirge like pop covers she's been doing for the past few decades.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No music all day!! Only "rake the grass" (that's what translate.google tells me) to get ready for fertilizing tomorrow. It's supposed to be like zen, but I had lots of time to get annoyed at people in my mind  Oh...Now I put on Vader, two new songs. That's Polish death metal and I have a beer.


----------



## Rogerx

Top 20 Dean Martin Greatest Hits | Best Of Dean Martin Songs New {Best Music}


----------



## jim prideaux

Donnie Hathaway-Live.

'What's goin on ?.....indeed!

yesterday Stevie Wonder did the job.....today, ' Mr Hathaway'


----------



## Red Terror

Jazz is where rock n roll is at...


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> I finally gave up the whole playing albums alphabetically thing, and am now listening to the entire 17,256 item iTunes library on *shuffle*._
> 
> _Next 10 up:
> 
> Paul Hindemith: Octet for Winds and Strings - Varianten: Maessig bewegt
> Sondheim/Angela Lansbury & Len Cariou - Sweeney Todd: Epiphany
> Violetta de Outono - Tomorrow Never Knows (live)
> Vedera - Satisfy
> Todd Rundgren - An Elpee's Worth of Toons
> 
> Children's Choir guide choir - Fun, Fun, Fun
> The Beatles - Being For the Benefit of Mr. Kite
> Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart
> Trevor Rabin - Cover Up
> John Lee Hooker - Whiskey and Wimmen


I find it quite amusing to listen this way.

That was two days ago.

Today, at this point in time, the next 20 will be

Beethoven - Wellington's Victory (Antal Dorati)
Dean Martin - You Can't Love 'Em All
Me [self recorded choir guide track] - A la nanita nana
Bob Dylan - Visions of Johanna [alternate take]
Melissa Lewis - Fine Before

Avril Lavigne - Losing Grip
Mozart - Piano Concerto #21 in C: 2. Andante
Broadway Cast - I Never Wanted to Love You fr. March of the Falsettos
Buena Vista Social Club - Amor De Loca Juventud
The Beatles - Komm, Gib Mir Deine Hand

Vienna Teng - Lullaby for a Stormy Night
Broadway Cast - The Voice Across the Moors fr. Jane Eyre
George Harrison - Life Itself
John Lennon + - Now and Then 1995
Schubert - Piano Sonata in B flat D 960 2. Andante Sostenuto

Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in C, Op. 8/12 1. Allegro
Ed Sheeran - The A Team
Pink Floyd - Hey You
Daniel Nahmod - Meant to Be
The Beatles - How Do You Tell Someone (Get Back sessions)

I'm already listening to *Wellington's Victory*. Even though I'd never heard it until this year, it came up and I immediately recognized it. Did he write it as some sort of joke? Or was it a simple sell-out money grab?

Supposedly Beethoven had no illusions about its merits, and responded to similar criticism in his own time: *"What I sh!† is better than anything you could ever think up!"*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

The wonderful Brinsley Schwarz set from this 3 CD set.
Way back in the day I had one of the original 2 LP sets which was a limited edition of 20,000.
These days the Man & Hawkwind contributions haven't dated too well but the Brinsleys just seem to sound better and better, a very tight band.


----------



## Malx

Final album tonight:
Poco - Rose of Cimarron.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

ONLY ONE WAR!!!


----------



## Red Terror

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ONLY ONE WAR!!!


Norwegians are a violent lot. :tiphat:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

2003 ECM

Roscoe Mitchell/Malachai Favors/Don Moye


----------



## Red Terror

Along with Derek Bailey, Hans Reichel is one of my very favorite guitarists/composers.


----------



## Rogerx

Sinatra : Come dance with me.


----------



## Red Terror

Masterpiece...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various alt-whatever stuff - sixth and final part this morning.

Velvet Crush - _Teenage Symphonies to God_ (1994):










Violent Femmes - _Add it Up (1981-93)_ (1995):










Wall of Voodoo - _Call of the West_ (1982):










Whiskeytown - _Pneumonia_ (2001):


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Masterpiece...


It's unfortunate that ECM didn't include this one in their 50th Anniversary re-issue series.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> It's unfortunate that ECM didn't include this one in their 50th Anniversary re-issue series.


I've got the 2018 re-master.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> I've got the 2018 re-master.


The last time it was issued in CD was 2001. It's been out of print for years.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> The last time it was issued in CD was 2001. It's been out of print for years.


https://www.highresaudio.com/en/album/view/a6mq9o/steve-tibbetts-yr-remastered


----------



## Rogerx

The Fortunes - You've Got your Troubles


----------



## Red Terror

I wonder why someone like Elliott Sharp isn't as well known as Phillip Glass. Perhaps it's because Sharp is genuinely talented (borderline genius, I'd say).


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vronsky

Dave Pike: Jazz For The Jet Set (1965)


----------



## Vronsky

Red Terror said:


>


Egberto Gismonti is excellent. I suggest _Danca das Cabecas_ (1977) & _Sol do Meio Dia_ (1978), very good albums.


----------



## starthrower

Released 1975
CD re-issue 2010 Wounded Bird

This one may appeal to fans of Oregon, or Herbie Mann's Stone Flute. Great flute playing with exotic percussion.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Perry Como - Greatest Hits (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF POP - BEST OF EASY LISTENING)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## senza sordino

Miles Davis Bitches Brew (March 1970)









Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland (October 1968). Absolutely fantastic, one of my all time favourite albums, a miraculous achievement 









Chicago Transit Authority debut album (April 1969) 









Frank Zappa and the Mother's of Invention Weasels Ripped my Flesh (August 1970)









Santana Abraxas (September 1970) This was on Spotify, I used to have this on cassette, remember those?


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Boychev

Miles Davis - Bitches Brew (1969)


----------



## Vronsky

Ernie Henry: Seven Standards and a Blues (1957)


----------



## Vronsky

Nina Simone: Forbidden Fruit (1961)


----------



## pmsummer

GUITAR IN THE SPACE AGE
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Greg Leisz - guitar, pedal steel guitar
Kenny Wollesen - drums, vibraphone
Tony Scherr - bass
_
OKeh_


----------



## pmsummer

BIRTHDAY BLUES*
ROSEMARY LANE
*Bert Jansch* - vocals, guitars
*Danny Thompson - bass
*Terry Cox - drums
*Ray Warleigh - alto saxophone, flute
*Duffy Power - harmonica
_
Transatlantic_


----------



## Rogerx

The Walker Brothers - Images (Album1967)


----------



## senza sordino

Quincy Jones Smackwater Jack (October 1971)









Chick Corea and Return to Forever Light as a Feather (January 1973)









Chicago VI (June 1973)









Stevie Wonder Innervisions (August 1973)









Steely Dan Pretzel Logic (February 1974)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jim prideaux

Ry Cooder, Little Feat, Donny Hathaway and Stevie Wonder over the last few days and today...……….a number of albums by Paul Simon (Rymin Simon, Still crazy, you're the one) but the album that really stood out was the more recent 'Surprise'...……..superb!


----------



## Barbebleu

Lonely Woman - Modern Jazz Quartet


----------



## pmsummer

A LOVE SUPREME
*John Coltrane* - tenor sax
McCoy Tyner - piano
Jimmy Garrison - bass
Elvin Jones - drums

_Impulse!_


----------



## starthrower

*1992 JMT/2004 Winter & Winter*

Marc Ducret: 6 & 12 String Guitars/Herb Robertson: Trumpet, Fluglehorn/Yves Robert: Trombone/Francois Verly: Percussion


----------



## pmsummer

A SAUCERFUL OF SECRETS
*Pink Floyd*

_Capitol_


----------



## pmsummer

I CAN SEE YOUR HOUSE FROM HERE
*John Scofield* - guitar
*Pat Metheny* - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass
Bill Stewart - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Barbebleu

Lost in a Dream - Paul Motian


----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Love songs from countries and centuries near and far..._ 
*Traditional and Renaissance sources, as well as compositions by Arianna Savall*
Hirundo Maris
*Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice 
_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## Vronsky

Brother Jack McDuff: Do It Now! (1967)


----------



## starthrower

*Peter Herborn: Something Personal*
*1992 JMT/2004 Winter & Winter*

Auryn String Quartet/Tim Berne/Marc Ducret/Django Bates/Lindsey Horner


----------



## starthrower

Lee Konitz 1927-2020

Lee died on April 15th in NYC. Another victim of Covid-19.


----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis & Count Basie - Our Shining Hour ( Full Album )


----------



## Red Terror

A magnificent album. Beck is the best guitarist the Yardbirds ever had.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Lee Konitz 1927-2020
> 
> Lee died on April 15th in NYC. Another victim of Covid-19.


Obviously I'm not putting a like on this. Sad news. I was just listening to him not that long ago.


----------



## starthrower

1987 Denon/Nippon Columbia
John Abercrombie/Joe Lovano/Kenny Werner/Marc Johnson/Don Grolnick/Bob Mintzer

Excellent album I haven't listened to for ages. The 80s synth sounds really take me back and although they are dated they don't sound unattractive. At least not to my ears.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


>


That's the manliest album cover I've ever seen.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Jeff Beck - Wired.


----------



## Common Listener

Barbebleu said:


> Obviously I'm not putting a like on this. Sad news. I was just listening to him not that long ago.


I get that it feels wrong or counterintuitive to "like" an obit but I look at it more as "Thanks for informing us and I like that you've both been affected by this person as I have." At least, that was my rationale behind liking starthrower's recent post on John Prine.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't played this one much but it's hitting the spot right now. The opening track Great Expectations with the Indian musicians is a beautiful performance.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## senza sordino

Chicago III (January 1971)









Funkadelic Maggot Brain (July 1971) The first time I've listened to this. I've known about this album for years, but never listened. It's alright. Not too bad.









Herbie Hancock Sextant (March 1973)









Frank Zappa Waka / Jawaka (July 1972)









Steely Dan Countdown to Ecstasy (July 1973)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kieran

Another new song by Bob Dylan, I Contain Multitudes:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Goes really (s)well with fine chocolate and Fanta sea


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour Meilleurs Succès - The Best of Charles Aznavour Full Album 2019


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1969 for Blue Note

Elvin Jones is famous for being Coltrane's drummer but he recorded many fine albums with his own bands. Probably 30 or more releases. This one features Joe Farrell, George Coleman, and Pepper Adams, among others.


----------



## starthrower

Illumination recorded 1963 featuring Jimmy Garrison, Sonny Simmons, Prince Lasha, and McCoy Tyner.
Dear John C recorded 1965 w/ Charlie Mariano, Hank Jones, Richard Davis, and Roland Hanna.


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW QUARTET
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Abraham Laboriel - bass
Harry Blazer - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
_with Eberhard Weber_
Gary Burton - vibraphone
Michael Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar, electric 12-string guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Eberhard Weber - double bass
Bob Moses - percussion
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of *Carla Bley*_
Gary Burton Quintet
_Gary Burton_ - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - electric 12-string guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Bob Moses - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Red Terror

*Glenn Branca* The Ascension


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
with Eberhard Weber
_Gary Burton_ - vibraphone
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Eberhard Weber - double bass
Dan Gottlieb - drums 
_
ECM_


----------



## Joe B

I've always liked this, brings me back:


----------



## Joe B

I remember this being released when I was in college. These guys have always resonated with me:


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> Last night and this afternoon, all from Spotify
> 
> Chicago Transit Authority (released 1969)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago 2 (January 1970). I listened to the Steve Wilson remaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago III (January 1971)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago V (July 1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago VI (June 1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped Chicago IV because it's a live album, I'm only interested in listening to their studio albums. A few weeks ago I watched the documentary Chicago Now More than Ever, and I'm following in the footsteps of Elgar's Ghost. There's some really good stuff here. My mother got me into Chicago many many years ago.


Just saw your post from Feb. These albums are the ones that defined the group for me. After VI I no longer had any interest into where they were evolving. I used to listen to these endlessly.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## senza sordino

All from Spotify

Mahavishnu Orchestra Apocalypse (April 1974) The first time I've heard this. It wasn't quite what I'd thought It'd be. And I found it quite interesting









Herbie Hancock Thrust (September 1974)









Stevie Wonder Fullfillness' First Finale (July 1974)









Earth, Wind and Fire That's the Way of the World (March 1975)









Steely Dan Katy Lied (March 1975)









This was a fun afternoon into the dinner hour


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> I've always liked this, brings me back:


Uplifting in this horrible time.


----------



## Jacck

Takako Minekawa - Roomic Cube


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Common Listener

senza sordino said:


> Herbie Hancock Thrust (September 1974)


Great record!

(stupid 15 character limit)


----------



## Red Terror

Carnatic Sax + Jazz Flute = BLISS

Highly recommended!


----------



## jim prideaux

Ry Cooder and the Moula Banda Rhythm Aces

Santa Cruz-Big Band Broadcast 1987

Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## starthrower

Released 1989 on Blue Wave Records

A local blues band from my neck of the woods.


----------



## starthrower

Just uploaded to YT a few days ago.


----------



## senza sordino

Here's my Monday afternoon, not a typical Monday afternoon of listening but these aren't typical times.

Weather Report Tale Spinning (May 1975)









Pat Methany Bright Size Life (March 1976)









Lou Rawls When You've Heard Lou You've Heart it All (January 1977) My parents owned this LP, I haven't heard it for decades. What a voice. This is the one with Lady Love. Takes me back to the late seventies 









Steely Dan The Royal Scam (May 1976)









Fleetwood Mac self titled album (July 1975) I don't think I've heard this album in its entirety, maybe just the singles released. I think Christie MacVie was my favourite. It's nice that the band used three different singers.


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Old Hits (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF FOLK ROCK)


----------



## SONNET CLV

This one:









which is celebrating its 40th anniversary since its U.S. release, April 21, 1980.

Some good stuff here.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Genesis: Selling England By the Pound

I pull this one out every couple of months and immediately think, "Damn, this is a really good album."


----------



## Malx

Red Terror said:


>


Thats not the cover I remember from my two disc LP set!


----------



## elgar's ghost

SONNET CLV said:


> This one:
> 
> View attachment 134249
> 
> 
> which is celebrating its 40th anniversary since its U.S. release, April 21, 1980.
> 
> Some good stuff here.


I thought it was certainly better than the two Who albums which followed. Empty Glass reminds me of a sort of follow-up to _The Who by Numbers_ in a way.


----------



## Red Terror

Harry Nilsson, the American Beatle...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

QUAH
*Jorma Kaukonen*
_with_ Tom Hobson
_
Grunt_


----------



## Joe B

On the road earlier:


----------



## Joe B

Last spin of the day:


----------



## senza sordino

Stevie Wonder Songs in the Key of Life (September 1976)









Fleetwood Mac Rumours (February 1977) 









Steely Dan Aja (September 1977) That's two of us today 









Weather Report Black Market (March 1976)









Pat Metheny Water Colours (June 1977)


----------



## Marc

Working at home and listening to Palais Schaumburg (Das Single Kabinett, 1982).










What was I thinking? :lol:


----------



## starthrower

I bought this one recently. May appeal to Afro Beat fans.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

Harry Nilsson


----------



## Red Terror

A one-off recording by the supergroup, Bahia Black. Highly recommended.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Radames

Ian Dury


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## philoctetes

Gone deep into the Crimson lately... was unfamiliar with the early albums, between the first and Red... this one is a keeper... sometimes the drums and guitars remind me of Spirit...


----------



## philoctetes

also this from the Double Trio has some insane jams...


----------



## pmsummer

ATOM HEART MOTHER
*Pink Floyd*
_
EMI-Harvest_


----------



## Malx

Dylan, Blood on the Tracks.


----------



## starthrower

A great album I've been neglecting since I acquired a copy a few years ago.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## aleazk

I'm listening to the music from the first Terminator movie. One of the best pure synthesizer film scores ever!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfzW_wEeYxk76g6wdH-02u1h5XW7RIdqG


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Malx

Portishead - Dummy.
Finally getting round to giving this band a listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> ATOM HEART MOTHER
> *Pink Floyd*
> _
> EMI-Harvest_


Love this album! I suppose the follow-up _Meddle_ is more accomplished but this is the one I much prefer. It has a lovely hazy bucolic feel running through it.


----------



## Joe B

Had to spend a few hours on the road taking my wife to/from a doctor's appointment. Spent the time listening to these:


----------



## senza sordino

Fleetwood Mac Tusk. (October 1979) I'm not sure I've heard this all the way through before. And I don't want to ever again. It's a sad follow up to Rumours in my opinion. It would have been hard to follow after the success of Rumours and they don't have to make Rumours 2, but this album just doesn't cut it. 









Steely Dan Gaucho (November 1980)









Pat Metheny 80/81 (October 1980), terrific stuff









Weather Report Mr Gone (September 1978)









Spyro Gyra Carnaval (September 1980). I think my mother bought this in the early 80s, it was vaguely familiar and lots of fun


----------



## Common Listener

senza sordino said:


> Fleetwood Mac Tusk. (October 1979) I'm not sure I've heard this all the way through before. And I don't want to ever again. It's a sad follow up to Rumours in my opinion. It would have been hard to follow after the success of Rumours and they don't have to make Rumours 2, but this album just doesn't cut it.


If you compare _Tusk_ to _Rumours_, I agree that _Tusk_ comes up short but, taken as itself, it's still a really good album to me. Like some other double albums, it may be more of an album to an album and a half, and Lindsay Buckingham was in a (perhaps understandably) strange mood (though even "The Ledge," "Not That Funny," and "I Known I'm Not Wrong" and, of course, "Tusk" work for me in a funny way) but I wouldn't want to do without Stevie Nicks' contributions of "Sara," "Storms," "Sisters of the Moon," "Angel." and "Beautiful Child" or Christine McVie's "Brown Eyes." What's missing is some coherent power to balance Nicks and McVie like "The Chain" and what have you, but I still like it. Well, and it's missing some of the good humor in places and the almost spooky ethereality and/or complexity in others. But that's just how great the first two albums in this phase were. The first iffy album of this model of Fleetwood Mac (and last, because the later stuff was definitively worse), for me, is _Mirage_, though even that's got some good stuff like "Gypsy."


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Wadada is thoroughly amazing ... you'd never mistake him for anyone else. He's probably my favorite Jazz composer/musician.


----------



## starthrower

This is a wonderful collection of music by America's original independent solo acoustic guitar artist.


----------



## pmsummer

IF I COULD ONLY REMEMBER MY NAME
*David Crosby* - vocals, guitars
Graham Nash - guitar, vocal
Jerry Garcia - electric guitar
Neil Young - guitars, vocals
Jorma Kaukonen - electric guitar
Laura Allan - autoharp, vocal
Gregg Rolie - piano
Phil Lesh - bass
Jack Casady - bass
Bill Kreutzmann - drums
Michael Shrieve - drums
Mickey Hart - drums 
Joni Mitchell - vocals
David Freiberg, Paul Kantner, Grace Slick - vocals​_
Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon*

_OGB_ via _Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

ROOTS IN THE SKY
*Oregon*

_OGB_ via _Elektra_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ascension*

Coltrane's late music wears me out. It's all of that pounding on the beat with little letup.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dexter Gordon, Go*

Oh gosh, this is good.


----------



## Opera For Life

I know, I know, it seems less exalted than most posts here, but don't knock it till you've tried it, I'm not the first person to find some simple counterpoint in Metal very pleasing


----------



## tortkis

Red Terror said:


> Wadada is thoroughly amazing ... you'd never mistake him for anyone else. He's probably my favorite Jazz composer/musician.


Wadada Leo Smith recorded creative duo albums with different drummers, and that one with Blackwell is my favorite. Another one I love as well is America with Jack Dejohnette.


----------



## Vronsky

Jim Hall: Concierto (1975)


----------



## Vronsky

Wynton Kelly & Wes Montgomery: Smokin' at the Half Note (1965)


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## senza sordino

I am doing something I have wanted to do for sometime, listen to most or all of U2's studio albums. I used to like U2 back in the 80s and 90s. But I fell off the bandwagon long ago. I want to revisit their music, starting at the beginning. I have plenty of free time right now, and a Spotify account.

U2

Boy (October 1980) A very good debut album









October (October 1981), a good follow up









War (February 1983) Probably my favorite album, every track is solid and still relevant. 









The Unforgettable Fire (October 1984), not bad. I really liked this album at one time, but for me, it doesn't stand up to repeated listening. I haven't heard it through from start to finish for years, and I didn't miss it, unlike the previous three.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONG SURRENDER
*Over The Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Vronsky

Anouar Brahem: Blue Maqams (2017)


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE LONG SURRENDER
> *Over The Rhine*
> 
> _Great Speckled Dog_


What is the reference point for this PM?


----------



## starthrower

Atlantic Jazz 1956


----------



## starthrower

This one is off the charts fantastic!


----------



## NLAdriaan

Frank Zappa: Make a jazz noise here!

Proof that music genres are useless, it's just all there: brilliant composing, brilliant musicianship and everything mixed up into a melting pot. Pop, Rock, Jazz, Classical, Zappa is playing each category and it is always credible. Only his lyrics are a bit adolescent. Would have been nice if he had worked with lyrics/poems of others.


----------



## NLAdriaan

starthrower said:


> This one is off the charts fantastic!











Absolutely, also with this original artwork. Produced by Nesuhi Ertegun. Heavenly lengthy tracks


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vronsky

Thad Jones: Detroit-New York Junction (1956)


----------



## starthrower

Recorded December 23, 1955


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Miles Davis, Kind of Blue
*

I saw the Miles Ahead movie - some fact, a lot of fiction - but Don Cheadle sure does a good Miles impression, even on the trumpet. Anyway, it's another excuse to dust this one off.


----------



## Malx

Premiata Forneria Marconi - A Ghost.


----------



## senza sordino

Part two listening to U2.

The Joshua Tree (October 1987), I still like this album









Rattle and Hum (October 1988) A band with its roots in punk, and not the blues, should not try to make this album. Some songs are fine, but many just don't work. 









Achtung Baby (November 1991). I like this album. It's a testament to this band that they can reinvent themselves with a relatively strong album after their last disappointing album. 









Zooropa (July 1993) Here's where I get off the bus. I don't like this album, the sound is too industrial, too mechanical. 









Best of 1980-1990 I listened to disk two, all the B sides to their hit singles. I haven't heard most of these songs for decades. 








1. "The Three Sunrises"	"The Unforgettable Fire" single	
2.	"Spanish Eyes"	"I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For" single	
3.	"Sweetest Thing"	"Where the Streets Have No Name" single	
4.	"Love Comes Tumbling"	"The Unforgettable Fire" single	
5.	"Bass Trap" (Best Of edit)	"The Unforgettable Fire" single	
6.	"Dancing Barefoot" "When Love Comes to Town" single	
7.	"Everlasting Love" "All I Want Is You" single	
8.	"Unchained Melody" "All I Want Is You" single	
9.	"Walk to the Water"	"With or Without You" single	
10.	"Luminous Times (Hold on to Love)"	"With or Without You" single	
11.	"Hallelujah Here She Comes" (Best Of edit)	"Desire" single	
12.	"Silver and Gold"	"Where the Streets Have No Name" single	
13.	"Endless Deep"	"Two Hearts Beat as One" single	
14.	"A Room at the Heartbreak Hotel" (Best Of edit)	"Angel of Harlem" single	
15.	"Trash, Trampoline and the Party Girl"

Do I keep going listening to the discography of U2?


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Murray Greatest hits - Best Songs of Anne Murray - Greatest Old Country Love songs of all time


----------



## Vronsky

Curtis Fuller: Soul Trombone (1961)


----------



## atsizat

A melancholic turkish song from the year of 1981


----------



## Flamme




----------



## atsizat

Flamme said:


>


Why am I the only one whose video link doesnt show up like this?


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> Why am I the only one whose video link doesnt show up like this?


Life sucks sometimes atsizat but you can put the name in your own you tube, who knows.


----------



## NLAdriaan

atsizat said:


> Why am I the only one whose video link doesnt show up like this?


Easy, just handtype video before and /video after the link to your youtube video and put each of the two words between square brackets: [ and ] and [/ ]


----------



## Art Rock

Or use the insert video button (second from right above the quick reply box) and follow instructions.


----------



## atsizat

A Turkish Song from the year of 1976


----------



## atsizat

NLAdriaan said:


> Easy, just handtype video before and /video after the link to your youtube video and put each of the two words between square brackets: [ and ] and [/ ]


[video]...link....[/video]

And it doesnt work.









As you see from the pic, links are just seen as links, the same. You follow me?


----------



## ldiat

atsizat said:


> Why am I the only one whose video link doesnt show up like this?


check out the capture and that is where one copies the url link then clicks on the icon and the paste to the open bar


----------



## atsizat

ldiat said:


> check out the capture and that is where one copies the url link then clicks on the icon and the paste to the open bar


Check out the post above.


----------



## bharbeke

[VIDEO ]https://youtu.be/YOGrAwOKJK4[/VIDEO]

It will look like the above, just without the space between the O and the ]. Inside of YouTube, I click the Share button near the Thumbs Up/Like button, then click the choice to copy the URL.

Edit: I see your link is from the mobile YouTube site. Try it in the desktop site or the app, and see if that gives you better results.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kind of fun! The last one I heard was the Temptations and Black Sabbath


----------



## atsizat

bharbeke said:


> [VIDEO ]https://youtu.be/YOGrAwOKJK4[/VIDEO]
> 
> It will look like the above, just without the space between the O and the ]. Inside of YouTube, I click the Share button near the Thumbs Up/Like button, then click the choice to copy the URL.
> 
> Edit: I see your link is from the mobile YouTube site. Try it in the desktop site or the app, and see if that gives you better results.


It doesnt work on me. Thats what i am trying to make you guys understand.


----------



## Rogerx

Best Songs Of John Denver - John Denver Greatest Hits Full Album 2017


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> It doesnt work on me. Thats what i am trying to make you guys understand.


We are trying to help, so I suggest it's on your site.


----------



## Red Terror

senza sordino said:


> Part two listening to U2.
> 
> Achtung Baby (November 1991). I like this album. It's a testament to this band that they can reinvent themselves with a relatively strong album after their last disappointing album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zooropa (July 1993) Here's where I get off the bus. I don't like this album, the sound is too industrial, too mechanical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I keep going listening to the discography of U2?


Senza, I was a U2 fan in my teens and your post (plus boredom) has compelled to revisit three albums which I feel to be their strongest: Achtung Baby, Zooropa, and POP.

U2 were at their best when they weren't trying to be American and simply embraced their 'Europeanness'. POP received mixed reactions when it was first released but I recall being fascinated by their embrace of techno/electronic sounds. I think this was their last great offering. I would encourage you to listen to POP and would also be curious to hear your verdict.

Happy listening!


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


> We are trying to help, so I suggest it's on your site.







I put it with no space but it is just seen as a link. Do you follow me?

Here's the picture of screen shot (hope this can at least be seen):


----------



## Rogerx

Sezen Aksu - Köprü (Official Audio)
Yes sir I do.


----------



## Red Terror

Wonder what it might feel to be atop the Himalayas and survey all that is beneath? Have a listen to this...


----------



## regenmusic

Check out the long solo that starts around 6:17


----------



## Vronsky

Funkadelic: Let's Take It to the Stage (1975)


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


> Wonder what it might feel to be atop the Himalayas and survey all that is beneath? Have a listen to this...


Ooh, I haven't listened to this for years. Thanks for reminder.


----------



## Duncan

Barbebleu said:


> What is the reference point for this PM?











If I may take the liberty of replying on PM's behalf - (he's notoriously reclusive, wildly temperamental, and doesn't do interviews... wait... that's me, not him... never mind...)

"Album Review: Over the Rhine - "The Long Surrender" (Great Speckled Dog) -

https://www.nodepression.com/album-review-over-the-rhine-the-long-surrender-great-speckled-dog/

Karin Bergquist (half of the husband/wife duo at the core of Over the Rhine since 1991) could sing a grocery list and make it compelling, so just imagine her smoldering vocals and unique phrasing on such lines as "I sing the bebop apocalypse/Lean into you, God's hands on my hips/Grip the midnight microphone/Steel every cell of my flesh and bone/I wrestle my angel in smoky stage lights/Climb Jacob's Ladder two thousand more flights."

These lines from "Infamous Love Song" - there are many such stirring moments on The Long Surrender - combine with others on the album's 13 tracks of sublime drama and dripping emotion to form a complete and utterly enthralling whole.

Vocalist and multi-instrumentalist Bergquist and husband Linford Detweiler teamed up with producer Joe Henry (Mavis Staples, Elvis Costello, Loudon Wainwright III), who co-wrote two of the tracks, in this work of cinematic scope with hints of Brechtian brilliance and echoes of Lady Day's emotionally wrought middle career crooning.

The ubiquitous Lucinda Williams lends her voice in a duet with Bergquist on "Undammed", and the two are practically mirror images of eachother, with the former lending a bit more gravel.

The Long Surrender and the track "Rave On" both feature lines from the poem by B.H. Fairchild, also called "Rave On." Poetry appears to be crucial to Bergquist, as she used Bukowski's "Bluebird" as fleeting inspiration for the slow torchy jazz of "There's A Bluebird In My Heart". Obviously, Bergquist knows her stuff, for the album's resulting feel is one of poetic seduction.

There's also an air of patience and letting go on the record, themes of maturity and allowing events to unfold over the long haul, not trying to force or sway issues too much while finding grace in humor. In what seems like a story about a collection of oddball church members in "Only God Can Save Us Now" ("Bob leads the congregation when he sings How Now Brown Cow … Jean says Fuzzy wuzzy fuzzy wuzzy was a bear … Miss Cleve sings Hallelujah from the choir in her chair") is actually an ode to the nursing home residents with whom Bergqauist's mother, after suffering a debilitating stroke, resides. It's enough to bring a tear as well as a laugh of recognition to anyone with aging parents.

One of the many highlights is "The King Knows How" which weaves references to Elvis and Hank Williams sung with enough enthralling phrasing and inflection to make even the most jaded Billie Holiday fan simply glow inside. The ache and longing is palpable when Bergquist sings "I'm as lonely as anybody/Who's cryin' on a Friday night./You know that lonesome Whippoorwill?/I know a girl who is bluer still."

This is one we highly recommend."

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m5lRh9fGEkjODJbMTPCYyxnZxAZ0p1U8k

This is the kind of classic undeservedly obscure selection that makes PMSummers - "PMSUMMERS" - all caps - a genuine credit to the forum...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Common Listener

atsizat said:


> I put it with no space but it is just seen as a link. Do you follow me?
> 
> Here's the picture of screen shot (hope this can at least be seen):


As another poster indicated (and as another, I guess, was demonstrating without explanation), quit using "m.youtube.com" urls and use "www.youtube.com."

[video ]https://*www*.youtube.com/watch?v=GZPHbb3_-v4[/video]


----------



## Duncan

*Alvin Lee and Mylon LeFevre - "On The Road To Freedom"*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mvvsMRSUg9eNEBydDTqEiYvgyTXJR8pdY

"On the Road to Freedom is an album by English rock musician Alvin Lee and American gospel singer Mylon LeFevre. Released in November 1973, it was the first solo project by Lee, who had achieved international success through his leadership of the blues rock band Ten Years After. The album was recorded at Lee's home studio in south Oxfordshire, which he and LeFevre built especially for the project. The guest musicians at the sessions included George Harrison, Steve Winwood, Jim Capaldi, Ron Wood and Mick Fleetwood. "Fallen Angel" and the Harrison-composed "So Sad (No Love of His Own)" were issued as singles from the album.

On the Road to Freedom was well received by music critics, although Lee's more subtle guitar playing and new musical direction were not welcomed by fans of Ten Years After."


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

Etta James: At Last! (1960)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

My son just sent me this to look at and I was blown away by the artistry of the song. Guy had a children's pop up book that he uses to show the lyrics and tell the story of the song, which is also really poetic without being pretentious. One of the coolest things I've seen in a while.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## senza sordino

Red Terror said:


> Senza, I was a U2 fan in my teens and your post (plus boredom) has compelled to revisit three albums which I feel to be their strongest: Achtung Baby, Zooropa, and POP.
> 
> U2 were at their best when they weren't trying to be American and simply embraced their 'Europeanness'. POP received mixed reactions when it was first released but I recall being fascinated by their embrace of techno/electronic sounds. I think this was their last great offering. I would encourage you to listen to POP and would also be curious to hear your verdict.
> 
> Happy listening!


I agree with your "American" comment.

I did listen to Pop and the two albums after.

Pop (March 1997), I found it irritating and noisy. 









All That You Can't Leave Behind (October 2000), except for the single A Beautiful Day, I was unimpressed. 









How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb (November 2004). White noise









No more U2 for me for the next few years. I just couldn't go further in their discography. My favorite albums are Boy, War, and Achtung Baby, with The Joshua Tree and October rounding out the top five. After that I hope never to heard those other albums ever again.


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters Greatest Hits Collection Full Album - The Carpenter Songs Best Songs of The Carpenter


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> I agree with your "American" comment.
> 
> I did listen to Pop and the two albums after.
> 
> Pop (March 1997),
> 
> *I found it irritating and noisy. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All That You Can't Leave Behind (October 2000), except for the single A Beautiful Day,*
> 
> I was unimpressed. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb (November 2004).
> 
> *White noise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No more U2 for me for the next few years*.
> 
> I just couldn't go further in their discography. My favorite albums are Boy, War, and Achtung Baby, with The Joshua Tree and October rounding out the top five.
> 
> *After that* *I hope never to hear those other albums ever again.*


Don't hold back, Senza, tell us what you really think - :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Duncan said:


> Don't hold back, Senza, tell us what you really think - :lol:


I admit this wasn't a particularly objective review. It says more about me and my musical sensibilities and less about the actual music, which I'm sure millions of people like. Actual objective criticism is tough to do, and should not be taken too seriously. Yet, I say this while I do read and digest what other critics have to say about music, movies, books etc. Is this something many people do: on one hand dismiss a critic yet read their reviews?

And my favorite response I've seen to a critic is attributed to Max Reger who said "I am in the smallest room in the house with your criticism in front of me, soon it will be behind me."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! It's Steve Clark live in Vegas 2013! <3


----------



## Red Terror

This album still holds up nicely today. U2's best, I think.

The album art is also fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA Gold The Very Best Songs Of ABBA Full Album


----------



## Red Terror

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


> ABBA Gold The Very Best Songs Of ABBA Full Album


On Mobile, I cannot share video. Let's do it on PC.


----------



## atsizat

To answer the question, no, I don't know where I am going to, Diana.


----------



## Flamme

I was 7 years old back then, fell and cut my vein...


----------



## atsizat

This is damn depressing






I do thank deceased Francis Lai for this depressing work of his. It goes even better when drunk. Perfect.


----------



## Malx

Idlewild South - Allman Brothers.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love this! My favorite Def Leppard album <3 Great songs and killer guitar solos. HEY! 40 years old, a classic!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more Def Leppard for me! High n' dry remastered from new box set: The Early Years. Sounds just like I remember. The sound of my early teens, this time with some whisky


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## senza sordino

Steven Wilson (born 1967) today. He grew up listening to prog rock of the 70's and it shows. I like this music.

Grace For Drowning (September 2011). 









The Raven that Refused to Sing (and other stories) (February 2013). This album I bought recently as an addition to an Amazon purchase. I really like this, and the album art and lyrics make it seem like an old concept album from the 70's. 









Hand. Cannot. Erase (February 2015). The least favorite of these three, but I still mostly liked it. My only complaint was that a couple of songs were more like pop songs and some of this music was too metallic, too much like heavy metal. But overall not bad.









There is quite a bit a variety of sounds created, a variety of instruments: guitars, pianos, drums, bass guitars, melotron, saxophone, flute etc. Jazz, prog, metal are all influences.


----------



## Vronsky

Red Norvo Trio: Move (1950)


----------



## Art Rock

Because of the pandemic, my favourite artist Steven Wilson has postponed the release of his new album until 2021. To compensate, I just listened to my favourite track from his previous album, _To the bone_ (2017). _Pariah _is a beautiful albeit somewhat depressing song with Ninet Tayeb providing fabulous additional vocals. The video is amazing as well.


----------



## Vronsky

Lloyd Miller: Oriental Jazz (1968)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> To answer the question, no, I don't know where I am going to, Diana.


atsizat ...who is Diana if I may ask?


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


> atsizat ...who is Diana if I may ask?


The singer who asks if you know where you are going to.


----------



## starthrower

Two great albums that are in no way related other than that they were both originally released on Atlantic Records. The Ornette album features Don Cherry, Ed Blackwell, and Scott LaFaro. The Kirk/Hibbler album mostly features Ellington material, and Daybreak based on a theme by Ferde Grofe. Gunther Schuller wrote some great liner notes for the 1961 Ornette Coleman release.


----------



## atsizat

Let's go a little local (Turkish)


----------



## Flamme

Im so fckn nostalgic about 80s...Even its dark side


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

Recorded in Toronto 1975
A&M Records / Verve CD re-issue


----------



## senza sordino

Joni Mitchell Court and Spark (January 1974) Terrific album. 









Heart Dreamboat Annie (released September 1975 in Canada, released January 1976 USA) You'd be forgiven for thinking this was a Canadian band back then. Heart were based here in Vancouver and this album was recorded here. It got a lot of airplay here. My mother bought the album. I think it's a really good debut album, as debut albums go. The original band members (not the sisters Ann and Nancy who joined later) moved north to avoid the draft. 









Rush Fly by Night (February 1975) 









Rush 2112 (April 1976)









Boston debut album (August 1976)









This music takes me back to that brief period in my life shortly after emigrating, and then moving countries again. Nostalgia is a powerful feeling in me, and listening to some particular music, such as this, takes me back to those days.


----------



## Rogerx

Caterina Valente - Greatest Hits (Full Album)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

3 and half hour show uploaded last month. Not exactly high fidelity vision & sound but watchable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Vader, old time death metal from Poland. I might just have to get a cd by them soon. It's nice to cruise along slowly to


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since my last post, I've tried to play piano too...So death metal, Mozart then Donna Summer! Haven't seen this clip before <3


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Devil Take The Hindmost


----------



## senza sordino

Joni Mitchell Hejira (November 1976)









Bruce Cockburn Dancing in the Dragon's Jaws (August 1979)









Neil Young Rust Never Sleeps (June 1979)









Rush A Farewell to Kings (September 1977)









Rush Hemispheres (October 1978)


----------



## elgar's ghost

R.I.P. David Roback (April 4th 1958 - February 25th 2020). I didn't find out about his death until a couple of weeks ago - perhaps appropriate as he was a somewhat elusive figure.

Mazzy Star - _She Hangs Brightly_ (1990):










Mazzy Star - _So Tonight That I Might See_ (1993):










Mazzy Star - _Among My Swan_ (1996):


----------



## jim prideaux

Mark Hollis-eponymous.

Talk Talk-Spirit of Eden.


----------



## Common Listener

senza sordino said:


> Rush A Farewell to Kings (September 1977)


My favorite Rush album.



elgars ghost said:


> R.I.P. David Roback (April 4th 1958 - February 25th 2020). I didn't find out about his death until a couple of weeks ago - perhaps appropriate as he was a somewhat elusive figure.
> 
> Mazzy Star - _She Hangs Brightly_ (1990):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazzy Star - _So Tonight That I Might See_ (1993):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazzy Star - _Among My Swan_ (1996):


Sad news. Great band.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Sweden's most famous jazz record.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> 3 and half hour show uploaded last month. Not exactly high fidelity vision & sound but watchable.


I don't know whether to say "thank you" or "Turn that crap down !!"


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> I don't know whether to say "thank you" or "Turn that crap down !!"


I've yet to get to the 30 minute performance of No Quarter which is really the only number I want to hear from this show.


----------



## Joe B

Suddenly needed a fix of Pat Benatar. Hard to believe, pun intended, but in a 3 disc All-Time Greatest Hits, and no "Precious Time"? Somebody wasn't thinking:









*Prisoner of Love
Fire and Ice
Shadows of the Night
Heartbreaker
Hard to Believe
Hell is for Children
You Better Run
Promises in the Dark*

Unfortunately, these discs were recorded with a great deal of compression. Too bad Andy VanDette didn't get a hold of the original masters. I'd love to hear what was really captured.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Today I cracked open my recently purchased 52 CD box set of blues music from the Documents Label, 233168, titled _ABC OF THE BLUES, The Ultimate Collection From The Delta To The Big Cities_. This is the Special Edition set that comes with the Hohner Historic Puck Harmonica.









I didn't open or play the harmonica (I have a couple of Hohner Chromonicas which have served me well over the years when doing my poor Toots Thielemanns imitations...), but I did play Disc 1, which features two bluesmen: Kokomo Arnold (tracks 1-10) and Billy Boy Arnold (11-20). Kokomo plays and sings in recordings from the 1930s or so, glorious ol' time blues that often made me smile at the lyrics; Billy Boy was more rock-n-roll styled blues, 1950s vintage stuff. Both rocked, in their own different ways, and the music led me to other bluesmen in my collection, including The Yardbirds, who recorded Billy Boy Arnold's tune "I Wish You Would". And song led to song.

I thoroughly enjoyed my listening session with Volume 1 of this set, and I look forward to proceeding through the box. Only 51 discs to go.

If I don't got the blues yet, I'm likely to get 'em. This stuff can be contagious, too.


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> Suddenly needed a fix of Pat Benatar. Hard to believe, pun intended, but in a 3 disc All-Time Greatest Hits, and no "Precious Time"? Somebody wasn't thinking:


Coincidentally my wife and I were watching the Precious Time video a few nights ago. In my opinion, her best song with some really great guitar work from Neil Giraldo. I was scratching my head in disbelieve that the song is 39 years old.


----------



## starthrower

James McMurtry - Too Long In The Wasteland

1989 release from the Texas songwriter. Features David Grissom on guitars


----------



## Barbebleu

Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne. Their last album and a gem. Jeff Tweedy was showing signs of the great songwriter he quickly became and Jay Farrar was, well, Jay Farrar, inimitable.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> James McMurtry - Too Long In The Wasteland
> 
> 1989 release from the Texas songwriter. Features David Grissom on guitars


I've got a few albums with Dave Grissom and Jerry Garcia. Good stuff.


----------



## Joe B

starthrower said:


> Coincidentally my wife and I were watching the Precious Time video a few nights ago. In my opinion, her best song with some really great guitar work from Neil Giraldo. I was scratching my head in disbelieve that the song is 39 years old.


If there were to be only one Pat Benatar tune, "Precious Time" would be it for me.


----------



## starthrower

Released 1974

Stanley Clarke - bass guitar, double bass, guitar, piano, vocals
Jan Hammer - keyboards
Bill Connors - guitar
Tony Williams - drums
Airto Moreira - percussion on "Life Suite"
David Taylor - trombone, brasses
Jon Faddis, James Buffington, Lew Soloff, Garnett Brown, Peter Gordon - brasses


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> I've got a few albums with Dave Grissom and Jerry Garcia. Good stuff.


Can you give me the titles of the albums you like? The songwriting is very good on the album I have. I bought it after seeing him on the American TV show, Austin City Limits with Grissom. But I haven't heard anything else but the first record.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Can you give me the titles of the albums you like? The songwriting is very good on the album I have. I bought it after seeing him on the American TV show, Austin City Limits with Grissom. But I haven't heard anything else but the first record.


My apologies Starthrower. Wrong David. It's not Grissom I have, its Grisman! Sorry to have got your hopes up.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> My apologies Starthrower. Wrong David. It's not Grissom I have, its Grisman! Sorry to have got your hopes up.


No problem. I'm familiar with Grisman, the great mandolin player. I have his early quintet records with Tony Rice.


----------



## Malx

Pink Floyd, Ummagumma - the live album only. 
I'm afraid I find the studio album a tad pretentious, with only Granchester Meadows getting a minor plus from this listener.









Then something else Pink - but completely different.


----------



## pianozach

I just finished up listening to *Ronnie Montrose's Open Fire*, an instrumental album that is superb.


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> I just finished up listening to *Ronnie Montrose's Open Fire*, an instrumental album that is superb.


I bought that one over 40 years ago when I was in high school.


----------



## senza sordino

Leo Kottke 6 and 12 String Guitar (December 1969) A fabulous guitar player. This was recorded in one afternoon. 









The Flying Burrito Brothers The Guilded Palace of Sin (February 1969)









The Band self titled album, their second album (September 1969)









Neil Young Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (May 1969)









The Allman Brothers Band Idlewild South (September 1970)


----------



## starthrower

Five of my faves!


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> Five of my faves!


Thanks. Yes, this was a good afternoon. In between online classes I gave.


----------



## Rogerx

Nat King Cole Greatest Hits - Best Songs Of Nat King Cole - The Very Best of Nat King Cole


----------



## jim prideaux

One of my brothers recommended Talk Talk albums...…..What the 80's synth pop band?

How wrong could I have been. They had evolved into something else.....something entirely different!

Spirit of Eden
Laughing Stock
Mark Hollis...the 'leader' of Talk Talk made one eponymous solo album...…

Remarkable music and a great journey as I become increasingly familiar with this 'challenging music'...….


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> _Pink Floyd, Ummagumma - the live album only.
> I'm afraid I find the studio album a tad pretentious, with only Granchester Meadows getting a minor plus from this listener._
> 
> View attachment 135359


Totally agree - it was almost as if Floyd were admitting that they were still getting to know Gilmour, at least in terms of gelling in the studio.

Listening to the Kinks' second, third and fourth albums - each one a step forward from its predecessor.

_Kinda Kinks_ (1965):










_The Kinks Kontroversy_ (1965):










_Face to Face_ (1966):


----------



## starthrower

Music from Finland.


----------



## cellomeitzen

I love Autechre!


----------



## starthrower

An eBay vendor was selling four Steve Coleman CDs for ten dollars so I bit. This one was recorded in 1998. Here's a link with track listing, liner notes, personnel, and recording info.
https://m-base.com/recordings/the-sonic-language-of-myth/


----------



## Malx

The Doors - The Doors.
As first albums go this rates pretty high. I reckon everyone should listen to 'The End' every once in a while - a track that seems to me to be of its time and simultaneously timeless.


----------



## senza sordino

The Flying Burrito Brothers Burrito Deluxe (April 1970). There is a cover on Wild Horses on this album, before The Rolling Stones released their version. The first time I listened to this album, not bad but nothing like their first album.









Neil Young After the Gold Rush (September 1970) Terrific









Joni Mitchell Ladies of the Canyon (March 1970)









Crosby, Stills and Nash self titled debut album (May 1969)









Crosby Stills Nash and Young Deja Vu (March 1970)


----------



## starthrower

That Joni album is a jewel. Such a great recording too. A good friend of mine had two copies of the CSN&Y box set so he gave me one. I need to listen to it.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> That Joni album is a jewel. Such a great recording too. A good friend of mine had two copies of the CSN&Y box set so he gave me one. I need to listen to it.


Yes, Joni Mitchell's album is terrific. Lots of radio airplay over the years here in Canada of the music of Joni Mitchell and Neil Young because of CanCon (Canadian Content rules on the radio). I discovered the music of The Flying Burrito Brothers here on TC, thanks everyone! Those CSN and CSNY albums I had on cassette. I threw out all of my cassettes several years ago. I like the albums, though I prefer the second.

I am discovering lots of music because I now have Spotify, and because I'm here on TC. I would pay more for Spotify if I knew royalties increased.

Starthrower, I like your taste in music too. I think we have a similar taste in music, both classical and non classical.


----------



## starthrower

The CSN, and Neil Young I avoided like the plague for decades due to overexposure on radio. But since I've not listened to commercial radio for decades I'm starting to tolerate it again. Joni never got much airplay in the states. And Bruce Cockburn even less which is why I treasure his albums. Anybody who can write great songs and play guitar at a high level of artistry has my admiration. And I really love great acoustic guitar work.


----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits - Greatest Hits (Full Album) 2018. HD.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

New Zappa 1970 live/studio 4 disc set coming in June. Details here:
http://www.sidestagemagazine.com/fr...tion-of-studio-stream-portuguese-fenders-now/

Audio preview:


----------



## starthrower

Very cool album!










Adramelech: Book of Angels Volume 22 All compositions by John Zorn.

Jon Madof - guitar
Frank London - trumpet
Matt Darriau - alto saxophone, kaval, clarinet
Greg Wall - tenor saxophone
Jessica Lurie - baritone saxophone, flute
Zach Mayer - baritone saxophone
Brian Marsella - keyboards
Yoshie Fruchter - guitar
Shanir Ezra Blumenkranz - bass
Marlon Sobol - percussion
Yuval Lion - drums
Mauro Refosco - percussion (track 7)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kraftwerke, Man-Machine*


----------



## starthrower

Little Richard Penniman 1932-2020


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

AMERICA DEFINITIVE GREATEST HITS 23


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth, six and seventh studio albums from the Kinks - what a great creative period for the band this was despite having to deal with unfair adversity - their record label were doing sod all for them and they were banned from touring the USA at a time when certain lesser UK artists were seriously coining it over there.

_Something Else by the Kinks_ (1967):










_The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society_ (1968):










_Arthur (Or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire)_ (1969):


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Malx

One of the best Neil Young albums in my estimation.
I will confess that it came out when I was at a very impressionable age, 16 going on 17, and I have a lot of fond memories of that time which no doubt influences my judgement. 
I reckon I wore out a stylus of my Shure M75ED cartridge playing this and American Beauty to death!


----------



## Sad Al

I saw her in 1981 on TV and sort of fell in love. This is her best old concert I can find, later ones don't interest


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sad Al said:


> I saw her in 1981 on TV and sort of fell in love. This is her best old concert I can find, later ones don't interest


I thought the _Warrior Rock_ live album from the same venue a year before was really good. I liked the earlier studio albums as well but my enthusiasm pretty much fizzled out after this.


----------



## Kopachris

Today's purchase from Wally World


----------



## senza sordino

I know I listened to these recently, but I wanted to hear these again. Today I was doing my tax returns.

Steely Dan Can't Buy a Thrill (November 1972)









Frank Zappa The Grand Wazoo (November 1972)









The Weather Report Mysterious Traveller (March 1974)









Chicago VII (Match 1974)









Mahavishnu Orchestra Apocalypse (April 1974)


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti Oficina Instrumental*
_
Verve_


----------



## Rogerx

Bessie Smith - All the Best (FULL ALBUM - BEST OF BLUES)


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to Dolly Parton's The Great Pretender album of covers. Her voice and interpretation are magnificent. I particularly liked the gospel feel of the title track embedded above.

She is one of the top 10 singers of all time for me, and you can find something to like on pretty much every album.


----------



## atsizat

Creepy?


----------



## starthrower

Recorded September 2017 in Dusseldorf


----------



## Rogerx

Perry Como (full album - 1980)


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel Playlist Full Album 2018 Billy Joel Greatest Hits 2018


----------



## Kopachris

Listening to Gorillaz - _Demon Days_ on a double-LP picture disk. Picture disks have a bad reputation for sounding worse than the average record. That reputation is not entirely undeserved, either, because they are typically pressed as a sandwich, with kind of thin layers of clear plastic on the outside. The thin layer of plastic typically doesn't hold up very well. However, this is a good, solid pressing that sounds great. This album is fantastic on vinyl.


----------



## pianozach

Kopachris said:


> Today's purchase from Wally World


Wait . . . *Wally World*? We have a Wally World down here as well. Tiny little music store. Instruments, supplies, sheet music. Instrument lessons.


----------



## pianozach

Today I've been visiting the *Jethro Tull* catalog starting with their 1968 debut album, *This Was*.

Up to 1973's *A Passion Play* right now. They put out an album a year until 1980, although I'd stopped avidly following them around 1979. No particular reason. I have all of their studio albums up until then. Don't know why . . . I can't even explain it to myself.


----------



## pianozach

View attachment 135755

View attachment 135754

View attachment 135756


And next up is *War Child*

View attachment 135757


----------



## pianozach

View attachment 135800

View attachment 135801

View attachment 135802


And next up is *War Child*

View attachment 135803


----------



## Kopachris

pianozach said:


> Wait . . . *Wally World*? We have a Wally World down here as well. Tiny little music store. Instruments, supplies, sheet music. Instrument lessons.


I mean Wal-Mart. I did not know there was another Wally World.


----------



## starthrower

Arranged By - Quincy Jones
Baritone Saxophone - Cecil Payne
Bass - Keeter Betts*
Drums - Jimmy Cobb
Guitar - Barry Galbraith
Piano - Wynton Kelly
Tenor Saxophone - Paul Quinichette
Trombone - Jimmy Cleveland
Trumpet - Clark Terry
Vocals - Dinah Washington

Recorded March 15-17 1955 in New York


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1940-1942


----------



## senza sordino

Steely Dan Pretzel Logic (February 1974)









Frank Zappa Apostrophe (') (March 1974) I generally like the music of Frank Zappa, but his lyrics can be rather puerile at times (Eat the Yellow Snow and Stink Feet). I know he's taking the ****, but seriously?









Chick Corea and Return to Forever Romantic Warrior (April 1976)









Al di Meola Elegant Gypsy (April 1977)









Steely Dan Aja (September 1977)


----------



## regenmusic

Listening to whole album, this track is on now.


----------



## starthrower

I'm liking this one an awful lot! Beautiful arrangements, playing, and compositions.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

Disc 3

Estimated Prophet" > (John Perry Barlow, Weir) - 11:35
"Playing in the Band" > (Hunter, Mickey Hart, Weir) - 10:59
"Terrapin Station" > (Garcia, Hunter) - 11:06
"Drums" > (Hart, Bill Kreutzmann) - 1:30
"Not Fade Away" > (Buddy Holly, Norman Petty) - 15:11
"Wharf Rat" > (Hunter, Garcia) - 10:18
"Playing in the Band" (Hunter, Hart, Weir) - 6:42
"One More Saturday Night" (Weir) - 5:20

Encore:

"U.S. Blues" (Garcia, Hunter) - 6:47


----------



## pmsummer

NEW CHAUTAUQUA
*Pat Metheny* - solo guitar(s)
_
ECM_


----------



## senza sordino

The Velvet Underground and Nico (March 1967) I own this on vinyl, but I haven't listened to it in its entirely for years and years. (I don't have a functioning record player). I listened on Spotify. Everyone should listen to this at least once in their life.









The Doors debut album (January 1967), a solid debut album









Hair, the musical (the musical debuted off-Broadway in October 1967. This CD is from the 1979 movie production)









Buffalo Springfield Again (November 1967) Bluebird is a very nice song. 









The Jimi Hendrix Experience Are You Experienced (May 1967) I listened on Spotify with the bonus tracks and it reconciles the differences between the UK and US versions of the album. Fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

Kris Kristofferson Greatest Hits (Full Album) Best Songs of Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Joe B

I broke down and ordered 5 SACD's from Mobile Fidelity that are going out of print. I have a couple of these discs as CD's in my collection already, but their products really are worth the expense. I just got through listening to Chicago VI and I'm now listening to Carol King's "Tapestry", an album I am very familiar with. This new disc sounds very good. Mobile Fidelity's approach of going back to the master tapes, extracting the information with their proprietary tape machine, converting to digital, and then re-mixing results in an excellent product. It's great when you listen to something you're familiar with and then suddenly you realize, "I've never heard that before".


----------



## starthrower

Listening to this through headphones. The band sounds very good except when they sing. But they play great.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> I broke down and ordered 5 SACD's from Mobile Fidelity that are going out of print. I have a couple of these discs as CD's in my collection already, but their products really are worth the expense. I just got through listening to Chicago VI and I'm now listening to Carol King's "Tapestry", an album I am very familiar with. This new disc sounds very good. Mobile Fidelity's approach of going back to the master tapes, extracting the information with their proprietary tape machine, converting to digital, and then re-mixing results in an excellent product. It's great when you listen to something you're familiar with and then suddenly you realize, "I've never heard that before".


One of the big spenders.  :lol:


----------



## Flamme

> "Beware that, when fighting monsters, you yourself do not become a monster... For when you gaze long into the abyss. The abyss gazes also into you."


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:


----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black "Ten songs for you" GR 022/19 (Full Album)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to revisit one of my all-time favourite bands. The group's first three albums below are complimented with contemporaneous bonus stuff, and quite a bit of that is worthwhile.

An extra 18 tracks are included on the 'deluxe' reissue of _My Generation_, but only the non-album b-sides and a few cover versions are of any real interest to me - I'm rarely bothered by demos or alternative versions of tracks already on the main album. The _My Generation_ album itself is mixed in stereo here, interesting to listen to but it does mean that some elements from the original mono release have been lost.

At a scrape over 30 minutes the short running time makes _A Quick One_ sail somewhat close to the wind compared to its predecessor, but it is bolstered here by the welcome addition of more 1966 material in the form of three non-album b-sides and four of the five tracks from the _Ready Steady Who_ EP (the missing track being an alternative take of _Circles_, but the almost identical-sounding original was included amongst the _My Generation_ bonus material anyway).

Amongst the _The Who Sell Out_ extras are about half a dozen rather good tracks which never made it onto the album, emphasising how fruitful the _Sell Out_ sessions were.

_My Generation_ (1965):










_A Quick One_ (1966):










_The Who Sell Out_ (1968):


----------



## starthrower

Bought this 9 CD set and I'm excited to get listening. Three of the albums I've never heard before and at least 80 minutes of bonus material is included. This 2013 set includes all of the material that was in the earlier two Jarrett Impulse boxes released in the late 90s, and for a lot less money.


----------



## senza sordino

The Band Music from the Big Pink (July 1968)









Blood, Sweat and Tears, self titled second album (December 1968)









Jimi Hendrix Axis: Bold as Love (December 1967)









Creedence Clearwater Revival Green River (August 1969)









Santana Abraxas (September 1970)









Lately, I've been listening to more non-classical than classical.


----------



## regenmusic

Stitch in Time · Jackson C. Frank


----------



## starthrower

Recorded in France, spring 2002.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Bought this 9 CD set and I'm excited to get listening. Three of the albums I've never heard before and at least 80 minutes of bonus material is included. This 2013 set includes all of the material that was in the earlier two Jarrett Impulse boxes released in the late 90s, and for a lot less money.


Fantastic box which I would buy in a heartbeat if I didn't already have all the albums. I'll need to look at the bonus material just to make sure I've got it otherwise down the rabbit hole I go!:lol:


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Fantastic box which I would buy in a heartbeat if I didn't already have all the albums. I'll need to look at the bonus material just to make sure I've got it otherwise down the rabbit hole I go!:lol:


I think most of it comes from the Vanguard gig in '73. Too much material for the original Fort Yawuh album. There's a later single CD re-issue that includes some of this but I have the old CD with no bonus tracks so this box is a good way for me to have it all now.


----------



## starthrower

Great show in great sound! Recorded 7/4/89


----------



## Open Lane

Obituary - Cause of Death

Death - Vivus


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield Just a Little Loving ( Dusty in Mephis)


----------



## Open Lane

Danzig - Danzig (1)


----------



## Open Lane

Weather report - tale spinning... good stuff!!


----------



## pmsummer

OBSCURED BY CLOUDS
_Music from the film "La Vallée"_
*Pink Floyd*
_
Capitol EMI_


----------



## pianozach

pmsummer said:


> OBSCURED BY CLOUDS
> _Music from the film "La Vallée"_
> *Pink Floyd*
> _
> Capitol EMI_


I'm a moderate PF fan, but of all of their albums, THIS is the one I'm LEAST familiar with.

Unless you count the one they cobbled together using Richard Wright audio scraps.


----------



## Barbebleu

Frank Zappa. The Roxy Performances CD 2.


----------



## Open Lane

Bela fleck and the flecktones - flight of the cosmic hippo.


----------



## pmsummer

pianozach said:


> I'm a moderate PF fan, but of all of their albums, THIS is the one I'm LEAST familiar with.
> 
> Unless you count the one they cobbled together using Richard Wright audio scraps.


Possibly in my top five PF recordings, but then, the farther Barrett's influence receded, so also did my interest. With exceptions.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

IMAGINARY DAY
*Pat Metheny Group*

_Warner Bros._


----------



## pmsummer

BOOMER'S STORY
*Ry Cooder*

_Reprise_


----------



## Rogerx

Cesaria Evora - Mãe Carinhosa


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

HOT RATS
*Frank Zappa*

_Zappa Records via Bizarre/Reprise_


----------



## Joe B

Carly Simon's debut album.


----------



## Rogerx

Signe (Acoustic) (Live at MTV Unplugged, Bray Film Studios, Windsor, England, UK, 1/16/1992)...


----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> OBSCURED BY CLOUDS
> _Music from the film "La Vallée"_
> *Pink Floyd*
> _
> Capitol EMI_


Ah, so the US release came in a fancy gatefold? The UK sleeve had rounded corners for some reason. Thankfully the music wasn't as wishy-washy as the film it was written for.


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 136534


_Little Sparrow_ is the thirty-eighth solo studio album by American singer-songwriter *Dolly Parton*. It was released on January 23, 2001, by Sugar Hill and Blue Eye Records. The album received a Grammy nomination for Best Bluegrass Album and "Shine" won Best Female Country Vocal Performance. The album is dedicated to Parton's father, Lee Parton, who died in November 2000.


----------



## starthrower

1988


----------



## Joe B

Every once in a while I've got to clear away the cobwebs. I've just starting to listen to the following singles off these discs, in effect, using a leaf blower to remove the cobwebs (blasting this on my headphone rig so I don't freak out my wife.

"Dancing Queen" and "SOS":










"Love's Lines, Angles and Rhymes" and "Puppet Man":


----------



## Joe B

and it continues:

"Ventura Highway" and "You Can Do Magic":










"Yah Mo B There" and ""I Gotta Try":


----------



## Joe B

continuing:

"Dirty Work" and "Fire in the Hole":










"My Old School" and "King of the World":


----------



## Joe B

"Any Major Dude Will Tell You" and "With A Gun":










"Bad Sneakers" and "Any World":


----------



## Joe B

""The Caves Of Altamira" and "Green Earings":










"Home At Last" and "I Got The News":










"Glamour Profession" and "Gaucho":


----------



## Rogerx

The Very Best Of


----------



## atsizat

A depressing piece from Ennio Morricone






It is from 80s.


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMY
_An Exploration of Folk and Early Music_
*Emily Askew Band*
_
Askew Music_


----------



## starthrower

This set just arrived. Listening to Lady Sings The Blues, from 1956.


----------



## starthrower

Nice instrumental track. Composition oriented and jazzy.


----------



## Rogerx

Eileen Farrell - I've Got a Right to Sing the Blues

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Juilliard String Quartet (string quartet), Luther Henderson Orchestra, Luther Henderson

Columbia Concert Orchestra, Charles Lichter


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - Willing To Forgive


----------



## The3Bs

Wynton Marsalis ‎- Standard Time Vol.6 - Mr. Jelly Lord


----------



## starthrower

This set just arrived. The GD at their peak. And the remastered sound is superb!


----------



## Malx

Sometimes an old favourite album just springs to mind and has to be played:









Edit: Closely followed by a grossly underrated band (at least on this side of the Atlantic).


----------



## starthrower

I remember hearing the opening track, Sise on the radio 30 years ago. It really knocked me out.


----------



## starthrower

Circles In The Stream Recorded live 1977

Happy 75th Birthday, Bruce Cockburn!


----------



## senza sordino

Almost entirely without words:

Mike Oldfield Tubular Bells (May 1973)









Mike Oldfield Hergest Ridge (August 1974) I had never heard this before, not bad. A strong ending, but a weak start.









Rick Wakeman The Six Wives of Henry VIII (January 1973)









Rick Wakeman Journey to the Centre of the Earth (May 1974) Recording in one take. Pretentious. At times the singer and choir are out of tune. But I like it. 









Jeff Beck Blow by Blow (March 1975) My uncle had the record, and I made a copy on cassette. Great. 









All from Spotify


----------



## Barbebleu

Music from India Series 1 - Vilayat Khan (sitar) and Bismillah Khan (shenai). Stunning.

https://www.discogs.com/Vilayat-Kha...ccompaniment-Shantaprasad-Duets/master/475589


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Rick Wakeman Journey to the Centre of the Earth (May 1974) Recording in one take. Pretentious. At times the singer and choir are out of tune. But I like it.


Quite the example of pretentiousness.

Technically, it's a live performance, hence the notion that it was recorded in one take. It's the second and final performance.

Originally Wakeman wanted to record both performances, but the London Symphony Orchestra requested double pay for two recordings.

I'd always heard that there were extensive overdubs made to cover up artistic and technical flaws in the recording, but it appears that I was incorrect in that assumption. There were SOME things that needed some correction, but they were surprisingly minimal.

Wakeman had to mortgage his house to make up the difference in the costs of producing this, as A&M Records would only finance a portion of it.


----------



## pianozach

On the last track of *Todd Rundgren*'s *Something/Anything* double LP. This album, and his next two, were an inspiration to me as a teen.


----------



## The3Bs

Really good mixing from:

Kruder Dorfmeister ‎- The K&D Sessions™


----------



## starthrower

2000 Telarc Records


----------



## Rogerx

Music Facts: American Pie


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who part two for this morning.

I've always liked _Tommy_ - some double albums drag but due to the connective tissue in the form of its story the album has a natural flow which makes it seem shorter than it actually is. Strange how one of my favourite tracks from it, _Sally Simpson_, was usually left out of live performances.

_BBC Sessions_ - the band on largely sizzling form with various television and radio appearances from 1965-70.

_Live at Leeds_ - expanded to full gig length (which included the lion's share of _Tommy_) with restored audience noise. This album is an out-and-out belter - over a year of near-relentless touring had turned them into an absolute monster of a live act by this time was recorded, and Pete Townshend was at the apex of his creative purple period. I never understood why many Who fans prefer the original vinyl edition which was less than 40 minutes long - surely with a performance as great as this you'd want to hear everything? I mean, if you were _there_, would you have walked out for well over half of it?

_Tommy_ (1969):










_The BBC Sessions_ (2000):



_Live at Leeds_ (1970):


----------



## The3Bs

Aldina Duarte - Apenas o Amor









A certain return to old fashioned Fado from a relatively new interpreter ... my current favorite Fado Singer


----------



## starthrower

Will be listening to this previously unreleased pro shot concert at 8pm eastern tonight.


----------



## Rach Man

senza sordino said:


> Jeff Beck Blow by Blow (March 1975) My uncle had the record, and I made a copy on cassette. Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All from Spotify


Spectacular album; quite possibly the greatest instrumental rock/jazz album ever. Your uncle had great taste back in the day.


----------



## Rach Man

starthrower said:


> 2000 Telarc Records


Another great instrumental album. Al Di doesn't get a lot of ink at TC, but as Mark Knoffler said, "the boy can play."


----------



## Rach Man

Rogerx said:


> The Very Best Of


Rogerx, are you familiar with Sam Cooke? After reading many of your posts, I think Sam Cooke would be right up your alley.


----------



## Rogerx

#Frank #natkingcole #deanmartin
Nat King Cole, Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra: Best Songs Full Album - Oldies Songs 50's 60's 70's 80's


----------



## Rogerx

> Rogerx, are you familiar with Sam Cooke? After reading many of your posts, I think Sam Cooke would be right up your alley.


From time to time I like it, must explore more, thank you.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

1990 Enja Records

Guitar - Wayne Krantz
Guitar, Composed By - Leni Stern (tracks: 5)
Keyboards - Jim Beard (tracks: 2, 4, 6)
Percussion - Don Alias (tracks: 1, 7) 
Drums - Dennis Chambers (tracks: 2, 4, 6) 
Electric Bass [Contra-bass Guitar] - Anthony Jackson (tracks: 2, 4, 6)


----------



## senza sordino

Almost entirely without words Part two:

Mike Oldfield Ommadawn (October 1975) I had never heard this before, I liked it. Spotify









Camel Mirage (March 1974) Spotify









Camel Music Inspired by the Snow Goose (April 1975) Very enjoyable. I recently purchased this.









Rick Wakeman The Myths and Legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table (March 1975) I didn't like this so much. Perhaps I should listen to his recent re-recording. Spotify









Jeff Beck Wired (May 1976) I bought the album a long time ago, I haven't heard this in decades. Pretty good, though I think I prefer his previous album. Spotify


----------



## tdc

Blooded the Brave - Mask

My favorite part is when he says Bill Gates is a B ! t c h. It's funny because it's true.


----------



## pianozach

*Past Masters, Vol 1 and 2
The Beatles
*
A rather strange compilation of mostly non-album tracks and singles B-sides. Of course, it IS the *Beatles*, so you won't find an uninteresting track . . .


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> #Frank #natkingcole #deanmartin
> Nat King Cole, Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra: Best Songs Full Album - Oldies Songs 50's 60's 70's 80's


That's interesting.

I've got a CD with *Frank, Dean, and Sammy Davis, Jr*.

There's sing several duets together and even some trios.

It's pretty good, although Sinatra's contributions seem to be the weak link.


----------



## Rogerx

Tim Hardin - Nine 1974 Full Vinyl


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Great collection of songs by this super talented couple. But the image is reversed. Tuck is not a lefty.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Moody Blues: Best of


----------



## ldiat




----------



## The3Bs

Leonard Cohen ‎- Songs Of Leonard Cohen


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> *Past Masters, Vol 1 and 2
> The Beatles
> *
> A rather strange compilation of mostly non-album tracks and singles B-sides. Of course, it IS the *Beatles*, so you won't find an uninteresting track . . .
> 
> View attachment 137008


It was a premise to get Beatles punters to stump up yet again - all of these tracks could have been tagged on at the end of the contemporaneous albums. One really blatant Beatles rip-off was the _62-66_ double-album compilation - barely an hour in length to begin with, yet it was inexcusably reissued as a full-price two-disc set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who part three.

_Odds & Sods_ was overseen by bassist John Entwistle, who trawled through tape after tape of recording sessions from 1964-73 to create what he called a 'parallel career album' of largely abandoned material. Expanded to double-album length when re-released on CD in the 1990s, there are enough diamonds in the coal to make it an intriguing listen.

_Who's Next_ (1971):










_Quadrophenia_ (1973)










_Odds & Sods_ (1974):


----------



## Malx

Whilst on a five mile walk this morning:


----------



## Marinera

Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^
Endless pleasure hearing this.
( Sorry quote function is not working for me)


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Moody Blues: Best of


100% new to Justin Hayward's Forever Autumn. I thought it can't be Lake of Tears' Forever Autumn.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Endless pleasure hearing this.
> ( Sorry quote function is not working for me)


A favourite, getting on in years now


----------



## Rogerx

> Marinera 100% new to Justin Hayward's Forever Autumn. I thought it can't be Lake of Tears' Forever Autumn.


 I still have all the original recordings.


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 137158


*Bitches Brew*

As are several by Miles Davis, a classic.


----------



## Barbebleu

Transylvanian Folk Songs (The Bela Bartok Field Recordings) - Lucian Ban, John Surman, Mat Maneri.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## The3Bs

A seminal electronic work this late afternoon:
Pete Namlook & Klaus Schulze ‎- The Dark Side Of The Moog (Wish You Were There)









Wish You Were There Part I to Part X

Ever since I discovered this a few ago.... It has been a source of amazement...


----------



## The3Bs

.. and then onto:
Pete Namlook & Klaus Schulze ‎– The Dark Side Of The Moog II (A Saucerful of Ambience)

same picture ....

A Saucerful of Ambience Part I to Part XII

Just fantastic...


----------



## Rogerx

Eileen Farrell......


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Eileen Farrell......


Very nice record and beautiful sound ....


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 137196


_Just Like Moby Dick _- *Terry Allen & the Panhandle Mystery Band*


----------



## starthrower

Pat Martino Live!
Recorded Sept 1972 in NYC


----------



## Autumn Leaves

_Wintersmith_, Steeleye Span.


----------



## The3Bs

Joel Xavier & Ron Carter In New York









Outstanding mixture between Portuguese melancholic guitar (Xavier) and fab Carter's bass lines


----------



## pianozach

The forgotten Rogers & Hammerstein musical *Pipe Dream*.

Unlike all of their other musicals that had exotic locations from which to appropriate indigenous musical styles, this one's location was San Francisco, and based on a couple of *John Steinbeck* novels (Cannery Row and Sweet Thursday).

So musically, it's pretty generic, although there's a couple of moments of some Latin/Caribbean rhythms and some nods to New Orleans or Dixieland jazz that are embarrassing rather than endearing.


----------



## starthrower

1997 Verve


----------



## regenmusic




----------



## Rogerx

D a vid - B o wie - L O W - Full Album


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who part four of four.

_The Who By Numbers_ strikes me as almost as much a Pete Townshend solo album as one by the Who - it's largely introspective and confessional in its lyrical content and on some tracks the group's ensemble playing was more understated and the arrangements more stripped back than what we had come to expect. Still a real goodie, though, despite the relative lack of fireworks. Great cover art by John Entwistle, too.

_The Who By Numbers_ (1975):



_Who Are You_ was ill-starred from the beginning. As I recall, the general reaction was unfavourable - after a three-year wait fans and journalists alike were doubtless hoping for a new-era blockbuster to put all these punk upstarts in their place but essentially what they got was a slicker update of _The Who By Numbers_, with an over-reliance on keyboards and strings to the fore.

Since 1973's _Quadrophenia_ Pete Townshend had been wrestling with alcoholism, depression and periodic writer's block, and by 1977 he was also wracked with self-doubt over the Who's relevance during the then-current New Wave explosion. Because of Townshend's inability to provide his usual stockpile of songs John Entwistle had to up his own songwriting contribution in order to pad _Who Are You_ out - three of the nine tracks are his, but none are in the same league as the dark-humoured beauties from previous years such as _Silas Stingy_, _Heaven and Hell_ or _Fiddle About_.

There were various other problems, too - Roger Daltrey needed a throat operation just as the sessions were due to begin, Townshend cut his hand during an argument with his father, recording equipment was bedevilled with technical maladies which forced the group to switch studios more than once and session keyboard player John Bundrick broke an arm when exiting a taxi which meant having to rope in Rod Argent to assume keyboard duties alongside Townshend.

The physical state of Keith Moon was no less worrying - he was around 30lbs overweight due to the group's recent extended period of inactivity and by now a dozen or so years of excess had caught up with him. How pitiful that this most joyfully spontaneous of drummers was now so unable to function that he actually needed to be wet-nursed through even the most basic patterns on some songs. To complete this gloomy picture in the worst possible way Moon died from an overdose of anti-alcohol tablets less than a month after the album's release.

To be fair, _Who Are You_ comes over to me better these days than it did in 1978 and the title track is still a great song, but the Who were having to paper over some serious cracks. The remaining two studio albums which followed in the early 1980s with their old mate Kenney Jones on drums (_Face Dances_ and _It's Hard_) sold well but were nothing more than conveyor-belt AOR rock, and the least said about the lacklustre valedictory live album, (_Who's Last_), the better.

As a teenager in the late 1970s and early 1980s I loved the Who and it saddened me to see just how far they had fallen from grace. They were superb for a decade or so but from around 1977 until their 1982 split they were essentially an ageing band vainly playing catch-up with a rapidly changing musical world, and the harder they tried to sound contemporary the more unconvincing the results. Far superior to any of the Who's later output was Townshend's cathartic solo album, _Empty Glass_ (1980) - perhaps it was apparent to him by then that the Who were no longer as effective a conduit for whatever creativity he had left.

_Who Are You_ (1978):



_My Generation_: _The Very Best of_ is actually a compilation of most of the UK singles from 1964-81 plus the inclusion of _Baba O'Reilly_ and the full-length version of _Won't Get Fooled Again_ - I really only bought it for the ten non-album singles.

_My Generation: The Very Best of the Who_ (1996):


----------



## starthrower

If you're a Bill Laswell or Sly & Robbie fan you might dig this one.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ghosts of West Virginia*
Steve Earle

View attachment 137308


----------



## PWoolfson

Just heard this, I do like a bit of funk






...and may I recommend Natasha Raskin Sharp Thursday nights on Radio Scotland?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys - Surfin' Usa - Vintage Music Songs


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SanAntone

*Doc Watson On Stage*

View attachment 137384


----------



## The3Bs

Pete Namlook & Klaus Schulze ‎- The Dark Side of the Moog III: (Phantom Heart Brother)









Phantom Heart Brother Part I to Part VI

I really like this


----------



## The3Bs

Pete Namlook & Klaus Schulze ‎- The Dark Side of the Moog IV: (Three Pipers at the Gates of Dawn)

View attachment 137393


Three Pipers at the Gates of Dawn Part 1 to Part IV

The saga continues..


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Ingélou

*Farewell to Erin/ Irish Molly - this passionate playing by Martin Byrnes is much appreciated by Anglo-Scottish Mollie.*


----------



## starthrower

Music of American composers Bernstein, Barber, Copland, Sessions, Zappa performed by a jazz group.

Mike Mainieri-Vibes
Joe Lovano-Tenor, Soprano Sax, Clarinet
Eddie Gomez-Bass
Peter Erskine-Drums


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE THE ROOM ABOVE HER
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

GUITAR IN THE SPACE AGE
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Greg Leisz - guitar, pedal steel guitar
Kenny Wollesen - drums, vibraphone
Tony Scherr - bass
_
OKeh_


----------



## SanAntone

pmsummer said:


> GUITAR IN THE SPACE AGE
> *Bill Frisell* - guitar
> Greg Leisz - guitar, pedal steel guitar
> Kenny Wollesen - drums, vibraphone
> Tony Scherr - bass
> _
> OKeh_


I think *Bill Frisell* is a bright spot on today's music scene, and generally love his recordings. But, I've not heard of or heard _Guitar in a Space Age_. I found it on Spotify and will listen to it, but I'm still enjoying his latest, which I like a lot: _Americana_. I am not even sure if he is technically the leader on the date, but it is shot through with his style.

View attachment 137425


He transcends the Jazz category, leading to some of the best music-making in the last half of the 20th and now the 21st century.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HANGMAN'S BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER
*The Incredible String Band*

_Island_


----------



## pmsummer

COLLABORATION
*The Modern Jazz Quartet*
_with_ Laurindo Almeida
_
Atlantic_


----------



## SanAntone

*Who's Feeling Young Now?*
Punch Brothers

View attachment 137431


Chris Thile - mandolin, vocals, mandola, bouzouki
Gabe Witcher - fiddle, vocals, drums
Noam Pikelny - banjo, vocals, National steel-bodied guitar
Chris Eldridge - guitar, vocals
Paul Kowert - bass, vocals


----------



## starthrower

Released 1958


----------



## pmsummer

THE GOAT RODEO SESSIONS
*Yo-Yo Ma* - cello
*Stuart Duncan* - fiddle, mandolin
*Edgar Meter* - double bass, piano
*Chris Thile* - mandolin, fiddle
- Aoife O'Donovan - vocal 
_
Sony Masterworks_


----------



## SanAntone

I was just recommending that Goat Rodeo Sessions to a friend the other day.


----------



## Rogerx

Sings The Cole Porter Songbook

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Duncan

The relaunch of *Trouser Press Magazine* which ran from 1974 to 1984... the Bible of Rock/New Wave/ Punk ... I waited for it every month, read it from cover to cover, and pretty much bought everything ever released by everyone they ever wrote about...

https://trouserpress.com/

Click on "Magazine" at the top and you can read every issue ever released - the covers alone are worth the visit -

Keith Moon, Ray Davies, David Bowie, Peter Gabriel, Bryan Ferry, Elvis Costello, Steve Winwood, John Lennon, Talking Heads, Zappa, the Clash, Neil Young, Rockpile, The Pretenders, Nick Lowe, Squeeze, dozens and dozens more...

Articles about everyone from Mott the Hoople to Be Bop Deluxe... from the Only Ones to the Skids... from the Jam to XTC...

Great great magazine...

Dedicating this one to the year 1979 -


----------



## pianozach

Pulp Fiction soundtrack: *Pulp Fiction: Music From The Motion Picture*; a mix of American rock and roll, surf music, pop and soul.


----------



## Malx

Pink Floyd - Meddle.


----------



## Rogerx

Icon Love Songs (CD)
Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## elgar's ghost

Duncan said:


> The relaunch of *Trouser Press Magazine* which ran from 1974 to 1984... the Bible of Rock/New Wave/ Punk ... I waited for it every month, read it from cover to cover, and pretty much bought everything ever released by everyone they ever wrote about...
> 
> https://trouserpress.com/
> 
> Click on "Magazine" at the top and you can read every issue ever released - the covers alone are worth the visit -
> 
> Keith Moon, Ray Davies, David Bowie, Peter Gabriel, Bryan Ferry, Elvis Costello, Steve Winwood, John Lennon, Talking Heads, Zappa, the Clash, Neil Young, Rockpile, The Pretenders, Nick Lowe, Squeeze, dozens and dozens more...
> 
> Articles about everyone from Mott the Hoople to Be Bop Deluxe... from the Only Ones to the Skids... from the Jam to XTC...
> 
> Great great magazine...


What an excellent site - _Trouser Press_ was renowned but we had little or no access to their publications here in the UK. In terms of readability and variety of content it was probably rivalled only by The _NME_ in the UK, before the latter virtually disappeared up its own backside in the late 70s and early 80s thanks to Year Zero musical snobbery and preachy right-on political idealism which threatened to turn the _NME_ into the _Socialist Worker_ newspaper but with album reviews.


----------



## starthrower

Andrew Hill Grass Roots
Blue Note Records

Recorded in two sessions in 1968


----------



## Rogerx

Louis meet Oscar


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

MC Tunes & 808 State


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Public Enemy - It takes a nation of millions to hold us back


----------



## starthrower

One of Dylan's best from the 80s along with Infidels.


----------



## Joe B

This morning I gave these recently acquired Mobile Fidelity SACD's a second spin:


----------



## bharbeke




----------



## starthrower

Released 1974


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Score reader




----------



## starthrower

Recorded May 1979


----------



## SanAntone

Pat Metheny, Joni Mitchell, Jaco Pastorius, Michael Brecker - "Shadows And Light".


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Score reader




----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1988

Some beautiful arrangements on this early Peter Erskine effort. Features many great players including John Abercrombie, Randy Brecker, Marc Johnson, Will Lee, Eliane Elias, and Michael Brecker.


----------



## pianozach

I've been on *Pandora* today.

I hadn't remembered how much I loved being able to "program" your own "stations" using "seed" songs and artists.

I may attempt to make a Classical station, and see how it does.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachelle Ferrell


----------



## The3Bs

Yesterday on a long Jog... this helps me keep up the pace...

Muse - Showbizz








Muse - Origin of Symmetry


----------



## Art Rock

An essential eighties disc - when the cold war threatened to become hot.


----------



## PWoolfson

Very glad I discovered this


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Baby James
James Taylor


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Late last night:


----------



## starthrower

1970


----------



## starthrower

A great listen for jazz and classical fans. Some very imaginative interpretations of Gershwin's songs and compositions. Guest vocalists include Joni Mitchell, Stevie Wonder, and Kathleen Battle.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
_with Eberhard Weber_
Gary Burton - vibraphone
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Eberhard Weber - double bass
Dan Gottlieb - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## tortkis

I Know This Much Is True (Music From The HBO Series) - Harold Budd








https://haroldbudd.bandcamp.com/album/i-know-this-much-is-true-music-from-the-hbo-series
4 tracks out of 14 are taken from Budd's previous albums.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## regenmusic

Als du sagtest, du willst wieder von mir geh'n,
dacht' ich, die Erde würde sich nicht weiter dreh'n.
Aber lachend sagte ich: Was ist dabei,
wenn du geh'n willst, bitte geh, ich geb' dich frei.

Doch mein Herz aht geweint, denn ich hatte dich lieb,
für mich ist Erinnerung alles was blieb.
Ja, mein Herz hat geweint, doch ich sehe ein,
man kann nichts erzwingen, um glücklich zu sein.

Eines Tag's, da sah ich dich in der Stadt,
mit einer ander'n, die nun deine Liebe hat.
Du hast mich nicht angeseh'n und gingst vorbei
und auch ich tat, als wärst du mir einerlei.

Doch mein Herz aht geweint, denn ich hatte dich lieb,
für mich ist Erinnerung alles was blieb.
Ja, mein Herz hat geweint, doch ich sehe ein,
man kann nichts erzwingen, um glücklich zu sein.
Man kann nichts erzwingen, um glücklich zu sein.


----------



## The3Bs

While jogging yesterday

Deep Purple ‎- Made In Japan









Sadly I can not longer keep with the rhythm!!!!
Still a classic album and one of my favorites from the 70's..


----------



## PWoolfson

This is I think possibly an overlooked little masterpiece


----------



## Rogerx

Teaser and the Fire cat
A walk down memory lane from yesterday.


----------



## pmsummer

GETZ/GILBERTO #2
_Recorded Live at Carnegie Hall_
*Stan Getz* - tenor sax
*João Gilberto* - guitar, vocal
Gary Burton - vibes
Gene Cherico - bass
Joe Hunt - drums
_with_ Astrud Gilberto - vocal
_
Verve_


----------



## starthrower

Live At The Village Vanguard August 1967


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC IS
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass, ukulele, music boxes
_
OKeh_


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 137994


Betse & Clark - River Still Rise

_Their music is familiar... and totally different; a fiddle and banjo duo with a sense of adventure. Old time music and song celebrated alongside inventive new compositions: a passion for the depth of tradition and a look to new creative paths._ (Artist website)


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> 1970


Nice avatar. I leave for a few months and now you're Japanese?


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Nice avatar. I leave for a few months and now you're Japanese?


And you've got that same look in your eyes! Welcome back!


----------



## Rogerx

Tracy Chapman


----------



## starthrower

Released 1981 on ECM


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Released 1981 on ECM


Good one! Egberto Gismonti did two albums with *Charlie Haden* and *Jan Garbarek* (Magico and Folk Songs) that I like a bit better, but Gismonti's talent is undeniable.

TD:

Gordon Lightfoot - IF You Could Read My Mind

View attachment 138018


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> Good one! Egberto Gismonti did two albums with *Charlie Haden* and *Jan Garbarek* (Magico and Folk Songs) that I like a bit better, but Gismonti's talent is undeniable.


I have the Montreal live album with Gismonti & Haden where they perform a number of famous Gismonti tunes. I'm not that big a fan of Garbarek's piercing tone.


----------



## Sonata

I am on my last week of a Spotify Premium subscription so I was trying to delve into new music. I decided to give Marillion a try as I know they are a highly regarded progressive rock group. Ended up listening to their first three albums before bedtime

Script For a Jester's Tear
Fugazi
Misplaced Childhood

Overally pretty good. My favorite of the three was actually the less critically acclaimed Fugazi.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Fanny, Fanny Hill*

One of the first all-female rock bands, these women were amazing, especially live. If you watch them on YouTube, they were a tight ensemble, always in sync.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Fanny, Fanny Hill*
> 
> One of the first all-female rock bands, these women were amazing, especially live. If you watch them on YouTube, they were a tight ensemble, always in sync.
> 
> View attachment 138023


I've seen the Blue Screen performance on YT. I don't remember them from back in the day but it's good to see these girls getting some attention.


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 138033


Donny Hathaway - Come Back Charleston Blue soundtrack

Surely one of the strangest records by Donny Hathaway.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Burton & Jarrett recorded 1970/Gary Burton Throb recorded 1969
The rhythm section on both albums is Steve Swallow and Bill Goodwin.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## PWoolfson

Rogerx said:


>


Thankyou, seeing this made me think of this:


----------



## starthrower

Released in 1972

It may be a little known record too? But it's very interesting music with some nice distorted electric piano sounds and Robert Wyatt's ethereal vocals.


----------



## Rogerx

Rufus Wainwright Release the Stars


----------



## starthrower

Rhino Records 1994

Very nice 2 disc compilation of vintage New Orleans funk & soul.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Released in 1972
> 
> It may be a little known record too? But it's very interesting music with some nice distorted electric piano sounds and Robert Wyatt's ethereal vocals.


A classic of its time - my early teenage years where music was a wonderful place of discovery.


----------



## Malx

This album has always had a spot in my non-classical desert island disc selection.


----------



## starthrower

RIP Lucky Peterson 1964-2020


----------



## Rogerx

Black Widow- Lalo Schifrin


----------



## libopera

John Hicks: alone; really nice.


----------



## Sonata

*Haken: Aquarius* (Progressive Rock)
*
George Winston: Night Divides the Day *(Tribute to the Doors)


----------



## starthrower

Released 1988


----------



## SanAntone

*Smile Sessions - The Beach Boys*

View attachment 138223


----------



## pmsummer

SIGN OF LIFE
_Music for 858 Quartet_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, composer
858 Quartet - string quartet
_
SLG_


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER
*Danny Thompson* - double bass
Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle
Bernie Holland - guitars
_
Hannibal_


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

GARCIA
*Jerry Garcia* - acoustic guitar, electric guitar, pedal steel guitar, bass, piano, organ, samples, vocals
Bill Kreutzmann - drums
Robert Hunter - lyrics
_
GDM_ via _Warner Bros._


----------



## Flamme




----------



## The3Bs

The Cinematic Orchestra ‎- Every Day


----------



## The3Bs

The Cinematic Orchestra ‎- Man With A Movie Camera


----------



## Andante Largo

Artist: Jim Ottaway
Album: Southern Cross
Released: 2016
Genre: Space Ambient


----------



## Rogerx

Enya A Day Without Rain- Enya


----------



## tdc

Prince

I Would Die 4 U





My Name is Prince


----------



## senza sordino

Genesis yesterday afternoon and this afternoon

Nursery Cryme (November 1971)









Foxtrot (October 1972)









Selling England by the Pound (October 1973)









The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (November 1974)









A Trick of the Tail (February 1976)


----------



## Rogerx

After the gold rush


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## PWoolfson

Superb live performance


----------



## senza sordino

King Crimson yesterday afternoon and today

In the Court of the Crimson King (October 1969)









In the Wake of Poseidon (May 1970)









Lizard (December 1970)









Islands (December 1971)









Larks Tongue in Aspic (March 1973)


----------



## bharbeke

Reba McEntire's Read My Mind is an absolute treasure of an album. I loved it when it came out in 1994, and I still love it today. Songwriting, singing, musicianship, production, and any other element you care to name are all outstanding. As an added bonus, Vince Gill is a background vocalist on some of the songs.






Lady A - We Owned the Night (Live) - What a great way to end the concert! The music sounds as good as it does from the studio, and the production value of the stage show is high.


----------



## Rogerx

Colin Blunstone- Ennismore


----------



## norman bates

Brij Bhushan Kabra - Two Raga Moods On Guitar (1968)


----------



## SanAntone

*Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band*

View attachment 138511


----------



## ldiat

SanAntone said:


> *Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band*
> 
> View attachment 138511


supposedly if you have this album when it first came out and one holds it up to one of those "black lights" and the people that have died, there faces turn black. and Paul's face turns black. and the 2 songs "help w/ my friends" and "a day in life" are maybe clues that Paul was dead. the line "he blew his mind out in a car" meaning he was in a car accident. and the tune "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" means LSD. supposedly...


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


> supposedly if you have this album when it first came out and one holds it up to one of those "black lights" and the people that have died, there faces turn black. and Paul's face turns black. and the 2 songs "help w/ my friends" and "a day in life" are maybe clues that Paul was dead. the line "he blew his mind out in a car" meaning he was in a car accident. and the tune "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" means LSD. supposedly...


There are only three in total still alive now, assuming we are including Macca. :lol:


----------



## Sonata

1) 10 Years: Feeding the Wolves
2) The Boop A Doo: Cherry Poppin' Daddies
3) Bridge to Grace: Origins
4) Paramore: Brand New Eyes
5) Delain: Moonbathers (x2. Trying to pick an album here and there to listen to twice in succession to learn my collection better)
6) The Sea Within: The Sea Within
7) Flawed Design: Saint Asonia
8) Let the Light In: Ashes Remain
9) Transcendence: Devin Townsend Project
10) Judas: Fozzy
11) Scarlet White: Scarlet White
12) Phish: Junta


----------



## starthrower

2015 Cam Jazz


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

1997 CD Re-issue

This is the saddest album I've ever listened to. I avoided it for years but finally gave in and bought a copy at a local store today.


----------



## PWoolfson

senza sordino said:


> King Crimson yesterday afternoon and today
> 
> In the Court of the Crimson King (October 1969)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Wake of Poseidon (May 1970)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizard (December 1970)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islands (December 1971)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larks Tongue in Aspic (March 1973)


This made me listen to Cat Food again (it's been a long time) - great piano!


----------



## PWoolfson

I like this much more than the original


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Been surfing around for electronic music and this album caught my eye. I was surprised to see DJ Spooky after Xenakis on "An Anthology of Noise and Electronic Music", so I checked him out. He made Drums of Death with Slayer drummer Dave Lombardo. My favorite guitar player, Vernon Reid, is on there too and even Meredith Monk. I must be cool or something, to listen to this


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE "JAZZ GUITAR"
*Jim Hall Trio*
- Jim Hall - guitar
- Carl Perkins - piano
- Red Mitchell - bass
_
Essential Jazz Classics_


----------



## SanAntone

*Beach Boys - Pet Sounds*

View attachment 138572


Life changing record, blew my 14 year old mind.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:


----------



## Rogerx

Emmylou Harris - Pieces of the Sky


----------



## Sonata

Some modern rock and progressive metal:

Rebel Mind: Eumeria
Farewell to Midnight: As We Ascend

And some Eastern ambient music
The Golden Thread: Stellamara


----------



## SanAntone

*The Band - The Band*

View attachment 138604


----------



## starthrower

1991 Point Blank Records


----------



## Barbebleu

ldiat said:


> supposedly if you have this album when it first came out and one holds it up to one of those "black lights" and the people that have died, there faces turn black. and Paul's face turns black. and the 2 songs "help w/ my friends" and "a day in life" are maybe clues that Paul was dead. the line "he blew his mind out in a car" meaning he was in a car accident. and the tune "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" means LSD. supposedly...


Or as we like to say - a load of old cobblers!:lol: I have my copy that I got the day it was released and a black light reveals " hee-haw with a hat on." Btw that's a quaint Scottish expression meaning absolutely nothing! The absolute nonsense that is talked about the Beatles is legendary.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## senza sordino

King Crimson Part Two

Starless and Bible Black (March 1974)









Red (October 1974)









Discipline (September 1981)









Beat (June 1982)









Three of a Perfect Pair (March 1984)









While King Crimson were able to update their sound for the 80s and still be interesting, I think I still prefer to hear their early sounds of In the Court of the Crimson King. I also really like Lark's Tongue in Aspic.


----------



## SanAntone

*Dylan - Bringing It All Back Home*

View attachment 138622


----------



## Red Terror

I've no idea as to why this band's music did not translate well in North America. Bill Nelson was and is a supremely talented musician and songwriter. Highly recommended!


----------



## SanAntone

*The Kinks - Something Else*

View attachment 138643


"Waterloo Sunset" is on my "best songs ever written" list.


----------



## Rogerx

Tea For The Tillerman- Cat Stevens


----------



## starthrower

Journey Within released 1967 / In Europe released 1968
Featuring Keith Jarrett, Jack DeJohnette, Ron McClure, and Cecil McBee on In Europe


----------



## SanAntone

*Mad Dogs and Englishmen - Joe Cocker and Leon Russell*

View attachment 138679


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## senza sordino

Camel

Debut album (February 1973)









Mirage (March 1974)









The Snow Goose (April 1975)









Moonmadness (March 1976)









My new favorite band. Well, not really. But I do like this music a lot. I had never heard of Camel until a few years ago, and because of my time here on TC.


----------



## Rogerx

Best of: Albert Hammond


----------



## The3Bs

Long Distance Calling

How Do We Want To Live?


----------



## SanAntone

*CSN&Y - Deja Vu
*
View attachment 138717


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> *The Kinks - Something Else*
> 
> View attachment 138643
> 
> 
> "Waterloo Sunset" is on my "best songs ever written" list.


Great album. The Kinks pretty much sidestepped the prevailing psychedelic scene and were all the better for it.


----------



## starthrower

Disc One Studio recordings


----------



## pmsummer

SOMETHING'S COMING!
THE GROOVY SOUND OF MUSIC
THE TIME MACHINE
*Gary Burton*

_BGO via RCA_


----------



## senza sordino

The Moody Blues today

Days of Future Passed (November 1967)









In Search of the Lost Chord (July 1968)









On the Threshold of a Dream (April 1969)









To Our Children's Children's Children (November 1969)


----------



## Rogerx

The Who: Who's next


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> The Moody Blues today
> 
> Days of Future Passed (November 1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Search of the Lost Chord (July 1968)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Threshold of a Dream (April 1969)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Our Children's Children's Children (November 1969)


Four albums in two years.

Shattered the poprock scene with the first, and just kept bringing more for seven or eight albums in a row.


----------



## SanAntone

*Donovan - A Gift from a Flower to a Garden*

View attachment 138814


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Now & Then

Carpenters


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


>


On my list of albums with no flaws.

Until they added "bonus tracks".


----------



## pmsummer

THE THREE AMERICAS
*Elaine Elias*

_Blue Note_


----------



## SanAntone

*Bob Dylan ~ Slow Train Coming*

View attachment 138853


----------



## Red Terror

This album is the bee's knees. Highly recommended!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Robert Fripp is a lovely man and so is his wife...I just discovered Toyah! I've heard about her, of course, but never paid attention. She is wonderful! Didn't know she is married to such a real guitar hero.


----------



## Rogerx

Led Zeppelin I (Deluxe Edition LP)


----------



## ldiat

Bell Bottom Blues, Derek & The Dominos


----------



## PWoolfson

it


----------



## Art Rock

Started cataloging my pop/rock CD's in combination with using a new storage cabinet. Giving them a listening again before putting them in the cabinet. Four done so far:

Airbag - All Rights Removed
Believe - Seven Widows	
Fischer Z - Red Skies Over Paradise
Morte Macabre - Symphonic Holocaust


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> Four albums in two years.
> 
> Shattered the poprock scene with the first, and just kept bringing more for seven or eight albums in a row.


For me _In Search of the Lost Chord_ is the most imaginative of them all - experimenting with unfamiliar instruments gave the album a unique charm and overall the songwriting is more assured than on _DoFP_.


----------



## Sonata

Classic Crime: Patterns in the Static
Red: Declaration, and Of Beauty & Rage
The Protest: Legacy
Red Circuit: From Water to War
Atreyu: In Our Wake
10 Years: From Birth to Burial
All That Remains: Madness
Godsmach: When Legends Rise

So a lot of modern rock recently


----------



## Sonata

*Tristania: Illumination*









Gothic Metal album. A bit lighter than their other albums and for that reason it's a big hit for me. A very nice ethereal feel to it. The beautiful album art is a nice bonus


----------



## SanAntone

*Zappa ~ Meat Light: The Uncle Meat Project/Object*

View attachment 138908


----------



## Sonata

*Pain of Salvation: One Hour by the Concrete Lake*









A concept album about a man working in the nuclear arms industry who sees the impact of his chosen job on the world around him. The title refers to Lake Karachay, a lake so polluted with radioactive waste that sitting by the lake for one hour would be fatal .

I thought this album would pair nicely with my other media content lately; having recently re-watched Chernobyl the miniseries and I am currently listening to the audiobook "Midnight in Chernobyl"


----------



## Flamme

They were s ome sort of death metal band and radically changed their style???




My life last couple of months feels like...80s New wave music and lyrics...


----------



## Barbebleu

The Rolling Stones - The Complete British Radio Broadcasts Vol.3. The Stones at their early best imho.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just listened to Beside You with Iggy Pop. Almost currently!


----------



## senza sordino

Part two of The Moody Blues

A Question of Balance (August 1970)









Every Boy Deserves Favour (July 1971)









The Seventh Sojourn (October 1972)









I generally like the Moody Blues. While they play a variety of instruments and there is a variety of sounds, there is little difference in tempo and beat. No variation in beat can make the music start to become boring. Unless I missed something along the way in the seven albums I listened to, they can only play in 4/4 time.


----------



## Rogerx

Poses is the second studio album by the American-Canadian singer-songwriter Rufus Wainwright


----------



## SanAntone

*Jumpin' Like Mad: Cool Cats & Hip Chicks *

View attachment 138939




> AllMusic Review by Scott Yanow
> 
> This highly enjoyable two-CD set is comprised of 51 selections by over 40 different groups. Very much a sampler of the Capitol and Aladdin catalogs, the music emphasizes medium tempo and rollicking blues, with an occasional slower piece tossed in for variety. In addition to such hits as "Cow Cow Boogie," "Jumpin' with Symphony Sid," and "He's a Real Gone Guy," there are also previously unreleased selections from Ella Mae Morse, Johnny Mercer, Harry "The Hipster" Gibson, and Gene Ammons. The performers range from jazz players to those more closely associated with blues and early R&B; among the participants are Jesse Price, Kay Starr, T-Bone Walker, the King Cole Trio, the Cootie Williams Orchestra, Big Jay McNeely, and Louis Jordan, plus many others.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Started cataloging my pop/rock CD's in combination with using a new storage cabinet. Giving them a listening again before putting them in the cabinet. Four done so far:
> 
> Airbag - All Rights Removed
> Believe - Seven Widows
> Fischer Z - Red Skies Over Paradise
> Morte Macabre - Symphonic Holocaust


Added a few more:

Abraxas - First album (long title in Polish)
Alphataurus - Alphataurus
Ark - Ark
Colin Stetson - Sorrow
Gazpacho - Firebird
Refugee - Refugee


----------



## Ingélou

_*Intriguing. :angel:*_


----------



## starthrower

Anthony Phillips

I never got around to picking up a copy of this beautiful guitar album. Listening on Spotify.


----------



## SanAntone

Isaac Hayes - Hot Buttered Soul

View attachment 138980


----------



## Red Terror

A beautiful album.


----------



## Rogerx

No Count Sarah Vaughan


----------



## ldiat

Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance


----------



## ldiat

David Sanborn - The Dream


----------



## ldiat

Derek and the Dominos - Little Wing (Studio)


----------



## ldiat

Derek and The Dominos - Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad


----------



## jim prideaux

Yes-Progeny, 7 shows from 72.

Sometimes you just have to go back...........


----------



## starthrower

I've been on a Yes/Wakeman kick myself this week.


----------



## Art Rock

Current 93 - Nature Unveiled (1984)

A prog album in my CD collection that I don't remember buying or even ever listening to. Probably a gift from 10-20 years ago. The Progarchives site said it's in the prog folk category, so I was expecting, well, the opposite of what I got. This is beyond weird, like a series of satanic nightmares turned into sounds that resemble music. And strangely fascinating. I'll play it again tomorrow.


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite albums of the early seventies:


----------



## senza sordino

Jethro Tull Part one

This Was (released October 1968 in the UK, and released February 1969 in the US)









Stand Up (released July 1969 in the UK and released September 1969 in the US) Fantastic 









Benefit (released April 1970 in the UK and in May 1970 in the US)









Aqualung (released March 1971) I had this on cassette but I got rid of all my cassettes five years ago when I moved. I really like this album









Thick as a Brick (released March 1972) Fantastic. 









All from Spotify.

I really like Jethro Tull, but I never really explored their music when younger. I had Aqualung and Thick as a Brick and a best of album and that's it.


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton Unplugged


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## The3Bs

Most of the week .... while working:









I keep coming back for more.... 
Seminal work!!!


----------



## SanAntone

One of my favorite records.

View attachment 139072


Bill Monroe & Doc Watson


----------



## pmsummer

SOMETHING'S COMING!
THE GROOVY SOUND OF MUSIC
THE TIME MACHINE
*Gary Burton*
_
BGO via RCA_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

AAaarRgh!


----------



## SanAntone

*Bob Dylan - Self Portrait*

View attachment 139098


Originally maligned but this album has come to be viewed as one of Dylan's most interesting efforts. Yes, there are still some tracks to skip but also some really excellent performances. The later multi-CD _Another Self Portrait_ has got some of these without the overdubs, but I still enjoy the original, warts and all.


----------



## senza sordino

Jethro Tull Part Two

A Passion Play (July 1973)









War Child (October 1974)









Minstrel in the Gallery (September 1975)









Too Old to Rock and Roll Too Young to Die (April 1976)









All from Spotify, and all rather disappointing. Each of these has its moments, but none are great. None compare well to the Stand Up, Aqualung and Thick as a Brick. One more part to come, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ded Flatbird...damn, they play Def Leppard like they are Def...Leppard...


----------



## Rogerx

Bread: The very best of.


----------



## SanAntone

Astor Piazzolla: L'Histoire du Tango
La Compagnie des Arts

View attachment 139126


Benoît Albert - Guitar
Christophe Geiller - Violin, Viola
Jérôme Simonpoli - Oboe, English Horn
Emmanuel Ferran - Clarinet, Bass Clarinet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Misleading to say 'essential' as this covers the years 1946-49 only. Damn fine stuff, though - and the sound isn't too bad for its time. Not that I'd complain even if it was - I like my acoustic blues to crackle and pop as it makes it sound more eerie, as if the singer is communicating from beyond the grave.

Happily this collection doesn't appear to be one of those iffy 'copyright control' releases either, although I admit I did buy a clutch of those in the past without realising the implications.


----------



## starthrower

Sublime music from the talented Finnish band. If you like winds, acoustic piano, and Fender Rhodes, give this a listen.


----------



## Barbebleu

senza sordino said:


> Jethro Tull Part Two
> 
> A Passion Play (July 1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War Child (October 1974)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minstrel in the Gallery (September 1975)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Old to Rock and Roll Too Young to Die (April 1976)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All from Spotify, and all rather disappointing. Each of these has its moments, but none are great. None compare well to the Stand Up, Aqualung and Thick as a Brick. One more part to come, probably tomorrow.


I would have to majorly disagree with you. Passion Play and Minstrel - five stars, the others, four. But I'm a fan!:lol:


----------



## senza sordino

SanAntone said:


> Astor Piazzolla: L'Histoire du Tango
> La Compagnie des Arts
> 
> View attachment 139126
> 
> 
> Benoît Albert - Guitar
> Christophe Geiller - Violin, Viola
> Jérôme Simonpoli - Oboe, English Horn
> Emmanuel Ferran - Clarinet, Bass Clarinet


While this doesn't sound like Mozart and Beethoven, nor Stravinsky or Britten, it is classical music and belongs in the classical music current listening thread. I really like Piazolla, fantastic. He took composition lessons from Nadia Boulanger.



Barbebleu said:


> I would have to majorly disagree with you. Passion Play and Minstrel - five stars, the others, four. But I'm a fan!:lol:


We all have our likes and dislikes. I can't say I disliked these albums, but I didn't like them too much. I'm like that with a lot of music, I don't really dislike much music. Except Bread, posted recently, I really dislike Bread.


----------



## starthrower

Especially white Bread! But it was popular on the soft rock stations. I love side two of Warchild. That would be starting off with Skating Away... The title track from Minstrel is a high point. Also Baker St Muse. Some of the other tunes I can take or leave. Same with most of Too Old...


----------



## SanAntone

senza sordino said:


> While this doesn't sound like Mozart and Beethoven, nor Stravinsky or Britten, it is classical music and belongs in the classical music current listening thread. I really like Piazolla, fantastic. He took composition lessons from Nadia Boulanger.


I was undecided where to post that record. I too would consider it classical, but felt others may disagree and did not wish to violate some protocol of the forum.


----------



## Rogerx

Booker T and the M.G.'s


----------



## Art Rock

Atlas (Sweden) - Blå Vardag (1979)

Another wonderful rediscovery going through my CD's. Beautiful instrumental prog, slightly jazzy, a bit in the style of Camel.

YouTube link.


----------



## SanAntone

Arthur "Big Boy" Crudup Vol. 1 1941-1946

View attachment 139220


----------



## starthrower

Released 1976


----------



## Red Terror

I rather like the video; the music? Not so much.


----------



## Rogerx

Once Upon a Time in the West
Album (muziek) van Ennio Morricone


----------



## Rogerx

Randy Newman: Lonely at the top


----------



## Sonata

Communic: 1. Waves of Visual Decay, 2.Conspiracy in Mind
Leaves Eyes: 1.Symphonies of the Night, 2.Njord
Stream of Passion: The Flame Within
Epica: The Phantom Agony
Avantasia: Moonglow
Sonata Arctica: The Ninth Hour
Ashes You Leave: V
Opeth: Pale Communion


----------



## aioriacont

Masterpiece


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - Darkness on the Edge of Town


----------



## ldiat

The Allman Brothers | Mountain Jam | Eat A Peach


----------



## ldiat

The Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post ( At Fillmore East, 1971 )


----------



## ldiat

It's a Beautiful Day-White Bird


----------



## ldiat

Savoy Brown - Tell Mama


----------



## pmsummer

SWEPT AWAY
*Marc Johnson* - double bass
*Eliane Elias* - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## philoctetes

Pavement in Istanbul


----------



## SanAntone

Hank Williams: Pictures from Life's Other Side

View attachment 139403




> Hank Williams' Pictures from Life's Other Side isn't your ordinary box set. The collection from BMG is essentially a big, handsome coffee table book with six CDs as musical accompaniment. But when the subject is Hank Williams, the music can't be an afterthought - and it certainly isn't here. The discs in this lavish tome present all 144 tracks recorded by Williams for his 1951 radio show sponsored by the Mother's Best flour company.


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Collins-Wildflowers
1967


----------



## senza sordino

Jethro Tull Part Three yesterday and today

Songs from the Wood (February 1977) Terrific









Wild Horses (April 1978). First time listening to this, I enjoyed it. 









Stormwatch (September 1979) First time listening to this, I enjoyed it.









That's twelve Jethro Tull albums in one week.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Part two of The Moody Blues
> 
> A Question of Balance (August 1970)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Boy Deserves Favour (July 1971)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seventh Sojourn (October 1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally like the Moody Blues. While they play a variety of instruments and there is a variety of sounds, there is little difference in tempo and beat. No variation in beat can make the music start to become boring. Unless I missed something along the way in the seven albums I listened to, they can only play in 4/4 time.


You're probably right. Plenty of bands for which this is true though.

There's a certain sort of old world charm to their 'sound', and I always appreciated how there were four songwriters in the band. It gave the albums diversity.

I have a good friend who was a Moody Blues fanatic for a few decades, mostly because he's a 'lyrics' sort of guy. A year or two ago (well, actually, 1999), when they came out with a new album and he noticed that the worst song on the album was the one from flutist/vocalist Ray Thomas, and how it made him reflect on all of the *Ray Thomas* songs on all the Moody Blues albums, and how, collectively, they mostly _suck_. If you took all the Ray Thomas songs and put them into a single playlist, they'd make a lousy collection of songs.

I thought about it for a moment and decided he was probably right.

Yeah, I own both of *Ray Thomas*' solo albums for some reason. They're mostly throwaway songs, not really great by any measure.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Jethro Tull Part Two
> 
> A Passion Play (July 1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War Child (October 1974)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minstrel in the Gallery (September 1975)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Old to Rock and Roll Too Young to Die (April 1976)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All from Spotify, and all rather disappointing. Each of these has its moments, but none are great. None compare well to the Stand Up, Aqualung and Thick as a Brick. One more part to come, probably tomorrow.


I did a *Jethro Tull* chronology a while back, and rather enjoyed them all. I'm not too keen on the title track of the *Too Old To*, but the rest of the album is pretty good. *War Child* is quite a favorite of mine.


----------



## Malx

Mountain - Live at Woodstock.

I'm listening via Qobuz in HiRes - sound is fantastic for the age of the live recordings, I'm not sure if this has been released on disc.
I've always thought Mountain put together one of the best sets at Woodstock and this just confirms my belief. If you can find it give it a listen.









Tracklist
1	Blood Of The Sun	3:00
2	Stormy Monday	7:18
3	Theme For An Imaginary Western	5:13
4	Long Red	5:45
5	Who Am I But You And The Sun (For Yasgur's Farm)	3:47
6	Besides The Sea	3:32
7	Waiting To Take You Away	4:50
8	Dreams Of Milk And Honey	16:11
9	Southbound Train	6:16

Live at Woodstock Sunday August 16, 1969


----------



## Malx

King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon.
An album long in the shadow of In the Court of the Crimson King but for me a very fine album in its own right.


----------



## regenmusic

Sounds of Salvation - Love 3


----------



## regenmusic

Malx said:


> King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon.
> An album long in the shadow of In the Court of the Crimson King but for me a very fine album in its own right.
> 
> View attachment 139448


My favorite Crimson album over the last 25 years or so.


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> That's twelve Jethro Tull albums in one week.


Senza, if I may offer some well-intentioned advice in regards to your listening habits allow me to suggest that your projects would be far more enjoyable if you were to work your way through releases issued by a variety of artists by year rather than concentrating on the complete recordings of an individual artist in chronological order.

Those of us who were active listeners during that time frame listened to what was released as it was released. While many would go back and revisit personal favourites occasionally I think that most of us moved relentlessly forward from album to album and year to year.

I know that you're quite fond of the year 1971... Here's a listing of recordings issued in that year -

Best Albums of 1971 -

https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1971&f=&fv=&orderby=InfoRankScore&sortdir=desc&page=3

It's an amazing list and similar lists are available for decades running from the 1940's through the 2020's with each separate year available... You can click on the back arrow of the page to reach the "Best Albums of 1970" and the forward arrow to reach the "Best Albums of 1972".

Listener fatigue from hearing a dozen albums by a single artist can negatively colour your perception of what you're listening to and while I greatly enjoy reading the reviews in which it appears that your head is about to explode I should no let my enjoyment of your misfortune prevent me from offering said "well-intentioned advice".

I had 30 plus of the first 50 albums which appeared in the 1971 list and when I can see what was released and when it was released it helps me to place the music in the context of a very specific time frame as it served as a soundtrack to my life as it was then.


----------



## Duncan

Listening to the original LP version... Link to full album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kobNjQRnizSsjcbv9TXmebNL4BfCPwnv8

and eagerly waiting for this to be released July 17th...









*Be Bop Deluxe - Axe Victim - 1974 - Expanded and Remastered*

Limited four disc (three CDs + NTSC/Region 0 DVD). Features an additional 41 bonus tracks drawn from stunning new 5. 1 surround sound and stereo mixes of the album from the original multi-track tapes by award winning engineer Stephen W. Tayler, along with two complete BBC Radio One sessions from November 1973 and May 1974, both sides of the rare Smile Records single 'Teenage Archangel' b/w 'Jets at Dawn' released by the band in 1973 prior to being signed to EMI.

Also included is the complete previously unreleased Be Bop Deluxe audition session for Decca Records from December 1973 (mixed from the original 16 track tapes by Stephen W Tayler) and previously unreleased out-takes from the original album sessions. Digitally remastered and expanded edition of Axe Victim, the legendary 1974 debut album by Be Bop Deluxe.

Recorded in the Spring of 1974 at several studios in London, Axe Victim was released by EMI's Harvest label in June 1974 to much critical praise and introduced Be Bop Deluxe to the record buying public. Axe Victim was a fine debut and was championed by DJ John Peel. Although Bill Nelson was still finding his creative feet, Axe Victim featured some fine material including the classic Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape, along with other fine material such as 'Night Creatures', 'Third Floor Heaven' (which featured Babe Ruth vocalist Jenny Haan guesting), 'Jets at Dawn' and the superb 'Darkness (L'Immoraliste)'.


----------



## Rogerx

Roberta Flack: First takes


----------



## SanAntone

John Prine (& friends) - In Spite of Ourselves

View attachment 139467


----------



## senza sordino

Duncan said:


> Senza, if I may offer some well-intentioned advice in regards to your listening habits allow me to suggest that your projects would be far more enjoyable if you were to work your way through releases issued by a variety of artists by year rather than concentrating on the complete recordings of an individual artist in chronological order.
> 
> Those of us who were active listeners during that time frame listened to what was released as it was released. While many would go back and revisit personal favourites occasionally I think that most of us moved relentlessly forward from album to album and year to year.
> 
> I know that you're quite fond of the year 1971... Here's a listing of recordings issued in that year -
> 
> Best Albums of 1971 -
> 
> https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1971&f=&fv=&orderby=InfoRankScore&sortdir=desc&page=3
> 
> It's an amazing list and similar lists are available for decades running from the 1940's through the 2020's with each separate year available... You can click on the back arrow of the page to reach the "Best Albums of 1970" and the forward arrow to reach the "Best Albums of 1972".
> 
> Listener fatigue from hearing a dozen albums by a single artist can negatively colour your perception of what you're listening to and while I greatly enjoy reading the reviews in which it appears that your head is about to explode I should no let my enjoyment of your misfortune prevent me from offering said "well-intentioned advice".
> 
> I had 30 plus of the first 50 albums which appeared in the 1971 list and when I can see what was released and when it was released it helps me to place the music in the context of a very specific time frame as it served as a soundtrack to my life as it was then.


Advice noted, but right now, I want to listen to some artists one at a time. I will go back to year by year later.

I admit that twelve albums in a row by the same artist is a lot. I'm not sure whom I will listen to next, but I can say it won't be twelve albums in a row by the same artist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon.
> An album long in the shadow of In the Court of the Crimson King but for me a very fine album in its own right.
> 
> View attachment 139448


Agreed - a remarkably cohesive album given the circumstances. I think this was the first real indication of how single-minded and determined Robert Fripp could be - having to put an album together knowing that this ridiculously talented group had already fallen to bits all around him. Still don't rate Gordon Haskell, though...


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> Agreed - a remarkably cohesive album given the circumstances. I think this was the first real indication of how single-minded and determined Robert Fripp could be - having to put an album together knowing that this ridiculously talented group had already fallen to bits all around him. *Still don't rate Gordon Haskell, though...*


I agree EG - as you rightly point out the core of the group was breaking apart, although to be honest Robert Fripp on his own IS the core of the group.


----------



## The3Bs

DJ Krush - Cosmic Yard


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> Advice noted, but right now, I want to listen to some artists one at a time. I will go back to year by year later.
> 
> I admit that twelve albums in a row by the same artist is a lot. *I'm not sure whom I will listen to next*, but I can say it won't be twelve albums in a row by the same artist.


If given a vote I would go for the category "Albums You Really Don't Like By Artists You Really Don't Care For" - I genuinely enjoy the reviews you write in which it appears that your head is about to explode - you're at your best when the "polite and reserved Englishman" persona gets shoved aside by the "rude and boisterous Canadian".


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wasn't sure where to put this, seems more classical, yet not really, so...


----------



## Rogerx

Tim Buckley- Starsailor


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald Count Basie: On the Sunny side of the street


----------



## pmsummer

"OUT TO LUNCH!"
*Eric Dolphy* - alto sax, flute, bass clarinet
Freddie Hubbard - trumpet
Bobby Hutcherson - vibes
Richard Davis - bass
Anthony Williams - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## The3Bs

King Crimson ‎- THRaKaTTaK









Electric Upright Bass [NS Electric Upright] - Tony Levin
Guitar - Adrian Belew
Guitar [Warr] - Trey Gunn
Guitar, Other [Soundscape] - Robert Fripp
Percussion [Acoustic & Electronic] - Pat Mastelotto
Percussion [Acoustic & Electronic], Marimba - Bill Bruford


----------



## The3Bs

King Crimson ‎- In The Court Of The Crimson King









Bass, Lead Vocals - Greg Lake
Drums, Percussion, Vocals - Michael Giles
Guitar - Robert Fripp
Keyboards, Mellotron, Woodwind, Vibraphone, Reeds - Ian McDonald


----------



## pmsummer

BEYOND THE MISSOURI SKY
_(short stories)_
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Pat Metheny* - guitar
_
Verve_


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival

Cosmo's Factory


----------



## Sonata

Getting to know Marillion as they were a foundational progressive rock band. So far *Fugazi *seems to be connecting with me the most. I think the slightly rougher more agressive edge it has compared to some of their others


----------



## The3Bs

King Crimson ‎- Lizard









Bass Guitar, Vocals - Gordon Haskell
Cornet - Mark Charig*
Drums - Andy McCulloch
Flute, Saxophone [Saxes] - Mel Collins
Guitar, Mellotron, Keyboards [Electric], Electronics [Devices] - Robert Fripp
Oboe, Cor Anglais - Robin Miller
Piano, Electric Piano - Keith Tippet*
Trombone - Nick Evans


----------



## The3Bs

King Crimson ‎- Three Of A Perfect Pair









Bass, Chapman Stick [Stick], Voice [Background] - Tony Levin
Drums [Acoustic And Electric] - Bill Bruford
Guitar - Robert Fripp
Voice, Guitar [Fretted And Fretless] - Adrian Belew


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC IS
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass, ukulele, music boxes
_
OKeh_


----------



## Rogerx

Earth, Wind and Fire, 'That's the Way of the World'


----------



## ldiat

Blue Cheer - Summertime Blues


----------



## ldiat

Grand Funk Railroad - We're An American Band song


----------



## ldiat

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## ldiat

Derek and the Dominos - Little Wing (Studio)


----------



## starthrower

Just got this old Virgin/Charisma CD from England. Gabriel's voice makes me nostalgic for earlier times.


----------



## SanAntone

Bruce Hornsby - Greatest Radio Hits

View attachment 139759


----------



## The3Bs

Yes ‎- Tales From Topographic Oceans









Bass, Vocals - Chris Squire
Drums - Alan White
Guitar, Vocals - Steve Howe
Keyboards - Rick Wakeman
Vocals - Jon Anders


----------



## Rogerx

The Drifters, 'Golden Hits'

Atlantic, 1968


----------



## jim prideaux

Two things coincided......

1) I got an alexa and opened an amazon music account

2) I got my autographed copy of David Mitchell's new novel 'Utopia Avenue'

So I put together a 'soundtrack' that I imagined might be appropriate while reading a novel about an imagined band in the UK during the late 60's. The choosing of tracks allowed me to indulge my desire to return to music of my 'youth' ( or the bit before punk turned up!)......

Camel.......one song from the Snow Goose
King Crimson-tracks from In the Court of and the Wake of Poseidon
PFM
Tull
A superb version of Sylvia ( Focus) from Alan Freemans show ( and it even features his voice at the end....priceless!)
Fairport
Neu/Michael Rother

the list goes on.......but goodness, am I enjoying myself!

....oh, and the one track from ELP's Trilogy that I always liked!


----------



## Gorjulin

YES ....... Classic line up of Anderson, Squire, Howe, Wakeman & White. On the album 
“Live at Glastonbury”
Instrumental geniuses, playing with THE voice of prog rock.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

starthrower said:


> View attachment 139757
> 
> 
> Just got this old Virgin/Charisma CD from England. Gabriel's voice makes me nostalgic for earlier times.


Oh hell, looks like we might actually agree on something!! 

I'm listening to this:


----------



## starthrower

I've got them all up to Duke, but I don't really listen to anything beyond 1976.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

starthrower said:


> I've got them all up to Duke, but I don't really listen to anything beyond 1976.


Agreed - I much prefer Gabriel-era Genesis. I only have A Trick of the Tail and And Then There Were Three from the post-Gabriel era. Foxtrot and Selling England are my favorites . . . not as big of a lover of Lamb Lies Down as others.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## HenryPenfold

*King Crimson* - In The Court Of The Crimson King

This vinyl LP will go on the turntable this evening, for a bit of nostalgia .....

If I could have my life all over again, I'd buy again and listen to every single one of those King Crimson, Led Zeppelin, Gong, Velvet Underground, Can, Ramones, Clash etc albums ..... a musically charmed life ...


----------



## jim prideaux

Neu-starting with the first album...….marvellous stuff.


----------



## senza sordino

Cream Fresh Cream (December 1966)









Disraeli Gears (November 1967)









Wheels of Fire (August 1968)









Terrific stuff. I can't help myself but play air guitar during Crossroads, the second solo is sublime.


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> _Terrific stuff. I can't help myself but play air guitar during Crossroads, the second solo is sublime._


Yes, I can't recall hearing a Clapton solo as incendiary as that. That was the kind of thing that best represented Cream for me - not the tripe that Ginger Baker wrote (although _Sweet Wine_ and _What a Bringdown_ are passable).


----------



## Rogerx

Marvin Gaye, 'Here, My Dear'


----------



## ldiat

Derek and the Dominos - Why does love got to be so sad


----------



## ldiat

I Looked Away (40th Anniversary Version


----------



## ldiat

Have You Ever Loved A Woman?


----------



## ldiat

The Allman Brothers Band - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed ( At Fillmore East, 1971 )


----------



## janxharris

Rush Xanadu (Exit Stage Left)


----------



## starthrower

The Ventures compilation sounds amazing! Much better than I anticipated. Same for the classic O'Jays album. And this is a real album, not a collection of three minute top 40 songs. Features bass virtuoso Anthony Jackson who penned the iconic intro to For The Love Of Money. I've been meaning to pick up the Scofield album for 20 years and I finally got a copy.


----------



## SanAntone

_A-Go-Go_ is great, his first collaboration with *Medeski, Martin & Wood*. He wanted to make music with them after hearing their record _Shackman_. If you enjoy _A-Go-Go,_ you might also like _Shackman_.

TD

Mandolin Orange - Tides of a Teardrop

View attachment 139899


----------



## starthrower

A Go Go has a heavy Meters influence. But I knew that Sco is a big fan. Great organ sound on this record by Medeski. Just a great sounding record!


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> A Go Go has a heavy Meters influence. But I knew that Sco is a big fan. Great organ sound on this record by Medeski. Just a great sounding record!


They've made four records together

A Go Go 
Out Louder 
In Case the World Changes Its Mind (live)
Juice

Thinking of Medeski, Martin & Wood reminded me of this record by *Chris Whitley*, with *Billy Martin* & *Chris Wood*:

Perfect Day

View attachment 139900


And then if you haven't heard the *Wood Brothers*, check them out. It's Chris Wood and his brother, Oliver Wood (acoustic and electric guitars), as well as multi-instrumentalist Jano Rix.

Their latest is Kingdom in My Mind (Jan. 2020)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Aqualung is the fourth album by Jethro Tull


----------



## The3Bs

Queen ‎- Queen II









Oh! Father To Son .... The March Of The Black Queen How I miss this kind of programmatic music!!!!


----------



## starthrower

Inspired live performance with tons of energy! And it was captured in superior sound compared to this quartet's sister live album, Nude Ants.


----------



## tortkis

Overseas Live 2002-2012 - Eivind Opsvik








https://eivindopsvik.bandcamp.com/album/overseas-live-2002-2012

Eivind Opsvik, Tony Malaby, Jacob Sacks, Brandon Seabrook, Kenny Wollesen, Craig Taborn, Gerald Cleaver, Loren Stillman, Dan Weiss

This live album is a wonderful addition to Opsvik's very unique Overseas series. From catchy tunes to heavy riff to free improvisation, always with solid and strong rhythm.


----------



## senza sordino

Blind Faith, their one and only album. I really enjoy this. I used to own it on cassette. (Released August 1969). This was the album cover for Britain. This was the art work on my cassette, which I bought sometime in the 80s, I don't know about the LP cover here in Canada. The LP cover in America was a photo of the band. I don't really like this pedophilic album cover. The music is really good.









Traffic John Barleycorn Must Die (July 1970)









Traffic Low Spark of High Heeled Boys (November 1971)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge over Troubled Water


----------



## Chilham

Most unlike my usual music preference, but I can't stop wanting to listen to:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Son House - _Delta Blues and Spirituals_ (2001):

The material within is selected from two 1970 dates at London's famed 100 Club. Son's physical and mental faculties may have been waning somewhat by this time - he was 68 - but the occasionally shaky playing or fluffed lyric doesn't make this one-time pastor's music and sermonising any less potent, and despite sounding tired he seems pretty much at ease engaging with a respectful audience. Canned Heat's Alan Wilson, who was a big admirer of Son's and an undisputed authority on blues music in general, sits in on harmonica for two tracks (as luck would have it, Canned Heat were in London at the time of Son's second 100 Club date). In fact, Wilson was some years before instrumental in coaxing Son back into the spotlight after a twenty-year silence, applying his encyclopaedic knowledge of Son's early work in order to help him re-learn his craft.


----------



## Sonata

I'm going to go through all of the studio Phish albums. Currently I am on album 2, *Lawn Boy*
I am probably one of the few Phish fans who prefers their studio work to the live. Honestly, I do go through and listen to some of their live material and I enjoy a lot of it. But they just jam TOO much live. I don't need a six minute song to be go on for 20+ minutes. Give me a long symphony sure because it goes somewhere. Even so, I enjoy the irreverent nature of Phish for something different so here I go.


----------



## Rogerx

Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar
*Miroslav Vitous* - double-bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## SanAntone

*Not Our First Goat Rodeo*
Yo-Yo Ma, Stuart Duncan, Edgar Meyer & Chris Thile

View attachment 140056


Their first release was in 2011, now nine years later they're back without having dropped a step. Wonderful, magical music.


----------



## Rogerx

Fleetwood Mac

Rumours


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> *Not Our First Goat Rodeo*
> Yo-Yo Ma, Stuart Duncan, Edgar Meyer & Chris Thile
> 
> View attachment 140056
> 
> 
> Their first release was in 2011, now nine years later they're back without having dropped a step. Wonderful, magical music.


Thanks for heads-up. That's it downloaded. I loved the first one.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

ROOTS IN THE SKY
*Oregon*
_
OGB via Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon*

_OGB via Elektra_


----------



## Rogerx

Out Of The Game (Ltd.Del.Ed+Bonus D


----------



## Sonata

1) Delain: The Human Contradiction
2) Leah: Of Earth & Angels
3) The Mars Volta: Deloused in the Comatorium
4) 30 Seconds to Mars: Self titled album
5) Eighteen Visions: Self titled album


----------



## SanAntone

pmsummer said:


>


Love the concept of "one mic" - the YouTube channel has other clips, all are wonderful.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## ldiat

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze


----------



## Rogerx

Classic songs :angel:


----------



## Barbebleu

The Modern Jazz Quartet - self-titled album. Their first Atlantic release, I think!


----------



## Rach Man

I know I am late to learning about Imelda May. But she is absolutely terrific. Here are three YouTube videos that I have been listening to. Listen to this voice. She is amazing.

I think she started out doing rock-a-billy with her husband (guitar player), now divorced. Check out the bass player Al Gare - fantastic. 





Here's a tune that she did with Jeff Beck. They did a CD/DVD tribute to Les Paul. This is a great CD.





Lastly, she sings a great emotion-filled tune with Jools Holland and his band.


----------



## Rogerx

Alanis Morissette Jagged Little Pill


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Light 'til Dawn
Album - Cassandra Wilson


----------



## Art Rock

A love song in mandarin that I love.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Eugene McDaniels - _Outlaw_ (1970)/_Headless Heroes of the Apocalypse_ (1971):

Interesting amalgam of soul, funk, jazz, blues and social observation.


----------



## The3Bs

Cannonball Adderley ‎- Somethin' Else









One of my Jazz desert island disc.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ordinary Elephant*








> International Folk Music Awards 2017 Artist of the Year Ordinary Elephant captivates audiences with their emotionally powerful and vulnerable songs, letting the listener know that they are not alone in this world. The collaboration of husband and wife Pete and Crystal Damore, their connection, and their influences (such as Gillian Welch, Guy Clark, Anais Mitchell) all meet on stage. "Two become one, in song...hand-in-glove harmonies surprise the listener with focused intensity and musical mastery," says Mary Gauthier. The Associated Press is calling their latest album, Honest, "one of the best Americana albums of the year."


----------



## The3Bs

Coldplay ‎- Parachutes


----------



## The3Bs

Coldplay ‎- X&Y


----------



## senza sordino

I had never listened to these the albums before, and before a few months ago, I had never heard of them. I enjoyed all three, and I will be sure to add these to my prog rock listening repertoire.

Caravan In the Land of the Grey and Pink (April 1971). I listened to this twice in a row.









Gong Angel's Egg (December 1973) I listened to this twice in a row.









Soft Machine Third (June 1970)


----------



## starthrower

Lots of great stuff to discover in the Canterbury rock scene. Also with Richard Sinclair on bass and vocals are the two Hatfield and the North albums. And check out Little Red Record by Matching Mole. And the first two National Health albums are brilliant. Pretty much anything with Dave Stewart or Robert Wyatt is worth seeking out.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> Lots of great stuff to discover in the Canterbury rock scene. Also with Richard Sinclair on bass and vocals are the two Hatfield and the North albums. And check out Little Red Record by Matching Mole. And the first two National Health albums are brilliant. Pretty much anything with Dave Stewart or Robert Wyatt is worth seeking out.


The first Hatfield and the North album, a self titled album, is not available on Spotify, but possibly Youtube. I will check out the other albums you mentioned too. And I will listen to other Caravan, Gong and Soft Machine albums too. I found this website a few days ago, it has some interesting information for me.

https://www.progarchives.com/


----------



## starthrower

That sight has been around for many years. A good source. I'm also a big fan of Kevin Ayers who was an original member of Soft Machine. He left after the first album and started a solo career. His first five albums are recommend. He was a talented songwriter with a rich bass baritone voice.


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Isaak- Speak of the devil


----------



## Art Rock

Somewhere but yesterday by Citizen Cain (1994)

It sounds like a lost Genesis album from their progressive rock years. It's that derivative - but also that good.


----------



## The3Bs

Coldplay ‎- A Rush Of Blood To The Head


----------



## Ingélou

*Klezmer - free the spirit!*


----------



## pmsummer

FACE TO FACE
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
*Makoto Ozone* - piano
_
GRP_


----------



## SanAntone

Leon Russell and the Shelter People

View attachment 140367


----------



## The3Bs

Queen ‎- Queen


----------



## SanAntone

Make Way for Dionne Warwick

View attachment 140379


----------



## pmsummer

GHOSTS
*English Acoustic Collective*
_
R.U.F._


----------



## Rogerx

Behind The Mask-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## The3Bs

Kroke ‎- Live In Førde


----------



## The3Bs

Peter Gabriel ‎- Passion (Music For The Last Temptation Of Christ)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jimi Hendrix - _The First Rays of the New Rising Sun_.

Seventeen tracks arranged by engineer Eddie Kramer. Mostly recorded in 1970, all of which appeared on a bunch of posthumous exploitation releases. Obviously it's impossible to say what Hendrix's next album would have consisted of exactly (what is known is that he was planning another double) but had he retained most of the material here in anything like its present form it would have been something of a return to basics - after the expansive and experimental approach of 1968s _Electric Ladyland_ the tracks on _The First Rays..._ hark back to the comparative spontaneity of his first album.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Whole album is very good and will play through on "You Tube.


----------



## Rogerx

10CC - Sheet Music


----------



## The3Bs

Ekseption ‎- Ekseption


----------



## damianjb1

This my first choice


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love it!


----------



## The3Bs

The Cure ‎- Pornography









Remastered, Repress, Digipak with second CD - Rarities 1981-1982


----------



## senza sordino

Caravan Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night (October 1973). The first time hearing this, I enjoyed it. I will make a point of listening to this again. 









Robert Wyatt Rock Bottom (July 1974) The first time hearing this, but I wasn't too impressed. 









Hatfield and the North The Rotters Club (March 1975) The first time hearing this, and I was impressed. Their first album, a self titled album, is unavailable on Spotify, and only a couple of tracks are available on Youtube. This is their second album.









Hawkwind Warrior on the Edge of Time (May 1975) The first time hearing this. It got a bit too metallic and loud for me. But listenable.









Renaissance Scheherazade and other Stories (July 1975). The first time hearing this, but I wasn't bowled over. Though it might take a couple more listens to be more impressed (or less).









All of these were the first time I had heard these albums, all from Spotify. I will definitely listen again to Caravan, Hatfield and the North and Renaissance.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Tim Buckley- Starsailor


I was lucky enough to see him at the State University of Brockport in Brockport, New York in 1970. He was drunk and/or stoned and clearly disappointed with the poor turnout. The audience's lukewarm response generated this from him: "I love you so much I could ****." He didn't play for very long and later that night got into a brawl at a bar with some townies who'd said negative things about his performance. He was arrested. His was a most remarkable talent, one that transcended restrictive genre definitions - a velvet voice and genius song-writing ability. Too talented (and troubled), perhaps, for this astral plane. The biography by bandmate Lee Underwood is well worth the read.


----------



## starthrower

Released 1983

Nice to hear this one again. Especially the beautiful Orient Blue Suite.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Rogerx

Plays And Sings The Great Ballads (ALBUM) v

Chet Baker.


----------



## Rogerx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I was lucky enough to see him at the State University of Brockport in Brockport, New York in 1970. He was drunk and/or stoned and clearly disappointed with the poor turnout. The audience's lukewarm response generated this from him: "I love you so much I could ****." He didn't play for very long and later that night got into a brawl at a bar with some townies who'd said negative things about his performance. He was arrested. His was a most remarkable talent, one that transcended restrictive genre definitions - a velvet voice and genius song-writing ability. Too talented (and troubled), perhaps, for this astral plane. The biography by bandmate Lee Underwood is well worth the read.


He looks like if butter won't melt, thank you for the tip about Lee Underwood.


----------



## The3Bs

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Love it!


This is really GOOD!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Late Las night:
The Cure ‎- Seventeen Seconds


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

*Rogerx*, yes, cherubic. And he sang in the Catholic school boys' choir...






(Linda McCartney photo)


----------



## Enthusiast

senza sordino said:


> Caravan Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night (October 1973). The first time hearing this, I enjoyed it. I will make a point of listening to this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Wyatt Rock Bottom (July 1974) The first time hearing this, but I wasn't too impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatfield and the North The Rotters Club (March 1975) The first time hearing this, and I was impressed. Their first album, a self titled album, is unavailable on Spotify, and only a couple of tracks are available on Youtube. This is their second album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkwind Warrior on the Edge of Time (May 1975) The first time hearing this. It got a bit too metallic and loud for me. But listenable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renaissance Scheherazade and other Stories (July 1975). The first time hearing this, but I wasn't bowled over. Though it might take a couple more listens to be more impressed (or less).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these were the first time I had heard these albums, all from Spotify. I will definitely listen again to Caravan, Hatfield and the North and Renaissance.


Lot's of those took me back ... . But I wanted to say that you should persevere with Rock Bottom. If it helps you then get to know a little of its history and what the words mean. It is one of the greatest and most timeless albums ever produced.


----------



## Enthusiast

This one should really be thought of as classical! Well it is fine folk music from a great performer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ute Lemper - _Berlin Cabaret Songs_ (1997):

Eighteen songs from the colourful, barrier-busting club scene of the Weimar era. Camp, playful, sensual, satirical and occasionally very moving.

The final song, _Münchhausen_ (written by Friedrich Hollaender in 1931), is a poignant eight-minute Brechtian lament for a better Germany but it sounds more like a requiem composed in advance when considering how those hopes were to be shattered within a few short years. I wish Nico could have recorded this.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Enthusiast said:


> This one should really be thought of as classical! Well it is fine folk music from a great performer.
> 
> View attachment 140505


She is a great singer and banjo player, and love how she has resurrected all the great old minstrel tunes, which is the foundation of American music


----------



## Rogerx

Goodbye & Hello
Tim Buckley


----------



## regenmusic

Eloy Mutiny


----------



## GavinAmes

Thanks for an introduction to this music x


----------



## senza sordino

An unusual mix of albums I have just finished listening to.

King Crimson In the Court of the Crimson King (October 1969). I treated myself to a new copy of this. I listened to the ten year old Steve Wilson remix in MLP Lossless 5.1 Surround (whatever that means). This is a DVD format, played through my stereo. It sounds pretty good. 









The Moody Blues To Our Children's Children's Children (November 1969). Not bad, and still sounds like it belongs to the 1960s, unlike the other four albums here. Spotify









Supertramp, self titled debut album. (July 1970) This I listened to on Youtube, it's not on Spotify. I hadn't heard this in years. I used to have this on cassette. I am not sure it was ever released in North America, I got the cassette on another continent. Not bad.









Genesis Trespass (October 1970) Spotify









Gentle Giant, self titled debut album (November 1970) On Spotify


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Crosby, Stills & Nash ‎- Daylight Again


----------



## ldiat

Inside Looking Out


----------



## ldiat

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## PWoolfson

Beautiful and haunting


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes we love!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I freely admit it; I love Stereolab as much as the Beatles. Try some, if you haven't yet: Miss Modular from "Dots and Loops"


----------



## SanAntone

Diana Krall - When I Look Into Your Eyes

View attachment 140634


----------



## SanAntone

Nilsson Sings Newman

View attachment 140635


----------



## Rogerx

Unfollow the Rules- RufusWainwright


----------



## SanAntone

Mose Allison - I Don't Worry about a Thing

View attachment 140652


----------



## SanAntone

Muscle Shoals: Small Town, Big Sound

View attachment 140703


TRACK LIST

1. The Road Of Love - Keb' Mo'
2. I'd Rather Go Blind - Grace Potter
3. Brown Sugar - Steven Tyler & Nuno Bettencourt
4. Gotta Serve Somebody - Jamey Johnson, Willie Nelson, Chris Stapleton & Lee Ann Womack
5. Steal Away - Eli "Paperboy" Reed
6. Snatching It Back - Kid Rock
7. I'll Take You There - Aloe Blacc
8. Cry Like A Rainy Day - Michael McDonald
9. True Love - Vince Gill & Wendy Moten
10. Come And Go Blues - Alison Krauss
11. Respect Yourself - Mike Farris with The Blind Boys of Alabama
12. Wild Horses - Alan Jackson
13. Mustang Sally - Brently Stephen Smith of Shinedown
14. We've Got Tonight - Chord Overstreet
15. Giving It Up For Your Love - Tom Johnston & Delbert McClinton
16. I Ain't Easy To Love - Candi Staton with Jason Isbell & John Paul White


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Highly recommended!


----------



## Rogerx

The Night I Fell in Love
Album (muziek) van Luther Vandross


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> An unusual mix of albums I have just finished listening to.
> 
> King Crimson In the Court of the Crimson King (October 1969). I treated myself to a new copy of this. I listened to the ten year old Steve Wilson remix in MLP Lossless 5.1 Surround (whatever that means). This is a DVD format, played through my stereo. It sounds pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moody Blues To Our Children's Children's Children (November 1969). Not bad, and still sounds like it belongs to the 1960s, unlike the other four albums here. Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supertramp, self titled debut album. (July 1970) This I listened to on Youtube, it's not on Spotify. I hadn't heard this in years. I used to have this on cassette. I am not sure it was ever released in North America, I got the cassette on another continent. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis Trespass (October 1970) Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle Giant, self titled debut album (November 1970) On Spotify


I agree with your comment regarding the Moody Blues - in fact I have never understood how they were ever held in high regard.


----------



## SanAntone

Derek & the Dominos

View attachment 140726


----------



## pianozach

Lately I've simply set my iTunes on Shuffle Mode.

I have 45 days of music, or 17,111 individual tracks, although some are duplicates, or different versions of the same song.

The last 20 tracks

Hey Jude (Love version) - Beatles
Beyond and Before - Yes
Take the Water to the Mountain - Yes
Hush, hush, not a word - Gilbert & Sullivan
Sweet Charity (film version) - Cy Coleman & Dorothy Fields

Fixing a Hole (Take 1) - The Beatles
Lazyboy - Amy Ray
I Just Can't Wait To Be King backing track - Elton John/Tim Rice
Ain't No Way - Aretha Franklin
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto In G, Op. 3/3, RV 310, "L’Estro Armonico #3" - 3. Allegro - Neville Marriner: Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields

The Great River (Lord of the Rings) - Howard Shore
Murmullo - Buena Vista Social Club
You Can Be Saved - Yes
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, K. 387. III. Andante cantabile - Smithson Quartet
Grey - Ani Difranco

Blue Skies (1958 version) - Ella Fitzgerald
No Opportunity Necessary, No Experience Needed - Yes
Don't Open Your Eyes - Kansas
Drum Salute - Boghall And Bathgate Caledonia Pipe Band
An Hour in the Shower, II. Off To Work - Chicago


----------



## SanAntone

The Beach Boys - Smile Sessions

View attachment 140760


----------



## senza sordino

Emerson Lake and Palmer yesterday and today. I bought myself a "best of ELP" CD years ago. While I'm very familiar with their hits, I'm not so familiar with their albums, so I thought I would indulge. All from Spotify

self titled debut album (November 1970). Great









Tarkus (June 1971). The title track, which takes up half the album, side A, is really good, but side B is not very good. 









Pictures at an Exhibition (November 1971). I like this, quite an unusual and effective interpretation. 









Trilogy (July 1972)









Brain Salad Surgery (November 1973) Great.


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald

Sings The Cole Porter Songbook


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> Emerson Lake and Palmer yesterday and today. I bought myself a "best of ELP" CD years ago. While I'm very familiar with their hits, I'm not so familiar with their albums, so I thought I would indulge. All from Spotify
> 
> self titled debut album (November 1970). Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarkus (June 1971). The title track, which takes up half the album, side A, is really good, but side B is not very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures at an Exhibition (November 1971). I like this, quite an unusual and effective interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trilogy (July 1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain Salad Surgery (November 1973) Great.


Senza, sorry to put a dampener on things but if you are going to take in ELP's subsequent output at some juncture then you'd best brace yourself for a serious diminishing of returns.


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> Senza, sorry to put a dampener on things but if you are going to take in ELP's subsequent output at some juncture then you'd best brace yourself for a serious diminishing of returns.


I know enough about the next LPs of ELP not to go any further. Just the cover album photo of 1978's Love Island is enough to know I shouldn't listen to it. Those first five albums are enough.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Heh heh - how right you are. I can listen to _Works Vol. I_ when I'm in a sporting mood but apart from that it's game over for me.


----------



## SanAntone

Randy Newman - Good Old Boys

View attachment 140794


----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black: The very best of


----------



## Rogerx

Miles Davis doo-bop


----------



## ldiat

Layla


----------



## ldiat

Hocus Pocus


----------



## ldiat

IT'S A BEAUTIFUL DAY Bombay Calling 1969


----------



## ldiat




----------



## En Passant

Can't sleep thank for headphones...









*Bill Evans - The Complete Village Vanguard Recordings* (1961)​


----------



## pmsummer

En Passant said:


> Can't sleep thank for headphones...
> 
> View attachment 140915
> 
> 
> *Bill Evans - The Complete Village Vanguard Recordings* (1961)​


EVERY time I play this, I am so immersed in the music that I am startled by the tape glitch I expect.

Wonderful session.


----------



## SanAntone

Bob Dylan - Bringing It All Back Home

View attachment 140917


----------



## Rogerx

A Salty Dog- Album van Procol Harum


----------



## Red Terror

*Butthole Surfers - (1984) (1999) Psychic... Powerless... Another Man's Sac*


----------



## Red Terror

HenryPenfold said:


> *King Crimson* - In The Court Of The Crimson King
> 
> This vinyl LP will go on the turntable this evening, for a bit of nostalgia .....
> 
> If I could have my life all over again, I'd buy again and listen to every single one of those King Crimson, Led Zeppelin, Gong, Velvet Underground, Can, Ramones, Clash etc albums ..... a musically charmed life ...


Yes, yes, but the most important question is-how was the Monkey Shoulder?


----------



## Red Terror

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> *Rogerx*, yes, cherubic. And he sang in the Catholic school boys' choir...
> View attachment 140502
> (Linda McCartney photo)


Bloody hipster.


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> Bob Dylan - Bringing It All Back Home
> 
> View attachment 140917


Yes indeed. An absolute gem!


----------



## En Passant

pmsummer said:


> EVERY time I play this, I am so immersed in the music that I am startled by the tape glitch I expect.
> 
> Wonderful session.


I'm glad I'm not the only one ha! One of my favourite recordings.


----------



## SanAntone

Leon Russell - Carney

View attachment 140952


----------



## senza sordino

All from 1974. The world reached 4 billion inhabitants, West Germany beat Holland in the World Cup Final, Nixon resigned and I learned my times tables.

Here's my listening today:
King Crimson Starless and Bible Black (March 1974)









Camel Mirage (March 1974)









Rick Wakeman Journey to the Centre of the Earth (May 1974)









Mike Oldfield Hergest Ridge (August 1974)









Gentle Giant The Power and the Glory (September 1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Automatic for the People
R.E.M. Lp


----------



## Rogerx

Walker Brothers: Portrait


----------



## ldiat

The Doors- The Soft Parade


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Plague

Nightwish - Decades - Live in Buenos Aires

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5A0J5EHK6J8wAbRGuZmYCm


----------



## elgar's ghost

War - _Platinum Jazz_ (1976): Double album of new tracks and abridged versions of older stuff released while the group were at their commercial and creative peak.


----------



## starthrower

Released 1983


----------



## SanAntone

Levon Helm - Dirt Farmer

View attachment 141044


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm actually listening to Fleshgod Apocalypse but suddenly felt the urge to hear this again. To my surprise I discovered the cat since it's probably the first time I hear it on headphones.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> I know enough about the next LPs of ELP not to go any further. Just the cover album photo of 1978's Love Island is enough to know I shouldn't listen to it. Those first five albums are enough.


*Love Beach* has one stand out track on it, the instrumental *Canario*. Not surprisingly, it's the only 'cover' on the album, being from *Fantasía para un gentilhombre* by *Joaquín Rodrigo*

The extended _*Memoirs of an Officer and a Gentleman*_ that fills up "Side Two" isn't really bad, nor is it exiting either. There's some very intricate piano playing there. It's all, well, _pleasant_.

A couple of the songs are downright embarrassing; *Taste of My Love*, and the title track, _*Love Beach*_. The opening track, *All I Want Is You* is merely throwaway. That leaves,

1. Their honky-tonk number for the album, _*The Gambler*_, perhaps their worst foray into that genre ever, and
2. *For You*, a pleasant lush ballad.

I think that the album suffers horribly from the track order, with the three worst tracks they've _*ever*_ produced leading off the proceedings, and by the time you get to any of the material with any merit you're already soured on the entire album. And with those three pathetic tracks being what you heard after seeing the band posing as bare-chested late-seventies disco stars on the album cover really seals the deal.

Sort of like having feces on crackers as an appetizer, and ruining the rest of the dinner.


----------



## starthrower

Feces on crackers? A bit too vivid of an analogy but I'd use it to describe the entire Works II album.


----------



## senza sordino

pianozach said:


> *Love Beach* has one stand out track on it, the instrumental *Canario*. Not surprisingly, it's the only 'cover' on the album, being from *Fantasía para un gentilhombre* by *Joaquín Rodrigo*
> 
> The extended _*Memoirs of an Officer and a Gentleman*_ that fills up "Side Two" isn't really bad, nor is it exiting either. There's some very intricate piano playing there. It's all, well, _pleasant_.
> 
> A couple of the songs are downright embarrassing; *Taste of My Love*, and the title track, _*Love Beach*_. The opening track, *All I Want Is You* is merely throwaway. That leaves,
> 
> 1. Their honky-tonk number for the album, _*The Gambler*_, perhaps their worst foray into that genre ever, and
> 2. *For You*, a pleasant lush ballad.
> 
> I think that the album suffers horribly from the track order, with the three worst tracks they've _*ever*_ produced leading off the proceedings, and by the time you get to any of the material with any merit you're already soured on the entire album. And with those three pathetic tracks being what you heard after seeing the band posing as bare-chested late-seventies disco stars on the album cover really seals the deal.
> 
> Sort of like having feces on crackers as an appetizer, and ruining the rest of the dinner.





starthrower said:


> Feces on crackers? A bit too vivid of an analogy but I'd use it to describe the entire Works II album.


I have never listened to the music of ELP past Brain Salad Surgery, and I don't think I will - The thought of feces on crackers is very unappetizing.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> *Love Beach* has one stand out track on it, the instrumental *Canario*.


*Love Beach* also suffered from two weak albums preceding it.

*Works* (or *Works Volume 1*) (1976) was a two-LP set, and each band member got one side, with the band making up the 4th side.

Emerson used his space for his 3-movement Piano Concerto No. 1. I felt it was a bit weak and meandering, although the 3rd movement did have some balls to it. Supposedly Emerson invited Leonard Bernstein to the studio to give it a listen, and Bernstein remarking that it "reminded him of Grandma Moses".

Lake used his side for 5 ballads. There's some nice crisp acoustic guitar, and lots of strings. Overall though, it was too much Greg Lake at one time. Some clever lyrics by Sinfield, and one standout track, _*C'est la Vie*_.

Palmer's side perhaps came closer to the glory days of ELP; a diverse and eccentric collection of genres, although ending his side with a truncated and orchestral cover of _*Tank*_ from their first album seemed a confusing, perhaps lazy choice. But the rest of the side is pretty good, especially the cover of Sergei Prokofiev's Scythian Suite's 2nd movement, _*The Enemy God Dances With the Black Spirits*_.

The band side, consisted of only two tracks, a meandering cover of _*Fanfare for the Common Man*_ with an extended jam in the middle; and 13 minute 'epic' called *Pirates*. Pirates featured an orchestra, and a "vocal interpretation" by Greg Lake (it's in the credits for the album).

This might have made a rather decent single LP album with just the 7 minute 3rd movement of the Concerto, the single Greg Lake track C'est la vie, and the rest; Give it a different track order and your got yourself a solid 58 minute album.

Now then, there was also *Works Volume 2* (1977), which is more like a stereotypical ELP album, although it seemed more like an album of outtakes. There were the leftover tracks from Brain Salad Surgery (the title song, _*When the Apple Blossoms Bloom in the Windmills of Your Mind I'll Be Your Valentine*_ , _*So Far to Fall*_, and the throwaway _*Tiger in a Spotlight*_), an Emerson single (*Honky Tonk Train Blues/Barrelhouse Shake-down*, a couple of Greg Lake singles (*I Believe in Father Christmas*, and _*Watching Over You*_).

It's both better and worse than it should have been. I suppose that with only four of the tracks being "new", and the rest being solo tracks and leftovers, it felt like a "cheat".

So after the 1978 *Love Beach* fiasco, you'd think that would have nailed the coffin shut.

But in 1979 the 10-track *Emerson, Lake & Palmer in Concert* (re-released in 1993 with 15 tracks) wasn't bad. It was a live recording from 1977, when they toured with an orchestra until they went broke. It's almost worth it for their version of *Peter Gunn*.

It wouldn't be until 1986 for them to re-group, although Palmer couldn't be a part of the band due to his commitments to *Asia*. Titled *Emerson, Lake & Powell*, the album is like generic vintage ELP, with standout covers of *Mars the Bringer of War* (Holst) and a bonus track _*The Loco-Motion*_. They had a hit with a bland arena-rock track *Touch and Go*.

In 1988 Emerson and Palmer reunited with Robert Berry and called themselves *To The Power of Three*. I found Berry's vocals made it a very tough listen.

1992 gave us the original trio back together with *Black Moon*, although Lake's voice not aging well.

And 1994's *In the Hot Seat* was a flop. I've listened to it once and honestly can't remember much about it, other than Lake's voice was pretty much shot.


----------



## Rogerx

Sinatra & Company


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Sinatra & Company


Interesting. My wife and I just finished watching the four hour Sinatra film on Netflix, which spawned some listening. But I didn't know about the specific record you posted - although the classic Sinatra/Jobim recording is great, and a favorite.


----------



## tortkis

The Jerry Granelli Trio Plays Vince Guaraldi and Mose Allison (RareNoise)








Jerry Granelli (drums), Jamie Saft (piano), Bradley Christopher Jones (bass)


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I have never listened to the music of ELP past Brain Salad Surgery, and I don't think I will - The thought of feces on crackers is very unappetizing.


You won't miss much. It sounds like an entirely different band. Almost like an American Vegas act. They obviously ran out of good ideas in the writing department. And Emerson's depression problems had set in.


----------



## SanAntone

Mose Allison - I Don't Worry About a Thing

View attachment 141115


----------



## Rogerx

Love chronicles-van Al Stewart


----------



## senza sordino

I'm still doing the prog rock thing. All from 1973. The UK joined the EEC (later called EU), the death of Picasso, the Yom Kippur War and the oil crisis, and my family decided to begin the emigration to Canada process (We did two years later.)

Here's what I listened to yesterday and today:

Rick Wakeman The Six Wives of Henry VIII (January 1973) My own CD









Camel debut album (February 1973), Youtube









King Crimson Larks Tongue in Aspic (March 1973) Probably my favourite King Crimson album, my own CD









Mike Oldfield Tubular Bells (May 1973) Spotify









Jethro Tull A Passion Play (July 1973) Spotify


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> I have never listened to the music of ELP past Brain Salad Surgery, and I don't think I will - The thought of feces on crackers is very unappetizing.


You could save a great deal of money simply buying some of the better tracks from those later albums.

You can find them all on YouTube. *Works Volume 1* . . . the first two movements of the *Piano Concerto* meander aimlessly. Most of the Greg Lake tracks aren't really worth listening to with one exception: _*C'est La Vie*_. The rest of the album isn't that bad at all.

*Works Volume 2*. I like it. It's like going to a potluck. Actually an underrated album.

*Love Beach*. Just _*skip the first FIVE tracks*_ and you're good to go.

DISCLAIMER: Do NOT bother listening to the first four songs off of *Love Beach*. They're an embarrassment. Just mind-numbingly awful.


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA- Gold


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> *Love Beach* also suffered from two weak albums preceding it.
> 
> *Works* (or *Works Volume 1*) (1976) was a two-LP set, and each band member got one side, with the band making up the 4th side.
> 
> Emerson used his space for his 3-movement Piano Concerto No. 1. I felt it was a bit weak and meandering, although the 3rd movement did have some balls to it. Supposedly Emerson invited Leonard Bernstein to the studio to give it a listen, and Bernstein remarking that it "reminded him of Grandma Moses".
> 
> Lake used his side for 5 ballads. There's some nice crisp acoustic guitar, and lots of strings. Overall though, it was too much Greg Lake at one time. Some clever lyrics by Sinfield, and one standout track, _*C'est la Vie*_.
> 
> Palmer's side perhaps came closer to the glory days of ELP; a diverse and eccentric collection of genres, although ending his side with a truncated and orchestral cover of _*Tank*_ from their first album seemed a confusing, perhaps lazy choice. But the rest of the side is pretty good, especially the cover of Sergei Prokofiev's Scythian Suite's 2nd movement, _*The Enemy God Dances With the Black Spirits*_.
> 
> The band side, consisted of only two tracks, a meandering cover of _*Fanfare for the Common Man*_ with an extended jam in the middle; and 13 minute 'epic' called *Pirates*. Pirates featured an orchestra, and a "vocal interpretation" by Greg Lake (it's in the credits for the album).
> 
> This might have made a rather decent single LP album with just the 7 minute 3rd movement of the Concerto, the single Greg Lake track C'est la vie, and the rest; Give it a different track order and your got yourself a solid 58 minute album.
> 
> Now then, there was also *Works Volume 2* (1977), which is more like a stereotypical ELP album, although it seemed more like an album of outtakes. There were the leftover tracks from Brain Salad Surgery (the title song, _*When the Apple Blossoms Bloom in the Windmills of Your Mind I'll Be Your Valentine*_ , _*So Far to Fall*_, and the throwaway _*Tiger in a Spotlight*_), an Emerson single (*Honky Tonk Train Blues/Barrelhouse Shake-down*, a couple of Greg Lake singles (*I Believe in Father Christmas*, and _*Watching Over You*_).
> 
> It's both better and worse than it should have been. I suppose that with only four of the tracks being "new", and the rest being solo tracks and leftovers, it felt like a "cheat".
> 
> So after the 1978 *Love Beach* fiasco, you'd think that would have nailed the coffin shut.
> 
> But in 1979 the 10-track *Emerson, Lake & Palmer in Concert* (re-released in 1993 with 15 tracks) wasn't bad. It was a live recording from 1977, when they toured with an orchestra until they went broke. It's almost worth it for their version of *Peter Gunn*.
> 
> It wouldn't be until 1986 for them to re-group, although Palmer couldn't be a part of the band due to his commitments to *Asia*. Titled *Emerson, Lake & Powell*, the album is like generic vintage ELP, with standout covers of *Mars the Bringer of War* (Holst) and a bonus track _*The Loco-Motion*_. They had a hit with a bland arena-rock track *Touch and Go*.
> 
> In 1988 Emerson and Palmer reunited with Robert Berry and called themselves *To The Power of Three*. I found Berry's vocals made it a very tough listen.
> 
> 1992 gave us the original trio back together with *Black Moon*, although Lake's voice not aging well.
> 
> And 1994's *In the Hot Seat* was a flop. I've listened to it once and honestly can't remember much about it, other than Lake's voice was pretty much shot.


Just finished up listens to *Emerson, Lake, & Palmer*'s 1979 release of their 1977 tour, *Emerson, Lake & Palmer in Concert* and the 1986 *Emerson, Lake & Powell* album.

Probably the only track on the *Concert* album (originally intended to be a double album) of real note is the opening track *Introductory Fanfare /Peter Gunn*, which they never released as a studio version. The album features their tour orchestra on four of the tracks.

An expanded version was later released as Works Live, adding another 45 minutes from the tour.

The *Emerson, Lake, and Powell* album is actually a return to form for Emerson and Lake, both at the top of their game. Some of the material isn't as strong as the stuff in their heyday years, and some of the basic song riffs are pretty lame, but other than that, I'd still recommend it as a collection.

There's a few tracks that cross the *"well, that's actually pretty good"* threshold (_*The Score, The Miracle*_ and a cover of *Mars, the Bringer of War*), and one of the bonus tracks (*The Loco-Motion*, a tongue-in-cheek cover of the Little Eva song written by Goffin & King) made me chuckle.

Cozy Powell does a credible Carl Palmer imitation for the set (Palmer was too busy in the band *Asia* at the time)


----------



## Barbebleu

Chick Corea - Trilogy 2 with Brian Blades and Christian McBride. Terrific stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

Everybody knows this is nowhere

Album by Crazy Horse en Neil Young


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. 
Recorded live on August 19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arrangement
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## Rogerx

Je Suis Grecque- ( I am Greek)

Melina Mercouri


----------



## Red Terror

This album makes me think of Toronto (I've never been to Berlin); a sprawling, hideously dilapidated behemoth with many a lonely alcove. I miss it sometimes.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Bitches Brew* (40th Anniversary Collectors Edition)

(£14.99 on Amazon) :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Breathless- Kenny G


----------



## Malx

Santana - Caravanserai.
Possibly my favourite Santana album.


----------



## Barbebleu

Adrianne Lenker on her own and with her band, Big Thief.


----------



## senza sordino

It's still 1973 over here. In 1973 the Paris Peace Accords ended the Vietnam War, the World Trade Center in NYC officially opened, Billy Jean King defeated Bobby Riggs in the Battle of the Sexes tennis match, and my Grandfather died. (Currently on my mantelpiece there is a photo of the two of us together in the summer of 1973, four months before he died.)

Gentle Giant In a Glass House (September 1973)









The Who Quadrophenia (October 1973). I am unfamiliar with this album, only having listened to it a couple of times. While I had other Who albums as a kid, I never acquired this one. I listened to this album in its entirety for the first time only a year ago. Really good









Caravan For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night (October 1973). Only the second time hearing this, the first time about one month ago. Enjoyable.









Genesis Selling England by the Pound (October 1973). I've only been listening to this for the past two years, this album just didn't pass my ears as a youth, for whatever reason. Fantastic.









Gong Angel's Egg (December 1973). The third time listening to this, the first time only a month ago. Good enjoyable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Neil Young can play thunder guitar, bur looks uneasy leaning on tree.


----------



## SanAntone

Yes 50 Live

View attachment 141412


Close to the Edge


----------



## Rogerx

Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dusty in Memphis*

Wow. This is soul with - well, the only word I can think of is gemutlichkeit; you know, that feeling when you're comfortable in your own skin. This is a slow smolder with a smoking rhythm section.


----------



## SanAntone

Dusty in Memphis is great!

That Yes 50 Live was disappointing. Performance of Close to the Edge was especially below the original. But I discovered the Steve Wilson remixes which are excellent.

Right now,

Arlo McKinley - "Die Midwestern"


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dusty in Memphis*
> 
> Wow. This is soul with - well, the only word I can think of is gemutlichkeit; you know, that feeling when you're comfortable in your own skin. This is a slow smolder with a smoking rhythm section.
> 
> View attachment 141427


One of Mrs Malx's favourite discs.


----------



## Malx

Supertramp - Crime of the Century.

I probably appreciate this album more now than I did when I first bought it in 1974.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New song by Mr. Bungle. It's heavy!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Love - _Da Capo_ (1966): Forget the turgid blues jam which takes up side two (apart from the jazz-inspired breakdown near the end) - the six tracks on side one are all diverse jewels.










Prior to that it was _In the Court of the Crimson King_. I know that KC's debut has acquired legendary status but I'm not convinced that all of it was as innovative as many think - _Epitaph_ and the title track still remind me of the Moody Blues, albeit on steroids. _I Talk to the Wind_ - my least favourite track - comes over as a precursor of Greg Lake's later schmaltzfests. Only _21st Century Schizoid Man_ and _Moonchild_ strike me as being without any real precedent.


----------



## Rogerx

Steve and Eydie/ Besame Mucho


----------



## Joe B

Earlier in the car:


----------



## starthrower

Released 1969


----------



## starthrower

Disc 1: studio tracks


----------



## Rogerx

Close to You- Carpenters


----------



## Shosty

Talking Heads - Speaking in Tongues


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Santana - Caravanserai.
> Possibly my favourite Santana album.


And definitely mine. I think I blame it for my having spent much of my life travelling in hot places ,,, the moment I hear those crickets I am ready to go.


----------



## Enthusiast

In the last couple of days ...


----------



## Malx

Seeing the MC5 album just put me in the mood for a couple of 'punk' albums. Looking back I guess I was pretty weird in my youth with a fondness for prog rock, punk/new wave, singer songwriters and virtually anything in between.

First up:
Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegtables.

Followed by the eponymous album from the New York Dolls.

Edit: also squeezed in The Clash.


----------



## senza sordino

Malx said:


> Seeing the MC5 album just put me in the mood for a couple of 'punk' albums. Looking back I guess I was pretty weird in my youth with a fondness for prog rock, punk/new wave, singer songwriters and virtually anything in between.
> 
> First up:
> Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegtables.
> 
> Followed by the eponymous album from the New York Dolls.
> 
> Edit: also squeezed in The Clash.


I never got into punk, I missed that boat. We left England just before punk took off, perhaps if I had stayed I would have listened. Punk was never that big here on the west coast of Canada. Sure there were some punk bands locally and bands toured here, but it just wasn't that big, not as big as it was elsewhere. Anyway that's my impression of the scene here. And I don't think anyone here dressed in the stereotypical punk fashion (I don't recall anyone dressing like that anywhere locally).

One of the biggest local punk bands here was called DOA. Their leader was called Joey S ** t Head (a word I can't type here). He is now a respectable local Green Party politician, a city counselor (alderman). I voted for him in the previous local elections; he uses his real name now.


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> I never got into punk, I missed that boat. We left England just before punk took off, perhaps if I had stayed I would have listened. Punk was never that big here on the west coast of Canada. Sure there were some punk bands locally and bands toured here, but it just wasn't that big, not as big as it was elsewhere. Anyway that's my impression of the scene here. And I don't think anyone here dressed in the stereotypical punk fashion (I don't recall anyone dressing like that anywhere locally).
> 
> One of the biggest local punk bands here was called DOA. Their leader was called Joey S ** t Head (a word I can't type here). He is now a respectable local Green Party politician, a city counselor (alderman). I voted for him in the previous local elections; he uses his real name now.


I can't say I was into the punk scene as such I just have always loved music and could see why there was a musical rebellion against the dross that was dominating the pop charts along with the fact that prog rock had over reached itself almost to the point of parody.
A lot of the music was dross itself but, like any genre there are some gems that shine out from the crowd - and of course there are those albums that remind you of places, people and events of the era that will always retain that special feel.


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon

Neil Young Harvest (February 1972)









The Allman Brothers Band Eat a Peach (April 1972)









Chicago V (July 1972)









Frank Zappa Waka/Jawaka (July 1972)


----------



## pianozach

At this moment it's *McCartney*'s *Unplugged*

Just another mild and subtle groundbreaking thing from a Beatle or ex-Beatle. It started the "unplugged" trend, concerts using acoustic instruments in an intimate setting usually.


----------



## Rogerx

Randy Crawford- Everything Must Change


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Seeing the MC5 album just put me in the mood for a couple of 'punk' albums. Looking back I guess I was pretty weird in my youth with a fondness for prog rock, punk/new wave, singer songwriters and virtually anything in between.
> 
> First up:
> Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegtables.
> 
> Followed by the eponymous album from the New York Dolls.
> 
> Edit: also squeezed in The Clash.


An interesting aspect of MC5's music is that they predated punk, being more an uncompromising and political band of the hippy era. I did like some punk - that Clash album you posted is one I still listen to - but not as much as the "pub rock" music that preceded it in Britain. Indeed, although they were a leading punk band, The Clash were not youngsters but relatively experienced players from the pub rock circuit. It was the pub rock bands (Brinsley Schwartz, Dr Feelgood etc.) were the initial much needed reaction against the increasingly indulgent music that was being produced by the big prog rock bands.


----------



## pmsummer

SMALL CRAFT ON A MILK SEA
*Brian Eno*
Jon Hopkins
Leo Abrahams
_
Warp - Opal_


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
*Brian Eno*
_
Editions EG_


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> An interesting aspect of MC5's music is that they predated punk, being more an uncompromising and political band of the hippy era. I did like some punk - that Clash album you posted is one I still listen to - but not as much as the "pub rock" music that preceded it in Britain. Indeed, although they were a leading punk band, The Clash were not youngsters but relatively experienced players from the pub rock circuit. It was the pub rock bands (Brinsley Schwartz, Dr Feelgood etc.) were the initial much needed reaction against the increasingly indulgent music that was being produced by the big prog rock bands.


Can't really disagree with any of that, the New York Dolls also pre-dated UK punk to a degree.
I had a mate who worked in London when I was 18 - 22 years old 1975 - 79 ish, I would sometimes bus it down at the weekend from Scotland and we regularly went to gigs at places like the Roundhouse, The Greyhound in Fulham, taking in gigs by The Brinsleys, Ducks Deluxe, Eggs over Easy, Kilburn and the High Roads, Dr Feelgood, Bees Make Honey, The Kursaal Flyers to name a few that I can recall.
One Marvellous gig I remember clearly was at the The Bell in Greenwich where an upcoming band named Squeeze played on a regular basis, at that time their music was a tad heavier than the style they went on to develope. Their first EP named a 'Packet of Three' that was released on the Deptford Fun City label is more representative of their early sound.
If I could sum up that time it might be - a Dr Feelgood gig in a smoky, sweaty beer filled hall with a PA turned up to distortion levels.
Happy days


----------



## Malx

Prompted by some serious reminiscing, the Brinsley Schwarz tracks from this live set:


----------



## SanAntone

Sondheim/Lapine - Into the Woods

View attachment 141616


----------



## Rogerx

Old Friends-Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Malx

A Pink Floyd album often overlooked, but this is a great collection of single A & B sides interspersed with a mix of early album tracks.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Nice Heath Robinson-like artwork by Nick Mason, too.


----------



## senza sordino

Malx said:


> A Pink Floyd album often overlooked, but this is a great collection of single A & B sides interspersed with a mix of early album tracks.


I concur, Relics is a good album. Lot's of good tracks. The artwork on my LP is very different. I haven't listened to it in years, I should listen to it very soon. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon while repairing the tile work in the bathtub. I haven't listened to any classical in a few days, but this manual labour didn't feel right with classical. So I listened to these beauties this afternoon:

Billy Cobham Spectrum (October 1973)









Steely Dan Pretzel Logic (February 1974)









Mahavishnu Orchestra Apocalypse (April 1974)









Stevie Wonder Fullfillingness' First Finale (July 1974)









The Weather Report Mysterious Traveller (March 1974)


----------



## Rogerx

A Kind of Magic
van Queen


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> I concur, Relics is a good album. Lot's of good tracks. The artwork on my LP is very different. I haven't listened to it in years, I should listen to it very soon. Thanks for the reminder.


My only quibble was the inclusion of _Intersteller Overdrive_. It's a track I love but I think the near-ten minutes could have been better spent on more non-album rarities, however variable in quality (_Point Me at the Sky_, _Apples and Oranges_ etc.). I'm grateful for the studio version of _Careful With That Axe, Eugene_, though...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> My only quibble was the inclusion of _Intersteller Overdrive_. It's a track I love but I think the near-ten minutes could have been better spent on more non-album rarities, however variable in quality (_Point Me at the Sky_, _Apples and Oranges_ etc.). I'm grateful for the studio version of _Careful With That Axe, Eugene_, though...


Gosh, I'd forgotten about 'Point me at the Sky' I have a vague memory of buying it from RS Mcoll as an ex-jukebox single with no centre.


----------



## Malx

An album that can hardly be described as deep but for me always make me smile. 
Robert Wyatt features heavily on drums and others from Soft Machine make appearances on a few tracks. Kevin Ayres' vocals can be an acquired taste but for me they suggest a certain middle Englishness, if such a thing exists.


----------



## SanAntone

Mount Renraw by Otis Gibbs

View attachment 141692


----------



## pmsummer

A LONG WAY FROM YOUR HEART
*Turnpike Troubadours*

_Bossier City_


----------



## SanAntone

pmsummer said:


> A LONG WAY FROM YOUR HEART
> *Turnpike Troubadours*
> 
> _Bossier City_


Except "Bossier City" is from their previous eponymous album (2015). I grew up in Shreveport, Louisiana, just across the Red River from Bossier.

Good band.


----------



## Rogerx

The Doobie Brothers - The Captain and Me


----------



## Vronsky

Snakefinger: Night of Desirable Objects (1987)


----------



## pmsummer

SanAntone said:


> Except "Bossier City" is from their previous eponymous album (2015). I grew up in Shreveport, Louisiana, just across the Red River from Bossier.
> 
> Good band.


Bossier City (Records) is the label, but a good band indeed.


----------



## SanAntone

pmsummer said:


> Bossier City (Records) is the label, but a good band indeed.


Funny - the song I knew, not the record label. They must have some connection to my part of the country even though they originated from Oklahoma. They also have a song "Shreveport" on their _Diamonds & Gasoline_ album.


----------



## SanAntone

Plumb - Jonatha Brooke

View attachment 141721


----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
_Compositions of Bill Evans_
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
Mark Johnson - bass
_
Winter & Winter Music Edition_


----------



## Barbebleu

Bob Dylan - Man on the Street Vol. 2. I’ve already got a lot of this scattered over various boots but so what. Always good to listen to Bob. Idiot Wind at the moment from 1976.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

elgars ghost said:


> Prior to that it was _In the Court of the Crimson King_. *I know that KC's debut has acquired legendary status but I'm not convinced that all of it was as innovative as many think* - _Epitaph_ and the title track still remind me of the Moody Blues, albeit on steroids. _I Talk to the Wind_ - my least favourite track - comes over as a precursor of Greg Lake's later schmaltzfests. Only _21st Century Schizoid Man_ and _Moonchild_ strike me as being without any real precedent.


You're literally the only other person I've seen express this thought. I totally agree. It perplexes me why this is considered such a landmark album, I don't think it's anything special either. I find their following albums to be way more gripping and innovative. 
21st Century Schizoid Man is a banger, the rest is a goddamn _snoozefest_. Moonchild reminds me of an amateur poorly trying to imitate free jazz and passing it off as something original.


----------



## SanAntone

Van Morrison - Three Chords and the Truth

View attachment 141741


----------



## Rogerx

Tori Amos -Under The Pink


----------



## Elvis

Dougie MacLean is Scotland's foremost singer-songwriter - a genuine legend who is as personable in real life as he appears to be in this series of videos.

For the better part of the past five months or so, he's been broadcasting a 30 minute program with 3 to 4 tunes accompanied by sometimes humorous - sometimes wistful - stories which originally ran three times a week, then twice, and finally now once a week.

This is a link to his Facebook page -

https://www.facebook.com/Dougie-MacLean-158324834220405/

There are a total of 47 concerts which you can access by scrolling down the page.

There is going to a new concert tonight (Saturday August 22nd -at 9pm (UK time).

I've watched all of these programs - some of them more than once. They are a very pleasant way to offset some of the cynicism and hard feelings about all manner of subjects that now seem inescapable.

I'm sure that he's familiar to most, if not all, but on the off-chance that his is a name which is not familiar - (It's pronounced "Doo-gie" rather than "Duh-gie" by the way) - I'll offer up the tune which he is best known for -


----------



## millionrainbows

Cream; Goodbye Tour Live 1968 (4-CD)
Fantastic performances, better than most other live Cream recordings.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
with Eberhard Weber
_
ECM_


----------



## Rogerx

Eva by Heart- Eva Cassidy


----------



## Shosty

The Grateful Dead: Live Dead


----------



## elgar's ghost

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> You're literally the only other person I've seen express this thought. I totally agree. It perplexes me why this is considered such a landmark album, I don't think it's anything special either. I find their following albums to be way more gripping and innovative.
> 21st Century Schizoid Man is a banger, the rest is a goddamn _snoozefest_. _Moonchild reminds me of an amateur poorly trying to imitate free jazz and passing it off as something original_.


I do like _Moonchild_ a lot but I can see where you are coming from - I suppose what I meant is that it seemed innovative to me because no rock band had really gone down that route before. Plus the instrumental section gave us a welcome break from the overblown mellotron and Sinfield's often equally overblown lyrics.


----------



## Elvis

We were and are a provincial people - in both a literal and figurative sense.

Irish and Scottish Gaelic were languages that were still spoken by our grandparents - although with fewer and fewer speakers remaining understandably as the years passed - it was still heard and understood - and our elders were adamant that at the very least we should be able to extravagantly curse in at least three languages - which I can - and do.

And the music was traditional - Irish, Scottish, English, and Welsh.

It wan't until the early 90's that we became aware of a specific genre which was referred to as "Celtic music" - to us it was just "music".

And it was what we listened to because we were told that this was our music - these were our songs - if you listen you will learn and know who and what you are - this is our story.

And while that may have been who we were it didn't necessarily mean that that was who I was or more importantly who I wanted to be.

This is the very first album that gave me some insight into not only who I was but who I could be because they took traditional music added rock rhythms, arrangements, instruments - and changed it - altered it - reshaped it - into something that I both could and could not recognize - something that I could personally relate to - because while I did indeed want to retain who and what I was I needed to start thinking about who and what I could become.

I wanted to change but to still remain the same. I wanted to remain the same and still change.









*Horslips

"Happy To Meet - Sorry To Part"*

"This is widely considered to be the first Celtic rock album ever recorded. With this, Horslips took the lead in Irish music of the time and created an original mixture from traditional Irish tunes and rock music."

The original vinyl release was enclosed in an octagonal album cover - I still have it - but I'm listening to the 1989 remastered version as the original LP was mixed quite poorly.


----------



## Elvis

*Planxty*

Planxty were an Irish folk music band formed in January 1972, consisting initially of Christy Moore (vocals, acoustic guitar, bodhrán), Andy Irvine (vocals, mandolin, mandola, bouzouki, hurdy-gurdy, harmonica), Dónal Lunny (bouzouki, guitars, bodhrán, keyboards), and Liam O'Flynn (uilleann pipes, tin whistle).

"They transformed and popularized Irish folk music, touring and recording to great acclaim."

"Great acclaim" to put it mildly - none of us had ever heard anything being done with traditional music in quite this way before. They didn't stray beyond the boundaries with instrumentation the way that Horslips did but they took trad and just drove it relentlessly forward.

Playing Irish music fast isn't really all that difficult - all you need is one player who can't keep time properly - but they played - in unyielding unison - at a speed which defied belief.

And they were able to toss back pints without stopping their playing - which amazed us almost as much as the "speed in unison" thing did.


----------



## Elvis

My posts are still at the point where they need to be approved by a moderator before being allowed to appear and thus I don't know what order they will appear in but I wanted to add a third album that had a significant affect upon all of us who were playing at that time -

When Donal Lunny left Planxty he formed "The Bothy Band" -









The Bothy Band was an Irish traditional band active during the mid 1970s. It quickly gained a reputation as one of the most influential bands playing Irish traditional music. Their enthusiasm and musical virtuosity had a significant influence on the Irish traditional music movement that continued well after they disbanded in 1979.

"... enthusiasm and musical virtuosity..."

The Bothy Band played so lightning fast - in perfect unison - that they made Planxty sound as if they were conducted by Sergiu Celibidache.


----------



## SanAntone

John Renbourn ‎- Nobody's Fault But Mine (The John Renbourn Anthology 1966-2005)

View attachment 141824


----------



## Elvis

SanAntone said:


> John Renbourn ‎- Nobody's Fault But Mine (The John Renbourn Anthology 1966-2005)
> 
> View attachment 141824


Superb! - :clap: - My compliments!






"Bert and John" is the fourth album by Scottish folk musician Bert Jansch, released in 1966. A number of songs are performed with friend and fellow guitarist John Renbourn, who would later join him in the group Pentangle.


----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps
_
Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHTFALL
*Quercus*
_June Tabor_ - vocals
Iain Ballamy - saxophone
Huw Warren - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD RAIN
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet
_
Act_


----------



## pmsummer

SEDUCING DOWN THE DOOR
_A Collection 1970 - 1990_
*John Cale*
_
Rhino_


----------



## pmsummer

ROOK
*Shearwater*
_
Matador_


----------



## pmsummer

PARADISE AND LUNCH
*Ry Cooder*

_Reprise_


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Three 6 Mafia - Mystic Stylez*


----------



## pmsummer

RUBBER SOUL
*The Beatles*
_
Capitol EMI_


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 141865


Aretha Franklin - Oh Me Oh My: Aretha Live in Philly, 1972


----------



## Rogerx

James Taylor - Sweet Baby James


----------



## senza sordino

Today's listening:

I've only listened to these two famous albums a couple of times all the way through before. I know all the hit singles, but not the fillers very well.

George Harrison All Things Must Pass (November 1970)









Derek and the Dominoes Layla and other Assorted Love Songs (November 1970)









Both released a couple of weeks apart.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## millionrainbows

A good British psychedelia collection of 1968. 3 CDs, lots of obscurities.


----------



## Elvis

pmsummer said:


> PARADISE AND LUNCH
> *Ry Cooder*
> 
> _Reprise_











This 2010 collaboration "San Patricio" by the Chieftains featuring Ry Cooder was a revelation.

"Now comes arguably their most original album, an Irish-Latin concept piece that involves an impressive array of Mexican musicians and a handful of Americans, including Ry Cooder, who co-produced this intriguingly varied set with the Chieftains' Paddy Moloney.

It tells the story of the San Patricio (Spanish for St Patrick) Battalion of Irishmen who fled to America to escape the potato famine, were conscripted into the American army, but found themselves fighting against fellow Catholics in the Mexican-American War - and so changed sides to fight for the Mexicans.

The music blends Irish uilleann pipes, whistle and fiddles with Mexican guitars, banjo and trumpets, and the cast of singers ranges from Lila Downs and Linda Ronstadt to the extraordinary, passionate 90-year-old ranchero star, Chavela Vargas. Then there's moody guitar instrumental work and a fine, sturdy ballad (in English) from Cooder.


----------



## starthrower

Released 2013

This one is a bit of a snoozer compared to the first two albums. A thirteen year gap in between and old Sco has mellowed significantly.


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 141930


Bob Dylan: MTV Unplugged


----------



## starthrower

1960


----------



## elgar's ghost

Deep Purple - _Mk III - The Final Concerts_ (1998). Played earlier today.

Essentially an alternative and expanded version of the posthumous _Made in Europe_ album culled from among the final dates of the spring 1975 European tour, after which Ritchie Blackmore, itching to get his Rainbow project up and running, flew the coop. Some DP fans weren't too keen on the post-Glover/Gillan years but I thought new boys Coverdale and Hughes revitalised the band and helped push them into an interesting direction - slightly funky at times but never over-slick. I thought that the two studio albums recorded by the Mark III line-up, _Burn_ and _Stormbringer_, were really good (_Burn_ especially).


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

elgars ghost said:


> Deep Purple - _Mk III - The Final Concerts_ (1998). Played earlier today.
> 
> Essentially an alternative and expanded version of the posthumous _Made in Europe_ album culled from among the final dates of the spring 1975 European tour, after which Ritchie Blackmore, itching to get his Rainbow project up and running, flew the coop. Some DP fans weren't too keen on the post-Glover/Gillan years but I thought new boys Coverdale and Hughes revitalised the band and helped push them into an interesting direction - slightly funky at times but never over-slick. I thought that the two studio albums recorded by the Mark III line-up, _Burn_ and _Stormbringer_, were really good (_Burn_ especially).


Have you ever listened to the live concert Deep Purple did with the London Symphony Orchestra? Most of the time I think the whole rock band - orchestra crossover thing is gimmicky or pretentious, but its pulled off to absolute perfection here. They even do a cover of 5/4 scherzo from Tchaikovsky's 6th, if I remember correctly. EDIT: This is a totally concocted memory, the actually do a piece written for the band and orchestra themselves which is way cooler honestly.

Most of the time though, I personally think the rock orchestra experiment largely falls flat. e.g When Metallica did it it was just _ok_. It's difficult for the colored nuances of the orchestra (or just the orchestra in general lmao) to be heard when a rock band is blaring over it with stadium cab amps so the idea is kind of inherently flawed from the get go.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I heard the _Concerto for Group and Orchestra_ from 1969 (which left me cold, I'm sorry to say) but not the event from 30 years later. I'm not against occasional orchestral flourishes in rock music (or the other way around) but I usually baulk at out-and-out collaboration or crossover.


----------



## SanAntone

Big Bend Killing: The Appalachian Ballad Tradition

View attachment 141937


----------



## Rogerx

The Other Side- Chuck Brown en Eva Cassidy

Good combination.


----------



## Elvis

I'm not certain that any of us would have been willing to continue playing "trad" were it not for the occasional glimpse into how trad could evolve.

This is one of those albums that everyone who played had - everyone - and it showed us that there was a future - and even a "present" to what we were doing - that we didn't have to continually live in the past.









*"Rags, Reels & Airs"

Dave Swarbrick *

"A lost classic, first released in 1967 and immediately recognised as a recording landmark. Rags, Reels & Airs focuses solely on Dave Swarbrick and it finally gave him a chance to really stretch out and demonstrate his leading instrumental prowess. The result was a new era of English instrumental folk music and a new approach to folk music altogether.

Rags, Reels & Airs was produced by Joe Boyd, who would soon introduce Dave Swarbrick to Fairport Convention - the result of which was Liege & Lief and a whole new era for folk and rock music. Joe Boyd's sleeve notes included this comment: 'This record should provide ample evidence of the fact that Dave Swarbrick is doing perhaps the finest job of reconciling traditional instrumental styles with modern ideas and technique'.

Dave Swarbrick fiddle, mandolin, 8-string fiddle
with
Martin Carthy guitar
Diz Disley guitar


----------



## starthrower

I once owned a legitimate Jimmy Smith Blue Note box which I gave to a friend. Now I own this cheesy public domain set but the sound is very good. I'm listening to Midnight Special with Stanley Turrentine on tenor sax.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF THE TRIO, VOLUME TWO 
_Live At The Village Vanguard_
*Brad Mehldau *- piano
Larry Grenadier - double bass
Jorge Rossy - drums
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## Rogerx

Everything must go - Steely Dan


----------



## Elvis

*Martin Carthy *

(eponymous debut album - released 1965)

The album features Dave Swarbrick playing fiddle or mandolin on a number of the tracks. Swarbrick was not headlined on the album for contractual reasons as he was with the Ian Campbell Folk Group at the time with permission granted by Transatlantic Records.









*Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Second Album *


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 142032


Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> View attachment 141973
> 
> 
> I once owned a legitimate Jimmy Smith Blue Note box which I gave to a friend. _Now I own this cheesy public domain set_ but the sound is very good. I'm listening to Midnight Special with Stanley Turrentine on tenor sax.


I'm not a great fan of this sort of thing either but occasionally needs must, eh?


----------



## Rogerx

Legend by Clannad


----------



## Elvis

*Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick* - *Byker Hill*

Byker Hill is the third solo album by English folk musician Martin Carthy, originally released in 1967 by Fontana Records and later re-issued by Topic Records. The album features Dave Swarbrick playing fiddle on a number of the tracks.


----------



## Elvis

*Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - "But Two Came By"* - *1968*


----------



## Chilham

Well, non-classical artist.


----------



## millionrainbows

This photo of Gyorgy Ligeti looks a lot like Jimmy Page looks nowadays. I guess being a contemporary composer is as hard on the human body as years of touring with Led Zeppelin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm glad Jimmy P is happy to let his hair be white these days rather than doing the aged rock star thing and dyeing it in an unfeasible shade of brown or black. I think he looks well for a 76 year-old.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Enjoying this from the Queen of Cool. Released in '60, it had no little impact (eg: on Michel Legrand who used a coupla most distinctive chords from her _Old Devil Moon_ in the _Umbrellas of Cherbourg_ several years later). Check it out and see if you don't agree!


----------



## Rogerx

Want One- Rufus Wainwright


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Elvis

Three for the road -









*The Pentangle* was the 1968 debut album of the band Pentangle: Terry Cox, Bert Jansch, Jacqui McShee, John Renbourn and Danny Thompson. It brought together their separate influences of folk, jazz, blues, early music and contemporary songwriting.









*Sweet Child* was a 1968 double album by the British folk-rock band Pentangle: Terry Cox, Bert Jansch, Jacqui McShee, John Renbourn and Danny Thompson.









*Basket of Light* is a 1969 album by the folk rock group Pentangle. It reached no. 5 on the UK Albums Chart. A single from the album, "Light Flight", the theme from BBC1's first colour drama series Take Three Girls, reached no. 43 on the UK Singles Chart.

*Pentangle - Light Flight (live at the BBC)- *


----------



## SanAntone

ldiat said:


>


I just read (don't know if it's true) that the title was a mis-transcribed lyric of "In the Garden of Eden," and the song has no Eastern religious connection). According to this source, the singer was drunk when he made the demo tape.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sorry, but Doug Ingle's foghorn voice was one of the reasons I could never really get into Iron Butterfly. That and the fact that most of their albums were useless.


----------



## Art Rock

Probably at least 10 years ago that I listened to the full Abbey Road album - I tend to listen to the Beatles in terms of songs rather than albums.


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Dolores Pradera- Caminemos


----------



## ldiat

Art Rock said:


> Probably at least 10 years ago that I listened to the full Abbey Road album - I tend to listen to the Beatles in terms of songs rather than albums.


now you know there are 3 clues about Paul being dead in this cover. 1) Paul is out of step 2) he is bare foot, and they buried their dead in Italy bare footed 3)the plate on the car is IF 28. paul would have been 28 years old


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Plus the black hearse is waiting on the right hand side of the road (actually it's a taxicab but we don't want to ruin a good bit of fun, do we?).


----------



## millionrainbows

Frankly, I think you'd have more luck convincing people that Keith Richards is dead. :lol:


----------



## Elvis

*Planxty - "The Well Below The Valley" - 1973*









*Planxty - "Cold Blow and the Rainy Night" - 1974*


----------



## Barbebleu

John and Beverley Martyn - The Road to Ruin. Fab!


----------



## starthrower

Released 1994


----------



## Barbebleu

Elvis said:


> Three for the road -
> 
> View attachment 142139
> 
> 
> *The Pentangle* was the 1968 debut album of the band Pentangle: Terry Cox, Bert Jansch, Jacqui McShee, John Renbourn and Danny Thompson. It brought together their separate influences of folk, jazz, blues, early music and contemporary songwriting.
> 
> View attachment 142140
> 
> 
> *Sweet Child* was a 1968 double album by the British folk-rock band Pentangle: Terry Cox, Bert Jansch, Jacqui McShee, John Renbourn and Danny Thompson.
> 
> View attachment 142141
> 
> 
> *Basket of Light* is a 1969 album by the folk rock group Pentangle. It reached no. 5 on the UK Albums Chart. A single from the album, "Light Flight", the theme from BBC1's first colour drama series Take Three Girls, reached no. 43 on the UK Singles Chart.
> 
> *Pentangle - Light Flight (live at the BBC)- *


Three cracking albums by a wonderful band. Folk-rock superbly blended with jazz elements.


----------



## pmsummer

LAST DANCE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitar
Petra Haden - voice
Eyvind Kang - viola
Thomas Morgan - bass
Rudy Boyston - drums, percussion
_
OKeh_


----------



## pmsummer

ABBEY ROAD
*The Beatles*

_Parlophone_


----------



## Rogerx

Want Two Rufus Wainwright


----------



## ldiat

pmsummer said:


> ABBEY ROAD
> *The Beatles*
> 
> _Parlophone_


now you know there are 3 clues about Paul being dead in this cover. 1) Paul is out of step 2) he is bare foot, and they buried their dead in Italy bare footed 3)the plate on the car is IF 28. paul would have been 28 years old
as i posted


----------



## elgar's ghost

The number plate of the VW also says LMW - obviously that means Linda McCartney Widowed.


----------



## Elvis

*Horslips - "The Tain" - 1973*

Their second studio album, it was Horslip's first attempt at making a concept album, an idea they would return to in 1976 with The Book of Invasions: A Celtic Symphony. The Táin was based on the Táin Bó Cúailnge (The Cattle Raid of Cooley), one of the most infamous legends of Early Irish literature, dealing with the war between Ulster and Connacht over a prize bull.

The songs tell the story from the points of view of Cúchulainn, Queen Maeve of Connacht and Ferdia, among others. Horslips continued their Celtic Rock style of fusing traditional Irish music and rock, using traditional jigs and reels and incorporating them into their songs.









*Horslips - "Dancehall Sweethearts" - 1974*

Dancehall Sweethearts is the third studio album by Horslips. Recorded during the 1974 World Cup Finals, the songs were loosely based on the travels of the famed 18th century blind harper, Turlough O' Carolan. The title and cover were chosen by the band in reaction to the record company's worry that an album about a deceased blind Irish harper would not sell in great quantities.

For this album, the addition of brass sections added a new element to Horslips' sound, as songs like Nighttown Boy and Sunburst displayed elements of blues which were new to Horslips' Celtic Rock sound. Once again, traditional jigs and reels were incorporated into Horslips' songs.

A video was recorded for Ireland's national broadcaster, RTÉ, of Horslips performing King of the Fairies, a set dance, Beatles-style on the roof of Bank of Ireland's headquarters in 1975.


----------



## Rogerx

The Pogues Red Roses for Me


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Sondheim/Lapine - Into the Woods
> 
> View attachment 141616


Possibly the 2nd best musical ever written for the stage.

The first being *Sweeney Todd*, also by Sondheim.

If I had to finish a Top Twelve list of Best Broadway Musicals of all time, I'd probably include the following (in no particular order):

West Side Story
Chicago
Evita
Hamilton
Les Misérables
Wicked
The Fantasticks
In the Heights
Little Shop of Horrors
Cabaret (which, incidently, is NOTHING like the film with Liza)


----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


> now you know there are 3 clues about Paul being dead in this cover. 1) Paul is out of step 2) he is bare foot, and they buried their dead in Italy bare footed 3)the plate on the car is IF 28. paul would have been 28 years old
> as i posted


There's more than that.

John's the priest (in white),
Ringo's the undertaker (in black),
Paul's the corpse (in a suit), and
George is the gravedigger (in work clothes).


----------



## pianozach

Listening to the Top 100 Singles of 1956 according to Billboard.

It's an eclectic transitional year, with the big early guns of Rock 'n' Roll (Rock Around the Clock, Hound Dog, Blueberry Hill, Blue Suede Shoes, Be-Bop-A-Lula), and throwback big band, and lush string-drenched ballads, and some showtunes. 

I will say that on the whole 1956s singles were overall a pretty good bunch of songs.


----------



## Elvis

*The Bothy Band - "Old Hag You Have Killed Me" - 1976*









*The Bothy Band - "Out of the Wind - Into the Sun" - 1977 *

The Bothy Band was an Irish traditional band active during the mid 1970s. It quickly gained a reputation as one of the most influential bands playing Irish traditional music. Their enthusiasm and musical virtuosity had a significant influence on the Irish traditional music movement that continued well after they disbanded in 1979.

The Bothy Band was formed in 1975 by bouzouki player Dónal Lunny, after he left the group Planxty to form his own record company, Mulligan. Lunny invited uilleann piper Paddy Keenan, flute and whistle player Matt Molloy, fiddler Paddy Glackin, and accordion player Tony MacMahon to get involved in an early project for the new label. This group of players was soon joined by a brother and sister who played in the Irish traditional group Skara Brae: Mícheál Ó Domhnaill on acoustic guitar and Tríona Ní Dhomhnaill on clavinet and vocals. Originally called Seachtar (Gaeilge for seven), the group was renamed by Mícheál Ó Domhnaill after Tony MacMahon left the group to work as a producer for BBC. The Bothy Band made its debut on 2 February 1975 at Trinity College, Dublin.


----------



## senza sordino

pianozach said:


> Listening to the Top 100 Singles of 1956 according to Billboard.
> 
> It's an eclectic transitional year, with the big early guns of Rock 'n' Roll (Rock Around the Clock, Hound Dog, Blueberry Hill, Blue Suede Shoes, Be-Bop-A-Lula), and throwback big band, and lush string-drenched ballads, and some show tunes.
> 
> I will say that on the whole 1956s singles were overall a pretty good bunch of songs.


These are fun tunes, and I occasionally make a point of listening to them. This was a time when the Singles Charts weren't monopolized by one genre; and that hasn't happened in 50 years or more.


----------



## Rogerx

One year - Colin Blunstone


----------



## Elvis

Two for today -









*The Albion Country Band - "Battle of the Field" - 1976*

The Albion Band, also known as The Albion Country Band, The Albion Dance Band, and The Albion Christmas Band, were a British folk rock band, originally brought together and led by musician Ashley Hutchings. Generally considered one of the most important groupings in the genre, it has contained or been associated with a large proportion of major English folk performers in its long and fluid history.

The one constant in the band's history has been the band leader Ashley Hutchings, founding member of arguably the two other preeminent English folk rock groupings Fairport Convention and Steeleye Span, and it has been the home for most of the projects of his long and highly productive career.

Battle of the Field is a folk rock album by the Albion Country Band, recorded in summer 1973 immediately prior to the band's breakup and only released in 1976 following public demand.









*The Albion Dance Band - "The Prospect Before Us" - 1977*

"The Prospect Before Us" is a folk/rock album by The Albion Dance Band which was recorded in 1976.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Listening to the Top 100 Singles of 1956 according to Billboard.
> 
> It's an eclectic transitional year, with the big early guns of Rock 'n' Roll (Rock Around the Clock, Hound Dog, Blueberry Hill, Blue Suede Shoes, Be-Bop-A-Lula), and throwback big band, and lush string-drenched ballads, and some showtunes.
> 
> I will say that on the whole 1956s singles were overall a pretty good bunch of songs.


Now it's the Billboard Top 100 of 1957. There's some great tunes here as well, but not as many. There's a lot of crummy new "rock and roll" by some barely adequate singers and tunesmiths. I think that as all the record companies and producers tried to get on the Rock 'N' Roll train, they weren't really all that discriminating in what they released. It's likely because many of them didn't really "get" rock and roll; they THOUGHT they did, but they didn't.

1957 was the year the "Hawaii" craze hit . . . everything South Seas was nifty because "exotic". Pineapples. Bamboo furniture. Songs about Zulu warriors in Hawaii [bleah] ("Zulu Love").

One thing that's really a "fad" that I noticed . . . . a surprising number of songs from 1956 and 1957 had a lot of whistling. Like this one. I'd never heard it before, and there's some really nice honky tonk piano, steel guitar, and girly backup singers.






But there's some forgotten gems, like this this one, released in 1956 by LaVern Baker. Jim Dandy charted in 1957.


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 142398


*The Carter Family: In The Shadow Of Clinch Mountain* (12-CD Deluxe Box Set) - Bear Family Records

_Many of these recordings are appearing for the first time on CD, and the sound of these ageless classics has been digitally enhanced without damaging their integrity or purity. All known photographs of the original Carter Family have been included. Mother Maybelle's personal photo collection has been included as well as all the photos belonging to Janette Carter, some previously unpublished, and there is a full-length newly-researched Carter Family biography by preeminent country music historian Charles Wolfe. 'These recordings are archetypal and timeless,' writes Wolfe. 'They are as elemental as the wind or water, and have the simple beauty of the landscape of (the Carters' home in) Poor Valley. It is hard to underestimate the importance of the Carter Family to country music, and to American music in general'. _

One of the best boxes I've ever bought.


----------



## julide

the great turkish diva hamiyet yüceses....... what amazing breath control she has.....one imagines her singing some of the dramatic operatic roles......


----------



## senza sordino

Part one of six of a Prog Rock listening project, all from the 1980s. When I did my prog rock project last year, I lost my way in the 1980s. The project was too long and became rather disorganized and purposeless. I have curated thirty albums to listen to over the next couple of months, five at a time. I have expanded my definition and scope of prog.

All today and all from Spotify.

Rush Permanant Waves (January 1980) One of my favourite Rush albums. 









Genesis Duke (March 1980) The last Genesis album I like. 









Peter Gabriel III Melt (May 1980) 









The Alan Parsons Project Turn of a Friendly Card (November 1980) I like this









King Crimson Discipline (September 1981) Terrific.


----------



## Barbebleu

pianozach said:


> There's more than that.
> 
> John's the priest (in white),
> Ringo's the undertaker (in black),
> Paul's the corpse (in a suit), and
> George is the gravedigger (in work clothes).


And of course George Martin painted the black lines on the zebra crossing which denotes absolutely nothing, much the same as all the other mince that has been suggested!


----------



## Barbebleu

Lead Me On - Kelly Joe Phelps.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded August 1957 in Hollywood

Bass - Leroy Vinnegar
Drums - Stan Levey
Piano - Lou Levy 
Tenor Saxophone - Stan Getz


----------



## Rogerx

Beach Samba- Astrud Gilberto


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Elvis

*Lindisfarne* are an English folk rock band from Newcastle upon Tyne established in 1968 (originally called Brethren). The original line-up comprised Alan Hull (vocals, guitar, piano), Ray Jackson (vocals, mandolin, harmonica), Simon Cowe (guitar, mandolin, banjo, keyboards), Rod Clements (bass guitar, violin) and Ray Laidlaw (drums).

*Nicely Out of Tune* is the debut album by Lindisfarne, released in late 1970. It charted more than a year after release, thanks to the huge success of their second album Fog on the Tyne, which topped the charts early in 1972.









*Fog on the Tyne* is a 1971 album by Lindisfarne.

It gave the group their breakthrough in the UK, topping the album charts early in 1972 for four weeks and remaining on the chart for 56 weeks in total. "Meet Me on the Corner", one of two songs written by bassist Rod Clements, reached No. 5 as a single. The title track became the band's signature tune.


----------



## starthrower

Blue Lights Vols. 1&2 / Live At The Five Spot Cafe originally released on Blue Note Records 1958
Re-issued on Poll Winners Records 27356


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> Possibly the 2nd best musical ever written for the stage.
> 
> The first being *Sweeney Todd*, also by Sondheim.
> 
> If I had to finish a Top Twelve list of Best Broadway Musicals of all time, I'd probably include the following (in no particular order):
> 
> West Side Story
> Chicago
> Evita
> Hamilton
> Les Misérables
> Wicked
> The Fantasticks
> In the Heights
> Little Shop of Horrors
> Cabaret (which, incidently, is NOTHING like the film with Liza)


Have you seen/heard _Passion_? I think this is some of Sondheim's best work.

Your list leaves off many great musicals from earlier seasons - *Rodgers/Hammerstein* (South Pacific, Carousel, Oklahoma), *Jerry Herman* (Hello, Dolly!, Mame, La Cage aux Folles), *Bock/Harnick* (Fiorello!, She Loves Me, Fiddler on the Roof), *Cy Coleman* (Wildcat, Little Me, Seesaw, Sweet Charity).

And then there's some from across the pond: *Leslie Bricusse* (Doctor Doolittle) and with *Anthony Newley* (The Roar of the Greasepaint - The Smell of the Crowd, Stop the World I Want To Get Off!, Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory).

I've left out many more ...


----------



## starthrower

Stan Getz: Captain Marvel 
1972 Columbia Records

Featuring Chick Corea, Stanley Clarke, Tony Williams, Airto

Lots of Chick Corea tunes on this album that are now well known classics. La Fiesta, Times Lie, Crystal Silence, Five Hundred Miles High, and the title tune.


----------



## senza sordino

Part two of six of an 80s prog rock listening project. All from Spotify

Rush Moving Pictures (February 1981) Terrific. And obviously had a lot of radio airplay here.









Kraftwerk Computer World (May 1981) ProgArchives refer to Kraftwerk as progressive electronic. I call this irritating. The best part of this album was its brevity at 35 minutes. I've liked earlier work of Kraftwerk, but this album, not so much.









Roxy Music Avalon (May 1982) Pretty good. ProgArchives refer to Roxy music as Crossover Prog. I haven't listened to this in a very long time. Includes the singles More Than This and Avalon. 









King Crimson Beat (June 1982) Pretty good. 









Marillion Script for a Jester's Tear (March 1983) Sounds not unlike an updated early Genesis, except I find the drumming boring with that typical heavy 80s beat.


----------



## Rogerx

All Days Are Nights: Songs For Lulu - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Elvis

There was a time when I wasn't happy being "fair enough" - I wanted to be "good" - and eventually I was.

And then there was a time when I was no longer happy with being "good" - I wanted to be "great".

And then one colder than cold night Blackie O'Connell rolled into town on a tour, stopped by the local, and asked if he could sit in.

And when I heard what "great" actually sounded like - I knew that I was no longer "good" - I was back to being "fair enough".

And the lesson that I learned was that there comes a time when you need to accept your limitations - to live with what you do and don't have - and to try to make peace with who you actually are and who you thought you were.

Time heals all - sometimes you have to wait for the passage of time - however long it may take.

All I had to do was wait for Blackie O'Connell to leave town.

And I was once again the best uilleann pipes player to be found anywhere near and far (especially the further Blackie's van went in the opposite direction of where I currently was).


----------



## Open Lane

Just finished the new alcatrazz "born innocent "

Now onto hendrix "winterland"


----------



## Art Rock

I've been busy compiling a list of my 200 or so favourite pop/rock albums in chronological order, listening to each candidate again. It's a fun exercise. I'm now in 1973 and listening to one of the most controversial prog albums of all time once more.


----------



## Barbebleu

New Australian indie artist. Alex the Astronaut - The Theory of Absolutely Nothing. Awfully good.


----------



## Barbebleu

Billy Strings - Home. Amazing new bluegrass artist.


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> Billy Strings - Home. Amazing new bluegrass artist.


Agreed. There are several YouTube clips of him with Molly Tuttle another amazing young Bluegrass artist.


----------



## pmsummer

HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*

_Angel EMI_


----------



## SanAntone

Classic

View attachment 142506


----------



## Rogerx

Pink Floyd -Wish You Were Here


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Pink Floyd -Wish You Were Here


i know a story about this band!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> i know a story about this band!!!!


Not x rated I hope?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


>


Nice choice Itullian.


----------



## SanAntone

This Land (Bill Frisell album)

View attachment 142521


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> *Have you seen/heard Passion?* I think this is some of Sondheim's best work.
> 
> Your list leaves off many great musicals from earlier seasons - *Rodgers/Hammerstein* (South Pacific, Carousel, Oklahoma), *Jerry Herman* (Hello, Dolly!, Mame, La Cage aux Folles), *Bock/Harnick* (Fiorello!, She Loves Me, Fiddler on the Roof), *Cy Coleman* (Wildcat, Little Me, Seesaw, Sweet Charity).
> 
> And then there's some from across the pond: *Leslie Bricusse* (Doctor Doolittle) and with *Anthony Newley* (The Roar of the Greasepaint - The Smell of the Crowd, Stop the World I Want To Get Off!, Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory).
> 
> I've left out many more ...


Indeed. We drove the two hours to see a college production of *Passion* many years ago. We loved it and hated it.

Musically it was just fine, and the production was top notch.

We stopped for a late night snack on the way home and discussed the show for a few hours.

Tough to describe all the mixed feelings we had for the story, the storytelling, the characters, and the psychological implications. Certainly an intellectual feast.

So, musically, a fabulous work. As far as likeability, um, no. It's an unlikeable show.

The *Rogers/Hammerstein* musicals are top notch. I respect Hammerstein's choices, although *Carousel* has some of the lamest dialog ever.

I never really warmed up to *Jerry Herman*'s contributions to musical theatre - musically I find his music mostly boring, and his choice of subject matter to be rather same-y ("middle-aged diva and the people around her/him"). I especially loathe his arrangements, notably where he takes a slow melody, then attempts to "build" it simply by having the orchestra play double time underneath. Well, not loathe, I guess - more annoying than anything else.

The *Bricusse/Newley* shows are nice. Great? Well, only maybe. Good? Of course.

Of your list only the *Rogers & Hammerstein* shows are _really_ worthy of being Top 20 material. A lot of them truly groundbreakers.

Years ago I was in the first revival of their forgotten *Pipe Dream*. THAT would be a good, not great, show. Well, maybe not "good". But I have fond memories of being *in* the show.

Sure, your list has some good shows, but I was truly talking about great shows.

I can think of a few that are worthy of inclusion in such a list. The *R&H* catalog, you mentioned *South Pacific, Carousel*, and *Oklahoma*, and there's also *The King and I, Flower Drum Song, The Sound of Music*, and *Cinderella*.

And there's plenty of other shows, both new and old that I think are significant for one reason or another, or even overlooked:

Let's see, where was I? Oh yes

*Sweeney Todd
Into the Woods
West Side Story
Chicago
Evita
Hamilton
Les Misérables
Wicked
The Fantasticks
In the Heights
Little Shop of Horrors
Cabaret
*
and

*Urinetown
Spring Awakening
Rent
Fiddler on the Roof
The Music Man
Grease (like Cabaret, significantly changed for cinema)
Jesus Christ, Superstar
Guys and Dolls
Oliver!
Man of La Mancha
Hair
Sunday in the Park with George
Showboat
Porgy and Bess
Godspell
The Secret Garden
A Gentleman's Guide to Love and Murder
Assassins
Big River
Kismet
Pacific Overtures
Hamilton
Once on This Island*

*Actually it might be more fun to make a list of musicals I find to be annoying.
*


----------



## Malx

Supertramp - Crime of the Century.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Now it's the Billboard Top 100 of 1957. There's some great tunes here as well, but not as many. There's a lot of crummy new "rock and roll" by some barely adequate singers and tunesmiths. I think that as all the record companies and producers tried to get on the Rock 'N' Roll train, they weren't really all that discriminating in what they released. It's likely because many of them didn't really "get" rock and roll; they THOUGHT they did, but they didn't.
> 
> 1957 was the year the "Hawaii" craze hit . . . everything South Seas was nifty because "exotic". Pineapples. Bamboo furniture. Songs about Zulu warriors in Hawaii [bleah] ("Zulu Love").
> 
> One thing that's really a "fad" that I noticed . . . . a surprising number of songs from 1956 and 1957 had a lot of whistling. . . .


I just loaded up the first half of *1958 (Billboard* #100-#51), and it's parabolically worse than 1956 and 1957. A lot of poorly written pablum, some lousy teen idol vocalists, hastily produced aim for the lowest common denominator crap. So many of the songs so far are just derivative.

Yes, in 1958 there _*are*_ some gems amongst the turds:

*Fever
Tequila
At the Hop
Great Balls of Fire
Splish Splash
Do You Want to Dance?
*
. . . but they are the exception.

You want to hear some stuff that's awful? These Top 100 Billboard Singles.

_Frankie Avalon	Ginger Bread
Frankie Avalon	Dede Dinah
Perry Como	Kewpie Doll
Kathy Linden	Billy
George Hamilton IV	Why Don't They Understand
_
I'm countin' down from #100, and I'm only down to #83, and it's a sorry lot of "Hits".


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> Indeed. We drove the two hours to see a college production of Passion many years ago. We loved it and hated it.
> 
> Musically it was just fine, and the production was top notch.
> 
> We stopped for a late night snack on the way home and discussed the show for a few hours.
> 
> Tough to describe all the mixed feelings we had for the story, the storytelling, the characters, and the psychological implications. Certainly an intellectual feast.
> 
> The *Rogers/Hammerstein* musicals are top notch. I respect Hammerstein's choices, although Carousel has some of the lamest dialog ever.
> 
> I never really warmed up to *Jerry Herman*'s contributions to musical theatre - musically I find his music mostly boring, and his choice of subject matter to be rather same-y ("middle-aged diva and the people around her/him"). I especially loathe his arrangements, notably where he takes a slow melody, then attempts to "build" it simply by having the orchestra play double time underneath. Well, not loathe, I guess - more annoying than anything else.
> 
> The Bricusse/Newley shows are nice.
> 
> Of your list only Rogers & Hammerstein are really worthy of being Top 20 material. A lot of them truly groundbreakers.
> Years ago I was in the first revival of their forgotten Pipe Dream. THAT would be a good, not great, show.
> 
> Sure, your list has some good shows, but I was truly talking about great shows.
> 
> I can think of a few that are worthy of inclusion in such a list. The R&H catalog, you mentioned South Pacific, Carousel, Oklahoma, and there's also The King and I, Flower Drum Song, The Sound of Music, and Cinderella.
> 
> And there's plenty of other shows, both new and old that I think are significant for one reason or another, or even overlooked:
> 
> Let's see, where was I? Oh yes
> 
> Sweeney Todd
> Into the Woods
> West Side Story
> Chicago
> Evita
> Hamilton
> Les Misérables
> Wicked
> The Fantasticks
> In the Heights
> Little Shop of Horrors
> Cabaret
> 
> and
> 
> Urinetown
> Spring Awakening
> Rent
> Fiddler on the Roof
> The Music Man
> Grease (like Cabaret, significantly changed for cinema)
> Jesus Christ, Superstar
> Guys and Dolls
> Oliver!
> Man of La Mancha
> Hair
> Sunday in the Park with George
> Showboat
> Porgy and Bess
> Godspell
> The Secret Garden
> A Gentleman's Guide to Love and Murder
> Assassins
> Big River
> Kismet
> Pacific Overtures
> Hamilton
> Once on This Island
> 
> *Actually it might be more fun to make a list of musical I find to be annoying.
> *


I think the big difference between us is that I do not value "rock" influenced shows like Rent and Hamilton, and certainly would not rank them with Sondheim or Rodgers/Hammerstein. You include Hair and Jesus Christ Superstar - neither were of any interest for me. In fact Andrew Lloyd Webber represents the problem, IMO. Grease? You might as well include The Lion King. Pure dreck, IMO.

About the only young/newer composer/lyricist working today that I think is doing good work is Adam Guettel. But he hasn't even done that many shows.

Anyway, I hope the musical survives and another composer like Sondheim emerges despite the odds are against new quality shows being produced.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> I think the big difference between us is that I do not value "rock" influenced shows like Rent and Hamilton, and certainly would not rank them with Sondheim or Rodgers/Hammerstein. You include Hair and Jesus Christ Superstar - neither were of any interest for me. In fact Andrew Lloyd Webber represents the problem, IMO. Grease? You might as well include The Lion King. Pure dreck, IMO.
> 
> About the only young/newer composer/lyricist working today that I think is doing good work is Adam Guettel. But he hasn't even done that many shows.
> 
> Anyway, I hope the musical survives and another composer like Sondheim emerges despite the odds are against new quality shows being produced.


Broadway musicals do tend to incorporate the popular music of the day here and there. That's why we have the awful musical *Bye Bye Birdie* . . . it tried to play both sides of the fence by incorporating some highly derivative pseudo rock and roll with a nudge nudge wink wink.

And *Grease* was actually a seriously good tribute to 50s music. I hope you're not thinking of the film version, which cut out fully half the songs, and added some out-of-character "hits" for Olivia Newton John, and an inferior replacement song for Travolta to sing at the Drive-In (cause he wasn't talented enough to sing the original song). The stage version worked because it was an ensemble show, with all characters getting songs that gave depth to the whole show. They took Kenicke's _*Greased Lightning*_, a highlight of the stage version, and gave it to Travolta, which, story-wise, made no sense.

Cultural inclusion is why we have *Hamilton* . . . As near as I can figure, it's a pretty good show . . . then again, I've only seen a "concert" presentation of the show.

But the Broadway musical has a long history of musical cultural appropriation . . . and you can start right back with *Rogers & Hammerstein* . . . many of their most popular musicals "stole" musical genres from the show's locale: *The King and I, Flower Drum Song, South Pacific, Sound of Music*.

But. Ah. Yes. *Andrew Lloyd Webber*.

I find that in spite of his popularity, it always comes down to the Webber vs. Sondheim.

I did love JCSuperstar, and I think that Evita is brilliant.

But after that, his stuff is just musically annoying. His music is like a 3rd generation copy of "serious" music . . . . or it's self-indulgent. And it's sad really . . . *Phantom of the Opera*, despite it's popularity, is musically simplistic. He knows his audience. He can do better . . . there's a complex choral piece hidden in the work that shows what he was truly capable of, but he went with his strength: he could write a great melody. The harmonies and arrangements didn't matter . . . big block parallel triads? Whatever.

I saw *Cats* when it first opened in LA. One song that kept popping up throughout (Memory), surrounded by a plotless collection of noisy songs.

People tend to forget that he had as many misses as hits: Starlight Express, Jeeves, Love Never Dies. And the film version of Cats proved that it wasn't the music that carried the stage show, because it certainly couldn't save the film version.


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> Broadway musicals do tend to incorporate the popular music of the day here and there. That's why we have the awful musical *Bye Bye Birdie* . . . it tried to play both sides of the fence by incorporating some highly derivative pseudo rock and roll with a nudge nudge wink wink.


But I think Bye Bye Birdie was the exception, during that season (1960-1961), which produced Camelot, The Fantasticks, Greenwillow, Oliver!, How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying, Stop the World - I Want to Get Off, Tenderloin and Wildcat.



> And *Grease* was actually a seriously good tribute to 50s music. I hope you're not thinking of the film version, which cut out fully half the songs, and added some out-of-character "hits" for Olivia Newton John, and an inferior replacement song for Travolta to sing at the Drive-In (cause he wasn't talented enough to sing the original song). The stage version worked because it was an ensemble show, with all characters getting songs that gave depth to the whole show. They took Kenicke's _*Greased Lightning*_, a highlight of the stage version, and gave it to Travolta, which, story-wise, made no sense.


I just don't like shows which use music from a foreign genre for the score. 50s rock 'n' roll is fine, but I just don't want it on Broadway. Bye Bye Birdie was a spoof whereas current rock shows take themselves all too seriously. And I consider it a cop out to base shows on Lieber & Stoller, or Ellie Greenwich, or Carole King, or Burt Bacharach songs (although Promises, Promises was a good show).



> Cultural inclusion is why we have *Hamilton* . . . As near as I can figure, it's a pretty good show . . . then again, I've only seen a "concert" presentation of the show.
> 
> But the Broadway musical has a long history of musical cultural appropriation . . . and you can start right back with *Rogers & Hammerstein* . . . many of their most popular musicals "stole" musical genres from the show's locale: *The King and I, Flower Drum Song, South Pacific, Sound of Music*.


I think you are stretching to compare South Pacific's "appropriation" with Hamilton's rap infused score. Come on. 



> But. Ah. Yes. *Andrew Lloyd Webber*.


"Nuff said.

I failed to respond to your comments on _Passion_. I think so much of the show's success depends on the portrayal of Fosca, and Donna Murphy was so good, I can see how the show might not land as it should depending upon the actress and direction. I think _Passion_ is the most under-rated Sondheim show of all of them - I have a DVD of the original Broadway production and it never fails to get to me, no matter how often I've watched it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Aretha Franklin*

I came for just one song but can't turn it off. Bruckner can wait.


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Armatrading ---Show Some Emotion


----------



## starthrower

Rest in peace Gary Peacock 1935-2020. Gary was a member of the Keith Jarrett Trio since its inception in 1983. He's been a professional jazz bassist since the mid 1950s.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Rest in peace Gary Peacock 1935-2020. Gary was a member of the Keith Jarrett Trio since its inception in 1983. He's been a professional jazz bassist since the mid 1950s.


Sad news indeed.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC IS
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass, ukulele, music boxes
_
OKeh_


----------



## pmsummer

DOMESTIC SONGS
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocals, piano
Sjur Miljeteig - trumpet , vocals
Peder Kjellsby - harmonium, glockenspiel, guitar, percussion
Berger Myhre - bass
Per Oddvar Johansen - drums

_ACT_


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


> Rest in peace Gary Peacock 1935-2020. Gary was a member of the Keith Jarrett Trio since its inception in 1983. He's been a professional jazz bassist since the mid 1950s.


After a day of confusion nobody is sure if this report is true or false? Jack DeJohnette and others have deleted their posts that reported Peacock's death. I assumed Jack had first hand knowledge since he worked with Gary for almost 40 years. My apologies, and I hope Gary Peacock is still with us.


----------



## Rogerx

Camel


----------



## Chilham

One of music's flawed geniuses. So under-rated.


----------



## pmsummer

RYPDAL/VITOUS/DeJOHNETTE
*Terje Rypdal* - guitar
*Miroslav Vitous* - double-bass
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## SanAntone

*Storytellers*
by Luciana Souza

View attachment 142629




> Grammy award winning artists Luciana Souza and Vince Mendoza have joined forces with the WDR Big Band Köln on this most extraordinary collaboration - Storytellers - Luciana's tenth recording for Sunnyside Records.
> 
> "Songs have always been a mysterious gateway into the human experience and into the cultures from which they spring. They articulate the feelings of being a distinct part of a culture, and they grow out of stories and mythologies that the culture is built upon.
> 
> For Vince and me, Matita Perê is at the center of this recording. It is Jobim's tribute to the vast and relentless presence of nature in Brazil. It is also the composer's homage to João, the common man, and his internal conflicts as he travels through life's triumphs and tragedies, as the music travels through all tonalities.


----------



## SanAntone

> "OK... here it is, I can really sign off on this; the definitive musical history of The Band"
> -- Robbie Robertson, Ice magazine, August 2005


_A Musical History_ is a comprehensive boxed set documenting *The Band*'s recording career from 1963 to 1976, with 37 previously unreleased tracks. Released by Capitol/EMI Music Catalog Marketing in September 2005, _A Musical History_ includes five audio discs and a DVD featuring rare live performance footage. The release concludes the comprehensive restoration campaign for The Band's entire Capitol Records catalog, that also produced the 2000/2001 remastered-with-bonus-tracks re-releases of their 8 first albums.

Among the previously unreleased audio tracks here are live and studio recordings The Band created with *Bob Dylan* and *Ronnie Hawkins*, as well as various song sketches. The DVD's nine film clips include previously unreleased concert performances, a filmed studio jam, and three songs The Band performed on "Saturday Night Live" in 1976, never before issued in their entirety.

The boxed set, which was overseen by Robbie Robertson with producers *Cheryl Pawelski *and *Andrew Sandoval,* comes packaged with a 108-page hardbound book with previously unseen photos and memorabilia, and a cover painting of The Band by world-renowned artist *Ed Ruscha*.

View attachment 142639


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It Is What It Is by Thundercat. Pretty cool


----------



## Rogerx

Man to Man
Album by Hot Chocolate


----------



## Art Rock

And with Supertramp's Crime of the century, I have completed my listening of candidates for the "best" pop/rock albums from 1965 to 1974 - picking 38 of them as my favourites from those years. On to 1975.


----------



## senza sordino

Art Rock said:


> And with Supertramp's Crime of the century, I have completed my listening of candidates for the "best" pop/rock albums from 1965 to 1974 - picking 38 of them as my favourites from those years. On to 1975.


Have you got a written list of your 38 favourite albums from '65 to '74 that you can share here? I remember seeing a couple of your other posts here only. I'm curious to know what these albums are.


----------



## Art Rock

It is 40 now, because I had forgotten to include 2.... tomorrow I will post the list so far, and give updates per year the coming months....


----------



## starthrower

3 CD set including 75 tracks. I listened to the whole thing today and I have to say I love her singing.


----------



## Rogerx

On the Border - Eagles


----------



## Art Rock

Supertramp - Crisis? What crisis? (1975)

At the moment in the CD as one of the candidates for my list of favourites (ETA, it did not make it).

As posted yesterday, 1966-1974 are done (unless I can think of another one I missed). For those interested, I refer to the site (in prep):

https://myfavouritepoprockalbums.blogspot.com/

ETA: there are still a few more albums that I have to listen to again from the 1966-1974 period: really work in progress.


----------



## Art Rock

Just added this one to the list after a re-listen. It was one of the forgotten ones (the others I need to listen to again are the early Kayak albums, more early Focus, Tubular Bells, and Don McLean's American Pie.


----------



## Chilham

I like your list very much. Missing one or two that I would have had, perhaps in place of the Jim Croce albums, most notably:


----------



## Art Rock

For some reason, Zep never clicked with me.


----------



## Art Rock

Did not make my list, but came close.









One of the entries for 1975.


----------



## Rogerx

Rubberband- Miles Davis


----------



## Art Rock

Four more more Dutch prog albums from 1972/1974:



















Only Kayak's See see the sun made my list of favourite pop/rock albums from these. The other three are great, but just a notch below what I'm looking for in that list.

Only Don McLean's American Pie album to go, and the period 1966-1974 is done.


----------



## Art Rock

American Pie - Don McLean

A definite "in". Pending further omissions, this is my definitive choice for pop/rock studio albums from 1966 until 1974 (1975 and later to follow):


1966 Revolver - The Beatles
1966 Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme - Simon and Garfunkel
1967 Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
1968 Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel
1968 Odessey and Oracle - The Zombies
1970 Bridge over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel
1970 Present from Nancy - Supersister
1971 Who's Next - The Who
1971 Look at Yourself - Uriah Heep
1971 To the Highest Bidder - Supersister
1971 American Pie - Don McLean
1971 Meddle - Pink Floyd
1971 Nursery Cryme - Genesis
1971 Song of the Marching Children - Earth and Fire
1971 Hunky Dory - David Bowie
1972 You Don't Mess Around with Jim - Jim Croce
1972 Demons and Wizards - Uriah Heep
1972 Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
1972 Close to the Edge - Yes
1972 Foxtrot - Genesis
1972 Transformer - Lou Reed
1973 The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
1973 For Your Pleasure - Roxy Music
1973 Desperado - The Eagles
1973 Now and Then - The Carpenters
1973 Life and Times - Jim Croce
1973 See See the Sun - Kayak
1973 Ashes Are Burning - Renaissance
1973 Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
1973 Selling England by the Pound - Genesis 
1973 I Got a Name - Jim Croce
1973 Tales from Topographic Oceans - Yes
1974 Stars - Janis Ian
1974 Hamburger Concerto - Focus
1974 Turn of the Cards - Renaissance
1974 Mirage - Camel
1974 Crime of the Century - Supertramp
1974 Autobahn - Kraftwerk
1974 Country Life - Roxy Music
1974 Relayer - Yes
1974 Sheer Heart Attack - Queen
1974 The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis
1974 Red Queen to Gryphon Three - Gryphon


----------



## Malx

An album that was often played in the wee small hours when I was a youth, particularly 'My Room (Waiting for Wonderland)'

Still Life - Van der Graaf Generator.


----------



## Art Rock

I re-played Pawn Hearts, which I remembered as my favourite VDGG album, and it just fell short of making the list. I did not bother replaying the others. I probably will after all.* 










Genesis - And then there were three...

Confirms what I remember, some good moments, but overall a nose-dive after the previous albums. Won't make the list.

*ETA: and a number of Peter Hamill's solo albums as well, while I am it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Latest Stryper release,









Sample track,


----------



## Rogerx

Silk Purse
Album by Linda Ronstadt


----------



## pmsummer

SPOOKED
*Robyn Hitchcock*
- Dave Rawlings
- Gillian Welch
_
Yep Roc_


----------



## Rogerx

Pearls - Best Of
Elkie Brooks


----------



## SanAntone

*Rayna Gellert* & *Kieran Kane* - Live Streaming Concert / Caffe Lena


----------



## Rogerx

Pretenders- The Pretenders


----------



## ldiat

from Akron, Ohio.... i lived there


----------



## Art Rock

Kraftwerk - Die Mensch-Maschine (the German version, but I like the cover of the English version better). Still in the70s.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## senza sordino

Part three of my 80s mostly prog rock listening project.

The Alan Parsons Project Eye in the Sky (June 1982)









Peter Gabriel IV Security (September 1982)









Kate Bush The Dreaming (September 1982)









Rush Signals (September 1982)









Marillion Fugazi (March 1984)


----------



## Rogerx

Thick as a Brick- Jethro Tull


----------



## ldiat




----------



## senza sordino

Part Four of my mostly 80s prog rock listening project.

Pink Floyd The Final Cut (March 1983) I really like this album, despite what some critics have to say about it. While I was a huge Pink Floyd fan prior, for some reason I didn't buy this album when it was first released. I didn't hear it until sometime in the 1990s. When released I was finishing high school and starting university, I was busy doing other things, and I never had any money.









Yes 90125 (November 1983) Mostly good, but Yes could never revive their 1970s creative peak.









King Crimson Three of a Perfect Pair (March 1984) Good stuff









Rush Grace Under Pressure (April 1984) This is where I begin to lose interest in Rush; not bad, but nothing like their preceding albums. 









Marillion Misplaced Childhood (June 1985) My favourite Marillion album


----------



## Rogerx

Every Picture Tells a Story
Album by Rod Stewart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Art Rock

Gone to Earth- David Sylvian (1986)

I have worked my way through the seventies, but putting the selected albums on my site takes a few more days (1977 will be completed in a few hours). Focusing on the eighties now. Already played and selected a lot, filling some gaps.


----------



## starthrower

Atlantic Jazz 1960


----------



## Open Lane

Marty Friedman - Music For Speeding


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 143076


Physical Graffiti - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Rogerx

Images and Words- Dream Theater


----------



## Art Rock

Still forgotten to include a few pre-1980, including this one that is now spinning.


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


>


Ah, but have you tried the Giles Martin remaster??


----------



## regenmusic

Sun Ra - Outer Spaceways Incorporated

Pandemic, mobs, now precious forest fires are being burned.....a time for heroes. no less.


----------



## Malx

A Qobuz Hi-Res stream of 'And You and I' from Close to the Edge.


----------



## Rogerx

Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer- Nat King Cole


----------



## Art Rock

War: the first of several U2 albums to make my list.


----------



## Barbebleu

Chick Corea - Plays CD 1. New one from the incomparable Mr Corea. Just fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

Greatest Greek Singers: Melina Mercouri
Album (muziek) van Melina Merkouri


----------



## Dorsetmike

Wes Montgomery, Polka dots and moonbeams.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The new album by Pig Destroyer while waiting for the new Napalm Death in the mail. So hardcore! Nice car music to remain calm and attentive to


----------



## Art Rock

Battlement
Neuschwanstein

Just added this 1979 album to my list.
"Battlement is the first studio album of the German symphonic progressive rock band Neuschwanstein. Long considered a lost gem of German prog, this album was made available on CD in the nineties. It is really excellent music, with French singer Frédéric Joos delivering the predominantly English lyrics in Peter Gabriel style. Indeed, the music here has overall affinity with Genesis, but also Camel, and in some way foreshadows Marillion. No duds on this album, and some really strong prog epics, especially Intruders And The Punishment and the title song. A must hear for any symphonic prog lover."


----------



## starthrower

1969

Miroslav Vitous - bass, Roy Haynes - drums


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> 1969
> 
> Miroslav Vitous - bass, Roy Haynes - drums


If that is the CD format, "Pannonica" is a great performance.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> If that is the CD format, "Pannonica" is a great performance.


Yes, I have the CD.


----------



## Rogerx

R&B Duet Hits - Pat Boone and others.


----------



## SanAntone

*Andersen/Towner/Vasconcelos: If You Look Far Enough*

View attachment 143201


Arild Andersen bass
Ralph Towner guitars
Nana Vasconcelos percussion
Audun Kleive snare drum
Recorded Spring 1988, July 1991, and February 1992 at Rainbow Studio, Oslo


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> But I think Bye Bye Birdie was the exception, during that season (1960-1961), which produced Camelot, The Fantasticks, Greenwillow, Oliver!, How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying, Stop the World - I Want to Get Off, Tenderloin and Wildcat.
> 
> I just don't like shows which use music from a foreign genre for the score. 50s rock 'n' roll is fine, but I just don't want it on Broadway. Bye Bye Birdie was a spoof whereas current rock shows take themselves all too seriously. And I consider it a cop out to base shows on Lieber & Stoller, or Ellie Greenwich, or Carole King, or Burt Bacharach songs (although Promises, Promises was a good show).
> 
> I think you are stretching to compare South Pacific's "appropriation" with Hamilton's rap infused score. Come on.
> 
> "Nuff said.
> 
> I failed to respond to your comments on _Passion_. I think so much of the show's success depends on the portrayal of Fosca, and Donna Murphy was so good, I can see how the show might not land as it should depending upon the actress and direction. I think _Passion_ is the most under-rated Sondheim show of all of them - I have a DVD of the original Broadway production and it never fails to get to me, no matter how often I've watched it.


I'd love to see the Broadway production of *Passion*.

Perhaps I'm being misunderstood, or perhaps I didn't really present my views well.

Passion impacted the four of us so deeply that we felt the need to discuss it for several hours after we saw the Santa Barbara (College, I think) production.

Musically, it was quite a bit to take in in one big bite. The story was . . . was . . . unsatisfying. Unsatisfying (unsatisdying?) because it was so very nuanced, as Sondheim is apt to be, of course. I turned shallowness inside out, and at the same time brought the concept of passion into the bright footlights, lit from underneath, unpleasant.

One of the points we discussed is why on earth Sondheim chose this . . . it's so very inaccessible. He must have known it could never be "a hit" show. The concept must have affected him deeply for him to make such an effort to complete a project like this.



_"I think you are stretching to compare South Pacific's "appropriation" with Hamilton's rap infused score. Come on."_

No, I think not. Not a stretch. Maybe I'm not grasping your point. Oh, both Rodgers AND Hammerstein were experts in their respective fields. Richard Rodgers "borrowed" from whichever locale Hammerstein chose for each show.

South Pacific even had the children sing a short song in French. He mixed the baseness of military men ("_*Bloody Mary*_", "_*There is Nothing Like a Dame*_") and American romanticism ("_*Some Enchanted Evening*_") and South Pacific musicality ("_*Bali Hai*_").

I think I already pointed out Rodgers appropriating for *The King and I, Flower Drum Song, Oklahoma, The Sound of Music*. But this was really nothing new; Classical composers had been doing this for centuries.

As for *Hamilton*, that's simply a different thing. *Lin-Manuel Miranda* wrote what he knew. I've musical directed his first show, *In The Heights*, and there's a common thread in the style of music. I don't think he was appropriating any more than *Scott Joplin* was appropriating when he wrote *Treemonisha*. This *is their* music, therefore it's not appropriating, as one cannot appropriate from one's own music.

BTW, I'm not discounting any of your views. I appreciate diverse opinions when there is thought behind it. Your responses to my post was well elucidated, especially as I actually threw a lot of opinions every which way in one comment.


----------



## pianozach

Currently I've got four different playlists going.

1. I've been listening through the discography of *Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass*, on LP side at a time. I cannot explain my love for Alpert's music intellectually. I grew up hearing an eclectic and diverse array of music, and mom used to put on TJB when she was cleaning the house. The music is mostly pleasant, lively, fun, and infectious.

2. I've been progressing through *Billboards Top 100* by year since 1956. I'm up to 1961 now, with plenty of rabbit chasing. I've noticed that '56 was a spectacular year for pop music, with the quality dropping of sharply in 1957 all the way through to 1961, at least. Sure, there were great songs in any one of those years, but they keep getting less frequent.

3. Added *Keith Emerson* to the rotation . . . I've gone through the debut album of *The Nice* (1967), and half of the second.

4. *My iTunes* on Shuffle.

I'll play around 6 songs at a time from each playlist (that was a typical US album list of songs on an album side)


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> I'd love to see the Broadway production of *Passion*.
> 
> Perhaps I'm being misunderstood, or perhaps I didn't really present my views well.
> 
> Passion impacted the four of us so deeply that we felt the need to discuss it for several hours after we saw the Santa Barbara (College, I think) production.
> 
> Musically, it was quite a bit to take in in one big bite. The story was . . . was . . . unsatisfying. Unsatisfying (unsatisdying?) because it was so very nuanced, as Sondheim is apt to be, of course. I turned shallowness inside out, and at the same time brought the concept of passion into the bright footlights, lit from underneath, unpleasant.
> 
> One of the points we discussed is why on earth Sondheim chose this . . . it's so very inaccessible. He must have known it could never be "a hit" show. The concept must have affected him deeply for him to make such an effort to complete a project like this.


I've heard Sondheim interviewed about _Passion_, more than once, and he chose the subject after seeing the movie it was based on. Pardon the pun, but he was very passionate about the subject matter, I think his main theme was how no matter how unsuitable, unlikely, or what - the power of one person's love for another can overcome all obstacles, even the object of their love's abhorrence, and actually elevate the union above lust (which is what I think the relationship with Clara symbolizes).

Far from being shallow I have always thought _Passion_ to be his most complex and moving show. Not only for the fact that he wrote in an arioso style instead of songs within scenes, no, it's the characterization of Fosca that I think was very was well done. But he has said, that it took them playing around with the book before they manage to get it.

In the out of town run, audiences would laugh at lines that were not designed to elicit that response, and so they realized that the audience was uncomfortable with Fosca. They experimented with several line changes until they got rid of the unwanted laughter, and for all practical purposes, solved the problem.

Sondheim has said that _Passion_ is one show that he also always reacts to emotionally no matter how often he sees it or how much distance separates him from its creation.

For myself, I consider it a major achievement and I think will last along with Sweeney Todd as his most important shows.



> _"I think you are stretching to compare South Pacific's "appropriation" with Hamilton's rap infused score. Come on."_
> 
> No, I think not. Not a stretch. Maybe I'm not grasping your point. Oh, both Rodgers AND Hammerstein were experts in their respective fields. Richard Rodgers "borrowed" from whichever locale Hammerstein chose for each show.
> 
> South Pacific even had the children sing a short song in French. He mixed the baseness of military men ("_*Bloody Mary*_", "_*There is Nothing Like a Dame*_") and American romanticism ("_*Some Enchanted Evening*_") and South Pacific musicality ("_*Bali Hai*_").
> 
> I think I already pointed out Rodgers appropriating for *The King and I, Flower Drum Song, Oklahoma, The Sound of Music*. But this was really nothing new; Classical composers had been doing this for centuries.
> 
> As for *Hamilton*, that's simply a different thing. *Lin-Manuel Miranda* wrote what he knew. I've musical directed his first show, *In The Heights*, and there's a common thread in the style of music. I don't think he was appropriating any more than *Scott Joplin* was appropriating when he wrote *Treemonisha*. This *is their* music, therefore it's not appropriating, as one cannot appropriate from one's own music.
> 
> BTW, I'm not discounting any of your views. I appreciate diverse opinions when there is thought behind it. Your responses to my post was well elucidated, especially as I actually threw a lot of opinions every which way in one comment.


I think you are calling "appropriation" by R&H what for me is merely the setting of the story . While they wrote about other cultures, the music was 100% Broadway. When I use the word appropriation for _Hamilton_, I do not mean that the music is not "their music", as creators, but it is not Broadway music. The music comes from a different genre entirely, and one for which I think undermines the unique style/genre that musical theater has represented for about 100 years.

Broadway musicals, I think are a unique America invention. One along with Blues, Jazz and Gospel music which are unhiquely American contributions to world culture. Yes, there were operettas, and other kinds of musical theater prior to Broadway shows, but the particular kind of show that was produced in America is very different from the European kind of light musical theater, not to mention opera.

Of course early on, American shows were influenced by operetta, but the genre soon took on a stye of its own. A unique American kind of entertainment. It was transformed again with Rodgers & Hammerstein's "book shows" (although to be fair _Showboat_ was the first).

Songs from Broadway shows were the place where songs were extracted that became popular hits. And those songs have a certain kind of form, the 32-bar AABA form, most often, and lyrics which were artfully done - a cut above the moon-June love songs found outside of Broadway. During the 60s, and with groups like The Beatles, a new kind of popular song was born. This is not to say that The Beatles were not hugely influenced by Broadway composers. But from then on, groups wrote their own material instead of looking elsewhere, including Broadway, for their songs.

_Hamilton_ and other shows have reversed that formula, taking popular songs or styles, alien to Broadway and based shows on them.

This is the kind of "appropriation" I am referring to and which I find very objectionable.

I apologize for the length of this post.


----------



## starthrower

1960


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best guitar song ever, if you ask me <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...sorry! Don’t really like «the best thing» thing. Trying to drop that bad habit. Anyway there are cool releases with the 40th anniversary og Blizzard of Ozz


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Clash - _Give 'em Enough Rope_ (1978) earlier today.

Disappointed some of those fans and journos who wanted the undiluted rawness and spontaneity of the debut album all over again, but this was the record of a band whose wings were now drying out. Punchy but with more subtlety and superior chops thanks in no small part to the skills of new drummer Topper Headon and the broader palette of Mick Jones's guitar work. Sandy Pearlman's wafer-thin production didn't do it any favours, though.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mary Lou Williams, Down beat


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I´m not sure if I have posted this before or not, but I really like these guys. I have never, ever listend to music in any language but english (and maybe German), but this music is so good that I don´t care


----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & the Papas People Like Us


----------



## Art Rock

Bowie's Aladdin Sane, originally rejected for my list of favourite albums by a very small margin, but another try put it in. I have a few more I want to explore, but at the moment, these are the 102 that cover the sixties and seventies for me:

1966 Revolver - The Beatles
1966 Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme - Simon and Garfunkel
1967 Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
1967 The Piper at the Gates of Dawn - Pink Floyd
1968 Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel
1968 Odessey and Oracle - The Zombies
1968 A Saucerful of Secrets - Pink Floyd
1970 Bridge over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel
1970 Abraxas - Santana
1970 Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd
1970 Present from Nancy - Supersister
1971 Who's Next - The Who
1971 Look at Yourself - Uriah Heep
1971 To the Highest Bidder - Supersister
1971 American Pie - Don McLean
1971 Meddle - Pink Floyd
1971 Nursery Cryme - Genesis
1971 Song of the Marching Children - Earth and Fire
1971 Hunky Dory - David Bowie
1972 You Don't Mess Around with Jim - Jim Croce
1972 Demons and Wizards - Uriah Heep
1972 Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
1972 Close to the Edge - Yes
1972 Foxtrot - Genesis
1972 Transformer - Lou Reed
1973 The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
1973 For Your Pleasure - Roxy Music
1973 Aladdin Sane - David Bowie
1973 Desperado - The Eagles
1973 Now and Then - The Carpenters
1973 Life and Times - Jim Croce
1973 See See the Sun - Kayak
1973 Ashes Are Burning - Renaissance
1973 Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
1973 Selling England by the Pound - Genesis 
1973 I Got a Name - Jim Croce
1973 Tales from Topographic Oceans - Yes
1974 Stars - Janis Ian
1974 Hamburger Concerto - Focus
1974 Diamond Dogs - David Bowie
1974 Turn of the Cards - Renaissance
1974 Mirage - Camel
1974 Crime of the Century - Supertramp
1974 Autobahn - Kraftwerk
1974 Country Life - Roxy Music
1974 Relayer - Yes
1974 Sheer Heart Attack - Queen
1974 The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis
1974 Red Queen to Gryphon Three - Gryphon
1975 Between the Lines - Janis Ian
1975 The Original Soundtrack - 10cc
1975 Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison - Harmonium
1975 The Snow Goose - Camel
1975 One of These Nights - The Eagles
1975 Scheherazade and Other Stories - Renaissance
1975 Another Green World - Brian Eno
1975 Dreamboat Annie - Heart
1975 Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
1975 Royal Bed Bouncer - Kayak
1975 Siren - Roxy Music
1975 Voyage of the Acolyte - Steve Hackett
1975 A Night at the Opera - Queen
1976 How Dare You! - 10cc
1976 Station to Station - David Bowie
1976 A Trick of the Tail - Genesis
1976 Moonmadness - Camel
1976 I/You - Brian Protheroe
1976 Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart
1976 A New World Record - Electric Light Orchestra
1976 Let's Stick Together - Bryan Ferry
1976 A Day at the Races - Queen
1976 Oxygène - Jean-Michel Jarre
1976 Wind and Wuthering - Genesis
1977 Animals - Pink Floyd
1977 Low - David Bowie
1977 Peter Gabriel 'Car' - Peter Gabriel
1977 Even in the Quietest Moments... - Supertramp
1977 Deceptive Bends - 10cc
1977 Going for the One - Yes
1977 Starlight Dancer - Kayak
1977 The Stranger - Billy Joel
1977 Bat out of Hell - Meat Loaf
1977 "Heroes" - David Bowie
1977 News of the World - Queen
1977 Out of the Blue - Electric Light Orchestra
1977 Before and after Science - Brian Eno
1978 Peter Gabriel 'Scratch' - Peter Gabriel
1978 The Kick Inside - Kate Bush
1978 Die Mensch-Maschine - Kraftwerk
1978 Pyramid - The Alan Parsons Project
1978 The War of the Worlds - Jeff Wayne
1978 Dire Straits - Dire Straits
1978 Équinoxe - Jean-Michel Jarre
1979 Battlement - Neuschwanstein
1979 Breakfast in America - Supertramp
1979 Shingetsu - Shingetsu
1979 Lodger - David Bowie
1979 Word Salad - Fischer-Z
1979 Unknown Pleasures - Joy Division
1979 Fear of Music - Talking Heads
1979 The Wall - Pink Floyd
1979 Quiet Life - Japan


----------



## Joe B

^^^
Art, never got into any Steely Dan?


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Bowie's Aladdin Sane, originally rejected for my list of favourite albums by a very small margin, but another try put it in. I have a few more I want to explore, but at the moment, these are the 102 that cover the sixties and seventies for me:
> 
> 1966 Revolver - The Beatles
> 1966 Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme - Simon and Garfunkel
> 1967 Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
> 1967 The Piper at the Gates of Dawn - Pink Floyd
> 1968 Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel
> 1968 Odessey and Oracle - The Zombies
> 1968 A Saucerful of Secrets - Pink Floyd
> 1970 Bridge over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel
> 1970 Abraxas - Santana
> 1970 Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd
> 1970 Present from Nancy - Supersister
> 1971 Who's Next - The Who
> 1971 Look at Yourself - Uriah Heep
> 1971 To the Highest Bidder - Supersister
> 1971 American Pie - Don McLean
> 1971 Meddle - Pink Floyd
> 1971 Nursery Cryme - Genesis
> 1971 Song of the Marching Children - Earth and Fire
> 1971 Hunky Dory - David Bowie
> 1972 You Don't Mess Around with Jim - Jim Croce
> 1972 Demons and Wizards - Uriah Heep
> 1972 Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
> 1972 Close to the Edge - Yes
> 1972 Foxtrot - Genesis
> 1972 Transformer - Lou Reed
> 1973 The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
> 1973 For Your Pleasure - Roxy Music
> 1973 Aladdin Sane - David Bowie
> 1973 Desperado - The Eagles
> 1973 Now and Then - The Carpenters
> 1973 Life and Times - Jim Croce
> 1973 See See the Sun - Kayak
> 1973 Ashes Are Burning - Renaissance
> 1973 Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
> 1973 Selling England by the Pound - Genesis
> 1973 I Got a Name - Jim Croce
> 1973 Tales from Topographic Oceans - Yes
> 1974 Stars - Janis Ian
> 1974 Hamburger Concerto - Focus
> 1974 Diamond Dogs - David Bowie
> 1974 Turn of the Cards - Renaissance
> 1974 Mirage - Camel
> 1974 Crime of the Century - Supertramp
> 1974 Autobahn - Kraftwerk
> 1974 Country Life - Roxy Music
> 1974 Relayer - Yes
> 1974 Sheer Heart Attack - Queen
> 1974 The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis
> 1974 Red Queen to Gryphon Three - Gryphon
> 1975 Between the Lines - Janis Ian
> 1975 The Original Soundtrack - 10cc
> 1975 Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison - Harmonium
> 1975 The Snow Goose - Camel
> 1975 One of These Nights - The Eagles
> 1975 Scheherazade and Other Stories - Renaissance
> 1975 Another Green World - Brian Eno
> 1975 Dreamboat Annie - Heart
> 1975 Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
> 1975 Royal Bed Bouncer - Kayak
> 1975 Siren - Roxy Music
> 1975 Voyage of the Acolyte - Steve Hackett
> 1975 A Night at the Opera - Queen
> 1976 How Dare You! - 10cc
> 1976 Station to Station - David Bowie
> 1976 A Trick of the Tail - Genesis
> 1976 Moonmadness - Camel
> 1976 I/You - Brian Protheroe
> 1976 Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart
> 1976 A New World Record - Electric Light Orchestra
> 1976 Let's Stick Together - Bryan Ferry
> 1976 A Day at the Races - Queen
> 1976 Oxygène - Jean-Michel Jarre
> 1976 Wind and Wuthering - Genesis
> 1977 Animals - Pink Floyd
> 1977 Low - David Bowie
> 1977 Peter Gabriel 'Car' - Peter Gabriel
> 1977 Even in the Quietest Moments... - Supertramp
> 1977 Deceptive Bends - 10cc
> 1977 Going for the One - Yes
> 1977 Starlight Dancer - Kayak
> 1977 The Stranger - Billy Joel
> 1977 Bat out of Hell - Meat Loaf
> 1977 "Heroes" - David Bowie
> 1977 News of the World - Queen
> 1977 Out of the Blue - Electric Light Orchestra
> 1977 Before and after Science - Brian Eno
> 1978 Peter Gabriel 'Scratch' - Peter Gabriel
> 1978 The Kick Inside - Kate Bush
> 1978 Die Mensch-Maschine - Kraftwerk
> 1978 Pyramid - The Alan Parsons Project
> 1978 The War of the Worlds - Jeff Wayne
> 1978 Dire Straits - Dire Straits
> 1978 Équinoxe - Jean-Michel Jarre
> 1979 Battlement - Neuschwanstein
> 1979 Breakfast in America - Supertramp
> 1979 Shingetsu - Shingetsu
> 1979 Lodger - David Bowie
> 1979 Word Salad - Fischer-Z
> 1979 Unknown Pleasures - Joy Division
> 1979 Fear of Music - Talking Heads
> 1979 The Wall - Pink Floyd
> 1979 Quiet Life - Japan


I did a top 100 list and posted it here last time a thread like this came along. It takes time to do right and really rate every album to be accurate.

I did mine in exactly order, 1-100

lot's of good stuff did not make the list.

Surprisingly, very little overlap between your list and mine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Talking Heads - _More Songs About Buildings and Food_. Another great album from 1978 - what a year it was!


----------



## Art Rock

elgars ghost said:


> Talking Heads - _More Songs About Buildings and Food_. Another great album from 1978 - what a year it was!


Agree, it was close to making mine.


----------



## Art Rock

Joe B said:


> ^^^
> Art, never got into any Steely Dan?


Not to the extent that I love their albums. I have most of them, and like them though, and Do it again is a killer song.


----------



## senza sordino

Today's listening:

Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here (September 1975) One of my all time favorite albums. 









Supertramp Crisis? What Crisis? (September 1975). I haven't heard this album in its entirety in years. Pretty good. 









Heart Dreamboat Annie (September 1975). At the time, you'd be forgiven for thinking Heart was a Canadian band. They were based here on the west coast, a couple of band members were draft dodgers and the album was recorded here. 









Rush Caress of Steel (September 1975) Not a bad album, but fairly weak compared to their next six or seven albums. 









Jethro Tull Minstral in the Gallery (September 1975)









So what's so special about September 1975? It's when I emigrated. Today is the actual anniversary day. I was only nine years old, a couple of months before my tenth birthday. I've been here most of my life, a large fraction of my life. Yet I'm still attached. I watch a lot of British shows, and I have returned many times. You can take the boy out of England but you can't take England out of the boy.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

ldiat said:


>


I have noticed that this track is posted regularly by you - it is their stand out track for me, in fact I don't rate much else I have heard by them.


----------



## Merl

elgars ghost said:


> The Clash - _Give 'em Enough Rope_ (1978) earlier today.
> 
> Disappointed some of those fans and journos who wanted the undiluted rawness and spontaneity of the debut album all over again, but this was the record of a band whose wings were now drying out. Punchy but with more subtlety and superior chops thanks in no small part to the skills of new drummer Topper Headon and the broader palette of Mick Jones's guitar work. Sandy Pearlman's wafer-thin production didn't do it any favours, though.


I'm with you on this, EG. I actually prefer this album to the first one. Safe European Home and Julie's been working for the drug squad are personal faves but I've always thought tthat Side 1 (of the old vinyl) is much stronger than Side 2. Still a cracker.


----------



## Art Rock

I Robot - The Alan Parsons Project









London Calling - The Clash

Two 70s album I wanted to give another spin to see whether I'd change my mind. I did not. Very good both, but just under the line for my little project.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> _I'm with you on this, EG. I actually prefer this album to the first one._


Me too, which seemed like an heretical view in some quarters as that debut album was sacrosanct. The Clash were too talented and bursting with too many different musical influences and backgrounds to be contained within the strictures of punk as it was then understood - had they kept on writing the first album they may well have ended up creatively withering on the vine before the decade was out. Perhaps Mick Jones (a card-carrying Mott the Hoople fan) growing his hair was some kind of a clue!


----------



## senza sordino

This weekend I'm marking 45 years here in Canada. Yesterday were five albums released in the month of September 1975, the month we arrived. You know me by now, I'm particularly nostalgic, and at this time of the year I'm even more so. I can't seem to stop asking myself "What if I had remained in England? How different would I have been?"

So I thought I would listen to five Canadian albums today. These take me back to those early days here.

Neil Young Harvest (February 1972)









Joni Mitchell Court and Spark (January 1974). Probably my favourite of her albums









Rush A Farewell to Kings (September 1977) Probably my favourite Rush album. 









Rush Hemispheres (October 1978)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Gordon Lightfoot Summertime Dream (June 1976)


----------



## Rogerx

The Point!- Harry Nilsson


----------



## ldiat

Malx said:


> I have noticed that this track is posted regularly by you - it is their stand out track for me, in fact I don't rate much else I have heard by them.


From their Album there are a some good tunes Bombay Calling is one


----------



## Open Lane

Frank Zappa - Hot Rats

To be followed up with Cattle Decapitation's Medium Rarities.


----------



## Merl

Art Rock said:


> I Robot - The Alan Parsons Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Calling - The Clash
> 
> Two 70s album I wanted to give another spin to see whether I'd change my mind. I did not. Very good both, but just under the line for my little project.


London Calling is classed as an 'iconic' album but I dont think its as good as some do and certainly not the Clash's best. For me half the album is filler. Contentious but thats just my thoughts.


----------



## Rogerx

Butterfly
Album by The Hollies


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> London Calling is classed as an 'iconic' album but I dont think its as good as some do and certainly not the Clash's best. For me half the album is filler. Contentious but thats just my thoughts.


I'd be interested in your opinion of the sprawling _Sandinista!_, then, Merl! :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

No need to argue - Cranberries.

One of my picks for the 90s (80s are mostly done, I just need to do the write-up).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Decided to hear some of the most famous black metal albums. I had Emperor-Anthems To The Welkin At Dusk on in my car, Darkthrone-A Blaze In The Northern Sky on headphones earlier, and now I'm listening to Immortal-Pure Holocaust. Before I didn't care so much for black metal, but one of my favorites is Satyricon, who are more black n roll these days.


----------



## Rogerx

Eileen Farrell - Together with Love

Eileen Farrell (soprano), André Previn (piano)

André Previn Orchestra
Arlen: A sleepin' bee
Arlen: I wonder what became of me?
Arlen: The Morning After
Duke, V: Cabin in the Sky
Gershwin: But Not for Me
Gershwin: Love Is Here to Stay
Howard, B: Be My All
Previn: Just For Now
Previn: Where I Wonder
Rodgers, R: Spring is Here
Schwartz, Arthur: By Myself
Wilder, A: Everywhere I Look


----------



## Barbebleu

Keith Jarrett - Munich 1916


----------



## Malx

Talking Heads - More Songs About Buildings and Food.

Pure nostalgia.


----------



## Malx

^^^^^
Which leads naturally in my way of thinking to:


----------



## Art Rock

I have given Marquee Moon yet another chance a few days ago. I still can't hear what's so special about it. Oh well.


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> I have given Marquee Moon yet another chance a few days ago. I still can't hear what's so special about it. Oh well.


We are all different in our musical tastes Art - not every one likes the same things, which has got to be a good thing.
That album has fond memories associated with it which adds a level of pleasure for me and perhaps more strangely I also have an olfactory memory connected to this particular album.

Edit - no further explanation will forthcoming


----------



## Art Rock

Malx said:


> We are all different in our musical tastes Art - not every one likes the same things, which has got to be a good thing.


Oh, fully agree with that. But Marquee Moon is highly rated by critics, and usually I can hear why, even if it is not to my taste. Never mind.










An album I did not hear when it was released (1988), but only decades later.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> *snip* my list from 1966 until 1979 in this quoted post


The 1980 selections are up:

1980 Flesh + Blood - Roxy Music
1980 Going Deaf for a Living - Fischer-Z
1980 Peter Gabriel 'Melt' - Peter Gabriel
1980 The Game - Queen
1980 Closer - Joy Division
1980 Signing Off - UB40
1980 Never for Ever - Kate Bush
1980 Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps) - David Bowie
1980 Gentlemen Take Polaroids - Japan
1980 Making Movies - Dire Straits
1980 Remain in Light - Talking Heads
1980 The Turn of a Friendly Card - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Malx said:


> ^^^^^
> Which leads naturally in my way of thinking to:


That's _great _stuff right there. I haven't listened to this in ages


----------



## Rogerx

Buena Vista Social Club 
Lost And Found


----------



## regenmusic

"Feel Him" New York Community Choir

this song just takes off after a while, bass is amazing.


----------



## Itullian

Yeah, I know, The electronic drum. I didn't like it either.
But i think this is an amazing album and one of my favs.
Packed with great songs and layers upon layers of musical ideas.


----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks Are the Village Green Preservation Society
The Kinks


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty awesome! Love Cyndi Lauper <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Deftones out today! I think they have a very characteristic sound. Great original band


----------



## Rogerx

A Tribute To Jack Johnson- Miles Davis


----------



## Art Rock

Seventh Son of a Seventh Son - Iron Maiden

Interesting to hear this again after so many years. Will not make my list though.


----------



## senza sordino

Part five of my 80s mostly prog rock listening project. My definition of prog rock is large, and, I agree, at least two of these albums aren't really prog rock.

Dire Straits Brothers in Arms (May 1985) I owned this album on vinyl. It's been many years since I've listened to it all the way through. I read Wikipedia to find out more about the album. The CD version was a few minutes longer than the vinyl version, some of the tracks on the CD version, and the Spotify version I listened to, are longer. Back in the summer of 1985, in Ontario, I listened to my first CD, it was this album. I was in a record shop, and I had headphones. I remember being blown away by the fidelity.

Further reading on Wikipedia, and confirming what I thought I knew. Money for Nothing is banned from radio airplay here in Canada. This ban took place in 2011. It's because of the six letter 'f' word









Supertramp Brother Where You Bound (May 1985) I also had this on vinyl. I haven't heard this album in years. It's not bad. And the most prog like of these five.









Sting The Dream of the Blue Turtles (June 1985) I like this album. My sister had the album, which I listened to a few times. I haven't heard it in years.









Rush Power Windows (October 1985)









Marillion Clutching at Straws (June 1987) Pretty good.


----------



## Rogerx

Bone Machine: Tom Waits


----------



## Open Lane

listened to bitches brew "live" last night


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> A Tribute To Jack Johnson- Miles Davis


Nice choice Rogerx. I bought it on vinyl when it first came out and played it incessantly much to my parent's chagrin. They were never big Miles fans anyway!!:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> Bone Machine: Tom Waits


And another excellent pick. Tom at his contrary best. Murder in the Red Barn is brilliant.


----------



## pmsummer

A LONG WAY FROM YOUR HEART
The Turnpike Troubadours

_Bossier City Records_


----------



## Rogerx

Barbebleu said:


> Nice choice Rogerx. I bought it on vinyl when it first came out and played it incessantly much to my parent's chagrin. They were never big Miles fans anyway!!:lol:


This is a new vinyl LP. 180 gram.


----------



## Rogerx

Bookends- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes - _Relayer_ (1974).

One of those albums which divided the band's fans and the press, but it never got the level of stick aimed at its predecessor - the sprawling and occasionally unfocused* _Tales From Topographic Oceans_. The side-long _The Gates of Delirium_ and the angular jazz-rock of _Sound Chaser_ come across to me as the more aggressive alter-egos of _Close to the Edge_ and _Siberian Khatru_, while the pastoral _To Be Over_ is one of their more undervalued gems. This was the first Yes album I ever bought and I'd still have it in my top three. Oh, and it has my favourite Roger Dean cover as well.

(* only in my opinion, of course...)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just had to hear this song right now


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

My favourite song from the _British Steel_ album. I saw them in concert that year (1980) but I don't think _The Rage_ was played.


----------



## Rogerx

The Concert in Central Park-Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Don't smoke in bed while listening to this album because you'll probably burn down your house by falling asleep.

Let me say that I have every CD and DVD Diana Krall has ever released. I have been listening to her for years and used to love love love her. Anymore though all her music is starting to sound the same. She still has that sultry, dreamy voice that is her trademark but her jazzy virtuosity has really taken a back seat over the last several albums. Her early material is her absolute best and gets the most play in my CD player. Her later recordings, not so much.

Probably the most disappointing thing about this CD though is the very cheap thin cardboard packaging. It's so thin that I was surprised that it actually opens up and lists the credits. The cover design I think was trying to play off the old CTI record covers but the print job is so bad that it fails miserably.

Anyway, diehard fans will buy this recording no matter what. New fans would be better off collecting her early material first because it's really superior in every way.

01. But Beautiful
02. That's All / Azure-Te
03. Autumn In New York
04. Almost Like Being In Love
05. More Than You Know
06. Just You, Just Me
07. There's No You
08. Don't Smoke In Bed
09. This Dream Of You
10. I Wished On The Moon
11. How Deep Is The Ocean
12. Singing In The Rain


----------



## ldiat

Kevin Pearson said:


> Don't smoke in bed while listening to this album because you'll probably burn down your house by falling asleep.
> 
> Let me say that I have every CD and DVD Diana Krall has ever released. I have been listening to her for years and used to love love love her. Anymore though all her music is starting to sound the same. She still has that sultry, dreamy voice that is her trademark but her jazzy virtuosity has really taken a back seat over the last several albums. Her early material is her absolute best and gets the most play in my CD player. Her later recordings, not so much.
> 
> Probably the most disappointing thing about this CD though is the very cheap thin cardboard packaging. It's so thin that I was surprised that it actually opens up and lists the credits. The cover design I think was trying to play off the old CTI record covers but the print job is so bad that it fails miserably.
> 
> Anyway, diehard fans will buy this recording no matter what. New fans would be better off collecting her early material first because it's really superior in every way.
> 
> 01. But Beautiful
> 02. That's All / Azure-Te
> 03. Autumn In New York
> 04. Almost Like Being In Love
> 05. More Than You Know
> 06. Just You, Just Me
> 07. There's No You
> 08. Don't Smoke In Bed
> 09. This Dream Of You
> 10. I Wished On The Moon
> 11. How Deep Is The Ocean
> 12. Singing In The Rain


i like Her also.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Youssou N'dour, The GUide


----------



## elgar's ghost

An early start with _Fifth_ (1972). Many missed Robert Wyatt's wild card talents (including me) but I thought this was a fine album.


----------



## Rogerx

White Shoes- Emmylou Harris


----------



## atsizat

Emotional


----------



## Rogerx

I Never Loved A Man The Way I Love You- Aretha Franklin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## atsizat

Melancholy


----------



## atsizat

One could drink so much listening to this. Good music to get blind drunk.


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone, For Love One Can Die (1972)

It is so depressing. I drank a lot listening to this piece of Ennio Morricone. I would get blind drunk listening to this. Listening to this was killing me.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Great arrangement!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Texas Flood- Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## starthrower

Featuring John Belushi as Samurai saxophonist.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Enslaved that came out yesterday. I like it more than their previous one on first hearing. Viking stuff and prog with an "evil badger" on vocals...
...one more song now. It's mainly prog. metal here and also lots of clean vocals to weigh up  Going to hear it again soon. Some catchy riffs!


----------



## Malx

The Roaring Silence - Manfred Mann's Earth Band.

For some totally random reason a memory of seeing the band in the Edinburgh Playhouse in the seventies popped into my head - so with thanks to Qobuz I gave this album a listen. It is one the many that I parted company with when moving house thirty odd years ago.
Streaming can be very useful.










Parts of it have dated pretty badly to be honest.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Sugar and Spice- The Searchers


----------



## atsizat

I love this soundtrack of Doom 2


----------



## atsizat

Francis Lai from the year of 1969.


----------



## SanAntone

New songs in an Old-Time style by *The Onlies*.

View attachment 143990


Their first release since 2015 and their first ever as a four piece, "THE ONLIES" is the recorded realization of the band's driving old time reality.

Released October 2, 2020

The Onlies are:
Sami Braman: fiddle and vocals
Vivian Leva: guitar and vocals
Leo Shannon: fiddle, banjo, guitar, mandolin, and vocals
Riley Calcagno: fiddle, banjo, and vocals

with
Nokosee Fields: bass
Caleb Klauder: mandolin

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Excellent!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I watched a live video of Carpathian Forest-Sadomastochistic (Live in Poland 2004). It would probably be banned if I posted it...I call this "kind of black n roll" \m/ I saw them live some years ago and liked it a lot


----------



## senza sordino

Part 6 of my mostly prog rock 1980s listening project. Here we include some art pop and jazz fusion, quite a mix. All from Spotify.

Allan Holdsworth Metal Fatigue (1985) I couldn't find the month it was released, does anyone know? This is the first time I have heard this, and I really liked it. Very enjoyable. 









Talk Talk The Colour of Spring (February 1986) The first time I have heard this. Not bad. 









Kate Bush The Hounds of Love (September 1985) I like her music and singing, though I know some find her annoying. 









Peter Gabriel So (May 1986) Some of it good, some of it so-so.









Rush Hold Your Fire (September 1987) I have never heard this all the way through before, though I have probably heard some of the singles released from the album. Not bad.









I originally intended to have six parts to my listening project. I have since added two more, which I'll listen to in the month ahead.


----------



## Rogerx

On Tour with Eric Clapton


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> I Never Loved A Man The Way I Love You- Aretha Franklin


Great album with which to usher in her late 60s-early 70s Atlantic heyday.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by the guitarist from Napalm Death, Mitch Harris. Reminds me of ND, he has such a hard hitting playing style, mr. Harris also does his highpitched shrieks! HURRA


----------



## Rogerx

Harmoneion Singers United States Military Academy Band Rufus Wainwright

Kate & Anna McGarrigle Jay Ungar John Hartford Waylon Jennings Molly Mason Kate & Anna McGarrigle Judy Collins Jay Ungar Hoyt Axton Richie Havens Rufus Wainwright
Componist(en): Various Composers


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 144048


*Robert Johnson ‎- King Of The Delta Blues Singers*


----------



## pmsummer

HE HAS LEFT US ALONE BUT SHAFTS OF LIGHT SOMETIMES GRACE THE CORNER OF OUR ROOMS
*A Silver Mt. Zion*
_
Constellation_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Sail Away-Randy Newman


----------



## atsizat




----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 144094


*John Fahey - Voice of the Turtle*


----------



## SixFootScowl

The new Stryper album. I really think this is their best album ever.


----------



## Rogerx

Hold Me Tight- Johnny Nash


----------



## atsizat

This song probably got a lot more famous in Turkey than it got in America.

Where there is this english song, all comments are turkish. Lol


----------



## Rogerx

Simply The Best- Tina Turner


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> View attachment 144094
> 
> 
> *John Fahey - Voice of the Turtle*


Brilliant album as are all of John Fahey's albums.


----------



## tdc

Khruangbin


----------



## tdc

Thundercat - Dragonball Durag


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Rogerx

Abbey Road 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:


If you commute Joe, do you have a CD player in your car or otherwise.... how?


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Abbey Road 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## flamencosketches

Blind Willie McTell. Greatest of the Georgia bluesmen, or at least my favorite. Amazing voice, playing, songwriting. He's got it all.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> If you commute Joe, do you have a CD player in your car or otherwise.... how?


I've got a CD player in my car (my commute is 30 minute each way back and forth to school). In 2007 I ordered a Honda FIT, sight unseen, when they were first shipped to the USA. I got one of the first one's, having waited several months for it to come from Japan after putting down a deposit. When I traded it in in 2016 with 270,000+ miles on it, I was going to purchase one of the brand new Honda Civic Touring models. When I sat in it and saw it had no CD player, I got back out. The dealership couldn't believe a CD player would be a deal breaker for me, but it was. Instead I replaced my FIT with a brand new FIT with a CD player. I dread my next car purchase knowing CD players will be a thing of the past. And though I can listen to mp3's through a USB port, it's not the same.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Paul Roberts




----------



## SanAntone

Paul Roberts said:


>


*Adam Hurt* is a wonderful banjoist - great to see his recordings getting mentioned here.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Rogerx

Fresh Cream- Cream


----------



## Paul Roberts




----------



## atsizat

If this is not great music, I don't know what is! I want a lot of likes for this one.


----------



## starthrower

Sun Ra Quartet live in Italy 1978


----------



## Paul Roberts

*great music helps listeners find their inner rays of sunshine*


----------



## SanAntone

Paul Roberts said:


>


Nice. Especially under these circumstances.


----------



## senza sordino

The previous couple of days

Chicago VII (March 1974), the last good Chicago album









Herbie Hancock Thrust (September 1974)









Weather Report Black Market (March 1976) Jaco Pastorius joins the band with this album. 









Steely Dan The Royal Scam (May 1976)









Al di Meola Elegant Gypsy (April 1977). Terrific.


----------



## starthrower

Traffic: Heaven Is In Your Mind


----------



## tdc

I didn't realize Miley's voice was this good. I must admit, I like this song.


----------



## starthrower

Decent voice but no class. She has no clue how to present herself as a beautiful woman but she's good at the prostitute schtick.


----------



## Open Lane

Napalm Death - Scum.


----------



## Open Lane

Peter Brotzman - long story short - disc1. Good stuff. Purchased this in nyc years back. Reminds me of better times. I wanna get back there asap.


----------



## senza sordino

Holiday listening today, today is a holiday in the great white north. Thanksgiving Day.

Camel The Snow Goose (April 1975)









Renaissance Scheherazade and Other Stories (July 1975) Only my second time hearing this, and it's growing on me. 









Steve Hackett Voyage of the Acolyte (October 1975)









Genesis Trick of the Tail (February 1976)









Rush 2112 (April 1976) Probably the odd one out here, but I felt it needed a listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Pearls -Elkie Brooks


----------



## atsizat

Snack Bar


----------



## Rogerx

It Never Rains in Southern California- Albert Hammond


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> It Never Rains in Southern California- Albert Hammond


yes it does sometimes.. i live in SOCAL. but only sometimes does it rain


----------



## SanAntone

*Long Time Passing: Kronos Quartet and Friends Celebrate Pete Seeger*

View attachment 144353




> On Long Time Passing, the trailblazing Kronos Quartet celebrates the music of Pete Seeger and rejoices in the spirit, inspiration, and fearlessness inherent in his life's work. Along with guests Sam Amidon, Maria Arnal, Brian Carpenter, Meklit, Lee Knight, and Aoife O'Donovan, the group examines Seeger's celebration of beauty and the pleasure of singing together. Through the power of these eternally relevant cries for unity and moral integrity, the album articulates the responsibility we have as citizens and members of a greater community to question war and injustice, and to develop the courage to raise our voices together both in word and song. (*Folkways website*)


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Open Lane said:


> Napalm Death - Scum.


Grindcore kinda reminds me of free jazz haha, so its funny you mentioned both Napalm Death and Peter Brötzmann next to each other


----------



## starthrower

I'm on a Traffic binge these past couple days. Their 1967 debut, Mr. Fantasy is a gem of a creative English pop/rock album. I just picked up their 1973 live album, On The Road which I'm really enjoying. The CD remaster sounds really good.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
with Eberhard Weber
_Gary Burton_ - vibraphone
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Eberhard Weber - double bass
Dan Gottlieb - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Rogerx

In a Silent Way- Miles Davis


----------



## Malx

Mona Bone Jakon - Cat Stevens.

Eta - Bandstand - Family.

Two wonderful albums from the (very) early seventies.


----------



## Rogerx

Allies - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Open Lane

Shawn Lane and Jonas Hellborg - Icon


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 144499


*I'm With You*
William Elliott Whitmore


----------



## starthrower

Curtis Mayfield
January 1971 at the Bitter End NYC


----------



## Rogerx

Album The Turtles


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Open Lane

Cattle Decapitation - Death Atlas

Been playing the crap out of this one.

Love it


----------



## Open Lane

Napalm Death - Utopia Banished. Holy crap, this is killer.


----------



## Rogerx

Jethro Tull - Songs From The Woods


----------



## senza sordino

Part Seven of my 80s prog rock listening project. I have a broad definition of prog

Pink Floyd A Momentary Lapse of Reason (September 1987). I saw Pink Floyd in concert in the fall of 1987. I have been to very few rock concerts in my life. 









Yes Big Generator (September 1987) Disappointing. 









Sting ....Nothing Like the Sun (October 1987). My sister owned this album, but by the time of its release and my sister's purchase I wasn't around much to hear it. I am mostly unfamiliar with this album. It's pretty good. 









Talk Talk The Spirit of Eden (September 1988) The first time listening to this, I liked it. 









Rush Presto (November 1989) The first time hearing this. This album is okay.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Corey Glover from Living Colour on vocals here! <3


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONG SURRENDER
*Over The Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## pmsummer

THE TRUMPET CHILD
*Over the Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## atsizat

In Hijaz Maqam


----------



## starthrower

1977 Impulse / Universal Japan CD


----------



## Rogerx

Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## jegreenwood

Very nice morning music


----------



## Open Lane

Tribal tech - illicit


----------



## Open Lane

Evergrey - in search of truth.


----------



## Rach Man

senza sordino said:


> The previous couple of days
> 
> Al di Meola Elegant Gypsy (April 1977). Terrific.


_Elegant Gypsy_ is a terrific CD. The CD following this in Al's career was _Casino_, Have you heard that one. It's one of my favorite Al Di CDs.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## senza sordino

Rach Man said:


> _Elegant Gypsy_ is a terrific CD. The CD following this in Al's career was _Casino_, Have you heard that one. It's one of my favorite Al Di CDs.
> 
> View attachment 144670


I bought an Al di Meola LP, my parents bought one, I think my uncle had a couple. But this was all years and years ago. I am not that familiar with much of his music. I will definitely check out more of his music in the future.


----------



## atsizat

Recorded in 1891


----------



## atsizat

Hope this old song can have some likes. It is history.


----------



## Malx

atsizat said:


> Hope this old song can have some likes. It is history.


It may well be history but I believe a number of the descriptions used on the poster may be offensive to many people today.
Merely an observation.


----------



## Malx

Joni Mitchell - Don Juan's Reckless Daughter.


----------



## atsizat

Malx said:


> It may well be history but I believe a number of the descriptions used on the poster may be offensive to many people today.
> Merely an observation.


What is offensive about it?


----------



## Rogerx

Sting


----------



## Malx

atsizat said:


> What is offensive about it?


A couple of the words used in those times are less than acceptable these days - if I can make an assumption that being based in Turkey that English may not be your first language then I can understand how you may not see the issue for some.
That really was my point - I will not 'quote' the words as they may be banned from use on this site as they can be elsewhere.


----------



## atsizat

Malx said:


> A couple of the words used in those times are less than acceptable these days - if I can make an assumption that being based in Turkey that English may not be your first language then I can understand how you may not see the issue for some.
> That really was my point - I will not 'quote' the words as they may be banned from use on this site as they can be elsewhere.


I have no idea what those words are.


----------



## Open Lane

Morbid angel - Gateways to annihilation

Rush - moving pictures


----------



## Malx

atsizat said:


> I have no idea what those words are.


The second and fifth words under the picture of the gentleman.

I mean no offence to you I am merely pointing out a reason why 'likes' may be hard to achieve :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> Joni Mitchell - Don Juan's Reckless Daughter.


This image too may be offensive to some!


----------



## starthrower

Offend me, Joni! Offend me!


----------



## atsizat

Malx said:


> The second and fifth words under the picture of the gentleman.
> 
> I mean no offence to you I am merely pointing out a reason why 'likes' may be hard to achieve :tiphat:


I see. But it is one of the oldest RECORDED music pieces, which is really interesting. I have a big interest in the old years myself.


----------



## atsizat

Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961). I love both the movie and its music. That is some good music.


----------



## Malx

The Who - Quadrophenia.

Streamed in Hi Res - it sounded less congested than previously, they may have been sucking some 'Tunes'.
(sorry folks).
Time for bed.


----------



## pmsummer

THEN PLAY ON
*Fleetwood Mac*

_Reprise_


----------



## Rogerx

Amy Winehous: Black to Black


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Cheek to Cheek

Ella and Louis


----------



## atsizat




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Malx

Damned Damned Damned - The Damned.


----------



## Rogerx

Pet Sounds - Beach Boys


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone again


----------



## starthrower

1970 Parlaphone / 2015 Hux Records

A little known but very interesting session.This is not a rock n roll record.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I might have shared this one before, because it is awesome!


----------



## pmsummer

WOOD
*Brian Bromberg* - double bass
Randy Waldman - piano
David Bromberg - drums
_
A440 Music Group_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I love Napalm Death! "My extreme band" since 1996. Barney and Mitch Harris (not playing) are my heros!


----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Love songs from countries and centuries near and far..._ 
*Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall*
Hirundo Maris
*Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice
_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.ardmoremusichall.com/fanparty/?fbclid=IwAR3TWbiXQNBHvtl8Hh2gHfuWZJOc4m2NS5HlfqZ_CGYNlPYZ3Xs8f2vvrTM
WOW! LIVE stream right now! My favorite band that I met some years ago in Oslo. I cried afterwards...Going to donate some $  LOVE IT!!! Vernon Reid & Will Calhoun are wearing face masks.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC BY RY COODER
_Music for Films_
*Ry Cooder*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## Roger Knox

Malx said:


> The second and fifth words under the picture of the gentleman.


Actually this song is an example of "minstrelsy;" the "minstrels" were Black musicians in America who played up a negative stereotype of their people for entertainment. One should check out references on the internet -- terms like the above ones in quotes or "minstrel song" -- to understand this better.

I can see that not everyone worldwide would see the problem. Certainly in North America the music would be seen as very offensive, especially now in an era of renewed racial tension, the Black Lives Matter movement, and the upcoming American election.


----------



## Flamme

Mmm interesting


----------



## senza sordino

This weekend

Rush A Farewell to Kings (September 1977) My favorite Rush album









Genesis Wind and Wuthering (December 1976) Good 









David Bowie Low (January 1977) Excellent









Jethro Tull (February 1977) Songs from the Wood, very enjoyable









Peter Gabriel I Car (February 1977) Pretty good. I don't think I've heard this all the way through before.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

The Doobie Brothers Listen to the Music with Lyrics in Description
Full album


----------



## Aerobat

I'm not usually one for cover versions, but this is just brilliant.


----------



## flamencosketches

Earlier:










*John Cale*: Paris 1919

An amazing record.


----------



## elgar's ghost

James Brown - _Hell_ (1974).

An eccentric double album, top-heavy with both covers and pointless remakes of his own classics (including a bizarre Latinized version of _Please, Please, Please_), but there is just about enough gold dust in the silt to save the whole thing from being a total turkey. The 14-minute _Papa Don't Take No Mess_ was probably the last time JB and company were in funk jam excelsis but even here it was all starting to sound like too much of a good thing. It may sound sacrilegious to some hardcore fans but 1974 was the year when The Godfather of Soul's creative star started to wane for good - during the last three or so years Mr Brown's policy of churning out albums as if on a conveyor belt had watered down the impact of his own brand of potent funk, so when disco came along he had to hop on the bandwagon as he had nothing left of his own to counter with. That said, he was already in his 40s by then and had done more than enough over the previous 20 years to clinch his place amongst the immortals.


----------



## Barbebleu

John McLaughlin - Electric Guitarist. Excellent.


----------



## Barbebleu

Albert Ayler - Live in Greenwich Village. Fabulous.


----------



## Barbebleu

Archie Shepp - Fire Music. Superb.


----------



## pmsummer

flamencosketches said:


> Earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Cale*: Paris 1919
> 
> An amazing record.


I suppose I'm glad I'm on this train, and it's long.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

LAST DANCE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## atsizat

Charade (1963)


----------



## starthrower

Premiata Forneria Marconi










Box Re-issued by Esoteric Records










Per un amico - 1972









Storia Di Un Minuto - 1972

Binging on this fine Italian band. I bought all these on CD. Wonderful tunes and arrangements recorded in glorious analog sound.


----------



## Rogerx

No Need To Argue - the Cranberries


----------



## Flamme




----------



## atsizat

A nice song from 1967. Chicks are also nice.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

LIVING COLOUR!!! Start playing after 10 minutes. I'm watching one more time


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Barbebleu

McCoy Tyner -Expansions

McCoy Tyner - Extensions

Two superb albums from the great McCoy Tyner.


----------



## Rogerx

I Am a Song
Album by Cleo Laine


----------



## pmsummer

R.I.P, compadre.










EVERYBODY'S BROTHER
*Billy Joe Shaver*

_Compadre_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Fields of gold by Sting.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

2005 Cryptogramophone featuring Bill Frisell










1967 / 2003 Sony SACD










1964 / 2005 Columbia CD


----------



## starthrower

Recorded May 17, 1966 Manchester
I found a nice used copy of this one. It sounds great!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Frank Zappa - The Grand Wazoo

Hard to describe, but perhaps this was Zappa's take on big band jazz. Might be my favorite of his albums with little or no vocals.


----------



## Rogerx

Surrealistic Pillow - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Snagged an early fatboy CD copy of this at my local store. The old Genesis CDs sound superior to the later remasters of 1994, and 2007-2008.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Jihad" is a song by the American thrash metal band Slayer which appears on the band's 2006 studio album Christ Illusion. The song portrays the imagined viewpoint of a terrorist who has participated in the September 11, 2001 attacks, concluding with spoken lyrics taken from words left behind by Mohamed Atta; Atta was named by the FBI as the "head suicide terrorist" of the first plane to crash into the World Trade Center. "Jihad" was primarily written by guitarist Jeff Hanneman; the lyrics were co-authored with vocalist Tom Araya.
"Jihad" received a mixed reception in the music press, and reviews generally focused on the lyrics' controversial subject matter. The song drew comparisons to Slayer's 1986 track "Angel of Death"-also penned by Hanneman-which similarly caused outrage at the time of its release.
Joseph Dias of the Mumbai Christian group "Catholic Secular Forum" expressed concern over "Jihad"'s lyrics, and contributed to Christ Illusion's recall by EMI India, who to date have no plans for a reissue in that country. ABC-TV's Broadcast Standards and Practices Department censored the song during Slayer's first US network television appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live! on January 19, 2007. Only the opening minute was broadcast over the show's credits, thus omitting 40% of the lyrics.


----------



## starthrower

1968 debut from the eccentric British band.


----------



## Rogerx

Breakfast in America
Album - Supertramp


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> 1968 debut from the eccentric British band.


A band I think have been underrated over the years - I might use the word eclectic in the place of eccentric but I'm biased :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Surrealistic Pillow - Jefferson Airplane


The description 'classic' is often overused but I would happily use it for this album.


----------



## TatyanaTaos

I have heard this genre referred to as crossover classical, minimalist, etc. I'm not sure what to call it. But when I need to kickback, this is my go to: https://open.spotify.com/playlist/2BZEpmoiVAnp8OFgAVV7a1?si=yIMPjgE1SMqwO-szw90q-g


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cale*: Paris 1919, from 1973.

Nonstop lately. One of my favorite rock albums. I just learned to my amazement that Lowell George, of all people, plays guitar on this record.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> A band I think have been underrated over the years - I might use the word eclectic in the place of eccentric but I'm biased :tiphat:


It's a shame their debut was so poorly recorded and produced.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Recorded May 17, 1966 Manchester
> I found a nice used copy of this one. It sounds great!


I was listening to this nonstop back in freshman year of college. To this day whenever I listen to it it reminds me of being 19 and living on my own for the first time.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I was listening to this nonstop back in freshman year of college. To this day whenever I listen to it it reminds me of being 19 and living on my own for the first time.


I love the intimacy and immediacy of the acoustic set. The electric half wasn't recorded very well so I don't connect with it as much.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Raging Wrath of the Easter Bunny Demo by Mr. Bungle  It's wild and pretty heavy! Includes a cover of "Speak English Or Die" by SOD. Mike Patton is insane on vocals all over!!


----------



## senza sordino

Rush Hemispheres (October 1978)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










U.K. U.K., (March 1978) From Spotify. The first time I've listened to this. Not bad.









David Bowie Heroes. (October 1977) From Spotify. I'm not sure I've listened to this all the way through before. Very good. 









Camel Rain Dances (September 1977). From Spotify. The first time listening to this. I liked it.









Steve Hackett Spectral Mornings (May 1979). From Spotify. The first time listening to this. I really liked this.


----------



## Rogerx

Voices- Hall & Oates


----------



## Rogerx

Trilogy by Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

Continuing my Dylan kick.


----------



## Jacck

listening to the Soviet legend Vladimir Vysotsky





like Dylan, only better 
unique voice, intelligent lyrics, great melodies


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> It's a shame their debut was so poorly recorded and produced.


That's a fair observation but for me the talent and potential still shone through.


----------



## Rogerx

Canciones de mi padre- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Barbebleu

Jacck said:


> listening to the Soviet legend Vladimir Vysotsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like Dylan, only better
> unique voice, intelligent lyrics, great melodies


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

1965 / 2004 Sony CD

Who better to listen to on election day in America than Dylan?


----------



## Rogerx

Selling England by the Pound- Genesis


----------



## Rogerx

Younger than yesterday The Byrds


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I was listening to the latest album by Mr. Bungle and suddenly felt the urge to listen to Lady Gaga! That's a bit strange, even for me...I was earlier checking out different recordings of a Bach violin concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra: Come dance with me


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## atsizat

Two For The Road (1967)


----------



## Aerobat

Today's anti-stress artist helping me to relax after a morning of dealing with a particularly challenging client.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Steeleye Span - _The Lark in the Morning_. Compendium of first three albums, plus a couple of unused tracks.










_Hark! The Village Wait_ (1970):

Maddy Prior - vocals, five-string banjo
Tim Hart - vocals, electric guitar, electric dulcimer, fiddle, five-string banjo, harmonium
Ashley Hutchings - bass guitar
Terry Woods - vocals, electric guitar, concertina, mandola, five-string banjo, mandolin
Gay Woods - vocals, concertina, autoharp, bodhran

Guest drummers: Gerry Conway and Dave Mattacks

_Please to See the King_ (1971):

Maddy Prior - vocals, spoons, tabor, tambourine
Tim Hart - vocals, guitar, dulcimer
Peter Knight - violin, mandolin, vocals, organ, bass
Ashley Hutchings - bass, vocals
Martin Carthy - vocals, guitar, banjo, organ

_Ten Man Mop, or Mr. Reservoir Butler Rides Again_ (1971):

Maddy Prior - vocals, spoons, tabor
Tim Hart - vocals, dulcimer, guitars, organ, five-string banjo, mandolin
Peter Knight - fiddle, tenor banjo, mandolin, vocals, timpani
Ashley Hutchings - bass guitar
Martin Carthy - vocals, guitar, organ


----------



## atsizat

North By Northwest (1959)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lady Gaga in my basement studio. I had an uncontrollable urge for pop!


----------



## Malx

*Spooky Tooth - Death Walks Behind You.*

*Savoy Brown - Blue Matter*

Thats tonight's nostalgia fix sorted.


----------



## Flamme

That cover is creepy, william blake???


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Flamme said:


> That cover is creepy, william blake???


Correct - 'Nebuchadnezzar'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WOWIE! 2 new songs by System of a Down <3 <3


----------



## Rogerx

Blue- Joni Mitchell


----------



## ldiat

one of my favs!!


----------



## ldiat

another fav!!


----------



## atsizat

Long version of Breakfast At Tiffany's


----------



## elgar's ghost

Cherry-picking the best tracks (in other words, the late 60s/early 70s stuff) from the Steppenwolf comp before a more comprehensive wallow in Harry Nilsson's early albums.


----------



## atsizat

Thunderball (1965)


----------



## senza sordino

Chick Corea and Return to Forever Romantic Warrior (April 1976)









The Weather Report Black Market (March 1976)









George Benson Breezin' (May 1976)









Stevie Wonder Songs in the Key of Life (September 1976) The best of America









Pat Metheny Watercolors (June 1977)


----------



## Rogerx

Wheels of Fire album Cream


----------



## atsizat

Rio Bravo (1959)


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is totally awesome:


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> Steeleye Span - _The Lark in the Morning_. Compendium of first three albums, plus a couple of unused tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hark! The Village Wait_ (1970):
> 
> Maddy Prior - vocals, five-string banjo
> Tim Hart - vocals, electric guitar, electric dulcimer, fiddle, five-string banjo, harmonium
> Ashley Hutchings - bass guitar
> Terry Woods - vocals, electric guitar, concertina, mandola, five-string banjo, mandolin
> Gay Woods - vocals, concertina, autoharp, bodhran
> 
> Guest drummers: Gerry Conway and Dave Mattacks
> 
> _Please to See the King_ (1971):
> 
> Maddy Prior - vocals, spoons, tabor, tambourine
> Tim Hart - vocals, guitar, dulcimer
> Peter Knight - violin, mandolin, vocals, organ, bass
> Ashley Hutchings - bass, vocals
> Martin Carthy - vocals, guitar, banjo, organ
> 
> _Ten Man Mop, or Mr. Reservoir Butler Rides Again_ (1971):
> 
> Maddy Prior - vocals, spoons, tabor
> Tim Hart - vocals, dulcimer, guitars, organ, five-string banjo, mandolin
> Peter Knight - fiddle, tenor banjo, mandolin, vocals, timpani
> Ashley Hutchings - bass guitar
> Martin Carthy - vocals, guitar, organ


I used to listen to Steeleye Span. I really liked their music. I had a cassette of one album. (maybe more of their albums, I don't remember). It was either Hark, the Village Wait, or Please to See the King. I threw out my cassettes about ten years ago. I regret that. I should have saved a few: Steeleye Span, Pentangle, the debut album of Supertramp (1970), etc. However, I just checked, Steeleye Span and Pentangle are on Spotify. I own a few John Renbourne CDs, which I often listen to. I will make a point of listening to them soon. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon*

_Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

ROOTS IN THE SKY
*Oregon*

_Elektra_


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> I used to listen to Steeleye Span. I really liked their music. I had a cassette of one album. (maybe more of their albums, I don't remember). It was either Hark, the Village Wait, or Please to See the King. I threw out my cassettes about ten years ago. I regret that. I should have saved a few: Steeleye Span, Pentangle, the debut album of Supertramp (1970), etc. However, I just checked, Steeleye Span and Pentangle are on Spotify. I own a few John Renbourne CDs, which I often listen to. I will make a point of listening to them soon. Thanks for the reminder.


I was glad to get this three-album collection for such a reasonable price some time back (and it's still inexpensive) but sadly I've missed the boat on the next collection which featured the group's first five albums on the Chrysalis label - prices are rather steep now, so I'm assuming it must be out of print.


----------



## starthrower

1979

A favorite Bruce record, and a triumphant ending to a decade of fine work.


----------



## senza sordino

Al di Meola Casino (February 1978). I've never heard this before, I liked it. Spotify. 









Steely Dan Aja (September 1977) Spotify









The Weather Report Heavy Weather (March 1977) Fantastic. I own the CD









Spyro Gyra Morning Dance (1979). The first time listening to this, not bad. The first track, the title track, was slightly familiar. I looked, and it was on the song charts. Or maybe my Uncle owned it. Spotify









Pat Metheny 80/81 (September 1980) I own the CD


----------



## pmsummer

RUBBER SOUL
*The Beatles*

_Capitol EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti Oficina Instrumental*

_Verve_


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered this beautiful woman and her band.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Wheels of Fire album Cream


----------



## Rogerx

Tim Buckley

Star sailor (1970)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One Size Fits All by Frank Zappa!!!


----------



## atsizat

From Russia With Love (1963)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beginning at 7:13 JImmy really sounds a lot like Van Halen whom I understand Jimmy was an inspiration to.


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival

Mardi Gras-Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SixFootScowl

Special appearance by Jim McCarty:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bharbeke

I've been trying the Spotify daily mixes the last couple of days, and the program that puts them together is pretty good. It separates out the genres well, and it gives a mix of stuff I've listened to before and similar pieces that I haven't heard. If it put full classical works together, it would be nearly perfect.

Latest rock and roll: Heaven's on Fire from Alive III by KISS, You Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC


----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks Are the Village Green Preservation Society


----------



## atsizat

Listening to this makes me wanna drink. It is so depressing.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## starthrower

18 songs and a superb essay on The Band's history in this CD.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> Listening to this makes me wanna drink. It is so depressing.


Just don'r listen to it, always excuses for drinking


----------



## Rogerx

Roberta Flack - First Take


----------



## eljr

I Think We're All Bozos On This Bus
Firesign Theatre


----------



## starthrower

1971

Snatched up a used copy of this one today.


----------



## starthrower

Zimmy's first record. I love the heck outta this one! There's three ways to listen to this one. Mono, original stereo mix with the vocal to the left and guitar on right, and the stereo remix. I like the original stereo because it's like listening to two Bob's. Dylan the guitarist on the right accompanying the folk singer on the left.


----------



## SanAntone

*Lenine In Cité *

View attachment 145789


----------



## millionrainbows

ZZ Top: Deguello, from the box: 









Dylan: More Blood, More Tracks:


----------



## SanAntone

View attachment 145790


*Wings - Michel Colombier *

Brings back a lot of memories from 1971 ...


----------



## Rogerx

Mas canciones


----------



## starthrower

1969

Kooper's first solo album.


----------



## starthrower

I'm really enjoying these albums. Kooper has a knack for blending many American music styles into his own sound.


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVY WEATHER
*Weather Report*
_
Columbia_


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> ZZ Top: Deguello, from the box:


I'm glad those obnoxious 80s remixes of some of the earlier albums have been kicked into touch.


----------



## starthrower

Released February 1968

I don't think Al Kooper ever topped this effort as an artist.


----------



## Rach Man

Great rendition of Solsbury Hill live on the David Letterman Show


----------



## Rach Man

Some early Peter Frampton - The Lodger - One of his best tunes!

It's mellow until someone plugs in his guitar!


----------



## Rach Man

Any Peter Murphy fans out there? This is a hauntingly great song - A Strange Kind of Love


----------



## Rach Man

One more - This is a great, and relatively unknown Procul Harum song - Pandora's Box


----------



## Rogerx

The Road to Hell- Chris Rea


----------



## starthrower

1971 /1972

Featuring Kenny Wheeler, John Marshall, Chris Spedding, Allan Holdsworth, Gordon Beck


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> I'm glad those obnoxious 80s remixes of some of the earlier albums have been kicked into touch.


Yes, especially the first album, which sounds best in its original "dry" form. But will the single-CD issues ever be original? Not yet, you gotta get the box. They really ruined La Grange, too.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, especially the first album, which sounds best in its original "dry" form. But will the single-CD issues ever be original? Not yet, you gotta get the box. They really ruined La Grange, too.


Tres Hombres has been re-issued separately minus the tinkering added in the Six Pack version.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 13: Trouble No More 1979-1981*

View attachment 145870




> The Bootleg Series Vol. 13: Trouble No More 1979-1981 is a set of recordings from 1979 to 1981 by Bob Dylan that showcases the music he wrote and performed during his born-again Christian period, covered in the studio albums Slow Train Coming, Saved and Shot of Love.


The three records Dylan released during this period came under severe criticism at the time. However, over time a more objective view has formed and some of these songs are now considered among his best work by a number of Dylanologists.


----------



## starthrower

Have you listened to the full set, SanAntone? I've held off on this one due to some less than stellar sound quality on many of the tracks.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Have you listened to the full set, SanAntone? I've held off on this one due to some less than stellar sound quality on many of the tracks.


No, I didn't order the deluxe box and have been listening to this one on Spotify. While I appreciate what they're doing with these bootleg releases, most of them fall short of what I look for in Dylan recordings. Aside from the Complete Basement Tapes, I've passed on most of these later ones. I thought the early ones were more interesting.


----------



## starthrower

I'm pretty happy with the studio release, Slow Train Coming, as far as the gospel years are concerned.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Tres Hombres has been re-issued separately minus the tinkering added in the Six Pack version.


_Fandango!_, too. All the more frustrating why the rest of the 70s ones plus _El Loco_ couldn't be before the box set came out.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Released February 1968
> 
> I don't think Al Kooper ever topped this effort as an artist.


Neither did Blood Sweat & Tears!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *The Bootleg Series Vol. 13: Trouble No More 1979-1981*
> 
> View attachment 145870
> 
> 
> The three records Dylan released during this period came under severe criticism at the time. However, over time a more objective view has formed and some of these songs are now considered among his best work by a number of Dylanologists.


Dylanologist? Is that someone who tries to rationalize all the lesser stuff he put out for decades?

Let's be honest, there are 2 Dylan's. The genius from the early 60's to the mid 70's and the other guy thereafter.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 145906


4
Album by Foreigner


----------



## atsizat

Vertigo (1958)


----------



## Gothos

Something different for a Sunday.Beautiful harmonies.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> Dylanologist? Is that someone who tries to rationalize all the lesser stuff he put out for decades?
> 
> Let's be honest, there are 2 Dylan's. The genius from the early 60's to the mid 70's and the other guy thereafter.


I can't listen to those zealots on YouTube talking about the Bootleg Series volumes. I love music and songwriters but it stops short of idol worship.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Silke, our white Siberian cat, and me are listening to Madame X by Madonna. This is good pop music! Approved by a cat and a schizo classical/metalhead...


----------



## starthrower

This one sounds great on the stereo. An awesome recording!


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> Dylanologist? Is that someone who tries to rationalize all the lesser stuff he put out for decades?
> 
> Let's be honest, there are 2 Dylan's. The genius from the early 60's to the mid 70's and the other guy thereafter.


A Dylanologist is someone who has made a career about writing about Dylan, some are scholars some are amateurs. Nevertheless, those three records have been generally reappraised with a positive consensus formed in the last ten years or so. I like them more than many of his records both before and after them. There are some really good songs on them.

I basically agree with your overall post with this caveat, his late career, i.e. 1992 on, has produced some of his best work. And there were a few good records in the late 70s and 80s, _Oh Mercy_ and_ Infidels_, are two besides the three Christian records.

TD

No surprise today I've been listening to Bob and Joni.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> I can't listen to those zealots on YouTube talking about the Bootleg Series volumes. I love music and songwriters but it stops short of idol worship.


I have never seen one. I've read some Clinton Heylin and others but not much. Like you I'd rather just listen to the music. I read some positive reviews around the time the Christian Bootleg box came out, which is where I saw that those records had been appraised in recent years. Much like _Another Portrait_ caused _Self Portrait_ to be seen anew and in a better light.


----------



## starthrower

Another Self Portrait is a collection I really enjoy. A beautiful set!


----------



## Rogerx

Bridge over Troubled Water
Album - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Gothos

A British Blues institution.


----------



## millionrainbows

The Rolling Stones in Mono, 15-CD box set. Highlights: Beggar's Banquet, Their Satanic Majesty's Request, Let it Bleed, "Stray Cats" rarities & singles CDs. The vocals on all of this are clearer and stronger; the bass is stronger and better.


----------



## Gothos

Featuring Billy Gibbons.Yes _that_ one.


----------



## SanAntone

_Closer to the Bone_ is the twentieth studio album by *Kris Kristofferson*. The album was released on September 28, 2009.

View attachment 145982


Kristofferson's late career songs and records are some of his best.


----------



## millionrainbows

There is a deluxe edition of Goat's Head Soup. Highly recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bizarre! Jagger must have been on qualudes.
Hats off to Keith Richards' choirboy training. 
The Bass line is superb, regardless of who played it. They are really cooking here, no?

This is Mick Jagger at his stereotypical "worst," wiggling his *** and pointing his finger at nobody.

There must have been lipstick all over his harmonica. Look at his "choo-choo train" dancing after the harp solo. Ha ha haaaa! Gaaaaah!:lol:


----------



## atsizat

On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969)


----------



## Gothos

Anytime is Mingus time.


----------



## pmsummer

SMALL CRAFT ON A MILK SEA
*Brian Eno*
Jon Hopkins
Leo Abrahams
_
Warp - Opal_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this collection.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> First listen to this collection.


The first track, "Mississippi", is a real gem. This is probably one of the better bootleg boxes.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> The first track, "Mississippi", is a real gem. This is probably one of the better bootleg boxes.


I'm really enjoying it. Some other great tunes include Dreamin' Of You, Marchin' To The City, High Water (For Charley Patton). And I always like to hear another version of the Cocaine Blues but this live one is pretty ragged. Some favorite versions are by Gove Scrivenor and Harvey Reid.


----------



## SanAntone

_Modern Times_ is the 32nd studio album by American singer-songwriter *Bob Dylan*, released on August 29, 2006.

View attachment 146016




> The album was the third work (following Time Out of Mind and Love and Theft) in a string of albums by Dylan that garnered wide acclaim from critics. It continued its predecessors' tendencies toward blues, rockabilly and pre-rock balladry, and was self-produced by Dylan under the pseudonym "Jack Frost".


Really good, rootsy, and the production is nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Wildflowers- Tom Petty


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMY
_An Exploration of Folk and Early Music_
*Emily Askew Band*

_Askew Music_


----------



## SanAntone

*Gillian Welch* released four albums in 2020 - three of "Lost Songs" and one official studio release, _All The Good Times Are Past And Gone_. I created a Spotify playlist of them.

View attachment 146047
View attachment 146048

View attachment 146049
View attachment 146050


----------



## starthrower

Four 70s albums re-issued on BGO.


----------



## starthrower

Back To Dylan










Listening on Spotify. There are a couple of cheap copies at local stores so I'll probably grab the CD.


----------



## SanAntone

*Blaze Foley* - _Duct Tape Messiah _(Original Soundtrack)

View attachment 146059




> The film's soundtrack comprises of 14 carefully selected songs from all stations in Blaze's life and gives an insight into his straight and genuine songwriting. Blaze!s musical heritage was close to being forgotten and much material used on the record are chance discoveries from record shops and old master tapes. Hits like If I Could Only Fly and Let Me Ride In Your Big Cadillac showcase Foley's sound between classic American Country and modern Folk along with his cunning political lyrics and a both punchy and emotional tone. Today, Foley is admired not only by leading American Folk musicians like Nelson, Haggard or Prine, but also by independent artists like Kings Of Leon-singer Caleb Followill. The latter, in an interview with the L.A. Times in 2010, stated that Blaze Foley's songs currently were his most important musical inspiration.


----------



## Gothos

Rico Rodriguez 2Tone artist from the early 80's.


----------



## Comity

Flamme said:


>


Great song!

https://www.discogs.com/Don-Byron-You-Are-6-More-Music-For-Six-Musicians/master/561717
Very nice production on this. Don Byron - You Are #6


----------



## elgar's ghost

Disc one from this great 1975-1982 box set.

_30 Seconds Over Tokyo_ (1975 single): 
_Heart of Darkness_ (1975 b-side): 
_Final Solution_ (1976 single):
_Cloud 149_ (1976 b-side): 
_Untitled_ (1975 or 1976 - released in 1978 as part of the _Datapanik in the Year Zero_ maxi-single which featured some of these early songs):
_My Dark Ages_ (1976 b-side):
_Heaven_ (1977 b-side):

_The Modern Dance_ (1978 album):

_The Book is on the Table_ (1979 b-side):


----------



## Barbebleu

Bill Evans - You Must Believe in Spring. Lovely album from the incomparable Mr. Evans.


----------



## starthrower

Another Dylan CD added to the collection.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Toto-by Toto


----------



## Comity

Glenn Underground - Lounge Excursions

Not his best, but plenty of fun.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Pere Ubu - _Datapanic in the Year Zero_. Disc two.

_Dub Housing_ (1978 album):
_New Picnic Time_ (1979 album):


----------



## Gothos

Alex Harvey-One of Glasgow's finest exports.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146106
> 
> 
> Alex Harvey-One of Glasgow's finest exports.


One of the first albums I ever bought! Loved the band but I was too late - they had quietly split up by early 1978 and I've always regretted never having the opportunity to see them with Alex at the helm.


----------



## Gothos

elgars ghost said:


> One of the first albums I ever bought! Loved the band but I was too late - they had quietly split up by early 1978 and I've always regretted never having the opportunity to see them with Alex at the helm.


 I,too,would have liked to see them live.I have a DVD of them live in 1973 at Syracuse University a bootleg i'm certain.
Very" ahem"uneven quality shall we say?


----------



## Gothos

A _very_ under appreciated band on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## starthrower

CD Re-issue of the double album by the French-Canadian band.


----------



## Flamme

Comity said:


> Great song!
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Don-Byron-You-Are-6-More-Music-For-Six-Musicians/master/561717
> Very nice production on this. Don Byron - You Are #6


Yeah, its short but clear and concise in it message!


----------



## Gothos

starthrower said:


> View attachment 146122
> 
> 
> CD Re-issue of the double album by the French-Canadian band.


Harmonium are very difficult to find on CD here in English Canada.I've only found the first one.Great stuff.


----------



## Barbebleu

New Model Army - Vengeance. Superb.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bill Frisell - Harmony. Excellent stuff from Bill Frisell. Different and understated.


----------



## starthrower

Gothos said:


> Harmonium are very difficult to find on CD here in English Canada.I've only found the first one.Great stuff.


Yeah, I like the first album as well. i have the second album too.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bill Frisell and Thomas Morgan - Small Town. High quality stuff. Excellent duet setting and real interplay between these two.


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> One of the first albums I ever bought! Loved the band but I was too late - they had quietly split up by early 1978 and I've always regretted never having the opportunity to see them with Alex at the helm.


I was lucky enough to see them at Celtic Park Glasgow June 1976 when they were second top listed act supporting The Who. Alex left the band later in 1976 if I remember correctly. 
I seem to recall that the sound system was turned up a notch when they took the stage and the place erupted as they were playing on home ground, Alex having been born within a couple of miles of the venue.
An excellent day although my memory of the details is a touch sketchy - the full line up was Widowmaker, Streetwalkers (ex Family), Outlaws, Little Feat, SAHB, The Who.


----------



## starthrower

I picked up nice used copies of this one and Love and Theft today. I like the music and songs on both. And this concludes my Dylan collecting. I've got about 20 CDs now.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> I picked up nice used copies of this one and Love and Theft today. I like the music and songs on both. And this concludes my Dylan collecting. I've got about 20 CDs now.


I have a mixed opinion of Dylan's work with Daniel Lanios. I prefer the stripped down versions on the Bootleg sessions of Oh Mercy and TOoM. Lanois "produces" too much, IMO.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> I have a mixed opinion of Dylan's work with Daniel Lanios. I prefer the stripped down versions on the Bootleg sessions of Oh Mercy and TOoM. Lanois "produces" too much, IMO.


Sounds okay to me. Guitars, keys, bass, drums, and Dylan's voice. Just right! Didn't Dylan produce Love and Theft under the pseudonym Jack Frost? This album sounds more evenly balanced. The vocals are too loud on the Lanois produced Time Out Of Mind.


----------



## Guest

Gothos said:


> Harmonium are very difficult to find on CD here in English Canada.I've only found the first one.Great stuff.











https://www.amazon.ca/Harmonium-XLV...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1605755800&sr=1-2









https://www.amazon.ca/avait-besoin-...YE8CKYA4RQE&psc=1&refRID=ZNVXV660KYE8CKYA4RQE









https://www.amazon.ca/LHeptade-Xl-4...5Y65RRNN0EN&psc=1&refRID=0R2YKCWNH5Y65RRNN0EN









https://www.amazon.ca/Harmonium-Tou...917&refinements=p_32:Harmonium&s=music&sr=1-7

_Résolu ce problème pour vous - Il a fallu moins de cinq minutes pour trouver les quatre albums (éditions spéciales du 40e anniversaire nouvellement sorties sur CD) sur Amazon.ca ... Espèce de bâtard anglais paresseux. :lol:

Meilleurs vœux du ROC!_


----------



## Guest

*Hard Luck Stories 1972 to 1982* a new *Richard and Linda Thompson 8CD box set* that features remastered versions of all six studio albums and previously unreleased recordings.

This career retrospective contains the three classic Island Records releases -'I Want To See The Bright Lights Tonight', 'Hokey Pokey' and 'Pour Down Like Silver' - and the long out-of-print albums First Light and Sunnyvista (both new transfers from recently relocated masters) as well as their final album Shoot Out The Lights.

Hard Luck Stories contains 113 songs in total which 30 are previously unreleased. All the studio albums come with bonus tracks and there are 'Early Years' and live discs to complete the eight-CD collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Hejira - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Gothos

Dylan and the Band said:


> View attachment 146150
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Harmonium-XLV...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1605755800&sr=1-2
> 
> View attachment 146151
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/avait-besoin-...YE8CKYA4RQE&psc=1&refRID=ZNVXV660KYE8CKYA4RQE
> 
> View attachment 146152
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/LHeptade-Xl-4...5Y65RRNN0EN&psc=1&refRID=0R2YKCWNH5Y65RRNN0EN
> 
> View attachment 146153
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Harmonium-Tou...917&refinements=p_32:Harmonium&s=music&sr=1-7
> 
> _Résolu ce problème pour vous - Il a fallu moins de cinq minutes pour trouver les quatre albums (éditions spéciales du 40e anniversaire nouvellement sorties sur CD) sur Amazon.ca ... Espèce de bâtard anglais paresseux. :lol:
> 
> Meilleurs vœux du ROC!_


LOL!This is one lazy English ******* that doesn't use Amazon.I don't own a credit card.
Ebay has proved too expensive thus far(I use Paypal)and being retired one of the things
I enjoy, is searching the used record stores.Thats how I acquired the first album.
I should have specified that in my original post.
Je vous remercie tres gentiment pour les conseils(I hope I got that right)
Bonne Chance:tiphat:
Kevin


----------



## Gothos

Fifteen characters at least.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I was lucky enough to see them at Celtic Park Glasgow June 1976 when they were second top listed act supporting The Who. Alex left the band later in 1976 if I remember correctly.
> I seem to recall that the sound system was turned up a notch when they took the stage and the place erupted as they were playing on home ground, Alex having been born within a couple of miles of the venue.
> An excellent day although my memory of the details is a touch sketchy - the full line up was Widowmaker, Streetwalkers (ex Family), Outlaws, Little Feat, SAHB, The Who.


I envy you. And how I wish the London concert which constituted the superb 1975 live album could have been filmed. You are right - an exhausted Harvey did leave in late 76 (in his absence the other four put out a rather underwhelming album called _Fourplay_) and came back in 1977 for one last album (_Rock Drill_) but by then Hugh McKenna left and Alex himself was neither in the best of health or of a positive frame of mind. I think SAHB's final gig was at the 1977 Reading Festival, but I cannot recall any mention of the band's split until an advert in _Sounds_ in early 1978 declared the _Rock Drill_ album to be 'the last bit'.


----------



## Guest

Gothos said:


> LOL!This is one lazy English ******* that doesn't use Amazon.I don't own a credit card.
> Ebay has proved too expensive thus far(I use Paypal)and being retired one of the things
> I enjoy, is searching the used record stores.Thats how I acquired the first album.
> I should have specified that in my original post.
> Je vous remercie tres gentiment pour les conseils(I hope I got that right)
> Bonne Chance:tiphat:
> Kevin


_De rien..._ You're a good sport...

There's a workaround which allows you to use your PayPal account to make purchases on Amazon -

https://www.paypal.com/us/smarthelp/article/how-do-i-check-out-with-paypal-on-amazon-faq3899

I would have phrased it differently - This is what I would have writtten -

_"Merci très gentiment pour les conseils, espèce de salaud français capricieux."
_
:lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Dylan and the Band said:


> _De rien..._ You're a good sport...
> 
> There's a workaround which allows you to use your PayPal account to make purchases on Amazon -
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/smarthelp/article/how-do-i-check-out-with-paypal-on-amazon-faq3899
> 
> I would have phrased it differently - This is what I would have writtten -
> 
> _"Merci très gentiment pour les conseils, espèce de salaud français capricieux."
> _
> :lol:


Thanks, Dylan,I'm going to use it!


----------



## SanAntone

*Jelly Roll Morton ‎- The Complete Library Of Congress Recordings By Alan Lomax *

This just arrived - something I've been waiting to be delivered since ordering from Discogs about a month ago.

View attachment 146177


It is very sad that Rounder let this valuable recording go out of print.


----------



## Gothos

I would have phrased it differently - This is what I would have writtten -

_"Merci très gentiment pour les conseils, espèce de salaud français capricieux."
_
:lol:[/QUOTE]

:lol:Thanks for the Paypal link.Oh yeah,and the French lesson.


----------



## Gothos

Suprisingly good on first listen.


----------



## Barbebleu

Billy Harper - Destiny is Yours. Great album from a neglected star.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> *Jelly Roll Morton ‎- The Complete Library Of Congress Recordings By Alan Lomax *
> 
> This just arrived - something I've been waiting to be delivered since ordering from Discogs about a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 146177
> 
> 
> It is very sad that Rounder let this valuable recording go out of print.


A local bookstore in my town has a copy. But they want 90 bucks so I passed.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> A local bookstore in my town has a copy. But they want 90 bucks so I passed.


That's cheap. I paid $150.00.


----------



## norman bates

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146181
> 
> 
> Suprisingly good on first listen.


I was listening Caminho de casa yesterday! I mean the lovely tune in the original version written by Nelson Ayres. I think it's become a jazz standard in brazil but I didn't knew it was played also by american musicians.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> That's cheap. I paid $150.00.


Perhaps my bookstore undervalues the set because it's sitting out in the open covered in dust.


----------



## Gothos

[

One of my favourite Miles recordings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tonight is Latin GRAMMYs! I got reminded on facebook, so I'm checking out some salsa from last year. Tito Rojas now. Just like salsa should be


----------



## Barbebleu

Keith Jarrett - Budapest Concert. If you’re not hugely into late Jarrett you likely need to give this a miss! For my part, it’s immense. It’s a bit less approachable than the Munich set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After some salsa and flamenco, I'm getting ready for bed with new album by Killer Be Killed. It's heavy and not too extreme (what is?)


----------



## Barbebleu

Keith Jarrett - Invocations/The Moth and the Flame. Captivating. Must be thirty odd years or so since I last listened to this.


----------



## atsizat

Day and Night, I've been listening to this music these days, even when I am sleeping.

Vertigo (1958)


----------



## pmsummer

THE RENAISSANCE OF THE CELTIC HARP
*Alan Stivell*

_Philips/Applause_


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLACK SWAN
*Bert Jansch*

_Drag City_


----------



## pmsummer

LIVE IN AMERICA
The* John Renbourn *Group
_
Flying Fish_


----------



## Guest

*Ray Davies - "Americana"*

Americana is an album by Ray Davies, released by Legacy Recordings in April 2017. Like Davies' 2013 book of the same name, it explores his lifelong fascination with the music and culture of the United States, and his experiences of touring and living there. The album features contributions from members of American country rock band the Jayhawks.


----------



## Rogerx

Super Trouper by ABBA


----------



## Guest

In 1973 I spent 15 dollars CDN for the Rolling Stones "Goat's Head Soup"...

I played it as soon as I got home...

I really didn't care much for it...

I gave it a "second chance" about a week later...

I liked it even less the second time than I did the first time...

I gave it like five years to kind of "age properly" and I didn't like it any more in 1978 than I did in 1973...

Fast forward - 42 years later...

The "Goat's Head Soup" (3 CD + Blu Ray Super Deluxe Edition) is released...

I snap it right up... Ordered it like 6 months before it was even released...

For 166 dollars CDN...

Don't even ask what I paid for "same day delivery" so that I could have it on the exact day that it was re-released 47 years after it was originally released....

It does indeed arrive on the exact day that it was re-released... the exact day...

It sat unopened... in the original shipping container... in a closet... for like six weeks... which is approximately six weeks after the day that it was released... "Same day delivery"... sigh...

I finally take it out... I listen to it and -

I love it... It's my favourite album of all time... It's the greatest album of all time...

I'm lying... It sucks as much now as it did 47 years ago probably even more... definitely even more...

But I will never admit that...

My wife doesn't know it yet but "Goat's Head Soup" (3 CD + Blu Ray Super Deluxe Edition) - 
"Used - Like New" is her Christmas present...

Don't tell her though, eh? - I don't want to spoil the surprise - Thanks!

















Au revoir...


----------



## Gothos

Dylan and the Band said:


> In 1973 I spent 15 dollars CDN for the Rolling Stones "Goat's Head Soup"...
> 
> I played it as soon as I got home...
> 
> I really didn't care much for it...
> 
> I gave it a "second chance" about a week later...
> 
> I liked it even less the second time than I did the first time...
> 
> I gave it like five years to kind of "age properly" and I didn't like it any more in 1978 than I did in 1973...
> 
> Fast forward - 42 years later...
> 
> The "Goat's Head Soup" (3 CD + Blu Ray Super Deluxe Edition is released...
> 
> I snap it right up... Ordered it like 6 months before it was even released...
> 
> For 166 dollars CDN...
> 
> I love it... It's my favourite album of all time... It's the greatest album of all time...
> 
> I'm lying... It sucks as much now as it did 47 years ago probably even more... definitely even more...
> 
> But I will never admit that...
> 
> My wife doesn't know it yet but "Goat's Head Soup" (3 CD + Blu Ray Super Deluxe Edition) -
> "Used - Like New" is her Christmas present...
> 
> Don't tell her though, eh? - Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 146214
> 
> 
> View attachment 146215
> 
> 
> Au revoir...


LMAO!Your secret's safe with us,eh?

A bientot.


----------



## Gothos

View attachment 146219


He plays with such a fluid style.A favourite.


----------



## Malx

pmsummer said:


> THE BLACK SWAN
> *Bert Jansch*
> 
> _Drag City_


...Great album!..


----------



## Gothos

He was drawing crowds of screaming women 20 years before those 4 English guys.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third disc from the Pere Ubu box.

_The Art of Walking_ (1980 album):
_Song of the Bailing Man_ (1981 album):


----------



## Gothos

One of the giants of soul.'nuff said.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final disc from the Pere Ubu box, primarily focussing on pre-Ubu material and various side-projects from the core members. Definitely obscure but, as with many well-kept musical secrets, worth finding out about.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have always loved this <3


----------



## SanAntone

*Béla Fleck & Abigail Washburn - Don't Let It Bring You Down
*





From _Echo in the Valley_ released in 2017

View attachment 146287


----------



## SanAntone

*Phases And Stages*
Willie Nelson

View attachment 146288


----------



## arapinho1




----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Love songs from countries and centuries near and far... 
Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall_
Hirundo Maris
*Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice
_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## Rogerx

Ella And Louis


----------



## Gothos

Part of a 6-CD set.The Definitive "5" Royales.

Fifties R'n'B at its best.


----------



## atsizat

The Video: To Catch A Thief (1955)


----------



## Comity

Putomayo Presents: Republica Dominicana

some of it is good.


----------



## Comity

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146301
> 
> 
> Part of a 6-CD set.The Definitive "5" Royales.
> 
> Fifties R'n'B at its best.


Do you know of anything like early sixties Arthur Alexander?


----------



## Gothos

Comity said:


> Do you know of anything like early sixties Arthur Alexander?


All I have is one song on a compilation album.You could try AMG they would list similar artists on his page.


----------



## Gothos

It's always Brubeck time.A jazz classic.


----------



## starthrower

Yee-Haw!


----------



## Barbebleu

Donald Byrd - A New Perspective. Nice!


----------



## starthrower

Recommended if you enjoy superb 6 & 12 string guitar playing. Traditional and original material. Audiophile sound too! http://woodpecker.com/index.html


----------



## Barbebleu

Stefan Grossman - My Creole Belle. Outstanding!


----------



## Barbebleu

John McLaughlin - My Goal’s Beyond. Wonderful!


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
> _Love songs from countries and centuries near and far...
> Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall_
> Hirundo Maris
> *Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
> *Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
> Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
> Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
> Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
> David Mayoral - percussion, voice
> _
> Carpe Diem_


I remember buying this on your recommendation. Wonderful stuff. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps
_
Tzadik_


----------



## Comity

Bud Powell - Best of the Verve Years


----------



## Rogerx

Bone Machine by Tom Waits


----------



## Sonata

"If I Loved You" from Carousel, duet with Josh Groban and Audra McDonnald. Beautiful love song


----------



## erki

La Jungle on ARTE. Very nice energy.

[video]https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/090953-008-A/la-jungle-au-arte-concert-festival-2019/[/video]


----------



## jim prideaux

The Beatles-Abbey Road/White Album

Pat Metheny-From this place.


----------



## Gothos

A country music legend.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3 now playing.


----------



## pmsummer

GRATEFUL DEAD
*The Grateful Dead*
_
Warner Bros._

Yes, I've been dragging this 'gold label' LP around for 50+ years.


----------



## SanAntone

*Joao Gilberto & Stan Getz* - (1963 - Full Album)


----------



## starthrower

2001








2009


----------



## pmsummer

WATERCOLORS
*Pat Metheny* - guitars
Lyle Mayes - piano
Eberhard Weber - bass
Dan Gottlieb - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

LAST TRAIN TO HICKSVILLE
*Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks*

_Blue Thumb_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! 20 years since this came out  It's a classic. "My hero!" is what my wife exclaimed after we watched a live concert with Alexi Laiho playing guitar solos while screaming like wild. Lots of energy! Had to hear something heavy after an evening of very old and very new classical music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and a live video. Goodnight!


----------



## senza sordino

Part eight of my mostly 80s, mostly English, mostly Prog Rock listening project. Part one was posted on September 1st. I took my time with this project, and it got interrupted a few times. I listened to forty albums, some I liked, some I didn't. Some I have listened to before, some albums were completely new.

These are all from Spotify.
Allan Holdsworth Secrets (1989). First time listening to this, I liked it.









Marillion Season's End (September 1989) The first time listening to this, and probably the last.









Kate Bush The Sensual World (October 1989). First time listening to this all the way through. I liked it. I know many people find Kate Bush irritating, I like her voice and music. 









Talk Talk The Laughing Stock (September 1991) First time listening to this. I liked it. Kind of jazzy, kind of psychedelic. I will make an effort to listen to Talk Talk again.









Rush Roll the Bones (September 1991) First time listening to this all the way through. It sounds slick and well-produced, but I think Rush can do better than this. 









I'm thinking of moving onto a 1990s listening project sometime in the new year. I don't have much listening experience from the 1990s, I'll have to do some research first. And I'll take some suggestions too.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I'm thinking of moving onto a 1990s listening project sometime in the new year. I don't have much listening experience from the 1990s, I'll have to do some research first. And I'll take some suggestions too.


Allan Holdsworth - Wardenclyffe Tower
Mike Keneally - Boil That Dust Speck, Sluggo
Tribal Tech - s/t, Nomad
Pat Metheny Group - Imaginary Day
Echolyn - As The World
King Crimson - Thrak
Adrian Belew - Op Zop Too Wah
King's X - Faith Hope Love
Living Colour - Time's Up
Zappa - Make A Jazz Noise Here
Robert Wyatt - Dondestan, Shleep
5UU's - Hunger's Teeth, awesome album, don't skip it!


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> Allan Holdsworth - Wardenclyffe Tower
> Mike Keneally - Boil That Dust Speck, Sluggo
> Tribal Tech - s/t, Nomad
> Pat Metheny Group - Imaginary Day
> Echolyn - As The World
> King Crimson - Thrak
> Adrian Belew - Op Zop Too Wah
> King's X - Faith Hope Love
> Living Colour - Time's Up
> Zappa - Make A Jazz Noise Here
> Robert Wyatt - Dondestan, Shleep
> 5UU's - Hunger's Teeth, awesome album, don't skip it!


Thank you for this. I've also got lined up Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree, and Anglagard.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> Thank you for this. I've also got lined up Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree, and Anglagard.


I forgot to mention the innovative band, Thinking Plague. Their 90s albums include In Extremis, and A History Of Madness.


----------



## pmsummer

THE NAKED SHAKESPEARE
*Peter Blegvad*
_
Virgin_


----------



## SanAntone

*Old Enough* [featuring Ricky Skaggs and Ashley Monroe]
The Raconteurs


----------



## SanAntone

*Sara Watkins, Sarah Jarosz, Aoife O'Donovan - Crossing Muddy Waters
*


----------



## Rogerx

Crime of the Century- Supertramp


----------



## Gothos

Early nineties Morrison.


----------



## atsizat

The part that starts at 2:00 is very melancholic

Ennio Morricone presents...


----------



## Gothos

First heard this man on a Billie Holiday box set.

Been a fan ever since.


----------



## pmsummer

CROWN OF CREATION
*Jefferson Airplane*
_
RCA_

180g German pressing, not Dynaflex (although I think Dynaflex sounds great)


----------



## starthrower

1997 Woodpecker Records

Live recordings compiled from gigs around the country during the 1980s & 90s.


----------



## Gothos

40th anniversary edition,apparently.


----------



## Barbebleu

Another terrific album by the outstanding Stefan Grossman- Love, Devils and the Blues. Stunning guitar playing.


----------



## Guest

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146468
> 
> 
> 40th anniversary edition,apparently.


"Apparently..." - :lol: :lol: :lol:









Ultravox's 1980 album, Vienna, was reissued for its 40th anniversary as an extensive 5CD+DVD box set that includes a plethora of unreleased material and Steven Wilson stereo and 5.1 mixes.

The six-disc box set features 66 tracks, 44 of which are previously unreleased recordings or mixes. It comprises the following

CD 1 - Original 1980 album (newly mastered from production tapes)
CD 2 - New Steven Wilson stereo mix of album and B-sides
CD 3 - A-sides, B-sides, 12-inch mixes and live tracks
CD 4 - Cassette rehearsals
CD 5 - Live from St. Albans 1980 (newly mixed)
DVD - 5.1 Steven Wilson mix (+ 24/96 hi-res stereo of new mixes) + B-sides. Also hi-res stereo of original album and original mixes of B-sides!
This 5CD+DVD comes packaged in a 12″ x 12″ rigid slipcase and includes a 20-page large format booklet featuring notes from the band, unseen photos from Midge Ure's and Chris Cross' personal collection, four A4 art prints.

https://www.superdeluxeedition.com/news/ultravox-vienna-40th-anniversary/

Approximately 78.00 CDN...


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Great-looking package, but I have to admit that I could only get on with the first three albums with John Foxx.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mose Allison - Your Mind's On Vacation*






Classic.


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THIS WORLD
*Kenny Burrell* - guitar
Coleman Hawkins - tenor sax
Tommy Flanagan - piano
Major Holley - bass
Eddie Locke - drums
Ray Barretto - conga
_
Prestige_


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Love your Yamaha receiver!

NP:










Featuring the music of Bob Dylan.


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Love your Yamaha receiver!
> 
> Thanks, it's one of my favorites, with some very strong personal memories attached. Sort of a Yamahatandbergolufsen look. ;-)


----------



## pmsummer

BEAUTIFUL DREAMERS
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
Eyvind Kang - viola
Rudy Royston - drums
_
Savoy Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ESSENTIAL JOHN FAHEY
*John Fahey* - guitar
_
Vanguard_


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> starthrower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Love your Yamaha receiver!
> 
> Thanks, it's one of my favorites, with some very strong personal memories attached. Sort of a Yamahatandbergolufsen look. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I still had mine. I was foolish to sell it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rogerx

My Favorite Things by John Coltrane


----------



## Gothos

Dylan and the Band said:


> "Apparently..." - :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 146471
> 
> 
> Ultravox's 1980 album, Vienna, was reissued for its 40th anniversary as an extensive 5CD+DVD box set that includes a plethora of unreleased material and Steven Wilson stereo and 5.1 mixes.
> 
> The six-disc box set features 66 tracks, 44 of which are previously unreleased recordings or mixes. It comprises the following
> 
> CD 1 - Original 1980 album (newly mastered from production tapes)
> CD 2 - New Steven Wilson stereo mix of album and B-sides
> CD 3 - A-sides, B-sides, 12-inch mixes and live tracks
> CD 4 - Cassette rehearsals
> CD 5 - Live from St. Albans 1980 (newly mixed)
> DVD - 5.1 Steven Wilson mix (+ 24/96 hi-res stereo of new mixes) + B-sides. Also hi-res stereo of original album and original mixes of B-sides!
> This 5CD+DVD comes packaged in a 12″ x 12″ rigid slipcase and includes a 20-page large format booklet featuring notes from the band, unseen photos from Midge Ure's and Chris Cross' personal collection, four A4 art prints.
> 
> https://www.superdeluxeedition.com/news/ultravox-vienna-40th-anniversary/
> 
> Approximately 78.00 CDN...


Yeah,I have this box set.Just used a picture of the album cover that I already had.
I said apparently because I haven't heard anything that I liked better than my remastered copy
of the album.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Spurred on by listening to Pere Ubu recently, I'm embarking on an alphabetical survey of some of my punk/new wave/post-punk etc. stuff. Some, if not most, of those albums I haven't heard in at least a decade.

Alternative TV - _The Image Has Cracked_ - (1978 debut album plus 11 bonus tracks of non-album material from 1977-79):










The B52s - _Wild Planet_ (second album from 1980):










Bauhaus - _Crackle: The Best of Bauhaus_ (recorded 1979-83 - released 1998):


----------



## Barbebleu

I love John Fahey. My favourite Vanguard album is The Yellow Princess. I treated myself to this a few years ago.

Sorry the first two pics have come out on their sides!


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Great-looking package, but I have to admit that I could only get on with the first three albums with John Foxx.


FWIW the Ultravox album with the group standing below the neon sign is the only one that I really cared for.


----------



## Guest

Gothos said:


> Yeah,I have this box set.Just used a picture of the album cover that I already had.
> I said apparently because I haven't heard anything that I liked better than my remastered copy
> of the album.


I loved the way you phrased it - that "apparently" just kind of cracked me up as it was so right on the money in re "remasterings" in general.

I purchased the original album when it was first released - It kind of faded into the mists of time as all I can remember is "Vienna".

It was probably overlooked in 1980 by Talking Heads "Remain In Light", Springsteen's "The River", Peter Gabriel III (Melt), Rush "Permanent Waves" -

I need to interrupt myself to show this photo of Geddy Lee circa 1980 -









It's kind of a grown-out "mullet" which is Canada's official hair-style - even today - even though it was only popular in the rest of the world for like 10 maybe 15 minutes tops - if that - which is kind of a shame really because it sure is a "bitchin' hot" look - It's impossible to look bad in a mullet... but try telling my wife that...

Anyway - back to 1980 - Ultravox doesn't really register because in addition to the above albums I'm listening to - the Clash "Sandinista!" (read note about "Sandinista!" below), Elvis Costelllo "Get Happy", the Jam "Sound Effects", Roxy Music "Flesh and Blood" and on and on and on...

Now... about the Clash and "Sandinista!" - there's an exclamation point after the word "Sandinista" - No, I do not know why - Your guess is as good as mine. This album has the distinction of being the number one album that I pretend to like and rave about even though secretly I never really cared all that much for it - I listened to all three albums twice and in retrospect that was probably two more times than I should have. I know that it's supposed to be one of the greatest albums of all time - I love the album (I'm lying) - It's my favourite album by the Clash (again, I'm lying) - I heartily agree that it's "one of the greatest albums of all time (and, yet again, I'm lying).

It's a three album set that I would have cut down to a 4 track EP that I would have listened to fairly often although I probably would have skipped the "B" side but who cares what I think about anything? - I'm actually "me" and I don't care what I think about anything... and so, neither should anyone else, for that matter. I totally understand why people prefer the "adventurousness" of "Sandinista!" over "London Calling" or even "Give 'Em Enough Rope" - I'm just not one of those people.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> FWIW the Ultravox album with the group standing below the neon sign is the only one that I really cared for.











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultravox!_(album)

Critical reception -

"Ada Wilson in The Rough Guide to Rock wrote that the album "failed to recapture [Ultravox!'s] on-stage energy". In his retrospective review, Dave Thompson, writing for AllMusic, opined "it was Ultravox! who first showed the kind of dangerous rhythms that keyboards could create. The quintet certainly had their antecedents - Hawkwind, Roxy Music and Kraftwerk to name but a few - but still it was the group's 1977 eponymous debut's grandeur (courtesy of producer Brian Eno), wrapped in the ravaged moods and lyrical themes of collapse and decay that transported '70s rock from the bloated pastures of the past to the futuristic dystopias predicted by punk."

I'm certain that this is yet another one of those albums that I purchased after reading a review in "Trouser Press" and then listened to once and promptly forgot about.

I'll save my "Trouser Press" (it was an American music rag) rant for some other post - I believed everything that they ever wrote and bought everything that they ever recommended - which was everything - I don't think that I ever read a review in which they actually slagged anything or anybody which explains why I have acts like Sham 69, Cock Sparrer, Cockney Rejects, Angelic Upstarts, the Business, the 4-Skins (now there's a name, eh?), and on and on and on taking up valuable real estate on my shelves for over four decades now...






"The Greatest Cockney Rip Off"... "Cockney"... ... They were actually from Surrey - :lol:

The only Oi! recording that I don't regret purchasing is Nena's "99 Luftballons'...


----------



## Gothos

Dylan and the Band said:


> View attachment 146500
> 
> 
> That 1st Ultravox! is a classic!I bought it in '77(iirc)on the recommendation of a friend who was working in a record store.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gothos

Any other Bill Evans fans here?


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Yeah! And Waltz For Debby is near the top of my Evans titles for listening.


----------



## SanAntone

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146506
> 
> 
> Any other Bill Evans fans here?


Yes, but more can be found on *The Jazz Hole* thread.


----------



## Barbebleu

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146506
> 
> 
> Any other Bill Evans fans here?


Oh yes! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
_with Eberhard Weber

ECM_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

This may very well be the album that I have listened to the most times since its release in 1975.

And so I didn't think twice about springing for this re-release -









This expanded reissue features content across three CDs and a DVD, including newly re-mastered audio (from the original master tapes), new stereo and 5.1 surround mixes (by Stephen W. Tayler), a previously issued BBC Radio 'In Concert' performance, a John Peel session, a couple of unissued alternate versions of Futurama album tracks and more.

The box set comes with a 'lavishly illustrated' 68-page book with many previously unseen photographs and an essay of recollections by Bill Nelson. You also get a facsimile record store poster for Futurama, replica track sheets, and postcards.

https://www.superdeluxeedition.com/news/be-bop-deluxe-futurama-super-deluxe/

CD1: Futurama - The Original Album Remastered

CD2: Futurama - The New Stereo Mix

DVD: Part One: Futurama - The New 5.1 Surround Sound Mix

DVD: Part Two: Futurama - New 96 Khz / 24-Bit Stereo Mix

DVD: Part Three: Futurama - 96 Khz / 24-Bit Original Stereo Mix

Five versions of the same album -

Can I tell one from another? - Of course, I can... Am I lying again? - Of course, I am...

You have to have "dog-quality" hearing to distinguish a difference amongst them.

Do I have "dog-quality" hearing? Of course, I do... Am I lying yet again? Of course, I am...


----------



## Guest




----------



## millionrainbows

Gothos said:


> Any other Bill Evans fans here?


Yeppir.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dylan and the Band said:


> View attachment 146500


My favorite early Ultravox is Ha! Ha! Ha! "The Man Who Dies Every Day" is a great song.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

16 Of Their Greatest Hits- The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk/new wave/post-punk etc. part two.

Blondie - _Parallel Lines_ (third album from 1978, plus four bonus tracks):










Buzzcocks - _Entertaining Friends_ (recorded live in 1979 - released 1992):










Cabaret Voltaire - _The Original Sound of Sheffield_ (recorded 1978-82 - released 2002):


----------



## Gothos

One of my favourite female vocalists.


----------



## Gothos

Dylan and the Band said:


> View attachment 146530
> 
> 
> This may very well be the album that I have listened to the most times since its release in 1975.
> 
> And so I didn't think twice about springing for this re-release -
> 
> View attachment 146531
> 
> 
> This expanded reissue features content across three CDs and a DVD, including newly re-mastered audio (from the original master tapes), new stereo and 5.1 surround mixes (by Stephen W. Tayler), a previously issued BBC Radio 'In Concert' performance, a John Peel session, a couple of unissued alternate versions of Futurama album tracks and more.
> 
> The box set comes with a 'lavishly illustrated' 68-page book with many previously unseen photographs and an essay of recollections by Bill Nelson. You also get a facsimile record store poster for Futurama, replica track sheets, and postcards.
> 
> https://www.superdeluxeedition.com/news/be-bop-deluxe-futurama-super-deluxe/
> 
> CD1: Futurama - The Original Album Remastered
> 
> CD2: Futurama - The New Stereo Mix
> 
> DVD: Part One: Futurama - The New 5.1 Surround Sound Mix
> 
> DVD: Part Two: Futurama - New 96 Khz / 24-Bit Stereo Mix
> 
> DVD: Part Three: Futurama - 96 Khz / 24-Bit Original Stereo Mix
> 
> Five versions of the same album -
> 
> Can I tell one from another? - Of course, I can... Am I lying again? - Of course, I am...
> 
> You have to have "dog-quality" hearing to distinguish a difference amongst them.
> 
> Do I have "dog-quality" hearing? Of course, I do... Am I lying yet again? Of course, I am...


:lol:I ordered that deluxe edition a couple of weeks ago. I can be a liar too!:
Definitely my favourite.


----------



## Gothos

There could be no rock guitar without this man.


----------



## Barbebleu

Neil Young - Archives Vol. 2, CD 1. Great stuff from a very productive period.


----------



## atsizat

Music of the day


----------



## starthrower

Solo acoustic guitar recorded expertly! The opening number is the beautiful Sting tune.


----------



## Rogerx

Poses- Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Gothos

The classic line up:Miles Davis-trumpet,John Coltrane-tenor saxophone,Red Garland-piano,

Paul Chambers-bass,Philly Joe Jones-drums.


----------



## Comity

Dire Straits - eponymous


----------



## atsizat

Dance with Domino in Thunderball (1965)


----------



## starthrower

http://woodpecker.com/index.html

Acoustic guitar and autoharp. The kind of music I can listen to anytime of year.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> http://woodpecker.com/index.html
> 
> Acoustic guitar and autoharp. The kind of music I can listen to anytime of year.


I want to thank you for bring Harvey Reid to my attention. I had not heard of him before your series of posts. Right down my alley.


----------



## SanAntone

*Slide*
Al Petteway

View attachment 146605


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> I want to thank you for bring Harvey Reid to my attention. I had not heard of him before your series of posts. Right down my alley.


If you buy CDs check his web store. There are some great albums marked down below ten dollars. The Circles CD has some of his best original material and it's 6-7 bucks. I just picked up his 6 string banjo CD for the same price. His live album, In Person, is fantastic! Tons of great stuff.


----------



## SanAntone

*Dom Flemons - Prospect Hill: The American Songster Omnibus*

View attachment 146614


----------



## atsizat

We have all the time in the world

One of the most beautiful James Bond songs, from the year of 1969. This James Bond movie kinda turned into a love movie. It has been different than other James Bond movies.


----------



## starthrower

A Rounder Records 2-fer CD featuring the 70s albums Bluegrass Light, and Heartlands.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
Music of *Carla Bley*
Gary Burton Quintet
_Gary Burton_-vibraphone
Mick Goodrick-guitar
Pat Metheny-guitar
Steve Swallow-electric bass
Bob Moses-drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC HOUR
*Wynton Marsalis Quartet*

_Blue Note_


----------



## Rogerx

Buena Vista Social Club

Never get tired of this one.


----------



## Malx

Late last night I gave this a listen (streamed) I drew one conclusion - the live expanded versions of the songs are much more to my liking, the originals almost sound like drafts or demos before the fleshed out real deal came along. 
Just my view.


----------



## Barbebleu

Incredible String Band - 5000 Spirits or Layers of the Onion. Brilliant!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Late last night I gave this a listen (streamed) I drew one conclusion - the live expanded versions of the songs are much more to my liking, the originals almost sound like drafts or demos before the fleshed out real deal came along.
> Just my view.


I agree with that, Malx. I still like the album, although I find _What's Become of the Baby_ eminently skippable.


----------



## SanAntone

Malx said:


> Late last night I gave this a listen (streamed) I drew one conclusion - the live expanded versions of the songs are much more to my liking, the originals almost sound like drafts or demos before the fleshed out real deal came along.
> Just my view.


I can't read the cover. Who/what is it?


----------



## starthrower

Grateful Dead - Aoxomoxoa


----------



## SanAntone

Thanks. Never listened much to them.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> Thanks. Never listened much to them.


Considering your tastes, their two 1970 albums would probably be more suitable. That's when they moved away from the psychedelic stuff and made two rootsy, folk rock records.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Considering your tastes, their two 1970 albums would probably be more suitable. That's when they moved away from the psychedelic stuff and made two rootsy, folk rock records.


I listen to Old and in the Way, Garcia's bluegrass band, and liked the album _Workingman's Dead_. Beyond that, when they were at the height of their popularity I was into jazz and not listening to any rock music.


----------



## starthrower

I'm more of a jazz listener myself. And I was never a big Dead fan although I'll listen to them for a week or two once a year or two. Right now I'm still on my acoustic / folk listening kick. Playing some Martin Simpson this morning. And I bought a couple used Tim O'Brien albums.

NP:


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> I'm more of a jazz listener myself. And I was never a big Dead fan although I'll listen to them for a week or two once a year or two. Right now I'm still on my acoustic / folk listening kick. Playing some *Martin Simpson* this morning. And I bought a couple used Tim O'Brien albums.
> 
> NP:


His _Home Recordings_ record, out this year, is excellent.

View attachment 146661


The kind of stripped-down music making that I prefer above all other.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk/new wave/post-punk etc. part three.

Elvis Costello - _This Year's Model_ (second album from 1978, plus thirteen bonus tracks).










The Cramps - _Songs the Lord Taught Us_ (debut album from 1980, plus five bonus tracks):










The Cure - _Pornography_ (fourth album from 1982):


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Considering your tastes, their two 1970 albums would probably be more suitable. That's when they moved away from the psychedelic stuff and made two rootsy, folk rock records.


I agree - least I'm presuming you are referring to American Beauty & Workingman's Dead.

Edit - should have read the next few posts before adding my comment - still reckon Sugar Magnolia is hard song to dislike.


----------



## SanAntone

Malx said:


> I agree - least I'm presuming you are referring to American Beauty & Workingman's Dead.


The 50th Anniversary of _American Beauty_ is out this year. I always liked _Workingman's Dead_ but never listened to AB. Listening now - nice.

*American Beauty* (50th Anniversary Deluxe Edition)(3CD w/O-card)
Grateful Dead

View attachment 146666


----------



## Gothos

Charlie Parker and Dizzy Gillespie,who else?


----------



## Gothos

John Prine was an American original.


----------



## starthrower

1998

Dobro & lap steel songs and instrumentals.


----------



## Malx

*The North Star Grassman and the Ravens - Sandy Denny.*

This album came out in 1971 on the renowned Island record label - I clearly recall the quality of the vinyl it was pressed on was fabulous. I guess in todays terms it would be regarded as an audiophile pressing.


----------



## Malx

An album that was regarded as an oddball release when it first came out, but for me its quaintness has an endearing quality - decidedly British in its sound it is probably still an acquired taste.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
RT isn't as quirky and bloody English as he used to be. He's more popular in America now.


----------



## Barbebleu

Harry Pepl - Cracked Mirrors. Nice!


----------



## Rogerx

1492: Conquest of Paradise


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> RT isn't as quirky and bloody English as he used to be. He's more popular in America now.


I have to say that the last number of albums of his are for me not the Richard Thompson I grew up with and loved. Don't get me wrong they are decent enough but its almost as if he is producing his music in a style more acceptable to a larger audience rather than being true to his roots. 
His choice I guess but I'm glad I still have the early albums to listen to.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pharaoh Sanders - Karma. Fab album with the voice of the incomparable Leon Thomas.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mike Bloomfield/Analine


----------



## Gothos

Early(1962)recordings.


----------



## Gothos

The Proper label put out some crackin'good box sets.

The above being one example.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by Hatebreed. Nice pep talk hardcore


----------



## Barbebleu

Jack Bruce and Friends in Concert. Denver 1980. Fantastic stuff from one of the great rock voices. Born a couple of miles from where I live and a genuine star, the inimitable Jack Bruce.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

1963 Atlantic

Oh Lord, don't let Rump launch any missiles and start a war!


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't listened to some of these in quite a while:

John Coltrane A Love Supreme (January 1965)









Herbie Hancock Maiden Voyage (1965)









Miles Davis Nefertiti (January 1968)









Captain Beefheart Safe As Milk (June 1967)









The Mothers of Invention We're Only In It For The Money (March 1968)









A nice afternoon today listening to these albums


----------



## pmsummer

MAGICAL MYSTERY TOUR
*The Beatles*

EMI - Parlophone - Apple


----------



## pmsummer

Malx said:


> An album that was regarded as an oddball release when it first came out, but for me its quaintness has an endearing quality - decidedly British in its sound it is probably still an acquired taste.


One of my 'Desert Island' recordings, with hat-tips to Ralph Vaughan Williams and Percy Grainger (more so to the latter).


----------



## Rogerx

On Every Street- Dire Straits


----------



## Barbebleu

senza sordino said:


> I haven't listened to some of these in quite a while:
> 
> John Coltrane A Love Supreme (January 1965)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbie Hancock Maiden Voyage (1965)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles Davis Nefertiti (January 1968)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart Safe As Milk (June 1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mothers of Invention We're Only In It For The Money (March 1968)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice afternoon today listening to these albums


Ooh, that's a nice selection Senza. The glorious sixties indeed.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I could get hung up about which one to listen to first. Are you hung up?


----------



## Gothos

Sometimes you just need to hear the "ahem"classics.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I could get hung up about which one to listen to first. Are you hung up?


I'm not hung up about which to listen to first. I selected my five, and I looked up the dates of release. Then I listened to the five in an order that made sense to me, transitioning from jazzy to less jazzy.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I could get hung up about which one to listen to first. Are you hung up?


That would be an easy decision for me, Safe as Milk everytime - but not being a jazz fan makes the choice somewhat easier.


----------



## Gothos

The Mac's first album without Peter Green,and it's a good'un.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I'm not hung up about which to listen to first. I selected my five, and I looked up the dates of release. Then I listened to the five in an order that made sense to me, transitioning from jazzy to less jazzy.


I was just messing around with a reference to the Mother's album. My strategy for listening to those five depends on which one I can find first in my collection. It's not alphabetized.


----------



## senza sordino

Some more glorious music from the 1960s this afternoon, while working. The school year has been divided into quarters to minimize the number of human contacts. This quarter is especially hard, lots of work. So while working at my laptop, this afternoon, I listened to these five, all from Spotify.

The Beach Boys Pet Sounds (May 1966) God Only Knows gets to me every time, no matter how many times I've heard this song. 









The Doors self-titled debut album (January 1967)









Jimi Hendrix Are You Experienced (May 1967)









Jefferson Airplane Surrealistic Pillow (February 1967)









Blood Sweat and Tears, the self-titled second album (December 1968)


----------



## Rogerx

This was not a request but a demand ,so as humble as I am:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## atsizat

Look at the way he smiles...


----------



## Gothos

Obscure Texas bluesman.


----------



## Gothos

Not quite as obscure...


----------



## Ariasexta

Anybody know Boris Blank and his Yello band? Nice modernist music though. I knew about him from internet videos, sounds cool.

Yello - Lost Again (Club Bilzarre Remix) [Unreleased]
Yello - Waba Duba


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk/new wave/post-punk etc. part four.

The Damned - _Smash it Up: The Anthology_ (recorded 1976-87 - released 2002):










Dead Boys - _Young Loud and Snotty_ (1977 debut album):










Devo - _Q: Are We Not Men? A: We Are Devo!_ (1978 debut album):


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> Some more glorious music from the 1960s this afternoon, while working. The school year has been divided into quarters to minimize the number of human contacts. This quarter is especially hard, lots of work. So while working at my laptop, this afternoon, I listened to these five, all from Spotify.
> 
> The Beach Boys Pet Sounds (May 1966) God Only Knows gets to me every time, no matter how many times I've heard this song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Doors self-titled debut album (January 1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimi Hendrix Are You Experienced (May 1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson Airplane Surrealistic Pillow (February 1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Sweat and Tears, the self-titled second album (December 1968)


The first four are stellar selections but for some reason I never did get BS&T - maybe time to try again.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> The first four are stellar selections but for some reason I never did get BS&T - maybe time to try again.


Their first three albums are good but even then there is a palpable sense of diminishing returns, I think. Unlike their stablemates Chicago they lacked the stability of a settled line-up and good song-writing was thin on the ground, hence their reliance on cover material.


----------



## Malx

I don't normally play non-classical on a Monday but hey lets live dangorously.

*Stephen Stills 2*

This and his first solo album are both classics of their time.


----------



## pmsummer

DEL AND THE BOYS
*The Del McCoury Band*

_Ceili Music_


----------



## Barbebleu

Ane Brun - How Beauty Holds The Hand of Sorrow. Lovely stuff from Miss Brun.


----------



## pmsummer

SWEPT AWAY
*Marc Johnson* - double bass
*Eliane Elias* - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## Gothos

Blue Note is one of the top jazz labelsIMHO.
Here's one of the reasons why.


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> Their first three albums are good but even then there is a palpable sense of diminishing returns, I think. Unlike their stablemates Chicago they lacked the stability of a settled line-up and good song-writing was thin on the ground, hence their reliance on cover material.


We all have issues, but this is a good summary of BS&T's issues.



Malx said:


> The first four are stellar selections but for some reason I never did get BS&T - maybe time to try again.


Sometime in the late 70s, my mother bought a record of late 60s hits. This was my first introduction to Blood, Sweat and Tears. I bought a best of BS&T cassette sometime in the 80s. Best of cassettes were my usual introduction to music. I'm not too familiar with all of their music, but now that I have Spotify I keep on returning to their second album only.

BS&T are like Chicago, but more bluesy.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SearsPoncho

Frank Zappa - Waka Jawaka

Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame


----------



## Rogerx

Songs For Christmas- Connie Francis


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> We all have issues, but this is a good summary of BS&T's issues.
> 
> Sometime in the late 70s, my mother bought a record of late 60s hits. This was my first introduction to Blood, Sweat and Tears. I bought a best of BS&T cassette sometime in the 80s. Best of cassettes were my usual introduction to music. I'm not too familiar with all of their music, but now that I have Spotify I keep on returning to their second album only.
> 
> BS&T are like Chicago, but more bluesy.


I don't care much for Chicago either!
I streamed the BS&T second album in Hi Res last night and I didn't turn it off but with so much other music I love to listen to I doubt I'll ever give it another listen - there is nothing bad about it, it's just not my bag.


----------



## Gothos

First major winter storm here in Southwestern Ontario this morning.
So why the hell not.


----------



## starthrower

1996 live recording. John is the chap playing the button accordion on several Richard Thompson albums.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Comity

Little Feat - Sailin' Shoes


----------



## starthrower

Very cool guitar instrumental from Harvey's album, The Snake.


----------



## Rogerx

On the Border- Eagles


----------



## Gothos

Another soul giant.


----------



## starthrower

1994 Muse Records

Marc Johnson - Bass
Sherman Ferguson - Drums
James Ridl - Piano


----------



## Barbebleu

John Coltrane - Chim Chim Cheree and other rarities. 1991 Italian bootleg of recordings from 1961/62. No other details other than the fact it’s the classic quartet live. Somewhere!


----------



## starthrower

Nice set from 1995. Excellent recording too!


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Side of Life by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## starthrower

1974


----------



## atsizat




----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Something from a childhood I never really had...


----------



## Gothos

Rod Stewart's first album with the Faces.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jethro Tull - Stormwatch (40th anniversary edition) CD 2. Excellent.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something completely different than practicing Bach and Albeniz. Small break


----------



## starthrower

A bit generic but well played and recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

On demand


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1-Henry Thomas-Pete Harris


----------



## atsizat

A Summer Place (1959)


----------



## atsizat

And what they call ''modern music'' but for some, it can still be a little bit old, though. I know this was originally in indian but I find the english re-made version better.






This one is the remix version, which I also like


----------



## Gothos

The original Nirvana.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Malx

Nick Drake - Poor Boy.
Not as austere as a lot of his songs, showing little hints of blues and jazz influences.


----------



## Malx

Nick Drake - Time has Told Me.
A more representative song from Nick.


----------



## starthrower

1991

Acoustic country without the cowboy hats and phony Nashville twang. Just great musicianship and songwriting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just out today!


----------



## Malx

Jack Bruce - Harmony Row.
The follow up to the magnificent Songs for a Tailor - not quite the same standard but a very fine record just the same.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I knew not of this artist until seeing the film "Can You Ever Forgive Me?" in which her song here is used as part of the soundtrack. *Jeri Southern* was a most interesting, if reluctant star.


----------



## Rogerx

Wrap Around Joy- by Carole King


----------



## Gothos

Cole Porter never sounded so good.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gothos

Now playing Disc 3


----------



## Gothos

Who needs Eric Burdon?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Comity

Mazzy Star - Among My Swan


----------



## Rogerx

Children of the Future by Steve Miller Band


----------



## Gothos

Future Games


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Gothos

Volume Two


----------



## Ingélou

*To all of you as we run up to Christmas 2020, peace, good will, health and contentment be yours. *


----------



## starthrower

1991

Not my usual Sunday morning fare but the cat woke me up at 5:30, so it feels like afternoon.


----------



## Gothos

A nineties album that sounds like it came right out of the Sixties.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

Disc 1- Mood Indigo


----------



## pmsummer

A TEMPORARY DIVE
*Ane Brun*
_
DetErMine_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

With Pat Metheny


----------



## pmsummer

100.










TIME OUT
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
_
Columbia_


----------



## Rogerx

My Cherie Amour - Stevie Wonder


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Dan Ante

pmsummer said:


> 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME OUT
> *The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
> _
> Columbia_


I have that, nice jazz,,,


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Barbebleu

Thelonius Monk - Palo Alto. Great stuff.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME OUT
> *The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
> _
> Columbia_


A classic. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SanAntone

_Close to the Edge_ is the fifth studio album by English progressive rock band *Yes*, released on 13 September 1972 by Atlantic Records. It is their last album of the 1970s to feature original drummer Bill Bruford before he left to join King Crimson.

View attachment 147166


Title track.

The only prog rock song I like.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1

Another gem from Rhino Records


----------



## Flamme

Shaking things up...


----------



## starthrower

Guitar For Mortals 1992

Amazing Electro-Acoustic fingerstyle guitar playing.


----------



## SanAntone

Great singer.


----------



## starthrower

Sonny Rollins from Kongsberg Jazz Festival,Norway June 25 ,1971 .
Bobo Stenson piano ,Arild Andersen bass , Jon Christensen drums.


----------



## senza sordino

Jon Anderson Olias of Sunhillow (July 1976). The first time listening to this. I love listening to Jon Anderson sing, so I liked it. 









So after that, I didn't really have a listening game plan, like I normally do. So I went in this direction:

Vangelis Opera Sauvage (1979). Jon Anderson is credited with playing the harp on the last track 









Vangelis Albedo 0.39 (1976)









Jean Michel Jarre Oxygene (December 1976)









Camel The Snow Goose (April 1975)


----------



## SanAntone

The event was simply billed as "Willie Nelson Sings the Blues," but the historic two-night stand on January 12 and 13, 2007 at Jazz at Lincoln Center was far more than that. Call it a summit meeting between two American icons, *Willie Nelson & Wynton Marsalis*, two of the most significant figures in modern-day country and jazz, who discovered common ground in their love for jazz standards and the blues.

Their performance stirred the sounds of New Orleans, Nashville, Austin and New York City into a brilliantly programmed mix that was equal parts down-home and cosmopolitan, with plenty of swing and just a touch of melancholy. To say that these shows were a hot ticket would be an understatement. Luckily, the tapes were rolling and the results of this unique collaboration now constitute the Blue Note album Two Men With The Blues for everyone who couldn't cram into The Allen Room.

View attachment 147182


Simply fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

The Dark Side of the Moon- Pink Floyd


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> I picked up nice used copies of this one and Love and Theft today. I like the music and songs on both. And this concludes my Dylan collecting. I've got about 20 CDs now.


I've got 8 or so depending on how you count 'em, and a smattering of orphan songs, plus a considerable number of covers, mostly by the Byrds and Richie Havens.


----------



## Gothos

Lee Morgan-trumpet
Sonny Clark-piano
Doug Watkins-bass
Art Taylor-drums


----------



## Rogerx

Freaking Frank Sinatra


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> I've got 8 or so depending on how you count 'em, and a smattering of orphan songs, plus a considerable number of covers, mostly by the Byrds and Richie Havens.


I own every studio album Dylan put out, officially, and a few of the "Bootleg" boxes. He's a landmark artist and among my top five artists, so I listen to his stuff regularly.

Major, major talent.


----------



## Gothos

Fairly bland,so far.


----------



## regenmusic

Son Song - Wallflower (1979)

The site is acting odd tonight, cannot let me embed. This song is amazing once the woman comes in and it becomes a duet.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> I own every studio album Dylan put out, officially, and a few of the "Bootleg" boxes. He's a landmark artist and among my top five artists, so I listen to his stuff regularly.
> 
> Major, major talent.


*Bob Dylan* (debut)
*The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan
Another Side of Bob Dylan
The Times They Are A-Changin'
Blonde On Blonde 
Blood On the Tracks
Time Out of Mind
No Direction Home: The Soundtrack *(The Bootleg Series, Vol. 7) [2CD set]

I like to count the one *Concert for Bangladesh* side as "half" an album.

George Harrison covered four Dylan songs (one of them studio and live)

Also got four Dylan songs from the Byrds (and another from Roger McGuinn), and seven covers from Richie Havens.

Got me All Along the Watchtower from both Hendrix and from the Indigo Girls.

Stevie Wonder - Blowin' in the Wind
Brian Ferry/Roxy Music - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
Adele - To Make You Feel My Love
Billy Joel - To Make You Feel My Love
Sheryl Crow - Mississippi
Michael Moore - The Times They Are A-Changing
Rolling Stones - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> *Bob Dylan* (debut)
> *The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan
> Another Side of Bob Dylan
> The Times They Are A-Changin'
> Blonde On Blonde
> Blood On the Tracks
> Time Out of Mind
> No Direction Home: The Soundtrack *(The Bootleg Series, Vol. 7) [2CD set]
> 
> I like to count the one *Concert for Bangladesh* side as "half" an album.
> 
> George Harrison covered four Dylan songs (one of them studio and live)
> 
> Also got four Dylan songs from the Byrds (and another from Roger McGuinn), and seven covers from Richie Havens.
> 
> Got me All Along the Watchtower from both Hendrix and from the Indigo Girls.
> 
> Stevie Wonder - Blowin' in the Wind
> Brian Ferry/Roxy Music - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
> Adele - To Make You Feel My Love
> Billy Joel - To Make You Feel My Love
> Sheryl Crow - Mississippi
> Michael Moore - The Times They Are A-Changing
> Rolling Stones - Like a Rolling Stone


_John Wesley Harding_ is not on your list - my favorite.  And no _Bringing It All Back Home_ and _Highway 61 Revisited_? IMO, all of his records up to _Self Portrait _(and the _Another Self Portrait_ is great) are prime Dylan.

Those covers are not my thing; the best covers I know are by Leon Russell.


----------



## Gothos

Long live the King!


----------



## atsizat

Magnificent


----------



## SanAntone

_Monk's Dream_ is an album by jazz pianist *Thelonious Monk* that was released by Columbia Records in March 1963. It was Monk's first album for Columbia following his five-year recording period with Riverside Records.

View attachment 147230


----------



## starthrower

Live in Boston 1988


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pickgrinder

*Currently listening to...*






Billie Eilish... new talent for me I consider soft pop

on the harder side Hatebreed


----------



## starthrower

Recorded Dec 1995


----------



## Rogerx

A Love Supreme by John Coltrane


----------



## SanAntone

*Monk's Dreams - The Complete Compositions of Thelonious Sphere Monk*
Frank Kimbrough, Scott Robinson, Rufus Reid, Billy Drummond

View attachment 147272




> The genius of pianist and composer Thelonious Monk is unassailable. Since his death in 1982, he has become recognized as one of the greatest composers of jazz - and of the wider world of music. The year 2017 was the centennial of Monk's birth, and brought scores of tributes, including a well-received stay of pianist Frank Kimbrough's quartet at the Jazz Standard club in New York City. Like many jazz pianists, Kimbrough found Monk's music a revelation when he first heard it. From the outset of his career, Kimbrough has returned time and again to Monk's compositions. After nearly four decades of study, reflection, and performance, Kimbrough has established a relationship with these pieces and found a way to express himself through the prism of Monk. When the Standard approached Kimbrough to put together a quartet to play Monk's music, he picked the brilliant rhythm section of bassist Rufus Reid and drummer Billy Drummond. His choice for lead horn voice was the multi-instrumentalist Scott Robinson, with whom he has played for many years and in many combinations, most notably with the Maria Schneider Orchestra. After the first set of the October 17th, 2017 performance at the Standard Kimbrough's friend Mait Jones urged that the group record Monk's entire oeuvre, a feat that Kimbrough had never considered. A jazz fan and co-presenter of his own Princeton series JazzNights Jones began a lifelong appreciation of Monk when he heard the master live at the Five Spot in New York City in 1957. Over the next few days, Jones doubled down on his intent to make the project reach fruition, bringing in his friend and fellow jazz head, Dr. Dorothy Lieberman, to help co-produce the effort. The musicians began the intensive work such a project demands. Finally, in April of 2018 Kimbrough led a trio and then the quartet at Jazz at the Kitano, polishing 30 new tunes on the way to the full Monk catalog of 70 pieces.


The best that can be said is that this is a comprehensive collection of Monk's music performed by a good band, which is no small feat. Kudos to Kimbrough & Co. for bringing this project to fruition. However the proceedings are seriously marred by the eccentricities of Scott Robinson's obsession with strange reed instruments.

On "Mysterioso" he plays the contrabass sarrusophone, and makes the tune into a silly cartoon accompaniment. "Bemsha Swing" also receives questionable treatment with, I think, a bass saxophone.

Monk's music can easily stand on its own, performed by a standard jazz quartet. There is no need to bring in odd instruments, which serve to take attention away from Monk and his compositions and unfavorably, IMO, onto Scott Robinson.


----------



## Gothos

Disc A-The Stanley Brothers


----------



## Gothos

La Bamba


----------



## Gothos

Da Boss!


----------



## starthrower

2008

Subtitled "Songs of Love and Fear", "The Light" brings together Ketil Bjørnstad's "Four Nordic Songs", compositions for female voice and accompaniment written over a 30 year period, with a song cycle based on poetry of John Donne (1572-1631).

A beautiful recording I discovered on Spotify. Could easily appeal to classical, jazz or pop fans but sounds closer to classical.


----------



## Rogerx

Who's Next- Album The Who


----------



## Malx

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers' eponymous first album.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Barbebleu

Mick Goodrick and Joe Diorio - Rare Birds. Wonderful interplay from two brilliant guitarists.


----------



## pmsummer

NATT I BETLEHEM
*Solveig Slettahjell
Tord Gustavsen* - piano
Sjur Miljeteig - trumpet
_
KKV_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Who's Next- Album The Who


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Carpenters Christmas


----------



## Gothos

A good collection.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

An interesting vocalist.


----------



## Flamme

I loved her a lot, she was a Virgo, like me...


----------



## starthrower

Originally released on Rounder 1982 / Remastered download released 2020

Acoustic string (and electric bass) tour de force all performed by Mark. All original compositions.

You can listen on Spotify and YouTube as well.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Jeff Beck - Blow by Blow 

Beck's Blow by Blow and The Beatles Abbey Road are the two non-classical recordings I've listened to the most. I like every track, but Cause We've Ended As Lovers (Stevie Wonder wrote that?) and Diamond Dust are my favorites. George Martin's orchestration really worked well on the final track. I just realized he produced both albums. 

Thelonious Monk with John Coltrane (recorded in 1958)


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I love this one:


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Rogerx

The Dean Martin Christmas Album- Dean Martin

On explicit demand


----------



## Gothos

From the JSP box set.


----------



## atsizat

I like this song very much from 1970s


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SanAntone

_Norman Blake and Tony Rice 2_ is an album by American guitarists *Norman Blake* and *Tony Rice*, released in 1990. It is their second album together. They previously released _Blake & Rice _in 1987.

*Doc Watson *appears as a guest.

View attachment 147425


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY
_Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
*John Fahey*
_
Takoma_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROAD TO COMPOSTELA
_A Galatian Christmas Revels_
*Revels*
George Emlen - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## SanAntone

_Meeting on Southern Soil _is an album by *Norman Blake *and *Peter Ostroushko*, released in 2002.









All songs Traditional unless otherwise noted.

"Blackberry Blossom" - 3:37
"Rise When the Rooster Crows " - 3:14
"President Richard Milhous Nixon's Hornpipe" (Ostroushko) - 3:17
"Blake's Railroad Blues" (Blake) - 8:45
"Muddy Creek" - 2:59
"Little Bessie" - 6:03
"Chickamauga" (Ostroushko) - 4:03
"Only a Bunch of Violets" - 4:33
"Oklahoma Redbird" - 2:44
"I Cannot Call Her Mother" - 3:46
"Marjorie's Waltz #3" (Ostroushko) - 6:52
"The Old Hickory Cane" - 3:19
"Oh Death" - 4:53
"Mandolin Medley: Caperton Ferry/Ruins of Richmond/Valley Head" (Blake) - 4:58
 "The Little Log Hut in the Lane" - 2:40
"Christmas Eve Is Coming, Anna" (Ostroushko) - 3:04

Personnel

Peter Ostroushko - guitar, mandolin, fiddle, mandola, vocals
Norman Blake - guitar, mandolin, vocals
Nancy Blake - cello



> Writing for Allmusic, the music critic Chris Nickson wrote of the album, "Albums like this renew the roots of American music, bringing new blood (tunes and songs) into what is really a flowing river of history. To hear these two together is a sheer joy and a triumph of musical skill and love."


----------



## pmsummer

IF I COULD ONLY REMEMBER MY NAME
*David Crosby* - vocals, guitars
Graham Nash - guitar, vocal
Jerry Garcia - electric guitar
Neil Young - guitars, vocals
Jorma Kaukonen - electric guitar
Laura Allan - autoharp, vocal
Gregg Rolie - piano
Phil Lesh - bass
Jack Casady - bass
Bill Kreutzmann - drums
Michael Shrieve - drums
Mickey Hart - drums
Joni Mitchell - vocals
David Freiberg, Paul Kantner, Grace Slick - vocals
_
Atlantic_


----------



## Rogerx

The In Crowd-Ramsey Lewis


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE NEW POSSIBILITY
> _Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
> *John Fahey*
> _
> Takoma_


I usually bring this out every Xmas. Nostalgia's a wonderful thing, even more so at the moment. Proust had the right of it!


----------



## SanAntone

*Tony Rice : Night Flyer: The Singer Songwriter Collection *









AllMusic Review by James Christopher Monger

_Night Flyer: The Singer Songwriter Collection_ features 17 non-instrumental cuts from the pioneering progressive bluegrass/new acoustic guitarist, and as a companion piece to Rounder's 58957: _The Bluegrass Guitar Collection_, it's a gem. Unlike fellow six-string genius Leo Kottke, *Tony Rice* actually possesses a decent voice, and though it never reaches the rich, emotional resonance of Gordon Lightfoot (a huge influence), it transcends its natural mediocrity with honest and clarity. Culled from half a dozen or so of his mid-'80s to late-'90s records, the songs are primarily covers of the folk and country variety from artists like *Joni Mitchell *("Urge for Going"), *Phil Ochs* ("Changes"), *Mickey Newbury* ("Why You Been Gone So Long"), and *James Taylor* ("Me and My Guitar"), but Rice kicks off the collection with a brand-new, bitter, self-penned bluegrass cooker called "Never Meant to Be." There's a nice piano and vocal version of *Tom Waits*' "Pony," the second of three previously unreleased cuts, which also include brother Larry Rice's "About Love," a track proving that saxophone solos and good old country waltzes should sleep in separate beds. Throughout it all, Rice shares the load with a who's who of acoustic legends like *Jerry Douglas*, *Béla Fleck*, *Sam Bush*, *Vassar Clements*, and more, but it's his effortless musicianship and oddly charismatic delivery that make these "sung" songs difficult to write off, even when comparing them to his phenomenal instrumental work.


----------



## starthrower

Natural mediocrity? Tony Rice doesn't have a mediocre musical bone in his body. It's a shame he lost his voice many years ago.


----------



## Gothos

More music from an American original.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mark Kozelek - All the Best, Isaac Hayes. Well, it’s Mark Kozelek isn’t it. I like it but I’ll likely be in the minority.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Natural mediocrity? Tony Rice doesn't have a mediocre musical bone in his body. It's a shame he lost his voice many years ago.


Yeah. I should have deleted that part of the review.

Regarding his singing and performing in general, here's what is in Wikipedia: "In 1994 he was diagnosed with a disorder known as muscle tension dysphonia and as a result was forced to stop singing in live performance. A 2014 diagnosis of lateral epicondylitis ("tennis elbow") made guitar playing painful and Rice's last performance playing guitar live was his induction into the International Bluegrass Music Hall of Fame in 2013. In 2015, Rice was quoted as saying "I am not going to go back out into the public eye until I can be the musician that I was, where I left off or better. I have been blessed with a very devout audience all these years, and I am certainly not going to let anybody down. I am not going to risk going out there and performing in front of people again until I can entertain them in a way that takes away from them the rigors and the dust, the bumps in the road of everyday life."

He may be trying to remain optimistic but he seems to be implying that he may one day return to performing. But, it's been five years and I am not sure what his status is today.

I have always thought of him as one of the best flat-piking guitarists, although I am not a fan of his non-bluegrass stuff (Manzanita, and other "smooth jazz" ec.). His _Tone Poems_ project with David Grisman is really good, IMO.


----------



## starthrower

I saw him perform with Peter Rowan in 2012. He hasn't looked healthy for many years. I don't know if he's had drug or alcohol problems? But he's looked like a 75 year old since he was in his 50s. Manzanita sounds fine to me. It's mostly bluegrass sounding stuff without the banjo which he rarely uses. Hardly any of his solo stuff is traditional bluegrass with the exception of a few albums.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> I saw him perform with Peter Rowan in 2012. He hasn't looked healthy for many years. I don't know if he's had drug or alcohol problems? But he's looked like a 75 year old since he was in his 50s. Manzanita sounds fine to me. It's mostly bluegrass sounding stuff without the banjo which he rarely uses. Hardly any of his solo stuff is traditional bluegrass with the exception of a few albums.


He's done quite a bit of bluegrass, not as his solo releases, but in bands he co-founded or duos.:

With *Bluegrass Album Band*

The Bluegrass Album (1981)
Bluegrass Album, Vol. 2 (1982)
Bluegrass Album, Vol. 3 - California Connection (1983)
Bluegrass Album, Vol. 4 (1984)
Bluegrass Album, Vol. 5 - Sweet Sunny South (1989)
Bluegrass Album, Vol. 6 - Bluegrass Instrumentals (1996)

With *Norman Blake*

Blake & Rice (1987)
Norman Blake and Tony Rice 2 (1990)

As *Rice Brothers*

The Rice Brothers (1989)
The Rice Brothers 2 (1994)

With *Peter Rowan*

You Were There For Me (2004)
Quartet (2007)

As *Rice, Rice, Hillman & Pedersen*

Out Of The Woodwork (1997)
Rice, Rice, Hillman & Pedersen (1999)
Runnin' Wild (2001)

As *J.D. Crowe & the New South*

Bluegrass Evolution (1973)
J.D. Crowe & The New South (1974)

And one with *Ricky Skaggs.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Walking Distance*
by John Mailander











> John Mailander is an acclaimed multi-inststrumentalist from San Diego, California, and graduate of the Berklee College of Music in Boston, MA. He has become known for his soulful voice as a soloist, improviser and composer. His debut solo album, Walking Distance, is a celebration of John's time spent and musical friends made in Boston over the past five years.
> 
> Featuring the musicianship of renowned artists including Molly Tuttle, Tony Trischka, Joe Walsh, Lukas Pool, Brittany Karlson, Allison De Groot and Jacob Jolliff, the album has a unique group sound that is energetic, humorous and spontaneous, while also being deep, pensive and thoughtful. The album was recorded over four days at Dimension Sound Studios in Jamaica Plain, MA.
> 
> "Now that I've known fiddler John Mailander for almost ten years, I can say that he's grown up to be one of the best human beings I know. Oh yeah, and even better, all his qualities - kindness, intelligence, humor, curiosity, integrity, and love of beauty - show up every minute in his musicianship. Can't wait to hear how he'll sound next month." - Darol Anger


----------



## SanAntone

Two master musicians doing their thing -

*Dawg & T*
David Grisman & Tony Rice


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald's Christmas


----------



## Gothos

Ben Webster,tenor sax & piano
Oscar Peterson,piano
Ray Brown,bass
Herb Ellis,guitar
Stan Levey,drums


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

A Turkish music which makes me cry...It is so depressing and I am crying while listening to this


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 2005 / 2007 ECM

I just got this one. It sounds fantastic! The orchestra is not too overbearing or featured all the time so it has a nice balance of soloists and full ensemble.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

A festive recording from 1965; Altéry has a light coloratura that imparts an unusual, but welcome touch to these classic holiday songs :


----------



## Comity

Randy Newman - eponymous/Creates Something New Under the Sun.


----------



## starthrower

2005


----------



## SanAntone

_DGQ-20_ is a 1996 compilation album by American musician *David Grisman*, recorded with his group David Grisman Quintet. Spanning the period from 1976 to 1996, this triple-CD set offers 39 songs, 18 of which were not released by Grisman before. Musicians include Tony Rice, Béla Fleck, Sam Bush, Mark O'Connor, Stephane Grappelli and others.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I've been hoping for years that a label like Wounded Bird would reissue Grisman's Warner albums Quintet '80, and Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass but it hasn't happened.


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations- Wish It Would Rain
Album by The Temptations


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Temptations- Wish It Would Rain
> Album by The Temptations


----------



## Guest

This is really excellent:


----------



## atsizat

Instrumental version


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I've been hoping for years that a label like Wounded Bird would reissue Grisman's Warner albums Quintet '80, and Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass but it hasn't happened.


Spotify has a bunch of *David Grisman* recordings - _Muddy Roads_, _Retrograss_, _Doc & Dawg_ (live and studio), _Del & Dawg_ (studio and live) and other duos, like with *Frank Vignola*, which are excellent. But I am not sure if any of the ones you mention are there.


----------



## Malx

*Close To The Edge (studio masters edition) - Yes*
First listen to this incarnation of the album in Hi Res via Qobuz - pretty impressive sound without removing the original feel.


----------



## Flamme

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## atsizat

I think this counts as non classical music


----------



## atsizat

Magnificent.

I don't know if movie music like that is considered non classical. It is from Vertigo (1958)


----------



## Gothos

Still sounding good,after 40+years.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

Malx said:


> *Close To The Edge (studio masters edition) - Yes*
> First listen to this incarnation of the album in Hi Res via Qobuz - pretty impressive sound without removing the original feel.


Good choice!Still my favourite Yes album.


----------



## SanAntone

Malx said:


> *Close To The Edge (studio masters edition) - Yes*
> First listen to this incarnation of the album in Hi Res via Qobuz - pretty impressive sound without removing the original feel.





Gothos said:


> Good choice!Still my favourite Yes album.


I really only like the title track - but I REALLY like it. Have either of you heard the *Steven Wilson* remixes? They bring some clarity and audio depth to the originals. There's a 5CD box of his Yes remixes, Disc 3 is the _Close to the Edge_ album. I like it.


----------



## Malx

SanAntone said:


> I really only like the title track - but I REALLY like it. Have either of you heard the *Steven Wilson* remixes? They bring some clarity and audio depth to the originals. There's a 5CD box of his Yes remixes, Disc 3 is the _Close to the Edge_ album. I like it.


I heard Wilson's remixes of a couple of the Yes albums, I can't remember clearly which they were, it was a wee while ago - but if I recall correctly I felt they altered the basic feel of the originals a little too much for my liking.


----------



## starthrower

I have the Joe Gastwirt remasters of Edge, and Fragile and they sound great to my ears. I have a bunch of the Wilson Tull remixes and I think he did a great job with those. Some of the originals were a bit flat and thin sounding.


----------



## Guest

This has long been a favourite and is running hot in my house right now: *T-Rex*. I have an album of all their top songs.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I've been relistening to Siouxie and the Banshees. They got some pretty good stuff.


----------



## SanAntone

_The Bootleg Series Vol. 11: The Basement Tapes Complete_ is a compilation album of unreleased home recordings made in 1967 by *Bob Dylan* and the group of musicians that would become *the Band*, released on November 3, 2014 on Legacy Records. It is the ninth installment of the Bob Dylan Bootleg Series, available as a six-disc complete set, and as a separate two-disc set of highlights - common to the rest of the series - entitled _The Basement Tapes Raw_.

Revered for decades as the "holy grail" for music collectors and Dylan fans, the recordings have been notoriously bootlegged by collectors in various forms throughout the years, the first being arguably the first rock bootleg album ever, _Great White Wonder_, released in July 1969. _The Basement Tapes Complete _is the first time the complete sessions, containing 138 tracks of which 117 were not previously issued, have been officially released. Of these tracks 23 are alternate takes, making 115 distinct songs in the set of which some heard in two or three different takes. _The Basement Tapes Complete_ was universally acclaimed upon release by critics and fans alike, and went on to win Best Historical Album at the 58th Annual Grammy Awards.









I bought the box set of this release two years ago, but when we moved, it was thrown in a box that I have yet unpacked. Until now, only the 2CD Raw set was on streaming media, but I found the complete set on YouTube Music, and then Spotify this afternoon. I have been putting off reading _The Million Dollar Bash_ until I had access to the complete collection of songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Lady in Blue - Joe Dolan


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Music


----------



## Gothos

SanAntone said:


> I really only like the title track - but I REALLY like it. Have either of you heard the *Steven Wilson* remixes? They bring some clarity and audio depth to the originals. There's a 5CD box of his Yes remixes, Disc 3 is the _Close to the Edge_ album. I like it.


I've heard some of the Wilson remixes,however I bought this:









so I had to pass on the Wilson set.Still all the albums were remastered and contained bonus tracks.
Rhino does a good job with boxsets.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1981-1983

Through a fortunate turn of events Larry Coryell showed up at a neighborhood bar a quarter mile from my house in Sept. 2015. He was playing with an electric jazz group but did an acoustic set and played the title track to this album. I ran into a number of old friends and musicians that night. A year or two later Larry died in his sleep after a gig in NYC, so I'm glad I went out to see him that night.


----------



## Barbebleu

Forest Flower - Charles Lloyd (in Monterey). Wonderful.


----------



## regenmusic

So Confusing and So Very Clear All Creation Is A Prayer Xian Folk Psych

Merry Christmas


----------



## Guest

Today, Mel Torme and George Shearing and the "*Complete Concord Recordings*" of which this song is but one example. Absolute gold:






And after this from Michael Feinstein: oh, the Gershwins!!


----------



## starthrower

The late Larry Coryell in 1987 demonstrating the styles of blues, jazz, country, classical, and Indian music on his 12 string guitar.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## SanAntone

_The Bootleg Series Vol. 8: Tell Tale Signs: Rare and Unreleased 1989-2006 _is a compilation album by singer-songwriter *Bob Dylan* released on Legacy Records in 2008.









Often these out-takes are better than the ones that appeared on the original releases, e.g. "Mississippi" and "Most of the Time".


----------



## starthrower

A great talent I stumbled onto tonight.


----------



## Rogerx

A old one from yesteryear's.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> _The Bootleg Series Vol. 8: Tell Tale Signs: Rare and Unreleased 1989-2006 _is a compilation album by singer-songwriter *Bob Dylan* released on Legacy Records in 2008.
> 
> View attachment 147613
> 
> 
> Often these out-takes are better than the ones that appeared on the original releases, e.g. "Mississippi" and "Most of the Time".


The whole Bootleg series is a must have for any serious Bob fan. I managed to get downloads of the 50th Anniversary Collections for 1969 and 1970. They are excellent too.


----------



## Ingélou

No wassailing in Lockdown, but it's a nice seasonal listen.


----------



## SanAntone

_Rough and Rowdy Ways_ is the 39th studio album by *Bob Dylan*, released on June 19, 2020 by Columbia Records. It is Dylan's first album of original songs since his 2012 album _Tempest_.









Solid record. Dylan sounds in good vocal form, the songs stand up and the production is basic, roots rock. I just hope it's not his last. Go for an even 40, Bob.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Maybe we should Focus on this?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Phil loves classical said:


> I've been relistening to Siouxie and the Banshees. They got some pretty good stuff.


Never made a bad album throughout their long-ish career IMO.


----------



## Ingélou

I love American fiddle tunes!


----------



## Aerobat

*Heart. . .*

I found this while browsing Youtube. A band I was fond of in my youth showing just how much you can do with basic instruments. They were only in their early twenties when this was recorded.


----------



## Gothos

A delightful combination.


----------



## pmsummer

A DAVE BRUBECK CHRISTMAS
*Dave Brubeck* - solo piano
_
Telarc Jazz_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

Some consider this the best Faces album.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

This is ace!


----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE
*Windham Hill Artists*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## Phil loves classical

Gothos said:


> View attachment 147680
> 
> 
> This is ace!


Ronnie did good to leave Phil.


----------



## PWoolfson

I love this


----------



## PWoolfson

...and I also love this!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SanAntone

*Prick of the Litter*
Delbert McClinton & Self-Made Men


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Power Trip live album. Thrash metal!!! Unfortunately their singer died in August.


----------



## senza sordino

I felt like listening to some heavy prog this afternoon, so I chose these five albums to listen to:

Genesis The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (November 1974)









Rick Wakeman The Six Wives of Henry VIII (January 1973)









King Crimson Red (October 1974)









Rush 2112 (April 1976)









Yes Going for the One (July 1977)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

September of My Years
Album - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Gothos

Disc Five


----------



## atsizat

This music is so good.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded July 1974 / 2019 CD re-issue

Gary Burton - Vibraphone
Ralph Towner - 6 & 12 string acoustic guitars


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

BRIGHT DAY STAR
_Music for the Yuletide Season_
*Old Carols and Dance Tunes from the British Isles, Germany, and Appalachia*
The Baltimore Consort

_Dorian_


----------



## Malx

Its the time of year to give this disc a spin:
*Various Artists - A Christmas Record. (Ze records)* - great fun and not cheesy.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 2014

Recommended if you're into modern big band jazz with some free playing.


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
Vince Guaraldi Trio
*Vince Guaraldi* - piano, bandleader, composer, Hammond organ
Fred Marshall - double bass
Jerry Granelli - drums
Children's Choir of St. Paul's Episcopal Church San Rafael
_
Fantasy_


----------



## starthrower

Vanguard Records 1972

I'm more in to Larry's acoustic work but this is an electric record I enjoy. Features his band with Steve Marcus on sax, and Mike Mandel on keyboards.


----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE<
*Windham Hill Artists*
_Windham Hill_










A WINTER'S SOLSTICE II
*Windham Hill Artists*

_Windham Hill_










A WINTER'S SOLSTICE III
*Windham Hill Artists*

_Windham Hill_










A WINTER'S SOLSTICE IV
*Windham Hill Artists*

_Windham Hill_










A WINTER'S SOLSTICE V
*Windham Hill Artists*

_Windham Hill_


----------



## starthrower

Half hour set with David's acoustic band.


----------



## Rogerx

Bing At Christmas- Bing Crosby

Bing At Christmas- Bing Crosby

1. It's Beginning to Look a lot like Christmas
2.Sleigh Ride
3.Let it Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!
4. White Christmas (Feat. Pentatonix)
5.I'll be Home for Christmas
6.Jingle Bells - (Feat. Puppini Sisters)
7. Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas
8.Do You Hear What I hear
9.The Christmas Song
10. Peace On Earth/Little Drummer Boy (feat. David Bowie)
11.The Twelve Days of Christmas (Feat. Puppini Sisters)
12. Winter Wonderland
13. The Christmas Song (Feat. The Tenors)
14. White Christmas


----------



## pmsummer

Ho Ho Ho! Nothing to see here!


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
& Friends
_
Atlantic_


----------



## Gothos

Disc 5 Live St.Albans 1980


----------



## Malx

On what would have been his 80th birthday:

*One Size Fits All - Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention*


----------



## SanAntone

_Travelogue_ is a 2002 double album by *Joni Mitchell* featuring orchestral re-recordings of songs from throughout her career. It is her 18th studio album and is the follow-up to 2000's _Both Sides Now_ (that album traces the progress of the modern relationship through Mitchell's orchestral renditions of classic jazz songs. Two of her own songs are included: "A Case of You" and "Both Sides Now").

*Vince Mendoza* composed the orchestral arrangements.


----------



## pmsummer

SNOW ANGELS
*Over the Rhine*

_Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## senza sordino

Another prog rock day here today.

Rush A Farewell to Kings (September 1977) My favorite Rush album. I looked online to learn how to play the opening. I ended up learning Closer to the Heart on the guitar while dinner was in the oven last night. 









Genesis A Trick of the Tail (February 1976)









Steve Hackett The Voyage of the Acolyte (October 1975)









Renaissance Scheherazade and other Stories (July 1975)









Jon Anderson Olias of Sunhillow (July 1976) I suppose if you listen to this often enough you too will be able to see through your third eye.


----------



## pmsummer

DECEMBER
_Piano Solos_
*George Winston*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

A CELTIC CHRISTMAS
_Peace On Earth_
*Nightnoise - Phil Cunningham - Paddy Glackin and Mícheál Ó Domhnaill - Snuffy Walden - John Fitzpatrick - William Coulter and Benjamin Verdery - Triona and Maighréad Ní Dhomhnaill - James Blennerhassett - Laoise Kelly - Zoë Conway - Jeff Johnson and Brian Dunning*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## pmsummer

DREAM SEASON
_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis* - harp
Jurji Konje - percussion
_
Telarc_


----------



## Rogerx

The Hissing of Summer Lawns
Album by Joni Mitchell


----------



## Gothos

Disc 5
Is there any such thing as a bad Coltrane album?


----------



## SanAntone

*Somedays The Song Writes You*
Guy Clark • 2009









_Somedays the Song Writes You_ is the thirteenth studio album by Guy Clark. It was released on September 22, 2009, on Dualtone Records.


----------



## Gothos

A sorely underappreciated talent.


----------



## Comity

Van Morrison - Blowin' Your Mind


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite Christmas album! Norwegian folksinger Sondre Bratland from 1992.


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT NOËLS
_Basque and Galician carols from Spain, medieval Dutch and French carols, and Renaissance tunes by Tilman Susato_
Ensemble Galilei
*Maggie Sansone* - hammered dulcimer, direction
Marcia Diehl - recorder, bowed psaltery, pennywhistle
Jim Brooks - recorder, concertina
Sue Richards - Celtic harp
Carolyn Surrick - treble viol, bass viola da gamba
_with_
Bonnie Rideout - Scottish fiddle
Zan McLeod - cittern, guitar
Ben Harms - hand drums, medieval tambourine
_
Maggie's Music_


----------



## senza sordino

More prog rock for me this afternoon, an exercise in self-indulgence.

Pink Floyd Animals (January 1977)









Jethro Tull Songs from the Wood (February 1977)









Steve Hackett Spectral Mornings (May 1979). Only the second time hearing this, I really like it. 









Genesis Wind and Wuthering (December 1976). 









Rush Hemispheres (October 1978)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rogerx

Suite for Susan Moore and Damion: We Are One, One, All in One
Album by Tim Hardin


----------



## SanAntone

*Live From Lincoln Theatre*
The Milk Carton Kids • 2020


----------



## starthrower

1991 Sanachie Records

Solo and duo acoustic guitar


----------



## SanAntone

*Noon *
Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon


----------



## Gothos




----------



## Rogerx

Rachelle Ferrell by Album Rachelle Ferrell


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

Disc B-The Stanley Brothers


----------



## Malx

*Grace - Jeff Buckley.*

The version on this album along with John Cale's and of course Leonard Cohen's own are my preferred recordings of 'Hallelujah'.










Finishing tonight's listening with an album that just has to be brought out every so often - very much of its time but for me as time has past I like it more and more - probably nostalgia exerting a greater influence. 
Musically it may not be ground breaking but for atmosphere and influence it takes a bit of beating.

*The Velvet Underground & Nico*


----------



## pmsummer

NATT I BETLEHEM
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Tord Gustavsen* - piano
Sjur Miljeteig - trumpet
_
KKV_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS WITH SONOS HANDBELL ENSEMBLE
*Sonos Handbell Ensemble*
James Meredith - director
_
Well-Tempered Productions_


----------



## tdc

Queens of the Stone Age - Song for the Dead (live 2002)

Good heavy rock, this clip is addicting. Dave's drumming style was a good fit for QOTSA


----------



## SanAntone

Listening to two of Dylan's most recent recordings of original songs.

_Tempest _is the 35th studio album by *Bob Dylan*, released on September 10, 2012 by Columbia Records.









_Rough and Rowdy Ways_ is the 39th studio album by *Bob Dylan*, released on June 19, 2020 by Columbia Records. It is Dylan's first album of original songs since his 2012 album _Tempest_, following three releases, one a triple album, that covered traditional pop standards.


----------



## senza sordino

More Prog Rock vibrated these eardrums today:

King Crimson In the Wake of Poseidon (May 1970)









Jethro Tull Stand Up (July 1969)









Pink Floyd Ummagumma (November 1969) I keep giving this album a chance, but I don't know why.









Genesis Nursery Cryme (November 1971)









Gentle Giant Acquiring the Taste (July 1971) The music is much better than this awful album cover.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlin-Album Lou Reed


----------



## atsizat

Isn't this music so melancholic?


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS CAROLS FOR SOLO GUITAR
_Traditional_ 
*Charlie Byrd* - guitar
_
Columbia - Koch_


----------



## Gothos

Bi-racial South African band that performed in defiance of apartheid.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
*Bruce Cockburn*
_
Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

HOT JAZZ FOR A COOL YULE
_Live from the Riverwalk Landing_
*The Jim Cullum Jazz Band*

_Pacific Vista - Riverwalk_


----------



## Gothos

Some of you may not know,that George Young of the Easybeats
is the older brother of Angus and Malcolm of AC/DC.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat

Malx said:


> *Grace - Jeff Buckley.*
> 
> The version on this album along with John Cale's and of course Leonard Cohen's own are my preferred recordings of 'Hallelujah'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing tonight's listening with an album that just has to be brought out every so often - very much of its time but for me as time has past I like it more and more - probably nostalgia exerting a greater influence.
> Musically it may not be ground breaking but for atmosphere and influence it takes a bit of beating.
> 
> *The Velvet Underground & Nico*


andy warhol...Pittsburgh,pa Boy. i may b related to him. through Marriage


----------



## pmsummer

UNSILENT NIGHT
*Phil Kline*

_Cantaloupe_


----------



## Dan Ante

*One of my favorites The Red Army Choir with the wonderful Yevgeny Belyaev *


----------



## Rogerx

Ella's Christmas


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

Listening to Black Myth


----------



## Gothos

This is Disc 1 of a very good 4 disc box set The Mercury Songbook.


----------



## starthrower

Gothos said:


> View attachment 147981
> 
> 
> This is Disc 1 of a very good 4 disc box set The Mercury Songbook.


Who is that vocalist?


----------



## senza sordino

King Crimson Lizard (December 1970). There's a lot I like about this album. 









Pink Floyd Meddle (October 1971) Echoes is sublime









Genesis Foxtrot (October 1972) Terrific from the opening notes to the closing notes.









Emerson Lake and Palmer Tarkus (June 1971) Only the title track is any good, which is actually fantastic, in my opinion, the rest is nearly noise only. I can put up with the rest of the album because the title track is that good. 









Gentle Giant Three Friends (April 1972)


----------



## starthrower

Side Two of Tarkus is "nearly noise"? I'm sorry you hear it that way. Sounds like beautiful music to my ears. There's a bit of Bach's WTC in there too.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Who is that vocalist?


I think it's *Helen Merrill* since she sings "You'd Be So Nice to Come Home To" in the set.


----------



## starthrower

I've been reading some reports that Tony Rice died yesterday. That's a real shame. He was a great artist and a brilliant guitarist.


----------



## Rogerx

On of Ella's best albums ever.


----------



## Gothos

starthrower said:


> Who is that vocalist?


Helen Merrill,according to the booklet that came with the box set.

I see that somebody has already answered the question.
Sorry for the redundancy.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> I've been reading some reports that Tony Rice died yesterday. That's a real shame. He was a great artist and a brilliant guitarist.


Yes, he was a great musician; sad loss. His music has brought much joy to many including myself.


----------



## atsizat

From the year of 1941


----------



## Malx

R.I.P. Leslie West.

*Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain.*


----------



## Barbebleu

Dan Ante said:


> *One of my favorites The Red Army Choir with the wonderful Yevgeny Belyaev *


How strange. I was watching this on YouTube about a month ago. Great singer and the joy in his voice is an absolute joy!


----------



## Gothos

On listening to this,I think I prefer the 
Chieftains without guest musicians.


----------



## Dan Ante

Barbebleu said:


> How strange. I was watching this on YouTube about a month ago. Great singer and the joy in his voice is an absolute joy!


I have it on vinyl from the 60s I think I must get it out for a spin.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

A CHRISTMAS CELTIC SOJOURN
_WGBH Compilation_
*Maddy Prior and The Carnival Band - Bonnie Rideout - Sheena Wellington - Steve Schuch and The Night Heron Consort - Aine Minogue - John Renbourn - Revels - Ensemble Choral Du Bout Du Monde - Dordan - Boys Of The Lough - Nowell Sing We Clear - Waterson:Carthy - Connie Dover*
_
WGBH/Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

NOËLS CELTIQUES
*Celtic Christmas Music from Brittany*
Ensemble Choral du Bout du Monde
_
Green Linnet_


----------



## pmsummer

DANGEROUS
*Wes Montgomery*

_Milestone - Fantasy_


----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Love songs from countries and centuries near and far..._ 
_Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall_
Hirundo Maris
*Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice
_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## senza sordino

More Prog rock for me this afternoon. You might be wondering how it is I am able to keep listening to these albums after all these years. Actually, much of the prog-rock I now listen to it new for me. As a young person I listened to Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Yes, and Emerson Lake and Palmer, and for the latter, only a best-of CD. I didn't begin listening to King Crimson and Genesis and Gentle Giant until the past three years or so. I haven't listened to these albums hundreds or dozens of times, but merely a few times only, and often less. Spotify is my new best friend.

King Crimson Islands (December 1971). My CD









Curved Air Phantasmagoria (April 1972) My first listen to this album. It's not too bad, and I like the singing of Sonja Kristina. Spotify. 









Gong The Flying Teapot (May 1973) The first time listening to this. Interesting, and worth another listen. Spotify. 









Gentle Giant Octopus (December 1972) My CD purchased recently from a second-hand shop. 









Genesis Selling England by the Pound (October 1973) Fantastic album. My CD purchased recently from a second-hand shop.


----------



## starthrower

2010 ESP-Disk

The Arkestra recorded in 1966 at various northern New York state colleges including St Lawrence University. Sound is excellent!


----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> R.I.P. Leslie West.
> 
> *Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain.*


My late older brother used to like sloppy-rock bands like *Mountain*.


----------



## Gothos

This lady can PLAY.


----------



## starthrower

2009 ESP-Disk / Recorded Dec 31, 1964 at Judson Hall, New York

Lots of squealing horns, piano bashing, and percussion pounding throughout this New Year's Eve show. And it's all great fun to listen to. The first half consists of bonus material in stereo, and the rest is from a mono Saturn release.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> R.I.P. Leslie West.
> 
> *Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain.*


I tried everywhere (in London) to get that album in the mid 70s, to no avail (no internet in those days!). I finally found it in 1980 in a second hand record shop in Walthamstow, London E17!! Never looked back (or around!).


----------



## pmsummer

HARK!
*Richard Stoltzman*
Eddie Gomez, Dave Samuels, Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall
Boys Choir of Harlem

_RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

THE TRUMPET CHILD
*Over the Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## starthrower

A wonderful live album I found on Spotify.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> A wonderful live album I found on Spotify.


Yeah, I've been listening to that one this month.


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> My late older brother used to like sloppy-rock bands like *Mountain*.


For fear of misunderstanding your comment what is meant by 'sloppy-rock bands'.
Sometimes things can have different interpretations either side of the pond - I'm just curious.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I'm not sure either - I would have said bands like the Faces who had a kind of 'shambolic togetherness'. My guess is that pianozach means wall of noise heavy rock bands like Humble Pie, Black Sabbath, early Grand Funk etc.


----------



## SanAntone

_Native American_
*Tony Rice* • 1988


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> A wonderful live album I found on Spotify.


R.I.P. Mr. Rice. Thanks for the gifts.


----------



## Gothos

One of the people I associate with 60's radio.
At least in my part of the world.


----------



## pmsummer

MY HOLIDAY
*Mindy Smith*

_Vanguard_


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> For fear of misunderstanding your comment what is meant by '*sloppy-rock bands*'.
> Sometimes things can have different interpretations either side of the pond - I'm just curious.


I'd like to know what it means too.


----------



## SanAntone

*58957: The Bluegrass Guitar Collection*
Tony Rice • 2003









_58957:The Bluegrass Guitar Collection_ is a compilation album by American guitarist *Tony Rice*, released in 2003. The title is derived from the serial number of a 1935 Martin D-28 guitar previously owned by the seminal bluegrass guitarist *Clarence White* and now owned by Rice.


----------



## starthrower

NP: Blake & Rice 2

I've kinda neglected Norman's output over the years. I've just two of his early albums on vinyl. I'll have to take a look on Spotify.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> NP: Blake & Rice 2
> 
> I've kinda neglected Norman's output over the years. I've just two of his early albums on vinyl. I'll have to take a look on Spotify.


Norman Blake is one of my favorite artists. There's a lot on Spotify, must be 30 albums. I've got LPs going back to the '70s. He and his wife had an interesting group, the Rising Fawn Ensemble, where she joined Norman on cello and they had a rotating group of other old time musicians. Great stuff.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Frank Zappa - Burnt Weenie Sandwich 

In addition to two odes to Stravinsky and Holiday In Berlin, it has one of my favorite FZ tracks, The Little House I Used To Live In.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> Norman Blake is one of my favorite artists. There's a lot on Spotify, must be 30 albums. I've got LPs going back to the '70s. He and his wife had an interesting group, the Rising Fawn Ensemble, where she joined Norman on cello and they had a rotating group of other old time musicians. Great stuff.


I have Back Home In Sulphur Springs, and Whiskey Before Breakfast. I haven't listened to them since the 1980s but I remember enjoying both. I'm gonna revisit them and others on Spotify.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bonny Light Horseman* is an American folk supergroup consisting of *Anaïs Mitchell*, *Eric D. Johnson* (Fruit Bats, The Shins), and *Josh Kaufman* (The National, Hiss Golden Messenger). They released their debut eponymous album in January 2020.


----------



## Comity

Now: Townes Van Zandt 

Before: Fleetwood Mac - Before the Beginning 3CD. First time hearing this. I like it some, but the singer sounds like a phony!


----------



## SanAntone

*GUY*
Steve Earle & The Dukes • 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Miss Perfumado- Album by Cesária Évora


----------



## atsizat

What a good game soundtrack.


----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> For fear of misunderstanding your comment what is meant by 'sloppy-rock bands'.
> Sometimes things can have different interpretations either side of the pond - I'm just curious.





elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> I'm not sure either - I would have said bands like the Faces who had a kind of 'shambolic togetherness'. My guess is that pianozach means wall of noise heavy rock bands like Humble Pie, Black Sabbath, early Grand Funk etc.


Damn, I'm stirring the pot. The comment was flippant.

While growing up I preferred more "polished" bands, such as the Beatles.

My brother tended to like bands that had more of an garage band sound, like the Rolling Stones, Mountain, Velvet Underground, Jefferson Airplane. The Grateful Dead.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Thanks for the clarification. Hope you and your brother didn't fight _too_ much over who was best.


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> Damn, I'm stirring the pot. The comment was flippant.
> 
> While growing up I preferred more "polished" bands, such as the Beatles.
> 
> My brother tended to like bands that had more of an garage band sound, like the Rolling Stones, Mountain, Velvet Underground, Jefferson Airplane. The Grateful Dead.


Thank you for the clarification - there was no issue with your comment as far as I was concerned, I just wondered what it meant.
Sorry to say I'm was/am more aligned with your brother's taste but the worlds a big enough place for people with varying likes and dislikes to live side by side.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part five.

Ian Dury - _New Boots and Panties!!_ (1977 debut album with 21
non-album tracks and demos).










Gang of Four - _Entertainment!_ (1979 debut album plus three 1979/1980 tracks from the 'yellow' EP):










Generation X - _Generation X_ (1978 debut album plus two 1977 non-album singles and three non-album b-sides from 1977 and 1979):


----------



## SanAntone

*Tone Poems*
Tony Rice & David Grisman • 1994









Tone Poems: The Sounds of the Great Vintage Guitars and Mandolins.


----------



## SanAntone

*Skaggs & Rice*
Ricky Skaggs & Tony Rice


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 4 (DVD)


----------



## SanAntone

*Honoring The Fathers Of Bluegrass: Tribute To 1946 & 1947*
Ricky Skaggs • 2008









_Honoring the Fathers of Bluegrass: Tribute to 1946 and 1947_ is an album by *Ricky Skaggs* and *Kentucky Thunder*, released through Skaggs Family Records on March 25, 2008. In 2009, the album won the group the Grammy Award for Best Bluegrass Album. This album provides as a tribute to the father of bluegrass music, *Bill Monroe*, along with other bluegrass pioneers, including *Lester Flatt*, and *Earl Scruggs*, who made a guest appearance on this album, at 85 years old when the project was recorded.


----------



## Gothos

Johnny Cash was one of a kind.Great!


----------



## starthrower

Released 1983

Ralph plays 6 & 12 string acoustic guitars, piano, synth, brass and percussion


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I began looking into end-of-year-lists. metalinjection.com is my first go to site when I check out metal stuff. There I found Code Orange and album "Underneath". Wild and furious and modern sounding. Wikipedia says "Metalcore; hardcore punk; industrial hardcore; industrial metal". Ok, I like that! Before that I listened to Cadaver, which is brutal and amazing.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I began looking into end-of-year-lists. metalinjection.com is my first go to site when I check out metal stuff.


Just curious -- this is _*not*_ a political post! What is the _*musical*_ influence of Wagner on metal, and if there is any, can you suggest any examples in songs?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Just curious -- this is _*not*_ a political post! What is the _*musical*_ influence of Wagner on metal, and if there is any, can you suggest any examples in songs?


I don't really think of the influence, if there is any, as metal artists copying Wagners music. I never remember to listen myself up on Wagner, but I suspect he can be dark and fantastical and the music is bombastic and mystical...Since I grew up with both classical and metal of most kinds, may I say that Beethoven and Shostakovich are my favorite "metal composers" ?!?  They have drive and intensity and are wild! They can give a similar feeling I have when listening to some metal...but songs that prove my point is hard (with Code Orange blasting...) Easy listening would be Judas Priest, try "Unleashed in the East" and the song "Victim of Changes". Then go on to Children of Bodom and "Follow the Reaper" \m/
...and Fleshgod Apocalypse with a little Stravinsky and Mozart 40th upside down  right here


----------



## Dan Ante

*The Chieftains a traditional Folk band*





*
Complete with yaba daba doo*


----------



## Rogerx

Unplugged- Album by Eric Clapton


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Unplugged- Album by Eric Clapton


very nice and very good!! slow version of Layla!!


----------



## pmsummer

A GREAT BIG CHRISTMAS
_The Christmas Album_
*Tuba Meisters*

_tubameisters.com_


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Be Bop Deluxe - "Sunburst Finish" *

3 CD/1 DVD version


----------



## pmsummer

CRESCENT CITY CHRISTMAS CARD
*Wynton Marsalis*

_Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF JOY & PEACE
*Yo-Yo Ma & Friends*
_
Sony_


----------



## pmsummer

WASSAIL! WASSAIL!
*Early American Christmas Music*
Christmas Revels
with _Jean Ritchie & Robert J. Lurtsema_
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

SING WE NOW OF CHRISTMAS
The Christmas Revels
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revel Records_


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA

Gold


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS DAY IN THE MORNING
_A Revels Celebration of the Winter Solstice_
The Christmas Revels
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS JAZZ JAM
*Wynton Marsalis*
and his 10-Piece Band
_
Sommerset_


----------



## Gothos

Steve Marriot was one of the great voices in rock.


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Malx

Gothos said:


> View attachment 148260
> 
> 
> Steve Marriot was one of the great voices in rock.


This album has been a favourite of mine since it came out - it is, in my view, a contender for best live album, certainly of the seventies, if not of all time.
Pie's version of Mac Rebennack's 'Walked on Gilded Splinters' is immense.

One to play later.


----------



## SanAntone

*Hot Rize's 40th Anniversary Bash*











> To honor their 40 years as a band, Hot Rize had a big party back in the band's long-time home base of Boulder, three sold-out shows at the famed Boulder Theater, and they invited along some very special friends. As one of the most respected and influential bands in bluegrass music, this brilliantly talented foursome- Pete Wernick (banjo), Tim O'Brien (mandolin, fiddle), Bryan Sutton (guitar), and Nick Forster- captured an incredible weekend of music. Having selected the best of those unforgettable performances, the venerable quartet curated one super-charged, 19-song set for this historic release: Hot Rize 40th Anniversary Bash.
> 
> Joining the celebration are special guests Sam Bush (mandolin), Jerry Douglas (dobro), and Stuart Duncan (fiddle) on songs hand-picked by the group to showcase their individual and collective virtuosity. "Those are absolutely our top-three favorite instrumentalists as well as our good friends," says Wernick. "For them to come to Colorado and join us for the music and celebration was as much as you could hope for."
> 
> For the recording and production of the 40th Bash, the group utilized the experienced crew of Forster's long-running syndicated eTown radio show; one of those critical outside pursuits- like O'Brien's Grammy winning solo work and songwriting, Sutton's online instruction and session wizardry, or Wernick's decades of music camps and development of the Wernick Method- that have sustained the band members' ongoing individual creative careers. Yet within Hot Rize there has been a perpetual passion and investment spread equally among the four. It's an elastic and a glue, allowing the sojourns outside the core to pay dividends in return; always with a home to make incredible music together. "Everyone in this band has worked seriously hard to make Hot Rize shine," declares Wernick.
> 
> Naturally, then, it's on the Boulder stage for three nights in January of 2018, to a sold-out crowd, that these four musicians and these 40 years unite as one; to not only honor each's contributions, and of course those two decades with their guitarist, the late Charles Sawtelle, but also to further this amazing journey. With respect for the past, gratitude for the present, and ambition for the future, Wernick, the band's founder, fittingly sums it up. "It's a really deep feeling of fulfillment when the thing you love smiles back at you."


----------



## starthrower

1983 w/ Eberhard Weber & Warren Bernhardt


----------



## Malx

Posting something on another thread reminded me of this early Simple Minds album - this was the period before they became more overtly commercial the period I preferred. Still a little raw but with obvious talent.

*Empires and Dance - Simple Minds.*


----------



## Gothos

Spann was probably better known as Muddy Waters' piano player.
He made some damn good records of his own.
This one for example.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Art House Dance music of the Glaswegian variety.

*Sons and Fascination.. Sister Feelings Call - Simple Minds.*
The commerciality starting to creep in but still a great album (nostalgia playing a part).


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SanAntone

*Ustad Amir Khan - Raga Nand, Raga Darbari & Raga Bahar*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I became 14 years old again after watching The Dirt on Netflix. Loved Mötley Crüe in the 80's


----------



## Gothos

Malx said:


> This album has been a favourite of mine since it came out - it is, in my view, a contender for best live album, certainly of the seventies, if not of all time.
> Pie's version of Mac Rebennack's 'Walked on Gilded Splinters' is immense.
> 
> One to play later.


It seemed to turn up in a lot of people's collections back in the Seventies.
Certainly a live classic.One of my grails is trying to find the 4 CD expanded edition
for a reasonable price.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAM SEASON
_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis* - harp
Jurji Konje - percussion
_
Telarc_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
& Friends
_
Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
*Maddy Prior*
The Carnival Band
_
MHS via Saydisc_


----------



## starthrower

1990 ECM

Listening to the large ensemble disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> This album has been a favourite of mine since it came out - it is, in my view, a contender for best live album, certainly of the seventies, if not of all time.
> Pie's version of Mac Rebennack's 'Walked on Gilded Splinters' is immense.
> 
> One to play later.


Great album - and thankfully Marriott's broad East London accent is to the fore in between songs. I used to have a HP live recording from 1973 but on that his patter was delivered with a bogus Mid-Atlantic brogue.


----------



## Gothos

Always a rewarding listen,is Mr.Wood.


----------



## pmsummer

HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*

_Angel EMI_


----------



## starthrower

2001 Sugar Hill Records


----------



## Malx

*In Rainbows - Radiohead.*


----------



## Gothos

Always a pleasure listening to John Prine.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

1988 Rounder Records


----------



## SanAntone

_Folk Singer _is the fourth studio album by *Muddy Waters*, released in April 1964 by Chess Records. The album features Waters on acoustic guitar, backed by *Willie Dixon* on string bass, *Clifton James* on drums, and *Buddy Guy* on acoustic guitar.









Probably my favorite Muddy Waters' album.


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
Vince Guaraldi Trio
*Vince Guaraldi* - piano, bandleader, composer, Hammond organ
Jerry Granelli - drums
Fred Marshall - double bass
Children's Choir of St. Paul's Episcopal Church San Rafael
_
Fantasy_


----------



## SanAntone

*Muddy Waters Sings Big Bill Broonzy*
Album • Muddy Waters • 1960









_Muddy Waters Sings "Big Bill"_ is an album by blues musician *Muddy Waters*, featuring songs by *Big Bill Broonzy*, released by the Chess label in 1960.


----------



## Gothos

Perhaps my favourite Manfred Mann album out of all his manifestations.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

Tony is backed by some top-notch musicians on this album.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> For fear of misunderstanding your comment what is meant by 'sloppy-rock bands'.
> Sometimes things can have different interpretations either side of the pond - I'm just curious.





Gothos said:


> View attachment 148260
> 
> 
> Steve Marriot was one of the great voices in rock.





Malx said:


> This album has been a favourite of mine since it came out - it is, in my view, a contender for best live album, certainly of the seventies, if not of all time.
> Pie's version of Mac Rebennack's 'Walked on Gilded Splinters' is immense.
> 
> One to play later.


Remarkable that a *Humble Pie* alumnus also managed to have another of the best live albums, *Frampton Comes Alive!*, just five years later.


----------



## Gothos

Having a bit of Eighties music today.


----------



## Gothos

Nice music for a quiet afternoon.


----------



## Malx

*Transformer - Lou Reed*


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> Remarkable that a *Humble Pie* alumnus also managed to have another of the best live albums, *Frampton Comes Alive!*, just five years later.


That's very true - a multi million selling live double album.
I had the album when it came out, but truth be told it didn't age too well in my book. I found the songs to be too much like early AOR and the talk box effects irritated me after a while.
But I know it is an album highly rated by many and sales suggest that's the case - I'll find it on Qobuz and give it a re-listen in the next few days, thanks for the reminder.
:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

2014


----------



## Gothos

Another legend that was gone too soon.


----------



## Malx

*Smokin - Humble Pie*


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS FOR THE WINTER SEASON
_Volumes 1 & 2_
*Various Artists Compilation*
The Owl Service Jukebox

_Stone Tape Recordings_


----------



## pmsummer

THE SAD MACHINERY OF SPRING
*Tin Hat*
_
Ryko / Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

The Season's last.










NATT I BETLEHEM
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
*Tord Gustavsen* - piano
Sjur Miljeteig - trumpet
_
KKV_


----------



## Gothos

A very nice collection.


----------



## SanAntone

*J.T*.
Steve Earle & The Dukes











> Accompanied as always by his erstwhile backing band the Dukes, Earle emphasizes an energy and enthusiasm that belies any sense of sadness and despair. That's especially evident on such rowdy and rambunctious selections as "I Don't Care," "Maria," "They Killed John Henry," and "Harlem River Blues," each of which come across like jaunty hoedowns of sorts, eager yet unassuming. Credit the Dukes with providing that propulsion, and, one might suspect, the therapeutic relief needed to give Earle the needed impetus to complete the project.
> 
> That said, J.T. is not without its more sobering moments. The somber drone-like effect accompanying "Far Away in Another Town" and the regret and remorse found in the sadly prophetic "Turn Out My Lights" ("I can see you in my dreams") underscore the trouble and turmoil that J.T. was forced to contend with all too often both personally and professionally. Still, it's left to that closing coda "Last Words," for Earle to fully express the loss and longing left in the wake of his son's passing.
> 
> "I was there when you were born," he sadly sings. "The last words from me were 'I love you too.'" He goes on to lament the confusion and conflict which inevitably took its toll: "I don't know why you hurt so bad. I just know you did and I feel so sad…You made me laugh and made me cry…I loved you for all your life." (Zimmerman, Lee. "Steve Earle Offers a Lingering Lament for a Sadly Departed Son." American Songwriter)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new-wave, post-punk etc. part six for this afternoon.

Generation X - _Valley of the Dolls_ (second album from 1979 plus two non-album b-sides):










Richard Hell & the Voidoids - _Blank Generation_ (1977 debut album plus two outtakes):










Joy Division - _Unknown Pleasures_ (1979 debut album):


----------



## pmsummer

NUESTRO SON BARROCO
_Diferencias e Invenciones_
*Tembembe Ensamble Continuo*

_FONCA/Conaculta_


----------



## pmsummer

SWEPT AWAY
*Marc Johnson* - double bass
*Eliane Elias* - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite rock band.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1995

I was lucky to find an affordable CD copy in mint condition. This one, and Blue Sun which I picked up recently are excellent Towner albums.


----------



## starthrower

1997

This one is special! Some great music beautifully recorded.


----------



## WNvXXT

[ sample ]


----------



## SanAntone

WNvXXT said:


> [ sample ]


Good one! ..................


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Comity

Tangerine Dream - Phaedra


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SearsPoncho

Tony Macalpine - Maximum Security

Of the shredders that came out of the 80's, Tony was one of the more musical guitarists and all-around musicians. He also studied classical piano, and there is a half-decent performance of Chopin's Etude #4 from the Op.10 set. Of course, the main feature here is the guitar shredding, but I've always found it more melodic and memorable than so much of the endless note-spinning that came from other shredders in the 80's.

Steve Vai - Flex-able

Steve's first solo attempt after leaving Zappa. He attempts some Zappa-like material, but he's at his best when he just goes berzerk.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Pentangle: _Rain & Snow_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Good night to all \m/


----------



## Shaughnessy

Arriving fashionably late to the party - Some thoughts...

On Humble Pie - "Performance" - My favorite moment of the song "I Don't Need No Doctor" was the section in which the main melody returns after the extended jam sequence which can be found here at the 7:50 mark with that huge surge of applause which washes over the audience and which used to absolutely thrill me as I would pretend that they were cheering for me (and to a certain extent, Steve, but mostly me).

Humble Pie - "I Don't Need No Doctor"

I would place Steve Marriott in my "Top Ten Greatest Rock Vocalists" list - closer to number 5 than to 10.


----------



## Gothos

Speaking of great rock vocalists...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1976-1977 / Raven Records Re-issue

Includes 2 studio albums, plus Go Live In Paris


----------



## Shaughnessy

I'm not entirely certain just how "conversational" one can be in this particular thread but I'm feeling "kinda chatty"... and so, casting caution to the wind...

In the Leslie West thread which referenced the groups "West, Bruce, and Laing" and "Beck, Bogart, and Appice", I posit the question - "Which would have made for the better power trio - "West, Bogart, and Appice" or "Beck, Bruce, and Laing"?

@elgarsghost provides a reply that I quite agree with - namely that Beck teamed with Bruce would have gradually evolved into something like a power jazz-rock fusion trio, if, and this is a significant "if" Corky Laing had the chops, which he doesn't, and so the point is moot. It would have been more interesting if Beck had joined up with West for a dual guitar attack approach, lost both Bogart and Laing, and kept Jack Bruce and Carmine Appice. You would have had two songwriters, two singers, two guitars, and a bass player/drummer combo that were capable of playing anything that came their way.

I saw West, Bruce, and Laing at the Auditorium here in Chicago on October 19, 1972 which was one day after my 16th birthday. I know for an absolute fact that it was "at the Auditorium here in Chicago on October 19, 1972" for two reasons - 1.) I have a photographic memory and 2.) I looked it up on this website because I knew that I had actually seen them live I just didn't know when or where -

https://concerts.fandom.com/wiki/Leslie_West

If you want to know who might have played when and where just type in the search engine of your choice -

"artist name concerts wiki fandom" -

Here's another example -

"Humble Pie concerts wiki fandom" -

https://concerts.fandom.com/wiki/Humble_Pie

and yet another -

"The Kinks concerts wiki fandom" -

https://concerts.fandom.com/wiki/The_Kinks

Anyway... moving forward (eventually...)

West, Bruce, and Laing break up sometime in 1973 (or 1974 - accounts vary) and Leslie West tries to reform "Mountain" which lasts for about six months or so when they discover that absence did not, in fact, make the heart grow fonder and they get on each other's nerves even more so now than they did back then.

In 1975 "The Great Fatsby" is released -









I can't say much about the album under the "don't speak ill of the dead" aphorism.

In 1975 he goes on to form the "Leslie West Band" with Carmine Appice on drums who leaves the band after one tour and just before they enter the studio to cut a new album.

In 1976 "The Leslie West Band" album is released but Appice has been replaced by Corky Laing. Once again, the "don't speak ill of the dead" aphorism is in effect and thus no review will be forthcoming.

Carmine Appice leaves the Leslie West Band to form "KGB" - " former Electric Flag colleagues Barry Goldberg (keyboards) and Mike Bloomfield (guitar). Ray Kennedy (vocals), Ric Grech (bass, ex-Family; Blind Faith; Traffic) and Carmine Appice (drums, ex-Vanilla Fudge; Beck, Bogert And Appice).

They released two albums - neither of which is even memorable enough to qualify as "unmemorable" or even "eminently forgettable".

In 1977 Appice joins Rod Stewart's back up band - Why? - I have no idea. Every Rod Stewart tune is in either 1/4 or 2/4 time and thus the need for a drummer of Appice's caliber is mystifying to say the least. Appice is not particularly thrilled with alternating between 1/4 and 2/4 time and so he tends to add so many decorative drum fills that Stewart gives him the nickname "The Dentist" because of all the fill-ins.

It gets even stranger...

Carmine Appice is the co-writer of the Rod Stewart disco mega-hit "Do Ya Think I'm Sexy" - (Note: He also co-wrote "Young Turks" which is one of my favorite RS tunes)>






"Appice said of the song's impetus: "We were in the studio and 'Miss You' by The Rolling Stones was a big hit. Rod was always a guy that used to listen to what was going on around him. He was always looking at the charts and listening. He was a big fan of The Rolling Stones, so when they came out with "Miss You," disco was really big at the time, so he wanted to do some kind of disco-y song."

"So I went home and I came up with a bunch or chords and a melody. I presented it to him via a friend of mine, Duane Hitchings, who is a songwriter who had a little studio. We went in his studio with his drum machines and his keyboards, and he made my chords sound better. We gave Rod a demo of the verses and the bridge, and Rod came up with the chorus."

https://drummagazine.com/sunday-sou...wart-and-carmine-appices-do-ya-think-im-sexy/

"...the song spent 21 weeks at #1 on the Billboard charts, and Rolling Stone magazine ranked it 308 on its "500 Greatest Songs Of All Time" list.

And it gets even better...

"If that catchy hook sounds familiar to you, it could also be because Stewart lifted it from "Taj Mahal," by the Brazilian songwriter Jorge Ben. Ben took Stewart to court over it and won. In the settlement, Stewart agreed to give royalties from the song to UNICEF."

Skip to the :37 mark of this video to hear the familiar refrain -






This is how Appice's time with Rod Stewart ends -

"You were in Rod's band for multiple albums. Why did you stop working with him?

It was mostly a jealousy issue with Rod's guitar player (Jim Cregan). He used to do coke with Rod and drink with Rod. Little by little, he got in Rod's ear. He was very jealous of my position. Rod was the big name and my name was the second big name, and he didn't like that. When you get in that drug and alcohol-induced state of mind you start listening to people, and Rod listened to him. I was canned right before the tour. We came to a settlement because it wasn't really fair. I worked six months on the album with the tour in mind, before Rod made this rash, stupid decision. In the forward to my book Rod says he fired me but "god knows why." I know why - because he was drugged out with the other guy.

It all worked out in the end and we became friends again. We even worked together again on the "People Get Ready" track with Jeff Beck."

Special thanks to @elgarsghost for giving me a topic to riff on - :tiphat: -

I hope he's not sorry that he did so - :lol:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Curious workings of the Cosmos. I would likely not know how wonderful this album is if a college dormitory suite mate had not won it in a high school raffle. Initially disgruntled with his win, he tried to trade it for something, anything, unsuccessfully. So he took it home, played it and loved it and months later introduced it to me. Mary Hopkin herself wasn't happy with it either, neither with most of the selections on the album, nor with McCartney's bossiness, but it has never gone out of favor with me. In a word, it's magic. Recommended, esp., the sensuous _Lord of the Reedy River,_ McCartney and Donovan on guitars. (Eat your heart out, W.H. Auden!)


----------



## Gothos

I finally got around to listening to this.Bullseye!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I was happily listening to Beethoven piano sonatas while reading "best albums of 2020"...Ended up with this then. I guess it's pop with some ambient elements (wikipedia says synth-pop/art rock). I like it, but don't often listen to these guys. Fun fact is they were among the first Norwegian black metal bands in the early 90's.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HANGMAN'S BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER
*The Incredible String Band*
_
Island_


----------



## senza sordino

It's been about two weeks since I last listened to any non-classical.

Caravan In the Land of the Grey and Pink (April 1971)









Supertramp Indelibly Stamped (June 1971) I haven't heard this in years, it's not on Spotify and I didn't find it on Youtube. I bought myself a cheap CD from Amazon for Christmas. I used to own it on cassette. It's not great, but I didn't spend much money on it. 









Gong Angel's Egg (December 1973)









King Crimson Lark's Tongue in Aspic (March 1973)









Emerson Lake and Palmer Brain Salad Surgery (November 1973)


----------



## elgar's ghost

_'Special thanks to @elgarsghost for giving me a topic to riff on - I hope he's not sorry that he did so -'
_

Au contraire - I enjoyed your post very much.

One more detail concerning Carmine Appice's time with Rodders - in an old _MOJO_ interview Appice said that he was in a limousine with Stewart after being sounded out to join his band and Stewart stated that 'as long as you play for me like you played for Cactus then things will be fine...'. Trouble is, one could never really tell with Rod - the cynic inside me wonders whether he wanted a famous drummer just to make his band look 'better' on paper.


----------



## Gothos

Now playing Johnny Cash Sings Hank Williams.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC IS
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass, ukulele, music boxes
_
OKeh_


----------



## SanAntone

John Scofield, Joe Lovano, Dave Holland, Al Foster - JazzBaltica 2002


----------



## pmsummer

IF MOUNTAINS COULD SING
*Terje Rypdal* - electric guitars
Bjørn Kjellemyr - bass
Audun Kleive - drums
Terje Tønnesen - violin
Lars Anders Tomter - viola
Øystein Birkeland - cello
Christian Eggen - conductor
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUTTAKES
_Previously Unreleased Takes from the Original 1959 Sessions_
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
_
Brubeck Editions_


----------



## Dan Ante

pmsummer said:


> TIME OUTTAKES
> _Previously Unreleased Takes from the Original 1959 Sessions_
> *The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
> _
> Brubeck Editions_


And unsquare dance would be on it...


----------



## Shaughnessy

In the pantheon of rock music, no group makes one feel more self-conscious - more sheepishly apologetic - for admitting to being a fan than Uriah Heep.

Alternating between progressive rock, heavy metal, and straightforward hark rock may have seemed like a good idea at the time but versatility - "neither one nor the other, neither this nor that" - may have done more harm in the long run than good in the "jack of all trades, master of none" sense.

Uriah Heep released "...Very 'Eavy, ...Very 'Umble" in 1970.

The album was generally panned by the mainstream critical press upon its release, although it has since been acknowledged as an early classic of the heavy metal genre.

Rolling Stone magazine's Melissa Mills wrote -

"*If this group makes it I'll have to commit suicide*. From the first note you know you don't want to hear any more. Uriah is watered down, tenth-rate Jethro Tull, only even more boring and inane. UH is composed of five members: vocals, organ, guitar, bass, and drums. They fail to create a distinctive sound tonally; the other factor in their uninteresting style is that everything they play is based on repetitive chord riffs.

According to the enclosed promo information, Uriah Heep spent the past year in the studio, rehearsing and writing songs. No doubt their lack of performing experience contributed to the quality of the record; if they had played live in clubs they would have been thrown off the stage and we'd have been saved the waste of time, money, and vinyl"

... They went on to sell 45 million records... 12 of them purchased by me - From the first album until 1978's "Fallen Angel" which was the last which featured David Byron's replacement John Lawton who had the voice of a rock star but not necessarily the looks of one.






Anyway... skipping to the chase...

*John Wetton played bass for Family, King Crimson, and Roxy Music before deciding to join Uriah Heep as a permanent member in 1975.*

*He stayed for two years and two albums and then left to form "UK" - which starred Wetton, Eddie Jobson, Bill Bruford, and some guy named Allan Holdsworth.*

Which is kind of a roundabout way of saying that if someone like John Wetton thought that there was merit to be found in Uriah Heep then there was consequently no reason for anyone to ever feel self-conscious or sheepishly apologetic for being a fan.

And so I'm listening to the two albums which featured John Wetton as the bass player/vocalist/songwriter for UH -









*Uriah Heep - "Return To Fantasy" - 1975*

Standout track - "Return To Fantasy" - 












*Uriah Heep - "High and Mighty" - 1976*

Standout track - "Midnight" - 




Endnote: John Wetton passed away on January 31, 2017.

He had a pretty impressive discography - check it out here -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wetton


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I imagine many thought with the kind of CV John Wetton had he was virtually slumming it by joining Uriah Heep, but as he was at something of a loose end after Roxy Music's 1975 tour no-one can blame him for wanting to carry on working. That said, I for one couldn't blame him for leaving Uriah Heep when he did either - _High and Mighty_ was awful compared to _Return to Fantasy_.


----------



## SanAntone

*Harry Potter: The John Williams Soundtrack Collection*
John Williams











> La-La Land Records proudly presents, in association with Warner Bros. Entertainment and Warner Music Group, HARRY POTTER - THE JOHN WILLIAMS SOUNDTRACK COLLECTION, a limited edition, 7-CD box set containing Academy Award-Winning composer John Williams' newly remastered, restored and expanded scores for the first three films in the HARRY POTTER series: HARRY POTTER AND THE SORCERER'S STONE (2001), HARRY POTTER AND THE CHAMBER OF SECRETS (2002) and HARRY POTTER AND THE PRISONER OF AZKABAN (2004). This deluxe presentation is composer approved and contains a bounty of previously unreleased music, featuring a total running time of just under eight hours (7:57)


Not.

:lol:


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> I imagine many thought with the kind of CV John Wetton had he was virtually slumming it by joining Uriah Heep, but as he was at something of a loose end after Roxy Music's 1975 tour no-one can blame him for wanting to carry on working. That said, I for one couldn't blame him for leaving Uriah Heep when he did either - _High and Mighty_ was awful compared to _Return to Fantasy_.


https://www.loudersound.com/features/uriah-heep-and-the-slow-road-to-ruin

"High And Mighty still sharply divides the Heep fraternity into two camps, the minority who love it, and the rest. Hensley himself remains enamoured with it, partly because "It felt like making a solo album with the band. Nobody else had any songs, so John Wetton and I found a musical area where we were compatible. But the album was a commercial failure because it bore no real relationship to a Uriah Heep album."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uriah_Heep_(band)

"In July 1976, after the final show of a Spanish tour, Byron was sacked. Soon bassist John Wetton announced he was quitting. Obviously he was not comfortable in the band, nor were his colleagues with him. Hensley later explained, "When he joined, we thought that we could replace a great bass player (Thain) with another great bass player, but we ignored the personality factor, which is crucial. It was like grafting on a new piece of skin but it just didn't work-the body rejected it."

Take a listen to this once again - 45 years after it's release - and see if you still feel the same - To me, it sounds better now than it did then for some odd reason.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In fact, SF, I'll give the whole _High and Mighty_ album a listen when I have a belated UH binge once I've done my punk/new wave/post-punk thing. I bought the album out of loyalty but in truth I never liked it, nor much else which followed. I just think by 1974-75 they had gone as far as they could in terms of being on top of their game, but of those first-wave hard rock/heavy rock bands which sprung up in the late 60s they were in good company.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Wishbone Ash*... Yet another group (along with *Uriah Heep*) to have 12 releases in my collection ranging from 1970's "Wishbone Ash" to 1982's "Twin Barrels Burning".

"Wishbone Ash are noted for their extensive use of harmony twin lead guitars, which had been attracting electric blues bands since Jeff Beck and Jimmy Page had played together in the Yardbirds in 1966.

Their contributions helped Andy Powell and Ted Turner to be voted *"Two of the Ten Most Important Guitarists in Rock History"* (Traffic magazine 1989), and to appear in the *"Top 20 Guitarists of All Time"* (Rolling Stone). Melody Maker (1972) described Powell and Turner as "the most interesting two guitar team since the days when Beck and Page graced The Yardbirds". Several notable bands have cited Wishbone Ash as an influence, including Iron Maiden, Van Halen, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Thin Lizzy, Metallica, Dream Theater, Overkill and Opeth.

I'm listening to release number 11 - 1981's "Number The Brave" - which brings us right back to *John Wetto**n* who went from Family to King Crimson to Roxy Music to *Uriah Heep* to UK to Jack-Knife and then on to *Wishbone Ash*.









*Wishbone Ash - "Number the Brave" - 1981*






Complex bass lines and lead vocal from Wetton with the classic twin guitars interplay courtesy of Andy Powell and Laurie Wisefield (who replaced Ted Turner in 1974).

And following it with release number 12 - 1982's "Twin Barrels Burning" which, oddly enough, brings us to yet another former *Uriah Hee*p bassist - *Trevor Bolden* who went from David Bowie (Hunky Dory, The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust, Alladin Sane, and Pin Ups) to a miscellany of solo artists to *Uriah Heep* (from '76 through '81 and again from 1983 until his death in 2013) - to *Wishbone Ash*.

(Firefly (1977), Innocent Victim (1977), Fallen Angel (1978), Conquest (1980), Equator (1985), Live in Europe 1979, et al.









*Wishbone Ash - "Twin Barrels Burning" - 1982*

"Twin Barrels Burning" was the highest charting Wishbone Ash album in years, reaching No. 22 in the UK Albums Chart. Conversely, it was the final album to appear in that listing to date.

It's a solid album with all of the trademark "Wishbone Ash" elements and it stands the test of time four decades later but rather than feature a selection from this album - If you're really interested you can click on this link -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdSsAj-Nxz3WlqZoCc_neVRI2ORlp-MJk

and sample any one of the 9 tunes.

I thought that I would instead feature what many consider to be the quintessential Wishbone Ash tune - from 1972's "Argus" -






And thus, in conclusion, *Uriah Hee*p had the privilege of providing a home for three outstanding bassists - original member *Gary Thain, John Wetton, and Trevor Bolden*. It would have been "providing a home for *four* outstanding bassists but *Jaco Pastorius* apparently couldn't get a UK work visa.


----------



## starthrower

I dug out this one for a revisit. Some very tasty Hammond B-3 driven original blues featuring an all star line-up including Duke Robillard, Bernard Purdie, Houston Person, and Johnny B. Gaydon. Sugar Blue plays harp on one track. High end recording too!


----------



## Gothos

Uriah Heep and Wishbone Ash?You're preaching to the choir my son.You're preaching to the choir...


----------



## Gothos

I've really grown to enjoy Cajun music.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Psychobilly from Tiger Army:


----------



## Shaughnessy

Peter Jackson offers a sneak peek of The Beatles: Get Back film


----------



## starthrower

I'm spinning the bonus studio tracks disc which is loaded with great tunes.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite Nevermore song. Warrel Dane was a fabulous singer and frontman! Love his voice <3 Of course Jeff Loomis is a bit awesome too!


----------



## Gothos

Mingus meets Herb Alpert?
Not bloody likely.


----------



## Gothos

This album is a classic.


----------



## SanAntone

Gothos said:


> View attachment 149124
> 
> 
> This album is a classic.


There are two follow-ups, also excellent.

Vol. 2









Vol. 3


----------



## Flamme




----------



## senza sordino

Saturday afternoon while preparing for the work week ahead, and making bread.

Chicago V (June 1972)









Eagles Desperado (April 1973)









Santana Caravanserai (October 1972)









Frank Zappa The Grand Wazoo (November 1972)









The Allman Brothers Band Live at the Fillmore East (July 1971)


----------



## Colin M

Saturday in the park I think it was the Fourth of July : ). Great tune Senza. I was listening to Joni Mitchell Cactus Tree.


----------



## Gothos

SanAntone said:


> There are two follow-ups, also excellent.


I wasn't aware of that.Thank you for the heads up.
I will have a look for them.


----------



## Gothos

This is an O.K. album,but for me Fleetwood Mac was at it's best
with Peter Green.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

THE WATER IS WIDE
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone
Brad Mehldau - piano
John Abercrombie - guitar
Larry Grenadier - double-bass
Billy Higgins - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

1997
Bobo Stenson / Anders Jormin / Billy Hart

A nice find at the local record store used bin yesterday.


----------



## pmsummer

LAST DANCE
*Keith Jarrett* - piano
*Charlie Haden* - double-bass
_
ECM_


----------



## Shaughnessy

Planning out the next week - one album per day - 









*Elvis Costello - "Hey Clockface" - 2020*









*Roy Harper - "Man and Myth" - 2013*









*Robyn Hitchcock - "Robyn Hitchcock" - 2017*









*Bill Nelson - "New Vibrato Wonderland" - 2020*









*Richard Thompson - "13 Rivers" - 2018*


----------



## ELbowe

*So this is where everybody is...?
I'm just taking a Bach break……with

George Shearing ‎- The George Shearing Collection : 1939 -58
Acrobat Music 4 CD, Compilation 2012

And a few Blue Notes:

Cassandra Wilson ‎- Silver Pony
Blue Note CD, 2010

Joe Henderson ‎- Our Thing
Blue Note ‎RVG Edition CD 1989 … Originally issued as Blue Note BLP 4152
Recorded on September 9, 1963 at the Van Gelder Sudio, Englewood Cliff, New Jersey.*


----------



## ELbowe

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 148716
> 
> I was happily listening to Beethoven piano sonatas while reading "best albums of 2020"...Ended up with this then. I guess it's pop with some ambient elements (wikipedia says synth-pop/art rock). I like it, but don't often listen to these guys. Fun fact is they were among the first Norwegian black metal bands in the early 90's.


*Interesting cover ...a famous image from The Passion of Joan of Arc, 1928 ...just saw this film before Christmas....fully restored with a soundtrack ...memorable viewing especially the actress depicted here!*


----------



## senza sordino

Neil Young Harvest (February 1972) Terrific









Steely Dan Can't Buy a Thrill (November 1972) Excellent. 









Chicago VI (June 1973) Pretty good in places, but hints of their banality to come. 









Frank Zappa Waka / Jawaka (July 1972) Great. 









Joni Mitchell Court and Spark (January 1974) Fantastic. This album takes me back to a very specific time and place. We emigrated to Canada the year after this was released. It was all over the radio when we arrived.


----------



## ELbowe

senza sordino said:


> Neil Young Harvest (February 1972) Terrific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steely Dan Can't Buy a Thrill (November 1972) Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago VI (June 1973) Pretty good in places, but hints of their banality to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Zappa Waka / Jawaka (July 1972) Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joni Mitchell Court and Spark (January 1974) Fantastic. This album takes me back to a very specific time and place. We emigrated to Canada the year after this was released. It was all over the radio when we arrived.


*
I picked up a Rhino LP pressing of "Court and Spark" early last year before the lock-downs...great sound and a great classic album! *


----------



## starthrower

1971

A great band from Finland discovered by many on the west side of the pond decades later.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Rainbow - Rainbow Rising

Ritchie being Ritchie. Dio being Dio. Cozy being Cozy.


----------



## Dan Ante

ELbowe said:


> *So this is where everybody is...?
> I'm just taking a Bach break……with
> 
> George Shearing ‎- The George Shearing Collection : 1939 -58
> Acrobat Music 4 CD, Compilation 2012
> 
> And a few Blue Notes:
> 
> Cassandra Wilson ‎- Silver Pony
> Blue Note CD, 2010
> < suppose he is , I
> Joe Henderson ‎- Our Thing
> Blue Note ‎RVG Edition CD 1989 … Originally issued as Blue Note BLP 4152
> Recorded on September 9, 1963 at the Van Gelder Sudio, Englewood Cliff, New Jersey.*
> View attachment 149209
> View attachment 149210
> View attachment 149211
> View attachment 149212


*How interesting that you mention Georgr Shearing, he was one of my early musicians that I came accross in the 50s that set me on my Jazz journy I suppose he is concidered very mild today but I still enjoy his music, This is one of his compositions that became a jazz classic.  
*


----------



## Gothos

Although the name would suggest otherwise,Artful Dodger were a mid 70's
American band.They should have been a lot better known.
They were that good,IMHO.


----------



## ELbowe

Dan Ante said:


> *How interesting that you mention Georgr Shearing, he was one of my early musicians that I came accross in the 50s that set me on my Jazz journy I suppose he is concidered very mild today but I still enjoy his music, This is one of his compositions that became a jazz classic.
> *


*Yes!! that is a great tune! Marian McPartland, a great jazz pianist and commentator in her Public Radio (USA) weekly programme always spoke highly of him and his craft. I had the odd LP and found this CD set for $2.00 so it fills in the early years. He is at times lumped in with Dave Brubeck, another pianist that unfairly categorized as "soft" jazz. I heard one critic saying he loved The "Should be Named Paul Desmond" Quartet ...says it all. Maybe it is old age but I try be tolerant and have always had place in my collection for wildly different musicians from Eric Dolphy, Jaco Pastorius to "even" George Shearing~ Cheers! *


----------



## ELbowe

starthrower said:


> Recorded 1995
> 
> I was lucky to find an affordable CD copy in mint condition. This one, and Blue Sun which I picked up recently are excellent Towner albums.


*I had the pleasure to experience Ralph in concert late 70's(?) when he was with Oregon ....talk about progressive jazz....wonderful musician.*


----------



## Malx

Given today is the third Monday in January I thought it appropriate to play:

*New Order - Blue Monday*










For clarity - in the UK the third Monday in January has been given the title 'Blue Monday' as it is believed to be the most depressing day of the year.
I wasn't making any reference to Martin Luther King day in the US.


----------



## ELbowe

*The Mrs. thought I needed a boost so she grabbed a bunch of CDs at the Hospital Thrift Store hoping that there would be some of interest……she did very well (at .25 cents each): 
Dire Straits ‎- Money For Nothing on Vertigo CD Compilation 1988
Avishai Cohen Trio & Ensemble ‎- At Home. On Sunnyside CD 2005
Rave On Buddy Holly Various Artists on Label Fantasy CD 2011
George Gershwin ‎- The Piano Rolls Vol. 2 Nonesuch ‎ CD Germany 1995*


----------



## Flamme




----------



## jim prideaux

The Blue Nile.

Peace at Last.

Magnificently reassuring album ( for some reason)


----------



## Aerobat

*A little senegalese flavour*


----------



## Malx

I fancied playing a disc that always makes me smile - so I did!

*Sweetheart of the Rodeo - The Byrds*


----------



## Flamme

Pass the whip


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just heard Bathory for the first time and it was wild, fast and noisy! Thumbs up!! I think it's a one man band and very influential early extreme metal. The album I heard was Blood Fire Death and the track "A Fine Day to Die" was awesome. \m/


----------



## Gothos

Ella is magnificent no matter who she is paired with.(Basie's no slouch either,mind.)


----------



## Gothos

Seventies rock.


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos! _* Ella is magnificent no matter who she is paired with.(Basie's no slouch either,mind.)*_

Bonus... this is arranged by Quincy Jones!!! Had the pleasure of seeing these perform together in the 80s when Pablo records had their tour series. Memorable especially the Basis "Swing".... the previous year the Count and his band played solo ..poor Freddie Green played his heart out albeit a little worse for the wear (if you get my meaning!)....In one year saw Mel Lewis/Thad Jones Big Band, The Count, Woody Herman's Herd, and Akioshi Big Band !! Those were the days !!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dua Lipa! I love it <3 She's very popular on spotify, over 63 million monthly listeners (I'm one). Several of her songs have over a billion listens! I'm impressed. Watched 2 videos from a live performance on SNL. Fun Big Show!!! The music is a bit like disco, so retro while still being hip modern pop


----------



## starthrower

1973

I just got this one and it sounds very contemporary and not dated at all. Good songs and inspired performances from Tim.


----------



## Merl

Crank this one up and let Sonny's Burning blast through your speakers. Not for the faint-hearted and not one of Mrs Merl's faves but deffo one of mine.


----------



## Gothos

Another jazz great whose playing belied his youth.


----------



## ELbowe

*After all the Haydn string quartets needed a break....I was tidying up my Cannonball Collection and have had these on the CD player:
The Cannonball Adderley Quintet ‎- Them Dirty Blues
Riverside 1960

In the Land of Hi-Fi 
EmArcy 1956

Somethin' Else 
Blue Note 1595, 1958*


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos said:


> View attachment 149398
> 
> 
> Another jazz great whose playing belied his youth.


*Kicking myself as I missed out on getting this is vinyl reissue last year...in the Blue Note Tone Poet Series Vinyl!*


----------



## ELbowe

jim prideaux said:


> The Blue Nile.
> 
> Peace at Last.
> 
> Magnificently reassuring album ( for some reason)


Jim! I never heard of the group or their music ..I just looked them up on YouTube and listened to the whole album "reassuring" is an excellent word..great to discover new (to me) music ..they are very good!! Thank you !


----------



## Dan Ante

ELbowe said:


> *After all the Haydn string quartets needed a break....I was tidying up my Cannonball Collection and have had these on the CD player:
> The Cannonball Adderley Quintet ‎- Them Dirty Blues
> Riverside 1960
> 
> In the Land of Hi-Fi
> EmArcy 1956
> 
> Somethin' Else
> Blue Note 1595, 1958*
> View attachment 149399
> View attachment 149400
> View attachment 149401


Thanks for reminding me of Mr Adderley I have a few of his CDs which will provide my evenings listening..


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

A blues giant.Just ask Led Zepplin.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

For me,this album is a German prog rock classic!


----------



## starthrower

I just received this beautiful five disc box. Listening to the first album recorded in 1974. Features Palle Mikkelborg-trumpet, Charlie Mariano- woodwinds, Jasper Van't Hoff-keyboards, Gerry Brown-drums, John Lee-bass.


----------



## ELbowe

*A few more .25 cent finds:

A few local girls: Turbulent Indigo
Joni Mitchell (Summer home locally (since 1980s) but we haven't seen her in about three or four years due to her illness)
Reprise CD, 1994
And "local girl done well" 
Quiet Nights: Diana Krall ‎
Verve CD, 2009
while I haven't totally forgiven her for a severely truncated concert (early 1990s) when for a steep ticket price (in those days!) she performed for just over 40 minutes …one of my pet peeves especially after experiencing Pat Metheny, Lyle Mays etc for over two and half hours! 
I have a few Porter songbook CDs and some of these are duplicates but don't have the Blossom Dearie or Lena Horn numbers: 
Night And Day - The Cole Porter Songbook (Various)
Cole Porter Verve CD, Compilation 1990*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

NEW CHAUTAUQUA
*Pat Metheny* - solo guitar(s)
_
ECM_


----------



## SanAntone

*The Breeze - Eric Clapton and Friends
*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Genesis - Selling England by the Pound

B.B. King - Live in Cook County Jail - Worth it just for a great version of The Thrill is Gone


----------



## Gothos

On a bit of a prog kick just now.


----------



## ELbowe

*I can hear the groans from here!!!! ! The "Velvet Fog" is great!!!
The Great American Songbook (Live At Michael's Pub)
Mel Tormé ‎- Telarc Jazz ‎- CD- 1993*


----------



## ELbowe

starthrower said:


> View attachment 149494
> 
> 
> View attachment 149495
> 
> 
> I just received this beautiful five disc box. Listening to the first album recorded in 1974. Features Palle Mikkelborg-trumpet, Charlie Mariano- woodwinds, Jasper Van't Hoff-keyboards, Gerry Brown-drums, John Lee-bass.


*I initially couldn't place him but when I googled....wow!! He played with some greats.... I was wondering if he toured with Stéphane Grappelli but then I recalled the two times I saw him live he had Joe Pass on guitar! Niels-Henning Ørsted Pedersen was part of that package tour also. Thanks for the prompt. *


----------



## starthrower

ELbowe said:


> *I initially couldn't place him but when I googled....wow!! He played with some greats.... I was wondering if he toured with Stéphane Grappelli but then I recalled the two times I saw him live he had Joe Pass on guitar! Niels-Henning Ørsted Pedersen was part of that package tour also. Thanks for the prompt. *


Yeah, he got more into straight jazz later on. If you enjoy acoustic guitar, check out his superb duo albums with Larry Coryell. Titles are Twin House, and Splendid.


----------



## Barbebleu

Lucinda Williams -

Bob’s Back Pages: A Night of Bob Dylan Songs
Dark Side of Life: Loose Ends & Scattered Songs
Funny How Time Slips Away: A Night of 60’s Country Classics
Running’ Down a Dream: A Tribute to Tom Petty
Southern Soul: From Memphis to Muscle Shoals

Some great live stuff and an excellent outtakes album.


----------



## starthrower

An early Ponty release re-issued from MPS. Features Philip Catherine, Joachim Kuhn, among others.


----------



## ELbowe

*So thankful I was on the ball when this was reissued 2019
In 'N Out
Joe Henderson ‎
Blue Note 80 Vinyl Reissue Series -LP, Album, Reissue, Stereo, 180g 2019*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just became a Dua Lipa fan! I mean that I love her songs <3


----------



## Conrad2

Currently listening to The Soft Bulletin by The Flaming Lips, which is released in 1999. 







I'm thankful that my friend recommended me this album, because I loved it!


----------



## regenmusic

Fairport Convention Chelsea Morning


----------



## Gothos

I haven't made up my mind about this one.


----------



## tdc

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just became a Dua Lipa fan! I mean that I love her songs <3


I like her too, been listening to this lately:






Also some of The Cars live:


----------



## Gothos

A little bit of the blues this morning.


----------



## starthrower

2015 compilation from the eccentric Norwegian jazz vocalist.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> 2015 compilation from the eccentric Norwegian jazz vocalist.


I've got some stuff of hers on ECM with John Surman and Terje Rypdal. Very eighties, very ECM!


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> I've got some stuff of hers on ECM with John Surman and Terje Rypdal. Very eighties, very ECM!


By coincidence, the tune playing at the moment is Images In Glass with Surman.


----------



## Gothos

Lee Konitz is an underappreciated player IMHO.


----------



## Gothos

Another 1$ purchase from the Goodwill shop.


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos said:


> View attachment 149696
> View attachment 149697
> 
> 
> Another 1$ purchase from the Goodwill shop.


*A Donald Fagan item I wasnt aware of....Thanks!!*


----------



## ELbowe

*Mellow morning with more .25 cent finds. 
Perfectly Frank
Tony Bennett with The Ralph Sharon Trio
Columbia CD 1992

I have most of these already but nice to have in one spot.
Stepping Out - The Very Best Of Joe Jackson
A&M CD 1990*


----------



## Gothos

You can hear some of the the roots of rock'n'roll in this album.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Conrad2

Night Falls Over Kortedala
Artist: Jens Lekman
Label: Secretly Canadian
Released Year: 2007








My favorite track so far is "Sipping on the Sweet Nectar"


----------



## starthrower

Slim always cracks me up! And he was a fine musician.


----------



## Gothos

An excellent collaboration.


----------



## starthrower

Gothos said:


> View attachment 149663
> 
> 
> Lee Konitz is an underappreciated player IMHO.


Palo Alto is a favorite. Such a neat tune with a beautiful melody.


----------



## ELbowe

*Thinking of big bands last night and as always Woody comes to mind, bought this LP just after seeing him and his "Young Thundering Herd" in concert for the first time…. Recall his Herd was a great mix of very young and veteran older players. Trying to give an updated sound he added electric guitar Phil Upchurch and Donny Hathaway Organ. The great Sal Nistico lead the saxes with Frank Vicari. One of the best concerts I ever saw and he played for over 2 ½ hours.

Heavy Exposure
Woody Herman ‎& The Herd
Cadet LP, 1969 Recorded at Ter Mar Studios Chicago September 2/3 1969.

And with his quartet:
Swing Low, Sweet Clarinet
The Woody Herman Quartet
Philips LP, Album, Mono, 1962*


----------



## Conrad2

Both Directions at Once: The Lost Album (Deluxe Version)
Artist: John Coltrane
Label: Impulse!
Released Year: 2018


----------



## Conrad2

Fleet Foxes
Artist: Fleet Foxes
Label: Sub Pop
Released Year: 2008


----------



## ELbowe

Conrad2 said:


> Both Directions at Once: The Lost Album (Deluxe Version)
> Artist: John Coltrane
> Label: Impulse!
> Released Year: 2018
> View attachment 149769


Very Nice!! Did you get the LPs or CDs set.....? I was lucky enough to get the five LP set ("1963: New Directions" Title) ...so glad I did ...price is beyond me now.


----------



## Barbebleu

Glenn Jones - Against Which The Sea Continually Beats. Fabulous American Primitive guitar in the great John Fahey tradition.


----------



## Gothos

Another excellent compilation in this series.


----------



## Conrad2

ELbowe said:


> Very Nice!! Did you get the LPs or CDs set.....? I was lucky enough to get the five LP set ("1963: New Directions" Title) ...so glad I did ...price is beyond me now.


Unfortunately, I only streamed this record on Tidal. *In the future*, I planned to buy LPs and Vinyl, once I have enough knowledge to take care of the records and discern which ones I like from the overwhelming catalogues.

I'm glad that you got the five LP set, because when I looked online, the price is at least $150, which seems to me, a expensive buy. You must have got a bargain.


----------



## Conrad2

Barbebleu said:


> Glenn Jones - Against Which The Sea Continually Beats. Fabulous American Primitive guitar in the great John Fahey tradition.


After reading your post, I listened to the 2007 release by Strange Attractors Audio House. I'm glade to do so, because what a marvelous album it was. I enjoyed listening to it. Thank you. 









What other folk albums do you recommend?


----------



## Gothos

I've heard Ry Cooder referred to as a musician's musician.
Like John Prine,he's also an an American original.
This is one of my favourite Cooder albums.


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> After reading your post, I listened to the 2007 release by Strange Attractors Audio House. I'm glade to do so, because what a marvelous album it was. I enjoyed listening to it. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 149783
> 
> 
> What other folk albums do you recommend?


I'll get back to you on this. At the moment I'm listening to the quite wonderful Korngold Violin Concerto played by Andrew Haveron and the RTE Concert Orchestra. Thrilling music.


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> After reading your post, I listened to the 2007 release by Strange Attractors Audio House. I'm glade to do so, because what a marvelous album it was. I enjoyed listening to it. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 149783
> 
> 
> What other folk albums do you recommend?


Try these. 
Nathan Salsburg - Hard For to Win and Can't Be Won. 
Gwenifer Raymond - You Never Were Much of a Dancer. 
Marisa Anderson - Cloud Corner.

These three artists and a few others I would say are part of the new wave in acoustic guitar, harking back to Fahey but taking it a bit further.


----------



## ELbowe

Conrad2 said:


> Unfortunately, I only streamed this record on Tidal. *In the future*, I planned to buy LPs and Vinyl, once I have enough knowledge to take care of the records and discern which ones I like from the overwhelming catalogues.
> 
> I'm glad that you got the five LP set, because when I looked online, the price is at least $150, which seems to me, a expensive buy. You must have got a bargain.


Yes a pre-order deal was a steal...WOW $150 plus postage (it is heavy!!). I rarely buy new LPs these days ...much too expensive! The odd re-issue of Blue Note (Tone Poets) can be a good deal but you must act fast; within days it can double!! Be cautious.... the LP hole can swallow you up if you are not careful!!!


----------



## Conrad2

Barbebleu said:


> Try these.
> Nathan Salsburg - Hard For to Win and Can't Be Won.
> Gwenifer Raymond - You Never Were Much of a Dancer.
> Marisa Anderson - Cloud Corner.
> 
> These three artists and a few others I would say are part of the new wave in acoustic guitar, harking back to Fahey but taking it a bit further.


Thank you for your recommendations! You've expanded my horizon.


----------



## Conrad2

ELbowe said:


> Yes a pre-order deal was a steal...WOW $150 plus postage (it is heavy!!). I rarely buy new LPs these days ...much too expensive! The odd re-issue of Blue Note (Tone Poets) can be a good deal but you must act fast; within days it can double!! Be cautious.... the LP hole can swallow you up if you are not careful!!!


Thanks for the suggestion! I will keep the re-issue of Blue Note by Tone Poets in mind.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute, and finishing up at home:


----------



## Gothos

And yet more Ry Cooder.


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> Thank you for your recommendations! You've expanded my horizon.


I would add Jack Rose and Daniel Bachman to the list.


----------



## Conrad2

Barbebleu said:


> I would add Jack Rose and Daniel Bachman to the list.


Ah, you're too kind! 
I have listened to Hard for to Win and Can't be Won by Nathan Salsburg, and I really enjoy the record. Thank you. I'm beginning to listen to John Fahey, and I'm hooked. I just finished the Transfiguration of Blind Joe Death.

I will search for the artists you just suggested too. What albums by these artist do you enjoyed, and suggested for me to listen? 
Once again, thank you for introducing me a genre that I didn't know existed. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Conrad2

The Transfiguration of Blind Joe Death
Artist: John Fahey 
Label: Riverboat Records 
Released Year: 1964


----------



## Conrad2

Carrie & Lowell
Sufjan Stevens
Label: Asthmatic Kitty
Release Year: 2015


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> Ah, you're too kind!
> I have listened to Hard for to Win and Can't be Won by Nathan Salsburg, and I really enjoy the record. Thank you. I'm beginning to listen to John Fahey, and I'm hooked. I just finished the Transfiguration of Blind Joe Death.
> 
> I will search for the artists you just suggested too. What albums by these artist do you enjoyed, and suggested for me to listen?
> Once again, thank you for introducing me a genre that I didn't know existed. I really appreciate it.


Seven Pines for Bachman if you can find it. Bandcamp is a good source for Bachman.

Kensington Blues is a good stepping in point for Jack Rose. But really anything at all by Jack. Sadly he died of a heart attack in 2009.


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> Ah, you're too kind!
> I have listened to Hard for to Win and Can't be Won by Nathan Salsburg, and I really enjoy the record. Thank you. I'm beginning to listen to John Fahey, and I'm hooked. I just finished the Transfiguration of Blind Joe Death.
> 
> I will search for the artists you just suggested too. What albums by these artist do you enjoyed, and suggested for me to listen?
> Once again, thank you for introducing me a genre that I didn't know existed. I really appreciate it.


Transfiguration was my introduction to the wonderful John Fahey. There's some fabulous concert footage on YouTube.


----------



## ELbowe

Barbebleu said:


> Try these.
> Nathan Salsburg - Hard For to Win and Can't Be Won.
> Gwenifer Raymond - You Never Were Much of a Dancer.
> Marisa Anderson - Cloud Corner.
> 
> These three artists and a few others I would say are part of the new wave in acoustic guitar, harking back to Fahey but taking it a bit further.


Excuse me for sticking my oar in.... while I am unfamiliar with all of the above except Fahey would Bert Jansch & John Renbourn (Pentangle) fit the bill? Just have a soft spot for them from the 60's and their out of this world artistry. Cheers


----------



## ELbowe

*Reminiscing !!!!
Pentangle: The Collection
Castle Communications 2 LP, Album, Compilation
UK 1988
*


----------



## ELbowe

"...At the moment I’m listening to the quite wonderful Korngold Violin Concerto played by Andrew Haveron and the RTE Concert Orchestra. Thrilling music..."
Barbebleu! By the by....Was that on RTE Radio or TV? Thanks.


----------



## Conrad2

Barbebleu said:


> Seven Pines for Bachman if you can find it. Bandcamp is a good source for Bachman.
> 
> Kensington Blues is a good stepping in point for Jack Rose. But really anything at all by Jack. Sadly he died of a heart attack in 2009.


Thank you for the recommendations! I have added them to my playlist.

It's sad to learn that Jack Rose, a talented guitarist, die so young. Oh, what he might have achieved if he is still alive. What a terrible lost.


----------



## Barbebleu

ELbowe said:


> "...At the moment I'm listening to the quite wonderful Korngold Violin Concerto played by Andrew Haveron and the RTE Concert Orchestra. Thrilling music..."
> Barbebleu! By the by....Was that on RTE Radio or TV? Thanks.


Amazon Music Unlimited I'm afraid.


----------



## Barbebleu

ELbowe said:


> Excuse me for sticking my oar in.... while I am unfamiliar with all of the above except Fahey would Bert Jansch & John Renbourn (Pentangle) fit the bill? Just have a soft spot for them from the 60's and their out of this world artistry. Cheers


They're a bit of a different type of instrumentalists. More song focused than American Primitive but still well worth hearing. Their first album, Bert & John, gives a fair idea of what they're like.


----------



## Gothos

Nowadays the cigarette smoke would Photoshopped out.


----------



## starthrower

Gothos said:


> View attachment 149835
> 
> 
> Nowadays the cigarette smoke would Photoshopped out.


And all the seedy jazz clubs turned into Starbucks outlets. The antiseptic cultural experience.


----------



## Conrad2

The Koln Concert
Keith Jarrett
Label: ECM
Release Year: 1975


----------



## Conrad2

Mingus Ah Um
Charles Mingus
Label: Columbia
Release Year: 1958


----------



## Gothos

Conrad2 said:


> Mingus Ah Um
> Charles Mingus
> Label: Columbia
> Release Year: 1958


My first Mingus album,and still my favourite.


----------



## Conrad2

Gothos said:


> My first Mingus album,and still my favourite.


What a coincidence! This is my first time listening to Mingus, and so far I really enjoyed it. If I may ask, what is your second favorite album by Mingus, and what other artist are similar to him and of the same caliber? I love discovering new works that I cherished later on.


----------



## ELbowe

Conrad2 said:


> What a coincidence! This is my first time listening to Mingus, and so far I really enjoyed it. If I may ask, what is your second favorite album by Mingus, and what other artist are similar to him and of the same caliber? I love discovering new works that I cherished later on.


*Just thought I would add my 2 pennies. ..please excuse! If you wish to explore another challenging performer you may wish to try Rahsaan Roland Kirk. Please don't be fooled by those who consider him a gimmick with the multi-instrumentation he is much bigger than that and was a great jazz performer. 
These are two of my favourites especially "Copenhagen" 
As to the Charles Mingus journey "Mingus Ah Um"is a classic, my favourite also, and a great start. I like these two pictured below where he stretches more but not so far as loosing anyone. He can be accessible and at times bordering on the impenetrable but rewarding non the less. I was privileged to see him live in a tiny club not long before he passed. He was visiting Joni Mitchell at her place up here and while working on a project agreed to a few small gigs, as expected he was grumpy but no denying his presence. Bon Voyage!!*


----------



## Conrad2

ELbowe said:


> *Just thought I would add my 2 pennies. ..please excuse! If you wish to explore another challenging performer you may wish to try Rahsaan Roland Kirk. Please don't be fooled by those who consider him a gimmick with the multi-instrumentation he is much bigger than that and was a great jazz performer.
> These are two of my favourites especially "Copenhagen"
> As to the Charles Mingus journey "Mingus Ah Um"is a classic, my favourite also, and a great start. I like these two pictured below where he stretches more but not so far as loosing anyone. He can be accessible and at times bordering on the impenetrable but rewarding non the less. I was privileged to see him live in a tiny club not long before he passed. He was visiting Joni Mitchell at her place up here and while working on a project agreed to a few small gigs, as expected he was grumpy but no denying his presence. Bon Voyage!!*
> View attachment 149885
> View attachment 149886
> View attachment 149887
> View attachment 149888


Thank you for the recommendation, I will look for these records and add them to my playlist. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Gothos

Conrad2 said:


> What a coincidence! This is my first time listening to Mingus, and so far I really enjoyed it. If I may ask, what is your second favorite album by Mingus, and what other artist are similar to him and of the same caliber? I love discovering new works that I cherished later on.


I see ELBowe has listed 2 Mingus albums.I have the Black Saint album and it is a good one.I don't think you 
will go too far wrong with any Mingus album you choose.He's that good IMHO.
Anyway here are a couple more for your consideration:


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3 playing now.An excellent collection.A wee bit of trivia regarding this collection.

Track 16 "To Know Him Is To Love Him" on Disc 2 features David Bowie on saxophone.

Track 9 on Disc 3 "New York Girls" features Peter Sellars on ukelele(and assorted comic voices).


----------



## Conrad2

Gothos said:


> I see ELBowe has listed 2 Mingus albums.I have the Black Saint album and it is a good one.I don't think you
> will go too far wrong with any Mingus album you choose.He's that good IMHO.
> Anyway here are a couple more for your consideration:
> 
> View attachment 149904
> View attachment 149905


Thanks! I will add these records to my playlist. I am having a wonderful time on my Mangus journey.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Had to put on Mr. Crowley today and then I had to hear Crazy Train...3 times different recordings ❤❤❤


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Justin Trudeau* - Joe's Garage


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> *Justin Trudeau* - Joe's Garage


I didn't know until years later that this was blackface - I assumed it was supposed to be engine oil what with the garage premise. Oh, how guileless one could be as a teenager...


----------



## Conrad2

The Ballad of the Fallen
Charlie Haden and Carla Bley
Label: ECM
Release Year: 1982


----------



## Conrad2

If You're Feeling Sinister
Belle & Sebastian
Label: Jeepstar
Release Year: 1996


----------



## Barbebleu

Revolutionary Love - great new album from Ani DiFranco.


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> The Ballad of the Fallen
> Charlie Haden and Carla Bley
> Label: ECM
> Release Year: 1982


I love the Liberation Music Orchestra.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> I didn't know until years later that this was blackface - I assumed it was supposed to be engine oil what with the garage premise. Oh, how guileless one could be as a teenager...


I always thought it was motor oil. But there are competing theories, including FZ being ironic and/or provocative - We'll never know .....


----------



## Art Rock

Natalie Merchant - Natalie Merchant (2014)

Still continuing my project to set up my own pop/rock albums Hall of Fame, in chronological order - currently doing 2014. This is the 3d NM album to make the list, which currently contains 477 albums.


----------



## Art Rock

The Road of Bones - IQ (2014)

Another one for the list - top notch neo-prog.


----------



## Gothos

Not my favourite John Prine album to be honest.


----------



## ELbowe

*The Real McCoy!!!!*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite rock band.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Frank Zappa - Titties and Beer

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## pmsummer

EMPATHY
A SIMPLE MATTER OF CONVICTION*
*Bill Evans* - piano
*Shelly Manne* - drums
Monty Budwig - bass
Eddie Gomez - bass*
_
Verve_


----------



## senza sordino

As mentioned on the classical music listening thread, I'm far behind posting here.

Here's what I've listened to recently. Nothing new, just familiar and invigorating.

Frank Zappa Over-Nite Sensation (September 1973)









The Weather Report Mysterious Traveler (March 1974) 









Chicago VII (March 1974)









Herbie Hancock Headhunters (October 1973)









Steely Dan Pretzel Logic (February 1974)


----------



## Conrad2

A Crow Looked at Me
Mount Eerie
Label: P.W. Elverum & Sun Ltd.
Release Year: 2017








Phil Elverum, known as the penname as Mount Eerie, wrote and recorded this album after his wife died. Very personal, intimate, and raw singing. No, singing doesn't fit that description, it feels like I'm reading his diary. Simple, yet haunting lyrics and melody.


----------



## Art Rock

Unrepentant Geraldines (Tori Amos, 2014)

My third favourite Tori album, and all three would make my top 10.


----------



## regenmusic

Vangelis - Nucleogenesis, parts 1 & 2 (1976)

This actually is classical but not yet accepted as such.


----------



## Gothos

Playing(and really enjoying Disc 1).


----------



## ELbowe

Cleaning old LPs and listening to more McCoy (with Eric Dolphy in live 1961 Munich sessions, sound is very poor (the hat-check girl may have recorded it under someones deposited gaberdine over-coat!) and a lot of Eric Dolphy:


----------



## pmsummer

THREE FORKS OF CHEAT
*Trapezoid*

_Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

LIVE
The Paul Desmond Quartet
*Paul Desmond* - saxophone
Ed Bickert - electric guitar
Don Thompson - double bass
Jerry Fuller - drums
_
A&M Horizon_


----------



## Conrad2

Name: Blue Train 
Artist: John Coltrane
Label: Blue Note Records
Release Year: 1957


----------



## Conrad2

Name: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady
Artist: Charles Mingus
Label: Impulse!
Release Year: 1963


----------



## tdc

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Live at the New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Festival 2012


----------



## Art Rock

Elpintor (Interpol, 2014)










Cleopatra (Kayak, 2014)










Sparks (Imogen Heap, 2014)

Three candidates for my list that eventually won't make it.


----------



## regenmusic

Tarkus - Emerson, Lake & Palmer [1971] (HD)


----------



## Gothos

Another of my jazz favourites.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part seven for mid-late afternoon.

Killing Joke - _Killing Joke_ (1980 debut album, plus one non-album single, one non-album b-side and three previously unreleased alternative versions)










Killing Joke - _Revelations_ (third album from 1982, plus one alternative version bonus track):










New Model Army - _No Rest for the Wicked_ (second album from 1985):


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos said:


> View attachment 150072
> 
> 
> Another of my jazz favourites.


*I vividly remember seeing this LP cover when it first came out in late 60s, I was in Europe then and I wondered how it had slipped last the authorities with the "props". However there were only about half a dozen who frequented the Jazz bins in the music store and we were not going to complain...we just wished we could afford to buy it !!!!!*


----------



## ELbowe

*While I am behind in my Classical listening schedule with Poulenc Box on right now; I plan to listen to these later…Benny (4 CD) and Cassandra (both …25 Cents).*


----------



## pmsummer

SURREALISTIC PILLOW
*Jefferson Airplane*

_RCA Victor_


----------



## Barbebleu

Gothos said:


> View attachment 150072
> 
> 
> Another of my jazz favourites.


And what a brilliant sleeve!


----------



## ELbowe

pmsummer said:


> LIVE
> The Paul Desmond Quartet
> *Paul Desmond* - saxophone
> Ed Bickert - electric guitar
> Don Thompson - double bass
> Jerry Fuller - drums
> _
> A&M Horizon_


*
Just noticed the line up The Desmond-Bickert "Canadian Quartet" as they were affectionately known, backing Paul all great Canadian musicians....Ed a wonderful guitarist and local musician passed away 2019, what a distinguished career!! *


----------



## Barbebleu

elgars ghost said:


> Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part seven for mid-late afternoon.
> 
> Killing Joke - _Killing Joke_ (1980 debut album, plus one non-album single, one non-album b-side and three previously unreleased alternative versions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Joke - _Revelations_ (third album from 1982, plus one alternative version bonus track):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Model Army - _No Rest for the Wicked_ (second album from 1985):


Ah NMA. I believe in justice, I believe in vengeance, I believe in getting the b*******! Great stuff.


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 4.


----------



## pmsummer

TAKES OFF
*Jefferson Airplane*
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BATHING AT BAXTER'S
Jefferson Airplane

Sundazed via RCA Victor

mono


----------



## Gothos

Space rock rules!


----------



## Rogerx

Catching up with old memories

Eydie Gorme & Steve Lawrence...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 1.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to any rock music for several weeks but I need something to get me energized to head out and do some snow shoveling.


----------



## ELbowe

Nothing like a bit of Weather Report (especially with Jaco!)


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## pianozach

HenryPenfold said:


> I always thought it was motor oil. But there are competing theories, including FZ being ironic and/or provocative - We'll never know .....


No, it's motor oil, or makeup designed to look like motor oil, although either way it's a provocative "blackface" _allusion_. Zappa's 'blackface' merely 'hints'.

True blackface includes the very pointed bright red or white oversize lips. It will often include a curly wig, or perhaps even bunches of little pigtails


----------



## Malx

*Fresh Cream - Cream*
First non-classical music for a while - had to choose something classic, I still rate this up there with Disraeli Gears.


----------



## Malx

*On Stage - Loggins & Messina*
Another of those very fine live albums from the seventies.


----------



## Conrad2

Name: I Robot (Expanded Edition)
Artist: The Alan Parsons Project
Label: Arista 
Release Year: 2007


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ELbowe

Malx said:


> *Fresh Cream - Cream*
> First non-classical music for a while - had to choose something classic, I still rate this up there with Disraeli Gears.


*Great choice! Love this record, I recall buying it when it was already hole-punched and greatly discounted in 1971. I watched by sheer accident Cream Farewell Concert on BBC late 1969 a fantastic performance. The energy was off the charts (Ginger unlike any other drummer I had seen….black and white film (I think!). I had followed Jack Bruce and Eric Clapton from their time with John Mayell & The Bluesbreakers and have always felt Cream was the zenith of Eric's (and Jack) career. When I listen to some of his work in the follow decades (except maybe the Dominos) I cringe when thinking just how wonderful and unique he was when with Cream.*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gothos

War didn't need Eric Burdon.


----------



## Gothos

The last album of a great band.


----------



## ELbowe

*A soundtrack that really introduced me to Brazilian music (especially Baden Powell and Jobim) as well as great soundtrack by Francis Lai, bonus and a great film (1966) .."A Man and A Woman".
This 3 CD set one of the best CD sets I ever acquired…"The Man from Ipanema" (the music of Antonio Carlos Jobim) and being in a Brazilian mood I must play "Elis & Tom" with the beautiful and tragic Elis Regina (with A.C. Jobim)….some music critic once said "Águas De Março" ("Waters of March")is the best duet recording on record, even the outtakes are infectious(in a nice way). Felicidades!!!!!

*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love this song! <3 Me pretending to be a bit rebellious...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part eight.

999 - _999/Separates_ (first two albums, both from 1978):










The Pop Group - _Y_ (debut album from 1979, plus one non-album single and b-side):


----------



## Art Rock

I've done 2015, onward to the year 2016. January, a new album by Bowie followed two days later by the shock news of his death from liver cancer. Blackstar remains one of the very best albums of an artist who has been among my favourites for five decades.


----------



## ELbowe

*A Meeting of The Times
Rahsaan Roland Kirk & Al Hibbler 
Atlantic Records LP, Album, Stereo, 1972
I recall the day I found this gem, I was unsure how the two lads would meld....my doubts were soon put to rest.... It is a treasure. *


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Love that album! So much love and soul!


----------



## Gothos

"Weekend in L.A."
A classic live album.


----------



## regenmusic

You Can't Kill Me (Live At The Bataclan, Paris, France / 1973)

Some amazing live drumming.


----------



## Gothos

ELbowe said:


> *A Meeting of The Times
> Rahsaan Roland Kirk & Al Hibbler
> Atlantic Records LP, Album, Stereo, 1972
> I recall the day I found this gem, I was unsure how the two lads would meld....my doubts were soon put to rest.... It is a treasure. *
> View attachment 150223


The thing that struck me on my first hearing that album was Al Hibbler's voice.
Good album!


----------



## Barbebleu

Joni Mitchell - California 1972. Excellent.


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos said:


> The thing that struck me on my first hearing that album was Al Hibbler's voice.
> Good album!


Yes indeed very distinctive.....unusual pairing but it works well!!


----------



## pmsummer

THE TIME JUMPERS
*The Time Jumpers*
_
Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

THE CELTIC VIOL II
_Airs and Dances_
*O'Carolan - Nathaniel Gow - C. Hunter - D.R. McDonald - J.S. Skinner - Anonymous and Traditional Irish & Scottish*
_Jordi Savall_ - treble viol, lyra viol
Andrew Lawrence-King - Irish harp, Psalterium
Frank McGuire - bodhran
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## ELbowe

pmsummer said:


> THE CELTIC VIOL II
> _Airs and Dances_
> *O'Carolan - Nathaniel Gow - C. Hunter - D.R. McDonald - J.S. Skinner - Anonymous and Traditional Irish & Scottish*
> _Jordi Savall_ - treble viol, lyra viol
> Andrew Lawrence-King - Irish harp, Psalterium
> Frank McGuire - bodhran
> _
> Alia Vox_


Have been eyeing this for some time....I have most of Jordi's recordings but not this one....O'Carolan (the blind harpist) works are well known it would be interesting to hear Jordi's interpretation.


----------



## ldiat

Gothos said:


> View attachment 150226
> 
> 
> "Weekend in L.A."
> A classic live album.


a Pittsburgh, Pa. boy!!!


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## pmsummer

RAMS
_Original Soundtrack Album_
*Brian Eno*
_
Opal_


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 1.One of the most distinctive voices in soul.


----------



## ELbowe

*Miles to go before I sleep!
……Is this the best film soundtrack ever? Please Please if you get the opportunity to see it..do so….unforgettable the lengthy scene where Jeanne Moreau wanders the streets of Paris with Miles improvising in the background …stunning! 
And this recent (late 2019?) release….speaks for itself. *


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 1.


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos said:


> View attachment 150292
> View attachment 150293
> 
> 
> Playing Disc 1.


I think I remember these lads......but if I am correct didn't they dress in period costumes at the beginning of their career?


----------



## SanAntone

George Pegram

View attachment 150313


Some first rate old time mountain music from banjoist *George Pegram*.



> Artist Biography by Jason MacNeil
> 
> *George Franklin Pegram* was born and raised in Guilford County, a farming community that was rich in traditional music. Growing up as a teenager, the musician purchased his first Silvertone banjo for $15. He also met Zack Whitaker, a local promoter who organized fiddlers' conventions and showcases while Pegram was growing up. Also influenced by his uncle Clyde Pegram, George began perfecting the "double-thumbing" style of banjo playing, a three-finger movement that used single notes. At the age of 26, Pegram married Dorothy Louise Dick in Guilford County, then moved to Statesville. Upon entering the navy during the Second World War, Pegram lost one eye during the attack on Pearl Harbor. After working a variety of odd jobs in sawmills and furniture factories, the musician met Bascom Lamar Lunsford, a promoter of folk and "mountain" dance festivals. Needing additional acts to fill various folk festivals in North Carolina, Lunsford signed Pegram and recorded some of his material. Throughout the '50s, he performed with Clegg Garner, Okie Mountain Boys, and Corbett Bennett & His Mountain Dudes. In 1955, Pegram played with Walter "Red" Parhorn and more touring and performing continued.
> 
> In 1957, Kenneth Goldstein recorded the duo for Riverside Records. Known for his dynamic and exciting live show, Pegram won a series of annual awards at the Galax Fiddlers' Convention, including the Outstanding Individual Performer in both 1966 and 1969. In 1970, he released his self-titled debut album. The album was the first album ever released on the Boston-based Rounder Records. Pegram continued playing until 1974, with the Asheville Folk Festival that year being his last performance. In September 1974, Pegram died from bone cancer. In 1995, Rounder Records celebrated its silver anniversary by re-releasing the album with six additional tracks.


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon:

The Weather Report Black Market (March 1976) Fantastic. My collection. 









Chick Corea and Return to Forever Romantic Warrior (April 1976) My collection









Chicago VIII (March 1975), a couple of tracks really rock, especially when Terry Kath is let loose, the rest is not so good. I don't normally listen to any post seventh Chicago album. (Spotify)









Steely Dan Katy Lied (March 1975) (Spotify)









Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention One Size Fits All (June 1975). The first time listening to this, I really liked it. (Spotify)


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 7.
This is proving to be an excellent box set.I'm going to have to look for more
in the series.


----------



## Gothos

Mick Ronson made same good albums without Bowie as well.


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos said:


> View attachment 150331
> View attachment 150332
> 
> 
> Playing CD 7.
> This is proving to be an excellent box set.I'm going to have to look for more
> in the series.


Hi Gothos....I have seen this series especially jazz related here and there, always looked interesting. However I have read (somewhere?) that the quality due to the number of recordings compressed into the CDs is poor and erratic. Would be interested in hearing your opinion. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Gothos

[/QUOTE]Hi Gothos....I have seen this series especially jazz related here and there, always looked interesting. However I have read (somewhere?) that the quality due to the number of recordings compressed into the CDs is poor and erratic. Would be interested in hearing your opinion. Thanks in advance!![/QUOTE]

That is the only box in the series I own but so far the sound quality has been fine.Keep in mind I play my CD's on my computer(external optical drive)through some Logitech speakers and a sub-woofer.Computer sound quality has improved drastically since my first computer some 20 years ago.


----------



## ELbowe

Great to hear Stanley Clarke on the old upright bass with Hiromi and Lenny White ...just straight ahead jazz...


----------



## SanAntone

*River: The Joni Letters*
Herbie Hancock

View attachment 150369


I've been listening to Herbie Hancock's Norton Lectures at Harvard. Good stuff. As is this recording.


----------



## SanAntone

*Storytellers*
Luciana Souza, WDR Big Band Cologne

View attachment 150370


*Luciana Souza* is a fantastic Brazilian singer. I first stumbled across her work probably 20+ years ago, and have kept up with her releases ever since. This one from 2020 is exceptional. She was featured on the Herbie/Joni album, and got me thinking about listening to her latest.


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 10.A couple of Art Blakey sessions.


----------



## Malx

Late afternoon messing with the kid.

Rory Gallagher - Live In Europe.


----------



## ELbowe

SanAntone said:


> *Storytellers*
> Luciana Souza, WDR Big Band Cologne
> 
> View attachment 150370
> 
> 
> *Luciana Souza* is a fantastic Brazilian singer. I first stumbled across her work probably 20+ years ago, and have kept up with her releases ever since. This one from 2020 is exceptional. She was featured on the Herbie/Joni album, and got me thinking about listening to her latest.


Thanks for the heads-up on this.......sounds great...will be getting for my Brazilian collection...


----------



## Gothos

This is a collection of the first 3 albums plus a few bonus tracks.


----------



## Malx

I can't recall if I posted this video before but hey ho there's a lot of newbies around who may not have seen it - and those who have will, I'm sure, not mind seeing it again.

Each time I watch it my sense of awe just grows.

*Steve Winwood - John Barleycorn.*


----------



## Malx

If you like the post above - here is another just as good.

*Steve Winwood - Can't Find My Way Home*


----------



## ELbowe

Malx said:


> I can't recall if I posted this video before but hey ho there's a lot of newbies around who may not have seen it - and those who have will, I'm sure, not mind seeing it again.
> 
> Each time I watch it my sense of awe just grows.
> 
> *Steve Winwood - John Barleycorn.*


Great stuff.....been a fan since The Spencer Davis Group...!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Gothos

One of the legendary Flatlanders,who,with a bit of luck could have been a lot bigger.
No matter.He's great just as he is.


----------



## Gothos

Yet another one of the aforementioned Flatlanders.
Brilliant stuff.


----------



## ELbowe

*Trying to arrange my Jimmy Smith collection…slow…reminiscing too much…..these two as an example"
Bashin': The Unpredictable Jimmy Smith
big band LP arranged and conducted by Oliver Nelson…
"Walk on the Wild Side" alone worth it.

Prayer Meetin' with Stanley Turrentine…*


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 3.


----------



## Art Rock

Cigarettes After Sex (Cigarettes After Sex, 2017)










To the Bone (Steven Wilson, 2017)










Luciferian Towers (Godspeed You! Black Emperor, 2017)

All three made it to my list of favourites.


----------



## SanAntone

ELbowe said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on this.......sounds great...will be getting for my Brazilian collection...


She is Brazilian, but her recordings go off into other styles, some jazz, some classical (but not operatic), and yes, some Brazilian. I really enjoy her work.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

LIGHT FLIGHT
*Pentangle*

_Snapper_

2-CD early retrospective


----------



## Rogerx

Tapestry
Album Carole King
50 years old


----------



## Comity

Appliance - Re-conditioned (disc 1)


----------



## Gothos

One of my favourite singer/songwriters.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jefferson Airplane - _2400 Fulton Street_. 36-track overview which thankfully doesn't include too much of their post-_Volunteers_ output, although it does find room for the music written for some 1967 Levi jeans radio ads.


----------



## ELbowe

I am so tired of loosing all my musical heroes.....Just heard Chick Corea just passed.....what a giant....saw him in performance just once with Herbie Hancock.....just the two of them....memorable....RIP ...


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon*

_Elektra_


----------



## tdc

Almost 3 billion views on youtube...





Its a catchy song, I like it.

This cover of it is good too

Scary Pockets - Lean on


----------



## tdc

They also got an excellent cover of Fleetwood Mac Dreams:

Scary Pockets - Dreams


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Beatles - _The Beatles_ (1968).

The precursor for _The Beatles_ was the _Lady Madonna_ single which appeared in March 1968, a song whose piano-driven barrelhouse stylings unceremoniously kicked psychedelia into touch less than four months after the kaleidoscopic, arms-open-wide _Magical Mystery Tour_ soundtrack. This behemoth of an album continues in a similar Year Zero spirit. True, there is still the _Sgt Pepper_-ish penchant for overdubs and effects galore but much of the material itself is stripped back, with the exposed nerve ends of a suddenly disintegrating band there for all to see.

Many have discussed over the years whether the album is better distilled into a single album or left in its 90+ minutes sprawling warts-and-all glory. Despite being sniffy or indifferent about some of the material I wouldn't cherry-pick from it myself - leaving the less-liked songs in has the effect on me of actually making the great ones sound even better. And even if I did remove, say, 20 minutes of stuff that would still leave c. 72 minutes - pretty much the running time of a 'normal' double album anyway!


----------



## ELbowe

*Looks like my listening day has been already set for me….. far too often recently (18 months?) I am playing music that recognizes the passing of a musical giant ....these three keyboard/pianists: McCoy Tyner, Lyle Mays and now 3 days ago….Chick Corea.

McCoy Tyner With Stanley Clarke And Al Foster
Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays ‎- As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls (ECM)
Chick Corea ‎- My Spanish Heart Polydor 2 LP set. *


----------



## Malx

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers eponymous first album.


----------



## Gothos

Sometimes a little "smooth jazz"(shudder)goes nicely on a cold winter's afternoon.


----------



## Gothos

Malx said:


> Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers eponymous first album.


Still my favourite Tom Petty album.


----------



## Gothos

An appropriate title I think.


----------



## Barbebleu

ELbowe said:


> *Looks like my listening day has been already set for me….. far too often recently (18 months?) I am playing music that recognizes the passing of a musical giant ....these three keyboard/pianists: McCoy Tyner, Lyle Mays and now 3 days ago….Chick Corea.
> 
> McCoy Tyner With Stanley Clarke And Al Foster
> Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays ‎- As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita Falls (ECM)
> Chick Corea ‎- My Spanish Heart Polydor 2 LP set. *
> 
> View attachment 150618
> View attachment 150619
> View attachment 150620


Nice choices. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Conrad2

The Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place
Artist: Explosions in the Sky 
Label: Temporary Residence
Released Year: 2003


----------



## Conrad2

Cloud Corner
Artist: Marisa Anderson
Label: Thrill Jockey
Released Year: 2018


----------



## ELbowe

*Gabriel Fauré: Nocturnes on now (new box set) and then….
In 'N Out
Joe Henderson ‎
Blue Note Tone Poet Series LP, Reissue, Stereo, 180g Oct 2019*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gothos

British reggae.


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon:

Chicago Transit Authority (April 1969) - Spotify









Frank Zappa Hot Rats (October 1969) - My collection. My favorite Zappa album.









Miles Davis In a Silent Way (July 1969) - from my collection. 









Santana Abraxas (September 1970) - from my collection. I used to own this on cassette, it took a very long time to replace this on CD.









Chick Corea Return to Forever (September 1972) - My collection. I wanted to listen to my favorite Chick Corea album. This album is just fabulous, indeed, one of my all-time favorite albums of any artist. What Game Shall We Play Today is just gorgeous. It takes me back many decades to when I used to listen to jazz with my uncle, and now both Mr. Corea and my uncle are gone. Now, who's been chopping those onions?


----------



## Rogerx

Chet Baker - My Funny Valentine


----------



## Gothos

Some good 60's pop/rock in this collection.


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_


----------



## Gothos

They're Canadian eh?


----------



## ELbowe

*Seem to be caught in "Chick" groove right now except for the odd Fauré: Impromptus & Preludes (new box set) break now and then......* Bless their 70s fashion statements!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Well, it looks like I'm going to get permanently banned after the closure of "Was Wagner Religious." My views expressed in that thread are sincere, and I'm sorry members didn't get to see the last 4 or 5 deleted posts. I kept my composure and didn't insult my opponent. They are "discussing" those last deleted threads.
I want everyone here to know that my love for "classical" music (and music of all kinds) is sincere and will not disappear. As much as I have apparently irritated people, I hold no real animosity towards anyone here, even those mean-spirited ones. Goodbye Mandryka, I will miss you the most; starthrower, Hammered, hell, even WD!


----------



## Gothos

Jet-Shine On


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> Cloud Corner
> Artist: Marisa Anderson
> Label: Thrill Jockey
> Released Year: 2018
> View attachment 150663


I thought you would like it. Can I direct your attention to Molly Tuttle, Sierra Hull and Sarah Jarosz.


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE WOODS
*Oregon*

_Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

ROOTS IN THE SKY
*Oregon*
_
Elektra_


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
*Rolf Lislevand* - lutes, vihela da mano, and direction
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Giovanna Pessi - triple harp
Michael Behringer - clavichord, organ
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa
Thor Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente, vihela da mano, lutes
David Mayoral - percussion
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Conrad2

Yankee Hotel Foxtrot
Artist: Wilco
Label: Nonesuch
Release Year: 2001


----------



## Conrad2

Barbebleu said:


> I thought you would like it. Can I direct your attention to Molly Tuttle, Sierra Hull and Sarah Jarosz.


Yes, I really enjoyed Mrs. Anderson's Cloud Corner. When I was listening to it, the wavelike melody make the record sounds warm and inviting, yet at the same time, the melancholy reverberations keep it rooted on Earth. The contrasting sound work together to create a sense of alternating between catharsis and transcendence. Thank you for recommending this work, it was beautiful.

For Molly Tuttle, Sierra Hull and Sarah Jarosz, what works from them do you recommended so I could be more acquainted with them? In short, what's your favorite work from them? I'm sure I will like or even love the works you recommended like the previous ones.

I really appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## ELbowe

Conrad2 said:


> Yes, I really enjoyed Mrs. Anderson's Cloud Corner. When I was listening to it, the wavelike melody make the record sounds warm and inviting, yet at the same time, the melancholy reverberations keep it rooted on Earth. The contrasting sound work together to create a sense of alternating between catharsis and transcendence. Thank you for recommending this work, it was beautiful.
> 
> For Molly Tuttle, Sierra Hull and Sarah Jarosz, what works from them do you recommended so I could be more acquainted with them? In short, what's your favorite work from them? I'm sure I will like or even love the works you recommended like the previous ones.
> 
> I really appreciate your suggestions.


Sorry for sticking my oar in uninvited…Please try 
"Follow Me Down" by Sarah Jarosz
Alison Krauss (Union Station) was someone who one could put in the same category until Alison tried to spread herself too thin left the fold of Bluegrass for "modern" country and a poor imitation of Norah Jones….too bad. 
I have been a fan of Bluegrass for over 50 years (in the folk idiom…when it may have not been called "Bluegrass" i.e. The New Lost City Ramblers!!) Sarah is the real thing with a modern twist…she made an album with an Irish singer whose name escapes me right now and they straddle the line of Folk and edgy modern singer/song writer stuff. "The Shankill Butchers" (The Decemberists) comes to mind….true and ghastly stuff!! 
With Sarah you can't go wrong!!


----------



## ELbowe

Maybe it is the covid thing or seeing my idols pass (Chick Corea, McCoy Tyner etc) but with the snow falling heavily and no movement for a few days I was thinking of other recent losses i.e. beloved Leonard Cohen and the at heart Jazz Drummer Neil Peart (Rush) and decided to mix and match late pm .....


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> I thought you would like it. Can I direct your attention to Molly Tuttle, Sierra Hull and Sarah Jarosz.


Those are three fantastic young female Bluegrass-related artists.


----------



## Barbebleu

If you’re looking for another bluegrass wizard to add to the mix, try Billy Strings.


----------



## Art Rock

When We All Fall Asleep, Where Do We Go? - Billie Eilish

I'm doing 2019 now for my project. This goes to the list of favourites. Unexpected maybe, but this is a really fascinating album.


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> Yes, I really enjoyed Mrs. Anderson's Cloud Corner. When I was listening to it, the wavelike melody make the record sounds warm and inviting, yet at the same time, the melancholy reverberations keep it rooted on Earth. The contrasting sound work together to create a sense of alternating between catharsis and transcendence. Thank you for recommending this work, it was beautiful.
> 
> For Molly Tuttle, Sierra Hull and Sarah Jarosz, what works from them do you recommended so I could be more acquainted with them? In short, what's your favorite work from them? I'm sure I will like or even love the works you recommended like the previous ones.
> 
> I really appreciate your suggestions.


Molly Tuttle - Rise
- When You're Ready

Sierra Hull - Daybreak
- Secrets
- Weighted Mind
- Angel Mountain
- 25 Trips

Sarah Jarosz - World on the Ground
- Build Me Up From Bones
- Undercurrent
- Follow Me Down

Also try James Blackshaw - The Glass Bead Game


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> If you're looking for another bluegrass wizard to add to the mix, try Billy Strings.


Bluegrass and Old-Timey music has seen a real growth among younger artists in the last 20 years, or so. The acoustic string band styles got a big boost with the release of the _O Brother Where Art Thou?_ soundtrack.

Some other groups:

Mostly Bluegrass
Mandolin Orange
Crooked Still
Earls of Leicester
Old Sledge
Steeldrivers
Twisted Pine

Old-timey
Anna & Elizabeth
Rachel Baiman
Crooked Jades
Della Mae
Rayna Gellert (also with Keiran Kane)
Lonesome Sisters
Erynn Marshall
Old Crow Medicine Show
Dirk Powell
Red Tail Ring
Stairwell Sisters
Ten String Symphony

There's a lot more - I've been following this music for years and have amassed a large collection of artists on Spotify.


----------



## Conrad2

ELbowe said:


> Sorry for sticking my oar in uninvited…Please try
> "Follow Me Down" by Sarah Jarosz
> Alison Krauss (Union Station) was someone who one could put in the same category until Alison tried to spread herself too thin left the fold of Bluegrass for "modern" country and a poor imitation of Norah Jones….too bad.
> I have been a fan of Bluegrass for over 50 years (in the folk idiom…when it may have not been called "Bluegrass" i.e. The New Lost City Ramblers!!) Sarah is the real thing with a modern twist…she made an album with an Irish singer whose name escapes me right now and they straddle the line of Folk and edgy modern singer/song writer stuff. "The Shankill Butchers" (The Decemberists) comes to mind….true and ghastly stuff!!
> With Sarah you can't go wrong!!
> View attachment 150799





Barbebleu said:


> Molly Tuttle - Rise
> - When You're Ready
> 
> Sierra Hull - Daybreak
> - Secrets
> - Weighted Mind
> - Angel Mountain
> - 25 Trips
> 
> Sarah Jarosz - World on the Ground
> - Build Me Up From Bones
> - Undercurrent
> - Follow Me Down
> 
> Also try James Blackshaw - The Glass Bead Game





SanAntone said:


> Bluegrass and Old-Timey music has seen a real growth among younger artists in the last 20 years, or so. The acoustic string band styles got a big boost with the release of the _O Brother Where Art Thou?_ soundtrack.
> 
> Some other groups:
> 
> Mostly Bluegrass
> Mandolin Orange
> Crooked Still
> Earls of Leicester
> Old Sledge
> Steeldrivers
> Twisted Pine
> 
> Old-timey
> Anna & Elizabeth
> Rachel Baiman
> Crooked Jades
> Della Mae
> Rayna Gellert (also with Keiran Kane)
> Lonesome Sisters
> Erynn Marshall
> Old Crow Medicine Show
> Dirk Powell
> Red Tail Ring
> Stairwell Sisters
> Ten String Symphony
> 
> There's a lot more - I've been following this music for years and have amassed a large collection of artists on Spotify.


Thank you for your recommendations, guys! I really appreciate. I will add them to my playlist and listen to them.


----------



## Gothos

Sixties George Benson,yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## Conrad2

Follow Me Down 
Artist: Sarah Jarosz
Label: Sugar Hill Records
Release Year: 2011








Recommended by ELbowe


----------



## Conrad2

Weighted Mind
Artist: Sierra Hull
Label: Rounder
Release Year: 2016








Recommended by Barbebleu


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> Bluegrass and Old-Timey music has seen a real growth among younger artists in the last 20 years, or so. The acoustic string band styles got a big boost with the release of the _O Brother Where Art Thou?_ soundtrack.
> 
> Some other groups:
> 
> Mostly Bluegrass
> Mandolin Orange
> Crooked Still
> Earls of Leicester
> Old Sledge
> Steeldrivers
> Twisted Pine
> 
> Old-timey
> Anna & Elizabeth
> Rachel Baiman
> Crooked Jades
> Della Mae
> Rayna Gellert (also with Keiran Kane)
> Lonesome Sisters
> Erynn Marshall
> Old Crow Medicine Show
> Dirk Powell
> Red Tail Ring
> Stairwell Sisters
> Ten String Symphony
> 
> There's a lot more - I've been following this music for years and have amassed a large collection of artists on Spotify.


Mustn't forget Chris Thile/Punch Brothers. Wonderful modern take on bluegrass.


----------



## starthrower

Just uploaded yesterday. 2:25 minutes of music in great sound.


----------



## Conrad2

茉莉花 (Jasmine Flower)
Artist: 鳳飛飛 (Fong Fei-fei)





月亮代表我的心 (The Moon Represents My Heart)
Artist: 鄧麗君 (Teresa Teng)


----------



## Comity

Zein Musical Party - The Style of Mombosa


----------



## Ingélou

The Doors - Riders on the Storm. (When the world was so cool.  )


----------



## ELbowe

*Gerry Mulligan, Chet Baker, with Jimmy Rowles, Joe Mondragon , Carson Smith , Bob Whitlock, Larry Bunker, and the great Chico Hamilton....1952~ recorded in the front room of a friend's home in LA.*


----------



## Gothos

Lightnin'Hopkins in New York.


----------



## Conrad2

Different Class
Artist: Pulp
Label: Island
Release Year: 1995


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Folk Song


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

ANTOLOGIE
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
Morten Qvenild - piano
_
Emarcy_


----------



## Conrad2

Turn Out the Lights
Artist: Julien Baker
Label: Matador
Release Year: 2017


----------



## Conrad2

Japanese neo-folk album for myself to listen to before going to bed.

New Sky / Flight by Itsutsu No Akai Fusen


----------



## Art Rock

Norman ******* Rockwell! - the sixth studio album by American singer and songwriter Lana Del Rey. Probably her best. Love it.


----------



## Dan Ante

Conrad2 said:


> Japanese neo-folk album for myself to listen to before going to bed.
> 
> New Sky / Flight by Itsutsu No Akai Fusen


Sounds like your neighbour is hammering the toilet door


----------



## Art Rock

Conrad2 said:


> 月亮代表我的心 (The Moon Represents My Heart)
> Artist: 鄧麗君 (Teresa Teng)


Well, there's a name I never expected to see on TC. We have a number of her CD's - my wife is from Shanghai and Teresa Teng is one of her favourite singers. I have come to appreciate her as well.


----------



## Conrad2

Dan Ante said:


> Sounds like your neighbour is hammering the toilet door


:lol: Thanks for the laugh. The sound at the beginning supposed to represent someone building a house (the hammering sound), while the water sound is someone swimming in the pool next to the unfinished house. The background noises is used to create a "field" for the song. Some people who don't like it called it a "cheap gimmick", but at least for me, it help me visualize an image. The intro did throw me off the first time I've listened to it, but I love the vocals and the acoustic guitar after the beginning.


----------



## Conrad2

Art Rock said:


> Well, there's a name I never expected to see on TC. We have a number of her CD's - my wife is from Shanghai and Teresa Teng is one of her favourite singers. I have come to appreciate her as well.


Glad to know that Teresa Tang is your wife favorite singer and you liked her. Until I went on a trip to Taiwan two years ago, I didn't know who was Teresa Teng. I went into a seedy bar in an alley in Taipei, and by chance they played one of her records on the turntable. I promptly fall in love with her singing, and one of the bartender told me of her name. To this day, I occasionally play her song, when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Barbebleu

Michigan by Sufjan Stevens. Excellent.


----------



## Art Rock

Barbebleu said:


> Michigan by Sufjan Stevens. Excellent.


I have heard his name mention often, and people have told me I would probably like him. He's on my shortlist of artists to check out the coming weeks.


----------



## Conrad2

Art Rock said:


> I have heard his name mention often, and people have told me I would probably like him. He's on my shortlist of artists to check out the coming weeks.


Sorry for jumping in, but I also seconded Barbebleu opinion. I really enjoyed Carrie & Lowell for its introspective lyrics.


----------



## ELbowe

Some Chet again.....but vocals today.......


----------



## Conrad2

For some odd reason, I'm in the mood for Japanese music.

Camera Talk by Flipper's Guitar





Sentimental Doori by Hachimitsu Pie





Long Season by Fishmans


----------



## Barbebleu

The Avalanche by Sufjan Stevens. Another fine album.


----------



## Gothos

Volume 3 of Road Tapes series.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the Metheny 80/81 band Hamburg show. Awesome rendition of Offramp on this show. It's about 40 minutes long!


----------



## Art Rock

Resistance - IQ (2019)

One of the best neo prog albums. Goes to my list.


----------



## Conrad2

Abysskiss
Adrianne Lenker
Label: Saddle Creek
Release Year: 2018








Fleet Foxes
Shore
Label: Anti
Release Year: 2020


----------



## ELbowe

*An Agnes Obel type of morning!*


----------



## ELbowe

starthrower said:


> Listening to the Metheny 80/81 band Hamburg show. Awesome rendition of Offramp on this show. It's about 40 minutes long!


I vividly recall seeing the Pat Metheny Group in concert in mid 90s (?) and having experienced other performers simply putting in an appearance i.e. concert of an hour max including break..I was astonished by a nearly three hour riveting performance by Pat, Lyle etc., talk about respect for his audience and fans. Thanks for the link; wasn't aware of it.


----------



## Conrad2

Getz/Gilberto
João Gilberto and Stan Getz
Label: Verve
Release Year: 1964


----------



## pmsummer

GUIDED TOUR
*Gary Burton*
The New Gary Burton Quartet

_Mack Avenue_


----------



## Art Rock

Love over fear (Pendragon, 2020)

35 years after their debut album, they released one of their finest. My favourite neo-prog band.


----------



## atsizat

Violin talks


----------



## Conrad2

Astral Weeks
Van Morrison
Label: Warner Bros
Release Year: 1968


----------



## Conrad2

Silver World by Hozan Yamamoto


----------



## Art Rock

A Day at the Beach (Airbag, 2020)

A Day at the Beach is the fifth studio album of Norwegian progressive rock band Airbag, making it five out of five in my list of about 500 favourite pop/rock albums. In terms of musical influences there's a bit of a shift from Pink Floyd to the heavier albums of Porcupine Tree, injecting some electronica into the mix, without ever becoming derivative. The voice of Asle Tostrup has always been a strong point of this band, but here it is better than ever, evoking a sadness that is very appealing. It is possibly their most consistent and greatest album so far.


----------



## ELbowe

*A little early Blossom Dearie (in France with the yet to become "Swingle Singers"!) and Woody Herman early swinging:*


----------



## starthrower

Released 1978 : Joe Farrell, Eddie Gomez, Steve Gadd


----------



## senza sordino

The Allman Brothers Band Idlewild South (September 1970)









Frank Zappa Chunga's Revenge (October 1970)









Chicago III (January 1971)









Chick Corea Light As a Feather (January 1973)









Mahavishnu Orchestra Birds of Fire (January 1973)


----------



## starthrower

Released 1981 : Michael Brecker, Eddie Gomez, Steve Gadd

The 1992 CD has excellent sound and includes four bonus tracks.


----------



## Conrad2

You Never Were Much Of A Dancer
Gwenifer Raymond
Label: Tompkins Square
Release Year: 2018







Recommended by Barbebleu

Pink Moon
Nick Drake
Label: Island
Release Year: 1972








Visions Of The Country by Robbie Basho


----------



## Barbebleu

Cannonball Adderley - Alto Giant. Delightful.


----------



## Barbebleu

Conrad2 said:


> You Never Were Much Of A Dancer
> Gwenifer Raymond
> Label: Tompkins Square
> Release Year: 2018
> View attachment 151266
> 
> Recommended by Barbebleu


Glad you are enjoying it. Did I mention Aldous Harding, Nadia Reid and James Blackshaw. They all have small discographies so anything they have is highly recommended. I would particularly draw your attention to Aldous Harding's video - Horizon.


----------



## Conrad2

Barbebleu said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. Did I mention Aldous Harding, Nadia Reid and James Blackshaw. They all have small discographies so anything they have is highly recommended. I would particularly draw your attention to Aldous Harding's video - Horizon.


Yes, I'm currently listening to You Never Were Much Of A Dancer and so far I really like it. You have mention James Blackshaw before, and I have saved him for future playing. I believed that you have recommended me his The Glass Bead Game album. For the other two artists, I believe you haven't mention them in your past recommendations, but no worry, I have saved them. I will listened to them, when I'm in the mood for folk and bluegrass music like this evening. Thank you for your recommendations! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Conrad2

Last Albums for the Night

Crumbling by Mid-Air Thief




a Korean electric-folk album

0 by ichiko aoba




mellow Japanese folk album 
I'm really enjoying the use of field recordings in music. Just got into it.


----------



## pmsummer

RAMS
_Original Soundtrack Album_
*Brian Eno*
_
Opal_


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

A beautiful little song by Genesis, my favorite prog band. Phil Collins's vocal debut. Probably my second favorite off of "Nursery Cryme", following the Fountain of Salmacis.


----------



## starthrower

Boulder, CO, United States
Fox Theatre 1993.10.22


----------



## Barbebleu

Old and New Dreams - A Tribute to Blackwell. Live album recorded in Atlanta in 1987 and released on the Black Saint label. Fabulous stuff from four avant-garde giants.


----------



## ELbowe

*Probably my favourite recording after "Three Quartets" 
Chick Corea Trio: Trilogy
Concord Jazz ‎3 × CD, 2014*


----------



## ELbowe

Conrad2 said:


> Silver World by Hozan Yamamoto


This is great stuff!! What a great group of musicians. Thank you!
I only have Gary Peacock on record as a member of Keith Jarrett's Standards Trio with Jack DeJohnette.
I must seek out his albums as leader or with anyone other than Keith Jarrett as I have given up a long time ago trying to deal with Jarrett's moaning or as someone on this forum once called it Jarrett doing an impersonation of "Pee-Wee Herman vocalizations"!
Thanks again!


----------



## Conrad2

ELbowe said:


> This is great stuff!! What a great group of musicians. Thank you!
> I only have Gary Peacock on record as a member of Keith Jarrett's Standards Trio with Jack DeJohnette.
> I must seek out his albums as leader or with anyone other than Keith Jarrett as I have given up a long time ago trying to deal with Jarrett's moaning or as someone on this forum once called it Jarrett doing an impersonation of "Pee-Wee Herman vocalizations"!
> Thanks again!


Glad you enjoyed it! When I was responding to this thread, this album came to my mind.

I was a little bit confused about the "moaning" part in your theard as I'm not familiar with Keith Jarrett. I looked up one of his music, and there is a weird noise in the background. Slowly, I realize that is the moaning sound you're referring to. I didn't like it. 




Is that what you call scatting in jazz terms?


----------



## ELbowe

Conrad2 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! When I was responding to this thread, this album came to my mind.
> 
> I was a little bit confused about the "moaning" part in your theard as I'm not familiar with Keith Jarrett. I looked up one of his music, and there is a weird noise in the background. Slowly, I realize that is the moaning sound you're referring to. I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you call scatting in jazz terms?


No! Ii is not scatting in any terms....Monk, Oscar Peterson, even Glenn Gould were prone to humming now and then but for some reason it never bothered me as it is not intrusive. I was perplexed when I first heard Jarrett do it as like you I wasn't sure what was happening. On some of his recordings the engineers eliminated or attempted to eliminate/diminish the excessive tuneless waverings but for me I began to listen for it. The straw was "Live in Tokyo" when it was off the charts and I gave most of his recordings away. Scatting as an improvisational addition to a musical performance such as Ella Fitzgerald which is a tuneful joy. Cheers!


----------



## Conrad2

Horizon by Aldous Harding




Recommended by Barbebleu

Microphones in 2020 by the Microphones





The Glow Pt. 2
the Microphones
Label: K Records
Release Year: 2001


----------



## Malx

Something to chill to at the end of todays listening.

*Grateful Dead - Morning Dew*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Barbebleu

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> Something to chill to at the end of todays listening.
> 
> *Grateful Dead - Morning Dew*


I just downloaded Dave's Picks Vols. 35 & 36. From what I've heard so far, excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
_with_ Ikue Mori - electronics
_
Tzadik_


----------



## starthrower

I remember this tour. They played a show in my hometown.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pat Metheny - Travels. Excellent.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## ELbowe

*Chet & Crew:*


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 1.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I don't suppose they would have covered this if they realised the truth about Rolf Harris!!
(and they would have given Jimmy Saville a kick in the bollox at the end!!!)


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I don't suppose they would have covered this if they realised the truth about Rolf Harris!!
> (and they would have given Jimmy Saville a kick in the bollox at the end!!!)


I used to occasionally watch re-runs of old TOTP programmes either on TV or YouTube with Mrs Malx - a nice dose of nostalgia. But now neither of us can watch - the sense of nostalgic enjoyment has all but disappeared.


----------



## Conrad2

The Shape of Jazz to Come
Ornette Coleman
Label: Atlantic 1317
Release Year: 1957








Out to Lunch
Eric Dolphy
Label: Blue Note
Release Year: 1964








Night Lights (Expanded Edition)
Gerry Mulligan
Label: Philips
Release Year: 1962


----------



## Barbebleu

Nadia Reid - Call the Days


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> . But now neither of us can watch - the sense of nostalgic enjoyment has all but disappeared.


How come?

......


----------



## ELbowe

For a pair of musicians that reportedly hated each other they swing well together!!


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> How come?
> 
> ......


Really down to the Saville, DLT etc factor, the innocence we thought existed in those days has been taken away for us.
Still watch the odd one off tune but can't watch the DJ links, so watching a whole programme is out, just our reaction to it all I guess.


----------



## Gothos

Crabby Appleton.


----------



## Gothos

Obscure British psych/folk.


----------



## ELbowe

Benny !! It's a shame but I can't listen to "Puttin' On The Ritz" anymore without thinking of "Young Frankenstein"!


----------



## Barbebleu

Gothos said:


> View attachment 151417
> 
> 
> Obscure British psych/folk.


Not that obscure. I've got it and it is rather good.


----------



## Gothos

Barbebleu said:


> Not that obscure. I've got it and it is rather good.


Obscure on this side of the Atlantic,then.


----------



## Gothos

I sometimes wonder how he would have fared without Bowie.
This is a great album!


----------



## starthrower

2-fer includes Believe It (1975) Million Dollar Legs (1976)

Allan Holdsworth-Guitar, Alan Pasqua-Keyboards, Tony Newton -bass


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Art Rock

All thoughts fly (Anna von Hauswolff, 2020)

She is one of my favourite contemporary prog artists. This album is a further experiment, a crossover that could also have been filed under contemporary classical music. There is no singing on the album, just the sound of the monumental organ of the Örgryte New Church in Gothenburg and some electronic processing.

A strong 5/6 on the Artrockometer ("Essential"), and added to my list of best pop/rock albums.


----------



## Art Rock

Segl - Eivør (2020)

A bit disappointing given that five of her previous albums made my list of favourites (also known as 5/6 on the Artrockometer). Oh, it's good album, but it lacks that bit extra. Score: 4/6.


----------



## ELbowe

Little Dragon.... been following the career of Yukimi Nagano since her days with Koop way back.


----------



## ELbowe

Outstanding........Miles Davis's Second Great Quintet:
Wayne Shorter - Tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - Piano
Ron Carter - Double Bass
Tony Williams - Drums


----------



## HenryPenfold

ELbowe said:


> Outstanding........Miles Davis's Second Great Quintet:
> Wayne Shorter - Tenor saxophone
> Herbie Hancock - Piano
> Ron Carter - Double Bass
> Tony Williams - Drums
> View attachment 151503


All great musicians, but Tony Williams' drumming is out of this world!!


----------



## Conrad2

Haycyon Digest 
Deerhunter
Label: 4AD
Release Year: 2010








Spirit of Eden
Talk Talk
Label: EMI
Release Year: 1987








I Forget Where We Were
Ben Howard
Label: 
Release Year: 2014








Automatic for The People
R.E.M.
Label: Warner Bros.
Release Year: 1992








Anywhere but Where I Am
Foreign Fields
Label: Record Union
Release Year: 2012


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gothos said:


> View attachment 151459
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder how he would have fared without Bowie.
> This is a great album!


Not so much a 'what if' but 'if only' - how Mott the Hoople would have fared with Mick Ronson had an exhausted Ian Hunter not left weeks after Ronson joining. Ronson threw in his lot with Hunter, of course.


----------



## starthrower

Mellow classic from this album.


----------



## pmsummer

THEN PLAY ON
*Fleetwood Mac*

_Reprise_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part nine tonight.

The Psychedelic Furs - _The Psychedelic Furs_ (1980 debut album, plus two non-album bonus tracks):










Public Image - _First Issue_ (1978 debut album):










Ramones - _End of The Century_ (fifth studio album from 1980 plus seven bonus tracks of mostly demo versions):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Microtonal tunings in non-classical music? Try King Gizzard & the Lizard Wizard! Very psychedelic!


----------



## Malx

*A Pillow of Winds & Echoes from Meddle - Pink Floyd.*

Pure nostalgia towards the end of a trying day.


----------



## pmsummer

TAKES OFF
*Jefferson Airplane*
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Malx

*Relics - Pink Floyd*

Been inspired by the Floyd lists I created earlier today.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

BILL EVANS
_Compositions of Bill Evans_
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
Mark Johnson - bass
_
Winter & Winter Music Edition_


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC HOUR
*Wynton Marsalis Quartet*

_Blue Note_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> *Relics - Pink Floyd*
> 
> Been inspired by the Floyd lists I created earlier today.


Could have been an absolutely essential round-up album had Floyd ditched the album tracks and replaced them with more singles and b-sides and/or a bit of live stuff. I loved Nick Mason's sleeve art to the point where I photocopied the album cover and coloured it in with highlighter pens.


----------



## Art Rock

Something weird is going on with the site. I can post text but not images.


----------



## Art Rock

Bass Communion II - Bass Communion

Catching up on the only side project of my favourite contemporary pop/rock artist, Steven Wilson, that I had not explored (thanks to the local library I can do it now). The first one was good but slightly uneven (4/6), this one is a great example of ambient electronics. To quote one reviewer: "a non-traditional musical experience that is best heard with headphones, eyes closed and mind opened." I need to listen again tomorrow, but this looks like a keeper (5/6).


----------



## Art Rock

SMPT:e by Transatlantic (2000)

A prog supergroup [keyboardist / vocalist Neal MORSE (Spocks Beard), drummer Mike PORTNOY (Dream Theater), guitarist Roine STOLT (Flower Kings), and bassist Pete TREWAVAS (Marillion)] that several people recommended to me. The reviews vary from "Superb!" to "Supermarket prog", and I find myself more on the latter side. I will give their 2021 effort a try, but this one is OK but not great (3/6 on the Artrockometer scale).


----------



## Serge

Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends (Russian Quarantine cover)

Klukva Show

[video]https://t.co/wLjMkiMYAj?amp=1[/video]


----------



## Art Rock

Serge said:


> Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends (Russian Quarantine cover)
> 
> Klukva Show


That was....... beautiful. One of my favourite songs of this century, but this cover is amazing as well. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Serge

Art Rock said:


> That was....... beautiful. One of my favourite songs of this century, but this cover is amazing as well. Thanks for sharing it.


You are very welcome!

This cover has such a great melancholy feeling to it...

But I seem to have messed up my posting with this cellphone thing, so I'll try to repost and see if this one comes out right.


----------



## ELbowe

Blue Note LP morning…:
Comin' Your Way-Stanley Turrentine
Blue Note Tone Poet Series LP, 180g, Gatefold
Recorded January 20, 1961
Tenor Saxophone - Stanley Turrentine
Trumpet - Tommy Turrentine
Bass - George Tucker
Drums - Al Harewood
Piano - Horace Parlan

Tender Moments- McCoy Tyner 
Blue Note Tone Poet Series LP, 180g, Gatefold
Recorded on December 1, 1967.
Piano, Composed By - McCoy Tyner
Alto Saxophone, Flute - James Spaulding
Bass - Herbie Lewis
Drums - Joe Chambers
French Horn - Bob Northern
Tenor Saxophone - Bennie Maupin
Trombone - Julian Priester
Trumpet - Lee Morgan
Tuba - Howard Johnson


----------



## Barbebleu

Ralph Towner - Diary. Fabulous stuff from the superb Mr Towner.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Ralph Townes - Diary. Fabulous stuff from the superb Mr Townes.


Townes? Did he change his name or are you having a senior moment?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part ten tonight.

Public Image Ltd. - _Metal Box_ a.k.a. _Second Edition_ (second album from 1979):










The Rezillos - _Can't Stand the Rezillos/Mission Accomplished...But the Beat Goes On_ (only studio album from 1978, the 'farewell' live album from 1979 plus one non-album single and b-side):


----------



## Art Rock

Bass Communion III by Bass Communion. Disappointing. More of the same but less interesting. The weakest of the three.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Townes? Did he change his name or are you having a senior moment?


Sorted. Sodding predictive text and a lack of proof-reading!:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Charles Lloyd in the Soviet Union. Brilliant album from the classic Lloyd quartet.


----------



## starthrower

Enjoying this great trio with Steve Smith on drums and Ric Fieraracci on bass.


----------



## senza sordino

John Renbourne Sir John Alot of Merrie Englandes Musyk Thyng and ye Grene Knighte (1968). My fantastic CD. 









Bert Jansch self-titled debut album (April 1965). On Spotify. The first time listening to this. I enjoyed this.









Pentangle Basket of Light (October 1969). I used to own a Pentangle cassette, but I can't remember which one, perhaps this one. Spotify.









Incredible String Band The Hangman's Beautiful Daughter (March 1968) Spotify. The first time listening to this. I liked the instruments played, but I'm not sure I like the singing. 









Fairport Convention What We Did on Our Holidays (January 1969) Spotify. Very nice.


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> John Renbourne Sir John Alot of Merrie Englandes Musyk Thyng and ye Grene Knighte (1968). My fantastic CD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bert Jansch self-titled debut album (April 1965). On Spotify. The first time listening to this. I enjoyed this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentangle Basket of Light (October 1969). I used to own a Pentangle cassette, but I can't remember which one, perhaps this one. Spotify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible String Band The Hangman's Beautiful Daughter (March 1968) Spotify. The first time listening to this. I liked the instruments played, but I'm not sure I like the singing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairport Convention What We Did on Our Holidays (January 1969) Spotify. Very nice.


Great selection!


----------



## Malx

Whilst on a walk this morning.

*Little Feat - Dixie Chicken*


----------



## pmsummer

senza sordino said:


> John Renbourne Sir John Alot of Merrie Englandes Musyk Thyng and ye Grene Knighte (1968). My fantastic CD.


Hugely influential recording on the British Folk world, and even more so on the Early Music world.


----------



## Art Rock

A sun came - Sufjan Stevens (1999)

My first encounter with this singer-songwriter/musician. Interesting, definitely. Curious to see how I like his later albums in the course of this week. This one gets a 3.5/6 rating.


----------



## Malx

This is a Desert Island YouTube video for me, if such things exist, bliss!

*King Crimson - Starless*


----------



## Malx

As I'm locked into a pure nostalgia zone here is another of my YouTube Desert Island videos:

*Traffic - The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys.*


----------



## atsizat

A soundtrack of a Turkish TV Series, which was relased from 2003 to 2005 in Turkey.

An awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Barbebleu

Alice Coltrane - Universal Consciousness. Very much of its time and typical Alice. I like it, others may not.


----------



## Barbebleu

Chris Potter - Underground. Classy stuff.


----------



## HenryPenfold

This is my desert Island YouTube video


----------



## pmsummer

FOREST FLOWER
_At Monterey_
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone, flute
Keith Jarrett - piano
Cecil McBee - bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums
_
Atlantic_


----------



## pmsummer

FOREST FLOWER
_At Monterey_
*Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone, flute
Keith Jarrett - piano
Cecil McBee - bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums
_
Atlantic_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> FOREST FLOWER
> _At Monterey_
> *Charles Lloyd* - tenor saxophone, flute
> Keith Jarrett - piano
> Cecil McBee - bass
> Jack DeJohnette - drums
> _
> Atlantic_


I play this album every summer. It reminds me of my youth when I had a summer job as a chalet porter at Butlin's holiday camp in Ayr in 1967. Happy days and a fabulous album.


----------



## Art Rock

Marquee Moon by Television, 1977

Somehow I've never listened to this album and had to rectify that 44 years later. In preparing the write-ups for my list of favourite albums I came across this name so often in reviews that I had to explore it. Brilliant, a clear 5/6 on the Artrockometer. On the list it goes.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Marquee Moon by Television, 1977
> 
> Somehow I've never listened to this album and had to rectify that 44 years later. In preparing the write-ups for my list of favourite albums I came across this name so often in reviews that I had to explore it. Brilliant, a clear 5/6 on the Artrockometer. On the list it goes.


You must have been living in a cave 44 years ago!!!!


----------



## Art Rock

I have never even heard it mention in the Netherlands, neither on radio nor by friends (including one who was very much into bands like Joy Division and Echo and the Bunnymen). Apparently it simply did not make an impression here.


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> You must have been living in a cave 44 years ago!!!!


I never heard of that band or album until decades late because a friend of mine has the album. I guess I wasn't much of a trendy pop listener. I still haven't listened to it.


----------



## ELbowe

Fab old LP …with "Killer Joe"!!! 
Quincy Jones ‎- Walking In Space

Bass - Ray Brown
Flute - Hubert Laws
Guitar - Eric Gale
Piano - Bob James
Saxophone - Joel Kaye
Saxophone [Soprano] - Jerome Richardson
Saxophone [Tenor] - Roland Kirk
Trombone - Jimmy Cleveland
Trumpet - Freddie Hubbard
Producer - Creed Taylor


----------



## Gothos

The Complete Miles Davis/John Coltrane Columbia recordings 1955-1961.
Playing Disc 1.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I never heard of that band or album until decades late because a friend of mine has the album. I guess I wasn't much of a trendy pop listener. I still haven't listened to it.


I wasn't a trendy pop listener either, but I still heard the album - so that can't be the reason. Must've been something else.


----------



## Malx

Television came out of New York at the time everything coming out of CBGB's was getting exposure, essentially a 'new wave' band they, for me at least, produced an album thats sums up the sound of its time.
Not really pop or punk but quality music - to be fair they never hit those heights again - imo.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Television came out of New York at the time everything coming out of CBGB's was getting exposure, essentially a 'new wave' band they, for me at least, produced an album thats sums up the sound of its time.
> Not really pop or punk but quality music - to be fair they never hit those heights again - imo.


Agree with all of that. Anecdotally speaking, 'Richard Hell & The Voidoids' was my favourite band name (for a while then it was something else).


----------



## starthrower

1978
Jan Garbarek, Gary Peacock, Jack DeJohnette


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> 1978
> Jan Garbarek, Gary Peacock, Jack DeJohnette


That's a great album. Very underrated.


----------



## Barbebleu

Wheel of Fortune. Brilliant live album from John Renbourn and Robin Williamson.


----------



## Barbebleu

Whip-Smart by The incredible Liz Phair. New album coming soon.


----------



## senza sordino

Art Rock said:


> Marquee Moon by Television, 1977
> 
> Somehow I've never listened to this album and had to rectify that 44 years later. In preparing the write-ups for my list of favourite albums I came across this name so often in reviews that I had to explore it. Brilliant, a clear 5/6 on the Artrockometer. On the list it goes.





HenryPenfold said:


> You must have been living in a cave 44 years ago!!!!





starthrower said:


> I never heard of that band or album until decades late because a friend of mine has the album. I guess I wasn't much of a trendy pop listener. I still haven't listened to it.


I had never heard of the band either, until recently, I probably first heard of them here on TC. I wasn't living in a cave 44 years ago. But I emigrated, then temporarily moved for a couple of years to another country only to return to country number two, all before I was 15. Then I started playing a lot of sports and then I started my degree at 17. This was the late 70s and early 80s. I wasn't living in a cave but I was preoccupied. A lot of things passed me by due to circumstances. I didn't listen to any 70s Genesis or King Crimson or Fairport Convention or Frank Zappa or Weather Report until three or four years ago. I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Agree with all of that. Anecdotally speaking, 'Richard Hell & The Voidoids' was my favourite band name (for a while then it was something else).


Ah Richard Hell & The Voidoids who could forget their memorable love song - 'Love Comes in Spurts'. 
Must give it a play soon along with some Dead Kennedys ballads.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Ah Richard Hell & The Voidoids who could forget their memorable love song - 'Love Comes in Spurts'.
> Must give it a play soon along with some Dead Kemmedys ballads.


Yes!

And that Dead Kennedys dance tune "Too Drunk To Funk" or something like that .....


----------



## ELbowe

*Every time I listen to Percy Sledge I think of the great line (there are many hilarious ones!) from "The Commitments" …."The Irish are the Blacks of Europe, and Dubliners are the Blacks of Ireland…so (addressing the very white members of the band) say it together: "I'm Black and I'm Proud!!"*


----------



## pmsummer

KILN HOUSE
*Fleetwood Mac*
_
Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

SKULL AND ROSES*
*The Grateful Dead*

_Warner Bros. - Rhino_

*GRATEFUL DEAD (official title, original title NSFW)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some black'n'roll \m/


----------



## Barbebleu

Anthony Braxton - Quintet [Tristano] 2014. Terrific stuff.


----------



## starthrower

2015

Scott Henderson - Guitars, Travis Carlton - Bass, Alan Hertz - Drums


----------



## Barbebleu

Julian Priester - Love, Love. It’s ok but he has recorded better.


----------



## starthrower

1987 Atlantic Records
Featuring John Abercombie, John McLaughlin, Mark Egan, Joe Satriani, Steve Khan


----------



## ELbowe

Continuing with "The Commitments" theme.....Bass player from that group/film Glen Hansard with Marketa Irglova went on to become Academy Award recipients for best song 2008.


----------



## atsizat

Turkish


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Roughly once a year I get an itch that has to be scratched - that itch has come quite early this year and this afternoon I scratched away.

*Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band - Trout Mask Replica*


----------



## Barbebleu

New York Art Quartet - Call It Art. Live, unreleased and outtakes. Fabulous stuff.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bought this in my third year at university and still listening to it 40 years later!


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
The Cole Porter Songbook
The Richard Rogers Songbook


----------



## ELbowe

Swing with Anita and Gene!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty cool. Never really paid attention to Danzig...


----------



## starthrower

Dave Carpenter-bass, Gary Novak-drums

I just got this one and it's a superb recording! Includes a DVD which I will watch later.


----------



## tdc

Outside of a few songs didn't know much about this band, recently watched this concert footage (excellent sound, great show) and I've realized there is a lot of great music by this band I was unaware of. I think they just became one of my favorite metal bands.

Judas Priest - Live in San Bernardino 1983


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> View attachment 151768
> 
> 
> 1987 Atlantic Records
> Featuring John Abercombie, John McLaughlin, Mark Egan, Joe Satriani, Steve Khan


I didn't have this. That omission is now remedied,


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> I didn't have this. That omission is now remedied,


Cool! Abercrombie's playing on the opener is worth the price! And the duet with Johnny Mac is great too.


----------



## starthrower

Amazing concert hall in Budapest.


----------



## ELbowe

*Mix morning…..
Joe Henderson ‎- Canyon Lady
Tori Amos ‎- Hey Jupiter
St. Vincent
*


----------



## perempe

starthrower said:


> Amazing concert hall in Budapest.


I go to Müpa quite often, but only to classical concerts (BFO, Hungarian RSO, Hungarian National PO).


----------



## Barbebleu

Today’s listening. Wife out!

At the Café Bohemia Vol. 2 - Art Blakey
Aquamarine - Danny Gottlieb (thanks Starthrower)
Anchors & Anvils - Amy Lavere
American Garage - Pat Metheny 
The All Seeing Eye - Wayne Shorter
Alone Again Or - Calexico
Alone Together Vol. 1 - Holly Bowling
At the Half Note Cafe Vol. 1 - Donald Byrd
Bashovia - Robbie Basho


----------



## elgar's ghost

tdc said:


> Outside of a few songs didn't know much about this band, recently watched this concert footage (excellent sound, great show) and I've realized there is a lot of great music by this band I was unaware of. I think they just became one of my favorite metal bands.
> 
> Judas Priest - Live in San Bernardino 1983


The band were at their absolute peak here - I always preferred hard rock to heavy metal but JP were a band I always had time for during the late 70s to mid-80s. They started to sound a bit tired by the time of _Turbo_ and _Ram it Down_ but they had an excellent run of form prior to that.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Susanne Sundfør in my car today and then this song again when I came home


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 3.


----------



## Barbebleu

New York Art Quartet - Old Stuff. Excellent.


----------



## starthrower

A finely recorded set captured about ten years ago at the famous Hollywood club.

Mike on guitars & keys, Griff Peters and Rick Musallum-guitars, Bryan Beller-bass, Joe Travers-drums


----------



## ELbowe

*A Pat morning!! 
With "A Map Of The World" & "Song X"
And the inimitable Jaco!! *


----------



## senza sordino

Steeleye Span Hark! The Village Wait (June 1970). I used to own a cassette of Steeleye Span, but I can't remember which album. Possibly this one. Nice









John Renbourn The Lady and the Unicorn (1970) Terrific









Pentangle Cruel Sister (November 1970). I enjoyed this too, including the prog-like song called Jack Orion, which measures over 18 minutes in duration. 









Fairport Convention Unhalfbricking (July 1969). The first time listening to this. I will definitely put Fairport Convention into my regular rotation.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Three albums from the mid to late 80s. All three feature excellent sound and production values without the cheesy technology that dates so many records from that period. A bit mellower than his high octane Columbia releases but these three feature excellent material so they remain in rotation 35 years on.


----------



## senza sordino

Traffic John Barleycorn Must Die (July 1970)









Genesis Trespass (October 1970)


----------



## starthrower

1993 B&W Music
Flora Purim, Airto Moreira, Jose Neto, Gary Meek

It's snowing like crazy here so I'm pretending to be somewhere else.


----------



## Gothos

Simply put,one of the greatest voices in soul.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Barbebleu

Elvis Is Back - Elvis Presley. The one and only, the King. His fourth album, his first stereo album and his first album after leaving the army. Great versions of Fever and Lowell Fulson’s Reconsider Baby.


----------



## ELbowe

*LP Sunday
Blondie ‎- Autoamerican
Chrysalis LP, Album, Pitman Pressing 1980

Ornette Coleman ‎- The Shape Of Jazz To Come
Atlantic LP, Stereo 1959*


----------



## Gothos

Really enjoying this.Amazing musicians.


----------



## pmsummer

ONE QUIET NIGHT
_Solo Baritone Acoustic Guitar_
*Pat Metheny*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## pmsummer

HIGHWAY RIDER
*Brad Mehldau*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## senza sordino

I thought I would listen to some debut albums:

Pink Floyd Piper at the Gates of Dawn (August 1967) My disk. Fantastic. 









Fairport Convention self-titled debut album (June 1968) Spotify. 









Jethro Tull This Was (October 1968) Spotify









Led Zeppelin self-titled debut (January 1969). Spotify. At the time, Jimmy Page didn't give credit where credit was due. It looks like some of this has been rectified. On the Wikipedia page, it seems as if some songwriters have now been given credit, including John Paul Jones on a couple of tracks. 









King Crimson In the Court of the Crimson King (October 1969). My disk. Steven Wilson remix


----------



## starthrower

1995 B&W Music

Flora's 70s albums may be better known but this mid 90s CD blows them out of the water. It's a phenomenal audiophile recording featuring a great band and superb material!


----------



## pmsummer

THE TIME JUMPERS
*The Time Jumpers*

_Rounder_


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 3 "1976 Sessions"


----------



## pmsummer

HIGHWAY RIDER
*Brad Mehldau* - piano, bells, pump organ, arrangements, orchestration
Jeff Ballard - drums, percussion
Larry Grenadier - bass
Matt Chamberlain - drums, percussion
Joshua Redman - saxophone
15 Piece Chamber Orchestra; Dan Coleman - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ORCHESTRION PROJECT
*Pat Metheny* - acoustic and electric guitars, guitar synthesizer, orchestrionics
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower

2012 Analog Master CD

No funny stuff. All instrumental Zappa compositions and guitar jams.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Procrastinator - Lee Morgan. Classic hard bop from a Blue Note stalwart. Excellent.


----------



## Conrad2

Kid A
Radiohead
Release Year: 2000
Label: Parlophone 









Skeleton Tree 
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Label: Bad Seed Ltd.
Release Year: 2016









High Violet Expanded Edition
The National
Release Year: 2010
Label: 4AD


----------



## Gothos

Talk about your dodgy barnets.


----------



## Art Rock

Gothos said:


> View attachment 152039
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this.Amazing musicians.


I bought this on vinyl when it came out. Stunning version of Hocus Pocus. A pity that loads of people only known them from that song.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Gothos said:


> View attachment 152145
> 
> 
> Talk about your dodgy barnets.


Oi! Stop that cultural appropriation! Stick to frog lexicon ...


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> I bought this on vinyl when it came out. Stunning version of Hocus Pocus. A pity that loads of people only known them from that song.


Was at a gig in London in the early/mid 1970s and I could not (still can't) get my head round how that guy did the yodelling.

Focus were an incredible 'under the counter band' in the UK, BUT even my soppy girlfriend at the time knew 'Sylvia" and it seemed like that was the song that everyone knew Focus by!


----------



## Gothos

HenryPenfold said:


> Oi! Stop that cultural appropriation! Stick to frog lexicon ...


Parlez de vos coupes de cheveux douteuses.Happy now?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Gothos said:


> Parlez de vos coupes de cheveux douteuses.Happy now?


Much better :lol:


----------



## ELbowe

*Glad I ordered this when I did…price is now prohibitive for my budget; however there are some reports of poor unplayable pressings... mine has very slight warp but no impact on play-ability. These days everything Vinyl is compared to Blue Note Tone Poet Series (flawless). Packaging is great but overall sound as expected (tape recording by the school janitor) is limited but captures the scene nicely. 
Monk ‎- Palo Alto
Impulse! ‎ LP, Stereo, Gatefold 2020*


----------



## Barbebleu

Pat Metheny - Road to the Sun. Atypical Metheny but excellent stuff.


----------



## Malx

I bought this album when it came out and loved it to bits, with the exception of maybe one track, I have read over the years a fair few reviews that don't rate it.
Do you know what, I'll stick with the judgement I made as seventeen year old spotty faced youth - I still love it.

*Traffic - When The Eagle Flies*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I bought this album when it came out and loved it to bits, with the exception of maybe one track, I have read over the years a fair few reviews that don't rate it.
> Do you know what, I'll stick with the judgement I made as seventeen year old spotty faced youth - I still love it.
> 
> *Traffic - When The Eagle Flies*


The only really bad thing about that album was the cover art - Traffic's album sleeves were great before that!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part eleven for tonight.

The Ruts - _The Crack/Grin and Bear It_ (only studio album from 1979 plus the 'odds and sods' compilation album from 1980):










Siouxsie and the Banshees - _Join Hands_ (second album from 1979, with one previously unreleased track and one non-album a-side):










The Slits - _Cut_ (1979 debut album)


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> The only really bad thing about that album was the cover art - Traffic's album sleeves were great before that!


perv :lol:

.....

Edit: I was thinking 'Blind Faith' for some reason - I retract my perv accusation!


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part eleven for tonight.
> 
> The Ruts - _The Crack/Grin and Bear It_ (only studio album from 1979 plus the 'odds and sods' compilation album from 1980):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxsie and the Banshees - _Join Hands_ (second album from 1979, with one previously unreleased track and one non-album a-side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Slits - _Cut_ (1979 debut album)


I was at a Ruts gig in London, back then. Amazing times.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> I was at a Ruts gig in London, back then. Amazing times.


Yes, I heard they were a good live band. Malcolm Owen - what a stupid, stupid waste... I never went to any punk/new wave gigs apart from seeing Siouxsie and the Banshees in 1979 - as you know music was extremely tribal back then and I was too preoccupied with the longer-haired side of things.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Duplicate post.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> perv :lol:
> 
> .....
> 
> Edit: I was thinking 'Blind Faith' for some reason - I retract my perv accusation!


How can you get those two mixed up?! OK - Steve Winwood was a member of both groups...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> I bought this album when it came out and loved it to bits, with the exception of maybe one track, I have read over the years a fair few reviews that don't rate it.
> Do you know what, I'll stick with the judgement I made as seventeen year old spotty faced youth - I still love it.
> 
> *Traffic - When The Eagle Flies*


The album is OK but the one song, Love is incredible powerful in it's simplistic conveyance of emotion.

IMHO of course.


----------



## ELbowe

Thrift store find Monday.....early Ben....4 cds for $1..


----------



## Conrad2

What's Going On
Marvin Gaye
Label: Tamla
Release Year: 1971









Giant Steps
John Coltrane
Label: Atlantic
Release Year: 1960


----------



## Art Rock

I've been plugging some gaps in the seventies' part of my project to make a list of my favourite pop/rock albums. Yesterday and today the focus was on Italian prog. The bolded ones made it.

Premiata Forneria Marconi:	Storia di un minuto
Premiata Forneria Marconi:	*Per un amico*
Premiata Forneria Marconi:	L'Isola Di Niente
Banco del Mutuo Soccorso:	*Darwin!*
Banco del Mutuo Soccorso:	*Banco del Mutuo Soccorso*
Banco del Mutuo Soccorso:	*Io sono nato libero*

Still to do: Le Orme and Quella Vecchia Locanda.


----------



## Gothos

Listening to Disc 1.


----------



## ELbowe

1961 Prestige


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Sonic Youth - Evol


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Art Rock

Van der Graaf Generator - Pawn hearts (1971)
Van der Graaf Generator - Godbluff (1975)

When I first went through the seventies' albums in my selection to prepare my faves list, VDGG did not make it to my shortlist of candidates (although I do have all their albums from that period). I double checked their two most appraised albums, but they won't make it. Peter Hamill's voice simply does not agree with me.


----------



## Barbebleu

Charles Lloyd and the Marvels - Tone Poem. Brilliant new album from the eternal Mr Lloyd. The two Coleman covers alone are worth the price of admission.


----------



## Barbebleu

Dedicated to Connie - Modern Jazz Quartet
Departure - Gary Burton

Both fabulous albums.


----------



## Gothos

An oldie and definitely a goodie.


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> Charles Lloyd and the Marvels - Tone Poem. Brilliant new album from the eternal Mr Lloyd. The two Coleman covers alone are worth the price of admission.


I just heard about it today and was listening to it. His late career recordings have been really some of his best work.


----------



## julide

Any fans of the japanese rock diva ayumi hamasaki?


----------



## SanAntone

*Muddy Waters *- _You Can't Loose What You Ain't Never Had_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rob Zombie has a new album out today. I think he sounds like a cartoon! I forever love his "Scum of the Earth". This sounds a bit like that.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

This mesmerizing lullaby in Quechua:


----------



## Serge

KLUKVA SHOW BAND

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication (Klukva Show Russian Cover)


----------



## ELbowe

Doesn't get much better:
Blue Train
Blue Note LP, 1961


----------



## Art Rock

Beach Boys - Pet sounds (1966)

Finalizing my list, just checking a few more albums from the 60s and 70s. Just finished listening to the BB classic. I was flabbergasted that _Good Vibrations_ was not on it, as I was convinced it was on this album. It does have a number of good songs, but all in all, it does not make the list of my favourite pop/rock albums.


----------



## Barbebleu

Already Live - The Derek Trucks Band. Fantastic stuff especially the version of My Favourite Things. Derek’s playing is sensational.


----------



## senza sordino

Five more debut albums I just listened to:

Yes eponymous debut album (July 1969)









Emerson, Lake, and Palmer, another eponymous album (November 1970)









Gentle Giant yet another eponymous album (November 1970) Spotify









Curved Air Air Conditioning (November 1970). The first time listening to this, not bad. Some nice moments. And the singing of Sonja Kristina is really good. Spotify









Camel. Our fourth eponymous album of the day. (February 1973)


----------



## pianozach

elgars ghost said:


> The Beatles - _The Beatles_ (1968).
> 
> The precursor for _The Beatles_ was the _Lady Madonna_ single which appeared in March 1968, a song whose piano-driven barrelhouse stylings unceremoniously kicked psychedelia into touch less than four months after the kaleidoscopic, arms-open-wide _Magical Mystery Tour_ soundtrack. This behemoth of an album continues in a similar Year Zero spirit. True, there is still the _Sgt Pepper_-ish penchant for overdubs and effects galore but much of the material itself is stripped back, with the exposed nerve ends of a suddenly disintegrating band there for all to see.
> 
> Many have discussed over the years whether the album is better distilled into a single album or left in its 90+ minutes sprawling warts-and-all glory. Despite being sniffy or indifferent about some of the material I wouldn't cherry-pick from it myself - leaving the less-liked songs in has the effect on me of actually making the great ones sound even better. And even if I did remove, say, 20 minutes of stuff that would still leave c. 72 minutes - pretty much the running time of a 'normal' double album anyway!


Complete on board with the idea that the weaker songs making the album stronger

Some time ago I made an 'alternate' version of the *White Album*. In essence, I merely removed _*Revolution No. 9*_ (8:13) and added the non-album singles, including the single version of *Revolution*, moving _*Revolution No. 1*_ to the end of Side One. I added the nearly finished Harrison song *Not Guilty* that they'd worked on during the sessions.

The track list ended up like so:

*The BEATLES ('White Album')*

SIDE ONE
Back in the U.S.S.R.
Dear Prudence
Glass Onion
Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da
Wild Honey Pie
The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill
While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Happiness is a Warm Gun
Revolution No. 1

SIDE TWO
Not Guilty
Martha My Dear
I'm so tired
Blackbird
Piggies
Rocky Raccoon
Don't Pass Me By
Why don't we do it in the road?
I Will
Julia

SIDE THREE
Birthday
Yer Blues
Mother Nature's Son
Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey
The Inner Light
Sexy Sadie
Helter Skelter
Long, Long, Long

SIDE FOUR
Revolution
Honey Pie
Savoy Truffle
Lady Madonna
Cry Baby Cry
Hey Jude
Good Night

So, I've added 4:16 to Side One (increasing time from 23:43 to 27:59),
3:22 to Side Two (increasing time from 22:41 to 26:03), 
2:37 to Side Three (increasing time from 22:48 to 25:25), and 
removed 12:29, and added 12:49 (increasing time from 24:21 to 24:41)

I've added two extra songs from George (giving him 6 songs for the double-LP), two extra songs from Paul, and one from John.


----------



## Gothos

An Ella Fitzgerald album.What more need be said?


----------



## starthrower

1990 MCA Records Featuring Herbie Hancock and Pat Metheny

Jack is playing keyboard bass on this record and his lines are really hip!


----------



## starthrower

Another 1990 MCA jazz release. This one obtains a beautiful balance of acoustic instruments and synth technology. And some great tunes by Brecker, Don Grolnick, and Jim Beard.


----------



## starthrower

1987

I remember the buzz and anticipation over the release of this album. It lived up to the hype!


----------



## starthrower

Blue Note / Joe Lovano, Charlie Haden, Jack DeJohnette

Another great one from 1990. This album made me a huge fan of Scofield. The writing so good! If it had been recorded 25 years earlier it would be viewed as one of the classics. It is for me.


----------



## ELbowe

New Double LP release (Blue Note 80 Series) in May ...can't wait!! I'm already in line!! 
Andrew Hill (and what seems like a cast of a thousand!!) ‎Bass - Ron Carter, Drums - Lenny White, French Horn - Bob Northern, Soprano Saxophone, Tenor Saxophone, Alto Flute, Bass Clarinet, English Horn - Joe Farrell
Trombone - Julian Priester, Trumpet - Dizzy Reece, Woody Shaw, Tuba, Bass Clarinet - Howard Johnson
Passing Ships


----------



## starthrower

^^^
That's a great album! I remember listening to a library CD. Should have bought a copy when it was in print.

NP:


----------



## Barbebleu

pianozach said:


> Complete on board with the idea that the weaker songs making the album stronger
> 
> Some time ago I made an 'alternate' version of the *White Album*. In essence, I merely removed _*Revolution No. 9*_ (8:13) and added the non-album singles, including the single version of *Revolution*, moving _*Revolution No. 1*_ to the end of Side One. I added the nearly finished Harrison song *Not Guilty* that they'd worked on during the sessions.
> 
> The track list ended up like so:
> 
> *The BEATLES ('White Album')*
> 
> SIDE ONE
> Back in the U.S.S.R.
> Dear Prudence
> Glass Onion
> Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da
> Wild Honey Pie
> The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill
> While My Guitar Gently Weeps
> Happiness is a Warm Gun
> Revolution No. 1
> 
> SIDE TWO
> Not Guilty
> Martha My Dear
> I'm so tired
> Blackbird
> Piggies
> Rocky Raccoon
> Don't Pass Me By
> Why don't we do it in the road?
> I Will
> Julia
> 
> SIDE THREE
> Birthday
> Yer Blues
> Mother Nature's Son
> Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey
> The Inner Light
> Sexy Sadie
> Helter Skelter
> Long, Long, Long
> 
> SIDE FOUR
> Revolution
> Honey Pie
> Savoy Truffle
> Lady Madonna
> Cry Baby Cry
> Hey Jude
> Good Night
> 
> So, I've added 4:16 to Side One (increasing time from 23:43 to 27:59),
> 3:22 to Side Two (increasing time from 22:41 to 26:03),
> 2:37 to Side Three (increasing time from 22:48 to 25:25), and
> removed 12:29, and added 12:49 (increasing time from 24:21 to 24:41)
> 
> I've added two extra songs from George (giving him 6 songs for the double-LP), two extra songs from Paul, and one from John.


Nicely curated. I may take a leaf out of your book and do a similar thing.


----------



## Barbebleu

ELbowe said:


> New Double LP release (Blue Note 80 Series) in May ...can't wait!! I'm already in line!!
> Andrew Hill (and what seems like a cast of a thousand!!) ‎Bass - Ron Carter, Drums - Lenny White, French Horn - Bob Northern, Soprano Saxophone, Tenor Saxophone, Alto Flute, Bass Clarinet, English Horn - Joe Farrell
> Trombone - Julian Priester, Trumpet - Dizzy Reece, Woody Shaw, Tuba, Bass Clarinet - Howard Johnson
> Passing Ships
> View attachment 152429


Is this not already available? I've got this. I presume it's just a remaster.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Is this not already available? I've got this. I presume it's just a remaster.


It's a vinyl release. The CD came out 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> It's a vinyl release. The CD came out 10-15 years ago.


Aah. Aimed at old reactionary purists then and not modern, hip people like me!:lol:


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Aah. Aimed at old reactionary purists then and not modern, hip people like me!:lol:


Hip people with 40 dollars to spend on an LP.


----------



## Barbebleu

Out Of The Woods - George Shearing and Gary Burton. Lovely album.


----------



## ELbowe

starthrower said:


> Hip people with 40 dollars to spend on an LP.


No!! Decrepit old farts with too much time on their hands chasing their youth and decades of lost time when a love a music was not feasible and therefore shelved due to working ones bollox off to feed the family so now spending the grand-kids inheritance whenever possible ....such as now...$40 Cdn on a DOUBLE-LP....:tiphat:


----------



## Chilham

I've been so focused on my growing classical collection that I've neglected all of my non-classical music. I've decided to rectify that one day a week. Last week was Radiohead. This week ....










Supertramp: Crime of the Century










Supertramp: Crisis, What Crisis?










Supertramp: Even in the Quietest Moments










Supertramp: Breakfast in America


----------



## ELbowe

Barbebleu said:


> Out Of The Woods - George Shearing and Gary Burton. Lovely album.


Great to see someone else listening to George Shearing......as a side (log-winded) story when in the business world I dealt with a particular lawyer for about two decades on a weekly basis but rarely did we have time for "social" interaction, the lunches were all about business. Before retiring we had a true social lunch and he mentioned they had just hosted a relative (of the Mrs) from the UK and the challenges as he was blind. While discussing how easily people with various disabilities can manage so much better than we can anticipate he mentioned he was also a pianist. Turned out he was speaking of his wife's great-uncle (?) George Shearing! He was surprised that I was familiar with him and his work or that I was a Jazz fan as he was. All those years all the wasted time taking about ***** instead of meaningful stuff!! Anyway...small world! Sorry for rambling!!


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 3.


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> Van der Graaf Generator - Pawn hearts (1971)
> Van der Graaf Generator - Godbluff (1975)
> 
> When I first went through the seventies' albums in my selection to prepare my faves list, VDGG did not make it to my shortlist of candidates (although I do have all their albums from that period). I double checked their two most appraised albums, but they won't make it. Peter Hamill's voice simply does not agree with me.


We might have to agree to disagree here Art - but I would propose 'Still Life' & 'H to He Who Am the Only One' as the two albums to consider.


----------



## Malx

I will say without fear of contridiction - the finest soul/funk band to come out of Dundee.

The 'AWB' album that gave them the big break.


----------



## ELbowe

These wonderful artists first seen with Ry Cooder in the magical Buena Vista Social Club …such energy!
Eliades Ochoa, Compay Segundo, Ibrahim Ferrer, Omara Portuondo, Rubén González ‎- 5 Leyendas De Cuba
Egrem ‎- Original De Cuba -5 CD, Compilation, Box Set, Cuba


----------



## Chilham

Malx said:


> I will say without fear of contridiction - the finest soul/funk band to come out of Dundee.
> 
> The 'AWB' album that gave them the big break.


One of my wife's favourite bands.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> 'H to He Who Am the Only One'


I love that tune, House With No Door.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Steely Dan, Aja*

I'm finally getting around to hearing this one.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Diamanda Galas
Malediction and prayer


----------



## senza sordino

Another round of debut albums I've just listened to today.

The Beatles Please Please Me (March 1963) Incredibly, ten of the fourteen songs were recorded on one very productive thirteen-hour day - Monday, February 11th, 1963. 









The Rolling Stones, their eponymous debut album (April 1964) Spotify









The Who My Generation (December 1965), released exactly one week after I was born. Spotify









Cream Fresh Cream (December 1966) Fantastic. Spotify









Traffic Mr. Fantasy (December 1967) Spotify


----------



## starthrower

1980


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part twelve.

Siouxsie and the Banshees - _Kaleidoscope_ (third album from 1980, with eight demo bonus tracks and one non-album a-side):










The Stranglers - _The Raven_ (fourth studio album from 1979, plus one non-album single, two non-album b-sides and the single _Don't Bring Harry_ sung in French):










Talking Heads - _Sand in the Vaseline: Popular Favourites_ (two-disc overview from 1975-90): ***










(*** bit miffed that there was no room for _Thank You for Sending Me an Angel_)


----------



## starthrower

I picked up a couple of their CDs. Fusion with an emphasis on rock. Good stuff!


----------



## Gothos

Playing Volume 2.


----------



## Malx

*Mountain - Climbing*


----------



## Conrad2

Ambient 1/Music for Airports
Brian Eno
Label: E.G. 
Release Year: 1977








Music for Nine Post Cards (Rerelease) 
Hiroshi Yoshimura
Label: Empire of Signs
Release Year: 2017








The Disintegration Loops I (Remastered)
William Basinski 
Label: Temporary Residence
Release Year: 2008


----------



## tdc

This girl seems very good, just discovered her today.

keiyaA


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 1.


----------



## ELbowe

Your Sister Rosetta listening reminded me I should play what little I have of her ..but I don't think I have too much; in the same vein I found this 4 CD set at Thrift and must say I wasn't aware of this lady previously. Very pleasantly surprised great voice ..she sang with some of the top Big Bands of 30s/40s. Quality of recordings not great but the swing feel is very present. 
Mildred Bailey ‎- Sunday, Monday Or Always
Label: Quadromania 4 CD, Compilation.


----------



## starthrower

1975

Some days you just need to listen to a classic! This album has it all. Great tunes, great band, great analog sound, and it's funky as hell.


----------



## Barbebleu

Hamell on Trial - The Pandemic Songs. Ed Hamell’s own idiosyncratic look at COVID. Excellent.


----------



## ELbowe

Good Grief!! Just about forgot it is St. Patrick's Day!!..some old LPs:
Planxty: The Well Below the Valley
Polydor LP, UK 1973

Finbar (probably one of the best Uilleann Piper of his time) & Eddie Furey
Transatlantic Records LP, UK 1968

Clannad 2
Gael-Linn LP, Ireland 1974


----------



## Malx

Inspired by starthrower's earlier post I'll finish the days listening with another classic Beck album.

*Jeff Beck - Wired.*

A little different in style from Blow by Blow but still a wonderful record.


----------



## Conrad2

The Phosphorescent Blues
Punch Brothers
Label: Nonesuch Records
Release Year: 2015









The Glass Bead Game
James Blackshaw
Label: Young God Records
Release Year: 2009









Recommended by Barbebleu

Shaken by a Low Sound
Crooked Still
Label: Signature Sounds Recordings
Release Year: 2006









The Unfortunate Rake - Volume 1
The Crooked Jade
Label: Copper Creek Records
Release Year: 2000








Recommended by SanAntone

Continuing below


----------



## Conrad2

Songs of Leonard Cohen
Leonard Cohen
Label: Columbia
Release Year: 1967









Elliott Smith
Elliott Smith
Label: Kill Rock Stars
Release Year: 1993









Mount Eerie
the Microphones
Label: P.W. Elverum & Sun
Release Year: 2003


----------



## starthrower

1955


----------



## SanAntone

*Miles Davis* - _Get Up With It_


----------



## SanAntone

Conrad2 said:


> The Phosphorescent Blues
> Punch Brothers
> Label: Nonesuch Records
> Release Year: 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Glass Bead Game
> James Blackshaw
> Label: Young God Records
> Release Year: 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended by Barbebleu
> 
> *Shaken by a Low Sound
> Crooked Still*
> Label: Signature Sounds Recordings
> Release Year: 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Unfortunate Rake - Volume 1
> The Crooked Jade*
> Label: Copper Creek Records
> Release Year: 2000
> View attachment 152655
> 
> 
> Recommended by SanAntone
> 
> Continuing below


Some great stuff there; good to see it posted here.


----------



## ELbowe

*Crooked Still*! So thats where Aoife O'Donovan went!!!......last time I heard her was when she recorded/toured with Sarah Jarosz. Thanks for this!


----------



## SanAntone

ELbowe said:


> *Crooked Still*! So thats where Aoife O'Donovan went!!!......last time I heard her was when she recorded/toured with Sarah Jarosz. Thanks for this!


She was in Crooked Still, but they have not done much since 2011. She has been recording solo and as a founding member of *I'm With Her*. She also guest appears with a variety artists. She is excellent in any setting.


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Erroll Garner - Misty/Concert By The Sea - on an audio cassette!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Rockstar

(soundtrack by A.R Rahman)









=>
https://www.iwmbuzz.com/music/snippets-music/rockstar-movie-one-best-soundtrack-bollywood/2019/07/21


----------



## SanAntone

*Miles Davis * - _The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions_

View attachment 152680


----------



## ELbowe

SanAntone said:


> *Miles Davis * - _The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions_
> 
> View attachment 152680


Nice! Is that the 4CD Columbia 2004 Remastered ..long box?


----------



## Barbebleu

I've got the big box that came with 3 CDs, DVD, the original vinyl set, bags of literature, pull-outs, posters. Terrific package but a ferocious price nowadays, about £129/ $150 on eBay.

I should also say that I have my very original vinyl and the first CD issue and the Legacy release as well. Overkill? I should say so!:lol:

https://www.jazzwise.com/media/71126/milesdavisbitchesbrew40th.jpg?&width=780&quality=60


----------



## SanAntone

ELbowe said:


> Nice! Is that the 4CD Columbia 2004 Remastered ..long box?


It's the 4CD metal box.


----------



## senza sordino

The last couple of days, all from Spotify

The Jeff Beck Group Truth (July 1968). I used to listen to this on LP. I still have this LP shoved into the back of a closet. I no longer own a record player. Great music









Blind Faith (August 1969). I used to own this on cassette









Family Music in a Doll's House. (July 1968). I had never listened to this before. There are some very enjoyable moments. I'll make a point of listening again. I was reading on Wikipedia that their bass player, Ric Grech, left to join Blind Faith. He retired from music in 1977, became a carpet salesman, and died in 1990 of liver failure due to alcoholism - a sad story. 









The Moody Blues In Search of the Lost Chord (July 1968)









Fairport Convention What We Did On Our Holidays (January 1969). My second listen to this.


----------



## SanAntone

_Miles at the Fillmore - Miles Davis 1970: The Bootleg Series Vol. 3_ is a 4 CD live album compiling the four nights of Miles Davis' performances at the Fillmore East in New York City from June 17-20, 1970 and three additional tracks recorded at the Fillmore West two months earlier.

View attachment 152688


----------



## HenryPenfold

Shame they didn't do more stuff ....

*McAlmont & Butler - Yes

*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Re: post #23110

For all budding vocalists out there!


----------



## Art Rock

Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach, 1973)










Contaminazione (Il Rovescio della Medaglia, 1973)

Two acclaimed masterpieces from the fertile seventies' Italian progressive rock scene. Having listened to them once more, I concur. They are now on my list of favourites.


----------



## Conrad2

Nebraska
Bruce Springsteen
Label: Columbia
Release Year: 1982 









Songs from Suicide Bridge Songs from Suicide Bridge
David Kauffman & Eric Caboor
Label: Donkey Soul Music
Release Year 1984








Townes Van Zandt
Townes Van Zandt
Label: Poppy
Release Year: 1969


----------



## Art Rock

Pollen is the 1976 debut studio album by Canadian progressive rock group Pollen. They were one of the major representatives of the flourishing French-Canadian prog scene. Their music showed influence of Genesis, Yes, Gentle Giant, Ange, and the Italian prog groups, while having the lyrics sung in (Canadian) French added a different angle. The songs are complex, melodic, very well played and sung. This is one of the decade's best prog albums made outside the UK - and what a loss that they quit soon after its release. One more for my list.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Conrad2 said:


> Townes Van Zandt
> Townes Van Zandt
> Label: Poppy
> Release Year: 1969


Woah, I was just about to post that I am listening to this album as well.

Now I'm not one for tearing up, but "I'll be Here in the Morning" did it for me. One of the most beautiful and perfect songs I've ever heard.

What a genius musician.

Check out this live version. Even more raw and poignant:


----------



## starthrower

I saw this band 35 years ago at our symphony hall. A night I'll never forget!


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday and today, all from Spotify and a slightly odd mix. I usually try to find some more coherence between the set I put together. Nevertheless, an interesting set.

The Jeff Beck Group Beck-Ola. (June 1969) I own this on vinyl, but I haven't heard it in decades. I think it is a very poor follow-up to their debut album, Truth. The moments of inspiration are few and far between, in my opinion.









Family Family Entertainment (March 1969). The first time listening to this album. Some good moments, I think I'll listen again. I wasn't blown away by this, but it was interesting enough to keep me engaged.









Fairport Convention Unhalfbricking (July 1969). My second listen in three weeks. I like this.









Manfred Mann's Earth Band eponymous debut album (January 1972). The first time listening to this album. I've known of the band for decades, but I don't know anything about their music other than their one giant hit in 1977









Long John Baldry It Ain't Easy (June 1971). I don't know if I've heard this album in full before. I knew the first two tracks well 'Conditional Discharge' and 'Don't Try to Lay No Boogie Woogie on the King of Rock and Roll'. I think my uncle had this album and I taped the first two tracks onto cassette. Unfortunately, I'll never find out because my uncle and cassettes are long gone. Elton John plays on the last two tracks.


----------



## starthrower

I bought a used copy of that Family CD. Gotta take it out for another spin. Weird band but pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> I bought a used copy of that Family CD. Gotta take it out for another spin. Weird band but pretty interesting stuff.


Indeed, weird and interesting, especially the wobbly rapid vibrato of their lead singer Roger Chapman.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> Indeed, weird and interesting, especially the wobbly rapid vibrato of their lead singer Roger Chapman.


Yeah, he was pretty eccentric. And his style probably wouldn't have a wide appeal. I thought he sounded like a farm animal when I first heard his voice!


----------



## Barbebleu

Jacky Terrasson - Smile. Fabulous album from a woefully underrated pianist.


----------



## Barbebleu

senza sordino said:


> Indeed, weird and interesting, especially the wobbly rapid vibrato of their lead singer Roger Chapman.


Roger Chapman, the kind of voice you want to hear in a silent film!


----------



## Gothos

Canadian blues-rock.


----------



## starthrower

2017 Concord

I've been enjoying their live stuff on YouTube lately and I found the CD marked down at Barnes & Noble today. A sextet with Lionel Loueke - guitar, Steve Wilson - woodwinds, Carlitos Del Puerto - bass, Luisito Qunitero - perc.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Great sounding band! I passed on the CD a few years back but I'm gonna have to pick up a copy.

CHICK COREA - piano
- TIM GARLAND - tenor sax, soprano sax, bass clarinet
- CHRISTIAN McBRIDE - bass
- CHARLES ALTURA - guitar
- MARCUS GILMORE - drums
- LUIS QUINTERO - percussion


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Art Rock

The first three albums by Italian progressive rock group Latte e Miele. I found the first two somewhat disappointing, but the third (Aquile E Scoiattoli) was interesting - even though it did not make my list.


----------



## starthrower

1996 / Denney Goodhew - saxophones, Marc Johnson - bass, Jon Christensen - drums


----------



## Red Terror

It's been a Holdsworth morning thus far...


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


>


This is great! I'm listening on Spotify. Swallow and Bill Stewart are a superb rhythm section and ECM captured it beautifully.


----------



## ELbowe

*Una Mas (One More Time)
Trumpet - Kenny Dorham
Tenor Saxophone - Joe Henderson
Bass - Butch Warren
Drums - Anthony Williams
Piano - Herbie Hancock
Recorded Rudy Van Gelder April 1, 1963*


----------



## starthrower

Young and old Sco


----------



## Red Terror

Capping off the day with an extraordinary album...


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Yeah, he was pretty eccentric. And his style probably wouldn't have a wide appeal. I thought he sounded like a farm animal when I first heard his voice!


Sounds like it's right up my alley. Must check the 'Family' out.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Sounds like it's right up my alley. Must check the 'Family' out.


Start with their first album, Music In A Doll's House. It's not the best recording or production but the music is interesting.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Young and old Sco


Country for Old Men is terrific.


----------



## Conrad2

Titanic Rising
Weyes Blood
Label: Sub Pop
Release Year: 2019








Norman Fu*king Rockwell!
Lana Del Rey
Label: Polydor
Release Year: 2019


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Country for Old Men is terrific.


I'm enjoying the older, mellower Sco. His interpretations of the tunes is wonderful. I attended a Q&A soundcheck before his show here in 2019. He's very relaxed and friendly, and so sharp and intelligent.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

I bought this on the strength of hearing it in the used record store today.
Sounds like a cross between Donovan and Jose Feliciano.Great stuff.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part thirteen.

Television - _Marquee Moon_ (1977 debut album):










Heartbreakers - _L.A.M.F._ (their only studio album from 1977, given a proper clean-up job some years later by guitarist Johnny Thunders):










Tubeway Army - _Tubeway Army_ (Gary Numan's debut album from 1978, plus thirteen bonus live tracks):


----------



## Barbebleu

Gothos said:


> View attachment 153000
> 
> 
> I bought this on the strength of hearing it in the used record store today.
> Sounds like a cross between Donovan and Jose Feliciano.Great stuff.


You should check out the film documentary Searching for Sugar Man. Excellent look at the man and his life.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Recorded at Yoshi's 2007

Some heavyweight compositions and performances packaged with a cheesy cover. Tunes by Corea, Carla Bley, Swallow, Ellington, Metheny, and a couple by Gary.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

1998 Ron McMaster CD

12 ballads recorded during the House Party, and Home Cookin' sessions. I don't know if it's this CD in particular but this is some great sounding Smith and Burrell. The guitar sound is amazing! The song selection is superb. I don't know why I've never seen this CD before but I found it today at a local store. Seven of the tracks were previously unissued.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

^^^
That was my first Oregon album. A classic! I've become a huge fan and have collected about 18 albums. I'm also a huge fan of Ralph Towner's albums for ECM.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> That was my first Oregon album. A classic! I've become a huge fan and have collected about 18 albums. I'm also a huge fan of Ralph Towner's albums for ECM.


Winter Light is an exceptional album; it has become one of my very favorites.

Solstice (another favorite) is the only Towner album I own, but Matchbook is next.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Solstice (another favorite) is the only Towner album I own, but Matchbook is next.


Other good ones I can recommend are Solo Concert, Diary, Blue Sun, Lost And Found, and Five Years Later w/ John Abercrombie.


----------



## Chilham

When I lived in Paris 2000-2007, before my more recent diversion into classical, I listened to a radio channel called Europe2. They eventually lost their licence for playing too much non-French music - there are laws in France dictating how much foreign language music can be played - but it was great whilst it lasted. The French music was cool and the English-lyric stuff, for the most part, hit the spot for me. It was also a good way to reinforce my French language skill, listening to the French DJs.

I now have more than 400 songs in my iTunes library from that era. Today, I'll listen to 53 English songs from D-G. To illustrate, here are the first, the median and the last.










Stereophonics: Dakota










Radiohead: Fake Plastic Trees










Mika: Grace Kelly


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Other good ones I can recommend are Solo Concert, Diary, Blue Sun, Lost And Found, and Five Years Later w/ John Abercrombie.


Anything by Towner is worth having. Back in the eighties I saw a concert by Towner and Abercrombie at the Mitchell Library concert hall in Glasgow. They were fabulous. The evening had a strange incident when some numpty in the audience, who had clearly overdone the electric soup, started shouting the odds. After the said nitwit had been ejected John Abercrombie, to the amusement of the audience, said "we don't normally get that sort of reaction to our music. Most people just sit quietly. Far out!"


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


>


Lovely set of CDs. Three phenomenal musicians who are sadly no longer with us.


----------



## starthrower

It's a shame we lost John Abercrombie. He was such a fine player and musician. And one of the leaders of modern electric jazz in the 70s, 80s and 90s. He and Ralph Towner were a huge influence on Metheny and other younger players.


----------



## starthrower

I picked up Sco's Swallow Tales yesterday. Playing it now. Swallow and Stewart are a great rhythm team. And of course they are John's favorite people so it inspires him to play great. Nobody mentions Bill Stewart in the jazz rags and polls but to my ears he's one of the greats.


----------



## arapinho1

Nine Inch Nails binge. Year Zero is so underrated.


----------



## Conrad2

Thought for Food
The Books
Label: Tomlab
Release Year: 2002








Music Has the Right to Children
Boards of Canada 
Label: Matador 
Release Year: 1998









Loop-Finding-Jazz-Records
Jan Jelinek
Label: Faitiche
Release Year: 2000


----------



## Gothos

Charles Wright expressing himself.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


>


Another cracker. ECM had a tremendous roster of artists in the seventies and eighties who put out some terrific albums. One of my favourites is the late lamented Steve Eliovson/Collin Walcott album Dawn Dance.


----------



## starthrower

I wish I had purchased more ECM CDs when they were in print. As it is I must have at least 130 titles.


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> Indeed, weird and interesting, especially the wobbly rapid vibrato of their lead singer Roger Chapman.


I used to be able to do a pretty good impression of Chapmans voice - when Karaoke came out 'In my Own Time' was my song (after suitable lubrication). The bar owner would get me to sing it just before closing, I never could work out why


----------



## senza sordino

Malx said:


> I used to be able to do a pretty good impression of Chapman's voice - when Kareoke came out 'In my Own Time' was my song (after suitable lubrication). The bar owner would get me to sing it just before closing, I never could work out why


Hahaha, that anecdote made me chuckle. Perhaps, the next time I fly back to the old country I'll head up to Caledonia, I'll pour you some liquid courage, and you can demonstrate your prowess on the Karaoke machine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> _I used to be able to do a pretty good impression of Chapmans voice - when Kareoke came out 'In my Own Time' was my song (after suitable lubrication). The bar owner would get me to sing it just before closing, I never could work out why _


That would certainly have worked with me - off to the kebab house sharpish. Mind you, the idea would have been no less effective had it been Roger Chapman himself.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> I wish I had purchased more ECM CDs when they were in print. As it is I must have at least 130 titles.


I do have about 150 of the original ECM vinyl issues including number 1001 Mal Waldron Trio - Free At Last. There was an excellent record shop off Byres Road in Glasgow and the guys there would keep me informed whenever they got ECM stuff in and give me first dibs.


----------



## starthrower

1995 Cuneiform Records


----------



## starthrower

1973 MPS Records / 2008 CD


----------



## starthrower

One of the first jazz CDs I bought back in 1985. Last year I picked up the OJC/Riverside remastered CD and it sounds amazing! This one along with Sonny Rollins Way Out West are well worth re-purchasing if you own the old CDs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

That's one of three Monk albums I want but still yet to snare, along with _5 by Monk by 5_ and _Monk's Dream_

Punk, new wave, post-punk etc. part fourteen of fourteen for this evening.

Ultravox! - _The Island Years_ (compilation of the three albums from 1977-78 which featured singer John Foxx)










The Vibrators - _Pure Mania/V2_ (1977 debut album and second album from 1978):










XTC - _Drums and Wires_ (third album from 1979 plus one a-side and one b-side - originally a free single given away with limited numbers of the album):


----------



## starthrower

The remastered Monk's Music has three bonus tracks including a 13 minute blues with Coltrane and Coleman Hawkins trading solos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

So I see - was that track unavailable up until then?


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> So I see - was that track unavailable up until then?


I don't know if it appeared on any other collection?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Doesn't ring a bell - _Blues for Tomorrow_ is credited to Gigi Gryce who only recorded with Monk during 1957. If he wrote the track during that period presumably it was left off the original album because of time constraints.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Doesn't ring a bell - _Blues for Tomorrow_ is credited to Gigi Gryce who only recorded with Monk during 1957. If he wrote the track during that period presumably it was left off the original album because of time constraints.


Originally released on this compilation with the same title. https://www.discogs.com/Various-Blues-For-Tomorrow/release/8596918 Monk doesn't play on it because the album tracks were finished but they still had some studio time left, so the producer Orrin Keepnews asked the band to jam on a blues and they used a theme Gryce had come up with.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Barbebleu

Our Native Daughters - Songs of Our Native Daughters. Outstanding stuff.

https://folkways.si.edu/songs-of-our-native-daughters


----------



## Comity

Autecre box set of EPs


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Originally released on this compilation with the same title. https://www.discogs.com/Various-Blues-For-Tomorrow/release/8596918 Monk doesn't play on it because the album tracks were finished but they still had some studio time left, so the producer Orrin Keepnews asked the band to jam on a blues and they used a theme Gryce had come up with.


Thanks for the explanation - I wasn't aware that Monk didn't feature.


----------



## atsizat

Melancholy.

I don't understand a single word but the melancholic melody of the music gets me inside it. I feel sadness listening to it.


----------



## atsizat

French version is also pretty good


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

Sometimes nothing else will do...


----------



## Barbebleu

The Following Morning - Eberhard Weber. Excellent.


----------



## SanAntone

*Golden Age: 25 Years of Signature Sounds*

View attachment 153268


The record label and concert promoter *Signature Sounds* has seen plenty of changes in the music industry in the 25 years since it started up in 1995. Through all the changes, however, the label's commitment to artists and to developing them and their sound-both on record and in live performance-has never faltered, and this two-CD set celebrates the depth and breadth of the genius and commitment of Signature Sounds. As founder Jim Olsen says in the booklet that accompanies the set, "I look for a unique sound that isn't just echoing other people, something that is sympatico with the overall sound and vibe of the label, and somebody who wants to work, who's already touring and wants to turn that up. What we really need is artists who tour."

These two CDs showcase the artists that Signature Sounds introduced to the world, many of whom developed out of their local music scenes. This is not a "greatest hits" of Signature Sounds but, as Olsen, points out "a good sounding, listenable album," and many of the artists who are no longer on the label-such as Mary Gauthier and Lori McKenna and Josh Ritter and Erin McKeown-launched their careers from the base of Signature Sounds. According to the notes in the booklet (the liner notes are written by Johnny Memphis), McKeown's album Distillation became the label's first national hit, and Ritter's Golden Age of Radio became the label's second national hit. Also included in the set are current artists such as Birds of Chicago, Heather Maloney, Chris Smither, and the Sweetback Sisters.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The recent thread on Miles Davis has rekindled the fire within, so I'm going to go through the Columbia albums I have from the mid 50s to the late 60s. Starting with...

_'Round About Midnight_ (rec. October 1955 and September 1956):

Miles Davis - trumpet
John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Red Garland - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums










_Miles Ahead_ (rec. May and August 1957):

Miles Davis - flugelhorn
Bernie Glow - lead trumpet
Ernie Royal, Louis Mucci, Taft Jordan and John Carisi - trumpet
Frank Rehak, Jimmy Cleveland and Joe Bennett - trombone
Tom Mitchell - bass trombone
Willie Ruff, Tony Miranda and Jim Buffington - French horn
Bill Barber - tuba
Lee Konitz - alto saxophone
Danny Bank - bass clarinet
Romeo Penque and Sid Cooper - flute and clarinet
Paul Chambers - bass
Art Taylor - drums
Wynton Kelly - piano
Gil Evans - arranger and conductor










_Milestones_ (rec. February and March 1958):

Miles Davis - trumpet, piano (on _Sid's Ahead_)
Cannonball Adderley - alto saxophone
John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Red Garland - piano (except on _Sid's Ahead_)
Paul Chambers - bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums


----------



## Barbebleu

Watkins Family Hour - Brother Sister. Fantastic stuff from Sara Watkins and her brother Sean.


----------



## Conrad2

I Can Hear the Heart Beating as One
Yo La Tengo
Label: Matador
Release Year: 1997









Ruins
Grouper
Label: Kranky
Release Year: 2014


----------



## starthrower

A CD I've had for decades. The Sheffield Lab compilation featuring Thelma Houston, Tower Of Power, Lee Ritenour, Harry James, Amanda McBroom, etc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miles Davis - Columbia albums part two for tonight.

_Porgy and Bess_ (rec. July and August 1958):

Miles Davis - trumpet and flugelhorn
Ernie Royal, Bernie Glow, Johnny Coles and Louis Mucci - trumpet
Dick Hixon, Frank Rehak, Jimmy Cleveland and Joe Bennett - trombone
Willie Ruff, Julius Watkins and Gunther Schuller - French horn
Bill Barber - tuba
Phil Bodner, Jerome Richardson and Romeo Penque - flute, alto flute and clarinet
Danny Bank - alto flute, bass flute and bass clarinet
Cannonball Adderley - alto saxophone
Paul Chambers - bass
Philly Joe Jones or Jimmy Cobb - drums 
Gil Evans - arranger & conductor










_Kind of Blue_ (rec. March and April 1959):

Miles Davis - trumpet
Cannonball Adderley - alto saxophone 
John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Bill Evans or Wynton Kelly - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
Jimmy Cobb - drums










_Sketches of Spain_ (rec. November 1959):

Miles Davis - trumpet and flugelhorn
Johnny Coles Bernie Glow, Taft Jordan and Louis Mucci and Ernie Royal - trumpet
Dick Hixon and Frank Rehak - trombone
Bill Barber and Jimmy McAllister - tuba
John Barrows, James Buffington, Earl Chapin, Tony Miranda and Joe Singer - French horn
Harold Feldman - clarinet, flute, oboe
Danny Bank - bass clarinet
Albert Block and Eddie Caine - flute
Romeo Penque - oboe
Jack Knitzer - bassoon
Janet Putnam - harp
Elvin Jones and Jose Mangual - percussion
Paul Chambers - bass
Jimmy Cobb - drums
Gil Evans - arranger and conductor


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Sonic Youth - Sister


----------



## starthrower

1957 / 2010 Concord Music CD


----------



## starthrower

I caught the first show on this tour two years ago.


----------



## Gothos

Playing "Framed"
Vambo Roolz OK!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gothos said:


> View attachment 153379
> 
> 
> Playing "Framed"
> Vambo Roolz OK!


Great group - one of my all-time 'I wish I'd been around to see them' regrets. I was just slightly too young - they played their final gig with Alex Harvey (Reading Festival August 1977, I think) at about the same time I was getting into music.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## arapinho1

Coil - Horse Rotorvator (1986)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Added this one to the collection.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


>


Nice. Much underrated band imo.


----------



## Red Terror

This is an excellent fusion album. Jazzers and proggers alike should love this.

RIP Larry.


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


> This is an excellent fusion album. Jazzers and proggers alike should love this.
> 
> RIP Larry.


I was in Berlin in 1968 for the Berlin Jazztage. I went along to the fabulous department store KDW and bought a few albums one of which was Gary Burton's Duster and that was my introduction to the marvellous Larry Coryell. His solo on General Mojo's Well Laid Plan blew my socks off. So that was me off on collecting his albums. Lady Coryell is a cracker as are all his 11th House albums and his solo stuff. Super tasteful guitarist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miles Davis - Columbia albums part three dotted throughout today.

_Someday My Prince Will Come_ (rec. March 1961):

Miles Davis - trumpet
Hank Mobley and/or John Coltrane - tenor saxophone
Wynton Kelly - piano
Paul Chambers - bass
Jimmy Cobb - drums (except on _Blues No. 2_)
Philly Joe Jones - drums (on _Blues No. 2_)










_Seven Steps to Heaven_ (Rec. April and May 1963):

Miles Davis - trumpet
George Coleman - tenor saxophone
Victor Feldman or Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Frank Butler or Tony Williams - drums










_Miles Davis in Europe_ (rec. live in Antibes, July 1963):

Miles Davis - trumpet
George Coleman - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums


----------



## starthrower

1972


----------



## Gothos

Part of my "Focus 50 Years" box set.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

Seventies folk-rock.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A Fine Day to Die by Bathory. Only recently discovered this one, kind of proto black metal. Pretty awesome and noisy


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat

A French song from the year that I was born in


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

2018 debut release from the Brazilian trio of keyboards, bass and drums. I guess I would loosely call this symphonic rock but it might appeal to fusion fans due to the great bass playing. Vocals are spare so it's mostly instrumental.


----------



## Enthusiast

I won't post all the covers but over the last few days I have been on a Pharoah Sanders binge. It is hard to stop.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miles Davis - Columbia albums part four this afternoon.

_My Funny Valentine_ (rec. live in New York, February 1964):

Miles Davis - trumpet
George Coleman - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums










_Four and More_ (rec. live in New York, February 1964):

Miles Davis - trumpet
George Coleman - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums


----------



## Barbebleu

Enthusiast said:


> I won't post all the covers but over the last few days I have been on a Pharoah Sanders binge. It is hard to stop.


You could do a lot worse. There's a lot of great ones but Tauhid, Thembi, Karma and Black Unity stand out.


----------



## atsizat

All Of Me (1941)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Conrad2

Goon 
Tobias Jesso Jr.
Label: True Panther Sounds
Release Year: 2015









Benji
Sun Kil Moon
Label: Caldo Verde
Release Year: 2014









Stranger in the Alps
Phoebe Bridgers
Label: Dead Oceans
Release Year: 2017









Real Estate
Atlas
Label: Domino
Release Year: 2014


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Miles Davis - Columbia albums part five for tonight.

_Miles in Berlin_ (rec. live in September 1964):

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums










_E.S.P._ (rec. January 1965):

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums










_Miles Smiles_ (rec. April 1966):

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums


----------



## Red Terror

Bernie Worrell was an exceptional songwriter and keyboard player.

_Highly recommended_.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

1981


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Jaco was a monster on bass. Good grief!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

2017

Recorded, mixed and mastered at a studio in the Catskill Mountains. Not unlike Country For Old Men, Hudson is a relaxed but engaging affair produced by four pro's who have created a satisfying musical chemistry on their first outing. Some originals by Sco and DeJohnette are performed along with folk/rock classics from the Woodstock era by Dylan, Joni Mitchell, and The Band. They tackle the material from a number of different angles keeping things interesting but faithful to the originals. Recommended!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

Enjoying a bit of Ska this morning.


----------



## starthrower

Just got this one. It's mostly instrumental. Features a lot of nice bass and guitar stuff with guests Mike Keneally, Joe Satriani, Julian Coryell, Guthrie Goven, etc.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Just got this one. It's mostly instrumental. Features a lot of nice bass and guitar stuff with guests Mike Keneally, Joe Satriani, Julian Coryell, Guthrie Goven, etc.


Isn't Beller the bass player for Aristocrats? I wish Goven would release another solo album.


----------



## norman bates

Wolfang Dauner trio - Dream talk (1964)

one of the most interesting jazz piano trios I've discovered in a long while. Truly interesting and original conception with the drums being as important as the piano, I wonder why it's not more famous. It also sound quite modern and mysterious.


----------



## Red Terror

A strange and intriguing avant-garde/progressive jazz improv album from 2020. Highly recommended.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Isn't Beller the bass player for Aristocrats? I wish Goven would release another solo album.


Yes, he is. Also long time bassist for Mike Keneally, and Satriani band.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


>


I've read many disdainful comments about this album on forums over the years and I could never buy in to it. I bet millions of musicians would kill to write tunes with the hooks and melodies that abound on this record. I guess it's perceived as hip to pretend you don't like big selling jazz records unless it's Miles.


----------



## SanAntone

*Medeski, Martin & Wood* : _Shack-Man_

View attachment 153731


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gothos

This album contains "Hocus Pocus" a song I heard them performing on Don Kirschner's Rock Concert on TV back in 1974.It's still a great song.(Who else here remembers the Kirschner show?I saw a lot of European and British bands on that show I that I might otherwise not have heard of.)


----------



## starthrower

It's to bad the record company didn't use a hipper cover image for this album. It's filled with wonderful compositions by Swallow, Bley, Corea, Jarrett, Metheny, Ellington, and one of Gary's tunes.


----------



## cwarchc

.......................


----------



## starthrower

This trio really cooks. Great drum sound too!
https://lecoqrecords.bandcamp.com/album/trio


----------



## Barbebleu

Ornette Coleman - Complete 1968 Italian Tour. (bootleg). Slightly distant recording quality but excellent stuff.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ben Webster* - _Plays Ballads_

View attachment 153796


----------



## arapinho1

Kendrick Lamar - To Pimp a Butterfly


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miles Davis - Columbia albums part six.

_Sorcerer_ - (rec. May 1967 except _Nothing Like You_, rec. August 1962):

Personnel: May 1967

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums

Personnel on _Nothing Like You_:

Miles Davis - trumpet
Bob Dorough - vocals
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Frank Rehak - trombone
Paul Chambers - bass
Jimmy Cobb - drums
Willie Bobo (William Correa) - bongos
Gil Evans - arrangements










_Nefertiti_ (rec. June and July 1967):

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums










_Miles in the Sky_ (rec. January 1968 and May 1968):

Miles Davis - trumpet and cornet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano and electric piano
Ron Carter - bass and electric bass
Tony Williams - drums
George Benson - electric guitar on _Paraphernalia_


----------



## Malx

Ok, a lot of you out there may find this hard to believe but - despite having a copy of 'A Farewell to Kings' I never really got the big deal about Rush.

Having spent time this week playing 'Moving Pictures' on Qobuz a number of times - I'm starting to get it.










A very fine album.


----------



## Sonata

Listening to a lot of modern progressive rock lately,
Soen, Leprous, Caligula's Horse, Kingcrow.

Also enjoying the Spotify Daily mixes


----------



## starthrower

Great tune from Chris Potter's new album. A trio with the super talented James Francies on keyboards and Eric Harland on drums.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Great tune from Chris Potter's new album. A trio with the super talented James Francies on keyboards and Eric Harland on drums.


Chris Potter is among the best of his generation of jazz players. Nice clip.


----------



## SanAntone

elgars ghost said:


> Miles Davis - Columbia albums part six.
> 
> _Sorcerer_ - (rec. May 1967 except _Nothing Like You_, rec. August 1962):
> 
> Personnel: May 1967
> 
> Miles Davis - trumpet
> Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
> Herbie Hancock - piano
> Ron Carter - bass
> Tony Williams - drums
> 
> Personnel on _Nothing Like You_:
> 
> Miles Davis - trumpet
> Bob Dorough - vocals
> Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
> Frank Rehak - trombone
> Paul Chambers - bass
> Jimmy Cobb - drums
> Willie Bobo (William Correa) - bongos
> Gil Evans - arrangements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nefertiti_ (rec. June and July 1967):
> 
> Miles Davis - trumpet
> Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
> Herbie Hancock - piano
> Ron Carter - bass
> Tony Williams - drums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Miles in the Sky_ (rec. January 1968 and May 1968):
> 
> Miles Davis - trumpet and cornet
> Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
> Herbie Hancock - piano and electric piano
> Ron Carter - bass and electric bass
> Tony Williams - drums
> George Benson - electric guitar on _Paraphernalia_


Primo stuff!


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> Primo stuff!


I thank you. I probably don't listen to this stuff often enough to be considered a hardcore fan, but at least it means that when I do listen there are aspects to the music which may have previously passed me by. Hearing an album you know inside out can obviously be enjoyable, but equally enjoyable is playing one so infrequently that it always seems to offer new bones to throw.


----------



## SanAntone

*Joe Venuti And Eddie Lang* - _Columbia And Okeh Sessions_, Vol. 1

View attachment 153852


----------



## Chilham

"What song is it you want to hear?"










Lynyrd Skynyrd: One More From the Road

A few tracks from the Allman Brothers Band, The Marshall Tucker Band, The Outlaws, Molly Hatchett, and Grinderswitch mixed in.

A bit of 'Straight Southern Rock' for a Sunday. Volume up!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Comity

New Orleans: The Original Sound of Funk 1960-75


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miles Davis - Columbia albums part seven for tonight. That's it for now - I will reinvestigate Miles' next chapter in due course.

_Water Babies_ (rec. June 1967 and November 1968):

Personnel: June 1967

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - piano
Ron Carter - bass
Tony Williams - drums

Personnel: November 1968

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Chick Corea and Herbie Hancock - electric piano
Dave Holland - bass
Tony Williams - drums










_Filles de Kilimanjaro_ (rec. June and September 1968):

Personnel: June 1968

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock - electric piano
Ron Carter - electric bass 
Tony Williams - drums

Personnel: September 1968

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - tenor saxophone
Chick Corea - piano and electric piano 
Dave Holland - bass 
Tony Williams - drums










_In a Silent Way_ (rec. February 1969):

Miles Davis - trumpet
Wayne Shorter - soprano saxophone
John McLaughlin - electric guitar
Chick Corea - electric piano
Herbie Hancock - electric piano
Joe Zawinul - organ
Dave Holland - bass
Tony Williams - drums


----------



## Barbebleu

Paul Bley, Gary Peacock, Paul Motian - When Will The Blues Leave? Fantastic album by three giants.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

Dave Holland & Pepe Habichuela - Jazz Baltica 2010


----------



## starthrower

1951

Great mono sound on this early LP. And that Louie Bellson drum solo! Pretty much the forerunner of big sounding rock and fusion drum solos.


----------



## Malx

After diverting the Steely Dan thread I thought it best to post these on this thread.

Enjoy EG.


----------



## Barbebleu

Neeeeeeext! :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> After diverting the Steely Dan thread I thought it best to post these on this thread.
> 
> Enjoy EG.


Thank, Malx - the _Vambo_ video is good quality. If only the Hammersmith show from the 1975 tour which spawned the live album could have been filmed...


----------



## starthrower

1972/2006 Enja Charles Tolliver: Impact Live at The Domicile


----------



## Conrad2

Course In Fable
Ryley Walker
Label: Husky Pants Records
Release Year: 2021









Purple Mountains
Purple Mountains
Label: Drag City
Release Year: 2019


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 2.


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Zappa with or without the Mothers 1966-1969 - part one tonight.

_Freak Out!_ (rec. March 1966):










_Absolutely Free_ ( rec. November 1966):










_Lumpy Gravy_ (rec. February 1967):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## regenmusic

Augustine Azul - Cogumelo


----------



## starthrower

I haven't given this one a spin in about 15 years. It's always good to listen to the Hawk!


----------



## Red Terror

Not much of a Dylan fan but ol' Neil gets the job done.


----------



## Conrad2

Person Pitch
Panda Bear
Label: Paw Tracks
Release Year: 2007


----------



## atsizat

Depressing. It makes me wanna drink.


----------



## atsizat

By listening to that music, I bought booze because this Italian music got me so depressed.

I am Turkish and I don't know Italian but this music sounds so melancholic to me. The music got me depressed.

I always say that lyrics has no importance in music. I don't understand a word but I am still depressed by the song

You know what I am saying?


----------



## atsizat

If lyrics had importance, music would not be international.

I could not care less about what she says. I get super depressed without understanding a single word that she says.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pentangle - Reflection. Lovely.


----------



## starthrower

atsizat said:


> By listening to that music, I bought booze because this Italian music got me so depressed.
> 
> I am Turkish and I don't know Italian but this music sounds so melancholic to me. The music got me depressed.
> 
> I always say that lyrics has no importance in music. I don't understand a word but I am still depressed by the song
> 
> You know what I am saying?


You are lying to yourself. You make any excuse to keep drinking and destroying your life. Please seek out a local support group. Do it for yourself.


----------



## Red Terror

atsizat said:


> Depressing. It makes me wanna drink.


Such saccharine sweetness makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

2008


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


>


That's an excellent album Red. Btw, that's a particularly deranged picture of Klaus Kinski you've got there. I love it! Is it from A Few Dollars More or Fitzcarraldo? :lol:


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## starthrower

2001 Enja

This one features extended brass, winds, cello, and percussion accompanying Khalil's oud playing his style of mid eastern influenced modern jazz.


----------



## Conrad2

Unearthed 
Johnny Cash
Label:Universal
Release Year: 2003 








Listening to the 5th volume.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded live 1988


----------



## Enthusiast

This afternoon I needed a good dose of the Wu-Tang Clan, one of the few Rap outfits I listen to with any regularity.

View attachment 154018


View attachment 154019


----------



## Red Terror

Barbebleu said:


> That's an excellent album Red. Btw, that's a particularly deranged picture of Klaus Kinski you've got there. I love it! Is it from A Few Dollars More or Fitzcarraldo? :lol:


I think it might be from a Few Dollars More.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Recorded live 1988


Love this album. Frank at his scabrous best!:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Recorded live 1988


Not even the discerning Uncle Frank could avoid the temptation of adopting the _Miami Vice_ look during the 80s...


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Not even the discerning Uncle Frank could avoid the temptation of adopting the _Miami Vice_ look during the 80s...


A rather generic looking cover for a Zappa album.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## atsizat

starthrower said:


> You are lying to yourself. You make any excuse to keep drinking and destroying your life. Please seek out a local support group. Do it for yourself.


It is depressing, though.

Here is another depressing music


----------



## starthrower

That is a bit of a downer album but I never find music depressing.


----------



## starthrower

2013 Concord CD
Featuring: Tim Garland, Charles Altura, Hadrien Feraud, Marcus Gilmore, Pernell Saturnino, and cameos by Gayle Moran, Stanley Clarke, and Ravi Coltrane


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Guitar aficionados would do themselves a disservice by ignoring this album...


----------



## Conrad2

Ágætis Byrjun
Sigur Rós
Label: Krunk
Release Year: 1999


----------



## Malx

*Neil Young - On The Beach*


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


> Guitar aficionados would do themselves a disservice by ignoring this album...


Must hunt this down then!


----------



## starthrower

Fire House 12 Records 2018

Ron Miles, Liberty Ellman, Stomu Takeishi, Tyshawn Sorey


----------



## Barbebleu

Brad Mehldau - Progression, The Art of The Trio Vol. 5. Fabulous stuff.


----------



## starthrower

1990

I haven't listened to this one in ages. Don wrote some great tunes. Mintzer is playing bass clarinet and Rogers on trombone. A great horn section with the Breckers.


----------



## Gothos

Malx said:


> *Neil Young - On The Beach*


One of his best imho.


----------



## Gothos

.................


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Zappa with or without the Mothers 1966-1969 - part two scattered throughout today.

_We're Only in It for the Money_ (rec. March-October 1967):










_Greasy Love Songs_ *** (rec. December 1967-February 1968):

(*** reissue of the _Cruising With Ruben & the Jets_ album with restoration of original mix plus bonus material)










_Uncle Meat_ (rec. September 1967-September 1968):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Barbebleu said:


> Must hunt this down then!


Have a listen...

https://markwingfield-moonjune.bandcamp.com/album/zoji


----------



## Red Terror

Gothos said:


> One of his best imho.


Apart from the dated flower pattern, this album cover could almost pass for a contemporary one.


----------



## Red Terror

Had to listen to this album again today.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Zappa with or without the Mothers 1966-1969 - part three of three for this afternoon.

_Burnt Weeny Sandwich_ (rec. August 1967-July 1969):










_Weasels Ripped My Flesh_ (rec. December 1967-August 1969):










_Hot Rats_ (rec. July-August 1969):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yesterday Mayhem was rewarded the "prize of honor" at Spellemannsprisen ("Norwegian Grammy")! Last year the Oslo Philharmonic got the prize.


----------



## starthrower

1976/2007 enja CD

A very good sounding live date recorded in Germany. Cameron Brown - bass, Beaver Harris - drums.


----------



## starthrower

1971, 4th album

First listen to this one as I've never ventured beyond the self-titled second album. It sounds pretty good. I like it more than the 3rd album.


----------



## Red Terror

A contemporary fusion of Indian (Hindustani), jazz and classical. Recommended.


----------



## philoctetes

Some Velvet Morning, Vanilla Fudge... still sounds good to me... I had the LP as a kid but never heard the "classical" component to this version until much later... can you?


----------



## Rogerx

Last night a al time favorite.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Four-album combi from near the beginning of my collection for this afternoon.

Aerosmith - _Live Bootleg_ (1978):










Allman Brothers Band - _Beginnings_ (repackaging of the self-titled debut album from 1969 and _Idlewild South_ from 1970):










Edgar Broughton Band - _Sing Brother Sing_ (second album from 1970):


----------



## Red Terror

Scott Henderson (founder of Tribal Tech) is a criminally underrated guitarist. His 2019 album, "People Mover" is superb. Highly recommended!


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> 1976/2007 enja CD
> 
> A very good sounding live date recorded in Germany. Cameron Brown - bass, Beaver Harris - drums.


Thanks for the heads up. I wasn't familiar with this. I am now!


----------



## Barbebleu

Patrick Watson - Wooden Arms. Wonderfully beguiling.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jethro Tull - Nightcap - Critique Oblique. Super stuff.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

Jimmie Rodgers - The Complete RCA Victor Recordings (2019)

View attachment 154158


----------



## starthrower

1965 Impulse / 2009 Verve CD


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Scott Henderson (founder of Tribal Tech) is a criminally underrated guitarist. His 2019 album, "People Mover" is superb. Highly recommended!


I bought this one, and Vibe Station from Scott's website. He was nice enough to sign them for me.


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE IS REAL
_The Music of Esbjörn Svensson_
*Ulf Wakenus* - guitars, arrangements
radio.string.quartet.vienna
- Lars Danielson - double bass, cello
- Morten Lund - drums, percussion
- Lars Jansson - piano
_
ACT_


----------



## starthrower

I just discovered Wakenius a couple of weeks ago while watching an Oscar Peterson concert on YouTube. He's a fine guitarist.


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Barbebleu

The Amazing Adventures of Simon Simon - John Surman. Excellent.


----------



## Red Terror

Guy Segers' (founder of Univers Zero) 2019 offering as part of the collective known as the Eclectic Maybe Band is quite different from anything in his main band's discography-and I mean that as a high compliment. I don't derive the least amount of joy from listening to Univers Zero's music, which I find to be unbearably tedious and pointless. Reflection in a Mœbius Ring Mirror is anything but dull; it is an adventurous and intriguing listen. Highly recommended!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## atsizat

Turkish Music from the year of 1988


----------



## SanAntone

Bill Evans Trio - Sunday at the Village Vanguard

View attachment 154200


----------



## starthrower

Features selections from a three hour concert in Sept 2002. Scofield's jazz tunes provide the raw material for Turnage's orchestrations performed by the Frankfurt Radio Sinfonie, and the hr Big Band playing as one seamless ensemble in conjunction with the trio of Scofield, John Patitucci, and Peter Erskine. The results are unique and very satisfying.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

Have you been looking through my record collection Red? :lol:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

2010

Another Sco with orchestra CD. This one is more big band jazz sounding compared to the album with Turnage which has more of a modern orchestral composer feel. Conducted by Vince Mendoza.


----------



## starthrower

A favorite that I watch once a year.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat

From the year of 1966


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


>


One of my go to albums when I need cheered up. What a sad loss Steve was. I can't believe that ECM only had enough material for one album. There was a great little tribute documentary to him on YouTube. Here is a link.


----------



## SanAntone

*Nardo Wick* and some from _Judas and the Black Messiah: The Inspired Album _

I want to see the movie, but the album inspired by it has gotten mixed reviews. Nardo Wick's contribution is among the better tracks, the rest is rather lackluster mix of old hands with some new artists.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror

*Bush Fire* (1997)

Louis Moholo / Evan Parker / Pule Pheto / Gibo Pheto / Barry Guy Quintet


----------



## SONNET CLV

I've long wondered about that expression captured on Paul McCartney's face for the photograph which graces the front on his eponymous album number 2:









Revisiting that album today, by way of the 2017, 180 Gram remastered version on vinyl, I realized that that is the look Paul must have had when he finally listened, _really_ listened, to his new record. The perfect expression, perfectly captured by his wife Linda. (Too bad we don't have her expression from when she first saw how wonderfully revealing her photo of Paul managed to be. A masterwork!)


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> A favorite that I watch once a year.


Blood is one of my favorite guitarists. I have most of his albums.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I decided to take out my old vinyl copy of _Cat Scratch Fever_ and give it a listen today.









Why?

By Associated Press
4/21/2021

Rocker Ted Nugent is revealing he was in agony after testing positive for coronavirus - months after he said the virus was "not a real pandemic."

"I thought I was dying," Nugent says in a Facebook Live video posted Monday. "I literally could hardly crawl out of bed the last few days," adding: "So I was officially tested positive for COVID-19 today."

In the video shot at his Michigan ranch, the "Cat Scratch Fever" singer repeatedly uses racist slurs to refer to COVID-19 and reiterates his previous stance that he wouldn't be getting the vaccine because he claims wrongly that "nobody knows what's in it.

Nugent, a supporter of ex-President Donald Trump, previously called the pandemic a scam and has railed against public health restrictions. He has repeated a narrative pushed by conservative media and disputed by health experts that suggests the official death count from the coronavirus is inflated.

A poll by The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research in late March found that 36% of Republicans said they will probably or definitely not get vaccinated, compared with 12% of Democrats. The seven-day national average of cases remains over 60,000 new infections per day.

I hadn't heard it for a while (or any Ted Nugent music, for that matter) and figured that soon enough the old rocker would be releasing a new song, titled "Covid Fever." Or at least he probably should. If he survives. Over half a million people in the U.S. who contracted this, what Nugent termed a "scam", disease have died from it.

If Nugent does write the song, the lyrics might go something like this:

Well I don't know where it comes from
I was sure it was fake
But it was comin' for me
And I know now that sick stupid me made a big mistake
I could 've got the shot for free

Now I have Covid fever
Covid fever ....

In any case ... I couldn't play the Nugent record. It wasn't in my collection. I searched the shelves but then remembered that I had actually given the record to my cat to play with some years ago back around when I realized Nugent was not so much a rocker (whether a young one or an old one) as one who is _off_ his rocker, and has been for quite some time. That was actually shortly after I first got the record. Maybe after my first play of the album. And I haven't bought a Nugent record since, and never will again. Except, maybe ... just maybe, if I like his version of "Covid Fever", if it maybe shows some contrition for his sheer stupidity and some apology for his overt racism, maybe then I'll spring for a copy. 'Cause if I afterwards decide I don't want it any longer, I can always get me another cat.

You should have seen what kitty did to that album. Whew! Cat scratch fever on vinyl. Nasty.


----------



## Art Rock

Forse le lucciole non si amano più - Locanda delle Fate (1977)










Forse le lucciole non si amano più is the debut studio album by Italian progressive rock band Locanda delle Fate. The title translates as "Maybe the Fireflies Do Not Love Each Other Any Longer", which is reflected in the outstanding album cover. The music resembles the earlier prog albums of Genesis or Renaissance in places, albeit with more jazz influences, and covered with a clear Italian prog sauce, not least by the singing (in Italian) of Leonardo Sasso. Special attention for the instrumental A Volte Un Istante Di Quiete, Profumo Di Colla Bianca, Non Chiudere A Chiave Le Stelle, and Vendesi Saggezza.

The 541st album to make it to my list of favourite pop/rock albums.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

*Rush - A Farewell to Kings*


----------



## fbjim

*Underworld - Dubnobasswithmyheadman*


----------



## Malx

*Bert Jansch - Black Waterside.*

A traditional tune it may be but Bert Jansch's guitar arrangement is special - Jimmy Page certainly thought so - listen to Led Zepplins Black Mountain Side.


----------



## Malx

Thought I'd post this for the guitar aficionados - I found it an interesting little montage.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> Thought I'd post this for the guitar aficionados - I found it an interesting little montage.


Thanks for this Malx. It's prompted me to listen to some Bert and John, both solo and together. Strangely I was listening to Pentangle the other day, Solomon's Seal. A much underrated album imho.


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> Thanks for this Malx. It's prompted me to listen to some Bert and John, both solo and together. Strangely I was listening to Pentangle the other day, Solomon's Seal. A much underrated album imho.


Glad you enjoyed it.
When I was listening in my youth (mid seventies) I tended to look backwards but for some reason I missed Pentangle and only in the last ten years or so have I begun to appreciate their eclectic mix of influences that they mould so well together.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

A morsel from the upcoming Zappa vault release. A 2 CD or 4 LP set depending on your preferences.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Thought I'd post this for the guitar aficionados - I found it an interesting little montage.


Thanks! I love those old geezers! Too bad they're both gone now. I have a couple of those Transatlantic 2-fer CDs including Renbourn's first two albums, and two of Bert's.


----------



## Conrad2

Uneasy
Vijay Iyer, Linda May Han Oh, and Tyshawn Sorey
Label:ECM
Release Year: 2021


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat

Depressing


----------



## starthrower

Marco Minnemann: Contraire De La Chanson


----------



## fbjim

*The Magnetic Fields - 69 Love Songs*

as usual, I "listen" to this for putting it on shuffle for about a half hour, which I honestly think is the best way to listen to it









there are days where I think this is the greatest work of music ever made


----------



## SearsPoncho

Frank Zappa - One Size Fits All

"That's Ruth!"


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Miscellaneous 1960s/1970s country-ish stuff part one - must be all this out-of-town fresh air I've been getting recently, although nearby Piper's Hill is hardly the Ozarks and my bottles of fizzy water are certainly no jug of mountain dew... 

The Amazing Rhythm Aces - _Stacked Deck_/_Too Stuffed to Jump_ (first two albums from 1975 and 1976 respectively):










Asleep at the Wheel - _Comin' Right at Ya_/_Texas Gold_ (first and third albums from 1973 and 1975 respectively):


----------



## pmsummer

HIGH LOW AND IN BETWEEN
THE LATE GREAT TOWNES VAN ZANDT
*Townes Van Zandt*
_
EMI Acoustic Highway_

double album cd

Correct mix on LGTVZ.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yesterday I discovered these guys (Krallice) and the album "Demonic Wealth". On their bandcamp they say they play "black metal or not". The music is pretty experimental and dissonant. It has ambient parts with keyboard/synth as well as violent metal parts going on and song structures that will take ages to get to know. I loved it at once and bought their whole discography on bandcamp...


----------



## Sonata

*Fish: Weltschmerz*

From the original singer of Marillion. I'm only on the third song, but it's very good stuff so far!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Red Terror said:


>


Is that Julie Newmar, who played Catwoman in the original Batman series, on the cover? Meow!


----------



## starthrower

Very groovy and soulful! Features some members of the Meters.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

*Dirty Dozen Brass Band* - _A Funeral for a Friend_


----------



## Conrad2

Quadrophenia
The Who
Label: MCA
Release Year: 1973









The album to which the last film I watched is based on.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still hypnotized by the new album by Krallice. Guitarist/keyboardis Colin Marston put this on youtube for the world. It's hysterically experimental in its genre! Love it <3


----------



## Conrad2

Exploring two genres I don't normally listen to due to lack of exposure.

To Pimp a Butterfly
Kendrick Lamar
Label: Aftermath
Release Year: 2015









Pekinese Opera ver. 1.28
Ground Zero
Label: Trigram
Release Year: 1996


----------



## Biwa

Johnnie Taylor - Ear-ga-sm & Rated Extraordinaire


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMY
_An Exploration of Folk and Early Music_
*Emily Askew Band*

_Askew Music_


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> To Pimp a Butterfly
> Kendrick Lamar
> Label: Aftermath
> Release Year: 2015
> 
> Pekinese Opera ver. 1.28
> Ground Zero
> Label: Trigram
> Release Year: 1996


After ten minutes, I felt Kendrick Lamar's _To Pimp a Butterfly_ isn't for me. The promising atmosphere of the album and the charged message behind the song was completely ruined by the generous use of profanity for me personally. Although, normally I don't mind it if it used in moderation and used consciously to enhance the song, using curse words in almost every two lines, seem a bit excessive. Sorry it's not for me.

On the other hand, Ground Zero's Revolutionary Peking Opera ver. 1.28 was a delight. I marvel at how the artists incorporate different sounds to create a collage of different emotions that simply demand your attention. I need to explore more of the noise rock genre. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

They're Calling Me Home
Rhiannon Giddens and Francesco Turrisi
Label: Nonesuch 
Release Year: 2021








^Just finished listening to the above, very beautiful. Recommended.

Here's the other post where I look at her work more in depth, if you are interested. 


Conrad2 said:


> Just finished to listening to Rhiannon Giddens and Francesco Turrisi's _They're Calling Me Home_...


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Barbebleu

Son Volt - Union. Excellent stuff from Mr. Farrar.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm still hypnotized by Krallice...It's actually the only music I listen to apart from what I'm practicing on guitar, which today has only been Bach.


----------



## Art Rock

Cranes - Wings of Joy (1991)










A new name for me, but this is one hell of a debut. I will explore their other albums the coming weeks as well.


----------



## SanAntone

Conrad2 said:


> After ten minutes, I felt Kendrick Lamar's _To Pimp a Butterfly_ isn't for me. The promising atmosphere of the album and the charged message behind the song was completely ruined by the generous use of profanity for me personally. Although, normally I don't mind it if it used in moderation and used consciously to enhance the song, using curse words in almost every two lines, seem a bit excessive. Sorry it's not for me.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> They're Calling Me Home
> Rhiannon Giddens and Francesco Turrisi
> Label: Nonesuch
> Release Year: 2021
> 
> ^Just finished listening to the above, very beautiful. Recommended.


You might want to give Kendrick Lamar another chance with his 2017 recording DAMN. I agree about Rhiannon Giddens, although sometimes her voice sounds a bit too trained for my taste in old time music - her stuff is valuable for a number of other reasons.


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 3.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jim White - Misfit’s Jubilee. Not his usual but no less interesting for that. Very good.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Serge

Enjoying this tonight. YouTube has subtitles and the list/index of songs.

Diana Ankudinova. April 19, 2021 solo concert in Togliatti. Part 1


----------



## starthrower

Terumasa Hino (tr)
Masabumi Kikuchi (pn)
Michael Attias (sx)
Thomas Morgan (bs)
Paul Motian (dr)

Recorded at Avatar Studios, New York, June 9th & 10th, 2007.

Great music! Why does this stuff only get released in Japan?


----------



## Rogerx

Déjà vu
Album by Crosby, Stills & Nash

A trip down memory lane last night .


----------



## Malx

*Abbey Road - The Beatles.*

I'm not a huge Beatles fan but have to admit they created some wonderful music, for me Revolver / Rubber Soul / Abbey Road are the essential albums. Don't shoot me but I think that Sgt Peppers whilst being groundbreaking at its time of release isn't as strong as the three I mention (runs for cover)!


----------



## starthrower

1962

I'm not sure how well known this album is among jazz fans but it's a desert island disc for me.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Cranes - Wings of Joy (1991)
> 
> A new name for me, but this is one hell of a debut. I will explore their other albums the coming weeks as well.












Cranes - Forever (1993)

Forever is the second studio album by English alternative rock band Cranes. As promising as their debut was, they went a step further on their sophomore album. Their style is difficult to characterize, but there are certainly aspects of dreampop and shoegaze in it. Most importantly, it is characterized by the high-pitched vocals of lead singer Alison. One reviewer described the band: "Imagine a small child singing lullabies at the bottom of the well with a background of grinding guitars".

I've put this one in my list of favourite albums.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

In my humble opinion,War was an even better band without Eric Burdon.


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> *Abbey Road - The Beatles.*
> 
> I'm not a huge Beatles fan but have to admit they created some wonderful music, for me Revolver / Rubber Soul / Abbey Road are the essential albums. Don't shoot me but I think that Sgt Peppers whilst being groundbreaking at its time of release isn't as strong as the three I mention (runs for cover)!


And so you jolly well should!:lol:


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## starthrower

A great find at my local store today. Paid 6 dollars. An early fusion classic recorded in 1969 featuring John McLaughlin, Herbie Hancock, Joe Henderson, and Jack DeJohnette.


----------



## Rogerx

Simon and Garfunkel

Another walk down memory lane


----------



## starthrower

1977


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Malx

I love the interplay between Clapton and JJ Cale on this video.

I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Malx

This is one of the best versions of the Deads - China Cat Sunflower/ No you Rider from their heyday 1972.


----------



## Malx

I've just discovered the wonderful voice of Rachael Price.


----------



## Malx

This is as good as a cover version of a classic CSN as I have heard.






But the original guys aren't too bad:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Boz Scaggs & Duane Allman - one of my favourite tracks.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## fbjim

It's tough listening to him - he was so talented and died so young. Just an astonishing creative mind on the 303.


----------



## starthrower

1957


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC IS
*Bill Frisell* - electric and acoustic guitars, loops, bass, ukulele, music boxes
_
OKeh_


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMY
_An Exploration of Folk and Early Music_
*Emily Askew Band*
_
Askew Music_


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
_with Eberhard Weber_

_ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

THE RODEO ERODED
*Tin Hat Trio*
_
ropeadope_


----------



## pmsummer

HIGHWAY RIDER
*Brad Mehldau* - piano, bells, pump organ, arrangements, orchestration
Jeff Ballard - drums, percussion
Larry Grenadier - bass
Matt Chamberlain - drums, percussion
Joshua Redman - saxophone
15 Piece Chamber Orchestra - Dan Coleman, conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower

1981


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> I've just discovered the wonderful voice of Rachael Price.


There's another great video of her at the same gig doing Can't Find MyWay Home.


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> There's another great video of her at the same gig doing Can't Find MyWay Home.


Yes I saw that but decided to post the 'White Rabbit' video - there is something a bit incongruous about her dress, the clean cut look and the song that appealed.


----------



## Red Terror

*Elliott Smith - [1997] Either/Or*


----------



## fbjim

There are days where this is my favorite album ever made. I already said that about the Magnetic Fields, so I am unapologetically a 90s indie guy, though.


----------



## regenmusic

Future Times / Rejoice

Nothing like some Yes to break through the clouds.


----------



## Gothos

Al Kooper-You Never Know Who Your Friends Are
(I could have downloaded a better picture.)


----------



## starthrower

November 25, 1974 Avery Fisher Hall, NYC

John Lewis, Milt Jackson, Percy Heath, Connie Kay


----------



## pmsummer

My new system "Demo Disc" CD, a promo release from MA Recordings, Jazz, and Classical, and Latin. Stunning recordings.










MA RECORDINGS IN THE GROOVE
_Sampler CD with 14 tracks to promote MA Recordings played with Soundsmith cartridges._
A unique collection of "needledrop" tracks from MA Recordings' growing catalog of original audiophile LPs. Played on the legendary Continuum Caliburn Turntable fitted with the Soundsmith Strain Gauge Cartridge, all audio signal was fed thru custom-made Black Cat cables to MA's modified Korg MR2000 Recorder.
_
MA Recordings_


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THIS WORLD
*Kenny Burrell* - guitar
Coleman Hawkins - tenor sax
Tommy Flanagan - piano
Major Holley - bass
Eddie Locke - drums
Ray Barretto - conga
_
Prestige_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miscellaneous 1960s/1970s country-ish stuff part two.

Barefoot Jerry - _Keys to the Country_/_Barefootin'_ (fifth and sixth albums from 1976 and 1977 respectively):










The Byrds - _Sweetheart of the Rodeo_ (sixth album from 1968):


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## pmsummer

SIR JOHN ALOT
_of Merrie Englandes Musyk Thyng and ye Grene Knyghte_
*John Renbourn* - guitar
Terry Cox - finger cymbals, African drums, glockenspiel
Ray Warleigh - flute
_
Shanachie_ via Transatlantic


----------



## starthrower

2004

Nice to hear this one again!


----------



## fbjim

love it or hate it (I adore it), I don't think there's a single album that sounds like this one.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

*Present - [1980] Triskaïdékaphobie*

I find Univers Zero's music nigh unlistenable, which is interesting given that I truly enjoy Present, a band founded by former UZ guitarist Roger Trigaux. Go figure.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some goodnight music here \m/ Have only heard Tchaikovsky symphonies all day...If you dare to listen please notice the wild overtone throat singing!


----------



## starthrower

Crazy live set recorded prior to their debut release.


----------



## Barbebleu

Fleet Foxes - Shore. Nice album. A bit of a departure from their origins but rather good.


----------



## atsizat

Do you know where you are going to?

Do you like the things that life is showing you?


----------



## atsizat

There hasn't been anybody for whom I can say that you're my everything. Never has. Never will.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Red Terror

*Fläsket Brinner - "Swedish Radio Recordings" {Sweden} [1970-5] (Fusion/Prog-Rock)*

Highly recommended!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mayhem for goodnight music tonight too \m/


----------



## HighDesertGaze

*Lunation Fall*'s debut EP (available from Bandcamp)
An excellent bit of dreamy shoegaze from France.


----------



## Malx

I thought I'd listen to something easy going and tuneful this afternoon but while browsing Qobuz I came across this newly available to stream in Hi-Res, so it got my vote, and boy did it sound good on my Grados

*Zappa, Shut Up 'n Play Yer Guitar.*


----------



## pmsummer

CROWN OF CREATION
*Jefferson Airplane*
_
RCA Victor - Germany_


----------



## Conrad2

Highway 61 Revisited
Bob Dylan
Label: Columbia
Release Year: 1965









Innervisions 
Stevie Wonder
Label: Tamla
Release Year: 1973








^ Recommended to me

Damn.
Kendrick Lamar 
Label: Aftermath
Release Year: 2017








^Recommended by SanAntone. Decided to give this artist another listen, hopefully this album is better.


----------



## pmsummer

SIR JOHN ALOT OF
_(Merrie Englandes Musyk Thyng and ye Grene Knyghte)_
*John Renbourn* - guitar
Terry Cox - finger cymbals, African drums, glockenspiel
Ray Warleigh - flute
_
Lost Lake Arts_ 
via Transatlantic


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 1


----------



## starthrower

A bloody good show!


----------



## Red Terror

*Different Roots*
by Rodrigo Faina and Change Ensemble


----------



## Barbebleu

Nathan Salsburg - Affirmed. Wonderfully inventive guitar playing.


----------



## pmsummer

STREETNOISE
*Julie Driscoll/Brian Auger & The Trinity*
_
ATCO_


----------



## SanAntone

pmsummer said:


> STREETNOISE
> *Julie Driscoll/Brian Auger & The Trinity*
> _
> ATCO_


Brings back memories from late '60s - was a huge fan.


----------



## Barbebleu

Escalator Over The Hill - JCOA. Wonderful stuff. It’s had regular outings for the last fifty years and I never tire of it.


----------



## Red Terror

Finally got around to listening to Ian Anderson's magnum opus. I think I need more time to fully digest it. I could be mistaken but I don't think he ever managed another notable album?


----------



## senza sordino

It's been about six weeks since I've listened to any nonclassical music. I've chosen to go the mostly pop music route to reenter the genre.

Rod Stewart Every Picture Tells a Story (May 1971). My sister bought this album, but I listened to it most often. I haven't listened to it in its entirety in decades. I love it. 









Long John Baldry Everything Stops for Tea (May 1972). My uncle owned this album. I haven't heard it in decades. Very enjoyable. 









Elton John Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (October 1973). Considering how famous this album is, I'm only familiar with the hit singles. I never owned the album, nor did I know anyone who did. A classic rock station I used to listen to thirty years ago, when I had a car that only had an AM radio, used to play Funeral for a Friend / Love Lies Bleeding in its entirety.









David Bowie The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars (June 1972). Terrific









Al Stewart Past Present and Future (October 1973). The first time I've ever listened to this. It's nice.


----------



## Red Terror

*Glowing Life
by Sylvaine Hélary*

_One of the best albums I've purchased in a while. Highly recommended!_


----------



## pianozach

Just had me a triple shot of *Traffic*

*Low Spark of Hi Heeled Boys
Hidden Treasure 
Rock and Roll Stew Parts 1 & 2
*
Basically the first side of the LP out of order.

The last track has a rare lead vocal from drummer Jim Capaldi, and is longer than the album version.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Barbebleu

Nic Jones. Under-rated giant. Note to self. Must listen to Penguin Eggs soon.


----------



## Malx

Love this:

*Zappa & The Mothers - Inca Roads.*






It may not be Traffic but it is definitely worth a listen.

*Grateful Dead - Dear Mr Fantasy/Hey Jude.*


----------



## pmsummer

NASHVILLE SKYLINE
*Bob Dylan*
_
Columbia_


----------



## Red Terror

*Cry*
by Scott Amendola Band


----------



## pmsummer

BATTLE OF THE FIELD
*Albion Country Band*
Martin Carthy - vocals, acoustic guitar
Sue Harris - vocals, oboe, hammer dulcimer
Ashley Hutchings - vocals, electric bass guitar
John Kirkpatrick - vocals, Anglo-concertina, button accordion, melodeon, electric piano
Simon Nicol - vocals, electric and acoustic guitars, electric dulcimer, synthesizer
Roger Swallow - drums, percussion
_with _
Dave Mattacks - percussion
Martin Nicholls, John Iveson, Colin Sheen, and Paul Beer - sackbuts
_
Island_


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Red Terror

Araminta
by *Harriet Tubman*


----------



## starthrower

1956 / 1997 Columbia Legacy CD


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## starthrower

2015 AltrOck Productions

Italian release I picked up from Wayside Music.


----------



## norman bates

The Careteker - Everywhere at the end of time

One of the eeriest, darkest and most depressing albums ever produced probably. It's a six hours long concept (produced between 2016 and 2019) that wants to put in music the development of mental illness (alzheimer) from its early stages with the first symptoms (represented by the warm memories of old ballroom music) to the complete dissolution of the mind, with the music that gradually deforms and destroys itself becoming darker and darker and more abstract. I think it could be shorter, but it's a very intense and almost scary experience.


----------



## starthrower

I found this Norwegian jazz CD at my local store today. Recorded in 1983 at Talent studio for the Odin label. An excellent release!


----------



## Red Terror

I am quite surprised this album hasn't yet been sampled to bits (as far as I know).

A masterwork.


----------



## starthrower

2017 Manifesto Records 2CD compilation, 150 minutes

I found a used copy for half price so I was curious to hear the remastered sound as well as two tracks I didn't have. I prefer my old CD of Sixteen Men Of Tain which has a warmer sound. The rest is okay.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

First time to listening to this album (the only song I have heard previously is the famous hit "Samba de Verao")






Pretty groovy! 8.5/10


----------



## Portamento

One of my favorite punk rock albums. Good stuff and comically honest title.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday and this morning - a bit of a Rhiannon Giddens binge:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

It's been a very long time since I played this one. Classic. The car windows were rattling on the way home.


----------



## Flamme

One 4 merl...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Blackpink - Kill this love


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## pianozach

I'll usually have several playlists going simultaneously.

Today I'm finishing up the *Gentle Giant* catalog. And astonishing band that incorporated some very sophisticated counterpoint, multi-instrumentalism, complex polyrhythms, and other 'Prog" affectations.

Their final two albums eschew all that, dialing in some rather generic Pop/Rock. And they were both critical failures. My guess it was a "The Suits" decision to force them to chase getting a "top 40" hit. I'm sure it killed them to record this sort of thing, but a great many Progressive bands succumbed to this somewhere along the line.


----------



## Barbebleu

Today has been a Gary Burton on RCA day. Tennessee Firebird, The Time Machine, Duster, Lofty Fake Anagram, Genuine Tong Funeral, In Concert and Country Roads. 

Next up the Atlantic years then ECM. All fabulous stuff.


----------



## Merl

Another blast from the past. Nice to hear Arthur Brown belting out 'Tell-tale Heart' again. Not played this one in years. The 87 remaster is sooo much better.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova. April 19, 2021 solo concert in Togliatti. Part 2 / Диана Анкудинова. Сольный концерт в Тольятти от 19 апреля 2021 года. Часть вторая


----------



## Conrad2

Time Out: Legacy Edition
Dave Brubeck
Label: Columbia Record
Release Year: 2011









The Gloaming
The Gloaming
Label: Brassland
Release Year: 2011


----------



## starthrower

One of the better Dweezil shows I've watched online. A high quality upload containing a great set list and some awesome guitar tones. 2:46 minutes.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## tdc

I've been on a bit of a Grateful Dead kick lately. I've come to the conclusion Jerry Garcia was a better improviser than the majority of rock guitarists. Honestly, I ask you, who in rock is better at improvisation than Jerry? Is there anyone?


----------



## starthrower

Some beautiful 70s keyboard stuff. Gentle Giant, Kansas, Rick Wakeman, Stevie Wonder, Pink Floyd, etc.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS AND ALL THAT STUFF
*Leo Kottke* - 6 and 12-string guitar
_
Capitol_


----------



## Merl

Ive rounded off my crusty, old rock week with a folk / prog tock classic today (Trouble with a Capital T' is such an earworm) and some excerpts from a classic live album. Is there any better cover version than the Pie's 'Hallelujah I Love Her So' or any more storming an opener than 'Four Day Creep'? Joyous.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Ive rounded off my crusty, old rock week with a folk / prog tock classic today (Trouble with a Capital T' is such an earworm) and some excerpts from a classic live album. Is there any better cover version than the Pie's 'Hallelujah I Love Her So' or any more storming an opener than 'Four Day Creep'? Joyous.
> 
> View attachment 155187
> 
> View attachment 155188


Love that Horslips album and much earlier in this thread or maybe one about live albums I can't remember which I rated 'Performance' as one of the VERY best live albums ever made.

Nice selections.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*"Shiny Beast (Bat Chain Puller)"* *Captain Beefheart and the Magic Band (1978)*









*"Lick My Decals Off, Baby"* *Captain Beefheart and the Magic Band (1970)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*"Not Available*" - *The Residents - Recorded 1974 - Released 1978*


----------



## starthrower

Some nice footage with Richard Sinclair on bass.


----------



## Malx

*Humble Pie - Smokin*

I was always amazed that such a raucous bluesy voice could eminate from such a diminutive frame as Steve Marriot's. This album had two of the greatest 'Pie songs - Hot 'n' Nasty and Thirty Days in the Hole, the rest ain't half bad either.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *Humble Pie - Smokin*
> 
> I was always amazed that such a raucous bluesy voice could eminate from such a diminutive frame as Steve Marriot's. This album had two of the greatest 'Pie songs - Hot 'n' Nasty and Thirty Days in the Hole, the rest ain't half bad either.


Steve Marriott would definitely place in my personal list of the "Five... Or Maybe Six...Nah, Make It Five... Greatest Rock Vocalists Of All Time". What a set of pipes!

Strange but true - Steve Marriott was Keith Richards' first choice to replace Mick Taylor in the Rolling Stones. Apparently Steve started to "ham it up" to a degree that was a couple of steps past "obnoxious" and what's even worse - he started to sing and you can just imagine how well that went over with Mick. If Marriott had just decided to play it straight it's interesting to wonder what might have happened.

"10 Reasons Why Steve Marriott's Life Was a Greek Tragedy"

https://patch.com/new-hampshire/bedford-nh/10-reasons-why-steve-marriotts-life-was-a-greek-tragedy

"Five Musicians Who Almost Joined The Rolling Stones"

https://crazyonclassicrock.com/2020/12/04/five-musicians-who-almost-joined-the-rolling-stones/

https://crazyonclassicrock.com/2020/12/04/five-musicians-who-almost-joined-the-rolling-stones/


----------



## Barbebleu

Marissa Nader - Instead of Dreaming. Gorgeous.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Barbebleu said:


> Marissa Nader - Instead of Dreaming. Gorgeous.







What an album! - Everything from Townes Van Zandt to Paul Simon to Bob Dylan to KIng Crimson. - Lovely, ethereal, haunting...

Superb taste!


----------



## Merl

Sunburst Finish said:


> Steve Marriott would definitely place in my personal list of the "Five... Or Maybe Six...Nah, Make It Five... Greatest Rock Vocalists Of All Time". What a set of pipes!
> 
> Strange but true - Steve Marriott was Keith Richards' first choice to replace Mick Taylor in the Rolling Stones. Apparently Steve started to "ham it up" to a degree that was a couple of steps past "obnoxious" and what's even worse - he started to sing and you can just imagine how well that went over with Mick. If Marriott had just decided to play it straight it's interesting to wonder what might have happened.
> 
> "10 Reasons Why Steve Marriott's Life Was a Greek Tragedy"
> 
> https://patch.com/new-hampshire/bedford-nh/10-reasons-why-steve-marriotts-life-was-a-greek-tragedy
> 
> "Five Musicians Who Almost Joined The Rolling Stones"
> 
> https://crazyonclassicrock.com/2020/12/04/five-musicians-who-almost-joined-the-rolling-stones/
> 
> https://crazyonclassicrock.com/2020/12/04/five-musicians-who-almost-joined-the-rolling-stones/


I saw Marriott live in the 80s and his voice was just as strong. He had a wonderful voice, as others have said, soulful, raspy and occasionally OTT but I loved it. His voice on 'Black Coffee' is iconic (and rightly so). Marriott was unfortunately, his own worst enemy. Such a shame. He remains in my top 3 vocalists of all time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> One of the better Dweezil shows I've watched online. A high quality upload containing a great set list and some awesome guitar tones. 2:46 minutes.


Does anyone know if that's Frank's SG his son is playing?


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgars ghost said:


> Does anyone know if that's Frank's SG his son is playing?


It's actually a Gibson Frank Zappa Roxy SG -

https://www.premierguitar.com/dweezil-zappa-teases-gibson-frank-zappa-signature-sg-prototype

https://www.guitar-muse.com/the-gibson-frank-zappa-roxy-sg-6960

It was/is a beauty - I played one at Guitar Center when it first came out and sounded exactly, and I do mean exactly, like Zappa... Moon Unit... not Frank... I'm good - but not that good.

This clip (about playing the "forbidden riff" aka "Stairway to Heaven") is probably only tangentially related to my post but I find it to be hilarious because it is absolutely spot on - Note: at the 3:30 mark is a Electro Harmonix "Grand Canyon" Delay & Looper - which is cooler than cool (even though it's kind of pricey at almost 300 bucks) but is also the greatest impediment to actually accomplishing anything of any significance as it is almost impossible to stop ******* around with it for hour after hour after hour and day after day after day until you either tire of it or break it... whichever comes first... in my case it was "break it".... Don't even ask... sigh...


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Merl

Sunburst Finish said:


> It's actually a Gibson Frank Zappa Roxy SG -
> 
> https://www.premierguitar.com/dweezil-zappa-teases-gibson-frank-zappa-signature-sg-prototype
> 
> https://www.guitar-muse.com/the-gibson-frank-zappa-roxy-sg-6960
> 
> It was/is a beauty - I played one at Guitar Center when it first came out and sounded exactly, and I do mean exactly, like Zappa... Moon Unit... not Frank... I'm good - but not that good.
> 
> This clip (about playing the "forbidden riff" aka "Stairway to Heaven") is probably only tangentially related to my post but I find it to be hilarious because it is absolutely spot on - Note: at the 3:30 mark is a Electro Harmonix "Grand Canyon" Delay & Looper - which is cooler than cool (even though it's kind of pricey at almost 300 bucks) but is also the greatest impediment to actually accomplishing anything of any significance as it is almost impossible to stop ******* around with it for hour after hour after hour and day after day after day until you either tire of it or break it... whichever comes first... in my case it was "break it".... Don't even ask... sigh...


I love that video of the 'Forbidden riff'. Funnily enough, I was in a guitar shop in Spain a few years back looking at some very pricey guitars. Some guy near me picked up a guitar, plugged in and started playing the 'forbidden riff'. The staff and myself just looked at each other and rolled our eyes, almost in unison. He followed it up by slapping on the gain and murdering 'Sweet Child of Mine'. If it was my guitar shop I'd have thrown him out on the spot.lol


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Psychedelic World of the 13th Floor Elevators* is a 3 disc box set. The set collects the band's studio output, with live cuts, alternate versions, and the two original singles as The Spades.






At about the :27 second mark you'll see Tommy Hall on "electric jug".

The "jug" whether "electric" or "acoustic" pretty much disappeared from view around this time and wouldn't surface again until 1970 with the release of "In The Summertime" by Mungo Jerry.

This information may come in handy someday if you're ever on "Jeopardy"...


----------



## pmsummer

BOOMER'S STORY
*Ry Cooder*
_
Reprise_


----------



## SanAntone

_All Ashore _is the fifth studio album by the American group *Punch Brothers*, released on July 20, 2018. The band announced the release of the album's first singles "It's All Part of the Plan" and the instrumental "Three Dots and a Dash" on June 14, 2018. The album was self-produced by the band and was released on the Nonesuch Records label. The nine songs were written and recorded in the sequence of the tracklist at the United Sound studio in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## pmsummer

BOP TIL YOU DROP
*Ry Cooder*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## pianozach

pmsummer said:


> DREAMS AND ALL THAT STUFF
> *Leo Kottke* - 6 and 12-string guitar
> _
> Capitol_


There's a thread for that cover.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> Finally got around to listening to Ian Anderson's magnum opus. I think I need more time to fully digest it. *I could be mistaken but I don't think he ever managed another notable album?*


LOL

The next three albums were certainly notable:

*A Passion Play* - No. 1 on the charts in the United States and Canada. A "serious" Prog epic.
*War Child* - Some wonderful arrangements, shorter form songwriting.
*Minstrel in the Gallery* - a mixture of short songs and longer-form songs

And there were some _somewhat_ notables ones after that.

*Songs From the Wood* - No. 8 on the US Billboard charts. JT indulges in some acoustic folk rock.

*Crest of a Knave* - critical success, winning the 1989 Grammy Award for Best Hard Rock/Metal Performance Vocal or Instrumental

*J-Tull Dot Com* - hard rock with Eastern music influences.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miscellaneous 1960s/1970s country-ish stuff part three for tonight.

The Byrds - _Dr. Byrds & Mr. Hyde_ (seventh album from 1969):










The Byrds - _The Ballad of Easy Rider_ (eighth album from 1969):










The Byrds - _Untitled_ (ninth album from 1970):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*John Hiatt - "Bring The Family" - 1987*

"Bring the Family" is John Hiatt's eighth album. It was his first album to chart on the Billboard 200, and featured his first single entry on the mainstream rock chart with "Thank You Girl". It features Ry Cooder on guitar, Nick Lowe on bass guitar and Jim Keltner on drums. The four would later reform as Little Village and release an album in 1992.









*Little Village - 1992*

"Little Village" is the only studio album by the band of the same name. The band, a super-group comprising *Ry Cooder, John Hiatt, Nick Lowe and Jim Keltner*, released the album, went on a tour of the US and Europe to support it, and disbanded the year of its release. Although all songs are credited to all four group members, Hiatt sang all but three, with two sung by Lowe and one by Cooder.

While the album was met with general commercial indifference, it was nominated in 1993 for a Grammy Award as Best Rock Vocal Performance by a Duo or a Group.

Nick Lowe later said, "Little Village was really good fun. Unfortunately, the record we did was no good. I suppose on some level, it worked, but Warner Brothers kind of gave us too much time to do it.









*Little Village - "Solar Sex Panel" EP*

The Solar Sex Panel EP contained a new non-album track "Do With Me What You Want to Do" written by Cooder/Hiatt/Keltner/Lowe and sung by Lowe, as well as a cover of the novelty song "Haunted House," originally released by Jumpin' Gene Simmons in 1964, and sung by Cooder.






Despite how Nick Lowe feels it holds up fairly well twenty years after release.

And I think the best cut on the album and the one that should have been released as a single was -

*"Don't Think About Her When You Drive"* -


----------



## senza sordino

Just pop music lately, and all from Spotify.

George Harrison Living in the Material World (May 1973). The first time listening to this entire album. I was underwhelmed, except for a couple of tracks. 









Paul McCartney and Wings Band on the Run (December 1973). Back in the mid-1970s when I was about eleven, Paul McCartney and Wings was one of the first bands I really began to like. This was before my musical horizons began to broaden (a lot). So I still enjoy this music, for sentimental reasons. 









Rolling Stones Goats Head Soup (August 1973). I'm never that impressed with Stones albums, just the singles. 









David Bowie Aladdin Sane (April 1973). Good stuff.









Al Stewart Modern Times (January 1975). The first time listening to this. I found it very enjoyable, very listenable.


----------



## Shaughnessy

It's been a long day and an even longer night lies ahead... but all will be well with time spent for "music breaks" to refresh the fevered mind...

These two late night selections were inspired by a comment written by SanAntone in a different thread - :tiphat:

*Pearls Before Swine* was an American psychedelic folk band formed by Tom Rapp in 1965. They released six albums between 1967 and 1971, before Rapp launched a solo career.









*Pearls Before Swine - "The Use of Ashes" - 1970*

The album was recorded in Nashville in March 1970, with some of the city's top session musicians including Charlie McCoy, Kenny Buttrey, and other members of Area Code 615.

"*The Jeweler*" - 












*Pearls Before Swine - "City of Gold" - 1971*

City of Gold drew heavily on material left over from the recording of the previous Pearls album, The Use of Ashes.

"*Did You Dream of Unicorns*" -


----------



## pmsummer

MARIA MULDAUR
*Maria Muldaur*
_
Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

THE TRINITY SESSION
*Cowboy Junkies*
_
RCA_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSE HOTEL
*Robert Earl Keen*
_
Lost Highway_


----------



## pmsummer

PTAH THE EL DAOUD
*Alice Coltrane*- piano, harp
Joe Henderson - alto flute, tenor saxophone
Pharoah Sanders - alto flute, tenor saxophone, bells
Ron Carter - bass
Ben Riley - drums
_
Impulse!_


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Captain Beyond - "Captain Beyond" - 1972*

"Captain Beyond" is the debut album by Captain Beyond, released in 1972, featuring former members of Iron Butterfly, Deep Purple, Johnny Winter, and Rick Derringer. The album cover for the U.S. release included 3-D artwork (using lenticular printing).

(Note: I have the original US release with the 3-D artwork using lenticular printing... somewhere... My acquisition of this album kind of coincided with my brief but illustrious "reefer madness" phase...)


----------



## fbjim

Wonderful garage rock. 







"Strychnine" was a 1964 recording, which is staggering. Few people were willing to sound like this at the time.


----------



## Conrad2

Island Angel
Altan
Label: Green Linnet
Release Year: 1993








^ Recommended by Sunburst Finish and seconded by Starthrower on "Can You Introduce Me to Celtic Folk Music?" thread.

Vedergällningen
Garmarna
Label: NorthSide
Release Year: 1999








^ A Swedish folk band introduced by Amadea on the same thread and after listening to Sir Mannelig track decided to explore more of the band music as it seems promising.

If anyone else know any good Celtic Folk Music albums or artists please recommended them to me or maybe other members who might be interested.


----------



## Merl

Still on the oldies and today's blast from the past comes courtesy of Mr. Nelson and Co. There's lots of Be Bop Deluxe fans on here and I played a self-made compilation in the car on the way home. When I got in I played this version of Maid in Heaven, though, as its just brilliant.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

THANKS I'LL EAT IT HERE
*Lowell George*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

Susan Tedeschi - Back to the River. Great album from a superb artist.


----------



## fbjim

*Kanye West - Yeezus*

There really wasn't anything quite like wondering what the followup to the ostentatious, maximalist production of MBDTF and Watch The Throne would be and then being greeted with ugly, sawtooth synth noises. God this was fun when it came out, it's still fun now. Nothing he's done since has been anything as daring or felt as important.


----------



## Red Terror

fbjim said:


> *Kanye West - Yeezus*
> 
> There really wasn't anything quite like wondering what the followup to the ostentatious, maximalist production of MBDTF and Watch The Throne would be and then being greeted with ugly, sawtooth synth noises. God this was fun when it came out, it's still fun now. Nothing he's done since has been anything as daring or felt as important.
> View attachment 155387


I was much younger when this came out but my opinion hasn't changed: all I hear is production; no music ... Well, if memory serves right, there is a rather shameless King Crimson sample-the best bit of the entire album.


----------



## fbjim

A few of my favorite albums you could say that about. Another Green World and Music for Airports, for instance.


----------



## SanAntone

*armstrong | hot five and seven recordings | complete*

View attachment 155394


----------



## SanAntone

I created a Spotify playlist from these four albums:

View attachment 155399
View attachment 155396


View attachment 155397
View attachment 155398


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

I've been really enjoying "best of" playlists for genres I don't know too much about.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm rather half drunk and am listening to the best from this. To be brutally fair, they were pretty lame after the first two albums.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Band - "Music From Big Pink" - 1968 - 50th Anniversary Edition*









*The Band - "The Band" - 1969 - 50th Anniversary Edition - 2 CD*









*The Band - "Stage Fright" - 1970 - 50th Anniversary Edition - 2 CD*

I didn't think so at the time but Robbie Robertson was right in knowing when it was time to leave.


----------



## SanAntone

Random mix of these four collections:

*muddy waters | rollin' stone golden anniversary*

View attachment 155415


*mose allison | allison wonderland*

View attachment 155416


*hank williams | 40 greatest*

View attachment 155417


*charlie parker | savoy & dial masters*

View attachment 155418


----------



## Enthusiast

Back in the 80s in Sudan you could be walking along the road and kids would shout out to you the question "Bob or Michael?" - asking me to choose sides in the battle they perceived between Marley and Jackson. I always answered "Bob".


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Back in the 80s in Sudan you could be walking along the road and kids would shout out to you the question "Bob or Michael?" - asking me to choose sides in the battle they perceived between Marley and Jackson. I always answered "Bob".
> 
> View attachment 155419


Wow didn't the 'Navy Cut' look different in the 70's (U.S. readers may not get the reference).


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> Back in the 80s in Sudan you could be walking along the road and kids would shout out to you the question "Bob or Michael?" - asking me to choose sides in the battle they perceived between Marley and Jackson. I always answered "Bob".
> 
> View attachment 155419


What's Bob smoking there, chamomile?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Red Terror said:


> What's Bob smoking there, chamomile?


It's "Player's Navy Cut"... :lol:

Although it appears that Bob might actually be smoking "King Size" rather than "Medium".

The phrase "Navy Cut" is according to Player's adverts to originate from the habit of sailors taking a mixture of tobacco leaves and binding them with string or twine. The tobacco would then mature under pressure and the sailor could then dispense the tobacco by slicing off a "cut"


----------



## Shaughnessy

Always thought that Graham Bonnet was a better vocalist for Rainbow than Ronnie James Dio...

who is an acquired taste that I have yet to acquire in the 49 years that have passed since his first recorded appearance with Elf in 1972.

This is a great tune to sing along to in the car - but be careful - I once got so revved up trying to hit those top notes in the chorus that I nearly drove my car off of Lake Shore Drive and right into Lake Michigan.

It was a close one but fortunately I have the reflexes of a professional race car driver...

And God, apparently, watches over fools...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Band - "The Last Waltz" - 1978*

*40th Anniversary Edition - 5 Disc Set (4 CD + DVD)*

Once again, I didn't think that it was the right decision at the time but in retrospect,

Robbie Robertson knew when it was exactly the right time to leave...


----------



## atsizat

An interesting Italian Song from 1970s


----------



## Haydn70

Here is an interesting Italian-American song from the 1950s


----------



## starthrower

1999


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flamme




----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Going 1960s


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Steve Wilson re-mix. I believe the new Free Hand CD/Blu-Ray will be out in June.


----------



## Ingélou

I was just thinking of this 60s song today - it's as evocative of summer as ever. The trouble is, the central heating's on and the rain beating down in Gemtown.


----------



## Merl

Dug this one out for a play, today. Probably Earring's best album (ignore those who say it's Moontan - that's a patcher album, IMO). Did Earring ever write a better song than Mad Love's Coming? Great crusty old rock album.


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Barbebleu

The Art of Losing - The Anchoress (Catherine Ann Davies). Fantastic new album from a fabulous singer.


----------



## senza sordino

Paul McCartney and Wings, Wings Over America (December 1976). This is a triple live album. Sometime in 1977, my mother bought this album, and I became obsessed with it. I was twelve. I listened to it over and over again and pretended I was in a rock band. I eventually found other music and moved on, but never again have I been so obsessed with one particular album. I haven't heard this in its entirety in years. 









Peter Frampton, Frampton Comes Alive (January 1976). I had never heard this in its entirety until a few years ago, I never owned it as a kid









Manfred Mann's Earth Band, The Roaring Silence (August 1976). The first time hearing this in its entirety. This is the album with Blinded by the Light, one of my favorite guitar solos, it just grows from nearly nothing into something nearly wild but with a lot of control, and that great 1970s sound. In one of the songs, called Starbird, the guitar soloist quotes the finale to Stravinsky's The Firebird. I enjoyed this album. 









ELO, New World Record (September 1976) The first time listening to this in its entirety. I didn't like it. To my ears, it's just a wall of banal sound, with too little variation in orchestration and rhythm. 









Al Stewart, Year of the Cat (July 1976) Another album that I listened to in its entirety for the first time. I really enjoyed this. I will make a point of listening to it again.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Paul McCartney and Wings, Wings Over America (December 1976). This is a triple live album. Sometime in 1977, my mother bought this album, and I became obsessed with it. I was twelve. I listened to it over and over again and pretended I was in a rock band. I eventually found other music and moved on, but never again have I been so obsessed with one particular album. I haven't heard this in its entirety in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Frampton, Frampton Comes Alive (January 1976). I had never heard this in its entirety until a few years ago, I never owned it as a kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


If I were making a Top 10 Live Albums list, these two would certainly be on it.

I'd probably include two from Yes, plus a few others:

Yessongs
Yesshows
The Concert For Bangladesh
Bursting Out (Jethro Tull)
Bring On the Night (Sting)
David Live (David Bowie)
At Folsom Prison (Johnny Cash)
Woodstock
Frampton Comes Alive
Wings Over America
Unplugged (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Enthusiast

Political music from back in the day ...


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
One of the best collections I've heard in some time.


----------



## pianozach

Gothos said:


> View attachment 155543
> 
> 
> View attachment 155544
> 
> Disc 1
> One of the best collections I've heard in some time.


That looks rather interesting. A great many bands/artists whom I don't recognize.


----------



## fbjim

"'Wichita Lineman' was a song I once heard" is one of those singular masterpieces where I've been searching in vain for years for anything quite like it.


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> If I were making a Top 10 Live Albums list, these two would certainly be on it.
> 
> I'd probably include two from Yes, plus a few others:
> 
> Yessongs
> Yesshows
> The Concert For Bangladesh
> Bursting Out (Jethro Tull)
> Bring On the Night (Sting)
> David Live (David Bowie)
> At Folsom Prison (Johnny Cash)
> Woodstock
> Frampton Comes Alive
> Wings Over America
> Unplugged (Paul McCartney)


Pianozach,
I make that 11 in your top 10 - sneaky 

Not sure I can agree with a list that misses out,
Humble Pie - Performance, Rockin the Fillmore. 
The Allman Brothers - At the Fillmore East.
The Grateful Dead - Sunshine Daydream (Live in Veneta, OR, 8/27/72).

Only joshing - but there are so many great live albums it only goes to show how difficult it is to make a list of 10.


----------



## senza sordino

pianozach said:


> If I were making a Top 10 Live Albums list, these two would certainly be on it.
> 
> I'd probably include two from Yes, plus a few others:
> 
> Yessongs
> Yesshows
> The Concert For Bangladesh
> Bursting Out (Jethro Tull)
> Bring On the Night (Sting)
> David Live (David Bowie)
> At Folsom Prison (Johnny Cash)
> Woodstock
> Frampton Comes Alive
> Wings Over America
> Unplugged (Paul McCartney)





Malx said:


> Pianozach,
> I make that 11 in your top 10 - sneaky
> 
> Not sure I can agree with a list that misses out,
> Humble Pie - Performance, Rockin the Fillmore.
> The Allman Brothers - At the Fillmore East.
> The Grateful Dead - Sunshine Daydream (Live in Veneta, OR, 8/27/72).
> 
> Only joshing - but there are so many great live albums it only goes to show how difficult it is to make a list of 10.


According to Wikipedia, both Wings Over America and Frampton Comes Alive were 'fixed' in the studio. It makes you wonder how many others had studio overdubs. According to Joe English, drummer for Wings, most of the backing vocals were fixed in the studio, wasn't that Linda's role on stage in Wings?

As I've never really taken to live albums, save a few, I couldn't come up with a top ten list.


----------



## starthrower

The Steve Wilson remix which is a huge improvement over the old CD.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> Pianozach,
> I make that 11 in your top 10 - sneaky
> 
> Not sure I can agree with a list that misses out,
> Humble Pie - Performance, Rockin the Fillmore.
> The Allman Brothers - At the Fillmore East.
> The Grateful Dead - Sunshine Daydream (Live in Veneta, OR, 8/27/72).
> 
> Only joshing - but there are so many great live albums it only goes to show how difficult it is to make a list of 10.


I knew it wouldn't be long before someone added some more. The eleven on my Top 10 Live list are simply my own personal faves. I didn't list *The Who Live at Leeds*, or *Artie Shaw at the Blue Room* either (Gawd I really love that Artie Shaw double LP).

Most lists of live album will always include *Rolling Stones Get Yer Ya-Yas Out*. I'm just not much of a Stones fan. I'm missing *James Brown Live at the Apollo* as well. And *Deep Purple's Live in Japan*.

Oh, and *ELP*'s *Welcome Back My Friends*. I love me some ELP, but there's an awful lot of dubious jamming and noisy noise solos - that may work live, but just seems gratuitous on replay.

Almost every list has that Kiss album *Alive!*, and one of the *Led Zeppelin* live albums. AND *The Last Waltz* from The Band. Oh, and there's that *Simon & Garfunkel* reunion concert *Live in Central Park*, which is notable more for the nostalgia than the arrangements, which seem a bit watered down.


----------



## fbjim

"Spastik" is the famous one from this EP/compilation, and it remains staggering. Just nine minutes of some of the best timbreal exploration of the early 90s. I swear you don't need drugs to appreciate it.


----------



## Red Terror

A fabulous album; not for the fainthearted.


----------



## pmsummer

MA RECORDINGS IN THE GROOVE
_Sampler CD with 14 tracks to promote MA Recordings played with Soundsmith cartridges_.
A unique collection of "needledrop" tracks from MA Recordings' growing catalog of original audiophile LPs. Played on the legendary Continuum Caliburn Turntable fitted with the Soundsmith Strain Gauge Cartridge, all audio signal was fed thru custom-made Black Cat cables to MA's modified Korg MR2000 Recorder.
_
MA Recordings_


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMY
_An Exploration of Folk and Early Music_
*Emily Askew Band*

_Askew Music_


----------



## SanAntone

bob marley | catch a fire

View attachment 155603


----------



## starthrower

1983


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> 1983


Nearly forty years ago! Yikes! Where has my life gone?


----------



## Barbebleu

Emily Barker - A Dark Murmuration of Words. Lovely album of great songs and glorious singing.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> The Steve Wilson remix which is a huge improvement over the old CD.


I believe this is next up for the big package treatment. I hope so. It's one of my favourite, if not my absolute favourite, Tull albums.


----------



## pmsummer

POUR DOWN LIKE SILVER
*Richard & Linda Thompson*
_
Island_


----------



## Red Terror

Took the plunge and got the Steven Wilson Remix.


----------



## Malx

*The Doobie Brothers - The Captain & Me.*


----------



## pmsummer

BASKET OF LIGHT
*The Pentangle*
_
Transatlantic_


----------



## SanAntone

*DUBL HANDI *(pronounced "double handy") is a Brooklyn-NY based string band named after the washboard company of the 1800's. Although the project originally began as a duo of banjo player and singer *Hilary Hawke* and multi-instrumentalist *Brian Geltner*, the two have recently added guitarist *Ernie Vega*, making DH a trio.

Embracing a worldly view of folk music, Dubl Handi draws from, as well as expands upon, the traditional tunes of the Northwest Appalachian region by employing percussion, guitar, drums, and banjo. These artists deliver their own unique interpretations of their favorite songs, while also throwing in a healthy dose of originals too. (CONVERSATIONS WITH… Dubl Handi By Chris Mateer)

From their debut CD:






From their most recent (2015)






Hopefully more to come.


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> *DUBL HANDI *(pronounced "double handy") is a Brooklyn-NY based string band named after the washboard company of the 1800's. Although the project originally began as a duo of banjo player and singer *Hilary Hawke* and multi-instrumentalist *Brian Geltner*, the two have recently added guitarist *Ernie Vega*, making DH a trio.
> 
> Embracing a worldly view of folk music, Dubl Handi draws from, as well as expands upon, the traditional tunes of the Northwest Appalachian region by employing percussion, guitar, drums, and banjo. These artists deliver their own unique interpretations of their favorite songs, while also throwing in a healthy dose of originals too. (CONVERSATIONS WITH… Dubl Handi By Chris Mateer)
> 
> From their debut CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From their most recent (2015)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully more to come.


Thanks SA. More stuff I have to get. :lol:


----------



## atsizat

Depressing


----------



## starthrower

Sanguine Hum: Now We Have Light 2CD/DVD

Beautiful 3 disc set I bought from Wayside Music for 8 dollars. Song oriented prog fans might want to give this a listen. Very melodic stuff.


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO 64
*Bill Evans* - piano
Gary Peacock - bass
Paul Motian - drums
_
Verve_


----------



## SanAntone

pmsummer said:


> TRIO 64
> *Bill Evans* - piano
> Gary Peacock - bass
> Paul Motian - drums


I think this is the first post-LaFaro record Evans made that rivals the earlier trio.


----------



## Craveoon

This!:angel:


----------



## Gothos

Craveoon said:


> View attachment 155651
> 
> 
> This!:angel:


One of his classics.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

For those of you who may not know,the John Williams mentioned on the cover,is the classical guitarist.
(not the Star Wars guy.)

Tristan Fry played timpani on the Beatles "A Day In The Life".

Herbie Flowers,besides having played bass with T-Rex,also recorded the bass line on Lou Reed's "Walk On The Wild Side".


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pianozach

atsizat said:


>


Wait . . . aren't orchestral soundtracks considered marginally Classical?


----------



## atsizat

pianozach said:


> Wait . . . aren't orchestral soundtracks considered marginally Classical?


How about this one?


----------



## starthrower

My first Robben Ford CD purchased in the summer of 1988.


----------



## Flamme

Well, well


----------



## Barbebleu

Joey Landreth - Hindsight. Brilliant country rock from Joey sans Brothers!

The Raconteurs - Help Us Stranger. I finally got round to this from Jack White’s erstwhile hardcore band. Excellent. 

Otis Taylor - Hey Joe Opus Red Meat. Fabulous album from the superb Mr. Taylor with a magical version of Hey Joe.


----------



## Merl

Played the Bottle Rockets' excellent Brooklynn Side for the first time in years yesterday. A great album and any disc that boasts the incredible '$1000 Car' must be good.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Noordkaap - Pretentious moi


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

De Mens - Sheryl Crow I need you so


----------



## Craveoon

Ya, definitely!:cheers:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Blackpink in your area


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bob Dylan - Blues


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## starthrower

Every tune sounds different on this album but on the whole it's pretty excellent!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

CLOUD DANCE
*Collin Walcott* - sitar, tabla
John Abercrombie - guitar
Dave Holland - bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Art Rock

Sufjan Stevens.

I've been playing his first six albums (2000-2010) in the past few weeks, each album twice, because his name came up often in recommendations, both here and on other sites, and I had never actually listened to his music.
Well, I like what I here, but I don't _love _it.

Two more to go.


----------



## atsizat

Depressing


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

DESCENDRE
*Terje Rypdal* - electric guitar, keyboards, flute
Palle Mikkelborg - trumpet, flugelhorn, keyboards
Jon Christensen - drums, percussion
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

STANDARDS, VOL. 1
*Keith Jarrett* - piano, vocalizations
Gary Peacock - bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Chris Potter: Circuits
James Francies: Keyboards, Eric Harland: Drums


----------



## pmsummer

BRIGHT SIZE LIFE
*Pat Metheny* - 6-and 12-string electric guitar
Jaco Pastorius - bass guitar
Bob Moses - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Malx

Hadn't spun this one for a while.
*L.A. Woman - The Doors.*


----------



## atsizat

Magnificent


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Talking Heads - Remain in Light


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Sufjan Stevens.
> 
> I've been playing his first six albums (2000-2010) in the past few weeks, each album twice, because his name came up often in recommendations, both here and on other sites, and I had never actually listened to his music.
> Well, I like what I hear, but I don't _love _it.
> 
> Two more to go.


Well, perseverance paid out.










Carrie & Lowell (Sufjan Stevens, 2015)

This is a fantastic album, on to my list of faves it goes. Thanks to everyone who recommended this artist to me.


----------



## pmsummer

80/81
*Pat Metheny* - acoustic and electric guitars
Michael Brecker - tenor saxophone
Dewey Redman - tenor saxophone
Charlie Haden - double bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to some nostalgic pop music. All from Spotify

Paul McCartney and Wings London Town (March 1978) I bought this when it was first released. I was twelve and loved the Wings Over America. I remember liking this album at the time, but now, I find it almost awful. It's the first time I've listened to this in decades. 









Al Stewart Time Passages (November 1978). The first time listening to this album. Of course, I knew the title track but the rest of the songs were new. This didn't impress me, I think I preferred his earlier albums. 









Queen A Day at the Races (December 1976). I never owned this LP as a kid, so I'm unfamiliar with many of the songs. I'm not sure I've ever listened to this album in its entirety. I liked it.









Supertramp Even in the Quietest Moments (April 1977). I had this on cassette. I remember that my father was incensed by Fool's Overture. He thought they were calling Churchill a fool, "...an everyone was laughing up until the day he died". I'm not really sure the entire song is about Churchill. Is it?









David Bowie Heroes (October 1977)


----------



## pmsummer

THE BYRDS PLAY DYLAN
_Compilation of Robert Zimmerman Covers_
*The Byrds*
Bob Dylan - songwriter
_
Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

LOADED
*The Velvet Underground*
_
Cotillion_


----------



## pmsummer

A SHOUT TOWARD NOON
*Leo Kottke*
_
Private Music_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

CROSSING
*Oregon*
_
ECM_


----------



## pianozach

An obscure German group, *Das Beatles*, singing a song called _*Sie Liebt Dich*_


----------



## starthrower

Listen to this beautiful composition and arrangement with some good headphones. Sounds amazing!


----------



## mark07

Enjoy this Happy Mood Music!


----------



## Barbebleu

This is the best thread on the forum. The last few pages have reminded of so much stuff that I haven’t listened to in a dog’s age. Cheers guys.


----------



## SanAntone

A Stephen Foster Medley (American folk) - National Taiwan University Chorus


----------



## starthrower

Produced and edited by Noah Shulman.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Blu-ray rip of complete show.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> A Stephen Foster Medley (American folk) - National Taiwan University Chorus


There is something inherently unsettling about this. Stephen Foster is no longer "America's Celebrated Folk Composer" due to his many lyrics that haven't aged well.

But an all-Asian choir singing a Tribute to American Folk Songs of Stephen Foster does give me an inkling of what it must be like for people of other races hearing a bunch of Causasians singing white-washed versions of THEIR folk legacy.

On the technical side, the pianist is excellent, and the choir sounds superb, in spite of the rather basic conducting being displayed; I'm guessing that most of the sound and dynamics are worked out in detail during rehearsals.

And a real shout out to a choir singing in a foreign language. Their English pronunciation and vowel sounds are impeccable.

Bonus points for cleaning up Foster's original racist language.

I think I'll post this in the Choir Director group I'm in and see if it burns the house down.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

When someone asks me where is a good place to start with prog rock,I point them to this album.
A masterpiece IMHO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Blu-ray rip of complete show.


What a pity this band didn't stick around. I had no idea back then that John Wetton would - or could - ever play the ghastly middle-of-the-road mush which Asia hurled at the world a couple of years or so later.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pianozach

elgars ghost said:


> What a pity this band didn't stick around. I had no idea back then that John Wetton would - or could - ever play the ghastly middle-of-the-road mush which Asia hurled at the world a couple of years or so later.


Asia was such a disappointment. Such dumbed-down radio-friendly pablum. What a waste of some great Roger Dean artwork.

Steve Howe and Carl Palmer as well. All of their talents wasted.

I've heard, though, that it was a John Wetton dictatorship . . .


----------



## pmsummer

RIMUR
_Chants, hymns, folk songs, and improvisations based on Icelandic, Norwegian, and Swedish sources._
*Trio Mediaeval*
- Anna Maria Friman - voice, Hardanger fiddle
- Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice, shruti box
- Berit Opheim - voice
*Arve Henriksen* - trumpet

_ECM_


----------



## Red Terror

Gothos said:


> View attachment 155843
> 
> 
> When someone asks me where is a good place to start with prog rock,I point them to this album.
> A masterpiece IMHO.


But, if this progressive rock music seeker truly wishes to have his mind blown, he needn't look any further than Gentle Giant's "Free Hand".


----------



## Red Terror

Paul's best solo effort.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> There is something inherently unsettling about this. Stephen Foster is no longer "America's Celebrated Folk Composer" due to his many lyrics that haven't aged well.
> 
> But an all-Asian choir singing a Tribute to American Folk Songs of Stephen Foster does give me an inkling of what it must be like for people of other races hearing a bunch of Causasians singing white-washed versions of THEIR folk legacy.
> 
> On the technical side, the pianist is excellent, and the choir sounds superb, in spite of the rather basic conducting being displayed; I'm guessing that most of the sound and dynamics are worked out in detail during rehearsals.
> 
> And a real shout out to a choir singing in a foreign language. Their English pronunciation and vowel sounds are impeccable.
> 
> Bonus points for cleaning up Foster's original racist language.
> 
> *I think I'll post this in the Choir Director group I'm in and see if it burns the house down.*


Surprisingly, or perhaps, NOT surprisingly, I did attempt to post it, but it has yet to be approved. I think it's been pocket vetoed.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

King Crimson-In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

WHAT'S IT ALL ABOUT
_Straight Solo Baroque Guitar_
*Pat Metheny*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

Vinicio Capossela | FEMMINE | Canzoni della Cupa


----------



## fbjim

Nice listen, though the title track is the most revered track here for a reason.


----------



## atsizat

Awesome


----------



## atsizat

fbjim said:


> Nice listen, though the title track is the most revered track here for a reason.
> 
> View attachment 155904


What kind of eyes are those?


----------



## Red Terror

At the time of its release, certain critics declared "Visions" an inferior product to Mahavishnu's previous efforts. I staunchly disagree.


----------



## starthrower

1979 / 2021 Sundazed CD Re-issue

A smart, sophisticated jazzy pop record featuring Max Middleton on keys and Richard Bailey on drums. CD mastering is okay but the vocals and drums have a bit of a digital edge. Bass and keys sound great. Vocals delivered in Annette's trademark blase, smart girl style. If you're familiar with Bruford's Feels Good To Me, you know what I mean.


----------



## Red Terror

[HR][/HR]
A masterpiece of an album by one of the greatest rock(?) bands ever.


----------



## fbjim

How this album (or band) managed to get a major label release is beyond me. Great anarchistic punk, though.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> [HR][/HR]
> A masterpiece of an album by one of the greatest rock(?) bands ever.


And what is the name of the band? "4"?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Diamanda Galas with John Paul Jones
The Sporting Life


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> And what is the name of the band? "4"?


It's The Soft Machine, 4th album. There's also a 2-fer CD containing both 4&5. Six is a great album too. It's double length live/studio. I just got a copy from Wayside Music out of their sale bin.

Albums 3-7 are mostly instrumental electric improv. The first two are psychedelic pop. And after 7 it became full fledged fusion band with guitar added.


----------



## atsizat

It is beyond words.


----------



## Red Terror

Excellent live album.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
_with Eberhard Weber
Gary Burton_ - vibraphone
Pat Metheny - guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Eberhard Weber - double bass
Dan Gottlieb - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower

Kimara Sajn: drums, percussion, bass, guitars, keyboards, tapes, misc.

Kimara lives in Washington state. He has been composing and producing original music for over 40 years and has a huge discography in all styles of music. http://www.precognitiverecords.com/


----------



## Enthusiast

Time for some Dylan.



















And then some Wyatt.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> RIMUR
> _Chants, hymns, folk songs, and improvisations based on Icelandic, Norwegian, and Swedish sources._
> *Trio Mediaeval*
> - Anna Maria Friman - voice, Hardanger fiddle
> - Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice, shruti box
> - Berit Opheim - voice
> *Arve Henriksen* - trumpet
> 
> _ECM_


Just bought this. Lovely.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> WHAT'S IT ALL ABOUT
> _Straight Solo Baroque Guitar_
> *Pat Metheny*
> _
> Nonesuch_


This is so good and very under-appreciated.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat

I wanna cry listening to this. So depressing 

Letting Ennio Morricone depress me as *****


----------



## atsizat

Ennio


----------



## Enthusiast

Started the day with some profanities.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## elgar's ghost

Miscellaneous 1960s/1970s country-ish stuff part four for a little later this afternoon.

Commander Cody & the Lost Planet Airmen - _Lost in the Ozone_ (debut album from 1971):










Dillard & Clark - _The Fantastic Expedition of Dillard & Clark_/_Through the Morning, Through the Night_ (the duo's two albums from 1968 and 1969 respectively):










The Flying Burrito Brothers (eponymous third album from 1971):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This melody has stuck to my brain and I don't mind <3 It's "Flatbush and Church Revisited" by Vernon Reid & Masque. LOVE IT! Plain, easy and beautiful and a bit strange.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon

Django Reinhardt and Stephane Grappelli with the Quintet of the Hot Club of France. Recordings from the 1930s.









Bolling Suite for Flute and Jazz Piano Trio (Recorded 1975)


----------



## starthrower

Released in 2000


----------



## pmsummer

MATCHBOOK
*Ralph Towner* - 12-string guitar, classical guitar
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
_
ECM_


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT

fbjim said:


> Nice listen, though the title track is the most revered track here for a reason.
> 
> View attachment 155904


----------



## starthrower

From Chris Potter's Circuits. I've been spinning this CD a lot lately.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

The Soft Machine eponymous 1st album a great late night listen, so today I'm a bit early!


----------



## Barbebleu

Liz Phair - Soberish
Chris Thile - Laysongs


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER THE RAIN
*Terje Rypda*l - electric and acoustic guitars, string ensemble, piano, electric piano, soprano saxophone, flute, tubular bells, bells
Inger Lise Rypdal - voice
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

WITCHI-TAI-TO
*Jan Garbarek*
*Bobo Stenson Quartet*
Jan Garbarek - tenor saxophone, soprano saxophone
Bobo Stenson - piano
Palle Danielsson - bass
Jon Christensen - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

1976


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Chicks on Speed will save us all


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Beyoncé - Lemonade


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
Matt Bauder - saxophone
Dan Bennett - saxophone
Ryan Ferreira - guitar
Rebecca Foon - cello
Greg Fox - drums
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer
Grey McMurray - guitar
Sarah Neufeld - violin
Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone
Megan Stetson - vocals
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello 
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI

_52Hz_


----------



## Red Terror

Stupendous Art Bears box-set.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> SORROW
> _A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
> *Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
> Matt Bauder - saxophone
> Dan Bennett - saxophone
> Ryan Ferreira - guitar
> Rebecca Foon - cello
> Greg Fox - drums
> Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer
> Grey McMurray - guitar
> Sarah Neufeld - violin
> Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone
> Megan Stetson - vocals
> Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
> Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI
> 
> _52Hz_


Just stop it now PM! Another one I'll have to hunt down. Thanks a bunch!!:lol:


----------



## starthrower

1978 / 2021 Sundazed Records

This one is the polar opposite of her recently re-issued 1979 album, The Perfect Release. X-Dreams is an earthy, bluesy, sexy record. Features Mick Ronson, Chris Spedding, Bill Bruford, Ray Warleigh, etc. It rocks too!


----------



## pianozach

.
To Our Children's Children's Children
The Moody Blues


----------



## SanAntone

*Nonesuch note*:

Mandolinist, singer, and songwriter *Chris Thile*'s _Laysongs _ is his first truly solo album: just Thile, his voice, and his mandolin, on new recordings of six original songs and three covers, all of which contextualize and banter with his ideas about spirituality.

Recorded in a converted upstate New York church during the pandemic, Laysongs' centerpiece is the three-part "Salt (in the Wounds) of the Earth," which was inspired by C.S. Lewis's The Screwtape Letters. The album also features a song Thile wrote about Dionysus; a performance of the fourth movement of Béla Bartók's Sonata for Solo Violin; "God Is Alive, Magic Is Afoot" based on Buffy Sainte-Marie's adaptation of a Leonard Cohen poem; a cover of bluegrass legend Hazel Dickens' "Won't You Come and Sing for Me;" and an original instrumental loosely modeled after the Prelude from J.S. Bach's Partita for Solo Violin in E Major.

View attachment 156110


----------



## Red Terror

Fantastic career-spanning box set by Cassiber, a band co-founded by Chris Cutler, former core member of Henry Cow and Art Bears. The music contained herein is as wild and experimental as anything Cutler's former bands ever produced; more akin to contemporary art music than rock. Fans of adventurous and uncompromising music will surely love this set as much as I do.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Itullian




----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> *Nonesuch note*:
> 
> Mandolinist, singer, and songwriter *Chris Thile*'s _Laysongs _ is his first truly solo album: just Thile, his voice, and his mandolin, on new recordings of six original songs and three covers, all of which contextualize and banter with his ideas about spirituality.
> 
> Recorded in a converted upstate New York church during the pandemic, Laysongs' centerpiece is the three-part "Salt (in the Wounds) of the Earth," which was inspired by C.S. Lewis's The Screwtape Letters. The album also features a song Thile wrote about Dionysus; a performance of the fourth movement of Béla Bartók's Sonata for Solo Violin; "God Is Alive, Magic Is Afoot" based on Buffy Sainte-Marie's adaptation of a Leonard Cohen poem; a cover of bluegrass legend Hazel Dickens' "Won't You Come and Sing for Me;" and an original instrumental loosely modeled after the Prelude from J.S. Bach's Partita for Solo Violin in E Major.
> 
> View attachment 156110


Have you heard this yet SA? I listened to it yesterday. Curious. I love Chris Thile and saw Punch Brothers a couple of times. I liked it but I think I'll need to listen to it again. Lots going on and it's not an immediate album. Mind you I could say that about a few of his releases.


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> Have you heard this yet SA? I listened to it yesterday. Curious. I love Chris Thile and saw Punch Brothers a couple of times. I liked it but I think I'll need to listen to it again. Lots going on and it's not an immediate album. Mind you I could say that about a few of his releases.


I listened to the three tracks of "Salt" - you're right, I plan on revisiting the album. As is often the case with Thile, there is much to take in. I get emails from the roots magazine No Depression, and this was one of the more interesting new releases.


----------



## starthrower

1977 Atlantic Records

What a band! Allan Holdsworth, Ralphe Armstrong, Steve Smith, Daryl Stuermer, Allan Zavod


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## atsizat

Who played Heretic? An awesome soundtrack from Heretic (1994)


----------



## atsizat

Dedicated to John Romero


----------



## Barbebleu

Sierra Hull - Daybreak. Great modern alt. country. Great singer and instrumentalist.


----------



## starthrower

1962


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought this was nice and soulful  Never heard of them before.


----------



## starthrower

1961


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out how a production was done. Love this song! Man is it PRODUCED...  It has over 100 tracks...


----------



## Malx

Its been too long:
*Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland.*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Hymn Of The Seventh Galaxy with Bill Connors on guitar. Sounds a little better on this set compared to the lousy Polydor CD.

Here's the full track listing.


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## jim prideaux

The Band-Stage Fright 50th Anniversary edition.

Track order restored to what it was apparently originally intended to be....and remastered etc by this Clearmountain man!

All great until the second disc, and then everything goes up a number of significant notches..... live at the RAH 1971.........Magnificent ( probably even better than all the other live recordings I have heard by a band I have loved since mid teens.......

first time I heard them was on John Peel....Most Likely you go your way from Before the Flood......blew my innocent head off!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 59540

One of the most powerful voices ever in pop:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> Its been too long:
> *Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland.*


The original cover was much better but in these PC times not acceptable   Brilliant album though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miscellaneous 1960s/1970s country-ish stuff part five.

The Flying Burrito Brothers - _The Last of the Red Hot Burritos_ (posthumous live album from 1972):










New Riders of the Purple Sage - _Best of..._ (released 1976 - covers the years 1971-75):










Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - _Stars & Stripes Forever_ (part live/part studio double LP from 1974):


----------



## starthrower

1978 Polydor / 2021 Polydor Japan CD

A pretty ambitious recording with horn section, string quartet, and crack band featuring Joe Farrell, Bunny Brunel, Tom Brechtlein, Airto, and cameo vocal by Al Jarreau.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 59540

One of the best-ever covers:





Also listening to Cream lately:


----------



## Red Terror

[HR][/HR]
Reinier Baas vs. Princess Discombobulatrix
by Reinier Baas


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Flamme

I love this song so much...


----------



## Flamme

delete double...


----------



## starthrower

1997 Decapo

Guitarist Pierre Dorge and his wife Irene Becker wrote some great material for this colorful ensemble. Also recommended are Music From The Danish Jungle, and Giraf. Both on the Decapo label.


----------



## atsizat

Flamme said:


> delete double...


You seem to have deleleted the all.


----------



## atsizat

From Hexen (1995) again

For those who do not know, Hexen is an fps game released in 1995 with awesome soundtracks. It was one of the Doom engine games of my childhood. Hexen had the best music out of the Doom engine games.


----------



## pmsummer

UNDRENTIDE
_Ancient Texts and Modern Music_
Mediæval Bæbes
*Katherine Blake* - music director, original composition
*John Cale* - producer
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Malx

*Bob Dylan & The Band - Before The Flood (CD1).*

Another of the many mighty fine live albums - there was a period just after this came out that it was never far from my turntable (a classic Thorens TD150 MKII that I modified to accept a SME 3009 S2 tonearm with Shure M75ED cartridge) - sometimes nostalgia can't be beat.....










*ETA* - As close an image as I can find to what my turntable looked like.


----------



## Flamme

What did you kill???


----------



## Red Terror

This is a live killer of an album. Highly recommended.

RIP Ginger.


----------



## pmsummer

JACK ORION
*Bert Jansch* - guitar, banjo
_with_ John Renbourn - second guitar
_
Vanguard via Transatlantic_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## fbjim

Not the whole thing at once, given that it's 8 hours long (it's a collection of one of those "one new track a week" year-long projects) - putting it on shuffle a bit of a time and it's scratching some itches.


----------



## fbjim

atsizat said:


>


scythe2.wad slaps


----------



## atsizat

fbjim said:


> scythe2.wad slaps


One person who plays Doom at last.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Chilham

Dennis Locorriere: Live in Liverpool


----------



## atsizat

More people who play Doom?


----------



## senza sordino

It's been a while since I've played any jazz. I've been focusing on prog and pop music for the last couple of years, so this makes a change. All of these are from my collection. These CDs were sitting on the shelf looking rather forlorn, so I brought them out to play.

The Dave Brubeck Quartet Time Out (December 1959)









Sonny Rollins Saxophone Colossus (1956)









Thelonius Monk Brilliant Corners (1957)









Charles Mingus Mingus Ah Um (October 1959) ^^^^^^ That's a coincidence. 









John Coltrane Giant Steps (February 1960)


----------



## starthrower

^^^
It's good to break out the classics every so often. I bought all those titles decades ago and sometimes I forget I have them.


----------



## starthrower

2013 Stretch Records 3 disc set

Recorded live in 2012. The sound is really great on this one! Features Christian McBride on bass, and Brian Blade on drums.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## fbjim

atsizat said:


> More people who play Doom?


----------



## atsizat

fbjim said:


>


Nice to see a Doom player on the forum.


----------



## jim prideaux

break at work....Johnny's garden ( numerous versions ie Stills, Manassas, CSNY)....

what a song!


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Enthusiast

I often have time for the great Nick Cave.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

L7 - Scatter the Rats


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Shaughnessy

This is a video tour of former Be Bop Deluxe founder Bill Nelson's "Studio"...

I put "studio" in quotations for a reason...

You will never, and I do mean never, see so much ***** piled up in one place in your life... On the floors... on the walls... and the ceilings... piles upon piles upon piles of the oddest - the weirdest - wackiest - completely off-the-wall assortment of collectibles, knick-knacks, trinkets, tchotchkes, odds and ends, and just plain old fashioned pure rubbish - garbage - trash - if not outright "junk" that you have to see it to believe it.

Takeaways from watching the video -

Bill Nelson must be an obsessive-compulsive hoarder who has never thrown out anything in his life... ever...

Bill Nelson has an unbelievable guitar collection...

If I knew exactly where in Yorkshire, England Bill Nelson lived, Bill Nelson would no longer have an unbelievable guitar collection for very long... I, however would, assuming that my wife didn't get caught either thieving and/or smuggling them back home. I would do it myself but I have kind of a bad back...

Bill Nelson reads superhero comic books... and collects superhero figurines...

If I read superhero comic books.... and collected superhero figurines... people would call me a ******* dork...

But if Bill Nelson reads superhero comic books... and collects superhero figurines... He's cool...sigh...

Moral of the story - "Life isn't fair"


----------



## starthrower

A very interesting and dramatic set. Not their normal high energy post punk stuff of old.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Never less than interesting Welsh cult band featuring legendary guitarists Micky Jones and Deke Leonard.

Man combined west coast psychedelia with progressive rock and blues.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*If* was a British progressive rock and jazz rock band formed in 1969. In the period spanning 1970-75, they released eight studio-recorded albums and undertook 17 tours of Europe, the US and Canada.

In the video above, the keyboard player is Dave Greenslade who went on to form, brace yourself for the shock, "Greenslade".






*Greenslade* were an English progressive rock band, formed in the autumn of 1972 by keyboard player Dave Greenslade and bassist Tony Reeves, with keyboardist Dave Lawson and drummer Andrew McCulloch.









I purchased this eponymous debut album in 1973 which it was first released...

Reason why I purchased this album even though I didn't have the vaguest idea as to who the hell "Greenslade" was?

Cool cover... yep, just because of the cool Roger Dean cover... Fortunately, the music was almost - just "almost" - as cool as the cover.


----------



## pianozach

Sunburst Finish said:


> *If* was a British progressive rock and jazz rock band formed in 1969. In the period spanning 1970-75, they released eight studio-recorded albums and undertook 17 tours of Europe, the US and Canada.
> 
> In the video above, the keyboard player is Dave Greenslade who went on to form, brace yourself for the shock, "Greenslade".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenslade* were an English progressive rock band, formed in the autumn of 1972 by keyboard player Dave Greenslade and bassist Tony Reeves, with keyboardist Dave Lawson and drummer Andrew McCulloch.
> 
> View attachment 156404
> 
> 
> I purchased this eponymous debut album in 1973 which it was first released...
> 
> Reason why I purchased this album even though I didn't have the vaguest idea as to who the hell "Greenslade" was?
> 
> Cool cover... yep, just because of the cool Roger Dean cover... Fortunately, the music was almost - just "almost" - as cool as the cover.


I've got four Greenslade albums. Well, one is a "Dave Greenslade" album (Cactus Choir), but as Greenslade was sort of a solo project from him and the bass player, it's almost the same thing; and half the tracks had that bass player on them.

Yeah. Cool. And I bought that one because of the Roger Dean cover.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Three by the Kinks - in sequence as they were released...*









*The Kinks - "Give the People What They Want" - 1981 *

*Favorite track* - *"Better Things"* - 












*The Kinks - "State of Confusion" - 1983*

*Favorite Track* - *"State of Confusion"* - 












*The Kinks - "Word of Mouth" - 1984*

*Favorite Track* - *"Summer's Gone"* -


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1956 / RVG Remaster 2011


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## starthrower

Just released today and I got a copy!


----------



## atsizat

Best part starts after 3:00.

I suggest you to listen to that part.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miscellaneous 1960s/1970s country-ish stuff part six for later on.

The Ozark Mountain Daredevils - _Timewarp: The Very Best of..._ (released 2000 - covers the years 1973-77):










Gram Parsons - _GP/Grievous Angel_ (The two solo albums from 1973 and 1974 respectively):


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Just released today and I got a copy!


Is it any good?


----------



## Shaughnessy

starthrower said:


> Just released today and I got a copy!







Starthrower and others - The above clip is viewable - just not here - You have to click the "Watch on Youtube" link or 

use this - 






It's entitled - "Zappa 88: Last U.S. Show | Newly Released Vinyl and Behind the Scenes Stories with Mike Keneally"


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> Is it any good?


Malx - this is a link for the entire contents of the "Zappa '88: The Last U.S. Show" -

The contents are label-authorized - These are not illegal uploads.

If the link doesn't work in the UK, clear your browser cache and log on to the UK version of YouTube.
Type in "Zappa '88: The Last U.S. Show".

Hope this works - Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mW4nXrD4nGTBU-o8eOSvKi6EoXv7i6CyU


----------



## Shaughnessy

Note: Don't make the mistake of thinking that the volume is set too low to actually

hear the contents being described as the set is being unboxed.

Numbnuts opens the entire package and doesn't say a word... nothing... nada...

He just looks at it... and looks at it some more... and then he continues to look at even more... until the contents of the set are gradually revealed.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Is it any good?


It's obviously similar to what was released 30 years ago on the three live albums FZ produced from the same tour. Sound is a little better. The '88 band was known for the great horn section and the drums and bass sound really good in this newly mixed concert.


----------



## Vronsky

Chet Baker, Jim Hall & Hubert Laws: Studio Trieste (1982)


----------



## pmsummer

QUESTION AND ANSWER
*Pat Metheny* - guitar
Dave Holland - bass
Roy Haynes - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Miscellaneous 1960s/1970s country-ish stuff part seven of seven for this afternoon.

Poco - _Deliverin'_ (live album recorded in Boston and New York September 1970):










Pure Prairie League - _Pure Prairie League/Bustin' Out_ (first two albums, both from 1972):


----------



## atsizat

Unfortunately, the music is in short. It actually goes on.

Music made for a Heretic Megawad.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Flamme

atsizat said:


>


By L.S.D.???


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Just released today and I got a copy!


Snap!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## atsizat

My favourite soundtrack from Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## pmsummer

SO MANY PARTINGS
*Silly Wizard*
_
Shanachie_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part one.

Average White Band - _AWB_ (Second album from 1974):










Bar-Kays - _Soul Finger_ (Debut album from 1967):










Bobby Blue Bland - _His California Album_ (Eighth album from 1973):










Booker T & the MGs - _Best of Booker T & the MGs_ (covers the years 1962-67 - re-released with four bonus tracks):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Sharks - "First Water" - 1973*

Sharks are a British rock band, formed in September 1972, by the ex-Free bass player, Andy Fraser, upon his departure from Free. They were signed to Island Records and were highly rated by critics, especially for Chris Spedding's tasteful guitar work. The initial line-up consisted of Fraser (bass, piano), Snips (real name, Steve Parsons) (vocals), Spedding (guitar) and a Canadian, Marty Simon (drums).

I thought then, and still do now, that this was a really first-rate album...









In January & February 1973, Sharks embarked on a UK tour, playing clubs and universities. To promote the band, whilst touring, Chris Spedding customized his Pontiac Le Mans, fitting a shark fin on the roof and fibreglass teeth on the grill. On 19 February 1973, on the way back to London from a gig in Cleethorpes, the car skidded and hit a tree. Fraser suffered injuries to his wrist and, during recuperation, had second thoughts about the band.

My dad's car was a 1972 Pontiac Le Mans...

In 1973 I turned 17...

If I had customized my dad's 1972 Pontiac Le Mans to look like a shark by fitting a fin on the roof and fibreglass teeth on the grill I would not have lived to see my 18th birthday in 1974...

This is a true story...

Also true... my sister Shannon was born in January of 1956...

I was born in December of 1956...

Shannon and I are what are known as "Irish twins" as we were both born in the same year...

We were in the same class for all eight years of Catholic grammar school...

My two younger sisters Kelly and Colleen are what are known as "Identical twins" as they were both born within minutes of one another.... and decades later no one can still tell one from the other... At least I can't...

I have two older sisters Bridget and Eileen but I can't find a way to work them into this post...

Bridget saw the Beatles when she was 12 and then later 13 years old - not once, but twice - International Amphitheatre September 1964 and Comiskey Park August 1965. She remains the only person that I've ever met in my life who ever actually saw the Beatles... not just once, but twice...

My sister Eileen met David Bowie when he was in Chicago doing "The Elephant Man" in August of 1980. He was standing in the alley that is just to the left of the Blackstone Theater. He was leaning against the wall - chain-smoking cigarettes - lighting one off the other - Going over his script - You could see that he was kind of talking to himself as he was running through his lines. This was like two days before the show opened.

Eileen, who is as bold as brass if nothing else and was an actress herself at the time, walked right up to him and said "You open tomorrow and you're still not off-book?" - Bowie burst into laughter... so much so that he started to choke on the smoke that he just inhaled. He starts hacking and hacking - His eyes tear up - His nose starts to run - He nearly coughed his nuts up - and Eileen just stood there and laughed.... and laughed... and laughed... Once he recovered, they chatted about acting and the theatre and Chicago and whatever - who cares? - for a while and he offered her a comp to the show but she had to decline as she was working onstage herself.

Eileen wasn't so much an "actress" as she was just really really good-looking and didn't have stage fright which doesn't necessarily add up to being able to act. She was way too "cool" to ask him for an autograph and even though it's been like 40 some years later I still kind of hold a grudge against her for being too "cool" to ask him even though she knew that I had everything that he ever recorded.

I did attend the dress rehearsal with my then girlfriend now wife held the evening of the day before opening night - He was amazing - a genuine first class talent - We were 10th row two seats to the left of center. Also in the show was Len Cariou who plays Henry Reagan on the television series "Blue Bloods".

This might come in handy someday if you're ever on "Jeopardy"...

The part about Len Cariou... not the Eileen meets Bowie part...

Like I said at the beginning... This is a true story.


----------



## Itullian

TAAB 1 and TAAB 2 live in Iceland on cd audio.
Great sound.
Also includes a Bluray dvd of extra items.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

I watched the movie _I am Sam_ and the soundtrack was made up of Beatles songs performed by other artists.

It was a nice selection:

"Two of Us", performed by Aimee Mann and Michael Penn - 3:30
"Blackbird", performed by Sarah McLachlan - 2:21
"Across the Universe", performed by Rufus Wainwright - 4:08
"I'm Looking Through You", performed by The Wallflowers - 2:39
"You've Got to Hide Your Love Away", performed by Eddie Vedder - 2:09
"Strawberry Fields Forever", performed by Ben Harper - 4:26
"Mother Nature's Son", performed by Sheryl Crow - 2:42
"Golden Slumbers", performed by Ben Folds - 1:41
"I'm Only Sleeping", performed by The Vines - 3:05
"Don't Let Me Down", performed by Stereophonics - 4:08
"Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds", performed by The Black Crowes - 3:50
"Julia", performed by Chocolate Genius - 4:34
"We Can Work It Out", performed by Heather Nova - 2:15
"Help!", performed by Howie Day - 3:33
"Nowhere Man", performed by Paul Westerberg - 3:29
"Revolution", performed by Grandaddy - 3:02
"Let It Be", performed by Nick Cave - 3:30

But what I did was create a Spotify playlist with the original Beatles versions.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Shaughnessy

If Kate Bush was Japanese...

And Bill Nelson of Be Bop Deluxe was Japanese...

And the Mahavishnu Orchestra, Ian Anderson of Jethro Tull, Eddie Van Halen, Keith Moon, and Bill Bruford

were Japanese...

This is kind of... sort of... what they would sound like... kind of... sort of...


----------



## Shaughnessy

The above video is a hipper street version of Brazilian _oludum_ that inspired Paul Simon to write "Obvious Child".

Full disclosure - I could have posted an authentic Brazilian oludum sample but none of them had babes as fine looking as this one

and so I decided to make an editorial decision to sacrifice authenticity for aesthetics.


----------



## SanAntone

MARFA: A Country & Western Big Band Suite

View attachment 156557


----------



## Shaughnessy

Two completely different Japanese all female bands - one metal and one hard rock.






"Band Maid" (name kind of explains the "naughty French Maid" outfit)s. The guitar player is amazing - check out the 2:38 mark.

And this is "Band Maiko" (name doesn't explain anything about the "naughty Geisha Girl" outfits - It must have some significance - You're guess is as good as mine).






And with yet another first-rate guitar shredder at the 3:15 mark.


----------



## SanAntone

cha wa | my people

View attachment 156567


*NOLA magazine review*



> Cha Wa's 2018 album was nominated for a Grammy Award and gave the Mardi Gras Indian funk band a national stage. But, while "Spyboy" did feature a few originals, many of the tracks on the album were interpretations of traditional Indian chants.
> 
> For "My People," the band said, "OK, now that we are introduced to the world, let's introduce the world to who we are creatively as a band," Boudreaux says. "A lot of bands can play New Orleans music - you've got to have your own sound. 'My People' is just a representation of the Cha Wa sound and how we can take New Orleans music and what we do with it."


----------



## fbjim

This, strangely enough, is what actually got me into exploring electronic music, which I had dismissed as repetition- because it really just demonstrated how powerful repetition can be. 




It's also my "gun to my head" favorite rock song ever recorded.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

2NE1 - "Crush"


----------



## Red Terror

*Jef Lee Johnson* was an unappreciated guitar genius. Give this album a listen and you'll likewise agree.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Japanese all female metal band.

Kind of like "Slayer" - if "Slayer" were Japanese and composed entirely of females.

They can play, I mean, they can really play.

Seriously.

They got that whole head-banging thing down cold that's for sure... Check out :23 mark.

I really should have placed these in Barbebleu's "Non-Western Classical" thread.


----------



## atsizat

There won't be likes for this French song?


----------



## Itullian

Brilliant


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part two for this morning and early afternoon.

James Brown and the Famous Flames - _Live at the Apollo_ (recorded in October 1962):










Ruth Brown - _Platinum Collection_ (21 tracks covering the years 1949-59):










Solomon Burke - _The Very Best of..._ (16 tracks covering the years 1961-68):










The Jimmy Castor Bunch - _It's Just Begun/Phase Two_ (first two albums, both from 1972 ***):

*** Castor released an album in 1968 but was under his name only)


----------



## fbjim

Nobody utilized the intentionally bad rhyme better than Stephen Merritt.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat

Composed by Francis Lai


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Francis Lai


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part three for late morning and early afternoon.

James Brown and the Famous Flames - _Live at the Apollo Vol. II_ (recorded in June 1967 - expanded version):










The Chambers Brothers - _Time Has Come: The Best of..._ (15 tracks covering the years 1967-71):










Ray Charles - _The Definitive..._ (2-disc compilation - 46 tracks predominantly covering the years 1953-68):


----------



## SanAntone

_Wanderer_ is the tenth studio album by American musician *Cat Power*.

View attachment 156650


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

2NE1 - To Anyone


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Enthusiast

A fine CD ....


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Musicaterina

Edoardo Bennato: Italiani

This would be a really good Italian national anthem - much better than the official one!


----------



## Chilham

The Style Council: Café Bleu


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part four either side of lunch.

James Brown - _Foundations of Funk - A Brand New Bag: 1964-1969_ (2-disc compilation - 27 tracks):










Commodores - _Machine Gun_ (debut album from 1974):










Sam Cooke - _Portrait of a Legend_ (30 tracks covering the years 1951-64):


----------



## Malx

Pure nostalgia, I always get a little tear in the corner of my eye when I play this album - it reminds me of many happy times spent in and around Durham/Newcastle in my mid/late teens and of friends and relations many of whom are no longer with us.
One of those albums that has a tale or two attached to every song.

*Lindisfarne - Nicely Out of Tune.*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

2NE1 - Crush


----------



## pianozach

I just finished listening to *Jean-Luc Ponty's Aurora*, released in 1976. I've been slogging through his catalog chronologically off and on.

When he released his first album in 1964 he was a straight-up jazz player. He was a trained classical violinist, but moonlighted PLAYING CLARINET and TENOR SAXOPHONE for a college jazz band, and one night found himself at the gig following an orchestra performance with his violin instead of his clarinet or sax.

In 1969 he released his 7th or so album playing all Frank Zappa-composed songs, and his style morphed into the Jazz Pop we're used to hearing today.


----------



## ando

*strange days soundtrack*
*YouTubeMusic Edition*

For a long time you couldn't find copies or stream it. Glad that's changed. One of my favorites.


----------



## ando

*Ella Fitzgerald Sings Songs from Let No Man Write My Epitaph* (1960, Verve)

*YouTubeMusic Edition*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part five for late morning and early afternoon.

James Brown - _Sex Machine_ (part-live double album recorded in 1969 and 1970):










Betty Davis - _This is It!_ (19-track compilation covering the years 1973-75):










Delaney & Bonnie and Friends - _D & B Together_ (final album from 1972 plus six bonus tracks):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

1979

A mostly instrumental record with some lovely classical pieces, a bit of rock, and acoustic guitar,


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> 1979
> 
> A mostly instrumental record with some lovely classical pieces, a bit of rock, and acoustic guitar,


This was his second solo album. I've got this boxed up down in the garage, along with his first, Beginnings. (And I've got his 3rd and 4th solo albums *Turbulence* [1991] and *The Grand Scheme of Things* [1993] on CD.)

It's been a long, long time since I've listened to them, mostly because he _*SINGS*_ on them. Tactfully put, I'd say that "his vocals are an acquired taste". But that doesn't really convey just how awful his singing is. I'm actually surprised that the first two albums managed to get greenlighted, and not sent back to have the vocals re-recorded.

Funny thing about THIS album though . . . somewhere along the line someone decided that the cover, with the body floating face down in a small pond, was a bit too over the top, and the body was removed.


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> It's been a long, long time since I've listened to them, mostly because he _*SINGS*_ on them. Tactfully put, I'd say that "his vocals are an acquired taste". But that doesn't really convey just how awful his singing is. I'm actually surprised that the first two albums managed to get greenlighted, and not sent back to have the vocals re-recorded.


He sings a couple verses on one song from The Steve Howe Album so it doesn't bother me. I don't listen to the other records.


----------



## Gothos

The original vocalist from Ultravox (3 albums).


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice song!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ando

*Milt Jackson Quartet* (1955, Prestige)

Percy Heath - bass
Connie Kay - drums
Horace Silver - piano
Milt Jackson - vibraphone

Horace Silver replaced the more conservative, John Lewis, on this release. Nice after-dinner burner.
Recorded in New York City; May 20, 1955.


----------



## ando

Red Terror said:


>


I'm weighing this against the 2015 release of their first 10 albums.








*CHICAGO THE STUDIO ALBUMS 1969 -1978
*
The artwork is obviously superior in the Rhino set but I hear the remastering in the latter is impressive.


----------



## starthrower

They are both on Rhino. I'd rather have the complete albums.


----------



## senza sordino

I was in all day today. All of these albums come from a significant time in my life. All from Spotify.

Paul McCartney and Wings Back to the Egg (June 1979). If you remember from previous posts, in the 70s I really liked Paul McCartney and Wings. This was the last album I bought of his. At the time when I was 14, I thought it was good, but soon after my musical horizons expanded and I left it behind. I wanted to revisit it today for sentimental reasons. It has its moments, but generally rather poor. 









Supertramp Breakfast in America (March 1979). I haven't listened to this in a long time. It was better than I thought. 









Queen The Game (June 1980)









Rush Permanent Waves (January 1980). Excellent.









Genesis Duke (March 1980). Very enjoyable. My only quibble is with the mixing of the vocals. I find that on many post-Gabriel albums, the vocals of Collins to be rather muddled in the mix. I'd rather hear the vocals more front and centre.


----------



## starthrower

Composer Doug plays the entire new Free Hand re-mix.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part six for late morning and early afternoon.

James Brown - _Revolution of the Mind: Live at the Apollo Vol. III_ (double live album recorded July 1971):










Lee Dorsey - _The Definitive Collection_ (20 tracks covering the years 1961-69):










Dr. John - _Gris-Gris_ (debut album from 1968):










Earth Wind & Fire - _Last Days and Time_ (1972):


----------



## Chilham

Malx said:


> Pure nostalgia, I always get a little tear in the corner of my eye when I play this album - it reminds me of many happy times spent in and around Durham/Newcastle in my mid/late teens and of friends and relations many of whom are no longer with us.
> One of those albums that has a tale or two attached to every song.
> 
> *Lindisfarne - Nicely Out of Tune.*


I saw them live at a pub in Crystal Palace around 1981. A fantastic evening, despite Ray Jackson taking a fancy to my girlfriend. Silly girl still chose me and is now Mrs. Chilham.


----------



## jim prideaux

The Band live at the RAH..............Additional from the 50th anniversary release of Stage Fright.

Magnificent!


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> I was in all day today. All of these albums come from a significant time in my life. All from Spotify.
> 
> *Paul McCartney and Wings Back to the Egg* (June 1979). If you remember from previous posts, in the 70s I really liked Paul McCartney and Wings. This was the last album I bought of his. At the time when I was 14, I thought it was good, but soon after my musical horizons expanded and I left it behind. I wanted to revisit it today for sentimental reasons. It has its moments, but generally rather poor.


Back to the Egg was somewhat of an oddity - Wings was on its last legs. Again. And the album was partly a McCartney solo album. Well . . . it was more of a grab bag of assorted stuff. Funny thing is that that sort of approach usually works great for McCartney, but it doesn't really work HERE.

At least not for _HIM_. Compared to the rest of his catalog, I'd rank this pretty low. BUT, had this been the debut album from some new artist, it might very well have been praised for its visionary breadth.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Composer Doug plays the entire new Free Hand re-mix.


He should do Inner Mounting Flame next.


----------



## atsizat

Turkish songs composed by the Singer himself (Ahmet Kaya)

He was a turkish (half kurdish) singer and composer. He was singing his own compositions, which makes him bigger in my eyes.

As you know, most singers don't have the ability of composing their songs.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ando

*Mike Off The Wall*


----------



## pmsummer

QUESTION AND ANSWER
*Pat Metheny* - guitar
Dave Holland - bass
Roy Haynes - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

UNDRENTIDE
Ancient Texts and Modern Music
Mediæval Bæbes
Katherine Blake - music director, original composition
John Cale - producer

RCA Victor


----------



## atsizat

A Turkish Song, which makes me wanna drink so much alcohol and pass out.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part seven for tonight.

James Brown - _Get on the Good Foot_ (studio double album from 1972):










Dr. John - _Remedies_ (1970):










The Fatback Band - _Let's Do It Again_ (debut album from 1972):










The Four Tops - _At Their Very Best_ (21-track compilation predominantly covering the years 1965-72):


----------



## pmsummer

APPALACHIAN JOURNEY
*Yo-Yo Ma* - cello
*Edgar Meyer* - double bass
*Mark O'Connor* - violin, compositions
- James Taylor, Alison Krause - special guest vocals 
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part eight for this morning, then it's out for some fresh air.

James Brown - _Black Caesar_ (soundtrack album from 1973):










Dr. John - _The Sun, Moon & Herbs_ (1971):










The Fatback Band - _People Music_ (1973):










Aretha Franklin - _I Never Loved a Man the Way I Love You_ (first Atlantic album from 1967):


----------



## jim prideaux

The Band-Music from Big Pink. 50th anniversary re-release.


----------



## atsizat

A Turkish, Drunkard Song


----------



## pianozach

*Tug of War
Paul McCartney
1982
*
Here's one track, a fairly obscure one here in the states. *The Pound Is Sinking*.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> A Turkish, Drunkard Song


Come on atsizat, pour yourself a duble Ala Raki and listen to Zeki Muren's 'Imkansiz' - a much better drinking song!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part nine for late morning and early afternoon.

James Brown - _The Payback_ (studio double album from 1973):










The Fatback Band - _Feel My Soul_ (1974, plus one non-album single from the same year):










Aretha Franklin - _Lady Soul_ (1968):










Funkadelic - _Maggot Brain_ (1971 album, plus two non-album b-sides and one alternative mix of the title track):


----------



## senza sordino

I'm slowly working my way through my jazz CDs, again. I listen to these about once a year, they're still all wonderful.

Modern Jazz Quartet Django (1956)









Miles Davis Sketches of Spain (July 1960)









Gil Evans Out of the Cool (Feb 1961). One of my top favorites.









Stan Getz Focus (Jan 1962)









Stan Getz and Joao Gilberto (March 1964)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part ten for late morning and early afternoon.

For years James Brown had made a habit of blotting his copybook with pointless rehashes of earlier songs but on the _Hell_ album he surpassed himself with a totally barking Latin makeover of _Please, Please, Please_.

After the successful double album _The Payback_ from 1973, arguably Brown's best studio effort ever in terms of consistency, Soul Brother Number One's well began to run dry. Despite some decent (if by now formulaic) funk on 1974's _Hell_ and _Reality_ albums Brown had pretty much painted himself into a corner, so when he ended up climbing onto the disco bandwagon for the rest of the 1970s it was all too apparent that not only was the man not leading the pack any more, he was actually struggling to keep up with it. Ever the self-publicist, Brown didn't exactly see it that way, referring to himself somewhat inaccurately during that time as The Minister of New New Super Heavy Funk.

James Brown - _Hell_ (studio double album from 1974):










Aretha Franklin - _Aretha Now_ (1968):










Funkadelic - _Cosmic Slop_ (1973):










Marvin Gaye - _What's Going On_ (1971):


----------



## fbjim

Patti Smith - Gloria: In Excelsis Deo






I don't think there's ever been a better opening track on a rock album.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> Come on atsizat, pour yourself a duble Ala Raki and listen to Zeki Muren's 'Imkansiz' - a much better drinking song!


Its styles are different. That is Turkish Pop from the year of 1974, which is alcohol related.

Also, I don't like Rakı. I like Vodka myself. With black cherry juice.


----------



## atsizat

Speaking of Zeki Müren, this song is my favourite.

Zeki Müren did not compose majority of the songs he sang but this song is his own composition. Composed by Zeki Müren himself.


----------



## senza sordino

Caravan In the Land of the Grey and Pink (April 71)









Genesis Foxtrot (Oct 72)









Gong Angel's Egg (Dec 73)


----------



## starthrower

Just bought Angel's Egg last week. Winter Wine from the Caravan album is a favorite. Gorgeous tune! I can never get enough of Richard Sinclair's bass playing and singing.


----------



## pmsummer

WHAT'S IT ALL ABOUT
_Straight Solo Baroque Guitar_
*Pat Metheny*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> Just bought Angel's Egg last week. Winter Wine from the Caravan album is a favorite. Gorgeous tune! I can never get enough of Richard Sinclair's bass playing and singing.


Agreed, Winter Wine is a good tune. The entire album is good. I'm considering buying the two other Gong albums to complete the "Radio Gnome Invisible" trilogy.

I'm still getting to know all three of those albums I listened to today.


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part eleven for a little later this afternoon.

Aretha Franklin - _Soul '69_ (1969):










Funkadelic - _One Nation Under a Groove_ (1978 - includes three bonus tracks originally on a 7" EP which came free with the LP):










Marvin Gaye - _Trouble Man_ (soundtrack album from 1972):










Al Green - _Call Me_ (1973):


----------



## starthrower

1984


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## Barbebleu

Joni Mitchell - The Reprise Years. Joni’s first four albums remastered. The first album sounds beautiful. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Itullian

Awesome collection


----------



## SanAntone

*aretha franklin* | _young gifted and black_

View attachment 156953


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This grooves so. hard.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## senza sordino

Lizard King Crimsom (Dec '70)









Emerson Lake and Palmer debut album (Nov '70). I bought the Stephen Wilson remix a couple of years ago. Great. 









Supertramp debut album (July '70). I had this on cassette many years ago. I bought the CD a couple of years ago because it's not available on Spotify









Air Conditioning Curved Air (Nov '70). Their debut album. I listened to this on Spotify. Interesting. Only my second listen to this.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> Lizard King Crimsom (Dec '70)


By coincidence I found a nice used copy of the Steve Wilson Stereo / 5.1 mix at the store today. I haven't listened yet.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twelve for this morning.

Aretha Franklin - _This Girl's in Love With You_ (1970):










Funkadelic - _The Very Best of Funkadelic: 1976-1981_ (disc one of 16-track 2-disc compilation):










Marvin Gaye - _Here, My Dear_ (double album from 1978):










Al Green - _Livin' For You_ (1973):


----------



## starthrower

2009 BGO Records / originally released 1974/75

Doing a bit of pop/R&B/soul, myself. The sound and production on these early Gino albums is superb. And if you dig great keyboard sounds, this is a feast.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pmsummer

RÍMUR
_Chants, hymns, folk songs, and improvisations based on Icelandic, Norwegian, and Swedish sources._
*Trio Mediaeval*
- Anna Maria Friman - voice, Hardanger fiddle
- Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice, shruti box
- Berit Opheim - voice
*Arve Henriksen* - trumpet
_
ECM_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Isolde et les Bens - L'Inconnu


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Joni Mitchell - The Reprise Years. Joni's first four albums remastered. The first album sounds beautiful. Looking forward to the rest.


Her catalog was already remastered but the CDs sound brighter that the old ones from the 80s. I guess they needed another reason to get fans to buy them again. My old Ladies Of The Canyon CD sounds superb!


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> By coincidence I found a nice used copy of the Steve Wilson Stereo / 5.1 mix at the store today. I haven't listened yet.


Wilson has become the go-to guy for mixing old rock staples. He's a skilled producer/technician but not much of an artist.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirteen for tonight now that the football's finished.

Aretha Franklin - _Spirit in the Dark_ (1970):










Funkadelic - _The Very Best of Funkadelic: 1976-1981_ (disc two of 16-track 2-disc compilation):










Al Green - _Al Green Explores Your Mind_ (1974):










Herbie Hancock - _Headhunters_ (1973):


----------



## senza sordino

King Crimson Islands (December 1971). I've listened to this album six times since I first listened to it about two years ago hoping it'll get better. It doesn't. I find it to be the least satisfying of Crimson's albums. My CD









Supertramp Indelibly Stamped (June 1971). Some good parts, some not good parts. My CD









Gentle Giant Octopus (December 1972). Terrific. My CD









Curved Air Second Album (September 1971). The first time I've ever listened to this. I liked it. Sonja Kristina's voice is very nice, very pleasing to the ears. Spotify









Emerson Lake and Palmer Trilogy (July 1972). I am the least familiar with this album of theirs, though three of the tracks are on my best of CD I bought decades ago. Spotify


----------



## HenryPenfold

Islands is an amazing jazz avant garde rock album, one of the best out there!

I came to it late in about 1976 and loved it therefrom!


----------



## senza sordino

HenryPenfold said:


> Islands is an amazing jazz avant-garde rock album, one of the best out there!
> 
> I came to it late in about 1976 and loved it therefrom!


Your mileage will vary, of course. I should have clarified, I find it the least satisfying of their albums, not that I don't like it at all. It's okay to my ears. I just find all of their other albums before '95 more satisfying.


----------



## HenryPenfold

senza sordino said:


> Your mileage will vary, of course. I should have clarified, I find it the least satisfying of their albums, not that I don't like it at all. It's okay to my ears. I just find all of their other albums before '95 more satisfying.


The album can't get better - you must :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Pat Metheny Group:


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Malx

*Childlike Faith In Childhood's End - Van Der Graaf Generator.*

A favourite from the Still Life album. 
I've read of this track being described as 'painful beauty' - pretty much sums it up to me.










*ETA* - Went on to play.

*Godbluff - Van Der Graaf Generator.*










*EATA* - Now in a serious VDGG mood.

*Pawn Hearts.*


----------



## Malx

*In the Land of Grey and Pink - Caravan*










*ETA - For Girls Who Grow Plump In The Night - Caravan.*
After the relatively disappointing 'Waterloo Lily' I recall my delight when this one was released.










*EATA - Blind Dog at St Dunstans - Caravan.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part fourteen form tonight.

Aretha Franklin - _Young, Gifted and Black_ (1972):










Al Green - _Al Green is Love_ (1975, plus one non-album b-side from the same year):










Donny Hathaway - _These Songs for You, Live!_ (13-track compilation of live material from 1971-73):










Isaac Hayes - _Hot Buttered Soul_ (1969):


----------



## Flamme




----------



## senza sordino

Malx said:


> *Childlike Faith In Childhood's End - Van Der Graaf Generator.*
> 
> A favourite from the Still Life album.
> I've read of this track being described as 'painful beauty' - pretty much sums it up to me.
> 
> *ETA* - Went on to play.
> 
> *Godbluff - Van Der Graaf Generator.*
> 
> *EATA* - Now in a serious VDGG mood.
> 
> *Pawn Hearts.*


I must listen to Van der Graaf generator, ironic since I get to use one in my job. I don't think I have ever listened to this group. I'll make a point of listening soon enough, I have plenty of time this summer.


----------



## senza sordino

Curved Air Phantasmagoria (April 1972). Terrific. They hired some session musicians for this album - trumpet, trombone, and xylophone. Only the second time hearing this. It's great. Sonja Kristina, what a voice! I found three Youtube videos last night of Curved Air, all broadcasts of Beat-Club, a German television programme broadcast from 1965 to 1972. 









Gong The Flying Teapot (May 1973). Very interesting. Think early Pink Floyd with a 70s groove









Jethro Tull A Passion Play (July 1973)









Gentle Giant In a Glass House (September 1973). Enjoyable









All from Spotify


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part fifteen for this afternoon.

Aretha Franklin - _Rare & Unreleased Recordings From The Golden Reign Of The Queen Of Soul_ (first disc of 35-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1966-73):










Isaac Hayes - _Shaft_ (soundtrack double album from 1971):










The Impressions - _This is My Country/The Young Mods' Forgotten Story_ (1968 and 1969 respectively):










The Isley Brothers - _3+3_ (1973):


----------



## atsizat

Turkish


----------



## senza sordino

I hadn't initially intended to have a prog rock listening project. Five days ago I pulled off my shelves a few CDs. It quickly ballooned into a larger set of CDs and Spotify albums. I have more time on my hands now that the summer holidays are upon us.

All of the music I've listened to are albums I am somewhat unfamiliar with. Or I have never listened to them before.

Camel debut album (February 1973) Enjoyable. My CD.









Curved Air Air Cut (April 1973). The first time listening to this. My initial reaction is that while it isn't as impressive as the previous album, it's still very listenable. There was a major lineup change between their previous album and this one. Sonja Kristina sings wonderfully. Spotify









Renaissance Ashes Are Burning (October 1973). Impressive, I'll definitely listen to this again. Debussy is quoted on one track. Spotify









King Crimson Starless and Bible Black (March 1974). Only my fifth time listening to this. It's very good. (I keep a listening journal on an Excel spreadsheet, which I have set up to count the number of times listened to an album - yes, I know I'm weird) My CD









Gentle Giant The Power and the Glory (September 1974). Challenging, but worth it. Only the second time hearing this. Spotify


----------



## jhm

Jungle Book - Bare Necessities


----------



## Chilham

Nancy Griffiths: One Fair Summer Evening


----------



## Gothos

Michael Nesmith


----------



## fbjim

Not a very Punk thing to admit, but this is my favorite Clash song. This is pure, amazing pop perfection.


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## atsizat

After summer, comes winter. So go the years.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part sixteen for tonight. Also throwing some gospel into the mix here - Mahalia Jackson's voice and emotional input are just too much to pass over even if gospel wasn't part of my original idea.

Aretha Franklin - _Rare & Unreleased Recordings From The Golden Reign Of The Queen Of Soul_ (second disc of 35-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1966-73):










The Isley Brothers - _Funky Family_ (14-track compilation covering the years 1975-78):










Mahalia Jackson - _Gospels, Spirituals and Hymns Vol.2_ (first disc of 37-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1954-69):


----------



## atsizat




----------



## SanAntone

*gordon lightfoot* | _don quixote_

View attachment 157070


Gordon Lightfoot - 6- & 12-string guitar
Red Shea - hi-string guitar, classical guitar, dobro
Terry Clements - lead acoustic guitar
Rick Haynes - bass
Ry Cooder - mandolin
Bob Thompson - string arrangements "Don Quixote" and "The Patriot's Dream"
Nick DeCaro - all other string arrangements


----------



## starthrower

The last performance of this tune with Richard Wright.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Malx

*Dave Mason - Alone Together*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

The Old Man Of The Mountain (1933)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part seventeen for this morning.

Mahalia Jackson - _Gospels, Spirituals and Hymns Vol.2_ (second disc of 37-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1954-69):










Sharon Jones and the Dap-Kings - _Naturally_ (2005):










Maceo and All the King's Men - _Doing Their Own Thing_ (1970):










The Mar-Keys - _The Platinum Collection_ (21-track compilation covering the years 1960-67):


----------



## pianozach

*Survival* (live)
*Yes*
1969


----------



## Conrad2

151a
Kishi Bashi 
Label: Joyful Noise
Release Year: 2011


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Malx

Thought I'd post this video of what seems to be a highly regarded Caravan song on the forum.


----------



## atsizat

A very good foreign instrumental music which was stolen for a turkish tv series.

It is 100 percent obvious that it is foreign music. Lol.


----------



## Malx

I stumbled across this tonight - Joe Walsh (James Gang) at his best doing what he did before chasing Dollars with the Eagles

Funk #49 sounding remarkably fresh in this video.


----------



## Malx

Since there is a bit of attention on things English this week. 
I thought I'd post a couple of what I consider quintessentially English sounding artists.

*Kevin Ayers - May I* & *Roy Harper - One of those Days in England*


----------



## senza sordino

After a two day break from listening to non-classical music, I listened to these today:

The Who Quadrophenia (October 1973). If you can believe it, this is only the third time I've listened to this in its entirety, the first time two years ago. It's great. Spotify.









Caravan For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night (October 1973). Spotify









Gong You (October 1974). The first time listening to this, I think it's very good, very enjoyable. The three albums, The Flying Teapot, Angel's Egg, and You, are remarkable. This band created quite a unique sound world. It's hard to describe, something of a hybrid of Pink Floyd and Herbie Hancock. Spotify









Robert Wyatt (July 1974) The second time listening to this. I don't quite know what to make of it - interesting. Spotify









Camel Mirage (March 1974). Great. My CD


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Try Wyatt's band Matching Mole: Little Red Record. Really cool album.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Try Wyatt's band Matching Mole: Little Red Record. Really cool album.


I will check it out. It's on Spotify. Thanks.


----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> I stumbled across this tonight - Joe Walsh (James Gang) at his best doing what he did before chasing Dollars with the Eagles
> 
> Funk #49 sounding remarkably fresh in this video.


I think Walsh's move to the Eagles was a brilliant career move.

So many many many solo artists have had 1 to 4 albums of great stuff, then it so often just all dries up, or goes stale.

Walsh, though, IS a bit of an anomaly, basically starting with a handful of albums with the James Gang, but managed to have a simultaneous solo career along with his albums with the Eagles.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Fitoor -soundtrack
music : Amit Tridevi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part eighteen for this afternoon.

Big Maybelle - _The Complete OKeh Sessions 1952-55_ (26-track compilation):










Curtis Mayfield - _Curtis_ (debut solo album from 1970):










Eugene McDaniels - _Outlaw_ (1970):










The Meters - _The Very Best of..._ (16-tracks compilation covering the years 1968-76):


----------



## senza sordino

Genesis The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (November 1974)









King Crimson Red (October 1974)









Rick Wakeman Journey to the Centre of the Earth (May 1974). Ridiculous, over the top, and entertaining.


----------



## atsizat

A Turkish drunkard song from the year 1966 by Dario Moreno, who was a Turkish-Jewish musician. He had died 2 years after this song, in the year 1968.

DRUNK EVERYNIGHT (the name of the song)






The lyrics of this Turkish song, which is from the year 1966:

Oh, I am drunk
Of over-thinking
Oh, I have died 
of loving all the time

Every evening, vodka raki and wine
One gets devistated and ruined whenever he drinks
Please save me from this oh God
Let this scary mirage end!

Every evening, vodka raki and wine
One gets devistated and ruined whenever he drinks
Please save me from this oh God
Let this scary mirage end...

Oh, I am done
From thinking
Oh, I am tired
Of loving all the time, oh

Every evening, vodka raki and wine
One gets devistated and ruined whenever he drinks
Please save me from this oh God
Let this scary mirage end!

Every evening, vodka raki and wine
One gets devistated and ruined whenever he drinks
Please save me from this oh God
Let this scary mirage end!

Oh, I am done
From thinking
Oh, I am tired
Of loving all the time, oh
Oooo
I am drunk, oh, I am drunk
Brother, I am already dead
Take my hand...
No, no, get out of my way
I am going to my love, you know

Look, I am laughing again haahha
I am laughing because I know that she will show me the door
She will show me the door
You know, I really love her
I love her
It doesn't matter if she shows me the door
Let her show me the door, I only wish happiness to her
I will go to her again...
Aaaa...


----------



## starthrower

Chicago VII released 1974

I had this one on 8-track back in the day. I'm still amazed at how many great songs are packed into this album! It helps to have four great songwriters in one band.


----------



## Malx

*Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band - Strictly Personal*

Still sounds fresh today.


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> Chicago VII released 1974
> 
> I had this one on 8-track back in the day. I'm still amazed at how many great songs are packed into this album! It helps to have four great songwriters in one band.


*Chicago* started off really really strong and gradually lost their mojo. But their creative heyday lasted more than a half dozen albums longer than *most* bands. It wasn't until after a dozen albums (and the loss of guitarist Terry Kath) that they albums started to falter - and it wasn't a sudden thing, it was a slow spiral down, barely noticeable at first.

As you mentioned, four songwriters, and three strong vocalists.

And a drummer that played drums like they're a "down front" instrument. "Lead Drums" player.

*Danny Seraphine* was an extraordinary drummer. Better than Moon, Baker, Bruford, White, Bonham, Roger Taylor, and Ringo Starr.

Perhaps only Peart, Palmer, and Portnoy could beat him in a celebrity deathmatch.


----------



## pianozach

The "Lost" *George Harrison* album, *Gone Troppo*. 5 November 1982.

I think it's one of his best. No preaching, almost no "downer" songs (in fact, with the exception of the closing song, all the tracks are in major keys). Ironic, as by this time *Harrison* was so disinchanted with the popular music scene, he wouldn't even bother expending an ounce of effort in to promoting the album. Warner Brothers also didn't know how to promote the album, so they didn't either.

Funny, but it actually fares better, to my ears at least, to the solo output of the other former Beatles at the time. *McCartney* had just just released *Tug Of War* six months previously, on April 1982, which was a fairly innocuous album, buoyed only by the singles *Tug of War, Take It Away*, and _*Ebony and Ivory*_.

*Ringo*'s previous album, *Stop and Smell the Roses*, (October 1981) tanked completely, and his next, *Old Wave*, couldn't even find a USA distributor.

Here's Dream Away from Gone Troppo, used in the film Time Bandits.


----------



## atsizat

atsizat said:


> A Turkish drunkard song from the year 1966 by Dario Moreno, who was a Turkish-Jewish musician. He had died 2 years after this song, in the year 1968.
> 
> DRUNK EVERYNIGHT (the name of the song)


I suggest you guys listen to this old Turkish song, which is from the year 1966.

You can feel his desperation from his voice in the song without understanding the lyrics.

It is an old but gold Turkish song by Dario Moreno (Turkish-Jewish musician).

He died 2 years after this song, at age of 37.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part nineteen for late afternoon and early evening.

Curtis Mayfield - _Curtis/Live!_ (double live album recorded in New York January 1971):










Eugene McDaniels - _Headless Heroes of the Apocalypse_ (1971):










Laura Nyro - _Eli and the Thirteenth Confession_ (1968):










The Ohio Players - _Greatest Hits_ (17 track compilation covering the years 1974-78):


----------



## pmsummer

WEIGHTED MIND
*Sierra Hull*

_Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

WHAT'S IT ALL ABOUT
_Straight Solo Baroque Guitar_
*Pat Metheny*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

PIXIEDUST
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet

_ACT_


----------



## pmsummer

FACE TO FACE
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
*Makoto Ozone* - piano
_
GRP_


----------



## pmsummer

STEVE REICH
_Clapping Music - Mallet Phase - Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ - Quartet_
*Steve Reich*
Nexus
Sō Percussion
_
Nexus_


----------



## senza sordino

Renaissance Turn of the Cards (May 1974). The first time listening to this, I really enjoyed it. One song quotes Albinoni's Adagio (which he didn't write)









Jethro Tull Minstral in the Gallery (September 1975). The addition of a string quartet is a nice touch.









Jon Anderson Olias of Sunhillow (July 1976). Enjoyable. The third time listening to this. I think that if I listen two more times, I will be able to see through my third eye.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty for late afternoon and early evening.

Curtis Mayfield - _Superfly_ (soundtrack album from 1971):










Laura Nyro - _New York Tendaberry_ (1969):










Parliament - _The Clones of Dr. Funkenstein_ (1976):










Wilson Pickett - _The Very Best of..._ (originally 13-track compilation album covering the years 1965-71, re-issued on cd with three bonus tracks):


----------



## Red Terror

pianozach said:


> *Chicago* started off really really strong and gradually lost their mojo. But their creative heyday lasted more than a half dozen albums longer than *most* bands. It wasn't until after a dozen albums (and the loss of guitarist Terry Kath) that they albums started to falter - and it wasn't a sudden thing, it was a slow spiral down, barely noticeable at first.


I don't know that Chicago lost its creative edge so much as opted to adopt a more populist style due to financial pressure.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> I don't know that Chicago lost its creative edge so much as opted to adopt a more populist style due to financial pressure.


A bit of both.

Lamm ran out of mojo right about the time they opted to adopt that populist style. Pankow didn't write populist music either. Kath was gone.

The ballads that Cetera (and later Scheff) sang were suddenly their only foot in the door to the Hit charts. They sacked the percussionist, and brought in Champlin, who covered for both Kath's missing vocals, and Lamm's writer's block.

When Columbia dropped them, Warner Bros. picked them up, but wanted them to fire the horns. They ended up with outside writers, as well as outside session musicians.

That was all around Chicago 13 and XIV, then 16 and 17, when Warners wanted them to sing Diane Warren songs.


----------



## Red Terror

pianozach said:


> A bit of both.
> 
> Lamm ran out of mojo right about the time they opted to adopt that populist style. Pankow didn't write populist music either. Kath was gone.
> 
> The ballads that Cetera (and later Scheff) sang were suddenly their only foot in the door to the Hit charts. They sacked the percussionist, and brought in Champlin, who covered for both Kath's missing vocals, and Lamm's writer's block.
> 
> When Columbia dropped them, Warner Bros. picked them up, but wanted them to fire the horns. They ended up with outside writers, as well as outside session musicians.
> 
> That was all around Chicago 13 and XIV, then 16 and 17, when Warners wanted them to sing Diane Warren songs.


Practically not even the same band anymore.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> Practically not even the same band anymore.


Allegedly Lamm had considered quitting around the time of 16 for pretty much that reason.

_"I wasn't happy with the way things were going. 
The loss of Terry Kath was still massive. 
Suddenly, we have a new label who wants us to use outside musicians and songwriters, 
plus cut down the horns.

We were a faceless band who now had a face. 
It wasn't what I signed up for. 
Also, my personal life was in turmoil at the time. 
I was very unhappy and came very close to leaving the band."_​
Ironic that it was Cetera's ballads and voice that became the focus of the band's output, and he left after Chicago 17. And they found Jason Scheff to ably fill his shoes, and carried on.

The weirdest thing was them firing Danny Seraphine (one of rock's finest drummers) after Chicago 19, allegedly for showing too much interest in the business end of things. I can read all sorts of things into _that_.


----------



## atsizat

Depressing


----------



## pianozach

*Ringo Starr's* 1983 *Old Wave*

Not released in the US as no major UK or US record company was interested in signing him, except for Boardwalk Records, but the deal fell through when the president of the label, *Neil Bogart**, passed away at the age of 39. Belaphon released it in Germany, and RCA Canada released it in Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, the Netherlands, Mexico, and Brazil.

It's a surprisingly consistent album, as he settled on having only ONE producer for the entire album, *Joe Walsh***. In effect, it's a *Starr/Walsh* album as Walsh played on all tracks, as well as co-writing most of the songs.

In the end the merits of the album pretty much rest on the personable voice of Mr. Starr - you're either charmed by it, or unimpressed.

** Neil Bogart* was actually quite the legend in the music industry, starting as an executive for Cameo-Parkway Records (shut down for stock fraud) and Buddah Records, where he was instrumental in the rise of "bubble gum pop". He started Casablanca in 1973 when he first signed Kiss and later became identified with the rise of disco by promoting the careers of acts such as Donna Summer and the Village People. The label was also known for tapping into the funk market with the signing of George Clinton's Parliament in 1974.

Shortly before his death, Bogart founded Boardwalk Records and jumped on the new wave bandwagon, as disco was in decline. Joan Jett and Harry Chapin were among his last signings.

*** Joe Walsh* was in the audience at Shea Stadium when the Beatles performed there in 1965. Starr later would bring Walsh into his First *All-Starr Band* in 1989. in 2008, Walsh would marry Marjorie Bach, the sister of Ringo Starr's wife Barbara Bach. Yep; they're in-laws now, and, apparently, BFFs.


----------



## starthrower

13 minute tune from the upcoming Metheny album.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty one for tonight, seeing I don't feel like tackling the planned gardening chores.

Curtis Mayfield - _Curtis in Chicago_ (taken from a 1973 live TV Special):










Laura Nyro - _Christmas and the Beads of Sweat_ (1970):










Parliament - _Tear the Roof Off 1974-1980_ (disc one of 25-track 2-disc compilation):










Otis Redding - _In Person at the Whisky A Go Go_ (live album recorded in Los Angeles April 1966):


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SanAntone

*sarah jarosz* | _blue heron suite_

View attachment 157273




> Blue Heron Suite was recorded in December of 2018 at Reservoir Studios in New York City and features Jeff Picker on bass and Jefferson Hamer on guitar and harmony vocals. The piece was inspired by frequent trips Jarosz and her parents made to Port Aransas, a small town on the Gulf Coast of Texas a few hours from the family's home in Wimberley.
> 
> "2017 was an emotional year for me-my mom had been diagnosed with breast cancer the previous winter and the town of Port Aransas was severely impacted by Hurricane Harvey," recalls Jarosz. "Those two events caused me to think back to the early morning walks my mom and I would take along Mustang Island beach-we would always spot the Great Blue Herons along the shore… The bird came to be a symbol of hope for my family during a difficult time, and even now, throughout my travels, whenever I spot a Blue Heron, I always think of it as a good omen; a little reminder of the important things in life, especially family." (Music Row)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 4.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty two for tonight.

Curtis Mayfield - _Sweet Exorcist_ (1974):










Jimmy McGriff - _Electric Funk_ (1970):










Parliament - _Tear the Roof Off 1974-1980_ (disc two of 25-track 2-disc compilation):










Otis Redding - _The Dock of the Bay - The Definitive Collection_ (20-track compilation covering the years 1962-68):


----------



## SanAntone

*bob dylan* | _john wesley harding_ (my favorite Dylan album)

View attachment 157324


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty three for this afternoon.

Curtis Mayfield - _Got to Find a Way_ (1974):










Martha Reeves & the Vandellas - _The Universal Masters Collection_ (17-track compilation covering the years 1963-72):










Smokey Robinson & the Miracles - _Going to a Go-Go_ (1965):










Rufus Featuring Chaka Khan - _Rufusized_ (1974):


----------



## SanAntone

*Bobbie Gentry*'s _The Delta Sweete Revisited_ is a compilation album by American rock band *Mercury Rev*. The album, which is a re-imagining of Bobbie Gentry's 1968 album The Delta Sweete, was released on February 8, 2019 through Partisan Records.

View attachment 157337


_The Delta Sweete_ was Gentry's second album which at the time of its release was not commercially successful, although it was praised by critics, and has since come to be seen as her best effort. Mercury Rev's style changed over time the duo became more interested in roots related music, a departure from their original sound which has been compared to The Flaming Lips. Their production of _The Delta Sweete_ includes featured vocalists and includes Lucinda Williams version of Ode to Billie Joe although it was not on the original release.

The original was a mix of originals and covers:



> The Delta Sweete is a concept album based on modern life in the Deep South. Gentry wrote eight of the album's 12 tracks, which detail her Mississippi childhood and includes vignettes of home and church life ("Reunion" and "Sermon"), as well as recollections of blues and country hits she heard as a youngster ("Big Boss Man" and "Tobacco Road"). The song "Okolona River Bottom Band", accented by a sophisticated horn chart and breathy strings, used the same basic cadence as "Ode to Billie Joe". (Wikipedia)


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just heard some POP! Dua Lipa first, then Post Malone.


----------



## MrNobody

I find this outstanding and moving. I wish I had been there, I was very near. Check out 24:07


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty four for tonight.

Curtis Mayfield - _Short Eyes_ (soundtrack album from 1977):










Smokey Robinson & the Miracles - _Away We a Go-Go_ (1966):










Sam & Dave - _The Platinum Collection_ (20-track compilation covering the years 1965-68):










Nina Simone - _Feeling Good: The Very Best of..._ (20-track compilation covering the years 1959-67):


----------



## atsizat

Azerbaijani Folk Song


----------



## atsizat

I suggest you guys listen to this. It is so melancholic.


----------



## Gothos

Former members of Strawbs.Notable for contributing "Part of the Union"


----------



## Malx

Some albums are timeless:

*Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers*
*Beatles - Revolver*
*The Kinks - The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society*
*Pretty Things - S. F. Sorrow*


----------



## Malx

A late night/morning of listening comes to an end with a live album that stands comparison with the best.

*Free - Live!*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> A late night/morning of listening comes to an end with a live album that stands comparison with the best.
> 
> *Free - Live!*


Pity there wasn't an expanded edition for the CD era - anything close to what would have been the band's full set at the time would have been a treat even if it had to be sourced from a number of gigs.


----------



## jegreenwood

For the first time in 50 years.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty five for late afternoon and early evening.

Smokey Robinson & the Miracles - _Make it Happen_ (1967):










Sly & the Family Stone - _There's a Riot Goin' On_ (1971):










The Staple Singers - _The Best of..._ (16-track compilation covering the years 1971-74):










The Supremes - _Gold_ (disc one of 40-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1963-73):


----------



## jegreenwood

^^^
"Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty five for late afternoon and early evening.

Smokey Robinson & the Miracles - _Make it Happen_ (1967):

. . .

Sly & the Family Stone - _There's a Riot Goin' On_ (1971):

. . .

The Staple Singers - _The Best of..._ (16-track compilation covering the years 1971-74):

. . .

The Supremes - _Gold_ (disc one of 40-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1963-73):

. . ."

Have you seen the movie _Summer of Soul_?


----------



## elgar's ghost

jegreenwood said:


> Have you seen the movie _Summer of Soul_?


It doesn't spring to mind - the last one I saw which featured black music was _Wattstax_.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## pmsummer

LIGHT FLIGHT
*Pentangle*
_Snapper_

2-CD early retrospective


----------



## jegreenwood

elgars ghost said:


> It doesn't spring to mind - the last one I saw which featured black music was _Wattstax_.


This was released last month. I saw it in a movie theater, but it's on Hulu as well. Highlights included Sly and the Family Stone and the Staples Singers (plus a mind-blowing duet by Mavis Staples and Mahalia Jackson).


----------



## pmsummer

PROMISES KEPT
*Steve Kuhn *- piano
w/Strings
_
ECM_


----------



## elgar's ghost

jegreenwood said:


> This was released last month. I saw it in a movie theater, but it's on Hulu as well. Highlights included Sly and the Family Stone and the Staples Singers (plus a mind-blowing duet by Mavis Staples and Mahalia Jackson).


Many thanks for this, JG - looks right up my street. As I don't subscribe to any movie channels I'll just have to sit tight and wait patiently until it finds its way onto Youtube.


----------



## atsizat

Anything goes


----------



## Barbebleu

Jack Bruce and the Cuicoland Express - Live at the Milkyway. Fabulous live album from the immortal Mr. Bruce.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## pianozach

Halfway through *John Lennon*'s posthumous 1984 album *Milk and Honey*.

Like his previous album, the 1980 *Double Fantasy*, half the tracks were from his wife *Yoko Ono*.

So far, of the three Lennon songs, I'd consider two of those three to be merely average filler. The three Ono tracks are not up to her usual standards as far as songwriting, and her voice still irritates me.

One out of the six songs on "Side One" are unremarkable, with only the track "_*Nobody Told Me*_" standing out.

Maybe I'll tackle the 'other' side later today or tomorrow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty six. I was going to leave this until tomorrow but as I can't sleep in this damned heat I may as well play some choons.

Smokey Robinson & the Miracles - _Special Occasion_ (1968):










The Supremes - _Gold_ (disc two of 40-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1963-73):










The Temptations - _At Their Very Best_ (21-track compilation predominantly covering the years 1964-72):










Joe Tex - _Greatest Hits_ (24-track compilation album covering the years 1964-79):


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon:

Steve Hackett Voyage of the Acolyte (October 1975) Fantastic









Camel Music Inspired by the Snow Goose (April 1975) Good









Renaissance Scheherazade and other stories (July 1975) Great









Supertramp Crisis? What Crisis? (September 1975) I had this on LP and listened to it frequently in the early 1980s, now, not so much. But I still like it. 









Gentle Giant Free Hand (July 1975) The first time listening to this, interesting


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Malx

jegreenwood said:


> View attachment 157410
> 
> 
> For the first time in 50 years.


I play it once a year - don't ask me why its just become a bit of a tradition, so maybe you could do something similar every fifty years.


----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love Cyndi Lauper <3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty seven for tonight. I just want to give a salute to the irrepressible Rufus Thomas for having the sheer brass neck to wear an outfit like this when he performed at the _Wattstax_ festival at the age of 55...










The Temptations - _Psychedelic Soul_ (18-track compilation covering the years 1968-75):










Carla Thomas - The Platinum Collection (20-track compilation covering the years 1959-69):










Rufus Thomas - _Funkiest Man Alive: The Stax Funk Sessions 1967-75_ (18-track compilation):










Big Mama Thornton - _Hound Dog: The Essential Collection_ (22-track compilation covering the years 1953-57):


----------



## starthrower

jegreenwood said:


> This was released last month. I saw it in a movie theater, but it's on Hulu as well. Highlights included Sly and the Family Stone and the Staples Singers (plus a mind-blowing duet by Mavis Staples and Mahalia Jackson).


I wonder why this film has been buried for 52 years? It sounds like a must see. I never did get too excited over Woodstock.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## George O

John Hiatt (1952-)

The Eclipse Sessions

On New West Records (Nashville, Tennessee), from 2018


----------



## starthrower

Premiering on YouTube right now!


----------



## Gothos

..............


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty eight for tonight.

Tower of Power - _The Warner Years: The Best of..._ (16-track compilation covering the years 1972-75):










Ike & Tina Turner - _The Kent Years_ (26-track compilation covering the years 1964-65):










Big Joe Turner - _The Platinum Collection_ (21-track collection covering the years 1951-60):










The Undisputed Truth - _The Collection_ (19-track compilation predominantly covering the years 1967-75):


----------



## Chilham

Friday Night in San Francisco

Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco de Lucía










Passion, Grace and Fire

Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco de Lucía










The Guitar Trio

Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco de Lucía


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Shaughnessy

Today the Cleveland Major League Baseball Club formerly known as the "Indians" changed their name to the "Guardians".

Had they asked me - which they didn't - but they should have - I would have suggested that they rename the team the "Cleveland Rocks" - It has a really cool Ian Hunter reference tied in with the location of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.






Every sports team in Cleveland uses it as their "victory song" - It doesn't get played much as there are very few victories in Cleveland mostly because none of their sports teams are particularly good so you're rarely going to hear "Cleveland Rocks" playing over the P.A. system.

The song was first released in 1977 under the title "England Rocks" on a single in the United Kingdom, predating the release of the "Cleveland" version by two years. Hunter has maintained, however, that Cleveland was the original subject of the song, stating on his web site, "I originally wrote 'Cleveland Rocks' for Cleveland. I changed it later to 'England Rocks' because I thought it should be a single somewhere and Columbia wouldn't release it as a single in the U.S. (too regional). 'Cleveland Rocks' is Cleveland's song and that's the truth."






I actually prefer "England Rocks" to "Cleveland Rocks" - I just think that conceptually it makes more sense as England most certainly was rocking harder in the 70's than Cleveland ever was...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part twenty nine - a leisurely trawl throughout the afternoon.

Ike & Tina Turner - _Funkier Than a Mosquito's Tweeter_ (21-track compilation covering the years 1969-74):










Junior Walker & the All-Stars - _The Essential Collection_ (18-track compilation predominantly covering the years 1965-76):










Geno Washington & the Ram Jam Band - _Hand Clappin' Foot Stompin' Funky-Butt ...Live!_ ('live in the studio' recording from 1966):










Stevie Wonder - _Talking Book_ (1972):


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Shaughnessy

This is the single most amazing music video that I have ever seen in my life - ever - and I've pretty much seen 'em all.

It has been viewed 601,776,747 - over six hundred million times - probably a good thousand or so by me.

It's called the "cup game" - Kids play it - It's a child's game - A simple straightforward child's game - One that I still can't play and I've been working on it for about 18 straight hours now.

Full disclosure - I literally did not sleep one minute last night - I still cannot get the hang of this - and so to say that I'm a bit of a trial to live with is a profound understatement.

This next video is entitled "The Easiest Cup Song Tutorial".

It has been viewed 16,354,853 times - over sixteen million times - probably a good thousand or so by me.

If this is "The Easiest Cup Song Tutorial" I can't even imagine how difficult the "Almost But Not Quite Easiest Cup Song Tutorial" must be.






Now, after having written lucky post number 777, it's time to head back to my writer's group...


----------



## Barbebleu

Chilham said:


> Friday Night in San Francisco
> 
> Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco de Lucía
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passion, Grace and Fire
> 
> Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco de Lucía
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Guitar Trio
> 
> Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco de Lucía


Three crackers!


----------



## Rogerx

*LP Blue*



50 years old and still selling


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## atsizat

DEAD SILENCE


----------



## pmsummer

RÍMUR
_Chants, hymns, folk songs, and improvisations based on Icelandic, Norwegian, and Swedish sources._
*Trio Mediaeval*
- Anna Maria Friman - voice, Hardanger fiddle
- Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice, shruti box
- Berit Opheim - voice
*Arve Henriksen* - trumpet
_
ECM_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty for tonight.

War - _Platinum Jazz_ (part-compilation double album covering the years 1971-74, with new material from 1976):










Geno Washington & the Ram Jam Band - _Hipsters, Flipsters, Finger-Poppin' Daddies_ ('live in the studio' album from 1967):










Jackie Wilson - _Best of the Original Soul Brother_ (disc one of 40-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1957-76):










Stevie Wonder - _Innervisions_ (1973):


----------



## pmsummer

Never mind the label. It ain't 'Classical'. Cabaret Jazz via Kurt Weill and Tom Waits.










HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUTTAKES
_Previously Unreleased Takes from the Original 1959 Sessions_
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*

_Brubeck Editions_


----------



## pmsummer

IF I COULD ONLY REMEMBER MY NAME
*David Crosby* - vocals, guitars
Graham Nash - guitar, vocal
Jerry Garcia - electric guitar
Neil Young - guitars, vocals
Jorma Kaukonen - electric guitar
Laura Allan - autoharp, vocal
Gregg Rolie - piano
Phil Lesh - bass
Jack Casady - bass
Bill Kreutzmann - drums
Michael Shrieve - drums
Mickey Hart - drums
Joni Mitchell - vocals
David Freiberg, Paul Kantner, Grace Slick - vocals
_
Atlantic_


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gothos said:


> View attachment 157659
> 
> ............


And all still alive, I'm happy to say - I can't think of a line-up of musicians who are all still with us which goes back as far as Manfred Mann. In fact, the original bassist, Dave Richmond (replaced by Tom McGuinness, far left in picture), is also still with us, so the group's first line-up from 1962 is still intact.


----------



## Barbebleu

Rhiannon Giddens - Tomorrow Is My Turn. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## senza sordino

Jethro Tull Songs from the Wood (February 1977)









Genesis Wind and Wuthering (December 1976)









Camel Moonmadness (March 1976)


----------



## Gothos

pmsummer's post reminded me that I hadn't yet opened my copy of this album(oh the shame!).
That lapse in judgement has been rectified,and very good it sounds too.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Red Terror

Perhaps my favorite album by BRÖTZMANN / LEIGH. Achingly beautiful.


----------



## pmsummer

THEN PLAY ON
_Peter Green's_
*Fleetwood Mac*
_
Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## pmsummer

LIBERTY TREE
_Early American Music 1776-1861_
*Various, Popular, and Anonymous*
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
Matt Bauder - saxophone
Dan Bennett - saxophone
Ryan Ferreira - guitar
Rebecca Foon - cello
Greg Fox - drums
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer
Grey McMurray - guitar
Sarah Neufeld - violin
Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone
Megan Stetson - vocals
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI
_
52Hz_


----------



## pianozach

pmsummer said:


> SORROW
> _A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
> *Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*


Not that I'm even all that familiar with Gorecki's 3rd, but someone felt it needed _"Reimagining"_?

_Why?_

And just how is it _"reimagined"?
_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


>


Just got their new album - Layla Revisited. Live album recorded at Lockn' 2019. Excellent.


----------



## Barbebleu

New David Crosby album, For Free. So good. Can’t believe he is nearly 80.


----------



## SanAntone

God Don't Never Change: The Songs Of Blind Willie Johnson (Full Album)


----------



## pianozach

A genre that gets no respect.


----------



## starthrower

Bassist Dusty Hill of ZZ Top passed away in his sleep at age 72. Gonna have to play some De Guello, and Tejas tonight.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Bassist Dusty Hill of ZZ Top passed away in his sleep at age 72. Gonna have to play some De Guello, and Tejas tonight.


Sad to hear this. Great band.


----------



## Merl

Something made me play this classic and remind myself of Mr. Surkamp's unique voice.






Then I followed it up with another unique voice (which my mate used to compare to a sheep bleating) but I loved.






Followed by my favourite Welsh band ever (who I saw multiple times over the years and even helped them set up for a gig - I still have the photos to prove it)....the wonderful, Man.






And then capped my night off with a bit of raucous R&R (and another rather high voice courtesy of Mr Smith).


----------



## Merl

Couldnt leave it there. Final one in memory of probably the greatest drummer Ive seen ....Jon Hiseman. Love Clem Clempson's guitar solo on this (but it isnt as good as the one on Colosseum Live). My fave Colosseum song.


----------



## Barbebleu

Merl said:


> Then I followed it up with another unique voice (which my mate used to compare to a sheep bleating) but I loved.


Yeah. Roger Chapman's voice certainly polarised the listening public. A bit unfair to sheep though!:lol:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty one for this afternoon.

Geno Washington & the Ram Jam Band - _Running Wild_ (live album from 1968):










Jackie Wilson - _Best of the Original Soul Brother_ (disc two of 40-track 2-disc compilation covering the years 1957-76):










Bill Withers - _Lovely Day: The Best of..._ (19-track compilation covering the years 1971-76):










Stevie Wonder - _Fulfillingness' First Finale_ (1974):


----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## Malx

A spot on combination - a Jack Bruce/ Pete Brown song masterfully realised by Colosseum.
*Rope Ladder to the Moon - Colosseum*






*ETA*

For a contrast Jack on acoustic guitar:






*Which leads to Jack on Piano - Theme for an imaginary Western*






*Which inevitably, in my mind, leads to Mountain.*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


>


Looks interesting! I bought a CD from Charlie Kohlhase called Life Overflowing. It also features John Tchicai. Are you familiar with the Either/Orchestra? It's a 10 piece band from Boston that Charlie has been involved with for decades. The have a bunch of albums on Accurate Records. I'd recommend The Brunt, and More Beautiful Than Death.


----------



## starthrower

Contains the albums, Strange Brothers (1977) and Put Up The Fight (1987).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last song on surprise album from Prince. I liked the whole thing. Recorded 2010 and released today.


----------



## fbjim

Always time for some purist Detroit stuff


----------



## pianozach

*Without Hope You Cannot Start the Day
Yes
Union
1991*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Army of Lovers
The Gods of Earth and Heaven


----------



## pmsummer

TIME (THE REVELATOR)
*Gillian Welch
David Rawlings*
_
Alcony_


----------



## starthrower

Lotsa Tony Rice favorites performed by Sam Bush & co.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty two spread over this afternoon.

Stevie Wonder - _Songs in the Key of Life_ (double album from 1976, plus four bonus tracks which were originally on an EP included with the album):










Betty Wright - _The Platinum Collection_ (20-track compilation covering the years 1968-73):










Charles Wright & the Watts 103rd Street Rhythm Band - _Express Yourself: The Best of..._ (16-track compilation covering the years 1968-73):


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Looks interesting! I bought a CD from Charlie Kohlhase called Life Overflowing. It also features John Tchicai. Are you familiar with the Either/Orchestra? It's a 10 piece band from Boston that Charlie has been involved with for decades. The have a bunch of albums on Accurate Records. I'd recommend The Brunt, and More Beautiful Than Death.


It's an excellent album. Heartily recommended.

Either/Orchestra? Nope. But I'll be sure to check out the mentioned albums.

FYI: https://www.allaboutjazz.com/tribal-ghost-john-tchicai-nobusiness-records-review-by-john-sharpe.php


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> It's an excellent album. Heartily recommended.
> 
> Either/Orchestra? Nope. But I'll be sure to check out the mentioned albums.
> 
> FYI: https://www.allaboutjazz.com/tribal-ghost-john-tchicai-nobusiness-records-review-by-john-sharpe.php


Half Life Of Desire, and Radium are also pretty cool albums. Many top flight players and composers have been members of the E/O through the years including Matt Wilson, John Medeski, Curtis Hasselbring, Charlie Kohlhase, etc. The leader and founder is tenor saxophonist and composer, Russ Gershon.


----------



## starthrower

21st century horn/funk/bass madness!


----------



## pmsummer

IN MY LIFE
*Judy Collins*
Joshua Rifkin - arrangements
_
Elektra_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

pianozach said:


> Not that I'm even all that familiar with Gorecki's 3rd, but someone felt it needed _"Reimagining"_?
> 
> _Why?_
> 
> And just how is it _"reimagined"?
> _


Instrumentation primarily. Electronic and amplified instruments. Not 'rock', but shades of 'late art rock'.

Reminds me of the work of some other Montreal New Music ensembles: A Silver Mount Zion, and God Speed! You Black Emperor.


----------



## Barbebleu

Gothos said:


> View attachment 157773
> 
> --------------


Possibly their best album! IMHO.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> Instrumentation primarily. Electronic and amplified instruments. Not 'rock', but shades of 'late art rock'.
> 
> Reminds me of the work of some other Montreal New Music ensembles: A Silver Mount Zion, and God Speed! You Black Emperor.


Thanks PM. Saved me the bother of composing a reply. Great rework.


----------



## SearsPoncho

The new Maiden...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Dead Daisies-Holy Ground from 2021! I think Glenn Hughes is on it


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now I heard Jinjer for the first time. YOWZA!!!


----------



## starthrower

This instrumental composition of FZ's has always knocked me out. And this 1981 performance with Steve Vai, Tommy Mars on synth, and Ed Mann on mallet percussion just blows my mind. If that weren't enough, Frank plays a rippin' solo in the middle of the tune.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Gothos

..............


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You have to see Abbath shaking it at 2.28 :lol:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## pianozach

Gothos said:


> View attachment 157859
> 
> ............


I think the album cover is the best part of this album.


----------



## atsizat

The Lonely Princess Theme by Henry Mancini

It is a good melancholic piece of music


----------



## atsizat

Royal Blue by Henry Mancini


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## pianozach

Gothos said:


> View attachment 157872
> View attachment 157873
> 
> 
> -----------


I can honestly say, without reservation, that I've never seen, nor even heard of this album.

Is this an album from the Rolling Stones called "Stray Cats", or an album by the Stray Cats called "Rolling Stones"?


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> I can honestly say, without reservation, that I've never seen, nor even heard of this album.
> 
> Is this an album from the Rolling Stones called "Stray Cats", or an album by the Stray Cats called "Rolling Stones"?


It's a Stray Cats album. The cover is a homage to the Stones' Beggar's Banquet.


----------



## SanAntone

SanAntone said:


> It's a Stray Cats album. The cover is a homage to the Stones' Beggar's Banquet.


Actually I am completely wrong. It is a Rolling Stones album made up of "various single versions of album tracks, b-sides and other odds and ends from 1960s Stones' recordings."

Sorry.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> It's a Stray Cats album. The cover is a homage to the Stones' Beggar's Banquet.





SanAntone said:


> Actually I am completely wrong. It is a Rolling Stones album made up of "various single versions of album tracks, b-sides and other odds and ends from 1960s Stones' recordings."
> 
> Sorry.


:lol:

.....
.....
.....


----------



## starthrower

Very good sounding upload of this beautiful song.


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Bennett - All Time Greatest Hits

Yesterday for Mr Bennet 95 birthday


----------



## Gothos

pianozach said:


> I can honestly say, without reservation, that I've never seen, nor even heard of this album.
> 
> Is this an album from the Rolling Stones called "Stray Cats", or an album by the Stray Cats called "Rolling Stones"?


It is a disc included with the Rolling Stones Mono box set 15 cd.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Barbebleu

Gothos said:


> It is a disc included with the Rolling Stones Mono box set 15 cd.


Disc 15 I believe. Do all the discs have names?


----------



## Gothos

Barbebleu said:


> Disc 15 I believe. Do all the discs have names?


It contains the UK and US versions of some albums (where applicable )but everything from the 1st album
up to Let It Bleed with the corresponding sleeves of course.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## pianozach

*Press to Play
Paul McCartney
1986
*
I'm a big McCartney fan . . . Amazing songwriter, excellent musician and singer, takes risks, extraordinarily creative.

Yet if I were ranking *McCartney* albums, I'd be sorely tempted to put this one at the bottom.

I'm not saying it's bad, mind you. It's just so . . . forgettable and generic. A collection of "nice" songs, but without anything really remarkable to anchor the album, even though four singles were issued from *Press to Play*: *"Press", "Pretty Little Head", "Stranglehold"* and *"Only Love Remains"*.

And he had an uncharacteristic array of heavy hitters helping him on the album. Hugh Padgham (Peter Gabriel, Phil Collins, Genesis, The Human League, The Police, and XTC.) produced, half the songs on the album were co-written with 10cc guitarist Eric Stewart, and Pete Townsend and Phil Collins even guested on one track.

So, I listened to it twice. I just can't find anything that grabs me, nothing tugs at my heart, soul, or mind.

Again, it's not bad. It's a nice, and quite inoffensive album. Just astonishingly forgettable.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Enthusiast

This morning, along with a strong coffee.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower

1970 MPS Records / George Mraz-bass, Ray Price-drums
Recorded in Villingen Germany


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty three earlier tonight. Now we come to the v/a collections.

20 tracks by:

Charles Wright, Tony Alvon & the Belairs, The Meters (x2), The Fabulous Counts, The Gators, Clarence Reid, Eldridge Holmes, Wilson Pickett, Houseguests, Earth Wind & Fire, Tower of Power, United 8, Black Heat, Donny Hathaway, The Watts 103rd Street Rhythm Band, Mark Putney, Cold Grits, King Curtis and Cold Blood.










20 tracks by:

The Fatback Band (x2), Dizzy Gillespie (x2), Madhouse, Wanda Robinson, Bartel (x2), Julius Brockington, James Moody, Larry Young, Black Ivory, Adam Wade & Johnny Pate, Shirley Horn, The Eight Minutes, The Brockingtons, Benny Johnson, Debbie Taylor, The Exciters and Bobby Rydell.


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is a crazy covers project, but what an insane voice! ...you have to wait for it


----------



## SanAntone

Random listening to this excellent 16CD box set of the Capitol concept albums by Frank Sinatra

View attachment 157949


----------



## starthrower

Freddie Hubbard

Recorded Dec. 1969 at MPS Studio, Villingen / 2016 CD re-issue
Featuring Eddie Daniels, Roland Hanna, Richard Davis, Louis Hayes

These MPS CDs retain the warm and not overly bright qualities of an analog LP.


----------



## starthrower

Excellent early electric psych jazz album from Mike Nock released on MPS in 1970.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Malx

Some albums just have to be played from time to time:

*Performance - Humble Pie.*


----------



## Malx

Tossed a coin Solti's Mahler 1 lost. - the winners are.....

*Rock On & Humble Pie - Humble Pie*


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday I dug out two jazz CDs I haven't listened to in years.

Quincy Jones's Finest Hour









Oscar Peterson's Finest Hour


----------



## SanAntone

Doc Watson's first record

View attachment 157967


Little Omie Wise






Omie Wise, i.e. Naomi Wise



> Omie Wise's death became the subject of a traditional American ballad. (Roud 447) One version opens:
> 
> Oh, listen to my story, I'll tell you no lies,
> How John Lewis did murder poor little Omie Wise.
> 
> The song has been performed by Doc Watson, who learned the song from his mother. Watson relates that "Naomi Wise, a little orphan girl, was being brought up by Squire Adams, a gent who had a pretty good name in the community as a morally decent human being. Omie, however, was seeing a ne'er-do-well named John Lewis, who never meant anything about anything serious, except some of his meanness. John Lewis courted the girl, seemingly until she became pregnant, and he decided that he'd get rid of her in some secret sort of way. He persuaded her to skip off with him and get married, then pushed her into the water and drowned her. Everyone knew that he had been mean to Omie, and when the body was taken out of the water, there was evidence that she had been beaten quite a lot." Wikipedia


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> Doc Watson's first record
> 
> View attachment 157967
> 
> 
> Little Omie Wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omie Wise, i.e. Naomi Wise


As Fairport Convention's Simon Nicol said, there's nothing like a murder ballad to get 'em going. :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't listen to much rap but I can never get enough Wu-Tang Clan.


----------



## fbjim

How much of the solo output have you heard? "Liquid Swords" is one of my favorite albums of the 1990s.


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
- Carol Emanuel - harp
- Bill Frisell - guitar
- Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
- with Ikue Mori - electronics

_Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE THE ROOM ABOVE HER
*Paul Motian* - drums
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> As Fairport Convention's Simon Nicol said, there's nothing like a murder ballad to get 'em going. :lol:


Fairport brings up Pentangle which brings up Bert Jansch. Headphones recommended for this version.


----------



## pmsummer

EVERYBODY DIGS BILL EVANS
*Bill Evans* - piano
Sam Jones - bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## pmsummer

NOT FOR NOTHIN'
Dave Holland Quintet
*Dave Holland* - double bass
Chris Potter - soprano, alto, and tenor saxophones
Robin Eubanks - trombone and cowbell
Steve Nelson - vibraphone & marimba
Billy Kilson - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower

Recorded June 1964 in Holland
Eric Dolphy: alto sax, flute, bass clarinet, Misja Mengelberg: piano, Jacques Schols: bass, Han Bennink: drums


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> Recorded June 1964 in Holland
> Eric Dolphy: alto sax, flute, bass clarinet, Misja Mengelberg: piano, Jacques Schols: bass, Han Bennink: drums


My favorite Dolphy recording, on many levels... and the saddest.


----------



## Rogerx

Miles Davis doo- bop

Last night, Miles


----------



## pmsummer

[video]https://fb.watch/7glByr2hqQ/[/video]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty four.

16 tracks by:

James Brown, The Politicians, Graham Central Station, Mandrill, Chairman of the Board, Curtis Mayfield, Wilson Pickett, Jackson 5, Garnett Mimms & Truckin' Company, Glass House, Roy Ayres, The Chi-lites, The El Dorados, The Bar-Kays, Swamp Dogg and Parliament.










12 tracks by:

Rotary Connection, The Loading Zone, Merry Clayton, The Isley Brothers, The Diedre Wilson Tabac, Sly & the Family Stone, Larry Williams & Johnny 'Guitar' Watson (with Kaleidoscope), Ruth Copeland, Grootna, Sweetwater, Sweet Linda Divine and Rare Earth.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## starthrower

1990 Owl Records

Just getting to this album 31 years later thanks to a post at the Hoffman forum. I've been a fan of these players since the mid 80s so I guess this one slipped through the cracks. Owl is a pretty small label.


----------



## pmsummer

GARCIA
*Jerry Garcia* - acoustic guitar, electric guitar, pedal steel guitar, bass, piano, organ, samples, vocals
Bill Kreutzmann - drums
Robert Hunter - lyrics
_
GDM_ via _Warner Bros._


----------



## starthrower

^^^

It's an interesting coincidence that two famous guitarists who came up in the 1960s both have decapitated middle fingers on their right hand. Phil Keaggy pictured below.


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> 
> It's an interesting coincidence that two famous guitarists who came up in the 1960s both have decapitated middle fingers on their right hand. Phil Keaggy pictured below.


I didn't know that!


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> I didn't know that!


Me either! I knew about Keaggy but only learned about Garcia more recently since I started buying some Dead albums five years ago.


----------



## fbjim

Swans - Mother of the World






Gotta love some dissonance. Swans in their late period have a thing for catharsis through enduring pain, often literally on the listener's part.


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## senza sordino

I wanted to listen to some very familiar fantastic music to make me feel better. Yesterday's listening.

Frank Zappa The Grand Wazoo (November 1972)









Herbie Handcock Headhunters (October 1973)









Steely Dan Pretzel Logic (February 1974)









The Weather Report Black Market (March 1976)









Chick Corea Romantic Warrior (April 1976)


----------



## Rogerx

A blast from the past last night .


----------



## senza sordino

I still felt like listening to some very familiar music to make me feel better. A blast from the past? I can't seem to manage the present, so I live in the past.

Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland (October 1968)









Frank Zappa Hot Rats (October 1969)









Chicago II (January 1970)









Santana Abraxas (September 1970)


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> I wanted to listen to some very familiar fantastic music to make me feel better. Yesterday's listening.
> 
> Steely Dan Pretzel Logic (February 1974)


That's quite spooky - I listened to this very album yesterday evening for the first time in probably 10 years at almost the exact time you made your post.


----------



## Barbebleu

senza sordino said:


> I wanted to listen to some very familiar fantastic music to make me feel better. Yesterday's listening.
> 
> Frank Zappa The Grand Wazoo (November 1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbie Handcock Headhunters (October 1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steely Dan Pretzel Logic (February 1974)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Weather Report Black Market (March 1976)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick Corea Romantic Warrior (April 1976)


I know exactly how you feel. I am not coping well with life at the moment and find that listening to well-loved and familiar music a big help. My wife thinks it is COVID fatigue and I suspect she's right. Normal life still seems a long way off.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I am not coping well with life at the moment and find that listening to well-loved and familiar music a big help. My wife thinks it is COVID overload and I suspect she's right. Normal life still seems a long way off.


It's damn shame! And a self inflicted prolonging of the agony by the stupid in my own country. But listening to a brilliant tune by Zappa, Shorter, Corea, or the Dan reminds me that it doesn't have to be this way. Medieval Overture always gets me pumped up! What a magnificent piece of music on a stellar recording.


----------



## fbjim

Stone-cold classic and one of my favorites from the 90s.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Malx

Prompted by the Queen album poll.

*Queen - Queen*


----------



## Malx

This may seem strange but here is the song and the singer that led me into discovering in a major way Bob Dylan and his songs.
Cut me a little slack I was a thirteen year old boy when this was out.


----------



## Merl

Saw this guy at a little club near Stalybridge back in the early 80s (or was it supporting Steeleye Span?) . One of the saddest stories in music (not quite up there with Badfinger though) but this album was a cracker. Played for the first time in years, earlier today.


----------



## starthrower

I have that record, Merl! Isn't the title Penguin Eggs? My CD is around here somewhere. A great American folk guitarist named Harvey Reid who I've seen in concert said it was one of his favorite albums so I went out and bought a copy.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Diary of a Madman by Ozzy Osbourne! Hey, it's 40 years this year  In my teens I tried to learn most of the album on my guitar. One of my all time favorites. I'm a huge Randy Rhoads fan and await an expensive new book in the mail...


----------



## Barbebleu

Merl said:


> Saw this guy at a little club near Stalybridge back in the early 80s (or was it supporting Steeleye Span?) . One of the saddest stories in music (not quite up there with Badfinger though) but this album was a cracker. Played for the first time in years, earlier today.


Yes, a much underrated talent. Great artist, great album. :tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone

*The Beach Boys - That's Why God Made the Radio*

View attachment 158107




> That's Why God Made the Radio is the twenty-ninth studio album by American rock band the Beach Boys, released on June 5, 2012 on Capitol Records. Produced by Brian Wilson, the album was recorded to coincide with the band's 50th anniversary. It is their first album to feature original material since Summer in Paradise in 1992,[4] their first album to feature guitarist and backing vocalist David Marks since Little Deuce Coupe in 1963, and their first album since the 1998 death of co-founder Carl Wilson. Wikipedia


----------



## Rogerx

Eva by Heart


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing my slow dawdle through Wu-Tang albums.


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Beyonce - Lemonade


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Frankie Laine - Hell Bent for Leather!
Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Johnny Williams (AKA John Williams)


----------



## pianozach

*Last Night's 10-track playlist*:

Fanny - Special Care
Fanny - Blind Alley
Chuck Berry - Live in Belgium 1965
Fanny - Last Night I Had a Dream
Fanny - Long Road Home

Fanny - Old Hat
King Crimson - Formentera Lady
Solstice - Shout
Solstice - Seven Dreams
Solstice - Guardian

*This afternoon's playlist will be the following 10 tracks*:

Bach - WTC I Prelude and fugue in C-sharp minor BWV 849 - Cuiller/harpischord
Bach - WTC II Prelude and Fugue in C sharp minor, BWV 873 - Edoardo Brotto/piano
Beethoven - String Quartet in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4, IV. Allegro/Prestissimo - Peterson Quartet
Mr Beveridge's Maggot, fr. Pride & Prejudice, arr. by Bertrand Lamoureux for Cello and 2 Violins
Scarlatti - Sonata in D minor, K141 - Martha Argerich

Yes - To Be Over
Yes - Sound Chaser
Yes - On the Silent Wings of Freedom
Rick Wakeman - South Pole
Supertramp - Cannonball


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Newest by Carcass, but it's not even shocking. Help!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SanAntone

*The Randy Newman Songbook* (4LP Box Set)

View attachment 158211


55 of his best songs, re-recorded as piano/vocals. This is how I like to hear songs, stripped down to the bare essentials.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Chilham




----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

*This morning's 10-track playlist*:

Led Zeppelin - The Rain Song
Paul McCartney - Slidin'
Blues Traveller - Hook
Genesis - Ripples
The Beatles - A Day In the Life

The Byrds - Change Is Now
Yes - The Messenger
The Beatles - Revolution No. 1
Patrick Moraz - Rite of Passage (Kaaru)
Hiatus Kaiyote - Shaolin Monk Motherfunk


----------



## starthrower

Atlantic 6 CD set released 1993

I just acquired this set from my local record shop. Some nice person traded it just before I arrived. It's in mint condition too! I paid less than a third of the online prices. I already had three of the more famous albums but I gained a lot more material with this box.


----------



## pmsummer

BOOMER'S STORY
*Ry Cooder*
_
Reprise_


----------



## pmsummer

GP
GRIEVOUS ANGEL
*Gram Parsons*
_
Reprise
double album CD_


----------



## senza sordino

Just some classic Rush this afternoon. I was in all day, the air quality isn't great here, and it's been hot. So I was inside feeling like I needed some very familiar music. Laundry, housework, and music.

2112 (April 1976)









A Farewell to Kings (September 1977)









Hemispheres (October 1978)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Permanent Waves (January 1980)









Moving Pictures (February 1981)


----------



## pmsummer

THE NAKED SHAKESPEARE
*Peter Blegvad*
_
Virgin_


----------



## pmsummer

STARDUST
_The Music of _*Hoagy Carmichael*
The Bill Charlap Trio
Bill Charlap - piano
Kenny Washington - drums
Peter Washington - bass
_with_
Tony Bennett - voice
Shirley Horn - voice
Jim Hall - guitar
Frank Wess - saxophone
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - Come Fly with me


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Just some classic Rush this afternoon. I was in all day, the air quality isn't great here, and it's been hot. So I was inside feeling like I needed some very familiar music. Laundry, housework, and music.
> 
> 2112 (April 1976)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Farewell to Kings (September 1977)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hemispheres (October 1978)
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permanent Waves (January 1980)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving Pictures (February 1981)


Someone went on a Rush bender.

I was never a big fan of Rush. It's not that I think they suck, or anything like that. Just never got into them.

But I DID like 2112 an awful lot.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

WRITTEN IN THE STARS
*Bill Charlap Trio*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pianozach

This morning's 10-track playlist

James Brown - Cold Sweat 
Big Brother & The Holding Company - Oh, Sweet Mary
The Beatles - Hello Goodbye
Beth Hart - I'd Rather Go Blind
Todd Rundgren & Sparks - Your Fandango

Kasim Sulton - Sacrifice
Kasim Sulton - Clocks All Stopped
Gary Wright - Two Faced Man
George Harrison - Art of Dying
Mona Lisa Twins - Nowhere Man


----------



## Rogerx

Chet Baker Too Cool)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rogerx said:


> Miles Davis Too Cool


How are you listening to 2 things at the same time?


----------



## Rogerx

Johnnie Burgess said:


> How are you listening to 2 things at the same time?


From last night , what are you a stalker?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rogerx said:


> From last night , what are you a stalker?


Just asking a question. Wonder if in right thread.


----------



## Enthusiast

If you can't find happiness play this. If you don't dance you will with this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Gothos

Former lead singer of Shocking Blue (the original version of Venus).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sweet song by Jane's Addiction here <3


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mamamoo - Travel


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty five. Apologies for small image - unable to expand.

An album of rare indie funk. Ten tracks from:

Whitefield Bros., Soul Sliders, Organized Raw Funk, The New Process, The Woo Woos, U/A, The Poets of Rhythm, Soul Saints Orchestra, Bo Baral's Excursionists and The Pan-Atlantics.


----------



## pianozach

*This afternoon's 10- song playlist*

Paul McCartney - Early Days
Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (One Hand Clapping version*)
Paul McCartney - Beautiful Night
The Analogues** - I Am the Walrus
George Harrison - Just For Today

Glass Hammer - If the Stars
Glass Hammer - Sweet Goldberry
Lake - Chasing Colours
Todd Rundgren - Prana (from A Treatise On Cosmic Fire) (single version)
Paul McCartney - When the Wind is Blowing

_* *One Hand Clapping* is a 1974 rockumentary (and unreleased album) about Paul McCartney and Wings

***The Analogues* are a Dutch tribute act to the Beatles, committed to reproducing the Beatles' music live as though it ought to be played to exacting standards, much like Classical Music is_.


----------



## atsizat

It sounds like the music of death.


----------



## Enthusiast

Staying in Africa.


----------



## starthrower

Herb Ellis is cool, but all my Oscar albums are piano trio records with bass and drums. And this is another great one!


----------



## Rogerx

The look of Love

Dusty Springfield

From last night ,


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## pianozach

This morning's 10-track playlist

Paul McCartney and Wings - Tragedy (1973; released 2018)
Paul McCartney - Back In Brazil (2018)
Jade Warrior - Minnamoto's Dream (1971)
Roger Hodgson - Had A Dream (Sleeping With the Enemy) (1984)
Billie Eilish - everything i wanted (2019)

Paul McCartney - Early Days (2013)
George Harrison - This Is Love (1987)
Fleetwood Mac - Dreams (1977)
Priscilla Ahn - Dream (2008)
Crosby, Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping (1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin - Aretha now

Whilst cooking last night. "You better think" etc, sing it out loud


----------



## Art Rock

The Future Bites is the sixth studio album by British musician Steven Wilson. His solo output, his albums with Porcupine Tree, and numerous side projects (especially No-Man and Blackfield) has made him my all-time favourite artist in the pop/rock genre.

I've had this CD for a few months already, and could not bring myself to play it, because of the reviews on prog rock sites. I finally played it yesterday, and had it on repeat for a few times. It is actually quite good, just not prog, and a tad below his preceding albums. But I'm glad I added it to my collection.

*Presses Repeat again*


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> The Future Bites is the sixth studio album by British musician Steven Wilson. His solo output, his albums with Porcupine Tree, and numerous side projects (especially No-Man and Blackfield) has made him my all-time favourite artist in the pop/rock genre.
> 
> I've had this CD for a few months already, and could not bring myself to play it, because of the reviews on prog rock sites. I finally played it yesterday, and had it on repeat for a few times. It is actually quite good, just not prog, and a tad below his preceding albums. But I'm glad I added it to my collection.
> 
> *Presses Repeat again*


All I've heard were his Yes remixes, which I liked. What do you think of them?


----------



## SanAntone

Yes - The Steven Wilson Remixes (6LP)










I've been listening to the tracks from _Close to the Edge_. Really good, IMO.


----------



## pianozach

*This morning's 10-track playlist

Priscilla Ahn - Dream
Glass Hammer - Tales of Great Wars
Mystery - The Awakening
Rob Rio - When I Get Lucky
Elton John - Rocket Man (live)

Yes - Nine Voices (Longwalker)
The Bamboos - Bring It Home 
Joshua Ray Walker - Voices
Paul McCartney - Ode to a Koala Bear
George Harrison - Mystical One*


----------



## fbjim

Wire - Map Ref 41N 93W


----------



## Barbebleu

Jethro Tull - A Passion Play.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! The singer from my favorite Norwegian band, TNT, made a Judas Priest cover! He always reminded me of Rob Halford. This song is acoustic and beautiful and very different from the usual metal from Judas Priest (that I dig!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Had to hear some TNT now...Ronni le Tekrø!!!


----------



## pianozach

Barbebleu said:


> Jethro Tull - *A Passion Play*.


Along the line, presumably to garner some precious airplay, edits were released.

They are labeled Edits #1, #8, and #9.

What happened to Edits #2-7?


----------



## starthrower

Great conversation with music legend Pat Metheny!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Track List*


----------



## Rogerx

Déjà vu
Album by Crosby, Stills & Nash

Whilst cooking yesterday


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty six.

20 tracks of rare '70s funk from small independent labels. Discs one and two of four-disc set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gothos said:


> View attachment 158377
> View attachment 158378
> 
> 
> Disc 1


Good to see this fine collection posted - bearing in mind the variety of material on this thread I'm still somewhat surprised that reggae is hardly ever mentioned.


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> All I've heard were his Yes remixes, which I liked. What do you think of them?


Did not hear them. Too much music, too little time.


----------



## Red Terror

Art Rock said:


> It is actually quite good, just not prog, and a tad below his preceding albums. But I'm glad I added it to my collection.
> 
> *Presses Repeat again*


Yeah, reviews were awful for this release. I think he's better as a producer than songwriter.


----------



## SanAntone

Malcolm Holcombe's latest, just out today: Tricks of the Trade










I lived in Nashville for 30 years and my neighborhood bar was a place called Douglas Corner (unfortunately, a Covid casualty in 2019). The owner was from Baton Rouge, I'm from Louisiana too, so Mervin and I became fast friends. Malcolm would play there a lot, long before he became more well known beyond the Nashville songwriting crowd.

He is a very gifted songwriter, and this latest album is yet another excellent body of work.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metal I never heard before now \m/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something completely different. Live concert from an art center I visited every weekend in my youth.


----------



## SanAntone

"If I Had a Heart" - Fever Ray






Made famous from the series Vikings, this song blew me away when I heard it. But, not much from their albums has done the same.


----------



## starthrower

Oregon: Live in Bremen 1974
https://mvdb2b.com/s/Oregon1974/M12...CtXX1gkU8vBW71CvAlxPmg3_9spxEH1I5oGly6j04hjOM

Also just released on a 2CD set.


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Costello - My Aim Is True

Whilst cooking


----------



## pianozach

*Tonight's 10-song playlist*

Blood, Sweat & Tears - Ride Captain Ride
Patrick Moraz - Rite of Passage (Talisman) (Caravan)
King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon 
Arc of Life - Talking With Siri
Arc of Life - The Magic of It All

Chris Squire & Billy Sherwood - Violet Purple Rose
Yes - To the Moment 
Yes - Words On a Page 
Yes - From the Turn of a Card 
Yes - The Gift of Love


----------



## jim prideaux

Other than Schumann's 2nd I have listened this morning to Television's Marquee Moon and am now listening to 'The Millers Tale', a Tom Verlaine Anthology. 

If anything Marquee Moon makes an even greater impression than it did when I first heard it as an 18 year old in 1977......Rogerx was listening to Costello's first album earlier......both albums even now seem to define a place and a time for me and yet also remain so so impressive in their own way!


----------



## jim prideaux

have spent all morning investigating and reminding myself of the greatness of Television and Verlaine. Even found a live version of Richard Lloyd's Misty Eyes that reminded me of how guitars could sound in the late 70's.......what a great morning's listen!

I first saw Television in 1978 supported by the Only Ones....what a gig that was!

(will have to revisit Perrett et al soon!)


----------



## starthrower

Picked up the 2008 CD re-issue yesterday.


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## starthrower

Some great stuff on Ralph's YT channel.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

An old record owned by a young Frank Zappa which influenced his guitar playing.


----------



## pianozach

*10-song playlist for this evening

*David Crosby - _*What Are Their Names*_ (1971)
David Crosby - _*Thousand Roads*_ (1993)
David Crosby - _*The Lee Shore*_ (live 2019)
Celeste - _*Hear My Voice*_ [from the soundtrack "The Trial of the Chicago 7", 2020)
Laura Pausini - *Io si (Seen)* [from the soundtrack "The Life Ahead", 2020]

Leslie Odom, Jr. - _*Speak Now*_ [from the soundtrack "One Night In Miami", 2021]
H.E.R. - *Fight For You* [from the soundtrack "Judas and the Black Messiah", 2021]
Will Ferrell and Molly Sandén (as "My Marianne") - _*Husavik (My Home Town)*_ [from the film "Eurovision Song Contest: The Story of Fire Saga" (2020)]
Todd Rundgren - _*Real Man*_ (live 1975)
Jackie Rose - _*Opening Umbrellas*_ (2021)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Larry Coryell tearing it up on a big hollow body guitar.


----------



## Rogerx

Out of the game

Rufus Wainwright whilst cooking


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> An old record owned by a young Frank Zappa which influenced his guitar playing.


I have the 4CD re-issue by Sublime Frequencies. Love it.


----------



## Red Terror

*Wild Games*
by VEDAN KOLOD
https://vedankolod.bandcamp.com/album/wild-games



> VEDAN KOLOD shows the musical culture of ancient and medieval Russia, when instrumental music was closely intertwined with the vocal tradition. The repertoire of Vedan Kolod includes original songs based on Old Russian language, authentic and folklore songs of the Siberian people, myths and legends of Western Russia, arranged by Tatyana Naryshkina.


----------



## SanAntone

_Storyteller, Poet, Philosopher_
*Tom T. Hall*










Listening to one of the best songwriters to ever walk this Earth who, sadly, is no longer with us.


----------



## fbjim

Buzzcocks - Singles Going Steady








So perfect it hurts.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Twice &Twice


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Day6 (Even of Day) - Right Through Me


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Flamme




----------



## atsizat

A Magnificent İtalian Song from 1967.

It makes me wanna learn Italian but I can't deal with a second foreign language. English is enough.


----------



## pianozach

*Tonight's 10-song playlist*

George Benson - On Broadway
Roberta Gambarini & Kenny Washington - Almost Like Being In Love
Miley Cyrus - Zombie (live)
Ben Dunnett - Elegy
Vangelis & Irene Papas - Christos Anesti (from Rapsodies)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Crash Bandicoot Medley 
Lindsay Stirling - Lose You Now feat. Mako (acoustic)
Traffic - Heaven Is In Your Mind
Mariangeles Toledano - Bulerias
Snarky Puppet feat. David Crosby - Somebody Home


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

TIME (THE REVELATOR)
*Gillian Welch
David Rawlings*
_
Alcony_


----------



## Rogerx

Very Best Of The Everly Brothers

Whilst cooking .


----------



## jim prideaux

Since posting all that stuff about Television over the weekend I have rediscovered their eponymous album from the early 90's. Marquee Moon stands as a major achievement, many were les than inclined therefore to criticise the follow UP 'Adventure' but it really was not that good ( a good friend of mine took it straight back to the record shop!) With the 90's album I had it on cassette ( !) and never really gave it a chance....I am now streaming it and finding it to be far better than I remembered ( the production really does bring out the twin guitars)...

I also managed to find the Waldorf Astoria 'bootleg' from 1978.....


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Since posting all that stuff about Television over the weekend I have rediscovered their eponymous album from the early 90's. Marquee Moon stands as a major achievement, many were les than inclined therefore to criticise the follow UP 'Adventure' but it really was not that good ( a good friend of mine took it straight back to the record shop!) With the 90's album I had it on cassette ( !) and never really gave it a chance....I am now streaming it and finding it to be far better than I remembered ( the production really does bring out the twin guitars)...
> 
> I also managed to find the Waldorf Astoria 'bootleg' from 1978.....


Marquee Moon is one of my all time fav' albums - but I have lived without anything else they recorded since. They are the equivalent of a one-hit wonder in album terms.
But what an album!


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Marquee Moon is one of my all time fav' albums - but I have lived without anything else they recorded since. They are the equivalent of a one-hit wonder in album terms.
> But what an album!


Well Malx.....nice to know that you also appreciate the great Marquee Moon.....I suspect that you are ultimately accurate in your summation of what followed....although I do find the eponymous early 90's album interesting.....try 'no glamour for Willi'

I think I will have to go to Wilco at some point today.....the great 'Impossible Germany' is so clearly influenced by TV!


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## starthrower

Intense quartet performance of this early Metheny tune.


----------



## starthrower

Gothos said:


> View attachment 158516
> View attachment 158517
> 
> 
> Disc 1


I want that box!


----------



## Gothos

starthrower said:


> I want that box!


To be honest I bought it on a whim at a used record shop I frequent.It cost me $25 Cdn.I'm very glad I did.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## atsizat

This kind of songs are killing me. Another good Italian song.


----------



## norman bates

atsizat said:


> This kind of songs are killing me. Another good Italian song.


try this one:


----------



## atsizat

norman bates said:


> try this one:


And you try this


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

"The Terry Kath Experience" is a documentary about a daughter discovering the legacy of her father: the late Terry Kath.


----------



## Gothos

It occurs to me that the identification sticker on the cover is superfluous.Surely.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## starthrower

I guess I'll have to play some Stones. Charlie Watts just passed according to BBC. He was 80.


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Music from the year 1968

Composed and Sung by the same person, Yaşar Güvenir


----------



## SONNET CLV

Currently listening to









with a sense of nostalgia in my heart.

It's now all "aftermath" for drummer Charlie Watts.

"What a drag it is getting old."
Of course, there's at least one thing that's worse.

RIP, Charlie. You "done good", and have given us all a lot of fine sounds to cherish till we arrive at our own aftermaths.


----------



## SanAntone

Out today, *Sierra Ferrell*'s debut album of retro Jazz, Old Time, and Alt-Country: _Long Time Coming_.












> The most striking element of Long Time Coming is the one that made Ferrell go viral in the first place-her voice. In those YouTube videos, a septum-pierced, face-tatted, cowboy-hatted Ferrell opens her mouth, and a sonorous, stuck-out-of-time drawl comes tumbling out. The contrast may have been the initial hook, but it was that voice that gave the songs their staying power. Ferrell's singing has clear antecedents-Loretta Lynn's holler-raised twang, Dolly Parton's effortless melodiousness, Bessie Smith's confident rasp-but her nods to those legends always feel heartfelt, never academic. Already, she's learned to sound only like herself. (Pitchfork)


----------



## SanAntone

*Horton Barker* - _Traditional Singer_










"Blind from birth and a true "character," Horton Baker's musical artistry and wit are keenly developed. His repertoire includes songs learned here, there, and everywhere, from ballads taught at the School for the Blind in Staunton, Virginia to spirituals he picked up while on the road with a traveling preacher. "(Folkways)

Classic ballad singer - solo voice.






*Sheila Kay Adams* - _My Dearest Dear_


----------



## pmsummer

PARIS ENCOUNTER
*Stephane Grappelli* - violin
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Steve Swallow - bass
Bill Goodwin - drums
_
Label M_ via _Atlantic_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Twice - Eyes Wide Open


----------



## pmsummer

AWAY OUT ON THE MOUNTAIN
*Tim & Mollie O'Brien*
_
Sugar Hill_


----------



## atsizat

From 1968 again but Italian, this time


----------



## pmsummer

MODERN COOL
*Patricia Barber*
_
Premomition_


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald - Oh,Lady Be Good!

Whilst cooking


----------



## SONNET CLV

The track "Red Red Wine" from the following disc is now playing.









A long time favorite from the musical pen of Neil Diamond, "Red Red Wine", and other tracks on this vinyl pressing, serve to set the groove for my turntable set-up, a labor of love. When I'm dialing in a new cartridge, one of the discs I rely upon is _Labour Of Love_; if I can get the needle to hug the groove without distortion through a run of "Red Red Wine", I know I will have a satisfying set-up for whatever else I choose to play on vinyl. A true demonstration disc.

As I listen, I realize the cartridge is set just right. "Red Red Wine" is hopping, but not the needle in the groove, rather, just the music. Splendid stuff.

But today I listen to the track, and the album, not because I've reset the cartridge, but in memory of saxophonist Brian Travers. May he rest in peace.


----------



## SanAntone

*Dillard Chandler* - _The Carolina Lady_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mamamoo - Travel


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Chilham

Graceland - Paul Simon


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2


----------



## fbjim

I don't prog a lot, but this is an all-time favorite


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gothos said:


> View attachment 158540
> 
> 
> It occurs to me that the identification sticker on the cover is superfluous.Surely.


It went on my school locker back in 1977!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chilham said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Graceland - Paul Simon


I read somewhere that the title for Call Me Al came from Pierre Boulez. He showed up at a party at Paul Simon's house, and as he left, he thanked Paul and his wife, calling them Betty and Al. If it's not apocryphal, it's probably the only contribution Pierre Boulez made to pop music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night I was at the Motel de Bamako ... with an early band of Salif Keita ..


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Italian singer singing a song in Turkish in the year 1966 (she sings with a broken Turkish).

European singers inculuding Italian and French had recorded songs in Turkish when they came to Istanbul in 1960s. And with broken Turkish, of course.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## atsizat

A very depressing Turkish song which was released in 2010s by Sezan Aksu.

This one is new but in an old style.

My mother died in 2017 and this was released before my mother had died. I had discovered this song from her.

My mother had also liked listening to depressing music. And she died in 2017 because of heart attacks at the age of 46.


----------



## Barbebleu

SONNET CLV said:


> Currently listening to
> 
> View attachment 158549
> 
> 
> with a sense of nostalgia in my heart.
> 
> It's now all "aftermath" for drummer Charlie Watts.
> 
> "What a drag it is getting old."
> Of course, there's at least one thing that's worse.
> 
> RIP, Charlie. You "done good", and have given us all a lot of fine sounds to cherish till we arrive at our own aftermaths.


It's my favourite Stones album and I'll play it tonight with a heavy heart. Rest easy Charlie.


----------



## starthrower

I did a double take the first time I saw the Aftermath album cover. I have an old junior high school photo when I looked identical to Brian Jones on that cover.


----------



## Itullian

If the Stones decide to tour, who do you think the drummer might be?


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> If the Stones decide to tour, who do you think the drummer might be?


I thought they decided on Steve Jordan before Charlie passed. He was recuperating when he died.


----------



## Manxfeeder

{DELETED] - The previous post made it redundant.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> I did a double take the first time I saw the Aftermath album cover. I have an old junior high school photo when I looked identical to Brian Jones on that cover.


BTW, I love that Kipling poem. Very apposite today I fear!


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> BTW, I love that Kipling poem. Very apposite today I fear!


I got that from a Politico Magazine article on America's failures in Vietnam and Afghanistan. Perhaps we should have considered the history of the British Empire?


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Comes a Turkish song now.


----------



## atsizat

This turkish song is from 1970s


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for last night, a Tuesday Evening
*
George Harrison - Fear of Flying (1980 demo with fan studio backing(2014))
Me'Shell NdegéOcello - Leviticus: F****t (1996)
John B. Steele - August Rain (2021)
Hiyoli Togawa - Consolation (2021)
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Hoedown (1972)

Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Peter Gunn Theme (1979)
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Black Moon (1992)
Walk the Moon - One Foot (2017)
Walk the Moon - Next In Line (2012)
Walk the Moon - Lost In the Wild (2017)

_The video for the Me'Shell NdegéOcello song depicts a young man who is thrown out of his house for being gay, and the video concludes with the man (presumably) committing suicide. _


----------



## starthrower

I was enjoying this CD but it started skipping on track no.8. Now it sounds like a Steve Reich composition.


----------



## Rogerx

Ella Fitzgerald Sings the Cole Porter Songbook
Whilst cooking yesterday


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> I got that from a Politico Magazine article on America's failures in Vietnam and Afghanistan. Perhaps we should have considered the history of the British Empire?


Yes. Britain, screwing up in Afghanistan since 1839!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty seven.

20 tracks of rare '70s funk from small independent labels. Discs three and four of four-disc set.


----------



## Barbebleu

Lucinda Williams - Bob’s Back Pages, A Night of Bob Dylan Songs. Lucinda brings her inimitable style to Bob. Brilliant album.


----------



## starthrower

Blue Note 2008


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> Lucinda Williams - Bob's Back Pages, A Night of Bob Dylan Songs. Lucinda brings her inimitable style to Bob. Brilliant album.


I sure hope she fully recovers from the stroke she had in December.


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> I sure hope she fully recovers from the stroke she had in December.


I did not know that. That's annoying. One of my favourite artists. I saw her a few years ago at the Concert Hall in Glasgow during Celtic Connections. She was fabulous.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Great music during diner


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

Third Ear Band-Alchemy


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## SanAntone

Gothos said:


> View attachment 158636
> 
> ----------------


That one and East-West are two of my favorite Blues records. Great band!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## atsizat

musica italiana


----------



## Azol

Marillion - The Great Escape


----------



## pianozach

Tonight's 10-song Playlist

Azure Ray - New Revolution (2004)
Jethro Tull - For Michael Collins, Jeffrey and Me (1970)
Jethro Tull - We Used To Know (1969)
Jethro Tull - Cold Wind to Valhalla (1975)
Ian Anderson - Eurology (Orchestral version (2005)

Jethro Tull - Move On Alone (1969) *
Jethro Tull - Look Into the Sun (1969)
Jethro Tull - Budapest (1987)
Pink Floyd - Any Colour You Like (Early Mix) (1973)
Frank Sinatra - I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (1951?)

_* *Move On Alone* is from *Jethro Tull*'s debut album, *THIS WAS*, and is the only *Jethro Tull* song that has someone OTHER than Ian Anderson on sung lead vocal. _


----------



## Barbebleu

Ali Akbar Khan - Raga Zila Kafi and Raga Sindhu Bhairavi. Live at the Family Dog, S.F. May 1970. Zakir Hussain on tabla. 

Fantastic recording made by Owsley ‘Bear’ Stanley. Part of the Bear’s Sonic Journal series recorded by Stanley when he was recording Dead gigs. If support acts took his fancy he recorded them too. Super quality soundboard recordings.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Whilst cooking


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Vive La Fête - Repubique Populaire


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty eight for the rest of this afternoon.

2-disc comp featuring 25 tracks from:

The Temptations, Billy Paul, Herbie Hancock, Curtis Mayfield, Deodato, Gil Scott-Heron, Bill Withers, Isaac Hayes, The Bar-Kays, Grover Washington Jr., Joe Simon feat. The Mainstreeters, War, Earth Wind & Fire, Marvin Gaye, Don Julian, The O'Jays, Brothers Johnson, Bloodstone, Minnie Ripperton, Donald Byrd, Ronnie Laws, Headhunters, James Brown, Bob & Earl and The Delfonics.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Angèle - Brol


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Revenge - One True Passion


----------



## pmsummer

SEDUCING DOWN THE DOOR
_A Collection 1970 - 1990_
*John Cale*
_
Rhino_


----------



## starthrower

A goddess of music with an outfit to match!


----------



## pmsummer

THE THREE AMERICAS
*Elaine Elias*

_Blue Note_


----------



## SanAntone

_Live from A&R Studios_
*Allman Brothers Band*


----------



## Rogerx

Now & Then
Album by The Carpenters


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

There are songs/tracks/grooves that eat their way into your brain at sometime in the past and just stay there - occasionally they have to be heard.

*Funkadelic - One Nation Under a Groove.*

Go on try and keep your feet still!


----------



## pianozach

*This afternoon's 10-song playlist, *.

Beatles - Baby You're a Rich Man (1967)
Paul McCartney & Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt (1973)
Jacques Dutronc - Paris s'éveille (1968)
Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away (1973)
Cat Stevens - Katmandu (1970)

Beth Nielsen Chapman - The Colour of Roses (1997)
Carla Azar & Alison Mosshart - Tomorrow Never Knows (2011)
Beatles - Within You Without You (1967)
George Harrison - Marwa Blues (2002)
Alan Walker - Faded (2015)



*This afternoon's 10-song playlist, annotated*.

*Beatles - Baby You're a Rich Man* (1967)
. . . John Lennon plays a clavioline, an early synthesizer prototype
*Paul McCartney & Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt* (1973)
. . . Paul uses a catchphrase from English music hall performer Charlie Chester in the opening lyrics. 
*Jacques Dutronc - Paris s'éveille* (1968)
. . . In 1991, it was voted best French-language single of all time in a poll of music critics.
*Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away* (1973)
*Cat Stevens - Katmandu* (1970)
. . . features Peter Gabriel playing flute

*Beth Nielsen Chapman - The Colour of Roses* (1997)
*Carla Azar & Alison Mosshart - Tomorrow Never Knows* (*Sucker Punch* soundtrack) (2011)
. . . The soundtrack album peaked at #1 on the US Top Soundtracks charts
*Beatles - Within You Without You* (1967)
. . . *George Harrison* drew from Vedanta philosophy in his lyrics
*George Harrison - Marwa Blues* (2002)
. . . Won the 2004 Grammy Award for Best Pop Instrumental 
*Alan Walker - Faded* (2015)
. . . uncredited vocal by Norwegian singer *Iselin Solheim*


----------



## Conrad2

A Japanese post-rock album, I stumble across.


----------



## starthrower

When the instrument weighs more than the player!


----------



## Rogerx

Black Widow
Album by Lalo Schifrin


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> When the instrument weighs more than the player!


She's adorable.

I caught her playing some Stevie Wonder previously. It's just so . . . JOYOUS!


----------



## Azol

*Eloy - Incarnation of the Logos*

Ocean is a masterpiece of prog.


----------



## starthrower

September 29, 1978

Ike Willis, Tommy Mars, Ed Mann, Arthur Barrow, Denny Walley, Peter Wolf, Vinnie Colaiuta

Playing disc two of this show today and this stuff is blowing my mind. The band is phenomenal and Frank's guitar playing is really on.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Twice - Taste of Love


----------



## Rogerx

Love chronicles
Album by Al Stewart


----------



## Ice Berg

Gene Clark - _No Other_

It's a 10/10 album.


----------



## Chilham

Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells II


----------



## tdc

Outstanding performance

Prince Live - Play that funky Music - Hollywood Swinging - Fantastic Voyage 4/28/11


----------



## tdc

H.E.R. - Bloody Waters ft. Thundercat


----------



## tdc

Periphery - Make Total Destroy


----------



## SanAntone

_Arthur_
*The Kinks*












> Arthur (Or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire), often referred to as just Arthur, is the seventh studio album by English rock band the Kinks, released in October 1969. Kinks frontman Ray Davies constructed the concept album as the soundtrack to a Granada Television play and developed the storyline with novelist Julian Mitchell; the television programme was never produced. The rough plot revolved around Arthur Morgan, a carpet-layer, who was based on Ray and guitarist Dave Davies' brother-in-law Arthur Anning.
> 
> A stereo version was released internationally. A mono version was released in the UK, but not in the US.
> 
> The album was met with poor sales but nearly unanimous acclaim, especially among the American music press. Although Arthur and its first two singles, "Drivin'" and "Shangri-La", failed to chart in the UK, the Kinks returned to the Billboard charts after a two-year absence with "Victoria", the lead single in the US, peaking at number 62. The album itself reached number 105 on the Billboard album chart, their highest position since 1965.
> 
> Arthur paved the way for the further success of the Kinks' 1970 comeback album Lola Versus Powerman and the Moneygoround, Part One. (Wikipedia)


----------



## SanAntone

_Golden Hour_
*Kacey Musgraves*










On the verge of her latest release, I went back to hear her previous CD.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part thirty nine scattered throughout this evening.

2-disc comp featuring 37 tracks from:

Bobby Womack, Sound Experience, Ike & Tina Turner, Jimmy McGriff, Curtis Mayfield, Lightnin' Rod, Anne Sexton, Gil-Scott Heron, Joe Thomas, Eddie Bo, S.O.U.L., The Backyard Heavies, David Batiste & the Gladiators, Sir Joe Quarterman & Free Soul, Richard 'Groove' Holmes, Chuck Brooks, The Notations, O'Donel Levy, Patti Jo, Maceo & All the King's Men, Betty Harris, Moody Scott, Jamo Thomas, Timmy Norman & O-Jahs, Ike Turner & the Kings of Rhythm, The Skullsnaps, Dawson Smith, Bobby Womack & J.J. Johnson, Lloyd Price, Ramon Morris, Rasputin Stash, General Crook, Reuben Wilson, Curley Moore & the Kool Ones and The Afro-American Ensemble.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Second movie had the best music in the series.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlin
Album by Lou Reed


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roasut by ISAK, Sami joik/electro pop band. They sing in Sami and English. Very nice <3


----------



## starthrower

I'm currently reading Gary's autobiography, Learning To Listen. And spinning some albums. It's a very interesting read if you're a fan.


----------



## Conrad2

Sandy Bull Re-inventions 
Vanguard
1999


----------



## Rogerx

Enya - A Day Without Rain


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Farewell, Angelina

Album by Joan Baez


----------



## SanAntone

WOW
Moby Grape










I remember loving this record back in high school. Still sounds good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> WOW
> Moby Grape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember loving this record back in high school. Still sounds good.


Great band who didn't deserve to be cursed with having one of the most grasping and exploitative managers I've ever heard about.


----------



## Malx

*Radical Action To Unseat The Hold Of Monkey Mind (CD 3) - King Crimson.*

Wonderful live performances of some of my favourite Crimson tracks.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Creative coversong here <3


----------



## atsizat

This version of Americano is awesome.


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Henry Mancini for a movie released in 1967.

The music of the movie is 1000 times better than the movie itself. Lol.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> *Radical Action To Unseat The Hold Of Monkey Mind (CD 3) - King Crimson.*
> 
> Wonderful live performances of some of my favourite Crimson tracks.


I wish they'd distance themselves from P J Crook, though - for some reason her artwork for KC really nettles me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various R & B/soul/funk albums part forty - the final instalment over the next day or two.

3-disc comp featuring 50 tracks from:

Isaac Hayes, Curtis Mayfield, James Brown, The Four Tops, Marvin Gaye, Donny Hathaway, Quincy Jones, Kool & the Gang, Esther Phillips, J.J. Johnson, War, Millie Jackson, Lalo Schiffrin, Bill Withers, Joe Simon feat. the Mainstreeters, Al Green, Bloodstone, Willie Hutch, Roy Ayres feat. Carl Clay, Bobby Womack & Peace, Johnny Pate with Adam Wade, Melvin van Peebles, David Carradine, Herbie Hancock, Charles Wright & the Watts 103rd Street Rhythm Band, Martha Reeves & the Vandellas, Minnie Ripperton, William de Vaughn, Aretha Franklin, The Delfonics, Aaron Neville, Earth Wind & Fire, Grant Green, The Ohio Players, Johnny Harris, Tom Scott, Rose Royce, Teddy Prendergrass and Randy Crawford.


----------



## Rogerx

Cooking with ABBA

Gold: by ABBA


----------



## pianozach

*Tonight's 10-song Playlist:*

Carly Simon - Legend In Your Own Time (acoustic)
Antonio Vivaldi - Concerto for Strings in C major, RV 113
JS Bach - Canons BWV 1072-1078
The Eleventh House with Larry Coryell - Adam Smasher
Larry Coryell - Kowloon Jag (live 2013)

Patricia Kass - Les hommes qui passent 
Jade Warrior - Heaven Stone
Jade Warrior - A Winter's Tale 
Jade Warrior - Quba
Billie Holliday - All Of Me


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Jay

Arthur Brown's post-"Fire" group. Good stuff.


----------



## Tempesta

... is currently swinging me through this morning.


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_









HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_


----------



## pianozach

*10-track playlist for a Saturday Night*

Sheryl Crow - Maybe That's Something (1998)
David Gilmour - Castellorizon (2006)
Mannheim Steamroller - The Seven Stars of the Big Dipper (1990) 
Mannheim Steamroller - Reflection (from Mulan) (1999)
Syd Arthur - Into Eternity (2016)

The Syn - Golden Age (2005)
Paul McCartney - So Glad To See You Here (1979)
Paul McCartney - No More Lonely Nights (1984) 
Pete Townshend - White City Fighting (1985)
Liona Boyd - L'Enfant (2000)


----------



## Rogerx

Still Waters Run Deep
Album by Four Tops


----------



## Chilham

The Style Council - Introducing The Style Council


----------



## fbjim

Isaac Hayes - By The Time I Get To Phoenix




There's a short version but you really have to be primed for the tune to come in for it to hit fully.


----------



## SanAntone

fbjim said:


> Isaac Hayes - By The Time I Get To Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a short version but you really have to be primed for the tune to come in for it to hit fully.


I remember buying that album at a department store when I was in high school when I noticed he played some Bacharach tunes. Great, great, stuff. Of course, this one is by Jimmy Webb, another fantastic songwriter.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC HOUR
*Wynton Marsalis Quartet*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

BILL FRISELL, RON CARTER, PAUL MOTIAN
*Bill Frisell* - guitar
*Ron Carter* - double bass
*Paul Motian* - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Rogerx

Every Picture Tells a Story
Rod Stewart


----------



## Jay

Exquisite songwriting, effortless execution.


----------



## jim prideaux

Read an interview with the members of St Etienne in the Observer yesterday. Reminded me that I have the compilation 'Occasional Rain' that was put together by two of the members, Bob Stanley and Pete Wiggs.

Essentially an attempt to consider what happened with British music 'the day after the 60's' it includes tracks by bands that did achieve some prominence ( Yes, Argent, The Moody Blues etc) but also music from artists I have no recollection of ( as an avid early teenage reader of the NME I might have expected to recognise names)......

'Iginbottom
Cressida
Granny's Intention
The Exchange and Mart......

( just a sample of the names!)

'Feeling for a new direction, rock musicians are venturing deep into the jazz and folk scenes, and adding West Coast inspired vocal harmonies. The rain filters into their post-psychedelic, pre progressive sounds; in times of upheaval, you especially notice bad weather'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cool blues here <3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various Clash stuff today and tomorrow.

Some folk maybe don't realise how prolific The Clash actually were during their relatively brief existence. Yes, there were 'only' five studio albums from the Mick Jones years (a sixth and final album recorded minus Jones, _Cut the Cr*p_, is pretty much surplus to requirements...), but of those five _London Calling_ was a double LP and _Sandinista!_ a triple. In fact, _Sandinista!_ had a whopping 144-minute running time, which is commensurate with a quadruple album.

Then there was all the non-album material, much of which is gathered together on the expanded _(Super) Black Market Clash_ album (originally a nine-track compilation of less than half the length during the vinyl era) - there's another double album's worth of stuff right there. And that's not all - had Mick Jones got his way then the fifth album, _Combat Rock_, would have been a double album also, but was outvoted by his bandmates. The icing on the cake was a bunch of classic non-album a-sides, which appear on numerous compilations.

All told, The Clash shoe-horned about eleven albums' worth of currently available studio material into a timeframe of a smidge over five years - and taking into account how much of those five years was spent crisscrossing the globe playing nearly 500 gigs that's some effort.










Good on ya, lads...and you're still much missed...

_Sandinista!_ (fourth album from 1981):










_Combat Rock_ (fifth album from 1982):










_Super Black Market Clash_ (compilation of b-sides and other non-album tracks from 1977-1982):


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Jay

jim prideaux said:


> ... the compilation 'Occasional Rain'


Some interesting things on it: Clouds; Skin Alley; Pete Brown's Piblokto!; Tonton Macoute.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Disc 3 from this set:

Miles Davis & John Coltrane: The Complete Columbia Recordings 1955-1961


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> September 29, 1978
> 
> Ike Willis, Tommy Mars, Ed Mann, Arthur Barrow, Denny Walley, Peter Wolf, Vinnie Colaiuta
> 
> Playing disc two of this show today and this stuff is blowing my mind. The band is phenomenal and Frank's guitar playing is really on.


Ooh, I'll have to listen to that one, ST. I love late 70s Zappa.

Ive been revisiting some really old stuff recently and dug out this one. The early 70s Moodies are a kind of guilty pleasure inspired by my dad's love for them. 'Never Comes the Day' is probably still my fave Moodies song. I think it was the cover that first peaked my interest and the bigger pic on the gatefold sleeve (see also Question of Balance').


----------



## atsizat

Video Game from the year 1994 (Doom 2)






Song from the year 1992 (Them Bones)


----------



## atsizat

Which version do you like it better, game or song? 

I prefer the instrumental (video game) version, which was released 2 years later.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONGEST RIVER
*Olivia Chaney*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower

> Ooh, I'll have to listen to that one, ST. I love late 70s Zappa.


Re: Chicago '78. Merl, make sure you get to disc two. The first three tracks are great!


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS SO REAL
_Music of Carla Bley_
Gary Burton Quintet
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - electric 12-string guitar
Steve Swallow - bass guitar
Bob Moses - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Finally ordered a copy of the Burton album after all these years. I'm currently reading Gary's autobiography which is a good motivator. He considers it to be one of his finest albums.


----------



## pmsummer

EVERYBODY DIGS BILL EVANS
*Bill Evans* - piano
Sam Jones - bass
Philly Joe Jones - drums
_
Riverside_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

Oopsie doopsie..


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Finally ordered a copy of the Burton album after all these years. I'm currently reading Gary's autobiography which is a good motivator. He considers it to be one of his finest albums.


I am a big admirer of Burton's work. That recording is indeed one of his very best. It's also a great approach to Carla Bley's work.


----------



## SanAntone

pmsummer said:


> Oopsie doopsie..


Carla Bley - great composer, big band arranger. I agree that this album by Gary Burton is a great way to be introduced to her music.


----------



## SanAntone

_Ring_ 
- the *Gary Burton Quartet *with *Eberhard Weber*










Gary Burton - vibraharp
Michael Goodrick - guitar
Pat Metheny - guitar, electric 12-string guitar
Steve Swallow - Bass guitar
Eberhard Weber - double bass
Bob Moses - percussion

With the exception of *Eberhard Weber,* this is the same band as on the Carla Bley album which came out a year later. This one also features three songs by *Mike Gibbs*, an extraordinary composer, arranger, and jazz musician who worked with a number of my favorite artists: Jaco Pastorius, Michael Mantler, Joni Mitchell, Pat Metheny, John McLaughlin, Whitney Houston, Peter Gabriel and Sister Sledge. In 1991, he toured and recorded with John Scofield.


----------



## Rogerx

Cosmo's Factory- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## pianozach

*10-track playlist for a Tuesday morning holiday*

Peter Cetera & David Gilmour - You Never Listen To Me (1988)
Elton John - Understanding Women (1992)
Ringo Starr - Missouri Loves Company (2003)
Ringo Starr - I Think Therefore I Rock N Roll (2003)
Alan Parson, David Gilmour and Shpongle - Return To Tunguska (2004)

B.B. King - Crying Won't Help You (1960)
David Gilmour - Mihalis (1978)
David Gilmour - Let's Get Metaphysical (1984)
David Gilmour - Island Jam (2006)
David Gilmour - Beauty (2015)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## philoctetes

Recently rotating


----------



## Gothos

Parzival -Legend

Seventies German prog rock.


----------



## Merl

SanAntone said:


> _Ring_
> - the *Gary Burton Quartet *with *Eberhard Weber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Burton - vibraharp
> Michael Goodrick - guitar
> Pat Metheny - guitar, electric 12-string guitar
> Steve Swallow - Bass guitar
> Eberhard Weber - double bass
> Bob Moses - percussion
> 
> With the exception of *Eberhard Weber,* this is the same band as on the Carla Bley album which came out a year later. This one also features three songs by *Mike Gibbs*, an extraordinary composer, arranger, and jazz musician who worked with a number of my favorite artists: Jaco Pastorius, Michael Mantler, Joni Mitchell, Pat Metheny, John McLaughlin, Whitney Houston, Peter Gabriel and Sister Sledge. In 1991, he toured and recorded with John Scofield.


If anyone wants this cd I have it. I'll happily do a straight trade for any SQ or symphony disc that I might be interested in. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Rogerx

Lonely at the Top
Album by Randy Newman


----------



## Jay

Organ grind-fest.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Azol

Amazing track from an amazing album!

*Ione · Pauline Oliveros, Stuart Dempster, Panaiotis*


----------



## eljr




----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

TAKING TIGER MOUNTAIN BY STRATEGY
*Brian Eno*
_
Editions EG_


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Dolores Pradera-Caminemos


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Maria Dolores Pradera-Caminemos


Looks very good. Something for me to find.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Traditional Norwegian herding call blended with some rock here  I love this song <3


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Rogerx

Everything Must Go
Album by Steely Dan


----------



## Azol

*Mary Chapin Carpenter - Downtown Train* (cover version of a song by Tom Waits)

From her debut album - and it still remains my favorite album by MCC, such an amazing collection of songs!


----------



## Gothos

..............


----------



## SanAntone

_You Don't Know Me: Songs Of Cindy Walker_
*Willie Nelson *










Amazon.com


> Though Willie Nelson's thematic albums in recent years have been hit-and-miss, this labor of love is a thorough delight. One Texas legend pays tribute to another and evokes the inspiration of a third, as Nelson puts his stylistic signature on the songbook of Cindy Walker, with arrangements channeling the spirit of Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys (whose most familiar songs include many of Walker's). Nelson's conversational phrasing refreshes the familiar title track and brings out the soulful depths of heartfelt (and heartsick) balladry such as "Not That I Care." The nimble band features the interplay of Playboys alum Johnny Gimble on fiddle and the legendary Buddy Emmons on steel guitar, under the production of Nashville veteran Fred Foster. Saloon songs such as "Bubbles in My Beer" and "The Warm Red Wine" meet the mythic West of "Cherokee Maiden" and "Dusty Skies" and the weathered resilience of "Don't Be Ashamed of Your Age" and "I Don't Care," as the collection pays testament not only to Walker's range, but to Nelson's interpretive mastery. --Don McLeese


----------



## atsizat

The Story Of A Soldier / Ennio Morricone


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last political debate before our election on Monday...


----------



## eljr




----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Friday Night*

The Orb feat. David Gilmour - The Cult Of Youth Ambient Mix Parts 1 & 2 (Edit) (2010)
Syd Barrett - Baby Lemonade (1970)
Erik Satie - Gnossienne No. 1 (Lent) (1890) [Performed by Klára Körmendi]
Sonny & Cher - Little Man (1966)
Storm Large w/ Oregon Symphony - Stand Up For Me (2020)

Otis Redding - A Change Is Gonna Come (1963)
Verdi - Almighty, Almighty Phtha (Aida) (1871) [David Parry conducts]
The Beatles - You Never Give Me Your Money (1969)
David Gilmour - Fat Old Sun (Live in Gdansk) (2006)
Deep Purple - Stormbringer (1974)

*Bonus Trax*

Paul McCartney - Birthday (live) (1990)
The Moody Blues - "Say It with Love" (1991)
Todd Rundgren - Miracle in the Bazaar (1985)
Billy Joel - Travelin' Prayer (1973)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kom no Disjka is the only song in my head now. I am being haunted  even when all is silent...


----------



## pmsummer

MODERN COOL
*Patricia Barber*
_
Premomition_


----------



## Rogerx

Imagine
Album by John Lennon

Was 50 years old yesterday .


----------



## Merl

Currently listening to a bit of Spear of Destiny's World Service before a long drive down south (where I'll be playing mostly chamber music). Went to see them for at least the 11th time last night. First live rock gig I've been to in well over 2 years due to circumstances. They played the whole original album plus rare B-sides as its 35 years since it came out (I saw them on that original tour twice, as well). They did an awesome 'Mickey' , funky 'Come Back' and a raucous 'Once in her Lifetime'.


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## pmsummer

"OUT TO LUNCH!"
*Eric Dolphy* - alto sax, flute, bass clarinet
Freddie Hubbard - trumpet
Bobby Hutcherson - vibes
Richard Davis - bass
Anthony Williams - drums
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

A MEANS TO AN END
_The Music of Joy Division_
*Girls Against Boys - Honeymoon Stitch - Moby - Low - Codeine - Further - Stanton-Miranda - Starchildren - Kendra Smith - Versus - Desert Storm - godheadSilo - Face To Face - Tortoise*
_
Virgin_


----------



## pmsummer

RÍMUR
_Chants, hymns, folk songs, and improvisations based on Icelandic, Norwegian, and Swedish sources._
*Trio Mediaeval*
- Anna Maria Friman - voice, Hardanger fiddle
- Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice, shruti box
- Berit Opheim - voice
*Arve Henriksen* - trumpet
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

THE TRUE FALSE IDENTITY
*T Bone Burnett*

_DMZ/Columbia_


----------



## Rogerx

Here, My Dear
Album by Marvin Gaye


----------



## tdc

A couple of retro classics:

Jerry Reed and Glenn Campbell - Southern Nights





ABBA-S.O.S. (American Bandstand 1975)


----------



## tdc

I really like this band. I've been listening to more metal in general lately. I think one of the reasons is that I think there are more interesting things happening in metal right now compared to rock or pop.

Periphery - CHVRCH BVRNER


----------



## Jay




----------



## jim prideaux

Yes-America.....

Steve Howe!

I am aware of all the criticisms chucked at this kind of stuff but.....


----------



## jim prideaux

....and then came Miles Davis 'solo' on Scritti Politti's 'Oh Patti'..............


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Imagine
> Album by John Lennon
> 
> Was 50 years old yesterday .


Wow, I had no idea. What a coincident, I listened to it two days ago, the 10th, I just seldom post in non classical.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Sunday Night Playlist*

Jimi Hendrix - The Wind Cries Mary (live, Stockholm, 1967)
Pink Floyd - On the Turning Away (live, Venice, 1989)
The Beatles - How Do You Tell Someone (George Harrison Beatles song demo, 1967)
George Harrison - Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) (1973)
George Harrison - Lay His Head (1980, not released until 1987)

George Harrison - Miss O'Dell (Straight vocal bootleg version) (1973)
George Harrison - Ooh Baby (You Know That I Love You) (1975)
George Harrison - That's What It Takes (1987)
George Harrison - Someplace Else (1987)
George Harrison - Any Road (2003)


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Wow, I had no idea. What a coincident, I listened to it two days ago, the 10th, I just seldom post in non classical.


And.... did it still sounds the same as when you bought it?


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

My favorite Dylan album.


----------



## SanAntone

*Red Terror* - that's some great stuff you're spinning!


----------



## Malx

*Van Der Graaf Generator - Pawn Hearts.*

I played this not that long ago, but this evening I am streaming the 2021 remaster from the recently released box set below.


----------



## Rogerx

Ella and Basie!
Album by Count Basie en Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower

SixFootScowl said:


>


One of my favorite Zimmy albums. He's having so much fun doing those songs in a relaxed but passionate manner before he had to deal with the legend and trappings of being Bob Dylan.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Been on an afrobeat kick


----------



## starthrower

1988

John Scofield, Marc Johnson, Peter Erskine, Mike Brecker


----------



## Rogerx

Wish You Were Here
Album by Pink Floyd


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday 15-song Playlist*

George Harrison - Stuck Inside a Cloud
Dhani Harrison - All About Waiting
Dhani Harrison - The Light Under the Door (live)
Dhani Harrison - Poseidon (Keep Me Safe) (feat. Mereki)
Dhani Harrison - Admiral of Upside Down (live)

Dhani Harrison - Motorways (Erase It)
Dhani Harrison - All About Waiting (live)
JF Fascch - Recorder Concerto in F Major FWV L:F6: I. Allegro
JF Fascch - Recorder Concerto in F Major FWV L:F6: II. Largo
JF Fascch - Recorder Concerto in F Major FWV L:F6: III. Allegro

Imani Winds - Valerie Coleman's "Umoja"
Ralph Towner - The Hexagram
Yes - The Remembering (edited)
Indigo Girls with the Atlanta Symphony - Virginia Woolf (live)
Diana Jones - Better Times Will Come


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> My favorite Dylan album.


Who's the skinny chick with the cigarette?


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Who's the skinny chick with the cigarette?


https://dhinckley.medium.com/sally-grossman-rock-n-roll-s-lady-in-red-545ea53a6b9b


----------



## Rogerx

Unfollow the Rules
Album by Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Jay




----------



## pmsummer

WORLDES BLYSSE
_Medieval Texts with Contemporary Music performed on Ancient Instruments_
*Mediæval Babes*
Katharine Blake - direction
_
Virgin_


----------



## Malx

Red Terror said:


> https://dhinckley.medium.com/sally-grossman-rock-n-roll-s-lady-in-red-545ea53a6b9b


Interestingly it says on the mantlepiece - the Beat Poets and Lord Buckley. If it is Lord Buckley to my ageing eyes it looks quite a bit like Schubert.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded Dec 2013 / 2020 enja Japan CD re-issue
Myra Melford - piano / Ron Miles - cornet / Liberty Ellman - guitar / Stomu Takeishi - bass / Tyshawn Sorey - drums


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

Red Terror said:


>


Wow - I remember that one - another one from high school days. I bought it because I liked the cover and then when I got it home and played it the music blew my mind. It was great. And I was astounded that I'd never heard of the band before - in fact,I was not even sure what the name of the band was.


----------



## Red Terror

SanAntone said:


> Wow - I remember that one - another one from high school days. I bought it because I liked the cover and then when I got it home and played it the music blew my mind. It was great. And I was astounded that I'd never heard of the band before - in fact,I was not even sure what the name of the band was.


Still holds up today.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Still holds up today.


I've seen that Love album posted on forums for years but I still have not listened to it. I don't remember it growing up but I guess it was released a few years before I was cognizant of the rock music scene. Will have to give it a listen.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> I've seen that Love album posted on forums for years but I still have not listened to it. I don't remember it growing up but I guess it was released a few years before I was cognizant of the rock music scene. Will have to give it a listen.


I suspect you'll enjoy it. It's certainly an all time great.


----------



## Rogerx

Melina Mercouri - Melina Mercouri


----------



## Jay

Red Terror said:


> .... It's certainly an all time great.


Agreed. The only (small) quibble I have is that the arrangements veer a bit into Tijuana Brass territory. A 60s classic, as is (recorded at the same time):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Traditional Norwegian lullabies. I've been in a folk music mood for some weeks now. Sondre Bratland has been my favorite male singer for 30 years. Also discovered a famous singer from my grandmother's village in the countryside (Luster), who was a bit typically nasal, but severely serious. Learned many interesting things about vocal folk music. I have some catching up to do!


----------



## pianozach

*Friday Night 10-Song Playlist*

Bobby Osborne - White Line Fever 
mediumaevum - Jousting Knights
JS Bach - "Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ" (BWV 639) [Wilhelm Kempff]
JS Bach - "Nun komm der Heiden Heiland" (BWV 659) [Wilhelm Kempff]
Utopia - The Ikon

George Harrison - My Sweet Lord (2000 version)
Chris Potter Circuits Trio - Southbound 
The Dregs - I'll Just Pick
Weather Report - A Remark You Made (Live)
The Mamas & The Papas - Monday, Monday


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful tune with some breathtaking guitar work from Allan Holdsworth.


----------



## Rogerx

Come Fly with Me
Album by Frank Sinatra

My favorite Sinatra album


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various reggae stuff part one for the rest of the afternoon.

Peter Tosh/Bob Marley - _Wisdom_ (2-disc 30-track comp covering non-Island Records material from 1968-74):










The Abyssinians - _Arise_ (second album from 1978):


----------



## starthrower

Andrea Marcelli: Silent Will, released 1990

Featuring Wayne Shorter, Allan Holdsworth, John Patitucci, among others. Marcelli is the drummer.


----------



## Malx

Tom Jones Ha!


----------



## Malx

Following on from the above post:


----------



## Malx

Good as Joni Mitchell's original is I believe this version takes the song to another level - it helps that Nazareth were a local band that I saw live a good number of times - so yes I'm probably biased.


----------



## Malx

This band should have been given so much more credit than they ever got - did they purposely make the skirling guitars sound like bagpipes I don't know maybe I should have asked Stuart. 
A fellow Pars (Dunfermline Athletic FC for those not in the know) fan - he was a great guy but like so many of his generation the demons got the better of him.
These videos are a magical reminder of the talent of Stuart and the tightness of the band - happy days.


----------



## Rogerx

Eva by Heart
Album by Eva Cassidy


----------



## pianozach

*No Shoe Strings On Louise
Elton John
Elton John 
1970*

Buried on the album as the 4th track of 10.

The album had *six* standout tracks on it: *Your Song, Take Me To the Pilot, Sixty Years On, Border Song, The Greatest Discovery*, and _*The King Must Die*_.

*No Shoestrings on Louise* was not one of them.

Surprisingly, this was originally not destined to be an album at all, but a collection of original demo songs to shop around to other artists.

Although it was John's first album in the US, it was his second. His first, Empty Sky, was not released in the US until a few years after its UK release, when John had already proved to be a serious artist that could justify distributing that album.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1973

Wonderful stuff! I'm gonna have to pick up Vol.2


----------



## Jay




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various reggae stuff part two for tonight.

Burning Spear - _Man in the Hills_ (fifth album from 1976):










Culture - _Too Long in Slavery_ (13-track compilation covering the years 1978-79):










Bob Marley & the Wailers - _Natty Dread_ (third Island album from 1974):


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Afternoon 11-Song Playlist*

Liquid Tension Experiment - Paradigm Shift 
Liquid Tension Experiment - Osmosis
Liquid Tension Experiment - The Passage of Time 
The Beach Boys - From There to Back Again
The Beatles - Old Brown Shoe

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Job (A Masque For Dancing): Scene II Satan's Dance Of Triumph

Dhani Harrison - Savoy Truffle (Live at George Fest 2017)
Camel - Lady Fantasy 
Travelling Wilburys - The Devil's Been Busy
George Harrison - Greece 
George Harrison - That's What It Takes


----------



## Flamme

Wow wow ooo


----------



## pmsummer

KID SISTER
*The Time Jumpers*
_
Rounder_


----------



## Rogerx

Non je ne regrette rien

Album by : Édith Piaf


----------



## Rogerx

Legend
Album by Clannad


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Herbie Hancock: _Maiden Voyage_










For me, this is still Hancock's best album. I definitely prefer his earlier work to the direction he took after leaving Miles.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Lee Morgan: _Infinity_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various reggae stuff part three for tonight.

_The Harder They Come_ - soundtrack from the film featuring songs by Jimmy Cliff, Scotty, The Melodians, The Maytals, The Slickers and Desmond Decker (1972):










The Gladiators - _Trenchtown Mix Up_ (debut album from 1976):










Bob Marley & the Wailers - _Live!_ (recorded at London's Lyceum Theatre July 1975):


----------



## pianozach

*Tuesday Night 10-Song Playlist*

Genesis - Blood on the Rooftops (1976)
Genesis - Mad Mad Moon (1976) 
The Beatles - Real Love (1988)
The Doobie Brothers - Real Love (1980)
Mary J. Blige - Real Love (1992)

Jody Whatley - Real Love (1989)
Yes - Real Love (1994)
Clean Bandit & Jess Lynne - Real Love (1996)
Nothing But Thieves - Real Love Song (2020)
Muse - Knights of Cydonia (2006)


----------



## Rogerx

Born Again
Album by Randy Newman


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower

Great track from Ed's first album released in 1981. He has an upcoming release of Edgar's music performed by his Big Band. Here's a preview.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> Great track from Ed's first album released in 1981. He has an upcoming release of Edgar's music performed by his Big Band. Here's a preview.


Such interesting brothers, one a hard core rocker/bluesman, the other into R&B and Jazz, though Edgar did is share or rock, and some killer blues too. The bass player here is Tommy Shannon who later played bass with Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Great track from Ed's first album released in 1981.


How cool is that; I _wrote_ Papier Mache. Ed Palermo is a good friend and we played/jammed together a lot in NYC. He really likes my tunes and has recorded a number of them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Miles Davis: _The Complete On the Corner Sessions_ [Disc 4]










Listening to _He Loved Him Madly_, which appeared on _Get Up With It_. So fantastic.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rypdal/Vitous/DeJohnette


----------



## Rogerx

Super Trouper
Album by ABBA


----------



## Forster

Time for some angry music! 

Mixed reviews in 1979, though I didn't catch up with this band 'til 1981 and _The Correct Use of Soap_, this is probably my favourite Magazine album. I was raised on Prog, so pure punk rather passed me by, but post-punk was much more inviting! :lol:









Warning! - Explicit lyric (the F word)

_Permafrost_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Red Terror

Fantastic album produced by the legendary Doug Sahm. Highly recommended.


----------



## starthrower

Obscure band with a heavy jazz/pop orientation. Pretty hip stuff. Might appeal to fans of Steely Dan, Chicago, or BS&T.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Blast from the past <3


----------



## Chilham

Everything But the Girl: Worldwide


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> How cool is that; I _wrote_ Papier Mache. Ed Palermo is a good friend and we played/jammed together a lot in NYC. He really likes my tunes and has recorded a number of them.


Which tunes are those? I have a number of his CDs but it's all Zappa material. BTW, I met Ed and Napoleon Murphy Brock at one of Ed's Big Band Zappa shows back in 2007. Very nice people!


----------



## starthrower

Turkish jazz pianist and keyboard player.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Which tunes are those? I have a number of his CDs but it's all Zappa material. BTW, I met Ed and Napoleon Murphy Brock at one of Ed's Big Band Zappa shows back in 2007. Very nice people!


He sometimes renames them - "Mooreeshmoo" (2013); "Next Year" (2019); "Tango" (2020) - and he said he's gonna do "Sonnet" - he has more of my lead sheets than I do; well I don't have any anymore.

Here's a couple of them I can't find a video of Mooreeshmoo.


----------



## Rogerx

The Captain and Me
The Doobie Brothers


----------



## SanAntone

_Tea For The Tillerman_ (Super Deluxe)
*Cat Stevens*










The 2020 remixes are great!


----------



## jim prideaux

Newly arrived in the post and just released.......

Steely Dan-North West Corridor Live
Donald Fagen-the Nightfly Live


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Nothing like posting unnecessarily large images, is there. Anyway, various reggae stuff part four.

Israel Vibration - _The Same Song_ (debut album from 1978):










Bob Marley & the Wailers - _Rastaman Vibration_ (fourth Island album from 1976):










Augustus Pablo - _Skanking With Pablo_ (21-track comp covering the years 1971-77):


----------



## starthrower

Recorded by Radio Bremen March 14, 1974 (2CD)

I streamed this several weeks ago but I just got the CDs. The sound is amazing and surpasses any of their Vanguard albums from the 70s. It features several extended performances of their material of the time. Distant Hills, Dark Spirit, Ghost Beads, Raven's Wood, etc.


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## Rogerx

September of My Years
Album by Frank Sinatra


----------



## pianozach

*Friday Night 9-Song Playlist*

Borislav Slavov - Baldur's Gate 3 OST - Harpy Song
Ramin Djawadi - Game of Thrones Season 5 Soundtrack 17 - Son of the Harpy
4kids Unreleased Harpy Ladies Theme
Traffic - Glad 
Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home

Electric Light Orchestra - Standin' In the Rain
George Harrison - All Things Must Pass 
The Beatles - I've Just Seen a Face 
The Beatles - I'm Looking Through You (w/ false starts)


----------



## jim prideaux

elgars ghost said:


> Various reggae stuff part two for tonight.
> 
> Burning Spear - _Man in the Hills_ (fifth album from 1976):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Culture - _Too Long in Slavery_ (13-track compilation covering the years 1978-79):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Marley & the Wailers - _Natty Dread_ (third Island album from 1974):


Elgar G......your recent posts have reminded me of things long (temporarily) forgotten.....the cover of Man in the Hills, Culture and then subsequent post that includes the Gladiators. Do you by any chance recall a reggae band by the name of Tradition?......there was an album of their dub stuff around the same time that I cannot find mention of anywhere....

Now.....Nightfly live (Donald Fagen new release)


----------



## elgar's ghost

jim prideaux said:


> Elgar G......your recent posts have reminded me of things long (temporarily) forgotten.....the cover of Man in the Hills, Culture and then subsequent post that includes the Gladiators. Do you by any chance recall a reggae band by the name of Tradition?......there was an album of their dub stuff around the same time that I cannot find mention of anywhere....
> 
> Now.....Nightfly live (Donald Fagen new release)


You're memory does you credit, Jim! I do remember them but they went under my radar a bit. As I recall they were around at the same time as other British reggae groups such as Steel Pulse and Aswad but didn't do quite as well commercially.


----------



## jim prideaux

elgars ghost said:


> You're memory does you credit, Jim! I do remember them but they went under my radar a bit. As I recall they were around at the same time as other British reggae groups such as Steel Pulse and Aswad but didn't do quite as well commercially.


Inspired by both your post and my memory I did then do a general search on google and the album I remembered enjoying so much 'Tradition in dub' does appear.....briefly and in a very limited way. Getting hold of a copy will be a very different matter!


----------



## elgar's ghost

jim prideaux said:


> Inspired by both your post and my memory I did then do a general search on google and the album I remembered enjoying so much 'Tradition in dub' does appear.....briefly and in a very limited way. Getting hold of a copy will be a very different matter!


Good luck with that - their output seems hard to come by.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Kenso - Fabulis Mirabilibus de Bombycosi Scriptis

Auto-correct had a heart attack-yak-yak-yak-yak-yak after I typed in the title.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...did I post anything by Gåte already? Here's a live performance of a traditional tune in a rocking arrangement.


----------



## starthrower

I found this one in a used bookstore for 3 dollars. I bought vol.1 with Tony Rice over 26 years ago. Overall I find this series much too laid back and conservative. Very low energy affairs. It's too bad because these great instrumentalists playing beautiful vintage instruments are capable of so much more variety and versatility.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's a ballad by Satyricon!


----------



## KevinJS

Premiata Forneria Marconi - Photos Of Ghosts


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KevinJS

Van Canto - Voices Of Fire

(A Capella Metal)


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Clapton: Unplugged

Whilst cooking last night


----------



## pmsummer

FLÛTES PROVENCALES
_Galoubet, Flûtet, Flageolet, Frestèu, Fifre_
*Les Musiciens de Provence*
Maurice Guis - director
_
Airon_


----------



## Rogerx

Do It Good
Album by KC and The Sunshine Band


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Acoustic on their latest album. This song was recorded in a proggy rock version in 2004.


----------



## Rogerx

Eileen Farrell Sings Torch Songs
Album by Eileen Farrell


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jay




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## KevinJS

Jordan Rudess - The Unforgotten Path


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Traditional Norwegian medieval ballad "Knut liten og Sylvelin" in a rocking version by Gåte. The singer and fiddler were brought up as traditional musicians from early childhood.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian version of Bird on a Wire, my favorite Cohen tune. Kirsten Bråten Berg is a famous traditional singer and also a silversmith for national costumes.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Stanley Road
Album by Paul Weller


----------



## Jay

Ya Ho Wa 13


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Italian Song from 1967, which I want everybody here to listen. So good. So melancholic. Just a song to listen to while drinking booze.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Woodstock '99

Tremendous show in great sound!


----------



## Rogerx

Animalism
Album by The Animals


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

^^^
I just ordered two of his CDs. Planet Drum, and Mysterium Tremendum.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Cornell 5/8/77

I finally broke down and bought this one. I had to find out if it's as great as it's purported to be. It's pretty good and it sounds superb!


----------



## KevinJS

Eivør - Slør


----------



## Rogerx

Homeless Brother
Album by Don McLean


----------



## KevinJS

(From earlier this evening)

Loreena McKennitt - The Visit


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Cornell 5/8/77
> 
> I finally broke down and bought this one. I had to find out if it's as great as it's purported to be. It's pretty good and it sounds superb!


I concur. A great live recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Have returned again to Marquee Moon ( Television)....what an album?


----------



## Jay

Actually, this _is_ classical music:


----------



## Tempesta

the first lp issued in 1983 for Teena Marie on Epic Records


----------



## Barbebleu

Lucinda Williams - Dark Side of Life , Loose Ends and Scattered Songs. Superb stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

If You Can Believe Your Eyes and Ears
Album by The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Rogerx

Derek & the Dominos
Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Night 10-Song Playlist*

The Fab Four - I'm Looking Through You
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Déjà Vu 
Paul McCartney - Anyway
Rachael Price - Can't Find My Way Home (live 2018)
Genesis - Your Own Special Way

Ringo Starr - Here's to the Nights
Ringo Starr - Zoom In Zoom Out
Ringo Starr - Teach Me To Tango
Ievan Polkka - Loituma
Rod Stewart - Mandolin Wind


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> Cornell 5/8/77
> 
> I finally broke down and bought this one. I had to find out if it's as great as it's purported to be. It's pretty good and it sounds superb!


It's good but obviously nothing could compare to the hype that surrounded it.


----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


>


one of the top 10 albums of all time, period


----------



## pmsummer

WEIGHTED MIND
*Sierra Hull* - mandolin
Ethan Jodziewicz - bass
_
Rounder_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

REUNION
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone, marimba
Pat Metheny - guitar
Mitch Forman - piano, keyboards
Will Lee - electric bass
Peter Erskine - drums
_
GRP_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> WEIGHTED MIND
> *Sierra Hull* - mandolin
> Ethan Jodziewicz - bass
> _
> Rounder_


Yeah. This is rather nice.


----------



## pmsummer

ALONE TOGETHER
*Dave Mason*

_Blue Thumb_


----------



## pianozach

*Monday Night's 11-Song Playlist*

Louis Armstrong - Royal Garden Blues
Todd Rundgren - The Verb "To Love"

The Lemon Pipers - Rice Is Nice
The Lemon Pipers - Blueberry Blue
The Lemon Pipers - Fifty Year Void
The Lemon Pipers - Jelly Jungle
The Lemon Pipers - Dead End Street/Half Light

James Taylor - Carolina In My Mind

Hootie & The Blowfish - Hannah Jane
Hootie & The Blowfish - Hold My Hand
Hootie & The Blowfish - Only Wanna Be With You

BONUS TRACK: A Bad Think - Walk Away


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin
Cha Cha De Amor


----------



## Barbebleu

Neil Young - Carnegie Hall 1970. Excellent. Vol. 1 of Neil’s official bootleg releases.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> It's good but obviously nothing could compare to the hype that surrounded it.


Calling it the greatest Dead show ever is a lot of hype! There is no greatest show. In fact some of the performances are just ok.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> one of the top 10 albums of all time, period


Now that's a bit of hype! But I agree it's a fine album. They sound like real singers on the opener but probably due to the guest vocalists!


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## SanAntone

_Church Street Blues_
*Tony Rice *


----------



## pianozach

*10 Songs For a Tuesday Evening*

Darius Rucker - Wild One
Darius Rucker - Exodus
Darius Rucker - Sometimes I Wonder 
Darius Rucker - Love Will Do That
Darius Rucker - Love Without You

Green Clouds - A New Light
George Harrison - Taxman (live 1992)
George Jones - Who Shot Sam?
Yes - It's Over
George Harrison - Unknown Delight


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Country - I'm 10,000 Years Old (Elvis )


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy & Lee
Album (muziek) van Lee Hazlewood en Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

....................


----------



## FrankE

The Sisters of Mercy - First and Last and Always. Extended Reissue 24-96


----------



## Malx

pmsummer said:


> ALONE TOGETHER
> *Dave Mason*
> 
> _Blue Thumb_


Nice to see this fine album getting a mention, not a bad track on it - great music from a masterful musician, thanks for posting pms


----------



## Malx

Early Floyd is not everyones cup of tea but when in the right mood I love it.

Pink Floyd, Careful with that Axe Eugene (live).


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Early Floyd is not everyones cup of tea but when in the right mood I love it.
> 
> Pink Floyd, Careful with that Axe Eugene (live).


Love this song. I listen to it last week for the first time in decades.


----------



## starthrower

Grabbed a used copy at my local store. The sound isn't the greatest but the music is fine. Lotsa good stuff.


----------



## Malx

The Foo Fighters covering Mountain's Mississippi Queen - impressive.


----------



## pianozach

*It's Thursday Night, and I've Got a Playlist.*

George Harrison - Someplace Else
William Hinson - George Harrison

Brian Wilson - That Lucky Old Sun
Brian Wilson - Morning Beat
Brian Wilson - Narrative: Room With A View
Brian Wilson - Good Kind of Love
Brian Wilson - Forever She'll Be My Surfer Girl
Brian Wilson - Narrative: Venice Beach
Brian Wilson - Live Let Live/That Lucky Old Sun (reprise)
Brian Wilson - Mexican Girl


----------



## Jay

Jazz-rock (before it devolved into "fusion")....


----------



## KevinJS

So far tonight:

Sarah Brightman - Symphony Live In Vienna









Sky 4 - Forthcoming









Sky 2









Sally Oldfield - Milestones


----------



## pmsummer

NO. 3
*Fraunhofer Saintenmusik*

_Unsere Stimme_


----------



## jim prideaux

Eno-Taking Tiger Mountain
Before and after Science


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Mein gott, this is bloody good...


----------



## KevinJS

Hitting the road for the final shift of the week. 

Starting off with Dream Theater - The Astonishing


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BACH
*J. S. Bach - Brad Mehldau*
Brad Mehldau - piano solo
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

WINE, WINE, WINE
*The Nightcaps*

_Collectables_


----------



## pmsummer

*
The Golden Palominos*
Lori Carson - composer, guitar, primary vocals
Knox Chandler - guitar
Bootsy Collins - guitar
Anton Fier - composer, drums, loops, producer, programming
Lydia Kavanagh - composer, vocals
Amanda Kramer - keyboards
Bill Laswell - bass
Nicky Skopelitis - composer, guitars​_
Restless_


----------



## Jay




----------



## vsl

_Coil, feat. Judi Dench - Montecute (At the heart of it all / William Shakespeare's sonnet 104)_

To me, fair friend, you never can be old,
for as you were when first your eye I eyed,
such seems your beauty still. Three winters cold
have from the forests shook three summers' pride,
three beauteous springs to yellow autumn turned,
in process of the seasons have I seen,
three April perfumes in three hot Junes burned,
since first I saw you fresh, which yet are green.
Ah, yet doth beauty, like a dial hand,
steal from his figure, and no pace perceived;
so your sweet hue, which methinks still doth stand,
hath motion, and mine eye may be deceived;
for fear of which, hear this, thou age unbred:
ere you were born, was beauty's summer dead.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Listening to a personal playlist, part of it:


----------



## JTS

Interesting that Paul Simon got very jealous of art Garfunkel singing 'his' song at their concerts.


----------



## JTS

Had to listen to Axle Rose beating this out for my grandson today!


----------



## juliante

pmsummer said:


> AFTER BACH
> *J. S. Bach - Brad Mehldau*
> Brad Mehldau - piano solo
> _
> Nonesuch_


What's you verdict on this?


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Evening*

Nic Jones - The Drowned Lovers
Stevie Wonder - As

Avi Kaplan - Otherside
Avi Kaplan - Song for the Thankful

Grishna Koryachev - Almoraima (live)

Yes - Soon
Yes - Starship Trooper

Gentle Giant - Just the Same
Respighi - Serenata per piccola orchestra
Ringo Starr - Teach Me To Tango


----------



## eljr




----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Evening 10-Song Playlist*

George Harrison - Rising Sun
Silfver - Blidström
Gustaf Blidström - Polones nr 93 
Rejep Rejepov - Turkmen Dance 
Marcos Valle - Samba de Veräo

Foxes and Fossils - Love is the Answer (Rundgren)
Utopia - Secret Society
JS Bach - Passacaglia and fugue, orchestrated by Respighi (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
Lucinda Williams - Side of the Road (live)
Hillary Hahn - Beethoven Violin Concerto, 3rd Movement


----------



## fbjim

Liquid Liquid - Optimo







I think this band's entire output is like 30 minutes of music, but it's all great.


----------



## pmsummer

juliante said:


> What's you verdict on this?


I like it. Not imitative.


----------



## Rogerx

Imagine
Album (by) John Lennon


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Imagine
> Album (by) John Lennon


A very reflective album in many ways.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pianozach

*11-Song Playlist for a Saturday Afternoon*

Simon and Garfunkel - Keep The Customer Satisfied
Avi Kaplan - Get Down
Paul & Linda McCartney - 3 Legs
Trio Mandili - Gari-gari
Alice Cooper - Eleanor Rigby

Artie Shaw - Nightmare 
Artie Shaw - Yesterdays

The Beatles - Dear Prudence
George Harrison - Looking For My Life

Carole King - I Feel the Earth Move
The Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky


----------



## atsizat

Composer: Francis Lai
Release Year: 1969

Part 1:





Part 2:


----------



## pmsummer

ANNIVERSARY!
_Recorded live at The Montmartre Club, Copenhagen, July 6, 1987_
*Stan Getz Quartet*
Stan Getz - tenor sax
Kenny Barron - piano
Rufus Reid - bass
Victor Lewis - drums
_
EmArcy_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## FrankE

Donato Dozzy - K
Label:Further Records - Fur 018
mixed version

Downtempo trip hop / dub kind of thing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One more with Gåte?


----------



## Open Lane

Neil Young - He Sleeps With Angels

Zakk Wylde - Book of Shadows

Good mellow music for a cool autumn day.


----------



## Josquin13

I've been taking a break from classical lately, at home & in my car. Some of the highlights of my recent non-classical listening have included the following great albums,

--Michael Franks, with Larry Carlton--The Art of Tea--an underrated album if there ever was one: 




--The Best of Jesse Colin Young: The Solo Years (his work after The Youngbloods)--here's a bit of folk rock trivia for you: Jesse Colin Young attended the same elementary school in Brooklyn, NY as Simon and Garfunkel:

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Jesse-C...sse+Colin+Young&qid=1634659865&s=music&sr=1-1





--Tears for Fears, The Hurting--a classic 80s album, which never fails to take me back to my years in London in the early to mid 1980s: 




--Todd Rundgren, Something / Anything - 2 hybrid SACDs: excellent remasters, for a change: 



. Upper Darby's finest. Back in the 1980s, if you'd told anybody that The Beastie Boys would be inducted into the Rock n' Roll Hall of Fame before Yes, & that Todd Rundgren would get completely ignored, they'd have told you you were crazy. (Nothing against the Beasties, just saying...)

--Depeche Mode, The Best of Depeche Mode, Volume 1: I had to turn up the volume on this one--"Never let me down again": 




--Traffic, John Barleycorn Must Die--these songs are ear worms, for me: 



.

--Bob Dylan, Blood on the Tracks - Looking back, it's hard to believe the initial reception for this classic Dylan album was lukewarm when it came out in the 1970s: 




--Van Morrison, Astral Weeks - one of Morrison's best albums, from his Boston years: 




--Jimi Hendrix, Axis, Bold as Love--If you ask me, too much attention gets paid to Hendrix guitar playing, and he tends to get underrated as a poetic song writer. The proof--Little Wing, The Wind Cries Mary, Castles made of Sand, etc.: 




--Jimi Hendrix, The Cry of Love: his last album; Angel is such a beautiful song: 




--David Bowie, Best of Bowie: excellent remasters: 




--Crosby, Stills, & Nash, their classic first album:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Tempesta

_Give Him the Ooh-La-La_ the1958 studio album by American jazz singer Blossom Dearie


----------



## pianozach

*Tuesday Evening 9-Song Playlist*

Yes - Believe Again (2014)
Wax - It's All Love (2011)
St. Vincent - Marrow (2009)

Yes - South Side of the Sky (live 2015)
Yes - Harold Land (1969)
Yes - The Prophet (1970)
Yes - I've Seen All Good People (1970)
Yes - Five Percent For Nothing (1971)
Yes - Long Distance Runaround/The Fish (1971)


----------



## FrankE

Adam Beyer Fabric 22 mix


----------



## KevinJS

Having a Dream Theater fest tonight

So far:

Distance Over Time
Dream Theater
A Dramatic Turn Of Events

Plenty more to come…


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## pianozach

*Friday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist*

Yes - And You And I 
Yes - The Remembering 
Yes - The Ritual (Nu Somnes du Soleil)
Yes - Sound Chaser
Yes - Wondrous Stories

Yes - Arriving UFO
Yes - Into the Lens
Yes - Something's Coming 
Yes - Make It Easy
Yes - Love Conquers All


----------



## starthrower

Johnny Winter from Danish TV in 1970 with Tommy Shannon on bass and Uncle John Turner on Drums


----------



## pianozach

*It's Saturday Night. Here's My 10-Song Playlist*

Continuing on with my Yes-binge.

Yes - The Gift Of Love
The Symphonic Music Of Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart
Yes - Bring Me To the Power
Yes - Cinema/Leave It
Yes - Love Will Find A Way

Yes - Silent Talking
Yes - Give and Take
Yes - Miracle of Life
Yes - Walls
Yes - Man In the Moon

_*The Gift of Love*_ is a fairly recent release (2019).


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## regenmusic

The Free Design Perfect Love -- Has the most amazing chorus but doesn't come in until 1:21. First couple times I heard it I thought it was perhaps not so good, until that section hit. Probably the most advanced vocal harmony group outside the Bulgarian Woman's Choir.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## BalalaikaBoy

3/4 of this thread is basically "Tell Me You're a Boomer without Telling Me You're A Boomer" haha

Something a little more fresh. this one's from 2020


----------



## Tempesta

Astor Piazzolla - _Sur_


----------



## atsizat

Bismillah, we will not let you go


----------



## pianozach

BalalaikaBoy said:


> 3/4 of this thread is basically "Tell Me You're a Boomer without Telling Me You're A Boomer" haha


*Thursday Evening 10-Song Boomer Playlist*

Continuing with the *Yes* binge.

Yes - To Be Alive (Hep Yadda) (1999)
Yes - We Agree (2001)

Yes - The Man You Always Wanted Me To Be (2018)
Yes - Life On A Film Set (2018)
Yes - To Ascend (2014)
Yes - In A World Of Our Own (2014)
Yes - Subway Walls (2014)

Yes - Richard (1978)
Yes - Tango (1978)
Yes - Never Done Before (1979)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I listened to Lucifer...


----------



## fbjim

Pavement - Fillmore Jive






Malkmus isn't my favorite lyricist but this is probably his best work. And I love that structurally it's a piece consisting of almost nothing but massive climaxes ending with an anticlimax.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New release by Mastodon! Major thing  Almost an hour and a half...
...Really nice album! I regard them as a hard rock band or prog rock thing 
...ok, maybe prog metal...but really good and fantastic! They even stole a riff from Diary of a Madman <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got a bit nostalgic <3


----------



## pianozach

*Boomer Friday 10-Song Playlist*

Yes - Crossfire (1979)
Yes - I Would Have Waited Forever (extended version /1991)
Yes - Last Train (2001)
Yes - To the Moment (2020)

The Beats - While My Guitar Gently Weeps (2018)

Mary Lou Williams and Ben Webster - Cancer (live /1945)
Duke Ellington - Blue Serge (1941)
Dave Brubeck Quartet - The Duke (live / 1964? 1966?)
Jimmy Scott - Sycamore Trees (1992)
Elton John - Dream #3 (2013)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Ella: The Lost Berlin Tapes

Ella Fitzgerald
Paul Smith (piano), Wilfred Middlebrooks (bass), Stan Levey (drums)
Recorded: 1962-03
Recording Venue: Berlin Sportpalast


----------



## pianozach

*Yes - To the Moment*
2020

For a while *Yes*' line-up included Rick Wakeman's son, *Oliver Wakeman*, on keyboards, who wrote AND produced this track.

They had made some recordings in 2010, but when it came to make a proper album, producer Trevor Horn was brought in, and, poof, Oliver was asked to leave, as Horn preferred to work with Geoff Downes.

As it turns out, the tracks they recorded back then, but shelved, are arguably better than the album that Horn produced (and eventually replaced the lead vocals with his own later). The tracks eventually resurfaced 10 years later.


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

GHOSTS
*English Acoustic Collective*

_R.U.F._


----------



## pmsummer

QUESTION AND ANSWER
*Pat Metheny* - guitar
Dave Holland - bass
Roy Haynes - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## regenmusic

Can't Find The Time To Tell You Rose Colored Glass Stereo 1971


----------



## Rogerx

Golden Earring - Moontan

Contains "Radar love", the song reaches 100 million streams on Spotify alone
Great for a small country band


----------



## fbjim

The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds




Featuring extensive sampling and looping of Steve Reich's "Electric Counterpoint"


----------



## Rogerx

The Corrs Unplugged

Live album by The Corrs


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Night Boomer 10-Song Playlist*

Lorez Alexandria - Baltimore Oriole (1963)
Pat Methany - Last Train Home (1987)
Duke Ellington - Hear Say (O. W. Hearsay) (1946)

Xylopholks - Red Norvo's Dance of the Octopus (2013)

Erik Satie - Gnossienne No. 5 (1889)

Stan Tracy Quartet - Starless and Bible Black (Under Milk Wood) (1965)

Zenaida Pally - [Verdi] Un Ballo in maschera: Re dell'abisso affrettati! (1859)

John Lennon - Out the Blue (1973)
Ella Fitzgerald - Blue Skies (1958)
Roger Bart - I Can Go the Distance (fr. Hercules) (1997)


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> *Sunday Night Boomer 10-Song Playlist*
> 
> Lorez Alexandria - Baltimore Oriole (1963)
> Pat Methany - Last Train Home (1987)
> Duke Ellington - Hear Say (O. W. Hearsay) (1946)
> 
> Xylopholks - Red Norvo's Dance of the Octopus (2013)
> 
> *Erik Satie - Gnossienne No. 5 (1889)*
> 
> Stan Tracy Quartet - Starless and Bible Black (Under Milk Wood) (1965)
> 
> Zenaida Pally - [Verdi] Un Ballo in maschera: Re dell'abisso affrettati! (1859)
> 
> John Lennon - Out the Blue (1973)
> Ella Fitzgerald - Blue Skies (1958)
> Roger Bart - I Can Go the Distance (fr. Hercules) (1997)


Erik Satie - Gnossienne No. 5 (1889)
Was this one just a intermezzo to get calm?


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Erik Satie - Gnossienne No. 5 (1889)
> Was this one just a intermezzo to get calm?


I think you'll find _*Starless and Bible Black*_ to be pretty relaxing as well.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

THE CELTIC VIOL II
_Airs and Dances_
*O'Carolan - Nathaniel Gow - C. Hunter - D.R. McDonald - J.S. Skinner - Anonymous and Traditional Irish & Scottish*
_Jordi Savall_ - treble viol, lyra viol
Andrew Lawrence-King - Irish harp, Psalterium
Frank McGuire - bodhran
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Barbebleu

Ravi Shankar's Music Festival From India. I never tire of listening to this amazing album.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravi_Shankar's_Music_Festival_from_India


----------



## atsizat

The man with mustache was 26 years old in the song


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1972

RIP Pat Martino 1944-2021


----------



## SixFootScowl

Folks need to check out this album, Johnny's last album with a lot of guest stars (see below).









1."Unchain My Heart" Blues Brothers Horns 
2."Can't Hold Out (Talk to Me Baby)" Ben Harper (lap slide guitar, vocals) 
3."Don't Want No Woman" Eric Clapton (guitar) 
4."Killing Floor" Paul Nelson (guitar) 
5."Who Do You Love" 
6."Okie Dokie Stomp" Brian Setzer (guitar) 
7."Where Can You Be" Billy Gibbons (guitar) 
8."Sweet Sixteen" Joe Bonamassa (guitar) 
9."Death Letter" 
10."My Babe" Jason Ricci (harmonica) 
11."Long Tall Sally" Leslie West (guitar) 
12."Mojo Hand" Joe Perry (guitar) 
13."Blue Monday" Dr. John (piano)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Second from last album, again with guest artists listed below








1. T-Bone Shuffle - featuring Sonny Landreth
2. Further On Up The Road - featuring Jimmy Vivino
3. Done Somebody Wrong - featuring Warren Haynes
4. Got My Mojo Workin' - featuring Frank Latorre
5. Last Night - featuring John Popper
6. Maybellene - featuring Vince Gill
7. Bright Lights, Big City - featuring Susan Tedeschi
8. Honky Tonk - featuring Edgar Winter
9. Dust My Broom - featuring Derek Trucks
10. Short Fat Fannie - featuring Paul Nelson
11. Come Back Baby - featuring John Medeski


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA ANTIGUA
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Barbebleu

Return of the King (OST) - Howard Shore. Fantastic score from an astonishing film.


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD RAIN
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet
_
Act_


----------



## fbjim

The KLF - Chill Out







Due to the KLF's habit of having none of their music in print because they basically want you to pirate it, this was a rip of a thrift store find, and is still one of my favorite records ever made.


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Somewhere

(Washington D.C., 2 februari 1963 - Bowie, Maryland, 2 november 1996)

Last night for the 25 years she is gone.


----------



## SanAntone

Josquin13 said:


> --Todd Rundgren, Something / Anything
> --Bob Dylan, Blood on the Tracks
> --Van Morrison, Astral Weeks
> --Jimi Hendrix, Axis, Bold as Love
> --Crosby, Stills, & Nash, their classic first album


Some great stuff, there.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Azol

*Spock's Beard - At the End of the Day*






The whole of the "V" album is just pure brilliance, the band clearly at the top of their game.


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Ennio Morricone


----------



## SanAntone

_The Complete Science Fiction Sessions_
*Ornette Coleman*


----------



## SanAntone

_Death and the Flower_ is an album recorded by *Keith Jarrett* in October 1974 during two sessions that also produced _Back Hand_. Released in 1975, the disc features the pianist's "American Quartet" (*Dewey Redman*, *Charlie Haden*, *Paul Motian*) with percussionist *Guilherme Franco*.


----------



## Rogerx

Eileen Farrell Sings Torch Songs


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## atsizat




----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnny Winter: Raisin' Cain








"The Crawl" (Raymond Victorica, Wayne Shuler) - 2:05
"Sittin' in the Jail House" (Robert Ross) - 3:19
"Like a Rolling Stone" (Bob Dylan) - 5:35
"New York, New York" (Rob Stoner) - 5:10
"Bon Ton Roulet" (Clarence Garlow) - 4:43
"Rollin' and Tumblin'" (McKinley Morganfield) - 3:25
"Talk Is Cheap" (Jim Liban) - 3:40
"Wolf in Sheep's Clothing" (Jon Paris) - 5:30
"Don't Hide Your Love" (Jon Paris) - 3:26
"Mother-in-Law Blues" (Don Robey) - 2:53
"Walkin' Slowly" (Earl "Connelly" King) - 3:19


----------



## Red Terror

SixFootScowl said:


> Johnny Winter: Raisin' Cain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Crawl" (Raymond Victorica, Wayne Shuler) - 2:05
> "Sittin' in the Jail House" (Robert Ross) - 3:19
> "Like a Rolling Stone" (Bob Dylan) - 5:35
> "New York, New York" (Rob Stoner) - 5:10
> "Bon Ton Roulet" (Clarence Garlow) - 4:43
> "Rollin' and Tumblin'" (McKinley Morganfield) - 3:25
> "Talk Is Cheap" (Jim Liban) - 3:40
> "Wolf in Sheep's Clothing" (Jon Paris) - 5:30
> "Don't Hide Your Love" (Jon Paris) - 3:26
> "Mother-in-Law Blues" (Don Robey) - 2:53
> "Walkin' Slowly" (Earl "Connelly" King) - 3:19


Love this place.


----------



## rburnett

Woman by Angel Olsen in this live performance is just amazing


----------



## SixFootScowl

1. I Got My Eyes On You 4:24 
2. Sonny's Whoopin' The Doop 4:43 
3. Burnt Child 3:40 
4. Whoee, Whoee 5:16 
5. Crow Jane 3:50 
6. So Tough With Me 4:09 
7. Whoo Wee Baby 4:22 
8. I Think I Got The Blues 3:39 
9. Ya, Ya 3:10 
10. Roll Me Baby 5:29


----------



## SixFootScowl

Edgar and Johnny Winter--Together


----------



## SanAntone

_Liberation Music Orchestra_ is a band and jazz album by *Charlie Haden* released in 1970, Haden's first as a band leader.


----------



## SanAntone

_The Ballad of the Fallen_ is a jazz album by bassist *Charlie Haden*, with arrangements by *Carla Bley*, that was recorded in 1982 and released in 1983.










As a followup to my previous post and listening choice.

These two albums represent some of the greatest Jazz ever to be committed to vinyl.


----------



## Rogerx

Jo Staford: Beyond the stars

Disc 1


----------



## jim prideaux

Television-Marquee Moon (again!)

The Millers Tale ( an Anthology)-Tom Verlaine.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## SixFootScowl

Guest star Muddy Waters on the last track.
















*You Tube, Walkin Through the Park*


----------



## SanAntone

_Cold and Bouncy_ is the fourth studio album by Anglo-Irish avant-pop band the *High Llamas*, released on 27 January 1998 on V2 Records. According to bandleader Sean O'Hagan, the title refers to electronica's "paradoxical" combination of "cold" or digital sounds and "bouncy" rhythms. Before the album was released, O'Hagan played early versions of its tracks to the Beach Boys' Bruce Johnston and Al Jardine, who suggested that the band record his songs, but this never happened.


----------



## Rogerx

Voyage
Album by ABBA


----------



## KevinJS

A new arrival:


----------



## KevinJS

Mixed bag tonight.

Dream Theater - A View From The Top Of The World


----------



## Dan Ante

A real oldie.


----------



## atsizat

Let's get depressed


----------



## bharbeke

I'm listening to Dolly Parton's A Holly Dolly Christmas. So far, this has been the standout:


----------



## SanAntone

*MILES DAVIS* - _More Sessions 1975-76_










1 Turn of the Century (M. Davis) Feb 27, 1975 15:34
2 Latin (M. Davis) [takes 3/4] May 5, 1975 4:47
3 Latin (M. Davis) (take 6) May 5, 1975 4:41
4 Latin (M. Davis) (take 6, different mix) May 5, 1975 4:15
5 Song of Landa (S. Morrison-M. Davis) (take 2) Mar 30, 1976 4:05
6 Song of Landa (S. Morrison-M. Davis) (take 6) Mar 30, 1976 4:48
7 TDK Funk (M. Davis) (Untitled original E) Dec 27, 1976 5:01

February 27, 1975
Columbia Studio, New York
Miles Davis Septet
Miles Davis (tpt, org); Sonny Fortune (ss, ts, fl); Pete Cosey (g, perc); Reggie Lucas (g); Michael Henderson (el-b); Al Foster (d); James Mtume Forman (cga, perc)

May 5, 1975
Columbia Studio, New York
Miles Davis Septet
Miles Davis (tpt, org); Sam Morrison (ts); Pete Cosey (g, perc); Reggie Lucas (g); Michael Henderson (el-b); Al Foster (d); James Mtume Forman (cga, perc)

March 30, 1976
Columbia Studio, New York
Miles Davis Studio Group
Miles Davis (org); Sam Morrison (ss, as, fl); Mark Johnson (el-p); Pete Cosey (g, perc); Michael Henderson (el-b); Al Foster (d)

December 27, 1976
Unknown studio, New York
Miles Davis Studio Group
Miles Davis (org); Pete Cosey (g, perc); Michael Henderson (el-b); Al Foster (d)


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## pmsummer

RÍMUR
_Chants, hymns, folk songs, and improvisations based on Icelandic, Norwegian, and Swedish sources._
*Trio Mediaeval*
- Anna Maria Friman - voice, Hardanger fiddle
- Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice, shruti box
- Berit Opheim - voice
*Arve Henriksen* - trumpet
_
ECM_


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SanAntone

_The BEATLES_, also known as the _White Album_

Wikipedia adds:
_The Beatles_ is recognised for its fragmentary style and diverse range of genres, including folk, British blues, ska, music hall and the avant-garde. It has since been viewed by some critics as a postmodern work, as well as among the greatest albums of all time.


----------



## philoctetes




----------



## Serge

Klukva Show live stream. Just started. Sounds great!


----------



## atsizat

Movie: To Catch A Thief (1955)


----------



## SixFootScowl

This album really cranks it out. Johnny's guitar is on fire!









Hey wa'd'ya know, there's a John Lennon song in the mix:

Recorded 1975 at Swing Auditorium, San Diego Sports Arena and Oakland Coliseum (all in California) .
"Bony Moronie" (Larry Williams) - 6:50
"Roll With Me" (Rick Derringer) - 4:46
"Rock and Roll People" (John Lennon) - 5:39
"It's All Over Now" (Bobby Womack, Shirley Jean Womack) - 6:15
"Highway 61 Revisited" (Bob Dylan) - 10:38
"Sweet Papa John" (Johnny Winter) - 12:37


----------



## SanAntone

_Black Beauty: Miles Davis at Fillmore West_ is a live double album by *Miles Davis*. It was recorded on April 10, 1970, at the Fillmore West in San Francisco, shortly after the release of _Bitches Brew_ album and the recording of _A Tribute to Jack Johnson_ (1971).










*Chick Corea* - electric piano
*Miles Davis* - trumpet
*Jack DeJohnette* - drums
*Steve Grossman* - saxophone
*Dave Holland* - bass
*Airto Moreira *- percussion

Of the live recordings during 1970, this one I think has some of the best playing. It features his *Third Great Quintet* with the addition of *Airto* on percussion.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SixFootScowl said:


> This album really cranks it out. Johnny's guitar is on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey wa'd'ya know, there's a John Lennon song in the mix:
> 
> Recorded 1975 at Swing Auditorium, San Diego Sports Arena and Oakland Coliseum (all in California) .
> "Bony Moronie" (Larry Williams) - 6:50
> "Roll With Me" (Rick Derringer) - 4:46
> "Rock and Roll People" (John Lennon) - 5:39
> "It's All Over Now" (Bobby Womack, Shirley Jean Womack) - 6:15
> "Highway 61 Revisited" (Bob Dylan) - 10:38
> "Sweet Papa John" (Johnny Winter) - 12:37


The first JW album I bought - in autumn 1981 on spec from a since-closed Worcester department store. The solo on _Highway 61 Revisited_ made a strong impression - I hadn't heard such fiery slide playing prior to that. Does go on a bit, though, doesn't it?
:lol:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Eagles - "On the Border" - 1974


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Art Rock

Andrew Roussak - Crossing the line (2021)

Progressive rock by Russian-German keyboard player Andrew Roussak. He sent me a copy of his latest CD for review, which I will post later this week after a few more spins.


----------



## bharbeke

atsizat, I hope to see "From Russia With Love" soon if you're doing Matt Monro movie music.

I listened to Gary Moore's How Blue Can You Get album this weekend. 7/8 of the tracks are great, and the title track is amazingly killer.


----------



## fbjim

Kraftwerk - Pocket Calculator




I just adore the "breakdown" (did they have those in 1981)where the music gets pared down and step by step, built up again. One of my favorite records.


----------



## eljr

Savoy Brown – Looking In
Label:	Parrot – PAS 71042
Format:	
Vinyl, LP, Album
Country:	US
Released:	1971
Genre:	Blues, Rock
Style:	Electric Blues, Hard Rock, Classic Rock


----------



## Rogerx

Time Yuro : Something bad on my mind


----------



## regenmusic

Takes a little while to build up...


----------



## atsizat

I want you guys to listen to this Turkish song from the year 1985.

Will you do that for me?


----------



## atsizat

One of the best loved Turkish Songs, which is from the year 1985.

I hope it will be tried to listed on a foreign forum.


----------



## bharbeke

atsizat said:


> I want you guys to listen to this Turkish song from the year 1985.
> 
> Will you do that for me?


The background instruments sound nice, some parts feeling like the 1980's and some like a lush orchestra. The singing was okay and would probably be better to me if I knew what was being sung about. I'm generally not a fan of spoken introductions or verses in songs, so I would have turned it off pretty quickly without your recommendation, atsizat.


----------



## KevinJS

Gåte - Svevn


----------



## FrankE

I've been watching Abigail's Party [Leigh, 1977]

Demis Roussos - Forever and Ever.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Buena Vista Social Club
Album by Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## Rogerx

Wheels of Fire
Album by Cream


----------



## pianozach

*Thursday Afternoon 12-song Boomer Playlist*

Billy Joel - Vienna _(I accompanied this last June for a soloist at our June 2021 choir concert)_
Billy Boyd - The Hobbit: The Battle Of The Five Armies - The Last Goodbye
John Hiatt with The Jerry Douglas Band - All The Lilacs In Ohio

Jethro Tull - Made In England (live 1998)
Neil Sedaka - Calendar Girl
Harry Nilsson - Walk Right Back

Richard Wagner - L'ouverture de Tannhäuser [Herbert von Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker]
Eric Dolphy - Hat and Beard
Lucy Reed - Lazy Afternoon

Melanie Oesch - Jodel-Time
Jewel - Yodel (live)
St. Vincent -Digital Witness


----------



## tdc

Listening through some clips like this lately and I'm thinking Guthrie Govan is possibly the best electric guitar player around.


----------



## starthrower

tdc said:


> Listening through some clips like this lately and I'm thinking Guthrie Govan is possibly the best electric guitar player around.


Check out his tune Spanish Eddie with The Aristocrats. It's pretty amazing and moves through a number of different styles.


----------



## Rogerx

Softly, as in a Morning Sunrise
Bobby Darin


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Led Zeppelin - _Led Zeppelin III_ (1970). It took me a while to warm to this album. I was initially disappointed with the preponderance of acoustic material but the album's multi-faceted charms eventually won me over. The only thing that still grates after 40-odd years is the bloody awful production - how could _I_ and _IV_ sound fresh and vivid yet _II_ and _III_ be so muffled and recessed?


----------



## philoctetes

I always thought 1-4 all sounded pretty rough, and attribute it to a lot of analog multi-tracking which could raise the noise floor of the final product. Over the years I've got used to it. III is still my favorite album along with PG...


----------



## philoctetes

Scratch is gone but left this behind... pretty sweet

Lee Scratch Perry's Guide to the Universe
with New Age Doom


----------



## pianozach

elgars ghost said:


> Led Zeppelin - _Led Zeppelin III_ (1970). It took me a while to warm to this album. I was initially disappointed with the preponderance of acoustic material but the album's multi-faceted charms eventually won me over. The only thing that still grates after 40-odd years is the bloody awful production - how could _I_ and _IV_ sound fresh and vivid yet _II_ and _III_ be so muffled and recessed?


My favorite LZ album.


----------



## SanAntone

*Joni Mitchell* - _Archives Volume 2: The Reprise Years (1968-1971)_


----------



## elgar's ghost

philoctetes said:


> I always thought 1-4 all sounded pretty rough, and attribute it to a lot of analog multi-tracking which could raise the noise floor of the final product. Over the years I've got used to it. III is still my favorite album along with PG...


Point taken - I agree that that all four weren't great but at least to my ears _I_ and _IV_ had sufficient immediacy whatever the sonic limitations. _II_ and _III_ sound far worse. For instance, Bonham's drums on those two are far too murky, and Plant sounds like he was recorded singing from inside a concrete bunker 200 yards away.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> *Joni Mitchell* - _Archives Volume 2: The Reprise Years (1968-1971)_


These sets look very interesting. And I'm interested from this one, forward!


----------



## Jay




----------



## tdc

elgars ghost said:


> Point taken - I agree that that all four weren't great but at least to my ears _I_ and _IV_ had sufficient immediacy whatever the sonic limitations. _II_ and _III_ sound far worse. For instance, Bonham's drums on those two are far too murky, and Plant sounds like he was recorded singing from inside a concrete bunker 200 yards away.


I think it is widely acknowledged the production on the Led Zep albums was ground breaking. The different production styles on the albums were brilliant to my ears. It is one of the things that immediately attracted me to their music. I think the production on the original live recording of TSRTS was a little underwhelming, but the studio stuff is great. If you and 'tetes think that the production is so poor on Zeppelin I-IV what albums recorded around '69-'71 do you think have great production?


----------



## starthrower

I'm glad I have the old CDs of LZ I, II, and Physical Graffiti. They sound great. The latest remasters sound like crud. Jimmy Page is too old and can't hear anymore.


----------



## tdc

^I generally never listen to remasters, (and I haven't listened to much of the Zep remastered music). Why fix what isn't broken! I don't enjoy The Doors remastered music that has been released in recent years either.


----------



## tdc

elgars ghost said:


> Led Zeppelin - _Led Zeppelin III_ (1970). It took me a while to warm to this album. I was initially disappointed with the preponderance of acoustic material but the album's multi-faceted charms eventually won me over. The only thing that still grates after 40-odd years is the bloody awful production - how could _I_ and _IV_ sound fresh and vivid yet _II_ and _III_ be so muffled and recessed?


It doesn't sound 'muffled and recessed' to me, it sounds psychedelic, dark and trippy, with a folk rock oriented feel. The difference was intentional. Zep I was recorded in around 36 hours, if Page wanted that sound on every album it easily could have been done. I think he was trying to capture the unique essence of each album with the different production styles, and in my view he succeeded brilliantly. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## starthrower

I bought the Morrison Hotel remix and it sounds great on my stereo. I have a couple of the first LZ remasters that were done back in the 90s and they sound okay. But I was missing In Through The Outdoor so I bought the recent remaster and it has the typical bright, crude sound and I hate it.

But normally when I buy a pop or rock album I'll go to Discogs and buy an old version.


----------



## tdc

I do think Page has done a good job over seeing the remastering of certain live Zep material over the years. The live DvD from 2003, and How the West Was Won, sound way better to me than the live recording TSTRS from the '70s. I also have a newer version of the TSRTS on DvD that sounds significantly improved.


----------



## starthrower

I have two CD versions of the live soundtrack album. It's just such a noisy concert with too much crowd noise and it's never sounded great to me. But I only play it in the car once in a while. The old CD has the better version of Whole Lotta Love. They used another performance on the expanded reissue which I don't like as much. The earlier one had a better theremin section.


----------



## SanAntone

_Colvin & Earle_
*Shawn Colvin* *Steve Earle *


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> I'm glad I have the old CDs of LZ I, II, and Physical Graffiti. They sound great. The latest remasters sound like crud. Jimmy Page is too old and can't hear anymore.


Going by what I still think of LZII and III I wonder if he had too much wax in his ears even then...


----------



## elgar's ghost

tdc said:


> If you and 'tetes think that the production is so poor on Zeppelin I-IV what albums recorded around '69-'71 do you think have great production?


Moody Blues, Kinks, Deep Purple...comparatively anyway.


----------



## tdc

elgars ghost said:


> Moody Blues, Kinks, Deep Purple...comparatively anyway.


Fair enough, to be honest I don't listen heavily to any of those bands you listed, (though I understand they are good bands) so I can't really comment much on the comparative production styles of entire albums of them from that period.

I find this comment I found on Zep's wiki insightful:

"At some deep level, Led Zeppelin's music is about the relationship between humanity and technology. Philosophically, the band prefers humanity pure and simple, but in practice it must realize its humanity technologically. That seems truer than most good-time pastoral fantasies."

-Robert Christgau

I think Zeppelin's production somewhat mirrors this insight. I don't think their primary concern was being especially smooth or polished in their production, so much as capturing something raw and more organic coming from the depths of the human soul.

It is a frustrating thing to try to explain. Of course you are free to prefer the production styles of other bands, but I think what you hear on the albums (especially the first six albums) was what they were trying to do, and to my ears those albums are produced miraculously and as they should be.


----------



## tdc

Even Zeppelin's 'mistakes' in the early days seemed miraculous. Like Plant's vocals bleeding through tracks on Zep I (I thought was intentional at first, sounds awesome!) Or how the section between _Friends_ and _Celebration Day_ occurred, as something that was quickly added in after Bonham mistakenly erased the original intro.

It seemed like the stars really aligned for them on those albums, from my perspective.


----------



## Rogerx

Every Good Boy Deserves Favour
The Moody Blues


----------



## elgar's ghost

tdc said:


> Even Zeppelin's 'mistakes' in the early days seemed miraculous. Like Plant's vocals bleeding through tracks on Zep I (I thought was intentional at first, sounds awesome!) Or how the section between _Friends_ and _Celebration Day_ occurred, as something that was quickly added in after Bonham mistakenly erased the original intro.
> 
> It seemed like the stars really aligned for them on those albums, from my perspective.


The _Celebration Day_ fluff was certainly serendipitous. On the _BBC Sessions_ album they factored it in and it sounds...right! I took on board what you said about the different production values for each of the early studio albums, but the live environment is a good leveller and that's why the LZII and III songs sound better to me on the _BBC Sessions_ collection even if the performances themselves aren't necessarily definitive.


----------



## Tempesta

Billie Ray Martin - _18 Carat Garbage_


----------



## SanAntone

*The Beatles*: _Past Masters_ (Vols. 1 & 2)


----------



## Barbebleu

Joni Mitchell - Archives Vol. 2. Cd 2. A delightful look into the past.


----------



## pianozach

tdc said:


> I think it is widely acknowledged the production on the Led Zep albums was ground breaking. The different production styles on the albums were brilliant to my ears. It is one of the things that immediately attracted me to their music. I think the production on the original live recording of TSRTS was a little underwhelming, but the studio stuff is great. If you and 'tetes think that the production is so poor on Zeppelin I-IV *what albums recorded around '69-'71 do you think have great production?*


I just looked over a couple of lists of best albums of *1969*, (this one's great: https://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1969) and, well, generally, a lot of "Great" albums from that year have some pretty murky production. But a lot of the bands were deliberately embracing a murkier sound: *Tommy, Blind Faith, CCR* (Yay! Swamp Rock!), *Pink Floyd, Let It Bleed, Jethro Tull*, etc.

Are there any crystalline sounding albums? Well, for starters, in 1969, there's *Abbey Road* from *The Beatles*, the last album they recorded.

There's the debut albums from *Crosby Stills & Nash, Chicago*, and *Santana*.

*1970*? Same thing. Albums that are muddy, (or reverb saturated, like *All Things Must Pass*). Let's see, *Black Sabbath's Paranoid, Bridge Over Troubled Water, Plastic Ono Band, Let It Be, Genesis' Trespass*. Yeah, it also gave us the Beatles' murkiest sounding album, *Let It Be*, which, although their last official release, was not the last album they recorded. I suppose you can thank Phil Spector for THAT muddy sounding album.

Again, there's a few that stand out to me: *ELP*'s debut, *Twelve Dreams Of Dr. Sardonicus* from *Spirit, John Barleycorn Must Die* from *Traffic*.

*1971*? I think *Carole King's Tapestry* is pretty pristine sounding, as is *McCartney's Ram, Madman Across the Water, Killer* from *Alice Cooper*, and *America*'s debut. 
And there were plenty of other albums with murky production: *LZ IV, Doors' L.A. Woman, Meddle* from *Pink Floyd, Aqualung*.

*Fragile* from *Yes* seems to be an anomaly to me . . . is it great production, or is it not? I think Eddie Offord did a spectacular job, yet there are many that feel that the production has "issues"

*One thing though* - *1969-1971* gave us some absolutely great albums. I've often said that *1965-1975* were golden years for Pop/Rock and Roll


----------



## starthrower

1992

Bela- banjo, Howard Levy-piano and harmonica, Victor Wooten-bass, Roy Wooten- percussion


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

_Greendale_ is the 25th studio album by *Neil Young*. Young and Crazy Horse's _Greendale_, a 10-song rock opera, is set in a fictional California seaside town. Based on the saga of the Green family, the "audio novel" has been compared to the literary classics of Thornton Wilder's Our Town and Sherwood Anderson's _Winesburg, Ohio_ for its complexity and emotional depth in exploring a small town in America.


----------



## Rogerx

Brothers and Sisters
Album by The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## philoctetes

tdc said:


> I think it is widely acknowledged the production on the Led Zep albums was ground breaking. The different production styles on the albums were brilliant to my ears. It is one of the things that immediately attracted me to their music. I think the production on the original live recording of TSRTS was a little underwhelming, but the studio stuff is great. If you and 'tetes think that the production is so poor on Zeppelin I-IV what albums recorded around '69-'71 do you think have great production?


Umm I never gave my own opinion of the sound good or bad, just why I think it's what it is. That Page, who spent over a year on III, wanted that sound is quite acceptable to me. But LZ also worked with the Johns brothers, who were known for sizzling, crunchy, distorted analog sound. These terms are not negatives and shouldn't be taken that way.

Leon Russell's first album is a good example of excellent production for the time.


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Savoy Brown - Looking In
> Label:	Parrot - PAS 71042
> Format:
> Vinyl, LP, Album
> Country:	US
> Released:	1971
> Genre:	Blues, Rock
> Style:	Electric Blues, Hard Rock, Classic Rock


Nice to see Savoy Brown get a mention I still regularly play 'Blue Matter' primarily for nostalgic reasons but it is a mighty fine album imo.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Nice to see Savoy Brown get a mention I still regularly play 'Blue Matter' primarily for nostalgic reasons but it is a mighty fine album imo.


I spin their early albums occasionally. I have Blue Matter, Raw Sienna, Hellbound Train, Street Corner Talking, and Looking In. Kim Simmonds lives here in central New York and I've seen him play a couple times. One time with a great female vocalist named Kim Lembo who had strong pipes a la Janis Joplin but less raspy.


----------



## Rogerx

Selling England By The Pound

Allbum by Genesis


----------



## SanAntone

_Orange Crate Art_ is the first collaborative studio album by American musicians *Brian Wilson* and *Van **** Parks*, released in 1995 on Warner Bros. Records. The album consists mostly of songs written and arranged by Parks, with Wilson featured as lead and backing vocalist. Its title refers to the sun-drenched, idealized paintings that grace wooden fruit crates, and its theme is a nostalgic view of the history of California.










I am actually listening to the 25th Anniversary (2020) remastered album which includes outtakes and alternative tracks. Van **** Parks is a phenomenal talent.


----------



## SanAntone

*Jimmy Vaughan*: _Plays Blues, Ballads & Favorites_


----------



## Rogerx

Shadows and Light
Album by Joni Mitchell


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

It is time for Henry Mancini


----------



## atsizat

It is cloudy and windy over here but let the song be Sunny


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Paranoid
Album by Black Sabbath


----------



## SanAntone

atsizat said:


> It is cloudy and windy over here but let the song be Sunny


Great song, but I prefer the original by *Bobby Herb*.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Azerbaijan folk song composed in the year 1957 (sung in the year 1963 by the singer)


----------



## regenmusic

The Free Design Umbrellas


----------



## Whathappenedtothe




----------



## Barbebleu

Keith Jarrett - Book of Ways CD 1. Extraordinarily beautiful contemplative music with more than a hint of the Far East. Sometimes it sounds like ultra-modern koto and other times it harks back to the baroque. As I said, extraordinary! I’ve had this in my collection for about ten years and hadn’t listened to it. How foolish I feel.


----------



## starthrower

From Esperanza's new album, Songwrights Apothecary Lab.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

^ Nice to see another Esperanza Spalding fan here. I have yet to listen to this album, but it's on my to-do list.


----------



## starthrower

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> ^ Nice to see another Esperanza Spalding fan here. I have yet to listen to this album, but it's on my to-do list.


It's pretty great. She's got some nice videos for each tune. I'm gonna get the CD tomorrow.


----------



## fbjim

Ritchie Hawthin (credited as Plastikman) - Spastik




one of the first electronic tracks I think of when I think of music where virtually all progression is timbral. this ends up on top ten track polls made by electronic artists a lot, I think.


----------



## starthrower

1993

The songs aren't as catchy and melodic as The Nightfly, but I was in the mood for something funky and Steely Dan-ish.


----------



## Red Terror

A masterpiece..


----------



## SanAntone

Red Terror said:


> A masterpiece..


Edu Lobo is fantastic, a great songwriter/musician. His song "Zanzibar" is among my favorites. That particular album is one of his best, done at the height of his popularity, 1973.


----------



## SanAntone

That Edu Lobo post got me back into my Brazilian folder, and I"m going back to the beginning:

_The Composer of Desafinado, Plays_ is the first album by *Antônio Carlos Jobim*. Released in 1963, the album features a dozen instrumentals arranged by *Claus Ogerman*, whose work would mark the beginning of a lifelong musical relationship with Jobim. Of these twelve songs, nearly all of them are jazz standards. The opening track "The Girl from Ipanema" is believed to be the second most recorded song in history behind The Beatles' "Yesterday," and a recording of the song by Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz became a worldwide hit in 1964. (Wikipedia)










"The Girl from Ipanema" (Vinicius de Moraes, Norman Gimbel) - 2:42
"Amor em Paz" ("Once I Loved") (Vinicius de Moraes) - 3:36
"Agua de Beber" (Vinicius de Moraes, Norman Gimbel) - 2:50
"Vivo Sonhando" - 2:35
"O Morro Não Tem Vez" (Vinicius de Moraes) - 3:20
"Insensatez" (Vinicius de Moraes) - 2:53
"Corcovado" - 2:25
"One Note Samba" (Jon Hendricks, Newton Mendonça) - 2:14
"Meditation" (Norman Gimbel, Newton Mendonça) - 3:15
"Só Danço Samba" (Vinicius de Moraes) - 2:21
"Chega de Saudade" (Vinicius de Moraes) - 4:19
"Desafinado" (Newton Mendonça) - 2:44

Antônio Carlos Jobim - piano, guitar, vocals (track: 4)
George Duvivier - double bass
Edison Machado - drums
Leo Wright - flute
Jimmy Cleveland - trombone (tracks: 3, 4, 9, 12)
String section (tracks: 1-12)
Claus Ogerman - string arrangements, conducting


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

These guys just won a Latin Grammy


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Winner of Latin Grammy for "SALSA PLUS!"


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Boomer Playlist For a Thursday Afternoon*

Alan Parsons Symphonic Project - Sirius/Eye In the Sky (live 2016)
Aretha Franklin - I Say a Little Prayer (live 1970)
Aretha Franklin - Chain of Fools (1968)
Jim Sullivan - U.F.O. (1969)
Britney Spears - Toxic (2003)

Klaatu - Sub-Rosa Subway (1976)
Beatles - Eight Days A Week (1964)
Elton John - Rocket Man (1972)
Spin Doctors - Two Princes (1993)
Miley Cyrus and Mark Ronson - Nothing Breaks Like a Heart (live 2019)


----------



## Rogerx

The _Joshua_ Tree
Album by U2


----------



## SanAntone

*Robert Plant and Alison Krauss Reunite for More Magic on 'Raise the Roof'*

Artist: *Robert Plant & Alison Krauss*
Album: _Raise the Roof_










*Excerpt: No Depression Review*



> Much of Raise the Roof is comparable to Raising Sand. Amid a similar running length and number of tracks, Burnett maintains a similar sonic hue. But what helps Raise the Roof stand on its own is the track selection, which incorporates a few styles unexplored on its predecessor.
> 
> The album opens with a cover of Calexico's "Quattro (World Drifts In)." It's relatively straightforward, matching the dramatic sweep of the original song, but what makes it interesting is how it marks a shift in perspective for Plant and Krauss away from the Mississippi Delta and toward Latin and Southwestern folk.
> 
> The most fun incorporation is that of soul and doo-***. Krauss takes the lead for an elegant spin on Betty Harris' "Trouble With My Lover." She really transforms it, taking the big, brassy outsized sound of the original and turning it into a dark, moodier lamentation, with Plant providing subtle backing vocals on the chorus. The pair switch roles on the succeeding song, "Searching for My Love," a track originally performed by Bobby Moore and the Rhythm Aces in 1966. They maintain the original melody, Plant hearkens back to his mid-1980s Honeydrippers project with his croon, and Krauss tops it off with note-perfect harmonies on the chorus. It's utterly sublime.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

90s Mariah Carey was a trucking *goddess*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Led Zeppelin - _Untitled/Four Symbols/IV_ (1971):










Just before I turn in. And yes, I will be playing _Stairway..._ :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


>


What have you posted, S? The image isn't showing.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> What have you posted, S? The image isn't showing.


Esperanza Spalding: Radio Music Society

NP:










1992

Some early Alison I haven't listened to in ages. Good stuff!


----------



## pianozach

10-Song Boomer Playlist for a Friday Evening

*Kim Wilde - Cambodia (1981)
O-Zone - Dragostea Din Tei (2004)
Khatia Buniatishvili - Erik Satie: Gymnopédie No.1 (1888/2020)
Louisa Branscomb - Barefoot Girl (2019)
John Cage - Dream (1948)

MIT Concert Choir - Mozart: Laudate pueri (from Vesperae de Dominica), K 321 (1779/2018)
Red Alert 3- Soviet March (2016)
Stile Antico - Josquin Des Prez: Ave Maria, Virgo Serena (1475/2020)
Monjes del Monasterio de San Benito - "Monks Singing" (2018)
Artie Shaw - Carioca (1939)
*


----------



## Rogerx

Painted Desert Serenade
Album by Joshua Kadison


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

1996

Bought this when it was released in '96. I forgot how great it is! The Flecktones at the peak of their early phase recorded in brilliant sound. Features some guest appearances by Chick Corea, Jerry Douglas, Sam Bush, and John Cowan.


----------



## SanAntone

*Jimmy Lafave*: _Favorites 1992-2001_










I met Jimmy Lafave when I was down in Austin with my publisher, doing a couple of gigs, must've been around 1994. Jimmy was something of an institution there, and had been for a number of years; I was told by everyone I met how great he was - and this was in a town with hundreds of great songwriters. Although he may have been born in West Texas somewhere, moved early on and grew up in Oklahoma, he had been adopted by Texas. I seem to remember when asked he'd say, "Texhoma."

We were about the same age, but he was much further along, career-wise, than I was. When I heard about his death in 2017 I was shocked, although I had kinda heard he was sick. We had lost touch as, musicians do, but who, no matter how close you might get for a period of time, The Road intervenes and it might be years before you hook up again, or most likely never. Still that closeness lingers in the corner of your mind ready to spark back alive if you ever came together.

Jimmy Lafave was unique in how he sang, in the songs he wrote, in his whole outlook. When Bob Dylan was uncool Jimmy kept on including two, three or more songs in his sets, and recorded them as well. He loved Dylan and sang those songs different than anyone, and brought his own personality to these iconic songs which might intimidate a less confident singer.

If you don't know his work I urge you to seek it out.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

_Lubbock (On Everything)_ is a 1979 double album by Texas singer, songwriter and piano player *Terry Allen*, released on Fate Records. It was reissued on compact disc in 1995 by Sugar Hill Records and reissued again on CD and LP in October 2016 by Paradise of Bachelors. The 2016 LP reissue comes with a high quality 28 page LP booklet.

It was recorded in 1978 at Caldwell Studios in Lubbock, Texas, and was engineered and mastered by *Don Caldwell* and *Lloyd Maines*, who also played pedal steel and other instruments on the record. "Amarillo Highway" was later covered by *Robert Earl Keen*, and "Truckload Of Art" by *Cracker*. *Little Feat* released a version of "New Delhi Freight Train" on their 1977 album, _Time Loves a Hero_ - two years before Terry Allen recorded it for the _Lubbock (On Everything)_ album. (Wikipedia)










Classic.


----------



## starthrower

2CD/LP set released Sept 2021


----------



## Rogerx

Rufus Wainwright and Amsterdam Sinfonietta
LP
Wainwright, Rufus & Amsterdam Sinfonietta (Artiest)

New purchase


----------



## Art Rock

Blue Banisters is the eighth studio album by American singer-songwriter Lana Del Rey, one of my favourite artists of this century. First spin, so too soon for a clear evaluation, but I definitely like what I hear, although a bit more variety in atmosphere would maybe have been preferable.


----------



## pianozach

elgars ghost said:


> Led Zeppelin - _Untitled/Four Symbols/IV_ (1971):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I turn in. And yes, I will be playing _Stairway..._ :lol:


*IV* is a pretty good album, in spite of the baggage attached to it by *Stairway to Heaven*, which was played to death on the rock radio stations in this area. As a song, it's actually pretty damned good. My favorite part is that oddball transition in the middle that no cover band EVER gets right.

My favorite song is the one that precedes it, *The Battle of Evermore*.

In terms of *LZ* albums, my favorite would have to be *III*.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Boomer Playlist for a Sunday Afternoon*

*Artie Shaw - Blue Skies (1943)
Artie Shaw Orchestra - Ziguener (1943)
Louis Armstrong & Duke Ellington - In A Mellow Tone (live 1961 The Ed Sullivan Show)
Duke Ellington - Mood Indigo (live 1967)

101 Strings - Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet (1880)

Adam Ant - Apollo 9 (1984)
Greg Lake - I Talk to the Wind (live 2012)
John Wetton & Geoff Downes, feat. Annie Haslam - In the End (2005)
Perynn - Don't Bother Me (2013)

Cannonball Adderley - African Waltz (1961)
*


----------



## SanAntone

_The Complete Hank Williams_ is a 1998 box set collecting almost all of the recorded works of country music legend *Hank Williams*, from his first recorded track in 1947 to the last session prior to his untimely death in 1953 at the age of 29. While a number of live and overdubbed songs are excluded, the ten disc collection contains 225 tracks, including studio sessions, live performances and demos. Among those 225 songs are 33 hit singles and 53 previously unreleased tracks.










One of the best things I ever purchased.

More from *Wikipedia*


> The New York Times hailed the release of the compilation, timed to coincide with what would have been Williams' 75th birthday, as "an important event," indicating "that it is impossible to understand contemporary country music, or popular music for that matter, without addressing Hank Williams's legacy". In 1999, the compilation won two Grammy awards, for "Best Historical Album" and "Best Recording Package-Boxed". In 2003, Rolling Stone listed the compilation at #225 in its list of "Rolling Stone's 500 Greatest Albums of All Time".


I certainly agree.


----------



## SanAntone

*Robert Johnson*: _The Complete Recordings_


----------



## Rogerx

A Love Supreme =Deluxe Edition

Album by: John Coltrane


----------



## SanAntone

_Screamin' and Hollerin' the Blues: The Worlds of Charley Patton_
Charley Patton and contemporaries










Curated by *John Fahey*, and released on his imprint Revenant Records in 2001, this boxed set of Charley Patton's music took approximately two years to complete and represents the best quality collection of Patton's art.



> The package includes seven CDs and is designed to resemble a 78rpm record release. Only 52 Patton recordings survive to this day and five of the CDs contain these recordings plus songs he performed on as guitarist and other artists he brought to his record label. The seventh disc includes interviews with some of Patton's contemporaries.
> 
> Also included is a reprint of Fahey's 1970 master's thesis on Patton as well as notes by blues scholars David Evans, Dick Spottswood, and Ed Komara. Lyrics and reproductions of original 1929 Paramount ads are also included. The printed material covers Patton's life, music, and his world in the Yazoo River Basin within which he lived and performed.


This collection, lovingly produced, is out of print but is well worth the expense for fans of Early Blues.


----------



## SanAntone

_The Lausanne Concert_
*The Astor Piazzolla Sextet*










Soloist [Bandoneon] - Astor Piazzolla
Bandoneon - Daniel Binelli
Cello - Angel Ridolfi
Cello [Violincello] - Carlos Nozzi
Guitar - Horacio Malvicino
Piano - Gerardo Gandini


----------



## Jay

Kora (21-string harp-lute) music from Mali:


----------



## KevinJS

Liquid Tension Experiment 3


----------



## SanAntone

_The Smile Sessions_ is a compilation album and box set recorded by American rock band the *Beach Boys*, released on October 31, 2011 by Capitol Records. The set is the follow-up to _The Pet Sounds Sessions_ (1997), this time focusing on the abandoned recordings from the band's unfinished 1966-1967 album _Smile_. It features comprehensive session highlights and outtakes, with the first 19 tracks comprising a hypothetical version of the completed _Smile_ album.

The compilation is the first and only package devoted to the 1960s _Smile_ recordings originally produced by *Brian Wilson*, arriving after decades of public anticipation and numerous false starts. The project was led primarily by audio engineers *Alan Boyd*, *Mark Linett*, and Capitol A&R director *Dennis Wolfe*, with Wilson acting as a remote supervisor, assisting the engineers with some mixing decisions. Previously, Wilson had completed a solo album based on _Smile_ in 2004, which Boyd, Linett, and Wolfe used as a blueprint for _The Smile Sessions_.










That this record did not appear in 1967 when it was conceived and recorded is one of the great tragedies of Pop/Rock music history.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Creeque Alley: The History Of The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> _Screamin' and Hollerin' the Blues: The Worlds of Charley Patton_
> Charley Patton and contemporaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curated by *John Fahey*, and released on his imprint Revenant Records in 2001, this boxed set of Charley Patton's music took approximately two years to complete and represents the best quality collection of Patton's art.
> 
> This collection, lovingly produced, is out of print but is well worth the expense for fans of Early Blues.


I've got this three-disc set which was also released in 2001.










I don't object to the poor sound quality even though these particular tracks were allegedly cleaned up as much as they possibly could be at that time (I'm assuming that in Patton's case the original masters were lost long ago so the engineers had no other choice but to work with surviving 78s) - the pops and crackles and whatever else gives the whole thing an eerie otherworldliness which if anything makes the music sound even more potent. It's almost as if Patton is singing and playing from beyond the grave.


----------



## SanAntone

elgars ghost said:


> I've got this three-disc set which was also released in 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't object to the poor sound quality even though these particular tracks were allegedly cleaned up as much as they possibly could be at that time (I'm assuming that in Patton's case the original masters were lost long ago so the engineers had no other choice but to work with surviving 78s) - the pops and crackles and whatever else gives the whole thing an eerie otherworldliness which if anything makes the music sound even more potent. It's almost as if Patton is singing and playing from beyond the grave.


I a sure you have the bulk of Patton's recordings, which is what is important.

The set I posted is luxuriously done, and came with John Fahey's Patton biography, which is otherwise hard to find. It also has exhaustive notes and one disc is devoted to interviews with contemporaries of Patton talking about him and their work with him. Robert Johnson gets most of the buzz regarding Early Blues, but Charley Patton, who was active a decade earlier than Johnson is really the King of the Delta Blues, IMO.

This is not to take anything away from Robert Johnson, his work is amazing. But to highlight how important Patton was, and his impact certainly extended to Johnson along with all of the acoustic Delta Blues singers of the 20s and 30s.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> I a sure you have the bulk of Patton's recordings, which is what is important.
> 
> The set I posted is luxuriously done, and came with John Fahey's Patton biography, which is otherwise hard to find. It also has exhaustive notes and one disc is devoted to interviews with contemporaries of Patton talking about him and their work with him. Robert Johnson gets most of the buzz regarding Early Blues, but Charley Patton, who was active a decade earlier than Johnson is really the King of the Delta Blues, IMO.
> 
> This is not to take anything away from Robert Johnson, his work is amazing. But to highlight how important Patton was, and his impact certainly extended to Johnson along with all of the acoustic Delta Blues singers of the 20s and 30s.


All sounds well worthwhile. I wonder who has current rights to the set since John Fahey's death?


----------



## SanAntone

elgars ghost said:


> All sounds well worthwhile. I wonder who has current rights to the set since John Fahey's death?


Revenant Records still has the rights. But once their issues go out of print (they notoriously only issue a few thousand copies) they don't re-issue them. Or at least I've not known them to do so.


----------



## SanAntone

*Hendrix in the West* (released posthumously in 1972)



> The album tracks are split between those recorded in 1969 by the Jimi Hendrix Experience with bassist Noel Redding and drummer Mitch Mitchell and in 1970 with Billy Cox and Mitchell during The Cry of Love Tour.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Last Waltz* was a concert by the Canadian-American rock group *The Band*, held on American Thanksgiving Day, November 25, 1976, at Winterland Ballroom in San Francisco. The Band was joined by more than a dozen special guests, including their previous employers Ronnie Hawkins and Bob Dylan as well as Paul Butterfield, Bobby Charles, Eric Clapton, Neil Diamond, Dr. John, Joni Mitchell, Van Morrison, Ringo Starr, Muddy Waters, Ronnie Wood, and Neil Young.










Timely.


----------



## Rogerx

Supernatural
Album by Santana


----------



## Kevin Pearson

It's taken me several listens but I have come to really love the YES CD called The Quest. The official release is a little less than 50 minutes and I think the flow of the songs is very good. Perhaps it could have used a bit more rockier tunes but each song is well-conceived and offer some nice moments. This CD really does require several listens because my first impression was meh but I have come to actually love the album. It also has three bonus tracks on a separate CD. It was probably a smart decision not to include these three songs as part of the main album. It's not that they are bad but just not as strong of songs as the eight that make up the main CD. If you like YES I say give it a try just don't judge it by their past glories of 40 years ago. It's unfair to even think that they could ever create another Close to the Edge or Fragile. Just enjoy them for where they are now and set aside your preconceived notions and prejudices and you just might come to love this album too.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

*Brian Wilson Reimagines Gershwin* is the eighth studio album by *Brian Wilson*, released on August 17, 2010 by Walt Disney Records as part of the Disney Pearl Series. The album consists of covers of ten *George* and *Ira Gershwin* songs, bookended by passages from _Rhapsody in Blue_, along with two new songs completed from unfinished Gershwin fragments by Wilson and band member Scott Bennett.


----------



## Art Rock

Chemtrails over the Country Club, the seventh studio album by American singer-songwriter Lana Del Rey, released on March 19, 2021. I completely missed that this album was released - thanks to the local library I can catch up.


----------



## fbjim

Brian Eno - Third Uncle




One of those times that Eno was so ahead of the curve that it's flabbergasting. The amount of post-punk and 80s indie (like Bauhaus or Gang of Four, especially) that sounds like this is remarkable - especially since this was done well pre-punk, in 1974.

I especially love how the two lead guitars drop out of sync - almost a minimalist phase-like effect.


----------



## pianozach

*It's Wednesday. I'm a Boomer. Here's Ten Songs*

*Mr. Shanti - The Spell; The Inner Mystical Freedom of Human Being (2016)

Beatles - Because (Anthology version) (1969)
Donovan - Do You Hear Me Now/The War Drags On (1965)

Kasim Sulton's Utopia - Love with a Thinker (live 2018)
Kasim Sulton - This Must Be Love (1982)

Paul McCartney - I Will (live 2005) 
Ed Sheeran - Shape of You (2017)

Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song (2011)
Bruno Mars - Grenade (2010)
Bruno Mars - Locked Out Of Heaven (2012)*


----------



## fbjim

Harry Nilsson - Jump Into The Fire




I wonder - how many people first came to know of this song because of its use in "that" sequence in Goodfellas?


----------



## Rogerx

Cloud Nine

Album by The Temptations


----------



## Malx

SanAntone said:


> *Hendrix in the West* (released posthumously in 1972)


Love the version of Red House on this album.


----------



## Malx

An album that is maybe not regarded as one of the bands best but it still is a pretty fine collection of Steely Dan cuts. First listen through for at least five years.


----------



## SanAntone

*Lou Reed*: _Berlin_

Side one
"Berlin" - 3:23
"Lady Day" - 3:40
"Men of Good Fortune" - 4:37
"Caroline Says I" - 3:57
"How Do You Think It Feels" - 3:42
"Oh, Jim" - 5:13

Side two
"Caroline Says II" - 4:10
"The Kids" - 7:55
"The Bed" - 5:51
"Sad Song" - 6:55










Lou Reed - vocals, acoustic guitar
Bob Ezrin - piano, Mellotron, arrangement
Steve Hunter - electric guitar
Dick Wagner - electric guitar, backing vocals
Jack Bruce - bass guitar except "Lady Day" & "The Kids"
Aynsley Dunbar - drums except "Lady Day" & "The Kids"
Steve Winwood - Hammond organ, harmonium
Michael Brecker - tenor saxophone
Randy Brecker - trumpet
Tony Levin - bass guitar on "The Kids"
B. J. Wilson - drums on "Lady Day" & "The Kids"
Allan Macmillan - piano on "Berlin"
Gene Martynec - acoustic guitar, synthesizer and vocal arrangement on "The Bed", bass guitar on "Lady Day"
Jon Pierson - bass trombone
Blue Weaver - piano on "Men of Good Fortune"
Steve Hyden, Elizabeth March, Dick Wagner, Lou Reed - choir


----------



## starthrower




----------



## fbjim

Underworld - Rez/Cowgirl (Live, 1996 Reading Festival)




This is the Deep Purple - Made In Japan - Highway Star (Live), or Janis Joplin at the Monterrey Pop Festival of dance music.


----------



## pianozach

*Friday's Boomer 10-track Playlist*

Bruno Mars - It Will Rain (2011)
James Arthur - Train Wreck (2016)
Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are (2010)

Flares - Foot Stompin' (1961)

Paul McCartney - Stranglehold (1986)
Paul McCartney - Good Times Coming/Feel The Sun (1986)
Paul McCartney - Talk More Talk (1986)

Le Grand Kallé et l'African Jazz - Mbombo Ya Tshimbalanga (1962)
The Tornados - Telstar (1962)
The Beatles - Love Me Do (1962)


----------



## fbjim

Malx said:


> An album that is maybe not regarded as one of the bands best but it still is a pretty fine collection of Steely Dan cuts. First listen through for at least five years.


I adore the title track. I'm not the world's biggest Aja fan, but always loved this one.


----------



## Art Rock

Last year around this time for many weeks I was listening exclusively to pop/rock albums from my collection to determine which ones I liked best (about 550 in total). One of the pleasant surprises was that I liked many Steely Dan much more than I remembered. Five of them made my list including The Royal Scam.


----------



## SanAntone

_*Ramones*_ is the debut studio album by American punk rock band *Ramones*, released on April 23, 1976 by Sire Records.










Joey Ramone - lead vocals
Johnny Ramone - guitar
Dee Dee Ramone - bass guitar, backing vocals, co-lead vocals in "53rd & 3rd"
Tommy Ramone - drums, backing vocals on "I Don't Wanna Walk Around with You", "Chain Saw" and "Judy Is A Punk", associate producer


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## starthrower

2004


----------



## SanAntone

*Karla Bonoff Live*










One of the best songwriters to come along.


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower

Re-mixed studio album


----------



## SanAntone

_*Out of Our Heads*_ is the 3rd British and 4th American studio album by Rolling Stones, released in two editions with different covers and track listings. In the US, London Records released it on 30 July 1965, while Decca Records released its UK edition on 24 September 1965.










Mick Jagger 
Keith Richards 
Brian Jones 
Bill Wyman 
Charlie Watts

Additional personnel:
Jack Nitzsche - percussion, piano (on "Satisfaction"), organ (on "Cry to Me"), harpsichord (on "Play with Fire")
Phil Spector - tuned-down electric guitar (on "Play with Fire")
Ian Stewart - piano, marimba (on "Good Times")



> As with the prior two albums, it consists mostly of covers of American blues, soul and rhythm and blues songs, though the group wrote some of their own material for this album (4 out of the 12 tracks on the UK version, and 6 out of 12 for the USA version). The American version contains "(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction", which would be the band's first number one US hit, and would go on to top the charts in 10 other countries, including the band's native UK, and being ranked as the second greatest song of all time by Rolling Stone.


----------



## Rogerx

Murmur
Album by R.E.M.


----------



## SanAntone

*Sondheim Sings*, Vol. 1: 1962-72










_*Sondheim Sings*_, Vol. 2: 1946-1960












> Imagine yourself sitting in Stephen Sondheim's living room as he sits at the piano and sings 19 of his songs, some still in the gestational stage. That's the gist of Sondheim Sings, Vol. 1: 1962-1972, the first installment of what promises to be a large collection of private recordings Sondheim made "for fun" at the home of a friend. Naturally they're from shows relatively early in Sondheim's career, such as Company, Follies, A Funny Thing..., Anyone Can Whistle, and A Little Night Music. But just because the songs were written for those shows doesn't mean they made the final cut, so the selections range from the ultra-familiar "Send in the Clowns" and "Broadway Baby" to the less-familiar "Pleasant Little Kingdom," "Marry Me a Little," and "Love Is in the Air." Of course anyone who's the least bit versed in Sondheim song collections probably already knows "Marry Me a Little" and other such fare, but more rare is "No, Mary Ann" (from a never-produced movie called The Thing of It Is), "Truly Content" (a single song from The World of Jules Feiffer), and "The Lame, the Halt and the Blind" (cut from Anyone Can Whistle). A further element of interest is that some of the songs are different from their final stage versions. The changes are minor--a word here, a line there--but they offer a glimpse into Sondheim's working process. The beautiful booklet reprints all the lyrics as sung here, with notations for where they were eventually changed and to what. It also includes historic photos and detailed notes by Sondheim archivist Peter E. Jones.
> 
> And how is Sondheim the performer? Broadway fans are well aware that performances by songwriters can be valued for their insight and passion, but not necessarily their beauty. There's a 1971 quote from Sondheim: "For those of you who have not had the pleasure of hearing my voice before, I tend to sing very loud, usually off-pitch and always write in keys that are just out of my range." That's a self-deprecating exaggeration, but it's probably best said that Sondheim is a good pianist who as a singer won't make anyone forget Barbara Cook. Sondheim Sings is a product of PS Classics' non-profit wing, and proceeds from the recording will go to Young Playwrights Inc., which Sondheim founded to support playwrights under 18. --David Horiuchi


----------



## SanAntone

*Dave Alvin* - _King of California_


----------



## Malx

*Safe As Milk - Captain Beefheart.*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KevinJS

Dream Theater - A View From The Top Of the World


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Sondheim Album


----------



## pianozach

*Playlist. 10. Random. Saturday Night.*

John Barry Orchestra - _*Theme from Dr. No*_ (1962)
John Williams - _*Cavatina*_ (Stanley Myers)

National Philharmonic Orchestra/Leopold Stokowski - _*Danse Macabre*_ (Camille Saint-Saëns) (1875)
South German Philharmonic Orchestra/Hanspeter Gmur - _*Aquarium*_ from Le Carnaval des Animaux (Camille Saint-Saëns) (1886)
Pro Musica Orchestra Vienna/Ferdinand Roth - _*The Cuckoo in the Depths of the Woods*_ from Le Carnaval des Animaux (Camille Saint-Saëns) (1886)

Jethro Tull - *The Third Hoorah* (1974)
Jethro Tull - _*Part of the Machine*_ (1987)
Jethro Tull - _*Flying Colours*_ (1982)
Jethro Tull - _*Sparrow on the Schoolyard Wall*_ (1991)
Phil Collins - _*Thru These Walls*_ (1982)


----------



## KevinJS

Liquid Tension Experiment 3


----------



## KevinJS

Celebrating Jon Lord


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Chemtrails over the Country Club, the seventh studio album by American singer-songwriter Lana Del Rey, released on March 19, 2021. I completely missed that this album was released - thanks to the local library I can catch up.


Second spin almost done. Still have not made my mind up about this one. A bit of a change of direction for her (which is always interesting), but singing in a falsetto voice on some tracks takes getting used to (especially on the album opener).


----------



## fbjim

Brian Eno - Put a Straw Under Baby




The strange orchestral timbre comes from the Portsmouth Sinfonia, the gimmick of which was that it was made of (mostly) actual musicians playing instruments they had no familiarity with.


----------



## SanAntone

*SONDHEIM: A CELEBRATION AT CARNEGIE HALL - JUNE 10, 1992*










"Twenty years after the Musical Tribute, which first brought together many of the stars who had appeared in a Stephen Sondheim show, _Sondheim: A Celebration at Carnegie Hall_ became another resounding tribute to the composer's genius, with an impressive array of name performers contributing their talent for an evening that remains unique in the annals of the musical theatre. When all is said and done, the night of June 10, 1992, at Carnegie Hall is one of the most extraordinary musical events ever recorded." (Masterworks Broadway)


----------



## Rogerx

Graceland
Album by Paul Simon


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Red Terror said:


>


How do you rate the performances on this album compared to those on 'Radical Action To Unseat The Hold Of Monkey Mind'?


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

Red Terror said:


>


This is a beautiful recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Baez - Songbird


----------



## SanAntone

*Islands* is the fourth studio album by English band *King Crimson*, released in December 1971 on the record label Island. _Islands_ is the only studio album to feature the 1971-1972 touring line-up of *Robert Fripp*, *Mel Collins*, *Boz Burrell* and *Ian Wallace*. This would be the last album before an entirely new group would record the trilogy of _Larks' Tongues in Aspic_, _Starless and Bible Black_ and _Red_ between 1973-1974. This is also the last album to feature the lyrics of co-founding member *Peter Sinfield*.


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## starthrower

I'm not a big fan of tribute albums, especially in the rock genre, but this is one of the exceptions. A collection of classic tunes performed by some legendary artists.


----------



## SanAntone

_*Trespass*_ is the second studio album by *Genesis*, released in October 1970.










I am definitely a Peter Gabriel era Genesis fan, after his departure I lost interest in the band.

"Phil Collins"


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> "Phil Collins"


...and Steve Hackett are two of the reasons their next five albums are phenomenal.


----------



## SanAntone

_*Secret World Live*_ is the second live album and tenth album overall by *Peter Gabriel*, released in 1994.


----------



## SanAntone

_*Fear of Music*_ is the third studio album by *Talking Heads*, released on August 3, 1979, by Sire Records.


----------



## starthrower

My third listen to this one. A solid collection of tunes but the sound is very familiar to some of his solo stuff from the 1980s.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty awesome  Chelsea Wolfe with Converge.


----------



## SanAntone

_Speak for Yourself _(Deluxe Version)
*Imogen Heap*










*Imogen Heap* is fantastic. I first heard her as part of the group *Frou Frou* and loved her voice and phrasing. Her writing is excellent; a very talented musician.


----------



## pianozach

*Random 10-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Evening*

Julee Cruise - The Nightingale (1989)
Alexei Lubimov - [Mozart] Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, K. 279: I. Allegro (2018/1774)
Genesis - Firth of Fifth (1973)

Beatles - Within You Without You (1967)
Rick Wakeman - Jane Seymour (1973)
Yes - Almost Like Love (1987)
Helen Merrill - Black Is the Color of My True Love's Hair (1957)

Supertramp - Child of Vision (1979)
Joe Jackson and Todd Rundgren - While My Guitar Gently Weeps (live 2005)
Todd Rundgren and Utopia - Healer (live 1981)


----------



## pianozach

Gothos said:


> View attachment 161668
> 
> ...........


I always loved *Uriah Heep*'s *The Magician's Birthday*, and their previous release *Demons and Wizards*.

Something special about those two releases that they never matched afterwards, although *Ken Hensley*'s *Proud Words On a Dusty Shelf* came close.


----------



## Rogerx

This Is Matt Monro


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

*KING CRIMSON*: _Larks' Tongues In Aspic_ (1973)










A response to _Close to the Edge_?


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> *Islands* is the fourth studio album by English band *King Crimson*, released in December 1971._This is also the last album to feature the lyrics of co-founding member *Peter Sinfield*_.


At least one good thing came about as a result of the collapse of the _Islands_ line-up, then.

EDIT: Make that good two things - the formation of the next line-up.


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> _Speak for Yourself _(Deluxe Version)
> *Imogen Heap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imogen Heap* is fantastic. I first heard her as part of the group *Frou Frou* and loved her voice and phrasing. Her writing is excellent; a very talented musician.


Adele, and Taylor Swift get all the attention and make millions but Heap is a superior artist who gets overlooked.


----------



## SanAntone

_*Sandinista!*_ is the fourth studio album by the *Clash*. It was released on 12 December 1980 as a triple album containing 36 tracks, with 6 songs on each side.


----------



## regenmusic

BAKERY Rock Mass For Love 1971 PERTH WA

I saw it was thread 1666 so need to break the spell.


----------



## starthrower

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Bennett & Lady Gaga 
Love For Sale (Limited Deluxe Edition


----------



## Red Terror

Malx said:


> How do you rate the performances on this album compared to those on 'Radical Action To Unseat The Hold Of Monkey Mind'?


The performances are different but the quality level remains high for both sets. I'd say you can't go wrong with either, but I do prefer 2021's rendition of Starless.


----------



## SanAntone

_Yessongs_
*YES*


----------



## starthrower

2020 Aum Fidelity

William Parker-double bass, Gerald Cleaver-drums, Ava Mendoza-guitar


----------



## fbjim

Not a jazz guy, but, y'know, it's the holiday season.

I once took off the basic christmas playlist at my workplace (mostly the standard pop ones, like Mariah Carey, Bruce Springsteen, the Phil Spector album, et al) and replaced it with instrumental stuff like this and John Fahey, and borderline was nominated for a Medal of Honor by coworkers. As lovely as "Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)" is, you don't want to hear it ten times a day for three weeks.


----------



## pianozach

fbjim said:


> View attachment 161727
> 
> Not a jazz guy, but, y'know, it's the holiday season.
> 
> I once took off the basic christmas playlist at my workplace (mostly the standard pop ones, like Mariah Carey, Bruce Springsteen, the Phil Spector album, et al) and replaced it with instrumental stuff like this and John Fahey, and borderline was nominated for a Medal of Honor by coworkers. As lovely as "Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)" is, you don't want to hear it ten times a day for three weeks.


My wife works retail, and the Xmas Music is already playing. She was a bit miffed that she'd hear the same songs three times during a single shift.


----------



## starthrower

2004

Independent release from the British bass player.


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

*Sondheim*: _Pacific Overtures_









Music and lyrics by Stephen Sondheim, and a book by John Weidman.

_Set in 19th-century Japan, it tells the story of the country's westernization starting in 1853, when American ships forcibly opened it to the rest of the world. The story is told from the point of view of the Japanese, and focuses in particular on the lives of two friends who are caught in the change.

Sondheim wrote the score in a quasi-Japanese style of parallel 4ths and no leading tone. He did not use the pentatonic scale; the 4th degree of the major scale is represented from the opening number through the finale, as Sondheim found just five pitches too limiting. The music contrasts Japanese contemplation ("There is No Other Way") with Western ingenuousness ("Please Hello") while over the course of the 127 years, Western harmonies, tonality and even lyrics are infused into the score. The score is generally considered to be one of Sondheim's most ambitious and sophisticated efforts. _ (Wikipedia)


----------



## SanAntone

*Sondheim*: _A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum_ 
1962 Original Broadway Cast Recording: Zero Mostel, John Carradine, Raymond Walburn, Jack Gilford, David Burn, Ruth Kobart, Preshy Marker, Ronald Holgate










I am getting out all my old vinyl recordings of the shows.


----------



## SanAntone

*Stephen Sondheim*: _Anyone Can Whistle_ 
1964 Original Broadway Cast Recording
Angela Lansbury, Lee Remick


----------



## SanAntone

*The Brill Building Sound*










For anyone interested, as I am, in the history of popular songwriting this box is mandatory.

Having done it in some capacity for over 30 years, the image of a pair of anonymous songwriters sitting in a cramped, windowless, office with nothing but a piano, a table, a yellow legal pad, and an ashtray, trading lines and musical phrases, like hitting a ping-pong ball back and forth - it is a magic box.


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> *Sondheim*: _A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum_
> 1962 Original Broadway Cast Recording: Zero Mostel, John Carradine, Raymond Walburn, Jack Gilford, David Burn, Ruth Kobart, Preshy Marker, Ronald Holgate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting out all my old vinyl recordings of the shows.


I've seen this one I believe it was London, still smiling when I think about it.


----------



## Rogerx

Bing At Christmas
Back to reality.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Dmitriyevich

The Very Best of Enya


----------



## SanAntone

*Lennon *- _Plastic Ono Band_


----------



## SanAntone

*Gentle Giant* - _In a Glass House_


----------



## SanAntone

_*Just Across the River*_ is the twelfth album by American singer-songwriter *Jimmy Webb*, released in June 2010 by Koch Records. The album features thirteen classic Jimmy Webb tunes performed by Webb with guest appearances by friends, collaborators, admirers, and fellow recording artists *Linda Ronstadt*, *Jackson Browne*, *Billy Joel*, *Willie Nelson*, *Glen Campbell,* *Michael McDonald*, *Mark Knopfler*, *J.D. Souther*, *Vince Gill *and *Lucinda Williams*.










Great record by a great songwriter and some other greats.


----------



## regenmusic

Jacob's Ladder - The Prayer

The one and only album from Jacob's Ladder released on the local San Francisco

Powerful song didn't really connect with it at first, sorting through the 250 songs on the magmasunburst xian psych playlist here but now I really like it.


----------



## starthrower

Seven Lines Prayer

Great sounding frame drum and ensemble.


----------



## SanAntone

_*Woody Guthrie Sings Folk Songs*_ is a remastered compilation album of American folk songs sung by legend *Woody Guthrie* accompanied by *Lead Belly*, *Cisco Houston*, *Sonny Terry*, and *Bess Lomax Hawes* originally recorded for Moses Asch in the 1940s and re-released in 1989 by Folkways Records.










Hard Traveling
What Did the Deep Sea Say?
The House of the Rising Sun
900 Miles (Instrumental)
John Henry
Oregon Trail
We Shall Be Free
Dirty Overalls (My Dirty Overhauls)
Jackhammer John
Springfield Mountain
Brown Eyes
Boll Weevil Blues (Boll Weevil)
Guitar Blues (Instrumental)
Will You Miss Me?


----------



## SanAntone

_*On the Rural Route 7609*_ is a box set by rock singer/songwriter *John Mellencamp* that was released on June 15, 2010. The first part of the title refers to the song "Rural Route" (which is included in two versions) from his 2007 album Freedom's Road and the fact that Mellencamp's music and lifestyle have always been very rural in nature, and 7609 references that the set spans Mellencamp's entire recording career from 1976 to 2009.[2] Said Mellencamp in the set's liner notes: "I started making records in '76, and the most recent track on the collection was done in '09. So Rural Route 7609; it's like an address. I thought it sounded cool." (Wikipedia)










John Mellencamp's career took a turn in the late-80s with the record _Big Daddy_ (1989) when he went much more rootsy. He'd been heading in that direction since 1985's _Scarecrow_. Then in the '90s he stripped his sound down even further, centering around his acoustic guitar. His songs took on a folk quality, and I felt he was trying to channel Woody Guthrie.

I always admire an artist who departs from his safe commercial sound seeking more artistic expression. Bravo, John!


----------



## SanAntone

_*Gypsy: A Musical Fable*_ is a 1959 musical with music by *Jule Styne*, lyrics by *Stephen Sondheim*, and a book by *Arthur Laurents*.










The musical contains many songs that became popular standards, including "Everything's Coming Up Roses", "Together (Wherever We Go)", "Small World", "You Gotta Get a Gimmick", "Let Me Entertain You", "All I Need Is the Girl", and "Rose's Turn".

It is frequently considered one of the crowning achievements of the mid-twentieth century's conventional musical theatre art form, often called the book musical. Gypsy has been referred to as the greatest American musical by numerous critics and writers, among them Ben Brantley ("what may be the greatest of all American musicals...") and Frank Rich. Rich wrote that "Gypsy is nothing if not Broadway's own brassy, unlikely answer to King Lear." Theater critic Clive Barnes wrote that "Gypsy is one of the best of musicals..." and described Rose as "one of the few truly complex characters in the American musical." (Wikipedia)

Sondheim managed to work on two landmarks of musical theatre, _West Side Story_ and _Gypsy_. Amazing.


----------



## Jay




----------



## pianozach

*Saturday Morning 10-Song Playlist*

DEVO - *Whip It* (live on "Fridays" 1980)
Kenny Loggins - *Keep the Fire* (live on "Fridays" 1980)
Kim Carnes - *Bette Davis Eyes* (live on "Fridays" 1981)

Stray Cats - *Baby Blue Eyes* (live on "Fridays" 1981)
Stray Cats - *Stray Cat Strut/Rock This Town* (live on "Fridays" 1980)

Manhattan Transfer - *Spies In the Night* (live on "Fridays" 1981)
Manhattan Transfer - *Route 66* (live on "Fridays" 1981)

Pat Benataur - *Hit Me With Your Best Shot* (live on "Fridays" 1980)
Utopia - *Love Alone* (live "An Evening With Utopia) 1983
The Fab Four - *Within You Without You* (live "World's Greatest Tribute Bands"
2017)

*The highlights:* _(and these performances are actually LIVE, not lipsynched renditions)_


----------



## starthrower

Nova Collective: The Further Side

Progressive instrumental quartet. May be of interest to fans of Karcius, Helmet Of Gnats, or Accordo Dei Contrari.


----------



## SanAntone

*Classical Indian Collection* (actually more of a fusion of Indian and Western influences)










Some will complain that this is mis-titled since it is not Indian Classical Music, but it is in reality a very good record.


----------



## SanAntone

_*The Beach Boys in Concert*_










1 Sail On, Sailor
2 Sloop John B
3 The Trader
4 You Still Believe In Me
5 California Girls
6 Darlin'
7 Marcella
8 Caroline, No
9 Leaving This Town
10 Heroes And Villains
11 Funky Pretty
12 Let The Wind Blow
13 Help Me, Rhonda
14 Surfer Girl
15 Wouldn't It Be Nice
16 We Got Love
17 Don't Worry Baby
18 Surfin' U.S.A
19 Good Vibrations
20 Fun, Fun, Fun

Capturing the band with their best live group in 1973.


----------



## SanAntone

*Cat Stevens* - _Mona Bone Jakon_










Cat Stevens - acoustic guitar, classical guitar, keyboards, vocals
Alun Davies - acoustic guitar, backing vocals
John Ryan - double bass
Harvey Burns - drums, percussion
Peter Gabriel - flute on "Katmandu"
Del Newman - strings, arrangements

First of the trilogy of records which were made up of 40 songs written over more than a year while Stevens was convalescing from exhaustion, tuberculosis, and a collapsed lung. When he returned to the studio his sound was very different from the one he had before the break.



> In contrast to his first two albums, these new songs were sparse arrangements; played on acoustic guitars and keyboards and accompanied by a smaller backing band, consisting only of three other performers: second guitarist Alun Davies, bassist John Ryan, and drummer Harvey Burns-and on one song, "Katmandu", Peter Gabriel on the flute. Samwell-Smith also produced the album and brought Stevens a high-fidelity sound that was not as present on his previous releases. Samwell-Smith was one of the early producers in rock to push the lower bass frequencies more prominently into the mix in an attempt to keep up with the new audiophile generation which was embracing larger home speakers and high-end phonographic cartridges. Stevens began to make the transition from pop star to a folk-rock performer, when the term "singer-songwriter" was just being coined.
> 
> The songs themselves were darker in tone: the madrigal-inspired ballad "Lady D'Arbanville" elevated the tragedy of a lost lover (in this case, Stevens' former girlfriend Patti D'Arbanville) to that of a deceased one; "Trouble" was a plea to stave off death. There were also lighter songs; "Pop Star" showcased Stevens' dramatic change in voice by satirising the triviality of celebrity.


----------



## starthrower

2021 Edition Records

Kurt Elling: Superblue, featuring Charlie Hunter on guitar

The first Elling CD I've purchased in 20 years. It's really superb! I'm going to have to backtrack to hear what I've missed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This moves my heart.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## pianozach

Gothos said:


> View attachment 161834
> 
> ...........


Wow. VERY Beatle-y.

Even their name starts with "THE BEA..."


----------



## Roger Knox

Are there any fans of singer-guitarist Mary McCaslin (1946- ) here? Largely based in California; unfortunately, she is has a disabling condition now. She is said by some to be a bridge between the folk revival of the late 1950's-1960's and later singer-songwriter developments. Not sure of that, but her early albums from the 1970's have been favorites of mine since discovering her 15 years ago. She wrote many songs that are on YT -- I especially like Prairie in the Sky and Young Westley. She also sang traditional ones and was no enemy of popular music, recording good versions of numbers by the Beatles and others. Violin and cello are often used in arrangements, and the French horn in Prairie in the Sky is inspired.


----------



## SanAntone

Roger Knox said:


> Are there any fans of singer-guitarist Mary McCaslin (1946- ) here? Largely based in California; unfortunately, she is has a disabling condition now. She is said by some to be a bridge between the folk revival of the late 1950's-1960's and later singer-songwriter developments. Not sure of that, but her early albums from the 1970's have been favorites of mine since discovering her 15 years ago. She wrote many songs that are on YT -- I especially like Prairie in the Sky and Young Westley. She also sang traditional ones and was no enemy of popular music, recording good versions of numbers by the Beatles and others. Violin and cello are often used in arrangements, and the French horn in Prairie in the Sky is inspired.


I wasn't aware that she had written "Prairie in the Sky" which I knew from Tom Russell (Song of the West). I found her on Spotify and there's about 6 albums ranging from 1974-2006. From what I hear (just scratched the surface) she's someone I will enjoy.

:tiphat: Thanks for mentioning her.


----------



## starthrower

Mickey Hart Band: Mysterium Tremendum
2012


----------



## SanAntone

*Lee Wiley Sings the Songs of George & Ira Gershwin*


----------



## Rogerx

Strange Days
Album by The Doors


----------



## Roger Knox

SanAntone said:


> I wasn't aware that she had written "Prairie in the Sky" which I knew from Tom Russell (Song of the West). I found her on Spotify and there's about 6 albums ranging from 1974-2006. From what I hear (just scratched the surface) she's someone I will enjoy.
> 
> :tiphat: Thanks for mentioning her.


And thank you for your message. In later life Mary McCaslin made something of a comeback by getting her recordings reissued and promoted in various collections and formats, and also covered by other artists. And it's a good thing, because it's brought her music to a younger generation as well as to us older ones who missed her the first time around.


----------



## arapinho1

Comus - First Utterance


----------



## starthrower

I received this set yesterday. This is the Verve Italy budget re-issue of the more expensive original box.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> I received this set yesterday. This is the Verve Italy budget re-issue of the more expensive original box.


Is that different from mine?


----------



## starthrower

SanAntone said:


> Is that different from mine?


Same music. It's just a no frills budget priced re-issue from Verve Italy. It's been out for a number of years but recently I've seen it for a cheaper price so I bought it. There's no photos, just an excerpted essay from Dave Gelly's book and track listings.


----------



## bharbeke

Josh Turner's version of "Swing Low, Sweet Chariot" is the best I've heard.






His performance of "Amazing Grace" from the same album is also fantastic.

Finally, I'd like to recommend Gary Hoey's Neon Highway Blues. Most of the first half is just pure ear candy, and I had the rare reaction of wanting to hear the whole thing again before moving on to something else.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maggot Brain by Funkadelic. 50 years old now <3


----------



## SanAntone

_The Light in the Piazza_
*Adam Guettel*












> The Light in the Piazza is a musical with a book by Craig Lucas and music and lyrics by Adam Guettel. Based on the 1960 novella by Elizabeth Spencer, the story is set in the 1950s and revolves around Margaret Johnson, a wealthy Southern woman, and Clara, her daughter, who is developmentally disabled due to a childhood accident. The two spend a summer together in Italy. When Clara falls in love with a young Italian man, Margaret is forced to reconsider not only Clara's future, but her own deep-seated hopes and regrets as well.
> 
> The score breaks from the 21st century tradition of pop music on Broadway by moving into the territory of Neoromantic classical music and opera, with unexpected harmonic shifts and extended melodic structures, and is more heavily orchestrated than most Broadway scores. Many of the lyrics are in Italian or broken English, as many of the characters are fluent only in Italian. (Wikipedia)


----------



## SanAntone

The Smile Sessions










Box Set Contents
- 5 CDs / 2LPs / 2 7" singles
- Three-dimensional shadow box lid featuring the original artwork of Frank Holmes.
- The Box Set measures 13" x 13" x 2.5"

- 60 page case bound book features liner notes by:
- Brian Wilson
- Mike Love
- Al Jardine
- Bruce Johnston
- Frank Holmes
- Peter Reum
- Tom Nolan
- Domenic Priore
- Anecdotes by:
- Marilyn Wilson-Rutherford
- Diane Rovell
- Dean Torrence
- Mark Volman
- Michael Vosse
- David Anderle
- Danny Hutton

- Timeline

- Sessionography

- Lyrics
- Frank Holmes drawings

- Producer's Notes

- More than 60 previously unreleased photos

- Box also contains:
- 6 panel folder holding 5 CDs and singles. Features photos of original session tape boxes.
- 7" vinyl singles
- "Heroes and Villains" in sleeve art
- "Vega-Tables" in sleeve art
- Gatefold 2 LPs
- Features full tracklisting of proposed unfinished album +
- Stereo mixes and session highlights (not available on CDs)
- 12" x 12" booklet created for original release features:
- Photos by Guy Webster
- Drawings by Frank Holmes
- 24" x 36" poster of Frank Holmes cover art


----------



## pianozach

*Boomer 13-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Night*

Utopia - _*Sunburst Finish*_ (live 1977)
Yes - _*Owner Of a Lonely Heart*_ (live 2016)
Utopia - _*Fix Your Gaze*_ (live 1992)
Utopia - _*Just One Victory*_ (live 1992)
Todd Rundgren [feat. Flo & Eddy] - _*Compassion*_ (live)
ARW (Yes feat. Anderson, Rabin, & Wakeman) - _*Lift Me Up*_ (live 1991)

Circa: - _*Brotherhood of Man*_ (2013)
Conspiracy (Chris Squire & Billy Sherwood) - _*Comfortably Numb*_ (2005)
Conspiracy (Chris Squire & Billy Sherwood) - *Cut the Ties* (2013)
Conspiracy (Chris Squire & Billy Sherwood) - *Medley: Days of Wonder/Hold Out Your Hand/You By My Side* (live 2006)
Conspiracy (Chris Squire & Billy Sherwood) - *New World* (2003)

Donovan - *Universal Soldier* (1965)
Donavan - _*I Am the Shaman*_ (2010)


----------



## Rogerx

Beatles The - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club


----------



## SixFootScowl

One of the best Stryper concert videos I have seen, and only one slow number.


----------



## fbjim

SanAntone said:


> The Smile Sessions


If you had to choose, would it be that or the 2004(?) Brian Wilson release? (It has to be the Sessions one for me- the original Beach Boys harmonies are irreplaceable)


----------



## Gothos

Frank Sinatra


----------



## SONNET CLV

Unshelved several of my John Lennon vinyl records today in order to pay a "hearing" tribute to the former Beatles vocalist/guitarist who was murdered on this day 41 years ago. Some of us (including me) are old enough to remember Lennon in the heyday of The Beatles and in the brief aftermath when he worked with the Plastic Ono Band and an assortment of other musicians producing several handfuls of masterworks which will survive as long as rock-n-roll lives: songs like "Imagine", "Mind Games", "Instant Karma", "Power to the People", "Beautiful Boy (Darling Boy)" and "Whatever Gets You Thru the Night", all of which spun by in my listening room this afternoon. And to remember also that tragic day when he was shot to death on the New York street in front of his building of residence, The Dakota.

And now John Lennon has been dead longer than he was ever alive. And we can only sit here and watch the wheels go round and round ... and maybe play some of his music, which I did today.

I turned to vinyl for my listening session, though I have dozens of CDs featuring Lennon's music. I first came to know the music of Lennon (and The Beatles) by way of black vinyl records spun on a turntable. It's still my preferred vehicle for the music by John Lennon. I'm pleased to have quite a selection, including the 8-album box set titled simply _Lennon_:









Which I tapped into today, selecting sides from _Plastic Ono Band_, _Some Time In New York City_, _Mind Games_, and _Walls and Bridges_.

This box doesn't contain every release by Lennon, but I have some of that music on vinyl, too, including _The John Lennon Collection_, a compilation of "15 Greatest Hits". My copy dates back to 1982 but is still in pretty good shape, and I played through it, too.









Feeling in an exploratory mood, I took out an album I haven't heard for some while: _Unfinished Music No. 1: Two Virgins_, my copy in a plain brown-paper cover to hide the nude bodies of John and Yoko, featured on the front and back sleeves of this album.









The music is still mostly strange, and I simply sampled the disc before returning it back to its "anonymous" paper cover. I've had the disc since probably 1969 or so and have only played it a handful of times, never much excited by this particular music. (I also have the _Unfinished Music No.2: Life With The Lions_, my copy a 2016 reissue, and the _Wedding Album_, my copy still unopened, the limited edition 50th anniversary reissue on white vinyl; I'm still awaiting the proper "mood" to tap into this one.)

Side one of _Life With The Lions_, "Cambridge 1969", proved an interesting half-hour diversion:









I ended my Lennon tribute listening session this afternoon with another "old" record, a 1986 pressing of _John Lennon: Live In New York City_.









I selected side two, tracks 3 to 6, featuring (in order) "imagine", "Cold Turkey", Leiber & Stoller's "Hound Dog", and, to end the session, a rousing version of "Give Peace A Chance." I've long enjoyed this "live" album, and it's a poignant irony, I suppose, to end my tribute listening session (on the day of the man's death) with this "live" burst of energy from John Lennon. But this is how I choose to remember the man and the musician, as a very much alive and living consciousness, and that works for me.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SanAntone

_*Brian Wilson*_ is the debut studio album by American musician *Brian Wilson* released in July 1988 on Sire Records.


----------



## Gothos

\]
---------------


----------



## starthrower

Esperanza Spalding: 12 Little Spells
2019 Concord

For me, this is her finest album as far as expressing her personal voice and musical vision. Although the other four I have are all excellent as well.


----------



## Red Terror

I hadn't listened to Lennon's debut album until today and must say that it is exceptionally good. I am on my third spin.


----------



## pianozach

*Boomer 6-Song Playlist for a Thursday Evening*

*Todd Rundgren, feat. Rick Wakeman and Tony Levin* - _*Wish You Were Here*_ (Pink Floyd cover) (2020)

*Donovan* - _*Mellow Yellow*_ (live 1966)
*Yes* - _*The Ancient*_ (1973, Steven Wilson remix 2020)

*Nujabes* - *Luv(sic) Grand Finale * (Instrumental)(2015)
*Jean Michael Jarre* - *Chronology, Pt. 6* (1993)
*Mike Oldfield, feat. Anita Hegerland* - _*Innocent*_ (1989)

This live clip of *Donovan* performing the song live is prior to the studio release of the song.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SanAntone

*The Beatles*: _Let It Be_


----------



## Rogerx

Timeless

Diane Schuur, Stan Getz (tenor saxophone), Dave Grusin (piano), Bill Watrous (trombone), Warren Luening (trumpet), Larry Bunker (vibraphone), Pete Christlieb (tenor saxophone)


----------



## SanAntone

*Brian Wilson* - _I Just Wasn't Made for These Times_


----------



## starthrower

RIP Mike Nesmith.


----------



## SanAntone

_*Spell Songs*_ is a musical evolution of both _The Lost Words & The Lost Spells_ books by acclaimed author *Robert Macfarlane* and award-winning illustrator *Jackie Morris*; creating a listening experience that intersects music, literature, language and art, as a call to reawaken our love of the wild.

The Spell Songs ensemble features the multifaceted talents and collaborative genius of *Karine Polwart*, *Julie Fowlis*, *Seckou Keita*, *Kris Drever*, *Rachel Newton*, *Beth Porter* and *Jim Molyneux* - all renowned musicians in their own right. Together, their music blends a diverse array of sounds from instruments like the kora, electroharp, cello, Indian harmonium and more, which are gorgeously layered with musical and linguistic influences spanning from Orkney to Senegal.

_*The Lost Words: Spell Songs*_










_*Spell Songs II: Let The Light In*_


----------



## starthrower

Click on this one if you're a Ry Cooder fan. It's a terrific live show with a great band. Live in Santa Cruz 1987.


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> West Side Story


I am listening to it too.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> _*Spell Songs*_ is a musical evolution of both _The Lost Words & The Lost Spells_ books by acclaimed author *Robert Macfarlane* and award-winning illustrator *Jackie Morris*; creating a listening experience that intersects music, literature, language and art, as a call to reawaken our love of the wild.
> 
> The Spell Songs ensemble features the multifaceted talents and collaborative genius of *Karine Polwart*, *Julie Fowlis*, *Seckou Keita*, *Kris Drever*, *Rachel Newton*, *Beth Porter* and *Jim Molyneux* - all renowned musicians in their own right. Together, their music blends a diverse array of sounds from instruments like the kora, electroharp, cello, Indian harmonium and more, which are gorgeously layered with musical and linguistic influences spanning from Orkney to Senegal.
> 
> _*The Lost Words: Spell Songs*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Spell Songs II: Let The Light In*_


Thanks for heads up. I just got Karine's own latest. Really good. Saw her at Queen Elizabeth Hall in Edinburgh a few years back. She was superb. Big fan of Julie Fowlis too.


----------



## Gothos

-----------------


----------



## starthrower

1979

Just found this CD in one of my racks. Haven't listened to it since I bought it ages ago. Good songs!


----------



## SanAntone

_*Anthology of American Folk Music*_®
Edited by Harry Smith | Various Artists










Smithsonian Folkways Records:

_The Anthology of American Folk Music_, edited by *Harry Smith* (1923-1991), is one of the most influential releases in the history of recorded sound. Originally issued by Folkways Records in 1952, the _Anthology _brought virtually unknown parts of America's musical landscape recorded in the late 1920s and early 1930s to the public's attention. For more than half a century, the collection has profoundly influenced fans, ethnomusicologists, music historians, and cultural critics; it has inspired generations of popular musicians, including *Bob Dylan*, *Joan Baez*, *Jerry Garcia*, and countless others. Many of the songs included in the _Anthology_ have now become classics, as has Harry Smith's unique "scientific/aesthetic handbook" of song notes and drawings. Reissued by Smithsonian Folkways Recordings in 1997, this deluxe 6-CD collector's boxed set contains a 96-page book featuring Harry Smith's original liner notes and essays by Greil Marcus and other noted writers, musicians, and scholars.



> "[The] Anthology was our bible…. We all knew every word of every song on it, including the ones we hated. They say that in the 19th-century British Parliament, when a member would begin to quote a classical author in Latin the entire House would rise in a body and finish the quote along with him. It was like that." - Dave Van Ronk


This Harry Smith anthology, along with Bob Dylan's _Basement Tapes_, are two collections which document what Greil Marcus called _The Old, Weird America_ - the title for his book on the _Basement Tapes_.


----------



## Rogerx

*Francis Albert Sinatra -Hoboken, New Jersey, 12 december 1915*



Nice 'N' Easy
Frank Sinatra


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Easily sticks to your mind.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Beach Boys* - _The Pet Sounds Sessions_


----------



## Gothos

Formerly of Badfinger.A band that truly experienced the worst side of the record business.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Compositions and keyboards by Stevan Kovacs Tickmayer
Bob Drake: bass
Chris Cutler: drums
Mike Johnson: Guitar


----------



## Rogerx

United
Album by Marvin Gaye en Tammi Terrell


----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gothos said:


> View attachment 162030
> 
> 
> Formerly of Badfinger.A band that truly experienced the worst side of the record business.


The Beatles rooftop concert. I reckon that is Pete Ham next to the guy in the white jacket. Would make sense seeing Badfinger were signed to Apple.


----------



## normy

I play this often in awe.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## KevinJS

Eivør - Slør


----------



## pianozach

*Monday Night 10-Song Boomer Playlist*

*Mike Oldfield* - _*Far Above the Clouds (Timewriter's Big Bag of Secrets)*_ (1999)
*Mike Oldfield* - _*Sentinel*_ (live 2008)
*Mike Oldfield* - *Sailing* (2014)

*Jean-Luc Ponty* - _*Mirage*_ (live 1982)
*Jean-Luc Ponty* - *The Struggle Of the Turtle To the Sea - Part III* (1977)
*Jean-Luc Ponty* - _*Nostalgia*_ (1983) 
*Jean-Luc Ponty* - _*Egocentric Molecules*_ (1978)

*Chris Squire* - _*Hold Out Your Hand / You By My Side*_ (1975)
*World Trade* - _*The Evolution Song*_ (1995)
*Yes* - _*I'm Running*_ (1987)


----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Socie

Album by the Kinks


----------



## SanAntone

Jay said:


>


Is this a movie? Is it a greatest hits compilation? I can't find anything by searching since the title includes the same words as as his original trio and first album.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Is this a movie? Is it a greatest hits compilation? I can't find anything by searching since the title includes the same words as as his original trio and first album.


It appears to be a colored vinyl LP. The photo is a bit too blurry to see the tracks clearly, but it appears that track 4 is "Wild Thing".

It's the soundtrack to the movie "Experience".

I did find this listed on Ebay for $14.99 up to $39.99. Description: JIMI HENDRIX ORIGINAL SOUND TRACK EXPERIENCE Lp RECORD GATEFOLD UK 1971

Label:	Ember Records - NR 5057
Also distributed by Polydor and Vogue Records

However, THESE only have TWO tracks per side. The one pictured here has five tracks on the side shown.


----------



## Jay

pianozach said:


> It's the soundtrack to the movie "Experience".
> 
> 1971
> 
> Label: Ember Records - NR 5057


This ^^^^ is the original LP I have, in addition to the follow-up _More Experience_ on the same label.

The photo I chose was just the first one I came across; I don't know what it shows.

I don't believe the film was ever released.


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> It appears to be a colored vinyl LP. The photo is a bit too blurry to see the tracks clearly, but it appears that track 4 is "Wild Thing".
> 
> It's the soundtrack to the movie "Experience".
> 
> I did find this listed on Ebay for $14.99 up to $39.99. Description: JIMI HENDRIX ORIGINAL SOUND TRACK EXPERIENCE Lp RECORD GATEFOLD UK 1971
> 
> Label:	Ember Records - NR 5057
> Also distributed by Polydor and Vogue Records
> 
> However, THESE only have TWO tracks per side. The one pictured here has five tracks on the side shown.





Jay said:


> This ^^^^ is the original LP I have, in addition to the follow-up _More Experience_ on the same label.
> 
> The photo I chose was just the first one I came across; I don't know what it shows.
> 
> I don't believe the film was ever released.


Thanks. I think it is helpful to provide some information about what your posting, i.e. if you care if people are interested or not. If not, why bother posting in the first place.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## starthrower

The Beatles: white album


----------



## SanAntone

Earlier today:

_The Centennial Collection_
*Robert Johnson*










All 42 of his existing recordings, remastered in the best sound I've heard.


----------



## pianozach

*Bolero*. _*Reversed*_.

Is it still Classical music if I play it backwards?


----------



## Rogerx

Brian Wilson

At my piano


----------



## Jay

Gothos said:


> View attachment 162083
> ----------


----------



## Jay




----------



## Malx

*VDGG - House With No Door*

A track that was often played late in the evening in a number of the student flats I visited in my youth.


----------



## RollOvaMozart

I am listening to Friday Night in San Francisco









which. I'd say, has jousting guitar interplay with no match. My listening ranges from Adams to Zemlinsky and Abba to ZZ Top which might seem to indicate one of indiscriminate taste BUT you have to have a lot of stuff in your cupboard before referencing an opinion on what is or isn't good even though that view still remains 'the eye, or rather ear, of the beholder' ;-)


----------



## RollOvaMozart

There is a new VDGG Charisma Years remaster set which I can vouch for as worthy albeit not cheap at almost £140 BUT for 17 CDs and 3 BluRays covering the 8 albums from 1970-78. I came to know VDGG with Godbluff, Still Life, World Record then Quiet Zone etc when the group were just VDG then explored earlier stuff and this new set offers a lot of extra stuff including 5.1 mixes which actually suit the material imho.


----------



## RollOvaMozart

I wonder what your opinion on this was as I really didn't like it BUT feel I need to listen to it a couple more times to get used to a sound removed from the original Beach Boys recordings


----------



## Rogerx

Piper At The Gates Of Dawn, Pink Floyd


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Night 11-Song Playlist*

*Jethro Tull* - _With You There To Help Me_ (1970)
*George Harrison* - _Here Comes the Moon_ (1979)

*Circa:* - _Valley Of the Windmill_ (2016)
*Spock's Beard* - _To Breathe Another Day_ (2018)

*Jefferson Starship* - _Stranger_ (1981)

*Downes Braide Association* - _Vanity_ (2015)
*Yes* - _To the Moment_ (2019)
*Downes Braide Association* - _Your Heart Will Find the Way_ (2021)
*Mocusmisi, Becher, and Holubecz feat. Laszlo Endl* [ELP Cover Band] - _Allegro Barbaro/The Barbarian_ (2013)
*Melanie Mau & Martin Schnella* [Chris Squire Tribute] - _Onward_ (2015)
*Alan White, feat. Jon Anderson and Steve Howe* - _Spring-Song of Innocence_ (1976)


----------



## Malx

RollOvaMozart said:


> There is a new VDGG Charisma Years remaster set which I can vouch for as worthy albeit not cheap at almost £140 BUT for 17 CDs and 3 BluRays covering the 8 albums from 1970-78. I came to know VDGG with Godbluff, Still Life, World Record then Quiet Zone etc when the group were just VDG then explored earlier stuff and this new set offers a lot of extra stuff including 5.1 mixes which actually suit the material imho.


I am aware of the box you mention in fact although I have the early discs in my collection I streamed 'House' via Qobuz so was listening to the remaster from the box. I posted link to youtube for readers ease, I rarely listen on youtube as the quality isn't as good as the Qobuz stream.

Currently listening to VDGG - My Room (Waiting For Wonderland) again the 2021 remaster via Qobuz.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Piper At The Gates Of Dawn, Pink Floyd


I love this album - one of the great debuts, I think. Back in the day I tried to get numerous schoolfriends into the early albums but in the main their appreciation of Pink Floyd seemed only to begin with _Echoes_ - anything prior to 1971 went totally over their heads, unfortunately.


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## SanAntone

Gothos said:


> View attachment 162131
> 
> .............


Great songwriter - good to see him appear here.


----------



## fbjim

David Bowie - Warsawza




I was a bit quizzical when a major publication named this (David Bowie's "Low") the best album of the 1970s, but I'm coming around.

Eno/Bowie and Kraftwerk were just on a different level when it came to the 1970s, at least outside the R+B/funk sphere.


----------



## starthrower

Released in 2000


----------



## Jay

Malx said:


> *VDGG - House With No Door*
> 
> A track that was often played late in the evening in a number of the student flats I visited in my youth.


One of those "student flats" (we called them "dorms") may have been mine.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence
by Dream Theater


----------



## SanAntone

*McCartney*


----------



## starthrower

Joy To The World played in 5/8 and 9/8. Sounds pretty nice!


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Gothos

SanAntone said:


> Great songwriter - good to see him appear here.


Nice to meet another fan."Indians,Cowboys,Horses and Dogs" is probably my favourite Tom Russell album.


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Blue Banisters is the eighth studio album by American singer-songwriter Lana Del Rey, one of my favourite artists of this century. First spin, so too soon for a clear evaluation, but I definitely like what I hear, although a bit more variety in atmosphere would maybe have been preferable.





Art Rock said:


> Chemtrails over the Country Club, the seventh studio album by American singer-songwriter Lana Del Rey, released on March 19, 2021. I completely missed that this album was released - thanks to the local library I can catch up.


I have not played much non-classical the past few weeks, but these two albums have been on rotation. In contrast to the critics, I am not that impressed with Chemtrails over the Country Club, but Blue Banisters is really very good,.


----------



## Flamme

How I feel lately...


----------



## jim prideaux

Have ( fortunately) known John Cale's album Paris 1919 since my early teens.

Now listening to it for the first time in a while....and am reminded just how good it is!

Smiling!

Similar effect to listening to the additional box set of concerts that came out a few years ago 'Its too late to stop now'-Van the Man.....whatever reservations anyone might have about him now he really did make some superb stuff in the early to mid 70's
So have been listening to that lot in the car......

Caravan!....has there ever been a more uplifting song!


----------



## starthrower

2001 Cryptogramophone Records

Jeff Gauthier plays acoustic & electric violins


----------



## Flamme

Cold winds blow through my soul...


----------



## Jay

Exquisite songwriting, excellently executed:


----------



## Flamme

I have to be in a very special mood for this...


----------



## SanAntone

_Long Time Passing_: *Kronos Quartet and Friends Celebrate Pete Seeger*


----------



## Rogerx

The Kick Inside
by Kate Bush


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Flamme

The saga continues...


----------



## pmsummer

WRITTEN IN THE STARS
*Bill Charlap Trio*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Rogerx

Endless Summer
Album by The Beach Boys


----------



## starthrower

David Torn
Tim Berne
Craig Taborn
Tom Rainey


----------



## starthrower

Groovy stuff! And very well recorded.


----------



## SanAntone

Wu Fei & Abigail Washburn - "The Roving Cowboy / Avarguli


----------



## starthrower

2015

Sanguine Hum: Now We Have Light 2 CD

Love these guys! Very melodic prog/pop/rock with a focus on songwriting and a great sound.


----------



## Barbebleu

ISB - The Hangman’s Beautiful Daughter. Still a joy to listen to 50+ years later. Music - life’s time machine!


----------



## Jay

Perfect for Christmas!


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist*

Genesis - Unquiet Slumbers for the Sleepers.../...In That Quiet Earth (1976)

Jade Warrior - Land of the Warrior (1976)
Jade Warrior - The Last Question (1976)
Jade Warrior - Clouds 1 (1974)

Laurence Mason - Golden Brown (Dave Brubeck tribute) (2020)

Jade Warrior - Way of the Sun (1978)
Jade Warrior - Quba (1974)

Peter Gabriel - Shaking the Tree (1989)

Jade Warrior - Emperor Kite (1976)
Jade Warrior - Memories of a Distant Sea (1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Jim Morrison & The Doors: An American Prayer (1978)


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## starthrower

1977

Bought this one almost 40 years ago and I play it once a year or so.


----------



## starthrower

Norwegian release from a few years back. Features some nice sounding distorted electric piano, mallet percussion, guitar, bass and drums. May appeal to fans of Italian prog, Focus, or other Euro fusion music.


----------



## starthrower

2009 Topic Records


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty in Memphis
album by Dusty Springfield


----------



## SanAntone

_Tell Tale Signs_: the Bootleg Series Vol. 8
*Bob Dylan*


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower

Steve Kuhn: Wisteria
2012 ECM


----------



## fbjim

Somehow, I didn't realize until recently that Paul Johnson, one of the legends of the Chicago house music scene, died this year of COVID-related complications. One of the formative greats of modern dance music.


----------



## pianozach

*Thursday Morning 10-Song Playlist*

*Bryan Adams - Run To You* (1984)
*Jade Warrior - Mountain of Fruit and Flowers* (1974)

*Steve Winwood - Can't Find My Way Home* (live, 2007)
*Beatles - This Boy [isolated vocals] *(1963)

*Seal - I'm Alive* (1994)
*Billy Sherwood, Tony Kaye, Jimmy Haun, Bobby Kimball and Jay Schellen - Changes *[Yes cover] (live, 2011)

*Circa: - Together We Are* (2013)
*Yes - Hearts* (1983)

*The Travelling Wilburys - End Of the Line* (1988)
*Genesis - Squonk* (1976)


----------



## ando

*supposed former infatuation junkie alanis morissette* (1998, maverick)

Haven't listened to this years. Still sounds good (still yelling along ).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Gong!

Escape Control Delete ..........

"A beautiful blue-green planet that we knew............"


----------



## SanAntone

_American Songbook Series_: *Alec Wilder*
Smithsonian Collection Of Recordings










I've got 23 of these CD collections of songwriters from the 30s-60s, and they are excellent.


----------



## SanAntone

_You're Driving Me Crazy_
*Van Morrison* and *Joey DeFrancesco*


----------



## Malx

*Emerson Lake & Palmer - Tarkus*


----------



## Barbebleu

Joanna Newsom - Have One On Me. Wonderful stuff from the exceptionally talented Ms. Newsom.


----------



## Malx

*Emerson Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9 from Brain Salad Surgery*

This was the last ELP album that I connected with.


----------



## Malx

The Floyd album that I believe is often overlooked but for me is a fav'.
If, Summer '68, Fat Old Sun on side two make a great little run of tracks - then disregard Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast, it is what it is!

*Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd*










Is it me or does the chorus of Fat Old Sun almost sound like a Kinks lick.


----------



## Malx

Last music of the day/night.
*For Girls Who Grow Plump In The Night - Caravan.*


----------



## Jay

Manfred Mann Chapter III (_not_ "Do Wah Diddy"!):


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> The Floyd album that I believe is often overlooked but for me is a fav'.
> If, Summer '68, Fat Old Sun on side two make a great little run of tracks - then disregard Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast, it is what it is!
> 
> *Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or does the chorus of Fat Old Sun almost sound like a Kinks lick.


Amen. Follow-up _Meddle_ may be better, but this is the one I prefer by far - there is a satisfying strain of hazy pastoralism running through it.


----------



## ando

Barbebleu said:


> Joanna Newsom - Have One On Me. Wonderful stuff from the exceptionally talented Ms. Newsom.


New to me. Thanks!


----------



## ando

SanAntone said:


> _American Songbook Series_: *Alec Wilder*
> Smithsonian Collection Of Recordings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 23 of these CD collections of songwriters from the 30s-60s, and they are excellent.


Wow, never heard of him and I thought I was fairly well versed with the American Songbook. Thanks. 






*The 36th Annual Alec Wilder Concert* (2021)


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Art Rock

An MP3 CD I burned years ago with over 100 Christmas songs from pop, light rock, and smooth jazz.


----------



## SanAntone

_Fossil Fuel_: The XTC Singles 1977-1992
XTC


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY
_Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
*John Fahey*

_Takoma_


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT NOËLS
_Basque and Galician carols from Spain, medieval Dutch and French carols, and Renaissance tunes by Tilman Susato_
*Maggie Sansone* - hammered dulcimer, direction
Ensemble Galilei
Marcia Diehl - recorder, bowed psaltery, pennywhistle
Jim Brooks - recorder, concertina
Sue Richards - Celtic harp
Carolyn Surrick - treble viol, bass viola da gamba
_with_
Bonnie Rideout - Scottish fiddle
Zan McLeod - cittern, guitar
Ben Harms - hand drums, medieval tambourine
_
Maggie's Music_


----------



## pmsummer

HI-FIDELITY HOLIDAY
_A Holiday Compilation in Stereo_
*Esquivel, Keb' Mo', Cocteau Twins, Dean Martin, Combustible Edison, Leonard Cohen, XTC, El Vez, James Brown, The Alarm, The Temptations, Peggy Lee, Robbie Robertson, The Blue Hawaiians, Bobby Darin*

_Starbucks/EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
*Maddy Prior*
The Carnival Band
_
MHS _via _Saydisc_


----------



## pmsummer

HARK!
*Richard Stoltzman*
Eddie Gomez, Dave Samuels, Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall
Boys Choir of Harlem

_RCA Victor_


----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> *Emerson Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9 from Brain Salad Surgery*
> 
> This was the last ELP album that I connected with.


 I understand that. It seems that they peaked at *BSS*, and just started sliding downhill after that.

*Works*, IMO, failed because the choice of giving each of them a full side failed (even more than Ummagumma failed for Pink Floyd, by given each member only HALF a side). I suspect that it was the eclectic MIX of styles, genres, and arrangements over the course of an album that may have been part of the charm of their albums. It was too much of each . . . I mean . . . an entire piano concerto from Keith, five ballads in a row from Greg. I think that Carl's side succeeded by reflecting that earlier format of diversity. Even the "group" side was a bit weak . . . The *Pirates* "epic" seemed to make the whole subject cartoony and dull.

*Works 2* seemed to me to be merely outtakes and solo outings. It turns out that that was exactly what it was.

And then it was *Love Beach*. Jeez. By the time I got to the good stuff on my first listen, I was so utterly annoyed that I couldn't really enjoy them. In retrospect, _*Canario*_ was excellent, and the _*"Memoirs of . . . "*_ was a very nice, tasteful, and reserved epic.

The *Power of 3*, to me, was annoying as well. I didn't enjoy the timber of the replacement vocalist.

The *Emerson, Lake, and Powell* album wasn't bad, in fact, it was good (although, not "great").

But after *Love Beach* I couldn't bear to buy another album.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Haydn man

Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here
A classic from the 70's


----------



## starthrower

1978 / 2002 CD re-issue










1979 / first CD re-issue 1990

Both of these CD masters sound amazing. And there's not a weak track on either album.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Sunday Evening*

*Yes - Shoot High, Aim Low* (1987)
*Rick Miller - A Promise Worth Making* (2011)
*Spock's Beard - Hiding Out* (2013)
*Yes - Changes* (1983)

*Starcastle - Lady of the Lake *(1976)
*Starcastle - Nova* (1976)
*Starcastle - Fountains* (1977)
*Starcastle - Diamond Song (Deep Is the Light) *(1977) 
*Starcastle - Shine On Brightly* (1978)
*Starcastle - Why Have They Gone* (1978)


----------



## Flamme

Cool r-mix...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

1992


----------



## Jay




----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Gothos

Flamin'Groovies-Supersnazz


----------



## elgar's ghost

Flamme said:


> Cool r-mix...


I wasn't won over, unfortunately - I think a heavy dub version would have worked better in this instance.


----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters With The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

THE TRUMPET CHILD
*Over the Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## pmsummer

WASSAIL! WASSAIL!
*Early American Christmas Music*
Christmas Revels
with _Jean Ritchie_ & _Robert J. Lurtsema_
*John Langstaff* - director

_Revels Records_


----------



## pmsummer

Message 404.............


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Here, My Dear
Album byMarvin Gaye


----------



## SixFootScowl

This whole album, which I just ordered a used copy of today. FULL ALBUM


----------



## pianozach

*Thursday Morning 10-Song Playlist*

Starcastle - _When the Sun Shines At Midnight_ (1978)
Starcastle - _Shine On Brightly_ (Live 1978)
Starcastle - _Lady Of the Lake_ (Live 1978)

They Might be Giants - _Birdhouse In Your Soul_ (1990)
Jethro Tull - _Fylingdale Flyer_ (1980)
Todd Rundgren - _A Dream Goes On Forever_ (Solo Live 2010)
Glass Hammer - _Our Foe Revealed_ (2012)
Jethro Tull - _Reasons For Waiting_ (1969)

Jethro Tull - Serenade To a Cuckoo (1968)
Rick Wakeman - Catherine of Aragon (1973)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listening now, also purchased a copy online.


----------



## Ariasexta

Vicious Games - Yello
Leon Russell and John Mayer "A Song For You"
Tremendous Pain - Yello

All videos, Yello is so lesser known, their music cds are very rare in China, 5-10 discs available per year here and soon sold out too. I bought 5 already.


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Red Terror

This is a monster of an album.


----------



## SanAntone

*D'Angelo *| _Brown Sugar_










One of the best debut records ever made.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another purchase and current listening on You Tube:


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## SixFootScowl

One more ordered and listening on You Tube:


----------



## Barbebleu

John Handy - The 2nd John Handy Album. Superb. 
John Handy - Live at Monterey. Equally so!


----------



## pianozach

It's the morning of New Years Eve. I have . . .

*A Cynical 12-Song New Years Eve Listening Playlist*

*George Harrison - Ding Dong Ding Dong *(1974)

*Jethro Tull* *-* _*Fallen on Hard Times*_ (1982)
*The Beatles - Hey Bulldog* (1969)
*Todd Rundgren - Don't You Ever Learn? *(Live 2010)

*Genesis - Watcher of the Skies* (1972)
*Jethro Tull - Nothing Is Easy* (1969)
*Jethro Tull - Witch's Promise *(1970)

*Paul McCartney and Wings - Venus and Mars/Venus and Mars (reprise) (extended edit) *(1975)

*Todd Rundgren - It Wouldn't Have Made Any Difference* (solo Live 2012)

*Jethro Tull - Look Into the Sun *(1969)
*The Beatles - Tomorrow Never Knows* (1966)

*Spike Jones - What Are You Doing New Year's Eve* (1956)


----------



## elgar's ghost

A good comp from one of the greats. Please - no gumph about exploitation/no royalties etc.. This music is America's heritage - it should transcend ownership.


----------



## Malx

First album listened to in 2022 a classic from 50 years ago (51 to be precise I guess).

*Faces - A Nod Is as Good as a Wink... to a Blind Horse.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^
Is the hungry 24 year-old who wrote _Blind Prayer_ and _Cindy's Lament_ still grovelling though the Great American Songbook barrel while wiping the caviar stains off his dinner jacket?


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower

2 CD compilation of film music.


----------



## regenmusic

Beach Boys Solar System (Remastered 2000)


----------



## pianozach

*It's New Year's Day. I have a 10-Song Playlist.*

*Genesis - One For the Vine *(1976)

*Yes - Final Eyes* (1987)

*Genesis - The Colony of Slippermen *(1974)
*Genesis - Afterglow* (1976)

*Yes - Our Song* (1983)

*Genesis - Aisle of Plenty* (1973)
*Genesis - The Chamber of 32 Doors* (1974)
*Genesis - Silent Sorrow in Empty Boats* (1974)

*The J. Geils Band - Monkey Island* (1977)

*Genesis - Silent Sun* (1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Wild Wood by Paul Weller

Always pop music whilst doing dishes. ( Last night)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## starthrower

2013 Topic Records


----------



## SanAntone

*S&M*










_S&M_ (an abbreviation of Symphony and Metallica) is a live album by American heavy metal band *Metallica*, with the *San Francisco Symphony* conducted by *Michael Kamen*. It was recorded on April 21 and 22, 1999, at The Berkeley Community Theatre. This is the final Metallica album to feature bassist Jason Newsted.


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Night 10-Song Playlist*

Yes - _Clear Days_ (1970)
Our Lady Peace - _Tomorrow Never Knows_ (1996)
Saviour ft. Sharlene Hector - _Dimension_ (2020)
Todd Rundgren - _Born To Synthesize_ (Live, 1985)
Beatles - _Hello Goodbye __[isolated vocals] _(1967)

Darkside - _Metatron_ (2013)
People Plus - _Ascension_ (2019)
Retrology - _Time_ (2018)
Suzi Wu - _Eat Them Apples_ (2020)
Apex - _Inner Space_ (2011)


----------



## starthrower

Three 70s recordings and a concert DVD from Berlin 2013. I watched the DVD last night which was recorded and filmed very nicely with the band sounding great!


----------



## SanAntone

*Kinks - Preservation Act 2*










_Preservation Act 2_ is a 1974 concept album by the English rock band the *Kinks*, and their thirteenth studio album. While it sold poorly, (peaking on the Billboard 200 at No. 114), it received a warm response among some critics. John Swenson, writing for Crawdaddy, counted Preservation Act 2 as one of his favorite albums of 1974. Ken Emerson, in Rolling Stone, also held out the album as an "underrated" one in the Kinks' repertoire. The live performances of the material were much better received, with one critic going so far as to say that the Preservation shows were first successful fusion of rock and roll with theater: "Ray Davies has finally pulled it off-- the Kinks-based theatrical production of Preservation is a great rock concert and a perfectly coordinated musical." Janet Maslin, reviewing the album for the New Times, described Preservation Act 2 as a "profoundly pessimistic" and "apocalyptic" tale, reflecting, "What Preservation does is provide him [Davies] with a chance to let loose through outright fictionalizing, escape the pain of his experience through the black humor of his nightmares."


----------



## pmsummer

EBERHARD
_A Tribute_
*Lyle Mays*
_
Lyle Mays_


----------



## Rogerx

(What's the Story) Morning Glory? Album by Oasis


----------



## Potiphera

Not sure where/which section to post this music. Classical Pop, Virtuoso pianists. 
Great playing!


----------



## Art Rock

Tori Amos - Ocean to Ocean (2021)

First spin. Impressive. Not her very best (then again, she already has two albums in my top 10), but pretty close.


----------



## Ariasexta

> Tori Amos


This name, so beautiful. Tori is the japanese word for bird, so she is a bird of "amos".


----------



## SanAntone

Follow-up to 2010's tribute to *John Prine* - also excellent:

_*Broken Hearts and Dirty Windows, Vol. 2*_


----------



## Red Terror

Art Rock said:


> Tori Amos - Ocean to Ocean (2021)
> 
> First spin. Impressive. Not her very best (then again, she already has two albums in my top 10), but pretty close.


What has she done to her face? She used to be rather attractive.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> What has she done to her face? She used to be rather attractive.


She's now 58 years old and looks to have had some plastic surgery.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> She's now 58 years old and looks to have had some plastic surgery.


Yeah, _some_.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Guest

Lots of fun!!






This is very good and she had such a great voice!!


----------



## starthrower

2 CD set / Recorded March 14, 1974 by Radio Bremen

Ralph Towner / Paul McCandless / Collin Walcott / Glen Moore


----------



## SanAntone

_There's A Riot Goin' On_ (red vinyl)
*Sly & The Family Stone*


----------



## Guest

It's my birthday today and I'm having a blast from the past:











This last has very strong memories from over 50 years ago!!


----------



## SanAntone

Red Terror said:


>


This release is only partly music from the Basement Tapes. It was done without involvement from Dylan, overseen by Robbie Robertson, resulting with a record that is about two-thirds Dylan (a fraction of the more than 150 songs recorded) and the rest made up of some Band demos from the same period. Not bad, for sure, but fans would have to wait until the release of _*The Bootleg Series Vol. 11: The Basement Tapes Complete *_in order to gain a greater appreciation of the wealth of material and the importance it represents in Dylan's oeuvre.










Dylan's remark upon the 1975 album's release was, "I thought everyone already had them." For years unofficial bootlegs had circulated, most notably _*Great White Wonder*_ tthe original two LP boot and _*Great White Wonder II*_ released a year later, essentially the same songs but with much improved sound.


----------



## starthrower

Starting in a few minutes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dipping into this 2-disc compendium of Cactus' studio output. Without doubt a fine hard rock band with chops in abundance but I'd be lying if I was to say that the material is strong throughout - their four albums seem to be at the mercy of the law of diminishing returns, which may also explain the plethora of cover songs. It was that kind of inconsistency which also undermined their contemporaries Mountain (and, later, Bad Company), but they were a joy to behold when they brought their A-game.

Cactus - _Barely Contained: The Studio Sessions_ (rec. 1969-72):


----------



## SanAntone

_The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan_
*Bob Dylan *


----------



## pianozach

*Tuesday Evening 10-Song Playlist*

GUM - The Blue Marble (2018)
Crumb - Locket (2017)
Andy Schauf - The Magician (2016)
Grizzly Bear - Ready, Able (2009)
Sunbeam Sound Machine - In Your Arms (2014)

Tame Impala - Nangs (2015)
Elohim - Hallucinating (2016)
Melanie Martinez - Mad Hatter (2015)
Movements - Daylilly (2017)
Suuns - Make It Real (2018)


----------



## SanAntone

*Neil Young Archives Vol. 1: 1963-1972* is the first in a planned series of box sets of archival material by Canadian-American musician Neil Young. It was released on June 2, 2009 in three different formats - a set of 10 Blu-ray discs in order to present high resolution audio as well as accompanying visual documentation, a set of 10 DVDs and a more basic 8-CD set. Covering Young's early years with The Squires and Buffalo Springfield, it also includes various demos, outtakes and alternate versions of songs from his albums Neil Young, Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere, After the Gold Rush, and Harvest, as well as tracks he recorded with Crazy Horse and Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young during this time. Also included in the set are several live discs, as well as (on the Blu-Ray/DVD versions) a copy of the long out-of-print film Journey Through the Past, directed by Young in the early 1970s.










This is primo Neil Young, the period I like the best.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## SanAntone

*Star Time *is a four-CD box set by American musician *James Brown*. Released in May 1991 by Polydor Records, its contents span most of the length of his career up to the time of its release, starting in 1956 with his first hit record, "Please, Please, Please", and ending with "Unity", his 1984 collaboration with Afrika Bambaataa. Writing in 2007, Robert Christgau described it as "the finest box set ever released... as essential a package as the biz has ever hawked, not just because it's James Brown, but because compilers Cliff White and Harry Weinger invested so much care and knowledge in it." Its title comes from the question Brown's announcer would ask concert audiences, as heard on the album Live at the Apollo: "Are you ready for star time?" (Wikipedia)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Unfold (CD) album by Chef'Special


----------



## Vronsky

Talking Heads: Fear of Music (1979)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sir George Ivan Morrison's first two albums. 1968's _Astral Weeks_ is so famous there's hardly any point me saying anything about it. Despite Van's disowning of his 1967 debut album _Blowin' Your Mind!_ (which was more to do with lack of artistic control by being lumbered with an unfavourable contract which gave the record label _carte blanche_ to do with the songs what they liked), I like the chunky blues-soul arrangements (famous hit _Brown Eyed Girl_ is light in comparison to most of the material) and as an opening shot I think it's stronger than the debuts which were to come by Neil Young and Lou Reed.


----------



## SanAntone

*Johnny Cash - American Recordings*












> Cash was approached by producer *Rick Rubin* and offered a contract with Rubin's American Recordings label, better known for rap and heavy metal than for country music. Rubin had seen Cash perform at Bob Dylan's 30th anniversary concert in late 1992, and felt Cash was still a vital artist who had been unfairly written off by the music industry. Suffering from health problems and recovering from a relapse of his drug addiction, Cash was initially skeptical. The two men soon bonded, however, particularly when Rubin promised Cash a high level of creative control. Rubin told the singer: "I would like you to do whatever feels right for you", and Cash decided to record the first solo album of his career without any accompanying musicians. "Sitting and talking and playing music… that was when we got to build up a friendship," Rubin recalled. "My fondest memories are just of hanging out and hearing his stories. He didn't speak much but, if you drew him out, he seemed to know everything. He was shy and quiet but a wise, wise man."


----------



## pmsummer

Happy Epiphany!










HOT JAZZ FOR A COOL YULE
_Live from the Riverwalk Landing_
*The Jim Cullum Jazz Band*
_
Pacific Vista - Riverwalk_


----------



## ando

*Jab Harry Met Sejal Soundtrack Pritam* (2018, Sony)

Haven't seen the movie but the music is fun. full YTplaylist


----------



## pmsummer

MY HOLIDAY
*Mindy Smith*
_
Vanguard_


----------



## pianozach

*Thersdai Eevning 12-Song Plehlist*

*My Morning Jacket - Touch Me I'm Going To Scream, Part 2* (2008)
*Covet (feat. San Holo) - shibuya *(2018)
*OddKidOut - 6 Years* (2018)

*Moaning - Misheard* (2018)
*OddKidOut (ft. Wesley Curtis) - Napa Street* (2018)
*Twenty One Pilots - Jump Street *(2018)

*OddKidOut - MIND/$ *(2018)
*ionnalee & iamamiwhoami - y *(2010)
*alt-J feat. Danny Brown - Deadcrush (Alchemist x Trooko Version) *(2018)

*CHON - Story* (2015)
*Pond - Paint Me Silver* (2017)
*half-alive - Still Feet* (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

Last night on imperative request


----------



## starthrower

2003 / 2017 Manifesto CD
Gordon Beck - Keyboards / Gary Willis - bass / Kirk Covington - drums

Allan plays the music of Coltrane, Django Reinhardt, Joe Henderson, Bill Evans, Irving Berlin, and Gordon Beck


----------



## Aerobat

*A blast from my teenage years - loved it then and still do now!*


----------



## starthrower

RIP Sidney Poitier


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> *Neil Young Archives Vol. 1: 1963-1972* is the first in a planned series of box sets of archival material by Canadian-American musician Neil Young. It was released on June 2, 2009 in three different formats - a set of 10 Blu-ray discs in order to present high resolution audio as well as accompanying visual documentation, a set of 10 DVDs and a more basic 8-CD set. Covering Young's early years with The Squires and Buffalo Springfield, it also includes various demos, outtakes and alternate versions of songs from his albums Neil Young, Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere, After the Gold Rush, and Harvest, as well as tracks he recorded with Crazy Horse and Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young during this time. Also included in the set are several live discs, as well as (on the Blu-Ray/DVD versions) a copy of the long out-of-print film Journey Through the Past, directed by Young in the early 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is primo Neil Young, the period I like the best.


I've been listening to the first four CDs of Vol. 2. Some interesting live stuff from the Tonight's the Night period on 3 and 4. I'll have a little break before tackling the rest of the box! To clarify, I have the 10 CDs in flac format, so when I say box I really mean download!


----------



## ando

*Clara's Boys The Allen Brothers* (1982, Rounder records)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## pmsummer

FELLOWSHIP
*Lizz Wright*
_
Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

ERROR 404... or something.


----------



## KevinJS

A Baroque Tribute To RUSH


----------



## pmsummer

THE LONG SURRENDER
*Over The Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
& Friends
_
Atlantic_


----------



## SanAntone

_Tell Tale Signs:_ the Bootleg Series Vol. 8
*Bob Dylan*










The song "Mississippi" alone is worth buying this excellent set.


----------



## Rogerx

Aufray chante Dylan

Album by Hugues Aufray

Released 1965


----------



## eljr

SONGWRIGHTS APOTHECARY LAB
Esperanza Spalding


----------



## Flamme




----------



## elgar's ghost

Van Morrison's third and fourth albums - _Moondance_ from 1969 and _His Band and the Street Choir_ from 1970. Along with 1973's _Hard Nose the Highway_ the _HBatSC_ album is the least regarded during Van's initial 'glory run' from 1968-74. Agreed, it's not amongst his absolute best but I would say that's only in relation to the four superb albums which double-bookend it.


----------



## SanAntone

*Tom T. Hall* : _Storyteller, Poet, Philosopher_


----------



## SanAntone

elgars ghost said:


> Van Morrison's third and fourth albums - _Moondance_ from 1969 and _His Band and the Street Choir_ from 1970. Along with 1973's _Hard Nose the Highway_ the _HBatSC_ album is the least regarded during Van's initial 'glory run' from 1968-74. Agreed, it's not amongst his absolute best but I would say that's only in relation to the four superb albums which double-bookend it.


I always liked _His Band and the Street Choir_. For one reason it included a couple of songs I played with bands when I was working six nights a week in bars in my hometown of Shreveport, LA.

Domino
Blue Money

That period is my favorite Van Morrison. but he has been very consistent over the course of his five decades of making records.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> I always liked _His Band and the Street Choir_. For one reason it included a couple of songs I played with bands when I was working six nights a week in bars in my hometown of Shreveport, LA.
> 
> Domino
> Blue Money
> 
> That period is my favorite Van Morrison. but he has been very consistent over the course of his five decades of making records.


I love _Domino_'s bass line - sounds quite Tamla-ish to me. What instrument(s) did/do you play?


----------



## SanAntone

elgars ghost said:


> I love _Domino_'s bass line - sounds quite Tamla-ish to me. What instrument(s) did/do you play?


Bass. ........................


----------



## Rogerx

Let'S Dance album by David Bowie

For David Bowie birthday yesterday.


----------



## 89Koechel

Charlie Parker - The Complete Dial Sessions (1947), available from diff. sources, including iTunes. Bird at his apex, naturally.


----------



## 89Koechel

San Antone - Thanks for the "like" of a previous post. BTW, you mentioned playing BASS. Ever heard-of the short-lived Jimmy Blanton, of the old Duke Ellington Orchestra ... or Oscar Pettiford, Ray Brown, Richard Davis, Charles Mingus, Ron Carter or other jazzmen? Just wondered, and thanks again.


----------



## SanAntone

89Koechel said:


> San Antone - Thanks for the "like" of a previous post. BTW, you mentioned playing BASS. Ever heard-of the short-lived Jimmy Blanton, of the old Duke Ellington Orchestra ... or Oscar Pettiford, Ray Brown, Richard Davis, Charles Mingus, Ron Carter or other jazzmen? Just wondered, and thanks again.


Of course I've heard of all of those guys, they are the giants of Jazz bass playing. They are the players most Jazz bassists emulate and learn from. Glad you are listening.


----------



## pianozach

*Saturday Night Playlist*

Pretty Lights - Rainbows and Waterfalls (2017) 
Unknown Mortal Orchestra - Necessary Evil (2015)
Igloo Ghost - Clear Tamei (2018) 
MGMT - When You Die (2017) 
Orla Garland - I Go Crazy (2018)

Beach House - Drunk In L.A. (2018)
CioZee - Invasion (2018) 
Polyphi - Lit (2016) 
Kyuss - Space Cadet (2010)
The Beatles - Flying (1967)


----------



## 89Koechel

Thanks again, San Antone ... I think I should've mentioned the late Charlie Haden, or the late Jimmy Garrison (with Coltrane), also ... and on-and-on. I still like Steve Swallow, Reggie Workman and others, and glad that YOU'RE listening, and playing, also. ... Guess I'd better dub some more Parker recordings - LPs, from Columbia/CBS, or Zim, etc. that one would probably NOT find, anymore. "Bird", despite his problems/addictions, etc., was ... as they used to say ... a "seminal" force in jazz, even considering the many, great musicians who came before him. We already know how many fine jazzmen emulated Parker's influence, during and after his early death ... as Whitney Balliett/The New Yorker ... noted, in his pages of critiques.


----------



## Gothos

---------


----------



## SanAntone

*The Mothers of Invention* - _Freak Out_ (1966)










*Frank Zappa*'s debut album was full of ambition: a double LP, a concept record and a weird mix of everything from doo-*** to pop to soul to (yes) freak-out rock music. He messed around with variations on these themes for the rest of his career.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> *The Mothers of Invention* - _Freak Out_ (1966)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frank Zappa*'s debut album was full of ambition: a double LP, a concept record and a weird mix of everything from doo-*** to pop to soul to (yes) freak-out rock music. He messed around with variations on these themes for the rest of his career.


Not my favorite album, mostly due to the frequently juvenile lyrics and the annoying vocals . . . BUT this was a GROUNDBREAKING album in June 1966, and an extraordinary and ambitious debut album. It's almost hard to believe Frank wasn't some LSD-addled musician, but he was drug-free his entire career. Still, the constant sarcastic vibe, and the satire of every genre (especially doo-***) made me sour on *Zappa* in general after a few years (Oh, and I thought *We're Only In It For the Money* was brilliant as well)

Although I almost _never_ give it a spin (although I loved it when I first heard it, probably around 1968-69), I certainly recognize its brilliance and influence. It was released prior to the release of *The Beatles' Revolver* (August 1966), though after the equally groundbreaking *Rubber Soul* (December 1965) only six months prior to *Freak Out!*, the _FIRST_ 2-LP debut album. Yeah, 1965-67 was an incredible time for Rock and Pop music - there were many, _many_ "groundbreaking" and ultra-creative albums released between mid-'65 through the end of '67.

June 1965: Yardbirds' For Your Love, Mr. Tambourine Man
July 1965: John Coltrane's Live in Paris
August 1965: Help!, Highway 61 Revisited
October 1965: Donvan's Fairytale, Paul Butterfield's Blues Band
December 1965: Rubber Soul, Turn! Turn! Turn!

I really think that *Rubber Soul*, with its mix of eclectic and diverse styles and genres, excellent songwriting, high production standards, and musicianship really burst the envelope. Sure, all the ingredients had been plopping out here and there prior to that, but The Beatles, already at the top with their catchy clever creative Pop/Rock had everyone's attention, and *Rubber Soul* was a _*"Ya like THAT? Well, get a load of THIS"*_ moment in December 1965. You can bet that *Zappa*, and many others were paying attention.

By the end of 1965 *The Rolling Stones* had several albums out, and their brand of snotty rocky punkish rock 'n' roll was also very popular: _*(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction*_ was the #1 single of the year (followed by *Mr. Tambourine Man, Help!, Yesterday,* and _*Ticket To Ride*_ at #2, 3, 4, & 5). The Beatles had five #1 hits that year, more than any other act.

So, in 1965 and 1966, a lot of acts took cues from the *Beatles* (the *Byrds*, The *Monkees*, Paul Revere and the Raiders, and *Herman's Hermits* come to mind) by crafting songs and albums based on sounds, grooves, vibes, licks, instruments, arrangements, and other elements that *The Beatles* had brought to the forefront in 1965 with *Help!, Rubber Soul*, and some non-album hit singles. But 1966 brought more from the Beatles, who again had three of the Top Five singles of 1966 (#2: We Can Work It Out/Day Tripper, #3: Yellow Submarine/Eleanor Rigby, and #5: Paperback Writer/Rain), sharing the Top Five with Frank Sinatra's Strangers In the Night at #1, and The Beach Boys Good Vibrations at #4)

After *Rubber Soul*, the Pop/Rock community reacted in *1966*, an extraordinary year for music:

March 1966: Love, The Young Rascals, Daydream from The Lovin' Spoonful, If You Can Believe Your Eyes and Ears The Mamas & the Papas
May 1966: Pet Sounds
June 1966: Blonde On Blonde, Freak Out!
July 1966: The Yardbirds

So while everyone is busy recording material to match Rubber Soul, in August *The Beatles* release *Revolver*, forever removing the limits of what Pop Music could be.

August 1966: Revolver
October 1966: The Monkees, Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme, The Kinks' Face to Face, The Hollies' Bus Stop
December 1966: Buffalo Springfield, Fresh Cream

And 1967 was even better.


----------



## pianozach

I know I'm always extolling the massive influence of the Beatles, and how they were first at so many musical things.

But I'd be remiss to not mention that in *July 1964* *The Zombies* released _*She's Not There*_, written by keyboardist/co-lead singer *Rod Argent*, and sung by Colin Blunstone. The massive bass sound and creative playing of bassist *Chris White* provide a Progressive vibe against Argent's busy keyboard (playing a Hohner Pianet electric piano) - indeed, it was the FIRST hit song with an electric piano as the lead instrument. The song appeared on LP in December 1964 in the UK, and in January *1965* in the US.






.

As for 1965, while there was some very groundbreaking and progressive tracks being released both on album and as singles, there was also some rather "throwback" songs that seem out-of-place or just goofy.

*Herman's Hermits*, when you go back and listen to their 1965 output, turned out be a strong influence when *The Monkees* were assembled. One can really see why *Davy Jones* was cast, and why he was given those types of songs to sing.

And while *Herman's Hermits* were a serious band, their days were numbered when they kept having hits with their novelty songs like _*I'm Henry VIII, I Am*_ and *Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter.*

In 1965 *Elvis Presley* released _*Do The Clam*_, and *Freddie and the Dreamers* released the very goofy _Do The Freddie_.

For every *California Dreamin*' and *California Girls*, there was a _*The Clapping Song*_ or a *Do-Wacka-Do*. For every _*For Your Love*_ by the *Yardbirds* there was a _*Jolly Green Giant*_ by *the Kingsmen*.

*Bob Dylan* released the groundbreaking _*Like a Rolling Stone*_ while *Bobby Vinton* released _*Mr. Lonely*_.

*The Beatles, the Byrds*, the *Rolling Stones*, and *Herb Alpert* were charting, yet there were releases from *Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin*, and *Bing Crosby*














And one more . . .

_*Bye Bye Baby*_ by the *Four Seasons*. It's not a bad song, and the vocals are spectacular. But it's mix of Doo-*** and Bubble Gum is annoying.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROAD TO COMPOSTELA
_A Galatian Christmas Revels_
*Revels*
George Emlen - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
Vince Guaraldi Trio
*Vince Guaraldi* - piano, bandleader, composer, Hammond organ
Jerry Granelli - drums
Fred Marshall - double bass
Children's Choir of St. Paul's Episcopal Church San Rafael 
_
Fantasy_


----------



## pmsummer

BLUE LIGHT 'TIL DAWN
*Cassandra Wilson*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pianozach

pmsummer said:


> A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
> Vince Guaraldi Trio
> *Vince Guaraldi* - piano, bandleader, composer, Hammond organ
> Jerry Granelli - drums
> Fred Marshall - double bass
> Children's Choir of St. Paul's Episcopal Church San Rafael
> _
> Fantasy_


Serendipity.

I just fixed the entry for this album on the Music of 1965 page of Wikipedia.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

*Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band* - _Trout Mask Replica
_
Every time I listen to this album I gain a new appreciation for its technical brilliance and emotional depth. IMO, one of the greatest albums of all time. 10/10

I also listened to about half of _Clear Spot_ tonight. I'll finish it later, but my first impression is that it's very good. I particularly recommend the song "My Head is My Only House Unless it Rains".


----------



## Ariasexta

David Bowie Live 83, 2 discs. 

I usually prefer studio recording, but sometimes live recording can be fine too. Like this 2 discs I just got recently. He is certainly an artist worths listening to whatever your taste in rock is.


----------



## SanAntone

*Van Morrison* - _Common One_












> Common One is the twelfth studio album by Northern Irish singer-songwriter Van Morrison, released in 1980. The album was recorded over a nine-day period at Super Bear Studios, near Nice, on the French Riviera. Its title comes from the section of the song "Summertime in England", where Morrison sings the lyrics "Oh, my common one with the coat so old and the light in her head".
> 
> Common One polarized critics. Its 2008 re-issued and re-mastered version of the album contains an alternative take of "Haunts of Ancient Peace" and "When Heart Is Open".
> 
> Morrison has cited Common One as his favorite of his own albums.


I also like it quite a bit and have thought it was unfairly attacked.


----------



## starthrower

1987 Verve CD


----------



## Malx

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> *Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band* - _Trout Mask Replica
> _
> Every time I listen to this album I gain a new appreciation for its technical brilliance and emotional depth. IMO, one of the greatest albums of all time. 10/10
> 
> I also listened to about half of _Clear Spot_ tonight. I'll finish it later, but my first impression is that it's very good. I particularly recommend the song "My Head is My Only House Unless it Rains".


Thanks for reminding me - I play TMR once a year, a bit of a ritual for me, as a New Year has begun it is time to get the disc out and made ready.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Malx said:


> Thanks for reminding me - I play TMR once a year, a bit of a ritual for me, as a New Year has begun it is time to get the disc out and made ready.


Gets better every time!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## elgar's ghost

Van Morrison's fifth and sixth albums with which to end the day.

_Tupelo Honey_ (1971):










_Saint Dominic's Preview_ (1972):


----------



## Joe B

Clair has a great voice and is an excellent singer/song writer. There are several songs on this disc that are excellent. Studio musicians are a virtual who's who of talent.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> 1987 Verve CD


You and I are probably among the few around here who appreciate Paco's music ... or so it seems.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

I'd give Clear Spot an 8/10. A few great songs (I've listened to My Head Is My Only House... about 20 times now and I've gotta say it's as good as anything off TMR; I also rate the title track highly) and no terrible songs, but it's not as good as TMR.

Safe as Milk I'll give a 7/10.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> You and I are probably among the few around here who appreciate Paco's music ... or so it seems.


He was kinda poo pooed on the flamenco thread but I could care less. I like his playing and I was never a purist.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> June 1965: Yardbirds' For Your Love, Mr. Tambourine Man
> July 1965: John Coltrane's Live in Paris
> August 1965: Help!, Highway 61 Revisited
> October 1965: Donvan's Fairytale, Paul Butterfield's Blues Band
> December 1965: Rubber Soul, Turn! Turn! Turn!
> 
> March 1966: Love, The Young Rascals, Daydream from The Lovin' Spoonful, If You Can Believe Your Eyes and Ears The Mamas & the Papas
> May 1966: Pet Sounds
> June 1966: Blonde On Blonde, Freak Out!
> 
> July 1966: The Yardbirds
> August 1966: Revolver
> October 1966: The Monkees, Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme, The Kinks' Face to Face, The Hollies' Bus Stop
> December 1966: Buffalo Springfield, Fresh Cream
> 
> And 1967 was even better.


*1967* was an important one for psychedelic rock, and was famous for its "Summer of Love" in San Francisco.

January 1967: 
The Doors; 
The Youngbloods, 
The Stone Poneys

February 1967: 
Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow; 
The Mamas & The Papas - Deliver; 
The Byrds - Younger than Yesterday; 
Donovan - Mellow Yellow

March 1967: 
Cat Stevens - Mathew & Son; 
The Velvet Underground & Nico; 
The Grateful Dead; 
Nina Simone Sings the Blues

April 1967: 
Donovan - A Gift from a Flower to a Garden; 
The Electric Prunes; 
Gordon Lightfoot - The Way I Feel

May 1967: 
Country Joe and the Fish - Electric Music for the Mind and Body;
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Are You Experienced?; 
The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band; 
The 5th Dimension - Up, Up and Away; 
The Lovin' Spoonful - You're a Big Boy Now

June 1967: 
David Bowie; 
Moby Grape; 
Small Faces - The First Immediate Album; 
Stone Poneys - Evergreen, Volume 2; 
The Hollies - Evolution

*The Monkees* also delivered two albums in the first six months of 1967, More of the Monkees, and Headquarters. They certainly were popular, and they had a lot of catchy tunes. I usually omit mentions of 'em, as they are pretty inconsequential in terms of musical influence, rather, they were a reflection of current trends, never trailblazers. But their albums were hits.

I also don't usually mention *Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass* either, even though their albums are still some of my favorite music from the mid- to late 1960s. They were very popular as well.

. . . And then it was the *Summer of Love* . . .


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pianozach

*Tuesday Night Playlist*

Joji - Wanted You (2018)
Sigur Rós - Ekki múkk (2018)
Billie Eilish - when the party's over (2018) 
Lorn - Sega Sunset (2013)
Kanadia - Poison (2018)

The Moody Blues - Knights in White Satin (Zeds Dead remix) (2011)
Cage the Elephant - Come A Little Closer (2013)
Chelou - Out Of Sight (2018) 
Modest Mouse - Float On (2009)
Tame Impala - Mind Mischief (2013)


----------



## Rogerx

Tapestry
Album by Carole King


----------



## Art Rock

Argus by Wishbone Ash (1972)


----------



## Tero

I have Peter Gabriel's "So" extra special release, it has the live in Greece album. Have another live album on order. Also found a bunch on Youtube to play while browsing.

One of the happiest songs I know. Also, for the progressive rock fans, Tony Levin's bass parts are simple works of art.


----------



## ELbowe

Found this at the Salvation Army Thrift last week for $2.
Bob Marley - Songs of Freedom
Label: Tuff Gong - TGCBX 1,
4 x CD, Compilation, Limited Edition, Numbered #279846
US Released:	1992


----------



## elgar's ghost

VM's legendary double live album (put together from 1973 gigs in Los Angeles, Santa Monica and London) and the excellent 8th studio album from 1974. Then zilch for the next two and a half years. That's no time at all now, but back in the 1970s when an artist or group dropped out for as long as that the sails of the rumour mill would quite often creak into action.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

It's about time!


----------



## pianozach

Tero said:


> I have Peter Gabriel's "So" extra special release, it has the live in Greece album. Have another live album on order. Also found a bunch on Youtube to play while browsing.
> 
> One of the happiest songs I know. Also, for the progressive rock fans, Tony Levin's bass parts are simple works of art.


There are a few different live versions of *Gabriel* performing _*Solsbury Hill*_, and each is unique and enjoyable.

Funny how effortless the time signature seems in this song.


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story

New cast

David Alvarez, Sharks, Mike Faist, Kevin Csolak, John Michael Fiumara, Patrick Higgins, Les Jets, Kyle Coffman, Ansel Elgort, Rachel Zegler, Ariana DeBose, Yesenia Ayala, David Guzman, Andrei Chagas, David Avilés Morales, Carlos E. Gonzalez, Jacob Guzman, Adriel Flete, Carlos Sánchez Falú, Ricky Ubeda, Yurel Echezarreta, Ricardo A. Zayas, Julius Anthony Rubio, Sebastian Serra, Gabriela M. Soto, Kelvin Delgado, Maria Alexis Rodriguez, Annelise Cepero, Isabella Ward, Jennifer Florentino, Natalie Toro, Arianna Rosario, Ilda Mason, Jeanette Delgado, Ana Isabelle, Tanairi Sade Vazquez, Edriz E. Rosa Pérez, Melody Martí, Gaby Diaz, Juliette Feliciano, Jamila Velazquez, Jess LeProtto, Ben Cook, Kyle Allen, Myles Erlick, Andréa Burns, Yassmin Alers, Rita Moreno


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> It's about time!


I always enjoyed watching him being interviewed - erudite, a nice line in wit and 'charming without the smarming'. I've long thought he would have been a natural for the more intelligent end of the TV and radio spectrum.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Red Terror

Andean folk infused prog rock album by Los Jaivas. Highly recommended!


----------



## pianozach

*Friday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist*

Ganja White Night - Wobble Master (2019)
Foals - Exits (2019)
Canal do Wind - IncrediboxV3: Over Your Head (2013)
INZO - Spectrum (2019)
Bon Iver - Perth (2011)

Del Sol Quartet - Ronald Bruce Smith: String Quartet No. 2: 1. Corente (2014)
Gorgon City & Kaskade ft. ROMEO - Go Slow (2019)
OneRepublic - Love Runs Out (2014)
August Burns Red - Mariana Trench (2019) 
The Comet Is Coming - Summon the Fire (2019)


----------



## Rogerx

Keith Jarret, My song


----------



## Art Rock

Dylan - Blonde on Blonde (1966)

Inspired by the Dylan thread in this forum. I have always regarded Dylan as a great song writer, but I prefer covers over his own versions. I decided to give this album one more try - and it is far better than I remembered.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> Dylan - Blonde on Blonde (1966)
> 
> Inspired by the Dylan thread in this forum. I have always regarded Dylan as a great song writer, but I prefer covers over his own versions. I decided to give this album one more try - and it is far better than I remembered.


I am guessing the reason you prefer cover versions is because you are not a fan of his singing? Here's a story I read recently about his priority as a singer:

"Dylan himself declares since the 60' s, following Rimbaud, that je est un autre, that the *self in his songs is not the same as the writer of the song*. As the then only sixteen year old Rimbaud writes in the same Lettre du Voyant: "La chanson est si peu souvent l'oeuvre, c'est-à-dire la pensée chantée et comprise du chanteur-the song is so rarely the work or the sung thought of the singer himself."

The statement is beautifully illustrated by a witness statement, by Malcom Burn, musician and recording engineer of Oh Mercy, in the fascinating Tell Tale Signs Special interview series in Uncut: Nothing on the record took a lot of takes really. The only thing we took a lot of time getting-and this is another interesting thing about is approach-is like, if he was fixing a vocal part. Y'know if he wanted to punch in just a part of a song again. *It was never about whether it was in tune or out of tune or anything like that.* It would be-let's say he's singing a replacement line-he'd sing it and you'd try to mix it into the original track, he'd listen to it and he'd say, "Ah, nah, nah, nah. *That's not the guy*." And I'd say, "The guy?" And he'd say, "Yeah. It's not the same guy." "It's not the guy," it's not the person whose character the performer Dylan takes on for this particular song.

Burn learns a lot from it, he says. *It's not so very important whether a verse sounds a little out of tune, or not quite in time, that doesn't interest Dylan in the least*-the personality, "the guy" has to be right. It is, in short, acting; je est un autre."

- Mississippi: Bob Dylan's midlife masterpiece (The Songs Of Bob Dylan) by Jochen Markhorst


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Jay




----------



## Gothos

Scorpio's Dance


----------



## Art Rock

*John Cale - Paris 1919 (1973)*
A recommendation from another TC thread, got the CD on loan via the library. I like what I'm hearing, but not convinced yet that this is a must have. Another spin tomorrow.


----------



## SanAntone

*John Hartford Fiddle Tune Project, Vol. 1* (2020)










Volume #1 of the _John Hartford Fiddle Tune Project,_ produced by accomplished Nashville-based fiddler Matt Combs and John's daughter Katie Harford, is available in vinyl and CD from the John Hartford website. The project is the followup to the book, _John Hartford's Mammoth Collections of Fiddle Tunes_.

The album was recorded in part at the legendary Cowboy Arms Hotel and Recording Spa in Nashville, home of the late Jack Clement, where Hartford recorded his 1984 album, Gum Tree Canoe.

Matt and Katie have enlisted a stellar lineup to pay tribute to John's previously unreleased fiddle tunes and songs from the book including Matt Combs, Brittany Haas, Tim O'Brien, Megan Lynch Chowning, Kate Lee O'Connor, Forrest O'Connor, Sierra Hull, Mike Compton, Tristan Scroggins, Ronnie McCoury, Dominick Leslie, Jan Fabricius, Alison Brown, Shad Cobb, Noam Pikelny, Chris Eldridge, Chris Sharp, Jordan Tice, Mark Howard, Rachel Combs, Paul Kowert, Dennis Crouch, Mike Bub, and Kristin Andreassen. (Bluegrass Today)


----------



## starthrower

The complete Dec 6th 1980 show from San Francisco.


----------



## pmsummer

SANDY BULL
_Vanguard Visionaries_
*Sandy Bull* - guitar, oud, tape recorder
_
Vanguard_


----------



## SanAntone

*Yes* - _Tales from Topographic Oceans_ (1973)
Atlantic Records










Jon Anderson - lead vocals, harp, percussion
Steve Howe - guitars, electric sitar, lute, backing vocals
Chris Squire - bass guitar, backing vocals
Rick Wakeman - keyboards
Alan White - drums, percussion


----------



## SanAntone

*Frank Zappa* - _Hot Rats_










Every track:
Frank Zappa - guitar, octave bass, percussion
Ian Underwood - piano, organus maximus, flute, all clarinets, all saxes

Additional
Captain Beefheart - vocals on "Willie the Pimp"
Max Bennett - bass on all tracks except "Peaches en Regalia"
Shuggie Otis - bass on "Peaches en Regalia"
John Guerin - drums on "Willie the Pimp", "Little Umbrellas" and "It Must Be a Camel"
Paul Humphrey - drums on "Son of Mr. Green Genes" and "The Gumbo Variations"
Ron Selico - drums on "Peaches en Regalia"
Don "Sugarcane" Harris - violin on "Willie the Pimp" and "The Gumbo Variations"
Jean-Luc Ponty - violin on "It Must Be a Camel"
Lowell George - rhythm guitar (uncredited


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. Recorded live on August 
19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arrangement 
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## pmsummer

Art Rock said:


> *John Cale - Paris 1919 (1973)*
> A recommendation from another TC thread, got the CD on loan via the library. I like what I'm hearing, but not convinced yet that this is a must have. Another spin tomorrow.


Half Past France sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Gothos

................


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## starthrower

1977

Featuring Lyle Mays, Eberhard Weber, Danny Gottlieb


----------



## Jay




----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## starthrower

Seems like I just bought this one but the copyright says 2010.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


>


Wonderful band! I have three albums.


----------



## Flamme

Awesome remix of one of my favorite songs...


----------



## Gothos

-----------------


----------



## starthrower

1979 Lyle Mays / Mark Egan / Danny Gottlieb


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 16: Springtime in New York 1980-1985* is a compilation album by American singer-songwriter *Bob Dylan*. The 14th installment in the ongoing Bob Dylan Bootleg Series. The compilation includes tour rehearsals, and outtakes from Shot of Love, Infidels, and Empire Burlesque.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prince and the Revolution - _Parade_ (1986):

Written for the (allegedly forgettable) motion picture _Under the Cherry Moon_. As an album in its own right it's another good 'un from Prince's 1980s hot streak.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> *John Cale - Paris 1919 (1973)*
> A recommendation from another TC thread, got the CD on loan via the library. I like what I'm hearing, but not convinced yet that this is a must have. Another spin tomorrow.


Second spin. It is a good album. Glad to have heard it thanks to the recommendation here. But is it great (as always based on personal taste)?

Spinning the Artrockometer:

6/6 "hors concours", one of about 50 most favourite albums.
5/6 "essential", one of about 500 next favourite albums.
4/6 "important", albums I've considered for the 5/6 rating.
3/6 "good to have", OK for my CD collection, no big deal if not.
2/6 "not required", I don't need this (maybe just for completion).
1/6 "no thanks", I really prefer not to have this.

This one scores on the high side in the 3/6 range. In practice, given the size of my CD collection, this means I will not be actively chasing it, but I would buy it if I saw it at bargain price (fat chance).


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Malx

Not necessarily my favourite style of music from my youth but for some reason this album always struck me as special - that reason was probably Gram Parsons.

*The Gilded Palace of Sin - The Flying Burrito Brothers.*










*Edit:*
As I'm in the mood.

*G.P. - Gram Parsons*


----------



## Malx

Completely different from the post above and heavily influenced by the Rolling Stones of the time, this is an album often overlooked but it is yet another great album from 1971 - if I could listen to albums from only one year '71 would probably be the year.

*Teenage Head - Flamin' Groovies.*


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> Art Rock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan - Blonde on Blonde (1966)
> 
> Inspired by the Dylan thread in this forum. I have always regarded Dylan as a great song writer, but I prefer covers over his own versions. I decided to give this album one more try - and it is far better than I remembered.
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing the reason you prefer cover versions is because you are not a fan of his singing? Here's a story I read recently about his priority as a singer:
> 
> "Dylan himself declares since the 60' s, following Rimbaud, that je est un autre, that the *self in his songs is not the same as the writer of the song*. As the then only sixteen year old Rimbaud writes in the same Lettre du Voyant: "La chanson est si peu souvent l'oeuvre, c'est-à-dire la pensée chantée et comprise du chanteur-the song is so rarely the work or the sung thought of the singer himself."
> 
> The statement is beautifully illustrated by a witness statement, by Malcom Burn, musician and recording engineer of Oh Mercy, in the fascinating Tell Tale Signs Special interview series in Uncut: Nothing on the record took a lot of takes really. The only thing we took a lot of time getting-and this is another interesting thing about is approach-is like, if he was fixing a vocal part. Y'know if he wanted to punch in just a part of a song again. *It was never about whether it was in tune or out of tune or anything like that.* It would be-let's say he's singing a replacement line-he'd sing it and you'd try to mix it into the original track, he'd listen to it and he'd say, "Ah, nah, nah, nah. *That's not the guy*." And I'd say, "The guy?" And he'd say, "Yeah. It's not the same guy." "It's not the guy," it's not the person whose character the performer Dylan takes on for this particular song.
> 
> Burn learns a lot from it, he says. *It's not so very important whether a verse sounds a little out of tune, or not quite in time, that doesn't interest Dylan in the least*-the personality, "the guy" has to be right. It is, in short, acting; je est un autre."
> 
> - Mississippi: Bob Dylan's midlife masterpiece (The Songs Of Bob Dylan) by Jochen Markhorst
Click to expand...

Played it again, San. Indeed, the voice was a rather big obstacle for me to enjoy his works in the past, but a second spin in a few days convinced me that this is a masterpiece I have neglected so far.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Aerobat

One of my all time favourite guitarists, who lives a couple of miles from me these days.....


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Wonderful band! I have three albums.


I keep thinking there cannot possibly be any more good rock albums out there and I am always proven wrong. L'Heptade is certainly one of greats; I truly love this album and its predecessor. I bought Harmonium's live album too-which I've yet to listen to.


----------



## Red Terror

*The best prog album of 2021...

**Shamblemaths - [2021] Shamblemaths 2*


----------



## Barbebleu

Art Blakey’s Messengers - New Sounds (compilation CD with James Moody’s Modernists, Max Roach Quartet and a James Moody Quartet)


----------



## Art Rock

Bob Dylan: Bringing It All Back Home (1965)

Having unexpectedly found out earlier this week that I actually love Blonde on Blonde now after 50+ years of trying, I decided to give the two preceding albums another try as well. Yesterday evening and this morning I played Bringing It All Back Home. Well, yes, good, but (for now) not more than that (although it should be noted that I did not listen to music when it was released, so I just look at it in the rear view mirror - I can imagine it made much more impact in 1965). Let's see how Highway 61 Revisited will fare the coming days.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Art Rock

I thought I had posted this (played earlier this afternoon), but apparently not.

Bob Dylan: Highway 61 Revisited (1965)

Continuing my attempt to re-evaluate Dylan's most famous albums. First spin this afternoon, clearly better than Bringing it all Back Home, almost at the level of Blonde on Blonde. Second spin tomorrow.


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist*

*The Comet Is Coming - Start Running* (2017) 
*The Comet Is Coming - Do The Milky Way* (2015)

*Crumb - Nina* (2019)
*Kishi Bashi - Violin Tsunami* (2019)

*Yo-Yo Ma - Bach: Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major, Prélude* (2019)

*070 Shake, Tame Impala - Guilty Conscience (Tame Impala Remix)* (2020)

*OUT∃R WΩRLDS' - PolyChromatic Music with the Lumatone* (2020)
*Toward the Continuum' - Polychromatic composition by Dolores Catherino* (2012)

*Taimane - Wicked Game* (live 2018)
*Ashley Lilinoe - Redemption Song* (live 2014) 
*Mike Love - Penniless* (live 2013)


----------



## SanAntone

_The Times They Are A-Changin'_
*Bob Dylan*


----------



## eljr

Anyone know this brilliant song, ever heard it?


----------



## SanAntone

*Extension of a Man* is an album released by *Donny Hathaway* on Atco Records in 1973.










Donny Hathaway has been my favorite R&B/Soul singer for as long as I can remember.


----------



## pianozach

eljr said:


> Anyone know this brilliant song, ever heard it?


That video has been up on Youtube for over 4 years, and has 9 "Likes".

I've not heard the song, heard _OF_ it, or heard of HIM. It looks like he's a true "unknown" artist.

Although *Rolling Stone* is familiar with him:

*David Forman, 'David Forman'

Forman, a former puppet-maker (and assistant to Philip Petit when he walked on a high wire between the Twin Towers in New York City), released a debut album that received a full-on rave for its Springsteen-style romanticism. The record flopped, and Forman ended up writing songs with Gerry Goffin before moving into a lucrative career in advertising jingles. In the Nineties, he started a doo-*** group called Little Isidore and the Inquisitors.

What We Said Then: "Forman's style is rooted in soul singers like Barbara Lewis, Curtis Mayfield and Smokey Robinson - adult pop singers and writers. . . Forman's not just a brilliant lyricist. His melodies are fine, and he's an arresting if derivative and occasionally uncertain vocalist. . . No matter what the verdict of the charts may be, David Forman is an artistic success." - Dave Marsh, RS 223 (October 7, 1976)
*


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> I thought I had posted this (played earlier this afternoon), but apparently not.
> 
> Bob Dylan: Highway 61 Revisited (1965)
> 
> Continuing my attempt to re-evaluate Dylan's most famous albums. First spin this afternoon, clearly better than Bringing it all Back Home, almost at the level of Blonde on Blonde. Second spin tomorrow.


Second spin completed just now. Pleased to say that this (like Blonde on Blonde) is now in my list of about 550 personal favourite pop/rock albums (I started compiling that in 2020 as a way to spend lock down time positively, listened to about 1000 albums that I selected as prime candidates).


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

Their big hit in the 70's was "Smiling Faces".


----------



## Jay




----------



## Art Rock

In memoriam Meat Loaf. 

I'm playing the album from YouTube as I'm in the gallery - when customers come in I'll hit the pause button.


----------



## Barbebleu

Art Rock said:


> In memoriam Meat Loaf.
> 
> I'm playing the album from YouTube as I'm in the gallery - when customers come in I'll hit the pause button.


Don't bother stopping it. Time to educate the masses!:lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Godspeed You! Black Emperor : G_d'S Pee at State'S End!

The latest album by my favourite postrock band. First spin.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Prince - _Controversy_ (1981). Fourth studio album. After two albums consisting mainly of libidinous pop-funk the third album, _Dirty Mind_, was a major step forward in terms of seeking inspiration from a variety of sources but there was still a feeling that he hadn't quite nailed it yet. It was on _Controversy_ where Prince's music became more elaborate and multi-faceted to the point where he became recognisable as his own entity rather than just a very talented Contemporary R&B artist.


----------



## SixFootScowl

1. Easy Livin' (2:38)
2. Lady In Black (4:47)
3. Bird Of Prey (4:08)
4. Sunrise (4:06)
5. The Wizard (3:01)
6. Sweet Lorraine (4:18)
7. July Morning (10:36)
8. Look At Yourself (5:12)
9. Gypsy (6:37)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ELbowe

Its been nearly 50 years since I first enjoyed live (three (?) concerts!) the wonderful piano playing of Alan Broadbent as keyboardist and arranger for Woody Herman's late 60's and 70's Herd. Somewhere in one of these forums someone (thanks!) reminded me that I have not kept up with his releases. I just got these in:
Alan Broadbent Trio - Trio in Motion
Acoustic Bass - Harvie S
Drums - Billy Mintz
Piano - Alan Broadbent
Savant Records CD, USA, Sept 2020








Alan Broadbent - 'Round Midnight
Artistry Music CD, USA	2004
Acoustic Bass - Brian Bromberg
Drums - Joe LaBarbera
Piano - Alan Broadbent







Wonderful playing…..I had just about forgotten how good he sounds!


----------



## SanAntone

*For The Love of Harry: Everybody Sings Nilsson*










_For the Love of Harry: Everybody Sings Nilsson_, released on 9 May 1995 by Musicmasters, is a tribute album by various artists and dedicated to the songs of American musician Harry Nilsson. The album was released the year after Nilsson's death. Proceeds went to the Coalition to Stop Gun Violence.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1982 / 2020 Modern Harmonic CD


----------



## SanAntone

Bunch of *J. J. Cale* albums on random play.


----------



## Malx

*Caravan - For Girls Who Grow Plump In The Night.*

Paying particular attention to Richard Coughlans first rate drumming.


----------



## Malx

Back in the world of nostalgia (a dangerous place at times) I am currently streaming an album that I recall buying for 49p back in 1973 - from the cover I'm sure some people of my vintage will recall what the album is:


----------



## HenryPenfold

SanAntone said:


> *For The Love of Harry: Everybody Sings Nilsson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For the Love of Harry: Everybody Sings Nilsson_, released on 9 May 1995 by Musicmasters, is a tribute album by various artists and dedicated to the songs of American musician Harry Nilsson. The album was released the year after Nilsson's death. Proceeds went to the Coalition to Stop Gun Violence.


As a young lad in the late 60s early 70s, I always thought Harry was English. He had class and could seriously drink.


----------



## Malx

Giving this album a spin for the first time in a long while reminded me of how much Ted Templeman's production changed the Captain's sound, at times there is almost a Doobie Brothers feel to the backing sound - strange, maybe thats why its one of my least played Beefheart albums.

*Captain Beefheart and the Magic Band - Clear Spot.*










*Edit* - I still love Big Eyes Beans from Venus


----------



## Captainnumber36

Randy Travis - Pray for the Fish


----------



## Art Rock

Godspeed You! Black Emperor : G_d'S Pee at State'S End!

The latest album by my favourite postrock band. Second spin. Excellent.

They maintain their high level in this album: the main postrock elements are still there in their sound, including drones and welcome return of the use of "found samples" similar to collage techniques in visual arts. They went really overboard on the track names, but this (like many Postrock gems) is an album that should be judged on its entirety and not on separate songs.


----------



## Vronsky

King Crimson: Red (1974)


----------



## SanAntone

*Rough and Rowdy Ways* is the 39th studio album by American singer-songwriter *Bob Dylan*, released on June 19, 2020, through Columbia Records. It is Dylan's first album of original songs since his 2012 album _Tempest_, following three releases, one a triple album, that covered traditional pop standards.










I wonder if Bob Dylan has another album in him, to make an even 40? I sure hope so. RaRW is truly great, some of his best writing and singing - and the production is just right.


----------



## Gothos

Members of this band went on to form Caravan and Soft Machine.


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Rogerx

Buena Vista Social Club/ Buena Vista Social Club

On special request .


----------



## Jay




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Rolling Stones - Tattoo You


----------



## Gothos

..............


----------



## starthrower

Fabulous sound on this expanded CD re-issue!


----------



## starthrower

Bone: Uses Wrist Grab / Cuneiform Records

This one will most likely appeal to Belew era KC. It's all instrumental.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

*Manzanita *is an album by American guitarist *Tony Rice*, released in 1979. It is credited to the Tony Rice Unit.










Tony Rice - guitar, vocals
Darol Anger - violin
Sam Bush - mandolin, violin, vocals
David Grisman - mandolin
Jerry Douglas - dobro
Ricky Skaggs - mandolin, violin, vocals
Todd Phillips - bass


----------



## Vronsky

Pink Floyd: Animals (1977)


----------



## Flamme

I was never ''homeless'' but I ran from home, to the backyard tho and had soo much brutality in life that I feel like my soul is roaming homeless, especially when mum left...When safety left...


----------



## Ariasexta

I have been fascinated by noises and sounds translated from radiowaves from Saturn and Jupiter by NASA with probes. I really hope there will be CDs. Mysterious, imposing, yet addictive.


----------



## Flamme

Do you ever like, get down on Earth? Root down!


----------



## Ariasexta

Flamme said:


> Do you ever like, get down on Earth? Root down!


I can not see any yt videos, in china, one has to register in police records to use vpn, I hesitated to do it, feeling humiliated.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Vronsky

David Sylvian & Robert Fripp: The First Day (1993)


----------



## SanAntone

_The Bootleg Series Vol. 12: The Cutting Edge 1965-1966_ (6CD)
*Bob Dylan*










I kick myself for not buying the 18 disc Collectors Edition in 2015 .... prohibitively expensive today.


----------



## pianozach

Ariasexta said:


> I can not see any yt videos, in china, one has to register in police records to use vpn, I hesitated to do it, feeling humiliated.


This makes me sad.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Flamme

*New York's alright if you wanna get pushed in front of the subway*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

2 CD compilation


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Barbebleu

Elvis Costello and the Attractions - Out of Our Idiot. Very underrated album by a class act.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SixFootScowl

Dylan. Self Portrait.


----------



## SanAntone

This just landed and I'm listening to Disc 1

*Bob Dylan* | _The 1966 Live Recordings_


----------



## eljr

This afternoon, in ULTRA HD, with headphones and a good Dac. This recording is silly good. Just silly good. 
Better than last time I played it.

I'll play it again in the near future.


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon: IQ Subterranea (1997)










IQ is a band formed in the early 80s in England. I've listened to a few other IQ albums in the past couple of months. I quite like this band, and it's my first time listening to their albums. Subterranea is a double album. I think the band is a kind of cross between classic Genesis and Marillion. Definitely prog. Definitely interesting enough that I'll relisten to their albums sometime soon.


----------



## starthrower

Rhino edition with bonus tracks. An enjoyable album even if the CD remastering isn't the greatest.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jay




----------



## Art Rock

Þursaflokkurinn: Hinn Íslenzki Þursaflokkur (1978)

A rarity, this progressive folk rock album debut by Iceland's Þursaflokkurin (often spelled in international style as Thursaflokkurinn - it means Hobglobins). The songs are based on Icelandic folk songs, the treatment progressive - a bit like Steeleye Span meets Genesis, or even more Fungus meets Focus. Both singing and instrument playing sound very good indeed. A very entertaining album.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

It's a treat to watch this guy play this difficult tune on upright bass. He's also a great teacher in the Rick Beato tradition.


----------



## Ariasexta

伊苏历代女主角色曲（BGM）

bilibili


----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Art Rock

Þursaflokkurinn: Þursabit (1979)

The sophomore album of this Icelandic example. Although released just a year after their debut (which I played earlier today), their sound has changed a lot. It is still progressive, but more jazz rock oriented, and to my taste they lost their charming individuality along the way. Their second may be rated higher at ProgArchives, I prefer the debut.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

*The 1966 Live Recordings*










Disc 3


----------



## tdc

Been listening to some Hendrix from this set:

Jimi Hendrix live in Maui
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08HGP1BN9...jqiBIedaScX5Ps5sjBMyVLhzzPRm0oq0QwS4iSQxwKHSI

High quality live concert footage in stereo and 5.1 surround sound. Also includes a documentary in blu ray and 2 audio cds of the concerts.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mamamoo - Purple (2017 mini album)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Art Rock

What a way to ruin one of my favourite album covers.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

1976


----------



## pianozach

*Thoroughly Thursday 10-song Playlist*

Doug Smith - Embryonic Journey [Jefferson Airplane cover](live 2012)

George Harrison - The Light That Has Lighted The World (Demo) (1972)
George Harrison - The Light That Has Lighted The World (1973)
George Harrison - Tired of Midnight Blue (1975)

Todd Rundgren's Utopia - The Seven Rays (1975)
Michael Martin Murphey - Wildfire (1975)
Bruce Hornsby - The Way It Is (1986)

A-ha - Take On Me (1985)
Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath (1971)
The Beatles - Martha My Dear (Without Brass And Strings) (1968)


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> Rhino edition with bonus tracks. An enjoyable album even if the CD remastering isn't the greatest.


There's some very enjoyable stuff on *Tormato*, and some not-so-enjoyable stuff. I have 2 copies, one with the original setlist, and one with the bonus tracks.

Frankly, the bonus tracks are a task to listen to. I prefer the non-bonus-track version.


----------



## Gothos

..............


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> There's some very enjoyable stuff on *Tormato*, and some not-so-enjoyable stuff. I have 2 copies, one with the original setlist, and one with the bonus tracks.
> 
> Frankly, the bonus tracks are a task to listen to. I prefer the non-bonus-track version.


I always prefer the original album to the re-issued ones with bonus tracks or out/alt takes, and live performances. Sometimes I enjoy having extra material (the complete Miles boxes) but the original artifact is something I prize above all.


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> There's some very enjoyable stuff on *Tormato*, and some not-so-enjoyable stuff. I have 2 copies, one with the original setlist, and one with the bonus tracks.
> 
> Frankly, the bonus tracks are a task to listen to. I prefer the non-bonus-track version.


I don't see why it matters? The bonus tracks are at the end so you can hit the stop button after track 8.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vronsky

Jimi Hendrix Experience: Electric Ladyland (1968)


----------



## SanAntone

*XTC* - _Wasp Star_ (Apple Venus, Vol. 2)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Newest album by Krallice, avant-garde black metal or as they say themselves "black metal or not". Pretty advanced playing and structures going on there (and cheap sounding synths!)


----------



## Tempesta

_Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band_














still blooms smiles


----------



## Tempesta

composer Paul Glass's score for _Lady in a Cage_ is dissonant, creepy, jagged, and perfectly suited to the film.


----------



## pianozach

Vronsky said:


> Jimi Hendrix Experience: Electric Ladyland (1968)


*Absolutely* one of my all-time favorite albums.


----------



## pianozach

*Fabulous Friday 10-Song Playlist, Part 1*

Yu-Peng Chen · HOYO-MiX - Genshin Impact: Jade Moon Upon a Sea of Clouds (Game Soundtrack): Rapid as Wildfires (2020)

Nina Simone - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (1964)
Nina Simone and Emil Latimer - Black Is The Color Of My True Love's Hair (live 1969)

July - The Way (1968)
Traffic - Paper Sun (1967)


----------



## pianozach

*Fabulous Friday 10-Song Playlist, Part 2*

Tomorrow - My White Bicycle (1967)
The Butterfield Blues Band - East-West (1968) 
The Pretty Things - Talkin' About The Good Times (1968) 
Grateful Dead - Here Comes Sunshine (live 1974)
The Analogues - Norwegian Wood (live 2016)


----------



## SanAntone

*James Taylor* - _The Frozen Man_ (One Man Band, July 2007)






A great song ....


----------



## starthrower

1989 Blue Note

"Ever since the world ended, I don't go out as much."

Back in 1989 Mose knew something that we didn't!


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Gothos

SanAntone said:


> *XTC* - _Wasp Star_ (Apple Venus, Vol. 2)


I rate this album as one of their best."I'm the man who murdered love"and"We're all light" are as good as anything Andy Partridge ever wrote.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## SanAntone

Gothos said:


> I rate this album as one of their best."I'm the man who murdered love"and"We're all light" are as good as anything Andy Partridge ever wrote.


I only recently discovered that there was a Volume 2 of _Apple Venus_, and ordered it since it was not available to stream. _Apple Venus_ is my favorite XTC album, and I am just getting to know _Wasp Star._


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## starthrower

2016

What a beautiful venue!


----------



## SanAntone

*Patti Smith* - _Smells Like Teen Spirit_


----------



## Rogerx

Hotel California
Album (muziek) van Eagles


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## starthrower

One of two double CD compilations released a few years back.


----------



## regenmusic

*First rap song I really liked*





Kingdom Muzic Presents - My Temple (Sponsored by Anointed Fighter Nutrition)


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> *James Taylor* - _The Frozen Man_ (One Man Band, July 2007)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great song ....


I know the backstory to that song - it was written about the 20 year-old sailor John Torrington, who died in 1846 while the crew of _HMS Terror_ had to winter on a frozen island while their ship was icebound. His body was one of three buried close together which were exhumed, thawed and examined by a team led by Canadian scientist Own Beattie in the 1980s. It seems Torrington had died of pneumonia, triggered by lead poisoning and tuberculosis. The Franklin expedition to find the North West passage is one of those disastrous episodes of British history which never fails to make me shudder.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> 2016
> 
> What a beautiful venue!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Chapel,_Islington


----------



## 59540

Oldies. Never have to worry about what is worst and what is best. Subjectively speaking. :lol:


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> 1989 Blue Note
> 
> "Ever since the world ended, I don't go out as much."
> 
> Back in 1989 Mose knew something that we didn't!







*Todd Rundgren
Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel
A Wizard/A True Star
1973
*
_"I wonder what I'd do with myself if the world was gone . . . "_


----------



## Rogerx

Back Stabbers
Album by The O'Jays


----------



## pmsummer

FOLLOWING THE MOON
*Ensemble Galilei*

_Dorian Discovery_


----------



## pmsummer

FROM THE ISLES TO THE COURTS
*Ensemble Galilei*
_
TELARC_


----------



## starthrower

RIP, Chicago blueman Jimmy Johnson, age 93.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

Red Terror said:


>


Who is that? .......


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Bennet part 2


----------



## Jogaga

SanAntone said:


> Who is that? .......


Jorge Ben Jor


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Song from 1978

Composed and Sung by the same singer (Sezen Aksu)

She had both composed and sung for a 1978 movie in which she played.


----------



## SanAntone

*Tangled Up in Blues: Songs of Bob Dylan* is a 1999 album of Bob Dylan songs performed in blues and soul styles by various artists.










There's been over 30 albums of other artists singing the songs of Bob Dylan, this one is the one I'm listening to today.

"It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry" - Taj Mahal
"Gotta Serve Somebody" - Mavis Staples
"Lay Lady Lay" - Isaac Hayes
"Everything is Broken" - R.L. Burnside
"Pledging My Time" - Luther 'Guitar Jr.' Johnson
"I'll Be Your Baby Tonight" - John Hammond, Jr.
"Ballad of a Thin Man" - James Solberg
"Million Miles" - Alvin Youngblood Hart
"Watching the River Flow" - Leon Russell
"Wallflower" - The Holmes Brothers
"All Along the Watchtower" - Larry McCray
"One Too Many Mornings" - The Band


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love this <3


----------



## SixFootScowl

Back of CD for the track list.


----------



## atsizat

Going French


----------



## pmsummer

MATCHBOOK
*Ralph Towner* - 12-string guitar, classical guitar
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
_
ECM_


----------



## atsizat

Recorded in 1893


----------



## atsizat

Recorded in 1893


----------



## Art Rock

............................


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

AH! Real rock n roll! I also listened to Ronettes and Watain \m/ AAAarghH :devil:


----------



## starthrower

From Steve's new album.


----------



## pianozach

*Friday Night 10-Song Playlist*

The Misunderstood - I Can Take You to the Sun (2013) 
Eartha Kitt - If You Go Away (live 1968)
Steppenwolf - Rock Me (1969)
The KLF - Wichita Lineman Was a Song I Once Heard (1990) 
Bernard Herrmann - Vertigo: Scene D'Amour (1958)

Ruth Brown - So Long (1949)
The Monkees - The Last Train to Clarksville (1966) 
Stephen Bishop - Picasso Played a Blue Guitar (2014)
Garrison Starr - Downtown Hollywood (2021)
Rhiannon Giddens - Julie (live 2018)

*Eartha Kitt - If You Go Away (live 1968)*





*Bernard Herrmann - Vertigo: Scene D'Amour (1958)*





*Garrison Starr - Downtown Hollywood (2021)*





*Rhiannon Giddens - Julie (live 2018)*


----------



## Rogerx

Nada Como El Sol...

Sting


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Morning 10-Song Playlist*

Sina - What Is Life (drum cover) (live 2021)
Sina - Easy Livin' (live 2021)

Mocedades - Eres Tu (1973)
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band ft. Roy Acuff - Wreck On the Highway (1972)

Yes - Time Is Time (acoustic) - (live 2004)
Yes - I'm Running (live 1987)
Yes - Walls (live 1994)
Yes - In the Presence Of (live 2001)

Bea Miller - Yes Girl (2016) 
Brad Paisley ft. Allison Kraus - Whiskey Lullaby (2010)

*Sina - What Is Life (drum cover) (live 2021)
*




*Mocedades - Eres Tu (1973)
*




*Yes - Time Is Time (acoustic) - (live 2004)
*




*Brad Paisley ft. Allison Kraus - Whiskey Lullaby (2010)
*Possibly the saddest song you will ever hear.


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

This Fling Called Love
Artiest(en): Eileen Farrell & Percy Faith and His Orchestra


----------



## atsizat

1958


----------



## SanAntone

*Blind Willie McTell* | _The Classic Blind Willie_ | Vol. 1
Blind Willie McTell[










Blind Wilie McTell defies the stereotypical idea of pre-war Blues singers. First, he is not from the MIssissippi delta, spending his entire career in Georgia. Next, the played the twelve string guitar in a fingerpicked style featuring a ragtime syncopation and precision. He often used a slide on thie 12-string which was unique. Lastly, his singing is clear and light and the furthest thing from the rough sound of charley Patton or Blind Willie Johnson.

Bob Dylan wrote a song about him and the question is why did Dylan focus on McTell? McTell never had a hit record, was not especially famous during his lifetime nor during the revival in the 50s and 60s. McTell made a decent living, but died in obsurity in the 1959.

Maybe Dylan was inrigued with writing a song about an atypical Blues singer, and the first line of his song is, "No one sings the Blues likek Blind Willie McTell," which can be read two ways.


----------



## Ariasexta

Fun music:

【Moskau】德语神曲1979-Dschinghis Khan

Bilibili


----------



## Aerobat

In the original, Simon & Garfunkel seem to lament the silence.

These guys are angry about it....


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat

This İtalian Song from the year 1967 is so good. Magnificent!


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> This İtalian Song from the year 1967 is so good. Magnificent!


Fabulous! Thank you atsizat!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I became a Lady Gaga fan  olala


----------



## Rogerx

Jesus Christ Superstar [Original Cast Recording]


----------



## atsizat

Instrumental from 1960s


----------



## Gothos

------------------


----------



## elgar's ghost

A couple of albums from His Royal Purpleness for the rest of this afternoon.

Prince - _Dirty Mind_ (third album from 1980):










Prince - _Graffiti Bridge_ (soundtrack - twelfth album from 1990):


----------



## atsizat

A magnificent French Song from the year 1976


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
*Marc Johnson* - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ
_
ECM_


----------



## ando

*graceland paul simon* (1986, warner bros.)


----------



## ando

elgars ghost said:


> A couple of albums from His Royal Purpleness for the rest of this afternoon.
> 
> Prince - _Dirty Mind_ (third album from 1980):


My favorite Prince record. Classic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ando said:


> My favorite Prince record. Classic.


Yes - Prince may not yet have fully developed his multi-faceted 'box-of-tricks' approach but I think this was the album which uncorked the genie bottle. Maybe a running time of barely 30 minutes helped to make it all killer and no filler, but some gastronomic delights taste better when served in smaller portions.


----------



## Barbebleu

Hurray For The Riff Raff - Look Out Mama. Fabulous early album from this great band. Classic Americana.


----------



## ELbowe

This just off the presses …a wonderful jazz pianist 
Junko Onishi Quartet - Grand Voyage
Label: Somethin' Cool, Japan Released: Dec, 2021
Liner notes (What's New This Time) by author Haruki Murakami
Piano - Junko Onishi
Bass - Yosuke Inoue
Drums - Sota Kira
Percussion - Gen Ogimi
Great album but the two vocal tracks (Lisa Ono and Gen Ogimi) and are an interruption and seem out of place but overall the album is too good to be adversely impacted.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

One of rock's great vocalists.


----------



## starthrower

2006


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## atsizat

1940


----------



## starthrower

Art Yard 2 CD

A quartet album recorded in Italy 1978. Sun Ra-keyboards, John Gilmore- tenor sax, Luqman Ali-drums, Michael Ray-trumpet.


----------



## Gothos

-----------------


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## atsizat

1966


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## starthrower

A wonderful collection of vintage 70s New Orleans rhythm & blues and song craft from the late pianist, arranger, and songwriter.


----------



## atsizat

1970 Arrangement of a 1969 Concerto.






And that is the original one from 1969






Both are very good.


----------



## Red Terror

This thing is probably owned by millions who listened to it but once-their loss.


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

1978 Flying Fish Records / Art Of Life Records CD re-issue 2005

Recorded in Nashville August 7 & 8, 1978. Charles Dungey - bass, Kenny Malone - drums, Randy Goodrum - piano


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

This spin was inspired by a post in another thread by @SanAntone


----------



## atsizat

Billie Holiday- I am a fool to want you (1958)


----------



## eljr

A little know CD which contains an amazingly good rendition of Dancin' in the Streets.

Jorma Kaukonen takes the lead guitar throughout and he does several lead vocals. His finger picking guitar style, as we all know, is unsurpassed. You can enjoy it a bit here.

Top to bottom a wonderful CD for those who enjoy Dead things. 
Recorded live.










Love Will See You Through
Phil Lesh and Friends

Released	October 26, 1999
Recorded	June 4-5, 1999 at Warfield Theatre, San Francisco, CA
Genre	Rock
Length	149:11
Label	Grateful Dead Records
Producer	Phil and Jill Lesh


----------



## Red Terror

I recently acquired a copy of this revelatory album (and their follow-up, Iberia) by the group *Musica Urbana*, led by composer *Joan Albert Amargos*. This is beautiful, complex music that should appeal to classical and jazz devotees. Listen and enjoy...


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Night 10-Song Playlist*

Alison Krauss and Gillian Welch - _I'll Fly Away_ (2000)
The Four Tops - _Still Waters Run Deep_ (1970)
Seal - _Deep Water_ (1991)
Sheryl Crow - _The First Cut Is the Deepest_ (2003)
Cat Stevens - _The First Cut Is the Deepest_ (1967)

Andrew York - _Deepening_ (live 2020)
Iyeoka - _Simply Falling_ (2010)
Jordan Rudess - _Tarkus_ (Emerson, Lake & Palmer cover) (2010)
Bubble Bath - _Freehand_ (Gentle Giant cover) (live 2012)
Ralph Towner - _Icarus_ (Paul Winter Consort cover) (2013)

*Seal - Deep Water (1991)
*




*Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is the Deepest (1967)
*




*Iyeoka - Simply Falling (2010)
*




*Jordan Rudess - Tarkus (Emerson, Lake & Palmer cover) (2010)
*


----------



## Art Rock

Most of my non-classical listening the past few weeks has been this beauty.

Ocean to Ocean is the sixteenth studio album by American singer-songwriter Tori Amos. She wrote and recorded the album while in lock down in Cornwall. She described the album as "a record about your losses, and how you cope with them". It is up there with her best, just under the three magnificent albums Scarlet's Walk, Little Earthquakes, and Unrepentant Geraldines, and is one of the 50 or so best albums of all time for me. Not a weak song on the album, but even better than the other songs are Addition Of Light Divided, Swim To New York State, Spies, Metal Water Wood, How Glass Is Made, and above all the beautiful Flowers Burn To Gold.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Joe B

* 24/96 flac* remastered from original recording


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## starthrower

2021

Robben's latest studio release which is all instrumental. And forthcoming this spring is a double live album recorded in 1996.


----------



## Red Terror

Where has this band been all my life? Impressed!


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Where has this band been all my life? Impressed!


It's better to listen to the complete albums because you're missing too many great pieces on that comp. Tops on my list are 2112, A Farewell To Kings, Hemispheres, Moving Pictures, and Signals.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

*The Singers Unlimited Featuring The Pat Williams Orchestra* (1980)

*Patrick Williams* was a great big band arranger, often writing in such a way as to conjure up a small group flexibility but with the power and swing of the Jazz big band. *The Singers Unlimited* were the quintessential Jazz vocal group, taking what the Hi-Los, Swingle Singers to new heights, and spawning later groups such as Manhattan Transfer. *Gene Perling* was a master at blending the voices in close choral writing and a fluid harmonic language unparalleled by any arranger working in either vocal or instrumental genres.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *The Singers Unlimited Featuring The Pat Williams Orchestra* (1980)
> 
> *Patrick Williams* was a great big band arranger, often writing in such a way as to conjure up a small group flexibility but with the power and swing of the Jazz big band. *The Singers Unlimited* were the quintessential Jazz vocal group, taking what the Hi-Los, Swingle Singers to new heights, and spawning later groups such as Manhattan Transfer. *Gene Perling* was a master at blending the voices in close choral writing and a fluid harmonic language unparalleled by any arranger working in either vocal or instrumental genres.


I tried to shoot you a PM but you don't accept them. 

Your image is gone as you can see. This happens when you delete the image from postimage.

I know I did not realize this and found my images later presenting like this. I am guessing you are going through the same learning curve.

Peace

PS

BTW, you may still see the image although we can't. If you still do that is because it is in your cache. If you delete your cache it will disappear for you too.

Also be aware, the image may still come up when linked when you first delete the image as it's still in the postimage cache. They claim they delete their catch every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mamamoo - Memory


----------



## starthrower

Jazzy instrumental from Robben's newly released live album on Repertoire Records. An archival release of a show from 1996.


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> I tried to shoot you a PM but you don't accept them.
> 
> Your image is gone as you can see. This happens when you delete the image from postimage.
> 
> I know I did not realize this and found my images later presenting like this. I am guessing you are going through the same learning curve.
> 
> Peace
> 
> PS
> 
> BTW, you may still see the image although we can't. If you still do that is because it is in your cache. If you delete your cache it will disappear for you too.
> 
> Also be aware, the image may still come up when linked when you first delete the image as it's still in the postimage cache. They claim they delete their catch every 15 minutes or so.


Thanks for the heads up - I kinda knew that but forgot.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## starthrower

2018 Karisma Records

Brazilian prog rock trio of keyboards, drums, and bassist who doubles on guitar. I bought this a few years ago and I still enjoy spinning this one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a new Lady Gaga fan! <3


----------



## starthrower

Blue Note Records

I've been following James since I saw him playing keyboards with Pat Metheny. This is his debut release from a few years back. He's also a member of Chris Potter's Circuits Trio.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Exciting band here!


----------



## atsizat

1968


----------



## pianozach

*Thursday Night 10-Song Playlist*

Billie Eilish - bury a friend (2019)
John Lennon - Give Peace a Chance (Ultimate Mix, 2020) (1969)
Yes - Be the One (1997)
Dubl Handl - Cumberland Gap (2015)
Ennio Morricone - La Piovra 2: 'Mille Echi' (1985)

Sanguine Hum - Desolation Song (2015)
Sanguine Hum - Drastic Attic (2015)
Sanguine Hum - Getting Warmer (2015) 
Sanguine Hum - The Yellow Ship (2015)

Frou Frou - Let Go (2002)

*Billie Eilish - bury a friend (2019)*





*John Lennon - Give Peace a Chance (Ultimate Mix, 2020) (1969)*





*Yes - Be the One (1997)
*




*Dubl Handl - Cumberland Gap (2015)
*




*Ennio Morricone - La Piovra 2: 'Mille Echi' (1985) *


----------



## pianozach

*Sanguine Hum - Desolation Song (2015)*





*Frou Frou - Let Go (2002)*


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> *Frou Frou - Let Go (2002)*


I really like Frou Frou, and also the solo recordings of Imogen Heap.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded May 2014 in Istanbul


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> *Sanguine Hum - Desolation Song (2015)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frou Frou - Let Go (2002)*


I have the double CD. It's a great release! These guys write very melodic proggy pop/rock tunes.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

*Saturday Evening 10-Song Playlist*

Robert Wyatt - Sea Song (1974)
Smash Mouth - All Star (2001)

Nickelback - Rockstar (2005)
Nickelback - How You Remind Me (2001)

Tom Jones - What's New Pussycat? (1965)
Culture Club - Karma Chameleon (1983)

George Harrison - Isn't It a Pity? (1970)
George Harrison - Blow Away (1979)
George Harrison - See Yourself (1976)
George Harrison - Window Window (1973)

*Tom Jones - What's New Pussycat? *(1965)





*George Harrison - Isn't It a Pity? *(1970)





*George Harrison - Blow Away* (1979)





*George Harrison - See Yourself* (1976)





*George Harrison - Window Window* (1973)


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## pmsummer

LOS PÁJAROS PERDIDOS
_The South American Project_
L'Arpeggiata
*Christina Pluhar* - director, harps
_
Erato_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

*11-song Sunday Night Playlist
*
Staind - _It's Been Awhile _(2009)
Coldplay - _Hymn For the Weekend_ (2015)
Incubus - _Drive_ (1999)

Miley Cyrus - _The Climb_ (2009)
Miley Cyrus - _Dream_ (2009)
Miley Cyrus, Joan Jett, Laura Jane Grace - _Androgynous_ (live 2015)
Miley Cyrus - _Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me_ (2018)
Miley Cyrus, Stevie Nicks - _Edge of Midnight_ (live remix 2007)

Billie Eilish - _Your Power_ (2021)

Miley Cyrus - _Comfortably Numb_ (live 2019)
Miley Cyrus - _Angels Like You_ (2021)

*Miley Cyrus - The Climb* (2009)





*Miley Cyrus, Joan Jett, Laura Jane Grace - Androgynous (live 2015)
*




*Billie Eilish - Your Power (2021)*





*Miley Cyrus - Comfortably Numb (live 2019)*





*Miley Cyrus - Angels Like You (2021)*


----------



## Armano

Ha that's awesome!


----------



## SanAntone

Steely Dan | Gaucho












> Following the release of the album Gaucho in 1980 by the U.S. rock band Steely Dan, Jarrett sued the band for copyright infringement. Gaucho's title track, credited to Donald Fagen and Walter Becker, bore a resemblance to Jarrett's "Long As You Know You're Living Yours" from Jarrett's 1974 album Belonging. In an interview with Musician magazine, Becker and Fagen were asked about the similarity between the two pieces of music, and Becker told Musician that he loved the Jarrett composition, while Fagen said they had been influenced by it. After their comments were published, Jarrett sued, and Becker and Fagen were legally obliged to add his name to the credits and provide Jarrett with publishing royalties. Wikipedia


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## starthrower

1974


----------



## starthrower

RIP Gary Brooker 1945-2022

This is my personal favorite vocal performance by Gary and band recorded live in 1977.


----------



## Rogerx

Armano said:


> Ha that's awesome!


Which one from the named?


----------



## Rogerx

Abba Gold - Best off


----------



## ando

*blood, sweat & tears blood, sweat & tears* (1968, columbia)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Sylvie Kreusch - Montbray


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Pink - Get the party started/ Sweet Dreams


----------



## elgar's ghost

In their early days one of rock's most misunderstood groups. It wasn't about trying to outdo Cream or whatever other power trios were trying to prove. Given the chance I'd rather have seen Grand Funk than Cream any day - less solos for a start...

Grand Funk Railroad - _On Time_ (debut album from 1969):










Grand Funk Railroad - (second album from 1969):


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour best of , disc 1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## starthrower

1973 / 2021 BMG CD re-issue includes one bonus track


----------



## ELbowe

George Shearing, Marian McPartland: Alone Together
Concord Jazz CD Date? (…original recording 1981)
Love the piano playing of both these masters, found this at Thrift for $1.50 yesterday


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mamamoo - Yellow Flower


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty in Memphis by Dusty Springfield


----------



## senza sordino

As I mentioned in another couple of threads, I'm reading Inside Out, The Story of Pink Floyd by Nick Mason (drummer). It's well-written, humourous, and informative. I didn't realize how integral and immersive their light show was at the start of their career. It must've been a groovy show back in 1967. As of this morning, I'm up to the point in the book when the first album has been recorded and released. Pink Floyd was given the opportunity to listen to The Beatles recording Lovely Rita.

It's sort of surreal to consider I was there in London at that time in history. Though, I had more important things to do, such as some drooling, soiling my nappies, and sleeping.

I'm going to listen to all of their music from start to finish as I read that book.

The Piper at the Gates of Dawn (August 1967)









Saucerful of Secrets (June 1968)


----------



## pianozach

*10 Song Playlsit for a Sunday Morning

Miley Cyrus - Wrecking Ball (2013)
Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams (2004)
Green Day - American Idiot (2004)
Lipps Inc. - Funkytown (1979)
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird (1973)

Miles Davis - So What (1959)
Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays (1971) 
The Weeknd - Save Your Tears (2020) 
Phish - Sample in a Jar (1994) 
Grateful Dead - Truckin' (1970)
*
Funny how Free Bird somehow became a song universally joked about, but it still stands up just fine.

Lynyrd Skynyrd - _Free Bird_ (1973)





Miles Davis - _So What_ (1959)





Carpenters - _Rainy Days And Mondays_ (1971) 





Grateful Dead - _Truckin' _(1970)


----------



## Jay




----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> As I mentioned in another couple of threads, I'm reading Inside Out, The Story of Pink Floyd by Nick Mason (drummer). It's well-written, humourous, and informative. I didn't realize how integral and immersive their light show was at the start of their career. It must've been a groovy show back in 1967. As of this morning, I'm up to the point in the book when the first album has been recorded and released. Pink Floyd was given the opportunity to listen to The Beatles recording Lovely Rita.
> 
> It's sort of surreal to consider I was there in London at that time in history. Though, I had more important things to do, such as some drooling, soiling my nappies, and sleeping.
> 
> I'm going to listen to all of their music from start to finish as I read that book.
> 
> The Piper at the Gates of Dawn (August 1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saucerful of Secrets (June 1968)


Listening to *Pink Floyd* chronologically is quite the journey. Their "style" developed slowly, yet changed considerably several times. Don't forget to miss the non-album singles released early on, and remember that the tracklists were different for those first two albums.


----------



## KevinJS

Red Terror said:


> Where has this band been all my life? Impressed!


Yes, Rush were very impressive. Here's the last track, The Garden, from the last studio album, Clockwork Angels (live version with string ensemble).


----------



## KevinJS

Dream Theater - The Astonishing


----------



## elgar's ghost

Loving this hoary old hard rock from the refreshingly less refined end of the scale, although Grand Funk's albums would get incrementally smoother over the next couple of years.

Grand Funk Railroad - _Closer to Home_ (third album from 1970):










Grand Funk Railroad - _Survival_ (fourth album from 1971):


----------



## Malx

In the early 1970's from a City famous for the three "J's" - Jute, Jam and Journalism (Dundee) came one of the best white soul/funk outfits to grace any stage.
Now this is not by any means my favourite type of music but this album still makes me smile, and its hard to sit still when listening along - you've just got to get down with groove.

*Average White Band - Average White Band.*


----------



## pmsummer

REGARDS FROM CHUCK PINK
*Leo Kottke* - guitar
_
Private Music_


----------



## starthrower

Two songs you don't expect to hear from rock legends. They're both quite moving.


----------



## pmsummer

SKULL AND ROSES*
*The Grateful Dead*
_
Warner Bros. - Rhino_

*GRATEFUL DEAD (official title, original title NSFW)


----------



## pmsummer

BUENA VISTA SOCIAL CLUB
_at Carnegie Hall_
*Buena Vista Social Club*

_World Circuit / Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Philidor

With Manu Katché drumming, this is a great album.

*Sting: Nothing like the Sun*


----------



## ando

Yep. Not as good as _Dream of the Blue Turtles_ but among the top 3 of his solo albums (imo).


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## KevinJS

Baroque Tribute To Rush


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## senza sordino

All Pink Floyd tonight









Volume One Disk One from Spotify.

1965 recordings:

"Lucy Leave" - 2:57
"Double O Bo" - 2:57
"Remember Me" - 2:46
"Walk with Me Sydney" - 3:11
"Butterfly" - 3:00
"I'm a King Bee" - 3:13

1966-1967 recordings:

"Arnold Layne" (2010 mix) - 2:57
"See Emily Play" (2010 mix) - 2:55
"Apples and Oranges" (2010 mix) - 3:05
"Candy and a Currant Bun" (2010 mix) - 2:45
"Paintbox" (2010 mix) - 3:48
"Matilda Mother" (alternate version) (2010 mix) - 4:01
"Jugband Blues" (2010 mix) - 3:01
"In the Beechwoods" (2010 mix) - 4:43
"Vegetable Man" (2010 mix) - 2:32
"Scream Thy Last Scream" (2010 mix) - 4:43

This was a very interesting disk of some music I've never heard before and some versions of songs I'd never heard before. The 1965 recordings were rather bluesy, sounding like early Stones. Then gradually their songs sound less bluesy and more psychedelic. It's a good disk to show off the very early music.

Tonite Let's All Make Love in London (1968), recorded in 1967. My CD. There are only two songs on this short disk: Interstellar Overdrive (16 minute version) and Nick's Boogie (nearly 12 minutes)


----------



## Rogerx

Alanis Morissette Jagged Little Pill.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Music of Bill Evans | Kronos Quartet* (with Eddie Gomez and Jim Hall)


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## eljr

A brief playlist of mine:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metal from Ukraine.


----------



## SanAntone

*Frank Sinatra | My Kind of Broadway*


----------



## senza sordino

Pink Floyd More (Soundtrack) (June 1969)









Pink Floyd Ummagumma (Nov 1969). I've never really understood this album, it just doesn't click with me.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Red Terror

Pure, untethered Rock & Roll.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pianozach

*Thursday Night 10-Song Playlist

Grateful Dead - Touch Of Grey (1987) 
James Brown and The Famous Flames - It's A Man's Man's Man's World (1966)
Billy Joel - Piano Man (1973)
Joni Mitchell - Big Yellow Taxi (1970) 
Ecclesia - Excellence (feat. Sarah Elkins) (2019)

David Chappell - End Of Silence [Entropy] (feat. Alexa Ray) (2019) 
Daniel Neuman - Entropy Is Reeling (2021)
Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade of Winter (1968) 
Frank Sinatra - In the Wee Small Hours of the Morning (1955)
Vittorio Paltrinieri - Love in Portofino (1960)
*

*Grateful Dead - Touch Of Grey (1987) *




*James Brown and The Famous Flames - It's A Man's Man's Man's World (1966)
*



*Joni Mitchell - Big Yellow Taxi (1970) 
*



*Daniel Neuman - Entropy Is Reeling (2021)
*



*Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade of Winter (1968) *


----------



## new but obsessed

*Nilüfer Yanya - Painless (2022)*










I was really surprised by her debut album when I came across it a few years ago. This is something that I just heard was released. I really dig it. Interesting brit. I'm an amateur, but I'm sensing Pop-adjacent vocals, and some instrumentals from early 2000s indie rock and more than a little Radiohead In Rainbows beats and guitars.

Anyway, gotta say, I think her two albums are well worth picking up, pretty unique and interesting


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with GFR.

_E Pluribus Funk_ highlights the first stages of jettisoning the trademark slobbering bass-heavy caveman sound of the first four albums with a crisper production job and more concise arrangements which would pave the way for Grand Funk's more radio-friendly heyday of 1973-75. It may seem unlikely, but the frantic _I Come Tumblin'_ could almost be the Red Hot Chili Peppers fifteen years ahead of their time. Don Brewer blows up a real storm on that track, thus contradicting Homer Simpson's classic 'competent drum work' remark. Mel Schacher's bass isn't quite as 'bong-rattling' as before but the 'wild, shirtless lyrics of Mark Farner' are still in evidence. All told, a pretty solid 'on the cusp' album.

Grand Funk Railroad - _E Pluribus Funk_ (fifth album from 1971):










_Phoenix_, so-called because it was the first album from the band once they managed to extricate themselves from the iron grip (and alleged financial malfeasance) of manager-producer Terry Knight, is a real disappointment. Apart from the killer top-30 single, _Rock 'n Roll Soul_, little else particularly takes off which for me made it by far the group's weakest album up until that point. Their old acquaintance, fellow Michigander Craig Frost, guests on keyboards which shifted Grand Funk ever further away from the sledgehammer power trio sound of the Terry Knight period. Frost soon became a full member of the group and would stay with them for five more studio albums until their split in late 1976.

Grand Funk Railroad - _Phoenix_ (sixth album from 1972):


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Maaya Sakamoto: DOWN TOWN*


----------



## pianozach

*FRIDAY NIGHT 10-TRACK PLAYLIST*

*Lee Konitz Nonet - Giant Steps (1977) 
Oscar Peterson - You Go To My Head (1952)
Benny Goodman - Sing, Sing, Sing (1938)

Keith Urban - Tumbleweed (2020)

George Alexander MacFarren - She Stoops to Conquer Overture (1864)
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette Overture (1867)
Gregorio Allegri - Miserere mei, Deus (~1630s)

Harmony River - Farewell Pikachu! [Pokemon Soundtrack] (1999)
Robert Wyatt - Last Straw (1974)
*

*I swear, you will not regret listening to 12 year old singing Allegri's Miserere, mei, Deus. Aksel Rykkvin singing Allegri's Miserere, mei, Deus.*

*Benny Goodman - Sing, Sing, Sing (1938)





George Alexander MacFarren - She Stoops to Conquer Overture (1864)





Gregorio Allegri - Miserere mei, Deus (~1630s) 





Robert Wyatt - Last Straw (1974)




*


----------



## haziz

While this live concert CD was not released till 2014, it certainly brings back great memories of my teens in the late 70s and 80s!










It is interesting that the songs on this live concert are played at a much faster tempo than the original albums I remember so fondly.


----------



## starthrower

1973

A classy CD re-issue with great sound.


----------



## ando

He said it in 1985. Horrible that it has to be said again...






*the russians sting*


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Turkish Song from the year 1988


----------



## elgar's ghost

The full concert at the Royal Albert Hall, London January 9th 1970 from this DVD set. Excellent restoration/enhancement job on both sound and vision.


----------



## starthrower

2015


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra Come Dance with Me!


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mamamoo - Travel


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## SanAntone

*Two Men with the Blues | Wynton Marsalis / Willie Nelson*










Wynton Marsalis - trumpet and vocals
Willie Nelson - vocals and guitar
Walter Blanding - saxophone
Dan Nimmer - piano
Mickey Raphael - harmonica
Carlos Henriquez - bass
Ali Jackson - drums



> Nelson says that music hasn't changed much in his lifetime.
> 
> "It's all music," Nelson says. "You got so many notes and there's so many words to throw in there, and you get different people mixing it up different ways. But you put it all together, and that's music."
> 
> Marsalis adds that the common ground between them makes playing together a natural fit.
> 
> "We're all part of the same root," Marsalis says. "It's like eating barbecue: Texas people barbecue; Louisiana people barbecue catfish. We taught them what to do with a catfish. We don't have to come together to do that, you know? NPR


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Long: Uit Liefde en Respect (1994)

Robert Long was a Dutch singer and cabaret artist. On this album he covered 13 Dutch Golden Oldies in slightly jazzy arrangements, and rounds it off with a medley of 11 more tunes. Bought this last week in a CD shop (yes, they still exist) for under 1 euro.


----------



## atsizat

This is originally Arabic Music but both Turks and Greeks sing it.

Sung in Turkish below. It is in Turkish Art Music but Turks took the music from Arabs. Greeks took the music too.


----------



## Vronsky

Pere Ubu: The Modern Dance (1978)


----------



## senza sordino

Yet more Pink Floyd

Atom Heart Mother (October 1970)









Relics (May 1971) I played a CD with a different cover. But this is the LP cover I bought back in the 1980s.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Steely Dan ‎- Katy Lied


----------



## starthrower

This song shook me up this morning thinking about the terrible events in Ukraine. Sitting around watching the war news just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

Marillion: An Hour Before It's Dark


----------



## SanAntone

*Muddy Waters: Got My Mojo Working*










Combining his unmistakeable Delta roots with the gritty urbanity of Chicago, Muddy Waters pioneered a new form of the Blues. This video captures him in all-electric settings from Musikladen, History of Soul, and Rockpalast.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*David Bowie: Heros (2017 Remaster)*



















David Bowie remains cutting-edge and well ahead of his time


----------



## Red Terror

Chibi Ubu said:


> David Bowie remains cutting-edge and well ahead of his time


Bowie's _image_ was innovative (at the time) but musically speaking-not so much. The truly innovative artists in rock can be counted on one hand.


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Song from the year 1988.

The part that starts at 1:03 is the part I love.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Red Terror said:


> Bowie's _image_ was innovative (at the time) but musically speaking-not so much. The truly innovative artists in rock can be counted on one hand.


I used to think so as well. This album was a collaboration with Robert Fripp, who plays on the album. A review of the remaster bore out the change in my opinion. Bowie was listening to Fripp & Eno & Belew early on, and he was well ahead of me. But I'm not much a fan of 'innovative' music from Varese and his electronic wizards of the day, either.

There have been a number of recent releases by the David Bowie Estate of a lot of David's unreleased materials that are post 2000. The recording technique and mixes are state of the art. Bowie never sounded as well as does he does on the new issues. Go sample them.

Life is too short to drink bad wine...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Chibi Ubu

Chibi Ubu said:


> I used to think so as well. This album was a collaboration with Brian Eno, who plays on the album. A review of the remaster bore out the change in my opinion. Bowie was listening to Fripp & Eno & Belew early on, and he was well ahead of me. Fripp & Belew appear on other Bowie works.
> 
> But then, I'm not much a fan of 'innovative' music from Varese and his electronic wizards of the day, either. Many qualified composers of all genres emulate those other composers of their time and style. It always has been that way.
> 
> There have been a number of recent releases by the David Bowie Estate of a lot of David's unreleased materials that are post 2000. The recording technique and mixes are state of the art. Bowie never sounded as well as does he does on the new issues. Go sample them.
> 
> Life is too short to drink bad wine...




Hey there, it's Yogi Bear :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Interesting half hour documentary.


----------



## Jay

Chibi Ubu said:


> I'm not much a fan of 'innovative' music from Varese and his electronic wizards of the day, either.


I dig Varese _et al_., but the larger point is that innovation is over-rated. Bowie could've continued to crank out "Fame," "Young Americans," and "Let's Dance," but went with _Low_ instead, an innovative move of sorts I'd submit.


----------



## starthrower

Sanguine Hum: Now We Have Light
2015

One my favorite prog/pop rock releases I've picked up in recent years. This British band released a few EPs under the name, Antique Seeking Nuns before they changed their name. They now have six releases as Sanguine Hum.


----------



## atsizat

Kurdish song.

I don't understand a single word but it is quite touching.


----------



## Vronsky

Black Sabbath: Paranoid (1970)


----------



## SanAntone

*Bessie Smith | The Complete Recordings, Vol. 3*










This collection of all of Bessie Smiths Columbia sessions is invaluable. 173 songs in five 2CD recordings, exquisitely re-mastered to pristine audio. Exhaustively documented with excellent notes and credits.


----------



## starthrower

A good way to learn the lyrics to this concept album.


----------



## SanAntone

*Jimmy Reed | Mr. Luck / Honey Don't Let Me Go*










Jimmy Reed is one of my favorites. His music is a distillation of The Blues. Almost perfect.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bob Dylan | Shadows in the Night*










Bob Dylan - vocals, production
Daniel Fornero - trumpet
*Tony Garnier - upright bass*
Larry G. Hall - trumpet
Dylan Hart - French horn
*Donnie Herron - pedal steel guitar*
Alan Kaplan - trombone
Stu Kimball - guitar
Andrew Martin - trombone
Joseph Meyer - French horn
George Receli - percussion
*Charlie Sexton - guitar*
Francisco Torres - trombone

I really like these records that Dylan did of the Great American Songbook. His band is unique with the inclusion of the pedal steel along with a Jazz small band with additional horns.


----------



## Rogerx

Bridge Over Troubled Water
album by Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Song from the year 1977


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Imagine (CD)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grand Funk Railroad - _We're an American Band_ (seventh album from 1973):










Grand Funk Railroad - _Shinin' On_ (eighth album from 1974):


----------



## Chibi Ubu

:lol:


----------



## starthrower

Great live performance of this classic tune.


----------



## Barbebleu

Eberhard Weber - Pendulum. Wonderful.


----------



## starthrower

Robben Ford + Blue Line: Live At Yoshi's
2 CD set

Culled from five nights of performances in May 1996. Robben Ford - guitar & vocals, Tommy Brechtlein - drums, Roscoe Beck - bass, Bill Boublitz - piano and organ.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Chibi Ubu said:


> :lol:


Been a long, long while since I've seen that film - _Fiend Without a Face_, I believe...


----------



## SanAntone

*Bob Carlin | Fiddle Tunes for Clawhammer Banjo*


----------



## pmsummer

SURROUNDED BY ANGELS
_A Christmas Celebration_
*Traditional French, English, Greek, Scottish, Irish, Catalan - Medieval - Folk - Praetorius - Gruber*
Ensemble Galilei
_
Sonus_


----------



## starthrower

2009

Recorded live. Travis Carlton - bass, Toss Panos - drums


----------



## Jay




----------



## Vronsky

Alice In Chains: Facelift (1990)


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Song from the year 1993


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Morning 10-Song Playlist*

*Janet Robin - A View From Above* (live 2010)
*Janet Robin - Can't You See *(live 2016)
*Janet Robin - Everybody Falls In Love In Prague* (2019)

_Janet Robin is a local singer/songwriter and an extraordinary guitarist. A while back she toured with *Lindsay Buckingham*, and currently plays with *The String Revolution*.
_
*Keith Emerson - And Then January* (2013)
*Keith Emerson - Rio* (2013)

_Some solo piano tracks from one of Rock's most interesting keyboardists_.

*Sparks - Beat the Clock* (1979)

_My first girlfriend and I "discovered" this band back in the 1970s, and they became "our" band. This is probably NOT one of their best tracks_.

*Keith Emerson Band - Lucky Man* (live 2008)
*Keith Emerson Band - Karn Evil 9 *(live 2008)

_Some excellent quality video and audio of *Keith Emerson Band featuring Marc Bonilla*_.

*Yes - Tempus Fugit (early mix)* (1980)

_The differences are subtle, but they're there. Somehow it has a rockier edge than the final mix.
_
*Sade - Smooth Operator* (1984)

_Something from the 1980s that DIDN'T suck_.

Janet Robin - A View From Above (live 2010)





Janet Robin - Can't You See (live 2016)





Janet Robin - Everybody Falls In Love In Prague (2019)





Yes - Tempus Fugit (early mix) (1980)


----------



## atsizat

I think it is in Russian


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> Janet Robin - A View From Above (live 2010)


So much talking - I wonder if anyone was listening?


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> So much talking - I wonder if anyone was listening?


Yes, many were. Some weren't. If she's annoyed, she doesn't let on. She does a bit of audience participation later in this one, and they respond.

That's what playing in a bar or club is like.


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> That's what playing in a bar or club is like.


I have played in countless bars - but that clip seemed especially loud. I felt bad for her.


----------



## Malx

Now I'm not a great Tull fan but this is the album I have constantly turned to first when in the mood.

*Jethro Tull - Benefit*










Closely followed by ... Sitting on a park bench.


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Song from the year 1987


----------



## Malx

*Little Feat - Waiting For Columbus.*

Good to hear this again - the newer songs benefit most from the live situation, first rate live band.


----------



## KevinJS

Queensrÿche - Empire


----------



## KevinJS

Maggie Reilly - Past Present and Future

Maggie Reilly is the voice of much of Mike Oldfield's music


----------



## KevinJS

Yngwie J Malmsteen - Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra


----------



## KevinJS

Rush - Time Machine: Live In Cleveland


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Turkish Song from the year 1992


----------



## starthrower

This song has some beautiful chords played on 12 string guitar. They sound similar to what Alex Lifeson played on Xanadu.


----------



## KevinJS

Dream Theater - When Dream And Day Unite


----------



## Ariasexta

Yingwie Malmsteen: Rising Force.


----------



## KevinJS

Procul Harum/Edmonton Symphony Orchestra


----------



## KevinJS

Liquid Tension Experiment 2


----------



## SONNET CLV

One of Miles's final performances, recorded at the Jazz a Vienne Festival, Vienne, France, July 1, 1991. "Le roi du jazz", as French newscasters called him, would return to America in late July, play a concert (his last) at the Hollywood Bowl in late August, and a few days later check into the hospital, not feeling well. He would go into a coma from which he never awakened and pass away on September 28, 1991.

I still remember hearing the news of Miles's passing. Though I preferred his "classic" '50s and '60s music to the later workings, this concert "Live At Vienne 1991" remains faultless and shows Miles Davis at his best. Though there is but one Davis original, "Wrinkle", Miles's musical personality and invention shines through, especially on the two Marcus Miller tunes, "Hannibal" and "Amandla" and the Cyndi Lauper vehicle, "Time After Time". I have much of Miles in my collection. This two disc set (on both vinyl records and CDs -- I have both!) takes a back seat to none of the other great Miles Davis albums.

A force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## KevinJS

Annie Haslam/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Still Life

Classical pieces by Tchaikovsky, JS Bach, Fauré, Mozart, Satie, Chopin, Albinoni, Delius, Saint-Saëns and Wagner with additional lyrics.


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## SanAntone

*Frank Hutchison - The Train That Carried The Girl From Town*








> Frank Hutchison (March 20, 1897 - November 9, 1945) was an American early country blues and Piedmont blues musician and songwriter. Okeh Records promotional materials referred to him as "The Pride of West Virginia," and he is thought to be the first non-African American musician to record in the country blues idiom. Hutchison was best known as a slide guitar player, where he held the guitar in his lap and used a pen knife as a slide. Wikipedia


----------



## KevinJS

Yes - Symphonic Live


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## SanAntone

*Bob Dylan | Rough and Rowdy Ways*










The more I listen to this record the better it sounds. Major late career achievement.


----------



## starthrower

1982

Picked up a nice Japanese CD edition at my local store for a few dollars. Sound is excellent.


----------



## ando

*eliminator zz top* (1983, warner bros.)


----------



## senza sordino

Pink Floyd Meddle (October 1971). Echoes is one of my favorite of their pieces. 









Pink Floyd Obscured by Clouds (June 1972) It is probably often overlooked. A shame because it's pretty good.


----------



## atsizat

Italian Song from the year 1986


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## SanAntone

Inspired by the "Death of Pop Harmony" thread I was driven to listen to some "old" Pop music.

*The Brill Building Sound*










Very much fun. These songwriters knew what they were doing.


----------



## SanAntone

*Hawkwind | In Search of Space*


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Night 10-Song Playlist Part 1
*

*The Doors - Riders On The Storm *(1971)
*Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine* (live 1971)
*ARW* (Anderson, Rabin and Wakeman) - *Fragile* (2018)
*R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People* (1991)
*David Gilmour - Pocketful of Stones* (2006)

John Lennon - Woman (1980)
Fleetwood Mac - Future Games (1970)
Queen - These Are The Days Of Our Lives (1991) 
The Tragically Hip - As I Wind Down The Pines (2000)
The Silver Wilburys - Watching The River Flow (live 1987)

*The Doors - Riders On The Storm* (1971) 
The song reached #14 on the U.S. Billboard Hot 100, and #22 on the UK Singles Chart.
It was the last song recorded by all four members of the Doors. The song manages to avoid being pigeonholed, and has been described as "psychedelic rock", "jazz rock", "art rock", and even proto-goth.





*Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine* (live 1971)
Bill Withers manages to tell a great story, and convey heartfelt anguish in under three minutes. And he can deliver the song live just as effectively. It won the Grammy for Best R&B Song , and peaked on the US charts at #3.





*ARW* (as _*"Yes featuring Anderson, Rabin and Wakeman"*_) - *Fragile* (2018)
Former *Yes* members Jon Anderson, Rick Wakeman, and Trevor Rabin pretend they ARE Yes, and tour of two or three years, constantly dangling the candy of a great new album in front of their fans, and manage to produce one song, which they never bothered to release (Rabin played it during a radio interview, and a fan cleaned up the recording and posted it).





*R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People* (1991)
The band brings the B-52s *Kate Pierson* on as a featured vocalist for this satirical translation of the Chinese government's propaganda used after the Tiananmen Square protests. It peaked at #10 on the charts. *Blender* included it on its list of *50 Worst Songs Ever*. Evidently *Blender* doesn't understand the concept of _*satire*_.





*David Gilmour - Pocketful of Stones* (2006) 
From Gilmour's 3rd solo album, On An Island, released on his 60th birthday.


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Night 10-Song Playlist Part 2
*
The Doors - Riders On The Storm (1971)
Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine (live 1971)
ARW (Anderson, Rabin and Wakeman) - Fragile (2018)
R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People (1991)
David Gilmour - Pocketful of Stones (2006)

*John Lennon - Woman* (1980)
*Fleetwood Mac - Future Games* (1970)
*Queen - These Are The Days Of Our Lives* (1991) 
*The Tragically Hip - As I Wind Down The Pines* (2000)
*"The Silver Wilburys"* - *Watching The River Flow *(live 1987)

*John Lennon - Woman* (1980)
From John & Yoko's 1980 album *Double Fantasy*, his first album in five years. The album stalled on the charts and received largely negative reviews from music critics, that is, until he was assassinated three weeks after the album's release. It went on to win the Grammy Award for Album of the Year. "Woman" peaked at #1 on both US and UK charts.





*Fleetwood Mac - Future Games* (1970)
This is Fleetwood Mac prior to Stevie Nicks and Lindsay Buckingham joining the band, and is the first of five albums to feature guitarist Bob Welch, who wrote the title song from their album of the same name. 30 years later the song would be featured in the 2000 film _Almost Famous_. It's also the first album with Christine McVie listed as an actual member.





*Queen - These Are The Days Of Our Lives* (1991) 
From their 1991 album "Innuendo". This is the last promotional video to feature Freddie Mercury in person before his death in 1991, and was released in black & white to hide Mercury's frail appearance. The single rose to #1 in both the UK and Ireland, and won British Single of the Year at the Brit Awards.





*The Tragically Hip - As I Wind Down The Pines* (2000)
From the Canadian band's seventh album, "Music @ Work", which won the Juno Award for Best Album of the Year.





*The Silver Wilburys* - Watching The River Flow *(live 1987)
Sherman, set the "Wayback Machine" to Thursday, February 19th, 1987 to see "The Silver Wilburys" (*George Harrison, Bob Dylan, John Fogerty, Taj Mahal, Jesse Ed Davis, and the rest of Taj Mahal's band) ramble through an impromptu version of "Watching The River Flow" at the Palomino Club in Hollywood. No, there was no "Silver Wilburys"; this was just George and friends joining *Taj Mahal* onstage. 
*



*


----------



## Jay




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mary Black with De Dannan - A Song For Ireland*

"Lá Fhéile Pádraig sona duit!"









*Sláinte...*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## senza sordino

The Raven That Refused to Sing (and other stories) Steven Wilson (February 2013). Not my typical non-classical listening - anything new than about 1990 - but I really like this. I've only listened to it two or three times, and I own the CD. I'll make a point of listening again soon.

It's complex, interesting, well recorded, sounds great, has plenty of good playing, and has a variety of instrumentation. And it's dripping in that gorgeous mellotron.


----------



## KevinJS

Sky 4: Forthcoming


----------



## Jay

senza sordino said:


> it's dripping in that gorgeous Mellotron.


----------



## Art Rock

senza sordino said:


> The Raven That Refused to Sing (and other stories) Steven Wilson (February 2013). Not my typical non-classical listening - anything new than about 1990 - but I really like this. I've only listened to it two or three times, and I own the CD. I'll make a point of listening again soon.
> 
> It's complex, interesting, well recorded, sounds great, has plenty of good playing, and has a variety of instrumentation. And it's dripping in that gorgeous mellotron.


A fabulous album. One of my all-time faves.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## atsizat

From Midnight Express (1978)


----------



## SanAntone

*Ray Wylie Hubbard | Co-Starring Too*












> Ray Wylie Hubbard had such a good time making his last album, Co-Starring (ND review), that he came back for more, and hell if he doesn't party 'till his wheels fall off on this roaring, rocking, swampy collection of songs. On Co-Starring Too, his "co-stars" include Willie Nelson, Jaimee Harris, Eliza Gilkyson, Eric Church, Steve Earle, Wynonna Judd, Hayes Carll, Ringo Starr, and Ann Wilson, among others. No Depression


----------



## SanAntone

*Leonard Cohen | You Want It Darker*


----------



## Gothos

-----------------


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some slick R&B for once. Maybe soon some badass metal...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We Are The Apocalypse by Dark Funeral. Starts off promising in a black metal way.


----------



## pianozach

*Saturday Afternoon 12-Song Playlist* [Part 1 of 2]

*George Harrison - Poor Little Girl* (1989)
Recorded especially for included on the Compilation album Best of Dark Horse
*George Harrison - Nowhere To Go* (1970)
George's vocal was recorded in 1970 as part of the All Things Must Pass demos, but left unused. The rest of the instruments were added by a fan decades later.

*John Lennon - Mind Games* (1973)
Lead single for Lennon's album of the same name. Made the Top 20 in the US.
*John Lennon - Borrowed Time* (1984)
Completed and released posthumously. It failed to chart in the US, but made the Top 40 in the UK.

*George Harrison - Poor Little Girl* (1989)




*George Harrison - Nowhere To Go* (1970)





*John Lennon - Mind Games* (1973)




*John Lennon - Borrowed Time* (1984)


----------



## pianozach

*Saturday Afternoon 12-Song Playlist* [Part 2 of 2]


*Paul McCartney - Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey* (1971)
Reached #1 on the charts in the US, and McCartney received a Grammy for Best Arrangement Accompanying Vocalists.
*Paul McCartney - I Can Bet* (2013)
Depending on the chart this song ranked #18, #21, & #46 on different US charts, but reached #4 in Japan.
*Paul McCartney - Demons Dance* (2013)
Bonus track from McCartney's 2013 album "New".
*The Beatles - And I Love Her* (1964)
This song with Paul McCartney singing lead made the Top 20.

*George Harrison "When We Was Fab" (1988) FULL CD SINGLE *(When We Was Fab/Zig Zag/That's the Way It Goes/ When We Was Fab (reverse end))

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*Paul McCartney - Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey* (1971)




*Paul McCartney - I Can Bet* (2013)




*Paul McCartney - Demons Dance* (2013)




*The Beatles - And I Love Her* (1964)





*George Harrison "When We Was Fab" (1988) FULL CD SINGLE* (*When We Was Fab/Zig Zag/That's the Way It Goes/ When We Was Fab (reverse end)*)


----------



## SanAntone

*Thievery Corporation | Saudade* (full album)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## atsizat

1968


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## PathfinderCS




----------



## atsizat

1984


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Moonbyul - 6equence


----------



## starthrower

From the new 8 disc set.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Track From Thing-Fish (Creative Video)*

*Frank Zappa - Brown Moses*






I got to see Frank & his band play this at his last concert in Utah. Go Ike Willis


----------



## atsizat




----------



## senza sordino

While at the gym today. I was there a long time, enough time for three albums. I had just recently watched an episode from Classic Albums, that documentary series, about Steely Dan's Aja. It was interesting as I don't really know much about Walter Becker and Donald Fagan.

It was 1977 in the gym today.

Steely Dan Aja (September 1977)









Fleetwood Mac Rumours (February 1977)









The Weather Report Heavy Weather (March 1977)


----------



## senza sordino

I've been in all day, so I thought I would continue with my Pink Floyd listening. These are well-trodden and overly familiar works, but still great albums no matter how many times I've listened.

Dark Side of the Moon (March 1973)









Wish You Were Here (September 1975) Released the same week we emigrated to Canada from England. Probably my favorite of them all. It's almost a palindromic album, a pretty interesting achievement.









Animals (January 1977)









I finished reading Nick Mason's book Inside Out The Story of Pink Floyd about a week ago. Very interesting and informative. He feels bad about Syd Barrett, but not so much about Roger Waters. Roger Waters really did become a prick. During the photography of the album cover for Animals, the pig really did get away and they found it some distance downwind. Nick Mason is the only member to have played on every album!


----------



## ando

*some like it hot the power station*


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Song from the year 1988


----------



## SanAntone

*Rolling Stones - Singles: 1963-1965*


----------



## pmsummer

SPOOKED
*Robyn Hitchcock*
- Dave Rawlings
- Gillian Welch
_
Yep Roc_


----------



## senza sordino

Fairport Convention What We Did On Our Holidays (January 1969)









Fairport Convention Unhalfbricking (July 1969)









Only the third time I've heard these albums. They're nice.


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist Part 1
All Beatles
All "Sun"

GLEE - Here Comes The Sun (2013)
Beatles - Sun King (1969)
Paul McCartney - I'll Follow the Sun (live, 2006?)
Nina Simone - Here Comes the Sun (1971) 
The Fab Four - Here Comes the Sun (live 2018)
*
Paul McCartney/The Beatles - _Hot As Sun_ (outtakes, 1969)
The Beatles - _Good Day Sunshine_ (1966)
Ringo Starr - _Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away, Raymond) _(1973)
Paul McCartney - _Feel the Sun_ (1985)
Paul McCartney - _Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying_ (1990)

*GLEE - Here Comes The Sun* (2013)
Astonishing how songs from the *Beatles* keep being recycled in so many ways. And the song arrangers for the show are very . . . very . . . clever. Personally, I think this George Harrison track the best song on the original 1969 *Abbey Road* album





*Beatles - Sun King* (1969)
The Original from 1969. Harpsichord. Beautiful three-part vocals. Nonsense lyrics. *Lennon* could really hit it out of the park when he wanted.





*Paul McCartney - I'll Follow the Sun* (live, 2006?)
*McCartney* covering his own song from *The Beatles*. Simple, sweet, classic. 





*Nina Simone - Here Comes the Sun* (1971) 
Jazz legend *Simone* puts her own spin on a *Beatles* classic.





*The Fab Four - Here Comes the Sun* (live 2018)
Beatles Tribute group covers that same song. It's pretty stunning live. The "George" slips in a few acoustic versions of some of his other Beatles songs as a warm-up.


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist Part 2
*
GLEE - _Here Comes The Sun_ (2013)
Beatles - _Sun King_ (1969)
Paul McCartney - _I'll Follow the Sun_ (live, 2006?)
Nina Simone - _Here Comes the Sun_ (1971)
The Fab Four - _Here Comes the Sun_ (live 2018)

*Paul McCartney/The Beatles - Hot As Sun (outtakes, 1969)
The Beatles - Good Day Sunshine (1966)
Ringo Starr - Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away, Raymond) (1973)
Paul McCartney - Feel the Sun (1985)
Paul McCartney - Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying (1990)
*

*Paul McCartney/The Beatles - Hot As Sun *(outtakes, 1969)
This instrumental ended up on *McCartney*'s first solo album. In fact, this video is a mashup of The Beatles working it up in the studio, and the stand-alone track from McCartney's 1970 self titled album, where it segued into an experiment track, _*Glasses*_





*The Beatles - Good Day Sunshine* (1966)
Again with the stellar three-part harmonies, and a "twist" ending. McCartney again.





*Ringo Starr - Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away, Raymond)* (1973)
*George Harrison* wrote this one for *Ringo*'s first Pop/Rock solo album (He'd previously released a Standards album, and a Nashville/Country album).





*Paul McCartney - Feel the Sun* (1985)





*Paul McCartney - Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying* (1990)


----------



## Red Terror

Groovy.


----------



## Jay




----------



## elgar's ghost

Prince - _1999_ (DLP - fifth album from 1982):










Prince - _Purple Rain_ (soundtrack - sixth album from 1984):


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> I've been in all day, so I thought I would continue with my Pink Floyd listening. These are well-trodden and overly familiar works, but still great albums no matter how many times I've listened.
> 
> Dark Side of the Moon (March 1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish You Were Here (September 1975) Released the same week we emigrated to Canada from England. Probably my favorite of them all. It's almost a palindromic album, a pretty interesting achievement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals (January 1977)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished reading Nick Mason's book Inside Out The Story of Pink Floyd about a week ago. Very interesting and informative. He feels bad about Syd Barrett, but not so much about Roger Waters. Roger Waters really did become a prick. During the photography of the album cover for Animals, the pig really did get away and they found it some distance downwind. Nick Mason is the only member to have played on every album!


Great story about the inflatable pig escaping its moorings from the stacks of Battersea Power Station. Apparently it drifted into the flightpaths of Heathrow Airport and then made its leisurely way south-easterly. Eventually it came to rest in a field in Kent, where the farmer was livid because it scared his cattle.


----------



## starthrower

2015

Scott Henderson - guitars, Travis Carlton - bass, Alan Hertz - drums


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Rosalia - Motomami


----------



## SanAntone

*Del McCoury / David Grisman | Del & Dawg*


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Friday Afternoon, part 1

Continuing with the "Sun" Theme

Beatles - I'll Follow the Sun (live 1964)
Paul McCartney - Back In the Sunshine Again (2001)
George Harrison - Rising Sun (2002)
Paul McCartney - See Your Sunshine (2007)
The Fireman - Sun Is Shining (1985)
*
Ringo Starr - _Island In the Sun_ (2015)
Patrick Moraz - _Out In the Sun_ (1977)
The Beatles - _Here Comes the Sun_ (1969)
Traffic - _Paper Sun_ (1967)
Crystal Fighters - _Yellow Sun_ (2016)

*Beatles - I'll Follow the Sun* (live 1964)





*Paul McCartney - Back In the Sunshine Again* (2001)





*George Harrison - Rising Sun* (2002)





*Paul McCartney - See Your Sunshine* (2007)





*The Fireman - Sun Is Shining *(1985)
"The Fireman" is the name *Paul McCartney* gives to his collaborations with "Youth"


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Friday Afternoon, part 2
*
*Continuing with the "Sun" Theme*

Beatles - _I'll Follow the Sun_ (live 1964)
Paul McCartney - _Back In the Sunshine Again_ (2001)
George Harrison - _Rising Sun_ (2002)
Paul McCartney - _See Your Sunshine_ (2007)
The Fireman - _Sun Is Shining_ (1985)

*Ringo Starr - Island In the Sun* (2015)
*Patrick Moraz - Out In the Sun* (1977)
*The Beatles - Here Comes the Sun* (1969)
*Traffic - Paper Sun* (1967)
*Crystal Fighters - Yellow Sun* (2016)

*Ringo Starr - Island In the Sun* (2015)





*Patrick Moraz - Out In the Sun* (1977)





*The Beatles - Here Comes the Sun* (1969)





*Traffic - Paper Sun* (1967)





Crystal Fighters - Yellow Sun (2016)


----------



## OCEANE

Eva Cassidy has long gone.....she has such a beautiful and pure voice that melts into the music. She sings standards that you know them all but haven't hear before...such interpretation and tonality make you miss her more..


----------



## Tero

Some metal, with a little bit of lighter growl, as far as metal goes.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Malx

Sometimes I just get the urge to play a song that pops into my mind for no good reason, this morning it was:

*Rolling Stones - Love in Vain.*

The Stones cover of the Robert Johnson song from the Let it Bleed album (which is incidently followed on the album by the awful Country Honk).


----------



## Tero

Thrash metal.





When winter comes back after it warmed up. Like the last snow.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Lais - 25


----------



## SanAntone

*Rolling Stones | Hot Rocks (1964-1971)*










IMO this is the best collection of Stones songs in one 2CD set.

Time Is On My Side	2:50
Heart Of Stone	2:49
Play With Fire	2:15
(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction	3:45
As Tears Go By	2:45
Get Off Of My Cloud	2:52
Mother's Little Helper	2:40
19th Nervous Breakdown	3:52
Paint It Black	3:20
Under My Thumb	3:20
Ruby Tuesday	3:12
Let's Spend The Night Together	3:29
Jumpin' Jack Flash	3:40
Street Fighting Man	3:10
Sympathy For The Devil	6:14
Honky Tonk Woman	3:03
Gimme Shelter	4:30
Midnight Rambler (Live)	8:23
You Can't Always Get What You Want	7:28
Brown Sugar	3:50
Wild Horses	5:41


----------



## Jay




----------



## Chibi Ubu

I wish I knew what the post above refers to!  When I originally made this post, I was referring to Jay's post above #25780, the picture has no meaning for me.

I don't get Jay's reply below in #25783 referring to my OP at all. I followed the "tiny url" link therein, and I fail to make the connection to my original statement about the picture in #25780 in any way.

Can anyone illuminate me?  <shrugs>


----------



## Chibi Ubu

SanAntone said:


> *Rolling Stones | Hot Rocks (1964-1971)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO this is the best collection of Stones songs in one 2CD set.


Yes, it's a good list


----------



## Jay

Chibi Ubu said:


> I wish I knew what the post above refers to!


https://tinyurl.com/app/#:~:text=https://tinyurl.com/2p89m6a3


----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


>


I was intrigued, so I skimmed through the opening track, _*In Circles*_.

I didn't realize you could make nine minute one chord song.


----------



## Malx

Linking the passing of two giants of their respective instruments please watch and enjoy the attached video.

Leslie West - guitar
Taylor Hawkins - drums

*The Foo Fighters - Mississippi Queen.*


----------



## pmsummer

BASKET OF LIGHT
*The Pentangle*
_
Transatlantic_


----------



## KevinJS

The baroque tribute to Rush


----------



## Malx

A favorite from my young days.
*Deep Purple - Child in Time.*

Ian Gillian's voice was an instrument on its own.


----------



## Malx

Finally this evening a classic.

*Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post.*


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon, the first two while at the gym.

Curved Air Phantasmogoria (April 1972)









Jethro Tull A Passion Play (July 1973)









Genesis Foxtrot (October 1972)









Gong Angel's Egg (December 1973)









David Bowie The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars (June 1972)


----------



## pmsummer

SHADOWFAX
*Shadowfax*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## Chibi Ubu

pianozach said:


> I was intrigued, so I skimmed through the opening track, _*In Circles*_.
> 
> I didn't realize you could make nine minute one chord song.


Thank you for the clarification, now I get it. I still don't get how you picked up on the track name "In Circles"  I guess I ought'a look before I leap!


----------



## pmsummer

THE NAKED SHAKESPEARE
*Peter Blegvad*

_Virgin_


----------



## Monica

Ol' Blue Eyes


----------



## pianozach

Chibi Ubu said:


> Thank you for the clarification, now I get it. I still don't get how you picked up on the track name "In Circles"  I guess I ought'a look before I leap!


I liked the cover, so thought that I might also like the music associated with that cover.

I am usually pretty good at finding stuff with simple Google searches. I occasionally refer to my self as the King of Googling.

In this case I picked up on the words on the sign in the lower right of the cover *"It'll All Work Out In Boom Land"*, went to *Youtube*, and searched that phrase, which brought up the *playlist* for that album. That's the title of the album, and that's when I discovered that the name of the band is *T2* (or T.2.?). So I played the first track, _*In Circles*_.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## starthrower

Marillion: Brave

Third spin since I got the CD this past Saturday. It took me a few years to warm up to this band and get a handle on their large discography but I'm into to it now. Brave is their 1994 release. The other album I really like is 1987's Clutching at Straws.


----------



## SanAntone

*Herbie Hancock | The Imagine Project*


----------



## Jay




----------



## FrankE

I'm loving this song and the voice of Поли́на Серге́евна Гага́рина) (Latinised: Polina Sergeyevna) Gagarina from Битва за Севастополь (2015) (Latinised: Bitva za Sevastopol)

I can't find it in 1411 or 24/96 anywhere though to play on my hi-fi.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Reworking of ***** Riots Punk Prayer. They say the melody is by Rachmaninov. It's a song from the album "Unsongs", featuring Moddi's reworking of illegal and censored songs from around the world.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Unsongs by Moddi. Very glad I discovered this. 
https://www.unsongs.com


----------



## SanAntone

*Adrianne Lenker | abysskiss*










*Adrianne Lenker* is a Neo Folk artist, songwriter, guitarist, who has recorded some really wonderful music. This is not her latest record, but one I like a lot. She utilizes a number of alternate tunings, many of her own invention, in order to evoke some unique colors and textures from her guitar and voice.

Here's a nice video where she demonstrates some of her tunings.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Rosalia - El Mal Querer


----------



## starthrower

I've never seen a copy of this album but I listen to it about once a year on YT. It's all instrumental and kinda jazzy.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Tero

Polyphia


----------



## pmsummer

BOOK OF SILK
*Tin Hat Trio*
_
Ropeadope_


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Friday Evening, Part 1
*Continuing on the "Sun" theme

*Terry Tucker - Overture To The Sun* (A Clockwork Orange soundtrack) (1971)
*Bonelang - Orange Sun* (2019)
*The Koalaz - Orange Sun* (2020)
*Apollo5 - The Crimson Sun* (2019)
*Indigo de Souza - The Sun Is Bad* (2018)

*Daniel Birch - Indigo Sun* (2019)
*Homestuck - Dark Rose/Green Sun* (2011)
*Destiny Potato - Blue Sun* (2015)
*Mark Isham - Blue Sun* (1995)
*Antonio Fraioli - Violet Sun* (2020)

*Terry Tucker - Overture To The Sun* (A Clockwork Orange soundtrack) (1971)
While the film was released in 1971, the accompanying soundtrack album wasn't released until 1972. AND while the score was composed by *Wendy Carlos*, this track from the soundtrack was performed by *Terry Tucker*, and was a rerecorded instrumental from his 1970 psychedelic folk album with *Sunforest* titled *Sound Of Sunforest*.





*Bonelang - Orange Sun* (2019)
One of the weirdest genre-mashup songs you'll hear this week, settling uneasily somewhere between *Hip Hop* and *Lounge*. I don't know much about this duo.





*The Koalaz - Orange Sun* (2020)
Same title; different song. *The Koalaz* describe themselves as *"Psych Rock Reggae band with some Tangie flavours"*. Yeah, I guess that's about right.





*Apollo5 - The Crimson Sun* (2019)
*Apollo5* is a vocal group based in London.





*Indigo de Souza - The Sun Is Bad* (2018)
North Carolina singer-songwriter *Indigo de Souza* probably falls into a *indie garage folk grunge* sort of place.


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent*
_
Artistry_


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Friday Evening, Part 2
*Continuing on the "Sun" theme

*Terry Tucker - Overture To The Sun *(*A Clockwork Orange* soundtrack) (1971)
*Bonelang - Orange Sun* (2019)
*The Koalaz - Orange Sun* (2020)
*Apollo5 - The Crimson Sun[/B] (2019)
Indigo de Souza - The Sun Is Bad (2018)

Daniel Birch - Indigo Sun (2019)
Homestuck - Dark Rose/Green Sun (2011)
Destiny Potato - Blue Sun (2015)
Mark Isham - Blue Sun (1995)
Antonio Fraioli - Violet Sun (2020)

Daniel Birch - Indigo Sun (2019)
Daniel Birch is an independent composer, and offers his music, 30 albums worth, on Free Music Archive. This track is really nothing more than atmospheric ambiance. 





Homestuck - Dark Rose/Green Sun (2011)
This one's a bit like The Polar Express meets World War Z. 





Destiny Potato - Blue Sun (2015)
With a name like Destiny Potato . . . well . . . What a freaking WONDERFUL band name. They seem to be somewhat Metal Prog, but with a female lead vocalist. I actually like 'em. They ought to be more famous.





Mark Isham - Blue Sun (1995)
Mark Isham - Trumpeter, composer of film scores, jazz, new age, and electronica. Yep, a different song with the same title





Antonio Fraioli - Violet Sun (2020)
Violinist Antonio Fraioli looks for an alternate musical universe.




*


----------



## SanAntone

*Alison Krauss and Union Station | Live*










Her best band:

Alison Krauss - Vocals, fiddle
Jerry Douglas - Resonator guitar, vocals
Dan Tyminski - Guitar, mandolin, vocals
Ron Block - Guitar, banjo, vocals
Barry Bales - Bass, vocals
Larry Atamanuik - Drums


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Composer: Yoko Kanno
Artist: Seatbelts
*









*Genre: Soundtrack/Jazz

Track:
Tank! (Flix Mix) 



*


----------



## pmsummer

TIME (THE REVELATOR)
*Gillian Welch
David Rawlings*
_
Acony_


----------



## senza sordino

Caravan In The Land of the Grey and Pink (April 1971)









Genesis Nursery Cryme (November 1971)


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
with Eberhard Weber
_
ECM_


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Come Fly with Me
Album Frank Sinatra

On demand


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Come Fly with Me
> Album Frank Sinatra
> 
> On demand


Has a couple of fave songs on it:

*Brazil
South of the Border*






This album could do with some decent remastering to bring out the bass a bit.

I love the sound of the ribbon microphones they used back then for the vocals.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

black metal


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Sogna-metal", from deep in the Sognefjord (where my father is from)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ah! More sognametal! This video is from where my grandmother worked until she retired...even my mom liked this!


----------



## pmsummer

GOOD RAIN
*Solveig Slettahjell*
Slow Motion Quintet
_
Act_


----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUTTAKES
_Previously Unreleased Takes from the Original 1959 Sessions_
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
_
Brubeck Editions_


----------



## pmsummer

QUERCUS
*June Tabor* - vocals
*Iain Ballamy* - saxophone
*Huw Warren* - piano
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

LIFE SHORT CALL NOW
*Bruce Cockburn*
_
Rounder_


----------



## pmsummer

STARS IN MY CROWN
*Jorma Kaukonen*
_
Red House_


----------



## pmsummer

MEDDLE
*Pink Floyd*

_Capitol EMI_


----------



## pmsummer

OF RIVERS AND RELIGION - AFTER THE BALL










OF RIVERS AND RELIGION
John Fahey and his Orchestra
*John Fahey*[/B] - guitar
Chris Darrow - guitar, dobro, fiddle, mandolin
Joel Druckman - double bass
Jack Feierman - trumpet
Ira Nepus - trombone
Joanne Grauer - piano, calliope
Nappy La Mare - banjo
Alan Reuse - banjo
Joe Darensbourgh - clarinet

_Reprise - BGO Records_

--










AFTER THE BALL
John Fahey and his Orchestra
*John Fahey* - guitar
Chris Darrow - guitar, fiddle
Joel Druckman - double bass
Dick Cary - piano, horn
Joe Darensbourg - clarinet
Jack Feierman - trumpet
Peter Jameson - guitar
John Rotella - saxophone
Allen Reuse - banjo, mandolin, ukulele
Britt Woodman - trombone

_Reprise - BGO Records_

--

Double CD


----------



## SanAntone

*John Fahey* was great. I remember finding one of his early solo guitar records and loving it. A true original. His curated collection of Charley Patton's music is definitive. _Of Rivers and Religion_ is fantastic. A tragic figure.


----------



## Jay




----------



## OCEANE

L.A. 4 - Going Home was bought decades ago and is always my favourite jazz album. Formed by four seasoned veterans, LA4 produced many legendary recordings of Jazz. This beautiful recording by Japan captured the refreshing mood in their play....listen to Greensleaves, a masterpiece of all time.


----------



## Forster

senza sordino said:


> Genesis Nursery Cryme (November 1971)


Watched a "documentary" on YTB last night - interesting and informative, though it felt slightly too much from the perspective of the fan(atic)






My brother-in-law introduced me to bluegrass covers of The Shins' New Slang and The Cranberries' Linger. Although I'd heard of both bands, only Linger had registered as a familiar song from the days when I was paying more attention to raising children than listening to music.











I liked both covers and originals, each having its own character.


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy - Imagine (CD)


----------



## starthrower

PI Recordings 2021 / Recorded May 2018


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Artist: Ritsuko Okazaki
Song: Let's Stay Together, Itsumo






Genre: J-Pop/Soft/Gentle


----------



## Dorsetmike

Johnny A - Wichita Lineman


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Was drinking G&Ts late last night and put on one of my favourite Berlin School albums, Tangerine Dream's Zeit.

As with the later Rubycon, Schulze's Mirage and Hoenig's Departure, it is a work of sublime beauty…

Check it out…


----------



## starthrower

2008 Blue Note

A superb jazz record from Ms. Wilson.


----------



## OCEANE

There are countless Jazz trios and you could always find your preferred - Norwegian pianist Helge Lien's jazz trio


----------



## starthrower

Soulive: Next
2002 Blue Note


----------



## senza sordino

Supertramp's debut album (July 1970)









King Crimson Lizard (December 1970)









Genesis Trespass (October 1970)


----------



## starthrower

Tony Williams Lifetime: Spectrum Anthology 2 CD

So different from what he was doing with Miles. Huge rock influence on these albums.


----------



## pmsummer

SHADES OF JADE
Marc Johnson - double-bass
Joe Lovano - tenor saxophone
John Scofield - guitar
Eliane Elias - piano
Joey Baron - drums
Alain Mallet - organ

ECM


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Malx

*Mott The Hoople - Mad Shadows.*

The band's second album (1970) finds them altogether rockier than after the Bowie influence took hold.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy ‎- Time After Time


----------



## pianozach

Just departed on a choir weekend bus trip so I dragged out the earbuds for the first time. 

this seemed like the perfect opportunity to do some long listens. 

Started off with ELP Trilogy, and now it’s Sibelius Symphony No 4


----------



## Art Rock

When I'm 64 - The Beatles.

Last chance.
:cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Tracy Chapman - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Malx

I usually pick one of the first two Band albums but today for a change I streamed this one.

*The Band - Stage Fright.*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M. (1964)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Yazz Ahmed: La Saboteuse
2017 Naim Records

Looks like this one is available again on CD. I've seen it in stock at a couple sites and I just got a copy.


----------



## Rogerx

Randy Crawford

Raw Silk


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Ludwig Schon

No song, and album (Hell) better summed up the mire that America in general and New York in particular was going through in the 1970s. Brown himself while singing songs like "KING HEROIN" about the dangerous of drugs, was simultaneously lost in addiction.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, the man, the godfather of soul, was a goddam genius:


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## pmsummer

WOOD
*Brian Bromberg* - double bass
_
A440_


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE GATES OF PARADISE
*John Zorn*
John Medeski - piano, organ
Kenny Wollesen - vibes
Trevor Dunn - bass
Joey Baron - drums
_
Tzadik_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pianozach

Took a weekend bus trip with the High School choirs (all three placed "1st").

I finally took the airpods out of the iPhone box and took the opportunity to listen to some albums complete on airpods on days one and four. As my new iPhone won't "talk" to my old computer, my choices were limited to music that I've downloaded from Apple Music, so music I've downloaded from CD cannot find its way to my phone.

*ELP - Trilogy
Sibelius - Symphony No. 4
Paul McCartney - Driving Rain
Pink Floyd - Echoes
Boston - Boston*

With the exception of the *Sibelius*, it was rather nice to have the defined stereo separation that I don't usually enjoy fully at home.

The 2001 *McCartney* album is generally ranked fairly low in most ranking lists (it had great reviews and lousy sales), and it's likely only because there weren't any "HIT songs" to anchor it and give it definition. I found that the production was quite excellent, even if the songs weren't immediately memorable.

*Boston*'s self-titled 1976 debut is a wonder of production as well, with the layered vocals being very impressive. Tom Scholz played all instruments except for the drums on 75% of the tracks. Brad Delp's vocals are truly a wonder.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

STEAL AWAY
_Spirituals, Hymns and Folk Songs_
*Charlie Haden* - double bass
*Hank Jones* - piano
_
Verve_


----------



## Jay




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mamamoo - Melting


----------



## SanAntone

*Gillian Welch & David Rawlings | The Harrow and The Harvest








*


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## SanAntone

*Sturgill Simpson | Cuttin' Grass, Vol. 1








*


Mike Bub – upright bass
Stuart Duncan – fiddle, background vocals
Mark Howard – background vocals, lead guitar, rhythm guitar
Sierra Hull – mandolin, background vocals
Miles Miller – percussion, background vocals
Tim O'Brien – background vocals, lead guitar, rhythm guitar
Sturgill Simpson – vocals, rhythm guitar
Scott Vestal – banjo, background vocals



> Recorded at the Butcher Shoppe Recording Studio, the album includes various bluegrass musicians such as guitarists Tim O'Brien and Mark Howard, banjoist Scott Vestal, fiddler Stuart Duncan, and mandolinist/backing vocalist Sierra Hull. The album consists of bluegrass re-recordings of previous songs in Simpson's catalog, including not only those from his solo albums, but also those from the band Sunday Valley, of which he was a member prior to beginning his solo career.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

pmsummer said:


>


Some outstanding guitar work in this track… and what a voice she had… such a tragic end…


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Red Terror said:


>


Given the day that’s in it…

”My best friend to your ear drew… said I was guilty of sin… said my being gone, was the best thing for you…”


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Blackpink - The Album


----------



## ansfelden

the new forum... don´t know if i should continue listening to classical music or quit and start "growing my business" ?


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*FLOW - Go!!!*


----------



## senza sordino

Indelibly Stamped Supertramp (June 1971)









Islands King Crimson (December 1971).


----------



## KevinJS

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace


----------



## KevinJS

Vanessa Mae - Storm


----------



## KevinJS

Eivør - Segl


----------



## KevinJS

Morse Portnoy George - Cover To Cover 3


----------



## KevinJS

Steely Dan - Can't Buy A Thrill


----------



## KevinJS

Yngwie Malmsteen - Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Paul Simon - Hearts & Bones (Full Album - 14 Tracks)*





https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lkBBkUCr-HO21QWak7o3pIhiimc5FlJ64



One of two of my personal Paul Simon favorites


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas and The Papas-If You Can Believe Your Eyes and Ears


----------



## Gothos




----------



## Rogerx

Bookends : Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Gothos




----------



## Chibi Ubu

Rainych Ran - Signal
*Signal - TK from Ling tosite sigure *





Rainych is from Indonesia and sings in Japanese. She is 28 years old. She looks like she is 12.

How will you ever know until you click and listen?


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Rainych - Kiss Me More*





Just one more, this is one that is a bit softer. She has a quirk in her voice...!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bolt Thrower and some silly things I made myself


----------



## Red Terror

Chibi Ubu said:


> *Rainych - Kiss Me More*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more, this is one that is a bit softer. She has a quirk in her voice...!


Nice ... cat.


----------



## KevinJS

Pink Floyd - The Division Bell


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Sid James

_The Essential Michael Jackson_ (2 disc compilation) - one of my most played recordings outside classical:


----------



## Rogerx

Fantasy (Carole King album)


----------



## pianozach

*10-song playlist for a Monday Morning*

Starting with 4 rather pastoral tracks from David Gilmour, former guitarist/vocalist for Pink Floyd.

*David Gilmour – Smile (2006)*
*David Gilmour - A Boat Lies Waiting (Live At Pompeii, 2016)
David Gilmour - Where We Start (Live in Gdańsk, 2006)
David Gilmour – 5 A.M. (2015)*
*David Gilmour – Rattle That Lock (2015)

David Gilmour – Faces of Stone (2015)
Pete Townshend, featuring David Gilmour – Give Blood (live, 1985)
Jeffrey Gaines – Scares Me More (1992)
George Harrison – Out of the Blue (1970)
Downes Braide Association – Love Among the Ruins (2021)


David Gilmour – Smile (2006)*
From his 2006 album On An Island






*David Gilmour - A Boat Lies Waiting (Live At Pompeii, 2016)*
A beautiful pastoral song, harp, piano, double bass, and some lovely stacked vocals






*David Gilmour - Where We Start (Live in Gdańsk, 2006)*
This features former Pink Floyd bandmate Richard Wright on organ






*David Gilmour – 5 A.M. (2015)*
This sweet instrumental opens his 2015 album Rattle That Lock






*David Gilmour – Rattle That Lock (2015)*
The lyrics are are based around the themes of Book II of John Milton’s Paradise Lost.


----------



## pianozach

*10-song playlist for a Monday Morning, Part 2

David Gilmour – Smile (2006)
David Gilmour - A Boat Lies Waiting (Live At Pompeii, 2016)
David Gilmour - Where We Start (Live in Gdańsk, 2006)
David Gilmour – 5 A.M. (2015)
David Gilmour – Rattle That Lock (2015)

David Gilmour – Faces of Stone (2015)*
*Pete Townshend, featuring David Gilmour – Give Blood (live, 1985)
Jeffrey Gaines – Scares Me More (1992)
George Harrison – Out of the Blue (1970)
Downes Braide Association – Love Among the Ruins (2021)*



*David Gilmour – Faces of Stone (2015)*
The song is a reflection on mortality and the cycle of life






*Pete Townshend, featuring David Gilmour – Give Blood (live, 1985)*






*Jeffrey Gaines – Scares Me More (1992)*
American singer-songwriter and guitarist. From his self-titled debut album. Vocally he reminds of a Peter Gabriel/David Bowie mashup.






*George Harrison – Out of the Blue (1970)*
From the bonus disc “Apple Jam” from his Grammy nominated album All Things Must Pass. While it really is basically an instrumental blues jam, it’s also really indicative of some of the extended jams coming out of the San Francisco Scene at the time.






*Downes Braide Association – Love Among the Ruins (2021)*


----------



## Faramundo

And it sure makes me feel fine.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Ghost Rhythms - Madeleine*


This double disc pays homage to the wonderful movie *"Vertigo". *With Madeleine, Ghost Rhythms have made a captivating and highly musical tribute to a cinematic classic sound like the easiest thing in the world to pull off. A must for any jazz fan, and for any music fan not put off by the word “jazz” and not hidebound by genre restrictions.


----------



## Rogerx

Song to a Seagull- Studio album by Joni Mitchell


----------



## Jay




----------



## senza sordino

I'm going over some familiar territory. 

Genesis Selling England by the Pound (October 1973)









Yes Tales From Topographic Oceans (December 1973)


----------



## senza sordino

And more tonight as I work on report cards. Just three or four years left doing this. 
Gentle Giant Octopus (December 1972)










King Crimson Lark's Tongue in Aspic (March 1973)









Camel debut album (February 1973)


----------



## Jay




----------



## senza sordino

Okay, one more evening of prog rock while I work on these confounded report cards. 

Emerson, Lake and Palmer Brain Salad Surgery (November 1973)









Rick Wakeman; The Six Wives of Henry VIII (January 1973)









King Crimson Starless and Bible Black (March 1974)









Camel Mirage (March 1974)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

1996 Dreyfus Records

For Mingus's 100th birthday.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Friday Night Playlist, Part 1 of 2


Yes – Fortune Seller (1997)*
*Genesis – Blood On the Rooftops (1976)

Spirit – Fresh Garbage (1968)
Spirit – I Got a Line On You (1968)
Spirit – Nature’s Way (1970)*

*Chicago Transit Authority – Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (1969)
Chicago Transit Authority – Beginnings (1969)
Chicago Transit Authority – Introduction (1969)

The Irish Rovers – Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor On the Bedpost Overnight? (1968)
The Irish Rovers – Molecatcher (1969)



Yes – Fortune Seller (1997)*

Oddball Yes track with thick vocals, and a healthy dose of polyrhythms. The band was being led temporarily by longtime bassist Chris Squire, and new multi-instrumentalist Billy Sherwood.








*Genesis – Blood On the Rooftops (1976)*

Some very lovely acoustic guitar opens this track, and it grooves along pastorally for about three minutes before it leaves its moorings. Peter Gabriel’s gone, but Steve Hackett was still with them in 1976








*Spirit – Fresh Garbage (1968)*

The first track from their self titled debut album, when they weren’t afraid to show their jazz influences.








*Spirit – I Got a Line On You (1968)*

The opening track from their second album, *The Family That Plays Together, and their first hit single.*








*Spirit – Nature’s Way (1970)*

Nature's Way" became one of Spirit's signature songs, but was not a big hit at the time of its release as a single, nor on their fourth album The Twelve Dreams of Dr. Sardonicus. The track is somewhat notable for its pro-ecology message way back in 1970, the same year Joni Mitchell released Big Yellow Taxi.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Friday Night Playlist, Part 2 of 2



Yes – Fortune Seller (1997)
Genesis – Blood On the Rooftops (1976)

Spirit – Fresh Garbage (1968)
Spirit – I Got a Line On You (1968)
Spirit – Nature’s Way (1970)

Chicago Transit Authority – Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (1969)*
*Chicago Transit Authority – Beginnings (1969)
Chicago Transit Authority – Introduction (1969)

The Irish Rovers – Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor On the Bedpost Overnight? (1968)*
*The Irish Rovers – Molecatcher (1969)







Chicago Transit Authority – Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (1969)*

This is the first song recorded for *Chicago*’s debut album, which was inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame in 2014. The song itself was the band's third straight Top 10 single, although the single version lopped off the brief free form piano solo.

The band shortened their name to just “Chicago” after this album when the actual Chicago Transit Authority mass transit company threatened legal action.








*Chicago Transit Authority – Beginnings (1969)*

Also from their debut album, this track was the second single released, and eventually became a Top Ten Single.








*Chicago Transit Authority – Introduction (1969)*

This Big Band fusion song was the first track off that debut album, and featured gravelly voiced guitarist Terry Kath singing.








*The Irish Rovers – Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor On the Bedpost Overnight? (1968)*

OK, this is a cover of the 1959 UK hit by Lonnie Donegan (also a hit in the US in 1961), but the absolute original was first released in 1924 as *Does the Spearmint Lose Its Flavor on the Bedpost Overnight?*". The word “Spearmint” had to be changed when Lonnie Donegan released it because that is a registered trademark in England.








*The Irish Rovers – Molecatcher (1969)*

A clever folk-type narrative song with a lyrical twist at the end. Something about a sardonic Irish ballad . . .


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy – American Tune


----------



## atsizat

When the Violin is sad.


----------



## Tero

Zappa 200 Motels. It's actually half orchestral. And with the 2021 box you could create an entire 80 minute orchestral suite.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Tero said:


> Zappa 200 Motels. It's actually half orchestral. And with the 2021 box you could create an entire 80 minute orchestral suite.


nice


----------



## pmsummer

SKULL & ROSES
_Skullfux_
*The Grateful Dead*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## senza sordino

The Beatles Past Masters
From Wikipedia: 



> "This set compiles every song released commercially by the band that was not available on the Beatles' 12 original UK albums or the US Magical Mystery Tour LP. The majority of the _Past Masters_ set consists of A and B sides from the band's singles, including single versions of songs that appeared in a different form on the band's albums. Also included are the full contents of the UK-only Long Tall Sally EP, two German-language tracks, a song recorded for the American market, and a track released on a charity compilation album."


----------



## pmsummer

PASSENGERS
*The Gary Burton Quartet*
with Eberhard Weber
_
ECM_


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> The Beatles Past Masters
> From Wikipedia:


A truly great album, set out all chronologically from 1962-1970.

Between this and the studio albums, it's every song they had *released *as a band. Some great tracks that were left off of albums, and some other orphaned oddities.

For us diehard fans, there was still more (of varying quality), with the Anthology series, and the BBC series. And the alternate Let It Be album, and the Love soundtrack.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

If you like Progressive Rock music then you owe it to yourself to check out Moon Safari. Their music is beautifully rich and melodic with some of the best harmonies ever in the genre.


----------



## OCEANE

This album was issued in 90' and is probably the most popular one of Jennifer Warners.
I like Jennifer's voice and singing style and have several her albums. This is a special one with the sound quality second to none and along with the good songs. If you like deep bass, try the track ' Way Down Deep'.


----------



## Rogerx

The Bee Gees – Odessa


----------



## Gothos




----------



## Chibi Ubu

*George Winston - Linus & Lucy*


This album features the solo piano work of George Winston playing the music of Vince Guaraldi. The sound quality is excellent.


----------



## Art Rock

Is dit alles? by Doe Maar

RIP singer Henny Vrienten


----------



## pmsummer

BOSSA ANTIGUA
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
*Jim Hall* - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Jay




----------



## Malx

Just reminiscing.

*Strawbs, Grave New World.









*


----------



## starthrower

1978 Polydor
Joe Farrell, Eddie Gomez, Steve Gadd 

Goofy cover for a great album.


----------



## Gothos




----------



## Jay




----------



## pmsummer

THE AYNSLEY DUNBAR RETALIATION
*The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation*
_
Not Bad Records_
via _Liberty_


----------



## Chibi Ubu

pmsummer said:


> THE AYNSLEY DUNBAR RETALIATION
> *The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation*
> 
> _Not Bad Records_
> via _Liberty_


A blast from the past... twirly twirly!


----------



## Gothos




----------



## Malx

One of my three fav' Van the Man's albums.

*Veedon Fleece - Van Morrison.









*


----------



## Merl

I dug these ones out the other day. Been a long time.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Chibi Ubu

Merl said:


> I dug these ones out the other day. Been a long time.
> 
> Queens of the Stone Age


I found this on YouTube. It has a punkish King Crimson vibe to it. Crazy


----------



## pianozach

*10 Songs for a Thursday Evening, part 1 of 2*

* 

Dan Hicks and His Hot licks - How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away (1969) 
Tom Waits - (Looking For) The Heart Of Saturday Night (1974)

The Doors – Hyacinth House (1971)
The Doors – Horse Latitudes (1967)
The Doors – Riders On the Storm (1971)*

*Linda McCartney – Cow (1998)

Paul Simon – Have a Good Time (1975)
Paul Simon – Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (1986)
Paul Simon - American Tune (1973)

Eddie Cantor – Makin’ Whoopee (1928)


Dan Hicks and his Hot licks - How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away (1969) *
Just a little ragtimey honkytonky bluegrassy original song







*Tom Waits - (Looking For) The Heart Of Saturday Night (1974)*
From Waits’ 2nd solo album, this song was written as a tribute to *Jack Kerouac*. And the album cover was inspired by the cover of *Frank Sinatra*’s *In the Wee Small Hours of the Morning*.








*The Doors – Hyacinth House (1971)*
From *The Doors’* last album prior to lead singer Jim Morrison’s untimely death.








*The Doors – Horse Latitudes (1967)*
Not so much a song, but some gritty poetry accompanied by some psychedelic ambience.








*The Doors – Riders On the Storm (1971)*
The last song on their last album. It’s often cited as being *The Doors’* best song.

While Ray *Manzanerek* usually played a Fender Rhodes keyboard bass in concert to cover the bass parts, they’d often bring in an actual bassist to play the parts in the studio. Playing the bass is *Jerry Scheff*, who not only played for *Elvis*, but was also the father of long time *Chicago* bassist/singer *Jason Scheff*.


----------



## pianozach

*10 Songs for a Thursday Evening, part 2 of 2

Dan Hicks and His Hot licks - How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away (1969) 
Tom Waits - (Looking For) The Heart Of Saturday Night (1974)

The Doors – Hyacinth House (1971)
The Doors – Riders On the Storm (1971)
The Doors – Horse Latitudes (1967)

Linda McCartney – Cow (1998)*

*Paul Simon – Have a Good Time (1975)
Paul Simon – Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (1986)
Paul Simon - American Tune (1973)

Eddie Cantor – Makin’ Whoopee (1928)*


*Linda McCartney – Cow (1998)*
This posthumous collection was assembled by husband Paul, using outtakes and random songs from Linda. This one was recorded in 1988. While she sings the verses solo, the spoken verse is recited by English television writer *Carla Lane*, who was also an active animal rights advocate and vegetarian. Lane, McCartney, and Rita Tushingham established the "Animal Line" trust in 1990.








*Paul Simon – Have a Good Time (1975)*
From his 1975 album *Still Crazy After All These Years*, his fourth solo album.








*Paul Simon – Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (1986)*
From his hit album *Graceland*, this song showcases South African group Ladysmith Black Mombazo.






*Paul Simon - American Tune (1973)*
From his 1973 album *There Goes Rhymin’ Simon*, this mournful ballad about the American Experience is based on the hymn *O Sacred Head, Now Wounded.*







*Eddie Cantor – Makin’ Whoopee (1928)*
From the 1928 film *Whoopee!* Perhaps this song belongs in the American Songbook thread, although there are other versions that are more popular, including Bing Crosby (late 1928), Rudy Vallée (1929), Nat King Cole (1947), Doris Day & Danny Thomas (1951), Frank Sinatra (1956), Dinah Washington (1956), Louis Armstrong (1957), Harry Nilsson (1973) and many others, and has been featured in film, television, and advertising.


----------



## starthrower

I'm 50 years late getting to this one but I just picked up the CD.


----------



## Jay




----------



## pmsummer

THE WAY UP
*Pat Metheny Group*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Decided to just listen to some black metal...Watain new album "The Agony & Ecstacy of Watain". Whaaagh, ourgh, whoaaaa! \m/


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## pmsummer

LE VOYAGE DE SAHAR
*Anouar Brahem* - oud
Francois Couturier - piano
Jean-Louis Matinier - accordion
_
ECM_


----------



## SanAntone

_*The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan*_ is the second studio album by American singer-songwriter Bob Dylan, released on May 27, 1963 by Columbia Records. Whereas his self-titled debut album Bob Dylan had contained only two original songs, this album represented the beginning of Dylan's writing contemporary words to traditional melodies. Eleven of the thirteen songs on the album are Dylan's original compositions. It opens with "Blowin' in the Wind", which became an anthem of the 1960s, and an international hit for folk trio Peter, Paul and Mary soon after the release of the album. The album featured several other songs which came to be regarded as among Dylan's best compositions and classics of the 1960s folk scene: "Girl from the North Country", "Masters of War", "A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall" and "Don't Think Twice, It's All Right". (Wikipedia)


----------



## pmsummer

TAKE TEN
*Paul Desmond* - alto saxophone
Jim Hall - guitar
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Rogerx

Rufus Wainwright
Album by Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Gothos




----------



## Barbebleu

Jim White - Waffles, Triangles and Jesus. Definitive alt-country with the emphasis on alt! Wonderful stuff from a truly original artist. All his albums are worth careful listening.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## elgar's ghost

Earlier...

Donovan - _Fairy Tale_ (1965): The Don's second album and the one which ushered in his fine run up until and including _Barabajagal_ (1969): It was still too early for Donovan the paisley-clad blissed-out cosmic minstrel but this album is still a big leap from his overly-Dylanesque debut _What's Been Did and What's Been Hid_. Also contains six welcome bonus tracks in the form of the contemporaneous _Universal Soldier_ EP and the _Turquoise/Hey Gyp (Dig the Slowness)_ single.


----------



## pmsummer

PENGUIN EGGS
*Nic Jones*
_
Shanachie_


----------



## senza sordino

Led Zeppelin Physical Graffiti (February 1975)









Great, just great. I listened to Led Zeppelin over and over again in the 1980s. I last listened to this almost four years ago, and it's great to return to a familiar friend. I started the 1970s at four years old and finished at fourteen. I just keep on returning to music from this glorious decade. To be sure, there's been fantastic music from other times, but I keep on returning to the 1970s. So sue me.


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> Earlier...
> 
> Donovan - _Fairy Tale_ (1965): The Don's second album and the one which ushered in his fine run up until and including _Barabajagal_ (1969): It was still too early for Donovan the paisley-clad blissed-out cosmic minstrel but this album is still a big leap from his overly-Dylanesque debut _What's Been Did and What's Been Hid_. Also contains six welcome bonus tracks in the form of the contemporaneous _Universal Soldier_ EP and the _Turquoise/Hey Gyp (Dig the Slowness)_ single.


_*Universal Soldier*_ is one of his finest tracks, even if he didn't write it. I have this album on LP, and it has that track on it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> _*Universal Soldier*_ is one of his finest tracks, even if he didn't write it. I have this album on LP, and it has that track on it.


Yes - on the US album _Universal Soldier_ was (I think) included at the expense of Bert Jansch's _Oh Deed I Do_ 
In the UK Donovan's albums were a mess after _Fairy Tale_ because of various contract issues between the UK and US record companies. Four of the _bona fide_ albums which came out in the US after _Fairy Tale_ (_Sunshine Superman, Mellow Yellow, The_ _Hurdy Gurdy Man _and_ Barabajagal) _weren't even released in the UK (the _Sunshine Superman_ album released in the UK was a cannibalisation of the proper US _Mellow Yellow_ and _Sunshine Superman_ albums whereas _The Hurdy Gurdy Man_ and _Barabajagal_ never saw the light at all), but at least the correct versions of the individual albums became available at long last during EMI's excellent re-release programme during the mid-2000s. Prior to that, these four albums had only been available in the UK as a box set in the 1990s.


----------



## pmsummer

OLLABELLE
*Ollabelle*

_DMZ - Columbia_


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Poses- Rufus Wainwright


----------



## pmsummer

'ROUND MIDNIGHT
*Alan Broadbent* - piano
Brian Bromberg - double bass
Joe LaBarbera - drums
_
Artistry_


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*George Duke - Uncle Remus (1975)*


----------



## senza sordino

Genesis The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (November 1974)









Camel The Snow Goose (April 1975)


----------



## Chibi Ubu




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Joy Division
Heart and soul
(4 cd-set)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Amigos by Santana this weekend, for peace and love and Those Once Loyal by Bolt Thrower, my current war-music...


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu- Ben Kendim Yatağım


----------



## Malx

Prompted by a series of messages between myself and another TC'er.

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - One More From the Road.*

Played the equivalent of Disc One of the Vinyl Double Album via Qobuz.
*Edit* - Just let it play through to the end of the original double LP set - how Artimis Pyle survived 14 mins of Freebird is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## starthrower

Allan Holdsworth at Jasarum Festival. Physical release out on May 6th.


----------



## pianozach

*10 Songs for a Wednesday Evening, Part 1

The Beach Boys – Fun, Fun, Fun (1964)
The Beach Boys – Good Vibrations (1966)
The Beach Boys – Sloop John B (1966)
The Doors – Soft Parade (1969)
Be-Bop Deluxe – Life In the Air Age (1976)*

Elton John – _Levon_ (1971)
The Book of Changes – _I Stole the Goodyear Blimp_ (1966)
The Byrds – _Mr. Tambourine Man_ (1965)
Elvis Presley – _Shake That Tambourine_ (1965)
The Lemon Pipers – _Green Tamourine_ (1967)


*The Beach Boys – Fun, Fun, Fun (1964)*
From their 1964 album Shut Down Volume 2, this is one of the songs that defined the 60s “California sound”. This song reached #5 on the US Billboard chart.








*The Beach Boys – Good Vibrations (1966)*
This song reached #1 in both the US and UK. It’s considered








*The Beach Boys – Sloop John B (1966)*
From their groundbreaking album Pet Sounds








*The Doors – Soft Parade (1969)*
The closing and title track from their fourth album.








*Be-Bop Deluxe – Life In the Air Age (1976)*
From their third album, Sunburst Finish.


----------



## pianozach

*10 Songs for a Wednesday Evening, Part 2*

The Beach Boys – _Fun, Fun, Fun_ (1964)
The Beach Boys – _Good Vibrations_ (1966)
The Beach Boys – _Sloop John B_ (1966)
The Doors – _Soft Parade_ (1969)
Be-Bop Deluxe – _Life In the Air Age_ (1976)

*Elton John – Levon (1971)
The Book of Changes – I Stole the Goodyear Blimp (1966)
The Byrds – Mr. Tambourine Man (1965)
Elvis Presley – Shake That Tambourine (1965)
The Lemon Pipers – Green Tamourine (1967)



Elton John – Levon (1971)*
From John’s fourth studio album, Madman Across the Water.










*The Book of Changes – I Stole the Goodyear Blimp (1966)*
Originally part of the San Francisco scene as The Vejtables in 1964-65, after several personnel changes and their record company folding, they released this novelty song with their new label.








*The Byrds – Mr. Tambourine Man (1965)*
This cover of Bob Dylan’s song was recorded only five days after Dylan recorded his original version, and released only three weeks after his original, and was the title track of their first album. This cover is generally thought to have kicked off the folk rock genre.








*Elvis Presley – Shake That Tambourine (1965)*
From the soundtrack of Presley’s eleventh film, Harem Scarum. By this time even Presley was complaining about the quality of the songs being cranked out for his films, and his record sales had already started slumping by this time. This particular tune is a pretty embarrassing piece of music, with the lyrics bordering between awful and abominable.








*The Lemon Pipers – Green Tamourine (1967)*
This psychedelic pop/rock song actually soared to #1 in 1968, and is partially blamed for the rise of Bubblegum Pop.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Malx

Jay said:


>


I loved all those early Island Records Samplers - You Can All Join In, Bumpers, El Pea.

I wish someone would release them on CD so I can remember days of my youth listening and sampling lots of what at that time were 'new to me' bands.


----------



## Malx

*Solid Air - John Martyn








*


----------



## OCEANE

This album is a few 'non-classical music' that I listen to so often and I love it. 
IMHO, this is the most personal and soulful album of George Michael and it touches me deeply for years.


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Sürünüyorum (1978)


----------



## starthrower

2017 InsideOut Music

If you're looking for a great prog rock album, this one is a good choice. Haken favors extended tracks in the seven plus minute range with some crunchy riffs a la Dream Theater but the music leans more towards progressive rock than metal. They have a strong lead vocalist which also adds to the overall strength of the band.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice and slow.


----------



## Rogerx

Cilla Black Sweet Inspiration


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tyrannosaurus Rex - _Unicorn_ (1969). Third album, and the last to feature Steve Took.​The first two albums were the solid foundation stones of Marc Bolan's acoustic period but _Unicorn_ sees the creativity bar raised in earnest. Here the musical palette is broader and more ambitious: the usual stripped-back percussion and acoustic guitar combo is given added texture here and there by either piano, bass guitar or drum kit (as well as more overdubbing than before by producer Tony Visconti), and Bolan's songwriting seemed to have gained an additional level of assurance while still retaining its patent elements of Tolkien/Carroll imagery and obscure wordplay. This album was as close as Steve Took would get to being an equal partner as he took on more instrumental responsibility but Bolan's dismissal of Took's urge to get in on the the songwriting resulted in the duo falling out and parting company in September 1969. The alternative takes which make up most of the fill-up tracks are somewhat surplus to requirements but the inclusion of the non-album singles _Pewter Suitor_ and the near full-on electric _King of the Rumbling Spires (_along with the latter's non-album b-side _Do You Remember) _are definitely most welcome in order to provide closure for what can be considered to be the first chapter in the T.Rex story. Still early days, but Bolan's first tentative steps from cross-legged hippy to strutting electric warrior were about to be taken.


----------



## Rogerx

Pat Boone Sings Irving Berlin


----------



## pmsummer

LE VOYAGE DE SAHAR
*Anouar Brahem* - oud
Francois Couturier - piano
Jean-Louis Matinier - accordion
_
ECM_


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Dilek Taşı (1978)


----------



## Red Terror

Dylan's best album.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*From 1957:

Bye Bye Love - The Everly Brothers*





*Tammy - Debbie Reynolds*





*You Send Me - Sam Cooke*


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Ben Olmalıydım (1985)


----------



## starthrower

> 2005 Island Def Jam
> 
> 34 track compilation covering the ten albums recorded from 1973-1980 with a few posthumous numbers included. The one song I really miss here in Crisis. But I've got the Kaya album for that.


----------



## Rogerx

Feels like Home -Norah Jones album

Inspired by Captainnumber36


----------



## atsizat

*C'est La Vie, C'est L'Amour - Jane Morgan (1959)*


----------



## Art Rock

Driving home after a nice day out in nearby Frysia, we had the car MP3 USB stick on shuffle as always. Some of the songs I remember that played were:

Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
In my Life (Beatles)
Waiting for a Girl like you (Foreigner)
Jet (Paul McCartney and Wings)
Only Time will Tell (Earth and Fire)
Heroes (Nico)
Summer of 69 (Bryan Adams)
Like a Virgin (Madonna)
Trouble (Coldplay)
Hurt (Johnny Cash)

After that last one I had to shut it down for a few minutes. As always, it hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## pmsummer

TIME (THE REVELATOR)
*Gillian Welch
David Rawlings*
_
Alcony_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## fbjim

John Prine - s/t


----------



## pmsummer

LONE PRAIRIE
*Corey Christiansen*
_
Origin Records_


----------



## Red Terror

I am blown away by this compilation. A special mention must be made of the drummer, Jon Hiseman—impressive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Red Terror said:


> I am blown away by this compilation. A special mention must be made of the drummer, Jon Hiseman—impressive.


What a band. They were never less than good but that line-up with Farlowe, Clarke and Clempson seriously kicked a**.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## SanAntone

Fantastic album by *Rumer *doing songs by *Hugh Prestwood*, _Nashville Tears_ (2020)


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Instrumental


----------



## pianozach

atsizat said:


> Instrumental


Maybe I should just shut up, but this sounds horrendously out of tune.


----------



## atsizat

pianozach said:


> Maybe I should just shut up, but this sounds horrendously out of tune.


It sounds very good to me. I feel the melancholy.


----------



## EdwardBast

Listening to live Porcupine Tree lately. Better in every way live than in the studio. Gavin Harrison on drums. The level of drum playing in modern prog is just astounding: 

A relatively simply one (except for the drums), “Cheating the Polygraph:”






“Way Out of Here:”


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis*
*Dance on a Volcano - Genesis*
*Firth of Fifth - Genesis

then

Shock The Monkey - Peter Gabriel (Live in Athens 1987)*
*Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel (Live: Secret World Live)*
*Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel (Live in Athens 1987)*

I'd list the links for each from YouTube but their frame size(s) are way too big. Maybe a permanent adjustment to the TC forum software reducing the resultant frame size would handle this?


----------



## Art Rock

Chibi Ubu said:


> I'd list the links for each from YouTube but their frame size(s) are way too big. Maybe a permanent adjustment to the TC forum software reducing the resultant frame size would handle this?


VerticalScope is looking at that option.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Malx

Prompted by Red Terrors earlier post:
*Colosseum - Rope Ladder To The Moon*


----------



## SanAntone

*Lily Henley* | _Oras Dezaoradas_

Lior Éditions – 6 May 2022

Lily Henley wasn’t interested in blazing a trail with her new album Oras Desaoradas. She was trying to interpret a tradition in danger of being extinguished. The Ladino language is spoken by less than 100,000 people today. People who were expelled from Spain under penalty of death during the Spanish Inquisition of the 15th century. Kept alive by the Sephardic people as they moved through North Africa and the Ottoman empire, these songs about independent women provide an indelible record of the times, but what inspired Henley wasn’t the old songs but the new melodies that keep a culture alive. Henley makes it clear, “… doing an album of old melodies, re-recording what people have already heard didn’t make me excited. This feels inspiring because I’m creating music that feels really authentic and original to me and I’m adding to this tradition that is very endangered.” (Folk Radio)






Wonderful record.


----------



## Ludwig Schon




----------



## Malx

Genesis in a live performance at the Paris Bataclan 1973, posted largely because of the stunning quality of the video.


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek -Anıların Yeter (1984)


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Malx said:


> Genesis in a live performance at the Paris Bataclan 1973, posted largely because of the stunning quality of the video.


Yep, the video quality is solid, Jackson!


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Chibi Ubu




----------



## Ludwig Schon

1st listen, but already I can say with certainty that it is much better than anything Radiohead or it‘s other offshoots have produced in recent years…


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Yesterday, When I Was Young - Glen Campbell*


----------



## starthrower

Other Worlds | Android Trio | Cuneiform Records (bandcamp.com) 

Modern / progressive rock band produced by Mike Keneally.


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek- Kısmet Olursa (1984)


----------



## starthrower

1987 Rykodisc


----------



## starthrower

2004

Just got this one. Very cool album! Adrian's on tour this summer. I've got my tickets.


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Bahtıma Yanarım (1978)


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Sevmek Nedir Ki (1978)


----------



## Rogerx

Wildflowers (Judy Collins album)


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Gözüm Seni Görmese De (1984)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Chibi Ubu

starthrower said:


> 2004
> 
> Just got this one. Very cool album! Adrian's on tour this summer. I've got my tickets.


I saw him in 2019 in Phoenix as a quartet  Darn it, he ain't coming anywhere near us on his 2022 tour


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Stick Men - Soup (2010)*





Tony Levin: Chapman Stick, voice
Pat Mastelotto: Acoustic and electronic drums & percussion
Markus Reuter: Touch Guitars® AU8, soundscapes
Gary Husband: Keyboards 

This has their take on The Firebird - Igor Stravinsky!


----------



## senza sordino

Jethro Tull Minstrel in the Gallery (September 1975)









Steve Hackett Voyage of the Acolyte (October 1975)









Renaissance Scheherazade and Other Stories (July 1975)


----------



## pmsummer

PAUL DESMOND & THE MODERN JAZZ QUARTET
_Recorded Live on December 25, 1971 at Town Hall/NYC_
*Paul Desmond
The Modern Jazz Quartet*
_
Red Baron_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Ludwig Schon said:


> 1st listen, but already I can say with certainty that it is much better than anything Radiohead or it‘s other offshoots have produced in recent years…
> View attachment 168387


Really? I stopped listening to Radiohead many years ago. They were in their prime during my teens but I eventually became tired of Yorke's incessant whining. I also began listening to CM and the former ceased to be musically compelling altogether.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Red Terror said:


> Really? I stopped listening to Radiohead many years ago. They were in their prime during my teens but I eventually became tired of Yorke's incessant whining.


Apart from a few songs, their first three albums are complete rubbish. Kid A & Amnesiac are works of genius. Every album after that had a few pearls, but never reached the heights of 2000/2001


----------



## Ludwig Schon




----------



## elgar's ghost

Needed this after the possibility of Liverpool FC still being able to win far too much this season.

God bless Celtic FC and the fact that no-one will ever again win the European Cup with a team born within a 25-mile radius.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm in an excellent mood, and this is making me happier still. 

T.Rex _Slider_ (1972):


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMER
*Elaine Elias*

_Bluebird_


----------



## pmsummer

IN LAMBETH
_Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
*John Zorn*
The Gnostic Trio
Carol Emanuel - harp
Bill Frisell - guitar
Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
_with_ Ikue Mori - electronics
_
Tzadik_


----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## Rogerx

Times of Our Lives -Judy Collins album


----------



## Forster

Simple Minds' 1981 _Sons and Fascination / Sister Feelings Call _

As produced, somewhat improbably, by Steve Hillage.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sons_and_Fascination/Sister_Feelings_Call


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Sen Evlisin (1984)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

STRANGE PLACE FOR SNOW
*Esbjörn Svensson Trio*
_
Columbia_


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Dusty in Memphis


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Silemezler Gönlümden (1978)


----------



## starthrower

1993 Rykodisc Live / Studio Compilation 3 CD

It's been too long since I've listened to this fine collection.


----------



## starthrower

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## SanAntone

At age 81 *Delbert McClinton* has released one of his best records:






*Hailing His Heroes*
_Outdated Emotion is an album he has wanted to make for a long time (and by no means his last — he’s already thinking about recording his next one). He puts his roadhouse stamp on Lloyd Price’s “Stagger Lee” and Little Richard’s “Long Tall Sally,” adds a dash of elegance to the R&B staple “One Shot, One Bourbon, One Beer,” and goes all the way uptown for two songs associated with Ray Charles, “I Want a Little Girl” and “Hard-Hearted Hannah.”_ (No Depression)


----------



## starthrower

2017


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


>


Yep, Molly’s new album is a belter.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> STRANGE PLACE FOR SNOW
> *Esbjörn Svensson Trio*
> 
> _Columbia_


I miss this band. My goodness, they were good!


----------



## Barbebleu

Walkin’ in Memphis - Cher. Fab!


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> I miss this band. My goodness, they were good!


Indeed they were. A great tragedy.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Nebraska (album) By Bruce Springsteen


----------



## fbjim

Johnny Cash did an excellent cover of "Highway Patrolman", in one of his fallow-period 1980s albums. Nails the first lines like the song was written for him.


----------



## atsizat

Emel Sayın- Silemezler Gönlümden (1974)


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> IN LAMBETH
> _Visions from the Walled Garden of William Blake_
> *John Zorn*
> The Gnostic Trio
> Carol Emanuel - harp
> Bill Frisell - guitar
> Kenny Wollesen - vibraphone, bells
> _with_ Ikue Mori - electronics
> 
> _Tzadik_


I managed to find a download of this and I am listening to it as I write. Delightful. Thank you for the pointer.


----------



## starthrower

King Crimson: Audio Diary 2014-2018 5 CD

Picked this up at my local record shop. I'm into disc two now and loving this set. All live recordings from cities around the world.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Evening 10-Song Playlist, Part 1 of 2

Steve Earle – Guitar Town (1986)*
*David Gilmour – Smile (2006)
David Gilmour – A Boat Lies Waiting (live, 2015)
David Gilmour – 5 A.M. (2015)*
*Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell – Dueling Banjos (1972)

Chicago – Movin’ In (1970)
Chicago – Something In This City Changes People (1973)
Chicago – Saturday In the Park (1972)
Andy Williams – The Bells of St. Mary’s (1965)
Alex North – Title Theme, 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)



Steve Earle – Guitar Town (1986)*

This was the second single released from the album of the same name, which reached # 1 on the US Country Chart. The song reached # 7 on the US Hot Country Singles and Tracks chart, and was nominated for a Grammy for Best Country Song in 1987.








*David Gilmour – Smile (2006)*

From Gilmour’s 2006 album *On An Island*. Smile reached # 72 on the UK Singles Chart. The album reached # 1 on the UK Albums chart, and # 3 on the US Top Rock Albums chart.








*David Gilmour – A Boat Lies Waiting (live, 2015)*

A live version of a track from Gilmour’s 2015 album *Rattle That Lock*, with David Crosby and Graham Nash reprising their harmony vocals from the studio version. A vocal sample from former Pink Floyd band mate Rick Wright, who passed away in 2008, is also used.








*David Gilmour – 5 A.M. (2015)*

The opening instrumental track from *Rattle That Lock*.








*Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell – Dueling Banjos (1972)*

Originally written in 1954 by Arthur Smith under the title *Feudin’ Banjos*, it gained popularity for its appearance in the film *Deliverance*. Ironically, the filmmakers neglected to get permission to use the song, and lost a lawsuit filed by Smith. Even more ironically, the song was nominated for a Golden Globe in the Best Original Song category.

It went to # 2 for four weeks on the Billboard Top 200, and reached # 1 on both the Cashbox and Record World pop charts. It also went to No. 5 on the Hot Country Singles chart at the same time it was on the Hot 100 and Adult Contemporary Singles charts.


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Evening 10-Song Playlist, Part 2 of 2


Steve Earle – Guitar Town (1986)
David Gilmour – Smile (2006)
David Gilmour – A Boat Lies Waiting (live, 2015)
David Gilmour – 5 A.M. (2015)
Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell – Dueling Banjos (1972)

Chicago – Movin’ In (1970)*
*Chicago – Something In This City Changes People (1973)
Chicago – Saturday In the Park (1972)
Andy Williams – The Bells of St. Mary’s (1965)*
*Alex North – Title Theme, 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)



Chicago – Movin’ In (1970)*

Terry Kath sings lead vocals on this song written by band trombonist James Pankow, the opening track from *Chicago II*.








*Chicago – Something In This City Changes People (1973)*

From *Chicago VI*, written by keyboardist Robert Lamm. Unusual in that the co-lead vocals include Lamm, Kath, Peter Cetera, and trumpeter Lee Loughnane.








*Chicago – Saturday In the Park (1972)*

From *Chicago V*, which went to # 1 on the US Billboard 200, while this single from the album reached # 3 on the Billboard Hot 100.








*Andy Williams – The Bells of St. Mary’s (1965)*

I was a big fan of Andy Williams when I was a kid. Always tuned in to his variety show, which ran from 1962 to 1971 on NBC.

The song was written in 1917, and was revived for the 1945 film of the same name, which starred Bing Crosby and Ingrid Bergman.








*Alex North – Title Theme, 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)*

Film director Stanley Kubrick had commissioned North to create a score for the film, based on the temporary tracks being used, but Kubrick chose to abandon North's music in favor of the now-familiar classical pieces he had earlier chosen as temporary music for the film during post-production.

Legend has it that North only discovered his score had been discarded when attending the premiere.

This is part of that original score. You can hear the deliberate ripples of *Strauss’* *Also Sprach Zarasthustra* in North’s score


----------



## starthrower

King Crimson Live in Amsterdam 11/23/73


----------



## Jay




----------



## elgar's ghost

Why does Fripp continue to indulge that cheesy soft-focus artwork by whatshername?

Anyway, for me tonight it was Led Zeppelin's_ Presence_ album from 1976.
Possibly their most overlooked album but the artwork was just as suspect.


----------



## pmsummer

THE THREE AMERICAS
*Elaine Elias*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## starthrower

elgar's ghost said:


> Why does Fripp continue to indulge that cheesy soft-focus artwork by whatshername?


Fripp caters to us Americans who buy more of his records!


----------



## starthrower

Some nice footage from 1972.


----------



## SanAntone

_Concepts_ | Sinatra 16CD box set of his concept albums on Capitol.


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower

King Crimson: Live In Mexico City - July 2017


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Red Terror

"I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it
I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it, like it, yes, I do
Oh, well, I like it, I like it, I like it
I said can't you see that this old boy has been a lonely?"


----------



## Rogerx

Unfollow the Rules


Album by Rufus Wainwright


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> "I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it
> I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it, like it, yes, I do
> Oh, well, I like it, I like it, I like it
> I said can't you see that this old boy has been a lonely?"


Uh, I don't think I've ever seen that album cover before.


----------



## fbjim

90s mood.


----------



## atsizat

Nazan Öncel - Sen Beni Öldürüyorsun (1995)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Oh...the great days when they were a Scottish/Australian band...


----------



## Rogerx

Selling England by the Pound


----------



## atsizat

Nazan Öncel - Bir Şarkı Tut (1995)


----------



## starthrower

Currently listening to this instrumental modern rock trio produced by Mike Keneally who also plays keyboards on several tracks. Released in 2021.

Other Worlds | Android Trio | Cuneiform Records (bandcamp.com)


----------



## Malx

For no discernible reason I had a sudden urge to play this:

*King Crimson, Cirkus* from the *Meltdown (Live in Mexico City)* album.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Some nice footage from 1972.


Thanks for posting this link, I'd hadn't seen this footage before - I was a big Generator fan in the early seventies and sad to say I've just played this through and sang along (badly) with every word.
But why can't I remember what I said earlier today???


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I'd hadn't seen this footage before - I was a big Generator fan in the early seventies and sad to say I've just played this through and sang along (badly) with every word.
> But why can't I remember what I said earlier today???


Speak in a grave tone not unlike Peter Hamill and you will remember your own words.


----------



## senza sordino

Rush Fly by Night (February 1975)









Supertramp Crisis? What Crisis? (September 1975)









Queen A Night at the Opera (November 1975)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Don McLean - Tapestry


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## starthrower

Just starting to dig into this massive and beautiful set.


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Sanki (1978)


----------



## atsizat

Nazan Öncel - Göç (1995)


----------



## Rogerx

The Buoys -Timothy


----------



## atsizat

Nazan Öncel - Neden (1981)


----------



## Bachtoven 1

These may be "new" works but they sound as if they were written in the Renaissance era.


----------



## starthrower

2019 box set
Rainy day here so I popped in the 10 hour video Blu-ray of the 2000 European Tour. Features the quartet of Belew, Gunn, Fripp, and Mastelotto.


----------



## Rogerx

Batman / Prince


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Dilmin Ucunda Kelimeler (1979)


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Köprü (1981)


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist, Part 1 of 2*

*Beatles – Thank You Girl (live, 1963)
Memphis Minnie – I Hate To See the Sun Go Down (1938)
Bessie Smith – St. Louis Blues (1925)
Bessie Smith – Nobody Knows You When You’re Down and Out (1929)*
*Bessie Smith – Gimme a Pig Foot and a Bottle of Beer (1933)

Mississippi John Hurt – I Hate to See That Evening Sun Go Down ( ? )
Carole King – Pierre (1975)
Ton Koopman – JS Bach: Choral Prelude ''Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'' BWV 659 (live 2009)
Jethro Tull - Wond’ring Aloud, Again (1970)
Reinbert de Leeuw – Erik Satie: Sarabande n°1



Beatles – Thank You Girl (live, 1963)*
From the BBC radio show *Easy Beat*








*Memphis Minnie – I Hate To See the Sun Go Down (1938)*

That’s *Charlie McCoy* assisting her on mandolin. *Memphis Minnie* is perhaps the most popular female Country Blues singer of all time.







*Bessie Smith – St. Louis Blues (1925)*
And that’s *Louis Armstrong* on cornet on this recording. This *WC Handy* song is on the list of 1001 songs you should listen to before you die. Smith is often referred to as the _Empress of the Blues_, and was the most popular female Blues singer of the 1920s and 1930s. Her debut single, *Downhearted Blues*, reached # 1 on the Hot Pop chart in 1923. Her *St. Louis Blues* reached # 3 in 1925.








*Bessie Smith – Nobody Knows You When You’re Down and Out (1929)*
This one reached # 15 in 1929, after which it became one of her signature songs.








*Bessie Smith – Gimme a Pig Foot and a Bottle of Beer (1933)*
Really. _“He’s got rhythm . . .Yeah!”_


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist, Part 2 of 2

Beatles – Thank You Girl (live, 1963)
Memphis Minnie – I Hate To See the Sun Go Down (1938)
Bessie Smith – St. Louis Blues (1925)
Bessie Smith – Nobody Knows You When You’re Down and Out (1929)
Bessie Smith – Gimme a Pig Foot and a Bottle of Beer (1933)

Mississippi John Hurt – I Hate to See That Evening Sun Go Down ( ? )*
*Carole King – Pierre (1975)
Ton Koopman – JS Bach: Choral Prelude ''Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'' BWV 659 (live 2009)
Jethro Tull - Wond’ring Aloud, Again (1970)
Reinbert de Leeuw – Erik Satie: Sarabande n°1*


*Mississippi John Hurt – I Hate to See That Evening Sun Go Down ( ? )*
Another *WC Handy song*, this recording surfaced on the 2015 compilation *Talked The Blues*.






*Carole King – Pierre (1975)*
From the TV soundtrack of *Really Rosie*.






*Ton Koopman – JS Bach - Choral Prelude ''Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'' BWV 659 (live 2009)*
I think this translates to _“Savior of the Nations, Come”_, and was likely composed somewhere between 1739 and 1742.






*Jethro Tull - Wond’ring Aloud, Again (2015)*
Actually an edit of a short interlude, *Wond’ring Aloud*, from the 1970 album *Aqualung*, and *Wond’ring Again*, from the 1972 album *Living In the Past*, but not released in complete form until 2011.






*Reinbert de Leeuw – Erik Satie: Sarabande n°1*
Composed in 1887, this is one of three “*Dances*”, and are regarded as his first important works (along with his 1888 *Gymnopedes*), and the ones upon which his reputation as a harmonic innovator and precursor of modern French music (along with, of course, *Claude Debussey*), although not until over 20 years after these works had debuted and already faded into obscurity. Indeed, the *Sarabandes* weren’t even published until 1911, when his music was performed by the likes of *Debussey* and *Ravel*, making *Satie* an *“overnight success”*.


----------



## pmsummer

BEFORE WE WERE BORN
*Bill Frisell*

_Elektra Musician_


----------



## senza sordino

Hawkwind Warrior on the Edge of Time (May 1975). Only my second time hearing this album, and band. I liked it better the second time around, a kind of proto-metal space rock. 









Rush Caress of Steel (September 1975). This was only my third time listening to this album. Some good bits in it, but generally one of their weaker albums.


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Yeter (1984)


----------



## Rogerx

Painted Desert Serenade/ Joshua Kadison


----------



## pmsummer

SUPER SESSION
*Mike Bloomfield
Al Kooper
Steve Stills*
_
Columbia_


----------



## Shaughnessy

pmsummer said:


> SUPER SESSION
> *Mike Bloomfield
> Al Kooper
> Steve Stills*
> 
> _Columbia_


I can only imagine what the other album must have looked like... Sure was some scrap - Must have been a battle for the ages...

You should have stepped in, PM, and broken this up long before it reached this point.


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> SUPER SESSION
> *Mike Bloomfield
> Al Kooper
> Steve Stills*
> 
> _Columbia_





Shaughnessy said:


> I can only imagine what the other album must have looked like... Sure was some scrap - Must have been a battle for the ages...
> 
> You should have stepped in, PM, and broken this up long before it reached this point.


Found this at a used-book store for $2. The disc is in VG+ condition (a miracle). Two-Eye, and I hadn't heard this album since about 1973.


----------



## Malx

I hadn't listened to this album in its totality for many years - sorted!

*King Crimson - Starless and Bible Black.










Edit*: I meant to post this yesterday but for some strange reason I left it hanging in limbo for 24 hours - so suitably marinated it is now ready for consumption.


----------



## atsizat

Sezan Aksu - Begonvil


----------



## Shaughnessy

pmsummer said:


> SUPER SESSION
> *Mike Bloomfield
> Al Kooper
> Steve Stills*
> 
> _Columbia_


This is a really interesting interview with Al Kooper that covers the album and his time with Blues Project. 

It's worth a read just for the anecdote about his audition to replace Ritchie Blackmore in Deep Purple.







'The Doctor of Rock and Roll' an interview with Al Kooper


Al Kooper is one of the most legendary figures in the music industry. He is not only a great keyboardist, but he's a mean guitarist, a strong vocalist




jambands.com


----------



## pmsummer

STRIKING IT RICH
*Dan Hicks* and his
Hot Licks
_
Blue Thumb_


----------



## Jay

Shaughnessy said:


> This is a really interesting interview with Al Kooper that covers the album and his time with Blues Project.


...and his memoir "Backstage Passes and Backstabbing ********: Memoirs of a Rock 'N' Roll Survivor" is a must read.

If it hadn't been for Koop, one of the best albums of the 60s may not have seen a US release:


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Gün Gelir (1978)


----------



## Floeddie

pianozach said:


> *Sunday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist, Part 2 of 2
> 
> Beatles – Thank You Girl (live, 1963)
> Memphis Minnie – I Hate To See the Sun Go Down (1938)
> Bessie Smith – St. Louis Blues (1925)
> Bessie Smith – Nobody Knows You When You’re Down and Out (1929)
> Bessie Smith – Gimme a Pig Foot and a Bottle of Beer (1933)
> 
> Mississippi John Hurt – I Hate to See That Evening Sun Go Down ( ? )*
> *Carole King – Pierre (1975)
> Ton Koopman – JS Bach: Choral Prelude ''Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'' BWV 659 (live 2009)
> Jethro Tull - Wond’ring Aloud, Again (1970)
> Reinbert de Leeuw – Erik Satie: Sarabande n°1*
> 
> 
> *Mississippi John Hurt – I Hate to See That Evening Sun Go Down ( ? )*
> Another *WC Handy song*, this recording surfaced on the 2015 compilation *Talked The Blues*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carole King – Pierre (1975)*
> From the TV soundtrack of *Really Rosie*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ton Koopman – JS Bach - Choral Prelude ''Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'' BWV 659 (live 2009)*
> I think this translates to _“Savior of the Nations, Come”_, and was likely composed somewhere between 1739 and 1742.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jethro Tull - Wond’ring Aloud, Again (2015)*
> Actually an edit of a short interlude, *Wond’ring Aloud*, from the 1970 album *Aqualung*, and *Wond’ring Again*, from the 1972 album *Living In the Past*, but not released in complete form until 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reinbert de Leeuw – Erik Satie: Sarabande n°1*
> Composed in 1887, this is one of three “*Dances*”, and are regarded as his first important works (along with his 1888 *Gymnopedes*), and the ones upon which his reputation as a harmonic innovator and precursor of modern French music (along with, of course, *Claude Debussey*), although not until over 20 years after these works had debuted and already faded into obscurity. Indeed, the *Sarabandes* weren’t even published until 1911, when his music was performed by the likes of *Debussey* and *Ravel*, making *Satie* an *“overnight success”*.


Once again, you are 5 for 5... also, Pianozach on Soundcloud is a kept link!


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Currently enjoying 'Lionel Hampton - Rhythm and Swing'


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Sorry - that should read 'Tempo and Swing'


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## elgar's ghost

The Beatles - _Revolver_ (1966).

Many people - Brian Wilson amongst them - think that _Rubber Soul_ was the real 'match that' in terms of recording an album as a self-sufficient artistic statement in its own right. Maybe so, but _Revolver_ is mind-boggling in terms of how far the Beatles were moving on at such a rapid pace. Just under three years after the peppermint freshness of _She Loves You_ we were getting superior baroque art pop with _For No One_ and arguably England's first outbreak of psychedelia with _Tomorrow Never Knows_. And this magnificent album never even bothered to include _Paperback Writer_ or _Rain_. What a fantastic year 1966 was - in a way I wish I'd have been there to experience all this first hand instead of being a stroppy little toddler.


----------



## Rogerx

Bookends

Studio album by Simon & Garfunkel


On request/ demand


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Kaybolan Yıllar (1978)


----------



## Barbebleu

elgar's ghost said:


> The Beatles - _Revolver_ (1966).
> 
> Many people - Brian Wilson amongst them - think that _Rubber Soul_ was the real 'match that' in terms of recording an album as a self-sufficient artistic statement in its own right. Maybe so, but _Revolver_ is mind-boggling in terms of how far the Beatles were moving on at such a rapid pace. Just under three years after the peppermint freshness of _She Loves You_ we were getting superior baroque art pop with _For No One_ and arguably England's first outbreak of psychedelia with _Tomorrow Never Knows_. And this magnificent album never even bothered to include _Paperback Writer_ or _Rain_. What a fantastic year 1966 was - in a way I wish I'd have been there to experience all this first hand instead of being a stroppy little toddler.


Probably my absolute favourite Beatles album. So many great tracks. I was seventeen when it was released and it blew my mind and also the minds of my friends. As you say Elgar’s, Rain and Paperback Writer weren’t included but that was their policy at the time, singles weren’t added to albums but those two songs were a pretty good indicator of the way they were heading.


----------



## Nate Miller

right now its Lou Reed and the Velvet Underground

...from what they are singing about, apparently Sweet Lou has a Foggy Notion about something


----------



## pmsummer

SOUL JOURNEY
*Gillian Welch*

Gillian Welch
Dave Rawlings
_
Acony_


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> The Beatles - _Revolver_ (1966).
> 
> Many people - Brian Wilson amongst them - think that _Rubber Soul_ was the real 'match that' in terms of recording an album as a self-sufficient artistic statement in its own right. Maybe so, but _Revolver_ is mind-boggling in terms of how far the Beatles were moving on at such a rapid pace. Just under three years after the peppermint freshness of _She Loves You_ we were getting superior baroque art pop with _For No One_ and arguably England's first outbreak of psychedelia with _Tomorrow Never Knows_. And this magnificent album never even bothered to include _Paperback Writer_ or _Rain_. What a fantastic year 1966 was - in a way I wish I'd have been there to experience all this first hand instead of being a stroppy little toddler.


As a bona fide Beatles fan, and Beatles trivia expert, *Revolver* may very well be their best, by virtue of it being almost flawless. *Rubber Soul* has *Run For Your Life, Abbey Road* has *Maxwell's Silver Hammer* . . .


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> As a bona fide Beatles fan, and Beatles trivia expert, *Revolver* may very well be their best, by virtue of it being almost flawless. *Rubber Soul* has *Run For Your Life, Abbey Road* has *Maxwell's Silver Hammer* . . .


I suppose _Revolver_ has _Yellow Submarine_, which some consider to be a disposable clunker, but it's never bothered me.


----------



## pmsummer

ALL IN MY MIND
*Dr. Lonnie Smith*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## starthrower

My long time favorite Friday night blues radio show.
Blacks & Blues | WRUR


----------



## Floeddie

*Bernard Wright plays Coltrane, Armstrong, Billy Joel, Stevie Wonder*





Total: 43:14


----------



## Jay




----------



## Forster

elgar's ghost said:


> I suppose _Revolver_ has _Yellow Submarine_, [...]


Well quite. The Beatles allowed a streak of the absurd, the comical, the childlike, and this can't be ignored or dismissed when determining the notion of "flawless". If _Revolver _really is their best, I wonder if _Yellow Submarine_ gets a pass because of its psychedelia.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Forster said:


> Well quite. The Beatles allowed a streak of the absurd, the comical, the childlike, and this can't be ignored or dismissed when determining the notion of "flawless". If _Revolver _really is their best, I wonder if _Yellow Submarine_ gets a pass because of its psychedelia.


I'm guessing it was their first of that ilk on an actual album? You could almost compile an album from the novelty stuff...

_Yellow Submarine/You Know My Name (Look Up the Number)/When I'm 64/Your Mother Should Know/All Together Now/Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da/Honey Pie/Maggie Mae/Maxwell's Silver Hammer/Octopus's Garden..._


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> I'm guessing it was their first of that ilk on an actual album? You could almost compile an album from the novelty stuff...
> 
> _Yellow Submarine/You Know My Name (Look Up the Number)/When I'm 64/Your Mother Should Know/All Together Now/Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da/Honey Pie/Maggie Mae/Maxwell's Silver Hammer/Octopus's Garden..._


Quite. Yes, you could make a "Worst of the Beatles" album easily: Songs that, individually, flop when out of the context of the album they inhabit. Some B-Sides as well. Some folks hate those Indian-type tunes. Some can't stand the droning one-chord Tomorrow Never Knows.

So . . . to make it a "Worst of . . . " compilation I'd add . . . 

_Run For Your Life/Revolution 9/Dig It/Maggie Mae/Don't Bother Me/What's the New Mary Jane?_


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> Quite. Yes, you could make a "Worst of the Beatles" album easily: Songs that, individually, flop when out of the context of the album they inhabit. Some B-Sides as well. Some folks hate those Indian-type tunes. Some can't stand the droning one-chord Tomorrow Never Knows.
> 
> So . . . to make it a "Worst of . . . " compilation I'd add . . .
> 
> _Run For Your Life/Revolution 9/Dig It/Maggie Mae/Don't Bother Me/What's the New Mary Jane?_


Rev 9 should have been saved for one of Lennon and Yoko's vanity projects - whoops - "avant-garde" albums. At least if you trim most of the fat off the "white album" you still have left a double album in terms of length due to its excessive original running time of over 90 minutes. I've never really bought into the idea that it should have been boiled down to a single album - I think the presence of the lesser material at least has the effect of making the good stuff sound even better.
For what it's worth I would ditch Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da, Wild Honey Pie, Martha My Dear, Honey Pie, Revolution 9 and Goodnight. Maybe a couple more when I'm in a less charitable mood, but it changes slightly every occasion I think about it!


----------



## Forster

I wouldn't ditch any of it. It's a complete enterprise, worth every minute. It's not "fat", it's added spice, or texture (though fat has its place in our diet of course).


----------



## Floeddie

Forster said:


> Well quite. The Beatles allowed a streak of the absurd, the comical, the childlike, and this can't be ignored or dismissed when determining the notion of "flawless". If _Revolver _really is their best, I wonder if _Yellow Submarine_ gets a pass because of its psychedelia.


I like the work that Sir George Martin did on the soundtrack album.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Floeddie said:


> I like the work that Sir George Martin did on the soundtrack album.


I've never heard it. One writer in _Mojo_ magazine thought that it sounded somewhat Stravinsky-ish. Would you agree?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Forster said:


> I wouldn't ditch any of it. It's a complete enterprise, worth every minute. It's not "fat", it's added spice, or texture (though fat has its place in our diet of course).


Nor would I, actually - it's just a theoretical game of solitaire which I like to play sometimes. When I wheel _The Beatles_ out of the hangar I always end up playing the whole thing, which is not the case for certain other albums of mine.


----------



## Captainnumber36

tdc said:


> Khruangbin


They are my newest favorite band.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Acılara Tutunmak (1985)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Floeddie

elgar's ghost said:


> I've never heard it. One writer in _Mojo_ magazine thought that it sounded somewhat Stravinsky-ish. Would you agree?


It doesn't hit me that way. Here it is on Spotify. The first five tracks are from Yellow Submarine, and the others are from other movies.


----------



## fbjim

The KLF - Chill Out








On some days, my favorite work of music ever made.


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> I've never heard it. One writer in _Mojo_ magazine thought that it sounded somewhat Stravinsky-ish. Would you agree?


Even at first listen I loved *George Martin*'s work on *Yellow Submarine.*

Martin worked in many different styles though on the soundtrack. There is some vaguely *Stravinsky*-*sounding* stuff, but there's some other scattershot stuff as well. 

In all there are 7 tracks on the *Yellow Submarine* soundtrack (all of Side 2), and there's also an orchestral suite, which was created later by *Martin*.


----------



## pianozach




----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Büyüdün Bebeğim (1986)


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Dört Günlük Bir Şey (1980)


----------



## pmsummer

Probably a candidate for Gunther Schuller's 'Third Way' music. No... definitely a candidate, which is why DGG was their original label.











THE RAIN IS A HANDSOME ANIMAL
_17 Songs from the Poetry of E.E. Cummings_
*Tin Hat*
_
New Amsterdam_


----------



## pmsummer

WHATEVER
*Danny Thompson* - double bass
Tony Roberts - saxophones, northumbrian pipes, whistle

Bernie Holland - guitars
_
Hannibal_


----------



## pmsummer

JIM HALL & PAT METHENY
*Jim Hall
Pat Metheny*
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - El Gibi (1988)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## starthrower

David Sylvian: Gone To Earth


----------



## fbjim

Primal Scream - XTRMNTR








I blow hot and cold on the Scream, but this is one of the greats of the century.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Koru Kendini (1988)


----------



## starthrower

I actually listened to the version in the Sailor's Tales box which includes more bonus tracks. The isolated Jon Anderson vocal is interesting to hear. But the remixed album proper reveals many details in the music which made Fripp a fan of the album he was historically dissatisfied with over the years.


----------



## starthrower

2000 Universal
Dennis Chambers: drums, Bireli Lagrene: guitar, Dominique Di Piazza: bass


----------



## Rogerx

Nada como el sol- Sting


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Satyricon & Munch. Out today! Music by Satyricon to the new Munch museum exhibition. It's dark! I guess someone has unheard skills with synthesizers


----------



## Malx

A little further up the thread a lot of attention was being given to Beatles albums - suitably inspired I played an album which for me has an excellent collection of some of their finest songs.

*Magical Mystery Tour - The Beatles.*


----------



## Malx

*The Crossing - Big Country.*

A local band that made good - always had and always will have a soft spot for them. A band that was a lot more than a Scottish group that could make guitars sound like the skirling of the pipes.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *The Crossing - Big Country.*
> 
> A local band that made good - always had and always will had a soft spot for them. A band that was a lot more than a Scottish group that could make guitars sound like the skirling of the pipes.


RIP Stuart Adamson - December 16, 2001 - From the Skids to Big Country to working with ex-Be Bop Deluxe guitarist Bill Nelson.

This is a Nelson tune entitled - "For Stuart" - which perfectly captures his spirit...


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> RIP Stuart Adamson - December 16, 2001 - From the Skids to Big Country to working with ex-Be Bop Deluxe guitarist Bill Nelson.
> 
> This is a Nelson tune entitled - "For Stuart" - which perfectly captures his spirit...


Stuart was a lovely man - I had the pleasure of meeting him and sitting beside him at a football match many years ago, a big black coat and sunglasses on an autumn day in Fife didn't hide the man. My team still run out to 'Into the Valley'.

Such a sad end to his life.

Thanks for posting the Bill Nelson video a lovely tribute.


----------



## starthrower

Full set from the double trio. Fripp, Belew, Levin, Gunn, Bruford, Masteletto.


----------



## Malx

Just 'cause I hadn't played it for an age - what would have been LP one of this double album.

*Something Anything - Todd Rundgren.








*


----------



## starthrower

Trio with Charlie Haden and Billy Higgins, 1986. Music starts at 2:50 minute mark.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> Stuart was a lovely man - I had the pleasure of meeting him and sitting beside him at a football match many years ago, a big black coat and sunglasses on an autumn day in Fife didn't hide the man. My team still run out to 'Into the Valley'.
> 
> Such a sad end to his life.
> 
> Thanks for posting the Bill Nelson video a lovely tribute.


You're more than welcome - This was taken from an interview that Bill Nelson gave - 

"I first heard of Stuart in an early article written about The Skids in 'Sounds,' the long-defunct pop-rock publication. In the article, it was mentioned that my music was an inspiration for Stuart, and also for Richard Jobson. This came as a surprise to me at the time as The Skids were a tough-looking punk band at this early stage of their career and my rather 'arty' interests seemed at odds with the band's image. A little later, Richard came backstage to meet me at one of my concerts and I was asked if I'd be interested in getting involved with the band's production. At first, I did this in tandem with John Leckie, (we were a 'production team' in those days.) John and I worked on an ep with the band. Then the band asked me to produce their upcoming album on my own. (This became the 'Days In Europa' album.)

At the recording sessions for the album, Stuart asked me to show him how to play some of his favourite riffs and phrases from my Be Bop Deluxe work and I remember sitting alongside him, on the sofa at the back of the control room at Rockfield Studios, teaching him the phrases, note by note.

But I also encouraged him to develop his own style and to think about approaches to his guitar playing in a conceptual way rather than just technically. We had a lot of fun making that album and the band were wide open to ideas, being keen to experiment. It was clear that there was potential for growth and development far beyond the rigid and simplistic mannerisms of punk.

When I wrote 'For Stuart,' it was created purely as a personal tribute from me to be performed at a special memorial concert held for him at 'Barrowlands' in Scotland.

I've often performed it at my solo concerts since then and, because it is linked to Stuart's memory and untimely passing, it carries a strong emotional charge for many people, particularly those who are fans of Big Country and The Skids.

The piece, as you probably know, contains little quotes and signature phrases from some of Stuart's favourite Be Bop Deluxe guitar solos, fitted into a framework that attempts to evoke a sort of 'spiritual essence' of Scotland. (I have Scots ancestors on my father's side of the family so I've always had an affinity with Scotland.)

'For Stuart' didn't take long to compose...once I got the idea of including some of my signature guitar licks in the piece, it quickly came together. I had no idea, at the time, just how enduring and endearing the piece would become for some fans.

Later, I was only aware of Big Country's hit singles whenever the band appeared on television. I think I'd become so immersed in the development of my own music at that time that a lot of other music passed me by, particularly as I was becoming more and more disenchanted with the rock music scene.

I was always pleased that Stuart had achieved popular success though, and was proud to have been of assistance and inspiration to him. I still remember him with great fondness."

*- Bill Nelson *










I have this original release which was pulled about six months later due to the faux 1936 German Olympics cover.

_Days in Europa_ has received a generally mixed response from critics. Ira Robbins of Trouser Press wrote "In polishing and refining the band's sound even a little, [producer Bill Nelson] smoothed off the vital edge. 

It's better than the review claims - Trying to follow "Scared to Dance" eight months later (both were released in 1979)- would have been a tough act for anyone to follow.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Shiny Eyed Babies (2014)*

A new art rock band for me. This is their second album, courtesy of the library (I could not get hold of their first). This is currently their highest rated album at Progarchives. The acrobatics of lead singer Courtney Swain are simply stunning, and the band sure can play. This is music that is difficult to compare with better known acts (Bjork on overdrive? VDGG with a female lead?), and certainly needs a few spins to make a judgment.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> *Bent Knee: Shiny Eyed Babies (2014)*
> 
> A new art rock band for me. This is their second album, courtesy of the library (I could not get hold of their first). This is currently their highest rated album at Progarchives. The acrobatics of lead singer Courtney Swain are simply stunning, and the band sure can play. This is music that is difficult to compare with better known acts *(Bjork on overdrive? VDGG with a female lead?*), and certainly needs a few spins to make a judgment.







An absolutely spot on description, Art - *Equal parts Bjork on overdrive and VDGG with a female lead (also on overdrive) *- Never more apparent than from the 2:05 mark onwards... Everybody can certainly play - Super tight band - Vocals are nothing if not acrobatic - Kind of an over-caffeinated coloratura soprano - Can't quite decipher the lyrics through the vocal pyrotechnics though.

There's an entire page of live performances on YouTube -



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bent+knee+live


----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> A little further up the thread a lot of attention was being given to Beatles albums - suitably inspired I played an album which for me has an excellent collection of some of their finest songs.
> 
> *Magical Mystery Tour - The Beatles.*


Fine. 

I've got a few subjective comments about this album, and a few objective comments as well.

Damn I loved this album when I was a kid. My favorite album of theirs when it came out.

*The Beatles* were into psychedelia, and I loved that as much as THEY did. I was into the production aspect of albums as well, and *The Beatles* were using "the studio" as though it were another instrument.

Here we are five decades later, and I can see how some people, both then and now, were able to take some potshots at *Magical Mystery Tour*. While the second side is absolutely wondrous, Side One is slightly weaker. 

But Side Two didn't actually originally exist, as the first six songs on the US version of the album were the entire 2-EP set in the UK. 

It was Capitol Records that decided to stuff the two sides of the pre-Sgt Pepper single (SFF & PL), the two sides released post-Sgt. Pepper (BYaRM & Hello Goodbye), and their groundbreaking international hit All You Need is Love all on the B side of a 12-inch LP, with the soundtrack songs on the A Side. For once Capitol Records got it right. 

Of course, back in 1968 we didn't know any backstory. We got Beatles albums, the ones released by Capitol Records.


----------



## pmsummer

STANDING IN MY SHOES
*Leo Kottke*
_
Private Music_


----------



## pmsummer

OK COMPUTER
*Radiohead*
_
Parlophone_


----------



## Jay

pianozach said:


> *Magical Mystery Tour*.


I prefer it to Pepper; "Flying" is the only real dud.


----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


> I prefer it to Pepper; "Flying" is the only real dud.



Understandable. *Flying* is a simple 12-bar blues.

But it's a 12-bar blues and variations. It was created specifically as a piece for the score to accompany a scene in the film, which was nothing but breathtaking scenery taken from the air, with each bit in bold and vivid colors.

It's a very early Pop Music use of the *Mellotron* AND the *Fender Stratocaster*, and one of the very, very few instrumentals by *The Beatles*.

The third set of 12 bars has wordless vocals from the entire band, with *Ringo*'s voice deliberately placed forward in the mix in order to give it a vocally "different" sound.

The section _after_ the 12-bar blues iterations is as long as the main body of the track, just an ambient sound wash (with some backwards bits), which again was ahead of their time for a pop band. As "soundtrack" music it works as intended, as this second half of the track underscored some vocal narrative.

The mixing on the song is also a bit wonky, with it starting only in one channel, with the stratocaster making a subdued grand entrance on the other channel about 12 seconds into the track.

Because of copyright issues you cannot find the song AND scene on *Youtube* (although you can find one without the other).

So here's

A. The audio
B. The film right before the track starts, and some of the footage right after.
C. The arrangement of the guitars
D. A fan animated version, which demonstrate the song's suitability as part of a soundtrack. It uses an earlier mix and edit.
E. Another fan animated version, again demonstrating the song's suitability as part of a soundtrack. The audio is actually a fan cover of the original.


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Allahaısmarladık (1977)


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Sunday Afternoon, Part 1 of 2

*

_Featuring some iced coffee_

* 

Jeff Beck – You Know What I Mean (1975)*
*György Ligeti - Continuum (1968)
Santana – Blues for Salvador (1987)
Santana - Bailando/Aquatic Park (1987)
The Allman Brothers Band – Ain’t Wasting Time (1972)*

*J. Geils Band – First I Look At the Purse (live 1972)
The Cars – Hello Again (1984)
The Cars – Drive (1984)
The Cars – You Might Think (1984)
Genesis – The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (1974)





Jeff Beck – You Know What I Mean (1975)*

Here’s something from Beck’s 1975 instrumental album *Blow By Blow*, produced by longtime Beatles producer *George Martin*.






*György Ligeti - Continuum (1968)*

A less-heard asymmetrical keyboard work from *Ligeti*, performed by *Antoinette Vischer*, clavicembalo.

Here’s how *Ligeti* himself describes the piece: _“I thought to myself, what about composing a piece that would be a paradoxically continuous sound, something like Atmosphères, but that would have to consist of innumerable thin slices of salami? A harpsichord has an easy touch; it can be played very fast, almost fast enough to reach the level of continuum, but not quite (it takes about eighteen separate sounds per second to reach the threshold where you can no longer make out individual notes and the limit set by the mechanism of the harpsichord is about fifteen to sixteen notes a second). As the string is plucked by the plectrum, apart from the tone you also hear quite a loud noise. The entire process is a series of sound impulses in rapid succession which create the impression of continuous sound”._






*Santana – Blues for Salvador (1987)*

The title instrumental (and last track) from the album of the same name, and dedicated to his son Salvador. The album won the 1989 *Grammy* Award for *Best Rock Instrumental Performance*, his first Grammy ever.






*Santana - Bailando/Aquatic Park (1987)*

Also from *Blues for Salvador*, this is the first track on the album.






*The Allman Brothers Band – Ain’t Wasting Time (1972)*

This was the lead single from their album *Eat a Peach*, and was written by Gregg Allman about the death of his brother Duane in 1971. The track peaked at *# 71* on the *Billboard Top 100* in 1972.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Sunday Afternoon, Part 2 of 2*

_Featuring some bottled water._


*Jeff Beck – You Know What I Mean (1975)
György Ligeti - Continuum (1968)
Santana – Blues for Salvador (1987)
Santana - Bailando/Aquatic Park (1987)
The Allman Brothers Band – Ain’t Wasting Time (1972)

J. Geils Band – First I Look At the Purse (live 1972)*
*The Cars – Hello Again (1984)
The Cars – Drive (1984)
The Cars – You Might Think (1984)
Genesis – The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (1974)*


*J. Geils Band – First I Look At the Purse (live 1972)*

From their live album *Full House “Live”.* Vocals by *Peter Wolf*, with harmony vocal by drummer Stephen Jo Bladd. Harmonica played by Magic Dick.






*The Cars – Hello Again (1984)*

I have a confession: I was never really impressed by *The Cars*, but, then again, all I’d ever heard from them were the radio “hits”, which are often not the best measure of a band’s talent.

So I’m merely indulging my curiosity with a trio of songs I’ve not heard before. While they are always lumped into the New Wave category, they’re really a transitional band, with both power pop and punk vibes, supplemented with art rock synthesizers. This track is pretty catchy, and peaked at # 20 on the US Top Billboard 100.






*The Cars – Drive (1984)*

This one is sung by their ‘other’ vocalist, bassist *Ben Orr*, and, yes, I _have_ heard this one before. Like the previous track and the next one, these three songs were all hits, and all from their 1984 album *Heartbeat City*, which went 4X Platinum in the US. Drive peaked at *# 3* on the *Billboard Top 100*, deservedly so.

I’ll note that while this is one of their biggest hits, it’s not really representative of their overall sound as a band. Frankly, I don't think I realized that this song was even from *The Cars*.






*The Cars – You Might Think (1984)*

This single peaked at # 7 in the US.






*Genesis – The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (1974)*

The title (and opening) track from the double album of the same name, and the last to feature *Peter Gabriel* as their frontman/vocalist. The album itself is considered one of the best Progressive Rock albums, as well as a monumental achievement in the subgenre of Concept albums.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## senza sordino

It's 1976 over here. I've been keeping a listening diary for nine years now, and that includes the time before Spotify. 

Peter Frampton Frampton Comes Alive (February 1976). Only my third time listening to this in its entirety, though I knew the big three hits. The ending to Do You Feel Like I Do is thrilling. 









Genesis A Trick of the Tail (February 1976) If you can believe it, only my seventh time listening to this in its entirety. Great. 









Rush 2112 (April 1976) I love the title track, and if you can believe it, only my eighth time listening to this in its entirety.









Jethro Tull Too Old to Rock and Roll Too Young to Die (April 1976). Only my second time listening to this in its entirety. I much prefer the album's precursor and successor. 









Al Stewart The Year of the Cat (July 1976). My second listen to this in its entirety. Nice,


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> It's 1976 over here. I've been keeping a listening diary for nine years now, and that includes the time before Spotify.
> 
> *Jethro Tull Too Old to Rock and Roll Too Young to Die* (April 1976). Only my second time listening to this in its entirety. I much prefer the album's precursor and successor.


I'm an avid *JT* fan, and *Too Old to Rock and Roll Too Young to Die* is probably my least favorite studio album of the lot. The only other *JT* album that never grabbed me was the compilation *Living In the Past*.

His most recent one, *The Zealot Gene* is a bit of a no-grabber as well. Starts off nicely, but then goes generic fairly quickly.


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Funda - Sen (1976)


----------



## Rogerx

Miss Perfumado

Cesária Évora


----------



## SanAntone

*The Bill Broonzy Story*

On the evenings of July 12, 13, and 14, 1957, Bill Broonzy made his last recordings at Universal Recording Studios in Chicago. He was suffering from lung cancer, was scheduled to be operated on in a few days, and had been told that he would probably not be able to sing after the operation.

Randle knew that Broonzy was very ill, and in his foreword to The Bill Broonzy Story he wrote, “My prime motive for recording Bill Broonzy was to preserve as much of the blues complex as he was able to give us” and “get as much of his life and music on tape as was possible.” His intention was not to make a commercial record, but instead an academic field research document. Randle’s only plan for the recording sessions was to let Broonzy talk about his life and play music. (_Acoustic Planet_)


----------



## atsizat

Timur Selçuk - İspanyol Meyhanesi (1974)


----------



## Red Terror

Lou Reed is oft maligned but he left us with about eight albums worth of some of the finest rock music ever made. I haven't yet heard anything contemporary that holds its own against Lou's best work.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> Lou Reed is oft maligned but he left us with about eight albums worth of some of the finest rock music ever made. I haven't yet heard anything contemporary that holds its own against Lou's best work.


I'm pretty open to music from an immense variety of genres and subgenres.

_But_ . . . 

I've tried time and again to "like" *Lou Reed*, and with the exception of his one hit song ("_Take a Walk On the Wild Side"_), his songs all annoy the hell out of me. I force myself to listen, to try to hear what some claim is genius-level music from Reed, and every time it sounds just as sloppy, grungy, whiney, simple, and noisy as it did the last time I tried to give it a chance. 

No matter how many times I listen, it always sounds like drunk teenagers in the garage with their dads' instruments.


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> I'm pretty open to music from an immense variety of genres and subgenres.
> 
> _But_ . . .
> 
> I've tried time and again to "like" *Lou Reed*, and with the exception of his one hit song ("_Take a Walk On the Wild Side"_), his songs all annoy the hell out of me. I force myself to listen, to try to hear what some claim is genius-level music from Reed, and every time it sounds just as sloppy, grungy, whiney, simple, and noisy as it did the last time I tried to give it a chance.
> 
> No matter how many times I listen, it always sounds like drunk teenagers in the garage with their dads' instruments.


Possibly the most literate of Rock songwriters, "mentored by the brilliantly mad poet and critic Delmore Schwartz and took inspiration from the likes of Raymond Chandler, William S. Burroughs, James Joyce, Shakespeare, and Poe." (source)

His lyrics and attitude, are the thing. Among my favorites from his impressive catalog is _Magic and Loss_ written after the deaths of two of his closest friends, legendary songwriter Doc Pomus and Warhol satellite Rotten Rita.






He was also a huge fan of Ornette Coleman. Maybe what you'd expect from someone whose music you described as "sloppy, grungy, whiney, simple, and noisy."


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> I'm pretty open to music from an immense variety of genres and subgenres.
> 
> _But_ . . .
> 
> I've tried time and again to "like" *Lou Reed*, and with the exception of his one hit song ("_Take a Walk On the Wild Side"_), his songs all annoy the hell out of me. I force myself to listen, to try to hear what some claim is genius-level music from Reed, and every time it sounds just as sloppy, grungy, whiney, simple, and noisy as it did the last time I tried to give it a chance.
> 
> No matter how many times I listen, it always sounds like drunk teenagers in the garage with their dads' instruments.


Try this one - If you haven't already, in which case just give it a pass - but if this tune doesn't do it for you than I can't think of any others that will.

Follow along with the lyrics - I think you'll like them - 









Lou Reed – Coney Island Baby


This song is about his journey from a confused teen receiving electroconvulsive therapy (ECT), which was intended to cure his homosexual tendencies, and his journey trying to




genius.com





Reviewing for _Rolling Stone_ in 1976, Paul Nelson wrote, "For the eight superb songs on _Coney Island Baby_, Reed assembled the best band he has performed with since the Velvet Underground. Michael Suchorsky's versatile, controlled drumming is especially praiseworthy, and Reed himself has even managed to rekindle his intense, individualistic guitar playing of the late Sixties. Better yet, he has shelved his recent FM-DJ vocal style in favor of confident, expressive singing. The songs themselves—as structured and melodic as any Reed has written — are timeless, terrific rock & roll, and the strength of the genre is accentuated by the simplicity and logic of crisp, tactile production (by Reed and Godfrey Diamond) and careful, resourceful arrangements which emphasize both electric and acoustic guitars and inventive background vocals."

It's kind of like "Dire Straits" - If Mark Knopfler was completely, totally wasted...Yeah... Kind of like that...


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## atsizat

Gülay- Geceler Düşman (2004)


----------



## CatchARisingStar

The complete discography of Tangerine Dream. I'm up to 2017 - Quantum Gate.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Possibly the most literate of Rock songwriters, "mentored by the brilliantly mad poet and critic Delmore Schwartz and took inspiration from the likes of Raymond Chandler, William S. Burroughs, James Joyce, Shakespeare, and Poe." (source)
> 
> His lyrics and attitude, are the thing. Among my favorites from his impressive catalog is _Magic and Loss_ written after the deaths of two of his closest friends, legendary songwriter Doc Pomus and Warhol satellite Rotten Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was also a huge fan of Ornette Coleman. Maybe what you'd expect from someone whose music you described as "sloppy, grungy, whiney, simple, and noisy."


Well, I listened to the first track. I like it. No sneery vocals.


----------



## SanAntone

You should listen to the last track; one of his best songs - one of the best songs, period, IMO.


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> Try this one - If you haven't already, in which case just give it a pass - but if this tune doesn't do it for you than I can't think of any others that will.
> 
> Follow along with the lyrics - I think you'll like them -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Reed – Coney Island Baby
> 
> 
> This song is about his journey from a confused teen receiving electroconvulsive therapy (ECT), which was intended to cure his homosexual tendencies, and his journey trying to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genius.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing for _Rolling Stone_ in 1976, Paul Nelson wrote, "For the eight superb songs on _Coney Island Baby_, Reed assembled the best band he has performed with since the Velvet Underground. Michael Suchorsky's versatile, controlled drumming is especially praiseworthy, and Reed himself has even managed to rekindle his intense, individualistic guitar playing of the late Sixties. Better yet, he has shelved his recent FM-DJ vocal style in favor of confident, expressive singing. The songs themselves—as structured and melodic as any Reed has written — are timeless, terrific rock & roll, and the strength of the genre is accentuated by the simplicity and logic of crisp, tactile production (by Reed and Godfrey Diamond) and careful, resourceful arrangements which emphasize both electric and acoustic guitars and inventive background vocals."
> 
> It's kind of like "Dire Straits" - If Mark Knopfler was completely, totally wasted...Yeah... Kind of like that...


Um, yeah, but "no".

So . . . for starters, I'm not really a vocals kinda guy. A song usually has to grab me musically first, and if I'm enamored, the lyrics might come later. This particular song seems to have a repeating 
I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, 
I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, 
I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, 
I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, 

I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, 
I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, 
I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, 
I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, 

I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV pattern, that never really seems to go anywhere. Sure, that can be effective sometimes, but not here. 

It's funny, but the one *Lou Reed* song I DO like, *"Take a Walk on the Wild Side"* DOES have this same progression, although it's broken up at the end of each verse with a I-ii-IV-V (or something like that). It works in THAT song, so why does THIS song NOT impress me?

Well, I'm not really a fan of spoken vocals either, especially drone-y ones. I hate it in 50s songs where they speak lyrics or prose where there ought to be an instrument solo. Like, I'm a *Donovan* fan, but I think *"Atlantis"* gets annoying as you're halfway through the song before there's any singing, and then it's just a four bar chorus that repeats until the end of the song, with improvisation, much like *Hey Jude*, but _without_ a song before the endless repeats.

*Lou Reed* may actually be a worse singer than *Dylan*. And when *Reed* finally gets around to singing, it's annoying. It's that posturing "_sneery_" punkish delivery. Then again, I'm not a fan of *Tom Petty* either, although his stuff is musically interesting and polished. I'm fine with his stuff with *The Travelling Wilburys*. But *Dylan* has a "delivery" that usually suits the song, and his lyrics are impressive. *Reed*'s lyrics? Well, the _music_ doesn't do it for me, so I simply don't get around to paying any attention to the lyrics. You know the trombone sound that stands in for the voice of the teacher in the *Charlie Brown* TV specials? That's the lyrics to this song for me.

I don't know . . . *Reed*'s stuff just ooozes some sort of _"I don't give a rat's behind"_ vibe, but in a boring way.

Of course, there are exceptions. With *Reed* it's *". . . Wild Side"*.

Obviously, *Reed* has his fans, and I'm guessing that the things about his songs that I don't care for are often the same things that his fans actually _like_. Even stewed tomatoes and Welsh Rarebit have fans.


----------



## SanAntone

Um, yeah, you're completely missing the point with Reed, Dylan, and Petty. Three of my favorite artists. _De gustibus non est disputandum ... _

AFAIC the lyrics are the most important part of a song. Of course there is a symbiotic marriage of words and music, but an ability to write good lyrics is a more rare skill than writing good music.

All of my favorite songwriters excelled at lyrics, and their music is a good vehicle for the words. I am also much more interested in attitude, and vocal style, uniqueness, over any kind of technical "good pipes" qualities.


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Um, yeah, but "no".
> 
> So . . . for starters, I'm not really a vocals kinda guy. A song usually has to grab me musically first, and if I'm enamored, the lyrics might come later. This particular song seems to have a repeating
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV,
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV,
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV,
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV,
> 
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV,
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV,
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV,
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV,
> 
> I-IV, I-IV, I-IV, I-IV pattern, that never really seems to go anywhere. Sure, that can be effective sometimes, but not here.
> 
> It's funny, but the one *Lou Reed* song I DO like, *"Take a Walk on the Wild Side"* DOES have this same progression, although it's broken up at the end of each verse with a I-ii-IV-V (or something like that). It works in THAT song, so why does THIS song NOT impress me?
> 
> Well, I'm not really a fan of spoken vocals either, especially drone-y ones. I hate it in 50s songs where they speak lyrics or prose where there ought to be an instrument solo. Like, I'm a *Donovan* fan, but I think *"Atlantis"* gets annoying as you're halfway through the song before there's any singing, and then it's just a four bar chorus that repeats until the end of the song, with improvisation, much like *Hey Jude*, but _without_ a song before the endless repeats.
> 
> *Lou Reed* may actually be a worse singer than *Dylan*. And when *Reed* finally gets around to singing, it's annoying. It's that posturing "_sneery_" punkish delivery. Then again, I'm not a fan of *Tom Petty* either, although his stuff is musically interesting and polished. I'm fine with his stuff with *The Travelling Wilburys*. But *Dylan* has a "delivery" that usually suits the song, and his lyrics are impressive. *Reed*'s lyrics? Well, the _music_ doesn't do it for me, so I simply don't get around to paying any attention to the lyrics. You know the trombone sound that stands in for the voice of the teacher in the *Charlie Brown* TV specials? That's the lyrics to this song for me.
> 
> I don't know . . . *Reed*'s stuff just ooozes some sort of _"I don't give a rat's behind"_ vibe, but in a boring way.
> 
> Of course, there are exceptions. With *Reed* it's *". . . Wild Side"*.
> 
> Obviously, *Reed* has his fans, and I'm guessing that the things about his songs that I don't care for are often the same things that his fans actually _like_. Even stewed tomatoes and Welsh Rarebit have fans.


I respect your opinion and the amount of effort that you put into the reply - Our neural pathways are wired differently and what one hears, oft-times the other doesn't...and never shall.

Having said that... Don't even fecking think about sitting with us at the cool kid's table in the cafeteria - as Glen Frey once sang - You'll have to eat your lunch all by yourself. -


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> You should listen to the last track; one of his best songs - one of the best songs, period, IMO.


Well, I made it three minutes into *Magic and Loss*, and _almost_ gave up.

So, again, gawd, he's so pitchy. Not a singer. I do have an issue with out-of-tune singing. And not everyone can successfully pull off "sneery singing", although I suppose you could argue that Reed DOES pull it off. 

The chord structure is, again, pretty basic:

i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, 
i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, 
i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, 
i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI-bVI

i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, 
i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, 
i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, 
i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI, i-bVI-bVI

He does finally change it up 2:45 into the song, but it's for the *guitar solo* (which, although simple, _is_ *compelling*: If that's _him_ on the lead guitar, it raises my opinion a bit). Kind of a quirky place for development, and that's of interest, although, in context, that should have been 'a thing' about 90 seconds earlier in the song. 

The overall vibe is nice, and the arrangement is nice. Tune, however, is rudimentary; melodically it's dull, kind of like today's rap vocals. Sounds a bit like the verses of *Come Together* . . . 

Lyrically, it's only OK for me. Lots of cliche phrases. Pain, loss, suffering; _got it._ Not my "bag". At least this song didn't annoy the crap out of me, although his singing voice comes close.

*Thankfully, after the guitar solo, the song actually goes places musically*. That harmonic progression change-up first heard in the guitar solo is carried on into the rest of the song, and then other stuff happens as well. _THANK_ you for _that_. Yes, I made it all the way through. Overall it actually _*is*_ better than the other random songs from him I've heard.

But maybe it would be more impressive if *The Byrds* had covered it, as they did with Dylan's songs back in the 60s.

*Here's the bottom line though:* It shouldn't be this difficult to like an artist. One shouldn't have to slog through a dozen unlikable tracks to find _ONE_ that _isn't_ unlikable.

*Random thought*. Occasionally I'll watch some of those *"reaction videos"* on *YouTube*. I'm amused at the over-the-top reactions, and they point out stuff in songs I like that I've overlooked or forgotten. In fact, it's nice seeing someone hear a beloved song for the first time, and be knocked out by the overall song as well as components of the song - _"Oh, man, listen to that kickin' bassline"_ etc. (of course, many of those "reactors" are merely acting, hoping you'll 'subscribe', or, at the least, give their video a 'like' so they can eventually monetize their efforts, but I can generally spot the 'posers' pretty quickly).

 . . . BUT almost never does anyone react _negatively_ to a song, and point out why a particular song is a load of doo-doo, or just merely unimpressive. I could do _THAT_ sort of Reactions and Analysis to grunge rock, punk rock, and Bubble Gum Pop hit songs easily. And Lou Reed songs. Hell, there's a wealth of songs by The Rolling Stones that are pretty lame. _Monetize it, baby! _


----------



## atsizat

Gülay - Sen Gelmez Oldun (2000)


----------



## Floeddie

* 
Gymnopedie No. 1 – Erik Satie (Rousseau, pianist) 00:04:04









Gnossienne No. 1 – Erik Satie (The Flaming Piano, pianist) 00:04:10







 *​

*About a year ago, I discovered these animated piano pieces by the above two artists on YouTube. The sound quality is excellent, as they are played and recorded on current digital instrumentation. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.*


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> *Here's the bottom line though:* It shouldn't be this difficult to like an artist. One shouldn't have to slog through a dozen unlikable tracks to find _ONE_ that _isn't_ unlikable.


There are no "shoulds." You value things other than what Reed is about. 

He's not for everyone, but what you keep repeating is that what is important to you, you don't find it in Reed. No big deal, since there are countless bands, exhibiting the technical musical skills you appear to value, that don't interest me. 

For me, Rock, or Roots music is best when it is rough, edgy, gritty, with an attitude, and singing "in tune" doesn't matter that much (although most singers are close enough). I avoid like the plague "operatic" Rock singers, complex harmonic and metrical writing, and anything that puts the music above the words. If I want that I don't listen to Rock.


----------



## Floeddie

My wife and I enjoy many different kinds of wine, having cultivated a taste for them over the year. We do have some grape preferences, but I don't much like sweet wines at all. Then there's my son. He doesn't like wine (a lifelong statement), but beer is good! I am happy to say I like both...


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> There are no "shoulds." You value things other than what Reed is about.
> 
> He's not for everyone, but what you keep repeating is that what is important to you, you don't find it in Reed. No big deal, since there are countless bands, exhibiting the technical musical skills you appear to value, that don't interest me.
> 
> For me, Rock, or Roots music is best when it is rough, edgy, gritty, with an attitude, and singing "in tune" doesn't matter that much (although most singers are close enough). I avoid like the plague "operatic" Rock singers, complex harmonic and metrical writing, and anything that puts the music above the words. If I want that I don't listen to Rock.


Thank you. I appreciate your thoughtful reply.

And the things you say you avoid are some of the very things I seek out and enjoy. _Suum cuique_: There is music out there for everyone, and not everyone will enjoy the same types of music. And there are some artists I like that ARE _"rough, edgy, and gritty"_. 

It's funny, but I did find an appreciation for a lot of music I might not have heard if it wasn't for my late brother (well, he wasn't "late" at the time ). Our tastes differed greatly. I valued - ahem - "_structured"_ music (like *The Beatles*), while he had an affinity for _"rougher, grittier, and attitudinal rock"_ (like *The Rolling Stones, Mountain*, and others) (caveat: This was way back in the 2nd half of the 60s and 1st half of the 70s - so, things like swamp rock, jam rock, 'hard' rock, proto-metal, and, later, reggae). So, because of him I was exposed to, and love early *Iron Butterfly, Stills/Cooper, CCR, The Doors, Jimi Hendrix, Jethro Tull* (back when they were Blues rockers)*, Steppenwolf*, and others. He was also a *Velvet Underground* fan, and even though I wasn't even aware it was *Lou Reed*'s band (in fact, I didn't even know who *Lou Reed* was), *VU* didn't impress me _then_, and _still_ doesn't. And funny thing, he stopped liking *Jethro Tull* when they started in with the Prog Rock stuff, but I ended up liking all the places they went _after_ *Aqualung* just as much as I liked their early stuff.

I don't begrudge *Reed* his followers. I hear both *Dylan* and *Bowie* in his voice, and, frankly, he was way ahead of his time in terms of being a precursor to grunge and punk. I'll repeat: *Reed* has been around for decades because lots of people enjoy his music. *Fine*. Even though I can't stand them, I can still find *bell peppers* in the grocery store, and they now come in green, red, orange, and yellow. _Jeez_. But they're there because plenty of people love 'em.


----------



## Barbebleu

Terje Rypdal - Lux Aeterna. Orchestral work written by Rypdal and performed by Rypdal, Palle Mikkelborg, Iver Kliever and the Bergen Chamber Ensemble. Fantastic music in every sense of the word.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Bu Yalnızlık Benim (1989)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Mahur (1993)


----------



## fbjim

The most accessible Lou Reed is almost certainly VU's "Loaded" though that's not to say it's any less essential than his other work.


And the vocals to "Rock and Roll" that turn into some sort of ecstatic shriek, like "It was all right" was some prayer sending a believer into a frenzy - wouldn't work with any other vocalist. Especially since "Rock and Roll" is such an unpretentious, autobiographical song.


----------



## SanAntone

*LOU REED*

_The Blue Mask
New York
Transformer
Coney Island Baby
Street Hassle
Rock 'n' Roll Animal
The Raven_ (features Laurie Anderson and Ornette Coleman)

Are all among my favorites, roughly in descending order.

_Lulu_ (with Metallica) is interesting but not one that I would recommend to someone wanting to get into him.


----------



## fbjim

Patti Smith - Gloria (In Excelsis Deo)





It's probably been done before but it's really a rare format for a song - a "cover" which doesn't so much cover a song but uses it to build a new song around. And it's a masterpiece.


(Arguably the Isaac Hayes version of "By the Time I Get to Phoenix", also a flat-out masterpiece of a recording, qualifies but that's a completely different way of doing that)


----------



## SanAntone

"By the Time I Get to Houston" - you must mean Phoenix.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't know what I find more depressing in hindsight - the fact that there is far too much noodling on this album which I undoubtedly would have found excusable back in the day, or the fact that there is no effing way that I will ever be able again to wear a pair of 32" waist Levi orange tab jeans like I could back then. Thank you, cruel world...


----------



## starthrower

Recorded live in Boston, 4/21/88


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Karar Vermek Zor (1990)


----------



## starthrower

Wonderful performance in good sound.


----------



## SanAntone

Some new Country by Stacy Antonel. Good singer, good songwriter, better production.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Shiny Eyed Babies (2014)*

Second spin. I left it for a few days to see how I would feel now. If anything, I like it even more. I got the other CD's (except the debut) lined up for the coming week or so as well.


----------



## SanAntone

Pharis & Jason Romero are a husband/wife duo who have spent the last fifteen years writing, singing, and recording some of the best Folk/Old Timey music. They're from Canada, they also build handcrafted banjos under the business name J. Romero Banjos.

This is their latest, released today on Smithsonian Folkways Records.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Bir Veda Havası (1987)


----------



## SanAntone

Blaze Foley | Live at the Austin Outhouse

One of the best song collections of Blaze Foley, including some of his classics: Clay Pigeons, If I Could Only Fly, and Christian Lady Talking on a Bus. Good fidelity, and the playing and singing are excellent.


----------



## fbjim

Violent Femmes - Add it Up




Speaking of songs which would not work with any other vocalist. Something about the combination of pathetic teenage angst turns into a masterpiece when combined with nasal, almost whiny vocals. This would sound terrible with any conventional vocalist.

Also good lord was this song- maybe not just "ahead of its time" but these things are timeless, aren't they?


----------



## starthrower

Raven Records CD re-issue


----------



## SanAntone

One of three excellent collections of Lester Young in his prime. The other two are The "Kansas City" Sessions and the Complete Savoy Recordings. Along with two or three collections of the Basie bands when Young was a featured soloist, these several box sets comprise the best of Lester Young.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Bir Acayip Adam (1991)


----------



## Barbebleu

Ionna Gika - Thalassa. Rather interesting singer songwriter. Sort of Enya combined with Billie Eilish!


----------



## Barbebleu

Shaughnessy said:


> An absolutely spot on description, Art - *Equal parts Bjork on overdrive and VDGG with a female lead (also on overdrive) *- Never more apparent than from the 2:05 mark onwards... Everybody can certainly play - Super tight band - Vocals are nothing if not acrobatic - Kind of an over-caffeinated coloratura soprano - Can't quite decipher the lyrics through the vocal pyrotechnics though.
> 
> There's an entire page of live performances on YouTube -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bent+knee+live


Simply brilliant. A 21st century Incredible String Band fronted by the spirit of Janis Joplin channelled through Kate Bush and Joanna Newsom with a devotion to technical proficiency that would have brought joy to the heart of Frank Zappa. Immensely good. Thank you for the heads-up Art.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Barbebleu said:


> Simply brilliant. A 21st century Incredible String Band fronted by the spirit of Janis Joplin channelled through Kate Bush and Joanna Newsom with a devotion to technical proficiency that would have brought joy to the heart of Frank Zappa. Immensely good. Thank you for the heads-up Art.


Really first-rate description - Triple Bonus Points for the ISB reference and mention - Often overlooked and unjustly forgotten - Might be time for a triple play of -










*The 5000 Spirits or the Layers of the Onion*










*The Hangman's Beautiful Daughter*











*Wee Tam and the Big Huge*


----------



## pmsummer

UAKTI
*Uakti Oficina Instrumental*
_
Verve_


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> Simply brilliant. A 21st century Incredible String Band fronted by the spirit of Janis Joplin channelled through Kate Bush and Joanna Newsom with a devotion to technical proficiency that would have brought joy to the heart of Frank Zappa. Immensely good. Thank you for the heads-up Art.


Interesting, but I'm thinking Pere Ubu meets Godspeed You Black Emperor.

That's a compliment


----------



## starthrower

1999


----------



## Jay




----------



## Marc

The Beatles: nothing but rarities in their oeuvre.
This album was released, I think, in or around 1980, for their USA fans.
Some tracks were not that rare to the UK and European audience, but who cares/cared.

The album wasn't a common 'find' in the Netherlands back then, but a friend/classmate of mine managed to grab a copy and we, young teenage Beatles fans, giggled a little when we heard the (even to us) unknown versions of f.i. 'Love Me Do' (the without-Ringo-UK-single-version), 'Help!' (UK single version, which was/is a bit more mellow than the album version), 'Penny Lane' (with a trumpet that just would not quit) and 'I Am The Walrus' (the extended extended multiple UK/USA mix  ). We already knew most of the other stuff, thanks to the earlier released UK/European album _Rarities_ which, of course, contained less surprises for the USA collectors. 

Finally, many (though not all of them) of these UK/USA/Euro 'rarities' appeared on the two volumes of _Past Masters_.

Thank you EMI, Parlophone and Capitol, for this bewildering yet amusing mess.
(Also, without asking permission, on behalf of everyone who can/could make money out of all your weird discographical decisions.)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Ah! (1993)


----------



## pianozach

Marc said:


> The Beatles: nothing but rarities in their oeuvre.
> This album was released, I think, in or around 1980, for their USA fans.
> Some tracks were not that rare to the UK and European audience, but who cares/cared.
> 
> The album wasn't a common 'find' in the Netherlands back then, but a friend/classmate of mine managed to grab a copy and we, young teenage Beatles fans, giggled a little when we heard the (even to us) unknown versions of f.i. 'Love Me Do' (the without-Ringo-UK-single-version), 'Help!' (UK single version, which was/is a bit more mellow than the album version), 'Penny Lane' (with a trumpet that just would not quit) and 'I Am The Walrus' (the extended extended multiple UK/USA mix  ). We already knew most of the other stuff, thanks to the earlier released UK/European album _Rarities_ which, of course, contained less surprises for the USA collectors.
> 
> Finally, many (though not all of them) of these UK/USA/Euro 'rarities' appeared on the two volumes of _Past Masters_.
> 
> Thank you EMI, Parlophone and Capitol, for this bewildering yet amusing mess.
> (Also, without asking permission, on behalf of everyone who can/could make money out of all your weird discographical decisions.)


The *Rarities (US version) *was an interesting mess, even here in the US. 

As an avid *Beatles* fan, there wasn't all that many tracks that I didn't already have. Of the remaining 'rare' tracks, many were rare only because they'd been cobbled together especially for this particular album, so _of course_ they were rare. 

That didn't stop me from loving it at the time, but its charm has slowly worn over the decades since its release. I mean, really, a version of *Help!* with the verses reversed?


----------



## Marc

pianozach said:


> The *Rarities (US version) *was an interesting mess, even here in the US.
> 
> As an avid *Beatles* fan, there wasn't all that many tracks that I didn't already have. Of the remaining 'rare' tracks, they were rare only because they'd been cobbled together especially for this particular album, so of course they were rare.
> 
> That didn't stop me from loving it at the time, but its charm has slowly worn over the decades since its release. I mean, really, a version of *Help!* with the verses reversed?


Nah, it's the album version that has the verses reversed!
Anyway, the message is still: HELP!


----------



## Floeddie

*Beatles - Free As A Bird (Audio High Quality - Entertaining Video)




*


----------



## pianozach

I love the *Free As a Bird* video.

There are so many _"easter eggs"_ in it.

The song is pretty good too. I love how *Paul* sings the first bridge, and *George* sings the second bridge.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - İçimde Ölen Biri (1992)


----------



## Rogerx

The O'Jays -Back Stabbers


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Floeddie

SanAntone said:


>


These tunes are pretty interesting. Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## starthrower

2004


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Afternoon, Part 1 of 2.

Genesis – The Colony of Slippermen (1974)*
*Talking Heads – And She Was (1985)
Traffic – The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys (1971)
Traffic – Hidden Treasure (1971)
Traffic – Rock and Roll Stew Parts 1 & 2 (1972)*

*The Who – I Am the Sea (1973)
The Who – The Dirty Jobs (1973)
The Who – Cut My Hair (1973)
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young – Almost Cut My Hair (Live at Farm Aid, 2000)
Keith Emerson – Prelude and Fugue

Genesis – The Colony of Slippermen (1974)*

From the 1974 Genesis concept album, THE LAMB LIES DOWN ON BROADWAY, this piece, like many prog tracks of the day is long (over eight minutes), and is broken into three segments: The Arrival, The Visit To the Doktor, and The Raven. Co-lead vocals are by frontman Peter Gabriel, and future frontman Phil Collins.






* 

Talking Heads – And She Was (1985)*

From their 1985 album Little Creatures. It reached # 54 on the US Billboard Hot 100, and # 17 on the UK Singles chart. It charted especially well in Ireland and Australia (at # 9 and # 10)






* 

Traffic – The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys (1971)*

Three from Traffic’s fifth album. This is the second (and title) track got considerable FM airplay. Vocal by Steve Winwood.






* 

Traffic – Hidden Treasure (1971)*

The opening track from the same album. Vocal by Steve Winwood.






* 

Traffic – Rock and Roll Stew Parts 1 & 2 (1972)*

_This bonus track is different from the "Rock & Roll Stew Part 1" and "Part 2" recordings on the single. It is a previously unreleased version which is the most complete studio performance of the song. The album version fades over a minute earlier than this version. Part 1 on the single is an edit (with shortened instrumental break) of the album version. Part 2 (side B of the single) fades in at a point past the album version's fadeout. 

_It’s also a rare lead vocal from percussionist Jim Capaldi


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Afternoon, Part 2 of 2.

Genesis – The Colony of Slippermen (1974)
Talking Heads – And She Was (1985)
Traffic – The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys (1971)
Traffic – Hidden Treasure (1971)
Traffic – Rock and Roll Stew Parts 1 & 2 (1972)

The Who – I Am the Sea (1973)*
*The Who – The Dirty Jobs (1973)
The Who – Cut My Hair (1973)
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young – Almost Cut My Hair (Live at Farm Aid, 2000)
Keith Emerson – Prelude and Fugue*



*The Who – I Am the Sea (1973)*

Three from The Who’s 1973 double-LP concept album, this opening track vaguely serves as a short overture, only in that it introduces vocal themes from upcoming songs. Vocal by Roger Daltrey






* 

The Who – The Dirty Jobs (1973)*

The seventh song from the album, sung by Daltrey






* 

The Who – Cut My Hair (1973)*

The fourth song from the album, Pete Townsend sings the verse, while Daltrey sings the choruses.






* 

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young – Almost Cut My Hair (Live at Farm Aid, 2000)*

This song written and sung by David Crosby originally appeared on the 1970 CSN&Y album Déjà Vu.






* 

Keith Emerson – Prelude and Fugue*

Keith Emerson's rendition of Friedrich Gulda's original piece Prelude and Fugue. A previously unreleased track that surfaced on their 1993 4-CD box set The Return of the Manticore.


----------



## Rogerx

If You Can Believe Your Eyes and Ears- Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Aerobat

Today's entertainment. Halestorm's album "Into the Wildlife"


----------



## SanAntone

*Peter Rowan* (with various all star bands) - _The Old School_


----------



## Shaughnessy

Planxty - _Planxty_ - 1975 

Christy Moore: vocals, guitar, harmonica and bodhràn
Dónal Lunny: vocals, bouzouki, guitar and bodhràn
Liam O'Flynn: uileann pipes, tin whistle
Andy Irvine: vocals, mandola, mandolin, hurdy-gurdy and harmoni


----------



## atsizat

Funda - Affetmem (1976)


----------



## pmsummer

LE VOYAGE DE SAHAR
*Anouar Brahem* - oud
Francois Couturier - piano
Jean-Louis Matinier - accordion
_
ECM_


----------



## Jay




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Planxty: The Well Below The Valley - 1973*


----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


>


Is that, like, French Prog-fusion or something?


----------



## Floeddie

*Don Juan's Reckless Daughter - Joni Mitchell *




Full album


----------



## Jay

pianozach said:


> Is that, like, French Prog-fusion or something?


French keyboard-driven symphonic Prog.


----------



## Rogerx

Nothing Like the Sun- Sting


----------



## elgar's ghost

fbjim said:


> Violent Femmes - Add it Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of songs which would not work with any other vocalist. Something about the combination of pathetic teenage angst turns into a masterpiece when combined with nasal, almost whiny vocals. This would sound terrible with any conventional vocalist.
> 
> Also good lord was this song- maybe not just "ahead of its time" but these things are timeless, aren't they?


One of those groups who were a vital counterblast against the overblown, big-haired side of the 1980s. As regards other vocalists with this song, I agree - though I wonder if perhaps David Byrne at his most neurotic could _juuuuust_ about pull it off...


----------



## atsizat

Azerbaijan folk songs* (Rashid Behbudov)*


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Yollarına Baka Baka (1989)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Can't listen to classical while driving and so for the commute there - Continuing my reacquaintance with all things Hibernian...









*Planxty: Cold Blow and the Rainy Night - 1974*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Finbar Furey: Traditional Irish Pipe Music - 1969*


----------



## atsizat

Gülay - Sen Gelmez Oldun (2000)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Planxty: After the Break -1979*


Christy Moore: vocals, guitar, harmonium, bodhràn
Dónal Lunny: blarge, guitar
Liam O'Flynn: uileann pipes, whistle
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, mandolin, mandola, hurdy gurdy, vocals
Matt Molloy: flute, whistle


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Eddie & Finbar Furey: I Know Where I'm Going with Paddie Bell - 1968*


----------



## OCEANE

Rogerx said:


> Nothing Like the Sun- Sting












My all time favourite album of Sting.....Shape of My Heart


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SanAntone

Latest release from Peter Rowan, _Calling You From My Mountain_. 

"Steeped in bluegrass traditions, _Calling You From My Mountain_ also draws from Peter’s broader interests in all kinds of music. His lyrics are imbued with his studies in literature, history, metaphysics and music lore. Peter’s music is also enriched with the history he has experienced playing with the legends of our time. This is especially evident when Peter regales his audiences with stories during live performances." (Bluegrass Today)

Rowan keeps putting out one great Bluegrass inflected album after another. Prior to this one there was _Carter Stanley's Eyes_ (2018) which was a deep dive into the Stanley Brothers catalog, as well as Rowan originals inspired by who many consider the greatest Bluegrass singer, ever.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Eefje De Viser - De Koek


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Sevemezsin (1993)


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## starthrower

Five album set on 3 CDs

The two Parcel 3 CD sets are now superseded by a new 12 CD box.
A Celebration of Steeleye Span (steeleyespanfan.co.uk)


----------



## pianozach

*Saturday Evening 10-Song Playlist, Part 1 of 2*

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer – The Endless Enigma (1972)
Jeff Beck – Tallyman (1967)
Jeff Beck (The Jeff Beck Group) – Morning Dew (1968)
The Who – Baba O’Riley (1971)
The Who – The Song Is Over (1971)*

*Yes – Yours Is No Disgrace (1971)
Outkast – Hold On, Be Strong (1998)
Bob Marley & The Wailers – Is this Love (1978)
Bob Marley & The Wailers – No Woman, No Cry (Live, 1975)
Ramones – Blitzkrieg Bop (1976)


Emerson, Lake & Palmer – The Endless Enigma (1972)

The Endless Enigma* is a Suite in three parts; The Endless Enigma Parts 1 and 2 surround a jazz Prelude and Fugue (the fugue is scored for piano and jazz bass).






*Jeff Beck – Tallyman (1967)

Beck*’s second single, notable for him singing vocals.






*Jeff Beck (The Jeff Beck Group) – Morning Dew (1968)*

What a difference a year makes. This one features Rod Stewart on vocal, as and Ron Wood.






*The Who – Baba O’Riley (1971)*

This song, from *The Who* album *Who’s Next*, is often mis-titled Teenage Wasteland, and was originally intended for another Rock Opera, titled *Lifehouse*. Roger Daltrey sings the verses, while the song’s writer Pete Townshend sings the bridge.

The distinct and memorable ostinato are created using a Lowrey Berkshire Deluxe TBO-1 organ using its marimba repeat feature.






*The Who – The Song Is Over (1971)*

Also from *Who’s Next*, this, the 5th track, closed out Side One of the original LP. The verses are sung by Townshend, while the choruses are sung by Daltry. Nicky Hopkins plays the piano.


----------



## pianozach

*Saturday Evening 10-Song Playlist, Part 2 of 2

Emerson, Lake & Palmer – The Endless Enigma (1972)
Jeff Beck – Tallyman (1967)
Jeff Beck (The Jeff Beck Group) – Morning Dew (1968)
The Who – Baba O’Riley (1971)
The Who – The Song Is Over (1971)

Yes – Yours Is No Disgrace (1971)*
*Outkast – Hold On, Be Strong (1998)
Bob Marley & The Wailers – Is this Love (1978)
Bob Marley & The Wailers – No Woman, No Cry (Live, 1975)
Ramones – Blitzkrieg Bop (1976)

Yes – Yours Is No Disgrace (1971)*

The lead track from their 1971 album *The Yes Album*, their third. It was guitarist Steve Howe’s first with the band, and keyboardist Tony Kaye’s last (until 1983). I don’t think the opening riff sounds like the *Theme* from *Bonanza* at all.






*Outkast – Hold On, Be Strong (1998)*

The duo *OatKast* is considered a pioneer of Hip Hop, and this particular track, which opens their third album, Aquemini, isn’t really representative of their musical style. But I like it. And it features a kalimba.






*Bob Marley & The Wailers – Is this Love (1978)*

My late brother Phil was a big *Bob Marley* fan, and a fan of reggae in general. He also smoked an awful lot of pot, and actually worked on a marijuana farm for a while. But it was the booze that ultimately did him in. We didn’t have an autopsy performed, but he had both cirrhosis of the liver and Hepatitus C, a deadly combination.

This one’s for Phil, smoking a fatty in that Great Pot Farm In The Sky.






*Bob Marley & The Wailers – No Woman, No Cry (Live, 1975)

Marley* gave a co-writing credit for this song to his friend Vincent Ford, who ran a soup kitchen in Trench Town, the ghetto in Kingston, Jamaica, where Marley was raised. The royalty payments were a gift to ensure his efforts would continue.

This live version, recorded at the Lyceum in London was released in 1975, and became more popular than the earlier studio version.

It charted in 1975 and again in 1981.






*Ramones – Blitzkrieg Bop (1976)

(The) Ramones* are nowadays credited with being the father of modern punk rock. *Blitzkrieg Bop* was the first track on their first album.

Who’d have thought that three chords and a catchy phrase like *"Hey ho, let's go!"* could be so popular.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Planxty: The Woman I Loved So Well - 1980*


Planxty
Christy Moore: vocals, guitar, bodhràn
Dónal Lunny: 10-string bouzouki, guitar, synthesiser
Liam O'Flynn: uileann pipes, whistle
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, mandolin, harmonica, vocals

Musicians
Matt Molly: flute
Noel Hill: concertina
Tony Linnane: fiddle
Bill Whelan: keyboards


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Finbar Furey: Prince of Pipers - 1974*


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Ağlama Bebeğim (1985)


----------



## SanAntone

*Ola Belle Reed *| _Rising Sun Melodies





_


----------



## philoctetes

debut from Chicago retro navelgazers


----------



## philoctetes

all over the spectrum from pop to noise


----------



## fbjim

At this point this is a "warhorse" as far as pop music goes, and one of the most important releases of the 20th century, but aside from that, it's just a fabulous record that I never mind revisting








(The original international cover is far, far superior than the dumb re-release covers that get used nowadays)


----------



## Art Rock

*Porcupine Tree: Closure/Continuation (2022)*

First spin of the new PT album, their first in 13 years. First reactions are mixed, but I need a few more spins to determine how I feel about it.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Aynı Daldaydık (1985)


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> *Finbar Furey: Prince of Pipers - 1974*


After seeing several posts with this instrument featured I had to finally break down and search online to figure out what the hell kind of bagpipes don't have to be blown into. I could see no means of how the bag gets its air. 

*Uilleann pipes*

Ah, got it; there's a *bellows* under the opposite arm. Clever. One could sing along, or even carry on a conversation while playing.

Sometimes one learns something new. This is today's 'new'.


----------



## elgar's ghost

fbjim said:


> At this point this is a "warhorse" as far as pop music goes, and one of the most important releases of the 20th century, but aside from that, it's just a fabulous record that I never mind revisting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The original international cover is far, far superior than the dumb re-release covers that get used nowadays)


There should be a giant statue based on this pose in Dusseldorf. It looks to me like a kind of Mount Rushmore spoof.


----------



## fbjim

It's just a perfect piece of photography. Kraftwerk always had a sense of humor about their image - see also the "Showroom Dummies" intro starting with a monotone "eins zwei drei" being a good-natured joke about punk rock.


----------



## elgar's ghost

fbjim said:


> It's just a perfect piece of photography. Kraftwerk always had a sense of humor about their image - see also the "Showroom Dummies" intro starting with a monotone "eins zwei drei" being a good-natured joke about punk rock.


And then there's the _"fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n"_ Beach Boys pun in _Autobahn_.


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> And then there's the _"fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n"_ Beach Boys pun in _Autobahn_.


Yeah, they'll have _"fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n" _until Daddy takes the Gumpert Apollo away . . .


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> After seeing several posts with this instrument featured I had to finally break down and search online to figure out what the hell kind of bagpipes don't have to be blown into. I could see no means of how the bag gets its air.
> 
> *Uilleann pipes*
> 
> Ah, got it; there's a *bellows* under the opposite arm. Clever. One could sing along, or even carry on a conversation while playing.
> 
> Sometimes one learns something new. This is today's 'new'.


That was me posting - I think I'm just brooding about days long past....

Anyway, in Ireland, they're pronounced "ILL LIN" - Elsewhere, it can be pronounced - ILL LEE UN - three syllables with that "lee" in the midst.

There's the chanter - two full octaves (compared to Scottish Great Highland pipes with but a single), a set of 3 closed drones which always play, and 3 regulators (tenor, baritone, and bass) with keys (each sounds a different note when opened) that are aligned and can be played separately or simultaneously to play chords. The regulators add a rhythmic and harmonic accompaniment - You can use use your wrist to slide along the keys or take your hand off and play them as chords.

This video provides a short explanation -


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Shiny Eyed Babies (2014)*

Third spin. All last traces of doubt evaporated, this is a fantastic album, and I'm looking forward to exploring the subsequent albums as well.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEAK OF THE DEVIL
*John Abercrombie Trio*
John Abercrombie - guitars
Dan Wall - Hammond B3 organ
Adam Nussbaum - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> That was me posting - I think I'm just brooding about days long past....
> 
> Anyway, in Ireland, they're pronounced "ILL LIN" - Elsewhere, it can be pronounced - ILL LEE UN - three syllables with that "lee" in the midst.
> 
> There's the chanter - two full octaves (compared to Scottish Great Highland pipes with but a single), a set of 3 closed drones which always play, and 3 regulators (tenor, baritone, and bass) with keys (each sounds a different note when opened) that are aligned and can be played separately or simultaneously to play chords. The regulators add a rhythmic and harmonic accompaniment - You can use use your wrist to slide along the keys or take your hand off and play them as chords.
> 
> This video provides a short explanation -


Now I WANT one.


----------



## pmsummer

ALFABETO
*Domenico Pellegrini - Giovanni Paolo Foscarini - Giovanni
Battista Granata - Giovanni Paolo Corbetta - Francesco Foscarini - Francesco Corbetta*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director
_
Astreé_


----------



## pmsummer

More or less.











PERPETUAL MOTION
_Music by_ *Scarlatti - Bach - Debussy - Beethoven - Chopin - Tchaikovsky - Brahms - Paganini*
_Béla Fleck_ - banjo
-Edgar Meyer - bass
-Joshua Bell - violin
-Gary Hoffman - cello
-Evelyn Glennie - marimba
-Chris Thile - mandolin
-John Williams - guitar

_Sony Classical_


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Planxty: Words & Music - 1983*


Planxty
CHRISTY MOORE played Martin & Yamaha guitars & Bodrán made by Nicky Kelly in Portlaoise
ANDY IRVINE played Fylde Bouzouki, Mandolin & Harmonica
LIAM O'FLYNN played Uillean Pipes & Whistle
DÓNAL LUNNY played Jurion Guitar, Nelson Bouzouki, Bowed Psaltrey, Spinnet, Dulcimer, Bodrán & Prophet Synthesizer

Musicians
Bill Whelan: keyboards
James Kelly: fiddle
Nollaig Casey: fiddle
Eoghan O'Neill: bass guitar


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Finbar & Eddie Furey - 1968*


----------



## atsizat

Funda - Çaresizim (1976)


----------



## atsizat

Funda - Mutluluğa Doğru (1976)


----------



## SanAntone

*Jake Blount* is an African-American banjoist who draws upon old-time, bluegrass, and blues influences. This is his last record although he has a new one due to be released on September 23rd. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Papirossen (The Barry Sisters)






Papirossen is a Yiddish Song written in 1920s.


----------



## SanAntone

“Keep kind all that rises from your chest to your tongue. Don’t ever let your words undo the work you’ve done,” sings Crystal Damore on “Worth the Weight,” a song that beats at the heart of Ordinary Elephant's potent new album, Honest. In the song, it's a two-line enjoinder from an adult to a kid. In life, though, it's a mission statement for ourselves as much as for others. And the work that Crystal, along with her husband Pete, has done on Honest is both filled with kindness and worthy of praise. (artist website)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Planxty: Planxty Live—2004*


Planxty
Dónal Lunny: Bouzouki, Guitars, bodhràn, Vocals
Andy Irvine: Vocals, Bouzouki, Mandolin, Mandola
Liam O'Flynn: Uileann Pipes, Whistles
Christy Moore: Vocals, Guitar, bodhràn, Keyboard


----------



## Art Rock

*Porcupine Tree: Closure/Continuation (2022)*

Second spin of the new PT album, their first in 13 years. First reactions were mixed, the second spin sounds better.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to the velvet loons and platform shoes days...(which I was too young for anyway)

Uriah Heep - _Sweet Freedom_ (1973):










Black Sabbath - _Sabbath Bloody Sabbath_ (1973):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Bothy Band: The Bothy Band 1975*

Musicians -

Paddy Keenan: Uilleann Pipes, Whistle
Dónal Lunny: Bouzouki, Vocals
Tommy Peoples: Fiddle
Matt Molloy: Flute, Whistle
Mícheál Ó Domhnaill: Guitar, Vocals
Tríona Ni Dhomhnaill: Harpsichord, Bodhrán, Vocals


----------



## atsizat

Turkish Arrangement of Papirossen from the year 1968


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## starthrower

2022
Solo guitar


----------



## SanAntone

*John Scofield* has released a number of excellent albums spanning an impressive variety of styles and ensembles. He's recorded a tribute to the music of Ray Charles, a collection of his favorite Country songs, funk influenced albums with his own group or one of his best offerings in collaboration with *Medeski, Martin & Wood*.

The album of his I am listening to is a Hard Bop recording, _EnRoute: John Scofield Trio LIVE_ with a trio where he is joined by his regular rhythm section of bassist *Steve Swallow* and drummer *Bill Stewart* recorded at the Blue Note Jazz Club in New York City in December 2003.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
That's a good one! I've got about 30 albums by Sco, and quite a few as a sideman. Started listening to him in 1986.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> That's a good one! I've got about 30 albums by Sco, and quite a few as a sideman. Started listening to him in 1986.


He has made so many great records. 

He is three days younger then me, and our paths crossed tangentially because three guys he worked with a lot were pretty good friends of mine: Bill Evans (sax), Dennis Irwin (bassist), and Adam Nussbaum (drummer). 

I knew Bill Evans and Dennis Irwin from North Texas. Dennis would call me to sub for him when he couldn't make a gig (he also lent me his backup bass when mine got stolen). I played with the Frank Foster Big Band that way. Bill and I shared a loft on West 28th St. about the time when he got the gig with Miles (when he told me about Miles hiring him I thought he was joking). And Adam Nussbaum and I played a number gigs together with a pianist, Paul Mariconda, also from Denton.

But I never met Scofield.


----------



## Rogerx

Wear ItS At-Album The Rubettes

This is good....short but sweet.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Musicians
Paddy Keenan: Uilleann Pipes Whistle & Low Whistle
Dónal Lunny: Bodhrán, Bouzouki, Guitar & Vocals
Tríona Ni Dhomhnaill: Clavinet, Harmonium & Vocals
Kevin Burke: Fiddle
Matt Molloy: Flute & Whistle
Mícheál Ó Domhnaill: Guitar & Vocals


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Say So (2016)*

First spin of their third studio album. As with the brilliant preceding Shiny Eyed Babies, the stupendous voice of Courtney Swain grabs your attention, but there is a lot going on in these songs beyond that. Of course, more spins are required to properly assess the album.


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Hadi Benim Gençliğim (1987)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prince - _Around the World in a Day_. Seventh album, released 1985. 

Usually gets a bit of a rough critical ride compared to other 80s albums such as _1999_, _Purple Rain_ and _Sign o' the Times_, but this is still one of my favourites from Prince's prolific peak period.


----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


>


I'm thinking, _"Well, that looks and sounds interesting . . . '*Trust The Insect*' is an inticing name whether it's the name of the band, or the album, or both."_

LOL. *Trust The Insect*.

*Youtubed* it only to find they're *The Insect Trust*. I'm crestfallen.


----------



## vespertine

elgar's ghost said:


> Prince - _Around the World in a Day_. Seventh album, released 1985.
> 
> Usually gets a bit of a rough critical ride compared to other 80s albums such as _1999_, _Purple Rain_ and _Sign o' the Times_, but this is still one of my favourites from Prince's prolific peak period.


Good choice! Yes, it's not as interesting as _Parade _or _SotT _but it still has a couple bona fide pop classics on it -- I'm a fan.


----------



## senza sordino

We had a staff meeting in the morning and then dismissed at 11 am. Now I'm free for the summer. I came home and listened to these albums. 

Camel Moonmadness (March 1976)









Genesis Wind and Wuthering (December 1976)









Led Zeppelin Presence (March 1976)









Queen A Night at the Opera (December 1976)









Jon Anderson Olias of Sunhillow (July 1976)


----------



## atsizat

More Yiddish ''Popirossen''






Instrumental below


----------



## Jay




----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> I'm thinking, _"Well, that looks and sounds interesting . . . '*Trust The Insect*' is an inticing name whether it's the name of the band, or the album, or both."_
> 
> LOL. *Trust The Insect*.
> 
> *Youtubed* it only to find they're *The Insect Trust*. I'm crestfallen.


So start your very own forum "garage band" called "Trust The Insect"... Just watch... a year from now it will be "Piano Zach and Trust The Insect" - A year after that, he leaves the band and becomes "Piano Zach"...A year after that, a press release announces that Piano Zach will now be known as "The Artist Formerly Known as Piano Zach".


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Bothy Band: Out Of The Wind Into The Sun - 1977*


Musicians
Paddy Keenan: Pipes, Low Whistle, Whistle, Bb Chanter
Matt Molloy: Flute, Whistle
Kevin Burke: Fiddle
Tríona Ni Dhomhnaill: Vocals, Clavinet, Harmonium, Electric Piano
Dónal Lunny: Bouzouki, Guitar, Bodhrán & Synthesizer
Mícheál Ó Domhnaill: Guitar


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

SanAntone said:


>


That set - *The Bootleg Series Vol. 15: Travelin' Thru, 1967–1969 - *greatly exceeded my expectations.

"The compilation focuses on recordings Dylan made between October 1967 and May 1970 for his albums _John Wesley Harding_ and _Nashville Skyline_, and appearances on _The Johnny Cash Show_ and special _Earl Scruggs: His Family and Friends_."

This YouTube page links to a couple of the tunes which appeared on the Cash show -



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bob+dylan+johnny+cash+show



and a tune with Earl Scruggs -



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bob+dylan+earl+scrugss


----------



## SanAntone

Shaughnessy said:


> That set - *The Bootleg Series Vol. 15: Travelin' Thru, 1967–1969 - *greatly exceeded my expectations.


This one and _Another Self Portrait_ cover my favorite Dylan period, i.e. the three records after his motorcycle accident and self-imposed break from the scene. _John Wesley Harding_ is my favorite Dylan album, but _Nashville Skyline_ and the bootleg tracks from _Self Portrait_ are close behind.


----------



## atsizat

Gary Moore - The Prophet (2001)


----------



## SanAntone

"Lead Belly: The Smithsonian Folkways Collection, the first career-spanning box set dedicated to the American music icon, is a 5 CD, 140-page, large-format book featuring 5 hours of music with 16 unreleased tracks. 

Lead Belly is “the hard name of a harder man,” said Woody Guthrie of his friend and fellow American music icon who was born Huddie Ledbetter (c. 1888–1949). From the swamplands of Louisiana, the prisons of Texas, and the streets of New York City, Lead Belly and his music became cornerstones of American folk music and touchstones of African American cultural legacy." (Folkways)


----------



## SanAntone

*Music Down Home: An Introduction to Negro Folk Music, U.S.A.*

This 1965 recording traces the evolution of African American folk music from the South.The oral tradition of folk music in the African American community has demonstrated a perseverance through the eras of slavery and segregation while embracing and influencing American popular music through songs, lyrics and performance. (Folkways)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Bothy Band: Afterhours - 1979*


Musicians
Paddy Keenan: Uilleann Pipes, Whistle
Kevin Burke: Fiddle
Matt Molloy: Flute
Dónal Lunny: Vocals, Bouzouki, Guitar, Bodhrán
Mícheál Ó Domhnaill: Vocals, Guitar, Harmonium, Organ
Tríona Ni Dhomhnaill: Vocals, Clavinet, Harmonium, Bodhrán


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


>


"*Hyperbolicsyllabiccsesquedalymistic*" may be the longest (or, perhaps, second longest) one word song title that is an actual word.


----------



## atsizat

_Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues (1990)





_


----------



## Jay




----------



## pianozach

I think I'd have loved this album had I heard it back in the early 1970s. 

I find it interesting (the album cover as well). Looked it up on ALLMUSIC. This reproduction of the cover has been slightly altered to remove something naughty seen through the window, next to the apparently naked lady.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Diyarbakır Hasreti (2001)


----------



## starthrower

From Lorelei in 1981. Two and half hour show.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Say So (2016)*

Second spin of their third studio album. Maybe not as brilliant as the preceding one, but still very good. Need a third spin one of these days.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> "*Hyperbolicsyllabiccsesquedalymistic*" may be the longest (or, perhaps, second longest) one word song title that is an actual word.


You mean it's actually in the dictionary???


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> "*Hyperbolicsyllabiccsesquedalymistic*" may be the longest (or, perhaps, second longest) one word song title that is an actual word.


If you're ever playing Scrabble and someone lays down - *Hyperbolicsyllabiccsesquedalymistic - *just add an "al" at the end to make the word - *Hyperbolicsyllabiccsesquedalymistical *_-_ for the triple bonus points.

Word to the wise - Don't do this too often - It's the kind of play that infuriates people and makes them knock the board over in a blind rage.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Musicians
Dónal Lunny: Bouzouki
Tríona Ni Dhomhnaill: Clavinet, Vocals
Kevin Burke: Fiddle
Matt Molloy: Flute
Mícheál Ó Domhnaill: Guitar, Vocals
Paddy Keenan: Uilleann Pipes (_tracks: 10 to 16_)
Peter Brown: Uilleann Pipes (_tracks: 1 to 9_)


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> You mean it's actually in the dictionary???


I don't think I even own a physical dictionary any more.

Googling "*Hyperbolicsyllabiccsesquedalymistic" *doesn't bring up any dictionaries except for the* "Urban Dictionary"

The Urban Dictionary *states that the word was made up by* Isaac Hayes. *

It goes on: This word itself doesn’t exist of course, but it does include a few other words:
Hyperbole; exaggerated.
Syllable
Sesquipedalian; a long word with many syllables.
Mistic

Conclusion: Isaac uses a lot of unnecessary long, mystic words.


----------



## fbjim

SanAntone said:


>


I've mentioned it before but his cover of By the Time I Get to Phoenix is a shattering masterpiece.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat For Lashes: Fur and Gold (2006)*

A "band" (actually one singer, Natasha Khan) I've been meaning to explore for a few years already, but never got around to do so. Time to make amends, with five albums lined up thanks to the library. Fur and Gold is her debut album. There are some clear influences (Siouxie meets Kate Bush?), but all in all she sounds not derivative at all. This is pretty impressive on first listen. More on this album the coming days.


----------



## pmsummer

LE VOYAGE DE SAHAR
*Anouar Brahem* - oud
Francois Couturier - piano
Jean-Louis Matinier - accordion
_
ECM_


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer, and Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish* - hammer dulcimer
Wendell Barry - librettist
The Ooolites - vocals
Glen Velez - percussion
_
OM_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thank you for the clarifications as regards Isaac Hayes's somewhat discombobulating song title.

I think I'll settle for a great album which was half-helmed by a talented man from my old town (before he buggered off again):


----------



## SanAntone

*The Complete Birth of the Cool *(2-LP)


----------



## SoloYH

Shhhtrobe!


----------



## Art Rock

*Bon Iver: For Emma, Forever Ago (2007) *

American indie folk band Bon Iver is another band that has been on my "to check out" list for a while, based on a handful songs I heard. Kicking off with their debut album. I like it a lot based on the first spin.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## SanAntone

One of my top five Leon Russell songs


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Dé Danann: Dé Danann - 1975

*Dé Danann

Vocals: Dolores Keane
Banjo, Melodeon: Charlie Piggott
Bodhrán: Johnny 'Ringo' McDonagh
Bouzouki: Alec Finn
Fiddle: Frankie Gavin


----------



## MrTortoise

Art Rock said:


> *Bat For Lashes: Fur and Gold (2006)*
> 
> (Siouxie meets Kate Bush?)


Whoa, you got me intrigued! I'll have to give this a spin.


----------



## MrTortoise

SanAntone said:


> One of my top five Leon Russell songs


Leon is sorely missed, RIP.


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Burcu Güneş - Gül Kokusu (2012)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I was practicing some Mozart on guitar (!) , but suddenly I'm watching this...great focus, eh?


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Dé Danann: Selected Jigs Reels & Songs - 1977*

Dé Danann

Charlie Piggot: Tenor Banjo, Bouzouki, Mandolin, Melodeon, Whistle
'Ringo' McDonagh: Bodhrán, Bones
Alec Finn : Bouzouki
Johnny Moynihan : Bouzouki, Harmonica, Mandolin, Vocals, Whistle
Frankie Gavin : Fiddle, Flute, Whistle


----------



## SanAntone

_*The Austin Sessions*_ is an album by Kris Kristofferson, released on Atlantic Records in 1999. It features stripped-down versions of Kristofferson's most famous material, including "Me and Bobby McGee", "Sunday Mornin' Comin' Down" and "Help Me Make It Through the Night". Several well-known artists contributed vocals to the album, including Steve Earle, Jackson Browne, Matraca Berg, Vince Gill, Marc Cohn, Alison Krauss, Catie Curtis and Mark Knopfler. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat For Lashes: Fur and Gold (2006)*

A "band" (actually one singer, Natasha Khan) I've been meaning to explore for a few years already, but never got around to do so. Fur and Gold is her debut album. Second spin. Still liking what I'm hearing - final evaluation after spin 3.


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist, Part 1 of 2*

* 
Rolling Stones – Gimme Shelter (1969)
Rolling Stones – Love In Vain (1969)
Rolling Stones – Country Honk (1969)

David Bowie – Five Years (1972)*
*David Bowie – Soul Love (1972)
David Bowie – Moonage Daydream (1972)

Michael Jackson – Don’t Stop ‘Til You Get Enough (1979)
Michael Jackson – Rock With You (1979)
Michael Jackson – Working Day and Night (1979)
Michael Jackson – Girlfriend (1979)


The Stones, Bowie, and The King Of Pop


Rolling Stones – Gimme Shelter (1969)*

While I’m not really a *Rolling Stones* fan, that doesn’t mean I can’t occasionally make the attempt to see why remained a sustainable force in Rock and Roll for well over sixty years.

So here’s the first three tracks off their 1969 album Let It Bleed. Judging by these three tracks they made a choice by sticking to their R&B/Blues roots, where they clearly excel. They throw in some gospel and country rock, which they handle well.

I love the backing vocal here from *Merry Clayton*, and that’s *Nicky Hopkins* on piano.

This is the album during which they fired *Brian Jones* (he’s on only two songs) and hired *Mick Taylor* (and he’s also on only two songs). The bulk of the guitars on the album were handled by *Keith Richards*. The album went to # 1 on the UK charts, and to # 3 in the US.







*Rolling Stones – Love In Vain (1969)*

The only cover song on the album was written by American Blues musician and songwriter *Bob Johnson*, who died at the young age of 27, in 1938. *The Stones* thought the song was in the Public Domain, and lost a copyright lawsuit filed by his estate.

That’s *Keith Richards* on acoustic guitar, and an overdubbed electric slide guitar.







*Rolling Stones – Country Honk (1969)*

And this time it’s new guitarist *Mick Taylor* on slide guitar. Yes, is a country version of *"Honky Tonk Women*", released five months earlier as a single, but evidently this is the original version of the song. So, I’ve ignored *The Stones* most of my life, and these three songs are actually pretty good.

In effect, they covered their own song, and it became a hit. Funny, but the *Beatles* did that with *Revolution* the year before.







*David Bowie – Five Years (1972)*

The first *Bowie* album I ever heard, and I confess it was love at first sight, which is somewhat odd, as the glam/punk thing was never really my bag. Something about Bowie’s delivery and lyrics resonated, and I’m not usually a lyrics kinda guy.







*David Bowie – Soul Love (1972)*

For an album with only 11 tracks, at least seven of them (the first four, and the last three) have really made an impact musically.


----------



## pianozach

*Wednesday Afternoon **10-Song Playlist, Part 2 of 2*

*Rolling Stones – Gimme Shelter (1969)
Rolling Stones – Love In Vain (1969)
Rolling Stones – Country Honk (1969)

David Bowie – Five Years (1972)
David Bowie – Soul Love (1972)
David Bowie – Moonage Daydream (1972)*

*Michael Jackson – Don’t Stop ‘Til You Get Enough (1979)
Michael Jackson – Rock With You (1979)
Michael Jackson – Working Day and Night (1979)
Michael Jackson – Girlfriend (1979)*


*David Bowie – Moonage Daydream (1972)*

There’s some really nifty guitar work going on here from *Mick Ronson*.







*Michael Jackson – Don’t Stop ‘Til You Get Enough (1979)*

And . . . four from *Michael Jackson’s Off The Wall*.

This Disco/Funk song is *Jackson*’s second # 1 single (The first was “*Ben*”), and earned him his first Grammy Award. It’s the first track on *Off The Wall*, his first solo album. It also marks where the collaboration between *Jackson* and producer *Quincy Jones* (the film’s musical director) began. They’d met the year before when *Jackson* was in *The Wiz*.







*Michael Jackson – Rock With You (1979)*

This *Rod Temperton* song was first offered to *Karen Carpenter* while she was recording her first solo album, but she turned it down. It became the second single released from *Jackson*’s album, and, like the first, became a # 1 hit.







*Michael Jackson – Working Day and Night (1979)*

This is the third track from *Off the Wall*. It’s really an infectious track, manic even. Killer horns. It was released as the B-Side to *Rock With You*.







*Michael Jackson – Girlfriend (1979)

Paul McCartney* pitched this song to *Jackson* before recording it for *Wings* in 1978 (just him, his wife Linda, and Denny Laine). *Quincy Jones* heard the *Wings* version and suggested it as a possible song for *Jackson*, unaware that it was pretty much written _FOR_ *Jackson*. This was the fifth hit single off the Off the Wall album.

Frankly, I prefer *Jackson*’s version over *McCartney*’s. Sacreligious to prefer a cover version of a *Beatles’* or *ex-Beatle’s* original. Wouldn’t be the first time. I mean, there’s been a handful or two.

So, it’s a bit odd when an artist’s personal reputation intrudes on their artistry. Like there’s not only that nasty Jackson being buddies with little boys at his private ranch, but there’s also that backstabbing move where Jackson bought the Beatles catalog secretly, which really pissed off *McCartney*. And *Jackson*’s plastic surgery obsession. And the whole thing with him slowly turning white.

Like, I don’t listen to *Ted Nugent* or *Eric Clapton* any more because of their politics, but *Michael* was the *King of Pop* in the 1980s. Where does one draw the line? Where should one stand with *Woody Allen* films? *Bill Cosby*? *OJ Simpson*? How about *Jerry Lee Lewis*?


----------



## Sid James

I've been listening to these for the past week. 

I grew up with *Midnight Oil*, and I like them even more now. The tunes have a driving rhythm which is most often upbeat, even though the lyrics might be otherwise. The band's political message is probably even more relevant now than it was thirty or forty years ago.

The *Tony Bennett* compilation covers most of his career from 1950 to 2000, with a gap when he recorded for other labels. Quite a few favourites here, but I'll mention _Once Upon A Time_ for its distillation of nostalgia and atmosphere, and also the swinging version of _My Favourite Things_.


----------



## atsizat

Papirossen (Tango in Yiddish)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Dé Danann: The Mist Covered Mountain - 1980*


Dé Danann
Johnny 'Ringo' McDonagh: Bodhrán & Bones
Frankie Gavin: Fiddle, Viola & Whistle
Alec Finn: Bouzouki, Mando-cello & Steel Guitar
Charlie Piggott: Mandolin, Banjo & Steel Guitar
Jackie Daly: Accordion

Vocals
Seán Ó Conaire
Tom Pháidín Tom Ó Coisdealbha


----------



## Art Rock

*Bon Iver: For Emma, Forever Ago (2007) *

American indie folk band Bon Iver is another band that has been on my "to check out" list for a while, based on a handful songs I heard. This the second spin of their debut album. One more to see whether it makes my 500+ favourite pop/rock albums list - looking good.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Cardiacs - Sing to God (parts 1 and 2)*

After several attempts I finally listened to all the tracks on this album, though it did take me three listening sessions over 2 days. Transcendence or torture? I'm still not sure, but I have great admiration for the effort and creativity that forged this recording.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Art Rock

*Porcupine Tree: Closure/Continuation (2022)*

Third spin. Closure/Continuation is the eleventh studio album by British progressive rock band Porcupine Tree. There is a 13 years gap between their tenth (The Incident - one of the few PT albums that did not make my list of 500+ favourite pop/rock albums) and this one. In many ways it sounds familiar, and in many ways different. The opener Harridan, one of the stronger tracks, is a perfect example of that mixture. Other outstanding songs include Of The New Day, Dignity and Chimera's Wreck. So far, I like it better every time I re-play it - a typical sign of a good album. All in all, a comeback in style, and an unexpected commercial success to boot. It goes on my list of favourite albums.


----------



## SanAntone

*Really the Blues? A Horizontal Chronicle of the Vertical Blues, 1893-1959*
A look at the blues and its close relations from 1900-1960; covers nearly all blue styles of the American vernacular, from gospel quartets to show music, minstrelsy, country and hillbilly music, and jazz.






This incredible collection of 36 CDs and book is only available (I think) from Allen Lowe's website. Judging by Vol. 1 on Spotify it is a expansive and comprehensive history.

He also has a four volume history of Jazz.


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Dur Bırakma Beni (1973)


----------



## FrankE

Sabaton - Primo Victoria Re-Armed (2008)

��������������

1.Primo Victoria 04:102.Reign Of Terror 03:513.Panzer Battalion 05:094.Wolfpack 05:555.Counterstrike 03:486.Stalingrad 05:187.Into The Fire 03:258.Purple Heart 05:079.Metal Machine 04:2210.The March To War 01:2111.Shotgun 03:1412.Into The Fire (Live In Falun 2008)) 04:0813.Rise Of Evil (Live In Falun 2008)) 08:0314.The Beast (Twisted Sister Cover) 03:1115.Dead Soldier's Waltz 01:21


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Say So (2016)*

Third spin of their third studio album. It is not as brilliant as the preceding one, but still very, very good, and the vocal acrobatics of lead singer Courtney Swain are still amazing. Favourite songs are Black Tar Water, The Things You Love, Nakami, Hands Up, and Good Girl. On to my list of 500+ favourite pop/rock albums it goes.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Dé Danann: Star-Spangled Molly - 1981*


Dé Danann
Jackie Daly: Accordeon
Alec Finn: Bouzouki, Guitar & Tenor Guitar
Frankie Gavin: Fiddle, Flute
Johnny "Ringo" McDonagh: Bodhrán, Bones
Charlie Piggot: Banjo
Maura O'Connell: Vocals


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat For Lashes: Fur And Gold (2006)*

Third spin. Fur And Gold is the debut studio album by Folktronica singer Bat for Lashes (real name Natasha Khan), a Pakistani British singer, songwriter, and multi-instrumentalist. It is a melodious, moving, and at times experimental Art Pop gem. There are obvious influences (Kate Bush, Tori Amos, Siouxie), but there is also some foreshadowing of later artists like Lana del Rey and Agnes Obel. There is not a weak song on the album, but even better than the other songs for me are Horse And I, Tahiti, Sad Eyes, Prescilla, Seal Jubilee, and I Saw A Light.

And that's the second album today that will enter my list of 500+ favourite pop/rock albums.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Sevgi Duvarı (1990)


----------



## SONNET CLV

No better day for this, than today. And so it is spinning on my turntable.










Ringo Starr - Zoom In (UMe B0033349-01)

This vinyl 12" EP, released last year, continues the Ringo Starr saga with more of his positive messaging. "There's not enough love in the world," he sings, and it's true. Frankly, I likely misstated in my opening sentence here: after all, _any_ day is the right day for Ringo music! Today just happens to be the drummer's birthday, and I celebrate that.

I remain a long-time Beatles fan. But in recent years I've settled on the idea that Ringo seems the least pretentious of the group. I sense that he is fully appreciative of the good fortune that came his way, and for all of his expertise on the drum kit, and he possesses much, I sense that Ringo looks at his position as less of an "I deserve this" than an "I'm damned lucky to be here," and that is probably the proper sentiment. I would wish more of the "big guns" would think this way.

I saw Ringo live with his All-Starr band a few years back, and I was immediately struck by his laid back position in the goings-on. He seemed genuinely happy and honored even to have opportunity to play with the musicians of that particular outing, and he gave them all due credit for their accomplishments. At times he simply sat to the side and let everyone else make the music, and he joined in the audience for the enjoyment of the sounds. And all this from one who certainly ranks with the great rock-n-roll drummers of all time.

Peace and love, Ringo.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Acı Ninni (1988)


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Kaderim (1987)


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Başkaldırıyorum (1988)


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Friday Morning, Part 1 of 2*

*Talking Heads – Born Under Punches (live 1980)
Talking Heads – Crosseyed and Painless (1980)
Talking Heads – The Great Curve (1980)

Bob Dylan – Rainy Day Women # 12 and # 35 (1966)*
*Bob Dylan – Pledging My Time (1966)
Bob Dylan – Visions of Johanna (1966)

The Beatles – Drive My Car (1965)
The Beatles – Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) (1965)
The Beatles – You Won’t See Me (1965)

Stevie Wonder – Too High (1973)


Talking Heads – Born Under Punches (live 1980)*

Seriously, 3 guitar players and 2 bass players? Oh, and the guy with the Strat on the far right emanating weirdness and noise is non other than *Adian Belew* of *King Crimson* and *Frank Zappa*. I never really paid all that much attention to The Talking Heads, and this video really underscores how much I misjudged what they were all about.

Truly, I’d based my understanding of the band on their songs that got radio play, never bothering to explore beyond that. So I pegged them as just another New Wave band. But they were incorporating art pop, worldbeat, post-punk, and afro-funk grooves.

The studio version of this song was the opening track from their 1980 album *Remain In Light*.







*Talking Heads – Crosseyed and Painless (1980)*

This is the second track from their 1980 album *Remain In Light*. There’s some serious percussion here, with cowbell loops, electronic blips, congas, and a heavily percussive electric guitar. The song was released as the first single from the album, and failed to chart, except it did reach # 20 on the US Dance Chart.







*Talking Heads – The Great Curve (1980)*

The third track from *Remain In Light*, completing Side One of the album. The album itself had two huge hits, *Once In a Lifetime*, and *Houses In Motion*, the first two tracks of Side Two.







*Bob Dylan – Rainy Day Women # 12 and # 35 (1966)*

This is the opening track from *Dylan*’s 1966 double-LP *Blonde On Blonde*, and charted in the Top Ten in both the US and the UK. The wacky honky-tonk track never resonated with me; it just seemed so sloppy and dumb. Of course, when it came out I was still a little boy, and certainly didn’t get the subtext of being stoned (in the Old Testament sense) and nuances of such a ballsy musical statement.

It’s amusing, I never objected when the *Beatles* did hokey things like this. This is the same year *Yellow Submarine* was being played on the radio.







*Bob Dylan – Pledging My Time (1966)*

The second track from *Blonde On Blonde. Dylan* goes full Blues here, and does some great harmonica work here.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Friday Morning, Part 2 of 2

Talking Heads – Born Under Punches (live 1980)
Talking Heads – Crosseyed and Painless (1980)
Talking Heads – The Great Curve (1980)

Bob Dylan – Rainy Day Women # 12 and # 35 (1966)
Bob Dylan – Pledging My Time (1966)
Bob Dylan – Visions of Johanna (1966)*

*The Beatles – Drive My Car (1965)
The Beatles – Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) (1965)
The Beatles – You Won’t See Me (1965)

Stevie Wonder – Too High (1973)


Bob Dylan – Visions of Johanna (1966)*

The third track from *Blonde On Blonde* is generally considered to be one of *Dylan*’s masterpieces, a song that conveys an artist continual search for perfection.







*The Beatles – Drive My Car (1965)*
*The Beatles – Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) (1965)
The Beatles – You Won’t See Me (1965)*

The first three tracks from their groundbreaking 1965 album *Rubber Soul*.

The 2-bar guitar introduction to *Drive My Car* has confounded guitarists and drummers for decades: Not only is the first note is actually an eighth-note pickup to the first bar, there’s no note on the downbeat of the second bar. The off-kilter rhythm is accentuated by the bass also landed on the “&” of beat 4 at the end of the first measure (It does a 3 & 4 annnnnnd . . . tied into the second measure). The drums in bar 2 are actually normal, although it’s basically the same timing as the bass in bar 1 3-e-&-a, 4-e-&). If you insist on the first guitar note being on beat one, it transforms the second measure into a 9/8 thing.

There’s the song itself, full of musical and lyrical hooks . . . the guitar riffs, the piano riff in the chorus, and the very catchy 3-part vocal harmony blues chord on the _“Beep beep mm beep beep, yeah!”_. And there’s cowbell.







The confessional *Norwegian Wood* from John is his sly way of admitting to an affair in song. The lyrical vagueness at the end _(“So, I lit a fire, isn’t it good, Norwegian Wood”_) is intentional, as is his vocal delivery on _“isn’t it good”._

*Norwegian Wood* is also the first use of Sitar by a mainstream Pop or Rock group. The *Yardbirds* almost beat them to it, but were unhappy with the results and opted for an electric guitar sounding like a sitar instead.







*You Won’t See Me* is actually a fairly weak track by *Beatles* standards, but shows their growth in using studio gimmickry as part of the recording process. Each successive verse has thicker overdubbed backing vocals.







*Stevie Wonder – Too High (1973)*

This is the opening track from *Wonder*’s groundbreaking 1973 album *Innervisions*. He plays all of the instruments on this track, with help from three singers on backing vocals.


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower

2000 Blue Note


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## new but obsessed

Taking a break from a long spell of continual classical music discovery and returning to my backlog of albums I've been meaning to listen to. Most from the list that I've recently checked out were disappointing (sorry, Funkadelic's _Maggot Brain, _Superchunk, & The Verlaines). 

But the somewhat underground-album I've been enjoying is a 2014 release from A Sunny Day in Glasgow: _Sea When Absent. _It's a shoegaze-y, noisy mess of strange off-beat groovy beauty. Right up my alley. (And glad to revisit them after old faves _Scribble Mural Comic Journal _and _Ashes Grammar_).

tip: maybe skip the first track. One of the few I didn't take to

_



_


----------



## Rogerx

Labour Of Love
UB 40


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Kum Gibi (1994)


----------



## SanAntone

"Multi-instrumentalist, singer-songwriter *Fern Maddie* may be a relatively new name on the folk scene but her debut,_ Ghost Story, _is an extraordinary tour de force.

Ten tracks make up the album, with a mix of original and traditional ballads. At times it is fascinatingly difficult to tell original songs from traditional ones demonstrating Maddie’s innate engagement and affinity with folk history. But there is no slavish pastiche here; songs have to earn their place, and Maddie plays confidently with experimental folk sounds. Tradition may be respected, but it should be equally and rightly tested." (Folk Radio)


----------



## SanAntone

*David Bragger*’s debut CD –_ Big Fancy_






"21 golden old-time classics and rarities recorded in solo and duet form with guest musicians on fiddle, banjo, guitar, bagpipes and pump organ." (Old Time Pickin' Parlor)


----------



## MrTortoise

A friend told me a story where he was cajoled into playing a track from this in a music appreciation class he was teaching so I had to give it a listen. It rocks even harder than I remember 😈


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Gül Dikeni (1988)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - An Gelir (1986)


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Zaliha - Beklenmeyen Misafir (1977)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Van der Graaf Generator - _H to He, Who am the Only One_ (1970). Became a bass-less quartet after the departure of Nic Potter part of the way through recording - keyboard player Hugh Banton took over bass guitar duties for the rest of the album but after this elected to use the Hammond bass pedals the way Atomic Rooster's Vincent Crane and Traffic's Steve Winwood already did for their bands around that time. As VdGG were usually guitar-less as well Robert Fripp was persuaded to come in and laid down two fiery on-spec tracks for _The Emperor in His War Room_, an amalgam of both ended being used. Good album - definitely up there with the ones which bookend it (_The Least We Can Do is Wave to Each Other_ and _Pawn Hearts_).


----------



## Malx

*Caravan - Blind Dog at St Dunstans.








*


----------



## Malx

Disc three from this set.

*King Crimson - Radical Action To Unseat The Hold Of Monkey Mind.*

Red / One More Red Nightmare / Epitaph / Starless / Devil Dogs of Tessellation Row / The Court of the Crimson King / 21st Century Schizoid Man.
Magical live recordings.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Memleket Hasreti (2001)


----------



## Malx

An album not listened to for many a year.
*Captain Beefheart - Ice Cream For Crow.*

Unique is an over used word but I feel it can be justifiably applied to the Captain.


----------



## Malx

Last of the evening/nights listening.
*Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die.*

An album that I spent a lot of time with - good grief 50 years ago, to quote Sandy Denny, Who Knows Where the Time Goes.


----------



## pianozach

Darius Rucker
This


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## SanAntone

*Bruce Molsky*, “one of America’s premier fiddling talents” (Mother Jones) and Grammy-nominated artist on fiddle, banjo, guitar and song is delighted to present his new group. *Allison de Groot* combines wide ranging virtuosity and passion for old-time music. Boston-based *Stash Wyslouch* is one of bluegrass’s great young genre-bending pioneers.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

*Crooked Jades | Seven Sisters: A Kentucky Portrait*
Across the wide seas, distant mountains, and the vast emptiness of the soul, this album by The Crooked Jades emphasizes the lonesome in “high Lonesome” music, their old-time music roots reflecting the cultural melange and longing






*Seven Sisters* is a soundtrack from a documentary about seven Kentucky sisters whose ages span a generation. As such, it's more traditional, but still repays close listening. These are old-time songs performed impeccably, starting off with "Put My Little Shoes Away," "Miner's Child" and "I Wish I Was a Single Girl Again." These are followed by a moody, almost eerie Hawaiian Slide solo by Lisa Berman called "Pearl Bryan/Intro," but before too long we're back to tradition with "Cumberland Gap" and a haunting "Little Bessie." (Rambles.net)


----------



## Forster

Various tracks by Elbow after seeing them live last night....but especially "Magnificent (She Says)"

Nice guitar?










And lead singer and lyricist, Guy Garvey










An excellent show, though shorn of a few numbers due to early finish requirements.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Land Animal (2017)*

First spin. This is their fourth studio album - I love the previous two that I played for the first (and second and third) time the past few weeks. No comment on this one yet based on one spin only - except that the voice of lead singer Courtney Swain is still amazing.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Adaletin Bu Mu Dünya (1971)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Terje Rypdal & Ronni Le Tekrø, my 2 favorite Norwegian guitarists <3


----------



## mikeh375

This guy just gets better and better. I love the video too because it shows great players in the studio, rocking and recording with cool and supreme musicianship....


----------



## Art Rock

*Isildurs Bane: The Voyage - A Trip to Elsewhere (1992)*

Isildurs Bane, a symphonic prog band from Sweden, is another act that has been on my shortlist to explore for a while already, so here we finally go - first spin. This is their sixth studio album (according to the Prog Archives site, the first five are less interesting). The integration of the Zorn Piano Trio in their sound for a large part of the album could have made for interesting listening. In the end though, it often sounds like watered down neo-romantic classical music with some new age overtones, and not enough rock. I will give it another spin one of these days.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Dé Danann: Song For Ireland - 1983*



Dé Danann
Frankie Gavin: Vocals, Fiddle, Flute, Piano, Viola, Tin Whistle
Alec Finn: Bazouki, Guitar, Mandolin, Cello
Johnny (Ringo) McDonagh: Bodhrán, Triangle on 'Barney From Killarney'
Martin O'Connor: Accordian
Brendan Reagan: Vocals, Guitar
Mary Black: Vocals
Jackie Daly: Accordian
Maura O'Connell: Operatic Vocals on 'Barney From Killarney'


----------



## Shaughnessy

*De Dannan: Anthem - 1985*


De Dannan
Frankie Gavin: Fiddle, Flute, Viola, Piano
Alec Finn: Bouzouki, Guitar
Martin O'Connor: Accordion
Johnny McDonagh: Bodhrán
Mary Bergin: Whistle
Jackie Daly: Accordion
Dolores Keane: Vocals [Tracks: 2, 7, & 9]
Mary Black: Vocals [Tracks: 5, 9, & 11]
Maura O'Connell: Vocals (On Let It Be)


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Gönül Dağı (1972)


----------



## atsizat

Nil Burak - Yalnızım Ben (1978)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jay




----------



## Floeddie

*Ghost Rhythms - Madeleine
*

This album is a 2015 offering as an homage to Hitchcock's Vertigo as composed and performed by Ghost Rhythms, a French Prog Rock/Post Modern Jazz group. It is a bit of a journey at the run time of 128 minutes, but it is a unique offering by this group as can be found on Bandcamp. Purely instrumental, I get vibes of Robert Fripp and Brian Eno, and there is a overarching minimalist feel to this composition, but it is not excessive. This is a work that I visit now and then, but on an infrequent basis.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: Two Suns (2009)*

Starting the day with non-classical for a change. Continuing my exploration of the discography of Bat for Lashes (Natasha Khan). I found her debut Fur and Gold outstanding, now let's see whether she suffered a sophomore slump or not. First spin, no comments yet.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bent Knee - Say So. Quite excellent. Repays attention, particularly lyrically.


----------



## SanAntone

*Jimmie Rodgers* | _The Singing Brakeman_: 1927-1933

Bear Family 6CD box set. Comes with authoritative book by his primary biographer, Nolan Porterfield. Excellent recorded sound, as is always the case with the Bear Family products, the production values are of the highest quality. The item is OOP at Bear, but can be found in the secondary market, which I did at a very good price.


----------



## pianozach

*Tuesday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist, Part 1 of 2*

*Stevie Wonder – Visions (1973)
Stevie Wonder – Living For the City (1973)
Stevie Wonder – Don’t You Worry ‘Bout A Thing (1973)

Amy Winehouse – Rehab (2006)
Amy Winehouse – You Know I’m No Good (2006)*
*Amy Winehouse – Me and Mr. Jones (2006)

Beyoncé – Pray You Catch Me (2016)
Beyoncé – Hold Up (2016)
Beyoncé – Don’t Hurt Yourself (2016)

Miles Davis – So What (1959)


Stevie Wonder – Visions (1973)*

Going for the second, third, and eighth tracks from *Wonder*’s *Innervisions* album.

This laid-back track is probably the only track from this first side of the album that didn’t get extensive airplay. I suppose you could call this the title track from *Innervisions* , which won *Grammy Awards* for *Album of the Year* and *Best Enineered Non-Classical Recording* in 1974.







*Stevie Wonder – Living For the City (1973)*

This song (one of the first Soul songs to deal explicitly with systemic racism and to incorporate everyday sounds of the street, such as traffic, voices, and sirens, in with music recorded in the studio) won a *Grammy* for *Best R&B Song*. Surprisingly, it won a second *Grammy* the following year for *Best Male R&B Vocal Performance* for *Ray Charles*.

*Living For the City* could be considered the album's centerpiece, an almost cinematic depiction of exploitation and injustice.

*Wonder* played all the instruments and provided all sung vocals on this track.







*Stevie Wonder – Don’t You Worry ‘Bout A Thing (1973)*







*Amy Winehouse – Rehab (2006)*

Visiting the first three tracks off of *Winehouse*’s 2006 album *Back To Black*, her second and final studio album. *Back To Black* was critically acclaimed, and won a *Grammy* for *Best Pop Vocal* album (and a nomination for Album of the Year).







*Amy Winehouse – You Know I’m No Good (2006)*

Both this song (the first single from *Back To Black*) received considerable airplay, with this one being dubbed the second best song of 2007 by *Entertainment Weekly*. *Winehouse*’s sassy contralto and personal approach to songwriting likely had a lot to do with that, and perhaps the bluesy R&B vibe of the songs themselves.


----------



## pianozach

*Tuesday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist, Part 2 of 2

Stevie Wonder – Visions (1973)
Stevie Wonder – Living For the City (1973)
Stevie Wonder – Don’t You Worry ‘Bout A Thing (1973)

Amy Winehouse – Rehab (2006)
Amy Winehouse – You Know I’m No Good (2006)
Amy Winehouse – Me and Mr. Jones (2006)*

*Beyoncé – Pray You Catch Me (2016)
Beyoncé – Hold Up (2016)
Beyoncé – Don’t Hurt Yourself (2016)

Miles Davis – So What (1959)


Amy Winehouse – Me and Mr. Jones (2006)*

This jazz-reggae song is the third track from *Back To Black*.







*Beyoncé – Pray You Catch Me (2016)*

. . . And . . . the first three tracks from *Beyoncé*’s universally acclaimed 2016 album *Lemonade*, which debuted at # 1.







*Beyoncé – Hold Up (2016)*







*Beyoncé – Don’t Hurt Yourself (2016)*

So . . . I'm having trouble getting any sort of excitement over these three tracks. Yeah, I'm sure I'm "missing" something, but they're this low-key vibe. I've heard several of her hits (how could anyone avoid hearing them?), and all three of these tracks sound like they're from an entirely different artists.

I'm not saying the tracks are bad, but they're assuredly not luring me in, like, for instance, the three Stevie Wonder tracks and the Amy Winehouse tracks. These seem . . . well . . . somewhat generic.

But I'll give 'em a second listen, though, just to make sure I'm not being unjustly dismissive.







*Miles Davis – So What (1959)*

The first track from *Davis’* 1959 *Kind of Blue* (often cited as one of the best albums of all time) features some great modal jazz (specifically, Dorian mode).

Late 50s/early 60s were a strange transitional period for jazz, and there's some very interesting experimental forays that Jazz explored. I'm thankful for that, because 1960-1962 in Pop music was an antiseptic cesspool.


----------



## Art Rock

*Elbow: Asleep in the Back (2001)*

The debut album of this British rock band, another act on my shortlist to explore. First spin.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: Diving Bell (2010)*

Another act on my "to check out" list. Sanguine Hum are a British Neo Prog band. This is their debut album - first spin. First reaction: pretty positive.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Rosalía - Los Angeles


----------



## elgar's ghost

Earlier...

Prince - _Chaos and Disorder_ (1996):

Considered something of an anomalous potboiler in Prince's discography it is nevertheless notable for featuring some of Prince's more raucous guitar-driven/rock-edged work. Most of the drums are acoustic too, which made for a pleasant change. Reviews were generally quite lukewarm - the most positive one I can recall was by Charles Shaar Murray in _Mojo_ and I totally agreed with him. Had Jimi Hendrix still been alive and making albums along these lines in the 1990s I would have had little cause for complaint. If this can be called a dismissive knock-off by Prince's standards in order to extricate himself from Warner Bros then I have even less.


----------



## senza sordino

David Bowie Low (January 1977)









Jethro Tull Songs from the Wood (February 1977)









Rush Farewell to Kings (September 1977)









Yes Going for the One (July 1977)









Supertramp Even in the Quietest Moments (April 1977)









(I've had no interest in trying anything new lately.)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

A Day at the Races





A Day at the Races -Queen


----------



## atsizat

Neil Sedaka - You Mean Everything To Me (1960)


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Hakkımda Konuşmuşsun (2017)


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARROW & THE HARVEST
*Gillian Welch & David Rawlings*

_Acony_


----------



## jambo

Decided to listen to some Beardfish, ended up getting through 3 albums. They're reminiscent of Gentle Giant, Frank Zappa and early Genesis.

The Sane Day









-

Sleeping In Traffic: Part One









-

Sleeping in Traffic: Part Two


----------



## Art Rock

*Isildurs Bane: The Voyage - A Trip to Elsewhere (1992)*

Isildurs Bane, a symphonic prog band from Sweden, is another act that has been on my shortlist to explore for a while already. Second spin - first one was not very positive ("In the end though, it often sounds like watered down neo-romantic classical music with some new age overtones, and very little rock"). The second spin basically confirms my first impression. It is far from boring, but also far from brilliant. There will not be a third spin - I will give one of their more recent albums a try though.


----------



## SanAntone

*Lou Reed | Sally Can't Dance *(1974)


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Kördüğüm (2017)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

The Beatles: The "White Album".


----------



## ericshreiber1005

The Beatles: Past Masters vol. 2 mainly for " The Inner Light" and " You know my name look up the number" since I only have them on forty-fives. Yeah, I'm that old.


----------



## Yabetz

Another blast from the past:


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Pink Floyd: Meddle.


----------



## Rogerx

Pet Sounds - The Beach Boys,


----------



## SanAntone

*Lou Reed | Transformer* (1972)

A new edition of the complete Lyrics came out in 2020, _I'll Be Your Mirror._ I am going through Reed's albums in roughly chronological order and reading the lyrics and getting a new appreciation for his writing.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

*Alabaster dePlume |* *Gold - Go Forward in the Courage of Your Love*








> Alabaster dePlume, the Mancunian jazz musician and poet, has announced the new double album Gold. The follow-up to 2020’s To Cy & Lee: Instrumentals Vol. 1 arrives April 1 via International Anthem. Among the contributors is Tom Skinner, drummer of the Smile and Sons of Kemet. Today, dePlume has shared the video for the album track “Don’t Forget You’re Precious,” along with the song “The Sounds of My Feet on This Earth Is a Song To Your Spirit.” Find the tracklist and full list of players on the album below. (Pitchfork)


This is a GREAT (!) album that came out this year.


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist, Part 1 of 2*

*The Beatles/George Martin – Pepperland (1968)
The Beatles – Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds (1967)
The Velvet Underground & Nico – Sunday Morning (1967)
The Velvet Underground & Nico – I’m Waiting For the Man (1967)
The Velvet Underground & Nico – Femme Fatale (1967)*

*The Notorious B.I.G – Intro (1994)
The Notorious B.I.G – Things Done Changed (1994)
Aphrodite’s Child – The Four Horsemen (1972)
Area - Gioia e Rivoluzione (1973)
Audience – In the House On the Hill (1971) 


The Beatles/George Martin – Pepperland (1968)*

From the soundtrack of *Yellow Submarine*. While the film was released in 1968, the soundtrack release was delayed until 1969 as to not compete with their 1968 *White Album*. This is one of my favorite short-form (only 2:20 long) symphonic works ever. It’s got a joyful vibe, and is some rather democratic orchestration from *Martin*.







*The Beatles – Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds (1967)*

The third track from *The Beatles’* 1967 album *Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band*. It’s actually a curious bit of psychedelia, with the verses in waltz time, and the choruses in 4/4. The lyrical imagery was inspired by a drawing made by John Lennon’s four year old son *Julian*. That drawing is now owned by *David Gilmour*.

The odd-sounding instrument heard at the beginning of the song was a Lowry organ, played by *Paul McCartney*, heavily treated with studio effects. It also features a drone effect from a tamboura, and electric guitar hooked to a Leslie speaker, both played by *George Harrison*.

*Elton John*’s 1974 cover of *Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds* became a Number One Hit in 1975, and featured *Lennon* on guitar and backing vocals.







*The Velvet Underground & Nico – Sunday Morning (1967)*

Three from the 1967 album *The Velvet Underground & Nico*. This first track, released as a single in 1966, is a rather unusual track to which to lead off an album of this sort, a seeming cross between *The Monkees* worst pop and the best lyrics of *Bob Dylan*. *Sunday Morning* is also not terribly representative of the rest of the album. This song about paranoia features viola, piano, and a prominent celesta part, added in an attempt to create a “hit” song for the album.

This may be the first time I’ve heard *Lou Reed* actually sing without sneering. I like the studio trick of gradually applying reverb to the vocal rather clever.

One cannot talk about this album with out mentioning the iconic cover (a peel-off banana peel) designed by *Andy Warhol*, who was also the group’s manager.







*The Velvet Underground & Nico – I’m Waiting For the Man (1967)*

My late brother loved this album. Its proto-grunge sloppy garage band vibe really was his thing. Me? Well, I’m not a fan of that style of music, and not really a fan of *Lou Reed* either. Sorry, I’m just not impressed with his musical ‘style’. I think he had one great song, *Take a Walk On the Wild Side*, BUT I can see where his edgy songs with controversial lyrical topics, including sadomasochism, drug abuse, prostitution and sexual could have relevance at the time.

But it actually didn’t. This album tanked when released, selling less than 60,000 copies in five years. Retrospectively though, it’s now highly regarded as one of the first “art-rock” albums, influential across several different sub-genres.

So, whilst *The Beatles* were releasing carefully crafted and painstakingly produced albums, *Lou Reed* was foreshadowing a sound that foreshadowed Punk, Goth, and Alt-Rock 10 years ahead of those subgenres.

This song is about trying to score some heroin.







*The Velvet Underground & Nico – Femme Fatale (1967)

Nico* sings lead on this track.

So . . . after listening to the first three tracks, I really don’t connect with the musical aspect, but at least I have a better appreciation of the lyrical content.

FUN FACT: This may be the only album for which the front AND back covers were involved in lawsuits. The iconic Warhol banana on the front had been licensed by the *Warhol Foundation* for use on iPhone and iPad cases and the *Velvet Underground Partnership* sued them over it. That lawsuit was dismissed.

The back cover featured a photo of the band in front of a projected upside-down image of actor *Eric Emerson*. Emerson threatened to sue if he wasn’t paid for the use of his image. *MGM* instead placed black stickers over the albums already printed, and airbrushed him out of subsequent printings.


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Afternoon 10-Song Playlist, Part 2 of 2

The Beatles/George Martin – Pepperland (1968)
The Beatles – Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds (1967)
The Velvet Underground & Nico – Sunday Morning (1967)
The Velvet Underground & Nico – I’m Waiting For the Man (1967)
The Velvet Underground & Nico – Femme Fatale (1967)

The Notorious B.I.G – Intro (1994)*
*The Notorious B.I.G – Things Done Changed (1994)
Aphrodite’s Child – The Four Horsemen (1972)
Area - Gioia e Rivoluzione (1973)
Audience – In the House On the Hill (1971) 


The Notorious B.I.G – Intro (1994)*

And here I am again, attempting to figure out why Rap and Hip Hop are so damned popular.

These two tracks, *Intro* and *Things Done Changed* are the opening tracks to *Notorious B.I.G.*’s 1994 debut album *Ready To Die*, which peaked at Number 15 on the Billboard Albums chart. 23 years after its release it was certified Platinum. A few of the tracks charted.

The album was also the recipient of several lawsuits for the illegal use of samples, which *Bad Boy Records* lost. Subsequent releases of the album are missing several samples originally used. There have been subsequent lawsuits as well since then.

Many of the tracks are autobiographical, drawing from *B.I.G.*’s youthful criminality and drug use.

*DISCLAIMER*: Both of these tracks contain lyrics that would certainly be censored on this site, including the generous use of F-Bombs, MF-Bombs, b*tch, ****, and N****r. Frankly, I hate this, and wouldn’t recommend the album to anyone for this reason.

That said, this opening track is a pretty clever listen, painting some very vivid images through spoken audio clips.







*The Notorious B.I.G – Things Done Changed (1994)*






* 
Aphrodite’s Child – The Four Horsemen (1972)

Aphrodite’s Child* was a Greek pop/rock band, but their third and final album, 666 is considered a progressive and psychedelic concept double-album masterpiece. The most famous member of the band is *Vangelis*, who went on to international fame after the band’s break-up (including an Oscar for the theme for the film *Chariots of Fire*), although bassist/vocalist *Demis Roussos* had a very successful career as well.

*The Four Horsemen* was a hit single for the band, the members of which had already gone their separate ways by the time the album was released.







*Area - Gioia e Rivoluzione (1973)*

This is the lead track from Italian band *Area*’s 1973 album *Arbeit macht frei*. Some really great Prog here.







*Audience – In the House On the Hill (1971) 

The House On the Hill* is the third of five albums released by cult British art rock band *Audience*, although it was their first album released in the US.

Their unique Progressive Rock band was acclaimed by audiences and critics, but they only existed from 1969-1972. They did regroup in 2004 as a live act, which lasted until 2013. They did record a live album during that time.


----------



## Art Rock

*Isildurs Bane: Mind Volume 1 (1997)*

A second attempt to see how the music of this Swedish prog band sits with me. I found their preceding album from 1992 (The Voyage - A Trip To Elsewhere) OK, but not that special. First spin of this one. Sounds better to me.


----------



## SanAntone

Released on May 13th, _12th of June_ is Lyle Lovett's first record in ten years and includes a mix of Lovett’s originals as well as interpretations of songs by Nat King Cole and Dave Frishberg. Lovett co-produced the project with Chuck Ainlay, bringing together his usual sonic mix of country, jazz, folk, and more.






In _12th of June_, Lovett reflects on big changes in his life since becoming a father to twin children in 2017. “One thing I know for sure / is they improve the likes of me,” he sings to a gentle country arrangement with fiddle. He ends the song with some thoughts on mortality. “To these beautiful two children/and to my sweet and tender wife / I will love you three forever / though I fly beyond this life.” (Rolling Stone)


----------



## starthrower

EMI CD 7-99804-2

The bare accompaniment of just guitar and bass on these albums makes for a superb and intimate listening experience. Barney Kessel and Ray Leatherwood on the first album, and Howard Roberts and Red Mitchell on Vol.2


----------



## Rogerx

Strange Days (The Doors album)


----------



## Ingélou

Touchwood with Iain Fraser on fiddle and Christine Hanson on cello.
It was a traditional practice in Scotland in the eighteenth century to have a cello accompany a fiddle and it's coming back into fashion. This is a lithe & vive cd, traditional tunes but with some modern flourishes.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Dokunma Yanarsın (1992)


----------



## Art Rock

Three second spins in a row. All three approved for a third spin later this week.


*Isildurs Bane: Mind Volume 1 (1997)*



*Elbow: Asleep in the Back (2001)*



*Sanguine Hum: Diving Bell (2010)*


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Kendi Kendime (1977)


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Seni Gidi Vurdum Duymaz (1977)


----------



## Malx

Ok its sell out time according to many, I prefer to think of it as Don's tongue in cheek 'pop' album - as far as 'pop' goes these songs are all pretty impressive.
If he did sell out a bit to earn some cash whats so wrong with that - his main body of work still stands the test of time - as indeed does this album if you accept it as what it is.
I do understand that the good Captain is reported to have disowned this album but that was after the event. He must have made it for a reason....maybe the cover pic gives a clue.

*Captain Beefheart - Unconditionally Guaranteed.








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yabetz said:


> Another blast from the past:


Liked the first two Furs' albums a lot, but suddenly one day Butler Rep's voice really started to get on my t**s.


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Bu Gece (1984)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: Two Suns (2009)*

Continuing my exploration of the discography of Bat for Lashes (Natasha Khan). I found her debut Fur and Gold outstanding, now let's see whether she suffered a sophomore slump or not. Second spin. Is it as good as the debut? No, it is not. Is it still good enough to make The List? Possibly yes, but a third spin will be required to make that decision.


*Bent Knee: Land Animal (2017)*

This is their fourth studio album - I love the previous two that I played for the first (and second and third) time the past few weeks. Second spin for this one. Impressive, but as usual a third spin will be needed to make up my mind.


----------



## starthrower

2001 Expanded Edition CD


----------



## Floeddie

*Tom Petty - American Treasure*


----------



## Art Rock

*Maneige: Ni Vent... Ni Nouvelle (1977) *

One of the best albums by French-Canadian prog band Maneige. When I prepared my first version of my list of about 500 favourite pop/rock albums in 2020, this one did not make it, but I made a note "close, maybe give it another try later". Today is later. A good album of instrumental jazz influenced prog - but it does lack that certain extra to make it stand out.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Çek Mustafa Çek (1989)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Macera (1985)


----------



## Art Rock

*Maneige: Les Porches (1975)*

The second album by French Canadian prog rock band Maneige. It is currently their highest rated album at ProgArchives, but in 2020 when I last played it, it did not make my List of 500+ favourite pop/rock albums. Giving it another spin to see whether I changed my mind. This is mostly instrumental jazz-influenced prog, with classical influences as well (Caravan meets Gryphon?), and very, very good. I will play it again in a few days, but it looks like I made the wrong decision in 2020.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Sürgün Acısı (1992)


----------



## pmsummer

HE HAS LEFT US ALONE BUT SHAFTS OF LIGHT SOMETIMES GRACE THE CORNER OF OUR ROOMS
*A Silver Mt. Zion*
_
Constellation_


----------



## Floeddie

*Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Real Deal (2006)*






Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Rogerx

Cameo Dusty Springfield

From my neighbour who threw it in the bin.


----------



## atsizat

Ayten Alpman - Sensiz Olmam (1969) - Turkish Arrangement







Jane Morgan - C'est La Vie, C'est L'amour (1959) - Original


----------



## Philidor




----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Güzel Günler (1985)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mon dieu!


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Yakarım Geceleri (2001)


----------



## OCEANE

Legendary!


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Tezgahtar Nebahat (1991)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Yalancı Ayrılık (1993)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Yeter (1994)


----------



## pianozach

*Monday morning 10-Song Playlist*

*Bruce Springsteen – Thunder Road (1975)
Bruce Springsteen – Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out (1975)
Bruce Springsteen – Night (1975)

Radiohead – Everything In Its Right Place (2000)
Radiohead – Kid A (2000)*
*Radio head – The National Anthem (2000)

Kendrick Lamar – Wesley’s Theory (ft. George Clinton and Thundercat) (2015)
Kendrick Lamar – For Free? (2015)
Kendrick Lamar – King Kunta (2015)

Bob Dylan – Like a Rolling Stone (1965)


Bruce Springsteen – Thunder Road (1975)*

When Springsteen burst on the scene with *Born to Run*, the acclaim was so great I pushed back. The fawning of the music press over him was so over-the-top that the hype completely turned me off. This album is now considered one of the best albums of all time. And I’ve never heard it.

Of course, for some reason the recording of the album had an enormous budget, took over a year to record, and after that a $250,000 promotional campaign pushed it along. Even the cover is iconic, with *Springsteen* leaning on saxophonist Clarence Clemons. The hype, deserved or not, paid off handsomely for Springsteen and the record label; it reached # 3 on the US album charts, and has sold 7X Platinum in the US.

So, other than his hits that played endlessly on the radio at the time, I’m really unfamiliar with his music. None of the folks I hung out with in 1975 listened to *Springsteen*. So, while these tracks were released during my impressionable years, I have no real associations with them, so I can listen to them somewhat objectively. I do think that Springsteen was good at describing his own work: _“Roy Orbison singing Bob Dylan, produced by Spector."_ Honestly, there’s a distinct blue collar Country Music storytelling sensibility to the lyrics, and musically it’s pretty straightforward honky-tonk Rock ‘n’ Roll.

So, here’s the first three tracks.

*Thunder Road* wasn’t released as a single, but got considerable airplay anyway. Nice sax solo at the end.







*Bruce Springsteen – Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out (1975)

Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out* was the second single released from the album. Despite the track getting a lot of radio play, the single stalled at # 83.

One thing I’m enjoying the most on these tracks is the superb old school rock/honky-tonk piano playing of Roy Bittan.






* 
Bruce Springsteen – Night (1975)*

More of the same. This one has an infectious bass groove that drives it, and the track does have a certain Spector Wall-Of-Sound production sound. Again, like the previous tracks, *Springsteen*’s intense vocal delivery and the blue collar lyrics are front and center.







*Radiohead – Everything In Its Right Place (2000)*

The first three tracks off Radiohead’s fourth studio album, *Kid A*. I’ve only recently discovered *Radiohead*, and I’ve liked every song I’ve heard from the random samplings of songs from their nine albums. They’re pretty Progressive Rock in many ways, but it’s more of an Art Rock subgenre, with a dash of Experimentalism and Alt-Rock thrown in

*Take Everything In Its Right Place*, for instance: It’s more about a setting a mood than typical songwriting.







*Radiohead – Kid A (2000)

Kid A* is the title track off the album, of course. Lots of vocoder vocals, and tape loops


----------



## pianozach

*Monday morning 10-Song Playlist

Bruce Springsteen – Thunder Road (1975)
Bruce Springsteen – Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out (1975)
Bruce Springsteen – Night (1975)

Radiohead – Everything In Its Right Place (2000)
Radiohead – Kid A (2000)
Radio head – The National Anthem (2000)*

*Kendrick Lamar – Wesley’s Theory (ft. George Clinton and Thundercat) (2015)
Kendrick Lamar – For Free? (Interlude) (2015)
Kendrick Lamar – King Kunta (2015)

Bob Dylan – Like a Rolling Stone (1965)


Radio head – The National Anthem (2000)*

Third track off *Kid A*, this one, simply put, is creative free jazz (or, at the least, be-bop) noodling by a brass section over a constant drums and bass ostinato groove. But it’s far more hypnotic and creative than a simple explanation like that.







*Kendrick Lamar – Wesley’s Theory (ft. George Clinton and Thundercat) (2015)*

Delving into the world of Rap and Hip Hop again.

So it’s the first three tracks from his 2015 album *To Pimp a Butterfly* (his third, or his sixth album, depending on how you count ‘em)

Man, this is a tough road to like. The first 90 seconds is full of so much profanity that it’s an instant turnoff.

*“Parental Advisory; Explicit Content”* indeed.







*Kendrick Lamar – For Free? (Interlude) (2015)*

And . . . the same with the second track. The first word is the F-Bomb, and it just gets worse after that. I’m not a prude, and I don’t care if people swear, but so much rap seems to be a contest as to who can drop the most “N***”, “MF-er”, and “S*” into a track. For this track, add “D**k”.

It’s funny, though, that there’s some rather interesting Free Jazz (or is that Bebop?) going on in the backing track, including some rather interesting piano work.







*Kendrick Lamar – King Kunta (2015)*

More profanity. It’s so difficult to get past that.

There’s some real deep bass going on, played by *Thundercat*, and the groove and percussive vocal rhythms are fine, but, damn, I just can’t relate.

The song is loosely structured around the character *Kunta Kinte* from *Alex* *Haley*’s novel *Roots*, but *Lamar*’s lyrics never really settle down to a single subject, as he wanders around with many references to many other songs, from *Smooth Criminal* to *We Got the Funk*.

This track made the Top 20 on the *R&B/Hip-Hop* and *Rap* *Billboard* charts.







*Bob Dylan – Like a Rolling Stone (1965)*

From *Dylan*’s 1965 album *Highway 61 Revisited*. As a single the song was revolutionary, both lyrically and musically.

Musically it completed *Dylan*’s transformation from Folk star to Rock star. Lyrically its cynical directness resonated with the public. Because of the 6:00 length of the song, Columbia was reluctant to release it as a single, but an acetate copy was leaked, and the leading New York programming director for the leading Top 40 stations was demanding it.

The song was a Top Ten hit in at least a half dozen countries.

But here's what I find amusing when listening to Dylan right after some Kendrick Lamar; they both use a certain talk/sing delivery.


----------



## SanAntone

> I’m not a prude, and I don’t care if people swear, but so much rap seems to be a contest as to who can drop the most “N***”, “MF-er”, and “S*” into a track. For this track, add “D**k”.


You know, people _do_ talk like that ... even when they are not rapping - which is the point. Oh, and you are something of a prude.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> You know, people _do_ talk like that ... even when they are not rapping - which is the point. Oh, and you are something of a prude.


You made me laugh.

AND if you knew me you wouldn't say that  .


----------



## julia367

Currently I am listening to MR TOUT LE MONDE's song Sunny Day

-The One Submit Team 








One Submit - Submit Your Music to Playlists, Blogs, Radio and Influencers


One Submit is a self-service platform where music artists can submit their music to Spotify playlists, YouTube channel owners, Music bloggers, Radio stations, TikTok influencers and Labels!




www.one-submit.com


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Tedirgin (1993)


----------



## MrTortoise

Patrick Moraz - Out in the Sun


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Böyle Bir Sevmek (1992)


----------



## Selby

pmsummer said:


> HE HAS LEFT US ALONE BUT SHAFTS OF LIGHT SOMETIMES GRACE THE CORNER OF OUR ROOMS
> *A Silver Mt. Zion*
> 
> _Constellation_


This was a period of my life that I listened to this every night.


----------



## Rogerx

Imagine -Eva Cassidy album


----------



## prlj

This has been on repeat for me the last few days...absolute brutally dark folk...performed with more authenticity and passion than just about anything else I've ever heard...


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Katilime Ferman (1987)


----------



## bharbeke

Three incredible albums recently:

Gary Moore - Still Got the Blues
Carrie Underwood - Storyteller
Joe Satriani - Super Colossal


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Yalan Da Olsa (1994)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Mamamoo* - _Red Moon








_


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Cinayet Saati (1994)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Nevroz Ateşi (1992)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

It's Friday and I need some Funk.
Funkadelics: America Eats Its Young. Westbound.


----------



## Shaughnessy

De Dannan: Ballroom - 1987


De Dannan
Alec Finn: Bouzouki, Guitars & Harmonica
Dolores Keane: Vocals
Frankie Gavin: Fiddle, Viola, Flute, Tin Whistle & Piano
Martin O'Connor: Accordion
Johnny (Ringo) McDonnagh: Bodhrán, Bones & Triangles
Caroline Lavelle: Cello & Second Vocals

Musicians
John Faulkner: Guitar & Harmony Vocals
Brian Bourke: Support Vocals


----------



## Shaughnessy

File this one under the category - "You never know when this information will come in handy..."

Tatties n' herrin' is a Scottish dish prepared with salt herring, potatoes, onions, and milk.

Being Irish, I'm in no position to pass judgement on the national dishes of fellow Celts and so I'll say naught...

But few, if any, national dishes, rarely, if ever, merit having tunes written about them and you can't help but wonder what possessed someone to write a tune about salt herring, mashed potatoes, onions, and milk.

If you want to play the tune and sing along (it's insanely catchy) - Here's the lyrics - They're in the public domain -

(Ane, twa, three, fower)

[Verse 1]
Oh, ye Scots wirkin men
Ye've gaen crazy, I fear
Every day ye maun hae
Yer bit beef and yer beer
Little ken ye I nou
Tho ye'll suin come tae learin
That yer natural food
Is but tatties and herrin

[Chorus]
Tatties and herrin
Tatties and herrin
Yer natural food
Is but tatties and herrin

[Verse 2]
Wi a pound in the week
Ye maun fair be content
Ye've aye got ten shillins
For claes and for rent
Twa and six tae pit by
Gin ye need tae be sparin
Aye, and seiven and sixpence
For tatties and herrin

[Chorus]
Tatties and herrin
Tatties and herrin
Aye, seiven and sixpence
For tatties an' herrin

[Verse 3]
Fan the herbour o refuge
Wis first thocht aboot
Aiberdeen and Stanehive
Thay were fair pitten oot
Fan thay heard that the convicts
War gettin best farin
Aye, on guid Buchan tatties
And Peterheid herrin

[Verse 4]
Fan the queen's wantin men
Tae gang fecht wi her foes
It's nae tae the roast beef
Devourers she goes
But awa tae the north
'mongst the brave and the darin
Tae the lads that were brocht up
On tatties and herrin

[Chorus]
Tatties and herrin
Tatties and herrin
Tae the lads that were brocht up
On tatties and herrin
Tatties and herrin
Tatties and herrin
Tae the lads that were brocht up
On tatties and herrin


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Hep Sonradan (1990)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

More Funk!
Funkadelics:One Nation under a Groove. Priority. If there's one Funkadelics album to get it's this one or Maggot Brain imho.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shaughnessy said:


> File this one under the category - "You never know when this information will come in handy..."
> 
> _Tatties n' herrin' is a Scottish dish prepared with salt herring, potatoes, onions, and milk._
> 
> Being Irish, I'm in no position to pass judgement on the national dishes of fellow Celts and so I'll say naught...
> 
> But few, if any, national dishes, rarely, if ever, merit having tunes written about them and you can't help but wonder what possessed someone to write a tune about salt herring, mashed potatoes, onions, and milk.


Exchange the herring for smoked haddock and I think you virtually have Cullen Skink - maybe one of our Scottish fellow-members could elucidate?


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> *Exchange the herring for smoked haddock and I think you virtually have Cullen Skink - maybe one of our Scottish fellow-members could elucidate?*


Who knows when Malx will show up? -  

Cullen skink is a soup, a bit like what the Americans would call a chowder - and to be authentic, you need to use finnan haddie -












whilst with Tatties an' herrin' - the salt herring are cooked on top of the spuds along with the onions -












And then ya have "Hairy tatties" - in which you soak dried salt cod, drain the liquid, boil up the fish and then mash it into the taters which then take on a fibrous texture - Just add mustard - pair it with a Cauld Reekie Stout - and Bob's your uncle.











I had better play another tune less I be guilty of derailing the thread -






This version of "Tatties an' herrin'" is by The Gaugers - If you go to the 1:27 mark, you'll get a fairly good idea why it's probably not a good idea to ever get into a knife-fight with a Scots lass when you see how effortlessly they decapitate the herring.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Gel Hadi Gel (1991)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Yazamadım (1993)


----------



## starthrower

Great version of this classic tune!
Ray Charles - Blues In The Night (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> Who knows when Malx will show up? -
> 
> Cullen skink is a soup, a bit like what the Americans would call a chowder - and to be authentic, you need to use finnan haddie -
> 
> 
> View attachment 171852
> 
> 
> 
> whilst with Tatties an' herrin' - the salt herring are cooked on top of the spuds along with the onions -
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171853
> 
> 
> And then ya have "Hairy tatties" - in which you soak dried salt cod, drain the liquid, boil up the fish and then mash it into the taters which then take on a fibrous texture - Just add mustard - pair it with a Cauld Reekie Stout - and Bob's your uncle.
> View attachment 171856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had better play another tune less I be guilty of derailing the thread -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This version of "Tatties an' herrin'" is by The Gaugers - If you go to the 1:27 mark, you'll get a fairly good idea why it's probably not a good idea to ever get into a knife-fight with a Scots lass when you see how effortlessly they decapitate the herring.


Who knows indeed - I'll try and elucidate (scrabbles for dictionary to make sure what that means) 

A fair number of year ago due to work commitments I used to occasionally stay overnight at the Seafield Arms in Cullen, a converted coaching Inn that goes back to the early 19th century. As you could imagine they they always had Skink on the menu. Based on conversations with staff and people from the area the original Cullen Skink was made with meat rather than fish as an ingredient it was only in the late 19th century when times were tough and the village having a well established haddock smoking industry they had a plentiful supply of a cheap alternative the well known smoked haddock/tatties/onion combo came into being.
Its got to be thick and creamy imo but how authentic that is I couldn't really say.

Sorry for taking the thread well off track and here's a little ditty I'm now playing.

*The Skids - Into the Valley.*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*De Dannan: A Jacket Of Batteries - 1988*


De Dannan
Frankie Gavin: Fiddle, Flute, Piano
Alec Finn: Bouzouki, Guitar, Keyboards
Eleanor Shanley: Vocals
Colm Murphy: Bodhrán
Adele O'Dwyer: Cello
Aidan Coffey: Accordion

Special Guest Musicians
Trevor Hutchinson: Double Bass & Fretless Bass
Jimmy McCarthy: Backing Vocals — "Mandela"
Shaney & Wanda: Backing Vocals — "Mandela"
Padraig Stephens: Percussion — "Mandela"


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *Sorry for taking the thread well off track* and here's a little ditty I'm now playing.


Never apologize, Malx, when smoked fish stops being a subject of interest then we've reached the point where there's nothing left in life but to quietly wait to die...


----------



## Malx

I have a lot of time for Stuart Adamson of the Skids and Big Country - yes they are a local band but also a lot of his sensibilities kind of resonate with me.
I have a respect for someone who justifys his musical choices with comments such as: 
'“Music used to be a thing where working people got together on a Saturday night and played some songs. Someone’d play the guitar or the fiddle or an accordion. No *******’d played the synthesiser.” 

*Big Country - Look Away/ In a Big Country (live in Finland)* worth a watch just to see him interacting with the crowd.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> I have a lot of time for Stuart Adamson of the Skids and Big Country - yes they are a local band but also a lot of his sensibilities kind of resonate with me.
> I have a respect for someone who justifys his musical choices with comments such as:
> '“Music used to be a thing where working people got together on a Saturday night and played some songs. Someone’d play the guitar or the fiddle or an accordion. No *****’d played the synthesiser.”
> 
> *Big Country - Look Away/ In a Big Country (live in Finland)* worth a watch just to see him interacting with the crowd.


Heartbreaking to see his unbridled joy as he interacts with the crowd and to then think of the despair that led him to take his own life.

At the 8:45 mark, he slips on the grass and cuts his hand on something - It also looks as if he might have sprained his wrist trying to break his fall - He then tries to get backstage for a bandage and like most backstage areas, there's never a first-aid kit that's anything other than half empty and so, like the trouper he is, he goes out and bleeds all over his axe until he has to stop a second time, goes backstage, and finally gets a bandage on his palm.


----------



## Malx

Steve Marriott had imo one of the best rock voices ever - this is a live version of the Humble Pie song *'Thirty Days in the Hole'* but credited to a band named* 'Steve Marriotts Packet of Three'* featuring:
Steve Marriott (Guitar & Vocals) Jim Leverton (Bass) Jerry Shirley (Drums).

Nothing fancy just good honest rock.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Layla (1993)


----------



## Shaughnessy

I laugh every time I watch this video and see Marriott doing that rooster strut at the beginning. He was asked to audition for the Stones in 74 to replace Mick Taylor and was Keith Richard's first choice but at the audition, Marriott kept fecking about doing Jagger type moves which eventually just infuriated Mick and he was given the bum's rush. It's a shame really as he would have been able to give them the well-deserved kick in the ar$e they needed mid-70s.

Rory Gallagher, Peter Frampton, Mick Ronson, and Jeff Beck (amongst others) were on the short list - Realistically, none of them would have worked out - Ronnie Wood knew when to step up and when to step back - The others would have bristled at being held back especially Gallagher and Beck - Beck had the added drawback of being so wildly temperamental and quick to anger that he might as well have been Irish.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


>


That must be the US cover!


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> That must be the US cover!


That's the cover for the standard CD remaster from 2001. The special editions including Mobile Fidelity, and the expanded Deluxe Edition use the girl cover.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Jilet Yiyen Kız (2003)

It was released 3 years after his death


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> That must be the US cover!


The story behind the cover is nothing less than skeevy - 

The cover art was created by Bob Seidemann, a friend and former flatmate of Clapton, who is primarily known for his photos of Janis Joplin and the Grateful Dead. In the mid-1990s, in an advertising circular intended to help sell lithographic reprints of the famous album cover, he explained his thinking behind the image.


> I could not get my hands on the image until out of the mist a concept began to emerge. To symbolize the achievement of human creativity and its expression through technology a spaceship was the material object. To carry this new spore into the universe, innocence would be the ideal bearer, a young girl, a girl as young as Shakespeare's Juliet. The spaceship would be the fruit of the tree of knowledge and the girl, the fruit of the tree of life. The spaceship would be made by Mick Milligan, a jeweller at the Royal College of Art. The girl was another matter. If she were too old it would be cheesecake, too young and it would be nothing. The beginning of the transition from girl to woman, that is what I was after. That temporal point, that singular flare of radiant innocence. Where is that girl?


Seidemann wrote that he approached a girl, reported to be 14 years old, on the London Underground, asking her to model for the cover. He eventually met her parents, but she proved to be too old for the effect he wanted. Instead, the model he used was *her younger sister, Mariora Goschen, who was reported to be 11 years old. Goschen recalled that she was coerced into posing for the picture. "My sister said, 'They’ll give you a young horse. Do it!'" She was instead paid £40.*
The image, which Seidemann titled "Blind Faith", became the inspiration for the name of the band itself, which had been unnamed when the artwork was commissioned. According to Seidemann: "It was Eric who elected to not print the name of the band on the cover. The name was instead printed on the wrapper, when the wrapper came off, so did the type." That had been done previously for several other albums.
In America, Atco Records used a cover based on elements from a flyer for the band's Hyde Park concert of 7 June 1969.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Saturday Evening, part 1

Bob Dylan - Tombstone Blues (1965)*
*Bob Dylan - It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (1965)
Kanye West - Dark Fantasy (2010)
Kanye West - Gorgeous (2010)*
*Kanye West - POWER (2010)

The Clash - London Calling (1979)
The Clash - Brand New Cadillac (1979)
The Clash - Jimmy Jazz (1979)
Public Enemy - Countdown To Armageddon (1988)
Public Enemy - Bring The Noise (1988)


Bob Dylan - Tombstone Blues (1965)*

The second and third tracks from *Dylan*’s *Highway 61 Revisited*. *Tombstone Blues* is a knee-boppin’ uptempo Hillbilly tune with a stream-of-consciousness set of lyrics invoking Beethoven, Ma Rainey, John the Baptist, Jack the Ripper and some other anachronistic (and likely metaphorical) characters.

There are some occasional flashes of brilliance from *Mike Bloomberg’s* lead guitar.







*Bob Dylan - It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (1965)*

This one’s mostly a lazy shuffle blues, and pretty damned likeable.







*Kanye West - Dark Fantasy (2010)*

And . . . the first three tracks from *Kanye West*’s 2010 album *My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy*.

Again dipping into the Hip Hop pond, and again listening to music from a man with a repulsive public persona.

All the songs are like a grocery list of songwriters, probably partly due to the use of “samples”

And the song isn’t bad, with West using melody as a compositional element.







*Kanye West - Gorgeous (2010)*

Not as enjoyable as the previous track, mostly ‘cause I’m still, after all these years, not a fan of talking in rhythm over a repetitive backing track. West throws around the N-word, the F-bomb, and a smattering of other curse words and even a reference to his “black balls”. Like I’d want to hear about this kind of crap.

Even the album cover has to be pixilated on most platforms due to the pornographic nature of the artwork.







*Kanye West - POWER (2010)*

This one cracks me due to its sampling of *King Crimson*’s *21st Century Schizoid Man*. I mean, yeah, cool.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Saturday Evening, part 2

Bob Dylan - Tombstone Blues (1965)
Bob Dylan - It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (1965)
Kanye West - Dark Fantasy (2010)
Kanye West - Gorgeous (2010)
Kanye West - POWER (2010)

The Clash - London Calling (1979)
The Clash - Brand New Cadillac (1979)
The Clash - Jimmy Jazz (1979)
Public Enemy - Countdown To Armageddon (1988)
Public Enemy - Bring The Noise (1988)


The Clash - London Calling (1979)*

And a dive into the Punk pond with the third album from *The Clash*, 1979’s *London Calling*. But is this really Punk? The Punk aspects seem to be tempered with some garage rock and New Wave. It’s far more polished than I’d have expected. Well, the vocals from frontman *Joe Strummer* are somewhat sneery, but even those seem a bit more polished than other Punk groups of the time.

So . . . well . . . maybe its sorta post-Punk, if that’s a thing.

This is considered one of the most influential albums of all time.







*The Clash - Brand New Cadillac (1979)*

A straight-ahead cover of a tune originally released by *Vince Taylor and his Playboys* way back in 1959, so it has a rockabilly vibe to it.







*The Clash - Jimmy Jazz (1979)*

And the third track an uptempo Blues track with a full-blown 1950s swing vibe, including some obligatory 1950s saxophone.

The album cover is now also considered to be “iconic”. That’s bassist *Paul Simonon* smashing his Fender Precision Bass on the stage in frustration that the bouncers wouldn’t let the audience stand up out of their seats.







*Public Enemy - Countdown To Armageddon (1988)*

This is just prelude-type track that leads off *It Takes A Nation Of Millions To Hold Us Back* , the second album from *Public Enemy*.

This is considered one of the most influential albums of all time.

I get that I’m not the target audience here. There’s a certain amount of Black empowerment embedded in the lyrics. I get that. I’m excluded from the visceral message that many Rappers and Hip Hop artists are delivering. I’m okay with that.

I’m just surprised that I’ve got both *Kanye West* and *Public Enemy* on this particular playlist, and I’m enjoying the tracks.







*Public Enemy - Bring The Noise (1988)*

The second track off that album is quite the party track, with fun DJ noises sprinkled throughout. The track also contains numerous samples from a diverse host of artists, including *James Brown*, the *Commodores*, and *Funkadelic*.

The lyrics also have a notable metrical complexity, making extensive use of meters such as dactylic hexameter.

I went ahead and previewed the third track as long as I was here, and the lyrics have a remarkable cleverness, especially the use of humor as a tool.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - İyimser Bir Gül (1989)


----------



## Shaughnessy

De Dannan: Half Set in Harlem - 1991


De Dannan
Frankie Gavin
Alec Finn
Eleanor Shanley
Aidan Coffey
Colm Murphy

Guest Musicians
Arty McGlynn, Andy Statman, David Steinberg, Niall Martin, Bill Whelan, Kieran Tourish, Rod McVeigh, Roderic Morris, Richard Nelson, Brook Tayler, Conrad Robinson, Clarissa Robinson, Lucille Oliver, Bambi Jones, Pam Johnston


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Land Animal (2017)*

This is their fourth studio album - I love the previous two that I played for the first (and second and third) time the past few weeks. Third spin for this one. Very good, borderline excellent. A fourth spin it is then some time next week.


----------



## Floeddie

*The Moody Blues - Days of Future Past (1967)*


----------



## atsizat

*Mary Cristy - Non Ce N'est Pas Fini (1973)





*


----------



## atsizat

Anouk Aimee - Besame Mucho


----------



## pianozach

atsizat said:


> Anouk Aimee - Besame Mucho


Yes, I love *Tatiana Eva-Marie*'s vocal on this.


----------



## atsizat

pianozach said:


> Yes, I love *Tatiana Eva-Marie*'s vocal on this.


I discovered this today on Youtube. The name Anouk Aimee was written on Youtube, which is confusing. I thought this was old.


----------



## pianozach

atsizat said:


> I discovered this today on Youtube. The name Anouk Aimee was written on Youtube, which is confusing. I thought this was old.


Yeah, the YouTuber that made the video was making a video tribute _TO_ Anouk Aimee, even though there may or may not even be any link between the song and the celebrity. The title makes it sound as though it's a song _from_ Anouk Aimee. The Youtuber also added that clever *Rachmaninoff* introduction. 

*Tatiana Eva-Marie & Avalon Jazz Band *have a series of very lovely videos up on* Youtube, *posting songs for ten years now. 

* https://www.youtube.com/c/AvalonJazzBandnyc *

They describe themselves as *"**Their music is a mix of French pop, jazz Manouche, Gypsy folklore, and American swing inspired by the 1930s Parisian jazz scene. They are based in Brooklyn, NY."*

She does really channel that style perfectly.

*














But the audio is a great find. I'd not heard of her before this, and love their work.*






While these videos give the appearance of being live performances, I think they may be lipsynched videos. Or maybe not.

Here's one that is _certainly live, so they can do this for real._


----------



## atsizat

*Giorgio Carnini - Besame Mucho (1968)





*


----------



## Shaughnessy

I've been a fan for years - This Charles Trenet tune is superbly well done - vibrant vocals paired with a round of really first-rate soloing done by each member in turn- There's a very nice Grappelli-like violin solo that merits being heard.

This video has been viewed almost 7 million times - Not too shabby a result for this type of music.


----------



## starthrower

2002 Expanded Edition 2 CD

The new 8 disc box is out but I'm sticking with the double CD.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Moving Heart: Moving Hearts - 1981*


Musicians
Christy Moore: Vocals, Guitar & Bodhrán
Dónal Lunny: Danvel-Nelson, Electric Bouzouki, Robinson OBrien, Acoustic Bouzouki, Synthesiser & Vocals
Declan Sinnott: Lead Guitar, Acoustic Guitar & Vocals
Davy Spillane: Uileann Pipes, Low Whistle
Keith Donald: Yamaha Tenor & Soprano Saxaphone, Lafleur, Curved Soprano Saxaphone
Eoghan O'Neill: Bass & Vocals
Brian Calnan: Drums, Percussion


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Dónal Lunny: Dónal Lunny - 1987*


Musicians
Dónal Lunny: Bouzouki, Keyboards
Manus Lunny : Bouzouki
Arty McGlynn : Guitar
Sean Potts : Keyboards, Uillean Pipes
Damian Quinn : Bodhran
Steve White : Percussion


----------



## Floeddie

starthrower said:


> 2002 Expanded Edition 2 CD
> 
> The new 8 disc box is out but I'm sticking with the double CD.


I don't know how I managed to miss out on these folks, but they are a really good listen, a little funk, a little soul, a little blues, a little country. Nice choice!


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> This is Trenet's live version of "La Mer" which was recorded about 15 years after the original 1946 release. It was later completely re-written by Jack Lawrence to an extent in which it bears no resemblance whatsoever to the original Trenet version but nevertheless became a memorable hit for Bobby Darin in 1960 reaching # 6 on the Billboard charts.


I like the somewhat jazzed up Bobby Darin version... figures, no?


----------



## atsizat

Mina - Non Credere (1969)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Moving Hearts: Dark End Of The Street - 1982*


Musicians
Christy Moore: Lead Vocals & Bodhrán
Dónal Lunny: Synthesizer, Nelson Solid Bouzouki & Rototoms
Declan Sinnott: Fender Electric & Lowden Acoustic Guitars and Lead Vocals on "Let Somebody Know"
Davy Spillane: Uileann Pipes, Low Whistle & Percussion Whistle
Keith Donald: Yamigisawa & Yamaha Saxes, & Bass Clarinet
Eoghan O'Neill: Fretted & Fretless Bass & Autocabasa
Matt Kelleghan: Drums


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Dónal Lunny: Coolfin - 1998*


Musicians
Dónal Lunny: Bouzouki, Guitar, Bodhran
Márta Sebestyén: Vocals
Tríona Ní Dhomhnaill: Vocals
Sharon Shannon: Accordion
Eddi Reader: Vocals
Máire Breatnach: Fiddle
Jean Butler: Taps
Nollaig Casey: Fiddle, Viola
Roy Dodds: Percussion
Graham Henderson: Keyboards
John McSherry: Whistle, Uillean Pipes
Ray Fean: Drums
Sean Smyth: Fiddle
Mairead Nesbitt: Fiddle
Fionn Ó Lochlainn: Bass


----------



## fbjim

Richie Hawtin (alias "Plastikman") - Spastik





If there's a techno canon, this is up there near the top.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - O Vahşi At (1991)


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Yangın Gecesi (1991)


----------



## Floeddie

*Robert Fripp: Exposures Disk 8 (Daryl Hall/Vocals)*



The last CD I listened to before sleep were some Bach Violin Sonatas... a few hours later I woke up and listened to this CD for the 1st time. It really was a quantum leap experience, I enjoyed both thoroughly.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Moving Hearts: Live 1983*


Musicians
Dónal Lunny, Declan Sinnott, Davy Spillane, Keith Donald, Matt Kelleghan, Eoghan O'Neill & Mick Hanly


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Andy Irvine — Mozaik: Live from the Powerhouse*


Musicians
Andy Irvine: Vocals, Bouzouki, Mandola, Harmonica
Dónal Lunny: Backing Vocals, Bouzouki, Guitar, Bodhrán
Bruce Molsky: Vocals, Fiddle, 5-String Banjo
Nikola Parov: Gadulka, Gaida, Kaval, Tin Whistle, Clarinet, Guitar, Kalimba
Rens van der Zalm: Backing Vocals, Fiddle, Mandolin, Guitar


----------



## Art Rock

*Willowglass: Willowglass (2005)
Willowglass: Book of Hours (2008)*

Willowglass is actually British solo artist/multi-instrumentalist Andrew Marshall. His music is inspired by the symphonic prog giants of the 70s, but does not sound overly derivative. This is pretty good keyboard driven instrumental prog, especially the Book of Hours album.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Bize Ne Oldu (1994)


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> *Moving Hearts: Live 1983*
> 
> 
> Musicians
> Dónal Lunny, Declan Sinnott, Davy Spillane, Keith Donald, Matt Kelleghan, Eoghan O'Neill & Mick Hanly


Hmm.. Irish Prog, pretty good.


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Beni Tarihle Yargıla (1988)






Edit:

I am adding the lyrics for this one in English






Ahmet Kaya - Beni Tarihle Yargıla şarkı sözleri + İngilizce çevirisi


Ahmet Kaya sanatçısının 'Beni Tarihle Yargıla' şarkısının Türkçe dil




lyricstranslate.com


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - İçerden Çıkan Adam (1988)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Primeval, hard and uncompromising - as original electric blues should be.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Visited an old friend today. A practice to assess my mental health.








I know folks who "can't get" this music. They either hate it or dismiss it completely as not even worthy of an opinion. Some suggest it is silly, or amateurish ... goofy and not to be taken seriously ... strange and unlistenable ... or just plain ol' unlistenable. I wouldn't want to be like those folks.

So every once in a while I take out this Residents album (or one of the others in my collection -- I have quite a few) and give it a spin on my VPI Scoutmaster, just to see what my reaction to it is. As I said, to assess my mental health -- as a measure of my sanity.

I wouldn't want to be like those folks I mentioned above. Apparently I'm not. At least not yet. I visited the sublime and pronounce myself "still sane".


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Ekseption - Ekseption (1969)


----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


>


Peter Haiiiiiiill?


----------



## Floeddie

SONNET CLV said:


> Visited an old friend today. A practice to assess my mental health.
> View attachment 172206
> 
> I know folks who "can't get" this music. They either hate it or dismiss it completely as not even worthy of an opinion. Some suggest it is silly, or amateurish ... goofy and not to be taken seriously ... strange and unlistenable ... or just plain ol' unlistenable. I wouldn't want to be like those folks.
> 
> So every once in a while I take out this Residents album (or one of the others in my collection -- I have quite a few) and give it a spin on my VPI Scoutmaster, just to see what my reaction to it is. As I said, to assess my mental health -- as a measure of my sanity.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be like those folks I mentioned above. Apparently I'm not. At least not yet. I visited the sublime and pronounce myself "still sane".


Your description is fitting...


----------



## haziz




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Moving Heart: The Storm - 1985*


Musicians
Davy Spillane: Uilleann Pipes & Low Whistle
Declan Masterson: Uilleann Pipes
Keith Donald: Soprano And Alto Sax & Bass Clarinet
Noel Ecdes: Percussion
Matt Kelleghan: Drums
Eoghan O'Neill: Bass
Dónal Lunny: Bouzouki, Systhesiser & Bodhrán
Greg Boland: Guitar


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Andy Irvine — Mozaik: Changing Trains - 2007

*

Musicians
Andy Irvine: Vocal, Bouzouki, Mandola, Harmonica
Bruce Molsky: Vocal, Fiddle, Guitar, Banjo
Dónal Lunny: Vocal, Bouzouki, Guitar, BodhráL
Rens van der Zalm: Fiddle, Guitar, Mandolin, Oud, Low Whistle
Nikola Parov: Kaval, Gaida, Gadulka, Guitar, Whistle, Percussion, Nyckelharpa
Special Guest:
Liam O'Flynn: Uilleann Pipes, Whistle


----------



## Floeddie

*Jeff Beal, Composer: Jesse Stone - The Ultimate Collection (2016)*


----------



## atsizat

*Yaşar Güvenir - Sensiz Saadet Neymiş (1968)*


----------



## atsizat

*Füsun Önal - Oh Olsun (1973)*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Since, my homeowners insurance went up $600....
Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention: "We're only in it for the Money". Rykodisc.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Soulfly \m/


----------



## atsizat

*Zeki Müren - Mihrabım Diyerek (1989)*






Edit: I corrected the release date.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## atsizat

*Nil Burak - Sen De Başını Alıp Gitme (1989)*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Will doing some pruning of the bamboo...
Rolling Stones: Tataoo You. Rolling Stones Records. Playing it loud.


----------



## Rogerx

Come Dance with Me! is an album by vocalist Frank Sinatra, released in 1959


----------



## atsizat

*Zeki Müren - Şimdi Uzaklardasın (1989)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Moving Hearts: Live in Dublin - 2008*


Musicians
Davy Spillane: Uilleann Pipes and Low Whistle
Keith Donald: Saxophone and Bass Clarinet
Kevin Glackin: Fiddle
Dónal Lunny: Bazouki and Baritone Guitar
Anto Drennan: Electric Guitar
Graham Henderson: Keyboards
Eoghan O'Neill: Bass
Matt Kelleghan: Drums
Noel Eccles: Percussion


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: Patrick Street - 1986*


Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: fiddle
Jackie Daly: button accordion
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, harmonica, mandolin, vocals
Arty McGlynn: guitar


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Jay




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: No. 2 Patrick Street - 1988*


Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: fiddle, backing vocal
Jackie Daly: button accordion, backing vocal
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, harmonica, mandola, mandolin, vocals
Arty McGlynn: guitar


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Finbar Furey & Bob Stewart: Tomorrow We Part - 1976*


Musicians
Finbar Furey: Uilleann Pipes & Whistles
Bob Stewart: Psaltery, Cittern & Guitar
George Furey: Guitar, bodhràn & Cittern
Stuart Gordon: Fiddle & bodhràn


----------



## atsizat

Neşet Ertaş - Yazımı Kışa Çevirdin






Neşet Ertaş - Gönül Dağı


----------



## Floeddie

Willie Nelson - That's Life (2021)





This is the third album of Willie Nelson performing his take on Standards that I have in my CD Collection.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## pmsummer

THE FROZEN BORDERLINE
1968-1970
_The Marble Index_ and _Desert Shore_, with outtakes and alternates
*Nico*
John Cale - arranger
_
Elektra/Warner Bros. - Rhino_


----------



## atsizat

Neşet Ertaş - Evvelim Sen Oldun (2000)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: Irish Times - 1990*


Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: fiddle
Jackie Daly: accordion
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, harmonica, mandolin, vocals
Arty McGlynn: guitar

Musicians
James Kelly: fiddle
Declan Masterson: keyboards, uilleann pipes, low whistle
Gerry O'Beirne: guitars, vocals
Bill Whelan: keyboards


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Silly Wizard: Silly Wizard - 1976*


Silly Wizard
Johnny Cunningham: fiddle, viola, mandolin
Gordon Jones: vocals, guitar, bouzouki, autoharp, bodhrán
Bob Thomas: guitar, mandolin, dulcimer, concertina
Andy Stewart: vocals, tenor banjo, mandolin
Alistair Donaldson: bass, flute, organ
Freeland Barbour: accordion, bouzouki, whistle, keyboards


----------



## atsizat

Deniz Toprak - Yazımı Kışa Çevirdin


----------



## atsizat

Nirgül - Yazımı Kışa Çevirdin


----------



## prlj

"even a stopped clock is right twice a day....." 

Can't believe it's been about 30 years since this came out!!!


----------



## Malx

A classic live album.
*Live at Leeds - The Who








*


----------



## Malx

*Black Sabbath, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath.*
If the middle word of the album title gets removed replace it with 'sanguinary' . Oh and its a sanguinary good album!


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Monday Afternoon, Part 1 of 2*

* 
Public Enemy - Don't Believe The Hype (1988)

The Rolling Stones – Rocks Off (1972)
The Rolling Stones – Rip This Joint (1972)
The Rolling Stones – Shake Your Hips (1972)

Aretha Franklin – Respect (1967)*
*Aretha Franklin – Drown In My Own Tears (1967)
Aretha Franklin - I Never Loved A Man (The Way I Love You)

Michael Jackson - Wanna Be Startin' Somethin' 
Michael Jackson - Baby Be Mine
Michael Jackson - The Girl Is Mine (ft. Paul McCartney)


Public Enemy - Don't Believe The Hype (1988)*

Some leftover *Public Enemy* from my last playlist. A hypnotic looping backing track in a slow 4, with an occasional squeal sound on the ‘&’ of 3.

This is the second single to be released from their second album, *It Takes a Nation of Millions To Hold Us Back*, where it’s the third track.

I cannot help but think of Homer Simpson yelling *“Doh!”*, every time these guys yell *“Don’t”*.

Lyrically it’s a song about themselves, as well as a laundry list of political issues. I chuckle when they give a comparative shout-out to *Coltrane*, as if there were really some sort of real connection between he and them.

The *Wikipedia* entry lists the genre for this track as *“Political Hip Hop”*, as if to underscore my lack of understanding of urban musical genres. This sounds way more like Rap to me.

This is a good time to mention that it’s a rather usual thing for songs to have a multitude of songwriting credits, and several samples. For *Don’t Believe the Hype* the credits look like this:

*Carlton “Chuck D” Ridenhour, Eric “Vietnam” Sadler, Hank Shocklee, *and* William “Flavor Flav” Drayton. (Chuck D *and* Flavor Flav *are the two founding members* Public Enemy.)

And* it *“Contains Samples of”:

Synthetic Substitution* by *Melvin Bless
Escape-ism* and *I Got Ants In My Pants* by *James Brown
Silly Rabbit, Trix Are for Kids* by *The Trix Rabbit and The Trix Kids
Fugitive* by *Whodini
Catch a Groove* by *Juice
Do the Funky Penguin (Live)* by *Rufus Thomas*

And, you know, using samples is part of the art form of *Rap* and *Hip Hop*, and while some may consider this a lack of creativity, it actually shows a great deal of it. The clever uses of all these older songs is, in some ways, quite a tribute to the artists that have been sampled.

These samples can be a single sound, or a guitar lick, a vocal blip, or anything else that could conceivably be recognized as being from another artist’s work, but they’re often altered. For instance, I’m not sure what they’re even using from *James* *Brown*’s *I Got Ants In My Pants*, although it could be the bass and guitar slowed down. But they give credit to the artists anyway, and that’s fine.

I’m impressed with how often *James Brown* gets sampled on the album. Yeah, *James Brown*, the Godfather of Soul.







*The Rolling Stones – Rocks Off (1972)*

OK, again, I was never really a fan of *The Stones*, but there’s no question that they were popular, influential, and a kickbutt live band.

Here’s the first three tracks off their 1972 double-LP *Exile On Main Street*.

Critic Jason Ankeny claims that *Rocks Off* _"perfectly sets the mood for what's to follow – murky, gritty, and menacingly raw, its strung-out incoherence captures the record's debauched brilliance with marble-mouthed eloquence.”_

Some critics weren’t all that kind to the album when it was released, but nowadays it’s viewed by many critics as the *Rolling Stones'* best work. The album displays a rather surprising diversity of straight-ahead rock and roll, probably due to its incorporation of blues, rockabilly, honky-tonk, country, and 50s rock styles, mostly played in a more modern style for the time.

The infamous producer *Allen Klein* (from ABKCO) sued the *Stones* for breech of settlement, and collects royalties for five of the songs on the album.







*The Rolling Stones – Rip This Joint (1972)*

A frenetic rockabilly number that foreshadows some of the Punk movement years later.

This also features *Nicky Hopkins* on keys, and *Bobby Keys* on sax.







*The Rolling Stones – Shake Your Hips (1972)*

A standard 50s-sounding Blues rocker, written by *Slim Harpo, *a blues musician from Louisiana that sang, wrote songs, played guitar, and was considered a master harmonica player.







*Aretha Franklin – Respect (1967)

Aretha Franklin*’s 1967 album* I Never Loved a Man the Way I Love You, *her tenth, also received mixed reviews when it was released, but is now considered one of the greatest and most influential albums of all time.

Here’s the first three tracks from that groundbreaking album.

Of course, the opening track, *Respect*, Hit number One on the charts and became a signature song for her. It also helped make the album a breakthrough for her.

The song itself is actually a cover from *Otis Redding’s* 1965 album *Otis Blue/Otis Sings Soul*, and, although *Redding* has credit for writing the song, he merely re-wrote a song brought to him by Speedo Sims, who probably didn’t write it either.


----------



## pianozach

*10-Song Playlist for a Monday Afternoon, Part 2 of 2


Public Enemy - Don't Believe The Hype (1988)

The Rolling Stones – Rocks Off (1972)
The Rolling Stones – Rip This Joint (1972)
The Rolling Stones – Shake Your Hips (1972)

Aretha Franklin – Respect (1967)
Aretha Franklin – Drown In My Own Tears (1967)*
*Aretha Franklin - I Never Loved A Man (The Way I Love You)

Michael Jackson - Wanna Be Startin' Somethin' 
Michael Jackson - Baby Be Mine
Michael Jackson - The Girl Is Mine (ft. Paul McCartney)

*
*Aretha Franklin – Drown In My Own Tears (1967)*

This *Henry Glover* song is probably best known for a version released by *Ray Charles* in 1956, although it was first recorded by *Lula Reed* in 1951, reaching Number Five on the US Billboard R&B Chart.







*Aretha Franklin - I Never Loved A Man (The Way I Love You)*

Surprisingly, this powerful blues wailer was *Franklin*’s first big hit, prior to being overshadowed by *Respect*, when it was also released as a single. She’s also playing piano on the track

The album was her first for Atlantic Records, after releasing nine albums for Columbia. *I Never Loved a Man* was the third (and title) track on the album. The song reached Number One on the R&B charts, and Number Nine on the Billboard Hot 100.







*Michael Jackson - Wanna Be Startin' Somethin' *

The first three tracks from *Jackson’s* 1982 album, *Thriller*, a number One album in the US and the UK.

While the title track, *Beat It*, and *Billie Jean* were the runaway hits from the album, *Jackson* succeeded in making an album where practically every song is a killer. *Thriller* is *THE BEST SELLING ALBUM OF ALL TIME*. *Still*.

Seven songs from the album were released as singles, all reaching the Top Ten, including *Wanna Be Startin’ Somethin’*, the fourth single released from the album, giving *Jackson* his fourth Top Ten Hit in a row.

Oddly enough, *Jackson’s* song was originally recorded, and unused, for his 1978 Off the Wall album, but re-recorded in 1982.

The song was the subject of a copyright lawsuit in 2009, after singer *Rihanna* sampled part of the song for her 2007 Hit single *Don’t Stop the Music*. As it turns out, *Jackson* had “borrowed” a line (the _"mama-say mama-sa mama-coo-sa"_ hook) from Cameroonian musician *Manu Dibango* 1972 single *Soul Mikasso*.






* 
Michael Jackson - Baby Be Mine*

Second track from *Thriller*. This is as good a time as any to mention the contribution of *Quincy Jones* to *Jackson’s* music. He was likely as important to *Jackson’s* success as *George Martin* was to the *Beatles’*.







*Michael Jackson - The Girl Is Mine (ft. Paul McCartney)*

Surprisingly, this duet was the first single released from the album. The song was a hit despite some rather harsh criticism, labeling the song sappy, schmaltzy, silly, goofy, lacking substance, and attempt to pander to a white pop audience. This song would be the third collaboration between the two.

*The Girl Is Mine* is somewhat of an anomaly on this album; sure, it’s a smooth jazz/funk track, much like the previous track, although even smoother and far more laid back. But given the other tracks on the album, this track seems almost out of place. Then again, it’s a nice calm cup of tea in an elevator. And it’s a lovely pop song, with two stellar vocalists singing some of their sweetest croonings ever.

Listen for the impossibly low note *Paul* *McCartney* hits at 2:43.






* 

*


----------



## prlj

Malx said:


> A classic live album.
> *Live at Leeds - The Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh heck yeah!!! I may have to put this on tonight, too!


----------



## Floeddie

errata


----------



## Tero




----------



## starthrower




----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


>


I too have been listening to this box when I'm driving. Always been one of my favorite Miles's band.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: All in Good Time - 1993*


Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: fiddle
Jackie Daly: button accordion
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, harmonica, mandolin, vocals
Arty McGlynn: guitar

Musicians
Bill Whelan: keyboards, backing vocals


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Silly Wizard: Caledonia's Hardy Sons - 1978*


Silly Wizard
Andy Stewart: Lead Vocals, Tenor Banjo, Mandola, Mandolin
Bob Thomas: Guitar, Mandola
Gordon Jones: Guitar, Bodhrán, Bouzouki, Mandola, Vocals
Johnny Cunningham: Fiddle, Viola, Mandolin, Mandola, Bouzouki, Vocals
Martin Hadden: Bass, Harmonium, Vocals
Phil Cunningham: Accordian, Whistle, Harmonium, Synthesiser, Vocals


----------



## Art Rock

*Willowglass: The Dream Harbour (2013)*

The third studio album of Willowglass, a project of British artist/multi-instrumentalist Andrew Marshall. I liked the self-titled debut album (2005) a lot, and its follow-up Book of Hours (2008) even better. One more to go then, as The Dream Harbour is so far their last album. First spin. Once more we have high class instrumental prog heavily influenced by the giants of the seventies (like Genesis, Camel and Gryphon).


----------



## SanAntone

Delving into this 20CD Bear Family box set which just arrived yesterday.

*At the Louisiana Hayride Tonight*











Having been born and grown up in Shreveport, LA, the Louisiana Hayride was a well-known institution. This (as is the case for all Bear Family boxes) collection is fantastically produced with a large collection of songs and artists who run the gamut from Hank Williams to lesser known country artists from the 40s, 50s, and 60s. 

Also included is a 200+ page hardbound book with the history of the Hayride as well as well-researched discographical information of all the recordings and artists.

The KWKH Louisiana Hayride was something of a "farm club" for the WSM Opry featuring many of the same artists both before and after their Opry appearances.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> *Willowglass: The Dream Harbour (2013)*
> 
> The third studio album of Willowglass, a project of British artist/multi-instrumentalist Andrew Marshall. I liked the self-titled debut album (2005) a lot, and its follow-up Book of Hours (2008) even better. One more to go then, as The Dream Harbour is so far their last album. First spin. Once more we have high class instrumental prog heavily influenced by the giants of the seventies (like Genesis, Camel and Gryphon).


What a fabulous album cover!


----------



## Luchesi

I saw this in a list of favorite songs and I wondered if it would still have the same emotional effect on me after all these years. It does. The ending is very well done and hasn't gotten old (for me).


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Elektro Şok (1993)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes - _Relayer_ (1974).​
Got mixed reviews (still does) but this is in my top three or four studio albums by the band. It was the first Yes album I bought despite being repeatedly warned that it wasn't a good starting point at all. Apart from the pastoral _To Be Over _which closed the album it was probably their most angular work and I liked its tautness and an almost jazz-like application of control after the aimless longueurs which made much of _Tales from Topographic Oceans _such a frustrating listening experience. _Relayer_ had a similar structure to _Close to the Edge_ (one side-long track and two tracks sharing the other side) so I've always tended to think of it as the latter's more enigmatic sibling. Also the _Relayer _cover is my favourite Roger Dean artwork.


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> Yes - _Relayer_ (1974).​
> Got mixed reviews (still does) but this is in my top three or four studio albums by the band. It was the first Yes album I bought despite being repeatedly warned that it wasn't a good starting point at all. Apart from the pastoral _To Be Over _which closed the album it was probably their most angular work and I liked its tautness and an almost jazz-like application of control after the aimless longueurs which made much of _Tales from Topographic Oceans _such a frustrating listening experience. _Relayer_ had a similar structure to _Close to the Edge_ (one side-long track and two tracks sharing the other side) so I've always tended to think of it as the latter's more enigmatic sibling. Also the _Relayer _cover is my favourite Roger Dean artwork.


It's "in my top three or four studio albums by the band" as well.


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> Yes - _Relayer_ (1974).​
> Got mixed reviews (still does) but this is in my top three or four studio albums by the band. It was the first Yes album I bought despite being repeatedly warned that it wasn't a good starting point at all. Apart from the pastoral _To Be Over _which closed the album it was probably their most angular work and I liked its tautness and an almost jazz-like application of control after the aimless longueurs which made much of _Tales from Topographic Oceans _such a frustrating listening experience. _Relayer_ had a similar structure to _Close to the Edge_ (one side-long track and two tracks sharing the other side) so I've always tended to think of it as the latter's more enigmatic sibling. Also the _Relayer _cover is my favourite Roger Dean artwork.


This is a vintage '75 live performance of "The Gates of Dawn" which was the A -side of the album - It's definitely worth a watch and goes a long ways towards restoring any lost faith that anyone may have had upon its initial release.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

*Yes | Tales from Topographic Oceans*


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Tıka Basa Pastırma (1992)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shaughnessy said:


> This is a vintage '75 live performance of "The Gates of Dawn" which was the A -side of the album - It's definitely worth a watch and goes a long ways towards restoring any lost faith that anyone may have had upon its initial release.


Thanks - I wasn't aware that any footage of _The Gates of Delirium_ existed.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: Corner Boys - 1996*


Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: fiddle
Jackie Daly: accordion
Ged Foley: guitar, Northumbrian smallpipes
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, harmonica, mandolin, vocals


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Silly Wizard: So Many Partings - 1979*


Silly Wizard
Andy Stewart: lead vocals, tenor banjo
Phil Cunningham: accordion, tin whistles, Overton low D whistle, Moog synthesizer, string synthesiser, acoustic and electric pianos, vocals
Martin Hadden: electric bass, harmonium, guitar
Gordon Jones: guitar, mandola, bodhrán
John Cunningham: fiddles, vocals


----------



## Art Rock

*Maneige: Les Porches (1975)*

The second album by French Canadian prog rock band Maneige. It is currently their highest rated album at ProgArchives, but in 2020 when I last played it, it did not make my List of 500+ favourite pop/rock albums. Gave it another spin to see whether I changed my mind last month. This is mostly instrumental jazz-influenced prog, with classical influences as well (Caravan meets Gryphon?), and very, very good. Another spin today. OK, I was wrong to snub this one for my List - rectified.


----------



## Ingélou

Kevin Burke - he's got such life & heart in his playing. It lifts my spirit.
Tuttle's Reel - The Bunch of Green Rushes - Maids of Mitchelstown.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I suddenly got a kick out of Jefferson Airplane from the 60's


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Tut Ki Gecedir (1987)


----------



## Red Terror

Otherwordly music. Ligeti would have loved it.


----------



## bharbeke

Two more albums with impeccable singing and playing:

Tempted - Marty Stuart
Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## atsizat

Sandy Posey - In Your Green Eyes (1968)


----------



## SanAntone

*Iris Dement | The Trackless Woods (2015)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: Made in Cork - 1997*


Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: fiddle
Jackie Daly: accordion
Ged Foley: guitar, backing vocals
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, harmonica, mandolin, vocals


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Silly Wizard: Wild and Beautiful - 1981*


Silly Wizard
Phil Cunningham: Whistles, Accordion, Vocals, Keyboards
Martin Hadden: Guitar, Keyboards, Bass
Gordon Jones: Acoustic Guitar, Bodhrán
Andy M. Stewart: Lead vocals, Tenor Banjo, Whistle

Musicians
Dougie MacLean: Fiddle
Roy Ashby: Drums


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Bu Gala Daşlı Gala (1987)


----------



## Rogerx

Olivia Newton-John - Have You Never Been Mellow


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: Live From Patrick Street - 1999*

Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: fiddle
Jackie Daly: accordion
Ged Foley: fiddle, guitar
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, harmonica, hurdy-gurdy, mandolin, vocals


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Silly Wizard: Kiss The Tears Away - 1983*


Silly Wizard
Phil Cunningham: accordion, whistles, keyboards, mandola, classical guitar, acoustic guitar, vocals
Gordon Jones: acoustic guitar, bodhrán
Martin Hadden: bass, fretless bass, acoustic guitar, string synthesiser
Andy M. Stewart: lead vocals, tenor banjo


----------



## Aerobat

This afternoon's light accompaniment to some report writing for a client:

The album "Once" by Nightwish.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Paul Desmond, Emily

I was playing this. When I came out of my listening room, my wife asked, "Was that you playing?" Wow, my wife thinks I sound like Paul Desmond when I'm playing my sax. I'm walking on a cloud right now.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Shaughnessy

Manxfeeder said:


> Paul Desmond, Emily
> 
> I was playing this. When I came out of my listening room, my wife asked, "Was that you playing?" Wow,* my wife thinks I sound like Paul Desmond *when I'm playing my sax. I'm walking on a cloud right now.
> 
> View attachment 172624


Another thought to keep you "walking on a cloud" - She didn't say that she thinks you _look_ like Paul Desmond - Would have been kind of hard to put a positive spin on that one...


----------



## atsizat

*Ahmet Kaya - Beni Vur (1995)*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## bharbeke

Dolly Parton, Linda Ronstadt, Emmylou Harris - Trio
Garth Brooks - Triple Live
Darius Rucker - True Believers

Great Saturday tunes!


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: Street Life - 2002*


Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: fiddle
Jackie Daly: accordion
Ged Foley: fiddle, guitar
Andy Irvine: bouzouki, harmonica, hurdy-gurdy, mandolin, vocals

Musicians
Matt McElroy: Banjo (Track: 5)
Bruce Molsky: Fiddle (Track: 5)
Steve Cooney: Percussion (Track: 3)
Bernie Nau: Piano (Track: 3)
Gay Dalzell: Vocals (Tracks: 4, 6, 9)
Cal Scott: Alto Horn, Cornet (Tracks: 4, 6, 9)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Silly Wizard: Live In America - 1985*


Silly Wizard
Johnny Cunningham: fiddle
Phil Cunningham: accordion, guitar, harmonium, keyboards, mandola, piano, Synthesizer, vocals, Whistle
Martin Hadden: bass, fretless bass, guitar, harmonium, piano, synthesizer, vocals
Gordon Jones: bodhrán , guitar, mandola, vocals
Andy M. Stewart: mandolin, tenor banjo, vocals, whistle


----------



## N Fowleri

Tone Poems: The Sounds of the Great Vintage Guitars & Mandolins
David Grisman, Tony Rice
Label: Acoustic Disc


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Art Rock

*Elbow: Asleep in the Back (2001)*

The debut album of this British rock band, one of the acts on my shortlist to get to know better. Third spin. A very good first effort with excellent songs (especially Powder Blue). It did take three spins, but this is a cracker of an album. On my list of favourites it goes. Looking forward to exploring more of this band.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## pmsummer

THE INVISIBLE LIGHT
_Acoustic Space_
*T Bone Burnett*
Jay Bellerose
Keefus Ciancia
_
Verve Forecast_


----------



## pmsummer

THE INVISIBLE LIGHT
_Spells_
*T Bone Burnett*
Jay Bellerose
Keefus Ciancia
_
Verve Forecast_


----------



## N Fowleri

Warning: This album is only intended for advanced listeners.








Best Live or Live 1 (2001)
Huun-Huur-Tu
Label: Jaro Medien GmbH


----------



## N Fowleri

Album: Kazakhstan: maitres de la dombra du karatau
Main Artist: Maitres de la Dombra
Label: Buda Musique


----------



## pianozach

Gari Gari


----------



## Rogerx

Five Live
George Michael & Queen George Michael & Queen Lisa Stansfield


----------



## Art Rock

*Bon Iver: For Emma, Forever Ago (2007) *

American indie folk band Bon Iver is another band that has been on my "to check out" list for a while, based on a handful songs I heard. This the third spin of their debut album_._ It confirms my feelings after the first two spins - this is an excellent album. When I played this album before, I wondered why the last track (_re: Stacks_) sounded so familiar, so I did a bit of digging today. Turns out it was used in one of the most moving scenes of one of my favourite TV series, House M.D...Like Elbow's debut album yesterday, it gets added to my list of favourite pop/rock albums.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Street: On the Fly - 2007*


Patrick Street
Kevin Burke: Fiddle
John Carty: Fiddle, Flute, Banjo
Ged Foley: Guitar, Vocal
Andy Irvine: Mandolin, Mandola, Bouzouki, Harmonica, Vocal

Musicians
Jackie Daly: Accordeon on Tracks 11 & 12
Brendan Hearty: Harmonium on Track 11


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Silly Wizard: Golden Golden - 1985*


Silly Wizard
Johnny Cunningham: fiddle
Phil Cunningham: accordion, guitar, harmonium, keyboards, mandola, piano, Synthesizer, Vocals, Whistle
Martin Hadden: bass, fretless bass, guitar, harmonium, piano, synthesizer, vocals
Gordon Jones: bodhrán, guitar, mandola, vocals
Andy M. Stewart: mandolin, tenor banjo, vocals, whistle


----------



## atsizat

*Nazan Öncel - Gidelim Buralardan (1995)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: Diving Bell (2010)*

Another act on my "to check out" list. Sanguine Hum are a British Neo Prog band. This is their debut album - third spin. Pretty good for that genre (especially the song Nothing Between Us), but not as good as its top acts (Fish-era Marillion, IQ, Arena, Pendragon), and falling short of the level required to make my personal list of favourite albums. I have a few more albums by this band lined up - apparently they peaked with their fifth album A Trace of Memory (2020).


*Willowglass: The Dream Harbour (2013)*

The third studio album of Willowglass, a project of British artist/multi-instrumentalist Andrew Marshall. I liked the self-titled debut album (2005) a lot, and its follow-up Book of Hours (2008) even better. One more to go then, as The Dream Harbour is so far their last album. Third spin. Once more we have high class instrumental prog, heavily influenced by the giants of the seventies (like Genesis, Camel and to some extent Gryphon), such as in the stunning epic A House Of Cards (2 parts, 30 minutes), and the beautiful title song. The shorter pieces are worthwhile as well, especially the Spanish guitar track Interlude No. 2. Like their second album, this will be added to my list of favourite pop/rock albums.


----------



## Malx

*Stevie Wonder, Innervisions (1973).*
An album I loved back in the day, but didn't really tell my mates.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Latest Mayhem EP from last year. Chasing away romantic classical and happy latino music. Effective


----------



## NoCoPilot

"Tuku" was a master of a style he pioneered, now called simply "Tuku music." It involves cross rhythms and a driving beat that is subtle but infectious. This album, his last, was a tribute to his son, Sam, who died in a car accident two years earlier. As one reviewer said, "Tuku was the only singer who could make me smile and cry at the same time."


----------



## atsizat

*Nazan Öncel - Hani Böyle Olmazdık (1991)*


----------



## atsizat

*Nazan Öncel - Gitme Kal Bu Şehirde (1991)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Christy Moore: Prosperous - 1970*


Musicians
Christy Moore: Vocals and Guitar
Dónal Lunny: Guitars, Bouzouki, and Bottle Neck Bouzouki
Liam Og O'Flynn: Uilleann Pipes and Whistle
Andy Irvine Mandolin and Mouth Organ
Clive Collins: Fiddle
Dave Bland: Concertina
Kevin Conneff: Bodhràn


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Andy Irvine & Paul Brady - 1976*


Musicians
Andy Irvine: Vocals, Mandolin, Mandola, Bouzouki, Hurdy-Gurdy & Harmonica
Paul Brady: Vocal, Guitar, Harmonium, Mandolin, Whistle, Cittern, Bouzouki & Backing Vocals
Donal Lunny: Bouzouki, Guitar, Bodhrán & Backing Vocals
Kevin Burke: Fiddle


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

Anyone have a clue as to what the difference might be between "Current Listening - Anything Goes" and "Non-Classical I'm Currently Listening to..."?

Any interest in making one a pure "video channel" and the other reserved for album covers, Spotify playlists, and the occasional video which is posted in response to a specific post?


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> Anyone have a clue as to what the difference might be between "Current Listening - Anything Goes" and "Non-Classical I'm Currently Listening to..."?
> 
> Any interest in making one a pure "video channel" and the other reserved for album covers, Spotify playlists, and the occasional video which is posted in response to a specific post?


It's a difficult call to decide where it all goes. I will support such a move, so that's my thoughts on the subject. I always appreciate a Spotify or other Streaming Source thread added to any post.

I thought about setting up a "Worldwide Prog Thread I'm Listening" To thread, since I've noticed that we North Americans are not as well versed in Prog as listened to by our European counterparts and vice versa. I hear Jazz and Metal as well as Classical influences in prog as well. My son is a seeker on progarchives.com and he has found works done by competent performers/composers in Asia as well as Western Civilization (North America & Europe). I don't know if there is any demand for it, however.


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> Anyone have a clue as to what the difference might be between "Current Listening - Anything Goes" and "Non-Classical I'm Currently Listening to..."?
> 
> Any interest in making one a pure "video channel" and the other reserved for album covers, Spotify playlists, and the occasional video which is posted in response to a specific post?


Too late.

They are what they are, and evolved as they did.


----------



## SanAntone

I wish Spotify would have the original releases as well as the "Deluxe" versions. When I want to listen to groups like The Kinks I create playlists of the albums I am interested in but in their original format.


----------



## SanAntone

Shaughnessy said:


> Anyone have a clue as to what the difference might be between "Current Listening - Anything Goes" and "Non-Classical I'm Currently Listening to..."?
> 
> Any interest in making one a pure "video channel" and the other reserved for album covers, Spotify playlists, and the occasional video which is posted in response to a specific post?


I once suggested having one listening thread where people would post anything, classical or non-classical. But the idea was not embraced by the majority. Along the way I discovered that old thread, and it was resurrected.

I use it for genre-bending records I am listening to, i.e. those which blur the boundary between one non-classical genre and classical.

I still would prefer one thread for all of our listening.


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Too late.
> 
> They are what they are, and evolved as they did.





SanAntone said:


> I once suggested having one listening thread where people would post anything, classical or non-classical. But the idea was not embraced by the majority. Along the way I discovered that old thread, and it was resurrected.
> 
> I use it for genre-bending records I am listening to, i.e. those which blur the boundary between one non-classical genre and classical.
> 
> I still would prefer one thread for all of our listening.


My thanks for both replies - They greatly helped to put things in perspective - When I'm not stuck in neutral, I've been driving in reverse - I need to shift into forward gear.


----------



## Shaughnessy

International Submarine Band - Safe at Home - 1968


Gram Parsons – lead vocal, rhythm guitar
Bob Buchanan – rhythm guitar, harmony vocal
Jon Corneal – drums, harmony vocal
John Nuese – lead guitar
Earl "Les" Ball – piano
Chris Ethridge – bass guitar
Suzi Jane Hokom – producer, harmony vocal on "Do You Know How It Feels to Be Lonesome"
Jay Dee Maness – pedal steel guitar
Joe Osborn – bass guitar on "Blue Eyes" and "Luxury Liner"


----------



## atsizat

*Nazan Öncel - Ağla Erkeğim Ağla (1991)*


----------



## atsizat

*Nazan Öncel - Geceler Kara Tren (1994)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Isildurs Bane: Mind Volume 1 (1997)*

A second attempt to see how the music of this Swedish prog band sits with me. I found their preceding album from 1992 (The Voyage - A Trip To Elsewhere) OK, but not that special. Third spin of this one. Mainly instrumental, lots of good moments, but overall not consistently good enough for The List. 


*Bent Knee: Land Animal (2017)*

This is their fourth studio album - I love the previous two that I played for the first (and second and third) time the past few weeks. After three spins, I judged this one as "Very good, borderline excellent". So... here we are with a fourth spin to drag it to whatever side of the border it belongs. And the fourth spin kicks it to my list of favourites - the album starts with 3 songs in a row that are just OK, but after that the remaining seven more than make up for that slow start.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> *Isildurs Bane: Mind Volume 1 (1997)
> Bent Knee: Land Animal (2017)*


Previously I had noticed your posts about these albums (and others) by bands I had never heard of. So this morning I decided to check out these two. Very interesting, and enjoyable. [hat tip]


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Flying Burrito Brothers - The Gilded Palace of Sin - 1969*

The Flying Burrito Brothers

Gram Parsons – lead and harmony vocals, acoustic guitar, piano, organ
Chris Hillman – electric and acoustic guitar, harmony, lead and backing vocals, mandolin
"Sneaky" Pete Kleinow (misspelled "Sneeky" on the back cover) – pedal steel guitar
Chris Ethridge – bass guitar, backing vocals, piano
with:


Jon Corneal – drums (tracks 1, 3, 4, 5, 7)
Thomas "Popeye" Phillips – drums (tracks 8, 9, 11)
Eddie Hoh – drums (tracks 2, 10)
Sam Goldstein – drums (track 6)
David Crosby – backing vocals (track 3)
Hot Burrito Chorus – backing vocals (track 11)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris - Pieces of the Sky - 1975


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm patting myself on the back for finding this one. Back in the day, my R&B band played one of their songs, and it's been stuck in my head for two weeks, but I not only forgot the name of the song but the name of the band. I started at 3:00 yesterday trying to resurrect it it from my memory. I only remembered the blue album cover, then slowly images resurfaced, until at 7:00 I remembered the band had Moon in their name. Thanks to Google, I found the album. (The song was Midnight Pass, a jam track like the Allman Brothers' Jessica.)

It's nice to know that memories like that are still stored somewhere in my synapses and that I can still pull them out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Shaughnessy said:


> The Flying Burrito Brothers
> Emmylou Harris - Pieces of the Sky - 1975


Gram Parsons and Emmylou Harris - am I seeing a pattern here? 

I was the court stenographer in a dispute between Sony Records and the person who wrote the Parsons/Harris song We'll Sweep Out the Ashes in the Morning. She thought that song was one of the greatest songs ever written and that they were withholding her royalty checks. Of course, I think what was good about it it was more the singers than the song. But I got to learn all about the Grievous Angel in that one.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Manxfeeder said:


> Gram Parsons and Emmylou Harris - *am I seeing a pattern here?*


I needed to switch gears - I've been following paths that I've already taken many times before - Been kind of brooding lately - Realized that I was either idling in neutral or driving backwards when what I needed to do was put it into forward, step on the accelerator, and tear off the rear view mirror so that i wouldn't look back...


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: Two Suns (2009)*

Continuing my exploration of the discography of Bat for Lashes (Natasha Khan). I found her debut Fur and Gold outstanding, now the third spin of her second album. Is it as good as the debut? No, it is not, but it is very close. There are again some obvious influences like Tori Amos (_Moon And Moon_) and Kate Bush (_Siren Song_), but Bat for Lashes still gives the songs her own spin. There's not a weak song on the album, the highlights are the aforementioned two songs, _Glass_, _Sleep Alone, Pearl's Dream_, and _Travelling Woman_.

That's one more album to add to my list of favourites. This exploration of a good handful of acts that have been recommended to me is really paying off.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*CL* - Alpha


----------



## Shaughnessy

Manxfeeder said:


> *I'm patting myself on the back for finding this one*. Back in the day, my R&B band played one of their songs, and it's been stuck in my head for two weeks, but I not only forgot the name of the song but the name of the band. * I started at 3:00 yesterday trying to resurrect it it from my memory*. I only remembered the blue album cover, then slowly images resurfaced,* until at 7:00 I remembered* the band had Moon in their name. Thanks to Google, I found the album. (The song was Midnight Pass, a jam track like the Allman Brothers' Jessica.)
> 
> It's nice to know that memories like that are still stored somewhere in my synapses and that I can still pull them out.


Four hours doesn't seem like much now... But some day...like... oh say... when you're on your death-bed... and your life is slowly ebbing away... and your entire life is flashing before your eyes... and your loved ones are standing around you... and you don't know if you'll have time enough left to say everything that you've ever wanted to say to everyone that you've ever wanted to say them to... And as you expel what may very well be the last of your breaths...you may instead find that the last words said to your loved ones on this earth are -"four hours ? - I wasted four fecking hours of my life trying to remember a song?".

Kind of puts things into perspective, doesn't it?

I may not do much of anything of real value on this forum... but what little I do... I do very well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Shaughnessy said:


> Kind of puts things into perspective, doesn't it?


Well, doggone. Just when I started feeling good about myself.  Oh, well, at least I won't die with that song running through my head and wondering what it is.


----------



## pianozach

*8-Song Playlist for a Wednesday Morning, Part 1 of 2*

*The Beatles – Taxman (1966)
The Beatles – Eleanor Rigby (1966)*
*The Beatles – I’m Only Sleeping (1966)

Lauren Hill – Intro (1998)
Lauren Hill – Lost Ones (1998)
Lauryn Hill – Ex-Factor (1998)
Lauryn Hill – To Zion (1998)
Lauryn Hill – Doo-*** (That Thing) (1998)


The Beatles – Taxman (1966)*

The first three tracks from the groundbreaking 1966 album *Revolver*, perhaps a proto-Prog album. This album followed their equally groundbreaking album, *Rubber Soul*, which stretched the Pop/Rock envelope to its breaking point. And . . . *Revolver* ripped it all wide open. The first three songs have only one thing in common; the three-part vocal harmonies of *John, Paul, and George.*

The album starts unusually with a song from lead guitarist *George Harrison*, a sneering punkish performance that starts with an out-of-time count in, and a Hindi-tinged lead guitar break from bassist *Paul McCartney*.

Lyrically, it’s the first song from the band written about "topical concerns" or with politically charged content.

Musically, it straddles several different subgenres simultaneously: Is it Soul (check out that bass line), garage band, proto-punk, psychedelia, Mod Pop, or all of the above? Or maybe it’s just a smart little Pop Art song.

And it has *cowbell*.







*The Beatles – Eleanor Rigby (1966)*

Next up is a Chamber Pop piece from *Paul McCartney*, with none of the Beatles playing instruments on the track. Instead the backing is supplied by a string octet arranged by producer *George Martin*. Lyrically this song also eschewed the typical subject matter of Pop music of the day, this time focusing on loneliness.







*The Beatles – I’m Only Sleeping (1966)*

The third track is from *John Lennon*, pseudo-psychedelic song about the joys of being lazy. We can start with this being the first song with a backwards lead guitar break. And not just one guitar, but a duet, with both parts being played by *George Harrison*.

That’s *McCartney* yawning after the last bridge; in the background you can hear John prompting him, *“Yawn, Paul”*.


----------



## pianozach

*8-Song Playlist for a Wednesday Morning, Part 2 of 2

The Beatles – Taxman (1966)
The Beatles – Eleanor Rigby (1966)
The Beatles – I’m Only Sleeping (1966)

Lauren Hill – Intro (1998)*
*Lauren Hill – Lost Ones (1998)
Lauryn Hill – Ex-Factor (1998)
Lauryn Hill – To Zion (1998)
Lauryn Hill – Doo-*** (That Thing) (1998)


Lauren Hill – Intro (1998)*

*Lauryn* *Hill’*s mostly self-produced 1998 album *The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill* is a widely acclaimed mix of Hip Hop, Rap, Neo-Soul, Gospel, and Reggae.

The album debuted at Number One, and earned 10 Grammy nominations, winning five. In spite of (or perhaps because of) the album’s success, it remains her only solo studio album.

The album opens with a 48 second track that consists of an apparent school roll call with a new age backing of guitar and bass.







*Lauren Hill – Lost Ones (1998)*

This track got to Number 27 on the US R&B/Hip Hop Airplay chart even though it wasn’t released as a single. *Hill* shows off her rapping chops, intermingled with some tasty Hip Hop singing. *Lost Ones* was nominated for Best Rap Solo Performance at the 41st Grammy Awards.







*Lauryn Hill – Ex-Factor (1998)*

I’ll say this . . . when she SINGS, it’s really neat.







*Lauryn Hill – To Zion (1998)*

This track features guitarist *Carlos Santana*. Some interesting basement singing here from Hill. A nice Gospel vibe.







*Lauryn Hill – Doo-Wo p (That Thing) (1998) (*The Wo p shouldn't have a space, but W*p gets censored)*

A remarkable video to go with this song, which was a number one hit.


----------



## Art Rock

*Elbow: Cast of Thousands (2003)*

Cast of Thousands is the second studio album by English rock band Elbow. Their debut was excellent, time for the next one. First spin. I like what I'm hearing, but one or two more spins required as always.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out some metal that will arrive for the first time in Norway the coming Easter (Inferno festival)...Masacre from Colombia...pretty grunty old school death metal! I want to go \m/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This year we have a new dance teacher from Rio. He made us all dance to favela funk, so I found a playlist on spotify. Sounds sweaty but cool


----------



## Floeddie

The Highwaymen


----------



## Art Rock

*Isildur's Bane: Mind Vol. 4 PASS (2003)*

After The Voyage (1992) and Mind Volume 1 (1997), this is the third album by Swedish prog group Isildur's Bane I'm trying. First spin. As one critic said: "This album can't be compared to any former Isildurs Bane album. Actually, they sound like a totally different band, but without having lost any of their inventiveness or virtuosity." I find it has a distinctive Peter Gabriel vibe, without sounding derivative. Interesting. Second spin the coming days.


----------



## SanAntone

*JOHN FAHEY: YOUR PAST COMES BACK TO HAUNT YOU (FONOTONE RECORDINGS 1958-1965)*

88 page book with 115 tracks, most of which are available for the first time, A co-production between Dust-to-Digital and Revenant. Edited by Glenn Jones.










"As with all histories, context and an appreciation for the times are essential. In 1958, when the earliest of these recordings were made there were probably no more than a handful of reissues of pre-war country blues 78s available on record in the United States. The long-playing 33 1/3 record was, itself, only a recent invention. Today, with hundreds, perhaps thousands, of pre-war blues and hillbilly reissues available and in print, when it’s possible to walk into any halfway decent record store (to the extent record stores, halfway decent or otherwise, still exist) and find the complete recordings of Charley Patton or Blind Willie Johnson, it may be difficult to comprehend just how obscure and how otherworldly this music once was. — Glenn Jones, from the Introduction to _Your Past Comes Back to Haunt You_." (Dust-to-Digital)


----------



## atsizat

Tanju Okan- Koy Koy Koy (1972)


----------



## Art Rock

*Bon Iver: Bon Iver (2011) *

This the second studio album of American indie folk band Bon Iver. First spin - curious to see whether they can maintain the extraordinary quality of their debut.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Flying Burrito Brothers - Burrito Deluxe - 1970*

Burrito Deluxe is the second album by the country rock group the Flying Burrito Brothers, released in May 1970 on A&M Records, catalogue 4258. It is the last to feature Gram Parsons prior to his dismissal from the group. It contains the first issued version of the Mick Jagger/Keith Richards-written song "Wild Horses," released almost a year before The Rolling Stones own take on it appeared on Sticky Fingers.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Emmylou Harris - Elite Hotel - 1975*


----------



## starthrower

Adrian Belew: e

Picked up these CDs at the show last weekend.


----------



## SanAntone

*Charley Patton | Screamin’ and Hollerin’ the Blues*


----------



## Malx

Having found a box of old cassettes (yes I know, stop laughing) I tried an A-B comparison with streaming on a few samples from albums - on all counts streaming kicked the sound on the (mostly) 80's recorded tapes into touch, no surprise really.

One of the albums that the cassettes brought back to my attention was the album I'm now listening to with a huge slice of nostalia pie.
Oh and the cassettes will be on their way to the tip next time i'm going, all 95 of them.

*Faces - A nod is as good as a wink... to a blind horse.*

An album I recall getting on LP for Christmas 1971 when I was just a lad (14). Played on my Thorens TD 150 turntable, through a Metrosound ST20E feeding a pair of Celestion speakers that I had fixed into home built cabinets, a more knowledgeable older mate did the electrics. I know the system was really imbalanced but I got the Thorens at a ridiculously low price, amazing what you can buy after doing a paper round for a couple of years. The system was more balanced a few years later at which time I bought a new arm board and fitted an SME 3009 S2 arm, it was fun getting the suspension rebalanced.
Happy days...... 










I hope I haven't bored you too much


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> *JOHN FAHEY: YOUR PAST COMES BACK TO HAUNT YOU (FONOTONE RECORDINGS 1958-1965)*
> 
> 88 page book with 115 tracks, most of which are available for the first time, A co-production between Dust-to-Digital and Revenant. Edited by Glenn Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As with all histories, context and an appreciation for the times are essential. In 1958, when the earliest of these recordings were made there were probably no more than a handful of reissues of pre-war country blues 78s available on record in the United States. The long-playing 33 1/3 record was, itself, only a recent invention. Today, with hundreds, perhaps thousands, of pre-war blues and hillbilly reissues available and in print, when it’s possible to walk into any halfway decent record store (to the extent record stores, halfway decent or otherwise, still exist) and find the complete recordings of Charley Patton or Blind Willie Johnson, it may be difficult to comprehend just how obscure and how otherworldly this music once was. — Glenn Jones, from the Introduction to _Your Past Comes Back to Haunt You_." (Dust-to-Digital)


This is a fantastic box beautifully curated. As with all Fahey there are some genuinely superb things and nothing is less than fascinating. Unfortunately, as with many of these collectors items, I have played it once in the eleven or so years I have had it. Your post has prompted me to dip into it again. 😆


----------



## Barbebleu

Art Rock said:


> *Bon Iver: Bon Iver (2011) *
> 
> This the second studio album of American indie folk band Bon Iver. First spin - curious to see whether they can maintain the extraordinary quality of their debut.


Glad you’ve caught up with this band Art. Check out, if you haven’t already, Kurt Vile.


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> This is a fantastic box beautifully curated. As with all Fahey there are some genuinely superb things and nothing is less than fascinating. Unfortunately, as with many of these collectors items, I have played it once in the eleven or so years I have had it. Your post has prompted me to dip into it again. 😆


Yeah, I haven't listened to in a long time either. The problem was that we moved and it was in a box for the last four years. I am slowly finding stuff I haven't listened to or even thought about for years.


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> Yeah, I haven't listened to in a long time either. The problem was that we moved and it was in a box for the last four years. I am slowly finding stuff I haven't listened to or even thought about for years.


Another box I haven’t played in years is the Albert Ayler one, Holy Ghost; Rare and Unissued Recordings (1962-1970). Must give that a spin again.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> Having found a box of old cassettes (yes I know, stop laughing) I tried an A-B comparison with streaming on a few samples from albums - on all counts streaming kicked the sound on the (mostly) 80's recorded tapes into touch, no surprise really.
> 
> One of the albums that the cassettes brought back to my attention was the album I'm now listening to with a huge slice of nostalia pie.
> Oh and the cassettes will be on their way to the tip next time i'm going, all 95 of them.
> 
> *Faces - A nod is as good as a wink... to a blind horse.*
> 
> An album I recall getting on LP for Christmas 1971 when I was just a lad (14). Played on my Thorens TD 150 turntable, through a Metrosound ST20E feeding a pair of Celestion speakers that I had fixed into home built cabinets, a more knowledgeable older mate did the electrics. I know the system was really imbalanced but I got the Thorens at a ridiculously low price, amazing what you can buy after doing a paper round for a couple of years. The system was more balanced a few years later at which time I bought a new arm board and fitted an SME 3009 S2 arm, it was fun getting the suspension rebalanced.
> Happy days......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't bored you too much


You might enjoy this vintage '71 live clip - There's a blistering version of "Stay With Me" at the 15:00 mark and if you watch carefully at the 15:18 mark you'll see Ronnie Lane suddenly realize why standing too close to Rod Stewart is never the best of ideas...


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> Another box I haven’t played in years is the Albert Ayler one, Holy Ghost; Rare and Unissued Recordings (1962-1970). Must give that a spin again.


Is that the one that came in a carved wooden box? That's another one I've got sitting in my basement.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Free - the first two albums. All still in their teens 
yet they can write and play stuff like this.

_Tons of Sobs_ (1969):









_Free_ (1969):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shaughnessy said:


> You might enjoy this vintage '71 live clip - There's a blistering version of "Stay With Me" at the 15:00 mark and if you watch carefully at the 15:18 mark you'll see Ronnie Lane suddenly realize why standing too close to Rod Stewart is never the best of ideas...


I assume this isn't the contemporaneous BBC performance where one of the camera pans to Bryan Ferry and a bereted Brian Eno boogieing to _Stay With Me_?


----------



## SanAntone

One of Marsalis's longer works. In 2008 Marsalis was commissioned to write a piece commemorating the 200th anniversary of Harlem’s Abyssinian Baptist Church. The result was a sacred celebration: a sweeping composition for a big band and 70-piece gospel choir.


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> I assume this isn't the contemporaneous BBC performance where one of the camera pans to Bryan Ferry and a bereted Brian Eno boogieing to _Stay With Me_?





elgar's ghost said:


> I assume this isn't the contemporaneous BBC performance where one of the camera pans to Bryan Ferry and a bereted Brian Eno boogieing to _Stay With Me_?


 They're at the 19:00 mark and once again at 19:45 - It's a toss-up as to which does the graceful art of dancing the most disservice...


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> Is that the one that came in a carved wooden box? That's another one I've got sitting in my basement.


Yep. That’s the one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shaughnessy said:


> They're at the 19:00 mark and once again at 19:45 - It's a toss-up as to which does the graceful art of dancing the most disservice...


Thanks for the reply! I was still mainly wrong, though - Ferry isn't there (the guy in the white suit has a beard so it can't be him) and Eno isn't wearing a beret, but I could have sworn I saw both of them dancing on a BBC show. Maybe Father Time has addled my brain.


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> Thanks for the reply! I was still mainly wrong, though - Ferry isn't there (the guy in the white suit has a beard so it can't be him) and Eno isn't wearing a beret, but I could have sworn I saw both of them dancing on a BBC show. Maybe Father Time has addled my brain.


You're right on both counts - I was watching the video on my phone and it wasn't until I had a chance to see it on a monitor that I realized that Eno's "beret" was actually badly styled hair that was a futile attempt to disguise his premature balding - I didn't see the beard on the other guy in the white suit, again because of screen size, but I just assumed it was Ferry because every time that I ever saw him, he was dressed like this -









If you watch this video, you can see how easy it is to mistake one for the other - At the 1:20 mark, Ferry shows off his dance moves, which are remarkably similar to the unknown bearded chap,, and Ferry sports what must surely be one of the cheesiest ill-thought mustaches ever . At the 2:00 mark, then girlfriend Jerry Hall struts out - She must have taken one look at him and thought - "Help me, Jaysus... Christ, .I know I can do better than this prat - I wonder if that Mick Jagger guy is seeing anyone...".


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

Gram Parsons - GP - 1973

After being dismissed from his previous band, the critically acclaimed Flying Burrito Brothers, Parsons decided to embark on a solo career. Unlike his two albums with the Burritos, which melded country and western with soul and rock music, Parsons was determined to make a more traditional country record this time around. 

As _Mojo_ writer John Harris recalls in his article "The Lost Boy," Parsons had spent March 1971 hanging out with the Stones entourage on their 10-day "Goodbye Britain" tour and then, after spending much of the summer in London, he and (girlfriend) Gretchen Burrell flew to the South of France and spent two months "living in Nellcote, Keith and Anita's rented abode-cum-zoo-cum-studio." 

As the Stones spent months struggling to complete their ragged masterpiece _Exile on Main Street_ in the basement, Parsons could be found upstairs where he was often joined by Richards spending hours passing the guitar back and forth singing old country songs. 

However, Parsons' condition eventually deteriorated to the point where he was booted from the premises, as David N. Meyer recounts in his 2007 Parsons biography _Twenty Thousand Roads_: "At Nellcote no one, not even Richards, saw rescuing Gram as a project that had much chance of success. Tolerance for his self-destruction had run out. The Stones had an album to record. Gram provided inspiration for much of what ended up on the record, but he had become a drag. It was time for him to go." 

Jaysus... If Keith Richards - of all people - exhausts his tolerance for self-destructive behaviour... one can only imagine what GP must have been up to...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris - Luxury Liner - 1976

The album was Harris' second successive #1 country album on the _Billboard_ charts, although, unlike the preceding _Elite Hotel_, there were no #1 hits from this album. The highest-charting singles were the #6 Chuck Berry cover "(You Never Can Tell) C'est la Vie" and the #8 "Making Believe" (originally a hit for Kitty Wells). However, the album may be better known for including the first cover version of Townes Van Zandt's 1972 song "Pancho and Lefty", which subsequently became Van Zandt's best-known composition.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Malx

Late Jansch, superbly played and recorded.
*Bert Jansch - The Black Swan.*


----------



## Malx

The first Steely Dan album I bought.
*Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic.








*


----------



## SanAntone

Beginning my investigation into metal with a Spotify curated playlist of 2000s metal music.


----------



## pmsummer

BILL FRISELL WITH DAVE HOLLAND AND ELVIN JONES
*Bill Frisell* - guitars and loops
Dave Holland - double bass
Elvin Jones - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## atsizat

*Tanju Okan - Çık Git İçimden (1972)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Kaputt (2011)*

Destroyer is a Canadian indie rock band from Vancouver, formed in 1995. Someone recommended me this band months ago, and the coming weeks I will be sampling their work, starting with their ninth album, Kaputt. I really love what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Gram Parsons - Grievous Angel - 1974*

"The sessions for _Grievous Angel_ took place at Wally Heider Studio 4 in Hollywood with Parsons producing. In a 2013 _Uncut_ cover story about Parsons's solo work, acoustic guitarist Herb Pederson recalls to David Cavanagh that when the singer showed up he was a mess: "He came in late. Emmy brought him to the studio. She was kind of _minding_ him. We'd already tracked four or five tunes, and he was not in any kind of shape to record with us. He was generally out of it for the most part." 

Parsons, who was battling heroin and alcohol addiction, would rally, however, with bassist Emory Gordy recalling in David N. Meyers 2007 Parsons biography _Twenty Thousand Roads_, "Gram played us each of the songs that he had ready...We took it from there. It was loose as far as formal arranging was concerned - we played what we thought was right for the song, and it all seemed to fall together...He was in good shape, Gram. There was a lot of energy going on in the studio for the whole of that album. 

Gram was bouncing all over the place and Emmy was bouncing around him. They were great, happy sessions." In the 2004 documentary _Fallen Angel_, however, manager Phil Kaufman claims Parsons was still drinking like he had been during the recording of _GP_, "but not as bad. He was hiding what he was doing. In other words, before he was more blatant in his drinking and his drugs." 

Parsons's widow, Gretchen, who had never cared for Harris's relationship with her husband, removed Harris from the front cover of the album (which was originally credited to "Gram Parsons with Emmylou Harris" and featured a photograph of the two of them) and relegated her to a credit on the back cover. Additionally, Gretchen removed the original title track, "Sleepless Nights" and replaced the cover with an image of Parsons in a sea of blue."


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris - Quarter Moon in a Ten Cent Town - 1978


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Blackpink* - The Album


----------



## SanAntone

*Schism - TOOL*


----------



## senza sordino

Art Rock said:


> *Destroyer: Kaputt (2011)*
> 
> Destroyer is a Canadian indie rock band from Vancouver, formed in 1995. Someone recommended me this band months ago, and the coming weeks I will be sampling their work, starting with their ninth album, Kaputt. I really love what I'm hearing so far.


I’ve never heard of this band, though that’s not surprising since I’ve never tried to follow the indie scene here. However, I know exactly the spot where that photo has been taken.


----------



## Floeddie

*HENRY COW - Western Culture (1979)*


----------



## starthrower

1995 Blue Note


----------



## pmsummer

SanAntone said:


>


And on my birthday, none the less. Thank you very much!


----------



## Shaughnessy

pmsummer said:


> *And on my birthday, none the less. Thank you very much!*


----------



## N Fowleri

This almost classical...Excellent.








Whorls
Kittel & Co.
Label: Compass Records Group


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Rosalía* - Los Angeles


----------



## SanAntone

*Paul Simon* | _Stranger to Stranger_ (2016)










_"Stranger to Stranger_ is the thirteenth solo studio album by American folk rock singer-songwriter Paul Simon. Produced by Paul Simon and Roy Halee, it was released on June 3, 2016 through Concord Records. Simon wrote the material over a period of several years, perfecting it and rewriting it to his liking. Its music is experimental, making use of custom-made instruments by composer and music theorist Harry Partch. Three of the songs on the album are collaborations with Italian electronic artist Clap! Clap!." (Wikipedia)

I am listening to some of Paul Simon's late career records, which I hadn't listened to before.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: You Know What They Mean (2019)*

Their fifth studio album. I loved the preceding three (could not get hold of the debut), first spin of this one. Courtney Swain's voice is as unique and amazing as always, but the first listen left me decidedly underwhelmed. Let's see whether a second spin in a few days will change my mind.


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> *Paul Simon* | _Stranger to Stranger_ (2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Stranger to Stranger_ is the thirteenth solo studio album by American folk rock singer-songwriter Paul Simon. Produced by Paul Simon and Roy Halee, it was released on June 3, 2016 through Concord Records. Simon wrote the material over a period of several years, perfecting it and rewriting it to his liking. Its music is experimental, making use of custom-made instruments by composer and music theorist Harry Partch. Three of the songs on the album are collaborations with Italian electronic artist Clap! Clap!." (Wikipedia)
> 
> I am listening to some of Paul Simon's late career records, which I hadn't listened to before.


I did that two years ago. I particularly like his one and So Beautiful or So What (2011).


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Destroyer's Rubies (2006)*

Yesterday I played and loved _Kaputt_, the ninth studio album from this Canadian indie rock band from Vancouver. I decided to go through their catalogue a bit more systematically, starting with the oldest I could get hold of, which is this one, their seventh album. First spin, liking what I hear, but reserving judgement as usual until I have heard it at least twice.


----------



## pmsummer

SOUVENANCE
_Music for Oud, Quartet, and String Orchestra_
*Anouar Brahem* - oud
François Coutyrier - piano
Klaus Gesing - bass clarinet
Björn Meyer - bass
Orchestra Delia Svizzera Italiana
Pietro Mianiti - conductor
_
ECM_


----------



## atsizat

*Kitty Kallen - It's been a long, long time*


----------



## haziz

*Shelley Segal* | An Atheist Album


----------



## pianozach

haziz said:


> *Shelley Segal* | An Atheist Album


Actually a bit brave to actually use the "A" word as part of your album title. 

Bravo.


----------



## atsizat

pianozach said:


> Actually a bit brave to actually use the "A" word as part of your album title.
> 
> Bravo.


I am an Atheist. Is it a banned word on the forum?

*Milva - Da troppo tempo (1973)*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## haziz

pianozach said:


> Actually a bit brave to actually use the "A" word as part of your album title.
> 
> Bravo.



The title is appropriate to the contents of the album. A great album. Highly recommended.


----------



## haziz

*The Galapagos Mountain Boys* | Darwin, Darn It!


----------



## atsizat

*Tanju Okan - Ayyaş (1975)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Gram Parsons - The Flying Burrito Brothers - Sleepless Nights - 1976*

_Sleepless Nights_ is a posthumous compilation album by Gram Parsons. Though credited to Parsons and his former band The Flying Burrito Brothers, the band appear on only nine of the album's twelve tracks. The album features no original songs; the majority are covers of vintage country songs with the exception of The Rolling Stones' song "Honky Tonk Women".

Some of the highest praise for the album is due to the inclusion of the three tracks featuring Harris and omitted from the 1973 album _Grievous Angel_; "Sleepless Nights" (allegedly the original title for the _Grievous Angel_ album), "The Angels Rejoiced Last Night" and "Brand New Heartache"

Chris Hillman has long maintained the nine Burritos tracks were simply practice sessions and never intended to be released.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Emmylou Harris - Blue Kentucky Girl - 1979*

_*Blue Kentucky Girl*_ is an album by country music artist Emmylou Harris, released in 1979. The album features Harris delving into more traditional country than the country-rock sound of her previous releases. Songs include work by Willie Nelson and Gram Parsons. Rodney Crowell's "Even Cowgirls Get the Blues" featured harmonies by Dolly Parton and Linda Ronstadt, and came out of the women's ill-fated 1978 recording sessions, where they first attempted to record a "trio" album (nearly a full decade before they actually succeeded in doing so).

The album won the 1980 Grammy for Best Female Country Vocal Performance. "Beneath Still Waters" became Harris' fourth No. 1 hit; covers of the Drifters' 1960 hit "Save the Last Dance for Me" and the album's title track (originally recorded by Loretta Lynn) were top ten hits on the US country charts.


----------



## Floeddie

atsizat said:


> I am an Atheist. Is it a banned word on the forum?


I settled on Monotheistic Humanist, I know a few Atheists that are highly moral & ethical...


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: We'll Build Them a Golden Bridge (1996)*

Destroyer is a Canadian indie rock band from Vancouver, formed in 1995. The band is fronted by founding member Dan Bejar. I listened to two of their later albums in the past few days and was duly impressed. I had not been able to get hold of their first six albums, but YouTube to the rescue: they are all available on video. Listening to the debut album right now. Typical lo-fi sound, due to the home recordings. It has an endearing quality, but it is also a far cry from the level they would reach later in their career. Interesting, but no need for a replay the coming days.


----------



## atsizat

*Banu Kırbağ - Unutulur (1982)*


----------



## Rogerx

Live at Blues Alley - Eva Cassidy,


----------



## atsizat

*Ahmet Kaya - Derin Bir Ah Çektim (1993)*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Another Side of This Life: The Lost Recordings of Gram Parsons - 2000*

Another Side of This Life: The Lost Recordings of Gram Parsons is a compilation released in 2000 of early recordings by Gram Parsons. It features all previously unreleased recordings. The singing style and musical arrangements are much different from Parsons's subsequent, more country-influenced music.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Emmylou Harris - Roses in the Snow - 1980*

_Roses in the Snow_ is the seventh album by country music artist Emmylou Harris, released in 1980. While Harris' previous release, 1979's _Blue Kentucky Girl_, featured traditional, straight-ahead country (as opposed to the country-rock of her prior efforts), _Roses in the Snow_ found Harris performing bluegrass-inspired music, with material by Flatt and Scruggs, Paul Simon, The Carter Family, and Johnny Cash. Cash, Dolly Parton, Linda Ronstadt, The Whites, Ricky Skaggs, Willie Nelson and Tony Rice made guest appearances. "Wayfaring Stranger" was released as the first single in 1980 and went to #7 on the Billboard Country charts. The second single, a remake of a Simon & Garfunkel song, "The Boxer", reached #13. Backing musicians included Albert Lee and Jerry Douglas.


----------



## eljr

*Artist*: Dead Can Dance
*Title*: Selections from North America 2005
*Year Of Release*: 2022
*Label*: Holy Tongue Records
*Genre*: World
*Quality*: 320 kbps / FLAC (tracks)
*Total Time*: 01:59:46


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## eljr

King Crimson
Lizard


----------



## starthrower

2012 eOne Records









1997 Blue Note


----------



## atsizat

*Sergio Endrigo - Canzone Per Te (1968)*


----------



## Floeddie

An occasional playlist:

Jimmy Dean – Big Band John





Please Help Me, I’m Falling – Hank Locklin





Johnny Cash – I Walk The Line


----------



## pianozach

*9-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Evening 1/3*


*Bob Dylan – Tangled Up In Blue (1975)
Bob Dylan – Simple Twist of Fate (1975)*
*Bob Dylan – You’re a Big Girl Now (1975)

Prince and the Revolution – Let’s Go Crazy (1984)
Prince and the Revolution – Take Me With U (1984)
Prince and the Revolution – Beautiful Ones (1984)

Fleetwood Mac – Second Hand News (1977)
Fleetwood Mac – Dreams (1977)
Fleetwood Mac – Never Going Back Again (1977)


Bob Dylan – Tangled Up In Blue (1975)*

The first three tracks from *Bob* *Dylan*’s 1975 album *Blood On the Tracks*, his 15th studio album. It’s now considered to one of Dylan’s best albums, even though it received mixed reviews on its release.

The album itself reached #1 on the album charts in the US, and #4 in the UK. *Tangled Up in Blue* reached #31 on the US Hot 100 Singles chart

_“And every one of them words rang true / And glowed like burnin’ coal
Pourin’ off of every page / Like it was written in my soul”_







*Bob Dylan – Simple Twist of Fate (1975)*

_'I was born too late'_







*Bob Dylan – You’re a Big Girl Now (1975)*

_'. . . pain that stops and starts, like a corkscrew to my heart'._


----------



## pianozach

*9-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Evening 2/3

Bob Dylan – Tangled Up In Blue (1975) 
Bob Dylan – Simple Twist of Fate (1975) 
Bob Dylan – You’re a Big Girl Now (1975)

Prince and the Revolution – Let’s Go Crazy (1984)
Prince and the Revolution – Take Me With U (1984)
Prince and the Revolution – Beautiful Ones (1984)

Fleetwood Mac – Second Hand News (1977)
Fleetwood Mac – Dreams (1977)
Fleetwood Mac – Never Going Back Again (1977)


Prince and the Revolution – Let’s Go Crazy (1984)*

The first three tracks from *Prince*’s 1984 original soundtrack for *Purple Rain*, which reached #1 on the album charts and was certified 13x Platinum.

*Prince and the Revolution* won *Grammy* Awards for *Best Rock vocal Performance by a Duo or Group with Vocal*, and *Best Score Soundtrack for Visual Media*. Prince also won an *Academy Award* for *Best Original Song Score* for the film Purple Rain.

_*Let’s Go Crazy*_, a sort of fusion of jump rock and synth pump, charted at #1 on the Billboard 200 charts. A couple of burnin’ guitar solos from Prince too.








*Prince and the Revolution – Take Me With U (1984)*

Second track is a duet with *Apollonia*.







*Prince – Beautiful Ones (1984)*

Third track features all vocals and instruments by *Prince*.


----------



## pianozach

*9-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Evening 3/3

Bob Dylan – Tangled Up In Blue (1975)
Bob Dylan – Simple Twist of Fate (1975)
Bob Dylan – You’re a Big Girl Now (1975)

Prince and the Revolution – Let’s Go Crazy (1984)
Prince and the Revolution – Take Me With U (1984)
Prince and the Revolution – Beautiful Ones (1984)

Fleetwood Mac – Second Hand News (1977) 
Fleetwood Mac – Dreams (1977)
Fleetwood Mac – Never Going Back Again (1977)


Fleetwood Mac – Second Hand News (1977) 
*
The first three tracks off *Fleetwood Mac*’s 1977 album *Rumours*, which is on that short list of “perfect” albums. Not a dud on the album, and at least half the songs got regular airplay. The album, considered one of the greatest albums of all time, reached #1 in the US and the UK, and won a Grammy for Album of the Year.





* 

Fleetwood Mac – Dreams (1977)

Stevie Nicks* on lead vocal. _“Thunder only happens when it’s rainin’”_





* 
 
Fleetwood Mac – Never Going Back Again (1977)
*
A solo effort that features only *Lindsay Buckinham*.





 
*
*


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Al Resmini Ver Resmimi (1984)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: The Weight Of The World (2013)*

The second studio album by this British Neo Prog band. I liked their 2010 debut Divng Bell a lot - it just fell short of making my list of 500+ favourites. First spin of their second effort. At least as good as the first is my initial impression.


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Son Yemin (1983)*


----------



## Floeddie

*Some of the earliest songs I remember liking as a child:*


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Aramak Şimdi Mi Aklına Geldi (1983)*


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Neye Yarar Ki (1984)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Thief (2000)*

The third studio album by this Canadian indie rock band from Vancouver. In many ways a continuation of the second album, melodious pop/rock songs, good lyrics, lo-fi approach, a bit like early Bowie. A good listen, but I don't fully get the critics' enthusiasm.


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Hasretinle Yaşanmıyor (1983)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: Constant Hitmaker (2008)*

This is the lo-fi debut studio album by American indie rock musician Kurt Vile, whose music was recommended to me recently by @Barbebleu. I had never heard of him or his music - I will 'work' my way through his discography the coming weeks. First listen. I like what I hear, a second listen is in order one of these days.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARROW & THE HARVEST
*Gillian Welch & David Rawlings*
_
Acony_


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Zalimleri Sevindirdin (1987)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Out today! Heard it on headphones while vacuuming earlier today and now once more. Think I like it, but not as much as "the Blackening"  \m/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love you!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Sunmi* - 1/6


----------



## starthrower

1994 Big Mo' Records
Joey D. passed this week at age 51. RIP


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Mutluluğa Geç Kaldım (1989)*


----------



## eljr

*Attention: Miley Live*

Miley Cyrus


----------



## eljr

*Before The Flood*

Bob Dylan The Band Bob Dylan & the Band


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: The Haunted Man (2012)*

This is the third studio album by Folktronica singer Bat for Lashes (real name Natasha Khan), a Pakistani British singer, songwriter, and multi-instrumentalist. The first two were excellent and made it to my list of 550+ favourite pop/rock albums. Continuing with a first spin of this one. First impressions: very positive, again.


----------



## eljr

*At Budokan *
Bob Dylan


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> *Bat for Lashes: The Haunted Man (2012)*
> 
> This is the third studio album by Folktronica singer Bat for Lashes (real name Natasha Khan), a Pakistani British singer, songwriter, and multi-instrumentalist. The first two were excellent and made it to my list of 550+ favourite pop/rock albums. Continuing with a first spin of this one. First impressions: very positive, again.


What do you think about _Requiem_ (2018)? I saw it on her Spotify page - a TV soundtrack written by Dominik Scherrer with Natasha Khan.


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Sabrımın Bedelisin (1989)*


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> What do you think about _Requiem_ (2018)? I saw it on her Spotify page - a TV soundtrack written by Dominik Scherrer with Natasha Khan.


Have not heard it. Even her regular albums are new to me, started exploring her work just a few weeks ago.


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Anılar Bana Yeter (1984)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Caravan:
If I Could Do It All Over Again, I'd Do It All Over You (1970)
In the Land of Grey and Pink (1971)
Waterloo Lily (1972)
For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night (1973)*

When I started preparing my list of favourite pop/rock albums a few years ago, I may have been too harsh on some of the seventies' albums and bands. One of the bands I wanted to give another chance is Caravan. I just finished playing the four albums I have, and the main conclusion is I was right to leave them off the list. Good albums, no doubt, but missing that bit extra I'm looking for to put them in the list. I do want to give _For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night _one more chance though one of these days.


----------



## atsizat

*Tanju Okan - Çal Kemancı (1976)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Elbow: Cast of Thousands (2003)*

Cast of Thousands is the second studio album by English rock band Elbow. Their debut was excellent, time for the next one. Second spin. We have another winner, even though the first two songs (good as they are) are not the best start, but tracks like Fugitive Motel, Switching Off, Not a Job, I've Got Your Number, Crawling with Idiot, and Grace Under Pressure more than make up for that. On to the next Elbow album one of these days.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: The Weight Of The World (2013)*

The second studio album by this British Neo Prog band. I liked their 2010 debut Divng Bell a lot - it just fell short of making my list of 500+ favourites. Second spin of their second effort. Sounds great, a candidate for the list, but a third spin will be required.


----------



## Shaughnessy

New Riders of the Purple Sage - eponymous debut album - 1971

New Riders of the Purple Sage

John Dawson – acoustic guitar, vocals
David Nelson – electric guitar, acoustic guitar, mandolin, vocals
Dave Torbert – bass, acoustic guitar, vocals
Jerry Garcia – pedal steel guitar, banjo
Spencer Dryden – drums, percussion
Additional musicians

Mickey Hart – drums, percussion on "Dirty Business", "Last Lonely Eagle"
Commander Cody – piano on "Dirty Business", "Last Lonely Eagle"


----------



## Floeddie

From hangin' out in the Old West, sometimes I run into these:


----------



## starthrower

2015 Columbia Legacy


----------



## Art Rock

*Bon Iver: Bon Iver (2011) *

This is the second studio album of American indie folk band Bon Iver. Second spin. The first two tracks are a bit lackluster, but then we have the brilliant Holocene, and the rest of the album is very good as well. Like the debut, it goes to my list. I am really enjoying the outcome so far of this little project to check out acts that have been recommended to me over the years.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New Riders of the Purple Sage - Powerglide - 1972*

_*Powerglide*_ is the second album by the New Riders of the Purple Sage. The music is a psychedelic hybrid of country rock, and includes guest musicians Jerry Garcia and Bill Kreutzmann from the Grateful Dead, along with noted session player Nicky Hopkins. The album contains six original tunes by the band, plus covers such as "I Don't Need No Doctor", "Hello Mary Lou", and "Willie and the Hand Jive".

_Powerglide_ was the first New Riders album to feature Buddy Cage, who had replaced Garcia as the New Riders' pedal steel guitar player. It was the band's highest-charting album, reaching number 33 on the _Billboard_ 200.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Flying Burrito Brothers - eponymous 3rd album - 1971*

_*The Flying Burrito Bros*_ is the third album by the country rock group, The Flying Burrito Brothers, released in the spring of 1971. Before recording sessions for the album began, Chris Hillman fired Gram Parsons from the band, leaving Hillman and "Sneaky" Pete Kleinow as the only original continuing members. In Parsons' place, the band hired a young unknown musician named Rick Roberts, who later was the primary lead singer of Firefall. Guitarist Bernie Leadon would also leave the band shortly after the album's release, going on to co-found the Eagles.


----------



## Art Rock

*Isildur's Bane: Mind Vol. 4 PASS (2003)*

After The Voyage (1992) and Mind Volume 1 (1997), this is the third album by Swedish prog group Isildur's Bane I'm trying. Second spin. I still get a Peter Gabriel vibe at places. All in all a good (at times very good) album, definitely, but a third spin will be needed to see whether it makes my list.


----------



## SanAntone

A teenage symphony to God


----------



## SanAntone

*Inara George* (daughter of Little Feat founder Lowell George) is one of the most creative pop acts out there. She broke on the scene (for me) with the duo *the bird and the bee* and the song "Again and Again". 






She and her partner *Greg Kurstin* would go on to make six records, two of which are tributes to a couple of their favorites. The first one was a tribute to Hall & Oates, and then they released this one, a tribute to Van Halen.

The arrangements take the songs out of their original commercial rock style and offer them up in a new sound that works superbly. Oh, and did I say that George is a fantastic singer with a distinctive style and easily recognizable voice no matter what she sings?






Inara George has also released four solo records which are pretty ambitious. My favorite is a collaborative project she did with *Van **** Parks* of an orchestral song cycle, _An Invitation_.


----------



## Art Rock

*Caravan: For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night (1973)*

British prog band Caravan's fifth studio album. Replayed it for the first time in years yesterday (with three other Caravan albums) and decided to give this one another try today. For me, this is still the best album by this band, progressive, but rocking as well in places.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> *Caravan: For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night (1973)*
> 
> British prog band Caravan's fifth studio album. Replayed it for the first time in years yesterday (with three other Caravan albums) and decided to give this one another try today. For me, this is still the best album by this band, progressive, but rocking as well in places.


A very popular yet under the radar release in it's day.


----------



## SanAntone

It is hilarious that the name of one of greatest composers/lyricists is edited by the forum Puritan. Anyway, today's common theme is *Van Dy.ke Parks,* and so I am listening to his first record, _Song Cycle_.










Released in November 1967 by Warner Bros. Records, _Song Cycle_ was written and composed by Parks, with the exception of three cover songs. *Lenny Waronker* produced it and has to be applauded as green lighting many records while he was at Warner that otherwise would never have seen the light of day.

The album draws from a number of American popular music genres, including bluegrass, ragtime, and show tunes, and frames classical styles in the context of 1960s pop music. The material utilizes unconventional song structures, and lyrically explores American history and culture, reflecting Parks' history working in both the film and music industries of Southern California.

A recording I have always thought of as a masterpiece.


----------



## Wigmar

maestro267 said:


> I thought this forum deserved a 'Currently Listening To...' topic, so here it is!
> 
> Now Playing: Octavarium by Dream Theater (24 minutes of sheer genius!)


Georges Brassens: album no 3,
'Chanson pour l' Auvergnat', r 1953-56, mono lp, Philips


----------



## Shaughnessy

The commute just keeps on getting longer and longer and longer... For the drive in to downtown Chicago and the drive out of downtown Chicago - 












New Riders of the Purple Sage - Gypsy Cowboy - 1972


----------



## Shaughnessy

Asleep at the Wheel - Comin' Right At Ya - 1973

_*Comin' Right at Ya*_ is the debut album by American western swing band Asleep at the Wheel. 

Several reviews welcomed Asleep at the Wheel's debut as an exciting development in country and western music. Byworth suggested that the band was "injecting the music with some good old basic enthusiasm and excitement". _Cash Box_ was also positive of the potential impact of the album, suggesting that "Asleep At The Wheel looks to become an important force in the revitalization of western music". Music critic Robert Christgau spoke further about the album within the genre of Western swing specifically, writing that "flatness is of the essence in Western swing, and the sly singing and positively underhanded songwriting here exploit it brilliantly." In another retrospective review, for the website AllMusic, Stephen Thomas Erlewine claimed that _Comin' Right at Ya_ saw the group "re-creating the sound of pure country at a time when it often wasn't heard", calling it "one of their best" releases.[


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris - Evangeline - 1981

_*Evangeline*_ is a 1981 album by Emmylou Harris that was composed mostly of leftover material from past recording sessions and which did not fit into any of her other albums. Songs included a remake of "Mister Sandman" (from the much-lauded _Trio_ sessions with Dolly Parton and Linda Ronstadt), "Evangeline" (also featuring vocals by Parton and Ronstadt), which she had previously performed with The Band, Rodney Crowell's "Ashes By Now", and a cover of John Fogerty's "Bad Moon Rising". Though it received mixed reviews upon its release, the album was yet another commercial success for Harris. It was certified Gold in less than a year after its release. A single release of "Mister Sandman" (Top 10 country/Top 40 pop) did well on the charts, though neither Ronstadt's nor Parton's record companies would allow their artists' vocals to be used on the single, so Harris rerecorded the song, singing all three parts for the single release. Rodney Crowell's "I Don't Have to Crawl" was released as the album's second single. (Music videos were produced for both "Mister Sandman" and "I Don't Have to Crawl".)


----------



## starthrower

Featuring Robert Wyatt-drums, vocals, Phil Miller-guitars, Dave McRae-keyboards, Bill McCormack-bass. Recorded summer 1972 with Robert Fripp producing. A wonderful album if you're in to the Canterbury rock scene.


----------



## Barbebleu

Ane Brun - Leave Me Breathless. Ane’s brilliant covers album. Standout tracks - Unchained Melody, Always on my Mind, Stay and Make You Feel My Love but, really, they’re all terrific.


----------



## regenmusic




----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: Constant Hitmaker (2008)*

This is the lo-fi debut studio album by American indie rock musician Kurt Vile, second listen. A very good album, but falling short of the qualities I'm looking for to make my list of favourites. Still, a lot more Vile to explore the coming weeks.


----------



## Shaughnessy

For the morning and evening commute - Three titles - It takes me 23 minutes to get through 1 mile of single-lane construction work... sigh...












New Riders of the Purple Sage - The Adventures of Panama Red - 1973

It is widely regarded as one of the group's best efforts, and reached number 55 on the Billboard charts.

The album includes two songs written by Peter Rowan — "Panama Red", which became a radio hit, and "Lonesome L.A. Cowboy". Another song, "Kick in the Head", was written by Robert Hunter. Donna Jean Godchaux and Buffy Sainte-Marie contribute background vocals on several tracks.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Asleep At The Wheel - eponymous second album - 1974

Like its predecessor, _Asleep at the Wheel_ failed to register on any national or international record charts. However, the band did register on the US _Billboard_ Hot Country Songs chart for the first time, when second single "Choo Choo Ch'Boogie" (originally recorded by the Tympany Five) registered at number 69 in December 1974. Critical reviews of the album were generally positive, with commentators praising the breadth of musical styles on the record and its place within Western swing.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris - Cimarron - 1981

_*Cimarron*_ is a 1981 Emmylou Harris album that, like its predecessor, _Evangeline_, was composed mostly of outtakes from other recording sessions that had not fit into any of Harris' other albums. As a result, critics at the time complained that the album was "choppy" and lacked a unifying sound. Nonetheless, the album did well on the U.S. country charts, and featured three top-ten country singles: "Born to Run" (not to be confused with the Bruce Springsteen song of the same name), "If I Needed You" (a duet with Don Williams), and "Tennessee Rose." It was nominated for a Grammy in 1982 for Best Country Vocal Performance, Female.


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Streethawk: A Seduction (2001)*

Streethawk: A Seduction is the fourth studio album by Canadian Indie rock band Destroyer. First spin. First impression: continuing where the third album (Thief) left off, a bit like early Bowie meets Dylan. Good, but not great.


----------



## Barbebleu

Landfall - Kronos Quartet with Laurie Anderson. Weirdly different but totally mysterious and absorbing. Fabulous.


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> Landfall - Kronos Quartet with Laurie Anderson. Weirdly different but totally mysterious and absorbing. Fabulous.


I listened to that when it first came out and liked it a lot - very evocative and well done. I have come to believe that the Kronos Quartet is one of the most interesting ensembles active today.


----------



## Barbebleu

Totally agree. I’m still working my way through their 25th anniversary box set. The first album of theirs that I ever bought was Terry Riley’s Salome Dances for Peace. Down another rabbit hole!


----------



## pmsummer

BAR KOKHBA
_Expanding on Jewish Traditions_
*John Zorn*
Masada Chamber Ensembles
_
TZADIK_


----------



## Rogerx

LeftRightLeftRightLeft
Album Coldplay


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris - White Shoes - 1983


----------



## Shaughnessy

New Riders of the Purple Sage - Home, Home on the Road - 1974

_*Home, Home on the Road*_ is an album by the American country rock group the New Riders of the Purple Sage. Released by Columbia Records in 1974, it was their first live album, and their fifth album overall. The eleven songs on the album are a combination of originals and covers. Six of them had appeared on previous New Riders albums, and five had not.

_Home, Home on the Road_ was produced by Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead, who had co-founded the New Riders and had been their original pedal steel guitar player. One track, "Kick in the Head", was written by Robert Hunter, who wrote the lyrics to many Grateful Dead songs.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bon Iver: 22, A Million (2016)*

22, A Million is the third studio album by American indie band Bon Iver. There is a clear change of direction with this album, with use of electronic effects and hip hop inspired production. This is my first spin and I was taken by surprise. Once you're past the initial shock, this album turns out to be a likely masterpiece to my taste as well as the first two - although another spin is needed to make up my mind.


----------



## SanAntone

Discovered *Purity Ring *from the end of year "best of" on 5:4 blog. His list contains new classical as well as experimental rock/pop, which often are the most interesting albums.


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Daha Nasıl Sevebilirim (1993)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is thrilling <3


----------



## SanAntone

Listening, again, to what I think is one of best records ever made.

*JIMI HENDRIX | Electric Ladyland








*

_According to music journalist David Stubbs, Electric Ladyland is "undoubtedly a rock album, albeit rock on the point of evolving into something else." Uncut magazine's John Robinson said that its music reconciles the psychedelic pop of Hendrix's earlier recordings with the aggressive funk he would explore on his 1970 album Band of Gypsys. During its recording, Kramer experimented with innovative studio techniques such as backmasking, chorus effect, echo, and flanging, which AllMusic's Cub Koda said recontextualized Hendrix's psychedelic and funk sounds on the album.

Electric Ladyland is a cross-section of Hendrix's wide range of musical talent. It includes examples of several genres and styles of music: the psychedelic "Burning of the Midnight Lamp", a UK single the previous summer (1967), the extended blues jam "Voodoo Chile", the New Orleans-style R&B of Earl King's "Come On", the epic studio production of "1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be)", the social commentary of "House Burning Down", and the Sixties-era Britpop of Noel Redding's "Little Miss Strange". The album also features an electric reworking of the Bob Dylan classic "All Along the Watchtower", which has been well-received by critics as well as by Dylan himself,[15] and also "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)", a staple of both radio and guitar repertoire. Rolling Stone's Holly George-Warren praised "Crosstown Traffic" for its hard rock guitar riff. _(Wikipedia)

Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License 3.0


----------



## Floeddie

WAR - Why Can't Be Friends


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Byrds - The Notorious Byrd Brothers - 1968


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Byrds - Sweetheart of the Rodeo - 1968


----------



## Floeddie

Evil Hearted You - The Yardbirds (1964)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Out today: new albums by King's X and Megadeth! Yes, we love <3


----------



## pmsummer

SALEM 1692
*John Zorn*
Insurrection
Julian Lage - guitar​Matt Hollenberg - guitar​Trevor Dunn - bass​Kenny Grohowski - drums​
_TZADIK_


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Sevsen Ne Olurdu (1983)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Van der Graaf Generator:
The Least We Can Do Is Wave to Each Other (1970)
H to He, Who Am the Only One (1970)
Pawn Hearts (1971)
Godbluff (1975)
Still Life (1976)*

Revisiting the most important albums of British progressive rock band Van der Graaf Generator. Part of a check whether I have not been too harsh on the seventies' albums when I made my list of favourites. All five were fun to listen to again, and Pawn Hearts should definitely have been on my list - which I'm remedying now. I also want to give Godbluff and Still Life another spin the coming week to make up my mind.


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Ben Olmalıydım (1983)*


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Listening, again, to what I think is one of best records ever made.
> 
> *JIMI HENDRIX | Electric Ladyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _According to music journalist David Stubbs, Electric Ladyland is "undoubtedly a rock album, albeit rock on the point of evolving into something else." Uncut magazine's John Robinson said that its music reconciles the psychedelic pop of Hendrix's earlier recordings with the aggressive funk he would explore on his 1970 album Band of Gypsys. During its recording, Kramer experimented with innovative studio techniques such as backmasking, chorus effect, echo, and flanging, which AllMusic's Cub Koda said recontextualized Hendrix's psychedelic and funk sounds on the album.
> 
> Electric Ladyland is a cross-section of Hendrix's wide range of musical talent. It includes examples of several genres and styles of music: the psychedelic "Burning of the Midnight Lamp", a UK single the previous summer (1967), the extended blues jam "Voodoo Chile", the New Orleans-style R&B of Earl King's "Come On", the epic studio production of "1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be)", the social commentary of "House Burning Down", and the Sixties-era Britpop of Noel Redding's "Little Miss Strange". The album also features an electric reworking of the Bob Dylan classic "All Along the Watchtower", which has been well-received by critics as well as by Dylan himself,[15] and also "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)", a staple of both radio and guitar repertoire. Rolling Stone's Holly George-Warren praised "Crosstown Traffic" for its hard rock guitar riff. _(Wikipedia)
> 
> Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License 3.0


*Electric Ladyland* was certainly his high point, and one of my favorite albums.

I wonder whether *Hendrix* would have surpassed this with something even MORE genius, had he lived, or whether he'd have simply devolved into a blues/rock/jam/funk guitarist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shaughnessy said:


> *The Flying Burrito Brothers - eponymous 3rd album - 1971*
> 
> _*The Flying Burrito Bros*_ is the third album by the country rock group, The Flying Burrito Brothers, released in the spring of 1971. Before recording sessions for the album began, Chris Hillman fired Gram Parsons from the band, leaving Hillman and "Sneaky" Pete Kleinow as the only original continuing members. In Parsons' place, the band hired a young unknown musician named Rick Roberts, who later was the primary lead singer of Firefall. Guitarist Bernie Leadon would also leave the band shortly after the album's release, going on to co-found the Eagles.


Good album from a good line-up - pity they couldn't stick around for longer as new boy Rick Roberts' songwriting contributions were promising. Although Pete Kleinow was the first to leave I think by then Chris Hillman was thoroughly fed up with having kicked his b******s in for little or no reward for three years, so I for one couldn't really blame him for throwing in the towel when he got the call from Stephen Stills to join Manassas.


----------



## SanAntone

*GRATEFUL DEAD | The Reckoning* (1981)


----------



## pianozach

*7-Song Playlist For a Sunday Evening, Part 1 of 2*

*The Banana Splits – Doin’ The Banana Split (1969)
The Banana Splits – I Enjoy Being a Boy (In Love With You) (1969)
The Banana Splits – The Beautiful Calliopa (1969)*
*The Banana Splits – Let Me Remember You Smiling (1969)

Nivana – Smells Like Teen Spirit (1991)
Nirvana – In Bloom (1991)
Nirvana – Come As You Are (1991)


The Banana Splits – Doin’ The Banana Split (1969)*

I actually sent in the boxtops from the Kellogg’s cereal boxes and received two 45 rpm EP records, and these four songs were on the second one of them.

*The Banana Splits*, of course, were a fictional television band made up of four anthropomorphic animals (*Fleegle, Drooper*, *Bingo,* and *Snorky*, a beagle, a lion, a gorilla, and a mute elephant that communicated using a bicycle horn like Harpo Marx), so these recordings were made by some of the finest session musicians around at the time.

*Doin’ the Banana Split* was written by *Barry White*, but sounds he was going for a James Brown vibe.







*The Banana Splits – I Enjoy Being a Boy (In Love With You) (1969)*

A harmless bit Psychedelic Pop. I love when they use the phrase _“vanilla fudge cream”_, managing to name-check two popular bands of the time.







*The Banana Splits – The Beautiful Calliopa (1969)*

Oh, the irony. A fictional band singing about a fictional instrument, the *Calliopa-saxi-via-trumpa-rimba-clara-bassa-trombaphone*.







*The Banana Splits – Let Me Remember You Smiling (1969)

Al Kooper* has co-writing credit on this one. Yeah, the same *Al Kooper* that played the organ part on *"Like A Rolling Stone"*. The original band frontman for *Blood, Sweat, & Tears*. _That_ *Al Kooper*.


----------



## pianozach

*7-Song Playlist For a Sunday Evening, Part 2 of 2

The Banana Splits – Doin’ The Banana Split (1969)
The Banana Splits – I Enjoy Being a Boy (In Love With You) (1969)
The Banana Splits – The Beautiful Calliopa (1969)
The Banana Splits – Let Me Remember You Smiling (1969)

Nivana – Smells Like Teen Spirit (1991)*
*Nirvana – In Bloom (1991)
Nirvana – Come As You Are (1991)


Nivana – Smells Like Teen Spirit (1991)*

The first three tracks from their breakthrough album, *Nevermind*. Somehow, the grunge/alt-rock style and the themes of frustration, alienation, loneliness, and anti-establishmentarianism captured the vibe of the day. Great videos for these three songs didn’t hurt either.

This one was the band’s biggest hit.

The fat bass guitar sound was due to bassist *Krist Novoselic* tuning his bass down to D flat.

The heavy rotation of the associated video of a chaotic pep rally on MTV probably contributed to its success, and certainly helped MTV gain a new audience.







*Nirvana – In Bloom (1991)

In Bloom* was the fourth and final single released from the album, and peaked at #5 on the charts. The video for the song, a parody of early 1960s band appearances on variety shows, won Best Alternative Video at the 1993 MTV Video Music Awards.







*Nirvana – Come As You Are (1991)*

Another single from the album, which also charted quite high on all the US and UK charts.


----------



## Art Rock

*Current 93: Nature Unveiled (1984)*

Nature Unveiled is the first studio album released by the English dark ambient industrial group Current 93, founded in 1982 by David Tibet. To quote one reviewer: "Nature unveiled is a raw, powerful and extremely noisy record, and although Tibet and most of his collaborators drifted away from and ultimately rejected the "industrial" label, there is no doubt that this album remains one of the best and most effective examples of what industrial music was all about in the early eighties. Still, it will probably leave most people desperate to turn on all the lights and put on something a little more cheerful." I pull this one out of the cabinet every one or two years, because there is nothing like it. A terrifying journey, but a rewarding listening experience.


----------



## Shaughnessy

New Riders of the Purple Sage - Brujo - 1974


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Byrds - Dr. Byrds & Mr. Hyde - 1969

_*Dr. Byrds & Mr. Hyde*_ is the seventh studio album by the Byrds and was released in March 1969 on Columbia Records. The album was produced by Bob Johnston and saw the band juxtaposing country rock material with psychedelic rock, giving the album a stylistic split-personality that was alluded to in its title. It was the first album to feature the new band line-up of Clarence White (guitar), Gene Parsons (drums), John York (bass), and founding member Roger McGuinn (guitar). _Dr. Byrds & Mr. Hyde_ is unique within the band's discography for being the only album on which McGuinn sings the lead vocal on every track.


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Sanki (1978)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Poco - Pickin' Up the Pieces - 1969

Bassist Randy Meisner appears on the album but quit the band shortly before the record was released. Meisner's exit was the result of his anger from being excluded (at Furay's insistence) from participation in the final mix playback sessions for the album, as only Messina and Furay were to complete production. His image was removed from the painting on the cover and replaced with the dog seen at the far left. His bass parts and backing vocals were left in the mix, but his lead vocals were removed, and new versions were sung by George Grantham. He is not credited as a group member on the completed album, but is listed in the credits as providing "supporting vocals and bass". 

Meisner left Poco and became a founding member of some group called "Eagles" which then vanished into obscurity never to be heard from again...


----------



## starthrower

Featuring Pharoah Sanders, Billy Hart, Troy Roberts, Sammy Figueroa


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> Poco - Pickin' Up the Pieces - 1969
> 
> Bassist Randy Meisner appears on the album but quit the band shortly before the record was released. Meisner's exit was the result of his anger from being excluded (at Furay's insistence) from participation in the final mix playback sessions for the album, as only Messina and Furay were to complete production. His image was removed from the painting on the cover and replaced with the dog seen at the far left. His bass parts and backing vocals were left in the mix, but his lead vocals were removed, and new versions were sung by George Grantham. He is not credited as a group member on the completed album, but is listed in the credits as providing "supporting vocals and bass".
> 
> Meisner left Poco and became a founding member of some group called "Eagles" which then vanished into obscurity never to be heard from again...


Gawd. Band politics. 

Any particular reason Meisner was excluded from the final mix playback sessions?


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Gawd. Band politics.
> 
> Any particular reason Meisner was excluded from the final mix playback sessions?


Richie Furay had the vision but it was Jim Messina who was most responsible for being at the board doing the mixing - Messina had worked with Buffalo Springfield as a recording engineer and producer. He played bass on two cuts from their last album "Last Time Around". Messina really knew his way around a studio. He stayed with Poco for two studio and 1 live album and then left to focus on production which lead him to Kenny Loggins

"After Poco, Messina signed a contract with Columbia Records as an independent producer. Messina was first introduced to the idea of producing Kenny Loggins in the summer of 1970 while still performing on the road with Poco. Loggins first met Messina in December 1970 at Messina's home, where the two recorded a number of Loggins' compositions in Messina's living room. Loggins at the time was a songwriter for ABC Dunhill and not a performing artist. Loggins had no agent, no manager, no business manager, and no prior experience as a performing artist. Messina felt Loggins needed some kind of an edge, and should embrace a more modern sound."

"In the course of deciding how to produce Loggins' first solo album, Messina met with Clive Davis, then president of Columbia Records. Messina proposed to Davis that he be allowed to sit in with Loggins on his first solo album in the same way that jazz artists had done in the past, and stated that Loggins also needed more upbeat and diverse material to help him gain appeal as a pop music artist. After reluctantly agreeing, Davis pursued the "Sitting In" concept through to the end.
With music trends moving away from folk, Messina presented Loggins with a number of songs that spilled over from his days with Poco and Buffalo Springfield. He felt Loggins could do both country rock and R&B styles extremely well, especially after hearing Loggins perform "Danny's Song.".

They became "Loggins and Messina" and, much like "Eagles" slipped into obscurity never to be heard from again...


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> Gawd. Band politics.
> 
> Any particular reason Meisner was excluded from the final mix playback sessions?


Randy Meisner apparently was difficult to work with since both bands ended up getting rid of him.


----------



## pmsummer

THE RITE OF SPRING
_Music of Gabriel Fauré, Igor Stravinsky, Claude Debussy, Johann Sebastian Bach_
*Hubert Laws* - flute
Bob James - keyboard
Ron Carter - bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums
Don Sebesky - arranger, conductor

_CTI_


----------



## Shaughnessy

SanAntone said:


> *Randy Meisner apparently was difficult to work with since both bands ended up getting rid of him*.







The situation came to a head at a concert in Knoxville, Tenn., in June of 1977, Meisner told Marc Eliot in his 2004 Eagles biography _To the Limit: The Untold Story of the Eagles_. The band had been on the road for 11 months, and Meisner felt that he had taken it to his personal limit.

“My ulcer was starting to act up, and I had a bad case of the flu as well. Still, we all sounded great onstage, the audience loved the show and we were being called back for another encore," he recalled. "‘No way,’ I said. I was too sick, and generally fed up. I decided I wasn’t going back out.”

Frey was furious and called Meisner a "p---y," and Meisner swung on him, which was followed by a scuffle between the bandmates. Security broke them up, but the altercation wasn't over yet.
“After a few minutes they let go of Glenn but continued holding me,” Meisner said. “He grabbed a towel, wiped the sweat off his face, walked right up and threw it in mine.”

Meisner continued with the band until the end of the tour, but the situation was worse than ever.
"Those last days on the road were the worst. Nobody was talking to me or would hang out after shows or do anything," Meisner recounted. "I was made an outcast of the band I'd helped start."










How 'Take It to the Limit' Led to Randy Meisner Leaving the Eagles


The Eagles scored one of their most enduring all-time hits with Take It to the Limit in 1975, but the song's success proved to be a double-edged sword.




tasteofcountry.com


----------



## pianozach

March 1977






_". . . and Meisner felt that he had taken it to his personal limit."_


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> March 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _". . . and Meisner felt that he had taken it to his personal limit."_


At the 4:39 mark you can see that Frey is genuinely thrilled that Meisner just really nailed it.

In the "History of the Eagles" video that I posted, Don Henley says that Randy Meisner had stayed up all night partying with two girls and bottle of vodka - 

When Meisner tells the story, he didn't want to sing the tune because his ulcers were acting up and he had a bad case of the flu - wasn't feeling well and was generally fed up.

One of them is telling the truth..

.


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> At the 4:39 mark you can see that Frey is genuinely thrilled that Meisner just really nailed it.
> 
> In the "History of the Eagles" video that I posted, Don Henley says that Randy Meisner had stayed up all night partying with two girls and bottle of vodka -
> 
> When Meisner tells the story, he didn't want to sing the tune because his ulcers were acting up and he had a bad case of the flu - wasn't feeling well and was generally fed up.
> 
> One of them is telling the truth..
> 
> .


I'll go with the *"difficult to work with"* narrative, which actually covers both stories. 

That fact that he was kicked out of two bands tells its own story.


----------



## Rogerx

Dusty Springfield - It Begins Again


----------



## Shaughnessy

Poco - eponymous second album - 1970

This is the band's first album to feature Timothy B. Schmit who replaced Randy Meisner. The Messina-penned "You Better Think Twice" became a signature song for the band. A copy of this album hangs in the Poco exhibit in the Country Music Hall of Fame in Nashville along with the jacket Rusty Young wears on the back cover.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Manassas - eponymous debut album - 1972

_Manassas_ marked a critical comeback for Stills, with Allmusic calling it a "sprawling masterpiece" and _Rolling Stone_ saying it was "reassuring to know that Stills has some good music still inside him. Most of it has a substantial, honest sound found on too few records these days. All the sounds you hear come from the seven group members". Chris Hillman was singled out as an "importance in the success of _Manassas_ and in the comeback of Stills, he can't be over-stressed [...] He's a masterful musician whether he's playing bass, guitar, or mandolin, and his boyishly pure, uncolored voice can carry a lot of emotional weight.".


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: This Night *

This Night is the fifth studio album by Canadian Indie rock band Destroyer. First spin. As usual, I get associations with early Bowie and Dylan, and this time also Lou Reed; production sounds less lo-fi, and the songs are mostly melodious and interesting, but they are sometimes a bit long for the material. On to the sixth.


----------



## atsizat

*Eddy Duchin - Did you ever see a dream walking? (1933)*

It is good to sleep with


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## bharbeke

I listened to the 2-CD rerelease of Destroyer by KISS. I respect what they were trying to do, especially after reading the booklet about the making of the album, but I probably enjoy about half of the songs on it.


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
*Orlando Concert
Perfect Houseplants*
_
Linn Records_


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - Hunky Dory


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian version of an old German psalm written by Christian Scriver in 1686.


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Kaderim (1987)*


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Bir Daha Söyle (1990)*


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Hatırında Mı? (1990)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

A cheerful double bill to conclude today's listening:

The Velvet Underground - _The Velvet Underground & Nico_ (debut album from 1966 - stereo mix):










Black Sabbath - _Master of Reality_ (third album from 1971):


----------



## Shaughnessy

For the commute home... At least one and a half - Maybe two if traffic is really bad - God save us from construction zones...










Emmylou Harris - The Ballad of Sally Rose - 1985

In a BBC Radio 2 programme recounting her career in 2006, Harris related how the album was a commercial "disaster" upon its release, its relative failure meaning that she would have to work "for money" again. Two singles from the album performed disappointingly by Harris' standards, although the single "White Line" was a reasonable success, reaching No. 14 on the country charts.

_The Ballad of Sally Rose_ was nominated for the Grammy Award for Best Female Country Vocal Performance.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris - Thirteen - 1985

For unexplained reasons, the album was taken out of print a few years after its initial release, making it one of the most sought-after albums in Harris' catalogue by fans, with used copies commanding unusually high prices on eBay and other used records sites. The album was produced by Harris' then-husband, Paul Kennerley. Though the album, to date, has never been separately issued on CD, in April 2011 it was made available for download in iTunes Store. It became available as a CD in 2013 in a compilation issued by the Rhino Entertainment Company called _Emmylou Harris Original Album Series Vol.2._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Iselilja by Gåte from 2004.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Shaughnessy

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - eponymous debut album - 1967


----------



## Shaughnessy

Poco - From the Inside - 1971

_*From the Inside*_ is the third studio album by the American country rock band Poco. The band was reportedly unhappy with it following its release. This album was the first to include new member Paul Cotton as lead guitarist, who replaced Jim Messina. Messina would go on to form his partnership with Kenny Loggins who would then fade into obscurity never to be heard from again...


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful! My hands would be in knots trying to play this tune.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> *Van der Graaf Generator:
> The Least We Can Do Is Wave to Each Other (1970)
> H to He, Who Am the Only One (1970)
> Pawn Hearts (1971)
> Godbluff (1975)
> Still Life (1976)*
> 
> Revisiting the most important albums of British progressive rock band Van der Graaf Generator. Part of a check whether I have not been too harsh on the seventies' albums when I made my list of favourites. All five were fun to listen to again, and Pawn Hearts should definitely have been on my list - which I'm remedying now. I also want to give Godbluff and Still Life another spin the coming week to make up my mind.


Come on Art 'Still Life' must make it on to the list


----------



## HenryPenfold

A bit of prog rock before bedtime
Close to the Edge was her Majesty’s favourite album


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Come on Art 'Still Life' must make it on to the list


I'd have included the lot! _World Record_ may be comparatively weak, but _The Quiet Zone/The Pleasure Dome_ was a strong response after the departures of both David Jackson and Hugh Banton. The album may seem like a square peg in a round hole as there is no trademark sax (all bar one track laid down by Jackson before he left) and organ, but to bring back bass guitar and introduce violin was an imaginative recalibration. The resulting music sounded leaner and more economical, with Guy Evans and Nic Potter laying down a mean groove. Pity it was their last studio album, as V der G would, I think, easily have had the smarts to survive the punk/new wave era without compromising their integrity or sounding tired.


----------



## pmsummer

OLLABELLE
*Ollabelle*
_
Columbia - DMZ_


----------



## Malx

elgar's ghost said:


> I'd have included the lot! _World Record_ may be comparatively weak, but _The Quiet Zone/The Pleasure Dome_ was a strong response after the departures of both David Jackson and Hugh Banton. The album may seem like a square peg in a round hole as there is no trademark sax (all bar one track laid down by Jackson before he left) and organ, but to bring back bass guitar and introduce violin was an imaginative recalibration. The resulting music sounded leaner and more economical, with Guy Evans and Nic Potter laying down a mean groove. Pity it was their last studio album, as V der G would, I think, easily have had the smarts to survive the punk/new wave era without compromising their integrity or sounding tired.


I agree I just didn't want to be too greedy.
Saw them live a couple of times - marvellous!


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1959. At the time the Duke had just one pressing made of these recordings and sent it to the queen as a gift the year after their meeting in 1958.


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Byrds - Ballad of Easy Rider - 1969


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Rare Junk - 1968


----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: God Is Saying This to You... (2009)*

This is the second studio album by American lo-fi indie rock musician Kurt Vile. Similar to his debut album, Constant Hitmaker (2008), the album is a compilation of home recordings recorded between 2003 and 2008. First spin.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Your Blues (2004)*

Your Blues is the sixth studio album by Canadian Indie rock band Destroyer. First spin. First reactions: continuing the line of the previous albums. Interesting, but lacking that _je ne sais quoi _that distinguishes (for me) a great album from a very good one or even a very good one from a good one. I will cue this for a second spin though one of these days.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zombie Inferno by Bloodbath 🤘💀😈


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Byrds - Untitled - 1970


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Uncle Charlie & His Dog Teddy - 1970


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

oh...I shared this before, but it's such a killer version of a medieval ballad! Yes we love <3


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

One of the songs covered by *The Watkins Family Hour *(Sean and Sara) and invited guests on their latest recording, _Vol. II_. On "The Tennessee Waltz", pianist Benmont Tench joins the duo for a fantastic performance and arrangement of this classic country song. 

Originally written by Redd Stewart and Pee Wee King, who sang and released the record in 1948. The lyric was from a man's standpoint but it has been recorded more often by women, with the biggest hit coming in 1950 with Patti Page's version. Some cancel-culturists have complained that the song is "misogynistic," in a staggering display of ignorance, by its alleged portrayal of women as predatory and disloyal.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Spoiler: Don't click on this - Seriously - You'll be sorry you did so - I'm not kidding - This isn't a joke - You'll regret it - Don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

Shaughnessy said:


> Spoiler: Don't click on this - Seriously - You'll be sorry you did so - I'm not kidding - This isn't a joke - You'll regret it


Rick rolled?! What year is it again?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Just one for the ride home today...










Emmylou Harris - Angel Band - 1987

_*Angel Band*_ is an acoustic collection of gospel songs by Emmylou Harris, released on July 7, 1987. The album was recorded live "off the floor" featuring a band composed of Vince Gill (mandolin, vocals), Carl Jackson (guitar, vocals) and Emory Gordy Jr. (bass, vocals). Jerry Douglas (dobro) and Mark O'Connor (fiddle) were overdubbed on some tracks. 

Vince Gill's harmony vocals are matched perfectly with her voice - The guy is an amazing talent - Just an absolutely fierce guitarist...

If you would care to take a listen, this is the link to the label authorized recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kTZdhxW09nAMjuidLk6OwbzNnm5BFbZiQ


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Giant Step/De Ole Folks at Home_

Taj's double album from 1969 - half ensemble, half solo. Great stuff.


----------



## starthrower

Just getting into this band and this early live album knocked me out.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Shaughnessy

For the commute home -









Manassas - Down the Road - 1973



Spoiler: Pensamiento













Spoiler: Guaguanco De Vero


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Souther - Hilman - Furay Band - eponymous debut album - 1974



Spoiler: Fallin' In Love - Reached # 27 on the US charts


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Nedeslusire

A Vision of a Dying Embrace (Live in Krakow 1996)


A new music service with official albums, singles, videos, remixes, live performances and more for Android, iOS and desktop. It's all here.




music.youtube.com


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Dead Man Ray *- Berchem


----------



## eljr

Shaughnessy said:


> Spoiler: Don't click on this - Seriously - You'll be sorry you did so - I'm not kidding - This isn't a joke - You'll regret it - Don't say I didn't warn you


OK, I didn't.


----------



## pianozach

eljr said:


> OK, I didn't.


Me neither.


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Your Blues (2004)*

Your Blues is the sixth studio album by Canadian Indie rock band Destroyer. Second spin. Good, in some songs very good, but no cigar. On to the seventh.



*Isildurs Bane: Off the Radar (2017)*

The fourth and last album of Isildurs Bane that I have selected to explore (first spin). The first two were very good, the third great, this one... well. it's totally different (which is of course a good thing in itself), but it does not appeal to me that much - certainly the least appealing of the four I've selected. Soit..


----------



## Shaughnessy

Poco - A Good Feelin; to Know - 1972

_*A Good Feelin’ to Know*_ is the fourth studio album by the American country rock band Poco. The title track became the band's most recognizable tune from its early days. However, the album did not do as well commercially as expected, discouraging Richie Furay, who would leave the band after the release of the band's next album _Crazy Eyes_.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris - Bluebird - 1989

If you would care to give it a listen, this is the link to the label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kH7v-wDme_o5CCoYUYUJqO8R6rhvvv0iY


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Souther - Hillman - Furay Band - Trouble In Paradise - 1975

If you would care to give it a listen, this is the link to the label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nPdUW_iHb9XI56bWoVqjepgZOgNZD_iBg



The reviews are really pretty scathing but it doesn't seem all that bad to me - Maybe this just wasn't the right album for 1975, who knows? - I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Rogerx

Canciones de mi padre
Album by Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> The Souther - Hillman - Furay Band - Trouble In Paradise - 1975
> 
> IThe reviews are really pretty scathing but it doesn't seem all that bad to me - Maybe this just wasn't the right album for 1975, who knows? - I couldn't tell you.


Actually, it's a pretty easy & pleasant listen... it just goes to show us what critics are about. I don't put a lot of faith in critics in general. It seems like a reasonable fit for 1975 to me.


----------



## Malx

Floeddie said:


> Actually, it's a pretty easy & pleasant listen... it just goes to show us what critics are about. I don't put a lot of faith in critics in general. It seems like a reasonable fit for 1975 to me.


I guess in the mid-seventies 'easy-pleasant listen' was just about to be replaced by the fury (no pun intended ) of new wave and punk which a lot of the 'hipper' critics were starting to put their weight behind.
With the benefit of hindsight there was nothing wrong with the album just wrong style for that point in time. 
I have often wondered why there has never been a 'critics' critic, that might be worth reading!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> I guess in the mid-seventies 'easy-pleasant listen' was just about to be replaced by the fury (no pun intended ) of new wave and punk which a lot of the 'hipper' critics were starting to put their weight behind.
> With the benefit of hindsight there was nothing wrong with the album just wrong style for that point in time.
> I have often wondered why there has never been a 'critics' critic, that might be worth reading!


1975 doesn't seem to be all that bad a year when looking through this list of albums - (This is definitely some sort of US based release list but there's a fair amount which appeared on both side of the Atlantic)






100 Greatest Albums of 1975


List of 100 greatest rock and pop music albums released in 1975 featuring "Born To Run" by Bruce Springsteen at number 1.




digitaldreamdoor.com





1976 holds up fairly well also - (again, from the US-centric website listed above)






100 Greatest Albums of 1976


List of 100 greatest rock and pop music albums released in 1976 featuring "Songs In The Key Of Life" by Stevie Wonder at number 1.




digitaldreamdoor.com





I just came across this site - Just had a brief chance to glance through the contents but it appears to be a better site than the above -









Best Albums of 1975


What are the best albums of 1975? BestEverAlbums.com brings together over 50,000 charts and calculates an overall ranking of the best albums of all time. The top ranked albums of 1975 are 1 - Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd, 2 - Blood On The Tracks by Bob Dylan, 3 - Born To Run by Bruce...




www.besteveralbums.com













Best Albums of 1976


What are the best albums of 1976? BestEverAlbums.com brings together over 50,000 charts and calculates an overall ranking of the best albums of all time. The top ranked albums of 1976 are 1 - Songs In The Key Of Life by Stevie Wonder, 2 - Station To Station by David Bowie, 3 - Ramones by...




www.besteveralbums.com


----------



## Art Rock

*Elbow: Leaders of the Free World (2005)*


First spin of their third studio album. The first two were excellent to my taste - I am reserving judgement on this one until I heard it a second (and possible a third) time.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Michael Giacchino* - Speed Racer soundtrack


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: Now We Have Light (2015, 2 CD's)*

The third studio album by British neo prog band Sanguine Hum. First spin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you ever hear this one? I did


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - All the Good Times - 1972

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lFx-HO1nLCPQYJTGUX-Bzn5PPeSXhZapo


----------



## Shaughnessy

Poco - Crazy Eyes - 1973

_*Crazy Eyes*_ is the fifth studio album (and sixth album overall) released by the American country rock band Poco. Released in 1973, _Crazy Eyes_ was the album with which founding member Richie Furay ended his original tenure with the group. 

In his Allmusic review, music critic Bruce Eder called the album "the group's liveliest and most bracing work and contains some of their most soulful music. In short, it's the fruition of everything they'd been working toward for four years... there's not a weak song, or even a wasted note anywhere on this album, and most bands would kill for a closing track as perfect as "Let's Dance Tonight." 



Spoiler: Let's Dance Tonight











Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lkMqDtg3Shq4bVnMHNdDiy_HqAKnaDDvE


----------



## Floeddie

Roger Miller:













Let the good times roll...


----------



## Rogerx

We'll Meet Again, The Very Best Of Vera Lynn

Sailors, Soldiers & Airmen of Her Majesty's Forces, Roland Shaw & His Orchestra, The Glen Somers Orchestra, Vera Lynn (vocalist), Arthur Young (keyboards), Charles Smart (organ), Woolf Phillips And His Orchestra, The Stargazers, The Clubmen, Mike Sammes Singers, Eric Rogers and his Orchestra



Berlin, I: It's a lovely day
Hupfeld: As Time Goes By
Kent, W: White Cliffs Of Dover
Mercer, Johnny: Dream
Romberg, S: When I Grow Too Old To Dream
Rosas: The Loveliest Night of the Year


----------



## pmsummer

LIVE AT ROCK CITY
_Nottingham, November - 86_
*Richard Thompson*
_
Angel Air_


----------



## Art Rock

*Angel Olsen: Big Time (2022)*

Big Time is the sixth studio album by American singer-songwriter Angel Olsen. Three of the preceding albums all made my list of favourites (currently 568 in total). First spin of her latest. She has always been willing to experiment with different genres (from art rock to dream pop), and on this one there is a clear country influence from what I have heard so far - loving it. A second spin as usual will be required to make up my mind.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> *Angel Olsen: Big Time (2022)*


I just listened to this last night. Some good country.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: The Haunted Man (2012)*

This is the third studio album by Folktronica singer Bat for Lashes (real name Natasha Khan), a Pakistani British singer, songwriter, and multi-instrumentalist. The first two were excellent and made it to my list of 550+ favourite pop/rock albums. Just finished the second spin of this one. Yup, it's three in a row. And to think I had never heard of her until about half a year ago.


----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: God Is Saying This to You... (2009)*

This is the second studio album by American lo-fi indie rock musician Kurt Vile. Similar to his debut album, Constant Hitmaker (2008), the album is a compilation of home recordings recorded between 2003 and 2008. Second spin. Definitely a very good album, but not good enough to make my list. Well, his allegedly best albums are still to come (going through his discography in chronological order).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hammock* (Marc Byrd / Andrew Thompson*): Departure songs *(2012).

From Wikipedia:
Departure Songs is the sixth full-length and first double album by American ambient/post-rock band Hammock. It was released on October 2, 2012 by the band's own label, Hammock Music.
Departure Songs was met with positive critical reception. John Diliberto, the host of Echoes, named Departure Songs the No. 1 album of the year for 2012 in his annual year-end "Top 10 Albums" list. Elizabeth Klisiewicz, writing for The Headphone Commute, stated that "Hammock go massive as they meditate on grand themes of death and loss, their music ever larger, more expansive." Jordan Dowling at Contactmusic.com described the album as "where it all comes together. Every disparate strand and sound conjured over the past eight years is no longer separated by song or by album, but layered on top of each other on a release that encompasses and near enough perfects the depth and breadth of the Nashville duo's back-catalogue." Matt Gilley at Fluid Radio posited that the album is "probably the closest thing to an ambient/post-rock opera anyone has ever written, and if anyone is ever going to write one, it’ll probably be Hammock." Ned Raggett noted in his review for AllMusic that "if Hammock's fifth album is something of an extension and consolidation of their past work... it's also a flat-out triumphant one."


----------



## atsizat

*Charles Aznavour - Isabelle (1965)*


----------



## Rogerx

Timeless

Diane Schuur, Stan Getz (tenor saxophone), Dave Grusin (piano), Bill Watrous (trombone), Warren Luening (trumpet), Larry Bunker (vibraphone), Pete Christlieb (tenor saxophone)


----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: Childish Prodigy (2009)*

Childish Prodigy is the third studio album by American indie rock musician Kurt Vile. Upon the album's release, Vile stated, "I tell people it’s my masterpiece. It's pretty epic. I put a lot of money into it. It cost in the thousands." First spin. Good, but I'm still not fully convinced - then again, according to the critics, his best albums are the ones released directly after this one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Floeddie

Kjetil Heggelund said:


>


A miracle from ?????


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: You Know What They Mean (2019)*

Their fifth studio album. I loved the preceding three (could not get hold of the debut), my reaction to the first spin of this one a month ago was less positive. Second spin. Overall, good, but a clear step down compared to the preceding albums.


----------



## atsizat

*Vera Lynn - We'll meet again (1939)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Animals' recorded legacy is a bit tangled due to discrepancies between their UK and USA discographies and in terms of posthumous re-evaluation on disc it has never been properly addressed. A great band from the 60s who deserved the comprehensive box set treatment more than most, but never got it. What is on the three discs below covers virtually all bases in terms of their UK studio output on the Columbia and Decca labels, but the absence of the _Animalism_ album (NOT the UK _Animalisms_ album, but a US-only album on MGM culled from three 1966 sessions and released a few months after the band's split during the late summer of that year) is a glaring hole, nonetheless. _Animalism_ was released on CD at some point but has long since been out of print.

_The Complete Animals_: contains the UK versions of _The Animals_ (1964) and _Animal Tracks_ (1965) albums, the UK non-album singles/b-sides and a few out-takes.









_Don't Bring Me Down_ contains the UK _Animalisms _(1966) album, the two non-album a-sides from 1966 (_Inside Looking Out_ and _Don't Bring Me Down_), one non-album b-side from 1966 (_Cheating_), four early tracks from 1963 when the embryonic Animals were known as the Alan Price Rhythm & Blues Combo, two late 1966 a-sides (_See See Rider_ and _Help Me Girl_) credited to Eric Burdon & The Animals and one withdrawn US single from late 1966 (the first cover of Randy Newman's _Mama Told Me Not to Come_) credited to Eric Burdon alone.

Despite the billing, _See See Rider_ was recorded while the final line-up of the 'original' Animals was still together. _Help Me Girl_ and _Mama Told Me Not to Come_ were recorded soon after this line-up split in August/September 1966. Drummer Barry Jenkins was the only member from the final Animals line-up who backed Burdon on the last two tracks, which were made with (uncredited) American session musicians. Both tracks were included on the solo album _Eric is Here_, which was confusingly credited to 'Eric Burdon and the Animals' when it was released somewhat belatedly in early 1967 - Burdon didn't actually form a new Animals band until the month after it was recorded.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Richard Hawley* - *Coles Corner* (2005). 

Mellow rock. The album was nominated for the 2006 Mercury Music Prize for best album.


----------



## atsizat

*Vera Lynn - The White Cliffs of Dover (1942)*


----------



## SanAntone

*PINK FLOYD | Animals*










Founding drummer Nick Mason agrees the time is now to re-absorb Animals. “I think it’s almost like the early Syd Barrett stuff,” he observes, referencing Floyd’s visionary founding guitarist/vocalist who exited the group in 1968. “A lot of people are unfamiliar with Animals. Everyone knows [March 1973’s] Dark Side [of the Moon] and [November 1979’s] The Wall, and then perhaps [September 1975’s] Wish You Were Here. In a way, Animals is one of our ‘undiscovered’ albums. So, hopefully, this release might really interest people to hear what we did when.”(*Analog Planet*)


----------



## bharbeke

I am listening to as much Joe Satriani as I can before seeing him this weekend. Currently, I am enjoying Black Swans and Wormhole Wizards.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*This Mortal Coil - Filigree and Shadow* (1986, 74 minutes), 4AD label. 

Amazing album. Recorded in 1986 and it still sounds fresh nowadays. Mostly covers from relatively obscure artists, but This Mortal Coil was one of the extremely rare cases of covers that actually sound better than the original. I still cannot hear the track "My father" without tears welling up.


----------



## Floeddie

bharbeke said:


> I am listening to as much Joe Satriani as I can before seeing him this weekend. Currently, I am enjoying Black Swans and Wormhole Wizards.


The Talking Stick Resort in AZ, no?


----------



## bharbeke

Floeddie said:


> The Talking Stick Resort in AZ, no?


That's exactly right. I'm looking forward to it, as I have mostly just seen his filmed G3 performances.


----------



## Floeddie

bharbeke said:


> That's exactly right. I'm looking forward to it, as I have mostly just seen his filmed G3 performances.


Let me know about the venue... I've been reluctant to go to any casino venues as I was burned in Las Vegas at an America show a few years ago. I thought I had great tickets, and we were put outside on the porch. I just want to know if the Talking Stick is all indoors. BTW, you should check out the concerts at the MIM in Scottsdale, the best venue I have had the pleasure of visiting along with the One World Theater in Austin TX.


----------



## bharbeke

Floeddie said:


> Let me know about the venue... I've been reluctant to go to any casino venues as I was burned in Las Vegas at an America show a few years ago. I thought I had great tickets, and we were put outside on the porch. I just want to know if the Talking Stick is all indoors. BTW, you should check out the concerts at the MIM in Scottsdale, the best venue I have had the pleasure of visiting along with the One World Theater in Austin TX.


MIM is definitely on my list to see sometime.

I'll post in the non-classical concert thread by Monday with my impressions. I have had fine casino experiences at Resorts World, The Joint at Hard Rock, Caesar's Colosseum, Harrah's, AVA Amphitheatre, and Desert Diamond. Here is one photo of the venue (grand ballroom): On Stage


----------



## atsizat

*Vera Lynn - We'll meet again (1953 version)*


----------



## bharbeke

For those people who think of Gravity Falls when they hear "We'll Meet Again," here is something to enjoy:


----------



## Floeddie

bharbeke said:


> MIM is definitely on my list to see sometime.
> 
> I'll post in the non-classical concert thread by Monday with my impressions. I have had fine casino experiences at Resorts World, The Joint at Hard Rock, Caesar's Colosseum, Harrah's, AVA Amphitheatre, and Desert Diamond. Here is one photo of the venue (grand ballroom): On Stage


Thanks for the link. I see three venues (theaters), the Showroom, the Salt River Grand Ballroom, and The Pool at Talking Stick Resort. When you bought your tickets, were they clear about which one? It looks like they could use any of the three.

The MIM is a place that I have been going to hear various live jazz groups, but they are a very small venue that holds 200 people or so. Go to the mim.org website to get on their concert mailing list. They are focused on world music of all kinds, and they are booking smaller acts of many genres! Heck, you can spend 4 hours in their museum and only see half of their stuff. What a great place the MIM is!

Have you ever been to the Celebrity Theater in Phoenix? It's indoors for sure, but I've never been there. It looks like a theater in the round, and it's larger on their maps.


----------



## bharbeke

The website is clear that the Satriani show is at the Grand Ballroom part of the Talking Stick Resort.

I have been to Celebrity Theatre. Every show there is in the round, and the stage can rotate to give everyone about equal front side and back side views. It was fine visually and acoustically. I was less enthused about the parking setup and generally narrower seats for the audience than most venues have.


----------



## Floeddie

bharbeke said:


> The website is clear that the Satriani show is at the Grand Ballroom part of the Talking Stick Resort.


Thanks... I asked you about the Celebrity Theater since Steve Vai will be there on Oct 2nd. Vai & Satriani are the same genre as I'm sure you know. I've seen Steve 3 times over the years, and he is quite lyrical. I received a discount offer on tickets to the show in my email a few days ago, but I will not be attending. If you are interested, send me a PM & I will send you a link.


----------



## starthrower

Art Rock said:


> *Sanguine Hum: Now We Have Light (2015, 2 CD's)*
> 
> The third studio album by British neo prog band Sanguine Hum. First spin.


That's my favorite album of theirs. Overall the music is kind of samey sounding but it's a very attractive sound and they write beautiful melodic songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Tina Turner Sings Country


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Trve Norwegian Black Metal, album out today. Pretty hardcore old-school this one \m/


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nick is preac


SanAntone said:


> *PINK FLOYD | Animals*
> 
> 
> 
> Founding drummer Nick Mason agrees the time is now to re-absorb Animals. “I think it’s almost like the early Syd Barrett stuff,” he observes, referencing Floyd’s visionary founding guitarist/vocalist who exited the group in 1968. “A lot of people are unfamiliar with Animals. Everyone knows [March 1973’s] Dark Side [of the Moon] and [November 1979’s] The Wall, and then perhaps [September 1975’s] Wish You Were Here. In a way, Animals is one of our ‘undiscovered’ albums. So, hopefully, this release might really interest people to hear what we did when.”(*Analog Planet*)


Nick is preaching to the converted in my case - I've always liked the _Animals_ album as much as any other by Pink Floyd. Dave Gilmour's solo on _Dogs_ is one I never tire of hearing. Roger Waters came up with some of his best lyrics as well, I think.


----------



## Shaughnessy

We're on the road to Madison, Wisconsin - Fall colours and a visit to one of my five sisters...









Pure Prairie League - Bustin' Out - 1972

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nNUVRq_jHdSg9psbt9aycpA3AEu9tAsjY














Pure Prairie League - Two Lane Highway - 1975

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mVH9WBmMPdOqZEN7gTgDGZJRZGAwkr5R4


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Stars & Stripes Forever - 1974

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_np2xF0C_lpsZQexWBm-4VpfiWY1YNJBR4














The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - _Symphonion Dream - 1975_

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lj_lPf-0HXREInnfhsHtLpEeTpdtwNo7g


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> We're on the road to Madison, Wisconsin - Fall colours and a visit to one of my five sisters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Prairie League - Bustin' Out - 1972
> 
> Link to label authorized complete recording -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nNUVRq_jHdSg9psbt9aycpA3AEu9tAsjY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Prairie League - Two Lane Highway - 1975
> 
> Link to label authorized complete recording -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mVH9WBmMPdOqZEN7gTgDGZJRZGAwkr5R4


Makes me wish I still had my drum set, I'd relax with this one.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Bob Dylan - Rough and rowdy ways* (2020).

This man is now in his eighties, but he just keeps going, and with consistently brilliant material at that. Okay, on this album, his voice begins to sound like Leonard Cohen, but that's okay. As the Traveling Wilburys said back then: "Even when you're old and grey, you still got somethin' to say!"


----------



## Malx

*Gary Moore - Whiskey in the Jar.*
A cracking live performance


----------



## Art Rock

*Brian Eno: Ambient 1 'Music for Airports' (1978), Music for Films (1978)*

These are the sixth and seventh studio albums by the English musician Brian Eno - part of my little project to check his seventies' output again. I had already put two of his albums (Another Green World, Before and After Science) in my list of favourites when I first made it almost two years ago. Upon re-listening today, I feel these two should be in as well.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: Now We Have Power (2018)*

Moving on to the fourth studio album of this British neo prog band. The first three were contenders for my list of favourite albums, but none of them made it in the end. First spin of this one. Liking the first part, less sure about the second part. Scheduled for a second spin one of these days.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian traditional folksinger here. Love that some intervals sound "out of tune" to classical well-tempered ears


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More traditional folk music here. This version of the famous medieval ballad has a different melody than I'm used to. Maybe it's a contender for "worlds saddest song".


----------



## Mowgli

KC





and KG





Both fearlessly creative but you might not know of KGATLW yet


----------



## Floeddie

Mowgli said:


> and KG


Thanks for the intro, with the name, I might have missed out, but Fripp sold me!


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Frosting (2022)*

Their sixth studio album, first spin. One critics' reactions: "It’s the most Bent Knee-esque Bent Knee record to date, which means that, simultaneously, it’s also the album of theirs that sounds the least like Bent Knee." My first reaction: weirdly different from the previous albums, more art pop, far more electronic effects than before, but Courtney Swain is still amazing. This will take at least two more spins to make up my mind.


----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: Smoke Ring for My Halo (2011)*

Smoke Ring for My Halo is the fourth studio album by American indie rock musician Kurt Vile. I liked the first three, the fourth is his first masterpiece according to some critics. First spin. First reaction: indeed the best so far.


----------



## Art Rock

*Cluster and Brian Eno: Cluster & Eno (1977)*

While I have been replaying the Brian Eno albums of the seventies, I was astonished to see one in Wikipedia I had never even heard of - probably because it was filed under C in the shops. YouTube to the rescue. First time I listen to his collaboration with the German electronic music group Cluster (Hans-Joachim Roedelius and Dieter Moebius). It's interesting, but first reaction is a bit less enthusiastic than for Eno's solo albums from that time.



*Cluster: Sowieso (1976)*

The fourth studio album by Cluster seemed a logical next choice (also via YouTube). Also interesting - one can hear why Cluster and Eno decided to collaborate on an album.


----------



## bharbeke

*Scorpions: Classic Bites*

Scorpions is one of those rare rock bands where the singing, guitar, and drums all sound fabulous pretty much all the time. I'm sure the bass is fine, too, but I don't usually listen for that. The message in "Under the Same Sun" is one that still resonates today.


----------



## pianozach

bharbeke said:


> *Scorpions: Classic Bites*
> 
> Scorpions is one of those rare rock bands where the singing, guitar, and drums all sound fabulous pretty much all the time. I'm sure the bass is fine, too, but I don't usually listen for that. The message in "Under the Same Sun" is one that still resonates today.


Funny, but I'm a real bass fan. McCartney, Squire, Geddy Lee, Levin, Lake . . .


----------



## starthrower

This release is a 10/10 for recording quality, material, and performances.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Mowgli

When I want to crank Scorpions in my car I'll bring Lovedrive, Animal Magnetism and/or Blackout.
There are videos from other albums I'll play on loop when I just want a Scorpions fix while I do stuff


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Itzy* - Checkmate


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Floeddie

The Paupers were a Canadian psychedelic rock band from Toronto, Ontario, who recorded between 1965 and 1968. They released two albums for Verve Forecast Records and appeared at the Monterey International Pop Festival.


----------



## SanAntone

*JOHN FULLBRIGHT | The Liar*










_Fullbright’s star burned hot at the start of his career and now, eight years later, he is reminding us why. He can still write an unflinchingly vulnerable song that will shred your heart to pieces when he belts it out, low and leathery, with all the force of a freight train. At the piano with a devastating confession of love (“Safe to Say”), a gentle ode to music’s healing abilities (“Bearden, 1645”), or a pounding singalong of dissolution (“Poster Child”), or ripping on a guitar for an urgent declaration of self-improvement (“Paranoid Heart”), Fullbright is a livewire. The Liar puts his impressive vocal range to full use, in meditative, soulful hymns like “Stars” and the warm, bluesy growl of the title track, as he reckons lyrically with getting older and trying to be a better man._ (*No Depression)*

I first heard about John Fullbright from of all people a corporate lawyer from Austin. This was probably around 2014 or 2015, and I was surprised I had not heard of this guy before. And I've kept track of his new releases ever since, aware that this guy was a pretty good songwriter, to understate the fact. This is only his fourth record, and one of those was a live date from 2009.

But his latest is not killing me, and it could be because of the collaborative process used to write the songs. For me some writers are just better all alone. But I'll keep listening.


----------



## new but obsessed

Just started now listening to the newly released Bjork album, Fossora. 

So far it's got some loud trip-hoppiness, that good ol' Bjork vocal sound we all love, and just some interesting sounds, rhythms and beats. Certainly feels new and high end modern. But maybe is the closest in a while to that 90s / early 2000s music that Bjork was putting out. 

Anyway, always happy for a new Bjork release!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After som Sor on classical guitar and Norwegian folk tunes on fiddle & guitar it was time for...Nordjevel \m/ I think the new album is awesome! Pretty hard and furious...


----------



## Malx

*Grateful Dead - China Cat Sunflower / I Know You Rider / Mexicali Blues / Bertha.*

From my favourite live Dead set, I haven't listened to that many but this one sounds just about right for me - the band at the height of their powers with a mix of their tunes I love best.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Loved this when it came out 11 years ago...I think Machine Head has several characteristics that remind of classical music. Maybe it's the beer! 🍻🍻


----------



## Mowgli

I paid the 20 bucks to get rid of the annoying popups on G-Force freeware.
Gold unlocked some cool features to boot. Better for my BP than a large pizza.

I finished playing King Crimson Meltdown 3CD. Playing Thrak now.


----------



## Mowgli

Malx said:


> *Grateful Dead - China Cat Sunflower / I Know You Rider / Mexicali Blues / Bertha.*
> 
> From my favourite live Dead set, I haven't listened to that many but this one sounds just about right for me - the band at the height of their powers with a mix of their tunes I love best.


That's an excellent CD/BR set. That show was one of their most popular bootleg videos forever.
I think it was called Sunshine Daydream.

Here's another one of my favorites. It has a pretty crunchy The Other One suite.








Grateful Dead Live at Carousel Ballroom on 1968-02-14 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 1: d1t01 - Morning Dew d1t02 - Good Morning Little Schoolgirl d1t03 - Dark Star -> d1t04 - China Cat Sunflower -> d1t05 - The Eleven -> d1t06 - Turn On...



archive.org













one of my first live dead tapes had tracks 10-13 from this next fiery show. It has entertaining stage banter starting ~2:25 on track 10 followed by an excellent HtH & a unique Mason's Children.








Grateful Dead Live at International Speedway on 1969-12-28 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Black Peter, Me & My Uncle, China Cat Sunflower-> I Know You Rider-> High Time, Cumberland Blues, Good Lovin'-> Drums-> Good Lovin', Cold Rain & Snow, Hard To...



archive.org





I like them.









"Hey, your lense cap is on, you..."


----------



## Mowgli

Khruangbin said in an interview that they wear wigs on stage so they’re less likely to get recognized and/or hassled in public. Their drummer DGAF though.

KEXP features many newer musicians on their YouTube channel.
Dig through their archives for interesting and sometimes excellent music.





"KEXP is a nonprofit arts organization serving music lovers and artists through in-person, broadcast, and online programming. KEXP operates one of the most influential listener-supported music radio stations in the world, 90.3 KEXP-FM Seattle, with online and on-air service reaching over 200,000 global listeners each week. On KEXP's YouTube channel, videos of exclusive live performances garner more than 3.4 million views per week, reaching over 1.8 million subscribers among many other viewers. From their headquarters at Seattle Center, KEXP hosts community events and produces hundreds of live performances each year, many of which are open to public audiences at no charge. For more information, please visit KEXP 90.3 FM - Where the Music Matters"


----------



## SanAntone

PWoolfson said:


>


This is why I urge members to take the small amount of time and effort to provide a textual description of the music they are posting about. This YouTube clip is a black box on my screen with "This video is not available" message, meaning I have no idea what PWoolfson posted.


----------



## PWoolfson

SanAntone said:


> This is why I urge members to take the small amount of time and effort to provide a textual description of the music they are posting about. This YouTube clip is a black box on my screen with "This video is not available" message, meaning I have no idea what PWoolfson posted.


Sorry about that!
It’s Time Has Shown Me Your Face, Steve Tilston 
It’s been a while since I posted so I’ve probably not done it properly. I’ll have another attempt later.


----------



## PWoolfson

Time Has Shown Me Your Face, Steve Tilston

(hopefully got this right)


----------



## Shaughnessy

PWoolfson said:


> Time Has Shown Me Your Face, Steve Tilston
> 
> (hopefully got this right)


Nope... "Video Unavailable - This video is not available" means that you're attempting to post a version of a particular video that has only been licensed for use in the UK.

This one works in the US -






Here's a link to the label authorized complete recording - Steve Tilson - "An Acoustic Confusion" - 1971 - (UK acoustic folk rock)



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJC5bOVBufwC8kSItWZ8ZdW7dnHznm7WG



This is a pretty common occurrence for the members from the UK - The problem is that on your end the video looks fine - It isn't until you post it that its unavailability will be noticeable - There is no workaround - It's strictly trial and error but it is a good idea, as mentioned, to list the artist and selection.


----------



## PWoolfson

Shaughnessy said:


> Nope... "Video Unavailable - This video is not available" means that you're attempting to post a version of a particular video that has only been licensed for use in the UK.
> 
> This one works in the US -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the label authorized complete recording - Steve Tilson - "An Acoustic Confusion" - 1971 - (UK acoustic folk rock)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJC5bOVBufwC8kSItWZ8ZdW7dnHznm7WG
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty common occurrence for the members from the UK - The problem is that on your end the video looks fine - It isn't until you post it that its unavailability will be noticeable - There is no workaround - It's strictly trial and error but it is a good idea, as mentioned, to list the artist and selection.


Thank you for that Shaughnessey,
Much appreciated
Very frustrating that there is no way round this


----------



## Floeddie

PWoolfson said:


> Thank you for that Shaughnessey,
> Much appreciated
> Very frustrating that there is no way round this


There is, but it is a pain. Multiple browsers and a good VPN will get you there if you want to see it badly enough.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Floeddie said:


> There is, but it is a pain. Multiple browsers and a good VPN will get you there if you want to see it badly enough.


That is true - I should have phrased it differently - With the use of a VPN, he could log on to a server in the US and access the YouTube page with the appropriate license - VPNs aren't quite in my wheelhouse and so someone else would have to provide the advice and guidance on this one but it needs to be one that allows you to choose a US based server.


----------



## Art Rock

*Harold Budd and Brian Eno: Ambient 2 - The Plateaux of Mirror (1980)
Brian Eno and David Byrne: My Life in the Bush of Ghosts (1981)
Brian Eno: Ambient 4 - On Land (1982)*

Three more Eno albums (this time of the early eighties) to re-play and reconsider. My Life in the Bush of Ghosts was exactly as I remembered it, innovative, a great listen, but just not good enough to make my list of favourite albums. The two Ambient albums on the other hand were far better than I remembered and both make the list.

After having done Caravan, VDGG, and Eno the past few weeks, the coming Sundays will be reserved for similar exercises with selected sixties and seventies albums by Rush, Jethro Tull, and King Crimson.


----------



## SanAntone

PWoolfson said:


> Time Has Shown Me Your Face, Steve Tilston





Shaughnessy said:


> Nope... "Video Unavailable - This video is not available" means that you're attempting to post a version of a particular video that has only been licensed for use in the UK.
> 
> This one works in the US -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the label authorized complete recording - Steve Tilson - "An Acoustic Confusion" - 1971 - (UK acoustic folk rock)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJC5bOVBufwC8kSItWZ8ZdW7dnHznm7WG
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty common occurrence for the members from the UK - The problem is that on your end the video looks fine - It isn't until you post it that its unavailability will be noticeable - There is no workaround - It's strictly trial and error but it is a good idea, as mentioned, to list the artist and selection.


Frustrating YouTube situation - but I found the song on Spotify, and thanks mostly to PWoolfson, but also Shaughnessy, I have discovered an artist who's right down my alley and one i will investigate further. This is why I like Talk Classical.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Frustrating YouTube situation - but I found the song on Spotify, and thanks mostly to PWoolfson, but also Shaughnessy, I have discovered an artist who's right down my alley and one i will investigate further. This is why I like Talk Classical.


Some holders of rights to some music catalogs are rather aggressive in having unauthorized music removed, often fairly quickly.

The holders of *Beatles* music do offer practically the entire catalog on the Beatles official Youtube channel, but it's often difficult to find official recordings elsewhere on Youtube.

Then there's the *Jimi Hendrix* studio recordings. They're simply NOT available. You can find "fake" *Hendrix* recordings, often by people attempting to pass their recreations off as the real thing.


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> Some holders of rights to some music catalogs are rather aggressive in having unauthorized music removed, often fairly quickly.
> 
> The holders of *Beatles* music do offer practically the entire catalog on the Beatles official Youtube channel, but it's often difficult to find official recordings elsewhere on Youtube.
> 
> Then there's the *Jimi Hendrix* studio recordings. They're simply NOT available. You can find "fake" *Hendrix* recordings, often by people attempting to pass their recreations off as the real thing.


They have every right to police their copyrights.


----------



## Philidor

From time to time ...

*Deep Purple: Made in Japan (1972)*

Ian Gillan, voice, harmonica, percussion
Ritchie Blackmore, guitar
Jon Lord, organ, keyboard
Roger Glover, bass
Ian Paice, drums










50 years old and still fresh ....


----------



## Art Rock

*Harold Budd: The Pavilion of Dreams (1976)*

Having listened to his co-production with Eno (Ambient 2) a few hours ago, I decided to pull out what is arguably Harold Budd's best solo album. Another album that I had not played in ages, and I was pleasantly surprised by the soundscapes created by "mixing ethereal melodies communicated by voice or saxophone with glissando accompaniment, Harold Budd creates a series of siren songs on The Pavilion of Dreams that shimmer like light reflected on the water's surface..." (as one critic put it). Had the whole album approached the quality of the first 18 minutes instrumental track, it would have been a masterpiece. Unfortunately, the harp-accompanied vocalises and madrigals that follow are less to my taste. The album's closer is fine again.


----------



## Mowgli

The 80's were strange. When I pick a single KC disc to play it won't be either of these.


----------



## Rogerx

Mas Canciones, Linda Ronstadt


----------



## pianozach

Mowgli said:


> The 80's were strange. When I pick a single KC disc to play it won't be either of these.


I'm not familiar with these. What's wrong with them?


----------



## Mowgli

pianozach said:


> I'm not familiar with these. What's wrong with them?


They sound like KC were trying to incorporate new wave.
The second one has a few worthwhile moments but nothing worth the time wasted by the rest.
They didn't record another album for about 10 years.

This Allmusic reviewer liked them way more than I do








King Crimson - Beat Album Reviews, Songs & More | AllMusic


Discover Beat by King Crimson released in 1982. Find album reviews, track lists, credits, awards and more at AllMusic.




www.allmusic.com












King Crimson - Three of a Perfect Pair Album Reviews, Songs & More | AllMusic


Discover Three of a Perfect Pair by King Crimson released in 1984. Find album reviews, track lists, credits, awards and more at AllMusic.




www.allmusic.com


----------



## Mowgli

Jeff Beck Group ~ Truth (1968)


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> I'm not familiar with these. What's wrong with them?


All from Wikipedia - Never heard either one, can't verify any of the content, neither has any cultural reference points for me...

The first one - Released on 18 June 1982, _*Beat*_ reached number 39 in the UK Albums Chart. This is the second King Crimson album to feature the band's line-up of co-founder Robert Fripp, Adrian Belew, Tony Levin and Bill Bruford. It is the first release in King Crimson’s discography to feature the same lineup as the previous studio album.

_Trouser Press_ wrote that "the players push their instruments into a new form, akin to fusion and art-rock, but miles beyond either, and beyond description as well."

According to the _Trouser Press Record Guide_, the album was inspired by the history and work of 1950’s Beat literature, spurred on by the twenty-fifth anniversary of the publication of _On the Road_ by Jack Kerouac. Additionally, Belew claims he was "prompted by a note saying 'I'm wheels, I am moving wheels' by Fripp," who suggested Beat writings become the "lyrical underpinning" of the album after he saw Belew "reading Keuroac." The album makes several references to the writings of the Beat Generation:

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n8goT2pMxXvvmxnDBm-JHNzeM_Ge70jos



The second one - _*Three of a Perfect Pair*_ is the tenth studio album by English band King Crimson, released in March 1984 by record label E.G. It is the final studio album to feature the quartet of Robert Fripp, Adrian Belew, Tony Levin and Bill Bruford.

According to Fripp: "The album presents two distinct sides of the band’s personality, which has caused at least as much confusion for the group as it has the public and the industry. The left side is accessible, the right side excessive."

_Trouser Press_ described it as "a most disjunct album from a band that prided itself on carefully matched contradictions. The Left Side sports four of Adrian Belew's poorer songs and a self-derivative instrumental; the flip is nearly all-instrumental, nearly free-form, nearly brilliant. [...] Apparently the Frippressive "discipline" that forged the critically acclaimed pop/art synthesis of the first two latter-day Crimson albums is not a permanent condition."

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXhfRoiJBIitF14G-8gMVpu5eGzdfYrKo


----------



## Floeddie

Mowgli said:


> The 80's were strange. When I pick a single KC disc to play it won't be either of these.


I like Three of a Perfect pair... Adrian Belew at his best! I've seen him play a few times... a truly crazy guy! There's always dissent, no?


----------



## PWoolfson

The Monkees - If I Ever Get to Saginaw Again


----------



## Mowgli

Floeddie said:


> I like Three of a Perfect pair... Adrian Belew at his best! I've seen him play a few times... a truly crazy guy! There's always dissent, no?


It's definitely their most polarizing era.


----------



## Mowgli

Through headphones


----------



## Jay




----------



## Flamme

This stuff is lit...Listening like 10 times in row...


----------



## haydnguy

Shaughnessy said:


> That is true - I should have phrased it differently - With the use of a VPN, he could log on to a server in the US and access the YouTube page with the appropriate license - VPNs aren't quite in my wheelhouse and so someone else would have to provide the advice and guidance on this one but it needs to be one that allows you to choose a US based server.


I use a VPN. I changed my server to London and it works fine.


----------



## Shaughnessy

The 13th Doctor Who - Jodie Whittaker - records Coldplay's "Yellow" for a benefit album - "Children In Need"

Followed by a rehearsal scene...


----------



## Mowgli

Just finished CD1 of King Crimson's Heaven & Earth box set.
CD2, Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With/Level Five, going on in a minute.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Miles Davis: _Sorcerer_ (MFSL hybrid SACD)


----------



## Rogerx

Full Circle -Loretta Lynn album


----------



## Flamme

Pure classic.


----------



## Malx

Mowgli said:


> That's an excellent CD/BR set. That show was one of their most popular bootleg videos forever.
> I think it was called Sunshine Daydream.
> 
> Here's another one of my favorites. It has a pretty crunchy The Other One suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful Dead Live at Carousel Ballroom on 1968-02-14 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> Set 1: d1t01 - Morning Dew d1t02 - Good Morning Little Schoolgirl d1t03 - Dark Star -> d1t04 - China Cat Sunflower -> d1t05 - The Eleven -> d1t06 - Turn On...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my first live dead tapes had tracks 10-13 from this next fiery show. It has entertaining stage banter starting ~2:25 on track 10 followed by an excellent HtH & a unique Mason's Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful Dead Live at International Speedway on 1969-12-28 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> Black Peter, Me & My Uncle, China Cat Sunflower-> I Know You Rider-> High Time, Cumberland Blues, Good Lovin'-> Drums-> Good Lovin', Cold Rain & Snow, Hard To...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey, your lense cap is on, you..."


Impressive collection


----------



## pianozach

*6 or 8 Song Playlist for a Wednesday Afternoon, Part 1 of 2*

*The Jimi Hendrix Experience – Foxy Lady (Live 1968)
Jimi Hendrix (Band of Gypsys) – Who Knows (Rehearsal 1969)*
*Jimi Hendrix – Voodoo Child (Slight Return) (Live 1970)

The Beatles – Come Together (1969)
The Beatles – Something (1969)
The Beatles – Maxwell’s Silver Hammer (1969)


The Jimi Hendrix Experience – Foxy Lady (Live 1968)*

Naturally the sound quality here is fair to poor, but as *Hendrix* died so young, we’ll never really know where his music would have taken us had he lived. We get small windows into the past, and that’s it. It’s pretty wondrous just how effortless his guitar playing sounds.







*Jimi Hendrix (Band of Gypsys) – Who Knows (Rehearsal 1969)*

Rehearsal with *Buddy Miles* and *Billy Cox* for their gigs at the Fillmore East. Finding studio tracks of Hendrix songs on Youtube is practically fruitless. There’s no official Hendrix channel, but when his music _is_ posted it doesn’t usually stay posted for long.







*Jimi Hendrix – Voodoo Child (Slight Return) (Live 1970)*

Audio from the *Second Atlanta International Pop Festival*, to a crowd of roughly 300,000.

Bill Mankin, who worked on the construction and stage crews for the festival, provides liner notes for the Freedompackage, describing his first-hand account. He explains, _“At the center of the vortex was the master magician on guitar: the personification of a life lived fully and wildly, with no boundaries, no limitations, and aiming for the stars at light speed.”_


----------



## pianozach

*6 or 8 Song Playlist for a Wednesday Afternoon, Part 2 of 2

The Jimi Hendrix Experience – Foxy Lady (Live 1968)
Jimi Hendrix (Band of Gypsys) – Who Knows (Rehearsal 1969)
Jimi Hendrix – Voodoo Child (Slight Return (Live 1970)

The Beatles – Come Together (1969)*
*The Beatles – Something (1969)
The Beatles – Maxwell’s Silver Hammer (1969)*


*The Beatles – Come Together (1969)*

The first three tracks from *The Beatles’* legendary 1969 album *Abbey Road*, the last they recorded together.

The album leads off with a *John Lennon* track, *Come Together*, a lyrical gobbledygook of clever phrases that might actually be describing the four members of The Beatles.

The song also ended up the subject of a plagiarism lawsuit by *Morris Levy*, the owner of *Big Seven Music*, as Lennon had lifted both the musical vibe of the song, and the first line of lyrics from a *Chuck Berry* song, *You Can’t Catch Me*. This resulted in an agreement in 1973 for Lennon to record a three tracks from the Big Seven catalog, but the sessions, produced by *Phil Spector*, devolved into drug-filled gun-toting chaotic hurricanes, and were abandoned, after which the tracks had to be burgled from Spector’s Hollywood mansion. Of course, a follow-up lawsuit follow for Lennon’s failure to abide by the terms of the original lawsuit settlement terms (“Breech of Contract”), when Lennon’s next album, *Walls and Bridges*, was released, and featured only an amateurish version of one Levy-owned song, *Ya-Ya*, performed by Lennon on vocal and piano, and his young son Julian on drums. The Spector tapes had vanished after Spector was injured in a car crash, and Lennon started work on his next album before those tapes were recovered. Lennon eventually completed the Rock and Roll album, which was released in 1975. It included the Big Seven songs *You Can’t Catch Me, Sweet Little Sixteen*, and a proper studio version of *Ya-Ya*. Lennon also recorded *Angel Baby* (which was in the original agreement), but it didn’t make the tracklist for the album, but was later included as a bonus track on the 2004 re-release.

Levy won the $42 million lawsuit, but was awarded only $6,795 in damages. Lennon, however, countersued, as Levy had managed to release a bootleg version of the unfinished album, and Lennon was awarded $84,912.96 plus court costs.

A rather strange anomaly about the track is that it’s credited to Lennon/McCartney, but McCartney wasn’t involved in any of this litigation. In fact, *McCartney* had actually cautioned *Lennon* about the use of the *Chuck Berry* lyrics, and had suggested the musical changes to insure that Lennon’s song actually did _NOT_ sound just like the Berry tune.

There’s a lot to like about the track; the languid bass guitar lines from Paul *McCartney*, and the funky drum fills from *Ringo Starr* in the outro.







Here’s the *Chuck Berry* track that got Lennon in so much trouble.

*Chuck Berry – You Can’t Catch Me (1956)*







*The Beatles – Something (1969)*

The second track from the album was *Something*, composed by *George Harrison*, which also became his first single A-side, and heralded his ascension to being a songwriter that could match the Lennon/McCartney juggernaut.

This track is also lifted by a busy, but creatively clever bass guitar line from *McCartney*. There’s also a rather interesting drum part in the bridges provided by *Starr*. *Lennon’*s contribution appears only briefly on the track, a descending piano octave riff heard at the end of the bridge.

Aside from the song being about George’s muse at the time, wife Pattie Boyd Harrison (seen in this official video), additional inspiration for the song was a *James Taylor* tune, *Something In the Way She Moves*.

The video includes footage of Paul’s wife Linda, Ringo’s wife Maureen, and John’s wife Yoko.







And the song that inspired *Harrison’s Something*, *James Taylor’s Something In the Way She Moves. *







*The Beatles – Maxwell’s Silver Hammer (1969)*

A rather controversial set of lyrics about a serial killer, set to a right jolly tune and clever arrangement. As the song progresses new musical elements are added. The short instrumental bridges between verses are also sparks of arranging brilliance. This song is from *Paul McCartney*, who played piano, acoustic guitar, and Moog synthesizer. Lennon does not play on the track.

A minor controversy about who actually played the anvil on the track turns out to be confusion caused by the rehearsal footage of the track, where the anvil was played by longtime band roadie *Mal Evans. Starr* played the anvil for the studio recording. That unique bass line is actually played by *George Harrison*, who also played the electric guitars on the track.


----------



## Rogerx

The Animals - The House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> The Animals - The House Of The Rising Sun


Although I'm not much of a fan of *The Animals (Eric Burden* in particular), I still consider this particular single (both sides) a significant development in Rock music. First off, this was June 1964. The Beatles had just hit America, but THESE guys were far more 'raw' sounding, real "bad boys", with real attitude. 

It's actually amusing to see them in their cute little Beatlesy outfits at the time, but all the bands did that. And the moptop haircuts.

These two tracks were actually brilliantly arranged.











Of course, these guys weren't really competing with the *Beatles*. It was more about them competing with the *Rolling Stones* I think.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: Now We Have Power (2018)*

The fourth studio album of this British neo prog band. The first three were serious contenders for my list of favourite albums, but none of them made it in the end. Second spin of this one. After the first spin, my thoughts were "Liking the first part, less sure about the second part.". Well, it either grew on me, or I was ain a bad mood last time, because I find the album solid from start to finish. Whether it is 'just solid' or more than that - a third spin should answer that.


----------



## Mowgli

The umpteenth rewatch of KGATLW's latest release. I see elements of Escher, Galileo, Frank Frazetta Conan-ish warriors ( and warrioresses), Rick Griffin, a galaxy of shrooms including Mario shrooms,...∞
New things every rewatch. WARNING: flashing & strobing etc.





It looks like they used some of the same morphing tools that DoodleChaos used in their new release.






That's from the same DoodleChaos that brought us awesome Classical music line riders


----------



## Art Rock

*Jethro Tull:
Aqualung (1971)
Thick as a Brick (1972)
A Passion Play (1973)*

I'm continuing my project to check the main 70s albums of a few prog greats to see whether I should include more of these albums in my personal list of faves. After Caravan, VDGG, and Brian Eno, focus is now on Jethro Tull, three now, three more later. Replaying these albums was a nice experience, but only Thick as a Brick remains a candidate for the list - I'll have to give it one more spin one of these days.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> *Jethro Tull:
> Aqualung (1971)
> Thick as a Brick (1972)
> A Passion Play (1973)*
> 
> I'm continuing my project to check the main 70s albums of a few prog greats to see whether I should include more of these albums in my personal list of faves. After Caravan, VDGG, and Brian Eno, focus is now on Jethro Tull, three now, three more later. Replaying these albums was a nice experience, but only Thick as a Brick remains a candidate for the list - I'll have to give it one more spin one of these days.


Although Jethro Tull isn't necessarily "Prog", they certainly have a great many of the elements. There are at least five albums that had an "theme", two of them epic.

The Epics: 
*Thick as a Brick 
A Passion Play*

Grand Themes:
*Aqualung
Too Old to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die
Warchild (originally intended as a musical I think)
Minstrel In the Gallery
Songs From the Wood*


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Frosting (2022)*

Their sixth studio album. One critics' reactions: "It’s the most Bent Knee-esque Bent Knee record to date, which means that, simultaneously, it’s also the album of theirs that sounds the least like Bent Knee." My first reaction about two weeks ago: "weirdly different from the previous albums, more art pop, far more electronic effects than before, but Courtney Swain is still amazing. This will take at least two more spins to make up my mind." Well, here is the first of those two additional spins. Liking it more and more.


----------



## PWoolfson

Rufus Wainwright - I Don’t Know What It Is


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...almost forgot new metal albums out on Friday. It is now! Mentioning the band I'm listening to will only get censored...that's no fun.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

How can mentioning a band´s name cause problems?


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Joni Mitchell: _The Asylum Albums (1972-1975)_ (Disc 4 - _The Hissing of Summer Lawns_)


----------



## pianozach

Judas Priest Fan said:


> How can mentioning a band´s name cause problems?


There are band names that are automatically censored by the website's software because they contain '_naughty_' words.


----------



## Art Rock

*Angel Olsen: Big Time (2022)*

Big Time is the sixth studio album by American singer-songwriter Angel Olsen. Three of the preceding albums all made my list of favourites (currently 573 in total). Second spin of her latest. She has always been willing to experiment with different genres (from art rock to dream pop), and on this one there is a clear country influence, which works remarkably well. Her voice is as strong and appealing as ever, the melodies are great, the lyrics strong. A wonderful album of modern 'Americana' - on the list it goes.


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...almost forgot new metal albums out on Friday. It is now! Mentioning the band I'm listening to will only get censored...that's no fun.





Judas Priest Fan said:


> How can mentioning a band´s name cause problems?





pianozach said:


> There are band names that are automatically censored by the website's software because they contain '_naughty_' words.


Give me a link to the bands' sites (by conversation), and we can ask VS to remove these from the censorship list.


----------



## Mowgli

I had a block of time to fill and this fit nicely.


----------



## Mowgli

Rick loves Make Me Smile. Video from about a year ago.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## PWoolfson

Mowgli said:


> Rick loves Make Me Smile. Video from about a year ago.


Rick Beato’s channel is superb.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright! New album by Odd Nordstoga, folk music superstar. "Inn i skogen" ("Into the woods").


----------



## SanAntone

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Alright! New album by Odd Nordstoga, folk music superstar. "Inn i skogen" ("Into the woods").


I like his singing/songs but often the production in his earlier stuff got in the way for me. I liked the acoustic version of _Aleine heime_ - and haven't listened to the new one yet, but the one from 2020, _Fatig ferdamann_ was more stripped down and acoustic, which is what I prefer.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Massive attack - Mezzanine* (1998). 

I think this remains one of the top albums of the nineties. The band lost a lot of R&B fans with this "We decided to do it darker" release, but to me the gist of this recording is utterly timeless, and imho they never managed to reach this peak again with later albums.


----------



## Barbebleu

Cloud Corner - Marisa Anderson. Wonderful new American guitar playing. One of the many terrific successors to John Fahey.


----------



## Barbebleu

PWoolfson said:


>


Wonderful artist. Her latest album is a delight.


----------



## Art Rock

*Harold Budd and Brian Eno: The Pearl (1984)*

The second (and last) collaboration between these two artists. I love their first (Ambient 2: The Plateaux of Mirror, 1980), but had actually difficulty remembering what this one was like. Well, it is in a similar vein and at least as good. Another winner.


----------



## Mowgli

III


----------



## Floeddie

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 176096
> 
> 
> *Massive attack - Mezzanine* (1998).
> 
> I think this remains one of the top albums of the nineties. The band lost a lot of R&B fans with this "We decided to do it darker" release, but to me the gist of this recording is utterly timeless, and imho they never managed to reach this peak again with later albums.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here are some young folks playing traditional Norwegian stuff. The band is 3/5 folk music and 2/5 jazz.


----------



## Floeddie

Mowgli said:


> Rick loves Make Me Smile. Video from about a year ago.


My son the aspiring bass guitarist really likes Rick Beato.


----------



## FrankE

I saw on the Salzburg Festival 2023 a concert _Westbam meets Wagner_.
Thought I'd revisit some Westbam who played at many raves in Germany I went to back in the day when I lived there.




(DJ set)


----------



## pmsummer

ANTOLOGIE
*Solveig Slettahjell* - vocal
Morten Qvenild - piano
_
Emarcy_


----------



## Mowgli

King Crimson Larks' Tongues In Aspic a minute or 10 ago
Now Doors LA Woman DCC mastered by a guy named Steve


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Muse - Absolution* (2003).
This remains my favorite album by Matthew Bellamy & co. Tracks like "Butterflies and hurricanes" are indispensable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and I thought Tangerine Dream was a 70's phenomenon...


----------



## Art Rock

*Jethro Tull: Songs from the Wood (1977), Heavy Horses (1978)*

Two more JT albums, both very good but lacking that undefinable extra that makes a great album.


----------



## Mowgli

Bowie at the Beeb. I skipped the fluff right to TWOAC.
1970 BBC session pre-The Man Who Sold The World














2 years later (warning - flashing/strobing)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...again (again). This is a new acoustic version of a classic Gåte-song from 2004. It's the legendary Knut Buen who wrote the music and lyrics originally. Gåtes first version is progrock on top of folk music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

the news again


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1960 - 1964


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Miles Davis: _Miles Smiles_ (MFSL hybrid SACD)


----------



## Neo Romanza

The moderators should consider combining the non-classical music listening threads. Honestly, it doesn't make any sense to have so many of them. Just a thought.


----------



## pmsummer

THE THREE AMERICAS
*Elaine Elias*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

McCoy Tyner Quartets: _4x4_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Keith Jarrett: _Whisper Not_ (Disc 1)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Sonny Rollins: _The Complete RCA Victor Recordings_ (Disc 1)


----------



## Art Rock

Neo Romanza said:


> The moderators should consider combining the non-classical music listening threads. Honestly, it doesn't make any sense to have so many of them. Just a thought.


As usual there are pro's and con's. The fact that there are a few of them* and they are being used shows that merging them would probably antagonize a number of people.

* I count three on the first two pages, going back to June. One generic non-classical, one jazz, and the Anything Goes thread - from a personal (non-mod) perspective, if anything should go it would be the anything goes thread, because anything posted there can be posted in either classcail or non-classical. The same holds for Jazz (and on the other side of the fence for opera etc), but those subjects are well defined and have their own interest groups.


----------



## SanAntone

*Johnny Vidacovich with June Yamagishi & James Singleton *
Live at the Maple Leaf - 10/6/2022


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Gil Evans: _The Individualism of Gil Evans_


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> As usual there are pro's and con's. The fact that there are a few of them* and they are being used shows that merging them would probably antagonize a number of people.
> 
> * I count three on the first two pages, going back to June. One generic non-classical, one jazz, and the Anything Goes thread - from a personal (non-mod) perspective, if anything should go it would be the anything goes thread, because anything posted there can be posted in either classcail or non-classical. The same holds for Jazz (and on the other side of the fence for opera etc), but those subjects are well defined and have their own interest groups.


I try to use the "Anything Goes" thread for only those recordings which straddle genre borders.


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> I try to use the "Anything Goes" thread for only those recordings which straddle genre borders.


Yes, but most people just use it as an alternative for the other listening threads. Even the thread starter already said it was probably redundant.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bent Knee: Frosting (2022)*


Their sixth studio album. Third spin. Totally different and mostly great. Plenty of highlights, and just one or two songs that I could do without (but not so bad that I would hit the skip button). The fourth Bent Knee album to make my list of favourites.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Miles Davis: _Big Fun_ (Disc 2)


----------



## Art Rock

*Jethro Tull: Thick as a Brick (1972)*

After replaying a series of the most famous Jethro Tull albums from the 70s, only Thick as a Brick remained a candidate for my list of favourite albums (although many of the others came close). Giving this another spin. Yup, convinced. On the list it goes.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Thelonious Monk: _The Complete Blue Note Recordings_ (Disc 3)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Itzy* - Checkmate


----------



## bharbeke

AC/DC: Live at River Plate

The passion of the crowd is a major component of this concert release. AC/DC rocks it with every song, and they do stadium rock as well as any band. The version of "Let There Be Rock" from River Plate should be required viewing for any fan of rock and roll electric guitar.

Who is going to fill the shoes of AC/DC and KISS? Both bands are on their way out soon, sadly, and I can't think of any group or artist comparable to them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

bharbeke said:


> AC/DC: Live at River Plate
> 
> The passion of the crowd is a major component of this concert release. AC/DC rocks it with every song, and they do stadium rock as well as any band. The version of "Let There Be Rock" from River Plate should be required viewing for any fan of rock and roll electric guitar.
> 
> Who is going to fill the shoes of AC/DC and KISS? Both bands are on their way out soon, sadly, and I can't think of any group or artist comparable to them.


Hopefully, no one will replace them. They were bad enough the first-time around.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

URGEHAL \m/ Satanic Black Metal From Hell! They decided to go on a tour called "Deathmarch for Nefas", as a memorial for main man Trondr Nefas, who died 10 years ago. They played in hometown Hønefoss (where I work) on Saturday and I didn't go. They posted some videos on facebook that sounded pretty good. Trond(r) was the nephew of former boyfriend of a woman we know.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Chick Corea: _Trio Music - Live in Europe_










An absolute killer album. Beautiful playing from Corea, Vitous and Haynes. An interesting album in that it marks yet another time throughout his career that Corea returned to the piano trio format. He obviously loves playing in this format and has made many more subsequent releases that feature this instrumentation. Some of his last live recordings, for example, were those great sets with Christian McBride and Brian Blade.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new acquisition:

Charles Lloyd: _Trios - Chapel_










[From left to right: Thomas Morgan, Bill Frisell & Charles Lloyd]


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> *Jethro Tull: Thick as a Brick (1972)*
> 
> After replaying a series of the most famous Jethro Tull albums from the 70s, only Thick as a Brick remained a candidate for my list of favourite albums (although many of the others came close). Giving this another spin. Yup, convinced. On the list it goes.


I've gotta say that I really love, or at least, greatly enjoy, almost all Jethro Tull albums. There are very few I "don't care for", and very few songs that I'm not fond of.

It's a major shame *Ian*'s voice went to Heck, but his music is still engaging in spite of that.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last album of the night:

Charles Lloyd & The Marvels: _Tone Poem_


----------



## Rogerx

For The Light In Your Eyes debuutalbum van Danny Vera


----------



## atsizat

I strongly advise this forum members to listen to this song. I wonder if they tell me that they don't like it.

This was relased by Ahmet Kaya (Turkish composer and singer) in the year 1988 in Turkey.

It is too good. I want foreigners to listen to this.


----------



## atsizat

I storngly advised what I shared above.


----------



## pianozach

Challenge accepted.

Lovely backing and arrangement. Format seems to be intro/recit./chorus/recit./chorus

Naturally, as it's in a language I do not understand, I am likely losing any lyrical intent, so I used Google translate to give me a sense of the gist of the song:

_Raise your gun
To the blonde to get engaged
His eyes gleamed
protect yourself
Swallows flew
screaming out of fear
Protect yourself by flapping your wings.

Come on tell me you like music
How does one steal in prison?
After aches and pains
The shackles of rheumatism gnawed with his hands.

Here he got engaged
on your violin
Can't miss is a good marksman
protect yourself
But the strings sang again
They filled the air, trembling, without a care.

Come on tell me you like music
How does one steal in prison?
After aches and pains
The shackles of rheumatism gnawed with his hands.

"In an airless hole
In bed on creaking mattress
You got a terrible cough
Come on and sing.
But still the blond haired man
He continued to play the violin
Resurrected dead dreams in us."_


Of course, I'm certain that a literal translation doesn't really give a full understanding of any poetic content, idioms, colloquialisms, or cultural references. It does give me the sense that I'm missing some of the more important metaphors, but at least I can recognize there is an above average poetic value in the lyrics.

The song itself is musically quite nice. It's likable. 

*I'm* not all that impressed with his singing voice though, although I'd wager that his voice is what *you* enjoy most from this artist. It's likely that since I don't know the language (it's Turkish, right?) that I may be missing so important nuances in his delivery, interpretation, and dramatic emphases. 

Honestly, I don't listen to very much Pop Music in foreign languages for this reason (even though I occasionally challenge myself to broaden my musical universe). It isn't because I don't enjoy the music; I often do. But so much is lost by not fully comprehending all of these things because of the language barrier.


----------



## Floeddie

Such a dark message... but then I expect life is _difficult_ in Turkey for those who are not in lock step compliance with the powers that be. TIA for the translation. I do enjoy ethnic music of many kinds.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Electric Light Orchestra: Eldorado*: "A symphony by..." (1974).
In my twenties (that is, the nineties) I used to play this album by Jeff Lynne & co regularly. Tracks like "Can't get it out of my head", "Poor boy" and the title track are indispensable. From a purely classical point of view, the orchestral arrangements by Louis Clark may not be too impressive, but the overall feel of the album remains timeless imho.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE THREE AMERICAS
> *Elaine Elias*
> 
> _Blue Note_


At last, PM posts an album that I don’t want!🤣


----------



## Jay




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jon and Vangelis - Short stories* (1980).
Wonderful album, from the jazzy opening track to the heart-wrenching ballads, all spontaneously improvised and recorded in one go by this duo.


----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


>


Great album cover, but the music is a bit like anarchy in a jar.


----------



## bharbeke

Joe Bonamassa: Live at Radio City Music Hall

Joe is one of the best triple threats (singing, songwriting, guitar playing) we have in the music world today. For a couple albums of his that I would recommend, go for Blues Deluxe or The Ballad of John Henry.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Rosalía* - Motomami


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Sandrine Collard - Je Communique


----------



## starthrower

Recorded at The Botton Line, and Folk City


----------



## SanAntone

*The Bootleg Series Vol. 11: The Basement Tapes Complete* is a compilation album of unreleased home recordings made in 1967 by *Bob Dyla*n and the group of musicians that would become the *Band*, released on November 3, 2014 on Legacy Records. It is the ninth installment of the Bob Dylan Bootleg Series, available as a six-disc complete set, and as a separate two-disc set of highlights – common to the rest of the series – entitled _The Basement Tapes Raw_.

Revered for decades as the "holy grail" for music collectors and Dylan fans, the recordings have been notoriously bootlegged by collectors in various forms throughout the years, some of which were included on what is arguably the first rock bootleg album ever, Great White Wonder, released in July 1969. _The Basement Tapes Complete_ is the first time the complete sessions, containing 138 tracks of which 117 were not previously issued, have been officially released. Of these tracks 23 are alternate takes, making 115 distinct songs in the set of which some heard in two or three different takes. _The Basement Tapes Complete_ was universally acclaimed upon release by critics and fans alike, and went on to win Best Historical Album at the 58th Annual Grammy Awards.

The liner notes for _The Bootleg Series Vol. 11_ are by *Sid Griffin*, American musician and author of _Million Dollar Bash: Bob Dylan, The Band, and The Basement Tapes.








_

I have been without this box set for four years - and only just today retrieved it from a storage unit we are emptying. One of my best purchases - ever.


----------



## Rogerx

OK Computer by Radiohead ,


----------



## Art Rock

*Bon Iver: 22, A Million (2016)*

22, A Million is the third studio album by American indie band Bon Iver. There is a clear change of direction with this album, with use of electronic effects and hip hop inspired production. This is my second spin (after a few weeks) and as different as it is, I like what I'm hearing. Third spin coming up one of these days.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: Now We Have Power (2018)*

The fourth studio album of this British neo prog band. The first three were serious contenders for my list of favourite albums, but none of them made it in the end. Third spin of this one.The voice of the lead singer, high and not very strong, is more effective in these songs than on previous albums. All in all, it is at least as good as the previous three, but like in those, I'm missing that extra element that separates great from very good. Still one more chance with the next album.


----------



## Shaughnessy

_*What's That Sound? Complete Albums Collection*_ is a box set of albums by the American rock band Buffalo Springfield. Released by Rhino Records in June 2018, the set contains the three original albums officially released by Atco—mono and stereo versions of the first two albums, _Buffalo Springfield_ and _Buffalo Springfield Again_, and the stereo version of the last album, _Last Time Around_. 

Link to label authorized complete recording - 57 tracks - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Cowboy Junkies - The Trinity session* (1988).
Recorded in one take in Toronto using just one single microphone, this uniquely inspired album was their breakthrough and introduced large numbers of listeners to the lovely voice of Margo Timmins.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Finished up the Buffalo Springfield recordings - Friday morning and evening commutes plus Saturday morning...

For the commute home - Saturday - Significantly less traffic...










Crosby, Stills & Nash - eponymous debut album - 1969

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com





"On the cover the members are, left to right, Nash, Stills, and Crosby, the reverse of the order of the album title. The photo was taken by their friend and photographer Henry Diltz before they came up with a name for the group. They found an abandoned house with an old, battered sofa outside, located at 815 Palm Avenue, West Hollywood, across from the Santa Palm car wash, that they thought would be a perfect fit for their image. A few days later they decided on the name "Crosby, Stills, and Nash". To prevent confusion, they went back to the house a day or so later to re-shoot the cover in the correct order, but when they got there they found the house had been demolished."

Apparently... everyone must have been so completely wasted that it never occurred to them to just reverse the negative...


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 4
*Just a Minute*










Panel game in which the contestants are challenged to speak for one minute without hesitation, deviation or repetition on any subject that comes up on the cards.









Just a Minute - Series 87 - Episode 6 - BBC Sounds


Sue Perkins hosts Radio 4’s longest running panel show, Just a Minute.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Malx

Inspired by Shaughnessy's earlier post:
*Crosby, Stills & Nash - Crosby, Stills & Nash.*
Followed by:
*Déjà Vu - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.

















*


----------



## Malx

It may not be good form to post sequencial posts but hopefully i'll be forgiven.
Six tracks from a fave *Zappa *album that I reckon make a great half hour(ish) sequence;

*Village of the Sun / Echidna's Arf (of You) / Don't You Ever Wash That Thing / Cheepnis / Son of Orange County / More Trouble Every Day from 'Roxy and Elsewhere'.








*


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Morning 9-song Playlist, part 1 of 3*

*Stevie Wonder – Love's In Need Of Love Today (1976)
Stevie Wonder – Have a Talk With God (1976)*
*Stevie Wonder – Village Ghetto Land (1976)

Joni Mitchell – All I Want (1971)
Joni Mitchell – My Old Man (1971) 
Joni Mitchell – Big Yellow Taxi (1970)

The Beach Boys – Wouldn’t It Be Nice (1966)
The Beach Boys – You Still Believe In Me (1966)
The Beach Boys – That’s Not Me (1966)


Stevie Wonder – Love's In Need Of Love Today (1976)*
*Stevie Wonder – Have a Talk With God (1976)
Stevie Wonder – Village Ghetto Land (1976)*

The first three tracks off of *Stevie* *Wonder*’s eighteenth studio album, the 1976 double-LP (with a 4-song bonus EP) *Songs In The Key of Life*, which debuted at Number One on the album charts, and won *Album of the Year* at the *19th Grammy Awards*. It is the best-selling and most critically acclaimed album of Wonder's career, and is widely regarded as one of the best albums of all time.

With the exception of *Eddie “Bongo” Brown* playing on *Love’s In Need Of Love Today*, *Wonder* played all instruments and sang all the vocals on these three tracks.


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Morning 9-song Playlist, part 2 of 3

Stevie Wonder – Love's In Need Of Love Today (1976)
Stevie Wonder – Have a Talk With God (1976)
Stevie Wonder – Village Ghetto Land (1976)

Joni Mitchell – All I Want (1971)*
*Joni Mitchell – My Old Man (1971) 
Joni Mitchell – Big Yellow Taxi (1970)*

*The Beach Boys – Wouldn’t It Be Nice (1966)
The Beach Boys – You Still Believe In Me (1966)
The Beach Boys – That’s Not Me (1966)


Joni Mitchell – All I Want (1971)*
*Joni Mitchell – My Old Man (1971) *

The first two tracks from *Joni* *Mitchell*’s 1971 album *Blue*, also generally regarded as one of the best albums of all time.

Funny that the *CS&N* and *CSN&Y* albums were just posted, as *My Old Man* was written about *Graham Nash*.












*Joni Mitchell – Big Yellow Taxi (1970)

"They paved paradise to put up a parking lot".* Originally released on *Mitchell*’s 1970 album *Ladies of the Canyon*.


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Morning 9-song Playlist, part 3 of 3

Stevie Wonder – Love's In Need Of Love Today (1976)
Stevie Wonder – Have a Talk With God (1976)
Stevie Wonder – Village Ghetto Land (1976)

Joni Mitchell – All I Want (1971)
Joni Mitchell – My Old Man (1971) 
Joni Mitchell – Big Yellow Taxi (1970)

The Beach Boys – Wouldn’t It Be Nice (1966)*
*The Beach Boys – You Still Believe In Me (1966)
The Beach Boys – That’s Not Me (1966)


The Beach Boys – Wouldn’t It Be Nice (1966)
The Beach Boys – You Still Believe In Me (1966)*
*The Beach Boys – That’s Not Me (1966)*


. . . And the first three tracks from *The Beach Boys’* 1966 album *Pet Sounds*, considered as one of the greatest and most influential albums ever, although that assessment is more of a retrospective view, as it was met with ambivalence on its initial release.

The collection of songs is more like a *Brian Wilson* solo album, with other *Beach Boys* playing only on two tracks, *That’s Not Me* and *God Only Knows*. *Brian Wilson* played bass guitar, piano, organ, and most of the lead vocals, while the rest of the album was supplemented by “special guests” and session musicians like Hal Blaine, Carol Kaye, Glen Campbell, Jim Gordon, Larry Knechtel, and dozens of others.


----------



## Mowgli

I like the guitar solo
in this song because
it doesn't remind me of anything


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *It may not be good form to post sequential posts but hopefully i'll be forgiven.*


It's bad form to post sequential posts?


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Déjà Vu - 1970 - 50th Anniversary Edition *

Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young’s immensely popular second album, Déjà vu, celebrates its milestone 50 year anniversary. -This Limited Edition 50th Anniversary Deluxe Edition 1 LP/4 CD boxed set comes in premium packaging. The classic album has been newly remastered, and appears on both CD and LP in the package. It features three discs of Outtakes, Demos and alternates from the original recording sessions, largely previously unissued (with the exception of a few rare tracks which were released on the 1991 CSN Box). Includes new liner notes from Academy Award winning director (producer, screenwriter, journalist and author) Cameron Crowe.


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> It's bad form to post sequential posts?


I do recall hearing or reading that somewhere.


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> It's bad form to post sequential posts?


But then again maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *I do recall hearing or reading that somewhere.*





Malx said:


> *But then again maybe I'm mistaken.*


Sounds like one of those unwritten rules that perhaps someone should actually write down... It seems more honoured in the breach than the observance...

The only rule that seems to be applied on a relatively consistent basis is "play something that Shaughnessy has never heard of"


----------



## pianozach

Mowgli said:


> I like the guitar solo
> in this song because
> it doesn't remind me of anything


You're right; that is a fun guitar solo. A bit modern, a bit throwback.


----------



## eljr

*Roseland NYC Live*
*Live*
Portishead


----------



## eljr

pianozach said:


> *Sunday Morning 9-song Playlist, part 3 of 3
> 
> Stevie Wonder – Love's In Need Of Love Today (1976)
> Stevie Wonder – Have a Talk With God (1976)
> Stevie Wonder – Village Ghetto Land (1976)
> 
> Joni Mitchell – All I Want (1971)
> Joni Mitchell – My Old Man (1971)
> Joni Mitchell – Big Yellow Taxi (1970)
> 
> The Beach Boys – Wouldn’t It Be Nice (1966)*
> *The Beach Boys – You Still Believe In Me (1966)
> The Beach Boys – That’s Not Me (1966)
> 
> 
> The Beach Boys – Wouldn’t It Be Nice (1966)
> The Beach Boys – You Still Believe In Me (1966)*
> *The Beach Boys – That’s Not Me (1966)*
> 
> 
> . . . And the first three tracks from *The Beach Boys’* 1966 album *Pet Sounds*, considered as one of the greatest and most influential albums ever, although that assessment is more of a retrospective view, as it was met with ambivalence on its initial release.
> 
> The collection of songs is more like a *Brian Wilson* solo album, with other *Beach Boys* playing only on two tracks, *That’s Not Me* and *God Only Knows*. *Brian Wilson* played bass guitar, piano, organ, and most of the lead vocals, while the rest of the album was supplemented by “special guests” and session musicians like Hal Blaine, Carol Kaye, Glen Campbell, Jim Gordon, Larry Knechtel, and dozens of others.


great playlist, good job


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> It's bad form to post sequential posts?


It depends. It could give the impression that you're hogging the thread. I suppose it depends on how often you do it. If it's a chronic thing then it could be considered to be "spamming".

I post sequential posts due to the limitations on the number of embedded videos allowed per post (5). I'll clearly label them as "part 1 of 3", etc., and I'm not doing it all the time, so it seems to be OK.


----------



## PWoolfson

The Doobie Brothers - a very good appreciation of their talents on Rick Beato’s YouTube channel


----------



## eljr

*No Quarter: Jimmy Page & Robert Plant Unledded*

Robert Plant Jimmy Page Page & Plant


----------



## Floeddie

Killing Me Softly (Two Versions)








Which one(s) do you like>


----------



## Chat Noir

Floeddie said:


> Killing Me Softly (Two Versions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one(s) do you like>


Just for the record and completion, here's the actual original version by the writer Lori Liebermann. Recording then a performance.


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Shaughnessy

_*4 Way Street*_ is the third album by Crosby, Stills & Nash, their second as Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young, and their first live album. It was originally released as Atlantic Records SD-2-902, shipping as a gold record and peaking at No. 1 on the _Billboard_ 200. A document of their tour from the previous year, the live recordings presented were taken from shows at the Fillmore East (New York City, New York) on June 2 through June 7, 1970; The Forum (Los Angeles, California) on June 26 through June 28, 1970; and the Auditorium Theatre (Chicago, Illinois) on July 5, 1970.

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mOdL4eUhMyhhUMzJpVyvqjJtZyxzqvGYQ















_*Allies*_ is the eighth album by Crosby, Stills & Nash, their second concert document, and released on Atlantic Records in 1983. A live concert clip for "Wasted on the Way" received some rotation on MTV and VH1 at the time, as did the single "War Games". It peaked at No. 43 on the _Billboard_ 200.

Link to complete label authorized recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m6jjsB0t8I_zSnsAWaaV_GACmx994Al5w


----------



## Art Rock

*Sanguine Hum: A Trace Of Memory (2020)*

The fifth (and so far latest) studio album by British neo-prog band Sanguine Hum - and according to the Progarchives experts their best. The previous four all scored high in the "very good" range, but failed to meet my (undefinable) criteria for "excellent". First spin.


----------



## Merl

If you've ever liked Suede (I've always adored them) their new album is the best since their seminal 'Coming Up') and possibly their best work ever. Yep it's that good! Autofiction has received unanimous accolades from the critics and for good reason. Just finished playing it again in the car (it accompanied us on the last leg of our trip back from Manchester Airport - 267 miles away) and its post-punk, post-glam sound will please many people and for fans of the band its a must have. I'm only 5 or 6 listens through it and I'm already familiar with half of the lyrics. Stonewall classic. Can't wait to see them again next March.


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Destroyer's Rubies (2006)*

This is their seventh studio album. Second spin. First spin was some time ago (I decided to switch to chronological sequence afterwards), and it is OK but not nearly as good as I remembered. On to the next.


----------



## SanAntone

*Dave Alvin and Jimmie Dale Gilmore | Downey to Lubbock*










Two masters together.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Shaughnessy

_*CSN*_ is the fifth album by Crosby, Stills & Nash, released on Atlantic Records on June 17, 1977. It is the group's second studio release in the trio configuration. It peaked at No. 2 on the _Billboard_ Top Pop Albums chart; two singles taken from the album, Nash's "Just a Song Before I Go" (No. 7) and Stills' "Fair Game" (No. 43) charted on the _Billboard_ Hot 100. It is currently the trio configuration's best selling record, outselling 1969's _Crosby, Stills & Nash_ by 200,000 copies. It has been certified quadruple platinum by RIAA.

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com















_*Daylight Again*_ is the seventh album by Crosby, Stills & Nash, and their third studio album in the trio configuration. It peaked at No. 8 on the _Billboard 200_ albums chart, the final time the band has made the top ten to date. Three singles were released from the album, all making the _Billboard_ Hot 100: "Wasted on the Way" peaked at No. 9, "Southern Cross" at No. 18, and "Too Much Love to Hide" at No. 69. The album was certified platinum by the RIAA with sales of 1,850,000. 

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com





_Daylight Again_ was the band's first album in the video age, and a video was filmed for "Southern Cross" featuring the band and one of their favorite metaphors, a sailing vessel. It received a fair amount of rotation on MTV in 1982 and 1983, and helped to propel the album's sales.


----------



## pianozach

I'm a real fan of CSN, although I'm disheartened that Stills, Nash, and Young won't even speak to Crosby anymore. Granted, he's a real bass hole, but still . . .


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> I'm a real fan of CSN, although I'm disheartened that Stills, Nash, and Young won't even speak to Crosby anymore. Granted, he's a real bass hole, but still . . .


It's a complicated situation - "4 Way Street" indeed - but in this interview, Crosby makes it clear at the :52 second mark that he's still on good terms with Stills and admits to "a lot of hero worship for Stills" - "He was the best guy in the band - "Best guitar player, best singer, wrote all the hits and was just stunning on stage".





__





soes stills talk to crosby - Search Videos







www.bing.com





I've watched or read a great many of the interviews that were either filmed or written and each of the four has a different take on what happened when and who was to blame. Crosby can be self-serving in his defense of his innocence (with certain notable exceptions e.g. Neil Young) - but in his position, who wouldn't be as we all have a tendency to make ourselves the hero in the stories we tell of our lives - But if you listen to him speak or read what he's spoken, it becomes pretty obvious pretty quickly that he can be his own worst enemy -

"Five years after that San Diego Union-Tribune interview, David Crosby was still fuming mad with Graham Nash. Speaking to The Guardian in 2021, Crosby let loose on multiple former CSNY bandmates, proving again that the words "mellowed with age" don't quite apply to him when it comes to certain matters.

As for Nash, Crosby alleged that "Graham just changed from the guy I thought was my best friend to being a guy that is definitely my enemy."

Crosby added that he and Nash hadn't talked for "a couple of years," and that was just how he liked it. "I don't want to talk to him," he huffed. "I'm not happy with him at all. To me, that's all ancient history, man."

Nash - ""I don't like David Crosby right now," the veteran English rocker elaborated. "He's been awful to me these last two years, just f* awful. I've been there and saved his f* a_**_ for over 45 years and he treated me like ****" - He also accused Crosby of sending him a series of "nasty emails" and concluded his thoughts on the matter by saying that his ex-bandmate "single-handedly tore the heart out of CSNY and CSN."










Why David Crosby Can't Stand Ex-Bandmate Graham Nash - Grunge


Here's a closer look at the ongoing feud between former Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young bandmates David Crosby and Graham Nash.




www.grunge.com


----------



## Art Rock

*Elbow: Leaders of the Free World (2005)*


Second spin of their third studio album. The first two were excellent to my taste. Even after the second spin, I'm in two moods about this one. A third spin the coming days it is then.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

The Young Star (Bluebird's Best Series)

Lena Horne (vocal)

Coward, N: Mad about the boy
Gershwin: The Man I Love
Porter, C: What Is This Thing Called Love
Rodgers, R: Where Or When
Wilder, A: I'll Be Around


----------



## Barbebleu

Shaughnessy said:


> It's a complicated situation - "4 Way Street" indeed - but in this interview, Crosby makes it clear at the :52 second mark that he's still on good terms with Stills and admits to "a lot of hero worship for Stills" - "He was the best guy in the band - "Best guitar player, best singer, wrote all the hits and was just stunning on stage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soes stills talk to crosby - Search Videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched or read a great many of the interviews that were either filmed or written and each of the four has a different take on what happened when and who was to blame. Crosby can be self-serving in his defense of his innocence (with certain notable exceptions e.g. Neil Young) - but in his position, who wouldn't be as we all have a tendency to make ourselves the hero in the stories we tall of our lives - But if you listen to him speak or read what he's spoken, it becomes pretty obvious pretty quickly that he can be his own worst enemy -
> 
> "Five years after that San Diego Union-Tribune interview, David Crosby was still fuming mad with Graham Nash. Speaking to The Guardian in 2021, Crosby let loose on multiple former CSNY bandmates, proving again that the words "mellowed with age" don't quite apply to him when it comes to certain matters.
> 
> As for Nash, Crosby alleged that "Graham just changed from the guy I thought was my best friend to being a guy that is definitely my enemy.
> 
> Crosby added that he and Nash hadn't talked for "a couple of years," and that was just how he liked it. "I don't want to talk to him," he huffed. "I'm not happy with him at all. To me, that's all ancient history, man."
> 
> Nash - ""I don't like David Crosby right now," the veteran English rocker elaborated. "He's been awful to me these last two years, just f*_ awful. I've been there and saved his f a*_ for 45 years - and he treated me like s*** He also accused Crosby of sending him a series of "nasty emails" and concluded his thoughts on the matter by saying that his ex-bandmate "single-handedly tore the heart out of CSNY and CSN."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why David Crosby Can't Stand Ex-Bandmate Graham Nash - Grunge
> 
> 
> Here's a closer look at the ongoing feud between former Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young bandmates David Crosby and Graham Nash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grunge.com


I always liked the statement ‘He’s his own worst enemy!’ To which my response is ‘Not while I’m alive he isn’t’.


----------



## Barbebleu

Stormwatch 40th Anniversary set CDs 3 & 4 - Jethro Tull. Live gig from Netherlands 1980. It’s Ok.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anne-Sofie von Otter: I Let The Music Speak (2006)*

The Swedish mezzo covers songs by Benny Andersson and Björn Ulvaeus, from ABBA hits to selections from the musicals Chess and Kristina. I had high expectations for this CD (a recent thrift shop find), given how well von Otter managed similar projects for Kurt Weill songs (Speak Low) and miscellaneous songs in cooperation with Elvis Costello (For the Stars). This time. sometimes it works (I Let The Music Speak, I talk With You Mama), sometimes not (The Day Before You Came, The Winner Takes It All), and mostly inbetween. A bit disappointing. Oh well, it was only 50 cents.


----------



## Shaughnessy

_*If I Could Only Remember My Name*_ is the debut solo album by American singer-songwriter David Crosby, released in February 1971 on Atlantic Records. A number of guest musicians appear on the record, including Graham Nash, Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, and members of Jefferson Airplane, Santana, and the Grateful Dead. The ensemble was given the informal moniker of The Planet Earth Rock and Roll Orchestra. It was one of four high-profile albums (all charting within the top fifteen) released by each member of Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young in the wake of their chart-topping _Déjà Vu_ album, along with _After the Gold Rush_ (Neil Young, September 1970), _Stephen Stills_ (Stephen Stills, November 1970) and _Songs for Beginners_ (Graham Nash, May 1971). It peaked at No. 12 on the _Billboard_ Top LPs chart and earned a RIAA gold record certification in the United States.

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l6yMRPkE5Sso_UTB_3bgBmXE6C-TGGlfI















_*Songs for Beginners*_ is the debut solo studio album by English singer-songwriter Graham Nash. Released in May 1971, it was one of four high-profile albums (all charting within the top fifteen) released by each partner of Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young in the wake of their chart-topping _Déjà Vu_ album of 1970, along with _After the Gold Rush_ (Neil Young, September 1970), _Stephen Stills_ (Stephen Stills, November 1970) and _If I Could Only Remember My Name_ (David Crosby, February 1971). _Songs for Beginners_ peaked at No. 15 on the _Billboard_ Top Pop Albums chart, and the single "Chicago" made it to No. 35 on the _Billboard_ Hot 100. It has been certified a gold record by the RIAA.

Link to label authorized recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kEvPgbGkaVATDqtUabx8JhNH8TvBPWwRk














_*Graham Nash David Crosby*_ is the first album by the partnership of David Crosby and Graham Nash, released on Atlantic Records in 1972, catalog SD 7220. It peaked at No. 4 on the Billboard 200 albums chart, and a single taken from the album, "Immigration Man", peaked at No. 36 on the _Billboard_ Hot 100 on June 17 and 24, 1972. It was certified gold by the RIAA, and it was dedicated to Joni Mitchell, as "to Miss Mitchell".

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k13bm_UjnvLlpelpEmnsvNAxdofx-KVUc


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

"It's Probably Me" Sting and Eric Clapton


----------



## Shaughnessy

Neil Young - eponymous debut album - 1969











Neil Young with Crazy Horse - Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere - 1969

The front cover is a grainy photo depicting Young leaning against a tree with his dog Winnipeg at his feet. Proving that dogs are not always man's best friend, Winnipeg hired an attorney and sued Young for "unauthorized use of image" - The case was settled out of court however Winnipeg never saw so much as a dime of the money as shortly after the settlement, he went missing with Young claiming - "How should I know where he's at? - Must have run away or something - You know how dogs are - They're like cats, here one minute, gone the next".











Neil Young - After the Gold Rush - 1970


----------



## SanAntone

*Let Me Be Your Sidetrack: The Influence of Jimmie Rodgers*










6-CD mini box with 188-page booklet, 159 tracks, playing time 475 mns. 

Cover versions from country icons like Gene Autry, Jimmie Davis, Hank Snow, Lefty Frizzell, Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash, Marty Robbins, Bill Monroe, Merle Haggard and Ernest Tubb to pop and rock greats like Bob Dylan, Bono, Alison Krauss, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Steve Earle, Van Morrison, Rick Nelson, Jerry Lee Lewis and Jerry Garcia.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> "It's Probably Me" Sting and Eric Clapton


*Clapton* has been banned from my listening for his abhorrent drunken racist outburst on stage. There is so much music to hear without listening to music with baggage. 

It's a shame, as I do love Jack Bruce's voice. This even spoils While My Guitar Gently weeps a bit. Thankfully there's the acoustic "Love" version.


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> *Clapton* has been banned from my listening for his abhorrent drunken racist outburst on stage. There is so much music to hear without listening to music with baggage.
> 
> It's a shame, as I do love Jack Bruce's voice. This even spoils While My Guitar Gently weeps a bit. Thankfully there's the acoustic "Love" version.


As I am not alone in the house, sometimes one has to do things.....like spinning a request


----------



## eljr

*They're Calling Me Home with Francesco Turrisi*

Rhiannon Giddens


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Kraftwerk - Minimum - maximum* (live in Warsaw 2004).
Cheesy though it may be at times, I can't help liking this Seventies band. It helps me to not take life so seriously.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Cosimo Matassa Story*










*Cosimo Vincent Matassa* (1926 – 2014) started J&M Recording Studio in 1945 in the back room of his parents’ shop at the junction of Rampart Street and Dumaine in New Orleans. A self-effacing man, he would often play down the importance of his role in the New Orleans music scene, saying that "a lot of good musicians made me look good". His studios saw legends of R&B Little Richard, Ray Charles, Fats Domino, Dr. John, Allen Toussaint and Big Joe Turner pass through their doors.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Horpa" or "The 2 Sisters" is an old medieval ballad. About jealousy and murder. A harp made of the dead girls hair tells the tale of murder when played. Ends in death...


----------



## SanAntone

*Geoff Muldaur – His Last Letter (2 LP's and book)*










_His Last Letter_ (The Amsterdam Project) is Geoff Muldaur’s most ambitious project to date; a tour de force in a long line of highly-acclaimed recordings by this venerable musician.

Mr. Muldaur takes us on a musical journey, collaborating with some of Holland’s finest classical and jazz musicians to present stylish renderings of tunes from the American folk and jazz “songbag,” musical settings for the poems of Tennessee Williams, paying tribute to heroes such as Jelly Roll Morton and Duke Ellington and new, original compositions. (zennes records)

===================================================

*Geoff Muldaur* has always put out accomplished and wonderful recordings/music - but this latest (and maybe his last) record is truly amazing. His scoring for strings and winds reminds me a little of Randy Newman in its American/Coplanesque flavor, but the entire project is shot through with Muldaur's unique musical personality.

The quality of the entire production/packaging is first rate, as is the acoustic engineering. I chose to buy the 2LP iteration, which comes with what is described as a book, but is really a medium-thick, large size, pamphlet. Printed on high quality paper, with some fine photographs, and written with care and intelligence describing the project and each song.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Friday and Saturday commute playlist - Weekdays require 3 albums - one and a half from home to work and the same for the trip back. - About 75 minutes each way...

Saturdays - 45 minutes each way - two albums - one there and one back...










Stephen Stills - eponymous debut album - 1979

The front cover photo was taken by photographer Henry Diltz during a snowy September morning outside Stills' cabin in Colorado. The pink giraffe on the cover is thought to be a secret message to one of his girlfriends, specifically Rita Coolidge who had just left him for Graham Nash, which was one of the contributing factors for the demise of CSNY. 

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lmxcmf7EiH9QySZkOzW0vWTmZBKB9fPVs














Stephen Stills - Stephen Stills 2 - 1971

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lgYAqkLDZZBlE4SikreeeDoLFPFb3aLNI













Neil Young - Harvest - 1972

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nIvoZh857_xU4KxhpThqHPykcJMBM_6FA













Neil Young - On the Beach - 1974

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kCObOBgM25TWIdQM6_s5_0Mc1QPxSji_k















The Stills-Young Band - Long May You Run - 1976

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ndgz9JYfeNB2NozzbhBpvVLyQG38COfwI


----------



## Barbebleu

Age of Apathy - Aoife O’Donovan. Modern folk beautifully sung.


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales, Manuscrit du Roi*, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n
Falk Zenker - gitarre
Nora Thiele - perkussion
Gert Anklam - saxophone

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## senza sordino

I hadn't listened to any rock and roll, or any non-classical music, in a few months. Then all of a sudden I did. Here's a sample of some of the music I've listened to over the past few days. It is all familiar prog rock

Jethro Tull Stand Up (July 1969)









King Crimson In the Wake of Poseidon (May 1970)









Genesis Trepass (Oct 1970)









Curved Air Air Conditioning (Nov 1970)









Emerson Lake and Palmer's eponymous debut album (Nov 1970)


----------



## norman bates

I thought there was a thread about soul music.
In any case:






Danielle Ponder. Great singer for sure.


----------



## pianozach

norman bates said:


> I thought there was a thread about soul music.


I think the Mods recently decided to close all but the Classical and Non-Classical listening threads. I recall there was the *Anything Goes* listening thread, and at least another for *Jazz*.

I suppose it could have been a bit of a conservative move, but I think it was partly a pre-emptive strike to prevent a plethora of other sub-genre threads. *Soul* listening. *R&B* listening. *Gospel* listening. *Big Band* listening. *Choral* listening. *Polka* listening. It had the potential to get out of hand.


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> I think the Mods recently decided to close all but the Classical and Non-Classical listening threads. I recall there was the *Anything Goes* listening thread, and at least another for *Jazz*.
> 
> I suppose it could have been a bit of a conservative move, but *I think it was partly a pre-emptive strike to prevent a plethora of other sub-genre threads*. *Soul* listening. *R&B* listening. *Gospel* listening. *Big Band* listening. *Choral* listening. *Polka listening*. It had the potential to get out of hand.


You have just got to be kidding me, Zach - I spent all morning creating "Polka Music - New & Noteworthy" - Thanks for nothing! -


----------



## norman bates

pianozach said:


> I think the Mods recently decided to close all but the Classical and Non-Classical listening threads. I recall there was the *Anything Goes* listening thread, and at least another for *Jazz*.
> 
> I suppose it could have been a bit of a conservative move, but I think it was partly a pre-emptive strike to prevent a plethora of other sub-genre threads. *Soul* listening. *R&B* listening. *Gospel* listening. *Big Band* listening. *Choral* listening. *Polka* listening. It had the potential to get out of hand.


maybe it's my terrible english, but I mean a thread in the non-classical section, where there are threads about jazz, pop, country, rock, metal etc. I didn't mean a separate section.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight I am in the company of three of _the_ great American storytellers.

I think it's about time I revisited my non-classical collection in earnest.

Randy Newman - _Lonely at the Top_ (22-track compilation covering the years 1968-83):









Tom Waits: _Rain Dogs_ (ninth studio album from 1985):









Lou Reed - _New York_ (fifteenth studio album from 1989):


----------



## Malx

Now normally sticking strings on a classic rock song makes me squirm but here may be the exception that proves the rule.
*A Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum & Danish National Concert Orchestra.*

Gary Brooker's voice is still remarkably fresh for a 62 year old as he was at the time of recording.


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> I think the Mods recently decided to close all but the Classical and Non-Classical listening threads. I recall there was the *Anything Goes* listening thread, and at least another for *Jazz*.
> 
> I suppose it could have been a bit of a conservative move, but I think it was partly a pre-emptive strike to prevent a plethora of other sub-genre threads. *Soul* listening. *R&B* listening. *Gospel* listening. *Big Band* listening. *Choral* listening. *Polka* listening. It had the potential to get out of hand.


After consulting the users here, we decided to limit the "Current Listening" type of threads in this subforum to two: jazz, and not jazz. No-one came to defend Anything Goes, so that's Gone. And we have closed one or two other threads like that, which had not been used at all for a year or so. No changes were made for the various classical music listening threads.

Note that this just holds for "Current Listening" type of threads in this forum. Feel free to start a thread dedicated to any type of non-classical music, as long as it is not a "Current :Listening" type thread.


----------



## Malx

*Cream - White Room*
Reunion Royal Albert Hall 2005 - nothing else need be said.


----------



## Rogerx

Paris Je t’aime

Choeur de l’Armée Française, Orchestre de la Garde Républicaine, Aurore Tillac


A wonderful collection of songs inspired by the city.




1 Valses De Paris (Medley)
2 Menilmontant
3 Il Est Cinq Heures, Paris S'éveille
4 J'aime Paris Au Mois De Mai
5 Quartier Des Halles
6 A Paris
7 Les Feuilles Mortes
8 Le Poinçonneur Des Lilas
9 Ma Banlieue À Moi (Medley)
10 J'suis Snob
11 La Parisienne
12 Les Prénoms de Paris
13 Paris Tu M'as Pris Dans Tes Bras
14 Les Champs Elysées (Intro)
15 Les Champs Elysées


----------



## Philidor

Sorry, but I had to prepare a porterhouse steak. Therefore I needed some music that is able to make the way from the speakers in the living-room to the kitchen.

*Metallica: Master of Puppets*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Will the Circle be Unbroken - 1972

_*Will the Circle be Unbroken*_ is the seventh album by the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band with collaboration from many famous bluegrass and country-western players.

Wikipedia article which lists the players and compositions along with the back-story -





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org





Link to label-authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Art Rock

*King Crimson: In the Court of the Crimson King (1969)
King Crimson: In the Wake of Poseidon (1970)
King Crimson: Lizard (1970) *

Starting the next phase of my project to listen to a number of acts of the late sixties and seventies again - It's Crimson Time. Seven albums selected, three played this afternoon. Better than I remembered tbh - especially the first and third.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Jay




----------



## Luchesi

Can anyone tell me if these are all covers? I heard these songs probably only in their original released recordings, and I think ALL of them are covers. But they're very good covers!! so some of them are difficult for me to decide.

*Dan Fogelberg, Cat Stevens, Don McLean, Simon & Garfunkel - Classic Folk Rock 70s 80s 90s*


----------



## elgar's ghost

The two studio albums by the short-lived Irish power trio helmed by a young Rory Gallagher.​
Fine band - usually compared to Cream and the Jimi Hendrix Experience due to their extended workouts on blues standards such as _Catfish Blues_ and _Sugar Mama_ but Taste had a distinctive sound of their own, especially on the material written by Gallagher himself.

_Taste_ (1969):









_On the Boards_ (1970):


----------



## atsizat

From the year 2002


----------



## Shaughnessy

Luchesi said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are all covers? I heard these songs probably only in their original released recordings, and I think ALL of them are covers. But they're very good covers!! so some of them are difficult for me to decide.
> 
> *Dan Fogelberg, Cat Stevens, Don McLean, Simon & Garfunkel - Classic Folk Rock 70s 80s 90s*


None of them are "covers" in the sense of being performed by someone other than the original artist (like a showband or a tribute group) - John Denver wrote "Leaving on a Jet Plane" and the most familiar version is the one done by Peter, Paul, and Mary but it's still an original. 

However, all of the songs on this collection are illegally pirated versions of the originals tunes produced by a company in Bulgaria called Popnable -





__





Loading…






popnable.com





*"Popnable* reads data collected by the Tracking Bot and analyzed it by itself.
Received Information is divided into certain bunches and grouped by trends. Charts are determined by sorting data and certain criteria.
Users can report song and artists, suggest YouTube channels for tracking, invoke blocks, edit songs and artists."

Don't trust Tracking Bots that think that George Strait, Alan Jackson, and Conway Twitty are "Classic Folk Rock"


----------



## Luchesi

Shaughnessy said:


> None of them are "covers" in the sense of being performed by someone other than the original artist (like a showband or a tribute group) - John Denver wrote "Leaving on a Jet Plane" and the most familiar version is the one done by Peter, Paul, and Mary but it's still an original.
> 
> However, all of the songs on this collection are illegally pirated versions of the originals tunes produced by a company in Bulgaria called Popnable -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popnable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Popnable* reads data collected by the Tracking Bot and analyzed it by itself.
> Received Information is divided into certain bunches and grouped by trends. Charts are determined by sorting data and certain criteria.
> Users can report song and artists, suggest YouTube channels for tracking, invoke blocks, edit songs and artists."
> 
> Don't trust Tracking Bots that think that George Strait, Alan Jackson, and Conway Twitty are "Classic Folk Rock"


So you're saying these are different performances by the artist I've heard on the originals?

Just take the first track by Fogelberg, find the original on YouTube, and listen to the voice. They're very good and they're attempting to sound like the exact phrasing, and the distinctive qualities of the voice, but they always fail here and there. They're different singers I think.

I actually like to hear their versions, but they are a little bit disappointing here and there.

Or maybe my memory of the voice stylings has been smoothed over by only playing these songs on the piano, so often over the years. Have you ever heard of a case like that?

Would someone like to post this as a new thread?


----------



## Luchesi

Luchesi said:


> So you're saying these are different performances by the artist I've heard on the originals?
> 
> Just take the first track by Fogelberg, find the original on YouTube, and listen to the voice. They're very good and they're attempting to sound like the exact phrasing, and the distinctive qualities of the voice, but they always fail here and there. They're different singers I think.
> 
> I actually like to hear their versions, but they are a little bit disappointing here and there.
> 
> Or maybe my memory of the voice stylings has been smoothed over by only playing these songs on the piano, so often over the years. Have you ever heard of a case like that?
> 
> Would someone like to post this as a new thread?


I'm getting even more respect for these singers, both then and now singing these songs, because it brings home how difficult the art of singing is..


----------



## Shaughnessy

Luchesi said:


> *So you're saying these are different performances by the artist I've heard on the originals?*
> 
> Just take the first track by Fogelberg, find the original on YouTube, and listen to the voice. They're very good and they're attempting to sound like the exact phrasing, and the distinctive qualities of the voice, but they always fail here and there. They're different singers I think.
> 
> I actually like to hear their versions, but they are a little bit disappointing here and there.
> 
> Or maybe my memory of the voice stylings has been smoothed over by only playing these songs on the piano, so often over the years. Have you ever heard of a case like that?
> 
> Would someone like to post this as a new thread?


*That is the exact opposite of what I'm saying* - These are the original songs as performed by the original artists - The differences that you are hearing are due to aural defects as a result of multiple bad transfers from the original source - That's Dan Fogelberg - There is no "they" - There is no "attempt to sound like the exact phrasing" - It is the exact phrasing - "They" don't "fail here and there" because they are not different singers - It's Dan Fogelberg - You're listening to a really $hitty third-rate transfer of an LP copied to a CD-R which was then copied and uploaded as an MP3 on YouTube using Audioship and then downloaded onto a server in Bulgaria.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

TIME OUT
*The Dave Brubeck Quartet*
_
Columbia_


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are all covers? I heard these songs probably only in their original released recordings, and I think ALL of them are covers. But they're very good covers!! so some of them are difficult for me to decide.
> 
> *Dan Fogelberg, Cat Stevens, Don McLean, Simon & Garfunkel - Classic Folk Rock 70s 80s 90s*


I listened to the first dozen of them and they all sound like authentic original versions. The arrangements, the voices are all spot on. Many of these arrangements would be rather difficult to recreated, and many of these unique voices can't be truly duplicated, like *Art Garfunkel, Maurice Gibb, Cat Stevens*, *James Taylor*, etc.

I'm usually quite good at spotting fakes too. 

I've got a box set of "*Rock Classics*", and many of the track _are_ "re-recordings" but by the original artists, and you can instantly tell they're not the original versions.


----------



## pianozach

*10-song Playlist for a Sunday Evening, Part 1 of 3*

*Marvin Gaye – What’s Going On (1971)
Marvin Gaye – What’s Happening Brother (1971)*
*Marvin Gaye – Flyin’ High in the Friendly Sky (1971)

The 5th Dimension – Go where You Wanna Go (1966)
The 5th Dimension – Too Poor To Die (1966)
The 5th Dimension – Another Day, Another Heartache (1967)
The 5th Dimension – Rosecrans Blvd. (1967)

Little Richard – Keep a Knockin’ (1957)
Little Richard – By the Light of the Silvery Moon (1958)
Little Richard – Send Me Some Lovin’ (1957)


Marvin Gaye – What’s Going On (1971)*

The first three tracks off of *Marvin* *Gaye*’s highly acclaimed eleventh album, *What’s Going On*. It’s somewhat of a Soul Concept album, addressing drug abuse, the Vietnam war, social change, and even ecological issues.

For *Gaye* *What’s Going On* (the opening track and title song, although it was originally released as a stand-alone single) was an intentional stylistic departure from the Motown Sound that most of his previous material had embraced. It was inspired by Gaye’s friend, Obie Benson from the Four Tops, who was present at the anti-war demonstrations in Berkeley which resulted in the “Bloody Thursday” police brutality and violence. Benson and songwriter Al Cleveland worked the song up as a potential Four Tops song, but it was rejected. They then showed it to Gaye, who changed it up considerably, adding new lyrics, and changing the melody, and ultimately producing the track himself.

Motown’s Berry Gordy hated the track and refused to release the single, so Gaye went on strike, refusing to record any more, until the label relented.

The song topped the R&B charts, and crossed over to reach Number One on the Billboard Hot 100. It was also nominated for two Grammy awards.

The song’s enormous success allowed Gaye the freedom to produce the album, with full creative control.







*Marvin Gaye – What’s Happening Brother (1971)

Gaye* dedicated the album’s second track to his brother, in order to try to explain the disillusionment of Vietnam vets returning home.







*Marvin Gaye – Flyin’ High in the Friendly Sky (1971)*

The third track deals with heroin addiction: _“I know, I'm hooked my friend, to the boy, who makes slaves out of men"_.

Not included in today’s playlist is the second single from the album _Mercy, Mercy Me_.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pianozach

*10-song Playlist for a Sunday Evening, Part 2 of 3

Marvin Gaye – What’s Going On (1971)
Marvin Gaye – What’s Happening Brother (1971)
Marvin Gaye – Flyin’ High in the Friendly Sky (1971)

The 5th Dimension – Go where You Wanna Go (1966)*
*The 5th Dimension – Too Poor To Die (1966)
The 5th Dimension – Another Day, Another Heartache (1967)
The 5th Dimension – Rosecrans Blvd. (1967)*

*Little Richard – Keep a Knockin’ (1957)
Little Richard – By the Light of the Silvery Moon (1958)
Little Richard – Send Me Some Lovin’ (1957)


The 5th Dimension – Go Where You Wanna Go (1966)*

Four early songs from the *5th Dimension*. *Go Where You Wanna Go*, a cover of a *Mamas & The Papas* song written by *John Phillips*, appeared on the 5th Dimension’s 1967 debut album *Up, Up and Away* (opening Side 2), although the single was released in 1966. Although it wasn’t their first single, it _was_ their first Top 20 Hit, reaching Number 16.

The album turned out to be an incredible start for the band, which earned a Grammy nomination for Best New Artist. The album itself was nominated for two Grammys, and the title song, _Up – Up and Away_ won six Grammy awards.







*The 5th Dimension – Too Poor To Die (1966)

Too Poor To Die* was the B-Side to the 1996 *Go Where You Wanna Go* single. It didn’t make it onto their debut album, although it _was_ added to the CD reissue as a bonus track.







*The 5th Dimension – Another Day, Another Heartache (1967)

Another Day, Another Heartache* was the second single released from their debut album, as well as being the second track on the album.

I swear this sounds more like a *Mamas & The Papas* track.







*The 5th Dimension – Rosecrans Blvd. (1967)*

Another track from their debut album, *Rosecrans Blvd*. was also the B-Side to their _Another Day, Another Heartache_ single.


----------



## pianozach

*10-song Playlist for a Sunday Evening, Part 3 of 3

Marvin Gaye – What’s Going On (1971)
Marvin Gaye – What’s Happening Brother (1971)
Marvin Gaye – Flyin’ High in the Friendly Sky (1971)

The 5th Dimension – Go where You Wanna Go
The 5th Dimension – Too Poor To Die
The 5th Dimension – Another Day, Another Heartache
The 5th Dimension – Rosecrans Blvd.

Little Richard – Keep a Knockin’ (1957)*
*Little Richard – By the Light of the Silvery Moon (1958)
Little Richard – Send Me Some Lovin’ (1957)


Little Richard – Keep a Knockin’ (1957)*

*Little Richard* released his first single, _Taxi Blues_, in 1951. But this 1956 song is his _sixteenth_ single (a half dozen of which were smash hits), and was included as the first track on his self-titled second album in 1958.

This uptempo rocker reached Number Two on the R&B charts and Number Eight on the US Pop charts. *Little Richard* wrote the track and also plays the piano.







*Little Richard – By the Light of the Silvery Moon (1958)

Little* *Richard*’s cover of *By the Light of the Silvery Moon* first appeared on his self-titled 1958 album (as the second track), and was subsequently released as a single in 1959.







*Little Richard – Send Me Some Lovin’ (1957)*

The third track from *Little* *Richard*’s self-titled album was also a previously released B-side to the single _Lucille_.

Even though these are the first three tracks from his second album, it was thrown together by the record company suits, and actually only had two unreleased songs; the rest were various singles that didn’t make it onto his first album.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I found a CD copy of this and ordered it. Really like Alan Haynes and on this album Tommy Shannon (fomerly with SRV and before that was with Johnny Winter) on bass. Alan sounds a bit like Johnny Winter too.


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Will The Circle Be Unbroken: Volume Two - 1889

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com















The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - The Dirt Band - 1978

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n7kU1uQEHBnO3phgfckP1h5w4Dl53w27s


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - The Dirt Band - 1978


An impressive list of guest and session singers, including Mickey Thomas, Jan Garrett, and Michael McDonald.

And Al Kooper too, on Arp synth.


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> An impressive list of guest and session singers, including Mickey Thomas, Jan Garrett, and Michael McDonald.
> 
> And Al Kooper too, on Arp synth.


And Rosemary Butler - probably best known for her full-throated take on "Stay" on Jackson Browne's "The Load-Out" - The complete Browne discography is up next on my listening project.


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Will the Circle Be Unbroken - Volume 3 - 2002

*Featured Lead vocalists*


Del McCoury – Lead vocal, guitar
Doc Watson – Lead Vocal, guitar
Randy Scruggs – Lead vocal, guitar, banjo, mandolin
Jimmy Martin – Lead vocal, guitar
Iris DeMent – Lead vocal, guitar
June Carter Cash – Lead vocal, Autoharp
Sam Bush – Lead vocal, mandolin
Dwight Yoakam – Lead Vocal, guitar
Jaime Hanna – Lead vocal, guitar, sticks
Jonathan McEuen – Lead vocal, guitar
Willie Nelson – Lead vocal, guitar
Matraca Berg – Lead vocal, harmony vocal, guitar
Tom Petty – Lead vocal, guitar
Pat Enright – Lead vocal, guitar
Emmylou Harris – Lead Vocal, guitar, harmony vocal
Johnny Cash – Lead vocal, guitar
Taj Mahal – Lead vocal, Archtop guitar
Alison Krauss – Lead vocal, fiddle
Vince Gill – Lead vocal, guitar
Rodney Dillard – Lead vocals, guitar
Ricky Skaggs – Lead vocals, mandolin
Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nLrp4CM59SkFNEVYU8qpHbnRh8A4IosOU













The Dirt Band - An American Dream - 1979

A one page listing of the tunes on this album doesn't exist but if you have a way of accessing it through streaming, it's worth a listen.

This was written by Rodney Crowell and recorded by the Dirt Band accompanied by Linda Ronstadt on vocals -


----------



## elgar's ghost

In the mood for some slightly off-kilter early 70s Britrock.

Edgar Broughton Group - _Sing Brother Sing_ (second album from 1970):

Edgar Broughton - lead vocals and lead guitar
Arthur Grant - bass guitar and backing vocals
Steve Broughton - drums









Groundhogs - _Split_ (fourth album from 1971):

Tony McPhee - lead vocals, lead guitar and acoustic slide guitar
Peter Cruikshank - bass guitar
Ken Pustelnik - drums


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Girl power 💚


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Making of 'Will The Circle Be Unbroken' - Volume Two (1989)*

It's about an hour and 10 minutes or so and I was only able to watch it in 5 to 10 minute increments but it was genuinely fascinating to see how the recording was made. There's no hiding in this kind of music - You actually have to be able to play and sing otherwise you'll get pushed aside by someone who can. Pure talent on display.


----------



## atsizat

1994


----------



## Shaughnessy

Crosby & Nash - Wind on the Water - 1975

Link to label authorized complete recording - 




https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nLPn-4czT-zqkGBHvPHjkZzR71N_iDb-8














Stephen Stills - Stills - 1975

Link to label authorized complete recording - 




https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nuNDzM0yXWNpWx6kpL640O4qFbn_PwGvg














Neil Young - Tonight's the Night - 1975

Link to label authorized complete recording - 




https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n7FPJTfkbKccxYcTo0MKOfonAhT3UeZnU


----------



## Barbebleu

pianozach said:


> *Clapton* has been banned from my listening for his abhorrent drunken racist outburst on stage. There is so much music to hear without listening to music with baggage.
> 
> It's a shame, as I do love Jack Bruce's voice. This even spoils While My Guitar Gently weeps a bit. Thankfully there's the acoustic "Love" version.


Does this mean then that you haven’t listened to Clapton in any form since the mid-sixties?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Zita Swoon* - A Song about a Girls


----------



## vsl0




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*The Definitive Alice Cooper*: Million dollar babies, Halo of flies, Teenage lament, How you gonna see me now, Hey stoopid, and more timeless classics.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Humble Pie - _Natural Born Bugie_. 

2-disc collection from the group's beginnings when signed to Andrew Loog Oldham and Tony Calder's somewhat short-lived _Immediate_ label. Gathered here are the first two albums, the debut non-album single and b-side and eleven out-takes/unreleased tracks (all 1969). 

All in all, not too far removed from the early output of the Faces, formed by Marriott's three ex-bandmates after the Small Faces imploded at the end of 1968. Humble Pie were more eclectic in their early days, although there was some indication of the heavy rock which would become the group's main trademark from 1971 onwards. 

Steve Marriott - guitars, organ, piano, sitar, harmonica, percussion, vocals
Peter Frampton - guitars, organ, piano, percussion, vocals
Greg Ridley - bass guitar, percussion, vocals
Jerry Shirley - drums, percussion


----------



## pianozach

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 177179
> 
> 
> *The Definitive Alice Cooper*: Million dollar babies, Halo of flies, Teenage lament, How you gonna see me now, Hey stoopid, and more timeless classics.


A few years ago, armed with the *Alice Cooper* discography list, courtesy of *Wikipedia*, I took to *Youtube* and binge-listened to all of the *Alice Cooper* catalog in chronological order. It took several days.

I remember that there were some weak albums, but overall I was more likely to find well crafted and enjoyable albums. One that surprised me the most was *Flush The Fashion*.


----------



## pianozach

Barbebleu said:


> Does this mean then that you haven’t listened to Clapton in any form since the mid-sixties?


Fair question.

Short answer: No.

We had no internet back then, and news like this didn't get widely spread back as easily back in 1976. 

It wasn't until his ignorant anti-vaccine and conspiracy remarks last year (that WAS reported and spread via social media) that the earlier questionable behavior was dug up. 

So my personal "shunning" of him has been rather recent. And it's not a total ban; his musical work is reliably excellent, and he's such a large part of a type of music I enjoy that's it's difficult to avoid him entirely, like trying to shop for cereal without sugar, or packaged food without salt.

I mean, really - a highly successful solo career, Delany & Bonnie, Cream, Blind Faith. There's an album where he teamed up with B.B. King (which, oddly enough, isn't as great as it sounds like it should be). Some work with George Harrison and John Lennon.


----------



## Rogerx

Single by the Beatles with Billy Preston
A-side Get Back
B-side "Don't Let Me Down"


----------



## Barbebleu

pianozach said:


> Fair question.
> 
> Short answer: No.
> 
> We had no internet back then, and news like this didn't get widely spread back as easily back in 1976.
> 
> It wasn't until his ignorant anti-vaccine and conspiracy remarks last year (that WAS reported and spread via social media) that the earlier questionable behavior was dug up.
> 
> So my personal "shunning" of him has been rather recent. And it's not a total ban; his musical work is reliably excellent, and he's such a large part of a type of music I enjoy that's it's difficult to avoid him entirely, like trying to shop for cereal without sugar, or packaged food without salt.
> 
> I mean, really - a highly successful solo career, Delany & Bonnie, Cream, Blind Faith. There's an album where he teamed up with B.B. King (which, oddly enough, isn't as great as it sounds like it should be). Some work with George Harrison and John Lennon.


I wasn’t aware of either of his rants! 
I tend to ignore the non-musical utterings of musicians as more often than not it is meretricious nonsense. Clapton’s best years are long behind him and I was never a fan of his solo work as I felt he had a tendency towards banal sentimentality. 
There have been and still are much better and more inventive guitarists about. I agree with you about the ‘Riding With The King’ album. It was very poor.
Nowadays I’m a big fan of Derek Trucks. Phenomenal technique allied to very contemporary sensibilities.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Jackson Browne - eponymous debut album - 1972

The album is often mistakenly called _*Saturate Before Using*_, because the words appear on the album cover, which was designed to look like a water bag that would require saturation in water in order to cool its contents by evaporation. For this very reason, Asylum Records executives suggested to no avail that the words be removed from the album cover and nearly rejected the cover art outright. However, the initial pressings not only included the text, but the cover carried a burlap-like feel to further the water bag theme.

The confusion over the title returned when the album was converted to CD format, when the words appeared on the spine of the jewel case as the album title.

Browne told the story of the cover's creation and spoke of the title's confusion in an interview with the album designer Gary Burden for his 2002 DVD _Under The Covers_: "I remember being on the phone with Gary... talking about what the album cover should be, and I happened to be in a room that had a water bag on the wall. It was just one of the things that I collected driving around on trips and stuff. And I was looking at this bag as he was saying 'what do you think it ought to be?' I was thinking, 'well, it could be a water bag.' ... it said 'saturate before using' on the front ... 'You know, Gary, on mine, it says this on the back.' And you said, well, so?' And 'if you put it on the front, people are going to think that's the title.' And you said, 'don't be ridiculous. Who would think that was the title?' I said, 'Yeah, you're right.' So, not only does everyone think that's the title of that album, but my record company thinks that's the title of the album."

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kKOGO5MqOBFOdpBffZqjangZMlzabhqSc













Eagles - eponymous debut album - 1972

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mvLVGUjdjhtDWv3X6NfDY7-qSW58xktpg













Loggins and Messina - Sittin' In - 1971

_*Sittin' In*_ is the first album by singer-songwriters Loggins and Messina, released in 1971.

It began as a solo album by Kenny Loggins; Jim Messina was with Columbia Records, serving as an independent producer when he met Loggins. In the course of producing Loggins' work, Messina composed several songs and provided backing vocals and guitar, leading to the album's full title, _*Kenny Loggins with Jim Messina Sittin' In*_.

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kgSVMNZ8fao58EKrgdmgau8ttpWImy_4I


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Shaughnessy said:


> Neil Young - Tonight's the Night - 1975


Not enough accolades available to pay proper homage to this album.


----------



## eljr

Shaughnessy said:


> *The Making of 'Will The Circle Be Unbroken' - Volume Two (1989)*
> 
> It's about an hour and 10 minutes or so and I was only able to watch it in 5 to 10 minute increments but it was genuinely fascinating to see how the recording was made. There's no hiding in this kind of music - You actually have to be able to play and sing otherwise you'll get pushed aside by someone who can. Pure talent on display.


I just watched... to the end. Cash's performance at the end cut out.


----------



## Shaughnessy

eljr said:


> I just watched... to the end. Cash's performance at the end cut out.


I didn't realize the abrupt end as I've only been able to watch in 5 to 10 minute intervals and didn't reach that section

- I did find this page that has the Cash tune in full along with additional material that isn't part of the first clip -

There's a fierce clip of Bruce Hornsby with Mark O'Connor on fiddle with ex-Eagle Bernie Leadon on banjo and Bela Fleck on mandolin.

And a really nice duet of "One Step Over the Line" with John Hiatt and Rosanne Cash.

And at least half a dozen other cuts.





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## pianozach

*Jinjer
Pisces*
Live in the studio

The change in her vocal, ahem, technique on the chorus was entirely unexpected. And then she goes back to the first style for the second verse without batting an eye. Or an ear.

How do people actually sing like this?


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> *How do people actually sing like this?*


Simple answer - demonic possession... Not so simple answer - demonic possession...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Jackson Browne - For Everyman - 1973

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n53keTRUvwrmy-h1hshLIj9xIhc579QXE













Eagles - Desperado - 1973

No authorized recording available...











Loggins and Messina - eponymous second album - 1972

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mS4lUMf4Kj81wO-j_gRqAJ-jbJu5sdUb4


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Party now?


----------



## pmsummer

RING
*The Gary Burton Quintet*
_with Eberhard Weber

ECM_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> RING
> *The Gary Burton Quintet*
> _with Eberhard Weber
> 
> ECM_


Phew! Got this one!😎


----------



## Chat Noir

This is the oddest cover of Lionel Richie's _Hello_ you're ever likely to hear. Even the fellow's stare is scary.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some poetic synth-pop. My favorite song from that album is actually "ALIEN ANGEL"


----------



## Shaughnessy

Eagles - On the Border - 1974











Eagles - One of These Nights - 1975


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Floeddie

They Might Be Giants - Dinner Bell


----------



## atsizat

With Harold Llyold


----------



## vsl0

(pop music)


----------



## pianozach

atsizat said:


> With Harold Llyold


That's a screen shot from *Safety Last*, for which I accompanied at a one-off screening. At the last minute we got a polite message from the Estate of Harold Lloyd informing us that all of Lloyd's later works were still covered under copyright as Lloyd himself kept copies of his films in a vault on his property, and was diligent in renewing his copyrights on time.

The estate didn't prohibit us from the performance/showing, but did require we pay a very reasonable royalty for our showing. As it turns out, between my performance fee for accompanying and some other very minor costs the venue pretty much barely broke even.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Eagles - Hotel California - 1976











Eagles - The Long Run - 1979


----------



## Art Rock

*King Crimson: Islands (1971)
King Crimson: Larks' Tongues in Aspic (1973)*

Number 4 and 5 of my King Crimson replaying (two more to go). Although I love plenty of 70s prog, King Crimson has always been a bit of a blind spot for me - and replaying these albums has been a rather mixed blessing. I found the first three better than I remembered, but still not near the 'essential' level. These two impressed me less. It looks like KC is not for me.


----------



## Jay




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Rammstein - Mutter* (2001)

_Wikipedia: _Mutter (German for "mother") is the third album by Neue Deutsche Härte band Rammstein. It was released on April 2, 2001 through Motor Music. The album's cover image is a photograph of a dead fetus, which was taken by Daniel & Geo Fuchs. Overall the album has spawned six singles which is, by far, the most singles released from any Rammstein album.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Luchesi

George Martin talks about what he remembers about every Beatles album. And this interview was never used, probably because it's quite mumbly and confusing, but I've never heard these interesting anecdotes. Like the differences between copyright in the UK versus the States, and how the US albums had to be trimmed down. I had wondered about that..


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> George Martin talks about what he remembers about every Beatles album. And this interview was never used, probably because it's quite mumbly and confusing, but I've never heard these interesting anecdotes. Like the differences between copyright in the UK versus the States, and how the US albums had to be trimmed down. I had wondered about that..


This vid has been popping up on my Youtube wall everytime I open it. I've been resisting playing, partly due to its length.

I did know about the 14-track UK albums vs. the 11-12 track US albums. It seems it had something to do with how royalties were assigned differently in the two markets.

But the suits at Capitol capitalized on that by trimming two to three (sometimes even more) songs off each album. 

The Beatles also didn't like putting their singles on the albums, as they felt it was making their fans pay for the same song twice. But Capitol Records didn't care, so they'd load up the albums with those singles, giving them even more "extra" songs they could use to build new albums.

Capitol also figured they knew the American market better, even down to the album artwork.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

*Marc Aryan - Istanbul (1966)*


----------



## atsizat

*Adamo - Tombe La Neige (1963)





*


----------



## Art Rock

*King Crimson: Starless and Bible Black (1974)
King Crimson: Red (1974)*

Albums six and seven, finalizing my replaying the KC studio albums from 1969-1974. I found Starless and Bible Black better than I remembered - yet still pretty far from essential. Which leaves Red - which I had earmarked based on previous listens as the most likely candidate to reach the "essential" mark. Well, indeed it is a candidate - the only one. Another spin soon to close this little side project.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Jackson Browne - Late for the Sky - 1974

Link to label authorized release -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com















Loggins and Messina - Full Sail - 1973

Link to label authorized release -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com















Emmylou Harris - Angel Band - 1987

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kTZdhxW09nAMjuidLk6OwbzNnm5BFbZiQ


----------



## Malx

Here is my half hearted attempt to get into the Halloween vibe, well as close as I'm likely to get.
*Grateful Dead - Grateful Dead (Live 1971)*

I've never got around to calling this album by the other name - I wished they'd gone with 'Skull Feck' at least I think thats what they might have had in mind, particularly for the Irish market, maybe Shaughessy could confirm .


----------



## starcat

John Miles - Zaragon (1978)

My first time listening to this album after reading some reviews of it and seeing it described as "progressive pop" which intrigued me. Sounding good on first hearing, quite rock oriented in parts with plenty of guitar featured in some songs, along with thoughtful songwriting. Needs more listens I think but an interesting discovery though.


----------



## Chat Noir

Kraftwerk: _Autobahn_. I pull this out now and again for a listen. Still a favourite and especially like the closing track _Morgenspaziergang _with the electronically recreated sounds of a babbling brook and birdsong, a rather Japanese-sounding percussion string instrument alongside a plaintive folk-like flute melody played on Florian Schneider's real flute.


----------



## atsizat

*1997*


----------



## Shaughnessy

I never heard this song before - my secretary is singing it - She's rehearsing for a karaoke contest and belting it out to hit the back rows like a Broadway showtune in the ladies' room which is like a hundred yards away from my office and she's so loud that it sounds as if she's singing right into my ear... Jaysus... What a set of pipes...

Macy Gray - I Try


----------



## vsl0

(ambient)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Everybody's Somebody's Fool- Connie Francis


----------



## atsizat

*1933*


----------



## atsizat

*1994*


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> *King Crimson: Starless and Bible Black (1974)
> King Crimson: Red (1974)*
> 
> Albums six and seven, finalizing my replaying the KC studio albums from 1969-1974. I found Starless and Bible Black better than I remembered - yet still pretty far from essential. Which leaves Red - which I had earmarked based on previous listens as the most likely candidate to reach the "essential" mark. Well, indeed it is a candidate - the only one. Another spin soon to close this little side project.


Given the likes on the post, I thought I'd give an update. I played Red again a few hours ago, and added it to my list of favourite albums (the ones that score 5 or 6 out of 6 on the artrockometer).


----------



## Rogerx

Cesária Évora-Miss Perfumado


----------



## atsizat

*1997*


----------



## atsizat

*1986*


----------



## eljr

Time for some intensely depressing music. 

To start:


----------



## eljr

In keeping with theme of the most intensely depressing music:











"...with bullet holes in the mirrors
He tried to do his best but he could not"

Not a sadder line have I ever heard in poem, music or script.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## eljr

OK, back to regular programing:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rolling Stones - _Some Girls_ (1978). For me, the last really interesting album they did. _Tattoo You_ (from 1981) was also very good, but all of the songs were derived from backing tracks culled from different sessions stretching back from between 1972 and 1980. _Voodoo Lounge_ (from 1994) had some good stuff on it but fell into the CD-era trap by having an overlong running time (over an hour), which meant far too much filler.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Never Let Me Go -Luther Vandross album


----------



## Floeddie

Max Richter - The Leftovers (Season 01 Soundtrack)

This soundtrack has a strong classical feel, chamber orchestra presentation.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Superb!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pazuzu

Was really tempted to put it into classical.... we have a nice cross-pollination: an improv rock quartet doing the Dvorak's String Quartet in F major “American" Op. 96 

It's psychedelic and it's good!









American Quartet, by Yonatan Gat


4 track album




yonatangat.bandcamp.com














check out the other music by Yonatan Gat, is a really unique player with a broad musical and tonal vocabulary


----------



## Shaughnessy

Jackson Browne - The Pretender - 1976









Emmylou Harris - Bluebird - 1989

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kH7v-wDme_o5CCoYUYUJqO8R6rhvvv0iY













Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Zuma - 1975

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m_I2a4-U33edd7JbKPIZv2cqBw3JkkI7Q


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did somebody write this song before or is it just the familiar chords and matching melody? It's a classic!!!...Had to hear it 5 times...🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## atsizat

The part that starts after 3:00 is awesome.

Soundrack from Hexen (1995)


----------



## atsizat

1989


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Supremes & some Mannequin Orchestra. I suddenly felt it was creepy...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

G. Calvin Weston, Vernon Reid and Jamaaladeen Tacuma on drums, guitar and bass. My favorite wild guitar player with some jazzy friends. The bar has Pabst blue ribbon.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Selling England by the Pound Genesis


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

1956


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hymn of the 3rd Galaxy, by Free Form Funky Freqs
Wild and fun stuff! Feat. Vernon Reid man!
...I didn't say fantastic...
FANTASTIC!
and...Since their inception Free Form Funky Freqs have performed 72 concerts worldwide, thrilling audiences with a once in a lifetime chance to hear something that was never heard before and will never be heard again. Performance number 73 is the recording session for Hymn of the Third Galaxy. Where will number 74 be? Stay tuned to find out."


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _Singles Collection: The London Years_ 

A leisurely trawl through this three-disc set containing every official Decca/London UK/US single and b-side from 1963-71. 

Also included is the Mick Jagger solo single _Memo from Turner_ (taken from the 1970 film _Performance_, in which Jagger played the lead role). 

_Sympathy for the Devil_ is also tagged on at the end due to its presence as a b-side when _Honky Tonk Women_ mysteriously resurfaced in the UK in 1976.

Also features the singles _Out of Time/Jiving Sister Fanny_ and _Try a Little Harder/I Don't Know Why_, which were released in 1975. All tracks were from the album _Metamorphosis_, a compilation mainly consisting of previously unreleased material recorded between 1964 and 1970.


----------



## Malx

A couple of Neils best, imo of course.
*On The Beach & Ragged Glory*- Neil Young & Crazy Horse*

















*


----------



## Malx

When I was a lad I used to look forward to the weekly appearance of the 'OGWT' on BBC 2 I clearly remember this appearance of David Bowie.


----------



## Malx

Canvey Island's finest - I've probably posted this before but it deserves another bump if I have.
A band I saw live more than any other, frankly they are much, much better live than their albums would suggest.
This video probably gives as good an indication of their stage style & presence as any.

*Dr Feelgood*


----------



## Rogerx

Love Lines
Album The Carpenters


----------



## Art Rock

*Rush: A Farewell to Kings (1977) 
Rush: Hemispheres (1978)
Rush: Permanent Waves (1980) 
Rush: Moving Pictures (1981)*

The last chapter in my little project to see whether I was wrong in leaving out some big names of the seventies (give or take a few years either way) in my list of favourite albums. Replayed my four Rush albums today. All very good, but none scoring the 'essential' rating. Soit.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> *Rush: A Farewell to Kings (1977)
> Rush: Hemispheres (1978)
> Rush: Permanent Waves (1980)
> Rush: Moving Pictures (1981)*
> 
> The last chapter in my little project to see whether I was wrong in leaving out some big names of the seventies (give or take a few years either way) in my list of favourite albums. Replayed my four Rush albums today. All very good, but none scoring the 'essential' rating. Soit.


For some that know my tastes in music, it may be surprising that I was never really a fan of *Rush*. It might be because of the shrill nature of *Geddy Lee's* voice, but then people point out that he sings high like *Jon Anderson*, whose voice I do like.

There's a different timbre to *Lee's* voice though.

*Rush* was also seemed to be a bit more on the 'metal' Prog spectrum. 

I'll occasionally queue up some *Rush* just to see if I can garner some real appreciation, but while the songs are usually fine, I'm not ever wooed successfully, EXCEPT for the first time I heard *2112* shortly after it was first released.


----------



## Floeddie

*Billy Joel - The Nylon Curtain (Full Album)*




I'm very fond of this album. I'd jam along on my Ludwigs as I got to know this album intimately. So much for the constant slight high pitch buzz in my left ear.


----------



## senza sordino

Caravan In the Land of the Grey and Pink (April 1971)









Jethro Tull Aqualung (March 1971)









Pink Floyd Meddle (October 1971)









Genesis Nursery Cryme (November 1971)









King Crimson Islands (December 1971)


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Caravan In the Land of the Grey and Pink (April 1971)
> Jethro Tull Aqualung (March 1971)
> Pink Floyd Meddle (October 1971)
> Genesis Nursery Cryme (November 1971)
> King Crimson Islands (December 1971)


I've said it before, and I'll say it again. The years from 1964 through 1976 were extraordinary years for Pop/Rock music. So. Much. Great. Music.

Yeah there's been great music since then, and great music prior to that, but simply not the VOLUME of creative and brilliant music.


----------



## Rogerx

Hotel California by The Eagles,


----------



## atsizat

Eurovision winner of 1998


----------



## senza sordino

pianozach said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. The years from 1964 through 1976 were extraordinary years for Pop/Rock music. So. Much. Great. Music.
> 
> Yeah, there's been great music since then, and great music prior to that, but simply not the VOLUME of creative and brilliant music.


Except for a rare occasion, music from about 1967 to about 1981 is all the non-classical music I'll listen to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some new music from Kharkiv.


----------



## Red Terror

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 176096
> 
> 
> *Massive attack - Mezzanine* (1998).
> 
> I think this remains one of the top albums of the nineties. The band lost a lot of R&B fans with this "We decided to do it darker" release, but to me the gist of this recording is utterly timeless, and imho they never managed to reach this peak again with later albums.


Certainly Massive Attack's best effort. They're rubbish now.


----------



## senza sordino

Emerson Lake and Palmer Tarkus (June 1971)









The Who Who's Next (August 1971)









Yes Fragile (November 1971)









Led Zeppelin IV (November 1971)









Traffic Low Spark of High Heeled Boys (November 1971)


----------



## Rogerx

Older by George Michael


----------



## haydnguy

"If it were easy as fishin' you could be a musician."


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: The Bride (2016)*

The Bride is the fourth studio album by English singer-songwriter Natasha Khan, professionally known as Bat for Lashes. She is one of the 21st century acts I started exploring this year - and all three preceding albums scored 'essential' in my rating system. First spin of the fourth album.


----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: Wakin on a Pretty Daze (2013)*

Resuming going through the discography of Kurt Vile (a recommendation from one of our members). First spin of his fifth studio album. It was well received by the critics, but so far not convinced that this album would be his first to hit the essential mark. Of course, usually it takes 2-3 spins to make up my mind.


----------



## regenmusic

Don't Turn Away · The Free Design


----------



## pianozach

*9-Song Playlist for a Friday Morning, Part 1 of 2*

*The Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues (Live 1971)
The Allman Brothers Band - Done Somebody Wrong (Live 1971)
The Allman Brothers Band - Stormy Monday (Live 1971)

Public Enemy - Night of the Living Baseheads (1988)*
*Public Enemy - Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos (1988)

John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, Pt. 1 - Acknowledgement (1965)
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, Pt. 2 - Resolution (1965)

The Wailers - Get Up Stand Up (1973)
Bob Marley & The Wailers - One Love/People Get Ready (1977/1984) 


The Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues (Live 1971)*
*The Allman Brothers Band - Done Somebody Wrong (Live 1971)
The Allman Brothers Band - Stormy Monday (Live 1971)*

The first three tracks tracks (and the entire first side) from the very influential *Allman Brothers Band* 1971 double-LP 7-track live album *At Fillmore East*_,_ generally considered to be one of the best live albums of all time.

Surprisingly it was the band’s third album, and was also a double-LP live album.

While the tracks are certainly energetic, their brand of live jam country blues rock never goes off the rails, and the band is probably much better live than confined to short studio tracks.

The recording is remarkable for a band with two drummers, something a bit unusual even in 1971.

I’ve been somewhat ignorant of the album for decades, and found it far more enjoyable than I expected.















*Public Enemy - Night of the Living Baseheads (1988)
Public Enemy - Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos (1988)*

Two tracks from the second side (the “Black” side) of *Public* *Enemy*’s second album, *It Takes a Nation of Millions to Hold Us Back*. Rap and Hip Hop are certainly not my regular listening pleasures, but I like to be attuned to how Popular music has been developing, even if it means travelling light years out of my comfort zone.

*Night of the Living Baseheads*: I’m continually amazed at how many samples used per track on this album, and it seems to be a rather typical thing for rap albums of the 80s and 90s, at least as far as I can ascertain. This one has 18 samples, including *David Bowie’s Fame*, and *Aretha Franklin’s Rock Steady*.

The lyrics of *Night of . . .* deal with the effects of crack cocaine on African-Americans during the 1980s. The song reached #62 on the U.S. Hot R&B/Hip-Hop Singles & Tracks chart.

*Black Steel . . .* uses only four samples, including *Living For the City* by *Stevie Wonder*, and a clever sample from *Bring the Noise*, which is on the first side of the album. The song tells the story of a conscientious objector who makes a prison escape. It is built on a high-pitched piano sample from Isaac Hayes’ *Hyperbolicsyllabicsesquedalymistic*, from 1969's *Hot Buttered Soul*.

Frankly, I was far more receptive to these two tracks than I was to the first three tracks of the album.


----------



## pianozach

*9-Song Playlist for a Friday Morning, Part 2 of 2

The Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues (Live 1971)
The Allman Brothers Band - Done Somebody Wrong (Live 1971)
The Allman Brothers Band - Stormy Monday (Live 1971)

Public Enemy - Night of the Living Baseheads (1988)
Public Enemy - Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos (1988)

John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, Pt. 1 - Acknowledgement (1965)*
*John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, Pt. 2 - Resolution (1965)

The Wailers - Get Up Stand Up (1973)*
*Bob Marley & The Wailers - One Love/People Get Ready (1984 [1977]) 


John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, Pt. 1 - Acknowledgement (1965)
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, Pt. 2 - Resolution (1965)

A Love Supreme* is yet another album considered to be a masterpiece, and is likely Coltrane’s most beloved album. It’s jazz, but it ventures far outside of normal jazz idioms for 1965, wandering into Post-Bop, free Jazz, and the avant-grade.

These two tracks are the first two tracks on the four track album, and take up the entirety of Side One. They’re also the first two tracks of the four-track Love Supreme Suite.

I’m not sure if it might be disingenuous tagging this as a track from *Coltrane*, as it’s *The* *John Coltrane Quartet*, rounded out by drummer Elvin Jones, bassist Jimmy Garrison, and pianist McCoy Tyner.

There’s a lot of speculation from an awful lot of folks over what the album’s about, and it’s motivation, but it’s ultimately up to the listener to decide whether it’s religious, spiritual, meditative, culture, history, musical joy, or anything else. Or maybe all of the above.











*The Wailers - Get Up Stand Up (1973)

Get Up, Stand Up* is considered one of *Bob Marley's* greatest songs.

According to legend, Marley started writing the song while touring Haiti and witnessing the extreme poverty there.






*Bob Marley & The Wailers - One Love/People Get Ready (1977/1984) *

The track originally appeared on the *Bob Marley & The Wailers* 1977 album *Exodus*, but ended up becoming a hit when released as a single in 1984 in support of their greatest hits album titled *Legend*. However, *One Love* was originally a ska song by *Marley’s* original group *The Wailers* from their 1965 debut studio album *The Wailing Wailers*.


----------



## Rogerx

Byrds by the Byrds


----------



## atsizat

The soundtrack from the PC game of my childhood, Heretic (1994)


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARROW & THE HARVEST
*Gillian Welch and David Rawlings*
_
Acony_


----------



## pmsummer

TO MUM FROM AYNSLEY AND THE BOYS
*The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation*
_
Blue Label_


----------



## pmsummer

APPALACHIA WALTZ
*Meyer - O'Conner - Traditional*
Yo-Yo Ma - cello
Edgar Meyer - bass
Mark O'Conner - violin
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Chat Noir

Nana Mouskouri when she was a jazz singer (in the late 50s/early 60s) with _Ton adieu_. The official release was an orchestral affair with reverb on the vocals. This is more intimate small jazz ensemble setting and probably from the recording of her at the Paris Alhambra.


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Cassidy – Time After Time


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _Goats Head Soup_ (1973):

Both at the time and with hindsight, this is the point when the Stones apparently limitless supply of mojo was said to have slowly evaporated. _GHS_ is certainly no clunker - in fact, I think it is very good overall - but it can't be denied that the band suddenly lacked some of their patent leonine swagger of the previous five years, over the course of which they released four studio albums containing some of the greatest rock music ever written. The Stones would continue to be massive and there was much good music to come, but there was to be no sustained return to that amazing creative surge of 1968-72.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

For the first time in my life, I listened to a whole album by Chuck Berry. Go, go!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> For the first time in my life, I listened to a whole album by Chuck Berry. Go, go!!


Make sure it isn't your last, Kjetil! 
Forget Elvis Presley - for me Chuck Berry and Little Richard were the real kings of rock and roll.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

elgar's ghost said:


> Make sure it isn't your last, Kjetil!
> Forget Elvis Presley - for me Chuck Berry and Little Richard were the real kings of rock and roll.


Okidoki! Scotty Moore is pretty cool though, 2 guitar solos on Hound Dog (which lasts just over 2 minutes).


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> Make sure it isn't your last, Kjetil!
> Forget Elvis Presley - for me Chuck Berry and Little Richard were the real kings of rock and roll.


Elvis' debut album was killer. Each successive album after that declined in quality, first by just a little, and gradually getting exponentially worse in only a couple of years. 

Some of the tracks on his film soundtrack albums are downright embarrassing. Try this one on for size, from the soundtrack of Harem Scarem. Sadly this isn't even the worst song in the film.


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC HOUR
*Wynton Marsalis Quartet*
_
Blue Note_


----------



## pmsummer

TRANSMIGRATION OF THE MAGUS
*John Zorn*
Bill Frisell - guitar
John Medeski - organ
Kenny Wollesen, Al Upowski - vibes, bells
Carol Emanuel, Bridget Kibby - harps
_
Tzadik_


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*
Juan Carlos de Mulder - vihuela, direction
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Daniel Carranza - vihuela
Ernesto Schmied - recorder
Francisco Luengo - viola da gamba
Carlos Mena - countertenor​_
M-A Recordings_


----------



## Jay




----------



## pmsummer

FOLLOWING THE MOON
_Interpretations of Celtic and Ancient Tunes_
*Ensenble Galilei*
_
Dorian_


----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: Wakin on a Pretty Daze (2013)*

Resuming going through the discography of Kurt Vile (a recommendation from one of our members). Second spin of his fifth studio album. Far better than I felt about it after the first spin. A third spin it is then.










*Hammock: Kenotic (2005)*

Kenotic is the debut studio album by American ambient/post-rock band Hammock. First spin. I had never heard of them, but a fellow TC member posted positively about one of their albums and it seemed like a band I would like, so here we are, another discography to go through. Well, what can I say. A stunning ambient album. Looking forward to playing this again and the later albums of course.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Jay




----------



## Floeddie

Rupert Holmes - Adventures (Full Album)





Here's an artist/composer who is underappreciated by a factor of 1000. I'd seen a quote from Barbra Streisand calling Rupert Holmes an unsung genius. He is a prolific composer who performs only his works, if I am correct. I think that the "machine" mishandled him due to the fact that he produced 9 albums, then quit the business. He went on to Broadway, and became active in stage productions. The full album above isn't a list of his hits, but it is very representative of what he was capable of creating.


----------



## atsizat

Sad Pokemon Music


----------



## Rogerx

Longing (Dusty Springfield album)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Barbebleu

South Saturn Delta - Jimi Hendrix. It’s Hendrix so what’s not to like?


----------



## Barbebleu

Sketches - Ane Brun. Excellent.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

John Fogerty & co. Oldies but goodies. "Suzie Q", "I put a spell on you", "Proud Mary", "Bad moon rising", "Fortunate son", "Who'll stop the rain"... it goes on and on.


----------



## pianozach

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178420
> 
> 
> John Fogerty & co. Oldies but goodies. "Suzie Q", "I put a spell on you", "Proud Mary", "Bad moon rising", "Fortunate son", "Who'll stop the rain"... it goes on and on.


There's something so comforting about *CCR*'s catalog. And with the exception of that pretty lousy _last_ album, they had a good run. And so did *John Fogerty *(except for that period of time where he was legally prohibited from releasing music - but that's another story).


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _Aftermath_ (1966 - UK version).​
The band's fourth UK album, and the first without any covers which reflected the rapid development of the Mick Jagger/Keith Richard songwriting axis. Along with the non-album singles _Get Off My Cloud_, _19th Nervous Breakdown _and _Paint it Black_, the _Aftermath_ album ushered in the brief period during the mid-60s when the group pretty much left the raw rhythm and blues behind (at least on vinyl) and gravitated towards a texturally diverse art-rock/pop sound which - Jagger's usual Americanisms notwithstanding - evoked groovy parties in Swinging London rather than the sweaty blues bars of Chicago's South Side. Good value, too - 52 minutes long, which was nearly twice the duration of their previous album, _Out of Our Heads_.


----------



## pmsummer

MANIGEM HERZEN
*Medieval Songs and Chants in a New Guise*
Ensemble Nu:n
Gert Anklam - soprano and baritone saxophone
Cora Schmeiser - vocal
Falk Zenker - acoustic and electric guitar, live looping, electronics, noise instruments
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW QUARTET
*Gary Burton* - vibraphone
Mick Goodrick - guitar
Abraham Laboriel - bass
Harry Blazer - drums
_
ECM_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*The Beatles* - *Abbey Road* (1969).
Funny, I've always thought - and still think - that the two George Harrison tracks are the highlights of this album.


----------



## pianozach

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *The Beatles* - *Abbey Road* (1969).
> Funny, I've always thought - and still think - that the two George Harrison tracks are the highlights of this album.


There's an awful lot to love about *Abbey Road*, and *Something* and *Here Comes the Sun* are certainly highlights.

The *"Side Two Medley"* is also a brilliant mural of music, although the sum is certainly greater than the individual parts. John's three new songs, *Come Together, I Want You (She's So Heavy)*, and *Because* are also stellar.


----------



## Rogerx

Tapestry Carole King album


----------



## eljr




----------



## pianozach

eljr said:


>


I find it amusing that some of the best Christmas music comes from performers of Jewish ancestry. And this is her second Holiday album (she released *Christmas: A Season of Love* in 2019).

But it's a little too early for "*Christmas*" music, I think. It's the middle of November. We just planned our Thanksgiving dinner.

There are stores where they've already started with the nonstop *Xmas* music. By mid-December the Christmas music goes from annoying (because it's too early for Christmas music) to aggravating (because it's already been three or four weeks of nonstop Christmas music).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Pink Floyd* - *Meddle* (1971).

Still love the entire album, especially the timeless classic "Echoes". I was only just born when this was released and heard it for the first time when I was 14, but you're never too young or too old to discover more classics.


----------



## eljr

pianozach said:


> this is her second Holiday album (she released *Christmas: A Season of Love* in 2019).


This is her first Christmas release, from 2014. 



pianozach said:


> it's a little too early for "*Christmas*" music, I think. It's the middle of November.


It's may be a little to early for you, it is not for me, obviously. 



pianozach said:


> There are stores where they've already started with the nonstop *Xmas* music. By mid-December the Christmas music goes from annoying (because it's too early for Christmas music) to aggravating (because it's already been three or four weeks of nonstop Christmas music).


I don't become aggravated. 

Funny that you should. 

Ever hear the expression, "live and let live?"

Or, "you do you, I'll do me?"

Something else to aggravate you, I already have 7 of the nine Christmas trees I generally raise in my home up and I have listened to or watched many Christmas productions already. At least a score. Christmas for me starts in earnest right after Halloween and ends on Three Kings day, January 6th.


----------



## starthrower

Starts off with a nice rendition of Strictly Genteel. Decent sound too.


----------



## pianozach

eljr said:


> This is her first Christmas release, from 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> It's may be a little to early for you, it is not for me, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't become aggravated.
> 
> Funny that you should.
> 
> Ever hear the expression, "live and let live?"
> 
> Or, "you do you, I'll do me?"
> 
> Something else to aggravate you, I already have 7 of the nine Christmas trees I generally raise in my home up and I have listened to or watched many Christmas productions already. At least a score. Christmas for me starts in earnest right after Halloween and ends on Three Kings day, January 6th.


Ah thanks for the correction as to the timeline.

I most certainly "live and let live", and I certainly have nothing against Christmas music. Some of my best friends are "_Christmassers_" (LOL). One runs her own professional caroling vocal group, one's a professional Santa, one used to sell personally decorated Christmas trees, another has a seasonal Christmas boutique (although he spent many years as a Ringling Bros. Circus ringmaster). 

But I do think that the expansion of the Christmas Season to two months to be overkill. For instance, I love turkey dinners, but if I had to have ONLY turkey dinners for two solid months, that would tend to get tiresome. I'd probably get weary of Mexican music if all the stores played only Mexican music for two months prior to Cinco de Mayo.

And I do have something against both the over-commercialization of Christmas, as well as most organized religion though. 

Meanwhile, I've been getting plenty of Christmas music at work helping teach Christmas music to seven choirs at two different schools. One choir was invited to sing this year for the Candlelight Festival at Disneyland, on the strength of our audition, even though we're well outside of their "maximum distance" for choirs.


----------



## pianozach

*Playlist for a Friday Evening, Part 1 of 2

The Band – Across the Great Divide (1969)
The Band – Rag Mama Rag (1969)
The Band – The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (1969)
The Band – When You Awake (1969)
The Band – Up On Cripple Creek (1969)

Pink Floyd – Speak To Me/Breathe/On the Run/Time [Single Edit] (1973)
Pink Floyd – The Great Gig in the Sky (1973)*

•

*The Band – Across the Great Divide (1969)*
*The Band – Rag Mama Rag (1969)
The Band – The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (1969)
The Band – When You Awake (1969)*
*The Band – Up On Cripple Creek (1969)*

The first five tracks from *The* *Band*’s 1969 self-titled album (aka _“The Brown Album”_), their second. *The Band* gained some fame as *Bob* *Dylan*’s back-up band, but they did pretty well _after_ that as well, becoming an influential musical entity for decades.

The album’s songs were all written or co-written by guitarist *Robbie Robertson*, although the lead vocals are distributed between *Rick Danko, Levon Helm*, and *Richard Manuel*. The band might be considered quite remarkable for their multi-instrumentalism:

Drummer *Helm* also plays mandolin and rhythm guitar;
Bassist *Danko* also plays fiddle and trombone;
*Robertson* plays acoustic and electric guitars, and served as engineer for the album;
*Manuel* plays piano, drums, bari sax and harmonica, and
*Garth Hudson* plays organ, clavinet, piano, accordion, melodica, saxes (soprano, tenor and bari), slide trumpet, and bass pedals

The album opener, *Across the Great Divide*, sets up the album’s loose concept of reflecting the people, places, and traditional Americana of the American South. *Manuel* sings lead.

The rollicking uptempo *Rag Mama Rag* was released as a single, and cracked the Top Twenty (#17) in the UK. *Helm* sings lead.

*Helm* also sings lead on *The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down*, a song that became a Top Ten hit for *Joan Baez* two years later. Other artists that have covered the song include Johnny Cash, The Black Crowes, John Denver, The Jerry Garcia Band, The Charlie Daniels Band, The Allman Brothers Band, and the Zac Brown Band, to name a few.

*When You Awake* was co-written by Robertson and Manuel, with lead vocal sung by *Danko*. While this ballad doesn’t necessarily work as a stand-alone track, it’s practically indispensible in the context of the album, breaking up the full tilt American of the previous three songs, and standing out as have a uniquely different tone.

*Up On Cripple Creek* is likely the second most well known track from this album, and reached number 25 on the Billboard Hot 100, and cracked the Top Ten in Canada. *Helm* sings lead.


----------



## pianozach

*Playlist for a Friday Evening, Part 2 of 2

The Band – Across the Great Divide (1969)
The Band – Rag Mama Rag (1969)
The Band – The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (1969)
The Band – When You Awake (1969)
The Band – Up On Cripple Creek (1969)

Pink Floyd – Speak To Me/Breathe/On the Run/Time [Single Edit] (1973)
Pink Floyd – The Great Gig in the Sky (1973)*

•

*Pink Floyd – Speak To Me/Breathe/On the Run/Time [Single Edit] (1973)
Pink Floyd – The Great Gig in the Sky (1973)

The Dark Side of the Moon* is one of the most successful albums of all time. These two videos comprise an adulterated version of the first Side of the album. This first track is a medley is a fan edited version of the first four tracks, with the extended lead-in of the first track trimmed considerably, and the mostly noodley *On the Run* superimposed onto the introduction of *Time*, bringing the timing of the four tracks from roughly 15 minutes down to around ten minutes.

*The Great Gig in the Sky*, with guest vocalist *Clare Torry*, now features *Torry* as a co-songwriter for her improvisatory additions to the track. In 2004, she sued *EMI* and *Pink Floyd* for 50% of the songwriting royalties, arguing that her contribution was substantial enough to be considered co-authorship. The case was settled out of court for an undisclosed sum, with all post-2005 pressings crediting keyboardist *Richard Wright* and *Torry* jointly.


----------



## eljr

pianozach said:


> *Playlist for a Friday Evening, Part 1 of 2
> 
> The Band – Across the Great Divide (1969)
> The Band – Rag Mama Rag (1969)
> The Band – The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (1969)
> The Band – When You Awake (1969)
> The Band – Up On Cripple Creek (1969)
> 
> Pink Floyd – Speak To Me/Breathe/On the Run/Time [Single Edit] (1973)
> Pink Floyd – The Great Gig in the Sky (1973)*
> 
> •
> 
> *The Band – Across the Great Divide (1969)*
> *The Band – Rag Mama Rag (1969)
> The Band – The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (1969)
> The Band – When You Awake (1969)*
> *The Band – Up On Cripple Creek (1969)*
> 
> The first five tracks from *The* *Band*’s 1969 self-titled album (aka _“The Brown Album”_), their second. *The Band* gained some fame as *Bob* *Dylan*’s back-up band, but they did pretty well _after_ that as well, becoming an influential musical entity for decades.
> 
> The album’s songs were all written or co-written by guitarist *Robbie Robertson*, although the lead vocals are distributed between *Rick Danko, Levon Helm*, and *Richard Manuel*. The band might be considered quite remarkable for their multi-instrumentalism:
> 
> Drummer *Helm* also plays mandolin and rhythm guitar;
> Bassist *Danko* also plays fiddle and trombone;
> *Robertson* plays acoustic and electric guitars, and served as engineer for the album;
> *Manuel* plays piano, drums, bari sax and harmonica, and
> *Garth Hudson* plays organ, clavinet, piano, accordion, melodica, saxes (soprano, tenor and bari), slide trumpet, and bass pedals
> 
> The album opener, *Across the Great Divide*, sets up the album’s loose concept of reflecting the people, places, and traditional Americana of the American South. *Manuel* sings lead.
> 
> The rollicking uptempo *Rag Mama Rag* was released as a single, and cracked the Top Twenty (#17) in the UK. *Helm* sings lead.
> 
> *Helm* also sings lead on *The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down*, a song that became a Top Ten hit for *Joan Baez* two years later. Other artists that have covered the song include Johnny Cash, The Black Crowes, John Denver, The Jerry Garcia Band, The Charlie Daniels Band, The Allman Brothers Band, and the Zac Brown Band, to name a few.
> 
> *When You Awake* was co-written by Robertson and Manuel, with lead vocal sung by *Danko*. While this ballad doesn’t necessarily work as a stand-alone track, it’s practically indispensible in the context of the album, breaking up the full tilt American of the previous three songs, and standing out as have a uniquely different tone.
> 
> *Up On Cripple Creek* is likely the second most well known track from this album, and reached number 25 on the Billboard Hot 100, and cracked the Top Ten in Canada. *Helm* sings lead.


The Band was truly special.


----------



## Rogerx

Only the Strong Survive (Bruce Springsteen album)


----------



## Jay




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Air* - *Moon safari* (1998)

This mellow electronic album by the French duo Air (Dunckel/Godin) caused quite a stir here in the Netherlands back in 1998. And I must say, almost 25 years later it still sounds fresh. Unfortunately, I eventually deleted all subsequent material by them (except their soundtrack for The Virgin Suicides), as they simply never again got even remotely close to the peak of their debut i.m.h.o.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Been hearing this in bits and pieces for some weeks now. Love the ones featuring Susanne Sundfør.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _Between the Buttons_ (1967 - UK version)​
Recorded during the latter half of 1966, the Stones' fifth UK album was their art-rock high point before the band's foray into out-and-out psychedelia with the decidedly curate's egg-like _Their Satanic Majesties Request_ album late in 1967. Happily, normal service was resumed with their triumphant return to form in 1968 with the stunning single _Jumpin' Jack Flash_ and the rootsy _Beggars Banquet_ LP.

Sadly, _Between the Buttons_ marked the beginning of the end for Brian Jones. When the Stones broadened their musical horizons in the mid-60s Jones's jack-of-all-trades multi-instrumentalism was a crucial factor, but by then he had already lost ground within the group's hierarchy due to Mick Jagger and Keith Richard's now-established songwriting partnership which meant that control of the band's creative policy was now in their hands, along with those of then-manager Andrew Loog Oldham.

Although Brian Jones managed to cling on to his all-rounder status during the making of _Their Satanic Majesties Request_, heavy abuse of drugs and booze were to increasingly undermine his health, warp his personality and reduce his ability/willingness to perform, leading to him being incrementally isolated and airbrushed from the group he himself had founded back in 1962. By 1969 Jones was scarcely more than a passenger and was eventually fired from the Rolling Stones in June of that year, dying in mysterious circumstances just under a month later.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Suede* (in USA: London Suede): *Dog Man Star* (1994)

For me, one of the 1001 albums to hear before you die. I think every track is a gem; no fillers. I also think that they never managed to reach this level again afterwards.


----------



## Malx

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178579
> 
> 
> *Pink Floyd* - *Meddle* (1971).
> 
> Still love the entire album, especially the timeless classic "Echoes". I was only just born when this was released and heard it for the first time when I was 14, but you're never too young or too old to discover more classics.


I too heard it for the first time when I was 14 - that was when it was released......


----------



## Malx

This post links to my last post on the Classical 'current listening' thread - just started listening to this album for the first time in many years.

*Joni Mitchell, Don Juan's Reckless Daughter.*

An album that that reminds me of sitting on a sheepskin rug in front of an open fire in a friend's cottage in the West of Scotland with a nice bottle, or two, or three of red. Good company, good music, wine and cheese - fond memories.


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> This post links to my last post on the Classical 'current listening' thread - just started listening to this album for the first time in many years.
> 
> *Joni Mitchell, Don Juan's Reckless Daughter.*
> 
> An album that that reminds me of sitting on a sheepskin rug in front of an open fire in a friend's cottage in the West of Scotland with a nice bottle, or two, or three of red. Good company, good music, wine and cheese - fond memories.


A much underrated album. Paprika Plains is a delight. 😎


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> A much underrated album. Paprika Plains is a delight. 😎


It's on as I am typing - some thought the album pretentious but with with great memories attached to it I have an unshakable fondness for it. 
I'm sure this may sound odd but its an album that evokes smells, tastes and ambient sounds around the memories for me - one of only a handful that has that strong an effect. Or perhaps I'm alone in this?


----------



## Rogerx

Grace- Jeff Buckley


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

GOA TRANCE?! 👽


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *An album that that reminds me of sitting on a sheepskin rug...*


Wee Malx discovering much too late that it wasn't a rug... it was an actual sheep...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Jackson Browne - Running On Empty - 1977

Link to complete album - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_loIPC_ymv3C43XkQBu_t29jU6VQhRK8v0














Neil Young - Time Fades Away - 1973 

Link to complete album - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lz865VV0I3fn6MklLwJyHE83UDtp7Duo0






Spoiler: Neil Young live @ Johnny Cash 1971, full show - HD - "The Needle and the Damage Done" & "A Journey Through the Past"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I suddenly found an album with Greg Lake & Gary Moore! It's a live album from my favorite Gary Moore era...🙃🙂😇


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> Wee Malx discovering much too late that it wasn't a rug... it was an actual sheep...


Shaughnessy how the devil did you get hold of my home movies, should I be getting concerned lol. 

I can clearly remember eating the finest shepherd's pie with the mutton marinated in Sheep Dip Ale so yes all that was left was the sheepskin.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Art Rock

*Hammock: Raising Your Voice...Trying to Stop an Echo (2006)*

Raising Your Voice...Trying to Stop an Echo is the second studio album by American ambient/post-rock band Hammock. I loved their debut album and will continue to explore their discography the coming weeks. First spin.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Michel Sardou* - *Les lacs du Connemara* (1981)

Most countries have artists that are world-renowned in their own country, but virtually unknown elsewhere. I think Michel Sardou certainly fits that category. This 1981 album of his is stuffed with evergreens that might have been massive hits worldwide - if only his label's marketing efforts had looked beyond the borders of France.


----------



## Luchesi

I don't know, but listen to Hotel California, 57:33. Does that sound like Don Henley? I understand that it doesn't matter if we can't hear the differences, these are good covers, most of them. It doesn't sound like Freddie Mercury in the next track 104:11.


----------



## Floeddie

Luchesi said:


> I don't know, but listen to Hotel California, 57:33. Does that sound like Don Henley? I understand that it doesn't matter if we can't hear the differences, these are good covers, most of them. It doesn't sound like Freddie Mercury in the next track 104:11.


There's no way in Hell that the person singing is Don Henley. I have a few of his albums as well as Hotel California. I wonder if it is even The Eagles. I think probably not. It's a cover.


----------



## Rogerx

21 Adele album


----------



## atsizat

Soundrack from Hexen (1995)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jay




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Art Rock

*Hammock: Maybe They Will Sing for Us Tomorrow (2008)*

Maybe They Will Sing for Us Tomorrow is the third studio album by American ambient/post-rock band Hammock. This is a new band for me, exploring their discography after I saw some positive remarks about one of their albums by fellow member @janwillemvanaalst.The first two albums were outstanding, first spin of the third.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Mamamoo* - Reality in Black


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: The Bride (2016)*

The Bride is the fourth studio album by English singer-songwriter Natasha Khan, professionally known as Bat for Lashes. She is one of the 21st century acts I started exploring this year - and all three preceding albums scored 'essential' in my rating system. Second spin of the fourth album. According to The Bride's press release, the work is a concept album that follows the story of a woman, whose fiancé dies in a car crash on the way to their wedding. The album follows her as she decides to go on the honeymoon alone and her emotions as she deals with the tragedy (from Wiki). As usual there are moments reminiscent of Tori Amos and Kate Bush, but in this album I also hear some Sarah McLachlan influences. It is still very much her own sound though, and like the previous three, this goes on my list of favourite albums.


----------



## Art Rock

*Dream Theater:
Images and Words (1992)
Awake (1994)
Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes from a Memory (1999)
Octavarium (2005)
Systematic Chaos (2007)
Black Clouds & Silver Linings (2009)*

Not just today, but over the past few days I have listened to a number of Dream Theater albums. When I started preparing my list of favourite pop/rock albums about two years ago, I first made an extensive list of candidates and listened to these again. DT did not make that list of candidates at the time, even though I have all their studio albums ("too much cheese and noodling" was my internal reasoning at the time). This week I decided to pick the six albums I remembered liking most, and gave them a chance after all. And glad I did, because three of them made it belatedly my list of my essential pop/rock albums (Images and Words, Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes from a Memory, and Systematic Chaos).


----------



## Enthusiast

RIP Wilko

Oh well, I saw no mention of the death of Wilko Johnson the other day. A unique and influential rhythm guitarist, something of a scholar (unlikely as that seems) and massively a British hero. So I had to play a Dr Feelgood CD this morning. I saw them a good few times in the 70s. Of course, they played a leading role (pre-punk) in the moving away from the excesses of prog rock which may not endear them to many of our members.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Jackson Browne - Hold Out - 1980

Link to complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com















Neil Young - American Stars 'n Bars - 1977

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kuOBJI06UweFRRczgLwJh6wpgLY2_shPc


----------



## atsizat

French Song from the year 1990, the year I was born.


----------



## pmsummer

FAIR PLAY
*Puck Fair
*
_Lost Lake Arts_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

American Tune Live album by Eva Cassidy


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _Their Satanic Majesties Request_ (1967):​
Epic misstep or the most misunderstood Rolling Stones album of them all? Probably a bit of both. There is some very enjoyable stuff here which proved that the Stones weren't necessarily fish out of water when it came to acid rock - _Citadel_, _She's a Rainbow_, _2000 Light Years_ _from Home _and the contemporaneous non-album single_ We Love You/Dandelion_ did genuinely chime with the era - but it can't be denied that _TSMR_ is flawed and lacking any real cohesion and focus. This no doubt tied in with the fact that the recording was spread in scattershot fashion over the course of eight frustrating months during which the three high-profile members of the band were tangled up in drug busts, subsequent court appearances and various other issues. 

Despite all these goings-on the group were to triumphantly find their way out of the woods during the spring of 1968, despite Brian Jones's increasing instability which ultimately led to him being kicked out a year later. Like the Beatles when Paul McCartney unceremoniously ditched the paisley and beads by knocking out the barrelhouse-like _Lady Madonna _barely two months after _The Magical Mystery Tour _had confused most of the Boxing Day TV audience, the Stones ushered in their own post-psychedelic Year Zero by cutting the searing _Jumpin' Jack Flash_ single in April. The game was once again afoot.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Neil Young - Comes A Time - 1978

Link to complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com
















Neil Young - Rust Never Sleeps - 1979

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n2nQse8dvIUGJbkRYeSVcJlbCQX9EL6jc














Neil Young - Live Rust - 1979

Link to complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## pianozach

elgar's ghost said:


> *The Rolling Stones - *_*Their Satanic Majesties Request*_ (1967):​
> Epic misstep or the most misunderstood Rolling Stones album of them all? Probably a bit of both. There is some very enjoyable stuff here which proved that the Stones weren't necessarily fish out of water when it came to acid rock - _Citadel_, _She's a Rainbow_, _2000 Light Years_ _from Home _and the contemporaneous non-album single_ We Love You/Dandelion_ did genuinely chime with the era - but it can't be denied that _TSMR_ is flawed and lacking any real cohesion and focus. This no doubt tied in with the fact that the recording was spread in scattershot fashion over the course of eight frustrating months during which the three high-profile members of the band were tangled up in drug busts, subsequent court appearances and various other issues.
> 
> Despite all these goings-on the group were to triumphantly find their way out of the woods during the spring of 1968, despite Brian Jones's increasing instability which ultimately led to him being kicked out a year later. Like the Beatles when Paul McCartney unceremoniously ditched the paisley and beads by knocking out the barrelhouse-like _Lady Madonna _barely two months after _The Magical Mystery Tour _had confused most of the Boxing Day TV audience, the Stones ushered in their own post-psychedelic Year Zero by cutting the searing _Jumpin' Jack Flash_ single in April. The game was once again afoot.


Y'know, I was always a big fan of the *Beatles* (still am), and was never really impressed with the *Rolling Stones*; they were sloppy sounding, their music was simplistic, and Jaggar sang with an annoying proto-punk sneery vibe that really rubbed me the wrong way.

When _*Their Satanic Majesties Request* _was released it was the first time I actually liked the *Stones*, even though I recognized that they were jumping on the *Beatles*' psychedelic rock bandwagon.

I went back earlier this year and revisited *Request* and discovered just how uncomfortable a fit that genre was for the *Stones*. It was almost like a parody of the psychedelia movement, and moreover, it was still rather sloppy, and still rather punkish.

I'm not saying it's an awful album, in fact, I still think it's a delightful abnormality in their catalog; it's just that I can be critical of something that I like. I'm also impressed that they played everything themselves, with the exception of some orchestral arrangements, and keyboards by Nicki Hopkins (who was practically a Rolling Stone anyway).


----------



## ericshreiber1005

With cleanup cause of Hurricane Ian, listened to lots of Marvin Gaye, Earth, Wind and Fire (Greatest Hits). Along with the Beatles Sgt. Peppers Hearts Club band. Especially "Fixing a Hole" multiple times


----------



## senza sordino

I've been working very hard lately, and I needed some "comfort food"

Curved Air Phantasmagoria (April 1972)









Jethro Tull Thick as a Brick (March 72)









Emerson Lake and Palmer Trilogy (July 1972)









Genesis Foxtrot (October 1972)









Yes Close to the Edge (September 1972)


----------



## pianozach

*11-Song Playlist for a Friday Evening, Part 1 of 3*

*Doors – Break On Through (To the Other Side) (1967)
Doors – Soul Kitchen (1967)
Doors – Light My Fire (1967)*
*Doors – The Crystal Ship (1967)

Sex Pistols – Holidays In the Sun (1977)
Sex Pistols – Liar (1977)
Sex Pistols – No Feeling (1977)
Sex Pistols – God Save the Queen (1977) 

Love – The Daily Planet (1967)
Love – Old Man (1967)
Love – The Red Telephone (1967) 


Doors – Break On Through (To the Other Side) (1967)*
*Doors – Soul Kitchen (1967)
Doors – Light My Fire (1967)
Doors – The Crystal Ship (1967)*

The first four tracks off of the *Doors’* self-titled debut album. The album itself peaked at Number Two on the US Billboard 200 chart, and is certified 4x Platinum. The single for *Light My Fire/The Crystal Ship* reached Number One on the Hot 100.


















* 



*


----------



## pianozach

11-Song Playlist for a Friday Evening, Part 2 of 3

*Doors – Break On Through (To the Other Side) (1967)
Doors – Soul Kitchen (1967)
Doors – Light My Fire (1967)
Doors – The Crystal Ship (1967)

Sex Pistols – Holidays In the Sun (1977)*
*Sex Pistols – Liar (1977)
Sex Pistols – No Feeling (1977)
Sex Pistols – God Save the Queen (1977) *

*Love – The Daily Planet (1967)
Love – Old Man (1967)
Love – The Red Telephone (1967)



Sex Pistols – Holidays In the Sun (1977)*
*Sex Pistols – Liar (1977)
Sex Pistols – No Feeling (1977)
Sex Pistols – God Save the Queen (1977) *

Delving into a genre that isn’t usually my cup of English tea, these are the first four tracks from *The Sex Pistols’* 1977 debut album, *Never Mind the ********, Here's the Sex Pistols*_, _which was also their last. This is the band and album that almost single-handedly initiated the Punk Rock movement.

_“No future no future no future for me
No future no future no future for you”_


















* 

*


----------



## pianozach

*11-Song Playlist for a Friday Evening, Part 3 of 3

Doors – Break On Through (To the Other Side) (1967)
Doors – Soul Kitchen (1967)
Doors – Light My Fire (1967)
Doors – The Crystal Ship (1967)

Sex Pistols – Holidays In the Sun (1977)
Sex Pistols – Liar (1977)
Sex Pistols – No Feeling (1977)
Sex Pistols – God Save the Queen (1977) 

Love – The Daily Planet (1967)*
*Love – Old Man (1967)
Love – The Red Telephone (1967)



Love – The Daily Planet (1967)
Love – Old Man (1967)
Love – The Red Telephone (1967)*

The fourth, fifth, and sixth tracks off of *Love*’s 1967 *Forever Changes*, their third studio album. Nine of the eleven songs on were written by *Arthur Lee*.

*The Daily Planet* utilized session musicians for two of the tracks to get the sessions started, including on *The Daily Planet*; Lee and the producer brought in *Carol Kaye, Hal Blaine*, and *Billy Strange* of _the Wrecking Crew_, as well as *Don Randi*, who plays keyboards on all three of these tracks.

*Old Man* was written by *Bryan MacLean*.

After the album was completed, internal tensions between band members motivated *MacLean* to quit, after which *Lee* fired all of the other remaining members.

The psychedelic pop song *The Red Telephone* is an apocalyptic, cynical, and philosophical minefield touching on the subjects of race, imprisonment, and death.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> Y'know, I was always a big fan of the *Beatles* (still am), and was never really impressed with the *Rolling Stones*; they were sloppy sounding, their music was simplistic, and Jaggar sang with an annoying proto-punk sneery vibe that really rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> When _*Their Satanic Majesties Request* _was released it was the first time I actually liked the *Stones*, even though I recognized that they were jumping on the *Beatles*' psychedelic rock bandwagon.
> 
> I went back earlier this year and revisited *Request* and discovered just how uncomfortable a fit that genre was for the *Stones*. It was almost like a parody of the psychedelia movement, and moreover, it was still rather sloppy, and still rather punkish.
> 
> I'm not saying it's an awful album, in fact, I still think it's a delightful abnormality in their catalog; it's just that I can be critical of something that I like. I'm also impressed that they played everything themselves, with the exception of some orchestral arrangements, and keyboards by Nicki Hopkins (who was practically a Rolling Stone anyway).


Good comments. I think the cover picture was another clue - the Stones looked relaxed and confident on their album sleeves up until then (they even looked good on _Between the Buttons_ despite being shattered after recording all night and then dragged to a photoshoot on Primrose Hill not long after dawn on a cold November morning), but on _TSMR_ they look awkward. Mind you, I would as well if I was wearing one of those ridiculous costumes.


----------



## Art Rock

*Current 93: All the Pretty Little Horses (1996)*

One of the most unusual albums in my list of favourites is Current 93's _Nature Unveiled _(1984). Although I love that album, I never tried any others by the band around David Tibet - there are dozens. I got hold of this one recently, and seeing the ProgArechives reviews I decided to give it a try. Not bad, but nowhere near the quality of the 1984 album


----------



## pmsummer

A WINTER'S SOLSTICE
*Windham Hill Artists*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes, I love Satyricon 🤟 🥰


----------



## Floeddie

Earth Wind & Fire - September




This one has been showing up as background music to a TV ad on the Game Show Network, a frequent hangout. It's got a great beat.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Art Rock

*Hammock: Chasing After Shadows... Living with the Ghosts (2010)*

Their fourth studio album. First spin. Continuing the style and mood of the first three albums, which I all rate as essential. This should be number four, although as always I will need at least a second spin.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: Lost Girls (2019)*

I've been spending a large part of my non-classical listening this year exploring 21st century acts that were recommended to me (here or elsewhere). One of the most successful ones for me was going through the discography of Bat for Lashes (English singer-songwriter Natasha Khan). Her first four albums all scored 'essential' in my rating. To round off this act, the first listen to her most recent album. First reaction: an unexpected shift to eighties style synth pop. Hmmmm..... I feel a second spin coming up one of these days anyway.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _It's Only Rock 'n Roll_ (1974):

The last album with guitarist Mick Taylor. The Stones deliver a solid album but, as with its predecessor, _Goats Head Soup_, it lacks that vital sprinkling of stardust which made everything from _Beggars Banquet_ to _Exile on Main St._ such essential listening. Maybe a combination of fatigue, decadence and complacency was creeping in at last?









At least the video for the title track single release was fun - ramp up that ol' Camp-o-Meter, boys...


----------



## pianozach

One of the most fabulous songs from *Yes*, from their 1974 *Relayer* album, *To Be Over*.


----------



## pmsummer

SURROUNDED BY ANGELS
_A Christmas Celebration_
*Traditional French, English, Greek, Scottish, Irish, Catalan: Medieval - Folk - Praetorius - Gruber*
Ensemble Galilei
_
Sonus Luminus_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Foo Fighters man! <3


----------



## pianozach

*5-Song Playlist for a Monday Night*

*Beatles – I Saw Her Standing There (1963)
Beatles – Please Please Me (1963)
Beatles – Love Me Do (1962)
Beatles – Twist and Shout (1963)*
*Patti Smith – Land: 1. Horses, 2. Land of a Thousand Dances, 3. La Mer(de) (1975)*


Four early songs (1962 & 1963) from the *Beatles*, and the *Land* ‘suite’ from *Patti Smith’s* 1975 debut album, *Horses*.

*I Saw Her Standing There* is the first track off their 1963 debut album, *Please Please Me*. 10 of the fourteen tracks on the album were recorded in a single 12 hour session, while the remaining four had been recorded the previous year, and already released as singles. More than half the songs on the album were written by *McCartney/Lennon*. The tracks are all bristling with energy, and were mostly culled from their current stage act.

*Please Please Me*, the title track, is the last track on Side One, and originally conceived of by *John Lennon* as a Roy Orbison-type ballad. Producer *George Martin* wisely advised them to make it into a more up-tempo song.

*Love Me Do* was *The Beatles’* first single released, although this album track was a remake of the original single version, which featured brand new band drummer *Ringo Starr*. Session drummer *Andy White* had been booked for the re-recording session (as Martin had decided not to let *Pete Best* play drums for their recordings), leaving *Ringo* to play tambourine instead.

*Twist and Shout* was their cover of the *Isley Brothers’* 1962 cover of the original 1961 version by the *Top Notes*, which was produced by *Phil Spector*. This is the song that was famously recorded in one take; John had a cold, and couldn’t manage the attempted second take.

*Land: 1. Horses, 2. Land of a Thousand Dances, 3. La Mer(de): Smith* weaves the imagery of *Chris Kenner’s Land of Thousand Dances* song into an elaborate narrative about a character named Johnny, an allusion to the similarly named homoerotic protagonist of William S. Burroughs’ 1971 novel _The Wild Boys_, while additionally referencing Arthur Rimbaud and, less directly, Jimi Hendrix, whom Smith imagined to be the song's protagonist, _"dreaming a simple rock-and-roll song, and it takes him into all these other realms."_ The characterization of Johnny in *Land* was also inspired by Smith's close friend Robert Mapplethorpe, who had immersed himself in the New York S&M scene; in her 2012 memoir Just Kids, *Smith* refers to Mapplethorpe and Burroughs as "Johnny and the Horse".

While the album put *Patti Smith* as an innovator of the Punk movement, and is often cited as the first Punk album, it’s more of a transitional stepping stone. And Smith wasn’t trying to create a new rock genre, she was simply trying, in her words, _"to make a record that would make a certain type of person not feel alone. People who were like me, different ... “_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

More French Song


----------



## starthrower

1984


----------



## atsizat

1975


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> RIP Wilko
> 
> Oh well, I saw no mention of the death of Wilko Johnson the other day. A unique and influential rhythm guitarist, something of a scholar (unlikely as that seems) and massively a British hero. So I had to play a Dr Feelgood CD this morning. I saw them a good few times in the 70s. Of course, they played a leading role (pre-punk) in the moving away from the excesses of prog rock which may not endear them to many of our members.


I feel almost ashamed that I missed this news. I have posted many times of my love for this magnificent live band - the band I have seen most frequently in concert. They possessed a raw energy that was, for me at least, fabulous to watch and hear. 
Wilko was a one off with his unique guitar playing style and his larger than life stage presence - later today I will play 'Stupidity' and wallow in memories of the pleasure the band gave me back in the seventies.
R.I.P. Wilko.


----------



## bharbeke

I sampled a few tracks from the Black on White album by Helge Iberg. The playing is very good, but the style is not quite what I want from Beatles covers. It sounds like what the pianist at Nordstrom would be doing (background music for high-end department store shopping for anyone who has not been to a Nordstrom before).


----------



## Chat Noir

Original Ultravox! 
Debut album, 1977.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

💚


----------



## Malx

I stumbled across this while browsing on Qobuz a band that I rated back in the day, it helped that they came from South Shields an area of the country I have a family affiliation with.

*Angelic Upstarts - 2,000,000 Voices.








*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got my "favorite songs" list from spotify...Bolt Thrower and Lady Gaga there 🤟 🥰


----------



## Malx

A long, long time since I listened to this album in its entirety - it would be no exaggeration to say 47/48 years. I had the album on vinyl on the Virgin records label - if I recall correctly Richard Branson as a marketing ploy sold the album for 49p the same price as a single at the time.
Geez, I had a wide taste in music in those days - open ears, open mind.

*Faust - The Faust Tapes.








*


----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## haydnguy

RIP Christine McVie


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## jambo

I saw the progressive metal/rock bank Karnivool live a couple of months ago and made a playlist of their setlist.

Fear of the Sky [Themata]
Mauseum [Themata]
Goliath [Sound Awake]
Simple Boy [Sound Awake]
Set Fire to the Hive [Sound Awake]
The Refusal [Asymmetry]
We Are [Asymmetry]
Roquefort [Themata]
Themata [Themata]
New Day [Sound Awake]
Fade [Persona EP]
All It Takes [forthcoming album]


----------



## starthrower

1976


----------



## Floeddie

jambo said:


> I saw the progressive metal/rock bank Karnivool live a couple of months ago and made a playlist of their setlist.


None of your links gave results "Video Unavailable" so I was curious, & turned this up:





They are pretty good!!!


----------



## pianozach

jambo said:


> I saw the progressive metal/rock bank Karnivool live a couple of months ago and made a playlist of their setlist.
> 
> Fear of the Sky [Themata]
> Mauseum [Themata]
> Goliath [Sound Awake]
> Simple Boy [Sound Awake]
> Set Fire to the Hive [Sound Awake]
> The Refusal [Asymmetry]
> We Are [Asymmetry]
> Roquefort [Themata]
> Themata [Themata]
> New Day [Sound Awake]
> Fade [Persona EP]
> All It Takes [forthcoming album]


Sorry . . . 

*Video unavailable
This video is not available*


----------



## senza sordino

This week

The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars David Bowie (June 1972)









Three Friends Gentle Giant (April 1972)









Mannfred Mann's Earth Band eponymous debut album (January 1972)









The Seventh Sojourn The Moody Blues (October 1972)









Obscured by Clouds Pink Floyd (June 1972)


----------



## Rogerx

Want One
Rufus Wainwright


----------



## regenmusic

Second song is awe inspiring. 






*Antônio Adolfo E A Brazuca - 1969 - Full Album*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One day the empire will fall (and Putin will die).


----------



## jambo

Floeddie said:


> None of your links gave results "Video Unavailable" so I was curious, & turned this up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty good!!!





pianozach said:


> Sorry . . .
> 
> *Video unavailable
> This video is not available*


Ah sorry about that, they are probably Aussie YouTube Music streaming versions of the songs, so geo-blocked elsewhere.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

1977


----------



## Art Rock

*Kurt Vile: B'lieve I'm Goin Down... (2015)*

This is the sixth studio album by American indie rock musician Kurt Vile. The previous were increasingly more interesting, without reaching the 'essential' level. First spin of this one.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Shaughnessy

The Boomtown Rats - eponymous first album - 1977

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_neCbNs1L_QrQi75SzhtjE6JkJHny3nMZ4













The Pogues - Red Roses for Me - 1984

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l5r9rSwVOee89QkAlVjQrijNkYgZqch3U


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Jay




----------



## Shaughnessy

Horslips - Happy To Meet - Sorry To Part - 1972

Link to complete album - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k_LdGetUZb_F-udwuO6kZ66P7uTtk7hi4














U2 - Boy - 1980

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k8Z9dcVLFRTPDFJTQJ26s_zGiEdwfJ-Mc


----------



## atsizat

1957


----------



## starthrower

Steven Wilson: Grave for Drowning


----------



## Shaughnessy

For the commute home paired with the second half of U2's "Boy" -










Rory Gallagher - eponymous debut album - 1971

Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kcR4rVQbdGIvJQgWxHfx7xm5ufb49zrZE


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Barbebleu

Jolie Holland and the Quiet Orchestra Live. Self released album recorded in 2002 and released 2004. Fabulous.


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Boomtown Rats - A Tonic For The Troops - 1978



Spoiler: Boomtown Rats - She's So Modern - TOTP - 1978













Spoiler: Boomtown Rats - Rat Trap - TOTP - 1978





















The Pogues - Rum, Sodomy, & the Lash - 1985

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nqo2SNJP3rvX6HhtfIJ-YYTaRRJAni5C4





Spoiler: The Pogues - Dirty Old Town - 1985


----------



## Shaughnessy

Horslips - _The Táin - _1973 - Bonus Tracks Version

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n5ZC2VF_eVuSYR85jOGGEN7-e7S4MPpHk













U2 - October - 1981



Spoiler: U2 - Fire (Live On BBC Top Of The Pops / 20th August 1981)














Spoiler: U2 - Gloria (Official Music Video)


----------



## atsizat

1967


----------



## FrankE

Dubfire
Radio 1's Essential Mix
Two deep and devastation hours of techno from the SCI+TEC boss - Dubfire.
A bit Chicagoan at the beginning for my liking but more Teutonic thereafter (not schranzy).









BBC Radio 1 - Radio 1's Essential Mix, Dubfire


Two deep and devastation hours of techno from the SCI+TEC boss - Dubfire.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Shaughnessy

Stiff Little Fingers - Inflammable Material - 1979

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lK9ShyecdDVe_2z_lMAsV0myD09-7Evm8





Spoiler: Stiff Little Fingers - Alternative Ulster (Live At Rockpalast 1980)





















The Undertones - eponymous debut album - 1979

Link to complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com







Spoiler: The Undertones - Teenage Kicks (Official Video)


----------



## atsizat

1951


----------



## SONNET CLV

When I hear the clang of a funeral bell, like many of you I wonder for whom the bell tolls.

Today, when I heard the clang of the bell, the opening sounds on track one of John Lennon's 1970 album _Plastic Ono Band_, I knew for whom the bell tolls. It tolls for Lennon, and for me ... and for all of us who miss the music of the man known so fondly to us as John of the Beatles.










I visited John Winston Lennon today, on the anniversary of his murder, by way of my 2 LP release _Plastic Ono Band_ The Ultimate Mixes. Following the opening funeral bell tolls, four of them, John stepped into my listening room along with his band mates Klaus Voormann on bass, Ringo Starr on drums, accompanied by Yoko Ono, Billy Preston, and Phil Spector. But it was John who proved the center of my attention, big as life in sound over my Triangle speakers fronted by a VPI turntable with Maestro Wood cartridge and JoLida tubed amplification. The illusion of Lennon's presence abided through all four sides of the album, the first disc a remix, by Paul Hicks, Rob Stevens and Sam Gannon and supervised by Yoko Ono Lennon, of the 1970 classic album (also in my collection) and the second with tracks of alternate takes. I have this music on CD as well, as I tend to have both CD and vinyl versions of much of the Beatles and the solo work of John, Paul, George, and Ringo, but I tend to turn to the vinyl versions when I can. And even the Mono versions where possible. That's the format by which I first came to know the Beatles and John Lennon, and the music always sounds just a touch "more right" when delivered by way of black disc and turntable.

A sad day for remembering, today. But a fine day for listening to music. Thank you Mr. Lennon for your art.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one again! From Moddi's album of "forbidden songs". Slow version of a very relevant punk classic. Find the original too!!!


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1975 & 1977


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

the real Punk Prayer


----------



## jambo

I put the lossless 5.1 mixes of

A Momentary Lapse of Reason
The Division Bell
The Endless River
on from the Pink Floyd Later Years box set last night.

Annoyingly the Endless River 5.1 mix is on a separate disc as part of a film by Ian Eames.

There are also 5.1 mixes of some unreleased 1994 studio bits

"Blues 1"
"Slippery Guitar"
"Rick's Theme"
"David's Blues"
"Marooned Jam"
"Nervana"
"High Hopes (Early Version)"


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enya - And Winter Came... - 2008

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lvmr0rxr0XBORxphmhAeEBhQ7sR81lMMA





Spoiler: Enya - Oíche Chiúin (Lyric Video)






















Celtic Christmas - Silver Anniversary Edition - Windham Hill

Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nh6QGM0P6p0_RZfrfTzlG4Xn7H3GoFvWk


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pianozach

Lamplight Symphony
Kansas
1975


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard this song today and LOVE it \m/


----------



## atsizat

1960


----------



## atsizat

1989


----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## pianozach

it's *Muddy Waters* time . . . .

Muddy Waters - Gypsy Woman (1948)
Muddy Waters - Rollin' and Tumblin' (1969)
Muddy Waters – Baby, Please Don’t Go (1953)
Muddy Waters – I’m Your Hoochie Coochie Man (1968)
Muddy Waters – I Just Want to Make Love to You (1954)

It's ironic that *Waters* 1950s music was a major influence on the Rolling Stones, yet in 1968 producers convinced him he ought to try being more psychedelic to broaden his audience. The result was *Electric Mud*, an album of covers of his own 50s material, with a more 'modern' guitar sound, and, of course, much better production values.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rory Gallagher - Bullfrog Blues.

One of my all time favourite guitarists. Saw him live a few times.


----------



## atsizat

1966


----------



## starthrower

2006 Indirecto Records


----------



## starthrower

I love this set for the drumming of Ansley Dunbar. There's a nice acoustic piano version of Envelopes from the studio, and some extended live jams on King Kong. And much more...


----------



## atsizat

Original French Version from 1963






Turkish Version from 1967 (sung by a foreign singer)


----------



## atsizat

1968


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## atsizat

1947


----------



## atsizat

French Version from 1963






Turkish Version from 1964 (recorded by the same person in Turkey)






In 1960s, singers in France had a habit of recording their songs in Turkish coming to Turkey.


----------



## Jay

R.I.P Tony Hill


----------



## Art Rock

*Hammock: Departure Songs (2012)*

Departure Songs is the fifth studio album (and first double album) by American ambient/post-rock band Hammock, one of my main discoveries of the year, thanks to fellow TC members. The first four got my 'essential' rating; this is the first spin of the fifth, and it looks like it will be five in a row.


----------



## atsizat

1951


----------



## atsizat

1966 Version of 1964 Eurovision Winner


----------



## pianozach

Just a little *more Muddy Waters*

*I’m Ready*
*1954*

Written by *Willie Dixon*, and first recorded by *Waters*. It spent nine weeks on the Billboard R&B Chart, peaking at number Four.

In 1958, it was included on *Muddy Waters'* first album, ironically titled *The Best of Muddy Waters.*

Waters later re-recorded the song for his 1969 album *Fathers and Sons*, his 1971 album *The London Muddy Waters Sessions*, and his 1978 album *I’m Ready*, which earned him a *Grammy* award.

_“I’ve been drinking gin like never before . . . “_


----------



## 13hm13

Pendragon – Love Over Fear

Genre: Rock
Style: Prog Rock
Year: 2020


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Italian Eurovision Song from 1958


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Mamamoo* - Travel (2020)


----------



## starthrower

Tuff Gong CD


----------



## elgar's ghost

Double dose of Rolling Stones - probably my favourite two albums of theirs. Maybe also their best.

_Beggars Banquet_ (1968):









_Let it Bleed_ (1969):


----------



## atsizat

1966


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

elgar's ghost said:


> Double dose of Rolling Stones - probably my favourite two albums of theirs.


Probably because it's their two best.  

One of the most unrated Stones song, Live with Me. 

Just great.


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

ODIN'S RAVEN MAGIC
_Setting of a 15th/16th century Icelandic Poem in the Edda Tradition_
*Sigur Rós*
_with_ Hilmar Örn Hilmarsson
Steindór Andersen
Páll Guðmundsson
Maria Huld Markan Sigfúsdóttir
_
Krúnk_


----------



## Philidor

Cooling down ...

*Tord Gustavsen Quartet: The Well*

Tord Gustavsen – piano
Tore Brunborg – tenor saxophone
Mats Eilertsen – double bass
Jarle Vespestad – drums


----------



## starthrower

Remembering Kim Simmonds who passed this week. He was a big part of our community here in central NY for the past 30 years.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Sometimes the news headlines help determine a music choice. Today is one. 
Jethro Tull: Thick as a Brick.


----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


> Probably because it's their two best.
> 
> One of the most unrated Stones song, Live with Me.
> 
> Just great.


_Sticky Fingers_ and _Exile on Main Street_ kept the streak going in some order but, yes, it has to be these two. Talk about being totally on top of it.


----------



## PWoolfson

Jeff Buckley - Lilac Wine


----------



## Malx

Born today in 1949 - Paul Rodgers
*Free - Tons of Sobs (1969)*

Free's debut album.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dimebag Darrell was very cool!


----------



## Malx

*Mountain - Climbing! (1970).*

I cottoned on to this album after hearing their version of Jack Bruce's 'Theme for an Imaginary Western' - the track that may well be the best cut on the album, although some may argue 'Mississippi Queen' might have an equal claim for that accolade.
I still love Leslie West's growling guitar sound.


----------



## pianozach

*Eagles
New Kid In Town*

From the 1976 album *Hotel California*.

The song itself seems, on the surface, unremarkable. It's not bad, and the lyrics are certainly relatable.

But, as always with *The Eagles*, it's the _arrangements_; every element is perfectly placed, from the vocal harmonies, to the guitar fills from no less than three different guitars layered on top of the acoustic rhythm guitar. That's why it topped the charts at Number One when it was the first single released from the album.

In addition to a traditional electric bass, Randy Meissner also plays a *guitarrón mexicano. New guitarist Joe Walsh is on keyboards. *The electric piano supports throughout. Finally, at the end, some simple Hammond organ.

Speaking of vocal harmonies, the song won a *Grammy* award for *"Best Arrangement for Two or More Voices"*. Glenn Frey sings lead, and all five band members sing on the track.


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


>


Doubleplus Good.


----------



## Jay




----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


>


That album cover is both awesome and unintentionally goofy.


----------



## Jay

pianozach said:


> That album cover is both awesome and unintentionally goofy.


And to top it off, it was originally 3-D!


----------



## Jay

RIP Kim Simmonds


----------



## starthrower

> 2006 - 3 CD / DVD compilation
> 
> Listening to the CDs. Although I have most of the CDs up to 1982 I enjoy spinning these compilations once in a while. CD 1 is over 78 minutes and very nicely sequenced from In A Silent Way thru 125th Street Congress.


----------



## starthrower

Early live version with horns.


----------



## pmsummer

RUDOLPH THE RED NOSED REINDEER
_and other Christmas Classics_
*Gene Autry*
_
Columbia Legacy_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS
*From the Old & New Worlds*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## pmsummer

SURROUNDED BY ANGELS
_A Christmas Celebration_
*Traditional French, English, Greek, Scottish, Irish, Catalan: Medieval - Folk - Praetorius - Gruber*
Ensemble Galilei
_
Sonus Luminus_


----------



## atsizat

Turkish song from the year 1984.

It is so melancholic.


----------



## Art Rock

*Hammock: Departure Songs (2012)*

Departure Songs is the fifth studio album (and first double album) by American ambient/post-rock band Hammock, one of my main discoveries of the year, thanks to fellow TC members. The first four got my 'essential' rating; this is the second spin of the fifth, and yes, it is five in a row.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Vince Guaraldi Trio*
_
Fantasy_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

THE DARKEST NIGHT OF THE YEAR
*Over The Rhine*
_
Great Speckled Dog_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Some Christmas music, found this one in the bargain bin a few years back.
Louis Armstrong & Friends: What a wonderful Christmas. W/ Peggy Lee, Eartha Kitt, Lena Horne and Dinah Washington. Reissued on Hip-0 records.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Earth, Wind and Fire. The Classic Christmas Album. Sony Music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _Tattoo You_ (1981). 

Strong selection - ten tracks in various stages of incompleteness dating from between 1972-79 exhumed from the vaults and given new life during 1980-81. A 40th anniversary deluxe version with another album's worth of archive material was recently released - if the additional tracks pass muster then perhaps it should have been a double album to begin with.


----------



## Art Rock

*Hammock: Oblivion Hymns (2013)*

Their sixth studio album. Post rock band Hammock is one of my main musical finds this year, thanks to Talk Classical. First spin. This is mostly at least as brilliant as the first five, although I have some reservations about the final track.


----------



## starcat

Barclay James Harvest - Hymn (1977)

Not specifically a Christmas song as such but I always associate it with this time of year.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Corazón libre


Mercedes Sosa, Jorge Giuliano (Guitar), Javier Casalla (Violin), Luis Salinas (Voice), "Chango" Farias Gomez (Bombo), Norberto Córdoba (Double Bass), Facundo Guevara (Bombo), Coqui Sosa (Vocals), Facundo Guevara (Percussion), Alberto Rojo (Guitar), Eduardo Falú (Vocals), Pocho Sosa (Vocals), Oscar Puebla (Guitar), "Chango" Farias Gomez (Percussion)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Tony Bennett: The Christmas Album-snowfall. Columbia, partof Sony music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cream album #3 today, hoping to hear them all before I sleep


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Sting: If on a winter night....Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

James Brown: The Christmas Collection. Polydor/chronicles.

Again another bargin bin Cd. Really good too.


----------



## starcat

Steeleye Span - Gaudete (1973)

One of my favourite seasonal songs.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

As I proceed to get deep into my cups during the solstice...

Jethro Tull: The Jethro Tull Christmas Album.Fuel Records 2000.


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Trouble in Dreams (2008)*

The eighth studio album of this Canadian Indie Rock band. First spin. More than ever the sound of this album reminds one of the glam rock of the seventies (Bolan, Bowie, Reed), due to the frequent more elaborate strings and synthesizer-based instrumentation. I was gradually increasingly positive about the previous seven, but there is something about this one that makes it stand out for me. As usual, a second (and possibly third) spin will be required.


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Cyrus Chestnut*
& Friends
_
Atlantic_


----------



## Malx

*Van der Graaf Generator - A plague of Lighthouse Keepers.*
From the album Pawn Hearts, 1971 was a fabulous year for music.


----------



## pmsummer

HARK!
*Richard Stoltzman*
Eddie Gomez, Dave Samuels, Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall, Boys Choir of Harlem
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## pmsummer

CELTIC CHRISTMAS
_Windham Hill Sampler_
*Various Artists*
_
Windham Hill_


----------



## pianozach

It's time for the *Beatles* Christmas songs.



*The Beatles* composed a Christmas song for their annual Christmas message to members of their British fan club in 1967, although they sliced it up to use as interludes between spoken bits. _*Christmas Time Is Here Again*_ was re-assembled, edited, and re-mixed decades later.

[video=youtube;QoAR3eCp37Q]






John and Paul's Christmas songs were the most famous and infamous.

*John Lennon* plagiarized the tune of his 1971 hit _*Happy Xmas (War Is Over) *_from an old traditional English folk ballad, _*Stewball*_, recorded in 1963 by *Peter, Paul & Mary*. That hasn't stopped its success. Over 350 versions of the song have been released from a diverse and popular number of artists, from *Andy Williams, Celine Dion, Sarah McLaughlin, Steeleye Span, Neil Diamond, Diana Ross, Carly Simon, The Moody Blues, Sarah Brightman, John Wetton, Train, The Glee Cast, Josh Grobin, Alanis Morrisette, Miley Cyrus, Alicia Keyes, Darius Rucker, Yo-Yo Ma, Andrea Bocelli*, and the latest, released last week from *Girlpuppy*.

[video=youtube;Xbdyg51MVbg]





*Paul* *McCartney*'s Christmas 1979 offering is one of the most popular AND most reviled Christmas songs of all time, and features some heavy synth backing that is now sounding pretty dated, but he was working on McCartney II at the time, and that was what his obsession was at the time. Including royalties from cover versions, _*Wonderful Christmastime*_ was estimated in 2010 that McCartney makes $400,000 a year from this song . Speaking of cover versions, there have been around 140 versions released by artists such as *Hillary Duff, Diana Ross, Barenaked Ladies, Dweezil Zappa, Rockapella, Demi Lovato, The Monkees, MonaLisa Twins, Billy Sherwood & Patrick Moraz, Pentatonix*, and *Jimmy Buffet*.

[video=youtube;94Ye-3C1FC8]






*Ringo* *Starr* recorded a rather pleasant toe-tapping 1999 Christmas album (*I Wanna Be Santa Claus*, later re-released as *The Christmas Collection*), with a few standout tracks: I recommend his versions of _*Winter Wonderland, The Little Drummer Boy*_, and _*Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer*_. His cover of the *Beatles' Christmas Time is Here Again* is quite good as well. *Starr*'s record company gave the album no promotion at all, and the album tanked despite getting strong reviews. _*Come On Christmas, Come On*_ was the lead track on the album, and was also released as a single.

[video=youtube;PQq0Wy7VKxk]





*George* *Harrison*'s 1974 Christmas song _*Ding Dong, Ding Dong*_ is actually a New Year's Eve singalong, but whatever. It also hasn't enjoyed the success of the Christmas songs from his bandmates, and has only a handful of covers recorded, and even those were from C-list artists like *Steve Riley & The Mamou Playboys, Les Fradkin, Popdudes*, and *The Five Mod Four*.

[video=youtube;SrXswIbWA7Y]


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pmsummer

ON A COLD WINTER'S DAY
_Early Christmas Music and Carols from the British Isles_
*Turlough O'Carolan - Thomas Weelkes - English Traditional - Scottish Traditional - Irish Traditional - Welsh Traditional*
Quadriga Consort
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Jorma Kaukonen: Christmas. American Heritage, distributed by Relix Records. Fantastic!


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _England's Newest Hit Makers_ (1964):​
Here's where it all began. This is the US debut album, slightly different from the self-titled UK album as the group's first _Billboard_ entry, a cover of Buddy Holly's _Not Fade Away _(reached no.48) replaced their take on Bo Diddley's _Mona (I Need You, Baby)_. If I recall correctly eleven of the twelve tracks from the second UK album, _Rolling Stones no.2_, were dispersed over the second and third US albums, _12x5_ and _The Rolling Stones, Now!. _The remaining track, a cover of Muddy Waters'_ I Can't Be Satisfied, _never saw the light of day on any US album_. _This exploitation/bowdlerisation policy continued with the respective UK and US album discographies parting company in varying degrees until the release of _Their Satanic Majesties Request _in 1967. The first two UK albums have seldom been available on CD_._

_







_​


----------



## pmsummer

BRIGHT DAY STAR
_Music for the Yuletide Season_
*Old Carols and Dance Tunes from the British Isles, Germany, and Appalachia*
The Baltimore Consort
_
Dorian_


----------



## haziz

*Ain't Gonna Be No Judgment Day*
_
Dr Stephen M Baird & The Opossums of Truth








_


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

This Month in Birding - December 2022 - American Birding Association







www.aba.org













‎The American Birding Podcast: 06-51: This Month in Birding - December 2022 on Apple Podcasts


‎Show The American Birding Podcast, Ep 06-51: This Month in Birding - December 2022 - Dec 22, 2022



podcasts.apple.com


----------



## pmsummer

DREAM SEASON
_The Christmas Harp_
*Yolanda Kondonassis* - harp
Jurji Konje - percussion
_
Telarc_


----------



## Jay

[video]




[video]




[video]




[video]


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT NOËLS 
_Basque and Galician carols from Spain, medieval Dutch and French carols, and Renaissance tunes by Tilman Susato_
*Maggie Sansone* - hammered dulcimer, direction
Ensemble Galilei
Marcia Diehl - recorder, bowed psaltery, pennywhistle
Jim Brooks - recorder, concertina
Sue Richards - Celtic harp
Carolyn Surrick - treble viol, bass viola da gamba
_with_
Bonnie Rideout - Scottish fiddle
Zan McLeod - cittern, guitar
Ben Harms - hand drums, medieval tambourine
_
Maggie's Music_


----------



## Art Rock

*Manticore: Time to Fly (1993)*

Exploring the small discography (three albums) of this Swedish prog band, which was recommended to me a few weeks ago (mainly because of their latest album). Their debut album (first spin) is not bad at all, but definitely lacks originality, pretty much middle of the road neoprog with rather mediocre vocals but decent playing. It would take them 15 years before they tried again. No second spin, moving on.


----------



## pmsummer

A TOOLBOX CHRISTMAS
*Woody Philips*

_Gourd Music_


----------



## pmsummer

THE NEW POSSIBILITY
_Guitar Soli Christmas Album_
*John Fahey
*
_Takoma_


----------



## pmsummer

YULESTRIDE
*Butch Thompson* - piano solo
_
Daring Records_


----------



## Art Rock

*Manticore: Next Step: Flight 19 (2018)*

Exploring the small discography (three albums) of this Swedish prog band, which was recommended to me a few weeks ago (mainly because of their latest album). Their second album (first spin) is a marked improvement over their debut, 25 years earlier. A new lead singer, which is an improvement, but I still prefer the instrumental passages of the album. Also, I do not understand why they filled the second half of the album with rather superfluous covers of works by Yes, John Wetton, and Greg Lake.


----------



## pmsummer

A DAVE BRUBECK CHRISTMAS
*Dave Brubeck* - solo piano
_
Telarc Jazz_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
*Bruce Cockburn*

_Columbia_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
*Vince Guaraldi Trio*
_
Fantasy_


----------



## pmsummer

SURROUNDED BY ANGELS
_A Christmas Celebration_
*Traditional French, English, Greek, Scottish, Irish, Catalan: Medieval - Folk - Praetorius - Gruber*
Ensemble Galilei

_Sonus Luminus_


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: West Side Story


----------



## atsizat

I used to listen to this with Sony Ericsson W800 at Megabass. At MegaBass, this song was super enyoable to listen to with super strong basses (earphone).

No mobile phone gives basses like that today.

Later, Sony Ericsson lowered the music sound from walkman phones. You had to put accoustic to bring the Bass back, which was a shame.


----------



## Art Rock

*Manticore: Elements (2022)*

Exploring the small discography (three albums) of this Swedish prog band, which was recommended to me a few weeks ago (mainly because of their latest album). Their third album (first spin) is indeed their best. Not sure whether it is good enough to get my 'essential' stamp, a second spin should tell me.


----------



## pmsummer

WASSAIL! WASSAIL!
*Early American Christmas Music*
Christmas Revels
with _Jean Ritchie_ & _Robert J. Lurtsema_
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Rolling Stones - _Exile on Main St._ (1972):​
Considered by many to be their crowning glory. I wouldn't quite go that far, personally - for me it was more the culmination of the Stones' immensely creative period which began in 1968 with the _Jumpin' Jack Flash_ single and the _Beggars Banquet_ album. Sure, this is a very strong and consistent set (although I still loathe _Happy_), but even the Stones at their best didn't really have sufficient variety to stretch to an 18-song double album. If anything, the previous album, _Sticky Fingers_, contained a broader palette and that had 20 minutes less music on it.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded September 2017 in Dusseldorf


----------



## pmsummer

MY HOLIDAY
*Mindy Smith*
_
Vanguard_


----------



## pianozach

*3-Song Playlist for a Tuesday Afternoon*

*Carole King – You’ve Got a Friend
Carole King – Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow*
*Carole King – (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman*

Three tracks from Side 2 of *Carole* *King*’s 2nd album, *Tapestry*, released in 1971. The album itself was a monster hit, and received four Grammy Awards in 1972. At least half of the albums 12 tracks are recognizable and memorable: The three on today’s listening playlist, as well as *So Far Away, I Feel the Earth Move, It’s Too Late*, and perhaps *Smackwater Jack*. *Tapestry* has reportedly sold over 7 million copies in its first year, and around 25 million copies worldwide to date.

*King* wrote or co-wrote all the songs on the album.

*You’ve Got a Friend* was also released by *James Taylor*, and the two versions were actually recorded at the same time, with shared musicians. Both won Grammys for their recordings (*King* for *Song of the Year*, *Taylor* for *Male Pop Vocal Performance*). *Taylor* plays acoustic guitar on *King’s* recording.







*Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow* was written by *King*, with lyrics from (then-husband) *Gerry Goffin*, and was a Number One for the *Shirelles* in 1960. Both *James Taylor* and *Joni Mitchell* provide backing vocals for King’s recording.







*(You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman*, written by *King*, with lyrics from *Goffin* and producer *Jerry Wexler*, and was a Number One hit for *Aretha Franklin* in 1967.


----------



## pmsummer

DIXIE CHICKEN
*Little Feat*
_
Warner Bros._


----------



## Rogerx

Want One - Rufus Wainwright,


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Grateful Dead. Hundred Year Hall. Live concert from Germany 1972. Arista Records. Perfect for doing housework.


----------



## Art Rock

*Hammock: Everything and Nothing (2016)*

Their seventh studio album. Post rock band Hammock is one of my main musical finds this year, thanks to Talk Classical. First spin.


----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF CAROLS
The Carnival Band
Maddy Prior - vocals
_
MHS - Saydisc_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alexi Laiho 💚


----------



## pianozach

Siberian Khatru (2013 Steven Wilson Remaster)

Man, right around 3:20 you can hear Chris' bass countermelody pop like crazy. I like it.


----------



## Rogerx

Gestos De Amor- Mercedes Sosa


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pink Floyd - Wish you were here *(1975)

Some albums will still sound fresh fifty years after their release. I think this will be one of them.


----------



## pianozach

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *Pink Floyd - Wish you were here *(1975)
> 
> Some albums will still sound fresh fifty years after their release. I think this will be one of them.


*Wish you were here.*

An album that you can reasonably call "_Perfect_".


----------



## pmsummer

CRESCENT CITY CHRISTMAS CARD
*Wynton Marsalis*

_Columbia_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## starthrower

1995 Blue Thumb
Big band arranged by John Clayton. Ray Brown - bass Jeff Hamilton - drums Phil Upchurch - guitar


----------



## atsizat

1974


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

Very early this morning.
*Little Feat - Little Feat.*

The bands first album which flopped, thankfully the record company were persuaded to persevere. Looking back through the years it isn't that bad.


----------



## pianozach

*Playlist for a New Year*

*David Bowie – Starman
David Bowie – Ziggy Stardust
David Bowie – Suffragette City
David Bowie – Rock ‘n’ Roll Suicide


David* *Bowie*’s fifth album, the 1972 *Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders From Mars*, is a loosely constructed concept album, although almost all of the songs were retrofitted to conform to the concept conceived after the recordings were already completed. Roughly half of the eleven tracks on the album are fairly memorable, and the album was certified Gold in the US, and 2x Platinum in the UK.

The songs may well be maybe my favorites from the album. All four loaded with “hooks”, and an overdose of Bowie’s charms.

*Starman* was the last song written and recorded for the album, after RCA executive Dennis Katz complained that the album didn’t contain a single. *Starman* was released as the advance single from the album and reached the Top Ten in the UK, and the Top 20 in the US. It charted even better in Spain and Israel, and was awarded Platinum status in both Italy and the UK.

It’s actually astonishing how _catchy_ the opening chords are (Vb5 – F∆7 - Vb5 – F∆7), and their resolution to the ii to open the verse. I think that a lot of the song’s success owes a debt to Trevor Bolder’s funky bass playing, especially during the verses. There’s also a nifty guitar solo on the playout from Mick Ronson.







*Ziggy Stardust, Suffragette City, *and* Rock ‘n’ Roll Suicide* are the last three tracks on the album.

I think that it’s interesting how Bowie becomes a different commenter for the second verse of *Ziggy Stardust*.







*Suffragette City* was the B-Side to the *Starman* single, and re-released as an A-Side four years later to promote a compilation album, *Changesonebowie*.








*Rock ‘n’ Roll Suicide* was arbitrarily released as a single in 1974 by RCA, apparently to cash in on the Bowie train. The song stalled at Number 22 in the UK, although charted at Number 12 in Ireland.


----------



## Art Rock

Earlier today:










*Hammock: Everything and Nothing (2016)*

Their seventh studio album. Post rock band Hammock is one of my main musical finds this year, thanks to Talk Classical. Second spin. Yup, another winner. All seven approved for my list......


Just now:










*Manticore: Elements (2022)*

Exploring the small discography (three albums) of this Swedish prog band, which was recommended to me a few weeks ago (mainly because of their latest album). Their third album (third spin) is indeed by far their best. Excellent symphonic prog with some jazz influences, particularly strong in the instrumental parts. Camel comes to mind once in a while as a reference point. Favourite tracks are the instrumental opener The Wood, New Horizon, and Rain is Falling. It gets the stamp of approval.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Venom Prison is pretty extreme hardcore metal 🤘🦷🦷🦷🦷🤘


----------



## atsizat

Original 1958 Version 






1959 Version


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Radiohead - Amnesiac* (2001).

At the time Amnesiac, released relatively quickly after the revolutionary "Kid A" album, was dubbed as "Kid A-session leftovers", but personally I find Amnesiac a much stronger album than Kid A. Or perhaps it's the combination that is the real magic. Perhaps they should've released it as a double album back then...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A bit nostalgic here


----------



## starthrower

1973


----------



## Rogerx

Rhythm Of Love

Anita Baker


----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat




----------



## pianozach

atsizat said:


>


You learn something new every day.

I never knew that *Mercury* had ever released a solo album.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bat for Lashes: Lost Girls (2019)*

Lost Girls is the fifth studio album by English singer-songwriter Natasha Khan, professionally known as Bat for Lashes. The first four were exceptional to my taste, the fifth shows an unexpected shift to eighties style synth pop. Third spin. It has grown on me, sufficient to get it into the "essential" list.


----------



## Art Rock

*Destroyer: Kaputt (2011)*

Kaputt is the ninth album by Canadian indie rock band Destroyer from Vancouver, formed in 1995. Someone recommended me this band early 2022, and I have been going through their discography since then, finding the quality slowly increasing from album to album. Second spin of Kaputt (the first spin was in August). Yes, this is the album where it all comes together. Essential.


----------



## atsizat

1960 Version


----------



## pmsummer

SING WE NOW OF CHRISTMAS
_Six Centuries of European Christmas Music_
*The Christmas Revels* 
John Langstaff - director

_Revel Records_


----------



## pmsummer

WOLCUM YULE
*Celtic and British Songs and Carols*
Anonymous 4 - vocal ensemble
Andrew Lawrence-King - harps
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## pmsummer

A CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS
Vince Guaraldi Trio
*Vince Guaraldi* – piano, bandleader, composer, Hammond organ
Jerry Granelli – drums
Fred Marshall – double bass
Children’s Choir of St. Paul's Episcopal Church, San Rafael
_
Fantasy_


----------



## Rogerx

La Musique de Paris

Michel Legrand and His Orchestra


Auric, Georges (1899-1983)
Ferré, Léo (1916-93)
Giraud, Hubert Yves Adrian (1920-2016)
Jaubert, Maurice (1900-40)
Kern, Jerome (1885-1945)
Kosma, Joseph (1905-69)
Monnot, Marguerite (1903-61)
Offenbach, Jacques (1819-80)
Porter, Cole Albert (1893-1964)
Scotto, Vincent (1874-1952)
Trenet, Charles (1913-2001)
Yvain, Maurice (1891-1965)


----------



## cybernaut

Gentle Giant played by harpist Valerie Milot and other musicians


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS DAY IN THE MORNING
_A Revels Celebration of the Winter Solstice_
The Christmas Revels
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## Barbebleu

Fare Forward Voyagers - John Fahey. One of Fahey’s finest albums, imho of course. Wonderful ideas fused with exceptional technical skills particularly on track 2, Thus Krishna on the Battlefield and the stunning title track, but really the whole album is a gem.


----------



## Rogerx

The Joshua Tree- U2


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Tom Petty - Full moon fever (1989)*

Released exactly between The Traveling Wilburys albums Vol.1 and Vol.3, I've always thought of this album as being a sort of "Traveling Wilburys vol.2" album . Well, seriously, it's a well-documented fact that the Wilburys recorded 20 tracks for their first album, only 10 of which made it to Vol.1. I'm sure _some_ of the tracks on Full moon fever stem from these sessions, just as Harrison's "Poor little girl" and "Cheer down" probably did - all _very Wilbury._


----------



## atsizat

*2009*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some José James and this!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

and this!


----------



## Rogerx

Carpenters - Carpenters With The Royal Philharmonic orchestra


----------



## starthrower

Gentle Giant: Playing The Fool / Released 1977

Recorded live on their 1976 European tour.


----------



## Barbebleu

Derek Trucks Band. Live on the Paul Jones Blues Show 2009. Brilliant.


----------



## pianozach

*Sunday Evening Playlist*

*The Band – Tears of Rage
The Band – To Kingdom Come
The Band – In a Station
The Band – Caledonia Mission*
*The Band – The Weight


The Band* is certainly held in high esteem, but they were not part of my formative years, although they should have been. I’m surprised that my older brother wasn’t more of a fan (their style was right up his alley), but he ignored them (and Dylan as well).

This debut album from *The Band* was released in 1968, and they’d previously been Dylan’s backing for his 1966 tour (as *“The Hawks”*, or *“Dylan’s backing band”*). I guess that they were still on good terms, as *Dylan* wrote or co-wrote three of the tracks on the album, and painted the album cover as well.

These five tracks are the first five tracks on that album, and are the entirety of Side One of the original LP, titled *Music from the Big Pink*, for the pink New York state house where they wrote and recorded hundreds of songs with *Dylan* in 1967. The album had considerable influence on artists as diverse as *George Harrison, Eric Clapton*, and *Pink Floyd*, with its organic Roots Rock.

The lead track off the album, *Tears of Rage*, was co-written by *Dylan*, and The Band’s keyboardist *Richard Manuel*, who sings lead.

_"We carried you
In our arms
On Independence Day"_







*To Kingdom Come* was written by The Band’s guitarist *Robbie Robertson*, with lead vocals from *Robertson* and *Manuel*. Great guitar solo from *Robertson* near the end.







The third track is *In a Station*, written and sung by *Manuel*. It’s a fairly spiritual song, about Overlook Mountain and the relative peace we can all feel. Manuel used to jokingly refer to it as his _“George Harrison song”_.

_“Must be some way to repay you
Out of all the good you gave
If a rumor should delay you
Love seems so little to say”_







*Caledonia Mission* was written by *Robertson*, and sung by The Band’s bassist/fiddle player *Rick Danko*.







Probably the most recognizable song on the album is the Side One closer *The Weight*. It was released as a single and reached Number 63 on the Billboard Hot 100, although it managed to get a significant amount of radio airplay. It’s popularity may also owe some credit to it appearing in the 1968 film *Easy Rider*.

Oddly enough, because of a record company dispute (Capitol wouldn’t allow the song to appear on a Dunhill Records release), a cover of the song by the Dunhill band *Smith* appeared on the soundtrack album, which was the only version I was familiar with for many years.

*Robertson* officially gets credit for the song, although it appears to have been more of a collaborative effort. The Band’s drummer *Levon Helm* sings lead, with a co-lead sung by *Danko*.


----------



## starthrower

Full set.


----------

